# the chitown sourkush thread



## howak47 (Nov 11, 2009)

WELL ITS TIME TO GROW SUM MORE DANK ASS SOURKUSH ...I HAD 5 MORE BEANS THAT CHITOWNSMOKING HOOKED ME UP WITHSO FAR 4 OUT OF 5 HAVE SPROUTED!!! THE 1ST 3 SPROUTED IN 24 HOURS AND THE 4TH IN 36HOURS!!!!

I JUST PUT THE 4 SPROUTS IN POTS (NOV 11TH) THIS GROW I CHANGED SETUP A LITTLE BIT I HAVE 2 300WATT REPLACEMENT CFLS ,3 150WATT CFLS ,2 100WATT CFS AND A 2 FOOT FLORECENT LIGHT I WILL HAVE 3 MORE 100 WATTS TO ADD ON BY SATURDAY HERES SUM PICS OF NEW SETUP AND OF THE 4 SOURKUSH SPROUTS IN POTS AND FOR ALL OF YOU THAT DID NOT SEE THE 1ST GROW OF THIS STRAIN CHECK IT OUT 83 DAYS FROM SEED ON 12/12 YIELD 1.1 OZS  https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/224694-chitownsmoke-sour-d-x-budda.html


----------



## synonymous (Nov 11, 2009)

Aww man, I am set.

Bowl, Check. Kali Mist, Check. Lighter, Check. 

I'm so set.

(Oh, I work at a Chinese food place and my boss gave me a key and said, "You come here any time, you make something to eat, anytime.") It's like having a full on Chinese buffet all the time....oh god....too much food...

How long are you going to veg bro? You going to make a seed run?

Peace.


----------



## howak47 (Nov 11, 2009)

synonymous said:


> Aww man, I am set.
> 
> Bowl, Check. Kali Mist, Check. Lighter, Check.
> 
> ...


hahahah shit i wish i had a key to a chinese resterant !!!!
iam probly goin to veg for 4 to 5 weeks all depends on how big they are!!!
i just ordered sum beans from attitude on the 4th so they should be here soon.goin to do a couple in aerogarden and maybe sum more in soil 
thanks for watchin


----------



## synonymous (Nov 11, 2009)

howak47 said:


> hahahah shit i wish i had a key to a chinese resterant !!!!
> iam probly goin to veg for 4 to 5 weeks all depends on how big they are!!!
> i just ordered sum beans from attitude on the 4th so they should be here soon.goin to do a couple in aerogarden and maybe sum more in soil
> thanks for watchin


Nice, nice, nice...how much room do you have exactly?

Hopefully we both we be able to experience some SK here soon. 

Keep it chilin' bro.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 11, 2009)

you know i am subscribed. this time put plenty of light under the sour kush and veg a good while and try some f.i.m. with heavy duty l.s.t. AND IF YOU CAN WICH I KNOW YOU CAN GET YOURSELF A GOOD H.I.D. LIGHT FOR FLOWER MAN!!!!


----------



## kho20 (Nov 11, 2009)

oh my god i want a chinese buffet hahaha hell yeah and im waitin to see a sungod in that room too man haha


----------



## robinduhhood1 (Nov 12, 2009)

tok a look at your old thread and was very impressed! so got to subscribe to this one! cant wait to see what happens! keep up the good work!


----------



## synonymous (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh yeah, just got done with class....at work...drunk....

Gotta love a boss that let's you drink on the job. 

Hic.

So, what's good dude? I see the whole gang's here, whatsup everybody?


----------



## gogrow (Nov 12, 2009)

howak47 said:


> WELL ITS TIME TO GROW SUM MORE DANK ASS SOURKUSH ...I HAD 5 MORE BEANS THAT CHITOWNSMOKING HOOKED ME UP WITHSO FAR 4 OUT OF 5 HAVE SPROUTED!!! THE 1ST 3 SPROUTED IN 24 HOURS AND THE 4TH IN 36HOURS!!!!
> 
> I JUST PUT THE 4 SPROUTS IN POTS (NOV 11TH) THIS GROW I CHANGED SETUP A LITTLE BIT I HAVE 2 300WATT REPLACEMENT CFLS ,3 150WATT CFLS ,2 100WATT CFS AND A 2 FOOT FLORECENT LIGHT I WILL HAVE 3 MORE 100 WATTS TO ADD ON BY SATURDAY HERES SUM PICS OF NEW SETUP AND OF THE 4 SOURKUSH SPROUTS IN POTS AND FOR ALL OF YOU THAT DID NOT SEE THE 1ST GROW OF THIS STRAIN CHECK IT OUT 83 DAYS FROM SEED ON 12/12 YIELD 1.1 OZS  https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/224694-chitownsmoke-sour-d-x-budda.html



so we are just openly admitting to trading out seeds???... come on guys


----------



## synonymous (Nov 12, 2009)

gogrow said:


> so we are just openly admitting to trading out seeds???... come on guys


Trade or gift?

I deduced gift.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 12, 2009)

synonymous said:


> Trade or gift?
> 
> I deduced gift.



regardless, it is strictly against site rules, and i am supposed to ban all offending parties for it


----------



## kho20 (Nov 12, 2009)

souviners guys there souviners hahaha


----------



## synonymous (Nov 12, 2009)

Knick knacks from a by-gone era of love.

Hahahaha.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 12, 2009)

gogrow said:


> regardless, it is strictly against site rules, and i am supposed to ban all offending parties for it


 
sorry my brotha!!!!! no trading or selling here!!!!!! i simply want to share my gift with a few select people that i deem fit to partake in the voyage. i mean if your gonna ban someone then ban me i guess no sense in banning anyone else i bred this strain, but if you ask around to rolli, chiceh, reaper, drhigh, and growtech, they will all let you know im cool. so its up to you. i mean shit all im doing is looking out for people....... look at what howak was growing before this.... and now he is all about the dank. i have inspired him and others......


----------



## kho20 (Nov 12, 2009)

chi makes a very good point there thanks to using this site several people are becoming better gardeners thanks to a select few , and if you look at the threads jus bout all the same people follow em all i dont think anyone should be banned maybe a warning or something?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 12, 2009)

kho20 said:


> chi makes a very good point there thanks to using this site several people are becoming better gardeners thanks to a select few , and if you look at the threads jus bout all the same people follow em all i dont think anyone should be banned maybe a warning or something?


 
i dont even think a warning is just my dude..... LIKE I SAID I AM NOT OPENLY TRADING OR SELLING ANYBEANS...


----------



## gogrow (Nov 13, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> sorry my brotha!!!!! no trading or selling here!!!!!! i simply want to share my gift with a few select people that i deem fit to partake in the voyage. i mean if your gonna ban someone then ban me i guess no sense in banning anyone else i bred this strain, but if you ask around to rolli, chiceh, reaper, drhigh, and growtech, they will all let you know im cool. so its up to you. i mean shit all im doing is looking out for people....... look at what howak was growing before this.... and now he is all about the dank. i have inspired him and others......


you're still here arent you?.... walk on


----------



## howak47 (Nov 13, 2009)

gogrow said:


> so we are just openly admitting to trading out seeds???... come on guys


 I did not buy or trade for these seeds they where a gift from a friend but iam sorry for any problem it want happen again


----------



## howak47 (Nov 13, 2009)

HERES A FEW PICS FROM LAST NIGHT (DAY 2) THEY HAD ALLREADY REACHED THE TOP OF THE LITTLE DOME I HAD OVER THEM AND TODAY (DAY 3) THEY HAVE SHED THERE SEED PODS BUT 2 OF THEM LOOK A LITTLE FUNNY LIKE MUTANTS I WILL POST PICS OF THEM LATER!!! 


ALSO I JUST HARVESTED THAT BIG ASS SATIVA IT HAD TO GO PICS WILL BE ON THE OTHER SOURKUSH THREAD CHECK IT OUT
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/224694-chitownsmoke-sour-d-x-budda-133.html#post3389533


----------



## gogrow (Nov 13, 2009)

howak47 said:


> I did not buy or trade for these seeds they where a gift from a friend but iam sorry for any problem it want happen again



just dont post it please... other than that, im fine, understand completely


----------



## howak47 (Nov 13, 2009)

gogrow said:


> just dont post it please... other than that, im fine, understand completely


i got u man no problem


----------



## Shorty (Nov 13, 2009)

Can't wait to see this harvest..... Good luck


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 13, 2009)

lol would this be a wrong time for an i told you so?

looks in Hawk, keep it up


----------



## kho20 (Nov 13, 2009)

haha i love it okay lets get the show on the road then buddy wheres those pics man


----------



## gogrow (Nov 13, 2009)

howak47 said:


> i got u man no problem



thank you... now grow em good and take many pics


----------



## howak47 (Nov 13, 2009)

kho20 said:


> haha i love it okay lets get the show on the road then buddy wheres those pics man


 u goin to have to wait for more pics tomorrow!!!!
also 2 of the seeds i made sprouted (orengebud X sourkush) so i will have pics of them later ...iam ready to see what they are goin to look like hopefully they will be just as dank as the sourkush



gogrow said:


> thank you... now grow em good and take many pics


ok i will thanks man


----------



## kho20 (Nov 13, 2009)

sweet i wonder if theyll be all orange frosties hahaaha


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Nov 14, 2009)

cant wait to see another round!


----------



## howak47 (Nov 14, 2009)

WELL ONE OF THE SOURKUSH SPROUTS DOES NOT LOOK LIKE ITS GOIN TO MAKE IT BUT THE OTHER 3 LOOK GREAT
PLANTED THE 2 ORENGEBUD X SOURKUSH SPROUTS YESTERDAY(FRI13TH) THE LAST 2 PICS ARE OF THEM AND THE 1ST PIC PLANTS ARE LABELED!!!I WILL TRANSPLANT ONE OF THE OTHER SOURKUSH SPROUTS IN SMALL POT INTO THAT BIG POT THAT THE DEAD ONE IS IN TOMORROW!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Nov 14, 2009)

WELL I JUST GOT MY BEANS FROM ATTITUDE THEY GOT HERE FAST I ORDERED ON THE 4TH AND ITS THE 14TH NOW..

NOT ALL OF THESE ARE MINE HALF ARE MY FRIENDS BUT I GET 1 EXTRA SEED AND THE T-SHIRT CAUSE I ORDERED THEM HAHAHAHA


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 14, 2009)

ur doing big things man


----------



## gogrow (Nov 14, 2009)

so eh..... what is this strain you are contributing to the world??  (im interested in this thread now)


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 14, 2009)

well gogrow my friend its a sour diesel male......crossed to a bubba kush female........ then have taken the most stank indica male, and crossed it to most stank kiefey indica female and did this 3 times....


if you have some time check out my boy howaks origenal thread on this strain........


----------



## gogrow (Nov 14, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> well gogrow my friend its a sour diesel male......crossed to a bubba kush female........ then have taken the most stank indica male, and crossed it to most stank kiefey indica female and did this 3 times



i have nothing to say but... "oh shit, really??"..... hells yeah bro... love the emphasis on "stank indica"... couchlock for the win!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 14, 2009)

yeah i am the dude that made it, but i was on icmag yesterday just looking at pics in the flower pix forum and i saw another sour kush that looked flame has fuck too, but this one was a nycdx og kush


----------



## gogrow (Nov 14, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> yeah i am the dude that made it, but i was on icmag yesterday just looking at pics in the flower pix forum and i saw another sour kush that looked flame has fuck too, but this one was a nycdx og kush



i love anything kushy.... fat, greasy, indicas are the way to blow


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 14, 2009)

Damn that shirt is G lol

seedling lookin good man, kinda weird tho that they colored the seeds


----------



## gogrow (Nov 14, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3394221]Damn that shirt is G lol

seedling lookin good man, kinda weird tho that they colored the seeds [/QUOTE]


that is a new thing for the mix packs... they are color coded/coated to 1)identify the strain, 2) they are supposedly coated with a substance that aids in germination, etc.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea i saw the identification for the colors, but idk if i would want them putting something on my seeds, i mean you dont need a extra substance to help with germination if there legit seeds you kno, i guess its just me but i wouldn't want them tampering with them


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 14, 2009)

yOu fuckin' crack me up chitown!LOL


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 14, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> yOu fuckin' crack me up chitown!LOL


lol i try bro i try


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 14, 2009)

gogrow said:


> i love anything kushy.... fat, greasy, indicas are the way to blow


 

hell yeah thats the only way to go........ im usually very vocal on the fact i prefer indica. sativa is a waste of time, unless you live in the tropics..... huh greenhorn? lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 14, 2009)

Hahahaha, yup hustler


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 14, 2009)

howak you need to get a veg/clone room going to take mother plants. take that into consideration it wont need much light to sustain clones, and mothers or much room to. lets say like a cupboard, with a few cfls like 2 23 watters or even some reg t12s you can also keep moms in 1 liter soda bottles....


----------



## howak47 (Nov 14, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> howak you need to get a veg/clone room going to take mother plants. take that into consideration it wont need much light to sustain clones, and mothers or much room to. lets say like a cupboard, with a few cfls like 2 23 watters or even some reg t12s you can also keep moms in 1 liter soda bottles....


yea thats a good idea when i get the closet in that room cleaned out i will do it in there!!


----------



## howak47 (Nov 14, 2009)

i went ahead and put the great white shark seed in the box to germanate it will take the place of the sourkush sprout that did not make it!!!! hopefully it will sprout it should!!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 14, 2009)

good shit on the future veg/clone room..... now your cooking with gas howak my man.... you have proper ass genetics now..... seems like a fire lit under your ass dog.... ALL I WANNA SEE FROM YOU IS GET A HPS LIGHT MAN AND YOU WILL BE BALLIN! remember www.insidesun.com cheap cheap ass lights i use that site for all my lights


----------



## howak47 (Nov 14, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> good shit on the future veg/clone room..... now your cooking with gas howak my man.... you have proper ass genetics now..... seems like a fire lit under your ass dog.... ALL I WANNA SEE FROM YOU IS GET A HPS LIGHT MAN AND YOU WILL BE BALLIN! remember www.insidesun.com cheap cheap ass lights i use that site for all my lights


yea thats a bad ass site !!!! iam lookin at the 400w hps for $120 that looks like a good deal probly get one begining of the year!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Nov 14, 2009)

HERES A COUPLE OF PICS OF THE GREAT WHITE SHARK SEED THAT I PUT IN BOX TO GERMANATE


----------



## poplars (Nov 14, 2009)

howak47 said:


> yea thats a bad ass site !!!! iam lookin at the 400w hps for $120 that looks like a good deal probly get one begining of the year!!!!


idk man http://htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=47929 looks way better to me.


----------



## howak47 (Nov 15, 2009)

poplars said:


> idk man http://htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=47929 looks way better to me.


i think your right that ones cheaper and looks better thanks man!!!!


----------



## poplars (Nov 15, 2009)

howak47 said:


> i think your right that ones cheaper and looks better thanks man!!!!


just a more legit company in general, good warrentee, and most people on this site probably are growing with one of their lights . . . . 

and yeah if I get the money for HPS that's what I'm buying.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Nov 15, 2009)

poplars is right they are good but one problem wit htg is there grow bright bulbs are shit so u will have to get a better one. If u had a lil mo doe u could get this! U would need a better reflector though cuz it would be hot as hell without being cooled in some way lol



poplars said:


> just a more legit company in general, good warrentee, and most people on this site probably are growing with one of their lights . . . .
> 
> and yeah if I get the money for HPS that's what I'm buying.


----------



## howak47 (Nov 15, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> poplars is right they are good but one problem wit htg is there grow bright bulbs are shit so u will have to get a better one. If u had a lil mo doe u could get this! U would need a better reflector though cuz it would be hot as hell without being cooled in some way lol


yea those look real good to i just dont want to get one that big right now!!goin to go with 400w probly but thanks for the link!!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Nov 15, 2009)

no problem my dude  i wanna see some big ass clusters hangin off ya shit!


----------



## chronicuser85 (Nov 15, 2009)

keep the good work


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 15, 2009)

poplars said:


> idk man http://htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=47929 looks way better to me.



i was going to post that last night, good lookin +REP


----------



## howak47 (Nov 15, 2009)

well the female great white shark seed cracked open!!!! that was really fast over night .probly be able to plant it tomorrow or next day!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Nov 15, 2009)

HERES A FEW PICS OF THE SOURKUSH AND ORENGEBUD X SOURKUSH SPROUTS. THEY SEEM TO BE DOIN GOOD TELL ME WHAT U ALL THINK

OO YEA IAM USING MOSTURE CONTROL SOIL MIXED WITH BAT GUANO


----------



## howak47 (Nov 15, 2009)

[youtube]g9GsaxwPmKU[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 15, 2009)

so far so good man, its starting all voer again 

if you get any males you should bac cross them with the female plants


----------



## robinduhhood1 (Nov 15, 2009)

looking good howak! love to see the first signs of life!!


----------



## howak47 (Nov 15, 2009)

SICC";3399109]so far so good man said:


> looking good howak! love to see the first signs of life!!


thanks man


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 15, 2009)

looking good. in a few weeks from now it will be lookign even better.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 15, 2009)

do you have any more pics of the finish sour kush? i would love to see how it looks now, if its even left lol


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 15, 2009)

very interested to see how the bagseedxsour kush turns out. i know it will favor the mother more, but it should def be danker and shorter flowering


----------



## Spoon420 (Nov 15, 2009)

im really interested to see what happens now that ur actually vegging them


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 15, 2009)

Spoon420 said:


> im really interested to see what happens now that ur actually vegging them


 
well there gonna yield more buds for sure, be waaaay bigger plants with fat indica leaves bigger then his hand, and has a result of bigger plants and higher yield= much more smelly to.


----------



## howak47 (Nov 15, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> looking good. in a few weeks from now it will be lookign even better.


hell yea i cant wait



SICC";3399387]do you have any more pics of the finish sour kush? i would love to see how it looks now said:


> very interested to see how the bagseedxsour kush turns out. i know it will favor the mother more, but it should def be danker and shorter flowering


yea iam hopeing it turns out good ...it should be dank!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Nov 15, 2009)

HERES PICS OF SUM BUDS FROM SOURKUSH HARVEST!!!! THIS SHIT IS SO STICKY AND DENSE GETS U HIGH AS HELL HAHAHHA


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 15, 2009)

does it still smell stank has hell howak?


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 15, 2009)

Damn that looks delicious,


----------



## kho20 (Nov 16, 2009)

hell yeah are those friuit cups haha i cut the tops off vodka bottles haha



wtf okay the reason this post is fucked up well im high and didnt realize that the post went backwards haha so this was to the first page


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 16, 2009)

kho20 said:


> hell yeah are those friuit cups haha i cut the tops off vodka bottles haha
> 
> 
> 
> wtf okay the reason this post is fucked up well im high and didnt realize that the post went backwards haha so this was to the first page


Hey, what are you smoking? I want some!


----------



## poplars (Nov 16, 2009)

howak47 said:


> HERES PICS OF SUM BUDS FROM SOURKUSH HARVEST!!!! THIS SHIT IS SO STICKY AND DENSE GETS U HIGH AS HELL HAHAHHA


damn bro, straight up chronic, out of fucking CFLS! I'm amazed.

definitely growing this strain for 50% of my grow this time


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 16, 2009)

.......................................................


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 16, 2009)

poplars said:


> damn bro, straight up chronic, out of fucking CFLS! I'm amazed.
> 
> definitely growing this strain for 50% of my grow this time


 

im glad yall love her.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 16, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> im glad yall love her.



i think we all love her after those last pics


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 16, 2009)

howak you know what bro those buds did come out pretty dense for just cfls huh? THERE ROCK HARD WHEN YOU USE HPS!!!!! but they look good do you got them jarred up? isnt it the shit when you open up that jar real quick like to grab a nugg and it reeks up your whole crib????? i swear when i run her she can be smelled threw a glass jar in a few days it seems


----------



## howak47 (Nov 16, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> does it still smell stank has hell howak?


oohhh yea just like on harvest day hahahaha

[QUOTE="SICC";3399993]Damn that looks delicious,





[/QUOTE]THANKS SICC


----------



## howak47 (Nov 16, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> howak you know what bro those buds did come out pretty dense for just cfls huh? THERE ROCK HARD WHEN YOU USE HPS!!!!! but they look good do you got them jarred up? isnt it the shit when you open up that jar real quick like to grab a nugg and it reeks up your whole crib????? i swear when i run her she can be smelled threw a glass jar in a few days it seems


HELL YEA THEY ARE HARD AS ROCKS AND YES THEY WAS IN JARS TILL YESTERDAY NOW THE LAST HALF OZ IS IN A BAG THATS IN 2 OTHER BAGS THAT IS IN THIS BOOK STASH BOX WITH THE OTHER SMOKE HAHAHHAHAAND THAT SHIT WILL REEK UP A WHOLE HOUSE QUICK LIKE


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 16, 2009)

now that's the kind of books I like to read


----------



## howak47 (Nov 16, 2009)

dr. Greenhorn said:


> now that's the kind of books i like to read


hahaha me to thats my fav one


----------



## kho20 (Nov 16, 2009)

hahaha damn man i used to have one of those books but lol then i realized the fake book was the only one i had haha 

and the good dr haha man i wish i had more haha my rollitup thing is still screwed up the newest post are on the first page and its backwards the las page is the first page anyone kno how to fix it haha


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Nov 17, 2009)

that shit look so frosty my dude +rep get that hps pleeeeeeease!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 17, 2009)

hahahaha [email protected] the book full of weed thats tight bro


----------



## Spoon420 (Nov 17, 2009)

hell yea that is probably the only book id b willing to read


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 17, 2009)

Move to a medical state, then you can have your weed where ever you want


----------



## howak47 (Nov 17, 2009)

well i put the fem great white shark in soil today heres a few pics of it and a few of the sourkush and the last 2 pics are of the orengebud x sourkush
well everything seems to be goin good so far lets just hope i can keep it up setup is a little dif this time still got to get used to it !!!!

let me know what u all think


----------



## howak47 (Nov 17, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> that shit look so frosty my dude +rep get that hps pleeeeeeease!


thanks for the comments and the rep 



chitownsmoking said:


> hahahaha [email protected] the book full of weed thats tight bro


hahaha yea i like it 

[QUOTE="SICC";3405629]Move to a medical state, then you can have your weed where ever you want [/QUOTE]yea i wish i could move but i cant cause of my job but if i ever lose this job i will be movin!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 17, 2009)

Yea I feel you on that, gotta do what ya gotta do


the lil girls look lovely, next thing we'll all kno its gonna be harvest time 

your grows always fly by haha, this like ya 3rd grow in less the a year


----------



## milowerx96 (Nov 17, 2009)

Why is that bean red? It looks healthy. Just wondering about the red.


howak47 said:


> well i put the fem great white shark in soil today heres a few pics of it and a few of the sourkush and the last 2 pics are of the orengebud x sourkush
> well everything seems to be goin good so far lets just hope i can keep it up setup is a little dif this time still got to get used to it !!!!
> 
> let me know what u all think


----------



## howak47 (Nov 17, 2009)

milowerx96 said:


> Why is that bean red? It looks healthy. Just wondering about the red.


it is from green house seed co they put a coating that contains an anti-pathogene and root stimulator over seed!!!!!
heres a picture of the seed pack 
thanks for the comment


----------



## poplars (Nov 17, 2009)

howak47 said:


> it is from green house seed co they put a coating that contains an anti-pathogene and root stimulator over seed!!!!!
> heres a picture of the seed pack
> thanks for the comment


hah shit that's a badass pack, got a link to that?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 17, 2009)

nice howak so you gonna run all the fem. seeds you got this grow?


----------



## kho20 (Nov 17, 2009)

haha those look funny colored seeds haha thats kinda cool haha helps remembering which ones which in germ huh lol


----------



## howak47 (Nov 17, 2009)

poplars said:


> hah shit that's a badass pack, got a link to that?


thanks i got them from attitude go to green house seed co on the attitude page



chitownsmoking said:


> nice howak so you gonna run all the fem. seeds you got this grow?


no iam only doing the great white shark this grow since i already have the sourkush and the orengebudxsourkush goin this grow but i might change my mind and try one on 12/12 in the aerogarden after i get it in the closet (if i do that)



kho20 said:


> haha those look funny colored seeds haha thats kinda cool haha helps remembering which ones which in germ huh lol


yea it helps u remember but the best thing is that it is a anti-pathogene and root stimulatorthats the reason they have that on them


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 18, 2009)

lookin good bro thanks for posting the link in my journal i appreciate ill be following man.


----------



## howak47 (Nov 18, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> lookin good bro thanks for posting the link in my journal i appreciate ill be following man.


NO PROBLEM MAN THANKS FOR WATCHIN!!!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 18, 2009)

howak47 said:


> NO PROBLEM MAN THANKS FOR WATCHIN!!!


 no problem brother ill be here the whole time man shit i just did some serious lst to one stavia i got and another pulled them complety over def gonna get pics up tomorrow


----------



## howak47 (Nov 18, 2009)

well its already been 1 week for the sourkush,5th day for OB x sourkush,and 2nd day for the great white shark(shed her seed today )!!!!! 
heres the pics the last 2 are the OB x sourkush
let me know what u all think


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 18, 2009)

lookin great man keep up the good work


----------



## kho20 (Nov 18, 2009)

hell yeah already up and i gots me a front role chair haha


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 18, 2009)

dang 1 week, time just flys by in this thread haha


----------



## howak47 (Nov 18, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> lookin great man keep up the good work


thanks pit


kho20 said:


> hell yeah already up and i gots me a front role chair haha


hahaha glad u r watchin

[QUOTE="SICC";3412989]dang 1 week, time just flys by in this thread haha[/QUOTE]yea already i planted on the 11th i hope time keeps on flyin by till harvest thanks for the comment


----------



## User Name420 (Nov 18, 2009)

amazing grow man


----------



## Spoon420 (Nov 19, 2009)

there all looking good so far man keep it up


----------



## howak47 (Nov 19, 2009)

HERES A COUPLE OF PICS OF THE GREAT WHITE SHARK SHE JUST OPENED UP TODAY!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 19, 2009)

good to kno she popped up and you didnt have any problems


----------



## howak47 (Nov 19, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3417575]good to kno she popped up and you didnt have any problems [/QUOTE]
YEA I CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT THIS ONE DOES GOIN TO BE SUM DANK!!!!!


----------



## kho20 (Nov 19, 2009)

and next week a monster lol


----------



## howak47 (Nov 20, 2009)

kho20 said:


> and next week a monster lol


hahahha that would be nice


----------



## kho20 (Nov 20, 2009)

yump man a 15ft dominatrix hooker


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 20, 2009)

lol thats disgusting


----------



## Spoon420 (Nov 20, 2009)

thats sexy i dont no wat ur talkin about


----------



## fried at 420 (Nov 21, 2009)

glad i caught on to this when i saw it
interesting strain great white shark?
i liked how it looked red on one page
and damn do those sour kush nugs look amazing
well subscribed


----------



## howak47 (Nov 21, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> glad i caught on to this when i saw it
> interesting strain great white shark?
> i liked how it looked red on one page
> and damn do those sour kush nugs look amazing
> well subscribed


it looked red cause it was it had a coating over it that was a pathogen blocker and root stimulater i got it from attitude(green house seed co) i have a lemon shunk seed thats yellow and a cheese seed thats pink will do them next grow!!! 
thanks for the comments and keep watchin!!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 21, 2009)

howak47 said:


> it looked red cause it was it had a coating over it that was a pathogen blocker and root stimulater i got it from attitude(green house seed co) i have a lemon shunk seed thats yellow and a cheese seed thats pink will do them next grow!!!
> thanks for the comments and keep watchin!!!!


 
plant like one more of them fem. seeds man!!!! do it for your boy chi. i wanna see that power kush i think its called? or that cheese


----------



## howak47 (Nov 22, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> plant like one more of them fem. seeds man!!!! do it for your boy chi. i wanna see that power kush i think its called? or that cheese


hahaha i might do one more but i dont think i will have enough room but if i do do one it will probly be the power kush


----------



## howak47 (Nov 22, 2009)

JUST GOT MY TICKETS TO GO SEE MEGADETH AND MACHINE HEAD NEXT SATURDAY IN MYRTLE BEACH SHIT IS GOIN TO KICK ASSGOIN TO BLAZE A FAT JOINT OF SOURKUSH BEFORE I GO HAHAHAHAHH


----------



## howak47 (Nov 22, 2009)

HERES A PIC OF A 5 GRAM ZONA BUD THAT HAS BEEN CURING FOR OVER 1 1/2 MONTHS....KIND OF FORGOT ABOUT IT SINCE ALL I BEEN SMOKIN IS THE SOURKUSH HAHAHAHAH


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 22, 2009)

nice zona bud man. how she smell spicey earthy by chance?


ooo yeah forgot to mention clean your finger nails my dude lol. j/k


----------



## howak47 (Nov 22, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> nice zona bud man. how she smell spicey earthy by chance?
> 
> 
> ooo yeah forgot to mention clean your finger nails my dude lol. j/k


hahahahah thanks man i just got done adding more soil to the plants thats whats under my nail hahahahah
The zona has a semi sweet skunky smell its pretty dank


----------



## howak47 (Nov 22, 2009)

WELL HERES SUM MORE PICS EVERYTHING SEEMS TO BE GROWIN PRETTY FAST I DID ADD A LITTLE NUTRIENT BLEND(GH LINE) THATS FOR SEEDLINGS 2 DAYS AGO AND I CAN TILL ITS WORKIN !
1ST PIC IS OF ALL THE PLANTS AND ITS LABELED!
NEXT 3 PICS ARE OF THE SOURKUSH(12 DAYS OLD)
NEXT 2 ARE OF THE ORENGEBUD X SOURKUSH(9 DAYS OLD)
LAST 2 ARE OF THE GREAT WHITE SHARK (6 DAYS OLD)

LET ME KNOW WHAT U ALL THINK


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 22, 2009)

Nice man, your plants always fucin grow so damn fast haha, its amazing, lokin forward to this, especially the sour kush 

you definitely need to clone that sour kush, of course cross them again if any males, but clones would be so nice


----------



## howak47 (Nov 22, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3429106]Nice man, your plants always fucin grow so damn fast haha, its amazing, lokin forward to this, especially the sour kush 

you definitely need to clone that sour kush, of course cross them again if any males, but clones would be so nice[/QUOTE]
HAHAH THANKS SICC YEA THEY DO SEEM TO GROW FAST !!!IAM READY TO SEE THIS FEMALE GREAT WHITE SHARK ITS SUPPOSED TO BE THE SHIT!!!
THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 22, 2009)

Yea i heard that Shark is Bomb, how long you vegging?


----------



## howak47 (Nov 22, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3429687]Yea i heard that Shark is Bomb, how long you vegging?[/QUOTE]
probly around 4 or 5 weeks all depends on how big they get!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Nov 22, 2009)

WELL I CLEANED OUT THE CLOSET IN GROW ROOM SO I DECIDED TO PUT AEROGARDEN IN THERE AND START GERMANATING SUM OF THE ZONA X SOURKUSH SEEDS I MADE!!!! HERES ANOTHER THREAD FOR THAT GROW https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/275351-zona-x-sourkush-aerogarden-closet.html#post3429753


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 22, 2009)

seedlings look good and indica dom. but i bet the og x sk is more hybrid, but hopefully more on the indica side. shit is growing fast my dude. i would veg for 5-6 weeks all the while tieing shit down. open up the canopy to let in has much cfl light to budsites has possible, while keeping the cfls has close has possible.


----------



## howak47 (Nov 22, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> seedlings look good and indica dom. but i bet the og x sk is more hybrid, but hopefully more on the indica side. shit is growing fast my dude. i would veg for 5-6 weeks all the while tieing shit down. open up the canopy to let in has much cfl light to budsites has possible, while keeping the cfls has close has possible.


thanks chi!!!! the leaves on the og x sk are huge almost look round hahahah i think its taken after the indica very well so far .....iam goin to start tieing them down after i topp them the 1st time witch want be to much longer!!!!thanks for the comments man


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 22, 2009)

howak47 said:


> thanks chi!!!! the leaves on the og x sk are huge almost look round hahahah i think its taken after the indica very well so far .....iam goin to start tieing them down after i topp them the 1st time witch want be to much longer!!!!thanks for the comments man


 
anything you cross to the sour kush is gonna be flame. have fun at ur concert bro!!! hopefully u pop that powerkush bean i wanna see how it compares to my sour kush!!!! topping is cool but man if i was you i would look into f.i.m. you get branchy ass side growth, while maintaining verticle growth..... just a suggestion.... and fyi you can top or f.i.m. after the first set of true leaves wich basicle is after the single bladed leaves, or the very first 3 bladed leaves.


----------



## howak47 (Nov 22, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> anything you cross to the sour kush is gonna be flame. have fun at ur concert bro!!! hopefully u pop that powerkush bean i wanna see how it compares to my sour kush!!!! topping is cool but man if i was you i would look into f.i.m. you get branchy ass side growth, while maintaining verticle growth..... just a suggestion.... and fyi you can top or f.i.m. after the first set of true leaves wich basicle is after the single bladed leaves, or the very first 3 bladed leaves.


YEA I FIGURED ANY THING CROSSED WITH THIS DANK ASS SHIT WILL BE GOODI THINK IAM GOIN TO WAIT AND DO THE OTHER 3 FEM BEANS I GOT(POWERKUSH,LEMON SKUNK,AND CHEESE) TILL I CAN DO THEM IN SOIL NEXT GROW!!! ALSO HAVE 5 REG NOTHERN LIGHTS SPECIAL IAM GOIN TO DO SOMETIME AFTER THE FEMALE BEANS!!!!I WILL LOOK INTO THE F.I.M I READ UP ON IT AT ONE TIME BUT I NEVER DID IT I MIGHT GIVE IT A TRY!
YEA I CANT WAIT TO GO TO THE CONCERT GOIN TO BE THE SHIT I GOT A OCEAN FRONT ROOM WITH PRIVATE BALCONY SO I DONT HAVE TO DRIVE ALL THE WAY HOME !!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 22, 2009)

fim is easy my dude essentially all your doing is cutting off 3/4ths of the top pf the plant. that node will look weird for a little but it will quickly grow to a bush


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 22, 2009)

FIM = Fuc I Missed


----------



## howak47 (Nov 22, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> fim is easy my dude essentially all your doing is cutting off 3/4ths of the top pf the plant. That node will look weird for a little but it will quickly grow to a bush


yea i just watched a video on it looks like it would work good thats kind of what i did to the big sativa i had!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Nov 22, 2009)

[quote="sicc";3430623]fim = fuc i missed[/quote]
yea thats right how could i have forgot that


----------



## howak47 (Nov 23, 2009)

HERES SUM MORE PICS THEY HAVE GROWN ALOT OVER NIGHT SUPER FAST HAHAHAH

1ST 2 PICS ARE OF THE ORENGEBUD X SOURKUSH
NEXT 3 ARE OF THE SOURKUSH
THEN 1 OF THE GREAT WHITE SHARK
LAST 2 ARE OF SET UP AND ALL PLANTS TOGETHER
LET ME KNOW WHAT U ALL THINK!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Nov 23, 2009)

[youtube]Qv2cNLPD_Lw[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 23, 2009)

there lookin good man, nice vid too 

that SK is something special


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Nov 23, 2009)

gotta love videos! lookin good my dude


----------



## howak47 (Nov 23, 2009)

SICC";3434873]there lookin good man said:


> gotta love videos! lookin good my dude


thanks for the comment


----------



## howak47 (Nov 25, 2009)

check out how much the orengebud x sourkush looks like the sourkush!!! hopefully it will continue to look like it !!!


----------



## Spoon420 (Nov 25, 2009)

damn those are identical!!


----------



## howak47 (Nov 25, 2009)

well i noticed that one of the sourkush plants looks a little funny!its got a big leaf coming out one side like its supposed to but the other side has like 2 small branches with 2 tiny leafs on it SHOULD I TOPP THIS ONE AND SEE WHAT IT DOES ?

ALSO I TOPPED ONE OF THE OB X SK AND ONE OF THE SOURKUSHS HERES A FEW PICS 

1ST 2 PICS ARE OF THE 2 TOPPED PLANTS
3RD PIC IS OF ALL THE PLANTS LABELED
LAST 2 ARE OF THE MUTANT SOURKUSH


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 25, 2009)

my man howak went from sativas to indicas and didnt even look back.......... i knew the sk crosses esp the ob ones would be more on the indica side but damnnnnnnnnnn... fuck i just rememberd i gotta get some stamps too.


----------



## howak47 (Nov 25, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> my man howak went from sativas to indicas and didnt even look back.......... i knew the sk crosses esp the ob ones would be more on the indica side but damnnnnnnnnnn... fuck i just rememberd i gotta get some stamps too.


hell yea it def is a indica looks just like the sourkush!!!!!what do u think i should do about the mutant?topp it?yea dont want to forget bout dem stamps hahaha


----------



## howak47 (Nov 25, 2009)

[youtube]eG8UH_AMzU4&feature=fvw[/youtube]


----------



## howak47 (Nov 25, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> yeah top them all


yea thats what i was thinking!!probly do the others tomorrow sum time!! man iam ready for sum more sourkush i only got like 5grams of that shit left...its hard to smoke anything but that hahahhah hopefully all 3 will be female that would be great ..i need to get sum goin on 12/12 in closet cause iam goin to need more smoke really soon!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 26, 2009)

haha thats why i would of saved that SK for last, and smoke the shit outa the Zona, but i do understand it being hard, with buds like that, i would be picking at it too all the time


----------



## poplars (Nov 26, 2009)

10 sour kush seeds germinating . . . .


1 already popped a tap root in 18 hours . . . .


----------



## howak47 (Nov 26, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3446996]haha thats why i would of saved that SK for last, and smoke the shit outa the Zona, but i do understand it being hard, with buds like that, i would be picking at it too all the time [/QUOTE]
YEA ITS SO GOOD I CANT HELP MY SELF BUT NOW IAM MIXIN THE SOURKUSH WITH THE ZONA AND ITS STILL REALLY GOOD !!!!


----------



## howak47 (Nov 26, 2009)

poplars said:


> 10 sour kush seeds germinating . . . .
> 
> 
> 1 already popped a tap root in 18 hours . . . .


HELL YEA THEY CRACK OPEN REALLY FAST YOUR GOIN TO LOVE THIS SHITDO U HAVE A NEW THREAD UP FOR THE GROW YET?


----------



## howak47 (Nov 26, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> yeah top them all


I TOPPED THE REST OF THEM ALL BUT THE MUTANT SHOULD I DO THAT ONE TO?


----------



## poplars (Nov 26, 2009)

howak47 said:


> HELL YEA THEY CRACK OPEN REALLY FAST YOUR GOIN TO LOVE THIS SHITDO U HAVE A NEW THREAD UP FOR THE GROW YET?


nope not yet. I will when I get past the veg/mothering stage. I should be getting a 400W HPS in a month. plenty of time to start mothers and so-on.


----------



## tom__420 (Nov 26, 2009)

What's up man nice looking grow I'm sub'd
Here's a pic of my great white shark plant from greenhouse seeds at 2 weeks 4 days old:


----------



## howak47 (Nov 26, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> What's up man nice looking grow I'm sub'd
> Here's a pic of my great white shark plant from greenhouse seeds at 2 weeks 4 days old:


thanks man !!! wheres the pic i dont see it!!!


----------



## howak47 (Nov 26, 2009)

poplars said:


> nope not yet. I will when I get past the veg/mothering stage. I should be getting a 400W HPS in a month. plenty of time to start mothers and so-on.


let me know when u get uthe thread up!!!


----------



## poplars (Nov 27, 2009)

damn dude all but 1 of those seeds germinated, and I still think the last one will probably germ, but the first 9 already have tails longer than the seed!

will upload a pic later.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 27, 2009)

i like were this is going!!!!!!!


----------



## tom__420 (Nov 27, 2009)

howak47 said:


> thanks man !!! wheres the pic i dont see it!!!


Just check out my journal, I'm putting up new pics today


----------



## poplars (Nov 27, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> i like were this is going!!!!!!!


check this shit buddy, I still have 5 more of your seeds but 9/10 germinated!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 27, 2009)

Good luck to you poplars i think you will find that the sour kush has the potency, flowering time your looking for.... And ooo yeah it reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeks real real bad to


----------



## poplars (Nov 27, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> Good luck to you poplars i think you will find that the sour kush has the potency, flowering time your looking for.... And ooo yeah it reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeks real real bad to


yeah I hope so too man. I'm gonna flower it indoors while keeping the mothers, separated and numbered. gonna isolate the phenotype.

what did you say was the potential for hermi in this strain? 1/16? either way I'm gonna be watching out for that as well.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 27, 2009)

poplars said:


> yeah I hope so too man. I'm gonna flower it indoors while keeping the mothers, separated and numbered. gonna isolate the phenotype.
> 
> what did you say was the potential for hermi in this strain? 1/16? either way I'm gonna be watching out for that as well.


 
yeah i aint gonna lie there is a hermi pheno. all you gotta do is kill it and keep the non hermi plants for mothers and then you got it for life basicly.


----------



## poplars (Nov 27, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> yeah i aint gonna lie there is a hermi pheno. all you gotta do is kill it and keep the non hermi plants for mothers and then you got it for life basicly.


yep, that's what I figured. hopefully I'm lucky and I wont even see this pheno!


----------



## howak47 (Nov 27, 2009)

poplars said:


> check this shit buddy, I still have 5 more of your seeds but 9/10 germinated!


hell yea man your goin to love this strain


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 27, 2009)

poplars said:


> yep, that's what I figured. hopefully I'm lucky and I wont even see this pheno!


get ready to have some serious bags over your eyes come harvest time bro


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 28, 2009)

great shit bro!!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 28, 2009)

damn chi how id love to have me some sk to grow


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 28, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> damn chi how id love to have me some sk to grow


 
yeah im h earing that alot theese days bro.... lmao


----------



## poplars (Nov 28, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> yeah im h earing that alot theese days bro.... lmao


haha all it takes is a one good grow publicized and people are crazy for it.


----------



## Katatawnic (Nov 28, 2009)

Just popping in from Lurkville for a bit to say howdy!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 29, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Just popping in from Lurkville for a bit to say howdy!


 
yo kat its good to see your still around my dude! plus rep for popping in


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 29, 2009)

Yea its good see HER around


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 29, 2009)

yea i agree. chi wut it do bro. we need to chit chat............


----------



## howak47 (Nov 29, 2009)

heres sum new pics of the babys the sourkush is 19 days old today ,orengebud x sourkush is 16 days old and the great white shark is 14 days old!!!!!
all of them have been topped and have new growth but the mutant sourkush iam not goin to topp it 
let me know what u all think!!!!!


----------



## Katatawnic (Nov 29, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> yo kat its good to see your still around my dude! plus rep for popping in


Thanks, Chi!  Good to be missed! 



SICC";3462438]Yea its good see HER around :lol: :razz: :leaf:[/QUOTE]
:cool: :mrgreen:
[quote="howak47 said:


> heres sum new pics of the babys the sourkush is 19 days old today ,orengebud x sourkush is 16 days old and the great white shark is 14 days old!!!!!
> all of them have been topped and have new growth but the mutant sourkush iam not goin to topp it
> let me know what u all think!!!!!


I gotta agree with SICC... your babies grow so fast and healthy!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 30, 2009)

Yea its crazy isnt it LOL

tell us your secret Howak!


----------



## howak47 (Nov 30, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3465114]Yea its crazy isnt it LOL

tell us your secret Howak![/QUOTE]
lololololhahahah ill never tell ....just fucin wid u if i know i would tell u but they are growin like crazy


----------



## howak47 (Nov 30, 2009)

well i topped the GWS today also watered them all with a mix of GH 3 part nutrient!!!

1st 2 pics are of before and after GWS was topped
next 2 pics are of one of the OB x SK plants and a pic of one of its big ass leafs hahahah

last pic is of one of a few lady bugs that are leavin in the grow room


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 30, 2009)

yeah those orange bud bagseeds are looking much fatter this grow huh


----------



## DaveCoulier (Nov 30, 2009)

Those aren't lady bugs. They're asian beetles. They get in my house every fucking winter. I read that they only eat insects, so I left them alone, but the fuckers have been munching on my plants. Id seriously kill em or throw em back outside and try and find out how they're getting inside.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 30, 2009)

i always thought ladybugs were beetles, with several diffrent subspecies of them like yellow colerd and ones w/o dots? but im no insect expert so correct me if im wrong bro. to my knolidge they eat spiermites and other little pest so i would let them be. but be warned!!!!! those little fuckers bite!!!!


----------



## DaveCoulier (Nov 30, 2009)

Well yeah lady bugs are beetles, but it looks like he has asian lady beetles. They're not quite the same thing. It appears they like to munch on plants/fruit if there are no insects around for them to eat.

http://www.ipm.msu.edu/beetleFAQ.htm


----------



## billybob88 (Nov 30, 2009)

Looks good. I've got some sour kush in the garden right now, looking pretty good. Hope they turn out good. GL!


----------



## Katatawnic (Nov 30, 2009)

Damn Chi, your SK is really making the rounds now, eh?


----------



## billybob88 (Nov 30, 2009)

My SK looks different. More sativa in mine I guess. Darker leaves also, some of the darkest I've ever seen


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 30, 2009)

Lookin good...


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 1, 2009)

billybob88 said:


> My SK looks different. More sativa in mine I guess. Darker leaves also, some of the darkest I've ever seen


 
were did you get your seeds from?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 1, 2009)

there is another sour kush i have herd of thats a nycd crossed to a og kush. my creation is a bubba kush to a sour d its diffrent and indica has fuck


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Dec 1, 2009)

lookin good my dude keep it up!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Dec 1, 2009)

wouldnt that be like brother and sister fucking? lol i thought both of those strains came from chemdog?



chitownsmoking said:


> there is another sour kush i have herd of thats a nycd crossed to a og kush. my creation is a bubba kush to a sour d its diffrent and indica has fuck


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 1, 2009)

chi was gonna rep ya but i gotta spread the love around man nyways +rep man


----------



## billybob88 (Dec 1, 2009)

My SK is OG Kush and Sour Diesel. I'm keeping her as a mother ATM to get an army of clones going. I'll post a picture of her in just a little bit.


----------



## howak47 (Dec 1, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> yeah those orange bud bagseeds are looking much fatter this grow huh


yea cause its got dat sour kush in it nowall my beans i have except the ones i got from attitude have sourkush in themyea the orengebud looks exactly the same as the sourkush i just hope it will give me almost the same dankness as the sourkush u breed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Dec 1, 2009)

billybob88 said:


> My SK is OG Kush and Sour Diesel. I'm keeping her as a mother ATM to get an army of clones going. I'll post a picture of her in just a little bit.


yea man post sum pics i want to see if they look anything like mineu can post a few in here if u want to i dont care


----------



## billybob88 (Dec 1, 2009)

howak47 said:


> yea man post sum pics i want to see if they look anything like mineu can post a few in here if u want to i dont care


Heres my lone SK that will be vegging for a while to become a fat and bushy mother.


----------



## howak47 (Dec 1, 2009)

billybob88 said:


> Heres my lone SK that will be vegging for a while to become a fat and bushy mother.


thats a nice lookin pl;ant !!!heres a pic of my last sourkush plant around 1 or 2 weeks before harvest i got 1.1 ozs off of her (tied all tops down)


----------



## billybob88 (Dec 1, 2009)

yeah shes only about 2 weeks from being cut from the mother. Your SK looks good. I plan on letting mine get very large, but they wont go in til next go around.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 1, 2009)

billybob88 said:


> yeah shes only about 2 weeks from being cut from the mother. Your SK looks good. I plan on letting mine get very large, but they wont go in til next go around.


 
im almost positive billy's sour kush is a new york city diesel crossed to a og kush.

im not hating that strain looks sick has hell to. but its sourness comes from the og kush wich is related to sour d


----------



## billybob88 (Dec 1, 2009)

You could be absolutely correct Chitown. Not sure, but We'll see. More pics tonight of the complete light setup in my room.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 4, 2009)

this thread is dieing lolol


----------



## howak47 (Dec 4, 2009)

What ?????? For sum reason its not letting me post pics !!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 4, 2009)

yo this site is waaaay fucked up man wtf is going on


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 5, 2009)

howak47 said:


> What ?????? For sum reason its not letting me post pics !!!



damn and i thought it was just me, i cant get anything up either


----------



## poplars (Dec 5, 2009)

RIU has been having some technical difficulties. you should be able to do it now or soon . . . 

btw it looks like I'm gonna have 8 good SK seedlings (one of them loooks kinda like that 'mutant' you had last time howak). hopefully I get that perfect pheno.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 5, 2009)

alright lil buddy 8 huh good shit


----------



## poplars (Dec 6, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> alright lil buddy 8 huh good shit


yeah a couple others had some problems but out of 10 seeds I'd say that's good enough.

now all I have to hope for is a good female/male ratio.


----------



## howak47 (Dec 6, 2009)

Well the GWS is 20 days old, sourkush is 26 days and the OB x Sk is 24 days old...
iam thinking of switching the lights to 12/12 in the next week or so cause iam runnin out of bud hahahaha i might go ahead and start the other 3 female seeds i got on 12/12 when i switch lights !!!!

well sorry there are no pics ...well there is i just cant upload them for sum fucin reason


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 6, 2009)

If you flip now you will run out of bud again before your next grow is over like you are now
Veg longer and you will harvest enough to last you between harvests. That is why we grow right? It defeats the purpose if you have to continue buying it or chop early


----------



## howak47 (Dec 6, 2009)

HERES A VIDEO CAUSE CANT UPLOAD PICS LET ME KNOW WHAT U ALL THINK!!!!

[youtube]zy_wNijlFIU[/youtube]


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 6, 2009)

Notice how the lower leaves on all the plants are yellow? That means they are hungry, up the nitrogen and they will take off
No offense but those plants should be much bigger for how old they are...


----------



## DaveCoulier (Dec 6, 2009)

Some of those plants look over-watered. That would contribute to the nitrogen deficiency and stunt growth.


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 6, 2009)

Yes the medium should dry out COMPLETELY in between waterings, if it isn't than you are not watering correctly and the root growth isn't as good as it should be


----------



## howak47 (Dec 6, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Notice how the lower leaves on all the plants are yellow? That means they are hungry, up the nitrogen and they will take off
> No offense but those plants should be much bigger for how old they are...


i got u iam bout to add sum more nitrogen!!! none taken thanks for the help !!



DaveCoulier said:


> Some of those plants look over-watered. That would contribute to the nitrogen deficiency and stunt growth.


thanks for the comment and addvise


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 6, 2009)

Lookin good man, i need to do a vid


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 6, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Notice how the lower leaves on all the plants are yellow? That means they are hungry, up the nitrogen and they will take off
> No offense but those plants should be much bigger for how old they are...


yo tom wtf are you talking about those should be bigger for 26 days???? cant you see how tight noded those plants esp the sour kush is? i have said its a slow vegger. everything he has is pure indica or indica dom. plus he is growing under cfls wich grow shorter more tighter node plants reguardless of incida/sativa ratio. those plants look great for there age. those sour kush are gonna be beastly. veg another 7-10 days then flip howak. your doing fucking great. and the lowwer leaves on plants always yellow up and die man its natural.


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 6, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> yo tom wtf are you talking about those should be bigger for 26 days???? cant you see how tight noded those plants esp the sour kush is? i have said its a slow vegger. everything he has is pure indica or indica dom. plus he is growing under cfls wich grow shorter more tighter node plants reguardless of incida/sativa ratio. those plants look great for there age. those sour kush are gonna be beastly. veg another 7-10 days then flip howak. your doing fucking great. and the lowwer leaves on plants always yellow up and die man its natural.


Here is my plant at 20 days veg, given it is in a dwc container and under 2800 lumen t-5 lights, not the high output ones. It is not natural for a plant to yellow that means it is being underfed that is a FACT. Here's two pics of my great white shark, indica dom, at 20 days old:



















Do you see any yellow? Do you see vigorous growth? That is due to it being properly fed. I'm not trying to be an ass I am just talking truth. If you need some help with anything else let me know bro


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 6, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Here is my plant at 20 days veg, given it is in a dwc container and under 2800 lumen t-5 lights, not the high output ones. It is not natural for a plant to yellow that means it is being underfed that is a FACT. Here's two pics of my great white shark, indica dom, at 20 days old:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
lol so now were comparing the growth of a d.w.c. plant to soil ones??? lmao. also t-5s are better then cfl t8s, and was that plant a clone has well? also your plant isnt bigger at 20 days then his........


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 6, 2009)

No way dude, started from seed. Feminized Great White Shark from GHS
How many lumens is howak putting out? I am only putting out around 5,000
You really think that DWC is making my plant look a week older than his even though it is a week behind?
I know it isn't. Yes mine will have faster growth but it shouldn't be two weeks ahead of a soil plant when it is a week younger


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 6, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> No way dude, started from seed. Feminized Great White Shark from GHS
> How many lumens is howak putting out? I am only putting out around 5,000
> You really think that DWC is making my plant look a week older than his even though it is a week behind?
> I know it isn't. Yes mine will have faster growth but it shouldn't be two weeks ahead of a soil plant when it is a week younger


 

ok like i have said before. your growing d.w.c. wich= plants growin in HIGHLY OXYGENATED water with nutes. d.w.c.= faster growth, and quicker harvest. when you give loads more oxygen to roots thats what happends. howak is doing fine. and the sour kush is a finky feeder to. she doesnt like loads of nutes. i know this cuzz i bred her.

you cant ever compare the growth rates of a soil plant to a d.w.c. one.


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 6, 2009)

Okay I won't compare the two. Howak that plant should be bigger for its age.
Up the feeding a little bit and you will get the growth rate you are looking for


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 6, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Okay I won't compare the two. Howak that plant should be bigger for its age.
> Up the feeding a little bit and you will get the growth rate you are looking for


 
howak your plants are fine bro. perfect for there age. feed sparringly on the sour kush BECAUSE YOU WILL FIND SHE DONT LIKE THE NUTES SOO MUCH. ESP HARSH CHEMICAL ONES. do you really wanna fry your last few sour kush knowing how dank they are? indicas just grow like that. they will stretch in the first few weeks of bloom. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOWAK, AND LET ME KNOW WHEN THE CHITOWN EXPRESS ROLLS THREW SOUTH CAROLINA. SHOULD BE REAL SOON.


----------



## howak47 (Dec 6, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3489964]Lookin good man, i need to do a vid[/QUOTE]
thanks sicc!!! yea man do a video


----------



## howak47 (Dec 6, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> howak your plants are fine bro. perfect for there age. feed sparringly on the sour kush BECAUSE YOU WILL FIND SHE DONT LIKE THE NUTES SOO MUCH. ESP HARSH CHEMICAL ONES. do you really wanna fry your last few sour kush knowing how dank they are? indicas just grow like that. they will stretch in the first few weeks of bloom. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOWAK, AND LET ME KNOW WHEN THE CHITOWN EXPRESS ROLLS THREW SOUTH CAROLINA. SHOULD BE REAL SOON.


thanks chi!!the nutrients iam usin are not harsh so iam good there  yea i hope that big OB x SK is a female it has 6 topps and 2 of the sourkush have 4 and the 3rd i did not topp!!!once i switch to 12/12 and the topps strech iam goin to tie them down like i did the last grow!!!thanks again and i will keep my eye open for dat express


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 6, 2009)

howak47 said:


> thanks chi!!the nutrients iam usin are not harsh so iam good there  yea i hope that big OB x SK is a female it has 6 topps and 2 of the sourkush have 4 and the 3rd i did not topp!!!once i switch to 12/12 and the topps strech iam goin to tie them down like i did the last grow!!!thanks again and i will keep my eye open for dat express


 
i think its time you got a hps light hommie. once you get that orange glow then your really in bizzness. but anyway everything looks great for there age and in general.


----------



## howak47 (Dec 6, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> i think its time you got a hps light hommie. once you get that orange glow then your really in bizzness. but anyway everything looks great for there age and in general.


yea i know i need to get one !!! thanks again man


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 6, 2009)

you should pop those big bud crosses when you get them.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 7, 2009)

Man, i love SK


----------



## howak47 (Dec 7, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3493281]Man, i love SK [/QUOTE]
hahaha ME TO


----------



## howak47 (Dec 7, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> you should pop those big bud crosses when you get them.


JUST GOT THEM ... IAM GOIN TO START GERMANATING THEM AND THE FEMALE POWERKUSH,CHEESE AND LEMON SKUNK TOMORROW WHEN I GET HOME FROM WORK!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Dec 7, 2009)

Damnit i still cant post pics ...what is up with dat?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 7, 2009)

Not too sure, i use www.photobucket.com

try that, you use their IMG codes, just copy and paste after you upload them


----------



## howak47 (Dec 7, 2009)

SICC";3493372]Not too sure said:


> www.photobucket.com[/URL]
> 
> try that, you use their IMG codes, just copy and paste after you upload them


ok i just signed up for photobucket how do i poost them on here IMG?


----------



## DaveCoulier (Dec 7, 2009)

Just use the "Go Advanced" then "manage attachments" to upload pictures from your comp. Much easier.


----------



## howak47 (Dec 7, 2009)

DaveCoulier said:


> Just use the "Go Advanced" then "manage attachments" to upload pictures from your comp. Much easier.


yea dats what i normally do but it has not let me do anything for past few days !!! thanks anyways..i think photobucket is goin to work for now


----------



## howak47 (Dec 7, 2009)

HERES A LABELED PIC OF THE PLANTS YESTERDAY


----------



## DaveCoulier (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh woops. Heh. Glad you got photobucket figured out.


----------



## howak47 (Dec 7, 2009)

DaveCoulier said:


> Oh woops. Heh. Glad you got photobucket figured out.


THANKS MAN


----------



## sledgehammer08 (Dec 7, 2009)

where can u get chitown seeds


----------



## howak47 (Dec 7, 2009)

sledgehammer08 said:


> where can u get chitown seeds


sorry man made by a private breeder not for sale anywhere !!!! its sourD x BUBBA Kush


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 7, 2009)

sledgehammer08 said:


> where can u get chitown seeds


 

only from the chitown express


----------



## howak47 (Dec 7, 2009)

HERES A FEW MORE PICS  I MADE ROOM ON THE DESK AND MOVED EVRYTHING AROUND GOIN TO BE ADDIN SUM NEW PLANTS SOON!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Dec 7, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> only from the chitown express


hahahah got dat right!!!!!i think i like usin photobucket for my pics they look alot better


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 7, 2009)

Lookin good man, i love those big fan leaves of the SK, the GWS is gettin big as well


----------



## howak47 (Dec 7, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3494146]Lookin good man, i love those big fan leaves of the SK, the GWS is gettin big as well  [/QUOTE]
thanks for the comments sicc!!!!it looks like the GWS is goin to have 4 topps goin to tie everything down once they have been switched to 12/12 light !!


----------



## billybob88 (Dec 7, 2009)

Yo howak I think I put up a new pic of my SK. Shes like 7 days into flowering I think. Small but lookin good. I'm taking clones tonight.


----------



## howak47 (Dec 7, 2009)

billybob88 said:


> Yo howak I think I put up a new pic of my SK. Shes like 7 days into flowering I think. Small but lookin good. I'm taking clones tonight.


sounds good i will go check it out!!


----------



## poplars (Dec 7, 2009)

nice veg pics. I'll post mine as soon as they're a little bit bigger


----------



## howak47 (Dec 8, 2009)

poplars said:


> nice veg pics. I'll post mine as soon as they're a little bit bigger


thanks poplars!yea post sum pics iam ready to see t em


----------



## howak47 (Dec 8, 2009)

iam thinking about sWitching my lights to 12 /12 after work today cause i was wanting to harvest at the begaining of febuary .also goin to start more beans today!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 8, 2009)

sounds good howak you gonna add more light?


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2009)

Lovely Sour Kush plants Howak!


----------



## poplars (Dec 8, 2009)

howak47 said:


> thanks poplars!yea post sum pics iam ready to see t em


it's pretty awesome when all of them look EXACTLY like the sour kushes you grew in veg.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 8, 2009)

poplars said:


> it's pretty awesome when all of them look EXACTLY like the sour kushes you grew in veg.


 
yeah i have inbred them soo m any times lol there all pretty much grow in uniform kinda like clones except for males


----------



## poplars (Dec 8, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> yeah i have inbred them soo m any times lol there all pretty much grow in uniform kinda like clones except for males


good I was hoping you bred them more than a few times  I'm certain I'll hit the golden phenotype.

also one of the seedlings died for whatever reason. seems to be a cost of the game.

regardless I have 7 great seedlings, and one of them has that mutant thing going on where the leaf is bent in 3/4s the way down. haha


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 8, 2009)

Cant wait to start my SK, maybe she will looks something like this after im done


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 8, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3498510]Cant wait to start my SK, maybe she will looks something like this after im done











[/QUOTE]

nice pics sicc


----------



## howak47 (Dec 8, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> sounds good howak you gonna add more light?


YEA I WILL PROBLY ADD A COUPLE MORE !!!!


----------



## howak47 (Dec 8, 2009)

Damn sicc that looks dank good pics


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 8, 2009)

howak47 said:


> YEA I WILL PROBLY ADD A COUPLE MORE !!!!


 
yeah i would add a few to bro. just grab a few more 42's. your gonna be amazed at the density on the bigbud crosses


----------



## howak47 (Dec 8, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> yeah i would add a few to bro. just grab a few more 42's. your gonna be amazed at the density on the bigbud crosses


yea thats what i will probly do but iam goin to have to wait a week or so before i can get any more lights !!! cant wait to see the new strain bout to post sum new pics right now


----------



## howak47 (Dec 8, 2009)

well i went ahead and switched the lights to 12/12!!!!!(12/8/09)lets hope they are all female!!!! allready know the gws is female

got new beans in box germanating chitowns big bud crosses ,female cheese,female lemon skunk and female power kush goin to do them on 12/12 from seed(back to my old way hahahah)heres sum pics let me know what u all think!!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 8, 2009)

lol chitown hooks you up huh?


----------



## howak47 (Dec 8, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> lol chitown hooks you up huh?


ooooo HELL YEA THANKS MY FRIEND!!!!!~


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 8, 2009)

LOL


gonna have alot of bud and your hands


----------



## howak47 (Dec 8, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3499203]LOL


gonna have alot of bud and your hands [/QUOTE]
thats what iam hopein for lololo


----------



## poplars (Dec 8, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> lol chitown hooks you up huh?


so you said your SK is pretty sensitive to harsh chemical nutes, I was thinking about using fox farm organic nutes, what do you think?


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 8, 2009)

I have never heard of a strain being sensitive to chemical nutes...
I wish that sk was a strain that I could buy so I could try some chemical nutes on it
A plant does not have a preference of chemical or organic nutes I am sorry


----------



## poplars (Dec 8, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I have never heard of a strain being sensitive to chemical nutes...
> I wish that sk was a strain that I could buy so I could try some chemical nutes on it
> A plant does not have a preference of chemical or organic nutes I am sorry


I didn't mean it like that. I meant it like this strain was more sensitive to the harsher chemical nutes . . . not all chemical nutes.

though I honestly think schultz bloom food isn't that bad as long as you have decent flushing. and don't overdo it.


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 8, 2009)

Yup I have never heard of that in all the years I have been growing


----------



## howak47 (Dec 8, 2009)

i use GH 3 part line and koolbloom and it works great !!!


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hmm those are chemical nutes.....
yeah plants don't care if they are being fed chemical or organic nutes as long as they are being properly fed
They aren't picky eaters


----------



## howak47 (Dec 8, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Hmm those are chemical nutes.....
> yeah plants don't care if they are being fed chemical or organic nutes as long as they are being properly fed
> They aren't picky eaters


yea i know they are chemicals i just use it in little amounts and they love it !!!!


----------



## howak47 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## Spoon420 (Dec 8, 2009)

very nice howak.. may i suggest one of these if u didnt get one with the grinder. it helps ALOT!! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sharpstone-Herb-Pollen-GRINDER-POLLEN-BOX-Kif-Scraper_W0QQitemZ270496685614QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3efadbde2e


----------



## poplars (Dec 9, 2009)

nice pipe and it looks like an OK grinder but the black paint seems to be chipping off one side, I aint smokin that!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 9, 2009)

plants are lookin good bro i got my new thread goin its in my sig drop in its perpetual already got clones of the blue mystic check it out cool pipe man and i love my grinder with keif catcher its badass


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 9, 2009)

I never use grinders, that what i got fingers for


----------



## poplars (Dec 9, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3502355]I never use grinders, that what i got fingers for [/QUOTE]

bah but then the thc gets stuck to your fingers! 

I'm pretty anal about losing ANYTHING from my bud haha.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 9, 2009)

yea thats true haha, im the same way, maybe i should lookin into one 

I had one a while ago, but i just never used it, ended up giving it away to a friend


----------



## poplars (Dec 9, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3502462]yea thats true haha, im the same way, maybe i should lookin into one 

I had one a while ago, but i just never used it, ended up giving it away to a friend[/QUOTE]

if you get one make sure it has diamond shaped heads.

any other ones are garbage.

spacecase grinders are especially good, or look-alikes haha.


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have heard good things about sharpstone grinders also
Maybe look into those as well


----------



## Spoon420 (Dec 9, 2009)

yea i have both a space crusher and a sharpstone and they both work wonders, but the sharpstone is like 10 times lighter. and it also comes with that keif rake i showed u.


----------



## howak47 (Dec 9, 2009)

poplars said:


> nice pipe and it looks like an OK grinder but the black paint seems to be chipping off one side, I aint smokin that!


thanks man!!! that part that is chiped off goes over edge of grinder none of it gets into the weed!! works better than the wooden one i have had forever


----------



## howak47 (Dec 9, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> plants are lookin good bro i got my new thread goin its in my sig drop in its perpetual already got clones of the blue mystic check it out cool pipe man and i love my grinder with keif catcher its badass


thanks for the comment pit !!! i just checked out your new thread everything looks great


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 9, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I have never heard of a strain being sensitive to chemical nutes...
> I wish that sk was a strain that I could buy so I could try some chemical nutes on it
> A plant does not have a preference of chemical or organic nutes I am sorry


if you didnt know that diffrent strains have diffrent tolerences to nutes then i dont know what more to say to you. just keep growing.


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 9, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> if you didnt know that diffrent strains have diffrent tolerences to nutes then i dont know what more to say to you. just keep growing.


So your strain would grow better if grown with organic nutes? Have you done a side by side grow? Can you find another strain that is like this? I have never heard of this ever and to be honest it sounds a little fishy
You think the plant chooses to like organically derived n-p-k nutes over chemically derived nutes? Care to explain the reasoning behind this? I am here to learn, so please explain dude. Don't get all defensive just explain yourself.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 9, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> So your strain would grow better if grown with organic nutes? Have you done a side by side grow? Can you find another strain that is like this? I have never heard of this ever and to be honest it sounds a little fishy
> You think the plant chooses to like organically derived n-p-k nutes over chemically derived nutes? Care to explain the reasoning behind this? I am here to learn, so please explain dude. Don't get all defensive just explain yourself.


take it has what your gonna take it has but all i was saying is that the sour kush i bred likes lower p.p.m. of nutes. and i usually use dutch masters advanced for my indoor


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 9, 2009)

Lol very scientific answer I understand now 
And you were questioning me for saying something??
If you are going to make a claim like that at least have a reason behind it besides the fact that you bred it
This was about organic vs. chemical nutes not the strength of the nutrients...
Why does your SK favor organic nutes over chemical nutes? How does it favor organic? Once again don't get mad or anything just please give an answer with some info behind it. I would believe you if you gave me the slightest reason to... So how and why does your sour kush prefer organic nutes over chemical?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 10, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Lol very scientific answer I understand now
> And you were questioning me for saying something??
> If you are going to make a claim like that at least have a reason behind it besides the fact that you bred it
> This was about organic vs. chemical nutes not the strength of the nutrients...
> Why does your SK favor organic nutes over chemical nutes? How does it favor organic? Once again don't get mad or anything just please give an answer with some info behind it. I would believe you if you gave me the slightest reason to... So how and why does your sour kush prefer organic nutes over chemical?


 
ok let me try it this way..... SHE BURNS EASY!!!! lol can you not understand that. AND STRONG ASS MOSTLY CHEMICAL BASED NUTES BURN HER EASY. EVEN THOUGH MOST ORGANIC FERTS HAVE CHEMICAL NUTES IN THEM TO THERE EASIER ON MOST ALL PLANTS NOT JUST WEED AND NOT JUST MY STRAIN OF WEED.

while some strains love the nutes like a junkie to dope, some strains are nute sensitive. thats all im saying. NOT ALL PLANTS ARE ALIKE. same for people to


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 10, 2009)

You are saying something a lot different than what you originally said...
I have heard of strains being more sensitive to high nute feedings...
But liking organic over chemical? That is not the case bro
It started as you agreeing with someone saying that the SK doesn't like harsh chemical nutes and now you are saying she doesn't like too much nutes
Big difference, how can you not understand that?

i'm not jacking this thread anymore, especially over something so ridiculous


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 10, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> You are saying something a lot different than what you originally said...
> I have heard of strains being more sensitive to high nute feedings...
> But liking organic over chemical? That is not the case bro
> It started as you agreeing with someone saying that the SK doesn't like harsh chemical nutes and now you are saying she doesn't like too much nutes
> ...


 
lol listen..... when i said the sk {the strain i have bred and grown out alot and you have never grown out and wont get the chance to} anyway when i said she dont like harsh chem nutes. i was talking about most commercial garbadge ultra concentrated shit like miracle grow ect. ok???? 

if you do not know that diffrent strains grow diffrently, have diffrent flowering times, yields, sensitivity to nutes, ect. then you need to do alot more reading and or growing.


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 10, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> lol listen..... when i said the sk {the strain i have bred and grown out alot and you have never grown out and wont get the chance to} anyway when i said she dont like harsh chem nutes. i was talking about most commercial garbadge ultra concentrated shit like miracle grow ect. ok????
> 
> if you do not know that diffrent strains grow diffrently, have diffrent flowering times, yields, sensitivity to nutes, ect. then you need to do alot more reading and or growing.


Lol I wouldn't grow that SK crap if you payed me
I buy seeds from seed banks, not hood thugs from chicago. In my post I clearly stated "I have heard of strains being more sensitive to high nute feedings..."
If you are going to suggest me to read up some I would make sure that you are the best reader you can be. 
When did I even mention flowering times, yields, and difficulty of strains to grow?
Just saying things to see yourself type?
It seems you are so wrapped up in your SK that you have not grown anything else. I am unsubscribing to this thread. 

And btw, you have a lot of learning to do if you think it is natural for plants to yellow from the bottom. That is not natural, no matter how many of your plants have the yellowing. When you find an article or thread stating that it is normal for plants to yellow from the bottom up during veg please pm me with the article


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 10, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Lol I wouldn't grow that SK crap if you payed me
> I buy seeds from seed banks, not hood thugs from chicago. In my post I clearly stated "I have heard of strains being more sensitive to high nute feedings..."
> If you are going to suggest me to read up some I would make sure that you are the best reader you can be.
> When did I even mention flowering times, yields, and difficulty of strains to grow?
> ...


 
lol your a lame bro. glad to see you leaving. [email protected] the sour kush is crap. lolololol i have grown plenty of other strains. bagseeds elites all kinds of shit in the past 10 years!!! i like to argue to but i pick my battles more wisely. like trying to tell a grower that he is wrong about a certain strain he not only has experiance with but bred out is not only wrong but a dumb ass thing to say anyway. be easy man.

THAT CRAP SOUR KUSH STRAIN BRED OUT BY THAT CHICAGO HOOD IS BETTER THEN ANYTHING YOU WILL EVER GROW OR TASTE!!!! LOL


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 10, 2009)

Howak I am just going to say before I go to UP THE NUTES!!!!
Yellowing leaves from the bottom up during veg is absolutely a deficiency and there is nothing natural about it
Look it up bro, you will be kicking yourself for listening to less experienced growers. Your plants should be much bigger but due to you under feeding them they are sucking the nitrogen from the leaves to make up for what you are not feeding it. Up the feeding of Nitrogen on one of the plants and watch the yellowing stop, you will get much better growth as well.
Keep telling yourself your plants prefer organic over chemical and that yellowing during veg is natural, chitown
No wonder you don't post pics of any of your stuff
Unsubscribed.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 10, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Howak I am just going to say before I go to UP THE NUTES!!!!
> Yellowing leaves from the bottom up during veg is absolutely a deficiency and there is nothing natural about it
> Look it up bro, you will be kicking yourself for listening to less experienced growers. Your plants should be much bigger but due to you under feeding them they are sucking the nitrogen from the leaves to make up for what you are not feeding it. Up the feeding of Nitrogen on one of the plants and watch the yellowing stop, you will get much better growth as well.
> Keep telling yourself your plants prefer organic over chemical and that yellowing during veg is natural, chitown
> ...


 
lololololol he needs more light. cfls dont penatrate to well. i bet your the kinda guy that crys when the first set of rounded leaves die........ now your really salty because the first natural node is yellowing??? lolololol the shit is fine. when lowwer nodes dont get proper light thats what happends. its not an issue of nutes.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 10, 2009)

howak47 said:


> well i went ahead and switched the lights to 12/12!!!!!(12/8/09)lets hope they are all female!!!! allready know the gws is female
> 
> got new beans in box germanating chitowns big bud crosses ,female cheese,female lemon skunk and female power kush goin to do them on 12/12 from seed(back to my old way hahahah)heres sum pics let me know what u all think!!!!


 
look at the pic of the 3 sour kush. only one nide is slightly yellowing and its the bottom one. can you see that? see how the rest of the leaves are nice and green? those same healthy leaves will burn and look like shit if you feed to much.

all thats happening there is tthat there fat indica plants that are shading the first node from an already low penatrating source of light.


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 10, 2009)

Are you sure it isn't nitrogen deficiency buddy? Read the words too not just look at the pics
And no I don't cry when they die because they don't. They are called cotyledons by the way, you learn something new everyday
What those "first set of rounded leaves" are called and what a nitrogen deficiency is. You're welcome
I can post pics of my cotyledons still attached to the plant and green as ever if you would like.
That happens when a plant is properly fed, or is it natural know it all chitown?

Edit: that is the beginning of a nitrogen deficiency. The leaves will turn yellow from lack of food just like they might get burned from too much


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 10, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Are you sure it isn't nitrogen deficiency buddy? Read the words too not just look at the pics
> And no I don't cry when they die because they don't. They are called cotyledons by the way, you learn something new everyday
> What those "first set of rounded leaves" are called and what a nitrogen deficiency is. You're welcome
> I can post pics of my cotyledons still attached to the plant and green as ever if you would like.
> ...


lol i knew you were the kinda guy that cried when the coty's die lolololol. dude i dont care what you say your words dont move me. if it was a serious ass lack of n. dont you think it would show more??? lol ima just point and laff at you from now on watch...


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah man I am crying alright 






Do you ever read what I say? You say "if this was a serious lack of N blah blah blah"

I clearly stated in my last post that it was THE BEGINNING of a nitrogen deficiency
Hooked on phonics works great I hear
They have one coming out for properly identifying marijuana nutrient deficiencies, you should pick it up
Do you see those healthy leaves? Cotyledons still on and green? That is a sign of a healthy plant. Yellowing from the bottom up IS NOT the sign of a healthy plant

You seem like you might not know what cotelydons are so I circled them for you


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 10, 2009)

ya see the thing is though is that its not spreading fool. its only on the first node so i dont see it being the start of anything but a good grow


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah let's see the next updated pics, I can guarantee you the yellowing will have spread to the next node if howak hasn't upped the nutrients
I can see you are starting to realize that I am right, it's okay bro. Just because you bred the strain doesn't mean that you can't learn more
I have been posting pics to back up what I am saying and you are just like
"Nahhh yo my boy howak got this is be down sonnnnnn"
Howak up the nutes and stop the yellowing
I can absolutely 100% guarantee that if he ups the N there will be no more yellowing
I would bet all the money in the world, and all the ganja.
I am sure without a doubt in my mind that he has a nitrogen deficiency


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 10, 2009)

maaan i am never starting to see your right.


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 10, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> maaan i am never starting to see your right.


Lol do you have any info to add to this discussion or are you just saying things because you think they are right? Can you get some articles or links that support what you are saying like I asked for about 4 or 5 posts ago...?
I have offered pics and articles to back up what I am saying. You are saying things because you bred the plant thats it. Get something to support what you are saying man
You say so much dumb shit and never NEVER have anything to back it up. If you are embarrassed to admit you are wrong its okay. I won't hold it against you or anything

1. SK likes organic over chemical- no proof to back that up

2. It is natural for plants to yellow from the bottom up in veg- no proof to back that up

If you are going to say things and call me incorrect you better have some facts to back your shit up. You just look foolish calling me wrong when I am posting pics, articles and factual information


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 10, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Lol do you have any info to add to this discussion or are you just saying things because you think they are right? Can you get some articles or links that support what you are saying like I asked for about 4 or 5 posts ago...?
> I have offered pics and articles to back up what I am saying. You are saying things because you bred the plant thats it. Get something to support what you are saying man
> You say so much dumb shit and never NEVER have anything to back it up. If you are embarrassed to admit you are wrong its okay. I won't hold it against you or anything
> 
> ...


 aww does your va jay jay hurt??? lol. what are you gonna say or how you gonna feel if howak takes your advice and burns his last 3 dank ass sk plants??? what your gonna say then??? i know you know what im gonna say dont ya??? lol yes you do. if anything howak should feed a lil more frequently THAT IS IF ANYTHING I THINK HE IS DECENT. I WOULD NOT UP THAT NUTE LEVEL SOO MUCH, just instead of feeding once every other week feed once every 9-10 days with same nute level... CUZZ YOU WILL SEE CHITOWN WAS RIGHT......

i would never feed this strain past 50% reccomended dose and lower with shit like m.g.


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 10, 2009)

When did I ever say to the up the nute level sooo much?
Please quote me


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 10, 2009)

this is disgusting


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 10, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Howak I am just going to say before I go to UP THE NUTES!!!!
> Yellowing leaves from the bottom up during veg is absolutely a deficiency and there is nothing natural about it
> Look it up bro, you will be kicking yourself for listening to less experienced growers. Your plants should be much bigger but due to you under feeding them they are sucking the nitrogen from the leaves to make up for what you are not feeding it. Up the feeding of Nitrogen on one of the plants and watch the yellowing stop, you will get much better growth as well.
> Keep telling yourself your plants prefer organic over chemical and that yellowing during veg is natural, chitown
> ...


 
lol man your something else

theres ya quote


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 10, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3507921]this is disgusting [/QUOTE]

You agree with chitown too?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 10, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> You agree with chitown too?


 
i think he ment the argueing......... this is unfair to howak. im not gonna feed into your bullshit anymore. this isnt your or my thread so you should give it up to. just know your wrong. im done


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 10, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> i think he ment the argueing......... this is unfair to howak


What he said right there, dont try and bring me into it


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 10, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3507990]What he said right there, dont try and bring me into it [/QUOTE]


what up sicc you start germing them sourkush beans yet? be sure to let tom know how shitty they turn out!!! lol


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah he don't want to disagree with the dude who gave him seeds haha
Sicc has all green leaves on his plant in flower, how is that if it is natural for leaves to yellow during veg?
Lol chitown you are a joke dude, you have nothing to back up your statement and you know it
Just keep talking and I will keep posting facts
I know I am right and you are wrong, but we can watch the slow demise of howak's plants be the judge if it is not corrected
Now when he ups the nutes and the yellowing stops what are you going to do?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 10, 2009)

After i harvest my girl, ima do one SK with Bubba Kush and Orange OG, 3 plants with my same set up, gonna get bigger CFL's tho, you seen my results tho, so my next round is gon be good, , maybe do 2 SK's and the OOG


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 10, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Yeah he don't want to disagree with the dude who gave him seeds haha
> Sicc has all green leaves on his plant in flower, how is that if it is natural for leaves to yellow during veg?
> Lol chitown you are a joke dude, you have nothing to back up your statement and you know it
> Just keep talking and I will keep posting facts
> ...


 
lol demise of howaks plants huh??? just like his last grow??? were he got over an oz of danker weed you have tasted??? yeah lol DEMISE!!!

not bad for cfls huh? over an oz a plant with some cfls 12/12 from seed.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 10, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> When did I ever say to the up the nute level sooo much?
> Please quote me


 
2ce you have said this lolololol. your the joke bro.


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 10, 2009)

I never said to up the nutes SOOOOOO much like you seem to think I have said
Are you going to post anything to back up your claims or not?
If not than you are just talking out your ass
Quit laughing and back your dumbass statements up

1- Sour Kush prefers organic nutes over chemical- please find a link that says this for that strain or any other strains

2- and most important of all, yellowing from the bottom up is normal in veg- please find a link that says that it is normal for a properly fed plant to yellow from the bottom up in veg

Get some facts to back up what you said bro, you have none. Don't say anything in response to me unless it is you posting links, facts, or pictures to back up your claims. Anything else and you are trying to change the subject away from you talking out your ass


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 10, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I never said to up the nutes SOOOOOO much like you seem to think I have said
> Are you going to post anything to back up your claims or not?
> If not than you are just talking out your ass
> Quit laughing and back your dumbass statements up
> ...


 
lol ok can we agree on that most organic nutes esp the all organic shit like lets say compost tea ect is less likely to burn you plants less then lets say like a really harsh chemical nute thats really hated but widely used and available like miracle grow? that sounds wrong to you????? 

if you wanna see proof then if howak ups his nute level like how you want him to you will.

anyway man i dont wanna argue with you anymore. cuzz ur lame. so ima try to leave it at that.


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 10, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> lol ok can we agree on that most organic nutes esp the all organic shit like lets say compost tea ect is less likely to burn you plants less then lets say like a really harsh chemical nute thats really hated but widely used and available like miracle grow? that sounds wrong to you?????
> 
> if you wanna see proof then if howak ups his nute level like how you want him to you will.
> 
> anyway man i dont wanna argue with you anymore. cuzz ur lame. so ima try to leave it at that.


yeah I'm lame for trying to get your boy to grow your strain better? Why would I lie? No one uses miracle gro nutes man stop using them as a comparison. Chemical nutes that us marijuana growers use are the GH flora series for example. If I thought that it would burn his plants why would I tell him to up the nutes? I don't know where he is at so if he tells me I will help him to get a new mix that will better suit his plants. You just don't want me to be right even though if I am it would benefit your friend and your strain. Ego a little too big? If I was wrong I would say that I am wrong but I know that it is a nitrogen deficiency. This isn't an argument this is schooling, you should be writing down notes bro. Once again you cannot post links to back up your statements aka you are talking out of your ass.

Here is a few links for you to read:
http://www.onlinepot.org/grow/nutrients2.htm
"*NITROGEN (N)* Pale plants, red stems, smaller growth. *Rapid yellowing of lower leaves progressing up the plant. Add any chemical fertilizer containing N. *Treated plants recover in about a week."

http://www.quicktrading.com/tips18.html

"*Nitrogen.* N is the most common deficiency of cannabis indoors or out. *The first sign is a gradual, uniform yellowing of the large, lower leaves. Once the leaf yellows, necrotic tips and areas form as the leaves dry to a gold or rust color. Symptoms that accompany N deficiency include red stems and petioles, smaller leaves, slow growth, and a smaller, sparse profile.*
*Remedy by fertilizing with any soluble N fertilizer or with a complete fertilizer that is high in N.* If your diagnosis is correct, some recovery should be visible in three or four days. New growth will be much more vigorous and new stems and petioles will have normal green color. Indoors, you should expect plants to need N fertilization a few times during growth. Once a plant shows a N deficiency, you should fertilize regularly to maintain healthy and vigorous growth.
"
That last one was written by ed rosenthal, you calling him lame too? Saying he doesn't know his shit?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 10, 2009)

Threads starting to get interesting


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 10, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> yeah I'm lame for trying to get your boy to grow your strain better? Why would I lie? No one uses miracle gro nutes man stop using them as a comparison. Chemical nutes that us marijuana growers use are the GH flora series for example. If I thought that it would burn his plants why would I tell him to up the nutes? I don't know where he is at so if he tells me I will help him to get a new mix that will better suit his plants. You just don't want me to be right even though if I am it would benefit your friend and your strain. Ego a little too big? If I was wrong I would say that I am wrong but I know that it is a nitrogen deficiency. This isn't an argument this is schooling, you should be writing down notes bro. Once again you cannot post links to back up your statements aka you are talking out of your ass.
> 
> Here is a few links for you to read:
> http://www.onlinepot.org/grow/nutrients2.htm
> ...





Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Threads starting to get interesting


It sure is haha I wonder why that guy isn't calling me lame anymore? Maybe he realized I was dead on the money correct. Who knows


----------



## howak47 (Dec 10, 2009)

WELL ALL 3 FEMALE BEANS CRACKED OPEN AND 2 OF CHITOWN BIG BUD CRACKEDTHEY HAVE ONLY BEEN IN BOX 1 1/2 DAYS GOIN TO LEAVE THEM IN THERE ANOTHER DAY OR SO THEN IN THE SOIL THEY GO !ALSO I PUT THE ZONAX SOURKUSH THAT WAS IN AEROGARDEN IN SOIL WE WILL SEE WHAT IT DOES !!!HERES THE PICS LET ME KNOW WHAT U ALL THINK AND IF U NOTICE THE ARE NOT LOOKIN YELLOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poplars (Dec 10, 2009)

howak47 said:


> WELL ALL 3 FEMALE BEANS CRACKED OPEN AND 2 OF CHITOWN BIG BUD CRACKEDTHEY HAVE ONLY BEEN IN BOX 1 1/2 DAYS GOIN TO LEAVE THEM IN THERE ANOTHER DAY OR SO THEN IN THE SOIL THEY GO !ALSO I PUT THE ZONAX SOURKUSH THAT WAS IN AEROGARDEN IN SOIL WE WILL SEE WHAT IT DOES !!!HERES THE PICS LET ME KNOW WHAT U ALL THINK AND IF U NOTICE THE ARE NOT LOOKIN YELLOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



tom's totally right. look at all the red stems in that last picture.

you have N deficiency progressing for sure. I can even see another one of your fanleaves are turning yellow.

definitely follow tom's advice on this one.


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 10, 2009)

poplars said:


> tom's totally right. look at all the red stems in that last picture.
> 
> you have N deficiency progressing for sure. I can even see another one of your fanleaves are turning yellow.
> 
> definitely follow tom's advice on this one.


Thanks poplars, finally someone with some experience and knowledge comes in to join the discussion. Where ya at chitownsmoking?????????


----------



## howak47 (Dec 10, 2009)

the one with red stems is the OB x sk none of the leafs are yellow on it and i thought the stems were turning coler b/c i have low temps when lights are off!i mixed up sum more nutrients iam using the GH feeding chart so i used what it said for transition from veg to flower so i should be good


----------



## greenlanter (Dec 10, 2009)

howak47 said:


> the one with red stems is the OB x sk none of the leafs are yellow on it and i thought the stems were turning coler b/c i have low temps when lights are off!i mixed up sum more nutrients iam using the GH feeding chart so i used what it said for transition from veg to flower so i should be good


I have seen many xp plus grower agree on the fat that N is very imp before and after entering flowering stages, when any of my plants start to look like this before bloom they dont get any better ... if the plant shows a deff it has to be fix .


notice the period . like the one chito has shown on this tread ... dude toms is just trying to help , why are you guys dont agree on logistics . sick plant needs meds,,, a.k.a N give it small increase weekly and between flushes . the first 3 weeks of 12/12 take plenty of N ,,, and if not supply by roots the plant would feed from leafs... 

take it outside boys... i have read this and previus tread with out posting but damn ... stop or it could end up getting borring , like an old porn...


----------



## greenlanter (Dec 10, 2009)

like king Salomon i would solv the dilema , but only with the right full help from the owner of the tread ... my advice is to run an exp and increse the N feeding on one plant and not on the others , lets give chito and tom achance to educate us... the one who loves hes girls would knw whats rigth...

i like my girls how i like my rum , 12years old and full of coke...


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 10, 2009)

No offense to chitown but I don't know how much educating he can really provide with some of the things he said earlier....
I haven't seen many people who claim to have grown for 10+ years misdiagnose a nitrogen deficiency...
Hell I haven't seen many people who have been growing over a year make that misdiagnosis


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 10, 2009)

poplars said:


> tom's totally right. look at all the red stems in that last picture.
> 
> you have N deficiency progressing for sure. I can even see another one of your fanleaves are turning yellow.
> 
> definitely follow tom's advice on this one.


 
lol is tom right because the sour kush cross has a red stem??? lmao!!!!! man peep game all my sour kush seedlings start off with red stems its genetic. i have 100 more pure sk and i know if i pop them all i will have 100 seedlings with red stems. the stem color dont mean shit in this case. all the sk start with red stems.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 10, 2009)

poplars i now see that you were talking about the sk cross...... that doesnt look like it has any n. def. in it. i think its safe to say that stem color is genetic.

b.t.w..... those sk broke dirt yet???? what color are the stems the first few days of life?????


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 10, 2009)

Lol another claim made by chitown with no evidence to back it up....
tisk tisk tisk
You look silly calling out me and poplars when you have nothing to back it up with


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 10, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Lol another claim made by chitown with no evidence to back it up....
> tisk tisk tisk
> You look silly calling out me and poplars when you have nothing to back it up with


 

lmaoooooooooooo man you really got no life huh???? even after i logged off and went to go make my moves your ass still on here talking shit.... bro i know the sour kush inside out howak is growing the f4s of it. i bred them to be what they are!!!! i know all the pros and cons. 

like for instance... pros.... ungodly potent, fast flowering indica, smells threw fucking jars, tight ass buds..........very little tolernce built up over time.......


and cons......SUPER SENSITIVE TO NUTES!!!! low yield!!! and a hermie pheno im tryna breed out next run indoors....


how are you gonna tell me about my own plant, that you cant buy from anywere..... that noone will let you enjoy the pleasure of smoking unless you blow sicc or poplars. cuzz you know howak aint giving you shit. you better hope sicc does some breeding, wich im sure he will..... you cant even recreat this strain...... sure you can get some legit sour d, but good luck tryna find this specific pheno i got from b.o.g.s. bubba kush from b.o.g. himself from og.com. shit good luck tryna find anything from bog theese days. lol. i can trace back the generations of this strain, and you think your the shit cuzz you grow beans from online from shady seedbanks that are all about making money and not your best interestes, that most of the time arent even the true breeder of the shit they peddlin, and lots of time i see people not only unhappy, but get the wrong seeds and shit order a pure indica and end up with a pure sativa. 


LOL YEAH BRO YOUR DOING IT LIVE IT UP


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 10, 2009)

chitown it doesn't matter if you bred the damn strain or not
A nitrogen deficiency is a nitrogen deficiency whether it is on your strain or mine
You can twist it all you want bro, i don't care what strain it is I know a nitrogen deficiency and so does poplars
And howak thanked me via pm so if you think he has something against you better think again
Notice he upped the nutes instead of listening to you? Hmmmmmm wonder why..... Maybe he chose the more knowledgeable grower's advice
Think whatever you want, howak knows whats up
Do your own thing howak, feed the plant according to its leaves, let her tell you. Not some chump who can't back up his own words.
If the plant is hungry she needs food, whether chitown wants to admit it or not

I just find it hilarious that the plant is yellowing from the bottom up, a clear indication of a nitrogen deficiency, and chitown is just saying that isn't the case.
Yeah chitown you bred the strain so you know when the plant is hungry or not...?
Just because your parents bred you doesn't mean that they know whether you are hungry or not better than you would.


----------



## Spoon420 (Dec 11, 2009)

man we all need to stop fighting and smoke some weed  

i mean isnt that what were all here for anyway?


----------



## howak47 (Dec 11, 2009)

Spoon420 said:


> man we all need to stop fighting and smoke some weed
> 
> i mean isnt that what were all here for anyway?


true dat shit yall just watch goin to have more dank in 8 weeks hahhahahah


----------



## poplars (Dec 11, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> lmaoooooooooooo man you really got no life huh???? even after i logged off and went to go make my moves your ass still on here talking shit.... bro i know the sour kush inside out howak is growing the f4s of it. i bred them to be what they are!!!! i know all the pros and cons.
> 
> like for instance... pros.... ungodly potent, fast flowering indica, smells threw fucking jars, tight ass buds..........very little tolernce built up over time.......
> 
> ...


hah it's a bogs bubba kush?

fuck yes.

honestly though I don't think red stems are normal, I've seen them come and go so it makes me think it's an N deficiency.

I'm going to try giving mine fish-water (which has perfect N levels to not burn but really show if it's an N def. or not.)

so I'll let you know how it goes for me.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 11, 2009)

all i gotta say is howk knows what the fuc hes doing, hes not following any ones advice but his own, so yall are fighting over nothing, just let him grow HIS damn plants


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Dec 11, 2009)

lookin good howak keep doin YOUR thing! lol it has worked thus far!


----------



## fried at 420 (Dec 11, 2009)

howak47 said:


> WELL ALL 3 FEMALE BEANS CRACKED OPEN AND 2 OF CHITOWN BIG BUD CRACKEDTHEY HAVE ONLY BEEN IN BOX 1 1/2 DAYS GOIN TO LEAVE THEM IN THERE ANOTHER DAY OR SO THEN IN THE SOIL THEY GO !ALSO I PUT THE ZONAX SOURKUSH THAT WAS IN AEROGARDEN IN SOIL WE WILL SEE WHAT IT DOES !!!HERES THE PICS LET ME KNOW WHAT U ALL THINK AND IF U NOTICE THE ARE NOT LOOKIN YELLOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 they look so healthy i havent been on riu a while ive been locked up well for 2 weeks for distribution charges ive been a ghost lately but besides that im glad to see your doing great in growing the sour kush and wow chi gave u more seeds?big bud too?nice! wanna see how those ones turn out ill be around more now 2 check this out great job howak!


----------



## howak47 (Dec 11, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> lookin good howak keep doin YOUR thing! lol it has worked thus far!


thanks man and it sure has hahah



fried at 420 said:


> they look so healthy i havent been on riu a while ive been locked up well for 2 weeks for distribution charges ive been a ghost lately but besides that im glad to see your doing great in growing the sour kush and wow chi gave u more seeds?big bud too?nice! wanna see how those ones turn out ill be around more now 2 check this out great job howak!


thanks for the comment fried!!! damn man dat shit sucks u got poped glad u are out now keep watchin !!


----------



## howak47 (Dec 11, 2009)

well i made alot of changes today i transplanted the 3 sourkush into bigger pots (1gal)planted the 3 female sprouts and setup aerogarden light on other table!!!goin to plant the other 3 chitown sprouts tomorrow (1 has not sprouted)
heres sum pics tell me what u all think!!! 11th pic is of GWS trunk and last 3 are sourkush


----------



## User Name420 (Dec 11, 2009)

nice dude!

do you have any idea what those bulb like structures are at the base of some of the branches?

mine have some huge ones... lol


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 11, 2009)

first off welcome back fried!!!!! grab a good lawyer and handle your demo bro. glad to see you back.

howak man shit is looking good!!!!!!! you have bomb ass strains going now forreal. good call on transplanting the sour kush. they were in there former pots for what like a month??? they should have grown a complex and vast root system that will fucking love the new room for them to stretch out. everything is decent. JUST KEEP FEEDING ACCORDING TO THE GH CHART.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 11, 2009)

poplars said:


> hah it's a bogs bubba kush?
> 
> fuck yes.
> 
> ...


 
fuck yeah its from bog back in the day man were talking 2000 or 01 one of those years........ bog is a god amoung breeders. has soon has i tasted his bubba i know i wanted to keep it to work on. i have had a few versions of bubba but this one was the best. it kinda reminded me of his sour bubble in taste but with a longer lasting high. and i have always been a big fan of sour d or anything that came from the chemdog strain

i have grown all kinds of strains and most of them i dont care for. esp white widow or anything from that family. the rhino is ok the russian a lil better.

im more into kush's and hard hitting pungent smelling indica.


----------



## poplars (Dec 12, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> fuck yeah its from bog back in the day man were talking 2000 or 01 one of those years........ bog is a god amoung breeders. has soon has i tasted his bubba i know i wanted to keep it to work on. i have had a few versions of bubba but this one was the best. it kinda reminded me of his sour bubble in taste but with a longer lasting high. and i have always been a big fan of sour d or anything that came from the chemdog strain
> 
> i have grown all kinds of strains and most of them i dont care for. esp white widow or anything from that family. the rhino is ok the russian a lil better.
> 
> im more into kush's and hard hitting pungent smelling indica.


good deal man. shit if you had told me this is essentially a bogs strain crossed with a chem-dog strain I would have been entirely more stoked .

regardless, howak has shown everyone what this strain can do under CFLs! so I'm hopefully gonna get a HPS and show what this can do under hps!

either way man I'm stoked, I did grow like 90% sativa this year. and the other 10% was merely an indica hybrid. been scrounging around my area for kush haha. did manage to get some nugs of orange kush but it doesn't look nearly as dank as that SK .

but yeah this is the indica I have to live on for now . . . .


pounds and pounds of sativa, this will change after I get a good clone going of that SK. hopefully she does great outdoors too!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 12, 2009)

poplars yeah the sour d is related to chemdog same with og kush. im sure she will do just fine outdoors. good luck to you


----------



## poplars (Dec 12, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> poplars yeah the sour d is related to chemdog same with og kush. im sure she will do just fine outdoors. good luck to you


thanks man. as long as this strain likes photoperiod based flowering I wont have a problem.

I've found that some strains specifically wont crystal unless they have ideal 12/12 . . . . 

but somehow I have a good feeling that SK wont have this problem .

btw I don't plan on starting a thread on this until I've got them in flower. so until then I'll post a pic or two here and there in here.


----------



## howak47 (Dec 12, 2009)

well 3 out of the 4 BB sprouted so they went into soil today !!! 
ALSO ONE OF THE 3 SOURKUSH PLANTS SHOWED SEX TODAY(BIGGEST OUT OF THE 3  ) ITS TO SMALL TO TAKE PICTURE OF BUT I CAN SEE TINY WHITE HAIRS 
1ST 3 PICS ARE NEW BB SPROUTS
LAST 2 ARE OF FEMALE SOURKUSH


----------



## greenlanter (Dec 12, 2009)

68 watts at the depot .. $14 4200 lumes ... 18month warranty ... incase you are not geting a hid... just got two of them they are big tho..


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 12, 2009)

lookin beautiful man plus rep


----------



## howak47 (Dec 12, 2009)

greenlanter said:


> 68 watts at the depot .. $14 4200 lumes ... 18month warranty ... incase you are not geting a hid... just got two of them they are big tho..


yea i have 2 of those in room now iam probly goin to pick another up next week sometime



pitbudz87 said:


> lookin beautiful man plus rep


thanks for the comment and rep


----------



## howak47 (Dec 12, 2009)

The 3 female cheese,powerkush,and lemon skunk sprouts shed there seeds today!!!
heres a few pics of sprouts ... last pic is of the female Great White Shark!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 13, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> im more into kush's and hard hitting pungent smelling indica.


thats the damn truth homie! 

Lookin good Howak, gotta love that Hawaiian Punch


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 13, 2009)

Looking good howak, looks like the N deficiency is gone. Did you up the nitrogen in your mix?


----------



## howak47 (Dec 13, 2009)

SICC";3519653]thats the damn truth homie! :bigjoint:
Lookin good Howak said:


> Looking good howak, looks like the N deficiency is gone. Did you up the nitrogen in your mix?


i started adding a little koolbloom like the GH feed chart said still using the same amount of everything else !!! thanks for the comments!!!


----------



## howak47 (Dec 13, 2009)

got up this mourning and one of the 3 new sprouts had shed its seed !!! other 2 look like they are bout to loose theres as well


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 13, 2009)

howak47 said:


> got up this mourning and one of the 3 new sprouts had shed its seed !!! other 2 look like they are bout to loose theres as well


 
hell yeah man good shit. and your biggest sour kush is female to? that was fast huh? in 8 weeks you will have some daaaank. good call on adding more lights to bro.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 13, 2009)

howak47 said:


> thanks sicc !!!! yea that green hawaiian punch is the shit!!!
> 
> 
> i started adding a little koolbloom like the GH feed chart said still using the same amount of everything else !!! thanks for the comments!!!


yeah i knew that wasnt nothing to worry about man. im interested in the power kush to though. its supposed to be afghani crossed to skunk its gotta be some fire too


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 13, 2009)

Hell yea man that Kool bloom is LEGIT, i gotta get more pics of my cola, she is so chunky, forsty like a mother fucer, gonna prob cut her down in a week 

i wanna get my SK going already


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 13, 2009)

glad to hear that about the kool bloom i got the dry form and congrats on the seedlings man.


----------



## howak47 (Dec 13, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> hell yeah man good shit. and your biggest sour kush is female to? that was fast huh? in 8 weeks you will have some daaaank. good call on adding more lights to bro.


thanks for the comments and yea the biggest sourkush is femalegoin to post sum new pics in a little while 



chitownsmoking said:


> yeah i knew that wasnt nothing to worry about man. im interested in the power kush to though. its supposed to be afghani crossed to skunk its gotta be some fire too


yea its supposed to be sum dank and i have heard really good shit bout the cheese





pitbudz87 said:


> glad to hear that about the kool bloom i got the dry form and congrats on the seedlings man.


thanks pit!!!


----------



## howak47 (Dec 13, 2009)

other 2 chitown big bud crosse sprouts shed there seeds and i was able to get a pic of the white hairs on the female sourkush

1st 3 pics are of the new sprouts 

last 2 are of female sourkush


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 13, 2009)

hell yea man drop by my thread man got 4 clones of the afghan goin and 4 of the blue mystic waiting on roots to show then in to cups and 300 watts of hps. i need input tho bro from everyone on it


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 13, 2009)

the rest of the sk should show sex real soon now to. maybe you will get lucky and get all 3 females!


----------



## howak47 (Dec 13, 2009)

HERES SUM KIEF OUT OF MY GRINDER THAT I PUT UNDER MY MICROSCOPE LOOKS CRAZY


----------



## howak47 (Dec 13, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> the rest of the sk should show sex real soon now to. maybe you will get lucky and get all 3 females!


 IAM WATCHIN THEM REALLY CLOSE FOR THEM HAIRS!!!!
OOOO MAN THAT WOULD BE THE SHIT IF THEY ARE ALL FEMALE ...NEVER KNOW COULD BE


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 13, 2009)

yeah it could be males usually show first soooo


----------



## howak47 (Dec 13, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> yeah it could be males usually show first soooo


yea true that bout the males !!!! I just hope none of them are hermis this time ....what do u think of the pics of the kief under the microscope


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 13, 2009)

nice mix of kief bro. your gonna be capping off some bowls huh?


----------



## howak47 (Dec 14, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> nice mix of kief bro. your gonna be capping off some bowls huh?


thanks yea this shit taste so good !just smoked my last bowl of sourkush with sum kief on it got so high!wish i had sum more ...well i will in 8 weeks


----------



## fried at 420 (Dec 14, 2009)

they lookin nice man 
nice strains too


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 14, 2009)

i just love me some fat indica leaves booooy. i know they smellin to howak. maybe take some clones before it gets too deep into 12/12, unless you plan on growing something diffrent every grow.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 14, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> i just love me some fat indica leaves booooy. i know they smellin to howak. maybe take some clones before it gets too deep into 12/12, unless you plan on growing something diffrent every grow.


 definatly take clones man and it has to be stinkin shit my room stinks and i dont even have nything in flower but everytime someone comes in my room they r like damn man smells like dank in here


----------



## howak47 (Dec 14, 2009)

well i spotted 2 tiny white hairs on the other sourkush that i topped now the only one out of the 3 sk that has not showed yet is the one i did not topp!!!
HERES THE PIC OF THE NEW FEMALE I TIED DOWN 2 OF THE TOPPS PROBLY WILL TIE OTHER 2 DOWN LATER


----------



## howak47 (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## howak47 (Dec 14, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> they lookin nice man
> nice strains too


THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS



chitownsmoking said:


> i just love me some fat indica leaves booooy. i know they smellin to howak. maybe take some clones before it gets too deep into 12/12, unless you plan on growing something diffrent every grow.


Hell yea i love them fat leaves to not sure what iam goin to do yet cause i really dont have anywhere to put clones


----------



## Spoon420 (Dec 14, 2009)

damn howak ur gonna have alot of different good weed in a couple of months, ur doing great man keep it up


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 14, 2009)

yo im thinking all female on the sour kush forreal this time man!!!! never happend for me though i always get better then half sometimes even like 75% females with this strain


----------



## howak47 (Dec 14, 2009)

Spoon420 said:


> damn howak ur gonna have alot of different good weed in a couple of months, ur doing great man keep it up


yea i cant wait !!!! thanks for the comment



chitownsmoking said:


> yo im thinking all female on the sour kush forreal this time man!!!! never happend for me though i always get better then half sometimes even like 75% females with this strain


that would be the shit ...but i think that the other one might turn hermi cause last grow the one that i did not topp turned hermi but i hope iam wrong ...this strain does have a good rati of being female


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 14, 2009)

ay those big bud crosses aint no hoe man they yield forreal rockhard ass buds!!!!!! not has potent has the sk but not much really is. the big bud crosses ive mostly done up hydroponicly with an ebb and flow system and in my experiance love to be fed unlike the sk who is more nute sensitive.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 14, 2009)

howak47 said:


> yea i cant wait !!!! thanks for the comment
> 
> 
> that would be the shit ...but i think that the other one might turn hermi cause last grow the one that i did not topp turned hermi but i hope iam wrong ...this strain does have a good rati of being female


 
shhh dont say such things. that last plant is gonna be female. will that shit to happen!!!!!!!!!!!!! WILL it!!!!! 100% females on the sk come on now!!


----------



## howak47 (Dec 14, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> ay those big bud crosses aint no hoe man they yield forreal rockhard ass buds!!!!!! not has potent has the sk but not much really is. the big bud crosses ive mostly done up hydroponicly with an ebb and flow system and in my experiance love to be fed unlike the sk who is more nute sensitive.


cant wait for dim rockhard buds hopefully they will be females!!!! yea and your right nothin really is as potent as the SK


----------



## howak47 (Dec 14, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> shhh dont say such things. that last plant is gonna be female. will that shit to happen!!!!!!!!!!!!! WILL it!!!!! 100% females on the sk come on now!!


OK I WILLLLLLLL IT TO HAPPEN 100% DAT WOULD BE SO SWEETTTTT


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 14, 2009)

howak47 said:


> cant wait for dim rockhard buds hopefully they will be females!!!! yea and your right nothin really is as potent as the SK


 
you will get one female from those 3 plants forsure. this ones more like a 50/50 ratio strain, but im telling you puts out some dense ass weed and yields huge if vegged a lil. yields much better then the sk


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 14, 2009)

Use your AG for the clones, then transplant into soil


----------



## Spoon420 (Dec 14, 2009)

whats in ur big bud crosses chi?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 14, 2009)

its a dutch bigbud, crossed to an unkown canadian indica dom hybrid we kept cuzz it was potent. anyway yields huge ass dense buds coverd in orange hairs with a good amount of thc. this actually a buddies of mine strain.


----------



## Spoon420 (Dec 14, 2009)

mm sounds pretty tasty... 

hey have u heard of blue cheese x sour d? it was floating around the southside and it was bomb as hell


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 14, 2009)

nope havent had it, but alot of fire floats this way


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 14, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> its a dutch bigbud, crossed to an unkown canadian indica dom hybrid we kept cuzz it was potent. anyway yields huge ass dense buds coverd in orange hairs with a good amount of thc. this actually a buddies of mine strain.


 who's we? Lol , you got some kinda underground lab you hustle?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 14, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> who's we? Lol , you got some kinda underground lab you hustle?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 14, 2009)

Lol, I was only playing with ya! Don't be  lol

by the way, good idea SICC.


----------



## ...... (Dec 14, 2009)

Them plants are looking nice.And thats whats up with chitown hooking you up with them seeds thats some cool shit.And im late in but still subscribed.


----------



## howak47 (Dec 14, 2009)

...... said:


> Them plants are looking nice.And thats whats up with chitown hooking you up with them seeds thats some cool shit.And im late in but still subscribed.


yea hes a cool mudafuca...thanks for watchin


----------



## howak47 (Dec 14, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3526012]Use your AG for the clones, then transplant into soil[/QUOTE]
yea i was thinking about that .... would i do 24/7 light or what i have never done it before?


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 14, 2009)

howak47 said:


> yea i was thinking about that .... would i do 24/7 light or what i have never done it before?


18/6 for the clones would be best
But you could root them under 24/0


----------



## howak47 (Dec 14, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> 18/6 for the clones would be best
> But you could root them under 24/0


ok thanks i ment to say 24/0 not 24/7 hahah


----------



## poplars (Dec 14, 2009)

so here are my sour kush seedlings 



howak if you look closely one of them looks like the 'mutant' from your last grow.


----------



## howak47 (Dec 14, 2009)

poplars said:


> so here are my sour kush seedlings
> 
> 
> 
> howak if you look closely one of them looks like the 'mutant' from your last grow.


they look great man keep it up!!!ur goin to love this shit!! is the mutant the one in the far left corner?


----------



## poplars (Dec 14, 2009)

yeah dude.

what ever happened to that one anyways?


----------



## howak47 (Dec 14, 2009)

poplars said:


> yeah dude.
> 
> what ever happened to that one anyways?


the one from this grow ended up being ok i never topped it and it has not shown sex yet but the other 2 are female..heres a pic of it yesterday


----------



## howak47 (Dec 14, 2009)

the one from last grow i let it bud a few weeks then i cut it early and smoked it and it got me high as hell


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 15, 2009)

it show sex yet???


----------



## poplars (Dec 15, 2009)

either way I think I have some damn good pheno's here just by looking at the growth.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 15, 2009)

howak47 said:


> the one from this grow ended up being ok i never topped it and it has not shown sex yet but the other 2 are female..heres a pic of it yesterday





poplars said:


> so here are my sour kush seedlings
> 
> 
> 
> howak if you look closely one of them looks like the 'mutant' from your last grow.


Lookin great guys, i love this shit haha, mad props to the homie Chi, Howak yours is lookin fucin killer man, shes a damn BEAST!!!


Pop your seedlings are lookin good too, this strain seem to grow really fast, i like that 


+REP


----------



## poplars (Dec 15, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3528881]Lookin great guys, i love this shit haha, mad props to the homie Chi, Howak yours is lookin fucin killer man, shes a damn BEAST!!!


Pop your seedlings are lookin good too, this strain seem to grow really fast, i like that 


+REP[/QUOTE]


it seemed to get a straight up growth JUMP after I started giving them fish-water. that supposedly has good N levels (not enough to burn) and nice beneficial bacteria that is a part of the nitrogen process 


this strain looks chronic for sure, I'm even impressed with it's indica characteristics in veg. the leaves are so nice, can't even mistake it for anything BUT a nice indica


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 15, 2009)

fa real man, i love with the Indica traits, cant wait to get mine going, only a couple more weeks!


----------



## poplars (Dec 15, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3529160]fa real man, i love with the Indica traits, cant wait to get mine going, only a couple more weeks![/QUOTE]

right on; till you sprout the same strain right?

that'll be badass to see!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 15, 2009)

poplars said:


> it seemed to get a straight up growth JUMP after I started giving them fish-water. that supposedly has good N levels (not enough to burn) and nice beneficial bacteria that is a part of the nitrogen process
> 
> 
> this strain looks chronic for sure, I'm even impressed with it's indica characteristics in veg. the leaves are so nice, can't even mistake it for anything BUT a nice indica


 
i hope you mean fish emulsion and not fish tank water!!!! fish tank water has ammonia in it from the waste its not good!


----------



## poplars (Dec 15, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> i hope you mean fish emulsion and not fish tank water!!!! fish tank water has ammonia in it from the waste its not good!


so it's absolutely no good for veg? I've not seen any negative drawbacks whatsoever.


----------



## fried at 420 (Dec 15, 2009)

howak47 said:


>


 they all look so green!
nice n' healthy is good to see
seedlings are coming along good
nice sour kush ladies you have howak!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 15, 2009)

poplars said:


> so it's absolutely no good for veg? I've not seen any negative drawbacks whatsoever.


 
i have read some good things about it actually just now. i have never personaly tried it. i know for a fact like most animals fish have ammonia in there waste, wich is not good for plants. though i have read good things about it, it just dont seem right to me, but if it works for you then im all for it!!


----------



## howak47 (Dec 15, 2009)

WELL I WENT AHEAD AND TIED THE 2 FEMALE SOURKUSHS DOWN AND MOVED PLANTS TO DIF SPOTS HERES A COUPLE OF PICS I WILL POST MORE LATER TONIGHT!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 15, 2009)

nice call on tieing them down. make sure they get a good amount of light now!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 15, 2009)

ay chi you should stop by my thread, i just updated, i think i will do good with the SK


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 15, 2009)

yeah sure sicc link me there bro


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 15, 2009)

my bad just saw this haha, saw your comment, i cant wait to get the SK going


----------



## poplars (Dec 15, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> i have read some good things about it actually just now. i have never personaly tried it. i know for a fact like most animals fish have ammonia in there waste, wich is not good for plants. though i have read good things about it, it just dont seem right to me, but if it works for you then im all for it!!


yeah man I've been watering them with it for the past 3-4 days and I've seen nothing but robust growth .

as soon as I see anything wrong I'll probably stop it. but so far it's been all goood


----------



## howak47 (Dec 16, 2009)

I SPOTTED SUM TINY WHITE HAIRS ON THE BIG ORENGEBUD X SOURKUSH HERES A COUPLE OF PICS LAST ONE IS OF ALL THE FEMALE PLANTS


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey howak have you ever seen these at lowes: http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=73400-1811-VB1-3CH&lpage=none







You could wire one up to hold three bulbs, 6 bulbs with Y splitters

Things are looking good dude


----------



## howak47 (Dec 16, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Hey howak have you ever seen these at lowes: http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=73400-1811-VB1-3CH&lpage=none
> 
> 
> You could wire one up to hold three bulbs, 6 bulbs with Y splitters
> ...


no i have never thoght about using one of those ..but its a good idea i will look into it!! thanks for the info and comments


----------



## howak47 (Dec 16, 2009)

look at how funny the zona x sourkush looks hahaha twisted lookin


----------



## howak47 (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## fried at 420 (Dec 16, 2009)

nice ladies howak!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 16, 2009)

nice lil laboratory haha


----------



## howak47 (Dec 16, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> nice ladies howak!


thanks fried
[QUOTE="SICC";3534375]nice lil laboratory haha[/QUOTE]
thanks hahahaha


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 16, 2009)

did that last sour kush show sex yet howak?


----------



## howak47 (Dec 16, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> did that last sour kush show sex yet howak?


no not yet ...but iam watchin it very close


----------



## poplars (Dec 16, 2009)

so here's another pic of mine .

gonna do a little then and now pictures .

then:


now:


----------



## howak47 (Dec 16, 2009)

poplars said:


> so here's another pic of mine .
> 
> gonna do a little then and now pictures .
> 
> ...


lookin damn good man !!!how old are they now?
+REP


----------



## billybob88 (Dec 16, 2009)

My SK! Transplanted to a 10 gallon smart pot and she has blow up! Day 16 on her.


----------



## howak47 (Dec 16, 2009)

check out this shit i got called tannerite blows up when u shot it with high powered rifle like a ak47!!!!took out the microwave hahahahah
[youtube]SKk34MrMU7c[/youtube]


----------



## howak47 (Dec 16, 2009)

billybob88 said:


> My SK! Transplanted to a 10 gallon smart pot and she has blow up! Day 16 on her.


lookin great man it sure is gittin big


----------



## poplars (Dec 16, 2009)

not sure man, probably like 3 weeks? 

I hardly keep track of age at this stage in the game haha.

usually after I get a mother going and start cloning I'll keep track of age.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 17, 2009)

billybob88 said:


> My SK! Transplanted to a 10 gallon smart pot and she has blow up! Day 16 on her.



she looks great, how tall is she?



poplars said:


> so here's another pic of mine .
> 
> gonna do a little then and now pictures .
> 
> ...


whats the time fram between pics, like a week?



howak47 said:


> check out this shit i got called tannerite blows up when u shot it with high powered rifle like a ak47!!!!took out the microwave hahahahah
> [youtube]SKk34MrMU7c[/youtube]


i told yall Howak was a top Al-Qaeda member LOL


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 17, 2009)

billybob88 said:


> My SK! Transplanted to a 10 gallon smart pot and she has blow up! Day 16 on her.


 
yo your sour kush is looking mighty sativa dominent??? whats the genetic background on it?


----------



## poplars (Dec 17, 2009)

SICC";3537901]she looks great said:


> yo your sour kush is looking mighty sativa dominent??? whats the genetic background on it?


yeah I'm not buying that that's sour kush either . . . . 

just like this other thread I found, this kid had a sativa dominant hindu kush clone! LOL. I was like wtf.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 17, 2009)

poplars said:


> *looks on camera*
> 
> hah wow, that's only 2 days of growth there
> 
> ...


 
yeah its not my sour kush i know but there is another strain that has that name thats a new york city diesil crossed to a og kush.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 17, 2009)

howak47 said:


> no not yet ...but iam watchin it very close


 
the longer that last sourkush takes to show sex the more im thinking its gonna be a female howak


----------



## poplars (Dec 17, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> yeah its not my sour kush i know but there is another strain that has that name thats a new york city diesil crossed to a og kush.


yeah but any kush shouldn't show sativa dominant traits in veg correct? 

I mean, any respectable kush is indica dominant from what I've seen.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 17, 2009)

yo poplars you should veg your sour kush long man like 8 weeks!!! then bloom them


----------



## poplars (Dec 17, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> yo poplars you should veg your sour kush long man like 8 weeks!!! then bloom them


I'm going to clone every one of them after they're sexed. then I'll veg out the clones to a good size then flower them (keeping the mothers separate, to figure out which one I want to keep for good.)

if I get a male I will probably harvest it's pollen and pollinate the best phenotype .

and yeah for sure this will involve some long vegging!

I still need to get the HPS lamp too. but I know it will only take me a week once I get going on it .


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 17, 2009)

poplars said:


> I'm going to clone every one of them after they're sexed. then I'll veg out the clones to a good size then flower them (keeping the mothers separate, to figure out which one I want to keep for good.)
> 
> if I get a male I will probably harvest it's pollen and pollinate the best phenotype .
> 
> ...


sounds like a plan to me bro...


----------



## billybob88 (Dec 17, 2009)

I believe mine is OG x NYCD. I also think it's the phenotype I have also is the reason why its more sativa dominant. It's really called Headband but Sour Kush just sounds so much better hahahaha. Really has blown up since she got put in the 10 gallon pot. I think next go around I will put everything in 10 gallon pots instead of 5 and 7.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 17, 2009)

I never Heard Headband being called Sour Kush


----------



## poplars (Dec 17, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3539887]I never Heard Headband being called Sour Kush[/QUOTE]

hah for real me neither . . . .


----------



## howak47 (Dec 17, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> the longer that last sourkush takes to show sex the more im thinking its gonna be a female howak


sorry to tell u man but its covered in nuts...but 2 out of 3 aint bad and as of right now i have 7 females that includes the 3 female sprouts


----------



## howak47 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## greenlanter (Dec 17, 2009)

them you shouldnt call your sell ganga expert there guy... head band is a cross of a chemdog x sour deisel... and there is one sour deisel pheno made in NYC mix with a sativa mexicana and a chemo... or og kush ,,, the names comes from breeders who could be anyone ... headband is one of the most expencive weeds out there ... the one article i read years back about NYCD it says that this dude made it super indica dominant and there fore to stony and mix it with a pure non haze sativa ... head band genetics are pure diesel x chem dog ... the name chem is for chemoterapy ... great smoke to figth back the side efex of chemo...


----------



## greenlanter (Dec 17, 2009)

sourkush is knwn by many names and breeds... chitos seems as good as any but dont forget the mass super skunk x og kush , that is atually a phenotype of the original cali chemdawg cross with nl back cross with a sour dee... the best indica stone out there like fire kush or even master kush all come from chemdawg there fore head band is basicly sour kush... other even cross sour kush to NL and in canada they got the northen sour... chito got a strain with a thc of 25 plus levels of thc depending on its genetics... ither way a winner... i have smoke mass super skunk and that shit taste like deisel too... i wonder why they all got that chemo in it , one of the best weeds ever created...


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 17, 2009)

All i said is i never heard any one call it sour kush, i never said Chi's was the original either, good info, shit i already knew, read what we type next time

any ways save that pollen Howak


----------



## poplars (Dec 17, 2009)

you gonna make more seeds with that male? 

or do you still have pollen from the previous male?


----------



## howak47 (Dec 17, 2009)

poplars said:


> you gonna make more seeds with that male?
> 
> or do you still have pollen from the previous male?


i still got a bunch of pollin from last male sourkush not to sure what iam goin to do yet


----------



## howak47 (Dec 17, 2009)

greenlanter said:


> sourkush is knwn by many names and breeds... chitos seems as good as any but dont forget the mass super skunk x og kush , that is atually a phenotype of the original cali chemdawg cross with nl back cross with a sour dee... the best indica stone out there like fire kush or even master kush all come from chemdawg there fore head band is basicly sour kush... other even cross sour kush to NL and in canada they got the northen sour... chito got a strain with a thc of 25 plus levels of thc depending on its genetics... ither way a winner... i have smoke mass super skunk and that shit taste like deisel too... i wonder why they all got that chemo in it , one of the best weeds ever created...


i got 5 nothern lights beans from attitude left i might cross the sourkush with it when ever i start them up probly be after this grow!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Dec 17, 2009)

ooo yea heres a pic of the 2 female sourkushs..both have been tied down


----------



## howak47 (Dec 17, 2009)

does anyone know how make100% female seeds like the ones u buy?


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 17, 2009)

I believe you would have to grow the cross out first and then hit it with colloidal silver, here is a link:

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/78710-how-make-colloidal-silver-make.html


----------



## howak47 (Dec 17, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I believe you would have to grow the cross out first and then hit it with colloidal silver, here is a link:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/78710-how-make-colloidal-silver-make.html


thanks for the link i will check it out


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 17, 2009)

greenlanter said:


> them you shouldnt call your sell ganga expert there guy... head band is a cross of a chemdog x sour deisel... and there is one sour deisel pheno made in NYC mix with a sativa mexicana and a chemo... or og kush ,,, the names comes from breeders who could be anyone ... headband is one of the most expencive weeds out there ... the one article i read years back about NYCD it says that this dude made it super indica dominant and there fore to stony and mix it with a pure non haze sativa ... head band genetics are pure diesel x chem dog ... the name chem is for chemoterapy ... great smoke to figth back the side efex of chemo...


actually i think head band is 2 chemo phenos sour d and og cross. my sourkush is the origenal i h ave had it for years man. i have seen bout a month back on icmag another sour kush that was sativa dom but was a ncyd cross to a sour og. it got its sour from the og. 

mine is a special pheno of bogs bubba wich is master kush crossed to bubble gun. i crossed that bubba with a sour d 4 times! i honestly find bubba a more potent kush then og!!! i had og i could have crossed then and made what is now known has headband years ago. i chose the bubba because its more indica and potent with longer lasting high then the og. 

i think my sourkush is all origenal. and i cant see it being duplicated. you can find sour d seeds true and sometimes on seedbay you can find bog bubba or genetics in general but they sell out in minuetes, but you wont find this pheno of bubba. pre98 bubba good luck


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 17, 2009)

howak cross that male sourkush to the orangebudxsourkush again


----------



## howak47 (Dec 18, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> howak cross that male sourkush to the orangebudxsourkush again


i have it in another room now ..we will see what it does .... i still have a shit load of pollin from the last male


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 18, 2009)

Yea thats what he meant, use your old pollen and cross OB


----------



## howak47 (Dec 18, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3542803]Yea thats what he meant, use your old pollen and cross OB[/QUOTE]
yea iam goin to dif do that and will probly pollenate the great white shark or maybe the powerkush not sure yet


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 18, 2009)

shit you might as well seed em all!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 18, 2009)

pollinate everything and look out for your boy


----------



## greenlanter (Dec 18, 2009)

IT IS what it is ... any pure deisel breed comes from chemo so if you got a chemo clone then you wouldnt need a breeders seed bank ,,, areb you a hustler... do you have a chemo clone or a pure breed ... i dont knw that ... my coment was made to teach a lesson we all should knw ... dont judge a book by its cover... your plant looks great , but so does any plant with such genetics... if i had a chemo clone i would quit my 9 to 5 and have you all over for a sipha... i wish i could grow like the pros but i aint one so i dont claim to be one thats that... sorry if anyone was exposse or fellins were touch...kiss-ass


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 18, 2009)

greenlanter said:


> IT IS what it is ... any pure deisel breed comes from chemo so if you got a chemo clone then you wouldnt need a breeders seed bank ,,, areb you a hustler... do you have a chemo clone or a pure breed ... i dont knw that ... my coment was made to teach a lesson we all should knw ... dont judge a book by its cover... your plant looks great , but so does any plant with such genetics... if i had a chemo clone i would quit my 9 to 5 and have you all over for a sipha... i wish i could grow like the pros but i aint one so i dont claim to be one thats that... sorry if anyone was exposse or fellins were touch...kiss-ass


 
lol its gonna be ok bro


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow this thread took ALONG time to read you guys......... That said I'm loving the SK and am wondering what I gotta do chitown...... The grow is looking great howak, I'm rooting on you getting that hid with chitown, I can't wait to see what the hid will do for this strain. I am a true kush lover as well. I don't know all the genetical info and what not I just love smoking it. The pic in my avatar is burmese kush got a second round going now. Nice big nugs got an og pheno thats looking promising, just pouring on resin at 4th week since first pistil. Even more resin than the last Great White Shark I grew at 4th week. Anyways that said I'm subscribed and can't wait to see this unfold.


----------



## Spoon420 (Dec 19, 2009)

pssh ur lucky man u only had to read 48 pages.... when i found his first grow of the SK i had to read 70 something pages. 

but yea keep it going howak, u got the magic touch


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 19, 2009)

True dat brother, I'm glad I didn't have to read that much. I was almost giving up on this thread when they got into the battle but I prevailed and it payed off.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 19, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> True dat brother, I'm glad I didn't have to read that much. I was almost giving up on this thread when they got into the battle but I prevailed and it payed off.


awww dont worry about tom............ he just likes to have his voice heard even though noone but him is listining to what he has to say. thanks for the support of the sk. plus rep for u


----------



## poplars (Dec 19, 2009)

hah no need to start that shit up again chitown .

I listen to everyone equally. that's how I learn the most. and I think others should do the same. though I can't tell anyone what to do, as no one else can either.

my SK seedlings still seem to have a /very/ slowly progressing nitrogen def. so I think I'm going to start a very low-dose feeding today. I have some 15-30-15, but I'm debating not using it because of such a high P count . . . though I have had absolutely no problems in the past with this stuff, and I figure if I start them off VERY slowly on it they'll like it.


----------



## greenlanter (Dec 19, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> awww dont worry about tom............ he just likes to have his voice heard even though noone but him is listining to what he has to say. thanks for the support of the sk. plus rep for u


 see this is why it is 100 plus pages ... this aint our thread, why do you hate on tom when he was just trying to help... 


my apologizz to hawk for highjacking... 
but get real all your rep and nothing to back it up with... 

shame , shame , shame...


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 19, 2009)

See, this is why it is 100 plus pages ... this aint your thread, why do you hate on chitown


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 19, 2009)

greenlanter said:


> see this is why it is 100 plus pages ... this aint our thread, why do you hate on tom when he was just trying to help...
> 
> 
> my apologizz to hawk for highjacking...
> ...


 
lolololol you talk alot of smack for a dude who didnt even know the correct genetic makeup of headband.......... i have all this rep for a reason. and i dont post pics for a reason........ and i dont grow were were i lay my head at night. see i aint going back to jail... simple has that.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 19, 2009)

poplars said:


> hah no need to start that shit up again chitown .
> 
> I listen to everyone equally. that's how I learn the most. and I think others should do the same. though I can't tell anyone what to do, as no one else can either.
> 
> my SK seedlings still seem to have a /very/ slowly progressing nitrogen def. so I think I'm going to start a very low-dose feeding today. I have some 15-30-15, but I'm debating not using it because of such a high P count . . . though I have had absolutely no problems in the past with this stuff, and I figure if I start them off VERY slowly on it they'll like it.


 
15/30/15 huh???? sounds like miracle grow, or shultz nutes?? be carefull with that shit bro start out 1/4 dose. that shit is hot and the sk burns easy. though shultz is less hot then mg.


try not to feed more then 50% when they can handle it that shit is potent!!!1


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 19, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3547224]See, this is why it is 100 plus pages ... this aint your thread, why do you hate on chitown[/QUOTE]


lol good looking out sicc. 

and im not hateing on tom. toms a swell guy he just got a major attitude problem, AND THATS SAYING SOMETHING COMMING FROM A GUY LIKE ME! LOL anyway tom do your thing bro. and let others do theres


----------



## howak47 (Dec 19, 2009)

Spoon420 said:


> pssh ur lucky man u only had to read 48 pages.... when i found his first grow of the SK i had to read 70 something pages.
> 
> but yea keep it going howak, u got the magic touch


hahaha thanks man 



greenfirekilla420 said:


> Wow this thread took ALONG time to read you guys......... That said I'm loving the SK and am wondering what I gotta do chitown...... The grow is looking great howak, I'm rooting on you getting that hid with chitown, I can't wait to see what the hid will do for this strain. I am a true kush lover as well. I don't know all the genetical info and what not I just love smoking it. The pic in my avatar is burmese kush got a second round going now. Nice big nugs got an og pheno thats looking promising, just pouring on resin at 4th week since first pistil. Even more resin than the last Great White Shark I grew at 4th week. Anyways that said I'm subscribed and can't wait to see this unfold.


thanks for the comments and keep watchin


----------



## poplars (Dec 19, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> 15/30/15 huh???? sounds like miracle grow, or shultz nutes?? be carefull with that shit bro start out 1/4 dose. that shit is hot and the sk burns easy. though shultz is less hot then mg.
> 
> 
> try not to feed more then 50% when they can handle it that shit is potent!!!1


its schultz, and I am VERY VERY careful with nutes always. and especially with your strain, my goal is to not even see yellow tips .


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 19, 2009)

poplars said:


> its schultz, and I am VERY VERY careful with nutes always. and especially with your strain, my goal is to not even see yellow tips .


 
yeah but cripsy orange tips no good either. im sure you will find the right way good luck poplars


----------



## howak47 (Dec 19, 2009)

WELL THE OTHER ORENGEBUD X SOURKUSH SHOWED FEMALE THIS MOURNING SO I HAVE 8 FEMALES ALTOGETHER NOW


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 19, 2009)

that cross looks good i wanna see what the end product looks like. i bet if you crossed it to sourkush again it would make it more potent


----------



## poplars (Dec 19, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> yeah but cripsy orange tips no good either. im sure you will find the right way good luck poplars


yeah thanks man. I read it again and it's actually by expert gardener.

I don't know how good that brand is either, but I used it last year in veg with my other plants with absolutely no issues. waiting for them to use up the water they have in their soil before I feed.

then I'll take some new pics tomorrow.


edit: howak I'm pretty stoked to see what that orange bud cross does .

by the way, is orange bud an indica dominant? any more info on that strain?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 19, 2009)

poplars said:


> yeah thanks man. I read it again and it's actually by expert gardener.
> 
> I don't know how good that brand is either, but I used it last year in veg with my other plants with absolutely no issues. waiting for them to use up the water they have in their soil before I feed.
> 
> ...


yeah the more commercial fertilizers do better on outdoor plants i have come to find. think that has to do with it dilutes more into the big ass amounts of soil outside, and rain flushes it away.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 19, 2009)

Im lovin the OBxSK cross, and the LST, i need to get some of that going on my next round, keep it up man, they look great +REP


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 19, 2009)

yeah the purple int he stems and lush colerd leaves make it look great.


----------



## howak47 (Dec 19, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> yeah the purple int he stems and lush colerd leaves make it look great.


yea i thought that was a good pic got lots of nice colors


----------



## howak47 (Dec 19, 2009)

SICC";3547764]Im lovin the OBxSK cross said:


> that cross looks good i wanna see what the end product looks like. i bet if you crossed it to sourkush again it would make it more potent


thanks chi yea iam goin to cross it with the sourkush again ...i think this shit will be dank


----------



## howak47 (Dec 19, 2009)

heres a few pics of the 2 sourkushs 12th day of 12/12 and last pic is of female orengebud x sourkush 12th day


----------



## howak47 (Dec 19, 2009)

[youtube]ecaHKQjAdpo[/youtube]


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 19, 2009)

I always have love for the Kush mayne er' day haha. Just waiting on time.....


----------



## howak47 (Dec 19, 2009)

well i decided to transplant the GWS into a 4gal trash can ...the roots on this thing were huge had no room in the 1gal pot it was in!!!!the last pic is of the 2 female orengebud x sourkush


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 19, 2009)

dont you just love short, stocky, Kush plants 

aint nothing better i say, what strain are the lil seedlings?


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 19, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3549179]dont you just love short, stocky, Kush plants 

aint nothing better i say, what strain are the lil seedlings?[/QUOTE]


always always bro!!!


----------



## Spoon420 (Dec 19, 2009)

yea i wish my plant would finish up now so i can get some of my afghan kush going... but noooooo i got another like 4 weeks. f*cking sativas!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 19, 2009)

plants looking good dude. they're starting to take off in growth. +rep from the doc. also keep doing your thing bro, it's working


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 19, 2009)

in 6 more weeks about you will be harvesting some sourkush. and since we got a bunch of good dudes on this thread who make things interesting that 6 weeks will breeze by fast. howak cross everything with the sourkush!!


----------



## howak47 (Dec 19, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> plants looking good dude. they're starting to take off in growth. +rep from the doc. also keep doing your thing bro, it's working


yea they are takin off thanks for the comments and REP



chitownsmoking said:


> in 6 more weeks about you will be harvesting some sourkush. and since we got a bunch of good dudes on this thread who make things interesting that 6 weeks will breeze by fast. howak cross everything with the sourkush!!


hell yea i cant wait for sum more of that dank ass sourkush glad its a fast flower...yea i probly will cross everything with the sk


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 19, 2009)

just keep notes so kno what is what, thats the F1 OBxSK, next batch will be F2


----------



## howak47 (Dec 19, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3549179]dont you just love short, stocky, Kush plants 

aint nothing better i say, what strain are the lil seedlings?[/QUOTE]
hell yea i love them 
the 3 sprouts in the white pots are fem powerkush, fem cheese,fem lemon skunk and the other 3 are from chitown they are a bigbud cross


----------



## howak47 (Dec 20, 2009)

HERES WHAT THE POWERKUSH IS SUPPOSED TO LOOK LIKE!!! WOULD BE GOOD TO CROSS THE SOURKUSH WITH THIS ONE


----------



## poplars (Dec 20, 2009)

howak47 said:


> HERES WHAT THE POWERKUSH IS SUPPOSED TO LOOK LIKE!!! WOULD BE GOOD TO CROSS THE SOURKUSH WITH THIS ONE


idk . . . . that bud looks really sativa dominant to me. I just would rather have indica buds that LOOK like indica buds.

that shit is foxtailed like crazy, got to be atleast 30% sativa there . . ..


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 20, 2009)

poplars said:


> idk . . . . that bud looks really sativa dominant to me. I just would rather have indica buds that LOOK like indica buds.
> 
> that shit is foxtailed like crazy, got to be atleast 30% sativa there . . ..


 
looks like that pheno takes after the sativaness of the skunk #1...i bet there is a more indica afghani leaning pheno. it would be great if u had males of all those strains to cross with the sourkush so then the new crosses will still have most sourkush charectoristisks.


----------



## howak47 (Dec 20, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> looks like that pheno takes after the sativaness of the skunk #1...i bet there is a more indica afghani leaning pheno. it would be great if u had males of all those strains to cross with the sourkush so then the new crosses will still have most sourkush charectoristisks.


yea i think its goin to be sum dank mostly indica ....i only got that one female powerkush and the other 2 female sprouts came out of that green house seed indica pack so i know they are indica the powerkush was a freebe from DNA so iam not 100% sure what it is


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 20, 2009)

powerkush is afghani crossed to skunk#1


----------



## howak47 (Dec 20, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> powerkush is afghani crossed to skunk#1


so what % of indica is it?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 20, 2009)

well afghani is pure indica, and skunk is mostly sativa i think like 75%. so its a hybrid.


----------



## 619SixFour (Dec 20, 2009)

Just checking in to say whats up. Nice grow man, I like how you make do with what you got. I sent you an friend invite on Youtube.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 20, 2009)

all about that SK


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 20, 2009)

man that would be a sick cross after a few breedings.... afghani x skunk#1 crossed to bubba x sour d


----------



## howak47 (Dec 20, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> well afghani is pure indica, and skunk is mostly sativa i think like 75%. so its a hybrid.


ok i wonder how long flowering takes with it thanks for the info



619SixFour said:


> Just checking in to say whats up. Nice grow man, I like how you make do with what you got. I sent you an friend invite on Youtube.


thanks for the comments man and keep watchin the grow



SICC";3552016]all about that SK[/QUOTE]DAMN RIGHT IT IS ...SUM OF THE BEST SMOKE I EVER HAD!!!:eyesmoke:
[quote="chitownsmoking said:


> man that would be a sick cross after a few breedings.... afghani x skunk#1 crossed to bubba x sour d


YEA IT WOULD AND WE CAN MAKE IT HAPPEN HOPEFULLY


----------



## howak47 (Dec 20, 2009)

THE FEMALE GREAT WHITE SHARK IS REALLY LOVIN HER NEW 4GAL POT LOOKS LIKE SHE HAS AROUND 6 TOPPS


----------



## howak47 (Dec 20, 2009)

well i just noticed iam almost out of GH bloom nutrient and thats not good hahahah so i just ordered sum more and i got sum cloneing gel thats supposed to be the shit heres a pic of both!!


----------



## Spoon420 (Dec 20, 2009)

yo my buddy uses the same cloning gel with his aero system and has 99% success rate.. only 1 didnt root i think out of atleast 20. so i say u take clones and use ur aero garden to get em going


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 20, 2009)

Spoon420 said:


> yo my buddy uses the same cloning gel with his aero system and has 99% success rate.. only 1 didnt root i think out of atleast 20. so i say u take clones and use ur aero garden to get em going


Lol that would be a 95% success rate

Nice pick up howak, that clonex should do you well


----------



## howak47 (Dec 20, 2009)

Spoon420 said:


> yo my buddy uses the same cloning gel with his aero system and has 99% success rate.. only 1 didnt root i think out of atleast 20. so i say u take clones and use ur aero garden to get em going


thanks for the comment



tom__420 said:


> Lol that would be a 95% success rate
> 
> Nice pick up howak, that clonex should do you well


thanks!!! yea i hope it does well


----------



## howak47 (Dec 20, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> powerkush is afghani crossed to skunk#1


 *
*






*Dinafem Seeds Powerkush*

*
*



 


Dinafem Seeds Powerkush is a powerful blend of Afghani x Skunk #1. It is a fast bloomer that produces a harvest of sweet, orange tinted colas with high resin content. Mental and physical effects are quite notable and the taste divine. Powerkush cannabis seeds grow well, the leaves are big, wide and long, so the plant can make the most of the light. The* Dinafem Seeds Power Kush* flowers quickly, producing a harvest of buds covered in white and orange hairs. The power is surprising. *Power Kush* is the variety that Dinafem- Seeds have developed through more inbreeding. The leaves of Power Kush are quick to bloom, and her *cannabis seeds* produce a crop of buds full of white hair and much like oranges in Amsterdam and, of course, plenty of resin and a skunk smell sweet with a gentle touch of orange and strawberry. The effect is mixed physically and mentally.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 20, 2009)

that gws looks right bro. how are the bigbud crosses doing havent seen them in a while. know there still smallish but are they good to?


----------



## howak47 (Dec 20, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> that gws looks right bro. how are the bigbud crosses doing havent seen them in a while. know there still smallish but are they good to?


yea they are doing good i pined down 2 of them 3rd one is good to ..they are just now gettin there second little set of leaves i will post sum pics tomorrow they are 8 days old now


----------



## Shackleford.R (Dec 20, 2009)

i like your GWS they are vigorous growers for sure!!
i topped mine above the 2nd node and got 4 main colas out of her.
i also have lemon skunk growing too, topped same as great white.
this grow is fucking crazy. what is going on here... you got rooms upon rooms?!
i'll be thumbing through this over the next couple days. try to make sense of it all!! 


Shack


----------



## rad3305201 (Dec 20, 2009)

great grow


----------



## Katatawnic (Dec 21, 2009)

I just can't keep up with your threads, AK!  Watching though... lurking a lot, but always watching!


----------



## poplars (Dec 21, 2009)

man I'm very impressed with this sour kush even in veg.

I haven't even topped my seedlings, and they're ALL growing internodes!

I'll take some pics later, or tomorrow if I get /really/ lazy.


----------



## fried at 420 (Dec 21, 2009)

from page 51-53 they all look so green and healthy
keep up the good work seedlings look great
nice setup too



~FRIED


----------



## howak47 (Dec 21, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> I just can't keep up with your threads, AK!  Watching though... lurking a lot, but always watching!


well its just this thread now hahah..for now keep watchin and thanks for stopin by


----------



## howak47 (Dec 21, 2009)

rad3305201 said:


> great grow


thanks man !!!



fried at 420 said:


> from page 51-53 they all look so green and healthy
> keep up the good work seedlings look great
> nice setup too
> thanks for all the comments fried
> ...





Shackleford.R said:


> i like your GWS they are vigorous growers for sure!!
> i topped mine above the 2nd node and got 4 main colas out of her.
> i also have lemon skunk growing too, topped same as great white.
> this grow is fucking crazy. what is going on here... you got rooms upon rooms?!
> ...


thanks for the comments and hahahah i wish i had ROOMS only got one ...just got a bunch of dif strains thats all (8 females and 5 more sprouts that we will find out what they are in about 4 to 6 weeks


----------



## howak47 (Dec 21, 2009)

HERES A COUPLE OF PICS OF THE 3 CHITOWN BIG BUD THEY ARE 9 DAYS OLD ALSO LAST TWO PICS ARE OF SK AND OBXSK


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 21, 2009)

lol that first pic looks so weird, they have huge leaves, i like em tho


----------



## howak47 (Dec 21, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3557565]lol that first pic looks so weird, they have huge leaves, i like em tho [/QUOTE]
HAHAH YEA THEY DO GOT HUGE LEAVES THANKS FOR COMMENT


----------



## howak47 (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## howak47 (Dec 21, 2009)

heres a couple of pics of the 2 female sourkush and the 2 female orengebud x sourkush all together close to the lights!!! sk of left side ob x sk on right side


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 21, 2009)

I need to get some bigger CFL's, that your total wattage? i have 184 now


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 21, 2009)

looking good bro!


----------



## howak47 (Dec 22, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3558744]I need to get some bigger CFL's, that your total wattage? i have 184 now[/QUOTE]
not to sure exact watts total but i have the 2 big 300watt replacment cfls,8 100watt cfls,the 3 aerogarden lights and a 2foot florecent.....


----------



## howak47 (Dec 22, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> looking good bro!


thanks doc!!!!!!


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 22, 2009)

howak47 said:


> not to sure exact watts total but i have the 2 big 300watt replacment cfls,8 100watt cfls,the 3 aerogarden lights and a 2foot florecent.....


Those are all equivalent ratings
The 2 big ones are like 65 watts
The 8 smaller ones are 23 watts
Don't know the other two
Things are coming along nicely dude, keep it up


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 22, 2009)

Like 300+ something watts i think


----------



## fried at 420 (Dec 22, 2009)

nice greenery


----------



## howak47 (Dec 22, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Those are all equivalent ratings
> The 2 big ones are like 65 watts
> The 8 smaller ones are 23 watts
> Don't know the other two
> Things are coming along nicely dude, keep it up


thanks tom



SICC";3560580]Like 300+ something watts i think[/QUOTE]i added it all up the aerogarden lights are 26watts each and the florecent is 30watts so all together its 422watts:joint:
[quote="fried at 420 said:


> nice greenery


thanks for the comment


----------



## poplars (Dec 22, 2009)

so finally my lazy ass is posting an update of my sour kushes .

I figured out their age using my camera's built in date mechanism. started the majority 26 days ago. then another one 24-23 days ago (not sure.)

I'm very impressed with the veg growth of sour kush. as I said before, I have internode growth without topping!


6 days ago:
now:


they'll be transplanted soon. but I'm just very very impressed with the consistency of the veg growth as well. definitely the first time I've had a plant develop internodes without topping


----------



## howak47 (Dec 22, 2009)

Lookin damn good poplars keep it up ....u got to love dat sourkush


----------



## howak47 (Dec 22, 2009)

new video female great white shark has still not shown any hairs yet ...i wonder what is up with it ...it smells dank!! let me know what u all think of video


[youtube]cndOSAu-858[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 22, 2009)

Hell yea gonna germ my SK later this week


----------



## howak47 (Dec 23, 2009)

heres a couple of pics


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 23, 2009)

Lookin good man 

its start all over again haha


----------



## howak47 (Dec 23, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3567364]Lookin good man 

its start all over again haha [/QUOTE]
thanks siccyea its start all over again but it want take long to finish these will be done in 6 1/2 weeks cant wait


----------



## howak47 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 23, 2009)

yep.........shit is looking fucking solid. sucks on the gws taking soo long to bud. im sure it will be just a matter of time.........



and poplars those sk'z look fooking good man. you give any thought into a h.i.d. lighting system???? how long do you plan on vegging? LONG i hope. anyway good work keep it up bro


----------



## howak47 (Dec 23, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> yep.........shit is looking fucking solid. sucks on the gws taking soo long to bud. im sure it will be just a matter of time.........
> 
> 
> 
> and poplars those sk'z look fooking good man. you give any thought into a h.i.d. lighting system???? how long do you plan on vegging? LONG i hope. anyway good work keep it up bro


thanks chi...yea i dont know why the gws is taken forever to start budin i hope it starts soon


----------



## User Name420 (Dec 24, 2009)

you really like that cheese? for some reason the name has always deterred me.


----------



## howak47 (Dec 24, 2009)

User Name420 said:


> you really like that cheese? for some reason the name has always deterred me.


never had it before but all i have heard bout it has been good! Its also won a couple of cups look it up on youtube green house seed co. female cheese!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 24, 2009)

Cheese is supposed to be really Bomb, i have seen a bunch of grows, its great stuff


----------



## poplars (Dec 24, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> yep.........shit is looking fucking solid. sucks on the gws taking soo long to bud. im sure it will be just a matter of time.........
> 
> 
> 
> and poplars those sk'z look fooking good man. you give any thought into a h.i.d. lighting system???? how long do you plan on vegging? LONG i hope. anyway good work keep it up bro



nah I'm not gonna do HID for veg.

but you'll definitely see my bitch ass flowering these under a 400w HPS .

and yeah I'm planning on vegging them a long time.

and the clones I take off of them too. I want to get some moderately nice yields


----------



## howak47 (Dec 24, 2009)

well i was freakin out over nothin with the great white shark I SPOTTED 1ST LITTLE WHITE HAIR TODAY


----------



## billybob88 (Dec 24, 2009)

Very good news there buddy!


----------



## howak47 (Dec 24, 2009)

billybob88 said:


> Very good news there buddy!


YEA IT IS


----------



## howak47 (Dec 24, 2009)

Just went ahead and topped the female powerkush today and the cheese already has sum new growth from were i topped it last night !!! I will post a few pics maybe tomorrow cant right now lights are off!!!!!


HApPy HolIdAyS To EveRyoNe


----------



## poplars (Dec 25, 2009)

howak47 said:


> Just went ahead and topped the female powerkush today and the cheese already has sum new growth from were i topped it last night !!! I will post a few pics maybe tomorrow cant right now lights are off!!!!!
> 
> 
> HApPy HolIdAyS To EveRyoNe


right on man.

got all the sour kush seedlings replanted into 5 inch pots . will take pics today or tomorrow.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 25, 2009)

merry x-mas to all my riu people!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Dec 25, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> merry x-mas to all my riu people!!!!!!!!!!!!


merry x-mas to u chitownsmokin a fat bowl of kush right now


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 25, 2009)

howak47 said:


> merry x-mas to u chitownsmokin a fat bowl of kush right now


 
im blowing back on some afghooey...... hope everybody got good presents for x mas


----------



## poplars (Dec 25, 2009)

hah I just got 3 oz each of bubble gum, some various dank indica, and purple haze 

merry xmas to everyone


----------



## howak47 (Dec 25, 2009)

poplars said:


> hah I just got 3 oz each of bubble gum, some various dank indica, and purple haze
> 
> merry xmas to everyone


hell yea man all that shit looks dank


----------



## howak47 (Dec 25, 2009)

HERES SUM NEW PICS OF THE GIRLS!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Dec 25, 2009)

LAST 3 PICS ARE OF THE CHITOWN BIGBUD CROSS


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 25, 2009)

you should top the bigbud crosses to.


----------



## howak47 (Dec 25, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> you should top the bigbud crosses to.


i WILL WHEN THEY GET A LITTLE BIGGER  LOOKS LIKE ITS GOIN TO BE GOOD SHIT


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 25, 2009)

Just wanted to drop in and wish you pimps a merry Christmas
keep up the good work man


----------



## howak47 (Dec 25, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Just wanted to drop in and wish you pimps a merry Christmas
> keep up the good work man


MERRY CHRISTMAS TO THE DOCTHANKS FOR THE COMMENT


----------



## poplars (Dec 26, 2009)

that bud development that early is very impressive. speaks something about that strain .


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 26, 2009)

and a happy


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 26, 2009)

and a happy new year toooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 26, 2009)

poplars said:


> that bud development that early is very impressive. speaks something about that strain .


 
there indica they show sex and nugg up quick. 8 weeks from first hair there done. 
they should start putting out major tricones in like 2 more weeks. i know they already smell now lol. shit i bet yours smell in veg poplars.


----------



## poplars (Dec 26, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> there indica they show sex and nugg up quick. 8 weeks from first hair there done.
> they should start putting out major tricones in like 2 more weeks. i know they already smell now lol. shit i bet yours smell in veg poplars.


it smells like a good fresh plant, no bud scents or anything like that yet.

but I bet the first 2 weeks in 12/12 they smell up like a mad mofo.

edit: by the way, they're all topped. I'm just waiting for the internode growth to get a bit bigger before I take more pics (I'm all for shock-factor when I take pics, leaving enough time in between so it looks like a LOT of growth happened.)


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 26, 2009)

My LA Confidential STANK when she was vegging, it was so good 

My SK tap root is peaking out, will be planted some time tomorrow


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 26, 2009)

poplars said:


> it smells like a good fresh plant, no bud scents or anything like that yet.
> 
> but I bet the first 2 weeks in 12/12 they smell up like a mad mofo.
> 
> edit: by the way, they're all topped. I'm just waiting for the internode growth to get a bit bigger before I take more pics (I'm all for shock-factor when I take pics, leaving enough time in between so it looks like a LOT of growth happened.)


 
thats funny on all my runs of the sk around week 4 veg when i cupped the leaves upward to my nose i could smell a skunky coffeeness


----------



## poplars (Dec 26, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> thats funny on all my runs of the sk around week 4 veg when i cupped the leaves upward to my nose i could smell a skunky coffeeness


well I haven't tried cupping the leaves yet, just smelled without touching. I'll try that later .


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 26, 2009)

poplars said:


> well I haven't tried cupping the leaves yet, just smelled without touching. I'll try that later .


 
lol its all good lil buddy.... just wait untill bloom when your whole house smells like a skunk farm


----------



## poplars (Dec 26, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> lol its all good lil buddy.... just wait untill bloom when your whole house smells like a skunk farm


hell yeah. I'm stoked for that coffee flavor as well. 

it sounds like your big bud cross would be better for outdoor than the normal SK, correct?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 26, 2009)

poplars said:


> hell yeah. I'm stoked for that coffee flavor as well.
> 
> it sounds like your big bud cross would be better for outdoor than the normal SK, correct?


 
never ran the sk outside.. it might be prone to mold cuzz its indica, but hay it dont rain all that often in cali anyway huh lol. the bigbud cross is a project i helped a friend with. ive never run that one outside or has he, but i can tell the bigbud cross yields huge.....


----------



## poplars (Dec 26, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> never ran the sk outside.. it might be prone to mold cuzz its indica, but hay it dont rain all that often in cali anyway huh lol. the bigbud cross is a project i helped a friend with. ive never run that one outside or has he, but i can tell the bigbud cross yields huge.....


I don't have a mold problem where I live. very low humidity levels here on average, never had mold and I don't think it's going to happen either.

only thing I'm concerned about is how well it handles photoperiod flowering.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 26, 2009)

poplars said:


> I don't have a mold problem where I live. very low humidity levels here on average, never had mold and I don't think it's going to happen either.
> 
> only thing I'm concerned about is how well it handles photoperiod flowering.


 
though it has been grown indoors for generations, im sure at one time it grew outdoors naturally without issue. so i wouldnt worry about photoperiod


----------



## howak47 (Dec 26, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> lol its all good lil buddy.... just wait untill bloom when your whole house smells like a skunk farm


hahahah dats the truth!!!!!


----------



## poplars (Dec 26, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> though it has been grown indoors for generations, im sure at one time it grew outdoors naturally without issue. so i wouldnt worry about photoperiod


right on man. we'll definitely find out for sure next year.


----------



## blower (Dec 26, 2009)

those rounded light fixtures will work as cfls for the whole process too?


----------



## howak47 (Dec 26, 2009)

blower said:


> those rounded light fixtures will work as cfls for the whole process too?


yea i use them the whole grow from start to finish in around 80 to 90 daysthey work great


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 26, 2009)

im planting my SK tomorrow


----------



## howak47 (Dec 26, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3577420]im planting my SK tomorrow [/QUOTE]
HELL YEA ...U GOIN TO LOVE THAT SHIT!!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 26, 2009)

i cant wait for this shit, i got a homie who i did a couple grows with a while bac wants get get going again, i might give him some SK's and my last LA Con to grow and flip some sales


----------



## howak47 (Dec 26, 2009)

[quote="sicc";3577445]i cant wait for this shit, i got a homie who i did a couple grows with a while bac wants get get going again, i might give him some sk's and my last la con to grow and flip some sales [/quote]
sounds good sicc !!! Are u goin to start a new thread for the sk?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 26, 2009)

Yea im going to get it up soon, its just one SK, a bubba kush and orange OG


----------



## howak47 (Dec 26, 2009)

HERES A COUPLE OF PICS OF THE SOURKUSH ...I THINK THEY ARE AROUND 2 1/2 WEEKS INTO FLOWERING


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 26, 2009)

coming along really nice bro.


----------



## Spoon420 (Dec 26, 2009)

damn man they r looking REAL good


----------



## howak47 (Dec 26, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> coming along really nice bro.


THANKS DOC



Spoon420 said:


> damn man they r looking REAL good


THANKS FOR THE COMMENT


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 27, 2009)

there getting kiefy


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Dec 27, 2009)

dam they lookin better than last round good job my dude!


----------



## poplars (Dec 27, 2009)

ohh yeah that's the dankness sign. . . . trichome formation first 2 weeks of flowering . . . stunning.


----------



## howak47 (Dec 27, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> there getting kiefy


ooo YEA hahahah



warisnottheanswer said:


> dam they lookin better than last round good job my dude!


thanks man thats what iam goin for !!!!!



poplars said:


> ohh yeah that's the dankness sign. . . . trichome formation first 2 weeks of flowering . . . stunning.


hell yea the dankness sigh ....thanks for comments


----------



## howak47 (Dec 27, 2009)

HERES A FEW PICS OF THE SOURKUSH!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## poplars (Dec 27, 2009)

damn I'm so stoked just by looking at those sour kushes that early in flower.

its looking like you're doing much better than last time . . . hella stoked to see the final results


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 27, 2009)

poplars said:


> ohh yeah that's the dankness sign. . . . trichome formation first 2 weeks of flowering . . . stunning.


yup thats what it was bred out to do. nothing but champions in her family tree!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 27, 2009)

Hell yea the SK is gonna turn out great, dont you have more light's this time around?


----------



## howak47 (Dec 27, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3581823]Hell yea the SK is gonna turn out great, dont you have more light's this time around?[/QUOTE]
thanks for the comment sicc!!!! no the only dif is i replaced 1 100watt cfl for another one of the 300watt replacements ...but iam planning on adding another 1 or 2 lights this week if i can find sum more big ones ...they ran out at the lowes i normally get them from so i got to go check a few other places !!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 28, 2009)

yeah two more big ass cfls would do them a bit more justice. your gonna need more light especially with the newer plants getting bigger to


----------



## howak47 (Dec 28, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> yeah two more big ass cfls would do them a bit more justice. your gonna need more light especially with the newer plants getting bigger to


yea iam going tomorrow to try to find a couple big cfls !!!! i can tell i need more everything is gettin so big!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 28, 2009)

howak47 said:


> yea iam going tomorrow to try to find a couple big cfls !!!! i can tell i need more everything is gettin so big!!


 
oo yeah most def. those sk are gonna be mouthwatering in a few weeks...even though they kinda are now too lol


----------



## howak47 (Dec 28, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> oo yeah most def. those sk are gonna be mouthwatering in a few weeks...even though they kinda are now too lol


HELL YEA ...THEY ARE STINKIN GOOD ALREADY!!!IT ABOUT KNOCKS U OUT WHEN U GO INTO THE GROW ROOM!!!


----------



## howak47 (Dec 28, 2009)

HERES A COUPLE OF PICS OF THE SOURKUSH FROM ABOVE!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## "SICC" (Dec 28, 2009)

mmmmm porn


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 28, 2009)

just a few more weeks


----------



## howak47 (Dec 28, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> just a few more weeks


yea around 5 or 5 1/2 weeks left and i cant wait dat shit is so dank !!!goin to try to make this harvest last alot longer than the last one!!!iam hoping for a little over 1oz per sourkush plant .last time i got 1.1 ozs off that 1plant and these look a little bigger but who knows


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 28, 2009)

howak47 said:


> yea around 5 or 5 1/2 weeks left and i cant wait dat shit is so dank !!!goin to try to make this harvest last alot longer than the last one!!!iam hoping for a little over 1oz per sourkush plant .last time i got 1.1 ozs off that 1plant and these look a little bigger but who knows


 
lol i think if you keep them tied down good with enough light close enough to them i think you might could get 1.5 oz per plant. maybe even a lil better


----------



## howak47 (Dec 28, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> lol i think if you keep them tied down good with enough light close enough to them i think you might could get 1.5 oz per plant. maybe even a lil better


yea maybe... that would be great!!!! i hope i can find sum lights tomorrow only a few places i can check around where i live!!! goin to the town about 30 minutes away to look for them


----------



## Shackleford.R (Dec 29, 2009)

still here.. just lurking. looking good my dude!


Shack


----------



## howak47 (Dec 29, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> still here.. just lurking. looking good my dude!
> 
> 
> Shack


hahah thanks shackle!!!!!!!


----------



## fried at 420 (Dec 29, 2009)

damn they all look great 
huge seedlings not an understatement...


----------



## howak47 (Dec 29, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> damn they all look great
> huge seedlings not an understatement...


thanks for the comments !!!


----------



## howak47 (Dec 29, 2009)

I GOT 2 NEW 300WATT REPLACENMENT CFLS , ANOTHER Y SPLITTER,AND A FIXTURE.ADDED A EXTRA 100WATT CFL ALSO....HERES A FEW PICS


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 29, 2009)

how much were those bad boys?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 29, 2009)

great 130 extra watts of cfls should do them some justice


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 29, 2009)

i just gotta say howak that sourkush nugg in your avitar looks hella dank kid!


----------



## howak47 (Dec 29, 2009)

SICC";3588008]how much were those bad boys?[/QUOTE]
they were $17 each not bad at all!!!!
[quote="chitownsmoking said:


> i just gotta say howak that sourkush nugg in your avitar looks hella dank kid!


yea i was just thinking the same thing hahahasittin here wishin i had sum right now!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Dec 29, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> great 130 extra watts of cfls should do them some justice


well they got alot more light this time than they had last time should be able to tell sum dif!!!


----------



## howak47 (Dec 29, 2009)

ALSO GOT MY NUTRIENTS AND CLONE-X IN THE MAIL TODAY!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Dec 29, 2009)

Just made new video i will post it in a minute!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Dec 29, 2009)

NEW VIDEO


[youtube]ZGjuo5okDVs[/youtube]


----------



## Spoon420 (Dec 29, 2009)

uhhh ohh i got an errror howak


----------



## howak47 (Dec 29, 2009)

Spoon420 said:


> uhhh ohh i got an errror howak


JUST LOADED IT UP IT MAY TAKE A FEW MINUTES TILL IT WILL WORK KINF OF LONG


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 29, 2009)

nice vid man!read alot of this thread,worthy as fuck!+rep


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 29, 2009)

there budding fast huh


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 29, 2009)

Yea there are, gonna be a FAT harvest, my SK is lookin good, only 2 days old tho haha


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 29, 2009)

your gonna be more then happy with the outcome.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 29, 2009)

She was the fastest in germination, and shedding the seed


----------



## howak47 (Dec 29, 2009)

400Whps said:


> nice vid man!read alot of this thread,worthy as fuck!+rep


thanks for the comments and the REP



chitownsmoking said:


> there budding fast huh


hell yea buddin super fast ..thats one of the many things i love bout this strain


----------



## hempstead (Dec 29, 2009)

Looks yummy.


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 29, 2009)

synonymous said:


> Aww man, I am set.
> 
> Bowl, Check. Kali Mist, Check. Lighter, Check.
> 
> ...


shit shit shit,you know howmuch i spend on chinese food latly?i found an awsome place near my house(i live outside of chinatown in __________)
calling them twice a week,it's soo good. to the point where i decided within 10 years i want to open a chinese resturant(&hire authentic employees,for i am cocasian and wouldnt want to insult anyone being the whiteboy in the kitchen..lol)i know this is an older post but shit i want their food now but it's closed...damn


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 29, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> only from the chitown express


lmfao!!too funny.


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 29, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> thats funny on all my runs of the sk around week 4 veg when i cupped the leaves upward to my nose i could smell a skunky coffeeness


hhahaha,thats how i smell my plants, i got 2 of 3 bagseeds stinky already(8weeks of veg now)i need to flower before they get too big
PEACE


----------



## howak47 (Dec 30, 2009)

400Whps said:


> lmfao!!too funny.


HAHAH DATS THE TRUTH!!!!!ONLY FROM THE CHITOWN EXPRESS


----------



## poplars (Dec 30, 2009)

so its looking like I have 3 males out of 7 plants .

the 3 males grew the fastest out of all the seedlings, and showed the balls first. 

I'm pretty sure I also have 1 almost confirmed female (though I'm pretty sure I'm going to have 4 females as I'm pretty sure the males have shown themselves at this point.) I'll take some pics later today.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 30, 2009)

are you planning on saving any pollen or just cloning the females?


----------



## poplars (Dec 30, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3592042]are you planning on saving any pollen or just cloning the females?[/QUOTE]

definitely saving pollen.

gonna post pics of each male so chitown can tell me which one he would pick. I'd rather not keep all 3 males pollen, rather pick one that looks like the best phenotype.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 30, 2009)

poplars said:


> definitely saving pollen.
> 
> gonna post pics of each male so chitown can tell me which one he would pick. I'd rather not keep all 3 males pollen, rather pick one that looks like the best phenotype.


 
sounds great man!!!!! 4 out of 7 females is not bad at all to


----------



## poplars (Dec 30, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> sounds great man!!!!! 4 out of 7 females is not bad at all to


yep.

I'm also feeling more inclined to pick the male that looks the most like the others . . ..

I have one male that has a ridiculously thick stem and faster growth than the others, but I don't know if this is a desirable trait as far as breeding for the better buds goes . . . 

so am I right to think that I should stick to the male that acts /most/ like the others?


----------



## Spoon420 (Dec 30, 2009)

loooking good howak, im definitely jealous. how many plants u got in there right now?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 30, 2009)

poplars said:


> yep.
> 
> I'm also feeling more inclined to pick the male that looks the most like the others . . ..
> 
> ...


 
pick the shortest, stockiest, smelliest, most potent looking male with the best looking foliage.


----------



## poplars (Dec 30, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> pick the shortest, stockiest, smelliest, most potent looking male with the best looking foliage.


whew tyeah they wreak right now. I smell nothing but skunky plant just being near them


----------



## howak47 (Dec 30, 2009)

Spoon420 said:


> loooking good howak, im definitely jealous. how many plants u got in there right now?


thanks man!!!! i got 5 flowering and 8 more that are still growin!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Dec 30, 2009)

poplars said:


> whew tyeah they wreak right now. I smell nothing but skunky plant just being near them


just wait your whole house is gowin to reekkkkkk of dat sourkush goodness hahaha


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 30, 2009)

poplars said:


> whew tyeah they wreak right now. I smell nothing but skunky plant just being near them


 
hahaha they reek huh? just a few days ago you said they didnt even smell.

bro you are in for a treat. just remember who breeds that shit!


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 31, 2009)

i bet it smells soo good after dry & cure..im definatly jelouse of the dank factors here.
PEACE


----------



## Katatawnic (Dec 31, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> just remember who breeds that shit!


Who was that, again?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 31, 2009)

this dude


----------



## poplars (Dec 31, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> hahaha they reek huh? just a few days ago you said they didnt even smell.
> 
> bro you are in for a treat. just remember who breeds that shit!


yeah they didn't smell a few days ago.

either my senses are getting better, or they're scenting because they're sexing . . . 

btw the internode growth after topping is just jaw-dropping . . . .

thanks chitown again. this shit is legit!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 31, 2009)

lolololololol that joint smoking baby from the windy city is a genius


----------



## poplars (Dec 31, 2009)

so I don't really feel like identifying with each pic which one I think is male etc.

I'll do that next time.

but for now, these are all macro pics, and I know why I can smell them now. they're all producing resin glands on the stems and leaves. on the original pics I can actually zoom in and see this. you may be able to see them in the normal pics even though they're slightly compressed.

















every one of these has been topped. the one with the least internode growth was topped last.


and of the 3 males I'm pretty sure I've figured out which one I'm gonna pick (though they ALL look pretty amazing.)

with this kind of resin gland production in VEG that's seriously impressive . . .


----------



## poplars (Dec 31, 2009)

also I just read that you can only viably keep your male pollen for 3-4 days even in good conditions . . . . is this true?

if it is there's no way I'm going to be able to breed this because I will have kept the pollen too long.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 31, 2009)

Thats not true, you can store pollen as long as your want


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 31, 2009)

poplars said:


> so I don't really feel like identifying with each pic which one I think is male etc.
> 
> I'll do that next time.
> 
> ...


 
yeah they stink in veg and have crystals..... VEG THEM LONG MAN!!!!!! do it up!


and you can keep pollin for a while


----------



## howak47 (Dec 31, 2009)

They are lookin damn good poplars ...keep up the good work!!


----------



## howak47 (Dec 31, 2009)

heres a few pics of the sk they are stinkin my whole place up now hahaha  Seems like they are doubleing the amount of crystels over night


----------



## howak47 (Dec 31, 2009)

HERES A COUPLE PICS OF THE GWS


----------



## howak47 (Dec 31, 2009)

THE ORENGEBUD X SOURKUSH IS STARTIN TO SHOW 1ST SIGNS OF THE ORENGE HAIRS POPIN UP!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 31, 2009)

coming along real good howak, as always 

poplars, your plants look good too dude.

good work guys!


----------



## howak47 (Dec 31, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> coming along real good howak, as always
> 
> poplars, your plants look good too dude.
> 
> good work guys!


THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS DR.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Dec 31, 2009)

I think i prefer your pheno for the GWS... my girl is squatty and droopy. they could use a little stretch action.


Shack


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice Howak, i love that orange


----------



## howak47 (Dec 31, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> I think i prefer your pheno for the GWS... my girl is squatty and droopy. they could use a little stretch action.
> 
> 
> Shack


thanks for the comment!!! i have 4 of the topps tied down thats why mine looks like that ....before i did that it was really squatty thenobes on this strain are really close and tight together !!!!

[QUOTE="SICC";3597807]Nice Howak, i love that orange [/QUOTE]thanks sicc ...yea i cant wait to see how the OB X SK turns out goin to be sum dank!!


----------



## howak47 (Dec 31, 2009)

JUST GOT BACK FROM PICKIN UP SUM FRUITY KUSH AND I FOUND 1 SEED IN THE MIDDLE OF ONE OF THE NUGS!!!CANT BELIVE I FOUND THAT ...DATS RARE AS HELL!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice man, alot of my seeds i have was from finding them in my meds from the clubs


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 31, 2009)

damn! looks like some tasty smokes, nice


----------



## howak47 (Dec 31, 2009)

SICC";3597954]Nice man said:


> damn! looks like some tasty smokes, nice


YEA IT IS VERY TASTY!!!! TASTE LIKE FRUITLOOPS HAHAHAH


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 31, 2009)

Yea man its hard to find, it was after a couple ounces and saving over the years 

im excited for that OBxSK, it does look like shes gonna be a sexy hoe 

make sure to document them as the F1's. and dont mix the seeds when you make them, cause im sure you will have a ton of F1's laying around, after about 5-6 grows of this breeding you should get some stable results, im really hoping for a male, i will be so dissapointed with the females lol


----------



## Fditty00 (Jan 1, 2010)

How am I so late? Stonerrrrrr. Those girls look good! Im in.


----------



## howak47 (Jan 1, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> How am I so late? Stonerrrrrr. Those girls look good! Im in.


thanks for the comment!!!


----------



## howak47 (Jan 1, 2010)

HERES A COUPLE OF PICS OF THE SOURKUSH LOOKIN FROSTY AND SUM OF THE GREAT WHITE SHARK


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 1, 2010)

Lookin good Howak, i cant wait to compare the SK to the other strains

what day of flower is this? seems like the SK is forming faster then the GWS


----------



## howak47 (Jan 1, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3601926]Lookin good Howak, i cant wait to compare the SK to the other strains

what day of flower is this? seems like the SK is forming faster then the GWS[/QUOTE]
thanks sicc!!!!the sourkush showed sex 4 days after i changed lights to 12/12 they are now 3 weeks into flowering and the fem great white shark took forever to show its 1st white hair but now its taken off i guess its around 2 weeks into floweringthanks again for the comments


----------



## howak47 (Jan 1, 2010)

LEAVE SOME COMMENTS

[youtube]4dv0HW0bF7w[/youtube]


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 1, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3601926]Lookin good Howak, i cant wait to compare the SK to the other strains

what day of flower is this? seems like the SK is forming faster then the GWS[/QUOTE]


you cant compare the sourkush to the other shit........ 


i thought you already knew bro. 


and this is to greenlantern...... you know your kali mist dont got shit on that... comeone now at 12-14 weeks bloom fuck all that!!!! INDICA IS THE WAY


----------



## howak47 (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## Fditty00 (Jan 1, 2010)

Luv that vid! U gotta lil bit of everything goin. Ive been searchin tryin to find those seeds. U got lucky. Good look Chi! I know thats gotta be some, KNOCKDOWN smoke...


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 1, 2010)

well that powerkush i wanna see grown out. skunk times afghani gotta be good. cheese is basicaly a elite pheno of skunk, gws= a white family cross. im not big on widow, ryno, russian ect. those bid bud mixes your gonna love. trust me your gonna wish you had vegged them longer they yield nice.


----------



## howak47 (Jan 1, 2010)

The cheese and powerkush have been topped once and i just topped them again yesterday and the lemon skunk has been topped one time so far!!


----------



## howak47 (Jan 1, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> well that powerkush i wanna see grown out. skunk times afghani gotta be good. cheese is basicaly a elite pheno of skunk, gws= a white family cross. im not big on widow, ryno, russian ect. those bid bud mixes your gonna love. trust me your gonna wish you had vegged them longer they yield nice.


yea i cant wait to see what the big buds do i topped 2 of them about 2 days ago and i can see a tiny bit of new growth today i will try to get sum pics of them up tomorrow!!!! iam also ready to try the cheese its suppossed to be the shit iTS won all kinds of awards .....i bet the sourkush could win sum cups to bad u cant get it in some how


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 1, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea i cant wait to see what the big buds do i topped 2 of them about 2 days ago and i can see a tiny bit of new growth today i will try to get sum pics of them up tomorrow!!!! iam also ready to try the cheese its suppossed to be the shit iTS won all kinds of awards .....i bet the sourkush could win sum cups to bad u cant get it in some how


 
hahahaha wtf you mean i cant get it in somehow???


THE CHITOWN EXPRESS WILL GO TO EUROPE. ITS BEEN THERE BEFORE.

the sourkush is dank has fuck. its funny how some people hate on it. not knowing, just hating on it cuzz they hate me. CUZZ IMA ASSHOLE YOU KNOW. lol. they just dont know what they missing, and never will........... cough...greenlantern,tom_420,goldenganja, ect.


----------



## howak47 (Jan 1, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> hahahaha wtf you mean i cant get it in somehow???
> 
> 
> THE CHITOWN EXPRESS WILL GO TO EUROPE. ITS BEEN THERE BEFORE.
> ...


I MEANT GETTING IN THE CUP COMPSU SHOULD GO OVER THERE AND GET THAT SHIT PUT IN A COMP
SOURKUSH HAS BECOME MY FAVORITE STRAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 1, 2010)

howak47 said:


> I MEANT GETTING IN THE CUP COMPSU SHOULD GO OVER THERE AND GET THAT SHIT PUT IN A COMP
> SOURKUSH HAS BECOME MY FAVORITE STRAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

yo man i could see it winning best indica forever!!!!! 

the problem is i have to get the actual bud that i grew overthere, and prolly get sponserd, or atleast plugged up with an already existing seed company..... but yeah the sk would smash on some dutch genetics!!!! and its got some for the canadians aswell. sk is better then godbud, though godbud is the shit tooo!!! its my next favorite indica!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## howak47 (Jan 1, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> yo man i could see it winning best indica forever!!!!!
> 
> the problem is i have to get the actual bud that i grew overthere, and prolly get sponserd, or atleast plugged up with an already existing seed company..... but yeah the sk would smash on some dutch genetics!!!! and its got some for the canadians aswell. sk is better then godbud, though godbud is the shit tooo!!! its my next favorite indica!!!!


YEA THAT WOULD BE A PROBLEM U WOULD HAVE TO MOVE OVER THERE AND GROW IT HAHAH THAT WOULD BE THE SHIT ...IF I COULD I WOULD MOVE OVER THERE TO GROW DANK!!!I HAVE NEVER HAD ANY GODBUD SOUNDS LIKE IT WOULD BE DANK!!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 1, 2010)

howak47 said:


> YEA THAT WOULD BE A PROBLEM U WOULD HAVE TO MOVE OVER THERE AND GROW IT HAHAH THAT WOULD BE THE SHIT ...IF I COULD I WOULD MOVE OVER THERE TO GROW DANK!!!I HAVE NEVER HAD ANY GODBUD SOUNDS LIKE IT WOULD BE DANK!!!!


 
awwman godbud is the dizzle to. its mostly indica but like 1/4 sativa and it is fucking dank. reeks of dank ass berries, with alot of skunk in it!!!! crystals everywere. and yields decent has hell to


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 1, 2010)

How long after the SK male showed sex did it take for your male SK to starting putting out pollen?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 1, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3603244]How long after the SK male showed sex did it take for your male SK to starting putting out pollen?[/QUOTE]


just harvest them before they open and let them dry in a pill bottle for a few days...


----------



## howak47 (Jan 2, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3603244]How long after the SK male showed sex did it take for your male SK to starting putting out pollen?[/QUOTE]
not long at all man it seemed like it was sumthing like 2 weeks after it showed i started gettin pollin off it!!!! every time the wind blew i could see thick yellow pollin flyin off


----------



## fried at 420 (Jan 2, 2010)

nice plannts man seriously
i gotta get started soon i need seeds though
if im even gunna do it
but i like the way your doing things here


so what plants are getting the pollen?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 2, 2010)

fried at 420 said:


> nice plannts man seriously
> i gotta get started soon i need seeds though
> if im even gunna do it
> but i like the way your doing things here
> ...


 
i think all of them or has many has he can. he should be able to do all of them it dont take much pollin to pollinate a plant


----------



## howak47 (Jan 2, 2010)

fried at 420 said:


> nice plannts man seriously
> i gotta get started soon i need seeds though
> if im even gunna do it
> but i like the way your doing things here
> ...


thanks for the comments and i will probly pollinate everything i can!!!!



chitownsmoking said:


> i think all of them or has many has he can. he should be able to do all of them it dont take much pollin to pollinate a plant


u got it man goin to do as many plants as i can (well one bud per plant)


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jan 2, 2010)

its hard to keep up with this thread!

I'll have to read back for myself... but what i'm hearing is your dusting your whole crop?
erm... well a bud off each girl? should be some interesting crosses coming out of all this.

COOL! 


Shack


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 2, 2010)

Shackleford.R said:


> its hard to keep up with this thread!
> 
> I'll have to read back for myself... but what i'm hearing is your dusting your whole crop?
> erm... well a bud off each girl? should be some interesting crosses coming out of all this.
> ...


 
oo yeah some interesting crosses used to cross to other interesting crosses.


----------



## howak47 (Jan 2, 2010)

yea it should be interesting ...noT doin whole crop just 1 bud per plant!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Jan 2, 2010)

HERES A COUPLE OF PICS OF THE BIG DUD CROSS ...I TOPPED 2 OF THEM ABOUT 2 DAYS AGO AND 1OF THEM IAM NOT GOING TO TOP!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 2, 2010)

lol i told you they was indicas

look at those fat leaves


----------



## howak47 (Jan 2, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> lol i told you they was indicas
> 
> look at those fat leaves


LOLOL YEA U DID THEY SEEM TO BE GROWIN A LITTLE SLOWER THAn everything else but i do have them under the aerogarden lights and not on the desk!!! i have a extra 1 1/2 gal bucket i was thinking of transplantin one of the 3 into it what do u think????


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 2, 2010)

yeah transplant them. they may be growing slowly cuzz there not getting enough light due to the bigger plants sucking the light up. were in your setup do you got them.

nevermind. i justreread what you said.


----------



## howak47 (Jan 2, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> yeah transplant them. they may be growing slowly cuzz there not getting enough light due to the bigger plants sucking the light up. were in your setup do you got them.
> 
> nevermind. i justreread what you said.


i only have room to transplant 1 of them ...i guess i will do the biggest one that i topped


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 2, 2010)

in that case just wait for sex and transplant your biggest female


----------



## howak47 (Jan 2, 2010)

TRANSPLANTED SMALL ORANGEBUD X SOURKUSH TO A SLIGHTLY BIGGER POT


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 2, 2010)

looking nice.


----------



## howak47 (Jan 2, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> in that case just wait for sex and transplant your biggest female


HAHAH TO LATE I JUST TRANSPLANTED THE BIGGEST ONE TO 1 1/2 GAL BUCKET


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 2, 2010)

hope it turns out female bro!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Jan 2, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> hope it turns out female bro!!!!


yea me to if not i will pull it up and transplant another one


----------



## howak47 (Jan 2, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> looking nice.


THANKS MAN ...


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 2, 2010)

just wanted to add... the hash, hash oil that comes from this strain is some ungodly shit.........


----------



## howak47 (Jan 2, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> just wanted to add... the hash, hash oil that comes from this strain is some ungodly shit.........


sounds good man ...i made sum honey oil 1 time and that shit was a pain in the ass to do


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 2, 2010)

howak47 said:


> sounds good man ...i made sum honey oil 1 time and that shit was a pain in the ass to do


 
man thats easy.......... the hardest part is building or ordering a extractor


----------



## 400Whps (Jan 2, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> man thats easy.......... the hardest part is building or ordering a extractor


true, do you use butane?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 2, 2010)

400Whps said:


> true, do you use butane?


 
oo yeah has filterd has i can find it. though hexane is the best to use!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 2, 2010)

i wanna order something like FDD did

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/12851-honey-oil-made-using-butane.html


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 2, 2010)

^^^ or you can make your own for cheaper


----------



## Spoon420 (Jan 2, 2010)

yea dude i actually bought the honey oil extractor for 40 bucks , while i was waiting for it to come in the mail me and my buddy made one out of PVC for like 4 bucks. and its twice the size of the one i ordered... so lesson be learned by my mistake, make ur own haha


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 2, 2010)

Spoon420 said:


> yea dude i actually bought the honey oil extractor for 40 bucks , while i was waiting for it to come in the mail me and my buddy made one out of PVC for like 4 bucks. and its twice the size of the one i ordered... so lesson be learned by my mistake, make ur own haha


 
yeah you can make one for hella cheap though you shouldnt use pvc.....


----------



## Spoon420 (Jan 2, 2010)

really y not?


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 2, 2010)

you buy ones for cheap as well, no work required haha

idk i'd rather has something reliable and already made then trying to go out and try and find everything i need


----------



## Spoon420 (Jan 2, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3606150]you buy ones for cheap as well, no work required haha

idk i'd rather has something reliable and already made then trying to go out and try and find everything i need[/QUOTE]

yea but when u live in a town where theres nothing to do but get high then going on a little adventure to make something useful can b fun.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 2, 2010)

[email protected] funny shit man


----------



## 619SixFour (Jan 2, 2010)

Sup fockers, just stoppin by to check up on your grow. Looking good. Have you ever tried soiless mix?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 2, 2010)

619SixFour said:


> Sup fockers, just stoppin by to check up on your grow. Looking good. Have you ever tried soiless mix?


 
you talking about coco coir and str8 perlite and shit like that HOLMZ?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 2, 2010)

aint that what howak is using? a soiless mix??


----------



## 619SixFour (Jan 3, 2010)

Yea like Sunshine mix 4 and Becuzz Hydromix HP. It is cheap and works way better than soil indoors. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't think he is using true soil(dirt).it's a soiless medium howak is using.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 3, 2010)

maybe this will help yall


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 3, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3609636]maybe this will help yall





[/QUOTE]


lol sicc is that a marijuana plant? shame on your growing marijuana??


----------



## howak47 (Jan 3, 2010)

i use a mosture control soil and bat guano mixed!!!what would be the best soilless mix to use


----------



## Haggard (Jan 3, 2010)

howak47 said:


> i use a mosture control soil and bat guano mixed!!!what would be the best soilless mix to use


I suggest coco gro as the best. ur plants look great. thanks for the rep, heres some back. keep the input coming. scribed


----------



## howak47 (Jan 3, 2010)

Haggard said:


> I suggest coco gro as the best. ur plants look great. thanks for the rep, heres some back. keep the input coming. scribed


Thanks for the info ,comments and REPkeep watchin!!!!


----------



## smokebros (Jan 3, 2010)

yeahhha pimpin


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 3, 2010)

how is everyone doing tonight


----------



## howak47 (Jan 4, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> how is everyone doing tonight


WHAT UP MAN BOUT TO POST SUM NEW PICS !!!!!!!

[youtube]aKvzWH9O4as[/youtube]


----------



## 43%burnt (Jan 4, 2010)

Subscribing


----------



## howak47 (Jan 4, 2010)

I TIED THE GWS DOWN FURTHER TODAY AND WATERED WITH GH NURTIENTS & KOOLBLOOM!! IT IS STARTIN TO BUD UP REALLY FAST AND IS GETTIN A SWEET SMELL TO HER


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 4, 2010)

bust out some sourkush pics


----------



## howak47 (Jan 4, 2010)

WELL ITS DAY 25(3 1/2 WEEKS FLOWERING)I TIED DOWN BOTH SOURKUSHS FURTHER DOWN TODAY!!! THEY ARE SMELLIN SO DAMN GOOD AND ARE GETTIN FATER BY THE DAY HERES SUM PICS LET ME KNOW WHAT U ALL THINK!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Jan 4, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> bust out some sourkush pics


HAHAHA U KNOW I GOT U


----------



## howak47 (Jan 4, 2010)

HERES A PIC OF THE BIG ORANGEBUD X SOURKUSH SAME AGE AS SOURKUSH 3 1/2 WEEKS FLOWERING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 4, 2010)

that is a very pretty hybrid


----------



## howak47 (Jan 4, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> that is a very pretty hybrid


THANKS CHI...IAM PRETTY HAPPY WITH THE WAY ITS TURNIN OUT SO FAR ITS BUDIN A LITTLE SLOWER THAN THE SOURKUSH BUT THATS OK IT IS GETTIN A REALLY NICE SMELL TO IT


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 4, 2010)

howak47 said:


> THANKS CHI...IAM PRETTY HAPPY WITH THE WAY ITS TURNIN OUT SO FAR ITS BUDIN A LITTLE SLOWER THAN THE SOURKUSH BUT THATS OK IT IS GETTIN A REALLY NICE SMELL TO IT


can you describe the smell?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 4, 2010)

the sourkush is looking dank. nice dude


----------



## howak47 (Jan 4, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> can you describe the smell?


yea it smells really fruity like the orengebud but if u touch it it smells a little sour kind of like the sourkush but not as strong 



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> the sourkush is looking dank. nice dude


thanks for the comment doc


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 5, 2010)

Damn them bitches are getting frosty


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 5, 2010)

sup with some pure sk pics howak?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey playa, did u miss it? It's a few posts above


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 5, 2010)

naw playa i think you missed it doc.....thats a sk cross


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 5, 2010)

Nope, u did. Post #760


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 5, 2010)

lol


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 5, 2010)

yeah your right there she goes..... ahh i just got my fix thanx doc.....


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 5, 2010)

i donno what i would do without you guys man... lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice pics SICC! Damn your sk's sure grow fast! Lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey man, this is my favorite journal. I know what goes on in here!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 5, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Nice pics SICC! Damn your sk's sure grow fast! Lol


 
hahahahahahahahaha i think he got the "shrek" pheno!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 5, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hey man, this is my favorite journal. I know what goes on in here!


 
this is like the jerry springer show of r.i.u.!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 5, 2010)

weres the hommie howak at today?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 5, 2010)

probably Where most people not under house arrest usually do at this time,,, working


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 5, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> probably What most people not under house arrest usually do at this time,,, working


 

hahahahahahahaha


----------



## howak47 (Jan 5, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> weres the hommie howak at today?


what up man ...so u almost missed the pics hahahahah ..i was a fucin work today mon-thursday


----------



## 400Whps (Jan 5, 2010)

shit the sk and skxO look boom, i see a nice chop in you almost-near future!
yo chitown,atleast on house arrest you have all the time to your garden you want...
& i didnt realize th SK was sicc's ... i see a nice chop in you almost-near future aswell!
PEACE keep up the good growin


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 5, 2010)

Naw the SK is CTS's lol??


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 6, 2010)

lol i am not on house arrest the flyin hawaiin is just spreading rumors lol


----------



## fried at 420 (Jan 6, 2010)

loooooookin' goood bro


----------



## howak47 (Jan 6, 2010)

fried at 420 said:


> loooooookin' goood bro


THANKS MAN!!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Jan 6, 2010)

CHECK OUT THIS FUCKIN HUGE BUD OF BUBBA KUSH
[youtube]VRuRFeay7fw[/youtube]


----------



## fried at 420 (Jan 6, 2010)

that looks soo sweet and bomb


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 6, 2010)

haha you gotta love youtube

that shit looked bomb of fuc


----------



## Fditty00 (Jan 6, 2010)

Your the Update KING! Most journals have a pic every week. We get videos, pics eryday. Ur the P. Diddy of journals Love this shit!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 6, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Your the Update KING! Most journals have a pic every week. We get videos, pics eryday. Ur the P. Diddy of journals Love this shit!!


 
howak takes pride in his work.....


----------



## poplars (Jan 6, 2010)

damn I'm so stoked to flower this strain 

I should have the funds to get a HPS going within this month!


----------



## howak47 (Jan 6, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Your the Update KING! Most journals have a pic every week. We get videos, pics eryday. Ur the P. Diddy of journals Love this shit!!


hahahahah thanks man bout to post sum more pics to 




chitownsmoking said:


> howak takes pride in his work.....


dats right u know it


----------



## howak47 (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## howak47 (Jan 6, 2010)

poplars said:


> damn I'm so stoked to flower this strain
> 
> I should have the funds to get a HPS going within this month!


HELL YEA I LOVE THIS STRAIN GOOD I WANT TO SEE THIS DONE UNDER A HPS


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 6, 2010)

looking good bro, love the greenery. it's obvious the plants get a lot of love, they look happy. nice job!!


----------



## howak47 (Jan 6, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> looking good bro, love the greenery. it's obvious the plants get a lot of love, they look happy. nice job!!


hahah ooo yea lots of love!!!!! thanks for the comments


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 6, 2010)

Its almost like a sea of Green or something, keep it up i always enjoy the porn


----------



## howak47 (Jan 6, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3625056]Its almost like a sea of Green or something, keep it up i always enjoy the porn [/QUOTE]
thanks sicc !!! yea it looks like sea of green cause everything is tied down and all the buds that would have been small are grown up into nice little colas hahahah


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 6, 2010)

haha yea man you got this shit down like crazy homie, you make it look TOO easy 

gave ya a +REP as well  (finally, i needed to spread some love  )


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 7, 2010)

looking great. the sourkush cross seems to have frosted up nicely to. i think the next generation will be even better once its recrossed with a sourkush male. and i bet everything is gonna be that much better once crossed to the sourkush. esp. that powerkush!!!


----------



## 400Whps (Jan 7, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> lol i am not on house arrest the flyin hawaiin is just spreading rumors lol


good tings. i took things too literall..lol


----------



## 400Whps (Jan 7, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3620441]Naw the SK is CTS's lol??[/QUOTE]
oh ya, thats why i dont drink anymore.....lol
i had my first drinks in over a year this day and fucked up afew comments,lol
yaggermiester,liquid cocains and bolivian or bolgarian beers...
sorry for my fuckups yall... 
howak,keep up the good work.PEACE


----------



## howak47 (Jan 7, 2010)

SICC";3625170]haha yea man you got this shit down like crazy homie said:


> looking great. the sourkush cross seems to have frosted up nicely to. i think the next generation will be even better once its recrossed with a sourkush male. and i bet everything is gonna be that much better once crossed to the sourkush. esp. that powerkush!!!


thanks chi!!!!!!!!! yea it has really frosted up and smellin stronger by the dayiam ready to see what this powerkush is goin to look like!! bout to post pics of the powerkush,cheese & lemon skunk


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 7, 2010)

howak47 said:


> hahah thanks sicc and for the REP I still cant give u any REp
> 
> 
> thanks chi!!!!!!!!! yea it has really frosted up and smellin stronger by the dayiam ready to see what this powerkush is goin to look like!! bout to post pics of the powerkush,cheese & lemon skunk


 
were the pics bro? lol


----------



## howak47 (Jan 8, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> were the pics bro? lol


BOUT TO POST DIM NOW HAHAHAH


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 8, 2010)

howak47 said:


> BOUT TO POST DIM NOW HAHAHAH


 

yeeeeeeeeeeeeee haaaaaaaaaaw


----------



## howak47 (Jan 8, 2010)

I WATERED THEM TODAY WITH A GH NUTRIENTS TRANSITION MIX !!! IAM GOIN TO TIE THEM DOWN REALLY SOON GOIN TO LET THEM STRETCH A LITTLE BIT 1ST!!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 8, 2010)

aww hell yeah man thats great that they showed sex!!!!!


how the bigbuds doing?


----------



## howak47 (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## howak47 (Jan 8, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> aww hell yeah man thats great that they showed sex!!!!!
> 
> 
> how the bigbuds doing?


WELL I ALREADY KNEW THEY WERE FEMALE CAUSE THEY WERE FEM SEEDS  GOT ONE MORE PIC OF A PLANT THAT I FORGOT ABOUT THAT WAS BEHIND THE BIG ASS GREAT WHITE SHARK!!! REMEMBER THE ZONA X SOURKUSH DAT I TOOK OUT OF AEROGARDEN AND PUT INTO THE PUNCH CONTAINER WITH NO DRAINAGE? WELL I TRANSPLANTED IT INTO THE SMALL POT I HAD IT WAS NOT GROWIN ANY ROOTS IN THAT PUNCH CONTAINER SO IAM HOPEING IT MIGHT PICK BACK UP AND DO GOOD


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 8, 2010)

you should top those bigbugs one more time before they show sex! that would look cool in a few weeks and help yield


----------



## howak47 (Jan 8, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> you should top those bigbugs one more time before they show sex! that would look cool in a few weeks and help yield


YEA I PROBLY WILL DO THAT 1 OF THEM I DID NOT TOPP AT ALL SO I WILL TOPP THE 2 THAT I HAVE ALREADY DONE AGAIN


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 8, 2010)

i think your right i think that last bigbud is reall that one hybrid bean,,,,,,


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 8, 2010)

howak47 said:


> I WATERED THEM TODAY WITH A GH NUTRIENTS TRANSITION MIX !!! IAM GOIN TO TIE THEM DOWN REALLY SOON GOIN TO LET THEM STRETCH A LITTLE BIT 1ST!!!!


Looking good! Had to bump this over  it's a new page


----------



## howak47 (Jan 8, 2010)

thanks for the comments doc!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Jan 8, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> i think your right i think that last bigbud is reall that one hybrid bean,,,,,,


yea cause it looks alot dif than the other 2 !!!
i think iam goin to make a new sourkush video tomorrow it will be 4 week flowering half way to the end!!!!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 8, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea cause it looks alot dif than the other 2 !!!
> i think iam goin to make a new sourkush video tomorrow it will be 4 week flowering half way to the end!!!!!!


 
and those four weeks will just fly right by


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 8, 2010)

Everything is lookn great man, good to hear they showed sex already, cant wait for some more bud porn


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jan 8, 2010)

got a ? r you already using koolbloom? i have the dry form and its my understanding to wait until tthe last few weeks before they finsh to use it ive never used it but i have plants in flower that r all showing hairs all females 10 of em 6 blue bystics and 4 afghan kush ive used tiger bloom and big bloom foxfarm and fertilome 8 59 9 somethin like that is it ok to go ahead and use the koolbloom


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 8, 2010)

Yea man the KoolBloom is meant for the last couple weeks

I havnt heard anything about people using it before so im not too sure what it would do, i think its because it makes your solution really high in PM's or something, purdaddy was tell me some shit about it a while bacc


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jan 8, 2010)

ima get ahold of him and see what he says ive already talked to him today cuz my afghan mother the leaves r curling downwards you will see in the vid if i ever get it uploaded lol havin heat issues it aint the ph its at 6.5


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jan 8, 2010)

lookin wonderful man keep up the great work beautiful plants


----------



## 400Whps (Jan 8, 2010)

looks good howhawk, lets see this 4w old bud porn!PEACE
edit:doesnt sounds right at all. i like'em older!


----------



## howak47 (Jan 8, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> got a ? r you already using koolbloom? i have the dry form and its my understanding to wait until tthe last few weeks before they finsh to use it ive never used it but i have plants in flower that r all showing hairs all females 10 of em 6 blue bystics and 4 afghan kush ive used tiger bloom and big bloom foxfarm and fertilome 8 59 9 somethin like that is it ok to go ahead and use the koolbloom


[QUOTE="SICC";3631959]Yea man the KoolBloom is meant for the last couple weeks

I havnt heard anything about people using it before so im not too sure what it would do, i think its because it makes your solution really high in PM's or something, purdaddy was tell me some shit about it a while bacc[/QUOTE]no man its cool i use it at the start of flowering all the way to the end i have always used it like this cause thats what the general hydroponics feed chart says to do heres the link to the chart it will tell u click on 2nd web site on google http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source=hp&q=gh+feed+chart&aq=f&aqi=&oq=&fp=e8d6ef47431c6a4a


----------



## howak47 (Jan 8, 2010)

it says to only use the DRY koolbloom at the end but the liquid can be used the whole time!!!


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jan 8, 2010)

clear something up for me mah dude. you have lemon skunk and great white shark going right now?
what are your thoughts on the strains? my GWS grew MUCH faster than the LS during veg.
LS showed preflowers first and now to make it even more confusing, GWS has showed preflowers and already has cola tops starting.. where as the LS is still preflowers only.
Is this how your ladies treated you? Are yours from GreenHouse? wondering if we have same or different phenos.. i LOVE the GWS pheno I have, but LS leaves certain traits to be desired.


Shack


----------



## howak47 (Jan 8, 2010)

new video 

[youtube]EcGy4rekV4s[/youtube]


----------



## howak47 (Jan 8, 2010)

400Whps said:


> looks good howhawk, lets see this 4w old bud porn!PEACE
> edit:doesnt sounds right at all. i like'em older!


thanks for the comments check ou the new video and get your fix!!!



Shackleford.R said:


> clear something up for me mah dude. you have lemon skunk and great white shark going right now?
> what are your thoughts on the strains? my GWS grew MUCH faster than the LS during veg.
> LS showed preflowers first and now to make it even more confusing, GWS has showed preflowers and already has cola tops starting.. where as the LS is still preflowers only.
> Is this how your ladies treated you? Are yours from GreenHouse? wondering if we have same or different phenos.. i LOVE the GWS pheno I have, but LS leaves certain traits to be desired.
> ...


yea i have both of those strains the gws is from greenhouse and the Ls is from DNA!!!! the Ls is taken alot longer than the gws ! the gws is fucin huge now and full of buds its supposed to be a very heavy yeilder and has a flowering time of 8 to 10 weeks mine is on its 4th week of flowering now !!!!



pitbudz87 said:


> lookin wonderful man keep up the great work beautiful plants


thanks for the comment pit!!!!

[QUOTE="SICC";3631911]Everything is lookn great man, good to hear they showed sex already, cant wait for some more bud porn[/QUOTE]thanks for the comments


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jan 9, 2010)

lookin good howak47 love the video its the only way i can post now check mine out its on the pcc offical update thread well its on both cuz im a dumbass and couldent get it figured out lol


----------



## howak47 (Jan 9, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> lookin good howak47 love the video its the only way i can post now check mine out its on the pcc offical update thread well its on both cuz im a dumbass and couldent get it figured out lol


thanks pit !!! iam goin to check out your video now !!!


----------



## howak47 (Jan 9, 2010)

WELL THE BIGBUD I DID NOT TOP TURNED MALE !!!!HERES 2 PICS OF MALE AND ONE OF THE OTHERS THAT I JUST TOPPED FOR 2ND TIME


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jan 9, 2010)

damn bro that sucks man sorry to hear that


----------



## howak47 (Jan 9, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> damn bro that sucks man sorry to hear that


thanks pit now we will see what the other bigbud and the hybrid do


----------



## howak47 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## howak47 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 9, 2010)

looks good! nice job


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 9, 2010)

damn that sk cross is really looking good


----------



## howak47 (Jan 9, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> looks good! nice job


thanks for the comments!!!!



chitownsmoking said:


> damn that sk cross is really looking good


yea its really startin to pick up thanks chi!!!!


----------



## Fditty00 (Jan 10, 2010)

So I was piffed out into the galaxy. I googled 'Sour Orange'. It kicked out....drumroll........Seville! I think its a fucn great name. Seville Kush Im jus sayin. I have know idea how i remembered it today.


----------



## poplars (Jan 10, 2010)

got my first fem showing yesterday .

looks like a GREAT phenotype too. we'll see what it does in flower. but I"m pretty certain chitown has this shit hella stable. 

either way I should expect to make it out with 3-4 females, and hopefully atleast 2 different phenotypes.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 10, 2010)

how big are yours pop?


----------



## howak47 (Jan 10, 2010)

poplars said:


> got my first fem showing yesterday .
> 
> looks like a GREAT phenotype too. we'll see what it does in flower. but I"m pretty certain chitown has this shit hella stable.
> 
> either way I should expect to make it out with 3-4 females, and hopefully atleast 2 different phenotypes.


glad to hear that poplars when u goin to post sum more pics?


----------



## howak47 (Jan 10, 2010)

COUPLE MORE PICS OF SK ,OB X SK


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 10, 2010)

yeah your gonna get a decent yield


----------



## hempstead (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice man. They're really nice. Is that just under CFLs?


----------



## howak47 (Jan 10, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> yeah your gonna get a decent yield


YEA ITS REALLY STARTIN TO CHUNK UP AND THE GREAT WHITE SHARK IS JUST COVERED WITH BUDS ITS SUPPOSED TO BE A REAL HEAVY YEILDER I WILL POST SUM NEW PICS OF IT LATER TONIGHT !!!


hempstead said:


> Nice man. They're really nice. Is that just under CFLs?


THANKS MAN AND YES ALL MY LIGHTS ARE CFLS , 3 LIGHTS THAT ARE IN THE AEROGARDEN AND A 2 FOOT FLORESCENT BULB ALTOGETHER AROUND 450 WATTS


----------



## highflyby (Jan 10, 2010)

howak47 said:


> YEA ITS REALLY STARTIN TO CHUNK UP AND THE GREAT WHITE SHARK IS JUST COVERED WITH BUDS ITS SUPPOSED TO BE A REAL HEAVY YEILDER I WILL POST SUM NEW PICS OF IT LATER TONIGHT !!!
> THANKS MAN AND YES ALL MY LIGHTS ARE CFLS , 3 LIGHTS THAT ARE IN THE AEROGARDEN AND A 2 FOOT FLORESCENT BULB ALTOGETHER AROUND 450 WATTS



Man idk what to say....that much trichrome production that early in flower is amazing!

Scribed and +rep brother.....im pullin up a chair to watch these babies flower


----------



## howak47 (Jan 10, 2010)

highflyby said:


> Man idk what to say....that much trichrome production that early in flower is amazing!
> 
> Scribed and +rep brother.....im pullin up a chair to watch these babies flower


thanks for the comments and the repyea they are growin really fast the sk takes 8 weeks from the 1st sign of white hairs!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Jan 10, 2010)

just got back from getting a new touch-screen sony handycam dvd650 camcorder/camera it takes little dvds or memory card ..looks like iam goin to be able to get sum really close up videos and pics


----------



## Haggard (Jan 10, 2010)

grats on the new gear


----------



## howak47 (Jan 10, 2010)

couple of pics with new camcorder 2nd pic is a close up of sum kush i got today!!! iam loading a new video up now it will be up in about 1hour its of the great white shark


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 10, 2010)

nice equipment bro. sweet purchase. you know chitowns gonna get on your ass for not buying an HPS light instead! lol


----------



## howak47 (Jan 10, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> nice equipment bro. sweet purchase. you know chitowns gonna get on your ass for not buying an HPS light instead! lol


thanks man hahah i know he is but the real reason i have not got one yet is b/c where i live (i have a good reason but the time will eventually come)


----------



## howak47 (Jan 10, 2010)

new video of the great white shark

[youtube]8yol8JifnEc[/youtube]


----------



## smokebros (Jan 10, 2010)

sicck thread bro


----------



## 400Whps (Jan 10, 2010)

very nice howhawk!! should have got an hps!! it pays for itself first round. but the camera's great to have, i recently got a decent one.great deal at thatlol
if you want to take really good bud pic's get a digital slr with macro &/or super macro "Macro lenses are designed to make the miniscule appear larger than life: they are often used to capture small subjects like insects, lizards, stamps and coins" source: http://www.digital-slr-guide.com/best-digital-slr-for-closeups.html
i had a nice nikon that got jacked from my apt a year ago.(moved since then) you can use it to look at trich's for harvesteven take good pics of'em.
NOT bashing your camera,it looks sick.thanks for sharing this grow, ive shown a friend of mine who is starting a kitchen cfl grow afew of your pics today to assure him good weed CAN be grown with cfl's,he is as convinsed as i amPEACE OUT btw im prettysure your camera has a decent macro setting-TRY IT(if it does)


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 11, 2010)

bro..... im shrooming hard has fuck dog.... ive been shrromin since 11pm its now 3 in the mourn chitown time. and i cant sleep. i have this crazy ass body buzz i cant get rid off.


----------



## Fditty00 (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice cam.!!


----------



## poplars (Jan 11, 2010)

so I topped all my SK's (2nd and possibly last time). I'll take new pics in a week because I love shock factor of dramatic differences in pictures haha.


----------



## howak47 (Jan 11, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> bro..... im shrooming hard has fuck dog.... ive been shrromin since 11pm its now 3 in the mourn chitown time. and i cant sleep. i have this crazy ass body buzz i cant get rid off.


damn u i wish i was there eatin sum shrooms .havent had any in about 5 years me and a buddy used to go pick them all the time had like 3 good spots to get them we have to pick your own cause there is no one that sells them around here at all !!!


----------



## howak47 (Jan 11, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Nice cam.!!


thanks man!!!



smokebros said:


> sicck thread bro


thanks 



400Whps said:


> very nice howhawk!! should have got an hps!! it pays for itself first round. but the camera's great to have, i recently got a decent one.great deal at thatlol
> if you want to take really good bud pic's get a digital slr with macro &/or super macro "Macro lenses are designed to make the miniscule appear larger than life: they are often used to capture small subjects like insects, lizards, stamps and coins" source: http://www.digital-slr-guide.com/best-digital-slr-for-closeups.html
> i had a nice nikon that got jacked from my apt a year ago.(moved since then) you can use it to look at trich's for harvesteven take good pics of'em.
> NOT bashing your camera,it looks sick.thanks for sharing this grow, ive shown a friend of mine who is starting a kitchen cfl grow afew of your pics today to assure him good weed CAN be grown with cfl's,he is as convinsed as i amPEACE OUT btw im prettysure your camera has a decent macro setting-TRY IT(if it does)


thanks for the info i will check out that linkhahah so your friend liked the pics?thanks for watchin my grow and yea it has like 2 dif macro settings still got to figure it out thanks agian


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 11, 2010)

howak47 said:


> damn u i wish i was there eatin sum shrooms .havent had any in about 5 years me and a buddy used to go pick them all the time had like 3 good spots to get them we have to pick your own cause there is no one that sells them around here at all !!!


 
lol i happen to know were they grow


----------



## howak47 (Jan 11, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> lol i happen to know were they grow


ooo really i still know of a place but the only time to really get a lot of them is around june and july


----------



## howak47 (Jan 12, 2010)

well i had another zona x sourkush plant that i had took out of the aerogarden and put in a 32oz cup and forgot bout it ..it was behind the great white shark hahahahah...and to top it off i looked at it and its a FEMALE so i transplanted it into a pot and it has never been topped goin to be small but ooo well ill get sumthing off of it and this will be the 1st female zona x sourkush plant i have had so cant wait to see what the bud looks like on it .....heres sum pics off it before and after transplanted and of the top with the white hairs


----------



## Fditty00 (Jan 12, 2010)

Congratz! That like finding a $100 in the dryer. Forgot about it, and boom, there it is wadded up in ur sockz.


----------



## howak47 (Jan 12, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Congratz! That like finding a $100 in the dryer. Forgot about it, and boom, there it is wadded up in ur sockz.


HAHAHA TRUE DAT


----------



## howak47 (Jan 12, 2010)

NEW SOURKUSH & OB X SK VIDEO 

[youtube]4sWEXtz7--c[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice vid man, that camera is fucin crazy lol


----------



## Fditty00 (Jan 12, 2010)

Fo real. That cam is better than Urban Growers!


----------



## howak47 (Jan 12, 2010)

SICC";3651031]Nice vid man said:


> Fo real. That cam is better than Urban Growers!


hahahaha thanks


----------



## poplars (Jan 12, 2010)

looking good 

I'm stoned as fuck off 3 different indicas


----------



## howak47 (Jan 12, 2010)

video of sum kush i got today

[youtube]pqGZLR3QkUg[/youtube]


----------



## howak47 (Jan 12, 2010)

poplars said:


> looking good
> 
> I'm stoned as fuck off 3 different indicas


thanks man iam stoned off 1 kind hahahah


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 13, 2010)

that video did them some justice!!!


----------



## poplars (Jan 13, 2010)

howak47 said:


> video of sum kush i got today
> 
> [youtube]pqGZLR3QkUg[/youtube]


nice, looks like some chronic outdoor indica


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jan 13, 2010)

your camera is freaking insane!! lol i could see the structure of the damn trichomes!
everything looks healthy. +rep 


Shack


----------



## howak47 (Jan 13, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> that video did them some justice!!!


hell yea it did iam lovin this camera!!!!! thanks 



poplars said:


> nice, looks like some chronic outdoor indica


thanks this shit is so fruity 



Shackleford.R said:


> your camera is freaking insane!! lol i could see the structure of the damn trichomes!
> everything looks healthy. +rep
> 
> 
> Shack


hahaha thanks for the comments shackle yea it works really good !!!!thanks for da REP to


----------



## howak47 (Jan 13, 2010)

WELL THE BIGBUD HYBRID SHOWED FEMALE TODAY........ BUT THE ONLY BIGDUD I HAD LEFT IN THE BIG POT TURNED MALE  SO IAM GOIN TO PUT THE HYBRID IN THE POT WHERE THE MALE WAS I WILL HAVE PICS OF HER IN NEW POT LATER ....HERES A FEW PICS


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the male, the female looks great


----------



## howak47 (Jan 13, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3655307]Sorry to hear about the male, the female looks great [/QUOTE]
thanks sicc iam bout to post a pic of her in new pot


----------



## howak47 (Jan 13, 2010)

1ST 3 PICS BIGBUD HYBRID 
4TH IS POWERKUSH


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 13, 2010)

sorry to hear about the males but congrats on the female


----------



## howak47 (Jan 13, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> sorry to hear about the males but congrats on the female


thanks man!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 14, 2010)

whats up with a groupshot?


----------



## highflyby (Jan 14, 2010)

Hate to repeat....but yeah ti does suck to hear that some males came....but the female does look good 

We defiantly need a group shot, I totally agree 

+Rep


----------



## howak47 (Jan 14, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> whats up with a groupshot?


i will try to get one up maybe tonight



highflyby said:


> Hate to repeat....but yeah ti does suck to hear that some males came....but the female does look good
> 
> We defiantly need a group shot, I totally agree
> 
> +Rep


thanks for the comments and da REP


----------



## howak47 (Jan 14, 2010)

heres a few pics i had to move sum of the lights to get all of them in pic !! last pic is of a bud on the great white shark


----------



## 619SixFour (Jan 15, 2010)

Dog, everytime I see your grow I am impressed with your make do with what the fuck I have attitude. Other fools bitch about expensive nutes and equipment and you get fat nugs with your humble setup. REP to you my friend.


----------



## Fditty00 (Jan 15, 2010)

Fo real^^^^^^^


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 15, 2010)

looking lovely howak


----------



## howak47 (Jan 15, 2010)

619SixFour said:


> Dog, everytime I see your grow I am impressed with your make do with what the fuck I have attitude. Other fools bitch about expensive nutes and equipment and you get fat nugs with your humble setup. REP to you my friend.


hahah thanks for the comments and the REP!!!! keep watchin


Fditty00 said:


> Fo real^^^^^^^


thanks


chitownsmoking said:


> looking lovely howak


thanks chitown!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Jan 15, 2010)

I will make a new video later today!!!!!! The girls are bout to start 5th week flowering !!!!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 15, 2010)

howak47 said:


> I will make a new video later today!!!!!! The girls are bout to start 5th week flowering !!!!!!


 
only 3 more weeks.......


----------



## howak47 (Jan 15, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> only 3 more weeks.......


hell yea man 3 weeks left


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 16, 2010)

wassup pimp. it's been a few days since I visited. your journal moves like mine dude, if you miss a few days, you miss alot of shit!lol had alot of catching up to do. everything looks awesome dude, I like the way the powerkush is looking.also your plants look very happy. plus it also looks like you're scoring some good smoke too. good for you bro.


----------



## howak47 (Jan 16, 2010)

heres sum pics of the cheese,powerkush & lemon skunk!!!!! LS finially started showin sum hairs like 2 days ago but i forgot to take a pic of hairs on it hahahah the last 3 pics are of the great white shark!!! i will have a new sourkush video up later today !! let me know what u all think!!!


----------



## Love1Fear (Jan 16, 2010)

How long where your plants in bloom mode for them to show Pistils. Just curious my plants just showed Pistils on the 15th, so looks like my Northern Lights/Blueberry and your Bigbud Hybrid are 2 days in adolescence.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jan 16, 2010)

looking nice howak!! it's beautiful watching GWS grow.. the way the buds form is amazing.
so THIS is what i have to look forward to!


Shack


----------



## Love1Fear (Jan 16, 2010)

Dude I love your name it makes me smile every time I see it Rusty


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 16, 2010)

the GWS looks great 

gonna be some bomb buds


----------



## howak47 (Jan 16, 2010)

Shackleford.R said:


> looking nice howak!! it's beautiful watching GWS grow.. the way the buds form is amazing.
> so THIS is what i have to look forward to!
> 
> 
> Shack


thanks man yea i love this plant buds smell great i think iam goin to pollinate a bud of it with sourkush pollin!!!!

[QUOTE="SICC";3666600]the GWS looks great 

gonna be some bomb buds [/QUOTE]thanks for the comments sicc!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Jan 16, 2010)

Love1Fear said:


> How long where your plants in bloom mode for them to show Pistils. Just curious my plants just showed Pistils on the 15th, so looks like my Northern Lights/Blueberry and your Bigbud Hybrid are 2 days in adolescence.


they are all dif sum like the sourkush it shows really fast and the lemon skunk seemed to take the longest it took like 2 weeks to show pistils great white shark took a little while to but then it starts growin fast after the 1st hair shows


----------



## Love1Fear (Jan 16, 2010)

Ahh, I am asking because my plants where clones from friend and then I waited till they hit day 59 in veg and most importantly 16 inches in height (Monsters) lol.
But, these amazing girls showed Pistils in day 5 I also did a 38 hours of darkness b4 bloom cycle as well. 
I wonder if it was the maturity or the 38 hours of darkness, I'm thinking the main factor was they where 59 days old as clones not to mention how old they where b4 they where cut as clones.


----------



## hempstead (Jan 16, 2010)

howak47 said:


> heres sum pics of the cheese,powerkush & lemon skunk!!!!! LS finially started showin sum hairs like 2 days ago but i forgot to take a pic of hairs on it hahahah the last 3 pics are of the great white shark!!! i will have a new sourkush video up later today !! let me know what u all think!!!


Looking nice man.


----------



## howak47 (Jan 16, 2010)

5th week of flowering

[youtube]GEC6UfO1RKc[/youtube]


----------



## Spoon420 (Jan 16, 2010)

looking good howak! 

im realy interested to see how that lemon skunk turns out... i got some on the way in the mail


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 16, 2010)

lol howak sent me a pm like the smell of sourkush has taken over my house hahahaha. everything looks dank has fuck man.


----------



## howak47 (Jan 16, 2010)

Spoon420 said:


> looking good howak!
> 
> im realy interested to see how that lemon skunk turns out... i got some on the way in the mail


thanks for the comments spoonyea the LS just started showing hairs the cheese and powerkush showed like 1 week before the LS! its goin to have 4 main topps the powerkush has 5 and the cheese has like 8 hahhah cant wait to see them start budin up !!!!!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Jan 16, 2010)

hempstead said:


> Looking nice man.


thanks hemp



chitownsmoking said:


> lol howak sent me a pm like the smell of sourkush has taken over my house hahahaha. everything looks dank has fuck man.


hahahahaha IT HAS TAKEN OVER AND I LOVE IT HAHAHAH!!!! THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS CHI


----------



## poplars (Jan 16, 2010)

ahh I'm high as fuck and seeing that shit just makes me want to rush to allocate the funds for the hps haha. 

so far it looks like I have 2 more potential females (besides the 1 confirmed female.) 

and my lazy stoner ass will take pics tomorrow.

also howak that cam is fucking amazing. I was in awe watching that video and seeing the camera show ME the trichomes .


----------



## howak47 (Jan 16, 2010)

poplars said:


> ahh I'm high as fuck and seeing that shit just makes me want to rush to allocate the funds for the hps haha.
> 
> so far it looks like I have 2 more potential females (besides the 1 confirmed female.)
> 
> ...


HELL YEA MAN U NEED TO TAKE SUM PICS IAM READY TO SEE WHAT YOURS LOOK LIKE!!!CONGRATS ON THE FEMALES 
THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS TO THE CAMERA DOES WORK REALLY GOOD ESPECIALLY FOR THE PRICE$$$


----------



## poplars (Jan 17, 2010)

howak47 said:


> HELL YEA MAN U NEED TO TAKE SUM PICS IAM READY TO SEE WHAT YOURS LOOK LIKE!!!CONGRATS ON THE FEMALES
> THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS TO THE CAMERA DOES WORK REALLY GOOD ESPECIALLY FOR THE PRICE$$$


hah so that camera was actually a good price!? 

good deal bro. anyways I'll definitely take some pics today unless something seriously distracts me. (which is very likely . . .)


----------



## howak47 (Jan 17, 2010)

poplars said:


> hah so that camera was actually a good price!?
> 
> good deal bro. anyways I'll definitely take some pics today unless something seriously distracts me. (which is very likely . . .)


yea man it was $279 at bestbuy they normally run $300 to $400 no distractions must take pics hahahhaha


----------



## howak47 (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## poplars (Jan 17, 2010)

so this is the 1st confirmed female



and here's the 2 other most likely females . . . 




and here's the last potential female that I'm least sure about.




and now on to the males.


this is the stoutest one . . . 


and the last male, which I didn't bother taking a side profile pic of


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 17, 2010)

howak im am glad you got that camera. it makes the sk shine harder...


poplars shit is looking great man keep vegging them out


----------



## poplars (Jan 17, 2010)

man those latest SK pics really get me excited 

and chitown you can tell just by looking at my seedlings that you inbred the shit out of this strain!

hardly ANY variation at all. only one plant did a mutant leaf thing, and only one plant grew twice as thick of stem compared to the others (and it was a male.)


----------



## howak47 (Jan 17, 2010)

well i went ahead and pollinated 2 buds on the sourkush ,1 bud on the ob x sk and 1 bud on the great white shark.....but i was looking at the gws and i noticed sum seeds i guess it pollinated itself cause i have not had any males in the room i threw them all out when they showed male!!!! so if it pollinated itself will those seeds be female since it came from a feminzed seed?
heres sum pics


----------



## howak47 (Jan 17, 2010)

poplars said:


> so this is the 1st confirmed female
> hell yea man they are lookin great ....they are goin to be big!!!!!!!keep up the good work


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 17, 2010)

Lookin great man, make sure you take some notes and keep your crosses organized


----------



## howak47 (Jan 17, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3671690]Lookin great man, make sure you take some notes and keep your crosses organized[/QUOTE]
thanks sicc !!!!yea i marked the stems with white tape that have been pollinated!! what do u think about the great white shark seeds? do u think they will be female seeds since the gws came from a feminized seed and pollinated itself?


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 17, 2010)

Im not too sure, pollen can travel pretty far and just hang around for a while, it could be possible it was from the SK male, but there no way to tell, wonder what it is


----------



## Spoon420 (Jan 17, 2010)

it technically should be female... from wat ive read about making feminized seeds, its just getting pollen from a female plant


----------



## LowRydin (Jan 17, 2010)

Looking great howak, lets hope its some great white sour kush! I just planted one of the 5 sour kush seeds and the 1 white rhino seed that I traded chitown for. After seeing how good it looks, I cant wait for them to sprout! From the look of your girls, I take it the sour kush has no problems with LST.


----------



## howak47 (Jan 17, 2010)

Spoon420 said:


> it technically should be female... from wat ive read about making feminized seeds, its just getting pollen from a female plant


thats what i was reading about in the new hightimes!i guess we will find out hahah i need sum more beans anyways



LowRydin said:


> Looking great howak, lets hope its some great white sour kush! I just planted one of the 5 sour kush seeds and the 1 white rhino seed that I traded chitown for. After seeing how good it looks, I cant wait for them to sprout! From the look of your girls, I take it the sour kush has no problems with LST.


thanks for the comments manyea they do great with LST!!!! oo yea it will be great white sourkush cause thats the only males i have had that had pollin the other 2 i got out of room and threw out at 1st sign of nuts!!!!!!and iam pretty sure the gws pollinated her self


----------



## howak47 (Jan 17, 2010)

if u look at the last pic of the seeds on the great white shark you can see the little pollin sack right next to the seeds....so i guess she pollinated her self!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 17, 2010)

poplars said:


> man those latest SK pics really get me excited
> 
> and chitown you can tell just by looking at my seedlings that you inbred the shit out of this strain!
> 
> hardly ANY variation at all. only one plant did a mutant leaf thing, and only one plant grew twice as thick of stem compared to the others (and it was a male.)


yes i do imbreed the shit out of her. i havent found anything to outcross her to that i approve of. she is pretty much perfect. threw selective breeding for many generations they are pretty much like clones in that they grow uniform. i have spent years on this one strain!!!! and it shows. HOWAK IM VERY GLAD TO HEAR YOU DONT GOT ANY HERMIES YET!!! i knew that the hermi pheno was few and far between. POPLARS THAT MALE WITH THE THICK STEM SOUNDS LIKE A GREAT SPECIMEN TO CROSS YOUR DANKEST FEMALE SK WITH!!! THATS ONE OF THE THINGS I LOOKED FOR WHEN I PICK A MALE TO POLLINATE WITH. ALSO SMELL, TIGHT NODE SPACING, SHOWS SEX FAST, HAS CRYSTALS ON IT, BIG FAT INDICA LEAVES, ECT.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 17, 2010)

howak47 said:


> if u look at the last pic of the seeds on the great white shark you can see the little pollin sack right next to the seeds....so i guess she pollinated her self!!!


 wassup bro. there's a good chance it might be female but there's a greater chance those beans will end up being hermies too. that's why the GWS had a pollen sack, cuz it hermied. other than that, the sourkush is looking dank nice pics


----------



## Spoon420 (Jan 17, 2010)

well thats the thing when u make feminized seeds (which im assuming the GWS was) u will have females but a chance of female who grows balls on u


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 17, 2010)

hay im just glad the sk aint hermi........ one did on his last run.


----------



## Katatawnic (Jan 17, 2010)

howak47 said:


> 5th week of flowering
> 
> [youtube]GEC6UfO1RKc[/youtube]


 Your plants are always vibrantly healthy! 



howak47 said:


> yea they do great with LST!!!!


Told you once you tried LST, you'd always do it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 17, 2010)

you can LST me KAT! oops! did I say that out loud?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 17, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you can LST me KAT! oops! did I say that out loud?


 
hahahaha see bra i told you that you is loud


----------



## Katatawnic (Jan 18, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you can LST me KAT! oops! did I say that out loud?


Whatever do you mean?


----------



## poplars (Jan 18, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> yes i do imbreed the shit out of her. i havent found anything to outcross her to that i approve of. she is pretty much perfect. threw selective breeding for many generations they are pretty much like clones in that they grow uniform. i have spent years on this one strain!!!! and it shows. HOWAK IM VERY GLAD TO HEAR YOU DONT GOT ANY HERMIES YET!!! i knew that the hermi pheno was few and far between. POPLARS THAT MALE WITH THE THICK STEM SOUNDS LIKE A GREAT SPECIMEN TO CROSS YOUR DANKEST FEMALE SK WITH!!! THATS ONE OF THE THINGS I LOOKED FOR WHEN I PICK A MALE TO POLLINATE WITH. ALSO SMELL, TIGHT NODE SPACING, SHOWS SEX FAST, HAS CRYSTALS ON IT, BIG FAT INDICA LEAVES, ECT.


its a pretty tough choice. 

but I've found that one of my seedlings smell skunkier than all of them. it is one of my 2 "pretty sure they're female" plants. it's showing very small micro signs of being female, and through my own personal experience I'd say there's about a 75% chance of it being female. 

so, any indicators on what that hermi phenotype looked like? 

the phenotypes on SK are so characteristic I think we'd be able to tell which one most likely had that hermi phenotype . . . .


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 18, 2010)

poplars said:


> its a pretty tough choice.
> 
> but I've found that one of my seedlings smell skunkier than all of them. it is one of my 2 "pretty sure they're female" plants. it's showing very small micro signs of being female, and through my own personal experience I'd say there's about a 75% chance of it being female.
> 
> ...


lol yessss the hermies were females that grew bannanas.... be on the lookout lol.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 18, 2010)

I think The Reason why the GWS has a seed is because its feminized, so like the flyin Hawaiian said, it went herm, but nothing to where it would produce actual sacs, its just a lil freaks and made a seed


----------



## poplars (Jan 18, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> lol yessss the hermies were females that grew bannanas.... be on the lookout lol.


I meant early signs in veg . . . . but yeah I know how to look for hermies, even have a pic from a previous grow that perfectly shows a hermie part.

I just meant if there was some sort of indicator in veg that it's not the phenotype you want to grow. oh well guess I just have to inbreed this shit anyways just to be sure.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 18, 2010)

naw no signs in veg it just kinda happends in flower on some.....

but if you inbreed a non hermi female to another good male it should dilute the hermi gean even more! that i am sure of


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 18, 2010)

LowRydin said:


> Looking great howak, lets hope its some great white sour kush! I just planted one of the 5 sour kush seeds and the 1 white rhino seed that I traded chitown for. After seeing how good it looks, I cant wait for them to sprout! From the look of your girls, I take it the sour kush has no problems with LST.


 
i plugged your ass up............ your gonna like that ryno strain too.

also on the menu gdp!!!!!!! might cross this one to the sourkush!! we will see.


----------



## poplars (Jan 18, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> naw no signs in veg it just kinda happends in flower on some.....
> 
> but if you inbreed a non hermi female to another good male it should dilute the hermi gean even more! that i am sure of


yep for sure.

if the smelly one turns female that will be the one I breed. I really dig a phenotype that stinks that hardcore in veg .


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 18, 2010)

poplars said:


> yep for sure.
> 
> if the smelly one turns female that will be the one I breed. I really dig a phenotype that stinks that hardcore in veg .


 
they all stink in veg bro!!! wait untill its harvested and cured and you open up that jar and crack open a nugg....


----------



## howak47 (Jan 18, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> hay im just glad the sk aint hermi........ one did on his last run.


 i really dont mind bout the gws cause i need sum more dank seeds anyway!!!! hell yea iam glad the sourkush did not turn on me this time !!! i got to start gettin the cabinet ready so i can re veg the 2 sourkush plants!!! 



Spoon420 said:


> well thats the thing when u make feminized seeds (which im assuming the GWS was) u will have females but a chance of female who grows balls on u


yea it was a feminized seed from green house seed co



Katatawnic said:


> Your plants are always vibrantly healthy!
> 
> 
> 
> Told you once you tried LST, you'd always do it.


thanks for the comment katyea u was right about the lst thats the only way i do it now hahahaha


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 18, 2010)

just out of curiosity howak how is that hybrid or bigbud hybrid doing. wichever it was lol


----------



## howak47 (Jan 18, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> just out of curiosity howak how is that hybrid or bigbud hybrid doing. wichever it was lol


its doin ok its the bigbud hybrid i think i will post a pic of it for yea in a minute


----------



## howak47 (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 18, 2010)

Howak.. im in ya pm..


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jan 18, 2010)

i havent stopped through in a while your doin great my dude! glad to see!


----------



## howak47 (Jan 18, 2010)

warisnottheanswer said:


> i havent stopped through in a while your doin great my dude! glad to see!


hahah come by more often !!!! thanks for the comments


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 19, 2010)

pmz....,,,


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 19, 2010)

man all your plants look great how long after you harvest some sourkush you gonna plant some other shit and get a nice per[etual going. thanx for posting the bigbud pics for me to bro


----------



## poplars (Jan 19, 2010)

so in my previous post with pics the 2 plants I suspected were female (including the one that smells better than ALL of them ) are FEMALE!

so I have 3 confirmed females, and it's looking like 4 males. we'll see. still not sure about the 4th plant that I said I was unsure about in my last post.

either way though, the smelliest plant is female!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 19, 2010)

congrats on the females. your still gonna veg for a while longer right?


----------



## poplars (Jan 19, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> congrats on the females. your still gonna veg for a while longer right?


of course ,

I'm not gonna stop vegging until they're well established mothers with a clone of each to flower under a HPS.

and it will probably be another 2-4 weeks before I get a HPS. I'm looking into 600W, but still debating between 400 and 600. 600 seems to be the one that's gonna win as far as that debate goes, long term growing, sustainability, etc.

only issues I'm worried about is heat. hopefully it wont be a problem but if it is I will be able to accumulate the funds to resolve it.


oh yeah, one last question about sour kush, from experience is the high like an 85% indica dominant hybrid? or what?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 19, 2010)

atleast 90% indica


----------



## poplars (Jan 19, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> atleast 90% indica


that's what I wanted to hear


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 19, 2010)

lol poplars you just couldnt tell?????


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 19, 2010)

you sure it's not more like 92.8752985% indica kind of high?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 19, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you sure it's not more like 92.8752985% indica?


 
exactly my good doctor!!!


----------



## howak47 (Jan 19, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> man all your plants look great how long after you harvest some sourkush you gonna plant some other shit and get a nice per[etual going. thanx for posting the bigbud pics for me to bro


thanks chi!!! shit iam goin to plant the 2 fruit kush beans i got and after the powerkush ,cheese and lemon skunk iam going to plant my 5 reg northern lights beans i got from attitude!!!!!!!no problem bout the pics i love shown the girls off hahahahhaha


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 19, 2010)

and we love seeing them!!!


----------



## Fditty00 (Jan 19, 2010)

^^^^ what Chi said!!


----------



## poplars (Jan 19, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> lol poplars you just couldnt tell?????


hah, depends on how simply I think I suppose.

when I think really deeply about it it makes me wonder about specific percentages like that. and I was also reading a few threads about sour diesel so I was just trying to figure it out in my head so I figured I'd just ask you. and also I can't really tell until I smoke/vape it.

but yeah I"m hella thrilled to have this strain. I'm gonna just kill all 3 males except the hella thick one and breed the smelly plant .


----------



## howak47 (Jan 19, 2010)

I TIED DOWN A COUPLE OF BRANCHES BETTER ON THE SOURKUSH TODAY!!!! THEY ARE LOOKIN SO TASTY CANT WAIT FOR HARVEST


----------



## howak47 (Jan 19, 2010)

TRANSPLANTED THE CHEESE TO A 5GAL POT


----------



## howak47 (Jan 19, 2010)

HERES SUM PICS OF THE OB X SK THESE BUDS ARE GOIN TO BE BIG THERE IS BUD GOIN ALL THE WAY DOWN THE BRANCHES ALMOST ALL THE WAY TO THE BASE OF THE PLANT!!!!


----------



## poplars (Jan 19, 2010)

howak47 said:


> I TIED DOWN A COUPLE OF BRANCHES BETTER ON THE SOURKUSH TODAY!!!! THEY ARE LOOKIN SO TASTY CANT WAIT FOR HARVEST



there's a hair in that very last picture!!!

dankness man.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 19, 2010)

nice updates bro, that cross is starting to look danky dank!


----------



## Spoon420 (Jan 19, 2010)

man that shit looks fire!


----------



## howak47 (Jan 19, 2010)

poplars said:


> there's a hair in that very last picture!!!
> 
> dankness man.


HAAHAHAH I NOTICED THAT SHIT TO !!! THANKS FOR THE COMMENT



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> nice updates bro, that cross is starting to look danky dank!


THANKS DOC YEA ITS REALLY SMELLIN GREAT WISH ALL OF U COULD SMELL IT HAHAH



Spoon420 said:


> man that shit looks fire!


THANKS MAN


----------



## howak47 (Jan 19, 2010)

I will have a new video up soon ...if not tonight for sure tomorrow !!!!!!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 19, 2010)

So damn frosty, im in love with Sour Kush


----------



## Spoon420 (Jan 19, 2010)

i dont no if u noticed but the SK in the second pic u put up looks almost exactly like ur last SK grow


----------



## howak47 (Jan 19, 2010)

new video ...might take it a min to come up i just uploaded it

[youtube]Q0m-X-9_ufA[/youtube]


----------



## Haggard (Jan 19, 2010)

Snip snip...


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 20, 2010)

that crossdidnt look like that last go lol. its got some majic in it


----------



## Fditty00 (Jan 20, 2010)

Like Black Rob said, WHOA! Is that a nebulizer against the wall?


----------



## howak47 (Jan 20, 2010)

SICC";3682183]So damn frosty said:


> i dont no if u noticed but the SK in the second pic u put up looks almost exactly like ur last SK grow


yea it looks just like it 



chitownsmoking said:


> that crossdidnt look like that last go lol. its got some majic in it


hahaha yea u can really tell a huge dif in it now ....i think iam goin to be really happy with this cross



Fditty00 said:


> Like Black Rob said, WHOA! Is that a nebulizer against the wall?


yea thats a breathing machine its my botherinlaws ...i was goin to use the pump out of it ..it already has a tube comeing out of it and everything very strong!!!! i might build a dwc setup and use it in the future but i dont know yet!!!


----------



## Fditty00 (Jan 20, 2010)

^^ word! They do have a heluva motor in them. Kinda loud tho.


----------



## howak47 (Jan 20, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> ^^ word! They do have a heluva motor in them. Kinda loud tho.


yea but your right it is really load thats why i have not used it yet


----------



## howak47 (Jan 21, 2010)

HERES A FEW PICS FOR U ALL!!!!!THERE WANT BE ANY NEW PICS UP ALL WEEKEND CAUSE IAM GOIN TO SEE WILLIE NELSON AT THE BEACH FOR THE WEEKEND LEAVING IN THE MOURNING!!!!...GOIN TO SEE IF I CAN GET HIM TO SIGN MY HIGHTIMES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BE BACK SUNDAY








POWERKUSH















CHEESE


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 21, 2010)

looking good bro! have fun at the beach dude


----------



## Fditty00 (Jan 21, 2010)

Tell Willie I said wut up!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 21, 2010)

have fun at your concert. just to be safe make sure your plants have enough water.


----------



## howak47 (Jan 22, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> looking good bro! have fun at the beach dude


thanks for the comments doc



Fditty00 said:


> Tell Willie I said wut up!!


hahahah ok !!!!!



chitownsmoking said:


> have fun at your concert. just to be safe make sure your plants have enough water.


i will and yea i gave them all a good watering so they should be good!!!! thanks for the comments chi


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 22, 2010)

its not to far from spring......... man i cant wait for middle may!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Jan 24, 2010)

well i just got back from the beach ...the concert was fucin bad ass i posted like 10 videos on youtube of it everyone should check it out!!!!! THE GIRLS ARE ALL DOIN GREAT THEY GOT HUGE WHILE I WAS GONE I WILL GET SOME PICS FOR U ALL TOMORROW IAM TO TIRED NOW HAHAHAHA


----------



## Fditty00 (Jan 25, 2010)

^^^ i saw Willie at a benefit in Nashville. Dont remember much of it tho


----------



## howak47 (Jan 25, 2010)

picked up a couple of things from the 4:20 shop at the beach this past weekend got a nice jar and a pollin press !!!!! i have never used a pollin press before goin to try it when i get a little more keif!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Jan 25, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> ^^^ i saw Willie at a benefit in Nashville. Dont remember much of it tho


sounds like that would have been good!!!! he put on a great show and his son lucas nelson & his band (promise of the real) they were very good to!!!! i got so stoned before we went then ended up leaving drunk as shit hahahahah but i can remember it hahahah got like 50 videos with my shity phone camera


----------



## poplars (Jan 25, 2010)

howak47 said:


> picked up a couple of things from the 4:20 shop at the beach this past weekend got a nice jar and a pollin press !!!!! i have never used a pollin press before goin to try it when i get a little more keif!!!!


I'd get a better cork for that. lots of wasted room there .

right on with the pollen press.

waiting on more SK pics!


----------



## howak47 (Jan 25, 2010)

WELL I THINK ITS BEEN 7 WEEKS AND 1 DAY FLOWERING NO MORE NUTRIENTS FROM HERE ON OUT .I THINK IAM PLANING ON HARVESTING THEM ON FEB 4TH HAVE TO WAIT AND SEE!!!HERES SUM PICS FOR YEA ALL!!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Jan 25, 2010)

HERES A FEW PICS OF THE GREAT WHITE SHARK IT STILL HAS LIKE 2 OR 3 WEEKS LEFT!!! THE LAST PIC IS OF THE CHEESE!!!!


----------



## poplars (Jan 25, 2010)

looks like a slightly different phenotype than last time . . . or is it just the different camera? 

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/hydroponics-aeroponics/593173d1256257189-chitownsmoke-sour-d-x-budda-dsc01905.jpg


----------



## Spoon420 (Jan 25, 2010)

looking good howak! 

and may i suggest buying a C-clamp or vice for the pollen press... i have the same one and just screwing the ends on doesnt compress it enough.


----------



## howak47 (Jan 25, 2010)

poplars said:


> looks like a slightly different phenotype than last time . . . or is it just the different camera?
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/hydroponics-aeroponics/593173d1256257189-chitownsmoke-sour-d-x-budda-dsc01905.jpg


yea i think your right one of them looks the same and the other looks a little dif but they both have the same smell



Spoon420 said:


> looking good howak!
> 
> and may i suggest buying a C-clamp or vice for the pollen press... i have the same one and just screwing the ends on doesnt compress it enough.


thanks for the commentsyea i have a c-clamp!!! have not triedthe press out yet


----------



## hempstead (Jan 25, 2010)

Variety is the spice of life. Looking good man, real nice.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 25, 2010)

awsome job bro, as always  shit is looking danky dank!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 26, 2010)

poplars said:


> looks like a slightly different phenotype than last time . . . or is it just the different camera?
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/hydroponics-aeroponics/593173d1256257189-chitownsmoke-sour-d-x-budda-dsc01905.jpg


theres 2 pheno's ones a lil bit more on the sativa side takes after the diesel.....both finish at the same time about


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 26, 2010)

and it looks like that sk hybrid is gonna finish around the same time to. man that cutt off some time huh howak? how long did the pure o.b. go for last time it was like atleast 10 weeks right? anyways that shit looks dank to. also looks like a great yielder


----------



## poplars (Jan 26, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> theres 2 pheno's ones a lil bit more on the sativa side takes after the diesel.....both finish at the same time about


ah, so which one was the more indica dominant pheno? this time or last time?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 26, 2010)

the more dominent is the one that favors the bubba more........ but even the more diesel one is still indica dom


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 26, 2010)

both finish at like the same time the more sativa may need a few more days. DAYS NOT WEEKS... alot of other strains have sativa phenos that go for weeks longer then its indica counterpart


----------



## poplars (Jan 26, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> both finish at like the same time the more sativa may need a few more days. DAYS NOT WEEKS... alot of other strains have sativa phenos that go for weeks longer then its indica counterpart


I mean did the SK howak grew last time look more bubba dominant or diesel?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 26, 2010)

if your asking about his last sourkush run and that plant then yea that one favord the bubba more


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 26, 2010)

how are your sourkush doing bro? im sure there getting big by now. keep vegging man!!!!


----------



## poplars (Jan 26, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> how are your sourkush doing bro? im sure there getting big by now. keep vegging man!!!!


they're doing great.

as soon as I get another timer I'm going to isolate the 4 males under some weak ass light just to get the pollen .

my females are doing fucking awesome. I have 3 for sure, and they all seem to be favoring different phenotypes. though there are 2 dramatic phenotypes that I can see just from veg. one of them is growing taller and smelling awesome, and the other is growing stouter and bushier. the 3rd one is in the middle of these two. 

it's a trip, but I'm pretty sure I'll have both the bubba pheno and the diesel pheno (I like the bubba pheno more just by those bud pics, fucking epic.)


----------



## howak47 (Jan 26, 2010)

hempstead said:


> Variety is the spice of life. Looking good man, real nice.


thanks for the comments man !!!!



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> awsome job bro, as always  shit is looking danky dank!


 thanks doc yea i cant wait to try sum of this shit out...smells so dank!!!



chitownsmoking said:


> and it looks like that sk hybrid is gonna finish around the same time to. man that cutt off some time huh howak? how long did the pure o.b. go for last time it was like atleast 10 weeks right? anyways that shit looks dank to. also looks like a great yielder


yea it cut like 3 to 4 weeks off!! that OB went for like 11 weeks!! thanks for the comments to!!! i think i have one of each the phenos this time bubba & D


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 26, 2010)

Damn my fucin internet is so shitty lol

I I tried to reply earlier, Im still trippin on how fast your grows go, cant believe your on week 7 already, gonna have a shit ton of some premium buds on your hands, gonna e a stank harvest too


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 27, 2010)

have you pollinated anything more [email protected] howak

and poplars can i see that 3rd pheno?


----------



## poplars (Jan 27, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> have you pollinated anything more [email protected] howak
> 
> and poplars can i see that 3rd pheno?


er, I didn't mean there was a 3rd pheno sorry for mistyping.

I meant 1 of the females looks as if it's in between the 2 main phenos (just by veg growth.) 

got another timer, repotted the females, should have some pics up today or tomorrow.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 27, 2010)

ooo ok i was gonna say. ive only encounterd two phenos on the f4s


----------



## poplars (Jan 27, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> ooo ok i was gonna say. ive only encounterd two phenos on the f4s


yeah, it'd be cool to find another one though, who knows!

I have like atleast 2 different phenotypes within the males. still debating if I should take pollen from EVERY male or just the one that looks the best to me . . . .

edit: just smoked a nice blunt this morning too, nice and refreshing.


----------



## howak47 (Jan 27, 2010)

SICC";3711061]Damn my fucin internet is so shitty lol
I I tried to reply earlier said:


> have you pollinated anything more [email protected] howak
> 
> and poplars can i see that 3rd pheno?


no not yet iam goin to put sum more on the 2 sourkush buds i pollinated cause i cant tell i dont think it took !!! but the ob x sk and the gws they took .iam goin to do the cheese and the powerkush when they get to like week 4 or 5 of flowering


----------



## howak47 (Jan 27, 2010)

well i got to go back to work i was takin my lunch and just smoked a little bowl of kush wish it was a blunt though but cant go back to work dat high!!


----------



## poplars (Jan 27, 2010)

howak47 said:


> well i got to go back to work i was takin my lunch and just smoked a little bowl of kush wish it was a blunt though but cant go back to work dat high!!


hah for real. this blunt got me blaaazzeeeddd


----------



## Fditty00 (Jan 27, 2010)

^^^ pops u doin SK too?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 27, 2010)

i used to love packin bowls before doin a job. and hittin durin breaks n such


----------



## howak47 (Jan 27, 2010)

poplars said:


> hah for real. this blunt got me blaaazzeeeddd


what kind of buds u smokin on ?



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i used to love packin bowls before doin a job. and hittin durin breaks n such


hell yea i smoke before work ,lunch and on the way home i always have a nice bowl!!!


----------



## howak47 (Jan 27, 2010)

heres a little video of sum good ass nugs i picked up the other day

[youtube]ezEtr76szns[/youtube]


----------



## howak47 (Jan 27, 2010)

NEW VIDEO WITH PICS ALL TAKEN TONIGHT TELL ME WHAT U ALL THINK AND LEAVE ME SUM COMMENTS ON YOUTUBE THANKS FOR WATCHIN


[youtube]dve1MGsN8VA[/youtube]


----------



## poplars (Jan 27, 2010)

howak47 said:


> what kind of buds u smokin on ?
> 
> hell yea i smoke before work ,lunch and on the way home i always have a nice bowl!!!


nothing too special, the one that got me hella blazed was a champagne flavored double platnum blunt. and the other 2 packs I have are strawberry royal blunts.


----------



## poplars (Jan 27, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> ^^^ pops u doin SK too?


yep  authentic chitown sk.


----------



## howak47 (Jan 27, 2010)

poplars said:


> nothing too special, the one that got me hella blazed was a champagne flavored double platnum blunt. and the other 2 packs I have are strawberry royal blunts.


i like the blueberry & zig-zag purple thunder blunt wraps are the shit!!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 28, 2010)

yo howak bro even your video making skills are getting better damn. your camera is the lick, that sourkush shot at like 1:08 is sick has hell!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 28, 2010)

howak47 said:


> NEW VIDEO WITH PICS ALL TAKEN TONIGHT TELL ME WHAT U ALL THINK AND LEAVE ME SUM COMMENTS ON YOUTUBE THANKS FOR WATCHIN
> 
> 
> [youtube]dve1MGsN8VA[/youtube]


damn its like bud porn in hd.. nice cam skillz


----------



## Katatawnic (Jan 28, 2010)

Commented and rated.


----------



## howak47 (Jan 28, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> yo howak bro even your video making skills are getting better damn. your camera is the lick, that sourkush shot at like 1:08 is sick has hell!!!!!!!!!!


hahah thanks for the comments chi!!!!



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> damn its like bud porn in hd.. nice cam skillz


thanks 



Katatawnic said:


> Commented and rated.


have not heard from u in a while!! do u have another grow started yet? thanks for the comment and rateing


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 28, 2010)

howak47 said:


> NEW VIDEO WITH PICS ALL TAKEN TONIGHT TELL ME WHAT U ALL THINK AND LEAVE ME SUM COMMENTS ON YOUTUBE THANKS FOR WATCHIN
> 
> 
> [youtube]dve1MGsN8VA[/youtube]



Lookin damn good homie, Im going to switch mine to flowering tomorrow, Vegging is soo boring   

Keep up the good work, ima go on and rate the vid now


----------



## howak47 (Jan 28, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3719590]Lookin damn good homie, Im going to switch mine to flowering tomorrow, Vegging is soo boring   

Keep up the good work, ima go on and rate the vid now [/QUOTE]yea vegging is pretty boring hahah thanks for the comments and the rating


----------



## howak47 (Jan 28, 2010)

HERES A COUPLE OF PICS OF MY NEW AR-15!!!!! I HAD ONE STOLE FROM ME ABOUT 2 YEARS AGO AND I WAS FINALLY ABLE TO GET ANOTHER ONE (A BETTER ONE )


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 28, 2010)

Damn homie that shit legit, how much was that bad boy? cali got some wacc as gun laws out here, wish i could get one


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 28, 2010)

i guess u hunt?... u hittin up the gun and knife show next month? i aint no hunter..but im goin.
btw thats a pretty ass gun.


----------



## howak47 (Jan 28, 2010)

SICC";3719897]Damn homie that shit legit said:


> i guess u hunt?... u hittin up the gun and knife show next month? i aint no hunter..but im goin.
> btw thats a pretty ass gun.


no i dont hunt i go to tactical shooting competitions u should check out sum videos of it on youtube!!!thanks for the comment


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 28, 2010)

i'll checc it out. we've gotta have some pretty cool laws.. i see guns at pawnshops, walmart. i cant get on. but my wife wants one.. and a license.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 28, 2010)

howak47 said:


> HELL YEA ITS ALL LEGAL !!! WELL SINCE I BUILT IT INSTEAD OF BUYING IT ALREADY PUT TOGETHER I ENDED UP SPENDING BOUT $775 THAT INCLUDED THE $120 REAR TROY BATTLE SIGHT and 2 30round magpull mags!!!! YEA YALL DO HAVE SUM FUCED UP GUN LAWS BUT U CAN GO TO A STORE AND BUY BUD WE CAnt


LOL yea thats true, so i guess it even's it out 

thats cool tho that what you put it together, i was guessing at least a grand.
Was your other one registered? maybe one day that mother fucer will get caught will it and you will be reunited, i had a friend who got his shotty stolen a year ago, but they caught the bastard who stole it, he was trying to sell it and got set up by the pigs on some crazy undercover buy or something, they sawed off the barrel too, but he didnt get that part bac.

I got .45 which im sure you saw on purp's thread, but im lookin to get this soon, only 300 bucs

[youtube]0606FfxLXf4[/youtube]

Guns, and weed, aint nothin better


----------



## howak47 (Jan 28, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3719973]LOL yea thats true, so i guess it even's it out 

thats cool tho that what you put it together, i was guessing at least a grand.
Was your other one registered? maybe one day that mother fucer will get caught will it and you will be reunited, i had a friend who got his shotty stolen a year ago, but they caught the bastard who stole it, he was trying to sell it and got set up by the pigs on some crazy undercover buy or something, they sawed off the barrel too, but he didnt get that part bac.

I got .45 which im sure you saw on purp's thread, but im lookin to get this soon, only 300 bucs

[youtube]0606FfxLXf4[/youtube]

Guns, and weed, aint nothin better [/QUOTE]
yea it was registered and i reported it stolen so u never know i might see it again one day but i think if they find it the pigs would keep it for themselfs !!! yea i have a special edition mossberg 500 very good guns and great price


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 28, 2010)

i had a mossy 500.. i miss that shit.. i had a 30/30 too i dont miss that. but that mossy was so pretty and black.. damn
i had a lil taurus 32.. but the cops have that.


----------



## howak47 (Jan 28, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i had a mossy 500.. i miss that shit.. i had a 30/30 too i dont miss that. but that mossy was so pretty and black.. damn
> i had a lil taurus 32.. but the cops have that.


 i have the ar-15,ak-47,moss 500,Glock 17(17 shot 9mm)& 2 dif 22 rifles !!!
damn that shit sucks the cops have your gun


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 28, 2010)

howak47 said:


> i have the ar-15,ak-47,moss 500,Glock 17(17 shot 9mm)& 2 dif 22 rifles !!!
> damn that shit sucks the cops have your gun


damn.. u loaded up over there.. i had a highpoint 9 at one time.. sold it tho.

yea cops got my shit but only gave me two misdemeanors when it shoulda been 3 felonies. so i was more thankful then not.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 28, 2010)

howak47 said:


> i have the ar-15,ak-47,moss 500,Glock 17(17 shot 9mm)& 2 dif 22 rifles !!!
> damn that shit sucks the cops have your gun


 
lol holy shit!!! damn bro your holding heat and im not just talking about the sourkush!!!!! i knew there was a reason i liked your ass soo much!



you fucking goon you!!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 28, 2010)

howak47 said:


> HERES A COUPLE OF PICS OF MY NEW AR-15!!!!! I HAD ONE STOLE FROM ME ABOUT 2 YEARS AGO AND I WAS FINALLY ABLE TO GET ANOTHER ONE (A BETTER ONE )


 
man your gonna have to let me squeeze a few clips off that bitch!!! never fired any ar-15 m-16,m-4 shit. i hear they bust nice with lil recoil. unlike the the ak's and s.k.s. those i know a lil about though. they have lotta recoil!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 28, 2010)

howak47 said:


> i have the ar-15,ak-47,moss 500,Glock 17(17 shot 9mm)& 2 dif 22 rifles !!!
> damn that shit sucks the cops have your gun


 

lol YOU FUCKING GOON YOU!!! its not the street niggas you need to watch out for. its them cats in the country that have a diffrent thumper for every day of the week


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 28, 2010)

haha shit Howak all strapped up like a G


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 28, 2010)

i never fired the g-17 either. i hear you squeeze the trigger one time and your whole clips is gone. i thought only cops and people with special permits could get that gun. i guess shit like that dont matter in south caccalacky huh?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 28, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3720501]haha shit Howak all strapped up like a G [/QUOTE]


shit i knew g'z who aint even that straped up. he haz more bang then the average soldier!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 28, 2010)

LOL fa real hes a one man army. I told yall he was a top ranked Al Qaeda memeber


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 28, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3720530]LOL fa real hes a one man army. I told yall he was a top ranked Al Qaeda memeber [/QUOTE]



i herd he is a runaway military experiment that escaped..... the only thing that keeps him from killing is growing the kush!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 28, 2010)

poplars!!!! i know your watching!!!!!!! veg long poplars..... veg those sk's long!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 28, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> i herd he is a runaway military experiment that escaped..... the only thing that keeps him from killing is growing the kush!


well den somebody needa give him a free bean stash cuz we dont need a sc sniper around here.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 28, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> well den somebody needa give him a free bean stash cuz we dont need a sc sniper around here.


 
i think somebody out there is looking out for him on that. notice the killings have stopped


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 28, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> i think somebody out there is looking out for him on that. notice the killings have stopped


that is true. 
(unrelated)
its crazy though, cuz i just lost two lil homiez this month. 

maybe SK is good lucc too?


----------



## poplars (Jan 29, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> poplars!!!! i know your watching!!!!!!! veg long poplars..... veg those sk's long!!!!!!!!!!!


hahaha you're gonna love the next pics I take.

the 4 SK males are under 1 CFL under 12 12 to collect pollen . pretty sure I"m just gonna pick the pollen of the nicest male. or I'll literally categorize the 4 types of pollen.

and the other 3 sk females are repotted in 2 gal pots. 

and one of those females I'm betting has the bubba phenotype due to it's really compressed growth in veg.


----------



## i need help I'm rookie (Jan 29, 2010)

I use nothing but cflS myself one 8 bulb 4 ft t5 one extra 4ft on the wall to send across and one enrgy saving cfl 60 in the middle of my four plants. (stealth grow) two different strains one is 8 week flowering(fruity bud pic on profile) And the other is a mystery two clones (9-10 because they arent close to being done yet) from a friend they are a little taller topping didn't work to well they still grew to 3.5 ft tall.


----------



## poplars (Jan 29, 2010)

i need help I'm rookie said:


> I use nothing but cflS myself one 8 bulb 4 ft t5 one extra 4ft on the wall to send across and one enrgy saving cfl 60 in the middle of my four plants. (stealth grow) two different strains one is 8 week flowering(fruity bud pic on profile) And the other is a mystery two clones (9-10 because they arent close to being done yet) from a friend they are a little taller topping didn't work to well they still grew to 3.5 ft tall.


random spam newb post?


----------



## howak47 (Jan 29, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> man your gonna have to let me squeeze a few clips off that bitch!!! never fired any ar-15 m-16,m-4 shit. i hear they bust nice with lil recoil. unlike the the ak's and s.k.s. those i know a lil about though. they have lotta recoil!


yea man they shot really good dead on and no recoil!!!hahahh



chitownsmoking said:


> lol YOU FUCKING GOON YOU!!! its not the street niggas you need to watch out for. its them cats in the country that have a diffrent thumper for every day of the week


 dats jright u know it !!!!



SICC";3720501]haha shit Howak all strapped up like a G 8-)[/QUOTE]hahahah
[quote="chitownsmoking said:


> i never fired the g-17 either. i hear you squeeze the trigger one time and your whole clips is gone. i thought only cops and people with special permits could get that gun. i guess shit like that dont matter in south caccalacky huh?


 yea over here in the south u can get whatever u want but full auto unless u have a class3 licience which cost alot to get !!!!

[QUOTE="SICC";3720530]LOL fa real hes a one man army. I told yall he was a top ranked Al Qaeda memeber [/QUOTE]hahahha u are crazy sicc


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 29, 2010)

poplars said:


> hahaha you're gonna love the next pics I take.
> 
> the 4 SK males are under 1 CFL under 12 12 to collect pollen . pretty sure I"m just gonna pick the pollen of the nicest male. or I'll literally categorize the 4 types of pollen.
> 
> ...


 
veg them big lil buddy. and get read to hear a bunch of oooooh's and ahhhhhh's.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 29, 2010)

and howak egt a hps light man. you dropped like 8 yards on a down ass rifle you can drop 2 yards on a nice light. imagine how many gunz you can buy and trade weed for in the future


----------



## poplars (Jan 29, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> veg them big lil buddy. and get read to hear a bunch of oooooh's and ahhhhhh's.


shit yeah. I'm gonna probably aim to stabilize the bubba pheno haha. if I don't' get it this time I will work hella hard to get it. but something tells me I have it


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 29, 2010)

poplars said:


> shit yeah. I'm gonna probably aim to stabilize the bubba pheno haha. if I don't' get it this time I will work hella hard to get it. but something tells me I have it


 
all you gotta do is keep the bubba pheno has a mother


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 29, 2010)

i was gonna suggest that.. but do the ome out fem traits come out dominant?


----------



## howak47 (Jan 29, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> and howak egt a hps light man. you dropped like 8 yards on a down ass rifle you can drop 2 yards on a nice light. imagine how many gunz you can buy and trade weed for in the future


i know i need to ...but i cant run anything like a hps where iam living at right now!!! in the future i want to move and then i will hook up a whole run with like 2 hps lights!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 29, 2010)

howak47 said:


> i know i need to ...but i cant run anything like a hps where iam living at right now!!! in the future i want to move and then i will hook up a whole run with like 2 hps lights!!!


lol, ill sell u my tent.. hell i'll be you caregiver..


----------



## howak47 (Jan 29, 2010)

heres a video of a little sample bud i cut off the OB x SK about 3 or 4 days ago


[youtube]o_2fDBUMoqg[/youtube]


----------



## highflyby (Jan 29, 2010)

howak47 said:


> heres a video of a little sample bud i cut off the OB x SK about 3 or 4 days ago
> 
> 
> [youtube]o_2fDBUMoqg[/youtube]



 Nice job bro +rep


----------



## howak47 (Jan 29, 2010)

thanks for the comment and the rep highflyby!!!


----------



## poplars (Jan 29, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> all you gotta do is keep the bubba pheno has a mother


that's if I got it this time.

waht I'm saying is if I didn't I'm just gonna breed it and get more seeds and try again .

also starting 2 more strains, northern lights x shiva (unconfirmed, old school, my mom has had hella dank grows with it so we'll see how it goes.)
and bubble gum x thc bomb that I got from a dude in san diego.


----------



## GrowinIdahoan (Jan 30, 2010)

there ain't nothin wrong with livin in the mountains and owning lots of guns and other manly shit that explodes, lights on fire, or goes fast. I love takin out my guns and killing some shit. Anybody else ever shoot a bear, or tackle a wounded deer and stab it in the neck then slit it's throat?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 30, 2010)

GrowinIdahoan said:


> there ain't nothin wrong with livin in the mountains and owning lots of guns and other manly shit that explodes, lights on fire, or goes fast. I love takin out my guns and killing some shit. Anybody else ever shoot a bear, or tackle a wounded deer and stab it in the neck then slit it's throat?


i would love to see that shit.


----------



## Fditty00 (Jan 30, 2010)

GrowinIdahoan said:


> there ain't nothin wrong with livin in the mountains and owning lots of guns and other manly shit that explodes, lights on fire, or goes fast. I love takin out my guns and killing some shit. Anybody else ever shoot a bear, or tackle a wounded deer and stab it in the neck then slit it's throat?


tackle a deer, and slit its throat? Man u on some otha shit! Thwts jus fuckin funny!


----------



## Fditty00 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hohawk, that AR is a beast! Is that a Olympic or RRA? Those .223 will reach out and touch a muhfucka a couple hundit. + rep


----------



## howak47 (Jan 30, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Hohawk, that AR is a beast! Is that a Olympic or RRA? Those .223 will reach out and touch a muhfucka a couple hundit. + rep


no its a rock river arms .223 $cost a bit more than a olympic..yea they are dead on a long way of thanks for the comments and da rep


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 30, 2010)

howak47 said:


> heres a video of a little sample bud i cut off the OB x SK about 3 or 4 days ago
> 
> 
> [youtube]o_2fDBUMoqg[/youtube]


 
wow your the jesus of cannabiss you turned mids to dank. see what the sourkush can do


----------



## GrowinIdahoan (Jan 30, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> tackle a deer, and slit its throat? Man u on some otha shit! Thwts jus fuckin funny!


Well we needed the meat and you do what you gotta do to eat around here. Haha actually we hunt to save money on food, and besides the satisfaction you get from killing your own food, the meat tastes so much better when it's fresh! Yeeehaaawww IT PUTS THE LOTION ON ITS SKIIIN!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 30, 2010)

let me know how that smells and smokes bro!!!!!!!!!! looks bomb.


----------



## howak47 (Jan 30, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> let me know how that smells and smokes bro!!!!!!!!!! looks bomb.


just got back from the lake i smoked it in a new v-tower vaporizer shit tasted fruity as hell but i could tell it was not cured long enough but it got me so damn high hahahahha


----------



## howak47 (Jan 30, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> wow your the jesus of cannabiss you turned mids to dank. see what the sourkush can do


hahahah thanks for the comment chi!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 30, 2010)

i can see the same fat indica leafieness and the trichome coverage has the sourkush.


----------



## poplars (Jan 30, 2010)

howak47 said:


> just got back from the lake i smoked it in a new v-tower vaporizer shit tasted fruity as hell but i could tell it was not cured long enough but it got me so damn high hahahahha


vaping is the way to go!

I have a vapir air one 5.0 with a reynolds turkey oven bag on it, it rules.

besides the sound, it's the best 150 dollar bag vape . but of course I'm getting a volcano, but I have to spend 400 on the indoor grow first .


----------



## howak47 (Jan 30, 2010)

WELL ONLY 5 MORE DAYS LEFT TILL THE SOURKUSH HARVEST IAM GOING TO PUT THEM IN 24 OR 48 HOURS OF DARKNESS AGAIN LIKE I DID LAST TIME ..U CAN TELL A BIG DIF WHEN U DO THISTHE POWERKUSH HAS REALLY STARTED TO BUD UP AND THE CHEESE IS TO TELL ME WHAT U ALL THINK ABOUT THE PICS!!!!


----------



## poplars (Jan 30, 2010)

I'd probably give that SK 8-9 more days for good measure  


also, what's the true effects of that 24-48 hour dark to harvest? just thinking about it I don't really see the benefits, as stress late flower typically produces undesirable results (hermaphrodite . . . )


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 30, 2010)

Hell yeah homie that SK looks soo good, i agree with pop, i would let her go longer, cant wait for the harvest, cant believe its almost time


----------



## howak47 (Jan 30, 2010)

poplars said:


> I'd probably give that SK 8-9 more days for good measure
> 
> 
> also, what's the true effects of that 24-48 hour dark to harvest? just thinking about it I don't really see the benefits, as stress late flower typically produces undesirable results (hermaphrodite . . . )


if u give it darkness before u harvest it will fattin up the buds and its supposed to increase thc cause during the day the plant soaks up the light and stores it in its leaves and at night it uses the energy it soak during the day to grow and produce at night! so by giving it 24 to 48 hours of dark before harvest it makes sure the plant uses all that energy to the buds ...i read this in the high times grow bible ....did it last harvest and i could tell a big dif from when i put it in the dark and when it came out (it was alot bigger)


----------



## howak47 (Jan 30, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3728371]Hell yeah homie that SK looks soo good, i agree with pop, i would let her go longer, cant wait for the harvest, cant believe its almost time [/QUOTE]
thanks for the comment sicc!!!! i might let it go a little longer but i think iam goin to harvest thursday or friday all the buds are rock hard cant even squeeze them hahahh!! some of the buds will stay on there a bit longer and the 2 that i pollinated


----------



## poplars (Jan 30, 2010)

howak47 said:


> if u give it darkness before u harvest it will fattin up the buds and its supposed to increase thc cause during the day the plant soaks up the light and stores it in its leaves and at night it uses the energy it soak during the day to grow and produce at night! so by giving it 24 to 48 hours of dark before harvest it makes sure the plant uses all that energy to the buds ...i read this in the high times grow bible ....did it last harvest and i could tell a big dif from when i put it in the dark and when it came out (it was alot bigger)


hmm I'm still a bit in doubt because I don't believe everything I hear from high times. but we'll see, I'll test this.


----------



## howak47 (Jan 30, 2010)

poplars said:


> hmm I'm still a bit in doubt because I don't believe everything I hear from high times. but we'll see, I'll test this.


well thats why i tried it last time and it worked for me ...so give it a try for yourself and let me know what u think about it ......i will take sum before and after pics and post them after i harvest


----------



## theflow (Jan 30, 2010)

mad ass reps man


----------



## Spoon420 (Jan 30, 2010)

looks sooo amazing man, u got this shit down. hows that lemon skunk coming along?


----------



## Spoon420 (Jan 30, 2010)

and i also give my plants a day or two of darkness b4 harvest, i didnt hear it made them fatter but i heard they produce alot more trics


----------



## howak47 (Jan 31, 2010)

theflow said:


> mad ass reps man


thanks man 


Spoon420 said:


> looks sooo amazing man, u got this shit down. hows that lemon skunk coming along?


thanks for the comments spoon!!! the ls is doin good i will post sum pics of it maybe tomorrow 


Spoon420 said:


> and i also give my plants a day or two of darkness b4 harvest, i didnt hear it made them fatter but i heard they produce alot more trics


all i know is it worked for me last time so iam goin to stick wid it


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 31, 2010)

that shit looks damn good. can i see how the bigbuds doing?


----------



## poplars (Jan 31, 2010)

so here's my sour kush 



in this pic I have the two in front that I'm pretty sure are the bubba kush phenotype, and the one in back is the diesel phenotype.

the one in back smelled earliest. grew the fastest. the other two sexed within days of eachother, grow short and stout, smell great. 

here's the closeups 
the two bubba phenos first:


and the diesel pheno (which I managed to accidently fim one top and create 6 tops in one part if you look closely you can see.)


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 31, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/227685-heroin-addiction.html

chitownsmoking, top bloke! +rep


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 31, 2010)

ahahahahaha! that was some funny shit!!


----------



## howak47 (Jan 31, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> that shit looks damn good. can i see how the bigbuds doing?


thanks chi ..yea i will post a pic of the big bud hybrid in a little while


----------



## howak47 (Jan 31, 2010)

poplars said:


> so here's my sour kush
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lookin fucin great poplars keep up the good work !!!


----------



## howak47 (Jan 31, 2010)

NEW VIDEO

[youtube]Uoq_r2TUrx8[/youtube]


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 31, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/227685-heroin-addiction.html
> 
> chitownsmoking, top bloke! +rep


 
my nutts make a flapping sound on you chin has my scrotem slides down your throat!!!! 


LEGALIZE ALL DRUGZ!!!! how you gonna hate on my opions when i tolerate yours???? 


anyways poplars those are looking bomb dog. YOU VEG LONG MAAAAN. a couple more weeks and your gonna be getting there. you make me sooo proudlol


----------



## howak47 (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 31, 2010)

awww man that looks great howak. your gonna be much happier with your yield this go bro.


----------



## howak47 (Jan 31, 2010)

this is a small piece of bud off the great white shark under the microscope ...shit looks crazy


----------



## poplars (Jan 31, 2010)

howak47 said:


>


very beautiful diesel pheno SK .

not too impressed with that lemon skunk . . . . . but then again it may be too early to say anything.

and chitown get ready to see SK 4-5 feet tall outdoors! 

gonna get the indoor going as soon as possible, still accumulating funds but no telling when I"ll have enough money. I have a pretty elaborate setup planned atleast 600 dollars.


----------



## howak47 (Jan 31, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> awww man that looks great howak. your gonna be much happier with your yield this go bro.


thanks chi!!! i hope so all the buds are hard as rocks iam thinking i will get around 2 ozs off of them bout the same as last time 10z per plant ...but we will have to wait and see !!! what did u think of the video?


----------



## howak47 (Jan 31, 2010)

poplars said:


> very beautiful diesel pheno SK .
> 
> not too impressed with that lemon skunk . . . . . but then again it may be too early to say anything.


thanks for the comments poplars!!!! yea its really early the LS just started flowering not to long ago it all ready has a great citrus smell to it


----------



## Fditty00 (Jan 31, 2010)

Those fucn close ups are crazy! I have a sister to ur power kush. Looks exactly the same. Nice vid to!!


----------



## howak47 (Jan 31, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Those fucn close ups are crazy! I have a sister to ur power kush. Looks exactly the same. Nice vid to!!


thanks for the comments man!!! whats the sister to the powerkush? i dont know much about the strain but it looks like its growin good


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Sour Kush looks amazing! What seed bank stocks them or they clone only?


----------



## poplars (Jan 31, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Sour Kush looks amazing! What seed bank stocks them or they clone only?


chitown express


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 1, 2010)

howak47 said:


> NEW VIDEO
> 
> [youtube]Uoq_r2TUrx8[/youtube]


 
man arent you a lucky bastard!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 1, 2010)

poplars said:


> chitown express


 
hahahaha only availale at the chitownexpress


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 1, 2010)

howak47 said:


> thanks for the comments man!!! whats the sister to the powerkush? i dont know much about the strain but it looks like its growin good


no relation, pheno looks exactly the same. Prob same batch. All I know is its a Afghani x Shunk#1.


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Feb 1, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> man arent you a lucky bastard!!


that stuff in the video looks tasty for sure!
Well grown!


----------



## fried at 420 (Feb 1, 2010)

wow ive been ghost for a while they look fuckin incredible 
have fun with your delicious buds man


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 1, 2010)

Plus rep for popping in fried


----------



## poplars (Feb 1, 2010)

popping northern lights and bubblebomb (bubblegum x thc bomb!) 

put 4 northern lights and 3 thc bomb into those easy rooters or whatever, all but 2 northern lights popped out on day 3. still waiting and hoping on them . but if not I have a good stock of northern lights seeds to go to.

and I was staring at the SK's today thinking 'damn I'm so glad I can see obvious phenotypes here' because it's seriously obvious that I have a bubba kush phenotype as well as a diesel simply by veg growth. 

I also have a backup plan if I can't get the funds together before outdoor season rolls around, which is very soon, I'm going to buy the grow tent and do a cfl grow like howak here  with fox farm nutes though. just so I can be sure of which phenotype I want to grow outside and etc.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 1, 2010)

poplars said:


> popping northern lights and bubblebomb (bubblegum x thc bomb!)
> 
> put 4 northern lights and 3 thc bomb into those easy rooters or whatever, all but 2 northern lights popped out on day 3. still waiting and hoping on them . but if not I have a good stock of northern lights seeds to go to.
> 
> ...


 www.insidesun.com you know you got the money-


----------



## poplars (Feb 1, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> www.insidesun.com you know you got the money-


I'm going with HTG supply because they have the best selection as far as lights go. I want a cool-tube6 with a grow tent etc. and this all added up will be over 500 dollars but will last me atleast 4 years. 

so my backup plan is to get everything but the light setup and fans etc. just to get the phenotypes established for my outdoor grow, and then get the lights and fans etc and continue growing indoors as well as outdoors. 

I got it covered chi . you wont be dissapointed.

btw I'm high as fuck on 3 cannabutter cookies right now


----------



## howak47 (Feb 1, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> man arent you a lucky bastard!!


HAHAHA YEA I KNOW!!!



MatanuskaValley said:


> that stuff in the video looks tasty for sure!
> Well grown!


THANKS FOR THE COMMENT MAN!!!



fried at 420 said:


> wow ive been ghost for a while they look fuckin incredible
> have fun with your delicious buds man


YEA WHERE U BEEN AT MAN? THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS


----------



## howak47 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey poplars i got 5 northern lights beans i will be startin up after everything gets done !! Have u ever grown nl before?


----------



## poplars (Feb 1, 2010)

howak47 said:


> Hey poplars i got 5 northern lights beans i will be startin up after everything gets done !! Have u ever grown nl before?


I haven't personally but my mom has, for several years in fact.

make that 4 cannabutter cookies at this point.

I can barely fuckin type


----------



## howak47 (Feb 1, 2010)

poplars said:


> I haven't personally but my mom has, for several years in fact.
> 
> make that 4 cannabutter cookies at this point.
> 
> I can barely fuckin type


is it good for inside? shit i wish i had a cannabutter cookie


----------



## poplars (Feb 1, 2010)

howak47 said:


> is it good for inside? shit i wish i had a cannabutter cookie


it's really really good. I almost got too high. but yeah it was seriously awesome. now I"m just waiting for it to wear off so I can vape some indica and go to sleep 

also 100% success on all my sprouts, northern lights and thc bomb x bubblegum


----------



## howak47 (Feb 1, 2010)

poplars said:


> it's really really good. I almost got too high. but yeah it was seriously awesome. now I"m just waiting for it to wear off so I can vape some indica and go to sleep
> 
> also 100% success on all my sprouts, northern lights and thc bomb x bubblegum


sounds good man!!! what kind of vaporizer do u have?iam bout to get one ...i just smoked out of one for the 1st time last weekend it was the shit!!! it was the new vtower extreme


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 1, 2010)

poplars said:


> I'm going with HTG supply because they have the best selection as far as lights go. I want a cool-tube6 with a grow tent etc. and this all added up will be over 500 dollars but will last me atleast 4 years.
> 
> so my backup plan is to get everything but the light setup and fans etc. just to get the phenotypes established for my outdoor grow, and then get the lights and fans etc and continue growing indoors as well as outdoors.
> 
> ...


im never dissapointed in you buddy. JUST KEEP ON VEGGING LONG!!!!


----------



## poplars (Feb 1, 2010)

howak47 said:


> sounds good man!!! what kind of vaporizer do u have?iam bout to get one ...i just smoked out of one for the 1st time last weekend it was the shit!!! it was the new vtower extreme


I have a vapor air one 5.0 , not as good as the vtower extreme but for the price it's pretty damn good. I bought some reynolds turkey oven bags (which are huge) to fill up with vape . 

its loud, but it heats up in 30 seconds, fills a huge turkey oven bag that holds 12-13 fat rips in about 5 minutes. so I'd say it's great for 150 bucks.

but I'm buying a volcano after I get the indoor grow setup (which costs more than a volcano :O.)


edit: hell yeah chi!

btw howak I misread your post because I was epic stoned from my cookies . . . . northern lights is supposedly one of the BEST indoor strains  it's a cannabis cup winner and known for it's high yield in indoor plants. I'm hoping it reaches SK quality. from what my mom tells me, it should. 


pics will be proof .


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 1, 2010)

northern lights is a good strain by 80's standards. even though its pure indica its not one of my favorites. it will never be has dank has the sk. it will outyield the sk though. but i personally know its not all about the yield... im more concernd with potency


ohh and ive grown n/l before. im not just talking out my ass.


----------



## poplars (Feb 1, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> northern lights is a good strain by 80's standards. even though its pure indica its not one of my favorites. it will never be has dank has the sk. it will outyield the sk though. but i personally know its not all about the yield... im more concernd with potency


either way I don't smoke it anymore so that sets my quality standard on a whole different level now. I'm just looking for different sorts of stones. different cannabinoids, etc. I think there might be something to northern ligths . . . so I'm willing to go for it 

I too am not concerned with yield. but if I really love this strain I will LOVE a LOT of it 

and also this could very well be a different cross of NL, so it's pretty hard to say we're talking about the /same/ strain. only when I start budding will we be able to tell


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 1, 2010)

dude northern lights has been out since like the late 70's or early 80's. been there and done that. im sure if you crossed it to the sk it would add some much needed flavor


----------



## poplars (Feb 1, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> dude northern lights has been out since like the late 70's or early 80's. been there and done that. im sure if you crossed it to the sk it would add some much needed flavor


I"m not really much for flavor rather the effect. but yeah I probably will cross it with SK.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 1, 2010)

poplars said:


> I"m not really much for flavor rather the effect. but yeah I probably will cross it with SK.


 
im all about the flavor, and the effect. you can have one w/o the other, but why?


----------



## poplars (Feb 1, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> im all about the flavor, and the effect. you can have one w/o the other, but why?


well I vape or eat edibles now. so aroma is nice when I'm grinding up the bud, but it only hints in the flavor of the entire bag you know?


----------



## howak47 (Feb 1, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> im all about the flavor, and the effect. you can have one w/o the other, but why?


iam really big on good flavor ....and good effect the sk gives both!!


----------



## howak47 (Feb 1, 2010)

yea poplars i was lookin at the vapir5.0 but i found the vtower extreme for $240 insteed of the normal $300 so i think iam goin to go with that one its not load and u can vape 3 dif ways in it also has a remote witch comes in handy!!!


----------



## poplars (Feb 1, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea poplars i was lookin at the vapir5.0 but i found the vtower extreme for $240 insteed of the normal $300 so i think iam goin to go with that one its not load and u can vape 3 dif ways in it also has a remote witch comes in handy!!!


trust me, once you use the bags you'll only be vaping one way


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 2, 2010)

have you ever thought about using landrace genetics(indica,or sativa) ?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 2, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> have you ever thought about using landrace genetics(indica,or sativa) ?


 
man hell no!!!! you have much better results using proven elite genetics in breeding.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 2, 2010)

poplars said:


> well I vape or eat edibles now. so aroma is nice when I'm grinding up the bud, but it only hints in the flavor of the entire bag you know?


 
yeah nothing wrong with edibles but im more about smoking dank ass nugget


----------



## poplars (Feb 2, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> yeah nothing wrong with edibles but im more about smoking dank ass nugget


you know what's fucked up and ironic?

my vape started fucking up yesterday. I have 90 days warranty but I bet the company is gonna fuck me over.

definitely need to get a volcano . .

so I'm smoking till I get this vape fixed or a new one!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 2, 2010)

i dont get alot of the buds flavor from vapeing like i do from clean glass with a bic


----------



## poplars (Feb 2, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> i dont get alot of the buds flavor from vapeing like i do from clean glass with a bic



when you use bag vapes, you don't really get that strong first hit, you get a diffused first hit throughout the entire bag, so it's basically like every hit feels and tastes the same.

it's really about preference. my main motivation behind using the vape was the fact that it allowed me to stretch my indica bags WAY longer. 

but yeah there really isn't nothing like that flavored green hit off good clean glass.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 2, 2010)

vapors are allright, feels like that "kick" is missing from vapors though. I have a volcano, don't use it though, it's more for when friends come over. it's used mostly as a centerpiece mines is for sale, I'll even sign it!! lol


----------



## poplars (Feb 2, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> vapors are allright, feels like that "kick" is missing from vapors though. I have a volcano, don't use it though, it's more for when friends come over. it's used mostly as a centerpiece mines is for sale, I'll even sign it!! lol


heh I could use one my vapir just crapped out. trying to get the company to send me a new one.


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 2, 2010)

poplars said:


> heh I could use one my vapir just crapped out. trying to get the company to send me a new one.


Did you leave the fan on for a while when you were finished vaping? If not than I think that voids the warranty, I have one too


----------



## poplars (Feb 2, 2010)

tom__420 said:


> Did you leave the fan on for a while when you were finished vaping? If not than I think that voids the warranty, I have one too


yeah I always made sure to keep it on extra after I took the disc out so I should be covered there


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 2, 2010)

Idk, vapes kinda take the point out of smoking for me, dont get me wrong there great, but just not my style.

Nothin' like a good ole bong load to settle the nerves


----------



## poplars (Feb 2, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3737930]Idk, vapes kinda take the point out of smoking for me, dont get me wrong there great, but just not my style.

Nothin' like a good ole bong load to settle the nerves [/QUOTE]

there is an adaptation period, but after there's truly nothing like a good ol vape bag to get you helllllla high


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 2, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> vapors are allright, feels like that "kick" is missing from vapors though. I have a volcano, don't use it though, it's more for when friends come over. it's used mostly as a centerpiece mines is for sale, I'll even sign it!! lol


 i fully agree with my lil tropical friend here. i need that expanding of the lungs with that kick. i only kinda get that feeling from a vape, when i put it on all the waaay up wich kinda defeats the purpose. i figure when my lungs are trashed in my 50's i will be smoking from a vape. untill then its old school style smoking methods for me


----------



## howak47 (Feb 2, 2010)

like i said my 1st time smokin out of a vape was last weekend but my dad got one right time we got back and i have been using it every day on my lunch break and i love it u get a lot more out of your weed cause u can vape it 2 or 3 times then u can make brownies with what u vaped and get high as hell of that !!hahahah


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 2, 2010)

howak47 said:


> like i said my 1st time smokin out of a vape was last weekend but my dad got one right time we got back and i have been using it every day on my lunch break and i love it u get a lot more out of your weed cause u can vape it 2 or 3 times then u can make brownies with what u vaped and get high as hell of that !!hahahah


i thought the thc was vaped out of it ?.. 
i been wantin to get a vaporizer but i never kno which ones work.. i seen a cheap alternative.. u ever seen somethin like this? 
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=38890907


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 2, 2010)

damn that thing looks legit, would be perfect for my bong


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 2, 2010)

im coppin one.. ill let you know,, my cuzz said it will work cu he vaped out of a lightbulb b4(wtf) ill try it


----------



## howak47 (Feb 2, 2010)

THIS IS THE ONE I HAVE BEEN USING AND ITS THE SHIT !!!!! I HAVE FOUND THEM FOR AS LOW AS $200 AND YEA IT VAPES THE THC OUT BUT IT WILL STILL HAVE THC IN IT UNLESS U VAPE THE SAME SHIT LIKE 3 OR 4 TIMES !! WE VAPED ABOUT 3gs 2 times and then made brownies and they got me so stoned ...but anyways check this one out !!!!

http://www.gotvape.com/store/extreme-vaporizer.php


----------



## howak47 (Feb 2, 2010)

[youtube]Octz4L2TTuQ[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 2, 2010)

damn she's lookin nice ... she's a natural on camera i see ..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 2, 2010)

nice video!! I was gonna start calling you the silent assasin cause your videos were always,, silent!lol . I like the choice of tune you picked, reminds me of the NWO


----------



## howak47 (Feb 2, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> damn she's lookin nice ... she's a natural on camera i see ..


thanks for the comments man



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> nice video!! I was gonna start calling you the silent assasin cause your videos were always,, silent!lol . I like the choice of tune you picked, reminds me of the NWO


thanks DR. hahahah i like that SILENT ASSASSIN THANKS AGAIN FOR THE COMMENTS


----------



## pitbudz87 (Feb 3, 2010)

whats up bro


----------



## pitbudz87 (Feb 3, 2010)

man i wish my camera had that quality of pictures


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 3, 2010)

that greatwhiteshark sk cross is gonna be nice


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 3, 2010)

sounds like great white shark is superskun {skunk x afghani} crossed to south indian, and south american genetics...... sounds alo like white widow genetic makeup to me.

its says 14% thc


----------



## howak47 (Feb 3, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> that greatwhiteshark sk cross is gonna be nice


whats up pit have not heard from u in a while where u been at?
chi i also think thats goin to be a bad ass cross yea it has a high thc content probly goin to cut a nice bud of it off tomorrow when i harvest the sourkush!!!


----------



## howak47 (Feb 3, 2010)

well i put the 2 sourkush plants in the dark goin to let them stay in there for 24hours then Dem bitches are gettin cut down all but the little buds at the bottom and the 2 buds that i pollinated both of them look alot dif from one another the one that is more orange is rock hard and the other one is really sticky and not has hard  let me know what u all think of the pics !!! the last few where taken in the bathtub thats where i leave them in the dark for 24hours


----------



## howak47 (Feb 3, 2010)

damn iam high as hell and just relizied this thread has over 16,000 views !!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 4, 2010)

thats that herbal crack. congrats on harvest number 2 of the sourkush.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 4, 2010)

that's some fucking fire you got there bro!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 4, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> that's some fucking fire you got there bro!!


 
yeah my good doctor i think he knows that


----------



## Spoon420 (Feb 4, 2010)

i think i drooled a little


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 4, 2010)

i got a bunch of new crosses comming out later this year.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Feb 4, 2010)

howak them girls are frosty as hell! i think your gettin dialed in my dude! great job!

i cant wait for those chi 



chitownsmoking said:


> i got a bunch of new crosses comming out later this year.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 4, 2010)

next order of bizzness is sk x gdp


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Feb 4, 2010)

thats gonna be rockin!



chitownsmoking said:


> next order of bizzness is sk x gdp


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 4, 2010)

thats gon be sum connoseur(sp?) whats the genies on gdp?


----------



## poplars (Feb 4, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> next order of bizzness is sk x gdp


ohhh daaamnnn you know wherre to send the first batch of seeds from that!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 4, 2010)

poplars said:


> ohhh daaamnnn you know wherre to send the first batch of seeds from that!


 
yeah to t he cannabis cup


----------



## highflyby (Feb 4, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> yeah to t he cannabis cup



After a taste test by us.


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 4, 2010)

I want sour kush seeds! that plants got a ton of bud for how short she is.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 4, 2010)

highflyby said:


> After a taste test by us.


 
ooo i need yall's approval now huh?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 4, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> I want sour kush seeds! that plants got a ton of bud for how short she is.


 
yes that was the key. still you need to veg her atleast a good 6 weeks if not really 8 to get commercial sized yields.


----------



## howak47 (Feb 4, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> i got a bunch of new crosses comming out later this year.


oo hell yea goin to be the shit 





warisnottheanswer said:


> howak them girls are frosty as hell! i think your gettin dialed in my dude! great job!
> 
> i cant wait for those chi


thanks for the comment !!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Feb 5, 2010)

WELL I JUST SPENT THE LAST 4 HOURS MAKING A WOOD FRAME WITH SCREEN ,MAKIN CHANGES TO DRYING BOX , TRIMING BUDS & HANGING THEM UP IN BOX!!WELL LET ME KNOW WHAT U ALL THINK THE 2 PICS ARE WHAT THEY LOOKED LIKE AFTER I CUT BUDS OFF I LEFT THE 2 POLLINATED BUDS AND SOME LOWER BUDS PROBLY GOIN TO TRY TO MAKE ANOTHER LITTLE GROW BOX SO I CAN RE-VEG THEM











[youtube]9w6RAdUU7uc[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 5, 2010)

im lovin that drybox.. think i got an idea how i'm doin mine. now the hard part is waiting or the cure to finish.


----------



## poplars (Feb 5, 2010)

howak47 said:


> WELL I JUST SPENT THE LAST 4 HOURS MAKING A WOOD FRAME WITH SCREEN ,MAKIN CHANGES TO DRYING BOX , TRIMING BUDS & HANGING THEM UP IN BOX!!WELL LET ME KNOW WHAT U ALL THINK THE 2 PICS ARE WHAT THEY LOOKED LIKE AFTER I CUT BUDS OFF I LEFT THE 2 POLLINATED BUDS AND SOME LOWER BUDS PROBLY GOIN TO TRY TO MAKE ANOTHER LITTLE GROW BOX SO I CAN RE-VEG THEM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man at this point I'm just happy I have SK in general. 

oh and chitown I'll just find GDP myself! it's all over in california .

though if my bubblegum x thcbomb strain is any good then I might cross that too. 

the dude who hooked me up wiht the bubblebomb strain said it's a great yeilder so it should be a nice one to cross SK with .


----------



## highflyby (Feb 5, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> ooo i need yall's approval now huh?


Nope, I guess not. So much for some good pics of that strain, cause it seems only these guys post pics, we need some from you if your going to hold out....we need budporn!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 5, 2010)

great harvest and partial trimming video that was cool has fuck. lol she seemed to have fucking coated your scissors huh? and poplars why you gotta be a salty lil dude for? you know i got you on that cross


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 5, 2010)

highflyby said:


> Nope, I guess not. So much for some good pics of that strain, cause it seems only these guys post pics, we need some from you if your going to hold out....we need budporn!


 
nope! NO SOUP FOR YOU!!!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice vid homie, you got shit ton of scissor hash, i love that shit 

+REP


----------



## howak47 (Feb 5, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> great harvest and partial trimming video that was cool has fuck. lol she seemed to have fucking coated your scissors huh? and poplars why you gotta be a salty lil dude for? you know i got you on that cross


thanks chi hell yea got a nice little ball of scissor hash and scraped all the crystals off the gloves i used got about 1/2 gram of crystals off them hahahha 



chitownsmoking said:


> nope! NO SOUP FOR YOU!!!!!!


hahahah i want some soup !!!!
[QUOTE="SICC";3750593]Nice vid homie, you got shit ton of scissor hash, i love that shit 

+REP[/QUOTE]thanks for the comments sicc and the rep!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Feb 5, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> im lovin that drybox.. think i got an idea how i'm doin mine. now the hard part is waiting or the cure to finish.


thanks man temp in box is staying around 67 so thats good dry them nice & slow yea the waiting is hard but this is one of the most important steps if u want ur buds to be any good so its good to have sum patients


----------



## howak47 (Feb 5, 2010)

hey has anybody ever tryed this method of makin hash?
[youtube]kJdLQgdI8pw[/youtube]


----------



## howak47 (Feb 5, 2010)

i also cut 1 bud off the great white shark it was 15grams wet


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 5, 2010)

gws lookz good..

ive never done hash that way.. i dod blender n ice n water.. i also did it with rubbing alcohol but almost the same method the second way is more of an oil unless it dries hard


----------



## howak47 (Feb 5, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> gws lookz good..
> 
> ive never done hash that way.. i dod blender n ice n water.. i also did it with rubbing alcohol but almost the same method the second way is more of an oil unless it dries hard


thanks for the comments !!! i think iam goin to try this method so i dont have to spend much $ doing it!!!!


----------



## poplars (Feb 5, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> great harvest and partial trimming video that was cool has fuck. lol she seemed to have fucking coated your scissors huh? and poplars why you gotta be a salty lil dude for? you know i got you on that cross


hah don't play around with me acting like you're not gonna send seeds and then come back calling me salty and saying you got me covered.

I don't like that flip-flop joking style.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 5, 2010)

howak47 said:


> thanks for the comments !!! i think iam goin to try this method so i dont have to spend much $ doing it!!!!


keep us posted..


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 5, 2010)

poplars said:


> hah don't play around with me acting like you're not gonna send seeds and then come back calling me salty and saying you got me covered.
> 
> I don't like that flip-flop joking style.


 

 lol you miss understood what i was talking about from the begininning. you too have come along way from growing bagseeds in your backyard. keep up the good work.


----------



## poplars (Feb 5, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> lol you miss understood what i was talking about from the begininning. you too have come along way from growing bagseeds in your backyard. keep up the good work.


aight bro I'll be doing what I've been plannin man. 

so as far as my plan goes I'm getting a nice grow tent, one big enough for a 600W but I'm putting a 400W in it for now, upgradability . 

money is coming together, shit should be happening very very soon. and the females are doing very nicely.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 5, 2010)

poplars said:


> aight bro I'll be doing what I've been plannin man.
> 
> so as far as my plan goes I'm getting a nice grow tent, one big enough for a 600W but I'm putting a 400W in it for now, upgradability .
> 
> money is coming together, shit should be happening very very soon. and the females are doing very nicely.


 
yeah a 400 watter will give you a decent yeild, esp if you veg right. dude your doing it up right man. ive never vegged the sk longer then 8 weeks. they were like 18-21 inches tall then UNTOPED!!!!! i wish you would go beyond that... i would aprreciate a update in a few days. im sure there getting bushy now huh


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 5, 2010)

Damn! I dont post for a day. I come back and the SK has been put into a shower orgy or the white tomb of death! I was thinkin Re-veg. But thats also goin down. Good shit! Nice ass vid, but u already knew that..


----------



## howak47 (Feb 5, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Damn! I dont post for a day. I come back and the SK has been put into a shower orgy or the white tomb of death! I was thinkin Re-veg. But thats also goin down. Good shit! Nice ass vid, but u already knew that..


hahahah shower orgy hahahahThanks for the comments


----------



## poplars (Feb 5, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> yeah a 400 watter will give you a decent yeild, esp if you veg right. dude your doing it up right man. ive never vegged the sk longer then 8 weeks. they were like 18-21 inches tall then UNTOPED!!!!! i wish you would go beyond that... i would aprreciate a update in a few days. im sure there getting bushy now huh


yep they're getting bushy. I think I"m gonna top them again today .


----------



## howak47 (Feb 5, 2010)

poplars said:


> yep they're getting bushy. I think I"m gonna top them again today .


hell yea man iam ready to see them when u goin to post sum pics?


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 5, 2010)

^^^dont b scurred!! Porn. Porn. Porn.


----------



## poplars (Feb 5, 2010)

howak47 said:


> hell yea man iam ready to see them when u goin to post sum pics?


whenever my lazy ass actually gets motivated to take pictures . 

its crazy man, I can't even tell you when because I wont do it. I even try to tell myself I'm gonna take pics tomorrow and I never do. so I just kinda wait till I feel like it's the right time .


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 5, 2010)

^^^^^^^ stonerrrrrrrrr^^^!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Feb 5, 2010)

poplars said:


> whenever my lazy ass actually gets motivated to take pictures .
> 
> its crazy man, I can't even tell you when because I wont do it. I even try to tell myself I'm gonna take pics tomorrow and I never do. so I just kinda wait till I feel like it's the right time .


hahahah i feel yea on that


----------



## Spoon420 (Feb 6, 2010)

hey howak did u get ur v-tower yet


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 6, 2010)

ur my kinda guy poplars..lol keep topping and vegging them bitches


----------



## poplars (Feb 6, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> ur my kinda guy poplars..lol keep topping and vegging them bitches


for sure man. I'm probably gonna top them today .


----------



## howak47 (Feb 6, 2010)

Spoon420 said:


> hey howak did u get ur v-tower yet


no not yet goin to be another week or so but iam def getting one!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Feb 6, 2010)

well i did alot today!!!went to the bookstore and got the 1st issue of the new medical hightimes and the jorge cervantes grow bible it has every thing about growin indoor ,outdoor & hash makin anything u would want to know also iam tryin to make a little hash from the sourkush trim this new way i saw on youtube using 2 liter bottle lots of ice plastic bags screens or filter !!!! i have 2 containers siting in the freg overnight and tomorrow i will get all the water out with a turkey baster and hopefully there will be something on the bottom to dry out!!!then i made some brownies usin 1.5 grams of mid in each one iam so high right now off of just one they last for like 3 or 4 hours well heres some pics some of the little buds are almost dry they smell so dank enjoy !!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 6, 2010)

awesome looking buds dude...you know chitown is gonna rip on you for getting a jorge cervantes grow bible, do you?. lol


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 6, 2010)

howak47 said:


> well i did alot today!!!went to the bookstore and got the 1st issue of the new medical hightimes and the jorge cervantes grow bible it has every thing about growin indoor ,outdoor & hash makin anything u would want to know also iam tryin to make a little hash from the sourkush trim this new way i saw on youtube using 2 liter bottle lots of ice plastic bags screens or filter !!!! i have 2 containers siting in the freg overnight and tomorrow i will get all the water out with a turkey baster and hopefully there will be something on the bottom to dry out!!!then i made some brownies usin 1.5 grams of mid in each one iam so high right now off of just one they last for like 3 or 4 hours well heres some pics some of the little buds are almost dry they smell so dank enjoy !!!!!!


 
korge cervantes????? wtf are you smoking??? your better off taking grow advice from yogi the bear. lol jorge cervantes....... comeon man wtf??? 

on a brighter note... th at sourkush looks waaay danker then the gws!!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 6, 2010)

fucking jorge vervantes pfffffffffffffffffft


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 6, 2010)

oo and howak i told ya the sk was gonna beat out alot if not all of the seed bank strains..... DO YOU SEE JORGE CERVANTES BREEDING OUT 20% PLUS THC STRAINS LIKE THIS?????


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 6, 2010)

[email protected] 

you're right though, the sk looks much danker than the GWS. props to the breeder*chitown* and props to the grower*howak*


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 6, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> [email protected]
> 
> you're right though, the sk looks much danker than the GWS. props to the breeder*chitown* and props to the grower*howak*


 
well god bless you sir. soon you will have the chance to see what she can do.

this time the chitown express will be proper


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 6, 2010)

bubba pheno
















diesel pheno


----------



## ...... (Feb 6, 2010)

I just checked out the harvest vid and them buds are looking nice.
Did you end up yielding the 2-3oz dry or are they still drying?
You gonna make some hash from the trim?
So did you take clones?I aint trying to read all that and see lol sorry for all the questions.
Id definitally try and keep them genetics going though.


----------



## howak47 (Feb 6, 2010)

...... said:


> I just checked out the harvest vid and them buds are looking nice.
> Did you end up yielding the 2-3oz dry or are they still drying?
> You gonna make some hash from the trim?
> So did you take clones?I aint trying to read all that and see lol sorry for all the questions.
> Id definitally try and keep them genetics going though.


thanks for the comments man!!!yea they are still dryin its been 2 days ...the smaller buds layin on the screen are all most dry!!yea iam tryin to make sum hash a dif way than i have ever seen before will find out in the mourning if it worked or not!! no i did not take any clones but i did pollinate the sourkush with sum sourkush pollin so i should have a few beans here pretty soon!!!


----------



## howak47 (Feb 6, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> oo and howak i told ya the sk was gonna beat out alot if not all of the seed bank strains..... DO YOU SEE JORGE CERVANTES BREEDING OUT 20% PLUS THC STRAINS LIKE THIS?????


hahahaha your right sourkush is the shit i love it 



chitownsmoking said:


> bubba pheno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea u can def tell the dif they even have a totally dif smell


----------



## howak47 (Feb 6, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> awesome looking buds dude...you know chitown is gonna rip on you for getting a jorge cervantes grow bible, do you?. lol


thanks for the comments !!!hahaha 



chitownsmoking said:


> korge cervantes????? wtf are you smoking??? your better off taking grow advice from yogi the bear. lol jorge cervantes....... comeon man wtf???
> 
> on a brighter note... th at sourkush looks waaay danker then the gws!!!!


hahaha yea yea yea ..it still has alot of good info in it !!!!!!!!!!
yea the sourkush looks alot better than the gws !!the GWS is supposed to be like 14%


----------



## poplars (Feb 6, 2010)

topped and fimmed 2 of the sour kushes today. waiting a couple more days to do the shorter one.

I pretty much am going to have 3 things going on simultaniously. isolating the phenotypes I want, as well as prepping for my outdoor, and prepping my indoor . . . . whew.

so I pretty much have to take a clone of each of my SK's within the next week. and order my grow tent + nutrients, and just put together some basic 16-24 watt cfls to bud the 3 clones out. and after confirming they're all desirable, I'll have several clones already started in prepping for this and in confidence that this strain is so stabilized that I will already have desirable phenotypes.

whew, so yeah just giving you guys a status report on what I"m thinking and shit . expect a very very interesting sour kush grow(s) to come......

edit: btw the males have been under 12/12 for over a week now and I"m finally seeing balls forming on them. I plan to only take from 3 of the 4 males, though I will probably only use one of the males pollen.


----------



## hempstead (Feb 6, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea poplars i was lookin at the vapir5.0 but i found the vtower extreme for $240 insteed of the normal $300 so i think iam goin to go with that one its not load and u can vape 3 dif ways in it also has a remote witch comes in handy!!!


I just ordered the same thing the yesterday. Where did you order? I got mine off of ebay because they offer lots of freebies. For 149.99 I got the Vapir 5.0, a digital scale, and a grinder. I heard that it works good and I have never vaped before so I can't wait.


----------



## poplars (Feb 6, 2010)

hempstead said:


> I just ordered the same thing the yesterday. Where did you order? I got mine off of ebay because they offer lots of freebies. For 149.99 I got the Vapir 5.0, a digital scale, and a grinder. I heard that it works good and I have never vaped before so I can't wait.


mine fucked up on me already. started blowing out vape that was just before smoke smells like crap. even if I lowered the temperature this didn't change.

so I'm sending it in, hopefully they do what they should and replace it.

but it was amazing while it worked. buy some turkey oven bags by reynolds and tape it up to one of the tubes that came with the vape and you will have the best bag vape for 150 .


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 7, 2010)

poplars said:


> mine fucked up on me already. started blowing out vape that was just before smoke smells like crap. even if I lowered the temperature this didn't change.
> 
> so I'm sending it in, hopefully they do what they should and replace it.
> 
> but it was amazing while it worked. buy some turkey oven bags by reynolds and tape it up to one of the tubes that came with the vape and you will have the best bag vape for 150 .


Your vapir one didn't already come with bags? Or just wanted the turkey bags for something different? I will have to try that out bro

Howak, looking great bro nice harvest


----------



## howak47 (Feb 7, 2010)

tom__420 said:


> Your vapir one didn't already come with bags? Or just wanted the turkey bags for something different? I will have to try that out bro
> 
> Howak, looking great bro nice harvest


thanks for the comment tom!!!


----------



## howak47 (Feb 7, 2010)

just got done smokin a little sourkush sample!!!iam so high the tiny buds already taste great for just being dryed for 3 days!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 7, 2010)

instead of orderin that glass vape i ordered seeds instead. imma make my next grow a perpetual breeding project.. 
my male is either going to be "the flav"rom tga subcool.. or "white kc" from kc brains...
the ladies will be or might be "the flav" 


KC Brains White KC
Seedsman Seeds White Widow Feminized
DNA Genetics LA Woman Feminized
Green House Seeds Bubba Kush Feminized
Green House Seeds Kings Kush Feminized
Green House Seeds Super Lemon Haze Feminized 

the last 4 were freebies.. n im not sure of what bubba this is.. or whuts in kings kush


----------



## highflyby (Feb 7, 2010)

tom__420 said:


> Your vapir one didn't already come with bags? Or just wanted the turkey bags for something different?


The bags they give you are bogus compared to the oven turkey bags. You get probably 3x the vapor per bag.

I am doing the exact same thing poplars did.....unless I somehow decide to spend money on the herbalaire


----------



## poplars (Feb 7, 2010)

highflyby said:


> The bags they give you are bogus compared to the oven turkey bags. You get probably 3x the vapor per bag.
> 
> I am doing the exact same thing poplars did.....unless I somehow decide to spend money on the herbalaire


that herbalaire seems sketchy to me now that I found out (from you) that the fan is separate . . . . 

also chitown it doesn't look like howak got the same pheno as he did last time to me, that phenotype from his last grow looked way different in bud!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 7, 2010)

howak47 said:


> just got done smokin a little sourkush sample!!!iam so high the tiny buds already taste great for just being dryed for 3 days!!!


 
yeah o know. and i bet its hella sticky too. lucky ass. im all out of sourkush. im having to smoke on some purple sour diesel. wich i doubt it is its just some flame ass purp. i dont see the sour d influence in it. 

anyways let us know on the final weight. and keep it real with your boys.... you know he sk is shitting all over that white shark!!! lol but hows the gws smoke anyways? heady, body, smell, ect? i already know how that sk smokes


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 7, 2010)

poplars said:


> that herbalaire seems sketchy to me now that I found out (from you) that the fan is separate . . . .
> 
> also chitown it doesn't look like howak got the same pheno as he did last time to me, that phenotype from his last grow looked way different in bud!


 
what the hell you talking about lil buddy? there all from the same f'4 batch of beans i gave him. except this time he got both pheno types.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 7, 2010)

howaks last harvest of sourkush 




i can clearly tell thats my strain bro. i think your mistaking phenotypes for the fact not all buds look the same. you get me. ive only found 2 phenos in my sourkush f4's. 


SHOW ME ANOTHER PHENO!!!

ALSO THE WATTAGE AND VEG TIMES WERE DIFFRENT. just diffrent looking buds


----------



## howak47 (Feb 7, 2010)

well heres what i got from the sourkush trim 1st time makin hash this way!its green with a slight yellow tent to it smells ok does not smell as green as i thought it was goin to ....maybe it will be good i will test it in a few hours when i get back from food shopin !!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 7, 2010)

[email protected] maybe it will be ok. that shit is sparkling crazy fool!!!!! what size screen did you use to make that shit?


----------



## poplars (Feb 7, 2010)

yeah that's probably what it was. they just looked a bit different but I couldn't actually say they were different phenotypes, I was just thinking it looked different. but yeah the variation in lights and such is probably why. 


so I clearly have one phenotype that's growing way taller and wider than the other ones . . . can I assume this is the diesel phenotype? 

the other 2 are growing short and stout, one of them is producing way more pistils in veg than the other one (if that's a sign for anything.) 

I'll have some new pics of them up today or tomorrow.


----------



## highflyby (Feb 7, 2010)

poplars said:


> that herbalaire seems sketchy to me now that I found out (from you) that the fan is separate . . . .!


http://www.herbalvaporizerreview.org/vaporizer-review/forced-air-vaporizers/herbalaire-vaporizer-review/

No one seems to even be worried about it. The only thing that worried me would be that it would be loud, but that doesent seem to be the case either.

I found one on ebay brand new for $209 including shipping....may have to go for that one


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2010)

buy a heat gun and make your own vaporizer


----------



## poplars (Feb 7, 2010)

I would but you have to get a volcano solid valve set with one for it to work . . . and in all honesty, I'd rather have my vapir fixed up until I get a volcano for real..


----------



## howak47 (Feb 7, 2010)

highflyby said:


> http://www.herbalvaporizerreview.org/vaporizer-review/forced-air-vaporizers/herbalaire-vaporizer-review/
> 
> No one seems to even be worried about it. The only thing that worried me would be that it would be loud, but that doesent seem to be the case either.
> 
> I found one on ebay brand new for $209 including shipping....may have to go for that one


man i would get the v tower extreme i found it on ebay for $220 with grinder and ipod scale!! thats the one iam goin to get u can use it 3 dif ways ....bags,just hit it or have the controlible fan blow the vapor out for you!!! its the best all around 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Arizer-Extreme-Vaporizer-Herbal-Quality-Price_W0QQitemZ120527703263QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item1c1002ccdf


----------



## howak47 (Feb 7, 2010)

well heres the little bit of hash i got from the 1oz of sourkush trim!!! i just smoked a tiny piece and this shit is really good has a citrus taste to it and i feel pretty damn stoned from 2 hits so it was worth the trouble of doing it ...but it really was not that hard to do !!!

[youtube]vcScsu-3Nfg[/youtube]


----------



## poplars (Feb 7, 2010)

howak47 said:


> man i would get the v tower extreme i found it on ebay for $220 with grinder and ipod scale!! thats the one iam goin to get u can use it 3 dif ways ....bags,just hit it or have the controlible fan blow the vapor out for you!!! its the best all around
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Arizer-Extreme-Vaporizer-Herbal-Quality-Price_W0QQitemZ120527703263QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item1c1002ccdf


I don't trust glass parts on vapes. I prefer metal parts like the volcano, even if you're stoned as fuck you can't fuck it up.

you should take a video of that hash being smoked so we can see how it bubbles etc.


----------



## howak47 (Feb 7, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> yeah o know. and i bet its hella sticky too. lucky ass. im all out of sourkush. im having to smoke on some purple sour diesel. wich i doubt it is its just some flame ass purp. i dont see the sour d influence in it.
> 
> anyways let us know on the final weight. and keep it real with your boys.... you know he sk is shitting all over that white shark!!! lol but hows the gws smoke anyways? heady, body, smell, ect? i already know how that sk smokes


yea this shit is so sticky that sux u dont have any but that purple D sounds tasty i will let u all know what the final weight is!!! probly will be dry tomorrow! yea the sk smells and looks alot better than the GWS but the GWS is goin to be some killer ...i have not really tried it yet though its really sticky to its taken a little longer to dry but my box is perfect 72 and 44 humidity temp should be between 65 & 75 and humidity should be between 45 & 55


----------



## howak47 (Feb 7, 2010)

poplars said:


> I don't trust glass parts on vapes. I prefer metal parts like the volcano, even if you're stoned as fuck you can't fuck it up.
> 
> you should take a video of that hash being smoked so we can see how it bubbles etc.


i dont know iam dif i like the glass just got to be careful hahaha i mmight take one of it smokein but no promises


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 7, 2010)

Go Colts!...off to watch da game..n eat sum wings..


----------



## howak47 (Feb 7, 2010)

(QUOTE BY POPLARS)
you should take a video of that hash being smoked so we can see how it bubbles etc.[/QUOTE]
HERE YEA GO POPLARS JUST FOR U HOPE U CAN SEE IT ALRIGHT

[youtube]yC9rj1rA1ts[/youtube]


----------



## poplars (Feb 7, 2010)

yep +rep to that one I can actually see it bubble .


edit: can't give you anymore rep  oh well I tried


----------



## howak47 (Feb 7, 2010)

poplars said:


> yep +rep to that one I can actually see it bubble .
> 
> 
> edit: can't give you anymore rep  oh well I tried


HAHAHA THANKS ANYWAYS POPLARS!!! I THINK IAM ABOUT TO CUT A COUPLE OF BUDS OFF THE ORANGEBUD X SOURKUSH AND ANOTHER ONE OFF THE GSW I WILL POST PICS LATER


----------



## howak47 (Feb 7, 2010)

I JUST TIED DOWN THE CHEESE PLANT IT HAS SO MANY BUDS ON IT BUT NOT MUCH SMELL YET!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2010)

hahaha! like the video dude, like the song too!! can't call you the silent assasin no more! lol


----------



## poplars (Feb 7, 2010)

wow powerkush looks amazing. obxsk looks crazy! and cheese is badass 

good fuckin job!


----------



## highflyby (Feb 7, 2010)

Orangebud x SourKush = awesome


Keep it up man 

edit: Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese


----------



## howak47 (Feb 7, 2010)

highflyby said:


> Orangebud x SourKush = awesome
> 
> 
> Keep it up man
> ...


thanks man


poplars said:


> wow powerkush looks amazing. obxsk looks crazy! and cheese is badass
> 
> good fuckin job!


thanks for the comments poplars!!!



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahaha! like the video dude, like the song too!! can't call you the silent assasin no more! lol


thanks for the comments !!hahahah but u will never hear my voice hahah


----------



## howak47 (Feb 7, 2010)

CUT A FEW MORE BUDS OFF THE GWS AND ORANGEBUD X SOURKUSH HERES A LITTLE VIDEO 

[youtube]OH6auZOmJyA[/youtube]


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 7, 2010)

Dank budz, who's the song by?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 7, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah that's probably what it was. they just looked a bit different but I couldn't actually say they were different phenotypes, I was just thinking it looked different. but yeah the variation in lights and such is probably why.
> 
> 
> so I clearly have one phenotype that's growing way taller and wider than the other ones . . . can I assume this is the diesel phenotype?
> ...


 
i will just wait for the pics to see

one thing is fo sure poplars. you keep vegging them bitchs long has fuck when you finally do start to flower them you will be an INSPIRATION to us all


----------



## poplars (Feb 8, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> i will just wait for the pics to see
> 
> one thing is fo sure poplars. you keep vegging them bitchs long has fuck when you finally do start to flower them you will be an INSPIRATION to us all



yep, I'm TRULY stoked to see how well this strain does outside . if there's one strain I want to have pounds of, it's sour kush .

I'm just stoked because I'll finally have something that will be able to kill my arm pain and keep me satisfied. I"m only growing the NL and bubblebomb because I want some variety. 

regardless thouhg I'm buying a big enough grow tent to handle a 600W HPS, but I'm going to put CFL's in it with 3 clones to get the best phenotype, and I"m going to be cloning as I'm doing this so it'll get a little confusing until I get them planted outside but either way things should work out perfectly.

its hard to discuss it on here like it's gonna work out perfectly, but when I actually start putting the whole thing together it will work out perfectly.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 8, 2010)

poplars said:


> yep, I'm TRULY stoked to see how well this strain does outside . if there's one strain I want to have pounds of, it's sour kush .
> 
> I'm just stoked because I'll finally have something that will be able to kill my arm pain and keep me satisfied. I"m only growing the NL and bubblebomb because I want some variety.
> 
> ...


im sure it will all work out for you bro. and the sourkush will make it so you cant feel the pain no more, shit you wont be able to feel much of anything... except very very high


----------



## poplars (Feb 8, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> im sure it will all work out for you bro. and the sourkush will make it so you cant feel the pain no more, shit you wont be able to feel much of anything... except very very high


yeah judging by its indicaness I'm sure I'll be /very/ pleased .

my arm is permanently disabled by the way. I fell down with it locked straight, and I'm pretty sure it permanently damaged the joint, like made it collapse upon itself and re-heal in a way that I have limited range of motion in my arm (can't rotate my wrist very much either.) 

it gives me neuropathic pain every now and then, no doubt from the damaged nerves from surgery + the injury itself. 

shit bro, even my cannabis doctor was like 'holy shit' when he saw it, cannabis doctors in CA are used to mostly injuries you can't see when people get a script, so when they see someone like me it reminds them that people are truly using the medical laws correctly here.

anyways I'm looking forward to that GDP cross as well, that'll add a nice variety to SK .


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 8, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah judging by its indicaness I'm sure I'll be /very/ pleased .
> 
> my arm is permanently disabled by the way. I fell down with it locked straight, and I'm pretty sure it permanently damaged the joint, like made it collapse upon itself and re-heal in a way that I have limited range of motion in my arm (can't rotate my wrist very much either.)
> 
> ...


 
enjoy natures medicine bro. i hope your arm gets better in the future, or at the very least the sk helps you deal with your pain. im sure that must suck. i cant even imagine having my arm fucked up liked that.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah man thats crazy, You gotta love Cali and our MMJ laws, we have the best i think out of all the Medical States.

Loving the video Howak, your harvest's and grows just get better and better


----------



## poplars (Feb 8, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> enjoy natures medicine bro. i hope your arm gets better in the future, or at the very least the sk helps you deal with your pain. im sure that must suck. i cant even imagine having my arm fucked up liked that.


I'm pretty good at dealing with it. I was already dealing with it 2-3 years without cannabis. after I started smoking daily I noticed it took a LOT to make my arm hurt.

so it actually allows me to work it until it hurts, then I just medicate for 5 days and let it recover. and sorry to say, my injury is pretty much permanent. it wont get better without surgery, and I"m not willing to have surgery again, so as far as I'm concerned it's permanent.

beside, surgery is risking your life in general, I couldn't believe how lightly I felt about it before I had it for the first time. anesthesia is essentially poison, they keep you alive while you're essentially dead. and then you snap out of it and it fells like you lost that entire day forever.

as long as I have some good indica my arm never really bothers me.


----------



## howak47 (Feb 8, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Dank budz, who's the song by?


thanks man !!! its called no seeds by goose


----------



## howak47 (Feb 8, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3762033]Yeah man thats crazy, You gotta love Cali and our MMJ laws, we have the best i think out of all the Medical States.

Loving the video Howak, your harvest's and grows just get better and better[/QUOTE]
hahah thanks for the comments sicc!!!


----------



## howak47 (Feb 8, 2010)

well i think iam bout to pollinate the powerkush and maybe the cheese with sourkush pollin !!! i will keep everyone posted!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 8, 2010)

how far along are the girls u are going to pollinate?


----------



## howak47 (Feb 8, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> how far along are the girls u are going to pollinate?


I think the powerkush is about 3 or 4 weeks into flower and iam goin to wait on the cheese another week or so!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice, you got ALOT of F1 crosses now, or your going to have alot haha, so make sure to keep everything on paper!

I know i have said it before, but i would hate to hear that you got things mixed, you should of pollinated the obxsk again and got some killer F2's, but im sure you still got some on the F1's left   


keep up the good work~!


----------



## howak47 (Feb 8, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3763651]Nice, you got ALOT of F1 crosses now, or your going to have alot haha, so make sure to keep everything on paper!

I know i have said it before, but i would hate to hear that you got things mixed, you should of pollinated the obxsk again and got some killer F2's, but im sure you still got some on the F1's left   


keep up the good work~![/QUOTE]yea iam keepin it all on paper hahahah well i did pollinate one of the ob x sk that is in party cup (the fimmed one) so just in case in dont get enough beans from the other ob x sk cause i only pollinated 1 bud on that one!!!!i only have 2 other f1 ob x sk beans left but the last 3 i planted for the party cup grow all sprouted so maybe these last 2 will sprout


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 8, 2010)

yo the sk x pk is the one i wanna tweek out. i would backcross that to the sourkush just once and grab the best pheno from that


----------



## howak47 (Feb 8, 2010)

I CUT A BUNCH OFF THE GWS TODAY IT STILL HAS ALOT LEFT ON IT I LEFT THE BUDS THAT STILL HAVE ALOT OF IMMATURE SEEDS ON THEM !!! I DID GET 7 GWS SEEDS AND ONE GWS X SK SO FAR HERES A COUPLE OF PICS OF WHAT I CUT OFF TONIGHT(1ST 3 PICS) AND SUM OTHERS !!!!!! I ALSO POLLINATED PK AND OB X SK I WILL HAVE A VIDEO UP SOON


----------



## Spoon420 (Feb 8, 2010)

im so damn jealous howak


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 9, 2010)

howak47 said:


> I CUT A BUNCH OFF THE GWS TODAY IT STILL HAS ALOT LEFT ON IT I LEFT THE BUDS THAT STILL HAVE ALOT OF IMMATURE SEEDS ON THEM !!! I DID GET 7 GWS SEEDS AND ONE GWS X SK SO FAR HERES A COUPLE OF PICS OF WHAT I CUT OFF TONIGHT(1ST 3 PICS) AND SUM OTHERS !!!!!! I ALSO POLLINATED PK AND OB X SK I WILL HAVE A VIDEO UP SOON


u are one lucky mofo.. u gotta try n save at least sum to make it to cure.. that shit looks tempting


----------



## howak47 (Feb 9, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> u are one lucky mofo.. u gotta try n save at least sum to make it to cure.. that shit looks tempting


hahahah thanks for the comments !!! what do u mean save sum it all just went into jars for curein i have only tried one tiny piece SO FAR hahahah


----------



## howak47 (Feb 9, 2010)

new video 

[youtube]GR9xnikLN-I[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 9, 2010)

Keep the porn coming!


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 9, 2010)

That SK nugg lookz ROCK hard! Good shit!


----------



## howak47 (Feb 9, 2010)

SICC";3766619]Keep the porn coming! :hump::leaf::hump:[/QUOTE]hahah u got it man more will be up in a little while:bigjoint:
[quote="Fditty00 said:


> That SK nugg lookz ROCK hard! Good shit!


 yea it is rock hard !!!!thanks for the comment


----------



## highflyby (Feb 9, 2010)

howak47 said:


> hahah u got it man more will be up in a little while
> 
> yea it is rock hard !!!!thanks for the comment



 Keep up the good work brother, that lonely gws x sk seed is going to be a BEAST!

+rep if I could lol


----------



## howak47 (Feb 9, 2010)

highflyby said:


> Keep up the good work brother, that lonely gws x sk seed is going to be a BEAST!
> 
> +rep if I could lol


thanks for the comments !!!! hahah there will be more gws x sk the bud i pollinated still has beans on it!!!!!that 1 seed is just the only one i saw popin out so i grabbed it


----------



## howak47 (Feb 9, 2010)

well i didnt get as much sk as i thought but still got a nice bit not includeing whats left on the 2 sk plants i got 47grams dry so not to bad little over oz and a half !!!heres a few pics of whats left on the sk and on the gws and some others













































[youtube]lcVOzdrMIA8[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks like some good smoke, how much do you think you will get after everything is harvested?


----------



## highflyby (Feb 9, 2010)

Bro, 2 oz's of the SK is plenty for me! hahaha that shit would purely be my good night bud, smoke that shit an hour before bed, and try and stay awake as long as I can...hahahaha

enjoy brother


----------



## Spoon420 (Feb 9, 2010)

man those nugs are frosty as hell.

i think i can speak for every1 when i say SEND SOME MY WAY!!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 10, 2010)

howak47 said:


> well i didnt get as much sk as i thought but still got a nice bit not includeing whats left on the 2 sk plants i got 47grams dry so not to bad little over oz and a half !!!heres a few pics of whats left on the sk and on the gws and some others
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
let the good times roll........


----------



## howak47 (Feb 10, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3768315]Looks like some good smoke, how much do you think you will get after everything is harvested?[/QUOTE]
thanks for the comment sicc ....... well after all the gsw,ob x sk and rest of sk iam thinking around 3 1/2 to 4 ozs but i also have the powerkush,lemon skunk & the cheese that are buding up now


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice man, all that bud should last you a while, i hope


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 10, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3770898]Nice man, all that bud should last you a while, i hope [/QUOTE]

i smoke an 1/8 of high end dank to the face every 2-3 days... lately its more like every day and a half


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 10, 2010)

When i was workin, i smoked an ounce a week haha


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 10, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3770912]When i was workin, i smoked an ounce a week haha[/QUOTE]

i could do that to. just not inbetween harvests.... lol i would go broke quick


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 10, 2010)

lol fa real homie, that shit was HOLE in my wallet, but damn was it goood


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 10, 2010)

@chitown heard it was a quake in da chi.. u good ?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 10, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> @chitown heard it was a quake in da chi.. u good ?


 
yeah real weird. shit like that aint supposed to happen here. but i smoked tall weed last night so i slept right threw it


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 10, 2010)

How big was it?


----------



## howak47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Spoon420 said:


> man those nugs are frosty as hell.
> 
> i think i can speak for every1 when i say SEND SOME MY WAY!!!!


thanks man and hahahah i would if i could !!!



chitownsmoking said:


> let the good times roll........


hell yea man and its thanks to you for that bomb ass SK

[QUOTE="SICC";3770898]Nice man, all that bud should last you a while, i hope [/QUOTE]yea it will last ia little while ....i have one close friend that iam goin to sell bout 6grams to for $200 tomorrow and the rest is for me hahahahah probly goin to be gettin my vaporizer soon


----------



## howak47 (Feb 10, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> i smoke an 1/8 of high end dank to the face every 2-3 days... lately its more like every day and a half


yea thats bout what i smoke every 2-3 days to glad i wont be buying it for a while!!!!another good thing is my girl does not smoke so its all me


----------



## howak47 (Feb 10, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> yeah real weird. shit like that aint supposed to happen here. but i smoked tall weed last night so i slept right threw it


yea man that shit is fucin crazy how big was it? but there is a huge fault line that runs right threw chitown all the way down threw where i stay (S.C) but we have not had any here in 25 or 30 years so it probly wont be long before we have one and the last one we did have was pretty big i think it was like a 4 or 5 it split my grandparents ceiling and wall in half in there dining room !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 10, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3771970]How big was it?[/QUOTE]

not has big has yall getem in cali


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 10, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea man that shit is fucin crazy how big was it? but there is a huge fault line that runs right threw chitown all the way down threw where i stay (S.C) but we have not had any here in 25 or 30 years so it probly wont be long before we have one and the last one we did have was pretty big i think it was like a 4 or 5 it split my grandparents ceiling and wall in half in there dining room !!!!!!!!!!!!


 
that fault line from here to s.c. is now know has the chitownexpress

we got pummeled last night not only earthquake, but a nasty ass blizzard.


----------



## howak47 (Feb 10, 2010)

WELL I JUST TRYED THE ORANGEBUD X SOURKUSH FOR THE 1ST TIME EVER AND IT IS SO FUCIN GOOD!!!!!!! I AM REALLY STONED JUST FROM 2 BONG HITS  HAHAHAH TASTE AND SMELLS REALLY SWEET KIND OF LIKE COTTEN CANDY !!! ITS LIKE A REAL SWEET VERSION OF THE SOURKUSH


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 10, 2010)

howak47 said:


> WELL I JUST TRYED THE ORANGEBUD X SOURKUSH FOR THE 1ST TIME EVER AND IT IS SO FUCIN GOOD!!!!!!! I AM REALLY STONED JUST FROM 2 BONG HITS  HAHAHAH TASTE AND SMELLS REALLY SWEET KIND OF LIKE COTTEN CANDY !!! ITS LIKE A REAL SWEET VERSION OF THE SOURKUSH


 
lol lots better then last time huh? possible name...sweet n sour kush?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 10, 2010)

lol i did i was talking to sicc. i thought you KNEW that lol


----------



## howak47 (Feb 10, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> that fault line from here to s.c. Is now know has the chitownexpress
> 
> We got pummeled last night not only earthquake, but a nasty ass blizzard.


hahahah i hear dat !!!!!! Damn that sucks we very rarly get snow and if we do it hardly never sticks to the ground


----------



## howak47 (Feb 10, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> lol i did i was talking to sicc. i thought you KNEW that lol


I JUST RELISED THAT U WERE TALKIN TO SICC THATS WHY I TOOK THAT POST OFF HAHAHAH THAT OB X SK HAS GOT ME FUCIN STUPID HIGH I JUST WALKED OUT THE BACK DOOR AND SHOT OFF A 30ROUND CLIP OUT MY AR-15!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 10, 2010)

howak47 said:


> I JUST RELISED THAT U WERE TALKIN TO SICC THATS WHY I TOOK THAT POST OFF HAHAHAH THAT OB X SK HAS GOT ME FUCIN STUPID HIGH I JUST WALKED OUT THE BACK DOOR AND SHOT OFF A 30ROUND CLIP OUT MY AR-15!!!


 
hahahahahahaha nice


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Feb 10, 2010)

Sweet and sour kush! so stricky, i'll show those stupid mongolians. 

Great name man, have you seen the southpark with the sweet and sour pork? the guy from citywok builds a wall and dumps sweet and sour pork on the Mongolians lol

AR-15 is a pussy gun, BMG-50 is where its at. Bolt action, So nice. lol


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 10, 2010)

TillthedayiDIE420 said:


> Sweet and sour kush! so stricky, i'll show those stupid mongolians.
> 
> Great name man, have you seen the southpark with the sweet and sour pork? the guy from citywok builds a wall and dumps sweet and sour pork on the Mongolians lol


 
lol you mean shitty wok?


----------



## howak47 (Feb 10, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> lol lots better then last time huh? Possible name...sweet n sour kush?


hell yea 100x better than last time !!! I like that name !! Its weird the small ob x sk plants buds look alot dif from the big one looks like the small one took after the ob it has a shit load of orange hairs and the big ob x sk does not have many orange hairs at all they both have the same smell but i have not tested a bud from the small one yet !!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 10, 2010)

howak47 said:


> hell yea 100x better than last time !!! I like that name !! Its weird the small ob x sk plants buds look alot dif from the big one looks like the small one took after the ob it has a shit load of orange hairs and the big ob x sk does not have many orange hairs at all they both have the same smell but i have not tested a bud from the small one yet !!!


 
yeah i can clearly see that to man. the smaller one is more like mids... the f'2s should be better


----------



## howak47 (Feb 10, 2010)

tillthedayidie420 said:


> sweet and sour kush! So stricky, i'll show those stupid mongolians.
> 
> Great name man, have you seen the southpark with the sweet and sour pork? The guy from citywok builds a wall and dumps sweet and sour pork on the mongolians lol
> 
> ar-15 is a pussy gun, bmg-50 is where its at. Bolt action, so nice. Lol


hahah i seen dat shit !!!! 50's are great for really long shots but i will put a hole in yea from anywhere between 10 yards to 500 yards with iron sights and its a piece of fucin cake to hit 1000 or more if i had a scope on it!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Feb 10, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> yeah i can clearly see that to man. The smaller one is more like mids... The f'2s should be better


i cut one bud off the small plant when i did the sk it is dry and has been in jar a couple of days i will post a pic of it in a minute so u can see what it looks like compared to the other


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Feb 10, 2010)

howak47 said:


> hahah i seen dat shit !!!! 50's are great for really long shots but i will put a hole in yea from anywhere between 10 yards to 500 yards with iron sights and its a piece of fucin cake to hit 1000 or more if i had a scope on it!!!!


Those Ar-15's would have quite the drop at 1000 yards, its only a .223 round which is one of my favorite Calibers, it would be tough to hit a 600yard target with that rifle let alone a 28foot drop of the bullet at 1000. 
I've never fired the AR-15 but i have fired many .223 caliber rifles, its hard to hit those long range shots (using a scope) this is just my experience tho, they do pack a big punch for a .223 round, 2 shots will drop a Moose from 200-400 yards ( it sucks dragging that 1500pound dead body 400 yards) without any troubles  where i would be hitting that moose at 2.5km with one shot with the 50bmg so deadly.. but we cannot compair a short ranged weapon to a sniper rifles lol


----------



## howak47 (Feb 10, 2010)

HERES A PIC OF THE ONE BUD I CUT OFF THE SMALL OB X SK PLANT LOOKS ALOT DIF FROM THE OTHER BIG OB X SK PLANT!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Feb 10, 2010)

TillthedayiDIE420 said:


> Those Ar-15's would have quite the drop at 1000 yards, its only a .223 round which is one of my favorite Calibers, it would be tough to hit a 600yard target with that rifle let alone a 28foot drop of the bullet at 1000.
> I've never fired the AR-15 but i have fired many .223 caliber rifles, its hard to hit those long range shots (using a scope) this is just my experience tho, they do pack a big punch for a .223 round, 2 shots will drop a Moose from 200-400 yards ( it sucks dragging that 1500pound dead body 400 yards) without any troubles  where i would be hitting that moose at 2.5km with one shot with the 50bmg so deadly.. but we cannot compair a short ranged weapon to a sniper rifles lol


YOU ARE VERY RIGHT ABOUT THE DROP AND IT WOULD BE VERY HARD TO DO BUT THEY ARE NOT MADE FOR THAT I HAVE SHOT OTHER .223 RIFLES AND NO OTHER .223 ROUND CAN COMPARE TO HOW DEAD ON A AR-15 IS YOU CAN HIT THE SAME SPOT OVER AND OVER AGAIN ON A TARGET FROM LONG WAYS OFF...I HAVE A FRIEND WHO HAS A 250 YARD RANGE AT HIS HOUSE SO I DO ALOT OF SHOTING OUT THERE LONG RANGE THE FARTHIST SHOT I HAVE EVER MADE WITH A AR-15 IS 600YARDS WITH A EOTEC RED DOT (DONT HAVE ONE ON THIS GUN IT WAS ON THE ONE I HAD STOLEN FROM ME 2 YEARS AGO)I ALSO DO ALOT OF 3 GUN TACTICAL MATCH COMPITIONS AND A AR-15 IS THE BEST FOR THAT !!!!
DAMN I BET DAT WOULD SUCK DRAGIN A BIG ASS MOOSE HAHAHAH NEVER HUNTED ANYTHING LIKE THAT BEFORE NOT REALLY A BIG HUNTER I HAVE SHOT AND HAD TO DRAG A FEW DEER WAYS BUT NEVER NO MOOSE BET THATS FUN OOOO YEA AND I WAS NOT TRYIN TO COMPARE THE 2 TYPES OF WEAPONS LOL


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 10, 2010)

yo forget what ni said about the smaller ob x sk being more like mids. its dank to just darker


----------



## poplars (Feb 10, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> yo forget what ni said about the smaller ob x sk being more like mids. its dank to just darker


haha for sure I was trippin on what you said there for a second! .

man I'm lazy as fuck as you know but shit's going together. I need to get some pics up.

but yeah I JUST got my desktop running again so I should be a bit more timely with my pic updates. 

smoke on chitown & howak!


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 10, 2010)

.7mm baby!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 10, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> .7mm baby!!


 nobody asked u camel toe

fuck high velocity rounds.... real niggas shoot slow moving heavey slugz... .44 .357, .45, .50............... have you shitting yourself on impact once that bad boy rips threw your tissue. thats man stopping power. unless you hit a vital organ/artery you just dont get that from high velocity rounds


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 10, 2010)

Man I got a Glock 30, its a .45 with Core-bon hollowz. That shits cool for 20 yds, but if I gotta start dropin Bin Ladens, im goin loooooong range. Ya dig??


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 10, 2010)

^^ im goin for DoMeZ! Fuc arteries!!


----------



## howak47 (Feb 10, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> yo forget what ni said about the smaller ob x sk being more like mids. its dank to just darker


hahahah hell yea its dank just looks alot more like the orangebud & they both smell the exact same way


----------



## howak47 (Feb 10, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> nobody asked u camel toe
> hahahha camel toe !!!!


----------



## howak47 (Feb 10, 2010)

HERES A COUPLE OF PICS OFF A NICE 7.6 GRAM BUD OF ORAGEBUD X SOURKUSH THAT JUST GOT DONE DRYING & JUST WENT INTO JAR !!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 10, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Man I got a Glock 30, its a .45 with Core-bon hollowz. That shits cool for 20 yds, but if I gotta start dropin Bin Ladens, im goin loooooong range. Ya dig??


 
why it gotta be arabs bro??? why not police? or mexicans who been here 20 plus years and dont speak a lick of english..... j/k on the second one


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 10, 2010)

that looks a hell lot like my sourkush in that out crossing. almost looks like the sativa version of my sk


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 10, 2010)

looks dankydank!! awesome dude


----------



## howak47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> looks dankydank!! awesome dude


THANKS FOR THE COMMENT DOC!!!!



chitownsmoking said:


> that looks a hell lot like my sourkush in that out crossing. almost looks like the sativa version of my sk


YEA IT LOOKS ALOT LIKE THE SK IT SMOKES SO DAMN GOOD TO !!! I JUST ROLLEDED UP A SMALL JOINT OF THE SK AND IT BURNED AND TASTED GREAT BURNED JUST LIKE A CIGARETTE


----------



## howak47 (Feb 11, 2010)

WELL I SOLD MY GOOD FRIEND A COUPLE OF NUGS ...SO I WENT AHEAD AND ORDERED MY V TOWER EXTREME VAPORIZER SHOULD BE HERE NEXT WEEK SOMETIME !!!!
[youtube]3ROyvEe4U6A&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 12, 2010)

lol nice vape bro. last night i tried some jwh-018 for the first time on some mint leaves and it fucked my world up man!!!!!!! shit is just like bud except it made like my eyes see lil white flashes. last long has fuck too. and im smoking on the last of it right now


----------



## howak47 (Feb 12, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> lol nice vape bro. last night i tried some jwh-018 for the first time on some mint leaves and it fucked my world up man!!!!!!! shit is just like bud except it made like my eyes see lil white flashes. last long has fuck too. and im smoking on the last of it right now


never heard of that ....what is it??????


----------



## howak47 (Feb 12, 2010)

well i harvested the small ob x sk plant and a couple of buds off the big ob x sk all this was 39.2 grams wet!!

[youtube]P5FVeu0Y0sU[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 12, 2010)

Lookin damn good


----------



## howak47 (Feb 12, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3779949]Lookin damn good [/QUOTE]
thanks for the comment sicc!!!! i have one huge bud on the big ob x sk plant that iam goin to clip off later today will post sum pics of it !!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 12, 2010)

show ur boy a whole plant pic of the bigbud cross...... do it for ya boy lol


----------



## howak47 (Feb 12, 2010)

hahah i cant believe it they are callin for SNOW where iam at supposed to get 2 to 4 inchs but we will see what happens


----------



## howak47 (Feb 12, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> show ur boy a whole plant pic of the bigbud cross...... do it for ya boy lol


i will but cant do it right now i got some people over and cant go into room ...but i will post one later tonight!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 12, 2010)

good shit howak


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 12, 2010)

howak47 said:


> hahah i cant believe it they are callin for SNOW where iam at supposed to get 2 to 4 inchs but we will see what happens


we finally got some.. its crazy round here and its only suppose to be inches.. i just left the grocery store.. ppl actin like its y2k again..


----------



## howak47 (Feb 12, 2010)

I HARVESTED THE HUGE BUD ON THE OB X SK TONIGHT TOOK A COUPLE OF PICS OF IT IT WEIGHTED 17 GRAMS WET!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Feb 12, 2010)

Damn we ended up getting like 6inchs of snow here ...this shit never happens hahahah


----------



## poplars (Feb 13, 2010)

kind if ironic, the big bud cross has the smallest buds lol.

gonna be setting up a clone station, and gonna be prepping the outdoor holes as well. 

still allocating money for my indoor grow but I'm not far away from it at all .

also debating doing full aero system within the tent I'm gonna buy. though I'm debating waiting on this, just doing an indoor soil grow first .. . . 

I'll definitely be thinking about this as the days go on. one thing's for sure though, you guys are gonna see some beastly outdoor plants of SK .

oh yeah bro I don't mean to be a bitch or anything but wet weight is essentially meaningless . . . it's all about the dry weight!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 13, 2010)

poplars said:


> kind if ironic, the big bud cross has the smallest buds lol.
> 
> gonna be setting up a clone station, and gonna be prepping the outdoor holes as well.
> 
> ...


 
lol yeah yeah yeah thats cuzz the bigbud went str8 12/12 fro, seed into a small cfl grow that already had several much bigger plants fighting each other for that much needed light. lol look me in the eye and tell me that the bigbud cross is not some fucking heat!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 13, 2010)

yo that lemon skunk sativa looks booty has hell. but im sure the crossing to sk will do wonders for it


----------



## howak47 (Feb 13, 2010)

I cut a few more buds off the great white shark today & got a few more beans off it also!!!weight was 17grams wet !!also i made sum more hash ...i got alot more this time iam bout to make a video of sum of it in a little while


----------



## howak47 (Feb 13, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> yo that lemon skunk sativa looks booty has hell. but im sure the crossing to sk will do wonders for it


yea that shit has got a strong lemon smell to it already hahaha i need to pollinate it soon maybe tomorrow!!! it looks like the pollen took on the powerkush and the ob x sk so thats good !!


----------



## howak47 (Feb 13, 2010)

MADE SUM MORE HASH HERES A NEW VIDEO 


[youtube]ZO6g28bvzmA[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 14, 2010)

Everything looks great man, i was actually showing my good homie the SK cross and the hash vid, and totally for got comment


----------



## howak47 (Feb 14, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3786194]Everything looks great man, i was actually showing my good homie the SK cross and the hash vid, and totally for got comment [/QUOTE]
hahah thats cool !!! thanks for the comments


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 14, 2010)

howak47 said:


> MADE SUM MORE HASH HERES A NEW VIDEO
> 
> 
> [youtube]ZO6g28bvzmA[/youtube]


u made that using the technique u showed the video of?.. damn u and the vape bout to have good relationship. or good relations.. one of em..

wish some of that would drop in da 803 sumwhere.
when it comes to states gettin good hash n weed.. mine comes last.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 14, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> u made that using the technique u showed the video of?.. damn u and the vape bout to have good relationship. or good relations.. one of em..
> 
> wish some of that would drop in da 803 sumwhere.
> when it comes to states gettin good hash n weed.. mine comes last.


 
everybody knows when it comes to bomb hash you gotta go to south cakkalakky!!!! yaaaaaaaaaa meeeeeeeeeen?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 14, 2010)

lmao.. i wish.. we might me tops for best/freshest schwag.
never any good out here .. n if it is.. it's "exotic" no name. or just kush.. 
n its never better than anything i've grown.


----------



## howak47 (Feb 14, 2010)

cant find hash around here anywhere havent seen any for like 8 years hahahahh


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 14, 2010)

howak47 said:


> cant find hash around here anywhere havent seen any for like 8 years hahahahh


 
i like to mix a lil gin and juice every once a while ....


----------



## howak47 (Feb 14, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> i like to mix a lil gin and juice every once a while ....


hahahha that shits funny !!!!


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 14, 2010)

I need a grape Faygo now!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 14, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> I need a grape Faygo now!!


 
yo ditty you need to put that glass dick down mang its aged you terribly


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 14, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> yo ditty you need to put that glass dick down mang its aged you terribly


man u kno thats south caccs own .. james brown


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 14, 2010)

james brown was a regular user of p.c.p


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 15, 2010)

^^^ always bashin my avatar!!lolol


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 15, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> ^^^ always bashin my avatar!!lolol


 


.........UH!!!!! say it LOUD!!!!! IM ON SHERM AND IM PROUD!!!!!!!!


----------



## poplars (Feb 15, 2010)

lol howak must be stoned as hell, I've noticed the updates decline by like 2-3x since that SK was harvested!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 15, 2010)

poplars said:


> lol howak must be stoned as hell, I've noticed the updates decline by like 2-3x since that SK was harvested!


 
hahahahahahahahahahahaha just wait untill you harvest!!!! bet we wont see you for a while lol


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 15, 2010)

Not like we gon see the end product anyway!!


----------



## poplars (Feb 15, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahaha just wait untill you harvest!!!! bet we wont see you for a while lol


i'm pretty good about going online and telling people how blazed I am . 

I'm pretty stoked to grow it outside.

but I'm just debating which ones to clone and put outside. ideally I'll do all 3, but 1 of them seems very ideal for outdoor growth, as it has wider and taller growth than the other two (and it smells more than the others in veg . . . )

or I can just go with the short and stout bushes . . . . or a little of all of them.


its kinda lame to think about right now but I'll have it all together . . . just having a hard time deciding right now.


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 15, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> .........UH!!!!! say it LOUD!!!!! IM ON SHERM AND IM PROUD!!!!!!!!


 I cant even hate. I had that coming!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 15, 2010)

poplars said:


> i'm pretty good about going online and telling people how blazed I am .
> 
> I'm pretty stoked to grow it outside.
> 
> ...


 
dude its all gravey. they will all do well outside!!! there marijuana plants lol. just watch out for herm's thats all. you will for sure get a hermi free keeper pheno. its all good. show us an update i bet those bitches are getting big man!!!!!!!!!! hows shit smelling in there?? lol


----------



## poplars (Feb 15, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> dude its all gravey. they will all do well outside!!! there marijuana plants lol. just watch out for herm's thats all. you will for sure get a hermi free keeper pheno. its all good. show us an update i bet those bitches are getting big man!!!!!!!!!! hows shit smelling in there?? lol



the bigger one that's growing wider smells crazy skunky. the rest have a lighter skunk smell as well.

have the males producing pollen, and one of them produced PISTILS as well as balls! it's fucking crazy.

my laptop is kinda fucking up right now or I'd have pics of it up. they're still on my camera, so next time I take veg pics I'll make sure to get that crazy male pic up too.

so I guess I'm gonna just go with the 3 clones of each mother outside plan. it'll be very fuckin awesome.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 15, 2010)

Damn, i thought i was the only one who got that hermi trait, i guess not


----------



## poplars (Feb 15, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3792998]Damn, i thought i was the only one who got that hermi trait, i guess not[/QUOTE]

I think he might have been talking about you? 

or maybe I'm mistaken haha.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 15, 2010)

poplars said:


> the males producing pollen, and one of them produced PISTILS as well as balls! it's fucking crazy.


thats a Hermie bro, i was talking about you, and so was he. CTS told me that Howak got that as well, I was thinking that i was the only one who ran into it


----------



## poplars (Feb 15, 2010)

oh shiit. I"ll make sure to get rid of that plant now then . . . . . .


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 15, 2010)

atleast they hermie up early and dont wait forever and pollinate your whole show


----------



## poplars (Feb 15, 2010)

eh, no word of how the female hermie acts . . . . . the male hermie I wouldn't expect to be very informative on how the female hermie would act.


----------



## highflyby (Feb 15, 2010)

poplars said:


> eh, no word of how the female hermie acts . . . . . the male hermie I wouldn't expect to be very informative on how the female hermie would act.



Either way, give that bitch the BOOT! 


All I want are the ho's


----------



## howak47 (Feb 15, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3792998]Damn, i thought i was the only one who got that hermi trait, i guess not[/QUOTE]i got a hermi the 1st time i grew the sourkush!!!


----------



## howak47 (Feb 15, 2010)

well tomorrow i will start germanating the 5 northern light specials & 2 fruit kush beans i guess i will be doing them 12/12 from seed since i got shit flowering right now but i dont want to get stuck with no bud after this is gone hahahh so got to get em started hahahha


----------



## pitbudz87 (Feb 15, 2010)

i feel that bro get a mother and go 12 12 from clone its been workin well for me


----------



## howak47 (Feb 15, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> i feel that bro get a mother and go 12 12 from clone its been workin well for me


yea i would do that but i dont have anywhere i can have the lights on 18/6 or i would be vegin sum shit right now ....i need to set sumthing else up just dont have the time right now to do it!!!so i guess it will be 12/12 from seed for now


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 16, 2010)

Bout to start some 12/12 sleestacks from the giveaway. Fuck it!!!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Feb 16, 2010)

hell yea im germin some more afghan kush right now


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 16, 2010)

20 sourkush popped!!!!!! already under 400 watts of t5's and vegging 18/6. soon to go under 5k worth of hps light along with many other novelty strains.... and NO!!!! YOU CANT SEE ANY PICS HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## poplars (Feb 16, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> 20 sourkush popped!!!!!! already under 400 watts of t5's and vegging 18/6. soon to go under 5k worth of hps light along with many other novelty strains.... and NO!!!! YOU CANT SEE ANY PICS HAHAHAHAHA


we already know you'll get caught if you post pics. no need to be all sour .

just playing with you chitown


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 16, 2010)

poplars said:


> we already know you'll get caught if you post pics. no need to be all sour .
> 
> just playing with you chitown


 

your a good dude poplars... how is your sk's comming along?


----------



## poplars (Feb 16, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> your a good dude poplars... how is your sk's comming along?


coming along great bro. I'm totally chilled back about which pheno's go outside and such. killed that hermi male . . . . still have like 4 good males .

the SK are happy as fuck, they've been topped/fimmed a total of 3 or 4 times now. I easily have like 20+ branches to clone from (on each plant.) 

and I'm so fucking lazy bro I should get some new pics up this week for sure man.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 16, 2010)

poplars said:


> coming along great bro. I'm totally chilled back about which pheno's go outside and such. killed that hermi male . . . . still have like 4 good males .
> 
> the SK are happy as fuck, they've been topped/fimmed a total of 3 or 4 times now. I easily have like 20+ branches to clone from (on each plant.)
> 
> and I'm so fucking lazy bro I should get some new pics up this week for sure man.


 
sounds good man sounds real good.


----------



## Platipy (Feb 16, 2010)

man i always end up clickin this thread.... sourkush just sounds so fuckin tasty


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 16, 2010)

im germin my 'flav' from subcool now too..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 16, 2010)

i think my other seeds mighta got clipped.. they been in the US since gotdamn feb 10.. or im just bein too damn paranoid.. they should be here sometime tomorrow .


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 16, 2010)

^^federal holiday yesterday. Mine were here the 10th. Recieved em today. Youll prolly get em tomm..


----------



## howak47 (Feb 16, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> 20 sourkush popped!!!!!! already under 400 watts of t5's and vegging 18/6. soon to go under 5k worth of hps light along with many other novelty strains.... and NO!!!! YOU CANT SEE ANY PICS HAHAHAHAHA


thats what iam talkin bout chi ..doin the damn thing !!!congrats on the sprouts



Platipy said:


> man i always end up clickin this thread.... sourkush just sounds so fuckin tasty


hahahah u just dont know my friend


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 16, 2010)

thanx howak


----------



## howak47 (Feb 16, 2010)

bout to get them beans germanating northern lights and fruit kush


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 16, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> ^^federal holiday yesterday. Mine were here the 10th. Recieved em today. Youll prolly get em tomm..


i forgot all about that shit.. hope they get here


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 16, 2010)

howak47 said:


> bout to get them beans germanating northern lights and fruit kush


 
very nice bro


----------



## stonesour (Feb 16, 2010)

I was curious, what was the CFL light setup for Veg/fFlowering to get that yield? I mean what were the specifics? I just want to get an idea for how my box is gonna work. Thanks!!


----------



## howak47 (Feb 16, 2010)

well i got the seeds in box germinating now!!! i also cut the rest of the great white shark got about 8 gws x sk beans and bout 12 more gws beans!!!! this was right over 1 1/2 ozs wet so all together i think i got about 2ozs off the gws but we will know for sure when this is dry!!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice man, those seeds looks great


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 17, 2010)

Bravo dude! Is that just a sheet under the screen??


----------



## pitbudz87 (Feb 17, 2010)

howak47 said:


> well i got the seeds in box germinating now!!! i also cut the rest of the great white shark got about 8 gws x sk beans and bout 12 more gws beans!!!! this was right over 1 1/2 ozs wet so all together i think i got about 2ozs off the gws but we will know for sure when this is dry!!


 hey man how r you drying your buds ive got a partial harvest commin up the 25 and i wanna go a different route how do oyu cure bro, id appreciate everyones opionion on it tho i love learning new was every harvest and trying diffferent things out.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 17, 2010)

> Your item arrived at 5:53 AM on February 17, 2010 in COLUMBIA, SC


fuccin finally.. i hope it get to me today.. i should have buds like you howak.. in no time.

idk how the fucc this happen.. but i been on riu since 11 lass night on and off.. but i aint been sleep yet..
wife was mad i tried to fuck this mornin b4 she left fo work.. n she said "go fucc ya buddies on riu..bitch"
i guess she thinks its chicks n shit on here tryna get down idk..

damn that was off topic. consider this thread bumped  they needa blunt smiley


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 17, 2010)

Lololololo u crazy muhfucka!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Feb 17, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> fuccin finally.. i hope it get to me today.. i should have buds like you howak.. in no time.
> 
> idk how the fucc this happen.. but i been on riu since 11 lass night on and off.. but i aint been sleep yet..
> wife was mad i tried to fuck this mornin b4 she left fo work.. n she said "go fucc ya buddies on riu..bitch"
> ...


 hahaha my ol lady does the same shit but i do like pimp c says if ya bitch get mad when ya polay that talk put her ass oout on tha highway an make that bitch walk. i aint make this shit but this shits old need to stop treatin these ladies like women and treat these women like hoes lol


----------



## poplars (Feb 17, 2010)

howak47 said:


> bout to get them beans germanating northern lights and fruit kush


hell yeah! I'm growing northern lights too .

though I don't think any of it will make it outside, you'll definitely see me growing it inside!

I'm also doing bubblegum x thc bomb which seems to grow a lot like SK in veg (internode growth at 4th stage of growth(internodes appear at the 2nd and 3rd stage))

I should be a fuckin botanist or something man haha. 

but anyways I'm gonna include pics of my seedlings as well as the SK next batch of pics.


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 17, 2010)

^^^^^ yeah right


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 17, 2010)

got some aurora indica which has n/l in it. thanx to a flying hawaiian!!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 17, 2010)

got my seeds.. n a cool ass cup too
la woman was the freebie when i ordered.. bu they sent powerkush


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 17, 2010)

^^^ yup! I got powerkush instead. I already got 1 PK goin. Fuc I need 2 for??


----------



## poplars (Feb 17, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> ^^^^^ yeah right


yeah right what? you doubting my pic posting abilities? lol.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 17, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah right what? you doubting my pic posting abilities? lol.


 
he can post pics with the best of em


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 17, 2010)

I waitin!!^^^^^^llololololo


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 17, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> got some aurora indica which has n/l in it. thanx to a flying hawaiian!!!!!


wHat up homie! You know how we do it enjoy


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 17, 2010)

not trying to thread jack, or get off topic but yall def. need to try that young jwh-018 man. its not like that salvia shit this shit right here my dude gets you fucking high!!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 17, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> wHat up homie! You know how we do it enjoy


 
much love to my tropical people man!!! you guys watch out i hear there could be some real nasty weather comming by u guys man. thanx to el nino and global warming. stay safe my hawaains and mahalo!!!


----------



## howak47 (Feb 17, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Bravo dude! Is that just a sheet under the screen??


thanks !!!yea thats paper under the screen 



pitbudz87 said:


> hey man how r you drying your buds ive got a partial harvest commin up the 25 and i wanna go a different route how do oyu cure bro, id appreciate everyones opionion on it tho i love learning new was every harvest and trying diffferent things out.


i hang some up in the box and the others i lay on the screen and turn them 2 times a day!! then when dry i put in jars & i keep opening and shuting jars for about a week then its ready to smoke up !!!!



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> got my seeds.. n a cool ass cup too
> la woman was the freebie when i ordered.. bu they sent powerkush


hell yea man u goin to have some dank here soon !! hahahah cool mug man


----------



## howak47 (Feb 17, 2010)

new video of the cheese i think its around the 4th week of flowering but not 100% sure !!!!

[youtube]FRIH58or8jE[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 17, 2010)

the silent assasin strikes again!


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 17, 2010)

Silent Assasin!^^*


----------



## howak47 (Feb 17, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> the silent assasin strikes again!


hhahah u know it man


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 17, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> the silent assasin strikes again!


hell yea! and my dumbass tried to turn it up

yo howak, u got plants sittin in all kinda spots is it a perpetual thing u clones n such?


----------



## howak47 (Feb 17, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> hell yea! and my dumbass tried to turn it up
> 
> yo howak, u got plants sittin in all kinda spots is it a perpetual thing u clones n such?


hahahahh!!! no i dont have any clones everything is 12/12 from seed right now


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 17, 2010)

shit thats wassup.. and damn how many cfls u got in there ?


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 18, 2010)

^^^lololollolol my electrician would frrreeeaaakkk! But shit, whatever works, and its def workin!


----------



## howak47 (Feb 18, 2010)

both of the fruit kush beans have already cracked open!!!that was fast i will post pics later i got to go back to fucin work damn well at least iam stoned just smoked a fat ass bowl of sourkush


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 18, 2010)

howak47 said:


> both of the fruit kush beans have already cracked open!!!that was fast i will post pics later i got to go back to fucin work damn well at least iam stoned just smoked a fat ass bowl of sourkush


looks like he ame home from break to a suprise n got super happy


----------



## Spoon420 (Feb 18, 2010)

hey howak heres the link to my new thread 

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/304065-dna-pure-afghan-dwc-pc.html#post3804895


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 18, 2010)

THREAD JACK ALERT!___SUCCESS! I got LA Con jizz. Just dosed my Royal Kush with it..

Insert CHITOWN joke here___________..


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 18, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> THREAD JACK ALERT!___SUCCESS! I got LA Con jizz. Just dosed my Royal Kush with it..
> 
> Insert CHITOWN joke here___________..


 

????????????????????????? congratulations


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 18, 2010)

Thats it? I figured u at least, have a PCP baby joke!


----------



## howak47 (Feb 18, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> looks like he ame home from break to a suprise n got super happy


hahahah yea u r right


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 18, 2010)

howak47 said:


> hahahah yea u r right


lol.. i feel you.. u shoulda seen me @ my mailbox and on he way in the house when my seeds got here.. 
u ever hit up "the barnyard" or "#1" flea market for pipes n shyt..? i gotta go out there to try n convince the snake dude to trade one of my snakes for a savannah monitor(tired of gettin bit).. just wanna know of the quality of the different stores pieces. i already fuccs wit seven sense them my ppl.. but the other ones idk.


----------



## howak47 (Feb 18, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol.. i feel you.. u shoulda seen me @ my mailbox and on he way in the house when my seeds got here..
> u ever hit up "the barnyard" or "#1" flea market for pipes n shyt..? i gotta go out there to try n convince the snake dude to trade one of my snakes for a savannah monitor(tired of gettin bit).. just wanna know of the quality of the different stores pieces. i already fuccs wit seven sense them my ppl.. but the other ones idk.


HAHAHA IAM GOIN TO BE LIKE THAT TOMORROW CAUSE THE VAPORIZER IS SUPPOSED TO BE HERE AND MAYBE MY BUBBLE BAGS!!!
YEA I HAVE BEEN TO THE FLEA MARKET BUT ALOT OF THE SHIT IS THIN GLASS SOMETIME U CAN FIND A PRETTY GOOD PIECE !!!!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Feb 18, 2010)

HERES A COUPLE OF PICS!!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 18, 2010)

Damn that power kush looks amazing


----------



## howak47 (Feb 18, 2010)

My friend that threw in with me on the beans from attitude gave me some northern lights pollen today!!wonder what i should do with it ??any ideas?i think iam goin to try to pollinate the cheese with the last tiny bit of sk pollen i got left hopefully it will workif not i might cross it with the nl


----------



## howak47 (Feb 18, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3806325]Damn that power kush looks amazing [/QUOTE]
THANKS SICC SHE SMELLS SO DAMN DANK


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 18, 2010)

I would save that SK pollen for that fruit kush 

then start using that NL on everything else


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 18, 2010)

Damn! I hope my Power K looks that good in a few months!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 18, 2010)

howak47 said:


> HAHAHA IAM GOIN TO BE LIKE THAT TOMORROW CAUSE THE VAPORIZER IS SUPPOSED TO BE HERE AND MAYBE MY BUBBLE BAGS!!!
> YEA I HAVE BEEN TO THE FLEA MARKET BUT ALOT OF THE SHIT IS THIN GLASS SOMETIME U CAN FIND A PRETTY GOOD PIECE !!!!!!!!


u gotta you record yaself(face covered) takin ya first bag in.. and bubble bags?.. u bout to be stoned then a mothafucka..
i heard when u hit a vape the first place u feel it is ya face. and that last pic got me wishin i germed my power kush instead of the ones i did start germin.. i had super lemon haze.. but i crushed it.. i germin bubba kush, the flav, the white kc, seedsman white widow.


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 18, 2010)

Lol, crushed it^^^ u was mad cause it won the cup! I can see u doin a elbow drop on it. Slam it into a turnbuckle..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 18, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Lol, crushed it^^^ u was mad cause it won the cup! I can see u doin a elbow drop on it. Slam it into a turnbuckle..


lol.. nah i was gon germ it. but i dropped the bag it was in.. while i was lookin 4 it i found it under my foot. i aint too mad.. im not a big 14 week lowering fan.. i kno it says ten.. but ive grown gh sativas b4 and they took forever.


----------



## FreddieMercury (Feb 18, 2010)

That powerkush is looking good, I have a mother right now from DNA Genetics (femenized),
I have 4 clones that are about to root , I hope my PK looks anything like that....


----------



## Spoon420 (Feb 18, 2010)

thats not gonna happen, sorry, i think every1 has tried hahah.... plus its against site rules


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 19, 2010)

^^^?????????


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 19, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> ^^^?????????


he was commentin freddie mercury's post..


----------



## howak47 (Feb 19, 2010)

iam bout to harvest the rest of the ob x sk thats left on the big plant !!!! also 3 of the 5 NL beans cracked open today!!!


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 19, 2010)

u stay choppin up some shit!


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 19, 2010)

If any of you is runnin low on nutes, i got these from Dutch Nutes for free, i also have the 7 bottle General hydro, 1qt lineup coming for $25 shipped.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Feb 19, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> If any of you is runnin low on nutes, i got these from Dutch Nutes for free, i also have the 7 bottle General hydro, 1qt lineup coming for $25 shipped.


 they work for soil bro ive started my father a grow with a moither chamber and a clone chamber and a flowering chamber in the bottem and i dont have the nutes for him ill get em off of ya for shure bro.


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 19, 2010)

I got mine on the way. There general organics, my bad. I sent them a email, told em I was a 'fruit gardener' and wanted to switch from Jacks Classics. I asked if they had any free samples. I just got this response.




Since you are in soil, I'm going to point you towards our new General Organics line. Check out the catalog here. They are complete and easy to use. I can get you a sample pack of 7 quart size bottles for a $25 handling fee + shipping costs. Shipping is done via UPS and varies with weight. If you like this idea, reply with your name, address, telephone # and credit card (Visa/MC w/ exp. date and sec. code) and we can get the ball rolling!

Have a great day!

Andy Troutman
Sales
General Hydroponics
(707) 824-9376
[email protected]


----------



## howak47 (Feb 19, 2010)

GOOD NEWS ALL 5 NLS BEANS SPROUTED TODAY!!!! ALSO PLANTED THE 2 FRUIT KUSH SPROUTS !!! THERE IS A COUPLE OF PICS OF MY NEW VAPORIZER


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 19, 2010)

u vaped up yet ?..


----------



## Spoon420 (Feb 19, 2010)

very nice very nice...i bought the v tower like a month ago, its pretty bad ass but i still like the high off of glass better


----------



## howak47 (Feb 19, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> u vaped up yet ?..


hell yea been vapin sourkush and great white shark all damn day hahahaha 



Spoon420 said:


> very nice very nice...i bought the v tower like a month ago, its pretty bad ass but i still like the high off of glass better


thanks yea i love this thang


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice man, i've only vaped a couple times, tastes so good


----------



## highflyby (Feb 19, 2010)

HAHAHA Awesome dude, enjoy that v-tower brother!

I actually just got my Herbalaire 2.1 in the mail today. Can you believe its already broken? I called them today and they treated me with the best customer service I have EVER seen in my life. They are sending me out a replacement unit immediately, and letting me keep the old stuff for parts just for the hassle 

As logn as they give you the kind of service and warrenty you get with a vape like the herbalaire (2 years) you'll be happy bro.

Im actually gonna post a full review on this vape, because they upgraded the unit and the pump, so its much faster, and way more efficient now. You should definatly give us a review on that vape brother 

+rep


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 19, 2010)

Jealousy has set in. I need one! Need a vid of u Vaped up??


----------



## howak47 (Feb 19, 2010)

i will make a video with the vaporizer soon !!!!


----------



## poplars (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm pretty much caught up between the herbalaire and the extreme atm.

so far the herbalaire seems way more legit to me.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 20, 2010)

that is a sick ass vape howak. you came the fuck up man


----------



## howak47 (Feb 20, 2010)

got my bubble bags today got a little over 1oz of trim so iam bout to try them out tonight !!!!!the smallest bag is 10micron i have never seen them that small i thought they went to 20 normally but i dont know they look good to me what do u all think?


----------



## howak47 (Feb 20, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> that is a sick ass vape howak. you came the fuck up man


thanks chi i am so stoned off them sourkush vapes right now hahahah


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 20, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> that is a sick ass vape howak. you came the fuck up man


Couldnt of said bettah!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 20, 2010)

Hell yeah man, your gonna get some quality hash out of those bags


----------



## howak47 (Feb 20, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3814152]Hell yeah man, your gonna get some quality hash out of those bags [/QUOTE]
thanks sicc i guess iam bout to find out iam bout to start makin some jright now i have over 1 oz of sourkush and great white shark trim + i found a half oz of zona trim in my freezer hahahahahh forgot all bout it and its covered in crystals!!!i will let u all know how it turns out


----------



## highflyby (Feb 20, 2010)

howak47 said:


> thanks sicc i guess iam bout to find out iam bout to start makin some jright now i have over 1 oz of sourkush and great white shark trim + i found a half oz of zona trim in my freezer hahahahahh forgot all bout it and its covered in crystals!!!i will let u all know how it turns out


 You must share pictures with us, I want to see how that 10 micron works out


----------



## howak47 (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## "SICC" (Feb 20, 2010)

lookin good homie, wish i could smoke some of it


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 20, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3814864]lookin good homie, wish i could smoke some of it [/QUOTE]

We all do..

Looks good.. how long it gotta dry before it vape it?


----------



## howak47 (Feb 20, 2010)

i just put the hash on the scale and its a tiny bit over 1 1/2 grams so not bad !!! i also planted the 5 NL sprouts i will post some pics later tonight probly!!


----------



## howak47 (Feb 20, 2010)

SICC";3814864]lookin good homie said:


> We all do..
> 
> Looks good.. how long it gotta dry before it vape it?


thanks it has been dryin for like 3 or 4 hours and i just smoked a piece and i also vaped a piece it is so fuckin good tatse great


----------



## howak47 (Feb 20, 2010)

4 of the sprouts are in the 1st pic and the 5th one is on the right side of the desk in white pot in 2nd pic !!! last 2 pics are of the powerkush


----------



## howak47 (Feb 20, 2010)

NEW VIDEO

[youtube]L_z0WalI7Pk[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 20, 2010)

hash looks good dude! looking back on your 2 journals, you've come a long way bro!  keep up the good work!


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 21, 2010)

Crazy nice log from what I seen so far, but 148 pages is gonna take a while to catch up. I like how you got like a million different things going on in here.


>


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 21, 2010)

Yo Hohawk, that aluminum shop light, do u have 1 bulb in it? I looked on home depots site, saw one similar. I wondered if it will allow for a Y split? Or is it to narrow?


----------



## highflyby (Feb 21, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Yo Hohawk, that aluminum shop light, do u have 1 bulb in it? I looked on home depots site, saw one similar. I wondered if it will allow for a Y split? Or is it to narrow?


Hey man at home depot they sell different sized aluminum reflectors, some that fit the y connector AND the bukbs, and then theres the ones I bought.

These are the ones you see at the store, you go and grab a Y connector, you get it home, screw it in, and then realize the y connector fit, but the bulbs dont.....so dont make my mistake


----------



## howak47 (Feb 21, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Yo Hohawk, that aluminum shop light, do u have 1 bulb in it? I looked on home depots site, saw one similar. I wondered if it will allow for a Y split? Or is it to narrow?


yea it has one of the 300watt replacement CFS and yea its to narrow for Y splitter


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thx, i also made that mistake twice! I even bought a extension, but i guess between the Y and the extension, I just couldnt get it to work. I ended up makin one out of ducting. But it cost more to make than to buy one like yours.


----------



## howak47 (Feb 21, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Thx, i also made that mistake twice! I even bought a extension, but i guess between the Y and the extension, I just couldnt get it to work. I ended up makin one out of ducting. But it cost more to make than to buy one like yours.


yea mine was only like $6 or something like that


----------



## pitbudz87 (Feb 21, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea it has one of the 300watt replacement CFS and yea its to narrow for Y splitter


 those r badass i got 2 of those for my dads grow im startin


----------



## howak47 (Feb 21, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> those r badass i got 2 of those for my dads grow im startin


yea they are badass they work great i got 4 of them altogether


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 21, 2010)

U get em online?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Feb 21, 2010)

lowes man thats where i got mine and yea man im gonna use 2 of em for his veg chamber and some fluros for his clones and a 400 watt in a cooltube if i can find one


----------



## pitbudz87 (Feb 21, 2010)

yea 16 bucks apeice


----------



## howak47 (Feb 21, 2010)

VAPORIZER VIDEO 

[youtube]Ah2yD1J6y6U[/youtube]


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 21, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> yea 16 bucks apeice


For the bulb, or fixture. I want both after seein these grows. 

Hohawk, ur new toy is awesome!


----------



## Spoon420 (Feb 21, 2010)

jeez man 464... i think thats a little to hot


----------



## howak47 (Feb 21, 2010)

Spoon420 said:


> jeez man 464... i think thats a little to hot


well i have tried it on the other temps and this is what melts the hash the best but normally without hash in there i will set it around 395 or so seems to do good


----------



## howak47 (Feb 21, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> For the bulb, or fixture. I want both after seein these grows.
> 
> Hohawk, ur new toy is awesome!


hahaha thanks for the comments man


----------



## pitbudz87 (Feb 21, 2010)

howack whats the code to post youtube vids im fixin to update


----------



## Spoon420 (Feb 21, 2010)

howak47 said:


> well i have tried it on the other temps and this is what melts the hash the best but normally without hash in there i will set it around 395 or so seems to do good


ahh gotcha that makes sense... i must say u prolly got ripped off that bag, it was milky as hell


----------



## pitbudz87 (Feb 21, 2010)

dude ive added that c every time bro sorry


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 21, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> howack whats the code to post youtube vids im fixin to update


[ youtube ] JjMZuv08SLs [ /youtube ]

(no spaces)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjMZuv08SLs


----------



## howak47 (Feb 21, 2010)

Spoon420 said:


> ahh gotcha that makes sense... i must say u prolly got ripped off that bag, it was milky as hell


hell yea iam stoned as shit right now i madse that video like 40 minutes ago hahahah


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 22, 2010)

Good look, Howak and Pitbudz! $27 total.


----------



## howak47 (Feb 22, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Good look, Howak and Pitbudz! $27 total.


NO PROBLEM MAN GLAD TO HELP


----------



## howak47 (Feb 22, 2010)

WELL ALL 5 SHED THERE SEED ALREADY HOPEFULLY 3 OR 4 WILL BE FEMALE BUT WE WILL HAVE TO WAIT & SEE WHAT HAPPENDS !!!!


----------



## howak47 (Feb 22, 2010)

NEW CHEESE VIDEO 

[youtube]cjdnvVyMjrw[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 22, 2010)

Lookin good homie, that cheese is nice and frosty 

How long as she been flowering?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 22, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3823342]Lookin good homie, that cheese is nice and frosty 

How long as she been flowering?[/QUOTE]


looks about 5 or so weeks with like 3-4 more weeks to go.


----------



## howak47 (Feb 22, 2010)

SICC";3823342]Lookin good homie said:


> looks about 5 or so weeks with like 3-4 more weeks to go.


yea thats probly bout right iam in no hurry i have plenty of dank bud been lovin that sourkush in the vaporizer


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 23, 2010)

howak47 said:


> well i didnt get as much sk as i thought but still got a nice bit not includeing whats left on the 2 sk plants i got 47grams dry so not to bad little over oz and a half !!!heres a few pics of whats left on the sk and on the gws and some others
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ahhhh good times good times.


yo poplars bust out a veg pic for ya boy. them shits gotta be huge by now!!? no

and howak. if its not too much trouble... i would like to see an update of the bigbud cross, and the lemon skunk, has well has the zona x sk.


----------



## howak47 (Feb 23, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> ahhhh good times good times.
> 
> 
> yo poplars bust out a veg pic for ya boy. them shits gotta be huge by now!!? no
> ...


hahah hell yea good timessure i will do that probly tomorrow but all the ob x sk has been harvested only got a couple more beans off it though seems like the pollin might of been a little weak or something but i did just used the rest of it to pollinate 3 buds on the cheese plant so we will see if that works


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Sour cheese! Yummmmm


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 23, 2010)

lol sour cheese that will be dank. but i would have liked to see what power sour would have looked like to


----------



## howak47 (Feb 23, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> lol sour cheese that will be dank. but i would have liked to see what power sour would have looked like to


i also pollinated the powerkush like 2 weeks ago and i can see 2 beans so far


----------



## howak47 (Feb 23, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Sour cheese! Yummmmm


yea it will be dank


----------



## highflyby (Feb 23, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea it will be dank


 Ive got a vk x cheese mix coming in the next year or so...its gonna be some fire


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 24, 2010)

howak47 said:


> i also pollinated the powerkush like 2 weeks ago and i can see 2 beans so far


 
fuck yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sealion (Feb 24, 2010)

Subcribed, great work on the first run. +rep


----------



## howak47 (Feb 24, 2010)

Sealion said:


> Subcribed, great work on the first run. +rep


 thank for the comments and the REP


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 24, 2010)

highflyby said:


> Ive got a vk x cheese mix coming in the next year or so...its gonna be some fire


by v/k do you mean violater kush??? if yes then fuck yeah bro thats gonna be some sizzle


----------



## highflyby (Feb 24, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> by v/k do you mean violater kush??? if yes then fuck yeah bro thats gonna be some sizzle


Yesssssir 

just wait till that bitch is stable, might have to do a journal for that strain once its done..

Violator Cheese 2010 coming soon


----------



## howak47 (Feb 24, 2010)

highflyby said:


> Yesssssir
> 
> just wait till that bitch is stable, might have to do a journal for that strain once its done..
> 
> Violator Cheese 2010 coming soon


HELL YEA THATS GOIN TO BE THE SHIT !!!!


----------



## howak47 (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 24, 2010)

hay man that lemon skunk is nooo slouch looks pretty good for a sativa leaning hybrid... bigbud cross looks flame to you can see its gonna have some tight buds... crystally to. thanx for updating howak plus rep whn i can rep you again


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 24, 2010)

Hell yeah she looks great


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 24, 2010)

man you gonna be sampling some fuking flavors bro!!!!! and you got a vast geane pool to breed with


----------



## Spoon420 (Feb 24, 2010)

dam that lemon skunk is starting to fill out. i cant wait to grow mine, i hope it does good outdoors


----------



## howak47 (Feb 24, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> man you gonna be sampling some fuking flavors bro!!!!! and you got a vast geane pool to breed with


hell yea thats the plan



Spoon420 said:


> dam that lemon skunk is starting to fill out. i cant wait to grow mine, i hope it does good outdoors


yea it is fillin out smells so much like lemons its crazy!!!! i think it would do good outdoors


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 24, 2010)

somebody say outdoors?

looking good howak! as always


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 25, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> somebody say outdoors?
> 
> looking good howak! as always


 
awwww shit mang!!! here comes dr.greenhorn bro!!!!!! everybody tuck in your chains hurry!!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Feb 25, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> somebody say outdoors?
> 
> looking good howak! as always


thanks doc!!!


----------



## howak47 (Feb 25, 2010)

look 2 of them hahahahhaa


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 25, 2010)

howak47 said:


> look 2 of them hahahahhaa


Which one is the fav of the two?
they automatic?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 25, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> awwww shit mang!!! here comes dr.greenhorn bro!!!!!! everybody tuck in your chains hurry!!!!!!


 lmfao!  

it's not your chains I'm after.  lol just make sure y'all take good care of your lady lovers, or the doc will have to step in hahahha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 25, 2010)

howak47 said:


> look 2 of them hahahahhaa


 HOLY SHIT!!

don't fuck with howak gang, he will put a cap in your ass!! lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 25, 2010)

i juss realized his name is how ak47 .. he must be 'bout his guns.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 26, 2010)

I like the grip on the handle on the left, that would be my choice


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 26, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3837035]I like the grip on the handle on the left, that would be my choice [/QUOTE]

I second that, but I'd take either


----------



## howak47 (Feb 26, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3837035]I like the grip on the handle on the left, that would be my choice [/QUOTE]yea that is my gun the one on the right i just built for someone !!!


----------



## howak47 (Feb 26, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> HOLY SHIT!!
> 
> don't fuck with howak gang, he will put a cap in your ass!! lol


hahahha dats right


----------



## howak47 (Feb 26, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i juss realized his name is how ak47 .. he must be 'bout his guns.


hahahaha u figured it out ahahahahha thats why on my profile i lgot pic of ak47 hahahh


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 26, 2010)

lol.. i cant be the only one thinkin ti was howak- 47...
and how's the hash treatin you ?


----------



## howak47 (Feb 26, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol.. i cant be the only one thinkin ti was howak- 47...
> and how's the hash treatin you ?


yea your your right your not the only one the hash is smokin really good cant wait to make some more after these few plants are done that are flowering now


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 26, 2010)

lol naw when i saw your profile pic, i knew it was for AK-47
But i just stuck with howak, i remember PitBuds was callin you howack


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 26, 2010)

howak47 said:


> look 2 of them hahahahhaa


 
you should let me borrow one of them for a week. ill send it back with like 8 bodies on it your holding heat bro!!!


----------



## worm5376 (Feb 26, 2010)

My oh my, I have a new found respect for you Chi. +Rep. Chi & ak47


----------



## howak47 (Feb 26, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> My oh my, I have a new found respect for you Chi. +Rep. Chi & ak47


hahahha thanks worm!!!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 27, 2010)

whatup AK.. how bout sum pics of the seedlings.. i think mine are stunted or somethin. maybe its this miracle gro.. idk.. post sum pics for us. i figure since we dropped em bout the same time id use yours for reference


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 27, 2010)

^^^ what strains u germin?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 27, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> My oh my, I have a new found respect for you Chi. +Rep. Chi & ak47


 
thANX worm!!! the sk is some serious dank. much love man


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 27, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> whatup AK.. how bout sum pics of the seedlings.. i think mine are stunted or somethin. maybe its this miracle gro.. idk.. post sum pics for us. i figure since we dropped em bout the same time id use yours for reference


 
doubt yours are stunted....... though m/g soil sucks i have SUCCESSFULLY used it many times in the previous years.... im thinking you may be low on lighting? how many watts you working with?


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 27, 2010)

Chi, do i remember u startin some AI? Im tryin to find some good genetics of it..


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 27, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Chi, do i remember u startin some AI? Im tryin to find some good genetics of it..


 
yeah thanx to the flyin hawaiin...... and i will start them has soon has my lazy ass friend drops them off to me and i drop them off to the grow op........


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 27, 2010)

Ahhhh, DG got weeee-bop! Good look


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 27, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Ahhhh, DG got weeee-bop! Good look


 
yeah but to be fair he hasnt grown them out, or either have i...... but from what ive seen on other threads im looking forward to it


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 27, 2010)

yeah man, never grew it out. so if it aint a keeper, don't get mad at your boy!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 27, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> yeah man, never grew it out. so if it aint a keeper, don't get mad at your boy!


 
never... i will be able to tell if its a keeper in a few weeks veg.... if i dont see fat indica leaves........ may have to discontinue


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 27, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> never... i will be able to tell if its a keeper in a few weeks veg.... if i dont see fat indica leaves........ may have to discontinue


i was about to ask how but i forgot, u only like them fat leaf indicas..


----------



## howak47 (Feb 27, 2010)

iam cookin some *marijuana spaghetti with a little over half of the vaped bud i have (the stuff that has not been vaped more than 1 time ) my dad made some the other day and said it got him high as fuck so iam givin it a try hahahhahah*


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 27, 2010)

howak47 said:


> iam cookin some *marijuana spaghetti with a little over half of the vaped bud i have (the stuff that has not been vaped more than 1 time ) my dad made some the other day and said it got him high as fuck so iam givin it a try hahahhahah*


 
be sure to let your dad try some sk.. amd tell him its from chicago.. so my city can be on the map for something other then corrupt politicians and gang warfare


----------



## howak47 (Feb 27, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> be sure to let your dad try some sk.. amd tell him its from chicago.. so my city can be on the map for something other then corrupt politicians and gang warfare


 ooo yea he has tried it and loved it hahahahi hooked him up with a few beans of the ob x sk he was real happy bout dat hahah


----------



## howak47 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## "SICC" (Feb 27, 2010)

lookin good man, keep up the good work!


----------



## Spoon420 (Feb 27, 2010)

man that power kush looks great bro


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 28, 2010)

Spoon420 said:


> man that power kush looks great bro


hell yea.. i hope mine get phat like that ..


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^^ word! How many weeks that Power right now?


----------



## worm5376 (Feb 28, 2010)

Chi\ak47 is youir genetic only for selectivr growers, or could I aquire beans from you, I know its not on seed banks and was wondering


----------



## poplars (Feb 28, 2010)

watch out who you give sk beans to chi, unless you want this strain to become commercialized. 

I've already turned down someone for clones and I'm sure other people will have a harder time saying no than I do.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 28, 2010)

so where are those pics Pop?

i wanna see those beasts


----------



## poplars (Feb 28, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3846120]so where are those pics Pop?

i wanna see those beasts [/QUOTE]

been preoccupied, getting shit together because I want to see if I can start these in march  outside.

already took clones and such, SK seems to be VERY easy to clone.

also have been collecting pollen off of the SK males too . already have quite a bit but I"m gonna go until I see a nice thick layer of pollen haha. 

anyways I"ll try to get some pics up soon. its just hard because of all the other shit I have to get together right now.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 28, 2010)

poplars said:


> been preoccupied, getting shit together because I want to see if I can start these in march  outside.
> 
> already took clones and such, SK seems to be VERY easy to clone.
> 
> anyways I"ll try to get some pics up soon. its just hard because of all the other shit I have to get together right now.


yea i understand, the suspense is just killing me, and ChiTown im sure haha

I cant wait to see them outdoor's, thats gonna be killer!


----------



## highflyby (Feb 28, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3846139]yea i understand, the suspense is just killing me, and ChiTown im sure haha

I cant wait to see them outdoor's, thats gonna be killer![/QUOTE]

 Hell yeah dude, and i agree with poplars, I vote to keep SK on the DL, and keep a nice strain as non-commercial as possible


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 28, 2010)

poplars said:


> watch out who you give sk beans to chi, unless you want this strain to become commercialized.
> 
> I've already turned down someone for clones and I'm sure other people will have a harder time saying no than I do.


lol yes thats the plan. it needs to be kept v.i.p. i dont just give it out to noone. and im glad i gave it to the people i did. i have not one regret. .


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 28, 2010)

pop when you get a chance bro update some pics...... because i have never vegged the sk longer then 6 weeks.......... and on that veg i never topped even once. so im thinking your more then 6 weeks veg now right? gotta be you been counting right lol? anyway man you have taken h er farther then i have..... and this i gotta see!!! and come harvest time for the outdoor sk monsters.... i wanna see that too!!!!

and to the 3 people on here that have the sk please do not just blindly be giving it out... has you can see it is something truly special!!!! so enjoy and leave it up to the breeder to do the blessings... has you can see i dont just give it to anyone... and has for next in line..... there is one more cat i owe some sk to..... and he deserves it.... he is a very popular grower from the tropics....... and has his phd in thc!!!!! AND I FOR ONE WOULD FUCKING JUST LOVE TO SEE HOW MY SK GROWS RIGHT UNDER THE EQUATER!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 28, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> pop when you get a chance bro update some pics...... because i have never vegged the sk longer then 6 weeks.......... and on that veg i never topped even once. so im thinking your more then 6 weeks veg now right? gotta be you been counting right lol? anyway man you have taken h er farther then i have..... and this i gotta see!!! and come harvest time for the outdoor sk monsters.... i wanna see that too!!!!
> 
> and to the 3 people on here that have the sk please do not just blindly be giving it out... has you can see it is something truly special!!!! so enjoy and leave it up to the breeder to do the blessings... has you can see i dont just give it to anyone... and has for next in line..... there is one more cat i owe some sk to..... and he deserves it.... he is a very popular grower from the tropics....... and has his phd in thc!!!!! AND I FOR ONE WOULD FUCKING JUST LOVE TO SEE HOW MY SK GROWS RIGHT UNDER THE EQUATER!!!!!!


And it's right ABOVE the equator,.... Unless you're standing on your head lol


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 28, 2010)

dr. Greenhorn said:


> and it's right above the equator,.... Unless you're standing on your head Lol


 
...................comeon maaaaan!!! My grandma gave me that chain!!!!!


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 28, 2010)

Lololll^^^^*


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 28, 2010)

free rep for everybody..... if i didnt get to you then i have reached my limit for today


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 28, 2010)

lol i was only able to rep 2 people!!!! lol fucking ay bro i got yall when i can


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 28, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> lol i was only able to rep 2 people!!!! lol fucking ay bro i got yall when i can


lol, u missed me.. i tried to rep you n i couldnt . ? idk why.


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 28, 2010)

Me too, i gotta go give some 'strangers' some rep, cause I gotta spread some around, like Herpes at Lake Havasu!


----------



## poplars (Feb 28, 2010)

yeah I'm definitely way past 6 weeks veg. I've topped them 4 times now. they're so bushy I can't even see through them haha. so many places to take clones from.

anyways I'll seriously try to get some pics up tomorrow.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 28, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah I'm definitely way past 6 weeks veg. I've topped them 4 times now. they're so bushy I can't even see through them haha. so many places to take clones from.
> 
> anyways I'll seriously try to get some pics up tomorrow.


pics?

i wanna see sk vegged out with those tight ass nodes.


----------



## poplars (Feb 28, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> pics?
> 
> i wanna see sk vegged out with those tight ass nodes.


tomorrow for sure. ima write it down on my hand in sharpie hahah.


----------



## howak47 (Feb 28, 2010)

poplars said:


> tomorrow for sure. ima write it down on my hand in sharpie hahah.


yea man iam ready to see them pics to hahahha


----------



## howak47 (Feb 28, 2010)

man i got so fuced up off that spaghetti last night i put way to much in it i felt like i was on a mild mushroom trip hjahahha seein little flashs of light and shit !! i sleep forever today next time i wil;l use about half as much as i did this time hahahha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 28, 2010)

damn dude! give me the recipe of how you did it, I wanna trip too!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 28, 2010)

> tomorrow for sure. ima write it down on my hand in sharpie hahah.


lol.. i wont hold my breath on that one, but i really wanna see how its goin to do under the sun.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 28, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah I'm definitely way past 6 weeks veg. I've topped them 4 times now. they're so bushy I can't even see through them haha. so many places to take clones from.
> 
> anyways I'll seriously try to get some pics up tomorrow.


 
yeah poplars its about time for your lazy legal ass to post some pixlol

you should just keep one big ass female in veg untill spring, dig a big ass whole, and drop that bitch in to be reaped in the fall... that would be monsterous


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 28, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> damn dude! give me the recipe of how you did it, I wanna trip too!!


 
im sure if you looked hard enough you can find some seriously potent panalous cyanz... or pan. trop. on the island that will make you trip real hard


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 28, 2010)

oh yeah. automatic. I used to pick shrooms in kauai all the time with my friends. ziploc bags full of em. I lived in the country. never tripped on shrooms though. never trusted anyone to do em with and I never wanted to trip on em by myself


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 28, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> oh yeah. automatic. I used to pick shrooms in kauai all the time with my friends. ziploc bags full of em. I lived in the country. never tripped on shrooms though. never trusted anyone to do em with and I never wanted to trip on em by myself


 
yooo i can imagine in the rain forrestt of hawaii... tripping balls on about 1.5 grams of pan cyanz.... shit would get hella weird... but i can dig it!!!! put me down for that


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 28, 2010)

hahahahaha! I got you bro lol


----------



## poplars (Mar 1, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> yeah poplars its about time for your lazy legal ass to post some pixlol
> 
> you should just keep one big ass female in veg untill spring, dig a big ass whole, and drop that bitch in to be reaped in the fall... that would be monsterous


sadly I can't do this because it's totally illegal for medical patients to have even ONE extra plant outside.

if they were to find that I had 1 extra plant, that gives the police the right to pull EVERY SINGLE PLANT. and I also have a chance of losing my script that way too.


but don't worry, i"m starting them SO early this year that they will be MONSTROUS. 

pics today for sure.


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 1, 2010)

Patiently waiting.....^^^^*


----------



## poplars (Mar 1, 2010)

so in this pic, we have 3 bubble gum x thc bomb seedlings on the right, and 4 northern lights seedlings on the left (you can seriously see the difference by the leaves.)

first two females of the bubba pheno (I'm guessing by veg growth)



and the diesel pheno (this one smells more than the other ones, and grows way taller/wider)


and the clones, 2 of each. 

gotta take like 3 more.

told you I'd post today .


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 1, 2010)

poplars said:


> so in this pic, we have 3 bubble gum x thc bomb seedlings on the right, and 4 northern lights seedlings on the left (you can seriously see the difference by the leaves.)
> 
> first two females of the bubba pheno (I'm guessing by veg growth)
> 
> ...


 
ohhh fuck yessss has big has they are now those are gonna blow up way more after a transplant. those are some qaulity big ass plants man


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 1, 2010)

and yes you have both phenos there. the bubba will bud up a lil denser a tad bit faster, and with more slightly darker orageish hairs.. the diesel pheno will bud just slightly more fluffy, take a few days longer to mature, and will have less visually less hairs on it and they will be a really light almost peach color. both phenos are bomb has fuck!!!!!!! dont get it twisted


----------



## poplars (Mar 1, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> and yes you have both phenos there. the bubba will bud up a lil denser a tad bit faster, and with more slightly darker orageish hairs.. the diesel pheno will bud just slightly more fluffy, take a few days longer to mature, and will have less visually less hairs on it and they will be a really light almost peach color. both phenos are bomb has fuck!!!!!!! dont get it twisted


hell yeah I'm looking forward to both phenos!


hopefully no hermies hahahhaa. though I think it's about time I have good luck so I'm gonna just assume I have no hermies in the 3 females I have haha.

that bubblegum x thc bomb looks like it's gonna be good too, it acted a LOT like SK in veg. 

so I'm pretty happy, I'm gonna have quite the outdoor variety. and a whole new reason to guard even more haha.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 1, 2010)

poplars said:


> hell yeah I'm looking forward to both phenos!
> 
> 
> hopefully no hermies hahahhaa. though I think it's about time I have good luck so I'm gonna just assume I have no hermies in the 3 females I have haha.
> ...


 
if they are gonna hermi up it should happen in the first 2-3 weeks of bloom!


----------



## poplars (Mar 1, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> if they are gonna hermi up it should happen in the first 2-3 weeks of bloom!


oh cool I was hoping it'd be obvious like that, thanks for letting me know man.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 1, 2010)

poplars said:


> oh cool I was hoping it'd be obvious like that, thanks for letting me know man.


 
and there always is the chance that those last 3 females wont be hermi..... im thinking a good chance to, how long have they been showing preflowers for? atleast like 2 weeks right?


----------



## poplars (Mar 1, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> and there always is the chance that those last 3 females wont be hermi..... im thinking a good chance to, how long have they been showing preflowers for? atleast like 2 weeks right?


hah they've been showing preflowers for well over a month now. I don't really keep track of weeks and such, I'm an outdoor grower at heart .


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 1, 2010)

poplars said:


> hah they've been showing preflowers for well over a month now. I don't really keep track of weeks and such, I'm an outdoor grower at heart .


 
it cool man... all i can say is your gonna be drooling over the nuggs soon


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 1, 2010)

Pops! I knew u had it in u nice! That Diesel pheno, if shes goin outdo' gonna be HUGE. Id rep ya, but i must have yesterday. 
I will never doubt ur picture takin abilities again... Good shit


----------



## poplars (Mar 1, 2010)

yeah I'm great at taking pics. 

I just haven't felt like it lately because there's not much to look at right now. I go picture crazy during flowering .

edit: and yes, atleast 3 of each pheno is going outside. so that diesel pheno will be out there too .

I love growing from clones outside. they grow UNBELIEVABLY fast. just wait .


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 1, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah I'm great at taking pics.
> 
> I just haven't felt like it lately because there's not much to look at right now. I go picture crazy during flowering .
> 
> ...


 
lol i like how you say its not much to look at yet... when those are clearly some of the most pretty plants i have seen in veg. how modest of you... and i think we all know how dank it will be in full flower


----------



## poplars (Mar 1, 2010)

yeah I guess I'm being modest there. they're fucking amazing. 

but I'm used to growing outside. when they go outside, they're gonna be 4x bigger than the big plants I have there! so yeah I guess I'm a bit spoiled when it comes to veg.

outdoor makes even sativas look amazing. so I am really stoked to see how SK does outside. it will definitely be a very amazing plant to look at.

2 years ago I grew a heavy indica like SK outside, except I didn't top it at all and it grew like a straight up christmas tree. it was just a tree of bud, densest dankest most crystally indica nugs of my life. 

and I"m sure SK is more than capable of producing something like that. especially the bubba phenotype.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 1, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah I guess I'm being modest there. they're fucking amazing.
> 
> but I'm used to growing outside. when they go outside, they're gonna be 4x bigger than the big plants I have there! so yeah I guess I'm a bit spoiled when it comes to veg.
> 
> ...


 
you will not be dissapointed, and i can almost hear you saying it now " this is some of the dankest weed i ever had in my life"


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 1, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah I guess I'm being modest there. they're fucking amazing.
> 
> but I'm used to growing outside. when they go outside, they're gonna be 4x bigger than the big plants I have there! so yeah I guess I'm a bit spoiled when it comes to veg.
> 
> ...


damn she looks like the perfect plant for sog.. ill bet you that the sativa pheno will out do the sativa outside. i just have that feeling idk why


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 1, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> damn she looks like the perfect plant for sog.. ill bet you that the sativa pheno will out do the sativa outside. i just have that feeling idk why


 
hrm hrrrrrrrrrrm...... what sativa pheno???? you mean the slightly more sativa but still indica dom. diesel pheno. that is done budding in 8- 8.5 weeks???


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 1, 2010)

poplars said:


> so in this pic, we have 3 bubble gum x thc bomb seedlings on the right, and 4 northern lights seedlings on the left (you can seriously see the difference by the leaves.)
> 
> first two females of the bubba pheno (I'm guessing by veg growth)
> 
> ...


damn they look great, cant wait to see them start budding 

you should use the IMG codes, so the pics aren't so tiny 

+REP


----------



## poplars (Mar 1, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3851081]damn they look great, cant wait to see them start budding 

you should use the IMG codes, so the pics aren't so tiny 

+REP[/QUOTE]

hah if I used IMG codes, they'd be HUGE.

click on them and you'll see the huge size bro.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 1, 2010)

poplars said:


> hah if I used IMG codes, they'd be HUGE.
> 
> click on them and you'll see the huge size bro.



lol i did, i was just saying, i looked at em all 

how tall are the ladies?


----------



## poplars (Mar 1, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3851100]lol i did, i was just saying, i looked at em all 

how tall are the ladies?[/QUOTE]

about 1.75 foot tall, the diesel pheno is probably 1.85'.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 1, 2010)

they only stretch like 50% during the flowering stretch to


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 1, 2010)

poplars said:


> about 1.75 foot tall, the diesel pheno is probably 1.85'.


 
short indica goddesses... any sativa or sativa dom would have been like four feet by now


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 1, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> hrm hrrrrrrrrrrm...... what sativa pheno???? you mean the slightly more sativa but still indica dom. diesel pheno. that is done budding in 8- 8.5 weeks???


yes the slighty more sativa pheno.. 
8.5 weeks .. damn.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 1, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yes the slighty more sativa pheno..
> 8.5 weeks .. damn.


lol get ur facts right!!!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 1, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> lol get ur facts right!!!!!!


oh i was juss makin sure you aint make a typo.
either way.. u did your damn thing wit da sk..
i wanna see a in depth smoke report tho..
cuz its *looks* like sum thrax.


----------



## howak47 (Mar 1, 2010)

poplars said:


> so in this pic, we have 3 bubble gum x thc bomb seedlings on the right, and 4 northern lights seedlings on the left (you can seriously see the difference by the leaves.)
> 
> first two females of the bubba pheno (I'm guessing by veg growth)
> 
> ...


hahahah looks fucin great poplars they got so big !!!!!keep it up 





chitownsmoking said:


> it cool man... all i can say is your gonna be drooling over the nuggs soon


ahhaha thats the truth !!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Mar 1, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> damn she looks like the perfect plant for sog.. ill bet you that the sativa pheno will out do the sativa outside. i just have that feeling idk why


its not a sativa its indica!!!!! SOUR D X BUBBA KUSH


----------



## pitbudz87 (Mar 1, 2010)

get em howak lol


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 1, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> get em howak lol


 
yeeeeeeeeee haaaaaaaaaaw whaddup partner? been a min. i heard you just harvested something? was it that afghani? how is it?


----------



## howak47 (Mar 1, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> get em howak lol


hahahaha


----------



## pitbudz87 (Mar 2, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> yeeeeeeeeee haaaaaaaaaaw whaddup partner? been a min. i heard you just harvested something? was it that afghani? how is it?


 yea brotha it was 3 of the blue mystics and it stinks soo good and is so gooey i dont have a good quality caner tho to get the pics i want yall to see i want yall to see what im seein but i cant and it sucks cuz its gonna be a downfall for the comp but ive got 2 more and then 2 afghans and the afghans r soo dank already and not even close to being finshed


----------



## pitbudz87 (Mar 2, 2010)

tried to rep ya back chi but gotta spread the love guess i gotta get on more but im bout to get growing more seriously need more income


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 3, 2010)

well congrats on the harvest, and enjoy


----------



## poplars (Mar 3, 2010)

over a day since his last post, you bet he's enjoying it .


----------



## highflyby (Mar 3, 2010)

poplars said:


> over a day since his last post, you bet he's enjoying it .


He's toasted.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 3, 2010)

lol yes he is!!!!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 3, 2010)

yo poplars your vegging with cfls right??? you ever order that hps light out of curiosity?


----------



## poplars (Mar 3, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> yo poplars your vegging with cfls right??? you ever order that hps light out of curiosity?


no I'm vegging with 3 T10s or whatever. 

financial shit got all fucked up this year so I'm holding off the HPS grow till next year. 

I am going to bud clones of the 3 under cfls to make sure I have no hermies.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 3, 2010)

poplars said:


> no I'm vegging with 3 T10s or whatever.
> 
> financial shit got all fucked up this year so I'm holding off the HPS grow till next year.
> 
> I am going to bud clones of the 3 under cfls to make sure I have no hermies.


 
ohh your vegging with old school fat tube t12's? thats all good i used to use them. if you had of used t-5s or t-8's the sk would have been a much more compact plant like sicc's was. not that at all them plants are stretched at not even 2 feet with over 2 months veg.... 

REMEMBER WAAY BACK LAST YEAR WHEN I TOLD YOU TO VEG LONG THAT THE SK NEEDS ALOT OF VEG TIME TO YIELD WELL???? lol i wasnt kidding man lol


----------



## howak47 (Mar 4, 2010)

well iam waiting on the camera to charge up so i can take sum new pics !!! i have been slack lately plus i have been sick so ...i will have pics up tonight or tomorrow afternoon !!!


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 4, 2010)

A lil Crown and Coke will get that outta ya....


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 4, 2010)

Looking forward to the pics. Here are some of my grow to give people something to look at untill yours are up. Blue Kush under dual 600w's. Left side day 36, right side day 26...


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice Scrog bro! hav some rep.


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks. I feel like Im starting to get the hang of it all. If you want to see more, there's a lot more pics in the journal in my sig.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 4, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Looking forward to the pics. Here are some of my grow to give people something to look at untill yours are up. Blue Kush under dual 600w's. Left side day 36, right side day 26...


 
damn nice grow!!! explaine blue kush strain???? and is that only two plants? man your gonna pull a l=bow easy it hink


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 5, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> damn nice grow!!! explaine blue kush strain???? and is that only two plants? man your gonna pull a l=bow easy it hink


Its a 3ftx8ft scrog with 3 plants under the left light and 6 small ones under the right light. Blue Kush is an average yield, potent, clone only bc strain. A buddy of mine got it and shared. I have smoked it before from his grow and it's killer stuff. Super strong aroma during flower, if you get your hands on these genetics, you've been warned. My buddys grow could be smelled outsidde his house with a 8" carbon scrub in a sealed room. No exhaust fans whatsoever.


----------



## howak47 (Mar 5, 2010)

nice pics.... lookin fuckin great integra21!!!! keep up othe good work!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Mar 5, 2010)

THE POWERKUSH IS 86 DAYS OLD 12/12 FROM SEED I THINK ITS FINISHED I HAVE ALREADY FLUSHED IT OUT FOR THA PAST WEEK SO I THINK I WILL HARVEST HER TOMORROW WHAT DOES EVERYONE THINK?


----------



## howak47 (Mar 5, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> A lil Crown and Coke will get that outta ya....


hahah i wish dat would do the trick...but i have a inner ear infection and it makes u get really dizzy for no reason (feels like u are shit face drunk)
DAT SOURKUSH IS HELPING IT THOUGH


----------



## poplars (Mar 5, 2010)

daaamammnnnnn that powerkush looks LEGIT


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 5, 2010)

howak47 said:


> THE POWERKUSH IS 86 DAYS OLD 12/12 FROM SEED I THINK ITS FINISHED I HAVE ALREADY FLUSHED IT OUT FOR THA PAST WEEK SO I THINK I WILL HARVEST HER TOMORROW WHAT DOES EVERYONE THINK?



everything looks great howak, those bugs are fuccin fat!


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 5, 2010)

Fuc! 86 days? Mine is only 30, I got a while to go....zzzzzz

Great lookin shit brah!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 5, 2010)

i knew that power kush was gonna be some shit


----------



## howak47 (Mar 5, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> i knew that power kush was gonna be some shit


HELL YEA SO U THINK ITS READY?


----------



## poplars (Mar 5, 2010)

I'd give it another week and a half for good measure dude . . . .


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 5, 2010)

poplars said:


> I'd give it another week and a half for good measure dude . . . .



i agree with pop, give em another week or so, you want that couchlock


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 5, 2010)

Agreed. That Kush looks great. Looks really close to done. I'm more curious about the smoke report from the lemon. Keep up the good work.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 5, 2010)

poplars said:


> I'd give it another week and a half for good measure dude . . . .


 
damn poplars...... your really getting an eye for this shit huh? great minds think alike..

i think that plant will be perfectly ripe in a week... wouldnt hurt to let it go a week and a half


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 5, 2010)

also that zona x sk looks much better then the origenal!!


----------



## poplars (Mar 5, 2010)

haha getting an eye?

you forget I've grown outdoors for 2 years buddy .

gotta learn what a ripe plant looks like hahah. or I'd have pounds of junk bud


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 5, 2010)

poplars said:


> haha getting an eye?
> 
> you forget I've grown outdoors for 2 years buddy .
> 
> gotta learn what a ripe plant looks like hahah. or I'd have pounds of junk bud


 
how cockey...... lol i can dig it. i myself havent used a microscope in 5 plus years and go off look. cuzz when you grow enough bud you know when she is ready


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 5, 2010)

yo howak what was the powerkush poll. with? please say sk


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 5, 2010)

i dont think he pollinated it with the SK, if i remember correctly, he used the last of it on the LS, that was my suggestion, save the rest for the PK, but i could be wrong


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 5, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3868225]i dont think he pollinated it with the SK, if i remember correctly, he used the last of it on the LS, that was my suggestion, save the rest for the PK, but i could be wrong[/QUOTE]


awwwww man


----------



## poplars (Mar 5, 2010)

major bummer dude.

I wasn't meaning to sound cocky there chitown, I guess I'm just a fast learner .


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 5, 2010)

poplars said:


> major bummer dude.
> 
> I wasn't meaning to sound cocky there chitown, I guess I'm just a fast learner .


 
hay dont get me wrong buddy. i wasnt tryna rain on your parade. im happy you got the harvesting eye down.!!!! your a very fast learner.

and man the sk would have been sicc to cross to pk!!! that would have been indica heaven!!!


----------



## poplars (Mar 5, 2010)

well it's not too late! powerkush is out there . . .


----------



## howak47 (Mar 5, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> yo howak what was the powerkush poll. with? please say sk


yea i pollinated with the last bit of sk pollin i had left ....but i think i only got 3 seeds off it i did not pollinate the LS at all but i do have sum northern lights pollin what should i do wid that?


----------



## howak47 (Mar 5, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> also that zona x sk looks much better then the origenal!!


yea it smells alot better to


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 5, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea i pollinated with the last bit of sk pollin i had left ....but i think i only got 3 seeds off it i did not pollinate the LS at all but i do have sum northern lights pollin what should i do wid that?


 
fuck yeah... but aww man you only got 3 beans???? i would say yeah go ahead and cross the fruity smelling n/l thats indica with the lemon skittle smelling sativa dom l/s


----------



## howak47 (Mar 5, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> fuck yeah... but aww man you only got 3 beans???? i would say yeah go ahead and cross the fruity smelling n/l thats indica with the lemon skittle smelling sativa dom l/s


so u think i should pollinate the lemon skunk with northern lights?


----------



## pokerstud (Mar 5, 2010)

damn, let me hit some of that up


----------



## howak47 (Mar 6, 2010)

orangebud x sourkush party cup grow 

[youtube]bP9JbPXZG7I[/youtube]


----------



## howak47 (Mar 6, 2010)

POWERKUSH & LEMON SKUNK

[youtube]ztsS9HOheYw[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 6, 2010)

lookin great man


----------



## howak47 (Mar 6, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3870555]lookin great man[/QUOTE]
thanks sicc


----------



## howak47 (Mar 6, 2010)

i forgot to tell yall but after i took the pics of the northern lights the other day i went ahead & topped 4 out of 5 of them also topped 1 of the 2 fruit kush plants i will take new pic later !!!!!


----------



## poplars (Mar 6, 2010)

I"m really looking forward to northern lights this year too. gonna have some variety in the outdoor garden .


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 6, 2010)

howak47 said:


> so u think i should pollinate the lemon skunk with northern lights?


 
yeah might has well


----------



## howak47 (Mar 6, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> yeah might has well


ok well i think i might do that later today !!! how fast does northern lights grow do u know?


----------



## howak47 (Mar 6, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> yeah might has well





howak47 said:


> ok well i think i might do that later today !!! how fast does northern lights grow do u know?


hahahha never mind i just lookled up the seeds i ordered 

*KC Brains Northern Lights Special*
£12.99 
 
*Type:* Indica, Sativa, Indica / Sativa
*Sex: *Regular
*Genetics:* Unknown Hybrid
*Flowering Time:* Medium
*Outdoor Harvest:* October
*Height:* Short, Medium
*Characteristics:* It is the strongest variety of the world. This strain is short and compact. A lucrative plant for indoor growing with a nice sweet taste.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 6, 2010)

howak47 said:


> hahahha never mind i just lookled up the seeds i ordered
> 
> *KC Brains Northern Lights Special*
> £12.99
> ...


 
i just want you to know i have grown n/l, n/l#2 aka oasis, and n/l#5 and i just want you to know kc brains is full of shit and it is nowere near the dankest variety in the world. but it is still some good bud....... the n/l by itself will not match up to the sourkush, or the powerkush, or the cheese. but i think the n/l crossed to l/s will make a nice hybrid... and i can see it being a high yileding hybrid to


----------



## howak47 (Mar 6, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> i just want you to know i have grown n/l, n/l#2 aka oasis, and n/l#5 and i just want you to know kc brains is full of shit and it is nowere near the dankest variety in the world. but it is still some good bud....... the n/l by itself will not match up to the sourkush, or the powerkush, or the cheese. but i think the n/l crossed to l/s will make a nice hybrid... and i can see it being a high yileding hybrid to


yea i just looked at a bunch of dif NL strains and i think u are right there is a bunch of them dat sound alot better guess thats why the nls was sp cheap & they are not feminized !!! 
i think the powerkush is goin to be harvested tomorrow


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 6, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea i just looked at a bunch of dif nl strains and i think u are right there is a bunch of them dat sound alot better guess thats why the nls was sp cheap & they are not feminized !!!
> I think the powerkush is goin to be harvested tomorrow


 
bro>........let the pk go one more week!!!! Seriously...!!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 6, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea i just looked at a bunch of dif NL strains and i think u are right there is a bunch of them dat sound alot better guess thats why the nls was sp cheap & they are not feminized !!!
> i think the powerkush is goin to be harvested tomorrow


 
let it go another week man!!!!! trust me


----------



## poplars (Mar 6, 2010)

for real it's way worth it to let heavy indica go an extra week. difference between a good high, to an AMAZING high.

and chitown I think I may have a really good cross of NL. my mom has had it for years and grown amazing bud out of it. gonna be growing back to back with SK outdoors so we'll see if it compares  (and btw I didn't grow that last year. last year I tested my luck on a bag seed that ended up being sativa  )


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 6, 2010)

poplars said:


> for real it's way worth it to let heavy indica go an extra week. difference between a good high, to an AMAZING high.
> 
> and chitown I think I may have a really good cross of NL. my mom has had it for years and grown amazing bud out of it. gonna be growing back to back with SK outdoors so we'll see if it compares  (and btw I didn't grow that last year. last year I tested my luck on a bag seed that ended up being sativa  )


 
i already know how it will compare to the sk...THERES NO COMPARISON...


----------



## howak47 (Mar 6, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> bro>........let the pk go one more week!!!! Seriously...!!!!


ok then i will let it go another 5 or 6 days


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 6, 2010)

howak47 said:


> ok then i will let it go another 5 or 6 days


 
that a boy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Mar 6, 2010)

Damnit i just broke a bud on the ls when i was puttin it back under the lights i tried to tape it but it does not lok like its goin to work so i might have to cut it off and smoke it !!!! Fuc i hope it lives i really dont want to have to cut it now !!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 6, 2010)

howak47 said:


> Damnit i just broke a bud on the ls when i was puttin it back under the lights i tried to tape it but it does not lok like its goin to work so i might have to cut it off and smoke it !!!! Fuc i hope it lives i really dont want to have to cut it now !!!


 
shitty.. ok is it cut compleatly????? or is it still attached and like limpish? even if it has a small tare in it but is not compleatly off you should be able to tape it back... also if u have medical tape use it cuzz it alows the plant to breath


----------



## highflyby (Mar 6, 2010)

howak47 said:


> Damnit i just broke a bud on the ls when i was puttin it back under the lights i tried to tape it but it does not lok like its goin to work so i might have to cut it off and smoke it !!!! Fuc i hope it lives i really dont want to have to cut it now !!!


Quit complainin, smoke that bitch.  Im sure its gonna survive bro, tape will for sure hold it together man, let it ride.


----------



## poplars (Mar 6, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> shitty.. ok is it cut compleatly????? or is it still attached and like limpish? even if it has a small tare in it but is not compleatly off you should be able to tape it back... also if u have medical tape use it cuzz it alows the plant to breath


hahahahaha damn chitown I was just gonna say that!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 6, 2010)

poplars said:


> hahahahaha damn chitown I was just gonna say that!


 
see im the best........................


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 6, 2010)

highflyby said:


> Quit complainin, smoke that bitch.  Im sure its gonna survive bro, tape will for sure hold it together man, let it ride.


 
only problem is that sativa is not ripe


----------



## highflyby (Mar 6, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> only problem is that sativa is not ripe


----------



## howak47 (Mar 6, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> shitty.. ok is it cut compleatly????? or is it still attached and like limpish? even if it has a small tare in it but is not compleatly off you should be able to tape it back... also if u have medical tape use it cuzz it alows the plant to breath


no its just really limp & i used medical tape i got a bunch of it since my girl had surgery !!!i hope it makes it cause i would hate to cut it off so soon


----------



## howak47 (Mar 6, 2010)

*Green House Seeds Lemon Skunk Feminized*
$31.59 
 
*Type:* Indica / Sativa
*Sex: *Feminized
*Genetics:* Old school Skunk, from the Amsterdam underground
*Flowering Time:* Medium
*Outdoor Harvest:* October
*Height:* Medium
*Characteristics:* Smooth citrus flavor, complex effect, well balanced and long-lasting


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 6, 2010)

howak47 said:


> no its just really limp & i used medical tape i got a bunch of it since my girl had surgery !!!i hope it makes it cause i would hate to cut it off so soon


 
ok then has long has you made a splint with lets say an icecream stick for example she could very well pull threw... our hearts and preyers are with you sir


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 6, 2010)

^^^^^u got to PRAY, u got to PRAY, just to make it today!

Wtf is goin on in hurr? Busted NUGz, all sorts of porn. Itll b aight, i just seen a homies AK snap in half, he took some cooper pipe, split it in half (lengthwise) then taped it together, like a cast. PRAY, Prayy, u got to pray just to make, Fucn MC Hammer


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 6, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> ^^^^^u got to PRAY, u got to PRAY, just to make it today!
> 
> Wtf is goin on in hurr? Busted NUGz, all sorts of porn. Itll b aight, i just seen a homies AK snap in half, he took some cooper pipe, split it in half (lengthwise) then taped it together, like a cast. PRAY, Prayy, u got to pray just to make, Fucn MC Hammer


 
THATS RIGHT WE PREY....PREEEEEEEEEEEY, PREY, PREEEEEEEEEEEY, WE GOT TO PREY JUST TO MAKE IT TODAY....


----------



## howak47 (Mar 6, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> ^^^^^u got to PRAY, u got to PRAY, just to make it today!
> 
> Wtf is goin on in hurr? Busted NUGz, all sorts of porn. Itll b aight, i just seen a homies AK snap in half, he took some cooper pipe, split it in half (lengthwise) then taped it together, like a cast. PRAY, Prayy, u got to pray just to make, Fucn MC Hammer


hahaha thats righht prey ...prey....prey


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 6, 2010)

{chitown bust out a crazy ass dance with a high fade haircut and parachute pants}....and flashing a gold tooth smile...


----------



## howak47 (Mar 6, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> {chitown bust out a crazy ass dance with a high fade haircut and parachute pants}....and flashing a gold tooth smile...


hahahah


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 6, 2010)

You might need these..







If u wanna look like this..






lololol


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 6, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> You might need these..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
yo man thats me just add like 75 more punds, and take away that smile.. i dont smile much...i lied LOL


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 6, 2010)

Ill go Vanilla Ice wit it!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 7, 2010)

your new avitar is just not has [email protected] howak


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 7, 2010)

yo poplars man is it getting warm by you yet??? maybe you could let those sk get some cali sun for a few hours outside and bring them back when it gets cold later


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 7, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> yo poplars man is it getting warm by you yet??? maybe you could let those sk get some cali sun for a few hours outside and bring them back when it gets cold later


 hey dude,... it's warm here and long season is getting started soon! lol


----------



## howak47 (Mar 7, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> your new avitar is just not has [email protected] howak


hahah yea i know but i got to change it out sometime


----------



## howak47 (Mar 7, 2010)

does anyone know of a good place to order a nice keif box online for good price?


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 7, 2010)

This is where my neighbor got his i think, they have diff sizes to.http://www.ondeck24.com/small-kief-box-with-glass-pullout.html


----------



## poplars (Mar 7, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> yo poplars man is it getting warm by you yet??? maybe you could let those sk get some cali sun for a few hours outside and bring them back when it gets cold later


it was warm today and yesterday.

the clones are the only ones that are gonna see the sun so I'll probably do that soon. still may be a few storms ahead so we'll see how it looks tomorrow.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 7, 2010)

poplars said:


> it was warm today and yesterday.
> 
> the clones are the only ones that are gonna see the sun so I'll probably do that soon. still may be a few storms ahead so we'll see how it looks tomorrow.


 
yeah by all means.... wait untill the weather permits for the clones... i was just suggesting that you give the big girls a few hours of that cali sun.. it will do them real good, you know those t12s cant touch the sun, esp that cali sun cuzz we all know california has its own sun and its better then the rest of ours


----------



## howak47 (Mar 7, 2010)

check out my new video me blowin shit up hahahhaha

[youtube]QwwE3m4yVQw[/youtube]


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 7, 2010)

hahahahahahahaha your a fucking lunatick bro!!!! plus rep


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 7, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3867637]everything looks great howak, those bugs are fuccin fat![/QUOTE]


that powerkush is the shit man.. i hope you get mmore then 3 beans from it..... it looks to be afghan dom... i can see the skunk influence in it has well. i hope that heavey yield rubs off but retains the sour danknes of the sourkush in the f1's


----------



## howak47 (Mar 7, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> hahahahahahahaha your a fucking lunatick bro!!!! plus rep


hahaha u just dont know!!!thanks for da rep 



chitownsmoking said:


> that powerkush is the shit man.. i hope you get mmore then 3 beans from it..... it looks to be afghan dom... i can see the skunk influence in it has well. i hope that heavey yield rubs off but retains the sour danknes of the sourkush in the f1's


yea i hope so to but it dont look like i will but u never know a couple more could be hidein !!!!YEA THAT SHIT WILL BE DANK SOURPOWER HAHAHAHA


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 8, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> that powerkush is the shit man.. i hope you get mmore then 3 beans from it..... it looks to be afghan dom... i can see the skunk influence in it has well. i hope that heavey yield rubs off but retains the sour danknes of the sourkush in the f1's


hell yea i hope i get the same pheno as AK on my powerkush.

dina fem says


> This is the most endogamic strain that we have developed. A single original mother plant grown over many years, the Power Kush has provided descendants which are all grandchildren of that one plant. For that purpose, S1 seeds, or self-pollinated first generation seeds were created. These seeds were cultivated and later selected, aiming to keep plants which were similar to the mother plant, which was an indica-skunk hybrid, used for commercial production supplying Amsterdam coffee-shops. The best two of these S1 daughter seeds were selected and their cross finally gave the Power Kush seeds that are sold.
> 
> The result gives greater stability than other breeding systems which, in addition to the vigour of the strain, has given us seeds with skunk/afghani genetics providing very predictable and commercial results. They grow well, the leaves are big, wide and long, so the plant can make the most of the light. They flower quickly, producing a harvest of buds covered in white and orange hairs, particularly popular in Amsterdam, an abundance of resin and a sweet skunk smell with a light touch of orange and strawberry. The effect is physical and mental; the strength is astonishing but no real coincidence if we take into account that skunk was the queen of Holland during the nineties and was developed quickly to produce great quality that has been maintained as much as possible to the present day.


 so hopefully theres no weak low yielding phenos


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 8, 2010)

Mine isnt. My PK is 30 days into flower, I already got a soda can cola, with orange hairs


----------



## poplars (Mar 8, 2010)

ironically I was right about the flip-flop weather chitown .

it looks like a total hail blizzard today haha. for all I know it could be sunny later today. most likely tomorrow though.

I'll give them mothers some sun I promise .


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 8, 2010)

poplars said:


> ironically I was right about the flip-flop weather chitown .
> 
> it looks like a total hail blizzard today haha. for all I know it could be sunny later today. most likely tomorrow though.
> 
> I'll give them mothers some sun I promise .


 
your a good dude and they will love you for it. tune into howaks next grows of g.d.p., and dj shorts blue moonshine  comming shortly


----------



## poplars (Mar 8, 2010)

hell yeah bro. I'm always game to watch legitimately interesting grows on RIU


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 8, 2010)

u got pics ditty?
chi, u might as well sho me where i can get summa dem sk beans man.
i told u that shit looks perfect for an sog grow such as mine.


----------



## poplars (Mar 8, 2010)

he said before it's VIP bro. only from the chitownskmoker himself!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 8, 2010)

poplars said:


> he said before it's VIP bro. only from the chitownskmoker himself!


i was aware, lol .


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 8, 2010)

One of my SK beans got crushed some how 

i moved them to a safer spot


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 8, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3880630]One of my SK beans got crushed some how 

i moved them to a safer spot [/QUOTE]

see, that one couldve been mine.

how'd u crush it .


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 8, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> see, that one couldve been mine.
> 
> how'd u crush it .



I have no idea, i have a lazy boy in my room lol, and there are lil area in the arm rests where you can keep stuff in, so thats where it was, i sent some beans to the mystery donor where i got the pollen from, out of my MBS stash, so i decided to checc on them and one was crushed, made no sense as to why or how it got crushed, so i moved it to a different spot


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 8, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3880766]I have no idea, i have a lazy boy in my room lol, and there are lil area in the arm rests where you can keep stuff in, so thats where it was, i sent some beans to the mystery donor where i got the pollen from, out of my MBS stash, so i decided to checc on them and one was crushed, made no sense as to why or how it got crushed, so i moved it to a different spot[/QUOTE]

damn, good lucc on the next one.


----------



## howak47 (Mar 8, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3880766]I have no idea, i have a lazy boy in my room lol, and there are lil area in the arm rests where you can keep stuff in, so thats where it was, i sent some beans to the mystery donor where i got the pollen from, out of my MBS stash, so i decided to checc on them and one was crushed, made no sense as to why or how it got crushed, so i moved it to a different spot[/QUOTE]
DAMN SICC DAT SHIT SUCKS MAN HOW MANY U GOT LEFT NOW?


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 8, 2010)

Nothing like wasting beans to make you mad. Getting angry over the wasted money is just the first thought. Of the few I wasted, I always wondered if that was the best pheno of the batch that I just ruined. Its always the mystery of what I lost that bothers me the most.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Mar 8, 2010)

lovin the powerkush my dude!


----------



## howak47 (Mar 8, 2010)

warisnottheanswer said:


> lovin the powerkush my dude!


THANKS MAN


----------



## howak47 (Mar 8, 2010)

1ST FOUR PICS ARE OF THE NLS 4 OF THEM HAVE BEEN TOPPED 1 HAS NOT !!!!!I TOOK A SAMPLE BUD FROM THE POWERKUSH 3 DAYS AGO IT HAS BEEN DRYIN I JUST PUT IT IN JAR TODAY SMELLS AND LOOKS GREAT!!! TELL ME WHAT U ALL THINK


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 8, 2010)

I think i wanna take a sample of mine now!


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 8, 2010)

i only got a teaser package 

so i had 5 beans, grew one, so i had 4, but now im down to 3, probably gonna hold on to these for a bit, maybe do one with my next grow, i'll have to see.

Those NL's look good, the Big Buds seems to be coming along nicely as well 

That power kush looks amazing, how is the smoke? i bet it tastes wonderful in that vape


----------



## howak47 (Mar 8, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3881808]i only got a teaser package 

so i had 5 beans, grew one, so i had 4, but now im down to 3, probably gonna hold on to these for a bit, maybe do one with my next grow, i'll have to see.

Those NL's look good, the Big Buds seems to be coming along nicely as well 

That power kush looks amazing, how is the smoke? i bet it tastes wonderful in that vape [/QUOTE]thanks for all the comments sicc!!!!iam not sure how it is i have not tryed it yyet i put it in jar today might try it in 2 days but i will let u know how it is !!!!! ooo yea its goin to taste great in the vape i just got done vapein a bowl of orangebud x sourkush with hash and keif mixed in with it ....iam fucin stoned filled up 3 whole bags from it and it all went to da head


----------



## stonesour (Mar 8, 2010)

howak47 said:


> thanks for all the comments sicc!!!!iam not sure how it is i have not tryed it yyet i put it in jar today might try it in 2 days but i will let u know how it is !!!!! ooo yea its goin to taste great in the vape i just got done vapein a bowl of orangebud x sourkush with hash and keif mixed in with it ....iam fucin stoned filled up 3 whole bags from it and it all went to da head


do they make a vap without using a bag? I love smoking my bong...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 8, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3881808]i only got a teaser package 

so i had 5 beans, grew one, so i had 4, but now im down to 3, probably gonna hold on to these for a bit, maybe do one with my next grow, i'll have to see.
[/QUOTE]
what? only 5 beans?? ..... that IS a teaser package!!

chitown you tight-ass!!!  LOL


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 8, 2010)

by the way howak, powekush is looking dank!






nice man.


----------



## poplars (Mar 8, 2010)

man vaping is so legit can't wait to get a herbalaire hahahahaha.

I've been smoking like 8-10 joints of this sativa a day hahahahahahahahah. with a vape it works like 3-4x better with the same amount.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 8, 2010)

howak47 said:


> 1ST FOUR PICS ARE OF THE NLS 4 OF THEM HAVE BEEN TOPPED 1 HAS NOT !!!!!I TOOK A SAMPLE BUD FROM THE POWERKUSH 3 DAYS AGO IT HAS BEEN DRYIN I JUST PUT IT IN JAR TODAY SMELLS AND LOOKS GREAT!!! TELL ME WHAT U ALL THINK


 
awww man that powerkush looks great!!! i know you got more then 3 beans off that right? cuzz that crossed with the sk is gonna be nasty, so is the sourcheese i cant wait......

BUT I TOLD YALL THAT BIGBUD HYBRID WASNT NO HOE DIDNT I???? THAT BITCH IS KIEFEY HAS HELL TO, ONLY IF IT WOULD HAVE BEEN VEGGED LIKE 4 WEEKS THEN YOU WOULD BEGIN TO SEE ITS POTENTIAL HAS A HIGH YIELDER...


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 8, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what? only 5 beans?? ..... that IS a teaser package!!
> 
> chitown you tight-ass!!!  LOL


 
LOL SORRY YOUR RIGHT. i should have gave him much more beans of some of the best shit he is gonna smoke in his life, and it was free..... your right my bad

b.t.w. you only got 7!!! and that makes a total of 15... member?

im running low down to 22 and im keeping atleast 10 of the f4's for more seed stock later.....

b.t.w. i got 20 popped right now about 23 days into veg under t5's.........


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 8, 2010)

all you need is to isolate the non hermi pheno.... hopefully you will get both phenos..... but if not be happy... there both pretty much the same except small diffrences.....

THEN YOU HAVE CLONES ON TAP!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 8, 2010)

yeah, and they are going head to head against the hijack this summer good luck!! LOL


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 8, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> yeah, and they are going head to head against the hijack this summer good luck!! LOL


 
i can dig it...... im not worried.... you know how good the sk looked online on howaks thread from his camera? lol that aint shit to actually looking down and seeing the sourkush in person... 

BE VERY CAREFULL!!!! YOU WILL BE ABLE TO SMELL T HE SOURKUSH FROM FAAAAAAAAAAAAR AWAY. and unless you have some soursmelling skunks with coffee undertones on the island..... its gonna be hard not to know what that smell is.....

if yall only knew how it smells and smokes... has of right now only me and my boy howak know... I WANT YOU TO FIND OUT TO MY TROPICAL FRIEND


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 8, 2010)

hahaha! I hear ya my manLOL should be a good match-up. looking foward to it. good luck again!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 8, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahaha! I hear ya my manLOL should be a good match-up. looking foward to it. good luck again!


 
heres my prediction..... mines is gonna be bushier and more squat..... will show sex first, and finish waaay faster, and be more potent/ better smelling, looking, bag apeal, and denser..... ima take some shit for the hermi trait in some plants its all cool..... the end results will speak for themselves. greenhorn i know you know how to kill hermies right?
thats all you gotta do... and you may not even run across any.. 


my man fdd's hiJac will..... yield more.... grow to bigger heights... take longer to show sex.... bloom for prolly four more months longer then my sk..... and should give a great sativa high.....


BUT THE SOURKUSH WILL KRUSH YOU!!! ITS MURDER IN FLORAL FORM...

should be interesting.... im also thinking what if you crossed the sk to the hiJac??? that might be the next big thing... have all the new school indica smokers and the old school sativas lovers meet in the middle and just agree that they are blowed has hell and love it!!! pass the sk, and hijac around to da locals... dont be shaddy.. lets see what everybody thinks...


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 8, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what? only 5 beans?? ..... that IS a teaser package!!
> 
> chitown you tight-ass!!!  LOL



LOL im not even trippin, like the homie Chi said, it was free, so nothing to complain about, its great genetics, which ONLY A FEW have, so im honored to even have them.

Im most likely going to save on to them, since i just got the Deep Purple, then my mystery donor of my pollen is sending beans of 3 of his crosses, and i have more of my own MBS batch, as well as one more LA Confidential, and 3 trainwreks seeds 

and some chronic too

so im pretty set for now


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 8, 2010)

cross the SK to the hijack? LOL, yeah, I'm sure fdd would love that!  LOL 

aren't you like public enemy #1 or something like that


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 8, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3882487]LOL im not even trippin, like the homie Chi said, it was free, so nothing to complain about, its great genetics, which ONLY A FEW have, so im honored to even have them.

Im most likely going to save on to them, since i just got the Deep Purple, then my mystery donor of my pollen is sending beans of 3 of his crosses, and i have more of my own MBS batch, as well as one more LA Confidential, and 3 trainwreks seeds 

and some chronic too

so im pretty set for now [/QUOTE]


lol damn sicc you set forreal.. you may have to hold me down..

that mbs looks bomb and deserves a better name then a name with bagseed in it.... call it the slippery nipple or something



actually i think im already "familier" with those 3 of buddies crosses... i think buddy need to 'FAMILIERIZE" himself with the sourkush...


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 8, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> cross the SK to the hijack? LOL, yeah, I'm sure fdd would love that!  LOL
> 
> aren't you like public enemy #1 or something like that


 
lol only in his book, and i dont even thinks he is salty at me no more... IM not the slightest salty at him.....


he is a decent dude, with alot of skills....


JUST DONT MAKE THE MAN MAD LOL


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 8, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> lol damn sicc you set forreal.. you may have to hold me down..
> 
> that mbs looks bomb and deserves a better name then a name with bagseed in it.... call it the slippery nipple or something


You kno i got you homie 

Just gotta see how much beans i end up with, the pollination should be a success.

i like the Slippery Nipple


----------



## poplars (Mar 8, 2010)

just wait till you see SK outdoors this year chitown


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 8, 2010)

poplars said:


> just wait till you see SK outdoors this year chitown


 
man you know im right here with you...... YOUR ASS IS GONNA HAVE MAD POUNDS OF OUTDOOR SOURKUSH....... I MAY HAVE TO COME VIST YOU LIL BUDDY...... FIX ME A PLACE TO SLEEP!!


----------



## Katatawnic (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah, Chi, bring yer ass down to CA... and the rest of you, too!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 9, 2010)

Katatawnic said:


> Yeah, Chi, bring yer ass down to CA... and the rest of you, too!


 
lololol for you my dear i would swim across the ocean


----------



## poplars (Mar 9, 2010)

all I know is, this is most definitely going to be my best outdoor ever, 3 strains, 1 bomb bomb (SK), one pretty damn bomb (NL) and then the supposid 'high yeilding' bubblegum x thc bomb.

either way I"m more prepped than I ever have been for this. those mother plants are so huge I'm seriously debating putting them outside and keeping their clones or something . . . . . . it's a tough decision. 

if I put 1.5-2 foot plants out this early, they'll be way too huge for me to handle. for real. so I honestly don't think it's an option . . . . hmm. 

but for real I feel like if I don't bud out those beasts their size is going to waste.


----------



## Katatawnic (Mar 9, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> lololol for you my dear i would swim across the ocean


Oh, go on  ... really, go on!


----------



## Katatawnic (Mar 9, 2010)

Dontcha just hate it when you've got so many options spread out in front of you, Poplars?


----------



## poplars (Mar 9, 2010)

Katatawnic said:


> Dontcha just hate it when you've got so many options spread out in front of you, Poplars?


it's always nerve-wrecking for me before everything is set in stone . . . . . 


after the garden is in and all the plants are good to go, I'll be at ease . . . . . till then I'm jumping around in my own mind with all the options in front of me.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 9, 2010)

poplars said:


> all I know is, this is most definitely going to be my best outdoor ever, 3 strains, 1 bomb bomb (SK), one pretty damn bomb (NL) and then the supposid 'high yeilding' bubblegum x thc bomb.
> 
> either way I"m more prepped than I ever have been for this. those mother plants are so huge I'm seriously debating putting them outside and keeping their clones or something . . . . . . it's a tough decision.
> 
> ...


 
hell yeah put the big girls outside and keep the clones for moms


----------



## highflyby (Mar 9, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> hell yeah put the big girls outside and keep the clones for moms


I say put em all outside, and take new clones for mom


----------



## Katatawnic (Mar 9, 2010)

poplars said:


> it's always nerve-wrecking for me before everything is set in stone . . . . .
> 
> 
> after the garden is in and all the plants are good to go, I'll be at ease . . . . . till then I'm jumping around in my own mind with all the options in front of me.


Oh, I indeed know the feeling. 

Now that the plant number rule has been officially stricken by the court, I'm in the middle of getting a small SOG rotation going. I've currently got 8 babies vegging and 4 seedlings that just sprouted two days ago (WWxNL & BHxNL seeds that I bred and many more to be planted; I'll be weeding out the "weaklings" and doing further breeding to stabilize them while the rest of the SOG gets underway), 10 WW cuttings about to take root any day now, 2 Blue Hash clones that just took root, 6 WWxNL & BHxNL just about to show a hint of sex... with a "full-sized" WW 3 weeks into flower, and a "full-sized" Blue Hash ready to harvest by the end of the week... all while waiting for my 30 new 1 gal. air pruning containers to arrive so I can go up from 1 qt. containers.... a friend here on RIU was kind enough to send me 96 2.5"x2.5"x4" air pruning containers for seedlings, and they are awesome! I'll never see a root bound plant; I won't even have to ever prune my moms' roots! 

So now it's a matter of getting timing down for the rotation, the new moms to grow out in time for the next round of cuttings, and then I'll be good to go! *Then I can finally rest...* till it's time to start harvesting every one to two days.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 9, 2010)

Katatawnic said:


> Oh, I indeed know the feeling.
> 
> Now that the plant number rule has been officially stricken by the court, I'm in the middle of getting a small SOG rotation going. I've currently got 8 babies vegging and 4 seedlings that just sprouted two days ago (WWxNL & BHxNL seeds that I bred and many more to be planted; I'll be weeding out the "weaklings" and doing further breeding to stabilize them while the rest of the SOG gets underway), 10 WW cuttings about to take root any day now, 2 Blue Hash clones that just took root, 6 WWxNL & BHxNL just about to show a hint of sex... with a "full-sized" WW 3 weeks into flower, and a "full-sized" Blue Hash ready to harvest by the end of the week... all while waiting for my 30 new 1 gal. air pruning containers to arrive so I can go up from 1 qt. containers.... a friend here on RIU was kind enough to send me 96 2.5"x2.5"x4" air pruning containers for seedlings, and they are awesome! I'll never see a root bound plant; I won't even have to ever prune my moms' roots!
> 
> So now it's a matter of getting timing down for the rotation, the new moms to grow out in time for the next round of cuttings, and then I'll be good to go! *Then I can finally rest...* till it's time to start harvesting every one to two days.


 
you have been a bizzy girl huh?


----------



## howak47 (Mar 9, 2010)

stonesour said:


> do they make a vap without using a bag? I love smoking my bong...


(VTOWER EXTREME)yea the one i have u can use bag or the whip u can turn fan on and have the vapor forced to u or u can just hit it like a bowl


----------



## howak47 (Mar 9, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> by the way howak, powekush is looking dank!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the comment manand i just tryed a little bowl of it and it taste great already just after dryin 3 days and curein in jar for 2 days and it is pretty fucin strong hahahah so it can only get better with longer cure and the extra 6 days iam givin it (it wil get harvested thursday cant wait!!!)



chitownsmoking said:


> awww man that powerkush looks great!!! i know you got more then 3 beans off that right? cuzz that crossed with the sk is gonna be nasty, so is the sourcheese i cant wait......
> 
> BUT I TOLD YALL THAT BIGBUD HYBRID WASNT NO HOE DIDNT I???? THAT BITCH IS KIEFEY HAS HELL TO, ONLY IF IT WOULD HAVE BEEN VEGGED LIKE 4 WEEKS THEN YOU WOULD BEGIN TO SEE ITS POTENTIAL HAS A HIGH YIELDER...


thanks chi !!!yea i wish i promise all i got was 3 and 1 of them dont really look dat good hope to find a couple more if i do i will look out for yeai really hope i get some sourcheese beans cant really tell if it took good or notbut i can def tell that the bigbud and the lemon skunk that i pollinated with the northern lights special pollen took all the hairs have turned brown so we will def get some beans from both of those!!!!
iam thinking about buying a 2x4x5 FT grow tent so i can veg & flower in same room !!!


----------



## howak47 (Mar 9, 2010)

i got a new bigger grinder today!!!works great !!!!heres a couple of pics of grinder and a pic of a nice fully cured nug of great white shark!!!


----------



## Katatawnic (Mar 10, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> you have been a bizzy girl huh?


Yeah, and it's been killing me!  But I've gotta do all this work if I want to ensure I'll be able to consistently harvest enough to keep myself and my family supplied with my topical pain treatment lotion... amazing stuff, I tell ya!



howak47 said:


> iam thinking about buying a 2x4x5 FT grow tent so i can veg & flower in same room !!!


That's what I've been doing all along... my tent is one of the best $100 investments I've ever made!  Go for it, you won't regret it!


----------



## Spoon420 (Mar 10, 2010)

nice grab on the new grinder, is it a sharpstone?

and that GWS looks tasty


----------



## poplars (Mar 10, 2010)

Katatawnic said:


> Oh, I indeed know the feeling.
> 
> Now that the plant number rule has been officially stricken by the court, I'm in the middle of getting a small SOG rotation going. I've currently got 8 babies vegging and 4 seedlings that just sprouted two days ago (WWxNL & BHxNL seeds that I bred and many more to be planted; I'll be weeding out the "weaklings" and doing further breeding to stabilize them while the rest of the SOG gets underway), 10 WW cuttings about to take root any day now, 2 Blue Hash clones that just took root, 6 WWxNL & BHxNL just about to show a hint of sex... with a "full-sized" WW 3 weeks into flower, and a "full-sized" Blue Hash ready to harvest by the end of the week... all while waiting for my 30 new 1 gal. air pruning containers to arrive so I can go up from 1 qt. containers.... a friend here on RIU was kind enough to send me 96 2.5"x2.5"x4" air pruning containers for seedlings, and they are awesome! I'll never see a root bound plant; I won't even have to ever prune my moms' roots!
> 
> So now it's a matter of getting timing down for the rotation, the new moms to grow out in time for the next round of cuttings, and then I'll be good to go! *Then I can finally rest...* till it's time to start harvesting every one to two days.


I don't test the plant laws . . . . . 6 outdoor plants for myself is easily enough to last an entire year.

besides, if some cop doesn't agree with you on your 'interpretation' of a court case, he'll just take ALL your plants. (that's what they do when you're even one over the limit, take them all.)


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 10, 2010)

howak47 said:


> i got a new bigger grinder today!!!works great !!!!heres a couple of pics of grinder and a pic of a nice fully cured nug of great white shark!!!


nice got any cured sourkush pics for the public?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 10, 2010)

and i have the same grinder it has a screen in it to right ?


----------



## howak47 (Mar 10, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> and i have the same grinder it has a screen in it to right ?


yea its got screen works great 



chitownsmoking said:


> nice got any cured sourkush pics for the public?


thanks ooo yea i think i got a little left hahah but iam on lunch right now but i will take a few pics when i get home ./...will have them up tonight


----------



## howak47 (Mar 10, 2010)

Spoon420 said:


> nice grab on the new grinder, is it a sharpstone?
> 
> and that GWS looks tasty


thanks man yea it is tasty very strong bud no its not a sharpstone


----------



## howak47 (Mar 10, 2010)

Katatawnic said:


> Yeah, and it's been killing me!  But I've gotta do all this work if I want to ensure I'll be able to consistently harvest enough to keep myself and my family supplied with my topical pain treatment lotion... amazing stuff, I tell ya!
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I've been doing all along... my tent is one of the best $100 investments I've ever made!  Go for it, you won't regret it!


have not seen u in a long time ...how have u been?do i am goin to go for it !!! will order probly sometime next week ..got to get my $ right


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 10, 2010)

howak47 said:


> have not seen u in a long time ...how have u been?do i am goin to go for it !!! will order probly sometime next week ..got to get my $ right


 
man if i was like you and lived in s. carolina in the middle of nowere i would be growing mad bud outside......... 

if the eye in the sky shows up let a few .223's ride twords the sjy in they direction


----------



## howak47 (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## howak47 (Mar 10, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> man if i was like you and lived in s. carolina in the middle of nowere i would be growing mad bud outside.........
> 
> if the eye in the sky shows up let a few .223's ride twords the sjy in they direction


HAHAHAH I WILL BE STARTIN A OUTDOOR GROW NEXT MONTH (AFTER LAST FROST)I WOULD GROW ALOT BUT I LIVE ON MY GIRLS FAMILYS LAND AND THEY LEAVE ABOUT 500YARDS AWAY FROM MY HOUSE !!!
HAHAHHA U CRAZY MAN ....BUT I COULD TAKE THAT EYE RIGHT OUT DA SKY EASY HAHAHHAHA


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 10, 2010)

howak47 said:


>


 
awwww man those are cured to perfection........... even got phenos labled hell yeah........ look at the serious density of those kush nuggs under only cfls!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 10, 2010)

how long did they hang for, and how long were they jarred?


----------



## howak47 (Mar 10, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> awwww man those are cured to perfection........... even got phenos labled hell yeah........ look at the serious density of those kush nuggs under only cfls!!!!


THANKS MAN !!!! YEA THEY ARE SO FUCIN HARD !!!HAHAHHA

[QUOTE="SICC";3889495]how long did they hang for, and how long were they jarred?[/QUOTE]THEY HUNG FOR ABOUT 7 OR 8 DAYS THEN THEY HAVE BEEN IN JAR AND ARE STILL IN JAR FOR OVER 1 MONTH


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 10, 2010)

dont you just wanna take one of those buds off the screen and start breaking it down and pack a bowl? lol


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice, the buds look great


----------



## howak47 (Mar 10, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> dont you just wanna take one of those buds off the screen and start breaking it down and pack a bowl? lol


HAHAHAH I BEEN SMOKEIN THE SHIT OUT OF IT ITS JUST ALL STILL IN THE JARSBEEN MOSTLY VAPEIN IT AND ROLLED A COUPLE JOINTS IT IS SO DANK ...ITS THE BEST

[QUOTE="SICC";3889542]Nice, the buds look great [/QUOTE]THANKS MAN


----------



## howak47 (Mar 10, 2010)

Ooo yea iam bout to water the powerkush one more time and put it in dark for 24hours and harvest it tomorrow when i get home from work


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 10, 2010)

the powerkush kinda reminds me of the sourkush.. atleast that sample nugg you cut... kinda got the peach hair thing going.. and plenty of thc....


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 10, 2010)

howak47 said:


> HAHAHAH I BEEN SMOKEIN THE SHIT OUT OF IT ITS JUST ALL STILL IN THE JARSBEEN MOSTLY VAPEIN IT AND ROLLED A COUPLE JOINTS IT IS SO DANK ...ITS THE BEST
> 
> THANKS MAN


 
how would you like to be the officail spokesman of chitown genetics= a playa pimp seed co.?


----------



## poplars (Mar 10, 2010)

well as far as I'm concerned he's BEEN the spokesperson for the past 2 grows


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 10, 2010)

poplars said:


> well as far as I'm concerned he's BEEN the spokesperson for the past 2 grows


 
he for sure is holding it down proper indoors.... I NEED YOU TO HOLD IT DOWN OUTDOORS. has i have said had this strain for a while but never ran her outdoors. would love to see how she does outside in general. 

and also very anxious to see how she does in the humid hot tropics... and how she will do against the hiJack......


----------



## howak47 (Mar 10, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> how would you like to be the officail spokesman of chitown genetics= a playa pimp seed co.?


hell yea maN SOUNDS GOOD TO ME HAHAHHA



poplars said:


> well as far as I'm concerned he's BEEN the spokesperson for the past 2 grows


HAHAHAH YEA TRUE THAT I AM THE OFFICIAL SPOKESMAN


----------



## howak47 (Mar 10, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> the powerkush kinda reminds me of the sourkush.. atleast that sample nugg you cut... kinda got the peach hair thing going.. and plenty of thc....


YEA IT HAS THE PEACH HAIRS AND IT IS A FAST FLOWERIER LIKE THE SOURKUSH !!! THIS SHIT SMELLS SO DAMN SWEET AND IS REALLY STRONG CANT WAIT TO TRY IT FULLY DRYED AND CURED HOPELY I WILL FIND A FEW MORE BEANS IN IT  BOUT TO POST SOME PICS OF THE POWERKUSH THIS WILL BE ITS FINAL NIGHT ALIVE HAHAHH


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 10, 2010)

howak47 said:


> YEA IT HAS THE PEACH HAIRS AND IT IS A FAST FLOWERIER LIKE THE SOURKUSH !!! THIS SHIT SMELLS SO DAMN SWEET AND IS REALLY STRONG CANT WAIT TO TRY IT FULLY DRYED AND CURED HOPELY I WILL FIND A FEW MORE BEANS IN IT


 
yeah hopefully......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 10, 2010)

that's some fuckin' dank right there dude!! awesome job + rep and then some


----------



## howak47 (Mar 10, 2010)

WELL THE POWERKUSH IS READY FOR HARVEST GOT IT IN DARK FOR NEXT 24 HOURS AND IT WILL BE HARVESTED TOMORROW NIGHT


----------



## howak47 (Mar 10, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> that's some fuckin' dank right there dude!! awesome job + rep and then some


THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS AND THE +REP


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 10, 2010)

awesome job on the powerkush too!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 10, 2010)

yeah everything looks awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 10, 2010)

Dank ass shit! Can anyone enlighten me on pros/cons of 12/12 from seed. Killer buds though, rep for sure.


----------



## poplars (Mar 10, 2010)

pros: easy to do, quick.


cons: low yeild, no cloning.


----------



## howak47 (Mar 10, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> awesome job on the powerkush too!!


thanks doc!!!


----------



## Katatawnic (Mar 11, 2010)

poplars said:


> I don't test the plant laws . . . . . 6 outdoor plants for myself is easily enough to last an entire year.
> 
> besides, if some cop doesn't agree with you on your 'interpretation' of a court case, he'll just take ALL your plants. (that's what they do when you're even one over the limit, take them all.)


Even if I could handle outdoor gardening (which I can't), there's no way I'd be able to handle harvesting that much in a small time frame. The only reason I'm able to handle growing at all is because I keep it all spread out time-wise, breaking a large job into several smaller chores... that's how I've got to do everything in order to get anything at all accomplished; which has taken a lot of adjustment! 

Both of my brothers-in-law are cops, one of whom lives about 3-4 miles from where we're moving in a couple/few weeks. They know all about my indoor garden, and we've discussed concerns. I'm not worried; 30 or less small plants in less than 3'x5' of area isn't going to get me into trouble... there's no "interpreting" a rule being stricken by the courts due to being unconstitutional.  They've both dealt with medical grows on the job, and they're both more than willing to back me up in how much I need, etc., if there were ever a question of legalities, as most of what I grow goes to cooking and topical treatment; which of course uses a lot more than smoking does. 



howak47 said:


> have not seen u in a long time ...how have u been?do i am goin to go for it !!! will order probly sometime next week ..got to get my $ right


Oh, just getting by most often, but all in all doing OK. Trying to come out of Lurk Mode for a while. 

Right now my tent is used for flowering, but after we move it's gonna be switched to vegging. Planning on getting a light mover for my next purchase (after renewing my MMJ status next month), to help keep the lighting more even for the flowering area. Don't know how long it'll be till my next room is how I've been planning, but it'll be fun to watch it start to morph into something awesome compared to the crappy space I've had here. 


Your camera takes some great closeups of the most lovely buds!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Mar 11, 2010)

kat how wonderful to see you hey guys ive got a major problem im takin a job where i will be travellling all week and here on the weekends i need to figure out a way to keep my plants watered while im gone any help would be greatly appreciated some sort of system with a pump but im not sure how i shuld go about it pm me


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 11, 2010)

Kat couldnt of said it better. That camera, with ur grow skillz. Whoaaa


----------



## pitbudz87 (Mar 11, 2010)

yea i wish i had a camera that badass mine sucks


----------



## howak47 (Mar 11, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Kat couldnt of said it better. That camera, with ur grow skillz. Whoaaa


hahah thanks man!!!!



Katatawnic said:


> Even if I could handle outdoor gardening (which I can't), there's no way I'd be able to handle harvesting that much in a small time frame. The only reason I'm able to handle growing at all is because I keep it all spread out time-wise, breaking a large job into several smaller chores... that's how I've got to do everything in order to get anything at all accomplished; which has taken a lot of adjustment!
> 
> Both of my brothers-in-law are cops, one of whom lives about 3-4 miles from where we're moving in a couple/few weeks. They know all about my indoor garden, and we've discussed concerns. I'm not worried; 30 or less small plants in less than 3'x5' of area isn't going to get me into trouble... there's no "interpreting" a rule being stricken by the courts due to being unconstitutional.  They've both dealt with medical grows on the job, and they're both more than willing to back me up in how much I need, etc., if there were ever a question of legalities, as most of what I grow goes to cooking and topical treatment; which of course uses a lot more than smoking does.
> 
> ...


sounds good kat u have been busy !!!thyanks for the comments !!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 11, 2010)

bet that powerkush will take no time to trim up... it has a very high flower to leaf ratio.... thats from the skunk side of the family..


----------



## poplars (Mar 11, 2010)

Katatawnic said:


> Even if I could handle outdoor gardening (which I can't), there's no way I'd be able to handle harvesting that much in a small time frame. The only reason I'm able to handle growing at all is because I keep it all spread out time-wise, breaking a large job into several smaller chores... that's how I've got to do everything in order to get anything at all accomplished; which has taken a lot of adjustment!
> 
> Both of my brothers-in-law are cops, one of whom lives about 3-4 miles from where we're moving in a couple/few weeks. They know all about my indoor garden, and we've discussed concerns. I'm not worried; 30 or less small plants in less than 3'x5' of area isn't going to get me into trouble... there's no "interpreting" a rule being stricken by the courts due to being unconstitutional.  They've both dealt with medical grows on the job, and they're both more than willing to back me up in how much I need, etc., if there were ever a question of legalities, as most of what I grow goes to cooking and topical treatment; which of course uses a lot more than smoking does.
> 
> ...


if your county laws say you can only have so many mature plants, and you have several over, you'll have to argue with someone at some point. 

it's not like just because it was shot down in court doesn't mean they're not gonna actually try it . . . . imo it's j ust not worth testing it. even if you're growing indoors, you can find a way to grow 6 plants to your liking . . . . LST, topping . . . etc.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 11, 2010)

that cheese should be getting nicely fat has well huh howak?


----------



## Katatawnic (Mar 11, 2010)

poplars said:


> if your county laws say you can only have so many mature plants, and you have several over, you'll have to argue with someone at some point.
> 
> it's not like just because it was shot down in court doesn't mean they're not gonna actually try it . . . . imo it's j ust not worth testing it. even if you're growing indoors, you can find a way to grow 6 plants to your liking . . . . LST, topping . . . etc.


I'm not trying to have an argument with you, Poplars, and I totally get what you are saying. But what I am saying is that I physically can't handle harvests that large; I've been doing topping & LST with 6 or less plants from the beginning, and trimming one plant for hours is something I simply can not do. My choices are break it down into several much smaller harvests (i.e., trimming that takes no longer than an hour, preferably less than), or stop growing altogether. I'm not willing to give up the pain medication that has helped me more than any other, with few to no side effects. So I choose to do a small SOG.

Also, keep in mind that my brothers-in-law are cops, who do deal with MMJ growers on the job regularly. And again, one of whom lives about 3-4 miles from the house we're buying and moving into in a couple/few weeks; that pretty much indicates that he's in the same county as me. 

The county I'm in is so against dispensaries that they all but "push" for growing. That's their big motto, really: "You don't need a dispensary. You can grow your own." (I guess they forget that there are people who can't grow their own, due to living conditions and/or physical disability. I'm very close to being unable, and will likely need to give up growing and hand the job over to my son soon enough.)

ANYHOOO, before making the decision to switch to small SOG, I went to my "local" brother-in-law for advice on this issue. He can be a pretty conservative guy in many ways, but after a short description of the layout of 30 or less very small plants (with less than 15 in flower at any given time), he not only got it, but has encountered grows just like mine on the job... with no arrests much less convictions.

Honestly, the bigger risk in my current area is being robbed, which happened to me a bit over a month ago by someone who was helping me out with jobs I couldn't do on my own while my hubby was in Iraq; someone we'd not only believed we could trust, but didn't really have much choice at the time. (For some reason, there's a local biker gang all up in his business lately; but we have no idea why they've taken such interest in him! lol) My grow room in the house we're buying has no windows, and is dead bolted. So it'll be out of sight (something that hasn't been possible in this house, and certainly wouldn't be possible outdoors) from potential thieves as well as cops who don't know me... and there's never been a cop who's found reason to come to my house unless I'm the one calling for assistance. I know I'm not invincible, don't get me wrong.  But I've done my homework, and made sure that I'll be as safe as humanly possible from burglary and legalities, both.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 11, 2010)

Katatawnic said:


> I'm not trying to have an argument with you, Poplars, and I totally get what you are saying. But what I am saying is that I physically can't handle harvests that large; I've been doing topping & LST with 6 or less plants from the beginning, and trimming one plant for hours is something I simply can not do. My choices are break it down into several much smaller harvests (i.e., trimming that takes no longer than an hour, preferably less than), or stop growing altogether. I'm not willing to give up the pain medication that has helped me more than any other, with few to no side effects. So I choose to do a small SOG.
> 
> Also, keep in mind that my brothers-in-law are cops, who do deal with MMJ growers on the job regularly. And again, one of whom lives about 3-4 miles from the house we're buying and moving into in a couple/few weeks; that pretty much indicates that he's in the same county as me.
> 
> ...


its good your taking the steps to secure your grow.. because paranoia is no fun at all.


----------



## poplars (Mar 11, 2010)

well my point was you can use the same space with some minor differences if you do some serious LST . . . . . 

it would get rid of the plant number problem, and you would have the SAME harvest.

and sorry if I don't take much comfort in the fact that your brothers-in-law are cops. 

if you didn't already notice, interpretation of cannabis laws vary from cop to cop. . . . . I was only suggesting a way for you to have the nearly the SAME harvest, with NO legal risk.

sorry if you feel like my proposing a better way is argument . . . .

I see no reason why you can't LST to make nothing but tops, just like SOG, but an extremely LSTed plant. the trimming should be nearly equivalent . . . .


----------



## Katatawnic (Mar 11, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> its good your taking the steps to secure your grow.. because paranoia is no fun at all.


Yeah, especially when you're naturally prone to paranoia already, like I am. Caution makes my life more simple, whereas paranoia makes it more likely that I'll end up having a not-so-fun hospital stay. 



poplars said:


> well my point was you can use the same space with some minor differences if you do some serious LST . . . . .
> 
> it would get rid of the plant number problem, and you would have the SAME harvest.
> 
> ...


I only meant to let you know that *I* wasn't set on arguing; I wasn't implying that you were.  Discussion is always cool. 

Extreme LST is what I've been doing, and it isn't working for my physical condition. The problem is that it's not easy (I'd venture it's closer to impossible) to make a single plant grow so that those tops will mature at staggering timeframes, ensuring a reliably staggering harvest. In order to keep the plant count at six, I can't put one to flower more often than every two weeks, and there's no way to make two plants space themselves out to be harvested throughout the month instead of two larger harvests per month. Not reliably. I'm not looking to have the SAME harvest; what I need is to have a different way of harvesting so that I don't need to rely on others, which is something I can't do at this time.

I've been round and round the issue at every angle, and I made my choice after considering all the angles and "taking counsel" if you will from those who deal with the legalities on the job. I'm not suggesting anyone throw caution to the wind, as that would be suicide. My particular situation is low risk RE: legalities... I don't sell my pot, I only share it with my son who helps me grow when he can and another MMJ user who is a quad and definitely can't grow her own (I give her the lotion I've been making for topical treatment and cooking oil; she doesn't smoke it), and no one knows about me growing except for family that "needs" to be in the know. Even on the rare occasions I get to leave my home, I don't have any look or behavior about me that ever makes cops turn their glances my way. Hell, the only looks I get from most people is that combination look of curiosity and pity that people get when they see someone who appears relatively young and healthy using a cane or wheelchair.  (But, you don't look sick!)


----------



## howak47 (Mar 11, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> that cheese should be getting nicely fat has well huh howak?


yea the buds are fucin rock hard and has a smell like no other plant i have ever grown it will probly be ready in about 1 1/2 to 2 weeks  bout to harvest the powerkush i will have a video up later tonight


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 11, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea the buds are fucin rock hard and has a smell like no other plant i have ever grown it will probly be ready in about 1 1/2 to 2 weeks  bout to harvest the powerkush i will have a video up later tonight


waitin on the vid... im throwin powerkush clones outside. 
so if your out in the woods of one our local state parks and u smell something familiar, u kno where its comin from.


lol.. nah but seriously i'm puttin it out.. wit some white widow.. i'll be startin late this year i guess.. even tho the weathers lettin up now.


----------



## howak47 (Mar 11, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> waitin on the vid... im throwin powerkush clones outside.
> so if your out in the woods of one our local state parks and u smell something familiar, u kno where its comin from.
> 
> 
> lol.. nah but seriously i'm puttin it out.. wit some white widow.. i'll be startin late this year i guess.. even tho the weathers lettin up now.


hahah it will be a late tonight on the vid !!!!hahahaha iam goin to do all the beans i got off that big ass sativa (that i pollinated with sourkush !!!) i had 2 grows ago!!we will see how they do outside!!


----------



## howak47 (Mar 11, 2010)

heres a few pics of the room after i took the powerkush out!! i moved the cheese on the desk its gettin alot more light now !!!


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 11, 2010)

I fucn love that room!


----------



## poplars (Mar 11, 2010)

Katatawnic said:


> Yeah, especially when you're naturally prone to paranoia already, like I am. Caution makes my life more simple, whereas paranoia makes it more likely that I'll end up having a not-so-fun hospital stay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a permenantly disabled arm haha. it sucks but I work through the pain. indica pretty much kills the grinding and the nerve and joint pain.

though I do have my bad days.

back to the growing shit, I agree with the extra work point. hopefully you don't run into any problems in the future, or hopefully the laws get changed to allow what you're doing to be in the law books under something specific so there is absolutely no misunderstanding by law enforcement.


----------



## howak47 (Mar 11, 2010)

well i just got done harvesting the powerkush it will be a while before the vid is up i have to go through all the shit i filmed and put it together but i will def have it up tomorrow if not late tonight !!!!


----------



## howak47 (Mar 11, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> I fucn love that room!


hahahah thanks man


----------



## pitbudz87 (Mar 11, 2010)

hey howak47 i jus uploaded two vids of my grow setup and what im doin with my perpetual grow will you post em in my bonsai thread or give me the code so i can do it is it [youtube]then the code[youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 11, 2010)

howak47 said:


> heres a few pics of the room after i took the powerkush out!! i moved the cheese on the desk its gettin alot more light now !!!


and the award for the most unorthodox growroom goes to HOWAK47!

nah, fareal though everything looks nice n compact. do you rotate em n shyt ? cuz there is plants everywhere


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 11, 2010)

[ youtube ] code [ /youtube ]

thats the one


----------



## pitbudz87 (Mar 11, 2010)

thanks bro ima try it


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 11, 2010)

lol check out the zona x sk talk about single cola huh


----------



## pitbudz87 (Mar 11, 2010)

yea shit looks badass man great job brother


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 11, 2010)

that cheese should be done in 2- maybe 3 weeks tops... im thinking more like 2-2.5 though


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 11, 2010)

rep for everybody!!! just cuzz im high!!!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Mar 11, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> rep for everybody!!! just cuzz im high!!!


 man brother ive took two hits of this bluemystic and im gone i dont even have any harvest left maby two grams just harvested another but it dident smell that great when i took it down crispy leaves but we shall see its drying as we speak


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 11, 2010)

i had to bring back this pic!!! look at the sourkush being whiter then even the great WHITE shark lol... and thats the bubba pheno the sour d pheno is even lighter then that!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Mar 11, 2010)

beautiful man thats how my blue mystic looks like wish i had a good camera to show you the afghan is a crazy as plant and smells so dank brother already and still has a while to go its like yellowish white man and so many crystals already


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 11, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> beautiful man thats how my blue mystic looks like wish i had a good camera to show you the afghan is a crazy as plant and smells so dank brother already and still has a while to go its like yellowish white man and so many crystals already


 

fuck yeah bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!! afghani was for the longest time my favorite indica bro.... i remeber the old school garlic smelling phenos.... ahhhhhhhhhh you could smell that shit threw like 5 bags!!!!! and then the more common skunky/pungent phenos... and the pine smelling afganis to.... but then i found BUBBA KUSH!!!!


----------



## socaldad (Mar 11, 2010)

Does anyone know were to get grandaddy purp clones in socal. I can not find any. Got lots sour grapes though...


----------



## howak47 (Mar 11, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> hey howak47 i jus uploaded two vids of my grow setup and what im doin with my perpetual grow will you post em in my bonsai thread or give me the code so i can do it is it [youtube]then the code[youtube]


COOL PIT I WILL CHECK THEM OUT !!!! MY POWERKUSH VID IS LOADING UP ON YOUTUBE NOW IT HAS 45 MINUTES LEFT ..ITS A LONG ONE HAHAH



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> and the award for the most unorthodox growroom goes to HOWAK47!
> 
> nah, fareal though everything looks nice n compact. do you rotate em n shyt ? cuz there is plants everywhere


HAHAHAH SHIT WORKS GREAT YEA I MOVE THEM AROUND SHITS BOUT TO CHANGE GOIN TO BE ORDERING A TENT NEXT WEEK !!!!!!!!!!!



chitownsmoking said:


> that cheese should be done in 2- maybe 3 weeks tops... im thinking more like 2-2.5 though


YEA IAM THINKING 2 MORE BUT ITS SUPPOSED TO HAVE A FLOWERING TIME OF 7 TO 9 WEEKS REALLY FAST ITS JUST GOIN A LITTLE SLOWER CAUSE I HAVE ONLY HAD THAT ONE 300CFL ON IT TILL NOW SO MAYBE IT WILL SPEED UP SINCE ITS GOT MORE LIGHT


----------



## Katatawnic (Mar 12, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> rep for everybody!!! just cuzz im high!!!


SHEESH! Here I thought I was special.  



chitownsmoking said:


> fuck yeah bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!! afghani was for the longest time my favorite indica bro.... i remeber the old school garlic smelling phenos.... ahhhhhhhhhh you could smell that shit threw like 5 bags!!!!! and then the more common skunky/pungent phenos... and the pine smelling afganis to.... but then i found BUBBA KUSH!!!!


Garlic??? Mmmmmmmmm!!! 



howak47 said:


> COOL PIT I WILL CHECK THEM OUT !!!! MY POWERKUSH VID IS LOADING UP ON YOUTUBE NOW IT HAS 45 MINUTES LEFT ..ITS A LONG ONE HAHAH


Waiting...


----------



## howak47 (Mar 12, 2010)

OK HERE IT IS FINALLY !!!! POWERKUSH HARVEST VIDEO 3/11/10

[YOUTUBE]zA0wjJvzvfc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spoon420 (Mar 12, 2010)

u got some nice fist sized nuggets tehre hahah... keep on growing


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 12, 2010)

howak47 said:


> OK HERE IT IS FINALLY !!!! POWERKUSH HARVEST VIDEO 3/11/10
> 
> [YOUTUBE]zA0wjJvzvfc[/YOUTUBE]


 
excellent video bro!!! smoking on some sourkush while harvesting the powerkush....

only thing i keep noticing is your ass is always molesting the buds!!! lol when you trim hold it by the stem and turn has needed. try not to just squeeze your buds cuzz it ruptures trichones... call me a weed snob i know

even when i grab a nug out the sack or jar i usually grab the stem... and break the nugg down so carefully..


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 12, 2010)

Favorite vid yet!


----------



## poplars (Mar 12, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> excellent video bro!!! smoking on some sourkush while harvesting the powerkush....
> 
> only thing i keep noticing is your ass is always molesting the buds!!! lol when you trim hold it by the stem and turn has needed. try not to just squeeze your buds cuzz it ruptures trichones... call me a weed snob i know
> 
> even when i grab a nug out the sack or jar i usually grab the stem... and break the nugg down so carefully..


I do the same shit when I trim, LEGIT!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 12, 2010)

poplars said:


> I do the same shit when I trim, LEGIT!


i co-sign... 

nice vid too +rep .. if i can.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Mar 12, 2010)

beautiful clip man wonderful plant with cfls bro my hat is off to you my friend i just had to smoke a fat ass bowl of the mystic watchin who sings that song man thats pretty badass


----------



## pitbudz87 (Mar 12, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> fuck yeah bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!! afghani was for the longest time my favorite indica bro.... i remeber the old school garlic smelling phenos.... ahhhhhhhhhh you could smell that shit threw like 5 bags!!!!! and then the more common skunky/pungent phenos... and the pine smelling afganis to.... but then i found BUBBA KUSH!!!!


 never tried bubba kush man i might have to try and get ahold of some seeds or somethin im all out of seeds now im usin these last plants as mothers untill i decied what i wanna grow or different strain


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 12, 2010)

poplars said:


> I do the same shit when I trim, LEGIT!


 
what you molest the buds to??? lol


howak you must be one happy man!!!! variety is the spice of life.... and it looks like you got a whole cupboard full of diffrent varieties of spice!!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice vid man


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 12, 2010)

lol fditty is bussting out the truffle shuffle!!!


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 12, 2010)

^^^ I tought yall might like that!lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 12, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> ^^^ I tought yall might like that!lol


hell yea.. goonies is my shit.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 12, 2010)

im fucking stoned has hell off a mixture of dj shorts bluemoonshine, and some kind of purple skunk... all in the same bowl with some jwh-018... dont know how much 018 i put i been eyeballing last 4 weeks.. had to pay the price for it a few times...


----------



## poplars (Mar 12, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> what you molest the buds to??? lol
> 
> 
> howak you must be one happy man!!!! variety is the spice of life.... and it looks like you got a whole cupboard full of diffrent varieties of spice!!!!!


nah but it's ironic, first time I was ever trimming I started by grabbing the bud, but within 30 seconds I realized something was wrong about that so from then on I only grab by the stem to trim .


btw, trimming sativa is a bitch compared to trimming indica


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 12, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> beautiful clip man wonderful plant with cfls bro my hat is off to you my friend i just had to smoke a fat ass bowl of the mystic watchin who sings that song man thats pretty badass


Song is Kottonmouth Kings - Proud to be a Stoner


----------



## LowRydin (Mar 12, 2010)

Kako si Chi? What up cuzzo?? Thought you might like to know that my one sour kush is a lady! I vegged her out for about a month and just threw her into flowering a week and a half ago and she started popping pistils 3 days ago! Looks like the sour D pheno, thinner, lighter green fans and boy does she stink! The white rhino is still in veg and growing like a perfect bonsai. Ill try and get a few pics up for you guys!

Hohawk, looking fckin dank my CFL brotha!
I gotta get my hands on some of those powerkush seeds! I wanna get in on the breeding of the sour power!!!!

Chi: I can help with the local reppin of the seed co. lol


----------



## howak47 (Mar 12, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> excellent video bro!!! smoking on some sourkush while harvesting the powerkush....
> 
> only thing i keep noticing is your ass is always molesting the buds!!! lol when you trim hold it by the stem and turn has needed. try not to just squeeze your buds cuzz it ruptures trichones... call me a weed snob i know
> 
> even when i grab a nug out the sack or jar i usually grab the stem... and break the nugg down so carefully..


hahahah thanks for the comments chi!!! i know to hold by the stem i was just wanting to get some glove hash hahahah and i did i will post video up later (strongest hash so fuckin tasty



Spoon420 said:


> u got some nice fist sized nuggets tehre hahah... keep on growing


yea they are rock solid to man !! thanks 



Fditty00 said:


> Favorite vid yet!


thanks !!



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i co-sign...
> 
> nice vid too +rep .. if i can.


thanks man 



pitbudz87 said:


> beautiful clip man wonderful plant with cfls bro my hat is off to you my friend i just had to smoke a fat ass bowl of the mystic watchin who sings that song man thats pretty badass


yea i love dat song !!!thanks for the comments pit


----------



## howak47 (Mar 12, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> im fucking stoned has hell off a mixture of dj shorts bluemoonshine, and some kind of purple skunk... all in the same bowl with some jwh-018... dont know how much 018 i put i been eyeballing last 4 weeks.. had to pay the price for it a few times...


hell yea chi sounds tasty!!!by the way i got my mail today!!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 12, 2010)

LowRydin said:


> Kako si Chi? What up cuzzo?? Thought you might like to know that my one sour kush is a lady! I vegged her out for about a month and just threw her into flowering a week and a half ago and she started popping pistils 3 days ago! Looks like the sour D pheno, thinner, lighter green fans and boy does she stink! The white rhino is still in veg and growing like a perfect bonsai. Ill try and get a few pics up for you guys!
> 
> Hohawk, looking fckin dank my CFL brotha!
> I gotta get my hands on some of those powerkush seeds! I wanna get in on the breeding of the sour power!!!!
> ...


 
glad you like the sourkush bro!!!! yeah and she stinks more then the rest... its been a min. and i now have mad strains at my disposal... get me at when my cuzz gets out of jail......


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 12, 2010)

cant wait for the sourkush to go head to head with fdd's hijack!!! who will rain supreame under the hot tropic sun??? will it be the devastating narcotic like high of the sourkush, or the mind numbing high of the sativa hijack!!! PLACE YA BETS NOW!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 12, 2010)

howak47 said:


> hell yea chi sounds tasty!!!by the way i got my mail today!!!!


 
and the chitown express just keeps on rolling baby!!!!

head on!!!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 12, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> and the chitown express just keeps on rolling baby!!!!
> 
> head on!!!!!!


and that muthafucca rode right by me..


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 12, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> and that muthafucca rode right by me..


 
you gotta have your ticket ready cuzz


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 12, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> you gotta have your ticket ready cuzz


tried ta get one but the express aint speak my language.. guess i'll ride my bike.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 12, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> tried ta get one but the express aint speak my language.. guess i'll ride my bike.


 

maybe next trip he gots you JUST TRY NOT TO LOOK THE CONDUCTOR RIGHT IN THE EYE!!! HE DONT LIKE THAT...


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 12, 2010)

LowRydin said:


> Kako si Chi? What up cuzzo?? Thought you might like to know that my one sour kush is a lady! I vegged her out for about a month and just threw her into flowering a week and a half ago and she started popping pistils 3 days ago! Looks like the sour D pheno, thinner, lighter green fans and boy does she stink! The white rhino is still in veg and growing like a perfect bonsai. Ill try and get a few pics up for you guys!
> 
> Hohawk, looking fckin dank my CFL brotha!
> I gotta get my hands on some of those powerkush seeds! I wanna get in on the breeding of the sour power!!!!
> ...


glad you like that whiteryno i plug you with.... that was supposed to be howaks... but you beat him to the punch... i got that from a grow buddy that inbred the shit out of her to. it will be great smoke.. im just not big on the white family. im racist like that lol enjoy bro


----------



## howak47 (Mar 12, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> you gotta have your ticket ready cuzz


got have your ticket



chitownsmoking said:


> and the chitown express just keeps on rolling baby!!!!
> 
> head on!!!!!!


hell yea the best express around!!!


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Whats up Howak. Havent had a chance to run into you on MW2 yet, but will get around to it. They made me change my name again, but it's still real obscene so you should know its me. Your harvest looked nice as hell. Liked the vid alot. Looks like around an oz dry. Here is my Blue Kush at day 42, more pics in the journal if your interested...


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 12, 2010)

Awww u muhfakas is on some MW2 shit? Holla at cha boyeeee


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 12, 2010)

hey awesome video howak. we gotta make you a belt man. you're the open class champ of the "cfl division" dude!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 12, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey awesome video howak. we gotta make you a belt man. you're the open class champ of the "cfl division" dude!


 
w/o a shadow of a doubt!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Mar 13, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Whats up Howak. Havent had a chance to run into you on MW2 yet, but will get around to it. They made me change my name again, but it's still real obscene so you should know its me. Your harvest looked nice as hell. Liked the vid alot. Looks like around an oz dry. Here is my Blue Kush at day 42, more pics in the journal if your interested...


thanks for the comment man !! yea we need to ghet up on the kmw2 sometime!!! have u played ufc 09 ?
your plants are lookin great man keep it up 


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey awesome video howak. we gotta make you a belt man. you're the open class champ of the "cfl division" dude!


thanks man hahahah i will take dat belt


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 13, 2010)

ON THE SUBJECT OF UFC UNDISPUTED.... i will drop any of yall......


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 13, 2010)

DONT LOOK THE TRAIN CONDUCTOR DIRECTLY IN THE EYE! Lmmao!

Man I just sold my UFC..


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 13, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> DONT LOOK THE TRAIN CONDUCTOR DIRECTLY IN THE EYE! Lmmao!
> 
> Man I just sold my UFC..


 
thats cuzz you dont want it with me...

ill give it to ya man... ima beast on the stand up with rampage... and god help you if you get full mounted!!!! you will never get me off.. untill you loose consciensness... im always one slam and transitions away from the full mount from side control!!!!! 

AND BIG UP TO FRANK MR WHO IS GONNA DESTROY SHANE CARWINS ONE DIMINSINAL ASS.. AND MY MAN GSP IS GONNA PROVE THAT THEY DONT GOT ANY CHALLENGE FOR HIM AT 185


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 13, 2010)

It's 170lb, champLOL


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 13, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> thats cuzz you dont want it with me...
> 
> ill give it to ya man... ima beast on the stand up with rampage... and god help you if you get full mounted!!!! you will never get me off.. untill you loose consciensness... im always one slam and transitions away from the full mount from side control!!!!!
> 
> AND BIG UP TO FRANK MR WHO IS GONNA DESTROY SHANE CARWINS ONE DIMINSINAL ASS.. AND MY MAN GSP IS GONNA PROVE THAT THEY DONT GOT ANY CHALLENGE FOR HIM AT 185


anderson silva... but i doubt that we'll ever see that


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 13, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> It's 170lb, champLOL


 

yeah your right i was thinking the weak ass spidersilva division.... you heard james toney signed with ufc? who they gonna fight him with that he could actually win.. be a bunch of catch weight fights... like with kimbo, houston alexander, jorge rivera...... everyone else will crush him at 205... he cant fight at h.w. he dont got a chance with all the big boys..



YALL HEARD IT HERE FIRST THOUG... JUNIOR MY NIGGA EL CIGANO DOS SANTOS WILL BE THE NEXT H.W. CHAMP OF THE WORLD.. ESP IF BROCK STAYS GONE!!! my dream fight would be j.d.s. v.s. cain velasques!!!! i gottta get el cigano in the 2nd rd. by ko!!!!! cant wait for someone to sprawl right on cains ass. show him his wrestling aint all that.. even though that it is. he was div 1 col. champ..... only other cat has acomplished is brock lesnar.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 13, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> anderson silva... but i doubt that we'll ever see that


 
that very well could happen.. noone cant beat both in there weightclasses, and this year silva said he is only gonna be taking the superfiught.. like him v.s. gsp, him v.s. vitor beflort { the phenom can put down the spider} ect. he was really supposed to retire this year...

id like to see gsp, or spider silva destroy james lights out toney, so dana can prove that mma is superior to one dimensinal boxing!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 13, 2010)

brocks comin back in the summer.. june or july saw him n dana white on espn .. im likin del santos for h.w. , but he aint no match for brock.. stand or ground. he better enjoy the interim title. he was talkin bout a lesnar v mir 3 on some other channel, saying if mir is down he's ready.. obviously frank gon be scared to get beat on again

james toney is old though.. id like to see him fight 205 wit machida.. cuz machida an box too


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 13, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> brocks comin back in the summer.. june or july saw him n dana white on espn .. im likin del santos for h.w. , but he aint no match for brock.. stand or ground. he better enjoy the interim title. he was talkin bout a lesnar v mir 3 on some other channel, saying if mir is down he's ready.. obviously frank gon be scared to get beat on again
> 
> james toney is old though.. id like to see him fight 205 wit machida.. cuz machida an box too


 
junoir dos santos at 240 pounds of pure muscle can drop brock in the standup and finish him tko on the ground.... possibly even k.o. brock. but if he ends up on his back with a 300 pound muscle gorilla on top of him and hammerfisting from hell he wont make it!!!! {j.d.s.}

jds will ko gonzaga in rd. 2..... viciously!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 13, 2010)

lets not forget who jds trains with..... shogun, axemurderer, b.j.j. black belt under big nog... undefeated kickboxing champ at 18-0 in brazil........ nasty power in his hands he already has beaten a brock lesnar type dude... geronimo dos santos... a 265 pound black brazilian... and also wedrum, crocop, next in line gonzaga... aka the gatekeeper


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 13, 2010)

his camp is ground deep. but gonzaga is a beast on the ground too.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 13, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> his camp is ground deep. but gonzaga is a beast on the ground too.


 
speaking of ground deep... gonzaga is gonna be deep in the ground... my man is only 25-26 years old he is only gonna get better. look at the man!!! he is grizzled, look at his face to. his eyes tell the story of DONT FUCK WITH ME NIGGA!!! IF THEY CALL CAIN HANDS OF STONE.... DOS SANTOS IS HANDS OF LEAD!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 13, 2010)

like i said.. im wit del santos.. but it'll be niceto see jon jones take cains career down.


----------



## howak47 (Mar 13, 2010)

NEW VIDEO GLOVE HASH FROM THE POWERKUSH!!!!!

[youtube]a-TQ-YJMX7g[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 13, 2010)

howak47 said:


> NEW VIDEO GLOVE HASH FROM THE POWERKUSH!!!!!
> 
> [youtube]a-TQ-YJMX7g[/youtube]


back to weed..

u dont have to cure hash do you ?


----------



## Hydroneer (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey hohawk, nice looking grow... I'm still reading through all 188 pages lol. I just started mine a little while back. I noticed you topped them early, after like 4 branches. Did you top them a second time to get so many tops? Anyways, I'll keep reading, come check out my log sometime:

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/310333-babys-first-hygrow-log.html


----------



## howak47 (Mar 13, 2010)

just got done eating a white chocolate macadamonnut WEED cookie made from vaped sourkush and hash !!!! i eat a couple last night and gave a few to sum friends and we were all fucin blitz for like 3 hours hahhahaha


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 13, 2010)

favorite cookie.. same kind i used wit my butter.. but my cookies tasted like the butter smelled.


----------



## howak47 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hydroneer said:


> Hey hohawk, nice looking grow... I'm still reading through all 188 pages lol. I just started mine a little while back. I noticed you topped them early, after like 4 branches. Did you top them a second time to get so many tops? Anyways, I'll keep reading, come check out my log sometime:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/310333-babys-first-hygrow-log.html


yea i topped them another couple times i think i know atleast 2 times!!! thanks for the comments and i will check your thread out right now


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 13, 2010)

howak47 said:


> NEW VIDEO GLOVE HASH FROM THE POWERKUSH!!!!!
> 
> [youtube]a-TQ-YJMX7g[/youtube]


 
congrats... you just made whats called charas in india!!!


----------



## LowRydin (Mar 13, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea i topped them another couple times i think i know atleast 2 times!!! thanks for the comments and i will check your thread out right now


Just wondering, how did you top if you did them 12/12 from seed? Did you do all your topping in the first 2 weeks before they began to show sex? Just wondering, I was under the impression that you shouldnt stress the plant during flowering?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 13, 2010)

LowRydin said:


> Just wondering, how did you top if you did them 12/12 from seed? Did you do all your topping in the first 2 weeks before they began to show sex? Just wondering, I was under the impression that you shouldnt stress the plant during flowering?


 
when you do 12/12 from seed the plant doesnt just go into full flower mode. it cant its not mature enough.. so what it does is it will veg out 3-4 weeks even under 12/12 before it shows sex...... your right you shouldnt stress the plant into flowering, or topping isnt gonna do any good deep into flower, but during those weeks of veg, and the first 1-2 weeks flower. topping will help. ive topped plant almost 2 weeks into full bloom and ended up with 2 colas were there should only been 1


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 13, 2010)

I dont have ufc, but I saw you on it. Im considering Batllefield 2 but not sure yet. Im like shooters mostly.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 13, 2010)

i topped my strawberry cough during flower and it split heads but it mostly got fatter





the middle cola is the one i topped


edit: now that i looked at my notes i topped it 3 times during week 2.. also topped once in veg


----------



## howak47 (Mar 13, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> I dont have ufc, but I saw you on it. Im considering Batllefield 2 but not sure yet. Im like shooters mostly.


BATTLEFEILD 2 IS REALLY GOOD U CAN DO ANYTHING U WANT BLOW UP BUILDINGS BLOW HOLES IN ANY WALL TO MAKE NEW FIRING POSITIONS 
..THE ONLY THING IS THEY DONT HAVE A FREE FOR ALL IN ONLINE U HAVE TO PLAY ON A TEAM AND WHATEVER TEAM GETS MOST KILLS WINS


chitownsmoking said:


> congrats... you just made whats called charas in india!!!


THANKS MAN THIS SHIT IS REALLY STRONG BETTER THAN ANYTHING ELSE I HAVE MADE


----------



## mugzie101 (Mar 13, 2010)

looks nice man keep it up


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 13, 2010)

Team deathmatch is all it has? Capture the flag, escort or anything?


----------



## mugzie101 (Mar 13, 2010)

where did you guys get this seed from?


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 13, 2010)

From a mean old Train conductor! Dont look him directly in the eye...


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 13, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> From a mean old Train conductor! Dont look him directly in the eye...


 
and i better not catch you standing up to piss... when your on my train you iss sitting down like a women!!!

chooooooooo chooooooooo


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 13, 2010)

Llolololol-- Chi- chigitty-Choooo-Chooooo


----------



## mugzie101 (Mar 13, 2010)

i gotta find a way to get these seeds im in chicago


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 13, 2010)

well then go tell speedy seedz to get aboard the chitown express.........


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 13, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Llolololol-- Chi- chigitty-Choooo-Chooooo


 
you know how we do it cruising the underground railroad.... bumping some twista adrenaline rush!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Mar 13, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Team deathmatch is all it has? Capture the flag, escort or anything?


yea it has all that just no free for all its a bad ass game u did to check it out!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 13, 2010)

thats yo adrenaline rushhhhhh.... like when a motha fucka gotta pick up the pump// to make ya oppasitions chest KICK up and jump//when ya lit up the gump// now let the rhythem fill up the trunk//

THATS YO ADRENALINE......... RUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHH


----------



## poplars (Mar 13, 2010)

howak47 said:


> just got done eating a white chocolate macadamonnut WEED cookie made from vaped sourkush and hash !!!! i eat a couple last night and gave a few to sum friends and we were all fucin blitz for like 3 hours hahhahaha


uhh I hope you made cannabutter first . . . . plant matter in cookies is nasty and unnecessary . . .


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 13, 2010)

That kinda looks like powerkush on that cover of high times


----------



## howak47 (Mar 13, 2010)

poplars said:


> uhh I hope you made cannabutter first . . . . plant matter in cookies is nasty and unnecessary . . .


no i did not make cannabutter just spread it out they taste great got a little weed aftertaste but other than that u cant even taste it!!!



chitownsmoking said:


> That kinda looks like powerkush on that cover of high times


yea it does ....it is BLUE DYNAMITE this is the new may 2010 issue


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 13, 2010)

howak47 said:


> no i did not make cannabutter just spread it out they taste great got a little weed aftertaste but other than that u cant even taste it!!!
> 
> 
> yea it does ....it is BLUE DYNAMITE this is the new may 2010 issue


 
blue dynamite huh? well i dont know what else to say to that but chi chiggity CHOOO CHOOO


----------



## poplars (Mar 13, 2010)

make it with cannabutter next time, then you'll seriously get your ass kicked .


----------



## howak47 (Mar 13, 2010)

heres what iam goin to order monday





GOING TO ORDER 2 OF THA FANS WISH I COULD GET 2 TENTS HAHAHAHH


----------



## howak47 (Mar 13, 2010)

THE GROWROOM NEW VIDEO

[youtube]cyrHUgXGSkw[/youtube]


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 13, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> thats yo adrenaline rushhhhhh.... like when a motha fucka gotta pick up the pump// to make ya oppasitions chest KICK up and jump//when ya lit up the gump// now let the rhythem fill up the trunk//
> 
> THATS YO ADRENALINE......... RUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHH


No pain, instead of Cane, I took a blunt off to the head.
Retaliate with lethal repercussion
I feel the reefer rushin
to go into thangs, like it's a wicked stick
Took the Benadryl, hot like I'm fin' ta steal
to get the kickin shit
for niggaz and bitches that I kick it with
I was born to get you pumped up
it's like some lead bust cause I give motherfuckers a head rush
Then yo' head bust when you jumped up
Cause what I said must've got you geeked, my eyes red puffed 

Hardest CD of All time! Along with Picture This!


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 13, 2010)

Howak, u gettin LEDs also, or they just in the pic?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 13, 2010)

i hope he is not getting leds..... that video is great....... those n/l's look kinda weak and sativa like. whats that indica topped seedling? and when you popping the blue moonshines and the gdp?


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 13, 2010)

You can get those fans at home depot, they are prob cheaper there all you have to do is wire it up to an extension cord which is simple
4 inch:http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1vZ1xr5/R-100073963/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
6 inch: http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1vZ1xr5/R-100067594/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
8 inch: http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1vZ1xr5/R-100080191/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

I have used the 6" and it isn't that powerful, are you using it just to cool CFLs?


----------



## poplars (Mar 13, 2010)

yeah those don't look anything like the northernlights strain I have . mine has much thicker leaves and they're dark dark green not light green like that . . . .

here's an old pic, like 2 weeks old, NL is on the right



btw, looks like I only got 1 male out of both strains, leaving me with 3 NL, 2 thc bomb x bubblegum

will take new pics tomorrow. probably.


----------



## howak47 (Mar 13, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Howak, u gettin LEDs also, or they just in the pic?


hell no thats just in the pic ahhahah



chitownsmoking said:


> i hope he is not getting leds..... that video is great....... those n/l's look kinda weak and sativa like. whats that indica topped seedling? and when you popping the blue moonshines and the gdp?


thanks chi !!! the nls are supposed to be indica dominate my dad just got done growin his and they tured out great but i have not smoked any yet its still dryin out!!!the 2 topped indicas are the fruit kush !!! i will start germinating them after i place my order so probly tuesday cause iam goin to do them 18/6 and its goin to take me a couple of days to get the room set up with the tent cause i have to move shit out the room get everything set up goin to take a little time !!! 



tom__420 said:


> You can get those fans at home depot, they are prob cheaper there all you have to do is wire it up to an extension cord which is simple
> 4 inch:http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1vZ1xr5/R-100073963/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
> 6 inch: http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1vZ1xr5/R-100067594/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
> 8 inch: http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1vZ1xr5/R-100080191/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
> ...


 these are around $20 so iam goin to get them so i dont have to do any wiring and yea iam just using them to cool the cfls in the tent probly goin to have 4 or 6 of the 300 watt replacements in there should cool it off good !!! thanks for the info though


----------



## howak47 (Mar 13, 2010)

heres the link to the fans iam gettin http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=46447


----------



## howak47 (Mar 14, 2010)

WELL THE POWERKUSH HAS BEEN HANGING FOR 4 DAYS AND IS READY TO BE PUT IN JARS FOR CURING! ALMOST GOT 1 1/2 OZ WAS ABOUT 4 1/2 GRAMS OFF NOT BAD THOUGH SHIT ALREADY AS A DANK ASS SMELL TO IT !!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 14, 2010)

Damn that shit looks bomb


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 14, 2010)

that shit does look good. im thinking the sourkush crossed to that is gonna make that even better smoke.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 14, 2010)

i couldt rep a, so.. nice ass harvest.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 14, 2010)

sour kush/power kush.. dat sour power..


----------



## howak47 (Mar 14, 2010)

SICC";3905499]Damn that shit looks bomb[/QUOTE]THANKS SICC
[quote="chitownsmoking said:


> that shit does look good. im thinking the sourkush crossed to that is gonna make that even better smoke.


THANKS CHI !! HELL YEA I JUST HOPE ONE OF US GETS A FEMALE(OR IF THE EVEN SPROUT) CAUSE THE 3 BEANS I GOT 2 LOOK REAL GOOD BUT THE OTHER ONE NOT SO SURE BOUT IT !!!HAVE NOT SPOTTED ANY MORE SEEDS ON IT BUT U NEVER KNOW



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i couldt rep a, so.. nice ass harvest.


HAHAH THANKS MAN


----------



## howak47 (Mar 14, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> sour kush/power kush.. dat sour power..


YEA THATS PROBLY WHAT I WILL CALL IT !!! SOURPOWER


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 14, 2010)

i think since the powerkush was the female, and females traits tend to shine in future seedlings... we should call it power sour... but hay i didnt breed it w/e howak wants to call it is cool by me.... he could call that bitch gezzabella and ill still honer it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Mar 14, 2010)

Wowowowowww i just tried a little tiny sample bowl of the powerkush and it taste so good from just being dryed got a skunky taste with a sweet after taste i will let u all knnow how the high is in a while


----------



## howak47 (Mar 14, 2010)

HOLY SHIT THAT POWERKUSH IS STRONG I HAVE BEEN HIGH AS HELL ALL DAY OFF IT HAHAHA I SMOKED A LITTLE SAMPLE BOWL TO TEST THE TASTE THEN I VAPED A COUPLE OF BAGS AND SMOKED A BOWL WITH SOME BUBBLE HASH ON TOP OF THE POWERKUSH !!!!!!!


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 14, 2010)

^^^ Nice! I just pulled a flowering clone of my PK. If she dont make it, im getting high. 
Howak, u chould check my new grow box I made in my sig. Cheaper than tents, just not as large..


----------



## howak47 (Mar 14, 2010)

new powerkush video!!!!

[youtube]DuZfcbMWLjs[/youtube]


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 14, 2010)

that powerkush for sure is dank!!!


----------



## howak47 (Mar 14, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> that powerkush for sure is dank!!!


thanks chi yea its really dank shit!!!


----------



## howak47 (Mar 14, 2010)

hey does anyone know where i can order 
*6 Inch Cooling Flanges for my fans on the tent?
*


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 14, 2010)

kinda like these?
http://www.growlightexpress.com/grow-enclosures-tents-32/ecoplus-6-inch-flange-kit-264.html
http://www.amazon.com/Woodstock-W1010-6-Inch-Universal-Flange/dp/B0000223Y4


----------



## howak47 (Mar 14, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> kinda like these?
> http://www.growlightexpress.com/grow-enclosures-tents-32/ecoplus-6-inch-flange-kit-264.html
> http://www.amazon.com/Woodstock-W1010-6-Inch-Universal-Flange/dp/B0000223Y4


yea like the one in the 1st link thanks man!!! i wonder if i can get them at lowes?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 14, 2010)

im pretty sure they would..probably like where u can find ducting.


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 15, 2010)

^^^^ yup! Think they were $6.99


----------



## howak47 (Mar 15, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> ^^^^ yup! Think they were $6.99


cool man i will go there and pic em up i just ordered the 2x4x5 tent so hopefully i will have it by the weekend iam thinking iam going with a 6inch fan to cool tent and a 4inch exhaust fan !!! should be plenty for the size tent and # of lights i will have in it(4 300watt cfls or maybe 6 but def 4 ) what does everyone think?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 15, 2010)

ur gonna be suprised how much floor space u get in it.. i thought 2x4 was small man, until i got my tent and i was like damn. i think i want a mother tent..


----------



## howak47 (Mar 15, 2010)

i was thinks about geting 2gal bags to grow inthe tent does anyone else use them? they are white on outside and black on inside


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 15, 2010)

i used 2 gal bags.. i like em but i wouldnt use for like mother plants. but the are a good size for the floor space
im not using them now.. im using regular pots but i reall like the bags cuz the are cheap and disposable


----------



## howak47 (Mar 15, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i use 2 gal bags.. i like em but i wouldnt use for like mother plants. but the are a good size for the floor space


cool man iam goin to get some 2gal and try em out !!! bout to order fans i am going with a 4inch for exhaust and the 6inch for intake but iam having a hard time finding a 6inch flange the only place i could find one online they wanted like 27$ to ship the thing ...is there another way to make the fan stay in place?


----------



## howak47 (Mar 15, 2010)

1st 2 pics are of the 5 northern lights special and the 1 i did not top!!!
next 3 pics are of the cheese !!!
also i ordered everything today tent,fans,& 2gal grow bags


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 15, 2010)

I was kinda fond of the old room. It showed it all about the grow. Not the BS that comes with it. Maybe a random poster in the tent will, spruce it up


----------



## howak47 (Mar 15, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> I was kinda fond of the old room. It showed it all about the grow. Not the BS that comes with it. Maybe a random poster in the tent will, spruce it up


hahahahh i will still have the desk and table set up for veg the tent will be for flowering!!! hahahha it wont be so bad hahah


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 15, 2010)

hahaha! yeah man, I was digging the DIY set-up you have.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 15, 2010)

Lights everywhere!


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 15, 2010)

^^^^ Im sayin, it has character


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 15, 2010)

Maybe grafitti the new tent,lol


----------



## howak47 (Mar 16, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> ^^^^ Im sayin, it has character


hahah i got u!!!



Fditty00 said:


> Maybe grafitti the new tent,lol


hahah i will do something to it hahahah


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 16, 2010)

What T F happened to Chi? 2 days? Sick or a helluva hangova


----------



## highflyby (Mar 16, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> What T F happened to Chi? 2 days? Sick or a helluva hangova


Toasted.


----------



## howak47 (Mar 16, 2010)

i dont know that is a little weird !!!!! hope everything is ok


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 16, 2010)

Hope their mot sifting through his PC as we speak.


----------



## howak47 (Mar 16, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Hope their mot sifting through his PC as we speak.


DAMN MAN DONT SAY SHIT LIKE THAT


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 16, 2010)

Nah he good. Hopefully on his train heading up my way. Growshyt missing too. They must b meeting halfway


----------



## howak47 (Mar 16, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Nah he good. Hopefully on his train heading up my way. Growshyt missing too. They must b meeting halfway


hahah lets hope all is good


----------



## howak47 (Mar 16, 2010)

HERES A COUPLE OF PICS OF MY 2 FRUIT KUSH PLANTS !!!


----------



## Spoon420 (Mar 17, 2010)

man those got some nice fat leaves

hows that LS coming


----------



## howak47 (Mar 17, 2010)

Spoon420 said:


> man those got some nice fat leaves
> 
> hows that LS coming


THANKS MAN YEA THEY ARE FAT AND THE LS IS DOING GREAT I WILL TAKE SOME PICS PROBLY TOMORROW OR FRIDAY


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 17, 2010)

WAKEY-WAKEY Muhfuckaz!!! I must be the only one not drankin tonight? Good lookin girls Howak. What is Fruit Kush? Ur strain? 

This site is DEAD


----------



## howak47 (Mar 17, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> WAKEY-WAKEY Muhfuckaz!!! I must be the only one not drankin tonight? Good lookin girls Howak. What is Fruit Kush? Ur strain?
> 
> This site is DEAD


thanks man!!!! i found the beans in a bag of kush that smelled just like fruit hahahah 1st time i had ever found seeds in a bag of dank they where in the middle of a 2gram nug only got 2 and both popped in 36hours so hopefully female!!!!

HELL YEA THIS SITE IS DEAD HAVE NOT SEEN IT LIKE THIS IN A LONG TIME STILL HAVE NOT HEARD FROM CHI EITHER


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 17, 2010)

i missed yall to


----------



## howak47 (Mar 17, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> i missed yall to


HAHAHA WHERE U BEEN


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 17, 2010)

^^^ just on some bullshit..........been a shitty few dayssssss

gotta try and not let too much mess with the expresss!!


----------



## howak47 (Mar 17, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> ^^^ just on some bullshit..........been a shitty few dayssssss
> 
> gotta try and not let too much mess with the expresss!!


yea man dont let nothing fuck wid the express !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 17, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea man dont let nothing fuck wid the express !!!!!!!!!!!


 
lol nothing will ever fuck with the express!!!!! it keeps rolling either get on board or get run over!!!


----------



## howak47 (Mar 17, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> lol nothing will ever fuck with the express!!!!! it keeps rolling either get on board or get run over!!!


HAHAHHA I FEEL YEA MAN ...I KNOW WHERE IAM ON DAT EXPRESS I GOT THE LIFETIME PASS HAHAHAH


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 17, 2010)

howak47 said:


> HAHAHHA I FEEL YEA MAN ...I KNOW WHERE IAM ON DAT EXPRESS I GOT THE LIFETIME PASS HAHAHAH


 
even in the afterlife i got you........ just holler YAAAAAAAAAAAAA YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!! when you hear the express whistle chi chiggity chooo chooooo


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 17, 2010)

howak47 said:


> 1st 2 pics are of the 5 northern lights special and the 1 i did not top!!!
> next 3 pics are of the cheese !!!
> also i ordered everything today tent,fans,& 2gal grow bags


the n/l look more indica influenced in this pics then i gave them credit for based of last pix... also the cheese is looking dank...


----------



## Dr High (Mar 18, 2010)

howak47 said:


> JUST GOT MY TICKETS TO GO SEE MEGADETH AND MACHINE HEAD NEXT SATURDAY IN MYRTLE BEACH SHIT IS GOIN TO KICK ASSGOIN TO BLAZE A FAT JOINT OF SOURKUSH BEFORE I GO HAHAHAHAHH


 
Was going to see megadeth/slayer and machinehead but the show was canceled tom araya from slayer had back operations, big bummer for me..the intial date was november 11th..2009 and now its going to be during the summer with Heavy montreal.. gunna kick some ass with disturbed rob zombie ect.. my ticket is still good 

Hope your show was good!!


P.s im reading this thread from this exact post.. =]


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 18, 2010)

Dr High said:


> Was going to see megadeth/slayer and machinehead but the show was canceled tom araya from slayer had back operations, big bummer for me..the intial date was november 11th..2009 and now its going to be during the summer with Heavy montreal.. gunna kick some ass with disturbed rob zombie ect.. my ticket is still good
> 
> Hope your show was good!!
> 
> ...


 

whats up doc? its been a while


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 18, 2010)

Muthafucn Chi! The express keeps rollin...... Choo Choo


----------



## highflyby (Mar 18, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Muthafucn Chi! The express keeps rollin...... Choo Choo


you need to get on cod fool, so I can show you another ass-whoopin. 

you too chi


----------



## howak47 (Mar 18, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> the n/l look more indica influenced in this pics then i gave them credit for based of last pix... also the cheese is looking dank...


thanks chi yea they are startin to look more indicathey are supposed to be indica dominant!! i think the cheese will be ready in about 1 1/2 weeks the buds are really dense hard as rocks


----------



## howak47 (Mar 18, 2010)

Dr High said:


> Was going to see megadeth/slayer and machinehead but the show was canceled tom araya from slayer had back operations, big bummer for me..the intial date was november 11th..2009 and now its going to be during the summer with Heavy montreal.. gunna kick some ass with disturbed rob zombie ect.. my ticket is still good
> 
> Hope your show was good!!
> 
> ...


damn dat sucks man !! yea the show was badass and it was really long !!!
keep watchin my grow its bout to change going to be seting up a tent for flowering tomorrow and will veg in the room where everything is now


----------



## howak47 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Integra21 (Mar 18, 2010)

Did you get your thermometer at Lowes. You, me and about another dozen growers use that exact same one. That fruit kush looks like its off to a great start. If i missed it in the reading, sorry, but are you upgrading the light with the new tent?


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 18, 2010)

I am using that same thermometer haha works pretty well got it from Lowe's


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 18, 2010)

yeah, got mine there to for I wana say $12. To give some credit to it to, Mine cot sprayed with a grarden hose equivilent for a couple of hours till the screen blanked out and stopped working, I assumed it was fried, but diddnt take it down. and within 2 days it aired itself out and just stared working on its own again. Not bad for $12.


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 18, 2010)

Shopping Spree!!!! I find myself at Lowes and HD just wondering aimlessly. Lookin for nothin in general, but always end up finding something. I wish Urban Grower would come do his, Extreme Growroom Makeover


----------



## howak47 (Mar 18, 2010)

HAPPY LATE ST PATTYS DAY DO YALL REMEMBER THIS 
[youtube]nda_OSWeyn8[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 18, 2010)

lmfao all them niggas buggin out


----------



## highflyby (Mar 18, 2010)

howak47 said:


> HAPPY LATE ST PATTYS DAY DO YALL REMEMBER THIS
> [youtube]nda_OSWeyn8[/youtube]


WHO ALL SEEN DA LEPRACHAUN SAY YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAH!

 niggas


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 18, 2010)

Must be a crackhead, who got turned on to some otha stuff! Ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## howak47 (Mar 18, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Did you get your thermometer at Lowes. You, me and about another dozen growers use that exact same one. That fruit kush looks like its off to a great start. If i missed it in the reading, sorry, but are you upgrading the light with the new tent?


yea i got it at lowes for $7.99 thanks i hope one of them is a female !!!!no not upgrading lights goin to start with 4 300 watt replacement cfls and see how that does may add a couple more later just have to see but for the sq footage of the tent this will be enough cant wait to get it up a running goin to take forever to get it all set cause i got to move evrything and get shit out the room & take to the dump


----------



## howak47 (Mar 18, 2010)

just put 5 blue moonshine & 1 grand daddy purp seeds in box to germinate !!!! iam goin to veg these till they get around 1 1/2 ft to 2 ft tall then put them in tent !!!


----------



## howak47 (Mar 18, 2010)

PARTY CUP HARVEST

[youtube]GF1Uo8_zcHY[/youtube]


----------



## Dr High (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah Chi its been a long assed While since i seen you & pops on RIU, im glad i could make it on this thread, ive got some of my own shit going on my side. =]

P.s Very Sexy party cup nugs Howak47


----------



## Dr High (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh i want to show you guys what i made tonight, some oil using 2 differenst strain and i rolled it up in all my keif afterwards. ENJOY! tell me what you guys think.







Before....








And After.


----------



## poplars (Mar 19, 2010)

nice that will get you stoned as fuck, you should either put that shit in a nice joint or vaporize that shit!

and yea I stopped going on RIU chat for good months ago, I wasn't joking .

now I'm just planning my gigantic outdoor grow, with sour kush (both phenos), northern lights, and bubblegum x thc bomb


----------



## howak47 (Mar 19, 2010)

Dr High said:


> Yeah Chi its been a long assed While since i seen you & pops on RIU, im glad i could make it on this thread, ive got some of my own shit going on my side. =]
> 
> P.s Very Sexy party cup nugs Howak47


thanks for the comment and that oil mixed with keif looks like the shit


----------



## Dr High (Mar 19, 2010)

poplars said:


> nice that will get you stoned as fuck, you should either put that shit in a nice joint or vaporize that shit!
> 
> and yea I stopped going on RIU chat for good months ago, I wasn't joking .
> 
> now I'm just planning my gigantic outdoor grow, with sour kush (both phenos), northern lights, and bubblegum x thc bomb



No i meant on forums, i don't go to thr live chat tha much anymore other then getting news from the regularsother then that i am busy myself.  im eager to see your stuff Pops


----------



## poplars (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm on the forums all the time. I just don't post on a lot of threads because it seems like more boring bs to me .


----------



## howak47 (Mar 19, 2010)

got the tent today i have been gettin everthing set up its alot of work!!! i will post pics of new room later tonight !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Mar 19, 2010)

hell yea man cant wait to see what it looks like bro


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 19, 2010)

Dont forget Grafitti Wut up Pit?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Mar 19, 2010)

hangin out man waiting on this weather to clear so i can get my outdoor grow going


----------



## howak47 (Mar 19, 2010)

Well i just got done with everything iam bout to post a new video in about 10minutes!!! I fuckin fried a socket had 2 y spliters with 3 bulbs but i dont get it its been running like that for bout 6 months and its been fine ...but it made a pop sound and almost caught fire and smoked alot so iam goin to have to go get a new better one tomorrow


----------



## howak47 (Mar 19, 2010)

HERES THE TENT I STILL NEED TO GET A FLANGE FOR THE FANS BUT I THINK THIS IS GOING TO WORK OUT PRETTY GOOD 
[youtube]gvwfYRN1tWU[/youtube]


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 19, 2010)

How u fit 2 bulbs in that reflector? Extension with the y? Looks a little bent, for clearence??

Nice tent btw. Tropical lookin ass nugs too!


----------



## howak47 (Mar 19, 2010)

HERES A FEW PICS I DECIDED TO PUT 2 NORTHERN LIGHTS IN TENT AND LEAVE 2 ON 18/6 (THE ONE I DID NOT TOP TURNED MALE)


----------



## howak47 (Mar 19, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> How u fit 2 bulbs in that reflector? Extension with the y? Looks a little bent, for clearence??
> 
> Nice tent btw. Tropical lookin ass nugs too!


I USED A Y SPLIT TO PUT 2 300 WATT CFLS YEA I BENT THE REFLECTOR CAUSE THERE IS NO WAY TO GET THIS ONE OFF OR FIT 2 BULBS WITHOUT A LITTLE BEND SO I HAD TO BEND IT HAHAHA IT WORKS THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS TO


----------



## howak47 (Mar 19, 2010)

THIS SHIT SUCKS ASS

[youtube]tTt_TgmMAl8[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 19, 2010)

Damn that tent is legit, how much was it?


----------



## howak47 (Mar 19, 2010)

sicc it was $94 off ebay NEW


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks great. Why do you put the thermometer outside the tent. Usually at plant level inside the tent gives you the best readings of what the tems are at right at your girls, and then you have the humidity inside of the tent to, since outside of it is different. Was also curious how you had the exhaust set up. Is the intake and exhaust at the top of the tent? Those girls are looking great, keep it up. Going to the arogon ballroom in a couple of weeks, wanna share a hit of that sour kush?


----------



## howak47 (Mar 20, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Looks great. Why do you put the thermometer outside the tent. Usually at plant level inside the tent gives you the best readings of what the tems are at right at your girls, and then you have the humidity inside of the tent to, since outside of it is different. Was also curious how you had the exhaust set up. Is the intake and exhaust at the top of the tent? Those girls are looking great, keep it up. Going to the arogon ballroom in a couple of weeks, wanna share a hit of that sour kush?


its a wired thermometer the censer is at plant level in tent!!!! yea i put them at top i still ned to order the flanges for them so i can have them mounted with out worrying about them falling out or anything!!! thanks for the comments whats the arogon ballroom?


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 20, 2010)

howak47 said:


> its a wired thermometer the censer is at plant level in tent!!!! yea i put them at top i still ned to order the flanges for them so i can have them mounted with out worrying about them falling out or anything!!! thanks for the comments whats the arogon ballroom?


Ok. I was saying the thermometer thing just so you knew temp&humidity right at your girls. I know the wire is for the outside temp, I usually stick that one to my screen so I know the temos at the top and bottom of the screen. But where you have it will work fine. And the Aragon, is a venue in the city(Chicago) where Im going to see a show. I thought you lived in the city?


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 20, 2010)

howak47 said:


> sicc it was $94 off ebay NEW



I always thought they were expensive of fuc, I was showing my homie your grow and he fell in love with the tent haha
Now he's thinking of getting one


----------



## howak47 (Mar 20, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Ok. I was saying the thermometer thing just so you knew temp&humidity right at your girls. I know the wire is for the outside temp, I usually stick that one to my screen so I know the temos at the top and bottom of the screen. But where you have it will work fine. And the Aragon, is a venue in the city(Chicago) where Im going to see a show. I thought you lived in the city?


ok cool no i dont live in chicago iam in sc 

[QUOTE="SICC";3931059]I always thought they were expensive of fuc, I was showing my homie your grow and he fell in love with the tent haha
Now he's thinking of getting one [/QUOTE]
know they dont get real $ unless u get a huge tent but this thing is plenty big enough !!! hahaha thats cool glad he liked it


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 21, 2010)

nice tent howak...im having comp troubles so thats y im not on here so much.. ill be back more often soon has i fix that


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 21, 2010)

I said a hip hop, the hippie, the hippie, 
to the hip- hip-hop, and you dont stop 
the rock it, to the bang bang boogie say up jumped the boogie 
to the rhythm of the boogie, the beat. 

Now what you hear is not a test--i'm rappin to the beat, 
and me, the groove, and my friends are gonna try to move your feet ...


----------



## howak47 (Mar 21, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> nice tent howak...im having comp troubles so thats y im not on here so much.. ill be back more often soon has i fix that


THANKS FOR DA COMMENT CHI!!! HOPE U GET EVERYTHING FIXED SOON!!!


----------



## howak47 (Mar 21, 2010)

WELL I PUT NEW MYLAR UP IN THE VEG ROOM AND KEEP 2 OF THE NORTHERN LIGHTS SPECIALS IN THERE TO VEG SINCE THEY HAVE NOT SHOWN SEX YET!!!THE OTHER 2 I PUT IN TENT


----------



## howak47 (Mar 21, 2010)

HERES A COUPLE OF NEW VIDEOS I WILL HAVE A NEW CHEESE VIDEO UP TOMORROW IT IS 101 DAYS OLD I WILL BE HARVESTING IT IN ABOUT 4 OR 5 DAYS !!!

[youtube]6FXcKXsZz1Q[/youtube]

[youtube]RmbaRMZujj0[/youtube]


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 21, 2010)

That is a sweet little party cup harvest.. very cool


----------



## howak47 (Mar 22, 2010)

well 1 of the bluemoonshine beans sprouted and got planted in 2gal bag today!!! i have 1 other one that just poped open and the other 3 have done nothing yet


----------



## howak47 (Mar 22, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> That is a sweet little party cup harvest.. very cool


thank u for the comments


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 22, 2010)

im back got my shit fixed


----------



## howak47 (Mar 22, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> im back got my shit fixed


good glad u got it fixed!!iam buzzed pretty good right now i just smoked a bowl of powerkush and took a tablespoon of liquid lorecet+


----------



## howak47 (Mar 22, 2010)

new cheese video !! she is set to be harvested this thursday!!!!!
[youtube]ozHLow8g66I[/youtube]


----------



## joe weed smoker (Mar 22, 2010)

sweet lookin plants partna lol. im also a medi grower, but still im a total nube grower. I have a thread in sick plants forum, but have managed to nurse them back to health for the most part. look forward to seeing ur harvest pics +


----------



## howak47 (Mar 22, 2010)

joe weed smoker said:


> sweet lookin plants partna lol. im also a medi grower, but still im a total nube grower. I have a thread in sick plants forum, but have managed to nurse them back to health for the most part. look forward to seeing ur harvest pics +


THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS JOEWEED!!I WILL CHECK YOUR THREAD OUT !!


----------



## howak47 (Mar 22, 2010)

ANOTHER VIDEO FOR U ALL!!!

[youtube]4jywY7-YPpc[/youtube]


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 22, 2010)

Let the cheese go half amber!


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 22, 2010)

^^^^ Ohhhh the Cheese is gonna make him MELT to the couch. Now im hungry for a grilled cheese!


----------



## howak47 (Mar 22, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> Let the cheese go half amber!


its over half amber chi!!!!checked it under microscope yesterday


----------



## howak47 (Mar 22, 2010)

and the bigbud hybrid is almost 90% amber iam thinking its going to come down thursday to what do u think?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 22, 2010)

howak47 said:


> and the bigbud hybrid is almost 90% amber iam thinking its going to come down thursday to what do u think?


 
90% you can chop now.... but let it go to thursday fuckit.. that shit is gonna glue you to the couch. hope you like her, she is not has dank has the sourkush.. BUT NOT MUCH ELSE IS


----------



## mugzie101 (Mar 22, 2010)

i read this post constantly and man your doing some fine work sir!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 22, 2010)

lol mugzie thats a cool ass name... i got a rb pirhana named mugzie


----------



## mugzie101 (Mar 22, 2010)

lol dope my old buddy called me that cause it apparently reminded him of a movie character or something lol fucking people in chi make up some crazy shit high anyway lol


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 22, 2010)

aww your from cRook county are ya???


----------



## mugzie101 (Mar 22, 2010)

yea we spoke on chat before my name on chat is classic so ya know lol


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 22, 2010)

awww ok i got you pisa lol


----------



## mugzie101 (Mar 22, 2010)

ya tu save lol my first grow is going fine btw lol


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 22, 2010)

lol yeah in the aerogarden right? with mexican sativas. i hoped you flipped when i told you to {12/12}


----------



## mugzie101 (Mar 22, 2010)

yup i did i also added 10 cfls 24ws im building a rubbermaid grow box tomorrow and gonna put them in there


----------



## mugzie101 (Mar 22, 2010)

i really need to try this powerk  lol loooking amazing hope one day i can get that good in growing


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 22, 2010)

mugzie101 said:


> yup i did i also added 10 cfls 24ws im building a rubbermaid grow box tomorrow and gonna put them in there


 
that a boy... dwc isnt all that hard to figure out..... maybe next time the express can pay you a visit.......


----------



## mugzie101 (Mar 22, 2010)

aha ! lol im gonna have to find that golden ticket i bet.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 22, 2010)

mugzie101 said:


> aha ! lol im gonna have to find that golden ticket i bet.


 
and more importently..... DO NOT LOOK THE CONDUCTOR DIRECTLY IN THE EYE!!!!


----------



## sunsun (Mar 23, 2010)

11111111111111111111


----------



## poplars (Mar 23, 2010)

so when's round 3?


----------



## howak47 (Mar 23, 2010)

poplars said:


> so when's round 3?


hahah got some sourkush crosses that just poped open 2 great white shark x sourkush and 3 regular gws they will get planted in dirt when i get home from work!! iam still waiting on a couple of the bluemoonshines to pop open only 1 has poped and already in dirt!!! oo yea i just got some skunk #1 x oG kush from a buddy on here i will probly start a few of those as well


----------



## howak47 (Mar 23, 2010)

i only got 2 seeds off the sourkush i pollinated they are off the bubba pheno plant not sure when i will try them might be sooner than later if some of these others dont pop open soon


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 23, 2010)

how are the sourkush doing poplars?


----------



## poplars (Mar 23, 2010)

they're doing great. they got so bushy that they had to take out some of their own fanleaves, systematically thinning out the middle. which is a good thing because they're gonna become fat bushes outside and don't need all that crazy internode growth outdoors. 

I"m pretty much waiting for the NL and bubblebomb to sex before I put them all outside. it's gonna be an epic year for sure. 

I de-rooted 4 of my holes so far and the soil looks so rich from the winter season decomposing the roots, probably deposited a bunch of good shit it needs. I mix it pretty thoroughly when I de-root the holes. it looks like fresh out of the bag soil, loose and fluffy, perfect for another season. 

so luckilly I don't have to invest in any soil, so I can truly focus on the nutes  

though this will be on a much larger scale so I can't go expensive nutes, I have to find a good brand for a good price, so far schultz seems to do the trick.


----------



## LowRydin (Mar 23, 2010)

Im loving the tent howak! Maybe its time to upgrade outta my rubbermaid.

I got a few pics for you guys and a few questions to go along. My sourkush lady is about 14 days into flowering and all her new growth isnt looking all that. The leaves ar curling inwards and are very thin. They also seem to be clawing. I dont understand why, PH has been fine. Chi maybe you have some insight for me. Its weird because all the older growth is very very healthy. She is in a 1 gal pot and was transplanted to that pot 1 week before flowering. shes been healthy up until this.

Also threw in a few pics of my bagseed kush, 6 weeks into flowering. She is getting fat and purple as fucckk!

Last but not least are a few pics of the amazing white rhino! Ive never seen a girl soo sexy in veg! lol The first pic is when she just started to get her lst treatment, last few show her a few weeks later topped and lsted. 

Lemme know what I should do with that sourkush girl, I want her to be 100%!!! Looks to be the diesel pheno, right?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 23, 2010)

poplars said:


> they're doing great. they got so bushy that they had to take out some of their own fanleaves, systematically thinning out the middle. which is a good thing because they're gonna become fat bushes outside and don't need all that crazy internode growth outdoors.
> 
> I"m pretty much waiting for the NL and bubblebomb to sex before I put them all outside. it's gonna be an epic year for sure.
> 
> ...


shultz is actualy imho the best "commercial" grade nute... doesnt burn like m/g.... and has micronutriants in it....


----------



## fried at 420 (Mar 23, 2010)

damn loooookin awesome howak 
you got sum beautiful strains chi


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 23, 2010)

LowRydin said:


> Im loving the tent howak! Maybe its time to upgrade outta my rubbermaid.
> 
> I got a few pics for you guys and a few questions to go along. My sourkush lady is about 14 days into flowering and all her new growth isnt looking all that. The leaves ar curling inwards and are very thin. They also seem to be clawing. I dont understand why, PH has been fine. Chi maybe you have some insight for me. Its weird because all the older growth is very very healthy. She is in a 1 gal pot and was transplanted to that pot 1 week before flowering. shes been healthy up until this.
> 
> ...


 
she doesnt look all that bad but something is going on there... what you feeding her and how much how often??? also what are the temps like?

that rhyno looks healthy has fuck....


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 23, 2010)

fried at 420 said:


> damn loooookin awesome howak
> you got sum beautiful strains chi


 
awww shit whats good fried? been a while plus rep


----------



## LowRydin (Mar 23, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> she doesnt look all that bad but something is going on there... what you feeding her and how much how often??? also what are the temps like?
> 
> that rhyno looks healthy has fuck....


Im giving her FF tiger bloom at a little more than half strength (started her low and built her up) along with 1 TBS of big bloom. Thats every other watering, other half is PHed filtered water.

Im tripping on that rhyno! Shes gonna be something amazing, she has preflowers everywhere! Gonna throw her into the flower box tonight...


----------



## mugzie101 (Mar 23, 2010)

yo chi since i 12/12 my ag how long till they flower then?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 23, 2010)

mugzie101 said:


> yo chi since i 12/12 my ag how long till they flower then?


 
if you mean show sex should be soon


----------



## mugzie101 (Mar 23, 2010)

nice!!! cant wait roots getting bigger everyday lol for sure im gonna have to call the conductor for the next grow


----------



## mugzie101 (Mar 23, 2010)

hey going to make a rubbermaid grow box right now but i have one question how would i plug the computer fan to a outlet?


----------



## poplars (Mar 23, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> shultz is actualy imho the best "commercial" grade nute... doesnt burn like m/g.... and has micronutriants in it....


right on man glad you agree 

so I got my herbalaire today

it FUCKING RULES

Im too fucking stoned off of my sativa (vaped) to even do a thorough review. it literally extracts 3.5 times more . . . . . . 

I took what I would normally roll a joint with, and got 4x higher for sure.


----------



## howak47 (Mar 23, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> shultz is actualy imho the best "commercial" grade nute... doesnt burn like m/g.... and has micronutriants in it....


hey thats what i was using on my 1st 2 grows before i got my GH nutrients


----------



## howak47 (Mar 23, 2010)

fried at 420 said:


> damn loooookin awesome howak
> you got sum beautiful strains chi


thanks for the comments where u been man?


----------



## howak47 (Mar 23, 2010)

poplars said:


> right on man glad you agree
> 
> so I got my herbalaire today
> 
> ...


hell yea man vapeing is the shit love my vtower extreme


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 23, 2010)

im old school. i gotta put the fuel on it and take a pull on it... vapeing is ok


----------



## poplars (Mar 23, 2010)

it takes a week or two to totally get used to it chitown.

if you still smoked while trying to get used to a vape it wouldn't work. if you get a herbalaire or a volcano and just use nothing but it you will love it .

and I say the same to anyone who has a bag vape but only uses it part time. it must not be a good bag vape if it doesn't become your main medicating tool!


----------



## highflyby (Mar 23, 2010)

poplars said:


> it takes a week or two to totally get used to it chitown.
> 
> if you still smoked while trying to get used to a vape it wouldn't work. if you get a herbalaire or a volcano and just use nothing but it you will love it .
> 
> and I say the same to anyone who has a bag vape but only uses it part time. it must not be a good bag vape if it doesn't become your main medicating tool!


 *tokes off a bag, then reaches for his bowl*


hahahaha kidding, but he is right, it takes some getting use to. To me, its a completely different high. I have not received the head high I prefer since using the vape, but then again my herb selection has been below sub-par. 

 weed dealers, sell me better shit!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 24, 2010)

howak47 said:


> HERES THE TENT I STILL NEED TO GET A FLANGE FOR THE FANS BUT I THINK THIS IS GOING TO WORK OUT PRETTY GOOD
> [youtube]gvwfYRN1tWU[/youtube]


everythings lookin good..


----------



## howak47 (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## "SICC" (Mar 24, 2010)

That LS looks great man +REP

I had a quick question for you, im going to be upgrading my set up, and that Tent i was telling you about is going in my room, im gonna be running 500 watts of CFL's so i was wondering if your set up made a difference on your electricity bill?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 24, 2010)

damn those n/ls look leggy and sativa has fuck, with the exception of that one....


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 24, 2010)

also excellent flower to leaf ratio on the lemon skunk. gonna be a breeze to trim...... looks heavy sativa to


----------



## howak47 (Mar 24, 2010)

SICC";3948591]That LS looks great man +REP
I had a quick question for you said:


> also excellent flower to leaf ratio on the lemon skunk. gonna be a breeze to trim...... looks heavy sativa to


thanks man it smells great ...but the buds are not solid yet dont wknow if they will get hard or not its real fluffy 



chitownsmoking said:


> damn those n/ls look leggy and sativa has fuck, with the exception of that one....


yea they do look sativa but they supposed to be indica dominate but who knows haha i just hope i at least get 2 females out of them


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 24, 2010)

Cool, thanks for the input, i was just a lil paranoid that they would raise the bill haha, keep up the good work, im lookin forward to that LS when its harvested


----------



## howak47 (Mar 24, 2010)

I will have a little video up of the bigbud and zona x sourkush harvest in a while!!! Also iam bout to harvest the cheese it is more than ready so i will have pics and maybe a video of that up later also


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice Howak, I remember a month ago, people said that LS aint shit. My how shes grown


----------



## howak47 (Mar 24, 2010)

[youtube]bvE9ZTzA-7I[/youtube]


----------



## howak47 (Mar 24, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Nice Howak, I remember a month ago, people said that LS aint shit. My how shes grown


thanks for da comments man check out the new video i just posted !!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 24, 2010)

that ls is gonna be fluffy ass sativa smoke....


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 24, 2010)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]bvE9ZTzA-7I[/youtube]



nice vid man, that shit looks bomb


----------



## mugzie101 (Mar 24, 2010)

hey do you 12/12 from the start how are those plants small but still full of buds?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 24, 2010)

let me know how that bigbud smokes.. hope you like.. she looks frosty...


----------



## howak47 (Mar 24, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> let me know how that bigbud smokes.. hope you like.. she looks frosty...


i will let u know!!! iam sure it will be the shit it smells so dank and is sticky as fuck


----------



## howak47 (Mar 24, 2010)

just got done harvesting the cheese iam bout to make a video now so it will probly be tomorrow before its up !!!


----------



## howak47 (Mar 24, 2010)

the cheese harvest video !!!!!

[youtube]KfIlnh0zkBI[/youtube]


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 25, 2010)

U are def, gonna burn 1 down!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Mar 25, 2010)

nice harvest my friend.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Mar 25, 2010)

howak47 said:


> sicc it was $94 off ebay NEW


 ur shittin me man i paid 119 for mine and its smaller dosent have near as many built in holes for the vents as yours im pissed im gonna say somethin to my grow shop to hell wit that but man thats a nice ass tent and i cant wait to see what you do with it man.


----------



## howak47 (Mar 25, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> U are def, gonna burn 1 down!


hahaha u got dat right hahaha



pitbudz87 said:


> nice harvest my friend.


 thanks for the comment pit!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Mar 25, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> ur shittin me man i paid 119 for mine and its smaller dosent have near as many built in holes for the vents as yours im pissed im gonna say somethin to my grow shop to hell wit that but man thats a nice ass tent and i cant wait to see what you do with it man.


 i ordered mine from a grow shop in californa they had bout 20 of them left when i ordered !!!ithat sux man sorry to phear that!!! what size did u get ?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Mar 25, 2010)

ill have to measure it bro


----------



## howak47 (Mar 25, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> ill have to measure it bro


ok cool mine is a 2x4x5


----------



## pitbudz87 (Mar 25, 2010)

my tent is 2 foot on all 4 sides and about 4 foot high all 4 sides


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 25, 2010)

damn dude you should let that all dry and take a group shot of every strain you got.....


----------



## poplars (Mar 25, 2010)

for real. I'm jealous of the diversity of your stash


----------



## smkone2dadome420 (Mar 25, 2010)

SOuthside 99th represent!


----------



## howak47 (Mar 25, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> damn dude you should let that all dry and take a group shot of every strain you got.....


hahaha i would but dont have that much left of everything got bout 8 to 10 grams of each kind left except the powerkush i got like 1oz of that u know i had to make a little $$ hahahaha got plenty to smoke on for about another month or so maybe longer !! hope something shows female soon iam running out of bitchs only got the ls and the 1 female fruit kush and its kind of small


----------



## howak47 (Mar 25, 2010)

bout to be making some bubble hash after i get good and stoned its goin to take a couple hours but it will be worth it in the end going to use the trim from powerkush ,cheese,& bigbud also threw in some really small buds off the cheese that where to small to trim


----------



## poplars (Mar 25, 2010)

how is that cheese anyways?


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 26, 2010)

Wtf? Am i the only one who cant get on RIU?


----------



## GODFREY1 (Mar 26, 2010)

Naw man. You gotta go through a grip of links. And I can't get to my control panel either.


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 26, 2010)

I gotta google the titles of where I wanna go. Then click from google. I dont remember all 80 of my subs. Thought I got banned!


----------



## howak47 (Mar 26, 2010)

poplars said:


> how is that cheese anyways?


its lookin dank and smells so weird hahah the hash i made taste like the cheese smells and its very strong i will post a few pics of the cheese hash in a minute


----------



## howak47 (Mar 26, 2010)

ENDED UP WITH A LITTLE OVER 2 GRAMS!!!!THIS IS FROM 73 MICRON BAG & A 25 MICRON BAG THE STUFF IN THE OTHER BAGS WASNT DAT GOOD A LITTLE GRAINY


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 26, 2010)

Looks good man, how much trim did you use?


----------



## howak47 (Mar 26, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3956653]Looks good man, how much trim did you use?[/QUOTE]
thanks sicc!!! not to sure it was 2 little sandwitch bags full probly 1oz


----------



## howak47 (Mar 26, 2010)

hey CHI I just tried out a sample of the bigbud hybrid that shit is dank as fuck  has the best flavor to it !! thanks again


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 26, 2010)

Great! Now I want some hash. Lemme use ur new bags..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 26, 2010)

ummmmm, anyone know what happened to chitown?


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 26, 2010)

I think hes having computer problems


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 26, 2010)

I noticed chitown and a few others are now guests. what up with that?


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh shit i didnt notice that.

I think he got banned


----------



## howak47 (Mar 26, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3957816]Oh shit i didnt notice that.

I think he got banned [/QUOTE]
oo shit really ? why?


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 26, 2010)

I have no clue, but if his profile is like that, it means he got banned


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 27, 2010)

I don't think he got banned, I think the server is a little fucked. There's another dude that had the same problem and made a thread in the support section. That one mod roastduck said it was a server malfunction


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 27, 2010)

Cooooooool!!!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Mar 27, 2010)

i sure as hell hope he dident get banned i was wondering the same thing when i saw guest under chi's name.


----------



## howak47 (Mar 27, 2010)

man ilam startin to get freaked out bout my northern lights i think i have spotted 2 or 3 males but not 100% sure yet damnt i hope all 5 of them are not going to be male cause if they are iam goin to end up running out of bud before next harvest i may need to just start gettin female seeds hahahahha


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 27, 2010)

Dont say that. Didnt u breed the SK with the Cheese, or somethin?


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 27, 2010)

Sucks about the males. You grow moms out dont you?


----------



## howak47 (Mar 27, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Dont say that. Didnt u breed the SK with the Cheese, or somethin?


i got beans & got like 10 sprouts goin of dif stuff but they just got started 5 days ago !!!! I tryed to pollinate the cheese but i dont think the pollin ever took think the last bet of sk pollin i had may have gone bad!!!
will post pics of sprouts later


----------



## howak47 (Mar 27, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Sucks about the males. You grow moms out dont you?


no dont have any mothers cause i was doin 12/12 from seed i just got the tent so i have a flower and veg room now so i will be doin that i the future


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 27, 2010)

howak47 said:


> i got beans & got like 10 sprouts goin of dif stuff but they just got started 5 days ago !!!! I tryed to pollinate the cheese but i dont think the pollin ever took think the last bet of sk pollin i had may have gone bad!!!
> will post pics of sprouts later


Ouch!!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Mar 27, 2010)

hey man check out the new cabinet i built for mothers got a cloner and a veg shelf tell me what you think [youtube]ATOHbT0f4EM[/youtube]


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 27, 2010)

Look at Pit!! Gettin it in And u uploaded that vid, SOLO! Repped, for shitz and gigglez+


----------



## pitbudz87 (Mar 27, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Look at Pit!! Gettin it in And u uploaded that vid, SOLO! Repped, for shitz and gigglez+


 haha yea i jus sold the thing too monday built it and sold it


----------



## howak47 (Mar 27, 2010)

Pit the cab looks great good video!!!


----------



## howak47 (Mar 27, 2010)

\


----------



## howak47 (Mar 27, 2010)

THIS SHIT SUCKS


[youtube]bz5QggbUOUo[/youtube]


----------



## howak47 (Mar 27, 2010)

[youtube]-t_fsG6p_6c[/youtube]


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 27, 2010)

That does suck! Hempy party cup huh? I can dig it


----------



## poplars (Mar 28, 2010)

sorry bout those males . . . .

I only have 1 NL male so far, and one bubblegum x thcbomb male as well . . . .though shit could just suddenly pop up tomorroww....


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 28, 2010)

Pops, that Thcbomb X Bubble pollen sounds good tho..


----------



## poplars (Mar 28, 2010)

yeah I've never grown it before but if it's legit it could be worth crossing . . . . . .


I actually know the NL is legit so I kind of want to cross SK with it


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 28, 2010)

NL with anything is legit. U add the Sk and boyeeee.


Chi!!! WTF??


----------



## poplars (Mar 28, 2010)

I bet that'd make SK an amazing outdoor plant . . . . NL x SK. shit. that bubblebomb x sk would be nice too . . . . . . . but it depends on if the bubblebomb is going to be as nice as I think it is . . . . .


I'm probably going to keep 1 clone each of the bubblebomb and NL. just in case they're bombbbb...


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 28, 2010)

Looking good Howak.


----------



## howak47 (Mar 28, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Looking good Howak.


thanks man !!! 
HEY DOES ANYONE KNOW ANYTHING BOUT NATURAL GOODS KEIF BOXS OR A GOOD PRICED ONE THATS BETTER THAN THIS ONE 

Please wait
Image not available


----------



## pitbudz87 (Mar 28, 2010)

build your own man they rnt hard man and it wuld probably be cheaper that way too ive been meaning to if i had the cash id do a step by step tutorial jus hit up your local hobby shop and ull find everthing you need to do it


----------



## howak47 (Mar 28, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> build your own man they rnt hard man and it wuld probably be cheaper that way too ive been meaning to if i had the cash id do a step by step tutorial jus hit up your local hobby shop and ull find everthing you need to do it


yea i have thought of makeing one i just dont really have the time to do it !!!!this one is only bout $30 just want to make sure i get a good one that is not cheaply made


----------



## pitbudz87 (Mar 28, 2010)

hell bra if its 30 bucks grab it man thats a good deal


----------



## howak47 (Mar 28, 2010)

WELL I ENDED UP WITH 1 OZ & A QUARTER (35 GRAMS DRY)
IT GOT PUT IN JARS TO CURE YESTERDAY 27TH!!!


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hell of a trim job. For $30, u cant lose really.


----------



## howak47 (Mar 28, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Hell of a trim job. For $30, u cant lose really.


thanks man!! yea i guess your right !!!iam goin to look around a little more


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 29, 2010)

still around, internet still disconnetcted.. good look on the cheese though


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hes alive, now im thinkin Chi did get banned..


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 29, 2010)

same here


----------



## theexpress (Mar 29, 2010)

something fishy is foing on and im gonna go holler at rolli right now....... i cant log into my account. doesnt say shit about me being banned.... i didnt do anything to get banned. so ima holler at rolli


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 29, 2010)

Express!!!! Lol welcome home


----------



## fried at 420 (Mar 29, 2010)

got sum nice buds there bro mmm i can smell 'em here haha 
my grow is doin aight i mean its a n experiment to see how long a plant could last under 120v florescents and actually doin preety good 3rd set of leaves comin up now and its only been about a week since i started prayin 4 a gurl

looks like you got this shit on lock howak chitowns got sum dope strains


----------



## howak47 (Mar 29, 2010)

theexpress said:


> something fishy is foing on and im gonna go holler at rolli right now....... i cant log into my account. doesnt say shit about me being banned.... i didnt do anything to get banned. so ima holler at rolli


yea man check dat shit out and see whats up !!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Mar 29, 2010)

fried at 420 said:


> got sum nice buds there bro mmm i can smell 'em here haha
> my grow is doin aight i mean its a n experiment to see how long a plant could last under 120v florescents and actually doin preety good 3rd set of leaves comin up now and its only been about a week since i started prayin 4 a gurl
> 
> looks like you got this shit on lock howak chitowns got sum dope strains


hahaha thanks for the comments man !! iam bout to go check your thread out !!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 29, 2010)

seems lots of people lost there accounts.....shitty... howak how u like that bigbud??? pretty decent right?


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 29, 2010)

so you just have to use your new account?


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 29, 2010)

Chi is a newb again?lol Thats fucked


----------



## theexpress (Mar 29, 2010)

yes sicc gotta use this one from now on. wouldnt be the first time i started from scratch...... and yes ditty i am a newb again... lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 29, 2010)

choo choo pimp, choo choo Mir got knocked the fishizzle out! told ya so! dos santos is next to go to sleep


----------



## howak47 (Mar 29, 2010)

JUST SPARKED UP A JOINT OF CHEESE & POWERKUSH MIXED TOGETHER BOUT TO BE STONED HAHAHAHAH


----------



## howak47 (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 29, 2010)

Cheese and power kush come together! Lmao


----------



## pitbudz87 (Mar 29, 2010)

lookin good bro i started some more blue mystics today i need to get some more diverse genetics in my grows wish those zona seeds hadent cracked i wanted to grow it bad and try a cross


----------



## poplars (Mar 29, 2010)

need to learn how to roll cones howak!!!



daaank bud though


----------



## theexpress (Mar 29, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> choo choo pimp, choo choo Mir got knocked the fishizzle out! told ya so! dos santos is next to go to sleep


 
yo mir got murderd.... i never thought he would try and stand with cowboy carwin.... his head was still too big from that last congo fight..... plus in all honesty i knew mir cant take a punch from that vera fight and a few others, and that mir cardio wasnt the best when he was 245-255 non the less 265... bottom line he should not stood with shane...

.......dos santos has heavier hands then mir.... dos santos=238 pounds... thats scarey


----------



## theexpress (Mar 29, 2010)

i got every other fight pick right... and if alves would have fought fitch fitch would have got k.o........ i had to go with with over killa b


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 29, 2010)

I had every pick right too,,,,including the Mir fight


----------



## theexpress (Mar 30, 2010)

^^^^^nice!!!!! i still got dos santos over cain..... but not every time.... there gonna have wars to come


----------



## theexpress (Mar 30, 2010)

im feeling cigano, and jon bones jones..... though i dont know what bones would do against machida, shogun, and now looks like spider silva too... possibly rampage aswell. he got guys like vera, evens, forrest, all day


----------



## theexpress (Mar 30, 2010)

free lesson in thuganomics...... if you take one cup of water and add 20-30 ciggerettes worth of tabacco and boil it down to a few c.c.'s so that it will fit in a syringe, and you stick someone with that syringe. they will be dead of a heart attack in 10-30 sec.


food for thought...


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 30, 2010)

I noted that shit in my brain. You never know when you're gonna feel frisky!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 30, 2010)

^^^ ya never know


----------



## poplars (Mar 30, 2010)

supchitown looks like I got lucky by not losing my account 

that shit sucks brooo. you had like 7k posts.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Mar 30, 2010)

what u lost ur account thats bs man how shitty.


----------



## howak47 (Mar 30, 2010)

theexpress said:


> free lesson in thuganomics...... if you take one cup of water and add 20-30 ciggerettes worth of tabacco and boil it down to a few c.c.'s so that it will fit in a syringe, and you stick someone with that syringe. they will be dead of a heart attack in 10-30 sec.
> 
> 
> food for thought...


yea that is in poor mans james bond & the anarchist cookbook hahah good shit  oo yea love the bigbud it is reallly dank like the flavor it has


----------



## howak47 (Mar 30, 2010)

still not sure what the other 2 nl are but one is lookin like a male damnit that will be 4 out of 5 male that shit sucks ass just hope the last one is a girl


----------



## poplars (Mar 30, 2010)

shitty bro . . . . . . I already have 1 female NL for sure, and 2 female bubblebombs


----------



## howak47 (Mar 30, 2010)

poplars said:


> shitty bro . . . . . . I already have 1 female NL for sure, and 2 female bubblebombs


thats good man congrats on the females!!!!i have 1 fruit kush female & lemon skunk thats almost done and the rest are sprouts on 18/6 i have 4 unknown strains growin on 12/12 in the tent that are sprouts i 1 week old like the others


----------



## theexpress (Mar 30, 2010)

poplars....... you been vegging sourkush for almost 3 months now........ bust out a pic


----------



## howak47 (Mar 31, 2010)

theexpress said:


> poplars....... you been vegging sourkush for almost 3 months now........ bust out a pic


hell yea iam ready to see em to !!!


----------



## poplars (Mar 31, 2010)

lol dude they're so fucking huge.


that sativa phenotype has some really huge leaves when it gets big!


dude . . . . . . . this is gonna be the biggest outdoor I"ve ever done.


pics today if I don't forget.


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 31, 2010)

^^^^^^ reminder^^^^^*&#8364;£+¥%&#8226;


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2010)

poplars said:


> lol dude they're so fucking huge.
> 
> 
> that sativa phenotype has some really huge leaves when it gets big!
> ...


 
yeah lil buddy lets see them bitches!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Mar 31, 2010)

yea ,poplars come on man lets see dem fat bitches !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 31, 2010)

Waitin patiently.........................................................


----------



## poplars (Mar 31, 2010)

sorry guys just not feelin it today. been kinda an off day.


I gotta be in a good mood to take pics . 

pics tomorrow for sure, I'm straight shit if I don't deliver tomorrow!


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 31, 2010)

Straight shit! U said it, not us. Hate 'off' days. Erything takes 2x longer.


----------



## poplars (Mar 31, 2010)

yeah I"m hella draggin right now....


time to vape more sativa


----------



## howak47 (Mar 31, 2010)

ok poplars ill be waitin on them pics hahahah iam vapein some dank indica now on my 3rd bag iam very stoned bout to go play mw2 on xbox


----------



## poplars (Mar 31, 2010)

hah i only have a lil indica right now to vape at night, gets me so fuckin high.

ima need to find someone else to trade with soon. get some indicaaa.....

anyways vaped 2 bags of sativa, pretty highhhh


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 31, 2010)

Mw2!! Waitin for new maps.....fuck!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2010)

chitown is smoking on some skunk tonight......


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2010)

also whats wrong with yall.. dont you see ur boy chi is hurting.. they done deleted my account. hook a playa up with some rep...... or i will be to see you!!!! and when i come god help you if you look me directly in the eye!!!! lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 31, 2010)

what was that? chitown smells like skunk tonite?? LOL


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what was that? chitown smells like skunk tonite?? LOL


 
..........GOT SOAP??? LOLOLOL


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 31, 2010)

theexpress said:


> also whats wrong with yall.. dont you see ur boy chi is hurting.. they done deleted my account. hook a playa up with some rep...... or i will be to see you!!!! and when i come god help you if you look me directly in the eye!!!! lol


 I repped your burritto eating ass allready!  it told me I gotta wait some


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I repped your burritto eating ass allready!  it told me I gotta wait some


 
lol ok dont trip i make a mean spam burrito,,,, i got yall somoans all day


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 31, 2010)

bj penn interview on spike as we speak


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2010)

damn tito is annoying lol good fight though


----------



## howak47 (Mar 31, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Mw2!! Waitin for new maps.....fuck!


why u still waiting i already got them ..got em the day it came out 30th


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 31, 2010)

Battlefield Bad Company 2 > COD MW2


----------



## howak47 (Apr 1, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3979612]Battlefield Bad Company 2 > COD MW2  [/QUOTE]
got them both !!!battlefield 2 is bad ass


----------



## howak47 (Apr 1, 2010)

still waiting on dat last fucking northern lights to show sex hope its a fucin female if not i got all males from the 5 beans i had damn & i payedf for these damn seeds & its going to put me 3 months behind my plan


----------



## poplars (Apr 1, 2010)

fuck that's shitty bro . . . . . these NL I have are some seeds my mom got like 5 years ago.

they all germed great hahaha it's fucking surprising. I did have them in the freezer though.

regardless it's looking like I only have 1 female NL so I'm gonna clone that beeze.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 1, 2010)

damn thats sucks howak, hopefully it turns out to be a female, all males would be really shitty


----------



## pitbudz87 (Apr 1, 2010)

my fingers r crossed for you and ill be praying to the ganja gods man.


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 1, 2010)

Good look! Off to get Micropointz..


----------



## theexpress (Apr 1, 2010)

someone promised an update.............


----------



## theexpress (Apr 1, 2010)

also thank you guys for the rep. much much love


----------



## howak47 (Apr 1, 2010)

poplars said:


> fuck that's shitty bro . . . . . these NL I have are some seeds my mom got like 5 years ago.
> 
> they all germed great hahaha it's fucking surprising. I did have them in the freezer though.
> 
> regardless it's looking like I only have 1 female NL so I'm gonna clone that beeze.





SICC";3981221]damn thats sucks howak said:


> my fingers r crossed for you and ill be praying to the ganja gods man.


thanks everyone i have been prayin this whole time bout to stress me the fuck out but thanks for the kcomments it should lbe showin here any day now 



theexpress said:


> someone promised an update.............


yea they did and i think it was said like this hahah!!!!((((( quote pics tomorrow for sure, I'm straight shit if I don't deliver tomorrow! 
COME ON POPLARS BUST DEM BITCHES OUT ALREADY DONT WANT TO BE STRAIGHT SHIT NOW DO U? 



theexpress said:


> also thank you guys for the rep. much much love


 no prob man


----------



## poplars (Apr 1, 2010)

uploading now  I actually forgot till I looked at this thread again


----------



## poplars (Apr 1, 2010)

1st bubba kush pheno plant


2nd bubba kush pheno:


Sour Diesel pheno:




I'm gonna take off those 2 tops that are leaning and make them clones pretty soon . 

and it turns out I have 2 NL females, and I'm not sure about any of the other ones.

NL Females:


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice, NL look a little leggy, but the others seem nice and dense. These moms only or whens the flower


----------



## poplars (Apr 1, 2010)

lol the NL's look exactly as they should imo . . . . they're hybrids, not supposed to look like a dense ass indica .


but if you wanted them to look less leggy I could have topped them every node . . . . didn't feel the need.


they're all going outside this year .


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 1, 2010)

Good call, the sun will fill them all out for sure.


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 2, 2010)

Thought you guys might wana see my harvest so ere are a few pics from the last update...




















my guess is between 12-14oz. But I'llknow for sure in a few days.


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hell yeah pops, them botches gonna be huge with that sun on em. Nice work!

U to Integra, helluva harvest.


----------



## Dr High (Apr 2, 2010)

Impressive Pops! Can't wait to see them outside!! gunna be 10 footers for sure.


----------



## poplars (Apr 2, 2010)

hah I'm gonna top them before they hit 6 feet .. . . LOL


----------



## howak47 (Apr 2, 2010)

hell yea poplars good pics they are fuckin huge man !!!! cant wait to see some buds on them !!!! ++++REP


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 2, 2010)

Yeah them SK's are fucin huge


----------



## poplars (Apr 2, 2010)

yeah its kind of a bitch, if the weather was good I would put them outside already . . . .

looking like another week or two of bad weather before spring permenantly kicks in over here


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 2, 2010)

I cant wait for the good weather, its been so random here lately


----------



## theexpress (Apr 2, 2010)

poplars said:


> 1st bubba kush pheno plant
> 
> 
> 2nd bubba kush pheno:
> ...


 
ffucking wow..... those are gonna be hella huge outside. THATS GONNA BE THE SIGHT TO SEE!!!! get em out there pop.....its fucking been 80 in da chi lST FEW DAYS...IM SURE ITS WARM IN NOR CAL. NOW


EDIT... I WOULD START PUTTING THOSE PLANTS OUTSIDE EVERYDAY FOR A FEW HOURS TO GET EM USED TGO NATURAL SUN RAYS AAND HOPEFULLY SOME WIND....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 2, 2010)

And great hasrvest integra!!! Was that the young blue kush?


----------



## poplars (Apr 2, 2010)

lol bro we have a fat storm going through right now , no sun, 60MPH gusts.


if I put them out there now, they'd get ripped apart LOL.

high of 45 today  will be shitty till wednesday lol.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 2, 2010)

poplars said:


> lol bro we have a fat storm going through right now , no sun, 60MPH gusts.
> 
> 
> if I put them out there now, they'd get ripped apart LOL.
> ...


 
haha soo much for the california sunshine.... you knpw when to put them out, just do it has soon has you can....its feelin like summertime chi this way....


----------



## poplars (Apr 2, 2010)

one great thing about out here is that once the sun comes here it stays for the whole season, till about october.

edit: getting high as fuck off sativa vape while the wind pounds the walls 

trust me I"m really in no hurry . I started late last year, and look how great it turned out .

not only am I starting off with like 6times bigger plants, I'm going to be starting atleast a month earlier than last time, so worrying about getting them in on time is no problem bro


----------



## theexpress (Apr 2, 2010)

you will be smoking real good this fall, and hopefully you will have enough to make it till next fall


----------



## poplars (Apr 2, 2010)

oh I will for sure .


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 2, 2010)

Yeah, that was the Blue Kush. It was my "awakes" harvest, only about 10% amber. I like it for my daytime smoke and for when I have to do shit after I smoke. The right side is going extra long so I have a nice batch of heavy couchlock. This Stuff gets me so high its unbelieveable. If I smoke a hole pipe I feel lost and I get a nice numb feeling on my tounge.


----------



## howak47 (Apr 2, 2010)

nice harvest integra!!!! do u have a dry weight or is all that still hanging up?


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 2, 2010)

its all still hanging. will probly be done on sun or mon.


----------



## howak47 (Apr 3, 2010)

new video plants on desk are almost 2 weeks old 

[youtube]m-iZWqAQ0iA[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice vid homie, what are your temps in the tent?


----------



## howak47 (Apr 3, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3989089]Nice vid homie, what are your temps in the tent?[/QUOTE]
THANKS SICC !!! THEY ARE AROUND 78 TO 80 AND AT NIGHT IT GETS ABOUT 67 TO 70 SEEMS TO BE WORKING GOOD THE FLANGES FOR THE FANS SHOULD BE HERE IN A FEW DAYS CAUSE RIGHT NOW THE FANS ARE JUST HANGING UP THERE AND THERE MAY BE A LITTLE LIGHT COMING THREW BUT THE FLANGES WILL TAKE CARE OF THAT


----------



## howak47 (Apr 3, 2010)

JUST GOT THIS NEW GLASS BLUNT 1ST TIME EVER USING ONE OF THESE !!! WORKS REALLY GOOD AND LAST A LONG TIME 

[youtube]fNZ1PvyP5PU[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 3, 2010)

howak47 said:


> JUST GOT THIS NEW GLASS BLUNT 1ST TIME EVER USING ONE OF THESE !!! WORKS REALLY GOOD AND LAST A LONG TIME
> 
> [youtube]fNZ1PvyP5PU[/youtube]


That tight, i've seen those before but never really knew how good they worked 


howak47 said:


> THANKS SICC !!! THEY ARE AROUND 78 TO 80 AND AT NIGHT IT GETS ABOUT 67 TO 70 SEEMS TO BE WORKING GOOD THE FLANGES FOR THE FANS SHOULD BE HERE IN A FEW DAYS CAUSE RIGHT NOW THE FANS ARE JUST HANGING UP THERE AND THERE MAY BE A LITTLE LIGHT COMING THREW BUT THE FLANGES WILL TAKE CARE OF THAT



Oh ok cool, im going to get my tent up after i harvest my cup, then use my old cab to clone and vegg in, gonna try to get a lil perpetual thing going if i can. Gonna be hanging two 250 watt CFL's with wing type reflector's


----------



## poplars (Apr 3, 2010)

howak47 said:


> JUST GOT THIS NEW GLASS BLUNT 1ST TIME EVER USING ONE OF THESE !!! WORKS REALLY GOOD AND LAST A LONG TIME
> 
> [youtube]fNZ1PvyP5PU[/youtube]


man I definitely need to get one of those for hiking . . . .


----------



## howak47 (Apr 3, 2010)

yea man it works great i only payed $10 for this one


----------



## poplars (Apr 3, 2010)

yeah I'm gonna have to go somewhere like 80 m iles away to buy something from a decent glass shop . . . sort of not worth it to me. unless I find a good website.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Apr 3, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea man it works great i only payed $10 for this one


That shit's badass.


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 3, 2010)

Thats pretty sweet howak. Never even heard of those. I'll probly pick one up for my collection.


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 3, 2010)

That bitch is tight! Im in E. Lansing so we got madd head shops. Gonna get one this week. Lets go Spartans!!


----------



## howak47 (Apr 4, 2010)

bout to order a keif box but i still dont know what a good one is to get dont want to buy shit u know so if any of u have suggestions i would appreciate it


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 4, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> That bitch is tight! Im in E. Lansing so we got madd head shops. Gonna get one this week. Lets go Spartans!!


Fuck yeah man me too. Sad loss last nite tho  and cedarfest was just not the same this year. If you do find one around town let me know, I'd be interested in picking one up myself.


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 4, 2010)

^^^^ Wyld Side, In Flight and Oz, all have them. In sure Silver Streak and Kats does also. That game did sux! I was waitin to hear about us rioting. Just thrown beer bottles...


----------



## howak47 (Apr 4, 2010)

well all 5 of the northern lights from kc brains turned male what a waste of fucking time & money i will never get anything else with kc brains wrote on it !!! my friend that got the other 5 nl seeds had 3 males and the 2 females got sick and did not turn out good at all !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i think iam about to order 5 Big Buddha Cheesus Feminized seeds and i get a free dna lemon skunk & 1 dna rocklock fem seed for free seems like a good strain cup winner cheese x godbud what does everyone think i should do


----------



## howak47 (Apr 4, 2010)

or i might get the new vanilla kush that won the cup in 09 it sounds like sum dank ass shit and its only $4 more than the cheesus


----------



## poplars (Apr 4, 2010)

vanilla kush sounds chronic!


I have 2 NL females , and 1 bubblegum x thcbomb female


----------



## howak47 (Apr 4, 2010)

i broke a bud off 

[youtube]AEeJacRX8pc[/youtube]


----------



## poplars (Apr 5, 2010)

howak47 said:


> i broke a bud off
> 
> [youtube]AEeJacRX8pc[/youtube]


that's gonna have a nice sativa high for sure.


----------



## highflyby (Apr 5, 2010)

poplars said:


> that's gonna have a nice sativa high for sure.


 That shits going to be smokin howak


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 5, 2010)

Get the Violator Kush! Yummm I aint seen anyone grow Vanilla yet, so Ill wait. I had a thread about Cheesus. Someone said it was very, picky. And was a 10-10 1/2 week strain.


----------



## poplars (Apr 5, 2010)

yeah if you have a choice VK is definitely the winner . . . . . . . .


----------



## poplars (Apr 5, 2010)

ooo . . . . . . . Sour Violator anyone?


----------



## jeb5304 (Apr 5, 2010)

i need to get my hands on some of them sour kush seeds.


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sour Violator!!! Ohhhhh shit Chi and I were talkin bout VK a few weeks ago. That is what he was probably thinkin too...


----------



## poplars (Apr 5, 2010)

jeb5304 said:


> i need to get my hands on some of them sour kush seeds.


VIP only  



@fditty for sure, anyone who thinks of VK and knows about SK probably wants to cross them . . . .


----------



## jeb5304 (Apr 5, 2010)

fro realz.. i really neeed them. chitown hook a brotha up. yea man that would be a sick combo. if i cant get any ill have to try to make some. lol. well somethin simular. like a greenhouse fem bubba with thseeds sage n sour. so a sour kushage. lol i got the bubba goin at abou 3-4 wks and its smells unreal. lots of sticky resin. suprised me. lemon looks dank howak how long till chop?


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 5, 2010)

VIP only homie


----------



## howak47 (Apr 5, 2010)

got my flanges for the fans in tent today moved them to dif spots also 

[youtube]-0XbzvlOBXg[/youtube]


----------



## mugzie101 (Apr 5, 2010)

how do you get such dense yields but with small plants do you always 12/12 from start?


----------



## howak47 (Apr 5, 2010)

mugzie101 said:


> how do you get such dense yields but with small plants do you always 12/12 from start?


i was doing 12/12 from start to finish like pass 2 or 3 grows but since i got the tent i have veg and flower now


----------



## poplars (Apr 5, 2010)

^^ I'd say it's mainly because he has good indica strains . . .. and knows how to feed well.

as long as you know how to feed well you know you're getting the most out of your plant . . . . 

however if you're yeilds are still small, it's the strain, simple as that.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2010)

mugzie101 said:


> how do you get such dense yields but with small plants do you always 12/12 from start?


The cfl's keep the plant nice, tight, and dense, minimal stretch.


----------



## howak47 (Apr 6, 2010)

THE LEMON SKUNK WILL BE HARVESTED TOMORROW !!!! HERES A FEW PICS OF THE BUD THAT IS STILL DRYING AND A COUPLE OF THE REST OF THE PLANT !!!!!


----------



## mugzie101 (Apr 6, 2010)

have you ever 12/12 white widow? i am also ordering seeds from attitude on friday because of the deal theyll have. I will be ordering white widow,king kush,northern lights, bubba kush and purp you think i can 12/12 with these im currently running the same cab as fditty built


----------



## howak47 (Apr 6, 2010)

mugzie101 said:


> have you ever 12/12 white widow? i am also ordering seeds from attitude on friday because of the deal theyll have. I will be ordering white widow,king kush,northern lights, bubba kush and purp you think i can 12/12 with these im currently running the same cab as fditty built


yea u could 12/12 from seed any of them if u wanted to!!! what northern lights are u getin ? DONT GET THE KC BRAINS NORTHERN LIGHTS THEY ARE NO GOOD !!!!!!!!!!I JUST WENT AHEAD AND ORDERED MINE IAM GETTING 5 BARNEYS FARM BLUE CHEESE,5 GREEN HOUSE SEEDS BUBBA KUSH AND THE FREE BEANS ARE DNA ROCKLOCK AND DNA LEMON SKUNK


----------



## mugzie101 (Apr 6, 2010)

g13 labs northern lights  im gonna wait the 2 days maybe i can scrap some extra cash for more beans  it will be my first soil grow as i have a aerogarden 19 days in right now been reading this topic and it has really inspired me to 12/12 in soil  cant wait to see your bubba kush grow


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 6, 2010)

Loving the lemon skunk man! +rep if I could. I got a freebie bean of her from attitude i'll have to give it a go when I have room for a sativa.


----------



## howak47 (Apr 7, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Loving the lemon skunk man! +rep if I could. I got a freebie bean of her from attitude i'll have to give it a go when I have room for a sativa.


thanks for the comment man!!! yea this lemon skunk was a freebie seed last time i ordered will be getting another one for free with this order also !!!!!!

JUST DID A LITTLE TASTE TEST ON THE BUD THAT HAS BEEN DRYING IT TASTE REALLY GOOD ALREADY BEEN DRYING FOR 3 OR 4 DAYS IT IS IN JAR NOW FOR CURING


----------



## howak47 (Apr 7, 2010)

Click on the Thumbnails to Enlarge image​ 
Feminized Seeds Per Pack 05 Seeds 10 Seeds (+$34.92) *Price:* $42.49 

In Stock 
Quantity:​ 

 

Overall Rating:





Quality Rating:





Souvenier Rating:







*Sex :* Feminized
*Type :* Indica *Flowering :* Photoperiod *Genetics :* Big Buddha Cheese X Blueberry *Flowering Time :* Medium *Outdoor Harvest :* September *Height :* Medium *THC Level : *20% CBD 1.3% *Characteristics :* skunky-*cheese aroma 
*Barney's Farm Blue Cheese* *Feminized* is an indica dominated hybrid from the *Barney's Farm* feminized seed collection. *Blue Cheese* is a stable cross between a set of Blueberry males and a Big Buddha Cheese, the favourite strain for many of modern cannabis strains, and is characterised by short maturing, great yields and a very nice blueberry smell.
Being 80% indica and 20% sativa, these *cannabis seeds* combines the best qualities of her parents. Her feminized seeds have been stabilized during numerous breeding experiments carried out by the Barney's Farm specialist and show a very good rate of germination. They produce fairly short and stocky plants which grow quite bushy and so need a bit of room to spread out. Flowers developed by *Blue Cheese* varieties are compact and have round swirls that develop distinctly purple hues near the finish. The close internodes of this plant make it highly suitable for sea of green growing. Indoor plants mature in 8-10 weeks. Blue Cheese produces a huge main cola indoors or outdoors, with respectable additions to the yield from the controlled side branching. In the last two weeks, this strain finishes around Halloween.

*Blue Cheese* cannabis may not be the best variety for commercial growing, her yield is not as abundant as some strains' selected for their pumped-up buds, though 150 gr is quite generous compared to some other indica/sativa varieties. More important, that you enjoy every bit of it. A highly euphoric, hard hitting stoned effect combined with an extremely pleasant smoke made her a winner of the 3rd place in the High Times Sativa Cup 2006
5 and 10 feminized *cannabis seeds* available

Please Note: The Attitude Seedbank sells all seeds strictly for souvenir purposes only or for storage in case the laws may change and for the conservation of cannabis seeds. Seeds sold by The Attitude may not be germinated in countries not legal to do so. 
WARNING: *IT IS A CRIMINAL OFFENSE TO GERMINATE CANNABIS SEEDS IN MOST COUNTRIES* 





































REVIEWS & RATINGS
​





very nice very 














Fruity pebbles


















Click on the Thumbnails to Enlarge image​ 
Feminized Seeds Per Pack 05 Seeds 10 Seeds (+$33.40) *Price:* $42.49 

In Stock 
Quantity:​ 

 

Overall Rating:





Quality Rating:





Souvenier Rating:







*Sex :* Feminized
*Type :* *Flowering :* Photoperiod *Genetics :* Bubble Gum, Kush *Flowering Time :* *Outdoor Harvest :* October *Height :* *THC Level : *Unknown *Characteristics :* relaxing, narcotic, long lasting 
*Greenhouse Seeds* *Bubba **Kush* is guaranteed to be the juiciest tastiest Kush ever. The genetics of greenhouse seeds Bubba Kush is Bubble Gum x Kush. This very popular Kush is an extremely sought after strain but it has not been readily available until now. Green house Bubba Kush effects are powerful and heavy. The high starts in the face then spreads rapidly to the rest of the body. Greenhouse Bubba Kush puts in a bodynumbing effects. *Green house seeds Bubba Kush* is the all around super star bud. Theres a reason this herb is called Bubba Kush and not just Bubble gum and kush, its because this bud has everything, its *cannabis seeds* provide an awsome sweet smell, awsome taste, large hairs and great colour. It takes them 9 weeks to flower.
Bubba Kush instantly catches your attention with long hairs and icy crystal coating. The leaves are doused with frosty crystals at christmas, and adds to the look of this prize fighter. Bubba Kush is a potent strain, considered a worldwide hit by many smokers. *Bubba Kush* is characterized by its juicy flavour. *Green house Bubba Kush* effects are powerful and heavy. The origins of Kush cannabis are from landrace plants mainly in Afghanistan and sometimes, Iran, Pakistan, and Northern India with the name coming from the Hindu Kush mountain range.​ 
5 and 10 *Cannabis Seeds* packs


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 7, 2010)

I think in your vid you said that your exhaust fan was the one that is low at plant level...
Your exhaust should be up high with your intake down low at plant level, that way cooler air is brought in while the heat is exhausted out of the top
Everything is looking nice though bro, keep it up


----------



## Spoon420 (Apr 7, 2010)

my buddy grew some barneys farm blue cheese... they reeked of blueberry. kinda reminded me of bubbalicious and like the smelly crayons hahaha


----------



## howak47 (Apr 7, 2010)

tom__420 said:


> I think in your vid you said that your exhaust fan was the one that is low at plant level...
> Your exhaust should be up high with your intake down low at plant level, that way cooler air is brought in while the heat is exhausted out of the top
> Everything is looking nice though bro, keep it up


yea thats what i said. the only reason is i want the 6inch as the fan but there is no hole for 6inch at plant level it seems to be workin ok for now but i need to put another fan on the floor in there !!!!thanks for the comments


----------



## howak47 (Apr 7, 2010)

Spoon420 said:


> my buddy grew some barneys farm blue cheese... they reeked of blueberry. kinda reminded me of bubbalicious and like the smelly crayons hahaha


hell yea i cant wait to grow it sounds like the shit !!!


----------



## howak47 (Apr 7, 2010)

LEMON SKUNK HARVEST 

[youtube]ROK1OQink08[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2010)

nice ls harvest... u getting bubba huh? ur gonna find out she grows just like the sk...


----------



## poplars (Apr 8, 2010)

theexpress said:


> nice ls harvest... u getting bubba huh? ur gonna find out she grows just like the sk...


that reminds me, I saw someone else with a bubba kush clone, it was the first plant that stood out to me because it looked so much like the bubba phenotype!


also, it appears I have 3 different phenotypes . . . . I swear I have that canadian indica . . . I'll take pics later.

but I can tell you this, the bubba kush has thinner sharper pointed leaves, the sativa pheno has wider lighter leaves, and the canadian indica type has big thick indica leaves that are bigger than the bubba pheno but smaller than the sativa pheno with darker leaves and a thicker stem . . . . . 


I'll take pics to prove my findings later, but there is DEFINITELY 3 different leaf types here.


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 8, 2010)

^^^^ Ill take pics later.. Haha j/k


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2010)

i doubt it poplars its isolated to 2 phenotypes, and i havent had another pheno since the f2 crossing


----------



## poplars (Apr 8, 2010)

by later I mean /wayy/ later .

edit: there is definitely a different leaf structure in the other one bro. it has a thicker stem, grows a lot like the bubba pheno but different.

I'll have to take pics to show you for sure.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2010)

poplars said:


> that reminds me, I saw someone else with a bubba kush clone, it was the first plant that stood out to me because it looked so much like the bubba phenotype!
> 
> 
> also, it appears I have 3 different phenotypes . . . . I swear I have that canadian indica . . . I'll take pics later.
> ...


 
leaves are only a small part of determining phenotypes.. you also got alot of other mitigating factors.. such has node space/growth pattern or profile, calyx size{indicas have bigger rounder calxes with a thicker hair then sativas. } and ohter shit too. i think when shit is budding out you will find there is only 2 phenos


----------



## poplars (Apr 8, 2010)

yeah I was looking at very very subtle growth factors. after taking pics I really see no major differences between the two that would even establish anything but two phenotypes so I guess that settles it.


also, I thought indicas had smaller calyxes, just a LOT more of them, making up a denser bud? because my sativas have huge calyxes, just not a lot of them, so it makes for fluffy bud.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah I was looking at very very subtle growth factors. after taking pics I really see no major differences between the two that would even establish anything but two phenotypes so I guess that settles it.
> 
> 
> also, I thought indicas had smaller calyxes, just a LOT more of them, making up a denser bud? because my sativas have huge calyxes, just not a lot of them, so it makes for fluffy bud.


 
your sativa has big calyxes cuzz they were grown outside.. but im more talking about shape then size. but indicas have thicker pistils


----------



## poplars (Apr 8, 2010)

I agree with the thicker pistils, but I have indica bud that was grown outside (by someone else of course) that has smaller calyxes than my sativa, but much much more of them (the pistils are thicker too) 

so I'm pretty sure indica is based on smaller calyxes with thicker pistils making up a very dense bud 

edit: here's one of my outdoor buds from 2 years ago, indica dominant 

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/IMG_0414.jpg

see bro? small calyxes, huge pistils


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2010)

poplars said:


> I agree with the thicker pistils, but I have indica bud that was grown outside (by someone else of course) that has smaller calyxes than my sativa, but much much more of them (the pistils are thicker too)
> 
> so I'm pretty sure indica is based on smaller calyxes with thicker pistils making up a very dense bud


 
then you were growing sativa dom hybrids... look at a pure south east asian sativa close up.... then look at a pure indica close up.. u will see the s.e. asian sativa has smaller calyxes that are more ice cream cone shaped with longer thinner pistils that never get too large to were there packed into one another..... and a pure indica has bigger, more teardrop shaped calyxes that swell soo much there packed like sardines in a can

also generally speaking sativas have a better flower to leaf ratio then indicas


----------



## poplars (Apr 8, 2010)

sorry bro I've just not seen that sort of calyx development on indica, I truly believe it is more of a sativa thing, probably african sativa.


didn't you see that bud I posted? that's definitely an indica dominant hybrid, atleast 85%


edit: perhaps there are different kinds of indicas that don't have huge calyxes? idk...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2010)

lol its all gravey what do i know anyway. happy growing. btw the sourkush is around 90% indica i would guess somewere around there


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 8, 2010)

u gon love the smell of the blue cheese, but you gon hate the yield.


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 8, 2010)

^^^^ Damn! Bof of yall come back on the same day? Yall met halfway?? Two of Americas most wanted, in the same muthafuckin place, at the same muthafuckin time!


----------



## poplars (Apr 8, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol its all gravey what do i know anyway. happy growing. btw the sourkush is around 90% indica i would guess somewere around there


jeeze bro I'm just trying to figure shit out, sorry that I don't believe everything you say on the drop of a dime . . . . . it just doesn't make sense that I've seen indica dominant strains with small calyxes and huge pistils if it isn't part of the indica strain . . . . . 

but whatever bro, it doesn't matter anyways I guess.


----------



## highflyby (Apr 8, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> ^^^^ Damn! Bof of yall come back on the same day? Yall met halfway?? Two of Americas most wanted, in the same muthafuckin place, at the same muthafuckin time!


You must be talking about both your personalities bro! hahaha j/k But man, i havent been on Live in a while because Im mad at microsoft, and currently trying to get a ps3


----------



## howak47 (Apr 8, 2010)

theexpress said:


> nice ls harvest... u getting bubba huh? ur gonna find out she grows just like the sk...


thanks chi!!!!yea they should be here next week sometime cant wait i know it will be dank !!!



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> u gon love the smell of the blue cheese, but you gon hate the yield.


yea i havfe heard it smells great hahah its all good i will still get at least 1 to 1 1/2 ozs off each one ...i will be vegging them for a while


----------



## howak47 (Apr 8, 2010)

i put up light blinds to block the light comeing from the veg room cause i think a little light was comeing threw the fan on the top of tent and we cant have that also got a new fan for the tent everything thats on desk are around 19 days old and they are on 18/6 light cycle


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 8, 2010)

lol i think that tent need a lil cleaning, all that dirt on the bottom 

Cant wait to see what you pull off with some vegging, your 12/12 always produced very well


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 8, 2010)

Those party cups on a vent register?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 8, 2010)

oh shit.. u veggin now?.. damn i been gon a lil second.
my powerkush is growing good btw, i took clones n ill be startin my lil perp cycle back up.


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 8, 2010)

How long you veg your clones after rooting? I would expect about 2 weeks to be perfect to let them start to fill out the root system. What's your experience? how many weeks vegging after root before flipping the switch is "best".


----------



## mugzie101 (Apr 8, 2010)

did you add guaranteed shipping to your order? you think its worth it?


----------



## howak47 (Apr 8, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Those party cups on a vent register?


hahah its 3 vent covers stacked on top of eachother hahaha 



SICC";4011758]lol i think that tent need a lil cleaning said:


> oh shit.. u veggin now?.. damn i been gon a lil second.
> my powerkush is growing good btw, i took clones n ill be startin my lil perp cycle back up.


yea i have some veging and some in tent are on 12/12 from seed !!! i will check out your grow right now


----------



## howak47 (Apr 8, 2010)

mugzie101 said:


> did you add guaranteed shipping to your order? you think its worth it?


hell yea its worth it cause if it does not come the 1st time they will re send u your stuff again for no extra charge + it looks better if u r gettin a t shirt or a mug in the mail also they came normally within a week


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 8, 2010)

howak47 said:


> hell yea its worth it cause if it does not come the 1st time they will re send u your stuff again for no extra charge + it looks better if u r gettin a t shirt or a mug in the mail also they came normally within a week


If your making a small order, you can skip the guaranteed. I have done both ways with great success. Attitude hasn't let me down yet.


----------



## mugzie101 (Apr 8, 2010)

howak47 said:


> hell yea its worth it cause if it does not come the 1st time they will re send u your stuff again for no extra charge + it looks better if u r gettin a t shirt or a mug in the mail also they came normally within a week


they accept like prepaid right?
im ordering tomorrow2 shirts with my older plus 3 free seeds


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2010)

i know your learning pop... you know i still got love for u lil buddy u was the first one to bord the chitown express no? BUT HOWAK WAS THE ONE WHO GOT BIZZY FASTEST. much abliged sir. anyways your taking the sourkush to new levels... ive never vegged her has long has you have before.. or even tried them outside yet... though im sure they would do well outside. they may be prone to mold cuzz there soo dense, but here in good ole illinois they would be done before all that nasty weather would start, wich would be late oct, around halloween... dont know about cali though....

good luck man. no hard feelings huh? be a goon like me.. goons dont have feelings...lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 9, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i know your learning pop... you know i still got love for u lil buddy u was the first one to bord the chitown express no? BUT HOWAK WAS THE ONE WHO GOT BIZZY FASTEST. much abliged sir. anyways your taking the sourkush to new levels... ive never vegged her has long has you have before.. or even tried them outside yet... though im sure they would do well outside. they may be prone to mold cuzz there soo dense, but here in good ole illinois they would be done before all that nasty weather would start, wich would be late oct, around halloween... dont know about cali though....
> 
> good luck man. no hard feelings huh? be a goon like me.. goons dont have feelings...lol


Goons have feelings to.


----------



## mugzie101 (Apr 9, 2010)

howak just ordered lol woke up at 5 am to get the free shirt lol. I got 7 beans coming kings kush,white widow,blue cheese(I cant wait to try cheese never even heard of it) But for free i got lemon skunk, vanilla kush, pineapple punch, and auto flower power  I cant wait to start all these ladys !


----------



## poplars (Apr 9, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i know your learning pop... you know i still got love for u lil buddy u was the first one to bord the chitown express no? BUT HOWAK WAS THE ONE WHO GOT BIZZY FASTEST. much abliged sir. anyways your taking the sourkush to new levels... ive never vegged her has long has you have before.. or even tried them outside yet... though im sure they would do well outside. they may be prone to mold cuzz there soo dense, but here in good ole illinois they would be done before all that nasty weather would start, wich would be late oct, around halloween... dont know about cali though....
> 
> good luck man. no hard feelings huh? be a goon like me.. goons dont have feelings...lol


for sure.

oh yeah don't worry about mold either, up here in nor-cal we have hella low humidity levels during budding season, absolutely no mold problems here  


I've grown dense ass indica bud outside before with no mold problems at all, last year was just shitty for strains.

btw, I found out yesterday I have 2 bubblebomb females ( bubblegum x thc bomb) and 2 NL females .

this will be an awesome grow this year indeed.



and I was on the express first, but had I not had financial difficulties I would have been growing it first as well. sadly financial difficulties have me growing it outdoors (which is much more ideal for me, because 1 harvest lasts over a year.)

I should be growing indoors next year so then shit gets even more interesting!


----------



## howak47 (Apr 9, 2010)

mugzie101 said:


> howak just ordered lol woke up at 5 am to get the free shirt lol. I got 7 beans coming kings kush,white widow,blue cheese(I cant wait to try cheese never even heard of it) But for free i got lemon skunk, vanilla kush, pineapple punch, and auto flower power  I cant wait to start all these ladys !


yea mine are at the overseas shiping center should be here tuesday maybe!! i was going to get the vanilla kush but changed my mind i will get it next time i order!!!the lemon sklunk is really good and i9 just grow some greenhouse cheese and it is strong as shit hahahi cant wait to try the blue cheese going to be good did u get the barneys farm bc?


----------



## howak47 (Apr 9, 2010)

well iam leaving tyo go fishing at the lake be back sat night


----------



## mugzie101 (Apr 9, 2010)

howak47 said:


> well iam leaving tyo go fishing at the lake be back sat night


some q's for when you get back how long do you usually grow for in 12/12? also when do you start your flowering nutes? cant wait so excited my grow right now is bagseed in a aerogarden and they should show sex by next week


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 9, 2010)

mugzie101 said:


> some q's for when you get back how long do you usually grow for in 12/12? also when do you start your flowering nutes? cant wait so excited my grow right now is bagseed in a aerogarden and they should show sex by next week


12/12 depends on space you got and how big u want each plant. For most people 4-5 weeks is plenty (5 weeks veg mine were maybe a foot tall, 5 weeks into flower they are over 3 ft) other people go 12/12 right from seed. Flowering nutes should be started a week or so after changing to flower. The reason is the plant takes about a week to respond and you want to feed a little more N for the stretch. Most strains show pre-flowers by 1 month, others won't show until a week or two after switching to flower, all genetics.


----------



## mugzie101 (Apr 9, 2010)

i dont have a lot of space so 12/12 from start would maybe be my best option but would i still feed veg nutes first couple weeks then flower nutes?


----------



## howak47 (Apr 10, 2010)

mugzie101 said:


> i dont have a lot of space so 12/12 from start would maybe be my best option but would i still feed veg nutes first couple weeks then flower nutes?


thats what i was doing start with veg nutrients then go to the bloom just like u would normally


----------



## mugzie101 (Apr 10, 2010)

nice thats what im currently doing with my bagseed  my status is dispatched so im hoping maybe by friday or sat ill get them im excited cant wait to have all this lovely smoke im thinking of throwing 2 seeds in the aerogarden and then rest soil but who knows


----------



## howak47 (Apr 11, 2010)

mugzie101 said:


> nice thats what im currently doing with my bagseed  my status is dispatched so im hoping maybe by friday or sat ill get them im excited cant wait to have all this lovely smoke im thinking of throwing 2 seeds in the aerogarden and then rest soil but who knows


if i was u i would do the beans that u get in soil and do your bagseed in aerogarden


----------



## howak47 (Apr 11, 2010)

NEW VIDEO ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[youtube]dSU85zLYYwc[/youtube]


----------



## poplars (Apr 11, 2010)

howak47 said:


> NEW VIDEO ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> [youtube]dSU85zLYYwc[/youtube]


you need to get yourself a good camera with good macro shot + flash . . . . then you can /truly/ see the differences between bud.


like this pic I took of this indica stash I had a month or two ago..... 

bubble gum, diesel, and some purple skunk bud. 

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/002-3.jpg

with flash and macro shot you can truly see the differences between buds....


----------



## howak47 (Apr 11, 2010)

poplars said:


> you need to get yourself a good camera with good macro shot + flash . . . . then you can /truly/ see the differences between bud.
> 
> 
> like this pic I took of this indica stash I had a month or two ago.....
> ...


nice pics but iam not using a light that is just the light in the room iam in ..if i had of filmed it in the grow room or outside it would have looked better


----------



## poplars (Apr 11, 2010)

howak47 said:


> nice pics but iam not using a light that is just the light in the room iam in ..if i had of filmed it in the grow room or outside it would have looked better


I took those pics in a dark room....

I'm just talking about a good camera with macro pics + flash. it truly shows you the difference . . . . . 

you can probably change light and get better results with your video camera . . . but if you were using a flash camera with macro shot it wouldn't matter . . . . 


try filming in blue light instead of red.


----------



## howak47 (Apr 11, 2010)

ooo i see wqhat u 8r sayin now yea i have a still camera with macro light just does not take good video like my sony does


----------



## poplars (Apr 11, 2010)

yeah bro take some pics like that


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 11, 2010)

Buds looks great homie, Pop your pics are nice, but those budz are really leafy and stemy, still bomb, but the kush i get is nice and dense, no stems at all.
Real sticky icky, ooo weee


----------



## howak47 (Apr 11, 2010)

NEW KEIF BOX 

[youtube]xW6dn8ODqC4[/youtube]


----------



## poplars (Apr 11, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4022732]Buds looks great homie, Pop your pics are nice, but those budz are really leafy and stemy, still bomb, but the kush i get is nice and dense, no stems at all.
Real sticky icky, ooo weee[/QUOTE]

so basically what you're saying is those buds aren't trimmed absolutely perfectly?

sorry bro but I don't see the point you're trying to make here. those buds are no less dank because of that extra leaf and stem in my vaporizer...


----------



## highflyby (Apr 11, 2010)

howak47 said:


> NEW KEIF BOX
> 
> [youtube]xW6dn8ODqC4[/youtube]


Is that silk screen or a metal mesh?


----------



## howak47 (Apr 11, 2010)

highflyby said:


> Is that silk screen or a metal mesh?


its silk i find that silk works alot better


----------



## mugzie101 (Apr 11, 2010)

howak u think 1 gallon would be enough for the soil? im getting a list of what imma need to get for when the seeds come


----------



## highflyby (Apr 11, 2010)

howak47 said:


> its silk i find that silk works alot better


 I was gonna  if it was metal mesh 

-Hfb


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 11, 2010)

so you leave me a rep dissing me? hahah

all i said is yours looks fluffy and stemy, dont get mad, you sure do act quick dont you, youre always getting mad over lil shit people say


----------



## poplars (Apr 11, 2010)

I just don't see the point of your post . . . . I was giving him an example of how I shoot photos to actually tell the difference between strains.

the whole point of that photo was that you could see the definite differences between all 3 buds, NOT THAT THEY WERE NOT TRIMMED WELL OR FLUFFY (which they're not, they're dense as fuck. and as far as the trimming goes I could care less as I traded this shit and I don't trim my bud perfect either. not like I"m selling this shit for 60 an 1/8th.)

I got mad because your post was completely irrelevant, sorry if you don't think I should be annoyed at pointless posts?


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 11, 2010)

i stated my opinion, like any one can on this board like you did about his camera, which works pretty good.... just get off your high horse buddy haha


----------



## highflyby (Apr 11, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4023166]i stated my opinion, like any one can on this board like you did about his camera, which works pretty good.... just get off your high horse buddy haha[/QUOTE]

I like butter toast


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 11, 2010)

me too


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2010)

I like buttered toast with guava jelly on top yum yum yum


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2010)

highflyby said:


> Is that silk screen or a metal mesh?


nice! ...I was wondering what the hell is that crackling sound in the background,, then I seen your vaporizer! LOL...I'm pretty sure the noize I was hearing was your vapor bag getting filled up  hahahaa



edit... grabbbed the wrong post. this was meant for Howak


----------



## highflyby (Apr 11, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> nice! ...I was wondering what the hell is that crackling sound in the background,, then I seen your vaporizer! LOL...I'm pretty sure the noize I was hearing was your vapor bag getting filled up  hahahaa
> 
> 
> edit... grabbbed the wrong post. this was meant for Howak


 Cause I was like whoa.....I am filling a bag.....weird


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2010)

hahaha! Jah tells me all ya know


----------



## howak47 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hahah yea that was a nice bag of cheese and keif fillin up in the vape thats what u heard


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2010)

nice man. must be great to have some variety on the strains huh? they look great.


----------



## highflyby (Apr 11, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahaha! Jah tells me all ya know


But Jah wont pay the bills


----------



## howak47 (Apr 11, 2010)

mugzie101 said:


> howak u think 1 gallon would be enough for the soil? im getting a list of what imma need to get for when the seeds come


YEA 1GALLON WILL WORK THATS WHAT I NORMALLY USE BUT I JUST STARTED WITH THE 2GAL BAGS AND THEY WORK EVEN BETTER


----------



## howak47 (Apr 11, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> nice man. must be great to have some variety on the strains huh? they look great.


THANKS FOR THE COMMENT DR.YEA I LOVE VARIETY DONT WANT TO GET BURNED OUT ON THE SAME SHIT HAHAHAH


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2010)

hahahaha! I love your posting style dude! LOL everytime you get blazed, you start typing in caps!  like bruce banner turning into the hulk and shit!! LOL


----------



## highflyby (Apr 11, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahahaha! I love your posting style dude! LOL everytime you get blazed, you start typing in caps!  like bruce banner turning into the hulk and shit!! LOL


I figured this out a week or two ago myself. Always wondered why he sometimes went all caps, figured it was him getting supa-blazed.

LOL


----------



## howak47 (Apr 11, 2010)

HAHAHAH ALL U FUCKERS FIGURED IT OUT I TYPE IN CAPS WHEN IAM STOLNED OUT OF MY MIND HAHAHAHAHH HERES ANOTHER VIDEO FOR YA'LL

[youtube]cfFnz1coijs[/youtube]


----------



## highflyby (Apr 11, 2010)

howak47 said:


> HAHAHAH ALL U FUCKERS FIGURED IT OUT I TYPE IN CAPS WHEN IAM STOLNED OUT OF MY MIND HAHAHAHAHH HERES ANOTHER VIDEO FOR YA'LL
> 
> [youtube]cfFnz1coijs[/youtube]


Fa Fa Fa Fa Fiya!!!!

+rep


----------



## poplars (Apr 11, 2010)

howak47 said:


> HAHAHAH ALL U FUCKERS FIGURED IT OUT I TYPE IN CAPS WHEN IAM STOLNED OUT OF MY MIND HAHAHAHAHH HERES ANOTHER VIDEO FOR YA'LL
> 
> [youtube]cfFnz1coijs[/youtube]


hah dude that fruit kush has leaves JUST like my northern lights.


----------



## 400Whps (Apr 11, 2010)

never expected to see WACKY WAVY INFLAITABLE ARMED TUBE MAN!!!
WACKY WAVY INFLAITABLE ARMED TUBE MAN!!!
WACKY WAVY INFLAITABLE ARMED TUBE MAN!!!


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 11, 2010)

howak47 said:


> HAHAHAH ALL U FUCKERS FIGURED IT OUT I TYPE IN CAPS WHEN IAM STOLNED OUT OF MY MIND HAHAHAHAHH HERES ANOTHER VIDEO FOR YA'LL


Love all the vids man. What do u use to edit the text into them?


----------



## howak47 (Apr 11, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Love all the vids man. What do u use to edit the text into them?


thanks man !!!! i just use windows movie maker


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 12, 2010)

how was fishin ?.. 

and im lovin this power kush.. did ur have a stinky skunky smell in veg cuz mine does.. kinda smells like my sour banana og x sour og i had.. and my widow is like a bag of skittles


----------



## howak47 (Apr 12, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> how was fishin ?..
> 
> and im lovin this power kush.. did ur have a stinky skunky smell in veg cuz mine does.. kinda smells like my sour banana og x sour og i had.. and my widow is like a bag of skittles


fishin was great caught about 5 nice catfish and fryed them up eeemmm so goodyea my powerkush had a sweet skunky smell to it ...i love that starin it is really dank !!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 12, 2010)

kool, i got my lones clonin moms recoverin.. so i should be startin 12/12 soon .. already put white kc in flower bout a week ago.. that strain grows so slow compared to the white widow and powerkush


----------



## howak47 (Apr 12, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> kool, i got my lones clonin moms recoverin.. so i should be startin 12/12 soon .. already put white kc in flower bout a week ago.. that strain grows so slow compared to the white widow and powerkush


yea man that powerkush is a fast flower it was done in 7 1/2 or 8 weeks cant remember exactly love dat shit i was only able to get 2 beans off my pk plant that i pollinated with sourkush that should be the shit


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 12, 2010)

hopefull u get a good mom.. or 2 would be better .. u got me hyped bout the powerkush though.. i need a male to pollinate one of these clones wit.. i wont use the white kc's for parents.. they just aren't impressing me.


----------



## howak47 (Apr 12, 2010)

NEW VEG VIDEO 

[youtube]hBpB-HGZH6o[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 12, 2010)

MADE A HUNNID THOU IN M TRAP HOUSE!!

everthings green over there.. u still usin AN nutes?

im trying to find new flowerng nutes.. im using foxfarm right now


----------



## mugzie101 (Apr 12, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahaha! Jah tells me all ya know


get your new beans yet?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 12, 2010)

mugzie101 said:


> get your new beans yet?


Hmmmmmm, which beans would that be?


----------



## mugzie101 (Apr 12, 2010)

oops sorry for quote i meant howak


----------



## howak47 (Apr 12, 2010)

mugzie101 said:


> get your new beans yet?


no not yet it says they are on the way it is about to leave the overseas department so they are half way here cant wait!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Apr 12, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> MADE A HUNNID THOU IN M TRAP HOUSE!!
> 
> everthings green over there.. u still usin AN nutes?
> 
> im trying to find new flowerng nutes.. im using foxfarm right now


i have always used general hydroponics 3 part line and GH koolbloom never an nutrients thanks for the comments


----------



## theexpress (Apr 12, 2010)

sucks about bj penn doc....


----------



## mugzie101 (Apr 12, 2010)

my statis says prepping for abroad maybe this week ill get them?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 12, 2010)

theexpress said:


> sucks about bj penn doc....


 I know dude, I'm still devastated but BJ did put on a poor showing. scoring was whacked though, makes you wonder sometimes.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 12, 2010)

howak47 said:


> i have always used general hydroponics 3 part line and GH koolbloom never an nutrients thanks for the comments


hahaha! glad you cleared that up. I was telling myself "I didn't know Howak was using AN nutes" . I was about to go back and re-read your thread, thought I missed something


----------



## howak47 (Apr 13, 2010)

well i just checked my tracking # on my beans and they have made it to the usa  bout to be shipped from new york to me so should be here in a day or 2 cant wait


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 13, 2010)

i kno this sounds funn, but im happy for ou, that blue cheese smells so much like blueberries its amazing and after its cured it was the most identifiable bud i had at the time. also when i broke it down in the grinder.. that sweet blueberry muffin smell turned into some sick smellin shit. u gon love it mane


----------



## mugzie101 (Apr 13, 2010)

nice tracked mine as well they finally gave me a usps tracking number so it should be in the us by tomorrow im hoping to get it by friday  howak lemme know how everything looks when u get it


----------



## theexpress (Apr 13, 2010)

sourkushes 2 months into veg today....... 14 inches tall........ almost time to flip, but not before males are pulled. then gotta watch for hermies....

and if my partner sees this remember to watch for hermies fukker!!!!!! lol we getting there


----------



## howak47 (Apr 13, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i kno this sounds funn, but im happy for ou, that blue cheese smells so much like blueberries its amazing and after its cured it was the most identifiable bud i had at the time. also when i broke it down in the grinder.. that sweet blueberry muffin smell turned into some sick smellin shit. u gon love it mane


 hell yea i cant wait to grow this strain 



mugzie101 said:


> nice tracked mine as well they finally gave me a usps tracking number so it should be in the us by tomorrow im hoping to get it by friday  howak lemme know how everything looks when u get it


i iwill take some pics when they come


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 13, 2010)

theexpress said:


> sourkushes 2 months into veg today....... 14 inches tall........ almost time to flip, but not before males are pulled. then gotta watch for hermies....
> 
> and if my partner sees this remember to watch for hermies fukker!!!!!! lol we getting there


 what up Vato

hey man, since you don't take pics you think you can draw us one instead?


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 13, 2010)

^^^^^^^ lmmao!!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 13, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what up Vato
> 
> hey man, since you don't take pics you think you can draw us one instead?


 
hahahahahaha  thats why your my boy...... now get ur ass in the kitchen and whip up some poi....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 13, 2010)

thanx for the rep doc, and thanx more for the good laff.... lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 13, 2010)

hahaha! good to see ya. was wondering where you was. thought you was in the lab cookin up some stuff


----------



## howak47 (Apr 14, 2010)

well i got my seeds from the attitude today all looks good no broke beans took 9 days to get here with stelth tshirt shipping last pic is of t shirt!!! 
going to get some more soil today and get them started probly move the others that are vegging on the desk into tent to make room for the female beans


----------



## highflyby (Apr 14, 2010)

howak47 said:


> well i got my seeds from the attitude today all looks good no broke beans took 9 days to get here with stelth tshirt shipping last pic is of t shirt!!!
> going to get some more soil today and get them started probly move the others that are vegging on the desk into tent to make room for the female beans



I <3 cheese  

That shit is gonna be fire 

Edit: Im going to re-insert the images, since its a new page, I cant do that too ya man


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 14, 2010)

thats wassup.. like da shirt.. ur BC might be a lil diff then mine. i had big buddhas blue cheese. was so good i ordered it twice. and i might give it anutha go


----------



## mugzie101 (Apr 14, 2010)

dope im still waiting on mine to get here lemme know how long it takes for you to germ them


----------



## howak47 (Apr 14, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thats wassup.. like da shirt.. ur BC might be a lil diff then mine. i had big buddhas blue cheese. was so good i ordered it twice. and i might give it anutha go


thanks man yea last time i ordered i got a pink ak47 shirt so i gave it to my girl glad i can wear this one hahahha



highflyby said:


> I <3 cheese
> 
> That shit is gonna be fire
> 
> Edit: Im going to re-insert the images, since its a new page, I cant do that too ya man


yea man its going to be fire bout to get them started probly today !!!!!!!! thanks for movein the pics


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 14, 2010)

aree you gonna give em some veg?.. or they goin right into it?


----------



## rebelfied (Apr 14, 2010)

nice bud my man! Got some new pics of the 2week old beauty, check her out! https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/319906-yet-another-grow-rebel-2.html#post4036000


----------



## howak47 (Apr 14, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> aree you gonna give em some veg?.. or they goin right into it?


 yea they will go on the desk on 18/6 light for a few weeks like the ones i have going now!!!!



rebelfied said:


> nice bud my man! Got some new pics of the 2week old beauty, check her out! https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/319906-yet-another-grow-rebel-2.html#post4036000


thanks man!!!i will check it out


----------



## howak47 (Apr 14, 2010)

WELL I DECIDED TO TRY 2 BC ,2 BK AND THE 1 FREE ROCKLOCK SEE HOW MANY POP HOPEFULLY ALL OF THEM WILL 
I WILL PROBLY START A NEW THREAD FOR THESE ONCE I GET THEM GOING GOOD!


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 14, 2010)

Lookin forward to that Bubba Kush


----------



## howak47 (Apr 14, 2010)

*
*


THE ROCKLOCK LOOKS LIKE IT WILL BE DANK AS FUCK WARLOCK X ROCKSTAR

*UFO#2 DNA Genetics RockLock Feminized*







Click on the Thumbnails to Enlarge image​ 
*Price:* $16.98 


Quantity:​ 

 

Overall Rating:





Quality Rating:





Souvenier Rating:







*Sex :* Feminized
*Type :* Indica, Sativa, Indica / Sativa, Mostly indica *Flowering :* Photoperiod *Genetics :* Warlock x Rockstar *Flowering Time :* Short *Outdoor Harvest :* September/October *Height :* Medium *THC Level : *High *Characteristics :* high density planting, large crystal covered buds and resin production. 
*UFO#2 DNA Genetics Rocklock Feminized* is the perfect mix of heavy indicas finishing in 8 weeks. *DNA Rocklock Feminized* is for anyone wanting big indy yields of heavy medicinal headstash! Go *DNA Genetics Rocklock* *Feminized* and go couchlock. Good for high density planting, large crystal covered buds and resin production. Rocklock is 80% Indica 20% Sativa. Rocklock *Cannabis Seeds* are the perfect mix of heavy Indicas. For anyone wanting big Indica yields of heavy medicinal head stash, this is the plant for you! Being one of DNA's original strains,* Rocklock* is perfect for the budding grower with big buds that require little attention. Rocklock is ideal for the novice horticultarlist.

1 Feminized *Cannabis Seeds* Per Pack


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 14, 2010)

^^^^ I aint had anything bad from DNA But ive been waiting for a Rocklock journal..


----------



## howak47 (Apr 14, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> ^^^^ I aint had anything bad from DNA But ive been waiting for a Rocklock journal..


yea the powerkush and the lemon skunk was from dna good shit


----------



## howak47 (Apr 14, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4037110]Lookin forward to that Bubba Kush[/QUOTE]hahah yea me to sicc


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 15, 2010)

Think that Powerkush is Dinafem. Im bout to chop my PK this weekend.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 15, 2010)

shit i'm bout to pot my pk clones up n throw em in wit the widow's to flower


----------



## howak47 (Apr 15, 2010)

well good news so far ONE OF THE BARNEYS FARM BLUE CHEESE POPED OPEN ALREADY  ONLY AFTER 20 HOURS OF BEING IN BOX!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 15, 2010)

i hope your bubbas pop.. mine didnt but everything else did


----------



## howak47 (Apr 16, 2010)

GOT UP THIS MOURNING TO FIND THAT ALL 5 SEEDS POPED OPEN ALREADY!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 16, 2010)

All of em fem seeds?


----------



## howak47 (Apr 16, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> All of em fem seeds?


 OOO YEA U KNOW IT DID NOT ORDER ANY REGULAR SEEDS THIS TIME ALL BITCHES


----------



## theexpress (Apr 16, 2010)

still in here creeping around...................


----------



## howak47 (Apr 16, 2010)

theexpress said:


> still in here creeping around...................


iam bout to move the 6 plants that are on the desk into the flowering tent tonight so i can get these 5 new sprouts vegging


----------



## theexpress (Apr 16, 2010)

very nice howak..... your gonna love the bubba kush..... it vegges slow has fuck like the sourkush, and dont yield so well, but the herb is the best ever!!!!!!!!!!!! done flowering in 8 weeks, though you can let her go to 9 for that extra narcotic effect... also they dont stretch that much when you switch to bloom, unlike og kush


----------



## howak47 (Apr 16, 2010)

JUST MOVED PLANTS INTO TENT BUT I DECIDED TO WAIT TILL TOMORROW TO PLANT THE SPROUTS GOING TO LET THEM SIT IN BOX 1 MORE DAY !! BUT HERES A FEW PICS OF THEM AND A PIC OF A BUD ON THE FRUIT KUSH


----------



## theexpress (Apr 16, 2010)

those gws sk crosses look dank. fat leaves low stature, tight node indicas... i love how anything u cross to the sk becomes more potent stanky and indica like... i could prolly cross it to hemp and come out with something decent.... also the fruit kush looks awesome. and itink that would cross lovely to that bluemoonshine wich already has blueberry in it...... what you think?

i can see two phenos of the gws x sk the one on the left is the keeper, the one on the right looks more gws then sk


----------



## theexpress (Apr 16, 2010)

this my motha fucking cut right here jo!!!! thought id share

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_n3ebuL1cPA


----------



## pitbudz87 (Apr 16, 2010)

theexpress said:


> this my motha fucking cut right here jo!!!! thought id share
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_n3ebuL1cPA


that shit is tight. and howak ur shit is lookin great bro madd props wit tha upgrade


----------



## theexpress (Apr 16, 2010)

lil some some for yall

how we do...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dy49kfpr6ow&feature=related











and one more 






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dy49kfpr6ow&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Apr 16, 2010)

fuckit one more time......... crook county forever!!!!!! 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4QUPXwc_cw


----------



## howak47 (Apr 17, 2010)

theexpress said:


> those gws sk crosses look dank. fat leaves low stature, tight node indicas... i love how anything u cross to the sk becomes more potent stanky and indica like... i could prolly cross it to hemp and come out with something decent.... also the fruit kush looks awesome. and itink that would cross lovely to that bluemoonshine wich already has blueberry in it...... what you think?
> 
> i can see two phenos of the gws x sk the one on the left is the keeper, the one on the right looks more gws then sk


yea iu think it would be good to cross to the bms i just hope it is a female!! the gws x sk on the right has not been topped the other one has been topped


----------



## howak47 (Apr 17, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> that shit is tight. and howak ur shit is lookin great bro madd props wit tha upgrade


thanks for the comment pit!!


----------



## howak47 (Apr 17, 2010)

2 out of the 5 have already shed there seeds
last 4 pics are of the fruit kush


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 17, 2010)

Frosteeee


----------



## theexpress (Apr 17, 2010)

lo,l nasty ass avi ditty........ looking good howak. early trichomes is always a good trait. im thinking you got a strong canidate to cross to the bms wich already has blueberry in it...


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 17, 2010)

Thats the soon to be mother of my seed! Lol


----------



## howak47 (Apr 17, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lo,l nasty ass avi ditty........ looking good howak. early trichomes is always a good trait. im thinking you got a strong canidate to cross to the bms wich already has blueberry in it...


thanks chi yea hopefully the bms is a fem,ale then i will def pollinate it with the male fruit kush that is outside


----------



## theexpress (Apr 17, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Thats the soon to be mother of my seed! Lol


 
hahahahahaha what would we do w/o ur ass ditty??? lolol but on the real ask big momma if i could ride next. lets run a chitown express on that fat heffa




CHI-CHIGGITTY CHOOOO CHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 17, 2010)

Chooo chooo!!! I was told by the 'staff' it was to vulger! Then I got smacked with negative repz!! Lololol

Ill come back, bigga and badda


----------



## theexpress (Apr 17, 2010)

^^^^ hahahahahahahahahaha funny shit


----------



## howak47 (Apr 18, 2010)

HERES A LINK TO NEW TREAD FOR THE FEM SEEDS BUT EVERYTHING ELSE WILL STILL BE UPDATED IN HERE https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/323043-blue-cheese-bubba-kush-rocklock.html#post4054801


----------



## highflyby (Apr 18, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Chooo chooo!!! I was told by the 'staff' it was to vulger! Then I got smacked with negative repz!! Lololol
> 
> Ill come back, bigga and badda



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Fditty00 again.

awww nig you know i had your back


----------



## howak47 (Apr 18, 2010)

BUMP 
HERES A LINK TO NEW THREAD FOR THE FEM SEEDS BUT EVERYTHING ELSE WILL STILL BE UPDATED IN HERE Blue cheese,bubba kush & rocklock cfl grow


----------



## highflyby (Apr 18, 2010)

howak47 said:


> BUMP
> HERES A LINK TO NEW THREAD FOR THE FEM SEEDS BUT EVERYTHING ELSE WILL STILL BE UPDATED IN HERE Blue cheese,bubba kush & rocklock cfl grow


Damn bro, I edited my post, and linked your new thread saying sorry for starting a new page....but i guess my edit didnt go through

Stupid interwebs >.<


----------



## howak47 (Apr 18, 2010)

highflyby said:


> Damn bro, I edited my post, and linked your new thread saying sorry for starting a new page....but i guess my edit didnt go through
> 
> Stupid interwebs >.<


hahahha its all good man


----------



## howak47 (Apr 19, 2010)

pic of the small ob x sk reason it is so small is it was not gettin any drainage in the small pot it was in so i transplanted it into a bigger pot


----------



## howak47 (Apr 20, 2010)

*happy 420 everyone*


----------



## howak47 (Apr 20, 2010)

NEW VIDEO
[youtube]cQt8YJ20z2M[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 20, 2010)

damn, bye bye SK. 
All that damn kief!.. I CAN'T WAIT TO START HARVESTING AGAIN!

tent lookin good.. n ya editing skills are gettin nice.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 20, 2010)

Nice vid man, happy 420


----------



## howak47 (Apr 20, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> damn, bye bye SK.
> All that damn kief!.. I CAN'T WAIT TO START HARVESTING AGAIN!
> 
> tent lookin good.. n ya editing skills are gettin nice.


thanks for all the comments man!!!

[QUOTE="SICC";4061503]Nice vid man, happy 420[/QUOTE]thanks sicc and same to u my friend!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 21, 2010)

howak47 said:


> NEW VIDEO
> [youtube]cQt8YJ20z2M[/youtube]


woah dude, you got a voice! LOL I thought you were a mime all this time!


----------



## howak47 (Apr 21, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> woah dude, you got a voice! LOL I thought you were a mime all this time!


hahahah no iam not a mime hahahah


----------



## highflyby (Apr 21, 2010)

howak47 said:


> hahahah no iam not a mime hahahah


hahahaha I dont know....we normally just get music......its all good though


----------



## theexpress (Apr 21, 2010)

bet that joint got you hella high lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 21, 2010)

lol.. thats why he stop postin after he post that vid..lol


----------



## howak47 (Apr 21, 2010)

help
[youtube]5H0nc5FpDp4[/youtube]


----------



## howak47 (Apr 21, 2010)

theexpress said:


> bet that joint got you hella high lol


 hell yea i got fuckin stoned plus i made some kick ass brownies forgot to put that in video hahah



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol.. thats why he stop postin after he post that vid..lol


 yea it was all i could do to put together the video like that hahah went and played xbox for like 4 hours hahah


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 21, 2010)

Damn thats wacc, my fucin bong broke the other day.
not too sure where you can order, i have never ordered a bong before, i got some legit head shops around me


----------



## highflyby (Apr 21, 2010)

howak47 said:


> help
> [youtube]5H0nc5FpDp4[/youtube]


Damn man that does suck. Do you know the size? Im sure its the larger size, usually 18.9 or 19 whatever they call it. They sell them at the shop near my house....ill be by there tomorrow and see what they sell them for....but im not sure about online my friend...


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just measure the diameter & length (i'd say take it in, but it's covered in rezin ) and stop at a local shop. You can get a replacement for probably 10 bucks or so. If its the right size you can even reuse the rubber grommet. Did this on one of my bongs worked like a charm, best of luck, hate fallen soldiers.


----------



## howak47 (Apr 23, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Just measure the diameter & length (i'd say take it in, but it's covered in rezin ) and stop at a local shop. You can get a replacement for probably 10 bucks or so. If its the right size you can even reuse the rubber grommet. Did this on one of my bongs worked like a charm, best of luck, hate fallen soldiers.


 iam getting a glass on glass piece sometime next week my friend at the shop just ordered a whole bunch of dif ones so maybge this was for the best now it will be even better than it was!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 23, 2010)

Sux bout the bong. Shoulda had FDD make u a custom one


----------



## howak47 (Apr 24, 2010)

SPOTTED A COUPLE OF HAIRS ON THE BMS SO GLAD ITS A FEMALE Y!!! IAM GOING TO TAKE 2 CLONES OFF OF IT TONIGHT THIS WILL BE MY 1ST TIME CLONING SO I HOPE I DO IT RIGHT(HOW MUCH LIGHT SHOULD I GIVE THE CLONES?)HERES A FEW PICS OF THE BMS AND A FEW OTHER PICS! ENJOY


----------



## howak47 (Apr 24, 2010)

I THINK IAM GOING TO USE MY 2 FOOT FLORESCENT LIGHT FOR THE CLONES ! WILL THIS WORK WITH IT LAYING ON TOP OF CLONE BOX AND WILL THEY DO FINE BEING ON 18/6 OR DO I NEED TO FIND A PLACE WHERE I CAN HAVE IT ON 24/0 ?


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice man i picked up a bottle of clonex for my next grow, im going to clone all the tops, hopefully i get some good results


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 24, 2010)

thats how i keep my clones.

i'm pretty sure youll have no problem cloning its pretty easy, i just hate waiting for them to root. 
the past two tines i took clones the powerkush took 4 more days to show roots.


----------



## howak47 (Apr 24, 2010)

SICC";4076877]Nice man i picked up a bottle of clonex for my next grow said:


> thats how i keep my clones.
> 
> i'm pretty sure youll have no problem cloning its pretty easy, i just hate waiting for them to root.
> the past two tines i took clones the powerkush took 4 more days to show roots.


ok thanks for posting the pic i hope i did ilt right and it works i will have a couple of pics up in a little while


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 24, 2010)

Hhahah ! A broken Clonex Pack! my nucchah! I hate clonez, cause they hate me but a $4 Clonex pac, lets me know, i aint the only!!


----------



## howak47 (Apr 25, 2010)

1st attempt to clone i took the pics last night and today they still look good


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 25, 2010)

Fa sho, them clones looks good homie, i hope they root ok, keep us posted.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 25, 2010)

they look good, just watch the humidity, u can cut the bottom few nodes or clip the leaves to help root faster.

watch the moisture in the jiff's, i find that dry up a lil faster than the root plugs i use now and somestimes they look most but they are dry.


----------



## poke_smot (Apr 25, 2010)

you're gonna have to let me get some of that over my way


----------



## howak47 (Apr 25, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> they look good, just watch the humidity, u can cut the bottom few nodes or clip the leaves to help root faster.
> 
> watch the moisture in the jiff's, i find that dry up a lil faster than the root plugs i use now and somestimes they look most but they are dry.


 thanks man what should the humidity be? right now its 82 and the humidity is around 73 and how often do i need to mist the leaves wioth water?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 25, 2010)

i keep my humidity between 70-100% as long as i can see the consation on the walls i feel its ok.. most guides ive seen say mist as often as you please. i mist usually 2-3 times a day.. 

btw, this is what i meant about the leaf clipping, there is a reason behind it, but i dont remember it exactly.





not my pic
Edit:



> Now that you have cut the plant the cutting has no roots, therefore cannot take up water and is vulnerable to drying out. Leaves transpire (let moisture out) so by trimming the leaf in half we halve the area of transpiration and give the cutting a chance to make roots. This may seem a little harsh slashing all it's leaves like this, but don't worry, it's all for the good of the clone. Cut up to 2/3rds of the bigger leaves off but don't cut or damage the growing-tip. This technique also saves room in the propagator and allows for more clones to fit.


----------



## howak47 (Apr 25, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i keep my humidity between 70-100% as long as i can see the consation on the walls i feel its ok.. most guides ive seen say mist as often as you please. i mist usually 2-3 times a day..
> 
> btw, this is what i meant about the leaf clipping, there is a reason behind it, but i dont remember it exactly.
> 
> ...


ok thanks yea i was going to ask is there any reason to clip the leaves in half like that


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 25, 2010)

howak47 said:


> ok thanks yea i was going to ask is there any reason to clip the leaves in half like that


The reason you cut the fans is to help lower transpiration and to not trap moisture between the overlapping fingers. This trapped moisture can lead to molds ect.


----------



## howak47 (Apr 25, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> The reason you cut the fans is to help lower transpiration and to not trap moisture between the overlapping fingers. This trapped moisture can lead to molds ect.


 oooo ok thanks man


----------



## howak47 (Apr 26, 2010)

well i spotted another girl today one of the great white shark plants .. i transplanted it into a bigger pot cause it was only in a 1gal here is a few pics of it and inside the tent last 2 pics are fruit kush i think its around week4 of flowering but not 100% sure


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 26, 2010)

Congrats on the female homie


----------



## howak47 (Apr 27, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4085809]Congrats on the female homie [/QUOTE]
thanks sicc!! now i need about 4 or 5 more to show female hahah to make up for the all males i got last grow


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Apr 27, 2010)

wad up howak long time no type....i see you doing mad plants now.. looking good.. keep it up


----------



## howak47 (Apr 27, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> wad up howak long time no type....i see you doing mad plants now.. looking good.. keep it up


what up man where u been? thanks for the comment !! heres some +REP cause i can hahah


----------



## howak47 (Apr 27, 2010)

well the clones have made it to the 4th DAY so maybe i did it right i hope so anyway heres a couple of pics i took a few minutes ago before the lights went out


----------



## howak47 (Apr 27, 2010)

just picked up the new hightimes really good issue got a nice pic of bubba kush on page 121


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 27, 2010)

clones lookin real good mane..


----------



## howak47 (Apr 28, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> clones lookin real good mane..


thanks man!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah they look great, i cant wait to do my first set of clones, keep us posted.
Where the hell is Chi?


----------



## howak47 (Apr 28, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4093654]Yeah they look great, i cant wait to do my first set of clones, keep us posted.
Where the hell is Chi?[/QUOTE]thanks sicc!!! i was just wondering that myself where is chi havent seen him in over a week


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 28, 2010)

I Hope all is good with that fool.
how often do you mist your clones?


----------



## howak47 (Apr 28, 2010)

[quote="sicc";4093771]i hope all is good with that fool.
How often do you mist your clones?[/quote]
bout 3 times a day


----------



## howak47 (Apr 28, 2010)

NEW VIDEO 

[youtube]reVxoF-re1M[/youtube]


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 28, 2010)

Damnnnn them bitches look good!!


----------



## howak47 (Apr 28, 2010)

fditty00 said:


> damnnnn them bitches look good!!


 thanks for da comment fditty


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 29, 2010)

Chooooo Choooooo!!!!! Wtf????


----------



## mugzie101 (Apr 29, 2010)

do u top all the time you have alot of space man also where can i pic up some of those bags to add soil in?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 29, 2010)

guess he aint here the call.. hope the express is still on tracc


----------



## howak47 (Apr 29, 2010)

mugzie101 said:


> do u top all the time you have alot of space man also where can i pic up some of those bags to add soil in?


 yea i topp almost everything but this grow iam topping a few and i have like 3 or 4 plants that i did not topp this time been wankting to do a few with 1 big cola !!!!\

i got the bags from www.htgsupply.com they are 2gal bags but u can get 1gal and up very cheap u get 10 for like $4 or something like that


----------



## howak47 (Apr 29, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> guess he aint here the call.. hope the express is still on tracc


man i dont know hope he is allright


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 29, 2010)

Imma have to make my lil homies go check on him..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 29, 2010)

howak47 said:


> man i dont know hope he is allright


me too.

have you tried lollipopping for 1 cola, ive done this once ona a few plant, but some still branched out.. but i can tell you for sure my blue cheese was a single cola dom. 
Also, have you ever tried "fimming"?


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 29, 2010)

I would stick to Topping.
FIM = Fuc I Missed


----------



## howak47 (Apr 29, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> me too.
> 
> have you tried lollipopping for 1 cola, ive done this once ona a few plant, but some still branched out.. but i can tell you for sure my blue cheese was a single cola dom.
> Also, have you ever tried "fimming"?


 never done any lollipoping really but i have fimed and i would rather topp them i think it recovers faster and is just all around better .


----------



## howak47 (Apr 29, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4097241]I would stick to Topping.
FIM = Fuc I Missed[/QUOTE]
ooo yea for sure


----------



## theexpress (Apr 30, 2010)

im still around, i appreciate the love and concerns. howak shit is looking lovely bro. glad that one bms was a female.... hope she tujrns nice colors like greencrosses bms


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 30, 2010)

damn.. u aiight vato?


----------



## howak47 (Apr 30, 2010)

theexpress said:


> im still around, i appreciate the love and concerns. howak shit is looking lovely bro. glad that one bms was a female.... hope she tujrns nice colors like greencrosses bms


 damn i was startin to think something happened to you!!! thanks for the commenkts yea i hope it turns colers i took 2 clones hope of her donkt know if u saw the pics or not


----------



## mugzie101 (Apr 30, 2010)

looking good man ! btw chopped down a male today  left with one fem bagseed  express where u been man I thought the mlds got ya ass lol!


----------



## howak47 (Apr 30, 2010)

thanks for the comment mugzie!!!damn sux bout the male but that is how it goes ...i had 5 northern lights and all 5 turned male now that sucks put my behind like 2 or 3 months


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 30, 2010)

where did you get those NL's?


----------



## howak47 (May 1, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4103367]where did you get those NL's?[/QUOTE] they came from kc brains iam never ordering anything from them again going to stick with barneys farm,greenhouse,ufo and Dinafem


----------



## "SICC" (May 1, 2010)

oh ok, my homie just got ordered some off Attitude


----------



## Integra21 (May 1, 2010)

howak47 said:


> they came from kc brains iam never ordering anything from them again going to stick with barneys farm,greenhouse,ufo and Dinafem


Sannies Shop is another good place to order seed that I dont see refrenced too much. The have good prices, unique stains, and discrete billing and shipping. I germed 6 seeds from them a couple of weeks ago and they all poped and are looking great. Just waiting for them to get big enough to cut clones so I can sex them. Let you know what my m/f ratio is, but 2 of them were fem, so hopefully I already have 2 females.


----------



## howak47 (May 1, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4106843]oh ok, my homie just got ordered some off Attitude[/QUOTE] thats where i ordered from also buut the company was kc brains nL what kind did he order?


----------



## "SICC" (May 1, 2010)

I'll have to see, I cant remember now haha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 1, 2010)

ya man, I feel ya Howak. I bought a pack of TNR seeds from KC brains through the attitude a while ago. beans didn't even germinate. wasted my fuckin' money on that crap


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 2, 2010)

my white kc grmed..i popped 5 i hve 1 fem now. hope the smoke dont succ as much as the m:f ratio n the germ rate


----------



## howak47 (May 2, 2010)

I SPOTTED ANOTHER FEMALE YESTERDAY ITS ONE OF THE GWS X SK PLANTS(THE BIGGEST ONE OUT OF THE 2)ALSO THIS UNKNOWN FEMALE I HAVE IN PARTY CUP IS NOW 2x TALLER THAN THE CUP ..SHOULD I TRANSPLANT IT INTO A POT? THATS WHAT IAM THINKING ABOUT DOING BUT HERES A FEW PICS THE LAST PIC IS OF A NEW BOWL I GOT THE OTHER DAY GOT SOME LEMON SKUNK KEIF IN IT UUMMMMM HAHAHHA


----------



## howak47 (May 2, 2010)

NEW VIDEO BLUE MOONSHINE
[youtube]hU4YTW9uGHI[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (May 2, 2010)

That GWSxSK looks great 
For the cup you could transplant if you wanted, im sure she would be fine either way.


----------



## howak47 (May 2, 2010)

ZONG REPLACEMENT

[youtube]VTor6q2u-HU[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (May 2, 2010)

haha nice vid man, the ending was trippy how everything got distorted


----------



## howak47 (May 2, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4110717]That GWSxSK looks great 
For the cup you could transplant if you wanted, im sure she would be fine either way.[/QUOTE]thanks sicc!! yea i think i might transplant it sometime this week


----------



## howak47 (May 2, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4111561]haha nice vid man, the ending was trippy how everything got distorted [/QUOTE]
hahah thanks man


----------



## theexpress (May 2, 2010)

naw mugzie never that bro. them donuts aint on shit


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 2, 2010)

^^i always had it in my head u was BOSS.. 
any ways wtf u been up to .


----------



## mugzie101 (May 2, 2010)

lol thats whats up express


----------



## theexpress (May 3, 2010)

naw im not down with the brothers of the struggle..... unlesss we in jail......... for the folks tho....sssssssssssnakebite


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 3, 2010)

theexpress said:


> naw im not down with the brothers of the struggle..... unlesss we in jail......... for the folks tho....sssssssssssnakebite


cool, out here they pretty much the same..

how ya grow goin though?


----------



## howak47 (May 3, 2010)

whats good chitown havent seen yuea in a while where u been at?


----------



## highflyby (May 3, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Chooo chooo!!! I was told by the 'staff' it was to vulger! Then I got smacked with negative repz!! Lololol
> 
> Ill come back, bigga and badda


Sooooooo I see I now have a default RIU farmer avatar.....guess my pussy squeezing avatar was too vulgar


----------



## theexpress (May 3, 2010)

i been around howak... comp was fukked up againm but now im back... keep on being an inspiration bro!!!! shine on.... dont be shy shine on


----------



## theexpress (May 3, 2010)

and for the record i hate the new changes they made on this site kinda hard to navigate for a weed head like myself


----------



## "SICC" (May 3, 2010)

you'll get used to it, its better now, it was hell when they first got it up haha


----------



## theexpress (May 3, 2010)

tryna my grow is going good... would you like me to draw you a picture of it??? lmao!!


----------



## Fditty00 (May 3, 2010)

^^^ Wookie hurr, wookie hurrr! Draw it out! Lol Dr.G. got clipped hun??


----------



## theexpress (May 3, 2010)

lol what happend to the doc


----------



## Fditty00 (May 4, 2010)

Last time I checked. Him and C.J. Were booted. Dunno why? ..... posted it in the T&T


----------



## highflyby (May 4, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Last time I checked. Him and C.J. Were booted. Dunno why? ..... posted it in the T&T


Err....the doc posted something like....2 days ago.....may2...i think hes alright


----------



## howak47 (May 4, 2010)

theexpress said:


> and for the record i hate the new changes they made on this site kinda hard to navigate for a weed head like myself


 yea they changhed it on 4/20 it really fucked me up took about a week to get used to it but i like it alright now!!!


----------



## howak47 (May 4, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i been around howak... comp was fukked up againm but now im back... keep on being an inspiration bro!!!! shine on.... dont be shy shine on


glad u got it fixed !!! thanks my friend i will shine on hahahah


----------



## theexpress (May 4, 2010)

cj and the doc got banned??? why


----------



## howak47 (May 4, 2010)

HELL YEA BOTH OF THE BLUE MOONSHINE CLONES HAVE ROOTS STICKING OUT THE SIDES OF THEM BUT NOTHING ON THE GWS X SK CLONE YET !!HERES A FEW PICS


----------



## highflyby (May 4, 2010)

Congrats on the roots bro, always a good day when all the clones root


----------



## mugzie101 (May 4, 2010)

good to have u back express next time u got a comp prob let me know i do computer work all the time and im down to fix it and have a session  howak nice clone man!


----------



## "SICC" (May 4, 2010)

Nice, how long did it take the clone to root?


----------



## howak47 (May 4, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4121877]Nice, how long did it take the clone to root?[/QUOTE]
thanks sicc this is day 10 today


----------



## howak47 (May 4, 2010)

highflyby said:


> Congrats on the roots bro, always a good day when all the clones root


 thanks for the comment highflyby


----------



## Fditty00 (May 4, 2010)

theexpress said:


> cj and the doc got banned??? why


Just read the thread. They were mocking the Mods. It was just infractions. They should be back soon. I hope!




Howak!!!! Congratz on a successful 1st cloneing experience They look healthy as fuck still. Good job dood!! No need for seed shopin now


----------



## howak47 (May 4, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Just read the thread. They were mocking the Mods. It was just infractions. They should be back soon. I hope!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks fditty hell yea no more seed shopin got dat right!!!!


----------



## Fditty00 (May 4, 2010)

^^^lol, until the Tude has another great giveaway! Then we always go back


----------



## theexpress (May 4, 2010)

what thread ditty link me


----------



## howak47 (May 4, 2010)

well i decided to transplant the unknown strain thats in party cup into a 1gal pot cause it was already 2 x taller than the cup hahahh heres some pics


----------



## theexpress (May 4, 2010)

that unknown strain looks to be a sativa dom hybrid... what caliber of weed did it come from?


----------



## howak47 (May 4, 2010)

theexpress said:


> that unknown strain looks to be a sativa dom hybrid... what caliber of weed did it come from?


to be honest with u i have no idea i just found a pill bottle with about 10 huge beans in it they are not all the same though it was a mix iam trying to think why i saved them must have come out of some kind of good shit i guess we will find out !!! i have another female that was from the unknown seeds it is alot shorter and looks 10x better than this one it is the plant in the pic above on the far right side of tent in brown pot ! just posted some new pics on the other thread they are growin fast check em out when u get time


----------



## Fditty00 (May 4, 2010)

Here it is...https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/327065-has-anyone-ever-heard-facebook.html


----------



## howak47 (May 4, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Here it is...https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/327065-has-anyone-ever-heard-facebook.html


 what ....... maybe iam just fucin stoned but why did they get banned i just read the whole thing whats the big deal


----------



## Fditty00 (May 4, 2010)

Dunno! Figured id stay outta it. I got a journal goin, aint tryin to get it closed Sux tho. CJ just had a infraction a few weeks ago. Dont know how long this will last....


----------



## njfinestkush (May 4, 2010)

yo howak do use ne nutes??? whT DO U use???


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 5, 2010)

they are both 10 day bans..


----------



## Fditty00 (May 5, 2010)

How u know???


----------



## howak47 (May 5, 2010)

njfinestkush said:


> yo howak do use ne nutes??? whT DO U use???


 i use general hydroponics 3 part line and GH koolbloom


----------



## theexpress (May 5, 2010)

lol fdd strikes again......


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 5, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> How u know???


 im was in that thread where fdd cleared it up somewhat.. it was what did you have for dinner thread..


----------



## theexpress (May 7, 2010)

i donno man i happen to beleave in free speach for one no matter what your saying........... if i was a mod i would gave them, and all the sr. {been around for a while on rollitup} passes..... but i havent seen what they wronte yet and cant imagine it to be that bad... to be fair imahave a peep though...



VOTE THE CHITOWN EXPRESS FOR MOD.!!!!!! LOL yeah im baked


----------



## worm5376 (May 7, 2010)

Don't go snooping around too much,, you'll end up on his radar!


----------



## theexpress (May 7, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^ lol


----------



## howak47 (May 8, 2010)

just got my gh nutrients and my superthrive in the mail has an,yone ever used the superthrive before?it says use 1 drop per 1gal so its some pretty strong shit!!


----------



## theexpress (May 8, 2010)

yes i have howak,and superthrive is the bizzness......... good for a whole network of shit, esp if you plants are looking on the wilty side, s/t will fix that almost immediately


----------



## theexpress (May 8, 2010)

hay poplars where u at bro???????? whats good with them big ass soukush plants? can i get a picture?


----------



## Fditty00 (May 8, 2010)

Pops been ghost from this thread. U can find all over T&T tho


----------



## highflyby (May 8, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Pops been ghost from this thread. U can find all over T&T tho


what the hell is T&T? lol


----------



## worm5376 (May 8, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^ Toke n Talk.


----------



## highflyby (May 8, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^ Toke n Talk.


haha hell yeah....sorry for my ignorance, I ave a hella migraine and cant think :[


----------



## "SICC" (May 8, 2010)

Yeah he probably unsubscribed after he tried to get into it with me lol


----------



## worm5376 (May 8, 2010)

I had no idea you guys went through a rough patch....


----------



## highflyby (May 8, 2010)

Me either......oh well fuck it  cheers!


----------



## Fditty00 (May 8, 2010)

Howak, that supathrive is the BOMB! i use a drop per gallon to soak my rockwool. good for the transplant also. i heard its awful to use in flower. the hormones or vits can make very fluffy nugs. cant quite remember, but i read a good post on it. ill look for the link


----------



## howak47 (May 9, 2010)

NEW VIDEO 
[youtube]IyjpZjHN5Bs[/youtube]


----------



## howak47 (May 9, 2010)

theexpress said:


> yes i have howak,and superthrive is the bizzness......... good for a whole network of shit, esp if you plants are looking on the wilty side, s/t will fix that almost immediately


 hell yea good to know!!! iam going to do some reading up on it going to be transplanting the clones today might add some to them heard its good for transplanting clones and shit



Fditty00 said:


> Howak, that supathrive is the BOMB! i use a drop per gallon to soak my rockwool. good for the transplant also. i heard its awful to use in flower. the hormones or vits can make very fluffy nugs. cant quite remember, but i read a good post on it. ill look for the link


thanks for the info and if u find that link send it to me please!!!


----------



## theexpress (May 9, 2010)

what happend with u and pop sick


----------



## howak47 (May 9, 2010)

update on the clones transplanted them into a 95 % perlite mix & most of the soil that is in there is on the top. also watered them with superthrive going to see how that works used 1 drop in 1gal 
[youtube]W-t_cyYSuXk[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (May 9, 2010)

Fa sho homie, im really lookin forward to your clones, im excited to try my first cloning when the time comes.
How long was it before you noticed your first roots on them? i think i asked but i cant remember.

I'd rep ya if i could


----------



## howak47 (May 9, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4142797]Fa sho homie, im really lookin forward to your clones, im excited to try my first cloning when the time comes.
How long was it before you noticed your first roots on them? i think i asked but i cant remember.

I'd rep ya if i could[/QUOTE]
thanks sicc yea i think i saw 1st roots like 7 or 8 days i think but they are 15 days old today !!! its really easy to clone i thought it was going to be hard but theres nothing to it


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 9, 2010)

congratulations on that. now you can cop fem seeds n never have to worry bout sexing or buyin more .. u gon have a lil area setup for your selected moms n everything soon


----------



## "SICC" (May 9, 2010)

howak47 said:


> thanks sicc yea i think i saw 1st roots like 7 or 8 days i think but they are 15 days old today !!! its really easy to clone i thought it was going to be hard but theres nothing to it



hell yeah, this make's me have some hope for my first cloning lol, keep up the good work!


----------



## howak47 (May 10, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> congratulations on that. now you can cop fem seeds n never have to worry bout sexing or buyin more .. u gon have a lil area setup for your selected moms n everything soon


thanks man!!! yea thats the whole idea and to save some time to ..but yea i got to figure out what iam goin to keep but i will be waiting till after this harvest to take any mothers cause i need all the bud i can get this next time cause iam almost out now but the fruit kush will be ready end of week or next week so that will hold me off till the big harvest

[QUOTE="SICC";4143161]hell yeah, this make's me have some hope for my first cloning lol, keep up the good work![/QUOTE]thanks sicc and iam sure u want have any problems doing this theres nothing to it really!!!


----------



## theexpress (May 10, 2010)

moneeey an murrrda..... better run and hide if you dont want nun// gotta be ready to ride if you want some// better be ready for drama cuzz ots gonna come//.....if ya spit a strap then i gotta spit it back// gonna take your shit cuzz i gotta get a sack// gotta pay me for it if ya want it back//........MONEYYYY AND MURDAAAA.... murder motha fuckas like i was at columbine// fuck da law i dont see nun but dalla signs// wanna know a killa name nigga holla mine// money n MURDA!!!!

thats my shit.....


----------



## theexpress (May 10, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6Err7QNkTc


----------



## poplars (May 10, 2010)

lol I haven't dissapeared . . . . . I am laying low but I'm not going to stop updates. the sour kush are doing great. have a good stock of clones, getting the soil ready and such.

and chitown I'm gonna wait till they're outside and fully adapted to the sun to take pics again, because that is when a plant TRULY shines . . . . just wait, it will be amazing.

just thought I'd post to let you know I'm not runnin off without sharing the pics


----------



## theexpress (May 10, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xArkAYPkkp8
peep this one to... my nigas crucial conflict. at like 45 secounds they show love to the chitown express..lol


----------



## theexpress (May 10, 2010)

poplars said:


> lol I haven't dissapeared . . . . . I am laying low but I'm not going to stop updates. the sour kush are doing great. have a good stock of clones, getting the soil ready and such.
> 
> and chitown I'm gonna wait till they're outside and fully adapted to the sun to take pics again, because that is when a plant TRULY shines . . . . just wait, it will be amazing.
> 
> just thought I'd post to let you know I'm not runnin off without sharing the pics


 
ok good im glad to hear everything is going good.


----------



## theexpress (May 10, 2010)

btw poplars took a page out of ur book and vegged longer then usuall, 20 sk were vegged for 2 months and 3 weeks and are now into flower, and enjoying 6600 watts of hps goodness.......... in bloom one week today.. many clones will be taken after males-possible hermis get cut down


----------



## theexpress (May 10, 2010)

this shit is official..... windy city recklesss....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyOfOM_Gy8k&feature=related


----------



## poplars (May 10, 2010)

hell yeah bro, longer veg = bigger and better buds! plus it truly shows you the characteristics of your plant on a large scale, it's epic.

anyways I'm hella stoked to share the glorious pics of my outdoor when it's all established.


----------



## Fditty00 (May 10, 2010)

theexpress said:


> this shit is official..... windy city recklesss....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyOfOM_Gy8k&feature=related


 That was ma shit last summer. They sleepin on Psycodrama. That bwoy beast!!


----------



## howak47 (May 10, 2010)

hell yea poplars iam ready to see them i bet they are huge !!!!!


----------



## howak47 (May 10, 2010)

well i added another 300 watt replacment cfl in the tent today so that is 6 total so that is 390watts i think heres a couple of pics


----------



## howak47 (May 10, 2010)

WELL I HAD 2 PLANTS THAT HAD NOT SHOWN THERE SEX AND ONE LOOKS REALLY BAD I GUESS THE GENETICS WAS BAD SO I THREW IT OUT AND THE OTHER ONE IS A FEMALE SO EVERYTHING IN TENT IS FEMALE  IAM THINKING ABOUT PUTTING THE FEM ROCKLOCK IN THE TENT TO TAKE THE SICK ONES PLACE IT HAS 5 NICE TOPPS ON IT AND IS THE BIGGEST ONE OUT OF THE 5 WHAT DOES EVERYONE THINK?


----------



## "SICC" (May 10, 2010)

Yeah i would replace the one you lost, the rocklock looks ready to flower


----------



## Fditty00 (May 10, 2010)

What was the 'bad gene' BC??


----------



## howak47 (May 10, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> What was the 'bad gene' BC??


 hell no it was one of my great white shark x sourkush all the female seeds are doing great !!!


----------



## howak47 (May 10, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4147913]Yeah i would replace the one you lost, the rocklock looks ready to flower [/QUOTE]
yea i will probly put it in the tent tomorrow!!!


----------



## theexpress (May 11, 2010)

the sourkush is not from bad genetics....... lol neither is the great white shark


----------



## poplars (May 11, 2010)

wtf . . . sk . . .. bad genetics!? lol. that's some ridiculous shit right there


----------



## howak47 (May 11, 2010)

theexpress said:


> the sourkush is not from bad genetics....... lol neither is the great white shark


 yea i didnt mean to put it like that iam guessing it was just a weak sick plant cause the other cross looks great !!!


----------



## poplars (May 11, 2010)

you probalby just got the bad side of the cross . . .

that's why SK is an f4, and other stable strains, need to bread them several generations.


----------



## howak47 (May 11, 2010)

poplars said:


> you probalby just got the bad side of the cross . . .
> 
> that's why SK is an f4, and other stable strains, need to bread them several generations.


yea thats probly it !! well its gone now bout to put the rocklock in bigger pot and into tent!!! post pics later


----------



## howak47 (May 11, 2010)

hey is it ok to put mulch on the top soil of the plants? i heard this is good but want to make sure 1st


----------



## howak47 (May 11, 2010)

well i transplanted the female rocklock and put her into the tent also added some mulch on the top soil of the other plants and I CLEANED & REARRANGED THE TENT LOOKS LIKE NEW HAHAHH
I WILL BE HARVESTING THE FRUIT KUSH AT THE END OF THE WEEK ....IAM ALMOST OUT OF BUD AND THATS NOT GOOD & ITS 8 1/2 WEEKS FLOWER NOW SO ITS PREETY MUCH READY I IWILL POST A VIDEO OF IT MAYBE TONIGHT


----------



## theexpress (May 11, 2010)

howak47 said:


> hey is it ok to put mulch on the top soil of the plants? i heard this is good but want to make sure 1st


i wouldnt do that..... may deprive some oxygen to roots....... may help keeping soil moist loinger, but mulch primary use is for outdoors when it gets close to frost... it acts has insulation..... and poplars were all dieing to see those miny sk trees


----------



## theexpress (May 11, 2010)

i think the rocklock would have crossed well to the sourkush. both are short stocky fuckers..... hold me down with some crosses..... you got a vast gean pool to play around with


----------



## theexpress (May 11, 2010)

*What is Rocklock like to Smoke?*


This is an extremely nice smelling plant its one of the favorites in the Amsterdam coffee shops. A big plant with a aromatic smell and an up high. is one of the strongest types out there. This gives an unusually clear buzz and a slightly delayed effect. Has a very relaxed high. This weed will smoke quickly and well. This variety will smell tasty, but will not smoke you out of your home. Tends to taste very green like when tasted. Is hard hitting with a aromatic aftertaste. The hash smell is still there in spades. This type has no hangover or bad effects. *What is Rocklock like to flower?

*
This weed is very resistant to pests. This strain of ganja should have won many Cannabis cups. Grows awesomely in hydroponics setups. This variety can be great for late harvesting. This strain is known to yield huge yields. Interesting taste. Many harvests have been produced from this strain. Can very quickly be flowered. The seeds arrive and bud almost instantly. This plant has great leaves and buds. This weed is considered to be very potent. Can very quickly be vegetated. The seeds arrive and bud almost instantly. Grows well in hydroponic setups. Grows awesomely in hydroponics setups. This variety grows great in anything. Rocklock is considered to be very strong. Growing indoor or outdoor, Rocklock can be easily managed. It is said to contain an incredible amount of THC. Vegetating Rocklock can be just plain fun. Rocklock is known to yield gigantic yields. Interesting look. This weed has awesome leaves and buds. Growing indoor or outdoor, this ganja can be very easily managed. This plant has great leaves and buds. Rocklock is said to contain a large amount of THC. Rocklock is quite resistant to pests. This strain of ganja should have won many Cannabis cups. Is a very popular strain of pot. Is quite easy for the new grower. Many great harvests have been found with Rocklock. *Where can I find more info on Rocklock Cannabis Seeds & Strain Information?

*It can be really hard to find information Rocklock Cannabis Seeds & Strain Information. Discovering information about pot is a real challenge. It's hard when you have to make a decision about buying seeds through a mail order company, so we've researched it for you. This site is the best resource for Rocklock Cannabis Seeds & Strain Information Try not to make the expensive accidents we did by using information. Doing the right thing when it comes to weed is expensive. Have you been researching Rocklock Cannabis Seeds & Strain Information to no avail? What is the best source of information on Rocklock Cannabis Seeds & Strain Information? Information on the flowering cycle is tough to find. Whether growing sativa or indica, it's important to remember that they're all plants. We have spent the time to find the best info one would need Having the right information can be the difference between crystal heavy buds or a brown dead bush. We wanted to find what you need to know about Rocklock Cannabis Seeds & Strain Information


----------



## howak47 (May 11, 2010)

Yea sourkush x rocklock would have been nice but dont have any pollin of any kind now so dont know what iam going to do bout that hahahah but i still have some of the other crosses THANKS FOR THE INFO ON THE ROCKLOCK ON ATTITUDE PAGE IT SAYS IT IS DONE IN 8 WEEKS FAST FLOWERER


----------



## theexpress (May 11, 2010)

damn so you have no pollin.......... shitty


----------



## theexpress (May 11, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/howak47#p/u/3/dSU85zLYYwc

nice vid howak never seen that one before... nice lil smorgesborg of nugget....


----------



## theexpress (May 11, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/howak47#p/u/48/lcVOzdrMIA8


also excellent vid of both the sourkush phenos... this vid by howak is the closest thing to actually seeing the sk in person, nice camera and good close ups howak.... MOST PEOPLE WILL PROLLY NEVER GET TO SAMPLE MARIJUANA THIS FINE... you will see the bubba pheno first.. then the sd pheno at the end.


----------



## howak47 (May 11, 2010)

NEW VIDEO
[youtube]aORjD3HhE4M[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (May 11, 2010)

nice howak that plant is good for an oz easy


----------



## poplars (May 11, 2010)

man that plant looks like it has atleast another 2 weeks broooooo

don't you want a hella stoney stone!??? 

I mean outdoors, I often don't have the choice of letting the plant finish as much as I want to, but indoors man I'd push it by atleast an extra week with every strain


----------



## howak47 (May 11, 2010)

theexpress said:


> damn so you have no pollin.......... shitty


 yea i know that shit sucks i lost the male fruit kush to the cold outside  i will check were i had the sk pollin and see if there is a tiny little speck left


----------



## howak47 (May 11, 2010)

poplars said:


> man that plant looks like it has atleast another 2 weeks broooooo
> 
> don't you want a hella stoney stone!???
> 
> I mean outdoors, I often don't have the choice of letting the plant finish as much as I want to, but indoors man I'd push it by atleast an extra week with every strain


well normally i would let it go another week but iam almost out of smoke so this one has to come down this weekend cause iam not going back to buying that shit off the streets but i9 just looked at it under microscope and the trics are more than 90% amber so its good enough for me


----------



## howak47 (May 11, 2010)

theexpress said:


> nice howak that plant is good for an oz easy


 thanks yea thats what iam hopeing for like always get hahaha


----------



## mugzie101 (May 11, 2010)

fruit kush looks sweeet! another nice grow


----------



## howak47 (May 11, 2010)

mugzie101 said:


> fruit kush looks sweeet! another nice grow


 thanks mugzie


----------



## Fditty00 (May 12, 2010)

Thumbz up on the vid!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 12, 2010)

+rep on the vid...


----------



## poplars (May 12, 2010)

man howak time to upgrade to a 400W HPS so you can keep up with your consumption!


----------



## howak47 (May 12, 2010)

poplars said:


> man howak time to upgrade to a 400W HPS so you can keep up with your consumption!


cant run a hps where i LIVE and the only reason iam running low is cause all the nl were male that fucked me all up i would have had a nice harvest from them allready if they had not of been all males!!!!


----------



## howak47 (May 12, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Thumbz up on the vid!!


 thanks man 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> +rep on the vid...


 thanks for comment trynagro!!!!


----------



## poplars (May 12, 2010)

ah shit, do they scout for shit like the heat signature of HPS or something? 


regardless hope stuff starts going smoother for you bro.


----------



## tom__420 (May 12, 2010)

If they are doing fly overs your house using flir than you are already being investigated
I really wouldn't worry about heat signature with one 400w HPS, maybe if you had 6,000w of HPS
Everything is looking nice bro, I agree on that mulch as well get rid of it


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 12, 2010)

just checking in dude.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 12, 2010)

if it aint too much too ask, why not go with a 400watter, your already running 390watts, plus ur using 4+ outlets.

there will be alot of advantages for your situation in particular where you would benefit from hid's
and i dont mean wattage for you because your basically runnin 400 on the lights now, i'd say 
more light penetration + lumens, less wires layin, bigger overall yield.. temps wont be an issue for you because 400 watter only raises temps about 3-7 degrees from the room temp(for me). you wont be able to put hid's as close or in some of the positions as your cfls but you wont need to, and even if you feel the need use cfls u can still throw some in there..

just a lil input


----------



## theexpress (May 12, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> just checking in dude.




hahahaha my man da flyin hawaiin. i knew you would be back.... whahahahahahaha they all come back... yeah nigga!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (May 12, 2010)

fuck the 400 for around the same price you can get a 600 watter. speaking from experiance its pretty easy to grow a pound every rip with a 600 watter.. with pretty much any strain....... 600 watts of power isnt shit.... hook up a cooltube and set that bitch up in your tent. if your worried about fly overs move ur setup to a cold concreat basement... 600 watts will not show... esp if vent. is proper. you gonna g et a magnetic, or digital ballast one? magnetic is cheaper, but makes a humming noise, the ballast is super heavey, and the ballast puts out some heat... i would go digi if you got the extra bux...


----------



## Fditty00 (May 12, 2010)

$293 for my new digi 6. With 4x4 Sunsoaker reflector, and Growbright 95,000 lumen bulb, shipped!


----------



## howak47 (May 12, 2010)

poplars said:


> ah shit, do they scout for shit like the heat signature of hps or something?
> 
> 
> Regardless hope stuff starts going smoother for you bro.


 no iam not worryed bout fly overs i just cant have one where iam at right now got to stick with the cfls for now but iam happy with them


----------



## howak47 (May 12, 2010)

I READ AND WATCHED A FEW VIDEOS ON USING MULCH INDOORS AND ITS SUPPOSED TO WORK REALLY GOOD HERES ONE OF THE VIDEOS I FOUND ON IT !!

[youtube]SpGJatUFlM8[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 12, 2010)

theexpress said:


> hahahaha my man da flyin hawaiin. i knew you would be back.... whahahahahahaha they all come back... yeah nigga!!!!!


well boyz is boyz,..... right jigga?


----------



## theexpress (May 12, 2010)

i wouldnt fuck with the mulch. with those moist conditions who knows what could grow there.... but its your setup... if you want moister soil for longer, add some coco coir to the mix bro.. and yeah greenhorn we boyz jo


----------



## howak47 (May 13, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i wouldnt fuck with the mulch. With those moist conditions who knows what could grow there.... But its your setup... If you want moister soil for longer, add some coco coir to the mix bro.. And yeah greenhorn we boyz jo


 iam just goin to try in for a little while and see how it does i will keep a close eye on it and 1st sign of anything i will get rid of it  bout to tie down the rocklock in a while and just got done watering the shit out of the fruit kush even though i have been giving it nothing but water for past 2 weeks want it to be flushed good


----------



## theexpress (May 13, 2010)

that fruit kush is gonna be some mean smoke man........ im blowing back on some ak47... i forgot how good it is. reAL potent for a sativa dom.... def, indica in it though


----------



## highflyby (May 13, 2010)

theexpress said:


> that fruit kush is gonna be some mean smoke man........ im blowing back on some ak47... i forgot how good it is. reAL potent for a sativa dom.... def, indica in it though


One of the only good sativas we get this far south....it is pretty good


----------



## howak47 (May 14, 2010)

theexpress said:


> that fruit kush is gonna be some mean smoke man........ im blowing back on some ak47... i forgot how good it is. reAL potent for a sativa dom.... def, indica in it though


 hell yea i cant wait i took a small sample bud 3 days ago its almost dry now looks so dank!!! it looks white in the sun light with orange all in it smells really fruity sweet !! i wish i had some ak-47 to puff on


----------



## howak47 (May 14, 2010)

the fruit kush has been in the dark for almost 2 days now ...i will be harvesting her tonight will have a video of harvest up later


----------



## highflyby (May 14, 2010)

howak47 said:


> the fruit kush has been in the dark for almost 2 days now ...i will be harvesting her tonight will have a video of harvest up later


Hell yeah dude!


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2010)

looking forward to the harvest pics..........


----------



## howak47 (May 14, 2010)

theexpress said:


> looking forward to the harvest pics..........


iam bout to get started now so it will be later tonight before video is up !!


----------



## howak47 (May 14, 2010)

i think iam going to puiut one of the female blue cheese in the tenkt to replace the fk


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2010)

ya need to do some crossing mang................. take clones of tyour best shit there. rocklock for sure, bluecheese also, and whatever else... im sure someone would be willing to slide you some more sk beans to play with....


----------



## howak47 (May 14, 2010)

FRUIT KUSH HARVEST VIDEO 
[youtube]CFXWYxM_xxY[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2010)

nice video howak...

you gotta pick up on of these bro


----------



## highflyby (May 15, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> nice video howak...you gotta pick up on of these bro[/IMG][/URL]


 agreed! I got a drawer of fiskars....their simply the best. Either way, nice video howak 

+rep


----------



## howak47 (May 15, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> nice video howak...
> 
> you gotta pick up on of these bro


thanks man!!! yea i got a pair of those but these are medical grade sharp as shit hahahah i like them better


----------



## highflyby (May 15, 2010)

howak47 said:


> thanks man!!! yea i got a pair of those but these are medical grade sharp as shit hahahah i like them better



good call, I actually know what you mean, I use to have a mean pair of some sharp ass blades like the ones you used howak....but I have no idea where they are nowadays. Only problem is comfort....the fiskars are oh so comfy


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2010)

hahaha! keep it green my man, I'm still following. lurking your other thread too


----------



## howak47 (May 15, 2010)

highflyby said:


> good call, I actually know what you mean, I use to have a mean pair of some sharp ass blades like the ones you used howak....but I have no idea where they are nowadays. Only problem is comfort....the fiskars are oh so comfy


yea when its time for the big harvest i might use the more comfortable ones but for this the sharp ass blades work hahahah


----------



## howak47 (May 15, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahaha! keep it green my man, I'm still following. lurking your other thread too


 hahah always!!!! i will probly do a update on other tread tomorrow also i think iam going to move a blue cheese into the tent tomorrow to take the place of the fruit kush!!!


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> nice video howak...
> 
> you gotta pick up on of these bro


those look like they was manufacterd by a gypsie lololol


----------



## highflyby (May 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> those look like they was manufacterd by a gypsie lololol


This coming from a guy with a gypsie manufactured avatar  hahaha j/k bro!

I got the fever......and the ONLY prescription.....is more cowbell.

<---- Awesome


----------



## howak47 (May 15, 2010)

highflyby said:


> This coming from a guy with a gypsie manufactured avatar  hahaha j/k bro!
> 
> I got the fever......and the only thing that can cure it.....is more cowbell.
> 
> <---- Awesome


hahahaha i love dat shit I got the fever......and the only thing that can cure it.....is more cowbell hahahaha


----------



## highflyby (May 15, 2010)

[youtube]_qWCOJPwdXw[/youtube]


----------



## kushizie (May 15, 2010)

i need help on my babies can anybody help thier done but taste like crap


----------



## "SICC" (May 15, 2010)

Nice vid homie, gotta love that scissor hash  :


----------



## Fditty00 (May 15, 2010)

Best part of the plant, is the scissor hash! Nice werk Howak!


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2010)

gave has many yall free rep has i can.. sorry if i missed you


----------



## "SICC" (May 16, 2010)

i wish i could play with some more SK


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2010)

then pop those beans ya got lol


----------



## poplars (May 16, 2010)

mmm vaping some hash oil I accumulated from my vape . vaping it with that volcano liquid pad. works perfectly with the herbalaire . 

hella thick bag, I'm gonna be high as the clouds!


----------



## howak47 (May 16, 2010)

theexpress said:


> then pop those beans ya got lol


 hahahah i dont know but that seems funny as shit to me right now (then pop them beans you got hahahah


----------



## howak47 (May 16, 2010)

*WELL ITS BEEN 1 WEEK SINCE I PLANTED THE ROOTED CLONES AND THEY ARE DOING GREAT I SHOULD HAVE BEEN DOING THIS A LONG TIME AGO IT IS SO EASY EVERYONE SHOULD TAKE CLONES  HERES A FEW PICS ENJOY
















*


----------



## "SICC" (May 16, 2010)

Nice man, they look great


----------



## howak47 (May 16, 2010)

[quote="sicc";4170346]nice man, they look great [/quote]
thanks sicc


----------



## highflyby (May 16, 2010)

That GWS/SK is a very healthy shade of green....looking good howak 

Cheers


----------



## howak47 (May 16, 2010)

highflyby said:


> That GWS/SK is a very healthy shade of green....looking food howak
> 
> Cheers


thanks man yea the plant it came off of is buding up nice right now i will have to make a video of the flowering girls maybe later tonight


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (May 16, 2010)

wad up howak?? You think u can grow dope ass plants like me??? hahaha j/k .. looking good dogg keep it up ... Vanilla Kush Grow Coming soon .. I'll keep u posted


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2010)

clones looking good howak!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 16, 2010)

clones lookin damn nice man.. and u seem hella enthusiastic about them.. i kno your ova there thinkin about if you woulda cloned some SK or Fruit Kush.
Great Job


----------



## howak47 (May 17, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> clones lookin damn nice man.. and u seem hella enthusiastic about them.. i kno your ova there thinkin about if you woulda cloned some SK or Fruit Kush.
> Great Job


thanks man and its FUNNY U SAY THAT CAUSE JUST BEFORE I GOT ONLINE I TOLD MY GIRL 'DAMNIT I SHOULD HAVE CLONED SOME SOURKUSH ' BUT5 OO WELL MIGHT BE GETTIN SOME MORE 
IAM BOUT TO TAKE A BLUE CHEESE AND A ROCKLOCK CLONE WILL POST PICS LATER


----------



## howak47 (May 17, 2010)

dr. Greenhorn said:


> clones looking good howak!


 thanks dr.greenhorn



lax skunky bws said:


> wad up howak?? You think u can grow dope ass plants like me??? Hahaha j/k .. Looking good dogg keep it up ... Vanilla kush grow coming soon .. I'll keep u posted


 what up man where u been? Hahahah i know i can hahahah thanks for the comments & i want to watch that vanilla kush grow cause i almost ordered some but got buuba kush & blue cheese instead


----------



## howak47 (May 17, 2010)

I JUST SPOTTED THIS LITTLE BUG ON A LEAF ONLY SAW ONE AND I SHOCK THE PLANTS AND NOTHING FLEW OFF BUT WHAT THE FUCK IS IT?DOES ANYONE KNOW?


----------



## highflyby (May 17, 2010)

howak47 said:


> I JUST SPOTTED THIS LITTLE BUG ON A LEAF ONLY SAW ONE AND I SHOCK THE PLANTS AND NOTHING FLEW OFF BUT WHAT THE FUCK IS IT?DOES ANYONE KNOW?


Did you fuck with the bug? It looks like a small moth or something with its wings back....but I truly dont know man....sorry :[ Hopefully its just a little fucker that got in somehow


----------



## howak47 (May 17, 2010)

Yea ithats what i was thinking it might be a moth i got rid of it and another that was a little bigger but no sign of any more


----------



## howak47 (May 17, 2010)

new video

[youtube]aoGPb4trhb4[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 17, 2010)

Enjoyed the vid

i hope you dont have any nasty lil moth larvae comin aroound..


----------



## highflyby (May 17, 2010)

Video looks good man.....im 90% sure that thing was a moth...im still workin on it


----------



## howak47 (May 17, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Enjoyed the vid
> 
> i hope you dont have any nasty lil moth larvae comin aroound..


thanks man!!! yea i hope its nothing bad



highflyby said:


> Video looks good man.....im 90% sure that thing was a moth...im still workin on it


thanks highflyby!!yea thats what it looks like


----------



## Someguy15 (May 17, 2010)

Arg fuck bugs at least it wasn't spider mites.My Gf thought it would be a good idea to get cactus from the local nursery... they have been quarantined to outside they had spider mites all over them. Don't need those anywhere near my ladies!

Your clones look nice too man, cloning is amazing, love the results!


----------



## howak47 (May 17, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Arg fuck bugs at least it wasn't spider mites.My Gf thought it would be a good idea to get cactus from the local nursery... they have been quarantined to outside they had spider mites all over them. Don't need those anywhere near my ladies!
> 
> Your clones look nice too man, cloning is amazing, love the results!


 yea fuck them mites dont want that !!!! damn thats messed up did she put them in there with the plants? 
thanks for the comments


----------



## Someguy15 (May 18, 2010)

Luckily no, they were in a different closet under a light...but in my crib is close enough.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (May 18, 2010)

wad up howak, hey you should put some stick yellow fly traps jus to be on the safe side ... keep it up stay up .. Vanilla Kush Grow Coming Soon


----------



## howak47 (May 18, 2010)

JUST TOOK 2 CLONES 1 FROM THE ROCKLOCK AND OTHER FROM BLUE CHEESE HERES A FEW PICS


----------



## "SICC" (May 18, 2010)

Nice, where did you get your lil case for the clones at?


----------



## howak47 (May 19, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4178539]Nice, where did you get your lil case for the clones at?[/QUOTE]
thanks sicc!!!! i got it from wallmart or lowes i cant remember but they both have them and it was only like $2.99 and came with the soil pellets to grow the clones in


----------



## howak47 (May 19, 2010)

well i ended up with 25.4 grams off the fruit kush i will post some close up pics of some nugs later


----------



## Fditty00 (May 19, 2010)

Sicc asked what i was gonna. Plenty of height in it? I seen it at lowes today. But it wasnt assembled, didnt know the height.
Awesome new clones btw, i usually take the tiny 3" nothings on the bottom


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2010)

from my experience the lil tiny shoots at the bottom root faster, so do the tops when i top plants..

edit: can u post a pre-harvest fruit kush pic too


----------



## Fditty00 (May 19, 2010)

^^^^ yeah, the little bottom feeders arent as 'woody'.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2010)

lmfao.. u said woody

and now that u say that, i think thats why my clones now are taking so long to root, cause they are like wood.. only 1 rooted and its been 8 days.. never waited this long..


----------



## poplars (May 19, 2010)

I think that's why they recommend you mist the plants you're going to clone for a couple days several times a day to prep those stems and get rid of that 'woody' feeling? hahaha.


----------



## howak47 (May 19, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Sicc asked what i was gonna. Plenty of height in it? I seen it at lowes today. But it wasnt assembled, didnt know the height.
> Awesome new clones btw, i usually take the tiny 3" nothings on the bottom


yea it is plenty big and cheap to !!!! thanks for the comments on the clones and those was the smallest branches on both plants dont have any small lower ones took em all off


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2010)

that was a good idea if ur throwin em in flower.. i always cut off my lower branches before flowering push some energy up.. plus they dont get much light from my 400 anyway..


----------



## Fditty00 (May 19, 2010)

poplars said:


> I think that's why they recommend you mist the plants you're going to clone for a couple days several times a day to prep those stems and get rid of that 'woody' feeling? hahaha.


Whoa, never heard that. Makes perfect sense. Im willin to try anything to get mine to root faster. I just bought a 50pk of Root Riots today. Ive heard good things, we shall see......




Ayy Howak, its a good day, if those are ur smallest clones! Nice wrk


----------



## Someguy15 (May 19, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Whoa, never heard that. Makes perfect sense. Im willin to try anything to get mine to root faster. I just bought a 50pk of Root Riots today. Ive heard good things, we shall see......


Root riot + clonex = win. if you can't spray them often or don't have humidity dome wilt spray works amazing too.


----------



## Fditty00 (May 19, 2010)

^^^ Good to know. My boy just opened a despens, and wants my clones, so guess it time to build another box


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2010)

i am sooooooooooooo fucking stoned off my ass right now... i just thought i would share that... thank you for your time reading this... some rep would be nice...... and maybe a jimmyjohns sandwich to... hook ya boy up


----------



## highflyby (May 20, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i am sooooooooooooo fucking stoned off my ass right now... i just thought i would share that... thank you for your time reading this... some rep would be nice...... and maybe a jimmyjohns sandwich to... hook ya boy up


Ok...well...im hella high too. Smokin on some kush...out of my new pipe....and since +rep is being whored around....send some my way for this sick pipe 







HfB


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2010)

it wouldnt let me rep you or anyone from this thread for that matter.... ill hit u when i can for sure


----------



## Someguy15 (May 20, 2010)

gotcha highfly... tight ass bowl!


----------



## highflyby (May 20, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> gotcha highfly... tight ass bowl!


Thanks mane, that shit is redonkulous


----------



## pennywise619 (May 21, 2010)

fuckn howak, wus good man? Damn, got locked up on some kid shit. Damn Isee your still growing strong! I guess u dont need my help anymore j/K. Dude i got a bomb grow/tutorial on ebb and flow coming up. I ordered 20 short stuff snowryder females and 5 violater kush females. the snowryder will be grown out on a 4x8 flood table under 2x400 watt lamps. the violator will be mothers along with purple urkle. stay posted and get at me dogg.


----------



## howak47 (May 21, 2010)

pennywise619 said:


> fuckn howak, wus good man? Damn, got locked up on some kid shit. Damn Isee your still growing strong! I guess u dont need my help anymore j/K. Dude i got a bomb grow/tutorial on ebb and flow coming up. I ordered 20 short stuff snowryder females and 5 violater kush females. the snowryder will be grown out on a 4x8 flood table under 2x400 watt lamps. the violator will be mothers along with purple urkle. stay posted and get at me dogg.


damn man i was wondering what happened to you !!! glad u back!!!! sounds like its going to be a fuckin great grow cant wait to watch it !! i almost got some violator kush but got blue cheese and bubba kush instead. what did u get locked up for?i hope not growing


----------



## pennywise619 (May 22, 2010)

Not even grow related dogg, fuckin lame bro. I got locked up for speeding/evading the police. I swear I didn't run, but I was speeding.... 6 months and thrown out the door. Anyways, ya man I actually smoked some violator kush in Cali last weekend and shit was bomb, gotta grow this shit. Anyways, got locked up during last grow and it went to shit, but I got bigger and better things crackin. I just built a ebb and flow system for my seedlings and mother plant. Real minor with a 1' 6" X 3' flood table. I plan on building a bigger scale model for flowering 4X8 bought from my local hardware store. Anyways, i'm gonna post the minnie ebb and flow for the noobs, holla at me dogg...


----------



## howak47 (May 22, 2010)

pennywise619 said:


> Not even grow related dogg, fuckin lame bro. I got locked up for speeding/evading the police. I swear I didn't run, but I was speeding.... 6 months and thrown out the door. Anyways, ya man I actually smoked some violator kush in Cali last weekend and shit was bomb, gotta grow this shit. Anyways, got locked up during last grow and it went to shit, but I got bigger and better things crackin. I just built a ebb and flow system for my seedlings and mother plant. Real minor with a 1' 6" X 3' flood table. I plan on building a bigger scale model for flowering 4X8 bought from my local hardware store. Anyways, i'm gonna post the minnie ebb and flow for the noobs, holla at me dogg...


ooo ok thats good it whatin grow related but damn 6 months for that that sucks ass!!! yea i want t o try some violator sounds and looks like the shit well everything sounds good your way cant wait to see them get started


----------



## howak47 (May 22, 2010)

well i ended up with 25 grams of the fruit kush! Heres a few pics it taste really sweet and will stone the shit out of u !!last 2 pics are of my new little bong i got yesterday it hits really good and its 5mm thick and is really heavy


----------



## Integra21 (May 22, 2010)

Looking good Howak. Is there any distinct fruity flavor or just a sweet taste. Its funny thats your new bong, I have the exact same one but its purple instead of blue. Pull a fruity tube for me.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 22, 2010)

you order your glass? i cant find nowhere wit good pieces now. well good bongs, cuz i pick up nice pipes quite often


----------



## howak47 (May 22, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Looking good Howak. Is there any distinct fruity flavor or just a sweet taste. Its funny thats your new bong, I have the exact same one but its purple instead of blue. Pull a fruity tube for me.


thanks man!!!! no its really just a sweet taste almost like a fruit just dont know what kind hahahah thats cool the little fucker hits like hell and that is the fruit kush packed in it in the pic 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> you order your glass? i cant find nowhere wit good pieces now. well good bongs, cuz i pick up nice pipes quite often


no i got a friend that runs the only head shop in and near my town!!! so i get really good deals only hade to pay $15 for this one


----------



## worm5376 (May 22, 2010)

I have the same exact bong, its navy blue, they are thick as shit!


----------



## "SICC" (May 22, 2010)

damn that fruit kush looks bomb


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (May 22, 2010)

howak47 said:


> well i ended up with 25 grams of the fruit kush! Heres a few pics it taste really sweet and will stone the shit out of u !!last 2 pics are of my new little bong i got yesterday it hits really good and its 5mm thick and is really heavy


what is this fruit kush?? is it Grape Fruit Kush? what are the Genetics?


----------



## howak47 (May 23, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> what is this fruit kush?? is it Grape Fruit Kush? what are the Genetics?


 hahah donkt know the genetics i found this one seed in a fruity nug of kush so i just called it fruit kush


----------



## poplars (May 23, 2010)

ahhhhh I was wondering where that came about . . . . fuckin kickass bagseed.


----------



## theexpress (May 23, 2010)

hows it going my peoples????? its hot in the windy city today....,..like 90.....poplars i know you got them sk out... can i get a lil description on how there doing?


----------



## poplars (May 23, 2010)

Sk aren't out yet. it's been a slow start this year because the weather has been flip-flopping. I'll probably get them out this week or next. they'll definitely be seeing the sun for sure though. gotta slowly adapt them to it, put em under a tree for a few days then they can handle direct light.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 23, 2010)

howak47 said:


> no i got a friend that runs the only head shop in and near my town!!! so i get really good deals only hade to pay $15 for this one


i meant to tell you that fruit kush looks dank as fuck, nice goin on the yield too. u might have to let me kno where that headshop is at so i can checc 'em out. i'm kind of a glass fiend..


----------



## theexpress (May 23, 2010)

poplars said:


> Sk aren't out yet. it's been a slow start this year because the weather has been flip-flopping. I'll probably get them out this week or next. they'll definitely be seeing the sun for sure though. gotta slowly adapt them to it, put em under a tree for a few days then they can handle direct light.


they gotta be like 3.5 feet by now no????? those are gonna blow out outside. remeber to leave the soil nice and loose a and full of perlite so that already extensive and complex rootball will easily be able to spread in every wich direction.... man your on point this year.... your gonna have some huge indica trees has lawnplants!!!


----------



## theexpress (May 23, 2010)

that shit looks flame howak


----------



## poplars (May 23, 2010)

theexpress said:


> they gotta be like 3.5 feet by now no????? those are gonna blow out outside. remeber to leave the soil nice and loose a and full of perlite so that already extensive and complex rootball will easily be able to spread in every wich direction.... man your on point this year.... your gonna have some huge indica trees has lawnplants!!!


yeah they're like 3 feet.

psh don't worry about that, that's noob shat hahah. my soil is perfect 

I just did a shitload of garden prep, weedwacked everything. gonna de-root the rest of the holes then I will be ready to get those babies outside (after they get hardened up to the sun of course.)

yep yep I'm hoping they turn into fat fat trees! 

as soon as they get outside you're gonna see them grow faster than you've ever seen that strain grow before . . . . outdoors is amazing.


----------



## howak47 (May 23, 2010)

theexpress said:


> that shit looks flame howak


 thanks man yea its really dank


----------



## howak47 (May 23, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i meant to tell you that fruit kush looks dank as fuck, nice goin on the yield too. u might have to let me kno where that headshop is at so i can checc 'em out. i'm kind of a glass fiend..


 thanks for the comments yea he got a shit load of glass in there u should check iot out


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (May 25, 2010)

wad up howak.. hey i started my Vanilla Kush grow journal .. stop by when u can


----------



## howak47 (May 25, 2010)

new video 
[youtube]S3_OanCSUCM[/youtube]


----------



## howak47 (May 25, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> wad up howak.. hey i started my Vanilla Kush grow journal .. stop by when u can


 ok great i will stop by and check it out


----------



## "SICC" (May 25, 2010)

Damn those buds are fucin fat


----------



## howak47 (May 25, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4208105]Damn those buds are fucin fat  [/QUOTE]
yea they are gettin there thanks for comment


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 26, 2010)

damn, them some nice buds. how many weeks are those gws


----------



## highflyby (May 26, 2010)

Those buds look redunkulous bro....nice


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 26, 2010)

nice greenery you got there. very nice. keep on keeping it green plus rep dude


----------



## theexpress (May 27, 2010)

i concur doc


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 27, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i concur doc


hey whats up my man. I popped 3 of my last SK's. it's in the wild though so lets hope it goes well. I'll let you know how it works out and I'll give you a holla.


----------



## poplars (May 27, 2010)

eek the wild????


that doesn't sound very steady to me . . . . .


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 27, 2010)

poplars said:


> eek the wild????
> 
> 
> that doesn't sound very steady to me . . . . .


ya, me niether. I got no other option at this time though. and I really wanted to get them started. I'm crossing my fingers..


----------



## theexpress (May 27, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya, me niether. I got no other option at this time though. and I really wanted to get them started. I'm crossing my fingers..


do yall have rabbits, or deer, or anything that would munch on them mammal wise???? if so might wanna grab some chicken wire around them...... your prolly not gonna yield so much w/e a decent veg period..... but its gonna be some murder!!!!! proper genetics= super potent tropical grown indica


----------



## theexpress (May 27, 2010)

also howak were are the gws x sk??? i really wanna see how they tuern out... hbopefully the sk funk carries over to the heavy yielding gws... gws is super skunk x white widow no? a 4 way of superskunk, whitewidow, bubba kush, and east coast sour diesel has gotta be some killa


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 27, 2010)

theexpress said:


> do yall have rabbits, or deer, or anything that would munch on them mammal wise???? if so might wanna grab some chicken wire around them...... your prolly not gonna yield so much w/e a decent veg period..... but its gonna be some murder!!!!! proper genetics= super potent tropical grown indica


No rabbits but we got some fine ass hunny bunnys

there is mongoose and rats to worry about. I am hoping to get both a male and female so I can get a batch of seeds. Can you say, F5's? LoL.


----------



## poplars (May 27, 2010)

piss a square around that plant after every rain. that's your best chance of keeping rabbits and deer away.


not even joking.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 27, 2010)

I hear ya. What I'm most concerned about are catterpillars, snails, and bugs.


----------



## pennywise619 (May 27, 2010)

Piss does work, but for snail and shit??????




poplars said:


> piss a square around that plant after every rain. that's your best chance of keeping rabbits and deer away.
> 
> 
> not even joking.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 27, 2010)

no. it don't work for snails and shit. LOL I think he was talking about deer or rabbits, which I don't have where I live...Lmao


----------



## poplars (May 27, 2010)

I'm actually talking about anything that has a nose and will smell the ground and run away from human piss.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 27, 2010)

Ya, I hear ya.


----------



## howak47 (May 27, 2010)

dr. Greenhorn said:


> no rabbits but we got some fine ass hunny bunnys
> 
> there is mongoose and rats to worry about. I am hoping to get both a male and female so i can get a batch of seeds. Can you say, f5's? Lol.


damn rats and mongoose thats crazy we got shit loads of rabbits and deer where iam at hahaha i see at least 2 rabbits in my yard everyday


----------



## howak47 (May 27, 2010)

theexpress said:


> also howak were are the gws x sk??? I really wanna see how they tuern out... Hbopefully the sk funk carries over to the heavy yielding gws... Gws is super skunk x white widow no? A 4 way of superskunk, whitewidow, bubba kush, and east coast sour diesel has gotta be some killa


i got 2 gws x sk in the tent flowering now and the few that i had somehow got mixed in with the other gws beans but oo well they are both great i will post a few pics of them maybe tomorrow !!!! Also this gws is super skunk x brazil x india and its ready at 8 weeks hell yea all that would be some fucking killer


----------



## theexpress (May 28, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> No rabbits but we got some fine ass hunny bunnys
> 
> there is mongoose and rats to worry about. I am hoping to get both a male and female so I can get a batch of seeds. Can you say, F5's? LoL.


the f'5s {mine} will be done in oct........... ima have a couple 100


----------



## theexpress (May 28, 2010)

howak47 said:


> i got 2 gws x sk in the tent flowering now and the few that i had somehow got mixed in with the other gws beans but oo well they are both great i will post a few pics of them maybe tomorrow !!!! Also this gws is super skunk x brazil x india and its ready at 8 weeks hell yea all that would be some fucking killer


i cant wait to see that


----------



## theexpress (May 28, 2010)

and doc you have mongooses in hawaii... wtf man!!!!! yall got cobras to???? lol we have cobras in chicago.. check em out..
http://chicagogangs.org/index.php?pr=SPANISH_COBRAS


----------



## poplars (May 28, 2010)

theexpress said:


> the f'5s {mine} will be done in oct........... ima have a couple 100



nice, I have some Sk pollen saved up, gonna do a little micro-indoor bud to get some more seeds . .. . was the SK I got an f3 or f4? 

either way it's gonna be upgraded ahaha.


----------



## theexpress (May 28, 2010)

poplars said:


> nice, I have some Sk pollen saved up, gonna do a little micro-indoor bud to get some more seeds . .. . was the SK I got an f3 or f4?
> 
> either way it's gonna be upgraded ahaha.


you were the first one i plugged up with them.. it was sometime last year... i think i gave you my last few f3's, but mostly they were f'4s... not much diffrence between the 2 except every future breeding gets a lil more indica


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 28, 2010)

theexpress said:


> and doc you have mongooses in hawaii... wtf man!!!!! yall got cobras to???? lol we have cobras in chicago.. check em out..
> http://chicagogangs.org/index.php?pr=SPANISH_COBRAS


WTF? LOL! nope, no cobras. we got scarier and badder shit though, like samoans....


----------



## theexpress (May 28, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> WTF? LOL! nope, no cobras. we got scarier and badder shit though, like samoans....


i think a group of a couple thousand puerto riccans and mexicans with assault rifles is a lil scarier then a 400 pund kkday somoan... lol


----------



## theexpress (May 28, 2010)

AYYYYYYEM BUBBA LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 28, 2010)

LOL!! your link don't work.


----------



## theexpress (May 28, 2010)

Here is a pic of kkday checking out some white chick...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 28, 2010)

ahahahahhahaha!!


----------



## poplars (May 28, 2010)

theexpress said:


> you were the first one i plugged up with them.. it was sometime last year... i think i gave you my last few f3's, but mostly they were f'4s... not much diffrence between the 2 except every future breeding gets a lil more indica


that's great  I love adding indica to an already hella indica strain ahaha.


----------



## theexpress (May 28, 2010)

here is someone elses version of sourkush.. same name diffrent genetics...https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=46315&highlight=sour+kush

not gonna lie that look bomb to.. kinda reminds me of my sour d pheno of my sk


----------



## theexpress (May 28, 2010)

here is another imatation supposed to be same genetics. bubba kush x e.c.s.d.... looks hella indica and tight noded, but too me looks more like pure bubba.. cant see any of the s.d. in it. and i bet it wasnt even a pre 98 b.o.g. bubba https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=84971&highlight=sour+kush


----------



## poplars (May 28, 2010)

for sure. I'm so stoked for this years harvest.


outdoor sour kush is gonna be straight up killer. I also have northern lights, thc bomb x bubble gum, and greenhouse seeds The Church (Skunk x Super Skunk x Swiss Sativa x Northern Lights) 

weather getting good as of tomorrow. so by this wednesday I expect to start planting.

edit: yeah I see hella bubba in that.


----------



## theexpress (May 28, 2010)

damn on furthur analasis of it that looks alot like my sourkush and i can see the s.d,. in it... that mother fucker stole my idea!!!!! only diffrence is that his sk has darker hairs wich im sure will lighten up the more he inbreeds them... im salty now...


----------



## theexpress (May 28, 2010)

copycat asses


----------



## poplars (May 28, 2010)

haha time to think of something new chitown!


----------



## theexpress (May 28, 2010)

poplars said:


> haha time to think of something new chitown!




im already on it.... coffe kush.... sk x vk x afghani number one


----------



## theexpress (May 28, 2010)

lol this is exactly what my f'1s looked like they had purpling like that that kinda went away after the cureing process


----------



## poplars (May 28, 2010)

lol fuck coffee kush sounds bombbbbb


I had a similar idea, but without the afgani, Sour Violator (SK x VK) lol.

coffee kushhhhh


----------



## theexpress (May 28, 2010)

poplars said:


> lol fuck coffee kush sounds bombbbbb
> 
> 
> I had a similar idea, but without the afgani, Sour Violator (SK x VK) lol.
> ...


 
actually i think ima sub the afghani#1 for mazar


----------



## highflyby (May 28, 2010)

theexpress said:


> actually i think ima sub the afghani#1 for mazar


That sounds better to me  I <3 mazarr! (yes, with a pirate accent)

420, time to blaze


----------



## "SICC" (May 28, 2010)

Yo Chi peep this homie lol

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/dna-sour-kush/prod_1745.html


----------



## theexpress (May 28, 2010)

awww sicc im shitty now nigga...... mother fuckers is getting paid off my idea!!!!!!!! wow....... mine is like 90% indica and is done in 8 weeks..... but still man wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

also im over 20% thc for sure... looks like that strain is to.. thier "sourkush" fuckkers


----------



## theexpress (May 28, 2010)

fuck this future strains lineage will be kept secreat from now on!!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (May 28, 2010)

haha fa real homie, its a one time deal tho, so it says.
Its some kind of fuccin conspiracy haha, some one got paid off your shit


----------



## theexpress (May 28, 2010)

man that just blew my high fuck


----------



## theexpress (May 28, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4219592]haha fa real homie, its a one time deal tho, so it says.
Its some kind of fuccin conspiracy haha, some one got paid off your shit[/QUOTE]


this is fucked up man....... i can count on my hands how many people i blessed with the sk........


----------



## worm5376 (May 28, 2010)

Looks like you got the shaft chi. Fucked up homie.. lesson learned.


----------



## theexpress (May 28, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> Looks like you got the shaft chi. Fucked up homie.. lesson learned.


 
yeah ima keep my next gem privete


----------



## poplars (May 28, 2010)

theexpress said:


> fuck this future strains lineage will be kept secreat from now on!!!!!


for sure, that's the only way to do it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 28, 2010)

theexpress said:


> man that just blew my high fuck


man, this is what i was tryna sho u. they aint got no good description and its a 1 time deal.. like i tester


----------



## theexpress (May 28, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> man, this is what i was tryna sho u. they aint got no good description and its a 1 time deal.. like i tester


i can describe it better then dna. ive been growing it for almost 10 years


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 28, 2010)

if it's a one-time deal, it aint there strain. they just crossed 2 strains. I would make something stable before I claim it. you got the ups on them Jo


----------



## poplars (May 28, 2010)

I'm not giving my SK out to a soul so no worries here.


shame to the people who break the VIPness of this strain!!!


----------



## howak47 (May 28, 2010)

poplars said:


> I'm not giving my SK out to a soul so no worries here.
> 
> 
> shame to the people who break the VIPness of this strain!!!


thats the fucking truth man shame on them


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 28, 2010)

what makes you think people been passing out chitowns SK poplars? you just assuming?


----------



## howak47 (May 28, 2010)

HERES A FEW PICS OF THE GREAT WHITE SHARK X SOUR KUSH AND SOME OF THE GWS WITCH IAM STARTING TO THINK IS REALLY GWS X SK ALSO!!!! WHAT DOES EVERYONE THINK? SEE I GOT THE BEANS ALL MIXED UP AND I POLLINATED THE GWS WITH SOURKUSH POLLIN SO MAYBE ALL THE SEEDS I GOT OFF IT ARE REALLY GWS X SK INSTEAD OF JUST GWS


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (May 28, 2010)

howak47 said:


> HERES A FEW PICS OF THE GREAT WHITE SHARK X SOUR KUSH AND SOME OF THE GWS WITCH IAM STARTING TO THINK IS REALLY GWS X SK ALSO!!!! WHAT DOES EVERYONE THINK? SEE I GOT THE BEANS ALL MIXED UP AND I POLLINATED THE GWS WITH SOURKUSH POLLIN SO MAYBE ALL THE SEEDS I GOT OFF IT ARE REALLY GWS X SK INSTEAD OF JUST GWS


Very Nice Howak very nice.. good Job they Look great +rep


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 28, 2010)

truthfully its probably a knockoff.. prolly aint bogs pre 98 bubba, and probably some random sour d cut, we'll see cuz its comin free wit my order.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 28, 2010)

i see why u could think the gws may beyour sk, do they smell similar, either way both look like some official stone


----------



## howak47 (May 28, 2010)

trynagrosumshyt said:


> i see why u could think the gws may beyour sk, do they smell similar, either way both look like some official stone


 well see that big one in the last pics it does not smell nothing like the gws i grew before it smells better hahahah iam juust not sure but its all good i will know when i smoke it if it has the sk in it or not thanks for the comment


----------



## howak47 (May 28, 2010)

Thanks for the comments lax


----------



## poplars (May 28, 2010)

yeah that's true it probably isn't the same exact strain.

hell I bet if we did a comparison chitowns SK would give a better high.


----------



## highflyby (May 28, 2010)

....and their sold out


LOL


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (May 28, 2010)

howak47 said:


> Thanks for the comments lax


no doubt ..They looking frosty like Frosted Flakes ..lol i bet they are sticky to the touch


----------



## howak47 (May 28, 2010)

VIDEO OF NEW GLASS 
[youtube]1Tl8z2xd4Xw[/youtube]


----------



## highflyby (May 28, 2010)

howak47 said:


> VIDEO OF NEW GLASS
> [youtube]1Tl8z2xd4Xw[/youtube]


Looks good bro....looks like a tight little bub


----------



## theexpress (May 29, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> if it's a one-time deal, it aint there strain. they just crossed 2 strains. I would make something stable before I claim it. you got the ups on them Jo


 
yeah man im thinking your right. looks like just an f'1 crossing prolly no selective breeding involved..... i wish they would give more details like wich was the mother wich was the father. wich sour d they used and wich bubba, ect.

i would trip out if they copied me everyway about it... like used a bubba female to a ecsd.... they need to change there name i got dibs on sourkush...

they will never be able to duplicate my sourkush.... good luck finding that same bomb ass bubba i got from b.o.g. himself back like 10 years ago off overgrow.com...... bog said it was a very special pre 98 bubba.... maybe he crossed it out to his world famous sourbubble who knows... all i know is that that bubba kush he gave me was the best example of it i have ever come across... it reek bad of sour pungent coffee.... and i knew that would mesh real well with the fueley sourskunk pinesoleness of the east coast sour diesel


----------



## theexpress (May 29, 2010)

howak i see sourkush all up in this gws.... looks sourish, and a sk trait is that the thc is growing all up in the fan leaves to i dont recal the gws doing that your lasdt run


----------



## theexpress (May 29, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah that's true it probably isn't the same exact strain.
> 
> hell I bet if we did a comparison chitowns SK would give a better high.


 
you know what poplars your a smart man. we will do just that. trynagrowsomeshit you getting some of the bootleg sk right? are you cool with taking pics? howak is getting some more pure sk....... we should do a grow comparisson... in the name of science!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 29, 2010)

theexpress said:


> you know what poplars your a smart man. we will do just that. trynagrowsomeshit you getting some of the bootleg sk right? are you cool with taking pics? howak is getting some more pure sk....... we should do a grow comparisson... in the name of science!!!


bootleg SK? LOL


----------



## howak47 (May 29, 2010)

theexpress said:


> howak i see sourkush all up in this gws.... looks sourish, and a sk trait is that the thc is growing all up in the fan leaves to i dont recal the gws doing that your lasdt run


 yea i do to iam almost 100% sure that all the beans i got from the gws are really the gws x sk cause they all look like this but one of them and it could be the other pheno or something not sure but that one in the pic (the biggest one) is the closest to being finished than the others it is solid and smells unbelievablegoing to be a chunk on that girl hahahha


----------



## poplars (May 29, 2010)

LOL bootleg SK . . . . good shit


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 29, 2010)

theexpress said:


> you know what poplars your a smart man. we will do just that. trynagrowsomeshit you getting some of the bootleg sk right? are you cool with taking pics? howak is getting some more pure sk....... we should do a grow comparisson... in the name of science!!!


most def, it would be nice if I could grow them side by side in the same conditions.. but yea imma be gettin they sk.. like i said before we can call yours Windy City Sour Kush, or OGSourKush, but then people would think it has og in it. yea im down 4 that tho

Edit- my room is up n operatin tho.


----------



## poplars (May 29, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> most def, it would be nice if I could grow them side by side in the same conditions.. but yea imma be gettin they sk.. like i said before we can call yours Windy City Sour Kush, or OGSourKush, but then people would think it has og in it. yea im down 4 that tho
> 
> Edit- my room is up n operatin tho.


I like windy city sour kush, has a nice ring to it . . . . WS-SK


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 29, 2010)

yea.. it cliccs good together. and its original.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 29, 2010)

im hopin the bootlegs are f'1s, then there is a chance for me to find a keeper. i am excited to grow it i havnt grown anything with diesel since my sour og x rez strawberry d.. n i miss that little phat bitch. i'm trying to decide to get a pack of mk ultra(to find a male) or get a single reserva OG Kush seed and burmese kush fem.. i hate pickin strains


----------



## highflyby (May 30, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> most def, it would be nice if I could grow them side by side in the same conditions.. but yea imma be gettin they sk.. like i said before we can call yours Windy City Sour Kush, or OGSourKush, but then people would think it has og in it. yea im down 4 that tho
> 
> Edit- my room is up n operatin tho.



LOL might have a little "og" in it...hahahahahaha epic


----------



## howak47 (May 30, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> most def, it would be nice if I could grow them side by side in the same conditions.. but yea imma be gettin they sk.. like i said before we can call yours Windy City Sour Kush, or OGSourKush, but then people would think it has og in it. yea im down 4 that tho
> 
> Edit- my room is up n operatin tho.


 room is looking great man keep up the good growing


----------



## Integra21 (May 30, 2010)

Damn Howak, your girls are looking great. You are definetly one of the best cfl growers I have had the pleasure to watch work. Keep up the great work. It looks like all white walls where your girls are, did you scrap the tent?

Chitown, Thats shitty your been working on that sour kush for a while now to find other people making the same runsbut so far behind you. If you want to find a way, Id be happy to hook you up with some Blue Kush clones to cross it with, It might just put it up over the top. That shit looks so killer, but imagine adding some of this to it...


----------



## howak47 (May 30, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Damn Howak, your girls are looking great. You are definetly one of the best cfl growers I have had the pleasure to watch work. Keep up the great work. It looks like all white walls where your girls are, did you scrap the tent?
> 
> Chitown, Thats shitty your been working on that sour kush for a while now to find other people making the same runsbut so far behind you. If you want to find a way, Id be happy to hook you up with some Blue Kush clones to cross it with, It might just put it up over the top. That shit looks so killer, but imagine adding some of this to it...


hahah thanks for the comments integra i appreciate itand no i still have the tent the walls of the tenkt are white and sometimes i take them out of tent to take pics!! that bud looks fuckin dank


----------



## theexpress (May 30, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Damn Howak, your girls are looking great. You are definetly one of the best cfl growers I have had the pleasure to watch work. Keep up the great work. It looks like all white walls where your girls are, did you scrap the tent?
> 
> Chitown, Thats shitty your been working on that sour kush for a while now to find other people making the same runsbut so far behind you. If you want to find a way, Id be happy to hook you up with some Blue Kush clones to cross it with, It might just put it up over the top. That shit looks so killer, but imagine adding some of this to it...


 
that bluekush looks like an amazing hybrid!!!!! thats the kinda shit you grow for your own stash!!! how is the yield on her?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 30, 2010)

yo howak, how long did u say it took your powerkush to finish ?.. feels like mine are lagging behind my widow plants ..


----------



## howak47 (May 30, 2010)

trynagrosumshyt said:


> yo howak, how long did u say it took your powerkush to finish ?.. Feels like mine are lagging behind my widow plants ..


 it is a 8 week strain very fast!!!


----------



## howak47 (May 30, 2010)

new video

[youtube]FZkNI2PvCtY[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 31, 2010)

haha, ill ass song.
u onna press that kief or u smoke it loose? .. either way ur blowed by the end


----------



## howak47 (May 31, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> haha, ill ass song.
> u onna press that kief or u smoke it loose? .. either way ur blowed by the end


thanks man !!!! i normally just smoke it loose cause i have a shitty press and last time i tried it it did not work good


----------



## "SICC" (May 31, 2010)

how do those things even work?


----------



## theexpress (May 31, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4228721]how do those things even work?[/QUOTE]

you break up the herb finely after it has been sitting out the bag for a few hours to be bone dry... then you put it on the screen and i personally sift threw it with a credit card...... gotta do it for a while to make sure you got all the kief from it....


----------



## theexpress (May 31, 2010)

howak47 said:


> thanks man !!!! i normally just smoke it loose cause i have a shitty press and last time i tried it it did not work good


 
put all your kief in a cellafane........ compress it tightly and roll it up and tape it tight..... then wrap the ceallafane with some damp paper... brown paper bag works best a lil wet.. put it into your oven set on has low has it can leave it in there for 5-6 min. should come out a nice slab of homemade rock hard hash


----------



## howak47 (May 31, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4228721]how do those things even work?[/QUOTE]
this was just the Crystal covered leaves from the fruit kush harvest after leaves are almost dry put in box and shake shake shake i will get even more off these leaves still got them in box this one has a silk sdreen in it witch i have heard works alot better than metal mesh ones


----------



## howak47 (May 31, 2010)

theexpress said:


> put all your kief in a cellafane........ compress it tightly and roll it up and tape it tight..... then wrap the ceallafane with some damp paper... brown paper bag works best a lil wet.. put it into your oven set on has low has it can leave it in there for 5-6 min. should come out a nice slab of homemade rock hard hash


yea i have done it that way but i would rather smoke it loose on top of bowls also tryed the method of pressin it and puting it in oven for like 5 minutes but with the keif i like it losse


----------



## poplars (May 31, 2010)

howak47 said:


> this was just the Crystal covered leaves from the fruit kush harvest after leaves are almost dry put in box and shake shake shake i will get even more off these leaves still got them in box this one has a silk sdreen in it witch i have heard works alot better than metal mesh ones


if you put the bag of shake you're using to get kief out of in the freezer before putting it in your box you'll get 4x more kief INSTANTLY.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 31, 2010)

can i get silk screen at like a micheals or some craft store


----------



## theexpress (May 31, 2010)

poplars said:


> if you put the bag of shake you're using to get kief out of in the freezer before putting it in your box you'll get 4x more kief INSTANTLY.


 
the best qaulity kief is from the first few sifts..... and you gotta be gentle... the ruffer you are the greener tinted your kief will be.. and you dont want that... i personally like pressed fine quality kief better then bubble hash.. and i like proper b.h.o. over them both!!! lol


----------



## howak47 (May 31, 2010)

poplars said:


> if you put the bag of shake you're using to get kief out of in the freezer before putting it in your box you'll get 4x more kief INSTANTLY.


yea i makes the tricone heads easier to come off when they are frozen


----------



## poplars (Jun 1, 2010)

after the shake is frozen, simply tapping the box should get 90% of the best quality kief.


----------



## highflyby (Jun 1, 2010)

b.h.o. <3


----------



## theexpress (Jun 1, 2010)

maybe tryna needs to be least 120 micron or smaller........ but im from the old school ive made hash with silk nylon filled with bone dry shake, and beating it on a glass table, and collecting it with a playing card


----------



## howak47 (Jun 1, 2010)

theexpress said:


> maybe tryna needs to be least 120 micron or smaller........ but im from the old school ive made hash with silk nylon filled with bone dry shake, and beating it on a glass table, and collecting it with a playing card


 damn hell hell chi i hear yea on that!!!


----------



## howak47 (Jun 1, 2010)

new video

[youtube]j486gwsq3Z4[/youtube]


----------



## poplars (Jun 1, 2010)

lol that's a big nono!!! 

no smoking in the grow room !!! ahahaha


----------



## theexpress (Jun 2, 2010)

another one http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=175987


----------



## poplars (Jun 2, 2010)

that looks a lot more sativa-ish . . . 

don't worry chitown, yours is definitely the most unique.

and anything you cross it with will become a unique strain of its own.


----------



## howak47 (Jun 2, 2010)

poplars said:


> lol that's a big nono!!!
> 
> no smoking in the grow room !!! ahahaha


 i know i know calm down it was just one bowl just for that video i never smoke in there


----------



## theexpress (Jun 3, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4219458]Yo Chi peep this homie lol

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/dna-sour-kush/prod_1745.html[/QUOTE]

ay man is it just me?? or does they sourkush look alot like there og18 xsk#1???? dont it look just like a close up of that same strain?http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/dna-genetics-og-18-x-skunk/prod_1653.html

lol and both seem to be out of stock at the same time!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 3, 2010)

LOL wtf, it looks like the same plant but at different angles


----------



## theexpress (Jun 3, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4241463]LOL wtf, it looks like the same plant but at different angles  [/QUOTE]


thats what im saying man lol looks like a close up of a diffrent bud on the same plant.. and both are out of stock... at the same time....


both say medium height and flowering time, but then they describe there sk has "short bush kush"


----------



## howak47 (Jun 3, 2010)

theexpress said:


> ay man is it just me?? or does they sourkush look alot like there og18 xsk#1???? dont it look just like a close up of that same strain?http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/dna-genetics-og-18-x-skunk/prod_1653.html
> 
> lol and both seem to be out of stock at the same time!!!!!!!!!!


 holy shit i think that is the same strain wtf is up wid that and both otta stock somethings up with that they must need to get rid of some old beans or something


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 3, 2010)

idk, but after i order tonight i should have the sk.. one thin i dun like bout dna/reserva privada right now.. is how they are sellin headband(og kush x sour diesel) but they tell you its not the real hb, so y even name it headband


----------



## worm5376 (Jun 3, 2010)

There is a lot of bullshit going on in the seed/breeding market. Chi, you created a bigg "buzz" with this SK strain, and in all reality bro it's a stunning looking plant.
They may have jacked your name but the genetics aren't exactly the same (Close but not the same)

It is a slap in the face and a compliment in the same token. Maybe it's just in the way I am looking at your dilemma and I can't say they I feel your pain, but I respect your work. Reguardless your cross genetic beans are of some of the best quality I have seen under CFL's and that says a lot.

If I wouldn't have known I would have been certain howak grew your beans under hid's in a completely controlled environment man.
That says a great deal about how strong those genetics are. 

Both phenos look like some amazing shit bro.

I'll stop rambeling on now.. Alls I'm saying is you can't blame them for trying to mimic your shit bro.
It's time for you to make a legit name for yourself in the breeding world.

Hop on that so I can purchase some of those genetics dood, instead of just handing them out.

Jm2c bro.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 3, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> idk, but after i order tonight i should have the sk.. one thin i dun like bout dna/reserva privada right now.. is how they are sellin headband(og kush x sour diesel) but they tell you its not the real hb, so y even name it headband


I feel the same dude... it's like they are trying to use the name for sales.


----------



## highflyby (Jun 3, 2010)

What bullshit....im done with Attitude....getting a little too shady for me


----------



## theexpress (Jun 4, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> There is a lot of bullshit going on in the seed/breeding market. Chi, you created a bigg "buzz" with this SK strain, and in all reality bro it's a stunning looking plant.
> They may have jacked your name but the genetics aren't exactly the same (Close but not the same)
> 
> It is a slap in the face and a compliment in the same token. Maybe it's just in the way I am looking at your dilemma and I can't say they I feel your pain, but I respect your work. Reguardless your cross genetic beans are of some of the best quality I have seen under CFL's and that says a lot.
> ...


thanks worm.............. that really made me feel good man.....NO BULLSHIT.. plus rep


----------



## thedaz (Jun 4, 2010)

highflyby said:


> What bullshit....im done with Attitude....getting a little too shady for me



your also getting DNA rocklock  i just ordered a minute ago



Also ChittownExpress, ive been following this thread but ive never commented and i think your SK looks mcuh better than the other immitations. I mean I was looking at Siccs '3 strain party cup grow'' and the node spacing on the SK was amazing, it was so compact, i was amazed man. I dont think any of the other immitation ones will ever be as good looking as that. 
Do you think it was just a coincedince that DNA genetics just realised their version of the SK or do you think someones told them about your or something?

any way

peace man


----------



## theexpress (Jun 4, 2010)

thedaz said:


> your also getting DNA rocklock  i just ordered a minute ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i think them or people that work for them are on the weed sites.. this is an international website... its no coincidence thatr they now have a strain called sourkush of the allegedly the same genetics... fuck them they need to cut me a royalty check, or give me a job has a breeder.


----------



## highflyby (Jun 4, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i think them or people that work for them are on the weed sites.. this is an international website... its no coincidence thatr they now have a strain called sourkush of the allegedly the same genetics... fuck them they need to cut me a royalty check, or give me a job has a breeder.


Fuck that noise...Id breed for _someone else_ and show them what real Sour Kush is like


----------



## worm5376 (Jun 4, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i think them or people that work for them are on the weed sites.. this is an international website... its no coincidence thatr they now have a strain called sourkush of the allegedly the same genetics... fuck them they need to cut me a royalty check, or give me a job has a breeder.


wouldn't that be nice? If only people were that real with it.


----------



## poplars (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't think it's possible that its the same /exact/ sour kush.

I mean common, those crosses you got chitown are pretty rare.

it's likely they just got some look-alike crosses and turned it into a sour kush.


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 4, 2010)

theexpress said:


> that bluekush looks like an amazing hybrid!!!!! thats the kinda shit you grow for your own stash!!! how is the yield on her?


What up Chitown. That Blue Kush is an amazing hybrid. I definetly grow for my own stash, but I share with some close friends as well. Off of 3 plants(about 18" when flowered) under a 600w light, I got just over 16oz. You have to have the nutrients dialed in just right to get that weight though. She really like a high dose of cal/mag from start to finish. I really want to breed it, but I have no pollen. Of the 20 or so beans I've sprouted, I have yet to get a single male(non fem seeds). So if your interested, Id be happy to share a few clones if you are willing to share some of the beans when its finished. Are you in the Chicago area?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 4, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i think them or people that work for them are on the weed sites.. this is an international website... its no coincidence thatr they now have a strain called sourkush of the allegedly the same genetics... fuck them they need to cut me a royalty check, or give me a job has a breeder.


hell yea, but fuck that you need to try n get out to a weed friendly state and put yaself on. and yours is in stable seed form already, fuck the clone only bs.


----------



## howak47 (Jun 4, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> hell yea, but fuck that you need to try n get out to a weed friendly state and put yaself on. and yours is in stable seed form already, fuck the clone only bs.


 hell yea thats what i want to do MOVE somewhere else and get in with sellin clones or beans or just gettin paid to grow!!!!!!

i just posted some new pics on other thread everyone check em out https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/323043-blue-cheese-bubba-kush-rocklock-15.html#post4245141


----------



## howak47 (Jun 4, 2010)

[youtube]gtfW3baA5jk[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jun 5, 2010)

popped 5 sk for future seed stock today


----------



## worm5376 (Jun 5, 2010)

You gonna start working on that CK, or is that for future plans?


----------



## tingpoon (Jun 5, 2010)

284 pages it's hard to find pictures of the plants before harvest.. ahh i can't wait to grow out some sour kush i just ordered quadruple thunder, then came across this thread.


----------



## poplars (Jun 5, 2010)

tingpoon said:


> 284 pages it's hard to find pictures of the plants before harvest.. ahh i can't wait to grow out some sour kush i just ordered quadruple thunder, then came across this thread.



exclusive strain buddy . . . if you find another sour kush its not gonna be the same as this


----------



## highflyby (Jun 5, 2010)

tingpoon said:


> 284 pages it's hard to find pictures of the plants before harvest.. ahh i can't wait to grow out some sour kush i just ordered quadruple thunder, then came across this thread.


LOL +rep to chitown and everyone elese who can appriciate the real *Sour Kush*


----------



## howak47 (Jun 6, 2010)

highflyby said:


> LOL +rep to chitown and everyone elese who can appriciate the real *Sour Kush*


 hell yea there is nothing like the real deal sour kush


----------



## howak47 (Jun 6, 2010)

theexpress said:


> popped 5 sk for future seed stock today


 sounds good chi iam still waiting on those 2 !!! have u got any mail yet?


----------



## theexpress (Jun 6, 2010)

howak47 said:


> sounds good chi iam still waiting on those 2 !!! have u got any mail yet?


 
no i havent.... your should be there by monday im thinking... really i would have thought they came by friday-saterday.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 6, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> You gonna start working on that CK, or is that for future plans?


yes for future seeds


----------



## poplars (Jun 6, 2010)

glad to hear that chitown. I still have my pollen saved up. probably gonna take one of those clones of SK and flower it under a few CFLs to get some seeds within the next month so.

also I've been sick this past week otherwise my plants would have been in the ground. they're all outside getting used to the sun and they look fucking amazing but after they get in the ground that's when the shit starts going nuts...it's gonna be off the hook.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 6, 2010)

poplars said:


> glad to hear that chitown. I still have my pollen saved up. probably gonna take one of those clones of SK and flower it under a few CFLs to get some seeds within the next month so.
> 
> also I've been sick this past week otherwise my plants would have been in the ground. they're all outside getting used to the sun and they look fucking amazing but after they get in the ground that's when the shit starts going nuts...it's gonna be off the hook.


 

well i hope you feel better man!!! you know what would make me feel better??? take some pics of those sk like 4 months into vegging!!!! its been like 4 months right

also thanx for all the rep.. i will hit all of you guys on this thread back has soon has they let me


----------



## poplars (Jun 6, 2010)

yeah it's been like 4 months bro . . atleast.... after they get morphed by the sun I'll take pics .

as I'v esaid before, I'm all about shock factor. the longer I wait, the more lush they look, so it'll be badass by the time I take some pics


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 6, 2010)

+rep to me, for imitation sk.


----------



## howak47 (Jun 6, 2010)

new video of some nug i picked up last night 

[youtube]Ca6u7UpA6zs[/youtube]


----------



## highflyby (Jun 6, 2010)

howak47 said:


> new video of some nug i picked up last night
> 
> [youtube]Ca6u7UpA6zs[/youtube]


Snap


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks bomb


----------



## theexpress (Jun 6, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah it's been like 4 months bro . . atleast.... after they get morphed by the sun I'll take pics .
> 
> as I'v esaid before, I'm all about shock factor. the longer I wait, the more lush they look, so it'll be badass by the time I take some pics


 
lets see 4 months veg indoors..... then they go outside to veg under the sun untill mid-late august when they will start to bloom... man you better hold me down with an l bow!!!! lol

top every top atleast one more time man!!!! that is gonna make for some interesting pics in the weeks to come!!! and will greatly improve you yield to


----------



## theexpress (Jun 6, 2010)

howak47 said:


> new video of some nug i picked up last night
> 
> [youtube]Ca6u7UpA6zs[/youtube]


 
man i wish that gdp bean would have germinated!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jun 6, 2010)

2 sk popped in 24 hours.... the seed stock is getting lil old they usually all pop in like 18 hours when fresh. the beans are like over 2 years old. the aurora indicas, and afghani still have not germed...
if they dont germ im popping a few more of the sk


----------



## howak47 (Jun 7, 2010)

theexpress said:


> man i wish that gdp bean would have germinated!!!!!!!


 yea i wish it had of popped to that would have been great then maybe i could have made a grandaddy sourkush mix


----------



## howak47 (Jun 7, 2010)

theexpress said:


> 2 sk popped in 24 hours.... the seed stock is getting lil old they usually all pop in like 18 hours when fresh. the beans are like over 2 years old. the aurora indicas, and afghani still have not germed...
> if they dont germ im popping a few more of the sk


yea they normally pop in the 1st 18 to 24 hours but iots all good as long as they are still popin hahaha


----------



## theexpress (Jun 7, 2010)

how is that bluemoonshine doing?


----------



## howak47 (Jun 7, 2010)

theexpress said:


> how is that bluemoonshine doing?


 its doing great only got a couple weeks left !! it was going really slow but i think its cause its still in the same bag it has always been in i think next grow iam not doing any thing in the bags again i like pots better and i can tioe them down when there in pots cant do it with them in those damn bags i will try to post a few pics of the bms tomorrow


----------



## theexpress (Jun 7, 2010)

sounds good howak


----------



## howak47 (Jun 7, 2010)

HERES SOME PICS OF THE BLUEMOONSHINE !!! THE LAST 3 PICS ARE OF THE 1ST CLONES I TOOK LAST MONTH GOT ONE IN FLOWER OTHER 2 STILL IN VEG WITH THE 2 BUBBA KUSHS!!!AND ONE PIC OF THE TENT
THE BMS IS AROUND 7 1/2 TO 8 WEEKS INTO FLOWER I THINK ITS GOING A LITTLE SLOW CAUSE ITS BEEN IN THE SAME BAG NEVER GOT TRANSPLANTED LIKE I NORMALLY DO EVERYTHING WELL HERES THE PICS ENJOY


----------



## howak47 (Jun 7, 2010)

damnit after i took the pics i was looking at the buds and i noticed a seed and a few pollin sacks whaht should i do dont have anywere else to put it and its a little to early to chop it down should i just let it go another 2 weeks then get it outta there or what


----------



## highflyby (Jun 7, 2010)

howak47 said:


> damnit after i took the pics i was looking at the buds and i noticed a seed and a few pollin sacks whaht should i do dont have anywere else to put it and its a little to early to chop it down should i just let it go another 2 weeks then get it outta there or what


Oh hell no, get that fucker out now....cut your losses and dont risk fucking the entire grow.....


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 7, 2010)

highflyby said:


> Oh hell no, get that fucker out now....cut your losses and dont risk fucking the entire grow.....


yeah i agree, chop that freak lol


----------



## howak47 (Jun 7, 2010)

well i guess it will come down tomorrow i think it will still be some dank smoke the buds are already rock solid so hopefully it want be to bad i hate it when this happends and i bet its cause i never transplanted it and it stressed it into being a hermy damn


----------



## theexpress (Jun 7, 2010)

howak47 said:


> damnit after i took the pics i was looking at the buds and i noticed a seed and a few pollin sacks whaht should i do dont have anywere else to put it and its a little to early to chop it down should i just let it go another 2 weeks then get it outta there or what


 
which strain went hermi? i would let that fucker finish outside!!! dont chop it down yet just let it finish outdoors... its fucking june man its nice out


----------



## howak47 (Jun 7, 2010)

theexpress said:


> which strain went hermi? i would let that fucker finish outside!!! dont chop it down yet just let it finish outdoors... its fucking june man its nice out


 its the bluemoonshine i got a seed off it then started looking at it and i can see pollin sacks not sure what to do cause i dont have no where outside to put it were it will be safe ?????? this shit sucks well if i do have to chop it a little early it looks and smells like it will still be good and sellable


----------



## theexpress (Jun 7, 2010)

howak47 said:


> its the bluemoonshine i got a seed off it then started looking at it and i can see pollin sacks not sure what to do cause i dont have no where outside to put it were it will be safe ?????? this shit sucks well if i do have to chop it a little early it looks and smells like it will still be good and sellable


 
man you got no place outside?? even if its in a shaded spot fuckit only needs like 2 weeks left..


----------



## howak47 (Jun 7, 2010)

theexpress said:


> man you got no place outside?? even if its in a shaded spot fuckit only needs like 2 weeks left..


 i might be able to find a spot not 100% sure i will have to look and make a fast choice tomorrow


----------



## poplars (Jun 8, 2010)

remember don't put it in some hot spot in the sun.

it REALLY needs to be in the shade if you do put it outside at this point . . . it's been growing indoors its entire life.

if it gets too hot in the sun it will literally fry the buds and turn them orange . . .


----------



## howak47 (Jun 8, 2010)

poplars said:


> remember don't put it in some hot spot in the sun.
> 
> it REALLY needs to be in the shade if you do put it outside at this point . . . it's been growing indoors its entire life.
> 
> if it gets too hot in the sun it will literally fry the buds and turn them orange . . .


 yea its been really hot here the past 2 weeks and its gettin hotter dont know if i want to even risk it outside its been 95+ here in the south and have to worry bout pest like deer and rabbits


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea its been really hot here the past 2 weeks and its gettin hotter dont know if i want to even risk it outside its been 95+ here in the south and have to worry bout pest like deer and rabbits


listen... thats a mature ass plant it can take the full throttle of the sun dog... your cfls cant touch the lumens, and spectrum of the sun... the more sun it gets the better... i was saying though if you have to find a low key spot were noone will find it.. like by some bushes, or close to some trees that it will be ok cuzz it only needs like 2-2.5 weeks left man.. basikly what your doing is allowing the calyxes to swell, and allowing the trichomes to mature.....OR........ if you dont got a place outside do this.... isolate the bms.. put it in a sealed room like a closet cabinet w/e... just put it in there w/o a fan, or no air movement.. just the plant and a cfl or 2 and let it finish in there.. try your best to remove the bannanas if they keep showing..

oo and here in the ill state we gotta worry about deer and rabbits to... but not that far into bloom... they only eat the young soft leaves in veg..... i can imagine if a deer or rabbit bit into a bud and got there teeth all stickey they would be like "da fuck kinda bullshit is this" and wont eat it nomore... i think the smell will keep them away from it.. like i said if the deer and bunnys gonna get you its gonna be in veg..


----------



## poplars (Jun 8, 2010)

listen . . . . that plant is a mature ass INDOOR PLANT.

if you give it full throttle sun, you will fry it.

you're literally saying that his matured plants from CFLS can stand the light from a nuclear fusion reactor in the sky? 

the ONLY sun those plants will be able to handle is in the shade. unless you want to see him burn his buds.



also, piss a square around the plant outside if you want to keep rabbits and deer away from it.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

that sk x gws looks beautifull thats a fucking clone growing compact has hell like that.. and that trait is attributed to the sk


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

poplars said:


> listen . . . . that plant is a mature ass INDOOR PLANT.
> 
> if you give it full throttle sun, you will fry it.
> 
> ...


lol no it wont.. not at all. id bet my reputation on it... just make sure the plant has enough water. not only will it be fine, but the buds will swell the fuck up fast.. and the bms looks sativa enough were you prolly wont have to worry about mold from high humidity...


also since the sun is up like all day you might wanna cover it if you can, bucket, garbadge bag {black} or bring it in after 12 hours of sun and put it somewere sealed.... BUT im thinking if you left it outside it would still finih decent... i dont see a plant around 8 weeks into flowerin thats being feed no N. and is flushing reverting back to veg in 10-14 days....
howak i would be flushing now or atleast after this last feeding if its comming up like in a day or two


----------



## poplars (Jun 8, 2010)

sorry bro I KNOW for a fact that it will burn.

that plant has not ever seen the sun in its life . . . it takes a week or two to be hardened up to the sun.

if a plant is already in bud and you just throw it out there assuming it's gonna bud out just fine, you're going to be sadly mistaken.

give it all the water you want, those buds are gonna FRY.

I know my shit about outdoor bro, the sun is fucking powerful and you need to treat it with respect as far as your plants go, they need to be ready for it, not grown their entire lives inside then suddenly thrown out in the hot sun!


----------



## highflyby (Jun 8, 2010)

Im going to have to agree....putting a plant out with only 2 weeks left is not the best idea. I agree the has way more lumens than his CFLs, and in any other situation, the sun could be benefitial, but not for howak.

These buds will turn orange, and fry up within days....The sun will be waaaaay too much for that plant....id either chop it, or find a hella shady place for it


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 8, 2010)

Weird, i have seen hundreds of thread's with people starting inside, throwing the plants outside with no problems, i guess they didnt kno what they were doing.


----------



## poplars (Jun 8, 2010)

thrown out in direct sunlight in the summer?

with absolutely no gradual exposure?

show me those threads.


----------



## highflyby (Jun 8, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4258149]Weird, i have seen hundreds of thread's with people starting inside, throwing the plants outside with no problems, i guess they didnt kno what they were doing.[/QUOTE]

That isnt the case here SICC, hes talking about throwing a budding plant out in direct sunlight...theres a hella difference. Flowering a plant outside is a waaaaaay different situation...


----------



## poplars (Jun 8, 2010)

oh, thanks for clarifying that HFB.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

poplars said:


> thrown out in direct sunlight in the summer?
> 
> with absolutely no gradual exposure?
> 
> show me those threads.


i think what your thinking lil hommie is you shouldnt be throwing younger plants in veg {2-3 weeks} started inside under small amounts of cfls in the direct summer sun!!! your right. those plants have a potential to burn.. most just burn a lil and come right back better then ever once they get used to that sun... but with a plant that far along some sun will do good for the bms... while were on the subject of burning a lil advice.... dont water your plants during the light cycle indoors, or in the thick of the sun outdoors... that burns fan leaves on some plants... and it makes sense to... cuzz if you think about it when it rains its cloudy... you get what im saying


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 8, 2010)

Like i said, i've seen the threads, and i dont feel light going thru all my subscription to find a thread.

I did outdoor at my friends last year, he started the palnt inside and put it outside, this is its first night







this is its first day 







later on







a lil bigger







bigger







then here is a bubba kush clone we started inside, and put outside


----------



## highflyby (Jun 8, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i think what your thinking lil hommie is you shouldnt be throwing younger plants in veg {2-3 weeks} started inside under small amounts of cfls in the direct summer sun!!! your right. those plants have a potential to burn.. most just burn a lil and come right back better then ever once they get used to that sun... but with a plant that far along some sun will do good for the bms... while were on the subject of burning a lil advice.... dont water your plants during the light cycle indoors, or in the thick of the sun outdoors... that burns fan leaves on some plants... and it makes sense to... cuzz if you think about it when it rains its cloudy... you get what im saying


Quite the opposite...putting vegging plants outside gradually is the RIGHT thing to do....putting a budding plant with 2 weeks left is not. Just my 2 cents...give a shot howak...if the buds turn orange....your shafted and were right.....you chop it now...you cut the losses and enjoy the bud 

All up to you howak...its your bud man  Good luck!!


Edit: SICC, again man the pics you posted are of a plant in an entirely different situation...thatplant is vegging outside...chitown is suggesting throwing some bud in direct sunlight..


----------



## poplars (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm telling you bro, it doesn't matter how far along those plants are . . . if they've been grown inside their entire lives they could be 7 weeks into flower and it wouldn't matter, you're gonna fuckin fry the buds!

plants grow ENTIRELY differently outside. they look different, the buds grow different, hell even the trichomes grow differently. the plant builds up natural protections against the heat. 

an indoor plant at such an advanced stage doesn't have any such protection, and thus will be massively damaged by the sun and benefit VERY little.

the growth will be instantly hindered . . . .

the ONLY sun that plant can take is the shadiest shade you can find, and even then that may be too hot for the roots.


edit: and sicc, what you just posted is what I call the plant hardening up during veg. if you can't see this is not what we're talking about, read the past pages over again.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

highflyby said:


> Quite the opposite...putting vegging plants outside gradually is the RIGHT thing to do....putting a budding plant with 2 weeks left is not. Just my 2 cents...give a shot howak...if the buds turn orange....your shafted and were right.....you chop it now...you cut the losses and enjoy the bud
> 
> All up to you howak...its your bud man  Good luck!!


 
lolololol hahahaha wtf man... if the buds turn orange then you guys were right?? you kidding me right jo? if the pistils on a 8 week into bloom plant that only has 2 weeks max left to go and already some its hairs turning orange now INDOORS turns more orange when its put outdoors to finish gets more orange hairs then you was right?


----------



## poplars (Jun 8, 2010)

he didn't mean orange hairs buddy . . 

he meant ORANGE FRIED BUD.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

lol fucking sicc and his miler high life!!!! im drinking bluemoons right now yeah i know its early but fuckit i get down how i live!!
how you gonna just throw away your last sk plant, but continue drinking highlife.. thats ass backward son.. lol plus rep

ooo that fat ass indica is choice has hell though


----------



## highflyby (Jun 8, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lolololol hahahaha wtf man... if the buds turn orange then you guys were right?? you kidding me right jo? if the pistils on a 8 week into bloom plant that only has 2 weeks max left to go and already some its hairs turning orange now INDOORS turns more orange when its put outdoors to finish gets more orange hairs then you was right?


LOL I dont even know what your talking about now...without punctuation its hard to tell what your trying to get across in your posts sometimes...

And where did I mention orange hairs? I think you misunderstood what I meant by orange bud...I meant Fried...orange...nasty...unsmokable...but again man...its all up to howak what he does....good luck either way my dude!


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 8, 2010)

highflyby said:


> LOL I *dont* even know what *your* talking about now...without *punctuation* its hard to tell what your trying to get across in your posts sometimes...


its don't, and you're lol


----------



## poplars (Jun 8, 2010)

nice deflection from the actual argument sicc.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 8, 2010)

poplars said:


> nice deflection from the actual argument sicc.


Well its more of a debate, then argument lol
i was just playing with High tho
you know, comic relief


----------



## poplars (Jun 8, 2010)

true. the onlny thing this has been about the whole time, is taking plants that are WELL into budding indoors, and putting them outdooors directly in the sun in the summer.

all we're saying is that it wil result in fried orange buds no matter how much you use water to compensate. the only way to do it would be in the shade, and even then it would be too hot for the roots most likely.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4258253]its don't, and you're lol[/QUOTE]

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

poplars said:


> true. the onlny thing this has been about the whole time, is taking plants that are WELL into budding indoors, and putting them outdooors directly in the sun in the summer.
> 
> all we're saying is that it wil result in fried orange buds no matter how much you use water to compensate. the only way to do it would be in the shade, and even then it would be too hot for the roots most likely.


 
are you a betting man??? do you care to engage in a gentlemans wager?


----------



## poplars (Jun 8, 2010)

if this is a bet I'm not even going to go into it.

I know for a fact it will go down like that, you can bet all you want.


I mean I"ve actually SEEN it happen before . . . I'd be willing to make a bet that you've never put a plant that was in an advanced stage of bud from indoors outside in direct sunlight. well I have.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

howak put that fucker outside..... right under the sun!!!!! just make sure its got the water it needs.... if it fries which it WON't {some punctuation for ya hfb} i will send you more sk beans.. now you gotta do it for arguements sake

i wish this site had sig. bets on shit like this kinda like sherdog.com does..... ive already stained some of the so called elites here bro. i would think you would already know that i know wtf im talking about though..


----------



## poplars (Jun 8, 2010)

do you really have to see some bud get fucked up royally by the sun to believe me bro? 


plants have to be in veg before they see the likes of the sun. the plant grows differently when it realizes it's being hit by the sun. 


since this is an indoor plant that hasn't been hit by the sun in veg, all it's calyxes and trichomes are used to mild-ass CFL light.

they're gonna get hit by the nuclear reactor of light and you think they're not gonna get burned?

this is gonna be really really sad.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

poplars said:


> do you really have to see some bud get fucked up royally by the sun to believe me bro?
> 
> 
> plants have to be in veg before they see the likes of the sun. the plant grows differently when it realizes it's being hit by the sun.
> ...


lol theres been times back in the day when i lived with my og that i would grow weed in the house.... one time i was 4-5 weeks into bloom on some bagseed hybrids when she found them and was like wtf get them out of here before i call your probation officer you lil asshole... and i had to put them in a field with some tall grass like 2 feet tall right in the heat of the sun, and that was in mid july then.. and guess what... they blew the fuck up going from that at the time 250 watt hps to the sun... so the only thing thats gonna be sad after he puts them out is gonna be you for being wrong..... BUT HAY DONT BE SAD YOU STILL GOT THAT SK IN YA LIFE


----------



## poplars (Jun 8, 2010)

honestly if I'm wrong I'll be pleasantly surprised.

but I'm almost 95% sure I'm not.


maybe if he was growing under a 600W HPS, or even a 400W HPS, those plants may have a chance.

but under CFLs, no bro, there's no way it's not gonna burn.

edit: ah like you said that was under 250W HPS . . . . I could actually see that possibly working.

but CFLS? no way.


----------



## highflyby (Jun 8, 2010)

SICC";4258253]its don't said:


> are you a betting man??? do you care to engage in a gentlemans wager?


Easy to wager when it isnt your bud on the line  Like I said before...howAK its your bud my nig, do what you do with your bud. And this is my thing with an online bet....if for whatever reason we _were_ right.....im sure you would make up some bs about howak not doing something right....so it doesent matter.

I tell you what chitown, Ill take your bet. Start a thread.....start some SK under cfls....let them bud out...then toss them right in the sun....oh and take pictures of everything.... 

LOL that shit aint gonna happen...


edit:


theexpress said:


> 250 watt hps to the sun... so the only thing thats gonna be sad after he puts them out is gonna be you for being wrong..... BUT HAY DONT BE SAD YOU STILL GOT THAT SK IN YA LIFE


LOL great comparison dude....250 watts is totally relevant to CFLs....awesome


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

highflyby said:


> LOL shut up mane  +rep lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i tell you what??? lets do it like this.... howak throw that fucker outside and if it dies from the sun i will lweave this website!!!! but if im right wich i know i am highflyguy bounce the fuck out!!! deal??? i dont care if you make another account but you cant use that name no more....... you reek off noob g!!!!! i can smell ya from here? we got a deal or what?


----------



## poplars (Jun 8, 2010)

well it seems like you're not gonna accept anything else but a challenge on this one . . .

I just don't know if howak is actually willing to risk his harvest on this.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

poplars said:


> well it seems like you're not gonna accept anything else but a challenge on this one . . .
> 
> I just don't know if howak is actually willing to risk his harvest on this.


im gonna talk him into itright now


----------



## poplars (Jun 8, 2010)

well I'll be stoked to see the results for sure.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

poplars said:


> well I'll be stoked to see the results for sure.


i dont think you will............. i really dont

that plant doesnt need hardening to the sun, or the wind, or rain... its big enough to the point were it will be fine.. seedlings need hardening....


----------



## poplars (Jun 8, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i dont think you will............. i really dont
> 
> that plant doesnt need hardening to the sun, or the wind, or rain... its big enough to the point were it will be fine.. seedlings need hardening....


sorry bro that statement just shows how little you know about outdoor plants.

seriously bro, I will be stoked for these results, whichever way they go.


----------



## highflyby (Jun 8, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i tell you what??? lets do it like this.... howak throw that fucker outside and if it dies from the sun i will lweave this website!!!! but if im right wich i know i am highflyguy bounce the fuck out!!! deal??? i dont care if you make another account but you cant use that name no more....... you reek off noob g!!!!! i can smell ya from here? we got a deal or what?


You sound like a little bitch man, I use to have a lot of respect for you and your breeding skills, but now your true colors shine. You obviously know nothing about indoor outdoor trasnsition, and your even willing to bet someone else plant on it. I need to say nothing to you because your ignorance is spread all over this page...lol



theexpress said:


> you reek off noob g


This coming from the guy who begs for everyone to give him rep because his account got deleted? Nub. Go cry and beg for some more reputation. This IS my new RIU account, and I never begged for one bit of rep....but good job chitown, your real reputable...especially on this subject. Wheres your outdoor grow? 

*calls the waaaaaaaahhhhhhmbulance for chitown*


Edit: Just saw this... apparently I got some rep..

Thread: Chitownsmoke sourkush...
its all good..... chitown


LOL what a joke...Im done with you nig unless you get your shit back together...


----------



## poplars (Jun 8, 2010)

poplars said:


> sorry bro that statement just shows how little you know about outdoor plants.
> 
> seriously bro, I will be stoked for these results, whichever way they go.



and you know what else . . . . the SUN is the ONLY thing I ever said plants need to be hardened up to.

you're the one who pulled the wind, and rain bullshit.

clones need hardening from the sun . . . . . I don't see how you can just say just seedlings need hardening.

bah, you seriously need to learn some shit about outdoor bro.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

highflyby said:


> You sound like a little bitch man, I use to have a lot of respect for you and your breeding skills, but now your true colors shine. You obviously know nothing about indoor outdoor trasnsition, and your even willing to bet someone else plant on it. I need to say nothing to you because your ignorance is spread all over this page...lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
lol after howak does this and it shows that i am right ima make it soo hard for your vic ass to breath!!!! nigga im just follow you around and point out to everyone that you dont know wtf your talking about untill either you make another account, or fdd bans me!!!!! thats on my momma bitch... im bout to expose you.. you stupid mother fucker... you think the sun is gonna kill that marijuana plant of that size, or any plant of that size.... your mother should have swallowed the semen that made you and called it a chitown abortion.... chi chiggitty choo choo all over her face nigga....


----------



## highflyby (Jun 8, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol after howak does this and it shows that i am right ima make it soo hard for your vic ass to breath!!!! nigga im just follow you around and point out to everyone that you dont know wtf your talking about untill either you make another account, or fdd bans me!!!!! thats on my momma bitch... im bout to expose you.. you stupid mother fucker... you think the sun is gonna kill that marijuana plant of that size, or any plant of that size.... your mother should have swallowed the semen that made you and called it a chitown abortion.... chi chiggitty choo choo all over her face nigga....



Go beg for some more rep, we dont need to "call you out" or "follow you around" you gay mother fucker, your BS is shown all over this page....I hope poplars never shows you the light of day(good pun) with those outdoor pics 

dumb fuck, get a life

(sorry about all this nonsense howak..im done )


Edit: maybe if your dumbass wasent drunk at 1 in the afternoon you wouldent be such an asshat.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

poplars said:


> and you know what else . . . . the SUN is the ONLY thing I ever said plants need to be hardened up to.
> 
> you're the one who pulled the wind, and rain bullshit.
> 
> ...


 
poplars bro i like you... thats why i plugged you up... theres been times in this very thread even were ive proved you wrong.. i didnt make a big deal out of it then.. your the only cat that i havent made a big deal of shit like that when i was right.. so just sit back relAX AND WATCH ME BE RIGHT AGAIN


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

theexpress said:


> poplars bro i like you... thats why i plugged you up... theres been times in this very thread even were ive proved you wrong.. i didnt make a big deal out of it then.. your the only cat that i havent made a big deal of shit like that when i was right.. so just sit back relAX AND WATCH ME BE RIGHT AGAIN


 
and watch how i do hfb


----------



## poplars (Jun 8, 2010)

theexpress said:


> poplars bro i like you... thats why i plugged you up... theres been times in this very thread even were ive proved you wrong.. i didnt make a big deal out of it then.. your the only cat that i havent made a big deal of shit like that when i was right.. so just sit back relAX AND WATCH ME BE RIGHT AGAIN




uh bro I don't remember you proving me wrong . . . .

you act like I'm some noob.

you're the fuckin noob to what I"m doing man. I know what I"m talking about when it comes to the sun. 

show some respect to that or you don't get jack shit from me.


----------



## highflyby (Jun 8, 2010)

theexpress said:


> and watch how i do hfb


Let this dumb mother fucker ruin howak's shit...its gonna be Hilarious....NICK CANNON HILARIOUS!

I mean....we all have seen chitowns monster outdoor garden right? I didnt think so....


----------



## poplars (Jun 8, 2010)

I mean you actually have to TEST THIS !? 

i fucking know for a fact it's not going to work out in your favor on this one.

you can fight to the end all you want, it's going to end up the way I said it's going to.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

highflyby said:


> Certified Nigger. Go beg for some more rep, we dont need to "call you out" or "follow you around" you gay mother fucker, your BS is shown all over this page....I hope poplars never shows you the light of day(good pun) with those outdoor pics
> 
> dumb fuck, get a life
> 
> ...


lol........... lol its clear to me that just like mexican schwagg plants. you come from inferior genetics.........


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

poplars said:


> I mean you actually have to TEST THIS !?
> 
> i fucking know for a fact it's not going to work out in your favor on this one.
> 
> you can fight to the end all you want, it's going to end up the way I said it's going to.


stand firm on it then poplars...... your gonna be dissapointed.....


----------



## highflyby (Jun 8, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol........... lol its clear to me that just like mexican schwagg plants. you come from inferior genetics.........


Feeling bad about the mugshot bro? Come on you know that shit was funny....LOL


----------



## poplars (Jun 8, 2010)

theexpress said:


> stand firm on it then poplars...... your gonna be dissapointed.....


seems we're equally certain of our claims . . .

only I have logic to back mine up.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

highflyby said:


> Feeling bad about the mugshot bro? Come on you know that shit was funny....LOL


lol yeah that was funny.... but ima make it hard for you to hold your head up around here after the smoke clears... your gonna be to the point were noobs wont even take advice from you bro.... how long you been growing weed now???? 6?.......7?..... months? you got yourself into this so now i gotta do ya dirty.... and yes im petty like that... you will never hate me for being wrong dog... just be hating on me for the way i was right... and with people like you who could blame me?? and no it has nothing to do with the 2 bluemoons i drank earlier... ITS JUST IN MY GENETICS...


----------



## highflyby (Jun 8, 2010)

I tell you what....you choose who to trust Howak...

*Poplars Outdoor 2009:*






*Chitown Outdoor 2009:*







*Enough said.*

-HighFlyBy


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

poplars said:


> seems we're equally certain of our claims . . .
> 
> only I have logic to back mine up.


 
yeah too bad for your logic i have done this before and not had problems... your logic sounds good man and even that it may make sense... to those that dont know better... be good lil buddy..


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

yes i cant lie those mid grade genetic plants did well outside......


----------



## poplars (Jun 8, 2010)

theexpress said:


> yeah too bad for your logic i have done this before and not had problems... your logic sounds good man and even that it may make sense... to those that dont know better... be good lil buddy..


you did this before with a high pressure sodium lamp.

we're talking about CFLs

you have NOT done this before with CFLs.

I don't know how you could possibly know better than me on this subject, I've grown outside for 3 years now.

the way I know this will happen is because last year I put an autoflowering plant that started budding under cfls outside, it fried the buds when it got in direct sunlight.

even after trying to harden it up to the sun for weeks it didn't matter, it still fried it on that hot summer day.


so I could give a fuck what you have to say after this point, I know for a fact that any CFL grown plant that far into bud will FRY under the hot summer sun.

enough said.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

poplars said:


> you did this before with a high pressure sodium lamp.
> 
> we're talking about CFLs
> 
> ...


how are you gonna feel when that doesnt happen though.....? i think your lieing about that autoflowering plant....


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 8, 2010)

lol come on yall, its been 2 pages now haha


----------



## poplars (Jun 8, 2010)

dude I'm not like an ego-maniac like yourself where I can't handle the possibility of myself being wrong.

if I'm wrong I'm wrong.


and fuck you for thinking I'm lying about that auto flower plant.


seriously, you just hit rock bottom with me.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

also how do you think seedlings in the wild grow to big soo big and strong??? how do they make it those first few weeks??? do they pop with somekind of immunity to the sun? lol is that built up in the first few hours of sunlight??? lol comeone man


----------



## poplars (Jun 8, 2010)

that's in VEG.


your logic is fucked bro.


go drink another beer.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

poplars said:


> dude I'm not like an ego-maniac like yourself where I can't handle the possibility of myself being wrong.
> 
> if I'm wrong I'm wrong.
> 
> ...


i could give a shit bro...... you got 3 outdoor grows in 3 years now your the the new fdd on the subject????? pics or not. when the sk is done no matter what lies you say or try to play it down you me and howak will know thats the best shit you ever had in your life... only you would live in cali and grow midgrade bagseeds outside when you have a med card and accssess to dispenseries...... then you do and say lil shit to argue what im saying only to be proven wrong time in time again... and still say shit like "well excuse me if i dont beleave shit you say at the drop of a dime" lol what you smoking lil buddy??? now this time you got that other shit head on your side so maybe some stupid fool reading this might think yall are right.. no YOUR N OT RIGHT... AND ME AND HOWAK ABOUT TO SHOW YOU THIS!!!!! please after this stop giving nonsense advise


----------



## howak47 (Jun 8, 2010)

damn i missed all kinds of shit while i was at work hahahah


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

poplars said:


> that's in VEG.
> 
> 
> your logic is fucked bro.
> ...


then why do we harden at all????? your logic is fucked!!!!!!! BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## highflyby (Jun 8, 2010)

howak47 said:


> damn i missed all kinds of shit while i was at work hahahah


It was a pretty epic past 45 minutes....now im just laxin on the couch enjoying this shit lol


----------



## poplars (Jun 8, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i could give a shit bro...... you got 3 outdoor grows in 3 years now your the the new fdd on the subject????? pics or not. when the sk is done no matter what lies you say or try to play it down you me and howak will know thats the best shit you ever had in your life... only you would live in cali and grow midgrade bagseeds outside when you have a med card and accssess to dispenseries...... then you do and say lil shit to argue what im saying only to be proven wrong time in time again... and still say shit like "well excuse me if i dont beleave shit you say at the drop of a dime" lol what you smoking lil buddy??? now this time you got that other shit head on your side so maybe some stupid fool reading this might think yall are right.. no YOUR N OT RIGHT... AND ME AND HOWAK ABOUT TO SHOW YOU THIS!!!!! please after this stop giving nonsense advise


look I appreciate you giving me SK bro. I always will. it could very well be one of my favorite strains.


but saying it's going to be the best shit of my life when I live in fucking CALIFORNIA is a fucking stupid statement. 

proven wrong time and time again huh? where?

sorry bro


twist it ANY WAY YOU FUCKING WANT

YOU ARE WRONG.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

howak47 said:


> damn i missed all kinds of shit while i was at work hahahah


 
lets put an end to all this nonsense howak. throw them shits outside..... if im wrong i will quit this website, and hold you down with 5 sk beans for your loss...... when im right then life goes on untill the next group of stupid mother fuckers cares to test


----------



## highflyby (Jun 8, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i could give a shit bro...... you got 3 outdoor grows in 3 years now your the the new fdd on the subject????? pics or not. when the sk is done no matter what lies you say or try to play it down you me and howak will know thats the best shit you ever had in your life... only you would live in cali and grow midgrade bagseeds outside when you have a med card and accssess to dispenseries...... then you do and say lil shit to argue what im saying only to be proven wrong time in time again... and still say shit like "well excuse me if i dont beleave shit you say at the drop of a dime" lol what you smoking lil buddy??? now this time you got that other shit head on your side so maybe some stupid fool reading this might think yall are right.. no YOUR N OT RIGHT... AND ME AND HOWAK ABOUT TO SHOW YOU THIS!!!!! please after this stop giving nonsense advise


Watch out for the troll


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

poplars said:


> look I appreciate you giving me SK bro. I always will. it could very well be one of my favorite strains.
> 
> 
> but saying it's going to be the best shit of my life when I live in fucking CALIFORNIA is a fucking stupid statement.
> ...


 
well just off the top of my head you were wrong about trying to tell me the breed that you had a 3rd pheno of sk, when i know better.. if you want i will read this whole thread and point them all out to you


----------



## howak47 (Jun 8, 2010)

oo yea and i have been flushing the bms for past 2 days


----------



## highflyby (Jun 8, 2010)

howak47 said:


> oo yea and i have been flushing the bms for past 2 days


 good call my nig


----------



## poplars (Jun 8, 2010)

theexpress said:


> well just off the top of my head you were wrong about trying to tell me the breed that you had a 3rd pheno of sk, when i know better.. if you want i will read this whole thread and point them all out to you


that was a suspicion . . . 

I wasn't straight up telling you you are wrong like right now.


so you better find something more solid otherwise you're straight bsing everyone.


and besides, it doesn't even matter if I was wrong about some small bs in the past.

I know for a fact I"m right now.


----------



## highflyby (Jun 8, 2010)

poplars said:


> otherwise you're straight bsing everyone.


Well that wouldent be anything new...


----------



## howak47 (Jun 8, 2010)

well i know that the sourkush is THE BEST I HAVE EVER HAD BUT IAM NOT IN BIG TIMEIN CALIFORNIA HAHAH BUT I HAVE HAD MY FAIR SHARE OF DANK NUG AND NOTHING COMES CLOSE TO THE SK


----------



## poplars (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm not even big timing it....


there's just dank shit out here. just as dank as SK.


----------



## highflyby (Jun 8, 2010)

howak47 said:


> well i know that the sourkush is THE BEST I HAVE EVER HAD BUT IAM NOT IN BIG TIMEIN CALIFORNIA HAHAH BUT I HAVE HAD MY FAIR SHARE OF DANK NUG AND NOTHING COMES CLOSE TO THE SK


Nothing? Your fair share of dank nugs must be weak. I know SK is a good strain...but really...the best you ever smoked? Dopest DOPE you ever SMOKED? THIS SHIT AINT PINEAPPLE EXPRESS NIGGA!

hahahaha Im just having fun now


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

howak47 said:


> well i know that the sourkush is THE BEST I HAVE EVER HAD BUT IAM NOT IN BIG TIMEIN CALIFORNIA HAHAH BUT I HAVE HAD MY FAIR SHARE OF DANK NUG AND NOTHING COMES CLOSE TO THE SK


thank you sir.... i didnt pay him to say that.... and soon you will hear that from kkday, and drgreenhorn, and if poplars dont say it how it is well atleat we will know he is lieing. but i dont think lil buddy would lie like that... btw howak either the aurora indicas, or afghanis are germing they just took 2 days


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

highflyby said:


> Nothing? Your fair share of dank nugs must be weak. I know SK is a good strain...but really...the best you ever smoked? Dopest DOPE you ever SMOKED? THIS SHIT AINT PINEAPPLE EXPRESS NIGGA!
> 
> hahahaha Im just having fun now


 
lol fool pineapple express is a notorously weak strain, like bigbud, blackberry, ect.... try to find something better then the sourkush cuzz the f'4s are better then both parents alone.... only other simler shit to compare it to is og, chemdog, and headband... and im telling you while those strains are good the sk is better

and calling the shit he smokes weak??? lol [powerkush? lemon skunk? greatwhiteshark, ect. weak??? lol maybe when compare against the sk


----------



## highflyby (Jun 8, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol fool pineapple express is a notorously weak strain, like bigbud, blackberry, ect.... try to find something better then the sourkush cuzz the f'4s are better then both parents alone.... only other simler shit to compare it to is og, chemdog, and headband... and im telling you while those strains are good the sk is better


*Again...your ignorance is mindblowing. Let me help your drunk ass out...*

[video=youtube;GkrRwrNgAbU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkrRwrNgAbU[/video]


*Try harder next time....*


----------



## poplars (Jun 8, 2010)

theexpress said:


> thank you sir.... i didnt pay him to say that.... and soon you will hear that from kkday, and drgreenhorn, and if poplars dont say it how it is well atleat we will know he is lieing. but i dont think lil buddy would lie like that... btw howak either the aurora indicas, or afghanis are germing they just took 2 days


dude I'm objective as fuck if you haven't figured that out yet.


I will review the SK in a non-biased fashion back to back against my other strains I'm growing this year.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 8, 2010)

The Best shit i smoked was Herijuana


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

poplars said:


> dude I'm objective as fuck if you haven't figured that out yet.
> 
> 
> I will review the SK in a non-biased fashion back to back against my other strains I'm growing this year.


i know you have some diffrent beleafes and shit, but when it comes down to it will tell it like it is


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4258885]The Best shit i smoked was Herijuana [/QUOTE]

that would not been the case had you not thrown away the sk... lol just giving you shit wassup sicc....


----------



## poplars (Jun 8, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i know you have some diffrent beleafes and shit, but when it comes down to it will tell it like it is


and I tell it like it is as well.

if you think I'm a liar you can fuck off.


----------



## poplars (Jun 8, 2010)

oh by the way.....

https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/197356-forced-12-12-2-plants-10.html

that is the thread that I had the autoflowering plant that got burned by the sun after it was significantly in bud when it was grown under florescent lights and CFLs its entire life.


YOU EVEN POSTED IN THAT THREAD AND IM THE LIAR!?

fuck you bro.


----------



## highflyby (Jun 8, 2010)

poplars said:


> oh by the way.....
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/197356-forced-12-12-2-plants-10.html
> 
> ...


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

poplars said:


> oh by the way.....
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/197356-forced-12-12-2-plants-10.html
> 
> ...


wtf are you talking about? i reread all that shit. you dont even have any pics up, and all is aid was that your buds werent airey from the heat they were airey cuzz thats in th ere sativa dom genetics


----------



## poplars (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't have the pics up anymore, but it said in the thread that it was an autoflowering strain. because it AUTOFLOWERED WHILE I HAD IT UNDER 24/7 light.

you said you thought I was lying about the autoflowering strain . . . . this thread proves I'm not lying.

and that plant got fucked up from direct sunlight. just the same way howaks will if he puts it in direct sunlight.


----------



## howak47 (Jun 8, 2010)

highflyby said:


>


 hahahah u trip me out highflyby hahahahah


----------



## howak47 (Jun 8, 2010)

and yea iam for real the sourkush is my fav strain super strong great taste fast growing plant i have not reason the bull shit anyone


----------



## highflyby (Jun 8, 2010)

howak47 said:


> hahahah u trip me out highflyby hahahahah


You know im all about the laughs in a time of bullshit....

I mean....take a gander at my pretty mug

<----------------------------


----------



## howak47 (Jun 8, 2010)

highflyby said:


> You know im all about the laughs in a time of bullshit....
> 
> I mean....take a gander at my pretty mug
> 
> <----------------------------


hahahha that is one funny mug hahah


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

poplars said:


> I don't have the pics up anymore, but it said in the thread that it was an autoflowering strain. because it AUTOFLOWERED WHILE I HAD IT UNDER 24/7 light.
> 
> you said you thought I was lying about the autoflowering strain . . . . this thread proves I'm not lying.
> 
> and that plant got fucked up from direct sunlight. just the same way howaks will if he puts it in direct sunlight.


lol man that dont provwe shit.... it could have been what and how much you were feeding, or something else....


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 8, 2010)

lol howak you might as well just keep the pant inside, for the threads sake


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4259048]lol howak you might as well just keep the pant inside, for the threads sake [/QUOTE]

wow!!!! thats all i gotta say....... howak throw that shit outside..... seriously.


----------



## poplars (Jun 8, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol man that dont provwe shit.... it could have been what and how much you were feeding, or something else....


you're fuckin trippin. that's all I have to say. you're just twisting shit at this point, I'm done with you.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

poplars said:


> you're fuckin trippin. that's all I have to say. you're just twisting shit at this point, I'm done with you.


 
lol man your from cali but dont have any fucking idea how many people in your sun shine state start plants indoors over the winter fior veg then inatiate bloom, and put them outside to finish in the spring to avoid helicopters.... cuzz there mainly out late summer.....


----------



## highflyby (Jun 8, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol man your from cali but dont have any fucking idea how many people in your sun shine state start plants indoors over the winter fior veg then inatiate bloom, and put them outside to finish in the spring to avoid helicopters....


You telling me these people wait till 2 weeks before harvest? I didnt think so. Logic Disproved. Try again.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

highflyby said:


> You telling me these people wait till 2 weeks before harvest? I didnt think so. Logic Disproved. Try again.


naw... im saying they put them into bloom inside then put them out when weather permitts them too.. then cover them or bring them in at night


----------



## poplars (Jun 8, 2010)

I just don't see why anyone would do that . . . .

grow legit, grow outside, get 15-20x more, and it's better.

but anyways the argument here is about a plant well into CFL flowering going outside, which I still believe is not possible.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

poplars said:


> I just don't see why anyone would do that . . . .
> 
> grow legit, grow outside, get 15-20x more, and it's better.
> 
> but anyways the argument here is about a plant well into CFL flowering going outside, which I still believe is not possible.


you dont see why people would do that??? why they would veg out all winter long and get huge bushes, to put outside to bloom in the spring so they dont have to risk the police helicopter taking there shit cuzz they fly later in the season? you dont see why they do that? you dont think they get massive yields putting those bushes outside....


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 8, 2010)

hey chi or poplars or nyone ive got a def with my afghan i just posted a vid im having trouble figuring out what it is if you dont mind please go check out my thread and give me ny info you might think it is im gonna go fix the grwwnhouse some but ill be back to the computer soon please help


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> hey chi or poplars or nyone ive got a def with my afghan i just posted a vid im having trouble figuring out what it is if you dont mind please go check out my thread and give me ny info you might think it is im gonna go fix the grwwnhouse some but ill be back to the computer soon please help


 
lol im sure if you ask poplars his answer will be its cuzz the sun..... link me bro


----------



## poplars (Jun 8, 2010)

theexpress said:


> you dont see why people would do that??? why they would veg out all winter long and get huge bushes, to put outside to bloom in the spring so they dont have to risk the police helicopter taking there shit cuzz they fly later in the season? you dont see why they do that? you dont think they get massive yields putting those bushes outside....


you missed what I was saying.


grow LEGIT.


that means grow LEGAL.

which means you don't have to fear flying helicopters taking your fucking crops.


----------



## poplars (Jun 8, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol im sure if you ask poplars his answer will be its cuzz the sun..... link me bro


just how drunk are you?

seriously, keep it up.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 8, 2010)

he said he had two beers LOL


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 8, 2010)

But seriously, idk bout yall, but im subscribed to watch howaks thread, not an argument, i mean on both sides, yall been going at it for like 2 hours, im not sure which is worse, you guys going on for that long, or me actually sitting here watching it lol


----------



## poplars (Jun 8, 2010)

yeah for real. I'm totally done it doesn't even matter what chitown says after this I'm just not gonna say shit.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4259181]he said he had two beers LOL[/QUOTE]

lol right like wtf??? i had 2 bluemoons lol comeone now....


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

suck fast and swallow slow........













Plants' Cooling Systems




A plant and a piece of stone in the same place do not warm up to the same degree, even though they receive the same amount of solar energy. Every living creature will experience negative effects if it stays out in the sun. So what is it that enables plants to be minimally affected by the heat? How do plants manage this? Why does nothing happen to plants even in great heat, even when its leaves burn in the sunshine all through a hot summer? 
Apart from their own internal warming, plants also take in heat from the outside and maintain the temperature balance in the world. And they themselves are exposed to this heat while carrying out this heat-retention process. So, instead of being affected by the ever-increasing temperature, how is it that plants can continue to take heat in from outside?
Considering that plants are constantly under the sun, it is natural that they should need more water than other living things. Plants also constantly lose water by the perspiration on their leaves. In order to prevent such water loss, the leaves, the surface of which are always turned towards the sun, are generally covered in a waterproof protective wax known as the cuticle. In this way water loss on the upper surfaces of leaves is prevented.
But what about the under surfaces? Because the plant loses water from there, the pores whose function is to enable the diffusion of gases are generally on the bottom surfaces. The opening and closing of the pores regulates the plant's taking in enough carbon-dioxide and giving off enough oxygen, but not in such a way as to lead to water loss.
In addition to this, plants disperse heat in different ways. There are two important heat dispersal mechanisms in plants. By means of one of these, if the temperature of a leaf is higher than that around it, air circulates from the leaf towards the outside. Air changes stemming from heat distribution lead to the air rising, because hot air is less dense than cold. For this reason the hot air on the surface of the leaf rises, leaving the surface. Because cold air is denser, it descends to the surface of the leaf. In this way heat is reduced and the leaf is cooled down. This process goes on for as long as the temperature on the surface of the leaf is greater than that outside. In very dry environments, such as deserts, this situation never changes.
By means of the other heat dispersal system of plants, leaves can perspire by giving off water vapor. By virtue of this perspiration, the evaporation of water permits the plant to cool down.
These dispersal systems have been designed to suit the conditions where the plant lives. Every plant possesses the systems it needs. 
This activity of plants could be described as a kind of water engineering. The trees in a thousand square meter area of forest can comfortably put 7.5 tons of water into the atmosphere. Trees are like giant water pumps, passing the water in the soil through their bodies and sending it into the atmosphere. This is a most important task. If they did not possess such a feature, the water cycle on the Earth would not happen as it does today, which would mean the destruction of the balances in the world.
Although their stems are covered with a wooden, dry substance, plants can pass tons of water through their bodies. They take this water from the soil, and after using it in various parts of the high technology factories in their bodies, give it back to nature as purified water. At the same time that they do this, they also separate part of their intake of water with the aim of using the hydrogen in the nutrition production process.


----------



## highflyby (Jun 8, 2010)

Chitown, under your logic I can lock all my indoor plants in 5x5 room with 2x 1000w HPS......and they wont be bothered by the heat, just as long as they have enough water.

What idiocy. Correct me if my simple breakdown of that nonsense you copied and pasted makes sense...


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

highflyby said:


> Chitown, under your logic I can lock all my indoor plants in 5x5 room with 2x 1000w HPS......and they wont be bothered by the heat, just as long as they have enough water.
> 
> What idiocy. Correct me if my simple breakdown of that nonsense you copied and pasted makes sense...


 
dumbass.. if you have co2 then yes you can........ lol its called a sealed room.. rec. for co2. wich need higher temps for plants to make better use


----------



## highflyby (Jun 8, 2010)

theexpress said:


> dumbass.. if you have co2 then yes you can........ lol its called a sealed room.. rec. for co2. wich need higher temps for plants to make better use









Im done with your punk ass, im only checking in when I see howak has posted some good bud porn


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

highflyby said:


> Chitown, under your logic I can lock all my indoor plants in 5x5 room with 2x 1000w HPS......and they wont be bothered by the heat, just as long as they have enough water.
> 
> What idiocy. Correct me if my simple breakdown of that nonsense you copied and pasted makes sense...


 
listen man... your a tool..... plants deal with the heat better then we can....... i just gave you the info you needed to see that. be has blind has you want to those facts.....

marijuana can grow in the hottest dryiest places imagineable if provided water? why you think that is?


----------



## highflyby (Jun 8, 2010)

theexpress said:


> listen man... your a tool..... plants deal with the heat better then we can....... i just gave you the info you needed to see that. be has blind has you want to those facts.....









Chitown....anyone can copy and paste....your information means nothing to me. Lets see if howak puts his plant outside and listens to you......that will be the defining factor.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

highflyby said:


> Chitown....anyone can copy and paste....your information means nothing to me. Lets see if howak puts his plant outside and listens to you......that will be the defining factor.


 
lol howak pm me and said he would love for me to prove your dumb asses wrong. but cuzz his living situtation he may not be able to... but im pushing for it so i can expose your ass for the noob you are... ps tell yo momma to whipe off her chin


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

another copy and paste.......
*




Re: yo *

YEA BUT I GOT FARMERS AND OTHER PEOPLE AROUND BUT IAM BOUT TO GO CHECK IT OUT IF NOT I THINK I GOT A SPOT FOR IT IN THE HOUSE I WISH I COULD JUST PUT IT OUT SIDE THE BACK DOOR AND JUST BRING IT IN AT NIGHT OR WHEN IT RAINS I WILL LET U KNOW WHAT I DO !!! YEA I REALLY WOULD LIKE FOR U TO PROVE THEM WRONG I JUST GOT TO BE SMART BOUT THIS !! U KNOW?​



im done with yall asses. poplars i wish ida never blessed you with the sk after today.... lol i hope the sun kills them lolololol 

yall niggas slay me man.... on everything i love


----------



## jfa916 (Jun 8, 2010)

great thread


----------



## highflyby (Jun 8, 2010)

For chitown...Read a book....nigga
[video=youtube;GlKL_EpnSp8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlKL_EpnSp8[/video]


And.....its called speed stick...its not expensive

edit: Brush yo' teeth, brush yo' teeth, brush yo' God damn teeth


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3Z3bHzgLNU


----------



## highflyby (Jun 8, 2010)

theexpress said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3Z3bHzgLNU


Bootleg, just like you. Go read a book and brush those god damn teeth


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

hfb... its not my fault you got your.........ya dig?


----------



## highflyby (Jun 8, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


>


Idk....chitown went from trying to prove a point....to making personal attacks at people....so Im just playing the game 

Hes not even worth my time anymore....chitown is summed up in the D'mite song "read-a-book"

Look...he even feels upset I can describe his bitch ass with pictures....so he tries....and fails.....Let me show you how its done mother fucker.

*The Real Chi-town*


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

ay matter fack jack... in case yall wondering what hfb does for a living when he aint giving shitty advice online... i got a pic of this gump hard at work here it go


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

hahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

forogt to add hfb is the dude on the bottom


----------



## howak47 (Jun 8, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol im sure if you ask poplars his answer will be its cuzz the sun..... link me bro


 hahahah the sun


----------



## highflyby (Jun 8, 2010)

LOL , chitown looks up gayporn


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

but on a serious note... no more sk beans will be handed out to anybody for free or otherwise.... except for howak... so stop asking me and that is to everyone in general..


----------



## highflyby (Jun 8, 2010)

theexpress said:


> but on a serious note... no more sk beans will be handed out to anybody for free or otherwise.... except for howak... so stop asking me and that is to everyone in general..


Aw dang, I was really hopin for some :/

Pretty please?


----------



## howak47 (Jun 8, 2010)

DAMN see what yall all did went and got cut off the sourkush


----------



## highflyby (Jun 8, 2010)

howak47 said:


> DAMN see what yall all did went and got cut off the sourkush


Man I was confused for a minute...not I get it....the SK got cut off....I know man it sucks!

I was hopin to snag some of those beans.....oh well guess I can find someone with some sk pollen


----------



## howak47 (Jun 8, 2010)

highflyby said:


> Man I was confused for a minute...not I get it....the SK got cut off....I know man it sucks!
> 
> I was hopin to snag some of those beans.....oh well guess I can find someone with some sk pollen


shit i wish i had some more pollen but i got something a little better bout to germinate 2 sk beans i just received got to get some more plants in the veg area


----------



## howak47 (Jun 8, 2010)

well i could not find a safe spot outsideLIKE I WANTED TO so i moved it to another room in house and put it under the 3 aerogarden lights for the next week or so till i think its ready to come down!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

looking good howak.. those are gonna be a breeze to trim..


----------



## howak47 (Jun 8, 2010)

heres a few pics of the 2 plants that will be harvested in the next day or 2!! first few pics are of the gws x sk last 2 are the unknown strain that turned out pretty nice lookin and smells like a rose really weird its just like a rose hahahh well enjoy and comment on the pics thanks


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

damn that gws x sk looks bomb.. so does the unkowns


----------



## howak47 (Jun 8, 2010)

theexpress said:


> looking good howak.. those are gonna be a breeze to trim..


thanks man yea its goin to be a easy trim on this one 



theexpress said:


> damn that gws x sk looks bomb.. so does the unkowns


 yea it smells great and is rock solid wish i could smoke u out for all the great genitcs u have hooked me up with


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 8, 2010)

( as Ditty walks in, shades on, hat low with a smirk on his face, as if knowbody knew, he was at a skrip joint)

Them shitz look fuckin great bro! Been lurkin. Saw the vids. Ur 1 vid away, from showing the face, like when Ghost took his mask 
off!


Ps, I boycotted those knockoff SK's Chi! Chooooo-Chooooo!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

howak47 said:


> thanks man yea its goin to be a easy trim on this one
> 
> yea it smells great and is rock solid wish i could smoke u out for all the great genitcs u have hooked me up with


man just the fact that your enjoying them esp the sk is all i need from you... and maybe some sick crosses that you bred to try


----------



## howak47 (Jun 8, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> ( as Ditty walks in, shades on, hat low with a smirk on his face, as if knowbody knew, he was at a skrip joint)
> 
> Them shitz look fuckin great bro! Been lurkin. Saw the vids. Ur 1 vid away, from showing the face, like when Ghost took his mask
> off!
> ...


hahaah thanks for the comment and no u want be seeing my face at least not any time soon hahhaha


----------



## howak47 (Jun 8, 2010)

theexpress said:


> man just the fact that your enjoying them esp the sk is all i need from you... and maybe some sick crosses that you bred to try


i can dif do that for u and yes iam enjoying every single one i got from u


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

well then looks like we have a lovely friendship boss


----------



## howak47 (Jun 8, 2010)

theexpress said:


> well then looks like we have a lovely friendship boss


 that we do  just hope u get some mail soon that shit would suck 2 times in a row


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

howak47 said:


> that we do  just hope u get some mail soon that shit would suck 2 times in a row


 
hopefully man you know im always looking forward to your letters lolol


----------



## howak47 (Jun 8, 2010)

just got back from meetin my dude for some more grandaddy purp had to get some for somebody so i made me a little 1.5 grams off the deal bout to transplant the bubba kush and put it in tent ill post pics later tonight but they will be in the other thread Blue cheese,bubba kush & rocklock cfl grow


----------



## howak47 (Jun 8, 2010)

theexpress said:


> hopefully man you know im always looking forward to your letters lolol


 hahah yours are the best hahahaha


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

howak47 said:


> hahah yours are the best hahahaha


 
really?? i was always told i have ugly handwritting, plus my spelling is subpar.. shit some jag off today was even making fun of my punctuation lolololol


----------



## howak47 (Jun 8, 2010)

theexpress said:


> really?? I was always told i have ugly handwritting, plus my spelling is subpar.. Shit some jag off today was even making fun of my punctuation lolololol


what...no ....really ....fuck them ...i can read the letters just fine clear as day lololl


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 8, 2010)

that gws sk looks like some hard nugs. and the unknown looks good too, from a bag of some dank?


----------



## howak47 (Jun 8, 2010)

trynagrosumshyt said:


> that gws sk looks like some hard nugs. And the unknown looks good too, from a bag of some dank?


 thanks for the comments!!! Thats the thing i cant remember where the unknown strains seed came from just found them in a jar and they were huge seeds and i figured if i keep them it must be good hahaha


----------



## howak47 (Jun 8, 2010)

WENT AHEAD AND MOVED THE GWS X SK AND UNKNOWN INTO BATHROOM FOR FINAL FLUSHING AND TO STAY IN DARK FOR NEXT 2 DAYS THEN CHOP CHOP


----------



## theexpress (Jun 8, 2010)

dude that is a fat bud on that gws x sk man.... let me know what she dries to


----------



## howak47 (Jun 8, 2010)

theexpress said:


> dude that is a fat bud on that gws x sk man.... Let me know what she dries to


 yea its really thick and dense iam ready to see what it weights to !!! I will let u know


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 9, 2010)

yup, keep us posted


----------



## howak47 (Jun 9, 2010)

NEW VIDEO

[youtube]ZK2-o0PQ-Tk[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jun 9, 2010)

howak47 said:


> NEW VIDEO
> 
> [youtube]ZK2-o0PQ-Tk[/youtube]


 
hahahah dope ass vid man.... esp with that bms all in the background... that lil gadget is pretty cool bro i imagine if you got it all hot and stuck it in a mans eye it would fuck them up nasty... plus rep if i can give it to you


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 9, 2010)

lol yeah the Iron could easily burn a hole thru some on, i already burnt myself with mine haha, but i was see how hot it was when the red cooled down and it heats up.


----------



## howak47 (Jun 9, 2010)

theexpress said:


> hahahah dope ass vid man.... esp with that bms all in the background... that lil gadget is pretty cool bro i imagine if you got it all hot and stuck it in a mans eye it would fuck them up nasty... plus rep if i can give it to you


hahah thanks man and hell yea it would fuck someone up it gets red as shit hahahahah man i bent the one tall bud over on the bms and after i made this video the dong came running back here and hit the nug and almost ripped it all the way off damnit i will try to tape it but its so heavy dont think it will work so i may end up takin that top off and smokin it hahah looks really good but good thing is its only about the top 4 1/2 inchs of that one bud so there is plenty left on there and i found a shit load of seeds on one of the buds i will post pics of it in a while


----------



## theexpress (Jun 9, 2010)

damn that sucks about the dog and seeds.... was it only one branch that went hermi? the same thing happend to greencross last run thats were i got the bms from


----------



## howak47 (Jun 9, 2010)

theexpress said:


> damn that sucks about the dog and seeds.... was it only one branch that went hermi? the same thing happend to greencross last run thats were i got the bms from


thats all i see but there is probly more yea it sucks u think it will still smoke good?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 9, 2010)

damn.. thats fucked up.. hell atleast u can try n grow em .. 
wtf ever happen to greencross man? @ chi.. ol' man been ghost


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice vid bro! GDP looks nice as fuck! ??? I just posted 2 vidz. How do u get the widescreen in Windows Movie Maker? Or is that preset on ur cam?


----------



## theexpress (Jun 9, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> damn.. thats fucked up.. hell atleast u can try n grow em ..
> wtf ever happen to greencross man? @ chi.. ol' man been ghost


 
yeah he dissapeared right after i plugged him with some sk geanes


----------



## theexpress (Jun 9, 2010)

howak47 said:


> thats all i see but there is probly more yea it sucks u think it will still smoke good?


 
yeah dude just let the trichomes ripen and it will smoke just fine....


----------



## theexpress (Jun 9, 2010)

here is a pic of some real ass chitown sourkush baskin in the hawaain sun...... photo is courtasy of my big somoan friend kkday..... my my this lil bitch i created in closet 10 years ago has made its way around everywere lol.. thanx for the pix kkday... and also love to da doc... aka da flyin hawaiin


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 9, 2010)

damn.. is it topped, dat shit bushy as hell.


----------



## howak47 (Jun 9, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Nice vid bro! GDP looks nice as fuck! ??? I just posted 2 vidz. How do u get the widescreen in Windows Movie Maker? Or is that preset on ur cam?


 i just checked em out good videos!! no thats how it does on my cam


----------



## howak47 (Jun 9, 2010)

theexpress said:


> here is a pic of some real ass chitown sourkush baskin in the hawaain sun...... photo is courtasy of my big somoan friend kkday..... my my this lil bitch i created in closet 10 years ago has made its way around everywere lol.. thanx for the pix kkday... and also love to da doc... aka da flyin hawaiin


 nice hell yea thats one bushy sk looks great


----------



## howak47 (Jun 9, 2010)

theexpress said:


> yeah dude just let the trichomes ripen and it will smoke just fine....


 yea i know iam talkin bout the one that broke off i could not tape it back it just came off wonder if it will smoke ok?


----------



## theexpress (Jun 9, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea i know iam talkin bout the one that broke off i could not tape it back it just came off wonder if it will smoke ok?


 
are the trics. cloudy at all? im sure there is still a bit of clears ones this early. look whats going on under there real quick. you should still catch a buzz either way


----------



## howak47 (Jun 9, 2010)

theexpress said:


> are the trics. cloudy at all? im sure there is still a bit of clears ones this early. look whats going on under there real quick. you should still catch a buzz either way


 just looked at a piece under the scope and its a big mix of clear really milky and even some amber so it will probly be ok cause i normally like it around half and half so in another week or so it should be right on and the seeds on it almost look fully mature to


----------



## theexpress (Jun 9, 2010)

howak47 said:


> just looked at a piece under the scope and its a big mix of clear really milky and even some amber so it will probly be ok cause i normally like it around half and half so in another week or so it should be right on and the seeds on it almost look fully mature to


 
yeah that shit will get you high... dont try to quick dry it... let it dry naturally in the dark for a few days...

seeds only take from 2-3 weeks after pollinating to be mature. problem is in some cases bud is not mature at the same time... did it pollinate anything else in your tent?


----------



## howak47 (Jun 9, 2010)

oo yea it willl be dryed with the other thats gettin harvest tomorrow just looked at the gws x sk thats been in dark since yesterday and it looks great ready to chop it hhahah


----------



## theexpress (Jun 9, 2010)

howak47 said:


> oo yea it willl be dryed with the other thats gettin harvest tomorrow just looked at the gws x sk thats been in dark since yesterday and it looks great ready to chop it hhahah


 
let me know how that sk x gws smokes man...


----------



## theexpress (Jun 9, 2010)

well well..... i just found a seed in my bag!!!! it came out a bag of purple diesel!!!! the buds are fluffy but full.... sappy and with mad purpling on them.... shit blazes u down even for some sativa dom!!!! its not purple sour diesel, its purple nyc diesel looks and smells like.... anyway im crossing it to the sk!!! like real soon!!! in the comming weeks!!!!! yeaaaah buddy


f'1s should be almost a 50/50 hybrid with some leaning lil either way in pheno variations.... then ima breed it out to be full on indica like i did with the sk!!!!!!! that will take time.... should be perfect by f'4-f'5s... let watch next week d.n.a. has purple sour kush for sale.. those faggits... and i saw they took alotta cups home at the cannabiss cups.. fuck them


----------



## howak47 (Jun 9, 2010)

theexpress said:


> let me know how that sk x gws smokes man...


i will def let u know how it is !!!



theexpress said:


> well well..... i just found a seed in my bag!!!! it came out a bag of purple diesel!!!! the buds are fluffy but full.... sappy and with mad purpling on them.... shit blazes u down even for some sativa dom!!!! its not purple sour diesel, its purple nyc diesel looks and smells like.... anyway im crossing it to the sk!!! like real soon!!! in the comming weeks!!!!! yeaaaah buddy
> 
> 
> f'1s should be almost a 50/50 hybrid with some leaning lil either way in pheno variations.... then ima breed it out to be full on indica like i did with the sk!!!!!!! that will take time.... should be perfect by f'4-f'5s... let watch next week d.n.a. has purple sour kush for sale.. those faggits... and i saw they took alotta cups home at the cannabiss cups.. fuck them


hell yea that would be the shit a purple sourkush strain makin my mouth water just thinking bout it !!! yea breed it to be indica dom like the sk cant go wrong with that !!
fuck them and there cups that would suck ass if they did come out with psk maybe should not say anymore bout it dont give em any ideas hahahiam so stoned right now bout to goto bed so i can get u in 5 hours and go to work peace


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2010)

look at this menu.. it is from 10-18-2009 .. they have SK on the menu but it says Original Sour D x OG Kush but on attitude it says Bubba Kush x Sour D. Grey area is DNA's Coffeshop.. this pic belongs to a member on riu who lives in holland. their headband is ecsd x og kush.. but like i said they put on their website that they dont have the real headband just similar genetics.


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 10, 2010)

theexpress said:


> well well..... i just found a seed in my bag!!!! it came out a bag of purple diesel!!!! the buds are fluffy but full.... sappy and with mad purpling on them.... shit blazes u down even for some sativa dom!!!! its not purple sour diesel, its purple nyc diesel looks and smells like.... anyway im crossing it to the sk!!! like real soon!!! in the comming weeks!!!!! yeaaaah buddy
> 
> 
> f'1s should be almost a 50/50 hybrid with some leaning lil either way in pheno variations.... then ima breed it out to be full on indica like i did with the sk!!!!!!! that will take time.... should be perfect by f'4-f'5s... let watch next week d.n.a. has purple sour kush for sale.. those faggits... and i saw they took alotta cups home at the cannabiss cups.. fuck them





Shhhhhhh, theyll jack u for it! Does sound nice a fuck! Windy City Sour Purple!



Good look Howak. Im using a 8.0mp digi cam. I figured you was on some widescreen-up-to-date shit


----------



## howak47 (Jun 10, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Shhhhhhh, theyll jack u for it! Does sound nice a fuck! Windy City Sour Purple!
> 
> 
> 
> Good look Howak. Im using a 8.0mp digi cam. I figured you was on some widescreen-up-to-date shit


iam using a sony handycam wide-lcd dcr-dvd650 hahah damn thats a long name


----------



## howak47 (Jun 10, 2010)

little gws x sk harvest video just pics though

[youtube]Bi_ghkH5yAs[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jun 10, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> look at this menu.. it is from 10-18-2009 .. they have SK on the menu but it says Original Sour D x OG Kush but on attitude it says Bubba Kush x Sour D. Grey area is DNA's Coffeshop.. this pic belongs to a member on riu who lives in holland. their headband is ecsd x og kush.. but like i said they put on their website that they dont have the real headband just similar genetics.


 
there on some bullshit....


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 12, 2010)

Looking real good Howak. And if you get a chance, I fully agree with Chitown. I have heard of young seedlings needing to get gradually weathered, but every plant I ever put outside always looked better than the day before when it was inside. I have moved about 6 outside at varying ages frim barely rooted clones to bushes 4 weeks into flower, and they have all only responded in a posotive way, not once was there a negative anything. So if you manage to find a spot, I would do it. Keep up the good work, and sorry people can be so shady after you hook them um CHi, thats pretty bogus.


----------



## howak47 (Jun 12, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Looking real good Howak. And if you get a chance, I fully agree with Chitown. I have heard of young seedlings needing to get gradually weathered, but every plant I ever put outside always looked better than the day before when it was inside. I have moved about 6 outside at varying ages frim barely rooted clones to bushes 4 weeks into flower, and they have all only responded in a posotive way, not once was there a negative anything. So if you manage to find a spot, I would do it. Keep up the good work, and sorry people can be so shady after you hook them um CHi, thats pretty bogus.


yea i wisyh i had a good safe place outside or i would move it cause its a pain in da ass having it in this computer room with me all the time lolo!!! thanks for all the commenkts good to see yea to havent heard anything from u in a while


----------



## poplars (Jun 12, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea i wisyh i had a good safe place outside or i would move it cause its a pain in da ass having it in this computer room with me all the time lolo!!! thanks for all the commenkts good to see yea to havent heard anything from u in a while




I still stick by what I said though . . . . . CFL grown . . . it's never seen anything like the likes of the sun . . . . you're an inexperienced grower if you think a plant 6+ weeks into CFL budding can handle the intensity of the sun . . . . it's straight up foolishness.

but I"m cool with you guys if you still believe otherwise . . . not me who will have the fried bud.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 12, 2010)

poplars said:


> I still stick by what I said though . . . . . CFL grown . . . it's never seen anything like the likes of the sun . . . . you're an inexperienced grower if you think a plant 6+ weeks into CFL budding can handle the intensity of the sun . . . . it's straight up foolishness.
> 
> but I"m cool with you guys if you still believe otherwise . . . not me who will have the fried bud.


so you ever get those sk out there? im doing some outdoor to with the sk. and a few others.. combo of from seed and clone.. having issues with seedling beeing eatin by some shit.... but i took some precautinons and am gonna throw a few clones out


----------



## poplars (Jun 12, 2010)

yeah bro the Sk have been out for like 2 weeks now . . . . 


I just have to get them in the ground which is becoming troublesome because of being sick . . . . 


you got grasshoppers around there?

grasshoppers eat the shit out of them . . . or catterpillers . . . . watch out for that shit.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 12, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah bro the Sk have been out for like 2 weeks now . . . .
> 
> 
> I just have to get them in the ground which is becoming troublesome because of being sick . . . .
> ...


damn 2 weeks.... man they gotta be getting real big huh? yeah we got grasshoppers, crickets. slugs, raiits, deer, chimpmunks that dig your plants out... outdoors can be a pain..... but if it goes right man its waaay worth it


----------



## poplars (Jun 12, 2010)

they're still realizing that it's veg time not bud time . . . indicas always get a little confused when they first go out . . . not really much I can do to stop it.

so in about a week they should be growing really wildly . . . . 

shit bro . . . . it's the grasshoppers taking the big chunks out of the leaves . . . maybe the crickets too. 

piss a square around those plants to keep the rabits, deer, and chipmunks away . . . . 

there's probably something else you can do about the slugs, I just don't know off the top of my head.

as far as grasshoppers go, when you kill one, stick it on one of the plants or have it hanging somewhere near, grasshoppers don't like the smell or presence of dead grasshoppers


----------



## theexpress (Jun 12, 2010)

poplars said:


> they're still realizing that it's veg time not bud time . . . indicas always get a little confused when they first go out . . . not really much I can do to stop it.
> 
> so in about a week they should be growing really wildly . . . .
> 
> ...


lol i lik the way you think... maybe i will do the same thing for the rabbits... lol impaled decaying bunny next to my spot


----------



## poplars (Jun 12, 2010)

ahahaha for fuckin sure that shit would work too.

the way I see it is . . . the smell of death wont affect the way the plant grows


----------



## theexpress (Jun 12, 2010)

poplars said:


> ahahaha for fuckin sure that shit would work too.
> 
> the way I see it is . . . the smell of death wont affect the way the plant grows


 
im not gonna get much off the seedlings i started... but the clones ima put out should get a respectable yield..

ima collect some pollin off my best outdoor male to..


----------



## poplars (Jun 12, 2010)

for sure bro . . .make sure you don't have thrips in your area . . . . thrips leave little white dots on the leaves.

and they transmit a virus to the plant, so if you breed a plant that has the thrips virus, the seedlings will get it too.

it doesn't affect the generation that gets it, it'll still yield fine and grow out amazing . . . . but the second generation I hear it fucks with growth dramatically . . . . 


clones will grow way faster than the seedlings outside . . . as soon as those clones get used to the sun and realize it's veg time, you're gonna see them grow literally 2x faster than the seedlings in some cases . . . .


----------



## theexpress (Jun 12, 2010)

poplars said:


> for sure bro . . .make sure you don't have thrips in your area . . . . thrips leave little white dots on the leaves.
> 
> and they transmit a virus to the plant, so if you breed a plant that has the thrips virus, the seedlings will get it too.
> 
> ...


 
yeah im hopeing those clones blow the fuck up... wish i would have started like 2 weeks ago but fuckit


----------



## poplars (Jun 12, 2010)

for sure bro you're not too late . . . I don't know what outdoor is like out there but you should be fine with the heavy indicaness of that sour kush bro . . . . . 


they can take a frost or two . . . hows the humidity there towards fall?


----------



## theexpress (Jun 12, 2010)

poplars said:


> for sure bro you're not too late . . . I don't know what outdoor is like out there but you should be fine with the heavy indicaness of that sour kush bro . . . . .
> 
> 
> they can take a frost or two . . . hows the humidity there towards fall?


 
our grow season is shorter then yours in cali..... we get hella rain around halloween but i think the sk will be done by then or before then


----------



## poplars (Jun 12, 2010)

for sure bro . . . you're not starting too late I don't think. if SK is a september finisher then you're gonna be in luck bro . . . 

I'm certainly hoping for that, shit gets gnarly around here towards october haha.


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 12, 2010)

I only made one comment about the outdoor transplant and here's the last. I think the whole argument has been relatively pointless. It seems that the main concern is about the sun. But while hardening plants to be outddors, you arent getting them ready for the sun. The sun has nearly nothing to do with it. They are being hardened because they are used to a steady environment that acts basically the same way every day, sure their will be little variances but usually minimal compared to outdoors. When you gradually get plants acoustomed to being outside, you are getting them used to constantly changing winds, temperatures, and humidity, and the only role the sun plays is based off of its lighting cycles, not intensity. A bigger concern of moving outdoors this late would be ensureing that the evening RH didnt get to high for a flowering plant and that it didnt get rained on since its not weathered to handle the moisture in the buds. But if a cfl is properly used to grow a plant, it will be roughly the same intensity as the sun as far as lumens per inch. So "the sun is going to fry your buds" entirely makes no sense, but the other conditions should be monitored closely to ensure there is no bud mold developing or excessive winds and dry conditions drying the plant out. Hope this helps clear some things up, and if you dont believe this information to be true, feel free to reasearch it for yourself.


----------



## poplars (Jun 12, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> I only made one comment about the outdoor transplant and here's the last. I think the whole argument has been relatively pointless. It seems that the main concern is about the sun. But while hardening plants to be outddors, you arent getting them ready for the sun. The sun has nearly nothing to do with it. They are being hardened because they are used to a steady environment that acts basically the same way every day, sure their will be little variances but usually minimal compared to outdoors. When you gradually get plants acoustomed to being outside, you are getting them used to constantly changing winds, temperatures, and humidity, and the only role the sun plays is based off of its lighting cycles, not intensity. A bigger concern of moving outdoors this late would be ensureing that the evening RH didnt get to high for a flowering plant and that it didnt get rained on since its not weathered to handle the moisture in the buds. But if a cfl is properly used to grow a plant, it will be roughly the same intensity as the sun as far as lumens per inch. So "the sun is going to fry your buds" entirely makes no sense, but the other conditions should be monitored closely to ensure there is no bud mold developing or excessive winds and dry conditions drying the plant out. Hope this helps clear some things up, and if you dont believe this information to be true, feel free to reasearch it for yourself.


spoken like a true indoor grower.

edit: never mind . . . already did.


seriously, you obviously have very little experience growing outdoors if you think that way . . . . . 

the sun is a fucking nuclear fusion reactor in the sky . . . and you're STILL trying to compare it to your puny ass CFLS!?!????

I told you bro, the ONLY fucking thing you could possibly prepare your plants with to go outside is high pressure sodium as they emit relative UV rays and produce a lot of heat like the sun.

CFLS barely produce any heat at all, any UV rays, etc. putting a plant that's been budding it's entire life under CFLS outside is a death wish. 


and you saying the biggest thing the plant has to adapt to is everything but the sun is the most RETARDED statement I've ever heard in my entire life.


how bout you put a clone outside that's been growing under florescents its entire life in direct sunlight and WATCH it's leaves BURN.


there's a fucking reason outdoor growers harden up plants to the sun . . . .the leaves grow ENTIRELY DIFFERENTLY AFTER THEY GO OUTSIDE.

the new leaves look totally different from the old puny ass leaves that were cultivated under florescent light . . . . make no mistake . . . the sun is fucking powerful and if you take it lightly you will have burnt leaves and bud to account for.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 12, 2010)

around here from my experiance they start showing sex mid-late aug


----------



## poplars (Jun 12, 2010)

ah so they probably will finish early october then.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 12, 2010)

poplars said:


> ah so they probably will finish early october then.


 
yup prolly around mid oct..... but yours maybe done in sept cuzz how big they are and there already showing preflowers..... they will have a head start in bloom...

sativas show a lil later like early sept. when it comes to showing sex


----------



## poplars (Jun 12, 2010)

hell yeah that's what I'm hoping for bro . . . . mid october shit starts getting fucked up . . . depends though.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 12, 2010)

poplars said:


> hell yeah that's what I'm hoping for bro . . . . mid october shit starts getting fucked up . . . depends though.


like i said if there already got airey buds by begining aug. they will be done late sept.... hope it works out for ya. and im eager to see pix... you will be showing me the biggest sk plant ive seen in my life!!!


----------



## poplars (Jun 12, 2010)

theexpress said:


> like i said if there already got airey buds by begining aug. they will be done late sept.... hope it works out for ya. and im eager to see pix... you will be showing me the biggest sk plant ive seen in my life!!!


hell yeah bro . . . . I'm gonna snap pics as soon as they're in the dirt. till then they're adapting and I'm healing ahahahaha.


but for real they will be in the dirt by the 17th . . . . I'm not fuckin around that's my deadline.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 12, 2010)

poplars said:


> for sure bro . . . you're not starting too late I don't think. if SK is a september finisher then you're gonna be in luck bro . . .
> 
> I'm certainly hoping for that, shit gets gnarly around here towards october haha.


lol i was saying yours is gonna finish sooner then mine cuzz the massive head start it got... mine if they show sex in mid aug.. wich they should will be done in mid oct... im real sure yours will be done sooner.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 12, 2010)

poplars said:


> hell yeah bro . . . . I'm gonna snap pics as soon as they're in the dirt. till then they're adapting and I'm healing ahahahaha.
> 
> 
> but for real they will be in the dirt by the 17th . . . . I'm not fuckin around that's my deadline.


 
oooo i see what your doing bro.... you take them outside in the mourning and bring them back in at night huh? i thought they were already in the ground


----------



## poplars (Jun 12, 2010)

theexpress said:


> oooo i see what your doing bro.... you take them outside in the mourning and bring them back in at night huh? i thought they were already in the ground


no bro they're outside 24/7 now . . . they're just still in their pots  

but dont worry they have plenty of room in the pots to grow!


----------



## theexpress (Jun 12, 2010)

bust out some pix in a few days.... beware i may jizzim mysel lol


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 13, 2010)

poplars said:


> spoken like a true indoor grower.
> 
> edit: never mind . . . already did.
> 
> ...


 It is quite clear that you are just one of those people that believes that a bad experience you had once writes the rules for how every plant grows and the only way to get you to understand that there is always more than one right answer is to prove to you that you have no idea what you are talking about. Luckily for me Im waiting for my clones to root so I can sex my new mothers. I raise all of my clones under "puny ass cfl's" and I will put them outside at various stages of growth and that way I can just show you that you're being silly like and end of the world doomsday prophet "if you put plants outside they will die". And do you seriously believe that the lumens put out by the sun are the hardest thing for a plant to adapt to? Do you live on top of Mt. Everest and is there a newley developed hole in the ozone layer, so that if you just throw a plant out there it bursts into flames. Do you have any way of proving that the sun murders poor innocent plants everytime its their first trip outside as you made it so clear to Howat thats what would happen? Over the next 2 months I will have the proof it doesnt. And have you ever seen a UVB bulb? Guess what it is, a vag spectrum cfl. But I guess that just shows how little you know about indoor gardening at least. Pics will start in the next week or so.


----------



## poplars (Jun 13, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> It is quite clear that you are just one of those people that believes that a bad experience you had once writes the rules for how every plant grows and the only way to get you to understand that there is always more than one right answer is to prove to you that you have no idea what you are talking about. Luckily for me Im waiting for my clones to root so I can sex my new mothers. I raise all of my clones under "puny ass cfl's" and I will put them outside at various stages of growth and that way I can just show you that you're being silly like and end of the world doomsday prophet "if you put plants outside they will die". And do you seriously believe that the lumens put out by the sun are the hardest thing for a plant to adapt to? Do you live on top of Mt. Everest and is there a newley developed hole in the ozone layer, so that if you just throw a plant out there it bursts into flames. Do you have any way of proving that the sun murders poor innocent plants everytime its their first trip outside as you made it so clear to Howat thats what would happen? Over the next 2 months I will have the proof it doesnt. And have you ever seen a UVB bulb? Guess what it is, a vag spectrum cfl. But I guess that just shows how little you know about indoor gardening at least. Pics will start in the next week or so.


blah blah blah blah . . . . . 


you're still trying to say that a plant grown under CFLs its entire life doesn't need to adapt to the sun?


how bout you try putting a clone in direct sunlight on 75 degree day . .. . see how it's leaves look by the end of the day.

and then try telling me that the most a clone has to adapt to is the RH, temperature, and weather?

are you fucking serious?


and just to clarify . . . I'm not talking about copying outdoor conditions by putting in UV bulbs, using bigger lights like HPS that do resemble the sun in heat and UV conditions . . 

I'm talking about growing a plant it's entire life under florescent lights and then putting it outside . . . you're telling me that it's already ready for the sun?

trust me I've done this before, and obviously you haven't. you should just stop while you're ahead because you obviously don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## howak47 (Jun 13, 2010)

some nugs 

[youtube]LDzM1XKtxWw[/youtube]


----------



## poplars (Jun 13, 2010)

nice variety there howak


----------



## howak47 (Jun 13, 2010)

poplars said:


> nice variety there howak


thanks poplars it all taste and smokes so good but only 3 bags are mine the other to are for a friend this shit is so $$$ here that one nug would normally cost $25 i was able to get him down to $15 a gram since we got 5 of them and he owed me a favor ....cant wait till my shit is cured see why i grow it hahah cost way to much $$ in this fucking state


----------



## poplars (Jun 13, 2010)

for sure . . . weed costs too much in general . . . I'd be screwed if I had to pay for it . . . 


that's why I like outdoor growing . . . . work hella hard for one big harvest . . .once a year.


----------



## howak47 (Jun 13, 2010)

poplars said:


> for sure . . . weed costs too much in general . . . I'd be screwed if I had to pay for it . . .
> 
> 
> that's why I like outdoor growing . . . . work hella hard for one big harvest . . .once a year.


yea thats the truth it is way to much $$$ 
yea i got a friend that does one big outdoor grow a year and gets a shit load enough for him and his wife all year i just cant do that where i live right now or i would do both indoor and outdoor!!


----------



## poplars (Jun 13, 2010)

for sure bro . . . I had a smaller harvest than I would have liked last year and I still have enough for the entire year! it's great.

if you get somewhere where you can do outdoor . . . I have a feeling after a while you'd just do outdoor... because if you can do one outdoor and have bud for an entire year as opposed to having to do perpetual harvests . . . 

I mean there is the factor of variety . . . but outdoor variety is much better than indoor variety imo . . . as the highs of the outdoor bud last longer, much longer.

I mean don't get me wrong, indoor bud tastes great, gives a great high, but it simply doesn't have the longevity that outdoor bud has, with the high or the tolerance.


----------



## howak47 (Jun 13, 2010)

yea i s where u comeing from! that may be true i have never really grown any DANK outside its all just been bagseed


----------



## theexpress (Jun 13, 2010)

nice nuggets howak!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poplars (Jun 13, 2010)

yeah . . . don't worry bro one day you'll be able to do it . . . when this country pulls its head out of its ass and legalizes federally . . .

or hell, maybe your state has a medical bill in the works . . .


and if not . . . maybe you should get one goign?


----------



## theexpress (Jun 13, 2010)

poplars said:


> for sure bro . . . I had a smaller harvest than I would have liked last year and I still have enough for the entire year! it's great.
> 
> if you get somewhere where you can do outdoor . . . I have a feeling after a while you'd just do outdoor... because if you can do one outdoor and have bud for an entire year as opposed to having to do perpetual harvests . . .
> 
> ...


 
interesting theory pops......... i got some indoor and outdoor sk going ima see see if thats true... i have grown and smoke same strains grown inside and out, but cant recall which high lasted longer.... never really thought about that comparisson before...


----------



## howak47 (Jun 13, 2010)

theexpress said:


> nice nuggets howak!!!!!!!!!


thanks chi!!



poplars said:


> yeah . . . don't worry bro one day you'll be able to do it . . . when this country pulls its head out of its ass and legalizes federally . . .
> 
> or hell, maybe your state has a medical bill in the works . . .
> 
> ...


yeah that would be great!!!!!!!! and no i have checked wrote letters to people and nothing but negitive shit but we will be getting new governor in nov dont know if any of them are pro weed but probly not i just want to move somewhere but cant cause of my fuckin job


----------



## poplars (Jun 13, 2010)

theexpress said:


> interesting theory pops......... i got some indoor and outdoor sk going ima see see if thats true... i have grown and smoke same strains grown inside and out, but cant recall which high lasted longer.... never really thought about that comparisson before...


I've had a lot of indoor bud . . . hella chronic indoor bud too . . . the high was always nice for like an hour . . . then it dropped out dramatically.

with all the /good/ outdoor bud I've ever smoked . . . I usually have atleast a 2 hour high.

but yeah bro it'd be cool for you to test that for yourself too, always good to have more sources for such information!


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 13, 2010)

poplars said:


> blah blah blah blah . . . . .
> 
> 
> you're still trying to say that a plant grown under CFLs its entire life doesn't need to adapt to the sun?
> ...


I dont know if Im just using words that are to big for you or what, but you're not understanding what Im saying at all. Every plant needs to adapt to any change in its environment. All's Im am trying to get across is that of all the adaptations a plant must make with a move from indoor to outdoor, getting used to the sun is the easiest. You keep saying I have no idea what Im talking about based solely on the fact that I disagree with you about moving a plant outside. I have a real good knowledge base when it comes to mj and have tons of threads on this site and others proving that I know what Im doing. By your words and rules, you would never be able to move any plant from indoors to outdoors since the sun would just fry it. Considering that every plant Ive done outside started off inside, where it grew for its entire life, and then got move outside, buty guess what, none of them spontaeously combusted, no leaves culed and dies, the plants didnt suffer a horrible fate like you have boldly promised they would. 
You are clearly a piss poor grower if you cant handle a simple indoor to outdoor transplant without killing your girls. Its a simple fact that the more mature a plant is, the easier it can get accomodated to outdoor conditions with the exception of moist conditions for plants in late flower. Just last week I took a clone out of my dwc tub that was barely rooted, transplantd it to soil, and threw it out in direct sulight with no conditioning of any kind. And if I listened to one useless word that came out of your mouth, that plant would be dead and I shouldnt even check on it, but low and behold, its doing fantastic with no signs of stress and growth has taken off. The [plant is now in texas with a new grower keeping watch over her. So simple said, you have no idea how to grow and should just give up now. And if youve never smoked indoor herb that gave you a high that lasted for more than an hour, you need some new friends with real genetics. My blue kush tastes better and gets you higher and lasts longer than clones from the same mom grown outdoors. Its called suplimenting UVB, the speculated reason why outdoor plants generally have more potency, especially in equtorial reigions. But any grower who can do a little research can quickly and cheaply upgrade their room to have a slightly higher uvb concentration than the sun and get killer herb. But I guess the pounds of herb I grow and ounces of hassh I get from each run show how novice of a grower I am and I clearly have no idea what Im doing or talking about. Enjoy your ditchweed.


----------



## poplars (Jun 13, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> I dont know if Im just using words that are to big for you or what, but you're not understanding what Im saying at all. Every plant needs to adapt to any change in its environment. All's Im am trying to get across is that of all the adaptations a plant must make with a move from indoor to outdoor, getting used to the sun is the easiest. You keep saying I have no idea what Im talking about based solely on the fact that I disagree with you about moving a plant outside. I have a real good knowledge base when it comes to mj and have tons of threads on this site and others proving that I know what Im doing. By your words and rules, you would never be able to move any plant from indoors to outdoors since the sun would just fry it. Considering that every plant Ive done outside started off inside, where it grew for its entire life, and then got move outside, buty guess what, none of them spontaeously combusted, no leaves culed and dies, the plants didnt suffer a horrible fate like you have boldly promised they would.
> You are clearly a piss poor grower if you cant handle a simple indoor to outdoor transplant without killing your girls. Its a simple fact that the more mature a plant is, the easier it can get accomodated to outdoor conditions with the exception of moist conditions for plants in late flower. Just last week I took a clone out of my dwc tub that was barely rooted, transplantd it to soil, and threw it out in direct sulight with no conditioning of any kind. And if I listened to one useless word that came out of your mouth, that plant would be dead and I shouldnt even check on it, but low and behold, its doing fantastic with no signs of stress and growth has taken off. The [plant is now in texas with a new grower keeping watch over her. So simple said, you have no idea how to grow and should just give up now. And if youve never smoked indoor herb that gave you a high that lasted for more than an hour, you need some new friends with real genetics. My blue kush tastes better and gets you higher and lasts longer than clones from the same mom grown outdoors. Its called suplimenting UVB, the speculated reason why outdoor plants generally have more potency, especially in equtorial reigions. But any grower who can do a little research can quickly and cheaply upgrade their room to have a slightly higher uvb concentration than the sun and get killer herb. But I guess the pounds of herb I grow and ounces of hassh I get from each run show how novice of a grower I am and I clearly have no idea what Im doing or talking about. Enjoy your ditchweed.




I'm saying you can't put a plant out in direct sunlight all day, you have to adapt it slightly slowly. perhaps by putting it in the shade for a day or two first, then in direct sunlight.

if you're growing plants under a 400W HPS, then you throw them outdoors, they're going to do MUCH better than plants that have been grown under CFLS their entire life.

I'm not saying the plant will die 100% of the time . . . . I'm saying you will have fried old leaves, and the plant will struggle to adapt if you simply throw it out there if it's only seen CFL or weak florescent light it's entire life. it probably will die if you grow it under a weak ass 26W CFL and then throw it in direct sunlight all day . . .

what is so hard to realize about what I'm saying? for sure you can have a good plant grown under HPS its entire life go outside and do just fine with no problems . . .I"M TALKING ABOUT WEAKER FUCKING LIGHTS YOU IDIOT how bout you READ WHAT I"M SAYING!

and screw you for assuming I've never smoked good indoor bud in my life. that's a really pathetic assumption on your part as I live in california and I've probably smoked better shit than you have in your entire life.

and get the fuck out of here with that blue kush . . . that shit aint nothing special.
and besides, how the fuck am I supposed to know you're even worth your word when it comes to growing good outdoor bud? your opinion means shit when it comes to growing the same exact strain outside.

here's a pic of some indoor I blazed yesterday that only kept me high an hour . . . you tell me this is some weak shit?

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/Picture028.jpg

enjoy YOUR ditchweed, prick.


----------



## poplars (Jun 13, 2010)

god its amazing how you can be such an ignorant prick and act like you're right when you clearly are not reading the words I am saying.

you can just fuck off now . . . I don't want to even read your next bs response because it's likely to be just as dumb as the last 3.

also if you do reply again, LEARN HOW TO USE PARAGRAPHS YOU PRICK. just because you have one mass of large text doesn't make it any more intimidating or make me any less likely to pick apart your pathetic argument.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jun 13, 2010)

shit i smoke better shit than all u muthafuckas combined... hands down .. lol


----------



## poplars (Jun 13, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> shit i smoke better shit than all u muthafuckas combined... hands down .. lol


yeah because that's what that argument is really about . . . . lmao. *end of sarcasm*.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jun 13, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah because that's what that argument is really about . . . . lmao. *end of sarcasm*.


 
lol ... yall dont be fighting over some dumb shit .. lets all have a puff puff pass session


----------



## poplars (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm not the one fighting here . . . he's the one being a moron and not reading my actual words . .. making the assumption that I was saying ALL indoor plants will die in direct sunlight . . . 

when I was actually saying that a plant grown under weak ass CFLS or florescent tubes its entire life will probably die or lose most of its leaves to burn in direct sunlight all day without any hardening up . . . .


----------



## theexpress (Jun 13, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> shit i smoke better shit than all u muthafuckas combined... hands down .. lol


right now im fucking gone off some purple diesel topped with waaay too much jwh-018... i am fucking blitz out of my mind and feel like im high off a combo of coke/weed {prolly cuzz the 018} so take that lax lol...


----------



## theexpress (Jun 13, 2010)

poplars said:


> I'm not the one fighting here . . . he's the one being a moron and not reading my actual words . .. making the assumption that I was saying ALL indoor plants will die in direct sunlight . . .
> 
> when I was actually saying that a plant grown under weak ass CFLS or florescent tubes its entire life will probably die or lose most of its leaves to burn in direct sunlight all day without any hardening up . . . .


 
let it die off man were all sticking to our guns so whats the point...... we all know were we stand on this subject so lets just do what we do... and my fault be being a dick over this the other day it wasnt worth it... some times my ego gets the best of me when i feel im right....


----------



## worm5376 (Jun 13, 2010)

Lol..... idk wtf is going on in here right now.

Poplar boy you are very "cheetah" like man. Those claws are sharp!

Chi,, I thought you said you was letting that 018 go bro? Lol what happend? Couldn't resist?haha!
That shit is dank of the rc world. Muahahahaha!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 14, 2010)

you muthafucka's crack me up. I do have to agree with poplars. the harshest element the plant has to deal with when hardening up IS the sun. no if's, and's, or but's about it.


----------



## poplars (Jun 14, 2010)

theexpress said:


> let it die off man were all sticking to our guns so whats the point...... we all know were we stand on this subject so lets just do what we do... and my fault be being a dick over this the other day it wasnt worth it... some times my ego gets the best of me when i feel im right....


yeah I know it wasn't, but we weren't arguing the same thing . . . I'm not denying the fact that a plant that's grown up to HPS or has been transfered to HPS can handle the sun . . . I'm only saying that plants that have only seen weak ass CFLS or florescent lights can't handle the sun without hardening up . . . otherwise there will be burnt leaves (or bud if its in cfl flowering.)



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you muthafucka's crack me up. I do have to agree with poplars. the harshest element the plant has to deal with when hardening up IS the sun. no if's, and's, or but's about it.


for sure bro . . . I don't see how anyone could say RH or weather is a bigger thing to adapt to then a nuclear fusion reactor in the sky . . . . hahahahah


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jun 14, 2010)

theexpress said:


> right now im fucking gone off some purple diesel topped with waaay too much jwh-018... i am fucking blitz out of my mind and feel like im high off a combo of coke/weed {prolly cuzz the 018} so take that lax lol...


lol.. i could use a nice Fat nugg of that Purple Diesel u got there.. Got the Strawberry Cough Now.. been getting that shit alot for the past 2 weeks Luv It.. but i do Luv me some Purps..


----------



## theexpress (Jun 14, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> Lol..... idk wtf is going on in here right now.
> 
> Poplar boy you are very "cheetah" like man. Those claws are sharp!
> 
> ...


 
lol worm im still sitting on like half a gram or raw 018... lol its too expensive not to smoke at 50 a gram


----------



## theexpress (Jun 14, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah I know it wasn't, but we weren't arguing the same thing . . . I'm not denying the fact that a plant that's grown up to HPS or has been transfered to HPS can handle the sun . . . I'm only saying that plants that have only seen weak ass CFLS or florescent lights can't handle the sun without hardening up . . . otherwise there will be burnt leaves (or bud if its in cfl flowering.)
> 
> 
> 
> for sure bro . . . I don't see how anyone could say RH or weather is a bigger thing to adapt to then a nuclear fusion reactor in the sky . . . . hahahahah




well im putting out two sk clones today that were under weak ass cool white t'12s in the sun....


----------



## theexpress (Jun 14, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you muthafucka's crack me up. I do have to agree with poplars. the harshest element the plant has to deal with when hardening up IS the sun. no if's, and's, or but's about it.


i would argue it would be rain/wind/storm damage, and near 20 degree temp changes from day and night.. but ive only been growing for like 10 years soo what do i know lol??? anyways wassup doc been awhile


----------



## poplars (Jun 14, 2010)

and I've only been growing outdoors 3-4 years . . . what would I know about burnt leaves from weak CFL based plants?

not like the sun hasn't ever burned anything has it????


----------



## worm5376 (Jun 14, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol worm im still sitting on like half a gram or raw 018... lol its too expensive not to smoke at 50 a gram


So you bought another gram? Lol shit makes everything more dank man.
Now you have to smoke it all. Let's see,, half a gram should keep you on your toes for the next 2-3 weeks! Yup it's worth it!


----------



## theexpress (Jun 14, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> So you bought another gram? Lol shit makes everything more dank man.
> Now you have to smoke it all. Let's see,, half a gram should keep you on your toes for the next 2-3 weeks! Yup it's worth it!


 
no i bought like 2 grams 3-4 months ago lol... i still got a half g..... i left it alone for a while, but i missed the reatrded high it brings on so i said fuckit lemme cap this bowl.... that shit had me fucked up on top the purple diesel... i passes out woke up and forgot were i put my bowl for the longest time lol..... you gotta be carefull not to dose yourself too high, cuzz that shit will have you going threw like mild seizures... like your all jumpy and shakey, kinda like if you snorted too much yay..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 14, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i would argue it would be rain/wind/storm damage, and near 20 degree temp changes from day and night.. but ive only been growing for like 10 years soo what do i know lol??? anyways wassup doc been awhile


You're argument would be wrong . Cmon know, you gonna put your plants out in a rain or wind storm? And what would I know, I been growing outdoors over half my life. So go figure.... Anyways, what's up Jo.


----------



## poplars (Jun 14, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> You're argument would be wrong . Cmon know, you gonna put your plants out in a rain or wind storm? And what would I know, I been growing outdoors over half my life. So go figure.... Anyways, what's up Jo.


well it's nice to have an actual outdoor grower other than myself in this thread who knows his shit . .

god damn I wish I could fuckin blaze . . .. fuck my lungs...

gonna probably be another week of healing before my bronchial tubes are back to normal . . .


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 14, 2010)

Howak u feelin this 100+ degree weather.. i gotta plant outside i aint sure gon make it thru our summer


----------



## poplars (Jun 14, 2010)

man it's fuckin hot . . . ima go make sure my plants arent burning too ahahaha


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 14, 2010)

yall hit the 100's in norcal.. lol its 100 right now been 100 degrees since 12 pm.. n i had the nerve to be outside on the grill


----------



## theexpress (Jun 14, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> You're argument would be wrong . Cmon know, you gonna put your plants out in a rain or wind storm? And what would I know, I been growing outdoors over half my life. So go figure.... Anyways, what's up Jo.


lol you build them up to were they are mature and strong enough to take that shit.. who said anything about putting them out in a storm thats nonsense.... same for the wind outside..... anuwau i had 2 sk clones that were first sitting under 460 watts of t5 floros, then 2 days under some t12's {one location to another thats why the diffrent lights} and i just put them outside earlier in the hot ass sun and they are doing fine... and they will continue to do so....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 14, 2010)

all my grows before my last i did indoor to outdoor like some days they went outside to save electricity. but id bring em in at night.. but that was also under hps so i cant comment. but what i would believe is that the plants genetics are wired to be able to deal with the sun. like i said ive never flowered under cfl's and put them outside nor have i ever flowered under cfl's but i have vegged under cfls n put them outside during the light hours of the day with no problem. but then again.. it aint the same. maybe i'll try it later on.


----------



## poplars (Jun 14, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol you build them up to were they are mature and strong enough to take that shit.. who said anything about putting them out in a storm thats nonsense.... same for the wind outside..... anuwau i had 2 sk clones that were first sitting under 460 watts of t5 floros, then 2 days under some t12's {one location to another thats why the diffrent lights} and i just put them outside earlier in the hot ass sun and they are doing fine... and they will continue to do so....




uh 460 watts ?

that sounds a bit too high to do this test accurately . . .


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 14, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol you build them up to were they are mature and strong enough to take that shit.. who said anything about putting them out in a storm thats nonsense.... same for the wind outside..... anuwau i had 2 sk clones that were first sitting under 460 watts of t5 floros, then 2 days under some t12's {one location to another thats why the diffrent lights} and i just put them outside earlier in the hot ass sun and they are doing fine... and they will continue to do so....


Hey, whatever the fuck you say boss... Since you think you fuckin know everything.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 14, 2010)

So if I stay under hid and supplemental uv lighting then go under the sun, I shouldn't get a sunburn then cause I "hardened up" under indoor lighting.


----------



## highflyby (Jun 14, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hey, whatever the fuck you say boss... Since you think you fuckin know everything.


_You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dr. Greenhorn again._

Good call bro lol

edit:



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> So if I stay under hid and supplemental uv lighting then go under the sun, I shouldn't get a sunburn then cause I "hardened up" under indoor lighting.


Bro you didnt know?


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 14, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah because that's what that argument is really about . . . . lmao. *end of sarcasm*.





poplars said:


> I'm not the one fighting here . . . he's the one being a moron and not reading my actual words . .. making the assumption that I was saying ALL indoor plants will die in direct sunlight . . .
> 
> when I was actually saying that a plant grown under weak ass CFLS or florescent tubes its entire life will probably die or lose most of its leaves to burn in direct sunlight all day without any hardening up . . . .





Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you muthafucka's crack me up. I do have to agree with poplars. the harshest element the plant has to deal with when hardening up IS the sun. no if's, and's, or but's about it.





poplars said:


> yeah I know it wasn't, but we weren't arguing the same thing . . . I'm not denying the fact that a plant that's grown up to HPS or has been transfered to HPS can handle the sun . . . I'm only saying that plants that have only seen weak ass CFLS or florescent lights can't handle the sun without hardening up . . . otherwise there will be burnt leaves (or bud if its in cfl flowering.)
> 
> 
> 
> for sure bro . . . I don't see how anyone could say RH or weather is a bigger thing to adapt to then a nuclear fusion reactor in the sky . . . . hahahahah





theexpress said:


> well im putting out two sk clones today that were under weak ass cool white t'12s in the sun....





theexpress said:


> i would argue it would be rain/wind/storm damage, and near 20 degree temp changes from day and night.. but ive only been growing for like 10 years soo what do i know lol??? anyways wassup doc been awhile





poplars said:


> and I've only been growing outdoors 3-4 years . . . what would I know about burnt leaves from weak CFL based plants?
> 
> not like the sun hasn't ever burned anything has it????





poplars said:


> well it's nice to have an actual outdoor grower other than myself in this thread who knows his shit . .
> 
> god damn I wish I could fuckin blaze . . .. fuck my lungs...
> 
> gonna probably be another week of healing before my bronchial tubes are back to normal . . .





poplars said:


> uh 460 watts ?
> 
> that sounds a bit too high to do this test accurately . . .


 I feel bad now. It seems like we are messing up Howak's thread with this argument and its getting nowhere. We shouldnt really keep posting on the subject unless its short and to the point, with pics to prove your statements, and with out the name calling(im guilty of). I have respect for Dr. G's opinion just because I'm very familiar with his grows, but lets face it, the sun is a little more intense where he lives, at least compared to where I grow(Northern Midwest USA) and could possibly have more of an adverse effect on his plants then mine. The only plant I have document growing outside is this one which was a 3 week old clone grown inder 2 42w 5700K cfl's. It wasn't weathered at all and placed outside last June. Sadly, I took the first pic after it had been outdoors for 2 months, but it went out in perfect health and stayed that way until the flush.





But Docs got me second guessing myself. I will still be puting my clones for sexing outside (Have 6) starting at week 4 of flower and putting another one out each week unlil the last ones are moved out in their last weeks of flower. I will keep detailed logs of it in my journal and post links here for people who want to follow. And who knows, Maybe I'll turn out to be wrong, but I forsee no problems of burning happening to the plants. It would be awesome if you could get a couple out each(Chitown and Poplars) for comparison and maybe see if geograpghy has a bigger role in the suns affects. Let me know if you guys are down, just seemed like a good idea compared to our non-stop bickering.


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Sorry to double post, but I saw poplars comment on not being able to smoke. Have you considered just using edibles for the next few weeks. I have a perfect cookie recipe if you can get yourself and 8th of hash.


----------



## poplars (Jun 14, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Sorry to double post, but I saw poplars comment on not being able to smoke. Have you considered just using edibles for the next few weeks. I have a perfect cookie recipe if you can get yourself and 8th of hash.


I don't really like the edible high atleast with my bud this year . . . I grew heavy sativas so it puts me in this streaming head high all day thats sort of overwealming . . . 

plus I usually use cannabutter and the taste kinda bothers me to the point where I'd rather just quit for two weeks than make edibles . . . .


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 14, 2010)

poplars said:


> I don't really like the edible high atleast with my bud this year . . . I grew heavy sativas so it puts me in this streaming head high all day thats sort of overwealming . . .
> 
> plus I usually use cannabutter and the taste kinda bothers me to the point where I'd rather just quit for two weeks than make edibles . . . .


 I hear that, I dont like the taste either. I did hybrids so its a pretty intense mix of head and body, but the lkey is in the strength. I have always made canabutter with my trim until the last grow. Went all bubble hash. And i was sick of choking down 3 cookies to get a good buzz, so I went for broke on the last batch and it paid off. I used 3.5g's of hast in a single batch of cookies and got a couple of people sick, because we i didnt know that a single cookie would be too much. It ended up that 1/4 of a cookie gave you an intense high that lasted for 4-6 hours and even though I hate the taste, I could easily choke down a 1/4 of a cookie. But without a good hash stash, Im uncertain of what you'd need to achieve that strength.


----------



## howak47 (Jun 14, 2010)

trynagrosumshyt said:


> howak u feelin this 100+ degree weather.. I gotta plant outside i aint sure gon make it thru our summer


 fuck yea iam feelin this shit my house is hoit as shit and i have had my air on full blast and its still hot ...i got to figure out something cause the temps in the tent are a little high yea i donkt know man just hope its in da shade


----------



## howak47 (Jun 14, 2010)

Well i started germinating some bjeans last night 2 sour kush ,1 fem bubba kush,1 fem lemon skunk,2 aurora indica & 2 afghani crosses i looked at them when i got home today and the bubba kush had already poped openh that was less than 24 hours got to love that shit


----------



## theexpress (Jun 14, 2010)

highflyby said:


> _You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dr. Greenhorn again._
> 
> Good call bro lol
> 
> ...


 
get your bitch ass off the block..... lol your no longer welcome here!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jun 14, 2010)

poplars said:


> uh 460 watts ?
> 
> that sounds a bit too high to do this test accurately . . .


 
they were under 80 watts of old school fat t12 bulbs bro.... cool white.. the t5s were cool white to.... 

and dr. greenhorn. i cant speak on the tropics cuzz im not from there or grown there i know the sun is more intense there, but here i have zero issues with putting plants out in the sun at any time... i got plantas few days old from seed started outdoors doing fine, and clones that were clones first few weeks into bloom and housed under floros in the ground and doing fine....


----------



## theexpress (Jun 14, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hey, whatever the fuck you say boss... Since you think you fuckin know everything.


lol bet you my clones make it doc....


----------



## theexpress (Jun 14, 2010)

howak47 said:


> Well i started germinating some bjeans last night 2 sour kush ,1 fem bubba kush,1 fem lemon skunk,2 aurora indica & 2 afghani crosses i looked at them when i got home today and the bubba kush had already poped openh that was less than 24 hours got to love that shit


 
hell yeah howak thats whats up


----------



## theexpress (Jun 14, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> So if I stay under hid and supplemental uv lighting then go under the sun, I shouldn't get a sunburn then cause I "hardened up" under indoor lighting.


hahahahaha cant beleave i missed this one.. good one doc...... you cant compare skin cells to plant cells, and we arent no were near has efficient has plants at 1....cooling ourselfs, and 2....... dealing with the suns harmfull rays all day long... the sun can give us cancer... while the sun also makes plants grow... lol your my guy man but you trip me out... keep this in mind we dont go threw photosynthesis in the sun.. we only get tan, and are not to be in the sun for prolonged periods... cuzz it gives us mealnoma!!!!

hahahaha your a cool guy though doc.... how are the lil sks comming along?


----------



## howak47 (Jun 14, 2010)

theexpress said:


> hell yeah howak thats whats up


 i just checked the seeds before i closed the room up for the night and one of the sourkush poped and the fem lemon skunk poped so these 2 and the fem bubba kush poped in under 24 hours !!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jun 14, 2010)

What one associates with "burning in the sun" is usually sunburn. Plants are very different from animals; they do not even have all of the same cell organelles that animals do. Taking this into consideration, plants do not have the kind of epidermal tissue (skin) that animals do, making it impossible for them to get sunburned. 
What can happen to a plant from getting too much sunlight is dry out. Plants need water for photolysis, which is during the light-dependent reactions (when the sun is out) of photosynthesis. Without enough water and too much sunlight, a plant can catch aflame. 
To prevent this, a plant's epidermal tissue secretes a waxy cuticle to prevent from dessication (drying out). Plants absorb the energy from the sun and use it for photosynthesis, which allows them to soak up water and prevents them from heating up as well. This is due to water's high specific heat, meaning that it takes a lot of energy to heat water. They make ATP (usable energy) when the sun is out, and use that ATP later to synthesize glucose when the sun isn't out (the light-independent reactions). *...MORE*
while mostly true the former answer misses one major point. plant do get sun burned and not only dry out only they don't get burned the same way we do. sunlight contains many light wave lengths, some are high energy like UV which can be harmful to all living cells as it damages DNA. another problem with the sun is that in the process of absorbing the energy from the sun and harnessing it the process sometimes "overflows" a bit like a nuclear reactor overheating which creates free radicals. these are highly active molecules which can wreck havoc on living cells mainly by ruining membranes. plant produce many molecules that absorb and neutralize these radicals called antioxidants which are very healthy for us 'cos they help us deal with free radicals produced while breathing. most weedkillers do not directly harm the plant but instead damage these defense mechanism leaving the plant exposed to the harmful effects of the sun.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 14, 2010)

You think they're gonna burn chief? Well your wrong there also. They're gonna wilt from the intense heat.


----------



## poplars (Jun 14, 2010)

theexpress said:


> they were under 80 watts of old school fat t12 bulbs bro.... cool white.. the t5s were cool white to....
> 
> and dr. greenhorn. i cant speak on the tropics cuzz im not from there or grown there i know the sun is more intense there, but here i have zero issues with putting plants out in the sun at any time... i got plantas few days old from seed started outdoors doing fine, and clones that were clones first few weeks into bloom and housed under floros in the ground and doing fine....


uh, why did you say they were under 460 watts then? seriously wtf you just said one thing and then said another . . .


----------



## theexpress (Jun 14, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> You think they're gonna burn chief? Well your wrong there also. They're gonna wilt from the intense heat.


 
i dont understand what your tryna get at???? like i said i aint from hawaii.. i dont know how intense the sun is down there but here in illinois the sun does my plants no harm.. instead of hideing from the sun mine tend to follow the sun has it rises and sets... imagine that huh???? lol... listman man you like poplars is my guy.. your entitled to beleave what you want its your right, but if you think your gonns disprove me wrong somehow its not happening... what your saying makes no sense to me doggie....

i think if yall lost a plant thinking it was from the sun i think what append there is yall waterd the plants in the thick of the sun wich your not supposed to do..... thats a no no that indoor and outdoor growers can agree apon...


----------



## theexpress (Jun 14, 2010)

poplars said:


> uh, why did you say they were under 460 watts then? seriously wtf you just said one thing and then said another . . .


 
maybe you didnt understand... let me tell you fully... cuts were take of female sk early into flower..... they rooted in like ten days under {460 watts of cool white t5's} then were transferd to a new location to chill under 80 watts of pussy ass t12's before going right under the "deadly" sun.....

t12s also cool white


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 14, 2010)

Maybe you don't understand . Hardening off due to wind?? .....ever heard of a fuckin stake????? Hardening off to rain?? R u fuckin serious??? Is it monsoon season where you live?


----------



## theexpress (Jun 14, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Maybe you don't understand . Hardening off due to wind?? .....ever heard of a fuckin stake????? Hardening off to rain?? R u fuckin serious??? Is it monsoon season where you live?


no but we get nasty ass storms to... this is the windy city after all my nigga!!!! nasty wind gusts... i know this much... if you put a frail ass seedling outside, and later a nasty storm breaks lose it will fucking kill it... on the flip side if it dont kill it it will make it stronger.... when i ment rain i ment bad wheather... high wind..... raining hard has fuck... wich it does over here and all kinds of ill shit when that canadian cold front meets the warm shit that starts out by yall cats in the tropics.... POINT FUCKING BEEING... YOU HARDEN EArLY WHEN THERE SMALL, CUZZ WHEN THERE BIGGER THEN CAN HANDLE ALL THAT... and for some reason i thought everybody knew that.... but i guess not... either way.. i aint tripping....


----------



## theexpress (Jun 14, 2010)

theexpress said:


> no but we get nasty ass storms to... this is the windy city after all my nigga!!!! nasty wind gusts... i know this much... if you put a frail ass seedling outside, and later a nasty storm breaks lose it will fucking kill it... on the flip side if it dont kill it it will make it stronger.... when i ment rain i ment bad wheather... high wind..... raining hard has fuck... wich it does over here and all kinds of ill shit when that canadian cold front meets the warm shit that starts out by yall cats in the tropics.... POINT FUCKING BEEING... YOU HARDEN EArLY WHEN THERE SMALL, CUZZ WHEN THERE BIGGER THEN CAN HANDLE ALL THAT... and for some reason i thought everybody knew that.... but i guess not... either way.. i aint tripping....


{hits the joint} sorry i had to yell lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 14, 2010)

either way dude, I'm chill so it's all good .I aint tripping either homie.  

everythings still looking solid Howak. keep it up!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jun 14, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> either way dude, I'm chill so it's all good .I aint tripping either homie.
> 
> everythings still looking solid Howak. keep it up!!!


 
lol it was good {fuedin} with ya lol. and howak man in like the past year or so you have smoked soo many dank ass strains that you grew yourself!!! AINT IT THE SHIT BRO??? lol man no lie you have like the best cfl grown i have seen in quit some time!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 14, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol it was good {fuedin} with ya lol.


hahahaa! ditto bro! it sure has been awhile, huh? lol

reminds me of the day we first conversated on the forum! LOL


----------



## medeokertoker (Jun 14, 2010)

chi-town? would love to pick up a clone or 2. im in the area


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 14, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol it was good {fuedin} with ya lol. and howak man in like the past year or so you have smoked soo many dank ass strains that you grew yourself!!! AINT IT THE SHIT BRO??? lol man no lie you have like the best cfl grown i have seen in quit some time!!!


 i agree.....


medeokertoker said:


> chi-town? would love to pick up a clone or 2. im in the area


 lol


----------



## howak47 (Jun 14, 2010)

medeokertoker said:


> chi-town? would love to pick up a clone or 2. im in the area


 yea thats funny ...i want to pick up a few clones to hahahah dont think that will be happening any time soon


----------



## poplars (Jun 14, 2010)

lmao . . . . that'd be the sketchiest pickup ever . . . ahahaha

some kid wandering around chitown looking for . . . . chitown !! ahaha


----------



## howak47 (Jun 14, 2010)

poplars said:


> lmao . . . . that'd be the sketchiest pickup ever . . . ahahaha
> 
> some kid wandering around chitown looking for . . . . chitown !! ahaha


 hahahhaha i can see that shit now lololo


----------



## howak47 (Jun 14, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol it was good {fuedin} with ya lol. and howak man in like the past year or so you have smoked soo many dank ass strains that you grew yourself!!! AINT IT THE SHIT BRO??? lol man no lie you have like the best cfl grown i have seen in quit some time!!!


hell yea thanks to u gettin me off that horrible bagseed hahahah & yes it is the shit !! thanks for the comment chi i try to do my best with what i got


----------



## theexpress (Jun 15, 2010)

medeokertoker said:


> chi-town? would love to pick up a clone or 2. im in the area


man hommie idk you bro


----------



## theexpress (Jun 15, 2010)

poplars said:


> lmao . . . . that'd be the sketchiest pickup ever . . . ahahaha
> 
> some kid wandering around chitown looking for . . . . chitown !! ahaha


 
hahahahaha i should tell dude to meet me at whats left of the robert taylor housing projects... right there off 39th and state st.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 15, 2010)

lmfao.. with a cash payment in hand


----------



## theexpress (Jun 15, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lmfao.. with a cash payment in hand


 
he came here looking for sk clones........but he left empty handed with a bad cocaine and heroin addiction.....lol


----------



## LowRydin (Jun 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> he came here looking for sk clones........but he left empty handed with a bad cocaine and heroin addiction.....lol


More like just empty handed, them dudes would prolly take his shoes too!


----------



## theexpress (Jun 15, 2010)

LowRydin said:


> More like just empty handed, them dudes would prolly take his shoes too!


 
lol hell yeah


----------



## poplars (Jun 15, 2010)

whew . . . been making shit happen with that outdoor . . . . got all my holes de-rooted . . . now I'm going to mix the good stuff into it (horse manure . . . rabbit manure . . . weathered coffee grinds, cottonwood pollen (composts down real nice in the holes as the plants are growing))

I'm definitely going to meet my deadline of the 17th for sure . . . then there will be pics...


----------



## worm5376 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey chi,, can i pick up some clones to? I mean,, I don't mind getting robbed if i walk away with a clone out of the deal  

So when you gonna put some of your beans on the market so people can buy them? wouldn't that help eliminate your issues with people jacking your names and strains? LOL 

So you still had some o18 left? I thought you finished that shit off homie. 

I bought my light and nutes about 2 months back and ran into some financial issues but once i get this shit running i could use a few of your precious beans. Don't be greedy! help a nigga out!

Pretty please with some kushx018 on top


----------



## howak47 (Jun 15, 2010)

these poped really quick still wating on the other 4 but its only been 1 1/2 days going to put them in the dirt probly tomorrow


----------



## worm5376 (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice howak. Can't wait to see them take off. I am always impressed by your grows bro.
ALWAYS.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Jun 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> they were under 80 watts of old school fat t12 bulbs bro.... cool white.. the t5s were cool white to....
> 
> and dr. greenhorn. i cant speak on the tropics cuzz im not from there or grown there i know the sun is more intense there, but here i have zero issues with putting plants out in the sun at any time... i got plantas few days old from seed started outdoors doing fine, and clones that were clones first few weeks into bloom and housed under floros in the ground and doing fine....


I guess your sun and my sun are different too, huh?


----------



## worm5376 (Jun 15, 2010)

If you're not in chi or surrounding areas, conditions in general are different.

Geography 101.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 15, 2010)

nice howak.. so whats the plan?..


----------



## Johnny Retro (Jun 15, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> If you're not in chi or surrounding areas, conditions in general are different.
> 
> Geography 101.


yes, assuming i didnt live in chicago..but i do


----------



## worm5376 (Jun 15, 2010)

Johnny Retro said:


> yes, assuming i didnt live in chicago..but i do


LOL you got me there buddy.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 15, 2010)

lol yall just needa drop that whole indoor to outdoor shit.


----------



## poplars (Jun 15, 2010)

yeah I really don't give a shit anymore . . I'm just busy getting my outdoor going.


----------



## howak47 (Jun 15, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> nice howak.. so whats the plan?..


thanks well i will probly plant them tomorrow and they will stay in veg till i harvest a plant in the tent then they will go in probly stay in veg for about 1 1/2 months 



worm5376 said:


> Nice howak. Can't wait to see them take off. I am always impressed by your grows bro.
> ALWAYS.


 thanks for the comments worm!


----------



## howak47 (Jun 15, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4287805]lol yall just needa drop that whole indoor to outdoor shit.[/QUOTE]yea i think thats a good idea hahahah


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 15, 2010)

one last point before I back out cause I know the Chi has something to say....


but my question is..... what is the number 1 rule when hardening off your plants and bringing them from the indside to outside? ...put them in a shaded area. not a rain or wind protected area, but a shaded area. I wonder why is that?? hmmmm.... nuff said.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 15, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> one last point before I back out cause I know the Chi has something to say....
> 
> 
> but my question is..... what is the number 1 rule when hardening off your plants and bringing them from the indside to outside? ...put them in a shaded area. not a rain or wind protected area, but a shaded area. I wonder why is that?? hmmmm.... nuff said.


 
me and retro dont get along so he is against me period... all im saying is ive never lost a plant to the sun... ever!!!

and btw my clones are doing fine still!!! no burns from floro to sun


and my clones been getting shitted on with rain since day one and the rain is not gonna let up till after tommorow... even the seedling are fine but there irrelevent to the point since they got started outside...

i dont really harden off anymore havent for some years since i realized i didnt have.. least not to the sun... its always good to start indoors for 3-4 weeks with some fan mocked wind before you put out to ensure survival... its all good that yall care extra hard to harden them and shit... i just dont have to.. i fi can do why cant yall?


----------



## theexpress (Jun 15, 2010)

also no more beans will just be givin out.... sk or otherwise.. you gotta dick ride extra hard to even have a chance of getting some... lol j/k about the later


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 15, 2010)

I understand dude. but I am telling you the reason to hardening off. it's all G. you don't have to harden if you don't want too. you're not gonna get arrested if you don't.  LOL...had to get that last bit off my chest.  

you asked about the seedlings earlier. I haven't checked on them for about 10 days. been to busy working from dawn to dusk. as soon as I get a chance, I'll check it out and let you know the status. I assume they are doing good. they looked good the last time I checked on them. 



....and it still wont let me rep ya!


----------



## theexpress (Jun 15, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I understand dude. but I am telling you the reason to hardening off. it's all G. you don't have to harden if you don't want too. you're not gonna get arrested if you don't.  LOL...had to get that last bit off my chest.
> 
> you asked about the seedlings earlier. I haven't checked on them for about 10 days. been to busy working from dawn to dusk. as soon as I get a chance, I'll check it out and let you know the status. I assume they are doing good. they looked good the last time I checked on them.
> 
> ...


 
you didnt have to tell me that i know people do that shit.. they dont gotta though... anyway good luck doc


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 15, 2010)

I know you know......cause you fuckin know everything boss!!!!!!!


----------



## poplars (Jun 16, 2010)

lmfao . . . . . 


anyways I'm about to go do a shitload of work on the garden today to get those bitches in tomomrrow!!!


btw I got 2 more strains . . . . AK47 (you know I had to get a sativa in this year . . . woulda been indica overload otherwise!) and Sweet God.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 16, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I know you know......cause you fuckin know everything boss!!!!!!!


your right i do when it comes to growing... you wont catch me asking anyone for any advice


----------



## howak47 (Jun 16, 2010)

well i planted 4 sprouts today i decided to start everything off in smaller pots than i normally do and see if that works better for me and 2 other seeds poped open but dont know if they are the aurora or the afghani
also the blue cheese clone looks like its going to make it heres a couple of pics


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 16, 2010)

gogrow said:


> i think we all love her after those last pics


ditto.....


----------



## theexpress (Jun 16, 2010)

damn tryna you went waaay back for that one lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 16, 2010)

lmmfao.. damn.. n i just realized how far ago that was


----------



## poplars (Jun 16, 2010)

whew, worked my ass off today. . . . . got to mix the horse manure , weathered coffee grinds, and rabbit manure into 5 more holes, will get that done tomorrow morning then they're going in the ground!


----------



## theexpress (Jun 16, 2010)

poplars said:


> whew, worked my ass off today. . . . . got to mix the horse manure , weathered coffee grinds, and rabbit manure into 5 more holes, will get that done tomorrow morning then they're going in the ground!


fuck yeah thats progress my friend!!!! guess what man?? the sun killd my plants!!!! lol j/k... cant way to see pix, and i KNOW im not the only one on that


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 16, 2010)

poplars said:


> whew, worked my ass off today. . . . . got to mix the horse manure , weathered coffee grinds, and rabbit manure into 5 more holes, will get that done tomorrow morning then they're going in the ground!


congrats, hope all the hard work pays off.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 16, 2010)

theexpress said:


> damn tryna you went waaay back for that one lol





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lmmfao.. damn.. n i just realized how far ago that was


hahhaha! I know, right?! lol 

I clicked on the qoute cuase I thought I missed something. that was from last year!! hahaha. good stuff!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 16, 2010)

theexpress said:


> fuck yeah thats progress my friend!!!! guess what man?? the sun killd my plants!!!! lol j/k... cant way to see pix, and i KNOW im not the only one on that


ya man. I wanna see those pics too. hey chitown, next time harden your plants will ya?? lmao!! hahahaha!!


----------



## theexpress (Jun 16, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahhaha! I know, right?! lol
> 
> I clicked on the qoute cuase I thought I missed something. that was from last year!! hahaha. good stuff!


wazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzup doc?


----------



## theexpress (Jun 16, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya man. I wanna see those pics too. hey chitown, next time harden your plants will ya?? lmao!! hahahaha!!


i must be high... what you say about your hardon in your pants dog? lmmfao

you need to have kkday take care of that,,, lol;p;p


----------



## worm5376 (Jun 16, 2010)

You have all gone mad! People quoting people from ancient times,, hardons,, riding dick..


----------



## theexpress (Jun 16, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> You have all gone mad! People quoting people from ancient times,, hardons,, riding dick..


see what drugs do to the brain man


----------



## worm5376 (Jun 17, 2010)

theexpress said:


> see what drugs do to the brain man


it can really help you build a love, hate relationship? I don't do drugs, I hear it's bad for ya.


----------



## Tw3nti3ight (Jun 17, 2010)

tom__420 said:


> Notice how the lower leaves on all the plants are yellow? That means they are hungry, up the nitrogen and they will take off
> No offense but those plants should be much bigger for how old they are...


I agree, my plants are a month and are damn near 2 feet tall, however, lighting is key, I have 3 400 watt MH lights.

I have a grow journal under Organics named My Shizzi. Right now I have New York City Diesel, Carmelicious, Super Skunk and a few Random's flowering.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 17, 2010)

damn!!! you mofo's be reviving some old posts! not that it bad or anything but 2 in one day! hahahaha


----------



## poplars (Jun 17, 2010)

theexpress said:


> fuck yeah thats progress my friend!!!! guess what man?? the sun killd my plants!!!! lol j/k... cant way to see pix, and i KNOW im not the only one on that


I've found that as long as its atleast 4-5 inches tall they can typically survive some pretty damn intense sun, lose a few leaves but totally recover.

I prefer to harden them up in the shade so they don't really go through any stress, you know? it's just about stress to the plant, I like the transition from indoor to outdoor to be as seamless as possible for the plant so its not stunted for a couple weeks.

anyways I'm up early as fuck . . . . gonna definitely get them in the ground today . . . it's gonna be a great day indeed.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 17, 2010)

poplars said:


> I've found that as long as its atleast 4-5 inches tall they can typically survive some pretty damn intense sun, lose a few leaves but totally recover.
> 
> I prefer to harden them up in the shade so they don't really go through any stress, you know? it's just about stress to the plant, I like the transition from indoor to outdoor to be as seamless as possible for the plant so its not stunted for a couple weeks.
> 
> anyways I'm up early as fuck . . . . gonna definitely get them in the ground today . . . it's gonna be a great day indeed.


i know what you mean jelly bean


----------



## theexpress (Jun 17, 2010)

Tw3nti3ight said:


> I agree, my plants are a month and are damn near 2 feet tall, however, lighting is key, I have 3 400 watt MH lights.
> 
> I have a grow journal under Organics named My Shizzi. Right now I have New York City Diesel, Carmelicious, Super Skunk and a few Random's flowering.


its funny how you agree with tom when i proved him wrong on that.... the sk grows low and slow like any typical kush.... how you gonna compare growth of nyc diesel to the growth of a kush plant with a fraction of the light howak have??? lol


also cfls make a plant more short and squat anyway..


----------



## poplars (Jun 17, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i know what you mean jelly bean


lmao, someone have some good bud this morning? 


*goes back to work on the garden* 4 holes to go.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 17, 2010)

poplars said:


> lmao, someone have some good bud this morning?
> 
> 
> *goes back to work on the garden* 4 holes to go.


 
yes indeedy!!! im high off 3 strains man...


----------



## poplars (Jun 17, 2010)

ah yeah I love that bro . . I used to have 3 types of indica to put me to sleep at night, worked SO fucking well . . . . I think I have 3 indicas this year so I'll be able to do it again! muahahahha


1 hole to go bro . . . then they're goin in.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 17, 2010)

poplars said:


> ah yeah I love that bro . . I used to have 3 types of indica to put me to sleep at night, worked SO fucking well . . . . I think I have 3 indicas this year so I'll be able to do it again! muahahahha
> 
> 
> 1 hole to go bro . . . then they're goin in.


ready to see them girls in the sun.


----------



## poplars (Jun 17, 2010)

they're planted . . . . now I have to wait to get my camera back from my brother, so pics are postponed till tomorrow.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 17, 2010)

Hell yeah!


----------



## theexpress (Jun 17, 2010)

poplars said:


> they're planted . . . . now I have to wait to get my camera back from my brother, so pics are postponed till tomorrow.


 
i am soo fucking ready for that pop.... i even repped a bunch of chumps so i can rep you again..... and sicc is in charge of the drumroll!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 17, 2010)

So you repped yourself then?


----------



## theexpress (Jun 17, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> So you repped yourself then?


lol ................................


----------



## howak47 (Jun 17, 2010)

well its been 10 days since i moved the bms out of tent l[ooks like its ready to come down all the white hairs are now orange and the trics are about 50/50 so oi think i will harvest it this weekend also will be harvesting another gws x sk it looks alot dif than the last one i harvested but still looks dank  not goin to get much off of it though ....its a little small


----------



## poplars (Jun 17, 2010)

hell yeah lets see some pics of that!


----------



## theexpress (Jun 17, 2010)

that bms should be good... the sample of pot the seeds came out of was fucking strong... much stronger then it looked


----------



## theexpress (Jun 17, 2010)

howak47 said:


> well its been 10 days since i moved the bms out of tent l[ooks like its ready to come down all the white hairs are now orange and the trics are about 50/50 so oi think i will harvest it this weekend also will be harvesting another gws x sk it looks alot dif than the last one i harvested but still looks dank  not goin to get much off of it though ....its a little small


 
what did the last gws x sk weight out to and how did it smoke?


----------



## howak47 (Jun 17, 2010)

theexpress said:


> what did the last gws x sk weight out to and how did it smoke?


 it was not as much as i normally get cause i did not topp it i know now to topp every time and tie down !!!! total was like 22grams dry and man it reminds me of the gws till u blow the hit out then it has a strong after taste of the sourkush also this is alot stronger than the original gws i grew ....but the sk makes everything better hahahah


----------



## howak47 (Jun 17, 2010)

poplars said:


> hell yeah lets see some pics of that!


 maybe tomorrow ...but speaking of pics WHATS UP WITH THE SOURKUSH PICS POPLARS


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 17, 2010)

howak47 said:


> it was not as much as i normally get cause i did not topp it i know now to topp every time and tie down !!!! total was like 22grams dry and man it reminds me of the gws till u blow the hit out then it has a strong after taste of the sourkush also this is alot stronger than the original gws i grew ....but the sk makes everything better hahahah


enjoy


----------



## poplars (Jun 18, 2010)

howak47 said:


> maybe tomorrow ...but speaking of pics WHATS UP WITH THE SOURKUSH PICS POPLARS


today my friend.


fuck bro, h ave you ever been woken up by allergies ? I have, 2 days in a row . . . fuckin sucks..


I guess the allergy season was extended because of all this fucked up rain . . . so i'm gonna be suffering a few more weeks, bah.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 18, 2010)

howak47 said:


> it was not as much as i normally get cause i did not topp it i know now to topp every time and tie down !!!! total was like 22grams dry and man it reminds me of the gws till u blow the hit out then it has a strong after taste of the sourkush also this is alot stronger than the original gws i grew ....but the sk makes everything better hahahah


that sounds lovely!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jun 18, 2010)

yeahhhhhhhh....... this shit is hot....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaAfftQFCgE&feature=related


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jun 18, 2010)

theexpress said:


> yeahhhhhhhh....... this shit is hot....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaAfftQFCgE&feature=related


the first 2 lines he took from The Game ... "Since the west coast fell off the streets is watching, west coast Never fell off i was asleep in compton" and the beat is from benie siegel "The Truth" dope tho


----------



## poplars (Jun 18, 2010)

THC bomb X Bubble Gum

SK clones


Northern Lights

The Church (Skunk x Super Skunk x Swiss Sativa x Northern Lights) by greenhouse seeds

AK47 clone

Northern Lights

The rest of the SK clones





I have a sweet god clone that's going to be going in probably tomorrow, waiting for it to recover as it was drooping a little bit after replanting.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 18, 2010)

proper @ poplars.. now you in da game


----------



## highflyby (Jun 18, 2010)

That church is gonna be *Fire! *


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 18, 2010)

Lookin good pop, cant wait to see them in a couple weeks, where are the SK's you took the clones from? i thought those were going outside.


----------



## poplars (Jun 18, 2010)

they are, but they have so much pre-established florescent growth that they're not gonna be worth it to plant . . . . they'd just be too stunted.

so I'm going to force them to bud out or something . . . . they're pretty much a waste of space right now. I have a fresh clone of SK inside for a mother as well.


----------



## poplars (Jun 18, 2010)

forgot about this one!


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh ok cool, do you usually plant around this time? Im getting ready to put some plants i started here at my house, outside at a friends house. And i wasn't sure if i waited too long or something. I want them to be able to veg out a lil before they start flowering.


----------



## poplars (Jun 18, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4297518]Oh ok cool, do you usually plant around this time? Im getting ready to put some plants i started here at my house, outside at a friends house. And i wasn't sure if i waited too long or something. I want them to be able to veg out a lil before they start flowering.[/QUOTE]
yeah this is the time I usually plant.

it was frosting like a week ago, but it has been a strange season this year. last year I would have been able to get them in last month . . . . but like I said it's been a strange year.

you're definitely not too late, I started last year on the 26th and I had great success. just make sure you veg them under a HPS to give them an advantage towards acclimating to the sun.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jun 18, 2010)

poplars said:


> THC bomb X Bubble Gum
> 
> SK clones
> 
> ...


Damn outdoor = Big muthafucking monster plants good shit.. u got a link for a grow journal?


----------



## poplars (Jun 18, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> Damn outdoor = Big muthafucking monster plants good shit.. u got a link for a grow journal?


nah I'm not doing a grow journal this year. I could care less what others think about my grow. I'm just showing you guys because you really wanted to see it . 

I'll post pics every few weeks in here to show you guys how they're doing.  other than that, I'm not gonna be posting em anywhere else.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jun 18, 2010)

poplars said:


> nah I'm not doing a grow journal this year. I could care less what others think about my grow. I'm just showing you guys because you really wanted to see it .
> 
> I'll post pics every few weeks in here to show you guys how they're doing. other than that, I'm not gonna be posting em anywhere else.


koo, shoot GL on your grow and hope u get some monsters .. I wanna see how that Church comes out cuz i got a seed of that


----------



## poplars (Jun 18, 2010)

for sure, it has a really whikid leaf structure, totally different from all my plants, I'm hella stoked to see how it turns out.

it isn't sexed yet but it's a feminized seed from a legit company so I'm sure it'll turn out amazing.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jun 18, 2010)

poplars said:


> for sure, it has a really whikid leaf structure, totally different from all my plants, I'm hella stoked to see how it turns out.
> 
> it isn't sexed yet but it's a feminized seed from a legit company so I'm sure it'll turn out amazing.


hell yea been hearing some good things regarding the Church .. gonna start that one after my current one


----------



## poplars (Jun 18, 2010)

yeah I've heard great shit about the high, and I've also heard it does very well outdoors so I"m really stoked.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 18, 2010)

poplars said:


> they are, but they have so much pre-established florescent growth that they're not gonna be worth it to plant . . . . they'd just be too stunted.
> 
> so I'm going to force them to bud out or something . . . . they're pretty much a waste of space right now. I have a fresh clone of SK inside for a mother as well.



what are you saying??? man your not gonna put the 3 plus foot tall sk outside?


----------



## poplars (Jun 18, 2010)

they've been outside and barely grown at all. at this point the clones will beat them when they start taking off.


----------



## howak47 (Jun 18, 2010)

theses are the 2 that iam harvesting tonight the bms and a gws x sk


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jun 18, 2010)

howak47 said:


> theses are the 2 that iam harvesting tonight the bms and a gws x sk


Nice Howak ... some nice sized plants there...


----------



## theexpress (Jun 18, 2010)

poplars said:


> they've been outside and barely grown at all. at this point the clones will beat them when they start taking off.


you think it could be cuzz there rootbound there not growing???? i kinda do... i know if you put them in the holes they will take off


----------



## theexpress (Jun 18, 2010)

damn that bms is looking to be a decent yielder....

it almost looks like the bms needs another week or sooo


----------



## poplars (Jun 19, 2010)

theexpress said:


> you think it could be cuzz there rootbound there not growing???? i kinda do... i know if you put them in the holes they will take off


nope, I repotted them before we put them outside, into 3 gallon pots. they haven't budged.

it's definitely the pre-established florescent growth. if I had vegged them under HPS, I'd have 4 foot plants by now . . .


----------



## theexpress (Jun 19, 2010)

poplars said:


> nope, I repotted them before we put them outside, into 3 gallon pots. they haven't budged.
> 
> it's definitely the pre-established florescent growth. if I had vegged them under HPS, I'd have 4 foot plants by now . . .


snap a few pics of them man


----------



## poplars (Jun 19, 2010)

they're fucking despicable bro . . . I really would rather not. they just look like shit upon putting them outside . . . . 

but I will if you /really/ want me to. 

one of them looks like serious shit because of a gnat infestation when it was inside, but I killed it and put it outside, it only has like 5-10 growth tips and it looks ugly as fuck . . . I'll take some pics after I'm a bit more awake.


actually I put them in 5 gal pots not 3 . . . I just woke up so I'm still a little foggy ahaha.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 19, 2010)

poplars said:


> they're fucking despicable bro . . . I really would rather not. they just look like shit upon putting them outside . . . .
> 
> but I will if you /really/ want me to.
> 
> ...


 
dude im sure they will come back around.. take a few pix of the better looking one...


----------



## poplars (Jun 19, 2010)

theexpress said:


> dude im sure they will come back around.. take a few pix of the better looking one...


they can come back around . . . but not nearly as fast as those clones will catch up and beat them . . . no joke.


I'll take a couple pics after I finish this cup of coffee .


----------



## theexpress (Jun 19, 2010)

poplars said:


> they can come back around . . . but not nearly as fast as those clones will catch up and beat them . . . no joke.
> 
> 
> I'll take a couple pics after I finish this cup of coffee .


 
and i will be right here waiting drinking this konig ludwig


----------



## howak47 (Jun 19, 2010)

theexpress said:


> damn that bms is looking to be a decent yielder....
> 
> it almost looks like the bms needs another week or sooo


 yea looks like i got 1 1/2 ozs off it !!! ,,,,opps to late already done bout to post some pics up


----------



## howak47 (Jun 19, 2010)

HERES SOME PICS FROM THE LITTLE HARVEST LAST NIGHT!! GOT A FEW BEANS OFF THE BMS THERE IS SOME MORE BUT I WILL GET THEM WHEN THE BUD DRYS!!  LOOKS LIKE THE BMS IS GOIN TO BE AROUND A OZ & HALF AND THE GWS X SK IS NOT GOIN TO BE MUCH CAUSE I DID NOT TOPP THIS ONE PROBLY BE AROUND 20 GRAMS LIKE THE LAST ONE WAS BUT OOO WELL  ENJOY


----------



## theexpress (Jun 19, 2010)

hell yeah howak wish i could rep you again... nice ass pix man!!! 1.5 oz counting that bud that broke off? looks like its gonna be fullah seeds though... that bud should still be some dank anyway..... even those fucking seeds look georgeous man wtf lol


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 19, 2010)

Nice looking herb Howak. You are the best cfl grower I watch. Keep up the good work, and chitown said it, them beans look top notch.


----------



## howak47 (Jun 19, 2010)

theexpress said:


> hell yeah howak wish i could rep you again... Nice ass pix man!!! 1.5 oz counting that bud that broke off? Looks like its gonna be fullah seeds though... That bud should still be some dank anyway..... Even those fucking seeds look georgeous man wtf lol


thanks chi !!! No i sold half dat bud and smoked the other half kinda forgot bout it hahahha yea there is some more beans in it and it did get me high as shit so this will be even better !!! Thanks again 



integra21 said:


> nice looking herb howak. You are the best cfl grower i watch. Keep up the good work, and chitown said it, them beans look top notch.


hahahah thanks man i really appericate the comments !!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jun 19, 2010)

dont forget to post dry pix man


----------



## howak47 (Jun 19, 2010)

theexpress said:


> dont forget to post dry pix man


 i will dont worry


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 19, 2010)

Nice harvest homie, looks like some dank


----------



## howak47 (Jun 19, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4301913]Nice harvest homie, looks like some dank [/QUOTE]
thanks sicc


----------



## poplars (Jun 19, 2010)

heres a pic of that plant chitown.



its not in /that/ bad of shape . . .but clones will still grow faster at this point.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 19, 2010)

poplars said:


> heres a pic of that plant chitown.
> 
> 
> 
> its not in /that/ bad of shape . . .but clones will still grow faster at this point.


 
dude that is a big ass sk plant..... you been feeding her veg nutes? that is gonna yield something righteous outside man.... let it get its own hole man... pretty please.. also thanx for the updated pix today has been a bizzy day for this thread..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 19, 2010)

i swear man, everytime i turn around u postin harvest pics.


----------



## poplars (Jun 19, 2010)

sorry bro all the holes are taken.

however I'm going to force it to bud out somehow . .. . I really don't like my move them into the garage and out method . . . . totally up for any ideas on how to force these bitches to bud outside !


and trust me chitown, you're gonna see SK 3x bigger than that by the end of the season.


----------



## howak47 (Jun 19, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i swear man, everytime i turn around u postin harvest pics.


 hahahahh i try


----------



## howak47 (Jun 19, 2010)

NEW VIDEO

[youtube]bMEVNaCjPtg[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 20, 2010)

Nice, how many gallons are the pots you're using?
+REP!


----------



## Dr High (Jun 20, 2010)

Doing Good bro! Gotta love to prove cfl haters wrong  Can't wait to see in the last weeks.


----------



## howak47 (Jun 20, 2010)

SICC";4305155]Nice said:


> Doing Good bro! Gotta love to prove cfl haters wrong  Can't wait to see in the last weeks.


 thanks man!!!! yea fuck dem haters hahahah


----------



## poplars (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't see how anyone could hate on CFLs . . . . they're totally great from what I've seen from you howak. I just prefer outdoor you know . . .but people who love indoor definitely shouldn't diss on CFLs as a way of getting that tasty bud.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jun 20, 2010)

howak47 said:


> thanks man!!!! yea fuck dem haters hahahah


 
hey man .. u the master of CFL growing .. never really liked them my self im all HID lights all the way ...but you can pull off some nice looking plants for jus using CFL's .. i can imagine what u can do with with some HID lights


----------



## howak47 (Jun 20, 2010)

great white shark x sourkush is dry but the blue moonshine is still drying it should be ready for the jars tomorrow but heres a few pics of the gws x sk dry about to go into jars for curing!!! it was 17grams dry ...alot less than what i normally get if i would have topped it


----------



## poplars (Jun 20, 2010)

howak47 said:


> great white shark x sourkush is dry but the blue moonshine is still drying it should be ready for the jars tomorrow but heres a few pics of the gws x sk dry about to go into jars for curing!!! it was 17grams dry ...alot less than what i normally get if i would have topped it


that definitely took after the SK way more than the GWS . . . .

did you make those seeds from an SK female or GWS female?


if that came from a GWS female you got hella lucky with the phenotype!


----------



## howak47 (Jun 20, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> hey man .. u the master of CFL growing .. never really liked them my self im all HID lights all the way ...but you can pull off some nice looking plants for jus using CFL's .. i can imagine what u can do with with some HID lights


 hahahah thanks for the comments man!!! yea i have been thinking alot here lately about maybe gettin something else but dont know yet cant spend any $$$ at all right now


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jun 20, 2010)

nice buds u got there howak .. u should send me some so i can smoke it and try it out for... and make sure is safe for you to smoke .. lol


----------



## howak47 (Jun 20, 2010)

poplars said:


> that definitely took after the SK way more than the GWS . . . .
> 
> did you make those seeds from an SK female or GWS female?
> 
> ...


it did come from gws female and the pollin from a sourkush male!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Jun 20, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> nice buds u got there howak .. u should send me some so i can smoke it and try it out for... and make sure is safe for you to smoke .. lol


 thanks lax!!!! hahahahha i think they are pretty safe but i would if i could !!


----------



## poplars (Jun 20, 2010)

howak47 said:


> it did come from gws female and the pollin from a sourkush male!!!!


yeah bro you got hella lucky, usually the dominant phenotype takes after the female rather than the male . . . . . goood job bro!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 20, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah bro you got hella lucky, usually the dominant phenotype takes after the female rather than the male . . . . . goood job bro!


cool, i always thought the male genes were more dominant.


----------



## poplars (Jun 20, 2010)

from everything I've read about breading, and heard from fellow breeders, the female is usually the dominant phenotype . . . and there's a 25% chance you're going to get the male phenotype . . . . so howak got pretty lucky here.


----------



## howak47 (Jun 20, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah bro you got hella lucky, usually the dominant phenotype takes after the female rather than the male . . . . . goood job bro!


i had 3 gws x sk plants and they all look dif this one looks good but the one iam harvesting in a day or so looks like the dankest out of them all but we will see!!thanks poplars


----------



## Dr High (Jun 21, 2010)

I've also done wonderful things with mixed Cfl's in Flower. Shit is Good.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 21, 2010)

damn drhigh its been a while whats up


----------



## Dr High (Jun 21, 2010)

theexpress said:


> damn drhigh its been a while whats up


Nadda much man i've got some plants going outdoors, maybe i'll start an outdoor thread.
I bought some Lethal Purple the other day, i would consider growing some, nice flavour great odor and heavy stone!


----------



## poplars (Jun 21, 2010)

Dr High said:


> Nadda much man i've got some plants going outdoors, maybe i'll start an outdoor thread.
> I bought some Lethal Purple the other day, i would consider growing some, nice flavour great odor and heavy stone!



http://www.kindseed.com/proddetail.asp?prod=CBS-lp

50 bucks for one seed?

I'll pass . . . .


----------



## Dr High (Jun 21, 2010)

poplars said:


> http://www.kindseed.com/proddetail.asp?prod=CBS-lp
> 
> 50 bucks for one seed?
> 
> I'll pass . . . .


Always disagreeing as usual, but i bought the weed not seeds.


----------



## poplars (Jun 21, 2010)

psh, not disagreeing that it's a dank strain . . . . .


if it was cheaper I'd buy it hands down . . . but common, that doesn't look like it's worth anywhere near 50 bucks a seed.


----------



## Dr High (Jun 21, 2010)

poplars said:


> psh, not disagreeing that it's a dank strain . . . . .
> 
> 
> if it was cheaper I'd buy it hands down . . . but common, that doesn't look like it's worth anywhere near 50 bucks a seed.


I Think its 50$ a pack, why would they send you ONE seed... =\


----------



## poplars (Jun 21, 2010)

plenty of seed banks do that shit bro . . . . I just didn't see anywhere on that site that it said 10 seeds a pack, they usually specify right on the page . . . so the fact that they didn't makes me assume they probably are charging 50 bucks a seed . . .

I'll look around that site just to make sure, though.

edit: found it, I stand corrected, 10 seeds per pack.

not a bad deal after all.


----------



## Dr High (Jun 21, 2010)

poplars said:


> plenty of seed banks do that shit bro . . . . I just didn't see anywhere on that site that it said 10 seeds a pack, they usually specify right on the page . . . so the fact that they didn't makes me assume they probably are charging 50 bucks a seed . . .
> 
> I'll look around that site just to make sure, though.
> 
> ...


I was looking for it too, nice nice... it's Worth it! 50$ a seed, Major rip off =P This strain helps me with anxiety probs.


----------



## poplars (Jun 21, 2010)

Dr High said:


> I was looking for it too, nice nice... it's Worth it! 50$ a seed, Major rip off =P This strain helps me with anxiety probs.


 for sure . . . . I'll have to get something like that next year. though I'm pretty stocked up with indica this year . . . I only got ONE sativa this year and it's AK47 ahahaha.


as far as the heavy indicas go, got sour kush, northern lights,and greenhouse seeds The Church

I posted pics in this thread a few pages back 

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/270134-chitownsmoke-sourkush-grow-round-2-a-322.html#post4297391


----------



## Dr High (Jun 21, 2010)

poplars said:


> for sure . . . . I'll have to get something like that next year. though I'm pretty stocked up with indica this year . . . I only got ONE sativa this year and it's AK47 ahahaha.
> 
> 
> as far as the heavy indicas go, got sour kush, northern lights,and greenhouse seeds The Church
> ...


Theyre looking good man, i'd have to take pics of mine next weekend, one of my plants got triggered to flower when i brought it outside... i'll get some early buds in about 7-8 weeks. GAHHH!!!! i got strawberry coughs going out 4 of them and i have an unknown little indica growing nice and strong. already looking ALOT better then last years for me.


----------



## poplars (Jun 21, 2010)

yeah I had a couple of mine did that too, produced some fat crystally calyxes but now it's revegging so it's all good.

but damn I got a preview of the SK just by those crystally calyxes it sent out when it got tricked into bud, my god, I'm stoked.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 21, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah I had a couple of mine did that too, produced some fat crystally calyxes but now it's revegging so it's all good.
> 
> but damn I got a preview of the SK just by those crystally calyxes it sent out when it got tricked into bud, my god, I'm stoked.


 
hahaha yep been hearing that alot lately about the sk.. and lemme tell you truthfully brotha it never gets old hearing that!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jun 21, 2010)

howak47 said:


> NEW VIDEO
> 
> [youtube]bMEVNaCjPtg[/youtube]


what strain is at 1:15 sec.??? is that the gws x sk??? anyways that shit looks bomb


----------



## poplars (Jun 21, 2010)

theexpress said:


> hahaha yep been hearing that alot lately about the sk.. and lemme tell you truthfully brotha it never gets old hearing that!!!


yeah bro it had a hella nice smell to it, piney with a spice to it, hella chron.


----------



## howak47 (Jun 21, 2010)

theexpress said:


> what strain is at 1:15 sec.??? is that the gws x sk??? anyways that shit looks bomb


 hell yea thats a gws x sk that iam bout to harvest right now hahaha bouit to post pics of dry bms and this gws x sk before harvest !! thanks chi


----------



## theexpress (Jun 21, 2010)

howak47 said:


> hell yea thats a gws x sk that iam bout to harvest right now hahaha bouit to post pics of dry bms and this gws x sk before harvest !! thanks chi


man i knew i saw sk all in that..... similer bud structure... all that kief even on the leaves.. i bet it smells funky has fuck!!!! thats the one that most took after the sk from all the crosses ive seen of the gws x sk ive seen so far!!


----------



## howak47 (Jun 21, 2010)

heres some pics of the bms dry right before i put it in jars it ended up being 39 grams dry so not to bad !!!!! also heres some pics of a small great white shark x sourkush that iam bout to harvest!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jun 21, 2010)

that may look like beasters to some of you but that bms is some potent shit.... its not soo much kiefy has it is greasey.. nice howak hope you enjoy... sucks about all the seeds from it herming though...


----------



## theexpress (Jun 21, 2010)

that sk cross looks sicc. lots of glistining kief, with what looks like better flower to leaf ratio then the origenal....


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 21, 2010)

Damn howak nice work


----------



## howak47 (Jun 21, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4308613]Damn howak nice work [/QUOTE]
thanks sicc


----------



## howak47 (Jun 22, 2010)

new video
[youtube]GOHwqY2fHYE[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 22, 2010)

haha, i just noticed you were talking in this one.. sound like an assault rife totin' country boy. jp

everything looks good in the grow too .


----------



## howak47 (Jun 22, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> haha, i just noticed you were talking in this one.. sound like an assault rife totin' country boy. jp
> 
> everything looks good in the grow too .


 hahahah thanks man and yea i guess i kinda do sound like that hahahah


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 22, 2010)

howak47 said:


> new video
> [youtube]GOHwqY2fHYE[/youtube]



The SK's look good, i like how you have your cloning station. What cloning powder or gel do you use?


----------



## theexpress (Jun 22, 2010)

ahh the sk saga continues...


----------



## theexpress (Jun 22, 2010)

free rep cuzz im high off like 5 kinds of weed


----------



## howak47 (Jun 22, 2010)

SICC";4312832]The SK's look good said:


> ahh the sk saga continues...


 ahhh yes u know this man hahahah



theexpress said:


> free rep cuzz im high off like 5 kinds of weed


hahah thanks chi what all u smokin on brother?


----------



## theexpress (Jun 22, 2010)

howak47 said:


> thanks sicc i use clonex gel seems to work good!!
> 
> ahhh yes u know this man hahahah
> 
> hahah thanks chi what all u smokin on brother?


og kush
purple skunk
purple nyc diesel
and two noname bagseeds that are good to... like some 50's you know...

but put all th em togather and im on a new kinda high!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 22, 2010)

theexpress said:


> og kush
> purple skunk
> purple nyc diesel
> and two noname bagseeds that are good to... like some 50's you know...
> ...


lol, damn.. u smoke blunts or joints chi?.. or glass


----------



## theexpress (Jun 22, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, damn.. u smoke blunts or joints chi?.. or glass


 

all that but mostly glass....


----------



## theexpress (Jun 22, 2010)

its a slow day here huh??? lol


----------



## poplars (Jun 22, 2010)

man I've been stoned as fuck off edibles all day . . . . great day. only took 2 cookies . . . one at 8AM, one at 2PM 

fuckin great day.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 22, 2010)

yeah i gotta start eating more canabiss lol


----------



## poplars (Jun 22, 2010)

yeah bro it's epic . . . . 

i'm still high from my last cookie . . . b ut I was peaking for 2 hours about 30 mins ago . . . . . it was badass...


----------



## theexpress (Jun 22, 2010)

you know poplars i went back a few pages to look at that big ass sk pic u posted that fucker is huge man!!!! that would give a nice yield if flowerd now, but would be sick to let go untill oct... what are your plans for that big guy???


----------



## poplars (Jun 22, 2010)

gonna be a backyard canopy plant . . . . it'll be an interesting experiment indeed.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 22, 2010)

poplars said:


> gonna be a backyard canopy plant . . . . it'll be an interesting experiment indeed.


sooo your gonna let that fucker keep vegging untill nature makes her bud outside???? that thing is gonna get monsterous... the sk yields real well if you take the time to veg her long... YOU TOOK MORE THEN ENOUGH TIME VEGGING MAN!!! that plant is gonna pull like 8-10 oz plus of some dank ass bud!!!


----------



## poplars (Jun 22, 2010)

theexpress said:


> sooo your gonna let that fucker keep vegging untill nature makes her bud outside???? that thing is gonna get monsterous... the sk yields real well if you take the time to veg her long... YOU TOOK MORE THEN ENOUGH TIME VEGGING MAN!!! that plant is gonna pull like 8-10 oz plus of some dank ass bud!!!


 we'll see about that, it'd be cool for sure, they're in a deep canopy so I'd be pretty surprised of they yielded that much . . . 

I'm pretty stoked for when the clones start going into heavy veg, they're starting to take off, I expect in a week they'll be going pretty crazy!


----------



## theexpress (Jun 22, 2010)

i got my eye on this plant poplars....


----------



## poplars (Jun 23, 2010)

lol the one next to it is double it's density in growth .


----------



## theexpress (Jun 23, 2010)

poplars said:


> lol the one next to it is double it's density in growth .


yeah but is it the sk??


----------



## poplars (Jun 23, 2010)

theexpress said:


> yeah but is it the sk??


duhhhh 

why would I talk about another strain ?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 23, 2010)

lmmfao.. yall killin me with the exclusivity.. poplars i hope it is as dank for you as it is for Howak, and chi.


----------



## poplars (Jun 23, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lmmfao.. yall killin me with the exclusivity.. poplars i hope it is as dank for you as it is for Howak, and chi.


I have a feeling it's gonna be amazing. we'll know come september how chronic they'll be . . . . 


the ONLY thing I'm worried about is how they'll react to photoperiod flowering . . . . I have a feeling they're gonna do great though . . . . I'm just always weary about how well a strain that's been grown indoors for years will do . . . but I"m sure it stilll has teh photoperiod genes untouched . . .


----------



## theexpress (Jun 23, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lmmfao.. yall killin me with the exclusivity.. poplars i hope it is as dank for you as it is for Howak, and chi.


 
you know i got my eye on that lemon larry og x chemdog


----------



## theexpress (Jun 23, 2010)

poplars said:


> I have a feeling it's gonna be amazing. we'll know come september how chronic they'll be . . . .
> 
> 
> the ONLY thing I'm worried about is how they'll react to photoperiod flowering . . . . I have a feeling they're gonna do great though . . . . I'm just always weary about how well a strain that's been grown indoors for years will do . . . but I"m sure it stilll has teh photoperiod genes untouched . . .


they will be fine with the photoperiod....the sk is decententds of pre 98 bubba kush, bubblegum, and east coast sour d... with a lil something else that most dont know about... but ive bred it to were its mostly the bubba and e.c.s.d. shine threw.. anyway i didnt know that plant next to it was a sk to.... you should have snapped some pix of it to... those both are gonna yield something heavey...


----------



## poplars (Jun 23, 2010)

theexpress said:


> they will be fine with the photoperiod....the sk is decententds of pre 98 bubba kush, bubblegum, and east coast sour d... with a lil something else that most dont know about... but ive bred it to were its mostly the bubba and e.c.s.d. shine threw.. anyway i didnt know that plant next to it was a sk to.... you should have snapped some pix of it to... those both are gonna yield something heavey...


they'll be a cool spare plant . . . . but trust me the clones in the direct sunlight are in such a good spot that they'll take the fuck off . . .. the yields are gonna be intense on the ones in direct sun vs the ones in the deep canopy . . . . but it will be some nice bud . . . probably will be danker in it's own way because it'll have to struggle a bit more than the ones in direct sunlight.


edit: I"ll snap a pic of it later for you, after I get a cookie in, ahahah.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 23, 2010)

theexpress said:


> you know i got my eye on that lemon larry og x chemdog


i took two clones off the one im flowering now, if its female im gonna make seeds. and if it's a keeper as well i'll keep one of the clones..


----------



## theexpress (Jun 23, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i took two clones off the one im flowering now, if its female im gonna make seeds. and if it's a keeper as well i'll keep one of the clones..


 
im down to the last 10 sk beans.... but i got clones available to....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 23, 2010)

poplars said:


> they'll be a cool spare plant . . . . but trust me the clones in the direct sunlight are in such a good spot that they'll take the fuck off . . .. the yields are gonna be intense on the ones in direct sun vs the ones in the deep canopy . . . . but it will be some nice bud . . . probably will be danker in it's own way because it'll have to struggle a bit more than the ones in direct sunlight.
> 
> 
> edit: I"ll snap a pic of it later for you, after I get a cookie in, ahahah.


aye do u have a limit for how much of your harvest you can keep ? are u gonna shop to the dispensaries(sp?)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 23, 2010)

theexpress said:


> im down to the last 10 sk beans.... but i got clones available to....


it'll be like 2 or 3 months until ill have some seeds, prolly be white widow x (llog x og ) and maybe the power kush. cuz i have the male . but its not as indica dominate


----------



## theexpress (Jun 23, 2010)

cross it with the powerkush... after you smoke enought white widow you will see its not all that


----------



## poplars (Jun 23, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> aye do u have a limit for how much of your harvest you can keep ? are u gonna shop to the dispensaries(sp?)


no fuckin way . . . . . 

that's not something people in california really talk about . . . . it's not anyone's business how much we get. that's basically how we deal with it.

the law says we can only keep so much . . . . . but you can't really control how much your plant is going to give you . . . and I'm certainly not going to make any effort to get rid of my extra . . . . 

so I pretty much don't tell anyone how much I have . . . . as far as the law is concerned I'm only getting 8 oz off of my 6 plants .

and they have absolutely no legal right to actually /check/ how much I have . . . . . therefore it's not there concern.

plus my doctor can always exempt me to have larger amounts . . .


----------



## theexpress (Jun 23, 2010)

poplars said:


> no fuckin way . . . . .
> 
> that's not something people in california really talk about . . . . it's not anyone's business how much we get. that's basically how we deal with it.
> 
> ...


 
hahahahahaha hell yeah poplars... hide your scales when the law comes..


----------



## poplars (Jun 23, 2010)

theexpress said:


> hahahahahaha hell yeah poplars... hide your scales when the law comes..


I'm hella low-key so I have nothing to worry about . . .

there are people out here with like 78 plants . . . . . I'm the last person they're gonna be checking up on.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 23, 2010)

poplars said:


> I'm hella low-key so I have nothing to worry about . . .
> 
> there are people out here with like 78 plants . . . . . I'm the last person they're gonna be checking up on.


 
i here in humboldt you can have 99 plants...!!!! if i could legally grow 99 plants in my backyard out in the open, and take good care of them and not have to worry about people seeing me tend to my plants i would be rollin!!


----------



## poplars (Jun 23, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i here in humboldt you can have 99 plants...!!!! if i could legally grow 99 plants in my backyard out in the open, and take good care of them and not have to worry about people seeing me tend to my plants i would be rollin!!


 yeah for sure . . . . I live in a much more conservative county . . . . . . 6 plants each. the person I was referring to with the 70+ plants is caregiving for like 7 other people . . . . it was probably more like 50 plants . . . but still it was overwealming how many plants he had.

and its not like they were all the same strain . . . . that guy has everything from headband to blue dream . . . over 18 strains . . .


----------



## theexpress (Jun 23, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah for sure . . . . I live in a much more conservative county . . . . . . 6 plants each. the person I was referring to with the 70+ plants is caregiving for like 7 other people . . . . it was probably more like 50 plants . . . but still it was overwealming how many plants he had.
> 
> and its not like they were all the same strain . . . . that guy has everything from headband to blue dream . . . over 18 strains . . .



when the mmj law passes here and is signed by the gov. we will have similer mmj laws.... it wouldnt be by county but a state guideline of 6 plants... 3 in veg, 3 in bloom.... and something about 60 days time to grow... i donno if they mean to bloom or just grow period but its proposterous in nature anyway!!! you can have up to 2 useable ounces on you to!!!! that will be a 3 year pilot of the law, and hopefully it is subject for ammending before the 3 years!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 23, 2010)

theexpress said:


> cross it with the powerkush... after you smoke enought white widow you will see its not all that


u might be right, this widow taste good and gets some fat ass buds.. but the powerkush is a overall better smoke.


----------



## poplars (Jun 23, 2010)

theexpress said:


> when the mmj law passes here and is signed by the gov. we will have similer mmj laws.... it wouldnt be by county but a state guideline of 6 plants... 3 in veg, 3 in bloom.... and something about 60 days time to grow... i donno if they mean to bloom or just grow period but its proposterous in nature anyway!!! you can have up to 2 useable ounces on you to!!!! that will be a 3 year pilot of the law, and hopefully it is subject for ammending before the 3 years!



hell yeah, that's hella small amounts but who cares . . . much better than nothing you know?


----------



## theexpress (Jun 23, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> u might be right, this widow taste good and gets some fat ass buds.. but the powerkush is a overall better smoke.


 
yields magnificent, and looks great to the eye, but the high is not all that, and tolerence is built up to ww fast


----------



## theexpress (Jun 23, 2010)

poplars said:


> hell yeah, that's hella small amounts but who cares . . . much better than nothing you know?


ima be one of the first few people to get my card... ima just be like im bi polar!!!!!! im superviolent and go threw rapid mood changes when im not "medicated"...... check my police record nigga!!!!!! now gimmy my card


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 23, 2010)

poplars said:


> hell yeah, that's hella small amounts but who cares . . . much better than nothing you know?


yes, i hope you sir, know how lucky you are. where i live i dont even think we have a bill up


----------



## theexpress (Jun 23, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yes, i hope you sir, know how lucky you are. where i live i dont even think we have a bill up


our law should have been passed may 28!!!!! i mean the bill already passed the senate or w/e... there just taking there sweet time... everyone knows its comming though... fucking election year slowing it down


----------



## poplars (Jun 23, 2010)

yeah I'm ridiculously lucky .. . . I don't even want to know what it would be like if I grew up somewhere else . . .. cannabis literally changed the way I thought jmy life would go . . . .if I wasn't in a medical friendly state I probably would have never even tried cannabis, no joke.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 23, 2010)

theexpress said:


> ima be one of the first few people to get my card... ima just be like im bi polar!!!!!! im superviolent and go threw rapid mood changes when im not "medicated"...... check my police record nigga!!!!!! now gimmy my card


tell them your pussy hurts and weed makes it feel better


----------



## ...... (Jun 23, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> tell them your pussy hurts and weed makes it feel better


lmfao hahahahaha


----------



## theexpress (Jun 23, 2010)

...... said:


> lmfao hahahahaha


 
hay mouse whats up???? and [email protected]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 23, 2010)

lmfao, damn doc. .. whatup dots


----------



## howak47 (Jun 23, 2010)

yea there is no bill up in sc either this shit sucks ass !!!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 23, 2010)

and it dont look good for us either. u see on the news the other day bout a plant they found in the middle of downtown newberry(very country) and it was small in veg they said the leaves were worth 100 dollars. and here in cola some of the people runnin are still into the whole "war on drugs thing"


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 23, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah bro it's epic . . . .
> 
> i'm still high from my last cookie . . . b ut I was peaking for 2 hours about 30 mins ago . . . . . it was badass...


 I thought you didnt like edibles. Did my story of epic cookies and hash recipe work out for you, or did you try something different?


theexpress said:


> im down to the last 10 sk beans.... but i got clones available to....


If you wana swap some SK for Blue Kush clones just tell me how big you want them and how many. I have a 12" one ready to go right now if you want to get it in the ground for this season.


----------



## poplars (Jun 23, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> I thought you didnt like edibles. Did my story of epic cookies and hash recipe work out for you, or did you try something different?
> 
> 
> If you wana swap some SK for Blue Kush clones just tell me how big you want them and how many. I have a 12" one ready to go right now if you want to get it in the ground for this season.


 I just made my normal cannabutter and it kicked my fuckin ass . . . . no hash needed. just butter, water, and bud-shake-trim.

when did I say I didn't like edibles? my sativa edibles can be easily overwealming . . . . but it doesn't mean I don't like them  

plus there's this point where it is overwealming but then it turns into a different high after a little bit more for some reason . . . .

and I"ve also been sick for 2 weeks . . . can't vape till my coughing induced bronchitis goes away (probably another week . .. maybe two . . . ) so at this point, even if it's slightly overwealming for a second (which it hasn't been bad at all this time around) it's way better than nothing.

but glad to say, it's been totally epic.


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 23, 2010)

It was like a week or so ago, you had just mentioned you hated eating them. But glad your butter is kicking your ass. I just finished another batch of my hash cookies yesterday. I stepped it up from 3.5g to 4g of hash and they are real ass kickers. Half a cookie puts you on mars.


----------



## poplars (Jun 23, 2010)

oh yeah I remember now, I was talking about the taste.

well I realized I was cooking it up with way too much trash leaf . . . . I took the time to make sure ONLY leaves with trichomes went in.

so it's been AMAZINGLY tolerable . . . I can eat a cookie within 5 mins without even noticing the taste that bad . . . . but the ones that I made with the trash leaf were down-right unbearable for me . . .


also fdd posted a pic of this betty crocker package of peanut butter bon bons . . . no-bake . . . . omg. . . . . so I'm going to be making those with my next batch hopefully . . . .


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 23, 2010)

poplars said:


> oh yeah I remember now, I was talking about the taste.
> 
> well I realized I was cooking it up with way too much trash leaf . . . . I took the time to make sure ONLY leaves with trichomes went in.
> 
> ...


 Those sound like the shit. Do you have a link?


----------



## poplars (Jun 23, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Those sound like the shit. Do you have a link?


right here  

https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/340583-what-would-happen-if-you-4.html


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 23, 2010)

Aaayyyoooo, Aight!! Dont wanna exclude yall. Im starting another Party Cup Comp, 'over there' yall welcome to join. I dont wanna post a link, a I might catch the wrath But its in the General Growing section. Duece's


----------



## theexpress (Jun 23, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Aaayyyoooo, Aight!! Dont wanna exclude yall. Im starting another Party Cup Comp, 'over there' yall welcome to join. I dont wanna post a link, a I might catch the wrath But its in the General Growing section. Duece's


dittttttttttty whaddup bro?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 24, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Aaayyyoooo, Aight!! Dont wanna exclude yall. Im starting another Party Cup Comp, 'over there' yall welcome to join. I dont wanna post a link, a I might catch the wrath But its in the General Growing section. Duece's


 i might join up in the comp.. gonna checc it out now.


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 24, 2010)

theexpress said:


> dittttttttttty whaddup bro?


Shit! Stayin WEEDED Ya should come check us... On tha low doe! Prolly get baned for dis


Ps, this one Speed said hes gonna hook up a prize, prolly beans! http://speedyseedz.com/forum/showthread.php?970-Official-Party-Cup-Competion-Rd.1


----------



## theexpress (Jun 24, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Shit! Stayin WEEDED Ya should come check us... On tha low doe! Prolly get baned for dis
> 
> 
> Ps, this one Speed said hes gonna hook up a prize, prolly beans! http://speedyseedz.com/forum/showthread.php?970-Official-Party-Cup-Competion-Rd.1




aww man noone will trick on you on this thread... ill peep it later


----------



## theexpress (Jun 25, 2010)

were is everyone?


----------



## howak47 (Jun 25, 2010)

what up man iam here bout to fucking burn up in this 100+ temp it sucks ass


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 25, 2010)

I just got home from school, deciding weather im gona smoke or make it a cookie day, Just havent figured out if I want to be that fucked up today. I'll save a cookie for you Chi, so when we get around to our shit, you can have a real nice evening.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 25, 2010)

howak47 said:


> what up man iam here bout to fucking burn up in this 100+ temp it sucks ass


its hot here too... one of my 2 outdoor sk clones is looking like its not gonna make it.... its suffering from a mix of too high ph. calcium, or mag. def. or both, and a n. def.... i waterd last night with epsom salt and a lil nutes but she looks even shittier today... on the plus side my other outdoor sk clone is starting to take off and looks great.. i topped it once today...


----------



## theexpress (Jun 25, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> I just got home from school, deciding weather im gona smoke or make it a cookie day, Just havent figured out if I want to be that fucked up today. I'll save a cookie for you Chi, so when we get around to our shit, you can have a real nice evening.


yoo i dont see a reason why you and me shouldnt be good freinds... my fellow chicagoin


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 25, 2010)

theexpress said:


> yoo i dont see a reason why you and me shouldnt be good freinds... my fellow chicagoin


 Yeah boy. And a useful friend for once, most of mine are bums. Having someone with breeding knowledge and SK. What more could anyone ask for. And if your like everyone else, when you get one of these cookies, you'll always be asking me when the next batch is going to be done.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 25, 2010)

theexpress said:


> its hot here too... one of my 2 outdoor sk clones is looking like its not gonna make it.... its suffering from a mix of too high ph. calcium, or mag. def. or both, and a n. def.... i waterd last night with epsom salt and a lil nutes but she looks even shittier today... on the plus side my other outdoor sk clone is starting to take off and looks great.. i topped it once today...



lol maybe the sun was just too much for her


----------



## poplars (Jun 25, 2010)

its been in the 90s here, SK are loving it , every single plant in my garden is taking off, I'll take pics in like a week.



[QUOTE="SICC";4324441]lol maybe the sun was just too much for her [/QUOTE]

LOL . . . . .


----------



## theexpress (Jun 25, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4324441]lol maybe the sun was just too much for her [/QUOTE]


lol ..................


----------



## theexpress (Jun 25, 2010)

poplars said:


> its been in the 90s here, SK are loving it , every single plant in my garden is taking off, I'll take pics in like a week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


nice... .,....


----------



## poplars (Jun 25, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol ..................


yep it was a good one indeed . . . . . 

I'm trimmimg like mad so I can make more sativa cookies . . . . can't vape for atleast another week . . . .


----------



## theexpress (Jun 25, 2010)

poplars said:


> yep it was a good one indeed . . . . .
> 
> I'm trimmimg like mad so I can make more sativa cookies . . . . can't vape for atleast another week . . . .


why cant u vape????


----------



## poplars (Jun 25, 2010)

theexpress said:


> why cant u vape????


when I got the flu, I vaped through it . . . but I coughed so much that I gave myself bronchitis . . . so I have to wait till the bronchitis COMPLETELY goes away otherwise it's like taking one step forward, 2 steps back . . . and I'm also still getting over pneumonia . . . but I doubt vaping would make that worse, its the bronchitis that it will fuck with.

luckilly the edibles are working PERFECTLY.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 25, 2010)

ooooooooooooooooooooo i see


----------



## poplars (Jun 25, 2010)

yep don't vape while you're sick with the flu . . . . . wont work out well. all about the edibles while you're sick I guess.


----------



## poplars (Jun 25, 2010)

here's a pic just in case you guys forgot what my sativa looks like 

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/Picture043.jpg

and here's a pic of all the trim from what I trimmed today . . . all sugar shake + tiny buds.

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/Picture044.jpg


just ate my last cookie . .. making more tomorrow but still . . . . . it's 5 when I edited this so ima be straight blazed as fuck by 6.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 25, 2010)

lol i wanna see how much shit you get done after you eat a high dose sourkush cookie lolol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 25, 2010)

i heard the judges at the med cup in cali couldnt handle the cookie n shit i heard they started out with 20+ judges.by the end it was 2.


----------



## poplars (Jun 25, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol i wanna see how much shit you get done after you eat a high dose sourkush cookie lolol


 oh common bro . . . . you know I'm a sativa person when it comes to getting shit done.

if I have even a hint of an indica high I really just want to chilll . . . . a high dose indica edible high . . . I have no clue how epic stoned that will be but I can guarantee you that ANY indica in edibles wouldn't let me get anything done . . . let alone sour kush edibles . . . . . 

sour kush cookies will be reserved for VERY VERY lazy days and insomniac nights 




TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i heard the judges at the med cup in cali couldnt handle the cookie n shit i heard they started out with 20+ judges.by the end it was 2.


yep, judging cookies is WAY more hardcore than judging bud . . . 

I could smoke 8-9 types of bud in 6 hours and give you VERY detailed reviews of it . . . 

with cookies . . . you have to set apart 3-6 hours to truly tell the full scale of the effects . . . . 

so yeah, for cookie judges, they should have a minimum of like 50 judges . . .


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 25, 2010)

poplars said:


> here's a pic just in case you guys forgot what my sativa looks like
> 
> http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/Picture043.jpg
> 
> ...



That shake looks bomby


----------



## oneinthechamber (Jun 25, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4325065]That shake looks bomby [/QUOTE]
Best looking "shake" that I have ever seen! Seriously if I went to my dealer and got some shake with crystals on it like that I would leave a happy customer! LOL The grass down here is horrible unless you want to pay $50-$60 for 1/8 of an ounce! a Quarter of good sensi sativa is at least $100


----------



## poplars (Jun 25, 2010)

straight up! I take the time to take all the trash leaf out of that . . . . so that shit can get me TRASHED 


by the way I cooked all that shake into 1 stick of butter . . . . ooohh yess.s.. that will make cookies that fuck you up with 1 cookie for 6+ hours


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 26, 2010)

poplars said:


> straight up! I take the time to take all the trash leaf out of that . . . . so that shit can get me TRASHED
> 
> 
> by the way I cooked all that shake into 1 stick of butter . . . . ooohh yess.s.. that will make cookies that fuck you up with 1 cookie for 6+ hours


 damn, thats gonna be some concentrated shit. do you use a crockpot?and if you do, how? .. i think i fucked mine up cuz i barely got a buzz when i tried.


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 26, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> damn, thats gonna be some concentrated shit. do you use a crockpot?and if you do, how? .. i think i fucked mine up cuz i barely got a buzz when i tried.


 I had the same problem on several different attempts. But I found a solution for myself. I make hash from all of my trim now, and if I want to smoke it thats fine and if im in the mood for edibles, I will use my cookies for example, I take the 2 sticks of butter the recipe calls for, heat it up in a double boiler so I dont burn it, and break up an 8th of hash and stir it in the butter untill its broken down. Then make the cookies as normal. With this method, I have made the most potent cookies I have ever seen, and everyone who has gotten one has said the same.


----------



## poplars (Jun 26, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> damn, thats gonna be some concentrated shit. do you use a crockpot?and if you do, how? .. i think i fucked mine up cuz i barely got a buzz when i tried.


I cook it with water, butter, and something on top of the pan to create pressure . . . low heat low simmer for 40 mins, perfection.

my cookies kick ass . . . . . 1 cookie fucks me up for 6 hours. I don't know if that's concentrated enough for you, but it certainly meets everything I wanted from an edible.

here's my butter from the latest batch 

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/Picture045-1.jpg


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 26, 2010)

yo Howak your PM box is full


----------



## howak47 (Jun 26, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4327449]yo Howak your PM box is full[/QUOTE]
ok just dumped it thanks


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 26, 2010)

poplars said:


> I cook it with water, butter, and something on top of the pan to create pressure . . . low heat low simmer for 40 mins, perfection.
> 
> my cookies kick ass . . . . . 1 cookie fucks me up for 6 hours. I don't know if that's concentrated enough for you, but it certainly meets everything I wanted from an edible.
> 
> ...


 nice pic, imma try all kinds of methods to see which ones i like. does your butter taste green?


----------



## poplars (Jun 26, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> nice pic, imma try all kinds of methods to see which ones i like. does your butter taste green?


no, the water takes out most of the green taste, plus I always make sure to only use sugar leaves, not trash leaves . . . . trash leaves will definitely give you that green taste.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 26, 2010)

WTF? am I on the right thread or what? where's Howak at?


----------



## poplars (Jun 26, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> WTF? am I on the right thread or what? where's Howak at?


 he posted on the previous page . . . . . .did you miss it?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 26, 2010)

no, I didn't miss it.


----------



## poplars (Jun 26, 2010)

so I'm thread jacking then?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 26, 2010)

No, you're insinuating.....


----------



## poplars (Jun 26, 2010)

uh . . . ok . . . . .


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 26, 2010)

lmfao.............


----------



## howak47 (Jun 27, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> WTF? am I on the right thread or what? where's Howak at?


 iam here just been doin stuff have not had much time to take pics or make videos but i think iam bout to do something


----------



## theexpress (Jun 27, 2010)

howak47 said:


> iam here just been doin stuff have not had much time to take pics or make videos but i think iam bout to do something


ill fux with that..... hows the bms smoking??? it fulla beans huh?


----------



## howak47 (Jun 27, 2010)

theexpress said:


> ill fux with that..... hows the bms smoking??? it fulla beans huh?


 it smokes good and jknot as many seeds as i thought it would have !!! well iam ordering the light monday thanks to the bms i got the money allready just got to m ake mly mind up what i want


----------



## howak47 (Jun 27, 2010)

also gave the seedlings there 1st small dose of nurtients yesterday !! they are lookin good


----------



## howak47 (Jun 27, 2010)

update video
[youtube]a6CBuNl2S5A[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 27, 2010)

I cant wait to see that Bubba Kush in full bloom


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 27, 2010)

looking good howak!! nice update.


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 27, 2010)

Looking tasty Howak. The GWSx is getting pretty fat. Keep up the good work.


----------



## howak47 (Jun 27, 2010)

veg video 
[youtube]jYF92uQXPvU[/youtube]


----------



## howak47 (Jun 27, 2010)

SICC";4330835]I cant wait to see that Bubba Kush in full bloom :weed:[/QUOTE]hell yea me to man!!!
[quote="Dr. Greenhorn said:


> looking good howak!! nice update.


thanks doc!!!



Integra21 said:


> Looking tasty Howak. The GWSx is getting pretty fat. Keep up the good work.


thanks for the comments integra


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 27, 2010)

the SK's look good, i still need to get a cloning dome like you have.
What do you use for your rooting hormone again? 
I have come clonex rooting gel.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jun 27, 2010)

howak47 said:


> update video
> [youtube]a6CBuNl2S5A[/youtube]


good vid howak .. what kind of nutes u using?


----------



## howak47 (Jun 27, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> good vid howak .. what kind of nutes u using?


thanks lax!!! GH 3 part line and GH koolbloom

[QUOTE="SICC";4332377]the SK's look good, i still need to get a cloning dome like you have.
What do you use for your rooting hormone again? 
I have come clonex rooting gel.[/QUOTE]thanks sicc!! yea man they are only like $4 at lowes u should get one and the light on top was only $8.99 at wallmart!! i use clonex rooting gel


----------



## theexpress (Jun 27, 2010)

nice update howak! that rocklock looks likes its gonna yield heavy has fuck too....


----------



## theexpress (Jun 27, 2010)

howak47 said:


> it smokes good and jknot as many seeds as i thought it would have !!! well iam ordering the light monday thanks to the bms i got the money allready just got to m ake mly mind up what i want


 
well if i was you..... i would get atleast a 600 watter!!! but if i really was you i would get a 1000 watter forreal... if you wanna get serious about indoor cultivation thats how you do it.... with the proper cooling you can even put that in your tent... fill the tent up with plants, and keep the cooltube 1k light close to canopy, and you will be pulling WELL over a pound every harvest.. i though i gave you a link for a 1000 watt m/h-hps convesrion light, with both bulbs included, cooltube, and hangers for well under 300 bux!!


----------



## theexpress (Jun 27, 2010)

for the past few months i have been lucky to have been smoking all kinds of really good diffrent strains of dank, BUT i gotta admit i miss that certain taste!!! and that certain kick in my chest like shane carwin just gave me a bodyshot!!! and soon its sourkush harvest time again!!!! AND I WILL HAVE THAT TASTE AND POTENCY BACK... THAT JUST CANT BE MATCHED BY A NYTHING ELSE!!! 


AND THEN LADIES AND GENTLEMAN I WILL BE SUPERMAN HIGH!!!!


----------



## poplars (Jun 28, 2010)

man the sk are growing niceeee . . . . 

have to do a lil adjustment on ONE of the holes soil . . . had a slight bit too much clay so next time I water (today) I'm going to mix a bunch of potting soil in. good thing about this stage is that they haven't spread their roots too far yet, so I can still mix in a bunch without stunting them or anything .

it was hot as fuck the other day and the SK didn't even droop or show any signs of stress whatsoever . . . hardy fuckin plant indeed. 

the church is looking beastly . . . .it hasn't even been topped yet and it's got a new node at the first set of real leaves . . . its like this plant is going to bush out without me even topping it.

the SK's don't seem to need to be topped either, the nature of the strain grows so many internodes that it will naturally bush out 

I MIGHT top them still though . . . we'll see in a couple weeks, but I honestly don't think I need to because of how much internode growth this strain does naturally.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 28, 2010)

carwin hits like a girl.

congrats howak. get atleast a 6 .. i wish i did. plus man u got 100 cfl's to supplement lighting on lower branches


----------



## theexpress (Jun 28, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> carwin hits like a girl.
> 
> congrats howak. get atleast a 6 .. i wish i did. plus man u got 100 cfl's to supplement lighting on lower branches


lol we will see this saterday tryna....


----------



## theexpress (Jun 28, 2010)

poplars said:


> man the sk are growing niceeee . . . .
> 
> have to do a lil adjustment on ONE of the holes soil . . . had a slight bit too much clay so next time I water (today) I'm going to mix a bunch of potting soil in. good thing about this stage is that they haven't spread their roots too far yet, so I can still mix in a bunch without stunting them or anything .
> 
> ...


 
nice.. im pretty ure today one of my sk clones at one location will be dead... due to a mag. def. that i tried to fix too late... but i topped the healthy sk 3 days ago so today it should have new node growth!!!! im tryna pull 6 oz off that now little clone... but that clone is starting to take off in growth... ima grow it out str8 up like a bush!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Jun 28, 2010)

theexpress said:


> nice update howak! that rocklock looks likes its gonna yield heavy has fuck too....


thanks chi yea its goin to be a chunky one hahahha


----------



## howak47 (Jun 28, 2010)

theexpress said:


> for the past few months i have been lucky to have been smoking all kinds of really good diffrent strains of dank, BUT i gotta admit i miss that certain taste!!! and that certain kick in my chest like shane carwin just gave me a bodyshot!!! and soon its sourkush harvest time again!!!! AND I WILL HAVE THAT TASTE AND POTENCY BACK... THAT JUST CANT BE MATCHED BY A NYTHING ELSE!!!
> 
> 
> AND THEN LADIES AND GENTLEMAN I WILL BE SUPERMAN HIGH!!!!


oooo yea i know that taste cant wait till i have some more nothing compares


----------



## howak47 (Jun 28, 2010)

theexpress said:


> well if i was you..... i would get atleast a 600 watter!!! but if i really was you i would get a 1000 watter forreal... if you wanna get serious about indoor cultivation thats how you do it.... with the proper cooling you can even put that in your tent... fill the tent up with plants, and keep the cooltube 1k light close to canopy, and you will be pulling WELL over a pound every harvest.. i though i gave you a link for a 1000 watt m/h-hps convesrion light, with both bulbs included, cooltube, and hangers for well under 300 bux!!


 i know i know i should go bigger but goin to try a 400 watt out and when iam tired of that i will boost it up to 1000 but for right now goin to go with the 400 got to see if that 6inch fan will suck most of that heat out of the tube dont want to get something i cant cool off rigt now !! u know? iam still trying to decide whitch one iam getting i almost won a bid on a whole setup with digital ballest ,hangers and everything for $151 but i got outbid by $1 in the last 5 seconds of salke on ebay I WAS SO FUCKING MAD but i got my eye on another one will know in a few hours if i will be getting it or not


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 28, 2010)

LOL thats so fucked up

People always do that tho on ebay, they wait till the last second to out bid you.


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 28, 2010)

howak47 said:


> i know i know i should go bigger but goin to try a 400 watt out and when iam tired of that i will boost it up to 1000 but for right now goin to go with the 400 got to see if that 6inch fan will suck most of that heat out of the tube dont want to get something i cant cool off rigt now !! u know? iam still trying to decide whitch one iam getting i almost won a bid on a whole setup with digital ballest ,hangers and everything for $151 but i got outbid by $1 in the last 5 seconds of salke on ebay I WAS SO FUCKING MAD but i got my eye on another one will know in a few hours if i will be getting it or not


Fuckin EBAY!!! Im just excited to see u try any HID. Ur gonna b AMAZED!


----------



## howak47 (Jun 28, 2010)

SICC";4334306]LOL thats so fucked up
People always do that tho on ebay said:


> Fuckin EBAY!!! Im just excited to see u try any HID. Ur gonna b AMAZED!


 yea i cant wait to try it out how hjot does a cooltube get with a 6in fan hooked to it do u know?


----------



## poplars (Jun 28, 2010)

theexpress said:


> nice.. im pretty ure today one of my sk clones at one location will be dead... due to a mag. def. that i tried to fix too late... but i topped the healthy sk 3 days ago so today it should have new node growth!!!! im tryna pull 6 oz off that now little clone... but that clone is starting to take off in growth... ima grow it out str8 up like a bush!!!!


hell yeah bro, bush style is the best way . . . I love the yields from outdoor plants . . . so badass . . . . 

sucks about that one SK clone . . . . . small plant + a deficiency weakening + the intensity of the sun = dead plant . . . . 

its gonna be a great year.


----------



## howak47 (Jun 28, 2010)

WELL I TRANSPLANTED THE GWS X SK CLONE AND PUT IT IN FLOWERING TENT AND TRANSPLANTED THE BLUE CHEESE CLONE OUT OF CUP AND INTO WHAT THE GWS X SK WAS IN!
LAST PIC IS OF THE BUBBA KUSH ITS FINALLY STARTING TO FLOWER GOOD


----------



## howak47 (Jun 28, 2010)

WELL THIS IS THE SAME LIGHT LETS SEE IF I CAN WIN THIS ONE CHECK IT OUT AND LET ME KNOW WHAT U ALL THINK!!!http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=330445762254&Category=42225&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 28, 2010)

howak47 said:


> WELL THIS IS THE SAME LIGHT LETS SEE IF I CAN WIN THIS ONE CHECK IT OUT AND LET ME KNOW WHAT U ALL THINK!!!http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=330445762254&Category=42225&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2


 It is a pretty good deal, but I would really skip the 400w and go for something like this...
http://cgi.ebay.com/600w-MH-HPS-Lamps-Air-Coolable-Xtrasun-Lumatek-120V-/130398193964?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e5c56892c
I know you want to start with the smaller, but Im just going by my personal prefrence, and a 400w is a waste of time unless you are new to growing. I think with your skill level, anything less than a 600w would just be spending money on something that wont get the results you are easily capable of achieviing. Im a decent grower, with my 400w I got just under 10oz, with my 600w, I got just over a pound. Seems pretty obvious.


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 28, 2010)

I will be cooler in there, than it is now, with a 6"

U shoulda entered that BC in the Party Cup Comp


----------



## howak47 (Jun 28, 2010)

integra21 said:


> it is a pretty good deal, but i would really skip the 400w and go for something like this...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/600w-mh-hps-lamps-air-coolable-xtrasun-lumatek-120v-/130398193964?cmd=viewitem&pt=lh_defaultdomain_0&hash=item1e5c56892c
> i know you want to start with the smaller, but im just going by my personal prefrence, and a 400w is a waste of time unless you are new to growing. I think with your skill level, anything less than a 600w would just be spending money on something that wont get the results you are easily capable of achieviing. Im a decent grower, with my 400w i got just under 10oz, with my 600w, i got just over a pound. Seems pretty obvious.


 yea man i know but i cant spend that much and iam lucky iam able to get anything cause i just lost my job last week so iam unemployed for the time being !! But 10 ozs is more than fine with me for now cause all i get now is like 3 or 4 i just need to see how everything works and how hot this thing is goin to be !! Hopefully i win this one but if not i got another one that is a buy it now for $189 for everthing but the timer and one mh light bulb that if i get this one he is going to give me 2 hps bulbs


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 28, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea man i know but i cant spend that much and iam lucky iam able to get anything cause i just lost my job last week so iam unemployed for the time being !! But 10 ozs is more than fine with me for now cause all i get now is like 3 or 4 i just need to see how everything works and how hot this thing is goin to be !! Hopefully i win this one but if not i got another one that is a buy it now for $189 for everthing but the timer and one mh light bulb that if i get this one he is going to give me 2 hps bulbs


A 400 will be plenty for you in my opinion.
Hopefully the bid go's well, make sure to keep on that shit, it said it had like 15 bidders. Gonna be a war zone out there haha.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 28, 2010)

i'm ready for my 600.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 28, 2010)

just a few minute aK ,, g'luck.. 
i'm bout try n bid on some soil.


----------



## howak47 (Jun 28, 2010)

WELL I GOT FUCKED AGAIN ON EBAY IT HAD 10 SECONDS LEFT AND I BID $180 THEN IT WENT TO 182 THEN I PUT 185 AND THERE WAS 2 SECONDS LEFT AND THAT FUCKER GOT IT FOR $187.50...IAM DONE BIDING I THINK IAM GOING TO GET THIS ONE INSTEAD http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180518024664&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 28, 2010)

LOL dont do it 

look at this, that mucaville is bs 

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&hs=CDl&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&q=mucaville+usa&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 28, 2010)

http://htgsupply.com/growlights.asp?categoryID=1&subcategoryID=155&typeID=55 .. checc them if u havnt..


----------



## theexpress (Jun 28, 2010)

that six inch fan will def cool a 600 watter..... but go with the 1k cuzz its like the same price!!!!! you will not be sorry.. andf after you see what one 1000 watter can do your gonna wanna buy like 7-9 more!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jun 28, 2010)

that one sk clone is still alive to but who knows for how long.. the other one is already starting to very visably bush out from being topped 3 days ago... i will top again july 13th, and july 26th, and one-two more times in august before bloom start around late aug. for us here...... that plant at that location will only be getting miracle grow nutes lol... save me your shit i know mg is hot nutes, but i know how to use it!!! next feeding will be tommorow night at half teaspoon per gallon!!! they took the last feeding well wich was a lil less then half teaspoon per gallon..... im feeding very dilute, and ofeten like once a week to 10 days... by next month i will be feeding at a full teaspoon a gallon and wont go any higher then that!!! even though mg says to water outdoor plants with the big ass tablespoon on the other end of the smaller teaspoon... i will not be feeding my already nute finky strain at that dose.....


----------



## howak47 (Jun 28, 2010)

theexpress said:


> that six inch fan will def cool a 600 watter..... but go with the 1k cuzz its like the same price!!!!! you will not be sorry.. andf after you see what one 1000 watter can do your gonna wanna buy like 7-9 more!!!!!


ok good so all i have to do is hook that 6inch to the tube so it sucks all the hot air out right? i know i should but u know me just workin my way up hahahah look how long it took for me to even think bout getting a hps hahaha


----------



## theexpress (Jun 28, 2010)

howak47 said:


> ok good so all i have to do is hook that 6inch to the tube so it sucks all the hot air out right? i know i should but u know me just workin my way up hahahah look how long it took for me to even think bout getting a hps hahaha


 
man yeah get that 1k light with a 400-465 cfm fan and you will be rolling in mad weed

listen to your boy chitown bro!!! i wouldnt give you no bad advice... dont fuck around get the big light.... its not gonna raise you electrict bill all crazy, and you can keep it cool in your tent..

i can tell you that sourkush buds grown under 1000 watts plus of hid light are hella choice and full and rock hard.. you thought that shit was dense under your cfls... man your gonna be shocked


----------



## howak47 (Jun 28, 2010)

theexpress said:


> man yeah get that 1k light with a 400-465 cfm fan and you will be rolling in mad weed
> 
> listen to your boy chitown bro!!! i wouldnt give you no bad advice... dont fuck around get the big light.... its not gonna raise you electrict bill all crazy, and you can keep it cool in your tent..
> 
> i can tell you that sourkush buds grown under 1000 watts plus of hid light are hella choice and full and rock hard.. you thought that shit was dense under your cfls... man your gonna be shocked


i trust u man and if i had the extra cash i would do it but this is all i can get right now ...but the 400 should still be a huge dif dont u think?


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 28, 2010)

howak47 said:


> i trust u man and if i had the extra cash i would do it but this is all i can get right now ...but the 400 should still be a huge dif dont u think?


 Yeah, It will definetly be an improvement over the cfl's. Cant wail to see you get it up and going. When I said I got just under 10oz, that was my first grow, and the only one that got finished with my 400w, so I bet you can get even more.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 29, 2010)

then just wait untill you get the cash for the 1000 watter


----------



## howak47 (Jun 29, 2010)

well got some bad news the last gws x sk seems to have turned Hermie on mle i hope nothing got on any of the other plantsso i moved it to the other room and got it under the aerogarden i have been flushing this plant for the last 3 weeks when do yall think i should harvest it? buds look funny the last pic is of one of my dogs checking the plant out she loves weed hahahhah


----------



## theexpress (Jun 29, 2010)

i would give that plant about a week more man!! how the trichs? what week you on?


----------



## howak47 (Jun 29, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i would give that plant about a week more man!! how the trichs? what week you on?


yea thats what i was thinking!!! the trics are more than half a light amber hahahah iam not sure what week iam on all i know is that i planted it on 3/23/10 but i forgot to write down the day it went into tent


----------



## poplars (Jun 29, 2010)

well I still think that's totally salvageable bud . . . didn't see any big male pods so . . . should be alright . . . . 

ps. I can finally vape again . . . . soooo highhh, just vaping through a hot water bong . . . so smooth


----------



## howak47 (Jun 29, 2010)

poplars said:


> well I still think that's totally salvageable bud . . . didn't see any big male pods so . . . should be alright . . . .
> 
> ps. I can finally vape again . . . . soooo highhh, just vaping through a hot water bong . . . so smooth


 i dont know poplars it has a bunch of pods of the lower branches not goin to takle kthe chance of it getting on my bc ,rocklock or bubba kush it will be good under the aerogarden light!!! 
hell yea man thats good i love to vape


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 29, 2010)

howak47 said:


> i dont know poplars it has a bunch of pods of the lower branches not goin to takle kthe chance of it getting on my bc ,rocklock or bubba kush it will be good under the aerogarden light!!!
> hell yea man thats good i love to vape


 collect some pollen man..


----------



## theexpress (Jun 29, 2010)

that one sk clone lol it aint looking to pretty..... its on its last leg... i look at it like this.. fuck that bitch ass plant.. it wanted to die from mag. def. all like a bitch even though i treated it with epsom salt.... wasnt worthy of being called sourkush!!! the other clone is doing fucking amazing.. keep seeing rabbits right by it so ima soak some corncobs in viniger and put them around the spot, along with some dog hair.... should be good untill next rainfall


----------



## theexpress (Jun 29, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea thats what i was thinking!!! the trics are more than half a light amber hahahah iam not sure what week iam on all i know is that i planted it on 3/23/10 but i forgot to write down the day it went into tent


 
yeah sux it hermied, but that weed looks fucking fire.. isolate it and let her finish.. only like 5-7 more days on her.. and even if she pollinated some of your other plants already that might actually turn out to be a good thing... i can promise you if that was the case not all those beans will be hermi... you seen actual bannas on that plant? or you think the bms could have poll. her?


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jun 29, 2010)

yo howak are all your grows still 12/12 from seed or are u vegging them b4 u flower?


----------



## howak47 (Jun 29, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> yo howak are all your grows still 12/12 from seed or are u vegging them b4 u flower?


 no i got the tent for flowering and the old desk is the veg area


----------



## howak47 (Jun 29, 2010)

theexpress said:


> yeah sux it hermied, but that weed looks fucking fire.. isolate it and let her finish.. only like 5-7 more days on her.. and even if she pollinated some of your other plants already that might actually turn out to be a good thing... i can promise you if that was the case not all those beans will be hermi... you seen actual bannas on that plant? or you think the bms could have poll. her?


 yea that sucks but it will be ok!!!no i have not found bannas yet havent looked that hard ...its very possible the bms did it not sure


----------



## howak47 (Jun 29, 2010)

HELL YEA I JUST GOT A FUCKING DEAL THE SAME LIGHT SETUP AND PERSON THAT I WAS TRYING TO WIN THE OTHER BIDS ON HAD A FEW MORE OF THESE FOR SALE AND I WON THE BID AT $160 THEY RETAIL FOR OVER $300 CHECK IT OUT GOT THEM TO SEND 2 HPS BULBS ALSO JUST ORDERED SOME 6INCH FLEXABLE DUCTING http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330446033916&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## theexpress (Jun 29, 2010)

hell yeah!!!


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hahah, u been biddin for 2 straight days! Glad u finally won yer gonna luv these HIDs. Soon, yer gonna buy a MH conversion, use the 400 for veg, and get the 1000w. It happens to all of us Im bout to just buy a greenhouse, use alllllllllllll the lights.!


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 30, 2010)

Aint nothing wrong vegging with CFL's


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 30, 2010)

hell yea.. and you scored gettin that cooltube.. i'm always on the hunt for a cheap one. 
i woulda still got an mh as well. you neva know when u might want to do a full hid grow. 
veggin under hid is wayyyy faster than cfl. congrats on the grow equipment.

shit, i'm excited for you and sicc.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 30, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4341426]Aint nothing wrong vegging with CFL's [/QUOTE]

Hell nah... love cfl's..


----------



## howak47 (Jun 30, 2010)

yea i will still be using cfls for veg iam going to start using a couple of tha big 300watt cfls for veg after this setup comes !! i can use both mh and hps in this setup but my veg area has like no good ventalation so if i put one in there it would be way to hot yea feel me?


----------



## howak47 (Jun 30, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Hahah, u been biddin for 2 straight days! Glad u finally won yer gonna luv these HIDs. Soon, yer gonna buy a MH conversion, use the 400 for veg, and get the 1000w. It happens to all of us Im bout to just buy a greenhouse, use alllllllllllll the lights.!


 thanks man yea i cant wait to get this all hooked up should be here sometime next week


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 30, 2010)

Good shit on the light Howak. Cant wait to see that girl get up in your tent. But now my favorite cfl grower will be gone and I'll have to find another one. Oh well, id rater see what you can do with more wattage. And for refrence, I use a combo of 100w cfl's and a 100w mh to veg all of my clones.


----------



## howak47 (Jun 30, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Good shit on the light Howak. Cant wait to see that girl get up in your tent. But now my favorite cfl grower will be gone and I'll have to find another one. Oh well, id rater see what you can do with more wattage. And for refrence, I use a combo of 100w cfl's and a 100w mh to veg all of my clones.


 hahaha thanks man there will still be some cfl action hahahh cant wait to see how better this will work!!! thats cool i might have to do something with the veg area in the future thanks for the comments


----------



## theexpress (Jun 30, 2010)

howak47 said:


> hahaha thanks man there will still be some cfl action hahahh cant wait to see how better this will work!!! thats cool i might have to do something with the veg area in the future thanks for the comments


what size is your tent bro?


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 30, 2010)

howak47 said:


>


yo chi checc out this SK i found going bac in this old ass thread haha

all the way bac in February


----------



## theexpress (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeahhhh thats the stuff!!!

BOTH PHENOS ARE JUST SOOO DANK


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 30, 2010)

thats shit is frosty like a mutha fucca 
And it was only under CFL's


----------



## theexpress (Jun 30, 2010)

[quote="sicc";4344961]thats shit is frosty like a mutha fucca 
And it was only under cfl's [/quote]

they are rock fucking hard under hps man.... Shit is has dense has broccoli


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 1, 2010)

theexpress said:


> they are rock fucking hard under hps man.... Shit is has dense has broccoli


Hey ugly, I got a suprize for your brocolli eating monkeyass next week tuesday night.. Stay tuned


Awesome on the light howak.. Looking forward to seeing that badboy in action!


----------



## poplars (Jul 1, 2010)

theexpress said:


> that one sk clone lol it aint looking to pretty..... its on its last leg... i look at it like this.. fuck that bitch ass plant.. it wanted to die from mag. def. all like a bitch even though i treated it with epsom salt.... wasnt worthy of being called sourkush!!! the other clone is doing fucking amazing.. keep seeing rabbits right by it so ima soak some corncobs in viniger and put them around the spot, along with some dog hair.... should be good untill next rainfall


 yeah bro, it was too small man.

if it was a little bit bigger it could handle a mag deficiency probably . .. . or vegged under a HPS . . . . one of the two.

either way, the stress of the sun + a bad deficency will pretty much fuck up any plant . . . . if it's small and not ready for it. I had one of my plants come out with a molybdenum deficiency, but it was big and already used to the sun so one feeding fixed it instantly . . . . 

anyways I've been balancing the holes and shit . . . a couple holes have a slilght excess of clay I've been fixing up. mixed soil in it last watering, going to mix some more soil into it this watering and that should do it good enough.

probably gonna buy my veg nutes today as well. pics in a few days.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 1, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hey ugly, I got a suprize for your brocolli eating monkeyass next week tuesday night.. Stay tuned
> 
> 
> Awesome on the light howak.. Looking forward to seeing that badboy in action!


 
it better be that money ou owe me on that dice game nigga!!!! now take yo punk ass to the store and get me some poi and crackers... lol j/k i im looking forward to your pics...


----------



## howak47 (Jul 1, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4344942]yo chi checc out this SK i found going bac in this old ass thread haha

all the way bac in February[/QUOTE]
hell yea wish i still had them nugs they were so tasty and would put u on your ass!!!


----------



## howak47 (Jul 1, 2010)

goin to the l;ake this weekend for the 4th of july my buddy just called and said he has 1 oz of shrooms so iam goin to be trippin nuts saturday and sunday hahahahh cant wait goin to take the video cam


----------



## theexpress (Jul 1, 2010)

howak47 said:


> goin to the l;ake this weekend for the 4th of july my buddy just called and said he has 1 oz of shrooms so iam goin to be trippin nuts saturday and sunday hahahahh cant wait goin to take the video cam


 

thats gonna be a good time for sure... i kinda miss growing mushrooms... i still got some p.e.s.h. and half a syringe of coasta rican cubensis i could innoculate some grow bags with.... maybe i will get rid of some old inventory


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 1, 2010)

howak47 said:


> goin to the l;ake this weekend for the 4th of july my buddy just called and said he has 1 oz of shrooms so iam goin to be trippin nuts saturday and sunday hahahahh cant wait goin to take the video cam


cool, record somethin cool.

i'm at the lake this weekend too.. or the river.


----------



## howak47 (Jul 1, 2010)

theexpress said:


> thats gonna be a good time for sure... i kinda miss growing mushrooms... i still got some p.e.s.h. and half a syringe of coasta rican cubensis i could innoculate some grow bags with.... maybe i will get rid of some old inventory


 yea it will be fun have not triped in like 2 years !! i was thinking the other day about tryin to get some spores and growinm some cause no one around here gets them my buddy lives in another state.... but wheres a safe place to order some?


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jul 1, 2010)

howak47 said:


> goin to the l;ake this weekend for the 4th of july my buddy just called and said he has 1 oz of shrooms so iam goin to be trippin nuts saturday and sunday hahahahh cant wait goin to take the video cam


damn i havent done shrooms since '99' .. be carefull & be safe yo...


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 1, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea it will be fun have not triped in like 2 years !! i was thinking the other day about tryin to get some spores and growinm some cause no one around here gets them my buddy lives in another state.... but wheres a safe place to order some?


Peep this forum 

http://www.shroomery.org/

I've been wanting to grow shrooms as well


----------



## theexpress (Jul 1, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea it will be fun have not triped in like 2 years !! i was thinking the other day about tryin to get some spores and growinm some cause no one around here gets them my buddy lives in another state.... but wheres a safe place to order some?


 
www.sporeworks.com


----------



## howak47 (Jul 2, 2010)

SICC";4348324]Peep this forum
[url]http://www.shroomery.org/[/url]
I've been wanting to grow shrooms as well[/QUOTE]
[quote="theexpress said:


> www.sporeworks.com


ok thanks ill check it out!!


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 2, 2010)

Let me kno if you do decide to grow some, i've been wanting to do it for a while now


----------



## howak47 (Jul 2, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4350215]Let me kno if you do decide to grow some, i've been wanting to do it for a while now[/QUOTE]
ok i will let u know !! i have been reading up on it alot lately !!! iam goin to see if i can get a spore sample off some of the ones my friend is going to have!! iam leaving real early in the mourning to go meet him to get my trip on !! cant wait got camara charged and ready i will odo a update of the plants when i gjhet back sunday or iot might be monday depends on how iam feellin hahaha


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 2, 2010)

I personally thought growing shrooms was a pain in the ass. I originally did it in my current grow room and it always went fine, but as soon as I decided to grow herb in there and moved the shrooms, every batch I had contaminated. Shroomery is a great resource. I actually originally started my journal on their sister site the growery. So if you stumble over there, you can see my grow with Hi-res pics. The name is the same as on here. I still have a ton of spores(penis envy, B+, hawians, and 2 others I cant remember. I can see what is left and look up where I got them, because it was some of the best spores I had ever gotten, large syringes that were completely blace, none of that half clear bullshit. I know Chitown uses bags, but I had much better luck and bigger yields using Mono-tubs. I tried several techs. PF cakes are usually what new guys try, but you dont get shit from them.

Here's my last batch that didnt contaminate. Hawiians Mono Tub


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 2, 2010)

damn..they look nice .. how do you know when to harvest?


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 2, 2010)

Right after the caps start to open. At least thats when I pull them.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 2, 2010)

yeah those hawaiins are nice ematy fruits with few aborts. i got a whole 10 cc syringe left of them... ima go buy some wildbird seed when i get a chance.. happy 4th of july to you all though in the mean time!!!


----------



## poplars (Jul 3, 2010)

well the SK are growing ridiculously quickly like I thought they would. I'm pretty sure in a week or two they'll be growing SEVERAL inches a day . . . . . I'm pretty sure a couple of them are already growing an inch a day already. I fed them with some 15-30-15 just to balance out their macronutrients and fix any possible deficiencies, allow them to sort of take off. I"m going to go to the grow shop soon to buy some /real/ veg food, but for now 15-30-15 isn't bad at all for 1-2 feedings.

will take pics tomorrow.

edit: also turned out that one of the Sk plants had an MG deficiency too! 

I gave everyone some mg just in case


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 3, 2010)

haha, we shoulda bet chi.. Carwin tapped!


----------



## theexpress (Jul 4, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> haha, we shoulda bet chi.. Carwin tapped!


 
i had brock winning but by tko... he took carwins best and survived lol... who can beat brock?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 4, 2010)

honestly.. i feel like brock is the tru champ. who gon take him.. Gonzaga?.. Dos Santos?... i wanna see brock vs congo.. cheick can get wit brock.. if he tighten up..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 4, 2010)

Cain Valesquez will beat his ass.


theexpress said:


> i had brock winning but by tko... he took carwins best and survived lol... who can beat brock?


----------



## theexpress (Jul 4, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> honestly.. i feel like brock is the tru champ. who gon take him.. Gonzaga?.. Dos Santos?... i wanna see brock vs congo.. cheick can get wit brock.. if he tighten up..


congo is a can!!!!! gonzaga can ko brock with a headkick but good luck... brock would never stand with cigano!!! cigano would eat him up on the feet... but i dont see cigano stuffing brocks double leg take down!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jul 4, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Cain Valesquez will beat his ass.


 
hahahahaha cain velasquez will get rape anyway by brock.. standing up, on the ground w/e!!! cain is only a above average striker, and just cuzz he ko an over the hill big nog dont mean shit!!! cuzz when it boils down to it cain dont have ko power in any hand!!! and his great wrestling at 245 will get trumped by brocks 265 pound great wrestling.... only hope is if jds can land on on the botton {chin or right behind the ear!} and get the tko... but its hard to do this off your back..... bottom line. cain cant ko, tko, or submit lesnar...... and i dont see him staying on top of brock for 5 rounds getting the u.d.!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 4, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Cain Valesquez will beat his ass.


i like cain, but doubtful.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 4, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i like cain, but doubtful.


i wanna see can...lol i mean cain stand and bang with jds and get his ass done up like he did big nog


----------



## howak47 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hello everyone iam back had a fuckin blast tripped nuts all weekend  iam still a little messed up hahahahh bad news though i left my video cam charger at the lake 1hour and 20 minutes away so if i make any videos it will be with the old camara i have this sucks i wanted to make a good video but guess i will just do some -pics instead !!! Probly have them up tommorrw dont know if i can do it now


----------



## theexpress (Jul 4, 2010)

howak47 said:


> Hello everyone iam back had a fuckin blast tripped nuts all weekend  iam still a little messed up hahahahh bad news though i left my video cam charger at the lake 1hour and 20 minutes away so if i make any videos it will be with the old camara i have this sucks i wanted to make a good video but guess i will just do some -pics instead !!! Probly have them up tommorrw dont know if i can do it now


i will be waiting for those updates!!! i have had a decent 4th too.. i havent been sober since like thurday lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 4, 2010)

theexpress said:


> hahahahaha cain velasquez will get rape anyway by brock.. standing up, on the ground w/e!!! cain is only a above average striker, and just cuzz he ko an over the hill big nog dont mean shit!!! cuzz when it boils down to it cain dont have ko power in any hand!!! and his great wrestling at 245 will get trumped by brocks 265 pound great wrestling.... only hope is if jds can land on on the botton {chin or right behind the ear!} and get the tko... but its hard to do this off your back..... bottom line. cain cant ko, tko, or submit lesnar...... and i dont see him staying on top of brock for 5 rounds getting the u.d.!!


come back and talk to me when you know what your talking about, newb... everytime we differed, weren't you always on the wrong side of the stick? if you forgot, the answer is yes.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 4, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> come back and talk to me when you know what your talking about, newb... everytime we differed, weren't you always on the wrong side of the stick? if you forgot, the answer is yes.


lol w/e "noob" been into ufc snce it started back in 93.... what happend to brock getting ko'd??? lol cain will get chumped... cain will not be able to toss around brock like how he did to big ben rothwell can ass!!!!! cain has nothing but crazy ass wrestling skills... cains 245 is not the same has broks 265.... we can go on sherdog and do a sig bet if u wanna... cuzz cain face will be turned into hamburger meat after a lil bit of brocks hammerfists banging away


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 4, 2010)

so you a ufc groupie then? figures... I been in it and AT it since you were shitting in your underwears, newb.


----------



## poplars (Jul 4, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> so you a ufc groupie then? figures... I been in it and AT it since you were shitting in your underwears, newb.


LOL, I love these battles you two get into ahahahah


edit: well, no pics today. camera needs new batteries . . . . . pics in 2-3 days for sure.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 5, 2010)

yooo doc i thought u had a surprize for me today?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 5, 2010)

theexpress said:


> yooo doc i thought u had a surprize for me today?


not today, tuesday. tuesday night, hawai'i time to be exact. I didn't forget


----------



## theexpress (Jul 5, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> not today, tuesday. tuesday night, hawai'i time to be exact. I didn't forget


[email protected] time!!! time dont matter in paradise!! who you tryna play?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 5, 2010)

theexpress said:


> [email protected] time!!! time dont matter in paradise!! who you tryna play?


hahahaha! you right, time don't matter in paradise

I'll get those pics though, from what kkday tells me, the SK's are lookin good and frosty.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 5, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahahaha! you right, time don't matter in paradise
> 
> I'll get those pics though, from what kkday tells me, the SK's are lookin good and frosty.


you just cant fuck with the sourkush!!! the real sourkush!!!!! chitown runs it....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWypBSoMeWs


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 5, 2010)

hahaha. you know!!
[video=youtube;iWypBSoMeWs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWypBSoMeWs[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Jul 5, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKW82iHMsLQ&feature=related


had to do it


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 5, 2010)

for a tool, you got good taste in music. LOL


----------



## theexpress (Jul 5, 2010)

this one is some riding music dedicated to my hawaiin folkks.......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKW82iHMsLQ&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Jul 5, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> for a tool, you got good taste in music. LOL


 

lololol thanx


----------



## howak47 (Jul 5, 2010)

HERES SOME PICS OF THE ONES IN VEG !! I WILL HAVE A LITTLE SLIDE SHOW OF THE ONES IN THE TENT IN A WHILE !! IT SUCKS I CANT DO A VIDEO CAUSE I LEFT MY FUCKING CHARGER AT THE LAKE BUT I THINK IAM GOIN TO DRIVE UP THERE AND GET IT THIS WEEKEND..I CANT GO WITHOUT THE GOOD CAM


----------



## howak47 (Jul 5, 2010)

UPDATE SLIDE SHOW 
[youtube]Us2X2LI5h9Y[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 5, 2010)

diesel pheno sk?

succs about the cam, hope you enjoyed ya trip.


----------



## howak47 (Jul 5, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> diesel pheno sk?
> 
> succs about the cam, hope you enjoyed ya trip.


 not sure !! yea it sucks now i got to go all the way back to get it  hell yea i enjoyed my trip to da lake and my trip hahah tripped all weekend got a 8th left maybe i will trip again this weekend


----------



## theexpress (Jul 6, 2010)

u got both phenos


----------



## howak47 (Jul 6, 2010)

theexpress said:


> u got both phenos


 yea i just looked at them again and i can clearly see that now hahaha guess i was still a bit out of it from the weekend hahahaha


----------



## howak47 (Jul 6, 2010)

heres the gws x sk that iam, bout to harvest either today or tomorrow its been in dark for 24 hours already and has been flushed for past 3 to 3 1/2 weeks


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 6, 2010)

so from your point of view the complete darkness tricc works?


----------



## theexpress (Jul 6, 2010)

that sk x gws looks flame man!!! happy harvesting


----------



## howak47 (Jul 6, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> so from your point of view the complete darkness tricc works?


yea it works cause plants do there growing at night so after its flushed real good put it in dark 24 to 48 hours and it will plump up i have taken pics before and after and u can see a dif 



theexpress said:


> that sk x gws looks flame man!!! happy harvesting


 thanks chi


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 6, 2010)

Looks like some dank


----------



## howak47 (Jul 6, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4364550]Looks like some dank [/QUOTE]
thanks sicc


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 6, 2010)

New update is up Howak, here's a bud porn shot from it, and there's a lot more and better ones in the update. This is my Piss at 32 days 12/12


----------



## theexpress (Jul 6, 2010)

catpiss????^^^


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 7, 2010)

all the credit goes to kkday, I just took the pics....enjoy !!

[video=youtube;HFvaYRll-II]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFvaYRll-II[/video]





told you I'd come through chitown  look at that frost at 3 weeks outdoors dude, not even halfway there yet.....


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 7, 2010)

theexpress said:


> catpiss????^^^


 Its a local growers strain. It is Catpiss crossed with NL I believe. 


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> all the credit goes to kkday, I just took the pics....enjoy !!
> 
> [video=youtube;HFvaYRll-II]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFvaYRll-II[/video]
> 
> ...


 THose SK look sick doc. Good lordy, I know who Im coming to visit on vacation!


----------



## theexpress (Jul 7, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> all the credit goes to kkday, I just took the pics....enjoy !!
> 
> [video=youtube;HFvaYRll-II]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFvaYRll-II[/video]
> 
> ...




gotta love it huh!!!! she is super frosty from the get go!!!! in 5 weeks it will be harvest time!!! thats gonna blow the super silver haze and other shit yall growing outta the water jack!!! life in paradise is about to get a lil more relaxed!!!!n thank you for the lovely pics... she grows exeleent in the tropics..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 7, 2010)

very nice @docG .. kkday did his thing.. and of course honorable mention for chitown


----------



## theexpress (Jul 7, 2010)

lol i bet kkday is super happy he took clones.......


----------



## theexpress (Jul 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEWNDreiJ_0&feature=related.....................


----------



## theexpress (Jul 7, 2010)

free the lil hommie bump j


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QOhcsSEmv8&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Jul 7, 2010)

dont test these streets....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1tCKOcrC7w&feature=related


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words gang. I'll be sure to pass them on to kkday.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 7, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Thanks for the kind words gang. I'll be sure to pass them on to kkday.


 
hell yeah bro i cant wait till my outdoor sk starts budding out... i got a good month and a half before it even starts though... hope she veges big in that amount of time!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey bro, you got the VIP special viewing, this is the only pics I posted. Still gotta post up in the HI thread and elsewhere's. I gotta go work now but look for more shots later in the HI thread..


----------



## theexpress (Jul 7, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hey bro, you got the VIP special viewing, this is the only pics I posted. Still gotta post up in the HI thread and elsewhere's. I gotta go work now but look for more shots later in the HI thread..


 
well thank u for blessing us with the pics first


----------



## howak47 (Jul 7, 2010)

hell yea doc the sk looks great!! keep up the dank ass growin


----------



## theexpress (Jul 8, 2010)

bummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmp


----------



## theexpress (Jul 8, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOoiFvGw8Kc&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Jul 8, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaCwsu1n3x0&feature=related


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 8, 2010)

if there was any good music comin out "the met" i'dpost it.. but i'm in the south so u know what it is .. ayee!


----------



## theexpress (Jul 8, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> if there was any good music comin out "the met" i'dpost it.. but i'm in the south so u know what it is .. ayee!


 
the met??????????????


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 8, 2010)

u kno like.. chi-town or the jungle is to chicago as "the metro" is columbia. go Cocks..


----------



## howak47 (Jul 9, 2010)

heres some pics of the great white shark x sour kush wet and dry  the final weight was 25 grams so not bad!! enjoy


----------



## howak47 (Jul 9, 2010)

hey can i take a clone off of a clone? and will it do just as good?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 9, 2010)

damn right.. some people say genetics deplete over generations.. but some people clone strictly off of clones. and some people clone off of the same mother for years. either way i say if u like what u growing keep cloning until you notice degradation in quality..

edit: but defnately do it, cloning off of a 1 gen clon most def ant changin nothin.


----------



## howak47 (Jul 9, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> damn right.. some people say genetics deplete over generations.. but some people clone strictly off of clones. and some people clone off of the same mother for years. either way i say if u like what u growing keep cloning until you notice degradation in quality..
> 
> edit: but defnately do it, cloning off of a 1 gen clon most def ant changin nothin.


 ok thats what i thought but wanted to make sure !!!


----------



## theexpress (Jul 9, 2010)

first off howak.. congrats on another goergeous harvest!!! your sk crosses are always dank has fuck and interesting and im very happy i plugged you with the sk... wait untill you get your hid then your really be cooking with gas... to answer your ? yes you can take a clone from a clone!!! people do it all the time... and mothers in general {from clone or seed} do lose vigor and slight potency over time... but were talking like years.. you should always get a fresher mother atleast every 3 years... though on the flip side... you got the dutch with skunk# 1 clone mothers still alive from the 70's!!! but they do lose vigor over time...


----------



## theexpress (Jul 9, 2010)

my sk outside closest to me is doing fucking fantastic!!!! only topped once and has 3 main heads on it and is bushing out like crazy.......


----------



## poplars (Jul 9, 2010)

theexpress said:


> my sk outside closest to me is doing fucking fantastic!!!! only topped once and has 3 main heads on it and is bushing out like crazy.......


hehe, just wait till you see mine 

sorry for no pics lately. promise that will change this week.


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 9, 2010)

pics pics pics


----------



## howak47 (Jul 9, 2010)

theexpress said:


> first off howak.. congrats on another goergeous harvest!!! your sk crosses are always dank has fuck and interesting and im very happy i plugged you with the sk... wait untill you get your hid then your really be cooking with gas... to answer your ? yes you can take a clone from a clone!!! people do it all the time... and mothers in general {from clone or seed} do lose vigor and slight potency over time... but were talking like years.. you should always get a fresher mother atleast every 3 years... though on the flip side... you got the dutch with skunk# 1 clone mothers still alive from the 70's!!! but they do lose vigor over time...


thanks chi!!! ok cool thanks for the info and i just got the hps in got it put together and its hanging in the tent i have to finish putting it up tomorrow mourning that bitch is bright as fuck hahaha cant wait to see what it does to my yields


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jul 9, 2010)

howak47 said:


> thanks chi!!! ok cool thanks for the info and i just got the hps in got it put together and its hanging in the tent i have to finish putting it up tomorrow mourning that bitch is bright as fuck hahaha cant wait to see what it does to my yields


lol.. your gonna see bigger plants watch.. can't wait to see my self


----------



## howak47 (Jul 9, 2010)

heres a couple of pics of the new 400watt hps cooltube i just got today !!!!!! i will finish puting it up tomorrow and will have more pics with plants in tent and fans hooked up and all !!!


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jul 9, 2010)

damn howk looks like my tent heres my set up ...View attachment 1036609


----------



## theexpress (Jul 10, 2010)

poplars said:


> hehe, just wait till you see mine
> 
> sorry for no pics lately. promise that will change this week.


hell yeah..... im going for forreal bush style and will top 3-4 more times untill late aug


----------



## poplars (Jul 10, 2010)

theexpress said:


> hell yeah..... im going for forreal bush style and will top 3-4 more times untill late aug


mine are growing into perfect bushes without topping at all. I highly doubt I'll need to top because this shit is gonna be ridiculous even if I don't top.


----------



## howak47 (Jul 10, 2010)

NEW VIDEO WITH HPS
[youtube]k1VSxWviIVk[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jul 10, 2010)

howak47 said:


> NEW VIDEO WITH HPS
> [youtube]k1VSxWviIVk[/youtube]


'
you could havge easily put a 600 in there lol looks great though


----------



## theexpress (Jul 10, 2010)

poplars said:


> mine are growing into perfect bushes without topping at all. I highly doubt I'll need to top because this shit is gonna be ridiculous even if I don't top.


when im saying bush lil buddy i litterly mean bush!!!!! and i know what you mean about branching out well naturally... im aiming for a 2.5 foot tall plant that is 4-5 feet wide!!!


----------



## poplars (Jul 10, 2010)

theexpress said:


> when im saying bush lil buddy i litterly mean bush!!!!! and i know what you mean about branching out well naturally... im aiming for a 2.5 foot tall plant that is 4-5 feet wide!!!


ah yeah I've seen plants like that. 

man they're like doubling in size every 4 days, this is gonna be intense.

ps. the feminized church seed showed its female preflowers a few days ago


----------



## theexpress (Jul 10, 2010)

poplars said:


> ah yeah I've seen plants like that.
> 
> man they're like doubling in size every 4 days, this is gonna be intense.
> 
> ps. the feminized church seed showed its female preflowers a few days ago


 
damn mine arent growin that fast though!!! how are those 2 big swo;;e ass sk plants doing??? all the suspense is killing me bro!!! i need to see how those sk vegged over 4-5 months indoors/outdoors are doing!!


----------



## poplars (Jul 10, 2010)

psh they got fucked up by the sun, like I thought they would. maybe ONE of them survived. but like I said, the vegging ones are kicking their ass . . . . 

like, it's grown maybe an INCH, whereas 2 of the clones are almost 2 feet already . . . .. 

if I ever want to do something like that, putting out big vegged plants, they HAVE to be vegged under a HPS otherwise they'll just get fucked over by all that weak pre-established growth. 

I expect the SK to get atleast 4 feet tall by the time they start budding.

I have a northern light plant that's already almost 4 feet tall and is probably gonna hit 6 feet by the end of the year, it's gonna be fucking ridiculous. the other northern light is just behind it ahaha. it's off the fuckin hook.

ps. I'll take pics today if I have enough battery power in my camera to snap every plant . . . will let you know in 30-45 mins.

pics are coming!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jul 10, 2010)

poplars said:


> psh they got fucked up by the sun, like I thought they would. maybe ONE of them survived. but like I said, the vegging ones are kicking their ass . . . .
> 
> like, it's grown maybe an INCH, whereas 2 of the clones are almost 2 feet already . . . ..
> 
> ...


that fucking sucks assssssssss man!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jul 10, 2010)

and 2 feet tall??? wtf u didnt top did ya?? lol its all gravey.. mines is only like a 8-9 inch tall bush by 7-8 inches wide... with 3 main colas and every node on them and the plant starting to branch out.... it will be topped 3-4 more times before late august


and when i mean top i mean ima top every new/availabe grow tip!!! not just the top!!!


----------



## poplars (Jul 10, 2010)

FINALLY HERES SOME DANK PICS 

Sweet God clone

Sour Kush:

THC bomb X bubblegum (think it needs more N, I'm buying nutes today don't worry  )

SK

Northern Lights

SK (that had an MG def, + a drainhole that we just discovered 2 days ago.)

The Church!

AK47 clone

HUGE NORTHERN LIGHT!

last 3 SK, last 2 are gonna be the monsters 




you can tell the very very last plant is the Diesel pheno, and the 2 before it are the bubba. 

however, I've noticed a 3rd phenotype that seems to be Bubba, but it has green stems instead of purple stems, and slightly different leaves, weird eh? look at pic 4 and pic 10, those are the two I'm talking about.

edit: and the Sk are more like 1.5 feet tall, and no I didn't top, topping would make my life impossible at this point because that strain is already so bushy it doesn't need it.


and I know what you mean by topping to bush out a plant . . . I nkow people who got 3.5 lbs a plant that were only 4 feet tall, but about 5-6 feet wide.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 10, 2010)

yeah it was my disesel pheno that didnt make it and had the mag. issue!!! those look great man not just the sk but everything.. the n/l too!!! pictures 4 and 10 are the same pheno!.. trust me when it all cut and dry those 2 are gonna be identical!


----------



## poplars (Jul 10, 2010)

theexpress said:


> yeah it was my disesel pheno that didnt make it and had the mag. issue!!! those look great man not just the sk but everything.. the n/l too!!! pictures 4 and 10 are the same pheno!.. trust me when it all cut and dry those 2 are gonna be identical!


yeah dude the one that has the mag deficiency is the diesel pheno as well, but it's definitely recovering just fine.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 10, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah dude the one that has the mag deficiency is the diesel pheno as well, but it's definitely recovering just fine.


 

yeah mine died.. its looking like the bubba pheno is a lil more hearty outdoors... andit takes the heat { 90 degreese plus} and intense ass hot summer july sun like a fucking champ!!!!! also high humidity!!! nothing hurts that fucker only helps it!!


----------



## poplars (Jul 10, 2010)

theexpress said:


> yeah mine died.. its looking like the bubba pheno is a lil more hearty outdoors... andit takes the heat { 90 degreese plus} and intense ass hot summer july sun like a fucking champ!!!!! also high humidity!!! nothing hurts that fucker only helps it!!


same with the diesel pheno too, as long as it doesn't have any deficiencies or problems, it's growing faster than both phenos! 

but I do prefer the growth patterns of the bubba pheno, much more equal and beautiful.

edit: we've been hitting the low 100s the past 3 days and they've been soaking it up!


----------



## theexpress (Jul 10, 2010)

poplars said:


> same with the diesel pheno too, as long as it doesn't have any deficiencies or problems, it's growing faster than both phenos!
> 
> but I do prefer the growth patterns of the bubba pheno, much more equal and beautiful.
> 
> edit: we've been hitting the low 100s the past 3 days and they've been soaking it up!


we have yet to hit 100 yet... hope we dont this year 93 and 88% humidity plus are hot enough for me.. lol


----------



## poplars (Jul 10, 2010)

the plants should be able to handle such temperatures just fine provided they've been watered well and are in the ground. 


it's so cool though man, in the dirt outside, they grow up to several inches a day . . . so literally every time you go out and look at them they look different, especially at this stage.

I'm buying veg nutes today, since they;'re rushing now this is the perfect time to get it to them.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 10, 2010)

poplars said:


> the plants should be able to handle such temperatures just fine provided they've been watered well and are in the ground.
> 
> 
> it's so cool though man, in the dirt outside, they grow up to several inches a day . . . so literally every time you go out and look at them they look different, especially at this stage.
> ...


yeah they get big after a heavey rainfall too... im still feeding miracle grow for veg.. i think its like 24-8-10 or some shit... got alot of urea based nitrogen in there!!! lacks some other shit like calcium, mag. sulfur... but thats why i water with well water!!! hahahaha its got all that in there!!!


----------



## poplars (Jul 10, 2010)

yeah I water with well water too, 7.0 ph, that's probably why it always turns out so great every year, the more you feed it at 7.0 ph the lower the ph goes and they can absorb the most at 6.0, so it must work perfectly like that 

edit: man I'm really stoked to see how htis NL turns out . . . I've never had a plant THIS big at this stage in the game . . . 

it's growing like an inch a day or more, it's intense as fuck . . . . this is gonna be insane . . . hopefully it finishes in late september or something that'd be badass . . . .


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 10, 2010)

The light should be a sick upgrade Howak. Welcome to the HID world. How are the girls likeing the light swap, mine always take a couple of days to a week to get used to the swap from floro's to my 600w. 

Poplars, those plants look great bro. Cant wait to see them in a month or two.


----------



## poplars (Jul 10, 2010)

yeah thanks integra they're growing so fast, I expect most of the SK's to be atleast 4 feet by the time they start budding, so it will be amazing . . 

the NL is going to be like 5-6 feet when it starts budding


----------



## theexpress (Jul 10, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah I water with well water too, 7.0 ph, that's probably why it always turns out so great every year, the more you feed it at 7.0 ph the lower the ph goes and they can absorb the most at 6.0, so it must work perfectly like that
> 
> edit: man I'm really stoked to see how htis NL turns out . . . I've never had a plant THIS big at this stage in the game . . .
> 
> it's growing like an inch a day or more, it's intense as fuck . . . . this is gonna be insane . . . hopefully it finishes in late september or something that'd be badass . . . .


well water is the lick when it comes to benificial minerals and such!!! well water, rain water, and clean river, stream, or pond water is the best water to use imo


----------



## howak47 (Jul 10, 2010)

theexpress said:


> '
> you could havge easily put a 600 in there lol looks great though


hahahah this barely fits in the tent its 1/2 inch smaller than the tent hahahha yea i guess so !! thanks chi i just hung another fan up and moved my ballest off the wall i was getting a little to warm it was wiggin me out so i got it on a block on the floor now


----------



## howak47 (Jul 10, 2010)

everything is lookin great poplars !!! cant wait to see them with nugs on em


----------



## howak47 (Jul 10, 2010)

bout to eat some more shrooms in about 2 hours waitin on my buddy to get here!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 10, 2010)

damn haha


----------



## theexpress (Jul 10, 2010)

howak47 said:


> hahahah this barely fits in the tent its 1/2 inch smaller than the tent hahahha yea i guess so !! thanks chi i just hung another fan up and moved my ballest off the wall i was getting a little to warm it was wiggin me out so i got it on a block on the floor now


a 600 watter is like the same size has a 400 watter bulb wise


----------



## theexpress (Jul 10, 2010)

those boomer look great!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Jul 10, 2010)

theexpress said:


> a 600 watter is like the same size has a 400 watter bulb wise


 oo really oo well this will have to do FOR NOW hahhahaha


----------



## howak47 (Jul 10, 2010)

theexpress said:


> those boomer look great!!!!


 thanks boput to eat them yummyyyy


----------



## theexpress (Jul 11, 2010)

howak47 said:


> thanks boput to eat them yummyyyy


dried shrooms taste like unsalted sunflower seeds to me... but when there fresh ill they taste bitter has fuck


----------



## ganjaluvr (Jul 11, 2010)

howak47 said:


>


I've got that exact same grinder. I love catching all the trichs.. and saving those for a rainy day.

Nice.

peace..


----------



## howak47 (Jul 11, 2010)

theexpress said:


> dried shrooms taste like unsalted sunflower seeds to me... but when there fresh ill they taste bitter has fuck


 yea they kind of do taste like that hahahha damn iam feeling fruited out today great tripp


----------



## theexpress (Jul 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMlPVpXtkJY


----------



## howak47 (Jul 12, 2010)

theexpress said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMlPVpXtkJY


 oo my god dude i lisened to that while i was trippin last weekend my buddy had it on a cd


----------



## howak47 (Jul 12, 2010)

[youtube]wCAM3C3dpIA&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## howak47 (Jul 12, 2010)

little update
[youtube]iKNO3lIO_jk[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jul 12, 2010)

howak47 said:


> little update
> [youtube]iKNO3lIO_jk[/youtube]


nice..... that bms is getting big man


----------



## poplars (Jul 12, 2010)

that second SK in the video has some really fat leaves . . . tripy.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 13, 2010)

purple diesel, indica skunk, and og kush will be joining the sourkush outside.. these new 3 all from seed... i know i wont get a supergreat yield out of them for starting them latter but i still will get something.. that one sk is getting lonely!!!


----------



## howak47 (Jul 13, 2010)

theexpress said:


> nice..... that bms is getting big man


 thanks ...yea its huge but i dont wan t to flower it right now cause i think it will be a hermie like the others


----------



## howak47 (Jul 13, 2010)

poplars said:


> that second SK in the video has some really fat leaves . . . tripy.


 yea i think thats the bubba kush pheno


----------



## theexpress (Jul 13, 2010)

howak47 said:


> thanks ...yea its huge but i dont wan t to flower it right now cause i think it will be a hermie like the others


 
if thats the case then kill it!!! pop some of those other bms seeds... some will be hermi... others will be hermi free... that bms aint bad man.. it vegges super fast, yields heavey has fuck, and has a decently short flowering time... the hommie feels he should have kept a few for outdoor purposes... something tells me those fuckers get huge outside...


----------



## theexpress (Jul 13, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea i think thats the bubba kush pheno


that is the bubba pheno!!!


----------



## poplars (Jul 13, 2010)

yeah it is,it was trippin me out though because the leaves looked bigger than my bubba haha. these plants have so much variation, even with the same exact strain and pheno!


----------



## theexpress (Jul 13, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah it is,it was trippin me out though because the leaves looked bigger than my bubba haha. these plants have so much variation, even with the same exact strain and pheno!


 no its because howak is growing his indoor sk from seed. and you and me are growing our outdoor sk from clone... not much variation man.. i took care of that 2 crosses ago.. what is kinda trippy is this.... the bubba pheno will start out with fat ass leaves in veg from seed, and then make much skinnier leaves in flower, while the diesel dom will start out with slightly less fat leaves in veg and end up with the fatter leaves in flower??? trippy huh?? ima just attribute that to generations of inbreeding


----------



## poplars (Jul 13, 2010)

yeah it is trippy man. dunno how I can describe it to you but I find the variation of plants in general really trippy. 

like I remember when they were young now . . . had hella fat leaves. it's a trip how they grow in general bro. 

anyways I'm using miracle grow for veg this year. couldn't find anything good in town, so I found some 24-8-16 that looks perfect for vegging this year. 

I'm gonna definitely use something better in flower if I can find it, but I really have no problem using miracle grow on the scale I'm growing. 

plus my water has a 7.0 PH naturally, so I can feed the fuck out of these plants without burning them .

don't worry though, I started the miracle grow on them a couple days ago at half dose. no burn whatsoever.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 13, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah it is trippy man. dunno how I can describe it to you but I find the variation of plants in general really trippy.
> 
> like I remember when they were young now . . . had hella fat leaves. it's a trip how they grow in general bro.
> 
> ...


 
im using the exact same mg on my shit to.. it works amazingly..... ive had zero problems with burn... there nutes are much better then there soil man... i may swithc to some old dutch masters advanced i have for flowering, or i might just go buy some mg superbloom shit!!! 

but miracle grow, and well water=sick ass plant growth........ everything the mg nutes are lacking the well water makes up for....


----------



## poplars (Jul 13, 2010)

yeah it definitely isn't worth the bad hype some people give it.

I gave 3 of my plants more mg today, one of them was the sk that had a bad mg def. it's doing much better now, it's greened up a lot more, I'll take a pic in like 5-6 days and you'll see a huge difference.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 13, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah it definitely isn't worth the bad hype some people give it.
> 
> I gave 3 of my plants more mg today, one of them was the sk that had a bad mg def. it's doing much better now, it's greened up a lot more, I'll take a pic in like 5-6 days and you'll see a huge difference.


wjat dose you feeding at?? im at 1.5 teaspoons a gallon now


----------



## poplars (Jul 13, 2010)

I gave them 1 tablespoon in 2 gallons. gave them all probably .2 gallons each, some more than others, some less than others because of their size. (the NL obviously got a little more than everyone else because it's huge . . . ) 


anyways, no burn after 2 days, they're growing like weeds


----------



## theexpress (Jul 13, 2010)

poplars said:


> I gave them 1 tablespoon in 2 gallons. gave them all probably .2 gallons each, some more than others, some less than others because of their size. (the NL obviously got a little more than everyone else because it's huge . . . )
> 
> 
> anyways, no burn after 2 days, they're growing like weeds


your feeding same amount has me to. 3 teaspoons=1 tablespoon... im feeding at 1.5 teaspoon gal. no problems... next fedding will be at 2 teaspoons per gallon see what that do


----------



## pokerstud (Jul 13, 2010)

good stuff, did you just toss that in your basement? I <3 chicago


----------



## theexpress (Jul 13, 2010)

pokerstud said:


> good stuff, did you just toss that in your basement? I <3 chicago


hayy a new face.. whats up man? did i just toss what in my basement? i love chicago to!!!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 13, 2010)

Howak the plants are looking way good man! Had a question on cfl's.. I wasnt utilizing all the space in my cab so i split my cab into two sections, the bottom i am using doing a 5-6 plant scrog under hps lighting and the top and running 5-6 autoflowers under cfl's.. The question i have is how many cfl's would suggest i use? How many watts?


----------



## theexpress (Jul 13, 2010)

Michael Phelps said:


> Howak the plants are looking way good man! Had a question on cfl's.. I wasnt utilizing all the space in my cab so i split my cab into two sections, the bottom i am using doing a 5-6 plant scrog under hps lighting and the top and running 5-6 autoflowers under cfl's.. The question i have is how many cfl's would suggest i use? How many watts?


your gonna want atleast 55 watts per sq foot....but more is always better

you should prolly aim more for 70-75 watts per foot


----------



## howak47 (Jul 14, 2010)

theexpress said:


> your gonna want atleast 55 watts per sq foot....but more is always better
> 
> you should prolly aim more for 70-75 watts per foot


 yea thats right u should go get some of the 300watt replacement bulbs they are 65watts a piece and work great i was using 6 of them + 2 45watts i think


----------



## howak47 (Jul 14, 2010)

pokerstud said:


> good stuff, did you just toss that in your basement? I <3 chicago


 what are u talkin about bro?


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 14, 2010)

theexpress said:


> your gonna want atleast 55 watts per sq foot....but more is always better
> 
> you should prolly aim more for 70-75 watts per foot


Alright cool thanks for the info man..



howak47 said:


> yea thats right u should go get some of the 300watt replacement bulbs they are 65watts a piece and work great i was using 6 of them + 2 45watts i think


Alright awesome ill go and pick some up.. Do you have a good place to get them? Generally i usually just see the 150w replacement bulbs that are 42w... Also from what i understand cfl's loose lumens over space really fast so its good to always position them within a few inches of the plant.. Is that true?

Sorry i dont mean to be a bother and ask all sorts of random questions in your thread its just ive notice you are one of the people on this site that have really mastered the art of using cfls and turning out great bud haha...


----------



## howak47 (Jul 14, 2010)

Michael Phelps said:


> Alright cool thanks for the info man..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got mind from lowes and home depot has them they are around$16 a piece and yes u need to keep the lights as close to plants as u can !!!! no problem u can ask whatever u want on m,y thread its no big deal iam not like that


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 14, 2010)

howak47 said:


> i got mind from lowes and home depot has them they are around$16 a piece and yes u need to keep the lights as close to plants as u can !!!! no problem u can ask whatever u want on m,y thread its no big deal iam not like that


Alright word up man i need to go their either or today or tomorrow to buy buckets for this recirculating system im building so that should work out perfect! Cool man ill keep that in mind for future questions haha.. Im just gonna sub to this thread because your always growing dank strains really well and its a good watch.. Also alot of very informative info on this thread as well..


----------



## howak47 (Jul 14, 2010)

WELL I DECIDED TO TRANSPLANT THE 2 SOURKUSH'S AND THE FEM LEMON SKUNK INTO BIGGER POTS.THINK IAM GOING TO BE GERMINATING A FEW MORE SEEDS IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS AND I MIGHT DO A COUPLE 12/12 FROM SEED IN THE TENT BUT IAM NOT SURE YET !!!ALSO PUT A 300WATT REPLACEMENT CFL IN THE VEG AREA HERES A FEW PICS


----------



## howak47 (Jul 14, 2010)

NEW VIDEO 
[youtube]Dt87k9JwZHs[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jul 14, 2010)

howak47 said:


> NEW VIDEO
> [youtube]Dt87k9JwZHs[/youtube]


happy harvesting..... looks great man... you should throw that big ass bms clone outside somewere in the clearin in the woods get you some chicken wire, and a shovle!!! that fucker will be good for 8 ounces easy come late oct-first few days of nov.


----------



## howak47 (Jul 14, 2010)

theexpress said:


> happy harvesting..... looks great man... you should throw that big ass bms clone outside somewere in the clearin in the woods get you some chicken wire, and a shovle!!! that fucker will be good for 8 ounces easy come late oct-first few days of nov.


 thanks chi!!!yea i might just do that i will go lookin for a spot tomorrow iam bout to go to a b-day party in like 5 minutes when i get back iam harvesting the ob x sk


----------



## theexpress (Jul 14, 2010)

howak47 said:


> thanks chi!!!yea i might just do that i will go lookin for a spot tomorrow iam bout to go to a b-day party in like 5 minutes when i get back iam harvesting the ob x sk


 
aww happy birth day bro!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jul 14, 2010)

fucking hot today... heat index of 95-96!!!!


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 14, 2010)

I know. Its killing me. I hate when its this hot and humid. I transplanted that Kush clone, but its way too big to give away now. Its about 2'x2' not counting the pot. I think I'll just have to cut you a fresh one. On one upside, my Kolossus and Cheesberry look like they're doods, so I'll finally get to try some breeding. Is there any particular way you apply the pollen so you only get it on the buds you want it on?


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 14, 2010)

Yeah its 97 here


----------



## Someguy15 (Jul 14, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Is there any particular way you apply the pollen so you only get it on the buds you want it on?


 Turn off fans. Dip a small (for models ect) paintbrush in the pollen carefully, you don't want it airborne. Then carefully touch the buds you want to pollinate. I've heard of brown paper bagging those branches for a day or spraying with water afterward to make the pollen unviable to prevent airborne spreading.


----------



## howak47 (Jul 14, 2010)

theexpress said:


> aww happy birth day bro!!!!!


hahah its not mly birthday its my granddads bday 

[QUOTE="SICC";4395790]Yeah its 97 here [/QUOTE]it was right at 100 here all week it sucks cause that means its hotter in my tent i can barely keep my house cool


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 14, 2010)

Yeah i was gonna ask you how the temps were doin in your tent.
I was gonna set up my 400 but after this heat spell ima just wait till i get my fans, i think our tents are the same size, 4x2x5 right?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 14, 2010)

theexpress said:


> fucking hot today... heat index of 95-96!!!!


[QUOTE="SICC";4395790]Yeah its 97 here [/QUOTE]
haha, yall heat aint nothin compared to what we dealin wit.. 100 degree rainy weather, shit sucks.. but my temps in my room still runnin 75-78 35 humidity.. how bout u howak?
yall should come visit the south.. smoke sum fire n feel some heat.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 14, 2010)

i aint trippin g was like 95 outside but it stay 68 in da crib!!!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 14, 2010)

howak47 said:


> NEW VIDEO
> [youtube]Dt87k9JwZHs[/youtube]


Ya man thats for sure some dank smoke... Wait so you really grew that in 95% perlite?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 14, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i aint trippin g was like 95 outside but it stay 68 in da crib!!!


lol @ 68 my ac would be runnin nonstop and my power bill would be thru tha roof, i try n keep mine on 73.lol, you on chill mode fa'real.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jul 14, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol @ 68 my ac would be runnin nonstop and my power bill would be thru tha roof, i try n keep mine on 73.lol, you on chill mode fa'real.


 no kidding, mines around 78 and still runs 80% of the day to keep 1600w cool...250 dollar bills incoming shit


----------



## howak47 (Jul 14, 2010)

SICC";4396395]Yeah i was gonna ask you how the temps were doin in your tent.
I was gonna set up my 400 but after this heat spell ima just wait till i get my fans said:


> Ya man thats for sure some dank smoke... Wait so you really grew that in 95% perlite?


thanks man and yea 95% but i have done one in 100% perlite it works just have to water it more but u get massive roots


----------



## howak47 (Jul 14, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> no kidding, mines around 78 and still runs 80% of the day to keep 1600w cool...250 dollar bills incoming shit


 sounds like my bill last month i had a $300 dollar one but i have a $50 charge for my system till i pay it off so it was $250


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 15, 2010)

howak47 said:


> thanks man and yea 95% but i have done one in 100% perlite it works just have to water it more but u get massive roots


Thats def good to hear cause i didnt have enough fox farm soil for two more pots so i used a generic soil with like 50% perlite, 20% lava rock, 30% soil... At first i was worried that i might have to much perlite so thats def good to hear!


I bet the roots got hella massive.. Probably got tons of air..


----------



## Someguy15 (Jul 15, 2010)

Michael Phelps said:


> Thats def good to hear cause i didnt have enough fox farm soil for two more pots so i used a generic soil with like 50% perlite, 20% lava rock, 30% soil... At first i was worried that i might have to much perlite so thats def good to hear!
> 
> 
> I bet the roots got hella massive.. Probably got tons of air..


 pretty equivalent air/water retention properties as hydroton I would think. Just have to water it all the time.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jul 15, 2010)

howak47 said:


> NEW VIDEO
> [youtube]Dt87k9JwZHs[/youtube]


nice lil dank buds u got there Howak ...shit looks bomb..& sticky


----------



## howak47 (Jul 15, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> nice lil dank buds u got there Howak ...shit looks bomb..& sticky


 thanks for the comments lax!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jul 16, 2010)

with all that hot and dry weather that obx sk should be almost dry no?..... dont forget dry shots!!!


----------



## howak47 (Jul 16, 2010)

theexpress said:


> with all that hot and dry weather that obx sk should be almost dry no?..... dont forget dry shots!!!


yea its dry i just put it in a jar !!! did not get much off of it i think its only like a little over 3 grams lololol i will take some pics in a while


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 16, 2010)

u should roll a three gram doobie


----------



## theexpress (Jul 16, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> u should roll a three gram doobie


 
hahahahahahahaha


----------



## howak47 (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## howak47 (Jul 16, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> u should roll a three gram doobie


 hahahahha i dont think so my friend not with this stuff its to good to waste in 1 joint


----------



## poplars (Jul 16, 2010)

whats the story on that bud? doesn't look quite done . . .


----------



## howak47 (Jul 16, 2010)

poplars said:


> whats the story on that bud? doesn't look quite done . . .


 it was that tiny orangebud x sourkush i had in perlite it wasnt growin anymore and was far from the light but it taste great i had a sample of it this mourning before i put it in the jar and i was stoned for like 3 hours off it !!! the trics are half and half on it


----------



## howak47 (Jul 16, 2010)

NEW VIDEO 

[youtube]2pYyeAZhSqQ[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 16, 2010)

glad u got da cam bacc..i see u feelin dat hps man.. does your blue cheese smell like blueberry muffins?
?


----------



## howak47 (Jul 16, 2010)

trynagrosumshyt said:


> glad u got da cam bacc..i see u feelin dat hps man.. Does your blue cheese smell like blueberry muffins?
> ?


 yea iam glad to !!!! Yea it smells just like a fucking blueberry bush i cant wait to try this stuff out only got like 2 weeks left


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 16, 2010)

Blue cheese is a winner for the smell and taste alone man.. u will enjoy that .


----------



## HistoryPuff (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm happy you made Sublime the soundtrack for your video haha


----------



## howak47 (Jul 16, 2010)

HistoryPuff said:


> I'm happy you made Sublime the soundtrack for your video haha


 what?????? did i miss something


----------



## theexpress (Jul 17, 2010)

the sk cross looks to be sk dom.... your plants in bud are much much more impressive under that 400 watter and it shows to the human eye easily!!! you doing nice!!! gkad those sk will be fully flowerd under hps light... your gonna love that....shit we all will just keepin it real..... you need to do some with that bms cuzz its growing huge at an alarming rate lol!!!


----------



## poplars (Jul 18, 2010)

taking new pics today

had 2 helicopters fly over that looked like they had 360 degree cameras on them. I may have been trippin, but they were definitely scouting, flying about 300 feet up. (hella fuckin low) 

plus, there was a truck scouting along the canal by my house in sync with the helicopters . . . it was fuckin freaky! lucky I'm legal.


----------



## howak47 (Jul 18, 2010)

poplars said:


> taking new pics today
> 
> had 2 helicopters fly over that looked like they had 360 degree cameras on them. I may have been trippin, but they were definitely scouting, flying about 300 feet up. (hella fuckin low)
> 
> plus, there was a truck scouting along the canal by my house in sync with the helicopters . . . it was fuckin freaky! lucky I'm legal.


damn i would be trippin hahahah yea good thing your legal cant wait to see tha new pics


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 18, 2010)

Lock your windows, close your doors, biggie smalls! 

You should put some IED's around your crib just in case any of those pigs get too close to the crops


----------



## Someguy15 (Jul 18, 2010)

They've started doing fly overs near me recently too... must be the season!


----------



## poplars (Jul 18, 2010)

lol . . . it was a fuckin trip though . . . never seen them have a truck driving along that shit before . . . like daammnnn lol. anyways I should be out there pretty soon then I'll take pics


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 18, 2010)

Maybe its the Army working with the Police getting ready to take on the American People

http://cbs13.com/local/california.terror.drills.2.1701417.html


----------



## theexpress (Jul 18, 2010)

<<<<<high has hellllllllllllllllll off sourkush!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 18, 2010)

SourBush


----------



## theexpress (Jul 18, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4410991]SourBush [/QUOTE]


lol.....for sure....

definently bush!!!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 18, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4410537]Maybe its the Army working with the Police getting ready to take on the American People

http://cbs13.com/local/california.terror.drills.2.1701417.html[/QUOTE]

im ready for em!


----------



## poplars (Jul 18, 2010)

sorry slacked on the pics today got hella stoned...


everything is looking great. the plants with deficiencies are beating them, the plants that were rushing are rushing more, feeding every other day and will try feeding every day after this next watering (outdoor plants are beasts for feeding) 

pics tomorrow for sure.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 18, 2010)

poplars said:


> sorry slacked on the pics today got hella stoned...
> 
> 
> everything is looking great. the plants with deficiencies are beating them, the plants that were rushing are rushing more, feeding every other day and will try feeding every day after this next watering (outdoor plants are beasts for feeding)
> ...


 
yeah outdoor plants take nutes well... last feeding i fed a full tablespoon per gallon of water of that harsh ass m.g. shit... lol the water was blue has hell bluer then nay other feeding before it... the plants take it like a champ... lookign forward to you pics my legal buddiE!!! when those helicopters are flying over your parts give them the finger for me


----------



## theexpress (Jul 18, 2010)

theexpress said:


> yeah outdoor plants take nutes well... last feeding i fed a full tablespoon per gallon of water of that harsh ass m.g. shit... lol the water was blue has hell bluer then nay other feeding before it... the plants take it like a champ... lookign forward to you pics my legal buddiE!!! when those helicopters are flying over your parts give them the finger for me


 
<<<still baked off that young sk......


----------



## poplars (Jul 18, 2010)

yeah I'm doing a full tablespoon per gallon as well and I'm stoked man . . . . 4 of the Sk are growing so fucking fast it's amazing . . . . I'm really stoked. I'm always weary until they start budding as far as how much I think i'm going to get, but it's looking /really/ good so far 



edit: must spread some rep around before giving it to chitown again!


----------



## HistoryPuff (Jul 19, 2010)

howak47 said:


> what?????? did i miss something


Dude, I must be missing something. I had several tabs open, I must have posted on the wrong thread haha, unless someone did post a video on this one. Sorry haha


----------



## theexpress (Jul 19, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah I'm doing a full tablespoon per gallon as well and I'm stoked man . . . . 4 of the Sk are growing so fucking fast it's amazing . . . . I'm really stoked. I'm always weary until they start budding as far as how much I think i'm going to get, but it's looking /really/ good so far
> 
> you can smell it in the air.....cuzz we grow it in the back....... lol.... the diesel pheno got a lil more heady then i realized btw...


----------



## poplars (Jul 19, 2010)

the diesel pheno reeks in veg . . . . grows a bit faster than the bubba pheno too outside . . . . but not by much.

and bro, I swear I have a 3rd pheno, but it's dominantly bubba kush.


for example . . . one pheno of buba kush has purple stems, the other pheno I'm talking about has 100% green stems . . . . you'll see in the pics I take today.


----------



## poplars (Jul 19, 2010)

new pics!


Sweet God clone (recovered from slight MG deficiency):

Sour Kush bubba clone purple stalks:

THC Bomb x Bubblegum seedling (seemed to have an MG deficiency as well, will give it another dose of MG this watering but it should be good):

Sour Kush Bubba Clone green stalks:

Sour Kush Diesel clone purple stalks (diesel pheno seems to only have purple stalks, but who knows there may be a green stalk pheno out there in the strain.) //also recovered from MG deficiency:

Northern Lights Seedling:

The Church seedling female showing & recovered from molybdenum def:

AK47 clone, just starting to take off, look at the sativa in those leaves!!  :

Northern Lights Seedling 2, this one has a skunk smell to the leaves and is growing FAST:

Sour Kush Bubba clone green stalks:

Sour Kush Bubba clone purple stalks:

Sour Kush Diesel Pheno purple stalks:


full garden view:


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 19, 2010)

Damn, them plants are looking fucin good Pop, i cant wait to see all that damn porn haha.
Them SK's blew the fuc up. that NL is a beast too.
+REP


----------



## poplars (Jul 19, 2010)

hell yeah man . . . dunno when they're all gonna start flowering but hopefully they grow atleast another foot or two (the SK's) the NL I'll be content if it only grows another foot because it's gonna give me a LOT. my plants last year were nothing compared to this and I still got enough to last me the entire year . . . so I'm really really stoked.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 19, 2010)

poplars said:


> new pics!
> 
> 
> Sweet God clone (recovered from slight MG deficiency):
> ...


 In the backround of the garden shot, is that the street right by your garden or just your driveway? They are looking great poplars, cant wait to see them bloom.
Here's a couple of pics of my Piss from the last update...















If you want to see more, I put a ton of shots in my last update, link in my sig. 

I have been meaning to ask. How do you like the new light Howak. Have you seen a noticeable difference in growth since you put it in there?


----------



## theexpress (Jul 19, 2010)

those pics look great pops...


----------



## poplars (Jul 19, 2010)

ohh damn integra those look tasty ahaha. . I usually don't like indoor because outdoor is just so much more satisfying to me but damn that looks juicy . . . what strain is that?

and yes it is my driveway, I live hella far away from the nearest city, technically I'm in a sparse town . . . . lol.


thanks chitown, told you I wouldn't let you down.


----------



## howak47 (Jul 19, 2010)

hell yea poplars them sk are fuckin huge cant wait to see em start to bud


----------



## howak47 (Jul 19, 2010)

well i found a spot outside for the big blue moonshine clone iam bout to go get it ready now i will post pics up later


----------



## howak47 (Jul 19, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> In the backround of the garden shot, is that the street right by your garden or just your driveway? They are looking great poplars, cant wait to see them bloom.
> Here's a couple of pics of my Piss from the last update...
> 
> 
> ...


damn man that shit looks so dank !!! yea i can tell a huge dif in the light glad i got it should have upgraded a long time ago hahahahah


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 19, 2010)

howak47 said:


> well i found a spot outside for the big blue moonshine clone iam bout to go get it ready now i will post pics up later


Nice, that thing should take off outside


----------



## howak47 (Jul 19, 2010)

just transplanted the bms into a 2 foot hole filled with a mix of soil ,perlite & bat guano i put some tomato wire and some other kind of wire i found laying around around it i will secure it better tomorrow it just got dark so i had to hurry!!!!i will take pics with wire tomorrow but heres a few i took right time i planted it


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 19, 2010)

She looks healthy, how tall is she?


----------



## howak47 (Jul 19, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4416117]She looks healthy, how tall is she?[/QUOTE]
thanks sicc shes a little over 2ft tall


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jul 19, 2010)

very nice looking plant u got there howak .. im loving them leaves .. then again i love indicas


----------



## howak47 (Jul 19, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> very nice looking plant u got there howak .. im loving them leaves .. then again i love indicas


thanks for the comment lax yea i love indicas to


----------



## poplars (Jul 19, 2010)

man I went indica crazy on my garden this year . . . . . only sativa dominant plant I seem to have is that AK47 and it's a little one!

luckily I'll still have sativa from last year to pull me over through this year 

my sativa is really killer . . . . it's taught me to appreciate sativas in general . . . . but man . . . I really wish I kept a clone of this shit, or kept track of where I got the seeds . . . for all I know I still have a fuckin seed of it but I just have no clue where . . . . . it sucks.

oh well, that's the mystery and curses of strains man . . . can lose them just as easily as you discover them, that's whyu if you find a keeper man charish that shit and hold on to it carefully . . . .

anyways just high as fuck on sativa, making me feel all inspired and shit . . .


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 19, 2010)

hell yea, thats wassup howak. i think imma thro another clone outside too. good luck wit that ..your outside spot kinda looks like mine lol.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 19, 2010)

howak47 said:


> just transplanted the bms into a 2 foot hole filled with a mix of soil ,perlite & bat guano i put some tomato wire and some other kind of wire i found laying around around it i will secure it better tomorrow it just got dark so i had to hurry!!!!i will take pics with wire tomorrow but heres a few i took right time i planted it


 
about time bro... in 3 weeks that thing is gonna be massive...


----------



## howak47 (Jul 19, 2010)

theexpress said:


> about time bro... in 3 weeks that thing is gonna be massive...


 hahahah yea i hope it does good its in the shade but its been so hot here


----------



## theexpress (Jul 20, 2010)

howak47 said:


> hahahah yea i hope it does good its in the shade but its been so hot here


the more sun the better..... you still got 40-45 days left of outdoor veg!!! plus i know she is gonna stretch in flower... that plant will get big


----------



## Fditty00 (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh shot! He went outdoorz  That girl is gonna be HUGE! Guess ill check in more often


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 20, 2010)

i hope that girl grows good in the shade, i think thats why mine is so stunted. it only gets sun like from 9am - 12 am then shade the rest of the day. the one i said i was gonna thro outside im gonna put in a risky sun spot. plus mine flowered and the revegedidk wtf its doin now.


----------



## howak47 (Jul 20, 2010)

theexpress said:


> the more sun the better..... you still got 40-45 days left of outdoor veg!!! plus i know she is gonna stretch in flower... that plant will get big


 well its not in total shade its gettin sun pretty good ....but i gave my buddy 4 gws x sk beans a couple months ago and he has been growin them outside i went and saw them for the 1st time yesterday and they are 3ft tall and just showed sex all 4 are females cant wait to see how they do outside maybe next week i can get a few pics so yall can see them


----------



## howak47 (Jul 20, 2010)

iam bout to put this blue cheese clone in the flowering tent today got to get another plant flowering also probly bout to germanate a few more beans not sure what ill be doing yet but heres a couple of pics of the bc clone and one of the veg area


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 20, 2010)

poplars said:


> ohh damn integra those look tasty ahaha. . I usually don't like indoor because outdoor is just so much more satisfying to me but damn that looks juicy . . . what strain is that?
> 
> and yes it is my driveway, I live hella far away from the nearest city, technically I'm in a sparse town . . . . lol.
> 
> ...


 That's a local strain called Piss. Its a cross of Cat Piss and an unknown variation of Norther Lights. Shit looks pretty dank, but I murdered the mom 2 months ago to make room for the new ones. I hate to see a good strain fade out though since the original breeder got rid of his moms and the ones I have flowering are the last of the strains exsistance. But I just dont have room to take a cutting and grow her back out sice Im currently sitting on 7 mothers. Glad its your driveway bro, I hought you were crazy ballsy having your grow right on the street(if that was the case). But I feel better now knowing someone cant just drive by and steal your shit. I want to see how those sk do outside.


howak47 said:


> damn man that shit looks so dank !!! yea i can tell a huge dif in the light glad i got it should have upgraded a long time ago hahahahah


Glad the lights working out, once you get used to it, I would still consider a Scrog to utilize your light to its max potential and possibly increase your yields by a noticable amount. My first run was a scroged white widow run under a 400w and I get 10oz with severly nutrient burned plants, since it was my first run, I had no idea what I was doing, If i went back and redid it, Im sure I would have hit 12-14oz no problem.


----------



## poplars (Jul 20, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> That's a local strain called Piss. Its a cross of Cat Piss and an unknown variation of Norther Lights. Shit looks pretty dank, but I murdered the mom 2 months ago to make room for the new ones. I hate to see a good strain fade out though since the original breeder got rid of his moms and the ones I have flowering are the last of the strains exsistance. But I just dont have room to take a cutting and grow her back out sice Im currently sitting on 7 mothers. Glad its your driveway bro, I hought you were crazy ballsy having your grow right on the street(if that was the case). But I feel better now knowing someone cant just drive by and steal your shit. I want to see how those sk do outside.
> 
> Glad the lights working out, once you get used to it, I would still consider a Scrog to utilize your light to its max potential and possibly increase your yields by a noticable amount. My first run was a scroged white widow run under a 400w and I get 10oz with severly nutrient burned plants, since it was my first run, I had no idea what I was doing, If i went back and redid it, Im sure I would have hit 12-14oz no problem.


thats a fucking shame bro, authentic cat piss is hard to come by and is a very dank strain. I suggest you reveg atleast ONE of them, maybe one small stalk or something? I mean for real bro that shit looks worth it.

and yeah, I picked the most strategic spot for my garden. it'd be a bitch for someone to steal them, lets just say that. 

especially when there are people out here who don't even have a fence . . . they have no motivation whatsoever to try to steal from me.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 20, 2010)

poplars said:


> thats a fucking shame bro, authentic cat piss is hard to come by and is a very dank strain. I suggest you reveg atleast ONE of them, maybe one small stalk or something? I mean for real bro that shit looks worth it.
> 
> and yeah, I picked the most strategic spot for my garden. it'd be a bitch for someone to steal them, lets just say that.
> 
> especially when there are people out here who don't even have a fence . . . they have no motivation whatsoever to try to steal from me.


 Well, my plan is to pollinate a couple of branches with my Kolossus pollen and carry on the strain that way, but who knows, I might still take a cutting, I really dont want to see her go. I wish it was legal eveywhere and I could just leave my moms out all over my house like house plants. Then Id keep 15-20 different strains on hand.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 20, 2010)

are the pots you veg in your permanent pots, or do you repot for flower?


----------



## howak47 (Jul 20, 2010)

trynagrosumshyt said:


> are the pots you veg in your permanent pots, or do you repot for flower?


 i will transplant everything before i flower it ..but i had already transplantyed the bc clone and it is now in the tent


----------



## howak47 (Jul 20, 2010)

[youtube]VyzrMsRi1Q8[/youtube]


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jul 21, 2010)

hahaha.. fucking stoner using a goldshlager bottle... great bong howak.. makes me wanna do one of a Hennessy Bottle


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 21, 2010)

haha, aint that the stff off superbad?.. das wassup, ill ass bong howak


----------



## theexpress (Jul 21, 2010)

blow one back and listen to this track..... tell me that aint hittin right.... been out for a min. but still that bizz...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6Err7QNkTc


----------



## theexpress (Jul 21, 2010)

this the lick toooo.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkzyArC9jiQ&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Jul 21, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrJZSN-Wn-w&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Jul 21, 2010)

ole school chi-town hip hop http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ieo1-LL04k&feature=related


they killt it man...


----------



## theexpress (Jul 21, 2010)

ole school chi-town gangsta boogie shit... free belo zero!!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMSVUA3n2R8&feature=related


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 21, 2010)

lol, u goin off.. i fuccs wit twista, skm, do or die.. them my muhfuccas right there..


----------



## howak47 (Jul 21, 2010)

well looks like iam goin to have to chop the smaller blue cheese down about 1 week early cause iam about out(got bout 2grams left ) of smoke and i have no job right now so i cant buy any but its pretty much ready i checked the trics and they are all real milky and a bunch that are already really amber looking they have been flowering for 9 weeks and the rocklock is almost done also the name fits it cause they are rock solid buds hahaha but anyways thought i would let u all know what was going on ! i did take a sample nug off the bc last week and i tryed it yesterday and damn it taste great and is really strong


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 21, 2010)

yea man that succs, i been there b4.hopefully soon you'll be pumpin out buds fast ebough to hold you down, and maybe even put some money in ya poccet..


----------



## theexpress (Jul 21, 2010)

howak47 said:


> well looks like iam goin to have to chop the smaller blue cheese down about 1 week early cause iam about out(got bout 2grams left ) of smoke and i have no job right now so i cant buy any but its pretty much ready i checked the trics and they are all real milky and a bunch that are already really amber looking they have been flowering for 9 weeks and the rocklock is almost done also the name fits it cause they are rock solid buds hahaha but anyways thought i would let u all know what was going on ! i did take a sample nug off the bc last week and i tryed it yesterday and damn it taste great and is really strong


 
nice sounds like you got thye more blueberry pheno huh?


----------



## howak47 (Jul 21, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yea man that succs, i been there b4.hopefully soon you'll be pumpin out buds fast ebough to hold you down, and maybe even put some money in ya poccet..


 yea well thats why i ran out i had to pay the bills some how ...u know....when i start drawing my check it will be all good again .....hopefully


----------



## howak47 (Jul 21, 2010)

theexpress said:


> nice sounds like you got thye more blueberry pheno huh?


 yea it smells and taste just like blueberry with a slight after taste of cheese i will take some pics of it tomorrow in regular light !!! the bubba kushs are gettin fat but they still got a ways to go


----------



## Someguy15 (Jul 22, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea it smells and taste just like blueberry with a slight after taste of cheese i will take some pics of it tomorrow in regular light !!! the bubba kushs are gettin fat but they still got a ways to go


 Enjoy the blue cheese, I wanna give that strain a try but I've heard lots of hermie issues, what breeder u go wit?


----------



## theexpress (Jul 22, 2010)

what im really interested in is how the fuck big that bms is gonna get outside in the fucking hot south cakkalacky sun!!! i saw how big she got under those weak ass cfls in like 45 days from clone.. i only wish you would have threw her out when i first told you like 3 weeks ago... but im thinking when its all said and done she should atleast hit 5 feet... flowering here starts late next month... i think its a lil sooner for you southerners

dont forget to feed her!!!! and water frequently.. esp when its hot..... a couple gallons every couple days.......


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 22, 2010)

we gettin a whole buncha rain, and the humoidity is mad high right now too. i hope it takes off too.. i never threw mine outside.. but i should i just dont want to dig a bigg ass hole.


----------



## howak47 (Jul 22, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> we gettin a whole buncha rain, and the humoidity is mad high right now too. i hope it takes off too.. i never threw mine outside.. but i should i just dont want to dig a bigg ass hole.


 yea we have got a shit load of rain every afternoon for the past couple of weeks its like Florida hahahah shit man just use post hole diggers works great and alot faster than diggin with a shovel


----------



## howak47 (Jul 22, 2010)

theexpress said:


> what im really interested in is how the fuck big that bms is gonna get outside in the fucking hot south cakkalacky sun!!! i saw how big she got under those weak ass cfls in like 45 days from clone.. i only wish you would have threw her out when i first told you like 3 weeks ago... but im thinking when its all said and done she should atleast hit 5 feet... flowering here starts late next month... i think its a lil sooner for you southerners
> 
> dont forget to feed her!!!! and water frequently.. esp when its hot..... a couple gallons every couple days.......


 yea i should have just put her out there like u said but i think it will do fine its goin to get huge i think!! YEA ITS SOONER HERE I THINK BY A COUPLE OF WEEKS .like i said my buddy's GWS X SK showed sex like 1 week ago


----------



## poplars (Jul 22, 2010)

theexpress said:


> what im really interested in is how the fuck big that bms is gonna get outside in the fucking hot south cakkalacky sun!!! i saw how big she got under those weak ass cfls in like 45 days from clone.. i only wish you would have threw her out when i first told you like 3 weeks ago... but im thinking when its all said and done she should atleast hit 5 feet... flowering here starts late next month... i think its a lil sooner for you southerners
> 
> dont forget to feed her!!!! and water frequently.. esp when its hot..... a couple gallons every couple days.......


a 2 foot plant going out a week ago that doesn't necessarily have a big hole, late in the season, under a canopy, there's no way it's gonna hit 5 feet. 3.5 feet more likely, 4 if he's lucky.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 22, 2010)

poplars said:


> a 2 foot plant going out a week ago that doesn't necessarily have a big hole, late in the season, under a canopy, there's no way it's gonna hit 5 feet. 3.5 feet more likely, 4 if he's lucky.


he will hit atleast 4 feet... that bms looks to stretch pretty crazyy!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jul 22, 2010)

howak47 said:


> just transplanted the bms into a 2 foot hole filled with a mix of soil ,perlite & bat guano i put some tomato wire and some other kind of wire i found laying around around it i will secure it better tomorrow it just got dark so i had to hurry!!!!i will take pics with wire tomorrow but heres a few i took right time i planted it


man that plant is gonna get real big real fast... alow a few days to get over any transplant shock and get the roots settled in nice... that shit is gonna stretch

feed atleast once if not 2-3 times with veg nutes, and always make sure she has plenty of water!!! that plant got big has hell real fast under some cfls!! im sure the sun will really kick it into gear!


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 22, 2010)

Its in the ground as well no?


----------



## theexpress (Jul 22, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4427209]Its in the ground as well no?[/QUOTE]

hell yeah it is.... lol what you think hommie just burried the pot it was in and shit??lol


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 22, 2010)

hahahah you never kno


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

been smoking sourkush {both phenos} for comming up on a week tommorow.... zero tolerence built up!!!! one small .3 .4 of a gram bowl gets me lifted with ease!!!!!! for a nice long time


----------



## poplars (Jul 23, 2010)

hell yeah! I'm glad I got both phenos in there . . . there is a 3rd pheno but I don't think it's anything major, we'll see when it goes into bud, but so far it just looks like the only difference is the 3rd pheno is favoring the bubba but with green stems, it kinda grows differently.

bubba with purple stems grows in a uniform bush, diesel grows in a weird spread out bush sativa like, and the green bubba grows out in a bush style that kinda lacks uniform . . . hard to describe.


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 23, 2010)

Isnt Purple Stems a sign of deficiency? Like phosphorus?


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4430663]Isnt Purple Stems a sign of deficiency? Like phosphorus?[/QUOTE]

it can be yes....


all my lil sk seedlings start with purple stems.... some of them go away all togather... some of them retains them, and some of them get green stems and the only purple is on the stem that connects a fanleaf to the main stem... THERE ARE ONLY TWO PHENOTYPES... TRUST ME


----------



## howak47 (Jul 23, 2010)

heres a fhew pics of the bc before and after i harvested her wet weight was 61grams but i did not chop the whole plant left the lower buds so they will thicken up


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

damn smallish yield bro... but better then nothing


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4dvW5vBmR4


maybe its the sourkush.... or maybe im just retarded... either way i think this is funny


----------



## howak47 (Jul 23, 2010)

well the rocklock is almost ready for harvest these buds are super thick and smell really dank !! the tops of the colas are startin to turn a slight purple color probly be ready in next couple of days


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

some ole twist.......... from 93-94 i think http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuBg8mnWyZQ&feature=related


----------



## howak47 (Jul 23, 2010)

theexpress said:


> damn smallish yield bro... but better then nothing


 yea its a low yeilding strain it will be a little over 1/2 oz when dry but it will last me till the rocklock and the other blue cheese is finished


----------



## poplars (Jul 23, 2010)

theexpress said:


> it can be yes....
> 
> 
> all my lil sk seedlings start with purple stems.... some of them go away all togather... some of them retains them, and some of them get green stems and the only purple is on the stem that connects a fanleaf to the main stem... THERE ARE ONLY TWO PHENOTYPES... TRUST ME


 two MAIN phenos maybe . . . . but green stems instead of purple stems is definitely a phenotype . . . . it didn't have purple stems at ANY point in its growth. the ones with purple stems have no deficiencies.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

eeeeeeee... cant beleave i found this... this was my shit back in da day.... i used to listen to this get charged and go pull missions on niggas!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEBIhR1tRVw&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

poplars said:


> two MAIN phenos maybe . . . . but green stems instead of purple stems is definitely a phenotype . . . . it didn't have purple stems at ANY point in its growth. the ones with purple stems have no deficiencies.


 
bro i gave you 14 beans and you popped and grown like 8 of them once so now you know more about the strain i bred then i do??? come on man... those are both bubbas..... purple stems or not!!!!


THATS THE MAGIC OF REPEATED SELECTIVE BREEDING


----------



## poplars (Jul 23, 2010)

just saying they have different growth patterns man . . . that indicates a phenotype, even if it isn't a major one, its STILL a phenotype. I don't have to grow your strain for 5 years to know this . . . . jesus. 

the true test will be when the bud is finished. then I will say for sure if this is another phenotype or not, and you can't just say there are only 2 phenotypes and expect me to believe you based on your experience, you gotta EXPLAIN how that variation in growth I found isn't a phenotype otherwise I'm not going to believe you.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

heres another bubba dom sk grown in hawaii by da hommie kkday...... notcie the purple stems.....







enjoy this vid....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqSHmisgyHE&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

poplars said:


> just saying they have different growth patterns man . . . that indicates a phenotype, even if it isn't a major one, its STILL a phenotype. I don't have to grow your strain for 5 years to know this . . . . jesus.
> 
> the true test will be when the bud is finished. then I will say for sure if this is another phenotype or not, and you can't just say there are only 2 phenotypes and expect me to believe you based on your experience, you gotta EXPLAIN how that variation in growth I found isn't a phenotype otherwise I'm not going to believe you.


 
lol then dont beleave me......... beleave dna genetics instead.... lol

also you have said for sure already there is another pheno....... just a few post ago....


----------



## poplars (Jul 23, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol then dont beleave me......... beleave dna genetics instead.... lol
> 
> also you have said for sure already there is another pheno....... just a few post ago....


if bubba with green stems and a different growth pattern isn't another pheno then you must have your own definition of phenotype.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

poplars said:


> if bubba with green stems and a different growth pattern isn't another pheno then you must have your own definition of phenotype.


 
there is no diffrent growth pattern... im tired of having to correct you... and also argueing... your making observations based on clone growth formations..... arent you??? you have to be.. otherwise you would see that the two are quit the same.


just blow one back and listen to this.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkcgQKAGGq8&feature=related


----------



## poplars (Jul 23, 2010)

uh no, I have 3 different SK females remember? but whatever, I'm done arguing with you too.


----------



## howak47 (Jul 23, 2010)

yea its 2 phenos i have had ones with purple and with green i currently have one in veg that has purple stems and one that does not one is bubba pheno and the other is sour D pheno


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

poplars said:


> uh no, I have 3 different SK females remember? but whatever, I'm done arguing with you too.


you know your y guy man... i donno why u do this.. by saying what your saying its like i didnt breed and gorw the sk out for the last deacade you know... your tryna take credibility away from the person who is most credible on such matters... in my mind what your doing is the equivalent of me haveing you throw a fastball pitch with your fucked up arm, and you throwing a fucked up pitch and me telling you why you threw a fucked up pitch has a diffrent reason that you already know.... you get me?


----------



## poplars (Jul 23, 2010)

theexpress said:


> you know your y guy man... i donno why u do this.. by saying what your saying its like i didnt breed and gorw the sk out for the last deacade you know... your tryna take credibility away from the person who is most credible on such matters... in my mind what your doing is the equivalent of me haveing you throw a fastball pitch with your fucked up arm, and you throwing a fucked up pitch and me telling you why you threw a fucked up pitch has a diffrent reason that you already know.... you get me?


wow, just because you can't tell me a good reason why growth variations like that don't equal phenotypes I'm taking your credibility away?

whatever dude.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

poplars said:


> wow, just because you can't tell me a good reason why growth variations like that don't equal phenotypes I'm taking your credibility away?
> 
> whatever dude.


lol.................. ill explaine to you why your stems are purple right after you explaine to me why the sky is blue, and why my pubes are black...

cheer up man...


----------



## poplars (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm happy and high as hell, it is you who got bent out of shape over me just wondering something and you not being able to answer it. which leads me to make conclusions for myself, which I will, by the end of the season.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

to be real i think its more like a mutation, or lack or too much of something in soil mix....... but ima lean more on the mutation... same pheno two dff color stems huh... had stranger thing happin.. like same peheno but one of them is putting out funny looking leaves....eventually that cleared up though.... i am interested though to see if those stems stay purple post harvest... cuzz the bubba i used for mom went purpleish in the buds but that went away after harvest and cure.... i cant reacall if purple stem color stayed or not... never really thought about that ya know... im more into nuggs not stems... but has far has it being another pheno lil hommie..... IT MOST DEF. IS NOT!


----------



## poplars (Jul 23, 2010)

that still doesn't make sense . . . . it's not a lack of something in the soil mix that's for sure.


so a mutation or a deficiency eh? well I doubt it's a mutation, so it must be another phenotype, even if it is a small one. 

how the hell can you say it isn't a phenotype when it is a variation that isn't affected by the environment or feeding? god damn.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

poplars said:


> that still doesn't make sense . . . . it's not a lack of something in the soil mix that's for sure.
> 
> 
> so a mutation or a deficiency eh? well I doubt it's a mutation, so it must be another phenotype, even if it is a small one.
> ...


 
because i have grown hundreds!!!! of sk plants... and there is 2 pehenos and has only been 2 since the f3's.... and thats it.... 2 diffrent smells... 2 diffrent kinds of nuggs....2 slightly diffrent highs... not 3... only 2..... and if you cant trust me then dont...... but you will not go on here and type shit that makes me look like i donno what im saying in regaurds to my own creation...... think about it... dont your moms know you better then i know you??? didnt she create you??


----------



## poplars (Jul 23, 2010)

look dude stop taking my doubts as a shot at your credibility. jesus christ. I'm not going to argue this with you.

but if I have 3 different highs, then you're wrong. I wont post it here or anything, just for your credibilities sake, but for real bro, I don't take experience seriously if I see variation, I gotta prove myself wrong first. so you need to chill out.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

poplars said:


> look dude stop taking my doubts as a shot at your credibility. jesus christ. I'm not going to argue this with you.
> 
> but if I have 3 different highs, then you're wrong. I wont post it here or anything, just for your credibilities sake, but for real bro, I don't take experience seriously if I see variation, I gotta prove myself wrong first. so you need to chill out.


lol bro you may or may not be doing this intentionally but thats how i feel.... and if you have 3 diffrent highs from my sk.... then your smoking more then weed in your pipe...


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

this is my shit tooo the legendaryyyyyyy traXTER!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0aa8BWe72k&feature=related


----------



## poplars (Jul 23, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol bro you may or may not be doing this intentionally but thats how i feel.... and if you have 3 diffrent highs from my sk.... then your smoking more then weed in your pipe...


sorry but that wont be the case as I have a herbalaire . . . . you should just stop egging me on now so we can stop this bs argument. I"m not attacking your credibility, if you don't believe me then you can fuck off because I don't give a fuck about your credibility, or my credibility, hence the reason I haven't even made a god damn grow journal this year, I don't give a fuck about what anyone thinks, and you shouldn't either.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

poplars said:


> sorry but that wont be the case as I have a herbalaire . . . . you should just stop egging me on now so we can stop this bs argument. I"m not attacking your credibility, if you don't believe me then you can fuck off because I don't give a fuck about your credibility, or my credibility, hence the reason I haven't even made a god damn grow journal this year, I don't give a fuck about what anyone thinks, and you shouldn't either.


agreed.... and i harbor no ill feelings tword you.... and has far has im concerned this never happend.. lol unless it happends again... good luck poplars!! hope you harvest several pounds man!!!!! send me some.. wink wink lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 23, 2010)

haha, yall trip me out !


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> haha, yall trip me out !


 
just blew back anouther young bowl of diesel dom sk.... .3 of a gram is kicking my ass..... and i am a very very heavy smoker


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

tell me we dont know how to do it in da chi!!! this cat got a live band on instrementals.... and johnny p on vocals for course!!!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOid739MnCQ&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

summertime chi caddalack bendin music!!!

edit.. was soo high forgot to include song lol sorry...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbPkWSisT54&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

and fo sho everyone remembers this... if you dont then you aint hood... what more can i say....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzwfyPLZHb8


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

widy city reckles!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1jxX1dr2rU&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEmbDE6aVEQ



goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon squuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

chitown gang bangin music.. this from the stones... dude came off hard for a hooKK http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZimwjIeCIw&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZimwjIeCIw&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLqtcWdI7fw&feature=related

real criminals behind the mike.. this aint new york or cali...


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1S2nBKQayVM&feature=related


last one


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 23, 2010)

Have fun with that new gun law haha


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

this my folkks right here........ 9-19-3-14!!!! till da world blow!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUvSUVosqbs


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

if yall aint from da chi then you dont know.... insane to da brain....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGWjMxpFl5c&NR=1


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4431373]Have fun with that new gun law haha[/QUOTE]


ima felon... im not posed to have a burner... yup not suposed to... the new law said only one strap a month.... but theres plenty guns on the streets.... and plenty more to come thanx to the new law...


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

ahhhhh think ima eat some molly tonight and get some swilla....


----------



## Fditty00 (Jul 23, 2010)

Shameless plug alert!!!!!

[youtube]oU0EkRiG3Lc[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

ditty am i high or did that bong just milk a hit by itself for you??? fucking nice bro


----------



## Fditty00 (Jul 23, 2010)

It smokes it for you.then your left to clear it


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> It smokes it for you.then your left to clear it


 
wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow


----------



## Fditty00 (Jul 23, 2010)

Lol, its for the Super lazy stoner!!!!7


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Lol, its for the Super lazy stoner!!!!7


thats nice.... i dont have one of those... but i tell ya what im gonna do... ima go eat .2-.3 thenths of a gram of some pure mdma... then has im rolling my balls off ima have my lady blow my cock untill my toes curl into the heels of my feet and i fill her mouth with a large load of semen... and possibly her ass to



chi chiggity choooo choooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## howak47 (Jul 23, 2010)

damn ni want some x well i really want some more shrooms hahahaha


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

howak47 said:


> damn ni want some x well i really want some more shrooms hahahaha


 

yo is it just me... or is the body buzz from shrooms very similer to the one from molly???


----------



## howak47 (Jul 23, 2010)

*




rocklock *

well the rocklock is almost ready for harvest these buds are super thick and smell really dank !! the tops of the colas are startin to turn a slight purple color probly be ready in next couple of days


----------



## howak47 (Jul 23, 2010)

theexpress said:


> yo is it just me... or is the body buzz from shrooms very similer to the one from molly???


 yea now that i think bout it ..it is almost the same


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

i would pick those in 3-4 days...... IF YOU CAN WAIT THAT LONG!!! lol can you describe how she smells dog?


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea now that i think bout it ..it is almost the same


also molly and ex are diffrent... molly is pure mdma while ex might not have any actual mdma in it... or very small amounts.... mostly its meth if there speedy, or special k, or heron if smacky... or any number of research chemicals


----------



## poplars (Jul 23, 2010)

hows your outdoor SK doing chitown? gonna get a chance to sample some outdoor bud of your own?


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

damn thats kiefey!!!!i picture her has sweet has fuck and fruity!!


----------



## howak47 (Jul 23, 2010)

its got a real strong sweet diesel like smell its hard to describe it also got a fant lemon smell i will be chopin it in 3 days


----------



## howak47 (Jul 23, 2010)

theexpress said:


> also molly and ex are diffrent... molly is pure mdma while ex might not have any actual mdma in it... or very small amounts.... mostly its meth if there speedy, or special k, or heron if smacky... or any number of research chemicals


yea i know i have atye alot of dif kinds of ex i have had some with lsd based pure molly i hate the heron based ones i had some harry potter rolls that was smack based it was alright but its my least fav i like the mollys and the clean speed based roll


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

poplars said:


> hows your outdoor SK doing chitown? gonna get a chance to sample some outdoor bud of your own?


 
very good.... my personal plot is doing great... aint been out has long has yours but around 14 inches tall with 8-10 around 7-8 inch long future colas... and im gonna top again in about a week.... to see what that do...



im predicting it will be like 2.5 feet tall by like 4-5 feet wide at harvest.. thats what im aiming for


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea i know i have atye alot of dif kinds of ex i have had some with lsd based pure molly i hate the heron based ones i had some harry potter rolls that was smack based it was alright but its my least fav i like the mollys and the clean speed based roll


 
i fuck with the molly.... most pressed pills are booty... i know this cuzz i have pressed plenty of booty pills in my day at one time... sometimes no actuall mdma at all... mainly p.c.p. and caffeine... lol


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

howak47 said:


> its got a real strong sweet diesel like smell its hard to describe it also got a fant lemon smell i will be chopin it in 3 days


 

awww man that smells dank........ its a;most like i can smell it now with you.... or maybe im just stupid high off sk and think i can....


----------



## poplars (Jul 23, 2010)

theexpress said:


> very good.... my personal plot is doing great... aint been out has long has yours but around 14 inches tall with 8-10 around 7-8 inch long future colas... and im gonna top again in about a week.... to see what that do...
> 
> 
> 
> im predicting it will be like 2.5 feet tall by like 4-5 feet wide at harvest.. thats what im aiming for


ah, this strain must get much bigger when it starts flowering huh? that's hella badass. you're gonna have some good bud there buddy.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea i know i have atye alot of dif kinds of ex i have had some with lsd based pure molly i hate the heron based ones i had some harry potter rolls that was smack based it was alright but its my least fav i like the mollys and the clean speed based roll


stop playin howak you know you like da smackey ones lol...... try trying to shake up an oz of raw into 3 ounces of antihistamines in a coffee grinder without a mask on.... then you will be feeling all smackey... has your throwing up everywere lol...


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

poplars said:


> ah, this strain must get much bigger when it starts flowering huh? that's hella badass. you're gonna have some good bud there buddy.


 
it actually like most kushes doesnt stretch for shit in flower..... thats why im hoping for a nice big veg bro!!!.. i know that you are getting a big yield!!!! and you will be documenting your legal grow on here... and thats a beautifull thing... cuzz i get to see how my shit grows in diffrent parts of the world..


but yeah if my sk finishes like 30 or soo inces tall with like 30 some 10 inchs plus similer sized and density colas on her i will be a happy camper


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

i think if i top every growth tip one more time i should have like around 25-30 cola sites


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 23, 2010)

closest ive been to those clouds of higness are oxycodone, ive done ex but it aint have me like oxy did. never really tried coke, i been buzzed off of it, i used to test it on my gums, other than that where i am all i have access to is crack and heroin, and if i go up the road meth.. but i cant get down like that


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> closest ive been to those clouds of higness are oxycodone, ive done ex but it aint have me like oxy did. never really tried coke, i been buzzed off of it, i used to test it on my gums, other than that where i am all i have access to is crack and heroin, and if i go up the road meth.. but i cant get down like that


 
raw coke when you snort lil bumps and in moderation is the best... but the comedown is ruff!!! and i never do it in moderation.. thats why i try to do it has unoften has possible


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 23, 2010)

control is the key.. alot of homies is throwed off.. i be watchin them trip n shit of pills.. but i cant do it i wanna try shrooms tho


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

shrooms are something else man... but i find the body buzz is very similer to molly


----------



## howak47 (Jul 24, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> control is the key.. alot of homies is throwed off.. i be watchin them trip n shit of pills.. but i cant do it i wanna try shrooms tho


 yea i used to do coke all the time ...had to get off dat shit but yea man u should def try shrooms they are one of my fav drugs makes u go to a whole nother world


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 25, 2010)

Those are some killer looking nugz bro.. damn!!
congrats!!


----------



## howak47 (Jul 25, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Those are some killer looking nugz bro.. damn!!
> congrats!!


 thanks man!!!! that rocklock will be comeing down today or tomorrow i will probly do a harvhest video but i dont know yet i got a pretty good hangover today so it mi8ght have to wait till later


----------



## howak47 (Jul 25, 2010)

well my new fan i got last week fucking just stoped working so iam takeing it back!!! i saw this big box fan for cheaper than that metal one so i put it up we will see if it works good maybe it will cool it down some in the room !!! 1st pic is broke fan 2nd pic is new box fan


----------



## theexpress (Jul 25, 2010)

ahhhh sourkush joints, and freak brothers rollling papers go hand and hand!!!!! a nice .7 joint of both phenos to the face gets your boy mighty high and lifted.... this aint you parents weed from the 60's kids... this shit here!!!! this that gusto nigga!!!! str8 def!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jul 26, 2010)

no more probation for me!!!!! no more 4-15 years hanging over my head!!!!!!!!! da don is back


----------



## poplars (Jul 26, 2010)

right on chitown.

I'm gonna try to take some pics today when the sun creates the perfect lighting. hell, maybe I should take a morning shot tomorrow morning . . . . morning shots are always badass . . . . 

I bumped up the feed, doubled it and they love it. their growth tips doubled in size upon doubling the feeding with no burn so it's badass


----------



## howak47 (Jul 26, 2010)

theexpress said:


> no more probation for me!!!!! no more 4-15 years hanging over my head!!!!!!!!! da don is back


 hell yea man i know u are happy !!!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 26, 2010)

Nice, now Chi can post pics lol


----------



## howak47 (Jul 26, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4440979]Nice, now Chi can post pics lol [/QUOTE]
hahahah for some reason i got a feelin that aint going to happen


----------



## howak47 (Jul 26, 2010)

heres a couple of pics of some blue cheese dry and in jar for a few days now taste so good and is really strong only got 1/2 oz off this small plant


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 26, 2010)

Looks dank homie


----------



## howak47 (Jul 26, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4441025]Looks dank homie   [/QUOTE]
thanks sicc


----------



## theexpress (Jul 26, 2010)

poplars said:


> right on chitown.
> 
> I'm gonna try to take some pics today when the sun creates the perfect lighting. hell, maybe I should take a morning shot tomorrow morning . . . . morning shots are always badass . . . .
> 
> I bumped up the feed, doubled it and they love it. their growth tips doubled in size upon doubling the feeding with no burn so it's badass


 
always ready for a poplars outdoor update!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jul 26, 2010)

howak47 said:


> hell yea man i know u are happy !!!!!!


 
you motha fucken right about that joe!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jul 26, 2010)

had to do it to yall man!!!!!! cook.. should i say crook county in full effect.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEtNRGbVISs&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Jul 26, 2010)

howak47 said:


> heres a couple of pics of some blue cheese dry and in jar for a few days now taste so good and is really strong only got 1/2 oz off this small plant


thats some thc greazey shit bro!!!! blow one back for ya boy in the ill. state


----------



## theexpress (Jul 26, 2010)

if i can locate a digi camera ill drop some pics on yall....


----------



## howak47 (Jul 26, 2010)

theexpress said:


> if i can locate a digi camera ill drop some pics on yall....


 hell yea locate one then hahahahah


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 26, 2010)

haha that would be cool


----------



## theexpress (Jul 26, 2010)

ima have to borrow one from my girl..... how much are those cords that hookup cam to comp??? i know she is missing that


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 26, 2010)

Shouldn't be more then 20-30 bucks, i had to do the same with my cam, i got it with no cord. I ordered mine off amazon i think


----------



## theexpress (Jul 26, 2010)

thanx sicc ima look into that...


----------



## theexpress (Jul 26, 2010)

poplars said:


> right on chitown.
> 
> I'm gonna try to take some pics today when the sun creates the perfect lighting. hell, maybe I should take a morning shot tomorrow morning . . . . morning shots are always badass . . . .
> 
> I bumped up the feed, doubled it and they love it. their growth tips doubled in size upon doubling the feeding with no burn so it's badass


damn poplars your feeding at 2 tablespoons per gallon!!! about how many gallons of nute water does each plant get? last feeding i did was at 1 tablespoon and a 1/4..... i think ima give her 1 3/4ths next time...


i need to get something for bloom soon.....


----------



## poplars (Jul 26, 2010)

theexpress said:


> damn poplars your feeding at 2 tablespoons per gallon!!! about how many gallons of nute water does each plant get? last feeding i did was at 1 tablespoon and a 1/4..... i think ima give her 1 3/4ths next time...
> 
> 
> i need to get something for bloom soon.....



technically 3 tablespoons in 2 gallons . . . . 2 gallons goes between 6 plants so, 1/3rd gallon per plant. the bigger ones get more than the small clones but not by too much.

me too on the bloom nutes. I want to use Shultz 10-50-10 but if I can't find that I'll just use a miracle grow bloom nute (hopefully something more powerful than 15-30-15 . . . )


----------



## theexpress (Jul 26, 2010)

poplars said:


> technically 3 tablespoons in 2 gallons . . . . 2 gallons goes between 6 plants so, 1/3rd gallon per plant. the bigger ones get more than the small clones but not by too much.
> 
> me too on the bloom nutes. I want to use Shultz 10-50-10 but if I can't find that I'll just use a miracle grow bloom nute (hopefully something more powerful than 15-30-15 . . . )


 
oooo ok... i got you... im only useing the mg for that personal smoke sk but my other clone died, along with many dank seedlings of various strains...... lol that lethal sun did a number on my seedlings i tried to strat outside directly into the ground... and nasty rains didnt help 2 day old seedlings either!! lol i didnt have a spot to start seedlings inside at that location... so i just had to ruff it ya know.... didnt work out to well for me.. never doing that again... not with elite genetics...


point of all that rammbling was to say that im feeding one sk plant one full gallon of water laced with last time 1 and 1/4 t.b.s. per gal. all to one plant.. and pretty often to... and im about to top again... should get very very bushy soon...


----------



## Someguy15 (Jul 26, 2010)

howak47 said:


> heres a couple of pics of some blue cheese dry and in jar for a few days now taste so good and is really strong only got 1/2 oz off this small plant


 lookin very flame man. whats the taste compare too? Keep it up.


----------



## howak47 (Jul 26, 2010)

Rocklock harvest video
[youtube]AqEuIqTd0QQ[/youtube]


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jul 26, 2010)

good harvest howak.. buds look dense.. got a warlock going right now. hoping for dense nugs my self


----------



## theexpress (Jul 26, 2010)

poplars said:


> technically 3 tablespoons in 2 gallons . . . . 2 gallons goes between 6 plants so, 1/3rd gallon per plant. the bigger ones get more than the small clones but not by too much.
> 
> me too on the bloom nutes. I want to use Shultz 10-50-10 but if I can't find that I'll just use a miracle grow bloom nute (hopefully something more powerful than 15-30-15 . . . )


mg makes a 10-52-10


----------



## poplars (Jul 26, 2010)

theexpress said:


> mg makes a 10-52-10


 cool I'll just get some of that then, should be pretty easy to find.


----------



## howak47 (Jul 26, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> good harvest howak.. buds look dense.. got a warlock going right now. hoping for dense nugs my self


 thanks for the comments lax!! i want to see the warlock u got pics of it on your thread?


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jul 26, 2010)

howak47 said:


> thanks for the comments lax!! i want to see the warlock u got pics of it on your thread?


yea in my sig.. got my grow journal going


----------



## theexpress (Jul 27, 2010)

lol the summer heat is really bringing out the best in my fellow chicagoins.....http://cbs2chicago.com/local/shooting.southwest.side.2.1826378.html


----------



## poplars (Jul 27, 2010)

well I'm feeding them the same concentration every day at this point, until theyt start going into flowering! gonna really make them kick into gear and veg out as fast as they possibly can . . . haha..

that sweet god clone is vegging faster than any plant in my garden! fucking crazy.


----------



## howak47 (Jul 27, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol the summer heat is really bringing out the best in my fellow chicagoins.....http://cbs2chicago.com/local/shooting.southwest.side.2.1826378.html


 damn they goin wild ! we just had a lady stab a guy to death down the street from me but iam in no city iam in the hood in the country lololo


----------



## poplars (Jul 27, 2010)

here's the pics!! make sure you click them as I took the time to upload them high quality.

garden shot:

Sweet God:

Sour Kush (bubba):

THC Bomb x Bubblegum:

Sour Kush(bubba):

Sour Kush(diesel):

Northern Lights:

The Church:

AK47 Clone (finally starting to take off):

Northern Lights (fuckin huge):

Sour Kush (bubba):

Sour Kush(bubba, fucking huge, 2 pics to show how big it is):


Sour Kush (diesel):


enjoy! I sure am.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jul 27, 2010)

looking good poplars.. that NL is huge..how u liking the church? shit looks sativa dom


----------



## poplars (Jul 27, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> looking good poplars.. that NL is huge..how u liking the church? shit looks sativa dom


 it's not sativa dom trust me, those are just new leaves . it's Skunk x Super Skunk x Northern Lights x Swiss Sativa. so that's indica dom. 


dunno how I'm gonna like it until it's flowering, I've been told it's a heavy yeilder and has an interesting high so I'm pretty stoked for that. it's growing pretty fast now.

NL is ridiculouslly huge . . . . ahh.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jul 27, 2010)

was that church a freebie?.. cuz i got one my self..dunno when or if i wanna do it.. gonna wait to see how yours turn out..


----------



## poplars (Jul 27, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> was that church a freebie?.. cuz i got one my self..dunno when or if i wanna do it.. gonna wait to see how yours turn out..


it was a single feminized seed a friend bought. I don't know if it's worth it or not yet.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 27, 2010)

poplars said:


> well I'm feeding them the same concentration every day at this point, until theyt start going into flowering! gonna really make them kick into gear and veg out as fast as they possibly can . . . haha..
> 
> that sweet god clone is vegging faster than any plant in my garden! fucking crazy.


damn your feeding everyday??? i feed like every 4-6 days!!! your leaves are a shade darker, but min are like 40-50% fatter.. i topped every grow tip todat but the smallest ones on the bottom.. should bush out super nasty in days to come, and allow smaller bottom growth to catch up to top.... poplars those plants look fucking sick bro!!!! 

i think the sk grows lil diffrently depending on climate, and rest of enviorment...... the shit is kill no matter were you grow it though!!!


----------



## poplars (Jul 27, 2010)

yeah bro big holes and I'm splitting 2 gallons (6 tbs) between 12 plants, so it's not that bad. it's gonna be some bomb shit indeed, I can already imagine those buds on the bush!


----------



## theexpress (Jul 27, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah bro big holes and I'm splitting 2 gallons (6 tbs) between 12 plants, so it's not that bad. it's gonna be some bomb shit indeed, I can already imagine those buds on the bush!


 
hell yeah!!!!!!!!!!! gotta say im loving how she grows outdoors from clone.... this is a learning experiance for me has well.. never ran the bitch outdoors, always had the fear she would be prone to budrot so i never tried!


----------



## poplars (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm gonna start feeding a lot once a week, like 9 gallons at 1 tablespoon per gallon, a b uddy of mine is doing that and his plants have beat mine even though they were the same size, so I'm gonna change it up now hopefully we see a big difference.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 27, 2010)

poplars said:


> I'm gonna start feeding a lot once a week, like 9 gallons at 1 tablespoon per gallon, a b uddy of mine is doing that and his plants have beat mine even though they were the same size, so I'm gonna change it up now hopefully we see a big difference.


your buddies plants are prolly sativa dom?


----------



## poplars (Jul 27, 2010)

no, he has like 19 strains man . . . .. lots of indica dom, I was making this statement based on a comparison of a very relative strain he has of mine, he also has the church (it's so big I didn't even recognise it)

it's true man, feeding once a week but a lot is much better than what I'm doing, and the rapid growth of his plants proves it.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 27, 2010)

I did a huge bud porn update if anyone is interested. Link im my sig. I didnt want to flood your thread Howak, there's a lot of pics.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 27, 2010)

poplars said:


> no, he has like 19 strains man . . . .. lots of indica dom, I was making this statement based on a comparison of a very relative strain he has of mine, he also has the church (it's so big I didn't even recognise it)
> 
> it's true man, feeding once a week but a lot is much better than what I'm doing, and the rapid growth of his plants proves it.


 
yeah i started feeding less but more often to built nute tolerence at first { that m.g. shit is fast to burn if not used right} but i feed 100-125% recamended nutes every 4-6,7 days... all that goes to one bushy ass plant


----------



## howak47 (Jul 27, 2010)

plants are lookin fuckin great poplars!!!!! cant wait to see them in full bloom


----------



## howak47 (Jul 27, 2010)

just sold a couple of old cameras and went and got a new sony DSLR A230 camera it is bad ass i have never had a cam like this before u can do about anything with it got to learn how to use it good but i did take a couple of pics with it before the lights went out there will be more tomorrow


----------



## theexpress (Jul 28, 2010)

fucking amazing quality in those pictures bro


----------



## howak47 (Jul 28, 2010)

theexpress said:


> fucking amazing quality in those pictures bro


 thanks chi yea and i dont even really know how to use it good yet but iam bout to start playin around with the settings and functions on it


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jul 28, 2010)

great pics howak.. how much did that camera run you? .. im tired of my digital one i got


----------



## poplars (Jul 28, 2010)

nice pics howak.

man this is gonna be a trip, I've never fed them like this before. I'm probably gonna use about 10 gallons with 1 tablespoon per gallon and give it to all 12 plants in different concentrations (my ak47 is still too small to take a full feeding unlike everyone else) 

but hey, my buddy down the road is living proof it works, his shit is growing so fucking fast. and I'm talking his indica plants, his sativa plants are already like 5 feet tall lol. but his indicas are like 3 feet tall now, it's ridiculous. he basically said 'you have to make them want it' by feeding them once a week, but a damn good feeding.

I may do slightly less than 1 tbs per gallon though, for the first time around, just to make sure.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 28, 2010)

howak47 said:


> thanks chi yea and i dont even really know how to use it good yet but iam bout to start playin around with the settings and functions on it


 
ya need to show your boy chi whats been going on with your outdoor bms... you been feeding and watering her right??? how she liking her new home..... that plant right there is gonna yield more weed then every plant in your tent now combined...


----------



## theexpress (Jul 28, 2010)

poplars said:


> nice pics howak.
> 
> man this is gonna be a trip, I've never fed them like this before. I'm probably gonna use about 10 gallons with 1 tablespoon per gallon and give it to all 12 plants in different concentrations (my ak47 is still too small to take a full feeding unlike everyone else)
> 
> ...


yeah good idea on gradually upping them to 100% even though i think they will take it fine.... better to be safe then sorry in most cases like this


----------



## poplars (Jul 28, 2010)

yep, because they're starting to grow FAST now, I think I'll do that feeding in like 4 or 5 days, since I've been giving them small doses often by comparison of what I'm about to do next. 

I was thinking they could handle it too, but this MG stuff is a lot stronger than the organic stuff my buddy uses, so I'm gonna start em off at like 80%.


----------



## howak47 (Jul 28, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> great pics howak.. how much did that camera run you? .. im tired of my digital one i got


thanks man well normally they are like $500 but this one was a open box deal so i got it for $350 at best buy !!! the person that had it and brought it back did not even open it and everything was still there!!!



theexpress said:


> ya need to show your boy chi whats been going on with your outdoor bms... you been feeding and watering her right??? how she liking her new home..... that plant right there is gonna yield more weed then every plant in your tent now combined...


 iam goin to take some pics of it in a little while !! i have feed her 1 time and its been raining every day near dark !!!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Jul 28, 2010)

heres a few pics of the bms clone that is outside !!! its already grown a little over 1/2ft and its been out there for over a week


----------



## poplars (Jul 28, 2010)

nice, that's a pretty stretchy strain eh? gonna be interesting to see how it does.


I topped this SK 


I figured right now would be the perfect time to top as it will send off more of those lower branches and give me way more bud at the end of the season


----------



## theexpress (Jul 28, 2010)

howak47 said:


> heres a few pics of the bms clone that is outside !!! its already grown a little over 1/2ft and its been out there for over a week


man is that a goergeous plant or what..... great looking hybrid to bad about her hermieing... it would be ultra dank if she hermed for stress issues and that clone is all female!!! you gotta do updates of her every 7-9 days man if you can cuzz she is growing fucking fast!!!!!

hopefully you can get like 2-3 more weeks of veg man... then that early flowering stretch.. i think if you dont top her she will hit bigger then the 5 feet i said before... prolly a lil over 6 feet tall is my new gues......... with 8 ounces easy... prolly even better


----------



## theexpress (Jul 28, 2010)

poplars said:


> nice, that's a pretty stretchy strain eh? gonna be interesting to see how it does.
> 
> 
> I topped this SK
> ...


good idea..... that plant looks like a legit kush,bush!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jul 28, 2010)

from all the topping and branching my sk looks kinda leggy from the side view..... but when you look at it overhead man o man!!!!! put it to you like this... she is about 15 inches tall, and maybe 24 inches wide... give or take on width...


and she was topped again yesterday.... she will only get wider!!!!!! like oprah nigga!!!


----------



## poplars (Jul 28, 2010)

theexpress said:


> from all the topping and branching my sk looks kinda leggy from the side view..... but when you look at it overhead man o man!!!!! put it to you like this... she is about 15 inches tall, and maybe 24 inches wide... give or take on width...
> 
> 
> and she was topped again yesterday.... she will only get wider!!!!!! like oprah nigga!!!


 lmfao like oprah ahahahaha ...


I just realized I need to be watering these plants twice a day right now, its so fucking hot!


----------



## theexpress (Jul 28, 2010)

poplars said:


> lmfao like oprah ahahahaha ...
> 
> 
> I just realized I need to be watering these plants twice a day right now, its so fucking hot!


yeah you def. need to make sure they get adaquet water outdoors esp. when its hot.... i pour like 5 gallons when i water outdoors... like every few days 2-4... i know she dont drink all that yet but fuckit no harm done... I HAVE YET TO OVERWATER OR SEEN AN OVERWATERD OUTDOOR PLANT THAT WAS IN THE GROUND!!! i notice my plants grows fast has fuck the next day not only when i fert. but when i water with plain water has well!!


----------



## poplars (Jul 28, 2010)

theexpress said:


> yeah you def. need to make sure they get adaquet water outdoors esp. when its hot.... i pour like 5 gallons when i water outdoors... like every few days 2-4... i know she dont drink all that yet but fuckit no harm done... I HAVE YET TO OVERWATER OR SEEN AN OVERWATERD OUTDOOR PLANT THAT WAS IN THE GROUND!!! i notice my plants grows fast has fuck the next day not only when i fert. but when i water with plain water has well!!


its cerrtainly possible, but with the right soil composition, its not gonna happen.

like out where I live, it's dry clay on the outside, so the water has some place to go.

I'm gonna feed on friday.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 28, 2010)

yo man i aint seen dr.greenhorn in a while.. whats up with some tropical hawaiian sk updates??? PAGEING DR.GREENHORN!!! LOL


----------



## poplars (Jul 28, 2010)

man I just googled sour kush and I'm fuckin annoyed at how many bullshit knock offs I've seen . . . . . there's like 3 different sour kushes and one super sour kush . . . . lame. epic lame.

now when I tell people I have sour kush they're gonna think they've had the same thing, oh well, once they try it they'll know. hah, I can't wait to try it myself . . . .


----------



## theexpress (Jul 28, 2010)

poplars said:


> man I just googled sour kush and I'm fuckin annoyed at how many bullshit knock offs I've seen . . . . . there's like 3 different sour kushes and one super sour kush . . . . lame. epic lame.
> 
> now when I tell people I have sour kush they're gonna think they've had the same thing, oh well, once they try it they'll know. hah, I can't wait to try it myself . . . .


we both know you got the real deal..... and yes there is many knockoffs....... ive only seen 2 other sk worth mentioning.. both were on icmag... one was a clone only nycd x sour og.... wich is diffrent... and the other a dude like me had the same idea and crossed a bubba female to a e.c.s.d. male... his shit looks dank has fuck too... his beans are only f1's and arent for sale has well..... but dude didnt have a pre 98 bog bubba kush though.... thats real real hard to come by these days...


----------



## poplars (Jul 29, 2010)

theexpress said:


> we both know you got the real deal..... and yes there is many knockoffs....... ive only seen 2 other sk worth mentioning.. both were on icmag... one was a clone only nycd x sour og.... wich is diffrent... and the other a dude like me had the same idea and crossed a bubba female to a e.c.s.d. male... his shit looks dank has fuck too... his beans are only f1's and arent for sale has well..... but dude didnt have a pre 98 bog bubba kush though.... thats real real hard to come by these days...


 *must spread rep around more before giving it to theexpress again*


http://www.fadedfools.com/category/pre-98-bubba-kush/

wow, that even LOOKS like SK bud . . . . hella nice . . ..


it's funny because there are people still doubting if pre-98 bubba is even around, glad to know I have a piece of history here.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 29, 2010)

poplars said:


> *must spread rep around more before giving it to theexpress again*
> 
> 
> http://www.fadedfools.com/category/pre-98-bubba-kush/
> ...


most people think that pre 98 bubba is a marketing ploy.. i can assure its not... its the elite


----------



## poplars (Jul 29, 2010)

it didn't sound marketing to me . . . . it makes perfect sense that someone got overzealous with breeding it and lost one of the best crosses . . .

sad but true.

I think my buddy down the road might have a clone of bubba kush that might be pre98 bubba . .. . . dunno, it looks JUST like the diesel pheno of sour kush in veg, purple stems and everything . . . . .but who knows.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 29, 2010)

my sk has fan leaves that are almost has big has my hand!!!! also got alot greener from the last heavy feeding!!! and the fucker reeks outside while vegging!!! plant looks drop dead gorgeous!!! seems to be very pest/heat resistant!!! im ever so fucking proud!!!


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 29, 2010)

Its pretty messed up Chi, the system wont let me rep you. It aways says I have to spread it around, but it has been spread so much that Im repeating people I gave it to 2-3 times already and it just wont let me rep you, Its starting to get irritating.


----------



## poplars (Jul 29, 2010)

theexpress said:


> my sk has fan leaves that are almost has big has my hand!!!! also got alot greener from the last heavy feeding!!! and the fucker reeks outside while vegging!!! plant looks drop dead gorgeous!!! seems to be very pest/heat resistant!!! im ever so fucking proud!!!


I'm hoping they don't start budding till like august 10th, then I'll get even more!!!! 

but I guess I don't care, I'm getting atleast 1-2 lbs per plant off of those ones in the back, the NL is gonna give me 3 atleast (if it's a heavy yeilder.) church is gonna give me an lb, it's gonna be a wonderful year . . . . . 

I guess I hope they start budding before the 10th because then I wont have to protect them from the frost as they will be finished . . . .


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 29, 2010)

Chitown,
I just did a post in my thread about breeding with my Blue Kush. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Doing that shit was harder than I expected it to be. When do You want your Clone cut? My cloners are full at the moment, but I should have some open space in about 2 weeks.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 29, 2010)

poplars said:


> I'm hoping they don't start budding till like august 10th, then I'll get even more!!!!
> 
> but I guess I don't care, I'm getting atleast 1-2 lbs per plant off of those ones in the back, the NL is gonna give me 3 atleast (if it's a heavy yeilder.) church is gonna give me an lb, it's gonna be a wonderful year . . . . .
> 
> I guess I hope they start budding before the 10th because then I wont have to protect them from the frost as they will be finished . . . .


im pretty sure you wont be budding untill atleast the 21st!! thats not to say there wont be hella preflowers though!!!!


----------



## poplars (Jul 29, 2010)

theexpress said:


> im pretty sure you wont be budding untill atleast the 21st!! thats not to say there wont be hella preflowers though!!!!


that would be very nice . . . . but I looked at my sunlight hours for next month . . . . . around the 10th it starts dropping down a LOT. maybe they wont take it seriously till the 21st . . . . that would be VERY nice. but isn't this a 60 day strain? I'm gonna need it to start early aug if so . . .


either way I'm just overthinking shit, it's gonna be a great year.. I coulda fed them better in the beginning but better too little than too much, next year wont have the same issues for sure . . . . . but man they're gonna grow fast in the next 2 weeks!


----------



## theexpress (Jul 29, 2010)

poplars said:


> that would be very nice . . . . but I looked at my sunlight hours for next month . . . . . around the 10th it starts dropping down a LOT. maybe they wont take it seriously till the 21st . . . . that would be VERY nice. but isn't this a 60 day strain? I'm gonna need it to start early aug if so . . .
> 
> 
> either way I'm just overthinking shit, it's gonna be a great year.. I coulda fed them better in the beginning but better too little than too much, next year wont have the same issues for sure . . . . . but man they're gonna grow fast in the next 2 weeks!


 
56 day strain... she can take the cold man.. so if thats whats your worrying about dont worry... wont take longer then late oct.. im amazed how well she takes the heat to!! FORGOT TO MENTION... SHE WILL PURPLE IN THE COLD... SHE PURPLES INDOORS IF IT GETS NIPPY!!


----------



## poplars (Jul 29, 2010)

late october is way too late. frosts start at the beginning of october.

and this may be a hardy strain, but it wont keep growing after the 20 degree frosts.

and 56 days sounds just fine, if it starts budding mid august I should be just fine.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 29, 2010)

poplars said:


> late october is way too late. frosts start at the beginning of october.
> 
> and this may be a hardy strain, but it wont keep growing after the 20 degree frosts.
> 
> and 56 days sounds just fine, if it starts budding mid august I should be just fine.


 
damn man!!! frost in beginning of oct..... man you must be waaay up there in cali!!! if you think its gonna be a big deal maybe force flower them soon


we get the first frost here around oct. 20 something.... but it only dips below freezing at night... in the day when sun is up it may be 50,55,60 something degreese!!! in wich your plant will still mature.... another thing you can do instead of force flower is just cover at night to keep frost out... a layer of mulch at the bottom will furthur insulate roots


----------



## poplars (Jul 29, 2010)

yeah its strange up here. 

but here's my mentality. . . . if my sativas last year were almost done before the frosts came, the SK should be done before you know?

also there's always a chance I wont get frosts till mid october, I just highly doubt it.

and bro don't you remember what I did last year?

I turned my whole garden into a greenhouse.

it'll protect against 28 degree frosts . . . but anything lower than that and there's pretty much nothing you can do short of a heater . . .


----------



## theexpress (Jul 29, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah its strange up here.
> 
> but here's my mentality. . . . if my sativas last year were almost done before the frosts came, the SK should be done before you know?
> 
> ...


 
yeah i do remember your greenhouse!!! that will carry you threw this years season... grow on!!!!!!


----------



## poplars (Jul 29, 2010)

yeah I'm really stoked. all I can do is not worry and just deal with things as they come.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2010)

get that paper!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8iyhLI1fIw


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YfUgGU2ASs&feature=related

dont forget were u at....


----------



## poplars (Jul 30, 2010)

whew fuckin tired . . . . . chug that cup of coffee and get out to water the plants. . . . . daily routine.

*yawn*


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2010)

and some classic shit...... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9IKTunVc4w


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2010)

yall cali cats got 2pacs california love!!!! this the chicago anthem right here!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1XO2jdektw&feature=related


----------



## poplars (Jul 30, 2010)

man I live so far up in cali there aren't any gangs . . . it's pretty chill.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2010)

hommie forgot the north side on last track... he show us love here though.. nort west side till the casket drop!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLWATrIxQH0&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2010)

my nigga 9-1 layed it down for the latin folkks.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MORavXnslI&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2010)

poplars said:


> man I live so far up in cali there aren't any gangs . . . it's pretty chill.


no gang wars just family feuds huh??? lol


----------



## poplars (Jul 30, 2010)

theexpress said:


> no gang wars just family feuds huh??? lol


yeah definitely family feuds . . . . . I've heard of indian families just getting together to go after one guy . . . . but yeah, definitely shit like that around here, not big enough for gangs .

I mean the biggest city around here is less than 4 miles across . . . .


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah definitely family feuds . . . . . I've heard of indian families just getting together to go after one guy . . . . but yeah, definitely shit like that around here, not big enough for gangs .
> 
> I mean the biggest city around here is less than 4 miles across . . . .


lol damn!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2010)

rhis my shit......!!!! im sorry yall i had to do it!!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4oLtwpOT58&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2010)

this shit came out back in the day but still jukein....... gotta love the horse and chairiot riding threw the slums of the westide of the chi!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjlXWmlOOIk&feature=related


hahahahaha im open a seed company and have that horse and chariot do my deliveries... lololol the chitown express.... gitty up ya na meen


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2010)

<<<<<--------------- going to a big ass party that is gonna have 95 kegs!!!!! this should get interesting!!!!!!



and yes thats no typo!!!! 95 kegs!!!! full kegs!!!! not no hoe ass pony kegs!!!! hopefully they got something good, has long has it aint light beer in deso!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 30, 2010)

haha what nationality are you Chi?

That Scummy song sounded like some fake ass bone thugs


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 30, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4456100]haha what nationality are you Chi?

That Scummy song sounded like some fake ass bone thugs[/QUOTE]

lol, alotta chi rown music is fast as hell.


----------



## howak47 (Jul 31, 2010)

well i just put theses beans in tha box to start germination


----------



## theexpress (Jul 31, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4456100]haha what nationality are you Chi?

That Scummy song sounded like some fake ass bone thugs[/QUOTE]


dont wanna get too specific.... but bone stole the style of rapping fast from chicago artists.. its called twisting, and was invented by twista.... waaay back in the day when he was known has mr. tung twister, and held the guiness world record for fastest rap... that record was broken a few years ago by another chicago rapper!!! bone stole our style..thats why they got flamed up in many many tracks... but i like bone though... even though all that shit they was spitting about the chi... anyway i just stopped by for a lil... i was booming hard has hell last night... and rolling at the same time... gotta go back and get faded... many kegs left... holla at ur boy


----------



## Fditty00 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ahhh! Chi! They don't know bout that Scummy! Ohhh Sicc, Chi's nationality is Chi-Twizzle 1/4 Blackstone, 1/4 King, 1/4 Vicelord, 1/4 B.G.!


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 31, 2010)

you forgot the Spanish Cobras LOL


----------



## Fditty00 (Jul 31, 2010)

Lol, or the 4 corners! Shit, Chi, be careful son.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 31, 2010)

theexpress said:


> dont wanna get too specific.... but bone stole the style of rapping fast from chicago artists.. its called twisting, and was invented by twista.... waaay back in the day when he was known has mr. tung twister, and held the guiness world record for fastest rap... that record was broken a few years ago by another chicago rapper!!! bone stole our style..thats why they got flamed up in many many tracks... but i like bone though... even though all that shit they was spitting about the chi... anyway i just stopped by for a lil... i was booming hard has hell last night... and rolling at the same time... gotta go back and get faded... many kegs left... holla at ur boy


haha, i remember all that flamin that was goin on.. even three six was gettin @ bone.

and yall kno chitown is 100%G


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 31, 2010)

howak47 said:


> well i just put theses beans in tha box to start germination


 thats wassup howak!!


----------



## howak47 (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jul 31, 2010)

hell yea howak.. i love blue cheese.. one of my fav strains to smoke.. GL on this next grow


----------



## howak47 (Jul 31, 2010)

well i transplanted the blue cheese clone from a 1gal pot to a 4gal trash can hahaha heres a few pics


----------



## howak47 (Jul 31, 2010)

the blue cheese that has been flowering for like 10 weeks now is comeing down tomorrow or monday iam bout to put it in dark for 24 or 48 hours !! i will post pics later


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 31, 2010)

The clone looks good homie. Reminds of this party cup plant i got going haha, cant wait to see her flower 
I got 6 clones going right now, hopefully i'll get a better ratio then what i got last time.


----------



## howak47 (Jul 31, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4460826]The clone looks good homie. Reminds of this party cup plant i got going haha, cant wait to see her flower 
I got 6 clones going right now, hopefully i'll get a better ratio then what i got last time.[/QUOTE]
thanks sicc !! shes a little over 2 ft tall now !! i got to get some more clones going soon the only other one i got is this bubba kush it was in a party cup but i just transplanted it into this little pot


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice, hows that one bubba you had flowering doing?


----------



## howak47 (Jul 31, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4460889]Nice, hows that one bubba you had flowering doing?[/QUOTE] thanks!! i got 2 bubbas flowering they are like 6 weeks in i think maybe a little longer !! they are gettin real dense and smell great i can smell the bubblegum in them really strong ill post some pics sometime soon


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 31, 2010)

Hell yeah, its all about that Bubba 
Which current plants in flowering do you have that was under the 400 watter its whole life? I wanna see the buds you get off the HID, havent most of them been under the CFL's before you hooked up the HPS?


----------



## howak47 (Jul 31, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4460991]Hell yeah, its all about that Bubba 
Which current plants in flowering do you have that was under the 400 watter its whole life? I wanna see the buds you get off the HID, havent most of them been under the CFL's before you hooked up the HPS?[/QUOTE]yea everything has been under cfls except the great white shark x sourkush clone and the blue cheese clone they will have been under the 400 their whole time flowering


----------



## theexpress (Aug 1, 2010)

man alkohal is tje devil/......


----------



## howak47 (Aug 1, 2010)

theexpress said:


> man alkohal is tje devil/......


 hahahah yea it is the devil


----------



## howak47 (Aug 1, 2010)

heres a gram of rocklock i rolled up in a joint last night!!!! this shit is so dank


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 1, 2010)

nice dank bud howak.. can't wait till my warlock is done..


----------



## howak47 (Aug 1, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> nice dank bud howak.. can't wait till my warlock is done..


 thanks lax!!! hell yea iam ready to see the final product on that warlock !!!!


----------



## Fditty00 (Aug 1, 2010)

theexpress said:


> man alkohal is tje devil/......


 Hahaha!! Someones pussy hurts this mornin!!




Howak, that Rocklock looks FIYAH!! Good job on that clone


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 1, 2010)

howak47 said:


> thanks lax!!! hell yea iam ready to see the final product on that warlock !!!!


whats the smell & taste like???..


----------



## howak47 (Aug 1, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> whats the smell & taste like???..


 its kinda hard to explain its kinda like a diesel mix with a slight lemon taste hahah the smell is like a sweet diesel like aroma !!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 1, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Hahaha!! Someones pussy hurts this mornin!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the comment ditty


----------



## howak47 (Aug 1, 2010)

heres a few pics on some bubble hash i made the other day outa 1/2 oz of rocklock trim !!!


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 1, 2010)

hell yea !! . i love me some hash


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 1, 2010)

damn that shit looks dank


----------



## howak47 (Aug 1, 2010)

one of the sourkush started showing female preflowers today so one outa 2 are female so far !!! i think i will be transplanting it into bigger pot and putting her in the flowering tent soon also the bubba kush and maybe another one will be going in there soon to make room for the new seedlings !!all the beans have poped open but the 2 skunk#1 x og kush they will stay in box another day or so then i will plant them


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 1, 2010)

looks good!! subbd! mine just started to flower aswell! feels so good


----------



## theexpress (Aug 1, 2010)

tommorow i will go to ace hardware!!! i will a piece of 18 inch pvc piping... at about 1.5 inches diam. one side will be threaded and fitted with a cap... wich i will then drill a lil hole into...... 

LONG STORY SHORT.... IM MAKING B.H.O. WITH 28-30 GRAMS OF TOP GRADE QAULITY SOURKUSH NUGGET.... 

NEED SOME GLASs VIALS TO STORE THE SHIT IN... might have to use tinfoil but fuckit


----------



## theexpress (Aug 1, 2010)

howak47 said:


> one of the sourkush started showing female preflowers today so one outa 2 are female so far !!! i think i will be transplanting it into bigger pot and putting her in the flowering tent soon also the bubba kush and maybe another one will be going in there soon to make room for the new seedlings !!all the beans have poped open but the 2 skunk#1 x og kush they will stay in box another day or so then i will plant them


 
i would veg the sk to atleast a foot tall man... if not 18 inches... remeber she dont stretch for shit...... you should make some sick ass crosses to share with your boy........


----------



## howak47 (Aug 1, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i would veg the sk to atleast a foot tall man... If not 18 inches... Remeber she dont stretch for shit...... You should make some sick ass crosses to share with your boy........


 yea iam going to try to wait till they are at least 1ft but the bubbas seem to stretch so ill probly put that one and maybe one of the afgani or aurora which every one they are lololo in the tent soon !! Got to make some room for the new ones!! I was thinking of trying a few strains in the tent on 12/12 from seed to see how it does with the 400watt what do u think?
I will for sure hook u up


----------



## howak47 (Aug 1, 2010)

NEW HARVEST VIDEO!!!!!!

[youtube]fgtqFopAbO8[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Aug 1, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea iam going to try to wait till they are at least 1ft but the bubbas seem to stretch so ill probly put that one and maybe one of the afgani or aurora which every one they are lololo in the tent soon !! Got to make some room for the new ones!! I was thinking of trying a few strains in the tent on 12/12 from seed to see how it does with the 400watt what do u think?
> I will for sure hook u up


sounds cool to me howak..... sativa doms do better with 12/12 from seed...yield wise.. dude im fucking excited to see what the sour/power kush is gonna do...


----------



## theexpress (Aug 1, 2010)

howak47 said:


> NEW HARVEST VIDEO!!!!!!
> 
> [youtube]fgtqFopAbO8[/youtube]


that shit looks good man!!!!! let us know what it dries to


----------



## howak47 (Aug 1, 2010)

theexpress said:


> sounds cool to me howak..... sativa doms do better with 12/12 from seed...yield wise.. dude im fucking excited to see what the sour/power kush is gonna do...


ok !! yea me to cant wait to see how it turns out 



theexpress said:


> that shit looks good man!!!!! let us know what it dries to


thanks man !! i will let yall know in a couple of days  it was around 87 grams wet


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 2, 2010)

nice!! lucky! have fun with that leave us wit aq nice report!


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 2, 2010)

howak47 said:


> NEW HARVEST VIDEO!!!!!!
> 
> [youtube]fgtqFopAbO8[/youtube]


nice harvest Howak... would like to sample some of that....


----------



## howak47 (Aug 2, 2010)

heres a pic of the scissor and glove hash from both the blue cheese and the rocklock !!! the 2 are so much dif


----------



## theexpress (Aug 2, 2010)

your boy chi..... he went to go look at that heavily topped sk plant from clone.... i only thought i would have 2 new shoots were i topped.... I GOT FUCKING 4!!!! on almost everyone i topped... only like 2 of them put out only 2 more shoots... anyways i likes were this is going though... im hopeing by late oct. i will have a blanketed canopy of buds, that are equally dense has the next..............


AND.... all the shoots individualy are starting to branch out from top to bottom!!!! this plant is gonna finish with 40-50 what i like to call arms!!!!!

also fed today.... and will again in like another 4-5 days.. im feeding at 125% dose..... they taking it well... i wont be upping dose but will make it more often......... need to switch over to flower nutes after 3 more feedings


----------



## Fditty00 (Aug 2, 2010)

So you gonna draw us a picture of this plant or what?? Lol, via-the flyin Hawaiian


----------



## theexpress (Aug 2, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> So you gonna draw us a picture of this plant or what?? Lol, via-the flyin Hawaiian


its my man ditty!!!!!!! wish i could rep ya for the laff... naw ima take some pics... i feel like i owe yall... EVEN THOUGH I DONT... i just need that cord for my bitches cam to work.........


----------



## theexpress (Aug 2, 2010)

lol the flyin hawaiin gotta be flyin of that tropical grown sk by now.......


----------



## theexpress (Aug 2, 2010)

yo we need to cross my sk to dittys convict kush find the best pheno and cross that to integras bluekush.. and see what that do


----------



## poplars (Aug 2, 2010)

theexpress said:


> yo we need to cross my sk to dittys convict kush find the best pheno and cross that to integras bluekush.. and see what that do


I might cross it with something, we'll see.

but you know, something tells me SK is one of those strains that shouldn't be crossed with anything.

unless you consider it original enough to be a base strain like northern lights . . . you know?


----------



## theexpress (Aug 2, 2010)

poplars said:


> I might cross it with something, we'll see.
> 
> but you know, something tells me SK is one of those strains that shouldn't be crossed with anything.
> 
> unless you consider it original enough to be a base strain like northern lights . . . you know?


 
man all i know is howak crossed some kind of high end mid grade to my sk and the result was incredable!!!!!!! but i understand what you mean.... no matter what it gets crossed to you gotta have the origenal... sometimes you gotta get back to your roots lol


----------



## poplars (Aug 2, 2010)

theexpress said:


> man all i know is howak crossed some kind of high end mid grade to my sk and the result was incredable!!!!!!! but i understand what you mean.... no matter what it gets crossed to you gotta have the origenal... sometimes you gotta get back to your roots lol


basically yeah, I'm on a goal to get 'classic' strains you know . . . northern lights is a classic, SK seems like a classic . . . .


----------



## theexpress (Aug 2, 2010)

poplars said:


> basically yeah, I'm on a goal to get 'classic' strains you know . . . northern lights is a classic, SK seems like a classic . . . .


maaan i did a bong rip of some bubba sk earlier.... {3 foot grafix} that shit had me drooling like a fool... lol it ran back down to the bong water... sk=potent... over 2 weeks smoking her exclusively and hardly no tolerence built up... if this was white widow it would have stopped getting me high many days ago!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 2, 2010)

theexpress said:


> man all i know is howak crossed some kind of high end mid grade to my sk and the result was incredable!!!!!!! But i understand what you mean.... No matter what it gets crossed to you gotta have the origenal... Sometimes you gotta get back to your roots lol


 yea that shit was dank as HELL hahahah that was my orange bud cross turned out really good i might still have a bean or 2 of that ill have to check


----------



## howak47 (Aug 2, 2010)

GOT SOMETHING I THINK U WILL LIKE CHI !!!!! i got eat up by mosquitos making this fucking video hahahah 

OUTDOOR BLUE MOONSHINE

[youtube]VkKIqLFOvg8[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Aug 3, 2010)

howak47 said:


> GOT SOMETHING I THINK U WILL LIKE CHI !!!!! i got eat up by mosquitos making this fucking video hahahah
> 
> OUTDOOR BLUE MOONSHINE
> 
> [youtube]VkKIqLFOvg8[/youtube]


 
aww hell yeah i like that... nice vid.. very relaxing esp with the birds chirping!!!! plant is growing fat bro!!! like super fast!!! looks like your just starting to bud out.... or those may just be preflowers, but my gut tells me that 3 foot plus plant is in bloom... the next 2-3 weeks she is gonna stretch crazy.... and then put out some dense ass flowers.. thanx for the update ont hat howak.......


----------



## howak47 (Aug 3, 2010)

theexpress said:


> aww hell yeah i like that... nice vid.. very relaxing esp with the birds chirping!!!! plant is growing fat bro!!! like super fast!!! looks like your just starting to bud out.... or those may just be preflowers, but my gut tells me that 3 foot plus plant is in bloom... the next 2-3 weeks she is gonna stretch crazy.... and then put out some dense ass flowers.. thanx for the update ont hat howak.......


thanks man i thought u would like that!!!!yea its growin super fast !!it is starting to flower i dont know why i said preflowers on the video but i cant wait to see how the yield is on this plant and i keep forgetting its a clone hahaha


----------



## theexpress (Aug 3, 2010)

howak47 said:


> thanks man i thought u would like that!!!!yea its growin super fast !!it is starting to flower i dont know why i said preflowers on the video but i cant wait to see how the yield is on this plant and i keep forgetting its a clone hahaha


 
yoooo... that bms has monster outdoor plant potential!!!!! you need to crack some of those beans and isolate the best non hermi pheno!!!!!! and send some back this way... cuzz i can see the bms giving 2 pounds plus a plant if 18-24 inch clones are put into the ground by mid may around here!!!!!! its pretty good quality too.. not the worlds greatest but far from some common dank..


----------



## poplars (Aug 3, 2010)

wow so I just realized why I never get bud-worms where I live . . .

there are several species of wasp up here that actually eat eggs if the moths lay them . . . so fucking badass . . . now I know for sure I don't need to trip or use pesticides (been growing 4 years outside with no bud worms yet, nobody around here gets them, it FINALLY makes sense now )


----------



## poplars (Aug 4, 2010)

new early morning pics!

garden view . . . . :

Sweet God:

Sour Kush Bubba Pheno:

Bubblegum x THC Bomb:

Sour Kush (bubba green stem.):

Sour Kush(Diesel Pheno):

Northern Lights:

The Church!:

AK-47:

Northern Lights (motherfucking HUGE):

Sour Kush (bubba greenstems):

Sour Kush(Bubba Pheno): topped 4 days ago

Sour Kush(Diesel Pheno):


*whew*


----------



## theexpress (Aug 4, 2010)

poplars said:


> new early morning pics!
> 
> garden view . . . . :
> 
> ...


 
fuccccccccccccccccck yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah brooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 4, 2010)

you can tell my babies is indica has fuck!!! look how tight them nodes is boy!!! and hiw the side branches dont grow higher then the centrel stalk... 8 week flowering time....... not much stretch from transition from veg to flower... super crazy thc production... yea maaaaaan!!!


----------



## poplars (Aug 4, 2010)

theexpress said:


> fuccccccccccccccccck yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah brooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I know man . . . it's crazy . . . . they're really growing fast now . . .. I bet they're gonna get atleast a half foot each before they go into heavy flower!!

and even then, I bet they stretch ATLEAST 50% . . . . probably more though.


on a side note, my lungs are still fucking with me so I probably have to quit vaping for like 2 weeks . . . god damn. time to make edibles.


----------



## poplars (Aug 4, 2010)

theexpress said:


> you can tell my babies is indica has fuck!!! look how tight them nodes is boy!!! and hiw the side branches dont grow higher then the centrel stalk... 8 week flowering time....... not much stretch from transition from veg to flower... super crazy thc production... yea maaaaaan!!!


well I just topped it like 4 days ago so if it gets enough veg in those side branches might get taller than the top . . . . they've been getting pretty damn close!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 4, 2010)

poplars said:


> I know man . . . it's crazy . . . . they're really growing fast now . . .. I bet they're gonna get atleast a half foot each before they go into heavy flower!!
> 
> and even then, I bet they stretch ATLEAST 50% . . . . probably more though.
> 
> ...


they will not stretch for shit... you will be like damn chitown... wtf did you give me... i promise you this!!! its gonna maintain that low stout profile untill the end bro


----------



## poplars (Aug 4, 2010)

well I'd like them to stretch as much as they can, get more bud that way .

but yeah I'm content with whatever they want to do, the strain is the way it is. just gotta adapt around it's attributes.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 4, 2010)

poplars said:


> well I just topped it like 4 days ago so if it gets enough veg in those side branches might get taller than the top . . . . they've been getting pretty damn close!


yeah maybe i was talking about natural growth if not topped though....


----------



## poplars (Aug 4, 2010)

yeah I 100% agree there, they grow like that perfect symmetrical bush ( the bubba pheno) if not topped.

that diesel pheno grows hella sativa like, but in a tripy way, it's awesome.

if you look at the biggest diesel, you might be able to see it's trunk, it's fucking huge . . . like 2 inches in diameter . . .


----------



## theexpress (Aug 4, 2010)

the diesel pheno is still hella indica man.. it looks more indica then your n/l.. wich is gonna be a monster after that flowering stretch


----------



## poplars (Aug 4, 2010)

the only thing that makes me think it's not more indica than the NL is the node spacing . . .

if you look at the node spacing on the NL, its much denser than the diesel pheno . . . .

but for sure, the nature of the SK, even the sativa pheno, is probably more indica than the NL, but idk, that's authentic NL which is afghani crossed with something else . . . .forgot.

oh, it's thai x 3 parts afghani . . .


----------



## theexpress (Aug 4, 2010)

poplars said:


> the only thing that makes me think it's not more indica than the NL is the node spacing . . .
> 
> if you look at the node spacing on the NL, its much denser than the diesel pheno . . . .
> 
> ...


and the diesel pheno is a byproduct of breeding a rez. indica dom e.c.s.d. male, to a 100% indica b.o.g. pre 98 bubba, then selective inbreeding took place many times to furthur the indicaness... my most indica sk male was crossed to my most indica sk female.... and they seem to grow diffrent a lil by you man... idk why but here in il. mine have fatter leaves... i need to snap a pic, and i will has soon as i can...

also the diesel sk is much more squat then the n/l you have..... and wont stretch nearly has much... im 100% sure that stretchyness is gonna be attributed to the thai in it....


----------



## poplars (Aug 4, 2010)

well idk this diesel is putting out some fatty leaves . . .

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/Picture083.jpg

the leaves are kinda bent in a v shape each finger so you can't relaly see how wide they truly are unless you pressed it with your finger or something . . .


----------



## theexpress (Aug 4, 2010)

poplars said:


> well idk this diesel is putting out some fatty leaves . . .
> 
> http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/Picture083.jpg


those some big leaves.... but they slender... if you go to my profile, and look at some pics kkday sent me a while back.. thats about how fat my leaves on my sk are.. you know ill just go get the pic..... they more like this...


----------



## poplars (Aug 4, 2010)

yeah I don't know why they're doing that either . . . oh well doesn't make any difference on the bud!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 4, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah I don't know why they're doing that either . . . oh well doesn't make any difference on the bud!


yeah but its all good though...... it wont effect the bud.. maybe there just more slender cuzz you took clones of the top of a huge ass sk mother, or diffrent grow enviorment??? i donno why 100% though just like how i cant explaine why some have purple stems and some dont... all i know is that they all start out with purple stems and some keep them others dont.. and were talking both phenos here.. those plants kkday showed were from seed not clone also


kkday is loving it though.. lol he wants more beans... i cant help him has i only have 10... the doc is gonna have to give him some clones..... he should be harvesting soon, and i expect pics, and a full smoke report on here!!!


----------



## poplars (Aug 4, 2010)

yeah it must be the grow environment . . . I can't imagine they're missing anything as far as macro or micro nutrients go . . .

I mean it's hella dry and hot up here, that might be why.

I mean shit, the relative humidity here peaks at 50-60% . . . . . goes down to as low as 15% by 4PM . . .

I found some posts online that show that it is probably the heat making those leaves curl.

it's been in the 95 degree range every day for the past few weeks . . . . .


----------



## theexpress (Aug 4, 2010)

man we must have had a super nasty storm last night... i went to check on my sk and it was twisted up something bogus!!! no major damage but just looked raggedy, im thinking a few hours of sun will put her back in shape!! and looks like most of the clouds are clearing so she should get that much needed sun today!!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 4, 2010)

theexpress said:


> man we must have had a super nasty storm last night... i went to check on my sk and it was twisted up something bogus!!! no major damage but just looked raggedy, im thinking a few hours of sun will put her back in shape!! and looks like most of the clouds are clearing so she should get that much needed sun today!!!


yea we had a bad storm last night to !!! but its all good


----------



## theexpress (Aug 4, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea we had a bad storm last night to !!! but its all good


yeah its gonna be all good here now too.. the sun is up there now... still mildly cloudy


----------



## howak47 (Aug 4, 2010)

ONLY GOT LIKE 2 WEEKS LEFT THE TOPS ARE STARTIN TO TURN PURPLE


----------



## theexpress (Aug 4, 2010)

howak47 said:


> ONLY GOT LIKE 2 WEEKS LEFT THE TOPS ARE STARTIN TO TURN PURPLE


 
looks damn tastey!!! your gonna love da bubba....


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 4, 2010)

good shit howak... i got a Bubba kush seed myself from GH...


----------



## theexpress (Aug 4, 2010)

this looks like the exact pheno of bubba i used in my sk cross... though i had the purpleish pheno to... this one was stronger..


----------



## poplars (Aug 4, 2010)

chronic! get back on the chat man I'm done watering.


----------



## howak47 (Aug 4, 2010)

theexpress said:


> looks damn tastey!!! Your gonna love da bubba....


thanks chi!!!yea i think it will get me high hahahah does most bubbas turn purple?



lax skunky bws said:


> good shit howak... I got a bubba kush seed myself from gh...


thanks lax!!! Yea mine came from greenhouse also i got a 5 pack of females ! I got one just starting ,1 thats around 9inch tall thats bout to go in tent and i got 2 about 7 weeks into flower + 1 clone so far thats rooted


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 4, 2010)

howak47 said:


> ONLY GOT LIKE 2 WEEKS LEFT THE TOPS ARE STARTIN TO TURN PURPLE


lookin damn good homie


----------



## howak47 (Aug 4, 2010)

theexpress said:


> this looks like the exact pheno of bubba i used in my sk cross... Though i had the purpleish pheno to... This one was stronger..


 damn that shit looks fucking dank !! Mine had some trouble at the begaining of flower lost alot of leaves so its growin slower than they should be + i had the heat problems but its a little better now


----------



## howak47 (Aug 4, 2010)

[quote="sicc";4474573]lookin damn good homie [/quote]
thanks sicc!!!!!


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 4, 2010)

wow!...all i ca say


----------



## theexpress (Aug 4, 2010)

howak47 said:


> thanks chi!!!yea i think it will get me high hahahah does most bubbas turn purple?
> 
> thanks lax!!! Yea mine came from greenhouse also i got a 5 pack of females ! I got one just starting ,1 thats around 9inch tall thats bout to go in tent and i got 2 about 7 weeks into flower + 1 clone so far thats rooted


bubba has purple pheno yes.... but there is also bubba that is green...


----------



## howak47 (Aug 4, 2010)

theexpress said:


> bubba has purple pheno yes.... but there is also bubba that is green...


ok cool!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 4, 2010)

its amazing... the bubba dom taste bubba on inhale and diesely on exhale, while the diesel taste diesely on inhale, and kushy on exhale...

BOTH GOT THAT SOURNESS GOING ON.....


----------



## howak47 (Aug 4, 2010)

HERES THE 7 SPROUTS THAT MADE IT OUT OF 9 !! THE ONLY ONES THAT NEVER POPED WAS THE SKUNK#1 X OG KUSH BUT ITS COOL


----------



## poplars (Aug 4, 2010)

aww too bad the skunk 1 x og didn't work out . . . that sounds chronnnnnn. oh well, nice sprouts bro!


----------



## 619SixFour (Aug 4, 2010)

Your going to fucken love the Blue Cheese. Flowers real fast, and the buds turn purple right from the start.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 4, 2010)

Look at all of the new little girls. Looking good as always Howak.


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 4, 2010)

hell yea should be watching this one


----------



## howak47 (Aug 4, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Look at all of the new little girls. Looking good as always Howak.


HAHAH THANKS MAN!!!



619SixFour said:


> Your going to fucken love the Blue Cheese. Flowers real fast, and the buds turn purple right from the start.


yea i have already harvested 2 bc plants i love it!!!! taste and smells just like blueberry's 



poplars said:


> aww too bad the skunk 1 x og didn't work out . . . that sounds chronnnnnn. oh well, nice sprouts bro!


yea its cool !!! thanks


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 4, 2010)

man i wish i still had my blue cheese, too bad about the skunk #1 x og. but you got backup so i kno u aint missin it


----------



## Fditty00 (Aug 5, 2010)

New babies!!!! Yippee. that Bubba looks devious!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 5, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> New babies!!!! Yippee. that Bubba looks devious!


thanks for tha comment fditty


----------



## howak47 (Aug 5, 2010)

HEY JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW SOUNDRONE FROM YOUTUBE JUST MADE A KICK ASS NEW WEB SITE CHECK IT OUT AND JOIN http://www.soundronearmy.com/


----------



## howak47 (Aug 5, 2010)

heres a few pics of some stuff i did last night !!!the last pic is of the rocklock that iam revegging so i can get a clone off it ......it has already started to grow new growth


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 5, 2010)

love ur op! looks great can imagine the look n smell of ur op


----------



## theexpress (Aug 5, 2010)

<------lost in an indica bliss......... heavy bags under eyes........


----------



## theexpress (Aug 5, 2010)

howak47 said:


> heres a few pics of some stuff i did last night !!!the last pic is of the rocklock that iam revegging so i can get a clone off it ......it has already started to grow new growth


 
veg them sk big man.... no less then 18 inches... it will take a while to get there but will be super worth it... if the bubba pheno is flowerd at 18 inches it will inish at around 27-28 inches... the diesel just a few inches taller.. so dont worry about room!!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 5, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> love ur op! looks great can imagine the look n smell of ur op


thanks for the comments !!!



theexpress said:


> veg them sk big man.... no less then 18 inches... it will take a while to get there but will be super worth it... if the bubba pheno is flowerd at 18 inches it will inish at around 27-28 inches... the diesel just a few inches taller.. so dont worry about room!!!


 iam goin to try to get em that big we'll see how it goes i want to see if the other is male or female cause if its male its goin outside to finish ya feel me? yea i cant wait to see what they do under that hps!!!wish i had some now not much can even compare to it !


----------



## howak47 (Aug 5, 2010)

just found out me and my boy outlaw are goin to see NAS & DAMIAN MARLEY in a couple of weeks its goin to be bad ass!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 5, 2010)

Fa sho, NASTY NAS!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 5, 2010)

howak47 said:


> just found out me and my boy outlaw are goin to see NAS & DAMIAN MARLEY in a couple of weeks its goin to be bad ass!!!


damn i just missed 'em when i was in atlantic city @ the house of blues. they came the day my flight left, i wanted to go so bad.


----------



## howak47 (Aug 5, 2010)

sicc";4481108]fa sho said:


> damn i just missed 'em when i was in atlantic city @ the house of blues. They came the day my flight left, i wanted to go so bad.


yea this is at house of blues also about 2 hours from where iam at and i happen to have a house where they are playing at so dont have to get a hotel


----------



## howak47 (Aug 5, 2010)

[youtube]3s4h_m332cc[/youtube]
[youtube]KihopkR1uVo[/youtube]


----------



## sexiiryder420 (Aug 6, 2010)

i would love to see damien marley and nas live.....


----------



## howak47 (Aug 6, 2010)

i just put a bubba kush plant in the flowering tent i will post some pics of it later !!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 6, 2010)

STONED AND BOARD ON A RAINY DAY 
[youtube]shb12pskH-k[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Aug 7, 2010)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]3s4h_m332cc[/youtube]
> [youtube]kihopkr1uvo[/youtube]


 
.......i wont think twice to shot you!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 7, 2010)

howak47 said:


> STONED AND BOARD ON A RAINY DAY
> [youtube]shb12pskH-k[/youtube]


 
yall hillbillies is crazy boy... was that a drano bomb???? DONT FUCK WITH THE CHILDREN OF THE CORN...


----------



## theexpress (Aug 7, 2010)

REMINDER.... ufc 117 tommorow!!!! see my nigga junoir dos santos let them hands ride all over fat countrys face....


JDS= APEX PREDATOR..... the main even should be decent to with spider silva schooling chael sonnen... who the fuck names there kid chael.. must had a hard time in school.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 7, 2010)

windy citay!!!!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4QUPXwc_cw


----------



## theexpress (Aug 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJB078GBpTE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6c4FHo6JiqY&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SecOIlYT-fI&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiCvXJsftYc&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9bupqeliaY&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UM2O2RddsE&feature=related


watch in order


----------



## theexpress (Aug 7, 2010)

amor de culebrasss......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUvSUVosqbs


----------



## howak47 (Aug 7, 2010)

theexpress said:


> yall hillbillies is crazy boy... was that a drano bomb???? DONT FUCK WITH THE CHILDREN OF THE CORN...


 hahahahha just like drano bomb but faster its works disinfectant toilet bowl cleaner that has hydrogen chloride in it !! dats right dont fuck wid the corn hahhah


----------



## theexpress (Aug 7, 2010)

howak47 said:


> hahahahha just like drano bomb but faster its works disinfectant toilet bowl cleaner that has hydrogen chloride in it !! dats right dont fuck wid the corn hahhah


 
toilet bowl cleaner and hydro chloride huh??? ya learn something new everyday on riu i swear!!!!!


heres a lil secreat of my own...... if you mix ammonia with bleach it creates a super poisenous gas that sufficates niggas to death!!! so if your ever cleaning ur toilet bowl... dont mix bleach with ammonia


heres another lil tip.... bullits are faster then people!!! so next time your getting shot at try to duck behind a heavy chevy, or some vehickle!! cuzz an engine block will even stop a .50 cal from splitting ur wig.... or if there are no cars for cover run in a zig zag pattern.... cuzz a moving target is always hard to hit..... unless buddy has a guage loaded with bird shot....


----------



## howak47 (Aug 7, 2010)

damn chi iam watching those videos on cook county this shit is crazy i would not want to be in dat bitch


----------



## howak47 (Aug 7, 2010)

theexpress said:


> toilet bowl cleaner and hydro chloride huh??? ya learn something new everyday on riu i swear!!!!!
> 
> 
> heres a lil secreat of my own...... if you mix ammonia with bleach it creates a super poisenous gas that sufficates niggas to death!!! so if your ever cleaning ur toilet bowl... dont mix bleach with ammonia
> ...


hahahah yea i know jthat lil trick to ahahhaah yea bro when i was in high school i had to pull that zig zag trick and i8 did not get hit but i sure could here them things passin by my head !! lots of close calls back in the day when i was wildin out


----------



## poplars (Aug 7, 2010)

theexpress said:


> toilet bowl cleaner and hydro chloride huh??? ya learn something new everyday on riu i swear!!!!!
> 
> 
> heres a lil secreat of my own...... if you mix ammonia with bleach it creates a super poisenous gas that sufficates niggas to death!!! so if your ever cleaning ur toilet bowl... dont mix bleach with ammonia
> ...


 lol bro that's not a secret!!!

ammonia and bleach is mustard gas!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 7, 2010)

theexpress said:


> toilet bowl cleaner and hydro chloride huh??? ya learn something new everyday on riu i swear!!!!!
> 
> 
> heres a lil secreat of my own...... if you mix ammonia with bleach it creates a super poisenous gas that sufficates niggas to death!!! so if your ever cleaning ur toilet bowl... dont mix bleach with ammonia
> ...


lol i had a nigga sell me .44 magnum and told me it go thru 3 engines.. lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 7, 2010)

howak47 said:


> hahahah yea i know jthat lil trick to ahahhaah yea bro when i was in high school i had to pull that zig zag trick and i8 did not get hit but i sure could here them things passin by my head !! lots of close calls back in the day when i was wildin out


 ditto to that. still see close calls, and im on chill.
btw i got a space case grinder in the mail today. shit i thought all grinders were the same.. not anymore, i recommend em to whoever may be wondering.


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 7, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> ditto to that. still see close calls, and im on chill.
> btw i got a space case grinder in the mail today. shit i thought all grinders were the same.. not anymore, i recommend em to whoever may be wondering.


nothin is better than a sweet leaf!! space case is ight but noffin beats the sweet leafs rubber seal!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 8, 2010)

howak47 said:


> damn chi iam watching those videos on cook county this shit is crazy i would not want to be in dat bitch


 
ive spent some time on 26th and california... i was in division 9 most my stay...... thats what we call gladiater school there


----------



## theexpress (Aug 8, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol i had a nigga sell me .44 magnum and told me it go thru 3 engines.. lol


lol is right!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 8, 2010)

be on the look out for this show comming to fox.........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ml0cnpRLj4k&sns=fb


----------



## howak47 (Aug 8, 2010)

theexpress said:


> be on the look out for this show comming to fox.........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ml0cnprlj4k&sns=fb


 looks pretty good ill have to check it out!!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 8, 2010)

[youtube]GXrvPsMYQZQ[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 8, 2010)

that bubba looks bomb, cant wait for the harvest


----------



## howak47 (Aug 8, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4492287]that bubba looks bomb, cant wait for the harvest [/QUOTE]
thanks !!!!!yea it smells great to but i dont think i will get that much from them cause they where grown mostly on cfls and the heat slowed them down alot cause they should have been ready last week but it will be good either way


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 8, 2010)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]GXrvPsMYQZQ[/youtube]


nice update howak.. that bubba looks good .. nice fat colas


----------



## theexpress (Aug 8, 2010)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]GXrvPsMYQZQ[/youtube]


 
fucking awesome!!!!! that bubba dom sk is looking good.... man veg that fucker big!!!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 9, 2010)

theexpress said:


> fucking awesome!!!!! that bubba dom sk is looking good.... man veg that fucker big!!!!!!


hell yea.. all them girls look nice.

u feelin that 400 yet?.. im thinkin of gettin another one or a 600, and have alternating flowering rooms.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 9, 2010)

Looking top notch Howak. I bet your digin the hell out of that new light. Those buds look huge compared to what Im used to seeing from your cfl's. Keep up the good work. Is this going to be your first harvest off of the new light? 

I tried to check that show out, but the link was dead for mi Chitown. What's it about?

For anyone interested, I posted my Piss harvest pics last night, the fuckers turned purple on me. Link in the sig.

Trynagro, I have used bot, and as long as you have the space, 600w is the way to go. I ran mine for the first time on the last grow and pulled a pound per light, I'll have the new weight from this harvest in about a week, but it looks to be as much or maybe a little more.


----------



## howak47 (Aug 9, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> hell yea.. all them girls look nice.
> 
> u feelin that 400 yet?.. im thinkin of gettin another one or a 600, and have alternating flowering rooms.


thanks man !! yea i can tell a dif might ened up upgradeing the veg lights maybe begaining of the new year 



Integra21 said:


> Looking top notch Howak. I bet your digin the hell out of that new light. Those buds look huge compared to what Im used to seeing from your cfl's. Keep up the good work. Is this going to be your first harvest off of the new light?
> 
> I tried to check that show out, but the link was dead for mi Chitown. What's it about?
> 
> ...


thanks man !! well the bubbas have been under cfls for like 6 weeks of there life but the 2 clones and the new bubba will be the 1st ones to be under the hps the whole time flowering!!!!yea man i will check it out!!



LAX Skunky BwS said:


> nice update howak.. that bubba looks good .. nice fat colas


thanks for the comments lax!!!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 10, 2010)

hahahahahaha......... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7j3Mx4Z7y-c


----------



## theexpress (Aug 10, 2010)

how is that bms doing howak....... you should be hitting that early flowering stretch by now huh???


----------



## howak47 (Aug 10, 2010)

theexpress said:


> how is that bms doing howak....... you should be hitting that early flowering stretch by now huh???


 hahahah i think so but iam not sure cause the last time u saw it ..is the last time I saw it!! i got to go check on it maybe later today when the sun drops down some


----------



## theexpress (Aug 10, 2010)

^^^ yeah its hot has fuck here to bro


----------



## howak47 (Aug 10, 2010)

theexpress said:


> ^^^ yeah its hot has fuck here to bro


 yea!!! hey i was wondering can i use my aerogarden for a cloneing machinke without putting a dome or something over them?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 10, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea!!! hey i was wondering can i use my aerogarden for a cloneing machinke without putting a dome or something over them?


yes you can


----------



## howak47 (Aug 10, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> yes you can


 ok cool thanks DR!!!!! i think iam going to set that up in a little while so do i still need to spray them or will the bubble stones be enough?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 10, 2010)

don't need to spray them. just purchase a bigger bubble stone that will fit in the aerogarden resevior and you should be golden. I did the same and took a 1 week trip. when I got back, they were in top shape and were rooting allready. I have some pics somewhere in my journal. you can take a look, but it's buried deep in there somewhere. 

by the way,nice grow, as always. plus rep!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 10, 2010)

comps of kkday... threw lazy doc


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 10, 2010)

theexpress said:


> comps of kkday... threw lazy doc


 That outdoor SK looks sick. Big fat nugs for sure, and also my scissors of choice. Good job on the grow and breeding(chitown).


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 10, 2010)

Thats the Classic SK, you can tell just by lookin at it haha


----------



## poplars (Aug 10, 2010)

lol wow if it yeilds like that outside I'm gonna be SET.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 10, 2010)

poplars said:


> lol wow if it yeilds like that outside I'm gonna be SET.


you and me both!!!!!!!!!!!!!

lol that nugg looks like a cristmas tree, dense and full!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 10, 2010)

in the words of the good dr!!!!

ya man. the fuckin' sk nugs was huge as fuck! the pictures certainly do no justice at all. frosty mofo's too! honestly, one of the frostiest I've ever trimmed. the fan leaves had some killer frost on it.I even left alot of the sugar leaves on that I would normally trim off cause shit was sooo frosty. I only trimmed one plant and my hands was hella sticky. good shit homie. I just wish the lighting was better when I was snappiing pics , then the sk woulda shined in all it's glory


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 10, 2010)

lol damn that shit bomby


----------



## theexpress (Aug 10, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4500704]lol damn that shit bomby[/QUOTE]

yeah she is.... she kept her low kush profile, even in the heat of the tropics, and didnt succumb to any budmold.... i feel like a fucking FOOL!!! for not ever running her outside...... also me and my partner are working on an og x sk cross that will be somethin righteous!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 10, 2010)

i feel sooo proud right now man... yall my niggas bro!!!! all of yall!!!! im glad whoeevr got blessed with the sk got blessed... TO HAVE EXPERIANCED GROWERS FROM ALL WALKS AND PART OF THE WORLD WHO HAVE GROWN THE DANKEST STRAINS AVAILABLE FOR SALE AND HAVE TOLD ME YO CHITOWN THIS SHIT IS SOMETHING SPECIAL... i appreciate all yall man, sicc, even though you didnt get to taste it.. poplars, the hommie howak, kkday, the good dr..... lowrydin..........


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 10, 2010)

yeah, all i got out of it was a hermi 
lol 

But its all good, im happy to be one of the chosen few!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 10, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4500855]yeah, all i got out of it was a hermi 
lol 

But its all good, im happy to be one of the chosen few![/QUOTE]

you should have grown that hermi out.... hermoes can be wonderfull... lol look at lady gaga!!!!! damn im bogus


----------



## theexpress (Aug 10, 2010)

the hermi thing was weird though... seemed most hermies were the males... odd..... there werent that many man you just had shitty luck.... out of 20 me and my partner sprouted we got like 9 females and zero hermies... now we got hermi free clones of both phenos on tap!!!


----------



## poplars (Aug 10, 2010)

theexpress said:


> the hermi thing was weird though... seemed most hermies were the males... odd..... there werent that many man you just had shitty luck.... out of 20 me and my partner sprouted we got like 9 females and zero hermies... now we got hermi free clones of both phenos on tap!!!


 yeah I'm pretty sure I didn't get a hermie pheno either, but I did get one in the males . . .


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeah looking back i should just collected it for the hell of it. You live and learn i guess haha.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 10, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i feel sooo proud right now man... yall my niggas bro!!!! all of yall!!!! im glad whoeevr got blessed with the sk got blessed... TO HAVE EXPERIANCED GROWERS FROM ALL WALKS AND PART OF THE WORLD WHO HAVE GROWN THE DANKEST STRAINS AVAILABLE FOR SALE AND HAVE TOLD ME YO CHITOWN THIS SHIT IS SOMETHING SPECIAL... i appreciate all yall man, sicc, even though you didnt get to taste it.. poplars, the hommie howak, kkday, the good dr..... lowrydin..........


thanks for the shout out bro.

you impressed kkday to the point that the only indica he wants to run now is the sk, chitown's sk to be exact. like I said earlier, I wish the lighting was in prime time (evening under low light level conditions) then the pictures woulda been stunning. you still can see the buds loaded with trich's in these pics though. and I'll tell y'all straight up right now that I'm the LAST guy to ever be rubbing up on chitown's nutzz . but this strain is the bombdiggitty.....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 11, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i feel sooo proud right now man... yall my niggas bro!!!! all of yall!!!! im glad whoeevr got blessed with the sk got blessed... TO HAVE EXPERIANCED GROWERS FROM ALL WALKS AND PART OF THE WORLD WHO HAVE GROWN THE DANKEST STRAINS AVAILABLE FOR SALE AND HAVE TOLD ME YO CHITOWN THIS SHIT IS SOMETHING SPECIAL... i appreciate all yall man, sicc, even though you didnt get to taste it.. poplars, the hommie howak, kkday, the good dr..... lowrydin..........


Forgot bout me homie!! wait, wrong sk...lol


----------



## poplars (Aug 11, 2010)

man I'm so stoked . . . . that's even better than I expected it would turn out outdoors . . . . jesus . . . I'm so set . . .


----------



## theexpress (Aug 11, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> thanks for the shout out bro.
> 
> you impressed kkday to the point that the only indica he wants to run now is the sk, chitown's sk to be exact. like I said earlier, I wish the lighting was in prime time (evening under low light level conditions) then the pictures woulda been stunning. you still can see the buds loaded with trich's in these pics though. and I'll tell y'all straight up right now that I'm the LAST guy to ever be rubbing up on chitown's nutzz . but this strain is the bombdiggitty.....


 
fuck yeah bro im glad my tropical people are pleased!!!! dont forget smoke report...... and yeah if anything you always bustin my balls lololol


----------



## theexpress (Aug 11, 2010)

yeah thats my fuzzy baby!!!! cant wait to be in bloom outside man!!!! end of this month i should be


----------



## poplars (Aug 11, 2010)

man I can't wait to try the SK edibles.

I can't vape or smoke again though bro, so I guess I'm not gonna be able to do the true taste test, but I will know the effect in edibles!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 11, 2010)

poplars said:


> man I can't wait to try the SK edibles.
> 
> I can't vape or smoke again though bro, so I guess I'm not gonna be able to do the true taste test, but I will know the effect in edibles!


no smoke???????????????????


----------



## poplars (Aug 11, 2010)

theexpress said:


> no smoke???????????????????


nope, can't even vape. I have hella sensitive lungs after the bronchitis and pneumonia, my doc said there is permenant damage so it wouldn't be in my best interest to keep going on with the vape. so I'm switching entirely to edibles.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 11, 2010)

poplars said:


> nope, can't even vape. I have hella sensitive lungs after the bronchitis and pneumonia, my doc said there is permenant damage so it wouldn't be in my best interest to keep going on with the vape. so I'm switching entirely to edibles.


 
sounds good to me... if only i could stop smoking squares my damn self man!!!!!!


----------



## poplars (Aug 11, 2010)

theexpress said:


> sounds good to me... if only i could stop smoking squares my damn self man!!!!!!


honestly i like the high from vaping, I'm gonna kinda miss that, but edibles aren't hard to adapt to so it'll still be a wonderful life


----------



## theexpress (Aug 11, 2010)

poplars said:


> honestly i like the high from vaping, I'm gonna kinda miss that, but edibles aren't hard to adapt to so it'll still be a wonderful life


 
the vapeing high=hash high to me.....


----------



## poplars (Aug 11, 2010)

yeah bro you're right.

if you think about it, hash is giving you a higher concentration of cannabinoids in the smoke just like vaporizing is giving you a higher concentration of cannabinoids from the bud . .. . makes sense if you ask me.


----------



## howak47 (Aug 11, 2010)

WELL IT LOOKS LIKE WE ARE ABOUT 1 WEEK INTO FLOWER ITS BEEN A WHILE SINCE I HAVE SEEN IT ITS ALREADY STARTIN TO SMELL !! HERES SOME PICS


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 11, 2010)

looks good! love an outdoor grow!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 11, 2010)

looking good howak. looks like you ran into a little caterpillar problems or something at one point in time. nonetheless, looking good dude


----------



## theexpress (Aug 11, 2010)

howak47 said:


> WELL IT LOOKS LIKE WE ARE ABOUT 1 WEEK INTO FLOWER ITS BEEN A WHILE SINCE I HAVE SEEN IT ITS ALREADY STARTIN TO SMELL !! HERES SOME PICS


looking good... for some reason the stem looks exotic has fuck to me


----------



## howak47 (Aug 11, 2010)

dr. Greenhorn said:


> looking good howak. Looks like you ran into a little caterpillar problems or something at one point in time. Nonetheless, looking good dude


 thanks man !!! Yea something took a bit outa a few leaves but that was like that last week when i checked on it.....i only go outthere like 1 time every 7 to 8 days ...it might have been a deer cause its only on the top leaves but whatever it was i think and hope its gone now thanks agin for the comment


----------



## howak47 (Aug 11, 2010)

theexpress said:


> looking good... For some reason the stem looks exotic has fuck to me


 thanks chi!! Yea they are purple and pink stripped stems looks crazy hahahha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 11, 2010)

howak47 said:


> thanks man !!! Yea something took a bit outa a few leaves but that was like that last week when i checked on it.....i only go outthere like 1 time every 7 to 8 days ...it might have been a deer cause its only on the top leaves but whatever it was i think and hope its gone now thanks agin for the comment


awesome dude. I visited your youtube site. I'm not a member but I followed a link that brought me there. Nice Channel. you're quite the popular guy, huh? hahaha! if I was a member, I'd be a subscriber


----------



## theexpress (Aug 11, 2010)

howak47 said:


> thanks man !!! Yea something took a bit outa a few leaves but that was like that last week when i checked on it.....i only go outthere like 1 time every 7 to 8 days ...it might have been a deer cause its only on the top leaves but whatever it was i think and hope its gone now thanks agin for the comment


 
my man... take it from your boy chi.... if it was a deer munching on your shit there would have been nothing left but a stem sticking out the ground.... beleave me i know..... now imagine over 100 stems sticking out the ground like that... that happend to me like 7 years ago... it kinda turned me off to outdoor growing for a while.... esp on the gorilla outdoor tip


----------



## howak47 (Aug 11, 2010)

hey heres a video my buddy made its his 1st grow i think hes goin to make a thread on here but u all should check him out on youtube and give him some pointers thanks

[youtube]bF_eHiBKIzU[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Aug 11, 2010)

howak47 said:


> hey heres a video my buddy made its his 1st grow i think hes goin to make a thread on here but u all should check him out on youtube and give him some pointers thanks
> 
> [youtube]bF_eHiBKIzU[/youtube]


hommie has a light leak.. thats why he is not in bloom... 2-3 months and 12/12 from seed aint right..... 


lol and i like how he said anybody out there got some good seeds to "bless me with"


----------



## poplars (Aug 12, 2010)

well I got some Super Bloomer 11-54-4 for this years flowering . . . . looks like some really good stuff, orange powder, haha. I'm stoked.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 12, 2010)

i need something for flowering to...


----------



## poplars (Aug 12, 2010)

ima be getting some NICE fuckin buds . . . shame I wont be vaping or smoking them. oh well, I'll still feel it in edibles ahaha. I'm gonna start growing strains for their edible effect now (don't worry SK will be a winner there no doubt.)


----------



## theexpress (Aug 12, 2010)

poplars said:


> ima be getting some NICE fuckin buds . . . shame I wont be vaping or smoking them. oh well, I'll still feel it in edibles ahaha. I'm gonna start growing strains for their edible effect now (don't worry SK will be a winner there no doubt.)


 
you flowering yet poplars?


----------



## poplars (Aug 12, 2010)

everything is starting. the Sk's are just now starting to show more preflowers, they're not full fledged flowering yet but I'm hoping they will be by a week from today.

the sweet god clone is going pretty heavy into flowering, same with the northern lights plants, the AK47 and the bubblegum x thc bomb.

I am definitely seeing more preflowers on the SK, it should be any day now they go full fledged.

I'm giving them their last veg feeding, and it's going to be a half dose.

do you think now is the right time to stop veg nutes? or should I go another week? I'm going half dose now.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 12, 2010)

poplars said:


> everything is starting. the Sk's are just now starting to show more preflowers, they're not full fledged flowering yet but I'm hoping they will be by a week from today.
> 
> the sweet god clone is going pretty heavy into flowering, same with the northern lights plants, the AK47 and the bubblegum x thc bomb.
> 
> ...


 
nice man!!! i really hope i can veg untill the end of this month....... my yield will be awesome then i just know it


----------



## poplars (Aug 12, 2010)

my yeilds are gonna be awesome the way it is now, I'm hoping mine are all in full fledged flowering by the middle of this month, that way they will finish by the end of september and I will dodge the frosts!!! 

oh well, it's gonna be good regardless, if I can grow sativa out here I can grow just about anything.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 12, 2010)

poplars said:


> my yeilds are gonna be awesome the way it is now, I'm hoping mine are all in full fledged flowering by the middle of this month, that way they will finish by the end of september and I will dodge the frosts!!!
> 
> oh well, it's gonna be good regardless, if I can grow sativa out here I can grow just about anything.


 
i will be back later i gotta got go feed my baby!!!!


----------



## poplars (Aug 12, 2010)

k bro. also waht do you think man, should I give them another half dose veg feeding after the one today? or should I switch to half dose flowering after this feeding today?


----------



## howak47 (Aug 12, 2010)

new video
[youtube]VI3ksQ4R-CA[/youtube]


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 12, 2010)

howak47 said:


> new video
> [youtube]VI3ksQ4R-CA[/youtube]


good shit howak ... so u really like how the bubba kush has turn'd out for you.. I jus might have to do mine next grow


----------



## theexpress (Aug 12, 2010)

howak47 said:


> new video
> [youtube]VI3ksQ4R-CA[/youtube]


 
u better make me some sourpower beans...


----------



## theexpress (Aug 12, 2010)

and the longer they take to show the more likely they are females


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 12, 2010)

theexpress said:


> and the longer they take to show the more likely they are females


hey bro, don't leave poplars hanging chief, .....answer his question you're not avoiding it, are yo? hahahaha LOL


----------



## theexpress (Aug 12, 2010)

poplars said:


> k bro. also waht do you think man, should I give them another half dose veg feeding after the one today? or should I switch to half dose flowering after this feeding today?


sorry i didnt see your question bro........ i would feed one more time full strenght veg, then start with the bloom... let it get that extra N. to get her a lil longer during the stretch cuzz she dont stretch for shit really


----------



## theexpress (Aug 12, 2010)

maaaaan my dudes it is fucking hot outside!!!!! 100 !!!!!!!!!! fuck all that


----------



## poplars (Aug 12, 2010)

theexpress said:


> sorry i didnt see your question bro........ i would feed one more time full strenght veg, then start with the bloom... let it get that extra N. to get her a lil longer during the stretch cuzz she dont stretch for shit really


well I already started on half dose veg . . . .maybe I'll just give them another half dose instead? still hella N in it, 24-8-16


----------



## theexpress (Aug 12, 2010)

poplars said:


> well I already started on half dose veg . . . .maybe I'll just give them another half dose instead? still hella N in it, 24-8-16


 
dont worry will be fine either way... more then one way to skin a hare ya know


----------



## howak47 (Aug 12, 2010)

theexpress said:


> u better make me some sourpower beans...


 well if i get a male of the pkxsk or the sk i will for sure be makin some beans and sendin some your way


----------



## howak47 (Aug 12, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> good shit howak ... so u really like how the bubba kush has turn'd out for you.. I jus might have to do mine next grow


thanks man !! yea i think iam goin to like it pretty good but iam ready to see that grown with the hps the whole flower time i got one in there that should be startin very soon


----------



## poplars (Aug 12, 2010)

oh btw was that outdoor Sk pic you posted the diesel pheno?


----------



## theexpress (Aug 12, 2010)

this one???? this bubba


----------



## poplars (Aug 12, 2010)

ah, cool, wonder what the diesel looks like outdoors . .. . guess I'll find out in a bit eh?


----------



## theexpress (Aug 12, 2010)

diesel pheno by kkday


----------



## poplars (Aug 12, 2010)

nice, the diesel seems to be more crystally SLIGHTLY. Im' lovin both phenos there.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 12, 2010)

poplars said:


> nice, the diesel seems to be more crystally SLIGHTLY. Im' lovin both phenos there.


i think the bubba is kiefier myself... the reason you can see the diesel pheno better is cuzz the sun.. that was missing for the bubba harvest pix


----------



## theexpress (Aug 12, 2010)

^^^ itssssss alllllllllllllll drugssssssssss to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 12, 2010)

hahaha the sk is def a hash quality strain look at the fan leaves even.. there almost has kiefy has the calyxes


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 12, 2010)

poplars said:


> nice, the diesel seems to be more crystally SLIGHTLY. Im' lovin both phenos there.


actually, in person they are both equally crystally. just was shooting shots in very bad lighting. the sun was way to bright to get great shots. here is another not so great shot of the same cola/bud that shows the shine of the crystals more..... but from just looking at those pictures, I probably would have thought the same..


----------



## poplars (Aug 13, 2010)

hows the highs doc? between the two phenos?


----------



## theexpress (Aug 13, 2010)

poplars said:


> hows the highs doc? between the two phenos?


i could answer that for ya.... and i have.... now its time for someone elses oppinion.... and thats part of the reason for the blessings... i wanna share this strain and see what others think....


----------



## poplars (Aug 13, 2010)

yeah I remember what you said bro, I like to hear multiple perspectives on the same strain you know. plus I'm just excited.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 13, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah I remember what you said bro, I like to hear multiple perspectives on the same strain you know. plus I'm just excited.


holla at ur boy.... if yall need me ima be.......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsDmPNnViYA


----------



## theexpress (Aug 13, 2010)

ill be back... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UzA-SbWth0&feature=related


----------



## howak47 (Aug 13, 2010)

theexpress said:


> holla at ur boy.... if yall need me ima be.......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsDmPNnViYA


 hell yea thats the shit there


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 13, 2010)

poplars said:


> hows the highs doc? between the two phenos?


hey pops. I just got to sample a piece lastnight. it is still damp but I couldn't wait to smoke it I'm not sure what pheno I smoked, but the high was insane! I shit you not. I was fuckin' stoned off my ass. and the high lasted a long long time. tasted real good too. like a sour candy, but sweet.......... make sure you got mothers dude! it's a definite keeper!


----------



## poplars (Aug 13, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey pops. I just got to sample a piece lastnight. it is still damp but I couldn't wait to smoke it I'm not sure what pheno I smoked, but the high was insane! I shit you not. I was fuckin' stoned off my ass. and the high lasted a long long time. tasted real good too. like a sour candy, but sweet.......... make sure you got mothers dude! it's a definite keeper!


I got better than mothers, I have pollen


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 13, 2010)

poplars said:


> I got better than mothers, I have pollen


 haha, whats the plans wit' that?


----------



## poplars (Aug 13, 2010)

just gonna keep inbreeding SK. I don't think Sk is the type of strain that should be mixed with anything so I'm just gonna keep it authentic and keep inbreeding it.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 13, 2010)

How are you storing the pollen?


----------



## poplars (Aug 13, 2010)

glass jars in a dark drawer


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh ok, thats how im doing it but you can only store it like that for so long. I thought maybe you had em in the freezer, im still trying to figure out how to do that so i can store pollen longer then a couple months.


----------



## poplars (Aug 13, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4511162]Oh ok, thats how im doing it but you can only store it like that for so long. I thought maybe you had em in the freezer, im still trying to figure out how to do that so i can store pollen longer then a couple months.[/QUOTE]

I honestly think it'll store for years in a drawer like this. there really is no logical reason why the DNA would decay . . .


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 13, 2010)

The DNA wont decay, but the pollen will loose its viability. I had a friend who sent me pollen and it didnt take to my ladies cause it was not stored correctly.


----------



## poplars (Aug 13, 2010)

well I think I stored this correctly so I'm assuming it'll last atleast a year or two.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't wanna act like a know it all like chitown,  but pollen, if stored in a refridgerator, will drastically lose it's viabilty after 18 months. stored at room temp, viabilty is even less. just an fyi..


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 13, 2010)

Storing it in Jars wont make it last that long, you have to properly store it in the freezer with something to draw the moisture away from the pollen.

EDIT: Doc you beat me to it lol


----------



## theexpress (Aug 13, 2010)

man i got sun burnt up man!!!!! thank god for aloe vera... good thing i dont just grow weed!!!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 13, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey pops. I just got to sample a piece lastnight. it is still damp but I couldn't wait to smoke it I'm not sure what pheno I smoked, but the high was insane! I shit you not. I was fuckin' stoned off my ass. and the high lasted a long long time. tasted real good too. like a sour candy, but sweet.......... make sure you got mothers dude! it's a definite keeper!


glad you liked her! when she is fully dry then she will be at 100% potency.... then after a 4 week cure.... man your in for a treat


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 13, 2010)

theexpress said:


> glad you liked her! when she is fully dry then she will be at 100% potency.... then after a 4 week cure.... man your in for a treat


it might be all up in smoke allready and gone by 4 weeks. lol


----------



## poplars (Aug 13, 2010)

lol whaat how much did you get ?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 13, 2010)

not sure. it didn't get weighed out yet. lol


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 13, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4511798]Storing it in Jars wont make it last that long, you have to properly store it in the freezer with something to draw the moisture away from the pollen.

EDIT: Doc you beat me to it lol[/QUOTE]
I keep mine in black film canisters with small silica packets stuck to the lids in the freezer. Was my first time collecting pollen, but I guess I'll see how long it says viable stored in this manner.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 13, 2010)

theexpress said:


> man i got sun burnt up man!!!!! thank god for aloe vera... good thing i dont just grow weed!!!


lol.. organic aloe?.. im glad i dont have the sunburn problem


----------



## Fditty00 (Aug 13, 2010)

theexpress said:


> man i got sun burnt up man!!!!! thank god for aloe vera... good thing i dont just grow weed!!!


Lol, SICC, he def ain't black!


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 13, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> I keep mine in black film canisters with small silica packets stuck to the lids in the freezer. Was my first time collecting pollen, but I guess I'll see how long it says viable stored in this manner.


Yeah thats what i heard works best, those silica packets.
This pollen i have no i dont need that long, but im sure in the future i will get some pollen i'll have to save on to for some time.


----------



## howak47 (Aug 13, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Lol, SICC, he def ain't black!


 yea thats for sure ....i think only white people use aloe vera hahahahah


----------



## poplars (Aug 13, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea thats for sure ....i think only white people use aloe vera hahahahah


+1 to that one, last sunburn I had I put that shit on straight away! lol


----------



## theexpress (Aug 13, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea thats for sure ....i think only white people use aloe vera hahahahah


lololololol should i have said coco butter?


----------



## theexpress (Aug 13, 2010)

poplars said:


> +1 to that one, last sunburn I had I put that shit on straight away! lol


 
the aloe did its magij after 2 applications


----------



## Fditty00 (Aug 13, 2010)

Bahahaha!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 13, 2010)

BUBBA KUSH HARVEST VIDEO 

[youtube]p-TKKJ3bJA4[/youtube]
wet weight was right at a quarter pound i will have dry weight in a few days


----------



## howak47 (Aug 13, 2010)

theexpress said:


> the aloe did its magij after 2 applications


 yea you know if u keep the bottle or container of it in the refrigerator it feels 100x better


----------



## Fditty00 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hope those tomatoes were worth it!


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 13, 2010)

howak47 said:


> BUBBA KUSH HARVEST VIDEO
> 
> [youtube]p-TKKJ3bJA4[/youtube]
> wet weight was right at a quarter pound i will have dry weight in a few days


Smoke the Weeeed Smoke the Weeeed the Weeeed, Until My eye Bleeeed Bleeed LOL 

Nice harvest homie, you got 4 ounces wet  ?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 13, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lololololol should i have said coco butter?


dont front on the cocoa butter mane..


----------



## Michael Phelps (Aug 13, 2010)

That bubba Kush Looks Good Howak! 

Howak generally what soil do you use? I think after this grow im going switch over to soil, i just can afford a chiller right now and interchanging frozen water bottles twice a day is becoming a real pain in the ass..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 13, 2010)

theexpress said:


> the aloe did its magij after 2 applications


I'm sure,.......exactly where are you "rubbing" this aloe vera huh?....LOL


----------



## howak47 (Aug 13, 2010)

sicc";4512809]smoke the weeeed smoke the weeeed the weeeed said:


> that bubba kush looks good howak!
> 
> Howak generally what soil do you use? I think after this grow im going switch over to soil, i just can afford a chiller right now and interchanging frozen water bottles twice a day is becoming a real pain in the ass..


thanks !!!!! I use mg mosture control and reg vegtable miracle grow soil i mix some bat guano and perlite in that !! Yea i bet that is a pain in the ass


----------



## theexpress (Aug 14, 2010)

oma be peeling today... lolol


----------



## poplars (Aug 14, 2010)

lol. man I should take pics today . . . . seems about that time . . . . ahaha oh well I'll do it tomorrow, I'm a lazy bastard as previously stated.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 14, 2010)

howak47 said:


> BUBBA KUSH HARVEST VIDEO
> 
> [youtube]p-TKKJ3bJA4[/youtube]
> wet weight was right at a quarter pound i will have dry weight in a few days


 
great harvest howak... that is one of the parents of my sk.... although i used a more refined version of it..... hope you enjoy


----------



## theexpress (Aug 14, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBrepwClxBo


----------



## theexpress (Aug 14, 2010)

drama ward!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pE9Wk0jR4c&feature=related


----------



## The Snowman (Aug 14, 2010)

theexpress said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBrepwClxBo


that's a sic song man


----------



## theexpress (Aug 14, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rzce43H5Kg



cheaaaaaaaaaaaaah! widy city nigga!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 14, 2010)

one of my all time favorites... this drive bi music...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12qpqzb0spQ&feature=related


----------



## howak47 (Aug 14, 2010)

theexpress said:


> great harvest howak... that is one of the parents of my sk.... although i used a more refined version of it..... hope you enjoy


 thanks man!!! yea i think iam goin to like it


----------



## theexpress (Aug 14, 2010)

howak47 said:


> thanks man!!! yea i think iam goin to like it


you gonna like this too.... bump it in da caddy... lol or the pick up maybe......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OozyYEAcLs&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Aug 14, 2010)

jonny p is a fuckin pimp.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzUK186OK28&feature=related


----------



## poplars (Aug 14, 2010)

startin my day off with 2 and ahalf cookies, gonna be funn.

man I prefer having my journal in this thread. you know how stealthy this is? a thread with 4000+ posts, who's gonna look for my outdoor grow in here . . . haha


----------



## howak47 (Aug 14, 2010)

theexpress said:


> you gonna like this too.... bump it in da caddy... lol or the pick up maybe......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OozyYEAcLs&feature=related


 hell yea i like that !!! lololol i used to have a Lexus 400 but my ride now aint that nice lol & it aint a pickup


----------



## theexpress (Aug 14, 2010)

this song is dedicated to the docs sister.........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAm6e0cHb7w


----------



## theexpress (Aug 14, 2010)

poplars said:


> startin my day off with 2 and ahalf cookies, gonna be funn.
> 
> man I prefer having my journal in this thread. you know how stealthy this is? a thread with 4000+ posts, who's gonna look for my outdoor grow in here . . . haha


i will!!!!!!!!!!!~ im seriously looking forward to the cali outdoor updates u provide!!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 14, 2010)

poplars said:


> startin my day off with 2 and ahalf cookies, gonna be funn.
> 
> man I prefer having my journal in this thread. you know how stealthy this is? a thread with 4000+ posts, who's gonna look for my outdoor grow in here . . . haha


cookies sound good i just got done wake n bake with 2 fat bowls of rocklock !!! why u worried bout your outdoor grow? U know u good feel free to use this thread for that or whatever else hahah


----------



## theexpress (Aug 14, 2010)

^^^ smoked a one gram joint of sk.... mixed both phenos..... im feelin lovely!!!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 14, 2010)

another bad ass track....... chief status!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCIeqwWNHAQ


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 14, 2010)

Good harvest howak. She mush have been in there long enough. Def the fattest nugs Ive seen come out of your tent. Cant wait to see how big you get the ones that have been under that light from the begenning. Keep up the good work.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 14, 2010)

one of the best cats to ever grip a mic........ killa cap uno!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApJ--Mu4mWQ


----------



## theexpress (Aug 14, 2010)

off the block!!!!!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34Fe14wqPLQ&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Aug 14, 2010)

lolol i dont even know if yall ready for this one!!!!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gpbm7VNGw6Q&feature=related


----------



## poplars (Aug 14, 2010)

howak47 said:


> cookies sound good i just got done wake n bake with 2 fat bowls of rocklock !!! why u worried bout your outdoor grow? U know u good feel free to use this thread for that or whatever else hahah


I mean, I may be legal and all that jazz . . . but I don't push my luck you know? 

I'd rather have my awesome harvests be shared by a small portion of people like those of you in this thread.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 14, 2010)

cap-one=folkks like a motha fuckka.......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_xFy2bgglU&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Aug 14, 2010)

another gd that can flow.... he got signed with dr.dre and eminem......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTegyU5z17g&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Aug 14, 2010)

my boys the flict.........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WGRP7e8NH8&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Aug 14, 2010)

some more pimp shit........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajTV8T5LLec


----------



## theexpress (Aug 14, 2010)

another legendary traxter production.........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNOrVxZw7R8&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Aug 14, 2010)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!! i cant beleave i found this one jo!!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOYZO5Vu9Po&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Aug 14, 2010)

we pimps in da chi.......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChwUWqyj0IY


----------



## theexpress (Aug 14, 2010)

ight one more song for the doc's sister...........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNAOW-uNUdE&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Aug 14, 2010)

last one for today.... tryna show yall that not just our weed got flavor.... our music do to......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QNWUQ1KP78


----------



## theexpress (Aug 14, 2010)

the most famous pimp in the world... chicagos own.. the bishop don magic juan......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FID3p7zcJ4c


----------



## theexpress (Aug 14, 2010)

pimps from all over america congragateing at the annual players ball in chicago......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7rLMCe9BlU&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Aug 14, 2010)

lol only in america can a pimp strike it big!!!!!! green for the money and gold for the honey!!!!!!!! pimps up hoes down!!!! church!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVsslEGRxxk&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Aug 14, 2010)

lol watch in order......
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3oqmo80HXQ&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eTE5fIBcCg&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHF-cR75sqo&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYB2ueGARuI&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3OeZEjOG-w&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ovBEHon--0&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C58OgvJqlNI&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2weT8vuXdWY&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EilLbfQhYyw&feature=related


----------



## poplars (Aug 14, 2010)

lol chitown you're ridiculous hahaa.


----------



## howak47 (Aug 14, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol watch in order......
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3oqmo80HXQ&feature=related
> 
> 
> ...


 hahahah this shit is a fuckin trip


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 14, 2010)

theexpress said:


> this song is dedicated to the docs sister.........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAm6e0cHb7w


hahahaha! nice tune, actually. 

[youtube]fAm6e0cHb7w[/youtube]

.....you a special kind of weirdo dude, lol


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 14, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm sure,.......exactly where are you "rubbing" this aloe vera huh?....LOL


hahahaha... lol


----------



## Michael Phelps (Aug 15, 2010)

Yo chitown, you heard Eminems song warning? All rippin on Mariah Carey and her husband haha..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 15, 2010)

lol.. damn chi.. u tryna turn us into chitown citizens..

i got my back tatted yesterday and this shit still burnin mane.. im boutta go chill.. holla @ yall.


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 15, 2010)

haha i got my neck done a few days ago and i still feel it too! neck sucks man lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 15, 2010)

[video=youtube;n2MVzP4MaJ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2MVzP4MaJ0[/video]

one for the south!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> [video=youtube;n2MVzP4MaJ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2MVzP4MaJ0[/video]
> 
> one for the south!


 
atleast hold it down for the south proper......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7zw5XnSc-w


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2010)

da windy city fucks with the south.......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3dWv3_1l_o


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2010)

one more colabo.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7BrnRWjils


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2010)

fuckit this a bad ass colabo too..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYzOzwfxcLM


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2010)

another chicago/mempho calabo..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GG6hCdTIoUE&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2010)

but when it comes down to it... ima chicago ass nigga........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-600EFv5AZI


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2010)

we all on a paper chase!!!!!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVXFdG7L1vE


----------



## poplars (Aug 15, 2010)

420 pages!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> fuckit this a bad ass colabo too..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYzOzwfxcLM


my shit right here... i still play that shit.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 15, 2010)

here go anutha memph/chitown collab.. love this shit too
[video=youtube;46Hg5gcz6UU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46Hg5gcz6UU[/video]


----------



## howak47 (Aug 15, 2010)

hey its page 420 hahahaahha anyways iam bout to get get shit to make honey oil i have only done this one other time and it did not turn out so good but this time i got good bubba kush trim so maybe it will turn out fine!! can i use just a coffee filter on the end of the pvc pipe or do i need something else? oo yea and do i need to grind up the trim or what? do i put trim in freezer before i do this?


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2010)

howak47 said:


> hey its page 420 hahahaahha anyways iam bout to get get shit to make honey oil i have only done this one other time and it did not turn out so good but this time i got good bubba kush trim so maybe it will turn out fine!! can i use just a coffee filter on the end of the pvc pipe or do i need something else? oo yea and do i need to grind up the trim or what? do i put trim in freezer before i do this?


 
yes it is page 420!!!!!! and yes you can use a coffee filter to strain the shit..... and the freezer dont matter cuzz the solvent butane, hexane ect will strip all the cannaboids from the trim...... just make sure its broek/grinded up real well.... so you can get all the good shit with just one wash..... do this shit outside or in a well vented area... has soon has that butane hits air... it will start boiling off... and the fumes are highly flamable nigga!!!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2010)

for the hip hop heads......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhN8jfOf8K0&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2010)

this da cut.......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyHFgox3mTE&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUcOZeMBP1c&feature=related.... lol yall know


----------



## howak47 (Aug 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> yes it is page 420!!!!!! and yes you can use a coffee filter to strain the shit..... and the freezer dont matter cuzz the solvent butane, hexane ect will strip all the cannaboids from the trim...... just make sure its broek/grinded up real well.... so you can get all the good shit with just one wash..... do this shit outside or in a well vented area... has soon has that butane hits air... it will start boiling off... and the fumes are highly flamable nigga!!!


 ok cool thanks for the info chi !!ill let u know how it goes


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2010)

they cant stop it.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KurZ403-Hi4&NR=1&feature=fvwp


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2010)

everyday shit.......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuGQKwbExo8&feature=channel


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2010)

howak47 said:


> ok cool thanks for the info chi !!ill let u know how it goes


use a flat glass surface when your doing the extraction.... its much easier to collect then lets say a cereal bowl or some


----------



## howak47 (Aug 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> use a flat glass surface when your doing the extraction.... its much easier to collect then lets say a cereal bowl or some


 yea i used a bowl last time learned my leason on dat on hahah


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2010)

we love our police in this city mang....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZ-WcCQ8Ch8&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cmvz_VZYAA&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2010)

you aint even safe in ur home nigga!!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Yp0lKX43os&feature=related



or even at the mall......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8r7wMvp-9k



or on the bus.........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RQ9cC08utI


we gonna get that ass eventually... even if your with ya granny


----------



## howak47 (Aug 15, 2010)

Well the oil did not turn out good at all i did not get enough butane pretty much wasted that fucking trim !!! Can i use it for anything else since its had butane on it already or should i just get more butane and try it again?


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> you aint even safe in ur home nigga!!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Yp0lKX43os&feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u seem proud of this shit?... i Live in WATTS .. Gang Bang capital of the world... and i hate it here


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> u seem proud of this shit?... i Live in WATTS .. Gang Bang capital of the world... and i hate it here


lol... comeon man.... lets not get started on that my city is harder then your shit...... cuzz we gonna have 700 murders this year that say ur wrong.... gang bangin started here.. in da chi... and then chicago cats moved out that way and taught yall how to do it, and organize... just look at the p stone bloods... they were started by a black p stone ranger from the chi.... and i see the crips stole soo much literature from the gd's its not even funny.... some of them even ride under the 6 point star.... furthure more l.a. gangs cant organize in chicago, while chicago gangs all up cali... latin kings... 22 boys.... gd's....... black stones... 

AND ITS NOT SOO MUCH THAT IM PROUD HAS THE SHIT DONT FAZE ME NO MORE... I KNOW YALL SEEING THIS SHIT LIKE WTF... TO ME ITS JUST ANOTHER DAY......


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol... comeon man.... lets not get started on that my city is harder then your shit...... cuzz we gonna have 700 murders this year that say ur wrong.... gang bangin started here.. in da chi... and then chicago cats moved out that way and taught yall how to do it, and organize... just look at the p stone bloods... they were started by a black p stone ranger from the chi.... and i see the crips stole soo much literature from the gd's its not even funny.... some of them even ride under the 6 point star.... furthure more l.a. gangs cant organize in chicago, while chicago gangs all up cali... latin kings... 22 boys.... gd's....... black stones...
> 
> AND ITS NOT SOO MUCH THAT IM PROUD HAS THE SHIT DONT FAZE ME NO MORE... I KNOW YALL SEEING THIS SHIT LIKE WTF... TO ME ITS JUST ANOTHER DAY......


hahahahahahahahaha @ the Chi .. u adverstise this shit like u proud.. u posting videos on here like we suppose to be scared that u from there ..and who said L.A harder than your city I DIDNT.. i give a fuck what goes on there.. All i Know what goes on here and i dont know no muthafuckas from Chi here in L.A .. or peoples parents from any other city than oakland...what goes on here In south Centrel L.A is real.. and fucka Crap ass nigga.. im from bounty Hunters...regardless Mexican Mafia Runs L.A no matter what people may think


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 15, 2010)

You dont even gang bang haha, and you're white. Not to bring race into it but you rep shit pretty hard when you're not affiliated with anything, all you do is name drop, and talk about what other's do.
This arguement it self shouldnt even be happening, its fucking rollitup haha


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> hahahahahahahahaha @ the Chi .. u adverstise this shit like u proud.. u posting videos on here like we suppose to be scared that u from there ..and who said L.A harder than your city I DIDNT.. i give a fuck what goes on there.. All i Know what goes on here and i dont know no muthafuckas from Chi here in L.A .. or peoples parents from any other city than oakland...what goes on here In south Centrel L.A is real.. and fucka Crap ass nigga.. im from bounty Hunters...regardless Mexican Mafia Runs L.A no matter what people may think


 
you need to see this.....http://www.areaconnect.com/crime/compare.htm?c1=Chicago&s1=IL&c2=Los+Angeles&s2=CA

crime is actually waaay down in the chi from when i was a shorty... cuzz we were getting over 900 murks a year... and l.a. only hit that once and that was during yall riot when that vic rodney king got damn near crippled..... LIKE I SAID L.A. NIGGAS CANT ORGANIZE OVER THIS WAY... THEY TRIED... IT DIDNT WORK SOO WELL....


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4520750]You dont even gang bang haha, and you're white. Not to bring race into it but you rep shit pretty hard when you're not affiliated with anything, all you do is name drop, and talk about what other's do.
This arguement it self shouldnt even be happening, its fucking rollitup haha[/QUOTE]

you talking about me???? cuzz i though you already knew im 9-19-3-14 crazzzzy all day.....


----------



## poplars (Aug 15, 2010)

why even talk about it? smoke some sk chitown!


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 15, 2010)

all i see is a bunch of numbers haha, i didnt kno you can put in work and post youtube video's all day


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 15, 2010)

Damn whats going on?East coast vs west coast on RIU.I didnt know Violent Crimes were something to be proud of.Everyplace has it darkside.Chicago is not the most dangerous city.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4520767]all i see is a bunch of numbers haha, i didnt kno you can put in work and post youtube video's all day[/QUOTE]


lololololololol.......... maaaaan you need to check my criminal record nigga.... you gonna find assults... batteries ( class 3 felony} mob action...... possession of a controled. sub. with intent to deliver........ home invasion that got dropped down to a agg. battery........... ect.... i been to cook county jail... if u can make it there you can make it threw any joint.... NOT EVERYBODY ON HERE IS BITCH MADE.. REMEBER THAT......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 15, 2010)

got a picture of yourself chi? I gotta see what one of the baddest muthafucka's on earth look like homie
.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> you need to see this.....http://www.areaconnect.com/crime/compare.htm?c1=Chicago&s1=IL&c2=Los+Angeles&s2=CA
> 
> crime is actually waaay down in the chi from when i was a shorty... cuzz we were getting over 900 murks a year... and l.a. only hit that once and that was during yall riot when that vic rodney king got damn near crippled..... LIKE I SAID L.A. NIGGAS CANT ORGANIZE OVER THIS WAY... THEY TRIED... IT DIDNT WORK SOO WELL....


i give a fuck about a crime rate... im not on here trying to compare


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 15, 2010)

haha so you got into a fight, got caught with some meth, then robbed a home, did some time, went on probation, and havent done shit since. So i guess that makes you a part of all the crime and violence of Chicago. Which give's you street credibility then right?
Last i checked aint no one who is actually into shit posts on forums on the internet.
So what is it you're actually repping? that you're in a dangerous city and got caught with petty crimes?


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> got a picture of yourself chi? I gotta see what one of the baddest muthafucka's on earth look like homie
> .


take that plane ride to o'hare....... we can kick it doc......... bring kkday too..... 

and i never said i was the baddest mother fucker on the earth jack.......... and who ever said i was white???? ima put it to yall like this w/o getting to specific... ima first generation american citizen... my family migrated here in the late 70's from a third world country that has been going threw a civil war for sooo long that you would not even beleave me if it old you....... its in my dna to be like this.. if you dont like it dont push my fucking buttons....... if you dont beleave that i get down how i live... then come see some...


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4520828]haha so you got into a fight, got caught with some meth, then robbed a home, did some time, went on probation, and havent done shit since. So i guess that makes you a part of all the crime and violence of Chicago. Which give's you street credibility then right?
Last i checked aint no one who is actually into shit posts on forums on the internet.
So what is it you're actually repping? that you're in a dangerous city and got caught with petty crimes?[/QUOTE]


man i knew you was a str8 vic...... we dont do meth here... that a california thing... thats why yo smile soo pretty huh nigga


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 15, 2010)

Ok fellas lets calm down.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 15, 2010)

haha you will post your crime but not your race?

meth is everywhere homie, wtf you talkin about haha


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 15, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4520828]haha so you got into a fight, got caught with some meth, then robbed a home, did some time, went on probation, and havent done shit since. So i guess that makes you a part of all the crime and violence of Chicago. Which give's you street credibility then right?
Last i checked aint no one who is actually into shit posts on forums on the internet.
So what is it you're actually repping? that you're in a dangerous city and got caught with petty crimes?[/QUOTE]

thats like me posting videos on here telling cats how watts gets down.. dont nobody give a fuck


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> take that plane ride to o'hare....... we can kick it doc......... bring kkday too.....
> 
> and i never said i was the baddest mother fucker on the earth jack..........


I'm only playin' my nigga! LOL don't get all bent. I didn't think you would've took me as serious.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4520844]haha you will post your crime but not your race?

meth is everywhere homie, wtf you talkin about haha[/QUOTE]

i used to stain cats like you for there sneakers back in the 90's....... now i concentrate on hustlin and let the shorties do the bustin.........


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 15, 2010)

haha ok dog, you're obviously aint anything homie, you dont need to lie to kick it


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> we dont do meth here... that a california thing... thats why yo smile soo pretty huh nigga


the more this dumb muthafucka talks the more i wanna bust his shit up.. talking down like the CHI is the mecca of everything


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> the more this dumb muthafucka talks the more i wanna bust his shit up.. talking down like the CHI is the mecca of everything


 
maaaaan what you gonna do to me????? has sure has im 6'2 270 pounds i will stomp you........ your ogilla wont even recognize that ass..... have you walkin round lookin like a jack o lantern all pumpkin headed out...... you gonna honer my city when i give you a chitown smile...... you know what that is..... that a curb stomp vic...

and since ur in cali..... prey to the east.. cuzz thats were mecca.. aka chicago is... pussy


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> maaaaan what you gonna do to me????? has sure has im 6'2 270 pounds i will stomp you........ your ogilla wont even recognize that ass..... have you walkin round lookin like a jack o lantern all pumpkin headed out...... you gonna honer my city when i give you a chitown smile...... you know what that is..... that a curb stomp vic...
> 
> and since ur in cali..... prey to the east.. cuzz thats were mecca.. aka chicago is... pussy


fuck you and your chi town bull shit... means nothing to me.. u wouldnt touch me... i gives a fuck how big u are or you LBS.. i didnt ask for a discription.. so u can eat a dick die slow with all your bull shit u be trying to sell .. cuz real recognize real..and your artificial like Kool-aid


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 15, 2010)

Express and skunky I think ya guys are taking it too personal.I thought this thread was about sourkush not which city is the toughest and who has the longest wrapsheet.Lets keep it peace and smoke 1.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> fuck you and your chi town bull shit... means nothing to me.. u wouldnt touch me... i gives a fuck how big u are or you LBS.. i didnt ask for a discription.. so u can eat a dick die slow with all your bull shit u be trying to sell .. cuz real recognize real..and your artificial like Kool-aid


 
lololololol......... yeah ight........... your bitch made jo!!!!!! dont ever get locked up.... cuzz we both no your a p/c case {protective custody..... lol u gonna be in there with rapeist and gang dropouts and other bitches like urself... tryna come at me like ur a plugged thug... BITCH YOU AINT EVEN ON COUNT NIGGA!!!!! SO STOP HOLLERN MOB!!!


and yeah sicc im affiliated with them insane spanish cobras............. from albany park to humboldt park and even south side 34 and western.... thats not just a hood nigga thats an area!!!


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 15, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Express and skunky I think ya guys are taking it too personal.I thought this thread was about sourkush not which city is the toughest and who has the longest wrapsheet.Lets keep it peace and smoke 1.


cuz this muthafucka talking big shit every mothafucking day.. he a homo regardless!!!!! what the fuck he says period!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> cuz this muthafucka talking big shit every mothafucking day.. he a homo regardless!!!!! what the fuck he says period!!!!


hahahahaha go nuzzle on ya mommas titty.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tP9P6fGp-jA

pay special attention to that song.. cuzz like my nigga illa say everything you doin is a lil o.c..... get ur orange county yuppie ass


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> hahahahaha go nuzzle on ya mommas titty.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tP9P6fGp-jA


u still a homo!!! .. posting Youtube videos.. hahahaha..


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> u still a homo!!! .. posting Youtube videos.. hahahaha..


 
you no you like that song just like ur moms like my chitown pipe........... btw the last time yall couldnt pay yall rent was because ur moms paid my bail..... get ur gump ass on.. kick rocks nigga.....


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> you no you like that song just like ur moms like my chitown pipe........... btw the last time yall couldnt pay yall rent was because ur moms paid my bail..... get ur gump ass on.. kick rocks nigga.....


hahahahahah whatever you talking bout muthafucka!! keep talking your shit and posting your lil youtube videos... Go Hard Chitown!!! go Hard!!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2010)

fuck the gang style of l.a.......... pay attention to this one.. cuzz its directed at you.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYBWerNgwVY&feature=related


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 15, 2010)

Go Hard Chitown!!!!! Go Hard!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 15, 2010)

[video=youtube;50KK_aDIw_E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50KK_aDIw_E[/video]


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 15, 2010)

Stop Scheming & Looking Hard!!!!! hahahahahaha


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2010)

see now that im high off that young sk i can see you two vics for what yall really are...... lets start with sicc.... the 400 watt grower.... look at this nigga stuntin...... what you harvesting these days??? a few ounces??? lol how much money you gonna clear this year nigga???? [email protected] you crack me up charlie!!!!! my man cant even pay the electric bill on his small ass grow..... tell it like is jo!!!!! [email protected]!!!!! go back to ur 400 watter and beer pong cup grows.....


and l.a.x. public gump number one... look at ur yuppie ass... claimin watts... lol just cuzz you shop with them cats for ur rocks dont mean u from there... keep it real with ur white ass!!!! u born and raised in da burbs..... if you went to the joint you would have too ride pecker wood.......... and use that artificial koolaide that u love soo much has lipstick and suck arayn nation cock..... yall niggas crck me up.......


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> see now that im high off that young sk i can see you two vics for what yall really are...... lets start with sicc.... the 400 watt grower.... look at this nigga stuntin...... what you harvesting these days??? a few ounces??? lol how much money you gonna clear this year nigga???? [email protected] you crack me up charlie!!!!! my man cant even pay the electric bill on his small ass grow..... tell it like is jo!!!!! [email protected]!!!!! go back to ur 400 watter and beer pong cup grows.....
> 
> 
> and l.a.x. public gump number one... look at ur yuppie ass... claimin watts... lol just cuzz you shop with them cats for ur rocks dont mean u from there... keep it real with ur white ass!!!! u born and raised in da burbs..... if you went to the joint you would have too ride pecker wood.......... and use that artificial koolaide that u love soo much has lipstick and suck arayn nation cock..... yall niggas crck me up.......


hahahahahaha Go Hard Chitown!!!!!! Go Hard!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> hahahahahaha Go Hard Chitown!!!!!! Go Hard!!!!!!!!!


and ima shinnnne like mop and glow........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEBIhR1tRVw&feature=related


how much money u gonna clear this year off that hobby we love soo much?


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 15, 2010)

.......


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> .......


i checked ur lil thread out.... you aint makin no bread like sicc too huh???? whats da matter???????......


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 15, 2010)

i dont grow to make money .. I'm a Med patient my shit is for me and me only!!... im not on that lil kid shit like you.. so ima let you keep woofing your shit...


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2010)

my man da doc knows how to cheer me up lol........ heres what my man had to say about that youg sk......


shit is legit bro! kkday said some of his clientele are raving about it. saying niggas can't walk and shit! LOL 

it's the shiznizzle homie. thanks for the blessing 


LOL JUST REMEBER THAT A CRIMINAL MINDED ASS NIGGA FROM CHICAGO MADE THIS STRAIN....... and im that not ima dip


maybe that karma shit yall hippie types beleave in is real..... cuzz no bitch niggas that didnt deserve to taste the sk got to........... esp. stupid small scale growers who think the plants are stunted and throw away another mans hard work for the last decade... sucvk my dick sicc...... now drool over pics nigga!!! lol

yup sourkush..... staining other strains with its like 23% thc..... lol​


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 15, 2010)

hahahaha congratulations muthafucka.. i dont give a fuck if a retarted ass nigga from Chicago made that starin ... means shit to me...


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> hahahaha congratulations muthafucka.. i dont give a fuck if a retarted ass nigga from Chicago made that starin ... means shit to me...


 

hahahaha stop scheamin and lookin hard............ has i pull like 4 racks from my pocket like it aint shit... maybe ill send some bread to my nigga sicc so he can pay for the electricity in his grow...


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 15, 2010)

exactly... stop scheming & Looking Hard... Learn to spell muthafucka


----------



## poplars (Aug 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> hahahaha stop scheamin and lookin hard............ has i pull like 4 racks from my pocket like it aint shit... maybe ill send some bread to my nigga sicc so he can pay for the electricity in his grow...


jesus dude like 2 hours of arguing . . . you shoulda smoked the sk when I told you to! 

oh well, just chill, if you are what you say you are, you don't need to prove it to anyone.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2010)

poplars said:


> jesus dude like 2 hours of arguing . . . you shoulda smoked the sk when I told you to!
> 
> oh well, just chill, if you are what you say you are, you don't need to prove it to anyone.


hahahaha i been smoking the sk....... and its not soo much about proving shit or w/e... its that you dont know who the fuck you typing some reckless shit to over the net..... im all for fun jokes and shit...... but if your gonna come at me like that you should know one thing... that if you would come at me like that in real life.... A NIGGA JUST MIGHT REACH OUT AND CRUSH YA LARYNX..... CAN YOU FEEL ME JO?


anyway how is that outdoor growing lil buddy?


----------



## poplars (Aug 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> hahahaha i been smoking the sk....... and its not soo much about proving shit or w/e... its that you dont know who the fuck you typing some reckless shit to over the net..... im all for fun jokes and shit...... but if your gonna come at me like that you should know one thing... that if you would come at me like that in real life.... A NIGGA JUST MIGHT REACH OUT AND CRUSH YA LARYNX..... CAN YOU FEEL ME JO?
> 
> 
> anyway how is that outdoor growing lil buddy?


dude they're growing so fuckin much, it's like they're gonna rush out and extra half foot before they flower! it's awesome.

the fuckin diesel pheno grows just that tad bit faster than the bubba, but its all just awesome in there. every day is better than the next.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2010)

poplars said:


> dude they're growing so fuckin much, it's like they're gonna rush out and extra half foot before they flower! it's awesome.
> 
> the fuckin diesel pheno grows just that tad bit faster than the bubba, but its all just awesome in there. every day is better than the next.


fuck yeah.... yiur gonna kill it i know....... your pushing the shit to the limit... no sk plant has ever been 3 feet before it went into bloom!!!!!!

if ur up to it... drop some pix tommorow....


----------



## poplars (Aug 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> fuck yeah.... yiur gonna kill it i know....... your pushing the shit to the limit... no sk plant has ever been 3 feet before it went into bloom!!!!!!
> 
> if ur up to it... drop some pix tommorow....


hopefully it's cloudy, I like taking pics when it's cloudy, helps you really see how big they are for some reason.

hell yeah I feel proud to be growing it bigger than it's ever gone before! its gonna keep me happily medicated year after year. 

hell, I'll probably grow it bigger next year, doing raised beds next year, plants grow WAY bigger and faster in raised beds


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2010)

poplars said:


> hopefully it's cloudy, I like taking pics when it's cloudy, helps you really see how big they are for some reason.
> 
> hell yeah I feel proud to be growing it bigger than it's ever gone before! its gonna keep me happily medicated year after year.
> 
> hell, I'll probably grow it bigger next year, doing raised beds next year, plants grow WAY bigger and faster in raised beds


 
yeah i have da feeling a sk cookie will put ur dick in the dirt.... and yea me and my partner will be putting a nice amount of 2 foot tall bushy sk clones outside late april/early may.... see what that do....


----------



## poplars (Aug 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> yeah i have da feeling a sk cookie will put ur dick in the dirt.... and yea me and my partner will be putting a nice amount of 2 foot tall bushy sk clones outside late april/early may.... see what that do....


for sure bro. I'm stoked to see the differences of all my strains in edibles.

gonna make some SK bhang for when I want to just chill the fuck out or pass out


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 15, 2010)

You're really trying to come at me Chi? haha ok dog, you sure do type hard, thats the only thing you'll do


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2010)

poplars said:


> for sure bro. I'm stoked to see the differences of all my strains in edibles.
> 
> gonna make some SK bhang for when I want to just chill the fuck out or pass out


illl u nasty basterd!!!!! bhang????? lol your gonna let shake sit in warm milk and drink that shit???? your better off packing a bowl.... naw im just bustin ya balls lil buddy... and balls you have for drinking that shit... plus rep to u


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4521129]You're really trying to come at me Chi? haha ok dog, you sure do type hard, thats the only thing you'll do[/QUOTE]


maaaan its not even about you no more.... naw i said what i had to say...... and i dont regret what i said... shit i should have said it sooner... but i thought you know chi... this nigga sicc is ok.... he a decent cat.... and one day comes at me all fucked all from left feild cuzz some other vic from cali wanna get wild over the net..... see if you was a off the block ass nigga you would know to mind ur own..... wouldnt you?.....

anyway naw im not now tryna come at you like that has you say... so calm all that shit down... go smoke some of that medical bagseed shit you be growin "cuzz"...... im tryna be easy right now.....


----------



## poplars (Aug 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> illl u nasty basterd!!!!! bhang????? lol your gonna let shake sit in warm milk and drink that shit???? your better off packing a bowl.... naw im just bustin ya balls lil buddy... and balls you have for drinking that shit... plus rep to u


lol bro when you make it strong like I do, all you have to do is take one small one ounce shot, and you will be so much higher than smokin 3-4 bowls.... it doesn't taste bad, no worse than a shot of hard a, just chase it with more milk!

I'll admit it's pretty gnarly tasting at first, but man it's so nice.

if you want to make it, do 15 grams of bud to 1 cup of milk, you will make some seriously kickass shit that a small shot will kick your ass.


whoa I'm stoned on cookies, didn't notice that you thought I was doing this with shake, hell no bro! no bhang with shake! thats a big no, only bud with the bhang!!


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 15, 2010)

Dog, you aint shit, and you'll never be shit haha, if you got that paper stacked up go by that cable and show some pics buster.
Its funny cause i never thought shit bout you, its the fuccin internet, i deal with people face to face. Seriously, your sittin here trying to talk gang bang to a bunch of white people. Cause you kno damn well they aint gon question shit cause they dont know shit. the ones who talk the most have the most to hide. You just another wannabe trying to claim on to other shit, i aint no block nigga, im not gonna hop on some one else's shit, i do my own and get my own. haha you aint nothin but a bitch if all you got to say is stick with your party cup grows, you just fake ass buster, sayin nigga like you black, you're white and wont admit it, i aint never heard of no hispanic gettin sun burned haha


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2010)

poplars said:


> lol bro when you make it strong like I do, all you have to do is take one small one ounce shot, and you will be so much higher than smokin 3-4 bowls.... it doesn't taste bad, no worse than a shot of hard a, just chase it with more milk!
> 
> I'll admit it's pretty gnarly tasting at first, but man it's so nice.
> 
> if you want to make it, do 15 grams of bud to 1 cup of milk, you will make some seriously kickass shit that a small shot will kick your ass.


 
hahahah just chase it with more milk!!!! how bout ima chase it with some martell str8 out the bottle??? to disinfect that shit lol... naw more power to you....


----------



## poplars (Aug 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> hahahah just chase it with more milk!!!! how bout ima chase it with some martell str8 out the bottle??? to disinfect that shit lol... naw more power to you....


its actually quick and nice bro, compared to eating a cookie. it's kind of a different high from normal cookies too, slightly. it hits harder. 

only make bhang with bud, I would never do it with shake, that'd be nastayyy


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4521145]Dog, you aint shit, and you'll never be shit haha, if you got that paper stacked up go by that cable and show some pics buster.
Its funny cause i never thought shit bout you, its the fuccin internet, i deal with people face to face. Seriously, your sittin here trying to talk gang bang to a bunch of white people. Cause you kno damn well they aint gon question shit cause they dont know shit. the ones who talk the most have the most to hide. You just another wannabe trying to claim on to other shit, i aint no block nigga, im not gonna hop on some one else's shit, i do my own and get my own. haha you aint nothin but a bitch if all you got to say is stick with your party cup grows, you just fake ass buster, sayin nigga like you black, you're white and wont admit it, i aint never heard of no hispanic gettin sun burned haha[/QUOTE]


<c>orrupt <o>rganized <b>rotherhood <r>evelutionizing <a>merican <s>ociety!!!!!! comeing to a bitch made ass cali block near you......


you a flakkey ass nigga!!!!!! beleave that....... you want i should send you a money order soo you can pay for that lil grow....


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 15, 2010)

i like how you didnt address anything, haha im done with your fake ass, ima just wait for Howaks updates. hahahahaha


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4521157]i like how you didnt address anything, haha im done with your fake ass, ima just wait for Howaks updates. hahahahaha[/QUOTE]

hahahahahahahaha maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan go on a hike threw some train tracks....... vic


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 15, 2010)

this muthafucka is funny..!! .. telling you


----------



## poplars (Aug 15, 2010)

youall should just go to sleep now, like me . . . . night everyone ahaha


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 15, 2010)

shit im right there with you pop haha


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 15, 2010)

Go Hard Chitown!!!!!. Go Hard!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4521172]shit im right there with you pop haha [/QUOTE]


ill put dat azz to sleep


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 15, 2010)

Express how old r u?


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> got a picture of yourself chi? I gotta see what one of the baddest muthafucka's on earth look like homie
> .


since my man da doc wanted to see what da baddest man on da planet looks like....



my man cigano is gonna drop brock after brock drops ur boy cain


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Express how old r u?


 
6'2 270!!! thats how old i am!!!! im 25, and ive lived more in 25 years then you have in ur whole life.... so save ur shit about act ur age


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 15, 2010)

I wasnt going to jump in and condone your bullshit im just trying to keep the peace besides what supposedly thug runs his mouth like you do over the internet. 80 percent is bullshit anyway.You dont know the life i live but I know i wont be talking out my ass like you.Just foolish kid.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 15, 2010)

honestly it might be your strain but you turned this thread to a piece of shit.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> honestly it might be your strain but you turned this thread to a piece of shit.


 

hahahahha yeah w/e blood!!! unsubscribe then


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 15, 2010)

212 wit ya!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> 212 wit ya!


 
lol do me a favor...... u from new york right??? sup with some cannolies????

and a god damnit one them big ass rueben sandwiches......


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 15, 2010)

I dont fuck with that.Try juniors cheescake.Them sandwiches is too big for me to finish one time i have to save that shit or give it to my young1s.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 16, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I dont fuck with that.Try juniors cheescake.Them sandwiches is too big for me to finish one time i have to save that shit or give it to my young1s.


you dont fuck with cannolies???? maaan blasphamy wtf kinda new yorker are you?? i got some cannolies from dominicks, but there more commercial tasteing then the weed sicc grows under his 400 watter!!! plug me with some legit cannolies


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 16, 2010)

26 reviews
2348 Arthur Ave
Bronx, NY 10458
(71 295-5573
"Best bread and cannolis" danced off the iphone screen, and I was so tempted that upon meeting Champagne Frank, I immediately brought up Madonia. Frank who also has a sweet tooth didn't need any
2. Court Pastry Shop
Category: Bakeries
Neighborhoods: Cobble Hill, Carroll Gardens
32 reviews
298 Court St
Brooklyn, NY 11231
(71 875-4820
Got cannolies? This place has the best, hands down. After visiting some family I'm NYC trying to get away, I decided to yelp and find the best cannolies in town. I yelped, I found and my cousins
3. Villabate
Categories: Bakeries, Desserts
Neighborhood: Bensonhurst
36 reviews
7001 18th Ave
Brooklyn, NY 11204
(71 331-8430
"Leave the gun, take the cannoli." -Clemenza Because of Villabate, I have come to understand the pure cannoli zen of this statement. BEST. CANNOLI. EVER. The front window of the store has
4. Fortunato Brothers
Categories: Desserts, Coffee & Tea, Bakeries
Neighborhood: Williamsburg - North Side
72 reviews
289 Manhattan Ave
Brooklyn, NY 11211
(71 387-2281
best espresso in nyc! liquid amphetamine. kick ass staff, adorable cat, delicious gelato and awesome cannolis. cannolis so good, i danced with them. and sometimes, if the italians win the world cup
5. Veniero's Pastry Shop
Categories: Bakeries, Desserts
Neighborhood: East Village
495 reviews
342 E 11th St
New York, NY 10003
(212) 674-7070
Old schoolers say it's the best ever. Cannolis are good- can't go wrong here. The cannoli cake- not to my taste but my family flips over it. Same with the cheescake- I just prefer a regular, NYC
6. Pasticceria Rocco
Category: Bakeries
Neighborhood: West Village
174 reviews
243 Bleecker St
New York, NY 10014
(212) 242-6031
Home of the best cannoli of nyc, so this review is only based on the canoli. At $1.81 (?) a SMALL cannoli (plus tax!) , i'll say it was pretty good. Flaky shell, and the cream wasn't too sweet
7. Caffe Palermo
Categories: Bakeries, Coffee & Tea, Desserts, Ethnic Food
Neighborhood: Little Italy
48 reviews
148 Mulberry St
New York, NY 10013
(212) 431-4205
There is a sign on the front of this place that claims:"THE BEST CANNOLI ON THE PLANET EARTH" in over-confident neon... which of course makes me dubious. However... their cannoli? The best I have
8. La Bella Ferrara
Category: Bakeries
Neighborhood: Chinatown
37 reviews
108 Mulberry St
New York, NY 10013
(212) 966-7867
Recommended by a fellow yelper as the "best cannoli ever", I found myself doubting this to be true, especially since every bakery in Little Italy has posted on the window that this is the "best
9. Rimini Bakery
Categories: Bakeries, Desserts
Neighborhood: Bensonhurst
9 reviews
6822 Bay Pkwy
Brooklyn, NY 11204
(71 236-0644
a mix of around 10 Italian cookies with raspberry filling and chocolate, raspberry cups with whole almonds inside, a slide of apple strudel, a chocolate covered cannoli, and a vanilla custard cannoli
10. La Guli Pastry Shop
Categories: Bakeries, Desserts
Neighborhoods: Astoria, Steinway
32 reviews
29-15 Ditmars Blvd
Astoria, NY 11105
(71 728-5612


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 16, 2010)

haha damn dog you riding my nuts like crazy. You all mad or what?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 16, 2010)

best places to get canolis


----------



## theexpress (Aug 16, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4521277]haha damn dog you riding my nuts like crazy. You all mad or what?[/QUOTE]


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rI1KEJoxEuM


----------



## theexpress (Aug 16, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> best places to get canolis


 
hahah you know im high bro!!! im talking to a new yorker about were the best canolies are and im from chicago lol


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 16, 2010)

Whatever you say dick rider LOL

just keep typing hard and posting youtube video's hahaha


----------



## theexpress (Aug 16, 2010)

if ur ever in the area you gotta try.......http://www.loumalnatis.com/


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah that was trippin me out 2.But if you get out here you know where to go.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 16, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4521296]Whatever you say dick rider LOL

just keep typing hard and posting youtube video's hahaha[/QUOTE]


sir however many years old you are... that how many years ago she should have swallowed the semen that conceived you and called it an abortion......... loosen ya grip on my nutts will ya


she being ya mother


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 16, 2010)

yup, keep typing Casper hahahaha


----------



## theexpress (Aug 16, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> yeah that was trippin me out 2.But if you get out here you know where to go.


 
but ahhhh you no chicago style pizza da best right???? lol hahahaha


----------



## theexpress (Aug 16, 2010)

SICC";4521304]yup said:


> [/URL]


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 16, 2010)

Finally, you posted a pic of yourself hahahaha


----------



## theexpress (Aug 16, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4521315]Finally, you posted a pic of yourself hahahaha[/QUOTE]


man i must have touched a nerve...... im going to bed now...... have fun chuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmm....P


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 16, 2010)

Thats what i thought, you aint got nothing to say hahahahaha

have a good one milky


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 16, 2010)

theexpress said:


> you soo west coast with it.......


is that you and your homeboi when yall were in prison??? hahahaha


----------



## poplars (Aug 16, 2010)

oh well, it's a 4000 post thread, we can get over this! ahahaha


----------



## howak47 (Aug 16, 2010)

Damn i missed all kinds of bullshit ...again hahahahha i tried to read back and figure out how all this started but i cant !! Poplars how did all this shit start?


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 16, 2010)

lol just another classic episode, it was just when LAX asked Chi why hes always posting shit like hes proud of the violence in Chicago, then Chi tried to turn it into some gang bang shit even tho hes the only one trying to bang on the internet.
im here to watch your grow's, not hear all of his bullshit, this fool just went off and starting sending me PM's n shit haha
sorry for the hijack tho


----------



## howak47 (Aug 16, 2010)

[quote="sicc";4522531]lol just another classic episode, it was just when lax asked chi why hes always posting shit like hes proud of the violence in chicago, then chi tried to turn it into some gang bang shit even tho hes the only one trying to bang on the internet.
Im here to watch your grow's, not hear all of his bullshit, this fool just went off and starting sending me pm's n shit haha
sorry for the hijack tho[/quote]ooooo ok i saw that i just was not sure what started it lol shit i just looked my little city up and all we got is 4 murders a year but the bad thing is where iam at(not on map lol) is in the middle of no where and we have had more killings and shit go on out here than both the little citys around me put together thats why u see them guns in some of my videos ...but anyways i dont like talking about my street shit and all dat bullshit iam just here for the buds lololo iam stoned right now i think iam going to make a update video here in a minute after this last bowl of rocklock gets finished !!! hahah you know your good dont mind the hijack this threads so big it dont matter hahah


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 16, 2010)

Haha... Yall a trip. 
Im on my phone outta town again. Im still laughin at that shit.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 16, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4522531]lol just another classic episode, it was just when LAX asked Chi why hes always posting shit like hes proud of the violence in Chicago, then Chi tried to turn it into some gang bang shit even tho hes the only one trying to bang on the internet.
im here to watch your grow's, not hear all of his bullshit, this fool just went off and starting sending me PM's n shit haha
sorry for the hijack tho[/QUOTE]

Amen ... all i said is im from watts and hate it here.. to many shootings.. this dude was like all proud like he getting awards or some shit then turnd it to Chicago harder than L.A .. and just went from there


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 16, 2010)

Yall makin me wanna take my shirt off n show my back piece n start reppin over here.. Yall a trip


----------



## theexpress (Aug 16, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4522531]lol just another classic episode, it was just when LAX asked Chi why hes always posting shit like hes proud of the violence in Chicago, then Chi tried to turn it into some gang bang shit even tho hes the only one trying to bang on the internet.
im here to watch your grow's, not hear all of his bullshit, this fool just went off and starting sending me PM's n shit haha
sorry for the hijack tho[/QUOTE]


it would do you justice to keep my name out your mouth!!!! if you dont like whats said in here then roll da fuck out!!!! i see jelousy finally got its hold on you...... mad at all the love and rep i get with ease.... while you gotta flood this site with 16k worthless posts....


----------



## theexpress (Aug 16, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> Amen ... all i said is im from watts and hate it here.. to many shootings.. this dude was like all proud like he getting awards or some shit then turnd it to Chicago harder than L.A .. and just went from there


lol u aint from watts jack!!!! and if u are and hate it there soo much maybe you should get some bigger lights and make something of ur self and move out.....


----------



## theexpress (Aug 16, 2010)

anyway my outdoor personal use sk is getting fucking huge!!! its like a lil monster!!!!! i feed today at like 150% veg nutes and she took it like a champ.... your boy is gonna see like atleast six oz from that one bitch.... more then enough to fill my personal one gallon pretzle jar to the brimmm........ ahhh man its gonna be a good year... and i deserve this...


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 16, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol u aint from watts jack!!!! and if u are and hate it there soo much maybe you should get some bigger lights and make something of ur self and move out.....


hahahahaha here we go again .. u aint from no chiCago Billy... so stop fronting and bull shitting on the grill


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 16, 2010)

got it "Jack"!!! ahahhahaha fucking white boi!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 16, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> got it "Jack"!!! ahahhahaha fucking white boi!


 
white?? lol all i see is green


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 16, 2010)

theexpress said:


> it would do you justice to keep my name out your mouth!!!! if you dont like whats said in here then roll da fuck out!!!! i see jelousy finally got its hold on you...... mad at all the love and rep i get with ease.... while you gotta flood this site with 16k worthless posts....



LOL all the Rep are you fucking serious? its the fucking internet hahahahahaha

wow dog, wow hahaha fucking REP LOL, i can give a shit about your rep, haha damn homie you cant be 25 with all your childish bullshit, i aint going any where its howaks thread so stop with your bullshit.

You really think you're cool huh? i cant even believe you even wrote that.......

But seriously, its Howaks thread so have respect for him


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 16, 2010)

theexpress said:


> white?? lol all i see is green


Keep your internet RIU stories and youtube post .. im out!..


----------



## Michael Phelps (Aug 16, 2010)

Damn that was an interesting last 5 pages to say the least lol..


Howak hows the girls doing?

Poplars its been a minute since ive seen your outdoor... Def would like to see the progress since the last time i saw it.. Oh btw that fuckin sucks you cant blaze anymore man! Edibles are always still good though!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Aug 16, 2010)

Also Howak, Chitown, Poplars, Or anyone else that has any ideas how to work out my ventilation dilema would be much appreciated..

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/358176-if-yours-how-would-your.html

Sorry howak, dont mean to hijack your thread i just have faith in you and the people that follow your grow lol..


----------



## howak47 (Aug 16, 2010)

michael phelps said:


> damn that was an interesting last 5 pages to say the least lol..
> 
> 
> Howak hows the girls doing?
> ...


update will be up in a while or in the mourning


----------



## genuity (Aug 16, 2010)

so...........hows that rocklock taste.


----------



## poplars (Aug 16, 2010)

lmfao wowwwwww.w..........


I love living in the desert.


----------



## howak47 (Aug 16, 2010)

genuity said:


> so...........hows that rocklock taste.


 its hard to explain got a diesel lemon taste smells really dank strong odor 

i just tried my 1st taste of the bubba kush and holy shit iam stoned this shit has been in the curing jar for only one day cant wait to see what its like in a couple of weeks


----------



## howak47 (Aug 16, 2010)

poplars said:


> lmfao wowwwwww.w..........
> 
> 
> I love living in the desert.


yea i bet u do!! I wish i lived in the desert


----------



## poplars (Aug 16, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea i bet u do!! I wish i lived in the desert


weed makes the desert fun, without it it just sucks . . . . I guess I could get used to it without weed but man it's so much more enjoyable with it . . . . ahh.


no pics today but I will take pics tomorrow if its cloudy, or I'll try some early morning shots.

the diesel pheno is going into flowering earlier than the bubba, but, the bubba with green stems on one side of my garden is ahead of the others, so weird how some grow faster than others in the same garden with the same nutes!!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 16, 2010)

SICC";4522788]LOL all the Rep are you fucking serious? its the fucking internet hahahahahaha
wow dog said:


> [email protected][/EMAIL] aka medical bull shit whats the lineage on her???? man and i plugged people for free with these beans.... lol just cuzz i wanted to hear people say what i already knew, and see how she would do in diffrent patrs of the world grown by diffrent growers......
> 
> 
> and i do respect howak.... and he knows that..... how many strains you got from me howak??? lol you know what im saying... howak is a stand up motha fucka... not like sicc.......
> ...


----------



## howak47 (Aug 16, 2010)

poplars said:


> weed makes the desert fun, without it it just sucks . . . . I guess i could get used to it without weed but man it's so much more enjoyable with it . . . . Ahh.
> 
> 
> No pics today but i will take pics tomorrow if its cloudy, or i'll try some early morning shots.
> ...


hahah i feel you!!! Yea i know what u mean with the sk wait till u see my update video one looks really good and the one with purple stems is not lookin as good it was root bound in the pot it was in so i transplanted it its picking back up now !! Video update will be up in 5 to 10 minutes


----------



## theexpress (Aug 16, 2010)

poplars said:


> weed makes the desert fun, without it it just sucks . . . . I guess I could get used to it without weed but man it's so much more enjoyable with it . . . . ahh.
> 
> 
> no pics today but I will take pics tomorrow if its cloudy, or I'll try some early morning shots.
> ...


 
cool lil buddy... im still in full blown veg.... if i can stay there till end of this month ima pull like 8 oz.... but has of right now its looking like its good for 5 atleast, with atleast one more week veg but prolly more


----------



## howak47 (Aug 16, 2010)

Nevermind the video upload juat failed i got to reload it and its taken like 40 fucking minutes


----------



## poplars (Aug 16, 2010)

theexpress said:


> cool lil buddy... im still in full blown veg.... if i can stay there till end of this month ima pull like 8 oz.... but has of right now its looking like its good for 5 atleast, with atleast one more week veg but prolly more


man I'm looking at atleast 2-3 pounds per big sk plant . . . . ahhhhhhhsweet glory.


----------



## poplars (Aug 16, 2010)

and chitown, get back on the chat deezoo!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 16, 2010)

poplars said:


> man I'm looking at atleast 2-3 pounds per big sk plant . . . . ahhhhhhhsweet glory.


 
man i dont know about that... if ur getting 2-3 i should be getting like 1.5.... but i know im not getting that much... that one sk im talking about is almost 3 feet tall amd bushy has fuck...... its good for like 5-6 now


----------



## poplars (Aug 16, 2010)

theexpress said:


> man i dont know about that... if ur getting 2-3 i should be getting like 1.5.... but i know im not getting that much... that one sk im talking about is almost 3 feet tall amd bushy has fuck...... its good for like 5-6 now


if I can get 1 pound per plant off of plants half the size, with spacey ass sativa bud, then you bet it's gonna be 2-3 on those big SK


----------



## howak47 (Aug 16, 2010)

FINALLY ITS LOADED 

[youtube]eY6tkS4xKQ0[/youtube]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 16, 2010)

shit looking good ak.


----------



## genuity (Aug 16, 2010)

howak47 said:


> its hard to explain got a diesel lemon taste smells really dank strong odor
> 
> i just tried my 1st taste of the bubba kush and holy shit iam stoned this shit has been in the curing jar for only one day cant wait to see what its like in a couple of weeks


thanks,i was jus thinking if i want'd to add it to my
graden.

that PK X SK sounds good.
nice vid.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 16, 2010)

howak47 said:


> FINALLY ITS LOADED
> 
> [youtube]eY6tkS4xKQ0[/youtube]


 
looks like a magnesium def..........


----------



## theexpress (Aug 16, 2010)

you can take clones off those sk now... maybe take cutting from the most bottom branches and let the mothers veg to 18 inches and flower? its on you.... the sk x gws looks heavey!!!! the purpleing maybe from the lineage on the sk side cuzz of the bubba!!! i didnt use the puirple pre 98 pheno like i told yall i dint before but im sure it had some it in there!!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 17, 2010)

my man kkday was heard saying....



Yeah I still believe growing with water crystals is growing organically. Why shuld a crop grown with plastic stakes for support or in a plastic pot be labeled non-organic. 


Nice grows Hawaiians!!!! Every one is doing really well, keep it up, over grow Hawaii!!!


As for me the sour kush I harvested??? People are tripping out! Complaining they can walk after smoking it. Telling me it's the best weed they smoked in forever!!! It's some foreal fire!! I'm trying to reveg the stump to get the strain back​


----------



## genuity (Aug 17, 2010)

theexpress said:


> my man kkday was heard saying....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good luck on the re-veg


----------



## theexpress (Aug 17, 2010)

one more for the haters........ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEihR6mi6OI


----------



## poplars (Aug 17, 2010)

theexpress said:


> my man kkday was heard saying....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oo o o o o oo they're starting to go into flowering   

gonna be an aesome couple of weeks!


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 17, 2010)

howak47 said:


> FINALLY ITS LOADED
> 
> [youtube]eY6tkS4xKQ0[/youtube]



Nice Vid homie, everything looks great


----------



## theexpress (Aug 17, 2010)

poplars said:


> oo o o o o oo they're starting to go into flowering
> 
> gonna be an aesome couple of weeks!


 
pre flowers today...... got mixed feelings about that..... gonna try and munipulate another week out of them with one more high N feeding...


----------



## theexpress (Aug 17, 2010)

lupe gets deep!!!!!........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOPk6uJql7g&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Aug 17, 2010)

i know yall win honer this........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQjnmw_Gzqk&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Aug 17, 2010)

this kid is going from the dome.. that shit aint even written......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXp_3uew-Ug&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Aug 17, 2010)

another classic cut,........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqXq8R4wnYQ&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Aug 17, 2010)

one more for today.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ll6rFNdbzBA&feature=related


----------



## poplars (Aug 17, 2010)

just missed you on the irc again bro.

be happy about it bro! it is time!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 17, 2010)

[quote="sicc";4525382]nice vid homie, everything looks great [/quote]
thanks sicc i appreciate the comment


----------



## howak47 (Aug 17, 2010)

[youtube]uedOkp1U8us[/youtube]


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 18, 2010)

nice they look good! question...wats the purpose of trimming the clonesd big fan leaves in half? seen a few ppl do dat just wonderin


----------



## The Snowman (Aug 18, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> nice they look good! question...wats the purpose of trimming the clonesd big fan leaves in half? seen a few ppl do dat just wonderin


because the leaves weigh it down


----------



## The Snowman (Aug 18, 2010)

haha actually idk that's just what i always thought


----------



## theexpress (Aug 18, 2010)

The Snowman said:


> haha actually idk that's just what i always thought


 
noobs..... they are trimmed to promote branching.........

also when you take clones cut on slight angle.........


----------



## theexpress (Aug 18, 2010)

also more so to promote root growth has well...


----------



## poplars (Aug 18, 2010)

yeah I've noticed when I cut half the fanleaf off clones they grew faster. seems like having a full big leaf is a drain on a clone for some reason . . . .


----------



## theexpress (Aug 18, 2010)

i was just fucking with those 2 guys when i said noobs..... dont feel dissrespected, and thanx for posting on my boy howak's thread...... about time we get some new faces with all the fucking views we have... yall are more then welcome to post here... just remeber one thing tho!!!!!........NEVER LOOK THE CONDUCTER DIRECTLY IN THE EYES.....


CHI CHIIDDY CHOOO CHOOOOOOO


ima hit yall with a lil rep...


----------



## poplars (Aug 18, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i was just fucking with those 2 guys when i said noobs..... dont feel dissrespected, and thanx for posting on my boy howak's thread...... about time we get some new faces with all the fucking views we have... yall are more then welcome to post here... just remeber one thing tho!!!!!........NEVER LOOK THE CONDUCTER DIRECTLY IN THE EYES.....
> 
> 
> CHI CHIIDDY CHOOO CHOOOOOOO
> ...


LOL chiggity chiggity CHOO!!!


fucking hilarious chitown I'd give you rep if I could!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 18, 2010)

whats going on with them pics man........... show us some legal sourkush!!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 18, 2010)

and howak sup with ya moonshine still....err i mean ya bluemoonshine..... why dont ya be a country dumplin and show us some....... i bet she big has fuck now


----------



## theexpress (Aug 18, 2010)

and if yall want i can draw yall a pic of my plant.... hahahahahaha


----------



## theexpress (Aug 18, 2010)

a mix tape of raw chitown shit.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9A7LUct_Tj4&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Aug 18, 2010)

part 2........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qne6SR5dgRs&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Aug 18, 2010)

this was my shit 11 years ago.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EYIpse3rWE&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Aug 18, 2010)

when i run up on ya with the thang// ready to bang// buck a nigga brains out close range// when i come and throw up my gang sign you better throw up the same damn thang// lol.... thats my shit


----------



## theexpress (Aug 18, 2010)

hahahahahahaha this was da lick to............. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6aov38kBGE&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Aug 18, 2010)

my nigga mob axction......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXVVtRNXg1o&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Aug 18, 2010)

this bangs hard has fucccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccck!......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oi090KafCEU&feature=related


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 18, 2010)

theexpress said:


> noobs..... they are trimmed to promote branching.........
> 
> also when you take clones cut on slight angle.........


oo ight i c...yea i been here just been takin a back seat kinda lol but hell yea mi deya seen +rep


----------



## poplars (Aug 18, 2010)

theexpress said:


> and if yall want i can draw yall a pic of my plant.... hahahahahaha


hahah hell yeah I'm game!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 18, 2010)

i just harvested the small bubbakush tonight i will have a video with it ,pics,and some bubba thats been curing for about 5 days up sometime tomorrow


----------



## howak47 (Aug 18, 2010)

yea chi it just rained here alot tonight and i have not checked on the bms since the last update on it i will probly go check her out tomorrow or friday !!! i will be gone to the beach this weekend and next weekend iam going back to see nas & damian marley


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 19, 2010)

howak47 said:


> ! i will be gone to the beach this weekend and next weekend iam going back to see nas & damian marley


awesome bro. have fun and burn a fatty at the concert!!
[video=youtube;8mmAuHieD7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mmAuHieD7Q[/video]


----------



## Michael Phelps (Aug 19, 2010)

Thats tight Howak.. Def have fun at that show, as Dr. Greenhorn said, smoke a fatty!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 19, 2010)

damn they comin bacc.. your lucky u get to see em again. wish i could get out there.how many bubba seeds did u have .. how many did u pop, and are there different pheno's of it if you popped more then one.


----------



## poplars (Aug 19, 2010)

I think ima take pics today . . .. . .  feeding em their first dose of flower today . . .. . gonna be like a 35% dose of 11-54-4


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 19, 2010)

poplars said:


> I think ima take pics today . . .. . .  feeding em their first dose of flower today . . .. . gonna be like a 35% dose of 11-54-4


cool, i was wondering why you dont just go in at 100%. i relly don't know much about outdoor, but with my indoor i start feeding at 100%, and if i dont see burn and she handles it good.i keep doing it.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 19, 2010)

poplars said:


> I think ima take pics today . . .. . .  feeding em their first dose of flower today . . .. . gonna be like a 35% dose of 11-54-4


 
im waiting on theese epic pix......


----------



## theexpress (Aug 19, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea chi it just rained here alot tonight and i have not checked on the bms since the last update on it i will probly go check her out tomorrow or friday !!! i will be gone to the beach this weekend and next weekend iam going back to see nas & damian marley


damn man your living it up huh????


----------



## poplars (Aug 19, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> cool, i was wondering why you dont just go in at 100%. i relly don't know much about outdoor, but with my indoor i start feeding at 100%, and if i dont see burn and she handles it good.i keep doing it.


I'v eseen several grow schedules that involve slowly leading up to a full dose. they're in preflowering right now so they don't need as much food as they will in a week. so that's the logic behind slowly upping it.


I'm taking pics today, not fuckin arounda nymore just gonna do it and not be a lazy ass.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 19, 2010)

cool, i just like hearing different peoples techniques, iv'e hear of soe people not ever goin 100% with MG because they say ots too strong. i was just wantin your tAke on it. i'll be here for the pics.


----------



## howak47 (Aug 19, 2010)

theexpress said:


> damn man your living it up huh????


 hahahah not really but iam tryin


----------



## howak47 (Aug 19, 2010)

[youtube]-R290ppx1L8[/youtube]


----------



## howak47 (Aug 19, 2010)

Michael Phelps said:


> Thats tight Howak.. Def have fun at that show, as Dr. Greenhorn said, smoke a fatty!


thanks doc and hell yea iam goin to be smokein blue cheese and bubba hahah goin to be bad ass 



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> awesome bro. have fun and burn a fatty at the concert!!
> [video=youtube;8mmAuHieD7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mmAuHieD7Q[/video]


 hahahh yea i got almost a whole jar set aside just for the trip goin to smoke like a king hahaha me and my boy outlaw are goin to make a video of the trip and goin to get some footage of the show


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 19, 2010)

Bubba looking good.Small harvest tho some good smoke to get you by huh.


----------



## howak47 (Aug 19, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> damn they comin bacc.. your lucky u get to see em again. wish i could get out there.how many bubba seeds did u have .. how many did u pop, and are there different pheno's of it if you popped more then one.


 shit get a ticket and come on they still on sale $35  i had 5 bubba seeds i grew 2 and harvested them and i got 2 started now with one left i have not germinated yet !! i really cankt tell to much of a dif end them yet the only dif between the 2 i have harvested is one was a little purple and the other was not


----------



## howak47 (Aug 19, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Bubba looking good.Small harvest tho some good smoke to get you by huh.


thanks man well i still got a bunch from the bigger plant and some blue cheese and a small amount of rocklock left


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 19, 2010)

howak47 said:


> thanks man well i still got a bunch from the bigger plant and some blue cheese and a small amount of rocklock left


sounds like thats just adding to the stash good shit.+rep on the ladies.


----------



## howak47 (Aug 19, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> sounds like thats just adding to the stash good shit.+rep on the ladies.


 yea thats it hahahh !!! thanks for the comment & REP


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 19, 2010)

damn love the video!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 19, 2010)

that bubba looks great... how does she smoke... taste like ect.?


----------



## poplars (Aug 19, 2010)

FUCKIN PICS ITS BUD TIME BITCHES!!!


Sweet GOD: 


Sour Kush Bubba purp:

THC Bomb X BUbblegum:


Sour Kush bubba green: 

Sour Kush Diesel: 

Northern Lights:


The CHURRCHHHH: 

AK47:


Northern Lights:


Sour Kush bubba green:

Sour Kush Bubba purp: 


Sour Kush Diesel :


----------



## theexpress (Aug 19, 2010)

poplars said:


> fuckin pics its bud time bitches!!!
> 
> 
> Sweet god:
> ...


 

..........!!!!!! Hell the fuck yeah broooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 19, 2010)

hell the fuck yea is right! lol


----------



## theexpress (Aug 19, 2010)

Man pops!!!!!! Ur fucking killing it bro!!!!! Ima twist up a 2 gram sk L style jilla to put in the air after those pics jack!!!!!


----------



## poplars (Aug 19, 2010)

hell yeah bro I'm so fuckin happy, they got their first flower feeding today! it's gonna be epic.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 19, 2010)

poplars said:


> hell yeah bro I'm so fuckin happy, they got their first flower feeding today! it's gonna be epic.


i picked up a lil some for flower today has well...... all i could find was 15-30-15....... lol fuckit gotta make due.. i was gonna use dutch masters but i am missing the bloom part... its a 3 part nute.... oo well.. a 1-2-1 ratio is fine i guess... i will also be feeding with snowsorm ultra... has soon has i grab that from my partner


----------



## theexpress (Aug 19, 2010)

man that joint brought me to a new levle of retardation.... im fuckkked up


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 19, 2010)

lofl!!! dats wats up though


----------



## mesh (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey whats up Howak47 it's OG626KUSH from youtube here are the pics i was telling you about...i think its just the calyxes getting swollen...im thinking about harvesting soon so i was thinking about starting to flush sunday...let me know what you think...


----------



## theexpress (Aug 19, 2010)

mesh said:


> Hey whats up Howak47 it's OG626KUSH from youtube here are the pics i was telling you about...i think its just the calyxes getting swollen...im thinking about harvesting soon so i was thinking about starting to flush sunday...let me know what you think...


 
dude u got like 4 weeks left

u better not be flushing now... those need food right now more then ever!!!



lol ur from california... lol you should know better......


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 19, 2010)

i agree they have at least a month or two


----------



## mesh (Aug 19, 2010)

theexpress said:


> dude u got like 4 weeks left
> 
> u better not be flushing now... those need food right now more then ever!!!
> 
> ...


its my first time growing...its already day 55 im using CFL's could that be why they look the way they do?


----------



## theexpress (Aug 19, 2010)

mesh said:


> its my first time growing...its already day 55 im using CFL's could that be why they look the way they do?


lol are you useing like one 23 watter or what?


your visually nowwere near done.... you hairs are still all white.... your calyxes are not swollen tot he max...... your leaves havent started using stored nutes........ you better feed once or 2ce before you start flushing bro


----------



## mesh (Aug 19, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol are you useing like one 23 watter or what?


lol nah...i got 2 42watt 6500k and 2 42 watt 2700k and 2 23watt 2700k...honestly i was using some house hold fertz like Bat Guano, Blood Meal, and Bone Meal...today i went and picked up the Fox Farm Trio pack for soil...i have a youtube channel you can peep my latest video and tell me what you think honestly im just trying to learn the basics as i said before this is my first time growing indoor....

http://youtube.com/user/og626kush


----------



## theexpress (Aug 19, 2010)

mesh said:


> lol nah...i got 2 42watt 6500k and 2 42 watt 2700k and 2 23watt 2700k...honestly i was using some house hold fertz like Bat Guano, Blood Meal, and Bone Meal...today i went and picked up the Fox Farm Trio pack for soil...i have a youtube channel you can peep my latest video and tell me what you think honestly im just trying to learn the basics as i said before this is my first time growing indoor....
> 
> http://youtube.com/user/og626kush


well u came to the right place to learn to grow..... first bit of advice..... get some more lights...... and how close are the lights to your plant? ive used 42 watters for side lighting and know you can and should have them about an inch away from plant canopy

thats with a fan.... if no fan get a fan.... but in the mean time have it round 2 inches from plant


----------



## theexpress (Aug 19, 2010)

also you will learn that that mylar is a bitch to clean and kept uncreased.... u need to look into panda film, or flat white paint,,,,


----------



## mesh (Aug 19, 2010)

theexpress said:


> well u came to the right place to learn to grow..... first bit of advice..... get some more lights...... and how close are the lights to your plant? ive used 42 watters for side lighting and know you can and should have them about an inch away from plant canopy
> 
> thats with a fan.... if no fan get a fan.... but in the mean time have it round 2 inches from plant


i have some fans in there and they are about that close no more then 4 inches away...i was thinking of putting 4 42watt cfls in the middle with 2 y splitters and then 1 on each side so 6 42watts in total that should be ok right?


----------



## theexpress (Aug 19, 2010)

like i said bro... 4 inches away is too far.... its about 2-3 inches too far......


and put it to you like this.... you want about 55 watts per sq. foot in ur setup... now thats really for like hps... and on the low end for a guy like me...... you want about 75 watts per sq. foot using cfls to put out some good density nugget


----------



## mesh (Aug 19, 2010)

theexpress said:


> like i said bro... 4 inches away is too far.... its about 2-3 inches too far......
> 
> 
> and put it to you like this.... you want about 55 watts per sq. foot in ur setup... now thats really for like hps... and on the low end for a guy like me...... you want about 75 watts per sq. foot using cfls to put out some good density nugget


yeah my box is about 2x2 1/2...but yeah its day 54 and you think i still need like 4 weeks really?


----------



## theexpress (Aug 19, 2010)

put it to you like this... i donno wtf u did but you plant looks like its only 4-5 weeks into bloom............ what are your trichs telling ya????? clear has fuck right?

and btw your feeding to much note the nute burn on the tips


----------



## mesh (Aug 19, 2010)

yeah i cut down on the nutes i noticed the nute burn on the tips...also i dont have a microscope i ordered one it should be here soon by saturday...


----------



## theexpress (Aug 19, 2010)

mesh said:


> yeah i cut down on the nutes i noticed the nute burn on the tips...also i dont have a microscope i ordered one it should be here soon by saturday...


well anyways m,an thats not gonna be done in no 2 weeks... so dont flush.. cuz then your gonna get an even smaller premature harvest, and you dont want that do you? feed another 10-14 days prolly closer to 14 and then flush.... unless your trichs tell you diffrent... cuzz i still see pistils popping up in your plant and that tells me its no were near done


----------



## theexpress (Aug 19, 2010)

have you been counting 12/12 since the switch or when u first saw pistils {hairs}?........ maybe you had a lightleak that kept them vegging or still maybe have a light leak now? your strain looks predominently indica but still may need to go like 10 weeks.... plus its a well known fact cfl plants take longer to not only veg but bloom versus hid! be patiant


----------



## mesh (Aug 19, 2010)

theexpress said:


> well anyways m,an thats not gonna be done in no 2 weeks... so dont flush.. cuz then your gonna get an even smaller premature harvest, and you dont want that do you? feed another 10-14 days prolly closer to 14 and then flush.... unless your trichs tell you diffrent... cuzz i still see pistils popping up in your plant and that tells me its no were near done


alright thanks a lot!...ill be sticking around to post more often..


----------



## mesh (Aug 19, 2010)

i been counting since i first seen the very first pistil...and i think i did have a light leak the first 2 weeks of flower but i fixed that...and it is a indica its some Master Kush...also for the first 6weeks i had the plants like 8-12inches away from the light i didnt know any better...now they are closer like 2-4inch and i know you said i want them to be like 1-2inch i will work on that...and how often should i be feeding? i do it every other day...


----------



## howak47 (Aug 19, 2010)

yea mesh lisen to what chi is telling you !!! he bet me to it hahahahah


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 19, 2010)

How is the smoke on ghs bubba kush howak?Thats one kush that i was skeptical about since it says bubblegumx kush in the description.I thought it was supposed to be bubblegumxmasterkushxog kush.But i could be wrong.


----------



## howak47 (Aug 19, 2010)

mesh said:


> Hey whats up Howak47 it's OG626KUSH from youtube here are the pics i was telling you about...i think its just the calyxes getting swollen...im thinking about harvesting soon so i was thinking about starting to flush sunday...let me know what you think...


 hey man glad to see u here!! yea u still got about 4 weeks left but they are lookin good for your 1st time just keep those cfls really close to the plants and u will start to see a improvement and also more light is always good


----------



## theexpress (Aug 19, 2010)

there is no og in bubba......... bubba kush has i understand it is master kush ={ afghani kush x either paki. or hindu kush} i think its hindu

and that was then crossed to bubblegum...{a local strain from indiana} to make bubbakush.......


----------



## theexpress (Aug 19, 2010)

mesh said:


> i been counting since i first seen the very first pistil...and i think i did have a light leak the first 2 weeks of flower but i fixed that...and it is a indica its some Master Kush...also for the first 6weeks i had the plants like 8-12inches away from the light i didnt know any better...now they are closer like 2-4inch and i know you said i want them to be like 1-2inch i will work on that...and how often should i be feeding? i do it every other day...


feed once a week, or every other watering


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 19, 2010)

damn, i must be the only one that feeds 100% everytime


----------



## theexpress (Aug 19, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> damn, i must be the only one that feeds 100% everytime


 
only time i can say ive done that is in hydro with carefully moniterd ppms..... in soil i dont feed like that...u using organic nutes?

saw ur useing fox farms wich is like 75% organic i beleave... so nvm


----------



## theexpress (Aug 19, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> damn, i must be the only one that feeds 100% everytime


your not supposed to feed everyday 100% with chemical based nutes.. they will burn, and have salt builtup, and cause def. in ur plants like nute lockout


----------



## mesh (Aug 19, 2010)

I feed every water which is every other day...but i will stop doing that and do it every other water from now on..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 19, 2010)

theexpress said:


> only time i can say ive done that is in hydro with carefully moniterd ppms..... in soil i dont feed like that...u using organic nutes?
> 
> saw ur useing fox farms wich is like 75% organic i beleave... so nvm


i dont feed everyday,and i dont really see any def, except N, and its early in flower so maybe that has something to do with it. i feed ery 3 days or so whenever the pots are one dry but not to the point of the plants wilting.. n yea i use fox farms. n that shit aint cheap i could stand to use it a little less.


----------



## poplars (Aug 19, 2010)

lol I don't know if this is an outdoor only thing but I just feed heavy once a week.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 19, 2010)

also chi, i wanted to know when u start counting the days of flower, when u see pistils or when u put it on 12/12.?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 19, 2010)

poplars said:


> lol I don't know if this is an outdoor only thing but I just feed heavy once a week.


cant wait for the pics.


----------



## poplars (Aug 19, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> cant wait for the pics.


where you been bro I fuckin posted pics today space cadet

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/270134-chitownsmoke-sourkush-grow-round-2-a-440.html#post4534819


----------



## theexpress (Aug 19, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> also chi, i wanted to know when u start counting the days of flower, when u see pistils or when u put it on 12/12.?


im old school yes...... most people count when they switch....... i start count when i see productivity. im special like that...


cuzz kids... nothing lets you know your in bloom better then pistils... lol


----------



## poplars (Aug 19, 2010)

lmao


thats for fuckin sure.


I"m high as shit off of that cookie


and its fuckin bed time


night all

I post like this while stoneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 20, 2010)

poplars said:


> where you been bro I fuckin posted pics today space cadet
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/270134-chitownsmoke-sourkush-grow-round-2-a-440.html#post4534819


 beastly, thats all i gotta say..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 20, 2010)

theexpress said:


> im old school yes...... most people count when they switch....... i start count when i see productivity. im special like that...
> 
> 
> cuzz kids... nothing lets you know your in bloom better then pistils... lol


thats what i was thinkin.. but when i firt started rowin all the site n journals were sayin 53 days since 12/12.. i go by the flowering now.. not by the start of 12/12..


----------



## poplars (Aug 20, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> beastly, thats all i gotta say..


thanks bro, this is my best year ever. its just getting better and better every year.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 20, 2010)

thats what its all about, progress and good smoke.


----------



## howak47 (Aug 20, 2010)

well i moved one of the afgan crosses in the tent like 2 days ago !!! hope its a female!!!! iam thinking about putting the rocklock bake in there since i already took clones off her what do yall think?
heres a pic of the afgani and the revegged rocklock


----------



## The Snowman (Aug 20, 2010)

how'd you reveg that rocklock?


----------



## theexpress (Aug 20, 2010)

The Snowman said:


> how'd you reveg that rocklock?


change light cycle back to veg mode, and feed with veg nutes.... a few weeks later bam.... reveg


----------



## theexpress (Aug 20, 2010)

my personal use sk has hairs out of ecery bud site... im in flower... in 8 weeks i will be harvesting this particuler plant...


----------



## The Snowman (Aug 20, 2010)

theexpress said:


> change light cycle back to veg mode, and feed with veg nutes.... a few weeks later bam.... reveg


oh i see,
would i need to leave lower buds on to do that? or what haha


----------



## theexpress (Aug 20, 2010)

The Snowman said:


> oh i see,
> would i need to leave lower buds on to do that? or what haha


you want to leave the bottom 1/4-1/3 the plant with has much leaves on it has possible.....


----------



## theexpress (Aug 20, 2010)

yall know wtf time it is!!!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gj5WVZ5Ycu4&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Aug 20, 2010)

maaaan this was my shit too for a hot minuete.......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvD_Ea6RSvY&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Aug 20, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbaWHPI3wtM


----------



## theexpress (Aug 20, 2010)

tell me you dont feel str8 fucking devious after bumpin this load has fuck!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XfFhagbqXo


----------



## theexpress (Aug 20, 2010)

another classic...........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGL1XgZZ9eU&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Aug 20, 2010)

wicked streets of chi......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2_GIXnES_4&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Aug 20, 2010)

str8 gutter!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRj7p9dEpkE&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Aug 20, 2010)

^^^^^^^ underground gold!!!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRnJeJFvAJQ&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Aug 20, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLxDanJ4h3E&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Aug 20, 2010)

this ones for howak and my hommie trouble..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBFbVWD9C84


----------



## theexpress (Aug 20, 2010)

come on man my niggas off the top of the dome for more then 3 min... that shit is super hard to do.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmEdmle1moc&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Aug 20, 2010)

twista is a lil harder doe...... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9UfS0bd284


----------



## theexpress (Aug 20, 2010)

last ine for today.......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdQj2QvZdFw&feature=related


----------



## mesh (Aug 20, 2010)

this is what im using for my current grow...its 3 42watt 2700k and 2 42watt 6500k...would this light setup work for my next grow? im trying to do a SOG with 9-12 clones in 2 liter bottles....


----------



## Someguy15 (Aug 20, 2010)

theexpress said:


> last ine for today.......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdQj2QvZdFw&feature=related


 Just bumpin that the other day for the first time in a couple years


----------



## howak47 (Aug 20, 2010)

well i will do a update on the outdoor blue moonshine plant when i get back from the beach on sunday or monday !!!cant wait to see her i havent looked at it since the last update video


----------



## theexpress (Aug 21, 2010)

mesh said:


> this is what im using for my current grow...its 3 42watt 2700k and 2 42watt 6500k...would this light setup work for my next grow? im trying to do a SOG with 9-12 clones in 2 liter bottles....


 
just buy a cheap hps light....... you can get some for cheap from here...www.insidesun.com....


----------



## theexpress (Aug 21, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Just bumpin that the other day for the first time in a couple years


you remeber my nigga todd nitty?????? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6npdyBmGsY8&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Aug 21, 2010)

some more nitty!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkmhjnGa6AE&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Aug 21, 2010)

this my shit... i almost forgot about this.... these niggas str8 4ch'z......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOIceg3LW_w&feature=related


----------



## poplars (Aug 21, 2010)

whew the church was barely showing any preflowers yesterday morning, but by the evening it has fat preflowers with hella pistils! in ONE DAY!


----------



## Someguy15 (Aug 21, 2010)

theexpress said:


> you remeber my nigga todd nitty?????? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6npdyBmGsY8&feature=related


 No, but I won't lie I was probably like 10 when this shit was made rofl

Tight shit though


----------



## theexpress (Aug 22, 2010)

applied firt flower nutes yesterday, along with 1 teaspoon per gallon of snow storm ultra..... i hope this shit makes my already kify has fuck sourkush more kiefy... looks like the main ingreidiant is pottasium hydroxide...... hope this shit works..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 22, 2010)

snow storm works wonders.. i wish i still had it.. ive got a bottle of bushmaster i aint touch yet.. and some ff cha ching i never used.. i love this moab stuff its up there with snowstorm.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 22, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> snow storm works wonders.. i wish i still had it.. ive got a bottle of bushmaster i aint touch yet.. and some ff cha ching i never used.. i love this moab stuff its up there with snowstorm.


 
you talking about snow storm ultra right? not the purple maxx/snow storm shit? i hope it does work... and if not atleast i added some extra potassium to help plants soak up more nutes faster and better..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 22, 2010)

im talkin bout purple maxx/snow storm,, that shit really works. my hydro shop stopped selling it becuase the guy said he heard hey made it from some nasty in-organic stuff. he still sells gravity and bushmaster.
out to look up snow storm ultra.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 22, 2010)

they are by the same company. i wonder how big of a diff there is.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 22, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> they are by the same company. i wonder how big of a diff there is.


 
one is more expensive and has both products... purple maxx... the other is just snowstorm... snow storm ultra... wich one did you use? and you feel it made ur shit kiefier?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 22, 2010)

i used the purple maxx/snowstorm. none of my plants went purple, the package said it was originally called snowstorm but people were crazy about purple, so even tho only 10% of people saw purple they made the decision to change the name.. all that was on the package. but it was good stuff, i hated when i ran out, untill i found this new ish..

edit: u gotta see it to believe it.. do a side by side.. shits crazy.. u should try gravity, make your already hard nugs harder.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 22, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i used the purple maxx/snowstorm. none of my plants went purple, the package said it was originally called snowstorm but people were crazy about purple, so even tho only 10% of people saw purple they made the decision to change the name.. all that was on the package. but it was good stuff, i hated when i ran out, untill i found this new ish..
> 
> edit: u gotta see it to believe it.. do a side by side.. shits crazy.. u should try gravity, make your already hard nugs harder.


alright. well i will be useing snowstorm ultra on my plant everyday.... waterings, and feedings....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 22, 2010)

theexpress said:


> alright. well i will be useing snowstorm ultra on my plant everyday.... waterings, and feedings....


----------



## theexpress (Aug 22, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


>


 
hahahahaha my man our man da doc.... meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh whats up doc? what did yall ever pull dry off the sk?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 22, 2010)

theexpress said:


> hahahahaha my man our man da doc.... meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh whats up doc? what did yall ever pull dry off the sk?


what up hustler. I believe kkday said a little over 50 grams dry off of 2 plants, not bad for what size they were. also the stump looks like it will revert back to veg. it will take awhile but it's coming along slowly.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 22, 2010)

50 grams dry off 2 plants??? how big were they?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 22, 2010)

around 2 ft.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 22, 2010)

oh ok ..

Enjoy!


----------



## poplars (Aug 22, 2010)

haha see that's why I'm so sure I"m gonna get 3+ pounds off of that one 3.6 foot SK plant I have


----------



## theexpress (Aug 22, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what up hustler. I believe kkday said a little over 50 grams dry off of 2 plants, not bad for what size they were. also the stump looks like it will revert back to veg. it will take awhile but it's coming along slowly.


congrats on the stump comming back..... my plant is like 3 feet going into bloom and im hoping for 4-5 oz........ but we will see.... you guys need to veg the sk longer int he tropics man.. atleast like 2 feet


----------



## theexpress (Aug 22, 2010)

[email protected] too...... cool ass people


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 22, 2010)

theexpress said:


> congrats on the stump comming back..... my plant is like 3 feet going into bloom and im hoping for 4-5 oz........ but we will see.... you guys need to veg the sk longer int he tropics man.. atleast like 2 feet


ohh ya, no doubt. also they were only in 3 gallon growbags


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 22, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ohh ya, no doubt. also they were only in 3 gallon growbags


makes more sense, i thought they were in ground. but i avg around/ or above that with my ww in 1 gallon bags under a 400.
but they always say the best strains are headstash.


----------



## poplars (Aug 22, 2010)

theexpress said:


> [email protected] too...... cool ass people


aha fuck sorry I was stoned and my numbers were wayyyyyy off.

either way I still think I'm getting atleast 2 off of that 3.7 foot sk


----------



## howak47 (Aug 22, 2010)

iam back fr om the beach !!! heres a outdoor bms update video for yea chi 

[youtube]FbdK7KBaaTs[/youtube]


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 22, 2010)

looks god gt a gd bit of trichs on her to


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 22, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> makes more sense, i thought they were in ground. but i avg around/ or above that with my ww in 1 gallon bags under a 400.
> but they always say the best strains are headstash.


 nah, they weren't in ground. also it was lollipop quite a bit but not for the sake of making it lollypop but because the bottom branches were used for clones. the clones didn't make it though.... and certainly don't think under an oz. per plant is the norm over here, LOL! the yields are much bigger than that! hahahah!


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 22, 2010)

nicccceee!!! u gt dreads?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 22, 2010)

maybe LOL


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 22, 2010)

tru i do aswell been 2yrs they on my shoulders


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 22, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> tru i do aswell been 2yrs they on my shoulders


right on my brethren..
[video=youtube;jBBTitBMEMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBBTitBMEMA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 22, 2010)

yes boss! dat y i rastaman chant seen growing d locks is like growing the herb many different stages u must be patient for but at the end they are dense and solid like budz lol! jah bless!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 22, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> yes boss! dat y i rastaman chant seen growing d locks is like growing the herb many different stages u must be patient for but at the end they are dense and solid like budz lol! jah bless!


hahahaa! funny but so true! LOL.....jah bless.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 22, 2010)

i dont kno any rasta's but just about every nigga i kno got dreads out here..
oh wait.. i kno one rasta chick


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 22, 2010)

hahah! I'm not a rasta but play the rasta role on RIU. lol the dreads are real though.


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 22, 2010)

yea ya don haffi dread to b rastaa nt all dreads are rasta and not all rastas are dreads....alor of ppl claim to be rasta but its alot more then weed and dreads...its a life style a way of life...i donyt grow like many ppol here to medicate themselves or for leasure i grow so i have that meditation that high that gets me intouch with my innerself my I n I we are all jahs children its just a way of dedication and a way of teaching and learning and love! jah bless!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 22, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> yea ya don haffi dread to b rastaa nt all dreads are rasta and not all rastas are dreads....alor of ppl claim to be rasta but its alot more then weed and dreads...its a life style a way of life...i donyt grow like many ppol here to medicate themselves or for leasure i grow so i have that meditation that high that gets me intouch with my innerself my I n I we are all jahs children its just a way of dedication and a way of teaching and learning and love! jah bless!


yea i learned all that when i went thru my marley phase..


----------



## theexpress (Aug 22, 2010)

howak47 said:


> iam back fr om the beach !!! heres a outdoor bms update video for yea chi
> 
> [youtube]FbdK7KBaaTs[/youtube]


fuck yeah bro how tall is she?


----------



## theexpress (Aug 22, 2010)

hell yeah doc nice pic.. so those plants are like what 5 feet tall? j/k c ool ass pic..


----------



## howak47 (Aug 22, 2010)

theexpress said:


> fuck yeah bro how tall is she?


 a little over 3 1/2 ft tall


----------



## howak47 (Aug 22, 2010)

theexpress said:


> hell yeah doc nice pic.. so those plants are like what 5 feet tall? j/k c ool ass pic..


 hell yea thats a bad ass pic


----------



## howak47 (Aug 22, 2010)

man my female sourkush dont hyave any lower brances for clones and i dont want to take one of the 4 topps off her i guess i will be flowering her soon and if the other is a male we will just make a bunch of crosses and if its female to it has a few good clones on it i will take a few pics of them tomorrow


----------



## theexpress (Aug 22, 2010)

howak47 said:


> man my female sourkush dont hyave any lower brances for clones and i dont want to take one of the 4 topps off her i guess i will be flowering her soon and if the other is a male we will just make a bunch of crosses and if its female to it has a few good clones on it i will take a few pics of them tomorrow


just take a clone man... take like the top 3 inches of one of those tops


----------



## poplars (Aug 22, 2010)

yeah man don't let desperation make you lose a strain. . . (not implying you wont get it again, just sayin.)


----------



## theexpress (Aug 22, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah man don't let desperation make you lose a strain. . . (not implying you wont get it again, just sayin.)


 
i would def take a mother.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 22, 2010)

I would sacrifice a top and take clone/clones. less yield now but you'll be glad you did later. either way bro, looks like you got it going on. keep doin' what you doin'


----------



## ...... (Aug 22, 2010)

good to see everyones plants are looking nice.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 22, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I would sacrifice a top and take clone/clones. less yield now but you'll be glad you did later. either way bro, looks like you got it going on. keep doin' what you doin'


 
now if thats not encouraging i dont know what is........


----------



## theexpress (Aug 22, 2010)

...... said:


> good to see everyones plants are looking nice.


hay hay wtf is up my main mouse!?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 22, 2010)

...... said:


> good to see everyones plants are looking nice.


what up dots. long time no see.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 23, 2010)

howak47 said:


> man my female sourkush dont hyave any lower brances for clones and i dont want to take one of the 4 topps off her i guess i will be flowering her soon and if the other is a male we will just make a bunch of crosses and if its female to it has a few good clones on it i will take a few pics of them tomorrow


 just take a clone off the top of a top, only needs to be like 2-4 inches and give that top a lil time to recover and u shoule end up with 5 tops 3 big 2 small


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 23, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> just take a clone off the top of a top, only needs to be like 2-4 inches and give that top a lil time to recover and u shoule end up with 5 tops 3 big 2 small


i agree clone her in the long run u wont be disappointed...a few grams now for a few ounces later...


----------



## ...... (Aug 23, 2010)

nothin really except I got fucking jumped the other night and got a fractured face lol.Someones gonna get it when I find out who it was.
This shit dont hurt at all,I got some percs out of it though lol


----------



## theexpress (Aug 23, 2010)

strickly for my niggas... soukush grown in its native soil.......








another pic.....







yet another pic...... fat fan leaves has big has my hand!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 23, 2010)

fat ass 14 gram sk nugget!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 23, 2010)

same nugget, and a shot of my personal smoke jar.......









da jar.... one fucking gallon i dont play....


----------



## theexpress (Aug 23, 2010)

lol ^^^ can i draw a pic or what????


----------



## howak47 (Aug 23, 2010)

theexpress said:


> just take a clone man... Take like the top 3 inches of one of those tops


 ok ill do it then throw it in the tent cause its like 14 1/2 in tall already !!! The clones in the dirt under dome are doing pretty good and some of the ones in aerogarden but a few in aero are nnot lookin so good they are turning yellow what should i do !! They have had clonex gel on them and i mixed super thrive in the water


----------



## howak47 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey when i take the clone should i cut the leaves in half?


----------



## theexpress (Aug 23, 2010)

howak47 said:


> ok ill do it then throw it in the tent cause its like 14 1/2 in tall already !!! The clones in the dirt under dome are doing pretty good and some of the ones in aerogarden but a few in aero are nnot lookin so good they are turning yellow what should i do !! They have had clonex gel on them and i mixed super thrive in the water


you think there hungry, or mag. def?


----------



## theexpress (Aug 23, 2010)

howak47 said:


> Hey when i take the clone should i cut the leaves in half?


yes................ it will promote branching, and root growth


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 23, 2010)

yo chi those pics u posted didnt come out...cant see dem


----------



## howak47 (Aug 23, 2010)

theexpress said:


> yes................ it will promote branching, and root growth


 ok thanks man


----------



## howak47 (Aug 23, 2010)

theexpress said:


> you think there hungry, or mag. def?


 iam not sure what should i give them


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 23, 2010)

if they are mag def. i recommend molasses, speaking of which i need more.. i use it the whole grow even thru veg.
also the reason i heard that yu cut the leaves on clones is because leaves are used to absorb moisture out the air, and when u cut them it forces the plant to use the roots more(this is after they root a lil) . ive seen tomato growers do it.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 23, 2010)

lol i posted some pix the last page... lol noone even noticed....


----------



## theexpress (Aug 23, 2010)

yall see this now....


----------



## poplars (Aug 23, 2010)

haha hell fuckin yeah bro that looks just like mine from a distance!



except mines a bit darker, looks like the same growth tho!


that shit looks so fuckin healthy bro hell yeah


----------



## howak47 (Aug 23, 2010)

theexpress said:


> yall see this now....


 is that yours chi?


----------



## howak47 (Aug 23, 2010)

heres a couple of pics of the sourkush clone i just took and the plant it came off of!!! i think iam going to trow it in the tent and start flowering it !!!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 23, 2010)

poplars said:


> haha hell fuckin yeah bro that looks just like mine from a distance!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell tyeah cuzz they from the same strain....... only yours are bigger cuzz you had a good head start on me...... yeah yours are greener i told you that a while back, but mine have fat fucking ass leaves like has big has my hand... pic is not all that great thats a 3 footer....


----------



## howak47 (Aug 23, 2010)

howak47 said:


> is that yours chi?


 lookin good man


----------



## theexpress (Aug 23, 2010)

ok lets try this again... sk plant.....






nother view kinda......







...... leaves has big has my hand.. fat too.......








almost 14 gram sk nugget.......








same nug iff pic......







and the big ass personal jar in all its glory...


----------



## theexpress (Aug 23, 2010)

,,,,,,,,http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7mbHlEeP2A&feature=related


----------



## poplars (Aug 23, 2010)

man I want to see those bigger!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 23, 2010)

theexpress said:


> ok lets try this again... sk plant.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chitown posting pics? WTF?? ..... I better look in the sky for flyin' pigs then!! LOL looks goood homie. is that a guerilla grow or your backyard? grass in the background looks manicured.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 23, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> chitown posting pics? WTF?? ..... I better look in the sky for flyin' pigs then!! LOL looks goood homie. is that a guerilla grow or your backyard? grass in the background looks manicured.


 
lol its an outdoor grow.. those nuggs are from last sk indoor batch though...... still smoking strong on it!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 23, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol its an outdoor grow.. those nuggs are from last sk indoor batch though...... still smoking strong on it!!


can tell your a noob at posting pictures, ...the first 2 are sideways!LOL


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 23, 2010)

Finally pics from the originator, lookin nice.

and howak that sk plant looks healthy as hell, ou wont miss that cola. u might as well get u a big pot and keep sk as a mother off to the side. constant supply, clones whenever u need.


----------



## howak47 (Aug 23, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Finally pics from the originator, lookin nice.
> 
> and howak that sk plant looks healthy as hell, ou wont miss that cola. u might as well get u a big pot and keep sk as a mother off to the side. constant supply, clones whenever u need.


 yea the clone will be a mother plant !!!...hopefully if iit roots


----------



## theexpress (Aug 23, 2010)

lol at the doc......;..


----------



## howak47 (Aug 23, 2010)

man this bubba kush off the small plant is fucking killer it makes me pass out every time i smoke it hahahah and it only takes one little bowl cant belive how good this smoke turned out


----------



## theexpress (Aug 23, 2010)

howak47 said:


> man this bubba kush off the small plant is fucking killer it makes me pass out every time i smoke it hahahah and it only takes one little bowl cant belive how good this smoke turned out


thats what bubba is supposed to do....... i cant beleave im still getting high for like an hour-hour and a half off this sk from like .4 bowl after smoking it str8 for over 6 weeks!!!!!!!! i love the way the jar leaves the room im in reeking after i open it to grab a nugg to smoke!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 23, 2010)

theexpress said:


> thats what bubba is supposed to do....... i cant beleave im still getting high for like an hour-hour and a half off this sk from like .4 bowl after smoking it str8 for over 6 weeks!!!!!!!! i love the way the jar leaves the room im in reeking after i open it to grab a nugg to smoke!


you sure that reeking smell is not the crust on your bags? LOL


----------



## theexpress (Aug 23, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you sure that reeking smell is not the crust on your bags? LOL


 
lol it will leave a bag thc crusted... but naw my shit is jarred up


----------



## howak47 (Aug 23, 2010)

theexpress said:


> thats what bubba is supposed to do....... I cant beleave im still getting high for like an hour-hour and a half off this sk from like .4 bowl after smoking it str8 for over 6 weeks!!!!!!!! I love the way the jar leaves the room im in reeking after i open it to grab a nugg to smoke!


 hahah yea !!! I cant wait to have some more sourkush umm i can taste it now


----------



## howak47 (Aug 23, 2010)

New video will be up in bout 10 minutes its takin forever to load up


----------



## howak47 (Aug 23, 2010)

UPDATE VIDEO 
[youtube]zfECquVvAjU[/youtube]


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 23, 2010)

looks goood!!


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 23, 2010)

howak47 said:


> UPDATE VIDEO
> [youtube]zfECquVvAjU[/youtube]



damn that GWSxSK is a fuccin beast haha


----------



## theexpress (Aug 23, 2010)

howak47 said:


> UPDATE VIDEO
> [youtube]zfECquVvAjU[/youtube]


 
fucking great man!!!!! everything is on point.. the bubba dom sk looks fire.... its in there budding with its mommy bubba kush... looking even shorter and stockier then mommy, but with slightly slimmer leaves due to being crossed to e.c.s.d.!!! thats fucking epic man... you got soo many strains going your losing track of whats what!!! thats whats up man!!! put that diesel dom in the flowering tent to to show sex.... or you not got room for it?


----------



## howak47 (Aug 23, 2010)

theexpress said:


> fucking great man!!!!! everything is on point.. the bubba dom sk looks fire.... its in there budding with its mommy bubba kush... looking even shorter and stockier then mommy, but with slightly slimmer leaves due to being crossed to e.c.s.d.!!! thats fucking epic man... you got soo many strains going your losing track of whats what!!! thats whats up man!!! put that diesel dom in the flowering tent to to show sex.... or you not got room for it?


 hahahh thanks for the comments chi!!!! hell yea iam losing track of whats what hahah even though they are labeled (it was probly the bubba i smoked before doing the video)no i dont think i got any room at the moment but that gws x sk will be coming out in a week or so so then the other sk can go on in


----------



## howak47 (Aug 23, 2010)

SICC";4553403]damn that GWSxSK is a fuccin beast haha :weed:[/QUOTE]
thanks sicc
[quote="rastadred22 said:


> looks goood!!


thanks man!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 23, 2010)

lookin killer howak.. 
howak do you think your crosses are sk dom? chi do u think sk is a true breeding strain?


----------



## theexpress (Aug 24, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lookin killer howak..
> howak do you think your crosses are sk dom? chi do u think sk is a true breeding strain?


i see a sk xpk that is hella sk dom... its the smaller looking one!!!!

sk looks to be the shit for increasing potency on any strain in breeding.... lol sk could be like the next sk#1 only waaaaaaaay stronger.. lol i hope not.... LETS KEEP IT VIP!


----------



## poplars (Aug 24, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i see a sk xpk that is hella sk dom... its the smaller looking one!!!!
> 
> sk looks to be the shit for increasing potency on any strain in breeding.... lol sk could be like the next sk#1 only waaaaaaaay stronger.. lol i hope not.... LETS KEEP IT VIP!


 yep keep it VIP so I can make a killing in the legalized market!

nobody will have shit like SK even after cali legalizes!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 24, 2010)

poplars said:


> yep keep it VIP so I can make a killing in the legalized market!
> 
> nobody will have shit like SK even after cali legalizes!


 
i just dont wanna see and hear about sk being everywere...... then mine wouldnt be worth soo much


----------



## poplars (Aug 24, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i just dont wanna see and hear about sk being everywere...... then mine wouldnt be worth soo much


exactly. that's why I'm never giving anyone a clone. the second one other person out here gets it I wont be able to sell it for anything close to what it's worth.

as long,as we all take the responsibility to keep it VIP and don't give a clone to anyone, it will stay that way and be a legendary strain.


----------



## grapesnowcone (Aug 24, 2010)

howak47 said:


> UPDATE VIDEO
> [youtube]zfECquVvAjU[/youtube]


Can you please post the link? I can't view embedded vids..


----------



## Aaces (Aug 24, 2010)

poplars said:


> exactly. that's why I'm never giving anyone a clone. the second one other person out here gets it I wont be able to sell it for anything close to what it's worth.
> 
> as long,as we all take the responsibility to keep it VIP and don't give a clone to anyone, it will stay that way and be a legendary strain.


That's being stingy man...where's the love @?


----------



## poplars (Aug 24, 2010)

Aaces said:


> That's being stingy man...where's the love @?


the love is when you smoke it....

it is not love to give out a strain that I was trusted not to give out. you should respect that.

do you really think the best strains ever should be free for everyone to get? I don't.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 24, 2010)

poplars said:


> the love is when you smoke it....
> 
> it is not love to give out a strain that I was trusted not to give out. you should respect that.
> 
> do you really think the best strains ever should be free for everyone to get? I don't.


[email protected] love is when you smoke it.. hay men to that


----------



## Michael Phelps (Aug 24, 2010)

poplars said:


> the love is when you smoke it....
> 
> it is not love to give out a strain that I was trusted not to give out. you should respect that.
> 
> do you really think the best strains ever should be free for everyone to get? I don't.


I get what your saying on not giving Chitowns hard work out to everyone so it can be commercialized as fuck but i dont see anything wrong with letting other people enjoy it and try it out..


----------



## howak47 (Aug 24, 2010)

yea cause if that was the case neither one of us would have the wonderful powerful sourkush


----------



## howak47 (Aug 24, 2010)

some bubba kush pics for u all!!!!! thisa shit is so dank


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah that bubba looks nice.I just got 3 ghs bubba kush.I will find out soon what this is about.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 24, 2010)

every timei hear the name bubba i wanna order some..


----------



## poplars (Aug 24, 2010)

Michael Phelps said:


> I get what your saying on not giving Chitowns hard work out to everyone so it can be commercialized as fuck but i dont see anything wrong with letting other people enjoy it and try it out..


 sure I"ll let other people enjoy it  by smoking/vaping.


you see, the problem with sending out a strain that suddenly becomes ridiculously popular to other people is that, they are highly likely to decieve you and start selling it to others to make a huge profit.


its just crap, its hard to trust people. chitown made some very very good choices and got lucky with others. I'm not risking my shit with anyone. there isn't a single person out there I would trust with it, it's too rare of a strain, too much personal profit possible.

only people with the most integrity can have this strain . .. I will not hoard it till I die, I will pass it on to someone else if it's not leaked by the time I am older, but you bet your ass I"m not releasing this shit for the public to rape and ruin.

I mean really, fuck commercialized chitown sour kush, fuck the idea of even tempting it anymore. I believe the right people already have it, now we just have to hope and prey they have the same personal integrity I and others have.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 24, 2010)

poplars said:


> sure I"ll let other people enjoy it  by smoking/vaping.
> 
> 
> you see, the problem with sending out a strain that suddenly becomes ridiculously popular to other people is that, they are highly likely to decieve you and start selling it to others to make a huge profit.
> ...


checc your rep..+

the only way i want to see the Windy City Sour Kush commercialized is if it is by chi himself.. he deserves, i aint tried but ive seen the praise. now that he kno he gotta hit.. its time to get workin on sum new izm..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 24, 2010)

poplars said:


> sure I"ll let other people enjoy it  by smoking/vaping.
> 
> 
> you see, the problem with sending out a strain that suddenly becomes ridiculously popular to other people is that, they are highly likely to decieve you and start selling it to others to make a huge profit.
> ...


Thats crazy..Its cool tho to each is own.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 24, 2010)

Sourkush....its not just a strain... Its a religion... Its a way of life.... It will make simple task like walking hard has fuck lol


----------



## theexpress (Aug 24, 2010)

That bubba is dense and greasey!!! Wish i could hit greens out of a cleaned bowl of it


----------



## howak47 (Aug 24, 2010)

theexpress said:


> That bubba is dense and greasey!!! Wish i could hit greens out of a cleaned bowl of it


 haha thanks chi!! shit i wish i could blaze a bowl with u bro


----------



## howak47 (Aug 24, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah that bubba looks nice.I just got 3 ghs bubba kush.I will find out soon what this is about.


 thanks man !!! yea these are ghs bubba kush also


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 25, 2010)

howak47 said:


> some bubba kush pics for u all!!!!! thisa shit is so dank



Its all about the Bubba


----------



## theexpress (Aug 25, 2010)

howak47 said:


> haha thanks chi!! Shit i wish i could blaze a bowl with u bro


its all good... Maybe one day


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 25, 2010)

haha chi, if you come down to sc you gotta chill wit both of us,,it'll be weird yo.. a vato, a redneck(jp), and a thug.. haha..
must be the weed talkin


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 25, 2010)

Which one is the vato?lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 25, 2010)

lol, that would be chi.. i was high as shit..i remember thinkin it like a cheech n chong type shit.. not typin it..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 25, 2010)

Lets get that chitown cheech n chi-ong


----------



## theexpress (Aug 25, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lets get that chitown cheech n chi-ong


 
lol...................................


----------



## Fditty00 (Aug 25, 2010)

Tweezy is Chicano? Que Pasa Wey?


Howak that Bubba looks fuckin DANK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 25, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Tweezy is Chicano? Que Pasa Wey?
> 
> 
> Howak that Bubba looks fuckin DANK!!!!!!!!!!


 thanks man it is fucking dank as shit bro hahahahha


----------



## howak47 (Aug 25, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Which one is the vato?lol


i guess iam the redneck hahahhaha


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 25, 2010)

lol.. howak dont take offense to that, i grew up around alot of cool ass red-necks, not implying that your one ...


----------



## howak47 (Aug 25, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol.. howak dont take offense to that, i grew up around alot of cool ass red-necks, not implying that your one ...


 hahahaha i know i was just fuckin around iam a little country sounding but no where near a redneck hahahah i also know alot of cool ass rednecks


----------



## theexpress (Aug 25, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Tweezy is Chicano? Que Pasa Wey?
> 
> 
> Howak that Bubba looks fuckin DANK!!!!!!!!!!


veta la verga quey!!!

i just playing wit ju piysano


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 25, 2010)

hey chitown. I was looking at those pics again that you posted yesterday and I noticed that you had hairy palms.. LOL


----------



## theexpress (Aug 25, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey chitown. I was looking at those pics again that you posted yesterday and I noticed that you had hairy palms.. LOL


well you know we all cant be hairless baby sealed smooth hawaiins.. lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 25, 2010)

you know what they say about guys with hairy palms, do you? LOL


----------



## theexpress (Aug 25, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you know what they say about guys with hairy palms, do you? LOL


yeah they hit hard has a truck... lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 26, 2010)

This for you chi. Me n my homiez..[video=youtube;5MakEs_abw4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MakEs_abw4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 26, 2010)

lmfao 2 that old ass vid?.. thats u n ya homies? u kno that aint u man.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 26, 2010)

I know im just fuckin around.Lmfao


----------



## theexpress (Aug 26, 2010)

popcorn nuggs were noticed today on tops has i was feeding/watering


----------



## theexpress (Aug 26, 2010)

also odor is getting stronger day by day.......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 26, 2010)

theexpress said:


> also odor is getting stronger day by day.......


what..... your body odor?


----------



## theexpress (Aug 26, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what..... your body odor?


hahahahahahahaha ok i deserve that... thats what i get for setting it up for you soo well...


----------



## theexpress (Aug 27, 2010)

this was a boirn ass fuikin threasd today man.. wtf...........?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 27, 2010)

You didnt bring life to 2day.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 28, 2010)

poplars whats going on in ur garden doggie?


----------



## poplars (Aug 28, 2010)

just making sure I have everything balanced, gave em that 15-30-15 day before yesterday with epsom salt.

seems like they're slightly on the yellow side of green, maybe my eyes are fuckin with me.

either way ima keep looking to make sure I'm not missing anything, but seriously I've covered all 13-14 micro and macro nutrients . . . so I don't think I"m missing anything but I'm gonna keep looking.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 28, 2010)

poplars said:


> just making sure I have everything balanced, gave em that 15-30-15 day before yesterday with epsom salt.
> 
> seems like they're slightly on the yellow side of green, maybe my eyes are fuckin with me.
> 
> either way ima keep looking to make sure I'm not missing anything, but seriously I've covered all 13-14 micro and macro nutrients . . . so I don't think I"m missing anything but I'm gonna keep looking.


 
sounds like ur on your way to a big harvest of dank genetics...


----------



## poplars (Aug 28, 2010)

yeah man I'm just always worrying about shit you know . . . it's fucking terrible.

I still have a hunch they're missing something tho, the color just doesn't seem green enough for me man . . . bah. can't be anything simple like N or mag . . . .


----------



## theexpress (Aug 28, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah man I'm just always worrying about shit you know . . . it's fucking terrible.
> 
> I still have a hunch they're missing something tho, the color just doesn't seem green enough for me man . . . bah. can't be anything simple like N or mag . . . .


ur tripping hard... your sk is darker green then mine... mine is more a dark floro. green.. and i know mine aint missing no nitrogen, phosp., or potassium...... cuzz i feed like 3-4 tmes a week.. i wouldnt worry about it man... not even a little


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 28, 2010)

if u feel like your feeding right then i wouldn't stress it. some strains just have a lighter tint or maybe its th angle, hell..


----------



## theexpress (Aug 28, 2010)

im now feeding one tablespoon per gallon miracle grow 15-30-15..... plus one teaspoon of snowstorm ultra 0-0-3.. so im feedin 15-30-18... i was at like 150% dose m.g. veg nutes... 24-8-10 or some shit.. starting next week i will really start pushing the nutes at like 125% and same dose of s.s.u..... and take it from there.. if i dont see no burns i will up the dose slowly over days to come... ima feed like 3-4 times a week man at that dose... feed one day, flush with water next.. but i give s.s.u every single day..... even on plain water day....


----------



## poplars (Aug 28, 2010)

yeah I'm gonna bump up the feeding more too, I've been feeding once a week(every thursday), ima feed again tomorrow.

you're right, I'm doing pretty much what everyone else would be doing so there shouldn't be anything small missing, maybe I Just need to feed more . ..

I need this fuckin edible to kick in man, having a kinda down mood today . .


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 28, 2010)

how long do edibles usually take? do u make your own?


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 28, 2010)

I make my own. They can take from 30 minutes to over an hour and a half. I just made my first round of hash suckers. They turned out pretty good, but I didnt heat the mix up enough so instead of hard suckers, its more like a sticky fruit rool up on a stick. Next batch will be better though. And those start to kick in in about 30-45 minutes(I think its because of sucking on it instead of swallowing it so some gets absorbed through the mouth) and the cookies I make are more in the hour to hour and a half range. If you eat them on an empty stomach they kick in faster.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 28, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> I make my own. They can take from 30 minutes to over an hour and a half. I just made my first round of hash suckers. They turned out pretty good, but I didnt heat the mix up enough so instead of hard suckers, its more like a sticky fruit rool up on a stick. Next batch will be better though. And those start to kick in in about 30-45 minutes(I think its because of sucking on it instead of swallowing it so some gets absorbed through the mouth) and the cookies I make are more in the hour to hour and a half range. If you eat them on an empty stomach they kick in faster.


you guys dont know whats good... i dilute hash oil in everclear... then suck it up in a big ass 10 c.c. syringe... then i shoot that shit right into my jugular... it works right away.. lol you feel that rush..... yall should try it


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 28, 2010)

theexpress said:


> you guys dont know whats good... i dilute hash oil in everclear... then suck it up in a big ass 10 c.c. syringe... then i shoot that shit right into my jugular... it works right away.. lol you feel that rush..... yall should try it


lmmfao, u serious huh?


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 28, 2010)

But you havent had one of my cookies either Chitown. They become legends of anyone who dares to try them. I put 4 grams of my top quality bubble hash into every batch(about 18 cookies). For most, 1/2 a cookie is way to strong and causes sickness and all kinds of bad shit, but for the die hard smokers who can take it, Its an intense ride thats so strong, you'll think you took something else and it doesnt even start to die off until after 5 hours. Im woking on making some tinculture with glicerine at the moment though, so I'll try a shot of that later to see how it compares. Cause it really is a trip to see how different the high was between my cookies and suckers even though they had the same amount and kind of hash in them.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 28, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lmmfao, u serious huh?


yeah dont knock it till you tried it... lolol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 28, 2010)

lol, i don't even drink everclear anymore lol, i dunno if id go to the jug wit it.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 28, 2010)

theexpress said:


> yeah dont knock it till you tried it... lolol


 Edit: I didnt realise you said you actually shoot that shit, no way Im trying that shit. Me and needles dont mix.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 28, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Edit: I didnt realise you said you actually shoot that shit, no way Im trying that shit. Me and needles dont mix.


lol in case u didnt know.. i was kidding...


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 28, 2010)

My breeding seemed to work Chitown. Pretty excited to give the new BK Kush a go. Havent harvested the beans yet, but I can see them in the buds, some are nice brown tiger striped, but others are just tan. Does that mean they aren't ready yet?


----------



## theexpress (Aug 28, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> My breeding seemed to work Chitown. Pretty excited to give the new BK Kush a go. Havent harvested the beans yet, but I can see them in the buds, some are nice brown tiger striped, but others are just tan. Does that mean they aren't ready yet?


 
brown, tiger stripped beans are viable... the lighter whiter ones arent.....


----------



## theexpress (Aug 28, 2010)

what yall know about that dayton family... flint towns own.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_GvUgVwffM


----------



## theexpress (Aug 28, 2010)

36 mafia feat dayton fam.......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_GvUgVwffM


----------



## theexpress (Aug 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgQNM0Y5FnE


----------



## theexpress (Aug 28, 2010)

diss da cutt.......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wbwdoeJWuI


----------



## theexpress (Aug 28, 2010)

no body go harder then the mighty murderous midwest...... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bugCJlu2ao&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Aug 28, 2010)

fuck them alphabet boys,,,,,,,,,,,http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUlFRp5QAMA&feature=related


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 28, 2010)

Another question for you chitown. How do you know your seeds are done and ready for harvest. I cut a nug off of my killing kush to sample. Threw it in the dehydrator for 24hrs on low heat(105F) and then just finished breaking it up. It looks like maybe half the seeds were viable, when I cut the nug, I couldnt even tell it was seeded. But here is Killing Kush x Cheeseberry.

These were the ones I think were viable






And these were the ones I thought weren't





All of these are from a single nug. Judging by the way they looks, how much longer would you let them go? Let me know if you want some of these, there should be a ton. The Killing Kush is a pretty sweet strain, all of you will see it on the next run, and cheeseberry has some rave reviews over on Sannies forum. And now the birth of CBK Kush(Killing Kush x Cheeseberry) and I'd be happy to share with you for all of your help. If you're interested, pm me. I'll give you a few of the Blue Kush x Kolossus also.


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 28, 2010)

dispite them bein really white and immature they can stillg row my batch of seeds are from a early harvested hermie and they are all pale but grow perfectly fine


----------



## theexpress (Aug 28, 2010)

integra... i think even a few of those white ones will sprout..... i see 4 that MIGHT germ


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 28, 2010)

haha, check this out chi 
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/reserva-privada-sour-kush-aka-headband-feminized/prod_1725.html 
and RP are a dna offshoot,i just thought it was weird.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 28, 2010)

Taking a second look, I see the ones you're talking about. But now biggie. All those are from one small nug. There's about 8 more that are bigger than it, so I should have a shit ton of them. I hope the Blue Kush is as seedy as this was. But I just hit those with the brush and these were in the room with the male, so Im sure thats why there was so many seeds.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 28, 2010)

Sounds like you got yourself a good new creation.Your creation..


----------



## theexpress (Aug 28, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> haha, check this out chi
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/reserva-privada-sour-kush-aka-headband-feminized/prod_1725.html
> and RP are a dna offshoot,i just thought it was weird.


 
lol i like how mother fuckers just steal the name sourkush... who could blame them its a tight name.... i have smoked and grown headband and its a great strain..... its very similer to chemdog..... cuzz there related...... 

anyway this ufc sucked...... i wont be watching another one untill 121.. that ones stacked


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 28, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol i like how mother fuckers just steal the name sourkush... who could blame them its a tight name.... i have smoked and grown headband and its a great strain..... its very similer to chemdog..... cuzz there related......
> 
> anyway this ufc sucked...... i wont be watching another one untill 121.. that ones stacked


Why would they do that it was already good being called the fake headband.Now i look at my seed pack and dont know what to call it????WTF????


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 29, 2010)

i agree with you bout the ufc chi.

sorry DR.G wherever u are, but i kinda had a feeling bj penn wasnt gonna be able to do edgar in.

but as far as the headband, if u havnt smoked reserva privadas then it waasnt the same. reserva took their own ogk and crossed it to sour d, and said their version is better than the oiginal headband. and like i said reserva privada is DNA's company.. which means they have headband aka sourkush, and they have sour kush that was the promo. its just weird. why u copy headband rename sourksuh? now its a double vic


----------



## poplars (Aug 29, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i agree with you bout the ufc chi.
> 
> sorry DR.G wherever u are, but i kinda had a feeling bj penn wasnt gonna be able to do edgar in.
> 
> but as far as the headband, if u havnt smoked reserva privadas then it waasnt the same. reserva took their own ogk and crossed it to sour d, and said their version is better than the oiginal headband. and like i said reserva privada is DNA's company.. which means they have headband aka sourkush, and they have sour kush that was the promo. its just weird. why u copy headband rename sourksuh? now its a double vic


lol jesus nobody's gonna know about chitowns cross, like 5 different SK's out there and probably more to come . . . fuckin lamers.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 29, 2010)

lol, i feel you.. i just wish chi could get some lime or some kind of recognition
more then both i wish he get some money out of it, shit.
im kinda concerned or interested because im growing dna sk, and headband and they are very different.. thats why the name change got to me


----------



## poplars (Aug 29, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, i feel you.. i just wish chi could get some lime or some kind of recognition
> more then both i wish he get some money out of it, shit.
> im kinda concerned or interested because im growing dna sk, and headband and they are very different.. thats why the name change got to me


 yeha

don't worry tho I think chitown is just happy that people truly appreciate the strain he created. I truly appreciate it, and I bet everyone else he's sent it to does too. 

I mean really, what more recognition could we possibly give him?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 29, 2010)

thats y i said money, chi's a G.. so i kno money is on his mind when he see's dna gettin paid.. plus, chi like attention


----------



## theexpress (Aug 29, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeha
> 
> don't worry tho I think chitown is just happy that people truly appreciate the strain he created. I truly appreciate it, and I bet everyone else he's sent it to does too.
> 
> I mean really, what more recognition could we possibly give him?


right you are...


----------



## theexpress (Aug 29, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thats y i said money, chi's a G.. so i kno money is on his mind when he see's dna gettin paid.. plus, chi like attention


its all good im still getting paid!!! lol trust me


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 29, 2010)

as long as money comin in its all good!


----------



## poplars (Aug 29, 2010)

theexpress said:


> right you are...



btw bro they're looking much better today. color seems much more even.

and the bubba is going hella into flowering now. more preflowers.

ima wait a while for pics so they fully recover from wahtever the fuck they went through, probably a ph fluctuation, but either way they're doing better now.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 29, 2010)

poplars said:


> btw bro they're looking much better today. color seems much more even.
> 
> and the bubba is going hella into flowering now. more preflowers.
> 
> ima wait a while for pics so they fully recover from wahtever the fuck they went through, probably a ph fluctuation, but either way they're doing better now.


see things always work out for the best... lol... sounds like something moms would say....


----------



## poplars (Aug 29, 2010)

lol for sure


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 29, 2010)

So poplars, u ph ya nute juice ? i'm still seein who does n doesn't. i ph'd half my girls last night, not the other half.. maybe ill see a difference


----------



## poplars (Aug 29, 2010)

I don't mess with my PH at all. my water has a 7.0 ph so it pretty much fixes any PH problems I ever have.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 29, 2010)

okie dokie, not as many people check ph as i thought, i guess most nute solutions are catered to hit that range,, but idk??


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 29, 2010)

you guys ever thought that if u check your ph and adjust to exactly what u need ud aee a differeinence in whar you yeild? idk just think...cooked up some brownies tonight! got me pretty high hard to stand up ;eges are like stones!!! lol
''


----------



## howak47 (Aug 29, 2010)

What up everybody? I just got back from da beach !!!! The concert was fucking bad ass there was blunts of kush everywhere the whole place got smoked out!! Me and outlawzarz got so high it was like the 1st time all over again for real i felt like i was in junior high all over again hahahah we got a shit load of videos from the whole trip0 and about 10 videos from inside the concert i will be putting together a video of it all but it will take a little time !!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 29, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> you guys ever thought that if u check your ph and adjust to exactly what u need ud aee a differeinence in whar you yeild? idk just think...cooked up some brownies tonight! got me pretty high hard to stand up ;eges are like stones!!! lol
> ''


thats what im trying to gauge.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 29, 2010)

howak47 said:


> What up everybody? I just got back from da beach !!!! The concert was fucking bad ass there was blunts of kush everywhere the whole place got smoked out!! Me and outlawzarz got so high it was like the 1st time all over again for real i felt like i was in junior high all over again hahahah we got a shit load of videos from the whole trip0 and about 10 videos from inside the concert i will be putting together a video of it all but it will take a little time !!!!


congrats on the good time..now its time4 a update


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 29, 2010)

haha nice, cant wait to see the vid


----------



## howak47 (Aug 30, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> congrats on the good time..now its time4 a update


thanks yea i know iam trying to get motivated to do one hahahah got some calmag made by general hydroponics but its new general organics line by gh also trying out a little bit of botanicare sweet on the gws x sk that ill be harvesting in a couple of days 

[QUOTE="SICC";4577606]haha nice, cant wait to see the vid [/QUOTE]
yea iam ready to see it finished but iam really not looking forward to having to go through and piece everything together for a video hahah but iam goin to do it anyways


----------



## howak47 (Aug 30, 2010)

[youtube]Igcg1N8F3_U[/youtube]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 30, 2010)

Them plants are looking mighty fine.That blue cheese is tall as fuck.That sour kush looks big and in the veg they all look great man.How many cfls are you using to veg>They look great with wat you are doing man.You got your shit downpacked now cant nobody really tell you nothing.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2010)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]Igcg1N8F3_U[/youtube]


 
awesome update......... everything looks great... you may wanna add a lil cal mag to that b/c plant in bloom.... also you coulda used epsom salt its cheaper... and that sweet shit is nothing but molassis


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 31, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Them plants are looking mighty fine.That blue cheese is tall as fuck.That sour kush looks big and in the veg they all look great man.How many cfls are you using to veg>They look great with wat you are doing man.You got your shit downpacked now cant nobody really tell you nothing.


i agree..u got hella plants in the veg area, who gettin flowered next?
da venue looks packed for the sho, i kno u was fucked up huh?


----------



## The Snowman (Aug 31, 2010)

dayuumm
that sk is HUGE!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2010)

The Snowman said:


> dayuumm
> that sk is HUGE!


that bubba pheno sk in bloom is gonna be good for 2-2.5 oz!!!!!!! 

checked on mine earlier i got popcorn buds everywere


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrJZSN-Wn-w&feature=related........ ima killa from da goooooooo......


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2010)

idc were you from yall know this cold.......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jNCp3HprcM&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2010)

this lil young mug got some heat..!!!.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSYjzy-Xaho


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 31, 2010)

what im bumpin right now..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HQR9fINBuM .. i cant listen to twista spit when im high..


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> what im bumpin right now..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HQR9fINBuM .. i cant listen to twista spit when im high..


hella east coast style... deso though.......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72ubIIFfzOE&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2010)

i was up to str8 no good when this shit came out back in da day.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNFUgLt3eKA&feature=related


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 31, 2010)

yurp, but he from cali. 
i be on my east coast sumtymes.. but 85% of the time im on sum old dirty south..


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2010)

let me take you back to 96/97 chitown.........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRzcAAYQL5s&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2010)

i had to do this one............http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=de4row4MmB4&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2010)

last one for now....... even the white boys should like this one....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_hDTq7X8d8


----------



## poplars (Aug 31, 2010)

whew I made some dank fuckin cookies this time around. one fuckin cookie gets me hella fuckin high, it's badassss....


this time I grinded the bud with a coffee grinder, and left it in the crock for only 3 hours, 20 mins on high. 

I tried borrowing a PH tester from my buddy he let someone else borrow it. the big bubba has a purple tipped burn so thats phosophorus lockout . . . . but what would cause that, low or high PH? if I can figure that much out I can counter this faster.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2010)

theexpress said:


> last one for now....... even the white boys should like this one....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_hDTq7X8d8


fuck it noone else got shit to say so i aint done......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nG5RnotQ4fI&feature=related


----------



## poplars (Aug 31, 2010)

theexpress said:


> fuck it noone else got shit to say so i aint done......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nG5RnotQ4fI&feature=related


refresh your browser more


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2010)

poplars said:


> whew I made some dank fuckin cookies this time around. one fuckin cookie gets me hella fuckin high, it's badassss....
> 
> 
> this time I grinded the bud with a coffee grinder, and left it in the crock for only 3 hours, 20 mins on high.
> ...


P uptake is most productive for soil plants at 6.5-7.5


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2010)

...........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JS4HbgDDxmY&feature=related


----------



## poplars (Aug 31, 2010)

I know bro . . . . I know where I SHOULD BE . . . I want to know if you know if it's too high or low based on how its showing up . .. idk.

guess I'm on a prowl for a soil PH tester...


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2010)

poplars said:


> I know bro . . . . I know where I SHOULD BE . . . I want to know if you know if it's too high or low based on how its showing up . .. idk.
> 
> guess I'm on a prowl for a soil PH tester...


well ur gonna need to check ur ph... i would just flush with neutral water... and ease up on the feeding of that plant till it gets better..... how bad is it? if not that bad iw ouldnt even trip


----------



## poplars (Aug 31, 2010)

not bad at all. only like a quarter inch tip. and I have been giving it clear water ever since I noticed it (3 days ago.)


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2010)

poplars said:


> not bad at all. Only like a quarter inch tip. And i have been giving it clear water ever since i noticed it (3 days ago.)


lol ur tripping over nothing man....


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2010)

poplars i know you got popcorn nuggs forming to!!! you got pistils like 7-10 days before me i think...... snap some updates... WHEN YOUR UP TO IT OF COURSE!


----------



## poplars (Aug 31, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol ur tripping over nothing man....


yeah I jsut want it to be perfect you know.

I'll take some pics tomorrow.

and yes there are popcorn nugs formin


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah I jsut want it to be perfect you know.
> 
> I'll take some pics tomorrow.
> 
> and yes there are popcorn nugs formin


thats whats up... im looking forward to your update....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 31, 2010)

theexpress said:


> thats whats up... im looking forward to your update....


where's your updates?


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> where's your updates?


lol..... I WILL DRAW THEM OUT FOR YA LATER!!!!!! WHATS UP DOC!!!! BEEN A LIL WHILE MAN.... HOW IS THAT SK REVEG THING GOING FOR YALL EQUATORIAL PEOPLES?


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> where's your updates?


14 30 inch sourkush plants were thrown into bloom "indoors" last week...... partner says 10 more vegging out...... with more clones to come..... we have never vegged to 30 inches before indoors... gonna be a great year... last undoor run we did vegged to 18-20 so inches... we got like 1/4p a plant...... we will see what we get this go.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 31, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol..... I WILL DRAW THEM OUT FOR YA LATER!!!!!! WHATS UP DOC!!!! BEEN A LIL WHILE MAN.... HOW IS THAT SK REVEG THING GOING FOR YALL EQUATORIAL PEOPLES?


what up Jo. it has been awhile. still hurting from the BJ loss. the re-veg is going well from what kkday tells me.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what up Jo. it has been awhile. still hurting from the BJ loss. the re-veg is going well from what kkday tells me.


 
good to hear about the sk..... and yeah i had baby j to win also... his only chance was sub. i think penn needs to switch camps... he was outwrestling frankie for a while.. i would love to see bj train with some serious ass div. 1 american wrestlers.... the problem with 155 weight class is noone there has any k.o. power...... personally i would love to see my man jose aldo move up to 155 and come to the ufc to dominate the comp........ i dont see bj penn, frankie edgar, or maynard doing anything against jose aldo but looking stupid loosing.... BLACK HOUSE IS WERE ITS AT MANG..... junior dos santos, spider silva, lyoto machida, thales leiettes, big nog, lil nog, mark munoz... and many more... they got some goonz in they squad... from the smallest guy jose aldo...... to there biggest strongest punching machine jds!!!


he got a tough fight comming up against manvel the anvil gamburian... who at 145 pounds has seriouis stopping power....


----------



## howak47 (Aug 31, 2010)

outdoor blue moonshine pics!!!!
well something has for sure been munching on the plant it looks a tad slim and i think its startin to do its hermie thing so may not get as much as i would have but anythings better than nothing


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah you are right anything is better than nothing.Your indoor will make up for that.All those damn trees in your indoor garden...


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2010)

howak47 said:


> outdoor blue moonshine pics!!!!
> Well something has for sure been munching on the plant it looks a tad slim and i think its startin to do its hermie thing so may not get as much as i would have but anythings better than nothing


hermi or not that shit is starting to look dank!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 31, 2010)

also BAD NEWS the other nice bushy afgani cross turned out to be a male so 2 out of 2 male its all good though got plenty of females


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 31, 2010)

howak47 said:


> also BAD NEWS the other nice bushy afgani cross turned out to be a male so 2 out of 2 male its all good though got plenty of females


How many cfls do you use in the veg room?
Sucks to hear about the males but like i said you have enough trees in there to make up for it.Good fuckin grow my g.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 31, 2010)

theexpress said:


> good to hear about the sk..... and yeah i had baby j to win also... his only chance was sub. i think penn needs to switch camps... he was outwrestling frankie for a while.. i would love to see bj train with some serious ass div. 1 american wrestlers.... the problem with 155 weight class is noone there has any k.o. power...... personally i would love to see my man jose aldo move up to 155 and come to the ufc to dominate the comp........ i dont see bj penn, frankie edgar, or maynard doing anything against jose aldo but looking stupid loosing.... BLACK HOUSE IS WERE ITS AT MANG..... junior dos santos, spider silva, lyoto machida, thales leiettes, big nog, lil nog, mark munoz... and many more... they got some goonz in they squad... from the smallest guy jose aldo...... to there biggest strongest punching machine jds!!!
> 
> 
> he got a tough fight comming up against manvel the anvil gamburian... who at 145 pounds has seriouis stopping power....


 ALDO is my dude.. if he moved up to 155 so would a few others from we i.e. urijah faber and so on. 



howak47 said:


> outdoor blue moonshine pics!!!!
> well something has for sure been munching on the plant it looks a tad slim and i think its startin to do its hermie thing so may not get as much as i would have but anythings better than nothing


too bad bout the hermie and the male thing man, like you said u got enough females atleast now u got mothers goin so u wont have to worry about males anymore


----------



## howak47 (Sep 1, 2010)

CONCERT VIDEO!!! IAM GOING TO MAKE ONE OF THE WHOLE TRIP BUT IT WILL BE A WHILE 
[youtube]REkwsg7U3u0[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 1, 2010)

How long was the Concert? Nas is a fuccin G!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 1, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4586519]How long was the Concert? Nas is a fuccin G![/QUOTE]
man it was real long bout 3 hours !!!! it was one of the best shows i have ever been to!! also it was fucking cool smoking blunts in public and no body doing anything bout it hahah there was kush blunts everywhere about every 3 minutes somebody was handing me a blunt or a fat joint to hit


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 1, 2010)

Damn that's legit haha, that shit looked like it was craccin too, mad people were there. Did you guys bring any of your own smoke there?


----------



## howak47 (Sep 1, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4586633]Damn that's legit haha, that shit looked like it was craccin too, mad people were there. Did you guys bring any of your own smoke there?[/QUOTE]hell yea we smoked a fat ass blunt of bubbakush & blue cheese on way there and had a bowl with about 1.5 of bubba shovhed in it that we took in had it tied to outlaws pants on a elastic string that u could pull people loved that shit !! there was a guy from cali beside me was trippin acid and he took hes hat off and had 4 fat blunts of kush rolled up in his hat hahahah he started lighting them up and passin em my way he was cool meet and smoked with a shit load of cool people u can see the guy that was trippin at the begaining of the video at 9 seconds in i think i got a pic of him and hes friend that was there trippin acid for the 1st time hahahh


----------



## theexpress (Sep 1, 2010)

Were da fuck is poplars with them pix..... ????


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 1, 2010)

howak47 said:


> man it was real long bout 3 hours !!!! it was one of the best shows i have ever been to!! also it was fucking cool smoking blunts in public and no body doing anything bout it hahah there was kush blunts everywhere about every 3 minutes somebody was handing me a blunt or a fat joint to hit


every concert is like dat down hur in the islands


----------



## poplars (Sep 1, 2010)

theexpress said:


> Were da fuck is poplars with them pix..... ????


got way too distracted. I'll take some evening pics.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 1, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> every concert is like dat down hur in the islands


hey rasta, what islands you representing?


----------



## theexpress (Sep 1, 2010)

poplars said:


> got way too distracted. I'll take some evening pics.


man those cookies must be kicking ur ass huh?


----------



## Fditty00 (Sep 1, 2010)

That concert looked nice! Unlike this site!!!

Hohawk that outdo is lovely!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 1, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> That concert looked nice! Unlike this site!!!
> 
> Hohawk that outdo is lovely!!


yea, wtf they do..
Lol i click settings, it's linked to the user pc


----------



## poplars (Sep 1, 2010)

theexpress said:


> man those cookies must be kicking ur ass huh?


 yeah you got that right . . . . 


dude my buddy gave me one feedings worth of nutes because I told him about my ph lockout and shit. probably wont fix my PH but hey, one of th e nutes he included was snowstorm ultra .


----------



## howak47 (Sep 1, 2010)

rollitup looks fucked hahhaa


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 2, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey rasta, what islands you representing?


bermuda! u?


----------



## theexpress (Sep 2, 2010)

howak47 said:


> rollitup looks fucked hahhaa


 
yea it does..........


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 2, 2010)

howak47 said:


> rollitup looks fucked hahhaa


Just get rid of the bulletin and i think its cool.


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 2, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Just get rid of the bulletin and i think its cool.


how u do that?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 2, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> how u do that?


lol! you don't.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 2, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> bermuda! u?


hawai'i my man!


----------



## poplars (Sep 2, 2010)

ok I bought a ph soil tester and some PH up. I'll find out what's goin on tonight or tomorrow .

sorry I did a lot of shit today, too tired for pics.


----------



## poplars (Sep 2, 2010)

well the PH of that plant was 5.4, no fuckin wonder it was having purpling. anyways I bought some PH up I gave it 1 tsp but it didn't do shit so I'm gonna give it like 5-6 tsp thats probably the right amount. probably more tho but better start off slow.


its general hydroponics ph up btw. maybe someone here knows how much it'll take to raise the ph of a 2 and a half foot deep hole from 5.4 to 6.5 atleast


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 2, 2010)

poplars said:


> well the PH of that plant was 5.4, no fuckin wonder it was having purpling. anyways I bought some PH up I gave it 1 tsp but it didn't do shit so I'm gonna give it like 5-6 tsp thats probably the right amount. probably more tho but better start off slow.
> 
> 
> its general hydroponics ph up btw. maybe someone here knows how much it'll take to raise the ph of a 2 and a half foot deep hole from 5.4 to 6.5 atleast


 be very careful with ph up or down from gh, it is VERY strong, it can take a gallon of 7.0 water to under 5.0 with just a 1 or 2 ml.. use it sparingly, its not meant to be put directly in soil on on plants .. u mix it with water and/or feeding juice
and i have the ph drops to test the ph of the water of whatever after i ph it.. 
the ph up isnt nearly as strong as the ph down..


----------



## poplars (Sep 2, 2010)

NVM. retested and it's up to 6.0!!!

hell yes.

I'm gonna do a half teaspoon with nutes tomorrow


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 2, 2010)

how big is ur bucket or how do u water? 6tsp seems like alot are ph'ing ur nute water or ur run-off?


----------



## poplars (Sep 2, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> how big is ur bucket or how do u water? 6tsp seems like alot are ph'ing ur nute water or ur run-off?


I tested again and almost 1 teaspoon brought my ph up from 5.4 to 6.0 .

I'm just gonna do a quarter teaspoon tomorrow with nutes


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 2, 2010)

cool, i was thinkin 6 might be a bit much, pics tomorrow?


----------



## poplars (Sep 2, 2010)

yep for sure


----------



## theexpress (Sep 2, 2010)

<-----------------is fucking toasted ma muhfuckaz


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 2, 2010)

what happen? you drink a sixpack of winecoolers or something? LOL


----------



## theexpress (Sep 2, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what happen? you drink a sixpack of winecoolers or something? LOL


nalll mikes hard lemonade.... lol o, just super high off like 6 bowls o f sk to da face


----------



## theexpress (Sep 2, 2010)

btw....for those who give a fuck...in like 3-4 weeks.... ima do an update...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 2, 2010)

theexpress said:


> btw....for those who give a fuck...in like 3-4 weeks.... ima do an update...


I'm counting the days down.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 2, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm counting the days down.


 
hahahahahahaha love then nigga.... naw but they will be deep into bloom by then so it will be worth it... i will get some nice closeups..... that particuler plant is gonna yield pretty well... 4-5 oz is my educated guess


----------



## theexpress (Sep 2, 2010)

im pretty salty at this snow storm ultra shit... it says its pottassium hydroxide... wich is what ph down is wtf!!!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 3, 2010)

theexpress said:


> hahahahahahaha love then nigga.... naw but they will be deep into bloom by then so it will be worth it... i will get some nice closeups..... that particuler plant is gonna yield pretty well... 4-5 oz is my educated guess


Yeah i want to see how that 1 looks.


----------



## Someguy15 (Sep 3, 2010)

theexpress said:


> im pretty salty at this snow storm ultra shit... it says its pottassium hydroxide... wich is what ph down is wtf!!!!!


 U mean ph up? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potassium_hydroxide says strong base multiple times


----------



## Fditty00 (Sep 3, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what happen? you drink a sixpack of winecoolers or something? LOL


Hahaha! Bartels and James!!! Ohhhhhh, wait....... Zima!


----------



## poplars (Sep 3, 2010)

theexpress said:


> im pretty salty at this snow storm ultra shit... it says its pottassium hydroxide... wich is what ph down is wtf!!!!!


wow I'm tired. thought you said PH up . . . lmfao.

go buy some PH up bro.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 3, 2010)

my hydro guy said use it full strength with nutes.. but like i said before.. he wont sell it cuz he said "it has lots of nasties" in it that aint even legal in some countries


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 3, 2010)

aint it like 6 am in cali poplars?.. up early huh?


----------



## poplars (Sep 3, 2010)

yeah bro I sleep in a chair because of my bronchitis and pneumonia (laying directly on your back puts pressure on yoru airways, hard for people who are still recovering from pneumonia.)

so I wake up 5ish every day no matter what time I go to bed or how many edibles I eat before going to sleep . . . lol.


snow storm nasties eh? that's kinda surprising. shouldn't be that bad tho.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 3, 2010)

shouldnt be too bad, i had purple maxx/snow storm.. idk whats diff in snow storm ultra but the purple maxx had my hoes glistening wit trichs


----------



## theexpress (Sep 3, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> shouldnt be too bad, i had purple maxx/snow storm.. idk whats diff in snow storm ultra but the purple maxx had my hoes glistening wit trichs


 
that was prolly just genetics and i ment ph up sorry for confusion if any.... ima go feed again today


----------



## howak47 (Sep 3, 2010)

well i wont be on line much this weekend one of me & outlaws best friends got ran over by a truck and died thursday mourning  R.I.P Rick.L.Byrd


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 3, 2010)

Damn, thats fucced up man.. you and outlaw keep yall heads up.. i kno how it is losin a homie(lost 2 this year, 1 to jail, 1 murdered).. my next blunt is lit for Rick..


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 3, 2010)

howak47 said:


> well i wont be on line much this weekend one of me & outlaws best friends got ran over by a truck and died thursday mourning  R.I.P Rick.L.Byrd


yea man stay strong! ill put one in d air for ur homie


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 3, 2010)

ay u guys i need some comments and oppinions on my grow not get to much attention over there...not trying to steal the thread just want some feedback....link in sig


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 3, 2010)

Fuc, thats crazy. It wasnt a drunk driver was it?

My prayers will go out for him and his fam


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 3, 2010)

in sc.. i wouldnt doubt it..lightin up now


----------



## howak47 (Sep 3, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4595253]Fuc, thats crazy. It wasnt a drunk driver was it?

My prayers will go out for him and his fam [/QUOTE]
they dont know yet it was a hit n run then someone else ran over him and they stoped at the store down the road and called 911 
thank u so much bro


----------



## howak47 (Sep 3, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> yea man stay strong! ill put one in d air for ur homie


 iam tryin to man!!! thanks


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 3, 2010)

howak47 said:


> they dont know yet it was a hit n run then someone else ran over him and they stoped at the store down the road and called 911
> thank u so much bro



Damn thats some shady ass shit, i hope they find that bastard.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 3, 2010)

As far as the snowstorm goes, I just tried my first dry nug off of this Blue Kush harvest and the shit is noticeably stronger. It grew in identical conditions except for this run had older bulbs, 4 main branches seeded, and Gravity&SnowStorm in the mix.

For the difference, Humboldt says that PurpleMaxx+Snowstorm brigs out purple if the strain has it in it, and makes the trichs go nuts, but that is to say it helps the plant hit its peak potential even if growing conditions aren't perfect. SnowStorm Ultra is supposed to do he trichs, but with no purple and is less than half the price of PurpleMaxx. And as far as I can tell from my experience in this run is that I grew Piss once before outside and no purple, and have grown Blue Kush twice before and seen 4 different crops of it before with no purple, but the Piss form this harvest turned about 50% deep dark purple and the Blue Kush turned about 30% lavender and redish.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 3, 2010)

Damn howak sorry to hear about your boy.This world is a shady and crazy 1.1 is up for your homie my g.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 3, 2010)

sorry to hear about your homie, howak.


...hey chitown, the SK is revegging wooohooo!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 3, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> sorry to hear about your homie, howak.
> 
> 
> ...hey chitown, the SK is revegging wooohooo!!


those sativas looking good to


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 3, 2010)

thank ya! got some dr. grinspoon too that just went out today. good stuff


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 4, 2010)

yess I dread everyting look good


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 4, 2010)

i wanna know wtf is wrong wit nate marquardt..lol


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i wanna know wtf is wrong wit nate marquardt..lol


lol nate the not so great marquart?


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2010)

its only a matter of months before jds becomes h.w. champ boy!!!!!!!!!! nasty uppercutts, hooks,straights for years to come!!!!

just ask this cat.....


how it was to get his ights dim by this cat.....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2010)

when cigano gets in that cage with lesnar its gonna be a ..........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_GvUgVwffM&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2010)

!!!!!!!!!!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ctENfK1-XY&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUDISBvjGO4&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2010)

theese niggas remind me of do or die a lil.. i fux w ith dayton ave....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1WmG4ZVXpM&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2010)

this cat a G.D. from flint michigan.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPBeclfmvz4&feature=related


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 4, 2010)

lol.. [email protected] chi.. he signed mc hammer as his manager..

jds is a beast.. but brock won't loose. im ready to see that.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol.. [email protected] chi.. he signed mc hammer as his manager..
> 
> jds is a beast.. but brock won't loose. im ready to see that.


man jds is gonna put brocks chin to the ultimate test........ forget about what carwinn did... jds will not gass..... and it will be hard has fuck for brock to get the t.d. ... if i was jds i would work my strike game not too far from the cage so when brock shoots he will have his back against something.... and also forget about leg kicks... that invites a takedown.... this fight will show you just how much brock doesnt like to be hit.....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 4, 2010)

brock hates to be hit cuzz.. lol i said the same thing.. and yea fucc leg kicks brocks legs are like rhino legs.. i feel u on fighting close to the cage, and i think he should work on his footwork n stabilty.. i think he should work on being more elusive.. jds doesnt mind getting hit, but brock aint the guy u want to catch u with a swift one. i love a good HW fight.
if jds would win, i wouldnt hate.. but he gonna need a gameplan, and stay focused


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 4, 2010)

GD from columbia sc, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyTHSkbSsaM

he weak but he all we got, beside lil ru..but he got a ollowing, been had a name in these streets all da lil Boss niggas wanna be like him out here, he suck rappin.. plus he lame to me..

lil ru gettin jumped by boss g n his homies http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyTHSkbSsaM

and lil ru's song.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8WJ4h0WKLE


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> brock hates to be hit cuzz.. lol i said the same thing.. and yea fucc leg kicks brocks legs are like rhino legs.. i feel u on fighting close to the cage, and i think he should work on his footwork n stabilty.. i think he should work on being more elusive.. jds doesnt mind getting hit, but brock aint the guy u want to catch u with a swift one. i love a good HW fight.
> if jds would win, i wouldnt hate.. but he gonna need a gameplan, and stay focused


lol fuck elusiveness... jds chin=granite... i actually think he likes getting hit to see what the other dude has, and to channel that anger from getting hit into force....... otherwise he would keep his left up higher....... noone wants to be hit by lesnar when he does throw a good punch and connects... but jds is not herring, mir, coture... there chins arent granite..... lol and the last thing lesnar wants to do is stand and bang with the sickest standup in all mma hand wise.... and hands down the best. at h.w.... brock better hope he can get this to the ground boooy.... but i hope he dont....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> GD from columbia sc, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyTHSkbSsaM
> 
> he weak but he all we got, beside lil ru..but he got a ollowing, been had a name in these streets all da lil Boss niggas wanna be like him out here, he suck rappin.. plus he lame to me..
> 
> ...


that vic is lame... you sure he folkks?...... to many s in boss bos=brothers of the struggle=G.D.'z


he aint saying shit about 7-4, pitchforks, 6 star shit nun like that


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2010)

if your from da chi like me then you can blow back a j and jam out to these blues......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GN2GE_SWRcY


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2010)

music like this that spawned rock n roll and even rap.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pOl8MlVveA&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2010)

listen to the bass player match the bass from howlin wolfs voice..... if you dont like this then fuck you!!!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0aIjyX7vwI&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2010)

chicagos own!!! the legend muddy waters.......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uO4A6xx65WU&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2010)

champagne and reefer my niggas!!!!!!!! chitown!!!!!!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHowqKYSXNI&feature=related


----------



## poplars (Sep 4, 2010)

been slckin baddd... promise I'll take evening pics. just been doing lots of shit lately hard to find time when I'm not trying to just relax lol.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2010)

poplars said:


> been slckin baddd... promise I'll take evening pics. just been doing lots of shit lately hard to find time when I'm not trying to just relax lol.


its ok man just feel better


----------



## howak47 (Sep 4, 2010)

GWS x SOURKUSH clone harvest heres just a few pics they are in jars now these were taken like 4 days ago looks like around 25grams dry


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2010)

howak47 said:


> GWS x SOURKUSH clone harvest heres just a few pics they are in jars now these were taken like 4 days ago looks like around 25grams dry


 
i see heavey sk influence there good shit bro... how ya holding up man? sorry to hear about the passing of your friend... hope his family will make it threw this stronger!


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 4, 2010)

Looking good Howak. Looks like your starting to get some nice sized nugs. +rep when it will let me. 

Chitown, Thanks for all your help. Here is the Seed harvest(hand written ones), all of the Blue Kush crosses are done, still got to pull the ones that were Sannie's crosses. Got a fair amount of decent seeds. Send me the pm of where you want them sent and they'll be in the mail sometime next week.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Looking good Howak. Looks like your starting to get some nice sized nugs. +rep when it will let me.
> 
> Chitown, Thanks for all your help. Here is the Seed harvest(hand written ones), all of the Blue Kush crosses are done, still got to pull the ones that were Sannie's crosses. Got a fair amount of decent seeds. Send me the pm of where you want them sent and they'll be in the mail sometime next week.


 
your a special kind of gangsta my man!!!!


----------



## poplars (Sep 4, 2010)

tooks pics but too lazy to upload em tonight. will upload em tomorrow.


----------



## The Snowman (Sep 4, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Looking good Howak. Looks like your starting to get some nice sized nugs. +rep when it will let me.
> 
> Chitown, Thanks for all your help. Here is the Seed harvest(hand written ones), all of the Blue Kush crosses are done, still got to pull the ones that were Sannie's crosses. Got a fair amount of decent seeds. Send me the pm of where you want them sent and they'll be in the mail sometime next week.



damn
haha lucky you 
everything from sannies looks good


----------



## Coreyhulick (Sep 4, 2010)

damn, you got some good seeds


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 4, 2010)

theexpress said:


> that vic is lame... you sure he folkks?...... to many s in boss bos=brothers of the struggle=G.D.'z
> 
> 
> he aint saying shit about 7-4, pitchforks, 6 star shit nun like that


the other s is fa strong,i think.. i aint folks so i dunno..i did used to know all that knowledge n shit back when i was runnin around wit that in middle school he dont scream i like he used too.. but he been had a set out here since i was in hs..thats all it is out here.. 74, some blood sets, n a few crips.. but mostly GD, we even used to have bd's bgd's igd's, 8 ball n shit.. but they all run together now as 74. like i said.. u should catch da gangland bout columbia.
lol .. this his car.. well it used to be before the repo..
http://www.ridelust.com/wp-content/uploads/LuckyCharmsDonk2.jpg


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 4, 2010)

poplars said:


> tooks pics but too lazy to upload em tonight. will upload em tomorrow.



We want pics! We want pics!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 4, 2010)

ya, stop being lazy!! lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 4, 2010)

Doc, whats next for u? Growing wise


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 4, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Doc, whats next for u? Growing wise


the grinspoon. just took that to the guerilla grow the other day. also gonna start some femmed masterkush beans that a friend is hooking me up with. I also ordered a bunch of seeds at speedyz awhile back that I'm gonna start soon too. just figuring what beans too do. the line-up consists of jack the ripper and dairyqueen from TGA, kali-mist and bubblegum from serious seeds, g13 haze and utopia haze femmed from barneys farm, and a few other random seeds I got from friends.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 4, 2010)

very nice, your outdoor year round right?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 4, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> very nice, your outdoor year round right?


thanks. ya, year round, gotta love it. the harvests are smaller during the "winter" months but it's a good trade off. no worries about electric or anything. don't get me wrong, I love indoor, but where I live, it would be crazy for me not to grow outdoors.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 4, 2010)

lucky mofo, year round oudoor bud.. gotta love it!

is this the grinspoon u talkin bout?






man it says up to 100 days flowerin, that wild.


----------



## poplars (Sep 5, 2010)

ok FINALLY I upload pics....

make sure you guys zoom into the bud shots as I actually took the time to upload full versions of just the bud shots!

Sweet God: crystally as FUCK


Sour Kush Bubba:


THC Bomb x BUbblegum:


Sour Kush Bubba greenstem:



Sour Kush diesel:

Northern Lights:


The Church:



AK47!!:


Northern LIGHTS:


Sour Kush Bubba green:

Sour Kush Bubba big:


Sour Kush diesel big:



whewww.

now no more for another 2-3 weeks!


----------



## poplars (Sep 5, 2010)

poplars said:


> ok FINALLY I upload pics....
> 
> make sure you guys zoom into the bud shots as I actually took the time to upload full versions of just the bud shots!
> 
> ...


doing this because it's a new page.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 5, 2010)

very nice n green, i see you have them well protected.


----------



## poplars (Sep 5, 2010)

oh yes, I don't fool around with this stuff .

did you see the crystals man? those bud shots all have crystals in them (some a lot more than others right now.)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 5, 2010)

hell yea, i clicked the link and zoomed, buddy your in for a helluva fuccin harvest over the next few months..


----------



## poplars (Sep 5, 2010)

yep I'm so fuckin excited. got through the stupid PH problems probably set me off a good week but who cares . . . I can offset that week by protecting em.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 5, 2010)

the sk is getting kiefy to nice pix pops


----------



## poplars (Sep 5, 2010)

yep thanks man. 4 of the SK had PH issues but they're all coming out of it now. affected them for less than a week so nothing to really trip about.

hows your shit going?

btw my buddy gave me one dose worth of FF flowering nutes and snow storm ultra, ima give it to them in a couple weeks .


----------



## theexpress (Sep 5, 2010)

poplars said:


> yep thanks man. 4 of the SK had PH issues but they're all coming out of it now. affected them for less than a week so nothing to really trip about.
> 
> hows your shit going?
> 
> btw my buddy gave me one dose worth of FF flowering nutes and snow storm ultra, ima give it to them in a couple weeks .


has of right now its doing ok........ its getting chilly here though


----------



## poplars (Sep 5, 2010)

yeah it's getting cooler here too... . frost warning tonight but it's just a temporary thing, ima protect em if I feel like it's gonna frost. fuck letting them go through that shit.


right now it's gonna be 70 as a high today so . . . not too bad. pretty good for flowering. not so good for lower PH . . . lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 5, 2010)

it feels so damn good outside now, if i didnt break my grill last week i'd be on it now. 79degrees.. i love fall weather.


----------



## howak47 (Sep 5, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Looking good Howak. Looks like your starting to get some nice sized nugs. +rep when it will let me.
> 
> Chitown, Thanks for all your help. Here is the Seed harvest(hand written ones), all of the Blue Kush crosses are done, still got to pull the ones that were Sannie's crosses. Got a fair amount of decent seeds. Send me the pm of where you want them sent and they'll be in the mail sometime next week.


thanks for the comment and the rep man!!! u got a nice collection of beans there !!!! that blue kush x kolossus & the blue kush x cheese berry sound fucin dank i woundnt mine trying a couple of those out hahhaha


----------



## howak47 (Sep 5, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i see heavey sk influence there good shit bro... how ya holding up man? sorry to hear about the passing of your friend... hope his family will make it threw this stronger!


 yea it looks dank i still have not even takein a sample bud yet hahah but i probly will today !!! iam doing alright i guess thank you chi i really appreciate it bro


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 5, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lucky mofo, year round oudoor bud.. gotta love it!
> 
> is this the grinspoon u talkin bout?
> 
> ...


yup! that's the one


----------



## The Snowman (Sep 5, 2010)

wow that's so frosty haha


----------



## theexpress (Sep 5, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> yup! that's the one


lol weres the bud on that plant?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 5, 2010)

no bud, just stems. wanna buy a bag of some dank stems? lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 5, 2010)

lmfao, yield may be low. but i heard its the truest sativa out there.. like no stone feeling at all


----------



## theexpress (Sep 5, 2010)

though im not big on sativas in general... i really dont like those exotic open structure like tropical sativas everybody raves about... i like to be soo fucked up i cant walk.... i dont care for that cerbral motivate you to do shit... if i wanna get some shit done ill just line up a swolle rail...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 5, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> no bud, just stems. wanna buy a bag of some dank stems? lol


 
naw forreal i had to look at that pic for a sec... at first glace it looked like some exotic cooking spice charlie!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 5, 2010)

theexpress said:


> naw forreal i had to look at that pic for a sec... at first glace it looked like some exotic cooking spice charlie!


well this is what the finish product supposed to look like


----------



## theexpress (Sep 5, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> well this is what the finish product supposed to look like


hay i could fuck with that......... maybe its my eyes but that bud looks like a fluffier sourkush to me light ass hair and kiefey ass calyxes... the color is very similer to.........

though im sure it smokes compleatly diffrent


----------



## theexpress (Sep 5, 2010)

and me and you {integra} should see whats up one day


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 5, 2010)

everything looks like it has an SK influence to you....LOL!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 5, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea it looks dank i still have not even takein a sample bud yet hahah but i probly will today !!! iam doing alright i guess thank you chi i really appreciate it bro


 
your welcome bro....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 5, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> everything looks like it has an SK influence to you....LOL!


except the taint of ur ass.......... i can see the heavy hawaiin influence there........... now fix ur skirt so ur calyxes wont show... lol j/k much love to you doc...... i gotta laff today cuzz i had a fucked up last night the otherday....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 5, 2010)

theexpress said:


> except the taint of ur ass.......... i can see the heavy hawaiin influence there........... now fix ur skirt so ur calyxes wont show... lol j/k much love to you doc...... i gotta laff today cuzz i had a fucked up last night the otherday....


what happened? mom didn't give you allowance money for the week? lol


----------



## theexpress (Sep 5, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what happened? mom didn't give you allowance money for the week? lol


 
lol....thats a bad week yes..... but even shittier... i dont really wanna disscuss it.... just hope my life will be more smoove sailing from here man...

plus rep...ill rep ya when i can... even though i was gonna rep ya when i can anyway lolol


----------



## theexpress (Sep 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wW_1ljCzeiY


----------



## theexpress (Sep 6, 2010)

chop up dat paper hoe!!!!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuzaZsRPHuo&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Sep 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypPkClqxuUY&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Sep 6, 2010)

cap-uno da don.......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Elt9bI38YB4&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Sep 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7wGXD7_fQw&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Sep 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2unpvMX_O5Q&feature=related


----------



## howak47 (Sep 6, 2010)

bout to load up a update video [email protected] this shit is taking forever its about a 5min long update it will be up in the next 15mintues hopefully


----------



## howak47 (Sep 6, 2010)

update video 
[youtube]BM7ORzJPuH0[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 6, 2010)

Damn that LS stretched alot. That blue cheese looks good. How long has she been flowering?
SK lookin beautiful as always, she got some fat ass pistols. The bubba is bubba, she speaks for her self  
That rocklock turned out great.


----------



## The Snowman (Sep 6, 2010)

damn those girls are hugee now haha
nice setup by the way! looking very nice


how do you vent your flowering tent? and what light do you have?


----------



## theexpress (Sep 6, 2010)

howak47 said:


> update video
> [youtube]BM7ORzJPuH0[/youtube]


 

everything is dank... bubba dom sk in bloom ghetting there quick.... that l.s. is displaying heavy sativa charectorists... im expecting it to foxtail again for sure....... i think that diesel sk is a female man........ and i secound you on keeping that bubba kush in veg has a mom....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 6, 2010)

All those trees man.They are all lovely.+rep you are doing a great job on your grow.Im glad i am a witness to it.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 6, 2010)

My Sk has no smell..the DNA one..smh..8wks on 2m with no smell..


----------



## poplars (Sep 7, 2010)

silverhazefiend said:


> My Sk has no smell..the DNA one..smh..8wks on 2m with no smell..


big surprise .


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 7, 2010)

silverhazefiend said:


> My Sk has no smell..the DNA one..smh..8wks on 2m with no smell..


Sounds like dna sour kush was not the real deal like chitowns sour kush.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 7, 2010)

u got pics of her, cuz mine was damn funky, like old castor/fish oil.. or lemons n fish. during veg the stem smelled sweet n creamy.. it was good smoke, and i still got 2 in flower right now.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 7, 2010)

poplars said:


> big surprise .





wyteberrywidow said:


> Sounds like dna sour kush was not the real deal like chitowns sour kush.


now that i see how it smokes, i cant hate on the strain.. yea they jocked the name, and even the genetic lines. but whatever they did, they got a good plant out of it, and i got a very indica pheno too. frosty as well, but i tried to lollipop pop my first one and it didnt respond so well(some strains dont) so im not sure how it yields, i will see soon tho.


----------



## poplars (Sep 7, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> now that i see how it smokes, i cant hate on the strain.. yea they jocked the name, and even the genetic lines. but whatever they did, they got a good plant out of it, and i got a very indica pheno too. frosty as well, but i tried to lollipop pop my first one and it didnt respond so well(some strains dont) so im not sure how it yields, i will see soon tho.


 meh it may be a decent strain but they shouldn't call it something it's not. big mistake because I will never grow another strain named SK other than this one.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 7, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> now that i see how it smokes, i cant hate on the strain.. yea they jocked the name, and even the genetic lines. but whatever they did, they got a good plant out of it, and i got a very indica pheno too. frosty as well, but i tried to lollipop pop my first one and it didnt respond so well(some strains dont) so im not sure how it yields, i will see soon tho.


I wish i could get a sour kush.Dna dont do it no more for right now but i think they will add it soon.But im glad to hear all the good things about it eventho i dont have it.Much respect to the guys who do have it.


----------



## poplars (Sep 7, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I wish i could get a sour kush.Dna dont do it no more for right now but i think they will add it soon.But im glad to hear all the good things about it eventho i dont have it.Much respect to the guys who do have it.


 yeah +rep for you not being another douche who begs for a VIP strain .


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 7, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah +rep for you not being another douche who begs for a VIP strain .


Thanks for the rep.Just to see it grown out and here good things about it is good enough for me.+rep back at ya.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 7, 2010)

poplars said:


> meh it may be a decent strain but they shouldn't call it something it's not. big mistake because I will never grow another strain named SK other than this one.


 very true, they capitalized on the name. i would not be growing it if it wasnt free. 


wyteberrywidow said:


> I wish i could get a sour kush.Dna dont do it no more for right now but i think they will add it soon.But im glad to hear all the good things about it eventho i dont have it.Much respect to the guys who do have it.


 they will be adding it, after reviews from the seeds hey let off, they have been selling sour kush out of their coffeeshop in the 'dam for well over a year. i guess they prepping for release.


----------



## howak47 (Sep 7, 2010)

SICC";4607952]Damn that LS stretched alot. That blue cheese looks good. How long has she been flowering?
SK lookin beautiful as always said:


> damn those girls are hugee now haha
> nice setup by the way! looking very nice
> 
> 
> how do you vent your flowering tent? and what light do you have?


thanks man !!! i use inline duct fans and iam using a 400watt hps cooltube 



theexpress said:


> everything is dank... bubba dom sk in bloom ghetting there quick.... that l.s. is displaying heavy sativa charectorists... im expecting it to foxtail again for sure....... i think that diesel sk is a female man........ and i secound you on keeping that bubba kush in veg has a mom....


thanks chi!!! yea the lemon skunk is 60% sativa 40% indica !!! i hope it is a male relly so i can get some pollin so i can make us some new beans hahahha yea iam going to keep that bubba as a mother for sure


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2010)

howak47 said:


> update video
> [youtube]BM7ORzJPuH0[/youtube]


looking good dude!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 7, 2010)

howak47 said:


> thanks for all the comments sicc!!! yea the ls stretched so fucking much i cant believe it i put it in there when it was 1ft tall now its 3ft 4inchs ..dont know what iam going to do with it!!! how would i tie that down? funny u ask bout the blue cheese clone cause i was wondering how long it has been flowering to so i looked back at my videos and it is 6 1/2 weeks into flowering so dont have much longer till its ready  thats good cause iam running real low


Cool, cant wait for that harvest 
You can just tie down the top's of the LS and do some low stress training,


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 7, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4611896]Cool, cant wait for that harvest 
You can just tie down the top's of the LS and do some low stress training,[/QUOTE]

yep, thats how my dazey jones is growing, like a damn vine. i had it lst's between two stakes in a z shape.. but it keep goin. so now i have it goin aroung the pot.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2010)

howak... whats going on with the blue moon shine outdoors... havent seen or heard from her in a while?


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2010)

god damn howak that l. skunk is da same size has one of my outdoor sk.... it vegges fucking fast huh... you got 3 strains... l.s. bms, and b/cheese that all veg real fast... those will get huge outdoors


----------



## howak47 (Sep 8, 2010)

dr. Greenhorn said:


> looking good dude!


thanks 



sicc";4611896]cool said:


> howak... Whats going on with the blue moon shine outdoors... Havent seen or heard from her in a while?


it looked pretty good the other day when i went and feed it some nutrients !! Its just not goin to yeild that good cause of what ever was eating the leaves and the fact that it is a hermi !! I will try to get some pics of it next time i go out there


----------



## howak47 (Sep 8, 2010)

[youtube]_ugA44PDTBk[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2010)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]_ugA44PDTBk[/youtube]


cleanliness is next to godliness........


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 8, 2010)

lol nice, the tent looks good, i try to keep my tent as clean as i can.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4618397]lol nice, the tent looks good, i try to keep my tent as clean as i can.[/QUOTE]

has everyone should.. it will keep mites, other pest has well has mold/mildew to a min.........


----------



## howak47 (Sep 9, 2010)

[youtube]YoxHyoz0yFY[/youtube]


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 9, 2010)

lookin good man not to sure what to tell u bout the clones...my clones always yellow up on me and make it thru in the end but im not sayin thats normal


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 9, 2010)

thats whats craccin.. lookin good. clones will turn yellow, it happens.. its just that the plant is still metabolizing carb n shyt. so thats just the plant feeding on itself using up the N.. they will be cool. if u have an N def plant and u take a clone it will be more N def. this also goes for any def. if the mom had it, the clones will suffer as well.


----------



## howak47 (Sep 9, 2010)

Ok thanks for the info!! Should i give them a little nutrients? Or what?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 9, 2010)

howak47 said:


> Ok thanks for the info!! Should i give them a little nutrients? Or what?


No nutes yet.That will burn em up or kill them.Just chill and wait another week or two before you add any nutes.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 9, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> No nutes yet.That will burn em up or kill them.Just chill and wait another week or two before you add any nutes.


 nah, it wont kill them at all.. or burn them, u can mist em or u can feed em.. but really there should be enough N in your soil to bring em back.
clones are genetically and actually the same age as the mother plants, it can take anything the mother can with no problem given the conditions are close or the same.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 9, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> nah, it wont kill them at all.. or burn them, u can mist em or u can feed em.. but really there should be enough N in your soil to bring em back.
> clones are genetically and actually the same age as the mother plants, it can take anything the mother can with no problem given the conditions are close or the same.


Well then thanks for clearing that up.I was under that impression after i killed a couple clones.Guess it was a grower mistake then.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 9, 2010)

drowning clones is usually my main problem.


----------



## The Snowman (Sep 9, 2010)

howak47 said:


> Ok thanks for the info!! Should i give them a little nutrients? Or what?


i have that same dome, i give my clones grow nutrients because i always thought just cutting out all of their nutrients would make them start to yellow because they were getting nutes when they were on the plant, so why not give them nutes as soon as they root? i don't know if i'm wrong, but that's just what i've always done.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 9, 2010)

i use some shit called Earth Juice Rootstock Solution while they are rooting, its pretty cheap too. it helps with the yellowing as well.


----------



## poplars (Sep 10, 2010)

so noaa said it was gonna be 41 as a low last night,

but from past history I know last time it said it was 41 there was usually a frost...

so I protected them last night and.



there was a frost .

thank god for my fuckin good intuition.

I don't care if SK can handle the frost, Id on't want their growth stunted in ANY WAY!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 10, 2010)

good thinking man, with temps like that, and an indica heavy strain, u should def see some purpling. atleast id think so. not that it matters potency wise


----------



## theexpress (Sep 10, 2010)

i donno whats been going on with this cold early sept. wheathure man!!


----------



## poplars (Sep 10, 2010)

yeah neither do i

but one benefit of it is it makes them hurry the fuck up and we have hella sunny days after those hella cold nights so it makes them bud out hella fuckin nice


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 10, 2010)

Well its only 90 outside right now, im hopin it stays cool like this.


----------



## howak47 (Sep 10, 2010)

thanks for all the info on tbe clones everybody!!!!!!

yea it was kinda cool yesterday but its heatin up again out there now


----------



## howak47 (Sep 10, 2010)

[youtube]QY0nNmJLJUU[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 10, 2010)

lmfao, i see that chest convulsing after that second hit cuz, good shit!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 10, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Well its only 90 outside right now, im hopin it stays cool like this.


thats cuzz ur in da south fukka!!! lol its getting cold up north jack!!!! its mild druning the days like late 60's to 70's but its does dip around or lowwer then 50 some past nights...... i like to sleep with the window open on nights like that... but like 3 days ago it was just too cold..... prolly hit like 48 at night.. maybe lowwer


----------



## theexpress (Sep 10, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah neither do i
> 
> but one benefit of it is it makes them hurry the fuck up and we have hella sunny days after those hella cold nights so it makes them bud out hella fuckin nice


the sourkush from seed is a fast flowering plant.. i think since if you grow from clone and feed well she might need less then 8 weeks.. prolly maybe like 7


----------



## poplars (Sep 10, 2010)

theexpress said:


> the sourkush from seed is a fast flowering plant.. i think since if you grow from clone and feed well she might need less then 8 weeks.. prolly maybe like 7


hell yeah bro I've noticed they tend to change overnight.


quite a few of them doubled bud size overnight night before last.


maybe not double, more like 140%


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 10, 2010)

thats some beastly ass growth man..so u know imma ask, when the next photoshoot?


----------



## howak47 (Sep 10, 2010)

[youtube]QUPKDg-EWO4[/youtube]


----------



## poplars (Sep 10, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thats some beastly ass growth man..so u know imma ask, when the next photoshoot?


probably some time in the next 3-4 days . . .

also I'm thinking about pollinating one of those SK's lower branches now . . . regardless of thrips virus, more of a test I suppose .


well I pollinated a quarter inch sized bud on the bottom . . . . probably will give me like 6-8 seeds hopefully. how long after I pollinate does it take for the hairs to turn?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 10, 2010)

theexpress said:


> thats cuzz ur in da south fukka!!! lol its getting cold up north jack!!!! its mild druning the days like late 60's to 70's but its does dip around or lowwer then 50 some past nights...... i like to sleep with the window open on nights like that... but like 3 days ago it was just too cold..... prolly hit like 48 at night.. maybe lowwer


lol, i like to sleep in the cold too, but the windows dont go up in my house. i sleep wit a fan in my face.. i hate sc summers, our summers last til like mid dec. lol


poplars said:


> probably some time in the next 3-4 days . . .
> 
> also I'm thinking about pollinating one of those SK's lower branches now . . . regardless of thrips virus, more of a test I suppose .


good luck


----------



## theexpress (Sep 10, 2010)

poplars said:


> probably some time in the next 3-4 days . . .
> 
> also I'm thinking about pollinating one of those SK's lower branches now . . . regardless of thrips virus, more of a test I suppose .
> 
> ...


within 24-48 hours you will know if pollin took


before you did this there was only 14 sk beans left in the world!!!! i have 10 of them


----------



## theexpress (Sep 10, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, i like to sleep in the cold too, but the windows dont go up in my house. i sleep wit a fan in my face.. i hate sc summers, our summers last til like mid dec. lol
> 
> 
> good luck


yall got good wheathure for sativas...... even tropical columbians that finish mid/late dec. in there native soil.... prolly not no pure south east asians that bud well into january though...... 

over round here in good ole illinois...... its a rap outdoor wise come halloween.. first frost is usually oct. 23 i think..... this year i think its comming sooner... good thing my shit will be done before frost.... GOD BLESS THE INDICAS!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 10, 2010)

next year imma set it off outdoors, neighborhood guerilla style, plantin em in random peoples yard n shit, iits crazy how hard it is to see the plants when they are in a area with lots of vines tree'n n foliage n shit.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 10, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> next year imma set it off outdoors, neighborhood guerilla style, plantin em in random peoples yard n shit, iits crazy how hard it is to see the plants when they are in a area with lots of vines tree'n n foliage n shit.


 
if i lived in the country like you.... i woul in the winter go into the woods with plenty of water, some trailmix, and a gps unit.... go like 2-5 miles into the woods, and look for clearings by creeks, rivers, bottoms of hills were water collects or pools... watch the sun for a couple of hours and see if that spot gets plenty of mourning and afternoon sun... leave some room for error for foliage that is dead but would be filled in by summer..... get like atleast 3-5 locations... so you dont put all your eggs in one basket and are guaernteed a harvest...... plant in like patches of 3 and try to make it look natural dont be neat and uniform with it.. also try to use native plants has camaflouge... have like 30-50 well hidden plants at every one of your 3-5 locations.... take the proper precautions for rabbits when the plants are smaller, and deer when the plants are bigger, and really you gotta watch out for deer at all stages of growth...

but if you think like this your gonna have a great next year...... be ballin and smokin real good


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 10, 2010)

thats the plan, my mom live basically in a local state park, nice spots in her backyard. plus not too far away i got some spots in mind too.


----------



## poplars (Sep 10, 2010)

theexpress said:


> within 24-48 hours you will know if pollin took
> 
> 
> before you did this there was only 14 sk beans left in the world!!!! i have 10 of them


sweet bro.

I read somethign about the tomato spotted wilt virus, that it doesn't transfer to seeds, its only on the outer casing of the seed but the seedling itself supposidly wont have the virus 

so perhaps this will be a good test after all


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 10, 2010)

theexpress said:


> thats cuzz ur in da south fukka!!! lol its getting cold up north jack!!!! its mild druning the days like late 60's to 70's but its does dip around or lowwer then 50 some past nights...... i like to sleep with the window open on nights like that... but like 3 days ago it was just too cold..... prolly hit like 48 at night.. maybe lowwer


waaaat! our winters dnt even get that cold! it hasnt been below 50 degrees here in about 60yrs!...vouldnt handle a 40 degree summer helll to tha no even if it is at night noooo way


----------



## theexpress (Sep 10, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> waaaat! our winters dnt even get that cold! it hasnt been below 50 degrees here in about 60yrs!...vouldnt handle a 40 degree summer helll to tha no even if it is at night noooo way


lol it gets cold here.... we have been know to get has cold has 30 below....... pipes burst, cars dont start. boogers freeze in your nose!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 10, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> waaaat! our winters dnt even get that cold! it hasnt been below 50 degrees here in about 60yrs!...vouldnt handle a 40 degree summer helll to tha no even if it is at night noooo way


if we could all just be in bermuda, minus the hurricane scares.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 10, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol it gets cold here.... we have been know to get has cold has 30 below....... pipes burst, cars dont start. boogers freeze in your nose!


Damn that sounds like alaska.I know it gets cold here but the lowest was 5-10 below.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 10, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Damn that sounds like alaska.I know it gets cold here but the lowest was 5-10 below.


yall prolly dont get that cold cuzz the ocean.... sometimes lake michigan effects our climate...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 10, 2010)

an all that wind yall wing.


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 10, 2010)

yeaa i was out in vermont and maine so i def kno wat 30 belows like walk outside and feel like someone back hand u in the face


----------



## theexpress (Sep 10, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> yeaa i was out in vermont and maine so i def kno wat 30 belows like walk outside and feel like someone back hand u in the face


 
ahhh thats what we call a febuary chicago wake up!!! who needs coffee when you can have mother nature back hand bitch slap you


----------



## theexpress (Sep 10, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> an all that wind yall wing.


sometimes it will keep us warm, others cold.. sometimes it brings lake effect rain, other times lake effect snow... its crazy how a big body of water can effect climate


----------



## theexpress (Sep 10, 2010)

down to the last half o of sk.... got to make this last.... ima prolly have to buy some dank in the next few days... havent bought a bag in months


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 11, 2010)

theexpress said:


> ahhh thats what we call a febuary chicago wake up!!! who needs coffee when you can have mother nature back hand bitch slap you


febuary?? wtf here decembers like 60-70


----------



## poplars (Sep 11, 2010)

theexpress said:


> sometimes it will keep us warm, others cold.. sometimes it brings lake effect rain, other times lake effect snow... its crazy how a big body of water can effect climate




and a 14,000 foot mountain . . .


----------



## howak47 (Sep 11, 2010)

Hey can all of you go to soundrone army .com and vote for me for the homemade bong contest i currently iam in 2nd place need one more vote to tie 1st place again !!! This will really help me out if i can get some more votes 
thanks everybody just register then go to announcements and you will see bong contest


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 11, 2010)

u are now tied 4 first..

edit: what section of the site?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 11, 2010)

I voted for you the kid fatstacks still has the lead tho.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 11, 2010)

lol.. i found it.. tied now


----------



## howak47 (Sep 11, 2010)

thanks guys iam now ahead by 1 vote


----------



## howak47 (Sep 11, 2010)

ahead by 2 votes now !!!EVERYBODY GO VOTE NEED AS MANY AS I CAN GET HAHAHAH YOU CAN VOTE 1 TIME PER EMAIL ACCOUNT YOU HAVE


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 11, 2010)

Howak, u watchin da game?? im bout to head out there in a hour to hop on somebodies tailgate party.


----------



## howak47 (Sep 11, 2010)

trynagrosumshyt said:


> howak, u watchin da game?? Im bout to head out there in a hour to hop on somebodies tailgate party.


 no iam doing a lot of cleaning my girl has family comeing down for something so we are cleaning house hahah sounds like fun though


----------



## howak47 (Sep 11, 2010)

*hey everybody please go to soundronearmy.com and vote for me on the bong contest it ends tonight and there is a guy on there gettin mad votes ....i need votes help sos help go and vote for howak47 *


----------



## howak47 (Sep 12, 2010)

well that guy got caught cheating he had over 20+ accounts from the same ip address so iam back in 1st place looks like i will be the winner....... i hope


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 12, 2010)

i knew he was cheating .. because when i went to vote, he aint have no votes just u and that other dude with the electric shit and yall were tied. when i went back da other dude had 30 votes. what are u winnin


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2010)

howak47 said:


> well that guy got caught cheating he had over 20+ accounts from the same ip address so iam back in 1st place looks like i will be the winner....... i hope


 
hahahahaha they cant stop the howak express... lol link me there so i can vote for you.. i typed the addy it aint work


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 12, 2010)

http://soundronearmy.com/ and go to announcements. lol .. i seen a dude wit a ugly ass home made gravity, loaded it with salvia, by the end of the vid u can tell he was about to wig out. he was like "my elph is smiling, he's a dog but he's my elph" i was rolling.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> http://soundronearmy.com/ and go to announcements. lol .. i seen a dude wit a ugly ass home made gravity, loaded it with salvia, by the end of the vid u can tell he was about to wig out. he was like "my elph is smiling, he's a dog but he's my elph" i was rolling.


 
wont let me register man


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 12, 2010)

Well i guess howak didnt win, they said he was cheating too cause he had people use his computer to vote, so it registered a bunch of account's on one IP.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4633652]Well i guess howak didnt win, they said he was cheating too cause he had people use his computer to vote, so it registered a bunch of account's on one IP.[/QUOTE]

lol damn niggas got personal.... what was at stake here???? what was the prize? was it a pride thing? cuzz i understand those


----------



## poplars (Sep 12, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol damn niggas got personal.... what was at stake here???? what was the prize? was it a pride thing? cuzz i understand those


I"m bettin there was a prize...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 12, 2010)

lol @ chi.. damn it mustve been a nice price. i voted for u tho howak


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 12, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol damn niggas got personal.... what was at stake here???? what was the prize? was it a pride thing? cuzz i understand those


Yeah it there was a prize, it was just a bunch of bee lasso, or hemp wick, and some other stuff.
Cant remember but i saw his posts on the contest vid and i guess howak had his homie's sign up from his computer, and since that other guy cheated before him, they didnt give him a chance and just took him out and gave it to the runner up.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4633670]Yeah it there was a prize, it was just a bunch of bee lasso, or hemp wick, and some other stuff.
Cant remember but i saw his posts on the contest vid and i guess howak had his homie's sign up from his computer, and since that other guy cheated before him, they didnt give him a chance and just took him out and gave it to the runner up.[/QUOTE]

bee lasso and hemp wick???? good god damn....... i dotn even know wtf that shit is..... we making candles here?


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 12, 2010)

lol the brand is called be lasso, and its a hemp wick product, its supposed to be like a cleaner way of smoking

http://beelasso.com/


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4633804]lol the brand is called be lasso, and its a hemp wick product, its supposed to be like a cleaner way of smoking

http://beelasso.com/[/QUOTE]

wtf kinda hippie shit is that lasso shit lol... thanks for clearing it up though


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 12, 2010)

I got a free sample of it, its pretty cool, but i'll stic with my Herb Iron


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4633909]I got a free sample of it, its pretty cool, but i'll stic with my Herb Iron [/QUOTE]

im good flicking my bic....... i go threw like 2 a week..... is it me or are those faggits filling th em up less these days??? either that or im smoking much much more and dont realize it


----------



## howak47 (Sep 12, 2010)

[quote="sicc";4633652]well i guess howak didnt win, they said he was cheating too cause he had people use his computer to vote, so it registered a bunch of account's on one ip.[/quote]
yea thats fucking bullshit my girl had a account outlawzarz and like 2 more friends that dont have computers !!! I did not cheat its bullshit iam not that fucking hard up for some beelasso hahahahha i mean who would set there and make 20+ email accounts and then go over there and register 20 names i mean come on ... I dont care about winning or loosing just dont like them saying iam a cheater i was going to give the prize away to 2 friends anyways


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea thats fucking bullshit my girl had a account outlawzarz and like 2 more friends that dont have computers !!! I did not cheat its bullshit iam not that fucking hard up for some beelasso hahahahha i mean who would set there and make 20+ email accounts and then go over there and register 20 names i mean come on ... I dont care about winning or loosing just dont like them saying iam a cheater i was going to give the prize away to 2 friends anyways


i was gonna vote for you to but i had some issues registering doggie


----------



## howak47 (Sep 12, 2010)

theexpress said:


> wtf kinda hippie shit is that lasso shit lol... Thanks for clearing it up though


 hahah shit works really good i got a ball of it i go between beelasso ,herbiron or a fat joint hahahha

oo yea chi i got a sourkush update video iam loading up now should be up later today 2 1/2 WEEKS IN TO FLOWER ALREADY FROSTY HAHHAH


----------



## howak47 (Sep 12, 2010)

Oo yea i even told that fucker in a private message that i had a couple of names on my computer so he woudnt think i was cheating after that other dick got caught and he still called me a cheater and its still posted up over there


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 12, 2010)

theexpress said:


> im good flicking my bic....... i go threw like 2 a week..... is it me or are those faggits filling th em up less these days??? either that or im smoking much much more and dont realize it


2 lighters a week? what you smoking, rocks? LOL!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> 2 lighters a week? what you smoking, rocks? LOL!


yes......... big green rocks..... lol..... you want a resin hit??? hahaha


----------



## poplars (Sep 12, 2010)

man those SK are looking juicy . . .

especially that green 'pheno' lol. but its only one of them that are ahead of the rest, it looks so motherfuckin juicy.


it was that one I took closeup pics that had hte hella trichs last time. . . . you guys will see in a day or two.


----------



## howak47 (Sep 12, 2010)

sourkush update video !!!! ENJOY watch in high def 

[youtube]MdOOi8-Eazc[/youtube]


----------



## howak47 (Sep 12, 2010)

hey i just got a rubbermaid container to make a drying box !!! whats the best way to set this up? i think iam going to put string going across to hang buds on and maybe cut hole in side for a fan !! and the small buds i can just lay on the bottom of container what does everyone think?


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 12, 2010)

loookin good man! frosty already!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 12, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> loookin good man! frosty already!


 thanks man!! yea couple more weeks they will look like someone dumped a suger pack on it hahahah


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2010)

poplars said:


> man those SK are looking juicy . . .
> 
> especially that green 'pheno' lol. but its only one of them that are ahead of the rest, it looks so motherfuckin juicy.
> 
> ...


 
lol nice bro!!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2010)

howak47 said:


> sourkush update video !!!! ENJOY watch in high def
> 
> [youtube]MdOOi8-Eazc[/youtube]


hahaha look how much more developed those nuggs are from your last update wich dont seem so long ago!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 13, 2010)

that bees wax string is the shit for your bongs and pipes you not sucking in lighter fluid ever suck light right out and have to relight 

wax string taste good and is better for you just light string with lighter hole it over bowl will stay lit actually hard to blow out because of wax 

thats all i use now


----------



## theexpress (Sep 13, 2010)

maaan i was forced to buy weed cuzz i ran out of sk....... so i grab a half of some lemon diesel that im not even gonna lie is right up there in potency and odor with the sk... but damn i got raped on the half... o well thats how the game go...

and actually i still got like a 1/4 of the sk....... but i will run threw that in like a week... most likely less...


----------



## howak47 (Sep 13, 2010)

theexpress said:


> hahaha look how much more developed those nuggs are from your last update wich dont seem so long ago!


 yea man i feed them nutrients and the next mourning they looked like that had doubled in size hahah got to love this fuckin bad ass fast growin dank strain  the clonhe from this plant is doing great i will do a veg and clone update probly tomorrow


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 14, 2010)

theexpress said:


> maaan i was forced to buy weed cuzz i ran out of sk....... so i grab a half of some lemon diesel that im not even gonna lie is right up there in potency and odor with the sk... but damn i got raped on the half... o well thats how the game go...
> 
> and actually i still got like a 1/4 of the sk....... but i will run threw that in like a week... most likely less...


dude, I run through a quarter a day, no joke. so how much did you pay for the half of lemon diesel?


----------



## theexpress (Sep 14, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> dude, I run through a quarter a day, no joke. so how much did you pay for the half of lemon diesel?


 
200$ for A HALF....... and fuck man it was worth it im just not used to paying at all or that much for weed...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 14, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea man i feed them nutrients and the next mourning they looked like that had doubled in size hahah got to love this fuckin bad ass fast growin dank strain  the clonhe from this plant is doing great i will do a veg and clone update probly tomorrow


sweet.... its always a pleasure watching you grow...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 14, 2010)

theexpress said:


> 200$ for A HALF....... and fuck man it was worth it im just not used to paying at all or that much for weed...


That's about the going rate for a half in hawaii, maybe a little bit more. Depends if you know the dude or not.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 14, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> That's about the going rate for a half in hawaii, maybe a little bit more. Depends if you know the dude or not.


well after oct. i wont be needing to buy bud for a loooooooooooooooooooooooooong time


----------



## Fditty00 (Sep 14, 2010)

howak47 said:


> hahah shit works really good i got a ball of it i go between beelasso ,herbiron or a fat joint hahahha
> 
> oo yea chi i got a sourkush update video iam loading up now should be up later today 2 1/2 WEEKS IN TO FLOWER ALREADY FROSTY HAHHAH





Dr. Greenhorn said:


> 2 lighters a week? what you smoking, rocks? LOL!


Muhhahahahahahahah!

U get any of that True Breed smoke on the island Doc?


Howak, that SK is drippin like my shaft after Freaknik!! Nice brah


----------



## theexpress (Sep 14, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Muhhahahahahahahah!
> 
> U get any of that True Breed smoke on the island Doc?
> 
> ...


lol ............ give it 2-3 more weeks and then we will see kiefey


----------



## howak47 (Sep 14, 2010)

[youtube]P-OtWSebbNo[/youtube]


----------



## howak47 (Sep 14, 2010)

new homemade gas mask bong

[youtube]pddRBhgTPXM[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 14, 2010)

howak47 said:


> new homemade gas mask bong
> 
> [youtube]pddRBhgTPXM[/youtube]


 Haha! Awesome man. That's dope!!


----------



## Fditty00 (Sep 14, 2010)

Aaaaaaaa, I'm just a clone maaaa-chine! And I don't work for nobody but you!

Nice update brah, that LS is fuckin ginormous. Glad you got a cooltube good werk!


----------



## genuity (Sep 14, 2010)

looking good howak47.


----------



## poplars (Sep 14, 2010)

Sweet God:


Sour Kush bubba:


THC Bomb x Bubblegum:


Sour Kush Bubba green:



Sour Kush Diesel:


Northern Lights:


The Church:


AK47:


Northern Lights:


Sour Kush Bubba green:


Sour Kush Bubba:


Sour Kush Diesel:



as far as dankness of buds go . . . . sour kush is definitely the winner....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 14, 2010)

all those look nice and dank poplars.


----------



## poplars (Sep 14, 2010)

thanks man...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 14, 2010)

hay hay lookey here...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 14, 2010)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]P-OtWSebbNo[/youtube]


I dont know how many cfls or what kind you are using but they are doing work to veg those monsters.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 14, 2010)

chi now thats some pretty pics.


----------



## poplars (Sep 14, 2010)

those are my pics . . . I wish more people other than chitown would actually click on my p ics . . . jesus..

I do after all take the extra fuckin half hour to upload the full quality shit . . . . it's a straight up slap in the face when people only look at the thumbnails . . .


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 14, 2010)

poplars said:


> those are my pics . . . I wish more people other than chitown would actually click on my p ics . . . jesus..
> 
> I do after all take the extra fuckin half hour to upload the full quality shit . . . . it's a straight up slap in the face when people only look at the thumbnails . . .


I clicked on it but not up close like that.


----------



## poplars (Sep 14, 2010)

meh if you click on it, then click on it again it zooms in.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 14, 2010)

poplars said:


> meh if you click on it, then click on it again it zooms in.


On the photobucket page?i never knew thanks for that.As soon as i can ill rep you.Right now it says i did it too much already.


----------



## howak47 (Sep 14, 2010)

poplars said:


> those are my pics . . . I wish more people other than chitown would actually click on my p ics . . . Jesus..
> 
> I do after all take the extra fuckin half hour to upload the full quality shit . . . . It's a straight up slap in the face when people only look at the thumbnails . . .


damn poplars all them plants lookin fuckin great man !!! I did not know you could click on them and get that close on photobucket ...iam glad i know now iam lookin at them right now i would +rep you but i cant


----------



## howak47 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey is anybody else getting a warning message when you sign on to rollitup?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 14, 2010)

howak47 said:


> Hey is anybody else getting a warning message when you sign on to rollitup?


 Yeah its weird if you ask me.Some threads i go to i get it and some i dont.


----------



## howak47 (Sep 14, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> yeah its weird if you ask me.some threads i go to i get it and some i dont.


 i have never had it happen on here


----------



## theexpress (Sep 14, 2010)

poplars said:


> those are my pics . . . I wish more people other than chitown would actually click on my p ics . . . jesus..
> 
> I do after all take the extra fuckin half hour to upload the full quality shit . . . . it's a straight up slap in the face when people only look at the thumbnails . . .


you knoe i gotta expect shit up close like that.. your plants comming along very nicely all of them


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 15, 2010)

poplars said:


> those are my pics . . . I wish more people other than chitown would actually click on my p ics . . . jesus..
> 
> I do after all take the extra fuckin half hour to upload the full quality shit . . . . it's a straight up slap in the face when people only look at the thumbnails . . .


lol i click the pics, its just that it brings you to your profile, so it has to load all that shit for every single [pic, if you use the IMG code it puts the pic on the page nice and big.


----------



## poplars (Sep 15, 2010)

I know how to do that . . . my pics are so big I don't like to flood people's forums with my pics.... 

I mean the only other alternative, is that I post links without small thumbnails to let you know which plant . . . .


----------



## poplars (Sep 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> you knoe i gotta expect shit up close like that.. your plants comming along very nicely all of them


thanks bro you truly did bless me with this strain . . .


----------



## theexpress (Sep 15, 2010)

poplars said:


> thanks bro you truly did bless me with this strain . . .


if you wish to honer me.... build a place of worship in my name, and have it facing twords mecca {chicago} and pray to me 5-8 times a day....


LOL im just fucking with you!!!!!


----------



## poplars (Sep 15, 2010)

lolol hahahahahahah start a religion based on sour kush . . . . sounds familiar eh? hahaha.

but yeah bro I'd say the SK standing tall in my garden is as much of a monument as you need .


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 15, 2010)

howak47 said:


> Hey is anybody else getting a warning message when you sign on to rollitup?


What's the warning message look like? I never got one before. I can tell you what an infraction looks like though, lol!


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 15, 2010)

poplars are those trichs all cloudy now? u should be expecting pretty soon right!? +rep


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 15, 2010)

poplars said:


> Sweet God:
> 
> 
> Sour Kush bubba:
> ...


u will soon be sleeping in budz buddy.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 15, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> poplars are those trichs all cloudy now? u should be expecting pretty soon right!? +rep


i seen yall gotta hurricane on the way man.. everything good?


----------



## howak47 (Sep 15, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> What's the warning message look like? I never got one before. I can tell you what an infraction looks like though, lol!


 it was a red screen ....but its not doing it anymore


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 15, 2010)

howak47 said:


> it was a red screen ....but its not doing it anymore


weird..... I just got through reading a dudes journal I follow and I found this tidbit of info that was posted. very interesting....


Advisory provided by Google
Safe Browsing
Diagnostic page for rollitup.org/toke-n-talk

What is the current listing status for rollitup.org/toke-n-talk?

Site is listed as suspicious - visiting this website may harm your computer.

Part of this site was listed for suspicious activity 1 time(s) over the past 90 days.

What happened when Google visited this site?

Of the 47 pages that we tested on the site over the past 90 days, 31 page(s) resulted in malicious software being downloaded and installed without user consent. The last time that Google visited this site was on 2010-09-14, and the last time that suspicious content was found on this site was on 2010-09-14.

Malicious software is hosted on 1 domain(s), including cnjug.com/.

1 domain(s) appear to be functioning as intermediaries for distributing malware to visitors of this site, including drads.net/.

This site was hosted on 1 network(s) including AS46176 (SKIPL).

Has this site acted as an intermediary resulting in further distribution of malware?

Over the past 90 days, rollitup.org/toke-n-talk did not appear to function as an intermediary for the infection of any sites.

Has this site hosted malware?

No, this site has not hosted malicious software over the past 90 days.

How did this happen?

In some cases, third parties can add malicious code to legitimate sites, which would cause us to show the warning message.

Next steps:

* Return to the previous page.
* If you are the owner of this website, you can request a review of your site using Google Webmaster Tools. More information about the review process is available in Google's Webmaster Help Centre.

Updated 24 hours ago

©2008 Google - Google Home


----------



## theexpress (Sep 15, 2010)

checked up on my sourkush and she is doing fucking great!!!!!! nuggs everywere jack!!!!! i dont even know were im gonna store all those swolle ass colas..... there not even gonna fit in my swolle ass one gallon glass jar!!!! lol I THINK I NEED A BIGGER BOAT..... im not trying to break those buds down untill its time for them to be smoked!....

anyway my eye tells me in right around 4 weeks into bloom....... in about 32 days i will be choping.....32-34..


----------



## theexpress (Sep 15, 2010)

i will be posting an update on her soon.... today or tommorow... the pix were taken 5 days ago today... so the plant is a lil farthur into bloom then you will see..... i will do another fresher update right before the chop.... prolly week before chop or right before chop update...


its looking like ima clear 5 ounces!!!!!! prolly with ease!


----------



## Fditty00 (Sep 15, 2010)

^^^ draw up some pix esse!!


Poplars, great lookin plants bro. Seriously!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 15, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> ^^^ draw up some pix esse!!
> 
> 
> Poplars, great lookin plants bro. Seriously!


i got yall.... how can i not.... after howak, and poplars are holding it down soo strong... i gotta follow suit!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 15, 2010)

evry once in a while.. i gotta feed my dogs!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 15, 2010)

lil some some extra....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice homie. I thought you said it was a guerilla grow?


----------



## theexpress (Sep 15, 2010)

lol i talk too much huh???.....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## theexpress (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## theexpress (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## theexpress (Sep 15, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Nice homie. I thought you said it was a guerilla grow?


 
yes you are right.... IMA GORILLA AND IM GROWING IT... SO IT IS A GORILLA GROW..


----------



## theexpress (Sep 15, 2010)

plant is like 34-36 inches high.......... with many many well over a foot long colas/branches


lol i fucked up there... its a lil over 3 feet... 3 feet=36..... this plant is prolly 4-5 inches over 3 feet tall..... it comes to my hip im 6 foot 2.... so this plant is prolly like 40-41inches tall..... and just has wide if not wider


----------



## Fditty00 (Sep 15, 2010)

I'd rep all of y'all, but the system here sux! I haven't givin out rep in months. Still says I gotta spread it around Rep for all! In my eyes lol. 


Naw, I'll go to some bullshit thread and do a random Rep Driveby!!


----------



## poplars (Sep 15, 2010)

nice bro reminds me of this plant!
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture143.jpg
just a little bit behind this plant in flower, yours is more where my other ones are at.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 15, 2010)

poplars said:


> nice bro reminds me of this plant!
> http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture143.jpg
> just a little bit behind this plant in flower, yours is more where my other ones are at.


those pix are like 5-6 days old bro...


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 15, 2010)

Lookin good chi, them plants got some fat ass fan leaves, cant wait to see the classic SK frost


----------



## Fditty00 (Sep 15, 2010)

They look like green ass helicopters.


----------



## howak47 (Sep 15, 2010)

lookin great chi how many you got goin out there? hey look at this bullshit attitude seed bank just posted another sourkush watch this [youtube]MoZxl6rPb_s&feature=sub[/youtube]


----------



## Fditty00 (Sep 15, 2010)

He called it headband at the end. I watched out this morning, I was more impressed that on the bottom of the screen, it says. La Con now in stock!! Doh! I just scoured the earth for some of those, I got mine much cheaper tho.


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 15, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i seen yall gotta hurricane on the way man.. everything good?


idk yet seems to be a pretty big one headed right for us....just hope that electricity dont go out man! idk wa umma do i mean my bigest tree is pretty much done all the trichs are cloudy and 20% amber so i mean it wont hurt that plant too bad...im worried about my other budding clone and my topped plant thats in vegge! ahh idk lol i mean i guess i can use those days to harvest if worse comes to worse


----------



## Fditty00 (Sep 15, 2010)

^^ your vegg plant will be fine to. Just the clone to worry bout. Stay safe mang


----------



## Fditty00 (Sep 15, 2010)

Who seen that 13 second knockout on the new Ultimate Fighter? Dayyuuuummmmmmmmm


----------



## genuity (Sep 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> yes you are right.... IMA GORILLA AND IM GROWING IT... SO IT IS A GORILLA GROW..


thats whats up!!


howak47 said:


> lookin great chi how many you got goin out there? hey look at this bullshit attitude seed bank just posted another sourkush watch this [youtube]MoZxl6rPb_s&feature=sub[/youtube]


that is sad!!!!


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 15, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Who seen that 13 second knockout on the new Ultimate Fighter? Dayyuuuummmmmmmmm


i musta just missed it! i 4got it was on tonight and turned it on 15mins late but i watchin it


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 15, 2010)

they got me all confused n shit.. i got dna sour kush, and i believe my headband is too.. but they are completely different..


----------



## Fditty00 (Sep 15, 2010)

My homie bought 20 headbands, said he got 7 phenos. Ouch


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 15, 2010)

lol that commercial was hilarious


----------



## howak47 (Sep 15, 2010)

*Reserva Privada Sour Kush AKA Headband Feminized*

Price: £60.00




In Stock         Feminized Seeds Per Pack 06 Seeds  Quantity: 




Overall Rating:




*Sex :* Feminized
*Type :* Mostly indica
*Flowering :* 
*Genetics :* Sour Diesel x OG Kush
*Flowering Time :* Medium
*Outdoor Harvest :* 
*Height :* Medium
*THC Level : * 
*Characteristics :* High is completely medical and not too over-powering 
Reserva Privada Sour Kush AKA Headband has a great yield, and the high is completely medical and not too over-powering. Finding a keeper mother is easy in a pack of 6 and this plant clones easily as well, rooting in 8-10 days. She grows fast in vegetive stage and spreads out wide to produce many tops and an even canopy. Producing heavy resin early and a great aroma, our Headband has bag and head appeal. She doesn&#8217;t grow as tall as Sour Diesel or as stretchy as the OG Kush and is not so picky with the nutrients. She has a fuely-soury taste and smell with a long lasting high. She is a good all day smoke that won&#8217;t knock you down like some of the heavy indicas and is a good strain for anxiety. This original cross is not the 707 or any other clone only "Headband," this cross was made by reversing the OG Kush to pollinate the Sour Diesel.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 16, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4649173]Lookin good chi, them plants got some fat ass fan leaves, cant wait to see the classic SK frost [/QUOTE]

its already frost has hell just my cam sux


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 16, 2010)

thinking about it they may not run the dna "sourkush" anymore.. because dna n reserva are one in the same. why would they have 2 of the same named strains..


----------



## poplars (Sep 16, 2010)

profit off of people's stupidity, nothing more.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 16, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thinking about it they may not run the dna "sourkush" anymore.. because dna n reserva are one in the same. why would they have 2 of the same named strains..


there is only one sourkush in my book... and im bout to blow a bowl of it right now.. followed by a bowl of the also ever powerful lemon diesel!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 16, 2010)

well the blue cheese clone was set to be harvested in about another week....but last night i noticed a little bit of hermieing getting ready to start on like 2 buds so iam moving it out of tent and into dark for a couple of days and going to harvest it ..... buds are pretty dense and trics are real milky with a tiny bit of amber on a few so it should be fine it will only be like 1week early or really like 5 days i will probly make a short video to show u all what it looks like


----------



## howak47 (Sep 16, 2010)

theexpress said:


> there is only one sourkush in my book... and im bout to blow a bowl of it right now.. followed by a bowl of the also ever powerful lemon diesel!


 HELL YEA MAN THE ONE AND ONLY SOURKUSH


----------



## theexpress (Sep 16, 2010)

howak47 said:


> lookin great chi how many you got goin out there? hey look at this bullshit attitude seed bank just posted another sourkush watch this [youtube]MoZxl6rPb_s&feature=sub[/youtube]


lol man im gonna have to choke some of those dutch faggits bro!!!! i knew there sk wasnt a bubba x sour d. cross..... im sure they were selling fake head band and tryna call it sourkush { bubba kush x e.c.s.d.} it was prolly fake headband the whole time!

now there tryna call fake headband sourkush {og x s.d.}


----------



## theexpress (Sep 16, 2010)

howak47 said:


> HELL YEA MAN THE ONE AND ONLY SOURKUSH


 
aww hell naw my folks howak brought it back real quick.... fuck yeah wish i could rep ya


----------



## poplars (Sep 17, 2010)

feeding the SK a 100% dose of 11-54-4 again today 

they're kickin ASS

their phs are all in the 7.0 range so its time to feed!


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey Howak. That package show up yet? I mailed one out to Amsterdam the same day as yours and it already showed.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 17, 2010)

poplars said:


> feeding the SK a 100% dose of 11-54-4 again today
> 
> they're kickin ASS
> 
> their phs are all in the 7.0 range so its time to feed!


i will be feeding 15-30-18 on monday.......... hope she ready..


----------



## genuity (Sep 17, 2010)

dam that sour d pheno is looking real good!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 17, 2010)

genuity said:


> dam that sour d pheno is looking real good!!!!


yes it is but i know the bubba pheno is the beez neez


----------



## genuity (Sep 17, 2010)

theexpress said:


> yes it is but i know the bubba pheno is the beez neez


thats whats up!!i'm jus a (sour d) man myself.
i know both phenos more than likely kick ass,but that lime green,mouth watering bud, is jus asking for a white grape wrap.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 17, 2010)

genuity said:


> thats whats up!!i'm jus a (sour d) man myself.
> i know both phenos more than likely kick ass,but that lime green,mouth watering bud, is jus asking for a white grape wrap.


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hell yeah why not... glad you like her


----------



## howak47 (Sep 17, 2010)

heres a couple of pics of the blue cheese clone that hermed on me at the beginning of the 8th week flowering but it was pretty much ready anyways but i have had it in the dark bathroom for about 48 hours so it will be harvested this weekend buds are more dense than the last bc i did and it smells just like blueberrys uummmm also made a new drying box out of a 30gal rubbermaid container i will have a video of it when i harvest this plant


----------



## theexpress (Sep 17, 2010)

howak47 said:


> heres a couple of pics of the blue cheese clone that hermed on me at the beginning of the 8th week flowering but it was pretty much ready anyways but i have had it in the dark bathroom for about 48 hours so it will be harvested this weekend buds are more dense than the last bc i did and it smells just like blueberrys uummmm also made a new drying box out of a 30gal rubbermaid container i will have a video of it when i harvest this plant


man everytime i turn around your harvesting something new!!!! lol congrats lucky ass


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 17, 2010)

lol fa real, he's always cuttin something down!

+REP


----------



## theexpress (Sep 17, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4657310]lol fa real, he's always cuttin something down!

+REP[/QUOTE]

shit im telling ya man... ima rep him to when i can...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah that perpetual harvest works out great always got something entering the flower room and something comes out looking dank as shit.


----------



## The Snowman (Sep 17, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah that perpetual harvest works out great always got something entering the flower room and something comes out looking dank as shit.


it's a good way to cut down on all the back braking trimming


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 17, 2010)

The Snowman said:


> it's a good way to cut down on all the back braking trimming


 Hell yeah.Im starting up my perpetual grow now.Its going to be fun.


----------



## The Snowman (Sep 17, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Hell yeah.Im starting up my perpetual grow now.Its going to be fun.


same here, just gotta get a few new fans and carbon filter


----------



## theexpress (Sep 17, 2010)

ayyyyyyy howak.... wassup with that outdoor bluemoonshine out there....? can we get a look at her in the near future? she gotta be almost ready by now.....


----------



## howak47 (Sep 17, 2010)

theexpress said:


> ayyyyyyy howak.... wassup with that outdoor bluemoonshine out there....? can we get a look at her in the near future? she gotta be almost ready by now.....


 yea man i looked at it today and it dont look so great it hermed real bad looks like ill get about a quarter off of it but the buds that are on there are packed with crystal and look almost ready probly come down in about a week or 2


----------



## Someguy15 (Sep 17, 2010)

mmmmm, I wanna find myself a blueberry strain! A nice harvest yet again man.


----------



## howak47 (Sep 17, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> mmmmm, I wanna find myself a blueberry strain! A nice harvest yet again man.


 thanks man


----------



## theexpress (Sep 17, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea man i looked at it today and it dont look so great it hermed real bad looks like ill get about a quarter off of it but the buds that are on there are packed with crystal and look almost ready probly come down in about a week or 2


 
still free weed


----------



## howak47 (Sep 17, 2010)

theexpress said:


> man everytime i turn around your harvesting something new!!!! lol congrats lucky ass


hahahaha thanks chi!!!

[QUOTE="SICC";4657310]lol fa real, he's always cuttin something down!

+REP[/QUOTE]
hahahha i try i really was hurtin iam completely out i had to go buy a shitty sack to hold me till this is dry and in the jars


----------



## theexpress (Sep 17, 2010)

howak47 said:


> hahahaha thanks chi!!!
> 
> 
> hahahha i try i really was hurtin iam completely out i had to go buy a shitty sack to hold me till this is dry and in the jars


did you have to grab some mids bro?


----------



## howak47 (Sep 17, 2010)

theexpress said:


> still free weed


hell yea you damn right hahaha dank free weed at that


----------



## theexpress (Sep 17, 2010)

howak47 said:


> hell yea you damn right hahaha dank free weed at that


lol i was gonna say if you dont want it ill smoke it!!! hahahaha....


----------



## howak47 (Sep 17, 2010)

theexpress said:


> did you have to grab some mids bro?


 yea and its some low grade mids i just been smokin blunts and J's of it hahahah cant stand to smoke it in a bong need something to cover the taste


----------



## howak47 (Sep 17, 2010)

i still have some keif from the bubbakush so i been puttin it in the blunts with that mid to make it alot better


----------



## theexpress (Sep 17, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea and its some low grade mids i just been smokin blunts and J's of it hahahah cant stand to smoke it in a bong need something to cover the taste


hahahahahaha my man said and its some low grade mids..... its all good in a few days you will be smoking blueberry cheese... sometimes we gotta suffer


----------



## poplars (Sep 17, 2010)

ahh I can't wait to try the infamous sour kush for the first time . . . it's gonna be so awesome . .. . . ..fuck.

btw i protected my garden tonight. not gonna let any rain hit those buds


----------



## theexpress (Sep 17, 2010)

poplars said:


> ahh I can't wait to try the infamous sour kush for the first time . . . it's gonna be so awesome . .. . . ..fuck.
> 
> btw i protected my garden tonight. not gonna let any rain hit those buds


man i cant wait to fill my jars again.... i got a gram and a half of sk left!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 18, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea and its some low grade mids i just been smokin blunts and J's of it hahahah cant stand to smoke it in a bong need something to cover the taste


i agree man, mid in a bing or pipe feels all dry n nasty tastin.. i hate when i run out.. when im about to smoke a mid blunt it's always like i have to prepare myself for it.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 18, 2010)

some big ass storms rolling threw here! its 10:30 but dark has hell man!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 18, 2010)

theexpress said:


> hahahahahaha my man said and its some low grade mids..... Its all good in a few days you will be smoking blueberry cheese... Sometimes we gotta suffer


 yea sometimes we do have to suffer but you are right it will be blueberry time in a few days !!! Iam loading up a video of it now be about 10minutes


----------



## theexpress (Sep 18, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea sometimes we do have to suffer but you are right it will be blueberry time in a few days !!! Iam loading up a video of it now be about 10minutes


cool.... ill be right here waiting lol


----------



## howak47 (Sep 18, 2010)

theexpress said:


> cool.... Ill be right here waiting lol


 ok maan !!! Yea iam thinking about getting the bluemoonshine cause something has been eating buds it looks like !!! May want to chop it before i lose anymore what do u think


----------



## howak47 (Sep 18, 2010)

[youtube]_hA7hfTx-Vk[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Sep 18, 2010)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]_hA7hfTx-Vk[/youtube]


nice lil dryer!! that strain looks dank but low has hell yieding..


----------



## theexpress (Sep 18, 2010)

howak47 said:


> ok maan !!! Yea iam thinking about getting the bluemoonshine cause something has been eating buds it looks like !!! May want to chop it before i lose anymore what do u think


lol it was prolly just birds picking off some seeds lol...... how bad are thay? think you can squeeze out a week?...... maybe get a few pics....


----------



## howak47 (Sep 18, 2010)

theexpress said:


> nice lil dryer!! that strain looks dank but low has hell yieding..


thanks chi!!! yea this one will probly be right under 1 oz but it was a clone and it was a week early 



theexpress said:


> lol it was prolly just birds picking off some seeds lol...... how bad are thay? think you can squeeze out a week?...... maybe get a few pics....


no dont look like birds something took a stem with bud on it off like a big rabbit or something hahahh i dont know i will try to get out there and get a pic soon ...also the spot i got it in isnt really that good i will find a better spot next time not enough sun


----------



## theexpress (Sep 18, 2010)

howak47 said:


> thanks chi!!! yea this one will probly be right under 1 oz but it was a clone and it was a week early
> 
> no dont look like birds something took a stem with bud on it off like a big rabbit or something hahahh i dont know i will try to get out there and get a pic soon ...also the spot i got it in isnt really that good i will find a better spot next time not enough sun


so a whole cola is missing? lower one? coulda been a rabbit, pr maybe from a bad storm or strong wind to....

i mean i cant see the plant so i dont know about how long it needs.... i would wait since it hermied, and harvest is low anyway i would atleast let it fully mature...


----------



## howak47 (Sep 18, 2010)

theexpress said:


> so a whole cola is missing? lower one? coulda been a rabbit, pr maybe from a bad storm or strong wind to....


 yea a nice size lower one there is another nice size one near the bottom thats bigger than the main cola i hope nothing getts that one


----------



## theexpress (Sep 18, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea a nice size lower one there is another nice size one near the bottom thats bigger than the main cola i hope nothing getts that one


use a urine soaked sock!!! w/e you can ... human hair, dog hair......


----------



## theexpress (Sep 18, 2010)

garlic, and vinigar are also great rabbit deterants... what i did was i took a small water bottle, poked holes in it... filled it with paper towls then poured some vinigar in it, some fresh diced garlic, and some black and cayanne pepper wich rabbits also hate... then i put it by my plants.. it has holes to fumigate the area, but the plastic will protect it from rain washing it out..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 18, 2010)

nice vid howak.. i made a drying box almost like that yesterday, yours is better and i'm stealing your idea


----------



## theexpress (Sep 18, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> nice vid howak.. i made a drying box almost like that yesterday, yours is better and i'm stealing your idea


lol hay atleast he kept it real......... wish dna would send me an e mail like that......


----------



## Someguy15 (Sep 18, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol hay atleast he kept it real......... wish dna would send me an e mail like that......


 lol still hanging on the SK steal? Theirs is crappy anyways I hear...


----------



## poplars (Sep 18, 2010)

lol I have proof theirs is crappier.

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture161.jpg


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 18, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol hay atleast he kept it real......... wish dna would send me an e mail like that......


Gotta keep it real, no other way to be.



Someguy15 said:


> lol still hanging on the SK steal? Theirs is crappy anyways I hear...


theirs is actually pretty decent.. 



poplars said:


> lol I have proof theirs is crappier.
> 
> http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture161.jpg


very nicely done poplars, i hope my dna sk is just as frosty this time around. im not sure if the sk bean that i got was reservas headband aka sk, or if it was dna's sk.. they confused the fuck outta me.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 18, 2010)

poplars said:


> lol I have proof theirs is crappier.
> 
> http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture161.jpg


It's cool how you can zoom up so close on the trichs. I was having fun playin' with the picture. lol . looks awesome. +rep!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 18, 2010)

you can skii off those buds....


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 18, 2010)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]_hA7hfTx-Vk[/youtube]


u dont think that box with all those fans will dry ur bud out too fast?


----------



## poplars (Sep 18, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Gotta keep it real, no other way to be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 not that I would know for sure, I'm just making a bet that it's gonna be nowhere near as frosty as this SK .



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> It's cool how you can zoom up so close on the trichs. I was having fun playin' with the picture. lol . looks awesome. +rep!


hell yeah that's why I take the time to upload it full quality!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 18, 2010)

checked on my sk tonight... even by lighter light she is greasy has fuck and buds are filling in nicely!!!! gonna do an update in like 2 weeks or so

forgot to mention i fed at like 130% ish dose nutes//. plus one teaspoon snow storm ultra


----------



## poplars (Sep 18, 2010)

well my protection got fucked up by the wind so I'm letting them go through the light rain.

shaking them off every few hours .


----------



## theexpress (Sep 18, 2010)

poplars said:


> well my protection got fucked up by the wind so I'm letting them go through the light rain.
> 
> shaking them off every few hours .


i think you will be alright...


----------



## poplars (Sep 19, 2010)

yeah I'll be alright, only thing I'm worried about at this point is snapped branches....

but I have them walled up on all sizes to stop gusts from breaking shit . . .


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 19, 2010)

poplars said:


> well my protection got fucked up by the wind so I'm letting them go through the light rain.
> 
> shaking them off every few hours .


just spemnt tho whole morning nailing the roof bac on to my greenhouse...its pretty crazy down here alreadyour avacado tree just got a 30ft branch ripped of it and it landed on 3 $400 citrus trees! and we lost about 5-6 banana trees that wur ripped up and caqrried down the street! consider urselves lucky lol! and this is the begining of wats to come


----------



## poplars (Sep 19, 2010)

everything is 100% FINE after a hardcore night . . . 


apparently after my initial shake-off that got a shitload of water off em last night it didn't rain much more. so they were all pretty much dry from the wind when I went out there!!!!


no crystal loss WHATSOEVER!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 19, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> u dont think that box with all those fans will dry ur bud out too fast?


 no its workin fine those fans are not strong got 1 blownin over the tops of the bud and the fan at the bottom is the exhaust


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 19, 2010)

So pop, did that pollination ever work?


----------



## poplars (Sep 19, 2010)

idk man it seems like it did but I can't say for sure...


I'm tempted to use the rest of my pollen and try a few more .

I do still have 3 seeds left on SK so that's enough to start a whole new seed stock.

plus I have a clone if I really have to use it, I'd just rather start from new seed stock tho.

and man they're looking MORE crystally than they did before the rain, its amazing . . . .


----------



## howak47 (Sep 19, 2010)

everybody look at this crazy shit i got some kind of mushroom growing in the pot with the revegged rocklock what should i do transplant it out of that soil or what?

[youtube]hJRy0iHEz2s[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 19, 2010)

howak47 said:


> everybody look at this crazy shit i got some kind of mushroom growing in the pot with the revegged rocklock what should i do transplant it out of that soil or what?
> 
> [youtube]hJRy0iHEz2s[/youtube]


 eat it.... nah j/p 

i just germed a rocklock seed, how is the reveg, what made you want to do it.


----------



## howak47 (Sep 19, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> eat it.... nah j/p
> 
> i just germed a rocklock seed, how is the reveg, what made you want to do it.


 man it revegged so fuckin fast looks great !!! i did it so i could get a clone off of it cause it was a great yeilder and is super dank


----------



## poplars (Sep 19, 2010)

mushrooms are no good man......kmake sure the spores don't spread to the other soil . . . . .

take clones and trash it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 19, 2010)

thats why i popped it man, i heard the yield was incredible, then i looked it up on google and your vids were the first vids to pop up. 
i had a choice between rock lock , warlock, chronic.. or i was gonna reveg my sensi star since my widow is gone i need a new homerun yielder.


----------



## howak47 (Sep 19, 2010)

poplars said:


> mushrooms are no good man......kmake sure the spores don't spread to the other soil . . . . .
> 
> take clones and trash it.


i got them out real carefully ...i think its the soil being that old its been in pot for like 7 months or something like that iam goin to see how it goes if they come back i will do something with the plant


----------



## Someguy15 (Sep 19, 2010)

howak47 said:


> everybody look at this crazy shit i got some kind of mushroom growing in the pot with the revegged rocklock what should i do transplant it out of that soil or what?


 I would say you're over watering or don't have enough air movement around the soil in there. The top couple inches of your soil should dry out rapidly... it must be staying very damp to allow shrooms to grow.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 19, 2010)

Yeah it gotta be over watering, i has that same shit im my soil when i got this organic shit, my plants got stunted and a bunch of shrooms were poppin up.


----------



## howak47 (Sep 19, 2010)

yea it does not have good air movement and its really damp i skipped watering it tonight


----------



## howak47 (Sep 19, 2010)

[youtube]weC4WbKlmyk[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Sep 19, 2010)

hell da fuck yeah howak!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!^^^


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 20, 2010)

looking real good howak..Shit is real critical in there.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 20, 2010)

nice update howak, lol now im trying to get my tent back up like yours. i gotta veg longer i guess.. once again good job.


----------



## howak47 (Sep 20, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> looking real good howak..Shit is real critical in there.


thanks man!!!



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> nice update howak, lol now im trying to get my tent back up like yours. i gotta veg longer i guess.. once again good job.


thanks for the comments !!!! shit some of those plants i put in there when they was at 12 to 14 inchs tall and they grew like 3 times that hahah i really like it when they are around 2 to 2 1/2 ft tall they finish alot faster it seems


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 20, 2010)

thats way bigger than my 5-9 inch clones man +rep.. im just so damn impatient sometimes. how many girls you got, and how much height,, my tent is 2x4x7.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2010)

howak47 said:


> thanks man!!!
> 
> thanks for the comments !!!! shit some of those plants i put in there when they was at 12 to 14 inchs tall and they grew like 3 times that hahah i really like it when they are around 2 to 2 1/2 ft tall they finish alot faster it seems


funny you say that i also beleave that sexually mature plants... [alternating internodes} bloom faster then sexually immature plants....

btw pop those nyc purp diesels as soon u get them.......


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 20, 2010)

theexpress said:


> funny you say that i also beleave that sexually mature plants... [alternating internodes} bloom faster then sexually immature plants....
> 
> btw pop those nyc purp diesels as soon u get them.......


i agree with that completely, i hate waiting for a seedling to start flowering without sexing itself, i think its like an extra 7-10 days sometimes longer.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2010)

picked up a half of l.a. confidential..... and while it is kiefey has fuck, and has a purple calyx pheno to it its alright.. not overly potent..... taste real nice though


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 20, 2010)

theexpress said:


> picked up a half of l.a. confidential..... and while it is kiefey has fuck, and has a purple calyx pheno to it its alright.. not overly potent..... taste real nice though


 I was hearing that alot about la con.Some people just dont like it i guess.Its always been something i wanted to try just i hate the fact it is a small yielder.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 20, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I was hearing that alot about la con.Some people just dont like it i guess.Its always been something i wanted to try just i hate the fact it is a small yielder.


all the good ones are.


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 20, 2010)

wat up guys got a question....hhurricane igor hit us last night and power has been out all day...my tree is set to comeone at 6am and off at 6pm...well im just gettiing my power bac and im wondering seeing as my tree has been in darkness all day could i turn the lights on for 7pm to 7am? will this effect my tree in anyway? sucks man we where like the last of the 60,000 houses to go out though we was gonna make it but plz could i get feeback asap thanks alot


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 20, 2010)

They should be fine, how long have they been flowering? Its only one day out of the 12/12 tho.


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 20, 2010)

been about 56 days into flower its almost done just waitin for trichs to ripen


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh ok, well they should be fine, like i said it was only a day, and im sure the genetics are pretty stable, what are you running?


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 20, 2010)

i had to degreade to cfls  but yea just a cfl project...i had to move from the states so i left behind my two grow tents and my cargiver card...and 7 immature plants and 2budding...oh well but yea my grow link is below check it out...thanks alot


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> wat up guys got a question....hhurricane igor hit us last night and power has been out all day...my tree is set to comeone at 6am and off at 6pm...well im just gettiing my power bac and im wondering seeing as my tree has been in darkness all day could i turn the lights on for 7pm to 7am? will this effect my tree in anyway? sucks man we where like the last of the 60,000 houses to go out though we was gonna make it but plz could i get feeback asap thanks alot


they will be fine.. there almost done to... there isnt even enough time for some bad shit to happen like revert to veg or herm out... your 8 weeks into bloom just chop when trichs change


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 20, 2010)

yea thats all im waiting on now...i just got did an update u guys shuld stop by lemme kno wa u think


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> yea thats all im waiting on now...i just got did an update u guys shuld stop by lemme kno wa u think


 
wish i could bro.. im on house arrest.. cant leave 50 feet from this thread... lol j/k ill check it out


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 20, 2010)

i was like wait wha lol...lemme kno wha u think


----------



## howak47 (Sep 20, 2010)

heres those couple of pics chitown !!! this plant will be chopped early cause something has been eating on it and i dont want to lose anymore bud off of it


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 20, 2010)

loooks soooo sticky!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2010)

howak47 said:


> heres those couple of pics chitown !!! this plant will be chopped early cause something has been eating on it and i dont want to lose anymore bud off of it


ooo shit something was forreal eating it lol... needed like 10-14 more days but something is better then nothing.. looks nice and greasey


----------



## howak47 (Sep 20, 2010)

yea i told you something was eating it for real hahah its all good though smells great and if it taste a little green i will smoke it in the vaporizer ahhah it makes about anything taste good


----------



## howak47 (Sep 21, 2010)

well jared up the blue cheese this mourning i got 30.1 grams off that clone !! i tried some out and sold a little to a friend it taste great without even being cured yet and has a good slight speedy high will make u want to get up and do something i will post a few pics later


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 21, 2010)

Gotta love the blue cheese .


----------



## theexpress (Sep 21, 2010)

man my outdoor sourkush is something righteous!!!!! huuuuuge ass buds gonna come off her.... many many many... 12 inch plus colas


----------



## theexpress (Sep 21, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szirJymsyHE&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Sep 21, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRj7p9dEpkE&feature=related crook county jo!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 21, 2010)

d,a, smarts....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oagSJ6W4Fxc&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Sep 21, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IH3wkdDDI8Y&feature=related


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 21, 2010)

hey chitown, use this...




....that way we don't have to open up another window


----------



## theexpress (Sep 21, 2010)

free bump j!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzxrHmWkm00&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Sep 21, 2010)

this the cut to get some good dome to..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fM6Tpkm83A

freee below zero!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 21, 2010)

man i posted this before bvut this is that crack!!!! shit makes me "shoot at everything not cocked to the right" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaAfftQFCgE

play this shit loud!!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 21, 2010)

my man is folkks like a motha fuckka..... tall gd in englewood.. b.d's and blackstones too....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okkoUEJyLcg&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Sep 21, 2010)

looks like its gonna storm hard this way.... ima get lifted and listen to shit like this....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubPlJIM9GBU&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Sep 21, 2010)

im holllllldiiiin dowwwwwwwwn da game!!!!!!!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0wEB_tlO-I&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Sep 21, 2010)

..........................................AMPED MUSIC!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgeYm0fnmhg&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Sep 21, 2010)

chitown killa cali collabo!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fe67eE49I_4&feature=related


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 21, 2010)

theexpress said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IH3wkdDDI8Y&feature=related


[email protected] the avatar.. u should retire that now..


----------



## theexpress (Sep 21, 2010)

chitown and zoo york collabbo.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4psMlS65vHA


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 21, 2010)

theexpress said:


> man i posted this before bvut this is that crack!!!! shit makes me "shoot at everything not cocked to the right" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaAfftQFCgE
> 
> play this shit loud!!!


 just make sure u dont shoot me.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 21, 2010)

pure chicago music... style, lingo, even da fuckin beat......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8iyhLI1fIw

and yes i know thats a pac beat but its not the same.. its got a chi twist to it...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 21, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> just make sure u dont shoot me.


 
fix ur hat then nigga!!!!!! lol its cocked da wrong way


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 21, 2010)

Lol nah, i rocc my hat str8 forward. everything else to the left. no nation affiliation left or right tho.. but all my boys that aint wit me is folkks.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 22, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> [email protected] the avatar.. u should retire that now..


why you hating on mad sam for??? that guy was cerified sycho goon killa!!! ... ok then how bout mr. capone and the louieville slugger?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 22, 2010)

theexpress said:


> why you hating on mad sam for??? that guy was cerified sycho goon killa!!! ... ok then how bout mr. capone and the louieville slugger?


Now thats a OG right there.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 22, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Now thats a OG right there.


yeah yeah yeah capone ran shit... even killed some guys with ball bats to the dome... but he never killed anyone from days of icepick to the balls action lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 22, 2010)

theexpress said:


> yeah yeah yeah capone ran shit... even killed some guys with ball bats to the dome... but he never killed anyone from days of icepick to the balls action lol


Where you get the avatars from im thinking of getting a new one until my plants are in full bloom.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 22, 2010)

next year ima try and grow my sk this bg......


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 22, 2010)

Good luck on that.That is a monster right there.


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 22, 2010)

wow! qur u get that pic from!?


----------



## poplars (Sep 22, 2010)

hell yeah chitown reach for the stars hahahaha


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 22, 2010)

theexpress said:


> why you hating on mad sam for??? that guy was cerified sycho goon killa!!! ... ok then how bout mr. capone and the louieville slugger?


lol, that was directed @ Doc G. For the bj penn avatar. 
i fuccs wit the mafia stories, but wasnt all of em racist..?


----------



## theexpress (Sep 22, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, that was directed @ Doc G. For the bj penn avatar.
> i fuccs wit the mafia stories, but wasnt all of em racist..?


to some degree we all a lil racist....... look in your heart and tell me it aint true.... lol


----------



## theexpress (Sep 22, 2010)

poplars said:


> hell yeah chitown reach for the stars hahahaha


lol im trying bro im trying


----------



## howak47 (Sep 22, 2010)

theexpress said:


> to some degree we all a lil racist....... look in your heart and tell me it aint true.... lol


 i think that is very true ...some just have to look deeper than others hahah


----------



## theexpress (Sep 22, 2010)

howak47 said:


> i think that is very true ...some just have to look deeper than others hahah


im super racist against cats!!!!! i hate those lil fukkers....


----------



## worm5376 (Sep 22, 2010)

I hate every color except green.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 22, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> I hate every color except green.


come to think of it... im not really racist if i hate everyone equally huh?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 22, 2010)

theexpress said:


> to some degree we all a lil racist....... look in your heart and tell me it aint true.... lol


true indeed..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 22, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, that was directed @ Doc G. For the bj penn avatar.


shit, lol! why should I retire the avatar? cause he lost his last 2 fights?? I'm a fan and a friend of BJ dude. I'm not some dude who thinks he knows MMA, picks a fighter when he is on a hotstreak, then jumps ship when the dude loses, no way. I'm a true fan. a loyal fan


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 22, 2010)

theexpress said:


> come to think of it... im not really racist if i hate everyone equally huh?


not really.. and i think thats how i am..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 22, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> shit, lol! why should I retire the avatar? cause he lost his last 2 fights?? I'm a fan and a friend of BJ dude. I'm not some dude who thinks he knows MMA, picks a fighter when he is on a hotstreak, then jumps ship when the dude loses, no way. I'm a true fan. a loyal fan


i respect that, loyalty to anything nowadays is admirable. i was joking, i believe he knows what he has to do in his next bout.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 22, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> shit, lol! why should I retire the avatar? cause he lost his last 2 fights?? I'm a fan and a friend of BJ dude. I'm not some dude who thinks he knows MMA, picks a fighter when he is on a hotstreak, then jumps ship when the dude loses, no way. I'm a true fan. a loyal fan


i feel you... bj penn is a legend... he will def. go down in the books has one of the if not THE most talented 155 pounder.... its just that lil frankie edgar has his number all day.... BUT GRAY MAYNARD HAS EDGARS NUMBER ALL DAY... thats gonna be the most boring title match ever... two div. one wrestlers who both have won most of there fights by decisssion..... wish jose aldo would gain 10 pounds and come in and show niggas whats really good!!!! BLACKHOUSE IS WERE ITS AT!!!

aldo is the spider silva of his weightclass..... and were talking prime spider silva... and the kid is like 22, or 23... he is only gonna get better


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 22, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i respect that, loyalty to anything nowadays is admirable. i was joking, i believe he knows what he has to do in his next bout.


thanks, I didn't mean it in a harsh way or anything. 


and that jumping ship from fighter to fighter was in reference to you chitown,  that's why our argument got so heated the other day. lol but it's all good


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 22, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i feel you... bj penn is a legend... he will def. go down in the books has one of the if not THE most talented 155 pounder.... its just that lil frankie edgar has his number all day.... BUT GRAY MAYNARD HAS EDGARS NUMBER ALL DAY... thats gonna be the most boring title match ever... two div. one wrestlers who both have won most of there fights by decisssion..... wish jose aldo would gain 10 pounds and come in and show niggas whats really good!!!! BLACKHOUSE IS WERE ITS AT!!!
> 
> aldo is the spider silva of his weightclass..... and were talking prime spider silva... and the kid is like 22, or 23... he is only gonna get better


 Aldo brings somethin to a fight that makes it a must watch, dude is like a lil pitbull.. i think the reason he wont go up is because 1. Dana and Co. own WEC as well so they want him to stay for viewers purpose or 2. he scared to go up, because as far as i see he's beat everything wec has to offer like mike brown, and urijah faber..plus some of the strikes he throws are off the wall amazing.
,


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> thanks, I didn't mean it in a harsh way or anything.
> 
> 
> and that jumping ship from fighter to fighter was in reference to you chitown,  that's why our argument got so heated the other day. lol but it's all good


i feel you, im a bog fight fan but i dont hold allegiance to any one. my favs are Anderson Silva and Lyoto Machida.. but machida needs a comebacc


----------



## theexpress (Sep 22, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Aldo brings somethin to a fight that makes it a must watch, dude is like a lil pitbull.. i think the reason he wont go up is because 1. Dana and Co. own WEC as well so they want him to stay for viewers purpose or 2. he scared to go up, because as far as i see he's beat everything wec has to offer like mike brown, and urijah faber..plus some of the strikes he throws are off the wall amazing.
> ,
> 
> i feel you, im a bog fight fan but i dont hold allegiance to any one. my favs are Anderson Silva and Lyoto Machida.. but machida needs a comebacc


h.w.=junior dos santos... no one can or should stand with him.. including carwin
205= shogun.... best pound for pound i.m.o.
185= spider silva... even beginning to age he is still the shit... AND I GOT MUCH LOVE FOR PALHARES TO! and vitor belfort
170=gsp... he cant be beat at 170...... i am also a big cris lights out lytle fan... he can throw them nahds and his bjj is nasty too
155=the young assasin melvyn guillard!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 22, 2010)

theexpress said:


> h.w.=junior dos santos... no one can or should stand with him.. including carwin
> 205= shogun.... best pound for pound i.m.o.
> 185= spider silva... even beginning to age he is still the shit... AND I GOT MUCH LOVE FOR PALHARES TO! and vitor belfort
> 170=gsp... he cant be beat at 170...... i am also a big cris lights out lytle fan... he can throw them nahds and his bjj is nasty too
> 155=the young assasin melvyn guillard!!!


melvin guillard!!! ya homie! big fan of his too. lyttle is a killer too, all homerun swings is all he throws, and has sick ground game.

another exciting fighter on the rise in the WEC to look out for would be 155'er anthony "showtime" pettis. he got sickass standup.


----------



## worm5376 (Sep 22, 2010)

theexpress said:


> come to think of it... im not really racist if i hate everyone equally huh?


Nope, you're a equal opportunist Racist !


----------



## howak47 (Sep 22, 2010)

[youtube]XaxUPzaOPO0[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Sep 22, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> thanks, I didn't mean it in a harsh way or anything.
> 
> 
> and that jumping ship from fighter to fighter was in reference to you chitown,  that's why our argument got so heated the other day. lol but it's all good


 
lol fuck frank mir..... you know ima jds kinda guy since the begginning! you know thats your next h.w. champ..


----------



## theexpress (Sep 22, 2010)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]XaxUPzaOPO0[/youtube]


is that a double perkulater??? nice ass bong jack!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 22, 2010)

theexpress said:


> is that a double perkulater??? nice ass bong jack!


 why yes it is !!! thanks man


----------



## worm5376 (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks like it hits smooth as shit. Gotta love quality Bongs.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 22, 2010)

howak47 said:


> why yes it is !!! thanks man


how much that run ya bro....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 22, 2010)

nice glass howak, i sold all mine now i miss that shit like crazy. hope you enjoy it!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 22, 2010)

I got a Mini LUX with a peculator on it as well, shit hits nice as fuc 

That piece looks legit, especially with the ice catcher


----------



## poplars (Sep 22, 2010)

fed everyone tonight with a 100% dose of nutes with 2 tbl spoons of molasses per gal of water!

fuckin lovin this shit.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 22, 2010)

poplars said:


> fed everyone tonight with a 100% dose of nutes with 2 tbl spoons of molasses per gal of water!
> 
> fuckin lovin this shit.


i need to go cop some blavkstrap unsulphated mollassis to


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 22, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i need to go cop some blavkstrap unsulphated mollassis to


i just re'd up on it..


----------



## howak47 (Sep 22, 2010)

theexpress said:


> how much that run ya bro....


 well i got a fuckin great deal from mly buddy that owns the shop i go to it was $125 and i got it for $60 wholesale price


----------



## howak47 (Sep 22, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4679582]I got a Mini LUX with a peculator on it as well, shit hits nice as fuc 

That piece looks legit, especially with the ice catcher [/QUOTE]
thanks for the comments!!! yea iam lovin this thing


----------



## howak47 (Sep 22, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> nice glass howak, i sold all mine now i miss that shit like crazy. hope you enjoy it!


thanks man!!! why did u sale them all?


----------



## howak47 (Sep 22, 2010)

hey chi empty your pm box!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 22, 2010)

for crack, bills a few days ago

im gettin a new one though, i want a str8 cylinder ive had perc's n catchers.. i just want a long cylinder

like this one, actually im thinkin this is the one.


----------



## howak47 (Sep 22, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> for crack, a few days ago
> 
> im gettin a new one though, i want a str8 cylinder ive had perc's n catchers.. i just want a longg cylinder


hahah for crack?? are u jokeing ?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 22, 2010)

nah, not at all.. i sold my big red one (jackie chan)for 100 and i traded a pipe and a zong for a double up.. i aint no smoker tho, just in need right now wit bills n shit i guess.

http://www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/EHLE_Glass__Clear_Cylinder_Bong_Hexagon_Foot__1000ml_292.cfm?iProductID=5914

i meant to put this up on the other post .


----------



## theexpress (Sep 22, 2010)

emptied pm box


----------



## theexpress (Sep 23, 2010)

fucking 90 out here today... maybe more could be the warmest day ever recorded in this area... has long has it hits above 92...


----------



## poplars (Sep 23, 2010)

its gonna be in the 80s for the next 4 days up here, might hit the low 90s.

it was 35 degrees this morning!


helal good for the plants aha


----------



## theexpress (Sep 23, 2010)

poplars said:


> its gonna be in the 80s for the next 4 days up here, might hit the low 90s.
> 
> it was 35 degrees this morning!
> 
> ...


lol we getting some weird weathure here but what else is new.. tomorrow is gonna be 69 all day... day and night.. lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 23, 2010)

fucc weather..

just came in from outside.. i felt like the sun was sayin fucc me


----------



## howak47 (Sep 23, 2010)

its hot as shit here 95 today but sunday monday & tuesday supposed to be in the low 80's i will be happy cause when its hot outside its hot in my house and grow room makes everything slow down i hate this shit wish i lived in a dif kind of house in a dif fucking state


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 23, 2010)

we gotta get our money up n move us and our women to cali.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 23, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> we gotta get our money up n move us and our women to cali.


naw just move to mexico and dig a tunnel from there to chicago... lol..... bring me some of that whitegirl... you know the one... <c> indy


----------



## Ditty! (Sep 23, 2010)

All because I didn't want some fuckn email!!!!


----------



## Ditty! (Sep 23, 2010)

Guess I can rep y'all finally lol.


----------



## poplars (Sep 23, 2010)

says you gave me neg rep wth... unless grey means something else?


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 23, 2010)

It means some one who's posts are low gave you a REP, it dosnt really give you points, until they get more posts.


----------



## Ditty! (Sep 23, 2010)

Lol, that's fucked up!!! I can't even rep right anymore


----------



## poplars (Sep 23, 2010)

ohhh now that makes sense thanks sicc I"ve been wondering about that for a while.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 23, 2010)

theexpress said:


> naw just move to mexico and dig a tunnel from there to chicago... lol..... bring me some of that whitegirl... you know the one... <c> indy


 if i gotta tunnel im bringin more than just cindy..


----------



## howak47 (Sep 23, 2010)

Ditty! said:


> All because I didn't want some fuckn email!!!!


 what happened?


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2010)

Ditty! said:


> Lol, that's fucked up!!! I can't even rep right anymore


dont tripp some times we gotta start from scratch! I WILL BUILD YOU BACK UP FAST NIGGA!!!! but one day.... and this day may or may not come... you will have to repay me for my services,,,,


LOL AND IF YOU DONT.... PLEASE SEE AVITAR!!! LOLOL


----------



## poplars (Sep 24, 2010)

lol he looks like a jolly fellow


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 24, 2010)

don't do it em..


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2010)

poplars said:


> lol he looks like a jolly fellow


lol one of THE jolliest


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2010)

wtf happend to ya ditty? im guessing ur accound got deleted like mine?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 24, 2010)

riu is makin ppl confirm emails to recieve a news letter and delete in active account.. ppl aint feelin it


----------



## Ditty! (Sep 24, 2010)

Yep, all on some email shit! this one is gonna get got too. Oh well. 








lol, you might need a tetanus shot vato!


----------



## Ditty! (Sep 24, 2010)

Like Meth said, "put ya balls on a dresser, and hit them shits with a spiked bat!"


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2010)

Ditty! said:


> Yep, all on some email shit! this one is gonna get got too. Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ouch holmz....... nell esse..... no tocas mi huevo's sucio!!!! lol pinche madicon!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2010)

Ditty! said:


> Like Meth said, "put ya balls on a dresser, and hit them shits with a spiked bat!"


 
lets all reach in our pocket and pull out a lil rep and give to to brother ditty in his time of need!!!!


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 24, 2010)

no doubt lol!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 24, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lets all reach in our pocket and pull out a lil rep and give to to brother ditty in his time of need!!!!


I already did.


----------



## The Snowman (Sep 24, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lets all reach in our pocket and pull out a lil rep and give to to brother ditty in his time of need!!!!



yes, lets! donee


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2010)

i would like to thank yall kindly on behaf of brother ditty... your generosity is what makes this world a great place.... can i getta hallajullah!!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2010)

ay i just though of something for ya doc.... if im the chitownexpress.... then you can be the pineappleexpress, coconuttexpress, or bannanaexpress... lol


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2010)

cool windy day in the go today.. went to go check on my sk... the bitch is doing well...... she said she would like me to take some naughty pix of her in about a week to show yall... she an attention whore like that...... she get it fom her momma... miss pre 98 bubba kush!!!

howak good luck on your conquest of the purple nyc diesel......... chi chiggity chooo choooo!!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2010)

and poplars... were those pics bro.... your boy needs to rub one out real quick...... lolol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 24, 2010)

lol, u been poppin pills today chi..?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 24, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, u been poppin pills today chi..?


I was wondering the same thing! lol


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 24, 2010)

lol! this thread is neva borin lol!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 24, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> lol! this thread is neva borin lol!


how are thing in the 'muda?.. is matthew comin that way too?


----------



## howak47 (Sep 24, 2010)

Got a new video loading up but its goin to take a fucking hour to load it up!!!! I hate this why the fuck does it take so long ...maybe i need a faster computer the videos like 5 minutes long


----------



## howak47 (Sep 24, 2010)

trynagrosumshyt said:


> lol, u been poppin pills today chi..?


 hahah i dont know bout him but i sure have bout to eat another norco


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 24, 2010)

youtube just slow, feeling good today huh? i been sober for 3 days maybe 4


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 24, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> how are thing in the 'muda?.. is matthew comin that way too?


dnt think we havin mathew havent heared much bout it...just got power outtages and my banana trees and huge avacado trees took a beating but we did prety good turned out igor was a pusssy lol!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, u been poppin pills today chi..?


naw tommorow though

keep rollin rollin rollin


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2010)

ima eat 2/10th's a gram of some of that pure molly boy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 24, 2010)

theexpress said:


> ima eat 2/10th's a gram of some of that pure molly boy!!!!!!!!!


2/10ths = 1/5th , just FYI


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 24, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> 2/10ths = 1/5th , just FYI


 lmmfao i was thinkin like can i simplify this. what is molly?


----------



## poplars (Sep 24, 2010)

molly is pure MDMA

I don't know from experience I just know my drug science.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 24, 2010)

Yeah Its pure MDMA, shit is bomb too, havent done any in a while tho.
My homie slangs boats of Ex, i used to pop that shit like crazy, shit kidna got old. I just did too much haha


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 24, 2010)

oh ok.. i cant get into to ex, ive tried.. but aint fo me


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> 2/10ths = 1/5th , just FYI


yeah but the typical molly dose is one tenth.. you know that dont [email protected] da coconutt express


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4687534]Yeah Its pure MDMA, shit is bomb too, havent done any in a while tho.
My homie slangs boats of Ex, i used to pop that shit like crazy, shit kidna got old. I just did too much haha[/QUOTE]

ex and molly are not the same.. though people may think they are... most rolls are meth, r/c's, coke laced, heroin laced, fentynal laced, all other kinds of amphetamines... maybe you might get a lil mdma in there... but most likely just other shit...

i only fucks with crystalized molly jo!

i need that pure mdma when i crave it, just like i need that pure soft white bitch when its about that time... i dont fux with that stepped on shit... lightly stepped with a lil b12 is ok... very lightly cut.... but im not gonna pay the same then.....


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 24, 2010)

Yeah i kno they're different, i was talking about taking Molly, and ex on its own lol
I've done Molly a handful of times, but i used to pop Ex like crazy


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4687684]Yeah i kno they're different, i was talking about taking Molly, and ex on its own lol
I've done Molly a handful of times, but i used to pop Ex like crazy [/QUOTE]

molly=nirvana !!!! every once in a while bro..... you need to get ya roll on


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2010)

have you rubbing your feet on da carpet feeling all good n shit.......


----------



## Ditty! (Sep 24, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i would like to thank yall kindly on behaf of brother ditty... your generosity is what makes this world a great place.... can i getta hallajullah!!!


 good look esse! 
And the rest of y'all, thx!


----------



## Ditty! (Sep 24, 2010)

theexpress said:


> ex and molly are not the same.. though people may think they are... most rolls are meth, r/c's, coke laced, heroin laced, fentynal laced, all other kinds of amphetamines... maybe you might get a lil mdma in there... but most likely just other shit...
> 
> i only fucks with crystalized molly jo!
> 
> i need that pure mdma when i crave it, just like i need that pure soft white bitch when its about that time... i dont fux with that stepped on shit... lightly stepped with a lil b12 is ok... very lightly cut.... but im not gonna pay the same then.....


 Don't front, you know you got that inositol!!!!j/k the Chi treats us right!!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2010)

Ditty! said:


> Don't front, you know you got that inositol!!!!j/k the Chi treats us right!!!


lol ima personally make sure all da bud you buy is shake.... lol

and if you somehow come across some bud... ima sneak in ya crib when ya sleep and break that shit down to shake... hahahahahahahaha j/k but funny thought


----------



## Ditty! (Sep 24, 2010)

Appreciate that!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2010)

Ditty! said:


> Appreciate that!


hahahaaahahahaha you will huh.... ok then ima break all your shit down to shake right after i eat a chicago style greasey ass italion beef sandwich with extra juice on it then break that same bud down with with greasey ass fingers ...


----------



## worm5376 (Sep 24, 2010)

theexpress said:


> hahahaaahahahaha you will huh.... ok then ima break all your shit down to shake right after i eat a chicago style greasey ass italion beef sandwich with extra juice on it then break that same bud down with with greasey ass fingers ...


Thats some hood shit right there lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 24, 2010)

theexpress said:


> yeah but the typical molly dose is one tenth.. you know that dont [email protected] da coconutt express


No I don't know that, I don't do drugs! Lol but it still = 1/5th


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> No I don't know that, I don't do drugs! Lol but it still = 1/5th


lol.... .................


----------



## howak47 (Sep 24, 2010)

[quote="sicc";4687534]yeah its pure mdma, shit is bomb too, havent done any in a while tho.
My homie slangs boats of ex, i used to pop that shit like crazy, shit kidna got old. I just did too much haha[/quote]yea thats the same as me i have done tons of the shit


----------



## howak47 (Sep 24, 2010)

FINALLY THE UPDATE VIDEO IS DONE 

[youtube]319Ag92u9Oo[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2010)

howak47 said:


> FINALLY THE UPDATE VIDEO IS DONE
> 
> [youtube]319Ag92u9Oo[/youtube]


damn everything loomks dank.. is it just ur camera or does the sk look kiefier at like 4-4.5 weeks then the bubba looks at 7.5?

anyways that male sk is gonna be good for plenty of pollin to make many crosses


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 24, 2010)

looks like a mini forrest in each tent. awesome dude. and the SK does got a lotta trich's on it.


----------



## Ditty! (Sep 24, 2010)

theexpress said:


> hahahaaahahahaha you will huh.... ok then ima break all your shit down to shake right after i eat a chicago style greasey ass italion beef sandwich with extra juice on it then break that same bud down with with greasey ass fingers ...


That sounds fun, IF I got any of that Chi City Schwagg. I'll send YOU some smoke, right after I eat this greasy ass Detroit coney dog!!!




Them plants look yummmy as fuch Howak!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 24, 2010)

[email protected] city shwagg


----------



## howak47 (Sep 24, 2010)

theexpress said:


> damn everything loomks dank.. is it just ur camera or does the sk look kiefier at like 4-4.5 weeks then the bubba looks at 7.5?
> 
> anyways that male sk is gonna be good for plenty of pollin to make many crosses


thanks for the comments chi and yea the sk is alot more kiefer than the bubba kush hahahh cant wait to start makin some new crosses  oo yea i got the PURPLE DIESEL BEANS IN THE BOX GERMINATING 
[youtube]319Ag92u9Oo[/youtube]


----------



## howak47 (Sep 24, 2010)

ditty! said:


> that sounds fun, if i got any of that chi city schwagg! I got my own weed, and so does 2 of our dispensaries. I'll send you some smoke, right after i eat this greasy ass detroit coney dog!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man 



dr. Greenhorn said:


> looks like a mini forrest in each tent. Awesome dude. And the sk does got a lotta trich's on it.


hahahha yea it does thanks for the comments dr.


----------



## howak47 (Sep 24, 2010)

HAHAHAH WATCH THESE DUMB BITCHES 

[youtube]hCHd113QYBY&feature=sub[/youtube]


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 24, 2010)

looking good! every thing greener than eva


----------



## poplars (Sep 24, 2010)

well I took pics today but I haven't uploaded em yet . . . I'll do that tomorrow


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2010)

howak47 said:


> thanks for the comments chi and yea the sk is alot more kiefer than the bubba kush hahahh cant wait to start makin some new crosses  oo yea i got the PURPLE DIESEL BEANS IN THE BOX GERMINATING
> [youtube]319Ag92u9Oo[/youtube]


lol that sk has a ways to go and the bubba will be comming down in days.... i just finished my last bowl of sk.... its gonna be about a month till its back in season! and those purple nyc diesels will both germ.... trust me... look at my avitar... ima bizzness man... lol enjoy bro.. YOU EARNT IT!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 24, 2010)

nice update howak, shit gettin thicc in there now. keep it up.


----------



## The Snowman (Sep 24, 2010)

mmm purple diesel?
where from?


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2010)

The Snowman said:


> mmm purple diesel?
> where from?


via chitown express...... not to be confused with this........http://www.marijuana-seeds-canada.com/products/next-generation-ny-purple-diesel

the purp d. that howak has is gonna str8 the fuck up looking like purple turds with some green and dark orange hairs dipped in sugar!!! the smell and taste is just like grape bubbleicious bubblegum! its not overly potent though... not like the kushes... bag appeal is of the up most!!!!!!!! no joke!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 24, 2010)

The Snowman said:


> mmm purple diesel?
> where from?


My money says it's from theexpress

edit~ theexpress beat me to the punch, lol


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> My money says it's from theexpress


 
lol...................... this guy....... theres more to him then meets the eye...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 24, 2010)

is this your go at a sativa dom ?


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> is this your go at a sativa dom ?


i didnt breed this plant... i got it from a good friend and fellow grower who did.... i wont disclose genetics cuzz maybe dna will be selling it next week... lol lets just sit back and watch it grow shall we...

theres a 50/50 pheno and a more sativa pheno that i know of...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 24, 2010)

[email protected] turds!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> My money says it's from theexpress
> 
> edit~ theexpress beat me to the punch, lol


just like jds is gonna beat lesnar to da punch!!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> [email protected] turds!!!!


lol may seem funny but i ment that in da most desireable way


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 24, 2010)

i dont even wanna know genetics.. thats wassup tho.. 
back to my spaghetti!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i dont even wanna know genetics.. thats wassup tho..
> back to my spaghetti!


 
save me some... so i can get my fingers all saucey and go and break ditty's weed to shake... lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 24, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol may seem funny but i ment that in da most desireable way


I know. Hahaha it just had to laugh when I read it.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I know. Hahaha it just had to laugh when I read it.


ohh no doubt..... this one is an eye pleaser... make for some very promising crosses to some more kush and kush like heavy indica.... hiwak should sprinkle a lil sk powder on this one... know im saying howak?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 24, 2010)

theexpress said:


> just like jds is gonna beat lesnar to da punch!!!


 u gon watch frank mir get his pretty face kicked off man?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 24, 2010)

theexpress said:


> save me some... so i can get my fingers all saucey and go and break ditty's weed to shake... lol


 lol ditty's my dude, i couldnt do dat plus man im bordering broke i need my food.


----------



## howak47 (Sep 25, 2010)

HEY CHECK OUT THIS PRE 1987 BUBBA KUSH 
Bubba Kush From The CannaVerse (Merkaba)








*Submitted By: *Merkaba (Member and Editor)
*Camera Used: *Olympus X-42
*Name: *Bubba Kush (I also included a picture of some even better Pre 87 Bubba Kush that I&#8217;ll elaborate on a bit, but the main review is on the Bubba Kush.)
*From: *Bubba Kush:The CannaVerse (Dispensary &#8211; San Pedro) / Pre 87: Delta-9 (Dispensary &#8211; Torrance)
*Grade: *A- The first hit I took hard a harshness that quite frankly I&#8217;m just sick of coming across in killer kine bud, but all the other tokes have been incredible since&#8230; odd.
*Type: *Indica; I&#8217;ve heard people say that Bubba Kush is a pure Indica and I would have to say I believe it, or else it&#8217;s pretty damn close.
*Genetics: *I&#8217;ve heard a couple different variations but most enthusiasts come to the Bubblegum (f) x Master Kush (m) equation. Though to be honest all pre-1990 (meaning before the pre-&#8217;98 even, for example Pre 87 Bubba), looks like its got some Sativa in it based on the slenderness and pointy spear shapes of the nugs but I could be wrong; I&#8217;m just speculating. I generally side with the common perception but who really knows &#8216;cept the breeders.
*Price: *Bubba Kush &#8211; $20/gram, $60/8th ( I got a split 8th for $48 @ 20% off as a 1st time patient deal). Pre 87 Bubba &#8211; $18gram, $55/8th (!)
*Looks: *This is definitely some damn near close to pure Indica if I&#8217;ve ever seen it locally. Dense bract formation along the stems, but individual flowers are rather round and popcorn shaped. Dark forest green foliage, but really light olive green kushy hued flowers. Cinnamon orange pistils, glistening and glittering trichomes (always a good & welcome sign) &#8211; with a production that&#8217;s just thru the roof. Really, just killer bag appeal to the real cannasuer who knows what he or she is looking for in herb.
*Smell: *A tiny bit under cured; meaning a smidgen more of cure time would&#8217;ve brought the smell out thru the roof &#8211; but a classic musty dry woodsy bubblegummy kush scent. The Pre 87 that I included smelled the same with the proper cure, except it had a REALLY interesting sour twist you often smell on strains such as Green Crack and/ or Blue Dream. Amazing; both of them.
*Taste:* Pretty kushy on the inhale, and the exhale is just literally a barrage of flavors ranging from bubblegum to spice to hashish all thrown at you in a matter of seconds. Leaves a sour stench in the air that always indicates that some bomb herb has been blazed quite recently. Sometime though, it&#8217;s a little hard to pin down or maybe its just me&#8230; but a better cure is always welcome.
*Buzz Type: *Totally classic knock-out, drag-down couch lock stone. Typical of a strain of this caliber, these Bubba(s) put me down no problem, and even helped me chow down a bit. I wouldn&#8217;t be hitting this stuff during the daytime if you can help it! Had to cut up a taster for this review though I didn&#8217;t really want to&#8230; But who am I kidding? I don&#8217;t mind at all.
*Buzz Length: *I would say medium&#8230; I only smoke it at night before I go to sleep really, so I don&#8217;t keep track of long the high actually lasts. As long as it&#8217;s more than an hour and half, I&#8217;d consider it medium (high tolerance). Probably not the longest during the day, but it depends on your individual tolerance.
*Overall: *Bubba is a strain that I&#8217;ve searched for the right batches of since before I&#8217;ve had my MMJ access, and also throughout, and I must say its difficult for me to come up on a great batch that is dried & cured properly- that I barely need to know too much about before I know its straight grade A dank. Always, batches seem to be dried and/or cured way too little. The two phenos I&#8217;ve included here are both what I consider to be A grade Bubbas, with the "87" coming in first FOR SURE. &#8211;Merkaba


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 25, 2010)

damn i wish i could stick that shit in my grinder.. for some reason its like my mind can smell that kiefy shyt.


----------



## howak47 (Sep 25, 2010)

theexpress said:


> ohh no doubt..... this one is an eye pleaser... make for some very promising crosses to some more kush and kush like heavy indica.... hiwak should sprinkle a lil sk powder on this one... know im saying howak?


ooo yea i plan on that i just hope they pop looks like these may take a couple days to pop what do u think?


----------



## theexpress (Sep 25, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> u gon watch frank mir get his pretty face kicked off man?


yeah.. i fucked up.. i had a chance to go watch it live in indiana!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 25, 2010)

howak47 said:


> ooo yea i plan on that i just hope they pop looks like these may take a couple days to pop what do u think?


naw they will pop in 24-48 hours... just make sure there warm and wet like my girls pussy last night!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 25, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol ditty's my dude, i couldnt do dat plus man im bordering broke i need my food.


 
lol dont spend ya link card in one place jack! j/k


----------



## theexpress (Sep 25, 2010)

howak47 said:


> HEY CHECK OUT THIS PRE 1987 BUBBA KUSH
> Bubba Kush From The CannaVerse (Merkaba)
> 
> 
> ...


that shit looks dank... i dont agree with dude on the buzz length tho!!! maybe on the pre 87 bubba... pre 98 bubba will leave ur dick in da dirt for 2 hours plus!!!! then have you ready to fall asleep with racoon bags under ur eyes


----------



## poplars (Sep 25, 2010)

here we go again!

make sure you click on the thumbs, and then after that loads click it again to zoom!
Sweet Godddddddd!!! 


Sour Kush Bubba:

THC Bomb x Bubblegum!:


Sour Kush Bubba green:



Sour Kush Diesel:




Northern Lights!: YUM!




The Church:



AK-47:


Northern LIGHTS!!!:


Sour Kush Bubba green:




Sour Kush Bubba:




Sour Kush Diesel:






ahh...

and if you look you can see the purple calyxes in the sour kush diesels and some of hte bubba too...


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice work pop, nice work   

+REP!


----------



## poplars (Sep 25, 2010)

thanks bro I work hard at it!!!! +rep to you too (if I can.)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 25, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol dont spend ya link card in one place jack! j/k


You aint kiddin man, i cant get em.. but my wife gets em. i love when that time of the month come.. eat like a king.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 25, 2010)

damn pop, everythings lookin official out there man. how long u give em, u think everything gonna finish on time?


----------



## poplars (Sep 25, 2010)

the sweet god should be damn close in 2 weeks, but I"m probably gonna let them all go 4 weeks or longer depending on how fucked up the weather gets!


but so far it seems like we're gonna have a longer season than last year!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 25, 2010)

poplars said:


> here we go again!
> 
> make sure you click on the thumbs, and then after that loads click it again to zoom!
> Sweet Godddddddd!!!
> ...


 

fuck yeah poplars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! some of those are getting close... lettem all grow out has long has mother nature allows.... let everything go amber has fuck!!!!! you will be glued to your couch all winter!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 25, 2010)

i told yall when it comes to breeding ima fucking mad scientist jack!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 25, 2010)

SHUGAR SHUGAR!!!!!! DOOT DOOOT DOOTDOOT DO DO.... OOOO HONEY, HONEY......


----------



## theexpress (Sep 25, 2010)

LOL I AINT BEEN THIS HAPPY IN A MINUETE!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FevcojAL0Y


----------



## poplars (Sep 25, 2010)

you're the fuckin man bro. all that grown with 20 dollar nutes and love and care .


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 25, 2010)

lol, i sense no more doubt in ya typing pops.. 
chi it's lovely watchin ya babies grow up huh ?


----------



## poplars (Sep 25, 2010)

yep I'v ebeen a believer ever since I saw those hawaii pics from doc .. . . now this just makes my whole reality feel like a surreal dream.

and I haven't even BLAZED IT YET!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 25, 2010)

CHEAAAAAAAAH!!!!!..................... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aP7O5xW4vRY&feature=related


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 25, 2010)

poplars i have to give it to you to, payin close attention n shit. and u gon have some bomb edibles


----------



## poplars (Sep 25, 2010)

theexpress said:


> fuck yeah poplars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! some of those are getting close... lettem all grow out has long has mother nature allows.... let everything go amber has fuck!!!!! you will be glued to your couch all winter!!!!


im gonna let them go as long as the season will allow . . . when seems to be pretty damn good this year!!!!!


its hella best to let it go as long as its gonna go, the ratios go crazy in a way that it makes the high way more unique and amazing . . . . people who harvest merely for THC count are missing out on a whole other world .. ..



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> poplars i have to give it to you to, payin close attention n shit. and u gon have some bomb edibles


hell yeah bro, I knew it would pay off. it's nerve-wracking as fuck to do it like I do for a while tho, worrying about shit all the time.

but eventually you get a hold over it to the point where you have an elegant connection to the plant . . . . then its easy and fun....

and dude the Sk edibles are gonna be off the fuckin hook, TRICHOMES UNDER THE LEAVES !!!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 25, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, i sense no more doubt in ya typing pops..
> chi it's lovely watchin ya babies grow up huh ?


ITS THE BEST WATCHING THE SELECTED FEW GROW MY SHIT OUT AND VERIFY EVERYTHING I BEEN SAYING SINCE THE BEGGINNING!

lol i have never met anyone of theese people a day in my life..... they got no reason to lie or make me look good... but we close knit around here though... and its all cuzz one strain... sourkush... enjoy my folks!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 25, 2010)

poplars said:


> im gonna let them go as long as the season will allow . . . when seems to be pretty damn good this year!!!!!
> 
> 
> its hella best to let it go as long as its gonna go, the ratios go crazy in a way that it makes the high way more unique and amazing . . . . people who harvest merely for THC count are missing out on a whole other world .. ..
> ...


you got the right idea!!! you kniow what u doing!


----------



## poplars (Sep 25, 2010)

theexpress said:


> you got the right idea!!! you kniow what u doing!


so do you bro. you definitely got the right idea with this shit!!!!


keep it up man I'll be stoked to grow whatever the fuck you come up with in the future!!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 25, 2010)

ima take a life quick as i take a breath..........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fo0FSOcft2w&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Sep 25, 2010)

poplars said:


> so do you bro. you definitely got the right idea with this shit!!!!
> 
> 
> keep it up man I'll be stoked to grow whatever the fuck you come up with in the future!!!


thank you... and ther will be many new creations in the future.. all choice da fucked out.... can ya dig.. im still young has fuck and i found a lifetime hobby... once i get that house i was talkin bout..... its over ... the cakes been baked!

and im already 10 years breeding experiance alone!!!!! even more growing!!!! i started young... my love affair with cannabiss... and i was like man i could grow this!!


----------



## poplars (Sep 25, 2010)

I know you're gonna keep doing it for t he uniqueness and for something that simply stands alone, something th at makes whatever part of the day you blaze it in something in its own.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 25, 2010)

poplars said:


> I know you're gonna keep doing it for t he uniqueness and for something that simply stands alone, something th at makes whatever part of the day you blaze it in something in its own.


yeah thats what ima always try and end up with bro...... it takes time... and i have got the time lol


----------



## theexpress (Sep 25, 2010)

this da shit!!!!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40Hu7ckdbJU&feature=related


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 25, 2010)

poplars said:


> here we go again!
> 
> make sure you click on the thumbs, and then after that loads click it again to zoom!
> Sweet Godddddddd!!!
> ...


looking dank bro! nice..


----------



## poplars (Sep 25, 2010)

thanks bro


----------



## howak47 (Sep 25, 2010)

hell yea poplars all that looks fucking dank !!! really like how the sk with the purple on it looks !! great job i would rep u if i could


----------



## howak47 (Sep 25, 2010)

Hey one of the purple diesel beans just poped open already !!!!!!    UNDER 24 HOURS


----------



## theexpress (Sep 25, 2010)

howak47 said:


> Hey one of the purple diesel beans just poped open already !!!!!!    UNDER 24 HOURS


told ya!!! they fresh!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 25, 2010)

theexpress said:


> told ya!!! They fresh!


 hahahha that was super fast i put them in box around 8 last night and i just noticed it at about 3 today hahahah


----------



## theexpress (Sep 25, 2010)

howak47 said:


> hahahha that was super fast i put them in box around 8 last night and i just noticed it at about 3 today hahahah


lol good shit


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 25, 2010)

poplars thos coming along nice! got some monsters there! iced right the fuck out!!


----------



## poplars (Sep 25, 2010)

hell yeah man I'm so stoked it's on my mind all the fuckin tiem...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 25, 2010)

thats wassup howak, sounds like things are in good order for u.
i jus found $20 walkin home from the corner store, i kno its a angry junkie somewhere.


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 25, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i jus found $20 walkin home from the corner store, i kno its a angry junkie somewhere.


lofl lucky! y i neva get lucky like dat?


----------



## theexpress (Sep 25, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thats wassup howak, sounds like things are in good order for u.
> i jus found $20 walkin home from the corner store, i kno its a angry junkie somewhere.


lol why you fucking up my money like that? eventually that 20$ woulda made it to me....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 25, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol why you fucking up my money like that? eventually that 20$ woulda made it to me....


lol,. in reality they was probably on they way to me..


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 25, 2010)

idk yea dat breeze woulda hit it n carried it cross d water n dwn hur!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 25, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol,. in reality they was probably on they way to me..


well then you got the money and da product.... comeup=40 dallers........ beating a crack head outta 20$=priceless lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 25, 2010)

lol, i been flippin double ups all month.. gotta keep the bills paid n get a new car,,


----------



## theexpress (Sep 25, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, i been flippin double ups all month.. gotta keep the bills paid n get a new car,,


 
how much for a brick of raw down there???? there 17-18k here for fish scale.. thats if u plugged like me... they go for more like 20-22k a key here if its raw...... up to 25-30 grand in some area of this state

there are bricks of cut for less... has cheap has 10k a key


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 25, 2010)

theexpress said:


> how much for a brick of raw down there???? there 17-18k here for fish scale.. thats if u plugged like me... they go for more like 20-22k a key here if its raw...... up to 25-30 grand in some area of this state
> 
> there are bricks of cut for less... has cheap has 10k a key


Shit a brick out here run for 20-22 even if you know someone it usually go for a quarter tho.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 25, 2010)

20-22 but it's cut like hell.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 25, 2010)

Hey chitown, told you Mir was gonna win nigga!!!!

And gueess who had the glass jaw, I'll give you a hint. It wASnt Mir....

Chitown the Mma rookie. Lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 26, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hey chitown, told you Mir was gonna win nigga!!!!
> 
> And gueess who had the glass jaw, I'll give you a hint. It wASnt Mir....
> 
> Chitown the Mma rookie. Lol


i missed it. i was watchin my team play, how did mir win?.. i for sure though cro cop was gona land a foot in mirs ear.


----------



## howak47 (Sep 26, 2010)

hahahha both the purple diesel beans have poped


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 26, 2010)

nice thick taproots!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 26, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i missed it. i was watchin my team play, how did mir win?.. i for sure though cro cop was gona land a foot in mirs ear.


boring ass fight but Mir caught Mirko with a knee to the chin in the 3rd


----------



## theexpress (Sep 26, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> boring ass fight but Mir caught Mirko with a knee to the chin in the 3rd


that was the worst mma fight i ever seen in my life...... mir could not get cro cop to the ground lol.... BOTH THOSE NIGGAS ARE SOFT HAS HELL... the crowd was booing those gumps/// lol..... andf then frank mir lands a big knee.... LOL FRANK MIR IS A STILL A NO CHIN HAVING MOTHER FUCKER.... i was also wrong aboput the ryan badar fighter fight... i had lil nog winning that...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 26, 2010)

howak47 said:


> hahahha both the purple diesel beans have poped


----------



## theexpress (Sep 26, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Shit a brick out here run for 20-22 even if you know someone it usually go for a quarter tho.


thats pretty average.....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 26, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> 20-22 but it's cut like hell.


damn thats fucked up... you couldnt get away with some shit like that here...


----------



## stebud (Sep 26, 2010)

can anyone send me a website where i can get these lights please , thanks


----------



## The Snowman (Sep 26, 2010)

theexpress said:


> via chitown express...... not to be confused with this........http://www.marijuana-seeds-canada.com/products/next-generation-ny-purple-diesel
> 
> the purp d. that howak has is gonna str8 the fuck up looking like purple turds with some green and dark orange hairs dipped in sugar!!! the smell and taste is just like grape bubbleicious bubblegum! its not overly potent though... not like the kushes... bag appeal is of the up most!!!!!!!! no joke!!


damn what the hell, i want some of that shit


----------



## theexpress (Sep 26, 2010)

stebud said:


> can anyone send me a website where i can get these lights please , thanks


what lights?? ima go head and assume you mean cheap hps lights... you can get whole system for cheap at www.insidesun.com


----------



## howak47 (Sep 26, 2010)

i got another 2ft florecent tube and put it in the bottom of the flowering tent for some light under the plants its a 75watt bulb that puts out something like 2200 to 2900 lumens it had a plastic cover on it but i took it off it was alot brighter that way !! i will post a pic of it tomorrow


----------



## howak47 (Sep 26, 2010)

The Snowman said:


> damn what the hell, i want some of that shit


 hahahh i cant wait to grow that strain sprouts will be gettting planted probly tomorrow


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 27, 2010)

i heard light coming from under causes problem, but i am unsure.. i did it on my first grown and somebody advised me not to, but i dont know why.
https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/485562d1248353667-trynagrosumshyt-400w-closet-grow-phot0001.jpg


----------



## howak47 (Sep 27, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i heard light coming from under causes problem, but i am unsure.. i did it on my first grown and somebody advised me not to, but i dont know why.
> https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/485562d1248353667-trynagrosumshyt-400w-closet-grow-phot0001.jpg


 i would think it would be the same as just extra side light though ...well we will see what happens i will take a pic real fast so yall can see it


----------



## howak47 (Sep 27, 2010)

heres a pic of the tent with the new 75 watt florescent light


----------



## theexpress (Sep 27, 2010)

howak47 said:


> heres a pic of the tent with the new 75 watt florescent light


 
looking good bro.... that sk is a beast.... look at how nugged up it already is!!!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 27, 2010)

theexpress said:


> looking good bro.... that sk is a beast.... look at how nugged up it already is!!!


hahah thanks chi yea it only has 3 1/2 to 4 weeks left


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 27, 2010)

whats that long sativa looking plant in the back?


----------



## howak47 (Sep 27, 2010)

I MADE THIS VIDEO 2 DAYS AGO BUT IAM JUST NOW LOADING IT UP !!!
[youtube]68DLiHAc9Tk[/youtube]


----------



## howak47 (Sep 27, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> whats that long sativa looking plant in the back?


lemon skunk


----------



## theexpress (Sep 27, 2010)

howak47 said:


> I MADE THIS VIDEO 2 DAYS AGO BUT IAM JUST NOW LOADING IT UP !!!
> [youtube]68DLiHAc9Tk[/youtube]


 
she still looks like she has some time left still


----------



## howak47 (Sep 28, 2010)

theexpress said:


> she still looks like she has some time left still


 YEA SHE LOOKS like she has some time left but i just sampled a small bud off it that had been drying for about 3 days and iam stoned of it and it tasted pretty good !!! hahah i think iam going to give it another week or so but iam ready for it to come out cause i could fit 2 or 3 plants in its spot she takes up way to much room hahahh the bubba kush is going to get harvested in a day or 2 its bout to get put in darkness and the other powerkush x sourkush will go in its place


----------



## howak47 (Sep 28, 2010)

[youtube]Rx2nfwoRUj4[/youtube]


----------



## poplars (Sep 28, 2010)

so I"m thinking about crossing Sour Kush into sweet god . . . 

why? because I don't want to have sweet god as just clone only, and what better of a strain to cross its crystally self to, than the even more crystally sour kush!

I'm gonna be breeding it so the sweet god is more dominant than the sour kush, but I'm sure it will be evident that it's in there!!

and I wil always keep the original clone of sweet god too because ther ewill likely be nothing exactly like it again.

and btw howak,, if you think that bud got you high as it is now, if you let that plant finish it'd probably give you the best sativa high you've ever had.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 28, 2010)

poplars said:


> so I"m thinking about crossing Sour Kush into sweet god . . .
> 
> why? because I don't want to have sweet god as just clone only, and what better of a strain to cross its crystally self to, than the even more crystally sour kush!
> 
> ...


 i feel you on that sativa high comment pops, my first grow i ordered the green house sativa pack, arjans haze was one of the best highs i had, i was gigglin like a lil bitch n shit. thats why i cant wait for my casey jones cross to finish


----------



## poplars (Sep 28, 2010)

great thing about sativas is that they can be harvested early and it wont be dissapointing . . . not so with indicas . . . .

but that sativa high will just keep getting better and better and better and better!!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 28, 2010)

poplars said:


> so I"m thinking about crossing Sour Kush into sweet god . . .
> 
> why? because I don't want to have sweet god as just clone only, and what better of a strain to cross its crystally self to, than the even more crystally sour kush!
> 
> ...


yea i know that iam going to let it go as long as i can but iam going to need the space really soon but iam going to try to give it another 1 1/2 to 2 weeks


----------



## poplars (Sep 28, 2010)

man that thing needs another 6 weeks, what a shame...... oh well


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 28, 2010)

i just have a feeling i am goin to hate harvesting it, loose fluffy ass sativa buds..


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 28, 2010)

poplars said:


> so I"m thinking about crossing Sour Kush into sweet god . . .
> 
> why? because I don't want to have sweet god as just clone only, and what better of a strain to cross its crystally self to, than the even more crystally sour kush!
> 
> ...


So that other pollination never worked?


----------



## poplars (Sep 28, 2010)

I think it did, I see atleast 2 calyxes that have a totally red hair and are more swelled than the others, so hopefully.

if not I still have more seeds to germ which will likely give me atleast one good male .


----------



## howak47 (Sep 28, 2010)

poplars said:


> man that thing needs another 6 weeks, what a shame...... oh well


 damn that would be like 14 weeks of flower lol


----------



## howak47 (Sep 28, 2010)

bump [youtube]Rx2nfwoRUj4[/youtube]


----------



## poplars (Sep 28, 2010)

howak47 said:


> damn that would be like 14 weeks of flower lol


yep welcome to the world of sativas


----------



## theexpress (Sep 28, 2010)

howak47 said:


> damn that would be like 14 weeks of flower lol


let that lemon skunk go 3 more weeks... if u on week 8 look to harvest around week 11-12


----------



## theexpress (Sep 28, 2010)

poplars said:


> so I"m thinking about crossing Sour Kush into sweet god . . .
> 
> why? because I don't want to have sweet god as just clone only, and what better of a strain to cross its crystally self to, than the even more crystally sour kush!
> 
> ...


 
you wiill see and taste the sk in almost every pheno... and you will get sk dom phenos has well... and those are gonna be proper... they should express much hybrid vigor!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 28, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i just have a feeling i am goin to hate harvesting it, loose fluffy ass sativa buds..


i feel you.... i cant even go on that one myself... why should i when i can grow like 3 cycles of sk in the time it takes one cycle of pure tropical sativas to ripen..... plus the indica high i much much prefer to sativa...


nevilles haze goes about 14-16 weeks just in flower.......... lets throw in a 2-3 week veg then your left with almost 19 fucking weeks....

fuck all that!!!!!


----------



## poplars (Sep 28, 2010)

well the main reason I want to cross the sweet god is for it's flavor and the bud formation.

so I'm gonna be crossing out the Sk flavor and breeding in the sweet god flavor as much as possible...

but this is a side project and I'm likely to not work as hard on it as I probably should... and it's likely I wont ever find a sweet god male that's of the same genetics as this or of even close to equal genetics which is why SK is a likely candidate to be bred into .. . . the bud structure is /somewhat/ similar. 

oh well future adventures on that one .


and btw the weather has been BADASS lately... straight HOT.

this time last year we had a frost so this is seriously promising.....


those Sk better start showing me how fast they flower soon hehehe we got mere weeks left and I want them to be DONE DONE 100% red hairs swollen calyxes.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 28, 2010)

poplars said:


> well the main reason I want to cross the sweet god is for it's flavor and the bud formation.
> 
> so I'm gonna be crossing out the Sk flavor and breeding in the sweet god flavor as much as possible...
> 
> ...


even the f1's of that crossing will be fire!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 28, 2010)

theexpress said:


> let that lemon skunk go 3 more weeks... if u on week 8 look to harvest around week 11-12


 we'll see how long i can keep it in there cause i really need that space my whole veg room is packed out hahahah damn thats to fuckin long to be waiting on one plant i need to make $$$$ hahhah yea and the bad thing is is that i put that fucker in there at 1ft tall and its now like 3ft 7 inchs tall so when i do the clones i have from this plant iam putting them in there when they are under 1ft this time


----------



## howak47 (Sep 28, 2010)

poplars said:


> yep welcome to the world of sativas


 yea thats why i like indicas hahah but i have done this strain before i think i let it go for 10 weeks if i remember right cause it says 8 to 10 weeks i think !!! it was some super tasty & strong smoke


----------



## theexpress (Sep 28, 2010)

howak47 said:


> we'll see how long i can keep it in there cause i really need that space my whole veg room is packed out hahahah damn thats to fuckin long to be waiting on one plant i need to make $$$$ hahhah yea and the bad thing is is that i put that fucker in there at 1ft tall and its now like 3ft 7 inchs tall so when i do the clones i have from this plant iam putting them in there when they are under 1ft this time


......do not harvest that plant premature!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 28, 2010)

*IT SAYS THAT IT IS TASTIEST AND SWEETEST BETWEEN 50 & 56 DAYS THATS LIKE 8 WEEKS 
*








*UFO#2 DNA Genetics Lemon Skunk Feminized*

Price: £10.99          




Quantity: 




Overall Rating:




*Sex :* Feminized
*Type :* Indica / Sativa
*Flowering :* Photoperiod
*Genetics :* Skunk
*Flowering Time :* Medium, Long
*Outdoor Harvest :* N/A
*Height :* Medium
*THC Level : * Medium
*Characteristics :* Lemony taste 
*DNA Lemon Skunk Feminized* strain is a cross between two Skunks, the chosen phenotype selected for its lemon characteristics. *DNA Lemon Skunk* mother has been kept for over 20 years in Las Vegas and the father was chosen in Holland. The male was donated by Eddie, formally the owner of one of the oldest and most prestigious seed banks in the Netherlands. This original prize male was selected and used in many breeding projects throughout the years. *DNA Lemon Skunk Feminized* will grow tall and is a good yielder. She has great smelling buds that are light green with thick orange hairs. *DNA Lemon Skunk Feminized* has a high calyx to leaf ratio. DNA Genetics Lemon Skunk strain is most tastiest and sweetest if she is cut down between 50 and 56 days.


----------



## howak47 (Sep 28, 2010)

theexpress said:


> ......do not harvest that plant premature!!!!!


 iam not iam going to at least give it another 1 1/2 weeks


----------



## theexpress (Sep 28, 2010)

howak47 said:


> *IT SAYS THAT IT IS TASTIEST AND SWEETEST BETWEEN 50 & 56 DAYS THATS LIKE 8 WEEKS
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL THE SOURKUSH I BRED IS AN 8 WEEK STRAIN.... AND ITS LIKE 90 SOME PURE INDICA.... your already 56 days into bloom.... it should be done now... but tis not... did you pop more l/s beans??? or is that a clone of the first one you grew?


----------



## theexpress (Sep 28, 2010)

howak47 said:


> iam not iam going to at least give it another 1 1/2 weeks


let her get ripe doggie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol even if it takes longer then 10 days


----------



## howak47 (Sep 28, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol the sourkush i bred is an 8 week strain.... And its like 90 some pure indica.... Your already 56 days into bloom.... It should be done now... But tis not... Did you pop more l/s beans??? Or is that a clone of the first one you grew?


yea ur right lolol no this was another free bean i got the last time i ordered but i do have like 3 rooted clones off this plant


----------



## howak47 (Sep 28, 2010)

theexpress said:


> let her get ripe doggie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lol even if it takes longer then 10 days


 ok will do


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 28, 2010)

yea its not worth it to go through all that work and time to short yourself! do urself justice and grow her out to the best of its ablities and bask in high aroma and scent of your laborus!


----------



## poplars (Sep 28, 2010)

lol I can't believe they say a sativa strain is tastiest premature!!!!!!!!!!


fuck that.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 28, 2010)

i was just informed by my partner that his near 7 foot sk turmed 90% purple, and has pink hairs....... wtf!!! ive never seen her do that..... next time im out that way i gotta check that out!!!>. but either way ima be getting some of that shit.... and will post pix....


----------



## poplars (Sep 28, 2010)

none of mine got pink hairs haha. the NL kinda did at one point tho.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 28, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i was just informed by my partner that his near 7 foot sk turmed 90% purple, and has pink hairs....... wtf!!! ive never seen her do that..... next time im out that way i gotta check that out!!!>. but either way ima be getting some of that shit.... and will post pix....


next time your out there, don't forget the pictures!!! I'll be waiting for them.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 28, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> next time your out there, don't forget the pictures!!! I'll be waiting for them.


i dont think i will see hom b4 cropping, but for sure i will take pix of finished nugget... i didnt know she could turn pink like that!! i still havent seen this with my own eyes, but i knoow 100% my partner wouldnt lie


----------



## howak47 (Sep 28, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i dont think i will see hom b4 cropping, but for sure i will take pix of finished nugget... i didnt know she could turn pink like that!! i still havent seen this with my own eyes, but i knoow 100% my partner wouldnt lie


 i would love to see that !!! that sounds crazy i want mine to be purple & pink


----------



## poplars (Sep 29, 2010)

I say who gives a fuck a bout pink hairs, I've seen like 50 strains do that before.....


but bright ORANGE hairs with purple cayxes crystally as fuck? that's not so common .


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2010)

battleing mildew today!!!!!!! ... tryied peroxide water first.. then had to step my game up to cutting off any infected fan leaf.. i think i got most of em... took my time doing it... hopefully humidity stays low... and the nights cold.... im less then 3 weeks from harvest!!!! dont need no mildew now!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2010)

the mildew was mostly on the primary fanleaves.... but some smaller secoundary {kiefy leafes directly connected to nugget} had some mildew on it to... i cut the fuck off that shit!!!!! those leaves closest to buds seemed most mildew like... im pretty confidant i got all those off though... and my nuggs look great


----------



## Michael Phelps (Sep 29, 2010)

Best of luck chitown.. Your a pro, im sure you got the situation all handled!


Poplars just showed me some pics of his sk... Props man.. You truly did set the bar, only if every breeder put the time/love into it as you do..

Kudo's my friend!!!

If santa clause was real id ask him to brink me some chitown sk seeds myself!


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 29, 2010)

Michael Phelps said:


> If santa clause was real id ask him to brink me some chitown sk seeds myself!


i 2nd that!! if only there was a santa  lol


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2010)

Michael Phelps said:


> Best of luck chitown.. Your a pro, im sure you got the situation all handled!
> 
> 
> Poplars just showed me some pics of his sk... Props man.. You truly did set the bar, only if every breeder put the time/love into it as you do..
> ...


thanx bro...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> i 2nd that!! if only there was a santa  lol


lololol..... if only....


----------



## Ditty! (Sep 29, 2010)

Whodaie! Ditty is trashed! Lights off, mask on, keep silent!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2010)

Ditty! said:


> Whodaie! Ditty is trashed! Lights off, mask on, keep silent!


hahahahahahaha im there with ya!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 29, 2010)

[youtube]LOb2FDt2qVM[/youtube]


----------



## Ditty! (Sep 29, 2010)

theexpress said:


> hahahahahahaha im there with ya!


Pretty much sums it up!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 30, 2010)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]LOb2FDt2qVM[/youtube]


righteous.. glad those nyc purp diesels made it


----------



## poplars (Sep 30, 2010)

theexpress said:


> the mildew was mostly on the primary fanleaves.... but some smaller secoundary {kiefy leafes directly connected to nugget} had some mildew on it to... i cut the fuck off that shit!!!!! those leaves closest to buds seemed most mildew like... im pretty confidant i got all those off though... and my nuggs look great


so did you check em again and is that shit all good?


btw the purple bubbas are relaly going heavy into it now . . . nows the time for them to show me how fast they can truly go because we only have like 3 weeks left!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 30, 2010)

poplars said:


> so did you check em again and is that shit all good?
> 
> 
> btw the purple bubbas are relaly going heavy into it now . . . nows the time for them to show me how fast they can truly go because we only have like 3 weeks left!


im about to go check on them...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 30, 2010)

lol had to cut off more mildew leaves... hope this is it


----------



## theexpress (Sep 30, 2010)

thers a coffee shop in amsterdam thats called the green place that is selling "sour kush" nuggs.... i found this pic on icmag...


----------



## The Waiter (Sep 30, 2010)

damn that shit looks good, congrats


----------



## poplars (Sep 30, 2010)

wow,lame.


makes you wish you had named it somethin else eh? hahaha


----------



## theexpress (Sep 30, 2010)

poplars said:


> wow,lame.
> 
> 
> makes you wish you had named it somethin else eh? hahaha


lol ima change the name right now to ......{ much better then d.n.a.} yeah hella gay tho


----------



## poplars (Sep 30, 2010)

oh well bro. I can't wait for this shit to finish!!!! I don't think I'm gonna be able to get them 100% finished to my standards but it will meet most peoples standards of done I"m sure...

I'd need a full 4 weeks to call em done . .. just don't think im gonna get that. I bet I'll get 3 tho.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 30, 2010)

poplars said:


> oh well bro. I can't wait for this shit to finish!!!! I don't think I'm gonna be able to get them 100% finished to my standards but it will meet most peoples standards of done I"m sure...
> 
> I'd need a full 4 weeks to call em done . .. just don't think im gonna get that. I bet I'll get 3 tho.


im choping oct 16-21....... ima let the plant tell me when she done...... i gotta be like 6 weeks into bloom tho.... ima let her go long... thats if the mildew is not a problem...


----------



## poplars (Sep 30, 2010)

yeah im letting them tell me whats up too... I just want em to hurry  because I always get weary about the weather this time of year haha.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 30, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah im letting them tell me whats up too... I just want em to hurry  because I always get weary about the weather this time of year haha.


i think your one bubba thats ahead will be ready by oct 12th


----------



## poplars (Sep 30, 2010)

really? it's still got hella helal white hairs, I'm thinkin it'll be ready by the 22nd 

unless you're talkin about the green bubba


edit: you were I was just stoned and misread "one bubba that's ahead' 

ahaha yeah I think so too


----------



## theexpress (Sep 30, 2010)

poplars said:


> really? it's still got hella helal white hairs, I'm thinkin it'll be ready by the 22nd
> 
> unless you're talkin about the green bubba
> 
> ...


 
man bro!!!!! that sk i got outside is one kiefy mother fucker!!!!! when the sun shines directly on her it looks like fucking platnum... fuck white!!! its litterly wet with fuckin cannaboids bro!!!!! this is gonna be some good shit!!!! but has good has it looks outdoors... i think its a lil more kiefier looking to the human eye indoors.....


----------



## poplars (Sep 30, 2010)

theexpress said:


> man bro!!!!! that sk i got outside is one kiefy mother fucker!!!!! when the sun shines directly on her it looks like fucking platnum... fuck white!!! its litterly wet with fuckin cannaboids bro!!!!! this is gonna be some good shit!!!! but has good has it looks outdoors... i think its a lil more kiefier looking to the human eye indoors.....


that's because indoors the trichomes grow longer .

technically it isn't kiefier, just longer trichomes that are there


----------



## howak47 (Sep 30, 2010)

[youtube]YdpYuXmdcHs[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Sep 30, 2010)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]YdpYuXmdcHs[/youtube]


fucking awesome bro... those nuggs look hella dense!!!!


w.e.c. was the shit... aldo is the man


----------



## howak47 (Sep 30, 2010)

[youtube]cBWJxCddmMY[/youtube]


----------



## howak47 (Sep 30, 2010)

theexpress said:


> fucking awesome bro... those nuggs look hella dense!!!!
> 
> 
> w.e.c. was the shit... aldo is the man


thanks chi!!! yea they are dense but this is going to be a very low yield like 20grams but its all good


----------



## The Snowman (Oct 1, 2010)

howak47 said:


> thanks chi!!! yea they are dense but this is going to be a very low yield like 20grams but its all good


20 gs is better than no gs


----------



## theexpress (Oct 1, 2010)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]cBWJxCddmMY[/youtube]


fucking amazing bro!!! that sk is getting there!!! lemon skunk to


----------



## howak47 (Oct 1, 2010)

The Snowman said:


> 20 gs is better than no gs


yea u got that right



theexpress said:


> fucking amazing bro!!! that sk is getting there!!! lemon skunk to


 thanks chi yea the sk seems like its at a stand still for some reason !!! yea i have decided to give the LS till around the 12th oct & harvest cause i have a pretty good size blue cheese to go in its place and i dont want it to get as big as the LS is but it probly will be


----------



## theexpress (Oct 1, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea u got that right
> 
> 
> thanks chi yea the sk seems like its at a stand still for some reason !!! yea i have decided to give the LS till around the 12th oct & harvest cause i have a pretty good size blue cheese to go in its place and i dont want it to get as big as the LS is but it probly will be


thats cuzz the nuggets are already formed... you like me and my outdoor are at the point were your just waiting for calyxes to swell.... your about 6 weeks into bloom to right... a lil under?...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 1, 2010)

theexpress said:


> thats cuzz the nuggets are already formed... you like me and my outdoor are at the point were your just waiting for calyxes to swell.... your about 6 weeks into bloom to right... a lil under?...


so where's the pictures of your plant?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 1, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> so where's the pictures of your plant?


i got yall next week..... it will look like its almost finished but will still need like another week from next week... should make for some nice pix...... i was gonna take some today but i figured it be better to wait a week....


also got the mildew problem under control... i dont see any more of it i cut all of it off i think, so its gone for now... or atleast at a very very minimal!! only got like 14-18 more days left... prolly closer to 14-16 days


----------



## theexpress (Oct 2, 2010)

smoking on some chemdog cross...... this shit is smoking real proper.......


----------



## poplars (Oct 2, 2010)

ima try to take new pics today .

everything is bulking up faat..... the purple bubba SK's are still behind but if they flower faster than the others we'll be ok. 

everything is going into the end stages. weather is still great for the next week or two at minimum.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 2, 2010)

poplars said:


> ima try to take new pics today .
> 
> everything is bulking up faat..... the purple bubba SK's are still behind but if they flower faster than the others we'll be ok.
> 
> everything is going into the end stages. weather is still great for the next week or two at minimum.


 
fuck yeah bro!!! its starting to get chilly this way


----------



## poplars (Oct 2, 2010)

ahh shit I totally forgot to take pics ahahahaha daamn. I'll have to do that tomorrow as long as the weather is good.

we got slight rain and winds in the future, but nothing that's gonna fuck with me. no frosts yet!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 2, 2010)

poplars said:


> ahh shit I totally forgot to take pics ahahahaha daamn. I'll have to do that tomorrow as long as the weather is good.
> 
> we got slight rain and winds in the future, but nothing that's gonna fuck with me. no frosts yet!


i can see my breath tonight...... and its not even 9 pm yet! a lil more then 2 weeks till im cropping....


----------



## poplars (Oct 2, 2010)

damn bro that sucks ... and I'm trippin on a little rain, sheesh....


----------



## theexpress (Oct 3, 2010)

lets go bears!!!!!!!! comon 4-0 baby!!!!! lets kick some giants ass.... look out eli manning!


----------



## howak47 (Oct 3, 2010)

hey iam bout to have that sourkush pollin the pods are bout to bust hahahaha


----------



## theexpress (Oct 3, 2010)

howak47 said:


> hey iam bout to have that sourkush pollin the pods are bout to bust hahahaha


fuck yeah.... drop a lil sk nutt on all them bitches... see how that do!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 3, 2010)

pix of my outdoor comming later this week........ stay tuned!!!


----------



## poplars (Oct 3, 2010)

ugh fuckin wind. oh well, steaked up a branch on one of the diesel pheno's because its literally a foot and a half long BUD. straight swinging around.


supposed to rain today too but I can't protect em from it, wont be worse then what happened last time so they'll be ok


----------



## theexpress (Oct 3, 2010)

poplars said:


> ugh fuckin wind. oh well, steaked up a branch on one of the diesel pheno's because its literally a foot and a half long BUD. straight swinging around.
> 
> 
> supposed to rain today too but I can't protect em from it, wont be worse then what happened last time so they'll be ok


an 18 inch bud huh???? thats fucking bad ass jack!!!!! the bubba pheno is strong.... its like a steel building frame against that wind!!! dont think any branches will be breaking this way..


----------



## poplars (Oct 3, 2010)

yeah the bubba pheno IS strong . . . all the bubba dom phenos in my garden hardly move in the wind . . . its the NL's and the 1 diesel pheno I got that are moving a lot haha.

but no breaking over here bro, I got them sheltered JUST enough so they can take it.

their branches are getting way stronger too, watered em this mornin so they'll really benefit from this.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 3, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah the bubba pheno IS strong . . . all the bubba dom phenos in my garden hardly move in the wind . . . its the NL's and the 1 diesel pheno I got that are moving a lot haha.
> 
> but no breaking over here bro, I got them sheltered JUST enough so they can take it.
> 
> their branches are getting way stronger too, watered em this mornin so they'll really benefit from this.


something tells me you will be fine.... hang in there though.... the season is almost over...


----------



## poplars (Oct 3, 2010)

yeah bro I'm doin fine, no snapped branches, wind is staying at a steady rate of gusts and stops hahahahah but nothing bad enough to fuck it up. I actually welcome the rain because it'll stop the dust from being stiirred up around this area.


----------



## howak47 (Oct 3, 2010)

theexpress said:


> fuck yeah.... drop a lil sk nutt on all them bitches... see how that do!!!!


 ahhahah i plan on doing that but it will still be another week or so before i collect the pollin and pollinate anything !!!! also iam sure i saw some evidence of the lemon skunk starting to hermie on the 2 top big buds i guess all the heat that plant has had being up there next to the light stressed it into turning hermie i will take a couple of pics of what iam talking about tomorrow but it looks 100% dif than it did 4 days ago


----------



## poplars (Oct 4, 2010)

howak47 said:


> ahhahah i plan on doing that but it will still be another week or so before i collect the pollin and pollinate anything !!!! also iam sure i saw some evidence of the lemon skunk starting to hermie on the 2 top big buds i guess all the heat that plant has had being up there next to the light stressed it into turning hermie i will take a couple of pics of what iam talking about tomorrow but it looks 100% dif than it did 4 days ago


man you need to get a camera like mine so you can take closeups of the tops and see if it is hermie or a leaf . . . they often look a LOT alike in the beginning.


def. gonna take pics today.


----------



## howak47 (Oct 4, 2010)

poplars said:


> man you need to get a camera like mine so you can take closeups of the tops and see if it is hermie or a leaf . . . they often look a LOT alike in the beginning.
> 
> 
> def. gonna take pics today.


 i can take really close ups just hard to get to that plant to do that and i have to take it out tent to take them but iam going to take a few in a little while to make sure whats going on !! its still in there i have not done anything to it yet


----------



## poplars (Oct 4, 2010)

garden shot:

Sweet God:


SK Bubba purp:



THC Bomb x Bubblegum:



Sour Kush Bubba green:




SK Diesel:



Northern Lights:




The Church:



AK47:



Northern Lights:




Sour Kush bubba green:




Sour Kush Bubba Purp:





Sour Kush Diesel:









so as always I took the time to upload these full quality so please check the closeups!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 4, 2010)

Damn, them bud shots get keep getting better n better!


----------



## poplars (Oct 4, 2010)

hell yeah man they should all be pretty much done in 2 weeks


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 4, 2010)

Looking sweet pops!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah i took the time out to take close ups on everything and they all look nice and full of crystals.


----------



## poplars (Oct 4, 2010)

hell yeah guys appreciate you lookin at the closeups!!


ima be high as fuck this harvest jeeezuussssss


----------



## theexpress (Oct 4, 2010)

those are all close has fuck to harvest!!!


----------



## poplars (Oct 4, 2010)

hell yeah bro I'm SO fuckin stoked.

doing my last feeding today I think . . . definitely a last feeding for most of them.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 4, 2010)

i got the mildew beat............. 14 more days till chop


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 4, 2010)

Looking good as always Howak. 

Poplars, thaose girls look so good. Thanks for taking the time to upload the hi-res.

Chi, glad you beat the mildew, where the pics at?


----------



## poplars (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks integra, its worth it!


good job chitown . . . . you were careful about that shit so of course you beat it!!!


----------



## howak47 (Oct 4, 2010)

poplars said:


> garden shot:
> 
> Sweet God:
> 
> ...


holy shit poplars you are going to have a kick ass harvest this year  pics look awesome love the closeups of the purple looking sourkush and the ak47 !!! wish i could +rep you


----------



## theexpress (Oct 4, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Looking good as always Howak.
> 
> Poplars, thaose girls look so good. Thanks for taking the time to upload the hi-res.
> 
> Chi, glad you beat the mildew, where the pics at?


was gonna take pix today but i got salty cuzz my girls drunk ass dad took a branch off my sk!!!!! it was aknolidge that he did it and that it is not to be done again..... im pretty pissed still.......... but gotta keep in mind that im cropping in 2 weeks, and am gonna get some free ultra dank ass outdoor nugget that i breed myself... so its gonna be all right... i was gonna throw buddy a bud but he already got his... lol and it was 2 weeks immature... pix still comming this week....


----------



## theexpress (Oct 4, 2010)

poplars said:


> thanks integra, its worth it!
> 
> 
> good job chitown . . . . you were careful about that shit so of course you beat it!!!


boy was i ever carefull lil buddy...


----------



## howak47 (Oct 4, 2010)

HERES A FEW PICS OF THE LEMON SKUNK I TRIED TO GET A FEW SHOWING THE SPOTS THAT ARE STARTING TO HERMIE (IAM THINKING CAUSE OF THE HEAT STRESS THAT THIS PLANT HAS GONE THROUGH) THIS WILL PROBLY BE HARVESTED ON FRIDAY DONT WANT TO RISK ANKYTHING ELSE GETTING POLLINATED BY THIS PLANT


----------



## poplars (Oct 4, 2010)

man you seriously can't really tell if that's a new leaf or a pod bro . . . I wouldn't pull it just yet...


----------



## poplars (Oct 4, 2010)

theexpress said:


> was gonna take pix today but i got salty cuzz my girls drunk ass dad took a branch off my sk!!!!! it was aknolidge that he did it and that it is not to be done again..... im pretty pissed still.......... but gotta keep in mind that im cropping in 2 weeks, and am gonna get some free ultra dank ass outdoor nugget that i breed myself... so its gonna be all right... i was gonna throw buddy a bud but he already got his... lol and it was 2 weeks immature... pix still comming this week....


BAHHHH~!!!!!
]that shit pisses me the fuck off for you . . . 

was it one huge branch? 

oh well atleast you still got at min 5 more branches


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 4, 2010)

I dont know but maybe its just me but does that look like a seed in the 5th pic?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 4, 2010)

if thats a nanner thats the skinniest nanner i ever seen... almost looks new pistil


----------



## poplars (Oct 4, 2010)

theexpress said:


> if thats a nanner thats the skinniest nanner i ever seen... almost looks new pistil


all the more reason its probably best to wait.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 4, 2010)

poplars said:


> BAHHHH~!!!!!
> ]that shit pisses me the fuck off for you . . .
> 
> was it one huge branch?
> ...


more like 11 more branches... it was the lowest branch on the plant, but it was fatter then some of the nuggets above it though... prolly lost around 5-6 grams there of immature bud

had to holler at pops like no tocas mi motas lol


----------



## poplars (Oct 4, 2010)

theexpress said:


> more like 11 more branches... it was the lowest branch on the plant, but it was fatter then some of the nuggets above it though... prolly lost around 5-6 grams there of immature bud
> 
> had to holler at pops like no tocas mi motas lol


oh well shit thats a sigh of relief coulda been hella worse . . . . . .


----------



## theexpress (Oct 4, 2010)

poplars said:


> oh well shit thats a sigh of relief coulda been hella worse . . . . . .


to me thats bad enough... i had just got the mildew situation under control...... i just wanna hurry up and rap this grow up....


----------



## poplars (Oct 4, 2010)

for sure bro . . . . wont be long yet.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 4, 2010)

poplars said:


> for sure bro . . . . wont be long yet.


naw.... im gonna do something i have never done with chemical nutes before... ima feed all the waay threw harvest...... tryna get the most out of this shit... and ima be power feeding till then.... dont care if the smoke is a lil harsh... ill cure most that shit out anyway.... 15-30-15 and snow storm ultra till the very end...


----------



## howak47 (Oct 4, 2010)

poplars said:


> man you seriously can't really tell if that's a new leaf or a pod bro . . . I wouldn't pull it just yet...


 man these things are startin to pop up all over it seems i will try to get better pics of it ..its just hard to get a good pic of it


----------



## theexpress (Oct 4, 2010)

forgot to mention it was cold out this way last night... we were at like 33-34 degreese... tonight will be the same.. lil warmer like 36... the sk took it no problem... zero leaf damage!


----------



## poplars (Oct 4, 2010)

well howak the problem is, how do you know they're not just new budsites forming instead? that happens a LOT with sativas, they grow in growth patterns so it may be shifting into the next pattern creating new calyxes.

btw nice about the temps chitown.

get on the irc if you can.


----------



## howak47 (Oct 4, 2010)

poplars said:


> well howak the problem is, how do you know they're not just new budsites forming instead? That happens a lot with sativas, they grow in growth patterns so it may be shifting into the next pattern creating new calyxes.
> 
> Btw nice about the temps chitown.
> 
> Get on the irc if you can.


 yea i know that but these are like 4 pods that look like flowers or something ...i have seen this before and it turned out to be hermie but iam going to take it out of tent tomorrow so i can get a better look at it again ...then i will take a few more pics and decide what to do just dont want to fuck everything else up cause it has happened before


----------



## poplars (Oct 4, 2010)

yeah for sure bro isolate her and make sure.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 4, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea i know that but these are like 4 pods that look like flowers or something ...i have seen this before and it turned out to be hermie but iam going to take it out of tent tomorrow so i can get a better look at it again ...then i will take a few more pics and decide what to do just dont want to fuck everything else up cause it has happened before


isolate her. pluck those pods off... let her finish in isolation....... looks like you could chop in 7-9 days.. wont be long... just hit her with some cfl light... a lil more then you used to keep your male sk alive of chourse


----------



## theexpress (Oct 4, 2010)

i was high earlier... now im not soo high this clearly shows a hermi to the traind eye...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 4, 2010)

yall see that lil neon whiteish spot near da top of the plant.... looks like its early to... there usually like a neon green or yellowish color


----------



## poplars (Oct 4, 2010)

ooo yeah . . . . agreed.


----------



## howak47 (Oct 4, 2010)

yea i was pretty sure it turned hermie well good thing the buds hardened up over the past 6 days not fluffy anymore going to probly put it in dark for a couple of days after tomorrow and harvest her !!! i know its going to be dank cause that nug i took off like week and half ago was great and already tasted like lemons  iam thinking i should get a nice little bit off this plant !!! i will be putting a nice size blue cheese and 1 other plant in its spot not sure what the other one will be


----------



## theexpress (Oct 4, 2010)

how are the purp diesels doing? i know they small but they happy?


----------



## howak47 (Oct 4, 2010)

yea i just took 2 pics of them a little while ago bef ore lights went out hold on a minute and i will post them


----------



## howak47 (Oct 4, 2010)

PURPLE DIESELS


----------



## theexpress (Oct 5, 2010)

howak47 said:


> PURPLE DIESELS


those are gonna get big fast....... were gonna be all into your flower room and not even notice those nyc purp diesels untill there a miny bush!!! cant wait for those to be in bloom... dont forget to clone ur female!


----------



## Ditty! (Oct 5, 2010)

Purple Diesel and Hermies. My kinda partayyyyyy


----------



## poplars (Oct 5, 2010)

had a frost last night but it was a upper 30s frost so no big deal. haven't checked to see what they look like yet. I have a feeling i'm gonna see a lot more purple leaves tho


----------



## theexpress (Oct 5, 2010)

Ditty! said:


> Purple Diesel and Hermies. My kinda partayyyyyy


hahahahahahahaha hell noooooooooooooooo


----------



## theexpress (Oct 5, 2010)

poplars said:


> had a frost last night but it was a upper 30s frost so no big deal. haven't checked to see what they look like yet. I have a feeling i'm gonna see a lot more purple leaves tho


i know for a fact the sk are fine cuzz mine been taking low-mid 30's past 2 days at night


----------



## poplars (Oct 5, 2010)

lol fuck it was a 28 degree frost, they're still all good


----------



## theexpress (Oct 5, 2010)

poplars said:


> lol fuck it was a 28 degree frost, they're still all good


i told ya so bro......


----------



## howak47 (Oct 5, 2010)

theexpress said:


> those are gonna get big fast....... Were gonna be all into your flower room and not even notice those nyc purp diesels untill there a miny bush!!! Cant wait for those to be in bloom... Dont forget to clone ur female!


 yea i cant wait to  i will def be cloning the female and collecting the pollin if i get a male !! Thanks again for them


----------



## poplars (Oct 5, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i told ya so bro......


yep.

one thing I've noticed tho, frosts turn the white hairs to a kinda pale golden vs t he actual hairs finishing. tha'tll prbably change after 5 days of sun 

btw I got a shitload more molasses. ima be giving them 2 tbs a gal every other watering till harvest


----------



## theexpress (Oct 6, 2010)

fed today for 3rd day in a row at full dose, and double dose snow storm ultra... mildew is still gone... and like 12-13 more days till chop

ima power feed untill friday, then from there to harvest a lil over a week i will be flushing with pure water


----------



## theexpress (Oct 6, 2010)

nice day today.... 78.f.......... 6/16 u.v........... 33% humidity....... not a cloud in the sky...... nice 8 mile an hour breeze...... perfect day to be a budding weed plant around here.....

gonna be 70's everyday untill the 13th.... no rain expected for a while to........ temps at night gonna be around 50... give or take on certain nights..


----------



## theexpress (Oct 6, 2010)

update.........


----------



## theexpress (Oct 6, 2010)

.....


----------



## theexpress (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## theexpress (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## theexpress (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## theexpress (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## theexpress (Oct 6, 2010)

i fucking hate taking the time to do this shit... YOU MOTHER FUCKERS BETTER LOVE THIS....


----------



## theexpress (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## theexpress (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## theexpress (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## theexpress (Oct 6, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i fucking hate taking the time to do this shit... YOU MOTHER FUCKERS BETTER LOVE THIS....


 
on the bottom left of this pic you can see were the missing branch should have been... kinda fucked up my wall of green but oo well


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 6, 2010)

do yourself a favor chi-town and take a course in photography!


----------



## poplars (Oct 6, 2010)

looks chronic!!


well I gave my plants too much molasses and it nocked down their ph. already gave them PH up tonight and tested their soil and it tested perfect so they shouldn't be too stunted from it, if at all.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 6, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> do yourself a favor chi-town and take a course in photography!


lol you dirty ass somoan!!!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 6, 2010)

poplars said:


> looks chronic!!
> 
> 
> well I gave my plants too much molasses and it nocked down their ph. already gave them PH up tonight and tested their soil and it tested perfect so they shouldn't be too stunted from it, if at all.


sounds good pops.......


----------



## poplars (Oct 6, 2010)

yeah I hate it when shit goes wrong tho haha. it's all good tho no impact on dankness whatsoever


----------



## howak47 (Oct 6, 2010)

Lookin good chi!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Oct 6, 2010)

[youtube]0xy4gbCL4Gk[/youtube]


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 6, 2010)

nice! how much wet?...love the drying tote! how long does it take wen in there?


----------



## DudeLebbowski (Oct 6, 2010)

My friend, I dedicated 2 glorious hours to your reading your thread.


----------



## poplars (Oct 7, 2010)

so the PH up I did last night prevented a LOT of bad burning. the NL had twisted leaves and shit last night but this morning they are untwisted and only showing slight burn spots!


so I'm giving them more ph up today, get it back up into the 6.5 range, right now they're ranging from 5.8 to 6.0.


----------



## The Snowman (Oct 7, 2010)

that's the same way i dry mine man, i have the almost exact same set up but i use pc fans


----------



## theexpress (Oct 7, 2010)

tommorow will be the last feeding untill harvest.. it will be at 150% dose..... then i got like 2 more waterings with the snow storm ultra untill its done... from that point on it will be str8 water untill harvest...


----------



## poplars (Oct 7, 2010)

I think I'm done feeding them, maybe I'll give them some more molasses but yeah I'm pretty much done giving them their flower nutes. I may have to harvest in 4-5 days as the weather is showing signs of a dramatic shift.


----------



## howak47 (Oct 7, 2010)

dudelebbowski said:


> my friend, i dedicated 2 glorious hours to your reading your thread.


 hahahh well thank you hope u enjoyed it !!!!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 7, 2010)

poplars said:


> I think I'm done feeding them, maybe I'll give them some more molasses but yeah I'm pretty much done giving them their flower nutes. I may have to harvest in 4-5 days as the weather is showing signs of a dramatic shift.


pops listen to me man....... let the sk go long!!!! they can hang with the cold, wet, windy weathure...... im blessed to have 70's untill next week then it will be 60's for a while then gradually get colder.... BUT LET THEM GO LONG.. YOU WONT BE SORRY!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 7, 2010)

howak47 said:


> hahahh well thank you hope u enjoyed it !!!!


awww man you know he enjoyed it....


----------



## poplars (Oct 7, 2010)

I will let them go, get back on the irc bro I missed you twice now todya1!!!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Oct 7, 2010)

Howak did you get those strings to stay up in your rubber maid? i have one pretty similar to yours, i had a hard time getting the strings to stay up so i rigged it up with hangers.. But


----------



## theexpress (Oct 8, 2010)

last feeding of bloom nutes today.... will continue snow storm ultra untill the bottle is done... im feeding that at 2 teaspoons per gallon.... might be 1 maybe 2 more doses of s.s.u.... but pretty much plain old water from here on out... i will be flushing the last 9 days or so.. wont be feedin g untill harvest like i said before..


----------



## theexpress (Oct 8, 2010)

wake up mugz........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opOLEq7Hs0k&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Oct 8, 2010)

niggas ell die for.........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dy49kfpr6ow&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Oct 8, 2010)

lol for yall east coast niggas.......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-YQjybnrmE&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Oct 8, 2010)

they cant stop it!!!! CHICAGO AINT A CITY ITS A NATION.... I.S.C.N.... till da world blow!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRYKAxhEK-k&feature=related


----------



## DudeLebbowski (Oct 8, 2010)

theexpress said:


> they cant stop it!!!! CHICAGO AINT A CITY ITS A NATION.... I.S.C.N.... till da world blow!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRYKAxhEK-k&feature=related


You probably havn't been to New Orleans, or Louisiana at that. Besides the right-wing Republican dumbness denial infestation, and the kids continuing to listen to their parents, It's the most unique place in the United States, just don't come here mid-summer unless you are here to eat haha. We influence the nation almost more than Hollywood and New York. Shit, Lil' Wayne couldn't have been born anywhere else. I absolutely despise rap though, and I've seen him in concert twice. Not to mention in the 1930's all those blues musicians migratted to N.O. and Baton Rouge like Muslims to Mecca. The bands of the "british invasion" loved those blues musicians! They had the rawest music and singing.
You would enjoy it, I think.
Our law is corrupted just like in the movies. Oh and our music is shit too, don't listen to Zydeco it's embarrassing.
I have no doubt in my mind, literally, that we have the best Munchy Food ever, no question. It's so good it'l sober you up though
You've seen the Saints right? Well if you noticed how together people were, that's what it's all about. I live in a multicultural city. And over here, black people are actually friendly and courteous and neighbor-like to white people and VICE VERSA. It's pretty crazy, considering 200 years ago..... 
Only the sucky country and repetative shit rap hosts concerts around here though. That's the worst thing about it. Having to drive away thousands of miles.
We also have cow pastures, incase you want to get extra extra silly psychoactive, but you may end up with buck shot in your ass 
I've been to Chicago, and yes, I like that special pizza yall have.


----------



## howak47 (Oct 8, 2010)

Michael Phelps said:


> Howak did you get those strings to stay up in your rubber maid? i have one pretty similar to yours, i had a hard time getting the strings to stay up so i rigged it up with hangers.. But


 all i did was drilled holes in both sides stick string through holes and duct tape the string to the outside of the container pull it tight and dfo the same to the other side!!!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Oct 8, 2010)

howak47 said:


> all i did was drilled holes in both sides stick string through holes and duct tape the string to the outside of the container pull it tight and dfo the same to the other side!!!


Word thanks for that info howak! +Rep


----------



## poplars (Oct 8, 2010)

hehe . . .. it is good.

Sweet God:



Sour Kush purple bubba:




Bubblebomb:


Sour Kush Bubba green:



Sour Kush Diesel:





Northern Lights:





The Church:




AK47:





Northern Lights:



Sour Kush bubba green:





Sour Kush Bubba purp:





Sour Kush Diesel:








some tip burns from the low ph caused by the molasses, I corrected it already but the tips don't fix themselves again so haha. no big deal.


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 8, 2010)

lookin good man gt some big colas!


----------



## poplars (Oct 8, 2010)

hella bro, good strains and the molasses is kickin ass!


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 8, 2010)

gotta love the good old molasses


----------



## theexpress (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 8, 2010)

sk genetics makin all those so frosty.... shit gear up for the slopes, those are covered in snow. nice work pop


----------



## poplars (Oct 8, 2010)

hahaha fuckin love the metaphors man thanks alot bro


those purple bubbas are kickin ass huh chitown?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 9, 2010)

poplars said:


> hahaha fuckin love the metaphors man thanks alot bro
> 
> 
> those purple bubbas are kickin ass huh chitown?


 
all that shit is kicking ass...........


----------



## theexpress (Oct 9, 2010)

......................................... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33ATJsL3xTc&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Oct 9, 2010)

young brain hussla........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEmbDE6aVEQ


----------



## theexpress (Oct 9, 2010)

lupe fiasco.... tearin it up ........... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBVZytV4eCg


you know its chicago till my casket drop!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 9, 2010)

this shit go hard.... you might not know what it iz... unless your comming from were im froommm.... eeee this my cut
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOPk6uJql7g


----------



## theexpress (Oct 9, 2010)

this shit is equally has cold has the one above it............ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntevae-O4u4


----------



## theexpress (Oct 9, 2010)

check out this freestyle.......... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlmmv4dJsj4&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Oct 9, 2010)

this one yall should def. listen too............ this man go hard.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqXq8R4wnYQ&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Oct 9, 2010)

ole school do or die....... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cG4xLsbwi8E&feature=related

i wanna how many drive bi's were committed to this song.... hahaha


----------



## theexpress (Oct 9, 2010)

this shit is real deep!!!!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbWcyp6wk5w&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Oct 9, 2010)

cook county judges callin// but my lawyer keep stallin//............. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4oLtwpOT58&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Oct 9, 2010)

some more pimp shit........ lol please no hickie// lick me//........ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVLIsyI0hgg&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Oct 9, 2010)

man traxter makes the coldest beats....... dre aint got shit on him.... nor timbaland.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bx4t0OP5rOI&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Oct 9, 2010)

another traxter beat that do or die japped off on..... jonny p killin it on da vocals..... and twista raped the whole track....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FUqCR-iPDk&feature=related


----------



## howak47 (Oct 9, 2010)

Lookin fucking great poplars !!!! what they got about another week or so ?


----------



## howak47 (Oct 9, 2010)

HERES A FEW PICS OF THE BUBBAKUSH BUDS THAT I POLLINATED WITH SOURKUSH POLLEN !!! I WILL BE POLLINATING SOME OTHER STRAINS WITH THIS STUFF TO


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 9, 2010)

damn, thats alot of pollen to go 'round. should make for some dank ass seeds.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 9, 2010)

pollin took... send some of those back to da hommie chi...... its kinda like a sk back crossed to bubba, but its not the same bubba.... f1's of those will be indica has fuck........ prolly pushing out the e.c.s.d. a lil but it will still be in there


----------



## theexpress (Oct 9, 2010)

cross everything with that shit.................. its like powderd gold


----------



## DudeLebbowski (Oct 9, 2010)

Very nice indeed good mates.
Thou pictures bring brightness to my belly


----------



## howak47 (Oct 9, 2010)

theexpress said:


> cross everything with that shit.................. Its like powderd gold


 oooo iam  yea it is fucking gold hahahh will make anything it gets on dank


----------



## theexpress (Oct 9, 2010)

DudeLebbowski said:


> Very nice indeed good mates.
> Thou pictures bring brightness to my belly


lol your a funny guy.... stick around... ya might learn somethin...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 9, 2010)

howak47 said:


> oooo iam  yea it is fucking gold hahahh will make anything it gets on dank


 
lol including grandma's tomatoe plants.. lol


----------



## theexpress (Oct 9, 2010)

howak47 said:


> HERES A FEW PICS OF THE BUBBAKUSH BUDS THAT I POLLINATED WITH SOURKUSH POLLEN !!! I WILL BE POLLINATING SOME OTHER STRAINS WITH THIS STUFF TO


man you got all kinds of kush crosses going... def would love to try some sk x g.h.s. bubba, and sk x pk x sk,


----------



## howak47 (Oct 9, 2010)

[youtube]LKlPKYMlbVI[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Oct 9, 2010)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]LKlPKYMlbVI[/youtube]


 
looking great.... soo many nice young ladies to chose to facialize with some sk nutt... im loving the sk x pk it grows vigorous has fuck


----------



## poplars (Oct 9, 2010)

harvested the AK47 today . left some bud at the bottom gonna dig it up and put it in a grow bag .


probably gonna harvest the sweet god and possibly the northern lights tomorrow. maybe that THC bomb x bubblegum too, idk.. all the sour k ushes are staying.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 9, 2010)

poplars said:


> harvested the AK47 today . left some bud at the bottom gonna dig it up and put it in a grow bag .
> 
> 
> probably gonna harvest the sweet god and possibly the northern lights tomorrow. maybe that THC bomb x bubblegum too, idk.. all the sour k ushes are staying.


sounds like a plan......... good to hear your gonna let the sk go long


----------



## poplars (Oct 9, 2010)

theexpress said:


> sounds like a plan......... good to hear your gonna let the sk go long


yeah as long as we stay storm free. second there's a major storm I'm choppin em.

except the two purpl bubbas, I might look into protective measures....


----------



## poplars (Oct 9, 2010)

put the ak in a grow bag . . . I feel great, like I salvaged something amazing....


----------



## theexpress (Oct 9, 2010)

poplars said:


> put the ak in a grow bag . . . I feel great, like I salvaged something amazing....


i feel great for you... take a clone of the revegged ak and throw some sk pollen on that and lemme hold down a few of those beans

ak x sk... we will call that shit fully automatic


----------



## poplars (Oct 9, 2010)

hahahhaa. yeah that'd be interesting. I'd probably want tin breed it atleast to F2, like SK male x AK female > F1 male x AK female (original clone)

that way it takes after the AK more


----------



## theexpress (Oct 10, 2010)

damn poplars had to take another glance at those pix you posted........ off da chain!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 10, 2010)

this might help you out pops.


----------



## poplars (Oct 10, 2010)

theexpress said:


> damn poplars had to take another glance at those pix you posted........ off da chain!!!


HELL YEAH BRO!


I fuckin spent extra care to hold my wrists as still as possible so those trich shots come out perfect, this truly showcases my bud 

edit: tryna don't worry I know how breeding works . but thanks anyways


----------



## howak47 (Oct 10, 2010)

[youtube]o47n7Tt3RfY[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Oct 10, 2010)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]o47n7Tt3RfY[/youtube]


 
awwww hell naw ya didnt!!!! hahahahaha "chitown bred, cuzz i gotta rep da city to da death"... man that vid was fucking righteous!!!!!!!! that did the sk justice esp the way the song incorperated into it...... that shit made me proud.. ima watch that vid like 5 more times!!!!!!!!! and your camera is sick has fuck!!!!!!.......... 


SHIT STR8 GAVE ME CHILLS JO!!!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 10, 2010)

Man i wish i could rep you howak... Ima go rep a bunch of lames so i can rep you tommorow....


----------



## howak47 (Oct 10, 2010)

theexpress said:


> awwww hell naw ya didnt!!!! hahahahaha "chitown bred, cuzz i gotta rep da city to da death"... man that vid was fucking righteous!!!!!!!! that did the sk justice esp the way the song incorperated into it...... that shit made me proud.. ima watch that vid like 5 more times!!!!!!!!! and your camera is sick has fuck!!!!!!..........
> 
> 
> SHIT STR8 GAVE ME CHILLS JO!!!


hahahahahh i knew you would love dat shit !!!!! thanks for the comments my friend !!!!! so i started ripen & molasses on her today going to do that for a week then flush for a week then it will be ready !!! dont u think?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 10, 2010)

theexpress said:


> Man i wish i could rep you howak... Ima go rep a bunch of lames so i can rep you tommorow....


You better start by repping yourself cause you the lamest of the lame. Rep whore..


----------



## theexpress (Oct 10, 2010)

howak47 said:


> hahahahahh i knew you would love dat shit !!!!! thanks for the comments my friend !!!!! so i started ripen & molasses on her today going to do that for a week then flush for a week then it will be ready !!! dont u think?


 
yeah she will be ready at day 56.... but im sure she will be extra nice let her go 60- 63 days.....


----------



## theexpress (Oct 10, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> You better start by repping yourself cause you the lamest of the lame. Rep whore..


 

hahahahahahahaha... you cake ass ni99a!!!


----------



## howak47 (Oct 11, 2010)

theexpress said:


> yeah she will be ready at day 56.... but im sure she will be extra nice let her go 60- 63 days.....


yea thats what i thought i couldn't remember how long all i know is its fast  IAM GETTING A BIG CLONEING DOME AND SHIT IN ABOUT 2 WEEKS & THE SK CLONE HAS A SHIT LOAD OF TOPS IAM GOIN TO CLONE THEM ALL AND DO A ALL SK GROW IN A COUPLE MORE MONTHS


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 11, 2010)

Everything is lookin great howak


----------



## theexpress (Oct 11, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea thats what i thought i couldn't remember how long all i know is its fast  IAM GETTING A BIG CLONEING DOME AND SHIT IN ABOUT 2 WEEKS & THE SK CLONE HAS A SHIT LOAD OF TOPS IAM GOIN TO CLONE THEM ALL AND DO A ALL SK GROW IN A COUPLE MORE MONTHS


lol an all sk grow huh??? i know what your on...... cha ching ching..... i be on similer type shit has well........


----------



## theexpress (Oct 11, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4757565]Everything is lookin great howak [/QUOTE]

aint it tho man... this cat is getting dialed in real well.......


----------



## theexpress (Oct 11, 2010)

lol and poplars is gonna be sitting on big elbows and wont even sell ya a gram..... hahahahaha thats my lil buddy pops..

he gonna vape and eat all the harvest himself....


----------



## theexpress (Oct 11, 2010)

well kiddies its getting real close to harvest time for me again!!!!! cant wait... looking like 7-10 more days


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey Chi, Dont know if I read your earlier post right, but you want to have pleanty of time to flush that SnowStorm out of your girls, if it isnt out, it makes your herb taste worse than any other unflushed shit Ive smoked. I tried some of my seed stash plants last round and without the flush was by far the nastiest chemical taste I ever had in herb. But a week flush in my hydro setup fixed that real quick. 

That SK is looking bomb ass howak. An all SK grow should be sick. Shame those genetics I sent out never showed. Keep up the good work bro.


----------



## poplars (Oct 11, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol and poplars is gonna be sitting on big elbows and wont even sell ya a gram..... hahahahaha thats my lil buddy pops..
> 
> he gonna vape and eat all the harvest himself....


hehe MAYBE I'll sell someone a gram . . . . at 2x the price!!!!


yeah man ima be enjoying the fuck out of that hsit!!!


harvesting both Northern Lights and Sweet God (revegging of course  )


----------



## theexpress (Oct 11, 2010)

poplars said:


> hehe MAYBE I'll sell someone a gram . . . . at 2x the price!!!!
> 
> 
> yeah man ima be enjoying the fuck out of that hsit!!!
> ...


lol i donno about 2x... but the sk will go for 25 a g all day.... most i ever sold a single g of it for was 30...


----------



## poplars (Oct 11, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol i donno about 2x... but the sk will go for 25 a g all day.... most i ever sold a single g of it for was 30...


well that's 2x the price here. its usually 10 a gram for dank, 15 on average.


----------



## howak47 (Oct 11, 2010)

poplars said:


> well that's 2x the price here. Its usually 10 a gram for dank, 15 on average.


 yea i sell all my dank for $20 -$25 g people eat that shit up all day around here (i dont sell the sk its strictly personal


----------



## howak47 (Oct 11, 2010)

integra21 said:


> hey chi, dont know if i read your earlier post right, but you want to have pleanty of time to flush that snowstorm out of your girls, if it isnt out, it makes your herb taste worse than any other unflushed shit ive smoked. I tried some of my seed stash plants last round and without the flush was by far the nastiest chemical taste i ever had in herb. But a week flush in my hydro setup fixed that real quick.
> 
> That sk is looking bomb ass howak. An all sk grow should be sick. Shame those genetics i sent out never showed. Keep up the good work bro.


 thanks for the comment man!! Yea i wish i would have got them i was looking forward to it



theexpress said:


> lol an all sk grow huh??? I know what your on...... Cha ching ching..... I be on similer type shit has well........


 ooo yea i want about 6 3ft tall fat bitches in the tent make for a nice quick dank harvest  it will happen just take a little time to get the clones up ...but the are on the plant just need the big dome and for them to grow about another 3 inches so i should have around 6 or 7 6inch tall sk clones to work with 

[quote="sicc";4757565]everything is lookin great howak [/quote]thanks sicc!!!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 11, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Hey Chi, Dont know if I read your earlier post right, but you want to have pleanty of time to flush that SnowStorm out of your girls, if it isnt out, it makes your herb taste worse than any other unflushed shit Ive smoked. I tried some of my seed stash plants last round and without the flush was by far the nastiest chemical taste I ever had in herb. But a week flush in my hydro setup fixed that real quick.
> 
> That SK is looking bomb ass howak. An all SK grow should be sick. Shame those genetics I sent out never showed. Keep up the good work bro.


glad you told me... i fed with ssu today and water... wont be doing it again... only plain water from now on.. and were my genetics i gave u a addy

why do they tell u to use it right up to harvest [email protected] s.s.u.?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 11, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea i sell all my dank for $20 -$25 g people eat that shit up all day around here (i dont sell the sk its strictly personal


i dont think there is too much dank in ur area that can compare with what your growing has far has not only potency, but freshness..... keep doing what u do.. ur doing god's work


----------



## theexpress (Oct 12, 2010)

so i was looking at my sk today... i realized if i wanted i can pick her now.. she is pretty much done.... she looks to be on day 56-58 by my eye.... ima let her go another 6-7 days....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 12, 2010)

theexpress said:


> so i was looking at my sk today... i realized if i wanted i can pick her now.. she is pretty much done.... she looks to be on day 56-58 by my eye.... ima let her go another 6-7 days....


Whats the longest you let that pheno go before?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 12, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Whats the longest you let that pheno go before?


63 days..... or 9 weeks indoors..... that shit kicked my ass extra hard........ were talking serious racoon eyes, nasty ass munchies.... and it would put your ass to sleep every chiefing..


and were talking 63 days from first sign of pistils... not 63 days after flip 12/12.... she usually takes around 5 days to show sex...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 12, 2010)

theexpress said:


> 63 days..... or 9 weeks indoors..... that shit kicked my ass extra hard........ were talking serious racoon eyes, nasty ass munchies.... and it would put your ass to sleep every chiefing..
> 
> 
> and were talking 63 days from first sign of pistils... not 63 days after flip 12/12.... she usually takes around 5 days to show sex...


 Sounds like a killer strain to have.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 12, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Sounds like a killer strain to have.


 
lol can ya dig??????


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 12, 2010)

Even bugs want some of that.You got yourself a winner their.


----------



## poplars (Oct 12, 2010)

hella I got 2 pics where there's a b ug on the SK 



http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture333.jpg

^^^ pirate bug


----------



## theexpress (Oct 12, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Even bugs want some of that.You got yourself a winner their.


naw they just get stuck on the copious sticky trichomes and die there.... lol


----------



## theexpress (Oct 12, 2010)

poplars said:


> hella I got 2 pics where there's a b ug on the SK


i found some dead bugs on nuggs to... just took a lil twig and took them off... lol..... what a wonderful place to die at


----------



## howak47 (Oct 12, 2010)

BAD NEWS
[youtube]2ds9eEuq3Ow[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Oct 12, 2010)

howak47 said:


> BAD NEWS
> [youtube]2ds9eEuq3Ow[/youtube]


take a good look at the rocklock.... do you see nanners? if not chances are that the lemon skunk pollinated it... or something else in your bloom room hermied... check every plant...... when you pollinated the bubba did you take the bubba to another room right? or did you pollinate in bloom room? we will figure this out....


----------



## howak47 (Oct 12, 2010)

theexpress said:


> take a good look at the rocklock.... Do you see nanners? If not chances are that the lemon skunk pollinated it... Or something else in your bloom room hermied... Check every plant...... When you pollinated the bubba did you take the bubba to another room right? Or did you pollinate in bloom room? We will figure this out....


 i dont think i see any nanners on the rocklock i think the ls got it!! I checked the other plants and they all seem to be fine but we will no for sure in a couple of days!! Yea i pollinated the bubba in the room the male sourkush was in !!! Awwww this shit sucks so bad thats goin to put me bjehind again with the amount of bud i need to keep


----------



## theexpress (Oct 12, 2010)

howak47 said:


> i dont think i see any nanners on the rocklock i think the ls got it!! I checked the other plants and they all seem to be fine but we will no for sure in a couple of days!! Yea i pollinated the bubba in the room the male sourkush was in !!! Awwww this shit sucks so bad thats goin to put me bjehind again with the amount of bud i need to keep


maybe that new cross will be the shit... who knows... could have some hermi issues, but you will 100% find non hermies


----------



## theexpress (Oct 12, 2010)

sourkush s back in season for me!!!!!! been around a month since the last time i tasted that sweet sweet chiva!!!! this batch wasnt grown by me but by my partner..... lets call him miny me!!!


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 12, 2010)

howak47 said:


> thanks for the comment man!! Yea i wish i would have got them i was looking forward to it





theexpress said:


> glad you told me... i fed with ssu today and water... wont be doing it again... only plain water from now on.. and were my genetics i gave u a addy
> 
> why do they tell u to use it right up to harvest [email protected] s.s.u.?


 Not sure why they say that, but dont do it for sure. 

I sent both of you care packages in the mail today. I really hope this set shows up Howak and since yours is only going accross town Chi, keep a look out for it tomorrow or thursday.


----------



## howak47 (Oct 12, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Not sure why they say that, but dont do it for sure.
> 
> I sent both of you care packages in the mail today. I really hope this set shows up Howak and since yours is only going accross town Chi, keep a look out for it tomorrow or thursday.


 hell yea man u are the shit !!! thank you


----------



## theexpress (Oct 13, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Not sure why they say that, but dont do it for sure.
> 
> I sent both of you care packages in the mail today. I really hope this set shows up Howak and since yours is only going accross town Chi, keep a look out for it tomorrow or thursday.


 
i will do!!!!!! good looking out bro... i heard about what happend at your house on your thread... that really sux...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 13, 2010)

my boys outdoor sk is bomb has fuck.... nuggs are densest ive ever had of sk.... color is darker...... smell is slightly diffrent... a lil more fruityish then same pheno indoors.... high is strong and last lonnng has fuck....... buddy did a good job... cant wait to crop my sk tho!!!!

the shit is super duper sticky maaaan!!!!!


----------



## poplars (Oct 13, 2010)

theexpress said:


> my boys outdoor sk is bomb has fuck.... nuggs are densest ive ever had of sk.... color is darker...... smell is slightly diffrent... a lil more fruityish then same pheno indoors.... high is strong and last lonnng has fuck....... buddy did a good job... cant wait to crop my sk tho!!!!
> 
> the shit is super duper sticky maaaan!!!!!



hell yeah BRO what'd I tell you bout that outdoor bUD!?!?! ahahahahahahaha

dosed the SK's up with a fat dose of molasses today, mmm mmm boy


----------



## theexpress (Oct 13, 2010)

poplars said:


> hell yeah BRO what'd I tell you bout that outdoor bUD!?!?! ahahahahahahaha
> 
> dosed the SK's up with a fat dose of molasses today, mmm mmm boy


mine comming down next week...... str8 water untill then.. didnt flush today but it rained so mother nature took care of the bizzness


----------



## poplars (Oct 13, 2010)

yeah I think ima just flush from here on out too.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 13, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah I think ima just flush from here on out too.


when you thinking ur cropping????


----------



## poplars (Oct 13, 2010)

well the weather is good for the next 6 days so probably shortly after that .

btw the purple bubbas trichs went SO cloudy that they stand out like SNOW

its epic.

plus I've noticed some beefing already from the molasses on the purple bubbas, whewww


----------



## poplars (Oct 13, 2010)

theexpress said:


> naw they just get stuck on the copious sticky trichomes and die there.... lol


hahahaha had to quote this, just epic.


----------



## howak47 (Oct 13, 2010)

[youtube]mm3HWzIGOb4[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Oct 13, 2010)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]mm3HWzIGOb4[/youtube]


man that sk is getting close....... purple diesels should look real good in like 2 more weeks... wich will pass by fast..


----------



## Ditty! (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## theexpress (Oct 14, 2010)

Ditty! said:


>


 
haaaaaay whats up man


----------



## howak47 (Oct 14, 2010)

MAN I JUST GOT THE NEW HIGHTIMES AND THEY GOT DNA'S SOURKUSH AS A TOP 10 STRAIN OF 2010 THAT IS SOME BULLSHIT THE PIC OF IT LOOKS HORRIBLE COMPARED TO THE REAL SOURKUSH ....I GOT A GOOD MIND TO SEND HIGHTIMES A LETTER AND SOME PICS SHOWING THEM WHAT THE REAL DEAL SOURKUSH LOOKS LIKE SHIT PISSES ME OFF !!!!

ONE THING COOL THOUGH IS SUBCOOL420 ON YOUTUBES STRAIN CHERNOBYL IS IN THE TOP 10 & IS GOING TO THE CUP THIS YEAR CHECK OUT HIS PAGE ON YOUTUBE HE IS A BAD ASS GROWER http://www.youtube.com/user/subcool420


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 14, 2010)

they said the dna sk or reserva priv. sk?.. because reservas sk is headband.. dna's sk stinks but it ain all that.
i have heard o chernoboyl before as well. cali connection got some dank going into the cup


----------



## theexpress (Oct 14, 2010)

howak47 said:


> MAN I JUST GOT THE NEW HIGHTIMES AND THEY GOT DNA'S SOURKUSH AS A TOP 10 STRAIN OF 2010 THAT IS SOME BULLSHIT THE PIC OF IT LOOKS HORRIBLE COMPARED TO THE REAL SOURKUSH ....I GOT A GOOD MIND TO SEND HIGHTIMES A LETTER AND SOME PICS SHOWING THEM WHAT THE REAL DEAL SOURKUSH LOOKS LIKE SHIT PISSES ME OFF !!!!
> 
> ONE THING COOL THOUGH IS SUBCOOL420 ON YOUTUBES STRAIN CHERNOBYL IS IN THE TOP 10 & IS GOING TO THE CUP THIS YEAR CHECK OUT HIS PAGE ON YOUTUBE HE IS A BAD ASS GROWER http://www.youtube.com/user/subcool420


wish i could send my bubba pheno of sk to the cup!!!!!!

win best indica hands down!!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 14, 2010)

theexpress said:


> wish i could send my bubba pheno of sk to the cup!!!!!!
> 
> win best indica hands down!!!!


 Do you need to be an established breeder to send a samplebud in?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 14, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Do you need to be an established breeder to send a samplebud in?


i dont know... maybe i would need to use one of them to show my strain?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 14, 2010)

If thats what you want sounds like a plan or have someone thats legal send some buds in?


----------



## poplars (Oct 14, 2010)

hey I give permission to post one of my pictures to those dumbasses!


btw I have more, posting next post.


----------



## poplars (Oct 14, 2010)

WOO WOO!!!

within one of these pics is the best bud pic I've ever taken . . . . 

SK purple bubba:





SK bubba green:



SK Diesel:






The Church:




SK Bubba green:








SK Bubba purp:







SK Diesel:










wooooo


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 14, 2010)

Those are lookig nice my main focus was on those sk bubbas.+rep


----------



## poplars (Oct 14, 2010)

yeah the bubbas are a true testament to what the best of kush is.

I'm gonna crop em the 23rd if the weather stays stable  full moon on the 23rd.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 14, 2010)

looking great pops....


----------



## poplars (Oct 14, 2010)

man i just want it to be over already!! the anticipation is unbearable ahahahahah. 

I don't think the bubba purp is gonna get too much bigger, maybe a little bit, like 10-15%, but man its so dank I'll survive .

the green bubba has way bigger buds than the purple bubbas, dunno why. the green bubba seems to have the same density as the purple bubba, I will confirm on a scale. 

I don't think I'll be able to last till the 23rd, man thats too long, 7 days is the 21st, so I think I'll crop then ...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 14, 2010)

poplars said:


> man i just want it to be over already!! the anticipation is unbearable ahahahahah.
> 
> I don't think the bubba purp is gonna get too much bigger, maybe a little bit, like 10-15%, but man its so dank I'll survive .
> 
> ...


those will be done by monday!!!!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Oct 14, 2010)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]mm3HWzIGOb4[/youtube]



Howak looking good! You are really getting your system dialed in and consistently growing dank plant after dank plant.. Id plus rep you but i gotta spread the love first.. So how do you like your soil upkeep? All your plants always seem to be in great condition constantly.. Im thinking about switching over from dwc to soil but i always seem to burn plants in soil and then i have a hard time stopping the burn. Any knowledge you can share with me?


On another note, That sour kush looks so dank! I havnt ever seen(in person) or smoked this strain and i know its an award winning strain. Props CHITOWN!!! The select few that have got the opportunity to grow/smoke this are privileged, i hope one day i get to enjoy one great wonders of the cannabis world...


----------



## poplars (Oct 14, 2010)

theexpress said:


> those will be done by monday!!!!


100% agree. you rule bro


----------



## howak47 (Oct 15, 2010)

those pics are fucking awesome poplars !!!! got u a shit load of super dank nugs good grow !!!!!


----------



## poplars (Oct 15, 2010)

thanks bro I'm so fuckin stoked . . . . gave em more molasses today to bulk em up


----------



## howak47 (Oct 15, 2010)

i just got done sampling a small sk nug i cut off a few days ago and ooooo it is so fucking dank iam stoned of my ass i missed the wonderful sourkush !!! mine will be ready in a couple days looked at the sample under the digital microscope and the trics are all milky and amber did not see but maybe a couple clear ones left !!!


----------



## poplars (Oct 15, 2010)

man I'm so stoked to try it.

I tried that THC bomb x Bubblegum last night, I was fuckin STONED OFF MY ASS> fuckin amazing shit bro. totally took me by surprise, vaped so perfect because of its sativa like characteristics fluffy-like buds make for much better vape so many hits so thick.

SK is gonna be ridiculous out of the vape tho with all that trich development, jesus fuck.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 15, 2010)

poplars said:


> 100% agree. you rule bro


i try bro... lol sometimes i try too hard..


----------



## theexpress (Oct 15, 2010)

the outdoor sk is the shit!!!!!!! its hard has a rock, but still breaks out nice!!!!!! im sour kushed da fuck out right now jo!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 15, 2010)

howak47 said:


> i just got done sampling a small sk nug i cut off a few days ago and ooooo it is so fucking dank iam stoned of my ass i missed the wonderful sourkush !!! mine will be ready in a couple days looked at the sample under the digital microscope and the trics are all milky and amber did not see but maybe a couple clear ones left !!!


lol had to cut a lil bud to try huh? thats whats up... your sk should be done in days... was looking at mine today and noticed all hairs receeded and the bud just looks done... still gonna let her go a few more days... im not hurting for any smoke i can wait

leaves starting to yellow to.. they should be much more yellow but i beasted them heavily her whole life with chemical nutes, and especially the last week before the flush!!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 15, 2010)

Michael Phelps said:


> Howak looking good! You are really getting your system dialed in and consistently growing dank plant after dank plant.. Id plus rep you but i gotta spread the love first.. So how do you like your soil upkeep? All your plants always seem to be in great condition constantly.. Im thinking about switching over from dwc to soil but i always seem to burn plants in soil and then i have a hard time stopping the burn. Any knowledge you can share with me?
> 
> 
> On another note, That sour kush looks so dank! I havnt ever seen(in person) or smoked this strain and i know its an award winning strain. Props CHITOWN!!! The select few that have got the opportunity to grow/smoke this are privileged, i hope one day i get to enjoy one great wonders of the cannabis world...


thats crazy... i run into much more problems with d.w.c. then in soil... i actually never have any issues with soil... esp. indoors... i find you gotta check up on ph, p.p.m., rez. temp, ect. with dwc... and with soil all i ever gotta do is make sure they get water.. lol....

thanx on the sk props mike.......


----------



## theexpress (Oct 15, 2010)

poplars said:


> man I'm so stoked to try it.
> 
> I tried that THC bomb x Bubblegum last night, I was fuckin STONED OFF MY ASS> fuckin amazing shit bro. totally took me by surprise, vaped so perfect because of its sativa like characteristics fluffy-like buds make for much better vape so many hits so thick.
> 
> SK is gonna be ridiculous out of the vape tho with all that trich development, jesus fuck.


that thc bomb x bubblegum i had my eye on your whole grow... i love the str8 up cant see threw bush that it grew into....


----------



## theexpress (Oct 15, 2010)

you know what would be off da chain???? if all of us cropped on monday... im cropping then either way....


----------



## poplars (Oct 15, 2010)

yep I'm definitely croppin monday I don't want to worry about the shit anymore man . . . . they'd be dank if I took them today so by monday they'll be PRIME


----------



## theexpress (Oct 15, 2010)

poplars said:


> yep I'm definitely croppin monday I don't want to worry about the shit anymore man . . . . they'd be dank if I took them today so by monday they'll be PRIME


 
yeah.... your have been legitly done for a while now...... i just wanted to show you something real special when you let her gooo long... really when you let anything goo long.. but esp the sk


----------



## poplars (Oct 15, 2010)

hella bro I can't wait man . . . . . so closee


----------



## SnowWhite420 (Oct 15, 2010)

poplars said:


> WOO WOO!!!
> 
> within one of these pics is the best bud pic I've ever taken . . . .
> 
> ...



DAMN! those all look like some fucking dank!


----------



## EvolAlex (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice Buds especially for outdoor. Can i smoke somethin? Lol


----------



## theexpress (Oct 15, 2010)

EvolAlex said:


> Nice Buds especially for outdoor. Can i smoke somethin? Lol


yall are looking at my boys grow...


----------



## EvolAlex (Oct 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> SHUGAR SHUGAR!!!!!! DOOT DOOOT DOOTDOOT DO DO.... OOOO HONEY, HONEY......


Nice pic boss.... ooooo weeeee.. that shit looks dank....


----------



## poplars (Oct 15, 2010)

hell yeah bro by far the dankest outdoor strain I've seen yet.


if someone could find me an outdoor pic that tops SK I'd really love to see it, seriously.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 15, 2010)

poplars said:


> hell yeah bro by far the dankest outdoor strain I've seen yet.
> 
> 
> if someone could find me an outdoor pic that tops SK I'd really love to see it, seriously.


if someone could find any pic... outdoors, indoors, on mars that looks has dank has the sk id love to see it


----------



## poplars (Oct 15, 2010)

yep I saw it stacked up against over 10 humboltd strains and it beat all of them.

I'm going to put 1/8th of SK in my grower buddy down the road who has all those strains it beat into a competition hes having. its gonna be a blind test with unbiased blazers . . . . they wont know which is which they will just say their favorite number


----------



## theexpress (Oct 15, 2010)

poplars said:


> yep I saw it stacked up against over 10 humboltd strains and it beat all of them.
> 
> I'm going to put 1/8th of SK in my grower buddy down the road who has all those strains it beat into a competition hes having. its gonna be a blind test with unbiased blazers . . . . they wont know which is which they will just say their favorite number


i saw howak grow it along side many other brand name genetics... powerkush, lemon skunk, ghs bubba kush, bluecheese, ect. and it had all them beat


----------



## theexpress (Oct 15, 2010)

the bubba pheno will absoulutley destroy all those poor fools........... with the quickness


----------



## howak47 (Oct 15, 2010)

poplars said:


> man I'm so stoked to try it.
> 
> I tried that THC bomb x Bubblegum last night, I was fuckin STONED OFF MY ASS> fuckin amazing shit bro. totally took me by surprise, vaped so perfect because of its sativa like characteristics fluffy-like buds make for much better vape so many hits so thick.
> 
> SK is gonna be ridiculous out of the vape tho with all that trich development, jesus fuck.


iam telling u right now that sk is the shit in the vape i vaped a piece of that sample nug i took and it filled up 3 nice size vaporizer bags real thick of of a .3 g tiny piece !!! your going to love it it taste amazing in the vape


----------



## howak47 (Oct 15, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Not sure why they say that, but dont do it for sure.
> 
> I sent both of you care packages in the mail today. I really hope this set shows up Howak and since yours is only going accross town Chi, keep a look out for it tomorrow or thursday.


got mine today man !!! thank you thank you thank you !!!!!!! i will let u know when i start them i will do a new thread on them ....might be a little while but not to long  oo yea love the way u sent them that was slick


----------



## howak47 (Oct 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol had to cut a lil bud to try huh? thats whats up... your sk should be done in days... was looking at mine today and noticed all hairs receeded and the bud just looks done... still gonna let her go a few more days... im not hurting for any smoke i can wait
> 
> leaves starting to yellow to.. they should be much more yellow but i beasted them heavily her whole life with chemical nutes, and especially the last week before the flush!!


 haqhah yea i had to and i may cut like 2 more nugs off cause iam going to a SUBLIME with Rome concert on thursday and i want to blaze some sk when they play smoke two joints hahahahha shit is really finised but iam goin to give it a day or 2 them put in dark for 2 days then harvest when i get back from the concert so that will be like sunday of next week but iam for sure taken 2 more nugs i will take pics and show them when ever i do it !!!


----------



## poplars (Oct 15, 2010)

howak47 said:


> iam telling u right now that sk is the shit in the vape i vaped a piece of that sample nug i took and it filled up 3 nice size vaporizer bags real thick of of a .3 g tiny piece !!! your going to love it it taste amazing in the vape


hell yeah man I would expect as much with THAT many crystals!


----------



## howak47 (Oct 15, 2010)

[youtube]H8S5snNXUTM[/youtube]


----------



## poplars (Oct 15, 2010)

man he needs to work on th ose solos but his voice aint b ad at all.


----------



## howak47 (Oct 15, 2010)

poplars said:


> man he needs to work on th ose solos but his voice aint b ad at all.


 yea theres another video of them playing this at cypresshill smokeout festival and he did alot better but yea it sounds pretty good iam ready to go see them me and my girl are going to this one !!!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 16, 2010)

chea!!!!!! got 2 letters today from some contributers today..... one of theem i super damn excited about... the super lemon haze... she will be the only sativa i will run!!!!!!! FUCK YESSSSSSS.... the other genetics arent no joke to though... sannies seeds are supposed to be the shit... thank you guys soo much... yall know who yall are!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 16, 2010)

theexpress said:


> chea!!!!!! got 2 letters today from some contributers today..... one of theem i super damn excited about... the super lemon haze... she will be the only sativa i will run!!!!!!! FUCK YESSSSSSS.... the other genetics arent no joke to though... sannies seeds are supposed to be the shit... thank you guys soo much... yall know who yall are!


 Thats whats up right there.


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 16, 2010)

Well, that sk looks top shelf without a doubt but I think my Blue Kush would keep up with it, not saying better, but more like equal. 





One of these days we'll have to do a side by side comparison.


----------



## poplars (Oct 16, 2010)

sorry bro that's not equal to the SK . .. . .









it is a nice strain you have there tho, looks like it'd get me fukced up


----------



## theexpress (Oct 16, 2010)

poplars said:


> sorry bro that's not equal to the SK . .. . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
lol i knew poplars was gonna pull it... fuck he beat me too it...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 16, 2010)

i would smoke the fuck outta this shit to... hope my buddy mentions something about it in da letter!


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 16, 2010)

theexpress said:


> man i wish i could rep you howak... Ima go rep a bunch of lames so i can rep you tommorow....


 oh i see how it is fucker! I must be one of those lames that got rep'd today


----------



## theexpress (Oct 16, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> oh i see how it is fucker! I must be one of those lames that got rep'd today


lol naw...... those lames that i rep to rep who i want dont even know that i am repping them...... if it says my name in it you deserve it!!! lol


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 16, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol naw...... those lames that i rep to rep who i want dont even know that i am repping them...... if it says my name in it you deserve it!!! lol


 lol...how you been?


----------



## howak47 (Oct 16, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Well, that sk looks top shelf without a doubt but I think my Blue Kush would keep up with it, not saying better, but more like equal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea that shit looks dank !! so thats what is in the bolo kush right?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 16, 2010)

howak47 said:


> hell yea that shit looks dank !! so thats what is in the bolo kush right?


 
yeah looks like that, and kollossus.... wich is shiva x sannies jack... crossed to power plant x chronic....


----------



## theexpress (Oct 16, 2010)

i wanna know what killing kush is.... is that killing fields x k.o. kush... or herijuana or what?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 16, 2010)

check this out.... http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/growroom-showroom/201351820-killing-kush-killing-fields-x-ko-kush.html


----------



## theexpress (Oct 16, 2010)

the other half that cross..... http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f100/cheeseberry-17816/


----------



## howak47 (Oct 16, 2010)

HERES A FEW PICS OF THE SOURKUSH SAMPLE NUGS I CUT OFF TO TAKE TO THE CONCERT THIS COMING WEEKEND & A FEW OTHER PICS !! ENJOY!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Oct 16, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i wanna know what killing kush is.... Is that killing fields x k.o. Kush... Or herijuana or what?


yea i was wondering that also cause i got some of dim also


----------



## theexpress (Oct 16, 2010)

looks like someone rolled those in hgih grade crystal meth!!!! sk all day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hahahha yea they all look like that !!!


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 16, 2010)

damn man i need me some SK!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 16, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> damn man i need me some SK!


I know right..That shit is one of the best looking buds ive seen


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 17, 2010)

poplars said:


> sorry bro that's not equal to the SK . .. . .
> it is a nice strain you have there tho, looks like it'd get me fukced up





theexpress said:


> lol i knew poplars was gonna pull it... fuck he beat me too it...


 You say that but you havent seen or smoked it in person. Without a doubt SK is fantastic. But without a doubt Blue Kush is the best herb I've smoked. Not just because of it incredibly stong balanced high/stone but the smell and flavor are truly unique and very hard to describe. And the odor level is a pain in the ass, It smell is picked up somewhere in my lights, either the reflectors around the seal on the glass or the inline fan, and it gets vented into my garage and 2 CAP1 ozone generators cant even put a dent in it, and if you're unfortunate enough to have it in your pocket in a ziplock everyone within 20ft of you knows whats up. But when my and Chi get together one of these days, there will be another opinion of it from someone that is sure to be more partial to their strain.


howak47 said:


> hell yea that shit looks dank !! so thats what is in the bolo kush right?


 Yeah, The Bolo is Blue Kush(pictured above) as the mother and Sannies Kolossus as the proud father. I have already had others start these beans out and start a few of them because it seems like there is about a 50% germination rate because I decided to through the buds with the seeds in the dehydrator to dry them and that ended up making them have low germination, and dont give up on them early cause a couple people have had nothing pop up for 2 weeks and out of nowhere get a sprout at day 16. Presoaking is highly recommended. I dont even know why I did that to those buds, it was my first time breeding and I wont be doing that on the next run for sure. 


theexpress said:


> i wanna know what killing kush is.... is that killing fields x k.o. kush... or herijuana or what?


 Killing Kush is Killing Fields x KO Kush. The herb from the seded mom of that kicked my ass, cant wait to flower her out for real and see how her kids turned out. Did I send you guys Chillberry Kush(Killing Kush x Cheeseberry)?


theexpress said:


> the other half that cross..... http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f100/cheeseberry-17816/


 Yeah, thats the dad on the Chillberry and Kolossus on the Bolo.


howak47 said:


> yea i was wondering that also cause i got some of dim also


 I guess they showed up for you guys? Glad they made it this run Howak. Cant wait to see how some of them do in your setup.


----------



## poplars (Oct 17, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> You say that but you havent seen or smoked it in person. Without a doubt SK is fantastic. But without a doubt Blue Kush is the best herb I've smoked. Not just because of it incredibly stong balanced high/stone but the smell and flavor are truly unique and very hard to describe. And the odor level is a pain in the ass, It smell is picked up somewhere in my lights, either the reflectors around the seal on the glass or the inline fan, and it gets vented into my garage and 2 CAP1 ozone generators cant even put a dent in it, and if you're unfortunate enough to have it in your pocket in a ziplock everyone within 20ft of you knows whats up. But when my and Chi get together one of these days, there will be another opinion of it from someone that is sure to be more partial to their strain.
> 
> Yeah, The Bolo is Blue Kush(pictured above) as the mother and Sannies Kolossus as the proud father. I have already had others start these beans out and start a few of them because it seems like there is about a 50% germination rate because I decided to through the buds with the seeds in the dehydrator to dry them and that ended up making them have low germination, and dont give up on them early cause a couple people have had nothing pop up for 2 weeks and out of nowhere get a sprout at day 16. Presoaking is highly recommended. I dont even know why I did that to those buds, it was my first time breeding and I wont be doing that on the next run for sure.
> 
> ...



I was going based on the fact that SK is definitely more crystally. I haven't even tried SK yet itself but I know for a fact it's the dankest strain I've ever seen due to it's crystal count. 

I mean you're judging SK before even trying it yourself. as we have nothing but pics to go on here, at this moment the SK looks danker. 

and it just seriously doesn't seem likely to me at all that bud that doesn't look as crystally as SK is going to be danker than SK.

I'm sure your blue kush is seriously awesome, but it's not equal to SK. seriously.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 17, 2010)

your boy chi is calling sick to work today....... fuck all that bullshit... ima watch some football......... then tommorow ima go chop down a lil some some




DAAAAAAAAAAAA BEARSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 17, 2010)

BTW... i got a gangsta ass digi camera to take pix with now.... hopefully we can get some greasy close ups of dry sk nugget!!!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 17, 2010)

and lets get something str8.... GOD MADE ME SO I CAN MAKE SOURKUSH..... THIS IS GODS WILL, AND THAT IS WHAT GOD WANTS HIS PEOPLE TO SMOKE..... this is truely the holly grail niggas....


----------



## poplars (Oct 17, 2010)

theexpress said:


> BTW... i got a gangsta ass digi camera to take pix with now.... hopefully we can get some greasy close ups of dry sk nugget!!!


hell yeah bro if you don't I will!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 17, 2010)

poplars said:


> hell yeah bro if you don't I will!!!!


 
well lets both do it... howak to.... lol


----------



## theexpress (Oct 17, 2010)

im baked has hell off diesel sk {outdoor its not bubba how i thought... my buddy got the phenos backwards] and the last of the fuely, coffee, garlicky, skunky chemdog....... chemdog reaks and taste a lil better then the diesel sk, but the diesel sk is by far more potant, with a much more complex, and longer lasting high that almost zero tolerence built up....... the bubba pheno taste delicious... pure kush... and is the more potent imo of the two phenos.... but i can see old school smokers liking the diesel better for some reason.. it has kinda an old school high and taste


----------



## howak47 (Oct 17, 2010)

[youtube]QFiPPl4zssA[/youtube]


----------



## howak47 (Oct 17, 2010)

theexpress said:


> well lets both do it... howak to.... lol


iam down i will have some harvest pics and shit up next week around this time looks like my topps are starting to turn a slight shade of purple


----------



## poplars (Oct 17, 2010)

harvested......ahh/... will post pics tomorrow


----------



## howak47 (Oct 17, 2010)

poplars said:


> harvested......ahh/... will post pics tomorrow


so u harvested the sourkush today


----------



## poplars (Oct 17, 2010)

yep, fuckin a . . .. . its some amazing shit.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 17, 2010)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]QFiPPl4zssA[/youtube]


I have a friend who swears by the flora nova.Its some good nutes.After he used that he never went for the 3 part again.


----------



## poplars (Oct 18, 2010)

PICS RIGHT BEFORE I HARVESTED!!!!

will post hanging pics today.

garden shot:

Sk purp bubba:




SK Bubba green:



Sk diesel:





The Church:





SK Bubba green:






SK purple Bubba:








Sk Diesel:


----------



## Michael Phelps (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice those look damn good poplars.. Have a fun harvest day..


----------



## Michael Phelps (Oct 18, 2010)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]QFiPPl4zssA[/youtube]


Lookin good man.. 

Howak in that vid you said your going out of town from tuesday-saturday.. What do you do with your plant's in that time? Seem's a little long to go without water, do you have them set up on a wick or what?


----------



## howak47 (Oct 18, 2010)

Michael Phelps said:


> Lookin good man..
> 
> Howak in that vid you said your going out of town from tuesday-saturday.. What do you do with your plant's in that time? Seem's a little long to go without water, do you have them set up on a wick or what?


thanks bro!!! yea iam going to see SUBLIME WITH ROME thursday night!!!! i just feed them really good before i leave but normally my girl would be doing it but she is coming with me this time so hopefully they will be fine i will be back around lunch time Saturday so its not that long !!!! plus i have someone that comes by to let my dogs out and they will check everything out for me
DID I SAY TUESDAY- SATURDAY? HAHAHAH I MEANT THURSDAY TO SATURDAY


----------



## howak47 (Oct 18, 2010)

poplars said:


> PICS RIGHT BEFORE I HARVESTED!!!!
> 
> will post hanging pics today.
> 
> ...


hell fucking yea poplars dank ass sk nugs & looks like lots of it cant wait to see the final product !!!!! Nice pics love the ones of the purple sk mine is starting to look like its turning a light shade of purple !!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 18, 2010)

harvested today........ looks like 4 oz dry....... we will see........


----------



## howak47 (Oct 18, 2010)

theexpress said:


> harvested today........ looks like 4 oz dry....... we will see........


 hell yea !!! u going to post sum pics of them ?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 18, 2010)

Sour kush harvest for the crew huh.All you need is howak then the three musketeers are all harvesting that triched out sour kush.


----------



## howak47 (Oct 18, 2010)

iam thinking about getting some silica blast and hydroplex along with some new flexible ducting and a cloneing tray and dome when i go out of town going to stop by a new grow shop about hour or so away from where i live meet the guys last time and they are giving me discounts and maybe a job when they open the other store about 15minutes away from my spot so that will be the shit!!!!! also just smelled the powerkush x sourkush for the 1st time and it smells just like fruty pebbles ooo my god it smells so good got my girl to smell it and she was like DAMMMMMn and she dont even smoke so i think its going to turn out really good i will do a video of it later


----------



## howak47 (Oct 18, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Sour kush harvest for the crew huh.All you need is howak then the three musketeers are all harvesting that triched out sour kush.


 i would be doing mine today or tomorrow if i wasnt goin out of town on thursday ....dont want to leave them right time i harvest ..got to keep a eye on everything but it will be gong into the dark for avbout 3 days and the day i get back i will harvest it ....SO 10/23/2010 ITHAT WILL BE THE DAY i have already cut 3.5 grams off of it to take on my trip so i got to remember to add that to my harvest weight


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 18, 2010)

howak47 said:


> i would be doing mine today or tomorrow if i wasnt goin out of town on thursday ....dont want to leave them right time i harvest ..got to keep a eye on everything but it will be gong into the dark for avbout 3 days and the day i get back i will harvest it ....SO 10/23/2010 ITHAT WILL BE THE DAY i have already cut 3.5 grams off of it to take on my trip so i got to remember to add that to my harvest weight


 Well then good stuff.Cant wait to see dried up nuggs and hear the weight on those sours.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 18, 2010)

howak47 said:


> hell yea !!! u going to post sum pics of them ?


i def will post some dry pix of the most impressive colas in the next week or so

the plant was a beast..... i broke a pair of heavy duty scissors tryna cut threw thick ass stems........ smoked myself silly on some scissor hash to


----------



## theexpress (Oct 18, 2010)

howak47 said:


> iam thinking about getting some silica blast and hydroplex along with some new flexible ducting and a cloneing tray and dome when i go out of town going to stop by a new grow shop about hour or so away from where i live meet the guys last time and they are giving me discounts and maybe a job when they open the other store about 15minutes away from my spot so that will be the shit!!!!! also just smelled the powerkush x sourkush for the 1st time and it smells just like fruty pebbles ooo my god it smells so good got my girl to smell it and she was like DAMMMMMn and she dont even smoke so i think its going to turn out really good i will do a video of it later


 
yeah no doubt that cross is gonna be the shit, and i think pretty damn high yielding to...... and finish around the same time 8-9 weeks

ya need to jizzm on her with some sk nutt and let me rub some dem beans...lol


----------



## theexpress (Oct 18, 2010)

forgot to add i couldnt pull this bitch out da ground jack.... i had to cut her down with a saw........ she coulda used another week but fuckit........ i always wanna let everything go long has hell... my shit or others... lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 18, 2010)

who's took the longest ? i wonder how close you guys harvested.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 18, 2010)

i cropped early this mourning


----------



## SFImage (Oct 18, 2010)

howak shits looking good, can't wait to see the harvest.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Oct 18, 2010)

howak47 said:


> thanks bro!!! yea iam going to see SUBLIME WITH ROME thursday night!!!! i just feed them really good before i leave but normally my girl would be doing it but she is coming with me this time so hopefully they will be fine i will be back around lunch time Saturday so its not that long !!!! plus i have someone that comes by to let my dogs out and they will check everything out for me
> DID I SAY TUESDAY- SATURDAY? HAHAHAH I MEANT THURSDAY TO SATURDAY


Just re-watched your video, i just miss understood you haha.. You said you were puttin that sk in the dark tuesday then going out of town but you never actually specifically said what day you were leaving.. But yeah thursday to saturday you should be fine for sure.. See thats another reason im thinking about switching to soil, with hydro i gotta check on things everyday which makes it so i have to plan vacation's in between grows, But with soil it would be easy to set up a simple wick system that would allow you to go on a 5 or so day vacation.. 

Have fun at the show bro, seem's like your always going to killer shows..


----------



## poplars (Oct 19, 2010)

wheew higha s fuck on northern lights beezessss


----------



## Michael Phelps (Oct 19, 2010)

Haha nice pop's.. I have a northern light's ill be cutting down in a week or so..


----------



## poplars (Oct 19, 2010)

theexpress said:


> forgot to add i couldnt pull this bitch out da ground jack.... i had to cut her down with a saw........ she coulda used another week but fuckit........ i always wanna let everything go long has hell... my shit or others... lol


hell yeah bro you can't pull outdoor plants out of the dirt, its impossible!! hahaha.

I used a saw on all of mine, cutting 75% through, then cutting the other 13% through leaving a 2% slit that I snap without letting any buds touch the dirt 

man I'm really gona be putting SK to the test my arm hurts like a bitch lately.... and NL doesn't really kill the pain, it helps a lot. I haven't tried the other NL, nor the church. but I'm really depending on SK to come through for its pain relief effects.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 19, 2010)

the bubba pheno will have you soooo high your not only gonna forget about the pain, but you will forget you even had an arm to b egin with lol.. try it pops


----------



## howak47 (Oct 19, 2010)

theexpress said:


> the bubba pheno will have you soooo high your not only gonna forget about the pain, but you will forget you even had an arm to b egin with lol.. try it pops


 hahahah thats the fucking truth right there lol


----------



## howak47 (Oct 19, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> who's took the longest ? i wonder how close you guys harvested.


 well i would have done mine already to but got to wait till i go out of town and get back dont have time to do it before i go


----------



## howak47 (Oct 19, 2010)

theexpress said:


> yeah no doubt that cross is gonna be the shit, and i think pretty damn high yielding to...... and finish around the same time 8-9 weeks
> 
> ya need to jizzm on her with some sk nutt and let me rub some dem beans...lol


 yea thats what iam thinking also !! iam going to cross it to the sk again and u will for sure be seeing some of them you will get the bubbakush x sourkush 1st though !!!! iam kinda freaked out about pollinating anything right now cause iam still watching everything real close cause of the lemon skunk and rocklock problem but it will get done soon 



SFImage said:


> howak shits looking good, can't wait to see the harvest.


thanks man !!!



Michael Phelps said:


> Just re-watched your video, i just miss understood you haha.. You said you were puttin that sk in the dark tuesday then going out of town but you never actually specifically said what day you were leaving.. But yeah thursday to saturday you should be fine for sure.. See thats another reason im thinking about switching to soil, with hydro i gotta check on things everyday which makes it so i have to plan vacation's in between grows, But with soil it would be easy to set up a simple wick system that would allow you to go on a 5 or so day vacation..
> 
> Have fun at the show bro, seem's like your always going to killer shows..


yea i wasnt sure what i had said i was really stoned when i made that video!!!!yea i have thought about a wick system but my girl is here all the time so dosent really matter to much but it would be nice to have one so i wouldnt have to water so much 
i will have a great time will be smokin a fat J of sourkush before i go and some while iam in there !!! hahahh yea i like concerts


----------



## poplars (Oct 19, 2010)

theexpress said:


> the bubba pheno will have you soooo high your not only gonna forget about the pain, but you will forget you even had an arm to b egin with lol.. try it pops


I will in 6 days bro. that sounds like exactly what I need....

which one should I try first, the green bubba or the purple..? purple seems like it'd be more on the stoney side..


----------



## theexpress (Oct 19, 2010)

poplars said:


> I will in 6 days bro. that sounds like exactly what I need....
> 
> which one should I try first, the green bubba or the purple..? purple seems like it'd be more on the stoney side..


it dont even matter... they both da same.... look for that purple to dissapear a good deal..... its weird and hard to beleave i know.....


----------



## theexpress (Oct 19, 2010)

howak47 said:


> well i would have done mine already to but got to wait till i go out of town and get back dont have time to do it before i go


i feel bad about not letting my sk go atleast to the 25th!!! the climate would have let me...


----------



## poplars (Oct 19, 2010)

theexpress said:


> it dont even matter... they both da same.... look for that purple to dissapear a good deal..... its weird and hard to beleave i know.....


yeah I'm already seeing some of the pruple dissapear from the stem. I still think there will be a few hints of purple in the end but most of it will be gone for sure.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 19, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah I'm already seeing some of the pruple dissapear from the stem. I still think there will be a few hints of purple in the end but most of it will be gone for sure.


see lil buddy would chitown lie to you? your gonna be fucking faded to da max in a few days....


----------



## theexpress (Oct 19, 2010)

those purple nyc diesel on the other hand howak has will be fully fucking purple!!!!! they looked indica has fuck bro!!! i hope i didnt send you the og kush by mistake.. time will tell howak


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 19, 2010)

damn pops those plants lookin good man!...i stop in from time to time...but man that room looks dif. everytime i see it! and the sk looks good as always!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 19, 2010)

kinda salty i couldnt hang harvest up... had to lay buds on there side inside a cardboard box..... and since the buds were soo heavy that side of the nuggs are like flat.. lol........ that shit is still smokin doe and watch me get 400 a zilla all day

i had to dry like this cuzz of security reasons.. you can smell them anyway, lol but atleast now u cant see them..


----------



## poplars (Oct 19, 2010)

aww that sucks man no biggy tho.

dude I counted up 35 1 quart wide mouth mason jars. I have 8 larger ones of the same sized mouth, and a few smaller ones aswell. definitely enough jars to store all of the SK in mason jars!!


----------



## howak47 (Oct 19, 2010)

TOOK ALL PLANTS OUT OF TENT TO MAKE THIS VIDEO 

[youtube]VA8gsjvanz8[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 19, 2010)

@chi ... put sum on a ups..

long ass vid howak, and ya camera makes some ill ass video. and nice plants as always.


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 19, 2010)

love how u take the time to put up vids lets guys really see what u working wit! u got some nice genetics comin outa there man seems like that sk is the icing on the cake! looks great cant wait to see some shots of that sk all dried and cured


----------



## theexpress (Oct 19, 2010)

howak47 said:


> TOOK ALL PLANTS OUT OF TENT TO MAKE THIS VIDEO
> 
> [youtube]VA8gsjvanz8[/youtube]


ok gotta lotta nice things going on.. first off i fux with the dayton fam. heavey.. nice track... next that sour power #2 pheno is def sk dom... i can tell by how the nuggets wanna form soo close to the main stalk.... both phenos look great tho... that sk is perfectly done for harvest, but give her a few days anyway to make sure u glued to ur couch... and that sourshark has heavy sk influence on it to... its growing much more compact, and tell me you dont see the sk influence of those fat ass pistils on that guirl

i can tell on da first sourpower that the calyxes are more sativaish, or of a 50/50 hybrid


----------



## theexpress (Oct 19, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> @chi ... put sum on a ups..
> 
> long ass vid howak, and ya camera makes some ill ass video. and nice plants as always.


yeah ill mail ya a tennis ball full.. lol j/k


----------



## theexpress (Oct 19, 2010)

poplars said:


> aww that sucks man no biggy tho.
> 
> dude I counted up 35 1 quart wide mouth mason jars. I have 8 larger ones of the same sized mouth, and a few smaller ones aswell. definitely enough jars to store all of the SK in mason jars!!


cant wait for end results


----------



## theexpress (Oct 19, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> love how u take the time to put up vids lets guys really see what u working wit! u got some nice genetics comin outa there man seems like that sk is the icing on the cake! looks great cant wait to see some shots of that sk all dried and cured


if ya ask howak nice enough im sure he can pull up an older sk budshot with both phenos in there... howak knows the one im talkin bout.. with the bubba doms on each end and the diesel in da middle... but ya gotta ask howak man...


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 19, 2010)

ight man nice....hey howak u mind sharing that pic chi talkin bout?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 19, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> ight man nice....hey howak u mind sharing that pic chi talkin bout?


or really its in this fucking huge ass thread somewere if you wanna go threw it lol


----------



## poplars (Oct 19, 2010)

18 more jars, different mouth size but a little bigger than quart size.


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 19, 2010)

theexpress said:


> or really its in this fucking huge ass thread somewere if you wanna go threw it lol


ok i start lookin bac now...get bac at u in a month lofl


----------



## poplars (Oct 19, 2010)

yeah you gotta be here a long ass time to have read all 572 pages like us hahaha.


man this epic, so many jars... btw I have a couple 1 gal jars too hehe.


----------



## defcomexperiment (Oct 19, 2010)

i got 1 gallons hanging in my drawls...


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 19, 2010)

i been here for about 5-6months but man 576 pages is crazy lol


----------



## Ditty! (Oct 19, 2010)

I've harvested 441 plants since this started. We OG! Even if I only bop in once a month


----------



## Ditty! (Oct 19, 2010)

howak47 said:


> TOOK ALL PLANTS OUT OF TENT TO MAKE THIS VIDEO
> 
> [youtube]VA8gsjvanz8[/youtube]


Dayton Family!!!!! Nice fuckin plants esse!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 19, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah you gotta be here a long ass time to have read all 572 pages like us hahaha.
> 
> 
> man this epic, so many jars... btw I have a couple 1 gal jars too hehe.


i will be stuffing one of those one gallon shits full of outdoor sk nugget......


----------



## theexpress (Oct 19, 2010)

Ditty! said:


> I've harvested 441 plants since this started. We OG! Even if I only bop in once a month


when we gonna bust down that chick in your avitar ditty????? lol what you know about that dayton fam.. aint you from michigan that way


----------



## poplars (Oct 19, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i will be stuffing one of those one gallon shits full of outdoor sk nugget......


I'm gonna use it to store my sugar-shake 

and btw judging by the size of that plant I don't think 1, 1 gal is gonnabe enough.


----------



## Ditty! (Oct 19, 2010)

Mane, I got blitzed with Ira Dorsey, gheeto E, billy blunt and Jake the Flake just after I graduated. Went to this Esham after party in Flint, think I puked that night, from to much Trip! 



We can bang out that chubby any time u ret! We just gotta ride east to Pittsburg


----------



## Ditty! (Oct 19, 2010)

Still one of the coldest names in hip hop, Jake the Flake


----------



## Ditty! (Oct 19, 2010)

[youtube]YAIagxVnO6o&sns=em[/youtube]


----------



## poplars (Oct 20, 2010)

irc seems to be down, oh well im chillin.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 20, 2010)

Ditty! said:


> [youtube]YAIagxVnO6o&sns=em[/youtube]


what you know about that young paper chase charlie wally???? i remember when this came out.... 96.... was just a pee wee back then... this shit still go hard...... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVXFdG7L1vE


----------



## theexpress (Oct 20, 2010)

this shit raw to...... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USgEI6ZKXcw


----------



## theexpress (Oct 20, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjIJdiGv2XI&feature=related..............


----------



## theexpress (Oct 20, 2010)

i pop a hoe stud... cuzz you gone sho blood...... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqUM_hh8yGg&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Oct 20, 2010)

this one would make for a good video howak.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBrepwClxBo


----------



## theexpress (Oct 20, 2010)

this shit grimey too.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PNGNxy6SHQ


----------



## howak47 (Oct 20, 2010)

well there has been a little change of plans iam going to have to harvest the sk tonight or in the mourning before i go cause i just got my bud together for my trip and realized i will only have enough after that for like 2 days lol so got to go ahead and get it started but it has been in dark since yesterday afternoon so it still will get 24 to 36 hours in dark  its got the whole bathroom stinking like sour rotten sweet fruit hahahah


----------



## poplars (Oct 20, 2010)

man my sense of smell sucks ass, I can't e ven smell the weed in my house, even though I know all those hanging plants are creating a baseline reek, I think my nose is so adapted to it I can't even tell anymore...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 20, 2010)

howak47 said:


> well there has been a little change of plans iam going to have to harvest the sk tonight or in the mourning before i go cause i just got my bud together for my trip and realized i will only have enough after that for like 2 days lol so got to go ahead and get it started but it has been in dark since yesterday afternoon so it still will get 24 to 36 hours in dark  its got the whole bathroom stinking like sour rotten sweet fruit hahahah


shit nigga........ i got that shit drying in da crawl space.... that shit is reeking loud jo... the smell is penatrating threw thick ass wood and flooring!!!! lol no lie dog!!!... i need to get this shit dry and in a jar.......... i try not to shit were i sleep but i had no were else to dry this shit..... that bubba down there smelling like sour skunk, coffee funkness


----------



## theexpress (Oct 20, 2010)

poplars said:


> man my sense of smell sucks ass, I can't e ven smell the weed in my house, even though I know all those hanging plants are creating a baseline reek, I think my nose is so adapted to it I can't even tell anymore...


 
man your gonna have a massive amount of hella dank bud for this winter....


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 20, 2010)

hey guys whats good come check out the new site im at roseman purpdaddy mc ol hippy and manny more are there its so friendly there is a hydro group and a soil group come on over wed love to have you there tell em pitbudz87 sent ya http://forum.bubbleponics.com/forum/content.php


----------



## theexpress (Oct 20, 2010)

tryna quit smoking again... this time with the e. cigg.. shits kinda cool. today is day one...


----------



## Ditty! (Oct 20, 2010)

I got one, had it for 5 months. Just don't run out of refills. I got 6 batteries car chargers erythang! Go to www.smoketip.com cheapest around, and it will get to the chi in 2 days


----------



## theexpress (Oct 20, 2010)

Ditty! said:


> I got one, had it for 5 months. Just don't run out of refills. I got 6 batteries car chargers erythang! Go to www.smoketip.com cheapest around, and it will get to the chi in 2 days


i paid 40 bux for mine


----------



## Coreyhulick (Oct 20, 2010)

i like this grow


----------



## Ditty! (Oct 20, 2010)

What brand? Premium? Blu?


----------



## howak47 (Oct 20, 2010)

well i harvested the sk but want be able to get a video of it up till i get back saturday from the concert cant wait to roll up my sample sk nugs uuummm going to be so dank!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 21, 2010)

Ditty! said:


> What brand? Premium? Blu?


elektro....


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey Howak and Chi, did those beans show up, never got a comfirmation.


----------



## Ditty! (Oct 21, 2010)

Same shit, I see thier refills are 5 for $20? I get mine from smoke tip for 10 for $17 shipped. I order 30 for $53, at my door in two days. My tips will work on yours. Its the same, just a different printed name.


----------



## Ditty! (Oct 21, 2010)

30 for $53


----------



## theexpress (Oct 22, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Hey Howak and Chi, did those beans show up, never got a comfirmation.


yup got minez


----------



## theexpress (Oct 22, 2010)

Ditty! said:


> 30 for $53


 
man i shoulda got that one.. refills are cheap// this shit is working... today day 3 w/o a square


----------



## theexpress (Oct 22, 2010)

yall niggs sleep today huh?


----------



## poplars (Oct 22, 2010)

busy trimmin!!!


----------



## Ditty! (Oct 22, 2010)

Runnin tha roads! My refills will work on yours. Same shit, different prices


----------



## theexpress (Oct 22, 2010)

poplars said:


> busy trimmin!!!


hahahahahaha i got alot of sk..... i stuffed a one gallon jug full, and had like another half gallon wort of sk i stuffed into some tupperware


----------



## theexpress (Oct 22, 2010)

Ditty! said:


> Runnin tha roads! My refills will work on yours. Same shit, different prices


are you sure ditty??? they will work on the elektro?


----------



## poplars (Oct 22, 2010)

theexpress said:


> hahahahahaha i got alot of sk..... i stuffed a one gallon jug full, and had like another half gallon wort of sk i stuffed into some tupperware


hell yeah man I'm stoked to start trimmin it up and start a SK scizzor hash ball .

right now I have about a 2g ball of scizzor hash from trimmin over at my buddy who has mainly humboltd purple and a couple epic strains like this local sweet pea (that made the hash all sweet and yummy smelling.) then I have a sweet god ball started, it looks chron. planning on making one for every strain!

*trim trim*


----------



## Ditty! (Oct 22, 2010)

Yup! If your bottom looks like this









I 1st bought a Premium ecig (same exact thing) then found out you can buy blank ciggs and put your logo on them. That's what Smoketip and Electro are, the bootlegs! Smoketip will give you lifetime warranty on their shit tho. I called last week, told them my charger out my batteries were fucked up, they sent me 3 batteries and a new charger fo free, no shipping charge. Same shit!


----------



## Ditty! (Oct 22, 2010)

Helluva pix for a phone!!


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 23, 2010)

u guyus watchin ufc 121 tonight?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 23, 2010)

i wish i could see lesnar beat valasquez face in.


----------



## howak47 (Oct 23, 2010)

integra21 said:


> hey howak and chi, did those beans show up, never got a comfirmation.


 hell yea man i got mine a wrote a response to u on this thread but u probly missed it!!! Thanks alot man i will let u know when i start them i will make another thread for that grow


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 23, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i wish i could see lesnar beat valasquez face in.


meee too but dats not goin happen i think cain goin KO we'll see though


----------



## howak47 (Oct 23, 2010)

HERES A VID FOR YOU ALL!!!I WILL HAVE ALL THE VIDEOS FROM THE SHOW PUT INTO ONE VIDEO SOON !!! this one will be in 720HD when its fully processed
[youtube]A0Hoj1CaB9U[/youtube]


----------



## Michael Phelps (Oct 23, 2010)

howak47 said:


> HERES A VID FOR YOU ALL!!!I WILL HAVE ALL THE VIDEOS FROM THE SHOW PUT INTO ONE VIDEO SOON !!! this one will be in 720HD when its fully processed
> [youtube]A0Hoj1CaB9U[/youtube]



Man howak that show must have been epic! Keep me posted on your other video.. 

Not trying to hi-jack but my garden sends its love.. 

Motivation






Diesel


----------



## howak47 (Oct 23, 2010)

hey chi check out my buddy choking on the sourkush with a scream mask on hahahhaha this is his very 1st harvset 
[youtube]NRizA1kpejI&feature=recentu[/youtube]


----------



## howak47 (Oct 23, 2010)

Michael Phelps said:


> Man howak that show must have been epic! Keep me posted on your other video..
> 
> Not trying to hi-jack but my garden sends its love..
> 
> ...


 yea man the show was kick ass i will post the other videos on here when i get em up!!!! damn man them buds are looking fucking dank hahah u can post pics on here anytime u want man i dont care ... i mean look at this tread hahahah


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 23, 2010)

I told you mofo'!!! Cain all day!!!!\


what's up now? I thought cain had "pillow hands"


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 24, 2010)

hellll yeaa! brock and tito got fucked up!.....and them shits are lookin good and that sk in that video makin me jealous man


----------



## theexpress (Oct 24, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I told you mofo'!!! Cain all day!!!!\
> 
> 
> what's up now? I thought cain had "pillow hands"


he still does nigga.... he just landed cleanly... now watch what happends when you have power and land cleanly..... war junior dos santos....... just wish that jds woulda got to dethrone king brock cuzz it woulda been in a much more devastating style.... lol i like how they said pillow hands cain has the strongest punch ever recorded.. lol give me a break.... CAIN IS ANOTHER NO CHIN HAVING MOHTER FUCKER.... were congo failed at amost putting cain away da homie cigano will succeed.... cuzz we can go threw the history of non chin having mother fuckers like frank mir, andre arlovski, lyoto machida, rashad evans, ect.. and you will see that sometimes they become champs, but they dont stay there long... cuzz some goon is gonna push they noodles back

doc... we both know damn welll that brock cant take a punch bro,,,,,, and cain can only take a punch a lil bit better then brock... jds can take bombs all day... when he fought roy nelson he took a few over hands rights from him.... the same punch that k.o. brendan scuab, and stefan struve, didnt even faze jds..... its gonna be epic man.. i have mad respect for cain... dont ever get that twisted... but its destiny for jds to become champ.... YOU HAD BETTER HOPE YOUR BOY CAN GET IT TOO THE GROUND, JUST HAS I HOPE MY BOY CAN KEEP THE FIGHT STANDING... CUZZ IF IT GOES TO THE GROUND AND JDS CANT GET BACK UP CAIN WILL WIN VIA TKO OR DECISSION.. but if jds keeps this fight standing cigano will win buy k.o.possible tko... im leaning more twords clean standing k.o.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 24, 2010)

howak47 said:


> hey chi check out my buddy choking on the sourkush with a scream mask on hahahhaha this is his very 1st harvset
> [youtube]NRizA1kpejI&feature=recentu[/youtube]


hahahahahaha ur boy has a funny ass personality... that vid cracked me up... loved the halloween aspect of it!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 24, 2010)

Michael Phelps said:


> Man howak that show must have been epic! Keep me posted on your other video..
> 
> Not trying to hi-jack but my garden sends its love..
> 
> ...


damn mike.. those some nice nuggets.... thanx for taking the time to share that with us man.... and no ur not thread jacking at all... feel free to show pix like that to us in da future lol


----------



## theexpress (Oct 24, 2010)

its gonna be some fire work once this cat.....








fights this cat.....


----------



## theexpress (Oct 24, 2010)

^^^ clearly jds is the stronger, harder hitting fighter...........


----------



## theexpress (Oct 24, 2010)

howak.... ima be getting a a few zillas of bluecheese man....... i think its not the bleuberry pheno though.. its the more skunk leaning one.... is this shit any good or wha? describe this shit to me..


----------



## The Snowman (Oct 24, 2010)

i know it says it somewhere in the this thread, but i was wondering if your bubba kush is from GHS?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 24, 2010)

The Snowman said:


> i know it says it somewhere in the this thread, but i was wondering if your bubba kush is from GHS?


lol hell no...... my pre 98 bubba that i used in the sourkush crossing was a s1 clone only strain... but if you were directing that comment to howak then yes his bubba is from ghs... and from what i can tell is a nice looking kush plant.. its just not the pre 98

s1 mean self pollinated basickly.... you cut a clone of a plant... then reverse the sex of it... giving you legit inbred pollin.. that you poliinate a flowering clone off the same genetics of your mother plant... sounds complex i know


----------



## The Snowman (Oct 24, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol hell no...... my pre 98 bubba that i used in the sourkush crossing was a s1 clone only strain... but if you were directing that comment to howak then yes his bubba is from ghs... and from what i can tell is a nice looking kush plant.. its just not the pre 98
> 
> s1 mean self pollinated basickly.... you cut a clone of a plant... then reverse the sex of it... giving you legit inbred pollin.. that you poliinate a flowering clone off the same genetics of your mother plant... sounds complex i know


yeah i was directing it to howak but i was wondering if anyone knew if there are any good purple phenos in the ghs bk  haha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 24, 2010)

theexpress said:


> ^^^ clearly jds is the stronger, harder hitting fighter...........


Ya newb, keep talking outta your ass, like you always do. Cain "pillow hands" Valasquez had the highest recorded punch in Sport Science history. FACT


----------



## Michael Phelps (Oct 24, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea man the show was kick ass i will post the other videos on here when i get em up!!!! damn man them buds are looking fucking dank hahah u can post pics on here anytime u want man i dont care ... i mean look at this tread hahahah


 Word ill keep on the look out for that.. Thanks man, im pretty stoked, its been 58 days since i switched to 12/12. I started flushing them today, gonna give them a good week and a half to 2 weeks to flush and then chop chop.. Yeah this thread is pretty off the chain haha, 578 pages!


theexpress said:


> damn mike.. those some nice nuggets.... thanx for taking the time to share that with us man.... and no ur not thread jacking at all... feel free to show pix like that to us in da future lol


Thanks chitown, this motivation is gonna yield fat, so many huge fat nugs. The diesel is def going to be a low yielder but from the looks of it i believe it will be the dankest of the crop, its just covered in trichomes. But ill def make sure to keep you all posted when i chop these in a couple weeks..


Chi how was the fight last night? I had plans to watch it but i ended up eating acid instead.


----------



## martyhowy (Oct 24, 2010)

That is a beautiful Planct.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 24, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Ya newb, keep talking outta your ass, like you always do. Cain "pillow hands" Valasquez had the highest recorded punch in Sport Science history. FACT


lol yeah those test were taken when he was holding a 6 pound burrito.... jds has much much much much much more power in his fist...... the fact is when these two goons fight jds is gonna be head hunting like always, and cain will be layin and prayin like a lil bitch... HE WILL AVOID ANY STAND UP ACTION WITH MY NIGGA..... not taking anything away from cain... but jds will be taking away cains chin.....

in order for cain o win this the fight is gonna have to go to the ground and stay there, and in his favor.... gotta stillw atch out for that nog. bro's bjj baby....


----------



## poplars (Oct 24, 2010)

fuckin a i'm high as fuck off of some scizzor hash I made trimmin for my buddy down the road (3-4 different strains, humboltd purple, church, sweet pea)

mmm

and I haven't even tried SK yet, this is gonna be crazy...


----------



## howak47 (Oct 24, 2010)

[youtube]TIrbUBv0wM0[/youtube]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 25, 2010)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]TIrbUBv0wM0[/youtube]


Everything looking pretty good.Hope them new nutes are the shit.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 25, 2010)

smoking on some blue cheese..... the shit is good.. i can smell the blueberry in it.. to me it kinda smells like a sweet berry vomit... sk will be dry tommorow... then it will be jarred up... the bubba dom. sk fucking reeks real real bad......


----------



## poplars (Oct 25, 2010)

mine should be dry tomorrow or the next day.

for today im trimmin the NL


----------



## howak47 (Oct 25, 2010)

[youtube]o_SnwEVh0Ko[/youtube]


----------



## howak47 (Oct 25, 2010)

[youtube]LivurSnQto8[/youtube]


----------



## poplars (Oct 25, 2010)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]LivurSnQto8[/youtube]


man you should put a SK nug as your avatar again!

ima put an SK nug as my avatar as soon as they're dry!


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 25, 2010)

In interested in how that 2 part does, the sour power and sour shark look dank, can't wait to see em ripen up


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 25, 2010)

ya chitown, where them pics at that you promised us?? I'm still waiting. I didn't forget.


----------



## poplars (Oct 25, 2010)

he's prolly still trimmin or somethin, or they're not quite ready to be trimmed yet.


btw this is what I've been trimmin all day, the bigger NL that smells like rotton strawberries 

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture430.jpg


----------



## howak47 (Oct 25, 2010)

poplars said:


> man you should put a SK nug as your avatar again!
> 
> ima put an SK nug as my avatar as soon as they're dry!


 yea i was thinking about changing back the other day and i think i will do that got to take some pics of my dry sk it has been in jar for 2 days now


----------



## howak47 (Oct 25, 2010)

poplars said:


> he's prolly still trimmin or somethin, or they're not quite ready to be trimmed yet.
> 
> 
> btw this is what I've been trimmin all day, the bigger NL that smells like rotton strawberries
> ...


damn that shit looks good pop


----------



## howak47 (Oct 25, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4818119]In interested in how that 2 part does, the sour power and sour shark look dank, can't wait to see em ripen up [/QUOTE]
iam thinking about doing a thread just for thse 2 probly set it up sometime this week


----------



## poplars (Oct 25, 2010)

howak47 said:


> damn that shit looks good pop


yeah thanks bro I got atleast 2 pounds of it!!!


----------



## howak47 (Oct 25, 2010)

heres a few pics of the sk dry i got 36.3 grams off that plant !!! i will make a video or post some better pics in the sun light maybe later this week !!! enjoy


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 25, 2010)

Damn!! that looks dank howak!! nice job!!


----------



## jeb5304 (Oct 25, 2010)

super danks howak. nice shit bro.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 25, 2010)

bubba pheno all day


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## poplars (Oct 26, 2010)

fuck yeah bro, can't wait to see it myself!!!!!!


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 26, 2010)

theexpress said:


> bubba pheno all day


 fucking incredible trichomes, is that crossed with the SK?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 26, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> fucking incredible trichomes, is that crossed with the SK?


LOL!! that IS the SK. it's howak pic blown up


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 26, 2010)

looks good man


----------



## theexpress (Oct 26, 2010)

ahh waking up early for work sux....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 26, 2010)

or never sleepin becuz of work.


----------



## howak47 (Oct 26, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Damn!! that looks dank howak!! nice job!!


 thanks doc 



jeb5304 said:


> super danks howak. nice shit bro.


 thanks for the comments


----------



## howak47 (Oct 26, 2010)

[youtube]t8VI9YcHSHY[/youtube]


----------



## Boonierat (Oct 26, 2010)

Just found this thread. Awesome. I'll be watching this thread more often.


----------



## poplars (Oct 26, 2010)

welcome, it's an epic thread indeed, I've been on it for almost a year now...


----------



## howak47 (Oct 26, 2010)

BUMP [youtube]t8VI9YcHSHY&feature=feedu[/youtube]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 26, 2010)

Looking good howak


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 26, 2010)

i love ythat clone set up is that like the corner of a room that been sectioned off?


----------



## howak47 (Oct 26, 2010)

heres a pic of me,my girl & Rome new singer for Sublime!!! this was after the show u cant see it in this pic but Rome has a huge blunt in his hand and iam hittin a blunt of sourkush thats why my hand is up like that !! wish i could show u all the whole pic without the bud over it but i cant


----------



## howak47 (Oct 26, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> i love ythat clone set up is that like the corner of a room that been sectioned off?


 thanks man !! yea that a corner of a room i just hung light proff curtains up stapled them to the ceiling


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 26, 2010)

love that tatt! i got a bob portait myself...love how he blowin out dat smoke!

nice thats a good idea!


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 26, 2010)

yea im high! lol just re read the post lol took me a while...im like so y r u not showin the singer face and ur gurls but u showin urs? lofl


----------



## theexpress (Oct 26, 2010)

howak47 said:


> heres a pic of me,my girl & Rome new singer for Sublime!!! this was after the show u cant see it in this pic but Rome has a huge blunt in his hand and iam hittin a blunt of sourkush thats why my hand is up like that !! wish i could show u all the whole pic without the bud over it but i cant



hiding ur identity with sk huh


----------



## The Snowman (Oct 26, 2010)

yeah he's deff high as shit! hahah


----------



## howak47 (Oct 26, 2010)

theexpress said:


> hiding ur identity with sk huh


hahahah hell yea bro


----------



## howak47 (Oct 26, 2010)

The Snowman said:


> yeah he's deff high as shit! hahah


hell yea he was high the blunt we was smokin on was as big as my fucin thumb it was some kind of kush i did not think to ask him but we did hang out with him and 2 of the 2 main people in the band Dirty Heads !!!!!

GOT 4 FREE TICKETS TO THE SUBLIME TRIBUTE BAND BADFISH WITH SCOTTY DON'T & FULL SERVICE LEAVIN AGAIN IN LIKE 9 DAYS HAHA GOIN TO BE THE SHIT


----------



## The Snowman (Oct 26, 2010)

that SK looks EXACTLY like my white widow did! haha same color green and everything


----------



## poplars (Oct 26, 2010)

The Snowman said:


> that SK looks EXACTLY like my white widow did! haha same color green and everything



lol this aint gonna fly well with the express!!!


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 26, 2010)

poplars said:


> lol this aint gonna fly well with the express!!!


lol! thats funny


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 26, 2010)

poplars said:


> lol this aint gonna fly well with the express!!!


Lol!! I was thinking the same thing! Hahahaha


----------



## The Snowman (Oct 26, 2010)

i know  muahahah


----------



## Boonierat (Oct 26, 2010)

Man. I can't stop looking at the Sour Kush buds! After reading about it, I want to grow this so damn bad!


----------



## jeb5304 (Oct 26, 2010)

Boonierat said:


> Man. I can't stop looking at the Sour Kush buds! After reading about it, I want to grow this so damn bad!


 me too. vip only. im not a vip yet. so you'll be waiting a while bro.lol here hit this while we wait


----------



## Boonierat (Oct 26, 2010)

Sheit. I'll be ordering some soon.


----------



## poplars (Oct 27, 2010)

Boonierat said:


> Sheit. I'll be ordering some soon.


some sour kush? good luck. there is nowhere to 'order' this cross.


but there are plenty of fakes out there for you to 'believe' you have the real thing.


----------



## Boonierat (Oct 27, 2010)

Ah, right on then. Even the Reserva Privada?


----------



## poplars (Oct 27, 2010)

yeah those are all radically different strains making money off the hype this true SK is creating.


like thousands of strains in the past, they are VIP, then several make copies so people can buy it thinking it's the VIP.


----------



## Boonierat (Oct 27, 2010)

Well that's discouraging. I'll have to keep on the lookout for it. Next time a buddy heads in that direction gonna see if he can find some.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2010)

The Snowman said:


> that SK looks EXACTLY like my white widow did! haha same color green and everything


awwww man charlie!!!!! you gotta go to the end of the line for that one.... no soup for you!!!!






your white widow must have been a fine specimen then.. cuzz all the white widows ive smoked/grown tasted like air/nothing and high was short lasting with immediate tolerence built up in a matter of 2-3 days... NICE TO LOOK AT THO!!!! ive smoked/grown every white widow pheno there is... the 60/40 sativa.. the 50/50 hybrid.... mad widows.. i hate to be the one to inform but the strains from the white family suck horse dick!!! the only one of those worth a damn is the white russian


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 27, 2010)

theexpress said:


> awwww man charlie!!!!! you gotta go to the end of the line for that one.... no soup for you!!!!


lofl wur u guys find these ridiculous pictures...shits funni man


----------



## Boonierat (Oct 27, 2010)

Really express? I'll admit I have not built up a huge tolerance I guess, but I do smoke quite a lot and White Widow can still smack me in the face. Does screw my tolerance up though when I smoke other things. So what's up? Shed some light on some good strains then. The Kush's obviously. What else do you prefer?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2010)

Boonierat said:


> Really express? I'll admit I have not built up a huge tolerance I guess, but I do smoke quite a lot and White Widow can still smack me in the face. Does screw my tolerance up though when I smoke other things. So what's up? Shed some light on some good strains then. The Kush's obviously. What else do you prefer?


 
the skunk family is dank has shit..... the kushes are the best..... the white family is garbadge... the blue family is some murder... clearly you see a pattern here of me likeing extreamly potant indicas right....

pre 98 bubba kush
sour bubble bx3-4
raskal og kush
my sourkush
east coast sour diesel
chemdog 91 or anything having to do with this strain including og, ecsd, ma. super skunk, ect.


these are the most potent strains available.... white widow is just faking the funk... if the widow is doing ur ass in like that.. i would pay to watch you cough up a lung off some b ubba dom sk!!!! has im sure you would pay to even get that chance..


----------



## Boonierat (Oct 27, 2010)

Dude, you have no idea. I'm in the East so pickings can sometimes be slim. Might see what can be found in K-town. I would pay in a heartbeat for some of the Kush! I haven't smoked anything in a while that actually made me cough. Jesus...just the sound of that stuff gets me excited!


----------



## poplars (Oct 27, 2010)

hey bro my SK are almost dry and the purple stems only faded slightly towards the tips of the buds, the main stem is still bright purple!!! such a cool thing.

I took pics and I'll upload em today.


the smaller stems are snapping, big stems aren't quite snap, I'll be trimmin it tomorrow most likely!


----------



## howak47 (Oct 27, 2010)

poplars said:


> hey bro my SK are almost dry and the purple stems only faded slightly towards the tips of the buds, the main stem is still bright purple!!! such a cool thing.
> 
> I took pics and I'll upload em today.
> 
> ...


 thats cool poplars i have had stems stay purple before ! cant wait to see more pics !!! how much sourkush u think u ended up with?


----------



## poplars (Oct 27, 2010)

hmm probably around 3 pounds out of all 6 SK plants (my earlieir estimations were screwed up due to my not trimming my bud last year, didn't realize how much shake weighs  )


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2010)

Boonierat said:


> Dude, you have no idea. I'm in the East so pickings can sometimes be slim. Might see what can be found in K-town. I would pay in a heartbeat for some of the Kush! I haven't smoked anything in a while that actually made me cough. Jesus...just the sound of that stuff gets me excited!


k town??? u from da chi?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2010)

my sk should be dry today.. ima check in like a few hours, and if it is into jars it goes... i got no less then 3-3.5 oz... no more then 4-4.5


----------



## Boonierat (Oct 27, 2010)

As in chicago? Nah. I heard there's some Sour Diesel in Knoxville. Might see what else is around there.


----------



## genuity (Oct 27, 2010)

chi,any of that floating around the quad citys???
i'd love to smoke on some of that,as i do some shopping.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2010)

Boonierat said:


> As in chicago? Nah. I heard there's some Sour Diesel in Knoxville. Might see what else is around there.


ahhh you ment k town= knoxville... here on chicagos west side there is a community dubbed k town... its in east garfield park... they call it k town cuzz mad streets with the letter k runn threw threw there one after another.. like... kilpatrick, kilbourn,kildare, kinzie, ect... NOT A NICE AREA.....


----------



## Boonierat (Oct 27, 2010)

Ah, right on. Funny story though, a bud was smoking some sort of diesel from chicago about two years ago. Who knows, maybe it was yours.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2010)

genuity said:


> chi,any of that floating around the quad citys???
> i'd love to smoke on some of that,as i do some shopping.


naw this strain is only in chicago.... and a particuler hawaain island... in da country of souf cakkalacky, a mountainous region of northern california....and in brooklyn new york... soon to be,,, sorry


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 27, 2010)

theexpress said:


> naw this strain is only in chicago.... and a particuler hawaain island... in da country of souf cakkalacky, a mountainous region of northern california....and in brooklyn new york... soon to be,,, sorry


Sounds like its in the best parts of this country.I know that bud will definatly smoke everything out over here on the east coast.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Sounds like its in the best parts of this country.I know that bud will definatly smoke everything out over here on the east coast.


yeah its gonna be shitting on them hazes i hear those dominicans be juking out that way

yall be killing niggas on the weed out east boy... 25$ for like .8


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 27, 2010)

theexpress said:


> yeah its gonna be shitting on them hazes i hear those dominicans be juking out that way
> 
> yall be killing niggas on the weed out east boy... 25$ for like .8


 Yeah thats most of them peoples.I usually go for 20 for a gram.But people pay for quality so they will pay 500 a onion depending on what it is up against.Im sure aint nothing fucking with it that i got my hands on and i done been thru alot.


----------



## genuity (Oct 27, 2010)

theexpress said:


> naw this strain is only in chicago.... and a particuler hawaain island... in da country of souf cakkalacky, a mountainous region of northern california....and in brooklyn new york... soon to be,,, sorry


well i hope they got some kind of good in rock island.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2010)

genuity said:


> well i hope they got some kind of good in rock island.


lol fuck noooo there not going to..... im sure there growers round there with fire but if you dont know them your shit outta luck.... pretty sure whats commercially available there is gonna be mexi brick... maybe at best some waaay overpriced canadian beasters... you gotta go more east twords chicago for da flame!


----------



## poplars (Oct 27, 2010)

theexpress said:


> naw this strain is only in chicago.... and a particuler hawaain island... in da country of souf cakkalacky, a mountainous region of northern california....and in brooklyn new york... soon to be,,, sorry


hah fuck yeah man.


----------



## genuity (Oct 27, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol fuck noooo there not going to..... im sure there growers round there with fire but if you dont know them your shit outta luck.... pretty sure whats commercially available there is gonna be mexi brick... maybe at best some waaay overpriced canadian beasters... you gotta go more east twords chicago for da flame!


dame i hate getting on the slab with good,but it's looking i have to..good looking out chi.
you know i get a lot of them chi guys over here in the 515,but they never bring anything good,
whats up with that? i know its got to be alot floating around?i would think.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2010)

genuity said:


> dame i hate getting on the slab with good,but it's looking i have to..good looking out chi.
> you know i get a lot of them chi guys over here in the 515,but they never bring anything good,
> whats up with that? i know its got to be alot floating around?i would think.


most of those chicago niggas is broke...... decent schwagg even good schwagg is cheap this way... 800 a pound for some decent ass schwagg. a g for what we in chicago call "baby dro" essentially fluffy domestic grown sativa/sativa doms with few to no seeds, unbricked, fresh smell, all buds, med-med/high thc contant

the experianced smoke knows it aint the dank tho


----------



## genuity (Oct 27, 2010)

theexpress said:


> most of those chicago niggas is broke...... decent schwagg even good schwagg is cheap this way... 800 a pound for some decent ass schwagg. a g for what we in chicago call "baby dro" essentially fluffy domestic grown sativa/sativa doms with few to no seeds, unbricked, fresh smell, all buds, med-med/high thc contant
> 
> the experianced smoke knows it aint the dank tho


thats the nail on the head............dame you know your [email protected]#t,thats real!!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2010)

genuity said:


> thats the nail on the head............dame you know your [email protected]#t,thats real!!


the streets is my life what can i say.......


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2010)

plus when they move that same weed for 800-1000 a p to lets say iowa, wisconsin, kentucky, tennesee, its worth double atleast there.. and you can buy in bulk.. litterly tons from chicago


----------



## Boonierat (Oct 27, 2010)

lol. You kidding me man? That shit goes for 60 an eighth here. And it's random too. You could be getting some good genetics or just some sensi grown from bagseed. I havn't seen any genetics like yours in a WHILE though. Then again my education has only begun a couple years ago. Then again, my town probably just sucks ass. That's why I'm always high, lol.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2010)

Boonierat said:


> lol. You kidding me man? That shit goes for 60 an eighth here. And it's random too. You could be getting some good genetics or just some sensi grown from bagseed. I havn't seen any genetics like yours in a WHILE though. Then again my education has only begun a couple years ago. Then again, my town probably just sucks ass. That's why I'm always high, lol.


thank you bro.. i haddant seen geentics like mine untill i created them to lol.... yeah small town america dont offer shit for good dank.... thats why if you live there you gotta grow ya own... im sure you know that


----------



## genuity (Oct 27, 2010)

theexpress said:


> the streets is my life what can i say.......


as soon as this ny purple diesel is done,im going to take a 3g blunt to the face,jus for you


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2010)

im sure my bubba sk could fetch 25$ a g were u at all day... thats 700$ an ounce..... you can buy that same ounce for 375-400$ in chicago... cheaper if i like ya


----------



## genuity (Oct 27, 2010)

theexpress said:


> im sure my bubba sk could fetch 25$ a g were u at all day... thats 700$ an ounce..... you can buy that same ounce for 375-400$ in chicago... cheaper if i like ya


its crazy around here,some guys sell for 80-100 for 3.5,yea talking bout its from denver......get the hell outta here with that s#@t.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2010)

genuity said:


> as soon as this ny purple diesel is done,im going to take a 3g blunt to the face,jus for you


 

hay thats a nice nyc purple diesel.. is that from next generation??? you should wait and see what the nyc purp diesel i gave howak turns out like.... stick around.... i didnt breed those but those were chicago area genetics bred by a good friend


----------



## Boonierat (Oct 27, 2010)

Gahhhh. I'd totally drop a whole paycheck on that, lol. I know one guy, ONE, that I can get white widow for 175 an oz, but it's rare. Other than that, the only thing that is floating around is like, Blue Dream, brick weed, I had some Grape Ape. I'm the only guy that has had any White Widow in a while apparently. I havn't seen any diesel in two years and never any kushs. This outdoor I'm smoking on now is just some kind of sativa. You'd think with the amount of damn weed that is grown in this state there'd be more available.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2010)

Boonierat said:


> Gahhhh. I'd totally drop a whole paycheck on that, lol. I know one guy, ONE, that I can get white widow for 175 an oz, but it's rare. Other than that, the only thing that is floating around is like, Blue Dream, brick weed, I had some Grape Ape. I'm the only guy that has had any White Widow in a while apparently. I havn't seen any diesel in two years and never any kushs. This outdoor I'm smoking on now is just some kind of sativa. You'd think with the amount of damn weed that is grown in this state there'd be more available.


start a seed collection of all your fav strains.. isolate the keeper phenos, and tap them for clones...


----------



## genuity (Oct 27, 2010)

theexpress said:


> hay thats a nice nyc purple diesel.. is that from next generation??? you should wait and see what the nyc purp diesel i gave howak turns out like.... stick around.... i didnt breed those but those were chicago area genetics bred by a good friend


yep,from next gen.
im always in the shadows of the net...lol


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2010)

genuity said:


> yep,from next gen.
> im always in the shadows of the net...lol


lol the nyc purp diesel i plugged howak with that my nigga created are gonna be looking like purple turds repeatedly rolled around in sugar and will exhibit a grape bubbalicious bubblegum smell and taste....... there will be hardly any green on these nuggs man.. crazy colors with this strain... potancy is good... prolly like 14-16% thc.. not has strong has the sk..


----------



## Boonierat (Oct 27, 2010)

lol. I love the description. I can't wait to see that.


----------



## The Snowman (Oct 27, 2010)

this is my white widow, you can really see why it's called white widow haha
i mean i probably don't have the tolerance you do, but this shit kicked me in the face haha
View attachment 1235772


----------



## poplars (Oct 27, 2010)

The Snowman said:


> this is my white widow, you can really see why it's called white widow haha
> i mean i probably don't have the tolerance you do, but this shit kicked me in the face haha
> View attachment 1235772



chron but that doesn't look like SK bro.


kinda looks like my northern lights ...


----------



## The Snowman (Oct 27, 2010)

nah i meant it looks like it when it's dried
it's that really light green with the really orange hairs
that's all i was saying haha


----------



## poplars (Oct 27, 2010)

oh yeah I can see that, seems like the SK hairs are a lil fatter tho. 

I remember having some no-name widow crosses that were epic, very long lasting chill back highs that if you respect it you wont gain too much of a tolerance to.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2010)

maaaan i got waaay more then a q/p.... i weighd what was dry and salvageable.... it came to just over 2.5 ounces... what i weighed was much less then half the harvest... bad new though.... i got some white shit growing on thwe huge ass colas!!!!!!! it looks like str8 up fucking mycellium... its either that or nasty spider mite webbing... i dont think its spider mite webbing tho... im fucking salty.... im def not smopking any of that shit... and there is more then 3 ounces of it..... ima make a huge ass batch of bho with thatshit..... man im pissed.... either that or remove the white shit and juke that shit anyway....

but yeah i got well over 6 ounces off one 3 foot 6 inch sk plant..... ima be keeping like 2.5 ounces that i could salvage..... i should get a hefty amount of bho tho.... ill show yall the end result on that


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 27, 2010)

theexpress said:


> maaaan i got waaay more then a q/p.... i weighd what was dry and salvageable.... it came to just over 2.5 ounces... what i weighed was much less then half the harvest... bad new though.... i got some white shit growing on thwe huge ass colas!!!!!!! it looks like str8 up fucking mycellium... its either that or nasty spider mite webbing... i dont think its spider mite webbing tho... im fucking salty.... im def not smopking any of that shit... and there is more then 3 ounces of it..... ima make a huge ass batch of bho with thatshit..... man im pissed.... either that or remove the white shit and juke that shit anyway....


Damn thats fucked up.Im quite sure you can still juke it pretty easy once they know that shit is around again.The bho sounds like a plan if you want it for yourself tho.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Damn thats fucked up.Im quite sure you can still juke it pretty easy once they know that shit is around again.The bho sounds like a plan if you want it for yourself tho.


well its not bud mold/rot.... i dont have that at all.... its some of some shit... i know this is from the ghetto ass way i was forced to dry!!! plus the dense ass sk nuggetts.... man first thing ima do is fully dry the huge buds and see if i can scrape the shit off...... FUCK MAN!!!! ITS ALWAYS SOME BULLSHIT HAPPENING IN MY LIFE LOL WTF


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 27, 2010)

theexpress said:


> FUCK MAN!!!! ITS ALWAYS SOME BULLSHIT HAPPENING IN MY LIFE LOL WTF


Trust me you are not the only one that feels that way.If its not mold then that shit should get juked easy.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Trust me you are not the only one that feels that way.If its not mold then that shit should get juked easy.


it looks like fucking spiders spun web on my shit.. some buds worse then others.,.... i dont wanna be smoking that shit i think..... im thinking fuck bho and do an iso extract..... alcohal kills mildew/mold.... i dont think butane does.... tommorow ima decide what ima do... but for now ima smoke


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah i know youre pissed hopefully something good come from it.I hope you can get that shit fixed quick thats too much bud to let go to waste.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 27, 2010)

theexpress said:


> maaaan i got waaay more then a q/p.... i weighd what was dry and salvageable.... it came to just over 2.5 ounces... what i weighed was much less then half the harvest... bad new though.... i got some white shit growing on thwe huge ass colas!!!!!!! it looks like str8 up fucking mycellium... its either that or nasty spider mite webbing... i dont think its spider mite webbing tho... im fucking salty.... im def not smopking any of that shit... and there is more then 3 ounces of it..... ima make a huge ass batch of bho with thatshit..... man im pissed.... either that or remove the white shit and juke that shit anyway....
> 
> but yeah i got well over 6 ounces off one 3 foot 6 inch sk plant..... ima be keeping like 2.5 ounces that i could salvage..... i should get a hefty amount of bho tho.... ill show yall the end result on that


so........ where the pics at????


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> so........ where the pics at????


lol fuck you and your pix at right this moment.... that webby shit comes off... tommorow if the big colas are dry i will remove what i can of that webbing and flip those 3 plus ounces real fast!!!!


----------



## Boonierat (Oct 27, 2010)

Sorry to hear that man. Damn, 6 ounces off a three and a half foot plant. Fucking awesome!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 27, 2010)

Ya, that's what I thought.. What's the matter? Are you shame? I wanna see what your product looks like.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 27, 2010)

I wanna see this so called 6 oz. You pulled. Your plant sure didn't look like 6oz. I also wanna see all the kiefyness you been hyping about all this time


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I wanna see this so called 6 oz. You pulled. Your plant sure didn't look like 6oz. I also wanna see all the kiefyness you been hyping about all this time


man suck my nutts dude... wanna see what?? i already gave u beans punk yall grew it yall know what time it is.... you know how fucking kiefey it is.... like i said i havent weighed the secound cobwebby shit.. but i know its more then 2.5 oz that i did weigh up that didnt go bad... that shit coems off easy tommorow i will take a tooth pick and just scrape that shit off there... why you hating on my harvest chump? NEXT TIME VEG YOUR SK BIGGER... BTW JUNIOR DOS SANTOS IS GONNA KO VELASQUEZ FIRST ROUND NIGGA..... ITS GONNA BE COLD BLOODED!!!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Ya, that's what I thought.. What's the matter? Are you shame? I wanna see what your product looks like.


lol...... your a funny lil somoan huh

lol what ever happend to not getting on the "peoples nerves" lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 27, 2010)

So show the pics then, it's that simple. And what happened to the beans I gave you???


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> So show the pics then, it's that simple. And what happened to the beans I gave you???


 
i gave them shits to howak........ and they all turned out to be males...... and cuzz u wanna be a jagg off no pics then nigga... shops closed.....

also when i talk to you i have a hard time distinguishing your face from ya ass... hahahahahahahahahahaha

with ya POI eatin ass


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 27, 2010)

Keep talking shit and avoiding the subject like you always do.

I would flip you on your fuckin head chump if we ever met up, FACT


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Keep talking shit and avoiding the subject like you always do.
> 
> I would flip you on your fuckin head chump if we ever met up, FACT


 
hahahahahahahahahahaha ur tuff has hell for a lil filapino kid

why dont you beleave i got 6 oz?? why would i lie man.. why hate? them illinois boys just do it better then yall tropical peoples.. even when they go ghetto... lol


----------



## Ditty! (Oct 27, 2010)

Kiss and make up ladies!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2010)

ditty......... i just threw up in my mouth a lil................ doc... i have a one gallon jar stuffed with bud, plus a big tupperware 3/4ths filled wih bud....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 27, 2010)

Who says I'm hating?? Asking to see proof is hating?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2010)

lol my main man doc... not only do he be growing mad bud, but he be pimpin mad hoes to...







AND ON HIS FREETIME HE FLIPS 275 POUND GANGSTERS FROM CHICAGO ON THERE HEADS...... YOU TUFF MAN U


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Who says I'm hating?? Asking to see proof is hating?


YOU ASKING FOR PROOF LIKE ITS HARD TO GET 6 OUNCES OF BUD OFF ONE PLANT OUTSIDE. ESP FROM CLONE?? LOL MAYBE BY YOU WITH YOUR SKILLS IT IS.... we get sun here all day long in the summer... and trying to say something about the quality of my sk... wtf u on charlie... you seent and smoked that shit... you know how good it is....

i remember when ur ass said this was the kiefiest plant u ever trim... i should tell my hommie kkday to powerbomb ur lil ass for that one


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 27, 2010)

Well prove me wrong and show the pics, it's that easy. AZgrow knows what's up.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Well prove me wrong and show the pics, it's that easy. AZgrow knows what's up.


lol azgrow knows that my sk strain predates my time on this site by years... i know that bitch from when i was on icmag... you can ask about me how i used to say i bred da sickest fucking strain in the world.... and now on this website.. on this thread.. you will see that i have bread the sickest strain in the world.....


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2010)

you pimpin hard over there in da tropicas aint ya mac?????






with ya cute lil self..... i could just put ya in my pocket... too bad you werent my celly in county.. we coulda had alotta fun hahahaha.. you would still be whistlin when ou walk to this day


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 27, 2010)

yOu make as if I don't have an account at ICMag. I have an account running there for over 2 years allreaDy, along with many other forums


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 27, 2010)

::::grabbing both ya hands::::side by side, we will frolic in the garden of Eden


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> yOu make as if I don't have an account at ICMag. I have an account running there for over 2 years allreay, along with many other forums


lol... what does this matter..... i go back to the overgrow.com days... i started young like my boy poplars.... a lil younger then him even


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> ::::grabbing both ya hands::::side by side, we will frolic in the garden of Eden


hay there mama whats been up.... the doc is still my guy!!! lol he is just going threw his monthly period..... a few packs of kotex, and 7 days later he will be fine.... lol this happends often tho.. hahaha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 27, 2010)

hEy Babs, good to see ya


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hEy Babs, good to see ya


back off i saw her first...... GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 27, 2010)

theexpress said:


> hay there mama whats been up.... the doc is still my guy!!! lol he is just going threw his monthly period..... a few packs of kotex, and 7 days later he will be fine.... lol this happends often tho.. hahaha


Well, I NEVA!!! 
You guys are both a trip.
...just got home and I'm burning some essential oils I just purchased....fucking bugs!!!
7 day periods? ......fuck that. Three days...plug it and go.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> Well, I NEVA!!!
> You guys are both a trip.
> ...just got home and I'm burning some essential oils I just purchased....fucking bugs!!!
> 7 day periods? ......fuck that. Three days...plug it and go.


 
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA plug it and go huh?


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm crude like that....wasn't very lady like now, was it? .....oh well. 
View attachment 1236441Smootch to ya both......


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> I'm crude like that....wasn't very lady like now, was it? .....oh well.
> View attachment 1236441Smootch to ya both......


 
ooooo lay it on me babe!!!!


----------



## Ditty! (Oct 27, 2010)

Glad you two made up!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2010)

Ditty! said:


> Glad you two made up!


damn i need to lay off the beer huh?


----------



## Ditty! (Oct 27, 2010)

lol,yup!!!!!!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 27, 2010)

Chi nd doc ya some funny motherfuckers.ditty you to + rep all of ya.


----------



## jeb5304 (Oct 27, 2010)

man i am bustin here guys. 1st the cg canna shit then this. funny nite indeed. was good yall? just hittin sum more of my outdoor dankness blue widow.
gotta love this shit.


----------



## poplars (Oct 28, 2010)

lol chitown I just had an epic idea, if you ever are in the aquantence of a rapper you should blaze him out with sour kush and get him to make a song about it!!!!


straight up make this shit more notorious than it already is hahahaha.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 28, 2010)

poplars said:


> lol chitown I just had an epic idea, if you ever are in the aquantence of a rapper you should blaze him out with sour kush and get him to make a song about it!!!!
> 
> 
> straight up make this shit more notorious than it already is hahahaha.


 u shoulda said a famous rapper. if chi lives anywhere near the hood, then everybody is a rapper.


----------



## poplars (Oct 28, 2010)

true true lmao.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> u shoulda said a famous rapper. if chi lives anywhere near the hood, then everybody is a rapper.


 
lol..........


----------



## poplars (Oct 28, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol..........


hows it goin bro? hows that sk doing since you found that weird webbing?

was that spider mite?


----------



## scot anderson (Oct 28, 2010)

if your consistantly looking for a problem your going to find one, for some one that smokes an grows, you dont act like a very laid back positive person, you made a suggestion, if he choses to follow yayy happy day, if not. get over yourself. in the event your right, here lets show your tits a little more, let it all hang out. you look like a child.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 28, 2010)

Ummm.... Huh??


----------



## poplars (Oct 28, 2010)

lol whoa. . . . .


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 28, 2010)

scot anderson said:


> if your consistantly looking for a problem your going to find one, for some one that smokes an grows, you dont act like a very laid back positive person, you made a suggestion, if he choses to follow yayy happy day, if not. get over yourself. in the event your right, here lets show your tits a little more, let it all hang out. you look like a child.


Whaaaaaaat???? Lol


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2010)

poplars said:


> hows it goin bro? hows that sk doing since you found that weird webbing?
> 
> was that spider mite?


that webbing was from spider mites...... it comes right off...... i was worried over nothing.... i still wont be smoking any of the webby nuggs.... im flippin that shit at a discount... 325$ for the zilla.... 170 a half...

i am baked off my ass... gone off non purple pheno gdp..... sourkush both phenos both outdoor grown...... indoor grown bluecheese that to me smells like blueberry pukeish...... and some domestic hash.... i know its domestic cuzz its not bricked like a rock.... good quality its blonde hash... got a green tint to it wich tells me those cats use a screen that was to big.... no sugar,sawdust,sand, ect in this... pure sived trichomes...


final dry weight was was 181 grams........ minus that 7-10 gram branch that was cut down prematurely... so i got like 190 grams off a 3.5 foot tall very well topped indica plant from clone.... not bad for a lowwer yielding kush huh? sold 2 zips already..... imagine if my spot got direct sun all day.. with my skills and more direct sun, with an extra few weeks veg... im sure i can easily clear a pound a plant next year... like a 5-6 foot sk plant that has an elbow on it.. that would be sick.. esp to have like 300 them


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 28, 2010)

theexpress said:


> that webbing was from spider mites...... it comes right off...... i was worried over nothing.... i still wont be smoking any of the webby nuggs.... im flippin that shit at a discount... 325$ for the zilla.... 170 a half...
> 
> i am baked off my ass... gone off non purple pheno gdp..... sourkush both phenos both outdoor grown...... indoor grown bluecheese that to me smells like blueberry pukeish...... and some domestic hash.... i know its domestic cuzz its not bricked like a rock.... good quality its blonde hash... got a green tint to it wich tells me those cats use a screen that was to big.... no sugar,sawdust,sand, ect in this... pure sived trichomes...


 Shitty about your harvest. Was whe white webbing on the outside of the buds or in the middle. Outside=mites, inside=mold. Ive smoke some mite infestest herb before and its not as bad as you might think. The mites leave as the herb dries so you only smoke what they leave behind. If the hash has a green tint to it it just means that what ever they used to agitate it(mixer, drill bit, ect) was either on too high of a speed or done for too long. You making that SK bubble off of your trim? I still have a nice 7g nugget of blonde Blue Kush bubble. And a shitload of the Piss and BK bubble mixed(over an oz.). When you smoking me up with that SK, I got 6mo. cured Blue Kush to match with.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2010)

scot anderson said:


> if your consistantly looking for a problem your going to find one, for some one that smokes an grows, you dont act like a very laid back positive person, you made a suggestion, if he choses to follow yayy happy day, if not. get over yourself. in the event your right, here lets show your tits a little more, let it all hang out. you look like a child.


you lost mister?????? lol


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Shitty about your harvest. Was whe white webbing on the outside of the buds or in the middle. Outside=mites, inside=mold. Ive smoke some mite infestest herb before and its not as bad as you might think. The mites leave as the herb dries so you only smoke what they leave behind. If the hash has a green tint to it it just means that what ever they used to agitate it(mixer, drill bit, ect) was either on too high of a speed or done for too long. You making that SK bubble off of your trim? I still have a nice 7g nugget of blonde Blue Kush bubble. And a shitload of the Piss and BK bubble mixed(over an oz.). When you smoking me up with that SK, I got 6mo. cured Blue Kush to match with.


yup correct.. the mites left after the nugg dried... like i said the webbing comes right off..... toothpick, tweezer will work well takeing it off... and yeah we can smoke sometime....... i got sourkush for daysss


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2010)

i just would like to say to the chosen few its been a pleasure watching you guys cultivate my strain of dope..........


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i just would like to say to the chosen few its been a pleasure watching you guys cultivate my strain of dope..........


ya na meeeen?


----------



## poplars (Oct 28, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i just would like to say to the chosen few its been a pleasure watching you guys cultivate my strain of dope..........


I will always appreciate you going out of your way to send me this epic strain for free. very good karma going your way for that one bro.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2010)

were da fuck is my man howak???? HOWAK DID YOU ALREADY CUT DOWN THAT POLLINATED BUBBA?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2010)

poplars said:


> I will always appreciate you going out of your way to send me this epic strain for free. very good karma going your way for that one bro.


 
thank you sir...........


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 28, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i just would like to say to the chosen few its been a pleasure watching you guys cultivate my strain of dope..........


 it'll be a pleasure


----------



## poplars (Oct 28, 2010)

so I think I'm gonna end up with around 13 and a half oz from that whole NL plant. pretty epic yeild. I didn't realize how little bud I use so that's gonna last a long time


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2010)

poplars said:


> so I think I'm gonna end up with around 13 and a half oz from that whole NL plant. pretty epic yeild. I didn't realize how little bud I use so that's gonna last a long time


 
thats a heavy load!!!! im sure you got atleast 2 punds of sk to


----------



## Ditty! (Oct 28, 2010)

scot anderson said:


> if your consistantly looking for a problem your going to find one, for some one that smokes an grows, you dont act like a very laid back positive person, you made a suggestion, if he choses to follow yayy happy day, if not. get over yourself. in the event your right, here lets show your tits a little more, let it all hang out. you look like a child.


----------



## howak47 (Oct 28, 2010)

scot anderson said:


> if your consistantly looking for a problem your going to find one, for some one that smokes an grows, you dont act like a very laid back positive person, you made a suggestion, if he choses to follow yayy happy day, if not. get over yourself. in the event your right, here lets show your tits a little more, let it all hang out. you look like a child.


who the fuc u talkin to kid? you in da wrong spot or something!!!!!!



theexpress said:


> ya na meeeen?


thanks for sharing this kick ass strain with me !!!!!!!!!!!



theexpress said:


> were da fuck is my man howak???? HOWAK DID YOU ALREADY CUT DOWN THAT POLLINATED BUBBA?


 iam here just been stoned off that wonderful sourkush hahahah no its still not ready yet the seeds are startin to turn grey a little but most are still white


----------



## poplars (Oct 28, 2010)

theexpress said:


> thats a heavy load!!!! im sure you got atleast 2 punds of sk to


hell yeah bro atleast!


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 28, 2010)

Ditty! said:


>


lofl well said!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2010)

howak47 said:


> who the fuc u talkin to kid? you in da wrong spot or something!!!!!!
> 
> thanks for sharing this kick ass strain with me !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


welll yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee haaaaaw... i got over 6 ounces off that one sk bubba outside... did real well out there.. finished blooming many days before the climate got shitty.. you should throw a few clones out in the country next late april early may....


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2010)

Ditty! said:


>


lol fucking ditty boooy


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2010)

Ditty! said:


>


lol fucking ditty boooy


----------



## poplars (Oct 28, 2010)

theexpress said:


> welll yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee haaaaaw... i got over 6 ounces off that one sk bubba outside... did real well out there.. finished blooming many days before the climate got shitty.. you should throw a few clones out in the country next late april early may....


trimmed it all already!?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2010)

poplars said:


> trimmed it all already!?


yeah... not even gonna front.. i left a good amount of sugar leaf on there.. i dont give no shit i smoke that too.. you seen the leaves.... you kknow whats up


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2010)

dude im so high right now nigga every soo ofetn i gotta remember this is real life and niot som,e dream
hahahaha


----------



## poplars (Oct 28, 2010)

theexpress said:


> yeah... not even gonna front.. i left a good amount of sugar leaf on there.. i dont give no shit i smoke that too.. you seen the leaves.... you kknow whats up



yeah if I didn't want the bud to l ook perfect I'd leave em on there too. they are so dank I could load a vape bowl of shake and get higher than most buds!!


finished trimming up all the biggest buds and medium sized nugs on the NL, nothing but small buds left probably less than a quarter oz. but it weighed out at 13.60oz !! 


actually small buds left over aren't much, probbaly a few grams at best. 

oh well great yeild for that plant man!


heres a pic of the purple bubba pheno of SK almost dry
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture435.jpg

and here's a nug of the NL I've been trimmin . . . 

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture433.jpg


----------



## Boonierat (Oct 28, 2010)

Damn. I'm insanely jealous! Here I am, broke as a joke, and just staring with mouth watering at the beautiful nug. Honestly, right now, I think I'd rather have that nug than sex. Just throwing it out there.


----------



## poplars (Oct 28, 2010)

haha you talkin about that NL nug in that pic? daamn that's not even the best stuff!!!


----------



## Boonierat (Oct 29, 2010)

Sorry. Was talking about the Sour Kush from chi. But I like the NL nug too!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2010)

thats a well branched out plant to


----------



## poplars (Oct 29, 2010)

yeah bro that's the diesel pheno!!!


I' mso glad that purpling didn't go away, it looks so cool! haha


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah bro that's the diesel pheno!!!
> 
> 
> I' mso glad that purpling didn't go away, it looks so cool! haha


man i still think alot of it will go away once its full bone dry but i hope not... i know you like it... it does look cool has hell


----------



## poplars (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't think so bro it's literally almost snap stem. but we'll see, I'm never closeminded towards shit like that.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2010)

.......................http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTL8C_Qp9hI

for my gary indianna niggas.......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYb2g22bzw8

chicago niggazzzzzzz........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDpdxSbvzSg

i know you will honer this one pops..... this tells my life story....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIwJdvCbb_A

this shit go ultra hard....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hL8bEaDCho

this shit takes me back to back in da day bumpin this shit and jumping out on them niggas from accross the way like 13 deep with ball batts creepin out that astro van.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPdYdUG9NGs

i could take someones life to this shit....... then go home and make a big ass sandwich......... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y84orYr9o7Y

this shit bump too... this that chi town back in da day "trunk muzik" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPdYdUG9NGs

this one of my fav all time chi town joints.. this cat that made it is a str8 up foe corna hussla from da westside... he go hard and got the blues sound going.. i fux with the blues.... i fux with this to.. im sure i posted this before but ooo well here we go one more time! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOqMpW0C9F4

the bass in this is off da chain

chitown till da world blow like the trade center nigga... r.i.p. to all the souls that been lost to the fire........ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KY4lKMNbkZA

some say chitown my nigga its too early to be drinkin like that charlie..... to them i say suck my right nutt while simultaniously rubbing my left one..... LOL NOD YA HEAD TO THIS ONE..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkmhjnGa6AE


budweiser and a half gram of hash... da breakfast of champions....

man i remeber them times..... you never know what time it really is untill you have had your freedom stripped from you.. trust me i know....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLL_t0SaxVQ

yall think tupac was poetic... lol this is real poetry!!!!!!!!......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EY0odrBrm3Q

my nigga cold heart ...... feat kids in da hall.......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFmze_HclgA

broke.....starvin...... AND GANG BANGIN!!!!!!>.......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8A3duOwiD2M

this goes out to my motha fucking snakkes nigga... insane spanish cobras nation till da caskett drops......... king killa all day...... forks dont stab.. kkrowns just crack.. yall cant fuck with that green and black.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DecpnljaY7M

this shit right here my nigga is going all day like water in hell......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCjuoh_0_Do

speed knot mobstaz.......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kT2JtSic3Lk

cap-one da don............. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcX6bxhOjKM



fdd2blk said:


>


see i knew you followed me around...... this one is for my man fdd....... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaAfftQFCgE

this is a good track to...... easy listening music... plus i can feel the contant...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tfZwuCqTAE

its kinda ruff but i love it doe..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4nZ3hWo7tY



fdd2blk said:


> why are you spamming a grow thread with music vids?
> 
> i am not following you, i am reading "new posts" and this keeps popping up. are you lonely?


lol yess will you be my friend..... send me what you got from ur yard for 3 a p.. and i will give you genetics put on earth from god....... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0n8QaPBP2I

and im not spamming anything.... you can ask da locals... they honer me round here


----------



## poplars (Oct 29, 2010)

well that's not quite my style but I tried haha(the 1st one). I like other kinds of rap I guess.

second one is better.


----------



## poplars (Oct 29, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i know you will honer this one pops..... this tells my life story....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIwJdvCbb_A


damn bro that shit is intense, lots of meaning in that...


----------



## poplars (Oct 29, 2010)

bro the smaller stems on the SK snap, I think I'm gonna start trimming one of them today!!!


----------



## Boonierat (Oct 29, 2010)

My new favorite thread. Great rap and great weed.


----------



## poplars (Oct 29, 2010)

*whew*


now lets blaze shall we?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2010)

thanx for opening up the thread again rolli.. ur the best.. so is ur website!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2010)

poplars said:


> *whew*
> 
> 
> now lets blaze shall we?


 
ooo yeahhhhhhh.....


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 29, 2010)

lol what happened?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4835384]lol what happened?[/QUOTE]

fdd happend... again...... i will never understand that man and his ego...... anyway rolli fixed the problem... again.... shows back on... poplars i would love to see what those nor cal outdoor grown sk nuggets look like when they are trim....


hopefully they mod me up so bullshit like this wouldnt fly and would get resolved before it got to rolli.. so he it wont waste his time.. cuzz the man is a buissnessman... he runs many websites and shit


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2010)

awww man hash really burns ya out....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 29, 2010)

wow...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 29, 2010)

theexpress said:


> awww man hash really burns ya out....


How much trim was used for it??


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> How much trim was used for it??


oo i didnt make this hash...... i bought it.. nice blonde hash...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 29, 2010)

theexpress said:


> oo i didnt make this hash...... i bought it.. nice blonde hash...


Oh okay i thought you made it yourself thats why it worked you out...


----------



## Ditty! (Oct 29, 2010)

Draw me a pic of that blonde hash!


----------



## Ditty! (Oct 29, 2010)

I made me some sunday b4 tha Steelers game.yummmm


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 29, 2010)

Shit looks like a green 8ball


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2010)

Ditty! said:


> I made me some sunday b4 tha Steelers game.yummmm


thats some mighty fine hash ditty.....


----------



## Ditty! (Oct 29, 2010)

Thx brah, drive up wit some thangz, and you can have it for yer drive back!


----------



## The Snowman (Oct 29, 2010)

Ditty! said:


> Thx brah, drive up wit some thangz, and you can have it for yer drive back!


dayum, better get on that shit! haha


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2010)

Ditty! said:


> Thx brah, drive up wit some thangz, and you can have it for yer drive back!


hahahahahahaha are tryna bribe a public official??? dont ya know im runnin for mayor of chicago after daley steps down??? can i depend on your vote... is this the face of a man who would do harm to you.....?


----------



## howak47 (Oct 29, 2010)

Got a sourkush video / slideshow coming up in the next hour MAYBE IN ABOUT 15 MINUTES


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2010)

howak47 said:


> Got a sourkush video / slideshow coming up in the next hour


hay..... there he is... ill be here lurking


----------



## The Snowman (Oct 29, 2010)

meeeee to!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2010)

The Snowman said:


> meeeee to!


what kinda drugs are you on charlie??? LEMME BUY A HALGF OUNCE OF THAT SHIT OFF YA LOL


----------



## howak47 (Oct 29, 2010)

[youtube]4KiGKzKxkY4[/youtube]


----------



## Ditty! (Oct 29, 2010)

Ewwwww weeeeee!!!! SK at it again!! Nice one homie


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 29, 2010)

damn man i want me some a dat!


----------



## Boonierat (Oct 29, 2010)

Lol. Fucking awesome. Someday, I'm going to make the drive and get me some of that shit. No fucking doubt. And I had to watch the video twice. I'm really blown away on some nice local outdoor, and that song was good so I zoned out and didn't really see it the first time. lol


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2010)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]4KiGKzKxkY4[/youtube]


that is the dankest weed i have ever seen in my life... they should give the breeder an award or something... lol

man howak you have progressed soo much bro... im pretty sure even though you only got a 400 watter there is noone in your whole state doing it up more danker then you.... you got like 12 diffrent strains.. all quality has fuck... with your tight ass camera taking all those gangsta ass pics.. thats whats up.. wish i could rep ya


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 29, 2010)

theexpress said:


> that is the dankest weed i have ever seen in my life... they should give the breeder an award or something... lol
> 
> man howak you have progressed soo much bro... im pretty sure even though you only got a 400 watter there is noone in your whole state doing it up more danker then you.... you got like 12 diffrent strains.. all quality has fuck... with your tight ass camera taking all those gangsta ass pics.. thats whats up.. wish i could rep ya


 You are not lying about that.Wish i could send you an award or something and howak ass the way yall doing that sk up...I didnt forget poplars he is also included.Ill think of something to send yall


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 29, 2010)

+ rep to all of ya guys..


----------



## howak47 (Oct 29, 2010)

Boonierat said:


> Lol. Fucking awesome. Someday, I'm going to make the drive and get me some of that shit. No fucking doubt. And I had to watch the video twice. I'm really blown away on some nice local outdoor, and that song was good so I zoned out and didn't really see it the first time. lol


 thanks for the comments this is not outdoor though it was grown under 400watt hps


----------



## poplars (Oct 29, 2010)

woo woo uploading SK pics, get ready...


----------



## poplars (Oct 29, 2010)

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture443.jpg
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture442.jpg

two best pics for now, this is the green bubba pheno!

fuckin a. ima blaze some soon.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2010)

man thats gods weed right there......


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2010)

yeah u better blaze some real soon


----------



## poplars (Oct 29, 2010)

TONIGHT bro, I'm waiting on someone who lost her father today, gonna grace her with the SK...

but if she takes any longer to get here I might sneak a lil taste


----------



## Michael Phelps (Oct 29, 2010)

poplars said:


> http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture443.jpg
> http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture442.jpg
> 
> two best pics for now, this is the green bubba pheno!
> ...


Damn pop's that shit looks fucking dank! Best outdoor plant ive ever scene! 

Great job!


----------



## poplars (Oct 29, 2010)

Michael Phelps said:


> Damn pop's that shit looks fucking dank! Best outdoor plant ive ever scene!
> 
> Great job!


thanks bro that means a lot! its all the strain, without SK and other dank strains I'd just be another good grower, but this shit makes me an EPIC grower hahahah.

chitown you fuckin rule, breeding king


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2010)

poplars said:


> TONIGHT bro, I'm waiting on someone who lost her father today, gonna grace her with the SK...
> 
> but if she takes any longer to get here I might sneak a lil taste


that is mighty righteous of you lil buddy... maybe it will help her grief... let me know what you think..... i may stop back in here.. but ima be getting fucked up.....


----------



## Michael Phelps (Oct 29, 2010)

theexpress said:


> man thats gods weed right there......



Man thats gods gods god's weed right there!


The truth and the light!


----------



## poplars (Oct 29, 2010)

theexpress said:


> that is mighty righteous of you lil buddy... maybe it will help her grief... let me know what you think..... i may stop back in here.. but ima be getting fucked up.....


yeah bro it's terrible, I'v eknown her dad my whole life. I"m in a bit of grief myself..


but yeah bro I'll let you know if i'm not too stoned myself


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah bro it's terrible, I'v eknown her dad my whole life. I"m in a bit of grief myself..
> 
> 
> but yeah bro I'll let you know if i'm not too stoned myself


yeah this sounds like its going to be a coping session.. feel free to smoke yourselves retarded on like an 1/8 of sk.. after all you got mad weight lol... sorry about yall loss

i promise you that you will have some issues tryna walk after too much sk


----------



## poplars (Oct 29, 2010)

theexpress said:


> yeah this sounds like its going to be a coping session.. feel free to smoke yourselves retarded on like an 1/8 of sk.. after all you got mad weight lol... sorry about yall loss
> 
> i promise you that you will have some issues tryna walk after too much sk


looking forward to the balance issues!!!! ahaahahah.. thanks bro I appreciate it . . .


death is just one of those things I'll never quite have a grasp of . . . I don't think anyone truly does . . . maybe they have a simple way of dealing with it but for me its too hard to just believe they're gone forever. the image of them lasts in my head like it's real, so idk.... when it comes to that, are they really gone....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 29, 2010)

should have waited to give you rep because now i want to again.Shit is looking gravy baby.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2010)

i have been smoking bubba sk... bluecheese, and hash all day... i got bags under my eyes like you wouldnt beleave... they been here all day.. and they aint going nowere... lol


----------



## poplars (Oct 29, 2010)

ahahahahahaha yeah shit I don't have any indicas that give me bags under my eyes that I've tried so far. (haven't tried the church tho but thats too much of a hybrid to do that.)

so it comes down to SK for that 


hella whiteberry, thanks for the rep earlier regardless!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2010)

poplars said:


> ahahahahahaha yeah shit I don't have any indicas that give me bags under my eyes that I've tried so far. (haven't tried the church tho but thats too much of a hybrid to do that.)
> 
> so it comes down to SK for that
> 
> ...


man im excited for you......... your finally gonna get to try the sk!!


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 29, 2010)

poplars said:


> looking forward to the balance issues!!!! ahaahahah.. thanks bro I appreciate it . . .
> 
> 
> death is just one of those things I'll never quite have a grasp of . . . I don't think anyone truly does . . . maybe they have a simple way of dealing with it but for me its too hard to just believe they're gone forever. the image of them lasts in my head like it's real, so idk.... when it comes to that, are they really gone....


we dotn die our soul live on!ur only gone forever if u havent livved a righteous life! only the body dies


----------



## poplars (Oct 29, 2010)

wow I feel like my b rain is floating on a blanket of cloud that is my body.


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 29, 2010)

poplars said:


> wow I feel like my b rain is floating on a blanket of cloud that is my body.


lofl that pretty much sums up that SK


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 30, 2010)

Madonna Day 70 of 12/12





Hericules day 57 of 12/12


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 30, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Madonna Day 70 of 12/12
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's beautiful dude!


----------



## Ditty! (Oct 30, 2010)

Why chi get banned?


----------



## howak47 (Oct 30, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Madonna Day 70 of 12/12
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 looking fucin dank bro when u harvesting that bitch?



poplars said:


> http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture443.jpg
> http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture442.jpg
> 
> two best pics for now, this is the green bubba pheno!
> ...


 hell yea poplars shit looks super dank u are going to love this strain!!!! sorry to hear about your friends dad ...i know thats a hard thing my best fiends dad died about 4 years ago and he was like a second dad to me but keep your head up bro!!!!



Ditty! said:


> Why chi get banned?


WHAT? AGAIN?


----------



## poplars (Oct 30, 2010)

kk more sk pics time!

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture448.jpg

before trim:
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture446.jpg
after:
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture447.jpg

ahh

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture445.jpg
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture449.jpg


----------



## howak47 (Oct 30, 2010)

poplars said:


> kk more sk pics time!
> 
> http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/picture448.jpg
> 
> ...


hell yea man nice pics !!! So have you tried it yet ?


----------



## poplars (Oct 30, 2010)

yeah dude if you look on the previous page I said something hella funny while I was high as fuck on SK.

by far the dankest bud I"ve ever blazed and seen....its truly amazing. I mean sweet god is almost on the same level crystals wise but the high doesn't even compare....this isn't another strain that is just nice looking crystals, this strain is killer in every way.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 30, 2010)

poplars said:


> kk more sk pics time!
> 
> http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture448.jpg
> 
> ...


Yeah nice pics for sure.



howak47 said:


> hell yea man nice pics !!! So have you tried it yet ?


Nice avatar...Question= How long does it take to dry in your box before you cure it?


----------



## howak47 (Oct 30, 2010)

genuity said:


> its crazy around here,some guys sell for 80-100 for 3.5,yea talking bout its from denver......get the hell outta here with that s#@t.


 shit i charge 80 to 100 a eighth where iam at to cause no body got shit like this around here and 2 weeks ago about 20 outdoor growers and dealers got busted so there aint shit around here now


----------



## howak47 (Oct 30, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> yeah nice pics for sure.
> 
> Nice avatar...question= how long does it take to dry in your box before you cure it?


 thanks man!! It all depends on how thick they are but normally 3 to 4 days


----------



## howak47 (Oct 30, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah dude if you look on the previous page i said something hella funny while i was high as fuck on sk.
> 
> By far the dankest bud i"ve ever blazed and seen....its truly amazing. I mean sweet god is almost on the same level crystals wise but the high doesn't even compare....this isn't another strain that is just nice looking crystals, this strain is killer in every way.


 hell yea man i coudnt say it any better man this stuff is the fuckin dank from god lol i jiust got done scraping the keif box i have had sourkush suger trim in there got about 2 grams of it so far probly get another 1 to 1 1/2 grams !!!! This sk keif looked a little like meth hahahh the whitest lighest color keif i have ever had or seen


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 30, 2010)

howak47 said:


> thanks man!! It all depends on how thick they are but normally 3 to 4 days


Yeah thats cool then sounds like i need to upgrade mt drybox..


----------



## howak47 (Oct 30, 2010)

[youtube]4KiGKzKxkY4[/youtube]
[youtube]ukt3XIZtq7U[/youtube]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 30, 2010)

Everything in there crossed with the sk looks full and dank.That bc looks like a monster how tall she is.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 30, 2010)

What the fuck happened to challywally??POst deleted for what Now tis is crazy.


----------



## Boonierat (Oct 30, 2010)

That is a sick setup man.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 30, 2010)

Chi probably got into it with FDD or something lol, nice update howak!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 30, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4839136]Chi probably got into it with FDD or something lol, nice update howak![/QUOTE]Yeah thats the case..


----------



## Ditty! (Oct 30, 2010)

All his last posts were in here. I didn't see a argument


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 30, 2010)

And they got deleted


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 30, 2010)

when you get banned for 10 days that doesn't mean you just create a bogus account until then. if he continues i will simply ban his permanent account as well. a "time-out" is a "time-out". when rollitup addresses you personally and you still continue, it's "time-out". he needs to simply do his 10 days and let this all die before others follow. please just let it all end here. 

thank you.


----------



## Ditty! (Oct 30, 2010)

OUCH, I didn't know anything was started.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Oct 30, 2010)

Howak your plants are looking great.. Is that bubba from GH? If so, how do you like it?


Greetings from my garden day 62 since 12/12

La confidential x skunk 






Motivation











Hashplant haze x unkown sativa






Raw Diesel


----------



## Michael Phelps (Oct 30, 2010)

Sorry dont know why 2 of those posted sideways..


----------



## poplars (Oct 30, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> when you get banned for 10 days that doesn't mean you just create a bogus account until then. if he continues i will simply ban his permanent account as well. a "time-out" is a "time-out". when rollitup addresses you personally and you still continue, it's "time-out". he needs to simply do his 10 days and let this all die before others follow. please just let it all end here.
> 
> thank you.


so wait did he do anything else after the koi pond thread?? something in PM I assume?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 30, 2010)

poplars said:


> so wait did he do anything else after the koi pond thread?? something in PM I assume?


so you want to continue then? 

i asked POLITELY for it to be dropped. rollitup has already been involved. you all are forcing me to do things i DO NOT want to do.

for the LAST time. let it go.


----------



## poplars (Oct 30, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> so you want to continue then?
> 
> i asked POLITELY for it to be dropped. rollitup has already been involved. you all are forcing me to do things i DO NOT want to do.
> 
> for the LAST time. let it go.


whoa there buddy I"m not starting anything. I'm just wondering if he said shiit I wasn't aware of or if its for everything that already happened.

it is what it is I don't care, I just wanted a lil clarity is all.


----------



## poplars (Oct 30, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJo675-NTbQ
epic . . . .


----------



## poplars (Oct 30, 2010)

damn dude that SK is so dank even the stems get my fingers sticky as fuck!!! I should make butter w/ the stems or something hahahaha


----------



## Ditty! (Oct 30, 2010)

Pops, you should or Howak send aREAL discription and report on th real SK, to Marijuana reviews, ms. chubbs needs a look!


----------



## Ditty! (Oct 30, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> so you want to continue then?
> 
> i asked POLITELY for it to be dropped. rollitup has already been involved. you all are forcing me to do things i DO NOT want to do.
> 
> for the LAST time. let it go.


 One person upsets you, and your gonna take out out on everyone? Why threaten the while thread? Lst I knew this was a forum, not a courthouse


----------



## genuity (Oct 30, 2010)

nice vid howak....


----------



## poplars (Oct 30, 2010)

Ditty! said:


> One person upsets you, and your gonna take out out on everyone? Why threaten the while thread? Lst I knew this was a forum, not a courthouse


lol watch out ....


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 30, 2010)

Ditty! said:


> One person upsets you, and your gonna take out out on everyone? Why threaten the while thread? Lst I knew this was a forum, not a courthouse


if it's only "one person" why are you getting involved? kinda makes it 2 now, doesn't it?

why can't you just stop, is the real question. it's over as soon as you stop bringing it up.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 30, 2010)

Cant We All Get A Bong?  lol


----------



## poplars (Oct 30, 2010)

whew that sk is powerful man. I blazed this other strain I grew (bubblegum x thc bomb) got me high as fuck, but then I blazed sk 30 mins later, omfg. totally made the high deeper and idk. fuckin effective medicine, this.


time to get back to trimmin SK!!


----------



## The Snowman (Oct 30, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4840774]Cant We All Get A Bong?  lol[/QUOTE]

i have a bong
muahahhah


----------



## howak47 (Oct 30, 2010)

i dont understand what happened? i talked to chi this mourning and then i come back 5 hours later and hes gone wtf


----------



## Ditty! (Oct 30, 2010)

My bad boss, I just remember the"or others will follow" like I said, your world, we just breath in it. My bad brah, no harm, no foul


----------



## Boonierat (Oct 30, 2010)

poplars said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJo675-NTbQ
> epic . . . .


Wow. This is like a fucking description of me.


----------



## poplars (Oct 30, 2010)

Boonierat said:


> Wow. This is like a fucking description of me.


well you probably need more cannabis and a fresh perspective, or something man. that doesn't sound like a nice existence, that song just seemed hella epic to me ya know..


----------



## Boonierat (Oct 30, 2010)

Well. No longer an alcoholic. Things are looking better and better. Gotta thank Mary for it.


----------



## poplars (Oct 30, 2010)

that sounds much much better . . . . 

now ima blaze some SK, just filled 2 quart jars full of dank well-trimmed SK


----------



## poplars (Oct 30, 2010)

damn, sour kush is the only strain I've ever had that has me stoned before I'm even finished puffing the vape!!!!


edit: I'm stoned as fuck. this is epic.


yep yep chitown if you create anything that even gets on the same level as this, I'd be amazed bro. it sounds like everything in the universe was working for you at the right time bro because this shit is too perfect... a cross 1 in a million chance I'm betting . .. . idk but for real this is such a rare sort of high, so effective every time . .. . 


end ramble... night all


----------



## poplars (Oct 31, 2010)

so out of 4.95 oz trimmed, there is 1.8 oz of sugar shake (didn't calculate the trash leaf.) 


that sugar shake weighs quite a bit, lots of trichs!


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 31, 2010)

Make some hash


----------



## poplars (Oct 31, 2010)

oh yeah I forgot to mention I"m planning on making hash out of all of that. possibly even bubble.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 31, 2010)

Shit should be dank, I just got done doing the Gumby Hash method, waiting on it to fully dry out


----------



## poplars (Oct 31, 2010)

yeah, for now I already have about a 1 gram ball of scizzor hash from sour kush, it accumulates scizzor hash faster than any other strain i've ever trimmed.


----------



## howak47 (Oct 31, 2010)

i made a bunch of kick ass oil today 2 batches 4 6oz cans of butane i will post some pics tomorrow ....iam really happy with it this is the 1st time i have been able to get anything worth showing the other 2 times i tried to make oil was a fail big time


----------



## poplars (Oct 31, 2010)

nice.


this scizzor hash is actually of very high quality, it bubbles the first second of hitting it!


tho I haven't smoked any of the SK scizzor hash yet, that shit comes out almost a translucent brown color, I'm bettin that shit bubbles way more!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 1, 2010)

Scissor hash is my fav part of trimming, after all that hard work you get to smoke nice bowl topped with hash


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Nov 1, 2010)

man, i hate this thread. i want some SK beans, but i know only special people get them. its like being a fat kid in a candy store with diabetes haha


----------



## howak47 (Nov 1, 2010)

poplars said:


> nice.
> 
> 
> this scizzor hash is actually of very high quality, it bubbles the first second of hitting it!
> ...


 ooo man the sk scissor hash is the best shit will bubble like crazy hahahah i still got a small piece of it left about 4 good hits


----------



## poplars (Nov 1, 2010)

yep I'm saving all the hash for when I'm in town or on hikes and shit.

gonna blaze some SK early in the day today!


----------



## howak47 (Nov 1, 2010)

[youtube]7HAx6ISn5GI&feature=feedu[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 1, 2010)

Hell yeah, nice vid homie. I made some hash myself, you should peep my thread.

Where did you get the extractor? that shit looks bomb!


----------



## howak47 (Nov 1, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4847722]Hell yeah, nice vid homie. I made some hash myself, you should peep my thread.

Where did you get the extractor? that shit looks bomb! [/QUOTE]
thanks sicc!!!!! i will check it out !! i made the extractor out of pvc pipe 2 coffee filters and a cap with holes drilled in it over the filters


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 1, 2010)

Oh ok cool, I wanted to do this but i did the gumby method since I had all the materials. But ima def try this next time. How much would you say you got total?


----------



## howak47 (Nov 1, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4847877]Oh ok cool, I wanted to do this but i did the gumby method since I had all the materials. But ima def try this next time. How much would you say you got total?[/QUOTE]
I WAS DOING BUBBLE HASH FOR A WHILE BUT I WAS WANTING SOMETHING DIFFERENT! Iam not really sure how much i got but its a bunch cause it only takes like 2 or 3 hits and u r gone!!!! shit is so strong i think i found a new favorite concentrate  but if i had to guess i would say about 2 or 2 1/2 grams


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 1, 2010)

Hell yeah that shit looks really good, ima kinda wishing I did that instead the more I watch the vid haha. You should get one of those oil skillets and take some rips outa the bong


----------



## poplars (Nov 2, 2010)

damn dude I'm fuckin annoyed that chitown has been gone this whole fuckin time.

he's missing all the motherfuckin excitement from my SK harvest damnit!


----------



## poplars (Nov 2, 2010)

well I got 6.55 oz (3 and a half 1 quart jars of finely trimmed bud) off of this bubba SK:

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture358.jpg

trimming up the purple bubba next!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 2, 2010)

You can find him here http://speedyseedz.com/forum/showthread.php?1865-Ditty-Remix-s-these-La-Cons-amp-Purple-Wrecks&p=77128#post77128


----------



## poplars (Nov 2, 2010)

man I don't go on speedy seedz anymore, ima just wait till hes unbanned.


----------



## DudeLebbowski (Nov 2, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> this might help you out pops.


You guys are so awesome! This may be the most informing thread I've read so far. Do you know how many seeds you got yet?


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 2, 2010)

I posted that cause he was contemplating having the SK thread over there


----------



## poplars (Nov 2, 2010)

oh well if he wants to that's his decision, I'm not moving.


----------



## poplars (Nov 2, 2010)

whew the purple bubba pheno has a much skunkier smell and the bud is WAY crystallier than the green bubba pheno!

will have pics up later.


----------



## poplars (Nov 2, 2010)

fuckin a that purple bubba pheno is WAY better than the green bubba pheno . . . . I havne't tried it yet but this pic tells the whole story.


http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture451.jpg


----------



## poplars (Nov 2, 2010)

whew that purple bubba pheno is a good bit stronger than the green stem bubba pheno... whew.

but the green stem bubba has a real nice fruity but someting else, its amazing. 

but this pheno is like the same thing but more skunk . . . .


----------



## jeb5304 (Nov 2, 2010)

howak47 said:


> I WAS DOING BUBBLE HASH FOR A WHILE BUT I WAS WANTING SOMETHING DIFFERENT! Iam not really sure how much i got but its a bunch cause it only takes like 2 or 3 hits and u r gone!!!! shit is so strong i think i found a new favorite concentrate  but if i had to guess i would say about 2 or 2 1/2 grams


bho is the way to go. that my meds i need to kill the pain for me in the a.m. to get me started.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Nov 2, 2010)

why the hell did he get banned?


----------



## poplars (Nov 3, 2010)

idk fdd wouldn't give specifics I guess he just got his way in the end.

I'm pretty sure it was only a 10 day ban tho.


----------



## poplars (Nov 3, 2010)

hah wow you all gonna just chill at speedy seeds eh, I guess I'm by myself then, whatever.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm still here. haha. where da dank!!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 3, 2010)

Lol im at here and there, this thread is just a lil slow since Chi would post everyday. And hes not here now. and howak hasn't updated either.


----------



## poplars (Nov 3, 2010)

yeah but with no chitown or howak you can call this thread dead.


I have plenty of dank nuggets to take pics of but common. whats the fuckin point if they're not there. I will just stop posting until I see them both back here.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 3, 2010)

sheez!!! later y'all. nice thread howak. keep growing da dank! I'm out. peace....


*unsubscribed*

edit* cant even unsubscribe now? wtf?


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 3, 2010)

i mean im still here! hope guys continue to update


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 3, 2010)

Not sure he's coming back, might as well stop by and say what's up, it's legit there, no bs, all cool peeps. More people will actually appreciate the SK. Only s couple peeps follow this


----------



## winstonrasta (Nov 3, 2010)

awwww no way mon.... dont stop d music now..... you should do this thread at both sites mon..


----------



## winstonrasta (Nov 3, 2010)

this sour koosh strain looks to be bumbaclotten potent mon


----------



## poplars (Nov 3, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4857261]Not sure he's coming back, might as well stop by and say what's up, it's legit there, no bs, all cool peeps. More people will actually appreciate the SK. Only s couple peeps follow this[/QUOTE]


when I think about which site will last longer, rollitup wins. that's why I stay for the most part.


----------



## winstonrasta (Nov 3, 2010)

poplars said:


> when I think about which site will last longer, rollitup wins. that's why I stay for the most part.


dont be scared to try new tings mon.......

ya herd meh?


----------



## poplars (Nov 3, 2010)

I've been on that site, and the way I see it is if that community decided to be more active in RIU, riu would turn into what you got over there.

so it's only a matter of time and I got plenty of time.


----------



## winstonrasta (Nov 3, 2010)

poplars said:


> I've been on that site, and the way I see it is if that community decided to be more active in RIU, riu would turn into what you got over there.
> 
> so it's only a matter of time and I got plenty of time.


 
ahhhhh i can sense da loyalty der mon.... respec!!!!!


----------



## poplars (Nov 3, 2010)

well ima continue to upload SK pics to keep this thread alive. I take pics as I trim so after a while I'll upload all the epic ones.


----------



## highflyby (Nov 3, 2010)

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud%2010/Picture451.jpg






Nice Job pops


----------



## poplars (Nov 3, 2010)

highflyby said:


> http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud%2010/Picture451.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hella I've been trimming so much I have 3 plants left, gotta hustle.

I'll get some church pics u p soon.


----------



## poplars (Nov 3, 2010)

welp I'm blazin some scizzor hash from SK, it bubbles... 

I'll check back and let you guys know what the hash smoking high frmo this strain is like...


----------



## poplars (Nov 3, 2010)

works pretty goood, but my tolerance is obviously adjusted towards vaping, I'm hella high right now but I have a feeling this could hit me harder if I adjusted my tolerance more. 

anyways good shit, night all.


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 3, 2010)

sounds good man!


----------



## winstonrasta (Nov 4, 2010)

yo poplarz...... why dont you pack up a bowl of the bubba dom sk and see how that treats ya.... take a big mean ass rip too


----------



## poplars (Nov 4, 2010)

ima wait for it to cure before I smoke any of it. smoking hash last night annoyed my lung a tiny bit, just its way of letting me know I"m not quite ready y et.


but I got blasted off tht scizzor hash I made from it, the shit bubbles and everything. 


I have like 10 pics from trimming to upload, will get that done shortly.


----------



## poplars (Nov 4, 2010)

these are all pics from the SK bubba purple stem pheno:




haha sk nug sticking to the side of a jar! 



scizzor hash from the bubba green pheno and purple pheno:


more SK goodness:











yeah, pretty epic if I could say so.


----------



## winstonrasta (Nov 4, 2010)

poplars said:


> these are all pics from the SK bubba purple stem pheno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive never seen marijuana that crystally mon!!!!!!!!!!!! were did you get that shit!!!!!!! i dont see much purple on those stems mon....


----------



## Boonierat (Nov 4, 2010)

Looks delicious man.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 4, 2010)

Good shit pop


----------



## poplars (Nov 4, 2010)

hella I"m making stovetop bhang with a rigged up double boiler with SK shake right now!!


----------



## winstonrasta (Nov 4, 2010)

poplars said:


> hella I"m making stovetop bhang with a rigged up double boiler with SK shake right now!!


 
dont fuck it up mon!!!!! dont be ah wastein d precious sk trim... ya herd meh??

run some bho threw it!


----------



## poplars (Nov 4, 2010)

don't worry I didn't fuck it up at all, doing it with a double boiler which is an essentially fail safe way.


you should check out my stovetop bhang recipe, it rules bro you should do it too.


https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/360725-bhang-stove-top.html

it gets so strong that 1 small shot will fuck you up. no joke. make sure you take on an empty stomach and follow up with normal milk as a chaser.

or you can mix it into one big drink, but I prefer the shot as it's faster.


btw I have a shitload of sugar shake I'm not even using that much to make this


----------



## winstonrasta (Nov 4, 2010)

poplars said:


> don't worry I didn't fuck it up at all, doing it with a double boiler which is an essentially fail safe way.
> 
> 
> you should check out my stovetop bhang recipe, it rules bro you should do it too.
> ...


ill poplars... i would rather drink old style beer... yuck!!! lol


----------



## poplars (Nov 4, 2010)

lol, took a shot of it 3 mins ago. gonna be fun havne't blazed since 9 this mornin.


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 4, 2010)

yea pops sounds nasty man lol! WR nice pic lol!


----------



## howak47 (Nov 4, 2010)

hell yea poplars bad ass pics man!!!!!! got to love them sk topps !!! looks like you got a shit load of scissor hash . wish i could +rep you but i cant


----------



## poplars (Nov 4, 2010)

thanks bro dankest strain I've ever seen by far.



that bhang is easy to handle as long as you chase w/ normal milk fast.

startin to feel the beginning of it  been 33 mins exactly.


----------



## howak47 (Nov 4, 2010)

WELL I WENT AHEAD AND TOOK 4 MORE SOURKUSH CLONES OFF SO I GOT 7 SK CLONES TOTAL!! SO I TRANSPLANTED THE SK I TOOK THE CLONES FROM AND PUT IT IN THE TENT TO FLOWER HERES A FEW PICS ENJOY!!































PURPLE DIESEL











FREAK BUBBAKUSH CLONE THAT JUST ROOTED PUT IN 16OZ PARTY CUP


----------



## Boonierat (Nov 4, 2010)

Looking great man. Can't wait to see some more flowering pics.


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 4, 2010)

damn that flowerin tent is full as fuck now man!


----------



## winstonrasta (Nov 4, 2010)

howak47 said:


> WELL I WENT AHEAD AND TOOK 4 MORE SOURKUSH CLONES OFF SO I GOT 7 SK CLONES TOTAL!! SO I TRANSPLANTED THE SK I TOOK THE CLONES FROM AND PUT IT IN THE TENT TO FLOWER HERES A FEW PICS ENJOY!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
yeah mon dont stop d musik mon!!!!!!!!!! lol that middle sourpower looks to be favoring the sk more then the on on the left


----------



## poplars (Nov 4, 2010)

whew I took 2 and a half more shots of that shit because i didn't think I was feeling it yet, now I'm fuckin STONED.


epic sour kush edible high.


----------



## winstonrasta (Nov 4, 2010)

howak you should throw in thos purple diesels to bloom after you crop a sour power or sourshark.... i wanna see those in action mon!


----------



## winstonrasta (Nov 4, 2010)

poplars said:


> whew I took 2 and a half more shots of that shit because i didn't think I was feeling it yet, now I'm fuckin STONED.
> 
> 
> epic sour kush edible high.


ooo shit mon let me get jiggy with some of that shit with you


----------



## poplars (Nov 4, 2010)

its damn good yo. im kinda just sitting here like whoa. waiting for it to get a lil more powerful


----------



## howak47 (Nov 4, 2010)

poplars said:


> whew I took 2 and a half more shots of that shit because i didn't think I was feeling it yet, now I'm fuckin STONED.
> 
> 
> epic sour kush edible high.


 damn i want to try some of that i have never even heard of it before


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 4, 2010)

Pop come to the dark side damnit lol, mad peeps wanna see your lovely sk, and howaks


----------



## winstonrasta (Nov 4, 2010)

howak47 said:


> damn i want to try some of that i have never even heard of it before


bhang is popular in india....... dont ask me why i know that i know everything... also dagga is african for weed


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 4, 2010)

i heard bhang was nasty but it rocks you.. makin any tinctures pops?


----------



## poplars (Nov 4, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i heard bhang was nasty but it rocks you.. makin any tinctures pops?


yeah and they didn't work as well as bhang.

howak in the previos page I linked to my stovetop bhang recipe.


dude its killer, I had to take 3 shots but daamn, I hav ebags under my eyes. been stoned for hours, took 2 shots just now and prolly gonna stay up just when they kick in and pass the fuck out.

good use of shake every once in a while


----------



## howak47 (Nov 5, 2010)

[youtube]AUyaZCBwbSo[/youtube]


----------



## winstonrasta (Nov 5, 2010)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]AUyaZCBwbSo[/youtube]


you read my mind freind... cant wait to see that purp diesels in action..


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 6, 2010)

Doin WORK with the HID... nice man. Girls look healthy and happy as fuck. Finish them out like this and you'll have a great harvest.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Nov 6, 2010)

Yo howak were do you get those vial's you use to put your kief in, im sure its somewhere simple but i honestly dont know where to even look.


----------



## howak47 (Nov 6, 2010)

well iam bout to leave to go to the Badfish concert goin to smoke a oil soaked sourkush blunt before we go hahahhah peace


----------



## poplars (Nov 6, 2010)

sounds epic.

I've been trimmin sour kush for days.

dude I trimmed up a nug of the diesel pheno and that shit is straight BEAUTIFUL.

I"m gonna wait till I get into the plants tops before I post pics tho .


----------



## winstonrasta (Nov 7, 2010)

its dead today....


----------



## poplars (Nov 7, 2010)

yep been trimmin all day yet again. about to start trimmin the diesel pheno .

I took a pic of it earlier and it's straight up unique looking, will post more pics after I get into it.


----------



## howak47 (Nov 7, 2010)

just got back from concert it was bad ass got so stoned we rolled up a blunt with sourkush and 2 other strains plus i soaked the blunt in oil then put 1/2 gram of keif in with it  smoked that on way to concert then after the show got to smoke with lead singer of badfish i got him to hit the sk out of my wickie pipe he loved that shit!! 

then went to some club and found some ninja turtles x roll eat one of those and rolled for about 4 hours


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 7, 2010)

sounds like a goodtime man


----------



## poplars (Nov 8, 2010)

whew that bubba green pheno fuckin rocks...omg


so fuckin stoned. gonna pass out shortly.


btw 95% done with the purple bubba trim, 4 full quart jars. started on the diesel pheno today, the shit is beautiful.

nightall


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 8, 2010)

mad trimmin work huh. close to being done?


----------



## poplars (Nov 8, 2010)

yeah just got the diesel to trim and the church then I'm done


----------



## winstonrasta (Nov 8, 2010)

howak47 said:


> just got back from concert it was bad ass got so stoned we rolled up a blunt with sourkush and 2 other strains plus i soaked the blunt in oil then put 1/2 gram of keif in with it  smoked that on way to concert then after the show got to smoke with lead singer of badfish i got him to hit the sk out of my wickie pipe he loved that shit!!
> 
> then went to some club and found some ninja turtles x roll eat one of those and rolled for about 4 hours


 
man you country folkk know how to party!!!!! SO YOUR TELLING ME THAT SOME MUSICIAN/ROCKSTAR TRIED THE SOURKUSH AND WAS ALL ABOUT THAT STRAIN???


----------



## poplars (Nov 8, 2010)

wow my buddy has a little washing-machine type thing built for making bubble hash with these hella epic bags. I'm gonna take all the sk bubba shake and make a shitload of hash out of it.

gonna save the diesel shake for edibles .


----------



## theexpress (Nov 8, 2010)

poplars said:


> wow my buddy has a little washing-machine type thing built for making bubble hash with these hella epic bags. I'm gonna take all the sk bubba shake and make a shitload of hash out of it.
> 
> gonna save the diesel shake for edibles .


 
sounds like a plan


----------



## poplars (Nov 8, 2010)

been trimmin the diesel pheno, hella flashy huge buds .


has a hella nice high too, I prefer the bubba pheno, but it's epic for the daytime!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 8, 2010)

poplars said:


> been trimmin the diesel pheno, hella flashy huge buds .
> 
> 
> has a hella nice high too, I prefer the bubba pheno, but it's epic for the daytime!


yeah i prefer the bubba pheno to!!! but the diesel has they say is no hoe!


----------



## poplars (Nov 8, 2010)

for sure bro. ima blaze some bubba pheno now...

gonna test to see if the green bubba pheno is more stoney than the purple bubba


----------



## theexpress (Nov 8, 2010)

poplars said:


> for sure bro. ima blaze some bubba pheno now...
> 
> gonna test to see if the green bubba pheno is more stoney than the purple bubba


enjoy.............................................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 you deserved this for all the patiance, hard work, and worries...


----------



## poplars (Nov 8, 2010)

hell yeah bro, its been a long hard year but sour kush is the sweet salvation.

btw everyone who's tried this bud, including one person who truly knows his shit and has tried all kinds of bud in this area, have said this is the best strain they've ever seen or tried.

pretty epic bro. I'm truly proud to have this strain.


*puffs bubba pheno vape*


----------



## poplars (Nov 8, 2010)

well the green bubba pheno has a practically identical high to the purple bubba pheno, there are only very subtle differences, maybe its more stoney, maybe not, but I blazed the same about of purple bubba as I did green bubba last night, and I feelpretty much exactly the same, its fucking amazing....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 9, 2010)

poplars said:


> hell yeah bro, its been a long hard year but sour kush is the sweet salvation.
> 
> btw everyone who's tried this bud, including one person who truly knows his shit and has tried all kinds of bud in this area, have said this is the best strain they've ever seen or tried.
> 
> ...


 
"this is the best strain i have ever seen or tried"......"sk is the frostiest strain ive ever trimmed"........"some of the best smoke i have ever had"........ "ive never seen innternodes that tight before in my life"...... to me it never gets old hearing that.... thank you all....... those who have had the pleasure of growing her, and the many thousands who have watch her grow on here!

btw... . didnt make this shit up... the qoutes in order came from..... poplars boy, dr.greenhorn.. howak....and sicc...


----------



## Boonierat (Nov 9, 2010)

Whatup chitown! Welcome back. Add another one to it, "Best bud I've salivated on my computer keys for."


----------



## theexpress (Nov 9, 2010)

Boonierat said:


> Whatup chitown! Welcome back. Add another one to it, "Best bud I've salivated on my computer keys for."


thank you sir.... and thank you sir... lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 9, 2010)

very important to note that the sourkush will not let you down!!!!!!!!!! beleave me when i tell you that the very same small amount that it takes to rock you from the first day you try it will 90 plus days later after exclusivley only smoking sk will still get you almost just has high from that same small amount.... like a decent .3-.4 bowl, bubble, bong, vape....


----------



## poplars (Nov 9, 2010)

yeah I've noticed every time I bust it out I haven't had to blaze more than I did the time before. definitely need something this effective.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 9, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah I've noticed every time I bust it out I haven't had to blaze more than I did the time before. definitely need something this effective.


lol i cant wait for your report on the sk edibles.... ive never made any edibles from sk.... im not even gonna lie...


----------



## poplars (Nov 9, 2010)

yeah b ro I'm saving diesel pheno shake just for edibles.

I'm making hash out of all the bubba shake, but I made bhang (cannabis infused milk) with some of it, it got me to the point where I had bags under my eyes wanting to pass out.

so I think the diesel pheno will be more preferrable for edibles haha. something that I can actualy operate in the day with hahah


----------



## theexpress (Nov 9, 2010)

lol finally my city gets some recognition for something other then gangs, murder, drugs, and corrupt politicians..... just remeber that the sour kush is not a dutch strain, not a canadian strain.... no its not a californian strain.... its a str8 up 100% strain from.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4QUPXwc_cw


----------



## poplars (Nov 9, 2010)

man you should put sour kush in thie wikipedia page on chicago


----------



## theexpress (Nov 9, 2010)

poplars said:


> man you should put sour kush in thie wikipedia page on chicago


[email protected]!!!!!!!


----------



## poplars (Nov 9, 2010)

just sayin, some fools look up chicago and see sour kush . . .hehe.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 9, 2010)

poplars said:


> just sayin, some fools look up chicago and see sour kush . . .hehe.


 
ahhhh i got you now......

man i been out there bad ..... that hash on top of all the various dank i smoke is fucking my ass up.. i havent gotten shit done... man i havent shaved in like 3 days... shits getting grizzley adamsish lol


----------



## poplars (Nov 9, 2010)

lol shit I sport a beard already so it must be having its effect.


rule of thumb: never blaze the bubba pheno in the morning unless you don't want to do anything all day long but wander around eat food and chill hahaha.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 9, 2010)

poplars said:


> lol shit I sport a beard already so it must be having its effect.
> 
> 
> rule of thumb: never blaze the bubba pheno in the morning unless you don't want to do anything all day long but wander around eat food and chill hahaha.


 
[email protected]"shit i sport a bear already so it must be having its effect"


----------



## howak47 (Nov 9, 2010)

poplars said:


> lol shit I sport a beard already so it must be having its effect.
> 
> 
> rule of thumb: never blaze the bubba pheno in the morning unless you don't want to do anything all day long but wander around eat food and chill hahaha.


hahahah me to and yea thats a great rule of thumb u want do shit all day and u might end up passin out lol


----------



## howak47 (Nov 9, 2010)

well i went by the grow shop i go to on the way to the concert last weekend and the owner was telling me he just built a dispensary in san bernardino ca and has sent 2 guys to grow and to get 4 more grow houses and he will be sending like 8 more people and he said he might send me out there i was like FUCK YEA i will drop everything and go so hopefully that will work out !!! all nutrients,lights,everything paid for


----------



## Michael Phelps (Nov 9, 2010)

howak47 said:


> well i went by the grow shop i go to on the way to the concert last weekend and the owner was telling me he just built a dispensary in san bernardino ca and has sent 2 guys to grow and to get 4 more grow houses and he will be sending like 8 more people and he said he might send me out there i was like FUCK YEA i will drop everything and go so hopefully that will work out !!! all nutrients,lights,everything paid for


Damn man that would be fucking epic! Best of luck howak, ill keep my finger's crossed for you..


----------



## howak47 (Nov 9, 2010)

Michael Phelps said:


> Damn man that would be fucking epic! Best of luck howak, ill keep my finger's crossed for you..


 yea it would be !! thanks i hope it happens cause my job has already been cut in half and i dont know how much longer it will last


----------



## theexpress (Nov 9, 2010)

howak47 said:


> well i went by the grow shop i go to on the way to the concert last weekend and the owner was telling me he just built a dispensary in san bernardino ca and has sent 2 guys to grow and to get 4 more grow houses and he will be sending like 8 more people and he said he might send me out there i was like FUCK YEA i will drop everything and go so hopefully that will work out !!! all nutrients,lights,everything paid for


man that sounds like a dream!!!! that dude must have some money!


----------



## howak47 (Nov 9, 2010)

theexpress said:


> man that sounds like a dream!!!! that dude must have some money!


 yea tell me bout it hahaha it would be my dream come true if it happens!!!! ooo yea he got cash he owns 2 grow shops here and 1 grow shop and 1 dispensary in cali SO FAR !!!! i will have to figure out a way to get the wonderful sourkush over there SHOW EM WHAT THE REAL SK LOOKS LIKE


----------



## howak47 (Nov 9, 2010)

[youtube]t10F7v5_eaw&feature=feedu[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 10, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea tell me bout it hahaha it would be my dream come true if it happens!!!! ooo yea he got cash he owns 2 grow shops here and 1 grow shop and 1 dispensary in cali SO FAR !!!! i will have to figure out a way to get the wonderful sourkush over there SHOW EM WHAT THE REAL SK LOOKS LIKE


i can dig it... i have been talking to an unkle that lives in belgium... if we all know our geography belgium borders the netherlands wich is were amsterdam is located!!!..... my unkles boy out there also operatess a huge grow house..... they have 100 light 600 watt system!!!! and a big ole diesel generater!!!! there only running one strain white widow because it yields huge and is popular in europe.... my plan is to plug buddy with a clone or bean and have him smugle a sample for me into the dam wich for him would be no hard task at all... IM GUNNING FOR DNA GENETICS.... MY SK VERSUS THERE EVERYTHING... i got my fingers crossed for this one

p.s. in europe they sell weed by the kilo... and the dankest shit goes for 3000-3500 euro for a kilo not a pound...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 10, 2010)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]t10F7v5_eaw&feature=feedu[/youtube]


nice howak.. that plant got some huge buds!!!!!! i cant wait untill you chop down the other sourpower.. that one is more sk dom i think.. [email protected] had to harvest something!!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 10, 2010)

lets stop killing each other and point the gunz at them boys in blue flashing them blue & white lights........ wish people would keep tabs on how many bodies they stain each year...... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLoT9c43xDU


btw i remeber those extra nasty years from the late 80's and early 90's in chicago........ we had to sleep on the floor cuzz of stray gunshots everynight......


----------



## theexpress (Nov 10, 2010)

man another dead day lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 10, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i can dig it... i have been talking to an unkle that lives in belgium... if we all know our geography belgium borders the netherlands wich is were amsterdam is located!!!..... my unkles boy out there also operatess a huge grow house..... they have 100 light 600 watt system!!!! and a big ole diesel generater!!!! there only running one strain white widow because it yields huge and is popular in europe.... my plan is to plug buddy with a clone or bean and have him smugle a sample for me into the dam wich for him would be no hard task at all... IM GUNNING FOR DNA GENETICS.... MY SK VERSUS THERE EVERYTHING... i got my fingers crossed for this one
> 
> p.s. in europe they sell weed by the kilo... and the dankest shit goes for 3000-3500 euro for a kilo not a pound...


then maybe you could buy some spelling lessons.  









just yanking your chain. smoke some SK and forget about it.


----------



## highflyby (Nov 10, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> then maybe you could buy some spelling lessons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one made me laugh...I must say


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 10, 2010)

howak man those are some nice lookin budz man! love the update sour power def goin b a good smoke!


----------



## Boonierat (Nov 10, 2010)

Sounds like a sweet deal chitown.

I'm excited about that sourshark. Can't wait to see some trimmed buds. Brazilian style yo.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 11, 2010)

highflyby said:


> This one made me laugh...I must say


yeah me too!!!!! (spell check to) lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 11, 2010)

blame public schools


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 11, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> blame public schools


blame the SK.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 11, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> blame the sk.


why i could never.......


----------



## theexpress (Nov 11, 2010)

im actually high off some heavy sativa shit right now and its not soo bad... still much prefer indica though!


----------



## poplars (Nov 11, 2010)

lol a new rise in sk-humor eh?


I'm making some bhang tonight out of a few handfuls of diesel pheno shake!!!

gonna keep it in the double boiler for ATLEAST 2 hours. gonna be epic.

still have a couple jars worth of trimming left of the diesel pheno, then I have the church to trim then I'm DONE.

bout fuckin time.


I"ve noticed that SK has hte most hardcore after-effects of any bud I"ve ever blazed. fukcin wake up the next morning like 'omfg i still feel high'


----------



## poplars (Nov 12, 2010)

man it feels like this shit is dying. the internet pot scene in general. maybe it's just me, but it felt way more lively here 2 years ago.


----------



## howak47 (Nov 12, 2010)

NEW VIDEO 

[youtube]gvzgUwR9OMs[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 12, 2010)

howak47 said:


> NEW VIDEO
> 
> [youtube]gvzgUwR9OMs[/youtube][/QUOTaww man howak that sourpower had a gangsta lean to it lol...... always a pleasure watching you chop!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 12, 2010)

poplars said:


> man it feels like this shit is dying. the internet pot scene in general. maybe it's just me, but it felt way more lively here 2 years ago.


i will never let it die out!!!


----------



## poplars (Nov 12, 2010)

well we need a lot more than just you bro, idk wtf happened but its nothing but dumb kids on here for the most part.

like most of the cooler people that were here a year and a half ago are gone man. I don't think they went to any other sites either bro, most sites I go to looking around its all the same. the vibes have been disrupted for some reason, maybe this is the economy's effect on the cannabis forums man, people too busy trying to live to chill here and actually have a good chat...


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 12, 2010)

looks great howak!


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Nov 12, 2010)

ya i know i havent been here long, but since i joined i have seen the decline of the chill good vibed people , and the emergence of trolls and stupid kids


----------



## poplars (Nov 12, 2010)

maybe as we start coming out of the recession the cool fools will start coming back....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 12, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> ya i know i havent been here long, but since i joined i have seen the decline of the chill good vibed people , and the emergence of trolls and stupid kids


the fools and trolls have always been here...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 12, 2010)

greatfull dead show tonight my ninjjas!!!!!!!!!!! bob weir and company!!! ima be getting fucked up extra hard on all kinds of hippie drugs!!!!!

and hopefully a lil raw powder cocaine to combqat all them beers i will be drinking and herb i will be cheifing


----------



## poplars (Nov 12, 2010)

whew that sk bubba dom pheno has got me forgetting wtf I was watching, stoned off my ass yet again. best bud I've ever had.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 13, 2010)

poplars said:


> whew that sk bubba dom pheno has got me forgetting wtf I was watching, stoned off my ass yet again. best bud I've ever had.


 
lol i was at the dead show last night... the sk was fucking some hippies up!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 13, 2010)

and speaking of hippies... i never seen soo many diffrent "phenotypes and hybridz" of hippies untill last night...


----------



## poplars (Nov 13, 2010)

yep it's some serious shit.

so I'm taking over all that bubba shake to my buddies house with 2 bags of ice to make bubble hash out of this b itch hehe.

its an epic machine man, 5 gallon washer that has a timer and shit, the water will cycle one way for 10 seconds then the opposite for 10 seconds and does that for 10 mins, then you drain it out into these 3 bags (he got them special from humboltd county, supposidly they're better than bubble bags.) 

anyways I'll take pics of the process as it goes


----------



## theexpress (Nov 13, 2010)

poplars said:


> yep it's some serious shit.
> 
> so I'm taking over all that bubba shake to my buddies house with 2 bags of ice to make bubble hash out of this b itch hehe.
> 
> ...


awww you dirty dog!!! you should mail me some that bubble!!! lol... sounds great cant wait to see the pix....


p.s. "one more saturday night!" im gonna go watch bob weir, phil lesh, and that john dude from darkstar again tonight!!!! i had a fucking blast last night!!!

we will be parking lot pimpin it today so were gonna get there a few hours earlier!!!! see what goodies i can get ahold of


----------



## poplars (Nov 13, 2010)

wow so my buddy said that this is the blondest hash he's ever seen come out of this machine, literally the best he's ever seen come out of it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 13, 2010)

pops, that shit aint blonde.. its white vape sum for me
aint nothin like parkin lot pimpin..


----------



## theexpress (Nov 13, 2010)

you sure thats not china white pops?? hahaha cant fuck with the sourkush i told yall!!! best hash ever!!!


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 13, 2010)

poplars said:


> wow so my buddy said that this is the blondest hash he's ever seen come out of this machine, literally the best he's ever seen come out of it.


 some seriously amazing hash right there. I gotta step my game up! Any tips or is it all in the quality of the product? Damn the SK is the best strain on earth apparently lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 13, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> some seriously amazing hash right there. I gotta step my game up! Any tips or is it all in the quality of the product? Damn the SK is the best strain on earth apparently lol


yeah heres the best tip... if you want the best hash use my sourkush!!! lmmfao


----------



## theexpress (Nov 13, 2010)

lol that sk bubble looks like some kind of fancy high end cheese!!!

or better yet the stoners caviar


----------



## poplars (Nov 13, 2010)

I haven't blazed any yet but I brought a nice chunk over to my buddies house and ima blaze it in a few hours towards the evening time yo.

gonna be some epic shit.


----------



## howak47 (Nov 13, 2010)

damn pops that hash looks dank!!! looks like coke lol the sk is the shit


----------



## jeb5304 (Nov 13, 2010)

hey yall just thought id stop an say i wanna get blunted my brotha! peace.
man that hash is the best ive seen in a while. nice pops.
[video=youtube;wXFd6YzQUao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXFd6YzQUao[/video]


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Nov 14, 2010)

damn!! poplars you gonna be out for days with that SK hash


----------



## theexpress (Nov 14, 2010)

man i need to cop some bubble bags.......


----------



## theexpress (Nov 14, 2010)

its funny how when the sk is harvest the growers post less and less hahahahahahahaha


----------



## shinger (Nov 14, 2010)

sup yall, 
Longtime lurker, this is my favorite thread on the boards so I thought I should let it be known. lol but seriously big fan of your genetics with the sk. flowering some OG bagseed right now, got all fems so prob gonna herm on me. but next round hopefully will have some reliable genetics to work with.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 14, 2010)

shinger said:


> sup yall,
> Longtime lurker, this is my favorite thread on the boards so I thought I should let it be known. lol but seriously big fan of your genetics with the sk. flowering some OG bagseed right now, got all fems so prob gonna herm on me. but next round hopefully will have some reliable genetics to work with.


well thank you sir!!!


----------



## shinger (Nov 14, 2010)

shit looked 2 good not to comment, and that blonde cake, wouldnt mind throwing that in the volcano.


----------



## poplars (Nov 14, 2010)

so I got about 25 grams of dank hash out of 4.15 oz of sk sugar shake 


this shit looks chronicc, uploading pics now.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 14, 2010)

poplars said:


> so I got about 25 grams of dank hash out of 4.15 oz of sk sugar shake
> 
> 
> this shit looks chronicc, uploading pics now.


i cant wait!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poplars (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## theexpress (Nov 14, 2010)

poplars said:


>


 
awww man break me off a peace of that kit kat bar!!!!


----------



## poplars (Nov 14, 2010)

first time I've ever had this much hash in my life.

and this is my first time making hash ever, this rules.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 14, 2010)

poplars said:


> first time I've ever had this much hash in my life.
> 
> and this is my first time making hash ever, this rules.


you could use that to make some mighty fine edibles!!!!!


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Nov 14, 2010)

Holy hasherdashery, Batman! that stuff is incredible!


----------



## poplars (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't think I could use this for edibles honestly... its just too nice. gonna keep it for a long while and smoke it on special occasions and shit.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 14, 2010)

maaaaan ima hit up ebay for some bubble bags!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 14, 2010)

how much more refined will my bubble be if i use these bagshttp://cgi.ebay.com/5-GALLON-8-BAG-HERBAL-EXTRACTS-BUBBLE-ICE-BAGS-KIT-NIB-/190466979260?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c58b775bc

has appose to these cheaper bags... wich have 3 less total bags...http://cgi.ebay.com/5-GALLON-5-BAG-HERBAL-EXTRACTS-BUBBLE-ICE-BAGS-KIT-NIB-/170563722402?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b663dca2


----------



## poplars (Nov 14, 2010)

btw, the bags I used were the 3 bag Boldt bags, made in humboltd county.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 14, 2010)

poplars said:


> btw, the bags I used were the 3 bag Boldt bags, made in humboltd county.


how small is the finest bag?


----------



## poplars (Nov 14, 2010)

it was like 220, 73, 25.

http://www.hydrohippy.com/BOLDT_BAGS_5_GALLON_3_BAG_KIT.html

that was the exact set.


btw I took 4 hits of tha tbubble hash and I'm already stoned.

not like topped out but I'm at a nice level


----------



## theexpress (Nov 14, 2010)

poplars said:


> it was like 220, 73, 25.
> 
> http://www.hydrohippy.com/BOLDT_BAGS_5_GALLON_3_BAG_KIT.html
> 
> ...


yeah those cheaper bags only wnet down to 50..... fuck all that i need the smaller bags...... your a heavy cannabis user pops.... im sure a light smoker would be retarded high off one hit of that shit...


----------



## poplars (Nov 14, 2010)

that's for fuckin sure bro. 

make sure you go for high quality bags like the bubble bags from bubbleman or boldt bags, I've heard of seams ripping and shit on cheaper bags...


----------



## howak47 (Nov 14, 2010)

[youtube]rX8Bsc1KyhU[/youtube]


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 14, 2010)

lookin real good in there! mann that sourshark got some monster colas!


----------



## poplars (Nov 15, 2010)

here's a huge ass bubba pheno bud I don't think you guys have seen yet.


http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture469.jpg


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 15, 2010)

poplars said:


> here's a huge ass bubba pheno bud I don't think you guys have seen yet.
> 
> 
> http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud%2010/Picture469.jpg



trim that nasty ass leaf off that. 

it'd look a lot better. 

why haven't you come over with any of that yet? where in NOrcal are you?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 15, 2010)

did you weigh everything up pops?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 15, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> trim that nasty ass leaf off that.
> 
> it'd look a lot better.
> 
> why haven't you come over with any of that yet? where in NOrcal are you?


 
hhahahahahahahaha fdd is down to drive by you to get a lil nugget of the sk!!!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 15, 2010)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]rX8Bsc1KyhU[/youtube]


fucking looking damn good howak.. i think that remaining sourpower is sk dom pheno..... that sourshark looks dank to.. how do those smoke? i know you got like 3 diffrent phenos in them from past grows...... but that sourpower bx sourkush is gonna be something real real nice.... surprized you didnt end this vid with your pattent..."well thats pretty much it" hahaha


----------



## poplars (Nov 15, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> trim that nasty ass leaf off that.
> 
> it'd look a lot better.
> 
> why haven't you come over with any of that yet? where in NOrcal are you?



I live way up in siskiyou county. pretty far from where you're at.


I'm too lazy to trim it all off like that in one big bud, I usually take it down to the very top and then trim the buds individually so its rare that I have a bud that big trimmed.



and no I haven't weighed everything out yet . . . . from my 6 plants in the garden I have atleast 20 oz of SK , 13 oz of northern lights, 2.4 oz of ak47, and I haven't trimmed up the church yet.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> hhahahahahahahaha fdd is down to drive by you to get a lil nugget of the sk!!!



people come to me. i don't go anywhere.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 15, 2010)

poplars said:


> here's a huge ass bubba pheno bud I don't think you guys have seen yet.
> 
> 
> http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture469.jpg


 

those have been curing like 2-3 weeks right? they looking danky popz


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> those have been curing like 2-3 weeks right? they looking danky popz


they look larfy.


----------



## poplars (Nov 15, 2010)

hmm, they're probably about 2 weeks into cure now, one week for some that just got jarred up but they're always technically 'curing' its just way better when that leaf is gone.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 15, 2010)

i ejackulated like 4-5 times last night thinking of this pic..... and like 2ce this mourning too!!! lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 15, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> they look larfy.


what the hell is larfy??? is that cali for leafy? lol

those pix dont do the justice of showing you just how sugary those sk secoundary fanleaves are!!!! they have trichomes under the leaves even lol


----------



## poplars (Nov 15, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> they look larfy.


lol here's some trimmed buds...

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture465.jpg

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture449.jpg
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture455.jpg


@chitown that hash changed color a lot when it dried. turned into that caramel color


----------



## theexpress (Nov 15, 2010)

poplars said:


> lol here's some trimmed buds...
> 
> http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture465.jpg
> 
> ...


ill eat that shit like jelly spread on warm toast!!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> what the hell is larfy??? is that cali for leafy? lol


light, airy, leafy, untrimmed, ........ 

trim that shit up pretty. how shameful. 


i trim all my bud wet. it saves on the loss of trichs. everytime you snip a dry stem trichs snap off and fly everywhere. i hate when that happens. to each his own though. it's not my bud so he can trim it however he wants. that pic could look so much better, is all.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah fdd these arent so "larfy" hahahahahaha learn something new everyday on riu i tell ya


----------



## Boonierat (Nov 15, 2010)

Mmm. I salivate every time I see those bud pics.


----------



## doc111 (Nov 15, 2010)

I wouldn't mind getting me some Sourkush! That hash looks amazing!


----------



## poplars (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't really like wet trimming, I feel like it wrecks up the buds.

plus the way I trim I really don't see very many trichs lost from the snapping. I check the kief every time and it isn't enough for me to warrent the kinda wrecking that takes place when you trim wet (as wet leaf sticks together, dry leaf doesn't.)


----------



## theexpress (Nov 15, 2010)

doc111 said:


> I wouldn't mind getting me some Sourkush! That hash looks amazing!


haaaay whats up doc!!!! do you know dr.greenhorn? are yall related??? lolol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 15, 2010)

poplars said:


> I don't really like wet trimming, I feel like it wrecks up the buds.
> 
> plus the way I trim I really don't see very many trichs lost from the snapping. I check the kief every time and it isn't enough for me to warrent the kinda wrecking that takes place when you trim wet (as wet leaf sticks together, dry leaf doesn't.)


pot like the sk will fetch 4800 a p here!!!!! even the outdoor nuigget!!!! the indoor is even more kiefey a lil if you can even beleave that ..... its no issue to get 5k-5400 a p for indoor sk......

poplars your outdoor sk came out dank has fuck man!!!!!! almost like it was grown indoors..


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 15, 2010)

please stop posting over-sized pics. i can't see them and it screws up the whole page. 

and yes, that is a little airy still. which i personally prefer.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 15, 2010)

poplars said:


> I don't really like wet trimming, I feel like it wrecks up the buds.
> 
> plus the way I trim I really don't see very many trichs lost from the snapping. I check the kief every time and it isn't enough for me to warrent the kinda wrecking that takes place when you trim wet (as wet leaf sticks together, dry leaf doesn't.)


pretty sure 90% of the growing community trims wet, but whatever.


----------



## poplars (Nov 15, 2010)

lol @ airy.

that bud is dense as fuck. maybe the elongated calyxes are foolin ya 


lol @ 90% of the grower community.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 15, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> please stop posting over-sized pics. i can't see them and it screws up the whole page. View attachment 1269607
> 
> and yes, that is a little airy still. which i personally prefer.



sorry about the huge ass pix... but when you zoom in like that you really can see whats going on down there!!!! its just some people dont even bother zoomin g in.... so there missing out


----------



## theexpress (Nov 15, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> pretty sure 90% of the growing community trims wet, but whatever.


 
the sk both phenos are dense has fuck... but they can give off the visual like there not has dense has they are buy the shape i guess i would say shape of the bud.... those nuggets are dense has fuck my friend....... even the lowwer popcorns should still kinda be


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 15, 2010)

poplars said:


> lol @ airy.
> 
> that bud is dense as fuck. maybe the elongated calyxes are foolin ya
> 
> ...


no, the fact that i can see down into is what i am talking about.

relax dude, it looks good.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> sorry about the huge ass pix... but when you zoom in like that you really can see whats going on down there!!!! its just some people dont even bother zoomin g in.... so there missing out


so i have to suffer because of it? 

makes sense.


----------



## poplars (Nov 15, 2010)

lol you relax you're the one who's never held this bud and is making claims about its density.

fuckin a.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 15, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> no, the fact that i can see down into is what i am talking about.
> 
> relax dude, it looks good.


hahaha ok but i didnt know i was actin eratic...... hahahahaha yeah those werent the very top nuggs i zoomed in on.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> the sk both phenos are dense has fuck... but they can give off the visual like there not has dense has they are buy the shape i guess i would say shape of the bud.... those nuggets are dense has fuck my friend....... even the lowwer popcorns should still kinda be


like i said, i prefer a little looser bud. i like to snap off a nugget and drop it right into my bowl. dense nuggets don't burn evenly and have to be ground or cut up. i don't have time for that. 


you all sure get offended easy. i'm not even saying anything bad and you all are getting cocky. smoke some more of your pot and try to calm down.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 15, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> so i have to suffer because of it?
> 
> makes sense.


yeah my fault.... im sure you do take the time to zoom in.. matter fact i know you im sure you do... lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 15, 2010)

poplars said:


> lol you relax you're the one who's never held this bud and is making claims about its density.
> 
> fuckin a.


i just invited you over to my home to smoke me out and this is the answer you give me.

wow. 

that's all i got.


----------



## poplars (Nov 15, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> like i said, i prefer a little looser bud. i like to snap off a nugget and drop it right into my bowl. dense nuggets don't burn evenly and have to be ground or cut up. i don't have time for that.
> 
> 
> you all sure get offended easy. i'm not even saying anything bad and you all are getting cocky. smoke some more of your pot and try to calm down.



lets re-evaluate this whole thing here.

I post dank nugget pics.

you say they look airy.

you see the problem here? if not idk what world you live in man. I'm not getting cocky I"m just questioning your skills of observation I guess.


yeah such a heart felt invitation for me to drive down 200 miles to see you, WOW.

I feel SO invited.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 15, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> like i said, i prefer a little looser bud. i like to snap off a nugget and drop it right into my bowl. dense nuggets don't burn evenly and have to be ground or cut up. i don't have time for that.
> 
> 
> you all sure get offended easy. i'm not even saying anything bad and you all are getting cocky. smoke some more of your pot and try to calm down.


lol im not being cocky......... im just tryna explaine my strain to you.... ima stop because your getting the wrong idea of this... you will understand what im saying when your actually holding a sk nugg though my friend

and maybe you could be holding this nugget soon!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 15, 2010)

poplars said:


> lets re-evaluate this whole thing here.
> 
> I post dank nugget pics.
> 
> ...



you posted pics of untrimmed popcorn bud and i said it would look a lot nicer if it were cleaned up. i said it looked really good otherwise. i said i preferred the way it looked. i have no idea why you are questioning anything. i guess that's a NO then?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol im not being cocky......... im just tryna explaine my strain to you.... ima stop because your getting the wrong idea of this... you will understand what im saying when your actually holding a sk nugg though my friend
> 
> and maybe you could be holding this nugget soon!!



i can see the pics. there is nothing to explain. 

you all are trippin'.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 15, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> you posted pics of untrimmed popcorn bud and i said it would look a lot nicer if it were cleaned up. i said it looked really good otherwise. i said i preferred the way it looked. i have no idea why you are questioning anything. i guess that's a NO then?


 
fuck man can i come over too!!!!!!????? hahahahaha


----------



## poplars (Nov 15, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> you posted pics of untrimmed popcorn bud and i said it would look a lot nicer if it were cleaned up. i said it looked really good otherwise. i said i preferred the way it looked. i have no idea why you are questioning anything. i guess that's a NO then?


if you lived within 50 miles of me I'd be down, but 100+ is just too much man sorry.

did you not see the trimmed buds I posted? I think there's a bit of miscommunication here.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> fuck man can i come over too!!!!!!????? hahahahaha


everyone is welcome, but if you act like an ass i'm gonna call you on it.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 15, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i can see the pics. there is nothing to explain.
> 
> you all are trippin'.


 
hahahahahahahahahahaha are we "trippin"............ ima go smoke a diesel dom sk joint and rake my lawn.... its looking real "larfy" hahahaha peace guys be back in a few!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 15, 2010)

poplars said:


> if you lived within 50 miles of me I'd be down, but 100+ is just too much man sorry.
> 
> did you not see the trimmed buds I posted? I think there's a bit of miscommunication here.


i was commenting on ONE picture you posted. you all turned it into something else.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> hahahahahahahahahahaha are we "trippin"............ ima go smoke a diesel dom sk joint and rake my lawn.... its looking real "larfy" hahahaha peace guys be back in a few!!!



make sure to trim off all that nasty ass yellow leaf first.


----------



## poplars (Nov 15, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i was commenting on ONE picture you posted. you all turned it into something else.


I posted those other pics for you to see so I assumed you were commenting on them next. oh well no big deal.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 15, 2010)

poplars said:


> I posted those other pics for you to see so I assumed you were commenting on them next. oh well no big deal.


you assume a lot, then attack people for it.


----------



## poplars (Nov 15, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> you assume a lot, then attack people for it.


its not like you were elaborating that you were only talking about the first pic. so is it really my fault if you did nothing to stop it from happening?

I mean you did keep talkin instead of trying to figure out if I was talking about something else.

but whatever.

"call me out' some more . . . . lmfao


----------



## kudaross (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm joining the convo kind of late, but would I benefit from reading this entire thread start from finish!??

Just wanted to know before I started on this endeavor. lol thanks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 15, 2010)

poplars said:


> its not like you were elaborating that you were only talking about the first pic. so is it really my fault if you did nothing to stop it from happening?
> 
> I mean you did keep talkin instead of trying to figure out if I was talking about something else.
> 
> ...



i directly quoted your picture. 

it's on YOU dude. 

every time ANYONE says anything that isn't ball sucking you all go ballistic. it's becoming pathetic. 2 people sucking the dick of one strain that no one can even get beans of. soooooo boring.


----------



## poplars (Nov 15, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i directly quoted your picture.
> 
> it's on YOU dude.
> 
> every time ANYONE says anything that isn't ball sucking you all go ballistic. it's becoming pathetic. 2 people sucking the dick of one strain that no one can even get beans of. soooooo boring.


*yawn at the generalization that's supposed to make light on how wrong I am*

you know what is becomming pathetic quickly? this. so I will stop now. say what you want in whatever generalized fashion you please (oh yeah I'm doing it too.)


----------



## doc111 (Nov 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> haaaay whats up doc!!!! do you know dr.greenhorn? are yall related??? lolol


Naw, but we did go to medical school together. lol!


----------



## poplars (Nov 15, 2010)

kudaross said:


> I'm joining the convo kind of late, but would I benefit from reading this entire thread start from finish!??
> 
> Just wanted to know before I started on this endeavor. lol thanks.


yes you would, some pretty epic shit has happened in this thread.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 15, 2010)

poplars said:


> *yawn at the generalization that's supposed to make light on how wrong I am*
> 
> you know what is becomming pathetic quickly? this. so I will stop now. say what you want in whatever generalized fashion you please (oh yeah I'm doing it too.)


maybe you could just go trim that leafy bud.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 15, 2010)

doc111 said:


> Naw, but we did go to medical school together. lol!


 
hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## theexpress (Nov 15, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> maybe you could just go trim that leafy bud.


and thats pretty fucking funny to..... yall got me rolling....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 15, 2010)

poplars said:


> *yawn at the generalization that's supposed to make light on how wrong I am*
> 
> you know what is becomming pathetic quickly? this. so I will stop now. say what you want in whatever generalized fashion you please (oh yeah I'm doing it too.)


anyone ever tell you to be a politician, or a lawyer!!!!! you got a silver toung on you boy!!!


----------



## poplars (Nov 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> anyone ever tell you to be a politician, or a lawyer!!!!! you got a silver toung on you boy!!!


I definitely could. but I'm more interested in going into academia. 

blaze and research foool


----------



## theexpress (Nov 15, 2010)

maaan im baked has a potatoe right now........ fuck man winter is comming.. its a love/hate relationship with winter... i dont mind the colder temps untill it dips like below 28... but it can get has low has 30 below with wind chill here!!!! and i like the look of the snow.... but it can blizzard here fast!!!!!! i like that it gets darker faster and longer.. but at the same time i think that depresses me to some degree subconsciensly


----------



## theexpress (Nov 15, 2010)

yo howak how is that bubba dom sourkush hitting ya??? lol you never come threw in here no more!!!! you glued to your couch?


----------



## poplars (Nov 15, 2010)

I have the same kinda thing going, I like being inside and chillin but it has a kinda melancholy feel to it. a nice variation tho


----------



## shinger (Nov 15, 2010)

Fade, it is a SK thread headlined Chitown Sourkush and grown by the ones talking about it, so why is it boring? and if it was, why would you post on it? While I do agree with you that beans should be shared, it looks like they are. Im sure in time the genetics will make their rounds. Till then, dont hate so much.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 15, 2010)

poplars said:


> I have the same kinda thing going, I like being inside and chillin but it has a kinda melancholy feel to it. a nice variation tho


yeah... dont get me wrong ima chicago boy i play outside in the cold.... but come jan-feb...... im ready for fucking spring poplars... and i cant wait for next spring!!!!!!! cause i will do it up real nice and proper outisde!!!!


----------



## poplars (Nov 15, 2010)

hella bro ima do it nice next year aswell. lil busshier lil taller with a tilled garden.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 15, 2010)

shinger said:


> Fade, it is a SK thread headlined Chitown Sourkush and grown by the ones talking about it, so why is it boring? and if it was, why would you post on it? While I do agree with you that beans should be shared, it looks like they are. Im sure in time the genetics will make their rounds. Till then, dont hate so much.


not hating at all.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 15, 2010)

poplars said:


> hella bro ima do it nice next year aswell. lil busshier lil taller with a tilled garden.


 
you know i will be here with ya watching your fully legal massive tree sourkush bush grow!!!!!!!!!! shit man get then vegging now.... and come closer to spring give them some window light so they can get adjusted to the sun for early spring.... i would shit myself if you dug a big ass hole and put a 5 foot sk clone in the ground in may!!!


----------



## Boonierat (Nov 15, 2010)

How do you get away with growing outside in the middle of a city man?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 15, 2010)

Boonierat said:


> How do you get away with growing outside in the middle of a city man?


by not growing in the middle of a big city outside man.... we have more rural area around this way to....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> by not growing in the middle of a big city outside man.... we have more rural area around this way to....


 
you gotta drive a ways outside chicago and its suburbs.......


----------



## Boonierat (Nov 15, 2010)

Ah right on. lol. Sorry, I just had this image of a fuckin tree out on a back porch or something. Would be awesome though!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 15, 2010)

Boonierat said:


> Ah right on. lol. Sorry, I just had this image of a fuckin tree out on a back porch or something. Would be awesome though!


hahahahahahaha some crackhead or punk ass kid would steal that shit.....

backyard would be doable if you own a house... but backyard in the city are small hash shit.....


----------



## Boonierat (Nov 15, 2010)

I think I may try and plant a couple outdoors this year.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 15, 2010)

you could grow in clearing in the woods in forrest preserves in big cities... people try that shit hear every year.. some get caught some dont......


----------



## theexpress (Nov 15, 2010)

Boonierat said:


> I think I may try and plant a couple outdoors this year.


start them indoors for the first few weeks.... it will help the survival rate....


----------



## Boonierat (Nov 15, 2010)

Nah man. I'm a country boy. I can drive 5 minutes in any direction and I'll be out of the city and into woods and wilderness. Lots of farms though.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 15, 2010)

Boonierat said:


> Nah man. I'm a country boy. I can drive 5 minutes in any direction and I'll be out of the city and into woods and wilderness. Lots of farms though.


farms make for some good gorilla growing too!!!!!!! since your in a more rural setting veg some monsters over the winter and move them out in spring!!


----------



## Boonierat (Nov 15, 2010)

Yeah. I may try it. Shoemaker told me of a pretty sweet bucket system that even catches rain water.


----------



## poplars (Nov 15, 2010)

whew stoned on that hash yo.

good shit.

back to trimming.

btw im gonna make more bubble w/ my buddy out of the diesel pheno too (he's hella happy about this shit, I hooked him up with a 1.5 gram chunk and he was straight stoked and this fool has lots of hash.) put about a .4 gram piece of hash in the bowl, it bubbled for 12 hits, then it gave us 23 more hits after that! pretty fuckin epic got 3 medical blazers stoned.


----------



## howak47 (Nov 15, 2010)

kudaross said:


> I'm joining the convo kind of late, but would I benefit from reading this entire thread start from finish!??
> 
> Just wanted to know before I started on this endeavor. lol thanks.


hahahah yea its worth reading got some bs mixed in but i think i have like 3 whole grows on this tread i started it a while ago lol


----------



## howak47 (Nov 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> yo howak how is that bubba dom sourkush hitting ya??? lol you never come threw in here no more!!!! you glued to your couch?


 hahahaha iam here just been high as fuck latly playin call of duty black ops !!! yea iam almost out already hahah i got like 1.5 grams left but i will have more in 7 weeks


----------



## howak47 (Nov 15, 2010)

BUMP
update video 

[youtube]rX8Bsc1KyhU[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 15, 2010)

howak47 said:


> BUMP
> update video
> 
> [youtube]rX8Bsc1KyhU[/youtube]


this is the same video from before!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 16, 2010)

kicking the mourning off with some sour diesel.... followed by a bowl of dieisel dom sk......... its interesting to see this.... the origenal sk is fuely has fuck smelling.... but the sk diesel is kiefy has all hell...... i should be feeling nice in the next few minuetes...


----------



## poplars (Nov 16, 2010)

I've noticed the diesel pheno has way more shake and way more crystals on that shake.

and it also looks the nicest out of all the phenos, but as always you can't judge the book by it's cover. those bubba phenos look less impressive without a light, and even with a light the diesel pheno looks more impressive but the bubbas straight fuck you up.

I'm stoned as shit on 8 hits of bubble hash, bubba dom.

I"m definitely making hash out of the diesel pheno, I gotta have a daytime hash ya know


----------



## theexpress (Nov 16, 2010)

poplars said:


> I've noticed the diesel pheno has way more shake and way more crystals on that shake.
> 
> and it also looks the nicest out of all the phenos, but as always you can't judge the book by it's cover. those bubba phenos look less impressive without a light, and even with a light the diesel pheno looks more impressive but the bubbas straight fuck you up.
> 
> ...


smoked legit sour d... followed by my diesel sk.... the sour d. was tastey has fuck.... and easy on the lungs.... but still potent with a nice head high... my lungs are feeling cashed today... i think im getting sick, plus i have been fucking up and smoking alot of ciggs... i been trying to quit smoking using the e cigg. but i been fucking up lately... plus i think im getting sick..... anyway i was only able to pull like 3 rips off the bowl when i packed the diesel sk... the diesel sk isnt has pungent tasting has the sour d. but it def hits lot harder, is alot stronger, kiefier, and expands your lungs much more with every hit!!! i was blown has fuck after 3 rips!!!! and my high was taking a more indica Journey then..... the sour diesel is mostly sativa high... while the diesel sk pheno was mostly indica with some sativa...... THE BUBBA PHENO IS PRETTY MUCH PURE INDICA... 90% OR BETTER!


----------



## poplars (Nov 16, 2010)

yeah I really love the fact that this strain has practically two strains within it...

I'm a lil worried about losing the diesel pheno through future inbreeding of the bubba pheno... like it'll get harder and harder as the generations go on ya know...

anyways heres a song


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpqOWO6ctsg


edit: I love how you can load .2 grams of bubble hash and get 10 great hits


----------



## theexpress (Nov 16, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah I really love the fact that this strain has practically two strains within it...
> 
> I'm a lil worried about losing the diesel pheno through future inbreeding of the bubba pheno... like it'll get harder and harder as the generations go on ya know...
> 
> ...


 
you getting fucked up over there huh popz......


----------



## poplars (Nov 16, 2010)

theexpress said:


> you getting fucked up over there huh popz......


definitely buddy. had a nice time with a cool girl last night too, blazed her out with some sk and watched a movie. Im into serious relationships ya know and I think its actually gonna go somewhere. I've been ignoring her lately because I felt like she wasn't serious but now she's textin me to go over there and shit so its pretty chill bro... shit liike that puts me in a great mood. im gonna do a shitload of trimmin today and who knows, maybe wander around with some hash


----------



## theexpress (Nov 16, 2010)

poplars said:


> definitely buddy. had a nice time with a cool girl last night too, blazed her out with some sk and watched a movie. Im into serious relationships ya know and I think its actually gonna go somewhere. I've been ignoring her lately because I felt like she wasn't serious but now she's textin me to go over there and shit so its pretty chill bro... shit liike that puts me in a great mood. im gonna do a shitload of trimmin today and who knows, maybe wander around with some hash


 
thats whats up my lil goon!!!! i hope you get to GET IT IN!!!! i know your all about the long term serious relationship.. lol just make sure that chick likes you for you and not cuzz you got alot of sourkush bud... lol j/k


----------



## poplars (Nov 16, 2010)

theexpress said:


> thats whats up my lil goon!!!! i hope you get to GET IT IN!!!! i know your all about the long term serious relationship.. lol just make sure that chick likes you for you and not cuzz you got alot of sourkush bud... lol j/k


oh bro way ahead of you. I hella made sure it wasn't about the bud dude. they have hella bud over there bro, hash and everything. it definitely wasn't about the bud at all. 

because I told her friend no I was trimmin, then she texted me herself a half hour later like come over!! then she had us watch a movie and shit.

definitely not about the bud . 

im just gonna let shit go the way it goes, try when I can, chill when I can't. you know how it goes.

edit: I think hash is my new favorite thing....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 16, 2010)

poplars said:


> oh bro way ahead of you. I hella made sure it wasn't about the bud dude. they have hella bud over there bro, hash and everything. it definitely wasn't about the bud at all.
> 
> because I told her friend no I was trimmin, then she texted me herself a half hour later like come over!! then she had us watch a movie and shit.
> 
> ...


lol i was just kidding when i said that..... thought u knew.... but yeah man i think im gettin sick... shitty... its time to go heat up some green tea im thinking....


----------



## poplars (Nov 16, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol i was just kidding when i said that..... thought u knew.... but yeah man i think im gettin sick... shitty... its time to go heat up some green tea im thinking....


yeah I know you were kiddin but I was thinking about that when I headed over there in the first place ya know. just thought it was worth mentioning. 


yeah bro, you should start making edibles for the next week just in case. don't wanna end up like me with a lung that fucks with you for months and months.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 16, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah I know you were kiddin but I was thinking about that when I headed over there in the first place ya know. just thought it was worth mentioning.
> 
> 
> yeah bro, you should start making edibles for the next week just in case. don't wanna end up like me with a lung that fucks with you for months and months.


 
im hopeing a lil microwaved water.. a green tea packet... 2 teaspoons of honey, and a lil lemon juice should take care of the bizzness.... followed by alot of room temp water, taking it easy on the weed today...

and def no ciggz


----------



## poplars (Nov 16, 2010)

yeah that should work great if you keep it up for 4-5 days


the worse thing you can do is give yourself bronchitis and pneumonia... but at min if you smoke you'll prolong it. nothin new just gotta stay headstrong about that shit.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 16, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah that should work great if you keep it up for 4-5 days
> 
> 
> the worse thing you can do is give yourself bronchitis and pneumonia... but at min if you smoke you'll prolong it. nothin new just gotta stay headstrong about that shit.


i think today is gonna be a sourdiesel day.... both the sk phenos trash my klungs at the moment...


----------



## Boonierat (Nov 16, 2010)

I've had lung problems for the past month now. I need to take a break for a week but thats a horrible thought.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 16, 2010)

this orange blossum honey is fucking dank.... str8 from geiorgia!!!!!! its even got some bee wax in it wich i hear is good for u


----------



## poplars (Nov 16, 2010)

hot showers are very good for your lungs too. breathing steam for straight half hour helps a lot.

I've had to deal with this bs for about 8 months now. its getting better VERY slowly. pneumonia is a bitch, if you only get bronchitis you'll be over it within a month. but pneumonia your lung has serious damage to recover from....

but atleast I can blaze as much as I need to without pissin it off


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Nov 16, 2010)

ya i get pneumonia all the time. i guess i have shitty lungs haha. but ya if your getting sick just dont smoke, especially if its a lung thing like your coughing up a bunch of shit. just makes it worse. but ya tea honey and lemon does the trick! where i live this old mountain man makes this honey, and it has all of the enzymes and vitamins that are normally processed out of it regular honey. this stuff is real thick and almost an off white. it even has the honey comb processed into it. kicks the shit out of any cold or sore throat. i had three cups of tea with it in there, and the next morning felt brand new!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 16, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> ya i get pneumonia all the time. i guess i have shitty lungs haha. but ya if your getting sick just dont smoke, especially if its a lung thing like your coughing up a bunch of shit. just makes it worse. but ya tea honey and lemon does the trick! where i live this old mountain man makes this honey, and it has all of the enzymes and vitamins that are normally processed out of it regular honey. this stuff is real thick and almost an off white. it even has the honey comb processed into it. kicks the shit out of any cold or sore throat. i had three cups of tea with it in there, and the next morning felt brand new!


old mountain man??? by chance is he makeing a particuler honey called sourwood??? cuzz that is the dankest honey out there... thats the sk of the honey world!!!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 16, 2010)

http://www.blueridgehoneycompany.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=BRHC&Category_Code=S

ima a bit of a honey connasuier has well... same with beer, and fine cognacs....... meats... i like the best of everything!


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Nov 16, 2010)

nah i live in colorado so its a rocky mountain man haha. and no its different than that, this stuff is almost white in color, probably for the honeycomb, and it is cold processed. its really thick too, you can pour it, and its easier to spread if you warm it up a little. ill tkae a picture of it later and show it to you. but this stuff is by far the best honey i have ever tasted, and i love my honey. every where i go i get local honey from the places i visit. ive had greek, and french honey, honey from all over the US ( all of them local people who process it themselves, not big corps) and this stuff is by far the best i have ever had by far. it is probably the actual equivalent of your SK. its pricey though, for a small jar of it, its 12 bucks and there is maybe 4 ounces in each jar. definitely less than what you would get in those honey bears from wally world.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 16, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> nah i live in colorado so its a rocky mountain man haha. and no its different than that, this stuff is almost white in color, probably for the honeycomb, and it is cold processed. its really thick too, you can pour it, and its easier to spread if you warm it up a little. ill tkae a picture of it later and show it to you. but this stuff is by far the best honey i have ever tasted, and i love my honey. every where i go i get local honey from the places i visit. ive had greek, and french honey, honey from all over the US ( all of them local people who process it themselves, not big corps) and this stuff is by far the best i have ever had by far. it is probably the actual equivalent of your SK. its pricey though, for a small jar of it, its 12 bucks and there is maybe 4 ounces in each jar. definitely less than what you would get in those honey bears from wally world.


those honeybears are the schwagg of honey!!!


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Nov 16, 2010)

ah hahaha yes they are, dirty mexi swag!


----------



## howak47 (Nov 16, 2010)

theexpress said:


> old mountain man??? By chance is he makeing a particuler honey called sourwood??? Cuzz that is the dankest honey out there... Thats the sk of the honey world!!!


 i can get sourwood honey all day long here where iam at you can get a big jar for like $8 or $9 best honey


----------



## howak47 (Nov 16, 2010)

HERES A VIDEO I MADE FOR ANOTHER CONTEST ON SOUNDRONEARMY.COM HERES A LINK PLEASE GO OVER THERE AND VOTE FOR MY VIDEO I REALLY WANT TO WIN SINCE THEY SAID I CHEATED LAST TIME LOL http://www.soundronearmy.com/

[youtube]e4bCuFdtakE[/youtube]


----------



## ozbuckley (Nov 16, 2010)

$8-$9 for sourwood honey?/ where bouts you from howak? that a great price!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 16, 2010)

i love my honeybear honey.. i got a bad cough n stuffy nose.. shit makin me not wanna smoke.. i aint even cop a black n mild when i walked to the store tonight


----------



## theexpress (Nov 16, 2010)

howak47 said:


> i can get sourwood honey all day long here where iam at you can get a big jar for like $8 or $9 best honey


ima start breeding honey bees next... and make my own honey made sourkush pollin..... lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 16, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i love my honeybear honey.. i got a bad cough n stuffy nose.. shit makin me not wanna smoke.. i aint even cop a black n mild when i walked to the store tonight


black n mild huh??? i used to hollow them shits out and stuff them back up with weed


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 16, 2010)

Shit the only thing i hollow out and fill with weed are Grape Swisher Sweets


----------



## shinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Dr Dre new song with snoop dogg called Kush. remix gonna be called sourkush

http://www.youngandreckless.com/index.php?c=blog&s=more&id=1211


----------



## shinger (Nov 16, 2010)

just thought i would share, its the first single off his album he has been working on for 4 or 5 years


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 16, 2010)

theexpress said:


> black n mild huh??? i used to hollow them shits out and stuff them back up with weed


eww! lol i like black n milds man but idk bout dat....i only use dutchies and game blunts!! aint noffin betta den a game blunt! peach d best flavour


----------



## theexpress (Nov 16, 2010)

ive rolled blunts from all kinds of shit...


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Nov 16, 2010)

man, the best thing is those new zig zag blunt wraps, shit ive made 1/4 oz blunts with those for when we got a big circle going. taste real good too. when you make it, looks like a fuckin cuban cigar haha.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 16, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> man, the best thing is those new zig zag blunt wraps, shit ive made 1/4 oz blunts with those for when we got a big circle going. taste real good too. when you make it, looks like a fuckin cuban cigar haha.


im not big on the blunt wraps myself.. especially those nate doggs... they thick has hell its like smoking weed rolled up in a sock!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 16, 2010)

im on dem regular swishers all day, da mini swishers.


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 16, 2010)

theexpress said:


> im not big on the blunt wraps myself.. especially those nate doggs... they thick has hell its like smoking weed rolled up in a sock!


thats exactly y i burn spliffs! i use rizzla silver! its thinner that a natural human hair


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Nov 16, 2010)

well the zigs arent very thick. actually if you arent good at rolling ablunt you always rip em. my buddy hates em cuz he rips 90% of them haha. you might give em a try. i you dont like them your out like 2 bucks. and they have some good flavors. try the blue one, its hella good.


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 16, 2010)

i hate zig zag papers as there too wide and short! and the paper is thick as fuck! only good thing about them is the glue cuz it sticks well but i think changes the taste! i hate too much glue but they always stick! the best paper in the world are rizzlas though! i use the kingsize blue pack and the kingsize slim silverpack!


----------



## howak47 (Nov 16, 2010)

shinger said:


> Dr Dre new song with snoop dogg called Kush. remix gonna be called sourkush
> 
> http://www.youngandreckless.com/index.php?c=blog&s=more&id=1211


 thats shits bad ass


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 16, 2010)

silver slim on the top kingsize blue on the bottom...u can see how thin the silvers are! love these papers! even the blues are thinner than zigzags thinnest papers..i would never roll a joint without these babies!


----------



## howak47 (Nov 16, 2010)

any of yall go vote for my video on soundronearmy.com


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Nov 16, 2010)

im talking about zig zag blunt wraps. i hate their papers too. i always use skunk hemp papers


----------



## theexpress (Nov 16, 2010)

howak47 said:


> any of yall go vote for my video on soundronearmy.com


yall better get on that before i bust out the spoon and lighter.......... right to the fleshy fatty parts of ya body!!!


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 16, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> im talking about zig zag blunt wraps. i hate their papers too. i always use skunk hemp papers


o tru lol...ive smoked there wraps i dont think there any dif then those juicy blunt wraps and royal bluntz...i like em but then i dont...some are reallly harsh and strong in taste


----------



## poplars (Nov 16, 2010)

whew stoned off of both bubba dom sk phenos (basically the same high, just different flavors and blazing em together seems to make it a lil more powerful  

pretty chill back. I've noticed the vape high of sk is very powerful to your head and pretty good on the body. the hash seems to be all body and lightly cloudy on the head. but its all awesome I like to fit hash in on special occasions like I said, the vape is great for 90% of the time for me otherwise.

man sk has hte most powerful after high out of any bud I've ever blazed... I wake up every morning feeling stoned from the afterhigh. its truly epic.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 16, 2010)

i voted yo, but the hippy dude still got you.


----------



## shinger (Nov 16, 2010)

howak47 said:


> thats shits bad ass


Yeah no wonder it took him so long, dude is a perfectionist. And snoop brings out his best lyrics for dre beats. And I havent smoked a blunt in a minute, stick to the volcno. but i would always get down on the swisher sweet rillos, fill then to the brim so its all bud taste.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 16, 2010)

poplars said:


> whew stoned off of both bubba dom sk phenos (basically the same high, just different flavors and blazing em together seems to make it a lil more powerful
> 
> pretty chill back. I've noticed the vape high of sk is very powerful to your head and pretty good on the body. the hash seems to be all body and lightly cloudy on the head. but its all awesome I like to fit hash in on special occasions like I said, the vape is great for 90% of the time for me otherwise.
> 
> man sk has hte most powerful after high out of any bud I've ever blazed... I wake up every morning feeling stoned from the afterhigh. its truly epic.


glad you liked it bro!!!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 16, 2010)

and the latest indoor batch is nearing being dry.... should be dry around the weekend and all fully trimmed up.... cant wait... im a sourkush fiend!!!


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 17, 2010)

theexpress said:


> and the latest indoor batch is nearing being dry.... should be dry around the weekend and all fully trimmed up.... cant wait... im a sourkush fiend!!!


 wish I was too lol someday I'll run across someone with that strain...although it will probably be that DNA bs one


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 17, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> wish I was too lol someday I'll run across someone with that strain...although it will probably be that DNA bs one


meeeee 2 lol! this is like a wishing well thread.....u throw in ur two sense in hopes to get lucky...but in the end u dont get fucks...u see allll that change in the well but theres only a few ppl that got lucky lofl!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 17, 2010)

man im feeling shitty


----------



## poplars (Nov 17, 2010)

sick for real now? 

better take it easy buddy. keep that mental state up so your body doesn't have to suffer more!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 17, 2010)

me too cuzzo.. my wife finally got a job and her first day would be the day i need her servin soup n crackers.. but my moms bouht me some sudafed and vicks


----------



## theexpress (Nov 17, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> me too cuzzo.. my wife finally got a job and her first day would be the day i need her servin soup n crackers.. but my moms bouht me some sudafed and vicks


im all stuffed up chally.......,.,... slept shitty last night cuzz i had to breath threw my mouth, and i woke up with sick ass cotton mouth!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 17, 2010)

poplars said:


> sick for real now?
> 
> better take it easy buddy. keep that mental state up so your body doesn't have to suffer more!


 
im trying popz.... today is gonna be another hot tea day!!!


----------



## poplars (Nov 17, 2010)

get plenty of sleep bro, take naps and shit, speeds up your recovery by an extra day or two.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 17, 2010)

poplars said:


> get plenty of sleep bro, take naps and shit, speeds up your recovery by an extra day or two.


 
cant sleep soo well... when i lay down i cant breath threw my nose..... it sucks soo bad...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 17, 2010)

theexpress said:


> im all stuffed up chally.......,.,... slept shitty last night cuzz i had to breath threw my mouth, and i woke up with sick ass cotton mouth!


damn yo.. me too i have a humidifier i was usin that helped.. but i have been like trained to breathe put my nose, so breathing out my mouth is so hard to me, but everytime i breath out my nose i cough not no punkass cough either.. some sicc shit


----------



## theexpress (Nov 17, 2010)

thats ruff t...... i was coughing soo bad yesterday it made my dome fucking hurt!!!!!!!


----------



## poplars (Nov 17, 2010)

theexpress said:


> cant sleep soo well... when i lay down i cant breath threw my nose..... it sucks soo bad...


yeah I hate that shit, you just gotta state off breathing through your mouth then you'll just pass out all of a sudden. it's not comfortable I know, but you gotta do what you gotta do bro.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 17, 2010)

ill try........................


----------



## theexpress (Nov 17, 2010)

just took a mucinex hopefully that can give me some fucking releafe


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 17, 2010)

mucinex, sudafed, theraflu.. thats what im on right now.. im tryna nip this in the bud now.. the good thing bout it for me is i usually only get 1 bad cold per season.. i guess this is what i get for "not gettin cold" or always tellin ppl "i dont need no hoodie this is warm to me" now im sicc.


----------



## poplars (Nov 17, 2010)

ima get that flu shot. fuckin colds are bad enough, if I get a flu i'll definitely get pneumonia or bronchitis again. and fuck that nonsense.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 17, 2010)

i just need to get a lil high ill be alright.....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 17, 2010)

poplars said:


> ima get that flu shot. fuckin colds are bad enough, if I get a flu i'll definitely get pneumonia or bronchitis again. and fuck that nonsense.


lol, everytime i get the blu shot i end up sicc wit it.. i told em no this year



theexpress said:


> i just need to get a lil high ill be alright.....


lmmfai.. thats how i feel now bout to walk n get sum gars.


----------



## poplars (Nov 17, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, everytime i get the blu shot i end up sicc wit it.. i told em no this year
> 
> 
> 
> lmmfai.. thats how i feel now bout to walk n get sum gars.


 you sure ?

flus are way more hardcore than colds bro


----------



## theexpress (Nov 17, 2010)

poplars said:


> you sure ?
> 
> flus are way more hardcore than colds bro


 
man i aint had a flu shot since i was a youngin! i dont fuck with needles anywayz


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 17, 2010)

poplars said:


> you sure ?
> 
> flus are way more hardcore than colds bro


 yea man, everytime i get the flu shot, i get the flu bad. so nowadays i just say no, and im diabetic so they try and force it to me.

and chi, i use two needles day since i was 3. im 23


----------



## poplars (Nov 17, 2010)

whew daaamn the BIGGER ball of the bubble is more bubbly than the smaller !!!! wtf.

that's amazing, those boldt bags don't fuck around, 73 micron is the shit.


dude I see sparks fly with this shit, i'm high as a kite


edit: damn tryna, I'll get it anyways and just be cautious...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 17, 2010)

poplars said:


> whew daaamn the BIGGER ball of the bubble is more bubbly than the smaller !!!! wtf.
> 
> that's amazing, those boldt bags don't fuck around, 73 micron is the shit.
> 
> ...


save me some of that big carmel chunk....... lol thats that young sourkush cream!!!!!!!! handrubbed in the mountains of norcal....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 17, 2010)

ouch that fucking mucinex is eating my stomache up!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 17, 2010)

next is the cough-up chi..


----------



## theexpress (Nov 17, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> next is the cough-up chi..


i hope soo i want this shit out of me!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 17, 2010)

was alkin to the store but i went in the gambling house lost my gar money.. had to cum bacc n get more wtf! but now i got sum bacardi n oj.. hope this helps sum..


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 17, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yea man, everytime i get the flu shot, i get the flu bad. so nowadays i just say no, and im diabetic so they try and force it to me.
> 
> and chi, i use two needles day since i was 3. im 23


that sux man my sister was diagnosed at like age 5...she been on the needle too and pricks her finger...she a bad diabetic though and doesnt test her blood sugar like ever! but shes on this pump , has been for a few years. its the size of a pager almost and she pricks a hollow needle into her thigh or stomach...that attaches to the pump and she just has to dial in what ever she needs via what shes eating...now she can eat what ever and b ight...but she still sometimes injects her insilin(spelling?) herself.

Ay u guys ever heared of buckleys? not the vapor rub but the medicine? i garentee if u look for dat and take dat u guys b ight in no time! wen i first start to feel the cold comin i run and grab some alkaseltzer...either citrus or orange zest...the rest is nasssssstttyyy./...and wen it gets real bad i use buckleys...shits horrible tastin but the only medicine i will say hands down stops colds...and becuase it menthol it cclears u out too try it...dark bottle white label wit buckleys writin in blue


----------



## howak47 (Nov 17, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> meeeee 2 lol! this is like a wishing well thread.....u throw in ur two sense in hopes to get lucky...but in the end u dont get fucks...u see allll that change in the well but theres only a few ppl that got lucky lofl!


 hahahh yea THE Sourkush is the very 1st dank strain i have ever grown before that i was fuckin wid good bagseeds out of reg and mids


----------



## howak47 (Nov 17, 2010)

theexpress said:


> yall better get on that before i bust out the spoon and lighter.......... right to the fleshy fatty parts of ya body!!!


hahahh tell'em bro lol but for real would like to win this one


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 17, 2010)

i was vote #5.. who's leadin now?


----------



## howak47 (Nov 17, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i was vote #5.. who's leadin now?


 THANKS FOR THE VOTE MAN!!!hippy HAS 9 FUCKING VOTES AND THE CONTEST ENDS TONIGHT AT 12:00 I THINK! SO I REALLY NEED LIKE 5 MORE VOTES IAM TIED WITH 2 OTHER PEOPLE FOR 2ND PLACE BUT 2ND PLACE DOES NOT GET ANYTHING


----------



## shinger (Nov 17, 2010)

I voted for ya howak, now just send me a bean of that sk and we are even. lol


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Nov 17, 2010)

hey chi, make sure you drink tons of water with that mucinex or it does more damage than good. like a gallon. if you do then it is a miracle pill, if not, its your worst nightmare.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 17, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> hey chi, make sure you drink tons of water with that mucinex or it does more damage than good. like a gallon. if you do then it is a miracle pill, if not, its your worst nightmare.


why?????????????????? i took another one like 2 hours ago.. i feel like shit man i havent even left the house all day today


----------



## howak47 (Nov 17, 2010)

shinger said:


> I voted for ya howak, now just send me a bean of that sk and we are even. lol


 thanks bro!! hahah i would but iam not the one with the beans


----------



## howak47 (Nov 17, 2010)

i need some more votes i still need 4 or 5 1st place has 10votes i have 6


----------



## howak47 (Nov 17, 2010)

theexpress said:


> why?????????????????? i took another one like 2 hours ago.. i feel like shit man i havent even left the house all day today


 hope you get better soon bro being sick sucks ass


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Nov 17, 2010)

because its a decongestant, it get into the mucus and starts to break it up, and draws all of the water out of your body into your mucus. if you dont drink a lot of water, it severely dehydrates, you then your mucus will actually get harder to break up because now there is mucus and decongestant. all the mucinex does, go into the mucus and draws water into it. the water is actually what makes the mucinex work, and makes the mucus in your lungs easier to cough up. also lots of water helps get you better faster when your sick.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 17, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> because its a decongestant, it get into the mucus and starts to break it up, and draws all of the water out of your body into your mucus. if you dont drink a lot of water, it severely dehydrates, you then your mucus will actually get harder to break up because now there is mucus and decongestant. all the mucinex does, go into the mucus and draws water into it. the water is actually what makes the mucinex work, and makes the mucus in your lungs easier to cough up. also lots of water helps get you better faster when your sick.


i got you ima start drinking water like i got a drug test in an hour!.... thank god im off paper and i dont!


----------



## howak47 (Nov 17, 2010)

[youtube]jrX312tukPY[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 17, 2010)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]jrX312tukPY[/youtube]


yeah that plant hermed on ya


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Nov 17, 2010)

haha ya, im on paper AND got a drug test. quit for weeks now and still +. WTF! and the water will help. in a couple days, youll feel like a new man. When i start to feel something coming on, i drink like 2 gallons of water, and i dont get sick. didnt this last time, and still battling it out. it just keeps re emerging.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 17, 2010)

damn howak. i know how you feel i just chopped a plant that had a shitload of seeds.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 17, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> damn howak. i know how you feel i just chopped a plant that had a shitload of seeds.


yall feeling a lil diffrent i bet cuzz howak aint get no seeds jo!! lol...... it may have been A good thing you got those beans... grow them out and kep the jems..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 17, 2010)

yea your right, and i dont kno if my shit hermied or if it got pollinated. 
@howak , 3 days aint too far off atleast you pulled before it got to the rest of em.


----------



## howak47 (Nov 17, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yea your right, and i dont kno if my shit hermied or if it got pollinated.
> @howak , 3 days aint too far off atleast you pulled before it got to the rest of em.


 yea iam glad they did not bust a nut all over the rest of the girls


----------



## howak47 (Nov 17, 2010)

well iam still losing the contest11 to 6


----------



## poplars (Nov 17, 2010)

very stoned off of that bubba pheno yo


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Nov 17, 2010)

hey howak, i went on there, and even made an account but i couldnt figure out how to vote.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 18, 2010)

poplars said:


> very stoned off of that bubba pheno yo


hahahaha very nice!!!!


----------



## poplars (Nov 18, 2010)

well chilled with that girl again, more smooth sailing. she's fuckin badass man. hope this shit works out....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 18, 2010)

poplars said:


> well chilled with that girl again, more smooth sailing. she's fuckin badass man. hope this shit works out....



awwwwww..

U SMASH YET?? if she smokin da goods she gotta give up the goods


----------



## poplars (Nov 18, 2010)

nah this is gonna be a serious one I can already tell. that's gonna come later ya know.


----------



## shinger (Nov 18, 2010)

howak, what prize do you win if you come in first?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 18, 2010)

poplars said:


> nah this is gonna be a serious one I can already tell. that's gonna come later ya know.


yea i feel ya, gotta respect that. idk if its my status now, but idk if i could kicc it wit a girl too many times without tryin or bringin it up.
i tried to play mr nice guy with my wife when we met, almost got myself raped. i'm happy for you tho, for anybody to find someone special, is special.


----------



## poplars (Nov 18, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yea i feel ya, gotta respect that. idk if its my status now, but idk if i could kicc it wit a girl too many times without tryin or bringin it up.
> i tried to play mr nice guy with my wife when we met, almost got myself raped. i'm happy for you tho, for anybody to find someone special, is special.


yep thanks bro it's been over a year since I've had any other girl so its a nice change...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 18, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yea i feel ya, gotta respect that. idk if its my status now, but idk if i could kicc it wit a girl too many times without tryin or bringin it up.
> i tried to play mr nice guy with my wife when we met, almost got myself raped. i'm happy for you tho, for anybody to find someone special, is special.


[email protected] "i tried playing mr. nice guy and almost got myself raped".... that sounds like a prison learing experiance to me.. hahahaha im fucking baked off sour diesel "pure nugget... and some very very nice bubble hash that im told is str8 from nor. cali!!!!!! you know they got that good shit in norcali...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 18, 2010)

i got some funny ass jail stories too. no homo of course
bout to light up to a kung fu flic


----------



## poplars (Nov 18, 2010)

haha hell yeah bro. I'm blazed off of some DIESEL scizzor hash!!! how cool is that bro we'r eboth blazed off of the same pheno

this shit has an epic high. makes me feel on top of the world


----------



## theexpress (Nov 18, 2010)

poplars said:


> haha hell yeah bro. I'm blazed off of some DIESEL scizzor hash!!! how cool is that bro we'r eboth blazed off of the same pheno
> 
> this shit has an epic high. makes me feel on top of the world


man im retarted high.. i fucked up when i woke up bro!!! i had to piss all hard about it so i got up all fast cuzz my bladder was gonna bust... on the way to take a leak all eratic and first thing in the morning about it i stub my toe hard has fuck on a corner of the top of nmy staircase.... ouch!!!! i hop to the toilett right and i grab my foot to massage the pain away... then i see my hand and foot full of blood and my index toenail hanging there by a small peace of skin!!!! SON OF AH BITCH!!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 18, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i got some funny ass jail stories too. no homo of course
> bout to light up to a kung fu flic


hahahahaha dont ever let nobody tell you that you aint ghetto....

is it an older kung foo joint?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 18, 2010)

i only watch older kung fu flics, new ones dont do it for me. and [email protected] bein ghetto..just a product of my enviroment


----------



## poplars (Nov 18, 2010)

theexpress said:


> man im retarted high.. i fucked up when i woke up bro!!! i had to piss all hard about it so i got up all fast cuzz my bladder was gonna bust... on the way to take a leak all eratic and first thing in the morning about it i stub my toe hard has fuck on a corner of the top of nmy staircase.... ouch!!!! i hop to the toilett right and i grab my foot to massage the pain away... then i see my hand and foot full of blood and my index toenail hanging there by a small peace of skin!!!! SON OF AH BITCH!!


 ahh fuck I hate that shit so fuckin much. had that shit happen a while back, put the flap of skin back in place and it healed right and everything, got lucky.... 


you less sick today bro?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 18, 2010)

poplars said:


> ahh fuck I hate that shit so fuckin much. had that shit happen a while back, put the flap of skin back in place and it healed right and everything, got lucky....
> 
> 
> you less sick today bro?


a lil less sick... and one toenail less also...


----------



## poplars (Nov 18, 2010)

haha god damn. take it easy bro


----------



## mafia (Nov 18, 2010)

shit looks soo good i need to find me some


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Nov 18, 2010)

hey express,or anyone for that matter, what do you recommend to pass a drug test? its a UA, and i cant seem to pass the damn dip sticks i bought. pissing me off.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 18, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> hey express,or anyone for that matter, what do you recommend to pass a drug test? its a UA, and i cant seem to pass the damn dip sticks i bought. pissing me off.


dont smoke for atleast 2 full weeks.... in that time the first 2-3 days go on a liquid/fruit n veggie diet... that will burn mad fat... has that fat burns the thc metabolites will not be binded to that fat and will leave ur body mostly threw your feces or shit but also to a lesser extent your urine, and i think sweat also..... also for the first week be active.. try to sweat and burn has many calories has possible... but its very important not to keep working out 4-5 days before the test...... keep drinking water and green tea.... water can raise your metabolism 10-15 percent i think if you drink enough of it... and tea has more flavor then water and is rich in antioxidants wich speed up the rate at wich pollutants and free radicals leave ur body.... but dont think that water/fluids will quick flush you out cuzz it wont because thc is not water soluble... this would work for coke, heroin, morphine, and amphetamines though...

on the day of the test.......... wake up early....... piss your first piss... should be real dark and smelly.... start drinking water right away... keep drinking and drinnking untill your pissing every 20-30 min or so......... once your piss is clear and dont have an odor your good to go...... one hour before the test eat like 5 times the rec. dose of vit. b.... that will add yellow color to ur urine.... then go in there and piss.... hthis for sure will beat a panal test like everytime... but sometimes if ur piss too clear they will send it to a lab..... there they check for metabolite count........ i always passed those just barley.. i always had a small amount of thc in me but not enough to were it was a fail... it was always under 25 met. count..... i had to do this like once a month for probation !!!!

but if they dont watch you piss all you need is some synthetic urine.,.



forgot to add drinking loads of water can be dangerous..... but it will help u pass a piss test.. it does this by your kidneys stop filtering all the pollutants, free radicals, thc, ect.... but when you drink massive amounts of water your kidneys stop releaseing free radicals, and just concentrates on proccessing all that water.. this can lead to kidney failure, or sufficating by ur lungs filling with water.... it was better then jail to me so i had to risk it!


----------



## poplars (Nov 18, 2010)

theexpress said:


> dont smoke for atleast 2 full weeks.... in that time the first 2-3 days go on a liquid/fruit n veggie diet... that will burn mad fat... has that fat burns the thc metabolites will not be binded to that fat and will leave ur body mostly threw your feces or shit but also to a lesser extent your urine, and i think sweat also..... also for the first week be active.. try to sweat and burn has many calories has possible... but its very important not to keep working out 4-5 days before the test...... keep drinking water and green tea.... water can raise your metabolism 10-15 percent i think if you drink enough of it... and tea has more flavor then water and is rich in antioxidants wich speed up the rate at wich pollutants and free radicals leave ur body.... but dont think that water/fluids will quick flush you out cuzz it wont because thc is not water soluble... this would work for coke, heroin, morphine, and amphetamines though...
> 
> on the day of the test.......... wake up early....... piss your first piss... should be real dark and smelly.... start drinking water right away... keep drinking and drinnking untill your pissing every 20-30 min or so......... once your piss is clear and dont have an odor your good to go...... one hour before the test eat like 5 times the rec. dose of vit. b.... that will add yellow color to ur urine.... then go in there and piss.... hthis for sure will beat a panal test like everytime... but sometimes if ur piss too clear they will send it to a lab..... there they check for metabolite count........ i always passed those just barley.. i always had a small amount of thc in me but not enough to were it was a fail... it was always under 25 met. count..... i had to do this like once a month for probation !!!!
> 
> ...


lol fuckin a.........


----------



## shinger (Nov 18, 2010)

That needs to be sticky'd to the general forum. Got that shit down to a science express.


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 18, 2010)

poplars said:


> lol fuckin a.........


damn thats some passa! im happy i aint got no piss tests man...good luck to everyone that does though...damn


----------



## theexpress (Nov 18, 2010)

poplars said:


> lol fuckin a.........


you knew me bak in those days pops..... i only been off paper a few months...... glad thats done with...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 18, 2010)

shinger said:


> That needs to be sticky'd to the general forum. Got that shit down to a science express.


yeah i had to.... that always worked for me... and ima big dude.. well over 250... the only time it didnt work was when i gave in and smoked inbetween that 14-16 day period were i was not supposed to smoke bud in order to pass.... other then that yeah i did get it down to a science, and threw much trial i found out that it took me 18-20 days to have the thc fully out of me.... maybe i woulda still had very small traceable amounts had i just not went threw the bullshit of morning prep.... but i diluted the shit out of myself anyway and i had zero metabolite count after 18-20 days not smoking and following my tec...


----------



## poplars (Nov 18, 2010)

theexpress said:


> you knew me bak in those days pops..... i only been off paper a few months...... glad thats done with...


crazy shit. new horizons ahead


----------



## theexpress (Nov 18, 2010)

poplars said:


> crazy shit. new horizons ahead


the skies are blue and the grass is green...........


----------



## poplars (Nov 18, 2010)

theexpress said:


> the skies are blue and the grass is green...........


many many shades of green!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 18, 2010)

poplars said:


> many many shades of green!


 
hopefull somewere in there i will find my missing toenail!!!


----------



## shinger (Nov 18, 2010)

theexpress said:


> yeah i had to.... that always worked for me... and ima big dude.. well over 250... the only time it didnt work was when i gave in and smoked inbetween that 14-16 day period were i was not supposed to smoke bud in order to pass.... other then that yeah i did get it down to a science, and threw much trial i found out that it took me 18-20 days to have the thc fully out of me.... maybe i woulda still had very small traceable amounts had i just not went threw the bullshit of morning prep.... but i diluted the shit out of myself anyway and i had zero metabolite count after 18-20 days not smoking and following my tec...


Thats whats up, Imma use that shit whenever i got to piss in a cup. Im a big dude too. 6'4 320 so I already know imma need a extra couple days.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 18, 2010)

shinger said:


> Thats whats up, Imma use that shit whenever i got to piss in a cup. Im a big dude too. 6'4 320 so I already know imma need a extra couple days.


 
fuck yeah your a big dude... im only 6'2 270-280...... you got me beat

i have a fast metabolism for a bigger dude who smokes.............


----------



## shinger (Nov 18, 2010)

I also got a pretty good metabolism for a big dude. I played a little college football, and still try to stay active with working out and shit. Even though I have noticed it slowing down lately.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 18, 2010)

shinger said:


> I also got a pretty good metabolism for a big dude. I played a little college football, and still try to stay active with working out and shit. Even though I have noticed it slowing down lately.


see i never played ball has a shorty.... i just played the black market..


----------



## shinger (Nov 18, 2010)

theexpress said:


> see i never played ball has a shorty.... i just played the black market..


Yeah i feel ya, i was one of those who did both, successfully. But fuck college Fball. Its a 14 hour job on top of doin school. And i tried to quit doing dirt. But after a while i had to make some money. cause if you play college football you cant get a job over so many hours in the summer. got a hold of some L's of g13 and had half the team smokin. Needless to say we went 2-9 and had the worst season in history. I said fuck it and never looked back.


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 18, 2010)

shinger said:


> Thats whats up, Imma use that shit whenever i got to piss in a cup. Im a big dude too. 6'4 320 so I already know imma need a extra couple days.


damn dat is big im only 6'1 260


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Nov 18, 2010)

thanks express. ya ive been clean for like 3-4 weeks, and im pretty small. 6'4 and 160. im still pissing dirty, and im active i workout and work construction. been reading a ton of bs on the net, most of which is stupid marketing for the detox drinks that i know dont work. its not a PO test but for court none the less. fruit pectin is suppose to help too, by lining the inside of the bladder with gelatin.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Nov 18, 2010)

i was going to + rep you for the study material on passing the test, but i guess i have to spread it around, haha. oh did that mucinex and water help?


----------



## chewy2282 (Nov 18, 2010)

wow, that looks amazing!


----------



## poplars (Nov 18, 2010)

stoned on this dank bubba purp pheno...whew


gonna blaze another vape bowl in 45 mins, even tho im so stoned i can hardly type. itll stack on and make me pass the fuck out 


gonna be a good night


----------



## poplars (Nov 19, 2010)

so I got some seeds from michigan haha. forgot who the fuck sent them to me but I'm stoked. pretty sure they're trynas . . . but we'll see.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 19, 2010)

DITTY is from MI.. mighta been him


----------



## poplars (Nov 19, 2010)

oo cool I'll ask...

hella funny problem to have huh?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 19, 2010)

what new genetics you got....?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 19, 2010)

im gone maaaaaaaaaaaaaan! high off sk diesel, topped with crackjack bubble hash, and with a fat drop of 3 strain marbled hash oil... the oil is fucking 3 colors.... yellow, brown and black.... it bubbles right away!!!


----------



## poplars (Nov 19, 2010)

theexpress said:


> what new genetics you got....?


not a fucking clue yet bro. whoever sent them sent them from michigan.


pm me whoever sent these hahahaha.


im high as fuck on nl rightnow.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 19, 2010)

poplars said:


> not a fucking clue yet bro. whoever sent them sent them from michigan.
> 
> 
> pm me whoever sent these hahahaha.
> ...


i could use some n/l in the eqation here!!!! and a lil ak if ya got it..


----------



## poplars (Nov 19, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i could use some n/l in the eqation here!!!! and a lil ak if ya got it..


I'm only sending hash, but I can probably get you some good strains in the form of scizzor hash.


----------



## howak47 (Nov 19, 2010)

poplars said:


> I'm only sending hash, but I can probably get you some good strains in the form of scizzor hash.


 i want some hash


----------



## howak47 (Nov 19, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i only watch older kung fu flics, new ones dont do it for me. and [email protected] bein ghetto..just a product of my enviroment


 product of my enviroment lol i feel yea on that one


----------



## theexpress (Nov 19, 2010)

howak47 said:


> product of my enviroment lol i feel yea on that one


yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 19, 2010)

poplars said:


> I'm only sending hash, but I can probably get you some good strains in the form of scizzor hash.


 
im almost to the moon already bro!!!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 19, 2010)

the outdoor diesel pheno smells like str8 up grapefruit i think after a one month cure!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 19, 2010)

dmn i love grpefruit juice.. u got me cravin it now.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 19, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> dmn i love grpefruit juice.. u got me cravin it now.


dude that outdoor diesel pheno is smelling just like if you slice a grapefruit in half and let it sit out all day and smell it thats what im smelling ehre


----------



## poplars (Nov 19, 2010)

theexpress said:


> dude that outdoor diesel pheno is smelling just like if you slice a grapefruit in half and let it sit out all day and smell it thats what im smelling ehre


oh really? I think I smelled hints of that too. I'll check it out, right now I think I'm at 2-3 weeks cure.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 19, 2010)

poplars said:


> oh really? I think I smelled hints of that too. I'll check it out, right now I think I'm at 2-3 weeks cure.


this batch was from my buddies outdoor harvest oct 8th..... his showed sex 2 weeks earlier then mine tho... picked mine on the 18th oct...... this batch been curing a good month plus...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 19, 2010)

also have lots of indoor diesel sk... i fucked up and grabbed the wrong pound.... it was all diesel.... i want some indoor bubba too!!!! the indoor diesel doesnt smell has strong has the outdoor diesel, but it looks much better and fluffier....


----------



## poplars (Nov 19, 2010)

yeah mine has been curing /good/ for almost 2 weeks. 

dude I traded my buddy for some blue headband, remember that pic of that plant I showed you a while back that was pretty much on the same level looks wise as sk? I got the bud from that plant, haven't blazed it yet but it looks fucking amazing..... i'll upload pics later.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 19, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah mine has been curing /good/ for almost 2 weeks.
> 
> dude I traded my buddy for some blue headband, remember that pic of that plant I showed you a while back that was pretty much on the same level looks wise as sk? I got the bud from that plant, haven't blazed it yet but it looks fucking amazing..... i'll upload pics later.


yes i remeber that blueheadband.........


----------



## poplars (Nov 19, 2010)

i got a straight oz of it . . gonna last me a long while im hella fuckin happy. 7 strains at my disposal, lifes great...


btw I"m not doing hash with my buddy anymore, motherfucker got greedy since someone broke his mini washer now he's charging EVERYONE 25% of what they get to use his machine. I say fuck that, I'm gonna buy the 130 dollar boldt bag set and do the washing myself. 10 mins each run not too hard. 

but that's just crap, I'm no chump. 25% is a ripoff.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 19, 2010)

HAHA.. damn right pops, no muscle'n around here.. especially when you can do it yourself. i might try some hash in the washer at the laundr-o-mat lol. i wonder if i could pull it off.


----------



## poplars (Nov 19, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> HAHA.. damn right pops, no muscle'n around here.. especially when you can do it yourself. i might try some hash in the washer at the laundr-o-mat lol. i wonder if i could pull it off.


that'd be quite the achievement. . . . . they;'d be like wtf is up with the color of that water.... what are you doing with that bucket!!


lol.

but yeah I can get those boldt bags myself and just do it the manual way, no big deal.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 19, 2010)

poplars said:


> that'd be quite the achievement. . . . . they;'d be like wtf is up with the color of that water.... what are you doing with that bucket!!
> 
> 
> lol.
> ...


yeah just make ur own hash


----------



## poplars (Nov 19, 2010)

theexpress said:


> yeah just make ur own hash


I can't believe he said that shit to me with a straight face.... but w/e, his fuckin loss.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2010)

poplars said:


> I can't believe he said that shit to me with a straight face.... but w/e, his fuckin loss.


like he da only dude in the world wit a washer or somethin!!!

checc my journal out in the meantime just me in there


----------



## howak47 (Nov 20, 2010)

HERES A SHORT SLIDESHOW OF THE SOURSHARK HARVEST YOUTUBE TOOK MY FUCKING MUSIC OFF THE VIDEO SO NOW IT HAS NO SOUND 

[youtube]li2Vr7QCqRw&feature=feedu[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2010)

lol look at what my dumb ass feriend made lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2010)

lol thats some indoor sk diesel....... lol he tryna call it l.d.=learnin disabled sour kush... lol.. and the x4 im guessing means f'4...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2010)

thats fucced up they took the music, i like seeing what u gon thro on there. otherwise man, nice ass buds. enjoy it while it last!

and cchi, thats a pretty ass nug.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2010)

aye chi, u kno where i can catch the fight online.. ? 
machida v jackson, but i really wanna see bj v matt again


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> aye chi, u kno where i can catch the fight online.. ?
> machida v jackson, but i really wanna see bj v matt again


you gotta stream that shit jack!!!! my dude is actually going to that fight in michigan....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2010)

i got machida, and penn to win tonight... both by decission.......


----------



## poplars (Nov 20, 2010)

so I've realized that SK is more intense out of the vape in many ways, the body high is still almost even with the hash high, however the head high is more intense and it feels like you're far more detatched from your world than you are with the smoked version.

this is just my objective observations here.... been testing a couple weeks now so I think I can safely say this with 100% certainty.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2010)

does anybody know how i can add hash oil, or jwh-018 to the filter tip in one of those e. ciggeretts???


----------



## poplars (Nov 20, 2010)

that'd be cool I've thought of that before but I highly doubt anyone on here knows how to do that, it's likely some crazy process....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i got machida, and penn to win tonight... both by decission.......


 same.. but penn by sub.i doubt he's gon try n risk a decision


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oB1Fpk888Pg&feature=player_embedded#at=217


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> same.. but penn by sub.i doubt he's gon try n risk a decision


bj i dont think will be able to sub hughs....... i think bj is gonna wanna keep this fight standing and strike with hughs and outpoint him by decission


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2010)

haha, bj cant beat matt off the hands no way. gotta sub em!.. and machida is gonna pick rampage part, they are way too different. machida in a better way.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2010)

some reg. pure sour diesel....




i used a better version of this to get an highly inbred strain of this.......


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> haha, bj cant beat matt off the hands no way. gotta sub em!.. and machida is gonna pick rampage part, they are way too different. machida in a better way.


lol when was the last time you seen over the hill ass hughs stain someone useing his hands on the stand up???? hughs wants to take you down, control you, and punch you from up top


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 20, 2010)

theexpress said:


> bj i dont think will be able to sub hughs....... i think bj is gonna wanna keep this fight standing and strike with hughs and outpoint him by decission


i would have to agree wit this!...bj is gonna wanna keep his distance from matt hughs who always goes for a jab or right hook and looks to tanke down...or clinch...he loves to clinch and back u into the cage and hold u there for a bit untill he can get one of his notorious slams on u thnen hol du down all fight and punch u silly...bj gonna wanna stand up and try keep distance but we all kno this fight gonna start and finish on the ground!...i love machida and i love rampage but idk man if machida gets caught its lights out...he hasnt proved to b able to take much damage as he is the least hit fighter in the ufc! but he betta have been in the weight room for this one cuz u try submit or play on ur bac wit rampage he gonna pick u up man!...i ordered that shit i will b watching lol!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> i would have to agree wit this!...bj is gonna wanna keep his distance from matt hughs who always goes for a jab or right hook and looks to tanke down...or clinch...he loves to clinch and back u into the cage and hold u there for a bit untill he can get one of his notorious slams on u thnen hol du down all fight and punch u silly...bj gonna wanna stand up and try keep distance but we all kno this fight gonna start and finish on the ground!...i love machida and i love rampage but idk man if machida gets caught its lights out...he hasnt proved to b able to take much damage as he is the least hit fighter in the ufc! but he betta have been in the weight room for this one cuz u try submit or play on ur bac wit rampage he gonna pick u up man!...i ordered that shit i will b watching lol!


machida shouldnt get caught..... rashad is light years faster then rampage and coulndt land shit on machida...... machida will own rampage with the leg kicks!!!!!!!!! and keep hitting the same spot over and over again.... and rampage always gets fucked up in the clinch!!!! wich machida should and will take advantage of... i dont think machida can ko rampage even if hhits the same spot all night like he did to rashad.. i do beleave and know that rampage can k.o. machida but wont ever get to land flush... if even at all........


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2010)

and i wanna know know how hard i can punch per sq. inch..... i know its a crazy ass amount... and i think that my bones are denser/stronger then normal peoples... i can punch a brick wall 80% blast and not be hurting or have a broken knuckle....


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 20, 2010)

i cant argue with that cuz rampage rashad fight..which was boring as fuck and a waist of money....he could even jab rashad and he just danced and kicked and jabbed all night to win ...machida i have alot more faith in and wont make anyfight as borin as that one! he will try to land on rampage and leg kicks and that right head kick will be a weapon tonight but idk im sure rampage turned a new leaf and actually trained hard for this fight...im hoping and guessin that we will see a slightly diff. rampage tonight but machida could def knock him out wit that head kick....but first i kno he gonna go to the leg which has worked against rampage in so many fights...im thinkin rampage get frustrated and starts tryna ground and pound and hope to chuk machida around...gonna b a good one!....for some reason im thinkin this hughes penn fight is gonna be looong and matt gonna try to work his drawn out wrestling/slam/ground and pound game and penn gonna work off his bac and play his usual chess game


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2010)

ha, rampage wont touch machida, have u seen this dude shuffle, bob, and weave? the way he ;eans back n protects himself when he throws them headkicks.. but lol for real on the promotion pic he looks outmatched.
and after thinkin bout it. its either going to be real good or just average/boring. machida is laid back counter attack type fighter, rampage is more offensive, but machida gonna slow that shit down.. then it gets boring
and i aint sleepin on jones vs bder either..jones is my dude wit them vicious elbows n kicks..


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2010)

bones jones would get outclassed by shogun, machida, and gay ass boring rashad if these fellow trainning chumps would ever meet... SICK ASS ELBOWS FOR SURE THOUGH!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2010)

yea, he has to develop some more fa sho.. but he's exciting to watch..
rashad evans and josh koscheck are the gayest to me .


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 20, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yea, he has to develop some more fa sho.. but he's exciting to watch..
> rashad evans and josh koscheck are the gayest to me .


lofl i agree they are pretty gay lol....yea bones is exciting to watch...only cuz the kids so wild...idk i like watchin the crazy ass shit he throws


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2010)

lol, yea i kno gsp gon beat the breaks of josh. as far as exciting, nobody goes off like jose aldo tho!..the first ufc featherweight champ!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yea, he has to develop some more fa sho.. but he's exciting to watch..
> rashad evans and josh koscheck are the gayest to me .


 i was rolling with paul daley clocked josh after the fight


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 20, 2010)

hey the express drop by my thread an check it out if ya dont mind


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2010)

i ordered da fight.. for $45 this shit better be good.


----------



## poplars (Nov 20, 2010)

chitown, I looked into those eciggs again and found this:

Mouthpiece ("cartridge")
The mouthpiece is a small disposable plastic cup-like piece affixed to the end of the tube. Inside the mouthpiece is a smaller plastic cup which holds an absorbent material that is saturated with a flavored liquid solution. The level of nicotine varies depending on the solution.[4] This inner cup is made such that air is able to flow around it and through a hole in the end of the outer piece; this is necessary for the device to provide the ability for suction to move the vapor into the user's mouth. The mouthpiece is referred to in the industry as a "cartridge". When the liquid in the cartridge has been depleted, it can either be refilled by the user or replaced with another pre-filled cartridge.


that basically means that you can heat the hash oil, drip it into the 'absorbent material' and voila.


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 20, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i ordered da fight.. for $45 this shit better be good.


its been ight so far! i got it to for 49


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2010)

poplars said:


> chitown, I looked into those eciggs again and found this:
> 
> Mouthpiece ("cartridge")
> The mouthpiece is a small disposable plastic cup-like piece affixed to the end of the tube. Inside the mouthpiece is a smaller plastic cup which holds an absorbent material that is saturated with a flavored liquid solution. The level of nicotine varies depending on the solution.[4] This inner cup is made such that air is able to flow around it and through a hole in the end of the outer piece; this is necessary for the device to provide the ability for suction to move the vapor into the user's mouth. The mouthpiece is referred to in the industry as a "cartridge". When the liquid in the cartridge has been depleted, it can either be refilled by the user or replaced with another pre-filled cartridge.
> ...


yaaaaaaaaaay yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2010)

i just broke an used up one... its a cap like thing that has a metal string that goes into som cotton looking shit that is wet and im guessing is were the shit is stored cuzz it smells like it lol


----------



## poplars (Nov 20, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i just broke an used up one... its a cap like thing that has a metal string that goes into som cotton looking shit that is wet and im guessing is were the shit is stored cuzz it smells like it lol


hella bro, you'll get this shit down!

glad I randomly read about that shit on wikipedia...heh


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2010)

poplars said:


> hella bro, you'll get this shit down!
> 
> glad I randomly read about that shit on wikipedia...heh


im guessing i have to melt some oil down a very small hole... cuzz when i lifted the cap that has the small hole i broke it..


----------



## poplars (Nov 20, 2010)

theexpress said:


> im guessing i have to melt some oil down a very small hole... cuzz when i lifted the cap that has the small hole i broke it..


sounds like you'd need to inject it in there or something


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2010)

poplars said:


> sounds like you'd need to inject it in there or something


fuckit ima take some raw heron...... mix it with a lil water, suck it up threw a syringe, and charge 5 dallars a hit lol... i will figure this out..


----------



## howak47 (Nov 20, 2010)

what up everybody? i just had major computer problems it wouldnt boot up for shit i had to get on my girls netbook and learn some kind of codes to type in the control prompt or some shit and I FIXED IT HAHAH I CANT BELIVE I DID IT LOL iam super fucking stoned now i made the best hash oil i have ever made today i will post a few pics of it in a minute it was made from sourpower trim and a few popcorn buds


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2010)

howak47 said:


> what up everybody? i just had major computer problems it wouldnt boot up for shit i had to get on my girls netbook and learn some kind of codes to type in the control prompt or some shit and I FIXED IT HAHAH I CANT BELIVE I DID IT LOL iam super fucking stoned now i made the best hash oil i have ever made today i will post a few pics of it in a minute it was made from sourpower trim and a few popcorn buds


good to see you around again.......


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2010)

ayo, didnt you have a vid where u made some before? if u did post it, let me get the link i wnna try that shit


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 20, 2010)

howak47 said:


> what up everybody? i just had major computer problems it wouldnt boot up for shit i had to get on my girls netbook and learn some kind of codes to type in the control prompt or some shit and I FIXED IT HAHAH I CANT BELIVE I DID IT LOL iam super fucking stoned now i made the best hash oil i have ever made today i will post a few pics of it in a minute it was made from sourpower trim and a few popcorn buds


good to have ya abac!


----------



## howak47 (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 20, 2010)

looks reall good


----------



## howak47 (Nov 20, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> looks reall good


 thanks man it is its bout to make me pass out sitting straight up in my computer chair lol


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 20, 2010)

tryna is sayin u got a vid? mind sharing the way u extracted it?


----------



## Boonierat (Nov 20, 2010)

Well guys. I smoke my first Sour Diesel tonight in the form of some sd hash. This is kinda gooey and sticky. I was pretty surprised at the insane amount of kerosene I get from it. And the high is pretty great. Head is attached to the body but I can't feel the body.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 21, 2010)

howak47 said:


>



Good shit homie, i wanna try and make some oil when i harvest.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2010)

so i made a new drug.... i took a ball of bubble hash, sliced it in half and sandwiched a frozen chunk of 3 strain marbled hash oil in there then i kinda closed it like you would a raviolli or some shit..... i call my creation a "beam me up scottie"

it is some messy shit cuzz in some spots the oil oozes from small holes lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4933373]Good shit homie, i wanna try and make some oil when i harvest. [/QUOTE]

its easy has hell to do..... im actually gonna try and see i i can freeze dry some dank marbled hash oild and have that shit be like the texture of amberish glass


----------



## poplars (Nov 21, 2010)

theexpress said:


> so i made a new drug.... i took a ball of bubble hash, sliced it in half and sandwiched a frozen chunk of 3 strain marbled hash oil in there then i kinda closed it like you would a raviolli or some shit..... i call my creation a "beam me up scottie"
> 
> it is some messy shit cuzz in some spots the oil oozes from small holes lol


 LOL beam ME UP SCOTTIE 

fuck yeah bro hahaahahah


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2010)

im retarded high right now


----------



## poplars (Nov 21, 2010)

I"m making some sour diesel pheno bhang. planning on making some dank edibles.

honestly I'm getting really sick of using my lungs to get high in general. I mean I"ll still smoke hash occasionally, vape every now and then, but specifically before bed I want to be hiigh as fuck on edibles, not with my lungs ya know... 

oh well it's all good, it all works out in the end.


----------



## socalbuddha420 (Nov 21, 2010)

theexpress said:


> im retarded high right now



dude ima get retarded high in a lil bit SHIBBY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Nov 21, 2010)

[youtube]H0izYHvaZzM&feature=feedu[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 21, 2010)

I got high just from watching the vid


----------



## howak47 (Nov 21, 2010)

[quote="sicc";4934935]i got high just from watching the vid [/quote]
hahahh i was so fucking stoned when i made this it was like midnight


----------



## howak47 (Nov 21, 2010)

Uploading a update video probly be up in a hour or so !!! Got good news the purple diesel in the tent just showed female today ...its on the vid


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2010)

howak47 said:


> Uploading a update video probly be up in a hour or so !!! Got good news the purple diesel in the tent just showed female today ...its on the vid


fuck yea!!!!!!! cant wait to see where this goes bro!


----------



## poplars (Nov 21, 2010)

drank like a 1/5th cup of sour diesel pheno sk bhang... im fucked up. period.

nuff said

heres a song


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qE1uAb-OPH8


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2010)

i think were all fucked up... that beam me up scotty making it hard for my eyes to stay open!


----------



## poplars (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm at the beginning of the edible high and I'm already fucked up, this is epic and it's getting better and better. I think edibles are truly for me for the most part bro. fuck this is awesome


----------



## howak47 (Nov 21, 2010)

[youtube]sWWq8BjbaM8&feature=feedu[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 21, 2010)

Hell yeah, cant wait to see that Purple Diesel, are you gonna cross anything into it?


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 21, 2010)

damn that sour power lookin real nice! lol fav part.."its showin female...lets see if we can see it......(zooms in) yup! right there".....that camera is sick man lofl most ppls have trouble tryna get pistils to show on there digis. lofl nice vid!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 22, 2010)

poplars said:


> I'm at the beginning of the edible high and I'm already fucked up, this is epic and it's getting better and better. I think edibles are truly for me for the most part bro. fuck this is awesome


damn, i wish i could do all that shit. i can only cook 1 drug and i aint smokin that shit!


----------



## poplars (Nov 22, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> damn, i wish i could do all that shit. i can only cook 1 drug and i aint smokin that shit!


for sure man. 

its pretty god damn epic.... I like smoking hash a lot still, but only every now and then y a know. before bed edibles are the fuckin bomb, like 3 hours before you go to bed take an epic dosage.... so fun I slept so well and had intense dreams


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2010)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]sWWq8BjbaM8&feature=feedu[/youtube]


lol the sk only 2 weeks in is kiefier then most shit about to be cropped


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4935715]Hell yeah, cant wait to see that Purple Diesel, are you gonna cross anything into it?[/QUOTE]

hopefully some sourkush is added into it for extra potency! that would be a sick cross purple sk


----------



## howak47 (Nov 22, 2010)

theexpress said:


> hopefully some sourkush is added into it for extra potency! That would be a sick cross purple sk


 ooo yea i will be for sure crossing the sourkush to the purple d


----------



## howak47 (Nov 22, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol the sk only 2 weeks in is kiefier then most shit about to be cropped


 yea very true shit just grew alot over night i feed it a full dose of nutrients for the 1st time right after i took this video last night


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2010)

poplars said:


> for sure man.
> 
> its pretty god damn epic.... I like smoking hash a lot still, but only every now and then y a know. before bed edibles are the fuckin bomb, like 3 hours before you go to bed take an epic dosage.... so fun I slept so well and had intense dreams




dont smoke all that sk bubble!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poplars (Nov 22, 2010)

theexpress said:


> dont smoke all that sk bubble!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lol dude I don't think you realize how big that ball is, I take small flakes off only once a day max. barely even made a tiny dent into it lol. 

I think that may be all the hash I make this year, idk yet. I may make more later on but for now this is it. my buddy pulling that shit with his machine I'm not gonna get my own bags for quite a while. 

oh well


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 22, 2010)

Well if you do decide to make some more hash, and dont want to spend that much money you should try the Gumby Hash Method, i did it and got like 7 grams. I posted this in my journal


[video=youtube;eDYnYkkVBh4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDYnYkkVBh4&feature=player_embedded[/video]

I started with a bucket and ice, added my trim/stems and added water, this was after i was churning it for a lil bit.







After churning i used this screen when i squeezed the leaf material/stems to get the water out.







I did it a lil different then the vid, i still had material in the bottom of the bucket so i used that same screen to pour the water from the bucket into a big ass bowl.













After that it sat undisturbed for 4 hours, then i siphoned a much water i could with out distributing the THC.







You can see all the trichs







After that you pour the remaining trichs/water into a mason jar and let sit for 2 hours, then siphon it again and get out as much water as you can, this was after it sat for 2 hours and when i siphoned the water out.













Once that sits you take a turkey baster, or something like that. I used my lil thing from my pH kit, and you suck up and pour it out on wax paper to dry.







When it dried

























all rolled up







Final weight


----------



## poplars (Nov 22, 2010)

thats pretty good quality but if I make more hash I'm buying Boldt bags and that washer bag and just doing it the manual bucket way. i'm pretty sure I got such high quality hash because of that 73 micron bag, that's where the huge ball of golden hash came out of, bubbles more than the 25 micron bag too. 

but yeah thats a good method I'd use that if I had nothing else and wasn't planning on buying bags!


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 22, 2010)

how much bud or trim did u use for that?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2010)

that looks good sicc!!! lotta effort tho


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 22, 2010)

poplars said:


> thats pretty good quality but if I make more hash I'm buying Boldt bags and that washer bag and just doing it the manual bucket way. i'm pretty sure I got such high quality hash because of that 73 micron bag, that's where the huge ball of golden hash came out of, bubbles more than the 25 micron bag too.
> 
> but yeah thats a good method I'd use that if I had nothing else and wasn't planning on buying bags!


Yeah those screen in the bags legit, i was gonna get some bags too but did this. It came out pretty good, and didnt cost me a dime  i had everything i needed here at the crib. But ima still get some bags tho eventually. After i try BHO 



rastadred22 said:


> how much bud or trim did u use for that?


I didnt weight the trim i had, it was sittin in the freezer for a while, i would say more then an ounce of trim.



theexpress said:


> that looks good sicc!!! lotta effort tho



Yeah the only hard part was doing it by hand, i didnt want to go out and get that bit for a drill to mix it with.


----------



## Boonierat (Nov 23, 2010)

Man, I'm pretty damn high right now. But what is great about it is that I grew it! I think I'll be harvesting my first grow here in the next week or so. Tasted like shit though. I cut the lowest branch off right after a feeding and I sped dry it for two days. Still pretty high though.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2010)

the young hommie qwel......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icIyM2i6dSk


----------



## howak47 (Nov 23, 2010)

hell yea sicc that shit looks good !!! i have thought about doing it that way before but i have not tryed it yet


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2010)

i wonder wtf happend to whyteberrywidow? i havent seen that cat since around the time i traded 2 sk beans for one fem superlemon haze bean... lol i guess he got them after all... he said he didnt.. this is the secound cat to do that.... lol that super lemon haze bean better be fucking legit


----------



## poplars (Nov 23, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i wonder wtf happend to whyteberrywidow? i havent seen that cat since around the time i traded 2 sk beans for one fem superlemon haze bean... lol i guess he got them after all... he said he didnt.. this is the secound cat to do that.... lol that super lemon haze bean better be fucking legit


I wonder if he was the one who sent me those seeds that I still have yet to identify....

I cleared out my pm box a while ago so I can't go back in that and check, lol. looks like ima end up germing them as an IDK strain...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2010)

poplars said:


> I wonder if he was the one who sent me those seeds that I still have yet to identify....
> 
> I cleared out my pm box a while ago so I can't go back in that and check, lol. looks like ima end up germing them as an IDK strain...


he is from new york bro


----------



## poplars (Nov 23, 2010)

theexpress said:


> he is from new york bro


scratch that then...


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 23, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i wonder wtf happend to whyteberrywidow? i havent seen that cat since around the time i traded 2 sk beans for one fem superlemon haze bean... lol i guess he got them after all... he said he didnt.. this is the secound cat to do that.... lol that super lemon haze bean better be fucking legit


He posts at the club, but hasn't updated his journal yet.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4942630]He posts at the club, but hasn't updated his journal yet.[/QUOTE]

i seen him there but not in a while


----------



## howak47 (Nov 23, 2010)

[youtube]eyiqXKPSi50&feature=feedu[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 23, 2010)

Damn Howak how many Pieces do you have now? lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2010)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]eyiqXKPSi50&feature=feedu[/youtube]


 
nice new toy you got there........... you got it made.... now you got has many pipes and bongs has you have gunz... cheaaaaaah!!

lol how much that run ya?


----------



## howak47 (Nov 23, 2010)

SICC";4943573]Damn Howak how many Pieces do you have now? lol bongsmilie[/QUOTE]hahahah i dont even have a clue lol:) i will have to make a video of them all soon
[quote="theexpress said:


> nice new toy you got there........... you got it made.... now you got has many pipes and bongs has you have gunz... cheaaaaaah!!
> 
> lol how much that run ya?


 THANKS CHI!!!! yea hahahhah ALMOST AS MANY LOL
WELL REMEMBER I GET ALL MLY SHIT WHOLESALE SO IT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE $45 I GOT IT FOR $25 AND THAT FREE ASH CATCHER


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2010)

howak47 said:


> hahahah i dont even have a clue lol i will have to make a video of them all soon
> 
> THANKS CHI!!!! yea hahahhah ALMOST AS MANY LOL
> WELL REMEMBER I GET ALL MLY SHIT WHOLESALE SO IT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE $45 I GOT IT FOR $25 AND THAT FREE ASH CATCHER


fuck man 25$ bong and free ash catcher... you made out like a bandit!


----------



## howak47 (Nov 23, 2010)

theexpress said:


> fuck man 25$ bong and free ash catcher... You made out like a bandit!


 hahah yea i did the ash catcher as a tiny scratch or crack on it so my buddy could not sell it in the shop but it works great water does not leak out of it or anything!!! 

Iam so stoned right now off alot of hash oil and sourpower oo yea and a little nug of the sourshark that shit is dank


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2010)

howak47 said:


> hahah yea i did the ash catcher as a tiny scratch or crack on it so my buddy could not sell it in the shop but it works great water does not leak out of it or anything!!!
> 
> Iam so stoned right now off alot of hash oil and sourpower oo yea and a little nug of the sourshark that shit is dank


how is the sourpower.. hows it taste ect


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 23, 2010)

nice bong man! i love the bowl though prolly the best bowl ive seen


----------



## poplars (Nov 24, 2010)

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture014.jpg

theres a pic of the blue headband I traded for, the shit is chronic same level as SK looks wise (sk is more crystally tho) but the SK is on a whole nother level high wise.... enjoyable bud nonetheless . . . . definitely shows you can't judge a book by it's cover...

and heres a pic of the church:

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture015.jpg

I'm going to get together all the strains I grew this year and take a macro shot of all of them in one spot, then label them


----------



## howak47 (Nov 24, 2010)

i just made some brownies with sourshark and oil in them hahahah i just eat one like 20 minutes ago .. this shit is going to be strong !!


----------



## howak47 (Nov 24, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> nice bong man! I love the bowl though prolly the best bowl ive seen


thanks man i love this bong one of my favorites now!!



theexpress said:


> how is the sourpower.. Hows it taste ect


 its dank has that sour taste at 1st then has a real sweet after taste but the other pheno that is still growing is goin to be better i took a sample bud of it the other day and tested it today it is so sweet taste and smells like apples just after being dryed for 2 days so i know it will be 100x better in another week!!!


----------



## howak47 (Nov 25, 2010)

*happy thanksgiving & 4:20 to all of you *


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 25, 2010)

Same to u! bout to head out n eat n party n shit now.. 420


----------



## poplars (Nov 25, 2010)

ima eat a NL cookie in like an hour or two, get straight blasted today.... gonna be fun.


gonna be getting a hashpipe from fdd within the week, gonna be seriously badass it looks so fuckin awesome.

don't worry chitown I haven't forgotton, just been busy lately.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 25, 2010)

ahppy turkey day to all my r.i.u. family!!!!!!!!!! people on this thread, people on other threads, mods, everybody... enjoy today!!!! happy hollidays from the chi!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 25, 2010)

howak47 said:


> thanks man i love this bong one of my favorites now!!
> 
> 
> its dank has that sour taste at 1st then has a real sweet after taste but the other pheno that is still growing is goin to be better i took a sample bud of it the other day and tested it today it is so sweet taste and smells like apples just after being dryed for 2 days so i know it will be 100x better in another week!!!


 
sounds dank!!!!! smells like apples??


----------



## theexpress (Nov 25, 2010)

poplars said:


> ima eat a NL cookie in like an hour or two, get straight blasted today.... gonna be fun.
> 
> 
> gonna be getting a hashpipe from fdd within the week, gonna be seriously badass it looks so fuckin awesome.
> ...


im not worried you will get to that when you can....


----------



## shinger (Nov 25, 2010)

Happy Turkey day RIU fam. Had 4 out 8 OG bagseeds go hermie on me today 3 1/2 weeks into flower. Im soaking my stress away with a heavy dose of tryptophan and multiple cano bags of some trainwreck.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Nov 25, 2010)

Lots of pages..


----------



## theexpress (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> Lots of pages..


this is a huge ass thread!!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 26, 2010)

man i ate alot alst night!


----------



## poplars (Nov 26, 2010)

yeah bro me too. had edibles before dinner and it was fun haha to say the least. passed the fuck out.


got about 30% of the church left to trim. maybe 35%. its pretty nice man I love the look of the buds

heres a pic of the church bud

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture015.jpg


----------



## theexpress (Nov 26, 2010)

looks oh soo dank......


----------



## poplars (Nov 26, 2010)

yeah turned out a lot better than I expected.... esp for a feminized seed.

just think how good this strain probably is without the feminizing process...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 26, 2010)

im high has da sears tower!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Nov 27, 2010)

well i got some bad news !!!! the rocklock that i had flowering hermied on me so i have decided to get rid of the other big clone i have in veg cause iam tired of fuckinkg with this hjermie shit !!! i guess i will be makin oil out of the one that was 3 or 4 weeks into flower i will post a pic of it later


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2010)

howak47 said:


> well i got some bad news !!!! the rocklock that i had flowering hermied on me so i have decided to get rid of the other big clone i have in veg cause iam tired of fuckinkg with this hjermie shit !!! i guess i will be makin oil out of the one that was 3 or 4 weeks into flower i will post a pic of it later


yeah def get rid of the hermi rocklock.. if you can isolate it like you did last time bro... at 3-4 weeks i dont think the cannaboids are mature enough to provide a decent high.... just put it by itself if you can with some weak cfl light for 2-3 more weeks ...... you could even pluck off those male pods..... hell you could go like this untill the buds are ready... just gotta be vigil... check the plant everyday and pluck of any bannanas.... if your real proper about it you wont get any seeds... or maybe just one here and there......


----------



## howak47 (Nov 27, 2010)

theexpress said:


> yeah def get rid of the hermi rocklock.. if you can isolate it like you did last time bro... at 3-4 weeks i dont think the cannaboids are mature enough to provide a decent high.... just put it by itself if you can with some weak cfl light for 2-3 more weeks ...... you could even pluck off those male pods..... hell you could go like this untill the buds are ready... just gotta be vigil... check the plant everyday and pluck of any bannanas.... if your real proper about it you wont get any seeds... or maybe just one here and there......


 yea i dont know man i dont even feel like fucking wid it nomore this is the 2nd rocklock to do this so iam done with it but i think it will work for oil or something it smells so strong and there is trics all over the place covering the leaves and all


----------



## poplars (Nov 27, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea i dont know man i dont even feel like fucking wid it nomore this is the 2nd rocklock to do this so iam done with it but i think it will work for oil or something it smells so strong and there is trics all over the place covering the leaves and all


im with chizzle on this one.... even with oil I highly doubt that'd get yuo high. isolation even if you don't pick off the podsand treat it like shit will be better than harvesting right now.


----------



## howak47 (Nov 27, 2010)

THIS WAS FROM LAST WEEK SOMETIME


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2010)

that shit looks murder howak!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Nov 27, 2010)

PICS OF THE HERMIE ROCKLOCK


----------



## howak47 (Nov 27, 2010)

theexpress said:


> that shit looks murder howak!!!!


 thanks chi !!! I will take pics of the actual plant when i take it out to put it in the dark for couple of days


----------



## howak47 (Nov 27, 2010)

Ok i will leave it in the other room like i did the other one only goin to let it go another 2 weeks then its oil time!!! I got trim from the sourshark to make oil out of to hold me off hahahah bout to go do that now


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2010)

howak47 said:


> PICS OF THE HERMIE ROCKLOCK


awww man......... its ultimately your choice but if you cut that immature ass plant down doggie to make some oil your asking for failure... even if you dont feel like watching it closely, or plucking nanners least let it mature a lil in isolation for the hash oils sake my ninjja!!!

bet money every single trichome ont hat plant is clear!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2010)

howak47 said:


> thanks chi !!! I will take pics of the actual plant when i take it out to put it in the dark for couple of days


 
awww man i cant wait to get this shit germing!!!!!!!! and the sour bubba too!!!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2010)

fuck yeah.. im ging to the bears/eagles game tommorow................. were prolly gonna get smashed up but anyway GO BEARS!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 27, 2010)

Yeah thats True, My Eagles gon Fly right thru Chicago!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 27, 2010)

lmmfao @ chi.. i wouldn't even wanna watch.. but u gotta have that hometown pride! im a eagles fan.


----------



## howak47 (Nov 27, 2010)

trynagrosumshyt said:


> lmmfao @ chi.. I wouldn't even wanna watch.. But u gotta have that hometown pride! Im a eagles fan.


i know what game u will be watchin !!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Nov 27, 2010)

COUPLE OF PICS OF THE SOURSHARK OIL I JUST MADE


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4957700]Yeah thats True, My Eagles gon Fly right thru Chicago![/QUOTE]

you out your mind if you think vic is running all crazy on my bears....... julius peppers will get at that nigga!!!! or better yet that stud brian urlacher!!! but most likely peppers

vic's arm better be on point.. some games it is some it aint... if it aint we got this game... either way... I WILL BE THERE!!!! SHOULD I MAKE A R.U.I. SIGN?LOL


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2010)

howak47 said:


> COUPLE OF PICS OF THE SOURSHARK OIL I JUST MADE


your an oil making machine my friend..... oil is the best....


----------



## jeb5304 (Nov 27, 2010)

theexpress said:


> your an oil making machine my friend..... oil is the best....


THATS MY SHIT! [video=youtube;tLh6wyLNlbs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLh6wyLNlbs[/video] 
Im an oil fiend.


----------



## howak47 (Nov 27, 2010)

jeb5304 said:


> THATS MY SHIT! [video=youtube;tLh6wyLNlbs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLh6wyLNlbs[/video]
> Im an oil fiend.


 hahahh love dat shit !!!


----------



## howak47 (Nov 27, 2010)

theexpress said:


> your an oil making machine my friend..... oil is the best....


 lol yea i cant get enough of it !!!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 28, 2010)

theexpress said:


> you out your mind if you think vic is running all crazy on my bears....... julius peppers will get at that nigga!!!! or better yet that stud brian urlacher!!! but most likely peppers
> 
> vic's arm better be on point.. some games it is some it aint... if it aint we got this game... either way... I WILL BE THERE!!!! SHOULD I MAKE A R.U.I. SIGN?LOL


If you're down haha that would be funny as fuc


----------



## shinger (Nov 28, 2010)

Not trying to hate on ya chi, but your bears O is a lil suspect. D is def legit. I played against Hunter Hillenmeyer in highschool, dude is a beast. But Jay Cutler needs to hold on the ball if yall want to win. You see what asante samuel did to Eli last week? Yeah def bring a RIU sign up there, would be epic.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 28, 2010)

shit looks right man good job brotha


----------



## howak47 (Nov 28, 2010)

[youtube]pLrifrargJE&feature=feedu[/youtube]


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 28, 2010)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]pLrifrargJE&feature=feedu[/youtube]


lookin wonderful man great job sorry i havent followed as much as i shuld man ive been really caught up with bullriding


----------



## shinger (Nov 28, 2010)

I stand corrected chi. Bears are the truth. Cutler back on his game, receivers on point and D is like usual, Lock down.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2010)

shinger said:


> Not trying to hate on ya chi, but your bears O is a lil suspect. D is def legit. I played against Hunter Hillenmeyer in highschool, dude is a beast. But Jay Cutler needs to hold on the ball if yall want to win. You see what asante samuel did to Eli last week? Yeah def bring a RIU sign up there, would be epic.


how bout my chicago bears beating some eagle ass nigga yea!!!!!!!!!!!!!.... cutler is a goon they need to protect him better..... and vic wasnt on shit just like i said.. he kissed the cold chicago dirt more then once tonight!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2010)

and brian urlacher was everywere today!!!!!!!!!! what a game he had

yeah and the hoe ass packers lost... we number one in our div!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2010)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]pLrifrargJE&feature=feedu[/youtube]


 
that shit is looking righteous bro!!!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> lookin wonderful man great job sorry i havent followed as much as i shuld man ive been really caught up with bullriding


 
good to see you back pit!!!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2010)

hahaha apparent;y some idiot fell and died at da bears game to while i was there... game started at 3 i was there for that and way before tailgating.. i diidnt even hear shit about this untill now and it happend there.. lol wtf!!!???

dude fell/jumped at 5 pm


----------



## poplars (Nov 28, 2010)

wow thats kinda eerie huh...

i can barely type stoned as fuck on NL edibles and SK bubba hash (4 hits)


----------



## howak47 (Nov 28, 2010)

theexpress said:


> hahaha apparent;y some idiot fell and died at da bears game to while i was there... game started at 3 i was there for that and way before tailgating.. i diidnt even hear shit about this untill now and it happend there.. lol wtf!!!???
> 
> dude fell/jumped at 5 pm


damn thats crazy


----------



## theexpress (Nov 29, 2010)

howak47 said:


> damn thats crazy



http://abclocal.go.com/wls/story?section=news/local&id=7814272


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 29, 2010)

damn, that is fucced up.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 29, 2010)

shitty ass day in da chi today............. zero sun, cold, wet, rainey..... yuck... ima cozy up with some grape ape and a lil 4 strain marbled oil!


----------



## howak47 (Nov 29, 2010)

[youtube]AIZKA_KPKII&feature=feedu[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 29, 2010)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]AIZKA_KPKII&feature=feedu[/youtube]


bomb harvest howak.. u keep choppin heat.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 29, 2010)

another beautyful harvest


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 29, 2010)

theexpress said:


> another beautyful harvest


chi, im gettin u a dictionary fa christmas yo!


----------



## shinger (Nov 29, 2010)

Nice harvest howak. Whats the most you can dry with one of those boxes?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 29, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> chi, im gettin u a dictionary fa christmas yo!


 
lol awwwwwwwwwwwwwww daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn........


----------



## poplars (Nov 29, 2010)

hows shit goin chitown. im having my own turmoils but i'm doing better after reading up on some buddhism with the help of some hash ..

lifes a bitch sometimes tho.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 29, 2010)

poplars said:


> hows shit goin chitown. im having my own turmoils but i'm doing better after reading up on some buddhism with the help of some hash ..
> 
> lifes a bitch sometimes tho.


it going..... still alive, still healthy.... just tryna get wealthy..... sorry to hear about your troubles....... glad the hash is helping haha

and yes life is a bitch........ but sometimes you gotta tell that bitch roll over and fuck!!!!


----------



## poplars (Nov 29, 2010)

theexpress said:


> it going..... still alive, still healthy.... just tryna get wealthy..... sorry to hear about your troubles....... glad the hash is helping haha
> 
> and yes life is a bitch........ but sometimes you gotta tell that bitch roll over and fuck!!!!


 hahahaha wish I could see it like that... I'm kinda sticking with life is a funny thing ... that helps a lil hah.

I feel liek my priorities are all fucked. it kinda sucks man but I"ll get through it. shit with that girl is like up in the air I have no clue whats happening right now even though shit was hella good. so I got multiple things fuckin with me at once... just waiting for that cookie to kick....


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Nov 29, 2010)

Poplars, just go by my philosophy of life, been through a lot in the last decade, dad died and so has my little brother. shit gets rough sometimes but youll get through it. 

but my philosophy of life is, Life's a bitch... Fuck It!! no matter how bad it gets, just smoke a blunt and remember all the good times. Life is always worse when your dwelling on the bad shit in it. just what gets me through the day ya know, maybe it can help you.


----------



## poplars (Nov 29, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> Poplars, just go by my philosophy of life, been through a lot in the last decade, dad died and so has my little brother. shit gets rough sometimes but youll get through it.
> 
> but my philosophy of life is, Life's a bitch... Fuck It!! no matter how bad it gets, just smoke a blunt and remember all the good times. Life is always worse when your dwelling on the bad shit in it. just what gets me through the day ya know, maybe it can help you.


kinda reminds me of the buddhism I read into earlier, but it was more like ' life is suffering but there steps you can take to ease this suffering'

kinda sums up what you are sayin in a more specific way heh.

but yeah man I'm all good, its mainly the shit with the girl thats bothering me the most. it just catalyzes in my brain and makes me think about everything else...


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Nov 29, 2010)

ya i know what you mean. i got a girl right now, and its just messing with me. i never care about people, and i care about her. but she is off for school, and living with this guy for a couple weeks. Plus she is a goody goody and would not like what i do ya know? so im still at a loss of what to do. 

but ya buddhism has some great wisdom in it, and can teach you a lot about your self. after my brother died 2 years ago, i went on search to kinda find my self, and bud and buddha helped a lot. Life is full of turns and corners, and you never know what is around the next bend. could be something amazing, but you wont find out until drive forward. its not buddhism, but it is something i took from buddhism and kind of made it my own expression sort of


----------



## theexpress (Nov 29, 2010)

ahhh da young lad is having lady issues???


----------



## poplars (Nov 29, 2010)

theexpress said:


> ahhh da young lad is having lady issues???


EP summed it up well, I don't usually care for people like that except people who have truly earned it. seems like she can reach levels that many people wouldn't reach in years.. its fucked up and awesome at the same time...

the days will tell whats going on, but for now its one of those moments of totally not knowing wtf is goingon..


----------



## theexpress (Nov 29, 2010)

poplars said:


> EP summed it up well, I don't usually care for people like that except people who have truly earned it. seems like she can reach levels that many people wouldn't reach in years.. its fucked up and awesome at the same time...
> 
> the days will tell whats going on, but for now its one of those moments of totally not knowing wtf is goingon..


 
if worst comes down to worse.... come to chicago... ill get you a 20$ hoe! you can fucker her in da alley!!!!


----------



## poplars (Nov 29, 2010)

theexpress said:


> if worst comes down to worse.... come to chicago... ill get you a 20$ hoe! you can fucker her in da alley!!!!


aint about that bro, I want a serious relationship. that's the whole reason this is so hard haha.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 29, 2010)

naw im kidding i know shit like this can be sensitive i used to go threw shit like this with my bitch of last all the fucking time man.... were you been? who you been fucking? wanna hang out? how come we never hang out?today is my only day off this week come hang out!!! how come we only have sex when you want.... woooo woooo wooooooooooooooo


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Nov 29, 2010)

ah hahaha thats some funny shit Chi. 

and ya, same with this girl poplars. its a catch 22. it sucks and is good at the same time.


----------



## poplars (Nov 29, 2010)

theexpress said:


> naw im kidding i know shit like this can be sensitive i used to go threw shit like this with my bitch of last all the fucking time man.... were you been? who you been fucking? wanna hang out? how come we never hang out?today is my only day off this week come hang out!!! how come we only have sex when you want.... woooo woooo wooooooooooooooo


for sure bro. this is always a great place to come and forget about that bs haha


----------



## theexpress (Nov 29, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4957700]Yeah thats True, My Eagles gon Fly right thru Chicago![/QUOTE]

lol you say some silly shit sometimes chally.... but i still love ya....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 29, 2010)

poplars said:


> for sure bro. this is always a great place to come and forget about that bs haha


awww yeah for sure i come on here to forget what a scumbag i really am...


----------



## poplars (Nov 29, 2010)

theexpress said:


> awww yeah for sure i come on here to forget what a scumbag i really am...



well I only see the good of you on here so idk man I think you got a great life ahead of you.


----------



## howak47 (Nov 29, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> bomb harvest howak.. u keep choppin heat.


THANKS !! YEA I TRY LOL 



theexpress said:


> another beautyful harvest


 THANKS BRO !!!


shinger said:


> Nice harvest howak. Whats the most you can dry with one of those boxes?


 thanks iam not really sure but it will hold alot probly like a QP probly more shit is big!!!


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Nov 29, 2010)

fuuuuck bad vibes fucked it up i guess. 

she just said she didnt want to be exclusive shiiiiiiiit


----------



## poplars (Nov 29, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> fuuuuck bad vibes fucked it up i guess.
> 
> she just said she didnt want to be exclusive shiiiiiiiit


that sucks bro. I'm hoping that same shit doesn't happen to me, from what I've seen its probably not gonna be like that but she might drag this out...

take it easy man.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Nov 29, 2010)

ya man, you too. and good vibes to you that everything works out


----------



## howak47 (Nov 29, 2010)

[youtube]1N9swa1H9I0&feature=feedu[/youtube]


----------



## poplars (Nov 29, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> ya man, you too. and good vibes to you that everything works out


yeah I hope I'm just trippin but something tells me I"m not.... but it's all good either way man. low expectations no dissapointments as becker always said...


----------



## poplars (Nov 29, 2010)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]1N9swa1H9I0&feature=feedu[/youtube]


definitely a sensitive genetic, perhaps thats the true afghani side of it that wants cooler temperatuers..


maybe not necessarily sensitive, hardy but prefers cooler temps.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 29, 2010)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]1N9swa1H9I0&feature=feedu[/youtube]


kinda looks like you got nute lockout........ just flush and harvest.......


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Nov 29, 2010)

haha ya, that is a good way to think about it.


----------



## poplars (Nov 29, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> haha ya, that is a good way to think about it.


goes along with buddhism too, its kinda greedy to expect something from someone when you truly have no idea, the dissapointment comes from the expectation that it /should/ happen...


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Nov 29, 2010)

ya i agree with chi. some plants, even in the same seed batch can be more sensitive to nutes. or get locked out of nutes easier. i had two SLH's in my last grow, one sucked down Mg and the other barely ever needed any.


----------



## howak47 (Nov 29, 2010)

theexpress said:


> kinda looks like you got nute lockout........ just flush and harvest.......


 yea i have already been flushing it so probly chop it soon !! what should i do with the clone? grow it out in the cup hahah?


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Nov 29, 2010)

ya, buddhism has a lot of wisdom, and i think you if you look at all religions, Christianity, hindu, buddhism, judaism, rastafari. you can get the whole picture of how your suppose to think. but its only the open minded people that can truly open up to all of these teachings and learn from them all. it is the open minded people that will set this world free from all of the corruption and greed that fills it. 

the only faith, that i have felt that actually has itself on the right path, is the bahai faith. you should research it. it is truly an open minded religion. the look at the teachings of the major monotheistic religions. like buddhism, hinduism etc...


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Nov 29, 2010)

sure why not, or at least keep it until you smoke the herb. who knows, it could give you a mutant high


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 29, 2010)

Page 666..

your prob looks like nute lockout, it's late i'd just flush n chop it, and flush the clone, idk about it bein genetic, but i keep gettin nute lockout on one pheno of this headband i have, none of the other two do it. so i flushed with water and it got worse. i figured if nutes were locked out and i kept flushing it i would have to replenish it with more nutes so i gave em some big bloom and they started comin back right before chop. but still i havnt figured out how to stop it from getting locked out in the first place, so its my last run with this pheno.


----------



## poplars (Nov 29, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Page 666..
> 
> your prob looks like nute lockout, it's late i'd just flush n chop it, and flush the clone, idk about it bein genetic, but i keep gettin nute lockout on one pheno of this headband i have, none of the other two do it. so i flushed with water and it got worse. i figured if nutes were locked out and i kept flushing it i would have to replenish it with more nutes so i gave em some big bloom and they started comin back right before chop. but still i havnt figured out how to stop it from getting locked out in the first place, so its my last run with this pheno.



lol wow your post has 666 in it too!!

#6660

o h we lll


----------



## howak47 (Nov 29, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Page 666..
> 
> your prob looks like nute lockout, it's late i'd just flush n chop it, and flush the clone, idk about it bein genetic, but i keep gettin nute lockout on one pheno of this headband i have, none of the other two do it. so i flushed with water and it got worse. i figured if nutes were locked out and i kept flushing it i would have to replenish it with more nutes so i gave em some big bloom and they started comin back right before chop. but still i havnt figured out how to stop it from getting locked out in the first place, so its my last run with this pheno.


 hahah damn it is page 666 lol 
well iam not so sure its nutelock cause it has been doing this for a while now i think it was just a bad seed or something i got a 5 pack i poped 4 3 was good and 1 was the freak and i still have the 5th bean left out that pack !! i guess i will flush it for a couple more days and chop it down and make room for something else


----------



## howak47 (Nov 29, 2010)

poplars said:


> lol wow your post has 666 in it too!!
> 
> #6660
> 
> o h we lll


 damn thats crazy didnt even notice that shit


----------



## poplars (Nov 29, 2010)

man this night has not been on my side so ima go to sleep night all


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 29, 2010)

howak47 said:


> damn thats crazy didnt even notice that shit


 damn me either. lol crazy shit


----------



## howak47 (Nov 29, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> damn me either. lol crazy shit


 well bout to take the last huge hit of oil for the night and pass out


----------



## shinger (Nov 30, 2010)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]1N9swa1H9I0&feature=feedu[/youtube]


Damn that sux man. Where did u get your seeds from? I just ordered some BK from GHS.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 30, 2010)

howak47 said:


> hahah damn it is page 666 lol
> well iam not so sure its nutelock cause it has been doing this for a while now i think it was just a bad seed or something i got a 5 pack i poped 4 3 was good and 1 was the freak and i still have the 5th bean left out that pack !! i guess i will flush it for a couple more days and chop it down and make room for something else


give it some more big bloom to dissolve some buildup of salts ive had the simallar problem when u flushed as soon as it dried did you add the big bloom?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 30, 2010)

i just watched your vid man and i had the same prob with my last grow use the big bloom it will help ur girl out how much longer does it have


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2010)

it coulda been a macro nutrient prob.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2010)

smoking on afghani kush, and blackberry kush......... the blackberry kush taste amazing but the high from the afghani kush is were its at... btw howak got them beans jo!


----------



## poplars (Nov 30, 2010)

afghani kush huh. I'd like to grow something like that.


dude its been lame but sk has been getting me through the day. every time I blaze it it works perfectly... been vaping it because its easier on my lung when done right... im saving the rest of the hash till I get that hash pipe from fdd. that shit is too epic. still got around 18 grams of it left . I'll get you enough for a good bowl of the full melt bubble chitown and I'll throw in a half gram of t he bubba scizzor hash. I don't have much but enough to send you enough to get stoned


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2010)

poplars said:


> afghani kush huh. I'd like to grow something like that.
> 
> 
> dude its been lame but sk has been getting me through the day. every time I blaze it it works perfectly... been vaping it because its easier on my lung when done right... im saving the rest of the hash till I get that hash pipe from fdd. that shit is too epic. still got around 18 grams of it left . I'll get you enough for a good bowl of the full melt bubble chitown and I'll throw in a half gram of t he bubba scizzor hash. I don't have much but enough to send you enough to get stoned


its not even about the amount.... its about the thought and experiance.... glad to hear the sk is still getting y a there..


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2010)

im still be smoking on that beam me up scottie..... got a small lil chunk left


----------



## poplars (Nov 30, 2010)

theexpress said:


> its not even about the amount.... its about the thought and experiance.... glad to hear the sk is still getting y a there..


for sure bro wish I could spread you more rep but it wont let me. 

its definitely getting me there... btw I have a plant of it still left and I'm not sure if its the bubba pheno or the diesel pheno...

honestly it looks like the diesel pheno, whiich is cool but I'd rather have a last clone of the bubba ya know haha. i'll post a pic of it later.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2010)

poplars said:


> for sure bro wish I could spread you more rep but it wont let me.
> 
> its definitely getting me there... btw I have a plant of it still left and I'm not sure if its the bubba pheno or the diesel pheno...
> 
> honestly it looks like the diesel pheno, whiich is cool but I'd rather have a last clone of the bubba ya know haha. i'll post a pic of it later.


im fucking blitzted on that scottie jo!!!! the first hit tasted like rich tastey marbled hash oil all nasty... and after like 3 hits you can taste the choclatelyness of the fucking bubble hash!!!!!!!!! nice combo!!! def will be doing this in the future!!! and i found if you sanwich hash oil in between some bubble hash that in a matter of days the oil will be like a dryed glue in that it will be sticky still dont get me wrong but like 1/10 has stick has it was at first...... its like a coat of sticky dry honey and im sure thats from the combining of the 2.. its as the oil wated to do more then just coat... it wanted to become apart of it.. ya dig?


----------



## poplars (Nov 30, 2010)

theexpress said:


> im fucking blitzted on that scottie jo!!!! the first hit tasted like rich tastey marbled hash oil all nasty... and after like 3 hits you can taste the choclatelyness of the fucking bubble hash!!!!!!!!! nice combo!!! def will be doing this in the future!!! and i found if you sanwich hash oil in between some bubble hash that in a matter of days the oil will be like a dryed glue in that it will be sticky still dont get me wrong but like 1/10 has stick has it was at first...... its like a coat of sticky dry honey and im sure thats from the combining of the 2.. its as the oil wated to do more then just coat... it wanted to become apart of it.. ya dig?


yeah like it was becomming its own individual hash pieces...

if I had a CO2 setup I'd make hash oil, I don't trust butane honestly. water and ice or CO2 or something else thats more natural or I'm good..


but yeah bro doesn't whipping it do something to its consistency like that too?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah like it was becomming its own individual hash pieces...
> 
> if I had a CO2 setup I'd make hash oil, I don't trust butane honestly. water and ice or CO2 or something else thats more natural or I'm good..
> 
> ...


 
im not compleately sure on this doggie but hear me out!!!!! i think if you take oil, freeze dry that shit right... then it be more like a glass like substance....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2010)

i think that is how they make this.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQh1RK3s-g8


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2010)

> )If you just want hash oil then you can scrape it up right now off the Pyrex dish but if you want to make the hash oil crystals then stick the Pyrex dish in the freezer for a couple hours. The hash oil will freeze up forming very hard crystals.
> Once out of the freezer immediately begin scraping the hash/honey oil crystals from the bottom of the Pyrex dish with a fresh and sharp razor blade. Try to do this quick so the crystals stay hard and once you&#8217;re done scraping you&#8217;re ready to start smoking. Best place to store it would be in the freezer.


 these are part of the hash oil guide i had bookmarked on my comp, what u tryna make, hash pops? u and poplars some muthafuckin canna chefs.


----------



## poplars (Nov 30, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> these are part of the hash oil guide i had bookmarked on my comp, what u tryna make, hash pops? u and poplars some muthafuckin canna chefs.


nah I'm not makin hash oil, I would if I had a subcritical CO2 setup or some other ingenius means, but I'm more content with bubble hash I just need to buy the boldt bags.. once I got that I can do it the old fashioned way, stir that shit in a bucket then dump into the bags..


gonna use a wash bag too though, keep the largest amount of leaf matter out


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> these are part of the hash oil guide i had bookmarked on my comp, what u tryna make, hash pops? u and poplars some muthafuckin canna chefs.


im just tryna take my marijuana experiance to the next level


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2010)

maaaan that afghan kush is something nice..... not the best tasteing weed well compared to the blackberry kush, but it dont taste bad.. kinda taste like musty slightly skunky/kushy old socks in the best way possible... the high is pure knock you out classic indica and thats why i love this shit!!

i fuc with afghan kush its chitown approved! dont know wich seed company this shit from all i know is it came from norcal origenaly


----------



## howak47 (Nov 30, 2010)

[youtube]ptaoZDTZj3A[/youtube]


----------



## howak47 (Nov 30, 2010)

theexpress said:


> smoking on afghani kush, and blackberry kush......... the blackberry kush taste amazing but the high from the afghani kush is were its at... btw howak got them beans jo!


 i would like to try some blackberry kush i have heard lots about it !!! 
hell yea glad they made it to yea


----------



## theexpress (Dec 1, 2010)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]ptaoZDTZj3A[/youtube]


first off congrats on both your purp diesels being females.... i hope you get two diffrent phenos... there should only be two. and both should be really really purple.. i hope i sent you the right beans doe man.. if there not the purp diesels, the only other thing they could be is og kush... but im 95% sure those was the nyc purp diesels that my hommie breeds..... we will know soon enough...

lol and i was gonna say that sourpower looked hella kiefey kinda looks like the sk

and yeah that sk got like 3 more weeks left looks like so your right start of week 5 sounds right


----------



## theexpress (Dec 1, 2010)

howak47 said:


> i would like to try some blackberry kush i have heard lots about it !!!
> hell yea glad they made it to yea


 
the blackberry kush is nice i picked up a half of it and some afghan kush just so i could broaden my strain choice, and maaan that blackberry is no joke... the blueberry pheno taste like forreal blackberries, and has raw ass purple streaks in it, and the og, or green pheno is just pure kushy goodness!!!!!


----------



## poplars (Dec 1, 2010)

so I broke apart that hash ball slightly to look inside but then I couldn't put it back together so now it's in several chunks, truly shows how much I got there heh. smells so fuckin dank... I was just making sure there wasn't any extra moisture in the middle of it, there was a lil moisture in teh middle but nothing bad it all looks chronnn


----------



## theexpress (Dec 1, 2010)

you would think with it being cold has hell outside there would be less crazy shit going on in chicago......http://www.chicagobreakingnews.com/2010/11/no-bail-for-parolee-in-deaths-of-cop-ex-cha-officer.html?obref=obinsite


http://www.chicagobreakingnews.com/2010/12/teens-boyfriend-charged-in-triple-homicide.html?obref=obinsite





http://www.chicagobreakingnews.com/2010/11/2-charged-in-string-of-robberies-after-1-shot-by-cops.html


http://www.chicagobreakingnews.com/2010/11/man-accused-of-impersonating-a-police-officer-in-robbery.html


http://www.chicagotribune.com/topic/bs-md-officer-shooting-20101128,0,1088821.story?


http://www.chicagobreakingnews.com/2010/11/man-tried-to-shoot-teen-in-head-but-the-gun-just-clicked.html


http://triblocal.com/joliet/2010/11/23/standoff-charges/


http://www.chicagobreakingnews.com/2010/11/aurora-woman-charged-with-stabbing-boyfriend-to-death.html


lol come people.. its cold outside... stay inside.. stop killing people..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 1, 2010)

and da project niggas wont leave............http://www.chicagonow.com/blogs/chicago-muckrakers/2010/11/cabrini-residents-say-they-wont-go.html?

they gonna try and move some of the project niggas to the burbs wich is gonna fuck up da burbs right, and they gonna move the lump some of the project niggas on the north side to the ghetto of the west side were there already some ghetto ass west side niggas over there doing there thang for decades.. this gonna end in bloodshed, and lower property value....


and there still many project building on the west, and south side that they tryna tear down and relocate somewere else


----------



## shinger (Dec 1, 2010)

theexpress said:


> and da project niggas wont leave............http://www.chicagonow.com/blogs/chicago-muckrakers/2010/11/cabrini-residents-say-they-wont-go.html?
> 
> they gonna try and move some of the project niggas to the burbs wich is gonna fuck up da burbs right, and they gonna move the lump some of the project niggas on the north side to the ghetto of the west side were there already some ghetto ass west side niggas over there doing there thang for decades.. this gonna end in bloodshed, and lower property value....
> 
> ...


Yeah that can only end in bloodshed. Anybody watch the show The Wire? remeber when they tore down the towers, shit went crazy. It looks like when Chicago gets cold, the chi gets crazy


----------



## theexpress (Dec 1, 2010)

shinger said:


> Yeah that can only end in bloodshed. Anybody watch the show The Wire? remeber when they tore down the towers, shit went crazy. It looks like when Chicago gets cold, the chi gets crazy


you just dont know... rhe chi is always cold and shit is always crazy, especialy in the heat of the summer.... if it were hot like l.a. or mia here man the murder rate would prolly climb back up to near 1000 a year

something about the heat that makes people nutty... full moons to


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 1, 2010)

theexpress said:


> and da project niggas wont leave............http://www.chicagonow.com/blogs/chicago-muckrakers/2010/11/cabrini-residents-say-they-wont-go.html?
> 
> they gonna try and move some of the project niggas to the burbs wich is gonna fuck up da burbs right, and they gonna move the lump some of the project niggas on the north side to the ghetto of the west side were there already some ghetto ass west side niggas over there doing there thang for decades.. this gonna end in bloodshed, and lower property value....
> 
> ...


they doin the same thing here, tearin down the projects and building condo's n shit..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 1, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> they doin the same thing here, tearin down the projects and building condo's n shit..


i know all that shit started over here now every other urban area doing it.. and all that camera bullshit started in the u.k. then got big in boston now half of chicago has fucking crime prevention cameras!!!! it aint stopping shit doe mother fuckers still tippin while the camera rotating, and murders and shootings getting caught on tape... we have a special breed of criminal here!! lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 1, 2010)

yes u do.. i aint gon doubt that back in my 6up days i read and heard all kinda stories n shit bout the jungle..


----------



## shinger (Dec 1, 2010)

Anybody ever smoked a mendocino cigar? just heard of this while i was wondering around through some threads. Dude made a blunt shell out of hash and then rolld it up with some bud. looks so sick. Im doin this asap. This is why I love RIU

https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/326447-cherry-kush-sour-diesel-foster.html


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Dec 1, 2010)

haha ya ive heard of them. they were making them at the med cannabis cup, with royal cream i think, because it was easier to roll


----------



## howak47 (Dec 2, 2010)

[youtube]qZbvf6j9Nuo&feature=youtube_gdata[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2010)

Everybody get ya roll on !!.. dats whats craccin, now roll it up!


----------



## shinger (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice harvest, hit us with a smoke report when ya get em all cured up


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2010)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]qZbvf6j9Nuo&feature=youtube_gdata[/youtube]


 
nice that pheno looks more sk..... is that the f1's? or the sour power backcrossed to sourkush? and yeah for sure hook up a smoke report... you said that shit smells like apples???


----------



## poplars (Dec 2, 2010)

so I took the stick of butter I cooked a bunch of NL shake into, it was ok but I a dded 3 handfuls of sweet god shake, cooked that on the stove with water for an hour and 20 . . . . and this shit gave me a whitey last night. I was so fucked up off of ONE cookie..

idk wtf but getting edibles down perfect like this is VERY elusive.... I'm gonna be fuckin around with stovetop from now on . .


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2010)

im on my stove now, haha.. i love the beginnin of da month


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 2, 2010)

Good shit howak, looks dank as always!


----------



## howak47 (Dec 2, 2010)

theexpress said:


> nice that pheno looks more sk..... is that the f1's? or the sour power backcrossed to sourkush? and yeah for sure hook up a smoke report... you said that shit smells like apples???


 yea it is more sk much better than the other pheno wait till you see what the WAX/oil looks like from 8 grams of the dry trim i will post pics in a little while this is one of the origanal 2 beans i started with i got to flower the other 2 clones and see what is what and pollinate this pheno so i can have some beans of it 

yea it smelled like fresh sliced green apples when it was wet on the plant but now its really hard to describe it its kinda got a lavender flowery sweet smell hahah i will figure it out sooner or later but i can tell you that this is the best cross i have made so far


----------



## howak47 (Dec 2, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4981795]Good shit howak, looks dank as always! [/QUOTE]
thanks sicc


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea it is more sk much better than the other pheno wait till you see what the wax/oil looks like from 8 grams of the dry trim i will post pics in a little while this is one of the origanal 2 beans i started with i got to flower the other 2 clones and see what is what and pollinate this pheno so i can have some beans of it
> 
> yea it smelled like fresh sliced green apples when it was wet on the plant but now its really hard to describe it its kinda got a lavender flowery sweet smell hahah i will figure it out sooner or later but i can tell you that this is the best cross i have made so far


cant wait to try the sour power backcrossed to sk and the sourkush x ghs bubba kush!!!!! And speaking of oil ima be grabbing atleast an onion of it tonight for the low low price of 400 an oz!!! And it will be marbled with like 4-5 strains of trim/popcron bud....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2010)

the apple smell should come back after curing, my smells usually do .. i cant wait to try it either  haha jp..or not.
i ordered my 600 yesterday..when that gets here it on like donkey kong..


----------



## howak47 (Dec 2, 2010)

THIS WAS FROM 8 GRAMS OF SOURPOWER TRIM STILL GOT ANOTHER 15GRAMS TO MAKE SOMETHING ELSE OR PUT IN KEIF BOX


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 2, 2010)

That's some grade A oil there. SK ftw again, nice work howak


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2010)

nice oil harvest as well, do u thro ya popcorn buds in?.. and how do u usually smoke ya oil you got an oil pipe(meth pipe)?


----------



## howak47 (Dec 2, 2010)

trynagrosumshyt said:


> nice oil harvest as well, do u thro ya popcorn buds in?.. And how do u usually smoke ya oil you got an oil pipe(meth pipe)?


 thanks man na that was just the trim and real tiny stuff thats not worth triming !well right here lately i have been smoking it off a screen i put in the ash catcher on the perc bong and i like to lace joints with it


----------



## howak47 (Dec 2, 2010)

someguy15 said:


> that's some grade a oil there. Sk ftw again, nice work howak


 thanks bro yea i think this is the best stuff i have ever made !!! I used a dif butane this time it was a odorless extremely pure i normally use a 4x pure butane that i can get from the arab store


----------



## howak47 (Dec 2, 2010)

HEY HAS ANYONE EVER TRYED THAT KRATOM STUFF? ITS A PLANT THAT GROWS IN THE JUNGLE IN TIELAND u mix it in a drink or if you have the leafs u chew them its supposed to work like a opiate herse a link to the info on it http://www.erowid.org/plants/kratom/kratom.shtml

i had a buddy try it and he said it fucked him up so my dude that owns the head shop is selling it and i went by there and he gave me a half a bag of the 40x powder ,mix for FREE so i guess i will try it tomorrow just wanted to know if any of u had ever tryed it


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2010)

howak47 said:


> THIS WAS FROM 8 GRAMS OF SOURPOWER TRIM STILL GOT ANOTHER 15GRAMS TO MAKE SOMETHING ELSE OR PUT IN KEIF BOX


i have 54 grams of oil from 3 diffrent strains.. cost me 780$


----------



## kpac (Dec 3, 2010)

Damn what was the butane? I normally use vector but cant always find it and half the time I dont want to try anything else.

Man this is like the longest thread ever


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2010)

kpac said:


> Damn what was the butane? I normally use vector but cant always find it and half the time I dont want to try anything else.
> 
> Man this is like the longest thread ever


 
triple refined butane


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2010)

i found this rather fuckin funny.........http://www.chicagobreakingnews.com/2010/12/sexting-da-replaced-by-woman-who-was-assault-victim.html


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2010)

maaan that oil is kicking my ass dude!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Dec 3, 2010)

HEY HAS ANYONE EVER TRYED THAT KRATOM STUFF? ITS A PLANT THAT GROWS IN THE JUNGLE IN TIELAND u mix it in a drink or if you have the leafs u chew them its supposed to work like a opiate herse a link to the info on it http://www.erowid.org/plants/kratom/kratom.shtml

i had a buddy try it and he said it fucked him up so my dude that owns the head shop is selling it and i went by there and he gave me a half a bag of the 40x powder ,mix for FREE so i guess i will try it tomorrow just wanted to know if any of u had ever tryed it


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 3, 2010)

howak47 said:


> HEY HAS ANYONE EVER TRYED THAT KRATOM STUFF? ITS A PLANT THAT GROWS IN THE JUNGLE IN TIELAND u mix it in a drink or if you have the leafs u chew them its supposed to work like a opiate herse a link to the info on it http://www.erowid.org/plants/kratom/kratom.shtml
> 
> i had a buddy try it and he said it fucked him up so my dude that owns the head shop is selling it and i went by there and he gave me a half a bag of the 40x powder ,mix for FREE so i guess i will try it tomorrow just wanted to know if any of u had ever tryed it


 Never even heard of it. Dro keeps me content lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2010)

stay away from some of those weird drugs howak....... lol


----------



## poplars (Dec 3, 2010)

yeah for real hah.

"stimulated and sedated at the same time"

I'll pass..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 4, 2010)

whutup howak, u gon watch the game today?


----------



## mafia (Dec 4, 2010)

howak47 said:


> THIS WAS FROM 8 GRAMS OF SOURPOWER TRIM STILL GOT ANOTHER 15GRAMS TO MAKE SOMETHING ELSE OR PUT IN KEIF BOX


Shit looks nice, ive never smoked or even seen wax or oil around me.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2010)

mafia said:


> Shit looks nice, ive never smoked or even seen wax or oil around me.


if i had the camera connection thingy i would bust out a pic of 2 ounces or 3 strain marbles oil


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2010)

my fucking dream has come true!!!!!!!!!!! i will be moving to colorado after new year......... i will be growing nuggets legally, and to sell to the local dispenseries........ the dude that i will be growiing for is gonna take me to his doc and get a letter of recommendation...... then i will be in bizzness.... i met the cat that i will be living/growing with.... everything is going right for me.. bye bye chicago!!!! i cant fucking berleave this!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2010)

chitowns sourkush will be available at a colorado dispensery near you... denver area


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 4, 2010)

i hope that goes thru.. olorado has their own cup. heck in my journal, dude has a warehouse, and a office where he's growin over 300 plants he is in co. 
edit:comment too.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i hope that goes thru.. olorado has their own cup. heck in my journal, dude has a warehouse, and a office where he's growin over 300 plants he is in co.
> edit:comment too.


no hope about it my nigga... im leaving after new years 100%....... the legal grow house should be set up by then....... were not going over 100 plants... im not fucking with the feds on this one... gonna be selling to dispenseries for 2500 a p.... but ima have to tell them i gotta get least 3k for the bubba sk.. lol


----------



## howak47 (Dec 4, 2010)

theexpress said:


> my fucking dream has come true!!!!!!!!!!! i will be moving to colorado after new year......... i will be growing nuggets legally, and to sell to the local dispenseries........ the dude that i will be growiing for is gonna take me to his doc and get a letter of recommendation...... then i will be in bizzness.... i met the cat that i will be living/growing with.... everything is going right for me.. bye bye chicago!!!! i cant fucking berleave this!!!!!!!!!


 awwww ,man thats what up man me & my girl want to move to Colorado so bad but dont have any job connections or anything there maybe you can see if theres room for another hahahah


----------



## howak47 (Dec 4, 2010)

theexpress said:


> no hope about it my nigga... im leaving after new years 100%....... the legal grow house should be set up by then....... were not going over 100 plants... im not fucking with the feds on this one... gonna be selling to dispenseries for 2500 a p.... but ima have to tell them i gotta get least 3k for the bubba sk.. lol


 i know in cali each PERSON leaving in house can have 99 plants !!! is that 100 between the 2 of you or can each of you have 100 plants?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2010)

howak47 said:


> awwww ,man thats what up man me & my girl want to move to Colorado so bad but dont have any job connections or anything there maybe you can see if theres room for another hahahah


 
when this gets a little biggger def... i plan to work with buddy a year or 2 and save up my own bread to get my own house..... LEGALLY at that... im getting the feeling that colorado is were its at.. not has crowded a med sceane has cali.. but thats a good thing so i wont have issue selling my shit to dispenseries... and the marijuana laws are like the second coolest next to cali!!!! hahaha da big dog from chicago going up to colorado!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2010)

howak47 said:


> i know in cali each PERSON leaving in house can have 99 plants !!! is that 100 between the 2 of you or can each of you have 100 plants?


both in same house so 99 total....... goal is we tryna do 20 pounds a month perpetual..... i didnt get into what kind room it will be and how much ima make i just said yessssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!! my breeding will be uninterupted and ima take shit to the next level!!!!!!!

all i know is veg room, and flower room..... dont know if its closed, or vented....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 4, 2010)

theexpress said:


> when this gets a little biggger def... i plan to work with buddy a year or 2 and save up my own bread to get my own house..... LEGALLY at that... im getting the feeling that colorado is were its at.. not has crowded a med sceane has cali.. but thats a good thing so i wont have issue selling my shit to dispenseries... and the marijuana laws are like the second coolest next to cali!!!! hahaha da big dog from chicago going up to colorado!!!!


 Legally, i cant even imagine how it would feel. no stress.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Legally, i cant even imagine how it would feel. no stress.


like i said sick ass creations to come from your boy chi!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2010)

i would prefer to live and grow in cali with the nicer weathure esp in the south, but im not fond of earth quakes and the fact cali one day is supposed to just break off and sink.... so im thinking colorado would be more me... just fuck all that cold..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2010)

ima leave all this behind for now.....http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20101204/ap_on_re_us/us_chicago_police_shootings


----------



## poplars (Dec 4, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i would prefer to live and grow in cali with the nicer weathure esp in the south, but im not fond of earth quakes and the fact cali one day is supposed to just break off and sink.... so im thinking colorado would be more me... just fuck all that cold..


just live off in one side of the san andreas fault . . . . and it isn't gonna break off in the next 150 years hah


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2010)

poplars said:


> just live off in one side of the san andreas fault . . . . and it isn't gonna break off in the next 150 years hah


 

this shit is gonna grow and make me alotta money legally!!!!! im super fucking excited!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2010)

yeah look out colorado!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JEd5LuSBiM


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2010)

this dick like magic whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26SOnEbe7Xo&nofeather=True


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2010)

maybe its da oil but this shit sound righteous.....naw it aint just da oil this the lick jo!!!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cL7n55EU1D8&nofeather=True


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2010)

the most grimey song ever....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fBBeTyowK0&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2010)

awww man i cant wait for the new year!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2010)

slow day here today..... getting tired of seeing my own post.. lol im sure some yall feel me on that.. anybody out there in internet land?


----------



## poplars (Dec 4, 2010)

im out there bored as fuck... been trying to get mac os x workin on my pc. got everything but the sound working and every time I try to get it working I break something else. pretty annoying. haven't been vaping or smoking for a few days now...


pretty much feel like I need to change my life soon.


----------



## jeb5304 (Dec 4, 2010)

poplars said:


> im out there bored as fuck... been trying to get mac os x workin on my pc. got everything but the sound working and every time I try to get it working I break something else. pretty annoying. haven't been vaping or smoking for a few days now...
> 
> 
> pretty much feel like I need to change my life soon.


thats when i play smash lol. hope you find what yer lookin fer pops. sup chi damn was a slow day.
funny story
so earlier i was ordering at tude. wanted larry og andpre98 bubba kush bx. 4 of each.plus 2 la con. was checking out with cc info. the bubba sold out b4 i got done fuck! so i add some corleone kush. same thing happens but the larry goes sold out. so im like ok fuk it ill get full pac of bubba bx. same thing happens. lol im tripping wtf. so i get larry, just got it in.
wow never seen seeds go so fast b4 ever. fuk i wanted sum them bubbas. so if any1 wants to trade 3 larry for 3 bubbas. lemme know ​


----------



## shinger (Dec 5, 2010)

Good luck with the new venture Chi. I know your gonna do work on the genetics. Shit, I might have to track the SK down ina dispensary and finally smoke what I have been drooling over for a minute. def grab some seeds. Your right about Colorado, super chill and relaxed. Denver is sick man. Right next to the mountains. Summers in Coloardo are epic. One of my favorite cities for sure.


----------



## poplars (Dec 5, 2010)

shinger said:


> Good luck with the new venture Chi. I know your gonna do work on the genetics. Shit, I might have to track the SK down ina dispensary and finally smoke what I have been drooling over for a minute. def grab some seeds. Your right about Colorado, super chill and relaxed. Denver is sick man. Right next to the mountains. Summers in Coloardo are epic. One of my favorite cities for sure.



yet another reminder, SK is VIP only, you can't find it in a dispensary, and likely anyone you know. I can count on two hands how many people have it.

any other SK you see in a dispensary is not the one you see here.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 5, 2010)

theexpress said:


> chitowns sourkush will be available at a colorado dispensery near you... denver area


he was talkin bout dis pops..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2010)

jeb5304 said:


> thats when i play smash lol. hope you find what yer lookin fer pops. sup chi damn was a slow day.
> funny story
> so earlier i was ordering at tude. wanted larry og andpre98 bubba kush bx. 4 of each.plus 2 la con. was checking out with cc info. the bubba sold out b4 i got done fuck! so i add some corleone kush. same thing happens but the larry goes sold out. so im like ok fuk it ill get full pac of bubba bx. same thing happens. lol im tripping wtf. so i get larry, just got it in.
> wow never seen seeds go so fast b4 ever. fuk i wanted sum them bubbas. so if any1 wants to trade 3 larry for 3 bubbas. lemme know ​


corleon kush is suppoised to be very good... won some awards... genetic background is pre98 bubba x sanfransisco violater og kush f4 if im not mistaken.. i have been eyeing it for the whole short amount of time that shit has been available... i may have to slide on that strain...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2010)

poplars said:


> yet another reminder, SK is VIP only, you can't find it in a dispensary, and likely anyone you know. I can count on two hands how many people have it.
> 
> any other SK you see in a dispensary is not the one you see here.


i gotta put the sk out there pops.. but i have to regulate circulation, and i must be the only dude in colorado who grows it.. but ima need a lil more per pound.... the colorado dispenseries never had to negotiate with some stud from chicago before... lol they need to give me like 200$extra per pound for the sk... cuzz i know some "medical" users in illinois that would pay 5k plus all day for some sk


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2010)

all i know is the bears better not loose to the lions.........wtf comeon bears!!!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 5, 2010)

Go lions lol!


----------



## poplars (Dec 5, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i gotta put the sk out there pops.. but i have to regulate circulation, and i must be the only dude in colorado who grows it.. but ima need a lil more per pound.... the colorado dispenseries never had to negotiate with some stud from chicago before... lol they need to give me like 200$extra per pound for the sk... cuzz i know some "medical" users in illinois that would pay 5k plus all day for some sk


idk what you mean by put it out there, if you give it to anymore people it's gonna get leaked for sure, no doubt about that......

but that sounds cool I suppose. SK will lose it's shine when it gets sold at a larger scale though, not to hate or anything just being honest.

I guess just do it right and it should go out ok.... but sk wont have the same shine as it did before, of that of a rare strain.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 5, 2010)

No one likes strain hoarders lol, how is it a special strain when only a couple people have it. Take one of your favorite strains to date, then take it out of the picture cause some one wanted the shine to stay as is. Shit i would be pissed with who ever created Bubba Kush, and never released it cause they wanted to have it for them selves.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4993439]Go lions lol![/QUOTE]

why i oughtta!!!!...... lol .... fucking a cutler get one to the endzone or your out the family!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2010)

poplars said:


> idk what you mean by put it out there, if you give it to anymore people it's gonna get leaked for sure, no doubt about that......
> 
> but that sounds cool I suppose. SK will lose it's shine when it gets sold at a larger scale though, not to hate or anything just being honest.
> 
> I guess just do it right and it should go out ok.... but sk wont have the same shine as it did before, of that of a rare strain.


naw it will be alright.. noone has ever seen trichome coverage like that in there lives!!!! and noone has ever seen a plant that grows has dank has the sk.. and most never will!!! if you have been lucky enough to grow it then feel good about it.. but more people should be allowed to try it


----------



## poplars (Dec 5, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4993491]No one likes strain hoarders lol, how is it a special strain when only a couple people have it. Take one of your favorite strains to date, then take it out of the picture cause some one wanted the shine to stay as is. Shit i would be pissed with who ever created Bubba Kush, and never released it cause they wanted to have it for them selves.[/QUOTE]

strain hoarders don't give a fuck what anyone thinks. its selfish but its about enjoying the rarity, the exoticness.

sorry if you don't appreciate that, I could give a fuck.

that was a major part for why SK was special to me, I like its characteristics and all but the fact that very few people have this appeals to me. 

the fact is, genetics can go in any direction they want, if you find a gem you should appreciate it for a while. not send it out and make a shitload of money off of it.

because the fact of the matter is, the only reason most of these elite strains got leaked out is because the breeders wanted to make money.


----------



## shmow52 (Dec 5, 2010)

what kind of kush is in your sour kush? i just picked up 4 ounces of it w/ bubba kush x sour diesel


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 5, 2010)

poplars said:


> strain hoarders don't give a fuck what anyone thinks. its selfish but its about enjoying the rarity, the exoticness.
> 
> sorry if you don't appreciate that, I could give a fuck.
> 
> ...



So you dont want Chi to do it cause you want to be selfish and have it for your self? Why are you even into growing then, so much for compassion. You admit the Sk has helped you in so many ways, but you dont want other people to receive the same relief?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2010)

shmow52 said:


> what kind of kush is in your sour kush? i just picked up 4 ounces of it w/ bubba kush x sour diesel


 
can i see what a nice fat nugget of that looks like?? mine is pre 98 bubba kush x east coast sour diesel i.b.l....f4's


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4993528]So you dont want Chi to do it cause you want to be selfish and have it for your self? Why are you even into growing then, so much for compassion. You admit the Sk has helped you in so many ways, but you dont want other people to receive the same relief?[/QUOTE]

awww man i see what you did there sicc... you trying reverse phsycolagy... lol sorry for my poor spelling... maybe i will learn to spell better in colorado


----------



## shmow52 (Dec 5, 2010)

theexpress said:


> can i see what a nice fat nugget of that looks like?? mine is pre 98 bubba kush x east coast sour diesel i.b.l....f4's


 haha later tonight, im in tahoe and dont have access to my nuggies. lol


----------



## poplars (Dec 5, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4993528]So you dont want Chi to do it cause you want to be selfish and have it for your self? Why are you even into growing then, so much for compassion. You admit the Sk has helped you in so many ways, but you dont want other people to receive the same relief?[/QUOTE]

let me put it to you this way, just because someone came out with a nice unique diamond, doesn't mean everyone on earth deserves to have that diamond.

there are PLENTY of strains out there to find the relief they would get with SK, don't give me that bullshit. you just want a rare epic strain.


----------



## shmow52 (Dec 5, 2010)

reserva perada sells sour kush seeds, but its og kush


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 5, 2010)

Lol i dont need the SK, i got my own strain which is probably just as good. Look at you getting all worked up thinking im trying to get the SK. You're straight up greedy. I hate growers like that, good thing you're not leading the way in cancer research, you'd probably find the cure, then keep it for yourself.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2010)

shmow52 said:


> haha later tonight, im in tahoe and dont have access to my nuggies. lol


im gonna hold you to that then... did you grab from a dispensery, or a local grower or what? im guessing yours is from dna seeds origenally.. there are some other strains with the name sk that are dank has hell.. and one of them even is a bubba kush x s.d. but they were only f1's i met that grower/breeder off icmag i think i posted pics of his sk on here.. i aint gonna lie his shit was smokin to


----------



## poplars (Dec 5, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4993546]Lol i dont need the SK, i got my own strain which is probably just as good. Look at you getting all worked up thinking im trying to get the SK. You're straight up greedy. I hate growers like that, good thing you're not leading the way in cancer research, you'd probably find the cure, then keep it for yourself.[/QUOTE]

hey thanks for twisting and ignoring my point.

just because it's unique and amazing doesn't mean I"m keeping a whole side of cannabis away from people.

you're a fool


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 5, 2010)

poplars said:


> hey thanks for twisting and ignoring my point.
> 
> just because it's unique and amazing doesn't mean I"m keeping a whole side of cannabis away from people.
> 
> you're a fool



Ok Pop, what was you're point then? how did i twist anything, im just pointing out the obvious

Now you're insulting me? lol nice


----------



## poplars (Dec 5, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4993559]Ok Pop, what was you're point then? how did i twist anything, im just pointing out the obvious

Now you're insulting me? lol nice





[/QUOTE]

my point is just because its rare and unique doesn't mean everyone deserves to have it.

in your perfect world there is no such thing as a rare fruit, is there?


and the insult was well warranted for what an oblivious dumbass you're being.


----------



## shmow52 (Dec 5, 2010)

theexpress said:


> im gonna hold you to that then... did you grab from a dispensery, or a local grower or what? im guessing yours is from dna seeds origenally.. there are some other strains with the name sk that are dank has hell.. and one of them even is a bubba kush x s.d. but they were only f1's i met that grower/breeder off icmag i think i posted pics of his sk on here.. i aint gonna lie his shit was smokin to


 i got it from a local growa, for free too haha


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4993546]Lol i dont need the SK, i got my own strain which is probably just as good. Look at you getting all worked up thinking im trying to get the SK. You're straight up greedy. I hate growers like that, good thing you're not leading the way in cancer research, you'd probably find the cure, then keep it for yourself.[/QUOTE]

hahahahaha thats funny but i doubt that... i think all poplars is saying is that the sk is a dank ass strain and would be killed or forgotten thanks to commercialism.... and i can feel that... but i can feel that people should be allowed to smoke/try the sk fruit... but noone should ever grow it but me in the area/state that im going to reside in for "personal" reasons...... but i need to feed my ego jo!!!!!!!!! i need to hear my shits the bomb.......


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 5, 2010)

poplars said:


> my point is just because its rare and unique doesn't mean everyone deserves to have it.


Again, you're greedy. there inst much else to say haha.

A cure for cancer would be rare and unique, so in your world, not everyone would deserve it, nice.


----------



## poplars (Dec 5, 2010)

I truly don't think you understand what it means to have something rare sicc, you'd rather everyone be able to have everything everyone else has, it just DOESN"T work that way, that's why you're a fool.


and comparing one strain that has general differences to other strains vs 1 chemical vs another is just a retarded argument.

this is in no way equal to finding the cure for cancer and keeping it away from everyone, this is a dank strain that is just 1 level up, not 50, not 100, nothing I"m keeping from anyone that you can't LIVE without, its just an epic strain that deserves the hype of rarity, which you OBVIOUSLY have a BIG problem with.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2010)

shmow52 said:


> i got it from a local growa, for free too haha


someone just gave you a free q/p??? damn.. if someone even owed me for a q/p.... i think i would have to shoot that motha fucka..... good looking out on w/e gave you that


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 5, 2010)

poplars said:


> I truly don't think you understand what it means to have something rare sicc, you'd rather everyone be able to have everything everyone else has, it just DOESN"T work that way, that's why you're a fool.


Ok Pop, enjoy your "rare" strain Lol


----------



## poplars (Dec 5, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4993604]Ok Pop, enjoy your "rare" strain Lol[/QUOTE]

its funny how you can't argue shit point for point, you just look at it all abstractly, take the chunk you can actually argue with, and go on assuming you're right.

have fun in your own head. that beer probably helps the delusion.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 5, 2010)

When did i say i was right? i stated my opinion, that was all. As did yourself.

What Beer? I haven't had a drink in over a week? Hypocritical much? way to assume shit hahaha

Way to show your true colors Pop


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4993604]Ok Pop, enjoy your "rare" strain Lol[/QUOTE]

it is pretty damn rare..... howaks vids do it justice.. every go you can see the sk is frostier at 2 weeks bloom then other top notch genetics are when there days from harvest..... you got to grow her out.. sucks she hermed on ya... but when you grew that shit that was the tightest nodded plant you have ever seen and you know that... your a smart young man i dont gotta tell you.. you already know chally.... now stop all the bickering my folkks.... lets all get high and party cheaaaah... DONT STOP D MUSIC MON!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 5, 2010)

Lol i didnt mean it like that, i know its Rare, shit looks dank, but to pop, its "Rare", i was just fuckin wit him.

But yeah im done,


----------



## poplars (Dec 5, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4993618]When did i say i was right? i stated my opinion, that was all. As did yourself.

What Beer? I haven't had a drink in over a week? Hypocritical much? way to assume shit hahaha

Way to show your true colors Pop [/QUOTE]


look you're the one who has a beer as their main pic, I'm just stating what I see fool. 

true colors? I am waht I am, maybe you're just now realizing that?

and really you wanna act like you weren't trying too make a point about how hoarding strains is wrong?

you wanna act like I didn't just give you good reasoning to why people have rare strains!?

hah


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2010)

shmow52 said:


> i got it from a local growa, for free too haha


dont forget to show me that shit or ima be forced to call you a lier.. Sorry its just how i operate... You got no juice here.. You gotta show and prove before i can just except what your saying w/o evidance!!!!!!!!!!! And touch down bears motha fuckas!!!!!!!!!!! Prince adawale just scored...


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 5, 2010)

poplars said:


> look you're the one who has a beer as their main pic, I'm just stating what I see fool.
> 
> true colors? I am waht I am, maybe you're just now realizing that?



You're assuming that im a drunk, i guess by your pic i should assume you about an inch tall, have red eyes, and a cheesy stash Lol, And i guess Chitown is a lil baby who grows dank LOL


----------



## poplars (Dec 5, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4993641]You're assuming that im a drunk, i guess by your pic i should assume you about an inch tall, have red eyes, and a cheesy stash Lol[/QUOTE]

well you got 1/3rd of that right. maybe I can assume 1/3rd of my assumption is right which would be that you're either ignorant, drunk, or delusional. which one is it gonna be?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2010)

poplars said:


> look you're the one who has a beer as their main pic, I'm just stating what I see fool.
> 
> true colors? I am waht I am, maybe you're just now realizing that?
> 
> ...


awww its gonna be ok lil buddy....... dont get all riled up brotha... you know what you need??? you need a beer bro.. hahahahahahaha yeah you like that dont ya??? i knew you would... wink wink


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4993641]You're assuming that im a drunk, i guess by your pic i should assume you about an inch tall, have red eyes, and a cheesy stash Lol, And i guess Chitown is a lil baby who grows dank LOL[/QUOTE]

yes a lil baby with small wrists that wont fit in handcuffs... plus im underaged so i cant even talk to police w/o a parent....


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm neither cause, you become and ASS when you assume things, look how mad you are. If you wanna get into real shit, you wouldn't be saying shit to me if we were right in front of each other. I mean is that all you can do is call names? I tried to drop it already, but like a kid, you keep going.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2010)

somebody tell silentrunning she need to come here and "change" me lol


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Dec 5, 2010)

O snaps lol POT FIGHT!!!!!!!!! Only one way to solve this a picture off lol... He with the best bud porn is correct. +rep to sicc and pops to cool ya down!


----------



## poplars (Dec 5, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4993658]I'm neither cause, you become and ASS when you assume things, look how mad you are. If you wanna get into real shit, you wouldn't be saying shit to me if we were right in front of each other. I mean is that all you can do is call names? I tried to drop it already, but like a kid, you keep going.[/QUOTE]

I'm not mad. I am annoyed that you keep insisting like you're going in here with a good point. when all you've done is shift your points slightly every time I clarify to make yourself seem right.

thats chill though, I can assume you're gonna do the same thing as you have been so I'm gonna stop now, say whatever you fuckin want.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 5, 2010)

Im cool as ice lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2010)

smokeymcpotz said:


> O snaps lol POT FIGHT!!!!!!!!! Only one way to solve this a picture off lol... He with the best bud porn is correct. +rep to sicc and pops to cool ya down!


i cant be a judge on that one has i know pops will enter a sk pic and i would be biased..... hahahahahahaha poplars is just down for the cause... if you bad mouth the sourkush... he just might poke some holes in ya lungs with an icepick.. hahahaha


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 5, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4993618]*When did i say i was right? i stated my opinion, that was all. As did yourself.*[/QUOTE]

Ok this is my last statement on this argument Lol....

Lookin forward to YOUR update's howak lol

And yeah Chi you're right, i would lose cause that SK would win lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2010)

on a diffrent subject im baked like a cake jo... i filled my bowl with just enough of blac kberry kush to fill the bottom 1/4th... then i put a fat ass glob of oil on top... too damn much that i could finish!!!!! i took like 4 hits and i was done.. i hardley dented the oil.... i put like half a gram in there lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4993684]Ok this is my last statement on this argument Lol....

Lookin forward to YOUR update's howak lol

And yeah Chi you're right, i would lose cause that SK would win lol[/QUOTE]

well i didnt even say all that.. i was just saying maybe i shouldnt be a judge on all that..... not just because im the breeder.. also cuzz i wanna stay out yall bullshit.. hahaha.. im going to colorado nigga!!!! cheaaah


----------



## poplars (Dec 5, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4993491]No one likes strain hoarders lol,* how is it a special strain when only a couple people have it.* Take one of your favorite strains to date, then take it out of the picture cause some one wanted the shine to stay as is. Shit i would be pissed with who ever created Bubba Kush, and never released it cause they wanted to have it for them selves.[/QUOTE]

lets just remember that this is what started it all.

I was merely explaining why people hoard strains and why they're special because of that. you wanna call it exchanging opinions, when it seems more like a direct argument, but whatever.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 5, 2010)

Hell yeah Colorado is like Cali's lil brother lol

Ok Pop, i tried to stop, please stop replying to my comments, you can have the last word, i can really care less... just stop..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4993707]Hell yeah Colorado is like Cali's lil brother lol

Ok Pop, i tried to stop, please stop replying to my comments, you can have the last word, i can really care less...[/QUOTE]

and chicago is like newyork's and l.a's bad ass unkle who just got outta the joint doing 30 years for a body.... lol

i cant wait.. i just wish i would go somewere warm... i hear it fucking snows big in denver


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 5, 2010)

LOL that is true, shit Colorado will probably legalize before cali


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Dec 5, 2010)

theexpress said:


> well i didnt even say all that.. i was just saying maybe i shouldnt be a judge on all that..... not just because im the breeder.. also cuzz i wanna stay out yall bullshit.. hahaha.. im going to colorado nigga!!!! cheaaah


What part? been planin to go visit. only a 6 or 7 hour drive for me


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2010)

smokeymcpotz said:


> What part? been planin to go visit. only a 6 or 7 hour drive for me


[email protected] 6-7 hour drive.. thats far... and ima be in the mile high city


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2010)

i will be fully legal so i would have no issues showing lab pix.. but if that was cool with the people i will be working with is the only thing that would hold pix back..


----------



## shmow52 (Dec 5, 2010)

theexpress said:


> dont forget to show me that shit or ima be forced to call you a lier.. Sorry its just how i operate... You got no juice here.. You gotta show and prove before i can just except what your saying w/o evidance!!!!!!!!!!! And touch down bears motha fuckas!!!!!!!!!!! Prince adawale just scored...


 haha dont trip, ull get ur porn fix... lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4993723]LOL that is true, shit Colorado will probably legalize before cali [/QUOTE]

that would be strange... cali has over 700 dispenseries.... colorado over 70


----------



## poplars (Dec 5, 2010)

theexpress said:


> that would be strange... cali has over 700 dispenseries.... colorado over 70


actually it'd kinda make sense... less opposition...


dispensaries will no doubt lose money from legaliization, no matter what way you look at it. very few of them are truly compassion based.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2010)

poplars said:


> actually it'd kinda make sense... less opposition...
> 
> 
> dispensaries will no doubt lose money from legaliization, no matter what way you look at it. very few of them are truly compassion based.


and thats why i would prefer colorado to cali... but cali has the weathure by a mile...


my chicago bears are 9-3 !!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2010)

shmow52 said:


> haha dont trip, ull get ur porn fix... lol


nice i will be waiting dog.....


damn gogrow if your watching the saints are about to lose i think


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2010)

man i fucking hate cops dude......http://www.chicagobreakingnews.com/2010/12/woman-held-on-bail-after-cop-shoots-himself-with-taser.html


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2010)

damn the saints won man.. the cowboys-colts game should be good to


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2010)

poplars said:


> actually it'd kinda make sense... less opposition...
> 
> 
> dispensaries will no doubt lose money from legaliization, no matter what way you look at it. very few of them are truly compassion based.


 
right now the dispenseries getting paid.. 2500 a pound and they doing 1/8ths for street prices..... sometimes even more man.... thats a hussle


----------



## poplars (Dec 5, 2010)

theexpress said:


> right now the dispenseries getting paid.. 2500 a pound and they doing 1/8ths for street prices..... sometimes even more man.... thats a hussle


yeah. . . . these are the truly greedy motherfuckers...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 5, 2010)

hit my thread yall i need input.. not grow input either


----------



## shinger (Dec 5, 2010)

poplars said:


> yet another reminder, SK is VIP only, you can't find it in a dispensary, and likely anyone you know. I can count on two hands how many people have it.
> 
> any other SK you see in a dispensary is not the one you see here.


Trust me I know its VIP right now Pops, its been stated like 100k times but im thinking Chi is gonna do work and put that shit all over dispensaries in Denver. And when this happens I was saying I would track that shit down and finally smoke some. I got faith in Chi.


----------



## shmow52 (Dec 5, 2010)

so my SK is not "the SK" w/e it's still bomb. lol weed is weed it all does the same thing... ppl need to chill out on this thread. fuck


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2010)

shmow52 said:


> so my SK is not "the SK" w/e it's still bomb. lol weed is weed it all does the same thing... ppl need to chill out on this thread. fuck


 
got them pix ready or what?


----------



## shmow52 (Dec 5, 2010)

theexpress said:


> got them pix ready or what?


 im leavin now, so ill be home in 4 hours, so maybe tonight or tomorrow evening, but they will come...


----------



## doc111 (Dec 5, 2010)

theexpress said:


> damn the saints won man.. the cowboys-colts game should be good to


Fucking Colts gettin' their asses whooped!!!!!!


----------



## doc111 (Dec 5, 2010)

doc111 said:


> Fucking Colts gettin' their asses whooped!!!!!!


It went into overtime!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2010)

doc111 said:


> It went into overtime!!!!!!!!!!


cowboys won..... bomb ass game tho.. unless your payton manning.. lol j/k tho he had 4 picks he had a good game


----------



## jeb5304 (Dec 5, 2010)

theexpress said:


> well i didnt even say all that.. i was just saying maybe i shouldnt be a judge on all that..... not just because im the breeder.. also cuzz i wanna stay out yall bullshit.. hahaha.. im going to colorado nigga!!!! cheaaah


so 2 of the best midwest growers/breeders going west this spring. wit big plans to blow the fuck up.
hope it works out for us.

man this argument was pretty funny but lets not take it all so serious. smoke bowls!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2010)

jeb5304 said:


> so 2 of the best midwest growers/breeders going west this spring. wit big plans to blow the fuck up.
> hope it works out for us.
> 
> man this argument was pretty funny but lets not take it all so serious. smoke bowls!


 
you going to colorado to? were bouts? i wonder how winters there are there brutal here.... its 16f. here..... fuck and its gonna get colder to


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Dec 6, 2010)

yo chi, im in CO. winters arent bad here. its dryer so it doesnt feel as cold. where im at, there is no wind. but denver is a little windier. denver is the shit, and you will definitely like it there. Glad you are getting this opportunity haha. shits tight, and the reason i mmoved out here.


----------



## jeb5304 (Dec 6, 2010)

It's San Diego or boulder for me. See how it pans out but I'm going West in spring.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 6, 2010)

jeb5304 said:


> It's San Diego or boulder for me. See how it pans out but I'm going West in spring.


 
san dieago is real warm all year round i hear.. well compared to northern il. its hellla warm


----------



## doc111 (Dec 6, 2010)

theexpress said:


> cowboys won..... bomb ass game tho.. unless your payton manning.. lol j/k tho he had 4 picks he had a good game


Yeah, I'm pretty bummed. Peyton can't seem to pull it together. I think he's about to set a new record for interceptions thrown or something. All the injuries the Colts are dealing with ain't helping either. Who knows? They could still pull it off. Don't ever count Peyton out.


----------



## poplars (Dec 6, 2010)

so I officially bought that hash pipe from FDD.... will post pics of it when I get it 




been also trimming up my moms side of the garden, nice to be trimming up SK all over again. gonna make more hash as soon as I accummulate the moolah to buy bags.


----------



## howak47 (Dec 6, 2010)

well i just got done transplanting alot of stuff i will make a update video tomorrow that purple D is looking really good


----------



## poplars (Dec 6, 2010)

so I germinated a seed from this smelly ass indica bud my buddy brought over...


and it put out 3 cotylydons !!!!!!!!!


I'll post a pic when they green up


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 6, 2010)

howak47 said:


> well i just got done transplanting alot of stuff i will make a update video tomorrow that purple D is looking really good


thats what up man cant wait to c wa shes sayin


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2010)

howak47 said:


> well i just got done transplanting alot of stuff i will make a update video tomorrow that purple D is looking really good


looking forwrd to updates


----------



## poplars (Dec 7, 2010)

shmow52 said:


> so my SK is not "the SK" w/e it's still bomb. lol weed is weed it all does the same thing... ppl need to chill out on this thread. fuck


forget about them pics???


----------



## howak47 (Dec 7, 2010)

check out this pre 98 bubbakush attitubes has!!!

[youtube]b6gmi9FzUQI&feature=feedu[/youtube]


----------



## poplars (Dec 7, 2010)

howak47 said:


> check out this pre 98 bubbakush attitubes has!!!
> 
> [youtube]b6gmi9FzUQI&feature=feedu[/youtube]


is it just me or do all those strains have very slight variations from eachother?


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Dec 7, 2010)

well most of them are from OG anyways, so there probably arent going to be much of a variation anyways


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2010)

i want that pre 98 bubba thats been backcrossed twice!!!! and that corleon kush


----------



## howak47 (Dec 7, 2010)

flower/veg update!!!!!

[youtube]DrMAPyIsGQM[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2010)

howak47 said:


> flower/veg update!!!!!
> 
> [youtube]DrMAPyIsGQM[/youtube]


 
[email protected]"ohh it stinks soo bad".. you aint lieing...... that sk bubba is super frosty!!!!!! i think those lemon larry from trouble


----------



## howak47 (Dec 7, 2010)

theexpress said:


> [email protected]"ohh it stinks soo bad".. you aint lieing...... that sk bubba is super frosty!!!!!! i think those lemon larry from trouble


 hahahh i was stoned off my ass from that sourpower & wax yea i think u r right!! the bolo kush and chillberry came from integra had 2 chillberry pop today and another bolo kush i got to make a dif thread for those told integra i would but everything else will still be here got to keep this thread going as long as we can lol


----------



## howak47 (Dec 8, 2010)

[youtube]kTSbCGJUAvI&feature=feedu[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 9, 2010)

howak47 said:


> hahahh i was stoned off my ass from that sourpower & wax yea i think u r right!! the bolo kush and chillberry came from integra had 2 chillberry pop today and another bolo kush i got to make a dif thread for those told integra i would but everything else will still be here got to keep this thread going as long as we can lol


yeah i got the bolo too along with the chillberry kush, and super lemon haze im growing thanx to another.... but outta all these crosses i got im most excited to fuck with the sourkush x ghs bubba kush, and the sourpower bx1


----------



## theexpress (Dec 9, 2010)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]kTSbCGJUAvI&feature=feedu[/youtube]


now thats how you smoke some fucking oil!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 9, 2010)

watch in order....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVPJrdCezbs


----------



## theexpress (Dec 9, 2010)

all is well this one is about da moes aka blackstoneshttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WAmnpDg-PY


----------



## poplars (Dec 9, 2010)

got that hash pipe from fdd, its badass!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 9, 2010)

thats sic poplars i want one how much did it cost ya


----------



## poplars (Dec 10, 2010)

45 bucks total with shipping.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2010)

tight ass hash pipe....


----------



## poplars (Dec 10, 2010)

the hole is so tiny bro, I can put tiny flakes of hash in there and they wont fall through no matter what....


btw I got my buddy to go down to 18% on the hash cut.... so I'm making more hash today


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah that's a sweet pipe. I need something with a tiny hole, I'm always mixing my hash in bowls or topping them with pieces so they don't suck through.


----------



## poplars (Dec 10, 2010)

yeah I bugged fdd about making a hash pipe one day, it wasn't recieved well at first, then he posts back hours later remembering that he got into blowing glass because he couldn't find a hash specific pipe...

so he comes up with this badass design!

fucking epic.


I honestly think his design is so good it should be the new standard for hash pipes...


----------



## howak47 (Dec 10, 2010)

poplars said:


> got that hash pipe from fdd, its badass!


 that is bad ass poplars !!!! i need one of those


----------



## howak47 (Dec 10, 2010)

[youtube]cDzK4RORPeI[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2010)

howak47 said:


> that is bad ass poplars !!!! i need one of those


it took me 3 sittings to smoke a half gram of hash oil.... im fucking blitzed jack... only weeks untill i got to colorado!!!


----------



## howak47 (Dec 10, 2010)

[youtube]kJnyUwuGY8k[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2010)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]kJnyUwuGY8k[/youtube]


fuck that time again already huh?


----------



## howak47 (Dec 10, 2010)

theexpress said:


> fuck that time again already huh?


 lol yea its this time about every 2 weeks lol the sourkush is next probly be done around xmas  also that hermie rocklock has got to come down it is stinking up the place to bad i can smell it when iam at the front door and thats no good so it will be harvested with the blue cheese


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 11, 2010)

glad to see everything going good howak and chi8 man i hope its sooner then later im still waiting man.....


----------



## howak47 (Dec 11, 2010)

EVERYBODY GO CHECK OUT MY NEW THREAD FOR THE NEW CHILLBERRY KUSH & BOLO KUSH GROW https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/391853-chillberry-kush-bolo-kush-grow.html#post5022532 BUT EVERYTHING ELSE WILL STILL BE POSTED AND UPDATED ON THIS THREAD


----------



## howak47 (Dec 11, 2010)

[youtube]OBvtBi3uqT0&feature=youtube_gdata[/youtube]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 11, 2010)

looking good like always bro..


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 11, 2010)

yea man lookin real nice!...anyone watchin ufc 124 tonight? gsp gonna punch koshchecks face in


----------



## theexpress (Dec 12, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> glad to see everything going good howak and chi8 man i hope its sooner then later im still waiting man.....


when i move to colorado........ you can have some clones..... just for the record.. i have 9 sk beans left.. im popping them all in colorado...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 12, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> yea man lookin real nice!...anyone watchin ufc 124 tonight? gsp gonna punch koshchecks face in


 
koscheck got man handled.... that jab was the story of the night.... freddie roach hooked gsp up nasty with some striking skills


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 12, 2010)

theexpress said:


> when i move to colorado........ you can have some clones..... just for the record.. i have 9 sk beans left.. im popping them all in colorado...


Not to sound like a sour sport but why bdo i have to wait when you already got the bean from me its been about a month if not longer and its only for 1 bean g.ON top of that you proposed the trade not me( i even offered to pay for it) so if you ask me that is looking bad for business.At least try to make it right but you basically telling me i have to wait until you move then start up the plants wait till they sex then you will send me a clone which would would be harder and more unsecure thru mail..For the record i had 1 super lemon haze bean left and you still took it knowing that so why wouldnt you make sure i get mine..


----------



## poplars (Dec 12, 2010)

I don't see anything wrong with waiting... chitown knows what karma is.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 12, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Not to sound like a sour sport but why bdo i have to wait when you already got the bean from me its been about a month if not longer and its only for 1 bean g.ON top of that you proposed the trade not me( i even offered to pay for it) so if you ask me that is looking bad for business.At least try to make it right but you basically telling me i have to wait until you move then start up the plants wait till they sex then you will send me a clone which would would be harder and more unsecure thru mail..For the record i had 1 super lemon haze bean left and you still took it knowing that so why wouldnt you make sure i get mine..


i have no idea why you havent gotten your beans bro.... like i said on my mothers eye's i sent them..... i sent you one s1 fem. seed. and an origenal f4 reg sex sk bean..... i dont understand about what you dont understand i only have 9 left.. im moving to colorado and impopping all 9 of them beans.... i will weed out any hermi cuzz the sk once in a while does that.... and im not keeping the disel pheno... so outta 9 beans i may end up with 2-3 females that i actually want to clone.... and i will take my dankest most indica male and use it to continue the bloodling just like i always have... and about that slh... you sent me one seed... and i got it.. then i gave it to my partner in this state... and im moving to another state.. im not going to even see that slh shit from you... and the only reason i traded ANY sk bean is because my grow partner drastickly wanted it... and noone wanted to order it from offline.... like i said give me some time.. and i will plug you with some clones of the bubba pheno.... then you will understand what all the fuss about the sk is truely about.... but has of right now in this police state i dont have any beans to give out now.... and if i hadnt sent you those 2 that never made it to you anyway.. id have 11 beans.... but im not tripping... neither should you.,...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 12, 2010)

poplars said:


> I don't see anything wrong with waiting... chitown knows what karma is.


lmao its all good but when you trade it goes hand in hand not waiting.The only wait i should be waiting for is the delivery.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 12, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i have no idea why you havent gotten your beans bro.... like i said on my mothers eye's i sent them..... i sent you one s1 fem. seed. and an origenal f4 reg sex sk bean..... i dont understand about what you dont understand i only have 9 left.. im moving to colorado and impopping all 9 of them beans.... i will weed out any hermi cuzz the sk once in a while does that.... and im not keeping the disel pheno... so outta 9 beans i may end up with 2-3 females that i actually want to clone.... and i will take my dankest most indica male and use it to continue the bloodling just like i always have... and about that slh... you sent me one seed... and i got it.. then i gave it to my partner in this state... and im moving to another state.. im not going to even see that slh shit from you... and the only reason i traded ANY sk bean is because my grow partner drastickly wanted it... and noone wanted to order it from offline.... like i said give me some time.. and i will plug you with some clones of the bubba pheno.... then you will understand what all the fuss about the sk is truely about.... but has of right now in this police state i dont have any beans to give out now.... and if i hadnt sent you those 2 that never made it to you anyway.. id have 11 beans.... but im not tripping... neither should you.,...


Its all good bro just wish i knew it wouldve been like this i would have told you to send your bean first then do the trade since you proposed the trade.Thats my whole dissapointment and i guess im just a different person because if i tell someone im gonna do it i ll do it no waiting involved but hey whatever wish you the best homie..


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 12, 2010)

theexpress said:


> koscheck got man handled.... that jab was the story of the night.... freddie roach hooked gsp up nasty with some striking skills


yea he did! but so has pretty much neone except 2 that have stepped in the octagon with gsp...man that eye was nasty it look like the top eyelid was gonna pop! i been watchin ufc for a long time and i never saw koshcheck as an asshole...i knnew it was all put on but got pretty serious and i was like damn hes stupid...glad he appologized and glad gsp cleared hbis name after the fight...what about that struve fight! what a reversal man! was a good ko last night too!


----------



## howak47 (Dec 12, 2010)

[youtube]Rx2YilcCXdE&feature=feedu[/youtube]


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 12, 2010)

looks real nice!...man u got a nice cam...but i cant smell noffin soit aint that great


----------



## theexpress (Dec 12, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Its all good bro just wish i knew it wouldve been like this i would have told you to send your bean first then do the trade since you proposed the trade.Thats my whole dissapointment and i guess im just a different person because if i tell someone im gonna do it i ll do it no waiting involved but hey whatever wish you the best homie..


awww man you making me feel bad.....f.t.r. i would have never sent first... shit i would have never sent at all if my grow partner haddnt wanted the slh soo bad.... let alone waste two PRECIOUS sk beans in the proccess.. one being a fem. bean... like i said i got you..... even though im never gonna get to taste the fruit of that slh bean you sent me... and i sent you 2 beans that you say you didnt get.. ima still throw you some clones... overnight del. at my own cost..... so it will be all good.... im sorry they never made it to you... first time ever happend....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 12, 2010)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]Rx2YilcCXdE&feature=feedu[/youtube]


well atleast someones happy with the chitownexpress.... howak knows were the quality genetics are.... from the sk, to the bigbud hybrid, to the purp nyc diesel...... it will fuck up what the dutch got anyday... lol...... 

they should be purpleing up in the next few weeks howak.....

everything i have i bred, or someone i personally know bred.. its indiginess to me and only me and my inner circle


----------



## poplars (Dec 12, 2010)

theexpress said:


> awww man you making me feel bad.....f.t.r. i would have never sent first... shit i would have never sent at all if my grow partner haddnt wanted the slh soo bad.... let alone waste two PRECIOUS sk beans in the proccess.. one being a fem. bean... like i said i got you..... even though im never gonna get to taste the fruit of that slh bean you sent me... and i sent you 2 beans that you say you didnt get.. ima still throw you some clones... overnight del. at my own cost..... so it will be all good.... im sorry they never made it to you... first time ever happend....


told you chitown knows what karma is 


how's life bro? I'm pretty fuckin pissed at the moment because I had a massive realization about the way the world works, and how I'm essentially a pawn ......


----------



## theexpress (Dec 12, 2010)

poplars said:


> told you chitown knows what karma is
> 
> 
> how's life bro? I'm pretty fuckin pissed at the moment because I had a massive realization about the way the world works, and how I'm essentially a pawn ......


 
were all pawns lil buddy... lol i recently worked my way up to bishop.... im just saving $ getting ready for this move.. i need to make the absoulute most of this!!!!! i will be growing/breeding with a passion!!!!!! at an undisturbed rate!!!


----------



## poplars (Dec 12, 2010)

theexpress said:


> were all pawns lil buddy... lol i recently worked my way up to bishop.... im just saving $ getting ready for this move.. i need to make the absoulute most of this!!!!! i will be growing/breeding with a passion!!!!!! at an undisturbed rate!!!


I'll be looking forward to your fu ture strains buddy... your sk has been the only strain i've ever grown that's lived up to the hype... keep it up...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 12, 2010)

poplars said:


> I'll be looking forward to your fu ture strains buddy... your sk has been the only strain i've ever grown that's lived up to the hype... keep it up...


well you know how we do..... from chicago to colorado.... chi chiggity choo choo.... 

also since im the breeder i can do this.. im changeing the name from sourkush=sourcush....... the c=chitown, colorado.. also not to be confused with that bullshit dna is peddling has "sourkush".... abreviation=s.c. i dig has a spanish cobra... can you feel me??? s.c.=sourcush.. real ass sourcush.... <c>hit town sourcush... <c>olorado sourcush


----------



## poplars (Dec 12, 2010)

theexpress said:


> well you know how we do..... from chicago to colorado.... chi chiggity choo choo....
> 
> also since im the breeder i can do this.. im changeing the name from sourkush=sourcush....... the c=chitown, colorado.. also not to be confused with that bullshit dna is peddling has "sourkush".... abreviation=s.c. i dig has a spanish cobra... can you feel me??? s.c.=sourcush.. real ass sourcush.... <c>hit town sourcush... <c>olorado sourcush


only problem is with word of mouth kush and cush sound exactly the saem....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 12, 2010)

poplars said:


> only problem is with word of mouth kush and cush sound exactly the saem....


just say chitowns sourcush.... and the masses will understand...... this thread has helped them to understand... according to viewers 90k people understand.......


----------



## poplars (Dec 12, 2010)

if yuou called it sour crush it would make more sense like that, but idk. it's all goood I guess


----------



## theexpress (Dec 12, 2010)

poplars said:


> if yuou called it sour crush it would make more sense like that, but idk. it's all goood I guess


sour crush??????? it doesnt have the same ring has sour cush... besides crush is its own strain... "orange crush" for example.. this is not crush in my cush only kush in my cush.. lol this is getting confussing now.. and i just baked on some oil to.. hahahahaha yeaaah man


----------



## theexpress (Dec 12, 2010)

lets go bears!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lets fuck them patriots up!!!! its cold and snowey here in da windy city.. we gonnabe playing some chicago style football today..hopefully urlacher homes into tom brady's ass!!!!! today is the kind day you wanna have a good run game... and we got that... along with some sick ass D


----------



## theexpress (Dec 12, 2010)

i cant beleave olveria got submitted man...... and joe daddy got laid the fuck out nicely.. good [email protected] mac danzig


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 12, 2010)

Lol them bear's are getting whooped Chi


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 12, 2010)

theexpress said:


> awww man you making me feel bad.....f.t.r. i would have never sent first... shit i would have never sent at all if my grow partner haddnt wanted the slh soo bad.... let alone waste two PRECIOUS sk beans in the proccess.. one being a fem. bean... like i said i got you..... even though im never gonna get to taste the fruit of that slh bean you sent me... and i sent you 2 beans that you say you didnt get.. ima still throw you some clones... overnight del. at my own cost..... so it will be all good.... im sorry they never made it to you... first time ever happend....


Dont worry about it.If im making you feel bad imagine how i feel and like i said i wish i would have knew this was how this transaction would have played out because i wouldnt had sent it if i knew there was no contigency plan and beleive me i wouldnt be asking for 1 bean if i had got them already you would see pics of them by now.But i dont want to go on and on about 1 seed and thats the deal I SHOULDNT have to wait for 1 seed whether the seed i gave YOU was for YOU or your BOY YOU ASKED ME NOT THE OTHER WAY AROUND.Thats where my frustration comes in at.So like i said you can keep the clones overnight del and money no worries or hard feelings. I just know how to go about things next time.


----------



## poplars (Dec 12, 2010)

that really doesn't sound like no hard feelings, from an objective perspective.....

if there truly was no hard feelings you'd accept the clones..,


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 12, 2010)

poplars said:


> that really doesn't sound like no hard feelings, from an objective perspective.....
> 
> if there truly was no hard feelings you'd accept the clones..,


SO you would want to accept clones 3-4 months after the fact?
I got a pm asking if i would like to trade a super lemon haze for a sour kush.I did not send this message it was sent to me so i said yeah i would like it so i ask for adress sent it he received it 3 days now when its my turn its been close to 2 months and now im getting told to wait another 2-3 months for clones with no guarenteed im getting that aswell for that you can keep it.I feel if you are doing a trade of any kind and something happens you will try to fix it just so the other person is not left with a empty hand but here i am with a empty hand and still getting told to wait.Ill just scratch it as a loss.That way i dont have to wait no longer or feel no way about it.Yes im upset about it but this is the net and it was my fault for sending the seed first when he asked me to trade.I mean since the trade was proposed to me it should have been sent to me first i should nt be witing no months for a seed thats is in the us.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 12, 2010)

If i would have asked for the trade it would have been different but i didnt it was proposed to me meaning he asked me and Since i have to wait i just dont feel comfortable accepting clones from something 3-4 months after i sent a seed for a trade.I feel like thats just bad business.Shit is not made of gold


----------



## poplars (Dec 12, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> SO you would want to accept clones 3-4 months after the fact?
> I got a pm asking if i would like to trade a super lemon haze for a sour kush.I did not send this message it was sent to me so i said yeah i would like it so i ask for adress sent it he received it 3 days now when its my turn its been close to 2 months and now im getting told to wait another 2-3 months for clones with no guarenteed im getting that aswell for that you can keep it.I feel if you are doing a trade of any kind and something happens you will try to fix it just so the other person is not left with a empty hand but here i am with a empty hand and still getting told to wait.Ill just scratch it as a loss.That way i dont have to wait no longer or feel no way about it.Yes im upset about it but this is the net and it was my fault for sending the seed first when he asked me to trade.I mean since the trade was proposed to me it should have been sent to me first i should nt be witing no months for a seed thats is in the us.


I was just commenting on it didn't seem like no hard feelings...

SK is very special, its worth waiting months for.

I realize shit didn't work out the way you wanted it to, but he /did/ try sending 2 seeds, what more do you want from him? he can't do it right now.

I know it sucks, but if there's nothing he can do all you're doing is getting mad... if he says he's gonna hook you up h e will, its not some bs, I know it's long but common man, this is sour kush...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 12, 2010)

poplars said:


> I was just commenting on it didn't seem like no hard feelings...
> 
> SK is very special, its worth waiting months for.
> 
> ...


Poplars maybe for you it might be gold but its just another strain i wanted to try.What i wanted him to do and what would be right is to fix the problem at hand.Whether it be my bean back or a replacement bean.9 - 1 = 8 so thats still enough to do what you need to.Thats what a man of his word would do not make someone wait longer then the long wait already.That would be only right its not like im asking for all of it just one bean so im not on the shit end of the stick.
Like i said i dont feel like waiting or should i have to wait when for
1. the trade was proposed to me
2.you received it
3.i didnt get shit.
I mean honestly i dont know him like ya guys do so maybe ya guys would feel comfortable waiting but not me especially since you got wht you asked for and You were the one who asked for the trade.I mean where is the logic in this really????


----------



## poplars (Dec 12, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Poplars maybe for you it might be gold but its just another strain i wanted to try.What i wanted him to do and what would be right is to fix the problem at hand.Whether it be my bean back or a replacement bean.9 - 1 = 8 so thats still enough to do what you need to.Thats what a man of his word would do not make someone wait longer then the long wait already.That would be only right its not like im asking for all of it just one bean so im not on the shit end of the stick.
> Like i said i dont feel like waiting or should i have to wait when for
> 1. the trade was proposed to me
> 2.you received it
> ...



I think it's kinda outlandish to expect someone to send you 1 out of the last 9 seeds they have left, I mean common man... I know that deal is fucked but you asking him to send you 1 of those seeds out of 9 is even more fucked.

I say either wait or its a loss. sometimes shit happens and this is an internet cannabis forum that doesn't warrant trading like this so if it's really that big of a problem you weren't taking the most secure route.


I just dont' see the point in making this big of a stink out of it, if it didn't work out and its his fault bad karma for him, but if he works it out in the end then there is NO problem. and if you have a problem with that you're making this way harder on yourself.

and honestly, if you don't think th is isn't anything special I don't think you really deserve to try it... maybe karma was making sure those seeds didn't make it to you for a reason... dunno.

I just don't think this thread would be as large as it is, with as many views, if SK wasn't something to behold. and you're acting like it's some random seedsite strain which I think quite frankly is disrespectful if you expect to get seeds of this.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 12, 2010)

The same way i think it is to ask someone for the last bean they have at least 9 is more than one.But like i said before im cut from a different cloth if i say im going to do something im gonna do it im not gonna take months to do it no matter if im down to my last 5 beans if i made a trade and it didnt get there then i would try a different method not say well wait a couple more months i got you when i know you were waiting months already.IF i would have kept my pms you would see what the fuss is aabout.
This is all new to me.At first he said he would overnight the clones if the seeds didnt make it because after a week of him sending it i still didnt receive nothing he also said he got a buddy holding down the bubba pheno.So go get a clone and get the sending.NOw im getting told wait till he moves to colorado to start them then he will overnight clones to new york.HE said he would do that already why a extra 2 month wait?
Yes shit happens and thats when you see true colors like im seeing right now.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 12, 2010)

AS in matter of facts i can pull up posts from the other site Club speedy where chi is telling me his boy got the bubba clones and he will ovewrnight it out of his pocket a month ago.DO you wnt a link poplars since you want to be right guard?

He also admitted the way he shipped it was iffy and he should have sent it in a make shift envelope so you cant feel the pen and tht he will plug me with one of the 8 sk beans he has..ON club speedy he said he had 8 left not 9.Dont know where the extra 1 came from


----------



## poplars (Dec 12, 2010)

all that shit is irrelevent now. all that matters is if you get anything in the end... I seriously suggest you chill the fuck out... but if you wanna stay mad I'm gonna just ignore this. its not worth it. I've told you I agree its fucked up, but this is also unreasonable.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 12, 2010)

I was just shedding some light to you on this situation since you only know one half of it but trust me im cool...
Howak apoligies for all this chatter on your thread...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 12, 2010)

theexpress said:


> well you know how we do..... from chicago to colorado.... chi chiggity choo choo....
> 
> also since im the breeder i can do this.. im changeing the name from sourkush=sourcush....... the c=chitown, colorado.. also not to be confused with that bullshit dna is peddling has "sourkush".... abreviation=s.c. i dig has a spanish cobra... can you feel me??? s.c.=sourcush.. real ass sourcush.... <c>hit town sourcush... <c>olorado sourcush


lol, yea i like da C's better.
.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5026391]Lol them bear's are getting whooped Chi[/QUOTE]

man we got man handled!!! wtf happend?? this was posed to be chicago style football.. we got a chicago style ass whoopin lol..... our d was tough has fuck the whole year but fell apart the other day..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> AS in matter of facts i can pull up posts from the other site Club speedy where chi is telling me his boy got the bubba clones and he will ovewrnight it out of his pocket a month ago.DO you wnt a link poplars since you want to be right guard?
> 
> He also admitted the way he shipped it was iffy and he should have sent it in a make shift envelope so you cant feel the pen and tht he will plug me with one of the 8 sk beans he has..ON club speedy he said he had 8 left not 9.Dont know where the extra 1 came from


 
wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I WANT YOU TO UNDERSTAND ME CLEARLY NOW.... REAL FUCKING CLEAR OPEN YOUR EARS TO THIS.... you sent me one fucking slh bean.... i sent out 2 sk beans... sk=much better then slh...... i only traded you because my partner wanted that bullshit sooo fucking bad.... he has germed it.. its like 3-4 inches now its vegging... i dont even fuckin like sativa... everybody that knows me knows this.... im moving to colorado in like 3 weeks to become legal and chase my dreams... ya see i can just go to the dispenry and pick up has many fucking clones of super lemon haze that i want... how many dispenseries you know that carry chitowns sourcush???? like i said i would have never sent first... and what i should have done was get a prepaid credit card and orderd that shit myself from g.h.s. it would have avoided all this lil kid shit, and i wouldnt be out 2 fucking sourcush f4 beans...... forget the stable s.c. clones then... ima send you one bean.. wether its male, female, hermi... idc you gotta deal with it.. it would have been much wiser to let me grow them all and keep the non hermi bubba and send you clones of that.... but have it ur way.. ima send you one more... your 3 beans into me for on e fucking flakkey ass sativa strain.... and yes i misscounted i had 9... now i have 8.... now no more wil be dished out cuzz of you... so STOP ASKING ME FOR [email protected]... i sghouldnt have to go threw shit like this esp. when there is ZERO financial gain!!!!! well pm oyour addy, and you ruined this for everybody!!!!!!! and yeah i did say i was gonna send you some the bubba x sk.../ but i only got 4... your out your fucking mind if you think your gonna grow this shit before me.... they were a gift from a dear friend to me.. not a dear friend to you.. sorry i dont have enough.... AND YOU BETTER GET THIS FUCKING BEAN!!!!! EVEN IF YOU DONT YOU BETTER TELL ME YOU DID!!!!! CUZZ IM SICK AND TIRED OF WASTING S.C. BEANS.... 7-8 GOT CRUSHED IN ROUTE TO HAWAII...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 13, 2010)

Chi dont try to put blame on me..YOur words exactly were "did you get it yet..I will plug you with 1 again since its only right but damn i cant believe it didnt reach you first time it ever happened"."i Have a buddy with the bubba pheno holding down the lab i will overnight clones to you out of my pocket to make it right"end quote..So im not the one being a lil kid about the situation i just want what we originally agreed on.
So dont try to make it seem like im doing all this for nothing im just going by your words if you want i can pull up your posts so you can remember what you said?Because i sure didnt forget hint me telling you im still waiting after 2 months..


----------



## poplars (Dec 13, 2010)

theexpress said:


> wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I WANT YOU TO UNDERSTAND ME CLEARLY NOW.... REAL FUCKING CLEAR OPEN YOUR EARS TO THIS.... you sent me one fucking slh bean.... i sent out 2 sk beans... sk=much better then slh...... i only traded you because my partner wanted that bullshit sooo fucking bad.... he has germed it.. its like 3-4 inches now its vegging... i dont even fuckin like sativa... everybody that knows me knows this.... im moving to colorado in like 3 weeks to become legal and chase my dreams... ya see i can just go to the dispenry and pick up has many fucking clones of super lemon haze that i want... how many dispenseries you know that carry chitowns sourcush???? like i said i would have never sent first... and what i should have done was get a prepaid credit card and orderd that shit myself from g.h.s. it would have avoided all this lil kid shit, and i wouldnt be out 2 fucking sourcush f4 beans...... forget the stable s.c. clones then... ima send you one bean.. wether its male, female, hermi... idc you gotta deal with it.. it would have been much wiser to let me grow them all and keep the non hermi bubba and send you clones of that.... but have it ur way.. ima send you one more... your 3 beans into me for on e fucking flakkey ass sativa strain.... and yes i misscounted i had 9... now i have 8.... now no more wil be dished out cuzz of you... so STOP ASKING ME FOR [email protected]... i sghouldnt have to go threw shit like this esp. when there is ZERO financial gain!!!!! well pm oyour addy, and you ruined this for everybody!!!!!!! and yeah i did say i was gonna send you some the bubba x sk.../ but i only got 4... your out your fucking mind if you think your gonna grow this shit before me.... they were a gift from a dear friend to me.. not a dear friend to you.. sorry i dont have enough.... AND YOU BETTER GET THIS FUCKING BEAN!!!!! EVEN IF YOU DONT YOU BETTER TELL ME YOU DID!!!!! CUZZ IM SICK AND TIRED OF WASTING S.C. BEANS.... 7-8 GOT CRUSHED IN ROUTE TO HAWAII...


 haha damn this post made my day....

I tried to tell him.


----------



## howak47 (Dec 13, 2010)

theexpress said:


> wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I WANT YOU TO UNDERSTAND ME CLEARLY NOW.... REAL FUCKING CLEAR OPEN YOUR EARS TO THIS.... you sent me one fucking slh bean.... i sent out 2 sk beans... sk=much better then slh...... i only traded you because my partner wanted that bullshit sooo fucking bad.... he has germed it.. its like 3-4 inches now its vegging... i dont even fuckin like sativa... everybody that knows me knows this.... im moving to colorado in like 3 weeks to become legal and chase my dreams... ya see i can just go to the dispenry and pick up has many fucking clones of super lemon haze that i want... how many dispenseries you know that carry chitowns sourcush???? like i said i would have never sent first... and what i should have done was get a prepaid credit card and orderd that shit myself from g.h.s. it would have avoided all this lil kid shit, and i wouldnt be out 2 fucking sourcush f4 beans...... forget the stable s.c. clones then... ima send you one bean.. wether its male, female, hermi... idc you gotta deal with it.. it would have been much wiser to let me grow them all and keep the non hermi bubba and send you clones of that.... but have it ur way.. ima send you one more... your 3 beans into me for on e fucking flakkey ass sativa strain.... and yes i misscounted i had 9... now i have 8.... now no more wil be dished out cuzz of you... so STOP ASKING ME FOR [email protected] i sghouldnt have to go threw shit like this esp. when there is ZERO financial gain!!!!! well pm oyour addy, and you ruined this for everybody!!!!!!! and yeah i did say i was gonna send you some the bubba x sk.../ but i only got 4... your out your fucking mind if you think your gonna grow this shit before me.... they were a gift from a dear friend to me.. not a dear friend to you.. sorry i dont have enough.... AND YOU BETTER GET THIS FUCKING BEAN!!!!! EVEN IF YOU DONT YOU BETTER TELL ME YOU DID!!!!! CUZZ IM SICK AND TIRED OF WASTING S.C. BEANS.... 7-8 GOT CRUSHED IN ROUTE TO HAWAII...


 yea i would make this one count man !! I GOT MY SK CLONES & POLLEN DAMN THAT SHIT SUCKS ABOUT THE CRUSHED SK BEANS JUST THE THOUGHT OF LOST,MISSING OR CRUSHED SK BEANS BRINGS TEARS TO MY EYES


----------



## howak47 (Dec 13, 2010)

So is the name changed to sourcush or is it still sourkush hahah


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 13, 2010)

poplars said:


> haha damn this post made my day....
> 
> I tried to tell him.


lmao..Pop and im trying to tell you nicely its none of your concern i didnt trade with you so you dont need to intervene.yes its a pub forum for all to view but whats right is right and you have nothing to do with this like i said i can pull up post that will make you eat your words because he clearly said what he was going to do a month and a half ago.You only know what you were told.I have a box of pms and damn near 3 pages of me and chi chatting about this on club speedy a month and a half ago which you no nothing about and like you say you dont care so why are you worried about this?


----------



## poplars (Dec 13, 2010)

howak47 said:


> So is the name changed to sourcush or is it still sourkush hahah


I think its now sc... but i'm still kinda torn on it hah




wyteberrywidow said:


> lmao..Pop and im trying to tell you nicely its none of your concern i didnt trade with you so you dont need to intervene.yes its a pub forum for all to view but whats right is right and you have nothing to do with this like i said i can pull up post that will make you eat your words because he clearly said what he was going to do a month and a half ago.



look I tried to tell you it'd be worth it to wait.

twist it any way you fucking want, you just screwed yourself by not waiting.


----------



## howak47 (Dec 13, 2010)

poplars said:


> i think its now sc... But i'm still kinda torn on it hah
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


 yea man u should have waited chi is good to his word


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> as in matter of facts i can pull up posts from the other site club speedy where chi is telling me his boy got the bubba clones and he will ovewrnight it out of his pocket a month ago.do you wnt a link poplars since you want to be right guard?
> 
> He also admitted the way he shipped it was iffy and he should have sent it in a make shift envelope so you cant feel the pen and tht he will plug me with one of the 8 sk beans he has..on club speedy he said he had 8 left not 9.dont know where the extra 1 came from


[email protected] tryna put me on blast... Last time i sent in a makeshift envelope.. 8 of them got crushed in route to the tropics... My man from the tropics said when he opend it it was like sand in there!!!! I have lad sourcush beans then.. Over 50!!! But that still burned me!!!!!!! These beans are like lil soldiers and everyone of there lives count!!!!! And tryna hook people up and bless them with a great experiance there has been many soldiers m.i.a.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea man u should have waited chi is good to his word


all a man has is his word sometimes.... even if you cant put a face to the printing.... some people are who they are wherever they are


----------



## The Snowman (Dec 13, 2010)

theexpress said:


> [email protected] tryna put me on blast... Last time i sent in a makeshift envelope.. 8 of them got crushed in route to the tropics... My man from the tropics said when he opend it it was like sand in there!!!! I have lad sourcush beans then.. Over 50!!! But that still burned me!!!!!!! These beans are like lil soldiers and everyone of there lives count!!!!! And tryna hook people up and bless them with a great experiance there has been many soldiers m.i.a.


hook me up man  i'll do a journal on them and show all the haters how dank they really are 
lmao


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 13, 2010)

Like i said i didnt trade with you so you dont need to tell me nothing about it.lmao its funny how you were saying its irrelevant nd you are done but now you back talking about it.lmao..TRust me kid i didnt screw myself out of nothing it is what it is if he sends it he kept his word if not oh well a lesson learned.
A man keeps his word others do what they want.I know which one i am


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> a mans word is good when you keep it not when you change it every month.Like i said he told me last month he would send clones out of his own pocket A MONTH AGO,now a mmonth passes i ask about it again and what do you know a different word is wait till i move to colorado.
> 
> @ chi how is that putting you on blast when thats what you said out of your words.I just repeated and since you have a right guard here i figure he should know what was said instead trying to run with the qb


 
man wtf is wrong with you papo??? didnt you hear me what ima doing for ur ass??? wtf you keep talking and making me salty??? calamte tu voca pai...... str8 up


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2010)

you need to read your pm'[email protected] wyte...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 13, 2010)

i just did.Chi ur shit full..IM not trying to throw salt on you i just want you boy pop to understand whats what.since he is blocking for you


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> i just did.Chi ur shit full..IM not trying to throw salt on you i just want you boy pop to understand whats what.since he is blocking for you


you gotta understand that poplars has grown and baked on the sourcush.. so therefore he understands... he is from california man.. those cats out there are bored with strains that yall out east would die for... keep that in mind


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 13, 2010)

theexpress said:


> you gotta understand that poplars has grown and baked on the sourcush.. so therefore he understands... he is from california man.. those cats out there are bored with strains that yall out east would die for... keep that in mind


What does that hve to do with him coming to your defense when me n you did a transaction not me+u+him.Therefore what he says is irrelevant.
Also i tried pm you back but ur shit is full


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> What does that hve to do with him coming to your defense when me n you did a transaction not me+u+him.Therefore what he says is irrelevant.
> Also i tried pm you back but ur shit is full


 
sorry about that lots of people asking me for sourcush till this very day... yall need to stop it!!!!! ima delete some


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 13, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i cant beleave olveria got submitted man...... and joe daddy got laid the fuck out nicely.. good [email protected] mac danzig


i thought oliviera was gonna fuck ther other dude up wit kicks.. n dis bitch gets submitted.. lol @ joe stevenson.. i missed he knockout n i was watchin it .. shit was smooth.. and the heavyweights.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i thought oliviera was gonna fuck ther other dude up wit kicks.. n dis bitch gets submitted.. lol @ joe stevenson.. i missed he knockout n i was watchin it .. shit was smooth.. and the heavyweights.


yeah that was buddies first loss..... he was salty...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2010)

The Snowman said:


> hook me up man  i'll do a journal on them and show all the haters how dank they really are
> lmao


 
lol howak already does this for me like 2ce a month almost... hahahahaha

everytime i turn around some s.c. or s.c. cross is getting chopped, and yes howak i changed the name to sourcush.. let dna and r.p. have there sourkush.. we shall have our sourcush


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 13, 2010)

bare passa a gwan!!!! woyyyy! lol wish i had sum sk right now


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> bare passa a gwan!!!! woyyyy! lol wish i had sum sk right now


well you can get sk from dna rasta mon..... but we here grow d gift from jah dat young sourcush... ya nahhh men? respec rasta mon....


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 13, 2010)

lol neva dat mi wan real sc! i dont support boggarts!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> lol neva dat mi wan real sc! i dont support boggarts!


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2010)

anybody got any guesses on what cfm fan ima need to cool 20 1k watt hps/m.h. conversion lights?

ive enevr got down on such a scale..... poplars math is involved in this so therefore you are too lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 13, 2010)

i aint no mathemtician.. but your gonna need fans..with an s


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i aint no mathemtician.. but your gonna need fans..with an s


yeah i know..... but of what caliber?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 13, 2010)

the 465 cfm fans are good for 2 1000 watts maybe 3.Im sure they have bigger ones but roughly 10 of those would do the trick.Or you can get those 8 inch can fans them suckers blow and suck like a 1 dollar hooker coming back for more..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> the 465 cfm fans are good for 2 1000 watts maybe 3.Im sure they have bigger ones but roughly 10 of those would do the trick.Or you can get those 8 inch can fans them suckers blow and suck like a 1 dollar hooker coming back for more..


its gotta be 6 inch cuzz thats the size the reflectors come with...... and instead of 10 smaller fans i think ima need like 2 big ass ones.


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 13, 2010)

Depending on how the lights are arranged I would use 4 or 5 Can 8" Max-Fans (675 cfm/ea) then have 4 trunks of 5 lights each, or 5 trunks with 4 lights each, one fan per trunk. If you have 8" hoods makes it all really easy. Your other option is to split the trunks and then use a single 2000 cfm or so fan (12 or 14" vortex would work) with a some sort of custom junction for the fan. all IMO of course... but that's how I'd tackle it.

Edit: if it has to be 6" u can use collars to cut the 8" to 6" works fine with the max fans. But 6" duct does top out around 500cfm...I think...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Depending on how the lights are arranged I would use 4 or 5 Can 8" Max-Fans (675 cfm/ea) then have 4 trunks of 5 lights each, or 5 trunks with 4 lights each, one fan per trunk. If you have 8" hoods makes it all really easy. Your other option is to split the trunks and then use a single 2000 cfm or so fan (12 or 14" vortex would work) with a some sort of custom junction for the fan. all IMO of course... but that's how I'd tackle it.
> 
> Edit: if it has to be 6" u can use collars to cut the 8" to 6" works fine with the max fans. But 6" duct does top out around 500cfm...I think...


 
awww fuck all that..... i may have to look into a sealed room.... with a water cooled a/c... the kind u aint gotta vent.... any guess on what b.t.u. or 20k lights....?


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 13, 2010)

Also take a look at power consumption & consider reliability. 1 failed fan outta 5 is going to much less of a problem then a central fan that goes down.


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 13, 2010)

3410 BTU's/1k a quick google search yields


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Dec 13, 2010)

any new SC pics anyone?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Also take a look at power consumption & consider reliability. 1 failed fan outta 5 is going to much less of a problem then a central fan that goes down.


i wanna build this room has easily has possible....... i may go less then 20 light at first.... no less then 12 to start thogh... and i mean 12k in bloom plus maybe another 2k m/h veg....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> 5000 btu/1k a quick google search yields


 
oooooo lord!!!!!!!!!!!! the power bill is gonna get ugly


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 13, 2010)

theexpress said:


> oooooo lord!!!!!!!!!!!! the power bill is gonna get ugly


I thought you knew that from 20 1000 watts


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 13, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Depending on how the lights are arranged I would use 4 or 5 Can 8" Max-Fans (675 cfm/ea) then have 4 trunks of 5 lights each, or 5 trunks with 4 lights each, one fan per trunk. If you have 8" hoods makes it all really easy. Your other option is to split the trunks and then use a single 2000 cfm or so fan (12 or 14" vortex would work) with a some sort of custom junction for the fan. all IMO of course... but that's how I'd tackle it.
> 
> Edit: if it has to be 6" u can use collars to cut the 8" to 6" works fine with the max fans. But 6" duct does top out around 500cfm...I think...


That was my next reply


----------



## poplars (Dec 13, 2010)

smokeymcpotz said:


> any new SC pics anyone?


lol I can hook it up with some pics from earlier 

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture450.jpg
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture458.jpg
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture455.jpg

edit: here's a small nug pic

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture460.jpg

juist a reminder to those who don't know already, this is outdoor bud.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I thought you knew that from 20 1000 watts


its all gravey cuzz i aint paying for it... lol i feel bad though....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2010)

somewere underneath all those trichomes.. you will find some weed....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> 3410 BTU's/1k a quick google search yields


awww man i gotta see how much a 70k btu a/c unit will run

its 1300$ 

5,550$ for 20 air cooled mh/hps conversions.. everything included including hangers...

damn i still gotta get dehumidifier, nutes, 5 gal grow bags... lotta dirt...panda film, misc. additives, ect. its looking like around 10k in supplies alone.. not including living fee's


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 13, 2010)

70 btu ac????thAts like a fan


----------



## poplars (Dec 13, 2010)

theexpress said:


> somewere underneath all those trichomes.. you will find some weed....


yep somewhere under there hah


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2010)

smoking on some very properly cured green crack by way of california... this shit is daker looking with red ass hairs and smells very unique... 8 outta 10 all day!!!

also got some sativa leaning and non purpleish grape ape thats only ok.... but i got some bubba also and that shit is da bomb.. smells weaker from being maybe older/dryer batch.. but smokes just how bubba is supposed to!!! also got smaller amounts of blackberry kush, afghani kush, and agant orange.... along with outdoor diesel sk all day and mad oil.... yeah i stay high!


----------



## shinger (Dec 13, 2010)

Ahh the green crack tastes so good. smoked my last nug at JayZ at Bonnaroo. Chi you gonna keep any outdoor SC goin in Colorado? Pops made that shit look fuckin indoor. Grow a fuckin tree of it.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2010)

yea poplars snapped off


----------



## poplars (Dec 13, 2010)

honestly it was the strain man, I grew several other strains and only two of them came out almost as crystally, but it just wasn't the same...

now what's gonna be interesting is when I inbreed this shit outdoors...ooo yes


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 13, 2010)

theexpress said:


> awww man i gotta see how much a 70k btu a/c unit will run
> 
> its 1300$
> 
> ...


7000 or 70000 btu a/c?
damn looks like you will be doing a football feild grow.Alot of spending on tht good luck baii


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> 7000 or 70000 btu a/c?
> damn looks like you will be doing a football feild grow.Alot of spending on tht good luck baii


its not gonna be that big... comeon man.. its just enough to keep me medicated..... it will be a 100% legal grow in compliance with local medical law, and wont violate any federal law, that would warrant a mandatory minimun sentence


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 13, 2010)

as long as your ass is covered then go for it.Shit 20 1000 watts seems like alot but if you can handle it do you baii.But 2 1000 watts can get you a pound a week once dialed in Thats enough meds 4 me at least.But like i said as long as you are covered and legal do your thing that would be a great step up..

I never even asked hoow many plants you plan on putting under each light?


----------



## poplars (Dec 13, 2010)

whew im stoned as fuck on edibles yo.


that NL with sweet god shake mmm.

btw I have a 4 stick block of cannabutter from SK shake after hash making .

dunno if it's gonna be so strong I don't need to concentrate it mor eor not, I would assume so tho . i'll let you all know how that goes.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> as long as your ass is covered then go for it.Shit 20 1000 watts seems like alot but if you can handle it do you baii.But 2 1000 watts can get you a pound a week once dialed in Thats enough meds 4 me at least.But like i said as long as you are covered and legal do your thing that would be a great step up..
> 
> I never even asked hoow many plants you plan on putting under each light?


will be less then 100 plant grow...... i dont want any problems


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 14, 2010)

lol, fucc ya'll n all these dank strains. I'm tryna get my shit together.. i need a fan+filter combo,maybe another tent, Who's gonna donate genetic for this wonderful grow im planning? j/k..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 14, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, fucc ya'll n all these dank strains. I'm tryna get my shit together.. i need a fan+filter combo,maybe another tent, Who's gonna donate genetic for this wonderful grow im planning? j/k..


you know i got you on these mexican sativa seeds... lololol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 14, 2010)

aint none better chi.. i love my mexi...cant waittil march, shit i should be harvesting by then.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 14, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> aint none better chi.. i love my mexi...cant waittil march, shit i should be harvesting by then.


 
im looking to run tahoe, and ograkal og, bubba pheno of sourcush, blackberry kush, the best pheno of the sourpower bx, and the best pheno of the sourcush x bubba kush, and the best pheno of chillberry kush.. see the pattern here? everything is gonna be potent and pungent smelling has hell, hash kush in it, and will bloom in 9 weeks or less... colorado here i come!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 14, 2010)

yea, u know i did the all kush's for a sec.. i might give subcool and a few kush's a go, but i wanna try some old big yieldin shit too, maybe sour d or strawberry d if i can find it..


----------



## poplars (Dec 14, 2010)

I want to find the classic skunk from the old days.... my old hippie buddies tell me to this day it's the best shit they've ever smoked, and they've grown all the modern day dank (not like everything but ya know, all the shit everyone wants kinda thing)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 14, 2010)

poplars said:


> I want to find the classic skunk from the old days.... my old hippie buddies tell me to this day it's the best shit they've ever smoked


i want to try skunk#1 from sensi.. i also want quality. i also wanna try NL and such so i can say i have before the dutch are irrelevant


----------



## poplars (Dec 14, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i want to try skunk#1 from sensi.. i also want quality. i also wanna try NL and such so i can say i have before the dutch are irrelevant



I doubt they have the true one from back then... probably crossed to fuck and they just found a stable pheno and called it skunk no 1... you truly can't trust most of these seedbanks.

however, super sativa seed club if they carry stuff other than sativas may have it, they're probably one of the only truly legit companies out there for truly rare and exotic genetics.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 14, 2010)

poplars said:


> I doubt they have the true one from back then... probably crossed to fuck and they just found a stable pheno and called it skunk no 1... you truly can't trust most of these seedbanks.
> 
> however, super sativa seed club if they carry stuff other than sativas may have it, they're probably one of the only truly legit companies out there for truly rare and exotic genetics.


yea man, sensi is supposedly the real dizzle, ive had nothing but uniformity and quality from them.


----------



## poplars (Dec 14, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yea man, sensi is supposedly the real dizzle, ive had nothing but uniformity and quality from them.



supposidly isn't good enough for something that has been basically lost for 20 years...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 14, 2010)

trouble.. if you want something huge yielding, that smells rank, and gets you lit the fuck up try east coast sour diesel...... takes about 10 weeks to bloom out proper but is worth the wait...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 14, 2010)

also joey weeds c99 x n.l. fits the bill... takes 9 weeks to bloom around.. yields huge buds that are potant, nice hybrid, very low odor level... and what odor it does give off is more fruity floral like then weed like...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 14, 2010)

but i gotta fuck with the kushes..... and also the chemodog family......


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 14, 2010)

i'm a kush lover at heart, you know when u hitting the kush, diesel's as well. i don't wanna involve any long flowering girls on my next go. it seems the dutch didn't get it right wit the flavor, but they hit it on yields. i need a large yielding og somethin again.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 14, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i'm a kush lover at heart, you know when u hitting the kush, diesel's as well. i don't wanna involve any long flowering girls on my next go. it seems the dutch didn't get it right wit the flavor, but they hit it on yields. i need a large yielding og somethin again.


og#18....og kush x skunk


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 14, 2010)

Trouble i agree with the east coast sour deisel smoke is great yeild is great wait is a bit much but im sure you let a 8 week strain go 10 weeks before no biggie..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 14, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Trouble i agree with the east coast sour deisel smoke is great yeild is great wait is a bit much but im sure you let a 8 week strain go 10 weeks before no biggie..


if you let the sourcush go 9-10 weeks thats some real hard hitting shit.. howak already knows that i think...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 14, 2010)

I know my og kush 18 started popping nuts all over so i cut that bitch down.All my reg seeds are showing fem like they were fem seeds must be my luck huh..


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 14, 2010)

ay u guys do i have to wait for the cannabutter to be solid be4 i can use it?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 14, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> ay u guys do i have to wait for the cannabutter to be solid be4 i can use it?


 
no.. you most def. do not..... you can use it in edibles right then and there after its been made and before its alowed to cool and harden


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 14, 2010)

thanks man bout to make some now...how long do u simmer in the butter for


----------



## theexpress (Dec 14, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> thanks man bout to make some now...how long do u simmer in the butter for


to make it or to cook with it? you lost me rasta mon


----------



## poplars (Dec 14, 2010)

simmer for atleast 2 hours


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 14, 2010)

damn man i only found brownies that call for oil


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 14, 2010)

u guys think i should just make cookies?

has anyone made it by the oil method? ive done it and i didnt get great results so was lookin to use butter this time...what u guys think bout the oil method?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 14, 2010)

break up weed, add just enough oil to cover everything,,, put it over real low flame for 25-35min... filter with coffee filter... and use to get fucked up... i like this better then butter.. less messy to me.... i would think the shelf life is longer then butter to cuzz no dairey products involved....


----------



## poplars (Dec 14, 2010)

dude you can put the butter in instead of the oil in the brownie mix and it works just fine....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 14, 2010)

since it would be your first time your prolly better off useing a double boiler instead of just frying/sautee pan...... lil harder to burn your oil this way..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 14, 2010)

poplars said:


> dude you can put the butter in instead of the oil in the brownie mix and it works just fine....


your right... but the butter would have to be warmed to a liq.


----------



## poplars (Dec 14, 2010)

lol yo yo direct simmer in a sause pan? fuck thathahahaha

mix that shit with water and simmer, then put in th e freezer to separate (if you're doing oil) if butter freezer will make it separate faster.


and as far as dairy products are concerned, if I remember right butter can be stored for years


not gettin on you chitown just elaborating because i've done a lot of edibles


----------



## shinger (Dec 14, 2010)

throw a bunch of water and butter in a croc pot. stir every ten minutes or so. bam let sit and scoop the butter chunks offtop of water. also weed butter burns at a lower temp than normal butter when cooking in oven. i always cook 25-50 degrees lower than suggested on box.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 14, 2010)

poplars said:


> lol yo yo direct simmer in a sause pan? fuck thathahahaha
> 
> mix that shit with water and simmer, then put in th e freezer to separate (if you're doing oil) if butter freezer will make it separate faster.
> 
> ...


stop getting on me man!!! lol water with oil???? hmmm... also butter can be tored in the fridge for one month... in the freezer for 4... it goes rancid at room temp for 3-4 days........


----------



## theexpress (Dec 14, 2010)

also salted butter has a lomger shelf life at 5 months........ the salt acts has a preservative


----------



## theexpress (Dec 14, 2010)

you were right on the water tho poplars....... i didnt know i ad to add any and i have never used water in makking canna oil... always made hefty amounts like least 2 oz or more trim... took a decent amount of oil... and at low burn it never burnt.. but i was always vigil


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 14, 2010)

ive made butter be4 and oil but the oil in the brownies didnt work for me very well...but i got some canna cookies in the oven right now i used butter and two pots one with water and the butter in a pot over the top simmered for 45mins and now im bakin!...let u guys know how it turned out


----------



## poplars (Dec 14, 2010)

oh shit 4 months in the freezer huh? well thats not too bad I can work with it...

I just ate a brownie 40 mins ago from the sk shake after bubble hash making's butter . hopefully it's strong enough to not need to concentrate the butter more.


----------



## poplars (Dec 14, 2010)

so chitown I have that SK clone... I was wondering if you could tell me if this is the bubba pheno or diesel . . . ima go through my pics and try to use deduction but maybe you might make it easier on me...

it has purple stems so I know for sure its either the purple bubba pheno or the diesel pheno..

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture493.jpg

edit: 

actually it looks so different now compared to when I first germinated them and when I was growing it outside theres pretty much no way I can compare it to the past.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 14, 2010)

I would be surprised if its not the deisel pheno.


----------



## poplars (Dec 14, 2010)

yeah it kinda looks like it but its really hard to tell maybe if I nursed it back to prime health it'd show me those big fat leaves and really make it obvious what pheno, but this is so subtle I gotta ask the breeder


----------



## poplars (Dec 14, 2010)

well if you look at this pic...

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/Picture039.jpg

thats the bubba pheno when I first planted it..

those leaves look a lot like this

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture493.jpg


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 14, 2010)

The first pic leaves look way more fatter.Way more.I do see the similarity but i still think thats a deisel pheno.When chi comes he can clear it up if im wrong


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2010)

i cant even tell you from that pic poplars.......... bud her out.. i can tell for sure by early bloom.. or if it was from seed in veg. clones more tricky


----------



## poplars (Dec 15, 2010)

yeah for sure I had the same feeling... 

I'll do a mini-flower with some CFLs, make some seeds while I'm at it....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 15, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah for sure I had the same feeling...
> 
> I'll do a mini-flower with some CFLs, make some seeds while I'm at it....


 bright idea, are you veggin for outdoors soon as well, and does it cold by the desert mayne?


----------



## poplars (Dec 15, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> bright idea, are you veggin for outdoors soon as well, and does it cold by the desert mayne?


not putting ANYTHING outdoors until atleast march, I'll have to figure something out.

yes it gets very cold here in the winter, right now we have lows of 15 and 20


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 15, 2010)

poplars said:


> not putting ANYTHING outdoors until atleast march, I'll have to figure something out.
> 
> yes it gets very cold here in the winter, right now we have lows of 15 and 20


Shit that sounds like over here now..Yesterday was 15 high of 19 today same shit freezing asses off.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 15, 2010)

yea we gettin could in the southeast too.. must so call thas like 75 all year huh ?


----------



## poplars (Dec 15, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yea we gettin could in the southeast too.. must so call thas like 75 all year huh ?


yeah that's so-cal for sure....

they don't have the same dynamics as I do up here, I think my bud will always turn out different then theirs. can't say better or worse as I don't know for sure, haven't met a grower like me that grew down there....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 15, 2010)

there is no grower like you, or even a stoner that i kno of.


----------



## poplars (Dec 15, 2010)

hah thanks bro... I try to take it to a whole nother level in my own way haha


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2010)

waking up to a bowl of blackberry kush and oil


----------



## poplars (Dec 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> waking up to a bowl of blackberry kush and oil


thats the same strain I had a clone of that went too far into flowering and died.... the calyxes were straight PURPLE....and it smelled like strong blackberries....


btw if I can find my smaller pots I'm gonna germ all 5 of those Sk seeds today

and those brownies worked out well, they weren't epic strong but 2 brownies and I had a nice chll back body high and passed out easily.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> waking up to a bowl of blackberry kush and oil


lucky ass sob lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2010)

poplars said:


> thats the same strain I had a clone of that went too far into flowering and died.... the calyxes were straight PURPLE....and it smelled like strong blackberries....
> 
> 
> btw if I can find my smaller pots I'm gonna germ all 5 of those Sk seeds today
> ...


oooh your gonna germ the rest of your s.c. beans??

yeah the blackberry kush is dank.. got 2 phenos.. one leafier leaning more og... that one has zero purpleing in it.. the other is more blueberry dom, but with mad og stillin it.... that one has purple streaks all threw it.. taste just exactly like blackberries.. iw ill be growing some of her... she will be amoung the elite


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> lucky ass sob lol


lol what can i say....


----------



## poplars (Dec 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> oooh your gonna germ the rest of your s.c. beans??
> 
> yeah the blackberry kush is dank.. got 2 phenos.. one leafier leaning more og... that one has zero purpleing in it.. the other is more blueberry dom, but with mad og stillin it.... that one has purple streaks all threw it.. taste just exactly like blackberries.. iw ill be growing some of her... she will be amoung the elite


 yep germing the rest... hopefully I get a bubba pheno or I'm gonna have to do a quick seed batch!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2010)

poplars said:


> yep germing the rest... hopefully I get a bubba pheno or I'm gonna have to do a quick seed batch!


yeah has pretty has the diesel pheno looks.... ima be honest here i dont really care for it.... its missing something that the bubba pheno has an abudence of.... i wont be running the diesel pheno at all in Co. only the best pheno's of the best strains..


when i named the strain sourcush..... i was smoking on some bubba dom..... and it fit the name to the fullest


----------



## poplars (Dec 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> yeah has pretty has the diesel pheno looks.... ima be honest here i dont really care for it.... its missing something that the bubba pheno has an abudence of.... i wont be running the diesel pheno at all in Co. only the best pheno's of the best strains..
> 
> 
> when i named the strain sourcush..... i was smoking on some bubba dom..... and it fit the name to the fullest


that name is gonna be hard to get to spread, I mean changing kush to cush just makes 0 sense to me . . . I can't help but mention it because the only reason its called 'kush' is not because its just some made up name, its the hindu kush mountain range...

so idk man... wish there was another mountain range that would work great for that hahaha..

and yeah, I've noticed the diesel pheno looks way better than it really is... it straight looks amazing I could probably sell taht bud for top dollar because of its bag appeal, but the bubba pheno is the one that truly takes the cake for the best.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2010)

poplars said:


> that name is gonna be hard to get to spread, I mean changing kush to cush just makes 0 sense to me . . . I can't help but mention it because the only reason its called 'kush' is not because its just some made up name, its the hindu kush mountain range...
> 
> so idk man... wish there was another mountain range that would work great for that hahaha..
> 
> and yeah, I've noticed the diesel pheno looks way better than it really is... it straight looks amazing I could probably sell taht bud for top dollar because of its bag appeal, but the bubba pheno is the one that truly takes the cake for the best.


i know its gonna be hard to get down, but the name is now sourcush..... not at all to be confused with r.p's fake sourkush.. aka fake headband.. or dna's fake sourkush...got knows wtf really is in that shit


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 15, 2010)

Lol yeah Cush doesn't fit, the only time i have ever heard Cush is when people are trying to talk about Kush, but they spell it with a C. And now in this thread.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5041174]Lol yeah Cush doesn't fit, the only time i have ever heard Cush is when people are trying to talk about Kush, but they spell it with a C. And now in this thread.[/QUOTE]


lol ........................ i feel ya... should we just call it chitowns sourkush..... or sourcush?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 15, 2010)

poplars said:


> that name is gonna be hard to get to spread, I mean changing kush to cush just makes 0 sense to me . . . I can't help but mention it because the only reason its called 'kush' is not because its just some made up name, its the hindu kush mountain range...
> 
> so idk man... wish there was another mountain range that would work great for that hahaha..
> 
> and yeah, I've noticed the diesel pheno looks way better than it really is... it straight looks amazing I could probably sell taht bud for top dollar because of its bag appeal, but the bubba pheno is the one that truly takes the cake for the best.


Colorado rocky Kush.. and kush's like og n bubba are not related to hindu or afghan kush such.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Colorado rocky Kush.. and kush's like og n bubba are not related to hindu or afghan kush such.


your wrong has hell on the bubba....... bubba {bubblegum x KUSH}.....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2010)

Wrong has hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2010)

KUSH= landrace indicas from a 500 mile mountain range that is part of the himalayas..the highest point is in the chitral region... and the landraces kushes from there are the best in the world...... this stretch of mountains is from afganistan to pakistan... the higher up in the mountains you get.. the more indica the plants are.......


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 15, 2010)

i always thought bubba was an og cross.

edit: chi u think i could mix kief n coke n cook thats shit, or weed even ?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i always thought bubba was an og cross.


fuccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccck noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!

and that smell that og puts off is not kushy...... its like a pineseol meets gasoline smell...... and now stupid people think that the chemdog like stink is what kushes supposed to smell like... 

but bubba has zero og or chemdog family in it


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2010)

bubba is like a sweet, juicey, fruityish, kushy, hashy, pungent type strain......


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2010)

while i would describe og hash like stank... almost rancid smelling at first wiff...... fuelish/gassy/chemy/ .... highs is more hybrid to, while bubba=100% indica!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> fuccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccck noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!
> 
> and that smell that og puts off is not kushy...... its like a pineseol meets gasoline smell...... and now stupid people think that the chemdog like stink is what kushes supposed to smell like...
> 
> but bubba has zero og or chemdog family in it


cool, good to kno.. i love that offensive chem fam stench.. but i love the kushy kush's too.. theyre on my list


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> cool, good to kno.. i love that offensive chem fam stench.. but i love the kushy kush's too.. theyre on my list


 
yeah the chemdog smell/taste are nutty!!!! but there high can grow old..... the diesel pheno on my sc'z turned out like a grapefruit/slightly rancid smell....... its got a plain old marjuana kinda taste though.... doesnt taste bad all.. it just taste like every other dank almost... the bubba is sour, skunky, funky, kushy, and taste just like that when burned... the high is fucking hella indica.. like near pure.... while the high on the diesel pheno is like 60/40-70/30 indica.... that along the taste thing makes me wanna disscontinue that diesel pheno


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 15, 2010)

guess its time to bx..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> yeah the chemdog smell/taste are nutty!!!! but there high can grow old..... the diesel pheno on my sc'z turned out like a grapefruit/slightly rancid smell....... its got a plain old marjuana kinda taste though.... doesnt taste bad all.. it just taste like every other dank almost... the bubba is sour, skunky, funky, kushy, and taste just like that when burned... the high is fucking hella indica.. like near pure.... while the high on the diesel pheno is like 60/40-70/30 indica.... that along the taste thing makes me wanna disscontinue that diesel pheno


So r u taking a sk bubba dom male and sk bubba dom fem to make seeds hopefully eliminating the deisel dom sk??
Im still new to the breeding but i got some sour d pollen that i plan on using on the deadhead og and tahoe og..Maybe even the ghs bubba kush until i start my pre 98 bubbas bx2.Still waaiting for those to arrive.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 15, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i always thought bubba was an og cross.
> 
> edit: chi u think i could mix kief n coke n cook thats shit, or weed even ?


 idk if u saw the edit. but man i hate wait'n.. im bout to germ some seeds tonight.
wbw u got a killa stash right there if u do that.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2010)

what ima do is this... try to dilute it by doing what i always do.. take my most dank indica like male and X it to my dankest most indica female..... and in mean time kill any diesel doms, and only clone the bubba!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> idk if u saw the edit. but man i hate wait'n.. im bout to germ some seeds tonight.
> wbw u got a killa stash right there if u do that.


 
no you cant... the temp it takes to make cocaine transform from a salt to a base is more then enough to burn any thc


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> So r u taking a sk bubba dom male and sk bubba dom fem to make seeds hopefully eliminating the deisel dom sk??
> Im still new to the breeding but i got some sour d pollen that i plan on using on the deadhead og and tahoe og..Maybe even the ghs bubba kush until i start my pre 98 bubbas bx2.Still waaiting for those to arrive.


so your tryna copy me to???? how very dirty of you... bet you mines will be better.....lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> what ima do is this... try to dilute it by doing what i always do.. take my most dank indica like male and X it to my dankest most indica female..... and in mean time kill any diesel doms, and only clone the bubba!!!!


OK sounds like a plan then.
What do you think crossing it back to a pre 98 bubba will make it solid indica then?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 15, 2010)

preciate, cuz i was damn sure bout to try it.
so it'll be sc fem seeds huh? or clone only?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> OK sounds like a plan then.
> What do you think crossing it back to a pre 98 bubba will make it solid indica then?


 
i will tell you like this... i will prolly never be able to find this particuler bubba i used in the cross......... all the other bubba ive smoked just hasnt been the same has that particuler pheno of that particuler strain available to me at that particuler time... i got the beans from b.o.g. off overgrow.com years ago!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

like in 2001 years ago!!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> so your tryna copy me to???? how very dirty of you... bet you mines will be better.....lol


Why would you say tht??not trying to copy at all nor am im trying to compete.You can have the crown on it.
I just want to see what i can make myself with the help from a dear friend.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i will tell you like this... i will prolly never be able to find this particuler bubba i used in the cross......... all the other bubba ive smoked just hasnt been the same has that particuler pheno of that particuler strain available to me at that particuler time... i got the beans from b.o.g. off overgrow.com years ago!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> like in 2001 years ago!!!!


CHi i know..I knew when you were chitownexpress surprised you dont remember me from then..When you and gg13 used to go back and forth and he and other people were trying there best to turn everyone gainst you.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> CHi i know..I knew when you were chitownexpress surprised you dont remember me from then..When you and gg13 used to go back and forth and he and other people were trying there best to turn everyone gainst you.


 
lol i do remeber you from then.. you been tryna grab my sourcush for over a year now


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol i do remeber you from then.. you been tryna grab my sourcush for over a year now


LmaH so you do remember...Moal


----------



## poplars (Dec 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol ........................ i feel ya... should we just call it chitowns sourkush..... or sourcush?


I've been telling everyone it's chitowns sour kush... nobody mixes that up for the headband bs because they'll google chitowns sour kush and not find it .


I'd say if that's an option for you you should hella stick to it because I've already been telling people that's what it is .


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2010)

poplars said:


> I've been telling everyone it's chitowns sour kush... nobody mixes that up for the headband bs because they'll google chitowns sour kush and not find it .
> 
> 
> I'd say if that's an option for you you should hella stick to it because I've already been telling people that's what it is .


 
ok you win man.... it just makes me sick seeing so many soo called "sourkush" grows........ you know what im saying!!!???

cuzz i didnt give those mother fuckers any seeds... sourkush it is... once again fuck you dna!!!!!!!! damn metrosexualy european homos!!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 15, 2010)

Correct me if im wrong but is one of those guys from dna was or in cypress hills.I mean he looks just like that dude tht sings dr greenthumb.lmao
But chitown sourkush fits it right.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 15, 2010)

nice family tree,that will answer questions


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Correct me if im wrong but is one of those guys from dna was or in cypress hills.I mean he looks just like that dude tht sings dr greenthumb.lmao
> But chitown sourkush fits it right.


 
are you talking about b real?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2010)

Dwezelitsame said:


>


 
???
................


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> are you talking about b real?


yeah is that the guy from dna or a look alike


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> yeah is that the guy from dna or a look alike


 he rappin about sourkush... lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 15, 2010)

lookalike, DnA is Don n Aaron. i ain't gon, every headband i germed was dank as hell, just a low ass yield.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lookalike, DnA is Don n Aaron. i ain't gon, every headband i germed was dank as hell, just a low ass yield.


 
lol they dont got that 707....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 15, 2010)

nah, its a cross they made on their own, i could care less about the name tho, shit was dank.. might be better then 707, and its in seed form. it does gimme da sweaty headband feeling tho.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 15, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lookalike, DnA is Don n Aaron. i ain't gon, every headband i germed was dank as hell, just a low ass yield.


Yeah my headband looks like it will give me a small yeild but whatever..didnt you seed your headband


----------



## poplars (Dec 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> ok you win man.... it just makes me sick seeing so many soo called "sourkush" grows........ you know what im saying!!!???
> 
> cuzz i didnt give those mother fuckers any seeds... sourkush it is... once again fuck you dna!!!!!!!! damn metrosexualy european homos!!!!


for sure bro I know what you're saying...

but nobody will mistake the chitown sour kush


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 15, 2010)

i have headband crosses n sum from a hermie ..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2010)

i found this pretty nasty,, thought i would share... only in chicago man....http://www.ourstrangeworld.net/index.php/main/article/a_recipe_for_meatloaf/


----------



## poplars (Dec 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i found this pretty nasty,, thought i would share... only in chicago man....http://www.ourstrangeworld.net/index.php/main/article/a_recipe_for_meatloaf/


hahaha thats some shit straight out of south park!


except it was chili


----------



## theexpress (Dec 16, 2010)

poplars said:


> hahaha thats some shit straight out of south park!
> 
> 
> except it was chili


ohh my god... we ate kenny...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 16, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i found this pretty nasty,, thought i would share... only in chicago man....http://www.ourstrangeworld.net/index.php/main/article/a_recipe_for_meatloaf/


Now thats gangsta talk about getting rid of the body.


----------



## poplars (Dec 16, 2010)

theexpress said:


> ohh my god... we ate kenny...


actually it was scott tendermans parents . . . . cartman fed them to him....

LOL it was epic


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 16, 2010)

poplars said:


> actually it was scott tendermans parents . . . . cartman fed them to him....
> 
> LOL it was epic


I remeber that episode after that nobody dared got on cartmans bad side..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 16, 2010)

WHOA... lol where is howak?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 16, 2010)

in his garden growin his ass off lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 16, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I remeber that episode after that nobody dared got on cartmans bad side..


lol.. i ain seen SP in years.. im more of a adult swim guy


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 16, 2010)

hahaha i watch adult swim every night its my shit family guy, king of tha hill, squidbillys, dont touch tha damn trim lol!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 16, 2010)

inspiration for the day... vintage chicago shit circulation 98-99.......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Skn3g-LaIjw&nofeather=True


----------



## theexpress (Dec 16, 2010)

theese dudes str8 fin ball rollin=vicelords... but they make that good murder music...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPdYdUG9NGs&nofeather=True


----------



## theexpress (Dec 16, 2010)

the course to this and beat is just raw has hell......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddBGNgfJLBw&nofeather=True


----------



## theexpress (Dec 16, 2010)

one of my all time favorites.......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZiWX3R9j3Q


----------



## theexpress (Dec 16, 2010)

i like to overdose on some SOURKUSH and let this ride.........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ALkTTzwjeo&nofeather=True


----------



## howak47 (Dec 16, 2010)

[youtube]E91PAHRpwvo&feature=youtube_gdata[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 16, 2010)

classic ass track.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsOWMJVNbAU&nofeather=True


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 16, 2010)

Looking good Howak looking real good.What size pots are those?Seems to do those plants justice..
I have a deadhead freak tht looks like the bubba freak


----------



## theexpress (Dec 16, 2010)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]E91PAHRpwvo&feature=youtube_gdata[/youtube]


both phenos will purple up dont worry


----------



## theexpress (Dec 16, 2010)

those buds dry, and cured look like purple turds rolled around in sugar... that sweetness your smelling is gonna be smellying like grape bubbalicious bubble gum.... it will even have the purple smell taste to it...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 16, 2010)

i cant get over the fact that the sourkush is still the frostiest plant ever even compared to soo much other shit... makes me proud! its like you cant even focus on it cuzz the crystals always make it look fuzzy...


----------



## poplars (Dec 16, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i cant get over the fact that the sourkush is still the frostiest plant ever even compared to soo much other shit... makes me proud! its like you cant even focus on it cuzz the crystals always make it look fuzzy...


straight up bro I'm still in shock myself... . like I can't believe I grew that kinda thing haha...

after a few years of growing it MAYBE I'll get used to it


----------



## theexpress (Dec 16, 2010)

you still got 5 months on that bulb howak.... remeber you only use that light half the day....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 16, 2010)

poplars said:


> straight up bro I'm still in shock myself... . like I can't believe I grew that kinda thing haha...
> 
> after a few years of growing it MAYBE I'll get used to it


i got a deacde cultivating it and im not even used to it yet!!!!!! hopefully the colorado dispenseries got lotta money.....


----------



## poplars (Dec 16, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i got a deacde cultivating it and im not even used to it yet!!!!!! hopefully the colorado dispenseries got lotta money.....


hahahahahaha hell yeah that shit is gonna hit colorado like the storm of the century!!!


I knew you'd change your life bro, good fuckin job man


----------



## theexpress (Dec 16, 2010)

poplars said:


> hahahahahaha hell yeah that shit is gonna hit colorado like the storm of the century!!!
> 
> 
> I knew you'd change your life bro, good fuckin job man


hopefully this goes threw... its already set up..... only thing that could maybe fuck this up is underfunding.... i got 10k on it and counting....... buddy is gonna need no less then 16k....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 16, 2010)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]E91PAHRpwvo&feature=youtube_gdata


lookin stank my dude.


----------



## poplars (Dec 16, 2010)

theexpress said:


> hopefully this goes threw... its already set up..... only thing that could maybe fuck this up is underfunding.... i got 10k on it and counting....... buddy is gonna need no less then 16k....


you'll get it bro, it is time.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 16, 2010)

what size carbon scrubber do yall think i would need for a 12k watt flower room?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 16, 2010)

How many scrubbers would be the ??At least 3-4 of the biggest oness.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 16, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> How many scrubbers would be the ??At least 3-4 of the biggest oness.


3-4 ??? why soo many?


----------



## shinger (Dec 16, 2010)

Na chi get one like 14" X 48". 

sidenote: watching gangland about 4corner hustlers in chitown. dudes are insane.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 16, 2010)

n a ozone gen'rator


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 16, 2010)

theexpress said:


> 3-4 ??? why soo many?


My bad im still stuck on the 20 1000 watts.But i dont think 1 will cover it tho.If you want odor out it has to be a nice sized 1.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 16, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> My bad im still stuck on the 20 1000 watts.But i dont think 1 will cover it tho.If you want odor out it has to be a nice sized 1.


so what size??? how bout a 6 inch....?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 16, 2010)

theexpress said:


> so what size??? how bout a 6 inch....?


Honestly I think you will need more than one.But i would go with a big one get the duct attachment so it can fit with your 6 inch fan/reflector.Like trouble sid a ozone generator may be needed for such a large grow..


----------



## shinger (Dec 16, 2010)

http://www.phreshfilter.com/selector.php

Get the biggest one. 6" wont cut it. if your going to have a high cfm fan then you want as much filter area as possible so your not taking away the power from the fans.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 16, 2010)

shinger said:


> http://www.phreshfilter.com/selector.php
> 
> Get the biggest one. 6" wont cut it. if your going to have a high cfm fan then you want as much filter area as possible so your not taking away the power from the fans.


 
what yall think about 2 of these to cool 12 hps lights http://cgi.ebay.com/Can-Fan-Max-12-12-Inch-1708-CFM-vortex-ecoplus-active-/130461593787?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e601df0bb


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 16, 2010)

theexpress said:


> what yall think about 2 of these to cool 12 hps lights http://cgi.ebay.com/Can-Fan-Max-12-12-Inch-1708-CFM-vortex-ecoplus-active-/130461593787?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e601df0bb


I think you found what you need..


----------



## howak47 (Dec 16, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I think you found what you need..


 yea that will def work chi


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 16, 2010)

Find some filters to fit those fans and you should be straight.


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 16, 2010)

yo howak wat size bulb is that? and how much does it run up ur bill...like is it noticable?


----------



## orionhcca (Dec 17, 2010)

how can i get these sk seeds? ....i also have some sk and bubba ima gonna try to get pics soon


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 17, 2010)

orionhcca said:


> how can i get these sk seeds? ....i also have some sk and bubba ima gonna try to get pics soon


 I dont think you can get the chitown sour kush but all the other knockoff sour kushes you can get online.Chitown sour kush is discontinued until further notice.The only thing you can do is see the chitown sour kush in action.Trust me i wish i had it too.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 17, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> yo howak wat size bulb is that? and how much does it run up ur bill...like is it noticable?


I think its the 400 watt bulb if im not mistaken.Your bill would probably go up 20-30 dollars at most.


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 17, 2010)

i have a 250watt hps and a 96watt cmh thinkin bout gettin a ballast for it...idk wat imma do for a ballast though becuase u cant get the digi ones here...they hand u a big black with wires and a non-electrician like me is like uhhhhh?...im wondering if i get one of those ballasts i could strip a power cord and wire it to the ballast to plug into the wall?? u think that would work>....also here the bill is more exspenisive so it might be around $80-100 u think that b noticable?


----------



## orionhcca (Dec 17, 2010)

damn lol im in the chi to


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 17, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> i have a 250watt hps and a 96watt cmh thinkin bout gettin a ballast for it...idk wat imma do for a ballast though becuase u cant get the digi ones here...they hand u a big black with wires and a non-electrician like me is like uhhhhh?...im wondering if i get one of those ballasts i could strip a power cord and wire it to the ballast to plug into the wall?? u think that would work>....also here the bill is more exspenisive so it might be around $80-100 u think that b noticable?


do you use the 250 watt?If so how much is your bill with that?


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 17, 2010)

no i dont use im using cfls...cuz i donno how much its gonna be on my electrical bill as its already 1k a month...so im not to sure bout using the cmh or hps...tryna find all that out now


----------



## poplars (Dec 17, 2010)

time to start my day with a SK with sweet god cookie 

this time I added nutmeg, cinnemon, and walnuts to help with the flavor (and it did.) 

they're pretty effective, not as mindblowing as my last batch (1 cookie gave me a whitey.) but this is perfect to the point where 1 cookie gives me a NICE high that is perfect.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 17, 2010)

poplars said:


> time to start my day with a SK with sweet god cookie
> 
> this time I added nutmeg, cinnemon, and walnuts to help with the flavor (and it did.)
> 
> they're pretty effective, not as mindblowing as my last batch (1 cookie gave me a whitey.) but this is perfect to the point where 1 cookie gives me a NICE high that is perfect.


Sounds like you be baking up every morning.I cant wait to do my own cookins and brownies..Sounds deelish


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 17, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> no i dont use im using cfls...cuz i donno how much its gonna be on my electrical bill as its already 1k a month...so im not to sure bout using the cmh or hps...tryna find all that out now


Whats the total cfl wattage you are using?If its 250 or 400 it wont be much of a difference as its the same wattage.


----------



## poplars (Dec 17, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Sounds like you be baking up every morning.I cant wait to do my own cookins and brownies..Sounds deelish



well a batch lasts me a while. I have 2 sticks of cannabutter frozen in the freezer from this batch and I'll likely use it in 2 weeks


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 17, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Whats the total cfl wattage you are using?If its 250 or 400 it wont be much of a difference as its the same wattage.


i thhought about that but artent cfls more energy efficient meaning that they put our wayy more lumens and output as compared to input?

i use about 181watts


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 17, 2010)

i believe my 400 added 30 to 40 on mine.


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 17, 2010)

ight thanks man also is there away to hook up an analog ballast to plug into the wall?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 17, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> i thhought about that but artent cfls more energy efficient meaning that they put our wayy more lumens and output as compared to input?
> 
> i use about 181watts


Wattas are watts nothing different about that.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2010)

how the fuck is your electric. bill a stack??????? do you live in an arcade??? a 250 watt light wont bring up your bill hardly any.. i know because ive grown with one for years all stealthy...its great for a 2 x 2 area.... ive pulled has much has half a pound from a single harvest of 8 plants


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2010)

threw the breaking down of elbows i have found 2 more sk beans!!!!! they big ass hell and tiger stripey!!!! from outdoor diesel sk.... one was from my bubba sk i grew outside this year and had been saving.....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 17, 2010)

So those are s1s right..Save those for a rainy day


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> So those are s1s right..Save those for a rainy day


yeah they are!!! except i didnt purposely make them...


----------



## poplars (Dec 17, 2010)

theexpress said:


> how the fuck is your electric. bill a stack??????? do you live in an arcade??? a 250 watt light wont bring up your bill hardly any.. i know because ive grown with one for years all stealthy...its great for a 2 x 2 area.... ive pulled has much has half a pound from a single harvest of 8 plants


thats pretty impressive... if I'm ever in a shitty point in my life that I have to grow indoors I'll do this.... hope to god that day NEVER comes...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2010)

im back up to 10 sk beans...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2010)

poplars said:


> thats pretty impressive... if I'm ever in a shitty point in my life that I have to grow indoors I'll do this.... hope to god that day NEVER comes...


i never pulled less then 5 ounces... and that was only with 2 plants but they was kinda beastly all trained proper


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 17, 2010)

how much for da 10 pc. chitown.. j/p
congrats on that

edit: lol, did u see ben henderson get kicked in the face off the cage on some ninja shit last night, i was goin for him but that kick was brutal.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> how much for da 10 pc. chitown.. j/p
> congrats on that
> 
> edit: lol, did u see ben henderson get kicked in the face off the cage on some ninja shit last night, i was goin for him but that kick was brutal.


lol smooth get knock da fuck out......


man im still waiting for a date for the dos santos/velasquez fight...... thats gonna be epic


----------



## poplars (Dec 17, 2010)

started germinating the last 4 SK beans I have 

hopefully I get the bubba pheno in a female.. if not I'll just make more seeds.

edit: heres a pic

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture494.jpg

they look h ella nice haha. 

that debris is just some soil from the tool I used to move them around. I put h2o2 in with the water as I always do to prevent any infections.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 17, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol smooth get knock da fuck out......
> 
> 
> man im still waiting for a date for the dos santos/velasquez fight...... thats gonna be epic


 hell yea, i aint pickin nobody for that shit. i'm pretty sure imma see a ko tho..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> hell yea, i aint pickin nobody for that shit. i'm pretty sure imma see a ko tho..


you already know were i stand......... JDS baby.... cain is no fighter..... he is a wrestler first.... and his chin is more then a little suspect...... jds=cyborg


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 17, 2010)

lol, u think cain aint been train'n hard? but jds do have that killer instinct when he fights.


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 17, 2010)

i have a pretty big sized house and theres 7 of us...and cuz of wur i live its more expensive neway...but it all kinda works out cuz u get paid nice


----------



## poplars (Dec 17, 2010)

poplars said:


> started germinating the last 4 SK beans I have
> 
> hopefully I get the bubba pheno in a female.. if not I'll just make more seeds.
> 
> ...




didn't notice this post chitown???

last 4 seeds you sent me


----------



## theexpress (Dec 18, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, u think cain aint been train'n hard? but jds do have that killer instinct when he fights.


im sure cain has been trainning real hard he is a cardio freak...... he lacks one hit k.o. power.. he is more like a punches in bunches puncher... his form is no were has good has jds.. the only good flurry i ever seen him land was on a washed up big nog.... he has only been in mma/professional fighting for 1.5 years.... jds hits waaaaay harder, has a granite chin, and has crazy cat like take down defense.... REMINDS ME ALOT OF A PRIME CHUCK LIDDEL BUT MUCH BIGGER, with better form on his punches... my mans uppercuts start from his toes and leaves threw his fist.... everytime he hits his victem anywere all you hear is a loud ass thud..... cain is gonna want this fight to be on the ground on top of jds and hitting him from the top.... jds wants to knock cain out on his feet.... 

you guys think what cain did to brock was impressive??? brock is a big pussy

cain is a glorifed ass wrestler... div one elite...

jds=unbeaten 18-0 brazillian kickboxing champ, 12-1 in m.m.a. decorated bjj champ in brazil despite not even being a blackbelt yet........ has the waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better trainning camp to... comeon man... spider silva, machida, big nog, lil nog, jose aldo, mark munoz, ect ect


----------



## theexpress (Dec 18, 2010)

poplars said:


> didn't notice this post chitown???
> 
> last 4 seeds you sent me


yeah i saw that bro


----------



## poplars (Dec 18, 2010)

theexpress said:


> yeah i saw that bro


oh well thought you'd say something I mean it is kinda cool eh?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 18, 2010)

veg them big like you did last time!!!!!! mayb give them a lil hps light if ya can, or some window outdoor sun when its not soo cold


----------



## theexpress (Dec 18, 2010)

man ima be giving up alot moving to colorado.... ima be far has hell from my family, my girl, my folkks, everybody.... but i guess its all worth it to follow a dream huh??? has of right now i dont plan on making this a long ass thing like least 1 year but maybe 2... but who knows.... maybe when im out there i will wanna die there and be burried there..... told my girl she could come with to live, but she wont elave her family.... bitter/sweet situation


----------



## poplars (Dec 18, 2010)

theexpress said:


> man ima be giving up alot moving to colorado.... ima be far has hell from my family, my girl, my folkks, everybody.... but i guess its all worth it to follow a dream huh??? has of right now i dont plan on making this a long ass thing like least 1 year but maybe 2... but who knows.... maybe when im out there i will wanna die there and be burried there..... told my girl she could come with to live, but she wont elave her family.... bitter/sweet situation


 its worth it for the dream bro......


maybe one day she'll realize you got it right by moving and hse'll come along, if not then she's just not a part of the big picture bro.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 18, 2010)

poplars said:


> its worth it for the dream bro......
> 
> 
> maybe one day she'll realize you got it right by moving and hse'll come along, if not then she's just not a part of the big picture bro.


i was just informed that price is no option... i will have a state of the fucking art grow room......... i dont know my area yet, or am in between a vented and a sealed room....


----------



## poplars (Dec 18, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i was just informed that price is no option... i will have a state of the fucking art grow room......... i dont know my area yet, or am in between a vented and a sealed room....


hmm, sealed sounds nice but ridiculously harder...


btw I"m stoned as fuck on an SK x sweet god edible  effective cookies indeed


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 18, 2010)

yea chi brocks a pussy but this jds cain fight goin b a good one...both dangerous in different aspects of the sport...both KO capabilities...gonna be interesting this is the type of fight my mmoney stays in my wallet and my mouth closed until the results...def npot goin miss that matchup....btw im debating wur i should move to i been considering colorado but my wife not likin that too much...so i might just move bac to VT.. if i go to VT i will def. get my cargivers lisence asap...but i dont wanna b a caregiver i want my own i aint tryna grow for moms i wanna grow for me...i kno i can get my records from drs out there to get my card but ahhh decisions decisions lol!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 18, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i was just informed that price is no option... i will have a state of the fucking art grow room......... i dont know my area yet, or am in between a vented and a sealed room....


Touchdown!!!!I aint no liar chally Lmao...It worked out this time
P.S. I look like my avatar now...LMAO


----------



## theexpress (Dec 18, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Touchdown!!!!I aint no liar chally Lmao...It worked out this time
> P.S. I look like my avatar now...LMAO


chi chiggity chooo chooooooooo... cuzz if it didnt come this time i was gonna kill you... lol 1 outta 3


----------



## theexpress (Dec 18, 2010)

lol he is too bizzy tryna germ that shit he cant reply


----------



## theexpress (Dec 18, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> yea chi brocks a pussy but this jds cain fight goin b a good one...both dangerous in different aspects of the sport...both ko capabilities...gonna be interesting this is the type of fight my mmoney stays in my wallet and my mouth closed until the results...def npot goin miss that matchup....btw im debating wur i should move to i been considering colorado but my wife not likin that too much...so i might just move bac to vt.. If i go to vt i will def. Get my cargivers lisence asap...but i dont wanna b a caregiver i want my own i aint tryna grow for moms i wanna grow for me...i kno i can get my records from drs out there to get my card but ahhh decisions decisions lol!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~dos santos all day nukka!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AND PLEASE cain has tko power at best.......


----------



## howak47 (Dec 18, 2010)

What up everybody got some nice sk pics coming up in a second


----------



## howak47 (Dec 18, 2010)

ONLY GOT A COUPLE DAYS TILL HARVEST IF THAT


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 18, 2010)

Lovely howak just lovely.Chi you already know what im doing..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 18, 2010)

thats damn near ready howak


----------



## howak47 (Dec 18, 2010)

theexpress said:


> thats damn near ready howak


 yea iam drying some stuff out for a buddy then kit will be the sourkush turn maybe monday heres a video of outlawzarz sourshark harvest check out his channel on youtube i made this video for him today [youtube]ljf3VlnHyyM&feature=feedu[/youtube]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 18, 2010)

Looks dank.Hard to tell which strain sticks out mmore.Out of all the crosses you made which would be the best??


----------



## poplars (Dec 18, 2010)

haven't seen some pics like that in a long time now... reminds me so much of how mine looked....

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture458.jpg

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture455.jpg


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 18, 2010)

looks good u guys!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 18, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Looks dank.Hard to tell which strain sticks out mmore.Out of all the crosses you made which would be the best??


 
i havent grown or smoked any of them yet but ima guess the sk x bubba


----------



## theexpress (Dec 18, 2010)

poplars said:


> haven't seen some pics like that in a long time now... reminds me so much of how mine looked....
> 
> http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture458.jpg
> 
> http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture455.jpg




yeah it grows sick outside/inside


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 18, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i havent grown or smoked any of them yet but ima guess the sk x bubba


Compared to sour power and sour shark?I would have thought sour shark being with the g.w.s. but that sk x bubba does sound real good.I look forward to seeing you or howak growing it.
The sour power grows like a mmonster though.That looks like a big yeilder..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 18, 2010)

ou gon be lookin way forward to see chi's pics. lol.. and howak wassup mayne? my girl just found my damn journal.. smilin from ear to ear mane. and watchin bloodsport.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 18, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> ou gon be lookin way forward to see chi's pics. lol.. and howak wassup mayne? my girl just found my damn journal.. smilin from ear to ear mane. and watchin bloodsport.


I just want to see the that strain grown out.ghs bubba kush and sour kush sounds like it will have to get alot of views.Glad everything is bck on for ya.


----------



## poplars (Dec 18, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> ou gon be lookin way forward to see chi's pics. lol.. and howak wassup mayne? my girl just found my damn journal.. smilin from ear to ear mane. and watchin bloodsport.


wow... well better safe than sorry


----------



## Ditty! (Dec 18, 2010)

sk is trash!!!


----------



## poplars (Dec 18, 2010)

Ditty! said:


> sk is trash!!!


lol why you trollin


----------



## Ditty! (Dec 18, 2010)

jk, my acct werks!


----------



## Ditty! (Dec 18, 2010)

dayyum pops was on me!


----------



## poplars (Dec 18, 2010)

Ditty! said:


> dayyum pops was on me!


hehe I got good timin tonight,

nothin special I'm stoned as fuck tho


----------



## Ditty! (Dec 18, 2010)

ive been gone to long, i hear chi got 70000000 hundred thou lights n co? congratz esse, i needed a halfway  pops that sk is ex! chi owes u and howak for the justice yall did it


----------



## poplars (Dec 18, 2010)

Ditty! said:


> ive been gone to long, i hear chi got 70000000 hundred thou lights n co? congratz esse, i needed a halfway  pops that sk is ex! chi owes u and howak for the justice yall did it



he owes me nothing he gave me this amazing strain for free, only asking for pics. I think I definitely got him pics 


btw 3 of 4 SK seeds already showing the white root starting, 4th one will definitely show tomorrow, these seeds generally have a 100% germ rate


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 18, 2010)

Im germing mine right now


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 19, 2010)

Ditty! said:


> sk is trash!!!


Word!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 19, 2010)

Who gave me that rep???
Trust me i know..lmao


----------



## howak47 (Dec 19, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i havent grown or smoked any of them yet but ima guess the sk x bubba


well i would for sure say the last sourpower plant is my best cross for sure


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 19, 2010)

howak47 said:


> well i would for sure say the last sourpower plant is my best cross for sure


Wht else did you cross with the sk?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 19, 2010)

howak47 said:


> well i would for sure say the last sourpower plant is my best cross for sure


the power kush did a cross for me too. must be a good parent. suppose to be homogenous.


----------



## howak47 (Dec 19, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Wht else did you cross with the sk?


 i have crossed sk with great white shark,powerkush,bubbakush,and a couple others and of course i have crossed it to itself !!!!!

ooo yea chi i just put some sk nut on one of the purple D buds (like 3 days ago )


----------



## howak47 (Dec 19, 2010)

just did a update video on other thread https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/391853-chillberry-kush-bolo-kush-grow.html


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 19, 2010)

howak47 said:


> i have crossed sk with great white shark,powerkush,bubbakush,and a couple others and of course i have crossed it to itself !!!!!
> 
> ooo yea chi i just put some sk nut on one of the purple D buds (like 3 days ago )


Sounds like the sk is a good parent..Sk and purple d you will for sure get a high yielding purple bud strain


----------



## poplars (Dec 19, 2010)

the 3 SK seeds that germinated are already in soil... waiting on the last one to germ.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 19, 2010)

Ditty! said:


> sk is trash!!!


 
lol i knew you would come back... they always come back..... mwahahahahahahaha plus rep to ya


----------



## theexpress (Dec 19, 2010)

Ditty! said:


> ive been gone to long, i hear chi got 70000000 hundred thou lights n co? congratz esse, i needed a halfway  pops that sk is ex! chi owes u and howak for the justice yall did it


well you know how we do... its about time something went real right for a mac....


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 19, 2010)

howak47 said:


> just did a update video on other thread https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/391853-chillberry-kush-bolo-kush-grow.html


Oh wtf, didnt kno you had another thread


----------



## theexpress (Dec 19, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Im germing mine right now


lol it will pop... i think some drug addict who works for the post office felt a pen in the last package and thought it was some crack in there and was dissapointed to find 2 small marijuana seeds....... thank god i found those other 2 s1's....... there huge has fuck compared to the f4's


----------



## theexpress (Dec 19, 2010)

howak47 said:


> well i would for sure say the last sourpower plant is my best cross for sure


noone has grown the sk x bubba yet......... i wanna cross the sourpower bx1 to the sk x bubba


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 19, 2010)

I got a package taken too not too long ago, haven't used the pen method since.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 19, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol it will pop... i think some drug addict who works for the post office felt a pen in the last package and thought it was some crack in there and was dissapointed to find 2 small marijuana seeds....... thank god i found those other 2 s1's....... there huge has fuck compared to the f4's


It already sunk to the bottom of the cup in like 8 hours.As soon as she sprouts i will do a solo thread for her just for you duke.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 19, 2010)

howak47 said:


> i have crossed sk with great white shark,powerkush,bubbakush,and a couple others and of course i have crossed it to itself !!!!!
> 
> ooo yea chi i just put some sk nut on one of the purple D buds (like 3 days ago )


you should know if the pollin took in a few days, and those seeds will be ready in about 3 weeks.. you shoulda waited a lil longer... its all good... im guessing you just pollinated a lil bud so it will be ok.... that strain is gonna be sick.... and the purp nyc diesels are gonna wanna bloom for around 10 weeks


----------



## theexpress (Dec 19, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5060360]I got a package taken too not too long ago, haven't used the pen method since.[/QUOTE]

these bitch have no right to open a niggas mail jo!!!! haveing a k9 sniff it is one thing cuzz they only seeds they wont rasie a red flag to a dogs nose


----------



## theexpress (Dec 19, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> It already sunk to the bottom of the cup in like 8 hours.As soon as she sprouts i will do a solo thread for her just for you duke.


thanx... those beans are creeping up on 4 years old by this summer.... you could just post your grow in here.. im sure noone will mind... you dont gotta make a whole new thread if you dont wanna chally

i take good care of my genetics..... tripple bagged in a pill bottle in a dark, cool, dry place.. f5's comming soon


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 19, 2010)

theexpress said:


> thanx... those beans are creeping up on 4 years old by this summer.... you could just post your grow in here.. im sure noone will mind... you dont gotta make a whole new thread if you dont wanna chally


Cool.So people dont have to go back n forth i guess i will since this is howaks chitown sour kush thread ill keep it together.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 19, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Cool.So people dont have to go back n forth i guess i will since this is howaks chitown sour kush thread ill keep it together.


yeah def.... this is the spot were all the magic happends..... lol.....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 19, 2010)

theexpress said:


> these bitch have no right to open a niggas mail jo!!!! haveing a k9 sniff it is one thing cuzz they only seeds they wont rasie a red flag to a dogs nose


 i had a few packages not hit destination either i.e. pen method.. other ways work but seeds got crushed.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 19, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i had a few packages not hit destination either i.e. pen method.. other ways work but seeds got crushed.


 
lol i feel on the others got crushed part.. lemme guess make shift lil envelope??? that worked fine for me in the contenential us.... but it got crushed in the tropics


----------



## poplars (Dec 19, 2010)

well i'm officially not blazing for a while, edibles or vaping or smoking.... my lung is still fuckin with me. cannabinoid receptors do modify function of the immune system for better or for worse, and I believe in this case it may be for worse on my lung.

so I'm gonna have a couple shitty nights then I'm sure it'll be all chill.. I just wish my fuckin lung would get back to normal already.

regardless this is forcing a big life change on me which I'm sure isn't that bad of a thing. only thing that really bugs me is that my bud is freshly cured in these beautiful jars that I can't smoke . . . . I know it'lll be waiting for me but idk, its just messin with me.


btw anyone really know how long this shit can last well jarred up in a relatively cool spot? my weed from last year went shitty in bags after a year (straight smells bad, nothing like what it used to smell) so if someone could let me know from their own experience how long this lasts in jars I'd greatly appreciate it as it would set my mind at ease.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 19, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol i feel on the others got crushed part.. lemme guess make shift lil envelope??? that worked fine for me in the contenential us.... but it got crushed in the tropics


haha hell yea. needa new method


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 19, 2010)

thats wat up whyteberry u got ur beans?...i should be moving bac to vt in a fdew months and i should recieve my caregivers card...or im gonna send in for mine...cant wait to get bac under the 1000watt hids...wish i had some sk to come wit me lol!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 19, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> thats wat up whyteberry u got ur beans?...i should be moving bac to vt in a fdew months and i should recieve my caregivers card...or im gonna send in for mine...cant wait to get bac under the 1000watt hids...wish i had some sk to come wit me lol!


Germing my bean.It was only one but i will make the most of it.Male it will be used to pollinate and female will be cloned and get pollinated.


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 19, 2010)

nice! win win either way


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> nice! Win win either way


 
all we do is win win win no matter what.....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2010)

poplars said:


> well i'm officially not blazing for a while, edibles or vaping or smoking.... My lung is still fuckin with me. Cannabinoid receptors do modify function of the immune system for better or for worse, and i believe in this case it may be for worse on my lung.
> 
> So i'm gonna have a couple shitty nights then i'm sure it'll be all chill.. I just wish my fuckin lung would get back to normal already.
> 
> ...


 
i have heard of people smoking 2-3 year old cured weed and loving it.....


----------



## howak47 (Dec 20, 2010)

got a nice sourkush video/slideshow comeing up shortly


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2010)

howak47 said:


> got a nice sourkush video/slideshow comeing up shortly


ill fux with it...... ima be right here...


----------



## howak47 (Dec 20, 2010)

[youtube]HnbTaAbP5uY[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2010)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]HnbTaAbP5uY[/youtube]


there is no doubt atleast an ozilla there bro! the pic at 3;11 is sick!!!!!!! enjoy and keep up the great work!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2010)

you know that sourkush butane hash oil is not to be fucked with......... let us see a lil that when you make some... cuzz i know you is gonna make some... lol you know all about them oilables dont ya


----------



## poplars (Dec 20, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i have heard of people smoking 2-3 year old cured weed and loving it.....



sweet bro that's all I needed to hear


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2010)

poplars said:


> sweet bro that's all I needed to hear


ooo yeah.... people who eat edibles generally consume more then people who smoke weed... i dont think you will have the problem of your weed going bad..... im sure this bath will be gone in a year.. then you will have a newwer fresher batch


----------



## poplars (Dec 20, 2010)

theexpress said:


> ooo yeah.... people who eat edibles generally consume more then people who smoke weed... i dont think you will have the problem of your weed going bad..... im sure this bath will be gone in a year.. then you will have a newwer fresher batch


well i'm not cooking my bud into edibles, I'm just not gonna be blazing much if at all until my lung is healed, so I bet this shit will last well into next year


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 20, 2010)

theexpress said:


> all we do is win win win no matter what.....


She is in a cup of soil right now after soaking in water for 24 hours and sinking to the bottom.Now lets see the magic happen


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> She is in a cup of soil right now after soaking in water for 24 hours and sinking to the bottom.Now lets see the magic happen


tell me you waited for her tap root to show, and planted her taproot down?? if not if all you did was soak in a cup of water and planted like its still all good but will take a lil longer to sprout...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2010)

poplars said:


> well i'm not cooking my bud into edibles, I'm just not gonna be blazing much if at all until my lung is healed, so I bet this shit will last well into next year


it will be good for a while......... i would love to smoke some 18 mohtn cured bubba sk


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2010)

id like to thank everybody for holding it down proper on the sk grows..... you guys make me shine harder!!! if not for you guys people would think im just a dude beefing up his strain and shit..... thanx to howak, poplars, dr.greenhorn, and even sicc!!!! that 8 inch plant that had like 50 some nodes was crazy!!!!! even if it went hermi that shit was nutty!!!! and all from a beer pong cup... much much love.... and enjoy the fruit of my work.... i dont even consider this work... i love this shit!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 20, 2010)

Growing and breeding is an art form


----------



## poplars (Dec 20, 2010)

theexpress said:


> id like to thank everybody for holding it down proper on the sk grows..... you guys make me shine harder!!! if not for you guys people would think im just a dude beefing up his strain and shit..... thanx to howak, poplars, dr.greenhorn, and even sicc!!!! that 8 inch plant that had like 50 some nodes was crazy!!!!! even if it went hermi that shit was nutty!!!! and all from a beer pong cup... much much love.... and enjoy the fruit of my work.... i dont even consider this work... i love this shit!


you earned it bro, glad I could help!!!


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 20, 2010)

yea man me too chi :/


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 20, 2010)

theexpress said:


> tell me you waited for her tap root to show, and planted her taproot down?? if not if all you did was soak in a cup of water and planted like its still all good but will take a lil longer to sprout...


Nah no taproot just the soak.since it been in for a day at the bottom of the cup i figured it should be good to go.Im not worried about the wait a day extra is nothing..


----------



## poplars (Dec 20, 2010)

paper towel method never fails me...

btw the very last SK seed I was waiting on finally showed its tail today...


that means every single fuckin seed you gave me chitown germinated!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 20, 2010)

poplars said:


> paper towel method never fails me...
> 
> btw the very last SK seed I was waiting on finally showed its tail today...
> 
> ...


 Yeah i was gonna do the papertowel method but i just dumped it in water then i hear alot of people just put it in dirt with no problems so i figured the soak for 24 hours then in the dirt should be fine.


----------



## poplars (Dec 20, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah i was gonna do the papertowel method but i just dumped it in water then i hear alot of people just put it in dirt with no problems so i figured the soak for 24 hours then in the dirt should be fine.


when it's important I always do the paper towel method... you can straight watch it, make sure it's germinated, put the seed in there the right way, and have pretty much a 100% success rate....

any other method is kinda taking a risk imo.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 20, 2010)

i just thro em in dirt.. keep it moist n u cant miss. oher then that its the PT method.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 20, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i just thro em in dirt.. keep it moist n u cant miss. oher then that its the PT method.


yea it worked b4 so ill see what happrn with this in 3 days..


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 20, 2010)

yea the paper towel method is creating what really happens in soil...are dark damp cool place...i usually just throw it in the dirt...its not like u cant just remove the topsoil to see whats goin on...i only use the paper towel wit my beans now becuase they are pale white...they wur picked early and im not sure about em...but havent failed me yet!


----------



## howak47 (Dec 20, 2010)

theexpress said:


> you know that sourkush butane hash oil is not to be fucked with......... let us see a lil that when you make some... cuzz i know you is gonna make some... lol you know all about them oilables dont ya


ooo yea i have already got the butane lol for real!! i will for sure take some pics of it probly be next week sometime 



theexpress said:


> there is no doubt atleast an ozilla there bro! the pic at 3;11 is sick!!!!!!! enjoy and keep up the great work!!!


yea iam guessing37 to 40 grams maybe i normally get about that much !thanks man


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 20, 2010)

howak when u gon show me a tutorial on oil makin.. and i wanna kno how much oil u usually harvest..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 21, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> yea the paper towel method is creating what really happens in soil...are dark damp cool place...i usually just throw it in the dirt...its not like u cant just remove the topsoil to see whats goin on...i only use the paper towel wit my beans now becuase they are pale white...they wur picked early and im not sure about em...but havent failed me yet!


 Yeah thats what i figured if any i can dig it up to see whats good but i think all is good.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 21, 2010)

poplars said:


> paper towel method never fails me...
> 
> btw the very last SK seed I was waiting on finally showed its tail today...
> 
> ...


thats what i like to hear


----------



## theexpress (Dec 21, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> howak when u gon show me a tutorial on oil makin.. and i wanna kno how much oil u usually harvest..



take your trim... grind it up nice..... take a 18 inch peace of cpvc that is 1 1/2-1 2/3 and inch wide...... on one side the pipe rubberband 2 coffee filters on to it...... on the other side your gonna need a cap with one small hole drilled into it.. just big enough for the nozzle of the butane to fit it...... then your gonna need like a glass baking dish to collect the oil from and evap. the butane off of.... also wear gloves has butane is cold has fuck and can fuck your hands up if kept to close or not wearing gloves.... has for butane make sure not to use any butane that is less then triple refined!!!!!! do this outside not inside..... butane evaporates at room temp...... if its cold has hell outside like it is here i like to boil some water inside and bring it outside and put the dish containing the oil/butane right in the hit ass water and watch the butane quickly boil off... yields depend much on quality of trim, and how much trim or bud you use.... useing bud v.s. trim will give you a better yield, but the quality will be the same....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 21, 2010)

howak47 said:


> ooo yea i have already got the butane lol for real!! i will for sure take some pics of it probly be next week sometime
> 
> yea iam guessing37 to 40 grams maybe i normally get about that much !thanks man


ima say you got around 45 grams dry there.....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 21, 2010)

my chicago bears are beastly has fuck..........


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah it was really beastly when they let my Eagles come back 21 points in 6 mins


----------



## theexpress (Dec 21, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5070503]Yeah it was really beastly when they let my Eagles come back 21 points in 6 mins [/QUOTE]

my dude....... WE BEAT THE EAGLES.....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 21, 2010)

10-4 div. champs....... if we win one more game we get the bye....

we got the jets, and we got the packers to go.... the jets we should be able to win.. same with the packers game even thouh they gonna have aron rodgers back


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 21, 2010)

theexpress said:


> my dude....... WE BEAT THE EAGLES.....


LOL yeah i was thinking of the Bears, but we played the Giants lol 

yall aint gon get lucky again tho, we headed to the super bowl


----------



## theexpress (Dec 21, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5070723]LOL yeah i was thinking of the Bears, but we played the Giants lol 

yall aint gon get lucky again tho, we headed to the super bowl [/QUOTE]''

lol vick is headed to the mourge tryna run on my bears...... ask brett farve.... he know we dont play nice... same thing with joe webb.. he ran the ball has a q/b 2ce.. then someone put a nasty ass hit on him and he was like you know what this aint for me i think ima pass the pigskin/// farve got smashed last night boy!!!!!! that may have been his carrere there chally

the giants got a good ass squad too.......


----------



## theexpress (Dec 21, 2010)

im bout to be a broncos fan too in the comming weeks.... john motha fucking elway nigga!!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 21, 2010)

Haha my sis is a big Bronco fan, Maybe Tebow will bring them bac, that fool is a beast!


----------



## poplars (Dec 21, 2010)

theexpress said:


> take your trim... grind it up nice..... take a 18 inch peace of cpvc that is 1 1/2-1 2/3 and inch wide...... on one side the pipe rubberband 2 coffee filters on to it...... on the other side your gonna need a cap with one small hole drilled into it.. just big enough for the nozzle of the butane to fit it...... then your gonna need like a glass baking dish to collect the oil from and evap. the butane off of.... also wear gloves has butane is cold has fuck and can fuck your hands up if kept to close or not wearing gloves.... has for butane make sure not to use any butane that is less then triple refined!!!!!! do this outside not inside..... butane evaporates at room temp...... if its cold has hell outside like it is here i like to boil some water inside and bring it outside and put the dish containing the oil/butane right in the hit ass water and watch the butane quickly boil off... yields depend much on quality of trim, and how much trim or bud you use.... useing bud v.s. trim will give you a better yield, but the quality will be the same....


I've heard PVC will leech out bad shit into your hash... I hear copper tubing is ideal but not as widely available as PVC....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 21, 2010)

poplars said:


> I've heard PVC will leech out bad shit into your hash... I hear copper tubing is ideal but not as widely available as PVC....


 
were did you see my put use P.V.C.?


----------



## poplars (Dec 21, 2010)

oh my bad my brain blanked out the C.... lol...

so CPVC is totally safe eh?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 21, 2010)

poplars said:


> oh my bad my brain blanked out the C.... lol...
> 
> so CPVC is totally safe eh?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chlorinated_polyvinyl_chloride


----------



## poplars (Dec 21, 2010)

theexpress said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chlorinated_polyvinyl_chloride


way ahead of you, but I didn't see anywhere on there that non-polar molecules like alcohol butane etc, wont leech out chemicals....

because all that shit is built for hot and cold water, which is a polar molecule...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 21, 2010)

poplars said:


> way ahead of you, but I didn't see anywhere on there that non-polar molecules like alcohol butane etc, wont leech out chemicals....
> 
> because all that shit is built for hot and cold water, which is a polar molecule...


lol did you see the part were it said it was non toxic?


----------



## poplars (Dec 21, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol did you see the part were it said it was non toxic?


yeah b ut how do we know that they're talking about materials other than water??

I guarantee you they don't test it with non-polar molecules ....


I think the only way we could be sure is if a chemistry major looked at hte molecule and could say theres nothing that could come out, or its been tested in a lab..

I just have a hard time trusting shit like that when I know for sure they haven't tested it for the uses we're using it for...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 21, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah b ut how do we know that they're talking about materials other than water??
> 
> I guarantee you they don't test it with non-polar molecules ....
> 
> ...


lol its heavy duty doggie.. its used fo many things... including industrial liquid handleing....


----------



## poplars (Dec 21, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol its heavy duty doggie.. its used fo many things... including industrial liquid handleing....


well I suppose thats good enough but idk bro... I'd really love it if someone could have their oil tested in a lab after doing it using that method, that would ease my mind.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 21, 2010)

poplars said:


> well I suppose thats good enough but idk bro... I'd really love it if someone could have their oil tested in a lab after doing it using that method, that would ease my mind.


lol i test my oil out that was made in this method everyday........ works like a charm.. taste amazing.......


----------



## theexpress (Dec 21, 2010)

on a side note... chocolate milk is da bomb when your high


----------



## poplars (Dec 21, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol i test my oil out that was made in this method everyday........ works like a charm.. taste amazing.......


lol ... very funny 

you know how I am bro.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 21, 2010)

poplars said:


> lol ... very funny
> 
> you know how I am bro.


hell yeah your all about the most natural.... most safest.....


im just about getting $$$ and getting high


----------



## theexpress (Dec 21, 2010)

the bubba kush, and the bubba pheno of sk are soo much alike.. both dense, fragrant.... but the sk bubba is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more kiefier, and stinks waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay worse....

the pure bubba kush puts out a coffee like odor when you first open the jar/bag.... then smells fruity/juicey when you break it up....

the bubba sk smells like sour coffeish funk out the jar/bag... has soon has you open the jar your entire room smells of sk.... when you break up the sk nugget it smells skunky, kushy, fruity, juicey...... by looks alone the sk bubba is like more then 2ce has kiefey......


----------



## theexpress (Dec 21, 2010)

take the time to look at your next h.w. champ!!!!!!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzAZOvfG3_M&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Dec 21, 2010)

blackhouse motha fuckers... remeber the name!!!!! fuck a.k.a. fuck greg jackson and them.... blackhouse is were the real goons reside http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QmLJssgIU0&feature=related


----------



## poplars (Dec 21, 2010)

theexpress said:


> the bubba kush, and the bubba pheno of sk are soo much alike.. both dense, fragrant.... but the sk bubba is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more kiefier, and stinks waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay worse....
> 
> the pure bubba kush puts out a coffee like odor when you first open the jar/bag.... then smells fruity/juicey when you break it up....
> 
> the bubba sk smells like sour coffeish funk out the jar/bag... has soon has you open the jar your entire room smells of sk.... when you break up the sk nugget it smells skunky, kushy, fruity, juicey...... by looks alone the sk bubba is like more then 2ce has kiefey......


I pretty much have one slot for a new strain this year... I wanna do some kinda afghani, a true bubba kush would be nice, I hear exodus cheese is the shiznit too...

I smoked some SK hash today after not blazing for 3 days straight and man I still have an afterhigh from it literally 8 hours later... this shit is no joke yo!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 21, 2010)

poplars said:


> I pretty much have one slot for a new strain this year... I wanna do some kinda afghani, a true bubba kush would be nice, I hear exodus cheese is the shiznit too...
> 
> I smoked some SK hash today after not blazing for 3 days straight and man I still have an afterhigh from it literally 8 hours later... this shit is no joke yo!


 
i donno why i subject my brain to smoking around a half gram of 3 strain marlbled hash oil.... but i do... day after day

poplars use your cali connections to try and locate a strain called afghan delight if you can....


----------



## poplars (Dec 21, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i donno why i subject my brain to smoking around a half gram of 3 strain marlbled hash oil.... but i do... day after day
> 
> poplars use your cali connections to try and locate a strain called afghan delight if you can....


oo, k I'll ask around but it's on and off ya know, I don't live in the heat of it.

I do have a buddy who hits up humboltd for clones, I'll have him watch out for it.


I'm prolly gonna be come the every now and then blazer unless I develope some condition where I need it daily... its just way more enjoyable for me to leave space in between. it seemed like for so long I was just blazing to level out, feel normal, now I feel normal without it and I just enjoy it ya know.


by the way did I mention I got 2 seeds from this straight afghani bud that smelled chronic as fuck? one of them came out triploid, the other one came out normal, but man the leaves are fat as fuck.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 21, 2010)

poplars said:


> oo, k I'll ask around but it's on and off ya know, I don't live in the heat of it.
> 
> I do have a buddy who hits up humboltd for clones, I'll have him watch out for it.
> 
> ...


well give me all your meds then!!!


----------



## poplars (Dec 21, 2010)

theexpress said:


> well give me all your meds then!!!


haha I put em in jars for a reason, now I'm set for years hahahaha.... can probably sell a lil here and there for ridiculous prices (I'd only sell the diesel pheno though.)


----------



## theexpress (Dec 21, 2010)

poplars said:


> haha I put em in jars for a reason, now I'm set for years hahahaha.... can probably sell a lil here and there for ridiculous prices (I'd only sell the diesel pheno though.)


lol... cool.. i however feel he need to be high every secound of my life......


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 21, 2010)

haha i luv smokin too much to quit lol hey guys i need a favor i have one seed goin right now called bluemery i wrote down the name after i started germinating it i used the tab it came in to spell it correctly it was a freebie from nirviana from my las order but the name was written on it unlike all the others and now i just went thru the whole seedbank there and couldent find it i want to know more about it when to harvest i can judge it by looks but id like to know what i have ya feel me if ya culd help a pot smokin bullridin hippe out id appreciate it thanks pit.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 21, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol... cool.. i however feel he need to be high every secound of my life......


i second this one lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 21, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol... cool.. i however feel he need to be high every secound of my life......


lol, i tried to rep you.


----------



## poplars (Dec 21, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> haha i luv smokin too much to quit lol hey guys i need a favor i have one seed goin right now called bluemery i wrote down the name after i started germinating it i used the tab it came in to spell it correctly it was a freebie from nirviana from my las order but the name was written on it unlike all the others and now i just went thru the whole seedbank there and couldent find it i want to know more about it when to harvest i can judge it by looks but id like to know what i have ya feel me if ya culd help a pot smokin bullridin hippe out id appreciate it thanks pit.


the only way you're gonna be able to tell is if your other seeds or w/e was a fat indica or a fat sativa, then the characteristics will be obvious from the leaves, other than that idk man....


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 21, 2010)

its definatly a hybrid more indica than sativa i was jus wonderin u know


----------



## poplars (Dec 21, 2010)

well idk bro, when I grew the church it had such unique leaves that it'd be very easily identifyable, and it was a hybrid. so maybe if you can find some grow pics of it from someone else you may be able to compare.


----------



## poplars (Dec 21, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol... cool.. i however feel he need to be high every secound of my life......


I used to feel like this, but now I would rather be content being sober, and be able to get stoned as fuckin shit off in outerspace status... reaching epic heights I forgot about since I was a newbie....haha


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 21, 2010)

haha i know the feeling there poplars i love the times when i have to lay off for some reason and get really baked outta my mind its awesome. i dont think ill be able to find any pics of the plant i havent found anyone else growin it


----------



## theexpress (Dec 21, 2010)

just go by trichs pitt


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 21, 2010)

haha i dont have a loup man lol i jus go by the hairs and swelling of the budif my tips of the big fan leaves start to turn up i usually harvest if the swelling and hairs look about right to me


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 21, 2010)

say aint you movin to denver? i may be up in a bullridin there soon depends on if i get in


----------



## theexpress (Dec 21, 2010)

show me some good pix and i will let you know when to pick


----------



## theexpress (Dec 21, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> say aint you movin to denver? i may be up in a bullridin there soon depends on if i get in


yup.. if everything goes well


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 21, 2010)

cool man nd i dont have a cam jus a little flip deal i got las christmas to film bullridins from my ol ladys parents lol it works but dosent have any good settings the zoom sucks and up close is shitty as hell wish i had a bigger mag id use it to video but im broke lol may sell some of this harvest for nutes nd a loupe


----------



## theexpress (Dec 21, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> cool man nd i dont have a cam jus a little flip deal i got las christmas to film bullridins from my ol ladys parents lol it works but dosent have any good settings the zoom sucks and up close is shitty as hell wish i had a bigger mag id use it to video but im broke lol may sell some of this harvest for nutes nd a loupe


fuck some nutes... aint you surrounded by horse/cow shit


----------



## poplars (Dec 21, 2010)

I usually go by hairs and calyxes, but this is with outdoor grows its consistent when 97% of the hairs have turned and the calyxes are swelled the bud is pretty much done..

but indoors its different... trichs turn amber before the calyxes and hairs have totally turned.... so different rules apply (correct me if I'm wrong on this one..)


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 21, 2010)

haha yup but i dont know what to do wit that shit i make compost but out of old plants grass cuttins whatever fruit peals i got to throw in how wuld i do it?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 21, 2010)

poplars said:


> I usually go by hairs and calyxes, but this is with outdoor grows its consistent when 97% of the hairs have turned and the calyxes are swelled the bud is pretty much done..
> 
> but indoors its different... trichs turn amber before the calyxes and hairs have totally turned.... so different rules apply (correct me if I'm wrong on this one..)


hum this is interistin i never heard this


----------



## poplars (Dec 21, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> hum this is interistin i never heard this


I don't think its generally well known, as its mostly indoor growers on this site who just go by trichs, look at us who go by hairs and calyxes as simpleton-dumbasses when in reality its the BEST indicator for outdoor bud.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 21, 2010)

haha ive never used a scope never had one jus kinda let them tell me


----------



## poplars (Dec 21, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> haha ive never used a scope never had one jus kinda let them tell me


you should invest in a decent camera with macro shot, it'll reveal all the trichs for you...

I have a cannon powershot a590IS and that's what I take all my bud pics with, you could EASILY tell how many amber trichs with it. 

its probably cheap by now or you can find the modern alternative...


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 21, 2010)

ahhh fuck a camera man id break it thats y i have the hardy one i have now well i already broke one nd got a peplacement so it wuldent last long with me i ride shit hard and put it up wet ya feel me lol.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> haha yup but i dont know what to do wit that shit i make compost but out of old plants grass cuttins whatever fruit peals i got to throw in how wuld i do it?


you gotta composte the manure


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 22, 2010)

shit i know how to do this and jus put it in my soil? i do this for my outdoor gardens veggies nd suck i guess ill try it for the outdoor greenhouse beds im plannin this seson


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> shit i know how to do this and jus put it in my soil? i do this for my outdoor gardens veggies nd suck i guess ill try it for the outdoor greenhouse beds im plannin this seson


let that shit age over winter...... then mix it into your soil..... i would use the horse dung over cow.... but rabbit is some of the best... another real good one is chicken.... mix a lil wood ash in there to... you should be decent for an outdoor greenhouse like this


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 22, 2010)

i can get plenty of horse and chiken and rabbit shit man chiken and horse at the same place and rabbit not far away i want one of those compost tumblers they look cool and are better than turning it by hand ive got some in big ass tubs and i jus flip em over every now and then i already have quite a bit of soil im gonna try and sell a lil bit of it to some fellow growers in my area get it how u live


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2010)

da young homie paperboy......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77k5xDsfI3Q&nofeather=True


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kdfdoyztv_w&NR=1


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2010)

d.a. mu fukkin smartz.......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0OVYPmaQEU


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2010)

.................. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oagSJ6W4Fxc&nofeather=True


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cc5FZwuqbYM&nofeather=True............. illinois


----------



## pokerstud (Dec 22, 2010)

how about the bears performance on monday ?

how much do you move normally in chicago? I probably smoked some of your good before ahha


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2010)

my whole state is ghetto....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfRpyL54S7w&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2010)

^^^^ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBjyHnGZfUA&nofeather=True


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2010)

my city has fuck up the whole state and many other states and ountries....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZrTHmMdss4&nofeather=True


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2010)

pokerstud said:


> how about the bears performance on monday ?
> 
> how much do you move normally in chicago? I probably smoked some of your good before ahha


da bears are doing real good dog! and never mind your other ?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2010)

my nigga e.cilla aka whitefolkkz!!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9r9M5iAEp8


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2010)

i love this joint...." ay fuck yo chief nigga aint no motha fukka gon work right here".....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EO9I0QS-9xA


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 22, 2010)

lol, u trippin loc. it my birthday yo. where my present?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, u trippin loc. it my birthday yo. where my present?


lol happy b day famo.......... i got you on a bottle of some e&j with a 2 liter of coke


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2010)

this one for trouble....... another year dead and gone lol... happy b day nukkah!!!!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbWcyp6wk5w&nofeather=True


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2010)

wonder how many ounces ive burnt to this joint right here jo!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpII9_lbNu4&nofeather=True


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 22, 2010)

i was bumpin old twista shit all day yesterday. and do or die. thx btw
edit: n psycho drama


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2010)

lol this da song that me and ditty's wife get greazey to.......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BeXLqb3Ydo&nofeather=True


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i was bumpin old twista shit all day yesterday. and do or die. thx btw
> edit: n psycho drama


ju welcome meng....... now lemme borrow ju s.s. card!!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 22, 2010)

lol.. negative 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COJWXzlAjIg


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2010)

i loveeeeeeeeeeeee this jam challlllllllllllllllay..........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVasOrNpkmc&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2010)

c-o-n--------flict........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIYTHo6jTEY&nofeather=True


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ND7aSfk_QbM&feature=related!!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 22, 2010)

cant forget chi's own, kanye http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IENcoIsIJpc


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dgw3yL6bA24&nofeather=True....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2010)

here some raw kanye......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhYDUHHOx4M


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2010)

common sense and kanye........ this shit bangin hard like latino gang members....... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkofj6C--VQ


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2010)

ok got an idea in the old thining box today..... ima take about a gram of 3 strain marbles hash oil..... then ima take a hersyey chockolate bar..... first ima heat treat the hash oil to let it fully decarbonize..... this will be done by taking a big frying pan and adding some water to it, then take a smaller saucepan and put the oil in the saucepan.... ima let the water in the frying pan get to a simmer to heat the oil in the saucepan decarbonize right.... after about 15 min-20 min of this ima add the chockolate bar...... melt that shit up...... mix it up in there real nice....... let it get all hot and liquidey, then i will scoop it into those lil cupcake caseing shits and let that shit cool in the fridge untill hard... at wich point i will eat that shit and get very very high


----------



## poplars (Dec 22, 2010)

theexpress said:


> ok got an idea in the old thining box today..... ima take about a gram of 3 strain marbles hash oil..... then ima take a hersyey chockolate bar..... first ima heat treat the hash oil to let it fully decarbonize..... this will be done by taking a big frying pan and adding some water to it, then take a smaller saucepan and put the oil in the saucepan.... ima let the water in the frying pan get to a simmer to heat the oil in the saucepan decarbonize right.... after about 15 min-20 min of this ima add the chockolate bar...... melt that shit up...... mix it up in there real nice....... let it get all hot and liquidey, then i will scoop it into those lil cupcake caseing shits and let that shit cool in the fridge untill hard... at wich point i will eat that shit and get very very high


hell yeah bro, make sure you use 3x more than you would normally smoke !


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2010)

poplars said:


> hell yeah bro, make sure you use 3x more than you would normally smoke !


im using 5 times more....... but ima make it tommorow.......a full gram.. i usually smoke like .2 to get massivley fucked up


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 22, 2010)

hahaha damn chi u are going to be one fucked up duck man lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2010)

todd duffee might be fighting alistair overeem!!!!!!!!! overeem should smash duffee, but duffee can k.o. overeem if he lands first and clean..... both these guys dont have solid chins should be decent both cats are huge


----------



## poplars (Dec 22, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


>


LOL damn straight, shoot that shit into outerspace!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2010)

that ducks been smoking sk... his eyes tell the storey of a pothead.........


----------



## howak47 (Dec 22, 2010)

[youtube]l7g6TaOmXMA&feature=youtube_gdata[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2010)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]l7g6TaOmXMA&feature=youtube_gdata[/youtube]


another nice harvest.. so howak sk still number one by a mile or what???? thats well over an oz there buddy enjoy


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 22, 2010)

damn man nice yeild! looks good!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 22, 2010)

wonderful harvest man once again keep up the awesome work


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes nice harvest indeed.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 23, 2010)

nice harvest, damn how long u veg that girl for? how many plants in the tent now?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2010)

dude howak bro thats even be close to 2 oz...


----------



## poplars (Dec 23, 2010)

so chitown you super stoned on that edible idea yet?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2010)

poplars said:


> so chitown you super stoned on that edible idea yet?


naw i havent made it yet... im have some issues with some shit.. i will get around to it though


----------



## poplars (Dec 23, 2010)

theexpress said:


> naw i havent made it yet... im have some issues with some shit.. i will get around to it though


ah well h ope it gets better whatever it is bro...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2010)

poplars said:


> ah well h ope it gets better whatever it is bro...


thanx.........


----------



## howak47 (Dec 24, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yes nice harvest indeed.





pitbudz87 said:


> wonderful harvest man once again keep up the awesome work





rastadred22 said:


> damn man nice yeild! looks good!





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> nice harvest, damn how long u veg that girl for? how many plants in the tent now?


thanks for all the comments 



theexpress said:


> dude howak bro thats even be close to 2 oz...


well i just got the final weight iam loading the video up right now it was exactly 36grams so 1oz and a quarter not bad and wait till you see it


----------



## howak47 (Dec 24, 2010)

my girl gave me my big xmas gift early ...a laptop so iam making the video on it


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 24, 2010)

howak47 said:


> my girl gave me my big xmas gift early ...a laptop so iam making the video on it


Sounds good.Erly christmas presents are always good.


----------



## howak47 (Dec 24, 2010)

watch in 720p HD
[youtube]t2jl_NC2YxA&feature=feedu[/youtube]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 24, 2010)

Very nice...Nice dank nugs..I thought you were going to show the laptop..lmao


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 24, 2010)

lol, now u should have time to pop in on the journals of your loyal followers.
lol but forreal congrats on the new laptop.


----------



## poplars (Dec 24, 2010)

hey howak you never answered chitowns question... is sk still miles away from everything else you've grown?


----------



## jeb5304 (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all my bros who follow this thread. smoke a bowl and enjoy your families. if ya can lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2010)

poplars said:


> hey howak you never answered chitowns question... is sk still miles away from everything else you've grown?


lol that video just answerd my question..... lol howak is at a loss for words he was like "all these nuggs are just like ____" lol [email protected]"well actually 36 grams cuzz i smoked a gram"


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2010)

.........nobody leak any sk out to the reg world!!!!!!!! Ima get 4k a p for this shit in co dispenseries.... Even doe they only pay like 3k-3200.... They gonna give me 4k ima the creator of this strain, this strain is retarded dank, ima be the only cat in that state with it....


----------



## jeb5304 (Dec 24, 2010)

except to me right chi?


----------



## jeb5304 (Dec 24, 2010)

ill pay ya 4 g's right now fer a lb


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2010)

jeb5304 said:


> except to me right chi?


 
i will plug you with some bubba sk clones if you take out everybody at dna seedbank for me!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2010)

jeb5304 said:


> ill pay ya 4 g's right now fer a lb


 
lol i get 4800-5400 all day in da chi depending on how generous i feel...... i need 4k on a legal level....


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 24, 2010)

Lol i would never pay 4k for a pound


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 24, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i will plug you with some bubba sk clones if you take out everybody at dna seedbank for me!!!


Ordering a hit lmao...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 24, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5084035]Lol i would never pay 4k for a pound[/QUOTE]
Ya guys got it good.I used to charge 3 gs for a half pound.This was your local haze too.The nyc sour was more like a grand more.You come anywhere in ny the prices are like this.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5084035]Lol i would never pay 4k for a pound[/QUOTE]

lol you say that now...... too bad your sk hermed on ya brotha... ya might have felt diffrent... cuzz i know you see my sk kiefier 2-3 weeks into bloom when top notch westcoast and dutch and canadian genetics arent half has kiefey when its chop time..... once the budtender looks at my shit threw that jewlers lens he will know wtf time it is.. tho he dont even gotta do that the naked eye will tell you all you need to know... then your nose will back up what you see.. and your brain will thank you when its all said and done when large ass amounts of thc on such a small amount of marijuana release copious amounts of dopeamine in your noodle that got you feelin lovely!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Ya guys got it good.I used to charge 3 gs for a half pound.This was your local haze too.The nyc sour was more like a grand more.You come anywhere in ny the prices are like this.


 
i know i could get 6500-7k in the new jack city... yall mugs got it bad... even beasters go for 4k and up.... thank god chicago is the drug hub it is.... we lead the nation in heroin/crack emergency room visits.. lol and all kinds off nuggets circulates here... from all over... big doe in the chi... just gota keep your head attached to your neck to make it can ya dig..... we windy city reckless, crook county crazy!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2010)

lol check out this brittish rap song......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zr76TYCq2_k


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 24, 2010)

lol even for the SK, i would never pay 4k for a pound... no bud on this earth is worth 4k, but thats just me


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5084099]lol even for the SK, i would never pay 4k for a pound... no bud on this earth is worth 4k, but thats just me [/QUOTE]

well maybe poplars will hook you up with a p for 3,975.50$ then lolololololol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 24, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5084099]lol even for the SK, i would never pay 4k for a pound... no bud on this earth is worth 4k, but thats just me [/QUOTE]
If you did not live in cali it would be alot different.Like i said we do have it bad out here.6000 a pound if you dont know nobody.5000 flat if you are known.Thats crazy pricing.I thought i was getting it for the low when i would get it for 5000.The ozs are 400 faithful.NOw you see why i had to grow my own lmao..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> If you did not live in cali it would be alot different.Like i said we do have it bad out here.6000 a pound if you dont know nobody.5000 flat if you are known.Thats crazy pricing.I thought i was getting it for the low when i would get it for 5000.The ozs are 400 faithful.NOw you see why i had to grow my own lmao..


yup..... 25$ .8 all day in the new jack city....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 24, 2010)

```

```



theexpress said:


> i know i could get 6500-7k in the new jack city... yall mugs got it bad... even beasters go for 4k and up.... thank god chicago is the drug hub it is.... we lead the nation in heroin/crack emergency room visits.. lol and all kinds off nuggets circulates here... from all over... big doe in the chi... just gota keep your head attached to your neck to make it can ya dig..... we windy city reckless, crook county crazy!!


 Yeah you can get that easy maybe more.Im sure more because thats the price of a p of nyc deisel,sour deisel.The haze goes for 6 flat you can get it cheaper but you have to b knownkiss-ass


----------



## poplars (Dec 24, 2010)

theexpress said:


> well maybe poplars will hook you up with a p for 3,975.50$ then lolololololol


LOL you bet!


but for real if any bud is to be charged that much, SK deserves it.. I grew it outdoors and htat bud looks better than most indoor bud.... that's sayin' something.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2010)

poplars said:


> LOL you bet!
> 
> 
> but for real if any bud is to be charged that much, SK deserves it.. I grew it outdoors and htat bud looks better than most indoor bud.... that's sayin' something.


 
my dude its even amazing just to watch the sk veg out... that shit is like a gamebred pittbull, short, stocky, and strong....


and indoor grown sourkush looks better then anything...... bling bling nigga bling bling!!!


----------



## poplars (Dec 24, 2010)

theexpress said:


> my dude its even amazing just to watch the sk veg out... that shit is like a gamebred pittbull, short, stocky, and strong....


yep 2 of the seedlings I germed are already showing big fat leaves(as their first real leaves) ...  3 out of 4 of them have purple stems.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2010)

poplars said:


> yep 2 of the seedlings I germed are already showing big fat leaves(as their first real leaves) ...  3 out of 4 of them have purple stems.


nice.............


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2010)

only issue i had outside with my bubba sk was a lil powder mildew..... i beat that shit with a q-tip and some hydrogen peroxide.... but really the plant was strong enough to get back on the right track... my grow partner got mould on his sk.... he wasnt vigil enough, and didnt have any serande... nigga didnt even know about it till i put him up on game... me and him having some issues... he can keep all the genetics... i just need to have a set amount of bread before i leave state

the outdoor sourkush nuggets are hard has a fucking rock..... litterly!!!!!!!!!!! ive enevr had them that dense indoors... even under 6600 watts of hps light

but in a few weeks we will see what 20k do!!!


----------



## jeb5304 (Dec 24, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol i get 4800-5400 all day in da chi depending on how generous i feel...... i need 4k on a legal level....


 i thought 2 gangstas doing gangsta shit was legal lol. next time i go thu chi im calling on you bro 4sure.


theexpress said:


> i will plug you with some bubba sk clones if you take out everybody at dna seedbank for me!!!


 Don and aaron? why kuz they giving sk a bad name with that bs headband renaming. i think tude had them do it. lol. 
i actually like dna/reserva all there shit done me well xcept rocklock.


----------



## jeb5304 (Dec 24, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5084099]lol even for the SK, i would never pay 4k for a pound... no bud on this earth is worth 4k, but thats just me [/QUOTE]

so what would you pay sicc? thats 250 a oz. for dank thats way cheap


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 24, 2010)

I can get pounds for 3500 max, it only 500 dollar less lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5084292]I can get pounds for 3500 max, it only 500 dollar less lol[/QUOTE]

on a "legal" level.... i could work with someone i like for 3500......... but if it was more then like 5 peaces


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2010)

theexpress said:


> on a "legal" level.... i could work with someone i like for 3500......... but if it was more then like 5 peaces


on the streets of chicago were you can get a whole clip unloaded in your face for selling a nickle bag in a area were you didnt consult with the man calling the shots...... its ruff so like that i cant go no less then 4800.......


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5084292]I can get pounds for 3500 max, it only 500 dollar less lol[/QUOTE]

lol only 500$ less? lol thats an ounce of cocaine right there... i could cut that ounce into 3......... and make 2400 on a 500$ investment.... and thats str8 up doing oz for 800$ if i brak down a ball to 120$ thats even more... 500 dallars isnt chump change

people souls have been lost to the fire for less then that...... shit around here niggas get killed for dirty looks


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 24, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol only 500$ less? lol thats an ounce of cocaine right there... i could cut that ounce into 3......... and make 2400 on a 500$ investment.... and thats str8 up doing oz for 800$ if i brak down a ball to 120$ thats even more... 500 dallars isnt chump change
> 
> people souls have been lost to the fire for less then that...... shit around here niggas get killed for dirty looks


Now thats the same over here..lmao


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 24, 2010)

Haha i put "only" cause i was thinking yall would jump on me fore saying 4k is too much, then to find out im only paying 500 dollars less


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Now thats the same over here..lmao


we got that fire heron too... from every were... columbian white, china white from south east asia, afghan tan, or afghan sand from south west asia, mexican black tar and mexican brown powderd heroin to a lesser extent... mostly white number 4 heron here.... raw dope.... step on a gram with 8 grams of cut and niggas still catchin a nod.... take those 9 grams total and break them down to .1 at 10$ a point............. thats 100 gram... and i can get a gram of raw for like 75-80$ the whole brick for 70-75k.... flip that brick to the next nigga for 90k and he will flip it to someone for 100k who will break it down and make 500k with some cut........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqnCaaHnZN0


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Now thats the same over here..lmao


you guys are known for yall rocks out east...... philly, jersey, baltimore, chicago, detroit all known for there high grade heron... big bizzness on heron in the chi

and the cartels, and gangs know this


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5084368]Haha i put "only" cause i was thinking yall would jump on me fore saying 4k is too much, then to find out im only paying 500 dollars less [/QUOTE]

3500-4k a pound for kush on a retail level is some back in the day shit... this aint 98 no more chally!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2010)

ooo weeeeeee this my shit cant beleave i found this on youetube.......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlzeW_4uCwo&NR=1


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2010)

watch out for them hot ones....... they hurt when they hit.........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLDqvTT0jz0


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2010)

da goon k-smoove..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHXl7aZ9yPc&nofeather=True


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2010)

co-still...... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZKttvfYhUk&nofeather=True


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 24, 2010)

Gotta have that 805 love http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQHIINo9Tec&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2010)

eeeeeeeeeeeeee. speaking of 98 [email protected].... ole school chi shit......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGL1XgZZ9eU


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5084465]Gotta have that 805 love http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQHIINo9Tec&feature=related[/QUOTE]

lol orralay quey!!!!!!!!!!!!!! amor de culbreaz nigga.... viva la drogas!!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5084465]Gotta have that 805 love http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQHIINo9Tec&feature=related[/QUOTE]

thism my song for that........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-SBYB6Znk4


FREE MY NIGGA BELO ZERO!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2010)

FOR MUH CHITOWN LATINO NIGGAS.......... HUMBOLT PARK IS WERE THE HOODZ AT. ARTESIAN AND POTTOMAC AKA ALWAYS PACKIN.......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EwcbcTlQvg


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 24, 2010)

[video=youtube;v9KBSz9KbwA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9KBSz9KbwA[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2010)

[quote="sicc";5084541][video=youtube;v9kbsz9kbwa]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9kbsz9kbwa[/video][/quote]

free x raided too!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2010)

EVERYWERE YOU GO THERES A PARTY FO SHOW UP IN THE STREETS OF CHICAGO.........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgaBc6TKw9I&feature=related


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 24, 2010)

[video=youtube;UMm3WAtCBgk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMm3WAtCBgk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2010)

THIS A CLASSIC CUT..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhKxzVWHyrI


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2010)

,IGHT BE STRANGE TO SOME YALL BUT ITS THE NORM HERE.... THIS AINT CALI... WE DONT DO THAT RACE SHIT HERE SOO MUCH... A BULLIT IS COLOR BLIND YOU CAN CATCH ONE IF YOU BLACK, WHITE, BROWN, YELLOW, W.E. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eK_DuVNPli4


----------



## poplars (Dec 24, 2010)

that sucks about you and your other grow partner, hate bs like that.. karma will have its way with him.


and as for the mold and PM.... in the area I'm at it's absolutely perfect for SK.... it gets cold here but LOTS of sun and low humidity.

and dude, I had the original bubba sk mother chillin in my garage surviving for well over a month in 20 degree weather... this is one hardy motherfuckin strain bro.... as hardy as it gets. you truly struck gold!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2010)

poplars said:


> that sucks about you and your other grow partner, hate bs like that.. karma will have its way with him.
> 
> 
> and as for the mold and PM.... in the area I'm at it's absolutely perfect for SK.... it gets cold here but LOTS of sun and low humidity.
> ...


 
i told you them indicas take the cold... in there native land sometimes there not even picked untill there is a light layer of snow on the ground of the mountain


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5084584][video=youtube;UMm3WAtCBgk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMm3WAtCBgk&feature=related[/video][/QUOTE]

thats better that crip can spit a lil... its amazing how diffrent are slang is from yall, and new yorks.... aint that right [email protected]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 24, 2010)

THIS CRIP CAN SPIT!! NAYBORHOOD NIP HUSSLE. Six Owe all day.. 
[video=youtube;ETN-8KVYOQ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETN-8KVYOQ0[/video]


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 24, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> THIS CRIP CAN SPIT!! NAYBORHOOD NIP HUSSLE. Six Owe all day..
> [video=youtube;ETN-8KVYOQ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETN-8KVYOQ0[/video]


N Hustle is legit

[video=youtube;ap5c0llkd7E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ap5c0llkd7E[/video]

[video=youtube;R2dxovpvs9Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2dxovpvs9Q&feature=related[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> THIS CRIP CAN SPIT!! NAYBORHOOD NIP HUSSLE. Six Owe all day..
> [video=youtube;ETN-8KVYOQ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETN-8KVYOQ0[/video]


snoops ugly lil nephew is decent wit it...... ima have to say the one sicc posted im feelin a lil more....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2010)

best west coast song ever... ever till this day imo...... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TNXoH7EYWY


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 24, 2010)

happy holidays everyone!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2010)

this one up there also......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cs1a4idxRiY


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2010)

i hate e40 fuck that weeble!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2010)

here some 94 chicago shit.......... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-qpvvu0in4


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2010)

ole school twista....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mow5gFW0yQQ


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2010)

this one for rasta mon!!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1qJqbeoQC4


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2010)

eeeeeee no i didnt............http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uRf9D9Wo2s


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2010)

some vice lord shit.........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEsCWxxS6V8&nofeather=True


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2010)

some more vice lord shit.......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=entOrbO82KQ&nofeather=True


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2010)

roll some for ya boy chi......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gt99C-KNUvo&nofeather=True


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2010)

ok yall to quiet.. get at me jo... ima be on the porch smokin reefer!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6ncp9Q9i4g


----------



## poplars (Dec 24, 2010)

haha I"m just chillin man... not blazing for atleast another week or two... possibly longer. just waiting for this lung to get fully healed ya know.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2010)

a not so merry x mas for theese people........ http://www.chicagobreakingnews.com/2010/12/tinley-park-area-family-arrested-after-1m-pot-bust.html?obref=obinsite



http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/sns-ap-il--marijuanapackages-chicago,0,4763892.story?obref=obnetwork


http://www.chicagobreakingnews.com/2010/12/cook-county-arrest-romeoville-marijuana-cannabis.html?obref=obinsite


----------



## poplars (Dec 24, 2010)

theexpress said:


> a not so merry x mas for theese people........ http://www.chicagobreakingnews.com/2010/12/tinley-park-area-family-arrested-after-1m-pot-bust.html?obref=obinsite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 for real....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2010)

lol look at theese idiots... someone is missing all that yay....http://www.chicagobreakingnews.com/2010/12/cocaine-seized-after-box-breaks-open-in-street.html?obref=obnetwork


----------



## poplars (Dec 24, 2010)

hah damn, that's what I call a white christmas....lmfao


----------



## howak47 (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry christmas everybody!!!!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 25, 2010)

same to u howak.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 25, 2010)

anybody seen doc greenhorn? i wached hawaii play last night it was damn 83 degrees.


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 25, 2010)

yea man what u donno xmas is warm! its in the 70s here


----------



## Kush konasieur (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry christmas to all.Sour kush looks so dank.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 25, 2010)

lol.. 39 here.. my wifes at work n im home bored too. wit no smoke.


----------



## Kush konasieur (Dec 25, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol.. 39 here.. my wifes at work n im home bored too. wit no smoke.


Where the liq?
Get the christmas crackin


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 25, 2010)

damn man that sux! its mhy daughters first xmas! we bout to open everything now


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 25, 2010)

Kush konasieur said:


> Where the liq?
> Get the christmas crackin


 i got the bottle of grey goose right here cuz, no motivation yet.. just broke down some roaches and threw em in the pipe..lol hard times.


rastadred22 said:


> damn man that sux! its mhy daughters first xmas! we bout to open everything now


yea it succs, her family is far away so im tryna get somebody car before she gets off and take her home. i see my fam everyday lol, they wont miss me.


----------



## Kush konasieur (Dec 25, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i got the bottle of grey goose right here cuz, no motivation yet.. just broke down some roaches and threw em in the pipe..lol hard times.
> yea it succs, her family is far away so im tryna get somebody car before she gets off and take her home. i see my fam everyday lol, they wont miss me.


 Trust me cuzzo i know all about hard times.It just aint the same as it used to be lmao..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 25, 2010)

lol, damn sure true.. but ill be back and better than ever in 2011..


----------



## Kush konasieur (Dec 25, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, damn sure true.. but ill be back and better than ever in 2011..


 Yeah i got some killer genetics coming in to start the new years right all from cali connection.Swerve is also making some killer crosses..Purple deisel(blackwater x o.g. sour deisel) chem 4 in seed form not crossed with the sfv og a couple of the alien crosses as well.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2010)

blue dream haze is garbadge has fuck!!!!!!! i tried it twice.. once were i was drunk and wasnt impressed, and last night when i wasnt drunk... that shit was weak... it tasted ok... nothing special... smelled like fruityish berrish... could smell that more then the haze... felt like air in my lungs... didnt even cough.. didnt even feel like i was almost gonna cough... weak ass sativa high that starts behind your eyeballs... the buid itself looked good.... sativaish but didnt break down to compleate dust... decently amount of kief.. but why even bother the cannaboid cocktail on this strain sux..... high went away fast has fuck too and this was the first sativa ive had in a few months... the bubba kush i got from cai kills the blue dream!!!! in everything... taste, potancy, looks, for sure smell....... fuck that bdh shit!!!!! and they want kush prices for it too... they can suck my dick for 350 an oz... niggas is stupid.... i wouldnt pay 250 an oz for that... WTF IS UP WITH ALL THESE WEAK ASS SATIVAS?

forgot to add i been smoking on the bubba for over 2 weeks.... sk gone...... hash oil i still got mad amounts of


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 25, 2010)

You mean Blue Dream? Never heard it called Blue Dream haze, suc's that it was disappointing, i almost pic'd up some clones of it haha


----------



## poplars (Dec 25, 2010)

yeah if you're talkin normal blue dream I hear ya . . . that shit was very unimpressive to me too...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2010)

bluedream.... aka blue dream haze.... genetic background is unkown haze x blueberry= some str8 bullshit!!!!!!!! weak ass blueberry corss... bluecheese is soooooooooooooooo much better... and dj shorts blueberry is soo much better then both previous b.b. crosses... i seriously dont even think they used dj shorts blueberry in this cross... prolly some berry smelling knockoff... blue dream haze is like a 6/10 strain........ and thats sad when your tryna charge 350 an ounce....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5087859]You mean Blue Dream? Never heard it called Blue Dream haze, suc's that it was disappointing, i almost pic'd up some clones of it haha[/QUOTE]


dont tell me you like this shit???? cuzz it may change the way i feel about you a lil... lol i thought you knew what good weed is G

on a serious note dont waste any money on these clone.. even if its free dont waste your time dog.. trust me...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah if you're talkin normal blue dream I hear ya . . . that shit was very unimpressive to me too...


that shit was some bullshit bro... i swear i though i was smoking some seedless mids... the shit looked good tho...


----------



## poplars (Dec 25, 2010)

for sure I remember when people were bringing blue dream to my house like it was the bomb shit, I smoked it, tasted amazing, but I didn't feel jack shit . . . it was pathetic. it truly seems like lots of people around here don't know what truly bomb weed is because lots of people liked that shit......


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2010)

this shit sux......

and i didnt even feel it tasted all that good.... just tasted like typical fresh fruity sativa to me,... couldt even tickle my lungs a lil...


----------



## poplars (Dec 25, 2010)

theexpress said:


> this shit sux......
> 
> and i didnt even feel it tasted all that good.... just tasted like typical fresh fruity sativa to me,... couldt even tickle my lungs a lil...



looks a lot like the stuff I had.... I've had a few different growers versions of it, some taste amazing, some don't taste like much at all...


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 25, 2010)

theexpress said:


> dont tell me you like this shit???? cuzz it may change the way i feel about you a lil... lol i thought you knew what good weed is G
> 
> on a serious note dont waste any money on these clone.. even if its free dont waste your time dog.. trust me...


No, i have never tried it, thats why i was almost pic'd up some clones, but never did..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5087967]No, i have never tried it, thats why i was almost pic'd up some clones, but never did..[/QUOTE]

its a good thing that you never did...


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 25, 2010)

haha yeah that's what im saying, But i have seen some grows where the growers said it was good, but im not much of a sativa guy, they were free clones, so i had to at least think about it 

Just didn't go thru with it, i aint really down with the meeting people on this site thing, i'll trade do whatever, but the whole meeting thing is kinda weird haha


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5088095]haha yeah that's what im saying, But i have seen some grows where the growers said it was good, but im not much of a sativa guy, they were free clones, so i had to at least think about it 

Just didn't go thru with it, i aint really down with the meeting people on this site thing, i'll trade do whatever, but the whole meeting thing is kinda weird haha[/QUOTE]

yeah you gotta be carefull on shit like that... theres a few dudes on this thread iw ouldnt mind meeting up in life doe...... i know most of the regulars here arent the police..


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 25, 2010)

Fa real, i aint trying to get caught up in no shit, even if its legal. I just aint down. I gotta have a feel for some peeps, i could name a couple heads, but thats about it.


----------



## poplars (Dec 25, 2010)

for sure even if you truly feel like you know the person on here it's hard to take a leap of faith and meet them...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 25, 2010)

somebody should meet me n smoke wit my sober ass.


----------



## poplars (Dec 25, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> somebody should meet me n smoke wit my sober ass.


if it makes you feel any better I"m sober as fuck, going on 3 days. but on purpose...


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 25, 2010)

fuck 3 days?! i just burnt my last spliff about 2hours ago and im like fuckkkk! pullin my locs out lol!


----------



## poplars (Dec 25, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> fuck 3 days?! i just burnt my last spliff about 2hours ago and im like fuckkkk! pullin my locs out lol!


what can I say I got some mad willpower... I got like 15+ jars of dank bud right next to me but I know whats better for me at this current moment... gotta let that lung heal fully before I balze again, then it will be EPIC

also on the defence for people who need it every day, I don't have a condition that will fuck me up if I dont' smoke it... for instance I have no chronic pain, no problems eating, no problems sleeeping really (it is harder without cannabis but once I get to sleep I'm pretty good.) for those who have such issues I would have broke down days ago ...


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 25, 2010)

shit id smoke with some of u boys i aint trippin i done been all over and met the coolest cats and they are usually potheads no lie but thats whats so universal i can find smoke at every bullridin i go to its sweet. shit id get down nd smoke wit chi trynsa sicc pop definatly howak yall peeps cool my boy purp havent seen him ina bit th o yea merry christmas


----------



## Ditty! (Dec 25, 2010)

Dayyyum! Pit! ,murr crimaah!


----------



## Ditty! (Dec 25, 2010)

poplars said:


> what can I say I got some mad willpower... I got like 15+ jars of dank bud right next to me but I know whats better for me at this current moment... gotta let that lung heal fully before I balze again, then it will be EPIC
> 
> also on the defence for people who need it every day, I don't have a condition that will fuck me up if I dont' smoke it... for instance I have no chronic pain, no problems eating, no problems sleeeping really (it is harder without cannabis but once I get to sleep I'm pretty good.) for those who have such issues I would have broke down days ago ...


good to hear you straight. Just a weak lung? I read this last week. Lung is a serious issue tho..


----------



## poplars (Dec 25, 2010)

Ditty! said:


> good to hear you straight. Just a weak lung? I read this last week. Lung is a serious issue tho..


had pneumonia in one lung, it gets inflamed when I smoke too much or cough the wrong way, etc.... it takes a very long time to heal .. . . . no real way to tell when its fully healed other than to give it a while ya know.


----------



## Ditty! (Dec 25, 2010)

Man, thats deep. Prolly good for the system tho. edibles be aight. Sux lookin at jars of fyah and wonderin tho. Murr crumaah brah!


----------



## poplars (Dec 25, 2010)

Ditty! said:


> Man, thats deep. Prolly good for the system tho. edibles be aight. Sux lookin at jars of fyah and wonderin tho. Murr crumaah brah!


well actually I think the cannabinoids being in my system is changing my immune system in a way that is actually slowing down my healing... so I quit edibles as well as vaping and smoking... I'm done with vaping for good, it got me into this mess so I'm done with it... 

cannabinoids are immunomodulators, changing immune function. often times good, sometimes bad.. I believe this time may be that sometimes bad, but I'm not taking the risk ya know...


----------



## shmow52 (Dec 25, 2010)

poplars said:


> well actually I think the cannabinoids being in my system is changing my immune system in a way that is actually slowing down my healing... so I quit edibles as well as vaping and smoking... I'm done with vaping for good, it got me into this mess so I'm done with it...
> 
> cannabinoids are immunomodulators, changing immune function. often times good, sometimes bad.. I believe this time may be that sometimes bad, but I'm not taking the risk ya know...


 in my experience, weed has always helped me get better. i know what you are going to say. wheres the SK pics? I will get them, i just need to get my mom's camera because mine is shit and wont do it any justice. THEY WILL COME sooner or later. prolly have a good 3 o's of it left


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 25, 2010)

i have trouble sleeping and i do have pain but the pain isnt very dehibilitating just uncomfortable...i get pain in my knee, shoulder, figners and hands, and my wrist...all from ftball! but man im so used to this pain its normal now!


----------



## poplars (Dec 25, 2010)

shmow52 said:


> in my experience, weed has always helped me get better. i know what you are going to say. wheres the SK pics? I will get them, i just need to get my mom's camera because mine is shit and wont do it any justice. THEY WILL COME sooner or later. prolly have a good 3 o's of it left


that's why I said the majority of the time it's good, but in this small case it might be bad, I'm just not taking the risk... I will eat an edible every now and then but for the m ost part I'm spending days dry in between for my own good...




rastadred22 said:


> i have trouble sleeping and i do have pain but the pain isnt very dehibilitating just uncomfortable...i get pain in my knee, shoulder, figners and hands, and my wrist...all from ftball! but man im so used to this pain its normal now!


honestly trouble sleeping is enough for me to want to blaze every day, luckilly I can get to sleep after some time... thats some shit football is fucked on your body


----------



## shinger (Dec 26, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> i have trouble sleeping and i do have pain but the pain isnt very dehibilitating just uncomfortable...i get pain in my knee, shoulder, figners and hands, and my wrist...all from ftball! but man im so used to this pain its normal now!


Tell me about it man, i got mad tendenidis in my wrists and elbows from 2 years of O-line shit. not to mention a fucked back and ankle.so i stay lit errday. But i feel you on the lung pops, Lungs are not to be played with. and please elaborate on how the vapo did that to you. I have a vapo and use it regularly. its a volcano and i monitor the temp to not burn my shit to bad.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 26, 2010)

you should send it to me pops, my pain disables me, i can never eat nor sleep. i hate having to pop pills all day everyday, unless im smokin with em .. or smokin period.


----------



## poplars (Dec 26, 2010)

shinger said:


> Tell me about it man, i got mad tendenidis in my wrists and elbows from 2 years of O-line shit. not to mention a fucked back and ankle.so i stay lit errday. But i feel you on the lung pops, Lungs are not to be played with. and please elaborate on how the vapo did that to you. I have a vapo and use it regularly. its a volcano and i monitor the temp to not burn my shit to bad.


well, I had a cold and I vaped too hard while I had a cold... coughed out every hit, it turned into bronchitis, then the bronchitis turned into pneumonia, the vape only caused the chain reaction...




TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> you should send it to me pops, my pain disables me, i can never eat nor sleep. i hate having to pop pills all day everyday, unless im smokin with em .. or smokin period.



lol sorry bro I'm not sending my weed to anyone... I'm just gonna enjoy it for a long ass time....sorry


----------



## howak47 (Dec 26, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> you should send it to me pops, my pain disables me, i can never eat nor sleep. i hate having to pop pills all day everyday, unless im smokin with em .. or smokin period.


 did you get any snow where u r at? we got some


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 26, 2010)

man i figured we euld get some snow it was damn sure cold enough but we dident get ny shit it was 28 yesterday cold


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 26, 2010)

howak47 said:


> did you get any snow where u r at? we got some


yea man, its still snowin i was so fukin surprised.. bbut the sun melting it away now..
lumbia doesn't know how to handle snow. car wrecks and shit everywhere.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 26, 2010)

poplars said:


> well, I had a cold and I vaped too hard while I had a cold... coughed out every hit, it turned into bronchitis, then the bronchitis turned into pneumonia, the vape only caused the chain reaction...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 its cool, i wasnt serious at all.. lol unless u wolda did it. but i wasn't joking about the insomnia and my chronic pain that disables me. it seems i cant really wake up without weed either kinda weird.


----------



## poplars (Dec 26, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> its cool, i wasnt serious at all.. lol unless u wolda did it. but i wasn't joking about the insomnia and my chronic pain that disables me. it seems i cant really wake up without weed either kinda weird.


yeah I just didn't feel like ignoring another comment like that ya know... I like to address things rather than avoid things that could be stressful to me... 

that really sucks man, I hope your future is full of good cannabis and balance in your life...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2010)

if i dont smoke weed everyday i cant sleep for shit at night.. my brain keeps going at 100000000 rpm!!!! i need that good shit to keep me grounded.. im also an asshole if i dont have any nugg..... im much more inclined to let the fist fly lets say... with weed i think about everything before i act like 3 times.... keeps me hella grounded.. and if your hung over or got a nasty headach or stomache ache weed will help all that too.. truely a miracle of a plant.. a true cure what ails ya... this represents death to big pharmacy... and is a big reason for the continued prohibition today...


----------



## poplars (Dec 26, 2010)

theexpress said:


> if i dont smoke weed everyday i cant sleep for shit at night.. my brain keeps going at 100000000 rpm!!!! i need that good shit to keep me grounded.. im also an asshole if i dont have any nugg..... im much more inclined to let the fist fly lets say... with weed i think about everything before i act like 3 times.... keeps me hella grounded.. and if your hung over or got a nasty headach or stomache ache weed will help all that too.. truely a miracle of a plant.. a true cure what ails ya... this represents death to big pharmacy... and is a big reason for the continued prohibition today...


for sure, for the first day my brain was going 1000mph but I finally chilled it out, but today I took 1/3rd cookie to have a good time heh... gonna wait a whole week after this one (or so I say..) either way at minimum I'm putting 3 days in between each time I blaze.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 26, 2010)

theexpress said:


> if i dont smoke weed everyday i cant sleep for shit at night.. my brain keeps going at 100000000 rpm!!!! i need that good shit to keep me grounded.. im also an asshole if i dont have any nugg..... im much more inclined to let the fist fly lets say... with weed i think about everything before i act like 3 times.... keeps me hella grounded.. and if your hung over or got a nasty headach or stomache ache weed will help all that too.. truely a miracle of a plant.. a true cure what ails ya... this represents death to big pharmacy... and is a big reason for the continued prohibition today...


lol, im the same way.. every time i aint got no weed my girl say i act like a bitch. n i can sit in the dark for hours n wont go to sleep yo..


----------



## poplars (Dec 26, 2010)

damn yo, 1/3rd cookie fucks me up. my tolerance has dropped a lot, like 2x


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2010)

ive put away close to an 1/8 of bubba kush today.... damn....... i think thats cuzz i havent blazed any oil at all today.. the oil stretches my weed out..... and also makes my tolerence go sky high...........


----------



## poplars (Dec 26, 2010)

damn that sucks... I still have a hardcore afterhigh from those edibles, probably still a lil high .. . kinda hard to tell either way I'm out of it hah


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2010)

poplars said:


> damn that sucks... I still have a hardcore afterhigh from those edibles, probably still a lil high .. . kinda hard to tell either way I'm out of it hah


 
before i go to bed i will blaze a lil oil...... maybe put it ontop a cashed bowl cuzz i love the way the bubba taste on its own... the oil actually has a dank ass taste too


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 26, 2010)

fuk the way bubba taste!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> fuk the way bubba taste!


fall in line nigga... or i will have poplars knife ya up.... lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2010)

yooooo howak... how are then nyc purple diesels budding up hommie?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2010)

theexpress said:


> fall in line nigga... or i will have poplars knife ya up.... lol


 
poplars>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2010)

theexpress said:


> poplars>>>>>>>>>>>>>


he will let it ride on ya ass like blokka blokka blokka....


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 26, 2010)

Lol how you gon compare Pop and the Greatest Movie of all time? Besides CB4!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5092159]Lol how you gon compare Pop and the Greatest Movie of all time? Besides CB4![/QUOTE]

cuzz my man is str8 outta locash!!!!!!!

they call him stab master p on da street lol


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 26, 2010)

theexpress said:


> cuzz my man is str8 outta locash!!!!!!!
> 
> they call him stab master p on da street lol



LOL! Nigga's cant mess wit MC Gusto! Stab Master Arson, and Dead Mike!, same with Ash Tray, Loc Dog, Preach and Crazy legs hahahaha


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 26, 2010)

stab master p huh, lol.. both of them is classics. poplars seems more like the bombing type to me.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2010)

SICC";5092199]LOL! Nigga's cant mess wit MC Gusto! Stab Master Arson said:


> [/URL]


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 26, 2010)

LOL, MESSAGE!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## "SICC" (Dec 26, 2010)

I cant see anything ese, its a blank post for me


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> stab master p huh, lol.. both of them is classics. poplars seems more like the bombing type to me.


hahahahahahahahaha one of them huh


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 26, 2010)

lol, yea sort of. i dont see him as the hand to hand combat kinda guy. more of the set my house on fire or set my doorbell up to explode.


----------



## howak47 (Dec 27, 2010)

[youtube]mhFf8WPXjbI&feature=feedu[/youtube]


----------



## poplars (Dec 27, 2010)

theexpress said:


> poplars>>>>>>>>>>>>>


LMFAO

wish I had seen this shit earlier

hahahahahahahah


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 27, 2010)

damn howak man so sorry to hear that...what happened man?!? ive enjoyed this thread to the max glad its goin keep goin for a bit longer but damn man!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 27, 2010)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]mhFf8WPXjbI&feature=feedu[/youtube]


 Damn duke.Shutting it down for the better i hope.Everything is looking nice and your flower room is packed.All those genetics you have you should have a nice amount of bud when its all said and done.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 27, 2010)

aww damn howak, why u gotta stop? u should should send me your seeds and clones, ill take good care of em until your ready to get back on  . .. hope everything goes well for you bro.

Edit: u know i know how u feel when it comes down to having to stop growing abruptly, but its never forever bro you'll be back at it b4 u know it.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 27, 2010)

Shit i first i thought you were done for good Howak, good thing its only fora lil bit. Hope it all works out homie


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2010)

da truf.......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5Ji0PGBMHk&nofeather=True


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2010)

my nigga e-dubb throwin them rakes up yellin 7-foe till da world blow...........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cfa73KeeZUA&nofeather=True


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2010)

............ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0aa8BWe72k&feature=related


----------



## poplars (Dec 27, 2010)

hows shit with you and colorado bro? haven't heard much about that past few days.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2010)

hahahaha smack dat bitch for nothin..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbHJ0fi0G4I&nofeather=True


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2010)

poplars said:


> hows shit with you and colorado bro? haven't heard much about that past few days.


im waiting.... i gotta wait for dude to get his money to get this togather.....


----------



## Ditty! (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## Ditty! (Dec 27, 2010)

Ohhh shit! Just watched the vid.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 27, 2010)

Ditty! said:


> Ohhh shit! Just watched the vid.


im sorry, i had to lol..

and to howak, if theres one thing i leaned during my time off is that its good time to start planning the next grow. i'm stubbirn i feel like growing is something that i will never stop. but i realise now that in the state we are sooner or later it'll have to end. so thats why my long term goal is to gtfo of sc.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2010)

Ditty! said:


> Ohhh shit! Just watched the vid.


theres a guy we dont see here too often... sup D? ima rep you soon has i can..


----------



## shinger (Dec 27, 2010)

Say it aint so Howak. Its prob for the better tho. Next place you get, fuckin double the space up.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 27, 2010)

yeah i hope the same.after watching that vid i was hoping to hear a cough or something after pulling the sour kush from the steamroller..lmao.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> yeah i hope the same.after watching that vid i was hoping to hear a cough or something after pulling the sour kush from the steamroller..lmao.


 
my mans a beast... lol and he had some waxontop of that bubba sk..... no cough..... thats the sighn of a heavy ass smoker... i dont cough for shit lol untill i wake up the next mourning.. im thinkng thats more from ciggeeretts doe....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 27, 2010)

theexpress said:


> my mans a beast... lol and he had some waxontop of that bubba sk..... no cough..... thats the sighn of a heavy ass smoker... i dont cough for shit lol untill i wake up the next mourning.. im thinkng thats more from ciggeeretts doe....


Thats what i was thinking a heavy ass beast smoker.boy got a high tolerance for that shit.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Thats what i was thinking a heavy ass beast smoker.boy got a high tolerance for that shit.


there was a time when i could clear a full 1 gallon milk jug gravity bong and not cough.....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 27, 2010)

theexpress said:


> there was a time when i could clear a full 1 gallon milk jug gravity bong and not cough.....


 Afte i got shot i cant clear nothing without a cough.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Afte i got shot i cant clear nothing without a cough.


rough.......


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2010)

how bout my chicago bears boooy!!!!!!!!!!! gonna be a good game with the packers.. them fux got a. rodgers back... that vic first pass back was a 80 some yard t.d.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2010)

howak you got any sk pollin left??? drop some on the p.d. do some crosses... think of the future


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 27, 2010)

theexpress said:


> howak you got any sk pollin left??? drop some on the p.d. do some crosses... think of the future


Didnt he said he hit the p.d. with some sk pollen already?You told him he should have waited because they flower for a while.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Didnt he said he hit the p.d. with some sk pollen already?You told him he should have waited because they flower for a while.


right on..... thank you my memory fades with everyday of bho usuage.....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 27, 2010)

theexpress said:


> right on..... thank you my memory fades with everyday of bho usuage.....


 No problem.Seems like i dont smoke enough..After the new baby i slowed down because i cant smoke indoors for now and outside is brick ass...the wind will get more smoke then my lungs..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 27, 2010)

word, my fam n jerz just sent me some blizzard pics.. glad im in the south fa now.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 27, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> word, my fam n jerz just sent me some blizzard pics.. glad im in the south fa now.


NIgg snow was crazy..People cant even walk out the front door because of it..I was shoveling damn near all day.Local bussses and trains were getting stuck.you would have been a fool to try and drive out here.


----------



## 1234offgrid (Dec 27, 2010)

how do i sub can anyone help???


----------



## Ditty! (Dec 27, 2010)

UP IN THE B LUE TOOL BAR. thread tools, hit sub.



aint doin shyt Chi, breedin, gettin my monday night football on. 2 nights in a row!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 27, 2010)

monday is only one day ...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2010)

Ditty! said:


> UP IN THE B LUE TOOL BAR. thread tools, hit sub.
> 
> 
> 
> aint doin shyt Chi, breedin, gettin my monday night football on. 2 nights in a row!!!


the burner turner bringin dem birds back jack......


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2010)

i fucking love bubba kush man!!!! this shit still doing me in!!!


----------



## poplars (Dec 27, 2010)

man I fuckin blazed some of my buddies hash today (primarily purple kush) and fuck... 5 hits and I had such a strong high that I felt useless... lmfao, still tired 5 hours later... I love low tolerance.

btw started the tincture today, out of 2.6 oz of small bud from ALL the strains I grew this year except ak47 and sweet god (so thats church, nl, sk, and thcbomb x bubblegum), put in 4 balls of scizzor hash. saved the last SK scizzor hash ball for good ol chitown, i'll throw that in with the normal hash I made bubble method, you bet your ass I didn't forget about that shit. 

I kinda wanna wait to send it till you get to colorado, unless you're not going there soon then I'll work on sending that shit to chitown.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2010)

poplars said:


> man I fuckin blazed some of my buddies hash today (primarily purple kush) and fuck... 5 hits and I had such a strong high that I felt useless... lmfao, still tired 5 hours later... I love low tolerance.
> 
> btw started the tincture today, out of 2.6 oz of small bud from ALL the strains I grew this year except ak47 and sweet god (so thats church, nl, sk, and thcbomb x bubblegum), put in 4 balls of scizzor hash. saved the last SK scizzor hash ball for good ol chitown, i'll throw that in with the normal hash I made bubble method, you bet your ass I didn't forget about that shit.
> 
> I kinda wanna wait to send it till you get to colorado, unless you're not going there soon then I'll work on sending that shit to chitown.


yeah im not hurting for anything yet... im cool with waiting till i come to colorado.... IMA BE LEGAL!!!!

i have a stupid assamount of oil... ive sold like atleast an o and a half and smoked countless grams.. still got alot left


----------



## poplars (Dec 27, 2010)

theexpress said:


> yeah im not hurting for anything yet... im cool with waiting till i come to colorado.... IMA BE LEGAL!!!!
> 
> i have a stupid assamount of oil... ive sold like atleast an o and a half and smoked countless grams.. still got alot left


 for sure bro let me know when you're all settled in and you'll have a house warming present


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2010)

man i cant wait to personally pop the rest of the f4 sk the 2 s1 sk the bubba x sk, the sour power bx1 and the chillberry kush f1


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2010)

i cant beleave turner fumbled!!!!! wow


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2010)

that sk hash was that light caramel colord one when it dried right???? before it was pure white..... that shit is full melt i take it?


----------



## poplars (Dec 27, 2010)

theexpress said:


> that sk hash was that light caramel colord one when it dried right???? before it was pure white..... that shit is full melt i take it?


the 73 micron bag of the bubba pheno came out more tan-colored than caramel, totall full melt, bubbles like mad fuck. the diesel pheno made darker chunks that fuck you up more imo in a different way.. all of it bubbles like mad fuck.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2010)

poplars said:


> the 73 micron bag of the bubba pheno came out more tan-colored than caramel, totall full melt, bubbles like mad fuck. the diesel pheno made darker chunks that fuck you up more imo in a different way.. all of it bubbles like mad fuck.


sounds like there both fire


----------



## poplars (Dec 27, 2010)

theexpress said:


> sounds like there both fire


yeah they really are, the 73 micron from the first bubba batch is very powdery because of its purity, I'm not willing to heat it just to get it to compress, I'd rather it be the way it is. I'll throw in a lil chunk of that, and a good chunk of the diesel one, with that scizzor hash and that'll be a good one


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah they really are, the 73 micron from the first bubba batch is very powdery because of its purity, I'm not willing to heat it just to get it to compress, I'd rather it be the way it is. I'll throw in a lil chunk of that, and a good chunk of the diesel one, with that scizzor hash and that'll be a good one


hell yeah..............


----------



## howak47 (Dec 27, 2010)

[youtube]IbaEYlieI-g&feature=feedu[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 28, 2010)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]IbaEYlieI-g&feature=feedu[/youtube]


thats some see threw ass oil...


----------



## howak47 (Dec 28, 2010)

[youtube]COGFKlyAVBQ[/youtube]


----------



## poplars (Dec 28, 2010)

so I wanna ask you straight up, is sour kush still on top as far as all the other strains you've ever grown? I think you of all people would be a great judge of this as you've grown over 15 strains in the time I've been watching you (or atleast it seems like that much.) 

out of all the strains I've ever tried it definitely is on top... I need to try it again on a low tolerance to truly judge but so far the only thing I've ever had that was pretty much on the same level was hindu kush, and sour kush looked and smelled better... 

so howak, does it come out on top for you?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 28, 2010)

im fucking wasted..... i donno why i was drinking icehouse today but i polished off a whole 6 pack of 16 ouncers... quick has fuck too


----------



## howak47 (Dec 28, 2010)

poplars said:


> so I wanna ask you straight up, is sour kush still on top as far as all the other strains you've ever grown? I think you of all people would be a great judge of this as you've grown over 15 strains in the time I've been watching you (or atleast it seems like that much.)
> 
> out of all the strains I've ever tried it definitely is on top... I need to try it again on a low tolerance to truly judge but so far the only thing I've ever had that was pretty much on the same level was hindu kush, and sour kush looked and smelled better...
> 
> so howak, does it come out on top for you?


well out of all the strains i have grown sourkush is by far the best but i like the bubbakush i grow and the last sourpower cross was really dank and had a real sweet funny flower smell to it i really liked it and i think i got 2 of those left


----------



## poplars (Dec 28, 2010)

howak47 said:


> well out of all the strains i have grown sourkush is by far the best but i like the bubbakush i grow and the last sourpower cross was really dank and had a real sweet funny flower smell to it i really liked it and i think i got 2 of those left


nice man, because I think it's truly a statement to say something like that clearly out of all the strains you've ever grown ya know.... 

btw I smoked a pure bubbapheno of sour kush joint today, 4-5 hits and I was high as FUCK... even higher than smoking 5 hits of hash the previous day... that's sayin something!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 28, 2010)

poplars said:


> nice man, because I think it's truly a statement to say something like that clearly out of all the strains you've ever grown ya know....
> 
> btw I smoked a pure bubbapheno of sour kush joint today, 4-5 hits and I was high as FUCK... even higher than smoking 5 hits of hash the previous day... that's sayin something!


well im thinking about lacing this hash oil with this last .4 of jwh-018 and selling that shit for like 60$ a gram..... ima call that shit royal oil... this jwh shit is fucking super potant i bought 2 g's of itt many months ago when i was still on probation to get high on the low off of... my hash oil is waaaay pure.... its like 90 something % total cannaboids... the jhh-018 is 5 times stronger then my hash oil gram for gram!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 28, 2010)

poplars said:


> nice man, because I think it's truly a statement to say something like that clearly out of all the strains you've ever grown ya know....
> 
> btw I smoked a pure bubbapheno of sour kush joint today, 4-5 hits and I was high as FUCK... even higher than smoking 5 hits of hash the previous day... that's sayin something!


bubba pheno is supreame.. i wish i had some.... i gto some pure bubba kush doe... and its flame has fuck!!!! stinking up my tip has we speak.... threw 2 bags

haaaay you ripped off a joint too??? nice you should have taken greens off a clean bowl... the bubba is very flavorfull and strong


----------



## theexpress (Dec 28, 2010)

howak47 said:


> well out of all the strains i have grown sourkush is by far the best but i like the bubbakush i grow and the last sourpower cross was really dank and had a real sweet funny flower smell to it i really liked it and i think i got 2 of those left


i wanna try some of the apple pheno of the sourpower!!!!! and we all love bubba kush trust me.....


----------



## poplars (Dec 28, 2010)

theexpress said:


> bubba pheno is supreame.. i wish i had some.... i gto some pure bubba kush doe... and its flame has fuck!!!! stinking up my tip has we speak.... threw 2 bags
> 
> haaaay you ripped off a joint too??? nice you should have taken greens off a clean bowl... the bubba is very flavorfull and strong



yep I smoked a nice joint.... I should rip it off the bowl...

I'm gonna wait till I've gone like 4-5 days without it before I do that though, good test...


I had to eat a couple chunks of my edibles to get rid of this sensitive tooth from chipping one of my front teeth, its fuckin annoying but I go to the dentist on the 6th regardless of what this tooth does so I"ll get it figured out...

I"m just annoyed that I had to use cannabis when I wanted to go awhile because I blazed the past 2 days, oh well I figure I"m doing great in the big picture of all this...


----------



## howak47 (Dec 28, 2010)

[youtube]rsnERdp2pwg[/youtube]


----------



## howak47 (Dec 28, 2010)

poplars said:


> nice man, because I think it's truly a statement to say something like that clearly out of all the strains you've ever grown ya know....
> 
> btw I smoked a pure bubbapheno of sour kush joint today, 4-5 hits and I was high as FUCK... even higher than smoking 5 hits of hash the previous day... that's sayin something!


 hell yea man !! yea i hear yea on that joint lol i rolled up a 1.5 gram joint of sk on x-mas between 3 people and we all was stoned as fuck !!! this budder is really getting me think iam bout to play some xbox live


----------



## howak47 (Dec 28, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i wanna try some of the apple pheno of the sourpower!!!!! and we all love bubba kush trust me.....


 yea thats the one iam talking about it smelled like apples on the plant but when it was cured it had a sweet flower smell hard to explain


----------



## poplars (Dec 28, 2010)

howak47 said:


> hell yea man !! yea i hear yea on that joint lol i rolled up a 1.5 gram joint of sk on x-mas between 3 people and we all was stoned as fuck !!! this budder is really getting me think iam bout to play some xbox live


hella this joint was probbaly about that size and went between 5 people and I got stoned as fuck... everyone else there had a high tolerance so they probably just got a normal high haha...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 28, 2010)

howak47 said:


> yea thats the one iam talking about it smelled like apples on the plant but when it was cured it had a sweet flower smell hard to explain


 
i remeber it looking kiefey and with red hairs


----------



## theexpress (Dec 28, 2010)

poplars said:


> hella this joint was probbaly about that size and went between 5 people and I got stoned as fuck... everyone else there had a high tolerance so they probably just got a normal high haha...


im sure they were high has fuck too..


----------



## poplars (Dec 28, 2010)

theexpress said:


> im sure they were high has fuck too..


they didn't look high as fuck, one dude looks high all the time so it's hard to tell, lmfao. they probably were pretty damn high though, I just know it's not normal to be as stoned as I was for 5 hits because I lowered my tolerance... a few chunks of cookie get me high as hell... its awesome.

my tooth went from being an annoying spike in sensitivity to a dull ignorable sensitivity... if anything i'll be able to pass out and ignore it...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 28, 2010)

poplars said:


> they didn't look high as fuck, one dude looks high all the time so it's hard to tell, lmfao. they probably were pretty damn high though, I just know it's not normal to be as stoned as I was for 5 hits because I lowered my tolerance... a few chunks of cookie get me high as hell... its awesome.
> 
> my tooth went from being an annoying spike in sensitivity to a dull ignorable sensitivity... if anything i'll be able to pass out and ignore it...


better go see the dentist lil buddy.. maybe too many sweets in form of edibles lol


----------



## poplars (Dec 28, 2010)

theexpress said:


> better go see the dentist lil buddy.. maybe too many sweets in form of edibles lol


actually I suspect the dentist chipped this tooth putting in my fillings.... it wasn't like this before i went to the dentist... but yeah Im gonna have that shit filled in on the 6th...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 29, 2010)

howak how does the ghs bubba smell????


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 29, 2010)

fuc tha dentist i have wisdome teeth that r sidways nd theyr are afarid to pull em for breakin my jaw on top of it got a tooth in front of one wisdomw tooth that neeeds a root canal shit hurts nd with the cold weather ahhhhhhhhhhhhh been turned away by 3 oral surgeons nd i got straight as fuc teeth jus tha way the ones came in


----------



## poplars (Dec 29, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> fuc tha dentist i have wisdome teeth that r sidways nd theyr are afarid to pull em for breakin my jaw on top of it got a tooth in front of one wisdomw tooth that neeeds a root canal shit hurts nd with the cold weather ahhhhhhhhhhhhh been turned away by 3 oral surgeons nd i got straight as fuc teeth jus tha way the ones came in


it really isn't as bad as other people make us think... once you're all numbed up getting into your music it aint shit, it really isn't...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 29, 2010)

i had all 4 wisdom teeth taken out at once!!!!!!! i was fucked up for weeks after that... and i couldnt smoke anything for a while cuzz it fucking hurt the 4 big ass holes in the back of my mouth..


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 29, 2010)

ya i had the oppertuinity right out of highschool but i woulda had to go the state finals swollen up gettin on jam up bulls nd i said no bueno nd now they r aafarid to do it nd i need it done to get this root canal cuz shit is buggin me somethin awful


----------



## poplars (Dec 29, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> ya i had the oppertuinity right out of highschool but i woulda had to go the state finals swollen up gettin on jam up bulls nd i said no bueno nd now they r aafarid to do it nd i need it done to get this root canal cuz shit is buggin me somethin awful


root canals aren't shit, drilling for cavities aren't shit... the only thing that will freak you out about wisdoms is the blood afterwords which isn't that bad because you know you're done with this shit for good.

get it done now before it gets worse bro.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 29, 2010)

i got two cavities n no damn insurance.. shyt is killer pain.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 29, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i got two cavities n no damn insurance.. shyt is killer pain.


Kill the nerve with clove oil. i did it in 3 days you could rip em out now and only feel the gums.

Hello! Nice grow. Ive been lurking..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 29, 2010)

MuntantLizzard said:


> Kill the nerve with clove oil. i did it in 3 days you could rip em out now and only feel the gums.
> 
> Hello! Nice grow. Ive been lurking..


you lurker you..... lol


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 29, 2010)

haha chi go check out my thread jus posted some new vids


----------



## theexpress (Dec 29, 2010)

this ones for pittbudz......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDqOCKmfcuc


----------



## poplars (Dec 29, 2010)

MuntantLizzard said:


> Kill the nerve with clove oil. i did it in 3 days you could rip em out now and only feel the gums.
> 
> Hello! Nice grow. Ive been lurking..


that's hardcore... I'll remember that if I ever can't go to the dentist...shit


----------



## howak47 (Dec 29, 2010)

[youtube]4qWPDPIk0OI&feature=feedu[/youtube]


----------



## howak47 (Dec 29, 2010)

MuntantLizzard said:


> Kill the nerve with clove oil. i did it in 3 days you could rip em out now and only feel the gums.
> 
> Hello! Nice grow. Ive been lurking..


 how did you do that and did u say Clove oil or olive oil? never heard of that whats it do num the roots or what?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 30, 2010)

ole school conflict..... from like 91-92.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxOdXwk6K28


----------



## theexpress (Dec 30, 2010)

hell naw..... theese niggas was young has hell..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mx2MeaghY3I&nofeather=True


----------



## theexpress (Dec 30, 2010)

this whole c.d. is classic....... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNkpdtdpjik&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Dec 30, 2010)

im tellin ya every fucking track is raw!!!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ND7aSfk_QbM


----------



## theexpress (Dec 30, 2010)

they aint too many c.d.'s like this were every track is the bizznezz......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dgw3yL6bA24&nofeather=True


----------



## theexpress (Dec 30, 2010)

last one i promise........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHbTehhsz8I


----------



## theexpress (Dec 30, 2010)

theexpress said:


> last one i promise........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHbTehhsz8I


i lied nigga.......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDKlzSKbf_A


----------



## howak47 (Dec 30, 2010)

*hey whats the best way to press keif into hash? I have tried it a long time ago and cant remember whats the best way *


----------



## theexpress (Dec 30, 2010)

howak47 said:


> *hey whats the best way to press keif into hash? I have tried it a long time ago and cant remember whats the best way *


take a nice pile of kief..... stuff it into a ciggerette cellafane..... roll it up nice and tight.... wrap with some damp news paper... and set your oven for low....... like 200 f. put it on a cookie sheet and let it chill in there for 7-10 min......then take it out and put it in the freezer for 20 min...


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 30, 2010)

you can do it in the oven or u can use a water bottle or what ever and fill it with boiling water and press the keif by rolling it over the top of the cellaphane


----------



## howak47 (Dec 30, 2010)

theexpress said:


> take a nice pile of kief..... stuff it into a ciggerette cellafane..... roll it up nice and tight.... wrap with some damp news paper... and set your oven for low....... like 200 f. put it on a cookie sheet and let it chill in there for 7-10 min......then take it out and put it in the freezer for 20 min...


 ok cool thats the way i did it before probly goin to press some tomorrow


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 30, 2010)

Ay howak what video editor do you use?


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 30, 2010)

anyone gonna watch ufc 125 tomorro?..(sat) got a good looking fight card! got alot of strikers! i kno u like that fight card chi! all bangers!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 30, 2010)

ima be in colorado in about 8 days


----------



## theexpress (Dec 31, 2010)

man i dont feel very good... my girl isnt gonna move with me.... were kinda breaking up now.. shitty... 6.5 years..... my stomache is feelin all fucked up...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 31, 2010)

theexpress said:


> man i dont feel very good... my girl isnt gonna move with me.... were kinda breaking up now.. shitty... 6.5 years..... my stomache is feelin all fucked up...


Now thats some bullshit..You breaking up because of the move? It sounds personal jack.
You can tell her 4 out of the 7 days a week ya should take trips back n forth...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 31, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Now thats some bullshit..You breaking up because of the move? It sounds personal jack.
> You can tell her 4 out of the 7 days a week ya should take trips back n forth...


i cant do all that... i told her after 4 months she could move out and i would hold shit down untill she found a job or even if she didnt...

she dont wanna leave her family.. i love this dumb bitch... too much shit done happend.. but man i have to follow my dream..... i feel awful doe dog i really do


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 31, 2010)

Honestly speaking if you been with her for that long and yall been thru thick n thin.It makes no sense to make her leave her fam.Why not go to a place legal thats closer?
Imo i wouldnt go because it would be like you threw the relationship out..I kow its your dream but you can still make it happen just not on a legal level yet..But thats what i would do and i have kids with mine so that could be a big difference.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 31, 2010)

chi i feel ya brother im kinda in tha same place with gettin on bulls with my fiance im following my dreams no matter what she knew what she was getting when we started this trip nd i dont pump my brakes keep ya head up shits gonna work out no matter what happens


----------



## howak47 (Dec 31, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i cant do all that... i told her after 4 months she could move out and i would hold shit down untill she found a job or even if she didnt...
> 
> she dont wanna leave her family.. i love this dumb bitch... too much shit done happend.. but man i have to follow my dream..... i feel awful doe dog i really do


 damn man that sux bro i know how that is though i had and still might have that offer in cali and my girl said thats the one place she want move but if it happends i will have to folow that dream to man and we have been together for over 8 years so dont feel to bad if its meant to be then she will understand and make shit work 

heres a update video [youtube]MlGPPc4kAoM&feature=feedu[/youtube]


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 31, 2010)

damn chi dats a dilemma right there! i wouldnt leave my wife for that but id try make shit work no matta! id curve my dream but yet still follow it...6.5 years is a long time! after my daughter and a 3year relationship im married...and i wouldnt throw that away...do whats in ur heart bredren dont make a mistake! and regret what ur final decision is! stay strong!


----------



## howak47 (Dec 31, 2010)

that 1st purple d plant will be readyh for harvest next week about 7 or 8 days !!! cant wait shit smells so dank


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 31, 2010)

howak everythings lookin good man!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 31, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> chi i feel ya brother im kinda in tha same place with gettin on bulls with my fiance im following my dreams no matter what she knew what she was getting when we started this trip nd i dont pump my brakes keep ya head up shits gonna work out no matter what happens


 Now thats understandable since you were moving state to state
doing your thing before you met her but if you met her in one spot and you just want to up and leave to grow legally i think thats a bit selfish if you expect her to drop everything to come with you.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 31, 2010)

Howak plants are looking nie and good room is well lit up..
@chi I hope you make the right decision dog but like i said its kind of selfish if you expect her to just up and leave her family especially if you just came up with that decision.if you were a dude moving state to state and tahts how you met her she would understand it a bit more.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 31, 2010)

Man yall nigga's trippin

[video=youtube;OYHL6AYAwQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYHL6AYAwQU[/video]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 31, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5110225]Man yall nigga's trippin

[video=youtube;OYHL6AYAwQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYHL6AYAwQU[/video][/QUOTE]
Yeah for one you just met but for one you been with for 6-7 years that means something..
Shit im sure dre has a wife..Look at snoop with his high school sweetheart..


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 31, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5110225]Man yall nigga's trippin

[video=youtube;OYHL6AYAwQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYHL6AYAwQU[/video][/QUOTE]

lofl that made me laugh!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 31, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5110225]Man yall nigga's trippin

[video=youtube;OYHL6AYAwQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYHL6AYAwQU[/video][/QUOTE]
haha always keepin it real man u crack me up


----------



## theexpress (Dec 31, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5110225]Man yall nigga's trippin

[video=youtube;OYHL6AYAwQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYHL6AYAwQU[/video][/QUOTE]

i got 6 and a half years with this girl..... she sent me to jail and i sent her to the mental house... been threw it all


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 31, 2010)

im to broke to order ufc `125


----------



## poplars (Dec 31, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i cant do all that... i told her after 4 months she could move out and i would hold shit down untill she found a job or even if she didnt...
> 
> she dont wanna leave her family.. i love this dumb bitch... too much shit done happend.. but man i have to follow my dream..... i feel awful doe dog i really do



you really can't let anyone hold you back from your dream bro... even if you love her, you can't let her keep you in that shithole......

I mean she obviously isn't looking in the same direction as you so its a sign that shit just isn't gonna work out... some bitch once said, its not about being right for eachother, its about looking in the same direction. blah blah blah, you get the idea.


it'll be a bitch for awhile but you'll rest assured in the end that this was the right decision.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 31, 2010)

poplars said:


> you really can't let anyone hold you back from your dream bro... even if you love her, you can't let her keep you in that shithole......
> 
> I mean she obviously isn't looking in the same direction as you so its a sign that shit just isn't gonna work out... some bitch once said, its not about being right for eachother, its about looking in the same direction. blah blah blah, you get the idea.
> 
> ...


i hear ya pops...... your right also.....


----------



## poplars (Dec 31, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i hear ya pops...... your right also.....


just keep that head up bro, smoke that dank, look at the good, accept the bad ya know... you got this shit bro, I know you do!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 31, 2010)

cant wait to start this new life........


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 31, 2010)

gotta get acam n keep us updated loc.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 31, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i hear ya pops...... your right also.....


Looks like you got your mind made up then just dont have no regrets about it.
I know i said it already but you are just thinking about yourself and thats selfish my g.but you gonna what you want to do anyway best of luck..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 31, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> gotta get acam n keep us updated loc.


not happening..... sorry.... maybe a single plant pic, or a huge ass dried cola... legal or not im not gonna be allowed to show the whole ya dig...... im sure you understand.... but i dont care if you dont lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 31, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Looks like you got your mind made up then just dont have no regrets about it.
> I know i said it already but you are just thinking about yourself and thats selfish my g.but you gonna what you want to do anyway best of luck..


lol dont dr. phil me........ i love that broad.... but like my man from da blues brothers said....... "im on a mission from god!!!"


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 31, 2010)

theexpress said:


> not happening..... sorry.... maybe a single plant pic, or a huge ass dried cola... legal or not im not gonna be allowed to show the whole ya dig...... im sure you understand.... but i dont care if you dont lol


lol, i gotchu.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 31, 2010)

I wonder what group dres mamma falls in the hoes or da tricks, maybe the same group as his daughter.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 31, 2010)

Dwezelitsame said:


> I wonder what group dres mamma falls in the hoes or da tricks, maybe the same group as his daughter.


his daughter has that good chewin.... just like laurence fishburnes


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 31, 2010)

readin back a few pages you got relatives or friends in rodo or you be just wingin it


----------



## theexpress (Dec 31, 2010)

Dwezelitsame said:


> readin back a few pages you got relatives or friends in rodo or you be just wingin it


i got da plug out there....


----------



## howak47 (Jan 1, 2011)

*happy new year everybody *


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 1, 2011)

howak47 said:


> *happy new year everybody *


Iwish the same for everybody aswell
Happy new year may ya all be safe..


----------



## howak47 (Jan 1, 2011)

rastadred22 said:


> howak everythings lookin good man!


 thanks man


----------



## howak47 (Jan 1, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> iwish the same for everybody aswell
> happy new year may ya all be safe..


 iam so fucked up right now just smoked a blunt with 7 dif things in it sourkush,blue cheese ,sour shark,keif from sk,blue cheese and sourpower then added some sourkush budder and some fresh honey oil i made today plus me and my girl just drank a bottle of champagne


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 1, 2011)

howak47 said:


> iam so fucked up right now just smoked a blunt with 7 dif things in it sourkush,blue cheese ,sour shark,keif from sk,blue cheese and sourpower then added some sourkush budder and some fresh honey oil i made today plus me and my girl just drank a bottle of champagne


Damn sounds like hell of a blunt...Champagne is just xtra


----------



## shinger (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy New Year Sourkush RIU peeps. Smokin on some of my first ever grow. OG bagseed. Got me atleast 4x as high as the Blue dream i bought the other day. Dream tastes better but the kush gets you so lifted. SOLD


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2011)

happy new year fukkaz


----------



## jeb5304 (Jan 1, 2011)

happy new year


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 1, 2011)

*Chi* oh lots of luck out ther in rodo spouse to be some real nice countryside by what i hear i think id like to see for self one day 

will you still be a part of this forum i hope i like yo style -wit - and sharp tounge ---here a pl rep to pack wit yo baggage 

rodo one of the best friendlys next to california njoy it


----------



## poplars (Jan 1, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> *Chi* oh lots of luck out ther in rodo spouse to be some real nice countryside by what i hear i think id like to see for self one day
> 
> will you still be a part of this forum i hope i like yo style -wit - and sharp tounge ---here a pl rep to pack wit yo baggage
> 
> rodo one of the best friendlys next to california njoy it


dude there's no way he's not gonnna be a part of this forum, express leaving RIU is like santa clause leaving the north pole! or like an alcoholic leaving his bottle! crack head leaving the crack, etc....lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> *Chi* oh lots of luck out ther in rodo spouse to be some real nice countryside by what i hear i think id like to see for self one day
> 
> will you still be a part of this forum i hope i like yo style -wit - and sharp tounge ---here a pl rep to pack wit yo baggage
> 
> rodo one of the best friendlys next to california njoy it


thanx man... yuck im hung da fuck over


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2011)

poplars said:


> dude there's no way he's not gonnna be a part of this forum, express leaving RIU is like santa clause leaving the north pole! or like an alcoholic leaving his bottle! crack head leaving the crack, etc....lol


ooo yeah we all know i cant leave dat crack alone {riu}


----------



## poplars (Jan 1, 2011)

theexpress said:


> ooo yeah we all know i cant leave dat crack alone {riu}


oi oi hitting the bowl of the diesel pheno . . I had a lil epiphany. i think you should breed the diesel pheno into it's own strain, so you don't have to deal with the two juicy phenos of the bubba and the diesel... because I don't think the diesel is something to be lost,it's flavor and looks are so unique.. I'm gonna smoke a bowl of it and compare the high for real.. but I do think you should breed it into its own cross so it doesn't intersect the bubba pheno anymore... then it'll be something like a kush based sour diesel instead of a pheno of sour kush ya know? 

will post back when I'm stoned on this shit


----------



## poplars (Jan 1, 2011)

while the diesel phenos high isn't as amazing as the bubba pheno, its a very satisfying daytime bud with a head high a bit stronger than the body high...


----------



## poplars (Jan 1, 2011)

the high doesn't last nearly as long as the bubba either, but it goes down into a mild mellow feeling that doesn't bring you down, good day time weed indeed.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2011)

poplars said:


> oi oi hitting the bowl of the diesel pheno . . I had a lil epiphany. i think you should breed the diesel pheno into it's own strain, so you don't have to deal with the two juicy phenos of the bubba and the diesel... because I don't think the diesel is something to be lost,it's flavor and looks are so unique.. I'm gonna smoke a bowl of it and compare the high for real.. but I do think you should breed it into its own cross so it doesn't intersect the bubba pheno anymore... then it'll be something like a kush based sour diesel instead of a pheno of sour kush ya know?
> 
> will post back when I'm stoned on this shit


the diesel is ok...... it has a long lasting high..... taste ok... nothing razzle dazzle about it.... looks real real real good doe... i will not be running that pheno in c.o. only top notch phenos of top notch strains.... my plan is this.... i need 3500 a pound for every pound of sourkush the dispensery buys... dont matter how much they grab... i need 3500 for the bubba pheno... if they give me any lip i will revert them to this thread...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2011)

poplars said:


> the high doesn't last nearly as long as the bubba either, but it goes down into a mild mellow feeling that doesn't bring you down, good day time weed indeed.


 
no it doesnt last nearly has long has the bubba... the diesel keeps me high for like an hour-an hour and a half.... the bubba will roast your ass for like 3 hours... and end with you taking a lil nap


ive smoked on soo called quality genetics that only had me buzzed for 30 min.... [email protected]


----------



## poplars (Jan 1, 2011)

theexpress said:


> the diesel is ok...... it has a long lasting high..... taste ok... nothing razzle dazzle about it.... looks real real real good doe... i will not be running that pheno in c.o. only top notch phenos of top notch strains.... my plan is this.... i need 3500 a pound for every pound of sourkush the dispensery buys... dont matter how much they grab... i need 3500 for the bubba pheno... if they give me any lip i will revert them to this thread...



hahaha yeah that bubba pheno is truly something to behold... a joint of it yesterday fucked me up so hardcore... good shit




theexpress said:


> no it doesnt last nearly has long has the bubba... the diesel keeps me high for like an hour-an hour and a half.... the bubba will roast your ass for like 3 hours... and end with you taking a lil nap



yep or you drag on the rest of the day..ahaha.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2011)

poplars said:


> hahaha yeah that bubba pheno is truly something to behold... a joint of it yesterday fucked me up so hardcore... good shit


i love the way the bubba reeeeekz


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jan 1, 2011)

morning all lol im hungover as fuc


----------



## howak47 (Jan 1, 2011)

*EVERYBODY GO VOTE FOR MY VIDEO ON THE SOUNDRONE ARMY WEBSITE *http://www.soundronearmy.com/
REALY WANT TO WIN THIS ONE PEACE


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2011)

i got maynard...... i got leben...... and i got gomi...............


----------



## rastadred22 (Jan 1, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i got maynard...... i got leben...... and i got gomi...............


u gonna watch i am! i got leben, edgar, guida. gonna be a good night though! lots a bangers out der

also got silva, diaz and nunez...i dont think gomi as it in em...u gotta be a heavy handed ballsie motha fucka to stand wif guida and its gonna be a good one


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2011)

rastadred22 said:


> u gonna watch i am! i got leben, edgar, guida. gonna be a good night though! lots a bangers out der


 
lol how you got guida over gomi is beyond me rasta mon!!!!! maynard is waaay too much for frankie... frankie needs to be able to stuff the bullies take downs and hit and move and keep this fight standing to perhaps win a decission.... gomi is gonna tko guida... i like guida.. he is a home town boy... i dont think he got a chance here


----------



## shmow52 (Jan 1, 2011)

alright better late than never i guess. i finally took the pictures. probably about 3 ounces left, and this is outdoor btw.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 1, 2011)

howak47 said:


> how did you do that and did u say Clove oil or olive oil? never heard of that whats it do num the roots or what?


It came in a tooth repair kit, its use was not intended for long term.
imm looking...
http://www.organicfacts.net/organic-oils/natural-essential-oils/health-benefits-of-clove-oil.html


> The health benefits of _clove oil_ can be attributed to its antimicrobial, antifungal, antiseptic, antiviral, aphrodisiac and stimulating *...*
> *Dental Care:* The most prominent use of clove oil is in dental care. The germicidal properties of the oil make it very effective for relieving dental pain, tooth ache, sore gums and mouth ulcers. Clove oil contains the compound eugenol, which has been used in dentistry since numerous years. Gargles with diluted clove oil help in easing the throat. The characteristic smell of clove oil helps removing bad breath. As a result, clove oil is added to numerous dental products and medications, including, mouth washes, and tooth pastes. Dentists also mix clove oil with zinc oxide and prepare a white filling material as a temporary alternative to root canal.


----------



## poplars (Jan 1, 2011)

shmow52 said:


> alright better late than never i guess. i finally took the pictures. probably about 3 ounces left, and this is outdoor btw.
> View attachment 1357000View attachment 1357002View attachment 1357003View attachment 1357007View attachment 1357006View attachment 1357009View attachment 1357010View attachment 1357011View attachment 1357012



looks like some dank level 4/5 outdoor as far as looks go... the high only blazing it in person can tell the rating on such a thing...


----------



## howak47 (Jan 1, 2011)

[youtube]_qz6ZgSVT_o[/youtube]


----------



## shmow52 (Jan 1, 2011)

ya, id say it its a good upper mid


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2011)

damn gomi got subbed!!!!!!


----------



## rastadred22 (Jan 1, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol how you got guida over gomi is beyond me rasta mon!!!!! maynard is waaay too much for frankie... frankie needs to be able to stuff the bullies take downs and hit and move and keep this fight standing to perhaps win a decission.... gomi is gonna tko guida... i like guida.. he is a home town boy... i dont think he got a chance here


told ya man calld that on all th way h got bullied until guida squeezed him out!! and yea maynard did bully him in the first but i think frankie won 2-3-4 but what ever


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2011)

and leban finally finished... stan got some power....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2011)

right away i knew the main event was gonna be a boring ass match with the champ and challenger having most wins buy decission


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2011)

shmow52 said:


> alright better late than never i guess. i finally took the pictures. probably about 3 ounces left, and this is outdoor btw.
> View attachment 1357000View attachment 1357002View attachment 1357003View attachment 1357007View attachment 1357006View attachment 1357009View attachment 1357010View attachment 1357011View attachment 1357012


 
looks like some 30 an 1/8 shit


----------



## rastadred22 (Jan 2, 2011)

yo chi u saw brandon vera fuckin nose! my godddd! it was so bad kid was coverin it up with his hat after the fight!


----------



## howak47 (Jan 2, 2011)

HEY CAN EVERYONE PLEASE GO VOTE FOR MY VIDEO ON THE SOUNDRONEARMY WEBSITE HERES THE LINK http://www.soundronearmy.com/ I ONLY HAVE 1 VOTE AND SOMEONE ELSE HAS 4 VOTES 
JUST GO TO WHERE IT SAYS FREE STUFF AND CLICK ON VOTE FOR WINNER OF XMAS LIGHT BONG TOKE VIDEO AND VOTE FOR HOWAK47 THANK YOU


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 2, 2011)

voted 

Everyone go vote, help this nigga out, if everyone signed up howak will blow them out of the water lol


----------



## poplars (Jan 2, 2011)

meh I voted. I hate doing bs like this so this is the LAST time....

what are yo ugonna win anyways???


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2011)

poplars said:


> meh I voted. I hate doing bs like this so this is the LAST time....
> 
> what are yo ugonna win anyways???


lol poplars is salty....


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 2, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol poplars is salty....


did you vote?


----------



## shinger (Jan 2, 2011)

Im with pops on this one. And since it is my last time voting i did it twice. #4 and 5. Hope ya win whatever your trying to win howak.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah since its so hard to type in a user name and password then click vote lol.... But anyways, lookin forward to the next update Howak 

Hope you finally win that shit.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5119387]Yeah since its so hard to type in a user name and password then click vote lol.... But anyways, lookin forward to the next update Howak 

Hope you finally win that shit.[/QUOTE]

my nigga when you smoke a gram a day of oil on top of bubba kush everything is hard lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5118996]did you vote? [/QUOTE]

naw i didnt... but howak already won some sk clones in the future when his pure sk bloodline is over with...

ding ding ding we have a winner


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 2, 2011)

theexpress said:


> my nigga when you smoke a gram a day of oil on top of bubba kush everything is hard lol


hahaha Touche my friend, touche 

good point


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5119402]hahaha Touche my friend, touche 

good point [/QUOTE]

lol somehow threw this dayze i can still communicate to my folkks on here.... like i said... im on a mission from god!


----------



## shinger (Jan 2, 2011)

theexpress said:


> my nigga when you smoke a gram a day of oil on top of bubba kush everything is hard lol


exactly, im not on that level but aint shit easy when your smokin like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2011)

comeon bears!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Jan 2, 2011)

poplars said:


> meh I voted. I hate doing bs like this so this is the LAST time....
> 
> what are yo ugonna win anyways???


thanks pops .....damn why u hate stuff like that its a fun thing to do and you win a package with all kinds of blunt wraps,joint cones, beelasso stickers and some other stuff


----------



## howak47 (Jan 2, 2011)

well thanks to everyone that voted for me iam winning by 1 vote as of now but the more the better


----------



## howak47 (Jan 2, 2011)

theexpress said:


> naw i didnt... but howak already won some sk clones in the future when his pure sk bloodline is over with...
> 
> ding ding ding we have a winner


 lol thats the best prize of them all !!! thanks buddy


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2011)

fcuk man da hoe ass packers are about to score.............. big stuff on first and goal...... comeon bears!!!!!!! bam!!!!!! bears tackle for loss on 2nd and goal............ YES!!!!! tommy harris sacks rodgers!!!!!!!! we held em to a f/g!!!!!! BIG D BABY!!!

its now 3-3 getting close to the 4th quater!!!!! huge defenseive game today...

the packers have to win this one to be in the play offs


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2011)

howak47 said:


> lol thats the best prize of them all !!! thanks buddy


lol yeah i know... cant wait to pop them sourpower bx1s and the ghs bubba kush x sourkush...... i got one legit ass grapeape x grapefruit kush bean to... it may not germ its kinda light colored but fuck it...

also looking forward to the chillberry kushes... i gave partner here all the bolo kush beans.... i didnt have many of those...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2011)

damn the packers scoered


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 2, 2011)

lol im watching the game now


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5120053]lol im watching the game now[/QUOTE]

you better be cheering for my bears... dont fuck up da balance!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2011)

we gotta protect cutler better


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2011)

yeah comeone bears!!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2011)

ooooo noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2011)

fuck it we still in da play offs..... lol


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 2, 2011)

theexpress said:


> ooooo noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11



LOL

Yall still in the play off's so its all good


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2011)

number 2 seat baby!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2011)

the bears v.s. the patriots.......... super bowl!!!!!!!!!!! the bears match up real good v.s. atlanta to


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2011)

lol im soo glad we got rid of grossman


----------



## shinger (Jan 2, 2011)

Chi, who is gonna carry on the sourkush grow while howak is on hiatus? i need a constant stream of closeups and pan grow room shots to quench my thirst.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2011)

shinger said:


> Chi, who is gonna carry on the sourkush grow while howak is on hiatus? i need a constant stream of closeups and pan grow room shots to quench my thirst.


poplars!!!!!!!!! da force is strong with him


----------



## howak47 (Jan 2, 2011)

well now iam tied with other guy for 1st its 5 to 5 need some more


----------



## poplars (Jan 2, 2011)

theexpress said:


> poplars!!!!!!!!! da force is strong with him


you beeet... the lil seedlings are growin. dude I have a lil story

today I sat outside the walmart parking lot and blazed a fat dooby with my mom, it was epic. I put the powdered hash of that bubba bubble batch in the first 1/4th of the joint, omfg. I got so fuckin fucked up I could hardly operate, but it was fun  I still feel kinda high from over 5 hours ago...


----------



## howak47 (Jan 2, 2011)

damn now that dude is 4 votes ahead of me


----------



## howak47 (Jan 2, 2011)

shinger said:


> chi, who is gonna carry on the sourkush grow while howak is on hiatus? I need a constant stream of closeups and pan grow room shots to quench my thirst.


 lol dont worry i want be gone long i promise plus i will still do smoke videos n shit


----------



## theexpress (Jan 3, 2011)

well im moving from one ghetto to another......... aurora here i come

cheap rent there


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 3, 2011)

Whats the rent like out there?


----------



## poplars (Jan 3, 2011)

rollin up a sour kush dooby in a pure hemp paper . . . . life is great


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jan 3, 2011)

lucky ass lol shit i hear ya on tha cheap rent chi its y i live in tha ghetto 450 a month for a 2 bedroom 2 living area house im in one bath been here two yrs


----------



## theexpress (Jan 3, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Whats the rent like out there?


found a joint for less then a stack a month.. with a basement.. holla at ur boy...... peep this to......http://blogs.westword.com/latestword/2010/11/medical_marijuana_arapahoe_sheriff_returning_hash_to_patient_sets_precedent_says_rob_corry.php#


----------



## theexpress (Jan 3, 2011)

pitbudz87 said:


> lucky ass lol shit i hear ya on tha cheap rent chi its y i live in tha ghetto 450 a month for a 2 bedroom 2 living area house im in one bath been here two yrs


 
damn thats real cheap... same situation here in a ghetto area in chicago is gonna be like 650-800


----------



## theexpress (Jan 3, 2011)

poplars said:


> rollin up a sour kush dooby in a pure hemp paper . . . . life is great


lol i knew you could stay away from the combustion of reefer!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 3, 2011)

maaaaan ima need no less then 16 lights, sealed room style cant be making holes for venting in the crib lol, a fucking chiller, or heavy duty a/c, mad panda film, mad 1.5 gal. grow bags, same amount of 5 gall grow gabs, fucking like 8-10 bales of sunshine mix #4..... a few cloner trays... a couple cheap t12's floro for cloneing, 2 of those 16 hps/mh switchables gonna be used for veg, ima need all organic nutes, clone gel, hydrometer/temp/co2 meter, co2, fans, a carbon scrubber, a couple rolls of duct tape, added perliet cuzz i like my soil real aerated, and ect... fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol

fuck i cant use a natural gas co2 burner cuzz i cant fuck around with how shit is in the house... that leaves propane wich i gotta change often!!! every 3 days


----------



## theexpress (Jan 3, 2011)

the light bill is gonna be ugly.... prolly around the same amount has rent cost... plus water/gas


----------



## poplars (Jan 3, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol i knew you could stay away from the combustion of reefer!!!


yeah bro I got way too high, I'm still fucked up, this shit fucks you up as bad as edibles on a low toelrance, I bet some people would even puke... no joke this hsit is ridiculously strong.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 3, 2011)

just own your own.. expencive put here is 600-700 most are under 600


----------



## theexpress (Jan 3, 2011)

MuntantLizzard said:


> just own your own.. expencive put here is 600-700 most are under 600


wtf are you talking about chally????? if you mean own your own home thats gonna have to wait untill the 5th cropping


----------



## howak47 (Jan 3, 2011)

theexpress said:


> well im moving from one ghetto to another......... aurora here i come
> 
> cheap rent there


 sounds great man wish i was going so soon !!! aint aurora like 30 minutes or so from denver? hopefully i will be moving out there soon def goin to visit and check it all out 1st


----------



## howak47 (Jan 3, 2011)

how much is the rent out there chi and wonder if any of them are rent to own


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jan 3, 2011)

haha thats what im tryin to find in my hood lol rent to own get it live there for 2 yrs then rent tha bitch out


----------



## theexpress (Jan 3, 2011)

howak47 said:


> sounds great man wish i was going so soon !!! aint aurora like 30 minutes or so from denver? hopefully i will be moving out there soon def goin to visit and check it all out 1st


yup there like sister cities...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 3, 2011)

howak47 said:


> how much is the rent out there chi and wonder if any of them are rent to own


unless you wanna live in a gang/drug infested area your gonna have to pay big buckz........ outside of the city in places like berwyn, summit, bellwood, are cheaper to live in.... its not has ghetto there.. but still a lil ghetto lol... this whole state is fucking ghetto... with there bullshit ass laws.. you dont wanna move here... move to colorado.. ill see ya there nigga


----------



## theexpress (Jan 3, 2011)

yo howak sup with them nyc purp diesels????? they gotta be getting fat by now.. they purpling yet?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 3, 2011)

well scratch aurora.... they aint down with the sickness no more.. too republican.. damn that house was a steal at 900 a month!!!!!! gotta look outskirts of denver.. not in actual city cuzz the plant limit is 12 no matter what... COMEON SON.... WTF IS UP WITH THAT BULLSHIT.. GET DA FUCK OUTTA OUT HERE WITH ALL THAT!!! I NEED MY 5 PATIANTS, AND MYSELF.... AND WE ALL EAT OUR NUGGET... YA FEEL ME


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 3, 2011)

theexpress said:


> well scratch aurora.... they aint down with the sickness no more.. too republican.. damn that house was a steal at 900 a month!!!!!! gotta look outskirts of denver.. not in actual city cuzz the plant limit is 12 no matter what... COMEON SON.... WTF IS UP WITH THAT BULLSHIT.. GET DA FUCK OUTTA OUT HERE WITH ALL THAT!!! I NEED MY 5 PATIANTS, AND MYSELF.... AND WE ALL EAT OUR NUGGET... YA FEEL ME


Haha sounds lovely if they can all eat the nuggets..


----------



## theexpress (Jan 3, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Haha sounds lovely if they can all eat the nuggets..


put it to you like this if they cant eat the nuggetts then perhaps im not there caregiver.... cuzz i couldnt bare telling a cancer patiant to smoke.... that seems immoral amung other


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 3, 2011)

theexpress said:


> put it to you like this if they cant eat the nuggetts then perhaps im not there caregiver.... cuzz i couldnt bare telling a cancer patiant to smoke.... that seems immoral amung other


Yeah i hear ya...900 is a steal why you not going?How the city not with it?They hav a plant limit or they saying you cant grow whats up?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 3, 2011)

btw i already got me and hommie getting edible rec.s..... i only need 2 more then.... i wont even need to max out.... an forget the 2 oz limit... i would have a 8 oz useable limit...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 3, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah i hear ya...900 is a steal why you not going?How the city not with it?They hav a plant limit or they saying you cant grow whats up?


 
the county committe doesnt respect the will of the colorado people.... there is a republican by way of broom to blame...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 3, 2011)

theexpress said:


> the county committe doesnt respect the will of the colorado people.... there is a republican by way of broom to blame...


Now thats fucked up then why dont you look into maine or michigan or other legal states


----------



## theexpress (Jan 3, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Now thats fucked up then why dont you look into maine or michigan or other legal states


 
cuzz in colorado im PROTECTED!!!!!!!!! JUST LIKE CALI IF NOT EVEN MORE SO!!!! when they raid or do anything to cali or colorado hell is raised!!!! lawsuits are filed!!!!! marijuana and equip. is returned!!!! and operations go back to normal w/o furthur problems...


colorado will fully legalize marijuana first!!!! cali fucked up they had there chance.. in denver its not a big deal if your 21 or older and have an oz or less of weed on you.. wether your m.m.j approved or not


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 3, 2011)

theexpress said:


> cuzz in colorado im PROTECTED!!!!!!!!! JUST LIKE CALI IF NOT EVEN MORE SO!!!! when they raid or do anything to cali or colorado hell is raised!!!! lawsuits are filed!!!!! marijuana and equip. is returned!!!! and operations go back to normal w/o furthur problems...
> 
> 
> colorado will fully legalize marijuana first!!!! cali fucked up they had there chance.. in denver its not a big deal if your 21 or older and have an oz or less of weed on you.. wether your m.m.j approved or not


Okay then...Sounds good i would keep looking in Co. to then


----------



## theexpress (Jan 3, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Okay then...Sounds good i would keep looking in Co. to then


better hurry up..........


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 3, 2011)

theexpress said:


> better hurry up..........


No im talking about you..Im good where im at until i hit the lotto lmao..


----------



## theexpress (Jan 3, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> No im talking about you..Im good where im at until i hit the lotto lmao..


ima hit da lotto soon...... magic number4-2-0


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 3, 2011)

theexpress said:


> ima hit da lotto soon...... magic number4-2-0


Yeah im playing both my sons birthday.


----------



## howak47 (Jan 4, 2011)

[youtube]2Ab-s9zU_kM[/youtube]


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jan 4, 2011)

lookin good man really good


----------



## theexpress (Jan 4, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]2Ab-s9zU_kM[/youtube]


shit looks dank has hell look at that flower to leaf ratio...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 4, 2011)

yo howak you know my gear is better then g.h.s. co.... HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA FUCK YOU FRANCO!!! naw franco is da dude... really fuck you arjan!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 4, 2011)

my nigga franco aka skelator.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYX4GvWlnfY


----------



## theexpress (Jan 4, 2011)

theexpress said:


> shit looks dank has hell look at that flower to leaf ratio...


yoo that plant needs another week doggie...... and like 14 days for seeds to ripen


----------



## theexpress (Jan 4, 2011)

its quiet around here///to quiet.... i dont like it.........


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jan 4, 2011)

ya noones been on lately


----------



## poplars (Jan 4, 2011)

theexpress said:


> its quiet around here///to quiet.... i dont like it.........


I've been stoned yo


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jan 4, 2011)

im a bit to stoned at the moment its difficult to type smoked a blunt by my lonesome took 2 settings well worth it


----------



## theexpress (Jan 4, 2011)

poplars said:


> I've been stoned yo


hahahahahahahahaha yeah me to......


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 4, 2011)

theexpress said:


> hahahahahahahahaha yeah me to......


 what cha have on the market out there?
Right now we got some lemon skunk,ak 47 and white widow flooded out here..On top of that they want rididculous prices..


----------



## theexpress (Jan 4, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> what cha have on the market out there?
> Right now we got some lemon skunk,ak 47 and white widow flooded out here..On top of that they want rididculous prices..


been smoking on some bubba grown indoor from cali for weeks... 350 for one ounce...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 4, 2011)

i smoked like 4 grams today lol... like a fiend.... and still counting.. this always happends when i smoke oil all day and weed for a few days and then just only smoke weed. my tolerence is waaay high... i wonder how much thc i got going threw me lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 4, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i smoked like 4 grams today lol... like a fiend.... and still counting.. this always happends when i smoke oil all day and weed for a few days and then just only smoke weed. my tolerence is waaay high... i wonder how much thc i got going threw me lol


 Now that sounds crazy..I usually do 3.5 in two days if im rolling but in a bong that shit goes quick


----------



## theexpress (Jan 4, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Now that sounds crazy..I usually do 3.5 in two days if im rolling but in a bong that shit goes quick


man str8 out the bowl to!!! its time to oil my pipes a lil if you know what i mean.......


----------



## theexpress (Jan 4, 2011)

its not that this bubba kush isnt dank has hell cuzz beleave me it is i can smell it threw 2 bags in my pocket.. just tolerence super high.. that widow yall got wouldnt do jack for me right now lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 4, 2011)

theexpress said:


> man str8 out the bowl to!!! its time to oil my pipes a lil if you know what i mean.......


Yeah i gotta get another bong and pick up a vaporizer,...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 4, 2011)

what i need is some bubba dom sourkush right baout know to knock my ass out.....


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jan 4, 2011)

theexpress said:


> man str8 out the bowl to!!! its time to oil my pipes a lil if you know what i mean.......


Its still funny to me that ppl get the idea to blaze same time as me... but with my 10-15 blunt a day habit its prolly hard not to smoke at the same time as me lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 4, 2011)

theexpress said:


> what i need is some bubba dom sourkush right baout know to knock my ass out.....


So the bubba you have doesnt knock you on your ass?
Is it pre 98 bubba???????


----------



## theexpress (Jan 4, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> So the bubba you have doesnt knock you on your ass?
> Is it pre 98 bubba???????


i dont think soo... no purple streaks.... smells like sweet and sour coffe skunkish..... IT DID AT FIRST THOUGH.. BEEM SMOKING ON THIS FOR A MONTH STILL GETS ME HIGH BUT IT GOES AWAY AFTER LIKE AN HOUR

so i smoke a bowl every hour


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 4, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i dont think soo... no purple streaks.... smells like sweet and sour coffe skunkish..... IT DID AT FIRST THOUGH.. BEEM SMOKING ON THIS FOR A MONTH STILL GETS ME HIGH BUT IT GOES AWAY AFTER LIKE AN HOUR
> 
> so i smoke a bowl every hour


Got ya...Tolerance build up huh..
I should be starting these pre 98 beans in a week or two so i can see all the hype about it..


----------



## theexpress (Jan 4, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Got ya...Tolerance build up huh..
> I should be starting these pre 98 beans in a week or two so i can see all the hype about it..


its still the best indica out there.... its not bubba kush fault chitown is a feind...... i prolly consumed like over a q/p of weed this week threw oil./nugget..... it takes like 7 grams of sugar trim to make one gram of oil


----------



## poplars (Jan 5, 2011)

if I remember right there's 2 kinds of pre-98 bubba... the one that sour kush was made up of is entirely different than the one everyone can buy today...

got a nice bubba dom cone waiting for whenever my buddy wants to chill haha... 

dude chitown I busted out the bong yesterday.... grinded up that blue headband, took 4 hits and BAM I had an epic fuckin high.. I need to try this with sour kush because I get way too fuckin high on it from the joints... which is funny because I"ve never had that problem with any weed before.

but sour kush man, you have a low tolerance and smoke too much of that shit, it feels JUST like taking too many edibles... no joke ...


----------



## howak47 (Jan 5, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yo howak you know my gear is better then g.h.s. co.... HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA FUCK YOU FRANCO!!! naw franco is da dude... really fuck you arjan!!!


 hell yea it is lololol sk blows it out the water


----------



## howak47 (Jan 5, 2011)

theexpress said:


> shit looks dank has hell look at that flower to leaf ratio...


thanks chi yea and all the nugs are hard as rocks


----------



## howak47 (Jan 5, 2011)

poplars said:


> if I remember right there's 2 kinds of pre-98 bubba... the one that sour kush was made up of is entirely different than the one everyone can buy today...
> 
> got a nice bubba dom cone waiting for whenever my buddy wants to chill haha...
> 
> ...


 fuck yea man those sk joints are killer blazed one last night to the head i rather smoke it out of the bong though its really a waist in a Joint !!!!
i had a friend come over a while back and he brought a younger guy with him that THOUGHT he could smoke lol that bubba dom sourkush got him so stoned it was freaking him out really bad later after he calmed down he told me that it was scary like the 1st time he had ever got stoned and that it was the strongest stuff he has EVER had now to this day he always ask me what it is before he smokes and if its sk he takes it really easy but i dont share that strain i think he had a little taste one other time lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 5, 2011)

howak47 said:


> fuck yea man those sk joints are killer blazed one last night to the head i rather smoke it out of the bong though its really a waist in a Joint !!!!
> i had a friend come over a while back and he brought a younger guy with him that THOUGHT he could smoke lol that bubba dom sourkush got him so stoned it was freaking him out really bad later after he calmed down he told me that it was scary like the 1st time he had ever got stoned and that it was the strongest stuff he has EVER had now to this day he always ask me what it is before he smokes and if its sk he takes it really easy but i dont share that strain i think he had a little taste one other time lol


 Now thats crazy..llmao


----------



## theexpress (Jan 5, 2011)

howak47 said:


> fuck yea man those sk joints are killer blazed one last night to the head i rather smoke it out of the bong though its really a waist in a Joint !!!!
> i had a friend come over a while back and he brought a younger guy with him that THOUGHT he could smoke lol that bubba dom sourkush got him so stoned it was freaking him out really bad later after he calmed down he told me that it was scary like the 1st time he had ever got stoned and that it was the strongest stuff he has EVER had now to this day he always ask me what it is before he smokes and if its sk he takes it really easy but i dont share that strain i think he had a little taste one other time lol


THE SK WILL GET YOU.... i know what lil buddy means about it comming on too strong... your not even ready for it when it hits even doe you know its comming...

[email protected] "this isnt sourkush is it"


----------



## theexpress (Jan 5, 2011)

hows the other pheno of p.d. doing??? those buds should be super fucking purple... howak i think there may be a chance i fucked up in the labeing of beans..... you may be growing og kush.. i donno if i told you that before i thought i did.. do you remeber what the crosses out strain was in the package the beans were in?? i think i had it right at first... those buds should be soo purple there black!!!! its not about temps either..... let me know when you chop them if they have a sweet grapeish bubbleicious taste.. it maybe you just got a green pheno.... ive had that happen with gdp before.... hopefully the other one goes str8 purple... or in fact those are og kush... not purple.... but higher thc content!!! lol either way i hooked you up


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jan 5, 2011)

Cant wait to c what the sour kush does when x with Grape god should be a beast! i had 2 phenos kept clone of this one.


----------



## howak47 (Jan 5, 2011)

theexpress said:


> hows the other pheno of p.d. doing??? those buds should be super fucking purple... howak i think there may be a chance i fucked up in the labeing of beans..... you may be growing og kush.. i donno if i told you that before i thought i did.. do you remeber what the crosses out strain was in the package the beans were in?? i think i had it right at first... those buds should be soo purple there black!!!! its not about temps either..... let me know when you chop them if they have a sweet grapeish bubbleicious taste.. it maybe you just got a green pheno.... ive had that happen with gdp before.... hopefully the other one goes str8 purple... or in fact those are og kush... not purple.... but higher thc content!!! lol either way i hooked you up


 funny you ask that cause there is no purple on the buds of the one iam bout to harvest just on some leafs but the other one i pulled out last night and the buds are def purple so that is for sure PD but the one iam bout to harvest might be that og ?


----------



## genuity (Jan 5, 2011)

would love to see pics of that pd.....


----------



## poplars (Jan 5, 2011)

theexpress said:


> THE SK WILL GET YOU.... i know what lil buddy means about it comming on too strong... your not even ready for it when it hits even doe you know its comming...
> 
> [email protected] "this isnt sourkush is it"


yep its nothin to fuck around with.... I can't wait to see how it turns out after years of breeding it to this climate..hopefully it gets more stoney  

I'm gonna try some with the bong today..compare it to my experience with that blue headband yesterday...


----------



## poplars (Jan 5, 2011)

damn dude sk bubba is straight one hitter quitter almost.. I took one hit out of my bong and I"m fuckin STONEd already... wtf...this is awesome


----------



## theexpress (Jan 5, 2011)

howak47 said:


> funny you ask that cause there is no purple on the buds of the one iam bout to harvest just on some leafs but the other one i pulled out last night and the buds are def purple so that is for sure PD but the one iam bout to harvest might be that og ?


no there both same strain.... im like 95% sure... im thinking you just got the non purple pheno... but it should still have a grapeish/purple taste to it..


----------



## poplars (Jan 5, 2011)

damn yo, 1 hour later and one extra hit.. 2 total hits and I'm fuckin stoned


----------



## theexpress (Jan 5, 2011)

poplars said:


> damn dude sk bubba is straight one hitter quitter almost.. I took one hit out of my bong and I"m fuckin STONEd already... wtf...this is awesome


i got some corleon kush from cali!!!! pre 98 bubba x og and man can you tell both are in there.... reminds me heavy of the sourkush...... though not has kiefiy


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 5, 2011)

Cali Connection Corleone Kush Seeds 

Corleone kush was named by the people for the people. we took the famed Pre98 Bubba cut and hit it with our SFV OGK F4 male. this has been a cross i have wanted to make for years. left to go 70 days will hit you as hard as a wise guy would..
It was given a name destined for strength and she does just that. deliver some serious strength. It will taste like lemon incense with a fairly heavy indica stone.Flowering time will be 8 weeks.

bet it was tasty..i just ordered the sour og.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 5, 2011)

but if that is og kush and you pollinated her with sourkush nutt god help us all!!!!!!! we can call that howaks sourfunk


----------



## theexpress (Jan 5, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Cali Connection Corleone Kush Seeds
> 
> Corleone kush was named by the people for the people. we took the famed Pre98 Bubba cut and hit it with our SFV OGK F4 male. this has been a cross i have wanted to make for years. left to go 70 days will hit you as hard as a wise guy would..
> It was given a name destined for strength and she does just that. deliver some serious strength. It will taste like lemon incense with a fairly heavy indica stone.Flowering time will be 8 weeks.
> ...


 
you bet it IS tastey.. i had to grab a lil half of it


----------



## theexpress (Jan 5, 2011)

smokeymcpotz said:


> Cant wait to c what the sour kush does when x with Grape god should be a beast! i had 2 phenos kept clone of this one.


 
let me rub that a lil!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 5, 2011)

poplars said:


> damn yo, 1 hour later and one extra hit.. 2 total hits and i'm fuckin stoned


i challange anyboyd in this world of ours to find me a more frosty strain.....


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jan 5, 2011)

shit is so ridicously frosty fuc me runnin cant wait until the day im smokin on some of ur sk man fuckin plus rep man


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 5, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Cali Connection Corleone Kush Seeds
> 
> Corleone kush was named by the people for the people. we took the famed Pre98 Bubba cut and hit it with our SFV OGK F4 male. this has been a cross i have wanted to make for years. left to go 70 days will hit you as hard as a wise guy would..
> It was given a name destined for strength and she does just that. deliver some serious strength. It will taste like lemon incense with a fairly heavy indica stone.Flowering time will be 8 weeks.
> ...





theexpress said:


> i got some corleon kush from cali!!!! pre 98 bubba x og and man can you tell both are in there.... reminds me heavy of the sourkush...... though not has kiefiy


 Thats suppoesed to be another top strain of thiers...Cali connection got some good strains..


----------



## howak47 (Jan 5, 2011)

theexpress said:


> no there both same strain.... im like 95% sure... im thinking you just got the non purple pheno... but it should still have a grapeish/purple taste to it..


 ok cool the green pheno one smells just like a purple plant and the other one the leafs have purple on them and so do the nugs i might take a few pics of it in a little while


----------



## howak47 (Jan 5, 2011)

theexpress said:


> but if that is og kush and you pollinated her with sourkush nutt god help us all!!!!!!! we can call that howaks sourfunk


hahahahh i like that howaks sourfunk lolol


----------



## poplars (Jan 5, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i challange anyboyd in this world of ours to find me a more frosty strain.....


for real... I challenge anyone to find something on the same level.. high and crystals... I have yet to find anything equall.. .blue head band came close in crystal and close in high but not equal...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 5, 2011)

howak47 said:


> ok cool the green pheno one smells just like a purple plant and the other one the leafs have purple on them and so do the nugs i might take a few pics of it in a little while


ok them pure nyc p.d. [email protected]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 5, 2011)

pitbudz87 said:


> shit is so ridicously frosty fuc me runnin cant wait until the day im smokin on some of ur sk man fuckin plus rep man


thanx pitt


----------



## theexpress (Jan 5, 2011)

howak47 said:


> hahahahh i like that howaks sourfunk lolol


lol i knew you would


----------



## theexpress (Jan 5, 2011)

poplars said:


> for real... I challenge anyone to find something on the same level.. high and crystals... I have yet to find anything equall.. .blue head band came close in crystal and close in high but not equal...


\\gimmy some dat bluehead band~~ !


----------



## howak47 (Jan 5, 2011)

HERES SOME PICS OF THE OTHER PURPLE D THIS SHIT SMELLS JUST LIKE GRAPES WITH A OVERWHELMING SUPER STRONG DIESEL SMELL GOIN TO BE DANK BUT THIS IS GOING TO BE A LOW YEILDER ALSO !! I GUESS THE PURPLE STRAINS ARE LIKE THAT (FROM WHAT I HAVE HEARD)


----------



## theexpress (Jan 5, 2011)

hay came out kiefier then i remeber


----------



## theexpress (Jan 5, 2011)

you should put that plant outside for a few hours before harvest.....

YOU GOT LIKE ANOTHER WEEK LEFT ON HER I THNK


----------



## theexpress (Jan 5, 2011)

so did you chop the other pheno????? i would lovwe to see that harvest....


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jan 5, 2011)

lookin good man and yea id like to see that harvest aswell if you did chop


----------



## NONHater (Jan 5, 2011)

Damn chi doing work as well as howak! +Rep


----------



## poplars (Jan 5, 2011)

damn that purple diesel looks fucking great....


----------



## genuity (Jan 5, 2011)

not bad at all......


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 5, 2011)

Yeah the p.deisel looks fine for sure...I wonder how the grapefruit deisels are..


----------



## theexpress (Jan 5, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah the p.deisel looks fine for sure...I wonder how the grapefruit deisels are..


something tells me the g/f/d/ is gonna be real smooth smoking cerebrel shit........


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 5, 2011)

theexpress said:


> something tells me the g/f/d/ is gonna be real smooth smoking cerebrel shit........


How is the smoke on the p.diesels


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> How is the smoke on the p.diesels


60/40 sativaish


----------



## poplars (Jan 6, 2011)

so here's that sour kush bud I blazed yesterday, 1 hit got me fuckin high! 

I was stoned for like 5 hours straight, just taking like 2-3 bong rips at a time (not huge ones either..)


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2011)

wish i had some of that.......


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2011)

does it still reek real hard pops?


----------



## poplars (Jan 6, 2011)

yeah the purple bubba pheno has a different scent than the green bubba..hard to describe. the green bubba reeks like mad fuck of sour and something sweet and fresh...hard to describe. the purple bubba p heno is definitely more on the skunky side, but it still has that sort of 'fresh' flavor to it.. 

I rolled up a joint 3 days ago for someone I've been waiting on... it straight cured into a sour smelling joint above all the other smells, pretty fuckin badass/...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah the purple bubba pheno has a different scent than the green bubba..hard to describe. the green bubba reeks like mad fuck of sour and something sweet and fresh...hard to describe. the purple bubba p heno is definitely more on the skunky side, but it still has that sort of 'fresh' flavor to it..
> 
> I rolled up a joint 3 days ago for someone I've been waiting on... it straight cured into a sour smelling joint above all the other smells, pretty fuckin badass/...


i get all the following smells off the bubba sk..... sour...... coffeeish...... skunky..... like a fresh slightly fruity smell.....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2011)

man i cant wait to grow out the last geenration of sk........ ima keep pollin from one male to make beans with..... i wont be growing the diesel pheno like i said... and i gotta weed out any hermies...


----------



## poplars (Jan 6, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i get all the following smells off the bubba sk..... sour...... coffeeish...... skunky..... like a fresh slightly fruity smell.....


 yep, the green bubba definitely has that last one... they do appear to have the /same/ exact high though, despite the flavor and slight differences in the looks (which is very awesome imo, I'd rather not have to choose between two epic highs..) 

I'm not sure if I've got that coffeeish pheno, maybe thats the purple bubba... I'll smell it again and see if I get that or not...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2011)

poplars said:


> yep, the green bubba definitely has that last one... they do appear to have the /same/ exact high though, despite the flavor and slight differences in the looks (which is very awesome imo, I'd rather not have to choose between two epic highs..)
> 
> I'm not sure if I've got that coffeeish pheno, maybe thats the purple bubba... I'll smell it again and see if I get that or not...


its not a pheno.... its a smell amoung other smells that i smell in the bubba pheno..... i think it hasd to do with the skunky and sour mix.... i think that =coffee..... its hard to explain what im tryna say here... basicly i think the skunkyness and sourness combine to make a rancid coffee like undertones......


----------



## genuity (Jan 6, 2011)

theexpress said:


> man i cant wait to grow out the last geenration of sk........ ima keep pollin from one male to make beans with..... i wont be growing the diesel pheno like i said... and i gotta weed out any hermies...


y u not growing out the diesel pheno?
man the last generation sounds like a bad thing,but as long as u get that good male.....
im waiting for that chi strain to hit the med scene,so i can get my hands on it...give it a go..


----------



## poplars (Jan 6, 2011)

theexpress said:


> its not a pheno.... its a smell amoung other smells that i smell in the bubba pheno..... i think it hasd to do with the skunky and sour mix.... i think that =coffee..... its hard to explain what im tryna say here... basicly i think the skunkyness and sourness combine to make a rancid coffee like undertones......



uh I call it a mini-pheno then because it's a totally different expression of the flavor... the flavors in the green bubba aren't in the purple bubba bro..what else can I call that? they're miniphenotypes or something bro but they're not the same exact expression... the bud looks different and smells different, but the high is the same, I call that a mini-phenotype...


ah I see what you mean by that coffeeish tone... I've had bud that truly smelled like coffee before so it kinda tripped me up looking for the same thing I foudn in that other bud, when I smell it thinking about it in that perspective I do smell the coffeeish undertones...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2011)

poplars said:


> uh I call it a mini-pheno then because it's a totally different expression of the flavor... the flavors in the green bubba aren't in the purple bubba bro..what else can I call that? they're miniphenotypes or something bro but they're not the same exact expression... the bud looks different and smells different, but the high is the same, I call that a mini-phenotype...
> 
> 
> ah I see what you mean by that coffeeish tone... I've had bud that truly smelled like coffee before so it kinda tripped me up looking for the same thing I foudn in that other bud, when I smell it thinking about it in that perspective I do smell the coffeeish undertones...


yeah now your getting it.. i couldnt find the right words to express what i ment.. glad you got me


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2011)

genuity said:


> y u not growing out the diesel pheno?
> man the last generation sounds like a bad thing,but as long as u get that good male.....
> im waiting for that chi strain to hit the med scene,so i can get my hands on it...give it a go..


cuzz im not crazy for the diesel pheno like i am for the bubba.... no room for anything less then perfect.... only the best phenos of the best strains will be grown


----------



## poplars (Jan 6, 2011)

theexpress said:


> cuzz im not crazy for the diesel pheno like i am for the bubba.... no room for anything less then perfect.... only the best phenos of the best strains will be grown


yeyah I don't know if I wanna grow it either.. it looks so nice I would sell it for its looks and smelll... but idk man. I really love that bubba pheno so much its hard to leave any room for the diesel pheno...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2011)

man i fucking love this track jack!!!!!!...... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ND7aSfk_QbM


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 6, 2011)

too old ..


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> too old ..


its from 91......its classic


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2011)

ok this for my hip hop heads.... e.cilla aka mista whitefolkz kicks it off........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cq00Z0Vx_v8

and my niggaz moleman too


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egG8MhfvkMA&nofeather=True


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2011)

cheaaaaaaaa.......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hD8CCy8X2pw


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2011)

same hood diffrent day.........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cv94CGnI7BU


----------



## poplars (Jan 6, 2011)

still have that cone waiting on my buddy ... been curing for 3 days all I can smell is SOUR





I rolled that bitch so perfectly it can be balanced on the HITTING end


----------



## NONHater (Jan 6, 2011)

Perfect Joint wit some perfect weed in it!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 6, 2011)

NONHater said:


> Perfect Joint wit some perfect weed in it!


You right about that


----------



## poplars (Jan 6, 2011)

NONHater said:


> Perfect Joint wit some perfect weed in it!


too true, too true... the only thing I would do differently is posisbly grow it organically... might make a lil difference in the flavor... .but I firmly believe the high is the best it will be, unless I breed it over and over out in the area I live it might change the high a lil bit for the better though . . .

it does get a lil intense if you have a low tolerance and puff too much.. maybe the intensity could get more balanced and not so overwealming over years of breeding as if it were a landrace....

sorry I love cannabis too hard for me to not rant on about it...


----------



## NONHater (Jan 6, 2011)

More good info than Ranting for me. Can someone maybe Chi inform me on what F's they are like F1,F2,F3?


----------



## poplars (Jan 6, 2011)

NONHater said:


> More good info than Ranting for me. Can someone maybe Chi inform me on what F's they are like F1,F2,F3?


the sour kush he sent me was bred to F4.


----------



## NONHater (Jan 6, 2011)

Now that's whats Really Good!

Did he take it farther you know?


----------



## poplars (Jan 6, 2011)

NONHater said:


> Now that's whats Really Good!
> 
> Did he take it farther you know?


erm, I think he did S1 or some shit.... but the most of teh work has been done already... took him 10 years to get it to where its at, a perfect F4...


----------



## NONHater (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks man was wondering about that. I'm hoping to be half as luck when I get into the breeding game.


----------



## poplars (Jan 6, 2011)

NONHater said:


> Thanks man was wondering about that. I'm hoping to be half as luck when I get into the breeding game.


well you gotta have an eye for it, pick two strains that are epic in their own way, but that you have a hunch will turn into something else entirely when you breed it the right way.

then you have the elaborate task of taking mothers and fathers, flowering them out too see traits... taking those original clones and breeding the ones that exhibit the traits you want, you repeat this process generation after generation, each major cross you do is a generation (F1, F2, F3, F4 are each separate generations..)

the trick is pretty much having an eye for potential, then being able to stay organized to carry out that vision.


----------



## NONHater (Jan 6, 2011)

Ya I'm sticking my hands in....not a full on breeding project but a small inbreed of the F1's. Not gona grow them out then breed with the clones, gona breed with the seeds. Want to get a handle on making them seeds before I get into the full on breeding project.


----------



## poplars (Jan 6, 2011)

NONHater said:


> Ya I'm sticking my hands in....not a full on breeding project but a small inbreed of the F1's. Not gona grow them out then breed with the clones, gona breed with the seeds. Want to get a handle on making them seeds before I get into the full on breeding project.


making seeds is easy peasy... I suggest if you do this at all you don't fuck around with it like 90% of hte people out there who just do the simple breed two plants that look good...

I mean look what happens when you put the sweat and blood into it? you get something amazing like sour kush... its way worth it to dive in..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 6, 2011)

poplars said:


> making seeds is easy peasy... I suggest if you do this at all you don't fuck around with it like 90% of hte people out there who just do the simple breed two plants that look good...
> 
> I mean look what happens when you put the sweat and blood into it? you get something amazing like sour kush... its way worth it to dive in..


 Lmao...you make it sound oh so good..


----------



## NONHater (Jan 6, 2011)

poplars said:


> making seeds is easy peasy... I suggest if you do this at all you don't fuck around with it like 90% of hte people out there who just do the simple breed two plants that look good...
> 
> I mean look what happens when you put the sweat and blood into it? you get something amazing like sour kush... its way worth it to dive in..


So when I get them clones to get ready to breed with years of research on each strain I'm breeding, I want to know the Exact time to add the pollen to the females...know for myself not read it somewhere ya know. Thats how to really learn is experience. Just saying not trying to argue. And don't worry I won't let these seeds get out..


----------



## poplars (Jan 6, 2011)

NONHater said:


> So when I get them clones to get ready to breed with years of research on each strain I'm breeding, I want to know the Exact time to add the pollen to the females...know for myself not read it somewhere ya know. Thats how to really learn is experience. Just saying not trying to argue. And don't worry I won't let these seeds get out..


lol sorry but the way I see it is if 1000s of other people have done it, know the best time to do it, why not take from that and then establish your own way...


----------



## NONHater (Jan 6, 2011)

I know too start the males before the females and to pollinate the females around two weeks in?, guess just want to experience all of this before I get real serious. Just really don't got the area right now too do a massive breeding project. I don't want to feel like a newb going too pollinate the pheno's I spent so much time finding.


----------



## poplars (Jan 6, 2011)

NONHater said:


> I know too start the males before the females and to pollinate the females around two weeks in?, guess just want to experience all of this before I get real serious. Just really don't got the area right now too do a massive breeding project. I don't want to feel like a newb going too pollinate the pheno's I spent so much time finding.



I think your biggest problem will be finding 2 strains that are worthy of making a new strain... and knowing what you want to achieve...

the timing and all that, shit chitown himself can tell you when to do all that.. I don't have any direct experience with breeding, I just understand how the concept works.. .chitown has enough experience to tell you all the ins and outs of that shit... 

so like I said I think your biggest thing will be finding 2 strains you want to breed, and having a vision of what you want to achieve strain wise...


----------



## NONHater (Jan 6, 2011)

Uplifting, Dense, Short time. Smell not as important as the uplifting high but deff want a good taste. Was thinking SAGE male to Jilly bean. But I feel like we're jacking this thread lol.....


----------



## poplars (Jan 6, 2011)

NONHater said:


> Uplifting, Dense, Short time. Smell not as important as the uplifting high but deff want a good taste. Was thinking SAGE male to Jilly bean. But I feel like we're jacking this thread lol.....


meh it gets jacked all the time....


so your hardest thing will be maintaining density and short time with the sativa high... only strain I know of that has achieved this in my experience is AK47.... its gonna require a lot of specific breeding to keep those traits....


----------



## NONHater (Jan 6, 2011)

Might have too suck it up and deal with possibly a 10 week flower who knows? All them traits say sativa lol.


----------



## poplars (Jan 6, 2011)

NONHater said:


> Might have too suck it up and deal with possibly a 10 week flower who knows? All them traits say sativa lol.


idk, I mean I had an ak47 plant outdoors that was finished faster than some of my indicas!!! if it's bred well it will get you the weeks you want... but starting from scratch idk... I'd be definitely interested if you pulled it off tho!


----------



## NONHater (Jan 6, 2011)

I got Willy Jacks NL been keeping around for almost two years via clones and numerous mothers... It's a 9-11 week strain great uplifting high. Was thinking about crossing that with Warlock? Idk I deff got time to finish up research and find exactly what I want to use.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2011)

poplars said:


> still have that cone waiting on my buddy ... been curing for 3 days all I can smell is SOUR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man family... for a cat with a fucked up arm you can roll SIR.... i tip my skull cap to you fam.....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2011)

poplars said:


> well you gotta have an eye for it, pick two strains that are epic in their own way, but that you have a hunch will turn into something else entirely when you breed it the right way.
> 
> then you have the elaborate task of taking mothers and fathers, flowering them out too see traits... taking those original clones and breeding the ones that exhibit the traits you want, you repeat this process generation after generation, each major cross you do is a generation (F1, F2, F3, F4 are each separate generations..)
> 
> the trick is pretty much having an eye for potential, then being able to stay organized to carry out that vision.


excellent elaboration........ i think you grasp this enough to give it a go your self.. i would be honerd to grow some poplars norcal shit


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lmao...you make it sound oh so good..


he also makes it look sooo goood....


----------



## Ditty! (Jan 6, 2011)

he sho does.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 6, 2011)

theexpress said:


> he also makes it look sooo goood....


yeah with them pics you are right about that...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2011)

ditty! said:


> he sho does.


 
.......gimmy yo wallet nigga!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> yeah with them pics you are right about that...


you too nigga hurry up!!!!!!!!!!! Poplars watch out for one time chally


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 6, 2011)

theexpress said:


> you too nigga hurry up!!!!!!!!!!! Poplars watch out for one time chally


lmao why you run my pockets?
wtf i do..
looks like i walked down the wrong ave.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> lmao why you run my pockets?
> wtf i do..
> looks like i walked down the wrong ave.


lol yo sure did... didnt ya see the sign? it said wouldnt STOP if i was you lolololololol were ditty go i never see his ass around here no more


----------



## Ditty! (Jan 6, 2011)

yaoo wah!!! bangin this new joell ortiz. goin loco!!


----------



## Ditty! (Jan 6, 2011)

theexpress said:


> .......gimmy yo wallet nigga!!!!!!!!!


i got knotz! no wallet hurr chally


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2011)

Ditty! said:


> yaoo wah!!! bangin this new joell ortiz. goin loco!!


 
ditty what are the michigan laws like concerning care givers? your allowed 12 plants right? it gotta be only half in bloom? how many people can you caregive for? and also can a doctor reccamend a increaded dose in meds; and it be cool like how it is in other med states?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2011)

Ditty! said:


> i got knotz! no wallet hurr chally


i know that knot is in your sock jo!!!!!! come up offit or its going in the lake with ya!!!!


----------



## Ditty! (Jan 6, 2011)

supa laxed, for now. 12 plants per patient. doesnt matter bloom or not. 2.5 oz per patient. 5 patient max, plus yourself. ive been told 60 plant max. i also hears 72, since u can be you own caregiver. but you can make spouse a caregiver, and they can have 5 more patients, just dont go ova that 99er. no need for feds


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 6, 2011)

Ditty! said:


> supa laxed, for now. 12 plants per patient. doesnt matter bloom or not. 2.5 oz per patient. 5 patient max, plus yourself. ive been told 60 plant max. i also hears 72, since u can be you own caregiver. but you can make spouse a caregiver, and they can have 5 more patients, just dont go ova that 99er. no need for feds


Now tahts what im talking about michigan is more my liking east coast ya digg


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 6, 2011)

and i dont ever see michigan in the news for it. are there dispensarys?


----------



## Ditty! (Jan 6, 2011)

tup. lansing tried to do a moratorium on them. not sure if it went thru. but we went from 15 to 37 in 2 weeks. thats not alot compared to other places like cali. unless youve been huur. small city, lots o weed!!! i now most of the shop owners from school. free nugz for ditty!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2011)

Ditty! said:


> supa laxed, for now. 12 plants per patient. doesnt matter bloom or not. 2.5 oz per patient. 5 patient max, plus yourself. ive been told 60 plant max. i also hears 72, since u can be you own caregiver. but you can make spouse a caregiver, and they can have 5 more patients, just dont go ova that 99er. no need for feds


i got you that differs from colorado some.. were on paper you can have 6 plants per person 2 oz useable and only half plants can be in bloom... but peep game... you can get a edibles rec. wich veries from county to county but outside of denver you can grow 24 plants per person who has an edibles rec.... and have 8 oz on you useable...... you can be a caregiver for up to 5 people not including yourself....... gotta stay under 100 tho


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Now tahts what im talking about michigan is more my liking east coast ya digg


if it ever passes in illinois your gonna be able t grow like 6 plants max half in bloom and the cook county sheriffs gonna drop by from time to time to dirty up your carpet and pinch yournuggets.....


----------



## Ditty! (Jan 6, 2011)

here u can have your patients2.5 on u. 12.5 plus your 2.5. 15oz. but im still unclear if you are your own caregiver, that u can have 5 or 4 patients.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2011)

Ditty! said:


> here u can have your patients2.5 on u. 12.5 plus your 2.5. 15oz. but im still unclear if you are your own caregiver, that u can have 5 or 4 patients.


not bad tho still


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 6, 2011)

yeah sounds good..How much is to rent out there?
I might have to relocate on a road trip


----------



## Ditty! (Jan 6, 2011)

i just read illi mj bill was 4 votes short srry mane, colarados callin u. plus i need a place to crash out there for the high times awards next yr


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2011)

Ditty! said:


> i just read illi mj bill was 4 votes short srry mane, colarados callin u. plus i need a place to crash out there for the high times awards next yr


lou lang lied to us all!!!!!!! im done with this state..... i dont wanna rot in a state pennitentery for doing gods work... the land of lincoln could suck my dick... wow... thats sad news


----------



## Ditty! (Jan 6, 2011)

yup, he said he had the votes as of last night too. http://www.tokeofthetown.com/2011/01/illinois_medical_marijuana_bill_falls_short_by_4_v.php


----------



## poplars (Jan 6, 2011)

got nice and stoned off of 2 hits from the bong of SK..killer shit yo


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2011)

Ditty! said:


> yup, he said he had the votes as of last night too. http://www.tokeofthetown.com/2011/01/illinois_medical_marijuana_bill_falls_short_by_4_v.php


 
fuck this place... this place is a cess pool.... run by crooked politicians that care nothing for you... they only care about lieing to you and telling you shit that they think will help get them reelected... fuck these humps.... nothing will ever ever change here!!!!! same shit diffrent day....


----------



## Ditty! (Jan 6, 2011)

church preach tabernacle!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2011)

man buddy is haveing a hell of a time trying to find a house for rent by owner with a basement.........


----------



## Ditty! (Jan 6, 2011)

[youtube]4k2dFO_lVsI[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2011)

Ditty! said:


> [youtube]4k2dFO_lVsI[/youtube]


 
hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 6, 2011)

theexpress said:


> hahahahahahahahahaha


i member this skit from the ready to die album


----------



## howak47 (Jan 6, 2011)

[youtube]W5MMtMF88n4&feature=feedu[/youtube]


----------



## mane2008 (Jan 6, 2011)

fuckin awesome vid bruh


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2011)

been under a lot of stress lately.... with the big move and all... leaving people behind.. worried about gettin a place with a basement.... and a basemtn big enough to meet my needs for no less then 12k flower room.... setting up the growroom, just wanna get this shit over with already

i badly wanted a 15k flower room... most houses are small ranch houses around were im moving that if your lucky to find a basement have smaller basements


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]W5MMtMF88n4&feature=feedu[/youtube]


damn cuzz..... lookin good in there.... first off yes pollinate that sk plant.... your gonna want more beans... so am i lol.. naw im making the f5's but looks like you beat me to it.... anyway i agree with you on removing that part of the reflector...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2011)

it would be best to get rid of reflector period... you might be like well what about that wasted light going upward... the beauty of this is your in a tent my dude.. the light will just bounce off


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 7, 2011)

theexpress said:


> it would be best to get rid of reflector period... you might be like well what about that wasted light going upward... the beauty of this is your in a tent my dude.. the light will just bounce off


Yeah thats understandable...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 7, 2011)

tell em why u mad son, thats my shyt.. madd rapper still out there too.


----------



## poplars (Jan 7, 2011)

theexpress said:


> been under a lot of stress lately.... with the big move and all... leaving people behind.. worried about gettin a place with a basement.... and a basemtn big enough to meet my needs for no less then 12k flower room.... setting up the growroom, just wanna get this shit over with already
> 
> i badly wanted a 15k flower room... most houses are small ranch houses around were im moving that if your lucky to find a basement have smaller basements


worst comes to worst you can do a colorado outdoor grow!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 7, 2011)

theexpress said:


> been under a lot of stress lately.... with the big move and all... leaving people behind.. worried about gettin a place with a basement.... and a basemtn big enough to meet my needs for no less then 12k flower room.... setting up the growroom, just wanna get this shit over with already
> 
> i badly wanted a 15k flower room... most houses are small ranch houses around were im moving that if your lucky to find a basement have smaller basements


everything will pan out.. once the money starts coming in mixed with the feeling of growing legally.. all that'll roll off ya chest.


and howak, i never put the reflector on my cool tube. but i havnt hooked up my fans and stuff yet. and hell yea pollinate da sk so you can show ya boy some love


----------



## shinger (Jan 7, 2011)

Yeah def take that side of the reflector off. that final harvest is gonna be sick. that blue cheese looks like it is gonna b a beast along with those Sk's .and pops, how many outdoor harvests per year can you get in colorado compaired to cali?


----------



## poplars (Jan 7, 2011)

shinger said:


> Yeah def take that side of the reflector off. that final harvest is gonna be sick. that blue cheese looks like it is gonna b a beast along with those Sk's .and pops, how many outdoor harvests per year can you get in colorado compaired to cali?


I have no idea.. I would assume you have one good outdoor harvest just like in cali... if chitown does it right it's well worth it, a bounty....


----------



## howak47 (Jan 7, 2011)

[youtube]sbW0gIl_75U[/youtube]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 7, 2011)

hardcore smoker yo...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 7, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> hardcore smoker yo...


 
you wanna see a hardcore smoker ma fuckka??? wait untill they do my autopsy and see my lungs lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 7, 2011)

poplars said:


> I have no idea.. I would assume you have one good outdoor harvest just like in cali... if chitown does it right it's well worth it, a bounty....


like cali colorado has over 300 days of sunshine......... but unlike cali it can snow in spring lolol...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 7, 2011)

theexpress said:


> you wanna see a hardcore smoker ma fuckka??? wait untill they do my autopsy and see my lungs lol


Nigg I can wait to see that im in no rush..


----------



## theexpress (Jan 7, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Nigg I can wait to see that im in no rush..


yeah me too...... that corleone kush did a number on me this mourning.. lol or should i say afternoom... its mourning to me though


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 7, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yeah me too...... that corleone kush did a number on me this mourning.. lol or should i say afternoom... its mourning to me though


 Morning for me too shit the kids adre doing the numbers to me.


----------



## poplars (Jan 7, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]sbW0gIl_75U[/youtube]


I hope that was sour kush!!!!


bout to take a few bong rips of it myself!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 7, 2011)

poplars said:


> I hope that was sour kush!!!!
> 
> 
> bout to take a few bong rips of it myself!!!


 
SOURWHA?????? ME AND MY MAN HOWAK SMOKE CRYSTAL METH...... IT MAKES MY TEETH PURDY..... SEE........


----------



## theexpress (Jan 7, 2011)

everybody do me a favor.. go back to page 783 and give ditty some rep... he deserves it..... do it for ya boy.... do it for the thread... DO IT FOR THE SOURKUSH!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 7, 2011)

theexpress said:


> everybody do me a favor.. go back to page 783 and give ditty some rep... he deserves it..... do it for ya boy.... do it for the thread... DO IT FOR THE SOURKUSH!!!


 lmao been there done that...Its funny how you are the only one in this thread to give rep.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 7, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> lmao been there done that...Its funny how you are the only one in this thread to give rep.


 
i do what i can ya know... thank everybody for joining......


----------



## howak47 (Jan 7, 2011)

[youtube]9BAVIS93wQM[/youtube]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 7, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i do what i can ya know... thank everybody for joining......


Yeah i hear ya...Its funny tho..Not saying i want it but i repped a couple people in this thread and its like whatever they dont even aknowledge it.So i just stopped it all together ditty,you and trouble oh and rastamon the only ones who repped me for reppin ya.


----------



## howak47 (Jan 7, 2011)

poplars said:


> I hope that was sour kush!!!!
> 
> 
> bout to take a few bong rips of it myself!!!


 hell yea that was sourkush thats all i got to smoke on right now and its runnin low lol


----------



## poplars (Jan 7, 2011)

howak47 said:


> hell yea that was sourkush thats all i got to smoke on right now and its runnin low lol


damn bro you got more coming in that tent tho!


----------



## howak47 (Jan 8, 2011)

poplars said:


> damn bro you got more coming in that tent tho!


 yea i got 4 more sk in the tent but the next couple to come down is a bubbakush and the other purple d in about a week or so !!! did you see my video of the pd harvst i posted?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]9BAVIS93wQM[/youtube]


told ya that shit smelled like grape bubblegum lol nice harvest


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah i hear ya...Its funny tho..Not saying i want it but i repped a couple people in this thread and its like whatever they dont even aknowledge it.So i just stopped it all together ditty,you and trouble oh and rastamon the only ones who repped me for reppin ya.


 
i try to hit everyone up least once a week.... sometimes twice.....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i try to hit everyone up least once a week.... sometimes twice.....


Thats whats up i make sure i spread love to some newbs so i can rep ya back each time..lmao


----------



## poplars (Jan 8, 2011)

howak47 said:


> yea i got 4 more sk in the tent but the next couple to come down is a bubbakush and the other purple d in about a week or so !!! did you see my video of the pd harvst i posted?


yep looked good... I can only imagine if I grew that shit it'd be fully purple in my climate!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2011)

poplars said:


> yep looked good... I can only imagine if I grew that shit it'd be fully purple in my climate!


givem da flux......... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lIhVGCK3mo


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2011)

shaken dem blowz and ready rocks........ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Chekowrp2cQ&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2011)

crook county criminals....... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEtNRGbVISs&nofeather=True


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2011)

this song makes me wanna go in niggas pockets........ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5XHJUPintE&nofeather=True


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2011)

this my shit too http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKW82iHMsLQ&nofeather=True


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2011)

wildstyle of crucial conflict went solo....... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3s4Qi8lVvq8&feature=fvw


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2011)

cap-1 da don!!!!!! ..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvTH5IoTcwM&nofeather=True


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2011)

...l............ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWTN1giuNbc


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2011)

grimey ass old school cap-1..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cjix8ws0OWw


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2011)

you guys hear about that political shooting in arizona???? the people getting fed up huh


----------



## howak47 (Jan 8, 2011)

theexpress said:


> you guys hear about that political shooting in arizona???? the people getting fed up huh


 yea i heard bout that it was a demarcate gongesswomen that got shot in the head but is still alive crazy shit


----------



## jeb5304 (Jan 9, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yeah you gotta be carefull on shit like that... theres a few dudes on this thread iw ouldnt mind meeting up in life doe...... i know most of the regulars here arent the police..


 I hope I'm on that list bro lol. I planned I stoppin by on my way to cali in late may. 
Howak sorry to head your shuttin down. Wish ya the best bro. i love all your vids. You and medicinalgrowroom are my favs on YouTube. Here's a link you'll like it. http://www.youtube.com/user/MedicinalGrowRoom 
Thanks man.


----------



## olliemcmenemy (Jan 9, 2011)

crisps with cheddar... you HAVE to have the right ratio tho

well there's my two pennies
take it or leave it


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2011)

drinking budweiser.... smoking corleone kush..... a lil whipped oil on top... feelin good....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> I hope I'm on that list bro lol. I planned I stoppin by on my way to cali in late may.
> Howak sorry to head your shuttin down. Wish ya the best bro. i love all your vids. You and medicinalgrowroom are my favs on YouTube. Here's a link you'll like it. http://www.youtube.com/user/MedicinalGrowRoom
> Thanks man.


buddies skunk#1 aka the pure looks good


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2011)

wake da fuck up sourkush thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im now 10 beers into a 12 pac.. holla at cha boy


----------



## poplars (Jan 9, 2011)

theexpress said:


> wake da fuck up sourkush thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im now 10 beers into a 12 pac.. holla at cha boy



lol my lung showed me it wasn't wise to smoke 2 joints yesterday ahahaha. so iv'e been just chillin today... all 4 SK beans are growing into very healthy seedlings..atleast 2 are full bubba pheno (dunno the sex yet), looking like a 3rd one is bubba aswell. hard to tell on the last one as it's taking a bit but I'll know in a week most likely..

gonna be going all organic this year, with a tilled bed. d on't know how deep I can get it but I'm sure the mere width will make them grow much larger than last year!


----------



## poplars (Jan 9, 2011)

actually I lied... puffin on the bong with some sour kush!!! think I may add a lil hash into the mix aswell...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2011)

poplars said:


> lol my lung showed me it wasn't wise to smoke 2 joints yesterday ahahaha. so iv'e been just chillin today... all 4 SK beans are growing into very healthy seedlings..atleast 2 are full bubba pheno (dunno the sex yet), looking like a 3rd one is bubba aswell. hard to tell on the last one as it's taking a bit but I'll know in a week most likely..
> 
> gonna be going all organic this year, with a tilled bed. d on't know how deep I can get it but I'm sure the mere width will make them grow much larger than last year!


nice once again 100% germ rate


----------



## howak47 (Jan 9, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> I hope I'm on that list bro lol. I planned I stoppin by on my way to cali in late may.
> Howak sorry to head your shuttin down. Wish ya the best bro. i love all your vids. You and medicinalgrowroom are my favs on YouTube. Here's a link you'll like it. http://www.youtube.com/user/MedicinalGrowRoom
> Thanks man.


 I NO IAM ON THAT LIST I KNOW I WOULDNT MIND MEETING OLD CHITOWN IN DA FLESH LOL thanks man no big deal its not for good i will be back at it soon enough lol  yea iam subscribed to medicalgrowroom i do like it well thanks again for comments


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2011)

howak47 said:


> thanks man no big deal its not for good i will be back at it soon enough lol  yea iam subscribed to medicalgrowroom i do like it well thanks again for comments


that purple d should be dry by tommorow noight in your lil dry box no???? let me know what you think.... and enjoy.... you and poplars will see new gems from me in the future... thanx for holding it down..


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2011)

poplars said:


> actually I lied... puffin on the bong with some sour kush!!! think I may add a lil hash into the mix aswell...


lol... poplars is on full blown beast mode......


----------



## howak47 (Jan 9, 2011)

[youtube]d0e25JHN-Gw&feature=feedu[/youtube]


----------



## howak47 (Jan 9, 2011)

theexpress said:


> that purple d should be dry by tommorow noight in your lil dry box no???? let me know what you think.... and enjoy.... you and poplars will see new gems from me in the future... thanx for holding it down..


 it was dry this mourning it took 4 1/2 days to dry really dense and sticky ...BUT GOOD NEWS I GOT more than i thought i was going to get it weighted 29.1 grams !!!!

i tried a small piece this afternoon and it taste so fucking sweet and the high was great so its goin to taste really good after its jared up for a while  thanks chi


----------



## howak47 (Jan 9, 2011)

[youtube]Xbmogr47BSc&feature=feedu[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2011)

howak47 said:


> it was dry this mourning it took 4 1/2 days to dry really dense and sticky ...BUT GOOD NEWS I GOT more than i thought i was going to get it weighted 29.1 grams !!!!
> 
> i tried a small piece this afternoon and it taste so fucking sweet and the high was great so its goin to taste really good after its jared up for a while  thanks chi


your welcome.... i always knew you had a greenthumb....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]Xbmogr47BSc&feature=feedu[/youtube]


have fun with that disk... bubba sk and bluecheese hash gota be fire


----------



## howak47 (Jan 9, 2011)

theexpress said:


> have fun with that disk... bubba sk and bluecheese hash gota be fire


 yea its pretty good iam spoiled off that glove hash though its much better and the budder & wax is great also


----------



## shinger (Jan 9, 2011)

Just harvested all my OG 4 plants total. one was a heavy indica fast finish pheno and the other 3 was a more chem diesel 9-10 week finish pheno. averaged 60 grams per. and made some bubble hash with the 8 bag bubble bag set. lettin it dry overnight. thanks to all yalls knowledge. its amazing what you can learn just by lurking on these boards. I know know i need pics. I got a camera on the way in the mail. what are yall thoughts on posting pics on here is it sketch? do i need some kind of IP scambler or somethin or is it no biggie?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2011)

shinger said:


> Just harvested all my OG 4 plants total. one was a heavy indica fast finish pheno and the other 3 was a more chem diesel 9-10 week finish pheno. averaged 60 grams per. and made some bubble hash with the 8 bag bubble bag set. lettin it dry overnight. thanks to all yalls knowledge. its amazing what you can learn just by lurking on these boards. I know know i need pics. I got a camera on the way in the mail. what are yall thoughts on posting pics on here is it sketch? do i need some kind of IP scambler or somethin or is it no biggie?


we all post pics on riu.. so nothing sketchy about it man..


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2011)

ahhhh im getting sick....... my nose is stuffed da fuck up


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> ahhhh im getting sick....... my nose is stuffed da fuck up


Damn you got the swine flu from the net from me huh...
my throat all hurting and nose stuff weather is a bitch...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2011)

i got the throat n nose.. n its snowin out.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i got the throat n nose.. n its snowin out.


Its a internet epidemic we all sick..lmao
and we got another snowstorm coming tuesday night..


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2011)

ima cook some philly cheese steaks with a chicago twist... hot ass gardinera!!!!! hope that opens me up a lil so i can breath fuck!!!!! i tried to smoke a square just now and it taste like str8 ass and hurt the shit out my throat... ima ease up on them... the kush is not bad on my throat though....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2011)

whats this im hearing la affie is in fact pre 98 bubba kush..You know anything about that chi..
I got a report pulled on me about it in another thread..


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> whats this im hearing la affie is in fact pre 98 bubba kush..You know anything about that chi..
> I got a report pulled on me about it in another thread..


yeah what is that your hearing.. to my knoledge l.a. afie is another name for og kush


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2011)

The Affie strain is an old killer afghan variety from Southern California with a fast and hard-knocking, but also psychedelic turn that had been around in L.A. for a long time, much sought after also for its extraordinarily sweet and soft flavour, but never available as seed or clone. The original plants were kept under lock and key by certain growers. A couple of years ago, they finally gave Don and Aaron (DNA Genetics) access to the Affie, however, only in the form of a female cutting.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2011)

*L.A. Confidential* »»» O.G. LA Affie x Afghani


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2011)

and for the record bubba is better then og!!!!!!! og reeks a lil harder and raunchier.. thats it... bubba will lay you out......


----------



## howak47 (Jan 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> and for the record bubba is better then og!!!!!!! og reeks a lil harder and raunchier.. thats it... bubba will lay you out......


 yea that bubba will put you on your ass fast lol


----------



## howak47 (Jan 10, 2011)

hey chi i didnt have to go to work today it snowed here this is the 2nd time in 3 weeks and thats weird for here we never get snow


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2011)

howak47 said:


> hey chi i didnt have to go to work today it snowed here this is the 2nd time in 3 weeks and thats weird for here we never get snow


the world is getting fucked up like that howak... it was warm has it ever been for new years here..... it was fucking raining and almost 60!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2011)

this my man country ass TRYNA doing what he do best......


----------



## howak47 (Jan 10, 2011)

damnit son this purple d is the shit chi!!!!!!! iam fuckin stoned


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2011)

lol i try i try... show us a dry nugg pic for you smoke all that shit.....


----------



## howak47 (Jan 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> this my man country ass TRYNA doing what he do best......


 shit my boy outlawz had some moonshine last weekend lol he had it in a baby bottle lol


----------



## howak47 (Jan 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol i try i try... show us a dry nugg pic for you smoke all that shit.....


 i will take some pics and maybe a video of some nugs out in the snow for u in a little while i ]just got back warm from being out there so give me about a hour or so lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2011)

was that outlaws tripping on shrooms sitting on that cement block??? that kid cracks me up!!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2011)

yeah warm up buddy..... get you a nice hot cup of coffee...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2011)

howak47 said:


> hey chi i didnt have to go to work today it snowed here this is the 2nd time in 3 weeks and thats weird for here we never get snow


lol, i woke up like wtf!!! i was suprise.. i shoulda watched the news.. its freezin rain now.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2011)

lol.. u know we bout that creekwater down here.. river water.. moonshine whatever u wanna call it.. lol white lightning.. my wifes granpa stay on the shine.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol.. u know we bout that creekwater down here.. river water.. moonshine whatever u wanna call it.. lol white lightning.. my wifes granpa stay on the shine.


lol you know it aint ready to bottle untill it eat threw that leathure boot right?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2011)

lol to my country folk billy ray cyrus is doing a special on hillbillies on the history channel now


----------



## howak47 (Jan 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> was that outlaws tripping on shrooms sitting on that cement block??? that kid cracks me up!!!!!!!!


 hahahah yea thats him


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2011)

im from the south lol, but i aint no hillbilly. i done had some redneck hillbilly ass neighbors though.


----------



## howak47 (Jan 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, i woke up like wtf!!! i was suprise.. i shoulda watched the news.. its freezin rain now.


 its still snowin here but u r about 45minutes up the road from me so its comin my way guess i better go outside and make a video for you all


----------



## howak47 (Jan 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> im from the south lol, but i aint no hillbilly. i done had some redneck hillbilly ass neighbors though.


lol me nither but i do love me some guns and blowin shit up hahahahahahha and i know alot of rednecks lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2011)

45 minutes??? lol u shoulda been tryna fuck wit me.. i thought u was out by the beach.


----------



## poplars (Jan 10, 2011)

well im having a shitty fuckin day. taking all my will power and then some to not blaze early in the morning.. it's worth it though... but fuck man my life is fucked up unless I got something to do when I first wake up ( like go tend to the garden..) 

I'm just fed up. if I could live somewhere else I fuckin would, but there is nowhere else that gives me such an opprotunity to grow like this.... meh kinda pointless to vent...doesn't make me feel any better... guess it just puts shit in perspective.....

hows it going with colorado chitown..?


----------



## howak47 (Jan 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> 45 minutes??? lol u shoulda been tryna fuck wit me.. i thought u was out by the beach.


 na i go to the beach alot when there is shit there to do like concerts !!! but if u r where i think u r then we are like 45 minutes away


----------



## howak47 (Jan 10, 2011)

[youtube]Sdwd9xvN0ww[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2011)

i probably am where u think i am, lol.


----------



## howak47 (Jan 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i probably am where u think i am, lol.


 hahahaha yea i know


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2011)

poplars said:


> well im having a shitty fuckin day. taking all my will power and then some to not blaze early in the morning.. it's worth it though... but fuck man my life is fucked up unless I got something to do when I first wake up ( like go tend to the garden..)
> 
> I'm just fed up. if I could live somewhere else I fuckin would, but there is nowhere else that gives me such an opprotunity to grow like this.... meh kinda pointless to vent...doesn't make me feel any better... guess it just puts shit in perspective.....
> 
> hows it going with colorado chitown..?


i dont even know... this fool hasnt picked up his fone and i havent talked to him since the 6th... i donno whats happening anymore... ima assume that fucker is still tryna find a house to rent...... but i donno.... if this dont go threw i just may have to post up in the forresst preserves for a couple months lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]Sdwd9xvN0ww[/youtube]


that shit looks fire!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2011)

looks dank lol, but i woulda had to record that thru the window.


----------



## poplars (Jan 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i dont even know... this fool hasnt picked up his fone and i havent talked to him since the 6th... i donno whats happening anymore... ima assume that fucker is still tryna find a house to rent...... but i donno.... if this dont go threw i just may have to post up in the forresst preserves for a couple months lol


bah that's fuckin sketchy.... I hope you're right.. better start working on plan B just in case....


----------



## howak47 (Jan 10, 2011)

well i just pollinated that little sourkush plant hopefully this pollin is still good cant really tell if there is any beans on that purple d or not


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2011)

poplars said:


> bah that's fuckin sketchy.... I hope you're right.. better start working on plan B just in case....


just talked to my friend from over there.. we got a few houses to look at.... a couple of them look promising


----------



## poplars (Jan 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> just talked to my friend from over there.. we got a few houses to look at.... a couple of them look promising



good shit bro glad to hear it

got stoned as fuck on the sk yet again today. fun stuff.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2011)

poplars said:


> good shit bro glad to hear it
> 
> got stoned as fuck on the sk yet again today. fun stuff.


im stoned too... just feeling sick still


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> im stoned too... just feeling sick still


lmao..I dont even want to bother getting stoned..Shit taste too nasty right now..


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> lmao..I dont even want to bother getting stoned..Shit taste too nasty right now..


lol i cant even taste or smell my kush im so stuffed up this fucking sucks...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol i cant even taste or smell my kush im so stuffed up this fucking sucks...


Trust me i know what you feeling on top of that my head is pounding...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Trust me i know what you feeling on top of that my head is pounding...


man ealier i had to breath soo bad so i got up to fast to go and blow my nose and i almost blacked out... shit was no good man... i almost bust my shit... gotta keep warm, and drinking fluids...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2011)

AFRIN!!! im on it..


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2011)

trynagrosumshyt said:


> afrin!!! Im on it..


yayo......... Its better lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2011)

lmfao, but no sniffles wit afrin, lol.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lmfao, but no sniffles wit afrin, lol.


no nummy either.....


----------



## rastadred22 (Jan 10, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]Sdwd9xvN0ww[/youtube]





howak47 said:


> well i just pollinated that little sourkush plant hopefully this pollin is still good cant really tell if there is any beans on that purple d or not


Thats wat up man! looks real good


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2011)

this one is for whyteberrwidow.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kKqfPy_cag


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2011)

lmmfao, yo that was my folks shit back in da day loc. lol good find


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lmmfao, yo that was my folks shit back in da day loc. lol good find


hahahaha y eah i knew you would atleast like..... WHO DAT IZ???? HAHAHA


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2011)

shyt hell yea.. ladies still a jump on the floor fo this song.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2011)

u on cam chi .. lol
http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshh6xIS3V3AmEYntEoQ


----------



## mane2008 (Jan 11, 2011)

^i saw that the other day. lmao


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> u on cam chi .. lol
> http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshh6xIS3V3AmEYntEoQ


lol naw nigga you must be mistaken...... that aint me i been at da zoo lately..... beast mode!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2011)

poplars was with me too.......


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2011)

howak was with us too.....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2011)

we was all chillin with franco from ghs company.....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2011)

and outlawrs brought beer.......


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2011)

but i didnt pay him for it cuzz he brought.....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2011)

i dont drink that shit chally...........


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2011)

wine coolers 4 u huh ?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2011)

awww snapp my famo trouble stopped by to say hello... whats good T?......

whats that you sayin???? yo querro taco bell???? you been smoking that sourkush huhT? lololo0l


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> wine coolers 4 u huh ?


 
lol naw..... you know how da gorillas do it....... no chaser.....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2011)

lmfao, im in da hizzouse! on some realness that Gorilla in the first pic looks beatsly tho.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2011)

man outlawrs got too dunk off that e n j........... he was all in my mans howaks face like eeeeeee orrrrrrrrrrrre eeeeeeeee orrrrrrre eeeeee onnnnnnk... all reckless jack....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2011)

i had to have poplars go calm him down threw intimidation.....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2011)

cuzz trust me nobody want chitown to get involved personally......


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2011)

lol so if you dont wanna see this.....


lol then dont bring me this........


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2011)

lol god damn im fucking high!!!!


----------



## rastadred22 (Jan 11, 2011)

lofl thats some funni shit


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2011)

lol, yea i love picture books.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2011)

i wonder were my good friends howak and poplars are... they been ghost here today...... poplars ir prolly trashed off sourkush bong hits....


----------



## howak47 (Jan 11, 2011)

whats up iam here probly bout to make a update video


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2011)

howak47 said:


> whats up iam here probly bout to make a update video


lol ooo there you go.... thought you was hanging out with outlaws again....


----------



## howak47 (Jan 11, 2011)

ready for all this fucking ice to melt sucks ass havent been able to go no where need to make some money !!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2011)

howak47 said:


> ready for all this fucking ice to melt sucks ass havent been able to go no where need to make some money !!!


yall dont got salt trucks out that way ?


----------



## howak47 (Jan 11, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol ooo there you go.... thought you was hanging out with outlaws again....


 hahahha not right here latly cant go nowherr cause all the snow is hard ice now


----------



## howak47 (Jan 11, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yall dont got salt trucks out that way ?


 fuck no i think in town they got the roads kinda clear but i got to TRY to make it to work in the mourning and got to do some driving around to make some extra cash if you know what i mean


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2011)

howak47 said:


> hahahha not right here latly cant go nowherr cause all the snow is hard ice now


lol i take it you guys aint used to thins kinda climate huh???? hay about those sourpowers..... was one pheno better then another? like wich one would you say would be the keeper? and i may even run into other phenos not seen yet too...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2011)

howak47 said:


> fuck no i think in town they got the roads kinda clear but i got to TRY to make it to work in the mourning and got to do some driving around to make some extra cash if you know what i mean


yeah i know what you sayin....... its like that too here lately with budget cutts.. only main/big streets get the works.. all the smaller side streets/one ways get the shaft...


----------



## howak47 (Jan 11, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol i take it you guys aint used to thins kinda climate huh???? hay about those sourpowers..... was one pheno better then another? like wich one would you say would be the keeper? and i may even run into other phenos not seen yet too...


 the sourpower that smelled like green apples is forsure the better pheno (thats also the one that i have thats in 8weeks flower now) not sure what pheno the other 2 that i have in that big trash can they are 2 weeks flower


----------



## howak47 (Jan 11, 2011)

chi i just got done shakein this keif box with the little bit of purple d trim and this shit smells so good i think iam goin to make a video that shows the keif and then the steps i use to press it and heat it to make it into hash what do u think ?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol i take it you guys aint used to thins kinda climate huh???? hay about those sourpowers..... was one pheno better then another? like wich one would you say would be the keeper? and i may even run into other phenos not seen yet too...


lol at salt truck.. chi we dont have those. we got bags of seasalt on the back of pick ups. and we got snow pushers maybe just one. and im in the state capital. we never prepared for this.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2011)

howak47 said:


> the sourpower that smelled like green apples is forsure the better pheno (thats also the one that i have thats in 8weeks flower now) not sure what pheno the other 2 that i have in that big trash can they are 2 weeks flower


ayo howak whats outlaws youtube again bro?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2011)

howak47 said:


> the sourpower that smelled like green apples is forsure the better pheno (thats also the one that i have thats in 8weeks flower now) not sure what pheno the other 2 that i have in that big trash can they are 2 weeks flower


i will keep the green apple smelling one then.. im excited for the bubba x sk too!

also i have the back crossed to sourkush sourpower right???


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2011)

howak47 said:


> chi i just got done shakein this keif box with the little bit of purple d trim and this shit smells so good i think iam goin to make a video that shows the keif and then the steps i use to press it and heat it to make it into hash what do u think ?


yeah im all for any kind of video...... glad you like the purple d.. let me know how the other pheno is too


----------



## howak47 (Jan 11, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> ayo howak whats outlaws youtube again bro?


 outlawzarz


----------



## howak47 (Jan 11, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i will keep the green apple smelling one then.. im excited for the bubba x sk too!
> 
> also i have the back crossed to sourkush sourpower right???


 iam pretty sure thats what u got not 100% sure cant remember


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> ayo howak whats outlaws youtube again bro?


just look for this guy....... youll find him...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2011)

howak47 said:


> iam pretty sure thats what u got not 100% sure cant remember


im thinking you gave me half and half.. cuzz i got 9 of them total.. plus ou kept some.. so that had to be from more then one pollination of a single bud.. i will weed out what i dont doe....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2011)

did outla ever sprout the beans that the fairy flew? i had a nice pheno b4 the shutdown.


----------



## poplars (Jan 11, 2011)

well I got 6 big bags of lama shit for free . gonna till that all in to my plot this year.. growing the SK all organic, gonna be epic...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2011)

poplars said:


> well I got 6 big bags of lama shit for free . gonna till that all in to my plot this year.. growing the SK all organic, gonna be epic...


lamma shit??? dont front with me im your boy... you know outlaws was just out that way and took a dump.. tryna tell me its lama shit.... thats donkey jack!!!! hahaha


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2011)

all organic is th way to go...... thats starting to be asked more and more even out here..... you might get asked if its indoor/outdoor soil/hydro organic/non organic indica/sativa.....


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 11, 2011)

dis is strange comin in on the end of this-- lama shit,fairy beans,and da big ass donkey wtf


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> dis is strange comin in on the end of this-- lama shit,fairy beans,and da big ass donkey wtf


lol welcome to the jerry springer show..... we even got ditty the cross dressing pimp....... see him over there dringing louie the 5th outta that 24 karat gold pimp cup wearing a female gucci suit and in stillettoes.... church!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2011)

Can i get a witness!!!!????????? Churrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrch!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2011)

dos santos v.s. lesnar...... brocks getting his head fully busted this time...... and my boy jds gotta wait a year for the belt... this bullhit.... come take your ass whooping cain!!!! http://www.cagepotato.com/ufc-announces-lesnar-vs-dos-santos-tuf-13-coaches


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2011)

lesnar gets to fight for the belt already again?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lesnar gets to fight for the belt already again?


lol lesnar is gonna get anal rape with no lube..... a 265 pound punching bag is what he is...


----------



## howak47 (Jan 11, 2011)

[youtube]5DydX_1UgQw&feature=feedu[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2011)

i agree, for this fight.


----------



## NONHater (Jan 11, 2011)

Church!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i agree, for this fight.


lol for any fight.. lol if lesnar cant get or keep dos santos to the ground wtf is cain gonna do???? lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]5DydX_1UgQw&feature=feedu[/youtube]


 
simply dankness...............................................


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2011)

NONHater said:


> Church!


hahahahahaha yeaaaaaah!!!! CHUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRCH!!!!


----------



## poplars (Jan 11, 2011)

so I have decided sour kush is best out of the bong. in 100% agreement with you howak. bong rips of nicely ground sk is something I've grown to love . I smoked a joint of it today, while it is very nice, it is not nearly as effective as smoking out of the bong. I've found I'll smoke 1/3rd out of the bong and be MORE stoned than smoking a whole joint of it..kinda ironic..

I found ONE seed in my entire northern lights plant, crazy how these stable strains put out single seeds to perpetuate themselves!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice update howak


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2011)

poplars said:


> so I have decided sour kush is best out of the bong. in 100% agreement with you howak. bong rips of nicely ground sk is something I've grown to love . I smoked a joint of it today, while it is very nice, it is not nearly as effective as smoking out of the bong. I've found I'll smoke 1/3rd out of the bong and be MORE stoned than smoking a whole joint of it..kinda ironic..
> 
> I found ONE seed in my entire northern lights plant, crazy how these stable strains put out single seeds to perpetuate themselves!


 
also the smoke is slightly filterd from the water too!!!


----------



## rastadred22 (Jan 11, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]5DydX_1UgQw&feature=feedu[/youtube]


lookin good as fucks howak!


----------



## poplars (Jan 11, 2011)

theexpress said:


> also the smoke is slightly filterd from the water too!!!


yeah I definitely notice somewhat of a difference, its a lot easier to take bigger rips and my lung doesn't seem to hate it as bad as joints...

I still have to test out all my strains on my new low tolerance in the bong..such as sweet god... bubblebomb, and the church


----------



## howak47 (Jan 11, 2011)

rastadred22 said:


> lookin good as fucks howak!


thanks man!!!



wyteberrywidow said:


> Nice update howak


thanks 



poplars said:


> so I have decided sour kush is best out of the bong. in 100% agreement with you howak. bong rips of nicely ground sk is something I've grown to love . I smoked a joint of it today, while it is very nice, it is not nearly as effective as smoking out of the bong. I've found I'll smoke 1/3rd out of the bong and be MORE stoned than smoking a whole joint of it..kinda ironic..
> 
> I found ONE seed in my entire northern lights plant, crazy how these stable strains put out single seeds to perpetuate themselves!


hahaha yea i told u !!! i just took a fat bong rip of sourkush with some purple d hash on it bout to do another one !!! i just pressed 1/2 gram of purple D keif into some hash got a video of the whole making of it but it want be up till tomorrow sometime 



theexpress said:


> simply dankness...............................................


thanks chi!!!


----------



## poplars (Jan 11, 2011)

you know what trips me out... the other bubba sk of the same exact pheno is very very very slightly more crystally than one of the others. the ONLY differences I can find is that the one that seems to be less crystally had more nute-burn, was topped, and didn't have as many slightly yellow leaves pinched. think it was the differences in the nutrient burn? I highly doubt the topping caused it, or the pinching or lack of... the difference is so subtle that its pretty much just a kinda 'that one looks more crystally just barely' kinda thing. I'm gonna do a smoke test tomorrow, I'm sure the resulting high will be exactly the same as the other one, these small things just trip me out sometimes as a grower...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 12, 2011)

*Ex* you 1 funnny fuck you should be a writer 

*all els* Gday gents please to make yall aquantence 

*ah Howak *dat is 1 fine strip of tape nice selection well grown -you got skills -snd a very simple set up- i see some people her got thousands of dollars woth of lights hardware ac humidifyers clmate controll c02 all kinds of shit and no clue on growin --or strains --they love nurvana ---but you,i bow down to you ,i wish you could maybe cath a film container full of the fragrance and send it to me for the next tim i watch-pl rep to you -keep em green- but some more colors wold be fun to.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 12, 2011)

Howak whats up with the other new strains you started..I dont hear much about them


----------



## theexpress (Jan 12, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> *Ex* you 1 funnny fuck you should be a writer
> 
> *all els* Gday gents please to make yall aquantence
> 
> *ah Howak *dat is 1 fine strip of tape nice selection well grown -you got skills -snd a very simple set up- i see some people her got thousands of dollars woth of lights hardware ac humidifyers clmate controll c02 all kinds of shit and no clue on growin --or strains --they love nurvana ---but you,i bow down to you ,i wish you could maybe cath a film container full of the fragrance and send it to me for the next tim i watch-pl rep to you -keep em green- but some more colors wold be fun to.


 
yeah i would be but i cant spell lol


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 12, 2011)

yeah im the worst first to sit in the spelling B's

we got spell check now nobody can spell 

like when we lost our math skill when they let us carry calculators


----------



## theexpress (Jan 12, 2011)

poplars!!!!!! howak!!!!!! its time to ride..... people dont udnerstand just how good the bubba pheno of the sourkush is... please let em know??? link.....https://www.rollitup.org/colorado-patients/399272-colorado-patients-needed-4.html


----------



## theexpress (Jan 12, 2011)

man i thought hippies were friendly lol


----------



## poplars (Jan 12, 2011)

check this pic chitown... one of my sk bubbas came out SILGHTLY more crystally than the other... I think it may have been due to the nute burn problems I had....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 12, 2011)

poplars howak.... bring pics, videos ect... howak bust out that vid that shows the sk kiefier in week2-3 then the bubba is days from harvest..... bring the evidence...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 12, 2011)

......regulatorsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss...... Mount up!!!!!


----------



## genuity (Jan 12, 2011)

theexpress said:


> ......regulatorsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss...... Mount up!!!!!


lol............


----------



## poplars (Jan 12, 2011)

got you covered chitown, chill. now whatcha think of my little observation? must be the nute burn that did that huh?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 12, 2011)

lol, i would chi. but my sk isnt ready yet. lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 12, 2011)

its hard to say pops.. needs to be looked under the jewlers lens or something... in certain spots what your saying is true, but in other spots it looks like there the same/simliler.....


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 12, 2011)

if watch da trichs very close and hole bud diff sides top and bottom you will see they vary say more clear here more cloudy there and not amber on this side 

i have seen some people tell finish by checking trichs in one spot if you check one spot and see what you want to see maybe rest of bud not at same point --another thing some bud trichs have no amber and done as hell --some gotta go by bud itself when it looks ripe done like a fruit the overall --lots of premy chopers runninaround --wastin their time nutes power seeds the gamet cause they early chopers- i pity the fool


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 12, 2011)

i used to be notorius for premie choppin. supply n demand, eh!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 12, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i used to be notorius for premie choppin. supply n demand, eh!


its a shame to chop an indica at no less then 25% amber!!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 12, 2011)

agreed -- dats why you doin indi's --dah
you want to get laid out


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 12, 2011)

lol. i used to chop trichomes that looked like clear ice cubes. not anymore tho.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 12, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol. i used to chop trichomes that looked like clear ice cubes. not anymore tho.


lol hahahahahahahahahahaha....... first time i grew bud i was like 12....... i threw a seed in a pot and let it grow by window light...... ig got to be like a foot tall and i choped it..... then i smoked the leaves thinking that was marijuana.. it even dryed to clusters resembling the swagg i was smoking on back then.. we all make mistakes..


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 12, 2011)

shootin yoself in da foot again ant gona have aleg to stand on

Ex you alwys have me laffin dats funny and dat saddle up lets ride shit sometimes im cryin over here and wife lookin at me like whats happenin to him is he looseing it 

dats when you learnin gota feel sory for do fool been at it for years --like someone never had a new ride sumtin nice and shit go to cady dealer workin out deal and say i dont want no clock i dont think i can afford it --done went this far and ...what...what....


ten week flower chop in week 8.5 what ......i can see blood comin from the foot


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 12, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> shootin yoself in da foot again ant gona have aleg to stand on
> 
> Ex you alwys have me laffin dats funny and dat saddle up lets ride shit sometimes im cryin over here and wife lookin at me like whats happenin to him is he looseing it
> 
> ...


 if i shoot myself in the foot its cool, i have a 3rd leg


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 12, 2011)

keep it clean

speaking of which mine froze last snow this little punk assed snow only got my ankles cold all hype but winter aint over yet


----------



## poplars (Jan 12, 2011)

theexpress said:


> its a shame to chop an indica at no less then 25% amber!!!


unless you're talkin outdoor bud... for some reason indicas are kickass killer even with mostly cloudy...its the weirdest shit ever...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 12, 2011)

winter is far from over for yall. it'll over here in march. in jersey i been there wit snow on easter.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 12, 2011)

poplars said:


> unless you're talkin outdoor bud... for some reason indicas are kickass killer even with mostly cloudy...its the weirdest shit ever...


lol thats just cause we prefer indicas..... and yes ill take a all cloudy indica over a half amber sativa anyday


----------



## poplars (Jan 12, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol thats just cause we prefer indicas..... and yes ill take a all cloudy indica over a half amber sativa anyday


lol you say that like it aint the same as 25% amber indoor eh. I think you need to try the good cali outdoor sk


I"m stoned as fuck off of 3 rips out of my zong of this shit..... resting it for a bit but damn this shit is intense son


and you're hella right about the clean indica high ... it feels so clean then it like transcends barriers I could never go before with other weeds... then it slowly dies off into a strong ass after high thats kinda draining but kinda enjoyable at the same time... and this bud truly has no ceiling.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 12, 2011)

guys why is my #18 leaves doin a downward curl on tips


----------



## theexpress (Jan 12, 2011)

poplars said:


> lol you say that like it aint the same as 25% amber indoor eh. I think you need to try the good cali outdoor sk
> 
> 
> I"m stoned as fuck off of 3 rips out of my zong of this shit..... resting it for a bit but damn this shit is intense son


lol never met a bubba dom sourkush i didnt like... indoors or out.. you musta forgot i did an outdoor last year too


----------



## poplars (Jan 12, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol never met a bubba dom sourkush i didnt like... indoors or out.. you musta forgot i did an outdoor last year too


naw I didn't forget, that's why I included 'cali' in front of outdoor sk . 

no biggy bro I was just trippin on the way you said that. 

anyways the bubba sk is fuckin me up, the one that looked like it was less crystally is so potent I could give a fuck how crystally it is.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 12, 2011)

and you're hella right about the clean indica high ... it feels so clean then it like transcends barriers I could never go before with other weeds... then it slowly dies off into a strong ass after high thats kinda draining but kinda enjoyable at the same time... and this bud truly has no ceiling. 


dont you just love that.. thats what i was tryna explaine to you before...


and u can keep gettin higher and higher....... but after a while you will pass out


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 12, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> guys why is my #18 leaves doin a downward curl on tips


 idk man. mine was haing issues when it was a youngin. but it grew into a nice bushed out mommy. maybe flush?


----------



## poplars (Jan 12, 2011)

theexpress said:


> and you're hella right about the clean indica high ... it feels so clean then it like transcends barriers I could never go before with other weeds... then it slowly dies off into a strong ass after high thats kinda draining but kinda enjoyable at the same time... and this bud truly has no ceiling.
> 
> 
> dont you just love that.. thats what i was tryna explaine to you before...
> ...


hella bro. it'll get you almost dizzy if you smoke too much of it...done it before, you don't quite feel dizzy but you get wobbly and shit to the point where you could get dizzy. 

my buddy came over here hella buzzed but not drunk, he smoked a few rips of the sour kush and the mofo was wobbling...lmfao. 


I honestly never expected this from some seeds I got in the mail from somebody from chicago... but god damn dude you truly found your diamond in the rough . . .


----------



## theexpress (Jan 12, 2011)

poplars said:


> hella bro. it'll get you almost dizzy if you smoke too much of it...done it before, you don't quite feel dizzy but you get wobbly and shit to the point where you could get dizzy.
> 
> my buddy came over here hella buzzed but not drunk, he smoked a few rips of the sour kush and the mofo was wobbling...lmfao.
> 
> ...


yup dont i know it.. i remeber when dr.greenhorn told me the bubba sourkush was giving people issues walking ....

ive had issues walking myself on sk.... you think your walking all good but those around you notice.. its easy to get off balance...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 12, 2011)

k thanks *T* might try hate to flush unless i really have to i normally just do at da end cause flush dont know good from bad everything goes

*Pop *maybe yo visitors alche was still climin had not peaked yet when he got there


----------



## theexpress (Jan 12, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> k thanks *T* might try hate to flush unless i really have to i normally just do at da end cause flush dont know good from bad everything goes
> 
> *Pop *maybe yo visitors alche was still climin had not peaked yet when he got there


 
lol and i thought i spelled bad....... you and i are gonna enroll in spelling classes bro


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 12, 2011)

if indicas did not exist -to mix wit and to stand alone i prolly would not be in this game

i dont even try wheni try i can spell was a supervisor for verizon had a boos fuussy bout that had to spell shit right if iwas doin a term paper i could spell 

a combonation of not being a good speller lazy and cant type all rolled together - can if i have to i hope you aint gradin

wit the conviences out today prolly executives cant spell and got secretarys dat 
can

i went to shoo in newark just passed along math readingdid not matter just show started smokin sitn in back in 10 th grade before that all a's and b's

you go i dont give a fuk im done 
beside to late for me to learn i done faked my way through life retired from a 85 a yer in 97 wit full benes and a pension fuck spellin i got spell check i can grow now


----------



## theexpress (Jan 12, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> if indicas did not exist -to mix wit and to stand alone i prolly would not be in this game


i get no joy from smoking pure or heavy sativas... its not even really a high.. more like a slightly alterd sense of well being..... more of a buzz then a high....


----------



## poplars (Jan 12, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> k thanks *T* might try hate to flush unless i really have to i normally just do at da end cause flush dont know good from bad everything goes
> 
> *Pop *maybe yo visitors alche was still climin had not peaked yet when he got there


 other than the fact that cannabis potentiates the effects of alcohol, its a well known fact. and a strain like sour kush just puts it overboard... 


im straight blazin this shit, on hit 8 or some shit out of the zong, epic stoned...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 12, 2011)

man i better be able to get 3600 on the L in the c.o........


----------



## poplars (Jan 12, 2011)

you'll get atleast 40% more than most bud that's for sure... you just gotta be stiff about it, let some people try it, then they realize how good it is, then you hit em with the price tag.

simpleand effective

I just keep getting higher and higher on this shit man its epic


----------



## theexpress (Jan 12, 2011)

poplars said:


> you'll get atleast 40% more than most bud that's for sure... you just gotta be stiff about it, let some people try it, then they realize how good it is, then you hit em with the price tag.
> 
> simpleand effective
> 
> I just keep getting higher and higher on this shit man its epic


 
thats what i was thinking too...... just grow the bubba pheno to perfection indoors all organic and show them... stuff it down there throat....


----------



## howak47 (Jan 12, 2011)

damit this fucking contest has like 2 days left and this guy is ahead of me by like 7 votes and his video sucks i dont get it ...ooo well


----------



## howak47 (Jan 12, 2011)

poplars said:


> you'll get atleast 40% more than most bud that's for sure... you just gotta be stiff about it, let some people try it, then they realize how good it is, then you hit em with the price tag.
> 
> simpleand effective
> 
> I just keep getting higher and higher on this shit man its epic


hell yea man i just took a few bong hits of sk out my zong shit is so dank!!! i got a king size cone joint iam goin to fill with purple D tonight as a test joint i have only smoked like 2 bowls of the stuff and got rid of quarter of it for $150 so the rest is all mine shit smells so fruity


----------



## theexpress (Jan 12, 2011)

howak47 said:


> hell yea man i just took a few bong hits of sk out my zong shit is so dank!!! i got a king size cone joint iam goin to fill with purple D tonight as a test joint i have only smoked like 2 bowls of the stuff and got rid of quarter of it for $150 so the rest is all mine shit smells so fruity


man you missed it people was hating on the sk all crazy. despite the sick ass pictures.....


----------



## poplars (Jan 12, 2011)

just gotta make em believers


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 12, 2011)

imma hater until further notice.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 12, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> imma hater until further notice.


that dont bother me has much though


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 12, 2011)

gotta start givin out free sampls at da centers--only available to the regs wit a purchase-- the regs from da center report back to da center center on there likes and there wanting more --center will be after you *if its as good as you say* i dont know either way and god knows i cant spell 

simple --from there on history thats *if its as good as you say it is *

or get some one reputable that buys reg in their top $$ catagories or one of their growers that they believe in give them a small bud tell them to report it back you not involved after that -- then you show back in a month -- what did they say can i interest you xxx # of pounds every 3 months --done---*thats if its as good as you say it is* like i sauid i have no reason not to take your word i believe it is but truly i dont know


----------



## theexpress (Jan 12, 2011)

yeah the fool on the left is getting knocked da fuck out!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 12, 2011)

fuck man there is like a 25 pound weight diffrence but you cant even see it here... dos santos is shredded....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 12, 2011)

they both are, brock dont hae that killa look in his eyes tho. thats usually means somethin to me.


----------



## rastadred22 (Jan 12, 2011)

wens that?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 12, 2011)

they coachin TUF.
a heavyweight ultimate fighter is gon be hot tho/


----------



## theexpress (Jan 12, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> they both are, brock dont hae that killa look in his eyes tho. thats usually means somethin to me.


lesnar is scared.. he knows he is gonna get hit like he never been hit before.. his eyes tell that tale... and jds looks like he knows lesnar is whats for dinner... its gonna get ugly man.... watch my boys hands go...


----------



## howak47 (Jan 12, 2011)

theexpress said:


> man you missed it people was hating on the sk all crazy. despite the sick ass pictures.....


 when ? what page? who was hatein on the killer sk ?


----------



## poplars (Jan 12, 2011)

howak47 said:


> when ? what page? who was hatein on the killer sk ?


it was in some colorado patients needed thread.


----------



## shinger (Jan 13, 2011)

poplars said:


> it was in some colorado patients needed thread.


Idiots, if I was in severe pain I would want the strongest most stoniest bud out there. By the looks of the close ups and yalls personal experiences, I can safely say without even smoking it, that its tops. Fuck it, let em smoke blue dream till they feel something (which is never).
If they hate, let em hate, watch the money pile up.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 13, 2011)

shinger said:


> Idiots, if I was in severe pain I would want the strongest most stoniest bud out there. By the looks of the close ups and yalls personal experiences, I can safely say without even smoking it, that its tops. Fuck it, let em smoke blue dream till they feel something (which is never).
> If they hate, let em hate, watch the money pile up.


 
LOL DONT GET ME STARTED ON THE BLUE DREAM...... worst blueberry hybrid ever!!!!


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jan 13, 2011)

theexpress said:


> LOL DONT GET ME STARTED ON THE BLUE DREAM...... worst blueberry hybrid ever!!!!


True.. whats the best?


----------



## poplars (Jan 13, 2011)

probably blue headband... that's some DANK shit...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 13, 2011)

smokeymcpotz said:


> True.. whats the best?


pure blueberry????? answer dj shorts true blueberry... much better then dutch passion... hybrids???? answer skywalker.....


----------



## poplars (Jan 13, 2011)

poplars said:


> probably blue headband... that's some DANK shit...


best blue berry hybrid I've ever had in nor-cal.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jan 13, 2011)

nice... thanks pops n express for the info..


----------



## poplars (Jan 13, 2011)

this day is just draggin on... stoked for when I finally bust out the SK to blaze for the day... only drawback of blazing once a day is that I only blaze one strain...sour kush of course. the way I see it is if I'm only blazing once a day, I might as well blaze the best.

though I do have this dank ass purple kush that I got for working for someone else out here... got like 3.5 oz of it or so... smells like grapes... 

but my conflict here is that i just like sour kush too much!!

I could mix em...but damn why dilute the epic sour kush high..lol...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2011)

well well i have to say this is a badass thread and will be posting my shit up for yall soon as that a dont live were its medicaly legal---fml. i hate it here def moving to colorado or cali IMHO!!! so anyways yea i have +++rep to howak , tryna, poplars, express yall are great at this. Now howak i have a q for you that video of the purple d in the snow? yea i want that song your jamming so if you could please post a name or link that would be awesome!!!!!! and yea unfortunately i dont grow SK but i have made my own and hopefully with in the month i can post some shit up here for you guys to critisize. fuck i dont think i can spell either thanks MJ much love laterzzz


----------



## poplars (Jan 13, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> well well i have to say this is a badass thread and will be posting my shit up for yall soon as that a dont live were its medicaly legal---fml. i hate it here def moving to colorado or cali IMHO!!! so anyways yea i have +++rep to howak , tryna, poplars, express yall are great at this. Now howak i have a q for you that video of the purple d in the snow? yea i want that song your jamming so if you could please post a name or link that would be awesome!!!!!! and yea unfortunately i dont grow SK but i have made my own and hopefully with in the month i can post some shit up here for you guys to critisize. fuck i dont think i can spell either thanks MJ much love laterzzz


 right on man welcome to the thread, you seem like you got a good spirit I'll be looking forward to seeing your strain.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2011)

thx pops i have made it over the last two years i like to call it TEXAS MASSACRE hahahahaha i was stoned when i came up with it but thx alot i hope yall will enjoy my company as well and my grow =)


----------



## theexpress (Jan 13, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> thx pops i have made it over the last two years i like to call it TEXAS MASSACRE hahahahaha i was stoned when i came up with it but thx alot i hope yall will enjoy my company as well and my grow =)


whats going on brotha from hou-stone


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2011)

ahh not alot just checking the thread and thought it was the best on here. whats going on with you? and its freezing nutz here i hate it when it comes with low humidity.


----------



## howak47 (Jan 13, 2011)

poplars said:


> probably blue headband... that's some DANK shit...


 damn i want some of that looks dank as shit !!!!


----------



## howak47 (Jan 13, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> well well i have to say this is a badass thread and will be posting my shit up for yall soon as that a dont live were its medicaly legal---fml. i hate it here def moving to colorado or cali IMHO!!! so anyways yea i have +++rep to howak , tryna, poplars, express yall are great at this. Now howak i have a q for you that video of the purple d in the snow? yea i want that song your jamming so if you could please post a name or link that would be awesome!!!!!! and yea unfortunately i dont grow SK but i have made my own and hopefully with in the month i can post some shit up here for you guys to critisize. fuck i dont think i can spell either thanks MJ much love laterzzz


well thanks for the comments and the rep glad you found the thread!! the song in that video is kottonmouth kings presents JOHNNY
RICHTER SONG IS PUFF PASS


----------



## howak47 (Jan 13, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> thx pops i have made it over the last two years i like to call it TEXAS MASSACRE hahahahaha i was stoned when i came up with it but thx alot i hope yall will enjoy my company as well and my grow =)


 yea man post some pics or something when you can !! you are welcome to post them in here if you want!!


----------



## poplars (Jan 13, 2011)

howak47 said:


> damn i want some of that looks dank as shit !!!!


yeah it was a humboldt clone so i have no idea if it's just a local cross or seedbank.. I have a feeling it's a local cross though... either way its nice shit, just a little bit under sour kush honestly, its a great high.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 13, 2011)

i got some bluegooe and a new pheno of bubba kush..


----------



## howak47 (Jan 13, 2011)

[youtube]sAssDJ19HZM[/youtube]


----------



## poplars (Jan 13, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]sAssDJ19HZM[/youtube]


where'd you buy that hash press? and how much?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 13, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i got some bluegooe and a new pheno of bubba kush..


 what new pheno is that?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 13, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> what new pheno is that?


this one has lighter orangeish hairs and is a tad bit fluffier....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2011)

View attachment 1380431View attachment 1380430View attachment 1380429View attachment 1380428View attachment 1380426View attachment 1380424View attachment 1380421View attachment 1380420View attachment 1380419View attachment 1380423here ill post some of my past grows real quick and thanks a milli howak for that i like that jam =)View attachment 1380418this is my first ever grow with like 185 actual watts cfl and i made the mistake of useing only 6500k lol but its were i started with creating my own line of bud ill post some more in a sec of my 3rd grow for some reason i cant find my second one lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2011)

dont mind those attached pics they were irrelevant to my growing lol


----------



## rastadred22 (Jan 13, 2011)

they all look mostly sativa to me


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2011)

View attachment 1380524View attachment 1380523View attachment 1380522View attachment 1380521View attachment 1380520View attachment 1380519View attachment 1380518View attachment 1380517erView attachment 1380516View attachment 1380515View attachment 1380514fucking i cant find my 3rd grow but here is my 4th all the first ones are texas massacre and the last 5 of a single nugkootView attachment 1380513 are the docs choice i had two seeds and the one runt was fem and i only got like 4gr dry but goooddddaaammm was it the dank. enjoy i hopelol =)View attachment 1380512yall prolly wont believe my final wght........



9oz dry whoo hooo i was a happy fucker for a fat min


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2011)

anyone tell me why this shit scatters my post like that above cuz i didnt put it in that way lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2011)

k all the pics of one nug on a lid is the docs choice the post didnt go up the way i loaded it


----------



## howak47 (Jan 13, 2011)

poplars said:


> where'd you buy that hash press? and how much?


 i cant remember where i got it but its just some no name cheap press think i payed $15 for it maybe $10 this is the 3rd time i have used it and i have had it for 2 years lol kinda forgot i had it


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2011)

rastadred22 said:


> they all look mostly sativa to me


yea i think all of them where i had one indica but cant find my pics on my comp lol weird. so yea most all of them where but besides that any criticism


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 1380431View attachment 1380430View attachment 1380429View attachment 1380428View attachment 1380426View attachment 1380424View attachment 1380421View attachment 1380420View attachment 1380419View attachment 1380423here ill post some of my past grows real quick and thanks a milli howak for that i like that jam =)View attachment 1380418this is my first ever grow with like 185 actual watts cfl and i made the mistake of useing only 6500k lol but its were i started with creating my own line of bud ill post some more in a sec of my 3rd grow for some reason i cant find my second one lol


whos titties are those and why cant i zoom in on them? lol


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 14, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]sAssDJ19HZM[/youtube]


 nice, I've wanted to grab ones of these for a bit. What advantages do you feel you get from pressing the pollen?

And damn that sk just had to popup again rofl wish I was ripping that bong with ya lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2011)

indicas....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2011)

sativas.....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2011)

had to clear that up a lil................ now show some more tits... lol


----------



## NONHater (Jan 14, 2011)

theexpress said:


> sativas.....


Simply repped on that sativa. What is that?


----------



## poplars (Jan 14, 2011)

prolly a mexican bagseed....


----------



## EvolAlex (Jan 14, 2011)

poplars said:


> prolly a mexican bagseed....


 thats what it looks like to me.


----------



## poplars (Jan 14, 2011)

EvolAlex said:


> thats what it looks like to me.


gj on the avatar!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2011)

yea the sativa was actually a grapefruit like the one they used to cross and make sweettooth and i was actuallly going to cross my strain with it but i was too lazy at the time lol. and also there was a bagseed sativa but i never seperated them. any word any thought. what do you guys think of it tho


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> yea the sativa was actually a grapefruit like the one they used to cross and make sweettooth and i was actuallly going to cross my strain with it but i was too lazy at the time lol. and also there was a bagseed sativa but i never seperated them. any word any thought. what do you guys think of it tho


ima be honest with ya.......... the sativa aint so appealing looking.. the indicas looks dank


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2011)

theexpress said:


> had to clear that up a lil................ now show some more tits... lol


yea man as for those titties lmao i dont have access to them any more but i have new ones i might be able to put up here we will see . lmao they were great tho . but thanks express ill see what i can do for you lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2011)

theexpress said:


> ima be honest with ya.......... the sativa aint so appealing looking.. the indicas looks dank


thanks this is the kind of back feed i need. yea that shit is uber dank the indicas that is. but the sativa ehhhh!!! i was a little pissed off with the outcome of the grapefruit. but as u can see the indicas kicked ass. i just wish i could order shit and know the genetics and gaurantee what im working with instead of finding a seed every 100 bags i buy its hard here to do this shit but i hold my chin up still.any other advise?


----------



## htown[email protected] (Jan 14, 2011)

NONHater said:


> Simply repped on that sativa. What is that?


yea that would be a bagseed and grapefruit


----------



## NONHater (Jan 14, 2011)

Just love me some good sativa.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jan 14, 2011)

NONHater said:


> Just love me some good sativa.


i dont.. Jus dank indica please


----------



## poplars (Jan 14, 2011)

yeah dank indica only... I only blaze like once a day or less so it should be the dankest indica I can find . maybe smoke some sativa first for a trip then add indica after... but just sativa is pure hell imo.....


----------



## NONHater (Jan 14, 2011)

I can change your mind poplars. Why not have that energetic high?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2011)

yea i like both if i dont change it up i get too much of an immunity or tolerance to the thc so i love both as long as their DANK!!!but in that last round the best was the indica all day. can i get some rep for it lol. ill be posting more soon as it starts!!!


----------



## poplars (Jan 14, 2011)

NONHater said:


> I can change your mind poplars. Why not have that energetic high?


because you don't really feel high unless you're doing shit... when I blaze I like to chill out... trust me I doubt you could change my mind on this, I've grown several dank sativas, hell I have a jar of ak47 that I barely ever touch... its just not satisfying to me compared to taking like 4 fat rips of some dank ass sour kush bubba pheno.. or some purple kush... heavy indicas are just too enjoyable to pass up for a sativa...

but of course theres that 1/20th of the time where I want a sativa, and I have a 1 quart mason jar full of some dank ak47 for just that .


----------



## howak47 (Jan 14, 2011)

[youtube]QAu1f5RbCH8[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2011)

NONHater said:


> I can change your mind poplars. Why not have that energetic high?


lol you wanna try and change my mind???? come threw with some bluedream hahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## poplars (Jan 14, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol you wanna try and change my mind???? come threw with some bluedream hahahahahahahahahahahahaha


lmfao... .

I was trimmin one of the bubba pheno from the middle of the garden that didn't get burned as bad and man it looks so nice.. it also wasn't topped. I think SK is one of those strains that does better not topped.. the buds are much fatter and fuller. the high doesn't seem any different though. all the bubba pheno has that very epic high. the green bubba has more of a creeper effect than the purple bubba, which hits hard then creeps up slowly... 

I'm gonna definitely be inbreeding it out in this area and I have a feeling it will make a significant difference in the years to come... oh how I love growing....

night all


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]QAu1f5RbCH8[/youtube]


that purple d looks retared colorfull.... that shit got more color then mc hammer's parachute pants....... man the sk crossed tot hat is gonna add maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad kief... hopefully it keeps that color... hook a player up if ya can lol.... and i may have a grape ape bean for ya.... legit has fuck


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2011)

poplars said:


> lmfao... .
> 
> I was trimmin one of the bubba pheno from the middle of the garden that didn't get burned as bad and man it looks so nice.. it also wasn't topped. I think SK is one of those strains that does better not topped.. the buds are much fatter and fuller. the high doesn't seem any different though. all the bubba pheno has that very epic high. the green bubba has more of a creeper effect than the purple bubba, which hits hard then creeps up slowly...
> 
> ...


 
ima have to beg to differ... i topped my plant heavy {bubba sk} and i got close to 7 oz off one plant.... i topped more then you but you had i beleave a 2 week of outdoor veg time ahead of me... plus i powerfed lol.... and i can tell ya one thing it aint sunny here like cali to


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2011)

you had some arm sized colas though im sure..... i think my biggest nugg was only a foot


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2011)

i know that topping or fim combined with scrog is the way to roll way more bud per plant i was growing 1oz nugz under just cfl that is the main terminal bud but still imho!!!!


----------



## poplars (Jan 15, 2011)

theexpress said:


> ima have to beg to differ... i topped my plant heavy {bubba sk} and i got close to 7 oz off one plant.... i topped more then you but you had i beleave a 2 week of outdoor veg time ahead of me... plus i powerfed lol.... and i can tell ya one thing it aint sunny here like cali to


idk the one I topped just didn't react as well to it as I thought, took a while to recover that it could have been growing tall in that time... dunno if it was just the nute burns on that one that made the buds look a lil different or the top distribution. I'm gonna not top them this next time around and see how it goes.


----------



## howak47 (Jan 15, 2011)

theexpress said:


> that purple d looks retared colorfull.... that shit got more color then mc hammer's parachute pants....... man the sk crossed tot hat is gonna add maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad kief... hopefully it keeps that color... hook a player up if ya can lol.... and i may have a grape ape bean for ya.... legit has fuck


hahhaha yea they are really colorful lol !!! iam not sure if the pollin took on this plant or the others i think the pollin may have been bad but iam goin to still try with what i got left and if i do get some i will for sure hook u up bro!!! i have always wanted to try a grape ape 
yea iam hoping this one keeps the color but i can tell this is way danker than the other pheno but its killer also


----------



## theexpress (Jan 15, 2011)

everybody ready for some football???????? lets go bears... the seahawks should be an easy game for us


----------



## shinger (Jan 15, 2011)

howak47 said:


> hahhaha yea they are really colorful lol !!! iam not sure if the pollin took on this plant or the others i think the pollin may have been bad but iam goin to still try with what i got left and if i do get some i will for sure hook u up bro!!! i have always wanted to try a grape ape
> yea iam hoping this one keeps the color but i can tell this is way danker than the other pheno but its killer also


Howak, is that SK pollen? Hope that shit isnt bad. That sour ape would be epic.


----------



## shinger (Jan 15, 2011)

theexpress said:


> everybody ready for some football???????? lets go bears... the seahawks should be an easy game for us


Fuck yeah Chi, I live for these days. Im def feelin Bears. Even tho they play 2moro. Cutler needs to hold on to the ball not take chances and just let that bears D do what it does best. Im feelin Ravens and Falcons today. Packers have just a good of chance as ATL tho. Thats gonna be a shoot out, really both games are gonna be crazy. Today is a day full of heavy drinking, smoking, and football. Fucking heaven in the South.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 15, 2011)

shinger said:


> Fuck yeah Chi, I live for these days. Im def feelin Bears. Even tho they play 2moro. Cutler needs to hold on to the ball not take chances and just let that bears D do what it does best. Im feelin Ravens and Falcons today. Packers have just a good of chance as ATL tho. Thats gonna be a shoot out, really both games are gonna be crazy. Today is a day full of heavy drinking, smoking, and football. Fucking heaven in the South.


cutler knows what to do man..... i just hope the offensive line gives him the time he needs to get that ball off.... the seahawks shouldnt be in the playoffs.. we gotta send em back home... chicago bears v.s. n.e. patriots for the super bowl!!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Jan 15, 2011)

[youtube]fBbzCbPUA6I[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 15, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]fBbzCbPUA6I[/youtube]


thats a big plant


----------



## howak47 (Jan 15, 2011)

theexpress said:


> thats a big plant


 hell yea shit is fuckin huge lol iam hoping it will give me a QP!!!! each top is bigger than most of the oz plants i grow and there is 5 main topps and 2 many others to count lol


----------



## howak47 (Jan 15, 2011)

shinger said:


> Howak, is that SK pollen? Hope that shit isnt bad. That sour ape would be epic.


yea its sourkush i aint fuckin wid no other pollen lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 15, 2011)

howak47 said:


> hell yea shit is fuckin huge lol iam hoping it will give me a QP!!!! each top is bigger than most of the oz plants i grow and there is 5 main topps and 2 many others to count lol


i think you should get 3 or a lil better.. you would get like 5 if that one plant was tied down and alone in the flower tent undert hat 400 watter


----------



## howak47 (Jan 15, 2011)

[youtube]r5_s90EXpu0&feature=feedu[/youtube]


----------



## rastadred22 (Jan 15, 2011)

damn howak everything lookin real good!..ay u lollipop right? at what point do u lollipop ur plants and do u really see a big difference? wen i do it i dont take off a whole lot but how much do u think u take off wen u do it?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 15, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]r5_s90EXpu0&feature=feedu[/youtube]


damn man that freak bubba is glorious..... i think the sk crossed to that is gonna be the sickest hybrid... lucky i got some of them


----------



## shinger (Jan 15, 2011)

That freak BK/SK hybrid will be nasty. That freak looks like a small yeilder but fuck those buds like tight and more frosty than the rest of the phenos. Is that GHS bubba fem? i got a pack from them, I can only hope I catch that freak pheno. and Howak, dude that Blue chee mother is huge dude. If you dont get a quap then im done growing.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 15, 2011)

man dis some str8 bullshit.. im out 30 bux to the chinease resteraunt, im almost outtta weed, i connect outta town till tommrow night and i gotta make due with like .5 fuck


----------



## shinger (Jan 16, 2011)

Chi, that was craziest national anthem i have ever seen. That dude got the crowd hyped up.


----------



## poplars (Jan 16, 2011)

well I'm tryin out the ak47 out of the zong this mornin. shit howak you'd think with a name like howak47 you'd be growing ak47 .


----------



## poplars (Jan 16, 2011)

whew sour kush kinda zapped my day away ahaha... oh well I enjoyed it... prolly gonna replant the lil sk seedlings soon. looks like I got 4 bubbas


----------



## NONHater (Jan 17, 2011)

poplars said:


> whew sour kush kinda zapped my day away ahaha... oh well I enjoyed it... prolly gonna replant the lil sk seedlings soon. looks like I got 4 bubbas


Only if ya would of smoke that AK47 and waited on the SK.


----------



## poplars (Jan 17, 2011)

meh I don't smoke at night so if I'm smokin I'm gettin stoned on sour kush, plain and simple. sativa doesn't really fit well in there, just makes me smoke more than I need..... you sure you have the right name? Non-hater yet you seem to hate indica....


----------



## NONHater (Jan 17, 2011)

Na not hating onm the Indica just hatin on how someone could not like sativa? Guess it's just a personal preference...or that SK is just that damn good. I got some indica crosses growing now.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 17, 2011)

NONHater said:


> Na not hating onm the Indica just hatin on how someone could not like sativa? Guess it's just a personal preference...or that SK is just that damn good. I got some indica crosses growing now.


you let poplars tell it its the best in the whole world lmfao....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 17, 2011)

NONHater said:


> Na not hating onm the Indica just hatin on how someone could not like sativa? Guess it's just a personal preference...or that SK is just that damn good. I got some indica crosses growing now.


naw the sk sux...... i payed howak47 and poplars and the rest like 20g a peace to lie for me.... i also gave them giftcards to walmart lol.....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 17, 2011)

here is some sour bannana... my man w.b.w. told me this is one of many strains he thinks is kiefer then the sk.....




lol thats my boy w.b.w. i think he needs glasses..still my boy doe


----------



## shinger (Jan 17, 2011)

Chi, when you get to Colorado, enter the sk in some cannabis cups and put these doubts to rest. They say bud is low grade hash. Well I say hash is low grade SK. lol


----------



## poplars (Jan 17, 2011)

theexpress said:


> here is some sour bannana... my man w.b.w. told me this is one of many strains he thinks is kiefer then the sk.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahahahahaahaha good one bro lmfao.

I never said best in the world, I said best I've ever tried, and cali has the best weed in the world, do your own math . 

my tincture is done, I filtered it and put it in the bottle of everclear it came with. crossed out the 'clear' and called it ever-green!

will upload a pic in a bit


----------



## theexpress (Jan 17, 2011)

poplars said:


> hahahahahahahaahaha good one bro lmfao.
> 
> I never said best in the world, I said best I've ever tried, and cali has the best weed in the world, do your own math .
> 
> ...


poplars... i never figured you for much a drinker... we need to go bar hoping one day...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 17, 2011)

shinger said:


> Chi, when you get to Colorado, enter the sk in some cannabis cups and put these doubts to rest. They say bud is low grade hash. Well I say hash is low grade SK. lol


lol thanx for the support....... and the sk makes the dankest dry sift hash, bubble hash, and bho!!!


----------



## poplars (Jan 17, 2011)

theexpress said:


> poplars... i never figured you for much a drinker... we need to go bar hoping one day...


I actually don't drink bro, I'll have a few beers socially (and I'm not social very often like that..) and that's about it. 

however I'm totally open to using high proof alcohol for tincture, hehe.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 17, 2011)

poplars said:


> I actually don't drink bro, I'll have a few beers socially (and I'm not social very often like that..) and that's about it.
> 
> however I'm totally open to using high proof alcohol for tincture, hehe.


lol you need a lil moonshine still out back next to the plants....


----------



## poplars (Jan 17, 2011)

here's the pics of that tincture... it came out looking RED when you shine a light on it!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 17, 2011)

fuck it ill take a shot of that with ya......


----------



## poplars (Jan 17, 2011)

I still haven't figured out what the active dosage is... I'm not hardcore enough with alcohol to just take a straight shot of 151 proof shit... I mixed a half shot in with a glass of juice and it tasted pretty good, gave me a light head high. I'll try again with a full shot this time!

btw that tincture is made out of small buds of, northern lights, sour kush, the church, and thcbomb x bubblegum! plus scizzor hash from sour kush, sour diesel pheno of sour kush, nl, and sweet god!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 17, 2011)

lol, no lie i think my super strawberr diesel was froster than sk.. maybe een the banana og i had..


----------



## theexpress (Jan 17, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, no lie i think my super strawberr diesel was froster than sk.. maybe een the banana og i had..


hahahaha lolol yeah right on... everything is frostier then the sk... STOP ASKIN A PIMP FOR BEANS NOW!


----------



## shinger (Jan 17, 2011)

Yeah i was with ya earlier chi, on sk was the frostiest shit ever but I just got in my car and couldnt drive cause my windshield was so frosty, def more frosty than the sk. lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 17, 2011)

shinger said:


> Yeah i was with ya earlier chi, on sk was the frostiest shit ever but I just got in my car and couldnt drive cause my windshield was so frosty, def more frosty than the sk. lol


lol ...... be careful man


----------



## poplars (Jan 17, 2011)

shinger said:


> Yeah i was with ya earlier chi, on sk was the frostiest shit ever but I just got in my car and couldnt drive cause my windshield was so frosty, def more frosty than the sk. lol


lmfaooo epic


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 17, 2011)

theexpress said:


> hahahaha lolol yeah right on... everything is frostier then the sk... STOP ASKIN A PIMP FOR BEANS NOW!


 lol, i aint ask in minute lol, lemme get some tho since u mentioned it.. but lool on somereal shit. look for my first journal i had someextreme funk n frost. SSD was rez's starwberry D x Sour og, and tthe DSB was Sour Og x Sour banana og, bot crosses were fire. what sk has over those is that it is a true breeding strain so i could pop 10 and only get a few phenos. where as with those i popped 6 of each and ended up with like 3 phenos from both.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 17, 2011)

ay howak.... im feelin mpretty reckless man... lets bust out that ar15 and take a couple shots at some bald eagles lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 17, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, i aint ask in minute lol, lemme get some tho since u mentioned it.. but lool on somereal shit. look for my first journal i had someextreme funk n frost. SSD was rez's starwberry D x Sour og, and tthe DSB was Sour Og x Sour banana og, bot crosses were fire. what sk has over those is that it is a true breeding strain so i could pop 10 and only get a few phenos. where as with those i popped 6 of each and ended up with like 3 phenos from both.


sometimes pix are worth a thousand words...... untill then im just gonna have to assume your mistaken....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 17, 2011)

i might pop 10 beans... atleast 6-7 will be female cuzz this strain has a above average ratio..... of those 6-7 females half will be diesel and half will be bubba.... this is true everyime..... good luck getting results like that w/o years of proper select breeding....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 17, 2011)

forgot to add.. occasianally ill get a hermi... big deal........


----------



## poplars (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't think hermies happen very easily in outdoor conditions because I haven't seen a single hermie in outdoor conditions pretty much ever, I only see it in a constructive sense that it gives off like 1 or 2 seeds in an entire plant (the sweet god and northern lights did this)

so far I didn't find a single seed in teh sour kush though


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 17, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i might pop 10 beans... atleast 6-7 will be female cuzz this strain has a above average ratio..... of those 6-7 females half will be diesel and half will be bubba.... this is true everyime..... good luck getting results like that w/o years of proper select breeding....


 lol, aint this what i was sayin..u should really find a way to get it out there before the market is flooded, i dont think that there are too many true breeding "kush's" in seed for or at all on the market, most are crosses/f2's or f3's. now let me get some so i can put the SE on the map . lol


----------



## NONHater (Jan 17, 2011)

theexpress said:


> naw the sk sux...... i payed howak47 and poplars and the rest like 20g a peace to lie for me.... i also gave them giftcards to walmart lol.....


Not knockin the SK I'm just learning about it. Was just getting ahead of myself thinking he smoked at night as well as day. Have you tried looking into getting the SK tested for THC level and cannabinoids or what not?


----------



## poplars (Jan 17, 2011)

NONHater said:


> Not knockin the SK I'm just learning about it. Was just getting ahead of myself thinking he smoked at night as well as day. Have you tried looking into getting the SK tested for THC level and cannabinoids or what not?


I've looked into it but I don't have the extra cash to do it...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 17, 2011)

NONHater said:


> Not knockin the SK I'm just learning about it. Was just getting ahead of myself thinking he smoked at night as well as day. Have you tried looking into getting the SK tested for THC level and cannabinoids or what not?


yes i have its like 35 bux to do this in colorado.. im going to send in my best sample nugget.....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 17, 2011)

smoked some outdoor diesel sk earlier from my boy who got it from his boy {my ex partner} shit been cured creeping up on 4 months now...... mixed well with some bubba kush i got....


----------



## poplars (Jan 17, 2011)

nice I haven't hit up th e diesel pheno in a while, I should try it sometime... right now I"m ridiculously stoned off of that tincture, lil too powerful hah.


----------



## NONHater (Jan 17, 2011)

That's awesome should have a guessing game. My guess is 23%THC just from what Iv'e read so far. Haven't even really seen much SK porn. Micro?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 17, 2011)

NONHater said:


> That's awesome should have a guessing game. My guess is 23%THC just from what Iv'e read so far. Haven't even really seen much SK porn. Micro?


lol you dont even need a macro shot


----------



## theexpress (Jan 17, 2011)

poplars said:


> nice I haven't hit up th e diesel pheno in a while, I should try it sometime... right now I"m ridiculously stoned off of that tincture, lil too powerful hah.


the bubba is hands down the better pheno... but the diesel pheno can be nice....


----------



## poplars (Jan 17, 2011)

heres a macro

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/IMG_1893.jpg

im too stoned, night


----------



## NONHater (Jan 18, 2011)

poplars said:


> heres a macro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks yummy! I say ya prob could get closer. But very nice


----------



## shinger (Jan 18, 2011)

Thats the outdoor isnt it pops?


----------



## poplars (Jan 18, 2011)

shinger said:


> Thats the outdoor isnt it pops?


yep it is 


NONHater said:


> Looks yummy! I say ya prob could get closer. But very nice


 buy me a better camera


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 18, 2011)

do you gro indoors as well pop?


----------



## poplars (Jan 18, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> do you gro indoors as well pop?


just start seeds and clones, veg em a bit then plant them outdoors. 


the way I see it is the harvest from outdoors is so big and I prefer the bud in every way to indoor bud so I don't wanna waste my time and money ya know.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 18, 2011)

poplars said:


> just start seeds and clones, veg em a bit then plant them outdoors.
> 
> 
> the way I see it is the harvest from outdoors is so big and I prefer the bud in every way to indoor bud so I don't wanna waste my time and money ya know.


i see, onna eg longer this year? when u startin ya holes?


----------



## poplars (Jan 18, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i see, onna eg longer this year? when u startin ya holes?



all I can do is start earlier, without a greenhouse I can't go longer. but I'd rather adjust my strains around the season, not the other way around. I think after a few years of inbreeding sour kush in this area it'll finish faster than it already does potentially.

gonna get my tiller running then I'm gonna till up the entire garden, then dig up the holes


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jan 18, 2011)

poplars said:


> I don't think hermies happen very easily in outdoor conditions because I haven't seen a single hermie in outdoor conditions pretty much ever, I only see it in a constructive sense that it gives off like 1 or 2 seeds in an entire plant (the sweet god and northern lights did this)
> 
> so far I didn't find a single seed in teh sour kush though


How would u rate sweet god? finish time? stretch? thinkn bout addin it next to grapegod.


----------



## poplars (Jan 18, 2011)

sweet god finished great, stretched very ideally. very pungent smelly crystally bud. the high isn't as amazing as sour kush, not even close. even though it looks almost as crystally. 

its definitely worth having though.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 18, 2011)

so, how many holes? any new additives ? strain ideas? i think u need a new sativa.. ak47 is nice, but the diesel crosses out now sound fire.


----------



## poplars (Jan 18, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> so, how many holes? any new additives ? strain ideas? i think u need a new sativa.. ak47 is nice, but the diesel crosses out now sound fire.


if someone hooks me up with a good sativa clone or seeds then I'll grow one. otherwise I'm going all indica dom hybrids this year.

12 holes, same as last year. have 6 huge bags of lama shit, 3 wheelbarrels full of rabbit shit, gonna be growing all organic this year


----------



## theexpress (Jan 18, 2011)

NONHater said:


> Looks yummy! I say ya prob could get closer. But very nice


around here that would go for 350-400 an oz no matter what... even though it is outdoor.....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 18, 2011)

poplars said:


> if someone hooks me up with a good sativa clone or seeds then I'll grow one. otherwise I'm going all indica dom hybrids this year.
> 
> 12 holes, same as last year. have 6 huge bags of lama shit, 3 wheelbarrels full of rabbit shit, gonna be growing all organic this year


lol i would throw so,ething your way but i dont have any sativa or even sativa dom shit....

damn dude that is full on organic......


----------



## poplars (Jan 18, 2011)

bah I will never stop dispizing the 'even though its outdoor' type stuff... outdoor bud is where its at...its how the plant is meant to be grown. good indoor just isn't the same to me as good outdoor!!!

btw that tincture fucked me up hardcore last night... all with about 1 double-shot worth!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 18, 2011)

add lots and lots of perlite pops!!!!!!!!! give those roots lots of proper drainage and air!!


----------



## poplars (Jan 18, 2011)

for sure man I will. I truly believe the majority of my problems last year were from using fertilizer that easily burns. organic doesn't burn nearly as easily so I think my plants will be ridiculously vibrant over all compared to last year.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 18, 2011)

poplars said:


> bah I will never stop dispizing the 'even though its outdoor' type stuff... outdoor bud is where its at...its how the plant is meant to be grown. good indoor just isn't the same to me as good outdoor!!!
> 
> btw that tincture fucked me up hardcore last night... all with about 1 double-shot worth!!


lol ................................. you drink it str8 or mix it with like a lil orange juice or something?


----------



## poplars (Jan 18, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol ................................. you drink it str8 or mix it with like a lil orange juice or something?


I'm no alcoholic so I couldn't take a straight shot of 151 proof everclear hahaha... but I did mix it into a tall glass of cranberry rasberry juice with a lil orange juice, went down nice but damn it snuck up on me hardcore.. I was almost hitting whitey status...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 18, 2011)

pops, you should try making some teas, dont forget dea fish in the soil..wayy down. n i heard u talking raised beds before.. u doin that as well?


----------



## poplars (Jan 18, 2011)

idk man I don't have the wood for it... I think I'm gonna just till it as deep as I can do then dig holes.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 18, 2011)

word, mii got some smart pots i think the would do awesome outside on top of tilled soil. and they come in huge sizes for low prices
http://www.smartpots.com/products-3


----------



## poplars (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't see the point of putting ANY sort of container out there if I'm growing in the ground man. why fuck with nature ya know. I make the plants as happy as possible, in optimum natural conditions.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 18, 2011)

lol, keep forgettin u in cali, yall dont have the red clay problem that we do, do ya? all i got is clay n sand here


----------



## poplars (Jan 18, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, keep forgettin u in cali, yall dont have the red clay problem that we do, do ya? all i got is clay n sand here


we have clay but it's brown clay, work with it enough and it turns into amazing soil.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 18, 2011)

illinois soil is amung the most fertile in the world.... very few places compare.... but its a shorter season, and we dont get the days of sun cali, colorado get


----------



## poplars (Jan 18, 2011)

yeah I"d take soil from that area in a second, probably very close to the same shit they sell over here for like 5-10 bucks a bag as 'super soil' haha.

and man I think my area gets an abnormal amount of sun even for cali... I mean I can count on two hands how many days of full clouds we have during the summer..its insane.. plus its dry as hell so more sun gets through... really unique little gem I live in hah.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 18, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah I"d take soil from that area in a second, probably very close to the same shit they sell over here for like 5-10 bucks a bag as 'super soil' haha.
> 
> and man I think my area gets an abnormal amount of sun even for cali... I mean I can count on two hands how many days of full clouds we have during the summer..its insane.. plus its dry as hell so more sun gets through... really unique little gem I live in hah.


lol illinois is an indian name... same with chicago.... the native americans lived and thrived in this area.. they knew whats good.. they even stayed for that black gold ass soil despite the freezing ass winters lolol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 18, 2011)

im gone off that bubba... this batch has orange hairs... not red.... taste like fucking candy!!!!!! makes you drool on greens no joke.. its pretty dense but breaks out lovely and easily... 100% indica high... and im lovin it

theres a fluffier lighter pheno that breaks up super easy.. lil more fluffier then other pheno... thats the bubblegum leaning pheno cuzz i swear on all i love it taste just like fucking juiceyfruit when you exhale.... taste like sweet and slightly sourish candy on inhale


----------



## poplars (Jan 18, 2011)

theexpress said:


> im gone off that bubba... this batch has orange hairs... not red.... taste like fucking candy!!!!!! makes you drool on greens no joke.. its pretty dense but breaks out lovely and easily... 100% indica high... and im lovin it
> 
> theres a fluffier lighter pheno that breaks up super easy.. lil more fluffier then other pheno... thats the bubblegum leaning pheno cuzz i swear on all i love it taste just like fucking juiceyfruit when you exhale.... taste like sweet and slightly sourish candy on inhale


nice, I'm hoping these 2 indica seeds I germinated is a heavy fuzzy indica high. I love the sour kush high a lot but I'd love to have something so fuzzy that I feel almost detatched to reality.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 18, 2011)

poplars said:


> nice, I'm hoping these 2 indica seeds I germinated is a heavy fuzzy indica high. I love the sour kush high a lot but I'd love to have something so fuzzy that I feel almost detatched to reality.


lol keep drinking that tincture you will get there hahahaha


----------



## theexpress (Jan 19, 2011)

is it me or has it been a min. since we seen howak?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 19, 2011)

yea bout 5 days almost, hope he's good


----------



## theexpress (Jan 19, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yea bout 5 days almost, hope he's good


yeah me too.........


----------



## howak47 (Jan 19, 2011)

what up everyokne IAM ALL GOOD just been raelly busy with everything!!
iam uploading a 7 minute harvest video with a dry weight video at the end it will up in about hour and a half!! i did not yeild as much as normal cause of my now over crowed room but its all good i think its about right now got 10 plants left and iam running close to 700 watts


----------



## howak47 (Jan 19, 2011)

[youtube]iifD1INxBQg[/youtube]


----------



## NONHater (Jan 19, 2011)

+REP


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 19, 2011)

Glad u good man..


----------



## theexpress (Jan 20, 2011)

damn i hope that pollin took


----------



## shinger (Jan 20, 2011)

Just got some wonderberry from my boy. tastes like blue dream going in with a berry after taste. quick hitting sativa high. not long lasting like the og i grew. finally got a cam so im gonna give it a shot and load up some pics. first one is wonderberry second and third are the og bagseed i grew.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 20, 2011)

shinger said:


> just got some wonderberry from my boy. Tastes like blue dream going in with a berry after taste. Quick hitting sativa high. Not long lasting like the og i grew. Finally got a cam so im gonna give it a shot and load up some pics. First one is wonderberry second and third are the og bagseed i grew. View attachment 1392935View attachment 1392936View attachment 1392937


i like the bagseed best has they more indica


----------



## poplars (Jan 20, 2011)

loving sour kush more and more each and every day!!!


can't wait to start breeding it out to get the most juicy smelly chrondondankity bubba pheno climatized to this area!!!

those two indica seeds I have I suspect are from a dank skunk strain...we'll see


----------



## howak47 (Jan 20, 2011)

theexpress said:


> damn i hope that pollin took


 well i see ONE SEED SO FAR BUT THATS IT I HOPE I GET ATLEST 2


----------



## shinger (Jan 20, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i like the bagseed best has they more indica


Yeah bagseed is dank but bad genetics. 2 many herms. I got some heavy duty fruity beans and BK GHS patiently waiting for me to upgrade my 600w grow closet into a 3-4k watt room. Should be up and running within a few months. Imma have to get some kind of sourkush cross from howak and throw that in there.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice vid howak, hope u get more then 1 seed, i kno you will tho.


----------



## poplars (Jan 21, 2011)

so far its looking like I have 3 bubba phenos 1 diesel pheno in the seedlings


----------



## howak47 (Jan 21, 2011)

[youtube]Bh9TQ7jAhD4[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 21, 2011)

Does it seem to be Sour or Power Dominant?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 21, 2011)

howak47 said:


> well i see ONE SEED SO FAR BUT THATS IT I HOPE I GET ATLEST 2


even if its male drop some that pollin from him on the sk or bubba


----------



## theexpress (Jan 21, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Does it seem to be Sour or Power Dominant?


this one looks more on the powerkushside visualy


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 21, 2011)

thats what i was thinking, with the fluffy buds n all.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 21, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thats what i was thinking, with the fluffy buds n all.


i donnothat those buds are fluffy..... its got a flower to leaf ratio more that of the powerkush... and by the lenght of bloom time i would say that the skunk side of shit is comming into play alot.... genetic wise i mean...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 21, 2011)

poplars said:


> so far its looking like I have 3 bubba phenos 1 diesel pheno in the seedlings


hell yeah...............................


----------



## poplars (Jan 21, 2011)

theexpress said:


> hell yeah...............................


yep I'm very very stoked...

if that skunk plant is truly a good skunk you may see a skunk x sour kush bubba cross next year... with sk bubba as the female of course


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 21, 2011)

i juss dropped a power skunk in some soil.


----------



## howak47 (Jan 21, 2011)

theexpress said:


> this one looks more on the powerkushside visualy


 yea this one is more on the powerkush side for sure but this one smells alot like flowers mixed with fruity pebbels and not the normal green apple smell that i was really hoping for but it stilll smells and looks dank


----------



## howak47 (Jan 21, 2011)

think aim bout to make a batch of purple D oil ummmmm if i do i will post pics of it later tonight if i have time cause iam also going to be harvesting that sourpower


----------



## theexpress (Jan 21, 2011)

howak47 said:


> yea this one is more on the powerkush side for sure but this one smells alot like flowers mixed with fruity pebbels and not the normal green apple smell that i was really hoping for but it stilll smells and looks dank


what did the origenal powerkush smell like?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 21, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]Bh9TQ7jAhD4[/youtube]


sorry i didjnt listen to the vid with volume... if i was you i would let her go another week.... least 5 more days.... watch out for nanners if your worried...


----------



## howak47 (Jan 22, 2011)

theexpress said:


> sorry i didjnt listen to the vid with volume... if i was you i would let her go another week.... least 5 more days.... watch out for nanners if your worried...


 well its already down but it was ready all but a few lower buds i left 9on kthere looks like i got maybe 2ozs off her so its all good i will have another video up soon


----------



## howak47 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey whats a good cheap site to get glass bongs from????? Besides grasscity? Iam going to get a mini vapor concentrate dome FROM AQUA LAB and i want a new bong to put it on for under $60 but something good please if anyone knows a good place online let me know !!! Thanks


----------



## genuity (Jan 22, 2011)

howak47 said:


> Hey whats a good cheap site to get glass bongs from????? Besides grasscity? Iam going to get a mini vapor concentrate dome FROM AQUA LAB and i want a new bong to put it on for under $60 but something good please if anyone knows a good place online let me know !!! Thanks


http://store.glassartplus.com/


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 23, 2011)

everyonedoesit.com and etsy.com but search for glass bongs


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 23, 2011)

howak47 said:


> well its already down but it was ready all but a few lower buds i left 9on kthere looks like i got maybe 2ozs off her so its all good i will have another video up soon


Really?
From the vid it looked like it could have went longer..Still alot of white hairs on most of the top buds...


----------



## howak47 (Jan 23, 2011)

[youtube]7AKHpYqKGAY[/youtube]


----------



## howak47 (Jan 23, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Really?
> From the vid it looked like it could have went longer..Still alot of white hairs on most of the top buds...


 trust me it was ready it should have came down before all those new white hairs poped up it should have came down at week 9 like the other sourpowers


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2011)

you dont grow the sour shark no more?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]7AKHpYqKGAY[/youtube]


thats the cash crop pheno.... please give an in debt smoke report howak!!!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 23, 2011)

theexpress said:


> thats the cash crop pheno.... please give an in debt smoke report howak!!!!!!


in-depth*

gotdamn bears fans i tell ya.. jk


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> in-depth*
> 
> gotdamn bears fans i tell ya.. jk


 

lol ok instead of the indebt smoke report just mail me a 1/4 and ill tell ya what i think.... LETS GO BEARS!!!!!!!! SUPERBOWL CHAMPS NIGGA1!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 23, 2011)

Lol, gettin ahead of ya team aint you? you gotta scrub the PACK 1st..we'll see later on.. my money on green n yellow tonight.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, gettin ahead of ya team aint you? you gotta scrub the PACK 1st..we'll see later on.. my money on green n yellow tonight.


lol well ima take those 3 dallaz right from your pocket chally....... the packers arent moving on from this one.. and the bears can beat both the steelers, and the jets


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2011)

has long has the offensive line holds cutler down we got it.. and we gotta do more then stop the pack we gotta create some turnovers for points.... wich we do all day... last time we went to the superbowl it was all from our D


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2011)

also we need to stop that slant shit them faggits love to do.... watch julius peppers make rogers throw fast, and keep the heatr on.


----------



## howak47 (Jan 23, 2011)

theexpress said:


> you dont grow the sour shark no more?


 i dont think i got any more beans i might have 1 or 2 but i gave the other couple to outlawzarz but this sourpower is a little better i think!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2011)

howak47 said:


> i dont think i got any more beans i might have 1 or 2 but i gave the other couple to outlawzarz but this sourpower is a little better i think!!!


no i agree.. i didnt like the greatwhite shark or wasnt too craZy about the sk x gws hybrids.... they lacked kief it hink..... dude im thinking the ghs bubba x sk is gonna be the sickest


----------



## poplars (Jan 23, 2011)

so I dont' think I'm gonna be growing northern lights this year. just not impressive enough to take up a slot in my plants. since the garden is half my mom's she may want it, but I know for sure I'm not growing it this year. I think my lineup is gonna end up being 3 sour kush like last year (probably one diesel pheno just like last year) with the 2 potential skunk plants if I get a female, and a sweet god plant (if they're female, which it's likely they will be.)

I'm waiting for the littler sour kush plant to catch up to the rest before I upload pics for you to interpret as bubba pheno or diesel. I'm almost positive I have 3 bubba phenos, but it's always nice to have the breeder himself confirm this.

I've been loving sour kush more and more each and every day...especially the 'green' bubba pheno, has the most spectacular flavor ever, with a bit more of a creeper high than the purple bubba... I love htem both so much but I feel like the green bubba looks more kushy than the purple bubba, however the purple bubba looks way more crystally..so I'll just keep them both as variety, hopefully I get both this year. if I get even one or the other I'm happy though...


I just don't see the point of growing many other strains unless they're straight close to as badass as sour kush... I find myself only smoking sour kush when I smoke... not even touching all the other 5 or 6 strains I have.... even that blue headband doesn't appeal to me compared to sour kush; though it is nice every now and then....

livin the high life with sour kush


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2011)

poplars said:


> so I dont' think I'm gonna be growing northern lights this year. just not impressive enough to take up a slot in my plants. since the garden is half my mom's she may want it, but I know for sure I'm not growing it this year. I think my lineup is gonna end up being 3 sour kush like last year (probably one diesel pheno just like last year) with the 2 potential skunk plants if I get a female, and a sweet god plant (if they're female, which it's likely they will be.)
> 
> I'm waiting for the littler sour kush plant to catch up to the rest before I upload pics for you to interpret as bubba pheno or diesel. I'm almost positive I have 3 bubba phenos, but it's always nice to have the breeder himself confirm this.
> 
> ...


 
proper bro!!!!!!!!!!! the diesel differs from the bubba in that its a lil more taller not much, and the diesls hairs are like a cheese yellow like color...... both are done in 8 weeks bloom


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2011)

lets goooooooooooo BEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BEAST MODE NIGGA BEAST MODE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 23, 2011)

HAHa, save that talk for after the game!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2011)

were da fuck is da secoundary D?????? pass defense man wtf!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2011)

its ok they gotta kick to hester!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2011)

lol see everybody is scared of devin hester.....


----------



## poplars (Jan 23, 2011)

theexpress said:


> proper bro!!!!!!!!!!! the diesel differs from the bubba in that its a lil more taller not much, and the diesls hairs are like a cheese yellow like color...... both are done in 8 weeks bloom


ah shit I definitely have one diesel then, it's growing taller than the others and it initially caught my eye as looking more 'sativa-ish' than the others... the other ones have straight fat leaves no mistaking it, straight bubba pheno 

and the 'skunk' strain I have has straight fatter leaves than bubba sk by a TINY bit... I see it as a good sign


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 23, 2011)

sorry pops, chitown is busy palming his face..





GO PACK!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 23, 2011)

lol.. no this one


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2011)

yo da bears were playing like someone paid them to lose earlier!!!! 14-21 packers... lets go overtime!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol.. no this one


hell yeah thats the one.....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2011)

helll yeah they starting late nasty chitown D!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2011)

come on caleb hainey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2011)

wow bullshit......... wtf is wrong with lovie calling that time out on 3rd down when they were gonna convert wow


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 23, 2011)

BAd ending for the bears


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 23, 2011)

i kno right, lol damn. good luck next year.. now its go jets time !!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> BAd ending for the bears


lol they got farthur then the panthers..... the packers got the superbowl now..... and they gonna win.....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i kno right, lol damn. good luck next year.. now its go jets time !!


the jets will get stomped watch..........


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 23, 2011)

lol, im wit the jets.. Green spirit.. and lol everybody outdid the panthers.. yall did better than my eagles too thought:/


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2011)

sooo.... how bout them blackhawks? lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, im wit the jets.. Green spirit.. and lol everybody outdid the panthers.. yall did better than my eagles too thought:/


the bears played like str8 ass in the first half....... and they had a chance at the end... that was very very bad decission to call timeout like that..... it could have went to o.t. esp with the packers defense all tired out like that.....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 23, 2011)

Lol, i still got love fa chi-town, im bout to thro on my bears hat(just the C) . kinda ironic, but i gotta get a loosie.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, i still got love fa chi-town, im bout to thro on my bears hat(just the C) . kinda ironic, but i gotta get a loosie.


i got you on shorts...........


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2011)

shit ill holler at yall ima go downtown to soldier field and assult some packers fans.....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 23, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, im wit the jets.. Green spirit.. and lol everybody outdid the panthers.. yall did better than my eagles too thought:/


Yeah chi sorry bout dem bears but the jets got this if they make it..NEW YORK BABY


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah chi sorry bout dem bears but the jets got this if they make it..NEW YORK BABY


the jets are toast...... the bears match up soo good against both the jets and steelers..... watch the steelers run all over the jets....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 23, 2011)

theexpress said:


> the jets are toast...... the bears match up soo good against both the jets and steelers..... watch the steelers run all over the jets....


im watching now


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> im watching now


yeah me to.......... baked off some bubba kush........ runnin low doe... time to go back to ye ole weed house and cop some some kill.... wish i had an operation goingright now loaded with bubba sk.... stillwaiting on this colorado shit


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2011)

damn this one is over......


----------



## howak47 (Jan 23, 2011)

Just got done making cannabutter for the 1st time ever iam waiting oln it to solid up so i can get it out the water its in the refrigerator now !! I just 1/2 0z of sourpower suger trim and a little under a 1/2 lb of butter going to make suger cookies uuummmmmm


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 23, 2011)

i guess you wold know toast hugh bruh --no smokin by the way 

hugh bears - 
1- remember only you can prevent forest fire 
2- yogi the bear hummmmm bears matter of fact him and bubu got a movie cumin out (look i still cant spell {ill be damed})
3- and i figured out why you keep sayin i ant prejudice 
4- but we all are in different percentages 
5- sumof us the percentage so low it dont matter .00009% - 
6- sumof us no matter what we say one can still smell the prejudice on our breath- like a garlic or sumtin that you identify right away -- oh well the cretor gave us all sum things he could have left out -prejudice is one -another is huge egos - sum of us have all these ingredients in our soup and we would be better soup and tastier without those ingredients --
lots of luck in colorodo no energy to hate i got energy to recognize though and i wish you the best--ya gona need it 
but those wit the horns rule this world so you maybe up for office 
good luck to you bruh in chasin the american dream $$

im out 
keep em green -good luck 
i wish you a ice burg slim set up 
a room full of fat assed bitches


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 23, 2011)

Damn howak you always doin some canna related shit


----------



## poplars (Jan 23, 2011)

howak47 said:


> Just got done making cannabutter for the 1st time ever iam waiting oln it to solid up so i can get it out the water its in the refrigerator now !! I just 1/2 0z of sourpower suger trim and a little under a 1/2 lb of butter going to make suger cookies uuummmmmm


cannabutter is the best shit ever... to this day nothing satisfies me more edible wise than cannabutter .

you sure 1/2 oz of sugar shake is good to a half lb? I would think that would be the concentration of 1 stick.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2011)

i wish i had like a half a kilo of high grade dry sift uncompressed kief....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i wish i had like a half a kilo of high grade dry sift uncompressed kief....


i would eat that shit by the spoonful lol... grabbed me another zone of some bubba..... 350an oz is steep......


----------



## howak47 (Jan 23, 2011)

poplars said:


> cannabutter is the best shit ever... to this day nothing satisfies me more edible wise than cannabutter .
> 
> you sure 1/2 oz of sugar shake is good to a half lb? I would think that would be the concentration of 1 stick.


 YEA EVERYWHERE i have seen says 1oz per 1lb butter but all i had was 1/2 oz but this shit was covered in trics plus i threw in a couple of small popcorn nugs so i used a little under 1/2 lb butter and that suger trim looks and smells like i did it right i sure hope so anyways it should be hard really soon


----------



## poplars (Jan 23, 2011)

howak47 said:


> YEA EVERYWHERE i have seen says 1oz per 1lb butter but all i had was 1/2 oz but this shit was covered in trics plus i threw in a couple of small popcorn nugs so i used a little under 1/2 lb butter and that suger trim looks and smells like i did it right i sure hope so anyways it should be hard really soon


oh shit didn't know that was the general consensus... maybe I just like my shit really fuckin concentrated...heh


----------



## howak47 (Jan 23, 2011)

poplars said:


> oh shit didn't know that was the general consensus... maybe I just like my shit really fuckin concentrated...heh


 this is my 1st time making it i hope its strong enough but like i said that sourpower trim was dank and the suger cookies iam going to make call for 1 stick of butter so iam goin to use about 1 1/2 sticks or i might use all of it the cookies make 3 dozen


----------



## howak47 (Jan 23, 2011)

poplars said:


> oh shit didn't know that was the general consensus... maybe I just like my shit really fuckin concentrated...heh


 what do you normally do 1/2oz per stick ?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2011)

poplars said:


> oh shit didn't know that was the general consensus... maybe I just like my shit really fuckin concentrated...heh


lol your the kinda fellow that must stay "heavily medicated" lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2011)

howak47 said:


> what do you normally do 1/2oz per stick ?


lol like 3/4 an ounce hahahahahahahahaha... poplars gets lifted with the authority!!!


----------



## poplars (Jan 23, 2011)

howak47 said:


> what do you normally do 1/2oz per stick ?


shit man I've done as much as an ounce in one stick.. .Im' not sure if it efficiently absorbed it all or not, kinda hard to establish when it's absorbing max and when it's not... all I know is they were so strong 1 cookie gets you high as fuck...

but it really bothers me how this info isn't very 'solid' as its all based on user experience and not specific scientific data stating how much thc can be absorbed in how much fat etc... and then cooking temperatures aren't certain, the only thing that is certain is that if you get a crock pot with a 'warm' function and cook the butter for 24 hours like that its guaranteed to be the best quality. but as for amounts I'm still rather stumped...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2011)

a half ounce of trim in one stick wil make like 5 strong ass doses...


----------



## poplars (Jan 23, 2011)

theexpress said:


> a half ounce of trim in one stick wil make like 5 strong ass doses...


that makes sense then for how much I was putting in... I make it so strong that 1 cookie is a strong ass dose... and I usually get 14 cookies per stick... which means I'm putting in aprox 1.4 oz per stick...interesting.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2011)

poplars said:


> that makes sense then for how much I was putting in... I make it so strong that 1 cookie is a strong ass dose... and I usually get 14 cookies per stick... which means I'm putting in aprox 1.4 oz per stick...interesting.


yeah lil buddy but not everybody is a monster like you... you grow mad pounds outside and eat all that in a year!! lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2011)

1/4 of top notch nugget per stick.....


----------



## poplars (Jan 23, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yeah lil buddy but not everybody is a monster like you... you grow mad pounds outside and eat all that in a year!! lol



well I don't eat a whole lot of it, just every once in a while edibles are nice as fuck....

and I don't cook bud into edibles, only shake ya know.. the bud is too good for me to use in edibles haha.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2011)

poplars said:


> well I don't eat a whole lot of it, just every once in a while edibles are nice as fuck....
> 
> and I don't cook bud into edibles, only shake ya know.. the bud is too good for me to use in edibles haha.


lol i feel u


----------



## poplars (Jan 23, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol i feel u


but damn son zong rips of hash fucked my lungs up today... not gonna do that again. hash pipe for hash, primo bud for the zong... 

I'm gonna take a few days off from smoking... maybe I'll make some dank ass butter with some sour kush shake only . I still have 2 sticks of cannabutter just chillin in the freezer... was strong enough that one cookie fucks me up... should make some edibles tomorrow.

that tincture is already almost half gone, but ima cool off on it now, the damn alcohol in it gives me heartburn!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2011)

poplars said:


> but damn son zong rips of hash fucked my lungs up today... not gonna do that again. hash pipe for hash, primo bud for the zong...
> 
> I'm gonna take a few days off from smoking... maybe I'll make some dank ass butter with some sour kush shake only . I still have 2 sticks of cannabutter just chillin in the freezer... was strong enough that one cookie fucks me up... should make some edibles tomorrow.
> 
> that tincture is already almost half gone, but ima cool off on it now, the damn alcohol in it gives me heartburn!


yeah 190 proof shit is ruff................


----------



## poplars (Jan 23, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yeah 190 proof shit is ruff................


its 151 proof since 190 proof is illegal in california... I also dilute it with like 10 parts juice. but it still gives me heartburn... 

just can't win with this shit, cookies give me heartburn, alcohol gives me heartburn. but cookies don't do it even half as bad as the alcohol does so one is the obvious winner here...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2011)

poplars said:


> its 151 proof since 190 proof is illegal in california... I also dilute it with like 10 parts juice. but it still gives me heartburn...
> 
> just can't win with this shit, cookies give me heartburn, alcohol gives me heartburn. but cookies don't do it even half as bad as the alcohol does so one is the obvious winner here...


what you use baccardi??? i fucking hate rum...... not a fan of sugar liquor.....


----------



## poplars (Jan 23, 2011)

theexpress said:


> what you use baccardi??? i fucking hate rum...... not a fan of sugar liquor.....


nope I used everclear, its just a california version that's 151 proof. nothing but alcohol and water.


----------



## howak47 (Jan 23, 2011)

shit i smoke all day everyday maybe i should make 1/2oz to oz per stick next time but we will see how strong it is tomorrow its still in the fridge i think it willl be good cause of how dank the trim was


----------



## poplars (Jan 24, 2011)

howak47 said:


> shit i smoke all day everyday maybe i should make 1/2oz to oz per stick next time but we will see how strong it is tomorrow its still in the fridge i think it willl be good cause of how dank the trim was


I"m sure it'll get you high but man I use atleast a half oz per stick with high grade SK shake...


----------



## shinger (Jan 24, 2011)

thought this shit was funny as hell from last night.
[video=youtube;n1LOlTSRAQQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1LOlTSRAQQ&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 24, 2011)

shinger said:


> thought this shit was funny as hell from last night.
> [video=youtube;n1LOlTSRAQQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1LOlTSRAQQ&feature=player_embedded[/video]


hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## rastadred22 (Jan 24, 2011)

theexpress said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahaha


lofl!! that is funny shit!


----------



## shinger (Jan 24, 2011)

Kinda ironic its big ben getting raped since he was accused of rape.


----------



## poplars (Jan 24, 2011)

rolling up a nice cone of sour kush...gonna smoke it in the beautiful california sun....

kinda epic honestly... grown in the sun, smoked in the sun....


----------



## poplars (Jan 24, 2011)

poplars said:


> rolling up a nice cone of sour kush...gonna smoke it in the beautiful california sun....
> 
> kinda epic honestly... grown in the sun, smoked in the sun....


fuck whoever said 'not that epic' on that rep. douche.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 24, 2011)

poplars said:


> fuck whoever said 'not that epic' on that rep. douche.


LOL PEOPLE FUCKING WITH YA HUH POPZ.... ima go smoke the last example of outdoor grown diesel pheno sk with my boy.. he got like a half o left.. and thats the last of my partners 71 outdoor plant grow.. were not gonna smoke the whole half tonight... but ima try and see if its possible... and the bubba sk smoking is epoc has fuck... niggas would be soo lucky has to even be in the same room its been smoked in so you can smell it and see how fucked up it gets the smoker...


----------



## Ditty! (Jan 24, 2011)

[youtube]av-gbf_Nvbg[/youtube]


BIG UPS!!......To all my hatahz


----------



## howak47 (Jan 24, 2011)

Iam fucking stoned out my mind man i made super cookies and i used all the cannabutter i made and instead of just eating one to test it out since i have never made or had cannabutter before but i eat 2 and a piece of another one and that shit hit me in 15minutes and its been like 45 now and its getting even stronger iam lovein this shit and i got 34 cookies left i will post some pics in a while lol


----------



## howak47 (Jan 24, 2011)

theexpress said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahaha


 hahahah that shits fucking funny lolololol


----------



## poplars (Jan 24, 2011)

howak47 said:


> Iam fucking stoned out my mind man i made super cookies and i used all the cannabutter i made and instead of just eating one to test it out since i have never made or had cannabutter before but i eat 2 and a piece of another one and that shit hit me in 15minutes and its been like 45 now and its getting even stronger iam lovein this shit and i got 34 cookies left i will post some pics in a while lol


oh fuck you're gonna get too high.

if you get that high that fast on cannabutter, it's only a message of things to come...

guess your concentration is good


----------



## NONHater (Jan 24, 2011)

poplars said:


> oh fuck you're gonna get too high.
> 
> if you get that high that fast on cannabutter, it's only a message of things to come...
> 
> guess your concentration is good


Thats what I was thinking....15 minutes? Damn!


----------



## shinger (Jan 24, 2011)

I ODd on cookies before.(puking and seeing tracers) will never do that again. had me in a coma till the next day. Have fun Howak


----------



## howak47 (Jan 24, 2011)

poplars said:


> oh fuck you're gonna get too high.
> 
> if you get that high that fast on cannabutter, it's only a message of things to come...
> 
> guess your concentration is good


 hahahhahah this shit is fucking great its super strong i guess it was good lol probly could made some other stuff instead of using it all in these cppkies but ooo well thre very tasty


----------



## NONHater (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh my dude. Sugar cookies with vanilla frosting! Damn, Id eat to many. I love them cookies!


----------



## poplars (Jan 24, 2011)

that butter doesn't look very strong though, mine always comes out bright green...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 24, 2011)

howak47 said:


> hahahhahah this shit is fucking great its super strong i guess it was good lol probly could made some other stuff instead of using it all in these cppkies but ooo well thre very tasty


lemme hold down a few dem lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 24, 2011)

Ditty! said:


> [youtube]av-gbf_Nvbg[/youtube]
> 
> 
> BIG UPS!!......To all my hatahz


 
lol ditty comes to rub shit in...... plus rep


----------



## howak47 (Jan 24, 2011)

poplars said:


> that butter doesn't look very strong though, mine always comes out bright green...


i think its not green cause the trim really wasnt green it was really fine trimings mostly yellow and orange lookings and it only cooked for like 1 1/2 hours but iam happy with it iam just now startin to come down from the ones i ate like 2 hours ago or something lol cant remember when i ate them now


----------



## howak47 (Jan 24, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lemme hold down a few dem lol


 i would for sure hook you up if you was here i got like 32 or something like that left


----------



## theexpress (Jan 25, 2011)

just let me lick the butter out the tubberware.... lmao^^^^


----------



## Ditty! (Jan 25, 2011)

f7 not f14


----------



## theexpress (Jan 25, 2011)

Ditty! said:


> f7 not f14


nice my dude.. is there any particuler reason you got shards of meth in the bag??? lol you gonna plant a meth tree?? ima guess thats some dissicant or w/e you spell it... it keeps shit dry


----------



## Ditty! (Jan 25, 2011)

its rice foo! that's just how it was sent


----------



## Ditty! (Jan 25, 2011)

lol meth tree!! bahahaha


----------



## theexpress (Jan 25, 2011)

Ditty! said:


> lol meth tree!! bahahaha


ahh rice a natural diss... hyow the fuck ever you spell it.. rice keeps shit dry to


----------



## theexpress (Jan 25, 2011)

Ditty! said:


> lol meth tree!! bahahaha


what up doe ditty... what you been out fellow midwesterner?


----------



## howak47 (Jan 25, 2011)

[youtube]GMZYhGgPLOI[/youtube]


----------



## sleeperls93 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have been trying to read most post of this 800+ page thread... trying to catch every harvest you guys have had, since the beginning... Howak47 your the fucking man!! Chitown, youz a crazy ass nigga!! I wish I had a connect like you.... and here I'm taking care of this reserva privada "headband" mother like she's the queen of my fucking garden!! When in reality she's a fucking impostor!! This is one of the best, if not the best ongoing journal in the whole site!! Representin' NY.... peace


----------



## poplars (Jan 25, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]GMZYhGgPLOI[/youtube]


where did you buy that and how much?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 25, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]GMZYhGgPLOI[/youtube]


beast mode!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 25, 2011)

sleeperls93 said:


> I have been trying to read most post of this 800+ page thread... trying to catch every harvest you guys have had, since the beginning... Howak47 your the fucking man!! Chitown, youz a crazy ass nigga!! I wish I had a connect like you.... and here I'm taking care of this reserva privada "headband" mother like she's the queen of my fucking garden!! When in reality she's a fucking impostor!! This is one of the best, if not the best ongoing journal in the whole site!! Representin' NY.... peace


 
much appreciated... stick around


----------



## theexpress (Jan 25, 2011)

howak whats going on with the integra gear? i would like to see some of that gear in action has i also got gear from that "dispensery" lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 25, 2011)

got some williams wonder to smoke on.. and still holding down that bubba...


----------



## sleeperls93 (Jan 25, 2011)

theexpress said:


> much appreciated... stick around


hell yeah!! Might learn a thing or two!! Thanks bro!! I know you guys got some banging ass genetics, but a poor shmoe like me, what do you recommend, as far as genetics is concerned from the attitude or whatever other seedbanks?? who's og is the best? whos' bubba? who's diesel? you know what I'm sayin'?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 25, 2011)

sleeperls93 said:


> hell yeah!! Might learn a thing or two!! Thanks bro!! I know you guys got some banging ass genetics, but a poor shmoe like me, what do you recommend, as far as genetics is concerned from the attitude or whatever other seedbanks?? who's og is the best? whos' bubba? who's diesel? you know what I'm sayin'?


the tahoe og is suposed to be the best og... pre 98 bubba is were its at.... you will know real pre 98 bubba when its extra extra kiefy and take the smell of bubba kush {coffee,skunky,sweet,juicey} and times that by like 10

your looking for a certain pheno


----------



## sleeperls93 (Jan 25, 2011)

You know what made me laugh... a few hundred pages back, you was talking about your sour kush, and how it put's that nyc haze them dominicans is slinging to shame... I could totally relate dog! Soy Dominicano... and it's true what you say bro... this haze is everwhere, and my primos think that there's nothing better, I know better though... Tha's why my mission is to get the best chemdawg/diesel/og genetics out there... to blow that haze off that map!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 25, 2011)

sleeperls93 said:


> You know what made me laugh... a few hundred pages back, you was talking about your sour kush, and how it put's that nyc haze them dominicans is slinging to shame... I could totally relate dog! Soy Dominicano... and it's true what you say bro... this haze is everwhere, and my primos think that there's nothing better, I know better though... Tha's why my mission is to get the best chemdawg/diesel/og genetics out there... to blow that haze off that map!


get some bubba kush... even ghs bubba looks dank that purple pheno is retarded.. it will kill any haze.


----------



## sleeperls93 (Jan 25, 2011)

theexpress said:


> the tahoe og is suposed to be the best og... pre 98 bubba is were its at.... you will know real pre 98 bubba when its extra extra kiefy and take the smell of bubba kush {coffee,skunky,sweet,juicey} and times that by like 10
> 
> your looking for a certain pheno


the tahoe og from? Who has that Cali connection??


----------



## theexpress (Jan 25, 2011)

sleeperls93 said:


> the tahoe og from? Who has that Cali connection??


well thats what they say..... what i really want is this nugget that was presented to me has blackberry kush... you could def. tell it was a og/blueberry cross in every way.. tasted out of this world with a sicklong lasting high.. im sure that shit is clone only though


----------



## sleeperls93 (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks for the insight... i was considering getting some bubba kush from dr. greenthumb, but damn, do I get a hand job with that price?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 25, 2011)

sleeperls93 said:


> thanks for he insight... i was considering getting some bubba kush from dr. greenthumb, but damn, do I get a hand job with that price?


yea he is steep.... i hear his og is real real good to


----------



## sleeperls93 (Jan 25, 2011)

I know it dont compare to your shit, but any experience with reserva privada " headband"?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 25, 2011)

sleeperls93 said:


> I know it dont compare to your shit, but any experience with reserva privada " headband"?


nope... ive smoked real headband from cali though........


----------



## sleeperls93 (Jan 25, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yea he is steep.... i hear his og is real real good to


word?! I'm going to have to bend over and take it then lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 25, 2011)

sleeperls93 said:


> word?! I'm going to have to bend over and take it then lol


lol............................... look into skywalker, bubba kush, og kush, chemdog, afghani kush was nice to, all are heavy indica


----------



## sleeperls93 (Jan 25, 2011)

theexpress said:


> nope... ive smoked real headband from cali though........


 how does the headband compare the nyc diesel that i have been raped for 475 a zip in the city?


----------



## sleeperls93 (Jan 25, 2011)

ok, I know it's a matter of opinion, but I value yours... i can only get raped once, so what do I go with, the og kush, chemdawg or the bubba?? I wont bother you anymore, till later lol


----------



## NONHater (Jan 25, 2011)

Bubba IMO..


----------



## howak47 (Jan 25, 2011)

sleeperls93 said:


> I have been trying to read most post of this 800+ page thread... trying to catch every harvest you guys have had, since the beginning... Howak47 your the fucking man!! Chitown, youz a crazy ass nigga!! I wish I had a connect like you.... and here I'm taking care of this reserva privada "headband" mother like she's the queen of my fucking garden!! When in reality she's a fucking impostor!! This is one of the best, if not the best ongoing journal in the whole site!! Representin' NY.... peace


 thank you thank you i take pride in this thread i cant even count the harvest i have had on here one of these days iam goin to read through the whole thing myself lol thanks again 



theexpress said:


> beast mode!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


yeaaaa booooyyyyeeeee 



poplars said:


> where did you buy that and how much?


got it from my buddys shop here where iam at and i only had to pay $60 for it i always pay wholesale price thats the good thing about friends owning the only head shop here lol my ALT side loading oil dome should be here in a few days i ordered it yesterday cant wait got all this only i havent been smoking been saving it for the dome also ordered one of those 5mm ALT oil dabbers


----------



## howak47 (Jan 25, 2011)

theexpress said:


> howak whats going on with the integra gear? i would like to see some of that gear in action has i also got gear from that "dispensery" lol


 well its doing ok nothing really to show all the bolos was male and the lemon larry but all 3 chillberry are female but they are so small cause of the 12/12 from seed so i pollinated one of them it had a small bud starting on the top so i pollinated the whole plant and i think it took i figured better off getting beans than the tiny bit of smoke they are going to put off yea feel me? what dispensary?


----------



## howak47 (Jan 25, 2011)

theexpress said:


> get some bubba kush... even ghs bubba looks dank that purple pheno is retarded.. it will kill any haze.


hell yea i got that small purple freak bubbakush that will be coming down in about a week and i got a regular bubbakush coming down tomorrow i forgot i had put it in the bathroom in the dark like 3 days ago hahahah i have been so stoned lol


----------



## sleeperls93 (Jan 25, 2011)

Damn AK, 60 beans for that nice piece?? You lucky... Damn, I'm starting to realize. i've been ripped off! ALot! lol... it's good to know people...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 25, 2011)

howak47 said:


> well its doing ok nothing really to show all the bolos was male and the lemon larry but all 3 chillberry are female but they are so small cause of the 12/12 from seed so i pollinated one of them it had a small bud starting on the top so i pollinated the whole plant and i think it took i figured better off getting beans than the tiny bit of smoke they are going to put off yea feel me? what dispensary?


lol integra herbal co. that dispensery... how they lookin? u think they gonna be any good?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 25, 2011)

howak47 said:


> hell yea i got that small purple freak bubbakush that will be coming down in about a week and i got a regular bubbakush coming down tomorrow i forgot i had put it in the bathroom in the dark like 3 days ago hahahah i have been so stoned lol


do they smell da same?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 25, 2011)

sleeperls93 said:


> ok, I know it's a matter of opinion, but I value yours... i can only get raped once, so what do I go with, the og kush, chemdawg or the bubba?? I wont bother you anymore, till later lol


you can get a pcik n mix of diffrent shit.... grab a fem bubba, grab some cali connect tahoe og, ect.. you pay like 12 bux a fem seed


----------



## Ditty! (Jan 26, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol............................... look into skywalker, bubba kush, og kush, chemdog, afghani kush was nice to, all are heavy indica


i blazed some sfvog this weekend, could give bubba and tahoe a run. homie grew it to perfection.


----------



## Ditty! (Jan 26, 2011)

just depends on who grows it


----------



## Ditty! (Jan 26, 2011)

just read this. hope it goes thru, good luck..http://www.tokeofthetown.com/2011/01/illinois_looks_at_making_marijuana_possession_like.php


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 26, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol integra herbal co. that dispensery... how they lookin? u think they gonna be any good?


i seen other grows that people doin wit em, they look nice.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i seen other grows that people doin wit em, they look nice.


link me.... i kept some chillberry kushes.. i gave all the bolo to my partner and a few chillberry....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 26, 2011)

dst is doing em now, they look nice too


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2011)

link me!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 26, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/264617-dsts-vertical-step-grow-headband-332.html may be mistaken, he's running bleeseberry but i swear i seen someone running that shit.


----------



## shinger (Jan 26, 2011)

bad link, 404 not found


----------



## poplars (Jan 26, 2011)

whew, de-rooted 4 holes today. only 3 more holes to go then I till it all up!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2011)

poplars said:


> whew, de-rooted 4 holes today. only 3 more holes to go then I till it all up!!!


you getting started early huh


----------



## poplars (Jan 26, 2011)

yeah because the sooner you start breaking the ground with this clay the more loose it becomes every time you till it, gotta start as early as possible!

dude the little minipheno "green bubba" has such a signature smell that I just can't get over it... I really hope I run into that same pheno again because this smell is straight up addictive....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah because the sooner you start breaking the ground with this clay the more loose it becomes every time you till it, gotta start as early as possible!
> 
> dude the little minipheno "green bubba" has such a signature smell that I just can't get over it... I really hope I run into that same pheno again because this smell is straight up addictive....


you will and i know exactly what you mean.. it will stink up a house real quick


----------



## poplars (Jan 26, 2011)

theexpress said:


> you will and i know exactly what you mean.. it will stink up a house real quick


its like 6 different smells intersecting... to become it's own scent that's ridiculously hard to describe... 

but honestly at this point I'm just concerned about getting the bubba pheno female in general. I'm sure I'll get lucky as fuck and get atleast ONE bubba female .

in other news we have a new sheriff in town and he's gonna be a stickler to the people not growing for personal use, so I gotta register with teh sheriffs office this year so they don't come visit themselves. it's chill though because I talked to the people there today and told them the amounts on my script (about 3.8 pounds on my script alone, my moms has the same amount I think. so that's like 7.6 pounds total allowed.)

and they pretty much said as long as looks medical I wont have a problem. I'm still sketched out about the dude thinking he can define what is medical and what is not, but he's been doing it 10 years and can tell pretty good, he knows all about the sizes, how much goes into butter, etc. so I shouldn't have a problem with him whatsoever. 

I am a bit concerned because I know for sure my plants a re gonna be way bigger this year with a tilled area + holes... but it should be perfect. I just think he's treading on shady ground trying to define how much we can have for us... 

but he straight up said that he's talkin like people growing 10+ pounds. he's totally against the caregiving as people are using it, he believes they need to live on the property, but I've read the law well and it doesn't read that way. but that's not my problem, that's more of my buddies problem. 

just thought I'd vent about that as it's been the main thing on my mind lately.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2011)

poplars said:


> its like 6 different smells intersecting... to become it's own scent that's ridiculously hard to describe...
> 
> but honestly at this point I'm just concerned about getting the bubba pheno female in general. I'm sure I'll get lucky as fuck and get atleast ONE bubba female .
> 
> ...


hopefully he doesnt get reelected


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2011)

yooo popz... you should run for sheriff!!!!!!!! your motto could be law for some.......... sourkush for others lol


----------



## poplars (Jan 26, 2011)

theexpress said:


> hopefully he doesnt get reelected


well he JUST got elected so he's gonna be here a long time yet...

I'm not gonna register btw, I'm gonna wait for them to come visit my tiny lil garden... I'm allowed 6.5 pounds total. 

honestly there's so many grows in this huge ass county I doubt they'll come visit me.....



theexpress said:


> yooo popz... you should run for sheriff!!!!!!!! your motto could be law for some.......... sourkush for others lol


haha that'd be funny...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2011)

poplars said:


> well he JUST got elected so he's gonna be here a long time yet...
> 
> I'm not gonna register btw, I'm gonna wait for them to come visit my tiny lil garden... I'm allowed 6.5 pounds total.
> 
> ...


yeah just stay within your plant limits they cant do shit to you.....


----------



## poplars (Jan 26, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yeah just stay within your plant limits they cant do shit to you.....


yep, too true. they're trying to make the laws they don't have the authority to..


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2011)

poplars said:


> yep, too true. they're trying to make the laws they don't have the authority to..


it seems to me like a waste of man power when there are more serious crimes going on


----------



## poplars (Jan 26, 2011)

theexpress said:


> it seems to me like a waste of man power when there are more serious crimes going on


yeah th ey really don't have the money to manage this HUGE area .... plus cartel and other serious crimes...


----------



## shinger (Jan 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;HfI2gCXNMY4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfI2gCXNMY4[/video]


----------



## poplars (Jan 26, 2011)

hey chitown how long will good male pollen store if put in a glass jar and frozen?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 26, 2011)

i wouldn't freeze pollen, i have heard a few answers some said up to two years. but i recently read in a magazine that pollen is viable for no longer than 6 months. u should do a small cfl breeding project inside just for the seeds therefor u could be replenishing the supply of sk for chi. since he only got 10 beans. like cfl party cup type shit.


----------



## poplars (Jan 26, 2011)

chi is perfectly capable of replenishing his own supply with 10 seeds... I am making seeds however. if something happens to his seeds then I will help.


----------



## howak47 (Jan 26, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol integra herbal co. that dispensery... how they lookin? u think they gonna be any good?


 ooo i got you lol!!Q yea i think they will be dank the chillberrys are smelling really lemony almost more so than the lemon skunk i was growing iam just watching them for signs of that sk nut takin iam pretty sure i will get a couple of bveans


----------



## howak47 (Jan 26, 2011)

[youtube]dglasf3zO-U[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 27, 2011)

cool vid.. lol 2 ya commercial break in the begining.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2011)

poplars said:


> hey chitown how long will good male pollen store if put in a glass jar and frozen?


dont freeze your pollin... just keep it in a dry, cool, airtight place... i donno about shelf life of pollin... ive never had any longer then a month....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2011)

howak47 said:


> ooo i got you lol!!Q yea i think they will be dank the chillberrys are smelling really lemony almost more so than the lemon skunk i was growing iam just watching them for signs of that sk nut takin iam pretty sure i will get a couple of bveans


glad i kept some chillberry kushes..... theres bubba in there... k.o. kush has bubba in it and herijuana...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2011)

poplars said:


> chi is perfectly capable of replenishing his own supply with 10 seeds... I am making seeds however. if something happens to his seeds then I will help.


i will be good.... i will make the f'5s from the best of the best of the 8 beans i have since 2 are feminized.... one of the feminized beans is getting killt cuzz its a disel... all diesel will be culled has they say... and bubba will remain on tap in clone form... my partner already has sk clones on tap so its all love...... theres no way im looseing this strain...


----------



## poplars (Jan 27, 2011)

theexpress said:


> dont freeze your pollin... just keep it in a dry, cool, airtight place... i donno about shelf life of pollin... ive never had any longer then a month....


my only issue is that I don't want to have extra plants, but I don't wanna take any risks with not getting any seeds...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]dglasf3zO-U[/youtube]


nice trich coverage, but overall i donno about that pheno man..... how does that shit smoke? how she smell dry? hows the buzzz? heady? stoney? mixed? the trichs are good and the yield is high.......


----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2011)

poplars said:


> my only issue is that I don't want to have extra plants, but I don't wanna take any risks with not getting any seeds...


pollinate a bud on the lowwer branches and put a colored twisty tie like thats on a bag of bread so you know wich nugget it is,... i would pollinate in week 5 of bloom with the sk... give them beans 3 weeks to mature should be plenty


----------



## poplars (Jan 27, 2011)

theexpress said:


> pollinate a bud on the lowwer branches and put a colored twisty tie like thats on a bag of bread so you know wich nugget it is,... i would pollinate in week 5 of bloom with the sk... give them beans 3 weeks to mature should be plenty


sweeet thanks for the trick t hat will work great.

I also think I'm gonna pollinate a top...or atleast a middle bud so I get a lot of high quality seeds 

my issue is that it takes months of veg before we even reach flowering outdoors... I don't know if that pollen will last. I don't want to just do some indoor seeds because I want the SK to start climatizing to this area....

so I guess I"ll just take the risk of having an extra male chillin....

not much else I can do really.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2011)

poplars said:


> sweeet thanks for the trick t hat will work great.
> 
> I also think I'm gonna pollinate a top...or atleast a middle bud so I get a lot of high quality seeds
> 
> ...


wouldnt pollinate a top.. you can if you want to.. they will be no more quality then the beans from lowwer part of the plant... the cool thing is if the beans are done by the time the sk is {they should be if you poll. at week 5} you can leave the pollinated nugg a lil longer for the beans to fully mature.. but 3 eeks will be plenty though

you can get a large number of beans from lowwer nuggs to.. remeber that it only takes one spec of pollin to pollinate one single calyx.... think of every caylx has a potential bean.. there will be plenty on lowwer nuggs... you could pollinate a top to one of the lowwer nuggs that should give you plenty beans


----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> cool vid.. lol 2 ya commercial break in the begining.


you have offended my family..... and you have offended my honer.... prepare to die.........


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 27, 2011)

Just mark the branch u pollinate.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Just mark the branch u pollinate.


lol yeah no doubt.. think that was already coverd... but thank you bolo.... now lets do this thang.......


----------



## poplars (Jan 27, 2011)

theexpress said:


> wouldnt pollinate a top.. you can if you want to.. they will be no more quality then the beans from lowwer part of the plant... the cool thing is if the beans are done by the time the sk is {they should be if you poll. at week 5} you can leave the pollinated nugg a lil longer for the beans to fully mature.. but 3 eeks will be plenty though
> 
> you can get a large number of beans from lowwer nuggs to.. remeber that it only takes one spec of pollin to pollinate one single calyx.... think of every caylx has a potential bean.. there will be plenty on lowwer nuggs... you could pollinate a top to one of the lowwer nuggs that should give you plenty beans


for sure I just want to get atleast something like 50 seeds ya know 

just read over SB 420 . . . . there's absolutely nothing in it that allows the cops to fuck with me in ANY way..unless they straight pull their sketchy shit. I'm not registering, I'm gonna just lay low and if they show up I"ll show them my script and tell them to leave unless they have a warrant ....

and good luck getting a warrant against someone who has their script...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 27, 2011)

theexpress said:


> you have offended my family..... and you have offended my honer.... prepare to die.........


 lol..
this my line from etd ": Why doesn't somebody pull out a .45 and, bang, settle it? " bruce lee was that dude.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2011)

poplars said:


> for sure I just want to get atleast something like 50 seeds ya know
> 
> just read over SB 420 . . . . there's absolutely nothing in it that allows the cops to fuck with me in ANY way..unless they straight pull their sketchy shit. I'm not registering, I'm gonna just lay low and if they show up I"ll show them my script and tell them to leave unless they have a warrant ....
> 
> and good luck getting a warrant against someone who has their script...


 
yeah fuck registering man..... you dont got no criminal record... your legit and legal.... your just a white kid growing some nugget with his moms for medicinal use.. nobody will fuck with you.. why you???? im sure theres people in your part of the world growing 1000's of plants... matter fact i know there is... grow on hommie.... they cant do shit to you.. and if they try... hay they why class action lawsuits are filed... represent for team S.K.!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol..
> this my line from etd ": Why doesn't somebody pull out a .45 and, bang, settle it? " bruce lee was that dude.


lol i dont remeber that part.... my other favorite book was hommie with the fro like "maaaan you str8 from a comic book or somethin" and then they got ta throwing down..... 

bruce lee was a str8 up street fighter


----------



## sleeperls93 (Jan 27, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yeah fuck registering man..... you dont got no criminal record... your legit and legal.... your just a white kid growing some nugget with his moms for medicinal use.. nobody will fuck with you.. why you???? im sure theres people in your part of the world growing 1000's of plants... matter fact i know there is... grow on hommie.... they cant do shit to you.. and if they try... hay they why class action lawsuits are filed... represent for team S.K.!!!!


I agree, there's much more ambitious grows then what you have....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 27, 2011)

poplars said:


> for sure I just want to get atleast something like 50 seeds ya know
> 
> just read over SB 420 . . . . there's absolutely nothing in it that allows the cops to fuck with me in ANY way..unless they straight pull their sketchy shit. I'm not registering, I'm gonna just lay low and if they show up I"ll show them my script and tell them to leave unless they have a warrant ....
> 
> and good luck getting a warrant against someone who has their script...


as long as u give them no reason, nobodies gonna fucc wit you. youll be aiight.


----------



## poplars (Jan 27, 2011)

yep pretty much that's the logic behind me chillin back doing waht I do.

I always have the garden locked, even in the daytime. so if they come up to me starting shit I"ll be like come back with a warrant or don't come back at all....

I'm even willing to pull up prop 19 and SB420 just to show them they have absolutely no right to pull the shit they're pulling...

but yeah you all are right there are way bigger grows than mine, likely not danker, but there are way bigger grows than mine


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 27, 2011)

just make sure your covered, does sb420 and prop 19 cover your local cops as well as state? i kno they dont cover feds.


----------



## poplars (Jan 27, 2011)

yeah they have to follow those laws. there arent any other laws superseeding it or overriding it... 

the guy I was talking to didn't list any laws that gave them the power to do SHIT.. if they did have such laws he would have listed them instead of trying to convince me his 'interpretation' of these laws are right....


all I know is I have 2 major parts of SB420 that completely protects me...



> 11362.77. (a) A qualified patient or primary caregiver may possess no more than eight ounces of dried marijuana per qualified patient. In addition, a qualified patient or primary caregiver may also maintain no more than six mature or 12 immature marijuana plants per qualified patient.
> 
> (b) If a qualified patient or primary caregiver has a doctor's recommendation that this quantity does not meet the qualified patient' s medical needs, the qualified patient or primary caregiver may possess an amount of marijuana consistent with the patient's needs.
> 
> (c) Counties and cities may retain or enact medical marijuana guidelines allowing qualified patients or primary caregivers to exceed the state limits set forth in subdivision (a).



I don't see ANYTHING in there that allows them to set limits.... and since my script says I can posess 52 oz, and my moms says the same, thats 6.5 pounds. they can't do JACK shit about that.

they could take all my plants and I'd sue them and win and grow next year at worst.....

but that aint gonna happen because like everyone else has said, they got bigger fish to fry.

edit: heres the full link to SB420 if anyone else wants to read and see if there's any loopholes for the cops. I've read it top to bottom and I didn't see a single loop hole for them. SB420 was created in collaberation with patients to MAKE SURE bullshit like this couldn't happen to anyone..


----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2011)

howak is somewere in the country high has hell off some cookies


----------



## howak47 (Jan 27, 2011)

theexpress said:


> howak is somewere in the country high has hell off some cookies


hahahhah you are right my friend lol but also i have been smoking oil all day long on this new dome i got today loading video up of it now uuummm cookies had a few today like 4 lol still got like 22 left


----------



## howak47 (Jan 28, 2011)

[youtube]O8xYri8JRZQ[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]O8xYri8JRZQ[/youtube]


that lil gadget is the shit.......... and your budder looks top notch!!!!


----------



## NONHater (Jan 28, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]O8xYri8JRZQ[/youtube]


Shits tight!


----------



## poplars (Jan 28, 2011)

so I decided in light of the sheriff trying to pull some shit, I'm gonna stick with just holes. because I believe my nutrients were off last year and that's the reason the plants didn't grow bigger. I'm gonna make the holes a bit wider though where I can, enrich the soil more, etc... but yeah sticking to good ol fashioned holes


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2011)

poplars said:


> so I decided in light of the sheriff trying to pull some shit, I'm gonna stick with just holes. because I believe my nutrients were off last year and that's the reason the plants didn't grow bigger. I'm gonna make the holes a bit wider though where I can, enrich the soil more, etc... but yeah sticking to good ol fashioned holes


make sure your soil is lose and airey.. trust me this will make a huge diffrence....


----------



## poplars (Jan 28, 2011)

theexpress said:


> make sure your soil is lose and airey.. trust me this will make a huge diffrence....


it always is bro I know what I'm doin 


I'm gonna make sure it's /extra/ rich this year... I got a bunch of lama shit I should mix in somehow. I could put the straight pellets in there but idk.


----------



## poplars (Jan 28, 2011)

btw I find the diesel phenos high very enjoyable.... not quite as intense as the bubba pheno, but it is a very relaxing chill back high


----------



## howak47 (Jan 29, 2011)

NONHater said:


> Shits tight!


thanks man



theexpress said:


> that lil gadget is the shit.......... and your budder looks top notch!!!!


thanks for the comments bro


----------



## theexpress (Jan 29, 2011)

had a great night last night got a hotel with the misses...... with a 12 pack of 312..... and a half an oskie of bubba kush.... free hbo and showtime lololol..... busted me 3 nutts..... yup a good night


----------



## NONHater (Jan 29, 2011)

lmao


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 29, 2011)

Lol, minus the bubba n the hotel.. thats me every night..


----------



## theexpress (Jan 29, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, minus the bubba n the hotel.. thats me every night..


awww you know about that 312 too huh!!!!!!!!!! i can drink like 10 budweiesers... but wont be has buzzed if i drink 6 312's...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 29, 2011)

hay howak lemme see some of them chillberries..... they like what 2 weeks since pistils?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 29, 2011)

Lol, you should try 4loko.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 29, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, you should try 4loko.


i have and its nasty........ 312 taste good while being has strong has icehouse {wich taste like shit}


----------



## theexpress (Jan 29, 2011)

will be picking up some of this dankness origenally from the midwest.... maybe it will be sk caliber......http://www.hortilab.nl/seeds.html


----------



## poplars (Jan 29, 2011)

theexpress said:


> will be picking up some of this dankness origenally from the midwest.... maybe it will be sk caliber......http://www.hortilab.nl/seeds.html


sup bro I'm blazin some of that blue headband, its very high quality shit... if I could grow this I would.....
took a pic of it before I grinded it up
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/IMG_1921.jpg
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/IMG_1922.jpg

funny thing is I still have .90 oz of the 1 oz I got of that shit


----------



## theexpress (Jan 29, 2011)

that shit looks good poplars


----------



## poplars (Jan 29, 2011)

tastes good, has a strong high like sk too. not quite as intense though....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 29, 2011)

poplars said:


> tastes good, has a strong high like sk too. not quite as intense though....


does the high last long?


----------



## poplars (Jan 29, 2011)

theexpress said:


> does the high last long?


probably not. I haven't tested yet.

the purple bubba high lasts the longest out of everything though... I blazed it yesterday and I was high for 3 hours straight... it was epic.

edit: this isn't a short high by any means, just not as long as SK


----------



## theexpress (Jan 29, 2011)

poplars said:


> probably not. I haven't tested yet.
> 
> the purple bubba high lasts the longest out of everything though... I blazed it yesterday and I was high for 3 hours straight... it was epic.
> 
> edit: this isn't a short high by any means, just not as long as SK


 
i really want that starbud man.... some dude from the midwest got his strain to the damn for the cup and he won..... that coulda been me.. ima give his s1 star bud a chance... and if it fits the script to be another holy grail of cannabiss like my sk i will corss, and inbreed that shit to my soukush


----------



## theexpress (Jan 29, 2011)

yeah even after months of smokeing bubba sk exclusively i was still high for like 1.5 hours and thats after months of exclusive use........ at fisrt like .3-.4 bowl get me for like 3 hours or so... but i remeber after 3 months plus of smoking my outdoor bubba last year a good sized bowl had me for like an hour and a half........ thats amazing to me....

trust me i have a massive sick tolerence........ just when it comes to sk not much is needed for desired effects


----------



## poplars (Jan 29, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i really want that starbud man.... some dude from the midwest got his strain to the damn for the cup and he won..... that coulda been me.. ima give his s1 star bud a chance... and if it fits the script to be another holy grail of cannabiss like my sk i will corss, and inbreed that shit to my soukush


looked good but you never know till you try it.

sweet god and blue headband definitely fall under the same category as holy grail cannabis... sweet god is some very nice shit, and I got 2 seedlings of it 

btw that possible skunk strain I have has hella fatter leaves than the bubba pheno of SK! I'm very stoked... I'll take pics when the little ones get bigger.

btw I have a tiny mite problem.. whats the best way to get rid of these fuckers?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 29, 2011)

neem oil.. or cold temps


----------



## theexpress (Jan 29, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> neem oil.. or cold temps


 
yup or tobacco juice...... nothing lieks tobacco juice...... and i washes right off.. were neem oil not soo much... low temps will keep eggs from hatching soo fast.... just hit em up with some tobacco juice a lil soap for stick.. a few drops of hotsauce.... spray that shit on your plants... esp under the leaves were those lil bitches likes to hide intween the veins of your plant.....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 29, 2011)

baccy juice is toxic tho, i forgot the disease it causes.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 29, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> baccy juice is toxic tho, i forgot the disease it causes.


you sure about that??? ive neevr had any issues.... btw i use all natural pipe tobacco... not that bullshit marboro i be smoking lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 29, 2011)

you talking about Tobacco Mosaic Virus? this is very rare.. and there is a very very very very small chance you will get this.. ive neevr gotten it.. and i know for a fact nicoteen kills insects and is a natural occuring substance in tobacco


----------



## poplars (Jan 29, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yup or tobacco juice...... nothing lieks tobacco juice...... and i washes right off.. were neem oil not soo much... low temps will keep eggs from hatching soo fast.... just hit em up with some tobacco juice a lil soap for stick.. a few drops of hotsauce.... spray that shit on your plants... esp under the leaves were those lil bitches likes to hide intween the veins of your plant.....


hmm I'll have to buy some neem oil or something, I've tried soap and it didn't do shit, tried petrolium oil too and that didn't work either, and I don't want to overconcentrate that shit it didn't seem very good...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 29, 2011)

poplars said:


> hmm I'll have to buy some neem oil or something, I've tried soap and it didn't do shit, tried petrolium oil too and that didn't work either, and I don't want to overconcentrate that shit it didn't seem very good...


NNEM OIL DOESNT ALWAYS WORK BRO... and you could only use it in veg and its a bitch to get off foliage..... tobacco juice with a lil minched garlic a lil dishsoap for stickyness, and a few drops of habanero hotsauce and those mites will be gone... and this will rinse right off... and you could even apply in flower though you wont want to it will rinse right off.. neem oil wont..best organic pesticide ever and has stood the test of time.. only 2 other things you could do is use harsh chemicals that kill mites and eggs, or buy some ladybugs or predator mites...


----------



## poplars (Jan 29, 2011)

theexpress said:


> NNEM OIL DOESNT ALWAYS WORK BRO... and you could only use it in veg and its a bitch to get off foliage..... tobacco juice with a lil minched garlic a lil dishsoap for stickyness, and a few drops of habanero hotsauce and those mites will be gone... and this will rinse right off... and you could even apply in flower though you wont want to it will rinse right off.. neem oil wont..best organic pesticide ever and has stood the test of time.. only 2 other things you could do is use harsh chemicals that kill mites and eggs, or buy some ladybugs or predator mites...


where do I get the tobacco juice? I don't smoke ciggs.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 29, 2011)

poplars said:


> where do I get the tobacco juice? I don't smoke ciggs.


man get some tobacco.... and boil it with some water {this will kill the tmv... the virus} like 3 ciggs worth with like 2 cups of water.... let the tobacoo soak over night to.... and boil it for a full 5 min..... hit em with that and watch them die... this wont kill there eggs though.. so spray 3-4 times a weeks untill there all gone....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 29, 2011)

for those growers who have sealed rooms and tanked co2 all they gotta do is up the co2 level way high for a lil bit and that will kill any mite in there


----------



## howak47 (Jan 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i have and its nasty........ 312 taste good while being has strong has icehouse {wich taste like shit}


 you ever had a sparks? its like 12% and got energy in it they got a orenge kind thats only 8% but the red is 12%


----------



## howak47 (Jan 30, 2011)

i will do a update in the room maybe tomorrow and i will show you the small ass chillberrys chi lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 30, 2011)

lol sparks n 4loko only get play in the hood out here.. howak u seem like a bud light/ coors light kinda guy


----------



## jeb5304 (Jan 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> NNEM OIL DOESNT ALWAYS WORK BRO... and you could only use it in veg and its a bitch to get off foliage..... tobacco juice with a lil minched garlic a lil dishsoap for stickyness, and a few drops of habanero hotsauce and those mites will be gone... and this will rinse right off... and you could even apply in flower though you wont want to it will rinse right off.. neem oil wont..best organic pesticide ever and has stood the test of time.. only 2 other things you could do is use harsh chemicals that kill mites and eggs, or buy some ladybugs or predator mites...


damnn chi we really do think alike. ive used this mix and i tell ya it works great.i only used it on my outdorrs tho so far.keeps deer and rabbbits away too. so cheap and easy.we should start a company and sell that mix lol. so hows colorado so far?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 30, 2011)

howak47 said:


> you ever had a sparks? its like 12% and got energy in it they got a orenge kind thats only 8% but the red is 12%


lol i dont fuck with such drinks.... i am not a yager bomb kinda guy.. i dont like to mix energy drinks with booze..... if its gonna be one of those nights ill just j down with a teener or a ball of raw yay and a bottle or 2 of some fine martel cognac...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 30, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> damnn chi we really do think alike. ive used this mix and i tell ya it works great.i only used it on my outdorrs tho so far.keeps deer and rabbbits away too. so cheap and easy.we should start a company and sell that mix lol. so hows colorado so far?


i donno about colorado no more... buddy from out that way hasnt called me in days.... im feelin like fuck that nigga... and already going into plan b.... ima do what i do wherever the fuck i am.... no matter the risk...... after this year i will have enough bread to relocated to colorado or possibly southwest michigan cuzz it fits soo well with what im thinking about doing...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 30, 2011)

howak47 said:


> i will do a update in the room maybe tomorrow and i will show you the small ass chillberrys chi lol


lol i got you.... i knew they wouldnt be super impressive like a lil over a month 12/12 from seed.... but i wanna see what the leaves look like and shit


----------



## theexpress (Jan 30, 2011)

b.t.w. plan b consist of a proper outdoor grow featureing sourkush clones, superlemonhaze clones, sourpower bx1 from seed, ghs bubba x sourkush from seed, og kush clones, chillberry kush clones, and hopefully some bolo kush clones.......its all on the menu,,,,, oh yeah and a grapeape hopefully the one bean i got is female

ima hold down this thread to...... pix will be shown again this year of my outdoor..... esp since im off papers


----------



## poplars (Jan 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> b.t.w. plan b consist of a proper outdoor grow featureing sourkush clones, superlemonhaze clones, sourpower bx1 from seed, ghs bubba x sourkush from seed, og kush clones, chillberry kush clones, and hopefully some bolo kush clones.......its all on the menu,,,,, oh yeah and a grapeape hopefully the one bean i got is female
> 
> ima hold down this thread to...... pix will be shown again this year of my outdoor..... esp since im off papers



that sucks about your buddy, that dude was reeking of sketchiness from waht you've said so far... hope shit goes well for you man.


----------



## jeb5304 (Jan 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i donno about colorado no more... buddy from out that way hasnt called me in days.... im feelin like fuck that nigga... and already going into plan b.... ima do what i do wherever the fuck i am.... no matter the risk...... after this year i will have enough bread to relocated to colorado or possibly southwest michigan cuzz it fits soo well with what im thinking about doing...


man that sux bro. but thats what ima do b4 i get to cali in june.if you went to mich and i somehow ended backthere. it would be me you and ditty all in same neck of the woods. now could you imagine the smokeouts? we'd be havin shoot out every week to see who top dawg is lol. i got a house in march i can use.so its 1 harvest and im out west. so that prob wont happen.but id forsure come visit got fam there.


----------



## jeb5304 (Jan 30, 2011)

congrats on 420 pages howak


----------



## howak47 (Jan 30, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol sparks n 4loko only get play in the hood out here.. howak u seem like a bud light/ coors light kinda guy


 na iam a Budweiser guy lol i used to drink bud light like 10 years ago


----------



## howak47 (Jan 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol i got you.... i knew they wouldnt be super impressive like a lil over a month 12/12 from seed.... but i wanna see what the leaves look like and shit


 well it will be monday on the update video i was to busy today plus it was a feeding day for the girls


----------



## howak47 (Jan 30, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> congrats on 420 pages howak


 oo thanks bro


----------



## poplars (Jan 31, 2011)

real fuckin stoned on sweet god right now... it's very very strong, not as strong as sk but damn close... its a very nice mixture of a body high and head high....but not disabling!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 31, 2011)

howak47 said:


> na iam a Budweiser guy lol i used to drink bud light like 10 years ago


budweiser is my favorite high end commercial beer... over miller, coors, ect... doesnt taste bad and packs a punch at 4.5 alc. compare to miller wich aint even 4%....... bud cant fuck with bluemoon {esp the old recipe} 312, or any gooseisland... most samuel adams.... fat tire...... heieniken... a few others


----------



## poplars (Jan 31, 2011)

lol wow someone just gave me this rep 

"bet you aint got no rel friends. nerd"

some people really despize people who have dank buds huh? I mean besides not knowing a damn thing about me the only thing you know is that I grow dank buds and smoke them. so that's the only thing you have to hate so that's a pretty sad existence if I may say so.

but thanks for the extra rep


----------



## howak47 (Jan 31, 2011)

[youtube]JPsj1pv-4jk[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 31, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]JPsj1pv-4jk[/youtube]


my speakers jacked up.. what was that last plant you were molesting with you fingers?? at the very end?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 31, 2011)

poplars said:


> lol wow someone just gave me this rep
> 
> "bet you aint got no rel friends. nerd"
> 
> ...


seems to me you got a secreat hater... lucky you... all my haters keep it public with me lololo


----------



## theexpress (Jan 31, 2011)

theexpress said:


> my speakers jacked up.. what was that last plant you were molesting with you fingers?? at the very end?


ahh the freak bubba? wivh pheno of bubba u pollinate with sk


----------



## shinger (Jan 31, 2011)

poplars said:


> lol wow someone just gave me this rep
> 
> "bet you aint got no rel friends. nerd"
> 
> ...


Fuckem pops. Who even leaves anonymous messages? Very Douchey


----------



## poplars (Jan 31, 2011)

shinger said:


> He said it was the freak bubba.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuckem pops. Who even leaves anonymous messages? Very Douchey


yeah I feel sorry for them hope they get some better bud soon.... but hey +rep to me it no sweat off my back ....


but bad karma for that person so that may make it a lil harder for him to get dank bud....


----------



## poplars (Jan 31, 2011)

well I made myself a nice drink, filled a sobe with 50% more tincture than I would normally take, filled it up with cranberry juice. looks like some weird fruit drink...perfect. gonna be nice in town with that good shit...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 31, 2011)

poplars said:


> well I made myself a nice drink, filled a sobe with 50% more tincture than I would normally take, filled it up with cranberry juice. looks like some weird fruit drink...perfect. gonna be nice in town with that good shit...


you booze hound you..... {j/k}


----------



## shinger (Jan 31, 2011)

Im sipping on some jack and coke myself, vapin on some strayberry cough.  Wish I had some of that poplar elixir to mix in. I find myself falling out of love with beer. It takes way to many to get me where i want to be. Probably cause im 6'4 300+. Lately ive been on this drink called bushwackers. tastes like a chocolate milkshake and gets you fucked up. they serve em at my local pub but they originate from gulf of mexico. 

And great video howak, room looks packed. Did you pollinate that freak bubba with the SK?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 31, 2011)

shinger said:


> Im sipping on some jack and coke myself, vapin on some strayberry cough. View attachment 1415310 Wish I had some of that poplar elixir to mix in. I find myself falling out of love with beer. It takes way to many to get me where i want to be. Probably cause im 6'4 300+. Lately ive been on this drink called bushwackers. tastes like a chocolate milkshake and gets you fucked up. they serve em at my local pub but they originate from gulf of mexico.
> 
> And great video howak, room looks packed. Did you pollinate that freak bubba with the SK?


yo im 6'2 around 275 and can drink my ass off.... that being said........ drink you 12 blue moons and you will be were you wanna be.....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 31, 2011)

sometimes i get real real greazy and get me a warm bottle of martel, and a cold 2 liter of coke... and i take a lil swig from the bottle, swallow and immidietly swig a lil cold cola to chase with....

on theese nights i may fuck me a nigga up has they say....


----------



## shinger (Jan 31, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yo im 6'2 around 275 and can drink my ass off.... that being said........ drink you 12 blue moons and you will be were you wanna be.....


Man wheat beers make me sick. I used to be pretty much a blue moon spokesperson i drank it so much. Then i got super sick off it one night and now cant drink it for the life of me. I love fat tire tho. and yuengling is becoming my new budweiser. But like you said to get right big boys like me and you got to hit like 10-12.i can down like 4-5 bushwackers and be same. 



theexpress said:


> sometimes i get real real greazy and get me a warm bottle of martel, and a cold 2 liter of coke... and i take a lil swig from the bottle, swallow and immidietly swig a lil cold cola to chase with....
> 
> on theese nights i may fuck me a nigga up has they say....


I call those nights "brown outs", i love those nights but i also hate them. cause its exactly what happens when everbody gets rowdy someone always tests a big dude and on brown outs a big dude doesnt feel jolly as usual. usually leads to a 1 and done KO.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 31, 2011)

shinger said:


> Man wheat beers make me sick. I used to be pretty much a blue moon spokesperson i drank it so much. Then i got super sick off it one night and now cant drink it for the life of me. I love fat tire tho. and yuengling is becoming my new budweiser. But like you said to get right big boys like me and you got to hit like 10-12.i can down like 4-5 bushwackers and be same.
> 
> 
> 
> I call those nights "brown outs", i love those nights but i also hate them. cause its exactly what happens when everbody gets rowdy someone always tests a big dude and on brown outs a big dude doesnt feel jolly as usual. usually leads to a 1 and done KO.


lol tell me why i can drin a case of corona and walk away sober? that shit is weak.. you fuck with corona?


----------



## shinger (Jan 31, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol tell me why i can drin a case of corona and walk away sober? that shit is weak.. you fuck with corona?


haha fuck na, unless im sittin on a beach with a bitch from their commercials. even mexicans dont drink that shit. I either drink pacifico or Imperial a costa rican beer. Sidenote: I highly reccomend traveling to jaco, costa rica. Pure coca (and im no reg user by any means but WOW), rap video whores, cheap as hell. 330 roundtrip flight, 300 for week stay.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 31, 2011)

shinger said:


> haha fuck na, unless im sittin on a beach with a bitch from their commercials. even mexicans dont drink that shit. I either drink pacifico or Imperial a costa rican beer. Sidenote: I highly reccomend traveling to jaco, costa rica. Pure coca (and im no reg user by any means but WOW), rap video whores, cheap as hell. 330 roundtrip flight, 300 for week stay.


 
lol i would love to visit coasta rica for sure.. but there is plenty "puro coca" in the chi anyway lol.... fish scale and oil base

thats a cheap vacation


----------



## shinger (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah chitown in dunk wth lady. but yeah costa was sick, smuggled some doses in , yes i ate acid and went to a cockfight in the jungle, and smuggled 5 grams of below average bubblehash just in case i couldnt find nug. actually found some real fruity indoor sativa from a local 100 a quartr tho. gonna retire there for sure.


----------



## sleeperls93 (Jan 31, 2011)

Damn, I've done to much blow; lost my wife because of it! We used to travel to Colombia on vacaion, that's where she's from, I was getting eight balls for abou 15 bucks... that shit was the cleanest, purest shit i have ever done... that shit was so white and crystally, a key bump would have you so fucking geeked! I was doing rails of that shi... Can't fuck with that anymore, that shit is pure evil!!
I would love to go to Costa Rica!! mostly for the waves and surfer lifestyle that I miss so much from my youth.. Costa Rica is a great place to retire...I'll probably end up eithet there, The Dominican Republic or Colombia!!


----------



## shinger (Jan 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;VS8ouIusRHw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VS8ouIusRHw&NR=1[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 31, 2011)

I see your still talking your shit after all this time huh chitown? ahahahahahaha!

what's happening homie


----------



## theexpress (Feb 1, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I see your still talking your shit after all this time huh chitown? ahahahahahaha!
> 
> what's happening homie


hell yeah its da doc...... wtf is up doc!!!! lets kick this party off some proper.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcPdzsL0kMQ


----------



## howak47 (Feb 1, 2011)

theexpress said:


> my speakers jacked up.. what was that last plant you were molesting with you fingers?? at the very end?


 lol that was the freak bubbakush


----------



## howak47 (Feb 1, 2011)

theexpress said:


> ahh the freak bubba? wivh pheno of bubba u pollinate with sk


 yea i pollinated this one and the beans i already had was the other bubbakush pheno x sourkush iam bout to put some pollin on the bottom of the bubbakush mom


----------



## theexpress (Feb 1, 2011)

howak47 said:


> yea i pollinated this one and the beans i already had was the other bubbakush pheno x sourkush iam bout to put some pollin on the bottom of the bubbakush mom


let me get some freak bubba x sk beans... if i dont get a proper pheno from the stock u plugged me with...... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7u6MImUQSCU&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Feb 1, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhsVmIJmCtU&feature=related beat bangin


----------



## theexpress (Feb 1, 2011)

coo coo cal http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AoALqDlcTu0&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Feb 1, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apzq7ShYyro&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Feb 1, 2011)

this my shit few years back bennie ma fukken frankz........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qi2kG5oqOe4&feature=related


----------



## poplars (Feb 1, 2011)

stoned on that legendary bubba pheno again.. god I hope I get a female of that bubba pheno....


it looks like I for sure have a female skunk strain  its alternating nodes and is showing calyxes with no hairs yet, but the short size alternating nodes with the calyxes (under my scope, I'd be able to tell if it was male sacks very obviously.)

I'll have to take some pics soon.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 1, 2011)

still a good ass smoking song till diss day.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rzce43H5Kg&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Feb 1, 2011)

this ones for ditty and da rest my midwest michigan milita niggaz......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSP5d1Q9EeY


----------



## theexpress (Feb 1, 2011)

poplars said:


> stoned on that legendary bubba pheno again.. god I hope I get a female of that bubba pheno....
> 
> 
> it looks like I for sure have a female skunk strain  its alternating nodes and is showing calyxes with no hairs yet, but the short size alternating nodes with the calyxes (under my scope, I'd be able to tell if it was male sacks very obviously.)
> ...


 
u got good karma u will get dat bubba pheno one way or nother


----------



## poplars (Feb 1, 2011)

theexpress said:


> u got good karma u will get dat bubba pheno one way or nother


thanks bro that's exactly what I'm hoping for!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 1, 2011)

its official... its a blizzard out here!!!!!! 18-22 inches of snow comming down fast...... wikked ass winds to..

yo poplars.. lets go on the block and gang bang...... only leave da straps at home we gonna get down 1960's chicago style.. im talking chains, bats, and bricks...... bring ya boom box and your chi-lites c.d.


----------



## poplars (Feb 1, 2011)

theexpress said:


> its official... its a blizzard out here!!!!!! 18-22 inches of snow comming down fast...... wikked ass winds to..
> 
> yo poplars.. lets go on the block and gang bang...... only leave da straps at home we gonna get down 1960's chicago style.. im talking chains, bats, and bricks...... bring ya boom box and your chi-lites c.d.


lmfaaooooo quick way to go from good karma to bad karma hahah...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 1, 2011)

poplars said:


> lmfaaooooo quick way to go from good karma to bad karma hahah...


do you want the bubba clones or what!!?? brings da rocks too... god help you if you cooked em with too much baking soda again... lol


----------



## poplars (Feb 1, 2011)

theexpress said:


> do you want the bubba clones or what!!?? brings da rocks too... god help you if you cooked em with too much baking soda again... lol


lmfaoo funny ass mofo. I'll be ok on the bubba clones unless I don't get a single female.. then I may hit you up on that .....

but I'm thinking i'll have some good luck


----------



## theexpress (Feb 1, 2011)

lmmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hell no....http://comediansworld.blogspot.com/2009/04/chappelles-show-worlds-greatest-war.html


----------



## poplars (Feb 1, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lmmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hell no....http://comediansworld.blogspot.com/2009/04/chappelles-show-worlds-greatest-war.html


 that's hilarious...

man I forgot to mention that tincture fucked me up hardcore yesterday. perfect remedy to going to bitch ass town...lol


----------



## theexpress (Feb 1, 2011)

damn dude talk about white out......


----------



## NONHater (Feb 1, 2011)

Pretty bad here as well.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 1, 2011)

NONHater said:


> Pretty bad here as well.


were is here?


----------



## NONHater (Feb 1, 2011)

NY


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 1, 2011)

speakin of coo coo cal, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpaWZOI60-A&feature=related

was my shit way back when, lol i thought cuzo was from oklahoma though idk y lol


----------



## theexpress (Feb 1, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> speakin of coo coo cal, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpaWZOI60-A&feature=related
> 
> was my shit way back when, lol i thought cuzo was from oklahoma though idk y lol


lol he is from milwauke wisconsin and is a gd like a motha fuckka


----------



## theexpress (Feb 1, 2011)

NONHater said:


> NY


right on..........


----------



## NONHater (Feb 1, 2011)

So what year was the F1's made and did you breed with seeds or clone?


----------



## sleeperls93 (Feb 1, 2011)

theexpress said:


> do you want the bubba clones or what!!?? brings da rocks too... god help you if you cooked em with too much baking soda again... lol


I'm Down my dude!!! Who we going after? what you need done for a clone of that bubba??


----------



## theexpress (Feb 1, 2011)

NONHater said:


> So what year was the F1's made and did you breed with seeds or clone?


first hybridized in 2001...... selected the best real pre 98 bubba kush female that was gifted to me from b.o.g. and crossed that to my rez. dog east coast sour diesel in bred line male..... from seeds


----------



## theexpress (Feb 1, 2011)

sleeperls93 said:


> I'm Down my dude!!! Who we going after? what you need done for a clone of that bubba??


lol................... for now you can start by shoveling my driveway.......... its snowing some stupid over here


----------



## theexpress (Feb 1, 2011)

theexpress said:


> first hybridized in 2001...... selected the best real pre 98 bubba kush female that was gifted to me from b.o.g. and crossed that to my rez. dog east coast sour diesel in bred line male..... from seeds


currently i have the last 8 f4 beans left in the world.... theese were made sometime in 07 after i got released from jail.... late 07-early 08....maybe even it was the summer of 08 i dont recal. i will be making the f5's this year from the best of my stock


----------



## sleeperls93 (Feb 1, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol................... for now you can start by shoveling my driveway.......... its snowing some stupid over here


That's fucked up bro!! lol... but if that's what it takes!! Be there in a bit lol...


----------



## sleeperls93 (Feb 1, 2011)

theexpress said:


> currently i have the last 8 f4 beans left in the world.... theese were made sometime in 07 after i got released from jail.... late 07-early 08....maybe even it was the summer of 08 i dont recal. i will be making the f5's this year from the best of my stock


 wow bro!! Anyway I could get a bean after you breed?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 1, 2011)

damn chi!! you got dudes hanging all over your sacks huh? lol! 

BTW, I gotta spread some rep around to some chumps before it goes back your way, lol

keep shining homie..


----------



## theexpress (Feb 1, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> damn chi!! you got dudes hanging all over your sacks huh? lol!
> 
> BTW, I gotta spread some rep around to some chumps before it goes back your way, lol
> 
> keep shining homie..


 
speaking of nutts i would give my left nutt to be in hawaiian islands now!!!

and you know how it is with the sourkush man you grew it too

were u been bro?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 1, 2011)

theexpress said:


> speaking of nutts i would give my left nutt to be in hawaiian islands now!!!
> 
> and you know how it is with the sourkush man you grew it too
> 
> were u been bro?


been busy working my ass off, among other things. and ya, the SK is the bombdiggitty! gotta give you props on that. weathers been a bit chilly here, in the low 80's, with lots of sunshine. brrrrrrrr it's cold, lol!!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 1, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> been busy working my ass off, among other things. and ya, the SK is the bombdiggitty! gotta give you props on that. weathers been a bit chilly here, in the low 80's, with lots of sunshine. brrrrrrrr it's cold, lol!!


hahahahaha fuck [email protected] been chilly low 80's hahahahahahaha.. i ment to ask ya hows that grinspoon treat ya?


----------



## theexpress (Feb 1, 2011)

ooo i would so trade the sound of 70 mph howling snow wind for the sound of a ukkalaylay right now....... ive never seen lightning during a snowstorm till tonight


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 1, 2011)

theexpress said:


> ooo i would so trade the sound of 70 mph howling snow wind for the sound of a ukkalaylay right now....... ive never seen lightning during a snowstorm till tonight


lol!! it's called an ukulele, lol. 

I hear there's some big storms down by your neck of the woods. ditty's been getting slammed with snowstorms too


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 1, 2011)

theexpress said:


> hahahahaha fuck [email protected] been chilly low 80's hahahahahahaha.. i ment to ask ya hows that grinspoon treat ya?


lol! 

damn dude, didn't quite get to finish off the grinspoon grow. was working day and night and had no time to take care of the guerilla grow. asked kkday to handle it for me but he was "to busy" WTF is up with that huh? lol anyway, haven't been growing since. also today makes 42 daays sober from smoking the herb. I think I can pass a drug test now, lol.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 1, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol!
> 
> damn dude, didn't quite get to finish off the grinspoon grow. was working day and night and had no time to take care of the guerilla grow. asked kkday to handle it for me but he was "to busy" WTF is up with that huh? lol anyway, haven't been growing since. also today makes 42 daays sober from smoking the herb. I think I can pass a drug test now, lol.


ooooooooooooo nooooooooooooo.... kkday too bizzy to water weed?u havent smoked in 42 days??? wtf is going on here lol..... has its blizzarding here you could start growing in the tropics right now lol..... good u been bizzy doe.... least u got a legal job


----------



## sleeperls93 (Feb 2, 2011)

Damn!! look what I've turned into, a nuttryder? just for some sour.....? fuck that!
Yo Ak!! How about one of your awesome updates?


----------



## poplars (Feb 2, 2011)

sleeperls93 said:


> Damn!! look what I've turned into, a nuttryder? just for some sour.....? fuck that!
> Yo Ak!! How about one of your awesome updates?


well seeing as nobody else has it, or is going to give it out, that nut-dryer job is your best bet imo!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 2, 2011)

poplars said:


> well seeing as nobody else has it, or is going to give it out, that nut-dryer job is your best bet imo!


Lol im supposed to be on the list. and Doc G, how do you feel bein sober over a month, i havnt made it over a week since i started, but i really wanna try n stop for a little to see if my sober adult mind is the same as my high adult mind.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 2, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol im supposed to be on the list. and Doc G, how do you feel bein sober over a month, i havnt made it over a week since i started, but i really wanna try n stop for a little to see if my sober adult mind is the same as my high adult mind.


 Hey tgss. The first couple weeks was kinda tough to tell you the truth, but after that, it was all gravy. And I feel pretty good being sober. one thing I have noticed is My sense of smell works much better. My mind is also a bit clearer. Whenever I used to smoke before, my mind would race alot and 1000's of different thoughts would go thru my head all at once. That doesn't happen anymore.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 2, 2011)

cool, what about taste? and do u miss toking at all?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 2, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> cool, what about taste? and do u miss toking at all?


 My sense of taste works much, much better. And I do miss smoking, but I'm not really jonesing like I thought I would. The first couple weeks was really tough though, but once you get past that, it's easy. Couple of my friends smoke the killer right in front of me, and surprisingly, I don't have the urge.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 2, 2011)

lol, you see how interested i am in sobriety. i haven't felt what a sober mind feels like since i was like 15.. whenever u do smoke again, your gonna be out of it lol.


----------



## poplars (Feb 2, 2011)

I just don't have enough shit to do to keep my mind off blazing.. I can take 2 days off easy, but after that it becomes ridiculously hard because I don't have something to do at any given moment in the day....

plus its not like I'm out of bud having to quit, I have enough bud to last a year easily, and I'm just trying to re-establish how often I want to use this wonderful substance in my life...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 2, 2011)

poplars said:


> I just don't have enough shit to do to keep my mind off blazing.. I can take 2 days off easy, but after that it becomes ridiculously hard because I don't have something to do at any given moment in the day....
> 
> plus its not like I'm out of bud having to quit, I have enough bud to last a year easily, and I'm just trying to re-establish how often I want to use this wonderful substance in my life...


 i feel you on that plus my whole hood smokes bud. so i am always asked to partake in the activity. i tried to quit before and got mad at yself because i was so bored. so i rolled up a blunt n sparked it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 2, 2011)

poplars said:


> I just don't have enough shit to do to keep my mind off blazing.. I can take 2 days off easy, but after that it becomes ridiculously hard because I don't have something to do at any given moment in the day....


ya, you hit it right on the nose for anyone who wants to try and stop smoking for awhile, you gotta find something to keep you occupied and busy. for me it was working all day and all night and what little free time I had, I'd go surfing and if there was no waves, I'd go stand-up paddle boarding. So that made it much easier for me to refrain from burning the herbs.


----------



## poplars (Feb 2, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya, you hit it right on the nose for anyone who wants to try and stop smoking for awhile, you gotta find something to keep you occupied and busy. for me it was working all day and all night and what little free time I had, I'd go surfing and if there was no waves, I'd go stand-up paddle boarding. So that made it much easier for me to refrain from burning the herbs.


yeah I'm gonna have to get my ass in college it seems to be the only way I could keep myself busy... shits just fucked up because I'm not driving yet and money just isn't there... its lame how college is in america...

oh well guess I'm gonna just enjoy this while it lasts..


----------



## theexpress (Feb 2, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hey tgss. The first couple weeks was kinda tough to tell you the truth, but after that, it was all gravy. And I feel pretty good being sober. one thing I have noticed is My sense of smell works much better. My mind is also a bit clearer. Whenever I used to smoke before, my mind would race alot and 1000's of different thoughts would go thru my head all at once. That doesn't happen anymore.


lol funny you say that doc.. cuzz if i donmt smoke i have 1000's of thoughts raceing threw my head... weed slows everything down for me and puts shit into perspective... also helps very much with my slight anger problem


----------



## theexpress (Feb 2, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya, you hit it right on the nose for anyone who wants to try and stop smoking for awhile, you gotta find something to keep you occupied and busy. for me it was working all day and all night and what little free time I had, I'd go surfing and if there was no waves, I'd go stand-up paddle boarding. So that made it much easier for me to refrain from burning the herbs.


awww man when you gonna get back on the wagon????? YOUR NOT DONE FOR GOOD ARE YA?? i would still cultivate a lil some some for profit....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 2, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya, you hit it right on the nose for anyone who wants to try and stop smoking for awhile, you gotta find something to keep you occupied and busy. for me it was working all day and all night and what little free time I had, I'd go surfing and if there was no waves, I'd go stand-up paddle boarding. So that made it much easier for me to refrain from burning the herbs.


Lol, i went from being all into your post and then u started talkin waves n i got lost in thought.. i cant swim but its the wether i was dreaming about.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 2, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah I'm gonna have to get my ass in college it seems to be the only way I could keep myself busy... shits just fucked up because I'm not driving yet and money just isn't there... its lame how college is in america...
> 
> oh well guess I'm gonna just enjoy this while it lasts..


lol you think you can go to a college and get away from drugs???? hahahahahaha comeon pops.... thats has nieve has those who think theres no drugs in jail


----------



## theexpress (Feb 2, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, i went from being all into your post and then u started talkin waves n i got lost in thought.. i cant swim but its the wether i was dreaming about.


dude i havent been swimming in years man..................... i used to love swimming has a lil fat kid...... my favorite excercise.. i would be in the pool for hours... untill my fucking skin looked like old man skin and the bottoms of my feet would bleed...... and the chlorine would burn the shit outta my sores.. but i still stayed in da water..


----------



## theexpress (Feb 2, 2011)

looking out my window today looks like we got a good 18 inches or more of snow... and its gonna snow again tonight


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 2, 2011)

Lol @ Chi, college might turn pops out. 
Pops haeu tried getting loans n grantts financial aid n shyt. my family was broke as shit and i still ended up in college for a year(never went to class dropped out) college aint for me. but if its for u, you can get in. fuck a car apply far away from home so u can be on ya own doin ya own thing.


----------



## poplars (Feb 2, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol you think you can go to a college and get away from drugs???? hahahahahaha comeon pops.... thats has nieve has those who think theres no drugs in jail


no I think I can go to college to give me something to do so I don't have to blaze every day because of sheer boredom. I'm not escaping it, I'm replacing it with something to do ......


because if I really wanted to escape from it's existence entirely I'd have myself a huge problem with the 10+ jars of bud I have .....

I just don't want to smoke every day, it's got way old and it isn't very fun for me anymore because I don't feel like I'm accomplishing anything but perpetuating this existence...




TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol @ Chi, college might turn pops out.
> Pops haeu tried getting loans n grantts financial aid n shyt. my family was broke as shit and i still ended up in college for a year(never went to class dropped out) college aint for me. but if its for u, you can get in. fuck a car apply far away from home so u can be on ya own doin ya own thing.


the problem is I still want to be able to grow.. .and this is the only place I can grow right now... so I'd have to drive back and fourth to be able to grow here.. it makes shit a lot more complicated.. if weed lasted years with 0 degredation then I'd be good.. keep a jar for a few years and shit...

it's getting pretty frustrating.. I'm gonna have to give up SOMETHING no matter what I do...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 2, 2011)

poplars said:


> no I think I can go to college to give me something to do so I don't have to blaze every day because of sheer boredom. I'm not escaping it, I'm replacing it with something to do ......
> 
> 
> because if I really wanted to escape from it's existence entirely I'd have myself a huge problem with the 10+ jars of bud I have .....
> ...


lol they gonna turn you out to binge drinking, wild sex orgies, and all kinds of club drugs, hallucinagens and ect.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 2, 2011)

damn i wish ida went to college......... or even grduate high school lol


----------



## poplars (Feb 2, 2011)

theexpress said:


> damn i wish ida went to college......... or even grduate high school lol


its never too late if you get the inspiriation... if the inspiration isn't there, there's no point in going...

my values are strong as far as cannabis in my life, nothing else really has a place in it... I just need something to do.. .and I'm not some manual laborer go work all day kinda thing, I need something of substance and meaning to fill my day...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 2, 2011)

man pops i feel you man, i remember when smoking was fun, i would laugh n shit.. now its like a routine instead.


----------



## poplars (Feb 2, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> man pops i feel you man, i remember when smoking was fun, i would laugh n shit.. now its like a routine instead.


I still get glimpses of those times...but only when I take a day off and shit... it seems that college is the only logical choice for me at this point... I definitely don't want to settle down with some 9 to 5 job.... that'd be fuckin lame at this point as I haven't done anything significant with my life... but meh.. its a whole bunch of confusion and misdirected priorities.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 2, 2011)

go to college man. because seriously if u dont life is gonna suck unless u dont mind living check to check. im thinkin of goin back to school i dont wanna be who i am now 4ever is the main reason.


----------



## poplars (Feb 2, 2011)

yeah I really don't think there is any /not/ going to college in my agenda... I just am having issues with how I can achieve it and still grow at the same time.. .it seems to be nearly impossible and i'm not gonna grow indoor bud...I stick with the best ....

so I guess I'm gonna have to get used to paying for gas, driving across ice.... etc.....lol the only alternative is live in the town where the college is at... either not grow or have my mom take over the grow which wouldn't be that bad but I think things are going better since I've been running the show...

either way it's complicated.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 2, 2011)

Online education might be your answer. seriously.


----------



## poplars (Feb 2, 2011)

nah I can't learn online for shit... plus I need there to be a definite barrier between home and school, just helps my brain out a lot....

I think I'm gonna have to work out a hybrid plan between those two plans I put up there...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 2, 2011)

man we got like 2 feet of snow last night!!! most shit is closed


----------



## theexpress (Feb 2, 2011)

look what i found.............http://www.marijuanareviews.com/sour-kush-homegrow-stapleface-5288.html


----------



## NONHater (Feb 2, 2011)

DNA jack your shit?


----------



## poplars (Feb 2, 2011)

jacked the name... they don't got the real shit....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 2, 2011)

that is the same damn color as my SK was. cool. bsides the other stuff.


----------



## howak47 (Feb 2, 2011)

yea theres also some kind of sourkush in hightimes this month


----------



## howak47 (Feb 2, 2011)

for those of you that want to vote for my contest video this month(upsidedown bong hit) i would really appreciat it got till the 15th and this time there is only 6 people in this contest so maybe i will win this one thanks to everyone http://www.soundronearmy.com/


----------



## howak47 (Feb 2, 2011)

bout to go tie up the blue cheese buds they cant hold there selfs up anymore !!! this is going to be fun


----------



## poplars (Feb 2, 2011)

howak47 said:


> yea theres also some kind of sourkush in hightimes this month


lol for real? link?


----------



## theexpress (Feb 2, 2011)

howak47 said:


> yea theres also some kind of sourkush in hightimes this month


your kidding lol it better be mines


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 2, 2011)

it aint yours.. i seen that one too. i was gonna show u but i figure u was tired of seein all da sourkush's. but there are alot floating around in cali clinics..


----------



## howak47 (Feb 2, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> it aint yours.. i seen that one too. i was gonna show u but i figure u was tired of seein all da sourkush's. but there are alot floating around in cali clinics..


 yea thats why i didnt say anything kinda forgot iam real temped to send hightimes some real sk pics maybe they will put them in therer


----------



## howak47 (Feb 2, 2011)

poplars said:


> lol for real? link?


 its in the actual magazine not sure about a link to it


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 2, 2011)

You should yo, just make sure u put OG Sour Kush, or Chitown Sour Kush. maybe cobra kush.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 2, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> You should yo, just make sure u put OG Sour Kush, or Chitown Sour Kush. maybe cobra kush.


chitowns sourkush...... aka" da real one"................


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 2, 2011)

Da Real SourKush.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 2, 2011)

i need to get the cannaboid content tested


----------



## theexpress (Feb 2, 2011)

the real one... bubba pheno....








diesel pheno.............


----------



## poplars (Feb 2, 2011)

aw common I got better pics than th at..

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/IMG_1912.jpg
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/IMG_1907.jpg
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture458.jpg
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture460.jpg
I would love to know the cannabinoid content....


----------



## theexpress (Feb 2, 2011)

poplars said:


> aw common I got better pics than th at..
> 
> http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/IMG_1912.jpg
> http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/IMG_1907.jpg
> ...


the outdoor bubba pheno......


----------



## poplars (Feb 2, 2011)

oh let me pull up a diesel pic...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 2, 2011)

she gotta be 20 something percent thc....... with a nice amount of other shit to


----------



## theexpress (Feb 2, 2011)

choice ass nugg of the bubba pheno!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 2, 2011)

look at those fat fucking heads on those trichomes!!!!! you can hardly se any green at all!!!


----------



## poplars (Feb 2, 2011)

yeah for fuckin real its so out of this world....


I don't have any diesel pheno pics uploaded atm...will upload some tomorrow because my other comp is all shut down and i'm a lazy bastard...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 2, 2011)

next sk grow i will be making some dry sift hash aka kief.... i gotta get a fine, small peace of silk so i can fashion a kief box..


----------



## poplars (Feb 2, 2011)

theexpress said:


> next sk grow i will be making some dry sift hash aka kief.... i gotta get a fine, small peace of silk so i can fashion a kief box..


that reminds me I got a lil handful of sk shake today and put it on top of my old grinders sifting screen... came out with a NICE bit of golden kief... from a method that would usually yeild more green kief, this stuff came out perfect. i'll post that pic with the diesel pheno pic tomorrow...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 2, 2011)

poplars said:


> that reminds me I got a lil handful of sk shake today and put it on top of my old grinders sifting screen... came out with a NICE bit of golden kief... from a method that would usually yeild more green kief, this stuff came out perfect. i'll post that pic with the diesel pheno pic tomorrow...


lol ooo you dont gotta tell me i know the sourkush is mighty fine for keefin............... the shit comes out sparkley has fuck////


----------



## poplars (Feb 2, 2011)

most kiefy shake of any strain i've ever seen in my life... bet your ass it's the best for [email protected]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 2, 2011)

imho opinion though not the strongest in cannaboid% like bho or iso real finely sifted and pressed kief hash is the best tasteing shit ever even more so then bubble and i think that is cuzz it doesnt get wet.. love me some bubble though to


----------



## theexpress (Feb 2, 2011)

it just slices like cheese^^^^


----------



## poplars (Feb 2, 2011)

so far that first batch of bubble I made was the best hash I've ever had in my life.... tons of hits out of a tiny chunk... gets you hella stoned... but man nothing tops the straight ground bud of sk...nothing.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 2, 2011)

poplars said:


> so far that first batch of bubble I made was the best hash I've ever had in my life.... tons of hits out of a tiny chunk... gets you hella stoned... but man nothing tops the straight ground bud of sk...nothing.


dude sometimes man for no reason at all when its in season i might just bust out a huge one gallon jar of sourkush and stick my nose in the jar and just smell!!!!!!!!!! mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm i love that shit.... the diesel puts off a nice smell to..


----------



## poplars (Feb 2, 2011)

theexpress said:


> dude sometimes man for no reason at all when its in season i might just bust out a huge one gallon jar of sourkush and stick my nose in the jar and just smell!!!!!!!!!! mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm i love that shit.... the diesel puts off a nice smell to..


yeah the diesel smells crazy it's fruity but diesel at the same time....

I love the smell of the bubba pheno... that green pheno I got smells so fucking dank I compulsively smell the ground bud all the time and ahhhhhhh


----------



## theexpress (Feb 2, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah the diesel smells crazy it's fruity but diesel at the same time....
> 
> I love the smell of the bubba pheno... that green pheno I got smells so fucking dank I compulsively smell the ground bud all the time and ahhhhhhh


yeah see i knew it wasnt just me lol.... your a freak just like me... no joke doe i love that smell, that taste, that high...... i havent tasted bubba pheno sk in like 2 months or better... smoked some disel recently though.....

actually its been longer then that way longer cuzz i been smoking sr8 bubba kush from cali for 2 months


----------



## poplars (Feb 2, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yeah see i knew it wasnt just me lol.... your a freak just like me... no joke doe i love that smell, that taste, that high...... i havent tasted bubba pheno sk in like 2 months or better... smoked some disel recently though.....
> 
> actually its been longer then that way longer cuzz i been smoking sr8 bubba kush from cali for 2 months


that's way too fucking long for the breeder of his own strain to not have it!!!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 2, 2011)

poplars said:


> that's way too fucking long for the breeder of his own strain to not have it!!!


yeah ur telling me


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 2, 2011)

theexpress said:


> awww man when you gonna get back on the wagon????? YOUR NOT DONE FOR GOOD ARE YA?? i would still cultivate a lil some some for profit....


nah man, I'm not done for good. just taking a little hiatus for now. to busy to be growing and I wanna stay sober from the herbs for awhile too. once I start smoking, all I wanna do is smoke. not good, lol. when I get some free time, I'll start growing again. I still got a bunch of seeds I haven't touched. also still got a few jars of herb I haven't touched in awhile either. they're just in hibernation mode. doing a long, long cure, lol!


----------



## sleeperls93 (Feb 2, 2011)

wow!! Those nugs look amazing!! chitown, how can i get on that list? Nothing in life is free.. let me know...
I started growing after my wife left me, to deal with the stress, now I have to much bud, lol... need to chill from smoking for a while..Yo pop, go to school brother, you wont regret it; if you have to stop growing, or scale it down, so be it, college is worth it; just make sure you know what you want to major in, so you dont waste time...


----------



## jeb5304 (Feb 3, 2011)

prob a while. yer at the end of list. i could prob breed a copycat version faster lol. i should do it. cali conn bubba bx x res priv sour diesel. prolly wouldnt be a bad try.maybe ill do it. then compare. ill send ya beans howak.pops and chi.
for realz brotha get on them.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 3, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> prob a while. yer at the end of list. i could prob breed a copycat version faster lol. i should do it. cali conn bubba bx x res priv sour diesel. prolly wouldnt be a bad try.maybe ill do it. then compare. ill send ya beans howak.pops and chi.
> for realz brotha get on them.


 i bet that cross would be nasty as hell, in a good way!


----------



## poplars (Feb 3, 2011)

I'd say good luck breeding a copy cat version because chitown straight got lucky as fuck getting this cross as amazing and stable as it is.... plus the bubba kush he used is pretty much impossible to find nowadays....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 3, 2011)

if u look around, the pre 98 bubba from cali con is ill as shit, trich's are amazing, and the headband x OG cross i have dog rivals sk is frostyness.


----------



## poplars (Feb 3, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> if u look around, the pre 98 bubba from cali con is ill as shit, trich's are amazing, and the headband x OG cross i have dog rivals sk is frostyness.


yeah but it's not the same pre98 bubba.. chitown got bog's pre98 bubba kush. the pre98 on cali connection isn't from bog.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 3, 2011)

Related, or not? because the original pre 98 bubba was a clone only, BOG's pre98 bubba was not so the rumors are that cali con nbred BOG's bubba. i still dont believe in a super strain, anythng that is here was here before. chi just had an eye in breeding out those good qualites.. if i had the space and time or even if you had the space and time we could do the same with proper selection and what not. 
imagine if the sativa was something else instead of Rez's Sour Diesel.. coulda been more incredible


----------



## poplars (Feb 3, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Related, or not? because the original pre 98 bubba was a clone only, BOG's pre98 bubba was not so the rumors are that cali con nbred BOG's bubba. i still dont believe in a super strain, anythng that is here was here before. chi just had an eye in breeding out those good qualites.. if i had the space and time or even if you had the space and time we could do the same with proper selection and what not.
> imagine if the sativa was something else instead of Rez's Sour Diesel.. coulda been more incredible


I believe there are certain strains you will get a 'god' strain out of.... not that there aren't other strains on the same level.. just that they're so unattainable and hard to find that you might as well call it rare as fuck and nearly impossible to find.

I haven't read anything saying the cali connection pre-98 bubba kush has any relation to bogs pre98 bubba. I kinda doubt there's any relation because it seems like there was a lil competition back then with bubba kush...

all I know is SK is the best shit I've ever had. the only strain that ever came close was this outdoor hindu kush grown up here.... but it wasn't as crystally and the high wasn't as intense, it was mainly a ridiculous downer high... 

lots of people would prefer that chitowns sk is nothing special, because that means they're not missing out on anything... but from personal experience I say anyone that hasn't tried this and thinks they've tried the best IS most definitely missing out on something big....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 3, 2011)

i feel you, i dont doubt the incredibility at all. i just cant believe nature picked a fave. i mean outstnding breeding is another story. kinda like how chi said Corleone Kush is incredibly close to sk its all about the breeding and the traits you want to breed out. but you know its all a mystery im startin to really not believe the the hype and just try things out and see, couldn't hurt. hell they charge too much for the genetics nowadays.


----------



## poplars (Feb 3, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i feel you, i dont doubt the incredibility at all. i just cant believe nature picked a fave. i mean outstnding breeding is another story. kinda like how chi said Corleone Kush is incredibly close to sk its all about the breeding and the traits you want to breed out. but you know its all a mystery im startin to really not believe the the hype and just try things out and see, couldn't hurt. hell they charge too much for the genetics nowadays.


yeah I agree with that.... I don't think nature picked a fave... though I think it was partway by chance... chitown picked two strains and bred them very specifically to attain an amazing strain....

its just hard to find strains with strong traits to breed with eachother... if there were more professional breeders out there that hold themselves to high standards we'd see a LOT more strains like SK... but because it isn't that way, strains like SK are very rare...

I mean I live in northern california, I see the best strains on earth pass through in the form of clones and shit my buddies have grown over the years... and I've NEVER seen a plant like sour kush grown outdoors here.... not even close. it has a higher crystal count than any bud I've ever seen grown outside... the only thing that came close was my buddies blue headband... but it still doesn't even compare....

sweet god was very crystally like sour kush, but the high wasn't even comparable, the trichomes on the shake weren't comparable... it does match it in amazing smell though...

so what I'm trying to convey here is that if I've tried nearly all the best shit worth trying.. and sour kush still comes out on top... that's saying something about the way strains are nowadays.... I mean I'd love to find more strains that are even on par with it... as I only like growing the top grade shit you know... but so far I haven't found a single strain that matches it...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2011)

good luck finding pre 98 bubba that i used that was in circulation a DECADE AGO.... and thanx to bushy older grower for the plug


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> if u look around, the pre 98 bubba from cali con is ill as shit, trich's are amazing, and the headband x OG cross i have dog rivals sk is frostyness.


may i see a macro shot of the fake headband x og kush?


----------



## jeb5304 (Feb 3, 2011)

Knew that would stir up sum stufff lol. Well Ima do this cross ill hook y'all with the beans so we can see how I did when rdy. 
I'd never claim it to be chitowns. It will be known as Jebz SKA. Sour kush attempt. Lol


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Related, or not? because the original pre 98 bubba was a clone only, BOG's pre98 bubba was not so the rumors are that cali con nbred BOG's bubba. i still dont believe in a super strain, anythng that is here was here before. chi just had an eye in breeding out those good qualites.. if i had the space and time or even if you had the space and time we could do the same with proper selection and what not.
> imagine if the sativa was something else instead of Rez's Sour Diesel.. coulda been more incredible


were did you hear theese rumors??? if anything cali connect prolly got a bx2 of ghs bubba


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 3, 2011)

theexpress said:


> were did you hear theese rumors??? if anything cali connect prolly got a bx2 of ghs bubba


Well after speaking to swerve before i bought these pre 98 bubbas this is what he told me i can also go and cut and paste what he said.
\
The pre 98 bubba clone was crossed with afghani 1 from homegrown fantaseeds to make bx1s then from the bx1s he took the male closest to the bubba and crossed it with a pre 98 bubba clone to make bx2s so that bogs talk and ghs bubba talk could get laid to rest...


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Feb 3, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Well after speaking to swerve before i bought these pre 98 bubbas this is what he told me i can also go and cut and paste what he said.
> \
> The pre 98 bubba clone was crossed with afghani 1 from homegrown fantaseeds to make bx1s then from the bx1s he took the male closest to the bubba and crossed it with a pre 98 bubba clone to make bx2s so that bogs talk and ghs bubba talk could get laid to rest...


Damnit i was jus about to add this +rep pops


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 3, 2011)

DOG. under a 400 watt. and we can just say its OG Kush x (Sour Diesel x OG Kush)


theexpress said:


> may i see a macro shot of the fake headband x og kush?


----------



## poplars (Feb 3, 2011)

that's nic eand all but it doesn't rival the sk in trichome count.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Well after speaking to swerve before i bought these pre 98 bubbas this is what he told me i can also go and cut and paste what he said.
> \
> The pre 98 bubba clone was crossed with afghani 1 from homegrown fantaseeds to make bx1s then from the bx1s he took the male closest to the bubba and crossed it with a pre 98 bubba clone to make bx2s so that bogs talk and ghs bubba talk could get laid to rest...


 
naw thats not the real bubba then.... im rolling with bog all day on this one.. the cat is retired from slinging seeds to the general public but is highly active in the cali club sceane....

thats not real pre 98 bubba... and real pre 98 bubba is whats in my sk


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2011)

this is how it works........ you can only make fem. seeds from a clone only strain.... that is done be forcing it to herm.. all these beans will be s1's...... no males........... to get males he used a afghani.... wich broke away from the genetic code of the true pre 98 bubba.... then he tried to find the male wich best took after that particuler example of bubba {wich it will never be the exact same} and tried to come up with some shit he calls pre 98 bubba just cuzz its got some of that in it....


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2011)

i think this.....







is kiefier then this........


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 3, 2011)

theexpress said:


> naw thats not the real bubba then.... im rolling with bog all day on this one.. the cat is retired from slinging seeds to the general public but is highly active in the cali club sceane....
> 
> thats not real pre 98 bubba... and real pre 98 bubba is whats in my sk


 Now how the hell you are gonna say that?
That would mean alot of bxs are not bxs if what you say is true.
He took the clone only pre 98 hit it with afghani 1 pollen got seeds took the seeds from that and found the best looking male that represent the mom and crossed it to get bx1s and did it again with bx1 male to pre 98 mom(same mom) to get the bx2
he has s1s of pre 98 bubba kush as well


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 3, 2011)

So you telling me every breeder not pollen chucker like what we are doing are lying about the bxs they have then because subcool,alphakronick,swerve,rez everyone of them do this to get bxs


----------



## sleeperls93 (Feb 3, 2011)

is that second example cali con's pre 98??


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> So you telling me every breeder not pollen chucker like what we are doing are lying about the bxs they have then because subcool,alphakronick,swerve,rez everyone of them do this to get bxs


its not the same!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he added afghani pollin to it wich broke away from what it already was.... ALL MY BEANS I GOT FROM BOG BACK IN 01 WERE FEMALE BUBBAS... I GOT THE REAL ONE.... and i think your confused in what your saying... nobody is lieng just u confused doggie


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2011)

If you want to preserve the properties of a certain plant, very often this is done by inbreeding. By just backcrossing the children with the mother and later grandmother, these children will more and more look like the mother. After 6 times of backcrossing the plant will look very much like the (grand, grand.....) grandmother, whereas after 20 time of backcrossing the new plant will be genetically almost identical to the (grand, grand.....) grandmother. A much-made error is that growers think that in this way they will create a plant that will be on all important points homozygous and therefore true breeders. This is not the case! The plant that is created will genetically be like the (grand, grand.....) grandmother. And if this grandmother was no true breeder her offspring will also not be like this. If you want to create a stable line you need to use selective breeding for a number of generations.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 3, 2011)

theexpress said:


> its not the same!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he added afghani pollin to it wich broke away from what it already was.... ALL MY BEANS I GOT FROM BOG BACK IN 01 WERE FEMALE BUBBAS... I GOT THE REAL ONE.... and i think your confused in what your saying... nobody is lieng just u confused doggie


 Im not confused at all..How the hell you mack backcross seeds then.From every breeder(not pollen chucker) i spoke with this is how they make back cross seeds.Alphakronick who has the article on how he made snowdawg bx beans says he crossed it with a male spacequeen then found what represented the snowdawg the most and made bx1s after years of work not one and he damn near scrapped his whole garden for that.
Okay so what you say contradicts every breeder on how to make back crosses then.Im sorry but im going with professional breeders.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Im not confused at all..How the hell you mack backcross seeds then.From every breeder(not pollen chucker) i spoke with this is how they make back cross seeds.Alphakronick who has the article on how he made snowdawg bx beans says he crossed it with a male spacequeen then found what represented the snowdawg the most and made bx1s after years of work not one and he damn near scrapped his whole garden for that.
> Okay so what you say contradicts every breeder on how to make back crosses then.Im sorry but im going with professional breeders.


 
lol for what ur telling me to be true caliu connect woulda had to make atleast f20's for there shit to be identical to the real pre 98 bubba.. and stop calling me a pollin chuker dont mix me up with what your doing in yourlil closet jack..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 3, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol for what ur telling me to be true caliu connect woulda had to make atleast f20's for there shit to be identical to the real pre 98 bubba.. and stop calling me a pollin chuker dont mix me up with what your doing in yourlil closet jack..


My man you are a pollen chucker not to be confused with breeding you took two strains from other breeders and made a hybrid that does not make you a breeder it makes you a pollen swinger you just so happened to swing pollen from two good strains thats all.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> My man you are a pollen chucker not to be confused with breeding you took two strains from other breeders and made a hybrid that does not make you a breeder it makes you a pollen swinger you just so happened to swing pollen from two good strains thats all.


lol .... I STARTED THIS MA FUCKEN SOURKUSH SHIT.... AND DISS DA MA FUKKEN THANX I GET?? LOLOLOLOL you a sad ass lil nigga man... maybe there is a god and he knew you wasnt deserving of the sourkush..... tryna hate on my breeding skills when you cant even germ beans proper... kick rocks jo....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 3, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol .... I STARTED THIS MA FUCKEN SOURKUSH SHIT.... AND DISS DA MA FUKKEN THANX I GET?? LOLOLOLOL you a sad ass lil nigga man... maybe there is a god and he knew you wasnt deserving of the sourkush..... tryna hate on my breeding skills when you cant even germ beans proper... kick rocks jo....


Trust me not hating on YOur POLLEN CHUCKING skills at all and the funny thing is your seed was the only one that didnt germ in years so trust i know what im doing.Far from little my g you might have all these lil niggas hanging on yo nuts but not me i turned down your clone offer because i dont want to deal with the shit i could have just said ill wait for you to plug me with clones if i wanted be serious nig.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 3, 2011)

You calling yourself a breeder and dont even know what a backcross involves lmao..Im done


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Trust me not hating on YOur POLLEN CHUCKING skills at all and the funny thing is your seed was the only one that didnt germ in years so trust i know what im doing.Far from little my g you might have all these lil niggas hanging on yo nuts but not me i turned down your clone offer because i dont want to deal with the shit i could have just said ill wait for you to plug me with clones if i wanted be serious nig.


whine whine whine.... relax amy WHINEhouse..... just so you know all the rest of your cali connect gear that you think is soo authentic like the tahoe and what not was all hit up with sfv og male pollin


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2011)

dude i still got pm's of you admitting YOU fucked up on germing....... keep playing


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 3, 2011)

theexpress said:


> whine whine whine.... relax amy WHINEhouse..... just so you know all the rest of your cali connect gear that you think is soo authentic like the tahoe and what not was all hit up with sfv og male pollin


Trust me i knew all about it before i purchased it i know whats crossed with what.


----------



## genuity (Feb 3, 2011)

................................................................


----------



## poplars (Feb 3, 2011)

lol @ sour kush and pollen chucking.. I"d like to see you pollen chuck anything even close to as good as this... I don't think it's pollen chucking to pick your m ales and females carefully. that's breeding.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 3, 2011)

theexpress said:


> dude i still got pm's of you admitting YOU fucked up on germing....... keep playing


Nigga post it i said i put it in water it sunk to the bottom then after a day i put it in soil and it never did nothing every other seed i did it to is up and growing.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2011)

poplars said:


> lol @ sour kush and pollen chucking.. I"d like to see you pollen chuck anything even close to as good as this... I don't think it's pollen chucking to pick your m ales and females carefully. that's breeding.


what people i think dont understand is i start thinking about my crosses from the gate... i pick the best pheno from the best strains that i think will mesh well togather.......... and then take it from there.... i had too weed out some phenos here and there too... it takes time and effort to do this shit.... if it didnt and i was just pollin chucking i woulda had mad new crosses by now... but i dont stop doing anything untill its done right....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 3, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i think this.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like i said, just as frost, just no flash when i used the cam. and thats a fresh cut bud. it aint driend n cured to have a nice look.


----------



## poplars (Feb 3, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> like i said, just as frost, just no flash when i used the cam. and thats a fresh cut bud. it aint driend n cured to have a nice look.


get a pic of a dried bud and I bet it still wont compare to my bubba sk outdoor 

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture458.jpg


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Nigga post it i said i put it in water it sunk to the bottom then after a day i put it in soil and it never did nothing every other seed i did it to is up and growing.


lol you gonna try and pull my card huh???? ok.... and i got more to..... 

*wyteberrywidow* 






View Profile 





View Forum Posts 





Private Message 





View Journal Entries 





View Articles 





Add as Contact 






Marijuana EXPERT *Mr. Ganja*












































 Join Date Aug 2008 Location The city where york is new Duke.. Posts 10,531 

*




Re: Fuckk *

Yeaah i know but thanks for the chance of letting me try to grow it.Guess it was my era like i said..Its ll good tho​

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growi...grow-some.html​


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 3, 2011)

it cant compare to yours pops, grown under the sun. with longer and fuller trichs. that wouldnt be fair.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah post what you said too..And thats not all i wrote so dont try to pull card nigga.
How you was gonna give me this and that and all that other bullshit..That was me being nice about it my man


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> like i said, just as frost, just no flash when i used the cam. and thats a fresh cut bud. it aint driend n cured to have a nice look.


in my experiance bud is at its kiefiest when it is wet and ripe......... that was howaks pik.. that was before he got his dank camera has the sk looks waaaay kiefier then shown there.... i just used that has an example cuzz both strains were shown grown indoor and photgraPHED IN LESS THEN IDEAL CONDITIONS...


----------



## poplars (Feb 3, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah post what you said too..And thats not all i wrote so dont try to pull card nigga.
> How you was gonna give me this and that and all that other bullshit..That was me being nice about it my man


lol you just called the greatest strain I've ever had in norcal a result of pollen chucking....

that's straight up idiocy.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2011)

poplars said:


> get a pic of a dried bud and I bet it still wont compare to my bubba sk outdoor
> 
> http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture458.jpg


yeah plus you got a dank ass camera dog!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah post what you said too..And thats not all i wrote so dont try to pull card nigga.
> How you was gonna give me this and that and all that other bullshit..That was me being nice about it my man


post what i said then look even dumber if you wanna...hahaha


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 3, 2011)

poplars said:


> lol you just called the greatest strain I've ever had in norcal a result of pollen chucking....
> 
> that's straight up idiocy.


My man im not even talking to your nut gobbling ass... lmao


----------



## poplars (Feb 3, 2011)

lmfao whatever you say dude. those are the words of an elitist.

or something. I don't get why you think I'm bullshitting here. but that's cool you're nobody to me.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 3, 2011)

theexpress said:


> post what i said then look even dumber if you wanna...hahaha


No it will just make you look like a liar.
How you was going to send me seeds of this,how you gonna get clones from your boy and send it to me,how you dont even want the super lemon haze but yet you are doing a grow with it.


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 3, 2011)

Chill, damn don't get howak's shit cut off.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 3, 2011)

poplars said:


> lmfao whatever you say dude. those are the words of an elitist.
> 
> or something. I don't get why you think I'm bullshitting here. but that's cool you're nobody to me.


And trust you are even less than that to me


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> No it will just make you look like a liar.
> How you was going to send me seeds of this,how you gonna get clones from your boy and send it to me,how you dont even want the super lemon haze but yet you are doing a grow with it.


lol maaaan comeon... post it...... why would i bless you with anything when you said you would just scratch my shit up? lol 

why dont you just gracefully bow back... stop fucking up this epic ass thread..... we dont really have no problems untill you come in here makeing shit all hectic assulting my lil hommie from cali and shit... wtf is wrong with you that kid has more sense in his head then youhave lice on yours jack.... the chitown express will never be rolling threw the buig apple... get lost man... i done told you kick rocks..


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2011)

mane2008 said:


> Chill, damn don't get howak's shit cut off.


that wont happen.. if anything dude should just chill for his own sake... stop rousting up the natives...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 3, 2011)

but it is frosty as hell inside!





and pretty indica dom


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 3, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol maaaan comeon... post it...... why would i bless you with anything when you said you would just scratch my shit up? lol
> 
> why dont you just gracefully bow back... stop fucking up this epic ass thread..... we dont really have no problems untill you come in here makeing shit all hectic assulting my lil hommie from cali and shit... wtf is wrong with you that kid has more sense in his head then youhave lice on yours jack.... the chitown express will never be rolling threw the buig apple... get lost man... i done told you kick rocks..


 I laugh at niggas like you because you just proved how full of shit you are from everybody that already told me.
Im done trust me you wont hear nothing from me in this thread no more.You just proved yourself to me how fake you are duke.I got pms proving that now lmao..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 3, 2011)

You muthafuckas crack me up!


----------



## sleeperls93 (Feb 3, 2011)

oh shit? what happened? I thought you guys was cool? I don't think he ment anything negative by "pollen chuckers" just that chitown isn't a professional breeder...doesn't mean his shit ain't the bomb..
Anway, yo chi, I ordered some seeds last week from the pick and mix... 2 corleone kush, 2 tahoe kush, and 2 chem valley kushes.. hopefully i can get a few females out of this... I almost impulsively purchased some GHS bubba, barney's red diesel, and some dna sour cream; but I pulled back at the last second lol... why buy more, i need to work with wha I have


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> but it is frosty as hell inside!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those pix are much more honerable....... has everything i will say will be taken has bias lemme just say that the strain you got there is kinda in the same range has the sk... i bet it smoked lovely in any way


----------



## poplars (Feb 3, 2011)

sleeperls93 said:


> oh shit? what happened? I thought you guys was cool? I don't think he ment anything negative by "pollen chuckers" just that chitown isn't a professional breeder...doesn't mean his shit ain't the bomb..
> Anway, yo chi, I ordered some seeds last week from the pick and mix... 2 corleone kush, 2 tahoe kush, and 2 chem valley kushes.. hopefully i can get a few females out of this... I almost impulsively purchased some GHS bubba, barney's red diesel, and some dna sour cream; but I pulled back at the last second lol... why buy more, i need to work with wha I have


what does he have to own his own seedbank to be a professional breeder? his strain is better than most 'professional' strains so why would it not be considered so?


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> You muthafuckas crack me up!


what it do baby boo.... send some warmth up this way.. in return ill send some snow.. hahahaha ...

dude thinks people are nutt gripping me when in reality there just nutt gripping the sourkush its funny.. i tell ya what doc.. noone should aspire to be like me or even look up to someone like myself... DONT HOLD NUTTS TO ME LOL..... just behold some of the things i have accomplished in my lifetime


----------



## sleeperls93 (Feb 3, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I laugh at niggas like you because you just proved how full of shit you are from everybody that already told me.
> Im done trust me you wont hear nothing from me in this thread no more.You just proved yourself to me how fake you are duke.I got pms proving that now lmao..


Dude? whats up?? Why all the anger??


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 3, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> You muthafuckas crack me up!


lol
im with you on that!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2011)

god bless howak for this video......... it emphasisis my point soo many times......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KiGKzKxkY4


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol
> im with you on that!


ooooo you laffin at me huh??? you think shits funny???? i need to crack a smile to now.. WHAT SIZE IS THEM SHOES YOU GOT ON???? lolol


----------



## sleeperls93 (Feb 3, 2011)

theexpress said:


> what it do baby boo.... send some warmth up this way.. in return ill send some snow.. hahahaha ...
> 
> dude thinks people are nutt gripping me when in reality there just nutt gripping the sourkush its funny.. i tell ya what doc.. noone should aspire to be like me or even look up to someone like myself... DONT HOLD NUTTS TO ME LOL..... just behold some of the things i have accomplished in my lifetime


I don't know what's going on with y'all; the way I see it, if chi want to send a seed my way, cool! if not, I'm perfecly happy with the genetics available online... I'm not a pot snob, I can appreciate all strains... I love weed, so it don't matter to me....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 3, 2011)

yea chi it smoked like a champ. n hell yea the shit is funny, should kept it private but hell it bumped the thread n it provides entertainment.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2011)

sleeperls93 said:


> I don't know what's going on with y'all; the way I see it, if chi want to send a seed my way, cool! if not, I'm perfecly happy with the genetics available online... I'm not a pot snob, I can appreciate all strains... I love weed, so it don't matter to me....


nothing is comming your way.......... dont hold ya breath


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yea chi it smoked like a champ. n hell yea the shit is funny, should kept it private but hell it bumped the thread n it provides entertainment.


sooo uh did you save me some or wha? lol you didnt keep her around.... i would have kept her


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 3, 2011)

sleeperls93 said:


> I don't know what's going on with y'all; the way I see it, if chi want to send a seed my way, cool! if not, I'm perfecly happy with the genetics available online... I'm not a pot snob, I can appreciate all strains... I love weed, so it don't matter to me....





theexpress said:


> nothing is comming your way.......... dont hold ya breath


 Lmmfao!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 3, 2011)

remember i had the whole situation, i had a mom tho. but i got 1 seed going now, hope its a female, then imma have to hit it wit some pollen from my hindu male.. n start back crossin n eventually have something close as a seed.. cuz it was by far my fave. nice to feel like u got somethin reliable to sit on. i'd take a male and hit it wit all my bitches tho.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Lmmfao!!!


lol i knew YOU would appreciate that haha


----------



## sleeperls93 (Feb 3, 2011)

theexpress said:


> nothing is comming your way.......... dont hold ya breath


haha, that's cool bro!!! Still like the thread.... I wasn't especting anything anyway.. why should i? There is better shit out there, and always will be...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 3, 2011)

uhh oh.......


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2011)

sleeperls93 said:


> haha, that's cool bro!!! Still like the thread.... I wasn't especting anything anyway.. why should i? There is better shit out there, and always will be...


lol good to see you have a sense of humor too........ now kick rocks!!!! lol naw j/k you can stay... enjoy the fruit of ten years of work


----------



## sleeperls93 (Feb 3, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol i knew YOU would appreciate that haha


No biggie at all!! I gets paper regardless so it don't matter!! Haha!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2011)

sleeperls93 said:


> No biggie at all!! I gets paper regardless so it don't matter!! Haha!


lemme hold down some paper till my income taxes come in... hahahaha


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 3, 2011)

sleeperls93 said:


> No biggie at all!! I gets paper regardless so it don't matter!! Haha!


tell em sleeper! ballin!


----------



## sleeperls93 (Feb 3, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lemme hold down some paper till my income taxes come in... hahahaha


Fuck taxes! I give mself a refund whenever I want!! not once a year lol!!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> tell em sleeper! ballin!


lol stop playin with me for i sell your you new puppy to the chinease buffett around da way... lol or better yet micheal vick....


----------



## sleeperls93 (Feb 3, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> tell em sleeper! ballin!


 G gggggg g-unit!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2011)

sleeperls93 said:


> Fuck taxes! I give mself a refund whenever I want!! not once a year lol!!


thats right and remeber where you cop your merch from... dont fuck with young chief or i will make sure all your rocks be brittle lol


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2011)

sleeperls93 said:


> G gggggg g-unit!!!!


 

hahahahahaha gggggggg g-u NOT lol sorry couldnt resist


----------



## sleeperls93 (Feb 3, 2011)

theexpress said:


> thats right and remeber where you cop your merch from... dont fuck with young chief or i will make sure all your rocks be brittle lol


my peeps is straight Colombian player.... no worries


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 3, 2011)

aye no women children or small puppy's, u wanna get at one of my pits you can take your chances.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> aye no women children or small puppy's, u wanna get at one of my pits you can take your chances.


you know funny thing with k9's of all sorts.... they can all smell who the alpha male is... i reak of alpha male ninnja


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> aye no women children or small puppy's, u wanna get at one of my pits you can take your chances.


also my asian friends only want women, children, and small puppies.......


----------



## sleeperls93 (Feb 3, 2011)

You guys stay here if you want, I'm going to hit the gym!! mad bitches there!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 3, 2011)

theexpress said:


> also my asian friends only want women, children, and small puppies.......


lmfao.......


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2011)

sleeperls93 said:


> my peeps is straight Colombian player.... no worries


ima let them know to chop down your shit heavy with baby laxitives and a lil lidocain for flavor....... hahaha


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lmfao.......


lol see i knew YOU would like that


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2011)

sleeperls93 said:


> You guys stay here if you want, I'm going to hit the gym!! mad bitches there!!


right on go get ya weight up... maybe on day you can grow to be 6'2 270 some like ya daddy is now..... checks in da mail son... no wait i spent yo child support on 312's lol...... go get under that bench press and get ya money folkks


----------



## sleeperls93 (Feb 3, 2011)

theexpress said:


> right on go get ya weight up... maybe on day you can grow to be 6'2 270 some like ya daddy is now..... checks in da mail son... no wait i spent yo child support on 312's lol...... go get under that bench press and get ya money folkks


I'm 6'0" 240 brotha, and not the fat u got lol!!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2011)

sleeperls93 said:


> I'm 6'0" 240 brotha, and not the fat u got lol!!


lol ................................. im not giving up theese italian beef sandwichs


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2011)

im not swoll like like let say brok lenar, but i dont look like i weigh like 280...... my bones are dense has fuck...... thats even what the doctor told my ass years ago.... thats part of the reason i think i can hit like a truck

i dont know my own strenght.. many times id kinda jumped into bed all drunk and b roke the spring box.. lol ive broken shit before like the inside leather door handle of my dudes 95 wrangler i just ripped that shit right out all drunk just tryna cloth the door...,. has big has i am picking fights with even bigger cats and folding them up and i aint even punching hard.... im more tryna punch fast and solid and not even give it all i got.....


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Feb 3, 2011)

watcha think about the grape god?


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 3, 2011)

^I think a blizzard warning is in effect as of now. BURR


----------



## jeb5304 (Feb 3, 2011)

What did I start by talkin cali conn bubba. 
It'd all good. let's all just bongsum! 
Chi I respect your eye for breeding. It takes time to Make a cross what you want it to be. Props to you.
I see the other way too. The bx thing is right. The Cali conn bubba bx is really close to the real 98. It has 98 % of 98 bubba. But it Is still not true 98 bubba cuz Itd got that afghani in it. Which will always be there.
There are diff reasons to backcross. One is to do like Cali conn. When there is clone only strain involved. 
The other Is when you have male & fems of the strain and want to isolate a certain traits. That's an inbred line. 
Peace to y'all. Soryy I mentioned cali conn bubba 98 bx lol


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> What did I start by talkin cali conn bubba.
> It'd all good. let's all just bongsum!
> Chi I respect your eye for breeding. It takes time to Make a cross what you want it to be. Props to you.
> I see the other way too. The bx thing is right. The Cali conn bubba bx is really close to the real 98. It has 98 % of 98 bubba. But it Is still not true 98 bubba cuz Itd got that afghani in it. Which will always be there.
> ...


lol you do understand i know what a backcross is right??? thats not the point ata ll here...... the point is unless they backcrossed like 20 times or more its not gonna be like the pre 98 bubba.... and i know there shit is not backcrossed no 20 fucking times.......


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2011)

please do not even take it apon yourself to EVER explaine to me what a bx is what ibl means... or any stupid shit like that that i already know please...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2011)

yes my sourkush is a ibl.............. thus being f4's..........


----------



## sleeperls93 (Feb 3, 2011)

theexpress said:


> im not swoll like like let say brok lenar, but i dont look like i weigh like 280...... my bones are dense has fuck...... thats even what the doctor told my ass years ago.... thats part of the reason i think i can hit like a truck
> 
> i dont know my own strenght.. many times id kinda jumped into bed all drunk and b roke the spring box.. lol ive broken shit before like the inside leather door handle of my dudes 95 wrangler i just ripped that shit right out all drunk just tryna cloth the door...,. has big has i am picking fights with even bigger cats and folding them up and i aint even punching hard.... im more tryna punch fast and solid and not even give it all i got.....


 You a natural beast then hehe!! I'm not one to start trouble, but I sure as hell don't avoid it! Are you white? like brock, lol? My fighting days were like over 10 years ago...


----------



## Ditty! (Feb 3, 2011)

theexpress said:


> you know funny thing with k9's of all sorts.... they can all smell who the alpha male is... i reak of alpha male ninnja


 mothafuckas! i go away for a week or 2. yall done got Chi thinkin he Alpha and shit? fightin alll on the treads. Producers.... all on the videos and shit. THIS DEATHROW!!!


----------



## jeb5304 (Feb 3, 2011)

theexpress said:


> please do not even take it apon yourself to EVER explaine to me what a bx is what ibl means... or any stupid shit like that that i already know please...


Now my nigga chitown I know you know your shit that's what I said. I was explaing to everyone who don't know. You both were right I wad sayin.fir those who don't know Sk is ibl bx as chi told us and the cc bubba bx Is a bx to try and make plants as much like the og as much as possible. Like chi said it would take 20 bx's. 
That's where you get a pack and bx your own till 20 then ya will have a really nice pre98 bubba copy. 
Y'all was both right. Chi man I'll tell what I want when I want that's I roll Joe. Now that were 
all mellowed let's just medicate and listen to sum tunes. Your choice chi. Let's here it bro. 
a


----------



## poplars (Feb 3, 2011)

smokeymcpotz said:


> watcha think about the grape god?


 that actually looks ALMOST as good as sour kush... definitely on the same level..don't know about the high but I'd love to try growing that.

does that have any relativity to sweet god?


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2011)

poplars said:


> that actually looks ALMOST as good as sour kush... definitely on the same level..don't know about the high but I'd love to try growing that.
> 
> does that have any relativity to sweet god?


both are godbud crosses.. and that does look damn good...


----------



## poplars (Feb 3, 2011)

theexpress said:


> both are godbud crosses.. and that does look damn good...


god bud is good shit then because sweet god is hella crystally like that tooo... and the smell is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2011)

im waiting on that starbud to drop.. ima get that strain


----------



## jeb5304 (Feb 3, 2011)

not gon pick 1? i got ya then [video=youtube;ZzkvvAGcoqc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzkvvAGcoqc[/video]


----------



## jeb5304 (Feb 3, 2011)

Jerry Garcia said:


> I harvested the 3 main tops from the Tahoe #3 and all of the Amnesia Lemon. Got some pics of them, and most everyone else.
> 
> Tahoe OG #3, 72 days of 12/12. Harvested 3 tops, leaving the rest for a couple more days.
> 
> ...


sum calli connect gear grown by jerry garcia


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 4, 2011)

damn im pissed bout my sour og.. i might have to order it again.


----------



## poplars (Feb 4, 2011)

what concentration should I do with that tobacco tea? 4 ciggs to how much water?


----------



## theexpress (Feb 4, 2011)

poplars said:


> what concentration should I do with that tobacco tea? 4 ciggs to how much water?


1-2 cupz............................. let it sit in the water overnight and boil it 5 min next day.. this will kill any potiantial tmv....


----------



## poplars (Feb 4, 2011)

theexpress said:


> 1-2 cupz............................. let it sit in the water overnight and boil it 5 min next day.. this will kill any potiantial tmv....



ok cool... thanks man.


----------



## howak47 (Feb 4, 2011)

damn those are some nice pics man !!! iam bout to post a pre harvest video for the little tiny freak bubbakush


----------



## poplars (Feb 4, 2011)

so I just realized the thc bomb x bubble gum is a nice yeilder with nice smell and a great hiking weed... I'm gonna grow one plant of it and inbreed it with itself.

debating doing this with the northern lights as well... but idk.

I really wish I knew how long pollen lasts.. if it can last 8 months then I'm golden.... if not then I'm gonna have to figure out something.

edit: just read that in air tight containers in a fridge with silica gel packs it can last years!!!! I'm golden.


----------



## howak47 (Feb 4, 2011)

[youtube]Z1SK3w5z_XU[/youtube]


----------



## poplars (Feb 4, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]Z1SK3w5z_XU[/youtube]


that looks REALLY good.. is this GHS bubba kush?


----------



## theexpress (Feb 4, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]Z1SK3w5z_XU[/youtube]


 
damn that freak bubba looks fire


----------



## rastadred22 (Feb 5, 2011)

damn howak shes lookin good! def is a freak but the buds look real good!

ay anyone watchin ufc silva vs belfort? cant wait man! john bones jones is fightin, rich franklin vs forrest griffin man its stacked it gonna b a good one! vitor bout toi get his face kicked in lol!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 5, 2011)

im tryna find it free on the net.

howak that freak bubba looks like its gone be some fire


----------



## poplars (Feb 5, 2011)

well that tobacco tea is about to be done. let it sit all night in the water, now I'm boiling for atleast 5 mins.... I don't have a lot of mites at ALL so this is gonna be very easy to do . . . .


----------



## howak47 (Feb 5, 2011)

poplars said:


> that looks REALLY good.. is this GHS bubba kush?


thanks poplars!!! yea this is the ghs bubbakush that was a freak still got 1 female seed left from the pack hopefully it will be this pheno but i dought it the other 3 where regular bubbakush 



theexpress said:


> damn that freak bubba looks fire


thanks man


----------



## theexpress (Feb 5, 2011)

i grabbed me a lil half oskie of some proper dank nugget..... some og kush cross, some lemon kush wich is dank has fuck even doe there is lil visable trichome coverage.... i got some pure kush that has super fat dense ass nuggets... i passed on this strain called jack pot... it looked nice kinda hazey and had a hayish hazey smell..... im smoking proper....


----------



## poplars (Feb 5, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i grabbed me a lil half oskie of some proper dank nugget..... some og kush cross, some lemon kush wich is dank has fuck even doe there is lil visable trichome coverage.... i got some pure kush that has super fat dense ass nuggets... i passed on this strain called jack pot... it looked nice kinda hazey and had a hayish hazey smell..... im smoking proper....


 sounds good bro!

so I boiled that tobacco tea hella good, hella hot... pretty much 0 chance of that mosiac virus being alive in there... gonna spray them tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 5, 2011)

poplars said:


> sounds good bro!
> 
> so I boiled that tobacco tea hella good, hella hot... pretty much 0 chance of that mosiac virus being alive in there... gonna spray them tonight or tomorrow.


be sure to get them good under the leaves thats were them lil fux like to lay at


----------



## theexpress (Feb 5, 2011)

ufc tonight.......... stacked ass card.... cant wait........ coupke retarded big mugs of black n blues {bluemoons, and gueiness} and mma!!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 5, 2011)

rastadred22 said:


> damn howak shes lookin good! def is a freak but the buds look real good!
> 
> ay anyone watchin ufc silva vs belfort? cant wait man! john bones jones is fightin, rich franklin vs forrest griffin man its stacked it gonna b a good one! vitor bout toi get his face kicked in lol!


its gonna be a good ass event... i will be hella chink eyed and tipsy for all of it... im pre gamein now,,,,


----------



## howak47 (Feb 5, 2011)

[youtube]reTgq6oF8Fw[/youtube]


----------



## jeb5304 (Feb 5, 2011)

_http://www.live4pc.tk/
link to fight last 2 fights upcoming_


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2011)

sourkush still the best in ur lineup................


----------



## poplars (Feb 6, 2011)

theexpress said:


> sourkush still the best in ur lineup................


hard to beat


----------



## NONHater (Feb 6, 2011)

That Bubba is a beast! The sk looks like it would make some good hash!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcB0haxWffg&feature=related.................


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ria9IWWypbU


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnF6Uc4Vxs8&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2011)

the biddness.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoUaVYy3kiE&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2011)

chi-town........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oDkXU8qVJA&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2011)

gutter!!!!!!!!!!!!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLxDanJ4h3E&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUxZCexiEHo&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbB9diBL4Q&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2011)

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo get it.......... this da likk......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydZZNgtPHoo


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSV6mR-HusU&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ln4AzLhzIRg&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2011)

mobsta movement music.........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNEqqQHXfQ0&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNEqqQHXfQ0&feature=related


----------



## poplars (Feb 6, 2011)

NONHater said:


> That Bubba is a beast! The sk looks like it would make some good hash!


oh it makes good hash allrighttt  

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/IMG_1599.jpg


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9oNHudoubc


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9spv26OXYOg&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzUK186OK28&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rP1gDSO24Ps&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2011)

i got plenty luv fo da foe-foe..............http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12qpqzb0spQ&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbtFTtK2LjY&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfZoiRLoefo


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyBRnFxY0oo&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBaqEVQgXWw&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=206qTCRPBck&feature=list_related&playnext=1&list=MLGxdCwVVULXcQ9bcGRzqxi1z5z-9XNCW-


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVPA7tDW7Xc&feature=related


----------



## poplars (Feb 6, 2011)

well I blazed like 3 strains this morning of mine (bubblegum x thc bomb, sweet god, diesel pheno of sk) and nothing got me that good until I busted out the bubba pheno of sk... definitely growing atleast 6 bubbas this year...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjdie2ZDScY&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2011)

poplars said:


> well I blazed like 3 strains this morning of mine (bubblegum x thc bomb, sweet god, diesel pheno of sk) and nothing got me that good until I busted out the bubba pheno of sk... definitely growing atleast 6 bubbas this year...


cant wait to crack some seeds


----------



## howak47 (Feb 7, 2011)

[youtube]t0ZAhB736cM[/youtube]

oo yea please go vote for my video on http://www.soundronearmy.com/ I ONLY NEED 2 VOTES TO BE AHEAD THANKS


----------



## theexpress (Feb 7, 2011)

cool ass new toy


----------



## NONHater (Feb 7, 2011)

same type spam shit in my thread..


----------



## sleeperls93 (Feb 8, 2011)

Damn, that midwest rap is crap... does not compare to east coast rap.... 
Ak47, you got the nicest pieces man!!


----------



## Boonierat (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey guys! I havn't been around in a while so what's crackin yall? I'm gonna have to rewind about 100 pages apparently just to catch what has been going on. Man chi, I FINALLY got a hold of some bubba kush down here. Hell yeah man. Now that I've smoked bothe sd and the bk I can maybe SOMEWHAT grasp what the SK is. Anyways, time to drool over yall's girls!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 8, 2011)

sleeperls93 said:


> Damn, that midwest rap is crap... does not compare to east coast rap....
> Ak47, you got the nicest pieces man!!


cum on dun...... get that shit outta here B!!!! god dont like ugly you fucking herb....... lol im just kiddin with ya dun... na meen?.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-YQjybnrmE


----------



## theexpress (Feb 8, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSPD9E-ovMU


----------



## sleeperls93 (Feb 8, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0Fc8tRZ-iQ&feature=related

whatever dogg... the talent is in the east...


----------



## sleeperls93 (Feb 8, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35r_khlk_wA&feature=related

u just dont know...


----------



## sleeperls93 (Feb 8, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKYkDwzi-FI&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Feb 8, 2011)

sleeperls93 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0Fc8tRZ-iQ&feature=related
> 
> whatever dogg... the talent is in the east...


http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0PDoYAhD1JN_EoATVKjzbkF/SIG=1538u7fbs/EXP=1297252257/**http%3a//api.ning.com/files/XG2fxDVqpxs5fRvtI4wibOgotEwWW-3cxwXZDZFEAGTeP9v*AKmHZQDgDcI*Ew3SebeAzYseHL-Wp3Q0hoslG59Tj1RL7hDg/Ed_LoverCmon_Son.jpg


----------



## theexpress (Feb 8, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lIhVGCK3mo


----------



## theexpress (Feb 8, 2011)

chicago hip hop circulation 1991.. this got hommie in da guieness book of world records......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zn6e0RY3Hwk


----------



## sleeperls93 (Feb 8, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQyfnT6h85s

your shi is wack, that's it ko by pun!!


----------



## sleeperls93 (Feb 8, 2011)

WE need to get a vote going!! ny hip hop is simply better


----------



## theexpress (Feb 9, 2011)

im gonna have to buy me this for my birthday this year....







CALIBER 9mm CAPACITY 50 round or 100 round Helical Feed ACTION Delayed blowback-CETME type RATE Semi-auto MUZZLE VELOCITY 1400 fps (16" BARREL) WEIGHT Empty &#8211; 3.7lbs, Loaded w/50rd mag &#8211; 5.5 lbs, Loaded w/100rd mag &#8211; 7.2 lbs LENGTH Stock folded &#8211; 28 ½" Stock extended/full stock &#8211; 34 ½" BARREL 16" heat treated Chrome Moly RIFLING 6 lands and groves, 1 twist in 14" RECEIVER Prime-cast A-356 aluminum, T-6 temper FURNITURE glass-filled polymer, impact res. SIGHTS fixed notch rear, adjustable post front (windage & elevation) SAFETY rotating sear block EFFECTIVE RANGE up to 300 yards max.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 9, 2011)

theexpress said:


> im gonna have to buy me this for my birthday this year....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this bitch fully loaded with 100 round clip weighs less then a gallon of milk

and its a 9m.m. rifle da recoil is like nothing for a big ass dude like myself especially


----------



## shinger (Feb 9, 2011)

theexpress said:


> this bitch fully loaded with 100 round clip weighs less then a gallon of milk
> 
> and its a 9m.m. rifle da recoil is like nothing for a big ass dude like myself especially


Come to Tennessee and you can buy one of those at a gun show parking lot for cash no background check. You can buy freakin anything at these gun shows. You want a tommy, AR, fully auto glock? FYI the .223 rounds way more deadly than the 9mm.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 9, 2011)

shinger said:


> Come to Tennessee and you can buy one of those at a gun show parking lot for cash no background check. You can buy freakin anything at these gun shows. You want a tommy, AR, fully auto glock? FYI the .223 rounds way more deadly than the 9mm.


calico dont come in .223.... also the ar-15 isnt 100 round


----------



## shinger (Feb 10, 2011)

Sup errbody, vapin on blend of some cali green crack and northern lights. so good to have something different for a turn. 

chi 100 shots? dayum playa, you could take out a whole set. imma set it off with 50 shots tho. 

[video=youtube;Bxuosk6r2ZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bxuosk6r2ZE[/video]


----------



## sleeperls93 (Feb 10, 2011)

That should be enough to fullfil your Tony Montana fantasies lol!!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2011)

sleeperls93 said:


> That should be enough to fullfil your Tony Montana fantasies lol!!


not even i need one of theese shits too... this more of a novelty item, and a status symbal.....







s&h 500 mag... worlds most powerful handgun for sale to the general public...... more muzzle vel. then the dessert eagle and the revolver makes sure she wont jam on ya..... be shooting niggas with projectiles the size of double aa batteries...







this thumper will bring down anything walrus, elephant, bear, rhino, hippo, police w/e


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2011)

then of course what goon squad kit would be compleate w/o the young street sweeper..... my boy actually has one of theese he got from a gunshow in good ole indiana....


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> then of course what goon squad kit would be compleate w/o the young street sweeper..... my boy actually has one of theese he got from a gunshow in good ole indiana....


 
my guy got his rounds in this order.... birdshot,buck n ball,bird shot, buck n ball, ect... she holds 12 shells......


----------



## sleeperls93 (Feb 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> not even i need one of theese shits too... this more of a novelty item, and a status symbal.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are beautiful pieces..


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2011)

maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan this frigid ass col weathure is killin me.... its like 15 below with the wind chill


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2011)

were my folkks at???? did the feds get yall or what? liol


----------



## Boonierat (Feb 10, 2011)

Dreamin about fine bitches and smokin some good weed. Chillin.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> Dreamin about fine bitches and smokin some good weed. Chillin.


i donno man... i think howak is fucking with that white lightning again.... and maybe the young hommie poplars found jesus.... lol


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan this frigid ass col weathure is killin me.... its like 15 below with the wind chill


wish i was in hawaaii right now..... fuck.. lets look at some pics of sourkush flourishing in hawaaii..... thanx to some very special tropical people....


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2011)

^^^ thats what ya call a bonafide ma fuckin indica^^^


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2011)

i waiting ont hat starbud strain to drop..... havent been this excited over sombeans since i got pre 98 bubba from bog...http://www.hortilab.nl/seeds.html


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2011)

i must have the best phenos of the best strains.... weathure i gotta buy them or make them mwahahahahaha



StarBud is our Indica flagship and a 2-times cup winner. 
A beautiful and potent Indica strain originating from the mid west USA with buds so frosty they sparkle like stars in a clear summer night.
StarBud finishes around 60 days and produces super compact buds with a medium yield of the highest quality medical as well as recreational cannabis.
A 1st place in the 2009 ICMag 420 Cup in the category "Breeder Indica" as well as a 1st place in the 22nd Cannabis Cup Indica category was already won with this strain. 
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## poplars (Feb 10, 2011)

nope no jesus just lots of sour kush


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2011)

poplars said:


> nope no jesus just lots of sour kush


hahahahahahaha well thats whats up


----------



## poplars (Feb 10, 2011)

star bud looks good but I can't judge it till I hear about the high.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2011)

poplars said:


> star bud looks good but I can't judge it till I hear about the high.


im thinking about k.o. kush f3s to


----------



## poplars (Feb 10, 2011)

whats that made up of?

btw I got 5 more seeds of that skunk/indica?? strain that looked dank... hopefully it'll be a nice new strain as I'll have males and females to breed...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2011)

poplars said:


> whats that made up of?
> 
> btw I got 5 more seeds of that skunk/indica?? strain that looked dank... hopefully it'll be a nice new strain as I'll have males and females to breed...


starbud is a secreat... how i should have kept my sk.. lol k.o. kush is redneck kush wich has pre 98 bubba in it crossed to a very potent indica strain known has herijuana


----------



## poplars (Feb 10, 2011)

ooo that sounds nice as fuck......

all my strains are pretty much decided this year....

sour kush, sweet god (if I get a female), northern lights, thc bomb x bubble gum, and that mystery skunky indica.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Feb 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i waiting ont hat starbud strain to drop..... havent been this excited over sombeans since i got pre 98 bubba from bog...http://www.hortilab.nl/seeds.html


can seeds be orderd from this site to the u.s?


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2011)

smokeymcpotz said:


> can seeds be orderd from this site to the u.s?


threw attitude yes....... they havent came out yet... they were supposed to come out months and months ago.... i will be grabbing these and if they fit the script i will be doing some breeding with them... or should i say "pollin chuking" haha


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2011)

poplars said:


> ooo that sounds nice as fuck......
> 
> all my strains are pretty much decided this year....
> 
> sour kush, sweet god (if I get a female), northern lights, thc bomb x bubble gum, and that mystery skunky indica.


i always look forward to you legal monster plant grow.... dude you gotta get the sk huge and put it out so it gets monsterous and you pull like a pound or 1.5 piunds.... start getting her used to the sun maybe 2 weeks before you put her out for good.... im telling you the sk can grow 2 liter sized cloas if topped right and vegged long enough....


----------



## Boonierat (Feb 10, 2011)

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/tga-subcool-seeds-plush-berry/prod_2983.html

I'm checking this out. Seems tasty.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Feb 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> threw attitude yes....... they havent came out yet... they were supposed to come out months and months ago.... i will be grabbing these and if they fit the script i will be doing some breeding with them... or should i say "pollin chuking" haha


lol put me on top of the v.i.p list for those... star bud x ghs bubba or sour cush


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2011)

looks ok... i wonder what kush he used in there........


----------



## poplars (Feb 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i always look forward to you legal monster plant grow.... dude you gotta get the sk huge and put it out so it gets monsterous and you pull like a pound or 1.5 piunds.... start getting her used to the sun maybe 2 weeks before you put her out for good.... im telling you the sk can grow 2 liter sized cloas if topped right and vegged long enough....



yeah man they're gonna be a lot bigger this year... they're gonna be fed well and have tilled soil as well as deep holes


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2011)

i need to get mine started now.. but there not gonna get that big though... ima veg 3 weeks under floro only untill i throw them out...... my living situation is not all that right now.... so i gotta do it a certain way... i got a garadge to start them out in but it needs to warm up to atleast the 50's outside so it can be warm enough in there for life


----------



## howak47 (Feb 11, 2011)

what up iam goin to do a video later with just the 4 sourkush plants goin to take them in a def room away from the hps so u all can see them really good


----------



## theexpress (Feb 11, 2011)

howak47 said:


> what up iam goin to do a video later with just the 4 sourkush plants goin to take them in a def room away from the hps so u all can see them really good


so your saying yoyu about to blind a nigga with kief?????? hold on lemme grab my shades.....


----------



## theexpress (Feb 11, 2011)

awwww dude........ my big ass one gallon jar reeeeeeeeeeeeeks so fucking bad when i open her to grab a nugg... there are many dank ass smells that have been festering in there for a long time and now its putting off the most sour, skunky, kushy, foul fuel smelling shit ive ever smellt... litterly the smells of dozens of strains are stuck in there.......... i fucking love it.. the smell makes my face cring hard has fuck like you jus smelled a nasty ass fart or something... but in the best way imagineable... and this outdoor bubba and pure kush are hitting the spot....


----------



## theexpress (Feb 11, 2011)

da biddnesss........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bUn6fsj4w8


----------



## theexpress (Feb 11, 2011)

this shit go hard has hell!!!!!!!! free bump j!!!!!!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJ-yy1VgBUY


----------



## theexpress (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RL8PAXGclJo


----------



## theexpress (Feb 11, 2011)

solid foes...........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptZ0-Gs__3A


----------



## theexpress (Feb 11, 2011)

.....................http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BJhTrBia0I


----------



## theexpress (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzxrHmWkm00


----------



## theexpress (Feb 11, 2011)

chicagorillas....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1p3cL4fizS8


----------



## theexpress (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKmO9Vlv1IU bump snapped chally


----------



## theexpress (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gglbsetd3wI


----------



## Boonierat (Feb 11, 2011)

Alright, just to throw this out there to whoever sent that rep. 1) Fuck you. 2) I don't WANT his SK. I've got my own genetics. I'm here because I like these crazy mother fuckers. And the music and bud porn is great too. So instead, how about you just ride MY dick?

And to chitown, thanks for your rep bro.


----------



## Boonierat (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm feelin some flint

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_7qlkOb1aY


----------



## NONHater (Feb 11, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> Alright, just to throw this out there to whoever sent that rep. 1) Fuck you. 2) I don't WANT his SK. I've got my own genetics. I'm here because I like these crazy mother fuckers. And the music and bud porn is great too. So instead, how about you just ride MY dick?
> 
> And to chitown, thanks for your rep bro.


I'm rather interested to see what that rep said..


----------



## theexpress (Feb 11, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> Alright, just to throw this out there to whoever sent that rep. 1) Fuck you. 2) I don't WANT his SK. I've got my own genetics. I'm here because I like these crazy mother fuckers. And the music and bud porn is great too. So instead, how about you just ride MY dick?
> 
> And to chitown, thanks for your rep bro.


 
lol thats some small shit of whoever sent you that rep........

its not soo much has there hateing on you has they are on me.... its all love has long has its done in privete...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 11, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> I'm feelin some flint
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_7qlkOb1aY


i fuck with da dayton fam..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSP5d1Q9EeY


----------



## theexpress (Feb 11, 2011)

boo zilla is a beast.........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cj7vqyfQMBM


----------



## theexpress (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUlFRp5QAMA&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ctENfK1-XY


----------



## theexpress (Feb 11, 2011)

this my shit.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJdCbszn0m0


----------



## Boonierat (Feb 11, 2011)

Fuck yeah man. I was just listeningg to this over and over.



> this my shit.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJdCbszn0m0


----------



## theexpress (Feb 11, 2011)

lol hay howak whatever happenmd to that sk update....


----------



## poplars (Feb 12, 2011)

well I ordered the part that is broken on my tiller... the pulley for the pull start. gonna be easy to install once I get it then I'm gonna finish tillin the garden .

btw that tobacco tea didn't kill the mites, if anything they came back stronger.... I'm thinking I'm gonna use that petrolium oil pesticide I've used before in lower concentrations this time in higher concentrations... unless someone can recommend me something else that's cheap and effective..


----------



## howak47 (Feb 12, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol hay howak whatever happenmd to that sk update....


 lol got a little side tracked sorry i will for sure do it sometime today but it will be later got to take my girl shopping it was her bday the other day she turned the big 30 so when i get back that will be the 1st thing i do


----------



## howak47 (Feb 12, 2011)

theexpress said:


> so your saying yoyu about to blind a nigga with kief?????? hold on lemme grab my shades.....


 hahahahha bling bling


----------



## howak47 (Feb 12, 2011)

poplars said:


> well I ordered the part that is broken on my tiller... the pulley for the pull start. gonna be easy to install once I get it then I'm gonna finish tillin the garden .
> 
> btw that tobacco tea didn't kill the mites, if anything they came back stronger.... I'm thinking I'm gonna use that petrolium oil pesticide I've used before in lower concentrations this time in higher concentrations... unless someone can recommend me something else that's cheap and effective..


 i got a old school tiller i have not used my grandpa rebuilt the engine to take white gas so theres not residue and runns better then he gave it to me hahah but its not automatic its the old heavy kind you got to push and pull yourself
i will be doing a outdoor grow this year just not sure what yet and got to find a good safe spot


----------



## poplars (Feb 12, 2011)

for sure man this is an older tiller too, from like the 80s or some shit... runs great 5 horse power and shit. gotta tinker with the choke to get it to stay on but it gives me a lot of work before it chokes itself out again...

now I gotta wait a week till I get that part....hah TILL


----------



## theexpress (Feb 12, 2011)

poplars said:


> well I ordered the part that is broken on my tiller... the pulley for the pull start. gonna be easy to install once I get it then I'm gonna finish tillin the garden .
> 
> btw that tobacco tea didn't kill the mites, if anything they came back stronger.... I'm thinking I'm gonna use that petrolium oil pesticide I've used before in lower concentrations this time in higher concentrations... unless someone can recommend me something else that's cheap and effective..


 
really????? im surpriised.. wtf kinda mites yall got in cali???


----------



## theexpress (Feb 12, 2011)

and to anybody that gets shady rep from dweezey bitch ass or some other chump just ignore it.....


----------



## theexpress (Feb 12, 2011)

howak47 said:


> lol got a little side tracked sorry i will for sure do it sometime today but it will be later got to take my girl shopping it was her bday the other day she turned the big 30 so when i get back that will be the 1st thing i do


shit around how old of a gentleman are you??? dont mean to to nosey... im 26 btw


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 12, 2011)

i have a kid who is turning 24 in june....nice avatar by the way


----------



## theexpress (Feb 12, 2011)

hay big rob.... nice to see you around theese parts.... yeah i knew you were up there in age a little bit.... and yeay i knew you would like da avitar lol


----------



## theexpress (Feb 12, 2011)

ima be 27 later this year... 30 is creepin up fast....


----------



## theexpress (Feb 12, 2011)

yo poplars..... i think its time to bust out some floramite.......


----------



## Boonierat (Feb 12, 2011)

I just turned 24 last night myself. I think I'ma going to a kegger tonight with some good heavy alcohol microbrew beer. I think I'll pass around some BK and show the ditch weed kids what some real smoke is like.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 12, 2011)

got them rocks and blowz// we out there baaaaaad// dirty clothes we out there bad//.......bust down hoes we out there baaaaaad// feel me jo we out there bad//

i live close to the L over there by sheridan// i knew yo hoe ass would sing but you fucking christmas carolein// sayin im da one whos moving all this vicious heroin// if you <c> me stare at them we gonna merk you// jumping out that caravan gunnin for him and her to// its me v.s. whoever nigga i aint finna loose// mobbin like a motha fucka till you hear bout my death on da news// ........we them studs who looking for you str8 gang bangin at yo job// we them niggas who be squeezin triggas while yo punk ass in the mirror practicin lookin hard//


----------



## howak47 (Feb 12, 2011)

theexpress said:


> shit around how old of a gentleman are you??? dont mean to to nosey... im 26 btw


 hey thats funny iam 26 also turn 27 in oct


----------



## howak47 (Feb 12, 2011)

gettin that sk video edited now


----------



## theexpress (Feb 12, 2011)

howak47 said:


> hey thats funny iam 26 also turn 27 in oct


we are of the same generation dog...... same age and all.... i will be 27 the month before u


----------



## theexpress (Feb 12, 2011)

howak47 said:


> gettin that sk video edited now


maaaaan im soo ready for that chally..... hold brb gonna grab my shades.. lol


----------



## howak47 (Feb 12, 2011)

theexpress said:


> maaaaan im soo ready for that chally..... hold brb gonna grab my shades.. lol


hahah alright its goin to take about 45 minutes to a hour to load but its starting now


----------



## howak47 (Feb 12, 2011)

theexpress said:


> we are of the same generation dog...... same age and all.... i will be 27 the month before u


 hell yea thats what up


----------



## theexpress (Feb 12, 2011)

howak47 said:


> hahah alright its goin to take about 45 minutes to a hour to load but its starting now


 
its cool.... i know its worth da wait...... somebody go down the street to the church and get poplars ass he should see this........


----------



## howak47 (Feb 12, 2011)

GET READY FOR THE FROSTYNESS
[youtube]tEfkJ7Y_T64[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 12, 2011)

howak47 said:


> GET READY FOR THE FROSTYNESS
> [youtube]tEfkJ7Y_T64[/youtube]


looking sticky-icky!!!! makes me wanna go smoke sum right now.


----------



## shinger (Feb 12, 2011)

nice video howak. sk looks amazing.
i just turned 27 on feb 5th. kinda wierd that we all the same age.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 12, 2011)

howak47 said:


> GET READY FOR THE FROSTYNESS
> [youtube]tEfkJ7Y_T64[/youtube]


maaaaan thats glorious!!!!!!!!!! THAT MAKES ME SOOOOOO FUCKING PROUD AND HAPPY THAT NO VIC ASS NIGGAS GOT ANY SK BEANS... only those that truely deserve them


----------



## theexpress (Feb 12, 2011)

i love the fact that you cant buy cuts or beans of her anywere!!!! and that will never change......... vip only.......


----------



## theexpress (Feb 12, 2011)

^^^ lol money money moneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey ..... thats a cool ass song you got on that vid howak......


----------



## howak47 (Feb 12, 2011)

update video 

[youtube]uuQ6q65Xu-U[/youtube]


----------



## howak47 (Feb 12, 2011)

theexpress said:


> maaaaan thats glorious!!!!!!!!!! THAT MAKES ME SOOOOOO FUCKING PROUD AND HAPPY THAT NO VIC ASS NIGGAS GOT ANY SK BEANS... only those that truely deserve them


 well thank you chi glad you hooked me up this was the 1st really dank shit i ever grew 



theexpress said:


> ^^^ lol money money moneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey ..... thats a cool ass song you got on that vid howak......


 yea its a great song thanks


----------



## theexpress (Feb 12, 2011)

howak47 said:


> update video
> 
> [youtube]uuQ6q65Xu-U[/youtube]


that was a good ass shot of that big ass bubba kush from greenhouse...... man im really really looking forward to cracking those ghs bubba x sk... that is gonna be some rockhard, new level kiefiey, stank ass shit....


----------



## LostFarmer (Feb 12, 2011)

dude awsome plants nice job.....


----------



## theexpress (Feb 12, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> looking sticky-icky!!!! makes me wanna go smoke sum right now.


you choosing not to smoke or being forced not too?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 12, 2011)

theexpress said:


> you choosing not to smoke or being forced not too?


Choosing not to at the moment. Taking care of some health issues at the moment. when my body is back in "balance" again, then I will get back to ingesting herb again.... In moderation of course.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 12, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Choosing not to at the moment. Taking care of some health issues at the moment. when my body is back in "balance" again, then I will get back to ingesting herb again.... In moderation of course.


damn.. i hope its nothing too serious jack.......... im sure you will take the appropiate dose of some nugget as needed... afterall you are a doctor!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 12, 2011)

theexpress said:


> damn.. i hope its nothing too serious jack.......... im sure you will take the appropiate dose of some nugget as needed... afterall you are a doctor!


.....why yes, I am a doctor. I'm the doctor of love... lol

[video=youtube;5yle1USyhCY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yle1USyhCY[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 12, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> .....why yes, I am a doctor. I'm the doctor of love... lol
> 
> [video=youtube;5yle1USyhCY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yle1USyhCY[/video]


lol......... right on


----------



## howak47 (Feb 12, 2011)

i just checked on my video contest thing and IAM 1 VOTE AHEAD SO MAYBE I WILL WIN THIS DAMN CONTEST FINALLY


----------



## Boonierat (Feb 13, 2011)

Whoa. Had too mnahy pitchers tonight, plus a little bubba. I tell ya what though, throwin fuckin triples all night long in darts.

Man how, plants are looking great. I'd like to hear a smoke report on that Cheese sometime. I'm pretty interested in that.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 13, 2011)

man i may have officially smoked my ass retarded.....


----------



## theexpress (Feb 13, 2011)

wake n bake.......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x80-m9z75MI


----------



## theexpress (Feb 13, 2011)

lol havent heard this in a while.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKvzWH9O4as


----------



## Boonierat (Feb 13, 2011)

Mmmm. Mix a little bubba kush and some white widow. Get a head rush, then nice and relaxed and stoned.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 13, 2011)

lol this is some funny ass shit... but some real ass shit at the same time.......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wK8T-CfvnNk


----------



## theexpress (Feb 13, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol this is some funny ass shit... but some real ass shit at the same time.......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wK8T-CfvnNk


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZqJ3Woqs00


----------



## theexpress (Feb 13, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rl5kvh2-mnU


----------



## theexpress (Feb 13, 2011)

cobras world........... much love to all my folkks off a/p st........... amor de <c>ulebrazzzzzzzzzzsssssssssssss http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuLIa7vVEXE


----------



## theexpress (Feb 13, 2011)

.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6FS-MtVIIs


----------



## theexpress (Feb 13, 2011)

this my shit....... my folkks put it down chally...... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MORavXnslI


----------



## theexpress (Feb 13, 2011)

lmmfao my folkks poplars is a fucking beast when you get him mad check out my nigga pops jappin off right here...... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQVTPuE_qRU&NR=1


----------



## poplars (Feb 13, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lmmfao my folkks poplars is a fucking beast when you get him mad check out my nigga pops jappin off right here...... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQVTPuE_qRU&NR=1


LMFAO

very good news... one of the bubba pheno of sk I popped is FEMALE... the one with the fattest leaves toO!!!


----------



## Boonierat (Feb 13, 2011)

Representing from the dirty south. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQL-IFEk6hw


----------



## theexpress (Feb 13, 2011)

poplars said:


> LMFAO
> 
> very good news... one of the bubba pheno of sk I popped is FEMALE... the one with the fattest leaves toO!!!


hell yeah.... we got some warmth over here.. snow starting to melt some and shit.. i wanna get my seedlings started so they can have a few weeks head... ima be experimenting with varuious shit for rabbit control.... i hate rabbits... they done fucked shit up for me before and turned me off to outdoor growing for years... this year ima make my famous rabbit bombs{ vinigar soaked rag, diced garlic, few squirts of habannero pepper, and some ground black pepper} i put all that shit in a water bottle and poke a bunch of holes threw out the water bottle so smell can leak out, but most moisture dont leak in..... also will be useing like a blood soaked sock, and or in combo with a coyote urine soaked sock.. i fucking hate rabbits.. they beter not fuck this up for me this year....


----------



## poplars (Feb 13, 2011)

theexpress said:


> hell yeah.... we got some warmth over here.. snow starting to melt some and shit.. i wanna get my seedlings started so they can have a few weeks head... ima be experimenting with varuious shit for rabbit control.... i hate rabbits... they done fucked shit up for me before and turned me off to outdoor growing for years... this year ima make my famous rabbit bombs{ vinigar soaked rag, diced garlic, few squirts of habannero pepper, and some ground black pepper} i put all that shit in a water bottle and poke a bunch of holes threw out the water bottle so smell can leak out, but most moisture dont leak in..... also will be useing like a blood soaked sock, and or in combo with a coyote urine soaked sock.. i fucking hate rabbits.. they beter not fuck this up for me this year....


ah shit I never had a rabbit problem because I built a good fence from the start... but you're doing it up guerilla status ....

dude it was the bubba pheno with the FATTEST leaves... I have one other potential bubba pheno thats showing hella nice flashes of purple in the stem... hopefully it's female too, if not whatever bubba male x bubba female .

good karma got me a bubba female from 4 seeds... that's SOMETHIN!

gonna germ some northern lights seeds to seed the clone I have of it from last year... I got some nice shit comin man, nice nice shit... the sweet gods are looking good, one s looking male for sure, the other I'm not too sure about yet.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 13, 2011)

poplars said:


> ah shit I never had a rabbit problem because I built a good fence from the start... but you're doing it up guerilla status ....
> 
> dude it was the bubba pheno with the FATTEST leaves... I have one other potential bubba pheno thats showing hella nice flashes of purple in the stem... hopefully it's female too, if not whatever bubba male x bubba female .
> 
> ...


yea i told you you were gonna get a bubba.... there only 2 phenos ......


----------



## howak47 (Feb 13, 2011)

boonierat said:


> representing from the dirty south. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cql-ifek6hw


hell yea man !!! U from the dirty to ?


----------



## theexpress (Feb 13, 2011)

howak47 said:


> hell yea man !!! U from the dirty to ?


my nigga boonie from da boonies......... ah da dirty south.... only place in america were your passanger can be drinking a beer, and you can have a shotgun rack mounted on the back of your pick up truck loaded with guns and its all good... lol


----------



## theexpress (Feb 13, 2011)

theexpress said:


> my nigga boonie from da boonies......... ah da dirty south.... only place in america were your passanger can be drinking a beer, and you can have a shotgun rack mounted on the back of your pick up truck loaded with guns and its all good... lol


lol that wouldnt fly in chicago........ maybe one day.....


----------



## howak47 (Feb 13, 2011)

HERES A FEW PICS OF A LITTLE SAMPLE BRANCH OFF THE 8 WEEK SOURKUSH I TOOK TODAY


----------



## howak47 (Feb 13, 2011)

theexpress said:


> my nigga boonie from da boonies......... Ah da dirty south.... Only place in america were your passanger can be drinking a beer, and you can have a shotgun rack mounted on the back of your pick up truck loaded with guns and its all good... Lol


lol yea thats about right iam out in the boonies as well the ghetto boonies lol for real country niggas never see cops out my way unless someone kills somebody or to serve a warrant


----------



## theexpress (Feb 13, 2011)

hahahahahahaha thats how we do that there


----------



## theexpress (Feb 13, 2011)

yo send some pix to high times ................. let em know whos sk this is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! poplars if you would send a sample to a lab to test cannaboid levels i will pay for the testing if it aint soo much.. i know they do it in colorado for 35 bones...


----------



## Boonierat (Feb 13, 2011)

Haha. Yeah, I'm from the country. TN. I like to think of myself as a refined redneck.


----------



## ...... (Feb 14, 2011)

howak47 said:


> GET READY FOR THE FROSTYNESS
> [youtube]tEfkJ7Y_T64[/youtube]


that shit is looking like some fire.good to see yall still got that strain going strong.
and damn lol,yall are getting up there in the age no offense lol,im in my early twenties.Im gonna hate to hit the big 30.


----------



## poplars (Feb 14, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yo send some pix to high times ................. let em know whos sk this is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! poplars if you would send a sample to a lab to test cannaboid levels i will pay for the testing if it aint soo much.. i know they do it in colorado for 35 bones...


theres a place in cali I hear that does it for like 50-75 bucks a sample... and they'll tell you all sorts of shit about it like if there's traces of mold or not.... (which I know mine has none...)

that could definitely be worked out because I'd love to know the cannabinoid content of SK as well as many many others...


----------



## poplars (Feb 14, 2011)

found the place... it's steep hil lab, 125 a sample. and for a lil extra they'll tell you if it has trace amounts of mold or not (I'd love to knwo this because I think my cannabis doesn't even have trace amounts of mold...)

http://steephilllab.com/services/potency-analysis/

shit it's an extra 100 bucks just to do mold testing as well... lame. oh well I know mine is safe...


----------



## shinger (Feb 14, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> Haha. Yeah, I'm from the country. TN. I like to think of myself as a refined redneck.


TN in the fuckin house. Im in the burbs of nashville. Dirty south in the house


----------



## theexpress (Feb 14, 2011)

...... said:


> that shit is looking like some fire.good to see yall still got that strain going strong.
> and damn lol,yall are getting up there in the age no offense lol,im in my early twenties.Im gonna hate to hit the big 30.


lol funny thing is i dont feel old... nor do i act it..... ima be 80 some still young int he heart.... thats if i can live to 80 some... lolol


----------



## theexpress (Feb 14, 2011)

poplars said:


> theres a place in cali I hear that does it for like 50-75 bucks a sample... and they'll tell you all sorts of shit about it like if there's traces of mold or not.... (which I know mine has none...)
> 
> that could definitely be worked out because I'd love to know the cannabinoid content of SK as well as many many others...


 
i can do 50-75 bux for a sample.... i dont really care about the whole mould thing... im sure yours doenst have any and i know mine wont lol.. im just concerned about cannaboid count.. i know its gotta be up there..


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 14, 2011)

shinger said:


> TN in the fuckin house. Im in the burbs of nashville. Dirty south in the house


 are you the guy that got beat up by kid rock in that waffle house ?


----------



## theexpress (Feb 14, 2011)

i could just eat that shit nigga.......


----------



## poplars (Feb 14, 2011)

its 125 bucks a sample.... too much.

depends on how notorious youw ant this strain to be...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 14, 2011)

poplars said:


> its 125 bucks a sample.... too much.
> 
> depends on how notorious youw ant this strain to be...


lol just send me 125 bux and a sample and ill let you know how good i think shit is hahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## theexpress (Feb 14, 2011)

happy valentines day folkkz


----------



## theexpress (Feb 14, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i could just eat that shit nigga.......


and i ment the weed not that fucking pistol... hahahahahahaha fucking howak got like a gun for every finger fuck a gun for every hand...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 14, 2011)

robert 14617 said:


> are you the guy that got beat up by kid rock in that waffle house ?


naw that was me....... i was all drunk talking shit aboyut pamela anderson lee... aparently kid rock can box!!!! hahaha


----------



## shinger (Feb 14, 2011)

robert 14617 said:


> are you the guy that got beat up by kid rock in that waffle house ?


haha no, i would smoke dude. so your a kid rock fan or something? SMH


----------



## theexpress (Feb 14, 2011)

shinger said:


> haha no, i would smoke dude. so your a kid rock fan or something? SMH


that lil midgit of his kicked me in da ribs when i was down too...


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 14, 2011)

my kid who is going to be 24 this june took us to see him , he does put on a good show we had a great time , right here in corpus christi


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 14, 2011)

theexpress said:


> happy valentines day folkkz


that's something you tell a chick!! we're all dudes up here in this mofo. lol you soft ass jigga. lol


----------



## theexpress (Feb 14, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> that's something you tell a chick!! we're all dudes up here in this mofo. lol you soft ass jigga. lol


so you mean you dont want theese flowers and candy i got you????? oo well i will see kkday wants them.. if not a nigga kept the recipt...hahahaha


----------



## poplars (Feb 14, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuGH_b2fuUQ

this is wahts up


----------



## poplars (Feb 14, 2011)

some real ass classic northern lights....I'm definitely growing it again, nice high dense bud good yeilder....

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/Picture040-1.jpg
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/Picture038-1.jpg
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/Picture037-1.jpg


and the very first pic made this dank ass joint!

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/Picture042-1.jpg

and I will smoke it now


----------



## theexpress (Feb 14, 2011)

poplars said:


> some real ass classic northern lights....I'm definitely growing it again, nice high dense bud good yeilder....
> 
> http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/Picture040-1.jpg
> http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/Picture038-1.jpg
> ...


that n/l looks promising.....


----------



## poplars (Feb 14, 2011)

theexpress said:


> that n/l looks promising.....


its about 25% denser than the sk.... the high is a great daytime weed that makes you feel a body stone without too much disorientation (unlike sk  )

I'm gonna germ seeds of it again so I can make new seeds based on this female I still have...

VERY promising indeed  

I"m feeling great after the half the joint of it!

very fast onset of a high, great joint weed....


----------



## theexpress (Feb 14, 2011)

i fucking love this song..... wish i could find the remake that traxter did...... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_n3ebuL1cPA


----------



## howak47 (Feb 14, 2011)

theexpress said:


> and i ment the weed not that fucking pistol... hahahahahahaha fucking howak got like a gun for every finger fuck a gun for every hand...


 hahahah thats no pistol thats a wickie pipe


----------



## theexpress (Feb 15, 2011)

wtf is a wickie pipe? wickie were im from means pcp


----------



## shinger (Feb 15, 2011)

if anyone wants to come to my neck of the woods, eat hallucinogenic drugs, smoke some headies, listen to amazing music 24 hours a day for 4 days let me know. been every year to this and it is the best weekend i have all year every year.
the website crashed but here it is

http://www.bonnaroo.com/
here is the lineup

Eminem 
Arcade Fire 
Widespread Panic 
The Black Keys 
Buffalo Springfield feat Richie Furay, Stephen Stills, Neil Young, Rick Rosas, Joe Vitale My Morning Jacket 
Lil Wayne 
String Cheese Incident 
Robert Plant & Band of Joy 
Mumford & Sons 
The Strokes 
The Decemberists 
Ray Lamontagne 
Bassnectar 
Iron & Wine 
Girl Talk 
Primus 
Dr. John and The Original Meters performing Desitively Bonnaroo 
Alison Krauss and Union Station 
Pretty Lights 
Florence & the Machine 
Superjam ft. Dan Auerbach and Dr. John 
Explosions in the Sky 
STS9 
Gogol Bordello 
Beirut 
Big Boi 
Scissor Sisters 
Gregg Allman 
Ratatat 
Global Gypsy Punk Revue curated by Eugene Hütz 
Robyn 
Warren Haynes Band 
Deerhunter 
Opeth 
Atmosphere 
Old Crow Medicine Show 
Bootsy Collins & the Funk University 
Wiz Khalifa 
Matt & Kim 
Grace Potter & the Nocturnals 
The Del McCoury Band and the Preservation Hall Jazz Band 
Mavis Staples 
Béla Fleck & the Flecktones 
Chiddy Bang 
Javanotti 
Bruce Hornsby & the Noisemakers 
Loretta Lynn 
Cold War Kids 
The Walkmen 
Devotchka 
Wanda Jackson 
Neon Trees 
Portugal. The Man 
Sleigh Bells 
Amos Lee 
Best Coast 
Dãm-Funk 
The Sword 
The Drums 
The Black Angels 
School of Seven Bells 
J. Cole 
Nicole Atkins & the Black Sea 
Wavves 
!!! 
Junip 
Freelance Whales 
Justin Townes Earle 
Ryan Bingham 
Deer Tick 
Band of Skulls 
Sharon Van Etten 
Abigail Washburn 
Omar Souleyman 
Twin Shadow 
Kylesa 
Man Man 
The Low Anthem 
Alberta Cross 
Railroad Earth 
Jessica Lea Mayfield 
Smith Westerns 
The Head and the Heart 
Karen Elson 
Beats Antique 
22-20s 
Phosphorescent 
Clare MaGuire 
Hayes Carll


----------



## poplars (Feb 15, 2011)

so after exchanging a few emails with steep hill labs about getting sour kush tested, I sent him a few pics to show what it looked like and a couple plant pics to prove it was grown outdoors... the guy replied asking for permission to post them on the steep hill labs facebook... I said yes as long as he says photos by poplars... . 

for a lab that has tested 16,000 varieties of cannabis, them wanting to post sour kush on their face book is what I see as a big deal


----------



## howak47 (Feb 15, 2011)

theexpress said:


> wtf is a wickie pipe? wickie were im from means pcp


 this is it but i got a def box than ditty [youtube]QPMF1uxsB_k[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 15, 2011)

poplars said:


> so after exchanging a few emails with steep hill labs about getting sour kush tested, I sent him a few pics to show what it looked like and a couple plant pics to prove it was grown outdoors... the guy replied asking for permission to post them on the steep hill labs facebook... I said yes as long as he says photos by poplars... .
> 
> for a lab that has tested 16,000 varieties of cannabis, them wanting to post sour kush on their face book is what I see as a big deal


 
see if they will test it for free..!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 15, 2011)

howak47 said:


> this is it but i got a def box than ditty [youtube]QPMF1uxsB_k[/youtube]


lol oooh ok that shit kinda looked like a pistol to me.... in that one pic...


----------



## poplars (Feb 15, 2011)

theexpress said:


> see if they will test it for free..!!!!


the guy was talking as if he really wanted to but there's no way they're doing it for free....I'll ask for a discount maybe...lol


----------



## poplars (Feb 15, 2011)

I just found out that that steep hill lab has a great cbd hunt thing and if a patient brings them a sample they've never seen before they get a free potency test...

I emailed the guy telling him I could GUARANTEE he's never seen this stuff before becuase only 4 people(?) in the world have it...


so we'll see what happens, hopefully he goes for it


----------



## theexpress (Feb 15, 2011)

poplars said:


> I just found out that that steep hill lab has a great cbd hunt thing and if a patient brings them a sample they've never seen before they get a free potency test...
> 
> I emailed the guy telling him I could GUARANTEE he's never seen this stuff before becuase only 4 people(?) in the world have it...
> 
> ...


fill him in on everything.... from me making the f1's in 01 to dna and several people trying to bite my shit.... I HAVE TO KNOW THE CANNABOID CONTENT.. im fucking gone off some sour d. the only sativa i can say i love..... i got some more corleone kush... this shit got cheesey yellow/orangeish hairs..... og dom.... havent tried her yet.. gonna let the s.d. high wear down before i try the other


----------



## theexpress (Feb 15, 2011)

yeah only me, you, howak and my partner have this shit..... lol and noone is giving up beans or clones!!!!!!! im lovin it..


----------



## howak47 (Feb 15, 2011)

I WILL BE CHOPIN the 8 week and 3 day old sourkush probly tonight or tomorrow that sample branch is so fucking potent i love this strain i will probly post a little video of before and after the harvest and in about 1 1/2 weeks the other 3 will come down all at once


----------



## theexpress (Feb 15, 2011)

howak47 said:


> I WILL BE CHOPIN the 8 week and 3 day old sourkush probly tonight or tomorrow that sample branch is so fucking potent i love this strain i will probly post a little video of before and after the harvest and in about 1 1/2 weeks the other 3 will come down all at once


hahaha yeah we grow them good drugs round here... oops i mean medicine!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 15, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yeah only me, you, howak and my partner have this shit..... lol and noone is giving up beans or clones!!!!!!! im lovin it..


ummmm, does your partner know that your his partner? lol


----------



## theexpress (Feb 15, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ummmm, does your partner know that your his partner? lol


lol........................ go take a 10 min time out and think about what you did...


----------



## jeb5304 (Feb 15, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yeah only me, you, howak and my partner have this shit..... lol and noone is giving up beans or clones!!!!!!! im lovin it..


 now if it was my strain id bring the meds to the people and really get this strain famous. then start chi-town genetics and make sum more super strains.


----------



## jeb5304 (Feb 15, 2011)

Chi-town
 
genetics


----------



## theexpress (Feb 15, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> Chi-town
> View attachment 1443794
> genetics


lol naw man...... just naw!!


----------



## jeb5304 (Feb 15, 2011)

yer right stick with some kind of smoking baby.


----------



## Boonierat (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey how? Do I have permission to post pics in your thread? I started some bomb ass shit from shoemaker and I have a feeling I'm gonna want to show it off. Little fuckers was producing resin on day 2. Such an exciting sight.


----------



## howak47 (Feb 15, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> Hey how? Do I have permission to post pics in your thread? I started some bomb ass shit from shoemaker and I have a feeling I'm gonna want to show it off. Little fuckers was producing resin on day 2. Such an exciting sight.


 yea mon you can post whatever you want here !!! i would love to see some pics of yours


----------



## howak47 (Feb 15, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> Chi-town
> View attachment 1443794
> genetics


 hahah i just put a laser on one of these xdm's in that pic for a friend of mine


----------



## jeb5304 (Feb 15, 2011)

thats cool.you fire it?thats one baddass gun man.my cuz has one.


----------



## howak47 (Feb 15, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> thats cool.you fire it?thats one baddass gun man.my cuz has one.


 hell yea i shoot it put 50 rounds through it before i gave it back to dude


----------



## Boonierat (Feb 16, 2011)

A little wake n bake positive energy for yall. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZ9CA2qB-5Y

Gonna upcan some little ones now that I'm super baked off some bubba.


----------



## howak47 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey everyone i was wondering or cant remember can i make butane hash oil from fresh wet trim ? Or do i have to dry it out like i normally do? I heard that wet is better just want to know before i waste this sk trim hahahha so let me know


----------



## NONHater (Feb 16, 2011)

I have no idea about making oil but I would thing it being dry would be better? Have heard of more than one person doing it wet though.


----------



## jeb5304 (Feb 16, 2011)

dry is way better. you get more green oil when its fresh. fresh trim is good fer making fullmelt bubblehash tho.
freeze it then run it threw the bags like usual. subcool does this and get sum amazing hash.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 16, 2011)

will work both ways but i think dryer would be better.. never made bho from wet trim


----------



## poplars (Feb 16, 2011)

well that douche at steep hill labs isn't going to do that shit for free.

they have the wording on the site hella fucked up... says anyone who brings us a strain that has higher than 3% cbd gets a free test... this IMPLIES you pay for the first one.

so I guess im not gonna get sk tested for a while yet.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 16, 2011)

poplars said:


> well that douche at steep hill labs isn't going to do that shit for free.
> 
> they have the wording on the site hella fucked up... says anyone who brings us a strain that has higher than 3% cbd gets a free test... this IMPLIES you pay for the first one.
> 
> so I guess im not gonna get sk tested for a while yet.


tell him to do it for half off and we will mention his company on here lol,.


----------



## poplars (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm not gonna deal with that fool. they're obviously out for the money they don't really care about finding true high cbd strains if they still want you to pay for it, fuckin idiots.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 16, 2011)

poplars said:


> I'm not gonna deal with that fool. they're obviously out for the money they don't really care about finding true high cbd strains if they still want you to pay for it, fuckin idiots.


shiiit since its like that they gotta pay us to test the sk.... 120 is steep has hell.... to test some weed.....


----------



## poplars (Feb 16, 2011)

theexpress said:


> shiiit since its like that they gotta pay us to test the sk.... 120 is steep has hell.... to test some weed.....


for real they're obviously just out for the money... if they truly wanted to find high cbd strains they'd offer to test for free. w/e


----------



## shinger (Feb 16, 2011)

why dont chi pops and howak all throw down and do it. yall could set up a pay pal account. 40 bucks each isnt much to set the truth free.


----------



## poplars (Feb 16, 2011)

I can't throw down any money until the grow is payed for, but that is a pretty legit idea....


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 16, 2011)

How things going howak?


----------



## howak47 (Feb 16, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5319988]How things going howak?[/QUOTE]goinjg great man !!! how have you been? i just harvested that 1 sourkush last night iam goin to try to get the video up tonight so u all can see the frostyness lol


----------



## howak47 (Feb 16, 2011)

poplars said:


> I can't throw down any money until the grow is payed for, but that is a pretty legit idea....


yea that would be cool i would love to know the % of the sk


----------



## howak47 (Feb 16, 2011)

look at this this is a guy i watch on youtube he just picked this up from a dispensary in San Jose, CA[youtube]0o8Jfu3hihQ&feature=feedu[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 16, 2011)

howak47 said:


> look at this this is a guy i watch on youtube he just picked this up from a dispensary in San Jose, CA[youtube]0o8Jfu3hihQ&feature=feedu[/youtube]


that shitlooks good has hell!!!


----------



## poplars (Feb 16, 2011)

definitely more on the sativa side...look at all that foxtailing.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 16, 2011)

poplars said:


> definitely more on the sativa side...look at all that foxtailing.


yeah def. way more sativa


----------



## poplars (Feb 16, 2011)

oh yeah dude it's looking like I have a ridiculously fat leaved bubba male with a very nice bubba female ... I should take pics...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 16, 2011)

poplars said:


> oh yeah dude it's looking like I have a ridiculously fat leaved bubba male with a very nice bubba female ... I should take pics...


do it up then..... i would love to see em... so would others


----------



## Boonierat (Feb 16, 2011)

So, I was drinking the last two hours at work (only way I could deal tonight) and I was thinking about like, bonnaroo, and weed, and rap and shit. Then it hit me. Chitown, I know a way we could get your SK out. shinger is going to bonnaroo anyways. If How will let me, I can drive and buy a fuckin half from him or something, I don't think he is that far from me, I could relay it to shinger. THEN, he some how ninjas his way into the presence of my man Wiz Khalifa, blazes that shit, and says you'll take the Pepsi-fuckin-challenge any day of the week against whatever. THEN, he is all like, I'ma make a song about this shit. And then your chitown sour kush is worldwide baby! Too far fetched? lol


----------



## howak47 (Feb 16, 2011)

theexpress said:


> do it up then..... i would love to see em... so would others


 hell yea i want to see


----------



## shinger (Feb 16, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> So, I was drinking the last two hours at work (only way I could deal tonight) and I was thinking about like, bonnaroo, and weed, and rap and shit. Then it hit me. Chitown, I know a way we could get your SK out. shinger is going to bonnaroo anyways. If How will let me, I can drive and buy a fuckin half from him or something, I don't think he is that far from me, I could relay it to shinger. THEN, he some how ninjas his way into the presence of my man Wiz Khalifa, blazes that shit, and says you'll take the Pepsi-fuckin-challenge any day of the week against whatever. THEN, he is all like, I'ma make a song about this shit. And then your chitown sour kush is worldwide baby! Too far fetched? lol


Theres no harm in dreaming. 

YEAH AH HA, you know what it is. SOUR-KUSH, SOUR-KUSH, SOUR-KUSH, SOUR-KUSH


----------



## DC904 (Feb 16, 2011)

Gotta love SourKush!!!


----------



## jeb5304 (Feb 16, 2011)

we want pics pops.


----------



## poplars (Feb 16, 2011)

too stoned tonight...will do it tomorrow.


----------



## howak47 (Feb 16, 2011)

poplars said:


> too stoned tonight...will do it tomorrow.


thats cool iam bout to put together a little sourkush harvest video i took last night might get it up tonight


----------



## jeb5304 (Feb 16, 2011)

np pops. i can wait. ill go bongsum og kush topped with hash
topped with og. that outta put me at my place i like to be.


----------



## howak47 (Feb 16, 2011)

video is being uploaded now got 25 mintutes and it will be up


----------



## howak47 (Feb 16, 2011)

[youtube]mCcWjQvi_Qg[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 16, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]mCcWjQvi_Qg[/youtube]


im gonna be dreaming of sourkush tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shinger (Feb 17, 2011)

sunday 09 most bud ive ever seen smoked http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oK1b350L0Po


----------



## Boonierat (Feb 17, 2011)

That's just how TN shows its appreciation for good rap.


----------



## shinger (Feb 17, 2011)

HOWAK that shit is so fuckin drenched in trichs. its like a 1/4 inch layer. big ups to chi for birthing that shit


----------



## howak47 (Feb 18, 2011)

hey chi this one for u mannnn!!!! 
[youtube]VhF8c-RZgCk[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 18, 2011)

howak47 said:


> hey chi this one for u mannnn!!!!
> [youtube]VhF8c-RZgCk[/youtube]


man i had to watch that shit like 3 times.... lol that triple darkness song is my shit... and so is the sk... im looking at this cheesey orange haired og dom pheno of the corleone kush i got {and paid 200$ a half ounce for} and its not even close to being on the levle of frost that i see on the bubba sk on video mind you when im looking at this corleone kush nugg in real life... shit made me proud.... you enjoy... and we all will enjoy the pics and vidz.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 18, 2011)

theexpress said:


> man i had to watch that shit like 3 times.... lol that triple darkness song is my shit... and so is the sk... im looking at this cheesey orange haired og dom pheno of the corleone kush i got {and paid 200$ a half ounce for} and its not even close to being on the levle of frost that i see on the bubba sk on video mind you when im looking at this corleone kush nugg in real life... shit made me proud.... you enjoy... and we all will enjoy the pics and vidz.


lol make that 4 times!!!!!! those buds look soo good they make you wanna eat them.. and i have eaten a lil sk nugg before clownin.. it stuck to my teeth big time!!!! lol and my mouth tasted like sourkush for hours.... and for some reason i dont know why but it tasted real good to drink a mountain dew after i ate that nugg.. it like brought out the flavor more..


----------



## poplars (Feb 18, 2011)

check it out this dude started this site called hd bud, I had him post sour kush 

http://hdbud.com/2011/02/hd-indica-chitowns-sour-kush/

also, I got 2 NICE seeds of the purple kush my buddy grew, the shit that's hella crystally dense as fuck fuzzy indica stone with a strong pungent grape smell! germinating them now. either way I'm gonna have this strain, if I get a male I"ll get a clone from my buddy


----------



## howak47 (Feb 18, 2011)

poplars said:


> check it out this dude started this site called hd bud, I had him post sour kush
> 
> http://hdbud.com/2011/02/hd-indica-chitowns-sour-kush/
> 
> also, I got 2 NICE seeds of the purple kush my buddy grew, the shit that's hella crystally dense as fuck fuzzy indica stone with a strong pungent grape smell! germinating them now. either way I'm gonna have this strain, if I get a male I"ll get a clone from my buddy


 now thats the fuckin shit!! i wonder if they would put some pics of mine up if i sent them some !!! what do you think?


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 18, 2011)

Might as well try homie, that SK looks dank


----------



## theexpress (Feb 18, 2011)

poplars said:


> check it out this dude started this site called hd bud, I had him post sour kush
> 
> http://hdbud.com/2011/02/hd-indica-chitowns-sour-kush/
> 
> also, I got 2 NICE seeds of the purple kush my buddy grew, the shit that's hella crystally dense as fuck fuzzy indica stone with a strong pungent grape smell! germinating them now. either way I'm gonna have this strain, if I get a male I"ll get a clone from my buddy


you doing me proud too!!!!! ima get some booty in like one hour!!! chea!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> you doing me proud too!!!!! ima get some booty in like one hour!!! chea!!!!


so you wait an hour for 2 minutes, huh? lol


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> so you wait an hour for 2 minutes, huh? lol


man you already know.... ITS GONNA BE THE BEST 2 MIN OF UR SISTERS LIFE!!! wtf is up doc? my topical ninjja?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> man you already know.... ITS GONNA BE THE BEST 2 MIN OF UR SISTERS LIFE!!! wtf is up doc? my topical ninjja?


 nothing much my nigga. and that was pretty funny


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> nothing much my nigga. and that was pretty funny


let me know when im getting on da peoples nevres... lol wish yours an sicc punk ass would drop by more often.... and that man they call ditty to......


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2011)

^^^^ origenal sourkush mob!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> let me know when im getting on da peoples nevres... lol wish yours an sicc punk ass would drop by more often.... and that man they call ditty to......


nah dude, I like talking the shit with you. you know we alwayz homies....... and I always follow this thread, you're one of the very few that I enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## rastadred22 (Feb 19, 2011)

damn man havent been round here in a while howak them buds look oh so good!...man check my bredren dr g!....yo i kno u two didnt miss aderson silva KO vitor belfort!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> nah dude, I like talking the shit with you. you know we alwayz homies....... and I always follow this thread, you're one of the very few that I enjoy reading your posts.


yeah im sure you find my bipolar mood swings hella entertaining..... i think i need some depakote or other antiphsycotics for that


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 19, 2011)

rastadred22 said:


> damn man havent been round here in a while howak them buds look oh so good!...man check my bredren dr g!....yo i kno u two didnt miss aderson silva KO vitor belfort!


what it do rasta! and yup! I didn't miss that anderson fight, lol! was awesome! and you know I aint missing the BJ fight coming upp either!! winner of that fight is gonna be the #1 contender for the welterwieght belt!!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2011)

rastadred22 said:


> damn man havent been round here in a while howak them buds look oh so good!...man check my bredren dr g!....yo i kno u two didnt miss aderson silva KO vitor belfort!


yeah i had vitor winning that one.. it wasnt spiders time to lose.. i picked every other fight right tho... hope gsp beats shields wich he will.. then i got silva mauling gsp.... pretty soon junior dos santos will be champ.. and its like we both won the belt.. cuzz i been telling niggas for like 18 months this


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what it do rasta! and yup! I didn't miss that anderson fight, lol! was awesome! and you know I aint missing the BJ fight coming upp either!! winner of that fight is gonna be the #1 contender for the welterwieght belt!!


has bad has i want bj to win i donno.. think fitch will lay n pray him to a decission


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2011)

i cant wait for the lesnar/dos santos fight.... brock is gonna get hit so hard its gonna look like that niggas break dancing in the ring...... dos santos=war wagon!!! grenades and all


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> has bad has i want bj to win i donno.. think fitch will lay n pray him to a decission


ya, I'm not sure on this one. fitch is one tough dude. boring fights, but one tough dude. BJ gotta be at his best. 

and Silva is gonna murder GSP if they ever meet up!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i cant wait for the lesnar/dos santos fight.... brock is gonna get hit so hard its gonna look like that niggas break dancing in the ring...... dos santos=war wagon!!! grenades and all


lol!!!!


----------



## rastadred22 (Feb 19, 2011)

idk man as good as fitch is i doubt him in this fight...and man how could bet against silva? i knew he had that fight but not as easy as he won it...i was thinkin a 3-4round bout where anderson slowly picks off vitor but man that front kick made me spill my carlsburg elephant and crush my spliff! lol i was like ohhhhhhhhhh!!! never expected that one...and hell yea dr g i will be tuning in to that fight too!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2011)

rastadred22 said:


> idk man as good as fitch is i doubt him in this fight...and man how could bet against silva? i knew he had that fight but not as easy as he won it...i was thinkin a 3-4round bout where anderson slowly picks off vitor but man that front kick made me spill my carlsburg elephant and crush my spliff! lol i was like ohhhhhhhhhh!!! never expected that one...and hell yea dr g i will be tuning in to that fight too!


i thought vitor was gonna let them hands go on his ass.. instead he respected silva too much danced around the cage for half a round and got k.o. with a push kick to the jaw that he apparently learned from steven seagall who learned it in japan 30-40 years ago.. i fucking love seagal


----------



## Boonierat (Feb 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> with a push kick to the jaw that he apparently learned from steven seagall who learned it in japan 30-40 years ago.. i fucking love seagal


hahaha. omg. tears.


----------



## poplars (Feb 19, 2011)

howak47 said:


> now thats the fuckin shit!! i wonder if they would put some pics of mine up if i sent them some !!! what do you think?


he just wants pics that are 1440x1200 or w/e and higher. so if you can get some huge high quality pics definitely.


----------



## KushChinaman (Feb 19, 2011)

@howak47, Yeah, I would be more than happy to post it up for you  Shoot me an email [email protected] with the pics (1920 x 1440 minimum resolution), strand name and your experience with it / the story behind the weed.

@poplars, Thanks for spreading the word, I really appreciate it! I showed a few of my friends...we all cosigned that your weed looks EXTRA DANK. Looks like I may need to plan a trip to NorCal sometime soon.


----------



## poplars (Feb 19, 2011)

I keep tellin people, the best shit on earth is outdoor in nor-cal. they hate it, act like it's not true, but they haven't been here and tried it all....

I've tried weed from all over that matters, the SF weed, all the dank indoor stuff that flows around up here, and nothing beats the ridiculously well grown outdoor indica we get... higher latitude than afghanistan, does somethin special to the plants + all the sun and heat in the summer with the dynamic changes at night, indica really loves the desert.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2011)

KushChinaman said:


> @howak47, Yeah, I would be more than happy to post it up for you  Shoot me an email [email protected] with the pics (1920 x 1440 minimum resolution), strand name and your experience with it / the story behind the weed.
> 
> @poplars, Thanks for spreading the word, I really appreciate it! I showed a few of my friends...we all cosigned that your weed looks EXTRA DANK. Looks like I may need to plan a trip to NorCal sometime soon.


ching chong china maaaaaaaaaaan!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;jhUkGIsKvn0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhUkGIsKvn0[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2011)

yo who you got in a fight..... steven seagal....... or chuck norris????


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5333496][video=youtube;jhUkGIsKvn0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhUkGIsKvn0[/video][/QUOTE]

lol.....................


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yo who you got in a fight..... steven seagal....... or chuck norris????


Bruce Lee > All



theexpress said:


> lol.....................


Thats a damn classic! hahahaha


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2011)

KushChinaman said:


> @howak47, Yeah, I would be more than happy to post it up for you  Shoot me an email [email protected] with the pics (1920 x 1440 minimum resolution), strand name and your experience with it / the story behind the weed.
> 
> @poplars, Thanks for spreading the word, I really appreciate it! I showed a few of my friends...we all cosigned that your weed looks EXTRA DANK. Looks like I may need to plan a trip to NorCal sometime soon.


ya see the storey starts out like this about the sk...... ya see steven seagal discoverd the sourkush strain 30-40 years ago in japan!!!!! hahahahahaha


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5333501]Bruce Lee > All



Thats a damn classic! hahahaha[/QUOTE]

awww lee wasnt in the eqation...... ok who you got now... larry king, or hugh heffner?????


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 19, 2011)

I got Hugh, that fool has to have a mean ass pimp slap haha


----------



## poplars (Feb 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> ya see the storey starts out like this about the sk...... ya see steven seagal discoverd the sourkush strain 30-40 years ago in japan!!!!! hahahahahaha


ironically steven seagal used to live within 5 miles of where I live...haha.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2011)

SICC";5333523]I got Hugh said:


> [/URL]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2011)

poplars said:


> ironically steven seagal used to live within 5 miles of where I live...haha.


ironicly stevn seagal arrestted an u nkle of mine for a murder a cook county sheriffs deputy in the late 80's when seagal worked for the u.s. marshals..


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> ironicly stevn seagal arrestted an u nkle of mine for a murder a cook county sheriffs deputy in the late 80's when seagal worked for the u.s. marshals..


im not even kidding with you.... he said seagal was cool has shit gave him an extra sandwich, and a couple smokes...... told him dont start no shit on the plane... my family had to do 17 years on a 30 year sentence.,....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yo who you got in a fight..... steven seagal....... or chuck norris????


you do know judo gene labelle choked out seagul and he ended up shitting himself


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you do know judo gene labelle choked out seagul and he ended up shitting himself


naw didnt know that...... and makes me not think any less of him......... cuzz i dont need my wrist, elbow, and shoulder broken all in one swift move...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> im not even kidding with you.... he said seagal was cool has shit gave him an extra sandwich, and a couple smokes...... told him dont start no shit on the plane... my family had to do 17 years on a 30 year sentence.,....


and were talking some serious illinois pennitenteries...... ma fucken joliet, statesville, and pontiac... thank god unkle made it.. he a str8 G!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> naw didnt know that...... and makes me not think any less of him......... cuzz i dont need my wrist, elbow, and shoulder broken all in one swift move...



According to Gokor this took place on the set of "Out for Justice" where Segal was using a Brooklin accent and did a stick fight w/Dan Inasanto-who also tels thsi story. Well Segal was being a dick to the stuntmen, but that is his normal behavior according to them. Well he is talking about how bad he is and the stuntment say "Yeah, well we got this old guy back here who could choke you out!" and Segal stated that nobody coulod get close to him to choke him out he also had never heard of Judo Gene LeBell before that encounter. Well Gene came over and said that he could choke him out and and Segal said that he couldn't so Gene grabbed him real quick and started to choke him. Segal tapped and said that that wasn't fair he was talking and wasn't ready for Gene. So Uncle Gene waited for Sega to get "ready" and when he said that he was Gene grabbed him and started to choke him out and Segal coudln't do nothing w/the old guy. Well Gene was pissed off because Segal was being very rough for no reason on the stunt guys when doing the fight scenes w/them and was upset becuase Segal said he wasn't ready and woul;dn't admit that Gene hooked him so as Uncle Gene would oput it "there is 2 ways to choke a person out, one way the ygo out nice and wake up ok, the other is they go out quick and they piss and crap on themselves" Gene did the latter! Then he drug Segal over to a closet and put hi in there uncouncious. When he came to everybody was cracking up and he went and changed his clothes and fired Gene and his guys. Gene has not worked on another Segal Movie since.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> According to Gokor this took place on the set of "Out for Justice" where Segal was using a Brooklin accent and did a stick fight w/Dan Inasanto-who also tels thsi story. Well Segal was being a dick to the stuntmen, but that is his normal behavior according to them. Well he is talking about how bad he is and the stuntment say "Yeah, well we got this old guy back here who could choke you out!" and Segal stated that nobody coulod get close to him to choke him out he also had never heard of Judo Gene LeBell before that encounter. Well Gene came over and said that he could choke him out and and Segal said that he couldn't so Gene grabbed him real quick and started to choke him. Segal tapped and said that that wasn't fair he was talking and wasn't ready for Gene. So Uncle Gene waited for Sega to get "ready" and when he said that he was Gene grabbed him and started to choke him out and Segal coudln't do nothing w/the old guy. Well Gene was pissed off because Segal was being very rough for no reason on the stunt guys when doing the fight scenes w/them and was upset becuase Segal said he wasn't ready and woul;dn't admit that Gene hooked him so as Uncle Gene would oput it "there is 2 ways to choke a person out, one way the ygo out nice and wake up ok, the other is they go out quick and they piss and crap on themselves" Gene did the latter! Then he drug Segal over to a closet and put hi in there uncouncious. When he came to everybody was cracking up and he went and changed his clothes and fired Gene and his guys. Gene has not worked on another Segal Movie since.


[email protected] judo geane.......


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 19, 2011)

Haha my homie was tellin me that story the other day.


----------



## howak47 (Feb 19, 2011)

KushChinaman said:


> @howak47, Yeah, I would be more than happy to post it up for you  Shoot me an email [email protected] with the pics (1920 x 1440 minimum resolution), strand name and your experience with it / the story behind the weed.
> 
> @poplars, Thanks for spreading the word, I really appreciate it! I showed a few of my friends...we all cosigned that your weed looks EXTRA DANK. Looks like I may need to plan a trip to NorCal sometime soon.


alright cool man give me a couple weeks and i will have something really dank for you maybe not that long !!!!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2011)

howak47 said:


> alright cool man give me a couple weeks and i will have something really dank for you maybe not that long !!!!


yes.... blind da already visually impaird chinaman with kief!!!! lol welcome to r.i.u. chinaman!!!!!!! and also welcome to the sk thread.... you may come to find out that some of us are a lil fucked in the head.... dont let that stop you from contributing... haha


----------



## howak47 (Feb 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> man i had to watch that shit like 3 times.... lol that triple darkness song is my shit... and so is the sk... im looking at this cheesey orange haired og dom pheno of the corleone kush i got {and paid 200$ a half ounce for} and its not even close to being on the levle of frost that i see on the bubba sk on video mind you when im looking at this corleone kush nugg in real life... shit made me proud.... you enjoy... and we all will enjoy the pics and vidz.


[youtube]VhF8c-RZgCk[/youtube]

hahahah glad you liked it bro!! also i just remembered i took that sample branch off that sk plant so i ended up with 1oz and a gram off that plant not 2gr short of a oz like i said in the video


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5333614]Haha my homie was tellin me that story the other day.[/QUOTE]

like sicc here for instance.... the man is nutts..... dont ever mention budweiser in his presence.. he will flip out... keep it miller.. man im baked....


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]VhF8c-RZgCk[/youtube]
> 
> hahahah glad you liked it bro!! also i just remembered i took that sample branch off that sk plant so i ended up with 1oz and a gram off that plant not 2gr short of a oz like i said in the video


that sk is gonna go quick..... once people out there see that it is once again medically available...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2011)

like right now... i would gladely give you 120 a 1/4.... lol and im the breeder!!!! haha... let every sinlge gram ride for da 30$


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yes.... blind da already visually impaird chinaman with kief!!!! lol welcome to r.i.u. chinaman!!!!!!! and also welcome to the sk thread.... you may come to find out that some of us are a lil fucked in the head.... dont let that stop you from contributing... haha


visually impaired chinaman!! lol!!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> visually impaired chinaman!! lol!!


nyuuuuuck nyuuuuuuck nyuck!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> like sicc here for instance.... the man is nutts..... dont ever mention budweiser in his presence.. he will flip out... keep it miller.. man im baked....



Damn strait!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5334887]Damn strait!





[/QUOTE]

hahahaha see i told you... lmmfao.....


----------



## howak47 (Feb 19, 2011)

[youtube]3LQK0CpRgd8[/youtube]


----------



## howak47 (Feb 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> like right now... i would gladely give you 120 a 1/4.... lol and im the breeder!!!! haha... let every sinlge gram ride for da 30$


lol i would serve u gladly !!! shit $30gr all this is for me lol i normally dont sell the sk but if i do people around here pay me $100 1/8 all day no questions asked


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2011)

howak47 said:


> lol i would serve u gladly !!! shit $30gr all this is for me lol i normally dont sell the sk but if i do people around here pay me $100 1/8 all day no questions asked


[email protected] "i dont usually sell the sk" thats some personal level shit


----------



## poplars (Feb 19, 2011)

that budder looks amazing.. is that just whipped hash oil?


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2011)

poplars said:


> that budder looks amazing.. is that just whipped hash oil?


yup.......


----------



## howak47 (Feb 19, 2011)

poplars said:


> that budder looks amazing.. is that just whipped hash oil?


thanks poplars !!yea thats it at begaing of video as the golden sk oil then just whipped on candle warmer for a good while then took off of warmer and whipped till it was cool then let it sit overnight and this is what will happen the sk will do this everytime have not found anything that budders up this good besides the bubbakush but i will try it with the blue cheese that should be really dank


----------



## howak47 (Feb 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> [email protected] "i dont usually sell the sk" thats some personal level shit


 lol hell yea that shit is mine hahah


----------



## poplars (Feb 19, 2011)

howak47 said:


> thanks poplars !!yea thats it at begaing of video as the golden sk oil then just whipped on candle warmer for a good while then took off of warmer and whipped till it was cool then let it sit overnight and this is what will happen the sk will do this everytime have not found anything that budders up this good besides the bubbakush but i will try it with the blue cheese that should be really dank


I really like how it looks like caramel of a different color.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2011)

howak47 said:


> thanks poplars !!yea thats it at begaing of video as the golden sk oil then just whipped on candle warmer for a good while then took off of warmer and whipped till it was cool then let it sit overnight and this is what will happen the sk will do this everytime have not found anything that budders up this good besides the bubbakush but i will try it with the blue cheese that should be really dank


you you need good grade cannaboids to get product like that..... some so called true connesueirs say that sativa bubble hash, and oils burn the purest... to those people i say suck my motha fucken dick.... indicas f.t.w.


----------



## howak47 (Feb 19, 2011)

poplars said:


> I really like how it looks like caramel of a different color.


 yea i love this shit!!!


----------



## howak47 (Feb 19, 2011)

just did a update video and a video of the next sk bitch to get chopped lol bout to edit and try to get them posted tonight


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 19, 2011)

thats cause you dont want to hear nutin bout nutin but indi's 
and that aint right cause ther is a whole world of shit out there besides indi's 
i just started a a kali mist which is 90 , i lost my sup lem haz which was a 80 ,i still have my dut chese by dutch pass- and my sour diesel by medical seeds -just broke soil is a serous seeds klim mist -stil to break is a train wreck x northrn lights-all theese lean towards sativas -i found myself in a rut and had to escape--an i love sum bubble


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> thats cause you dont want to hear nutin bout nutin but indi's
> and that aint right cause ther is a whole world of shit out there besides indi's
> i just started a a kali mist which is 90 , i lost my sup lem haz which was a 80 ,i still have my dut chese by dutch pass- and my sour diesel by medical seeds -just broke soil is a serous seeds klim mist -stil to break is a train wreck x northrn lights--an i love sum bubble


im smoking on some very fueley, and yet garlicky smelling sour diesel right now...... yeah not too many sativas im fond of hommie... ak47.......sour d.... thats pretty much it... and both those are hybrids and not pure sativas.... dont get me wrong i smoke sativas when i have to..... and a very few i even like... but i dont prefer them by any means


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 19, 2011)

i hear you i respect a mans right to his opinion i dont have to agreee but he has the right to his opinion here in these united ststes - and i i have the right to agree or disagree-another thing great about these united states of america-

when i went to the behamas they said stay on this side of the island first place i went was to that side of the island -thats the way i am 
i be smokin dem all broda i be liken all dem gals at different times- but not closed into no one ting all dem be erie to me at one time or da oda if dem be sum gouwd shit of charector and genetic background den we can talk- im not shut down- but it gota be wort my time, lungs,money,an all ya know


----------



## poplars (Feb 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> im smoking on some very fueley, and yet garlicky smelling sour diesel right now...... yeah not too many sativas im fond of hommie... ak47.......sour d.... thats pretty much it... and both those are hybrids and not pure sativas.... dont get me wrong i smoke sativas when i have to..... and a very few i even like... but i dont prefer them by any means


yeah man I smoked a joint of that ak47 the other day it hit me in my head HARD>... only sativa I like...too bad I don't have any seeds or clones of it.

but honestly I find exploring the highs of indica MUCH more satisfying... but when you have a good sativa there really isn't anything liike it either..... too bad I don't have that ak47 in seed form. I wouldn't buy one from a seed site since there's no guarantee it was the same one I got.


----------



## howak47 (Feb 19, 2011)

update will be up in 30minutes !! iam bout to hit a fat bowl of some sourkush and bubbakush mixed in da bong uumm


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> i hear you i respect a mans right to his opinion i dont have to agreee but he has the right to his opinion here in these united ststes - and i i have the right to agree or disagree-another thing great about these united states of america-
> 
> when i went to the behamas they said stay on this side of the island first place i went was to that side of the island -thats the way i am
> i be smokin dem all broda i be liken all dem gals at different times- but not closed into no one ting all dem be erie to me at one time or da oda if dem be sum gouwd shit of charector and genetic background den we can talk- im not shut down- but it gota be wort my time, lungs,money,an all ya know


 
yeah i hear ya jo i hear ya... i just stick to what works best for me you know....


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2011)

man they got this latin king brotha on some bullshit.. he beat 2 murders but got 6 years on some traffick shit.... lol http://www.chicagobreakingnews.com/news/local/chibrknews-aurora-man-gets-prison-after-17th-traffic-violation-20110210,0,3107842.story?obref=obinsite


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> man they got this latin king brotha on some bullshit.. he beat 2 murders but got 6 years on some traffick shit.... lol http://www.chicagobreakingnews.com/news/local/chibrknews-aurora-man-gets-prison-after-17th-traffic-violation-20110210,0,3107842.story?obref=obinsite


that fucking piysa ass nigga is str8 loco lol


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 19, 2011)

one thing be true i have always respected you 
i have lost my temper here and ther i am human and have all the ingredients our creator should have left out as well as the next man, ego, pride, arogance, and prolly many others i cant finger - but we all carry sum things we'd be betteroff withought -do you agree


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 19, 2011)

you at this for ten years i hope to one day measure up to you for im only at it for two years now 
thanks for paving the way


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> one thing be true i have always respected you
> i have lost my temper here and ther i am human and have all the ingredients our creator should have left out as well as the next man, ego, pride, arogance, and prolly many others i cant finger - but we all carry sum things we'd be betteroff withought -do you agree


i fully agree.... and i am prone to fucking up and acting a fool sometimes... forgive me.... we all make mistakes... and this is only the net... ive seen poeple do this shit from newbs all the way up to mods.. we all guilty of it... just gotta remeber.. PLAYAS FUCK UP TO SOMETIMES...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> you at this for ten years i hope to one day measure up to you for im only at it for two years now
> thanks for paving the way


one man....... 10 years..... one strain....... hopefully you can accomplish more then me... i only made one strain worth memtioning but hay i got it down right... lol ive made other crosses... some of wich were hella dank... but i still trashed them


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2011)

and i just smoked a bowl of some sour d... lol you talked me into it.... i can still taste it in my mouth and shit.... nice maily heady high.. after it goes away in about a half hour i will have to blow back on the outdoor cali purekush for that herbal heron feeling.... a nigga gotta catch a nod ya na meen?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 19, 2011)

WTF?? I'm tuned into the oprah winfrey network now?


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> WTF?? I'm tuned into the oprah winfrey network now?


lol i told you i was 20 somethin going on 50 somethin


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2011)

lol it aint even been a full 20 min and the sour d high is dieing down... not gone by any means but the peaks are gone for me... only thing left is a slightly better alterd mood, and some satisfaction i knowing that i did just smoke a bowl 20 mins ago... very lil buzzing behind my eyes and ever so slightly in my forhead by my temple area... needless to say... its time for that pure kush.......... and that will be followed by some corleone kush....


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2011)

howak47 said:


> update will be up in 30minutes !! iam bout to hit a fat bowl of some sourkush and bubbakush mixed in da bong uumm


thats what da fuck is goin on then pimpin!!!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol it aint even been a full 20 min and the sour d high is dieing down... Not gone by any means but the peaks are gone for me... Only thing left is a slightly better alterd mood, and some satisfaction i knowing that i did just smoke a bowl 20 mins ago... Very lil buzzing behind my eyes and ever so slightly in my forhead by my temple area... Needless to say... Its time for that pure kush.......... And that will be followed by some corleone kush....


corleone kush!!!!!!! I just like saying that shit my niggas!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Feb 19, 2011)

[youtube]R-w9yhIg40k[/youtube] STAY TUNED FOR SOURKUSH #2 UPDATE IN ABOUT 20MINUTES


----------



## howak47 (Feb 19, 2011)

[youtube]RYCSI6sw46g[/youtube]


----------



## shinger (Feb 19, 2011)

HOWAK these videos are the shiz, Chi is gonna have to keep us entertained with music videos and crazy ass articles while you are on hiatus. You should shoot abunch of videos and slowly release them during your break,Tupac style, to quench our SK thirst.


----------



## shinger (Feb 19, 2011)

Just saw someone gave me a rep but talked alot of shit. haha such a pussy. Anonymously leave me a message on the rep. haha lurker pussy Thanks for tha rep. dick rider


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 19, 2011)

shinger said:


> Just saw someone gave me a rep but talked alot of shit. haha such a pussy. Anonymously leave me a message on the rep. haha lurker pussy Thanks for tha rep. dick rider


that's been happening alot on this thread, lol. what did it say?


----------



## howak47 (Feb 19, 2011)

shinger said:


> HOWAK these videos are the shiz, Chi is gonna have to keep us entertained with music videos and crazy ass articles while you are on hiatus. You should shoot abunch of videos and slowly release them during your break,Tupac style, to quench our SK thirst.


thanks man and yea thats a great idea i might have to do it like that!! i plan on doing smoke videos and probly a outdoor grow then i will start back with another indoor grow .... just got to let shit cool down been doin this for a while and a couple people know and iam just getting a little worried better safe than sorry !! 



shinger said:


> Just saw someone gave me a rep but talked alot of shit. haha such a pussy. Anonymously leave me a message on the rep. haha lurker pussy Thanks for tha rep. dick rider


 thats fucked up look at the comments on my sourkush #2 video i just posted some asshole said that my sk plant looked like it was dieing and shit so i looked at the guys channel and he has been hateing on henry hemp and others check it out hes name is FRANKIL3


----------



## shinger (Feb 20, 2011)

said for me to stop dick riding the SK. and saw i got aother one a couple weeks ago saying poplars is gay. why would dude rep me and talk shit about pops. dude has no life. douche should have posted on the thread and got clowned on. ohh well


----------



## poplars (Feb 20, 2011)

shinger said:


> said for me to stop dick riding the SK. and saw i got aother one a couple weeks ago saying poplars is gay. why would dude rep me and talk shit about pops. dude has no life. douche should have posted on the thread and got clowned on. ohh well View attachment 1451163


lol that dude huh? that's hilarious I musta hit a button educating them about how dank cali's outdoor is .

they left me negative anonymous rep too, fuckin pussy wont even talk shit to my face. w/e I could care less.

what you hear is an ego trying to defend it's existence.. his ego (whoever he is) is entirely based on indoor growing being the best shit ever, if anything threatens that statement, the ego itself is threatened, thus sending the idiot into an ego rage leaving negative rep, going on 4 hour arguments, etc.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 20, 2011)

Gotta love the RIU drama lol


----------



## jeb5304 (Feb 20, 2011)

did ya read page 430-436 sicc? was up guys? heres what im smokin on. sum jack herer and some og kush





OG









JACK








hash





how i started night at 8 pm last nug n bho b4 i reupped.




def was a good nite plus i germed sum bens more on that later


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 20, 2011)

I have only 10 posts per page, so this journal is on page 907 for me lol


----------



## jeb5304 (Feb 20, 2011)

ahh go to the feb 3 posts lol.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 20, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]RYCSI6sw46g[/youtube]


its simply the besssssssssssssssssssssssssssssst.... BETTER THEN ALL DA RESSSSSSSSSST......


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 20, 2011)

haha I just read it, i guess i should of said you gotta love the SK drama 

I've been there, and done that. had to drop it tho, an SK argument is never ending lol


----------



## theexpress (Feb 20, 2011)

poplars said:


> lol that dude huh? that's hilarious I musta hit a button educating them about how dank cali's outdoor is .
> 
> they left me negative anonymous rep too, fuckin pussy wont even talk shit to my face. w/e I could care less.
> 
> what you hear is an ego trying to defend it's existence.. his ego (whoever he is) is entirely based on indoor growing being the best shit ever, if anything threatens that statement, the ego itself is threatened, thus sending the idiot into an ego rage leaving negative rep, going on 4 hour arguments, etc.




its gonna be alright poplars......... dont even worry about it... just someone trying to stir up shit, and i dont even know who it is.. but it dont eve n matter.. im pretty sure it wasnt who i thought it was last time cuzz i have no problems with those 2 people anymore... im kinda thinking its someone diffrent this time just trying to stir up some shit... i wouldnt even sweat it...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 20, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5338250]haha I just read it, i guess i should of said you gotta love the SK drama 

I've been there, and done that. had to drop it tho, an SK argument is never ending lol[/QUOTE]

yeah fucking with the sk, is like fucking with one mexican, and then 50 more mexicans start comming from the sewers and shit till it aint a fair fight... there is no winning..... viva la drogaz!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 20, 2011)

LOL, coming out of the sewers. That just put a funny ass visual in my head hahaha


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 20, 2011)

To get neg rep it would have to be a mod or elite rolling society member.I never in my whole time in this thread gave rep to someone without my name.I always leave my name or my initials AND i def would not be hiding if i got something to say Ill say it far from pussy!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 20, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5338273]LOL, coming out of the sewers. That just put a funny ass visual in my head hahaha [/QUOTE]

lol true that!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 20, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> To get neg rep it would have to be a mod or elite rolling society member.I never in my whole time in this thread gave rep to someone without my name.I always leave my name or my initials AND i def would not be hiding if i got something to say Ill say it far from pussy!


i didnt think it was you or dweezey.............


----------



## theexpress (Feb 20, 2011)

this could be a future avitar with this smoking baby......


----------



## poplars (Feb 20, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> To get neg rep it would have to be a mod or elite rolling society member.I never in my whole time in this thread gave rep to someone without my name.I always leave my name or my initials AND i def would not be hiding if i got something to say Ill say it far from pussy!


 it was grey rep so thats not mod or anything I misworded by saying negative rep.


rollin up a joint of diesel pheno now, definitely growing it again, atleast one plant. I still have the clone from last year


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 20, 2011)

poplars said:


> it was grey rep so thats not mod or anything I misworded by saying negative rep.
> 
> 
> rollin up a joint of diesel pheno now, definitely growing it again, atleast one plant. I still have the clone from last year


 Well then thats obvious someone who has no rep or a newb..


----------



## theexpress (Feb 20, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Well then thats obvious someone who has no rep or a newb..


so thats what the fucking grey ball next to it huh??? grey=newb? or someone w/o alot of rep? that sounds like it could fit the profile of a hater lol


----------



## theexpress (Feb 20, 2011)

poplars said:


> it was grey rep so thats not mod or anything I misworded by saying negative rep.
> 
> 
> rollin up a joint of diesel pheno now, definitely growing it again, atleast one plant. I still have the clone from last year


the diesel pheno is very pretty... its good for daytime, or to wake and bake before going to work, or whatever... but the bubba dom pheno is like crack!!!! str8 buttah nigga!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shmow52 (Feb 20, 2011)

theexpress said:


> this could be a future avitar with this smoking baby......


 you should use this as you avatar


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 20, 2011)

theexpress said:


> so thats what the fucking grey ball next to it huh??? grey=newb? or someone w/o alot of rep? that sounds like it could fit the profile of a hater lol


pretty much neg rep is a red bar,grey is someone with no rep or a stranger/mj toker and green is the ones who have rep


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 20, 2011)

theexpress said:


> so thats what the fucking grey ball next to it huh??? grey=newb? or someone w/o alot of rep? that sounds like it could fit the profile of a hater lol


Yeah it mean that they dont have enough posts or rep. Some one probably made an account to talk shit or something lol


----------



## theexpress (Feb 20, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5338527]Yeah it mean that they dont have enough posts or rep. Some one probably made an account to talk shit or something lol[/QUOTE]

lol it was them bitch ass niggas from d.n.a. seeds......


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 20, 2011)

haha yeah they probably got lil spies lurking this thread as we type. Trying to take down the real SK empire.


----------



## shinger (Feb 20, 2011)

theexpress said:


> this could be a future avitar with this smoking baby......


I knew you would like the baby smoking. haha 

Its all good WBW. not sweatin these haters. I doubt it was anyone who posts in this thread. 

This thread is informative, entertaining, and funny and IMO the Sk is worth drooling over. guess imma SK groupie


----------



## theexpress (Feb 20, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5338539]haha yeah they probably got lil spies lurking this thread as we type. Trying to take down the real SK empire.[/QUOTE]

ima offer franco from greenhouse seed co. some sk beans to go air them cats at d.n.a. out...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 20, 2011)

theexpress said:


> ima offer franco from greenhouse seed co. some sk beans to go air them cats at d.n.a. out...


lmao hell prob do it for free just need some motivation...


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 20, 2011)

hahahahahaa


----------



## poplars (Feb 20, 2011)

theexpress said:


> the diesel pheno is very pretty... its good for daytime, or to wake and bake before going to work, or whatever... but the bubba dom pheno is like crack!!!! str8 buttah nigga!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


yep I don't have any good sativas other than bubblebomb so I'm definitely keeping it around this year.

still haven't smoked the joint yet, but it's rolled waiting for a movie to get done.


----------



## howak47 (Feb 20, 2011)

iam going through all my youtube videos and convering them to dvd format so i can burn them so i dont loose them ever lol this shit is going to take forever i got 200+ videos to burn lol but the sk is keeping me going 
i even found the 1st video when i was growin bagseed in a aerogarden i might have to post it up also the 1st sourkush plant i grew like 2 years ago


----------



## howak47 (Feb 20, 2011)

All i got to say is fuck all them haters !!!!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 20, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> lmao hell prob do it for free just need some motivation...


franco is the shit.... he should have his own fucking show on comedy centrel... right after my show!!!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 20, 2011)

poplars said:


> yep I don't have any good sativas other than bubblebomb so I'm definitely keeping it around this year.
> 
> still haven't smoked the joint yet, but it's rolled waiting for a movie to get done.


lol i can see poplars now just stareing down that joint all mean muggin it for hours before he puts the fuel on it and takes a pull on it.. its very personal with him!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 20, 2011)

howak47 said:


> iam going through all my youtube videos and convering them to dvd format so i can burn them so i dont loose them ever lol this shit is going to take forever i got 200+ videos to burn lol but the sk is keeping me going
> i even found the 1st video when i was growin bagseed in a aerogarden i might have to post it up also the 1st sourkush plant i grew like 2 years ago


lol yeah i remember them grows.. i remeber all the mid grade strains that were crossed to the sk and certain phenos of those f1's were insane!!!!!! that one orange bud mid grade strain crossed to sk produced some fire!!!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 20, 2011)

man im looseing mad weight... i weighed myself today and the scale said i weigh 250 ............ imthinking its mostly water though.... i was like 275-280 last time i weigh myself.. i wanna say around 4 months ago or so


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 20, 2011)

theexpress said:


> man im looseing mad weight... i weighed myself today and the scale said i weigh 250 ............ imthinking its mostly water though.... i was like 275-280 last time i weigh myself.. i wanna say around 4 months ago or so


throw up a pic of your fat ass. I'm sure alot of us wanna see what the fuck you look like.


----------



## howak47 (Feb 20, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol yeah i remember them grows.. i remeber all the mid grade strains that were crossed to the sk and certain phenos of those f1's were insane!!!!!! that one orange bud mid grade strain crossed to sk produced some fire!!!


 you mean this strain lol [youtube]P5FVeu0Y0sU[/youtube]

dont forget about the 1st sk plant [youtube]KzK2keUlap0[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 20, 2011)

howak47 said:


> you mean this strain lol [youtube]P5FVeu0Y0sU[/youtube]
> 
> dont forget about the 1st sk plant [youtube]KzK2keUlap0[/youtube]


yup thats the one.. that shit looked hella good... almost like a perfect 50/50 hybrid look to it from crossing a heaby indica to a heavy sativa


----------



## theexpress (Feb 20, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> throw up a pic of your fat ass. I'm sure alot of us wanna see what the fuck you look like.


i dont wanna have them boys knocking on my door


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 20, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i dont wanna have them boys knocking on my door


thanks for the mug shots chitown, you da man!! hahahha.  I got some rep comming your way soon, gotta spread the lovee first and rep a few chumps before I can though, lol.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 20, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> thanks for the mug shots chitown, you da man!! hahahha.  I got some rep comming your way soon, gotta spread the lovee first and rep a few chumps before I can though, lol.


yeah i hear ya.... always gotta rep some opther people for you can get your main target sometimes


----------



## howak47 (Feb 20, 2011)

hey poplars what resolution are the pics you had posted on that hdbuds site?iam trying to figure out what mine are i think its 3814 x 1975 is this good? i dont know much about that


----------



## poplars (Feb 20, 2011)

howak47 said:


> hey poplars what resolution are the pics you had posted on that hdbuds site?iam trying to figure out what mine are i think its 3814 x 1975 is this good? i dont know much about that


3264x2448, 8 megapixels.


----------



## howak47 (Feb 20, 2011)

poplars said:


> 3264x2448, 8 megapixels.


 my camera is 10.2 megapixels and i have it set on the highest quality setting but i still dont know the resolution unless that 3814 x 1975 is right


----------



## theexpress (Feb 20, 2011)

this my boy trouble on the left......


----------



## theexpress (Feb 20, 2011)

theexpress said:


> this my boy trouble on the left......


lol i managed to have fucked that up a lil bit...


----------



## poplars (Feb 20, 2011)

howak47 said:


> my camera is 10.2 megapixels and i have it set on the highest quality setting but i still dont know the resolution unless that 3814 x 1975 is right


if my camera is 8 mp and yours is 10 then you have a larger resolution than mine, so you're good.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 20, 2011)

poplars said:


> if my camera is 8 mp and yours is 10 then you have a larger resolution than mine, so you're good.


both of your fucking camera are amazing in terms of taking pix of nuggets......

lolc heck out that huge ass 17 gram bubba dom of sk nugget in my avitar.. lol thats all my camera can do chally!!!


----------



## howak47 (Feb 20, 2011)

poplars said:


> if my camera is 8 mp and yours is 10 then you have a larger resolution than mine, so you're good.


ok cool just making sure !!! i have a sony a230 dslr


----------



## poplars (Feb 20, 2011)

howak47 said:


> ok cool just making sure !!! i have a sony a230 dslr


cool man make sure you take atvantage of the macro setting with flash. if it doesn't have image stabilizing, then you'll need to hold it on a stable surface such as a table or tripod.


----------



## howak47 (Feb 21, 2011)

man i just got the new hightimes with the 2010 cup and the center fold has there version of the sourkush AND ALSO THEY HAVE A STRAIN CALLED SOUR POWER I MIGHT SCAN IT SO U CAN SEE IT HAHAHHA


----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2011)

howak47 said:


> man i just got the new hightimes with the 2010 cup and the center fold has there version of the sourkush AND ALSO THEY HAVE A STRAIN CALLED SOUR POWER I MIGHT SCAN IT SO U CAN SEE IT HAHAHHA


i know the sourpower is from hortilab... its a mix of power plant and sour d.. and any other sourkush just aint matching up.. its pretty obvious from pix..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 21, 2011)

howak47 said:


> man i just got the new hightimes with the 2010 cup and the center fold has there version of the sourkush AND ALSO THEY HAVE A STRAIN CALLED SOUR POWER I MIGHT SCAN IT SO U CAN SEE IT HAHAHHA


hortilab has a version of sour power i thought you knew that already lmao


----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2011)

howak47 said:


> man i just got the new hightimes with the 2010 cup and the center fold has there version of the sourkush AND ALSO THEY HAVE A STRAIN CALLED SOUR POWER I MIGHT SCAN IT SO U CAN SEE IT HAHAHHA


you need to send them in some pix and show them what the real sk is all about..... dont forget to tell them it predates dna's sk by a decade!!!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 21, 2011)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&sqi=2&ved=0CBMQFjAA&url=http://www.hortilab.nl/seeds.html&ei=HbtiTcG6J8L48AbQ08DcCw&usg=AFQjCNHvQcwyIZp8nwwhNwuSjmix99TgYg&sig2=Ix7nr1S43m0o3rvcxL0PZA


----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2011)

sorry i was mistaken.... there sourpower is a mix of a very sativa sister to startbud and a sour d..


----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2011)

there shit looks good but its leaning waaaaaaaaaaay foxtailing sativa!!!! even more so sativa then the most sativa pheno you got out of your sourpower that was fluffier and took like 10 weeks to finish...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsOWMJVNbAU&nofeather=True.......................................... cheah!!!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2011)

theese vice lords put it down~~~~~ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLmZnEBu4qY


----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSveSYC6kJg&nofeather=True free bump j


----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phnUw76a6Y0&nofeather=True


----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2011)

play this shit loud!!!!!! from new york-chicago-cali!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THXJNjrlQDM


----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2011)

i love were im from...... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4QUPXwc_cw


----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2011)

i never heard this till today..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KqsM_-LhJ0


----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2011)

this new to me to.... this go hard... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGBlcWIOFnw


----------



## howak47 (Feb 21, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> hortilab has a version of sour power i thought you knew that already lmao


 lol i most of forgot but that shit does look dank


----------



## howak47 (Feb 21, 2011)

theexpress said:


> this new to me to.... this go hard... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGBlcWIOFnw


 thats the shit


----------



## howak47 (Feb 21, 2011)

Bout to get my sourkush harvest on hahahah i will make a vid of couse probly be a day or so get ready for the frostyness


----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2011)

this my life right here..... dis da anthem!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgV1T8mU82k


----------



## howak47 (Feb 21, 2011)

sourpower
[youtube]x5fU_X9mjpQ[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 22, 2011)

howak47 said:


> sourpower
> [youtube]x5fU_X9mjpQ[/youtube]


the better pheno is leaning more sk like a mug... look at the bud formation and the level of frost..... and the yield is looking righteous too!!!


----------



## poplars (Feb 22, 2011)

sup bro I"m startin my day off with the diesel pheno out of the zong with ice.... treating me very nicely


----------



## theexpress (Feb 22, 2011)

poplars said:


> sup bro I"m startin my day off with the diesel pheno out of the zong with ice.... treating me very nicely


good to hear.... i myself have kicked off this day with a fat bowl of pure kush.............. outdoor purekush..... im told from cali... still got a lil bit of sour d and corleone kush but not much....... my boy says he is gonna get some white widow x jack herrer at the end of the week... i hope its good but something tells me i wont be crazy about it...


----------



## poplars (Feb 22, 2011)

nice man nice. that afghan plant I had that smells skunky turned out female!. I have a definite diesel pheno sk male, with a potential bubba male and a for sure bubba female. I got ONE seed out of the humboldt purple kush to germinate, so it will be going into my 'tool bag' as welll..... that diesel has me very stoned man its nice, 7 zong rips and I"m soaring....weeeeee


anytways bro thanks again for this strain I truly appreciate what you did, all the work you did to breed this, that some dumbasses who don't understand what you did call 'pollen chucking' hahahahaha what idiocy. 

I'm gonna take pics of my plants now, that I"m not all disoriented on a hard ass indica high I can actually function a lil bit


----------



## theexpress (Feb 22, 2011)

poplars said:


> nice man nice. that afghan plant I had that smells skunky turned out female!. I have a definite diesel pheno sk male, with a potential bubba male and a for sure bubba female. I got ONE seed out of the humboldt purple kush to germinate, so it will be going into my 'tool bag' as welll..... that diesel has me very stoned man its nice, 7 zong rips and I"m soaring....weeeeee
> 
> 
> anytways bro thanks again for this strain I truly appreciate what you did, all the work you did to breed this, that some dumbasses who don't understand what you did call 'pollen chucking' hahahahaha what idiocy.
> ...


im down to see some lil ones vegging....... im actually going to my partners to "cull" the diesel phenos..... this next indoor that will be cut n dry in a lil less then 8 weeks will prolly be the cycle to contain the diesel pheno..... so this way all the up comming indoors, and outdoor grow will have str8 bubba clones out that way.... and howak im giving buddy some sourpower like 4 sine u gave me 9 and some of that ghs bubba x sk wich i know is gonna be epic!!!!!! since i only got 4 dem im only giving hommie 2... ima keep some for myself cuzz its not likely we will get theese strains outside this year... unless they veg real fucking fast an branch out quick.... hopefully we can get some cuts of those 2 strains you made out there!!!!!!!! gotta grab mad serande this year to for all them indicas!!! mold is not an option!!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 22, 2011)

man my niggas.. we are living in very troubled times... look at whats going on around us.... this whole thing with egypt, greece is burning... now the shit is hitting the fan in libiya...... north korea is on some nuclear shit..... iran has well, afghanistan is a lost cause... so is iraq....... spain is also rioting.... there mad protest going on in wisconsin, ohio, ect. its bout to start in illinois... michigan is dead broke, and people there are fed up! cali is broke too.. corrupt ass illinois is quickly going down the tube........ the government has we know it could shut down by next month if agreements are not reached, obama is telling the media not to cover that story.. this feels like the end of the world.... GET YOUR GUNS READY!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 22, 2011)

theexpress said:


> man my niggas.. we are living in very troubled times... look at whats going on around us.... this whole thing with egypt, greece is burning... now the shit is hitting the fan in libiya...... north korea is on some nuclear shit..... iran has well, afghanistan is a lost cause... so is iraq....... spain is also rioting.... there mad protest going on in wisconsin, ohio, ect. its bout to start in illinois... michigan is dead broke, and people there are fed up! cali is broke too.. corrupt ass illinois is quickly going down the tube........ the government has we know it could shut down by next month if agreements are not reached, obama is telling the media not to cover that story.. this feels like the end of the world.... GET YOUR GUNS READY!


 
venezualian hunger strikes...... the drug war in mexico....... maaaaaaaan...........


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 22, 2011)

Mine been lock and loaded


----------



## theexpress (Feb 22, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Mine been lock and loaded


lol ur in a major union city too...... its gonna come to you too....... all this has the feeling of the ending of the world no? if not that atleast a new era is comming.....


----------



## poplars (Feb 22, 2011)

theexpress said:


> man my niggas.. we are living in very troubled times... look at whats going on around us.... this whole thing with egypt, greece is burning... now the shit is hitting the fan in libiya...... north korea is on some nuclear shit..... iran has well, afghanistan is a lost cause... so is iraq....... spain is also rioting.... there mad protest going on in wisconsin, ohio, ect. its bout to start in illinois... michigan is dead broke, and people there are fed up! cali is broke too.. corrupt ass illinois is quickly going down the tube........ the government has we know it could shut down by next month if agreements are not reached, obama is telling the media not to cover that story.. this feels like the end of the world.... GET YOUR GUNS READY!


I just see it as a beginning of a new age... i'm rather safe up here where I live.... lots of antigovernment people with guns .

I haven't made any strains yet, but I'm going to be crossing humboldt purple kush with sour kush bubba in one way or another to make the purple kush danker and stonier than it already is.... 

sweet god will probably be crossed with sour kush again too, then the subsequent crosses with both strains will be with phenos that look most like the initial phenos to keep their identity.


there's no way the world is gonna end. it may end for some people in the way they used to live, but it will not end.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 22, 2011)

michigan is now closeing half of the schools in detroit!!!! wow... all you stoners take the time to watch cnn.... just do it..


----------



## theexpress (Feb 22, 2011)

poplars said:


> I just see it as a beginning of a new age... i'm rather safe up here where I live.... lots of antigovernment people with guns .
> 
> I haven't made any strains yet, but I'm going to be crossing humboldt purple kush with sour kush bubba in one way or another to make the purple kush danker and stonier than it already is....
> 
> ...


 
i just hope our government shuts down......... or is seriously weakend to the point were going after drug users/dealers is not an option!!!! and tax payers will be like no way in hell i want my money going to houseing some drug dealer....


----------



## theexpress (Feb 22, 2011)

lol when the shit hits the fan im going by howaks...... with allt hem guns in the middle of nowere ill be safe... ill bring some guns with too...


----------



## howak47 (Feb 22, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol when the shit hits the fan im going by howaks...... With allt hem guns in the middle of nowere ill be safe... Ill bring some guns with too...


thats whats up there u will be good here just bring some more sk beans with u and i got your back


----------



## howak47 (Feb 22, 2011)

[youtube]7fAteBDu1Wk[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 22, 2011)

howak47 said:


> thats whats up there u will be good here just bring some more sk beans with u and i got your back


hahahahahahaha you got it


----------



## theexpress (Feb 22, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]7fAteBDu1Wk[/youtube]


man thats frosty........... somewere in nepal there is a village of people who wish they had some sourkush plants to rub with there dirty lil hands to make some cream charas!!!!! that scissor hash is 100% full melt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 22, 2011)

and ur right... nothing else really makes has good oil, or any kind of hash then the sk.... also the yield is much higher then other strains ive made concentrates from


----------



## shinger (Feb 22, 2011)

dayum, that shit was fuckin boiling in ur bong. so who is gonna be the one to melt in a spoon and main line the sk?


----------



## theexpress (Feb 22, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]7fAteBDu1Wk[/youtube]


could you describe a lil for the newwer cats on this thread how she smells to you.....


----------



## theexpress (Feb 22, 2011)

shinger said:


> dayum, that shit was fuckin boiling in ur bong. so who is gonna be the one to melt in a spoon and main line the sk?


kkday will......... lol... that shit is full melt!!! no joke... thats just from some trichomes that stuck to his scissors and glove... that shit is smokin!!!!!!!


----------



## poplars (Feb 22, 2011)

here's my pics...

lil seedlings started.
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture563.jpg
the one that hasn't popped out of the soil yet is the humboltd purple kush, the only one I have thats germed so far.

the 3 in back are the thc bomb x bubble gum, and the 2 in front by the seed that hasn't shown leaves are more of the "afghan" seeds.

now the 4 sour kush, they need to be repotted, I'll be doing that in the next few days.

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture564.jpg

bottom right female bubba pheno, bottom left male looking bubba pheno, top left male diesel pheno, top right unknown sex diesel pheno.

this is the female 'afghan' plant, smells skunky as fuck when I smell the leaves, came out of a very spicy dense indica bud...
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture574.jpg
and here's another 'afghan' seedling looking female as well.
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture573.jpg

I'm really stoked to see what this 'afghan' strain does.

here are the two sweet god seedlings I have, the one on the right smells better and both are looking male, if they both are for sure male I will be using the one on the right.
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture577.jpg

that's all for now, I'm no indoor grower as you can tell, I keep em happy enough to be cloned and flourish outside


----------



## theexpress (Feb 22, 2011)

poplars said:


> I just see it as a beginning of a new age... i'm rather safe up here where I live.... lots of antigovernment people with guns .
> 
> I haven't made any strains yet, but I'm going to be crossing humboldt purple kush with sour kush bubba in one way or another to make the purple kush danker and stonier than it already is....
> 
> ...


 
lol im gonna be needing some of those crosses to.... you know chitown wants some sourkush x sweetgod and sourkush x purple kush... maaaaaaaan i love indicas!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 22, 2011)

INNNNNNNNDIIIIIIIIIIIIICAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## theexpress (Feb 22, 2011)

^^^^ use that bubba male to hit up the bubba female sk, and to the better smelling sweetgod, and your best afghani pheno!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 22, 2011)

how old them sk? what you feeding em? they look healthy has fuck.. what you veggin under still them t-12's?


----------



## poplars (Feb 22, 2011)

theexpress said:


> how old them sk? what you feeding em? they look healthy has fuck.. what you veggin under still them t-12's?


vegging under t12's with a few soft white 23 watt cfls.

I hit em with a very light humboldt nutrients 'grow' real basic veg nutrient. have em in good soil spray them pretty often too.

if that bubba is male I'm definitely hitting it up with the bubba female. that's straight up best case scenario, definitely doing all that with the sweet god and afghani pheno... you bet you'll be seeing some crosses in the future .


----------



## theexpress (Feb 22, 2011)

poplars said:


> here's my pics...
> 
> lil seedlings started.
> http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture563.jpg
> ...


another cool ass fact about the sk is that not only do it got only 2 phenos that grow so uniform its kinda like growing clones, and that it has a better then 50/50 male to female ratio, even though both phenos are diffrent, they both finish in the same time..... and alot of other strains grown from seed arent like that you can get phenos that finish in 8 weeks, and you can get phenos that finish in 12... not with the sk... 8 weeks from when you see hairs they both done....


----------



## poplars (Feb 22, 2011)

theexpress said:


> another cool ass fact about the sk is that not only do it got only 2 phenos that grow so uniform its kinda like growing clones, and that it has a better then 50/50 male to female ratio, even though both phenos are diffrent, they both finish in the same time..... and alot of other strains grown from seed arent like that you can get phenos that finish in 8 weeks, and you can get phenos that finish in 12... not with the sk... 8 weeks from when you see hairs they both done....


 for real I noticed that.... bubba pheno and diesel pheno both finished around hte same time...if anything the diesel pheno finished a LIL quicker outside ....definitely badass.


I have a feelinig after I inbred sour kush in my climate it'll finish faster the next year and be even more potent...we'll see


----------



## theexpress (Feb 22, 2011)

poplars said:


> vegging under t12's with a few soft white 23 watt cfls.
> 
> I hit em with a very light humboldt nutrients 'grow' real basic veg nutrient. have em in good soil spray them pretty often too.
> 
> if that bubba is male I'm definitely hitting it up with the bubba female. that's straight up best case scenario, definitely doing all that with the sweet god and afghani pheno... you bet you'll be seeing some crosses in the future .


 
those t12s are doing the trick man.. what you got duel 40 watters? those work fine... keep in mind they gotta stay close has fuck to the plant.. when i use them i have them literly touching the tops of plants.. since they burn soo cool {because there 40 watt tubes but over a 2-4 or more foot area they can be kept cool easily with just a small fan} they dont burn the leaves at all...


----------



## poplars (Feb 22, 2011)

theexpress said:


> those t12s are doing the trick man.. what you got duel 40 watters? those work fine... keep in mind they gotta stay close has fuck to the plant.. when i use them i have them literly touching the tops of plants.. since they burn soo cool {because there 40 watt tubes but over a 2-4 or more foot area they can be kept cool easily with just a small fan} they dont burn the leaves at all...


yeah dude I have them all within an inch and a half of the bulb usually... the whole dual unit itself uses 75 watts total so yeah they're about that much.

I haven't been using a fan because I don't like to have to water very often. when I start clones and get them ready to go outside then I'll use a fan to strengthen their stems


----------



## theexpress (Feb 22, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah dude I have them all within an inch and a half of the bulb usually... the whole dual unit itself uses 75 watts total so yeah they're about that much.
> 
> I haven't been using a fan because I don't like to have to water very often. when I start clones and get them ready to go outside then I'll use a fan to strengthen their stems


 
lol man dont be lazy about it..... put a fan in there so you can have the t12s touching.. the 23 watters are cool at like an inch or 1.5 away.. how much effort does it take to water some plants... think of it like this... if you get the stems proper now you will have healthier growth from now on, stronger stems to deal with possible spring winds, and a overall much higher yield!!!! put a fan on that shit if you have one and get that light a lil closer...so there 35 watters then thats cool...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 22, 2011)

dude those sk are gonna blow up 2-3 weeks after you repot!!! what size you going up to 2.5 gal or so


----------



## theexpress (Feb 22, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol man dont be lazy about it..... put a fan in there so you can have the t12s touching.. the 23 watters are cool at like an inch or 1.5 away.. how much effort does it take to water some plants... think of it like this... if you get the stems proper now you will have healthier growth from now on, stronger stems to deal with possible spring winds, and a overall much higher yield!!!! put a fan on that shit if you have one and get that light a lil closer...so there 35 watters then thats cool...


also the circulation of air will be better for the plant in many ways...... keep in mind that spider mites like still, stale air...


----------



## poplars (Feb 22, 2011)

true that you got me on the spider mite part....


they're not even in 1 gals yet, I'm gonna repot all of them to 1 gals then take clones prepping for the start of the season.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 22, 2011)

poplars said:


> true that you got me on the spider mite part....
> 
> 
> they're not even in 1 gals yet, I'm gonna repot all of them to 1 gals then take clones prepping for the start of the season.


yeah gradeually up the container size so your root mass can make the most of the space available giving you a thicker more complex rootball... that way when you put them in the dirt in spring they will explode outside


----------



## theexpress (Feb 22, 2011)

shit a fan would even stimulate root growth....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 22, 2011)

theexpress said:


> another cool ass fact about the sk is that not only do it got only 2 phenos that grow so uniform its kinda like growing clones, and that it has a better then 50/50 male to female ratio, even though both phenos are diffrent, they both finish in the same time..... and alot of other strains grown from seed arent like that you can get phenos that finish in 8 weeks, and you can get phenos that finish in 12... not with the sk... 8 weeks from when you see hairs they both done....


 I think you meant to say 50/50 female to male ratio


----------



## theexpress (Feb 22, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I think you meant to say 50/50 female to male ratio


you know what i ment....... you correcting me???? ima have to go upside your head or what????? WTF IS [email protected] DA GOOD DR!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 22, 2011)

theexpress said:


> you know what i ment....... you correcting me???? ima have to go upside your head or what????? WTF IS [email protected] DA GOOD DR!


wassup my man. just making sure no one misunderstands you, lol


----------



## theexpress (Feb 22, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> wassup my man. just making sure no one misunderstands you, lol


lol............ seems like everyone misunderstands me.. is i cuzz i speakz ebonix!!!


----------



## poplars (Feb 22, 2011)

busted out a perfect sour kush cone now I'm flowin away.....


2 phenos of bubba (the dank ass green pheno that looks way kushy, has an amazing fruity skunky smell dominated with more of a creeper indica stone) and the purple bubba(purple stemmed, more spicey piney with skunk, more intense instantly, they both seem to have the same duration. )

mix them together in a joint and you have an instant strong high with it slowly creeping into amazing heights....


----------



## theexpress (Feb 22, 2011)

poplars said:


> busted out a perfect sour kush cone now I'm flowin away.....
> 
> 
> 2 phenos of bubba (the dank ass green pheno that looks way kushy, has an amazing fruity skunky smell dominated with more of a creeper indica stone) and the purple bubba(purple stemmed, more spicey piney with skunk, more intense instantly, they both seem to have the same duration. )
> ...


lol i envy you right about now......


----------



## theexpress (Feb 22, 2011)

what do you smell from outdoor diesel? i get grapefrutish, rotten fruit sourish.... with almost a creamey sensation.... but inside its much more of a rotten fruit aroma with out that creaminess, and much less grapefruit smelling


----------



## poplars (Feb 22, 2011)

theexpress said:


> what do you smell from outdoor diesel? i get grapefrutish, rotten fruit sourish.... with almost a creamey sensation.... but inside its much more of a rotten fruit aroma with out that creaminess, and much less grapefruit smelling


hmm, there's a definite fruit smell, not sure what grapefruit smells like off the top of my head. it has a tinge of something else... definitely creamy, maybe a SLIGHT SLIGHT amount of pine, and maybe a bit of diesel in the background of that as well.


p.s. sour kush gets you way higher out of a bong than a joint


----------



## theexpress (Feb 22, 2011)

poplars said:


> hmm, there's a definite fruit smell, not sure what grapefruit smells like off the top of my head. it has a tinge of something else... definitely creamy, maybe a SLIGHT SLIGHT amount of pine, and maybe a bit of diesel in the background of that as well.
> 
> 
> p.s. sour kush gets you way higher out of a bong than a joint


i think what your smelling has diesely im describing has grapefruit like


----------



## poplars (Feb 22, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i think what your smelling has diesely im describing has grapefruit like


ah different smells kinda like with the two bubbas I had? good shit maybe I'll get another diesel female and grow it out this year


----------



## Boonierat (Feb 22, 2011)

Got a few pics of my babies. These are Super Skunk x Wonder Woman. I'm pretty excited about em.


----------



## howak47 (Feb 22, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> Got a few pics of my babies. These are Super Skunk x Wonder Woman. I'm pretty excited about em.
> View attachment 1456672View attachment 1456673View attachment 1456675View attachment 1456676


 hell yea man nice little ones you got there cant wait to watch em grow


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 22, 2011)

Whats good howak, how you been homie?


----------



## howak47 (Feb 22, 2011)

poplars said:


> hmm, there's a definite fruit smell, not sure what grapefruit smells like off the top of my head. it has a tinge of something else... definitely creamy, maybe a SLIGHT SLIGHT amount of pine, and maybe a bit of diesel in the background of that as well.
> 
> 
> p.s. sour kush gets you way higher out of a bong than a joint


i love the sourkush out the bong ... i think iam goin to hit some now lol iam sitting here converting all my youtube videos to dvd this is a huge project looks like iam going to have to make 3 2hour dvds to get them all 6 hours or more of grow and smoke videos lol cant wait to get this finished goin to take a week or so to do all this


----------



## howak47 (Feb 22, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5349482]Whats good howak, how you been homie?[/QUOTE]
not to much man !!! how you been?what u got going now?


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 22, 2011)

Not too much, got a lil side grow goin, but im about to my 400 watter bac up n running. Shit flys faster then hot cakes up in this mutha fucca haha. Its hard to keep up but im here. Stay high homie!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 22, 2011)

poplars said:


> hmm, there's a definite fruit smell, not sure what grapefruit smells like off the top of my head. it has a tinge of something else... definitely creamy, maybe a SLIGHT SLIGHT amount of pine, and maybe a bit of diesel in the background of that as well.
> 
> 
> p.s. sour kush gets you way higher out of a bong than a joint


lol everything out of a bong gets you higher then a joint.. i like joints doe..


----------



## gogrow (Feb 23, 2011)

Sometime last year I was supposed to be acquiring some beans of this fabled strain...... dunno what ever happened to that though....


----------



## poplars (Feb 23, 2011)

shit happened with chitonws partner a while back so he said he wasn't gonna give anyone anymore seeds because of it....


----------



## gogrow (Feb 23, 2011)

poplars said:


> shit happened with chitonws partner a while back so he said he wasn't gonna give anyone anymore seeds because of it....


I just like to stir the pot  ..... and smoke sour


----------



## theexpress (Feb 23, 2011)

gogrow said:


> I just like to stir the pot  ..... and smoke sour


your still my boy.... its good to see you around gogrow... you still working at that one spot?


----------



## poplars (Feb 23, 2011)

startin off the day with ak47... man I'm gonna ask my buddy if he can get a clone of this shit again, it's top notch!!!

if not I found a hella spacey crystally sativa that has been grown locally out here for almost a decade, got 2 seeds!!!!

I'm gonna become a straight up breeder man, I have so many strains to work with now.


btw couldn't roll the ak47 joint by hand because I got guerilla glue on my fingers yesterday so I couldn't grip the paper, thank god I have the rasta roller!!!


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Feb 23, 2011)

Jus wanted to say wutup to everyone havent been on in a while but Im blazed of some bomb romulan right now! pops that ak47 sound gud 2!


----------



## gogrow (Feb 23, 2011)

theexpress said:


> your still my boy.... its good to see you around gogrow... you still working at that one spot?


no, actually just lost my job and found out my wife is pregnant with our 3rd child...... Ah, life


----------



## theexpress (Feb 23, 2011)

gogrow said:


> no, actually just lost my job and found out my wife is pregnant with our 3rd child...... Ah, life




boy you got it ruff... hopefully shit works out for you... congratulations on the new child!!!!! may it be a boy who will grow up and become a dr. so you dont gotta work soo hard in your older years.......


----------



## theexpress (Feb 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jz2i2b7u8LU ..............


----------



## poplars (Feb 23, 2011)

so another humboldt purple kush seed germinated!!!!

I got strains out my fuckin ears!!!!
sour kush bubbba female + males
sweet god males
afghan female (s?) with 1 potential male seed
purplekush 2 seedlings
northern lights (clone)
thc bomb x bubble gum (3 seedlings)
classic sativa from the 70s grown in my area for decades (2 seeds)

gooooooood shit... I don't think I'm gonna fuck around with too many seedbank strains unless I see something unique... I'm gonna try to create unique dynamics with what I have here... good bit of sativa, lots of indica... maybe I'll look for one more fuzzy ass indica, but I think between th e humboldt purple kush and the afghan plant I should be good.


edit: speaking of I thinkima smoke a few bong loads of that humboldt purple kush now... still got like 3.5-4 oz of it


----------



## poplars (Feb 23, 2011)

YES, found another perfect humboldt purple kush seed, this shit is SO fucking nice... ima take a pic of the two buds I"m blazin before I blaze it, they are 2 nugs off of a BIG nug, found the seed in one of them


----------



## theexpress (Feb 23, 2011)

poplars said:


> so another humboldt purple kush seed germinated!!!!
> 
> I got strains out my fuckin ears!!!!
> sour kush bubbba female + males
> ...


can u post a pic of the purple kush?


----------



## poplars (Feb 23, 2011)

theexpress said:


> can u post a pic of the purple kush?


yep

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture578.jpg

smells like straight fruity GRAPES with a bit of skunk, VERY dense buds.

that's a pic of what I"m abolut to blaze


----------



## theexpress (Feb 23, 2011)

poplars said:


> yep
> 
> http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture578.jpg
> 
> ...


looks good....... should cross well to the sk....


----------



## poplars (Feb 23, 2011)

yeah definitely. its high needs something like sk to make it stronger.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 23, 2011)

I wonder what pollinated that PK.


----------



## poplars (Feb 23, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5352731]I wonder what pollinated that PK.[/QUOTE]

it was another indica male, I'm friends with the guy who grew all this so I know whatever indica it was it was dank.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 23, 2011)

there is some purple kush out this way in circulation now by way of b.c. canada...... i might have to check it out.. but im thinking its gonna be diffrent... its cheaper then the cali kush


----------



## poplars (Feb 23, 2011)

theexpress said:


> there is some purple kush out this way in circulation now by way of b.c. canada...... i might have to check it out.. but im thinking its gonna be diffrent... its cheaper then the cali kush


yeah, this purple kush came from clone straight out of humboldt, it's what they consider 'commercial bud' .

but they're right, it does have a commercial feel to it, I'm thinking sour kush will change that.

hell that indica it got crossed into that we don't know about may have changed it entirely...for the better


----------



## Boonierat (Feb 23, 2011)

That is an impressive set of genetics to start breeding on pops, and that PK looks pretty damn tasty. I'm wanting to get some sort of purple and cross it to this super woman. Don't really know what yet. I've heard good things about grape god.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 23, 2011)

yeah im thinking this purple kush from b.c. is gonna not be that grape tasteing west coast shit... prolly gonna be like a purple afghani x master kush or something...


----------



## poplars (Feb 23, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yeah im thinking this purple kush from b.c. is gonna not be that grape tasteing west coast shit... prolly gonna be like a purple afghani x master kush or something...


yeah shit that might have that signature fuzzy couchlock stone


----------



## theexpress (Feb 23, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah shit that might have that signature fuzzy couchlock stone


it fucking better


----------



## theexpress (Feb 23, 2011)

man its raining ice around this bitch


----------



## poplars (Feb 23, 2011)

not here yet but a huge storm is coming in, snow level at SEA LEVEL... usually it doesn't go below 3000 feet...crazy.

says we're gonna get a lot of snow.

in other news, I bought a straight acrylic/polycarbonate type bong, pull slide that my glass bowl fits on perfectly. its hella solid perfect for hiking and camping, I could even put a glass difffuser in the down stem if I desired... cost me 27 bucks but it was easy and available...

also bought a couple packs of raw rolling papers, and 151 proof everclear for another batch of tincture that will be 100% sour kush!

and, the 3rd of the initial 3 purple kush seeds I got germed!!! it was acting like it wasn't doing anything, so I put a couple DROPS of the nutrient solution in the germination paper, 5 hours later it popped open!!!

so it looks that I'm definitely gonna be able to keep the purple kush pure.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 24, 2011)

we are going to get another blizzard soon great.. the snow isnt even done all the way melting from the fucking last one bro


----------



## poplars (Feb 24, 2011)

theexpress said:


> we are going to get another blizzard soon great.. the snow isnt even done all the way melting from the fucking last one bro


that sucks man we get plenty of breaks in between...

but the climate is definitely changing... it used to only snow ONCE or twice a year here, now it's snowed like 4-6 times...



but hey maybe the frost will be pushed back further


----------



## howak47 (Feb 24, 2011)

bout to do a bho run with 7 grams of sourkush suger trim and 1 can butane i will probly post some pics when its done


----------



## poplars (Feb 24, 2011)

right on man. 

I turned the downstem that came with my acrylic bong into a diffuser with my soldering iron, its totally legit, I use a glass bowl with it, and it diffuses hella nicely.


----------



## shinger (Feb 24, 2011)

poplars said:


> that sucks man we get plenty of breaks in between...
> 
> but the climate is definitely changing... it used to only snow ONCE or twice a year here, now it's snowed like 4-6 times...
> 
> ...


I agree pops, shit is changing, last year round this time nashville got a 500 year flood, and fucked half the city. Now Emergency management is saying to not be on the road past 6pm tonight cause it may happen again. Nashville has more inches of rain per year than Seattle.


----------



## Boonierat (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah. The storms hit us real hard last night. Been pissin on us all day. At least it's warm, lol.


----------



## howak47 (Feb 24, 2011)

man i have been working on putting all my youtube videos on dvd i have done 2 dvds so far with 100 videos got another 120 to go!!!! I even printed labels with buds and shit on them each dvd will have dif pic on it i might do a video when iam all done to show what and how i did it


----------



## howak47 (Feb 24, 2011)

hey does anyone know where i can order a cheap oil dish? one thats not $200 lol


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 25, 2011)

Just buy an ash tray homie, keep it ghetto haha.


----------



## howak47 (Feb 25, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5360716]Just buy an ash tray homie, keep it ghetto haha.[/QUOTE]hahah yea i know iam tired of usin the ash tray lol


----------



## Boonierat (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannabis-seeds/cat_126.html

This is a good deal. And I'm checking out T. H. Seeds Burmese Kush. Looks pretty hot.
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/th-seeds/th-seeds-regular/t-h-seeds-burmese-kush/prod_488.html


----------



## poplars (Feb 25, 2011)

howak47 said:


> hey does anyone know where i can order a cheap oil dish? one thats not $200 lol


fdd makes them, but I dont' know if he's done any lately.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 25, 2011)

howak47 said:


> hahah yea i know iam tired of usin the ash tray lol


i use a flat pyrex glass cotainer............its empty now but not too long ago it was the home of over 2 ounces of sk, b52, and widow oil


----------



## poplars (Feb 25, 2011)

sparkin up a purple kush joint, good morning everyyone.


----------



## poplars (Feb 25, 2011)

now I'm bustin out the diesel pheno with some fresh snow in a freshly cleaned bong...

I love the diesel pheno, it's like the SK of sativas


----------



## theexpress (Feb 25, 2011)

poplars said:


> now I'm bustin out the diesel pheno with some fresh snow in a freshly cleaned bong...
> 
> I love the diesel pheno, it's like the SK of sativas


snow bongs???? hell yeah!!!!!


----------



## poplars (Feb 25, 2011)

theexpress said:


> snow bongs???? hell yeah!!!!!


hit very smooth, more surface area than ice, highly recommended 

you got hella snow right now go get some!


----------



## howak47 (Feb 25, 2011)

poplars said:


> fdd makes them, but I dont' know if he's done any lately.


really i wonder how much they run?


----------



## howak47 (Feb 25, 2011)

got a new sourkush video loading up with the dry weight of the sourkush #2 will be up really soon its uploading fast


----------



## theexpress (Feb 25, 2011)

howak47 said:


> really i wonder how much they run?


fdd will have it for the low low!!!!! he makes goo looking shit.... i saw the man a while back had a surplus of gear and was letting shit go 2 for 25$ were talking bowls, sliders, ect.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 25, 2011)

theexpress said:


> fdd will have it for the low low!!!!! he makes goo looking shit.... i saw the man a while back had a surplus of gear and was letting shit go 2 for 25$ were talking bowls, sliders, ect.


lol just dont ask him for anything custome.. but if you like what you see he should have a deal on it


----------



## howak47 (Feb 25, 2011)

[youtube]JYDxUGCGOEo[/youtube]


----------



## howak47 (Feb 25, 2011)

theexpress said:


> fdd will have it for the low low!!!!! he makes goo looking shit.... i saw the man a while back had a surplus of gear and was letting shit go 2 for 25$ were talking bowls, sliders, ect.


 ok cool where can i see his shit at?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 25, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol just dont ask him for anything custome.. but if you like what you see he should have a deal on it


boy i asked him for oone of those pipes he was telling me 35 for 1, 2 for 60 i went to the smoke shop and they have the same pipe for 9.99 lmfao.I just laughed when i got back and looked at the pm


----------



## theexpress (Feb 25, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]JYDxUGCGOEo[/youtube]


that shit looks good has fuck.... i am super fucked up off this canna cookie my boy gave me that he made with some of the oil i sold him a few months ago


----------



## theexpress (Feb 25, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> boy i asked him for oone of those pipes he was telling me 35 for 1, 2 for 60 i went to the smoke shop and they have the same pipe for 9.99 lmfao.I just laughed when i got back and looked at the pm


lol you must have rubbed the man the wrong way..


----------



## theexpress (Feb 25, 2011)

lol that video just starts out soo sick.. that first shot is insane, and gives a decent look at how kiefey the sk really is.. lol everytime i burp i can taste hash oil.... its like tickleing my body.. a nigga is high!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 25, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol you must have rubbed the man the wrong way..


Well if i did thats funny but i heard from a couple of people paying that price for those pipes from him.When i pick it up ill take some pics of it and show you his..Identical...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 25, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Well if i did thats funny but i heard from a couple of people paying that price for those pipes from him.When i pick it up ill take some pics of it and show you his..Identical...


no i belave you...... i think those peaces that were 2 for 25$ were surplus you know... its hard for me to find a bowl that i like... hope mine dont break lololololol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeb5304 (Feb 26, 2011)

poplars said:


> hit very smooth, more surface area than ice, highly recommended
> 
> you got hella snow right now go get some!


thats easy for me we have ton of snow


----------



## poplars (Feb 26, 2011)

so the new tincture I'm making is of 100% sour kush bubba.... I'm fuckin stoked... I'm only planning on consuming 40% of it before hiking season comes... this shit will be the bomb at night


----------



## theexpress (Feb 26, 2011)

MAAAAAN that cookie had my ass fucked up yesterday!!!!!!


----------



## poplars (Feb 26, 2011)

theexpress said:


> MAAAAAN that cookie had my ass fucked up yesterday!!!!!!


hell yeah I love edibles, just when you think your tolerance is high enough that you wont get super fucked cookies/tinc always prove otherwise.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 26, 2011)

poplars said:


> hell yeah I love edibles, just when you think your tolerance is high enough that you wont get super fucked cookies/tinc always prove otherwise.


my boy hooked them cookies uo.. i sold that nigga a hal ounce of marbled hash oil {sourkush diesel and bubba, b52, and white widow} and he took 5 grams of that shit and made 1 dozen cookies from that 3 strain marlbes hash oil... maaaaan it got my ass good... i was just soo rocked.... it was a sick ass body high sometimes i just had to bust out giggleing/laffing cuzz it felt like my body was getting tickled.. i was all tingly and shit.... its been a min since i ate some cannabis i forgot how fucking bomb it was.... hash oil + cookies=the shit!!!!

he fucked up makeing them a lil they were supposed to be choc. chip, but the lil chocklet chips melted and turned the whole cookie a dark brown.. still tasted good { though i could clearly taste the hash oil has i was eatting the cookie and when i burped for hours} started noticing effects at around 45 min after i ate it or so...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 26, 2011)

i think in the future i will take some chocolate syrup like the kind you mix into choc. milk and i will pour some of that into a double boiler and heat up that chocolate syrup then add some hash oil in that bitch and use that mixture to make chocolate milk with... should be hella dank... cuzz thc is readily soluble in milk cuzz its got fat in it, and the oilness taste to it im thinking might even taste kinda malty you know what i mean? like a malted milkeshake type im hoeping


----------



## poplars (Feb 26, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i think in the future i will take some chocolate syrup like the kind you mix into choc. milk and i will pour some of that into a double boiler and heat up that chocolate syrup then add some hash oil in that bitch and use that mixture to make chocolate milk with... should be hella dank... cuzz thc is readily soluble in milk cuzz its got fat in it, and the oilness taste to it im thinking might even taste kinda malty you know what i mean? like a malted milkeshake type im hoeping


 if th e chocolate syrup has a similar fat to thc ratio as butter or oil would then this would be badass. 

this makes me want to do butane extraction but man how do you ever get 100% sure there's /no/ butane there? I mean do you mess with the oil on a hot plate for like 10 mins until you're sure its totally out of there?


----------



## theexpress (Feb 26, 2011)

poplars said:


> if th e chocolate syrup has a similar fat to thc ratio as butter or oil would then this would be badass.
> 
> this makes me want to do butane extraction but man how do you ever get 100% sure there's /no/ butane there? I mean do you mess with the oil on a hot plate for like 10 mins until you're sure its totally out of there?



the butane will cook off at room temp.. after all the butane is gone and the bubbles have popped take that shit inside and double boil off whats lef of the butane.... while your doing this whip your butane up like howak does and make budder... then stick that shit in the freezer for a few days.... that should fully purge the butane from it.... and make the oil a lot more easy to handle cuzz the whipping and freezing.....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 26, 2011)

Just to let you know that tahoe og is back in stock


----------



## poplars (Feb 26, 2011)

theexpress said:


> the butane will cook off at room temp.. after all the butane is gone and the bubbles have popped take that shit inside and double boil off whats lef of the butane.... while your doing this whip your butane up like howak does and make budder... then stick that shit in the freezer for a few days.... that should fully purge the butane from it.... and make the oil a lot more easy to handle cuzz the whipping and freezing.....


 cool bro what's the best butane online for the price vs quality and what sort of contraption should I use for extraction that is safe?


----------



## theexpress (Feb 26, 2011)

poplars said:


> cool bro what's the best butane online for the price vs quality and what sort of contraption should I use for extraction that is safe?


GLASS OR COPPER TUBBING IS SUPOSED TO BE BEST BRO....


----------



## theexpress (Feb 26, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> just to let you know that tahoe og is back in stock


good looking out on that bit of info ........


----------



## shmow52 (Feb 26, 2011)

IMO, dont use glass. pressure under freezing temperatures doesnt sound like too good a time with glass....


----------



## Ditty! (Feb 26, 2011)

Always love Yall!!! 47 get it homie!!!


----------



## jeb5304 (Feb 27, 2011)

Stainless is best fuck copper.


----------



## poplars (Feb 27, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> Stainless is best fuck copper.


yeah? I want the cleanest safest method.... I'm not weary about butane anymore. now I just need to make a chamber to extract this shit.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 27, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> Stainless is best fuck copper.


diffrent strokes for diffrent folkss... i use c.p.v.c. pipeing and it works great


----------



## theexpress (Feb 27, 2011)

was at my partners last night for the ufc fight..... we getting ready for outside..... about 40 clones are rooted and vegging, and another 40 should be rooted in the next few days... after those 2 batches of clones are done i showed him wich one was the bubba pheno while it was very early into bloom.. we will be taking clones off her for keeping.... shit the one i told him to clone was a 3 foot bush that you cant even see threw... he only had 2 1k lights in there over 9 plants in bloom...... next run we will be running 4k worth of lights..... possibly the whole 6600 again


----------



## theexpress (Feb 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzCNIx4hV9I


----------



## theexpress (Feb 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NI4zjBsZ6Lkhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJ708qAL-vA


----------



## theexpress (Feb 27, 2011)

theexpress said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NI4zjBsZ6Lkhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJ708qAL-vA


this shit is hard hitting .....^^^^


----------



## theexpress (Feb 27, 2011)

lol that nigga said "chicago home of the niggas you scared of" lololololol


----------



## theexpress (Feb 27, 2011)

this shit deso too... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryX9ewL-4eo


----------



## howak47 (Feb 27, 2011)

Well got kinda some bad news but not really the 2 sourpowers i have in the one trash can they started to hermie for some reason but it was the end on the 9th week so they was done anyway so i put it in dark thursday and me and outlawzarz chopped it down last night!! I will be making a video probly today sometime so you all can see it looks pretty dank


----------



## theexpress (Feb 27, 2011)

howak47 said:


> Well got kinda some bad news but not really the 2 sourpowers i have in the one trash can they started to hermie for some reason but it was the end on the 9th week so they was done anyway so i put it in dark thursday and me and outlawzarz chopped it down last night!! I will be making a video probly today sometime so you all can see it looks pretty dank


 
she prolly lettin you know you let her sit too long lol..... how bad she herm? we talking a nanner or 2 or many?


----------



## howak47 (Feb 27, 2011)

theexpress said:


> she prolly lettin you know you let her sit too long lol..... how bad she herm? we talking a nanner or 2 or many?


 there was more than 2 the more i looked at it the more funny looking shit i saw it was time for it to come down hahah i flowered it a tad to long i think


----------



## theexpress (Feb 27, 2011)

howak47 said:


> there was more than 2 the more i looked at it the more funny looking shit i saw it was time for it to come down hahah i flowered it a tad to long i think


some strains will do that sometimes.....


----------



## theexpress (Feb 27, 2011)

<<<< will be smoking bubba sk in a lil less then 7 weeks!!!!!!!!!!! all organic!!!!!


----------



## poplars (Feb 27, 2011)

theexpress said:


> <<<< will be smoking bubba sk in a lil less then 7 weeks!!!!!!!!!!! all organic!!!!!


good for you bro!!! bout time!!!

making another batch of seeds too?


----------



## theexpress (Feb 27, 2011)

poplars said:


> good for you bro!!! bout time!!!
> 
> making another batch of seeds too?


actually no.... all the sk grown over there is from clone..... we got a good start.... 40 ready and 40 more on the way.... followed by another 40.......

but thats for outside.... inside we got 9 plants under 2k worth of hps....... 5 are sourkush and of those 5 3 are are bubbas


----------



## theexpress (Feb 27, 2011)

ghs bubba x sk, sourpower, and grape ape are getting germed has we speak.... i found a bean in the last last few ounces of pure kush so we will be germing that too when i find it... that one is a bagseed though.. still t was in a bag of outdoor grown purekush


----------



## howak47 (Feb 27, 2011)

[youtube]CJbUMC6pDjE[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 27, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]CJbUMC6pDjE[/youtube]


sux about the hermi..... that was the more flowery smelling pheno with the lighter nuggs right? im less im pressed by that... i wuld just kill the clones that pheno came from.. has that pheno ever hermed on ya before bro? i mean the frost on that pheno is sick but i dont like the bud structure/formation..... that other pheno is looking like thats were its at... nice chunky kush style nuggets.. hella frosty... not too leafy... and that smell you described sounds fucking choice! i hope i get that pheno.. im sure iw will


----------



## howak47 (Feb 27, 2011)

theexpress said:


> sux about the hermi..... that was the more flowery smelling pheno with the lighter nuggs right? im less im pressed by that... i wuld just kill the clones that pheno came from.. has that pheno ever hermed on ya before bro? i mean the frost on that pheno is sick but i dont like the bud structure/formation..... that other pheno is looking like thats were its at... nice chunky kush style nuggets.. hella frosty... not too leafy... and that smell you described sounds fucking choice! i hope i get that pheno.. im sure iw will


YEA THATS THE flowery smelling one that hermied no this is the 1st time its haped i think it was just flowering to long and had some stress or somthing but yea the other one smells fucking dank as hell ready to try it out !!! this is the 1st time getting this pheno WISH I HAD SOME CLONES OF IT BUT I THINK I HAVE A FEW MORE SP BEANS


----------



## howak47 (Feb 27, 2011)

[youtube]suw0bUTG_UU[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 27, 2011)

howak47 said:


> YEA THATS THE flowery smelling one that hermied no this is the 1st time its haped i think it was just flowering to long and had some stress or somthing but yea the other one smells fucking dank as hell ready to try it out !!! this is the 1st time getting this pheno WISH I HAD SOME CLONES OF IT BUT I THINK I HAVE A FEW MORE SP BEANS


try to reveg that pheno!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 27, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]suw0bUTG_UU[/youtube]


lol good thing it was onlya cfl bulb..... that bluecheese is huge!


----------



## howak47 (Feb 27, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol good thing it was onlya cfl bulb..... that bluecheese is huge!


 yea lol 1st time i ever did anything like that on cam lol hell yea the bc is fucking huge its the biggest plant i have ever had INSIDE


----------



## howak47 (Feb 28, 2011)

[youtube]Lyo0880H-LU[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 28, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]Lyo0880H-LU[/youtube]


them bubba kush x sourkush beans are germing right has i speak!!!! tryna pop 2 of them.. along with 4 sourpower


----------



## howak47 (Feb 28, 2011)

theexpress said:


> them bubba kush x sourkush beans are germing right has i speak!!!! tryna pop 2 of them.. along with 4 sourpower


 hell yea man hope they pop for u!!!


----------



## gogrow (Mar 1, 2011)

no sour flowers, but I did find a couple of seeds in an oz of NYCdiesel the other day.... made me think of this thread for some reason  Plan to pop em in a few days and throw em in the growshow.


----------



## poplars (Mar 1, 2011)

right on gogrow.


so I got my tiller fully running... did the first break in the ground, the soil is VERY nice when uncompacted... i'm going to add a bunch of good stuff to it, probably like 10-15 bags of soil, rabbit shit, leaves, already tilled in lama shit.


----------



## howak47 (Mar 1, 2011)

poplars said:


> right on gogrow.
> 
> 
> so I got my tiller fully running... did the first break in the ground, the soil is VERY nice when uncompacted... i'm going to add a bunch of good stuff to it, probably like 10-15 bags of soil, rabbit shit, leaves, already tilled in lama shit.


hell yea man sounds good !! i need to get out there and start mine up a get a spot ready for my peppers also got to find a nice spot for a couple of plants


----------



## poplars (Mar 1, 2011)

howak47 said:


> hell yea man sounds good !! i need to get out there and start mine up a get a spot ready for my peppers also got to find a nice spot for a couple of plants


yeah I adjusted the screw on the carburator to get it running in the beginning, now its fuckin with me more so ima have to adjust it again haha...


----------



## theexpress (Mar 1, 2011)

gogrow said:


> no sour flowers, but I did find a couple of seeds in an oz of NYCdiesel the other day.... made me think of this thread for some reason  Plan to pop em in a few days and throw em in the growshow.


thats a good strain too for a sativa... got a grapefruityness to it


----------



## theexpress (Mar 1, 2011)

so check this out.... my boy/hookup is the shit.... we have a funny relationship.. i sometimes sell him pounds, but i buy ounces off him./... lastnight i got an oz off him for 360$.... 8 1/8ths, and every eight was a diffrent strain... on my momma joe!!!! i got the following strains in my oz... cleo, c4, sour diesel, flo {purple nugg}, green crack, cheese, white widow x jack herrer, and a strain called coffee {dank has hell indoor.. had the outdoor before this and it was kinda weak}. all this bud is indoor nugget from california... and its all prime.. each is dank has fuck in its own way... its all in one bag so the main smell comming off it is from the sour d, mixed with all kinds of fruit and skunks....


----------



## shinger (Mar 1, 2011)

Found this on cnbc. pretty cool random facts.
With five arrests per 1,000 residents, Maryland had the most marijuana-related arrests of any state in the nation in 2008. *
Largest State Seizure
About 1.25 million pounds of marijuana was seized in Texas. 
Largest Potential Fine (For Possession)
Getting caught with marijuana in Okalahoma could be costly. The fine for possession can be as much as $10,000, the highest in the country. Florida and Louisiana also have relatively tough laws.
Smallest Potential Fine (For Possession)
Alaska and Georgia have the most lenient penalties on marijuana. Neither imposes a fine. Fines in California, New York, Oregon and New Mexico are also relatively light, ranging between $0-$100.
Most Medical Marijuana Patients
Oregon is home to the most medical marijuana patients, with 32,929 card holders in the state. Oregon's total population was 3.8 million in 2009. 
State With The Least Arrests
In Hawaii, there was one marijuana arrest per 1,000 cases in 2008, the least per&#8212;capita rate of any state in the nation. 

Smallest State Seizure
Wyoming seized the least amount of marijuana of any state in the country &#8212; just over 6 ounces. Wyoming is also the least populous state in the nation


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 1, 2011)

Damn, 360? i thought that was your boy lol


----------



## theexpress (Mar 1, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5384009]Damn, 360? i thought that was your boy lol[/QUOTE]

lol he is shit still ileagle here...... need to do something between harvests.... its all real proper indoor nugget.. even at you top cali dispenry they would charge 350 an oskie for this shit anyway...... for top notch indoor all choice ass buds.... trimmed up real nice.... and i got to mix and match.. comeone man.. you know thats worth the 360!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 1, 2011)

man ima go over to the club and fuck with ditty...


----------



## howak47 (Mar 1, 2011)

[youtube]WblLnIK1PFo[/youtube]


----------



## jeb5304 (Mar 1, 2011)

theexpress said:


> man ima go over to the club and fuck with ditty...


vote the botm chi an any othr members of tha club 
http://speedyseedz.com/forum/showthread.php?2941-Bud-of-the-month-feb-2011-vote


----------



## theexpress (Mar 2, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]WblLnIK1PFo[/youtube]


i can just tell thats the diesel pheno by the color of the hairs.. the diesel has yellowsh orange hairs and the bubbas hairs are darker..... ive never let her go that long before... longest i ever bloom was 9 weeks to the day... i might tell my partner to let them go 9.5 weeks this time.. we will see... i would trade this ounce i got of 8 diffrent kinds of ill dank for a oz of str8 bubba sk right about now!!!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 2, 2011)

i wouldnt even worry about getting more sk beans.... if i dont get around to makeing the f5's i know the hommie poplars will...


----------



## poplars (Mar 2, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i wouldnt even worry about getting more sk beans.... if i dont get around to makeing the f5's i know the hommie poplars will...


yep it will be done, I have a diesel male that has fat pollen sacs in veg ... I just gotta rig up a lil flowering box.... debating flowering out a SK clone to make a few "just in case the pollen doesn't work' seeds.... 

however I'm going to get silica gel packs and put that pollen in glass jars so I really don't have any doubts that it will last long enough to pollinate the outdoors.... I just get a lil paranoid about shit like this lol.


----------



## howak47 (Mar 2, 2011)

poplars said:


> yep it will be done, I have a diesel male that has fat pollen sacs in veg ... I just gotta rig up a lil flowering box.... debating flowering out a SK clone to make a few "just in case the pollen doesn't work' seeds....
> 
> however I'm going to get silica gel packs and put that pollen in glass jars so I really don't have any doubts that it will last long enough to pollinate the outdoors.... I just get a lil paranoid about shit like this lol.


 thats whats up man ...i need some of that pollen bad poplars cause iam almost 100% sure mine was no good let it sit to long!!!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 2, 2011)

The saga continues!!!!!!!!


----------



## poplars (Mar 2, 2011)

I wont have seeds till the end of this years harvest, but they will be 1st generation outdoor sk... so just in case chitown can't get it going I'll be able to send you or chitown enough to get started again.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 2, 2011)

howak did the pollin ever take on the purp d. x sourkush?


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 2, 2011)

Hopefully you can keep the pollen viable. Pretty soon the SK might be Clone only!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 2, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5387794]Hopefully you can keep the pollen viable. Pretty soon the SK might be Clone only![/QUOTE]

the sk train will keep on rollin bro dont you worry!!!!!


----------



## poplars (Mar 2, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5387794]Hopefully you can keep the pollen viable. Pretty soon the SK might be Clone only![/QUOTE]

that will /never/ happen.

I'm making emergency seeds just in case the pollen doesn't take... don't worry.


----------



## poplars (Mar 2, 2011)

got my tiller runnin again, turns out it was just low on gas 

this is after 2 full runs letting th e tiller dig as deep as it will go, then I pulled backwards getting rid of my footprints. not tilling again until I buy fresh rich soil to add to it. will probably be adding more leaves and rabbit shit.

and apparently one of the caves out here has piles of bat guano, and supposidly nobody knows about it, so I'll be hitting that up as well.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 2, 2011)

poplars said:


> View attachment 1471268
> 
> got my tiller runnin again, turns out it was just low on gas
> 
> ...


 
yo nice lil pot patch... i wouldnt go around fucking with fresh bat guano.... there is mad nasty bacteria in it...


----------



## howak47 (Mar 2, 2011)

[youtube]eMLWeff2dAQ[/youtube]


----------



## howak47 (Mar 2, 2011)

oo yea i was thinking about just cutting the fan leafs off the small sk and just hang it and do a dry trim on it and see how that works!! i have never dry trimed before i always do it when wet


----------



## poplars (Mar 2, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yo nice lil pot patch... i wouldnt go around fucking with fresh bat guano.... there is mad nasty bacteria in it...


ah yeah for sure I probably wont in that case... not a big fan of caves anyways.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Mar 2, 2011)

SourPower look's good..


----------



## theexpress (Mar 2, 2011)

howak47 said:


> oo yea i was thinking about just cutting the fan leafs off the small sk and just hang it and do a dry trim on it and see how that works!! i have never dry trimed before i always do it when wet


its gonna be a lil tuffer to trim with the leaves curld..


----------



## theexpress (Mar 2, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> SourPower look's good..


sup mikey!!!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 2, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]eMLWeff2dAQ[/youtube]


since u got alot of bud from so many diffrent strains smoke something diffrent each time so they all get a chance to cure out some


----------



## gogrow (Mar 2, 2011)

poplars said:


> that will /never/ happen.
> 
> I'm making emergency seeds just in case the pollen doesn't take... don't worry.


thanks man.... living in a state like louisiana it makes me smile to read shit like this....... these fabled "clone only" strains really piss people like myself off.


----------



## poplars (Mar 2, 2011)

gogrow said:


> thanks man.... living in a state like louisiana it makes me smile to read shit like this....... these fabled "clone only" strains really piss people like myself off.


yeah it would kill me to have to keep a clone of SK... I love seeds, I don't see why people hate them other than pure laziness. you get more variety with seeds, more uniqueness and mystery... what's not to love? 

but yeah suffice it to say I"d have to get hit by a meteor to not have SK seeds by the end of this year .


----------



## theexpress (Mar 2, 2011)

gogrow said:


> thanks man.... living in a state like louisiana it makes me smile to read shit like this....... these fabled "clone only" strains really piss people like myself off.


congrats on the kid on the way again? boy? girl? donno yet? lol..... its easier to grow from clone.. speeds up veg hella!!! and yields better.. but i gotta have a few sk beans lying around just in case.... the f4's creeping up on 4 years old.. gotta refreshen up


----------



## gogrow (Mar 2, 2011)

theexpress said:


> congrats on the kid on the way again? boy? girl? donno yet? lol..... its easier to grow from clone.. speeds up veg hella!!! and yields better.. but i gotta have a few sk beans lying around just in case.... the f4's creeping up on 4 years old.. gotta refreshen up


too early to tell the sex.... they dont go as quick as the plants do....thankfully  
I understand the whole "easier to go from clone", but that's part of the issue....... who the fuck do you know that will mail rooted clones?? seeds for the win


----------



## poplars (Mar 2, 2011)

gogrow said:


> too early to tell the sex.... they dont go as quick as the plants do....thankfully
> I understand the whole "easier to go from clone", but that's part of the issue....... who the fuck do you know that will mail rooted clones?? seeds for the win


 yeah nothin like getting the best strain you've ever had in the mail in seed form, especially for free.... straight up karma...

well im hittin the hay, actually blazed some bubba sk out of a pipe and got nice and stoned, highs nearly half gone so ima pass out..


----------



## gogrow (Mar 2, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah nothin like getting the best strain you've ever had in the mail in seed form, especially for free.... straight up karma...
> 
> well im hittin the hay, actually blazed some bubba sk out of a pipe and got nice and stoned, highs nearly half gone so ima pass out..


karma musta missed me, lol


----------



## theexpress (Mar 2, 2011)

gogrow said:


> too early to tell the sex.... they dont go as quick as the plants do....thankfully
> I understand the whole "easier to go from clone", but that's part of the issue....... who the fuck do you know that will mail rooted clones?? seeds for the win


too early to tell sex? just cut the light back to 12/12........ hahahahahahaha hopefully u get a boy who will grow up to be rich so u could retire early


----------



## theexpress (Mar 2, 2011)

gogrow said:


> karma musta missed me, lol


it will catch up with ya.....


----------



## gogrow (Mar 2, 2011)

theexpress said:


> too early to tell sex? just cut the light back to 12/12........ hahahahahahaha hopefully u get a boy who will grow up to be rich so u could retire early


I've got two of those already.... all they give me is hospital visits and "parent/teacher" conferences with 'mental health professionals' because my 5yr old is "killing baby dolls"...... I'm ready for a girl bro..


----------



## theexpress (Mar 2, 2011)

gogrow said:


> I've got two of those already.... all they give me is hospital visits and "parent/teacher" conferences with 'mental health professionals' because my 5yr old is "killing baby dolls"...... I'm ready for a girl bro..


lol well if you dont get it this time keep trying.... its alotta fun!


----------



## gogrow (Mar 3, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol well if you dont get it this time keep trying.... its alotta fun!


if I dont get it this time, I'm gonna opt for shooting blanks and adoption..... there's plenty of kids with fucked parents in this country.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 3, 2011)

gogrow said:


> if I dont get it this time, I'm gonna opt for shooting blanks and adoption..... there's plenty of kids with fucked parents in this country.


lol you gonna grab up a lil ghetto ass kid from the magnolia houseing project now?


----------



## theexpress (Mar 3, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol you gonna grab up a lil ghetto ass kid from the magnolia houseing project now?


----------



## gogrow (Mar 3, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol you gonna grab up a lil ghetto ass kid from the magnolia houseing project now?



well, if I'm not mistaken, we lost the "Nolia" after Katrina,...... but there are PLENTY of worse fucked up children around this area should we feel the need to reach out..... and we're only about 30miles away from "Nolia"


----------



## theexpress (Mar 3, 2011)

gogrow said:


> well, if I'm not mistaken, we lost the "Nolia" after Katrina,...... but there are PLENTY of worse fucked up children around this area should we feel the need to reach out..... and we're only about 30miles away from "Nolia"


i would get a lil chinease kid... chances are they will grow up to something high paying


----------



## gogrow (Mar 3, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i would get a lil chinease kid... chances are they will grow up to something high paying


it's fucked up to say it, but asians are the only people I seem to have a natural, unbased racism towards....... just couldnt do it.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 3, 2011)

gogrow said:


> it's fucked up to say it, but asians are the only people I seem to have a natural, unbased racism towards....... just couldnt do it.


how can you look lil choi pang in da eye and tell him no? dont u know he gonna grow up to be the ceo of kawasaki lol


----------



## theexpress (Mar 3, 2011)

lol im fucking tore up right now ima go get some sleep...


----------



## gogrow (Mar 3, 2011)

theexpress said:


> how can you look lil choi pang in da eye and tell him no? dont u know he gonna grow up to be the ceo of kawasaki lol


because of all the little american kids that are starving here...... fuck the chinks


----------



## poplars (Mar 3, 2011)

howak47 said:


> oo yea i was thinking about just cutting the fan leafs off the small sk and just hang it and do a dry trim on it and see how that works!! i have never dry trimed before i always do it when wet


I prefer dry trimming to wet, much easier imo. with wet trimming I always feel liike it wrecks up the bud more, dry trimming lets you clean it up more.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 3, 2011)

I TRIM WET AND HOLD THE NUGGET/COLA BY THE STEM AND TURN IT HAS NEEDED... i never ruined any bud trimming lol


----------



## theexpress (Mar 3, 2011)

gogrow said:


> because of all the little american kids that are starving here...... fuck the chinks


you strike me has the kinda guy who drives a ford!!!!! BUY AMERICAN ADOPT AMERICAN!!! lololol


----------



## gogrow (Mar 3, 2011)

theexpress said:


> you strike me has the kinda guy who drives a ford!!!!! BUY AMERICAN ADOPT AMERICAN!!! lololol


nah, i'm a refined redneck.... drive a jeep


----------



## theexpress (Mar 3, 2011)

gogrow said:


> nah, i'm a refined redneck.... drive a jeep


tell me you got a wrangler rubicon!!!!! those shits are beastly.. my boy got the 03 the origenal.... we used to get up on some offroading... i remember that jeep with 4 passengers makeing up a steep ass 90 degree hill i couldnt even run up on!!!! not to mention it rips threw the mud!!!!! sometimes when we was done rippin it up there would be like an additional 1000 pounds of mud stuck under the jeep and shit.. lol we would roll out on the highway and look behind us has were going 65 and laffing at all the mud falling off the bottom of the jeep. lol smaller cars behind us would get mad has hell cuzz some of these clumps were big!!!! he even got a snorkle kit on that bitch so we could litterly drive it threw the river!!!! i remeber waves going over the fucking hood while we were smoking a fat joint of dank riding across the fox river.......... shit was off the chain man... we would get some brews, some dank... and a video camera to record all that shit... TO BAD WE BEASTED THWE RUBICON WAAAY TOO MUCH NOW ITS OUTTA COMMISION FOR OFFROADING.... shit the thang barely drives on the reg. street!!!


----------



## poplars (Mar 3, 2011)

theexpress said:


> I TRIM WET AND HOLD THE NUGGET/COLA BY THE STEM AND TURN IT HAS NEEDED... i never ruined any bud trimming lol


 idk man I just like the way it trims up when its dry I guess. it must be an outdoor grower thing because all the pro outdoor growers out here trim dry. 

and honestly, it's easier to trim pounds when its dry, easier on your hand...

smoked some diesel hash this mornin, worked decently but I'm following up with a bubblebomb joint


----------



## theexpress (Mar 3, 2011)

poplars said:


> idk man I just like the way it trims up when its dry I guess. it must be an outdoor grower thing because all the pro outdoor growers out here trim dry.
> 
> and honestly, it's easier to trim pounds when its dry, easier on your hand...
> 
> smoked some diesel hash this mornin, worked decently but I'm following up with a bubblebomb joint


 
lol its prolly more like they start trimming wet but there is sooo much weed cuzz they got like 99 cannabis trees and its so much you cant do it all in one week..

i can imagine fdd has a shitty time trimming those 8-10 foot monsters.... but knowing him he prolly hires guatemalen immigrants to do it for real cheap like...


----------



## poplars (Mar 3, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol its prolly more like they start trimming wet but there is sooo much weed cuzz they got like 99 cannabis trees and its so much you cant do it all in one week..
> 
> i can imagine fdd has a shitty time trimming those 8-10 foot monsters.... but knowing him he prolly hires guatemalen immigrants to do it for real cheap like...


nah it really is like that everyone I know waits till it's dry before they even start trimmin.

I've trimmed wet vs dry before and the we trimming was noticeably harder on my hand. I've also noticed that when you chop it wet the wet leaf will close together as youo cut through and will grab whatever is in between, this isn't nearly as much of a problem with dry trimming.

last, but not least, you get the most scizzor hash trimmin dry


----------



## theexpress (Mar 3, 2011)

poplars said:


> nah it really is like that everyone I know waits till it's dry before they even start trimmin.
> 
> I've trimmed wet vs dry before and the we trimming was noticeably harder on my hand. I've also noticed that when you chop it wet the wet leaf will close together as youo cut through and will grab whatever is in between, this isn't nearly as much of a problem with dry trimming.
> 
> last, but not least, you get the most scizzor hash trimmin dry


i find it way easier wet.. leaves stick right out....


----------



## poplars (Mar 3, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i find it way easier wet.. leaves stick right out....


idk man I can't get around to it, seems messy by comparison to dry trimmin. oh well each to their own.

but I must say another problem with that is that you can't as easily separate the trash leaf from the sugar leaf, it's easier to cut the stem leaving the rest in tact when it's not wet, when it's wet its easy to cut more than just the stem... I made the /best/ bubble hash from trimming off the trash leaf first while dry then trimming the sugar leaf separate... way cleaner.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 4, 2011)

good ufc the other day.. not bad for free..... diago won that fight ..... has much has i fucking hate greg jacksons camp..


----------



## theexpress (Mar 4, 2011)

sourpowers have cracked........ waiting on the grapeape, and 2 sk x bubba..


----------



## poplars (Mar 4, 2011)

man the diesel pheno cured up nice, it truly smells like sour diesel...with a bit of fruit.

puffin a jay of it now.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 4, 2011)

poplars said:


> man the diesel pheno cured up nice, it truly smells like sour diesel...with a bit of fruit.
> 
> puffin a jay of it now.


sower koooosh mon!!!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K09vmFsDp2E


----------



## poplars (Mar 4, 2011)

that diesel pheno's high really doesn't last long with a medium tolerance. I'm sure if I dropped my tolerance it would last a bit longer but that bubba pheno is much more enjoyable overall.... I'm stuck left wanting more after blazing a whole joint of that shit, that's kinda lame imo.

but it was a very creative high, while it lasted....


----------



## theexpress (Mar 4, 2011)

poplars said:


> that diesel pheno's high really doesn't last long with a medium tolerance. I'm sure if I dropped my tolerance it would last a bit longer but that bubba pheno is much more enjoyable overall.... I'm stuck left wanting more after blazing a whole joint of that shit, that's kinda lame imo.
> 
> but it was a very creative high, while it lasted....


i been telling ya the bubba is were its at... i have some pure sour d right now thats legit has fuck in looks, smell for sure, taste, and has a nice buzz you know.. but its gone after like 20 min or so..


----------



## theexpress (Mar 4, 2011)

thats why we killing that diesel...


----------



## theexpress (Mar 4, 2011)

f.t.r.!!!!!! this cheese i got is shitting all over the sour diesel in everything but level of smell... the cheese reeks hard, but the sour d reeks harder..... the cheese keeps me high longer then the s.d. i donno what kind of cheese it is but it seems to have more body to it then the sour d.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 4, 2011)

Bubba Kush > ALL


----------



## theexpress (Mar 4, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5398564]Bubba Kush > ALL[/QUOTE]

yup including but not limited to the og kush or anything in that family........... the shame is the og yields better then the bubba.... and the og isnt a great yielder to...... I FUX WITH PRE 98 BUBBA KUSH HEAVILY!!!


----------



## poplars (Mar 4, 2011)

yeah it's just really hard for me to get rid of it, it has so many nice characteristics.... but one hole is one hole, in cali outdoors thats a big deal.... so I"m gonna have to think on that one for awhile....

I'll smoke some purple kush and think on that one  (btw I have 4 purple kush seeds fully germinated and growing, booyahh!!) then I have 3 bubblebombs, 3 afghans (one for sure female), 1 classic sativa strain (gonna keep this for breeding stock.)

gonna definitely be an interesting year.... with the tilled soil + holes, organic nutrients, and the afghan and purple kush strain . 

I still have the northern lights as well, which I'm thinking about using to make a new strain. it by itself isn't anything special but it has a LOT of potential.

sweet gods look to be both male, taking th eone that looks most like the original sweet god and planning on crossing it with sour kush, but still not sure.


----------



## poplars (Mar 4, 2011)

I think those joints I've been rollin are fuckin up my tolerance. I smoke a whole one usually by myself or with one other person...

I should probably stick to pipes and bongs most of the time.. joints for camping or hanging out with people. I just puff it way too much and it most definitely fucks my tolerance.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 4, 2011)

poplars said:


> I think those joints I've been rollin are fuckin up my tolerance. I smoke a whole one usually by myself or with one other person...
> 
> I should probably stick to pipes and bongs most of the time.. joints for camping or hanging out with people. I just puff it way too much and it most definitely fucks my tolerance.


 
when you smoke a joint esp. outside and its windy keep in mind the air smokes pretty much just has much of that joint has you do....


----------



## rastadred22 (Mar 4, 2011)

not if u cuff it in ur hand....and u put ur finger over the mouth of the joint...no air can smoke it


----------



## theexpress (Mar 4, 2011)

rastadred22 said:


> not if u cuff it in ur hand....and u put ur finger over the mouth of the joint...no air can smoke it


you got a good point less will escape.... still not has conservative has a bowl.....


----------



## poplars (Mar 4, 2011)

theexpress said:


> you got a good point less will escape.... still not has conservative has a bowl.....


I need a better pipe or something, I don't like the way my pipe hits for just chillin rippin it... need something that has a tighter smoother hit.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 4, 2011)

poplars said:


> I need a better pipe or something, I don't like the way my pipe hits for just chillin rippin it... need something that has a tighter smoother hit.


i think different kinds of glass pipes smoke different.... also i think what kind of weed you been smoking outta it maters to, and if its clean..... plus if you been smoking resin outta it matters to... resin yuck!


----------



## poplars (Mar 4, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i think different kinds of glass pipes smoke different.... also i think what kind of weed you been smoking outta it maters to, and if its clean..... plus if you been smoking resin outta it matters to... resin yuck!


I think it's just my pipe, its clean, and I've smoked so many different kinds of weed out of it and I don't dig it as much as other pipes.. I'll have to keep an eye out..


----------



## howak47 (Mar 4, 2011)

[youtube]geuBKw883c8[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Mar 5, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]geuBKw883c8[/youtube]


 
nice shirt dog!


----------



## gogrow (Mar 5, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah it's just really hard for me to get rid of it, it has so many nice characteristics.... but one hole is one hole, in cali outdoors thats a big deal.... so I"m gonna have to think on that one for awhile....
> 
> I'll smoke some purple kush and think on that one  (btw I have 4 purple kush seeds fully germinated and growing, booyahh!!) then I have 3 bubblebombs, 3 afghans (one for sure female), 1 classic sativa strain (gonna keep this for breeding stock.)



must be nice to be able to be a complete pot snob


----------



## poplars (Mar 5, 2011)

gogrow said:


> must be nice to be able to be a complete pot snob


its nice when you have stuff to do... if you don't have shit to do its pretty shitty just smokin weed all day... no joke.

I need to get something goin in my life to balance this, because just blazin isn't cuttin it for me, haven't been hiking in a while.... need to go to college or something to keep my mind on shit in between blazing because it's got to the point where blazing is what I do to fill the boring moments...

I mean don't get me wrong it is very nice for a while, but if you don't have a LIFE WITH your weed then its pretty shitty...


----------



## shinger (Mar 5, 2011)

shirt looks legit howak, i wonder if anyone will know what bho is when you wear it out in public. What concert you hittn up?


----------



## gogrow (Mar 5, 2011)

poplars said:


> its nice when you have stuff to do... if you don't have shit to do its pretty shitty just smokin weed all day... no joke.
> 
> I need to get something goin in my life to balance this, because just blazin isn't cuttin it for me, haven't been hiking in a while.... need to go to college or something to keep my mind on shit in between blazing because it's got to the point where blazing is what I do to fill the boring moments...
> 
> I mean don't get me wrong it is very nice for a while, but if you don't have a LIFE WITH your weed then its pretty shitty...


I've always thought that if I were in a state such as cali where one can just walk into a dispensary and pick from strains, I'd have a hell of a hobby


----------



## poplars (Mar 5, 2011)

gogrow said:


> I've always thought that if I were in a state such as cali where one can just walk into a dispensary and pick from strains, I'd have a hell of a hobby


where I live there's only 2 dispensaries in the entire county.... so its not like that at all... if I want a nice strain I gotta grow it myself....

I need to get a car going and start driving... not driving living in the middle of nowhere is really hard on the mind.... it frustrates me because the cannabis really /is/ the only thing getting me through this time.... 

and I know why it's like this, even if I was driving I'd be having a terrible time, the recession has hit everything so hard it seems like it's impossible to go to college and drive and just LIVE without going into debt... I fucking hate the way america is setup....


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 5, 2011)

Bro I'm over ten thousand in the hole right now and I still don't have a degree to show for it, lol. I feel ya though.


----------



## poplars (Mar 5, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> Bro I'm over ten thousand in the hole right now and I still don't have a degree to show for it, lol. I feel ya though.


I'm avoiding debt at all costs...sorry to hear that though... hope you break even....


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 5, 2011)

Meh. I heard some figures the other day. In this day and age, 90% of American children are taught that they should pursue college at all costs, of that ninety, 70% actually go to college, but only 10% of that seventy actually graduate with a degree, lol. I think I'm going to go to like a technical school or something. I'd rather just breed and grow, but still illegal here. Maybe we'll get medical this year though.


----------



## poplars (Mar 5, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> Meh. I heard some figures the other day. In this day and age, 90% of American children are taught that they should pursue college at all costs, of that ninety, 70% actually go to college, but only 10% of that seventy actually graduate with a degree, lol. I think I'm going to go to like a technical school or something. I'd rather just breed and grow, but still illegal here. Maybe we'll get medical this year though.


yeah I really can't get past the feeling like we're being brainwashed into this bullshit... I want to go to college to stimulate my mind..but its all designed for corporate zombies to ladder climb to the top, so they expect you to take loans, make sacrifices, because they think you're just another one of those people that's gonna become a zombie and rise to the top....

but for everyone else, america has no corporate interest in people who want to live a good life... they invest in nothing but profit....


----------



## theexpress (Mar 5, 2011)

poplars said:


> where I live there's only 2 dispensaries in the entire county.... so its not like that at all... if I want a nice strain I gotta grow it myself....
> 
> I need to get a car going and start driving... not driving living in the middle of nowhere is really hard on the mind.... it frustrates me because the cannabis really /is/ the only thing getting me through this time....
> 
> and I know why it's like this, even if I was driving I'd be having a terrible time, the recession has hit everything so hard it seems like it's impossible to go to college and drive and just LIVE without going into debt... I fucking hate the way america is setup....


lol yes america is designed to keep you in debt your whole life.... the way shit is run here is fucked up.. the credit system is waaay fucked up.... i know people 50 some years old that are still paying for going to college decades ago!


----------



## poplars (Mar 5, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol yes america is designed to keep you in debt your whole life.... the way shit is run here is fucked up.. the credit system is waaay fucked up.... i know people 50 some years old that are still paying for going to college decades ago!


yep fuckin brainwashed nonsense... I'm not falling for it... I don't care how long it takes.


----------



## jeb5304 (Mar 5, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i been telling ya the bubba is were its at... i have some pure sour d right now thats legit has fuck in looks, smell for sure, taste, and has a nice buzz you know.. but its gone after like 20 min or so..


i hear that. i got a oz of sour d monday and im down to my last 3 gram bud. atleast i got my hash and bho


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 5, 2011)

I was smoking on bubba for like a month straight, and me and my guy noticed we were building up a pretty hardcore tolerance. Sucks cuz so far that's one of my favorite smokes. Mixing it up with some blue dream bubble hash right now.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 5, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> I was smoking on bubba for like a month straight, and me and my guy noticed we were building up a pretty hardcore tolerance. Sucks cuz so far that's one of my favorite smokes. Mixing it up with some blue dream bubble hash right now.


lol thats funny cuzz i dont build up shit of a tolerence from bubba.. i mean i do but a bowl of bubba will still get me high evenm after months of repeaded use of only that strain, and i never get tired of that sweet taste!!!!


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 5, 2011)

It's so tasty I can't get enough of it! I mean, I will still feel the body stone and all, but my mind just gets so clear like I'm not high at all. I can't wait to get some more after this little break though. I'm salivating thinking about it!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 5, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> It's so tasty I can't get enough of it! I mean, I will still feel the body stone and all, but my mind just gets so clear like I'm not high at all. I can't wait to get some more after this little break though. I'm salivating thinking about it!


maybe your mind is soo clear cuzz bubba is 100% indica and a very relaxing indica at that.......


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 5, 2011)

I mixed it with a little widow I had and it was pretty awesome.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 5, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> I mixed it with a little widow I had and it was pretty awesome.


widow is weak...... that jack white strain is weak has fuck too... {jack herrer x white widow} that shit to me kinda smells a lil like paint thinner or something... high goes away fast


----------



## poplars (Mar 5, 2011)

theexpress said:


> widow is weak...... that jack white strain is weak has fuck too... {jack herrer x white widow} that shit to me kinda smells a lil like paint thinner or something... high goes away fast


there was some kind of WW out here that had such a killer high I would love to grow it again....lasted a good 2 hours.


----------



## rastadred22 (Mar 5, 2011)

yo chi heared u was thinkin bout growin some grape ape?...heres some pics of grape ape i harvested like 2-3years ago wen i had my big tent and hids....love the strain! has a really nice fruity taste and a nice unique high! 
....thats about 2zips


----------



## theexpress (Mar 5, 2011)

rastadred22 said:


> yo chi heared u was thinkin bout growin some grape ape?...heres some pics of grape ape i harvested like 2-3years ago wen i had my big tent and hids....love the strain! has a really nice fruity taste and a nice unique high!
> ....thats about 2zips
> View attachment 1476263View attachment 1476262


 
yeah i gotta see sup with my partner i donno if that grape ape germed.... that bud looks good.... and yes grape ape has a great flavor and a pretty decent indica high.. isnt the most potant or anything but the flavor and calming high make it fun has hell to smoke, and the eye appeal is great to thanx for shareing rasta!


----------



## poplars (Mar 5, 2011)

I just mixed 4 strains in a joint and I'm fuckin still cross-highed hahaa..


purple kush, church, ak47, northern lights... been high for over an hour still going strong.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 5, 2011)

poplars said:


> I just mixed 4 strains in a joint and I'm fuckin still cross-highed hahaa..
> 
> 
> purple kush, church, ak47, northern lights... been high for over an hour still going strong.


its all about the mixing !!!! also greenhits!!!! if you ever seen me smoke a bowl and how tight i corner the shit you would be like danm.. i get a lil green in like every hit for like the first 6 hits or so.. then sometimes i get a toothpick and turn the bowlpacking over and smoke the other green side of it... and when you take a fresh green hit hold that shit in for has long has possible.. sometimes i only blow out a small amount of smoke or no smoke at all..... but usually when im sitting on oz or pillows i dont give a fuck and just smoke....


i also found out that a dirtier bowl will not get you has high cuzz my theory is the resin inside the bowls catches some of the cannaboids threw the smoke.... but then you wanna have a lil coating of resin so shit dont fly back in your throat


----------



## poplars (Mar 5, 2011)

theexpress said:


> its all about the mixing !!!! also greenhits!!!! if you ever seen me smoke a bowl and how tight i corner the shit you would be like danm.. i get a lil green in like every hit for like the first 6 hits or so.. then sometimes i get a toothpick and turn the bowlpacking over and smoke the other green side of it... and when you take a fresh green hit hold that shit in for has long has possible.. sometimes i only blow out a small amount of smoke or no smoke at all..... but usually when im sitting on oz or pillows i dont give a fuck and just smoke....
> 
> 
> i also found out that a dirtier bowl will not get you has high cuzz my theory is the resin inside the bowls catches some of the cannaboids threw the smoke.... but then you wanna have a lil coating of resin so shit dont fly back in your throat


oh yeah bro we practice the tight- green hits as well over here, I can hit the corner so small it goes down to the bottom gives me a full hit and only takes out 5% of the green....

but man that joint really fucked me up, gave the roach to my dog and she's fucked up now too!!! mixing is where it's at indeed... I don't think the amount of thc the resin would suck up would be noticable to me, maybe a lil bit but idk... if you really wanna get every lil bit th en yeah you'll always want a clean piece...


I'm definitely gonna keep mixing strains...will figure out mixes for specific times and shit..haha..

I call the one i mixed last time the wandering stoned man joint.... nl,ak47, purple kush, church.

that was almost 2 hours ago and I'm still f eeling it in my head good enough to b e content


----------



## theexpress (Mar 5, 2011)

poplars said:


> oh yeah bro we practice the tight- green hits as well over here, I can hit the corner so small it goes down to the bottom gives me a full hit and only takes out 5% of the green....
> 
> but man that joint really fucked me up, gave the roach to my dog and she's fucked up now too!!! mixing is where it's at indeed... I don't think the amount of thc the resin would suck up would be noticable to me, maybe a lil bit but idk... if you really wanna get every lil bit th en yeah you'll always want a clean piece...
> 
> ...


lol you fed ur dog a roch? gotta be one hippie ass dog


----------



## poplars (Mar 5, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol you fed ur dog a roch? gotta be one hippie ass dog


yep she's a badass watch dog though. when I'm smoking a joint now she'll straight whine at me waiting for the roach....

dude she get so high she looks at me all dazed the fuck out wont even lick my hand hahahahaa.....

but she comes back every time for more!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 5, 2011)

poplars said:


> yep she's a badass watch dog though. when I'm smoking a joint now she'll straight whine at me waiting for the roach....
> 
> dude she get so high she looks at me all dazed the fuck out wont even lick my hand hahahahaa.....
> 
> but she comes back every time for more!


my boys pittbulls are booze hounds.... lol and my girls chinchilla eats nuggets right from my hand.... he is a cute lil shit... he gets nutty at first when he eats a lil nugget like .1-.3 of a gram.. he litterly jumps off walls and shit.. but then later he gets all mellow and you can see in his eyes that the lil rodant is fucking blazed!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 5, 2011)

man i thought lincoln freed the blackman.... in all reality what he really wanted was to move them all to central america.... observe.... http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_lincoln_colonization


----------



## theexpress (Mar 5, 2011)

heres is the high ass chinchilla after a dustbath....


----------



## theexpress (Mar 5, 2011)

lol here is my girls hippie ass dog bonnie.... she is a poodle/some kind of lil dog mix.... my girl bought this dog in durango mexico and smuggled it back home lol she is a 20 dallar dog


----------



## theexpress (Mar 5, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol here is my girls hippie ass dog bonnie.... she is a poodle/some kind of lil dog mix.... my girl bought this dog in durango mexico and smuggled it back home lol she is a 20 dallar dog


she hates weed..... but she will get down on some brew from time to time...... sometimes i gotta give her some cuzz you know i hate to drink alone.. lol


----------



## theexpress (Mar 5, 2011)

look at his lil nubs for hands hahahahahaha its funny has hell watching him hold a bud and eat it


----------



## theexpress (Mar 5, 2011)

lol sometimes ill be high has hell petting his ass and wondering hmm nature must have been confused when she made you.. like wtf are you... some kind of rat/bunny.... or squirrel/mouse, or kangaroo/squirrel? lol wtf


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 5, 2011)

neva mind all this nature shit whare is da gro- bro what da fuk you got to show -strate up like dat you know -boiee


----------



## theexpress (Mar 5, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> neva mind all this nature shit whare is da gro- bro what da fuk you got to show -strate up like dat you know -boiee


lol whats the matter you dont like animals do you????


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 5, 2011)

dont show me nutin dat ait yos dat somebody else grew 
i wana see yo shit 
i always hear yo shit now i wana see yo shit


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 5, 2011)

i got a cat and a boker right now had 3 rotts 1 dalmation in past - kept fish tanks for 12 years -no i dont like animals why


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 5, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> neva mind all this nature shit whare is da gro- bro what da fuk you got to show -strate up like dat you know -boiee





Dwezelitsame said:


> dont show me nutin dat ait yos dat somebody else grew
> i wana see yo shit
> i always hear yo shit now i wana see yo shit


 ya chi, where yo shit. I wanna see yo shit, strate up like dat boiee


----------



## theexpress (Mar 5, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya chi, where yo shit. I wanna see yo shit, strate up like dat boiee


hahahahahahahaha


----------



## theexpress (Mar 5, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> dont show me nutin dat ait yos dat somebody else grew
> i wana see yo shit
> i always hear yo shit now i wana see yo shit


awwww thats too bad for you........


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 5, 2011)

cmon i wana see yo shit -empty yo pokets spred em dis is a frisk down - show up -you alwas spitin agood game -what you putin down under the lights -show me what plants recieve all the knowledge you hold -serious i want to see what you got in da oven- broda 
-


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 5, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> cmon i wana see yo shit -empty yo pokets spred em dis is a frisk down - show up -you alwas spitin agood game -what you putin down under the lights -show me what plants recieve all the knowledge you hold -serious i want to see what you got in da oven- broda
> -


 I like your style


----------



## theexpress (Mar 5, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> cmon i wana see yo shit -empty yo pokets spred em dis is a frisk down - show up -you alwas spitin agood game -what you putin down under the lights -show me what plants recieve all the knowledge you hold -serious i want to see what you got in da oven- broda
> -


 
i dont have anything in my crib.... a far drive from me my partner has all the genetics i have given him, along with the know how to properly grow the shit.... we split the bounty..... and i smoke insane amounts of weed of my geentics for free!!!!! from time to time i go out that way and make sure he is doing shit right, and to plug him with more genetics.... but i been fucking with him for a while now and he is a fast learner.. so mostly i just go out that way come harvest time..... the room when its in full potential is 6600 watts of hps lighting....... right now its only running 2k worth of hps over 9 plants..... next run will be full potential....... AND NO YOU CANT SEE ANY OF IT.....


----------



## theexpress (Mar 5, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i dont have anything in my crib.... a far drive from me my partner has all the genetics i have given him, along with the know how to properly grow the shit.... we split the bounty..... and i smoke insane amounts of weed of my geentics for free!!!!! from time to time i go out that way and make sure he is doing shit right, and to plug him with more genetics.... but i been fucking with him for a while now and he is a fast learner.. so mostly i just go out that way come harvest time..... the room when its in full potential is 6600 watts of hps lighting....... right now its only running 2k worth of hps over 9 plants..... next run will be full potential....... AND NO YOU CANT SEE ANY OF IT.....


 
lol he funniest part about it hommie dont even smoke bud he is all about that doe.....


----------



## shinger (Mar 5, 2011)

Just lost my shit on that rat/gerbil/butterball. classic shit. hahahaha


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 5, 2011)

much tanks my broda *Dr G *i just tell da truf an walk in da light of jas luv 

but i tanks you fo the luv we all have our egos to inflate some take a lot of air sum dont 

may you have a room full of fat assed girls -an all yo seeds should prosper from the light of the grow gods 

1Luv 


but yo *X *you know im from down south and down south they give you a drink an put the food away 

up her they feed you and put the bottle away 

i just want to see the podut of all these skills you boast of my brodah 

cmon shet me up -pull the covah ofa yo shit -let me take a likle peep


----------



## rastadred22 (Mar 5, 2011)

lol u guys are some funni shit man!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 5, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> much tanks my broda *Dr G *i just tell da truf an walk in da light of jas luv
> 
> but i tanks you fo the luv we all have our egos to inflate some take a lot of air sum dont
> 
> ...


lol bummbaclot!!!! hahaha im soo faded i had to reread wtf u wrote 5 times before i comprehended it folkks

lol my ego aint in right now can chitown take a message?


----------



## jeb5304 (Mar 5, 2011)

poplars said:


> oh yeah bro we practice the tight- green hits as well over here, I can hit the corner so small it goes down to the bottom gives me a full hit and only takes out 5% of the green....
> 
> but man that joint really fucked me up, gave the roach to my dog and she's fucked up now too!!! mixing is where it's at indeed... I don't think the amount of thc the resin would suck up would be noticable to me, maybe a lil bit but idk... if you really wanna get every lil bit th en yeah you'll always want a clean piece...
> 
> ...


[video=youtube;W2wTUOjVyiE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2wTUOjVyiE[/video] chubbs king of mixing strains


----------



## theexpress (Mar 5, 2011)

rastadred22 said:


> lol u guys are some funni shit man!


......ya mon dont stop d music mon!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 5, 2011)

shinger said:


> Just lost my shit on that rat/gerbil/butterball. classic shit. hahahaha


MAN I SWEAR DEPENDING ON HOW FUCKED UP I AM, AND WHAT ANGLE IM LOOKING AT HIS ASS FROM...he looks different from every anfle and shit....... fucking rat/bunny/squirrel/kangaroo/kola bear/deer/hamster/mouse mix and shit

motha fucker only makes 3 sounds and they all funny sounding has hell..... one time he was in the corner takeing a shit and i poked him a lil with a pen... LOL that lil motha fucker str8 up SQUACKED at me and shit... lol and he kept looking at me and squaking it was funny has hell.. i can tell the rodant was mad has hell


----------



## theexpress (Mar 5, 2011)

theexpress said:


> MAN I SWEAR DEPENDING ON HOW FUCKED UP I AM, AND WHAT ANGLE IM LOOKING AT HIS ASS FROM...he looks different from every anfle and shit....... fucking rat/bunny/squirrel/kangaroo/kola bear/deer/hamster/mouse mix and shit
> 
> motha fucker only makes 3 sounds and they all funny sounding has hell..... one time he was in the corner takeing a shit and i poked him a lil with a pen... LOL that lil motha fucker str8 up SQUACKED at me and shit... lol and he kept looking at me and squaking it was funny has hell.. i can tell the rodant was mad has hell


i gave him some sunflower seeds and all was forgivin!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 5, 2011)

theexpress said:


> MAN I SWEAR DEPENDING ON HOW FUCKED UP I AM, AND WHAT ANGLE IM LOOKING AT HIS ASS FROM...he looks different from every anfle and shit....... fucking rat/bunny/squirrel/kangaroo/kola bear/deer/hamster/mouse mix and shit
> 
> motha fucker only makes 3 sounds and they all funny sounding has hell..... one time he was in the corner takeing a shit and i poked him a lil with a pen... LOL that lil motha fucker str8 up SQUACKED at me and shit... lol and he kept looking at me and squaking it was funny has hell.. i can tell the rodant was mad has hell


looking at his ass huh? just as long as you're looking at his ass and not pulling a richard gere and shoving him up your ass, it's all good. lol


----------



## theexpress (Mar 5, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> looking at his ass huh? just as long as you're looking at his ass and not pulling a richard gere and shoving him up your ass, it's all good. lol


wait richard geare stuffs gerbils up his ass???? he is like the mike vick of the rodant world hahaha


----------



## poplars (Mar 5, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> [video=youtube;W2wTUOjVyiE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2wTUOjVyiE[/video] chubbs king of mixing strains


that was epic... I need to get me a nice bong like that and do that one day..... I got 2 kinds of hash and 9 kinds of bud from last years outdoor to blaze (2 strains from my buddies outdoor, the rest from mine.)

definitely takes a good bong to rip that shit like that...damn.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 5, 2011)

lookin at dat shit hapinin i found myself liftin off wit the hit at he released -shit was good


----------



## theexpress (Mar 5, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> lookin at dat shit hapinin i found myself liftin off wit the hit at he released -shit was good


no lie dog.... i need to sit down and have a session with my boy there.. he knows how to J diwn right


----------



## jeb5304 (Mar 5, 2011)

theexpress said:


> no lie dog.... i need to sit down and have a session with my boy there.. he knows how to J diwn right


chubbs is da shit. i have talked to him several times. he runs CPA in santa ana. 
we got sum plans to go over for later this year. hopefully ill be part of the nuggetry then.
if your near santa ana check them out. got lots of selection and quality.


----------



## howak47 (Mar 6, 2011)

[youtube]nHNXx4bkbIc[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 6, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]nHNXx4bkbIc[/youtube]


Damn, that shit looks bomb homie,My homie hooked me up with some blue cheese seeds the other day.


----------



## Doug77 (Mar 6, 2011)

did you only use cfls for this grow?


----------



## theexpress (Mar 6, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]nHNXx4bkbIc[/youtube]


hell yeah............


----------



## jeb5304 (Mar 6, 2011)

i love blue cheese. the taste is amazing. your gonna love it too howak. keep the vids comin bro.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 6, 2011)

i got some reg. cheese right now... that shit is smoking nice!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 6, 2011)

im bout to dip to the telly with my girl.. if anybody needs me shine the big chi-light in the sky....... and ima come runnin like batman!!!! but not untill a nigga get his nutt off........


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 6, 2011)

theexpress said:


> im bout to dip to the telly with my girl.. if anybody needs me shine the big chi-light in the sky....... and ima come runnin like batman!!!! but not untill a nigga get his nutt off........


a little free tip from the doc for you and others who nutt in less than a minute. you and your girl can thank me later....


----------



## theexpress (Mar 6, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> a little free tip from the doc for you and others who nutt in less than a minute. you and your girl can thank me later....


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA ooo hell no lmmfao!!!!!!!!! you dont gotta hate doc... you can watch me go to town if u want to... lol that was a funy ass post doe... its cool ima go rubb one out before hand ill ill wreck it for atleast an hour...


----------



## jeb5304 (Mar 6, 2011)

Funny shit doc and chi


----------



## rastadred22 (Mar 6, 2011)

lofl thats some funni shit!,,,


----------



## poplars (Mar 6, 2011)

super stoned on sour kush bubba for 420....weeee eeeeeeee

just an example of how powerful this shit is... I've already smoked 1 bowl and 2 joints today, and sour kush still fucks me up more than all that shit combined after 2 zong bowls...... 

I got an idea... I think we should eliminate the diesel pheno, however... I think I should take my diesel pheno female, and turn it into an entirely different strain.... focusing on the diesel side of the sour kush genetics starting with that initial female.... 

maybe I can do the diesel pheno with sweet god male???  Sweet Diesel God

I think I've stumbled upon an amazing idea for a sweet dank tasty strain for the morning to middle of the day....


----------



## howak47 (Mar 6, 2011)

got a long sourkush harvest /dry weight video uploading now this shit is goin to take about 1hour to do !! i have been putting it off for over a week i got like 6 videos that need to be edited and uploaded


----------



## howak47 (Mar 6, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> i love blue cheese. the taste is amazing. your gonna love it too howak. keep the vids comin bro.


 yea i love it to man i have grown this strain a few times but i have never let one go this long (this was my mother plant)


----------



## howak47 (Mar 6, 2011)

[youtube]WUqls9sGS3w[/youtube]


----------



## poplars (Mar 7, 2011)

so I decided I'm gonna do an official grow journal this year....here's the link

https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/414559-poplars-outdoor-2011-grow-journal.html

got it all together early so I don't have to mess around later.


----------



## gogrow (Mar 7, 2011)

poplars said:


> super stoned on sour kush bubba for 420....weeee eeeeeeee
> 
> just an example of how powerful this shit is... I've already smoked 1 bowl and 2 joints today, and sour kush still fucks me up more than all that shit combined after 2 zong bowls......
> 
> ...


now you've put me on a mission....


----------



## mane2008 (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice vid Howak, mad frosty...

quick question polars if it isnt too much. I saw you was schooling some lame on edibles while I was browsing. But I can't remember the ratio you said for butter/trim for knock out cookies etc. I remember it was a high number though. if you remember please let me know, thanks.


----------



## howak47 (Mar 7, 2011)

[youtube]AwMnDtY3U2Y[/youtube]


----------



## poplars (Mar 7, 2011)

mane2008 said:


> Nice vid Howak, mad frosty...
> 
> quick question polars if it isnt too much. I saw you was schooling some lame on edibles while I was browsing. But I can't remember the ratio you said for butter/trim for knock out cookies etc. I remember it was a high number though. if you remember please let me know, thanks.


well lucky you I just made cannabutter yesterday....

I used a ratio of about 1 ounce of mostly sugar trim per stick..probbly about 20% trash leaf... added a few grams of dank sour kush too... and they came out 1 cookie gives a high tolerance smoker a strong high but not overwealming... so I recommend 1 oz to 1 stick, crock pot on high for 2 hours, low for 2, then let it cool in the fridge with everything in it.... put it back in the crock pot the next day reheat it for an hour then strain... effective method I think it may be better than the 24 hour method..

if you have a crock pot that has a 'warm' setting, you can cook the entire batch for 24 hours with the warm setting and it will come out PERFECT.... high ly recommended.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 7, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]WUqls9sGS3w[/youtube]


tight ass video!!!!!!!! im soo glad ur camera is dank has fuck cuzz u could really see whats going on there trichome wise every time!!!! how long of a break you takeing man?

leave da leafs on... i have smoked a bowl of str8 sk leaves before and got high has hell...


----------



## Michael Phelps (Mar 8, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]WUqls9sGS3w[/youtube]


Look's dank man.. 


What other strain's you got going right now?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

hey chi you should put a pick up of him eating a bud lmao would be some tight shit


----------



## poplars (Mar 9, 2011)

seems like it's gonna be hard to go all organic outdoors this year...

I mean I'll have to get over 400 dollars worth of shit... I'll see if it's possible but currently I'm not able to get rid of any cannabis easily, I"m gonna actually look into selling to a dispensary...

gonna try northern lights first and see how they feel, then I'll be like alright fine I"ll pull out the real shit (diesel pheno) and ask for an extra 75 bucks per oz 

but really if I can't make that money easily I'm gonna have to grow with the cheap ass chemical nutes....didn't fail me last year but man I just can't spend that much money if I don't have it...

just venting this isn't for sure yet but man it's kinda bearing down on me.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> hey chi you should put a pick up of him eating a bud lmao would be some tight shit


lol you wanna see a pick of the rat/bunny eating a nugget????? i gotta make it happen first.... ill see if i can do it


----------



## theexpress (Mar 9, 2011)

poplars said:


> seems like it's gonna be hard to go all organic outdoors this year...
> 
> I mean I'll have to get over 400 dollars worth of shit... I'll see if it's possible but currently I'm not able to get rid of any cannabis easily, I"m gonna actually look into selling to a dispensary...
> 
> ...


send me a pound this way of the outdoor grown bubba and ill give u 2500 for it...


----------



## theexpress (Mar 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> hey chi you should put a pick up of him eating a bud lmao would be some tight shit


man that would make a gangster ass avitar huh


----------



## poplars (Mar 9, 2011)

theexpress said:


> send me a pound this way of the outdoor grown bubba and ill give u 2500 for it...


 haha I'm not giving up ANY bubba this year buddy.... I have /just/ enough to last me the whole year... 

I think I'll be able to make the money I need from the dispensary... especially in a month when shit starts getting dryer especially on high grade...


----------



## theexpress (Mar 9, 2011)

lol got something for yall.............


----------



## theexpress (Mar 9, 2011)

da pothead chinchilla..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVhnXOS6S04&nofeather=True


----------



## theexpress (Mar 9, 2011)

also got some pix of him eating a big ass bud but those aint come out good.....


----------



## shinger (Mar 9, 2011)

theexpress said:


> da pothead chinchilla..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVhnXOS6S04&nofeather=True


fuckin hilarious, he wanted the bud so bad. it is hyper as hell. u ever get it blazed?


----------



## theexpress (Mar 9, 2011)

shinger said:


> fuckin hilarious, he wanted the bud so bad. it is hyper as hell. u ever get it blazed?


maaaan.. like i said.. i feed it weed all da time bro!!! lol... i think he at first thought it was alphalpha hay cuzz thats what his diet mostly is.. but he figured out it gets you ripped so thats why he keeps eating it... i feed him nuggets, and fat ass kiefed out kush stems all the time he loes it... lol he had snatched my corleone kush nugg earlier and my girl took a pic of it but it turned out shitty.. i went in his cage he get my bud back and he sqwuacked at me all reckless and angry and shit lol it was funny... he wanted that nugget sooo bad.. lil chump did some work on it to!!!!! there is mad bald spots were there once was bud


----------



## Michael Phelps (Mar 9, 2011)

Haha chitown that was funny... Little fucker really want's that herb man, you got him hooked!


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 9, 2011)

Hahahahahaha! angry at ya! Now that's hilarious shit!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 9, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> Hahahahahaha! angry at ya! Now that's hilarious shit!


wish i would have got that on tape.. yeah when he is angry he makes all kinds of dissgruntled lil noises!!!!


----------



## poplars (Mar 9, 2011)

theexpress said:


> maaaan.. like i said.. i feed it weed all da time bro!!! lol... i think he at first thought it was alphalpha hay cuzz thats what his diet mostly is.. but he figured out it gets you ripped so thats why he keeps eating it... i feed him nuggets, and fat ass kiefed out kush stems all the time he loes it... lol he had snatched my corleone kush nugg earlier and my girl took a pic of it but it turned out shitty.. i went in his cage he get my bud back and he sqwuacked at me all reckless and angry and shit lol it was funny... he wanted that nugget sooo bad.. lil chump did some work on it to!!!!! there is mad bald spots were there once was bud


hahaha that was so badass man good shit... my dog takes my roaches every time and I always come back later to a ridiculously stoned dog who can barely focus on me haha... espcially from sour kush roaches..

but I noticed she was starting to get arthritis before I gave her the roaches,now she doesn't lick her wrists anymore like somethings wrong so the cannabis must have stop it from progressing...



theexpress said:


> wish i would have got that on tape.. yeah when he is angry he makes all kinds of dissgruntled lil noises!!!!


 sounds like a badass pet!


----------



## howak47 (Mar 9, 2011)

theexpress said:


> da pothead chinchilla..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVhnXOS6S04&nofeather=True


 so this is yours chi? that shit is badass lol he a fin fin for the nugs


----------



## theexpress (Mar 9, 2011)

howak47 said:


> so this is yours chi? that shit is badass lol he a fin fin for the nugs


its my girls....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 9, 2011)

I wanna see more vids of that chinchilla, or whatever tha fuck that thing is, lol. get him outta the cage and put a bud on the ground. I wqanna see his little hands grab that shit and eat it! lol


----------



## theexpress (Mar 9, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I wanna see more vids of that chinchilla, or whatever tha fuck that thing is, lol. get him outta the cage and put a bud on the ground. I wqanna see his little hands grab that shit and eat it! lol


lol i have a shitty pic of him eating a corleone kush bud... i then went to take it from him, and he got all mad and sqwuacked at me lol..... 

but if he gets out the cage he is on some run away jump off the walls shit {literly} he aint fully tame yet!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 9, 2011)

lol anybody remeber this......


----------



## theexpress (Mar 9, 2011)

this one is for my man dr.greenhorn!!!!!!!.....


----------



## theexpress (Mar 9, 2011)

this would be a sick ass pic except for the bars in the way.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 9, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol anybody remeber this......


ya I remember that. how could I forget. that was one of the very first pics you ever posted


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 9, 2011)

dude, that chinchilla got some tiny ass feet considering how big his body is, lol


----------



## theexpress (Mar 9, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> dude, that chinchilla got some tiny ass feet considering how big his body is, lol


man i know thats why i am like wtf are you?? lol he is a lil stoner picachew!!!! those small feet dont stop him from moving quick and jumping off walls


----------



## theexpress (Mar 10, 2011)

lol this thread has it all.... sourkush.... gunz..... weed eating chinchillaz....... everything included!!! lol


----------



## poplars (Mar 10, 2011)

yeah for real hella badass thread.... soaring on the after-high of sour kush I smoked an hour and a half ago (my tolerance is kinda high right now..)


----------



## theexpress (Mar 10, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah for real hella badass thread.... soaring on the after-high of sour kush I smoked an hour and a half ago (my tolerance is kinda high right now..)


sounds pleasent........ i found some diffrerent pheno of sour d in my sack that has like almost a sour menthol like flavor....


----------



## theexpress (Mar 10, 2011)

i am proud to say i still havent had a cigg........ i dont even feel the need to smoke...... just weed for me.... just one day at a time untill the habit is done once and for all


----------



## poplars (Mar 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i am proud to say i still havent had a cigg........ i dont even feel the need to smoke...... just weed for me.... just one day at a time untill the habit is done once and for all


hell yeah you can do it!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 10, 2011)

poplars said:


> hell yeah you can do it!


i feel better already... i dont have that ever slight weezeyness to me when i breath now... it hasnt even been a full fucking week yet too!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i am proud to say i still havent had a cigg........ i dont even feel the need to smoke...... just weed for me.... just one day at a time untill the habit is done once and for all


how long you been off the ciggs?


----------



## poplars (Mar 11, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i feel better already... i dont have that ever slight weezeyness to me when i breath now... it hasnt even been a full fucking week yet too!!!


 I never leave you rep because it's always telling me I gotta send some more around... so I'll just leave you likes instead hahah...


----------



## theexpress (Mar 11, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> how long you been off the ciggs?


about a week 6 days today


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 11, 2011)

poplars said:


> I never leave you rep because it's always telling me I gotta send some more around... so I'll just leave you likes instead hahah...


same here. I don't rep often so it takes forever for me to rep someone I've repped in the past. I've been trying to rep chitown for about a month and a half and it finally let me rep him the other day. sometimes I have to give unwarranted rep to people just so I can spread it around some.


----------



## poplars (Mar 11, 2011)

I never give out unwarranted rep so I guess thats not gonna change for me haha..


----------



## theexpress (Mar 12, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> same here. I don't rep often so it takes forever for me to rep someone I've repped in the past. I've been trying to rep chitown for about a month and a half and it finally let me rep him the other day. sometimes I have to give unwarranted rep to people just so I can spread it around some.


 
lol i feel you.... if it dont have my name on it you didnt really deserve it.. but if i write chitown that means you deserve it...


----------



## howak47 (Mar 13, 2011)

just got back from a concert at the beach it was fucking wild saw some guy get knocked the fuck out lol i started harvesting the blue cheese mom this shit is fucking huge i have been triming for 5 hours and i got to goto bed the time just changed so i lost hour oo well i am goin to try to finish it tomorrow and hope i got enogh room to dry it all !! iam putting together a long video of this harvest but it take about 1week before its up also i harvested the bc clone before i left i will post a vid of that later this week


----------



## howak47 (Mar 13, 2011)

so the only thing left is the huge bubbakush and the 3 tiny chillberrys


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 13, 2011)

Sad day sir. Sad day. You'll still be getting an outdoor going though right?

In other news, I'm pretty stoked about that Blue Cheese harvest. Mebbe some teaser pics before the video? A week is just absolutely too long to a stoner, lol.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 13, 2011)

howak47 said:


> just got back from a concert at the beach it was fucking wild saw some guy get knocked the fuck out lol i started harvesting the blue cheese mom this shit is fucking huge i have been triming for 5 hours and i got to goto bed the time just changed so i lost hour oo well i am goin to try to finish it tomorrow and hope i got enogh room to dry it all !! iam putting together a long video of this harvest but it take about 1week before its up also i harvested the bc clone before i left i will post a vid of that later this week


you should keep some clones of shit around to throw outside... dont pick a half assed spot to!!! put some effort into picking a nice spot that gets plenty of sun, has a nearby water source, or is secluded enough were you could water and noone would see.... you may have to cut down some branches or even whole shrubs/trees.... but it will be worth it when your getting 6-12-16 ounces per plant...


----------



## howak47 (Mar 13, 2011)

[youtube]vqC5aJNivQU[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Mar 13, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]vqC5aJNivQU[/youtube]


another notch under your belt....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2011)

that pic is bad ass bro. but yea i would love to see the little rat/ kangaroo thingy eat it it would be my wall paper if you get it done


----------



## poplars (Mar 13, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]vqC5aJNivQU[/youtube]


thatlooks like it has some potential, I'd love to grow it...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2011)

oh and BTW any one have any advice on how to get rid of fungus gnats besides fly traps and sand on the soil or something besides insecticide soap and neem oil. much rep to who ever has advice i am 6wks into 12/12 and almost done but i dont want them to kill my shit. so on the good side i will be able to post all me shit that i have been keeping pictures and notes since the begining  so it will be good and hopefully up by april fools lol maybe the 7th of april but we will see and thanks


----------



## poplars (Mar 13, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> oh and BTW any one have any advice on how to get rid of fungus gnats besides fly traps and sand on the soil or something besides insecticide soap and neem oil. much rep to who ever has advice i am 6wks into 12/12 and almost done but i dont want them to kill my shit. so on the good side i will be able to post all me shit that i have been keeping pictures and notes since the begining  so it will be good and hopefully up by april fools lol maybe the 7th of april but we will see and thanks


sand in soil + hydrogen peroxide 3% 50/50 watered with to kill the eggs, sand in soil to stop the adults from laying more eggs.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 14, 2011)

poplars said:


> sand in soil + hydrogen peroxide 3% 50/50 watered with to kill the eggs, sand in soil to stop the adults from laying more eggs.


poplars is jonny on the spot for ya bro!


----------



## rastadred22 (Mar 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> oh and BTW any one have any advice on how to get rid of fungus gnats besides fly traps and sand on the soil or something besides insecticide soap and neem oil. much rep to who ever has advice i am 6wks into 12/12 and almost done but i dont want them to kill my shit. so on the good side i will be able to post all me shit that i have been keeping pictures and notes since the begining  so it will be good and hopefully up by april fools lol maybe the 7th of april but we will see and thanks


i am currently in a battle with them right now...i dont want to use anything that i have to feed to or spray on my plants...a good method is to take a glass of red wine and put it inside ur grow area...i have to dump out and refill the glass every 2 days cuz of all the gnats inside..they are attracted to the smell and get all up in it and cant get out....i have those fly tapes too which do get some of em but no where near as much as the wine...i put slices of raw potatoe on the top of the soil aswell...the larvae...which in my case are really small white things that u only really see cuz they move pretty fast for there size..afta the potatoe is a bit dry (shrivels a bit) throw it in a trash can like outside the house!..they are attracted to anything plant related that decomposes...so keep ur are clean as fuck! and after a little while u will have that problem under control!


----------



## howak47 (Mar 15, 2011)

sorry been gone for a couple days been harvesting the blue cheese mother and holy fuck it took me forever by mysely!! i didnt relize how big it really was till i took it out the tent hahah i will be putting together a video of it soon 

THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS ON THE BC CLONE EVERYONE


----------



## theexpress (Mar 15, 2011)

just orderd some tahoe og kush, and corleone kush... lol only got one bean of each and they aint fem..... fuck me


----------



## poplars (Mar 15, 2011)

theexpress said:


> just orderd some tahoe og kush, and corleone kush... lol only got one bean of each and they aint fem..... fuck me


 aw damn order more so you can keep the strain going then you can trade me those two for the two crosses I'm gonna have going


----------



## poplars (Mar 15, 2011)

or you can cross them together and make a badass indica  either way I want it!!!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 15, 2011)

poplars said:


> or you can cross them together and make a badass indica  either way I want it!!!


poplars my pal... so good of you to engauge me in conversation.... what da fuck is good jo!!! you know i could throw a few creations ur way..


----------



## poplars (Mar 15, 2011)

you know I'm planning on sending you the crosses I'll have by the end of the year, it's gonna be epic bro. I've been collecting sour kush pollen, the other ones haven't shown themself hardcore yet, but after the seedlings I have going start really rockin and getting into say half gal pots then I'm going to put the light cycle at 15/9 to match what the outdoor season will be when I put them outdoors so they don't get shocked. the sweet god x sour diesel pheno cross is definitely going to happen, I have 4 purple kush seedlings that I could easily hook you up with seeds with, I'm going to be crossing the NL with /something/ but I'm not quite sure what... I also have a sativa strain that is fucking epic, been grown in my area for 20 years.... looks like an indica in leaf structure growth but the buds are small compact with weird sativa crowns , I'll post pics, totally sativa high...

very stoned atm..


----------



## theexpress (Mar 15, 2011)

poplars said:


> you know I'm planning on sending you the crosses I'll have by the end of the year, it's gonna be epic bro. I've been collecting sour kush pollen, the other ones haven't shown themself hardcore yet, but after the seedlings I have going start really rockin and getting into say half gal pots then I'm going to put the light cycle at 15/9 to match what the outdoor season will be when I put them outdoors so they don't get shocked. the sweet god x sour diesel pheno cross is definitely going to happen, I have 4 purple kush seedlings that I could easily hook you up with seeds with, I'm going to be crossing the NL with /something/ but I'm not quite sure what... I also have a sativa strain that is fucking epic, been grown in my area for 20 years.... looks like an indica in leaf structure growth but the buds are small compact with weird sativa crowns , I'll post pics, totally sativa high...
> 
> very stoned atm..


 
lol im very stoned atm too.... im watching the world go to hell from two diffrent views.... CNN, and FOX NEWS.....


----------



## poplars (Mar 15, 2011)

yeah it's pretty crazy I'm thinking about tenting out my soil just in case we get radiation in the rain hahaha.. if anything tenting out the soil will be like making a greenhouse for it and it might kinda compost or something goood...


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 15, 2011)

BAH! I'm so not stoned right now. My guy is dry for the week so taking the edge off with stems again. Gag... World is indeed going to hell though. I mean, AND a volcano erupts? Japan has total shit-for-luck.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 16, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> BAH! I'm so not stoned right now. My guy is dry for the week so taking the edge off with stems again. Gag... World is indeed going to hell though. I mean, AND a volcano erupts? Japan has total shit-for-luck.


lol i know your not smoking stems?????????? however that said.... i have gotten waaaaaaay fucked up cutting up kiefey kush stems and throwing them in the volcano vape..... beleave it or not...


----------



## poplars (Mar 16, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol i know your not smoking stems?????????? however that said.... i have gotten waaaaaaay fucked up cutting up kiefey kush stems and throwing them in the volcano vape..... beleave it or not...



of course I believe that, my fingers got sticky trimmin sour kush whille holding on to nothing but STEM....

you can see the sparckles in the liight...


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah man, lol. Was going through withdrawal symptoms today, I'm sure it's totally psychological but none-the-less I've been in a pissy mood all day. I don't think I've had a single day where I didn't smoke since like the first week of july, so from that to OUT AND DRY. But I went through all my shake from the first grow and scraped enough together for a bowl of nothing but hairs, lol. And with that....


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 16, 2011)

RIP Nate Dogg. I'm lightin up for you man

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-C2IkF1ZYTwan


----------



## theexpress (Mar 16, 2011)

lol has soon has it gets warmer the violence goes up here... could you imagine if it was hot like miami here??? we would have the same murder rate has juarez mexico.... 

http://www.chicagobreakingnews.com/news/local/chibrknews-5-wounded-in-chicago-shootings-20110316,0,5017461.story?track=rss


----------



## theexpress (Mar 16, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol has soon has it gets warmer the violence goes up here... could you imagine if it was hot like miami here??? we would have the same murder rate has juarez mexico....
> 
> http://www.chicagobreakingnews.com/news/local/chibrknews-5-wounded-in-chicago-shootings-20110316,0,5017461.story?track=rss


lol and i love how they do these storys and the main thing they all have in common is the article ends with "the police have noone in custody at the moment" lol i love it....


----------



## theexpress (Mar 16, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol and i love how they do these storys and the main thing they all have in common is the article ends with "the police have noone in custody at the moment" lol i love it....


see what i mean????....... http://archive.chicagobreakingnews.com/2010/06/toddler-among-14-shot-overnight-throughout-city.html


----------



## theexpress (Mar 16, 2011)

http://www.azcentral.com/news/articles/2010/04/16/20100416chicago-deadly-shootings.html


----------



## genuity (Mar 16, 2011)

theexpress said:


> see what i mean????....... http://archive.chicagobreakingnews.com/2010/06/toddler-among-14-shot-overnight-throughout-city.html


niggaz ant seen each other all winter,you know you gotta let'em know you still out here...


----------



## theexpress (Mar 16, 2011)

genuity said:


> niggaz ant seen each other all winter,you know you gotta let'em know you still out here...


no not that... its not like this is alaska or something.... the city runs full blast in winter too... the dope man is running the dope spot 24/7 come rain,wind,snow, d.e.a. raid, w/e.... and the killing never stops.... its just nutty come summer... chicago is a metropolis just like new york... we have l trains, busses, ect. they run deep into night and all year long.. this city keeps moving


----------



## theexpress (Mar 16, 2011)

its nutty here we have the strictest gun control laws in the nation but illinois has the highest amount of gang members in america, and chicago has the largest amount of murders outta any other american city there is.... and were talking like every year....

and i dont mean murders by population of 100k... im talking just raw str8 real number murders.....


----------



## theexpress (Mar 16, 2011)

theexpress said:


> its nutty here we have the strictest gun control laws in the nation but illinois has the highest amount of gang members in america, and chicago has the largest amount of murders outta any other american city there is.... and were talking like every year....
> 
> and i dont mean murders by population of 100k... im talking just raw str8 real number murders.....


 
all that shit to the side....... chicago is also home to the best pizza on earth!!!!!!


----------



## genuity (Mar 16, 2011)

theexpress said:


> no not that... its not like this is alaska or something.... the city runs full blast in winter too... the dope man is running the dope spot 24/7 come rain,wind,snow, d.e.a. raid, w/e.... and the killing never stops.... its just nutty come summer... chicago is a metropolis just like new york... we have l trains, busses, ect. they run deep into night and all year long.. this city keeps moving


yea i hear that,but hot sun shine,big rims,redbone,and niggaz goin hate..


----------



## genuity (Mar 16, 2011)

theexpress said:


> all that shit to the side....... chicago is also home to the best pizza on earth!!!!!!


you not lieing there...


----------



## theexpress (Mar 16, 2011)

genuity said:


> yea i hear that,but hot sun shine,big rims,redbone,and niggaz goin hate..


extra hard when the temps go up...


----------



## theexpress (Mar 16, 2011)

genuity said:


> you not lieing there...


and hotdogs too.... i promise you ... go grab you a vienna beef hotdog on a poppy seed bun with sport peppers, tomatoe, onions, mustard, and a pickle and tell me that shit aint fire!!!!! 

and dont get me started on the italian beefs with ghardinera booy.... i can feel my cholesteral going up!


----------



## poplars (Mar 16, 2011)

sup all.

I think I'm gonna go chemical again this grow... I seriously can't afford the bullshit of ridiculously over-priced organics... atleast not this year. gonna try to go mostly organic for veg as I suspect they'll grow faster in veg with organic...


----------



## genuity (Mar 16, 2011)

theexpress said:


> and hotdogs too.... i promise you ... go grab you a vienna beef hotdog on a poppy seed bun with sport peppers, tomatoe, onions, mustard, and a pickle and tell me that shit aint fire!!!!!
> 
> and dont get me started on the italian beefs with ghardinera booy.... i can feel my cholesteral going up!


dam,i only been to "chicago's pizza",but them dogs sound good,what they come from street vendor?


----------



## theexpress (Mar 16, 2011)

genuity said:


> dam,i only been to "chicago's pizza",but them dogs sound good,what they come from street vendor?


maaan hell naw... this aint new york... you go inside da joint to max out... and the dogs come with fat ole school cut fries.... some places got skin on fries!!!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 16, 2011)

poplars said:


> sup all.
> 
> I think I'm gonna go chemical again this grow... I seriously can't afford the bullshit of ridiculously over-priced organics... atleast not this year. gonna try to go mostly organic for veg as I suspect they'll grow faster in veg with organic...


im going organic.. powderd bat guano pellets all day.....


----------



## poplars (Mar 16, 2011)

theexpress said:


> im going organic.. powderd bat guano pellets all day.....


 its just too damn expensive and doesn't guarantee the results I got last year...

I mean why the fuck would I go organic if I'm short on cash and 1 tub of 20 dollar super bloom will cover my ENTIRE guarden for the whole year....


maybe next year...

I"m still adding the super good organic soil to my tilled area though, so it'll be like 30% organic or something...


----------



## jeb5304 (Mar 16, 2011)

theexpress said:


> and hotdogs too.... i promise you ... go grab you a vienna beef hotdog on a poppy seed bun with sport peppers, tomatoe, onions, mustard, and a pickle and tell me that shit aint fire!!!!!
> 
> and dont get me started on the italian beefs with ghardinera booy.... i can feel my cholesteral going up!


forgot the green relish


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 16, 2011)

Jack's Classic baby. It'll never treat ya wrong.

Damn dude, that hotdog straight up sounds like the fucking tits. I'm sooo hungry now.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 16, 2011)

poplars... be sure to flush like a full 3 weeks man!!!


----------



## jeb5304 (Mar 16, 2011)

pops i know you'll like this [video=youtube;LHdaIKgzXhE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHdaIKgzXhE[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Mar 16, 2011)

pops bat guano is affordable.... mexican bat guano for veg is like 8 bux for a kilo... 3 tablespoons per gal. once every other week.. and jamaican bat guano for bloom for indonesian.. about same price


----------



## poplars (Mar 16, 2011)

theexpress said:


> poplars... be sure to flush like a full 3 weeks man!!!



that's what I did last time bro no reason I wouldn't do it again...


I did a taste test side by side my buddies organic and my flushed chemical grow... taste quality was literally the same...



theexpress said:


> pops bat guano is affordable.... mexican bat guano for veg is like 8 bux for a kilo... 3 tablespoons per gal. once every other week.. and jamaican bat guano for bloom for indonesian.. about same price


problem is, there's no guarantee I will find that shit in my area for cheap, and if I wanted to get it shipped for a 20 pound bag of food it would be over 30 bucks shipping...

honestly this shit is just getting ridiculous... I just can't handle going completely organic this year... I can handle going part-way organic and chemical nutrients for flowering and shit.... but I'm definitely not ready to convert over completely.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 16, 2011)

poplars said:


> that's what I did last time bro no reason I wouldn't do it again...
> 
> 
> I did a taste test side by side my buddies organic and my flushed chemical grow... taste quality was literally the same...


maybe after a 4 month cure......


----------



## poplars (Mar 16, 2011)

theexpress said:


> maybe after a 4 month cure......


 tested cured and uncured, no detectable difference to me which is all I give a fuck about.


jeb that video was cool but that fool straight abuses weed....lol


----------



## theexpress (Mar 16, 2011)

poplars said:


> tested cured and uncured, no detectable difference to me which is all I give a fuck about.
> 
> 
> jeb that video was cool but that fool straight abuses weed....lol


when i use chemical nutes the weed burns my nose when i smoke it freshly dried...... and the ash is a blackish ash... when i smoke freshly dried organic nugg this is not the case has much {outdoor nugget still has that harshness slightly to me} has would be... but good luck bro... im sure it will be proper looking no matter what nutes you do up


----------



## poplars (Mar 17, 2011)

if something changes for me that this is all suddenly easy to pay for I'll go for it... but at this point it seems like way too big of a stretch, hundreds of dollars I don't have that would be better spent elsewhere...


----------



## howak47 (Mar 17, 2011)

blue cheese harvest video with slideshow!!!!!
[youtube]qTL5otJ9yXM[/youtube]


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 17, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/409622-truth-about-flushing.html

If anyone is interested. Riddleme and his crew has done a bit of research on the subject. Definitely one of those drama filled subjects I'll tell ya.


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 17, 2011)

Damn, I'm still bummed. Some more Nate then off to work. Yall smoke it up for me.

&#8206;"God has finished his rap&#65279; group, Biggie, Eazy, 2Pac and finally Nate Dogg for the hook"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwUyT1rDiPE


----------



## poplars (Mar 17, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/409622-truth-about-flushing.html
> 
> If anyone is interested. Riddleme and his crew has done a bit of research on the subject. Definitely one of those drama filled subjects I'll tell ya.



truly changes nothing for me.... unless I can find a cost effective local organic nute out here that's not gonna rob me of all my money this year I'm going with chemicals...

I really want to do organics but man you guys have no fucking clue how expensive this is gonna be to do it on the scale I'm doing... to do it POTENTLY is gonna be hundreds of dollars....


----------



## theexpress (Mar 17, 2011)

howak47 said:


> blue cheese harvest video with slideshow!!!!!
> [youtube]qTL5otJ9yXM[/youtube]


how long of a break you takeing cuzz i got work for you.......


----------



## theexpress (Mar 17, 2011)

poplars said:


> truly changes nothing for me.... unless I can find a cost effective local organic nute out here that's not gonna rob me of all my money this year I'm going with chemicals...
> 
> I really want to do organics but man you guys have no fucking clue how expensive this is gonna be to do it on the scale I'm doing... to do it POTENTLY is gonna be hundreds of dollars....


i hear ya...... you could do all you veg under chemical nutes and switch to bat guano in flower... but thats if you could even find the shit since im getting the picture you live out in the boonies.... lol....... you should start a compost pile....


----------



## poplars (Mar 17, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i hear ya...... you could do all you veg under chemical nutes and switch to bat guano in flower... but thats if you could even find the shit since im getting the picture you live out in the boonies.... lol....... you should start a compost pile....


 well there are some good local grow shops out here that likely have bags of bat guano..I'll look for sure bro.

I did start a mini-compost pile but nothing serious... I should stop being lazy about it.


if anything I'm doing organic veg because its easier on the plant and it will grow faster and healthier... 

I'm not giving up on organics yet... if I could feed flowering with straight bat guano then I think I'll be good.... but man I'm weary about it because I'm not sure if I"m gonna get better results than last year...and honestly I'd be very mad if I spent 4-10x more money and got stuff that wasn't as potent as last years....

bat guano will cover flowering completely???


----------



## howak47 (Mar 17, 2011)

theexpress said:


> how long of a break you takeing cuzz i got work for you.......


 not long still probly going to do some shit outside though!!! na i had way to much and it was starting to smell outside of house and my girls family lives right in front of us so iam really just stoping to clean out whole room and only do like 2 to 4 really big plants instead of a shit ton of small ones (cause at one time i had close to 75 plants altogether lol it was getting out of hand )probly going to get some kind of carbon filter and better fan so i can leave the tent closed up all the time and the smell want be so bad that was the main thing and the paranoia was getting to me and my girl witch she owns the house so got to kinda go with her yea feel me? but what kinda work we talkin cause i always got time for your kinda work lol


----------



## theexpress (Mar 17, 2011)

poplars said:


> well there are some good local grow shops out here that likely have bags of bat guano..I'll look for sure bro.
> 
> I did start a mini-compost pile but nothing serious... I should stop being lazy about it.
> 
> ...


you may harvest slightly less.... maybe.... but if you put out bigger clones then last year that more then evens it out.... it wont hurt the potency at all.. but it will improve the taste much more... you will taste the str8 strain.... and when it dries and cures a lil it will burn to a very very clean white ash.... yes bat guano alone will compleatly cover the flowering faze.... i would just spent the lil extra and buy in bulk... i think like 20-30 bux will cover the bat shit..... get jamaican wich has a P. count of 10... or indoneisian wich has a P. count of i beleave 12..... while your flowering the plant will eat up and burn away all the chemical shit you used in veg..... i think that in conjuction with the well water you got is gonna be righteous..... grab some epsom salt just in case of mag. def. that shit is hella cheaper... BUT ON SOME REAL SHIT MORE IMPORTANT THEN NUTES IS WATERING!!!! WATER WATER WATER!!!!! IF YOUR SOIL IS DECENT YOU MAY NOT EVEN NEED TO GO HEAVY ON THE NUTES AT ALL...... MAKE SURE YOUR PLANTS GET ADEQUET WATER AND THEY WILL TAKE THE FUCK OFF!!!!


----------



## poplars (Mar 17, 2011)

theexpress said:


> you may harvest slightly less.... maybe.... but if you put out bigger clones then last year that more then evens it out.... it wont hurt the potency at all.. but it will improve the taste much more... you will taste the str8 strain.... and when it dries and cures a lil it will burn to a very very clean white ash.... yes bat guano alone will compleatly cover the flowering faze.... i would just spent the lil extra and buy in bulk... i think like 20-30 bux will cover the bat shit..... get jamaican wich has a P. count of 10... or indoneisian wich has a P. count of i beleave 12..... while your flowering the plant will eat up and burn away all the chemical shit you used in veg..... i think that in conjuction with the well water you got is gonna be righteous..... grab some epsom salt just in case of mag. def. that shit is hella cheaper... BUT ON SOME REAL SHIT MORE IMPORTANT THEN NUTES IS WATERING!!!! WATER WATER WATER!!!!! IF YOUR SOIL IS DECENT YOU MAY NOT EVEN NEED TO GO HEAVY ON THE NUTES AT ALL...... MAKE SURE YOUR PLANTS GET ADEQUET WATER AND THEY WILL TAKE THE FUCK OFF!!!!


shit if I yeild less that'll annoy me, I've seen large yeilds with organic grows so I'm not expecting low yeilds...

I really hate chemical nutrients in veg, keeps fuckin up my PH's and stunting the plants... going all organic for the veg stage to prevent this.

trust me bro I give my plants the perfect amount of water, I got that basic ass shit down to a science... 

already have a big thing of epsom salt that I've used several times before.

if the bat guano is really 20-30 bucks for a big bag I'm golden....


----------



## theexpress (Mar 17, 2011)

howak47 said:


> not long still probly going to do some shit outside though!!! na i had way to much and it was starting to smell outside of house and my girls family lives right in front of us so iam really just stoping to clean out whole room and only do like 2 to 4 really big plants instead of a shit ton of small ones (cause at one time i had close to 75 plants altogether lol it was getting out of hand )probly going to get some kind of carbon filter and better fan so i can leave the tent closed up all the time and the smell want be so bad that was the main thing and the paranoia was getting to me and my girl witch she owns the house so got to kinda go with her yea feel me? but what kinda work we talkin cause i always got time for your kinda work lol


4 huge ass plants will smell just has much has 75 tinies...... make sure you grab a filter.... you can make your own if your good with your hands for nice and cheap like.... make your tent/room air tight.... have an intake and an exhaust put your filter on the exhaust...


----------



## howak47 (Mar 17, 2011)

[youtube]bss9g0BCYig[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Mar 17, 2011)

poplars said:


> shit if I yeild less that'll annoy me, I've seen large yeilds with organic grows so I'm not expecting low yeilds...
> 
> I really hate chemical nutrients in veg, keeps fuckin up my PH's and stunting the plants... going all organic for the veg stage to prevent this.
> 
> ...


 
mexican bat guano works real well in veg..... how many plants u doing?


----------



## theexpress (Mar 17, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]bss9g0BCYig[/youtube]


good looking plants...... i like that last chillberry on the left that pheno is hella indica... do they all smell lemon? the one that the pollin took looks more sativa then the rest... our chillberries are still vegging out and going into bloom in a week or less... there like i bealve 20-21 inches.... the super lemon haze is is a good 2 foot also going into bloom..... 2 ghs bubba kush x sour kush are popped with 2 more on the way.... 2 pure kush getting popped.... and waiting on the tahoe og kush and the corleone kush and hopefully a nice tude freebee


----------



## poplars (Mar 17, 2011)

theexpress said:


> mexican bat guano works real well in veg..... how many plants u doing?



12 big ass plants...

they'll likely be wide and tall, probably no taller than 5'5"


----------



## theexpress (Mar 17, 2011)

poplars said:


> 12 big ass plants...
> 
> they'll likely be wide and tall, probably no taller than 5'5"


 this will cover flower of 12 big ass plants that most of them are 8 week strains.... http://cgi.ebay.com/Jamaican-Bat-Guano-11lb-box-/380258552547?pt=Fertilizer_Soil_Amendments&hash=item58892d0ae3


----------



## poplars (Mar 17, 2011)

theexpress said:


> this will cover flower of 12 big ass plants that most of them are 8 week strains.... http://cgi.ebay.com/Jamaican-Bat-Guano-11lb-box-/380258552547?pt=Fertilizer_Soil_Amendments&hash=item58892d0ae3



that will cost over 20 bucks to ship though... I'd be better off finding it locally. thanks though maybe they'll have something just like it, I'll remember to find a potent 12 pound bag or so.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 17, 2011)

that one was shipping included in think pops


----------



## poplars (Mar 17, 2011)

theexpress said:


> that one was shipping included in think pops


oh really? well I'm still gonna look around first before I buy anything online.


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey how, I got my carbon filter from HTGsupply for pretty damn cheap, and it's working wonders on this skunky as hell swamp bud.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 17, 2011)

fuck i fucked up.... i sent some beans in state in a not so secure way and they all got smahed.... fuck fuck fuck!!!!! 2 pure kush, my last 2 sour bubbas, and 2 extrasourpower crushed to sand......


----------



## theexpress (Mar 17, 2011)

fuck i feel like smashing something!!!! o well atleast we got a few popped of everything but the pure kush


----------



## poplars (Mar 17, 2011)

theexpress said:


> fuck i fucked up.... i sent some beans in state in a not so secure way and they all got smahed.... fuck fuck fuck!!!!! 2 pure kush, my last 2 sour bubbas, and 2 extrasourpower crushed to sand......



damn bro that fuckin sucks ass...smoke a bowl bro....


----------



## theexpress (Mar 17, 2011)

poplars said:


> damn bro that fuckin sucks ass...smoke a bowl bro....


ooo im bout to grab a full fucking pack of squares joe!!!!! man i really wanted those last sour bubbas in the lab so we could pick out the bombest pheno.... now i gotta take what i can get...... should still be fire doe


----------



## poplars (Mar 17, 2011)

theexpress said:


> ooo im bout to grab a full fucking pack of squares joe!!!!! man i really wanted those last sour bubbas in the lab so we could pick out the bombest pheno.... now i gotta take what i can get...... should still be fire doe


 damn, you tryin to get a new badass strain goin??


----------



## theexpress (Mar 17, 2011)

poplars said:


> damn, you tryin to get a new badass strain goin??


shit ima tryna do like 3 more new bad ass sourkush crosses...... thats depending on situations... i bought 2 cali connect beans.... one REG tahoe og, and one REG corleone kush... since im high all the time i wasnt paying attention to detail... i i assumed they was fem. beans.... so depending on the sex of those 2 heaveyweight kushes right there any males will be crossed to THE BUBBA pheno sk.... and anything else thats in the bloom room at the time .... super lemon haze, bolo kush, chillberry kush ect... top priority is cross to sk, but any left over pollin will be put on other strains in order from most dank first..... i havent even smoked the other strains yet {chillberry, bolo kush, slh}


----------



## poplars (Mar 17, 2011)

theexpress said:


> shit ima tryna do like 3 more new bad ass sourkush crosses...... thats depending on situations... i bought 2 cali connect beans.... one REG tahoe og, and one REG corleone kush... since im high all the time i wasnt paying attention to detail... i i assumed they was fem. beans.... so depending on the sex of those 2 heaveyweight kushes right there any males will be crossed to THE BUBBA pheno sk.... and anything else thats in the bloom room at the time .... super lemon haze, bolo kush, chillberry kush ect... top priority is cross to sk, but any left over pollin will be put on other strains in order from most dank first..... i havent even smoked the other strains yet {chillberry, bolo kush, slh}



nice bro, I don't know if I'm gonna cross anything with the SK bubba... we'll see how the afghani strain I got going does... that could be a potential cross if the high is hella stoney...


----------



## theexpress (Mar 17, 2011)

we bout to J down fully on libiya....


----------



## poplars (Mar 17, 2011)

shits goin nuts everywhere... that radiation from japan is supposed to hit the west coast today... not significant amounts but fuck man radiation is radiation...


----------



## theexpress (Mar 17, 2011)

poplars said:


> shits goin nuts everywhere... that radiation from japan is supposed to hit the west coast today... not significant amounts but fuck man radiation is radiation...


awwww great........ im getting a doomsday like feel nowadays


----------



## poplars (Mar 17, 2011)

theexpress said:


> awwww great........ im getting a doomsday like feel nowadays


yeah me too but I think I'm gonna survive!

I mean where else than here ya know.....


----------



## theexpress (Mar 17, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah me too but I think I'm gonna survive!
> 
> I mean where else than here ya know.....


stockpile sourkush for future bartering.......... sourkush will be the currency of the future!


----------



## poplars (Mar 17, 2011)

theexpress said:


> stockpile sourkush for future bartering.......... sourkush will be the currency of the future!


yeah for real I'm already going to make security seeds just in case....


----------



## theexpress (Mar 17, 2011)

ahhh karma is a bitch... it may take a while... but she will catch up with ya.... http://www.bvblackspin.com/2011/03/17/jon-burge-torture-cop-heads-to-prison-on-the-same-day-victim-is/


----------



## poplars (Mar 17, 2011)

yeah man I'm a big believer in karma... I really believe it's one of the only forces that can save me in these times of uncertainty...


----------



## shinger (Mar 17, 2011)

Pops your gonna have some giant ninja turtle style ooze buds going on when that radiation hits.


----------



## poplars (Mar 17, 2011)

hahaha fuck yeah


----------



## howak47 (Mar 18, 2011)

heres a few pics of a sk nug i just smoked up uumm uumm good lol look at that frost (this has been curing for 1 month solid )


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 18, 2011)

Hell yeah, that shit is strait fire!


----------



## poplars (Mar 18, 2011)

god damn.... best strain I've ever had still.... likely not to change any time soon either.....


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2011)

lol niggas dotn know about drugs of this quality....... im telling you i wish i could meet snoopdog, and b-real..... i would sell them ounces all day for 600!!!!!!!


the pound for 6500$ cash to them rap studs....


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2011)

thanx for that pic howak... i been bummed out since yesterday when i found out a shipment of beans was crushed on arrivial.... now i feel much better cuzz no sk bean was hurt in the proccess... though too many had gone m.i.a. in the past....

that picture made me feel better... and my bubba sourkush will be done in 5 more weeks so ill feel even better then!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2011)

man look at how kiefey da fucking stem is even... come on joe.....


----------



## poplars (Mar 18, 2011)

yep pretty amazing that it still grows that crystally outdoors (while it may be a lil more crystally indoors, I would also say that the elongated indoor trichomes give off the illusion of there being significantly more than there really is... I can tell that has more crystals on the stem than my outdoor version...

we'll see what happens when I hit em with straight bat guano this year


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2011)

poplars said:


> yep pretty amazing that it still grows that crystally outdoors (while it may be a lil more crystally indoors, I would also say that the elongated indoor trichomes give off the illusion of there being significantly more than there really is... I can tell that has more crystals on the stem than my outdoor version...
> 
> we'll see what happens when I hit em with straight bat guano this year


poplars.... be a G and fetch your boy a fresh outdoor sourkush bubba nugg that has benn curing since oct... take a fresh one... THE SK IS HELLA KIEFY INDOORS OR OUT.... I WONDER HOW SHE WOULD DO ON THE MOON!!!


----------



## howak47 (Mar 18, 2011)

i used bat guano also! it works great its just fucking nasty to deal with


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2011)

dude the sk is like more then a 1/4 inch kief on kief... i mean look for yourself.. you could barely see the color of the stem, or thhe green of the actual nugget... only thing that is super clear aside from all that kief is thos hairs/pistils


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2011)

howak47 said:


> i used bat guano also! it works great its just fucking nasty to deal with


did you buy pellets and try to smash them up yourself? or use str8 powder? powder you still gotta try and not breath that dust in.... no dust is good for lungs just liek no smoke is really good for them too... i didnt know your shit was organic howak... that makes that sk nugget extra sweet... but in a skunky, funky, hashy kinda way


----------



## howak47 (Mar 18, 2011)

SICC";5468423]Hell yeah said:


> thanx for that pic howak... i been bummed out since yesterday when i found out a shipment of beans was crushed on arrivial.... now i feel much better cuzz no sk bean was hurt in the proccess... though too many had gone m.i.a. in the past....
> 
> that picture made me feel better... and my bubba sourkush will be done in 5 more weeks so ill feel even better then!


 aww that sucks bout crushed beans glad u liked the pics & made u feel better cause i know that nug sure made me feel better that was my wake n bake bong hits


----------



## howak47 (Mar 18, 2011)

theexpress said:


> did you buy pellets and try to smash them up yourself? or use str8 powder? powder you still gotta try and not breath that dust in.... no dust is good for lungs just liek no smoke is really good for them too... i didnt know your shit was organic howak... that makes that sk nugget extra sweet... but in a skunky, funky, hashy kinda way


 naw i used the powder but it had lots of chunks in it i had to smash up yea that shits not good to breath or really be around i wear mask and gloves when doing it


----------



## howak47 (Mar 18, 2011)

theexpress said:


> dude the sk is like more then a 1/4 inch kief on kief... i mean look for yourself.. you could barely see the color of the stem, or thhe green of the actual nugget... only thing that is super clear aside from all that kief is thos hairs/pistils


 yea man this shit is the most keif covered strain i have ever seen i person !!! if you put a nug of it on a black surface and pick it up there will be white power left behind from it looks like a little line of coke lol


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2011)

howak47 said:


> naw i used the powder but it had lots of chunks in it i had to smash up yea that shits not good to breath or really be around i wear mask and gloves when doing it


or just do it outside....... at one point in my life i was doing tuck pointing... i would come to the crib after work and jump in the shower run the water down my body it would start clear and end up black.. dust in my nose when i blow boogers they was black... in my ears black... it was shitty.. i would much rather deal with bat shit dust then mortar dust....


----------



## poplars (Mar 18, 2011)

yeah I'd only work with that shit outdoors when it's all ventilated....

chitown you know if I had a secure means to hook you up with a bud I would... one of these days you'll have to move to cali and be my growing neighbor aahahah


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2011)

howak47 said:


> yea man this shit is the most keif covered strain i have ever seen i person !!! if you put a nug of it on a black surface and pick it up there will be white power left behind from it looks like a little line of coke lol


lol you should see my jars after all the sk is gone..... there is encrusted kief everywear... the buds stick to the jar.... and if i put the sk in plastic container that container is perm. fucked... the kief will seep into the plastic and that container will forever smell like sourkush.... and if you got a nice clean smelling room.... open up a jar of sk and watch how fast that changes!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah I'd only work with that shit outdoors when it's all ventilated....
> 
> chitown you know if I had a secure means to hook you up with a bud I would... one of these days you'll have to move to cali and be my growing neighbor aahahah


i know you would but its ok.. im never low on cannabis.. its my job to stay stocked up


----------



## poplars (Mar 18, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol you should see my jars after all the sk is gone..... there is encrusted kief everywear... the buds stick to the jar.... and if i put the sk in plastic container that container is perm. fucked... the kief will seep into the plastic and that container will forever smell like sourkush.... and if you got a nice clean smelling room.... open up a jar of sk and watch how fast that changes!



ahahaa that reminds me of this pic I took
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture456.jpg

straight lil sk nug stuck to the side of a jar....

dude you're preachin to the choir about the SK stinkin up jars...

I have a little glass container that I use to hold my joints before I smoke em... I had an sk joint in there 2 weeks ago... it still smells like dank ass sk in that little container


----------



## poplars (Mar 18, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i know you would but its ok.. im never low on cannabis.. its my job to stay stocked up


 yeah I know it's more about you trying your strain grown with my hands in my climate... guarantee you the high would be different!


----------



## poplars (Mar 18, 2011)

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture464.jpg
sour kush purple stemmed bubba pheno!

with a crystally ass purple stem right next to it!!!

there is a SLIGHT difference in the highs between green bubba and purple bubba.... the green bubba is a SERIOUS creeper, takes like 10 mins to feel high but it hits you NICEEE.... the purple bubba pheno is like KICK IN THE FACE instant strong ass head high with a body stone going down to the feet....


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2011)

the sk taste so dank... and the taste comes from the terpenes wich is in the kief wich the sk has loads of..... even the last hit taste good..... i love breaking into a fat juicey nugg and getting my fingers all dirty....


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2011)

i donno about 10 mins doe pops.... i promise you lots of times i was waaay too high before i even finished da bowl...


----------



## poplars (Mar 18, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i donno about 10 mins doe pops.... i promise you lots of times i was waaay too high before i even finished da bowl...


 with the green bubba I'm not jokin bro it's a SERIOUS creeper pheno... dunno how rare the pheno is I may never see it again for all I know...

the purple bubba meets your description perfectly, high before you even finish the bowl..

but the green bubba you feel a slight high then it creeps up for like 10 mins after you finish the bowl... very sedating sleepy high.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2011)

poplars said:


> with the green bubba I'm not jokin bro it's a SERIOUS creeper pheno... dunno how rare the pheno is I may never see it again for all I know...
> 
> the purple bubba meets your description perfectly, high before you even finish the bowl..
> 
> but the green bubba you feel a slight high then it creeps up for like 10 mins after you finish the bowl... very sedating sleepy high.


fuck with your boy from the windy city......... wish i ould sell twist some sk.... i have that nigga front it to liffty stokes and the rest of da 4 corner hustlers slanggin my shit on the west side....... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbEpZZo2uhA


----------



## poplars (Mar 18, 2011)

theexpress said:


> fuck with your boy from the windy city......... wish i ould sell twist some sk.... i have that nigga front it to liffty stokes and the rest of da 4 corner hustlers slanggin my shit on the west side....... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbEpZZo2uhA


 yeah...

dude remember my prices of weed thread? I think a lot of people around here may have read it because the prices in this area are fuckin LOW LOW..... lol. look what I fuckin started... now i pay for it as I can't sell bud to anyone I know... and the dispensary hasn't responded to my email uet... I'll probably call them up soon enough though...sent them some dank pictures of the diesel pheno....

it's crazy how much weed is worth when you live in a different area.....


----------



## howak47 (Mar 18, 2011)

[youtube]uSq7Gt_P0Ek[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah...
> 
> dude remember my prices of weed thread? I think a lot of people around here may have read it because the prices in this area are fuckin LOW LOW..... lol. look what I fuckin started... now i pay for it as I can't sell bud to anyone I know... and the dispensary hasn't responded to my email uet... I'll probably call them up soon enough though...sent them some dank pictures of the diesel pheno....
> 
> it's crazy how much weed is worth when you live in a different area.....


 
yeah true..... i get the best prices on weed though when its that time... and that price is free.... minus a lil for supplies


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2011)

a good resale price for a pound of legit kush is 4500..... i am a G and will pay nowear near that...... but sometimes i gotta grab ounces for 350-360... and that adds up..


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2011)

i was talking about selling it to millionare rappers for super high cost pops.. even the ones from cali.. i gives a fuck if they got there med card and can go to the dispensery and grab an oz of w/e kush for 300 an oz.. or that people may even throw them dank on top of there celebrity... but i gives a fuck about there celebrity.. 600 an ounce i know they got the money... good luck finding chitowns sourkush at any med. dispensery, or at any concert... {unless howak is there} lol


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2011)

this shit wangin joe.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCpu_d5R_YA


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2011)

this for my people out west who like that easy listening to music... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcormVh9G0I


----------



## mane2008 (Mar 18, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i was talking about selling it to millionare rappers for super high cost pops.. even the ones from cali.. i gives a fuck if they got there med card and can go to the dispensery and grab an oz of w/e kush for 300 an oz.. or that people may even throw them dank on top of there celebrity... but i gives a fuck about there celebrity.. 600 an ounce i know they got the money... good luck finding chitowns sourkush at any med. dispensery, or at any concert... {unless howak is there} lol


 hahah take em out.

btw Howak I saw the frost on top of frost pic  shit was crazy


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2011)

faith evens is a fucking diva..... and da hommie twista japs off like always... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IyV-_exMhs


----------



## mane2008 (Mar 18, 2011)

you listen to Lupe? his new album is pretty good, very uplifting.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2011)

this shit is some sick ass hiphop ....... m.c. juice... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNFyGSPWrIg&playnext=1&list=PLDAAF045A667A679A


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2011)

mane2008 said:


> you listen to Lupe? his new album is pretty good, very uplifting.


yup lupe and juice man and e.cilla are sick ass hip hop artists ....... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7qqoNk-q_s


----------



## poplars (Mar 18, 2011)

man I don't get it, the diesel pheno kept me high for like 3 and a half hours today... wtf??


maybe it just gives off a much mroe subtle high for a long ass time...


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2011)

poplars said:


> man I don't get it, the diesel pheno kept me high for like 3 and a half hours today... wtf??
> 
> 
> maybe it just gives off a much mroe subtle high for a long ass time...


maybe you took a lil break from it and your body dropped that cannaboid cocktail tolernce while you were smoking something else?

i know what you mean about that subtle high.... its just not there strong enough for me.... theres been times were my tolernce to other shit was way high and i smoked some bubba sk the night before and woke up high next day


----------



## poplars (Mar 18, 2011)

nah actually the night before I had edibles and shit so my tolerance is not that low.. I did blaze way less 2 days ago but idk...

the diesel definitely has a longer lasting subtle high than most of my other strains though... it seems like the bubba pheno has this high but as the last part of the high when it fades into its subtle forms...


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2011)

poplars said:


> nah actually the night before I had edibles and shit so my tolerance is not that low.. I did blaze way less 2 days ago but idk...
> 
> the diesel definitely has a longer lasting subtle high than most of my other strains though... it seems like the bubba pheno has this high but as the last part of the high when it fades into its subtle forms...


my body feels waaaay heavy on the bubba sk.... i walk funny and shit.... my hands and arms feel like they weigh soo much...


----------



## poplars (Mar 18, 2011)

theexpress said:


> my body feels waaaay heavy on the bubba sk.... i walk funny and shit.... my hands and arms feel like they weigh soo much...



yeah bro when my tolerance was really low from going 2 days without blazing I smoked a joint of sour kush to my dome piece with my buddy....


I was sittin on the couch WOBBLING>>>>> ahahahahahahahahah


oh bro by the way... my 100% sour kush tincture (3 week method 151 proof everclear) will be done in 2 days!!!!! the 20th of march...I'm fuckin STOKED


gonna be wobblin all over my house.....lol


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 18, 2011)

Damn How. No joke, I havn't seen a pic of SK in probably a few weeks, and every now and again I'll find myself looking as whatever new dank shit is out and thinking, "Heh, that is about as dank looking at Chi's SK."....

And then I see a pic of Chi's SK again and I think. Sheeeeeit, aint nothing that frosty! lol. This guy be glueing sand to the shit! haha


----------



## poplars (Mar 18, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> Damn How. No joke, I havn't seen a pic of SK in probably a few weeks, and every now and again I'll find myself looking as whatever new dank shit is out and thinking, "Heh, that is about as dank looking at Chi's SK."....
> 
> And then I see a pic of Chi's SK again and I think. Sheeeeeit, aint nothing that frosty! lol. This guy be glueing sand to the shit! haha


hahaha that's epic...same thing happened to me when I first found it... I still haven't found anything to top it... I've seen shit that comes VERY close, maybe even matches it, but never tops it.... and even if you find something that looks as crystally, there's no guarantee it has the badass high of the bubba pheno...


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah bro when my tolerance was really low from going 2 days without blazing I smoked a joint of sour kush to my dome piece with my buddy....
> 
> 
> I was sittin on the couch WOBBLING>>>>> ahahahahahahahahah
> ...


lol sounds like a jolly good time!!!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> Damn How. No joke, I havn't seen a pic of SK in probably a few weeks, and every now and again I'll find myself looking as whatever new dank shit is out and thinking, "Heh, that is about as dank looking at Chi's SK."....
> 
> And then I see a pic of Chi's SK again and I think. Sheeeeeit, aint nothing that frosty! lol. This guy be glueing sand to the shit! haha


 
come onman stop giving out my secreats to the trade... lol glued sand....


----------



## poplars (Mar 18, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol sounds like a jolly good time!!!


 super stoned on that bubba purp sk.....

high hits fast and then kreeps up even stronger..... 

body totally chilled, motivated and happy... good shit.

I need to get a fuzzy dumbed down indica too haha... this shit is just crazy because it makes me want to do shit but then it doesn't at the same time...weird...


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2011)

poplars said:


> super stoned on that bubba purp sk.....
> 
> high hits fast and then kreeps up even stronger.....
> 
> ...


lol you mean it lets you think like you can do shit... but then you gotta realize you gotta move to start....


----------



## poplars (Mar 18, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol you mean it lets you think like you can do shit... but then you gotta realize you gotta move to start....


 lol yeah..... good for when you hit the camp site..haha not for hiking itself...


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2011)

poplars said:


> lol yeah..... good for when you hit the camp site..haha not for hiking itself...


i just like to open a one gal. jar of sk and put my nose right in that bitch and smell deeply like yeah thats the stuff


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2011)

this pic is hella dank too


----------



## poplars (Mar 18, 2011)

I normally wont fuck around with indoor bud due to shorter high than outdoor of the same dankness... but I wouldn't pass up an indoor sk nug


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2011)

poplars said:


> I normally wont fuck around with indoor bud due to shorter high than outdoor of the same dankness... but I wouldn't pass up an indoor sk nug


lol that indoor nug would keep you high for hours


----------



## poplars (Mar 18, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol that indoor nug would keep you high for hours


 not longer than the same strain outdoors


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 19, 2011)

lawl. Never heard of that....

Goddamn, decided to go out and i got way fuking drunker than I thought I was gonna get. Good musucid tongiht though.


----------



## jeb5304 (Mar 19, 2011)

poplars said:


> not longer than the same strain outdoors


pops i did notice my last outdoor harvest had me all spaced compared to the indoor.
the indoor was dank but the high wasnt as spacey/trippy. i think its the uvb of the sun


----------



## poplars (Mar 19, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> pops i did notice my last outdoor harvest had me all spaced compared to the indoor.
> the indoor was dank but the high wasnt as spacey/trippy. i think its the uvb of the sun


 yeah there's /something/ in the sun making the plants high change and the trichomes grow different.


if we got an indoor sk bud and an outdoor sk bud taken with the same camera, you'd notice the trichomes on the indoor version are less bulbous and longer.... whereas the outdoor version has fat trichomes...


plus you can't really argue against the fact that the sun is a nuclear fusion ball in the sky that has many characteristics you cannot replicate without an atmosphere and radiating yourself to death...


----------



## theexpress (Mar 19, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah there's /something/ in the sun making the plants high change and the trichomes grow different.
> 
> 
> if we got an indoor sk bud and an outdoor sk bud taken with the same camera, you'd notice the trichomes on the indoor version are less bulbous and longer.... whereas the outdoor version has fat trichomes...
> ...


 
lol we got a bunch of "lil suns " in the lab...


----------



## poplars (Mar 19, 2011)

lil sodium rods haha.... indoor is great and should always be around... I just hate it when people try to convince others it's superior to outdoor bud in every way in every situation... other than that I"m chill with indoor bud good flavor, good intense high (though not as long as outdoors still enjoyable for the time it does last...) 

and of course you have the added benefit of being able to profit off of it's hype...lol


----------



## poplars (Mar 19, 2011)

so I got stoned on the sour kush tincture last night....

my eyes felt so heavy they felt like rocks weighing down my head... woke up at like 1 am super stoned like WHOAAAAA then passed out again, woke up this morning not able to get out of bed for a bit...lmfao


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 19, 2011)

poplars said:


> so I got stoned on the sour kush tincture last night....
> 
> my eyes felt so heavy they felt like rocks weighing down my head... woke up at like 1 am super stoned like WHOAAAAA then passed out again, woke up this morning not able to get out of bed for a bit...lmfao


 I might need you to help me with making that shit


----------



## theexpress (Mar 19, 2011)

poplars said:


> so I got stoned on the sour kush tincture last night....
> 
> my eyes felt so heavy they felt like rocks weighing down my head... woke up at like 1 am super stoned like WHOAAAAA then passed out again, woke up this morning not able to get out of bed for a bit...lmfao


hahahahahahahahaha ROCK STAR LIFE STYLE MIGHT DONT MAKE IT....... poplars was whiteboy wasted!!! get down how you live jo!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 19, 2011)

i talked to my partner and he said we gonna have to go to war with some spider mites...... we gonna do whole plant dunks... with warm neem oil and with a lil soap solution..... it that dont work we gotts to bust out the pyrithium boms and the floramite.... hopefully we dont gotta take it that far... only some clones from vegging plants have mites...


----------



## theexpress (Mar 19, 2011)

ufc 128 tonight...... i got shogun


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 19, 2011)

Sucks about the mites man. I just had to kill off 2 adults that had Septoria real bad and thinned my other 4. Got 9 clones though. Been losing against this Septoria, hope this time I can beat it.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 19, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> Sucks about the mites man. I just had to kill off 2 adults that had Septoria real bad and thinned my other 4. Got 9 clones though. Been losing against this Septoria, hope this time I can beat it.


ive never had to deal with that shit.... i didnt even know what it was and i had to look it up real quick... hope you get that under control.


----------



## poplars (Mar 19, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I might need you to help me with making that shit


 very very easy, easier than making edibles, all you need is time and patience and a warm dark spot...

I put a mason jar full of sour kush shake, probably 2/8ths worth of dank sour kush bud, and a ball of scizzor hash of sour kush.... let sit for 3 weeks in a warm dark place in 151 proof alcohol.

the warm and dark part is important, the warm part activates the thc, the dark keeps it from degrading.. I keep the bag in a brown paper bag... you can either keep it over a radient space heater, a warm room, or under a window in a brown paper bag..

then strain with cheese cloth, and filter twice with coffee filters (I'd use 2 layers of coffee filters for least amount of sediment in the bottom of the bottle.

then I funnel it back into the original bottle I got it in


----------



## poplars (Mar 19, 2011)

heres a sour kush bud I'm about to blaze...

I figured out a better way of taking macro shots that exposes more trichomes!!!

enjoy

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/IMG_2251.jpg

there are more pics but I wanna blaze


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 19, 2011)

poplars said:


> very very easy, easier than making edibles, all you need is time and patience and a warm dark spot...
> 
> I put a mason jar full of sour kush shake, probably 2/8ths worth of dank sour kush bud, and a ball of scizzor hash of sour kush.... let sit for 3 weeks in a warm dark place in 151 proof alcohol.
> 
> ...


 Thanks i might have to try this with my tahoe og bud


----------



## highflyby (Mar 19, 2011)

Guess whos back.......back again.....

What up fools


----------



## poplars (Mar 19, 2011)

highflyby said:


> Guess whos back.......back again.....
> 
> What up fools


stoned on 100% sk tinc yooooo welcome back


----------



## howak47 (Mar 19, 2011)

highflyby said:


> Guess whos back.......back again.....
> 
> What up fools


what up where u been?


----------



## howak47 (Mar 19, 2011)

[youtube]iVO97SiYUUw[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Mar 19, 2011)

maaaaaan im wasted..... been drinking black n bluws :blue moon and guiness


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 20, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]iVO97SiYUUw[/youtube]


That oil dome is legit, mad peeps be on that Hash Oil now. Oil is bomb, but i still love burning buds


----------



## poplars (Mar 20, 2011)

yeah I think I'm gonna make some hash oil at some point...I don't have the materials for butane hash oil but I'd like to do iso-alcohol oil . .. .


----------



## poplars (Mar 20, 2011)

more detailed sour kush bubba purp pics from that same day , I narrowed it down to the BEST ones.... this truly shows off how epic sour kush is grown outdoors... truly something to behold...

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/IMG_2261.jpg
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/IMG_2259.jpg
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/IMG_2255.jpg
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/IMG_2250.jpg
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/IMG_2246.jpg

ooh yeah. high times aint got shit on this


----------



## theexpress (Mar 20, 2011)

yummy.....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

chi did you track your order?
Mine is already in my city as of today so i should have it tomorrow or tuesday.That was the fastest i ever got a attitude order honestly speaking


----------



## theexpress (Mar 20, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> chi did you track your order?
> Mine is already in my city as of today so i should have it tomorrow or tuesday.That was the fastest i ever got a attitude order honestly speaking


naw but since my order was small it was easily put togather.... mine should be in newyork im thinking... ill just wait..


----------



## theexpress (Mar 20, 2011)

.......................


----------



## poplars (Mar 20, 2011)

theexpress said:


> .......................



lol pretty funny to see that shred of leaf you can see mroe crystal than leaf!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 20, 2011)

^^^ hell yeah u can


----------



## rastadred22 (Mar 20, 2011)

jon bones jones babii!!!! lol u guys saw that fight?


----------



## theexpress (Mar 20, 2011)

rastadred22 said:


> jon bones jones babii!!!! lol u guys saw that fight?


yup............


----------



## rastadred22 (Mar 20, 2011)

kinda happy shogun got beat man! wen he beat lyoto i took it with a grain of salt lol!!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Mar 20, 2011)

Damn pop's, what did you do, dip that in sugar? 






Haha jk, shit look's fuckin dank


----------



## theexpress (Mar 20, 2011)

rastadred22 said:


> kinda happy shogun got beat man! wen he beat lyoto i took it with a grain of salt lol!!


i like machida to beat jones, or thiago silva....


----------



## rastadred22 (Mar 20, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i like machida to beat jones, or thiago silva....


hasnt jones already been through lyoto?


----------



## theexpress (Mar 20, 2011)

rastadred22 said:


> hasnt jones already been through lyoto?


helllllll nooooooooooooo........ he only got the belt shot cuzz rashad was hurt


----------



## genuity (Mar 20, 2011)

lil ny purple diesel......


----------



## theexpress (Mar 20, 2011)

genuity said:


> lil ny purple diesel......


nice.... looks alot different then the purple nyc diesel i plugged howak with..... yours are much brighter and more sativa like


----------



## theexpress (Mar 20, 2011)

could you describe the smell of that bud a lil man?


----------



## rastadred22 (Mar 20, 2011)

ahh thats right!...but u kno what funni...after seein rashaad and jones in the cage for the interview..i def. got the impression that it was some hostilily! lol! i kno jones would beat the breaks off shaad! no joke! idc if they train togetha or what eva rashaad is kickin himself in the ass fa lettin jones get that belt! but honestly the way jones went thru shogun i think machida wouldnt be a problem...yea machida got caught but notice how good bones uses his reach and height? he stiff arms and eludes ppl...i think machida will have trouble gettin inside just like shogun did and will have to wing punches! lunge and jump in and thats gonna get u caught!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 20, 2011)

rastadred22 said:


> ahh thats right!...but u kno what funni...after seein rashaad and jones in the cage for the interview..i def. got the impression that it was some hostilily! lol! i kno jones would beat the breaks off shaad! no joke! idc if they train togetha or what eva rashaad is kickin himself in the ass fa lettin jones get that belt! but honestly the way jones went thru shogun i think machida wouldnt be a problem...yea machida got caught but notice how good bones uses his reach and height? he stiff arms and eludes ppl...i think machida will have trouble gettin inside just like shogun did and will have to wing punches! lunge and jump in and thats gonna get u caught!


i would have machida by decission... and thiago silva by knockout or submission.... if thiago gets his take down defense right he is gonna mow fuckers down.....


----------



## rastadred22 (Mar 20, 2011)

machida is one of my favorite fighters and i would say the same but i dont think bones wil allow him to be so elusive!...and i got lots of respect for thiago but i dont think he can twist that long strong frame bones has...and is wrestling is on point right now...idk i dont think thiago will have an easy time touchin bones chin...as no1 really has...i mean the kid is good and his height and reach is like non other...gonna take a real good fighter to get inside stay inside and touch his chin...but once someone can that belt is up for grabs!


----------



## genuity (Mar 20, 2011)

theexpress said:


> could you describe the smell of that bud a lil man?


yes,this pheno is way more sativa than the last one,but the last one did not go purp..
the smell of this as it was growin,was like a sweet candy smell,but she went into flower she pickd up the smell
of a fire cracker(black cats)real heavy gun powder smell,as i say the 4th of july smell.


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 20, 2011)

Fuckin nice. THat is awesome. 4th of July


----------



## theexpress (Mar 20, 2011)

rastadred22 said:


> machida is one of my favorite fighters and i would say the same but i dont think bones wil allow him to be so elusive!...and i got lots of respect for thiago but i dont think he can twist that long strong frame bones has...and is wrestling is on point right now...idk i dont think thiago will have an easy time touchin bones chin...as no1 really has...i mean the kid is good and his height and reach is like non other...gonna take a real good fighter to get inside stay inside and touch his chin...but once someone can that belt is up for grabs!


dude... thiago is stronger then jones........ he is stocky has fuck....and im telling ya here jones cant take a good shot on his chin and he knows that...


----------



## theexpress (Mar 20, 2011)

genuity said:


> yes,this pheno is way more sativa than the last one,but the last one did not go purp..
> the smell of this as it was growin,was like a sweet candy smell,but she went into flower she pickd up the smell
> of a fire cracker(black cats)real heavy gun powder smell,as i say the 4th of july smell.


lol firecracker??? thats a new one for me....


----------



## sleeperls93 (Mar 20, 2011)

theexpress said:


> dude... thiago is stronger then jones........ he is stocky has fuck....and im telling ya here jones cant take a good shot on his chin and he knows that...


thiago silva aint beatin' this kid, it doesn't matter how jacked Silva is, he's not as athletic (as is spelled without an ''h" btw) mark my words, he's gonna kill that entire weight class...


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 20, 2011)

Jon bones jones is the shit!


----------



## howak47 (Mar 20, 2011)

[youtube]7_1E3ueurC0[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Mar 20, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5480981]Jon bones jones is the shit![/QUOTE]

i donno man there is something about him that makes me wanna punch him in the face..... its a few things the fact he is 6'4 and walks around at 225-230 pounds and has 85 inch reach and shit and he is fighting at 205... or maybe its cuzz he is a jackson fighter


----------



## theexpress (Mar 20, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]7_1E3ueurC0[/youtube]


aww you know you gotta do an outdoor grow slim... and heres why... you can veg inside w/o much smell for a few weeks, then move em out and proceed to grow a large amount of free weed!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 20, 2011)

sleeperls93 said:


> thiago silva aint beatin' this kid, it doesn't matter how jacked Silva is, he's not as athletic (as is spelled without an ''h" btw) mark my words, he's gonna kill that entire weight class...


since when does being athletic make you imune to a good old fashioned ass whoopin?????


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 21, 2011)

So, my boy was finally back in stock. Picked up an eighth of some gooey SD hash. He had me take two knife hits while I was there, and I was already a little drunk from work. Man, he had me twisted from where I hadn't had much to smoke all week.


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 21, 2011)

You got some fucking awesome harvests with a minimal setup how, bravo man. I'm looking forward to when you cna start back up.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 21, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> So, my boy was finally back in stock. Picked up an eighth of some gooey SD hash. He had me take two knife hits while I was there, and I was already a little drunk from work. Man, he had me twisted from where I hadn't had much to smoke all week.


lol how u a lil drunk from work????? what kinda gig you got?


----------



## Michael Phelps (Mar 21, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol how u a lil drunk from work????? what kinda gig you got?


Haha i was thinking the same thing... How do i hop on that gravy train?


----------



## poplars (Mar 21, 2011)

so I've been reading some interesting shit that when you make potent tinctures you can evaporate off the excess alcohol then mix in 1/3rd of the volume worth of honey.... 

apparently it can be very potent since cannabinoids aren't technically soluble in honey but they can be suspended...honey is a good preservative too and it could effectively be stored decades if done right...

my thing is... I wonder if this tincture would be tasty enough with the honey to take by the spoon full instead of chuggin down a drink quickly... the lack of the alcohol burn would change a lot, but I don't know if the cannabinoid flavor would go well with straight honey...

there really isn't a wohle lot of people doing this out there so I'm still in the prowling for information stage..... just like I was when I first decided to make tincture...lol....


----------



## theexpress (Mar 21, 2011)

poplars said:


> so I've been reading some interesting shit that when you make potent tinctures you can evaporate off the excess alcohol then mix in 1/3rd of the volume worth of honey....
> 
> apparently it can be very potent since cannabinoids aren't technically soluble in honey but they can be suspended...honey is a good preservative too and it could effectively be stored decades if done right...
> 
> ...


honey has been used for a long time for many things...... honehy is the perfect ph to extract psilocybin from shrooms over time... the honey turns a deep blue when its ready... love me some honey sometimes... orange blossum is my new favorite


----------



## poplars (Mar 21, 2011)

theexpress said:


> honey has been used for a long time for many things...... honehy is the perfect ph to extract psilocybin from shrooms over time... the honey turns a deep blue when its ready... love me some honey sometimes... orange blossum is my new favorite


 that's good to know bro.... 

I'm very much debating doing it... but man I have a hard time doing it when I have a perfectly good alcohol tincture here...I guess i need to just find more information...


----------



## sleeperls93 (Mar 21, 2011)

theexpress said:


> since when does being athletic make you imune to a good old fashioned ass whoopin?????


why don't you ask shogun that question, athletic ability is a big deal, the best fighters of all time were also excellent athletes, I don't know chitown, but sometimes you say shit that make you sound dumb, but whatever...


----------



## theexpress (Mar 21, 2011)

sleeperls93 said:


> why don't you ask shogun that question, athletic ability is a big deal, the best fighters of all time were also excellent athletes, I don't know chitown, but sometimes you say shit that make you sound dumb, but whatever...


lol w/e im so impressed that a natural heavyweight beat a natural midleweight... was it atletic ability has much has size? hmmmmm..... also i couldnt help but notice jones was tired then a motha fucker from round 2 on.. some athleate..... like i said i bet you tiago gets in his ass.... tiago looks even more jack nowadays... with heavy heavy hands, and serious bjj


----------



## theexpress (Mar 21, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol w/e im so impressed that a natural heavyweight beat a natural midleweight... was it atletic ability has much has size? hmmmmm..... also i couldnt help but notice jones was tired then a motha fucker from round 2 on.. some athleate..... like i said i bet you tiago gets in his ass.... tiago looks even more jack nowadays... with heavy heavy hands, and serious bjj


 
could it be that the weight cut is too much for jones??? wish he would fight at heavyweight and get str8 dropped son!!!! brock lesnar is very athletic.... look what thats done for him lately...


----------



## theexpress (Mar 21, 2011)

when one of the most athletic mother fuckers in mma gsp beats down jake shields and has to move up to fight anderson silva and gsp gets eaten up alive with hs "athletic" ass are you gonna say it was cuzz the older spider silva is more athletic?


----------



## poplars (Mar 21, 2011)

theexpress said:


> could it be that the weight cut is too much for jones??? wish he would fight at heavyweight and get str8 dropped son!!!! brock lesnar is very athletic.... look what thats done for him lately...


 there's always the punchers chance!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 21, 2011)

poplars said:


> there's always the punchers chance!


depends on who's thowing the punches and at who's chin...


----------



## poplars (Mar 21, 2011)

of course... still the punchers chance haha... everyone has a weak spot


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 22, 2011)

I work in a restaurant. Little bit higher class. I play with knives and fire all day. We had a large wedding reception, and they were a big jesus crowd so nobody was drinking and none of the girls were gonna put out, so I said fuck it, I'll start drinking. We keep brandy to cook with, and it doubles as an emergency drunk.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 22, 2011)

poplars said:


> of course... still the punchers chance haha... everyone has a weak spot


my weak spot is my balls... if you punch or kick me in my balls i might have to shoot ya later.... after i catch my breath from being hit in my balls... lol


----------



## theexpress (Mar 22, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> I work in a restaurant. Little bit higher class. I play with knives and fire all day. We had a large wedding reception, and they were a big jesus crowd so nobody was drinking and none of the girls were gonna put out, so I said fuck it, I'll start drinking. We keep brandy to cook with, and it doubles as an emergency drunk.


i always wanted to be a cook.......


----------



## poplars (Mar 22, 2011)

so I blazed this chick out with some green bubba sour kush (the creeper pheno..) and she took one huge rip off of the zong... she knew it was the creeper.

so 10-15 mins later I see her staring into space, people trying to talk to her, all of a sudden her head falls and she's straight PASSED OUT for like 1 minute!!! she was so fucked up afterwords she could barely open her eyes all the way ahahahahahaha

sour kush is the SHIT!

oh and did I mention she was blazing some other outdoor bud at the time? sour kush prevails!!!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 22, 2011)

got my beans from the tude!!!!!! they gace me a free california hash.. i asked for widow!!!


----------



## poplars (Mar 22, 2011)

so I started the process of cooking out the alcohol and adding honey... will post pics of the final product!


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 22, 2011)

So I have to stop my grow completely. I'm so fuckin distraught after fighting this fungus and now I can't even flower any out. Litle drunk. GOnna hit this SD hash and fucking get away from the world! For all my rockers. I been on nothin but a classic rock kick for the last week. Gettin back to my roots!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_88L-CU7PD4


----------



## poplars (Mar 22, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> So I have to stop my grow completely. I'm so fuckin distraught after fighting this fungus and now I can't even flower any out. Litle drunk. GOnna hit this SD hash and fucking get away from the world! For all my rockers. I been on nothin but a classic rock kick for the last week. Gettin back to my roots!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_88L-CU7PD4



why do you have to stop??? fungus??


----------



## howak47 (Mar 22, 2011)

theexpress said:


> got my beans from the tude!!!!!! they gace me a free california hash.. i asked for widow!!!


 ooo well thats funny i just placed a little order last night getting 1 barneys farm pineapple chunk,1 dinafem white siberian ,5 fem The Church from greenhouse seeds and for ordering a pack of 1 from dinafem i get 2 for free of something plus a free blue hash and a free Diesel so like 11 beans for like $60


----------



## poplars (Mar 22, 2011)

howak47 said:


> ooo well thats funny i just placed a little order last night getting 1 barneys farm pineapple chunk,1 dinafem white siberian ,5 fem The Church from greenhouse seeds and for ordering a pack of 1 from dinafem i get 2 for free of something plus a free blue hash and a free Diesel so like 11 beans for like $60



hah you liked the idea of the church huh? not my cup of tea personally..


----------



## theexpress (Mar 22, 2011)

howak47 said:


> ooo well thats funny i just placed a little order last night getting 1 barneys farm pineapple chunk,1 dinafem white siberian ,5 fem The Church from greenhouse seeds and for ordering a pack of 1 from dinafem i get 2 for free of something plus a free blue hash and a free Diesel so like 11 beans for like $60


i would not be surprised if they took only a week to get to you..........


----------



## theexpress (Mar 22, 2011)

poplars said:


> hah you liked the idea of the church huh? not my cup of tea personally..


whats ur beef with the church doggie?


----------



## poplars (Mar 22, 2011)

theexpress said:


> whats ur beef with the church doggie?



the high is very sativa-ish and very much nothing compared to the sk.... much much better strains out there... good yeilder to sell to chumps tho


btw my cannabis honey turned out very very nice... tho I will stick to alcohol tincture due to preservation and variety... this will be nice for a while 

I'm going to get all my small buds of sour kush and make a tincture out of them


----------



## theexpress (Mar 22, 2011)

poplars said:


> the high is very sativa-ish and very much nothing compared to the sk.... much much better strains out there... good yeilder to sell to chumps tho
> 
> 
> btw my cannabis honey turned out very very nice... tho I will stick to alcohol tincture due to preservation and variety... this will be nice for a while
> ...


how was the smell from the church??? skunky id imagine????


----------



## poplars (Mar 22, 2011)

theexpress said:


> how was the smell from the church??? skunky id imagine????



the pheno I got is like a woody piney spice


----------



## theexpress (Mar 22, 2011)

poplars said:


> the pheno I got is like a woody piney spice


yhave any left or a saved pic... im curious i remeber you grew it last year but i forgot what it looked like


----------



## poplars (Mar 22, 2011)

I have 3 jars left lol, barely touched the stuff.

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/Picture402.jpg

can't find my dry pics too lazy to take any atm


----------



## howak47 (Mar 23, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i would not be surprised if they took only a week to get to you..........


 oo yea they normally get to me in about 6 to 8 days from the attitude


----------



## howak47 (Mar 23, 2011)

poplars said:


> the high is very sativa-ish and very much nothing compared to the sk.... much much better strains out there... good yeilder to sell to chumps tho
> 
> 
> btw my cannabis honey turned out very very nice... tho I will stick to alcohol tincture due to preservation and variety... this will be nice for a while
> ...


yea i got it cause i wanted somthing with a sativa like high BUT i mainly got it for the yeild and they was really cheap lol


----------



## poplars (Mar 23, 2011)

howak47 said:


> yea i got it cause i wanted somthing with a sativa like high BUT i mainly got it for the yeild and they was really cheap lol



yeah it wont dissapoint you on the yeild... the buds are dense as fuck, its pretty potent too but I'm used to shit like SK so....


----------



## theexpress (Mar 23, 2011)

howak47 said:


> yea i got it cause i wanted somthing with a sativa like high BUT i mainly got it for the yeild and they was really cheap lol


u dont got no sk crosses left????? though noone has grown it yet dont sleep on that sourkush x ghs bubba kush..... throw some them outside, and get some serande cuzz those buds is gonna be super dense and prone to mold

im soo salty my last to sk x bubba got crushed.... i got two going though.... hope there both females.. lol


----------



## theexpress (Mar 23, 2011)

howak47 said:


> yea i got it cause i wanted somthing with a sativa like high BUT i mainly got it for the yeild and they was really cheap lol


sativa high!!!!???? you sellin out on me??? lol j/k....


----------



## poplars (Mar 23, 2011)

theexpress said:


> sativa high!!!!???? you sellin out on me??? lol j/k....



haha he is I"m not  blazin purple kush this mornin.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 23, 2011)

poplars said:


> haha he is I"m not  blazin purple kush this mornin.


lol...... PURPLE KUSH NOT SOURKUSH...u sellin out on me... hahahahahaha


----------



## poplars (Mar 23, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol...... PURPLE KUSH NOT SOURKUSH...u sellin out on me... hahahahahaha


 yeah right I told you about that girl passin out on one hit of the creeper pheno (10 mins after she took the rip she stared off hardcore and I watched her head drop....lol) 

I can't blaze that shit right in the morning.. it'll ruin the rest of the day as far as blazing other strains...and getting anything done.... quite frankly sometimes I need to be high in some way all day so I need to start it off lighter so other weeds still get me high lol.....


----------



## theexpress (Mar 23, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah right I told you about that girl passin out on one hit of the creeper pheno (10 mins after she took the rip she stared off hardcore and I watched her head drop....lol)
> 
> I can't blaze that shit right in the morning.. it'll ruin the rest of the day as far as blazing other strains...and getting anything done.... quite frankly sometimes I need to be high in some way all day so I need to start it off lighter so other weeds still get me high lol.....


 
i sold out my damn self... im high off green crack..... lol.... the sourkush will be in season in less then a month!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 23, 2011)

yeah you told me about that girl... lol docgreenhorn and kkday were telling me the people of the tropics were haveing some issues walking when high off sk... and i totally feel them.... i be swaying like a ma fucker to!


----------



## poplars (Mar 23, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yeah you told me about that girl... lol docgreenhorn and kkday were telling me the people of the tropics were haveing some issues walking when high off sk... and i totally feel them.... i be swaying like a ma fucker to!


yeah if my tolerance is lower I'd have problems walking too...

I remember whenI took 3 days off smoking and blazed a joint of sk with my buddy.... I was sittin on my couch wobbling back and fourth... it was epic. head didn't feel straight till 6 hours later...lol

that purple kush does nicely when you have a lower tolerance tho... pretty dense bud has a VERY intense grape smell with some spicy sweet pine slightly mixed in.



theexpress said:


> i sold out my damn self... im high off green crack..... lol.... the sourkush will be in season in less then a month!


that's cool if you got something to do...sativas suck if you're just chillin at your house with nothin to do.... that's where indicas reign supreme . . . .


----------



## theexpress (Mar 23, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah if my tolerance is lower I'd have problems walking too...
> 
> I remember whenI took 3 days off smoking and blazed a joint of sk with my buddy.... I was sittin on my couch wobbling back and fourth... it was epic. head didn't feel straight till 6 hours later...lol
> 
> ...


that purple kush the way you described the smell is exactly how what i know to be purple kush smells like... legit!!! breed ehr out popz!


----------



## poplars (Mar 23, 2011)

theexpress said:


> that purple kush the way you described the smell is exactly how what i know to be purple kush smells like... legit!!! breed ehr out popz!


fuck yeah bro I got 4 of them growing NICE with hella fat leaves...

my buddy has a HPS light that I'm gonna start a few plants under, mainly the purple kushes and the bubble bombs... I wouldn't trust him with SK over there lmfao even thougH I trust this guy a lot I can't trust anyone with sk.

I'm gonna try to get a lil greenhouse to start the sk... they can take the cold if I get em a greenhouse... but I can't put them out too early either so I"m gonna just have to do this right....

but it'll be nice to have some HPS'ed out monsters to put in the ground, he has what looks like a 400-600 watt hps on a 7 foot light mover, it's pretty sick  he's also going to get a clone of this 'humboldt kush' so I"m pretty stoked about that... I may end up not growing the thc bomb to have one plant of that humboldt kush....


----------



## theexpress (Mar 23, 2011)

poplars said:


> fuck yeah bro I got 4 of them growing NICE with hella fat leaves...
> 
> my buddy has a HPS light that I'm gonna start a few plants under, mainly the purple kushes and the bubble bombs... I wouldn't trust him with SK over there lmfao even thougH I trust this guy a lot I can't trust anyone with sk.
> 
> ...


yeah we veg with a 600 watt hps vert. in latter stages of veg... they go from 430 watt sunblaze-600 watt hps-under the 1k's for bloom


----------



## poplars (Mar 23, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yeah we veg with a 600 watt hps vert. in latter stages of veg... they go from 430 watt sunblaze-600 watt hps-under the 1k's for bloom


right on, it'll be nice to have plants that don't need to be hardened up to the sun as much.... under florescent I need to keep them under the trees for a few weeks, unless the weather is hella cloudy for a while...


----------



## Michael Phelps (Mar 23, 2011)

poplars said:


> .sativas suck if you're just chillin at your house with nothin to do.... that's where indicas reign supreme . . . .


You know me, i love sativa's. But i def agree, smoking sativa's fucking suck when there isnt shit to do, just sitting their all antsy and shit. Sativa's are nice for hiking, boating, golfing, shit just general things outside.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 23, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> You know me, i love sativa's. But i def agree, smoking sativa's fucking suck when there isnt shit to do, just sitting their all antsy and shit. Sativa's are nice for hiking, boating, golfing, shit just general things outside.


hopefully i like this super lemon haze..... thats next cropping though... gonna be a min till i find out.... thats the only sativa being run by camp chitown... and if i dont like it bet beleave she going...


----------



## Michael Phelps (Mar 23, 2011)

theexpress said:


> hopefully i like this super lemon haze..... thats next cropping though... gonna be a min till i find out.... thats the only sativa being run by camp chitown... and if i dont like it bet beleave she going...


Ive heard super lemon haze is really good but ive never had the pleasure of smoking it myself so i dont really know. With your knowledge im sure you will get some dank smoke out of it for sure, hopefully it's super fire though..


----------



## theexpress (Mar 23, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Ive heard super lemon haze is really good but ive never had the pleasure of smoking it myself so i dont really know. With your knowledge im sure you will get some dank smoke out of it for sure, hopefully it's super fire though..


i hope sooo...... its looking like we got a more stout lemon skunk favoring pheno... but its still to early to truely say cuzz she is still vegging... she is about 25 inches now and will be going into bloom maybe by friday.. clones have been taken off her so hoepfully she good


----------



## theexpress (Mar 23, 2011)

integras bolo kush's and chillberries are also going to be following the slh into bloom and are of similer size... those got pimped for clones to


----------



## poplars (Mar 23, 2011)

so the active dosage of that honey is 2 tablespoons for someone with high tolerance... 5 if you want to get super fucked up... very easy to take, to those who don't like the taste of cannabis much milk chases it down /perfectly/

but I don't recommend evaporating the alcohol with heat, it changes the high of this tincture and not for the better, though it's still potent as shit the high gets dizzy at high doses, whereas the other one gave you a stoney-eyed pass out effect... so something changed in there, it's still very potent so I'm not complaining, just gotta be careful abotu the dosage...

but I'm definitely making another tincture soon....


----------



## Michael Phelps (Mar 23, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i hope sooo...... its looking like we got a more stout lemon skunk favoring pheno... but its still to early to truely say cuzz she is still vegging... she is about 25 inches now and will be going into bloom maybe by friday.. clones have been taken off her so hoepfully she good





theexpress said:


> integras bolo kush's and chillberries are also going to be following the slh into bloom and are of similer size... those got pimped for clones to


Definition... STOUT: Strong; lusty; vigorous; robust; sinewy; muscular; hence, firm; resolute; dauntless.

Got yourself a good robust, vigorous, muscular plant.. Cant go wrong with that haha.. 

Chillberries? Havnt heard of that strain, who bread it? 




​


----------



## theexpress (Mar 23, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Definition... STOUT: Strong; lusty; vigorous; robust; sinewy; muscular; hence, firm; resolute; dauntless.
> 
> Got yourself a good robust, vigorous, muscular plant.. Cant go wrong with that haha..
> 
> ...


chillberries were from a privete breeder..... killing kush x cheeseberry


----------



## poplars (Mar 23, 2011)

theexpress said:


> chillberries were from a privete breeder..... killing kush x cheeseberry


what's that shit like? something that'd grow good in nor-cal ?


----------



## theexpress (Mar 23, 2011)

poplars said:


> what's that shit like? something that'd grow good in nor-cal ?


howak will be able to tell you that before i will....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 23, 2011)

theexpress said:


> howak will be able to tell you that before i will....


Glad to hear that about the super lemon haze.
If you like diesel,green crack and all the other sativa stuff you will love her as she gives both body and head high


----------



## theexpress (Mar 23, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Glad to hear that about the super lemon haze.
> If you like diesel,green crack and all the other sativa stuff you will love her as she gives both body and head high


this green crack i got now is pretty good..... and sour diesel im more into cuzz that chemdoggy smell and taste!!! i mean if we can get the 23% thc ghs claims it should be good..... 

the tahoe looks good....


----------



## theexpress (Mar 23, 2011)

will cross gtreat to thiss....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 23, 2011)

Trust me when i tell you it will go great together because the tahoe is great alone so crossing it to another great strain from what you guys say then that will be some kill


----------



## poplars (Mar 23, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Trust me when i tell you it will go great together because the tahoe is great alone so crossing it to another great strain from what you guys say then that will be some kill


I'd like to see how that strain grows outdoors here alone... I know sk grows amazing out here but I'd like to see some strains that are naturally good out here other than SK.... but there's no way I"m going to pay for it lol.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 23, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i hope sooo...... its looking like we got a more stout lemon skunk favoring pheno... but its still to early to truely say cuzz she is still vegging... she is about 25 inches now and will be going into bloom maybe by friday.. clones have been taken off her so hoepfully she good


I've been growing SLH for about a year now, if you get the a good pheno it is fucking incredible smoke. I've got the haze leaning pheno, and I frickin love it. It grows almost fully manicured buds on its own, each nug takes maybe 4-6 snips to clean up. Great lemony flavor, and the buzz is outstanding. It hits hard at first, with mass confusion and rush until it settles in then it's a nice floaty sativa high for another 1-2 hours, the crash is rather pronounced but that's ok.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 23, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> I've been growing SLH for about a year now, if you get the a good pheno it is fucking incredible smoke. I've got the haze leaning pheno, and I frickin love it. It grows almost fully manicured buds on its own, each nug takes maybe 4-6 snips to clean up. Great lemony flavor, and the buzz is outstanding. It hits hard at first, with mass confusion and rush until it settles in then it's a nice floaty sativa high for another 1-2 hours, the crash is rather pronounced but that's ok.


i want the lemon candy pheno..... i think thats the more l/s pheno... but i understand since its not so well worked has a strain that there is mad fucking phenotypes like 5 or so maybe more


----------



## theexpress (Mar 23, 2011)

poplars said:


> I'd like to see how that strain grows outdoors here alone... I know sk grows amazing out here but I'd like to see some strains that are naturally good out here other than SK.... but there's no way I"m going to pay for it lol.


if you got some tahoe out there with the sk and purple kush you would be set


----------



## poplars (Mar 23, 2011)

well hopefully this 'humboldt kush' clones my buddy is gonna be getting are good! I'm gonna make sure I get one, I'm hooking him up with strains too, he's the guy I got ak47 and sweet god from 

they were the extra clones on his deck he didn't need....hahaa


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 23, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i want the lemon candy pheno..... i think thats the more l/s pheno... but i understand since its not so well worked has a strain that there is mad fucking phenotypes like 5 or so maybe more


Oh dude, mines all lemon heads all the way. 
The growth structure is all haze.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 23, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Oh dude, mines all lemon heads all the way.
> The growth structure is all haze.


was yours shorter more indica like in veg
?


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 23, 2011)

theexpress said:


> was yours shorter more indica like in veg
> ?


No, the leaves are very thin bladed purely sativa looking leaves. Dark green, it's not super tall, but the nodes are around 1" in veg and stretches to 2-3-1/2" in flower. The other pheno that I've tasted but not grown is more of a sharp lemon pledge sort of taste, but still very good.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 23, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> No, the leaves are very thin bladed purely sativa looking leaves. Dark green, it's not super tall, but the nodes are around 1" in veg and stretches to 2-3-1/2" in flower. The other pheno that I've tasted but not grown is more of a sharp lemon pledge sort of taste, but still very good.


u got some quality pix i could perhaps see cuzzin?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 23, 2011)

well heres a pic from last years super lemon haze in veg from my first journal and another one from the first seed i busted about 3 years ago now


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 23, 2011)

when it was blooming


----------



## theexpress (Mar 23, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> when it was blooming


im not soo sure i like the structure...... how was da smoke 2 u?


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 24, 2011)

theexpress said:


> u got some quality pix i could perhaps see cuzzin?


Sorry mang, no can do. I've got a rule about posting pics online, I just don't do it. Call me paranoid, but I just don't like doing it.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 24, 2011)

theexpress said:


> im not soo sure i like the structure...... how was da smoke 2 u?


Mine looks similar to this, but with slightly less vegetation overall. You can prune/crop/train the plant to be short and bushy if you're diligent. I have one going now that's on week ten flowering, and it's a short wide bush around 24" tall. It took heavy pruning and shaping to get it that way, but it's a beautiful sight and will probably yield around 4oz of top notch smoke. You'll like it, through early flower before the pistils turn colors the thing is so fuzzy looking you'd think it's covered in mold if you didn't know better.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 24, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Sorry mang, no can do. I've got a rule about posting pics online, I just don't do it. Call me paranoid, but I just don't like doing it.


its ok at one time i felt the same way...


----------



## MediMary (Mar 24, 2011)

after the first page, have to subb to this one


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 24, 2011)

theexpress said:


> its ok at one time i felt the same way...


I will say that mine looks almost exactly like what GHS shows on their website, that should give you an idea...


----------



## theexpress (Mar 24, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> I will say that mine looks almost exactly like what GHS shows on their website, that should give you an idea...


i dont got that pheno.... this shit was looking borderline indica in veg...


----------



## Michael Phelps (Mar 24, 2011)

theexpress said:


> chillberries were from a privete breeder..... killing kush x cheeseberry


Ahh word that makes sense.. 

Sound's like a good cross overall though, should be dank!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 24, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Ahh word that makes sense..
> 
> Sound's like a good cross overall though, should be dank!


from what howak has shown me cuzz he is in later bloom with that strain it looks kiefy has hell and he says its got a lemoney smell going on


----------



## poplars (Mar 24, 2011)

MediMary said:


> after the first page, have to subb to this one



wow you jumped in 9000 posts late 

you missed a LOT hahaha , best strain I've ever had.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 24, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i dont got that pheno.... this shit was looking borderline indica in veg...


That smoke was real good..Lemon candy..
I told you i had one indica one but i dont have the pics for it but that was my favorite i can tell you that


----------



## theexpress (Mar 24, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> That smoke was real good..Lemon candy..
> I told you i had one indica one but i dont have the pics for it but that was my favorite i can tell you that


yeah jo im thinking we got that one...


----------



## poplars (Mar 24, 2011)

oh yeah forgot to mention I doubled up my lama shit!

added the same amount as I added before, haven't tilled it in yet, but it is getting rained on and is already on top of the plot, so the nutrients will be absorbed regardless. things are looking up money wise, slowly but surely... it's gonna be a close one but I"ll pull through!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Mar 24, 2011)

theexpress said:


> from what howak has shown me cuzz he is in later bloom with that strain it looks kiefy has hell and he says its got a lemoney smell going on


Should be pretty dank then... One thing i realized after my last grow was even if the plant look's keify as fuck it doesnt meant the nug's will turn out as good as you may think.

Diesel Day 62






Dried and cured







It look's good, the smoke was to say the least... Disappointing


----------



## theexpress (Mar 24, 2011)

i donno if i would call that kiefey has fuck my man but i do understand what you mean.....


----------



## theexpress (Mar 24, 2011)

who's diesel is that is that dinafems???? if so glad i told them not to send me that


----------



## Michael Phelps (Mar 24, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i donno if i would call that kiefey has fuck my man but i do understand what you mean.....


That's exactly what i mean, it's not hardly keifey, just some Bruce Willis ya know?(Bruce Willis can be alright but he's never great haha).

When you see the picture of the plant flowering it looks like it's going to be A LOT keifier then it turned out to be.



theexpress said:


> who's diesel is that is that dinafems???? if so glad i told them not to send me that


No it's G13 Raw Diesel... Def something i will never grow again, thats for sure!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 24, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> That's exactly what i mean, it's not hardly keifey, just some Bruce Willis ya know?(Bruce Willis can be alright but he's never great haha).
> 
> When you see the picture of the plant flowering it looks like it's going to be A LOT keifier then it turned out to be.
> 
> ...


lol its like that fresh bud drank all the kief has it dried!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Mar 24, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol its like that fresh bud drank all the kief has it dried!


Yeah it does for sure! Especially looking at the sugar leaves, those fucker's are covered, yet like i said the bud is just some Bruce Willis.. Meh.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 24, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Yeah it does for sure! Especially looking at the sugar leaves, those fucker's are covered, yet like i said the bud is just some Bruce Willis.. Meh.


thats ruff...... i smoke nothing but that al pachino....... whoooooo uhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## poplars (Mar 24, 2011)

smookin sour kush purpple bubba..w.e.eeeeee


----------



## theexpress (Mar 24, 2011)

poplars said:


> smookin sour kush purpple bubba..w.e.eeeeee


im smoking some no name weed lol.... its still dank grade but its not no kush


----------



## poplars (Mar 24, 2011)

theexpress said:


> im smoking some no name weed lol.... its still dank grade but its not no kush


 oh well atleast it's dank!

I need to lower my tolerance man... sk is the only thing that makes me feel high anymore other than that sk honey tincture I made... which the high is different from heating... its strong as fuck tho, 4tablespoons fucked me up yesterday, I"m gonna take 3 next time... dunno when that'll be..i"m a hella sporatic person for all I know I could take it later...lol


----------



## theexpress (Mar 24, 2011)

poplars said:


> oh well atleast it's dank!
> 
> I need to lower my tolerance man... sk is the only thing that makes me feel high anymore other than that sk honey tincture I made... which the high is different from heating... its strong as fuck tho, 4tablespoons fucked me up yesterday, I"m gonna take 3 next time... dunno when that'll be..i"m a hella sporatic person for all I know I could take it later...lol


 
after this falls harvest with all that fucking trim im gonna start eating alot of cannabis too....


----------



## poplars (Mar 24, 2011)

theexpress said:


> after this falls harvest with all that fucking trim im gonna start eating alot of cannabis too....



small bud are GREAT for tincture bro, highly recommend it. if you have excess hash that will make a killer tincture aswell.

just remember don't eat it more than once a day.. it will kill your tolerance


----------



## Michael Phelps (Mar 24, 2011)

theexpress said:


> thats ruff...... i smoke nothing but that al pachino....... whoooooo uhhhhhhhh!!!!



That's sweet hahaha... Al Pachino is a straight G!


----------



## jeb5304 (Mar 24, 2011)

if ya didnt see this howak ck it[video=youtube;asreb33701Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asreb33701Y[/video]


----------



## Michael Phelps (Mar 25, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> if ya didnt see this howak ck it[video=youtube;asreb33701Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asreb33701Y[/video]


Thanks for posting that... I smoked some earwax that looked similar to that, i do gotta say i was high for about 12 hour's from one glass knives hit. Def something ill have to try out in the future.


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 25, 2011)

Pretty awesome. I think I'm gonna make some of that eventually.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 25, 2011)

im thinking about moving to michigan


----------



## poplars (Mar 25, 2011)

what happened to colorado????


----------



## theexpress (Mar 25, 2011)

poplars said:


> what happened to colorado????


lol that nigga still calling me but i dont pick up anymore.... before 2011 he came out here to talk to me about it... its now april 2011 and i still aint there... so i assumed he was on some hot bullshit... but he is a close family friend and still keeps callin up and telling people in my fam that he still down for it... to bad for him that i already got some new shit in the works... i still do wanna be fully legal in a legal state makeing money, but ima do that for myself... ima be my own boss... and i wont have to split shit with noone..... i can get warehouses in michigan for 600% a month... i cant even find a fucking studeo apt in the chi for less then 600


----------



## poplars (Mar 25, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol that nigga still calling me but i dont pick up anymore.... before 2011 he came out here to talk to me about it... its now april 2011 and i still aint there... so i assumed he was on some hot bullshit... but he is a close family friend and still keeps callin up and telling people in my fam that he still down for it... to bad for him that i already got some new shit in the works... i still do wanna be fully legal in a legal state makeing money, but ima do that for myself... ima be my own boss... and i wont have to split shit with noone..... i can get warehouses in michigan for 600% a month... i cant even find a fucking studeo apt in the chi for less then 600


 yeah that guy was sounding very sketchy ... good move bro you'll make it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 25, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol that nigga still calling me but i dont pick up anymore.... before 2011 he came out here to talk to me about it... its now april 2011 and i still aint there... so i assumed he was on some hot bullshit... but he is a close family friend and still keeps callin up and telling people in my fam that he still down for it... to bad for him that i already got some new shit in the works... i still do wanna be fully legal in a legal state makeing money, but ima do that for myself... ima be my own boss... and i wont have to split shit with noone..... i can get warehouses in michigan for 600% a month... i cant even find a fucking studeo apt in the chi for less then 600


 Sounds like a better move then..Besides as long as you become legal it will be all good


----------



## jeb5304 (Mar 25, 2011)

wow that would be crazy chitown,ditty,an me all in same state. do it chi.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Mar 25, 2011)

theexpress said:


> im thinking about moving to michigan


Michigan's the shit man, my family lives up in the U.P. and i absolutely love it up their!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 25, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> wow that would be crazy chitown,ditty,an me all in same state. do it chi.


i would be looking for south west michigan.........


----------



## theexpress (Mar 25, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Michigan's the shit man, my family lives up in the U.P. and i absolutely love it up their!


yeah fuck that thats waaaay up there.... shit gets wicked cold in winter....


----------



## Michael Phelps (Mar 25, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yeah fuck that thats waaaay up there.... shit gets wicked cold in winter....


Yeah ive only been out in the summer and it's always awesome, my grand parent's live right on a lake so it makes for fun times.. My family does say winter's are pretty miserable in the winter though.. Might be hard to get an outdoor grow season in as well.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 25, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Yeah ive only been out in the summer and it's always awesome, my grand parent's live right on a lake so it makes for fun times.. My family does say winter's are pretty miserable in the winter though.. Might be hard to get an outdoor grow season in as well.


i would have to grow autos.... i think it gets cold by them early oct....


----------



## Michael Phelps (Mar 25, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i would have to grow autos.... i think it gets cold by them early oct....



Yeah man you would for sure, honestly im not a big fan of auto's. I gave them an honest try and grew them perpetually for 6-7 month's and they just weren't worth the time and energy. I grew quite a few strain's to, purple jems, auto northern lights, white russian, auto haze, blueberry, pakistan ryder, low ryder #2, and roadrunner and all of them were straight up whack.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 25, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Yeah man you would for sure, honestly im not a big fan of auto's. I gave them an honest try and grew them perpetually for 6-7 month's and they just weren't worth the time and energy. I grew quite a few strain's to, purple jems, auto northern lights, white russian, auto haze, blueberry, pakistan ryder, low ryder #2, and roadrunner and all of them were straight up whack.


you just saved me alot of time!!!! i tried diesel ryder never and i wasnt impressed with potency.. but everything else was sick...


----------



## Michael Phelps (Mar 25, 2011)

theexpress said:


> you just saved me alot of time!!!! i tried diesel ryder never and i wasnt impressed with potency.. but everything else was sick...


Well im glad i could help. Yeah man the last 3 purple jem's i had i ended up just throwing away half way through flower cause i was just over smoking that garbage. Like you said, the potency is weak! I think overall most people that enjoy auto's are people that either dont smoke very often or dont have to much experience with the greatness of 12/12 genetics.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 25, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Well im glad i could help. Yeah man the last 3 purple jem's i had i ended up just throwing away half way through flower cause i was just over smoking that garbage. Like you said, the potency is weak! I think overall most people that enjoy auto's are people that either dont smoke very often or dont have to much experience with the greatness of 12/12 genetics.


its all cuzz that ruderalis... that makes them auto but makes them weak


----------



## jeb5304 (Mar 25, 2011)

fuk it move to lansing or you want to stay closer to the chi huh? lotta small towns there in the sw mich. if ya just want to get legal.


----------



## howak47 (Mar 26, 2011)

[youtube]-BA-vmCIZhw[/youtube]


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 26, 2011)

Hell yeah man. THat shit made my mouth water. I havn't had any bubba in a couple of months now. I'm missin it.


----------



## howak47 (Mar 26, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> Hell yeah man. THat shit made my mouth water. I havn't had any bubba in a couple of months now. I'm missin it.


 lol glad you liked it man shit is so dank has that real earthy smell with a slight fruityness to it


----------



## theexpress (Mar 26, 2011)

lol the super lemon haze is twenty fucing seven inches big and my partner still got her veggin.....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 26, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol the super lemon haze is twenty fucing seven inches big and my partner still got her veggin.....


you will def have a monster in flower


----------



## theexpress (Mar 26, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> you will def have a monster in flower


yeah i hope not too monsterous...how was the stretch with her?


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 26, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol the super lemon haze is twenty fucing seven inches big and my partner still got her veggin.....


Das guten...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 26, 2011)

depends on the pheno..You might have to tie down


theexpress said:


> yeah i hope not too monsterous...how was the stretch with her?


----------



## theexpress (Mar 26, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> depends on the pheno..You might have to tie down


hope those thousand watters do her justice


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 26, 2011)

theexpress said:


> hope those thousand watters do her justice


Yeah it will ive seen a grow with a guy getting 12 ounces i believe from 2x600s



I've got a buddy that sells Super Lemon Haze from his medical dispensary in California. So far he has only grown a few plants, but it is not a small yielder by any means. He vegged for 2 months and had 2 1000w HPS lights and got 6.5 oz of one plant, 8 oz off another, and 12.5 oz of the big momma. Keep in mind this was with only 3.5 gallon pots a piece in an ebb and flood system.

Not small in my book!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 26, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah it will ive seen a grow with a guy getting 12 ounces i believe from 2x600s


she gonna be right between 2 1k watters hung vert thats going to have to b e her space cuzz she soo big and prolly gonna stretch nasty.... im hoping for a half p off her.... she should be in bloom sometime next week after the last bolo shows sex..... she should be over 30 inches there... i dont recall how long she been vegging.. i would assume atleast 8 weeks so far


----------



## theexpress (Mar 26, 2011)

plants will be transplanted to full 10 gal. buckets for bloom........ sourkush is on day 40 today too!!!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKpt4NGLSiE


----------



## poplars (Mar 27, 2011)

wish we could see some of your plant pics bro... youo should post one or two up when they're getting deep in flowering...


----------



## theexpress (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHQuurdtWTw


----------



## theexpress (Mar 27, 2011)

cheaaaa http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVtXuqpMI6E


----------



## theexpress (Mar 27, 2011)

da anthem.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckKTq8IvfSU


----------



## theexpress (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFe-vdTLvSg


----------



## theexpress (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RKOWrot5Eo


----------



## wooly baba (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey this is my new screenname, i was previously known as shinger. had to cause some birds were chirping. Dayuuuummmm gone for a week and peeps are veggin big time. Went to the UK ohio state game in NYC. YEAHHHHHH GO BIG BLUE!!! and chi, im thinkn about going 10 ga to. im tryin ot be like yall. got some mexicans framing up a 10x10x9 stealth room for me as i type. gonna be 5-6 600w hos and 400 w mh for veg. thinkin about going with the 10 gallons instead of the 5s like last. chi, u think around 9 ft height minus light hanging would be ok wit 10 gallons?


----------



## theexpress (Mar 27, 2011)

ima put yall up on something new..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZpO1omNdiQ


----------



## theexpress (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuEyGPKFSpg


----------



## theexpress (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iY7Wo06AIq4 shit go hard to


----------



## howak47 (Mar 27, 2011)

Bump



howak47 said:


> [youtube]-ba-vmcizhw[/youtube]


i plan on doing a couple of videos of the blue cheese nugs and bubbakush after its been cured a little while longer


----------



## howak47 (Mar 27, 2011)

theexpress said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy7wo06aiq4 shit go hard to


 hell yea that shits hard


----------



## theexpress (Mar 27, 2011)

howak47 said:


> hell yea that shits hard


you get you order from the tude yet doggie?


----------



## poplars (Mar 27, 2011)

took 3 and 2/3rd tbspoons of that honey tincture.... gonna be gettin stoned very soon.

I'm also planning on making a super-potent tincture with the bubble hash I made... because I didn't grow it organic it is much harsher..so I'd rather not smoke it... this year I'll have some killer smooth hash


----------



## wooly baba (Mar 27, 2011)

poplars said:


> took 3 and 2/3rd tbspoons of that honey tincture.... gonna be gettin stoned very soon.
> 
> I'm also planning on making a super-potent tincture with the bubble hash I made... because I didn't grow it organic it is much harsher..so I'd rather not smoke it... this year I'll have some killer smooth hash


I got to get on that GREEn DRANk. mix it with sprite. you got Pops chronic POP


----------



## poplars (Mar 28, 2011)

god dayumm that sour kush kicks ass in the AM ..... 1 bowl out of my bubbler and I"m high as fuck.... I need to remember to stop earlier with sour kush because I know for a fact my ass smoks way too much of it before the high even hits me lol....

from now on 1 bowl first then wait!!!

goes nicely with coffee too....


----------



## theexpress (Mar 28, 2011)

poplars said:


> god dayumm that sour kush kicks ass in the AM ..... 1 bowl out of my bubbler and I"m high as fuck.... I need to remember to stop earlier with sour kush because I know for a fact my ass smoks way too much of it before the high even hits me lol....
> 
> from now on 1 bowl first then wait!!!
> 
> goes nicely with coffee too....


[email protected] goes nice with coffee too..........


----------



## theexpress (Mar 28, 2011)

you been smoking sk for months now pops.... how do you feel in terms of tolerence built up?


----------



## poplars (Mar 28, 2011)

theexpress said:


> you been smoking sk for months now pops.... how do you feel in terms of tolerence built up?


 it goes up and down... because of my edible consumption at night... if you smoke sk all the time all your other weeds will feel weak.... after a while the intense full body wobbling high goes to a strong head light body high... so if you keep your tolerance lower it'll maintain that full body wobble... 

seems tho no matter how high my tolerance... SK still gets me high enough to feel better.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 28, 2011)

poplars said:


> it goes up and down... because of my edible consumption at night... if you smoke sk all the time all your other weeds will feel weak.... after a while the intense full body wobbling high goes to a strong head light body high... so if you keep your tolerance lower it'll maintain that full body wobble...
> 
> seems tho no matter how high my tolerance... SK still gets me high enough to feel better.


im really glad and honerd that my meds make you feel better man.... its all about the quality of life cuzz has far has i know you only get one life..... enjoy bro!


----------



## poplars (Mar 28, 2011)

theexpress said:


> im really glad and honerd that my meds make you feel better man.... its all about the quality of life cuzz has far has i know you only get one life..... enjoy bro!


 I believe in multiple lives but I want to do the best I can with this life....

it is very satisfying.. I"m very stoked to see how well it grows out here in the future..especially this year with organics.... 

but man my motivation has been fucked from winter... I keep delaying shit, not feel like doing anything...etc...getting lame..


----------



## theexpress (Mar 28, 2011)

poplars said:


> I believe in multiple lives but I want to do the best I can with this life....
> 
> it is very satisfying.. I"m very stoked to see how well it grows out here in the future..especially this year with organics....
> 
> but man my motivation has been fucked from winter... I keep delaying shit, not feel like doing anything...etc...getting lame..


 
you gotta keep your self bizzy....... i force myself to find the motivation to do what i need to get done...


----------



## poplars (Mar 28, 2011)

theexpress said:


> you gotta keep your self bizzy....... i force myself to find the motivation to do what i need to get done...


 its hard to force that kinda shit when if it comes naturally it's 10x easier to do shit.... 

I'm gonna have to start doing something like that I feel myself sinking into a cycle.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 28, 2011)

poplars said:


> its hard to force that kinda shit when if it comes naturally it's 10x easier to do shit....
> 
> I'm gonna have to start doing something like that I feel myself sinking into a cycle.


lol you must have me mistaken for someone who isnt lazy..... im lazy has fuck but some things you gotta get done... just prioritize.... and its not the weed that makes me lazy but sometimes it doesnt help....


----------



## wooly baba (Mar 28, 2011)

Im lazy as fuck 2. and as a big mother fucker it is easy. but the thing that gives me most energy is actually working out or working up a sweat for about an hour each day. a week later you will feel energized to do shit daily. Chi is right, just keep yourself busy, i find making lists the night before to do some shit helps get shit going the next day. but i can see how SK in the morning can throw a twist in your day. haha


----------



## wooly baba (Mar 28, 2011)

if im ever busted i would want this judge to hook me up like willie nelson. 

Nelson was caught last November because his tour bus traveled down a Hudspeth County road that is considered a border checkpoint, because it is close to Mexico. Agents, who have drug-detecting dogs, have the legal right to board and search any bus, car or truck that passes through.
Hudspeth County's courthouse doesn't see a lot of business. Bramblett estimated he prosecutes only a dozen or so misdemeanor pot cases each year. The U.S. census puts the county populated at 3,115. Bramblett joked that while Nelson was initially charged with possession of six ounces of pot, which would put the case out of his jurisdiction, he and the sheriff smoked or threw out enough to bring it into his jurisdiction. Misdemeanor possession of less than two ounces carries a maximum of 180 days in jail and a $2,000 fine, although jail time is rare in such cases, according to Texas criminal lawyer George Reul

off cnn website 
http://www.cnn.com/2011/SHOWBIZ/celebrity.news.gossip/03/28/willie.nelson.pot.plea/index.html


----------



## theexpress (Mar 29, 2011)

a lil food for da goonz...... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOIceg3LW_w


----------



## howak47 (Mar 29, 2011)

what up everyone trying to get motivated to make a video hahah kinda hard when the room is so empty lol think iam bout to start a few beans for outside


----------



## theexpress (Mar 29, 2011)

howak47 said:


> what up everyone trying to get motivated to make a video hahah kinda hard when the room is so empty lol think iam bout to start a few beans for outside


sounds good.... start them indoors first for a few weeks... it should be warm by you already.... get some chickenwire for rabbits and deer


----------



## theexpress (Mar 29, 2011)

i found a sativa that i can smoke...... its rather fucking potent.... its called cleo... i looked it up and couldnt find shit on it... must be a cali local strain... its fucking dank... it smells like fuel, minty skunk, and exotic fruity..... i think its a sour d x some kind of fruity skunk cross.... the high reminds me of sour diesel like very similer only this one last a good deal longer..... my connect just got a new stock from cali... he got 3 kinds and one of them is platnum og!!!!! he said he hasnt even opend the vacume sealed bag that he waiting for me!!!! i feel like im the fucking mayor of kushtown!


----------



## howak47 (Mar 29, 2011)

theexpress said:


> sounds good.... start them indoors first for a few weeks... it should be warm by you already.... get some chickenwire for rabbits and deer


 yea it was nice and warm but we had a freeze last night so iam goin to wait till mid april just to be on the safe side and already got plenty off chicken wire !!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 29, 2011)

howak47 said:


> yea it was nice and warm but we had a freeze last night so iam goin to wait till mid april just to be on the safe side and already got plenty off chicken wire !!


lol just got chickenwire laying around huh??? be real with yo boy chi.... HOW ACTIV IS THE KKK AROUND YOU? lol good luck bro!!! once you see how much weight you gonna get from outside i know you gonna be going outside with it every spring!


----------



## howak47 (Mar 29, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol just got chickenwire laying around huh??? be real with yo boy chi.... HOW ACTIV IS THE KKK AROUND YOU? lol good luck bro!!! once you see how much weight you gonna get from outside i know you gonna be going outside with it every spring!


 hahahah yea i got a buddy his grandpa was a grand master in the KKK got to see his red outfit shit was crazy looking but yea i got 2 big rolls of that chic wire glad i found some laying around that shit is $100 a roll thats a perc of living on old farm land there is metal and rolls of wire all over


----------



## howak47 (Mar 29, 2011)

[youtube]tj4qJs7UUwc[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Mar 29, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]tj4qJs7UUwc[/youtube]


lol pepper plants huh? nice!.... that one pheno of chillberry looks dank and shady at the same time lol...... let me know what you think of them.. we gonna have some in bloom hopefully sometime next week..


----------



## theexpress (Mar 29, 2011)

what them more indica chillberries smell like?


----------



## wooly baba (Mar 30, 2011)

Howak stay with the freaky phenos, first the freak bubba now this.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Mar 31, 2011)

Damn that one chillberries is a hella freak pheno, that stem is keifey keify, just scrape it off right on top of a bowl hahaha..


----------



## Boonierat (Apr 1, 2011)

What's good yall? Wiz got a new album out, shit's right on.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5dwVH-7-qM


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 1, 2011)

Lol, Wiz is a Garbage ass rapper. Still trying to figure out why everyone likes him.


----------



## Boonierat (Apr 1, 2011)

Do wut? He's got some of the better flows in my opinion. Not all of his stuff is good, but I enjoy most of it.


----------



## howak47 (Apr 2, 2011)

theexpress said:


> what them more indica chillberries smell like?


 got kinda a diesely smell but mostly all of them smell like lemons about as strong as my lemon skunks smelled


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 2, 2011)

How them Pepper plants doin lol


----------



## howak47 (Apr 3, 2011)

[youtube]wVy3rF7bijk[/youtube]


----------



## jeb5304 (Apr 3, 2011)

blue hash is nice flavor but prob weak comp to sk .&#65279; i guess all are tho lol
if you like blue cheese then you'll love the bh


----------



## poplars (Apr 3, 2011)

chitown wtf you up to man


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice strains Howak, I've never done an auto plant either, you should try and put them outside.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 3, 2011)

poplars said:


> chitown wtf you up to man


just got back from nap town


----------



## poplars (Apr 4, 2011)

theexpress said:


> just got back from nap town


 ah.

damn I hate it when this fuckin site stays offline for 8 hours when it says be back in 20 mins... fuckin lame. should just say be right back with no time.. haha...

just been workin my ass off on the garden as usual...getting that clay out of there.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 4, 2011)

Howak i dont think you will be to impressed with the those Auto-Haze's, mine was garbage. In my overall experience with Auto's i give them 2 thumbs down, i hope you have better luck then i did with it. The other strain's you got sound good though, especially the pineapple chunk!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2011)

got me some platnum bubba and l.a. confidential......


----------



## poplars (Apr 4, 2011)

theexpress said:


> got me some platnum bubba and l.a. confidential......


 wtf have you been up to man, its weird not seeing you post here as often as you have been.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2011)

poplars said:


> wtf have you been up to man, its weird not seeing you post here as often as you have been.


tryin to get this fucking money right .......


----------



## poplars (Apr 4, 2011)

theexpress said:


> tryin to get this fucking money right .......


 good luck bro I knew something had to be troublin' you if you weren't postin as often.....hope shit gets better. smokin' some SK bubba for you


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2011)

poplars said:


> good luck bro I knew something had to be troublin' you if you weren't postin as often.....hope shit gets better. smokin' some SK bubba for you


if i keep gettin this money things will get better... cant wait till im smoking bubba sk.... in about 3 weeks i will be..


----------



## poplars (Apr 4, 2011)

theexpress said:


> if i keep gettin this money things will get better... cant wait till im smoking bubba sk.... in about 3 weeks i will be..


 hellz yeah that's somethin to look forward to...post up some dry pics if you can.... I'd love to see some flowering pics but its all good if that's on the dl.....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2011)

poplars said:


> hellz yeah that's somethin to look forward to...post up some dry pics if you can.... I'd love to see some flowering pics but its all good if that's on the dl.....


yeah ima def show some dry pix.. i just wish i had a dank ass camer like you and howak so people can see the kief better


----------



## poplars (Apr 4, 2011)

we'll be able to fill in the juicy blanks with our minds. and the other pics we've seen...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2011)

poplars said:


> we'll be able to fill in the juicy blanks with our minds. and the other pics we've seen...


lolol def takin pix...... ill fuck around with the cam some and try to get some better ones


----------



## poplars (Apr 4, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lolol def takin pix...... ill fuck around with the cam some and try to get some better ones


 yeah prop it up on something that'll keep it steady and if it has a macro shot definitely take atvantage of that.. the keeping it steady will stop the blur for the most part.

if you have one of those blue-white light LED's like what I have you can shine the bud with that then take a macro shot and it exposes more trichomes.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 5, 2011)

so finally the super lemon haze big ass is in the flowering room..... its already been pimped for a handful of clones just in case the shit is the bomb!!! the chillberries are going into bloom too... all the fucking bolo kushes were male just like you got too howak... shitty.... and the sourkushes will be reay in 10-14 days... there like 7 weeks in now may let them go a full beefy 9 weeks... depends on how much of a feind i am for them well see.. more then likely they will go the full 9 weeks... ive waited this long lol... NOW..... sour bubbas vegging 2 of them {sourkush x ghs bubba kush}.... all kinds of rooted clones vegging sk, slh, chillberries....... a couple highly new dank strains going to get popped soon....... amoung them will be one tahoe og kush, 2 chem valley kushes, 2 sour og's, one fem. bluewidow, one corleone kush, and latter on a couple more tahoe ma fucken og kushes!!!!!


----------



## poplars (Apr 5, 2011)

theexpress said:


> so finally the super lemon haze big ass is in the flowering room..... its already been pimped for a handful of clones just in case the shit is the bomb!!! the chillberries are going into bloom too... all the fucking bolo kushes were male just like you got too howak... shitty.... and the sourkushes will be reay in 10-14 days... there like 7 weeks in now may let them go a full beefy 9 weeks... depends on how much of a feind i am for them well see.. more then likely they will go the full 9 weeks... ive waited this long lol... NOW..... sour bubbas vegging 2 of them {sourkush x ghs bubba kush}.... all kinds of rooted clones vegging sk, slh, chillberries....... a couple highly new dank strains going to get popped soon....... amoung them will be one tahoe og kush, 2 chem valley kushes, 2 sour og's, one fem. bluewidow, one corleone kush, and latter on a couple more tahoe ma fucken og kushes!!!!!


lol just scan that entire paragraph and you can tell you're an indica/afghani fiend


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 5, 2011)

theexpress said:


> so finally the super lemon haze big ass is in the flowering room..... its already been pimped for a handful of clones just in case the shit is the bomb!!! the chillberries are going into bloom too... all the fucking bolo kushes were male just like you got too howak... shitty.... and the sourkushes will be reay in 10-14 days... there like 7 weeks in now may let them go a full beefy 9 weeks... depends on how much of a feind i am for them well see.. more then likely they will go the full 9 weeks... ive waited this long lol... NOW..... sour bubbas vegging 2 of them {sourkush x ghs bubba kush}.... all kinds of rooted clones vegging sk, slh, chillberries....... a couple highly new dank strains going to get popped soon....... amoung them will be one tahoe og kush, 2 chem valley kushes, 2 sour og's, one fem. bluewidow, one corleone kush, and latter on a couple more tahoe ma fucken og kushes!!!!!


Nice. I've been running the sativa pheno of SLH for about a year now, a real fucking winner IMO. I love it, not the biggest yielder but not bad either (on that one I get 3-4oz per, with minimum 4-6 week veg). Tastes great, excellent bag appeal and the high hits you upside the head like a lead pipe and then eases up into a nice floaty sativa buzz which turns heavier and tired by the end (the only downside). Enjoy.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 5, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Nice. I've been running the sativa pheno of SLH for about a year now, a real fucking winner IMO. I love it, not the biggest yielder but not bad either (on that one I get 3-4oz per, with minimum 4-6 week veg). Tastes great, excellent bag appeal and the high hits you upside the head like a lead pipe and then eases up into a nice floaty sativa buzz which turns heavier and tired by the end (the only downside). Enjoy.


'
nice i hope i got the lemon skunk pheno...... i should be able to get well voer a q/p.... slh was vegging for like 2.5 months or so..... the last 3 weeks were vegging under a 600 watt hps.... it was a lil over 2 feet going into bloom


----------



## theexpress (Apr 5, 2011)

poplars said:


> lol just scan that entire paragraph and you can tell you're an indica/afghani fiend


i gotta keep it kushy! lol


----------



## sleeperls93 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have some chem valleys in flower right now, I'm fuckin' excited! They smell like lemon pinesol...and also have some res. priv. "headband that's almost done, looks to be like a sour d pheno, that what it smells like...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 6, 2011)

theexpress said:


> so finally the super lemon haze big ass is in the flowering room..... its already been pimped for a handful of clones just in case the shit is the bomb!!! the chillberries are going into bloom too... all the fucking bolo kushes were male just like you got too howak... shitty.... and the sourkushes will be reay in 10-14 days... there like 7 weeks in now may let them go a full beefy 9 weeks... depends on how much of a feind i am for them well see.. more then likely they will go the full 9 weeks... ive waited this long lol... NOW..... sour bubbas vegging 2 of them {sourkush x ghs bubba kush}.... all kinds of rooted clones vegging sk, slh, chillberries....... a couple highly new dank strains going to get popped soon....... amoung them will be one tahoe og kush, 2 chem valley kushes, 2 sour og's, one fem. bluewidow, one corleone kush, and latter on a couple more tahoe ma fucken og kushes!!!!!


Glad to hear i hoppe they treat you right like they are for me..Sour og is lovely right now may have to pop some more pre 98 bubba


----------



## theexpress (Apr 6, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Glad to hear i hoppe they treat you right like they are for me..Sour og is lovely right now may have to pop some more pre 98 bubba


ima be looking to add c.c. pre 98 bubba just so i can futhur evalute it lol.... might need a few more corelone kushes to if my one is a male! that and a few blackwater, and maybe the chem4 and i will have everything i want from swerves gear


----------



## theexpress (Apr 6, 2011)

sleeperls93 said:


> I have some chem valleys in flower right now, I'm fuckin' excited! They smell like lemon pinesol...and also have some res. priv. "headband that's almost done, looks to be like a sour d pheno, that what it smells like...


yeah im excited to... hopefully we can get some clones of them outside!!!!!! even if its later in the season..... large amounts of sourkush clones going out this year........


----------



## poplars (Apr 6, 2011)

sweet bro breed the stoniest drop dead afghani you can get and send em some seeds!!!!


I'll return the favor hehe. I got LOTS of stock strains this year, not only what I've listed but my buddy who hooked me up with sweet god and ak47 last year has like 4-5 other elite indica strains coming in!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 6, 2011)

this l.a. confidential reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekzzzzzzzz


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 6, 2011)

Whatz up Guys? Enjoy the vacation from growing! Just get back to work soon...Dinafem white siberian smells unreal....haze auto waste of time...deisel and blue hash shitty germ rate but ok plants........church is church......more sour kush please


----------



## theexpress (Apr 7, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Whatz up Guys? Enjoy the vacation from growing! Just get back to work soon...Dinafem white siberian smells unreal....haze auto waste of time...deisel and blue hash shitty germ rate but ok plants........church is church......more sour kush please


haaaaay its one of tropical borthers!!!!!!! whats going on my man? so good of you to join us!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 7, 2011)

lol more sour kush please huh???? i got you guys on some fresh sk pics when i get some dry sk in the near future... lets just hope the pix come out good lol


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah, been getting after it...got grows going on in Hawaii and North Cali.....working my fucking ass off........ya know, that first limited Attitude DNA Sour Kush(BubbaxSD) plant i had was still one of the best smokes i had in the last 2 years( I never really understood sour until then)...why did I not reveg or take cuts? So I can only imagine what you fuckers got.......


----------



## poplars (Apr 7, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Yeah, been getting after it...got grows going on in Hawaii and North Cali.....working my fucking ass off........ya know, that first limited Attitude DNA Sour Kush(BubbaxSD) plant i had was still one of the best smokes i had in the last 2 years( I never really understood sour until then)...why did I not reveg or take cuts? So I can only imagine what you fuckers got.......


 well that's probably significantly weaker than what we have but if it was that good that's pretty good man... all I can say is I've tried nearly all the top strains in northern cali and sour kush comes on top...


btw i still have a bag of green bubba pheno to trim, I'll be taking pics when I get to that


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah, I just got lucky with a special plant......letz see dat green bubbs...outdoors I just clipped NL5HZ from Shanti(super hazy),CVK, SSSDH, OgChem, OG, and a cheese...downstairs indoors running all Deadhead OGs gonna clip them next week....


----------



## poplars (Apr 7, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Yeah, I just got lucky with a special plant......letz see dat green bubbs...outdoors I just clipped NL5HZ from Shanti(super hazy),CVK, SSSDH, OgChem, OG, and a cheese...downstairs indoors running all Deadhead OGs gonna clip them next week....


 I'll prolly start trimmin some of it toda.y


I got some pics I can share in the meantime tho, first 2 are a dry pic of sour kush bubba purple stem dom. pheno. last pic is when it was still in the ground outdoors JUST before harvest.

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/IMG_2261.jpg
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/IMG_2246.jpg
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud%2010/Picture418.jpg


----------



## theexpress (Apr 7, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Yeah, been getting after it...got grows going on in Hawaii and North Cali.....working my fucking ass off........ya know, that first limited Attitude DNA Sour Kush(BubbaxSD) plant i had was still one of the best smokes i had in the last 2 years( I never really understood sour until then)...why did I not reveg or take cuts? So I can only imagine what you fuckers got.......


yeah i remeber being real intereste4d about that sk grow on i think the hawaiin thread..


----------



## theexpress (Apr 7, 2011)

the sk yields well outside.......


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 7, 2011)

Dude...that last picture....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 7, 2011)

if you look really really closely you will see that not only are the secondary fan leaves coverd in kief {fan leavees that connect directly to a bud} but you will also see that the primary fan leaves {the ones from in veg wich feed the nuggets} got some kief on them to...


----------



## poplars (Apr 7, 2011)

hell yeaahh.

and shit bro you think those buds are big... just wait man. this year since I tilled the bed and I"m going organic expect much bigger buds this year!

but on another note the green bubba pheno produced buds around 1 inch in diameter.


----------



## poplars (Apr 7, 2011)

weeeeee~


busted out that purple bubba pheno early in the mornin DAMN it kicks my fuckin ass... hits in the head hard and the body feels epic too.... definitely better for getting super high in the daytime than the green bubba pheno(which tends to make me dose off and feel goofy) these two phenos have some very cool dynamics in the highs, both hardcore indicas but two seemingly different kinds of highs. one creeps up slow then has you feeling goofy and very sedated.

the other hits hard in the head and the body makes you feel very relaxed but the clean head thing really applies to this (purple bubba pheno.)

only reason I started out on the sk this early is because I made edibles out of the 1.4 oz of the church untrimmed nuggets(some big some small) and probably about 2/8ths of northern lights bud. 

put it in the crock pot last night around 7, I setup one of my old mechanical timers (which turns out works, it only got jammed and I just had to move it and it works now ) so I set it up for about 1.2 hours on, 50 mins off. all night long. because my crock pot doesn't have a 'warm' settingn, and the low setting gets too hot if it's allowed to stay on all night long, so now I have a perfect batch of butter sitting in the freezer solidifying, going to make some DANK ass cookies, I will report back with pictures!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 7, 2011)

poplars said:


> weeeeee~
> 
> 
> busted out that purple bubba pheno early in the mornin DAMN it kicks my fuckin ass... hits in the head hard and the body feels epic too.... definitely better for getting super high in the daytime than the green bubba pheno(which tends to make me dose off and feel goofy) these two phenos have some very cool dynamics in the highs, both hardcore indicas but two seemingly different kinds of highs. one creeps up slow then has you feeling goofy and very sedated.
> ...


mmmmm edibles


----------



## theexpress (Apr 7, 2011)

gettin some new strains tommorow partner tells me.... afghan kush, cherry choke {wtf?} and some strawberry cough that comes from some dude named kushman who writes articles for high times and is an employee at oasksterdam.... supposed to be his own special cut.....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 7, 2011)

this is what we getting clones of.... http://www.marijuanareviews.com/kyle-kushman-strawberry-cough-private-dealer-northernlit-5407.html

my partner is all gaga over this but i dont think im gonna be so crazy about this strain.... ima sourkush kinda guy lol


----------



## poplars (Apr 7, 2011)

sweet bro I'm stoked for the future of your strains. between the two of us we would rape the cannabis cup


----------



## theexpress (Apr 7, 2011)

poplars said:


> sweet bro I'm stoked for the future of your strains. between the two of us we would rape the cannabis cup


every single year!!!! no bribes needed!


----------



## Boonierat (Apr 7, 2011)

Strawberry Cough was actually mentioned in the movie Children of Men too. Had a friend that picked up some. Said the potency was slightly lacking but the taste was where it was at.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 7, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> Strawberry Cough was actually mentioned in the movie Children of Men too. Had a friend that picked up some. Said the potency was slightly lacking but the taste was where it was at.


see i knew i wasnt going to like it lol.


----------



## poplars (Apr 7, 2011)

theexpress said:


> see i knew i wasnt going to like it lol.


 yep to many fools get lost in the flavor strains, forget where it' sreally at


----------



## theexpress (Apr 7, 2011)

poplars said:


> yep to many fools get lost in the flavor strains, forget where it' sreally at


when i smoke a bowl or 2 and my eyes got bags under them that look like someone socked me in each eye thats were its at!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 7, 2011)

picking up some more l.a. and platnum bubba, also some bluedream { fuckit why not} even though i dont really care for that strain... i got some sativa lovers who should enjoy it... maybe i mioght even keep a few grams just to add to the mix..


----------



## Boonierat (Apr 7, 2011)

I was smoking on blue dream before I ran out and lost my job (been dry for a week now) and I ended up smoking that whole eighth in like a day and a half. I love the taste and smell of it, but goddamn the potency is so lacking and I build such a bad tolerance to it.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 7, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> I was smoking on blue dream before I ran out and lost my job (been dry for a week now) and I ended up smoking that whole eighth in like a day and a half. I love the taste and smell of it, but goddamn the potency is so lacking and I build such a bad tolerance to it.


i feel the same way... i think it well blend good with some of my more potant indicas.... i almost feel like i should go with the trainwreck over the bluedream


----------



## poplars (Apr 7, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i feel the same way... i think it well blend good with some of my more potant indicas.... i almost feel like i should go with the trainwreck over the bluedream


psh hands down trainwreck > blue dream.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 7, 2011)

poplars said:


> psh hands down trainwreck > blue dream.


yeah the bluedream has more bag appeal though..


----------



## Boonierat (Apr 7, 2011)

Definitely. I have only smelled one better strain so far and it was Grape Ape, and the Grape Ape looked way better too.


----------



## poplars (Apr 7, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> Definitely. I have only smelled one better strain so far and it was Grape Ape, and the Grape Ape looked way better too.


 shit bro I"ve smelled so many strains that kicked the shit out of blue dream... shit that had some scents I can't even describe.

but all their highs so far have not been impressive at all. so far sour kush green bubba is the ONLY strain I"ve ever had that had an amazing smell that kicked my ass insanely well.

ate my first cookie, went down like nothing, tasted hella good.


----------



## Boonierat (Apr 7, 2011)

Unfortunately, we lowly plebs haven't smelled the famous SK, rofl! I'll take your word on it though.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 7, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> Unfortunately, we lowly plebs haven't smelled the famous SK, rofl! I'll take your word on it though.


sourkush=pungent............. it will take over the smell of other strains in your tent........ very very pungent.... breaking up a small gram of the bubba pheno will reek a room quick!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 7, 2011)

im not even gone lie.... this bluedream has got me pretty high........ but the high is fadeing quicker then id like.... might keep a lil..... still the l.a. and the platnum bubba is were its at.... these bluedream nuggs are dense has fuck!!!! but break out real nice surprizingly.. shit i was surprized at the density... the other bluedream nuggs ive sampled were fluffier... i kinda like this batch {hope i dont sound like too much a hypocrite} but i donno how i would like it after smoking it for 3 days str8 you know what im sayin


----------



## theexpress (Apr 7, 2011)

ohh yeah sk is getting chop in 12 days..............


----------



## cph (Apr 7, 2011)

Pics our it didn't happen


----------



## theexpress (Apr 7, 2011)

cph said:


> Pics our it didn't happen


hay chicago public houseing wassup?


----------



## poplars (Apr 7, 2011)

theexpress said:


> ohh yeah sk is getting chop in 12 days..............


 I'm stoked time is flying by


cph said:


> Pics our it didn't happen


 hah this is not the thread to be like that. I didn't get pics of sk before I got it, and now look where I am  besides he already promised dry pics


----------



## theexpress (Apr 7, 2011)

he was just kidding popz.... thats my guy cph

and yeah you got no pix of sk before you got it.. has far has you knew i was just some guy telling faiery tales about some magical weed


----------



## poplars (Apr 7, 2011)

theexpress said:


> he was just kidding popz.... thats my guy cph
> 
> and yeah you got no pix of sk before you got it.. has far has you knew i was just some guy telling faiery tales about some magical weed


 that's right but sour kush was a good name and it seemed nice, as soon as I saw the plants in veg I knew this was something good... first 3 weeks of flowering I knew I had something really good... then by the late flowering I was in awe....


----------



## cph (Apr 7, 2011)

theexpress said:


> hay chicago public houseing wassup?


Being stocked about the 3 new strains I got to night. Sage, Dark Star, and 401k. The 401 is supposed to grow so big so quick that you can retire! lol



poplars said:


> hah this is not the thread to be like that. I didn't get pics of sk before I got it, and now look where I am  besides he already promised dry pics


Like he said I'm just goofen! lol

I've never seen any of the SK he grew thought I'd harass a pic from him.


----------



## Boonierat (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah, I havn't had any fluffy blue dream, it's always been dense the stuff I get from cali. But like you said, I hate that the high fades so quick ya know? But, with that, I could see have like a ton around and just tokin on it all day because it is nice and tasty and whatnot.


----------



## poplars (Apr 7, 2011)

cph said:


> Being stocked about the 3 new strains I got to night. Sage, Dark Star, and 401k. The 401 is supposed to grow so big so quick that you can retire! lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he did have one pic of his outdoor sk a while ago... but his camera sucks!!! h opefully these pics are better


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2011)

i took some px of the bluedream and l.a. con. but i cant find that cord to plug into comp


----------



## poplars (Apr 8, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i took some px of the bluedream and l.a. con. but i cant find that cord to plug into comp



damn.

oh btw I have had blue dream nugs that were pretty solid, kinda weird I think it was an indoor version or maybe a humboldt version.

when I saw it growing here it was spacey bud but super crystally and smelled So good.... but strictly daytime work weed...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2011)

ok turns out i had the camera cord to upload da hole time just had to look better... in a few min. i will post some pix


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2011)

ok sourkush diesel pheno outdoors from last year...


----------



## poplars (Apr 8, 2011)

good shit bro. started my day off with one of those cookies I made.... didn't feel like going at this day sober 



theexpress said:


> ok sourkush diesel pheno outdoors from last year...


WOW that shit looks SO different!!!

it's amazing how two different growers, different styles + different climate produces such different results from the same strain!!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2011)

a playa sized sack of outdoor diesel pheno sk...


----------



## cph (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice chi! That looks sticky as fuck!!

I don't blame ya poplars! lol no day should be dealt with sober!


----------



## poplars (Apr 8, 2011)

btw good job on those pics bro! looks like you listened to some of my tips eh?  I can actually see some sparcles in that first one.

stoked to see pics of your sk when it's done


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2011)

2 ounces of various strains from last night.... strain included are la con, platnum bubba, and bluedream


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2011)

l.a. confidential........


----------



## poplars (Apr 8, 2011)

cph said:


> Nice chi! That looks sticky as fuck!!
> 
> I don't blame ya poplars! lol no day should be dealt with sober!


 yeah man esp when you got nothing to do that's seriously fun and your motivation is already fucked when you first wake up... no good better off just blazing in my experience...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2011)

here we have bluedream


----------



## poplars (Apr 8, 2011)

theexpress said:


> here we have bluedream


 damn son someone learned how to use their camera!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2011)

one more bluedream


----------



## cph (Apr 8, 2011)

Damn chi, I need to take a trip ti chi-town! lol It looks like you have more than you know what to do with.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2011)

the kinda schwaggy sativa my partner was growing before he met me lol


----------



## poplars (Apr 8, 2011)

not that bad, reminds me of the sativa I grew a couple years back.

shit chitown in a mere half hour you've posted more high quality pics on here than you ever have!!!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2011)

if i would have known i had a cord for camera i would have taken way more pix.. like i said ive seen 30-40 dank strains just this year and its only april help yourselves http://s689.photobucket.com/albums/vv259/chitownsmoking/


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2011)

poplars said:


> not that bad, reminds me of the sativa I grew a couple years back.
> 
> shit chitown in a mere half hour you've posted more high quality pics on here than you ever have!!!


its cuzz niggas doubted me... I AM WHO I SAY I AM....... AND MUCH MORE THAT YOU DONT EVEN HEAR BOUT


----------



## poplars (Apr 8, 2011)

haha right on bro. I got tons of pics i haven't even uploaded man it's insane... I need to spend a couple hours one day sorting them all out, it's fucking ridiculous.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2011)

cph said:


> Damn chi, I need to take a trip ti chi-town! lol It looks like you have more than you know what to do with.


 
trust me i know what to do with all of it.... bring ya atm card


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2011)

everything needs to move over for the sourkush era!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2011)

maybe if everybody behaves i might get yall some pix of the sk about to be harvested tommorow or the day after.... those will be cell phone pix doe.... well see how i feel doe


----------



## poplars (Apr 8, 2011)

well that's cool how good is your cell camera??

I don't really care I can wait for dry pics... but maybe you should snag a branch to take some wet pics


----------



## poplars (Apr 8, 2011)

lol you gooon chitown!!!

nice piece of ass you got there hahaa


----------



## cph (Apr 8, 2011)

she reminds me of 1 of my babies mama's lol! Just not quit as thick


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2011)

cph said:


> she reminds me of 1 of my babies mama's lol! Just not quit as thick


lol .........................


----------



## Boonierat (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah, that blue dream looks like the stuff I was cheefin on. THat La COn looks good too! I'm glad I got a skeed of it. But daaaamn. SK outdoor lookin like some straight PHIYA!!!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> Yeah, that blue dream looks like the stuff I was cheefin on. THat La COn looks good too! I'm glad I got a skeed of it. But daaaamn. SK outdoor lookin like some straight PHIYA!!!


that wasnt even the bubba pheno!


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 8, 2011)

Hold up, holp up, did i miss the new's cast? Is the world ending??? Chi is posting pics LOL 

Jus playin homie, some nice lookin nugs, and a nice piece of ass haha


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2011)

pix of almost ready sourkush nuggs should be up by sunday at the latest


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5570115]Hold up, holp up, did i miss the new's cast? Is the world ending??? Chi is posting pics LOL 

Jus playin homie, some nice lookin nugs, and a nice piece of ass haha[/QUOTE]

my man whaddup doe?


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 8, 2011)

Shit just chillin, gotta re up in an hour or two. How is the smoke from that Bluedream?


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5570136]Shit just chillin, gotta re up in an hour or two. How is the smoke from that Bluedream?[/QUOTE]

gets you high.... first time i smoked it last night got me high has hell!!!!!! just went away way too fast, so i smoked some l.a. con and passed out soon after lol


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2011)

forgot to add all the buds ive pictured are either illinois or cali grown!


----------



## cph (Apr 8, 2011)

theexpress said:


> trust me i know what to do with all of it.... bring ya atm card


What, no credit? lol One day we'll get together so I can show you how to smoke!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2011)

cph said:


> What, no credit? lol One day we'll get together so I can show you how to smoke!


and that will be the day you pass out after a half gram bowl packing of bubba pheno sourkush!


----------



## wooly baba (Apr 8, 2011)

Chi thanks for the pics. now a howak style video of you giving us smoke reports for each strain, or it didnt happen. lol. And why did you take the dime pics down? GET IT CHI


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice pic's Chitown, all that herb look's like some mad fire!!!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2011)

thank you fellas..... much abliged


----------



## poplars (Apr 8, 2011)

hehe only took 990 pages for people to start believing you 



just a lil advice for people out there: a lil faith got me sour kush. so think about what a little bit of faith might do in your life?


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 8, 2011)

theexpress said:


> thank you fellas..... much abliged


Much earned!


----------



## Boonierat (Apr 8, 2011)

I think that everyone that is here and is still posting in this thread has believed him this whole time...


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 8, 2011)

^for sure... I have no reason to doubt Chitown, he's a cool guy.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> I think that everyone that is here and is still posting in this thread has believed him this whole time...


and alot of those who havent posted in a while too...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2011)

lol i remeber drying 6 ounces of outdoor bubba sk in my crawlspace, and being able to smell that skunk ass funk threw the floor!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Apr 8, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol i remeber drying 6 ounces of outdoor bubba sk in my crawlspace, and being able to smell that skunk ass funk threw the floor!!!!


hahah i believe that one !! sorry been gone for a little while been eating shrooms and i got a new 4 wheeler so i have been hunting outdoor grow sites out and i have found a couple may make a video of them tomorrow


----------



## howak47 (Apr 8, 2011)

theexpress said:


> if i would have known i had a cord for camera i would have taken way more pix.. like i said ive seen 30-40 dank strains just this year and its only april help yourselves http://s689.photobucket.com/albums/vv259/chitownsmoking/


 damn chi HAVE I BEEN GONE THAT LONG LOL U STARTED POSTIN PICS HELL YEA


----------



## canolution (Apr 9, 2011)

yum sour kush def would like to try that


----------



## theexpress (Apr 9, 2011)

howak47 said:


> damn chi HAVE I BEEN GONE THAT LONG LOL U STARTED POSTIN PICS HELL YEA


lol.......................


----------



## theexpress (Apr 9, 2011)

howak47 said:


> hahah i believe that one !! sorry been gone for a little while been eating shrooms and i got a new 4 wheeler so i have been hunting outdoor grow sites out and i have found a couple may make a video of them tomorrow


eatin da BOOMERS... maybe i should grow them again....


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Apr 9, 2011)

haha Damn chi, about time you post pics. I want to see some SK nugs from the creator of that ridiculous frosty strain. Get em up! haha btw, ive been gone for awhile, you still thinking about moving to CO?


----------



## theexpress (Apr 9, 2011)

ElectricPineapple said:


> haha Damn chi, about time you post pics. I want to see some SK nugs from the creator of that ridiculous frosty strain. Get em up! haha btw, ive been gone for awhile, you still thinking about moving to CO?


dont look like colorado is happening for me....... its my dream to be legal...... im looking into michigan now... i wanna blow it up out there..........


----------



## wooly baba (Apr 9, 2011)

Fuckin love the boomers. not the cow shit picked but the jar grown good strains. Heard North Carolina was going medical so another option for ya chi.


----------



## Boonierat (Apr 9, 2011)

There are a LOT of medical bills going up all over the place. Also a lot of tax and regulation bills (legalizing). Pretty much the entire east coast. New England is becoming the center for the legalization movement basically. My guess is they will get it before Cali ever does.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 9, 2011)

theexpress said:


> dont look like colorado is happening for me....... its my dream to be legal...... im looking into michigan now... i wanna blow it up out there..........


Have a nice trip (w/ the shrooms), but Michigan is mine.


----------



## jeb5304 (Apr 9, 2011)

for all ya oil dabbers [video=youtube;VTf8PZvtPkY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTf8PZvtPkY[/video]


----------



## Timmahh (Apr 9, 2011)

please do come to Michigan, Oakland County is where you need to be. they LOVE MMJ there, and guys like you wil fit right In!


----------



## howak47 (Apr 10, 2011)

little video 
[youtube]mmFWjZ_xgGw[/youtube]


----------



## howak47 (Apr 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> eatin da BOOMERS... maybe i should grow them again....


 hell yea ..... i want to grow some just need a spore stamp or something i just got a book on growing them shits got the whole history of shrooms all the way back to 3500 B.C they have been used


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 10, 2011)

howak47 said:


> little video
> [youtube]mmFWjZ_xgGw[/youtube]


Nice, i haven't shroomed in a while, those thing looks tasty 

That would be legit if you started growing them, i've been wanting to myself


----------



## theexpress (Apr 10, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Have a nice trip (w/ the shrooms), but Michigan is mine.


well see who's it is when i post up with heavy pounds of sourkush lol


----------



## theexpress (Apr 10, 2011)

Timmahh said:


> please do come to Michigan, Oakland County is where you need to be. they LOVE MMJ there, and guys like you wil fit right In!


this is the jackass well one of the jackasses who thinks that the weed of the 60's and 70's is better then my sourkush....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 10, 2011)

howak47 said:


> hell yea ..... i want to grow some just need a spore stamp or something i just got a book on growing them shits got the whole history of shrooms all the way back to 3500 B.C they have been used


i got some spore syringes that a couple years old but should still be viable cuzz they in fridge.... they some cubensis.... i have a few cc's of coasta rican and a full 10 cc's of the pesh{pacific exotic spore hawaiins} there at a buddies house maybe i can plug u up with them


----------



## theexpress (Apr 10, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5577618]Nice, i haven't shroomed in a while, those thing looks tasty 

That would be legit if you started growing them, i've been wanting to myself [/QUOTE]

i can teach you to grow many many pounds in around 3 months of time.... get some straw, paturized dung, spores, couple innoculation bags, pressure cooker, and many many big totes


----------



## theexpress (Apr 10, 2011)

fucking hot out brothas................. i already kniow when i watch the local news tonight many people will have been shot/.killed in chicago today fucking 85 man.... i feel like grabbing da cold steel to.... lol or maybe ill just turn on the a/c..... its about time for clones to go out almost...... nother week or 2 just to be fully safe


----------



## Boonierat (Apr 10, 2011)

My guy grows em. He was telling me how he kept selectively isolating the best of the best, until after generations you have like your own brand of amazing shrooms, kinda like breeding I guess. Sadly there isn't much of a market for em in this town. He said you can make some big bank off em if you isolate a good strain.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 10, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> My guy grows em. He was telling me how he kept selectively isolating the best of the best, until after generations you have like your own brand of amazing shrooms, kinda like breeding I guess. Sadly there isn't much of a market for em in this town. He said you can make some big bank off em if you isolate a good strain.


yea some people take spore prints from they biggest single boomer from the flush..... but people on my levle isolate rhzomorphic mycellium ensureing the thickest flushes.... the more cloud like fluffy mycellium is not favored has much has the ropey like rhiz mycellium


----------



## jeb5304 (Apr 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;SLcvmVXNXkU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLcvmVXNXkU[/video][video=youtube;7G4uobF_jlo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7G4uobF_jlo[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Apr 10, 2011)

we gettin some bubble hash bags off ebay... full melt bubble hash will be on the menu!!!! and we still gonna be makking bho, and whipped bho butter to.... its all on da menu... also before fall harvest we getting an automated trimmer.... cuzz im not trying to have arthritis by time im 30 lol..... fucking 500 bones for that trimmer


----------



## howak47 (Apr 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i got some spore syringes that a couple years old but should still be viable cuzz they in fridge.... they some cubensis.... i have a few cc's of coasta rican and a full 10 cc's of the pesh{pacific exotic spore hawaiins} there at a buddies house maybe i can plug u up with them


 hell yea that would be the shit and its legal to get spores mailed in my state and to have ...let me know somthing if you get them from your buddys house


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> well see who's it is when i post up with heavy pounds of sourkush lol


Stop right there. You need to immediately forward a clone to me (for testing purposes) and I'll let you know if it'll work out for you...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 10, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Stop right there. You need to immediately forward a clone to me (for testing purposes) and I'll let you know if it'll work out for you...


vip only...........


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 10, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> [video=youtube;7G4uobF_jlo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7G4uobF_jlo[/video]


This guy is from my home state.. infact my homies own that head shop this was recorded in..


----------



## howak47 (Apr 10, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> This guy is from my home state.. infact my homies own that head shop this was recorded in..


 hahah thats bad ass he got a i love bho shirt


----------



## howak47 (Apr 10, 2011)

hey i just noticed we are almost to 1000 pages on this thread


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 10, 2011)

howak47 said:


> hahah thats bad ass he got a i love bho shirt


Yeah for sure haha. I think they sell them at Boro(that shop in the pic)


----------



## jeb5304 (Apr 10, 2011)

im at 500 pages


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 10, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> im at 500 pages


how many posts per page you set at?


----------



## Boonierat (Apr 11, 2011)

AND WHAT NOW?! 1k pages of wealth. A millenium of awesomeness. Sadly, I ain't toked in a week, but I'll raise my Viking Fjord vodka in salut!


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 11, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> how many posts per page you set at?


If hes at 500, he has 20 posts per page.


----------



## poplars (Apr 11, 2011)

its my birthday today bitches. turning 20! going to make some bomb ass bhang I think... can't really think of anything else other than a smoking marathon haha.


----------



## Boonierat (Apr 11, 2011)

Damn pops you a youngin! Course, I'm only 24, lol. Happy birthday mang, hope you have a good one!


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 11, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> Damn pops you a youngin! Course, I'm only 24, lol. Happy birthday mang, hope you have a good one!


Y'all are both youngin's. And I feel old.


----------



## wooly baba (Apr 11, 2011)

Im 27 and i feel old. Happy bday pops.


----------



## wooly baba (Apr 11, 2011)

and lets hit a 1000 in this bitch


----------



## poplars (Apr 11, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> Damn pops you a youngin! Course, I'm only 24, lol. Happy birthday mang, hope you have a good one!


thanks man, yeah I am a youngin' but I grew up in the cali grow scene, only reason I grow like I've been at it my whole life 




wooly baba said:


> Im 27 and i feel old. Happy bday pops.


thanks bro, I'm sure I"ll be that old before long....time flies....

time to blaze the zong with some sour kush diesel pheno!


----------



## poplars (Apr 11, 2011)

so I'm making birthday BHANG!

with about 6 grams of sour kush dank sugar shake ( no trash leaf) and a couple small buds here and there, 100% green bubba pheno!

its on the double boiler (a rigged up mason jar with metal wire holding it up on a pan of water.

will post back later when I establish the first dosage... I started it at about 4:37, and I'm keeping it going till 6, so that's about an hour and a half.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 11, 2011)

poplars said:


> its my birthday today bitches. turning 20! going to make some bomb ass bhang I think... can't really think of anything else other than a smoking marathon haha.


i got u some for ur birth day..... ima take yall inside the lab for once... bare with me my old comp broke so i just bust out 400 bux for a new laptop.. pix comming real soon matter of minuetes


----------



## theexpress (Apr 11, 2011)

btw happy birth day !!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 11, 2011)

fuck im having some issues


----------



## theexpress (Apr 11, 2011)

i cant get my pics to were i can upload them to photobucket wtf!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 11, 2011)

chillberry next to a superlemon haze...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 11, 2011)

bagseed og kush next to sourkush bubba almost ready for harvest...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 11, 2011)

sourkush diesel almost ready... sorry for shitty cellphome pix....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 11, 2011)

sourkush diesel....,


----------



## theexpress (Apr 11, 2011)

one last sk pick.....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 11, 2011)

yall like buds or what????


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 11, 2011)

theexpress said:


> chillberry next to a superlemon haze...





theexpress said:


> bagseed og kush next to sourkush bubba almost ready for harvest...





theexpress said:


> sourkush diesel almost ready... sorry for shitty cellphome pix....





theexpress said:


> sourkush diesel....,





theexpress said:


> one last sk pick.....





theexpress said:


> yall like buds or what????



Hell yeah homie, them plants be lookin proper


----------



## poplars (Apr 11, 2011)

epic bro! where them bubbas at!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 11, 2011)

last pic bubbA


----------



## poplars (Apr 11, 2011)

those are some MEAN lookin buds


----------



## theexpress (Apr 11, 2011)

poplars said:


> those are some MEAN lookin buds


the slh is big for indoor plant.......... thats gonna be no less then 6 ounces but prolly more like 8.... everything will be vegged that long from now on.....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 11, 2011)

everything u see is in a 10 gallon pot for size scale


----------



## theexpress (Apr 11, 2011)

tahoe og , corleone kush, bluewidow, and cali hashplant germin and cracked..........


----------



## Boonierat (Apr 12, 2011)

theexpress said:


> everything u see is in a 10 gallon pot for size scale


Wow. I didn't realize that so that puts things in perspective...


----------



## poplars (Apr 12, 2011)

whew nice and buzzed with some sour kush to smoke on...best friends with me... a happy birthday indeed


----------



## theexpress (Apr 12, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> Wow. I didn't realize that so that puts things in perspective...


 
yeahthere big ass pots... were gon na start useing tomatoe cages inside for trainning them in those big ass pots...


----------



## poplars (Apr 12, 2011)

so I read an article from 1983 about the indica madness... it made me realize I NEED to grow sativa again. I will always grow sour kush, and it could become my /only/ indica strain, who knows. all I know is my motivation has been screwed up ever since I've been blazin indica like mad 100% of the time, my creativity is stifled, and I just need shit thats going to get me going in the daytime ya know.

here's the article.

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/424622-sativa-lovers-1983-hightimes-atricle.html


and btw chitown you should take a pic with something by one of those bubba buds so we can get an idea of how big they truly are!

dry pics will suffice for that too tho I guess. but they look way bigger when they're growing.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 12, 2011)

poplars said:


> so I read an article from 1983 about the indica madness... it made me realize I NEED to grow sativa again. I will always grow sour kush, and it could become my /only/ indica strain, who knows. all I know is my motivation has been screwed up ever since I've been blazin indica like mad 100% of the time, my creativity is stifled, and I just need shit thats going to get me going in the daytime ya know.
> 
> here's the article.
> 
> ...


 
damn man give an inch poplars trying to take a mile................. thought i had enough pix for yall lol


----------



## poplars (Apr 12, 2011)

lol shit I've gave you fools 10,000 miles compared to the 1 mile I ask of you


----------



## theexpress (Apr 12, 2011)

poplars said:


> lol shit I've gave you fools 10,000 miles compared to the 1 mile I ask of you


you know it was the shortest 10k mile u ever walked cuzz miss sourkush was with u da whole way...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 12, 2011)

ill take some choice sk nugget pix........ when dry......


----------



## poplars (Apr 12, 2011)

oh and by the way that bhang didn't work for shit. I don't recommend it to heavy users at all. moderate to low tolerance users can definitely benefit from it, but tincture kicks the shit out of it in every way.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 12, 2011)

poplars said:


> oh and by the way that bhang didn't work for shit. I don't recommend it to heavy users at all. moderate to low tolerance users can definitely benefit from it, but tincture kicks the shit out of it in every way.


lol even if it woulda got you high i donno about drinking milk extracted thc........ maybe with a half a bottle of chocolate syrup or something lol


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 12, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol even if it woulda got you high i donno about drinking milk extracted thc........ maybe with a half a bottle of chocolate syrup or something lol


'

Lol, no doubt. Some hershey's might just do the trick..


----------



## theexpress (Apr 12, 2011)

howak is gonna come back to theese pix like wtf!!!!!! we have to take turns holding it down to keep this thread epic!!!


----------



## poplars (Apr 12, 2011)

theexpress said:


> howak is gonna come back to theese pix like wtf!!!!!! we have to take turns holding it down to keep this thread epic!!!


 that'll be easy, I 'll have new sk bud pics every year


----------



## theexpress (Apr 12, 2011)

poplars said:


> that'll be easy, I 'll have new sk bud pics every year


you and me both!!!!!


----------



## poplars (Apr 12, 2011)

theexpress said:


> you and me both!!!!!


 on another note if you ever run into an indica that is a narcotic fuzzy head stone that makes your eyes feel like rocks and makes you want to pass out hook me u p!!!!

so far the only thing I"ve ever had that made me feel that way was straight sour kush bubba tincture... but I'd love to have a bud that did that to me aswell.

the green bubba pheno is pretty fuzzy and is close to what I want... I'm thinking about isolating the green bubba and making that the main pheno of sour kush I keep, as the green bubba pheno has the truly sour smell with the creeper strongn ass nock you on your ass body high that will make you pass out with 4 small hits before bed


----------



## theexpress (Apr 12, 2011)

poplars said:


> on another note if you ever run into an indica that is a narcotic fuzzy head stone that makes your eyes feel like rocks and makes you want to pass out hook me u p!!!!
> 
> so far the only thing I"ve ever had that made me feel that way was straight sour kush bubba tincture... but I'd love to have a bud that did that to me aswell.
> 
> the green bubba pheno is pretty fuzzy and is close to what I want... I'm thinking about isolating the green bubba and making that the main pheno of sour kush I keep, as the green bubba pheno has the truly sour smell with the creeper strongn ass nock you on your ass body high that will make you pass out with 4 small hits before bed


 
dude im soo high from that l.a. confidential i ate a whole box of choco tacos on some munchies shit lol


----------



## poplars (Apr 12, 2011)

whats the high like? that strain always caught my eye....watch out for seeds!!!!!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 12, 2011)

theexpress said:


> dude im soo high from that l.a. confidential i ate a whole box of choco tacos on some munchies shit lol


Hahaha, hell yeah, chaco taco's are the shit.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 12, 2011)

poplars said:


> whats the high like? that strain always caught my eye....watch out for seeds!!!!!


 
couchlocked.... but since ima indica smoker it energizes me while it relaxes if you can understand that..... high comes in pretty quickly..... the actual high last me for 1.5 hours or so and the lingering heaviness from the indicaness of such fine caliber can be felt hours after smoking... some folks might consider this has being high even ... i dont... when this happends its time to smoke another....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 12, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Hahaha, hell yeah, chaco taco's are the shit.


you already know mikey.... WHAT WOULD YOU DO FOR A KLONDIKE BAR? LOL


----------



## poplars (Apr 12, 2011)

theexpress said:


> couchlocked.... but since ima indica smoker it energizes me while it relaxes if you can understand that..... high comes in pretty quickly..... the actual high last me for 1.5 hours or so and the lingering heaviness from the indicaness of such fine caliber can be felt hours after smoking... some folks might consider this has being high even ... i dont... when this happends its time to smoke another....


ah I'm good on that, sour kush purple bubba pheno already does that for me.

I wanna find the same hindu kush I had that was humboldt grown and 2 bowls out of the bong gave me bags under my eyes and I felt like I had to pass out 

keep a look out for something like th at


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice plants right there chi...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 12, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Nice plants right there chi...


haaaaay look whos back aroubd!!! hows wok bro? and thanx


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 13, 2011)

theexpress said:


> you already know mikey.... WHAT WOULD YOU DO FOR A KLONDIKE BAR? LOL


Lol you dont even want to know...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 14, 2011)

catching a buzz on some turkish imported pilsner by name of efes..... good full bodied taste and the beer is of good strength... smoking a lil bluedream, and l.a. confidential.... running low... gottA GO GRab a sack of some afghani kush.... cali indoor grown like most my shit that aint illinois indoor grown... maybe ill snap a few pix


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 14, 2011)

theexpress said:


> haaaaay look whos back aroubd!!! hows wok bro? and thanx


Gotta get that money..Its going good s far im sure trying to pass this probationary period then after i got it permanete then i can be doing whatever!!
But right now im acting like a new kid in a new school!


----------



## poplars (Apr 14, 2011)

maaaan I love puffin the green bubba pheno at night before bed out of a normal pipe.... sizzles when I rip it!!! so yummy, has a spicey flavor to it in the smoke!!!

I love this pheno so much, I hope I got it again.

I looked back on the pics and it turns out the purple bubba pheno and the green bubba pheno both had purple stems, one just went away when I put it outside and the other got more purple.... so only time will tell on which pheno I have this year, but I will be satisfied no matter what!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 15, 2011)

dug me 6 holes today..... and put that fresh cali hash plant in a 5 galon bucket... still cold out but it should live..... the lowwest temps will hit at night is 35 sunday... still above freezing but barely... all other nights are in 40's so i t should be ok... hopefully that lil indica wants to live


----------



## poplars (Apr 15, 2011)

theexpress said:


> dug me 6 holes today..... and put that fresh cali hash plant in a 5 galon bucket... still cold out but it should live..... the lowwest temps will hit at night is 35 sunday... still above freezing but barely... all other nights are in 40's so i t should be ok... hopefully that lil indica wants to live


for sure! 

I calculated in my head how many gallons my plants will have after I get all the tilled clay out of there + their holes (I may make them a lil deeper and wider too...)

over all I'm looking at around 35-55 gallons of dirt!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 15, 2011)

poplars said:


> for sure!
> 
> I calculated in my head how many gallons my plants will have after I get all the tilled clay out of there + their holes (I may make them a lil deeper and wider too...)
> 
> over all I'm looking at around 35-55 gallons of dirt!


 
ima just get a 40 pound bag it should cover mine.. i may dig up to 6 more holes.... there not supoer big holes.. about a foot wide and maybe 16 inches deep....


----------



## poplars (Apr 15, 2011)

good enough to get atleast 4 oz of bud per plant depending on how sunny


----------



## theexpress (Apr 15, 2011)

poplars said:


> good enough to get atleast 4 oz of bud per plant depending on how sunny


lol... u already know ima smash 4 oz a plant... im thinking 8 or more


----------



## poplars (Apr 15, 2011)

yeah prolly bro, I'm betting I'll hit atleast 1 to 1.5 pounds per plant, possibly more....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 15, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah prolly bro, I'm betting I'll hit atleast 1 to 1.5 pounds per plant, possibly more....


thats more like what im going for..... thats why 12 inch clones will go outside pretty soon...... if i can get an elbow per sourkush that would be fucking huge for a lowwer yielding plant...


----------



## poplars (Apr 15, 2011)

yeah this year I'm gonna be m ore balsy and put out larger clones... just gotta let them harden up and I realized it's better to have them atleast 10 inches so they're not tiny in the ground.... even if they're florescent growth, hardening up in the shade will always fix that.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 15, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah this year I'm gonna be m ore balsy and put out larger clones... just gotta let them harden up and I realized it's better to have them atleast 10 inches so they're not tiny in the ground.... even if they're florescent growth, hardening up in the shade will always fix that.


lol dont fuck around grow some trees......... looks like its just you and me on the sk train this year... howak got some other strains and is out of sk beans... and he still cant grow inside so its gone be just you and me pops


----------



## poplars (Apr 15, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol dont fuck around grow some trees......... looks like its just you and me on the sk train this year... howak got some other strains and is out of sk beans... and he still cant grow inside so its gone be just you and me pops


that's a very heart warming feeling to know that this strain is that rare.... it's not like we have the last cannabis plant on earth... there's other dank out there... I'm just lucky and must have good karma... and you deserve it for your hard work in breeding this epic chillout smoke.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 15, 2011)

im blasted off some afghani kush.... kinda lacking has far has flavor on this batch... but the high is all indica..... goes good with some heini's..... i shoulda grabbed some green crack too... it smelled fire has hell too!!! real fresh


----------



## poplars (Apr 15, 2011)

yeah green crack is good but no good for gettingblasted at night...


----------



## poplars (Apr 16, 2011)

sooo greatt news. a couple epic pepole who happened to have pure sativa seeds dropped by my sativa strain project thread... one of them pulled through, and is sending me 5 of the philiphine sativa seeds in agreement that I send him seeds back when I make more (which I will gladly do, since this is such a rare opprotunity and I'm genuinely thrilled.

I love sativa honestly..there's so much more depth to it than an indica high... I love indicas for chillin out hanging out not doing shit maybe playing some games socializing...but sativa brings everything to that whole 'mystical' level that I feel is truly cannabises highest potential. (just took a bong rip of my sativa from 2 years ago...still potent!)


----------



## theexpress (Apr 16, 2011)

poplars said:


> sooo greatt news. a couple epic pepole who happened to have pure sativa seeds dropped by my sativa strain project thread... one of them pulled through, and is sending me 5 of the philiphine sativa seeds in agreement that I send him seeds back when I make more (which I will gladly do, since this is such a rare opprotunity and I'm genuinely thrilled.
> 
> I love sativa honestly..there's so much more depth to it than an indica high... I love indicas for chillin out hanging out not doing shit maybe playing some games socializing...but sativa brings everything to that whole 'mystical' level that I feel is truly cannabises highest potential. (just took a bong rip of my sativa from 2 years ago...still potent!)


 
what... we gonna get that sativa demon out of you!!!


----------



## howak47 (Apr 16, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol dont fuck around grow some trees......... looks like its just you and me on the sk train this year... howak got some other strains and is out of sk beans... and he still cant grow inside so its gone be just you and me pops


 what up everyone i got about 15 little ones that are about 4 days old that wil end up going outside in a couple of weeks also i have decideed to try these 2 auto haze plants i got for free just to see whats up with them i will do a video later today to show it all going to have a sk cross i have never grown (5 unknown sativa x sourkush ) ,5 sourpowers and 5 bluemonshines for outside


----------



## theexpress (Apr 16, 2011)

howak47 said:


> what up everyone i got about 15 little ones that are about 4 days old that wil end up going outside in a couple of weeks also i have decideed to try these 2 auto haze plants i got for free just to see whats up with them i will do a video later today to show it all going to have a sk cross i have never grown (5 unknown sativa x sourkush ) ,5 sourpowers and 5 bluemonshines for outside


which sk strain is the one you havent grown sour bubba?


----------



## theexpress (Apr 16, 2011)

here howak some pix on here u may not have seen...... couple pix of da lab..... http://s689.photobucket.com/albums/vv259/chitownsmoking/


----------



## poplars (Apr 16, 2011)

theexpress said:


> what... we gonna get that sativa demon out of you!!!


 hell fuckin yeah man... we'll see what becomes of it!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 16, 2011)

poplars said:


> hell fuckin yeah man... we'll see what becomes of it!


lol if you got a real pure tropical/subtropical 100% sativa be ready to bloom until like january lolol


----------



## poplars (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm re ady for the project bro, even if it doesn't finish I will make seeds early so it will realize next year that it needs to finish earlier... then I will keep doing it over and over indefinitely and it should keep getting better and better.

btw those mexi seeds 2 of them let out a lil root but the shell of the seed is so sealed from being over 10 years old that I had to open it up with 2 razor blades opposing force, no plant matter was harmed.. they should grow just fine now


----------



## theexpress (Apr 16, 2011)

stay haveing sessions and my ends is plenty// so when im smokin my friends it with me// makem feel the slow breeze// cuzz i blow trees// like da windy city........... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbEpZZo2uhA


----------



## theexpress (Apr 16, 2011)

this my shit....... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y84orYr9o7Y


----------



## theexpress (Apr 16, 2011)

preaist g..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUZ1qghkAao&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Apr 16, 2011)

diss shit go hard to..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCHlEe8h8oM&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Apr 16, 2011)

one more.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzCNIx4hV9I&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Apr 16, 2011)

lol i lied.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hL8bEaDCho&feature=related


----------



## jeb5304 (Apr 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;Q7ZjvK6jCvw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7ZjvK6jCvw[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Apr 16, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> [video=youtube;Q7ZjvK6jCvw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7ZjvK6jCvw[/video]




lol damn bong and all


----------



## jeb5304 (Apr 16, 2011)

chubbs is fuckin great man. real cool cat to talk too on the phone.
when i get to cali i have to stop by the cpa, chubbs orders for a welcome to cali session.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 16, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol damn bong and all


I know that's what i was thinking lol... Fuck is he going to set it down first or what.... nope i guess not hahahaha.


----------



## poplars (Apr 16, 2011)

I'd be worriedd about cracking the bowl after hitting it...cold water + hot bowl = crack... but that fooll prolly has like 50 bong bowls so no biggy...that shit was epic....


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 17, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol i lied.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hL8bEaDCho&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPetFb6MlSY
Check these guys out. They're the latest to be breaking my speakers.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSbZidsgMfw


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 17, 2011)

Oops, mispost


----------



## howak47 (Apr 17, 2011)

[youtube]qDG2vCPayts[/youtube]


----------



## wooly baba (Apr 18, 2011)

Gonna be interesting to see how the outdoors do in the south. Good luck Howak


----------



## poplars (Apr 18, 2011)

so whats been going on peeps? been a few days or w/e.


I'v ebeen making my sour kush tincture powerful as fuck... it's like literally half hash half sugar leaf.... been smoking on the sour kush at night as well..very awesome sleep weed...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 18, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]qDG2vCPayts[/youtube]


lol i think those autohaze gonna go longer then 60 days from seed. i think my dinafem cali hash plant is dead... its been cold has fuck lately like just above freezing for the past few days... shit it even snowed the other day in mid april but it aint stick cuzz it was slightly above freezing... i think it is prolly dead... ill go check it out tommorow maybe... 

ooo well if its dead. ill be putting out sk clones first few days of may... should be wRMER then hopefully


----------



## poplars (Apr 18, 2011)

for sure bro!


I got those philipine sativa seeds!! 5 all made it safe!!!!

already started germination.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 18, 2011)

poplars said:


> for sure bro!
> 
> 
> I got those philipine sativa seeds!! 5 all made it safe!!!!
> ...


coooooooooooool


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 19, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FYXn8nD6Tw&feature=related


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 19, 2011)

poplars said:


> so whats been going on peeps? been a few days or w/e.
> 
> 
> I'v ebeen making my sour kush tincture powerful as fuck... it's like literally half hash half sugar leaf.... been smoking on the sour kush at night as well..very awesome sleep weed...


That's sweet, i bet that tincture knocks you on your ass!


I made some BHO for the first time a few day's ago, it was epic!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 19, 2011)

getting some bubba kush to fuck with before i grab that sk!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> getting some bubba kush to fuck with before i grab that sk!


this young bubba kush is hittin nigga!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boonierat (Apr 20, 2011)

Damn I'm jealous. Bro, I've not had any of my own green in like 3 weeks. My buddy has let me take a hit a couple of times but that's it. Gonna probably be till I harvest this SS before I have anymore. DAMN I miss that bubba. You got any pics of it? Kinda curious how it compares to my dude's bubba he got from Cali. Course, your guy gets it from cali too right?


----------



## theexpress (Apr 20, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> Damn I'm jealous. Bro, I've not had any of my own green in like 3 weeks. My buddy has let me take a hit a couple of times but that's it. Gonna probably be till I harvest this SS before I have anymore. DAMN I miss that bubba. You got any pics of it? Kinda curious how it compares to my dude's bubba he got from Cali. Course, your guy gets it from cali too right?


man this motha fucka wants pictures and shit.,.. lol lemme see if i can do.... HAPPY 420 EVERYONE


----------



## theexpress (Apr 20, 2011)

cant take pix right now has i forgot were i put the fucking camera... i think i let my lil brother borrow it cuzz he was going to a bulls game...... i promise pix when i get camera back... also my partner fucked up a lil on the caalender reading... sk will be choped this weekend and will be dry next weekend... pix of that for sure comming!!! i know people love that real ass sk


----------



## poplars (Apr 20, 2011)

happy 420.... I think we should commonly refer to chitowns SK as 'real ass sk' haha and only elaborate when people truly want to know the background you know?

just so we know we're talking about the real ass sk not some dna bullshit


----------



## wooly baba (Apr 20, 2011)

happy 420 RIU peeps, volcano red light gonna be on all day.


----------



## poplars (Apr 20, 2011)

shit man im doing all sorts of things... joints bongs, hash, edibles (starting now...) yum


----------



## wooly baba (Apr 20, 2011)

Wish i had some edibles. Gonna scoop some bubble from my boy in a minute. got a zip of some sour smelling OG just for today.


----------



## jeb5304 (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy 420 y'all.


----------



## poplars (Apr 20, 2011)

wee edibles starting to kick in, got some sweet god out, buddy is bringing over some dank that I will photograph.... ooo yes good day good day!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 20, 2011)

its a 420 miracle!!!! despite it being cold has fuck the past few days that cali hash plant still alive.... the corty's green but the first set of serrated leaves is paleish..... should have coverd her with something.... i didnt think she would be alive... so iu aint bring shit to cover with.. gobba be pretty damn cold next 2 days.. hope she makes it... maybe i will go back and cover with some plastic tommorow... 4 of my 6 holes now filled with dirt to... hard work today


----------



## theexpress (Apr 20, 2011)

fuck its gonna drop to 32 tonight..... i need to do this today!!!


----------



## poplars (Apr 20, 2011)

yeah you doooo


----------



## theexpress (Apr 20, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah you doooo


sooo... i been high has fuck all day and aint cover that plant....... i look at it like this.... if it dont make it it wasnt ment to be........ only the strong survive...... and if it dies a sourkush bubba will def. takes its place..... fuckit


----------



## poplars (Apr 20, 2011)

for sure......

man my water has been out for days now...thi sshit fucking sucks balls. I hate hauling water and I hate not being able to shower or wash dishes easily....fuck.

only reason I'm not going out of my mind is because of the cannabis....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 20, 2011)

poplars said:


> for sure......
> 
> man my water has been out for days now...thi sshit fucking sucks balls. I hate hauling water and I hate not being able to shower or wash dishes easily....fuck.
> 
> only reason I'm not going out of my mind is because of the cannabis....


 
sell some sk and get your water back on


----------



## poplars (Apr 20, 2011)

I don't have enough SK to sell except the diesel. and bro you have no fucking conception of how flooded it is out here. people are selling 25 dollar halfs. 

I'm lucky to find someone who's even willing to buy an oz... and that's IF I'm even willing to sell at that moment...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 20, 2011)

poplars said:


> I don't have enough SK to sell except the diesel. and bro you have no fucking conception of how flooded it is out here. people are selling 25 dollar halfs.
> 
> I'm lucky to find someone who's even willing to buy an oz... and that's IF I'm even willing to sell at that moment...


25 dallar halfs? damn


----------



## theexpress (Apr 20, 2011)

wait i thought uu had well water? that shit is free....


----------



## poplars (Apr 20, 2011)

my pump is broken is what I"m saying bro. already replaced the control box, theres the pressure switch that might be fucked... or the $400 dollar pump itself.....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 20, 2011)

poplars said:


> my pump is broken is what I"m saying bro. already replaced the control box, theres the pressure switch that might be fucked... or the $400 dollar pump itself.....


 
ooo i got you......


----------



## Boonierat (Apr 20, 2011)

HAPPY 420 YALL! My buddy much graciously hooked me up with a ball of some gooey Sour Diesel hash. SOOOOO blazed since I have smoked anything in a while. Much love yall!


----------



## poplars (Apr 20, 2011)

hah I smoked some sour diesel pheno of sk hash today... cool coincidence . . . .. tho my tolerance is much higher than yours obviously...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 20, 2011)

im dead yall... way s,moked out gotta get some rest.... gonna fill in the rest of my holes tommorow and maybe dig a few more.. goodnite


----------



## worm5376 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oops.. wrong thread somehow.

Peace..


----------



## poplars (Apr 20, 2011)

night chizzle I'm still puffin on the green bubba..not hittin me as hard as usual from the 420 marathon today....still hittin me nice enough to pass out tho


----------



## howak47 (Apr 21, 2011)

[youtube]NIgbHbbneCo[/youtube]


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 21, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]NIgbHbbneCo[/youtube]


It's not 4/20 anymore...


----------



## poplars (Apr 21, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> It's not 4/20 anymore...


who are you? Buzz Killington


----------



## wooly baba (Apr 21, 2011)

Wolverine

haha pops i was posting this before I saw your comment. hahahaha


----------



## poplars (Apr 21, 2011)

wooly baba said:


> View attachment 1561510
> Wolverine
> 
> haha pops i was posting this before I saw your comment. hahahaha


hahahaha that was the first thing that popped into my head when I saw that commetn...


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 21, 2011)

Lol he made that video yesterday, i saw it on youtube


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 21, 2011)

poplars said:


> hahahaha that was the first thing that popped into my head when I saw that commetn...


You guys done?


----------



## poplars (Apr 21, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> You guys done?


 who the fuck are you again? as far as I know you've never grown sour kush, so you can STFU.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 21, 2011)

poplars said:


> who the fuck are you again? as far as I know you've never grown sour kush, so you can STFU.


What the fuck are you even talking about? You don't even make sense. My reply was to you thinking it's cool to try to make fun of me for pointing out that today is the 21st. Nothing about SK, at all. I'm currently growing a sour og, but no, not SK. What are you talking about again? 

I mean this most sincerely; fuck you. You're what's wrong with the world. You have a shit attitude, and it that kind of thing spreads... Enjoy life.


----------



## poplars (Apr 21, 2011)

yeaah I'm what's wrong with the world. thanks for helping me realize that.... ahahahahaha


----------



## theexpress (Apr 21, 2011)

worm5376 said:


> Oops.. wrong thread somehow.
> 
> Peace..


wuz good worm?? been a while since i seen u post here.. good to see you still around doggie


----------



## theexpress (Apr 21, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]NIgbHbbneCo[/youtube]


lolololololol happy 420 to you to bro!!!!!! u know how to j down proper!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 21, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> It's not 4/20 anymore...


 
its allways 420 in my heart my ninjja.....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 21, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> What the fuck are you even talking about? You don't even make sense. My reply was to you thinking it's cool to try to make fun of me for pointing out that today is the 21st. Nothing about SK, at all. I'm currently growing a sour og, but no, not SK. What are you talking about again?
> 
> I mean this most sincerely; fuck you. You're what's wrong with the world. You have a shit attitude, and it that kind of thing spreads... Enjoy life.


 

teeheehee...................... why is everybody so angry???? its gonna be ok.........


----------



## The Snowman (Apr 22, 2011)

i'm back guys, i'm looking for a good strain to grow! any suggestions?

i'm growing with a 400 watt hps, scrog foxfarm trio
i'm kinda low on funds, but any suggestions are greatly!


----------



## The Snowman (Apr 22, 2011)

greatly appreciated*


----------



## theexpress (Apr 22, 2011)

The Snowman said:


> i'm back guys, i'm looking for a good strain to grow! any suggestions?
> 
> i'm growing with a 400 watt hps, scrog foxfarm trio
> i'm kinda low on funds, but any suggestions are greatly!


tahoe og kush from caliconection


----------



## poplars (Apr 22, 2011)

man so far those philipine seeds haven't cracked, and the mexi seeds are being slow as fuck...wtf...do these need to be germinated under a 1000 watt hps or some shit???


----------



## theexpress (Apr 22, 2011)

sk will be dry in days.......... chea!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eshwP9f0UkM


----------



## theexpress (Apr 22, 2011)

poplars said:


> man so far those philipine seeds haven't cracked, and the mexi seeds are being slow as fuck...wtf...do these need to be germinated under a 1000 watt hps or some shit???


come on niggas how u gonna go from sourkush to mexican sativas??...........


----------



## theexpress (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbEpZZo2uhA "kush weed gets me higher .... an da diesil get me blowed"......


----------



## theexpress (Apr 22, 2011)

da flic niggas........... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpOh_6rpUGQ&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lp9b64pWIXE&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcB0haxWffg&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Apr 22, 2011)

let this pollute your mind for a lil...... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkKV_Uu0RwQ&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Apr 22, 2011)

c-wal!!!!!! c-wal!!!!!!!!!!!! c-wal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agxXqhbDotg&feature=related


----------



## poplars (Apr 22, 2011)

theexpress said:


> come on niggas how u gonna go from sourkush to mexican sativas??...........


how do you get that I'm going /from/ sour kush? sour kush is always going to be my garden... but it'd be a damn shame to be exclusively indica when sativa can be so fucking badass.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 22, 2011)

poplars said:


> how do you get that I'm going /from/ sour kush? sour kush is always going to be my garden... but it'd be a damn shame to be exclusively indica when sativa can be so fucking badass.


i think your looking for all the wrong sativas.... stop listening to all those stubburn ass old folks who rave about pure sativas from waaay back in the day.... there not all that... look for like ak47 superlemon haze, ect. worked on more quality sativas then some phillapine sativa, and some random mexican sativa.......


----------



## poplars (Apr 22, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i think your looking for all the wrong sativas.... stop listening to all those stubburn ass old folks who rave about pure sativas from waaay back in the day.... there not all that... look for like ak47 superlemon haze, ect. worked on more quality sativas then some phillapine sativa, and some random mexican sativa.......


you're trippin bro I grew ak47 and I've smoked all these hazes and they all have indica corrupted highs... the true pure sativas have a high that is truly epic... I got a taste of it with that sativa I grew years ago that I still smoke to this day..

ak47 is a crap high bro, same with green crack, most hazes, and just about every hybrid indica sativa dom out there....


----------



## poplars (Apr 22, 2011)

its not that I don't think there's a dank ass sativa hybrid out there... I just have /never/ ran into it out of all the bud I've smoked out here... all these supposid epic sativa strains that turned out to be another dissapointment... I feel like the only wya I can get that true high back is going back to the roots and breeding my way into a good worth while sativa...

I doubt I could buy a good hybrid online that would actually feel like that true sativa high I'm looking for... and it's likely all the clones and bs people will give me out here is indica dom or some kinda indica cross.... 

that's why I"m fucking around with landraces... other people may see crap, I see true potential if I take the time where nobody else wants to.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 22, 2011)

poplars said:


> its not that I don't think there's a dank ass sativa hybrid out there... I just have /never/ ran into it out of all the bud I've smoked out here... all these supposid epic sativa strains that turned out to be another dissapointment... I feel like the only wya I can get that true high back is going back to the roots and breeding my way into a good worth while sativa...
> 
> I doubt I could buy a good hybrid online that would actually feel like that true sativa high I'm looking for... and it's likely all the clones and bs people will give me out here is indica dom or some kinda indica cross....
> 
> that's why I"m fucking around with landraces... other people may see crap, I see true potential if I take the time where nobody else wants to.


 
lol good luck on your saga....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 22, 2011)

yo howak... u never showed any pix of them chillberries, or even said how they smoked..... how was it? we got some in bloom this way


----------



## wooly baba (Apr 22, 2011)

You will find one you like pops. I smoked a south american strain called crippy while in costa rica. got lucky as fuck actually. got it from some surfers, said it was indoor hydro. crazy red hair and trich structure. taste was really fruity and high was very very energetic. def was the best sativa ive ever had. Want to see what it would do in Cali sun.


----------



## poplars (Apr 22, 2011)

wooly baba said:


> You will find one you like pops. I smoked a south american strain called crippy while in costa rica. got lucky as fuck actually. got it from some surfers, said it was indoor hydro. crazy red hair and trich structure. taste was really fruity and high was very very energetic. def was the best sativa ive ever had. Want to see what it would do in Cali sun.


 I'd love seeds if that could somehow be tracked down......

I planted the mexi sativa seeds today, I had to split them open myself since they are so old they couldn't poen themselves, but they all seem to have live plant matter within them, hopefully with soil and a light above them they'll figure out what to do 

btw none of the philipine seeds have popped yet... if my little seed surgery trick works I may do it more often for seeds that fail to open up...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 22, 2011)

just cop some sour D.. c-99.. super silver haze is dank as shit. u should try some of subcools sativa work as well pops.


----------



## wooly baba (Apr 22, 2011)

For my RIU SK peeps. Bonnaroo 2007


----------



## poplars (Apr 22, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> just cop some sour D.. c-99.. super silver haze is dank as shit. u should try some of subcools sativa work as well pops.


sour D has too much indica in it for what I'm looking for.... C-99 is an IDK on that one.... super silver haze is a maybe... big big maybe... subcool idk I'm not a big fan of space queen and it seems like most of his shit is based around it so I think i'll pass on him....


----------



## poplars (Apr 22, 2011)

wooly baba said:


> View attachment 1564135For my RIU SK peeps. Bonnaroo 2007


oh man I'd prepare my deadly SK tincture for those ladies... tell them we have to fuck before they pass out!


----------



## Boonierat (Apr 23, 2011)

TH Seeds is all about their S.A.G.E. I'm gonna be popping that one in in the next month or so.


----------



## poplars (Apr 23, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> TH Seeds is all about their S.A.G.E. I'm gonna be popping that one in in the next month or so.


 looks alright...another indica crossed sativa... hopefully it's better than 98% of the ones out there....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 23, 2011)

wooly baba said:


> View attachment 1564135For my RIU SK peeps. Bonnaroo 2007


cute lil titties....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 23, 2011)

theexpress said:


> cute lil titties....


Lol

i have her big things about sage, there isnt too much indica in there. i have kushage going now which is sage x og kush. should be nice. there are landrace seedbanks online that sell landrace satyiva. but i dont think they will finish in norcal. my dude Don Gin and Ton had panama red he just chopped @ 6 1/2 months and he said it wasnt ready still but he got tired of seein it.


----------



## poplars (Apr 23, 2011)

lol landrace seedbanks online.... hardly bro I've looked around... I found world of seeds but I don't think that can be for sure trusted....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 23, 2011)

u have to in between the lines. alot of the sativas advertised online are hybrids. some companies offer landrace sativas but being they flower forever they are not popular. there are many lamndrace indicas too. have u tried the real seed company.


----------



## poplars (Apr 23, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> u have to in between the lines. alot of the sativas advertised online are hybrids. some companies offer landrace sativas but being they flower forever they are not popular. there are many lamndrace indicas too. have u tried the real seed company.


 no I haven't I'll look into it...

I don't care how long they take to flower... I intend to breed the pure sativa and climatize it /purely/ to my area... without hybridizing with indica or afghani....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 23, 2011)

origenal haze ^^^^


----------



## poplars (Apr 23, 2011)

wow thanks for linking to that seed bank... that looks LEGIT! ima try getting the Nada Devi


----------



## theexpress (Apr 23, 2011)

http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/products/seedsman-original-haze they say upto 14 weeks but ive heard of phenos going around 18 weeks bloom


----------



## poplars (Apr 23, 2011)

yeah but how can I trust that seedbank??? real seed company seems to share the same philosophy as I do and seems very legit.... that company on the other hand seems just like attitude....


----------



## howak47 (Apr 23, 2011)

[youtube]EzyZUFzJYKM[/youtube]


----------



## howak47 (Apr 23, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yo howak... u never showed any pix of them chillberries, or even said how they smoked..... how was it? we got some in bloom this way


 oo man i forgot all about makin a video with them i might have a couple of them nugs left i will have to check but they smoked really good all 3 of the plants i had where a little dif but they all have a nice lemon smell and taste shit will stink up a room just from one bong rip lol put it this way i wish i had of grown them bigger but i eneded up with a quarter off the small one in the party cup and about the same on the other 2


----------



## theexpress (Apr 23, 2011)

howak47 said:


> oo man i forgot all about makin a video with them i might have a couple of them nugs left i will have to check but they smoked really good all 3 of the plants i had where a little dif but they all have a nice lemon smell and taste shit will stink up a room just from one bong rip lol put it this way i wish i had of grown them bigger but i eneded up with a quarter off the small one in the party cup and about the same on the other 2


yeah the one female chillberry is now the biggest plant in the room....... its all that hybrid vigor in her......... hope i get the more indica pheno.. wich one u think smoked da best bro was it the freak kiefey more sativa looking pheno?


----------



## howak47 (Apr 23, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yeah the one female chillberry is now the biggest plant in the room....... its all that hybrid vigor in her......... hope i get the more indica pheno.. wich one u think smoked da best bro was it the freak kiefey more sativa looking pheno?


 well the freak was really bomb ass smoke but i think the best was the other one the more desely lemon one the small one that had the little cage around it


----------



## howak47 (Apr 23, 2011)

i just got the new june hightimes today and they have the dinafem haze automatic that iam growing in there as one of the best beans on 2010 cause its the very 1st sativa autoflowering female strain its supposed to finish in like 60 days from seed to bud


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2011)

howak47 said:


> well the freak was really bomb ass smoke but i think the best was the other one the more desely lemon one the small one that had the little cage around it


yea on that last vid i was feeling da chillberry on da far right


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 24, 2011)

man i had a damn dinafem auto, that never auto'd for me. now i have NL auto.. ill see bout thjat on soon.
out tha


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2011)

kicking off the day with 2 fat bowls of bubba...... got a couple 312's in da fridge..... gonna have a nice bbq......... takeing this easter sunday easy... hopefully it dont rain!


heres some feel good music......... cheaaaaaaaaaah!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fr1zURLNY_A


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2011)

im sad that my sour og and chem valley kush never germed........... also my corleone kush... grrrrr


----------



## poplars (Apr 24, 2011)

lameee...

same with my two sativa batches of seeds... 

I have someoen else sending me some more though..amazing how the internet community of RIU seriously pulls through seed wise...

got 3 people promising me seeds later on too (pure sativa of course.)

only reason I'm not looking for indicas anymore is because I have far more indica than I need... got the purple kush, my buddy is getting a bunch of kush clones and all sorts of other indicas.... I have these seriously hardcore indica seeds my buddy told me to germ... I mean I'm /rollin/ in indica right now I need more sativa!!!!

I'm gonna look through my older seeds to see if I can find the same plant my old sativa came from....


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNM1f24QBPY&playnext=1&list=PL6522F34F3468F30C


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2011)

poplars said:


> lameee...
> 
> same with my two sativa batches of seeds...
> 
> ...


 
what all indica seeds u got?


----------



## poplars (Apr 24, 2011)

theexpress said:


> what all indica seeds u got?


just those ones my buddy gave me... I got those afghani females that I heard was off of a strain called 'midnight' , got 9 seeds out of my buddies indica bud and the male was a afghani as well. 

pretty much the rest of what I'll be getting is from my buddy, the purple kushes I germinated are under that 1000 watt HPS and they're looking great... he'll be getting more clones and stuff later on.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2011)

poplars said:


> just those ones my buddy gave me... I got those afghani females that I heard was off of a strain called 'midnight' , got 9 seeds out of my buddies indica bud and the male was a afghani as well.
> 
> pretty much the rest of what I'll be getting is from my buddy, the purple kushes I germinated are under that 1000 watt HPS and they're looking great... he'll be getting more clones and stuff later on.


http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannabis-seeds-news/barneys-farm-dr-grinspoon/


----------



## poplars (Apr 24, 2011)

theexpress said:


> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannabis-seeds-news/barneys-farm-dr-grinspoon/


 that's weird!!! I've seen that many times but it doesn't look ideal... plus its prolly expensive as fuck for some twiggy ass shit lmfao.


I'll take my chances with the pure sativas... they usually have better yeilds than that.. I need to go through my seeds and see if I can find the seeds I got that original sativa from.....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2011)

poplars said:


> that's weird!!! I've seen that many times but it doesn't look ideal... plus its prolly expensive as fuck for some twiggy ass shit lmfao.
> 
> 
> I'll take my chances with the pure sativas... they usually have better yeilds than that.. I need to go through my seeds and see if I can find the seeds I got that original sativa from.....


my man that extream foxtailing like that is a sign of a 100% true sativa... lol u wanna talk about mold proof!!!!! nothing but air pockets in there.... da doc was growing some of this in the tropics last year i think


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 24, 2011)

theexpress said:


> im sad that my sour og and chem valley kush never germed........... also my corleone kush... grrrrr


I got to see whats up with it...I got some on deck


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I got to see whats up with it...I got some on deck


that would be sooo sweet........ i donno whats going on with the germ rate of da caliconnect shit...... my corleone i bought never germed either...... wtf swerve lol!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2011)

on the flip side every single dinafem bean germed quick has fuck... even doe they kinda looked weak seed wise.....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 24, 2011)

shits crazy but no worries


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 24, 2011)

dank lookin nug in that link


poplars said:


> that's weird!!! I've seen that many times but it doesn't look ideal... plus its prolly expensive as fuck for some twiggy ass shit lmfao.
> 
> 
> I'll take my chances with the pure sativas... they usually have better yeilds than that.. I need to go through my seeds and see if I can find the seeds I got that original sativa from.....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2011)

realnyjuggalo23 said:


> dank lookin nug in that link


haaay its a new guy!!!!!!!!!! EMPTY YOUR FUCKING POCKETS MOTHA FUCKA NICE N SLOW!!!!!! lol j/k welcome aboard


----------



## poplars (Apr 24, 2011)

theexpress said:


> my man that extream foxtailing like that is a sign of a 100% true sativa... lol u wanna talk about mold proof!!!!! nothing but air pockets in there.... da doc was growing some of this in the tropics last year i think


 for sure but man that shit would never grow out here hahaha


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 24, 2011)

thanx buddy.....pockets all i got is dank they call chazy.....so 


theexpress said:


> haaay its a new guy!!!!!!!!!! EMPTY YOUR FUCKING POCKETS MOTHA FUCKA NICE N SLOW!!!!!! lol j/k welcome aboard


 whuts up all.......wanna see whut sour kush looks like im growin one ma self, day 14 period, gotta get some more in-site...


----------



## wooly baba (Apr 24, 2011)

Fuck yeah, juggalo for life yo.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2011)

poplars said:


> for sure but man that shit would never grow out here hahaha


grow it would..... finish might not.... but your going to run into that problem with any true pure tropical sativa.... theese sativas are such a bitch to grow cuzz they get soo huge, and bloom forever, and they bloom when they want to... regaurdless of light cycle.... they will bud when they are good and ready and like to get to a certain size before they start blooming.... cuzz you see in the areas were theese sativas come from rarely get more then 13 hours or so of light a day...... the older folks rave about the sativas like this and say there worth the wait... I WOULDNT...... if i was you and you got something like this plant it in like a 10-15 galon pot and bring it in to finish when the weathure gets nasty out there by you come oct.....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2011)

realnyjuggalo23 said:


> thanx buddy.....pockets all i got is dank they call chazy.....so  whuts up all.......wanna see whut sour kush looks like im growin one ma self, day 14 period, gotta get some more in-site...


lol there not the same strain bro...........


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2011)

realnyjuggalo23 said:


> thanx buddy.....pockets all i got is dank they call chazy.....so  whuts up all.......wanna see whut sour kush looks like im growin one ma self, day 14 period, gotta get some more in-site...


i dont think da one u got gonna come out looking like this...


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 24, 2011)

no brother its a baby yet baby i tell u.....wish it looked like that WOW.............................


theexpress said:


> i dont think da one u got gonna come out looking like this...



duh yeah the nug.......bro its the danknes here next to one other that is harder then hell to get so....idk its dank ill say that........


----------



## poplars (Apr 24, 2011)

theexpress said:


> grow it would..... finish might not.... but your going to run into that problem with any true pure tropical sativa.... theese sativas are such a bitch to grow cuzz they get soo huge, and bloom forever, and they bloom when they want to... regaurdless of light cycle.... they will bud when they are good and ready and like to get to a certain size before they start blooming.... cuzz you see in the areas were theese sativas come from rarely get more then 13 hours or so of light a day...... the older folks rave about the sativas like this and say there worth the wait... I WOULDNT...... if i was you and you got something like this plant it in like a 10-15 galon pot and bring it in to finish when the weathure gets nasty out there by you come oct.....


yeah but there are plenty of pure sativas that don't look like twiggy branches when they're done... lol I'll pass on that one bro.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah but there are plenty of pure sativas that don't look like twiggy branches when they're done... lol I'll pass on that one bro.


no i hear u....... lol........ those pure sativas do exist..... seems like noone is growing them though..... and ive stated many reasons why.....


----------



## poplars (Apr 24, 2011)

theexpress said:


> no i hear u....... lol........ those pure sativas do exist..... seems like noone is growing them though..... and ive stated many reasons why.....


 I can understand that.. I too was drawn away from my own epic sativa from the allure of indicas... but I realize that its much better to have the best of both worlds . . .atleast for me... I really need that weed I can stay high on all day and still get hella shit done.... that's the epic shit..

I love sour kush for the evening/night time, very relaxing and effective....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2011)

all the pure sativas have that garbadge structure to them... either they way to fluffy/weak looking..... or got that stringyness going on...... and all that weird ugly foxtailing... the kind of buds that just break to dust in the bag just chilling in your pocket... they have less leaves that are more skinny to let sun threw more the plant..... the buds grow fluffier wich is why they are more mold resistent......


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2011)

poplars said:


> I can understand that.. I too was drawn away from my own epic sativa from the allure of indicas... but I realize that its much better to have the best of both worlds . . .atleast for me... I really need that weed I can stay high on all day and still get hella shit done.... that's the epic shit..
> 
> I love sour kush for the evening/night time, very relaxing and effective....


 
there is nothing wrong with smoking sativas here and there... or even everyday to mix with strong indicas.... just make sure there worth it before u smoke em... and damn sure before u invest all that time/effort to growing em
cant wait for that sk to dry!!!! i will be smoking that shit morning noon and night!


----------



## poplars (Apr 24, 2011)

theexpress said:


> there is nothing wrong with smoking sativas here and there... or even everyday to mix with strong indicas.... just make sure there worth it before u smoke em... and damn sure before u invest all that time/effort to growing em
> cant wait for that sk to dry!!!! i will be smoking that shit morning noon and night!


 hah nice bro that's great... sorry to say I can't know for sur eif it's a good one or not because it's all heresay.. unless someone like you was for sativas like you are indicas then I'd be in luck.. but your kind are a rare breed for indicas... so people like you that do sativa strains are probably impossible to find....


so I'm just gonna have to keep diving into it year by year... and then I'll eventually come out with a worth-while one 


but hey I brought out the green bubba pheno ready to go beam me up scotty!!!! or should I say beam me down???


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2011)

poplars said:


> hah nice bro that's great... sorry to say I can't know for sur eif it's a good one or not because it's all heresay.. unless someone like you was for sativas like you are indicas then I'd be in luck.. but your kind are a rare breed for indicas... so people like you that do sativa strains are probably impossible to find....
> 
> 
> so I'm just gonna have to keep diving into it year by year... and then I'll eventually come out with a worth-while one
> ...


works either way... first i smoke myself up... then i smoke myself down... later on in the day i may smoke myself retarded...


----------



## poplars (Apr 24, 2011)

theexpress said:


> works either way... first i smoke myself up... then i smoke myself down... later on in the day i may smoke myself retarded...


 lmfaooooo ima get on that sour kush right now....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2011)

poplars said:


> lmfaooooo ima get on that sour kush right now....


man i wish i could jump threw da screen to ur tip real quick and take a mean bong rip of bubba sk!!!!


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 24, 2011)

juss tell me th SK is the fire im told it is....................


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2011)

realnyjuggalo23 said:


> juss tell me th SK is the fire im told it is....................


naw man... the sk is some booboo........ in all reality its just some mexican schwagg that i licked with my toung and got all moist and then i roll it in a sugar/sand mixture.... of course its the shit...


----------



## poplars (Apr 24, 2011)

theexpress said:


> man i wish i could jump threw da screen to ur tip real quick and take a mean bong rip of bubba sk!!!!


 hell yeah I"d load up the zong and you'd get blasted!!!


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 24, 2011)

thanx man...growin some as we speak........thats y im here ya know.....headband, have a good time, grow some dank n support the movment here......


theexpress said:


> naw man... the sk is some booboo........ in all reality its just some mexican schwagg that i licked with my toung and got all moist and then i roll it in a sugar/sand mixture.... of course its the shit...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2011)

realnyjuggalo23 said:


> thanx man...growin some as we speak........thats y im here ya know.....headband


oo you have headband..... the one from r/p or dna or some shit?


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 24, 2011)

R/P ......yeah...good bad?????indifferent????????


theexpress said:


> oo you have headband..... the one from r/p or dna or some shit?


wrong stuff huh?????


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2011)

realnyjuggalo23 said:


> R/P ......yeah...good bad?????indifferent????????


yeah... there headband isnt the 707 headband... so its fake headband.... but they dubbed it sourkush wich its fake sourkush to atleast in my eyes, and the eyes of those on this thread... 

but no it wont be bad,,, other have grown it and it will be fire..... and yes it will be diffrent from my sk wont be has kiefy for sure from what i seen


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 24, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yeah... there headband isnt the 707 headband... so its fake headband.... but they dubbed it sourkush wich its fake sourkush to atleast in my eyes, and the eyes of those on this thread...
> 
> but no it wont be bad,,, other have grown it and it will be fire..... and yes it will be diffrent from my sk wont be has kiefy for sure from what i seen


I just got a clone of the 707 headband..Kind of on the sativa side


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 24, 2011)

i did not know that sorry ........readin the breeder info its there not 707....ok yeah sorry its bunk...hate rip offs and fakes sorry to waste ur tme.....


theexpress said:


> yeah... there headband isnt the 707 headband... so its fake headband.... but they dubbed it sourkush wich its fake sourkush to atleast in my eyes, and the eyes of those on this thread...
> 
> but no it wont be bad,,, other have grown it and it will be fire..... and yes it will be diffrent from my sk wont be has kiefy for sure from what i seen


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I just got a clone of the 707 headband..Kind of on the sativa side


lucky ass mug!!!! im sure the buds will be dense indica


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2011)

realnyjuggalo23 said:


> i did not know that sorry ........readin the breeder info its there not 707....ok yeah sorry its bunk...hate rip offs and fakes sorry to waste ur tme.....


hommie its not bunk.... its just there version of headband.... minus the masterkush aspect the 707 has...... it will be real fucking good.... grow her out.... its just not the official headband.. and no way is it the official sk! lol


----------



## poplars (Apr 24, 2011)

realnyjuggalo23 said:


> i did not know that sorry ........readin the breeder info its there not 707....ok yeah sorry its bunk...hate rip offs and fakes sorry to waste ur tme.....


lol dude it's all good its still got good shit in it its just not the SK that only me and the express have atm


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2011)

poplars said:


> lol dude it's all good its still got good shit in it its just not the SK that only me and the express have atm


i got yall on dry pix next week or so.....


----------



## poplars (Apr 24, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i got yall on dry pix next week or so.....


 ooo sweet!!!


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 24, 2011)

well my reasonin for feel ing as i was wasting time was i was try i find ppl who were growin the same thing...didnt want to interject and i kinda feel ripped off now, but RP aint bad beans at all so, i figured it would be good as f**k n e way.........n e one here ever f**k with G13 midnight kush yet??????

emay i stay onboard here fellas???????


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 24, 2011)

Yeah this will be a clone i keep around for sure


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2011)

realnyjuggalo23 said:


> well my reasonin for feel ing as i was wasting time was i was try i find ppl who were growin the same thing...didnt want to interject and i kinda feel ripped off now, but RP aint bad beans at all so, i figured it would be good as f**k n e way.........n e one here ever f**k with G13 midnight kush yet??????
> 
> emay i stay onboard here fellas???????


 
dna whixh owns rp is bitchmade for tryna do a half ass job on my creation, but all that aside they got some quality shit from what i hear...... they been winning mad cups and i havent heard shit about them buying those cuos like arjan lol....... i wouldnt mind growing some of there gear... i just refuse to pay for it for what they did... i feel they owe me some royalties or some shit, and if there shop was in the hood by me i would throw a brick threw there window daily.... lol but that headband will be good... there is a member on here named trynagrowsomeshyt he has grown both the fake headband, and the other fake sourkush dna was selling... you can ask him about more info.. im sure he will help you out


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah this will be a clone i keep around for sure


throw some tahoe jizz on her face, and tag me in next and ill bust a sk nutt on her


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 24, 2011)

thanx very much...ttyl


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 24, 2011)

Im trying to make more corleone kush atm...But that should be up next. I have a bunch of crosses coming out....pre 98 bubba x sour og,chem valley x sour og,chem valley x larry og,pre 98 x larry og,corleone kushes..I got julius caeser,pre 98 bubba,chemo iranian along with 707 hb,sour og and larry clones vegging...Once my flower plants come out i will be planting more beans.I got cheese,purple urkle chem 4 og a whole bunch i might need help LML!


----------



## sleeperls93 (Apr 24, 2011)

I dont care what anyone says, the res. privada headband I have is fukin awesome! Yo WB, I have that cvk clone with your name on it lol!


----------



## poplars (Apr 24, 2011)

wheeewww that green bubba pheno is my savior... my eyes feel like rocks even tho I'm sick.. feels great!! bet ima sleep good tonight


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Im trying to make more corleone kush atm...But that should be up next. I have a bunch of crosses coming out....pre 98 bubba x sour og,chem valley x sour og,chem valley x larry og,pre 98 x larry og,corleone kushes..I got julius caeser,pre 98 bubba,chemo iranian along with 707 hb,sour og and larry clones vegging...Once my flower plants come out i will be planting more beans.I got cheese,purple urkle chem 4 og a whole bunch i might need help LML!


shit u got sourpowers and chillberries to fuck with to.... u will be needing some help.. i can help you lolol send some this way


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2011)

poplars said:


> wheeewww that green bubba pheno is my savior... my eyes feel like rocks even tho I'm sick.. feels great!! bet ima sleep good tonight


i got some reg. version of bubba kush...... very tastey and strong..... been smoking on it for close to 2 weeks now..... the sk bubba will be replaceing it..... it should be dry tommorow or tuesday...... then ima jar it up for a few days and let it cure a lil even doe its all organic.. mainly to break down chloraphyll


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2011)

sleeperls93 said:


> I dont care what anyone says, the res. privada headband I have is fukin awesome! Yo WB, I have that cvk clone with your name on it lol!


im sure it is...............


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/howak47#p/u/40/VhF8c-RZgCk


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2011)

if you look at the tops of this sk plant howak harvested a while ago and compare it to the sourpower pheno howak really likes u can see the sk shine threw in that sourpower pheno... i hope i get that sourpower pheno.... i will cull the more flowery smelling one like i culled the diesel sk pheno.... here is what im talkin bout.. http://www.youtube.com/user/howak47#p/u/41/mCcWjQvi_Qg


now look at the sourpowers in particuler the pheno howak likes... the one he says smells like a cross of bubba kush and purp diesel.... http://www.youtube.com/user/howak47#p/u/32/CJbUMC6pDjE


----------



## theexpress (Apr 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DJHoMobynA&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Apr 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RL8PAXGclJo&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Apr 25, 2011)

my hommies..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i36olEQG7xw


----------



## theexpress (Apr 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Rxpino1-YM


----------



## theexpress (Apr 25, 2011)

amorrrrrrrrrr my niggaz http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u32lLysN8TA


----------



## theexpress (Apr 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GU7cRM8s2Ps&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Apr 25, 2011)

rick ross got dissed like a motha.......... by a real ass gd!!!!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VACvei2wZ6w


----------



## theexpress (Apr 25, 2011)

i think this cat got killed a while back on da streets..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43uaFrI5bww&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Apr 25, 2011)

r.i.p. dun deal... da boy could flow..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oB5KEOwO2s&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Apr 25, 2011)

da reapa!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2d4uGxug8k&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Apr 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Bf6hxIPxdA&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Apr 25, 2011)

eeeee this music right here..... this murda musik.... shit makes me wanna beat someones head in with the butt of my pistol!!!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNFUgLt3eKA&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Apr 25, 2011)

this a good track too.... from da flict..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ogGV5CN5H4&feature=related ........


----------



## theexpress (Apr 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnQAL3v-Gx4&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Apr 25, 2011)

i seen like every episode of rap city and i never seen anybody snap off in da booth in tiggers basement like these cats... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2fs-TPMaDA&feature=related


----------



## sleeperls93 (Apr 25, 2011)

I know i dissed your midwest hiphop before, but the dudes on that freesyle are pretty good; you know what it is Chitown, I just don't know who any of those dudes are; midwest rap doesn't get much airplay in the northeast...


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 25, 2011)

Chitown that 3rd guy has a sweet flow man, fast as fuck!


----------



## wooly baba (Apr 25, 2011)

Chi, i aint tryin to hate but that freestyle was wack. I think i could have spit something better. Those dudes are straight killers though. It could be this sativa leaning blue mystic shit im smokin aint getting it done. Gonna have to get some more OG that ive been smokin on for the last week.


----------



## howak47 (Apr 25, 2011)

[youtube]nM8hnapCuSQ[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Apr 25, 2011)

wooly baba said:


> Chi, i aint tryin to hate but that freestyle was wack. I think i could have spit something better. Those dudes are straight killers though. It could be this sativa leaning blue mystic shit im smokin aint getting it done. Gonna have to get some more OG that ive been smokin on for the last week.


lol those cats have there own style.... its the perfect balance of fast/slow... and country meets urban..... those niggaz japped dont hate.. and yeah those vice lords and 4ch are str8 killers


----------



## theexpress (Apr 25, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Chitown that 3rd guy has a sweet flow man, fast as fuck!


yeah coldheart is one of my favorites too


----------



## theexpress (Apr 25, 2011)

sleeperls93 said:


> I know i dissed your midwest hiphop before, but the dudes on that freesyle are pretty good; you know what it is Chitown, I just don't know who any of those dudes are; midwest rap doesn't get much airplay in the northeast...


yeah only kanye, common, and twista got on real good....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 25, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]nM8hnapCuSQ[/youtube]


gonna be a good year......


----------



## theexpress (Apr 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5iGoI2ALGw&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Apr 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnF6Uc4Vxs8&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Apr 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIwkGcVOwB4


----------



## theexpress (Apr 26, 2011)

twista japped off........ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIwkGcVOwB4


----------



## theexpress (Apr 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Co182oDFWzA&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Apr 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9clsyJiAR8


----------



## theexpress (Apr 26, 2011)

this for da feefee's.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32VaLMK_um0


----------



## theexpress (Apr 26, 2011)

its a MIDWEST thang! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkCLFJHDPBM


----------



## theexpress (Apr 26, 2011)

my gary indiana niggaz....... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12JAk1jK3VE


----------



## theexpress (Apr 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnXMR4PlydE&playnext=1&list=PL19FAE0ECADE5D463


----------



## poplars (Apr 26, 2011)

lol why do I get that feeling like this is one of the only /safe/ threads left on RIU???


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 26, 2011)

What do you mean by safe?


----------



## poplars (Apr 26, 2011)

well every thread I go on in here it seems like there's tons of shitbags starting shit, or ready to, then there's the mods ready to hit you with an infraction or a ban.... I mean I feel like I can't even fuckin say shit without thoroughly thinking about it and monitoring every word just to make sure there isn't some shade of meaning that could be interpretted as an insult...... it's fuckin stupid and I"m damn close to joining stoned poney in leaving this bitch ass place. I don't think I will be continuing my grow journal either.


----------



## wooly baba (Apr 26, 2011)

FUCK A MOD!!! na pops dont ghost on us, stay on the SK thread. Im lookin forward to seeing ur garden in bloom. Fcuk these internet rats, all they can do is knaw on a thread. never build it up.


----------



## poplars (Apr 26, 2011)

wooly baba said:


> FUCK A MOD!!! na pops dont ghost on us, stay on the SK thread. Im lookin forward to seeing ur garden in bloom. Fcuk these internet rats, all they can do is knaw on a thread. never build it up.


I really have a hard time with it because I feel like I'm supporting this douchy-ass system by even posting in it... I honestly almost /hope/ I get banned so I can say fuck this site for good... I'm damn sick of it, its changed so much in 3 years in such BAD ways it fucks with my every principal staying here...

I'll wait it out a couple months... but if I don't see shit changing in a couple months I'm not posting my grow here.. I'll probably go to the dreaded speedy-seeds...

or who knows... maybe I just wont share my grow at al...show you guys a bud pic when it's done like chitown does....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 26, 2011)

poplars said:


> I really have a hard time with it because I feel like I'm supporting this douchy-ass system by even posting in it... I honestly almost /hope/ I get banned so I can say fuck this site for good... I'm damn sick of it, its changed so much in 3 years in such BAD ways it fucks with my every principal staying here...
> 
> I'll wait it out a couple months... but if I don't see shit changing in a couple months I'm not posting my grow here.. I'll probably go to the dreaded speedy-seeds...
> 
> or who knows... maybe I just wont share my grow at al...show you guys a bud pic when it's done like chitown does....


lol ive shown growth pix too..... and yes its safe here...... see we follow rules you know lol..... plus im cool with most mods..... and i dont agree fuck a mod man... there cool people to... you just gotta know them on another level...... i dont see you getting banned poplars....... NO MATTER HOW HARD YOU WISH FOR IT....... i fucking love this site.... it can be a very usefull tool/resource if you go about it right.... in many ways


speed site is good just moves kinda slow traffic wise


----------



## wooly baba (Apr 26, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol ive shown growth pix too..... and yes its safe here...... see we follow rules you know lol..... plus im cool with most mods..... and i dont agree fuck a mod man... there cool people to... you just gotta know them on another level...... i dont see you getting banned poplars....... NO MATTER HOW HARD YOU WISH FOR IT....... i fucking love this site.... it can be a very usefull tool/resource if you go about it right.... in many ways
> 
> 
> speed site is good just moves kinda slow traffic wise


haha na the mods on this site r str8. i was just talkin mods in general. im a fuckin newb on this growin tip anyway. only 1 harvest but i feel like i have been learning ever since ive been lurking and its because this site. whenever i research something i cant find here, usually when i google it and it relates to growing, the first result is always from this site with the good info. This is weed college. IMO
learned more about bud from 2 years of lurking than i have from 12 years of smoking.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 26, 2011)

wooly baba said:


> haha na the mods on this site r str8. i was just talkin mods in general. im a fuckin newb on this growin tip anyway. only 1 harvest but i feel like i have been learning ever since ive been lurking and its because this site. whenever i research something i cant find here, usually when i google it and it relates to growing, the first result is always from this site with the good info. This is weed college. IMO
> learned more about bud from 2 years of lurking than i have from 12 years of smoking.


 
trust me we have it good here.... you wanna see some dickhead mods take urself to icmag.com....... ive been banned there 2ce....... lol... still got an account there.... only mods i like there are babba bud and mrs.babba


----------



## theexpress (Apr 26, 2011)

btw my man sicc is a mod over there at speedyz and cuzz he always wasted on miller high life and kush he dont give no fuck what you do... lol thats my boy


----------



## poplars (Apr 26, 2011)

I guess I just have been getting super bad vibes from this place lately because of all the anger and hate. 

hopefully shit starts getting better soon.


----------



## poplars (Apr 26, 2011)

woooo I startedd my night at 8:15 with some purple kush hash.... that got me a nice high...chill back indica... but then I busted out THE GREEN BUBBA PHENO when I came home...

now I'm chink eyed with rocks for eyes weeee can barely reed my screeeneeeee


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 27, 2011)

poplars said:


> I guess I just have been getting super bad vibes from this place lately because of all the anger and hate.
> 
> hopefully shit starts getting better soon.


Yeah man it seem's like this forum has been filled with a lot of hate lately, everyone just want's to argue and it's not people talking to each other, its people talking at each other and it get's overwhelming lol. It's probably the reason i rarely visit the toke n talk section these days, it's just one fight after another. 

Generally ive noticed that this thread and the Hallucinatory Section is where i generally am, always good time's here and their.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks like Pop got the ban he was looking for lol...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 27, 2011)

Lol, damn. prolly just 10 days


----------



## theexpress (Apr 27, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5651009]Looks like Pop got the ban he was looking for lol...[/QUOTE]

yeah thats weak..... im sure its only a 10 day ban.... ive had like 8 lf those total to date........


----------



## wooly baba (Apr 27, 2011)

Weak shit, how do you even get banned?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 27, 2011)

damn that does suck i wonder who issued it


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 27, 2011)

It was FDD, Pops just wouldn't drop some argument so he got banned for 10 days. But its his own fault cause he asked for it, he even said it on one of his replies to FDD that he hopes he gets banned for the shit he was saying lol...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 27, 2011)

he'll be back. funny thing is i never knew pops or anybodyt on this thread really posted outside of it. fuck fdd


----------



## theexpress (Apr 27, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5651349]It was FDD, Pops just wouldn't drop some argument so he got banned for 10 days. But its his own fault cause he asked for it, he even said it on one of his replies to FDD that he hopes he gets banned for the shit he was saying lol...[/QUOTE]

fade is cool, BUT IM NOT HAPPY WITH HIM BANNING POPLARS.... then flip side pops shoulda just dropped the issue.... he should have learned from my mistakes lol....... POPLARS WHEN YOU SEE THIS POST REMEBER TO CHILL!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 27, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> damn that does suck i wonder who issued it


my partner is holding nutts to that slh........ says it smells like lemon pez candy.... ima have to check her out in the comming days..... she is 23 days in and budding heavily... he said it was ahead in bloom of all the other strains in bloom with it........ chillberry has howak said is smelling lemony to but slightly more faint then the slh...... 15 clones are fully rooted of slh and more to come going outside....... ima be putting out 5 or so sk bubba clones that about a foot tall out soon


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 27, 2011)

theexpress said:


> my partner is holding nutts to that slh........ says it smells like lemon pez candy.... ima have to check her out in the comming days..... she is 23 days in and budding heavily... he said it was ahead in bloom of all the other strains in bloom with it........ chillberry has howak said is smelling lemony to but slightly more faint then the slh...... 15 clones are fully rooted of slh and more to come going outside....... ima be putting out 5 or so sk bubba clones that about a foot tall out soon


I'd fully agree with that description. I love that shit, it's truly a rock star in the growroom. Not the biggest yielder, but not bad. I'd describe it more like a lemonhead than pez, but whatever. It buds fast, has an open structure that allows good light penetration, and even the pistils have trichs. It's a staple of mine.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 27, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> I'd fully agree with that description. I love that shit, it's truly a rock star in the growroom. Not the biggest yielder, but not bad. I'd describe it more like a lemonhead than pez, but whatever. It buds fast, has an open structure that allows good light penetration, and even the pistils have trichs. It's a staple of mine.


he said the pistils are more a yellow color then white..... how long u bloom her for usually


----------



## wooly baba (Apr 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;FPzfbG6VSc0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPzfbG6VSc0&feature=player_embedded&has_verified=1[/video]
fucking epic


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 27, 2011)

theexpress said:


> he said the pistils are more a yellow color then white..... how long u bloom her for usually


Eh, disagree on the pistils, mine are pretty damn white. The entire buds look white until they start dying off. I flower mine for 9-10 weeks, but there have been a few times I've let them go longer. It really is a great plant if you get the right pheno, it isn't as tall as you'd think for it being a haze hybrid and it's very easy to train.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 27, 2011)

theexpress said:


> he said the pistils are more a yellow color then white..... how long u bloom her for usually


9-10 weeks


----------



## theexpress (Apr 27, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> 9-10 weeks


10 is stretching it... if its 9 i will personally throw some outside to.. hommie is either way... and to wolverine the hairs are still white in that they dont have that crisp look its only 3.5 weeks but my boy says they have a yellowishness to them.. i havent seen it personally but i will check it out when i can.......


----------



## theexpress (Apr 27, 2011)

some sour diesel nugget........ reeeeeks....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 27, 2011)

older pick of sourkush diesel pheno... we were battleing high ass summer temps thats why some leaves lil crisp.... smoked good still


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 28, 2011)

theexpress said:


> some sour diesel nugget........ reeeeeks....


Mmmmmmm.... That's still my overall favorite strain, if it's the original clone only version that is (which it looks like it is). I'd love to swap cuts, but there's the whole reality thing going on...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 28, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Here's my latest. Sour Kush (Sour D X Sage X Larry OG)... Took just over 9 weeks to finish. Smoke and smell is great.
> 
> View attachment 1573158View attachment 1573159View attachment 1573160View attachment 1573161View attachment 1573162View attachment 1573163


probably wayy more sativa.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 28, 2011)

theexpress said:


> older pick of sourkush diesel pheno... we were battleing high ass summer temps thats why some leaves lil crisp.... smoked good still


Dammit Chitown i could look at a hundred different pic's of the sk and still be surprised at it's greatness... Kudos bro!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 28, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Dammit Chitown i could look at a hundred different pic's of the sk and still be surprised at it's greatness... Kudos bro!


thats a shady ass pick of it.... burnt leaves and shit we got overkill vent now!!!! cant even see all the kief from that old ass cellfone pic


----------



## theexpress (Apr 28, 2011)

its time to be cheesey........ i love yall man.. love this site... ive changed during my time here.... im going threw some thangs inlife and thank god/whoever up there i got this site to keep my mind off shit and keep me entertained, and level headed.... it sux that ive helped people start and operate bigger warehouse grows and dont have a warehouse of my own.... someday.... someday soon...... gotta save every penny..

thank you all.. evenm da haters cuzz its entertaining to me to hate back..


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 28, 2011)

Good stuff man, and I agree. I stop in here when things are so hectic I can't think straight, it helps keep me focused. And I know what you mean about helping others get their op's going, even to the extent that I cut my own throat in the process but that's just how I am. I like to help.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 28, 2011)

Ayo Chi, the homie Pops is at the Club, want's you to hit him up other there.


----------



## jeb5304 (Apr 28, 2011)

hey howak heres my auto grow 9 weeks in. [video=youtube;PvdhgAGiTeA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvdhgAGiTeA[/video] i like autos myself and im a very experienced smoker. im always dabbin so it takes a lot to get me ripped. i think autos have come a long way in potency and taste in the last 2 years.


----------



## howak47 (Apr 28, 2011)

hey check out this glass blower hes bad ass the eyeworm (2nd set in the video) is mine i should have it saturday or monday these are the 1st dabber/dish sets he has ever made great prices he also has a website with all his other glass
[youtube]LQcRqJov4oY[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 28, 2011)

Damn, thats way legit, the first set was pretty cool too


----------



## theexpress (Apr 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZkfrN9297U&feature=related


----------



## howak47 (Apr 29, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5658297]Damn, thats way legit, the first set was pretty cool too [/QUOTE]
yea i was goin to get the 1st set to but i went with the 2nd set the 1st set is $10 cheaper and its 5inch long the eyeworm is 6inch long i will have it tomorrow will make a video using it when it gets here


----------



## howak47 (Apr 29, 2011)

[youtube]h4HU7Shabm4[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Apr 30, 2011)

sourkush pix comming next week.... possible on plant superlemon haze pix comming to


----------



## theexpress (May 1, 2011)

blazed has hell on some bubba sk!!!!!!!! its been a while


----------



## howak47 (May 1, 2011)

[youtube]zRKiORREW4I[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 1, 2011)

haha, u buyin all this stuff howak. u should buy a pitbullpuppy from me to guard all that stuff.


----------



## theexpress (May 1, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]zRKiORREW4I[/youtube]


lol you stay buying some new shit!

dude im gone off that sk bubba!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i waked and baked now i fucked up my whole day..


----------



## howak47 (May 1, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> haha, u buyin all this stuff howak. u should buy a pitbullpuppy from me to guard all that stuff.


 hahaha iam good on the dogs also i got 2 but not pit but they guard pretty good one of them is a german sheperd / rottweiler mix


----------



## howak47 (May 1, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol you stay buying some new shit!
> 
> dude im gone off that sk bubba!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i waked and baked now i fucked up my whole day..


 hahah i love nice new glass and this guys prices are unbeatable 
hell yea .... i stil got 2 nice bags of sk i may smoke some tonight


----------



## howak47 (May 1, 2011)

just got done puttin 4 plants outside i put 1 blue monshine,2 unknown sativa x sourkush and 1 weak looking sourpower so far i will put more out in about 1week or so just want to see what these are going to do 3 are in pots and i planted one in the ground


----------



## howak47 (May 1, 2011)

[youtube]L9h6ad8KN-c[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (May 1, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]L9h6ad8KN-c[/youtube]


great to see u posting regualry...... cant wait for my lil hommie poplars to get back!!! free poplars!!!

howak though most people will say not to top autos such has lowryder, easyryder, bluestreak, ect. i would top your auto cuzz its sativa dom... i dont think it will be done in no 60 days like the ones i previously mentioned... so therefore it would prosper from being topped...i thinnk the haze side of things will give it enough veg time and flower stretch to get some kind of justice from topping... do a test top one leave the other has is....


----------



## theexpress (May 1, 2011)

yall heard this hear first!!!!! them niggaz killed bin ladin


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (May 2, 2011)

jesus it's been quiet over here huh


----------



## poplars (May 2, 2011)

yeah because I was fuckin banned.... but hey I'm gonna keep it quiet, just came back to let you guys know that....

I'm pretty much only keeping this account around to obtain good genetics from the popularity of this site... which is a gift as much as it is a curse..which is why I will not be participating really. I'll still posts pics every now and then but you're not gonna see a complete journal from me this year, the give a fuck has been sapped from me for the most part and now I have to redirect what little give a fuck I have left to things that /actually/ matter....


----------



## wooly baba (May 2, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yall heard this hear first!!!!! them niggaz killed bin ladin


Blocka Blocka Blocka cut his fuckin head off and put it on a pike in DC.


----------



## "SICC" (May 2, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]h4HU7Shabm4[/youtube]


I think you're addicted to glass homie lol


----------



## theexpress (May 2, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah because I was fuckin banned.... but hey I'm gonna keep it quiet, just came back to let you guys know that....
> 
> I'm pretty much only keeping this account around to obtain good genetics from the popularity of this site... which is a gift as much as it is a curse..which is why I will not be participating really. I'll still posts pics every now and then but you're not gonna see a complete journal from me this year, the give a fuck has been sapped from me for the most part and now I have to redirect what little give a fuck I have left to things that /actually/ matter....


im smoking on that bubba sk lil hommie right there with ya..... and im about to go smoke a another bowl and fuck this thick ass latina in the ass!!!!!! CHI CHIGGITY CHOO CHOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## theexpress (May 2, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5671938]I think you're addicted to glass homie lol[/QUOTE]

stop buy later nigga i got a whole fridge fulla miller!!!


----------



## poplars (May 2, 2011)

theexpress said:


> im smoking on that bubba sk lil hommie right there with ya..... and im about to go smoke a another bowl and fuck this thick ass latina in the ass!!!!!! CHI CHIGGITY CHOO CHOOOOOOOOOO


oi I'v ebeen making quite the storm in toke n talk go check it out im like a hurricane


----------



## theexpress (May 2, 2011)

once i get this camera i got yall niggas on pix..... better get it soon cuzz this sk flippin like pancakes......


----------



## poplars (May 2, 2011)

theexpress said:


> once i get this camera i got yall niggas on pix..... better get it soon cuzz this sk flippin like pancakes......


lookin forward to it... I've been getting super stoned off of green bubba sk every night... I love it so much.


----------



## wooly baba (May 2, 2011)

pops, when you are referring to the GREEN bubba sk, is the green a dif pheno or is that just what your callin it? just wonderin


----------



## poplars (May 2, 2011)

wooly baba said:


> pops, when you are referring to the GREEN bubba sk, is the green a dif pheno or is that just what your callin it? just wonderin


it's a slightly different pheno of the bubba pheno... the high is much stonier and more sedative... with a dramatic creeper.

the purple bubba is more in the head with a nice mix of body and it hits you way faster.still very very indica.


----------



## theexpress (May 2, 2011)

the sourkush has been treating me very well my friends......... its putting the reg. bubba from cali to shame in the potency department... no lie dog!


----------



## poplars (May 2, 2011)

theexpress said:


> the sourkush has been treating me very well my friends......... its putting the reg. bubba from cali to shame in the potency department... no lie dog!


 fo sho it's always my goto night time bud


----------



## theexpress (May 3, 2011)

poplars said:


> fo sho it's always my goto night time bud


im bouts to go nighty night... catch yall tommorow


----------



## poplars (May 3, 2011)

where them sour kush pics man been waitin!


----------



## poplars (May 3, 2011)

here's the pic of all those sativa seeds that I'm very certain are the sativa I grew 2 years ago... I had like 90+ seeds of thi sshit... 


when you compare these seeds to the indica seeds I usually have, these are more round, and smaller with a pattern I noticed was on those philipine sativa seeds that guy sent me.

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/IMG_2828.jpg


----------



## theexpress (May 3, 2011)

poplars said:


> where them sour kush pics man been waitin!


 
i dont have a camera


----------



## poplars (May 3, 2011)

you know chitown I think the green bubba pheno that has the creeper effect is the true bubba pheno that you rave about.


I think the purple pheno I got may be slightly different as the high is a lot headier... and the buds are smaller, maybe it could be a more diesel dominant high... interesting


but that confuses me because it looked and seemed like the bubba pheno... there are obviously a few more phenos to sour kush than I first thought.... hopefully I got the stoney ass bubba pheno this year, I'm bettin I did.


lol scratch that ranting this is a hell of an indica it just has more head to it then the green bubba... my buddy says the green bubba makes his arms and legs feel heavy, I don't get this effect but this is consistent with what you say chitown, which lead me to believe that the green bubba creeper super sedative go to sleep shit is the classic bubba pheno you know and love.

my buddy also says that instead of the purple bubba effecting the arms and legs like the green bubba, its just the legs and the back (oddly enough.) so there may be some slight differences and trippy highs within this strain.


----------



## theexpress (May 3, 2011)

poplars said:


> you know chitown I think the green bubba pheno that has the creeper effect is the true bubba pheno that you rave about.
> 
> 
> I think the purple pheno I got may be slightly different as the high is a lot headier... and the buds are smaller, maybe it could be a more diesel dominant high... interesting
> ...


the sk bubba is crippling me lol.... my eyelids feel like they being weighted down with 10 pound weights


----------



## poplars (May 4, 2011)

theexpress said:


> the sk bubba is crippling me lol.... my eyelids feel like they being weighted down with 10 pound weights


 yep I love that bro dude if you ever made a tincture out of it it will make you feel like that instantly, then you get higher!!!


----------



## theexpress (May 4, 2011)

fuck lets try this again... sourkush bubba nugget....


----------



## poplars (May 4, 2011)

theexpress said:


> fuck lets try this again... sourkush bubba nugget....



what son I thought I was looking in my own jar for a second!!! except the hairs are a lil more orange 

fuck y eah!


----------



## poplars (May 4, 2011)

so bro my tincture of sour kush is finished... the one with the hash in it...


I took a full shot diluted and man I'm starting to feel super high and it's not even the 1 hour mark... kinda scary


----------



## poplars (May 5, 2011)

well that tincture didn't have the same make my eyes feel like 10 pound weights at first effect.

but I"m still happy with it, very stoney effects and will mix with late night cannabis very well 

next one is going to be made out of 100% sour kush small buds hand ground leaving only a half inch of everclear above it within the mason jar.


----------



## theexpress (May 5, 2011)

i need a gangsta ass camera like howak...... my pix just dont come out has good...... what kinda cam u got howak


----------



## theexpress (May 5, 2011)

i love me some sk......... my clientel do to


----------



## poplars (May 5, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i love me some sk......... my clientel do to


 hell yeeaahhh sk every night


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 5, 2011)

anybody here right now?


----------



## poplars (May 5, 2011)

im here getting stoned son


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 5, 2011)

ya me too, real stoned off some kush i harvested while back


----------



## theexpress (May 7, 2011)

wake n bake.... the sk way......


----------



## Michael Phelps (May 8, 2011)

What's good Chitown, how you been? 

Fuck man the last couple days have sucked hella bad, ripped my grow cab down... Im done until i can finally move out to Colorado which will hopefully be within these next 6 months..


----------



## theexpress (May 8, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> What's good Chitown, how you been?
> 
> Fuck man the last couple days have sucked hella bad, ripped my grow cab down... Im done until i can finally move out to Colorado which will hopefully be within these next 6 months..


i been up and down.. had some personal problems i had to focus more on..... im trying to get out to michigan


----------



## Michael Phelps (May 8, 2011)

Damn well i hope all that shit is going well now.. Word best of luck on that venture, im sure the SK will devastate the Michigan area. I have 2 friends working a club out in Colorado and they said they would let me know if anything opens up so hopefully that can work out. My buddy said that any nugs that fall on the ground just get swept away so he's been going home with a healthy sack of dank nugs everyday haha.


----------



## poplars (May 8, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Damn well i hope all that shit is going well now.. Word best of luck on that venture, im sure the SK will devastate the Michigan area. I have 2 friends working a club out in Colorado and they said they would let me know if anything opens up so hopefully that can work out. My buddy said that any nugs that fall on the ground just get swept away so he's been going home with a healthy sack of dank nugs everyday haha.


 I'd collect all those nugs, water cure them, dry them out, then hand grind it and put it in a mason jar until it's 80% full, then fill with 151 proof alcohol and bam badass tincture in 3 weeks in a warm dark place (don't let ti get too hot, or it'll change the high in a bad way. just gotta stay /warm/ not hot to your face.. it should feel a /little/ bit warmer than your face. 

pretty legit way of using buds you wouldn't really want to smoke.


----------



## highflyby (May 8, 2011)

howak47 said:


> what up where u been?


Shit man, went on yet another hiatus....been busy moving to a better state....still not as west as I need to be....but soon my friend....soon

good to see ya'll still rockin this shit, I'm back for good this time


----------



## poplars (May 8, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i been up and down.. had some personal problems i had to focus more on..... im trying to get out to michigan


you'll make it buddy.


on a side note I have over 25 sativa seeds growing!!!!

they are most definitely the same gangly sativa I grew 2 years ago that had an epic high and great yeilds... I'm so fucking happy. I got other sativa genetics from another kind person on here that I may throw into the gene pool at some point too.

but so far the sativas I've seen first leaves that are way thinner than indica's first leaves so I'm very stoked, I'm not sure if I want to cull out all the ones with fatter leaves or if I should let them grow out to say the 5th stage before I make any decisions....


----------



## poplars (May 8, 2011)

highflyby said:


> Shit man, went on yet another hiatus....been busy moving to a better state....still not as west as I need to be....but soon my friend....soon
> 
> good to see ya'll still rockin this shit, I'm back for good this time


nice maybe this place will start becomming like it once was... not likely but one can always hope...


----------



## highflyby (May 8, 2011)

poplars said:


> nice maybe this place will start becomming like it once was... not likely but one can always hope...


I don't see why not....a bunch of old school mother fuckers....and good weed...what could go wrong.

Im blowin on some fuckin FIRE trainwreck right now


----------



## poplars (May 8, 2011)

highflyby said:


> I don't see why not....a bunch of old school mother fuckers....and good weed...what could go wrong.
> 
> Im blowin on some fuckin FIRE trainwreck right now


trainwreck eh? you should post some pics. indoo or outdooo?


----------



## highflyby (May 8, 2011)

poplars said:


> trainwreck eh? you should post some pics. indoo or outdooo?


LOL Outdooooooooooooo

er....I think...pics in a minute...


----------



## poplars (May 8, 2011)

cool already blazed out on sativa but this day is going to shit it seems so I'm gonna bust out the sour kush tincture...


----------



## jeb5304 (May 8, 2011)

hyde that you? the trainwrek and avi give it away


----------



## poplars (May 8, 2011)

time to drink down th is gnar ass drink... I will be super stoned within the next 2 hours.../.


----------



## highflyby (May 8, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> hyde that you? the trainwrek and avi give it away











hahaha I just love that pic....yeah its me man.....always the bringer of more cowbell


----------



## highflyby (May 8, 2011)

poplars said:


> trainwreck eh? you should post some pics. indoo or outdooo?


----------



## theexpress (May 8, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Damn well i hope all that shit is going well now.. Word best of luck on that venture, im sure the SK will devastate the Michigan area. I have 2 friends working a club out in Colorado and they said they would let me know if anything opens up so hopefully that can work out. My buddy said that any nugs that fall on the ground just get swept away so he's been going home with a healthy sack of dank nugs everyday haha.


lol im not too good to smoke some floor weed..lol id be dropping big colas on purpose like sorry lolol


----------



## theexpress (May 8, 2011)

highflyby said:


>


yeah thats some outdoor.... looks like its smokin doe.. wassup dued?


----------



## theexpress (May 8, 2011)

poplars said:


> cool already blazed out on sativa but this day is going to shit it seems so I'm gonna bust out the sour kush tincture...


pour a lil sk tincture out for me lol


----------



## highflyby (May 8, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yeah thats some outdoor.... looks like its smokin doe.. wassup dued?


chillin man....enjoyin my weekend, whats been crackin with you chi


----------



## poplars (May 8, 2011)

theexpress said:


> pour a lil sk tincture out for me lol


 oh you bet bro haha

its way better to make this shit out of small buds than hash... but man I took 1 shot of it 2 hours ago and I blazed some sour kush bubba purp and I'm floatin away atm.


very nice bud hfb reminds me of this bud my buddy grew called sweet pea, a local strain.


----------



## theexpress (May 8, 2011)

highflyby said:


> chillin man....enjoyin my weekend, whats been crackin with you chi


smoking good on my sk finally...... tryna enjoy life a lil


----------



## howak47 (May 8, 2011)

update video 
[youtube]g0OHO8gdqZw[/youtube]


----------



## The Snowman (May 8, 2011)

nice and green, they look good man!!


----------



## "SICC" (May 8, 2011)

Lookin good homie, it should be fine to start the flowering nutes on the autos.


----------



## Michael Phelps (May 9, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol im not too good to smoke some floor weed..lol id be dropping big colas on purpose like sorry lolol


Yeah no shit hahaha. 

Id save it all up and make a shit ton of BHO.


----------



## theexpress (May 9, 2011)

damn im almost out of sourkush... i gotta cop some sour d and l.a. confidential... i hate paying street prices for weed... fuck


----------



## poplars (May 9, 2011)

theexpress said:


> damn im almost out of sourkush... i gotta cop some sour d and l.a. confidential... i hate paying street prices for weed... fuck


 already!?!?! fuck brooo that sucks ass..........


----------



## wooly baba (May 9, 2011)

just got a zip of bubba, fuck my brain i can barely type after 2 huge bags. look what this dude is doing in your state chi,

US Congressman Mark Kirk, a Republican and current member of the Senate from Illinois, introduced legislation to increase the penalties for selling kush.[4] The High-Potency Marijuana Sentencing Enhancement Act of 2009 (H.R. 284[5] would increase the penalties for the possession with intent to distribute, manufacture, importation and exportation to maximum fines of $1 million for an individual and $5 million for a group, with a maximum sentence of 25 years from the standard sentencing for marijuana which calls for a maximum fine of $250,000 for an individual, $1 million for a group and up to five years in prison.[6] Kirk said that as kush may sell for up to $600 (USD) per ounce these increases are justified, saying that "if you can make as much money selling pot as cocaine, you should face the same penalties." [6]

How the fuck would they know if it is kush?


----------



## theexpress (May 9, 2011)

poplars said:


> already!?!?! fuck brooo that sucks ass..........


yup... it was real fun while it lasted.. no more sk for months now.. next cropping will be slh, chillberry, and og18 {from bagseed}...... im jonesin to put the ghs bubba x sk into bloom, and sourpower into bloom to... they gotta be sexed first they sexing now.... also clones gotta be cut..... bluewidow, one tahoe og, one abusive og, all vegging out..... too bad the corleone kush, chem valley kush, and sour og never cracked...


----------



## theexpress (May 9, 2011)

wooly baba said:


> just got a zip of bubba, fuck my brain i can barely type after 2 huge bags. look what this dude is doing in your state chi,
> 
> US Congressman Mark Kirk, a Republican and current member of the Senate from Illinois, introduced legislation to increase the penalties for selling kush.[4] The High-Potency Marijuana Sentencing Enhancement Act of 2009 (H.R. 284[5] would increase the penalties for the possession with intent to distribute, manufacture, importation and exportation to maximum fines of $1 million for an individual and $5 million for a group, with a maximum sentence of 25 years from the standard sentencing for marijuana which calls for a maximum fine of $250,000 for an individual, $1 million for a group and up to five years in prison.[6] Kirk said that as kush may sell for up to $600 (USD) per ounce these increases are justified, saying that "if you can make as much money selling pot as cocaine, you should face the same penalties." [6]
> 
> How the fuck would they know if it is kush?


lol they know its kush when im smoking it... this shit will never pass.. in this state ubder 2.5 grams of weed, hash, hash oil=all the same 75$ ticket.... anything under 30 grams possession is misdemeaner.... wether it be reg weed, kush, hash, hash oil....


----------



## poplars (May 9, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yup... it was real fun while it lasted.. no more sk for months now.. next cropping will be slh, chillberry, and og18 {from bagseed}...... im jonesin to put the ghs bubba x sk into bloom, and sourpower into bloom to... they gotta be sexed first they sexing now.... also clones gotta be cut..... bluewidow, one tahoe og, one abusive og, all vegging out..... too bad the corleone kush, chem valley kush, and sour og never cracked...


oh well you'll still sleep well at night 


I'm super stoned on sour kush tincture and I'm about to hit up the bubba pheno


----------



## theexpress (May 10, 2011)

wake and bake on pretty much last bit of sk today..... wish i just has pounds of this stuff lieing around.... maybe in the fall lol


----------



## poplars (May 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> wake and bake on pretty much last bit of sk today..... wish i just has pounds of this stuff lieing around.... maybe in the fall lol


 shit I"m still all stoney-eyed the next morning after that tincture lmfao... couldn't imagine starting my day with sour kush...

sativa all day till the afternoon/evening!


----------



## poplars (May 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> wake and bake on pretty much last bit of sk today..... wish i just has pounds of this stuff lieing around.... maybe in the fall lol


 you know I got yuo on those beans bro, got a male still alive (a bubba male at that.) and I pollinated a female that got tricked into flowering, it's coming back out of it but it should produce seeds in the process.

I also still have the saved pollen from about 3 weeks ago when I was collecting pollen off of that diesel male. I'll likely keep a male clone alive of the sk so I can make fresh pollen to pollinate when the plants are ready to take it outdoors.


----------



## theexpress (May 10, 2011)

poplars said:


> you know I got yuo on those beans bro, got a male still alive (a bubba male at that.) and I pollinated a female that got tricked into flowering, it's coming back out of it but it should produce seeds in the process.
> 
> I also still have the saved pollen from about 3 weeks ago when I was collecting pollen off of that diesel male. I'll likely keep a male clone alive of the sk so I can make fresh pollen to pollinate when the plants are ready to take it outdoors.


and thats why i love u... cuzz you rplenish my sk stock with fat outdoor f5's!!!


----------



## poplars (May 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> and thats why i love u... cuzz you rplenish my sk stock with fat outdoor f5's!!!


 yep they're gonna be epic... dunno if my pollen I stored will last so I'm keeping a male clone just in case 


gonna be hitting up the sour kush tincture again tonight... gotta have some fun sometime!


by the way my water is back, dunno if I told you guys but I was living without running water for about 3 weeks... truly changed me as a person... now I'm very thrilled to have it back...haha


someone sent me some seeds in one of those glass seed cases, I will use that most likely to send the sk seeds your way when the time comes.


----------



## theexpress (May 10, 2011)

i found a bean in my sk........ i dont think its an s1..1.. my partner mwas running some supposed white widow that herm a lil... i think i have a sk x w.w. bean.... its the smallest most viable bean i have ever seen. its soo tiny and tiger striped!


----------



## highflyby (May 10, 2011)

dope. Plant it :]


----------



## theexpress (May 10, 2011)

highflyby said:


> dope. Plant it :]


maybe i will............


----------



## poplars (May 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> maybe i will............


 yeah if anything you got a security seed that you could re-expose a super dank strain from.

which reminds me I have 3 of my NL I grew last year crossed with sour kush...not sure if I want to grow them or not...


----------



## theexpress (May 10, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah if anything you got a security seed that you could re-expose a super dank strain from.
> 
> which reminds me I have 3 of my NL I grew last year crossed with sour kush...not sure if I want to grow them or not...


those nuggs will be rock hard!!!!! my partner better get them clones to me soon its fucking hot here..... if not ima have to grow from seed.... for sure 6 tahoe og kush going out plus the one cali hash plant i already got out.... im not gonna yield has much from seed plus gonna have to deal with males... i dont wanna dig unnessessary holes and shit...... carry extra water for males..... plus it takes long to get bigger plants from seed...... i would much rather throw out bubba sk clones that are 14 inches tall now!


----------



## poplars (May 10, 2011)

actually on second thought I'm not gona germ those beans... I had a sativa seed that got crossed with a master kush... well I got the master kush pheno.. I will take a pic of the plant later, super fat leaves... I'm going to cross it with sour kush


----------



## poplars (May 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> those nuggs will be rock hard!!!!! my partner better get them clones to me soon its fucking hot here..... if not ima have to grow from seed.... for sure 6 tahoe og kush going out plus the one cali hash plant i already got out.... im not gonna yield has much from seed plus gonna have to deal with males... i dont wanna dig unnessessary holes and shit...... carry extra water for males..... plus it takes long to get bigger plants from seed...... i would much rather throw out bubba sk clones that are 14 inches tall now!


 nice looks like you'll have a nice year I hope everything goes smoothly... easy to keep males inside imo and well worth it, I'm planning on keeping clones of all my shit and making sure my buddy keeps clones of his stuff too (the dude who gets all those epic clones...) so it's gonna be an epic year for breeding bro!


----------



## howak47 (May 11, 2011)

SICC";5698400]Lookin good homie said:


> nice and green, they look good man!!


thanks 



theexpress said:


> wake and bake on pretty much last bit of sk today..... wish i just has pounds of this stuff lieing around.... maybe in the fall lol


hahah yea wish i had a ton of it layin around to lol i still have 7 grams put back in a small safe i have along with a couple bags of bubbakush and blue cheese but its runnin out fast had to cut the few people i was sellin it to off till i get another harvest but i got like 8 outside 3 bluemoonshines 2 sourpowers and 3 of the unknown sativa x sourkush


----------



## howak47 (May 11, 2011)

i may try to get some pics of my outdoor plants up soon i just dont want to make a video of that yet they are not that big yet only a little over 1ft each i think and one is a runt lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 11, 2011)

g'luck on the outdoor howak. stay safe wit' that.


----------



## howak47 (May 11, 2011)

[youtube]s1J5TnWgyzY&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (May 12, 2011)

howak47 said:


> thanks sicc yea i just strated the flower nutrients on them the day this was filmed
> 
> thanks
> 
> hahah yea wish i had a ton of it layin around to lol i still have 7 grams put back in a small safe i have along with a couple bags of bubbakush and blue cheese but its runnin out fast had to cut the few people i was sellin it to off till i get another harvest but i got like 8 outside 3 bluemoonshines 2 sourpowers and 3 of the unknown sativa x sourkush


yeah sometimes u gotta think about yourself first... lol your gonna have a great fall man... you gonna have some pounds at end of this year..


----------



## theexpress (May 12, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]s1J5TnWgyzY&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]


lol man i wished you live down the street from me!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 12, 2011)

Lol @ the rep chi. ever since this like thing i aint repped much. it still say i gotta spread lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 12, 2011)

poplars said:


> nice looks like you'll have a nice year I hope everything goes smoothly... easy to keep males inside imo and well worth it, I'm planning on keeping clones of all my shit and making sure my buddy keeps clones of his stuff too (the dude who gets all those epic clones...) so it's gonna be an epic year for breeding bro!


 . 
if ur gonna perfect breeding. i'd do it indoors, outdoors would take to long to do it proper. plus in ur area im sure theres stray pollen floatin around.


----------



## poplars (May 12, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> .
> if ur gonna perfect breeding. i'd do it indoors, outdoors would take to long to do it proper. plus in ur area im sure theres stray pollen floatin around.


nope no pollen floating around its not densely populated.

the main reason I want to breed outdoors is because of the resulting climatization, which will take the strain to a whole nother level

what makes you think I don't have the time to do it proper outdoors?


----------



## theexpress (May 12, 2011)

thanx to my boy ditty i am now the proud new owner of 8 tahoe og kush beans made fresh and with love, and one what looks to be feminized violater kush.....man i got all kinds of kush going....


----------



## theexpress (May 12, 2011)

poplars said:


> nope no pollen floating around its not densely populated.
> 
> the main reason I want to breed outdoors is because of the resulting climatization, which will take the strain to a whole nother level
> 
> what makes you think I don't have the time to do it proper outdoors?


i can tell you this much.... the outside sk beans i got from last year are fucking 3-4 times the size of the indoor f4's..... i wonder if they will start out fatter and with more vigor on account of that


----------



## poplars (May 12, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i can tell you this much.... the outside sk beans i got from last year are fucking 3-4 times the size of the indoor f4's..... i wonder if they will start out fatter and with more vigor on account of that


 I've noticed that plants that have had a few generations out in this area are very strong and very full of vigor. but with lots of emphasis on the strong part.

I'm hoping for a more intense high 

but whatever happens I"m going to put in the work and come out with a few epic strains in the end.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 13, 2011)

cannabis can change gene codes to climatize n such after 1 generation. just like canines do. 
i was speaking on time because breeding requires multiple plants. i only popped 20 of my lush f2's and people were saying that not enough for proper breeding. plus if your outside breeding would only happen once every year which means it would be years before your stabilized. now if you mean pollen slingin thats a different story.


----------



## poplars (May 13, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> cannabis can change gene codes to climatize n such after 1 generation. just like canines do.
> i was speaking on time because breeding requires multiple plants. i only popped 20 of my lush f2's and people were saying that not enough for proper breeding. plus if your outside breeding would only happen once every year which means it would be years before your stabilized. now if you mean pollen slingin thats a different story.


well sour kush is already quite a few steps towards stable so that's not gonna be very hard.

as for the others, I popped atleast 28 seeds of my sativa and I think that's enough. I'm basically going to be breeding like this: start from seed beginning of the year, get clones from such seeds put them outside, weeks before they're ready to flower take clones from each one, pollinate the ones you want to pollinate, then the resulting plants that meet your expectations you germ those seeds.

quite simple. I don't care how long it takes, I don't care if other people don't see it as proper, I bet whatever strains I come up with will be very satisfying.


and besides, don't yuo think it'd be worth it to put in the time? outdoors after all, is where cannabis was meant to be bred, I would assume almost all of the most dramatic changes that could result from inbreeding would happen outdoors over a span of years.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 13, 2011)

i feel you. i was really tryna talk you into doing an indoor grow.


----------



## poplars (May 13, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i feel you. i was really tryna talk you into doing an indoor grow.


lol I really don't have the space, I only have enough room to do a lil veg grow.. and even then my true passion is for the outdoor growing.

if climatization has that dramatic of effect in one generation, I can only imagine what it will do in 5 generations


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 13, 2011)

youll be amazed. the ability toi change gene codes and adapt is what has made cannabis such a survivor today.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 13, 2011)

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannaventure-seeds-sour-double-kush/prod_3334.html

Wonder what SK they used?


----------



## poplars (May 13, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannaventure-seeds-sour-double-kush/prod_3334.html
> 
> Wonder what SK they used?


looks pretty sativaish...

edit: lol they call it an elite strain.

wtf is elite anymore? just any average high grade strain now? lmfao. fuck that shit.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 13, 2011)

yea, elite aint what it was years ago. everything is crossed to an elite or a femmed clone only. they should work on auto elites and also bring sativa back in the game. i remember not too long ago haze's was the shit.


----------



## poplars (May 13, 2011)

yeah man people did fuck aroundtoo much and lost most of the dank sativa.

luckily there are people like me who are slowly bringing it back into the game... like I said I have around 30 seedlings of that sativa I grew 2 years ago.. it was fucking amazing.. they grew like vines and grew hella fuckin wide, couldn't walk in my garden lmfao.

very nice yeilder too for how epic this high is... I'm tellin you man sativa has much more enjoyable qualities than indica/afghani for the majority of the time.

me my buddy and 2 other people loaded up the biggest u-haul truck you can get (from a storage unit, furnature, electronics, valueables, etc.) 

we had to unload it after loading it, and not only were we dead but we had already been at it 3 hours.

so we vape up that sativa, after we vaped we unloaded the whole thing like it was NOTHING.

sativa is amazing.

i'm blazing some right now about to go do some work


----------



## Wolverine97 (May 13, 2011)

Word. I only smoke indicas when it's bed time.


----------



## "SICC" (May 13, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Word. I only smoke indicas when it's bed time.


I smoke Indica's all day and all night long


----------



## Wolverine97 (May 13, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5719640]I smoke Indica's all day and all night long [/QUOTE]

How do you function normally? They leave me with zero motivation or ambition to get anything done. Except G13 for some reason, that one doesn't bog me down too much.


----------



## "SICC" (May 13, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> How do you function normally? They leave me with zero motivation or ambition to get anything done. Except G13 for some reason, that one doesn't bog me down too much.


Shit i cant function normally with out it lol. All i smoke is indica or mostly indica strains. So i think its just something im used to now. Even at night when i smoke, its like it keeps me up instead of making me sleepy, but once i start coming down from the high thats when the knocc out power hits me  

Honestly i've never had a really strong sativa, when i first got medicated a long ass time ago, my first bowl was Fire OG and i've been hooked on Indica's ever since


----------



## poplars (May 13, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5719839]Shit i cant function normally with out it lol. All i smoke is indica or mostly indica strains. So i think its just something im used to now. Even at night when i smoke, its like it keeps me up instead of making me sleepy, but once i start coming down from the high thats when the knocc out power hits me  

Honestly i've never had a really strong sativa, when i first got medicated a long ass time ago, my first bowl was Fire OG and i've been hooked on Indica's ever since [/QUOTE]

well shit bro if you've never had a super strong sativa then you don't know what you're missing!!!!

I'm going to be breeding my sativa so maybe I'll hook you up with some seeds.


----------



## theexpress (May 13, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannaventure-seeds-sour-double-kush/prod_3334.html
> 
> Wonder what SK they used?


wasnt mine.... but i would still like my royalties due


----------



## theexpress (May 13, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5719640]I smoke Indica's all day and all night long [/QUOTE]

maaaaaaaaan i am compleate 100% agreement...... shit i smoke indicas soo much some of the milder indicas give me a sativa like buzz though they 100% indica... once in a while when a truely great sativa comes around i will partake... i have yet to find any sativa that keeps me higher then one hour... ive had sativa dom hybrids keep me high long but never no pure sativa,,


----------



## theexpress (May 13, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> How do you function normally? They leave me with zero motivation or ambition to get anything done. Except G13 for some reason, that one doesn't bog me down too much.


i get by just fine personally.... yeah i got that classic drained feeling but i can still get shit done.. like i can be high has hell on sourkush bubba and if you short change me on some money i will be high has hell off some high grade indica curb stompping niggaz...... i can still take care of my bizznes weathure im high off indica, yay yo, booze, w/e... dont matter


----------



## theexpress (May 13, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i get by just fine personally.... yeah i got that classic drained feeling but i can still get shit done.. like i can be high has hell on sourkush bubba and if you short change me on some money i will be high has hell off some high grade indica curb stompping niggaz...... i can still take care of my bizznes weathure im high off indica, yay yo, booze, w/e... dont matter


lol catch me gang bangin on the block tripping hard has hell on acid!!!!!! checking the stop sign and shit like "what you is nigga? you know were you at? sup with all that red you got on?" lmmfao


----------



## theexpress (May 13, 2011)

havent been to the lab in over 2 weeks but im sure my protege is handleing bizz... maybe since im confortable with yall cats i can arange some bloom pix for yall to see of the og#18, super lemon haze, and chillberries in bloom......


----------



## "SICC" (May 13, 2011)

Damn 2 weeks? i go crazy after not seeing my plants in 12 hours Lol


----------



## poplars (May 13, 2011)

theexpress said:


> maaaaaaaaan i am compleate 100% agreement...... shit i smoke indicas soo much some of the milder indicas give me a sativa like buzz though they 100% indica... once in a while when a truely great sativa comes around i will partake... i have yet to find any sativa that keeps me higher then one hour... ive had sativa dom hybrids keep me high long but never no pure sativa,,


 man my sativa from 2 years ago keeps me high for a good 2 hours, then the after effects are a good 1.5 hours after that and it's a general state of well being. 

I'll keep breeding it then I'll send some seeds your way.


----------



## theexpress (May 13, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5720131]Damn 2 weeks? i go crazy after not seeing my plants in 12 hours Lol[/QUOTE]

see i gotta guy for that..... i know there in good hands cuzz i spent the last 2 years plus grooming/traininng hommie.. and he was growing bud 3 years before i met him but his strains/knolidge wasnt up to par to what it is now... i do a weekly progress report or so and he can hit me up with any advice questions he needs...... its a very nice relationship...... if i only had 6 more guys with a similer relationship..... and not too mention we gonna kill it this year outside...... dont even ask for pix of those..... lol they carry heavy sentences.... well maybe i may let yall have a sneek peek.... but only cuzz i know yall niggaz... lol dont show nobody else


----------



## theexpress (May 13, 2011)

poplars said:


> man my sativa from 2 years ago keeps me high for a good 2 hours, then the after effects are a good 1.5 hours after that and it's a general state of well being.
> 
> I'll keep breeding it then I'll send some seeds your way.


throw some sk in that sativa and ill be glad to take some of those beans... also the sour bubba {ghs bubba x sk} is heavy sk influenced.... got the big ass wide leaves of both sk and ghs bubba but is more stocky /short/squat/ then the ghs bubba was... takes after the sk more.... those have been sexing for 8 days now shouldnt be long... hope one is female so we can cut some clones..... but yea has of now we got the following kush strains=chillberry, sourkush, sour bubba, sourpower, og#18,abusive og, tahoe og, violater kush.... ...... WE KEEP IT KUSHY!


----------



## poplars (May 13, 2011)

theexpress said:


> throw some sk in that sativa and ill be glad to take some of those beans... also the sour bubba {ghs bubba x sk} is heavy sk influenced.... got the big ass wide leaves of both sk and ghs bubba but is more stocky /short/squat/ then the ghs bubba was... takes after the sk more.... those have been sexing for 8 days now shouldnt be long... hope one is female so we can cut some clones..... but yea has of now we got the following kush strains=chillberry, sourkush, sour bubba, sourpower, og#18,abusive og, tahoe og, violater kush.... ...... WE KEEP IT KUSHY!


 sorry bro I'm not crossing that sativa with a kush under any circumstances, goes against my principals.

but if you want to cross them when you get them feel free.. but I'm thinking this sativa strain was already crossed with an indica long ago, has very fast flowering for a sativa, if you remember that year it almost finished completely with the other indicas.


----------



## theexpress (May 13, 2011)

poplars said:


> sorry bro I'm not crossing that sativa with a kush under any circumstances, goes against my principals.
> 
> but if you want to cross them when you get them feel free.. but I'm thinking this sativa strain was already crossed with an indica long ago, has very fast flowering for a sativa, if you remember that year it almost finished completely with the other indicas.


i havent tried it yet but you need to look into slh.... its a dank looking/smelling sativa has it grows,,, vegges fast, the pheno we rockin has almost no stretch in bloom and is looking to produce 16.9 oz. water bottle long nuggs that are almost has thick has that water bottle.. all this is on a less then 3 foot indoor plant.... cant wait to smoke it


----------



## theexpress (May 13, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i havent tried it yet but you need to look into slh.... its a dank looking/smelling sativa has it grows,,, vegges fast, the pheno we rockin has almost no stretch in bloom and is looking to produce 16.9 oz. water bottle long nuggs that are almost has thick has that water bottle.. all this is on a less then 3 foot indoor plant.... cant wait to smoke it


we need to veg some fucking monsters for 8 week veg cycle but at this point it would fuck up the perpetual...... id rather have slightly smaller yields more frequent then big ass harvest but not has frequent.... most clones we let veg until atleast like 18 inches and we pulling 3-4 oz a plant depending on strain... next run will be 18 plants under 3 1k watt lights..... other hps are being used to veg out theese fucking clones for outside.. along with a 430 watt sunblaze


----------



## poplars (May 13, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i havent tried it yet but you need to look into slh.... its a dank looking/smelling sativa has it grows,,, vegges fast, the pheno we rockin has almost no stretch in bloom and is looking to produce 16.9 oz. water bottle long nuggs that are almost has thick has that water bottle.. all this is on a less then 3 foot indoor plant.... cant wait to smoke it


idk bro I think if I find what I want in this sativa I'm gonna stick to it.

and if I remember right that slh had a ridiculously long flowering time, the sativa I have already has a relatively short flower time.

btw I got a buddy sending me more of those philipine sativa seeds, I will likely cross them with the sativa I grew 2 years ago to get something epic out of it


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 13, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i can tell you this much.... the outside sk beans i got from last year are fucking 3-4 times the size of the indoor f4's..... i wonder if they will start out fatter and with more vigor on account of that


sup homieslice. 

the outdoor beans are always much bigger than indoor beans in general. ...... so how you been holmes? it's been a long while


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> sup homieslice.
> 
> the outdoor beans are always much bigger than indoor beans in general. ...... so how you been holmes? it's been a long while


hahahahaha the doc wtf is up bruddah? where u been hideing?


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2011)

poplars said:


> idk bro I think if I find what I want in this sativa I'm gonna stick to it.
> 
> and if I remember right that slh had a ridiculously long flowering time, the sativa I have already has a relatively short flower time.
> 
> btw I got a buddy sending me more of those philipine sativa seeds, I will likely cross them with the sativa I grew 2 years ago to get something epic out of it


8-9 weeks on the pheno we got


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 14, 2011)

theexpress said:


> hahahahaha the doc wtf is up bruddah? where u been hideing?


cook county my nigga, cook county.lol. I just been busy working and stuff so no time to go on the computer. howz life been treating you lately dude? and howz my chinchilla doing? hahahahaha


----------



## Wolverine97 (May 14, 2011)

poplars said:


> idk bro I think if I find what I want in this sativa I'm gonna stick to it.
> 
> and if I remember right that slh had a ridiculously long flowering time, the sativa I have already has a relatively short flower time.
> 
> btw I got a buddy sending me more of those philipine sativa seeds, I will likely cross them with the sativa I grew 2 years ago to get something epic out of it


SLH is ten weeks flower, I've been running it for a little over a year now. It's great.


----------



## poplars (May 14, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> SLH is ten weeks flower, I've been running it for a little over a year now. It's great.


 yeah that sounds a lil too long for me.

I'm pretty happy with the sativa I have for now, I may use it as a baseline for future crosses with other sativa strains like SLH.... but I still haven't even ran it officially yet, so I gotta wait and see, everything I'm growing this year is already set in stone pretty much, can't really add anything else to the mix until next year, so from here on it's all breeding ideas.


----------



## Wolverine97 (May 14, 2011)

I know the feeling, I have to sort out 4-5 strains to get rid of because I can't make room for 15 strains in my current setup.


----------



## poplars (May 14, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> I know the feeling, I have to sort out 4-5 strains to get rid of because I can't make room for 15 strains in my current setup.


well I have plenty of room, just not enough scripts and I don't feel like being ballsy this year with a new sheriff in town.

they wont mess w/ me because they have to be called in first. but I only have room for 12 plants this year. 

so pretty much the arrangement atleast for my 6 holes will likely be 3 sour kush bubba, 2 sativa, and one midnight. I don't know what my mom will decide on, I'm sure she'll have atleast 1 or 2 sour kushes, probably a purple kush, and maybe a couple sativas. so it'll be an interesting year indeed. 


also me and my buddy have cleared out all the dirt I tilled out, so what I'm going to do is dig out all the good dirt from my holes that were already there, then I'm going to till down as deep as the tiller will go, to loosen the clay. then I'm going to redig the holes and put the dirt back in, then the 3.5 yards or so of dirt I'm going to buy I will put on top, so the plants will have around 8 inches of good dirt to grow very wide, 2 feet of depth in the existing holes, and then loose clay dirt even deeper than that .

gonna be pretty monsterous this year indeed.


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> cook county my nigga, cook county.lol. I just been busy working and stuff so no time to go on the computer. howz life been treating you lately dude? and howz my chinchilla doing? hahahahaha


hahahahaha cook county huh? shoulda called me up i woulda bonded you out.... the chinchilla is good... high has ever


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> SLH is ten weeks flower, I've been running it for a little over a year now. It's great.



there is 8-9 week phenos too


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2011)

poplars said:


> well I have plenty of room, just not enough scripts and I don't feel like being ballsy this year with a new sheriff in town.
> 
> they wont mess w/ me because they have to be called in first. but I only have room for 12 plants this year.
> 
> ...


cant wait for ur grow popz


----------



## Wolverine97 (May 14, 2011)

theexpress said:


> there is 8-9 week phenos too


I don't disagree, mine is harvestable after 8-9 weeks but doesn't reach its peak quality until ten. I haven't grown the indica pheno at all, only the hazy one.


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> I don't disagree, mine is harvestable after 8-9 weeks but doesn't reach its peak quality until ten. I haven't grown the indica pheno at all, only the hazy one.


the lemon skunk dom pheno is slightly more indica..... has almost no stretch when you switch over to 12/12 i fucking love that about it..... its at 5 weeks and 4 days today... and the slh has huge ass full looking nuggs...... the biggest buds outta the strains in bloom right now..... another 4 weeks and i will let yall know if its chitown approved or not...


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2011)

ayoooo dr.greenhorn!!! who u got man shane carwin or junior dos santos????? u already know were i stand


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 14, 2011)

theexpress said:


> ayoooo dr.greenhorn!!! who u got man shane carwin or junior dos santos????? u already know were i stand


jds, u pickin brock or cain?


----------



## poplars (May 14, 2011)

theexpress said:


> cant wait for ur grow popz


for sure bro everything is coming together it's pretty damn amazing!!!!

wont be long now, checking out the dirt on monday... we already have a hydrolic trailor that can hold abut 3.5 yards..

I calculated that I need around 4 yards of dirt. so that'll run me 200 bucks at 50 bucks a yard.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 14, 2011)

poplars said:


> for sure bro everything is coming together it's pretty damn amazing!!!!
> 
> wont be long now, checking out the dirt on monday... we already have a hydrolic trailor that can hold abut 3.5 yards..
> 
> I calculated that I need around 4 yards of dirt. so that'll run me 200 bucks at 50 bucks a yard.


 are you still holdin on to some of last years work? and how are ya lungs doin?


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> jds, u pickin brock or cain?


hell yeah i got jds i had him from the very beginning....... nothing is gonna stop buddy... brock pussed out.... carwin will get dropped to.... then cain will get dropped.... i dont think cain will be the same after that 90% tare in his shoulder


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> are you still holdin on to some of last years work? and how are ya lungs doin?


lol yeah im sure he got some sk and other shit left from last year


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 14, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol yeah im sure he got some sk and other shit left from last year


lol, pops coulda moved out here and made a quick 100,000 or more. lol @ 425 a oz


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 14, 2011)

he got big fist tho, and a heavy punch. but he sucks imo too. i was asking who u think will win out of brock lesnar versus cain tho


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> he got big fist tho, and a heavy punch. but he sucks imo too. i was asking who u think will win out of brock lesnar versus cain tho


cain would win again.. lesnar cant deal with them punches... wrestlers has issues with getting hit in the face except a few... dan henderson comes to mind... so does rampage jackson....


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2011)

throw back for my midwest/ dirty south niggaz..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqnCaaHnZN0&feature=related


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 14, 2011)

theexpress said:


> ayoooo dr.greenhorn!!! who u got man shane carwin or junior dos santos????? u already know were i stand


Carwin is a beast but I like dos Santos. He was cool as fuck on the show and is a really nice guy, who can kick some ass. I got dos Santos all da way.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 14, 2011)

lol i meant TUF 13 jds vs brock cuzo, my bad.


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol i meant TUF 13 jds vs brock cuzo, my bad.


u mean the tuf comp.? i donno i hope jds i think they tied has far has fights....... i cant wait to see cain v.s. jds man... jds gonna drop that vic. but cain will be back to challenge again.. those two studs da best at h.w. and im dieing to see jds v.s. overeem horse meat eatin ass... that glass jaw ass nigga be woofin too much


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 14, 2011)

lol nvm, i juss realized brock is hurt. wtf why the fuck they pick carwin to replace for?


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Carwin is a beast but I like dos Santos. He was cool as fuck on the show and is a really nice guy, who can kick some ass. I got dos Santos all da way.


lol finally we agree....... carwin got big power but a small gas tank.... sloppy ass boxing.... mediocre wrestling...... zero submission defense...... and comming off 2 surguries {back, shoulder} and aint been in a fight for a year wich he lost {to lesnar}..... i got jds round 1 ko/tko.... its gonna be fireworks.... carwin still has a punchers chance... but a very very small one... jds too quick man.... and has a solid chin {crocop, and nelson tested it and its solid}


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol nvm, i juss realized brock is hurt. wtf why the fuck they pick carwin to replace for?


because noone else in the ufc h.w. would made more sense.... even doe carwin is comming off a loss there is noone else....... carwin fought a bunch of cans before gonzaga and mir... and gonzago could won that fight...... he jagged it


----------



## howak47 (May 14, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol man i wished you live down the street from me!


 lol yea me to have that sk all the time lol


----------



## howak47 (May 14, 2011)

[youtube]xOY8GqSBEQ4[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2011)

cuzz if you fall while we runnin from da popo ima pick u up// need some hoes ima get you sucked// and try ny best not to let another motha fucka stick you up// ...... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8XwR4DR0XA&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2011)

howak47 said:


> lol yea me to have that sk all the time lol


ill keep you high........ after a month smoking with me your life is gonna seem like a never ending dream.....


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2011)

howak47 said:


> [youtube]xOY8GqSBEQ4[/youtube]


ok... has i though u had enough time that if u would have topped the auto haze they would have gotten some justice from that with there leggy asses... but to answer your question it wont hurt to do 12/12.. auto haze has u know will yield less... u trying to flower something out inside for some quicker smoke? if thats the case then sex everything under 12/12... cull your males... make another veg are to keep veggin known females untill you desire to put them out... and bud whatever u want in ur bloom tent.... i would put let the autos finish under 18/6 in veg area,, hope this helps


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 14, 2011)

on those autos, it will reduce your yield quite a bit. i had some on 12/12 and they didnt yield well but it was great smoke none the less


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 14, 2011)

what up CHI. havent posted in awhile. been busy setting up my medi garden


----------



## poplars (May 14, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> are you still holdin on to some of last years work? and how are ya lungs doin?


 shit bro I still have the year before last years work haha!!! my lungs are doiong pretty great man, as long as I don't overdo it, or breathe fireplace smoke or any bs like that you know.

I still have every strain from last year, haven't ran out of anything yet.


----------



## howak47 (May 15, 2011)

theexpress said:


> ill keep you high........ after a month smoking with me your life is gonna seem like a never ending dream.....


 just keep the beans supplied and i got us both on the smoke hahah i have felt like iam in a dream for the past year hahah that sk budder aint no joke


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 15, 2011)

poplars said:


> shit bro I still have the year before last years work haha!!! my lungs are doiong pretty great man, as long as I don't overdo it, or breathe fireplace smoke or any bs like that you know.
> 
> I still have every strain from last year, haven't ran out of anything yet.


 do you think over time the quality went down, well the potency really?


----------



## poplars (May 15, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> do you think over time the quality went down, well the potency really?


the flavor changed, the color changed, but the potency is nearly identical to what it was, and that's stored in plastic bags!!! I swear the trichombs themselves are preservative to the thc or other cannabinoids within it.

I'm storing all my stuff in jars now, but the stuff from 2 years ago still in bags is still very potent, so it must stay potent for years in jars I assume.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 15, 2011)

theexpress said:


> cuzz if you fall while we runnin from da popo ima pick u up// need some hoes ima get you sucked// and try ny best not to let another motha fucka stick you up// ...... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8XwR4DR0XA&feature=related


shit to live by.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 15, 2011)

poplars said:


> the flavor changed, the color changed, but the potency is nearly identical to what it was, and that's stored in plastic bags!!! I swear the trichombs themselves are preservative to the thc or other cannabinoids within it.
> 
> I'm storing all my stuff in jars now, but the stuff from 2 years ago still in bags is still very potent, so it must stay potent for years in jars I assume.


 cool, wish i could grow outdoor n get some poundage.


----------



## poplars (May 15, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> cool, wish i could grow outdoor n get some poundage.


yeah it's very satisfying, I couldn't imagine growing indoors after the experiences I've had with outdoor... it really is one of those things once you finally do it up /right/ you really realize how epic it is.

of course it depends on your climate, I'm blessed to live in an awesome climate for cannabis.


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2011)

ElectricPineapple said:


> what up CHI. havent posted in awhile. been busy setting up my medi garden


sup wassup!!!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 15, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/XivcgsiXcQA[/video]

i cant stand waka, and i be damn if i let a nigga film a music vid in my shyt. damn slobs.


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2011)

honer yall future champ!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHwjFeXdLxg&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2011)

lol they dont want it... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nu_H2EoZxdc&feature=related


----------



## howak47 (May 15, 2011)

man iam SO FUCKING PISSED I JUST RELIZED SOMEONE FUCKING STOLE MY GLOVE HASH AND MY ISO HASH THEY ARE BOTH GONE AND I WAS SAVING THEM I GOT A REAL GOOD IDEA WHO IT WAS THOUGH ........ DAMNIT THIS SUCKS ASS


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2011)

howak47 said:


> man iam SO FUCKING PISSED I JUST RELIZED SOMEONE FUCKING STOLE MY GLOVE HASH AND MY ISO HASH THEY ARE BOTH GONE AND I WAS SAVING THEM I GOT A REAL GOOD IDEA WHO IT WAS THOUGH ........ DAMNIT THIS SUCKS ASS


damn! you mean like a friend stole it, or family? that's fucked up!


----------



## poplars (May 16, 2011)

howak47 said:


> man iam SO FUCKING PISSED I JUST RELIZED SOMEONE FUCKING STOLE MY GLOVE HASH AND MY ISO HASH THEY ARE BOTH GONE AND I WAS SAVING THEM I GOT A REAL GOOD IDEA WHO IT WAS THOUGH ........ DAMNIT THIS SUCKS ASS


thats fucked up ghetto shit right there.


----------



## poplars (May 16, 2011)

but on a happier note, I am rollin in indica/afghani son.


my buddy has this potent afghan strain called shamrock special, then we have bubba kush. well I got 2 males from my buddy of both these strains, we're gonna keep seeds for both of them, and I can cross them into whatever I like 

so that's pretty much why I'm no longer looking for potent indicas... I feel like I'm already rollin in the best of the best of indica, now I gotta find the 'sour kush' of sativa


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 16, 2011)

poplars said:


> thats fucked up ghetto shit right there.


its not ghetto, that shit happens everywhere. u cant trust nobody nowadays. streets or burbs.


----------



## poplars (May 16, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> its not ghetto, that shit happens everywhere. u cant trust nobody nowadays. streets or burbs.


not really bro that's some ghetto shit, nobody has ever taken anything like that from my house, I have so much weed if you wanted some from me I'd hook you up with an 1/8th for free just for being cool about it. 

idk man I only hear of sketchy ass people like that in the city, out where I live it's a lot rarer that people actually take shit like that, only time I hear of that kinda shit is in the ghetto ass towns.


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2011)

howak47 said:


> man iam SO FUCKING PISSED I JUST RELIZED SOMEONE FUCKING STOLE MY GLOVE HASH AND MY ISO HASH THEY ARE BOTH GONE AND I WAS SAVING THEM I GOT A REAL GOOD IDEA WHO IT WAS THOUGH ........ DAMNIT THIS SUCKS ASS


thats waaaaaaaaaaaaaay fucked up bro....... i would confront that person


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 16, 2011)

poplars said:


> not really bro that's some ghetto shit, nobody has ever taken anything like that from my house, I have so much weed if you wanted some from me I'd hook you up with an 1/8th for free just for being cool about it.
> 
> idk man I only hear of sketchy ass people like that in the city, out where I live it's a lot rarer that people actually take shit like that, only time I hear of that kinda shit is in the ghetto ass towns.


 its all situational.cuz where im from if they aint got it and you do, they takin it. but really its just watchin who you sharin business wit.


----------



## howak47 (May 16, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> damn! you mean like a friend stole it, or family? that's fucked up!


 iam sure it was a friend and only 2 knows about but only 1 has been over since it got gone 



poplars said:


> not really bro that's some ghetto shit, nobody has ever taken anything like that from my house, I have so much weed if you wanted some from me I'd hook you up with an 1/8th for free just for being cool about it.
> 
> idk man I only hear of sketchy ass people like that in the city, out where I live it's a lot rarer that people actually take shit like that, only time I hear of that kinda shit is in the ghetto ass towns.


and you know thats the fucked up thing i always smoke with him and i even give nugs and shit away to friends when i got it like that but damn this is so shitty 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> its all situational.cuz where im from if they aint got it and you do, they takin it. but really its just watchin who you sharin business wit.


thats the fucking truth right there man i had stopped talking to everyone like 3 years ago all but like 2 friends and i only let one of them come over and stay or chill but now i relize its better to say fuck em all and trust no one but yourself !!!


----------



## howak47 (May 16, 2011)

theexpress said:


> thats waaaaaaaaaaaaaay fucked up bro....... i would confront that person


oo iam ogoin to do somthing about it that was all my glove hash from like 8 plants worth plus about 1 1/2 grams of really good iso hash that i made (and it was the 1st time ever making it now iam out to tyrim


----------



## poplars (May 16, 2011)

howak47 said:


> oo iam ogoin to do somthing about it that was all my glove hash from like 8 plants worth plus about 1 1/2 grams of really good iso hash that i made (and it was the 1st time ever making it now iam out to tyrim


that's fucked up, someone thinking you got the motherload so take atvantage!!!


well some good news, I'm digging up the good dirt out of the holes, then after that I'm tilling down as deep as I can go, then I'm redigging out the holes, then I'm getting the good soil 


and that dank soil is really soft loamy soil with perlite, green sand, bone meal, blood meal, bat guano, alpaca manuer, and one or two more things I forgot, the shit is so potent it'll basically feed my plants for a month and a half in veg 


and I have my clones going, going to be climatizing them right after they're rooted, then it's essentially the beginning of this growing season 


I still have more work to do, I'm just on to give you guys an update while I smoke some sativa.


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2011)

get a safe to lock all your concentrates and smokeables in....


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2011)

howak47 said:


> oo iam ogoin to do somthing about it that was all my glove hash from like 8 plants worth plus about 1 1/2 grams of really good iso hash that i made (and it was the 1st time ever making it now iam out to tyrim


stop showing people all the goodies you got.. i know it is hard to do but dont just trust everyone... lol aint it fucked up how you can trust people online u n ever met moreso then people who are actually in your lives....


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2011)

poplars said:


> that's fucked up, someone thinking you got the motherload so take atvantage!!!
> 
> 
> well some good news, I'm digging up the good dirt out of the holes, then after that I'm tilling down as deep as I can go, then I'm redigging out the holes, then I'm getting the good soil
> ...


dude you wont even need to add anything for nutes in veg with soil like that fukker..... wow you went all out...... if you dont see any signs of lacking nutes i wouldnt add anything till flower.... and if anything just get some fish emulshion {wich is cheap} for any needed N. in veg that you may need.... may i reccamend indonesian bat guano for bloom??? its fairly cheap aswell... i would just make a tea with it.... but no matter how you do it just show it to me!!! lol cant wait pops.... good luck to you...


----------



## poplars (May 16, 2011)

theexpress said:


> dude you wont even need to add anything for nutes in veg with soil like that fukker..... wow you went all out...... if you dont see any signs of lacking nutes i wouldnt add anything till flower.... and if anything just get some fish emulshion {wich is cheap} for any needed N. in veg that you may need.... may i reccamend indonesian bat guano for bloom??? its fairly cheap aswell... i would just make a tea with it.... but no matter how you do it just show it to me!!! lol cant wait pops.... good luck to you...


I'm going to be buying some badass flower food when the time comes, thanks for the encourage ment I will liekly be giving them some veg nutes after a month or two though . the calii plants suck up the nutes out here!!!

I will definitely be showing you guys, I wont be doing the journal or nearly as many pics but I will take some snaps when it counts.

I also can't seem to smoke anymore without pissing off my lung so I've decided to take a year or two off from smoking, and because I'm growing so much more and I'm getting good at making tinctures this has become a certain possibility for me. I'm just sick of my lung getting fucked with, I'll know after 2 years if this is permenant or not.


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2011)

poplars said:


> I'm going to be buying some badass flower food when the time comes, thanks for the encourage ment I will liekly be giving them some veg nutes after a month or two though . the calii plants suck up the nutes out here!!!
> 
> I will definitely be showing you guys, I wont be doing the journal or nearly as many pics but I will take some snaps when it counts.
> 
> I also can't seem to smoke anymore without pissing off my lung so I've decided to take a year or two off from smoking, and because I'm growing so much more and I'm getting good at making tinctures this has become a certain possibility for me. I'm just sick of my lung getting fucked with, I'll know after 2 years if this is permenant or not.


sorry to hear about ur lungs man.. urs are prolly much cleaner then mine though lol


----------



## poplars (May 16, 2011)

theexpress said:


> sorry to hear about ur lungs man.. urs are prolly much cleaner then mine though lol


 probably.

it's only my right lung bottom quadrant, the one that had pneumonia in it. its been about a year since I had it and this thing is still giving me issues, so I gotta quit smoking for a good long while... all this from fucking vaping... I wish I had never bought a vape, now I have a long term condition. never would have happened had I kept smoking like normal...


but whatever, it is what it is... now I gotta deal with the consequences....


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2011)

poplars said:


> probably.
> 
> it's only my right lung bottom quadrant, the one that had pneumonia in it. its been about a year since I had it and this thing is still giving me issues, so I gotta quit smoking for a good long while... all this from fucking vaping... I wish I had never bought a vape, now I have a long term condition. never would have happened had I kept smoking like normal...
> 
> ...



stop smoking start slangin then.............


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 17, 2011)

Pop, i hope you can makle it two yearsd man. i hope edibles work too. u should styart at community college like u wanted. but sell sum of those lbs off. you'll love the money. or you could UPS some to the chi, and the rest to nc.


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Pop, i hope you can makle it two yearsd man. i hope edibles work too. u should styart at community college like u wanted. but sell sum of those lbs off. you'll love the money. or you could UPS some to the chi, and the rest to nc.


lol college should for sure be in poplars future..... and dont use ups they can search your shit at anytime... use u.s.p.s. they need a warrant to search threw your mail.... lol


----------



## poplars (May 17, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Pop, i hope you can makle it two yearsd man. i hope edibles work too. u should styart at community college like u wanted. but sell sum of those lbs off. you'll love the money. or you could UPS some to the chi, and the rest to nc.


I can definitely make it 2 years on edibles, I will make tinctures for daytime and night, with cookies and such, I have about 2 pounds still left on MY side of the garden, my mom prolly has around 3.... so we're doing good in that respect.


I once thought of this but it's ridiculous. college is too expensive to be payed for with bud,I'd literally have to get rid of 80% of my harvest every year and school honestly isn't worth that to me.

I feel like people like me who have intelligence but don't know where to direct it should have free school... with the requirement of getting good grades.

I have no problem actually accomplishing shit in college, I have MAJOR problems attaining the financial status to do so... which is why I haven't gone yet...

so yeah I"m pretty much utterly frustrated with this system people SWEAR to me that it works but all i see is failure.

so I'm gonna just keep growing my weed out here... fuck it.


----------



## poplars (May 17, 2011)

btw me and my buddy worked 7 hours on the garden yesterday... big things happening!


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2011)

poplars said:


> I can definitely make it 2 years on edibles, I will make tinctures for daytime and night, with cookies and such, I have about 2 pounds still left on MY side of the garden, my mom prolly has around 3.... so we're doing good in that respect.
> 
> 
> I once thought of this but it's ridiculous. college is too expensive to be payed for with bud,I'd literally have to get rid of 80% of my harvest every year and school honestly isn't worth that to me.
> ...


my man... you could very easily pay for school with a lil grass money.... i know people paid off for 3 flat buildings from grass money... and im not even talking dank.. dude flippin fire ass mids making no less then 50% profit on every transaction....


take ur ass to school poplars.... be w/e you wanna be in life.... your smart enough for it.. you remind me alot of myself in certain aspects... im a waste of life, talent, and smarts...... i have a 153 i.q. but never even graduated high school..... dont be a waste of life like me.....


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2011)

poplars said:


> btw me and my buddy worked 7 hours on the garden yesterday... big things happening!


man this stud better bring me those fucking clones its getting hot outside...... ima give him a day or 2 and then im poppin all them new strains i got from my hommie from up north in michigan


----------



## poplars (May 17, 2011)

theexpress said:


> my man... you could very easily pay for school with a lil grass money.... i know people paid off for 3 flat buildings from grass money... and im not even talking dank.. dude flippin fire ass mids making no less then 50% profit on every transaction....
> 
> 
> take ur ass to school poplars.... be w/e you wanna be in life.... your smart enough for it.. you remind me alot of myself in certain aspects... im a waste of life, talent, and smarts...... i have a 153 i.q. but never even graduated high school..... dont be a waste of life like me.....


I really couln't unless I sold like my entire crop... they're trying to rip off growers out here, 1500 a pound an dshit, it's fucking pathetic.

I couldn't even THINK about going to school on that unless I was making atleast 2500 a pound...

but at this point it's not looking like the community out here is gonna let up, and I'm not going to risk my ass going to another state, nor do I have anyone I can trust enough to do that for me.

so pretty much I'm waiting this shit out I guess... maybe one day shit will get better, if it doesn't I'll still be growing chronic every year.



theexpress said:


> man this stud better bring me those fucking clones its getting hot outside...... ima give him a day or 2 and then im poppin all them new strains i got from my hommie from up north in michigan


 you still got plenty of time bro!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 17, 2011)

u gotta sell outta town pops. lbs of loud is like 6- 7 stacks in some places. but seriously i feel you on being smart enough to go, but not affording it. im 24, and its taken me 100 hustles to figure out sooner or later imma need some schooling. i dont about you but for me that is the only way out the streets. unless of course i get a nice ass connect. plus man, financial aid will pay until your done.


----------



## howak47 (May 17, 2011)

theexpress said:


> stop showing people all the goodies you got.. i know it is hard to do but dont just trust everyone... lol aint it fucked up how you can trust people online u n ever met moreso then people who are actually in your lives....


lol thats the thing I dont show anybody my shit i showed the one friend i thought would never do that to me so now noone will taste or see anything i will smoke it all 



theexpress said:


> get a safe to lock all your concentrates and smokeables in....


all the nug is in the safe but the concentrates i just had in my computer desk


----------



## poplars (May 17, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> u gotta sell outta town pops. lbs of loud is like 6- 7 stacks in some places. but seriously i feel you on being smart enough to go, but not affording it. im 24, and its taken me 100 hustles to figure out sooner or later imma need some schooling. i dont about you but for me that is the only way out the streets. unless of course i get a nice ass connect. plus man, financial aid will pay until your done.


 well idk man, I feel like I'm perpetuating the bs system by going along with it...


I'd rather just say fuck college unless shit changes... fuck going along with that crap... I live out in the country/desert.. I love life, I get to go hiking and all that good shit, as long as I can keep this up I'm happy...


----------



## poplars (May 17, 2011)

I'm still getting the vibe that this is the only good thread to hang out in on RIU...

I mean dude just from stating my opinion on AK47 I got people commenting on me like I'm an idiot or something 

JUST FOR STATING MY OPINION.

fuck all you dumbass trolls bob on my knob


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2011)

poplars said:


> I really couln't unless I sold like my entire crop... they're trying to rip off growers out here, 1500 a pound an dshit, it's fucking pathetic.
> 
> I couldn't even THINK about going to school on that unless I was making atleast 2500 a pound...
> 
> ...


i would give u 2500 all day.. and thats what i pay for my outdoor kush......... 4 p's=10k......... 8=20k....... thats good money........


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2011)

howak47 said:


> lol thats the thing I dont show anybody my shit i showed the one friend i thought would never do that to me so now noone will taste or see anything i will smoke it all
> 
> all the nug is in the safe but the concentrates i just had in my computer desk


 
well you worked hard for that shit, and were patiant... sux when someone fux shit up like that.....


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2011)

b.t.w..... my bummy ass got a job again finally....... im excited..... need some legal income from somewere lol...... its full time to... but aint really paying shit but 8.25 an hour.... but fuck it it should be a pretty breezy job...... and i should get a raise after 120 days..... its all love then


----------



## poplars (May 17, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i would give u 2500 all day.. and thats what i pay for my outdoor kush......... 4 p's=10k......... 8=20k....... thats good money........


 yeah for real bro, it just aint like that right now here... but I guess I don't mind I'm sure it'll change someday... but in a recession and all I guess what can I expect in the most abundent weed scene on earth....

as long as I can get rid of enough to get by then I'm happy you know...


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah for real bro, it just aint like that right now here... but I guess I don't mind I'm sure it'll change someday... but in a recession and all I guess what can I expect in the most abundent weed scene on earth....
> 
> as long as I can get rid of enough to get by then I'm happy you know...


lol get a good vacume sealer, then holla at ur boy........ and yes i fully agree the cali weed scean is fucked and aint no money unless you fuck with outta towners


----------



## poplars (May 17, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol get a good vacume sealer, then holla at ur boy........ and yes i fully agree the cali weed scean is fucked and aint no money unless you fuck with outta towners



I wish there was a safer way to do that... I just couldn't do it like that... if I had someone who'd buy it off me straight and take their own risks going back I'd be golden... I hate taking the risk myself, I already have to take hella risks growing it, why should I be the one to take more risk selling it too ya know??


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 17, 2011)

poplars said:


> I wish there was a safer way to do that... I just couldn't do it like that... if I had someone who'd buy it off me straight and take their own risks going back I'd be golden... I hate taking the risk myself, I already have to take hella risks growing it, why should I be the one to take more risk selling it too ya know??


 fake names n addy's. just throw it in the drop box. atleast thats how my ppl got some here, from there.


----------



## poplars (May 17, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> fake names n addy's. just throw it in the drop box. atleast thats how my ppl got some here, from there.


I'm not saying risk getting caught, I'm saying risk losing several oz's of bud... i don't have so much that I wouldn't cringe at the loss of a few ozs ...........


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> fake names n addy's. just throw it in the drop box. atleast thats how my ppl got some here, from there.


its all about u.s.p.s...... overnight delivery..... 5 x vacume sealed..... waive the sig. fake names and fake sender addy, fake name for dude recieving but real addy... no need to sign if in a house they just drop it right off by your door.... make sure to use the boxes that u.s.p.s. uses and sees all the time.... tracking number is provided this way nothing gets lost......


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2011)

poplars said:


> I'm not saying risk getting caught, I'm saying risk losing several oz's of bud... i don't have so much that I wouldn't cringe at the loss of a few ozs ...........


lol ok kid california.... you grow bud and alot of your lil hommies grow to... along with thousands of people in ur state.....


----------



## Wolverine97 (May 17, 2011)

theexpress said:


> its all about u.s.p.s...... overnight delivery..... 5 x vacume sealed..... waive the sig. fake names and fake sender addy, fake name for dude recieving but real addy... no need to sign if in a house they just drop it right off by your door.... make sure to use the boxes that u.s.p.s. uses and sees all the time.... tracking number is provided this way nothing gets lost......


I'd avoid overnight. That means airplanes, which means scrutiny.


----------



## Wolverine97 (May 17, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i would give u 2500 all day.. and thats what i pay for my outdoor kush......... 4 p's=10k......... 8=20k....... thats good money........


Word......


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 18, 2011)

theexpress said:


> its all about u.s.p.s...... overnight delivery..... 5 x vacume sealed..... waive the sig. fake names and fake sender addy, fake name for dude recieving but real addy... no need to sign if in a house they just drop it right off by your door.... make sure to use the boxes that u.s.p.s. uses and sees all the time.... tracking number is provided this way nothing gets lost......


 No overnight cuzo, thats when planes are involved. they had glass jars n bubble wrap n packin p-nuts. the rest i agree with. except in my case id use a fake addy both ways. but thats neither here nor there.


----------



## poplars (May 18, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol ok kid california.... you grow bud and alot of your lil hommies grow to... along with thousands of people in ur state.....


 there are still people here who pay 200 an oz... they'rej ust hard to find... I'm only bitching right now because I gotta spend a lot of money in several directions.... 

btw that soil at 50 bucks a yard is /beautiful/ stuff... nice and loose and black dankness


----------



## Someguy15 (May 18, 2011)

poplars said:


> probably.
> 
> it's only my right lung bottom quadrant, the one that had pneumonia in it. its been about a year since I had it and this thing is still giving me issues, so I gotta quit smoking for a good long while... all this from fucking vaping... I wish I had never bought a vape, now I have a long term condition. never would have happened had I kept smoking like normal...
> 
> ...


 soo vaping was the sole cause? damn...and I thought it was suppose to be better for you


----------



## poplars (May 18, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> soo vaping was the sole cause? damn...and I thought it was suppose to be better for you


 I"m sure it is for some people, or maybe even most people, maybe I"m the minority.

all I know is this didn't happen until 4 months after I started vaping, and it happened when I was vaping through a cold. 

so now it seems I gotta stick to 3-4 hit quit and let my tolerance adjust to it.

no big deal I suppose, but I'm not too happy that me trying to be healthier and more conservative on my bud through vaping got me into this mess.... but it is what it is.


the reason I've established that vaping was the sole cause is that I had smoked consistently for 3 years before this happened, at much higher quantities, sick or not. 

and now after this little issue with the sickness and the vape, a year later my right lung /still/ gets pissed off if I smoke too much, my left lung never shows any ill effects, so I'm beginning to think I may have some permenant damage... or very very long term damage that will take a very long time to heal... either way vaping isn't super safe compared to smoking like others would lead you to believe, it can fuck you up worse depending on your own biology..... just be careful about it.


----------



## poplars (May 18, 2011)

replanted my sativa seedlings and put them outdoors ....

they were on 24 hour light for 3 days before putting them out, hopefully it shocks them into sexing fast!!! and it's gonna be 38 at night tonight, 60s today, 70s tomorrow, good amounts of sun, I'm stoked!

if any of them die from the cold that's their deal, I want only the strongest!!!!
pic after I replanted
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/IMG_3005.jpg

pic in their spot they'll be climatizing in !
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/IMG_3006.jpg


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2011)

first dY OF WORK IN A WHILE TODAY


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2011)

lol id imagine planes are involved anyway trouble..... i would only do it overnight since i know i got 24-48 hours atleast untill the marijuana can be detected by a k9......... keep in mind that even though its vacume sealed/jarred up everything is pourous and eventually the smell will leak... maybe not enough for a person but a dog will smell it


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 18, 2011)

when i order usps GROUND, no planes are involved. only time planes come in hand is when u overnite. you should send me a pound or five and see how it goes .

How was work mane, what kinda shit you doin anyway.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 18, 2011)

I got some super lemon haze going right now too. frosting up real nice


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2011)

ok not depending on partner to drop off them clones no more... takeing matters into my own hands,, got one cali hah plant outside already... germin 4 tahoe og kush and one violater kush... everything but one tahoe has cracked that one should crack too.... might crack a sk or 2 also... hopefully i can get some big ass sk clones though


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2011)

this motha fucka is dead today...... come on son im working full time and still putting in work here full time....... lol did yall get jobs to or something?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2011)

i need one.


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> ok not depending on partner to drop off them clones no more... takeing matters into my own hands,, got one cali hah plant outside already... germin 4 tahoe og kush and one violater kush... everything but one tahoe has cracked that one should crack too.... might crack a sk or 2 also... hopefully i can get some big ass sk clones though


the cali hash plant is a feminized bean same with the violater kush... hopefully i got some good "karma" and get the best pheno type from both.... im excited for the tahoe og kush outside though.... hope she not to much of a bitch to grow outdoors... im hopeing since i hear she is 65% sativa she not suseptable to mildew/mold..... im not gonna get the yield i want w/o huge clones though.... realistly starting from seed im hopeing to 120 grams or so from each female plant..... im not going to be able to take super good care of these plants this gorrilla grow for security reasons..... best i can/should do is fertilze once every 14 days....... we been getting lots rain here soo far so i should be good like this untill july..... hopefully its a wet here again... last year in my area we accumilated more rain then any other year on record..... but on the real i would love to pull a half p a plant outside.... i just dont see it though.... i may have to go harsh man made chemical on this one again like how i did my last years outdoor.... DONT HATE ME YALL lol....... ill stop feeding 3 weeks before harvest.....


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i need one.


yeah my job aint nothing special but just glad to have one.....


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2011)

man this l.a.c. barely hitting me right anymore... bowls aint doing it unless i smoke like 2 so ive resorted to rolling joints.... i miss my baby!!! she do it to me right everytime all the time!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yeah my job aint nothing special but just glad to have one.....


hell yea. id have to be high to do it daily. im poppin my violator kush soon as i get some dirt.


----------



## poplars (May 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> this motha fucka is dead today...... come on son im working full time and still putting in work here full time....... lol did yall get jobs to or something?


 yeah I've basically had a job called garden prep !!!!

been workin my fuckin ass off


by the way no sativa seeds died last night in the 39 degree cold . they must have indica in their background


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 20, 2011)

chitown got banned again???? WTF happened now?!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 20, 2011)

damn, thats crazy...


----------



## poplars (May 20, 2011)

meh this place is fuckin crap.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 20, 2011)

i only use this place because in CO it has a pretty good network of growers. other than that this website is shit now


----------



## poplars (May 20, 2011)

yep good network for genetics too... fuckin shame I hope something changes...

I mean if this place doesn't get its' vibe back, it may be lost forever... as I don't see any other place the same vibe could take place.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 20, 2011)

this forum has gone to shit. I don't see any reason for express to get banned. I do see alot of trolls in toke and talk who should be banned though. chitown contributes to this site,... all the trolls that talk shit all day and rub each others balls all day long in toke and talk, don't contribute shit. now that's fucked up.


----------



## poplars (May 20, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> this forum has gone to shit. I don't see any reason for express to get banned. I do see alot of trolls in toke and talk who should be banned though. chitown contributes to this site,... all the trolls that talk shit all day and rub each others balls all day long in toke and talk, don't contribute shit. now that's fucked up.


yep, frustrate and pick at people until they blow u p, then the people who blew up get banned.

fuckin idiotic.

i"m not saying we should be allowed to blow up, but if it was provoked by a troll, take action on th e fucking troll.


----------



## jeb5304 (May 20, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol id imagine planes are involved anyway trouble..... i would only do it overnight since i know i got 24-48 hours atleast untill the marijuana can be detected by a k9......... keep in mind that even though its vacume sealed/jarred up everything is pourous and eventually the smell will leak... maybe not enough for a person but a dog will smell it


that why i have the jars dipped in wax. then just ship as candles. never no prob.


----------



## jeb5304 (May 20, 2011)

what chi banned. thats whack. hey greenhorn been aq long minute brah. glad yer back. see at the club


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 21, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> what chi banned. thats whack. hey greenhorn been aq long minute brah. glad yer back. see at the club


hey Jeb! ya man, it's been a long while. good to see you man.... and yups, see you at the club.


----------



## poplars (May 21, 2011)

so out of all 4 purple kushes, all 4 were female, gave my buddy 2 of them and I brought these two back 

I'm going to be growing this one in my holes:

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/IMG_3034.jpg
and this one in my moms holes:
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/IMG_3033.jpg


----------



## poplars (May 21, 2011)

poplars said:


> so out of all 4 purple kushes, all 4 were female, gave my buddy 2 of them and I brought these two back
> 
> I'm going to be growing this one in my holes:
> 
> ...



just a lil background: these are purple kush genetics from humboldt county. I got the seeds from bud my buddy payed me in, and it was pollinated by an indica male. the last one seems to take more after the indica male that pollinated it, atleast in leaf structure, the buds still seem to be very purple kush-like, the one on top is definitely the true purple kush pheno from the veg characteristics...


----------



## MediMary (May 22, 2011)

this shits getting stupid out of control.. theexpress is banned... seriously? WTF


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 22, 2011)

very nice purples pops. i got a purple kush x mazar i sharif male going now. i got 1 more bean hope its a fem then ill have 100's. nhe's a nice male too.


----------



## Wolverine97 (May 22, 2011)

FREE Chitown!


----------



## poplars (May 22, 2011)

wow dude this forum has totally gone to shit. someone changed my motherfuckin grow thread from poplars to POPULARS.

idk for sure who did it but it just shows how people are on this site now.

fuckin bitches.


----------



## poplars (May 22, 2011)

so I finished the garden, all I gotta do now is buy 4 yards of dirt to put in the bed. booyah.

i'll show a pic or two when they're in the ground growing.


----------



## highflyby (May 24, 2011)

poplars said:


> wow dude this forum has totally gone to shit. someone changed my motherfuckin grow thread from poplars to POPULARS.
> 
> idk for sure who did it but it just shows how people are on this site now.
> 
> fuckin bitches.


Here is a little learning lesson for the retard who did that....
















2/3 are acceptable Poplars, the other makes you seem retarded, mentally. But nice try. :]


----------



## Wolverine97 (May 24, 2011)

highflyby said:


> Here is a little learning lesson for the retard who did that....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Needs moar cowbell...


----------



## poplars (May 24, 2011)

highflyby said:


> Here is a little learning lesson for the retard who did that....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats right poplars the tree not populars the ego trip!!!!!! grow trees!


----------



## poplars (May 25, 2011)

hey so potroast confirmed it was ELLA JEAN who edited my thread.

fucking great, the new mod edited my thread. wonder why. oh well it's gonna get deleted anyways, no more grow journals for me.


----------



## MediMary (May 25, 2011)

why did they edit your thread? trying to make you look stupid..
Id bet money that one or both of the new mods is Fdd.
did you guys know rollitup uses the Admin user name to post?


----------



## poplars (May 25, 2011)

MediMary said:


> why did they edit your thread? trying to make you look stupid..
> Id bet money that one or both of the new mods is Fdd.
> did you guys know rollitup uses the Admin user name to post?


you told me bu I had already pm'ed potroast about this a while ago.

luckilly there are still some good mods around.

I'm glad he told me who did it, I left a message on her page basically lsaying thanks it wasn't very funny and what a great mod new mod you are....

everyone watch the FUCK out for ella jean, sketchy fuckin mod.


edit: and yeah it was obviously someone with a personal vendetta against me wanting to try to frustrate me 

but hey ella jean, if your goal was to make me not post a journal anymore, I wont , it's done, that ship has sailed.


----------



## MediMary (May 25, 2011)

Did (s)he give you an explanation as to why she pranking you?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 25, 2011)

poplars said:


> wow dude this forum has totally gone to shit. someone changed my motherfuckin grow thread from poplars to POPULARS.
> 
> idk for sure who did it but it just shows how people are on this site now.
> 
> fuckin bitches.


maybe they simply thought it was a "TYPO".

maybe?


----------



## poplars (May 25, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> maybe they simply thought it was a "TYPO".
> 
> maybe?


dude POTROAST told me the last person to edit it was ELLA JEAN, my name was NOT typoed before this, SHE CHANGED IT TO POPULARS.


seriously dude wtf, you wanna go on an ego rage now?


----------



## poplars (May 25, 2011)

I PM'ed you the message potroast sent me.

if you really just gave me an infraction for posting the truth about someone I don't think I'm ever going to interact with this bullshit site again.

fuckin fanatical ego-trip mods.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 25, 2011)

just so everyone is aware, ....

when you click "new posts" you see a full page of thread titles. skimming these title one often notices "TYPO's", also referred to as misspelled words. as a mod we can simply double click the thread title and it opens that line for editing, without ever even opening the thread. we correct the typo and click enter and it sticks. when casually browsing "new posts" i often edit thread titles. it's what "mods" are here for. 

i seriously feel, in all honesty, that poplars name was mistaken for a "typo". i feel he could have addressed the mod with a polite pm and things would have been cleared up. he chose to take it in a different direction. he is responsible for his own actions.


----------



## "SICC" (May 25, 2011)

Lol. . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## fdd2blk (May 25, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5770524]Lol. . . . . . . . . . . [/QUOTE]

it is really good to see you here.


----------



## howak47 (May 25, 2011)

what happened and where is chitown


----------



## jeb5304 (May 25, 2011)

banned. so is pops. you know where there at. ill be there too. see ya over there.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 25, 2011)

Who the fuck went ahead and put "Dr." in my username??? This is sooo bullshit....... Oh wait a minute, nevermind. I forgot, I did that. My bad......


----------



## doobmandrew (May 25, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Who the fuck went ahead and put "Dr." in my username??? This is sooo bullshit....... Oh wait a minute, nevermind. I forgot, I did that. My bad......


nice................

bad vibes have taken over.


----------



## highflyby (May 26, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> just so everyone is aware, ....
> 
> when you click "new posts" you see a full page of thread titles. skimming these title one often notices "TYPO's", also referred to as misspelled words. as a mod we can simply double click the thread title and it opens that line for editing, without ever even opening the thread. we correct the typo and click enter and it sticks. when casually browsing "new posts" i often edit thread titles. it's what "mods" are here for.
> 
> i seriously feel, in all honesty, that poplars name was mistaken for a "typo". i feel he could have addressed the mod with a polite pm and things would have been cleared up. he chose to take it in a different direction. he is responsible for his own actions.





doobmandrew said:


> nice................
> 
> bad vibes have taken over.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 3, 2011)

back up baby!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 3, 2011)

has soon has i find out how to open this shit i am


----------



## genuity (Sep 3, 2011)

theexpress said:


> has soon has i find out how to open this shit i am


you see up at the top,adminisrative..........click that.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 3, 2011)

..............


----------



## theexpress (Sep 3, 2011)

welcome bacl to all my friends....... now we have a place were you dont have nothing to fear...... come one and come all.... welcome to freedom!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 3, 2011)

howak47 said:


> what happened and where is chitown


lol chitown got modded da fuck up thats what happend hommie!!!!! god bless you bro i hope everything works out for ya legally


----------



## poplars (Sep 3, 2011)

hellllllll yeahh.... I'm so toasted from upgrading my zong to glass on glass.... fuck.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 3, 2011)

poplars said:


> hellllllll yeahh.... I'm so toasted from upgrading my zong to glass on glass.... fuck.


 
welcome back bro!


----------



## Dr High (Sep 3, 2011)

Well well, welcome back chi town


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 3, 2011)

You know I have to join in..


----------



## genuity (Sep 3, 2011)

right on chi.............


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 3, 2011)

damn, everyone and they grand mama is a mod LOL

jk

Good to see this thread bac up and running


----------



## ...... (Sep 3, 2011)

lmao good to see you figured it out


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2011)

Dr High said:


> Well well, welcome back chi town


thanx bro!!!!! hows life?


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> You know I have to join in..


you better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";6216614]damn, everyone and they grand mama is a mod LOL

jk

Good to see this thread bac up and running [/QUOTE]

yeah fist order of bizzness was open this fucker back up


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2011)

...... said:


> lmao good to see you figured it out


it took some time!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2011)

this is bullshit...... who closed this thread? thats not cute or funny at all.....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2011)

this thread stays open!!!!!!!! next time this is closed i will have a talk with rolli and we will sort this out.... I AM AN INDOOR MOD HERE!!!! this thread stays open!!!!!!! whyte if this thread gets closed again open it back up if im not online and let me know asap so i can holler at rolli......


----------



## poplars (Sep 4, 2011)

yep keep this shit open!


----------



## kkday (Sep 5, 2011)

O shit chi a mod! There goes the neighbor hood.... lmao


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow, even kkday has arisen. hope you're good mate. 

Congrats on the modification chi!

peace, DST


----------



## theexpress (Sep 5, 2011)

kkday said:


> O shit chi a mod! There goes the neighbor hood.... lmao


awww shit.... glad you could make it rikishi!!!!!




now we back in bizzness.!!!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 5, 2011)

lmfao, rikishi was da shit tho.


----------



## poplars (Sep 5, 2011)

well pretty sure I got that hermie desert valley haze on time... fuck that strain. fuck hermie unstable genetics... someone needs to track me down a legit sativa to grow 

though my buddy and I pollinated 2 of his sativas... chocolope and super cantelope... maybe there'll be potential there.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 5, 2011)

From what ihear chocolope is very good. I def want to try that.


----------



## poplars (Sep 5, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> From what ihear chocolope is very good. I def want to try that.


yeah I've heard good things about it too, its the only sativa that's realy flowering good right now... we were able topollinate it so should have some chocolope x blue dream next year... as well as some other epics....

right now I'm just relieved I caught that fuckin hermie on time... fuckin piece of shit.

I think my soil might be a bit too packed down, maybe I should add some peat moss...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 5, 2011)

Chocolope x blue dream sounds like a winner. 
Good thing you did catch that hermie before it got to do damage.
Shame because that plant was a beast.


----------



## poplars (Sep 5, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Chocolope x blue dream sounds like a winner.
> Good thing you did catch that hermie before it got to do damage.
> Shame because that plant was a beast.


yeah it really was . . . . I'm thinking I caught it on the 1st or 2nd day of pods poppin, the only ones that had already popped were tiny, so I think I'm all good... when I harvested the plant I sprayed down all sorrounding plants with water to inactivate any pollen I may have stirred up... this alone may have prevented hundreds of seeds...

all I can say is thank god I have the timing I do...


----------



## poplars (Sep 5, 2011)

so any of you pro ass indoor growers wanna breed out the hermie trait in my desert valley haze??? I just crossed one of the 2 that didn't hermie with blue dream... so if anyone wants to get a free strain out of it and is a sativa lover I would truly appreciate it... if I were to do it my way it could take years.. but since indoors has shorter cycles its more ideal for breeding out traits like hermaphroditing . . . . 

send me a PM if you're interested....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 5, 2011)

kkday said:


> O shit chi a mod! There goes the neighbor hood.... lmao


yup, ther goes the motherfuckin' neighborhood, lol


----------



## Wolverine97 (Sep 5, 2011)

w00t! Glad the thread is back.


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 5, 2011)

Back in mothafucking action with mod status watchout!! Lol


----------



## Wolverine97 (Sep 5, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Back in mothafucking action with mod status watchout!! Lol


I'd be curious to find out who closed the thread again...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 5, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> I'd be curious to find out who closed the thread again...


yeah me to cuzz that is a no no............ i know rolli or my boy potroast didnt do it.....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 5, 2011)

almost got the whole gang back... still missing a few heads... howak, sicc, and jeb..... were are you.... fuck speedy's.... come to a real forum!!!


----------



## poplars (Sep 5, 2011)

yeah seriously this place has a new awakening... I just posted a new FAQ in the outdoor forum with the help of the other mods typing out a few FAQ's, I retyped them all to make it look more official, aswell as adding a bit of stuff I know for sure.


so far no serious signs of pollination from that bitch ass plant.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 5, 2011)

that sux about that hazer hermoing on ya...


----------



## poplars (Sep 5, 2011)

theexpress said:


> that sux about that hazer hermoing on ya...


yep I already replaced it with the little master kush I have... better than nothing... now as long as nothing else got pollinated I"m a happy camper


----------



## theexpress (Sep 5, 2011)

poplars said:


> yep I already replaced it with the little master kush I have... better than nothing... now as long as nothing else got pollinated I"m a happy camper


master kush is dank!!!


----------



## poplars (Sep 5, 2011)

theexpress said:


> master kush is dank!!!


yep and it's already pollinated with sweet afghani delicious S1


----------



## theexpress (Sep 5, 2011)

chilly ass night tonight here.... gonna be a low of 45...........


----------



## mugzie101 (Sep 5, 2011)

chicago is very windy tonight  sweater weather is the shit


----------



## Dr High (Sep 5, 2011)

Lifes good Chi, how you been, and where? someone fucked with your thread eh.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 6, 2011)

Dr High said:


> Lifes good Chi, how you been, and where? someone fucked with your thread eh.


yes but i dont think it will happen again..... how is canada treating you?


----------



## Dr High (Sep 6, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yes but i dont think it will happen again..... how is canada treating you?


Still no med card, i doubt any of these fools will ever let me carry one since they're on about that cannabis is bad on your health somehow. I still grow though, ak-47 and bubba kush comin up! toking on some blueberry...been smokin this for couple months and im BORED of it.

Doc


----------



## Penyajo (Sep 6, 2011)

Figured I would also stop by and say what up to the Sour Kush thread.... WHAT UP.


----------



## poplars (Sep 6, 2011)

nm just fed all my plants today, the 2 sour kushes are lookin chronnnnn


----------



## theexpress (Sep 6, 2011)

Dr High said:


> Still no med card, i doubt any of these fools will ever let me carry one since they're on about that cannabis is bad on your health somehow. I still grow though, ak-47 and bubba kush comin up! toking on some blueberry...been smokin this for couple months and im BORED of it.
> 
> Doc


 
yeah blueberry gets old quick after you quit craving that taste


----------



## theexpress (Sep 6, 2011)

Penyajo said:


> Figured I would also stop by and say what up to the Sour Kush thread.... WHAT UP.


welcome.................


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 6, 2011)

Watchout for the wind fellas my fucking greenhouse roof collapsed but didn't take out any plants bent out some tops but didn't snap any branches.


----------



## poplars (Sep 6, 2011)

good deal as long as nothings truly broken they'll be ok, how far into bud are you?

if not too far it'll just heal into crazy lookin buds


----------



## theexpress (Sep 6, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Watchout for the wind fellas my fucking greenhouse roof collapsed but didn't take out any plants bent out some tops but didn't snap any branches.


were you from? if you dont mind me askin


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 6, 2011)

Michigan. I'm about 3-4 weeks into flower


----------



## theexpress (Sep 6, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Michigan. I'm about 3-4 weeks into flower


im the same in bloom in ill.


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 6, 2011)

Thats what I figured. Were getting alot of wind from the tropical storm lee so be on the lookout for gusty winds.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 7, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Thats what I figured. Were getting alot of wind from the tropical storm lee so be on the lookout for gusty winds.


lol we used to the wind around here


----------



## poplars (Sep 7, 2011)

everything is lookin hella chron... I need to take pics as soon as that master kush starts makin progress .


----------



## Dork (Sep 7, 2011)

love to see those pics man of the green


----------



## theexpress (Sep 7, 2011)

fed everything fat today...... gonna feed the last of the bmo nutes tommorow... spot prayed for pm... barely found any at all.... everything is looking proper lil nuggies everywere!!!!! only thing is my plants need a lil N. the bmo flower power has like no N. but i love there nutes... if they put in like a 1/4 grow it grren to a bottle of flower power for me i will order from them again!!!!


----------



## poplars (Sep 7, 2011)

you should order yourself some roots organics buddha bloom..shits dank!


----------



## NONHater (Sep 7, 2011)

Dork said:


> love to see those pics man of the green


Ditto


----------



## theexpress (Sep 7, 2011)

poplars said:


> you should order yourself some roots organics buddha bloom..shits dank!


i like this bmo man!!!!!!!! its got everything you need if you buy the whole set....... for cheap has fuck too... i dont have the space to brew my own tea


----------



## poplars (Sep 7, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i like this bmo man!!!!!!!! its got everything you need if you buy the whole set....... for cheap has fuck too... i dont have the space to brew my own tea


that buddha bloom has everything your plants need too. but more carbs and shit to boost the buds up fatter too. its first 2 ingredients are bat guano and worm castings.

and shit if you combined it with that bmo you'd have some seriously amazing tasting bud on your hands... roots organics are pro bro


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2011)

theexpress said:


> fed everything fat today...... gonna feed the last of the bmo nutes tommorow... spot prayed for pm... barely found any at all.... everything is looking proper lil nuggies everywere!!!!! only thing is my plants need a lil N. the bmo flower power has like no N. but i love there nutes... if they put in like a 1/4 grow it grren to a bottle of flower power for me i will order from them again!!!!


where da pics at?


----------



## theexpress (Sep 7, 2011)

poplars said:


> that buddha bloom has everything your plants need too. but more carbs and shit to boost the buds up fatter too. its first 2 ingredients are bat guano and worm castings.
> 
> and shit if you combined it with that bmo you'd have some seriously amazing tasting bud on your hands... roots organics are pro bro


you need to read up on blue mountain organics....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 7, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> where da pics at?


kkday ate em.... lmao


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 7, 2011)

theexpress said:


> kkday ate em.... lmao


speakin of big dudes. ya boy overeem got a ufc contract, i think he goin against brock.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 7, 2011)

pops...... this is there bloom nute im using.... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Flower-Power-Organic-Bloom-Fertilizer-BMO-/260771186412?_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo=LVI&itu=UCI&otn=5&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=2617477070831342185


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2011)

I like the verbal reports and all, but a few pictures once in a while would be nice. not asking to much. bring a camera next time and snap a few,... for da gang C'mon man


----------



## theexpress (Sep 7, 2011)

pops this there veg nute.... i didnt use it but i wish i did.. im trying to get dude to mix a 1/4 of this in a bottle of da flower power http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grow-Green-Organic-Grow-Fertilizer-BMO-/250857615217?pt=Fertilizer_Soil_Amendments&hash=item3a68476f71


----------



## theexpress (Sep 7, 2011)

this is for overall plant health got the mycor. fungi http://www.ebay.com/itm/Super-Plant-Tonic-Organic-Fertilizer-Enhancer-BMO-/260726497766?pt=Fertilizer_Soil_Amendments&hash=item3cb482a1e6


----------



## poplars (Sep 7, 2011)

theexpress said:


> pops...... this is there bloom nute im using.... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Flower-Power-Organic-Bloom-Fertilizer-BMO-/260771186412?_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo=LVI&itu=UCI&otn=5&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=2617477070831342185


dude I"m sorry but that shit doesn't got shit on roots man.

the stuff I feed my plants you can't even see through, the buddha bloom practically goups out of the bottle then you mix it up into a 5 gal bucket, 60 ML into a 5 gall bucket you can't even see through it .

just sayin bro if you wanna be cheap that's fine, but if you order a gal of buddha bloom and mix it with that bmo you will not regret it...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 7, 2011)

when you buy the whole line it comes with the foliar harmony to 2-4-2-... 35 bux everything... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Organic-Fertilizer-Combo-Deal-BMO-Super-Plant-Tonic-/260805113212?pt=Fertilizer_Soil_Amendments&hash=item3cb932357c


----------



## theexpress (Sep 7, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> speakin of big dudes. ya boy overeem got a ufc contract, i think he goin against brock.


that horse meat eatin fool is gonna kill lesnar..... jds will k.o da reem.... his record is proof of that.. most of the reems losses come by way of knockout


----------



## poplars (Sep 7, 2011)

dude if you have 2 clones of anything, buy a 1 quart bottle of buddha bloom, give it to only THAT plant, and compare the results.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 7, 2011)

poplars said:


> dude I"m sorry but that shit doesn't got shit on roots man.
> 
> the stuff I feed my plants you can't even see through, the buddha bloom practically goups out of the bottle then you mix it up into a 5 gal bucket, 60 ML into a 5 gall bucket you can't even see through it .
> 
> just sayin bro if you wanna be cheap that's fine, but if you order a gal of buddha bloom and mix it with that bmo you will not regret it...


thats because theres a shitload of molassis in it doggie....... molassis is dark.... and thats also why it goops out..... and thats were the carbs and shit come from.... bmo has molassis in it to... not has much cuzz not has much is needed... just enough to feed the bacteria...... sometimes less is more... i have all those same carbs you got from molassis in the bmo....


----------



## poplars (Sep 7, 2011)

theexpress said:


> thats because theres a shitload of molassis in it doggie....... molassis is dark.... and thats also why it goops out..... and thats were the carbs and shit come from.... bmo has molassis in it to... not has much cuzz not has much is needed... just enough to feed the bacteria...... sometimes less is more... i have all those same carbs you got from molassis in the bmo....


do I need to take a pic of it bro?

it's not from the molasses, its got a shitload of batguano and worm castings...


I'm just sayin you could humor me instead of acting like I got jipped.

buy a 1 quart bottle of it and try it on one plant that you have atleast 1 other clone to compare it to without it....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 7, 2011)

poplars said:


> do I need to take a pic of it bro?
> 
> it's not from the molasses, its got a shitload of batguano and worm castings...
> 
> ...


lol i never said you got jipped.... i was only saying the bmo has everything you need for an entire organic healthy proper cycle..... and for the most affordable price... your nutes seem to be working fine for you..... i only wish they made gallons of there shit......


----------



## theexpress (Sep 7, 2011)

also theres all kinds of fossilized bat guanos and seabird guanos and worm casting and more in bmo... its prolly not for you though since you need more of the nutes in bulk


----------



## poplars (Sep 7, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol i never said you got jipped.... i was only saying the bmo has everything you need for an entire organic healthy proper cycle..... and for the most affordable price... your nutes seem to be working fine for you..... i only wish they made gallons of there shit......


you could have just said you don't want to buy it because you don't have the money... you don't have to act like you have the best nutrient program and you don't need to add anything to it...

you know your plants would LOVE it if you gave them extra, don't even bs.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 7, 2011)

poplars said:


> you could have just said you don't want to buy it because you don't have the money... you don't have to act like you have the best nutrient program and you don't need to add anything to it...
> 
> you know your plants would LOVE it if you gave them extra, don't even bs.


ok then.... lol i dont have the money for them....... and bmo isnt the best.... i could customize a much danker tea from scratch... but then i would have to buy all kinds of shit, and find a spot to brew that nasty shit up.. wich i dont have...


----------



## poplars (Sep 7, 2011)

theexpress said:


> ok then.... lol i dont have the money for them....... and bmo isnt the best.... i could customize a much danker tea from scratch... but then i would have to buy all kinds of shit, and find a spot to brew that nasty shit up.. wich i dont have...


 sorry for the miscommunication I just really wanted you to try this shit.

I'll take pics of it later so you can actually /see/ what I'm workin with.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 7, 2011)

poplars said:


> sorry for the miscommunication I just really wanted you to try this shit.
> 
> I'll take pics of it later so you can actually /see/ what I'm workin with.


lol mail me some!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poplars (Sep 7, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol mail me some!!!!!!!!!



lol you know how I am I don't like mailing anything bigger than seeds . I got my 3 boulders of beelasso! gonna be posting pics in my thread in medicating section. best check it out son.


----------



## poplars (Sep 7, 2011)

heres the link

https://www.rollitup.org/medicating/461366-swear-ital-hemp-wick-better-3.html#post6239784


----------



## poplars (Sep 8, 2011)

pollinated the purple kush with blue dream pollen.

the reason is this.... the blue dream got crossed with some super super dank indica... and my buddy grew like 14 plants of it, all seedlings, and from all the different phenotypes I"m seeing, this doesn't even RESEMBLE blue dream anymore, so far its just tons of super dank high yeilding hella crystally epic plants, some have red hairs, pink, etc. I bet there's a blueberry pheno in there somewhere but this is definitely gone up and beyond from what blue dream used to be.


----------



## poplars (Sep 8, 2011)

poplars said:


> pollinated the purple kush with blue dream pollen.
> 
> the reason is this.... the blue dream got crossed with some super super dank indica... and my buddy grew like 14 plants of it, all seedlings, and from all the different phenotypes I"m seeing, this doesn't even RESEMBLE blue dream anymore, so far its just tons of super dank high yeilding hella crystally epic plants, some have red hairs, pink, etc. I bet there's a blueberry pheno in there somewhere but this is definitely gone up and beyond from what blue dream used to be.


also feeding everyone again today, on the e very other watering schedule, buds are startin to beef up... my buddy is pickin me up some molasses soon as well probably a 5 gall thing. I know since I"m using organics I'll have much more promising results...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2011)

rain comming.......,..


----------



## poplars (Sep 8, 2011)

chance of tstorms here but that usually doesn't mean rain so much as fires.... but luckilly we have a hella good fire team out here...


gonna have new picsposted up real quick.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2011)

poplars said:


> chance of tstorms here but that usually doesn't mean rain so much as fires.... but luckilly we have a hella good fire team out here...
> 
> 
> gonna have new picsposted up real quick.


yeah ill be right here waiting for them pix... i feel real bad that i dont have a camera.... i wanna show off too... maybe i can borrow my boys he has a decent one....


----------



## poplars (Sep 8, 2011)

pic update 

garden shot:

midnight:


another pheno of midnight:


superbud:


desert valley haze (one of the two that didn't hermie  )


big afghani favoring purple kush:


another midnight, good pheno:

grape favoring purple kush:


sour kush, big one:

you can see a lil of the little one in this next pic, I forgot to take a pic of it, but I took a bud shot.


few pics of the pollinated sk buds, pure sk seeds.


heres a bud of the smaller sk plant, they both are pretty much at the same stage of budding, plus or minus a few days.

the 2nd of the 2 desert valley hazes that didn't hermie, this one looks a LOT more sativa 



and finally the plant that replaced the 6 foot hermie desert valley haze, master kush, local to this area for decades.

pollinated mk bud with sad S1

unpollinated mk bud.


whewww


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2011)

poplars said:


> pic update
> 
> garden shot:
> 
> ...


everything looks fucking awesome!!!!!


----------



## Wolverine97 (Sep 8, 2011)

Nice grow pops.


----------



## poplars (Sep 8, 2011)

thanks guys I work hard!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah those are some monsters in that yard.


----------



## poplars (Sep 8, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah those are some monsters in that yard.


lol I love it when people call it a yard...it's specifically a piece of land set aside for a garden... I'm not a backyard grower  

you like the looks of that desert valley haze wbw? hella crystally for this stage in the game.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2011)

poplars said:


> lol I love it when people call it a yard...it's specifically a piece of land set aside for a garden... I'm not a backyard grower
> 
> you like the looks of that desert valley haze wbw? hella crystally for this stage in the game.


yeah it buds up quick for a sativa too....... watch how kiefy the sk gets.....


----------



## poplars (Sep 8, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yeah it buds up quick for a sativa too....... watch how kiefy the sk gets.....


lol I know how kiefy sk gets, I don't think it could get any kiefier than it did last year... I'm hopin it gets stonier since I'm all organic this time around....


its buddin up quick because it's already a 1st generation climatized.

you'll see SK look way better out here next year, bud faster and finish a little earlier too.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 8, 2011)

fuck ya pops! looking solid. and yes, I was gonna mention that the desert valley haze got some serious frost going on already


----------



## poplars (Sep 8, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> fuck ya pops! looking solid. and yes, I was gonna mention that the desert valley haze got some serious frost going on already


thanks bro I appreciate it. 

so I'm definitely going to be doing the curing on a large scale... I'm just trying to decide if I want to do it the FDD way(small buds snap off, big stem still bendy, middle of the buds slightly bend, joint stays lit; then they go in jars in 12 capped 12 hours open. 

the other method basically involves the same description for when to jar, but involves using hygrometers and curing at specific humidities and shit...

I'm thinking the fdd method would be better for me but I'd like some more insight from more people who have other types of experience on this matter.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Sep 8, 2011)

poplars said:


> thanks bro I appreciate it.
> 
> so I'm definitely going to be doing the curing on a large scale... I'm just trying to decide if I want to do it the FDD way(small buds snap off, big stem still bendy, middle of the buds slightly bend, joint stays lit; then they go in jars in 12 capped 12 hours open.
> 
> ...


I jar mine when the larger stems make an audible crack when bent, but don't quite snap. There's still some sponginess to the buds, then I crack the jars for a few hours each day for about a week, then every other day, then seal em up.


----------



## poplars (Sep 8, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> I jar mine when the larger stems make an audible crack when bent, but don't quite snap. There's still some sponginess to the buds, then I crack the jars for a few hours each day for about a week, then every other day, then seal em up.


 hmm that's quite a bit dryer than what fdd does... I'm thinking that if the stem is still bendy that gives a lot more moisture to cause a more effective cure... looks like you're definitely taking the safer route though... I want to do it just like fdd but I just have a hard time risking a whole years work on something before I thoroughly research it...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm loving how that dvhaze is doing.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 9, 2011)

lol anyone order some 2 liter size sk buds?.... there all syetrical and shit


----------



## poplars (Sep 9, 2011)

yeah the buds are definitely growing a lot bigger this year with organics than not


----------



## theexpress (Sep 9, 2011)

so i roderd another bottle of bmo flower power... this time i asked one of the iwners if he could mix in a 1/4 grow it green in the flower power bottle has i feel the flower power is a lil low on nitrogen.. he said he would... cool people at bmo.... i told him he should start selling gallon amounts of his nutes and he should add a lil sea kelp to his mixes


----------



## theexpress (Sep 9, 2011)

the potassium bicarb is burning my leaves a lil... i dont know if it was cuzz i made the mix too strong, or because i began using small amounts of neem oil to act has extra surfacant and for a lil bug protection...... nothing major but enough to piss me off!!!


----------



## poplars (Sep 9, 2011)

theexpress said:


> so i roderd another bottle of bmo flower power... this time i asked one of the iwners if he could mix in a 1/4 grow it green in the flower power bottle has i feel the flower power is a lil low on nitrogen.. he said he would... cool people at bmo.... i told him he should start selling gallon amounts of his nutes and he should add a lil sea kelp to his mixes


yep thats pretty cool bro roots organics uses sea kelp in quite a few of their products, including buddha bloom and trinity.



theexpress said:


> the potassium bicarb is burning my leaves a lil... i dont know if it was cuzz i made the mix too strong, or because i began using small amounts of neem oil to act has extra surfacant and for a lil bug protection...... nothing major but enough to piss me off!!!


probably the neem oil bro....

don't trip remember how burnt my sk's were last year from those chems? still chronic ass bud.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 9, 2011)

poplars said:


> yep thats pretty cool bro roots organics uses sea kelp in quite a few of their products, including buddha bloom and trinity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see i like my plants too look perfect


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 9, 2011)

theexpress said:


> see i like my plants too look perfect


 Yeah get a breeder pic if your sk.. Pops got some killer colas on them plants.


----------



## poplars (Sep 9, 2011)

theexpress said:


> see i like my plants too look perfect


well that's why you need to get yourself a nice place where you can grow near your house and constantly tend to your plants... don't have to use as many pesticides most of the time.

I mean shit I don't use any pesticides, sure I have a few bite marks here and there. but they can't really /take over/.


----------



## poplars (Sep 9, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah get a breeder pic if your sk.. Pops got some killer colas on them plants.


yeah I'll definitely have some worthy pics to have 'officially' for this strain...especially since it's essentially an almost 100% all natural grow.


----------



## poplars (Sep 9, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> I jar mine when the larger stems make an audible crack when bent, but don't quite snap. There's still some sponginess to the buds, then I crack the jars for a few hours each day for about a week, then every other day, then seal em up.


 upon second thought I think I'm going to try your method. because I really c an't take the risk with this bud this year. maybe I'll do one branch wetter and see how it goes, and if it goes well I'll do it all like that next year... but this year I think I'm gonna do it your way.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 9, 2011)

awwwwwww fuck neem oil......... some of my leaves are curled up with burnt edges, and dark black/pupleish burns on the leaves.... never using neem outside again!!!! i took off some of the super ugly ones..... i left some that were not has burnt to be used up a lil by the plants so next week ill pluck those to when i go to feed again and spray for mildew... i fucked up in using that neem!!!! shitty.. they will live though... the on e short bubba sk barely got burnt... and it only had a very lil bit of mildew i sprayed once last week and its still free of mildew... even though conditions are right for mildew that sk has got it under control... its also got the kiefiest and fattest buds on it... im aving the most issue with the cali hash plant in terms of mildew... also the sod. bicarb. keeps turning my pistils orange like the bud was done... but after a couple days new white pistils come back so thats not that big an issue...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 9, 2011)

heres what one of the dudes from bmo wrote me on ebay

Thank You. If you would like, we do direct sales by email, which can save you money. The reason we use pint bottles is, eight of them (1 gallon) will fit in a US Postal Priority Medium Flat Rate box. However, only three quart bottles will fit in that same box, and gallons require the more expensive Large Flat Rate Box. The size we use serves two purposes. This saves on shipping costs, ensures fast delivery. Plus, if in transit, a bottle is damaged, then only a small amount of the product is lost, instead of all of it. 
 For gallons we can sell direct for 22 % off the Ebay prices, which makes the price about $ 48 per gallon shipped. Our direct sales email address is [email protected] If for any reason Ebay removes the email address, it's bluemtnorganics at gmail, with a dot com behind it.
 We use Azomite over kelp, because it provides more trace minerals, without sodium issues. With all our products, digestion / aeration time is 7 days. Then the bio-processed solutions are put under pressure and heated to 200 degrees F for 12 hours. Afterwards, the solutions are slowly cooled over three days, oxygen is injected into them, and the beneficial bacteria and fungi, before being bottled. They then remain in a chilled / clean room, until shipping. The caps are tightened before going into your shipping box, and they are in your hands in under 4 days. Thank You. signed - Greg 

*- blue_mtn_organics*


----------



## theexpress (Sep 9, 2011)

they make fresh bacthes every month to... there shit has a shelf life of 1.5 years if stored right


----------



## theexpress (Sep 9, 2011)

damn i orderd last night and told em to mix in da 1/4 grow it green with the flower power and bmo did that and today my shit already in the mail with a tracking number... how da fuck is that for service!!!!???


----------



## Wolverine97 (Sep 9, 2011)

poplars said:


> hmm that's quite a bit dryer than what fdd does... I'm thinking that if the stem is still bendy that gives a lot more moisture to cause a more effective cure... looks like you're definitely taking the safer route though... I want to do it just like fdd but I just have a hard time risking a whole years work on something before I thoroughly research it...


Yeah, I've tried it both ways and that's what I've settled on over the years. I get a very good cure after 3 weeks total (including dry time). I don't like the dark look the buds take on when jarred that moist, it does cause a bit more fermentation but I just don't like it as much. My stuff burns to a very light/white ash, and a joint will stay lit for several minutes between hits.


----------



## poplars (Sep 9, 2011)

theexpress said:


> heres what one of the dudes from bmo wrote me on ebay
> 
> Thank You. If you would like, we do direct sales by email, which can save you money. The reason we use pint bottles is, eight of them (1 gallon) will fit in a US Postal Priority Medium Flat Rate box. However, only three quart bottles will fit in that same box, and gallons require the more expensive Large Flat Rate Box. The size we use serves two purposes. This saves on shipping costs, ensures fast delivery. Plus, if in transit, a bottle is damaged, then only a small amount of the product is lost, instead of all of it.
> For gallons we can sell direct for 22 % off the Ebay prices, which makes the price about $ 48 per gallon shipped. Our direct sales email address is [email protected] If for any reason Ebay removes the email address, it's bluemtnorganics at gmail, with a dot com behind it.
> ...


that's cool man 

I think he's hypin it a lil bit.. with the oxygen blasting shit.

I mean when you brew your own bacterial teas... they dont last long, you gotta use them fast... unless you keep them bubbling and keep feeding them molasses or some kinda sugar...

to say that there are living bacteria in a bottle that hasn't been bubbled in over 48 hours is pretty much bs.. this is why beneficial bacteria is often sold in dry powders instead of in bottles... 

not saying these nutes aren't any good, I'm just sayin they should probably sell the beneficials separate from the liquid so they don't kill them... it's not possible to keep them oxygenated enough to not die before you get them in shipping...


----------



## poplars (Sep 9, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Yeah, I've tried it both ways and that's what I've settled on over the years. I get a very good cure after 3 weeks total (including dry time). I don't like the dark look the buds take on when jarred that moist, it does cause a bit more fermentation but I just don't like it as much. My stuff burns to a very light/white ash, and a joint will stay lit for several minutes between hits.


nice man, do you trim after dry or before?? I would prefer after dry because it would make what I'm doing incredibly easier.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 9, 2011)

poplars said:


> that's cool man
> 
> I think he's hypin it a lil bit.. with the oxygen blasting shit.
> 
> ...


thats why you cant close the cap for too long..... also from time to time i like to shake the bottle for a little to aerate it.. it even saids contents of bottle is alive... and the way they do it is they sterilze the shit first then let it cool then innoculate it with the endo ecto ect. and let them get a stronghold so nothing else can infect... kinda takes me back to my shroom growing days lol... there is molassis in there to feed the bacteria..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 9, 2011)

theexpress said:


> so i roderd another bottle of bmo flower power... this time i asked one of the iwners if he could mix in a 1/4 grow it green in the flower power bottle has i feel the flower power is a lil low on nitrogen.. he said he would... cool people at bmo....


 what he do? pour out a little off the top and then top it off with some piss instead? lol


----------



## theexpress (Sep 9, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what he do? pour out a little off the top and then top it off with some piss instead? lol


 
lol maybe man maybe


----------



## Wolverine97 (Sep 9, 2011)

poplars said:


> nice man, do you trim after dry or before?? I would prefer after dry because it would make what I'm doing incredibly easier.


I trim wet. I think it's just so much easier in the long run, with a lot less trichome loss throughout the drying/curing process.


----------



## poplars (Sep 9, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> I trim wet. I think it's just so much easier in the long run, with a lot less trichome loss throughout the drying/curing process.


yeah but that seems a lot more complicated when you're harvesting a big crop like mine... seems a lot easier to trim dry and hang the plants up whole or in halves.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Sep 9, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah but that seems a lot more complicated when you're harvesting a big crop like mine... seems a lot easier to trim dry and hang the plants up whole or in halves.


I really don't see why. I'm usually doing a few bows at least, and I honestly think it goes a lot faster while the leaves are still rigid and sticking out from the buds. Different strokes I guess...

The trich's just get so brittle once the plants have dried, I hate to have to handle them much at that stage.


----------



## poplars (Sep 9, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> I really don't see why. I'm usually doing a few bows at least, and I honestly think it goes a lot faster while the leaves are still rigid and sticking out from the buds. Different strokes I guess...
> 
> The trich's just get so brittle once the plants have dried, I hate to have to handle them much at that stage.


well it's the difference between setting up 12-14 good hanging spots, vs lines of hanging branches from various strains all over the place. I know I can keep the strains sectioned off and shit it just seems a lil overwealming... I'll have to think about it I guess.....


----------



## Wolverine97 (Sep 9, 2011)

poplars said:


> well it's the difference between setting up 12-14 good hanging spots, vs lines of hanging branches from various strains all over the place. I know I can keep the strains sectioned off and shit it just seems a lil overwealming... I'll have to think about it I guess.....


Yeah, that's a good point. I got nothing...


----------



## poplars (Sep 9, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Yeah, that's a good point. I got nothing...


I guess if I just hammer in a few nails into the walls and setup some secure lines I can setup something like that... but with plants this big idk.


----------



## poplars (Sep 9, 2011)

and also the trichome loss is not really significant... the buds stay hella crystally, and there's a LOT of trichomes inside the bud... for the most part you're only losing leaf trichomes that you can sift into your bag of shake to eventually be made into hash or cannabutter.

I mean I dry trimmed sour kush... that bud still fucks me up every day more than any other bud I've ever smoked... just sayin 

I think I'm gonna stick with the dry trim, but change it up a bit to fit with your curing style wolverine, thanks for sharing your method bro.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 9, 2011)

im still salty about how bad neem fucked my plants up..... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## poplars (Sep 9, 2011)

theexpress said:


> im still salty about how bad neem fucked my plants up..... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


bro all you can do is relax and accept it........

getting mad isn't gonna undo it.

smoke a bowl


----------



## theexpress (Sep 9, 2011)

poplars said:


> bro all you can do is relax and accept it........
> 
> getting mad isn't gonna undo it.
> 
> smoke a bowl


im ocd when it comes to my plants... first the mildew and now the neem burn...... see in my head i knew the neem could burn so i used it extra lite and it still got me


----------



## poplars (Sep 9, 2011)

theexpress said:


> im ocd when it comes to my plants... first the mildew and now the neem burn...... see in my head i knew the neem could burn so i used it extra lite and it still got me


project good vibes to your plant andthey will do well, don't project worry at them or you will only make more problems for yourself


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 10, 2011)

damn thats fucked up chi, i never had aproblem using neem oil. on another note my violator hermied on me. so watch out for that shit.


----------



## poplars (Sep 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> damn thats fucked up chi, i never had aproblem using neem oil. on another note my violator hermied on me. so watch out for that shit.


a lot of people who grow that strain report it tends to hermie... .LAME.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> damn thats fucked up chi, i never had aproblem using neem oil. on another note my violator hermied on me. so watch out for that shit.


what week bloom did it herm? how did your pheno smell? mine is citusry kushy dank.. im thinking its leaning hindu kush... its the shorter more bushy pheno... also you have been using neem on indoor right? its a whole new ball game under that big light in the sky the sun... im still so salty.... i swear i just wanna rip da burnt plants out no matter how big they are... im just like that...


----------



## poplars (Sep 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> what week bloom did it herm? how did your pheno smell? mine is citusry kushy dank.. im thinking its leaning hindu kush... its the shorter more bushy pheno... also you have been using neem on indoor right? its a whole new ball game under that big light in the sky the sun... im still so salty.... i swear i just wanna rip da burnt plants out no matter how big they are... im just like that...


 yeah man that's why I don't like fuckin around with oils and shit like that... thank god I don't have any major bug problems, this sun wont let you hit the bugs with a potent enough dosage without frying your leaves...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 10, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah man that's why I don't like fuckin around with oils and shit like that... thank god I don't have any major bug problems, this sun wont let you hit the bugs with a potent enough dosage without frying your leaves...


dude ima be mad for days at this.............................. lol im trying to let it go... has not been a good few days thats for sure


----------



## poplars (Sep 10, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah man that's why I don't like fuckin around with oils and shit like that... thank god I don't have any major bug problems, this sun wont let you hit the bugs with a potent enough dosage without frying your leaves...


and by the way chitown the same thing happened to me 2 years ago when I was growing those sativas... dunno why I sprayed em, think I was trying to cure the thrips, before I realized they weren't a problem.... shitty stuff.

BUT.. just trim the bud well... and don't cook the fried leaves in butter or anything, and you'll be all good!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 10, 2011)

poplars said:


> and by the way chitown the same thing happened to me 2 years ago when I was growing those sativas... dunno why I sprayed em, think I was trying to cure the thrips, before I realized they weren't a problem.... shitty stuff.
> 
> BUT.. just trim the bud well... and don't cook the fried leaves in butter or anything, and you'll be all good!


man... first i saw mildew...... i started using potassium bicarb for it and it works well for a few days.... but it turns your pistols orange early... im not tripping sooo much on that because the hairs come back but it still fux with my nerves some... then the mildew still comes back when the humidity is way high... its in very small amounts... but still lol makes me wanna choke something..... then i thought hay use a lil of this cold pressed neem oil not even for bugs but just to get a lil better stick from the sodium bicarb right... so i used a small amount and my shit gets fried!!!!!! some more then others.... but the ones getting the absolute best sun got burnt the hardest... and one of those is a sk!!!! awwwww i fucked her up soo bad.... she used to be so drop dead goergeous!!!!!!!!!! now i left her scard!!!! man i even apolagized to her... thats not how you treat a women you been in a relationship with for 11 years!!!!! the best i can do for her is feed her well, treat her nice, and trim off those ugly leaves after she uses the energy in them for a week or so.... the cali hash plant got burnt too.... and even doe its a lil bigger i dont care about it has much... but the other bubba that is a lil smaller then it is doing fucking fine!!! had very lil mildew sprayed once and it never came back on that one... is lush ass green.... it did not burn much at all when i used the neem oil... she is the fastest budding out of all my plants even the hash plant!!! and she has the most klief on her by far along with the strongest odor.... the violator kush can take some abuse too.... its got some dank ass buds on her i cat wait to sample them.. and the tahoe is a super tough bitch after she gets some size.... not much bothers her.. the neem barely did anything to her, she is the biggest plant... but im still hating she takes so fucking long to bloom!!!!


----------



## poplars (Sep 10, 2011)

I think as long as you keep treating em nice you're gonna have a great harvest. the only thing you'll have issues with on that burnt sk is lower yeilds... maybe slightly less quality, but it will still be DANK. don't trip bro I understand the whole compulsion to have a perfect plant but sometimes life throws you a curve ball.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 10, 2011)

poplars said:


> I think as long as you keep treating em nice you're gonna have a great harvest. the only thing you'll have issues with on that burnt sk is lower yeilds... maybe slightly less quality, but it will still be DANK. don't trip bro I understand the whole compulsion to have a perfect plant but sometimes life throws you a curve ball.


yeah...... well the rain washed all that neem shit away... im not using it anymore on outdoor plants period.... maybe on indoor mite infested plants... but only after lights go out for the night


----------



## Wolverine97 (Sep 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> man... first i saw mildew...... i started using potassium bicarb for it and it works well for a few days.... but it turns your pistols orange early... im not tripping sooo much on that because the hairs come back but it still fux with my nerves some... then the mildew still comes back when the humidity is way high... its in very small amounts... but still lol makes me wanna choke something..... then i thought hay use a lil of this cold pressed neem oil not even for bugs but just to get a lil better stick from the sodium bicarb right... so i used a small amount and my shit gets fried!!!!!! some more then others.... but the ones getting the absolute best sun got burnt the hardest... and one of those is a sk!!!! awwwww i fucked her up soo bad.... she used to be so drop dead goergeous!!!!!!!!!! now i left her scard!!!! man i even apolagized to her... thats not how you treat a women you been in a relationship with for 11 years!!!!! the best i can do for her is feed her well, treat her nice, and trim off those ugly leaves after she uses the energy in them for a week or so.... the cali hash plant got burnt too.... and even doe its a lil bigger i dont care about it has much... but the other bubba that is a lil smaller then it is doing fucking fine!!! had very lil mildew sprayed once and it never came back on that one... is lush ass green.... it did not burn much at all when i used the neem oil... she is the fastest budding out of all my plants even the hash plant!!! and she has the most klief on her by far along with the strongest odor.... the violator kush can take some abuse too.... its got some dank ass buds on her i cat wait to sample them.. and the tahoe is a super tough bitch after she gets some size.... not much bothers her.. the neem barely did anything to her, she is the biggest plant... but im still hating she takes so fucking long to bloom!!!!


Ooooh. Yeah, don't ever use any type of oil or anything else with the potassium bicarbonate.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 10, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Ooooh. Yeah, don't ever use any type of oil or anything else with the potassium bicarbonate.


lol yeah no shit huh....


----------



## poplars (Sep 10, 2011)

lol.......good shit!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 10, 2011)

think it was just the neem oil on its oown


----------



## theexpress (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## NONHater (Sep 10, 2011)

Wholy shit a picture! Looks good Chi!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 10, 2011)

NONHater said:


> Wholy shit a picture! Looks good Chi!


that was a throwback comps of howak.... i wonder wtf happend to him... hope he is all good


----------



## poplars (Sep 10, 2011)

for real.... does't feel right without him around.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> think it was just the neem oil on its oown


maybe it was the indian and not the arrow?


----------



## theexpress (Sep 10, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> maybe it was the indian and not the arrow?


lol........................................


----------



## Wolverine97 (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm sorry, I couldn't resist. Low hanging fruit and all that.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Sep 10, 2011)

That bubba pheno looks pretty sick.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 11, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> That bubba pheno looks pretty sick.


it is even though thats a sexy ass pic it doesnt show the immense amount of kief that covers it


----------



## poplars (Sep 11, 2011)

theexpress said:


> it is even though thats a sexy ass pic it doesnt show the immense amount of kief that covers it


yeah I'll take some epic bubba pheno pics this year!!!


----------



## Dr High (Sep 11, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah I'll take some epic bubba pheno pics this year!!!



Hey pops! Long time no see man, im flowering some bubba kush in not too long now, see how it turns out.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 11, 2011)

Dr High said:


> Hey pops! Long time no see man, im flowering some bubba kush in not too long now, see how it turns out.


lol wassup my canadian friend?


----------



## theexpress (Sep 11, 2011)

how bout my chicago bears!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hope they can keep it up


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2011)

just got my custom nutes today lol.... bmo is the shit... when i shook the bottle just a lil there quickly became frothy like bubbles at the top... and they stayed frothy too for a long time... i know theres tall benificial bacteria in there


----------



## poplars (Sep 12, 2011)

theexpress said:


> just got my custom nutes today lol.... bmo is the shit... when i shook the bottle just a lil there quickly became frothy like bubbles at the top... and they stayed frothy too for a long time... i know theres tall benificial bacteria in there


tellin ya if you really want a bio-active brew you have to bubble it with a little fish tank pump for 24-48 hours before you use it... and if they gave you a bio-catalyst, pour a little in the bubbling bottle (you might wanna put it in a bigger container)

tellin you if there are any active bacteria left in there, this will quadruple them, bubbling makes them eat, eating makes them reproduce. and when they eat they also shit, thus making your mix more potent.

everyone has a fish tank p ump!!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2011)

poplars said:


> tellin ya if you really want a bio-active brew you have to bubble it with a little fish tank pump for 24-48 hours before you use it... and if they gave you a bio-catalyst, pour a little in the bubbling bottle (you might wanna put it in a bigger container)
> 
> tellin you if there are any active bacteria left in there, this will quadruple them, bubbling makes them eat, eating makes them reproduce. and when they eat they also shit, thus making your mix more potent.
> 
> everyone has a fish tank p ump!!!


got no pump only filters and thats useless.... lol .................... i shake the bottle a couple times a day.... i know that may not seem like shit but you would be surprised how much oxygen that adds to the water... plus i keep the cap on loose the whole time which lets oxygen seep in there inbetween the couple times i shake the bottle up again... theres bacteria in there trust me... if you could see how frothy this shit gets man you would think i was pumping a fishtank airstone in there!!


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 12, 2011)

Brew the witches brew!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Brew the witches brew!!


lol....... its already been done for me playa


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 12, 2011)

Tlo is some good shit!! Give that bacteria something to eat and they will treat ya good.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Tlo is some good shit!! Give that bacteria something to eat and they will treat ya good.


they have molassis to eat on for the next 30 days or so before i use it all up!!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2011)

im feeding double dose of this twice a week... ill have this bottle gone quick lol


----------



## poplars (Sep 12, 2011)

didn't those pellet things you used a while back have active bacteria in it?

just sayin if you had taht then you already have good bioactive bacteria going.

I'm just not gonna believe there's active bacteria in those bottles unless the company has ingeniusly figured out how to stop aerobic bacteria from dying in anaerobic conditions.

the bacterial powder I use is applied by mixing into water, and then watered in within 15 mins of mixing, and if you wait any longer than that the bacteria begin to die...

I don't mean to be a prick about it but I'm just not sure how they have biologically active organisms in aerobic conditions unless those bacteria are somehow going into an inactive but not dead state...

maybe you could email them and ask them to explain this?


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2011)

poplars said:


> didn't those pellet things you used a while back have active bacteria in it?
> 
> just sayin if you had taht then you already have good bioactive bacteria going.
> 
> ...


they need oxygen and food to live... and they have them both....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2011)

i dont know if the bonemeal had bacteria in it has it was steamed bonemeal


----------



## poplars (Sep 12, 2011)

oh well doesnt' matter those plants are gonna do good regardless.


----------



## Ditty! (Sep 12, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yeah blueberry gets old quick after you quit craving that taste


Hows the VK?


----------



## mugzie101 (Sep 12, 2011)

So im doing my second grow attempt now that I have money and time on my hands, I live in chi as well and was wondering your opinion on a 150w hps ? you think ill be good with this for like 4 plant chitownsmoke? I did cfls last time and it was not good lol do u think a grow tent is a good idea as well im doing everything in a huge crawl space I have or my closet


----------



## Ditty! (Sep 12, 2011)

The 150 hps sunhrow system is fine. Ive a
A few. They still create alot of heat, cause the
Bulb is a ballast also. Mugz the thug!


----------



## mugzie101 (Sep 12, 2011)

any better recommendation? Also whats the best way for me to control the heat that was really a issue in my last grow heat. I plan on getting a tent this time around


----------



## theexpress (Sep 13, 2011)

Ditty! said:


> Hows the VK?


budding up nicely... thanx.. you seen jeb around?


----------



## theexpress (Sep 13, 2011)

mugzie101 said:


> So im doing my second grow attempt now that I have money and time on my hands, I live in chi as well and was wondering your opinion on a 150w hps ? you think ill be good with this for like 4 plant chitownsmoke? I did cfls last time and it was not good lol do u think a grow tent is a good idea as well im doing everything in a huge crawl space I have or my closet


ive never grown with a 150.... i have with a 250 for years... i think you could do 4 smaller plants with a 150.. maybe add some cfls for side lighting


----------



## theexpress (Sep 13, 2011)

mugzie101 said:


> any better recommendation? Also whats the best way for me to control the heat that was really a issue in my last grow heat. I plan on getting a tent this time around


cool tube and proper ventiliation


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 13, 2011)

you shoulda gave me those last sk seeds homie. they woulda been in love mode right now, making seeds. Oh well, maybe next time


----------



## poplars (Sep 13, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you shoulda gave me those last sk seeds homie. they woulda been in love mode right now, making seeds. Oh well, maybe next time


atleast he sent seeds to one right person... got about 60-70 seeds growing between the 2 sk plants.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 13, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you shoulda gave me those last sk seeds homie. they woulda been in love mode right now, making seeds. Oh well, maybe next time


lol, or me.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 13, 2011)

poplars said:


> atleast he sent seeds to one right person... got about 60-70 seeds growing between the 2 sk plants.


yeah you held it down super proper!!! nothing but good karma comming ur way for life!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 13, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you shoulda gave me those last sk seeds homie. they woulda been in love mode right now, making seeds. Oh well, maybe next time


 
lol i got you.... dont worry tropical man


----------



## theexpress (Sep 13, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, or me.


yeah you been hounding me for like 3 years... and i appreciate tthe headband x corleone got you on a few....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 13, 2011)

its good to see almost all my old boys on here again..... and its good to have a place were we can freely express ourselves no matter how high and retarded we sound lol


----------



## theexpress (Sep 13, 2011)

yeah pops you do work man!!! your strictly and outdoor grower and get alot accomplished in a single grow year!!!! esp this year!


----------



## poplars (Sep 13, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yeah pops you do work man!!! your strictly and outdoor grower and get alot accomplished in a single grow year!!!! esp this year!


thanks bro I appreciate it... you should see the fools I get motivation from.... they get a LOT accomplished in a single year... I'm getting bigger and bigger every year tho, gonna dig that space hella deep next year. 

I'm trying to find out more about the male that we used to pollinate the purple kushes, midnights, and other afghani strains (not sk) but I'm sure it's of legit decendence. 

btw the midnights just started making bud smell, I smelled the pollinated bud and WHEW, the most musky brisk piney intense smell ever, gonna be some NICE bud.


----------



## Ditty! (Sep 13, 2011)

theexpress said:


> budding up nicely... thanx.. you seen jeb around?


Yeah I see him. U want me to ask him sumphin? I aint checked his thread in while tho


----------



## theexpress (Sep 13, 2011)

Ditty! said:


> Yeah I see him. U want me to ask him sumphin? I aint checked his thread in while tho


tell him to come over here with some pix...........


----------



## mugzie101 (Sep 13, 2011)

so you would recommend a 250w? is that costly on the elec bill in chi? Also is that cool for stealth? Thanks man always give some amazing advice


----------



## theexpress (Sep 13, 2011)

mugzie101 said:


> so you would recommend a 250w? is that costly on the elec bill in chi? Also is that cool for stealth? Thanks man always give some amazing advice


ok 250 watts aint shit to a light bill even if you run it 24/7..... and it is pretty cool.... with just an osc. fan on high i was able to keep my 250 watt hps 4-6 inches away from tops of plants.... best way to grow with a 250 is one or 2 plant scrog, or 4 medium sized plants with heavy lst


----------



## theexpress (Sep 13, 2011)

ive pulled over 7 ounces before with one 250 watt hps and 2 26 watt cfls with 4 ak47 before.... so you can get respectable yields with a light like that.... the 250 watter dont penatrate so deep so the object here is to open your plants up to more light by lst, or creating an even canapy by scrog


----------



## mugzie101 (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice! I think I may go 250 w im doing a 5 plant grow i a grow tent do u know the best spot to buy the light and is there anywhere locally ? I just want to do it really right this time


----------



## theexpress (Sep 13, 2011)

mugzie101 said:


> Nice! I think I may go 250 w im doing a 5 plant grow i a grow tent do u know the best spot to buy the light and is there anywhere locally ? I just want to do it really right this time


mugzie...... my personal advice is get a 600 watt aircooled 6' hps with a 6' 250 cfm fan in a 3x3 tent with a 4' 190 cfm fan with scrubber for exhaust...

you will be using less 1k watts which still isnt shit and should be pulling a pound dry off this light


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Sep 13, 2011)

whyd this shit get closed for a bit anyways


----------



## theexpress (Sep 13, 2011)

ElectricPineapple said:


> whyd this shit get closed for a bit anyways


we forgot to pay the internet bill.........


----------



## mugzie101 (Sep 13, 2011)

Def will look into that as far as a carbon filter does it really help on smell? Thanks again do u have email or messenger or something hate asking mad questions on here


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Sep 13, 2011)

fuuuck. thoses kushes'll do that to ya. the life of a stoner. 

hows everybody been these days? you ever make it to CO chi?


----------



## theexpress (Sep 13, 2011)

mugzie101 said:


> Def will look into that as far as a carbon filter does it really help on smell? Thanks again do u have email or messenger or something hate asking mad questions on here


aww hell the fuck yeah it helps on smell.... it will controll like 99.5% of the smell if you get a good one...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 13, 2011)

ElectricPineapple said:


> fuuuck. thoses kushes'll do that to ya. the life of a stoner.
> 
> hows everybody been these days? you ever make it to CO chi?


no never made it out to co.....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 14, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yeah you been hounding me for like 3 years... and i appreciate tthe headband x corleone got you on a few....


u should see the C-K X HB seedlings, super indica look to em .


----------



## theexpress (Sep 14, 2011)

fuck me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i fucked my plants up man with that fucking neem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! they were way worse then last week... im never using that shit again period... fuck... i had to remove so much ugly foliage.... man im stressed.. this is gonna hurt my yield.... my plants look shitty now... only the buds look decent.. and some buds even look shitty did i mention fuck.... i had to drink a 6 pack of bud after i saw what happend....


----------



## poplars (Sep 14, 2011)

theexpress said:


> fuck me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i fucked my plants up man with that fucking neem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! they were way worse then last week... im never using that shit again period... fuck... i had to remove so much ugly foliage.... man im stressed.. this is gonna hurt my yield.... my plants look shitty now... only the buds look decent.. and some buds even look shitty did i mention fuck.... i had to drink a 6 pack of bud after i saw what happend....


damn...........


that sucks bro.... I gotta cut down the 2 sativas in my garden because they're showing tiny hermie spots... they have cloudy trichomes so hopefully they got some crazy energetic high haha......

I still have 3 in the back yard under the tree canopy that haven't hermied and are flourishing. so I'll still get sativa this year


----------



## theexpress (Sep 15, 2011)

time to do work son!!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 15, 2011)

damn plants are like dieing!!!!! fuck.... along with neem burn looks like i got nute lockout now.... gonna have to epsom salt them tommorow... hope they can make it... i had to cut off alot of ugly premature bud that was dieing anyway... been a shitty outdoor experiance starting like last week.... its going downhill fast..


----------



## poplars (Sep 15, 2011)

damn.................


----------



## Wolverine97 (Sep 15, 2011)

Shitty, man. That's weird, I've never had any problems using neem oil.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 15, 2011)

theexpress said:


> damn plants are like dieing!!!!! fuck.... along with neem burn looks like i got nute lockout now.... gonna have to epsom salt them tommorow... hope they can make it... i had to cut off alot of ugly premature bud that was dieing anyway... been a shitty outdoor experiance starting like last week.... its going downhill fast..


damn thats fucked up. i hope you didnt put all ya eggs in one basket. atleast you got the job so you aint dependin on it


----------



## theexpress (Sep 15, 2011)

ok i waterd 2 gallons of water with some epsom salt... tommorow i will give 3-4 gallon and epsom salt... hope it helps... maybe if shit looks better by next week ill feed some more... in the full light of the day it didnt look has bad has earlier.. well overall still looks shitty... the fatter buds are ok so i think if i can stop this lockout i can harvest some nugget


----------



## theexpress (Sep 15, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Shitty, man. That's weird, I've never had any problems using neem oil.


you ever use it outside?


----------



## theexpress (Sep 15, 2011)

poplars said:


> damn.................


alot of the shit that was discolored earlier today turned crispy a few hours later... i still got green on there but its fading!!!!! i need this shit to stop.... my yield hs already taken a huge hit.. i just need to harvest a couple ounces and ill be happy... maybe a half p.. before iw as gonna get atleast 3.... pray for me!!!


----------



## poplars (Sep 15, 2011)

remember the epsom salt isn't a super cure, it also takes a few days to work so I dont reccomend giving them that tomorrow......

also if you have a bottle of vitamin B1 I HIGHLY recommend you give it to them, it's very good for helping against damage such as replanting stress or stress such as this.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 15, 2011)

just a shitty year to grow outside for me soo far... highest mildew/mould year in the past 5 years.... its starting to get cold early to..... we were cold has hell last night like 38.... weird.. supposed to get warmer in the next few days... well see how long that last


----------



## theexpress (Sep 15, 2011)

poplars said:


> remember the epsom salt isn't a super cure, it also takes a few days to work so I dont reccomend giving them that tomorrow......
> 
> also if you have a bottle of vitamin B1 I HIGHLY recommend you give it to them, it's very good for helping against damage such as replanting stress or stress such as this.


the epsom salt is my last hope... a couple days of rain should be comming up ... i hope it all clears up


----------



## Wolverine97 (Sep 15, 2011)

theexpress said:


> you ever use it outside?


Oh, no I guess I missed that part.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 15, 2011)

thinking i should just flush next time


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 15, 2011)

theexpress said:


> damn plants are like dieing!!!!! fuck.... along with neem burn looks like i got nute lockout now.... gonna have to epsom salt them tommorow... hope they can make it... i had to cut off alot of ugly premature bud that was dieing anyway... been a shitty outdoor experiance starting like last week.... its going downhill fast..


instead of blasting your plants with nutes and all kinds of other shit, you shoulda just blast your plants with some love. KISS method


----------



## theexpress (Sep 15, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> instead of blasting your plants with nutes and all kinds of other shit, you shoulda just blast your plants with some love. KISS method


i been using organics..... i dont understand... i been giving them plenty of love.... this shit just came out of nowere... and it got worse in the time i couldnt go to my grow


----------



## theexpress (Sep 15, 2011)

but yeah im just flushing for a while now.... hoping for the best..


----------



## theexpress (Sep 15, 2011)

one sk looks like its not that bad off it will for sure make it i saw earlier... the violator will be ok too.... im not trying to lose the other 4 plants though... i worked so fucking hard for this now!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 15, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i been using organics..... i dont understand... i been giving them plenty of love.... this shit just came out of nowere... and it got worse in the time i couldnt go to my grow


I'm just busting your balls. I feel bad for you brah. hope things turn out better. keep us updated.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 15, 2011)

now I feel like shit for busting your balls, lol.

sorry!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 15, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> now I feel like shit for busting your balls, lol.
> 
> sorry!


its ok all im worried about is my plants....


----------



## ...... (Sep 16, 2011)

damn that fucking sucks chi.good luck I hope they come back.


----------



## poplars (Sep 16, 2011)

well I woke up to a nice brisk cold this morning, 41 degrees! starting to get cooler over here... dunno if it's the beginning or just one of those little bumps before we really get it.

chi you'll salvage whar you can from this year, and next year will be better.


----------



## poplars (Sep 16, 2011)

its truly an indescribable feeling waking up to the silhouettes of rock hard nuggets white haired tops... ahh.


----------



## genuity (Sep 16, 2011)

poplars said:


> its truly an indescribable feeling waking up to the silhouettes of rock hard nuggets white haired tops... ahh.


sounds fun pop,i know them things are blowing up nice
id love to step outside,and look at a patch of land like that.

im pulling for ya chi,is that a new spot your growing in?


----------



## poplars (Sep 16, 2011)

gave them 120 ML of that rabbit manure tea per plant, each plant got around 2.5 gal (some less since they either seemed like they had extra moisture, or smaller plants.) so that's 240 ml per 5 gal bucket. the shit looked nice... I did a rough strain, the major bulk of the gunk at the bottom got strained out, some rabbit turds floating around but I don't care about that , they also got around 20 ML per 5 gal bucket each of buddha bloom, hpk and hp2.

gonna be feeding them every watering from here on out.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 16, 2011)

poplars said:


> gave them 120 ML of that rabbit manure tea per plant, each plant got around 2.5 gal (some less since they either seemed like they had extra moisture, or smaller plants.) so that's 240 ml per 5 gal bucket. the shit looked nice... I did a rough strain, the major bulk of the gunk at the bottom got strained out, some rabbit turds floating around but I don't care about that , they also got around 20 ML per 5 gal bucket each of buddha bloom, hpk and hp2.
> 
> gonna be feeding them every watering from here on out.


you gonna feed lightly or full?


----------



## poplars (Sep 16, 2011)

theexpress said:


> you gonna feed lightly or full?


lightly. way lighter than I was before, since I'm feeding daily, and especially since I combined it with the rabbit tea.

also started my vermicompost bin today!!! there's lots of those epic earth worms around here


----------



## theexpress (Sep 16, 2011)

poplars said:


> lightly. way lighter than I was before, since I'm feeding daily, and especially since I combined it with the rabbit tea.
> 
> also started my vermicompost bin today!!! there's lots of those epic earth worms around here


like 1/4 dose light? how much were you feeding before and how often


----------



## poplars (Sep 16, 2011)

theexpress said:


> like 1/4 dose light? how much were you feeding before and how often


went from 50 ML buddha bloom, 40-50ml hpk, 60-80ml hp2, and 40 trinity every other feeding, was feeding every other watering. (watering every day so far.)

so probably 1/4th on some, half on others.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Sep 16, 2011)

Got any new pics? i know yall wanna show that sour off


----------



## poplars (Sep 16, 2011)

not yet gonna wait 5 more days to see if this rabbit tea makes any dramatic effects.


----------



## poplars (Sep 17, 2011)

also the hermie did throw one seed here and there in the sk's. just in the front, and we're talking no more than one seed per big bud if you look HARD.

so I'm just gonna have to be very picky about which ones I'm certain are 100% sk and which ones are not. I'll get you like 10-15 seeds chitown, atleast 10 depending on how many I"m sure of, and if you see any that grow with thinner leaves just kill it right away 

but don't panic I got it under control, we're talking ONE-three bad seeds within the whole batch worst case scenario, but since I'll be selecting based upon the seeds I know I pollinated, this risk is dramatically reduced.

just had to keep you in the loop.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## poplars (Sep 17, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


>


 lmfao good things good things... I'm due to take pics i'm just waitin 4 or 5 days for the rabbit tea to take effect.

you choppin any down soon?


----------



## poplars (Sep 17, 2011)

so I still had a lil bit of frozen sk pollen.

I hit up one branch on the back side that had absolutely no seeds plenty of white hairs. these will be no doubt 100% pure.

I've seen seeds develope quite fast out here so I think there's enough time for this final branch to make plenty of seeds.


----------



## Dr High (Sep 17, 2011)

poplars said:


> so I still had a lil bit of frozen sk pollen.
> 
> I hit up one branch on the back side that had absolutely no seeds plenty of white hairs. these will be no doubt 100% pure.
> 
> I've seen seeds develope quite fast out here so I think there's enough time for this final branch to make plenty of seeds.


What have you got in the works pops? If you dont mind me askin'


----------



## poplars (Sep 17, 2011)

Dr High said:


> What have you got in the works pops? If you dont mind me askin'


as far as my own personal crosses or what I'm growing??

personal crosses:
pk x mystery afghani(formerly known as sad s1. male)
pk x mysterafghani 2
pk x climatized hybridized blue dream
midnight x m.a.
midnight x m.a. 2
super bud x c.h. blue dream.
master kush x m.a.

and then tons of other crosses at my buddy that I'll probably pick a few out of.

as far as whats in the garden....

2 sk's... 2 purple kushes, one is 6 foot, 3.5-4 feet wide, one is 3 feet tall 3.5-4 feet wide., 4 midnights 2 phenos, 1 superbud and 1 masterkush.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 17, 2011)

ok....... anybody got pix of what organic nute burn looks like? i hear its a lil diffrent then chem nute burn..... i have it narrowed down to ph problem or burnt them with the bmo...


----------



## Dr High (Sep 17, 2011)

poplars said:


> as far as my own personal crosses or what I'm growing??
> 
> personal crosses:
> pk x mystery afghani(formerly known as sad s1. male)
> ...


Im workin on some BK and Ak-47 Workin my way to get an Ice going too.
I'd like to see your own strains in the works, keep up the good work!

Doc


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 17, 2011)

theexpress said:


> ok....... anybody got pix of what organic nute burn looks like? i hear its a lil diffrent then chem nute burn..... i have it narrowed down to ph problem or burnt them with the bmo...


what's your ph at now? are you even checking it?


----------



## theexpress (Sep 17, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what's your ph at now? are you even checking it?


i cant check runoff cuzz there in the ground..... it looks like nute lockout to me...... but......... i have never burnt plants before with organics and im told the burn looks diffrent so thats why im asking


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 17, 2011)

try just checking the soil itself. if you have to, grab a handful of soil and check that for runoff, or at worst, just check the ph of the soil itself, not the runoff


----------



## theexpress (Sep 17, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> try just checking the soil itself. if you have to, grab a handful of soil and check that for runoff, or at worst, just check the ph of the soil itself, not the runoff


im not even going to be able to see them for a few days..... i flushed them a lil last few days... i hope they come back.... some of the lowwer branches looked ugly has hell but still alive..... and the tops still look good has fuck... that was yesterday though.. no telling what will happen in the next few days... im not feeding them at all this week..... just water for a few days str8.... atleast untill the shit stops...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 18, 2011)

lots of rain today... hope that helps flush my soil......


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 19, 2011)

How long left? My bubba and corleone should be done in another 3 weeks.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 19, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> How long left? My bubba and corleone should be done in another 3 weeks.


 
another 4 weeks or so on most...


----------



## NONHater (Sep 19, 2011)

Same here 3-4 weeks. Two buddy's have already had all there plants ripped. Fuckin scumbags I tell ya.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> another 4 weeks or so on most...


 I hope the weather is good enough until then on your side. Over here we are already starting to get the chill. 50's at night.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 19, 2011)

NONHater said:


> Same here 3-4 weeks. Two buddy's have already had all there plants ripped. Fuckin scumbags I tell ya.


 Yeah now that's some bull right there. People stealing another mans work.


----------



## Someguy15 (Sep 19, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah now that's some bull right there. People stealing another mans work.


 People will steal anything... someone ripped all my tomatoes this year, WTF tomatoes!

Nice to see u made mod WBW.


----------



## NONHater (Sep 19, 2011)

Damn everyone moded up!


----------



## jeb5304 (Sep 19, 2011)

NONHater said:


> Same here 3-4 weeks. Two buddy's have already had all there plants ripped. Fuckin scumbags I tell ya.


yep there out there and now is when they start. i had mine ripped this yr by pigs and like 10 yrs ago by sum lucky bastards. other wise ive been pretty lucky with my outdoors gettin to crop. 

hey chi and pops wass good my friends? sk seeds in with a lil hermie i see. that sux but at leat you have it narrowed down to the sk seeds.
my sk mom is doing good. just took more clones for my fem seeds run.. so now i have the sk spread out in a few locations just 3bonsai mums, so i cant lose it all ever. then i have the og mom in my main veg tent. going to finally flower her in like a month. other wise ive been busy with mycelium. gotta fig way to recoup that loss the pigs dealt me. only way i know of thats pretty easy other than gettin on tha grind with that hard. we all know jeb dont need nun of dat cuz i sure like to smoke .


----------



## theexpress (Sep 19, 2011)

......................... Glory be to the man from chicago whos plant were dieing but now buds are still growing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Glory!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 19, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> yep there out there and now is when they start. I had mine ripped this yr by pigs and like 10 yrs ago by sum lucky bastards. Other wise ive been pretty lucky with my outdoors gettin to crop.
> 
> Hey chi and pops wass good my friends? Sk seeds in with a lil hermie i see. That sux but at leat you have it narrowed down to the sk seeds.
> My sk mom is doing good. Just took more clones for my fem seeds run.. So now i have the sk spread out in a few locations just 3bonsai mums, so i cant lose it all ever. Then i have the og mom in my main veg tent. Going to finally flower her in like a month. Other wise ive been busy with mycelium. Gotta fig way to recoup that loss the pigs dealt me. Only way i know of thats pretty easy other than gettin on tha grind with that hard. We all know jeb dont need nun of dat cuz i sure like to smoke .


you got nothing budding now?


----------



## theexpress (Sep 19, 2011)

nonhater said:


> damn everyone moded up!


alot of mods pass threw here!!!

including admin...... potroast will be comming home to team sourkush......


----------



## theexpress (Sep 19, 2011)

plus rep to all my friends


----------



## theexpress (Sep 19, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I hope the weather is good enough until then on your side. Over here we are already starting to get the chill. 50's at night.


my indicas can take the cold.. im worried for the 10 week flowering tahoe though... plus she got ravagged by ph issues..... i brought them back to life...


----------



## poplars (Sep 19, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> yep there out there and now is when they start. i had mine ripped this yr by pigs and like 10 yrs ago by sum lucky bastards. other wise ive been pretty lucky with my outdoors gettin to crop.
> 
> hey chi and pops wass good my friends? sk seeds in with a lil hermie i see. that sux but at leat you have it narrowed down to the sk seeds.
> my sk mom is doing good. just took more clones for my fem seeds run.. so now i have the sk spread out in a few locations just 3bonsai mums, so i cant lose it all ever. then i have the og mom in my main veg tent. going to finally flower her in like a month. other wise ive been busy with mycelium. gotta fig way to recoup that loss the pigs dealt me. only way i know of thats pretty easy other than gettin on tha grind with that hard. we all know jeb dont need nun of dat cuz i sure like to smoke .


yep I'll be able to tell for sure, I pollinated another branch, but no telling if it's going to take or not....

but I can tell exactly which buds got hit all at once, its pretty obvious so I'm not too worried. anything I have any slight doubt about will not be saved.

weather is really epic right now, for the next 3 days average high of 90, low of 50.


----------



## jeb5304 (Sep 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> you got nothing budding now?


just my outdoor lacon. gonna be a beast like my others were just not as big.fukin pork and narcs!
indoors i have it all on veg. for another 3weeks. been focusing on my shrooms. im gonna have four 64 gal mono tubs going. yep im going bulk.
got my 15 spawn jars bout 25 % colonized.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 19, 2011)

poplars said:


> yep I'll be able to tell for sure, I pollinated another branch, but no telling if it's going to take or not....
> 
> but I can tell exactly which buds got hit all at once, its pretty obvious so I'm not too worried. anything I have any slight doubt about will not be saved.
> 
> weather is really epic right now, for the next 3 days average high of 90, low of 50.


theres a huge gap there.... its more mild here like 60-70's now.... also much cooler at night from 43-50


----------



## theexpress (Sep 19, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> just my outdoor lacon. gonna be a beast like my others were just not as big.fukin pork and narcs!
> indoors i have it all on veg. for another 3weeks. been focusing on my shrooms. im gonna have four 64 gal mono tubs going. yep im going bulk.
> got my 15 spawn jars bout 25 % colonized.


dont get caught with boomers... they will weigh up everything jars, cakes, bulk substrate everything... be careful.... what u growing cubensis or exotics? if u have any ? im here i used to grow mad shrooms... and with your setup you will harvest pounds and fast


----------



## poplars (Sep 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> theres a huge gap there.... its more mild here like 60-70's now.... also much cooler at night from 43-50


yep desert weather, hot in the day, cool/cold at night.


----------



## jeb5304 (Sep 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> dont get caught with boomers... they will weigh up everything jars, cakes, bulk substrate everything... be careful.... what u growing cubensis or exotics? if u have any ? im here i used to grow mad shrooms... and with your setup you will harvest pounds and fast


oh no i wont i have this at a totally off the radar place in the basement.. granny likes the company lol. cubes- pink buffalo,b+, and hawaiann pes.
yes thats why i chose this set up. i need a fast way to recoup. this is it. if i have ? ill pm ya


----------



## theexpress (Sep 19, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> oh no i wont i have this at a totally off the radar place in the basement.. granny likes the company lol. cubes- pink buffalo,b+, and hawaiann pes.
> yes thats why i chose this set up. i need a fast way to recoup. this is it. if i have ? ill pm ya


hawaiins were ok there were very few aborts.... medium sized boomers that weighed


----------



## Wolverine97 (Sep 19, 2011)

It hit the upper 30's a couple nights ago up here. Brrrrr, I'm not ready for this shit again...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 19, 2011)

man im so happy my plants are still alive and so far seems like the worst is over... im gonna water again with light epsom salt {which has a neutral ph} then only flush with reg water after that... next week ill add some 50% nutes...... followed by a flush!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> ......................... Glory be to the man from chicago whos plant were dieing but now buds are still growing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Glory!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Glory be!!! Hallelujah!!! lol

right on Jo, glad to hear that.


----------



## poplars (Sep 20, 2011)

theexpress said:


> man im so happy my plants are still alive and so far seems like the worst is over... im gonna water again with light epsom salt {which has a neutral ph} then only flush with reg water after that... next week ill add some 50% nutes...... followed by a flush!!!


seriously bro ease up on teh epsom salt.

organics don't contain 'salts' that build up, thus adjusting ph with a 'salt' will not do any good, you just gotta water em through it man.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2011)

feeding them always works for me.


----------



## poplars (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> feeding them always works for me.


I think he over did it a lil with his organic nutrients and now I'm pretty sure the best thing he can do is clear water... feeding when it's already locked out would just cause more problems wouldn't it???


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2011)

poplars said:


> I think he over did it a lil with his organic nutrients and now I'm pretty sure the best thing he can do is clear water... feeding when it's already locked out would just cause more problems wouldn't it???



i think they weren't fed enough to begin with. i think that was the original problem.


----------



## poplars (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i think they weren't fed enough to begin with. i think that was the original problem.


idk about that one.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2011)

poplars said:


> idk about that one.


of course you don't, that's why you're both having problems.


----------



## NONHater (Sep 20, 2011)

Well considering he used MG threw veg he prob got a salt build up then nutrient lockout. This happens when you don't flush after veg with MG and other chemicals But only pictures can tell. Who knows whats going on without the pics.


----------



## poplars (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> of course you don't, that's why you're both having problems.


I"m not having any problems with my grow but thanks for being a douche. fdd stays sour, big fuckin surprise.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2011)

all i've been reading about for the last 2 weeks in this thread is all the problems you all are having. now i'm the troll?
LOLOLOL


shall i start pulling quotes? 

i knew trying to help would lead to nothing but insults.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> all i've been reading about for the last 2 weeks in this thread is all the problems you all are having. now i'm the troll?
> LOLOLOL
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, man. You haven't seen me talking about any problems, I haz none (other than humidity being tough to keep in check lately). I had seriously abstained from saying anything thinking maybe you weren't trying to stir shit up, maybe you weren't as bad as everyone says. And maybe you aren't... I honestly don't know enough about you. When you posted the hot tub pic I thought maybe you were trying to stir things up, maybe not. Figured I'd wait and see. I just thought your response to poplars was a bit over the top, but maybe that's just your way...

edit: and I haven't insulted anyone.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2011)

all i said was "i think they may have been under fed to begin with".

WTF is wrong with all of you??????? 

seriously. what's the big issue here again?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> of course you don't, that's why you're both having problems.



chitown has been whining about his plants for weeks. pops is feeding his rabbit shit because he was seeing signs of yellowing. i made a statement based on these two FACTS, direct at those 2 people. 




seriously. WTF??????


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Hey, man. You haven't seen me talking about any problems, I haz none (other than humidity being tough to keep in check lately). I had seriously abstained from saying anything thinking maybe you weren't trying to stir shit up, maybe you weren't as bad as everyone says. And maybe you aren't... I honestly don't know enough about you. When you posted the hot tub pic I thought maybe you were trying to stir things up, maybe not. Figured I'd wait and see. I just thought your response to poplars was a bit over the top, but maybe that's just your way...
> 
> edit: and I haven't insulted anyone.



where did i ever mention you? why you so defensive?


----------



## poplars (Sep 20, 2011)

just because I feel that I should rethink my feeding methods doesn't mean I'm having any problems.

when he's talking about having severally burned plants, you don't tell them to feed more.

so yeah we have a big issue here, we don't agree on methodology, and you seem to think we're having so many fucking problems so when we deny your advice we must be idiots right? seriously you're being lame as fuck man. and you don't even realize it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2011)

poplars said:


> just because I feel that I should rethink my feeding methods doesn't mean I'm having any problems.
> 
> when he's talking about having severally burned plants, you don't tell them to feed more.
> 
> so yeah we have a big issue here, we don't agree on methodology, and you seem to think we're having so many fucking problems so when we deny your advice we must be idiots right? seriously you're being lame as fuck man. and you don't even realize it.



dude, relax. i made an innocent comment.


----------



## poplars (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> chitown has been whining about his plants for weeks. pops is feeding his rabbit shit because he was seeing signs of yellowing. i made a statement based on these two FACTS, direct at those 2 people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when exactly was yellowing a problem again? sure I adjust, but how is this a problem? my buds are growing in hella nice, hella juicy epic dankness... where again is my problem??? lol.....


----------



## poplars (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> dude, relax. i made an innocent comment.


apparently we just don't jive with your 'innocent' comment's I don't really care to try to get along with you anymore.


----------



## NONHater (Sep 20, 2011)

No one seems to care about the MG comment maybe its just personal between FDD an POPS kik. Funny to watch also guys and I'm favoring FDD for once, but I hated that you closed the RIU girls thread open that back up kik.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2011)

i missed the pics so i can't say for sure. i was just throwing out my thoughts. 

if it had nudity i probably closed it. people hated me for rules i didn't make. i'm not a mod anymore. you should ask potroast or chiceh to open it.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i missed the pics so i can't say for sure. i was just throwing out my thoughts.
> 
> if it had nudity i probably closed it. people hated me for rules i didn't make. i'm not a mod anymore. you should ask potroast or chiceh to open it.


You're not a mod anymore? Since when?


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2011)

poplars said:


> seriously bro ease up on teh epsom salt.
> 
> organics don't contain 'salts' that build up, thus adjusting ph with a 'salt' will not do any good, you just gotta water em through it man.


the organics is what brought my ph out of whack..... and the epsom salt im sure brought my ph closer to range... if not my plants would be dead already cuzz beleave me i did a very light flush...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i think they weren't fed enough to begin with. i think that was the original problem.


actually it was the reverse... i went to heavy.... and that brought my ph way down.....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2011)

NONHater said:


> Well considering he used MG threw veg he prob got a salt build up then nutrient lockout. This happens when you don't flush after veg with MG and other chemicals But only pictures can tell. Who knows whats going on without the pics.


not at all..... i was using mg for veg like well over a month ago..... the problem was i was feeding twice weekly and never fed plain water... i was just counting on rain for that.... and that let my ph fuck up


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> chitown has been whining about his plants for weeks. pops is feeding his rabbit shit because he was seeing signs of yellowing. i made a statement based on these two FACTS, direct at those 2 people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


listen......... first off let me say i dont have the liberty of going to my fucking backyard at any time i want to to take care of my plants like how you do.... enough said at that.... dont try to make me out to be a noob or some shit.... ive seen you do stupid shit too like trim the fuck outta a plant that was gonna yield about 2 pounds to something that looked liked it would yield a few ounces... dont try and make me look bad.... trying to help is ok but insults not needed... i dont wanna have to go behind you and clean up your post but i will.. lets be civil


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2011)

i would like to thank everybody that sent good karma to me and my plants... god bless!!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2011)

btw some kind of little animal either bird or chimpmunk has been shitting on my buds lol.. one nugg on the best looking sk got shit on and 2 buds on the cali hash plant also.... i took off all i could with a little twig, and tryed to wipe down with my shirt {all i had} next time i go back ima spray that off with a light solution of pot. bicarb and water... very light mix....

donr want any mold comming.... highest season for mildew/mold here for past 5 years.....


----------



## Someguy15 (Sep 20, 2011)

theexpress said:


> btw some kind of little animal either bird or chimpmunk has been shitting on my buds lol.. one nugg on the best looking sk got shit on and 2 buds on the cali hash plant also.... i took off all i could with a little twig, and tryed to wipe down with my shirt {all i had} next time i go back ima spray that off with a light solution of pot. bicarb and water... very light mix....
> 
> donr want any mold comming.... highest season for mildew/mold here for past 5 years.....


 haha and I worried about smoking cat hairs. Outdoor definitely presents some unique challenges and this weather? It's outta control. It's either extremely hot, or lately it has just been rainy and 70-95% humidity for almost a week. I dunno how I could avoid the mold if I had outdoor going, I'm having to use A/C and dehumidifiers inside to fight this crap off in a controlled environment. How u handle the mold if it starts? Chop asap or can u do surgery outdoors? Unfortunately I have 0 outdoor experience with MJ, medical here doesn't allow it.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Sep 20, 2011)

theexpress said:


> btw some kind of little animal either bird or chimpmunk has been shitting on my buds lol.. one nugg on the best looking sk got shit on and 2 buds on the cali hash plant also.... i took off all i could with a little twig, and tryed to wipe down with my shirt {all i had} next time i go back ima spray that off with a light solution of pot. bicarb and water... very light mix....
> 
> donr want any mold comming.... highest season for mildew/mold here for past 5 years.....


You could do a light alcohol or peroxide cleaning, that won't cause any burn that the P bicarb can. Will totally sterilize it at least.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> haha and I worried about smoking cat hairs. Outdoor definitely presents some unique challenges and this weather? It's outta control. It's either extremely hot, or lately it has just been rainy and 70-95% humidity for almost a week. I dunno how I could avoid the mold if I had outdoor going, I'm having to use A/C and dehumidifiers inside to fight this crap off in a controlled environment. How u handle the mold if it starts? Chop asap or can u do surgery outdoors? Unfortunately I have 0 outdoor experience with MJ, medical here doesn't allow it.


similer weather here too..... might drop below 50% rh on some sunny days but at night its like 70% plus on avg. last week been real humid... im gonna spray my plants with pot. bicarb. if i run into any shit like that... and i hope i dont since im recovering from some heavy plant damage


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> You could do a light alcohol or peroxide cleaning, that won't cause any burn that the P bicarb can. Will totally sterilize it at least.


yeah im going with a weak solution...... it works forreal... but if you go to heavy it turns the pistils orange like the plants getting ripe... that goes away and new pistils have formed..


----------



## jeb5304 (Sep 20, 2011)

hey howak popped in my sk thread at tha club. i told him get over here for reunion.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> hey howak popped in my sk thread at tha club. i told him get over here for reunion.


awwwww shit................................................. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he better roll threw


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2011)

theexpress said:


> listen......... first off let me say i dont have the liberty of going to my fucking backyard at any time i want to to take care of my plants like how you do.... enough said at that.... dont try to make me out to be a noob or some shit.... ive seen you do stupid shit too like trim the fuck outta a plant that was gonna yield about 2 pounds to something that looked liked it would yield a few ounces... dont try and make me look bad.... trying to help is ok but insults not needed... i dont wanna have to go behind you and clean up your post but i will.. lets be civil



are you talking about this plant?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2011)

theexpress said:


> btw some kind of little animal either bird or chimpmunk has been shitting on my buds lol.. one nugg on the best looking sk got shit on and 2 buds on the cali hash plant also.... i took off all i could with a little twig, and tryed to wipe down with my shirt {all i had} next time i go back ima spray that off with a light solution of pot. bicarb and water... very light mix....
> 
> donr want any mold comming.... highest season for mildew/mold here for past 5 years.....


sounds like a problem. 

have you tried the "mildew cure" yet?


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> are you talking about this plant? View attachment 1797067


yup............. should be 3 times that there......


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> sounds like a problem.
> 
> have you tried the "mildew cure" yet?


no i havent... the potassium bicarb. has been holding the pm off for last 2 weeks.. i havent had to spray since then and was scared to due to previous problems... you feed and flush same day right? that seems like the way to do it if your gonna feed organics everyday...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2011)

theexpress said:


> no i havent... the potassium bicarb. has been holding the pm off for last 2 weeks.. i havent had to spray since then and was scared to due to previous problems... you feed and flush same day right? that seems like the way to do it if your gonna feed organics everyday...



i've fed every watering for the past 4 months.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> according to who and what?
> 
> you never heard of topping a plant?
> 
> and you say you're not a noob.


lol why are you lookng for a fight? i know wtf topping is... i am a firm beleaver in that myself... even outside with the intensity of the sun... what you did to that plant was butcher it... thats a nice picture you showing why dont you show the before and after you "topped"... and how many weeks of potential growth was that ago?


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i've fed every watering for the past 4 months.


you feed in the morning and water again later right with plain water? thats what i was saying


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol why are you lookng for a fight? i know wtf topping is... i am a firm beleaver in that myself... even outside with the intensity of the sun... what you did to that plant was butcher it... thats a nice picture you showing why dont you show the before and after you "topped"... and how many weeks of potential growth was that ago?


that pic was taken 2 days ago.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> that pic was taken 2 days ago.


hahahaha yes i know............. why dont you show what you did to that plant weeks ago..... i would go threw your thread and find it but its not that important to me... you and i both know what you did.... and has bad has i fucked up my outdoor the buds are still going to be top notch..... and what happend to my grow was accidental, you did that dumb shit to your plant on purpose lol


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> yes, in purposely topped my plant.
> 
> 
> spell "as" for us again.


lol you topped like 75% of that plant... instead of that nice still big bush you got there you should have a tree!!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2011)

when i top a plant i cut/pinch the very end of each branch..... the amount of plant matter that is lost is very small thats what topping is.... now if you wanna call cutting off 8-12 inches worth of branches per branch topping then thats on you lol.....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i didn't want a tree. i wanted a nice low bush.
> 
> good luck with your mildew, and your lock out, and your PH in soil(LOL), and your frost, and your ........
> 
> ...


lol ..................................... you know.......... we always get soo close to being cool, and its always you that fucks it up....... mildew=under control im not adding any of that gay ass oily shit you want me to use to furthur burn my plants so thank you..... the the ph has been stabilized..... dont worry about me....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> that was LOWER GROWTH.
> 
> 
> newbie.


lmmfao.... why dont you get the pix...... NEWBIE!!!! hahaha


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> now we know you are a noob.
> 
> 
> why you so sensitive, girl?


hahahahahaha unkle faded and his jokes............. i tell you whats going to happen now...... now you have forced my hand.... i have asked you time and time again not be be whats the word.... "dissruptive" im removing all the post that take away from subject matter pertaining to this thread......


----------



## Wolverine97 (Sep 20, 2011)

I'd leave it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2011)

spell "as" again. 


you gonna clean up my topping thread as well?


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> spell "as" again.
> 
> 
> you gonna clean up my topping thread as well?


you know your welcome to browse this thread and post HAS long has your not being mailcious


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2011)

theexpress said:


> you know your welcome to browse this thread and post HAS long has your not being mailcious



i don't feel you ever had a lock out problem. i feel your plants have been under fed from way back. i feel lower doses fed more often works much better then big doses here and there. especially in soil. i feel if you adjust your feeding schedule in the future you won't have AS many issues. 

i have been using "mildew cure" for 4 years now on spotty mildew in my outside grows with EXCELLENT results. after years of trying "home remedies" i finally went with something that is actually made for mildew. it HAS worked for me. 

hope this helps.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i don't feel you ever had a lock out problem. i feel your plants have been under fed from way back. i feel lower doses fed more often works much better then big doses here and there. especially in soil. i feel if you adjust your feeding schedule in the future you won't have AS many issues.
> 
> i have been using "mildew cure" for 4 years now on spotty mildew in my outside grows with EXCELLENT results. after years of trying "home remedies" i finally went with something that is actually made for mildew. it HAS worked for me.
> 
> hope this helps.


i respect what your saying unkle fade.... i just dont agree..... like i said this is a gorilla grow... i cant go there everday for many reasons, from security to i work full time... feeding evryday is not an option.... my plants were never underfed, i did overfeed though.. and thats what sent the ph out of whack...... LET ME LEARN YA SOMETHING ABOUT SODIUM BICAB OK?


Material name: Bicarbonate (Potassium or Sodium)
Material type: mineral 
U.S. EPA Toxicity Category: III, "Caution"
USDA-NOP: 
Considers sodium bicarbonate as nonsynthetic and allowed. Potassium bicarbonate is considered synthetic and is permitted for plant disease control. The related chemical ammonium carbonate is permitted only for use as bait in traps for insect control. Organic crops destined for export to Japan may not be produced using potassium bicarbonate. (NOP 2000).
Material description:
These products rely on a bicarbonate salt (usually potassium bicarbonate) as the active ingredient. They are promoted for use against powdery mildew diseases. The use of baking soda (sodium bicarbonate) as a fungicide is not a new idea. In Alfred C. Hottes&#8217; A Little Book of Climbing Plants, published in 1933, mention is made of using one ounce of baking soda per gallon of water to control powdery mildew on climbing roses. The author credits the idea to a Russian plant pathologist, A. de Yaczenski (Williams and Williams 1993).
How it works:
According to the Kaligreen® product label, these products disrupt the potassium or sodium ion balance within the fungal cell, causing the cell walls to collapse. Studies to identify the exact mode of action are on-going.
OMRI LISTED PRODUCTS: 
Kaligreen® (Arysta Life Science Corp.)
MilStop® Broad Spectrum Foliar Fungicide (BioWorks, Inc.)​References to OMRI listed products in this Guide are based on the June 2004 edition of the OMRI Brand Name List. Please consult www.omri.org for changes and updates in the brand name product listings.
Non OMRI-listed:
Armicarb 100 (85% potassium bicarbonate)
Remedy® (Bonide)
FirstStep®
Bi-Carb Old Fashioned Fungicide®
Note: Baking soda (sodium bicarbonate) cannot legally be used as a pesticide unless it is an ingredient in an EPA registered product.
​Formulations and Application guidelines: 
Kaligreen is 82% potassium bicarbonate and 18% surfactants and other inerts. The potassium bicarbonate is micro-encapsulated. It is used at rates of 1-5 lb/acre. The pH of the spray solution should be kept at 7.0 or above. Bicarbonate products may be phytotoxic if used at rates above 5 lb/acre. Several studies have shown much better efficacy against powdery mildew when oils are added to bicarbonate products, typically at the rate of 0.5-1.0% (Kuepper et. al. 2001, Ziv and Zitter 1992). 
Reentry interval (REI) and pre-harvest interval (PHI):
The EPA Workers Protection Standard requires a minimum of 4 hours before reentering treated areas for Kaligreen®, one hour for Milstop®. There is usually a one day to harvest PHI requirement.
Availability and Sources:
Available through several mail order suppliers.
Effect on the environment:
The active ingredient is a salt of two ions that are very common in nature. It is non-flammable and not considered to be a carcinogen. Neither the active ingredient nor its decomposition products (potassium ions and bicarbonate or carbonate ions, water, or carbon dioxide) have chronic toxic effects. The effects of the inert ingredients are unknown, but in order to meet NOP requirements, approved formulations must be on the EPA list 4, &#8220;inerts of minimal concern&#8221;. 
Effect on human health: 
The oral LD50 of Kaligreen is 3358 mg/kg for rats (Labels 2004: Kaligreen MSDS); that of Armicarb is 2700 (Labels 2004: Armicarb MSDS). The Federal EPA ruled (as of December, 1996) that sodium and potassium bicarbonates are exempt from residue tolerances. This action served to facilitate the development and release of commercial bicarbonate products for horticultural use (Kuepper et al. 2001). Sodium bicarbonate has been a component of many foods, and widely consumed over hundreds of years.
Types of pests it controls:
A summary of recent field bicarbonate product efficacy trials on vegetables and fruit commonly grown in the Northeast was compiled for this fact sheet. These university-based trials typically test products with untreated buffer rows and other conditions that create unusually severe pest pressure. The level of pest control is likely to be higher on completely sprayed fields in which a good program of cultural controls has been implemented. Furthermore, many of these trials were implemented without adding oil or other adjuvants to the spray mixture, which might improve efficacy.
In the discussion below, &#8220;good control&#8221; means statistically significant reductions in disease severity or damage of 75% or more, compared to an untreated control. &#8220;Fair control&#8221; includes those with significant reductions of 50-74%, and any non-significant reductions of over 50%. The &#8220;poor control&#8221; group includes any results with less than 50% reduction.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2011)

good luck. i'll be watching.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2011)

i dont agree with the part of oils being added though.... i tried that... a lil dish soap doesnt hurt but fuck oils... of any kind


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2011)

essentially the sodium bicarb kill the pm on contact ........ sometimes i can still see what i think is still pm but it is dead and will just wash or whipe away.. or after a rain fall will wash away.. it works good.... it didnt burn my plant but made my hairs turn color


----------



## Wolverine97 (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i don't feel you ever had a lock out problem. i feel your plants have been under fed from way back. i feel lower doses fed more often works much better then big doses here and there. especially in soil. i feel if you adjust your feeding schedule in the future you won't have AS many issues.
> 
> i have been using "mildew cure" for 4 years now on spotty mildew in my outside grows with EXCELLENT results. after years of trying "home remedies" i finally went with something that is actually made for mildew. it HAS worked for me.
> 
> hope this helps.


Green Cure, which is made for PM and other plant fungus is 100% pure potassium bicarb. I've used it before with good results.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Green Cure, which is made for PM and other plant fungus is* 100% pure potassium bicarb*. I've used it before with good results.



with all due respect, you are mistaken. 

http://www.megagro.com/pdf/GreenCureMSDS.pdf

2. COMPOSITION/INFORMATION ON INGREDIENTS Ingredients % by Weight CAS Number
*Potassium Bicarbonate 85%* 298-14-6
Contains no components that are reported to be carcinogenic by any reference source
including IARC, OSHA, NTP, and ACGIH.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2011)

i should have never added any oil thats for sure that shit burnt by next day i saw it so im sure it was burning not long after i did that dumb shit... i added very lil neem oil to my sodium bicarb mixture just to act has a spreader, and i even fully emulsified that shit with enougn dishsoap and it still fucking burnt... all the sodium bicarb does that i dont like is turn your hairs over.. it doesnt smell like ass like serande, and its safe to add unlike something like eagle20


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2011)

and to tp it off it was a cloudy ass day, and i sprayed them very early in the morning..... oil is no good for outside in my experiance... i dont give a damn if its neem, garlic, w/e


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2011)

theexpress said:


> and to tp it off it was a cloudy ass day, and i sprayed them very early in the morning..... oil is no good for outside in my experiance... i dont give a damn if its neem, garlic, w/e



hmmm, i wonder why it doesn't hurt mine.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> hmmm, i wonder why it doesn't hurt mine.


well maybe you other kinda oil wont burn.... either way idc... im not using it or any other oil..... even indoor for mites i wont use neem anymore.... they have other products that contain the good shit from the neem w/o the burning... HAS you may know... lol i dont want no burnin


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2011)

but i do appreciate the advice and im glad its been woring for you.... you should try potassium bicarb... works great.. lol


----------



## Someguy15 (Sep 20, 2011)

theexpress said:


> essentially the sodium bicarb kill the pm on contact ........ sometimes i can still see what i think is still pm but it is dead and will just wash or whipe away.. or after a rain fall will wash away.. it works good.... it didnt burn my plant but made my hairs turn color


 Far as I know (which admittedly is little) the PM doesn't like the high PH environment caused by the S Bi carb. Many ways to solve a problem I say to each their own, use what works for u no need to beef.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Far as I know (which admittedly is little) the PM doesn't like the high PH environment caused by the S Bi carb. Many ways to solve a problem I say to each their own, use what works for u no need to beef.


ot kills pm on contact and also has a high ph on the leaf tissue that mildew spores cant germ. on


----------



## Wolverine97 (Sep 21, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> with all due respect, you are mistaken.
> 
> http://www.megagro.com/pdf/GreenCureMSDS.pdf
> 
> ...


Ahem, well then... the more you know.

*greedily eats crow from fiddy's avatar*


----------



## poplars (Sep 21, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol ..................................... you know.......... we always get soo close to being cool, and its always you that fucks it up....... mildew=under control im not adding any of that gay ass oily shit you want me to use to furthur burn my plants so thank you..... the the ph has been stabilized..... dont worry about me....


this is EXACTLY how I feel about FDD too, I try to talk to him rationally but somehow he says shit that is just triggering. there is no discussion, it's like you either did it right or you did it very wrong and you are an idiot (implied...) 

that's why I don't give a fuck if I get along with him anymore, there's a reason he isn't a global mod anymore, because of shit like this, glad it worked out the way it did.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 21, 2011)

spent 2 hours today loving my plants.... a couple gallons of clean well water, and a weak spray of potass. bicarb. and a lil peroxide.... very weak dose should have been enough to kill the very small amounts of pm i seen today... i even let it dry 2-3 times and sprayed infected areas again... the pm has a diff. look to it after you kill it... it gets darkerish... then will just wash away... i trimmed off most of the ugly shit... were back in bizzness


----------



## Dr High (Sep 21, 2011)

theexpress said:


> spent 2 hours today loving my plants.... a couple gallons of clean well water, and a weak spray of potass. bicarb. and a lil peroxide.... very weak dose should have been enough to kill the very small amounts of pm i seen today... i even let it dry 2-3 times and sprayed infected areas again... the pm has a diff. look to it after you kill it... it gets darkerish... then will just wash away... i trimmed off most of the ugly shit... were back in bizzness


Dude i am hungry for pics... got pics?


----------



## theexpress (Sep 21, 2011)

Dr High said:


> Dude i am hungry for pics... got pics?


no..... i dont... i wish i would have taken some 2 weeks ago when everything was perfect but i have no camera....... if worse comes to worst i will take some harvest shots......


----------



## poplars (Sep 21, 2011)

I'll take some pics today.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 21, 2011)

poplars said:


> I'll take some pics today.


thanx for having my back.... take some nice close ups of the sk of diffrent nuggs from diffrent angles..... todays there is not a cloud in the sky in da chi.... nice cool breezy chicago day.... not so humid right now... has i was looking at my beast mode ass bubba pheno sk, the sun hit it just right... and i was blinded by the imense amount of kief throwing back light into my eyes!!!!! dude i thought this cali hash plant was supposed to be superfast finisher... the sk and her will finish same time.... and the sk has got waaaaay bigger buds.... and its not even has old... the hash plant looks good but something tells me im not gonna honer her.....


----------



## poplars (Sep 21, 2011)

theexpress said:


> thanx for having my back.... take some nice close ups of the sk of diffrent nuggs from diffrent angles..... todays there is not a cloud in the sky in da chi.... nice cool breezy chicago day.... not so humid right now... has i was looking at my beast mode ass bubba pheno sk, the sun hit it just right... and i was blinded by the imense amount of kief throwing back light into my eyes!!!!! dude i thought this cali hash plant was supposed to be superfast finisher... the sk and her will finish same time.... and the sk has got waaaaay bigger buds.... and its not even has old... the hash plant looks good but something tells me im not gonna honer her.....


definitely theres been a LOT more growth since the last pics... you all will be very surprised and pleased


----------



## theexpress (Sep 21, 2011)

poplars said:


> definitely theres been a LOT more growth since the last pics... you all will be very surprised and pleased


i wanna see how far along your nuggs are compared to mine to... we should be almost at the same... i think your like a str8 line to my left of were im living.. but far has hell to my left lol


----------



## theexpress (Sep 21, 2011)

i think i may be just a lil bit more north then you not much


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2011)

theexpress said:


> no..... i dont... i wish i would have taken some 2 weeks ago when everything was perfect but i have no camera....... if worse comes to worst i will take some harvest shots......


you don't even have a camera? 

EVERYONE has a camera. borrow one.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 21, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> you don't even have a camera?
> 
> EVERYONE has a camera. borrow one.


lol ok lemme borrow yours....


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol ok lemme borrow yours....




that's your answer?


----------



## theexpress (Sep 21, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> that's your answer?


yes................... whats yours?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yes................... whats yours?



i took these this morning, ... 



View attachment 1798231


----------



## theexpress (Sep 21, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i took these this morning, ...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1798228View attachment 1798232View attachment 1798227View attachment 1798229View attachment 1798230View attachment 1798231View attachment 1798233


awesome grow... what strains you running this year?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2011)

theexpress said:


> awesome grow... what strains you running this year?


ice cream
grapefruit diesel
super sour OG
mastodon kush


----------



## theexpress (Sep 21, 2011)

see i gotta try that super sour og, and mastadon kush... along with there lemon diesil, and 76 bubba..


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2011)

theexpress said:


> see i gotta try that super sour og, and mastadon kush... along with there lemon diesil, and 76 bubba..



i got the seeds from speedy. when i germed them i opened the packages one at a time. i germed 3 each of the mastodon and super sour. i put a tag on each jiffy cube on each seed. the tag went with them until they were put into the ground and marked on my "plot map". looking at the 2 strains today, and comparing them to the pics on the emerald triangle website, they are BACKWARDS.

i kinda want to start a thread but i figure everyone will simply tell me i mixed them up. i actually went 3 steps out of my way not to. my wife thinks the web site might have their pics mixed up. 


whatever the shorter one on the end is, it's the one i want again.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 21, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i got the seeds from speedy. when i germed them i opened the packages one at a time. i germed 3 each of the mastodon and super sour. i put a tag on each jiffy cube on each seed. the tag went with them until they were put into the ground and marked on my "plot map". looking at the 2 strains today, and comparing them to the pics on the emerald triangle website, they are BACKWARDS.
> 
> i kinda want to start a thread but i figure everyone will simply tell me i mixed them up. i actually went 3 steps out of my way not to. my wife thinks the web site might have their pics mixed up.


lol speedy prolly mixed them up himself... were they in orig. breeders pack?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol speedy prolly mixed them up himself... were they in orig. breeders pack?



yeah, from what i could tell. they were on the breeder card, in a plastic vial, sealed in a plastic package.


----------



## poplars (Sep 21, 2011)

midnight:

superbud: I took a pic of the whole plant but for some reason it isn't uploaded.... it's about 5' 8", 2.5 feet wide.

big purple kush (notice the purple leaves?  )

classic 80's kush (dude called it master kush..)

other purple kush pheno, very strong grape smell, very crystally, purple under the leaves.

two sour kushes on the left, pk right.

tall sk:

shorter sk (more crystally, looks like the knockout pheno I had last year...)


----------



## theexpress (Sep 21, 2011)

nice shot....


----------



## poplars (Sep 21, 2011)

theexpress said:


> nice shot....


yeah that one reminds me the MOST of the green bubba pheno I had last year, I'm so stoked, that plant is gonna be a knockout!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 21, 2011)

i have a sk diesel outside too.. my partner fucked up and gave me one....


----------



## poplars (Sep 21, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i have a sk diesel outside too.. my partner fucked up and gave me one....


not 100% sure if I got one this year or not yet... I'm pretty sure I didn't though...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 21, 2011)

man im fucking baked.............................................................


----------



## poplars (Sep 21, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i took these this morning, ...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1798228View attachment 1798232View attachment 1798227View attachment 1798229View attachment 1798230View attachment 1798231View attachment 1798233


you know what,

after looking through your pics...

I realize you're full of shit about the yellowing leaf thing.

if you look at these pics theres CLEARLY yellow leaves...you're trying to act like you shouldn't get any yellow leaves when you clearly have many within the thick foliage of your plants... this is crap dude. I'm done taking anything you have to say seriously at this point.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2011)

poplars said:


> you know what,
> 
> after looking through your pics...
> 
> ...



yes, i have yellow leaves. mostly lower growth that dies off due to lack of sunlight. it is of no concern to me what-so-ever though. my plants are lush, green and very well fed. no complaints or worries here. 

i don't think i really "act" anything. you all posted as if you were worried about your plants. i replied trying to help. you got all butt hurt and started this drama. tell me 100 more times how "done" you are with me.


----------



## poplars (Sep 21, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> yes, i have yellow leaves. mostly lower growth that dies off due to lack of sunlight. it is of no concern to me what-so-ever though. my plants are lush, green and very well fed. no complaints or worries here.
> 
> i don't think i really "act" anything. you all posted as if you were worried about your plants. i replied trying to help. you got all butt hurt and started this drama. tell me 100 more times how "done" you are with me.


let me refer you to the post that started this ALL



fdd2blk said:


> mine look nothing like that.
> 
> i say NOT normal.


when I look at the pic in that thread, I see a plant that looks like a small version of what you have, a few yellow leaves on the bottom, maybe one or two on top. 

so yeah, I'm a lil ticked that you hand out wrong information and then you act like we're causing so much drama when we try to say that you might be wrong about something.

but hey I'm sure I'm just being dramatic again


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2011)

poplars said:


> let me refer you to the post that started this ALL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes, you are being very dramatic. as always.


----------



## poplars (Sep 21, 2011)

tokin up some purple bubba pheno. anyone else tokin right now???


----------



## theexpress (Sep 22, 2011)

poplars said:


> tokin up some purple bubba pheno. anyone else tokin right now???


time to do work!!!


----------



## jeb5304 (Sep 22, 2011)

just picked up sum tahoe og from a grower friend. im pretty impressed. that cali connection puts out sum nice gear. made me think of chi [video=youtube;RQyunn9YJl8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQyunn9YJl8&feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## theexpress (Sep 23, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> just picked up sum tahoe og from a grower friend. im pretty impressed. that cali connection puts out sum nice gear. made me think of chi [video=youtube;RQyunn9YJl8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQyunn9YJl8&feature=player_embedded#![/video]


lol im just hopeing my shit pulls threw... the burn/dehydration is still going on but at a slower pace... the tahoe og was starting a mag. def. so i fed with some epsom salt... a couple days of rain comming like 4 in a row... bitter sweet... hope it gets my soil right, but dont want any mold....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 23, 2011)

i harvested some of the way lower shittier looking buds that even left to finish wouldnt amount to shit or be worth the time to trim.... got a lil cali hash plant, a lil tahoe, and a lil sk from both phenos... there still hella premature but im sure ill catch a buzz... also got a lil violator from inside the bush that never gets any light... should be dry in 3 days or so... maybe 4...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 23, 2011)

roll one up JOE!!!!!!!!! 
joe
Chicago Term for greeting a person or calling someone if you don't know their name. Even if you do know their name, you still call them joe.
What's up Joe. 
Man, Joe, we went to this juke party last night...
Joe
A Chicago based slang term taking the place of a person's real name. Commonly used when a person knows your name but you dont know theirs. 
Mark: Man Joe you trippin'
or
Mark: Wass up Joe.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 23, 2011)

to furthur explaine..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNDNHLCCA68


----------



## theexpress (Sep 23, 2011)

fuck with this one joe......... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQW14hMXR2A&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Sep 23, 2011)

north west side fo life.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMH62ukCMM0&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Sep 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKW82iHMsLQ&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Sep 23, 2011)

this still da cut.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuOdosizz7Q&feature=related


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;2Ox1Tore9nw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ox1Tore9nw[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> [video=youtube;2Ox1Tore9nw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ox1Tore9nw[/video]


how did you know i like that song!!!!!!!!!!!???? nice....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2011)

i like all kinds of different music.......


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2011)

ok what yall think about quick lime to stabilze ph? i think my ph is too high... the soil in midwest is a lil more sweet then sour.. plus i added that bone meal bullshit so that will take it up more... i cant check ph everything is in the ground... no runoff possible...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2011)

if my ph is too high then the micronutes are locked out.... i donno if i should add the quicklime since its used to make acidic soils more alkaline


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 24, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i like all kinds of different music.......


myself as well. i thank my parents.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 24, 2011)

theexpress said:


> ok what yall think about quick lime to stabilze ph? i think my ph is too high... the soil in midwest is a lil more sweet then sour.. plus i added that bone meal bullshit so that will take it up more... i cant check ph everything is in the ground... no runoff possible...



i think your plants are under fed. really hard for anyone to guess without pics though.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Sep 24, 2011)

theexpress said:


> ok what yall think about quick lime to stabilze ph? i think my ph is too high... the soil in midwest is a lil more sweet then sour.. plus i added that bone meal bullshit so that will take it up more... i cant check ph everything is in the ground... no runoff possible...


Don't do it. Trust me, don't do it. That shit is too strong, you'll really have problems if you try using that. You're not going to be able to change the pH of the ground with anything you water in, and you're too far in for it to work.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i think your plants are under fed. really hard for anyone to guess without pics though.


would underfed plants have leaves burning from the tip back?


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Don't do it. Trust me, don't do it. That shit is too strong, you'll really have problems if you try using that. You're not going to be able to change the pH of the ground with anything you water in, and you're too far in for it to work.


yeah i think im not gonna add that shit...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2011)

well one thing is for certainwith all the water i put last week and this week plus all them days of rain that shit should be flushed...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2011)

im gonna feed next week.... half dose..... and watch what that does the next day.... my sk's should be 6 weeks bloom next week... man its close for all this


----------



## genuity (Sep 24, 2011)

im thinking,that spot you are growing in,is prime,and you/plants, just might not need all the nutes you are useing.
just maybe.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2011)

genuity said:


> im thinking,that spot you are growing in,is prime,and you/plants, just might not need all the nutes you are useing.
> just maybe.


man i really thinking this is a ph issue..... i havent added any nutes since many gallons of water ago... and many rain showers.... im thinking ph.....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2011)

i mean how long does nute burn go on for????? new tips of healthy green leaves are turning brown.... then it follows back and the whole leaf dies... wtf..


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2011)

i see less damage after good rainfall... wich again leads me to beleave soil is to sweet... rain water has a slightly acidicness to it has it falls catches carbon dioxide.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 24, 2011)

theexpress said:


> would underfed plants have leaves burning from the tip back?


if you showed me a picture i'd be able to tell you.

if you have lock out it means your plants are not getting nutes because the roots have "locked out" the nute uptake. which would mean your plants are under fed. which is what you keep saying. just for a different reason. for some reason you are stuck on the whole PH thing.

if your leaf tips are "burning" then they are over fed. it's once again hard to say though without a pic.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2011)

i think rainwater has an average ph of 6 point something.... like 6.2-6.5


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> if you showed me a picture i'd be able to tell you.
> 
> if you have lock out it means your plants are not getting nutes because the roots have "locked out" the nute uptake. which would mean your plants are under fed. which is what you keep saying. just for a different reason. for some reason you are stuck on the whole PH thing.


yeah but if i have a nutelockout last thing i wanna do is load my soil full of shit right? i have to make sure the ph is in range so the plant can make use of them.... picture this fade... on most of plants is what looks like nute burn... red/brown tips right.... and has time goes by a little the burns follow up the leaf and kill that leaf


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2011)

underfed plants are generaly droopy and paleish in color... i got some paleing on the calihash plant but thats natural i think she should be ready in like 2 weeks.... the rest of my plants are green aside from this burning....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2011)

and looking at the premature samples i took even some of the caylxes on the very tip of them got the burning


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 24, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yeah but if i have a nutelockout last thing i wanna do is load my soil full of shit right? i have to make sure the ph is in range so the plant can make use of them.... picture this fade... on most of plants is what looks like nute burn... red/brown tips right.... and has time goes by a little the burns follow up the leaf and kill that leaf


you keep saying "lock out" as if your plant isn't getting nutes. hence why i keep saying "feed them".

you are waaaaay to worried about PH when you have no reason to be. you don't even know your ph, there really is no way of checking it. yet you're insisting that is what your problem is. 

1 picture could solve ALL your problems. otherwise we're all just guessing.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> you keep saying "lock out" as if your plant isn't getting nutes. hence why i keep saying "feed them".
> 
> you are waaaaay to worried about PH when you have no reason to be. you don't even know your ph, there really is no way of checking it. yet you're insisting that is what your problem is.
> 
> 1 picture could solve ALL your problems. otherwise we're all just guessing.


 
man if i had a camera i would have posted pix of this long agoo


----------



## poplars (Sep 24, 2011)

I also vote that PH isn't a problem because with organics it usually isn't.... I'm not sure what you could feed them to fix this but I'm sure doing these ph adjustment strategies is probably going to cause you more problems than it fixes......


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2011)

fuckit ill feed full dose next vist.... well play it by ear


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2011)

it just doesnt feel or look like my plants are underfed.... i swear its like nute burn that wont go away!!!!


----------



## poplars (Sep 24, 2011)

theres a possibility because of you using chems in the beginning... I honestly can't say I for sure know the answer to.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2011)

poplars said:


> theres a possibility because of you using chems in the beginning... I honestly can't say I for sure know the answer to.




i never had a problem outside with chems... ive always done chemical nute grows outside i donno either.. i hope the next feeding helps


----------



## poplars (Sep 24, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i never had a problem outside with chems... ive always done chemical nute grows outside i donno either.. i hope the next feeding helps


yeah but switching from chems to organics mid grow may have effects like this that we may not know how to deal with.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Sep 24, 2011)

Chitown, a potassium deficiency can/does start as a yellow leaf tip(just the very tip) that quickly turns brown and progresses inward.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 24, 2011)

yeah fade why is ther never no pics by the Chi others abundent just sentences and words from the great Chi 
can i say that without bowing -man wit da golden seed


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 24, 2011)

i went back twenty pages and only saw sumbody elses luvly plants


----------



## poplars (Sep 24, 2011)

oh well chitown isn't blessed w/ a camera or w/e, atleast he sent some people (like myself) seeds of sk who are blessed with a camera lol....


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Sep 24, 2011)

any action in here tonight? bud porn anything?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 24, 2011)

i think just about everybody on this forum has sent somebody seeds at one time or another.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 24, 2011)

smokeymcpotz said:


> any action in here tonight? bud porn anything?



i'm gonna show what happens to those 3 foot branches when i don't trim them. i'll have to upload my pics when i get in the house. i'm out back chopping trees right now.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Chitown, a potassium deficiency can/does start as a yellow leaf tip(just the very tip) that quickly turns brown and progresses inward.


its not yellow... its brownish orange..


----------



## theexpress (Sep 25, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> yeah fade why is ther never no pics by the Chi others abundent just sentences and words from the great Chi
> can i say that without bowing -man wit da golden seed


lol ahhhh rich..... im out of those golden seeds... i need my friends to make some more which they are... its my b-day!!!!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 25, 2011)

> i think just about everybody on this forum has sent somebody seeds at one time or another.


fade- we know dats correct LOL


Chi-happy 'B' day 
you sposed to get superman high on yo B day 
all 24 hours 
you up dere in the stratisphere yet


----------



## poplars (Sep 25, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol ahhhh rich..... im out of those golden seeds... i need my friends to make some more which they are... its my b-day!!!!!


happy bday bro


----------



## poplars (Sep 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;cj6jhbeTTp0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cj6jhbeTTp0[/video]

green smoked to black, that's what we stand for


----------



## theexpress (Sep 25, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> fade- we know dats correct LOL
> 
> 
> Chi-happy 'B' day
> ...


not yet but this garlicy, super funky sour diesel will take me there.. and hopefully my bears beat da packers to.. thanx for the warm wishes


----------



## theexpress (Sep 25, 2011)

god bless you all...... and that song goes hard pops


----------



## theexpress (Sep 25, 2011)

lol da bears letting me down..... man my luck has gone to shit....


----------



## poplars (Sep 26, 2011)

everythings looking great in the garden, this is the time of year when time slows WAYYY down. the next 2-3 weeks are gonna feel like 2-3 months lol..


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol da bears letting me down..... man my luck has gone to shit....



one of those 6 foot branches that you wished i would have saved, .... 


i let this one go all the way. 




it's weak under growth. and it is a BURDEN on the health of the plant.


----------



## poplars (Sep 26, 2011)

lol so what now you're bringing your corrective bs into this thread now???????

where-ever this happened how bout you keep it there rather than bring it into this thread which is essentialy about chillin and growin the sk.

lame....really lame.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2011)

poplars said:


> lol so what now you're bringing your corrective bs into this thread now???????
> 
> where-ever this happened how bout you keep it there rather than bring it into this thread which is essentialy about chillin and growin the sk.
> 
> lame....really lame.



how about you mind your own business and kiss my ass. 

chi and i are sharing some grow knowledge here. your DRAMA is not welcome.


----------



## poplars (Sep 26, 2011)

guess what buddy you're in OUR thread you do not belong here and you are bringing BULLSHIT into an otherwise chill back thread.


as far as I can remember every time you've come into this thread it's been a ton of bullshit, how bout YOU get out of here and keep this bs in YOUR thread. 

chitown didn't say SHIT about your 6 foot branch in this thread so why the fuck are you bringing it in here?

I'm SURE he's subscribed to your bullshit grow, he'll come back and read your posts, you don't NEED to bring this drama here.



come on keep acting like you are justified in bringing this bullshit into this thread. this is HILARIOUS.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2011)

theexpress said:


> listen......... first off let me say i dont have the liberty of going to my fucking backyard at any time i want to to take care of my plants like how you do.... enough said at that.... dont try to make me out to be a noob or some shit....* ive seen you do stupid shit too like trim the fuck outta a plant that was gonna yield about 2 pounds to something that looked liked it would yield a few ounces...* dont try and make me look bad.... trying to help is ok but insults not needed... i dont wanna have to go behind you and clean up your post but i will.. lets be civil





poplars said:


> guess what buddy you're in OUR thread you do not belong here and you are bringing BULLSHIT into an otherwise chill back thread.
> 
> 
> as far as I can remember every time you've come into this thread it's been a ton of bullshit, how bout YOU get out of here and keep this bs in YOUR thread.
> ...




it is YOU, my friend. you need to STOP snapping on me. you've been doing it for over a year now and it's getting really old.


----------



## poplars (Sep 26, 2011)

meh don't care still don't think you or chitown should bring that shit in here. 

and there pretty much isn't a world where I don't snap on you now fdd, it is what it is.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 26, 2011)

hahahaha i see the natives are getting restless.... lets all let our ego's go for a min while we smoke on some sweet sweet chiva!!!!! much love to everyone.......


----------



## theexpress (Sep 26, 2011)

you god damn outdoor growers in california just dont know how lucky you are.... i havent seen the fucking sun since wendsday... and its not comming back till this thursday... all this rain, that inturn triggers all this mildew and mold..... its been a ruff year here.....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 26, 2011)

if we in n. il. could just b orrow some of your laws, and some of that sun and more dryer weather this place over here with its fertile ass soil would be the best place on earth to grow...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 26, 2011)

lol IM LIT DA FUKK UP RIGHT NOW!!!! i just smoked like a .4 bowl of some of this indoor sour diesel..... first time i smoked all day since last night cuzz i had work...... feellin good


----------



## genuity (Sep 26, 2011)

smokeing some sour d myself...........good stuff it is.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 26, 2011)

genuity said:


> smokeing some sour d myself...........good stuff it is.


yeah the sour d i got makes me drool out of da glass bowl....... i just love that organic garlicy, skunky, stankness...


----------



## genuity (Sep 26, 2011)

hell yea,sounds good

this o of sour d,is from an outdoor grow,sharpe sour milk smell,and taste of deep skunky fuel


----------



## theexpress (Sep 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxPpEEgd618&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Sep 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsazX-s_o7g&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Sep 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pq8ZaUPr6U4&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Sep 26, 2011)

lol chicago is fucked up a lil http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1A_FGc7Q5Yg&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Sep 26, 2011)

lol...... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfpq3ZSKPdw&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Sep 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6W6aF1wO_0&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Sep 26, 2011)

land of da lawlessss http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMowrHuuEao&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Sep 26, 2011)

welcome to da chi... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIaOVRKCkAI&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Sep 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6zvngtyPKc&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Sep 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dITJx0Jd5Gs&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Sep 26, 2011)

lol sometimes i feel like im from iraq... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Yr4obDxU8g&feature=related


----------



## poplars (Sep 26, 2011)

shit yes harvest moon is on the 12th of october!!! this is perfect!!! last year my plants finished on the 15th this couldn't be better timing!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 26, 2011)

poplars said:


> shit yes harvest moon is on the 12th of october!!! this is perfect!!! last year my plants finished on the 15th this couldn't be better timing!


ive had a week of rain...... lololololololol for sure my soil is flushed..... i hope they all good.... im not soo much worried about p/m since water on leaf inhibts mildew spores from germ, but this late in the game with this much rain, and humidity im worried about budrot


----------



## theexpress (Sep 26, 2011)

also this year my plants started bloom about a week or more earlier...


----------



## poplars (Sep 26, 2011)

that sucks about the rain , I'll keep up the hope that your stuff wll be alright tho.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 26, 2011)

poplars said:


> that sucks about the rain , I'll keep up the hope that your stuff wll be alright tho.


thanx bro....... im thinking ima chop the cali hash plant next week at 7 weeks or so bloom..... that shits a mildew magnet!!!! plus its getting real close.... if its still in overall good health and needs more time ill let her go another week more.... but thats all pending... she is supposed to be a 45-50 day strain but ive herd people say to take her at 8 weeks... well see.... ima let the sk's go!!! unless i see mold....


----------



## poplars (Sep 26, 2011)

yeah man if possible I wouldn't do it BUT if you have to.... I recommend slow drying it at say 60 degrees F it might allow the plant to finish the last of its natural processes to give you an even more 'finished' bud possibly.


and hell yeah on letting the sk's go... I plan to do that aswell unless everything looks super-done by the 15th.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 26, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah man if possible I wouldn't do it BUT if you have to.... I recommend slow drying it at say 60 degrees F it might allow the plant to finish the last of its natural processes to give you an even more 'finished' bud possibly.
> 
> 
> and hell yeah on letting the sk's go... I plan to do that aswell unless everything looks super-done by the 15th.


 
dry the bud at 60? im super baked doggie... im not understandin.. can you explaine lol

also im letting the sk go to the 19th if i can!


----------



## poplars (Sep 26, 2011)

theexpress said:


> dry the bud at 60? im super baked doggie... im not understandin.. can you explaine lol
> 
> also im letting the sk go to the 19th if i can!


dryin it at like 60-65 degrees F instead of 70-75 will cause the drying process to happen much slower cuasing the plant to die slower possibly allowing it to 'finish' more.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Sep 26, 2011)

poplars said:


> dryin it at like 60-65 degrees F instead of 70-75 will cause the drying process to happen much slower cuasing the plant to die slower possibly allowing it to 'finish' more.


It won't really allow it to "finish", but it will convert more starch and chlorophyll to sugars resulting in a much better tasting and smoother burning smoke. If you're in a pinch, keep it at a lower temp and 50-55% RH for the first 2-3 days then you can raise the temp up to 70-75 to speed it up a bit. Still need to cure it though.


----------



## poplars (Sep 26, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> It won't really allow it to "finish", but it will convert more starch and chlorophyll to sugars resulting in a much better tasting and smoother burning smoke. If you're in a pinch, keep it at a lower temp and 50-55% RH for the first 2-3 days then you can raise the temp up to 70-75 to speed it up a bit. Still need to cure it though.


well I wasn't saying for sure I mean it could possibly allow more biological processes to go on (beyond just curing) since the temperature would allow it to die/dry slower...

but yeah it most likely doesn't do anything as far as finishing it, other than making the rest of the white hairs change color.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 26, 2011)

more and more i wish i lived on a huge ass farm, with lots of land, and a nice size pole barn.. lol... im going country!


----------



## poplars (Sep 26, 2011)

theexpress said:


> more and more i wish i lived on a huge ass farm, with lots of land, and a nice size pole barn.. lol... im going country!


yeee-haww


lmfao.

did I mention I wear a straw hat when I work in my garden?


----------



## poplars (Sep 27, 2011)

man I love bands like this....way chill back and epic

[video=youtube;TMFgziBAgos]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMFgziBAgos[/video]


----------



## poplars (Sep 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;iMXa5f13b38]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMXa5f13b38[/video]



I love the guitar style at 2:40 maan... that shit is just like how I play guitar...


puffin on some church from last year and some eary harvested sativa from this year...interesting to say the least.

pretty crazy how much the color of bud changes after a year in jars.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2011)

i thought this thread was about the SK only. 

i'm so confused.


----------



## poplars (Sep 27, 2011)

'and chillin' 


cool that you're sportin one of my quotes as your sig. looks like you just can't stay away from this thread can ya ? ? ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2011)

poplars said:


> 'and chillin'
> 
> 
> cool that you're sportin one of my quotes as your sig. looks like you just can't stay away from this thread can ya ? ? ?



well, i am subscribed to it. so every time someone posts another video it pops up on my "my rollitup page". so yeah, i really can't stay away.


----------



## poplars (Sep 27, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> well, i am subscribed to it. so every time someone posts another video it pops up on my "my rollitup page". so yeah, i really can't stay away.


yeah that unsubscribe link is just too hard to click when you got your ego invested in something. you would think if you were so confused by the meaning of this thread, think the advice I give is bs, think I'm a drama queen and shit, why do you continue to come back? you're not gonna change me this shit is bound to happen again over and over so why do you keep coming back?

troll it up much???


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah that unsubscribe link is just too hard to click when you got your ego invested in something. you would think if you were so confused by the meaning of this thread, think the advice I give is bs, think I'm a drama queen and shit, why do you continue to come back? you're not gonna change me this shit is bound to happen again over and over so why do you keep coming back?
> 
> troll it up much???


as a member here i am allowed to view and post in any thread i chose to.


----------



## poplars (Sep 27, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> as a member here i am allowed to view and post in any thread i chose to.


yeah yeah yeah we all know that. but you CHOOSE to come in to a place where you really don't get along with anyone well in here.

but hey if that's your choice that's your choice, don't try to act like you are innocently doing nothing when you intentionally go into an area full of people you don't really jive with.

honestly I think it's epic that you actually give enough of a fuck to throw one of my quotes in your sig, like that alone is epic. lmfao.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah yeah yeah we all know that. but you CHOOSE to come in to a place where you really don't get along with anyone well in here.
> 
> but hey if that's your choice that's your choice, don't try to act like you are innocently doing nothing when you intentionally go into an area full of people you don't really jive with.
> 
> honestly I think it's epic that you actually give enough of a fuck to throw one of my quotes in your sig, like that alone is epic. lmfao.



i have no issues with anyone here.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 27, 2011)

net free to all to go -do-say-Whatever you want


----------



## theexpress (Sep 27, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> net free to all to go -do-say-Whatever you want


true to an extent... i have the power to deal with shit said that i dont approve of.... but im really not trying to be that guy.... give me liberty or give me death lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 27, 2011)

you need to sk seeds to someone with an indoor  , so you can get pics n exposure.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 27, 2011)

i saw the sun for about an hour today..... lol...... hope that bitch comes back....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 27, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> you need to sk seeds to someone with an indoor  , so you can get pics n exposure.


yeah i think by now the words out on the real sourkush...... i think when dna tryed to copy me everybody knew what time it is.... see the thing is with all the pure genetics of years past they cant really get the same result i did.... too many smart people made these origenal dank as sstrains clone only... everything nowadays it either crossed to something very similer to try and recreate that strain, or just waterd down...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 27, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yeah i think by now the words out on the real sourkush...... i think when dna tryed to copy me everybody knew what time it is.... see the thing is with all the pure genetics of years past they cant really get the same result i did.... too many smart people made these origenal dank as sstrains clone only... everything nowadays it either crossed to something very similer to try and recreate that strain, or just waterd down...


and im not at all trying to say shit nowadays is somehow weaker.. im just saying its not the same even though the names are


----------



## poplars (Sep 27, 2011)

yeah I mean common are my pics really that bad? tryna, check my journal. we don't need an indoor grower for more 'exposure' last time I checked HPS light really fucks with the look of the bud a lot more than sunlight (cloudy days rule for pics btw.) but I'm not against chitown getting you some seeds after I get him some seeds from this crop.

just wait next cloudy day I'll take some mean ass bud pics.


----------



## poplars (Sep 27, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i saw the sun for about an hour today..... lol...... hope that bitch comes back....


damn bro, hope you get a good few days of sun soon, would be very good for your plants at this stage

but hey even an hour of light is good, they still grow in the cloudy weather


----------



## theexpress (Sep 27, 2011)

man i got a lil master kush and a lil purple kush and still a whole lotta sick ass sour d!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im retardly high on a very complex level......


----------



## poplars (Sep 27, 2011)

not me I have a good amount of thc bomb x bubble gum, 2 year old sativa, a lil church, and some purple bubba pheno (not as stoney).

probably a good thing though I need to be atleast semi sober to be guardin the plants.

good news though, half the hairs on the Sk's turned orange today!!!! like literally all of a sudden, pretty epic.

the shorter sk is smelling like the diesel pheno did last year, but I can't be certain that it is the diesel pheno until I test the high after curing and thoroughly smoked several times before being sure.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 27, 2011)

poplars said:


> not me I have a good amount of thc bomb x bubble gum, 2 year old sativa, a lil church, and some purple bubba pheno (not as stoney).
> 
> probably a good thing though I need to be atleast semi sober to be guardin the plants.
> 
> ...


im going to see mine soon...... its still raining here off and on... yuck!!!!!


----------



## poplars (Sep 27, 2011)

theexpress said:


> im going to see mine soon...... its still raining here off and on... yuck!!!!!


damn that sucks ass bro hopefully everything is alright... we have some rain in a few days here but I'm betting it's gonna be light... gotta get some new greenhouse plastic asap as my old stuff degraded. after I get some new greenhouse plastic I'll be more chill tho. been reinforcing the fence too, using the metal of the hogwire to basically hold the rest of the wire in place.

I basically designed it so if someone tries to rip down a particular part of the fence, the whole thing distributes the stress like a web, basically impossible to get into in a short period of time (less than a minute)

only 14 days till the harvest moon, probably will wait a day or two after the harvest moon to harvest, dunno yet. I'll judge based on how done the buds are.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 28, 2011)

man still cloudy has fuck........!!!!!! and now they extended the rainfal untill tommorow which will make 8 str8 days!!!!


----------



## poplars (Sep 28, 2011)

cloudy weather aint bad tho still sure it wont be cali dank but it'll be dank !!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 28, 2011)

maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan...my plants were like heavy overwaterd looking from the rain.... i had to prop up a big sk with my shovle and leave it like that.... i didnt feed today because of how overwaterd shit was... i should prolly wait a day or 2 untill i feed.... and that burn is still there eating shit at a slow rate... the good news is everythings alive.... all the buds are super crystally has fuck, and there getting hard has hell.... even the tahoe og kush which is like halfway thew bloom or so has some hard top buds... the cali hash plant has solid fucking nuggets!!! i may chop her down sometime next week..... her hairs are starting to turn over.... the violator kush now needs to be proped up somehow.... it looks. smells insane.... its got like maybe 2-3 weeks left... 

i just smoked some of the dry premature sk i chopped last week just to sample.... a small bowl got me rocked has fuck!!!!!! id its stronger then the super proper indoor purple kush, master kush, and sour diesel i have.... some crazy shit i know


----------



## theexpress (Sep 28, 2011)

poplars said:


> cloudy weather aint bad tho still sure it wont be cali dank but it'll be dank !!!!!


lol what you talking about..... we have the same sourkush..... mine will be everybit has powerful has yours.... even with all the issues i been having...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 28, 2011)

pictures are comming tommorow..... i borrowed my boy's 12.1 megapixle camera.... he has the cord..... so i can upload to photobucket then show on here.... i wanna show off my buds... and see what yall thinkl is happening to my foliage.... its about that time.... i may throw in some shots of what im smoking on now...


----------



## poplars (Sep 28, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol what you talking about..... we have the same sourkush..... mine will be everybit has powerful has yours.... even with all the issues i been having...



every bit as powerful even with all the issues you've had? idk about that one buddy... maybe super dank and almost just as good, but I can't agree with you saying its gonna be every bit as powerful with all the lack of sunlight and nute issues you've had... 

I still think its gonna be off the chain, but to say it's gonna be every bit as powerful as mine which have no burns and have been getting almost constant sunlight for 4 months straight is far fetched to me.



theexpress said:


> pictures are comming tommorow..... i borrowed my boy's 12.1 megapixle camera.... he has the cord..... so i can upload to photobucket then show on here.... i wanna show off my buds... and see what yall thinkl is happening to my foliage.... its about that time.... i may throw in some shots of what im smoking on now...


make sure you figure out how to use that macro shot so you can get that camera to do you justice.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 28, 2011)

poplars said:


> every bit as powerful even with all the issues you've had? idk about that one buddy... maybe super dank and almost just as good, but I can't agree with you saying its gonna be every bit as powerful with all the lack of sunlight and nute issues you've had...
> 
> I still think its gonna be off the chain, but to say it's gonna be every bit as powerful as mine which have no burns and have been getting almost constant sunlight for 4 months straight is far fetched to me.
> 
> ...


 
genetics play a far greater factor then enviorment..... my yield will be less my shit will be everybit just has good.... my shit is kiefed the fuck out too..... trust me....


and the indoor batch of sk getting chopped in 2 weeks is gonna be better then any bubba pheno sk grown anywere outside


----------



## poplars (Sep 28, 2011)

theexpress said:


> genetics play a far greater factor then enviorment..... my yield will be less my shit will be everybit just has good.... my shit is kiefed the fuck out too..... trust me....
> 
> 
> and the indoor batch of sk getting chopped in 2 weeks is gonna be better then any bubba pheno sk grown anywere outside


only reason I say this is because I had another SK in my backyard last year, didn't get nearly as much light or nutrient, and simply wasn't as dank, still got me damn high but it just wasn't as dank as the shit in full sunlight. 

it doesn't really matter anyways, we're just talking this is gonna get you a little higher than this when both of them get you retardedly high.....

and highly disagree with your statement about the indoor sk being better than any grown anywhere outside, ESPECIALLY when you haven't tried any outdoor sk besides that grown in your state which is NOT known for having the best outdoor.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 28, 2011)

ay what megapixle is ur cam pops??????


----------



## poplars (Sep 28, 2011)

8.0 bro, if you know how to use it you will get some EPIC pics


----------



## theexpress (Sep 28, 2011)

this batch of indoor sk comming up has never seen temps higher then 74, and never lower then 67..... a 25k btu a/c unit and a 8 inch vortx pulling air from outside keep the room kool... the 3 1k lights were using this run are brand fucking new!!!!! and those plants are only being fed indonesian bat guano every other week.... there gonna be top notch.. i cant wait...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 28, 2011)

poplars said:


> 8.0 bro, if you know how to use it you will get some EPIC pics


gimmy some tips lol..... i think my dudes cam has auto focus..... i gotta take alotta shitty pix for a few good ones prolly lolol how u work the macro shots?


----------



## poplars (Sep 28, 2011)

theexpress said:


> this batch of indoor sk comming up has never seen temps higher then 74, and never lower then 67..... a 25k btu a/c unit and a 8 inch vortx pulling air from outside keep the room kool... the 3 1k lights were using this run are brand fucking new!!!!! and those plants are only being fed indonesian bat guano every other week.... there gonna be top notch.. i cant wait...


 my roots in the ground have probably never seen temps higher than 70  (in reality it's probably even lower than that, dirt is an incredible insulator.)



theexpress said:


> gimmy some tips lol..... i think my dudes cam has auto focus..... i gotta take alotta shitty pix for a few good ones prolly lolol how u work the macro shots?


 you gotta look for the option that shows a little leaf or flower or something. usually when you're on 'auto' mode, you just gotta tinker around with it.

once you get the cam tell me what kind it is and i'll dl a user manual for you and show you where macro shot is in it.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 28, 2011)

poplars said:


> my roots in the ground have probably never seen temps higher than 70  (in reality it's probably even lower than that, dirt is an incredible insulator.)
> 
> 
> you gotta look for the option that shows a little leaf or flower or something. usually when you're on 'auto' mode, you just gotta tinker around with it.
> ...


 
http://www.amazon.com/Sony-Cyber-shot-DSC-T900-Digital-Stabilization/dp/B001SEQPIS its this one.....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 28, 2011)

ill give yall some pix right now....... first up is a batch of indoor grown cotton kandy kush i was smoking on a few days ago...


----------



## poplars (Sep 28, 2011)

k dling the manual now.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 28, 2011)

next up.... some fire ass outdoor grown sfv og kush ..... smoked good for outdoor but made my nose burn....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 28, 2011)

next on deck was some proper grown outdoor sour diesel.... smoked real good and high was great.... chemical grown.... but well cured.....


----------



## genuity (Sep 28, 2011)

yea,thats looking good...the ckk
the other bud,dose look a lil harsh.


----------



## poplars (Sep 28, 2011)

there it is


----------



## theexpress (Sep 28, 2011)

genuity said:


> yea,thats looking good...the ckk
> the other bud,dose look a lil harsh.


lol yes the outdoor was a lil ahrsher... but still made me retarded.... tommorow ill get some plant bud pix, some plant problem pix, and some insane dank indoor sour d pix and others


----------



## theexpress (Sep 28, 2011)

fukk me.... its raining again... great


----------



## poplars (Sep 28, 2011)

I posted up that manual bro did you miss it? 

gotta put out the good vibes bro don't get mad at the rain!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 28, 2011)

lol and now its stopped rainning and the sun is back up... lol only in chicago.... thanx for the chart popz


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 28, 2011)

theexpress said:


> pictures are comming tommorow..... i borrowed my boy's 12.1 megapixle camera.... he has the cord..... so i can upload to photobucket then show on here.... i wanna show off my buds... and see what yall thinkl is happening to my foliage.... its about that time.... i may throw in some shots of what im smoking on now...


in the meantime, I'll keep bumping this to the top till I see them pictures. lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 28, 2011)

theexpress said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Sony-Cyber-shot-DSC-T900-Digital-Stabilization/dp/B001SEQPIS its this one.....


 .... if you can't get solid pictures with this camera, then the camera is not the problem,  ........ lol


----------



## poplars (Sep 29, 2011)

new pics!!!

many of them are definitely in the final stretch, the purple kushes, the sour kushes, and possibly the super bud and the 80's kush. everything should be done by the 16-18 of oct.




midnight weaker pheno same dank smell tho:

better pheno of midnight, epic smell:

super bud:

kush leaning purple kush(actual purple buds in this pheno!!!)
samebud no flash, hella purple:and a big top:
another midnight good pheno:

80s kush:

purple kush (gdp leaning pheno) looks like it's gonna be done in a week, smells SO good

sour KUSH
some pure sk seeds :
smaller sk, has a similar smell to the diesel pheno but I can't be sure till I smoke it.


I noticed the sour kushes have slightly different colored hairs this year with the organics, maybe it's a phenotype thing too, but I have a feeling the organics has something to do with it aswell.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2011)

aww its gonna be a epic day for the thread... i took hella pix... ima give them to my boy to upload and email me... should be up later tonight...


----------



## poplars (Sep 29, 2011)

theexpress said:


> aww its gonna be a epic day for the thread... i took hella pix... ima give them to my boy to upload and email me... should be up later tonight...


sick did that macro shot work well? 

make sure your buddy uploads them full quality.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2011)

poplars said:


> sick did that macro shot work well?
> 
> make sure your buddy uploads them full quality.


the pix i took dont look has dank has yours even doe my cam better... what i can see on my comp screen from u compared to whats on cam screen ur are better.... you think they will come out good once i put them online? what you mean d.load full quality???


----------



## poplars (Sep 29, 2011)

theexpress said:


> the pix i took dont look has dank has yours even doe my cam better... what i can see on my comp screen from u compared to whats on cam screen ur are better.... you think they will come out good once i put them online? what you mean d.load full quality???


they do look much better on the computer than they do on the cam but you can tell if you got the trichs clear or blurry or not from the camera cam.

I just mean make sure he doesn't use an uploader that automatically scales down images so they upload faster ,this needs to be full quality uploads (like photobucket.)


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 29, 2011)

pop
yo shit be lookin correct an so much of it to
you one bad maufuka 
i punched yo star 

respect


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 29, 2011)

theexpress said:


> the pix i took dont look has dank has yours even doe my cam better... what i can see on my comp screen from u compared to whats on cam screen ur are better.... you think they will come out good once i put them online? what you mean d.load full quality???


are you drunk? LOL


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 29, 2011)

theexpress said:


> the pix i took dont look has dank has yours even doe my cam better... what i can see on my comp screen from u compared to whats on cam screen ur are better.... you think they will come out good once i put them online? what you mean d.load full quality???


So u finally got a cam? im lookin forward to the VK pics. even tho mine hermied it had some nice lookin buds and the smoke was still dank.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2011)

got a gang of pix comming up in a few hours.... i took alot...... there taking forever for the folder to download so he can email them to me... we were looking threw the bud shots on his 42 inch flatsreen and they looked insane on there!!!! lots of kief... i also took some shots of troubled leaves....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> So u finally got a cam? im lookin forward to the VK pics. even tho mine hermied it had some nice lookin buds and the smoke was still dank.


no i borrowed one.....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2011)

ok here go some... first up top cola on sk bubba pheno...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2011)

same sk cola...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2011)

big ass tahoe og kush....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2011)

you can really see how tall the tahoe is here im 6'2


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2011)

lower cali hash plant nuggs... look at those brown tips.. it starts like that then progresses up the leaf and the leaf dies...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2011)

much much more pix comming up in a few hours


----------



## genuity (Sep 29, 2011)

nice update chi,rep ya when i can.

now the pic with the leaf burn/yellowing,i must say,IMO.
they do look a lil under feed,but thats jus me.

but for the most part the look fine,i would not be tripping so much.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 29, 2011)

they look under fed and them maybe a little burnt trying to catch back up. they really don't look too bad though, for a guerilla grow.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2011)

indoor grown sour diesel.....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2011)

ok next up some canadian purple kush....


----------



## poplars (Sep 29, 2011)

those plants look great man, they love the humidity there apparently when they don't have PM or mold.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2011)

same ball shaped purple kush nugg....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2011)

9 month cured master kush...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2011)

violator kush nugget.. its leaning sideways from being too heavy from too much water from rain...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2011)

this sk took some damage what yall thinking....... huge buds though... buds still look good even doe leaves fugly


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2011)

like this bull shit... wtf!!!!! this is lower cali nugg... hash plant/...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2011)

top tahoe og kush....


----------



## EastCoastSOG (Sep 29, 2011)

gotta say that its looking really great. Top notch job!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2011)

cali hash plant....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2011)

sk bubba pheno grenade


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2011)

hash plant....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2011)

hash plant


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2011)

hash plant...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2011)

more hash plant bud...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2011)

violator kush....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2011)

sk.......


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2011)

some fukked up tahoe leaves what yall think is going on?


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2011)

lil out of focus tahoe og kush nugg.....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2011)

perfect hash plant shot


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2011)

sexy ass hash plant bud....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2011)

my stanky ass thoae og kush


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2011)

tahoe og kush bud,,,,,,, wish she would finish faster!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2011)

cali hash plant tops....


----------



## poplars (Sep 29, 2011)

those were some weird ass burns.... I wouldn't be surprised if the neem oil possibly in combination with the other shit you were spraying on them possibly catalyzed and burned like that, but idk. 

other than that they look good man,all that rain surely is keeping those buds clean!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2011)

sour kush ....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2011)

best pic of the day prolly... here comes fall...


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Sep 29, 2011)

Damn look at that kush.... Now the real reason im here>>>> I have a stanky short grapefruit diesel plant that i jus realized was male in my room with thick grape goddesses.
Should i toss the male or make seeds for the first time in my life?


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2011)

lol i dont ever wanna hear anything about me not posting pix lolol violator kush so filled with water from rain its sagging.. had to tie her up today


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2011)

smokeymcpotz said:


> Damn look at that kush.... Now the real reason im here>>>> I have a stanky short grapefruit diesel plant that i jus realized was male in my room with thick grape goddesses.
> Should i toss the male or make seeds for the first time in my life?


make more beans


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Sep 29, 2011)

theexpress said:


> make more beans


UH ohh u know the next ? HOW? lol Ill be the newb u be the teacher lol. even if u jus recommend a good read. I dont wanna kill my yeild jus wouldnt mind having some grape god x grapefruit diesel f1s.... sounds dank


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2011)

im not done yet....... sk......


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2011)

violator kush nugg


----------



## poplars (Sep 29, 2011)

lol nice background brush that shit looks like the forest!!!


smokey if you want it to pollinate teh entire plant just eave it in there and let them both finish together, shitload of seeds.

and also I'll be interested in some of those seeds when they're done 


vk looks nice but I'm sketched out because I hear a lot of people got hermies of that strain.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 29, 2011)

i wanna violate that violator! nice gear man!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2011)

sourkush......................


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2011)

poplars said:


> lol nice background brush that shit looks like the forest!!!
> 
> 
> smokey if you want it to pollinate teh entire plant just eave it in there and let them both finish together, shitload of seeds.
> ...


 
getting close to done and no nanners


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2011)

troubled areas.....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2011)

shit like this making my tahoe og look raspy kinda in some spots...... i mean i know ima end up cutting these leafs off anyway even if they werent burnt but i dont like how it looks now,,,


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2011)

the sk is the perfect indoor/outdoor all around strain... i think it would even grow well on the moon..... no mold ever from her, and sometimes very mild mildew that if you do a lil to help the plant she will fight it off and it wont show up again.... she did very well in the heat/humidity of hawaaii..... a place more suited for tropical sativas.... she does sick has hell in her homeland of northern illinois.... even threw all the rain and shit,,,, i love her she can take the heat she can take the cold, she can deal with very high wind/storms very well...... very fast flowering.... whats not to love.... im super impressed with the violator kush to outside,, it looks just like the pic of barney's farm site


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 29, 2011)

Looking good express!!! 3.5 hrs east same climate good to know about your sk.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2011)

i should have saved the huge ass tahoe male to cross to the sk bubba pheno the one with the grenade looking top cola... fuck me.... also tahoe x violator.... and even the hash plant... that hash plant is gonna be easy to manicure..... and finishes super fast


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2011)

lol is this not one of the best threads on this site or what


----------



## poplars (Sep 29, 2011)

yep hands down


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 29, 2011)

theexpress said:


> some fukked up tahoe leaves what yall think is going on?


Man i wish i could tell you.i cant even see a pattern in how its burning just random burns.Otherwise shit looks top notch.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2011)

ok so help me out here... if i have 3/4ths a bottle of a 1-8-7 nute and i mised in 1/4 5-2-5 were does that leav me...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Man i wish i could tell you.i cant even see a pattern in how its burning just random burns.Otherwise shit looks top notch.


i know... thank god the buds are still proper


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2011)

fucking hella windy tonight ...


----------



## poplars (Sep 29, 2011)

check this shit bro I got my hemp cord in the mail.

gonna use this shit to hang my buds, I pulled the shit as hard as I could and it snapped at what felt like 60 pounds of pressure, that's definitely more than enough to hold the buds


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2011)

poplars said:


> check this shit bro I got my hemp cord in the mail.
> 
> gonna use this shit to hang my buds, I pulled the shit as hard as I could and it snapped at what felt like 60 pounds of pressure, that's definitely more than enough to hold the buds


lol nice... ima prolly just use a bunch of coat hangers or yarn


----------



## poplars (Sep 29, 2011)

that works too I just figured since I spent like 400 bucks on nutes and the whole grow organic I might as well get natural fiber to hang my buds


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 30, 2011)

yo fkn chi when you gona put up sum fkn pics 

lo fkn l 

no da spots start yellow to much water 

i punched yo star 
i think i knocked da mauhfuka out 

1Luv

funnyn shit

[video=youtube;qaajzN17P-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaajzN17P-0&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Sep 30, 2011)

finally...... sum fucking sun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its supposed to be sunny here for the next week....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 30, 2011)

also forgot to add i fed today..... i used a capful of the bmo flowerpower with a 1/4 grow it green... i hope it dont burn them anymore... the burns were just starting to go away the past day or so.... i only used 2 capfuls in 2 gallons of water for 6 plants.... decent sized plants too.... hope they like it.... im not feeding anything anymore except the tahoe and violator maybe one more time.... everything else is close to done....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 30, 2011)

just did some gypsie math and found out the cap weighs 3.2 grams empty and i filled it to the top with nutes and it weighed 12.6 grams so minus the 3.2 =9.4 grams of nutes per gallon of water and the rec. dose is one half liquid ounce or 14 grams.... so i fed at like 70% or so rec. dose..... of organic nutes..... and 2 gallons for 6 decent sized plants so im not gonna worry...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 30, 2011)

poplars said:


> new pics!!!
> 
> many of them are definitely in the final stretch, the purple kushes, the sour kushes, and possibly the super bud and the 80's kush. everything should be done by the 16-18 of oct.
> 
> ...


 they looking off the hook!! nice man. they look soo good I gave a straight right to your star also, lol

Sweet Buds!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> ok here go some... first up top cola on sk bubba pheno...


 looking good holmes!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 30, 2011)

Damn pops everything so healthy and green. You still sleepin outside wit em ??? or was that someone else?


----------



## theexpress (Sep 30, 2011)

thanx doc....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> thanx doc....


 they look much better than you where describing them. I was expecting the worse. glad you pullin' on thru. 

I punched the lights out on your star too , I been trying to get you forever but I think you gotta rep like 30 chumps to spread the love around till you can get repped again. lol


----------



## theexpress (Sep 30, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> they look much better than you where describing them. I was expecting the worse. glad you pullin' on thru.
> 
> I punched the lights out on your star too ,


 
everybody know im o.c.d. when it comes to my plants


----------



## theexpress (Sep 30, 2011)

btw i put like 3 pages of pix hope u enjoyed....... my ninjja!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> everybody know im o.c.d. when it comes to my plants


 Shit as long as the bud good you straight
. and shit where there is not burn the leaves look healthy. is their any new growth or no?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> btw i put like 3 pages of pix hope u enjoyed....... my ninjja!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 We were all waiting on the day you dropped a full photo album. Next time don't keep us waiting so long!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 30, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Shit as long as the bud good you straight
> . and shit where there is not burn the leaves look healthy. is their any new growth or no?


 
im too deep into bloom for new growth.. the buds are clearly growing though....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 30, 2011)

What bloom boosters are you using? and i know the buds plumping up in that chilly chitown weather.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 30, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> We were all waiting on the day you dropped a full photo album. Next time don't keep us waiting so long!


lol anytime you want some pix from me just lemme borrow your camera haha


----------



## theexpress (Sep 30, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> What bloom boosters are you using? and i know the buds plumping up in that chilly chitown weather.


custome blue lountain organics... 1/4th 5-2-5 grow it big..... 3/4ths 1-8-7 flower power... soil has added bone meal and feather meal....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 30, 2011)

its fucking 40 f. outside... its will get a lil colder.... a warmup comming.... and sunny days ahead to


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> custome blue lountain organics... 1/4th 5-2-5 grow it big..... 3/4ths 1-8-7 flower power... soil has added bone meal and feather meal....


they gotta website? i just bought some new botanicare shit, and its doing way better than i thought and making me wonder what other stuff can do ,


----------



## theexpress (Oct 1, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> they gotta website? i just bought some new botanicare shit, and its doing way better than i thought and making me wonder what other stuff can do ,


there shit can be bought on ebay


----------



## theexpress (Oct 1, 2011)

cant wait to chop somethin.......... hash plant going first!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 2, 2011)

fuck its 36 f. outside this morning... pushing that frost level today


----------



## poplars (Oct 2, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Damn pops everything so healthy and green. You still sleepin outside wit em ??? or was that someone else?


nope that's me  sleepin with em every night.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 2, 2011)

poplars said:


> nope that's me  sleepin with em every night.


thats hardcore...... lol lil hommie sleeping with the plants outside in his lil tent with his davey crocket shotgun..... dont ever let nobody tell you that you aint gangsta!


----------



## poplars (Oct 2, 2011)

theexpress said:


> thats hardcore...... lol lil hommie sleeping with the plants outside in his lil tent with his davey crocket shotgun..... dont ever let nobody tell you that you aint gangsta!


hahahahahah thanks bro 


bought 100 foot long x 10 foot wide 6 mil plastic to cover my plants tonight


----------



## theexpress (Oct 2, 2011)

i have been blessed not to have had any mold or buds ruind by budworms... i caught the only catarpillar ever made it on my plant.. he was big has fuck and i burned him and stepped on him... i think i owe alot of credit to the local yellowjacket, and paperwasp population for keeping the budworms at bay and for not stining my ass for being around.... also im sorry i had to cut down some of there wild necter flowers but them shit was touching my nuggets! be one with mother nature!


----------



## poplars (Oct 2, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i have been blessed not to have had any mold or buds ruind by budworms... i caught the only catarpillar ever made it on my plant.. he was big has fuck and i burned him and stepped on him... i think i owe alot of credit to the local yellowjacket, and paperwasp population for keeping the budworms at bay and for not stining my ass for being around.... also im sorry i had to cut down some of there wild necter flowers but them shit was touching my nuggets! be one with mother nature!


 yep you do have those wasps to thank  I have like 10+ species of wasps in my area that protect my plants from that shit, plus pirate bugs and all sorts of tiny bugs I can't see ....

glad your buds came out unscaved!!!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 2, 2011)

alright..... next week is looking very sunny with temps from 70-75 on some days.... like avg. of 50 at night..... no rain forcasted now untill next week tuesday.. finally a break!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 2, 2011)

suse this premature sourkush just rocked my ass....... no cure at all and the bud burns super white.... the organics are clean


----------



## poplars (Oct 2, 2011)

nice bro...

so I bought 60 bucks in plastic, only to realize the method I use of putting it up is just NOT worth it... I end up doing more damage to the tops than the rain would do, so I decided not to put it up, just gonna deal with the rain as it comes, which will probably not be nearly as bad as I think it will be..... but fuck I just had a hard ass day, gonna get some of the last green bubba pheno tonight so I can actually fucking relax...


----------



## poplars (Oct 2, 2011)

thats my weather for the next few days. .15 inches at most, is that very much? doesn't seem like it. I'll shake them off lightly and tie up a bunch of them but I don't think I'm gonna have any serious issues.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 3, 2011)

.15 isnt shit. I used the same plastic but scabbed up a mini greenhouse outta 2x4s and it worked like a champ.


----------



## poplars (Oct 3, 2011)

k cool thanks, that's the worst amount of rain we get this time of year


----------



## theexpress (Oct 3, 2011)

what it iz my cannabis cultivating friends?


----------



## poplars (Oct 3, 2011)

light rains for a good hour this morning, no rain right now but more coming later , but not a lot just sprinkling  but tomorrow or the day after might be some moderate rain, nothing detrimental or damaging though. sup w/ you?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 3, 2011)

poplars said:


> light rains for a good hour this morning, no rain right now but more coming later , but not a lot just sprinkling  but tomorrow or the day after might be some moderate rain, nothing detrimental or damaging though. sup w/ you?


 
yeah man dont even tweek on the rain..... this has been the wettest year ever on record here... my shit doing what it do.... im just chillin... bout to max out on an italian beef sandwich from al's gardinara peppers and dipped in da juice! premature sk has me feelin lifted


----------



## poplars (Oct 3, 2011)

shiiiit 


report we're supposed to have up to 60 mph gusts of wind tomorrow night,.... I'm gonna have to fortify the FUCK out of my wind wall made from that plastic.. probably do a bit more tieing up as well...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 3, 2011)

poplars said:


> shiiiit
> 
> 
> report we're supposed to have up to 60 mph gusts of wind tomorrow night,.... I'm gonna have to fortify the FUCK out of my wind wall made from that plastic.. probably do a bit more tieing up as well...


ive had to deal with some high winds too at times.... my spot is good like that cuzz its a clearing surrounded by bigger trees and brush alotta wind gets cut down,,,


----------



## poplars (Oct 3, 2011)

theexpress said:


> ive had to deal with some high winds too at times.... my spot is good like that cuzz its a clearing surrounded by bigger trees and brush alotta wind gets cut down,,,


 yeah I grow in a naturally wind sheltered area + I added plastic to 3 of the 4 sides of my garden just leaving the front open, that alone should knock out 50%+ of the power of the gusts so I'm not too worried. just kinda alarming we don't usually get gusts like that when the buds are still in.


----------



## poplars (Oct 3, 2011)

heres some pics from just 20 mins ago


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 3, 2011)

Don't forget that you don't want to impede the airflow with TGE plastic. I keep it off the ground about a ft to keep TGE wind able to blow thru.


----------



## poplars (Oct 3, 2011)

we're so windy here that there's plenty of room there for circulation don't worry  I was thinking about all that when I did this, where I live we have moving air nearly 24/7. still for us is a slight 5mph breeze


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 3, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yeah man dont even tweek on the rain..... this has been the wettest year ever on record here... my shit doing what it do.... im just chillin... bout to max out on an italian beef sandwich from al's gardinara peppers and dipped in da juice! premature sk has me feelin lifted


Not gonna lie, this post made me hate you a little right now. My god what I would give for a good Italian Beef right about now...


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Oct 3, 2011)

Damn pops i see ya skills on page 1117 pretty fuckin nice +rep all day 
What strain is that big purp one?


----------



## poplars (Oct 3, 2011)

smokeymcpotz said:


> Damn pops i see ya skills on page 1117 pretty fuckin nice +rep all day
> What strain is that big purp one?


grandaddy purple crossed with some humboldt kush male last year outdoors in my area, the 2 purple kushes in my garden are the result


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Oct 3, 2011)

poplars said:


> grandaddy purple crossed with some humboldt kush male last year outdoors in my area, the 2 purple kushes in my garden are the result


Great choice of parents.. looks like a winner. Now i jus gotta wait on u to bless the midwest with some and life will be good lol


----------



## poplars (Oct 3, 2011)

smokeymcpotz said:


> Great choice of parents.. looks like a winner. Now i jus gotta wait on u to bless the midwest with some and life will be good lol


actually the seeds were made by accident, I just happened to germ 4 seeds and split them with the grower who's bud they came from .


----------



## theexpress (Oct 4, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Not gonna lie, this post made me hate you a little right now. My god what I would give for a good Italian Beef right about now...


this what you want?


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 4, 2011)

theexpress said:


> this what you want?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 4, 2011)

Real shit. Wit da SAUCE! u can't get shit like that down here.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm seriously considering driving down to Chitown today. Just for that goddamn sammich.


----------



## poplars (Oct 4, 2011)

so this could possibly be the midnight I am growing....


http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Midnight/Vancouver_Island_Seed_Company/


hard to confirm tho. BUT it does have the same exact leaf structure as that plant in the picture.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 4, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> I'm seriously considering driving down to Chitown today. Just for that goddamn sammich.


shit i can take ya to greek town and get us both a gyros while we at it


----------



## theexpress (Oct 4, 2011)

poplars said:


> so this could possibly be the midnight I am growing....
> 
> 
> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Midnight/Vancouver_Island_Seed_Company/
> ...


ive heard good things for the fucking incredible but wtf is da black?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 4, 2011)

i love me some gyros boy..... caution shit will give you garlic breath all day but i love it!!!!! its gotta be made with good taziki sauce doe...


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 4, 2011)

theexpress said:


> shit i can take ya to greek town and get us both a gyros while we at it


One of these days I'll take you up on that. I love Chicago. We've got a pretty good gyro place in town here, but Italian Beef is nowhere to be found...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 4, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> One of these days I'll take you up on that. I love Chicago. We've got a pretty good gyro place in town here, but Italian Beef is nowhere to be found...


its a chicago thing u know...... we even have a certain way of eating this sandwich out here..... so none of da juice gets on our clothes


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 4, 2011)

The double dip Chicago beef is where it's @!!!


----------



## poplars (Oct 4, 2011)

theexpress said:


> ive heard good things for the fucking incredible but wtf is da black?


some hella indica strain that grows so purple it appears black.


I'm pretty certain this is the same midnight, the smell is literally 'fucking incredible' like it is the most pungent intense weed smell but its very very unique..... and it has colors of the leaves changing similar to the leaf color of 'the black'

also if you click on the strain names that they were crossed into it'll bring up the info on that strain.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 4, 2011)

i fux with chicago style hotdogs too... if it aint on a poppy seed bin, and it aint vienna beef..... it aint a chicago style hotdog....... NO KETCHUP EITHER!!!!!!!!!! THIS AINT NO MOTHA FUCKIN OSCAR MEYER WEINER..... GET OUTTA HERE WITH THAT KETCHUP SHIT ON A HOTDOG!!!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 4, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> The double dip Chicago beef is where it's @!!!


awwww hell yeah!!!!! double dipped with some juice on da side!!!!!!! da juice is so fire i could chug a glass of that shit.... or mix it with some cognac


----------



## theexpress (Oct 4, 2011)

poplars said:


> some hella indica strain that grows so purple it appears black.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty certain this is the same midnight, the smell is literally 'fucking incredible' like it is the most pungent intense weed smell but its very very unique..... and it has colors of the leaves changing similar to the leaf color of 'the black'
> ...


i never heard of that shit


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol remy and au jus!!! Lol


----------



## poplars (Oct 4, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i never heard of that shit


van couver island seed co. I've heard of a few peeps out here growing it but that's about it


----------



## theexpress (Oct 4, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Lol remy and au jus!!! Lol


naw i prefer martel.........


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 4, 2011)

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Fucking_Incredible/Vancouver_Island_Seed_Company/


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 4, 2011)

I stick with 1738 and sprite on the side


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 4, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i fux with chicago style hotdogs too... if it aint on a poppy seed bin, and it aint vienna beef..... it aint a chicago style hotdog....... NO KETCHUP EITHER!!!!!!!!!! THIS AINT NO MOTHA FUCKIN OSCAR MEYER WEINER..... GET OUTTA HERE WITH THAT KETCHUP SHIT ON A HOTDOG!!!


Nobody, and I mean nobody, puts ketchup on a hotdog. 
/Dirty Harry reference

And it has to have the bright green relish, not the sweet stuff either, and some sport peppers. I'm hungry.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 4, 2011)

pops... your plants are getting close lil buddy....... you making any hash/oil this year bro?


----------



## poplars (Oct 4, 2011)

theexpress said:


> pops... your plants are getting close lil buddy....... you making any hash/oil this year bro?


yep planning on making bubble hash, ice and water only .


gonna be doing it slightly different though, such as letting the plant matter sit in the water 10-15 mins before putting the ice in, and I thought I also read something about letting it sit after running it in the washer 10 mins, but I'm not sure if they mean let it sit after you drain it into the 5 gal bucket, or let it sit in the washer before you drain it.... I think drain into the 5 gal bucket and let sit 15 mins makes more sense.. I better look it up.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 4, 2011)

poplars said:


> yep planning on making bubble hash, ice and water only .
> 
> 
> gonna be doing it slightly different though, such as letting the plant matter sit in the water 10-15 mins before putting the ice in, and I thought I also read something about letting it sit after running it in the washer 10 mins, but I'm not sure if they mean let it sit after you drain it into the 5 gal bucket, or let it sit in the washer before you drain it.... I think drain into the 5 gal bucket and let sit 15 mins makes more sense.. I better look it up.


Have you checked out Matt Rize' hashmaking thread? The dude is making the sickest bubble hash (he's actually making water wax!) I've ever seen hands down. The better info is towards the tail end of the thread, he's revised his method since he started that thread. 

https://www.rollitup.org/organics/367111-bubble-hash-aka-ice-wax.html


----------



## poplars (Oct 4, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Have you checked out Matt Rize' hashmaking thread? The dude is making the sickest bubble hash (he's actually making water wax!) I've ever seen hands down. The better info is towards the tail end of the thread, he's revised his method since he started that thread.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/organics/367111-bubble-hash-aka-ice-wax.html


yep already seen it, I don't use the same bags as him, i use a washer to disturb the trichs, I've got such high quality hash the 73 micron came out nearly white, bubbles like mad. 

I'll have to read through the rest of that thread later and see if I can find any bits to add to the method I currently use.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 4, 2011)

poplars said:


> yep already seen it, I don't use the same bags as him, i use a washer to disturb the trichs, I've got such high quality hash the 73 micron came out nearly white, bubbles like mad.
> 
> I'll have to read through the rest of that thread later and see if I can find any bits to add to the method I currently use.


The best bits of info there are the soak time, multiple steps in the agitation process, and his drying method (this is the key to it all).


----------



## poplars (Oct 4, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> The best bits of info there are the soak time, multiple steps in the agitation process, and his drying method (this is the key to it all).


just read the drying process, agitation he basically says 25-30 mins in a washer.

and soak time was 15-20 mins.

reading the last page or two now.


----------



## poplars (Oct 4, 2011)

didn't see anything that said how long to wait after agitation, if you drain into buckets first or wait before draining.... guess i"ll have to keep searching for thtat one.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 4, 2011)

yo..... do you think if i bought a 4-6 inch incline fan and just taped some furnace activated carbon around the side of it that blows out will it control most of the odor in a dry box?


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 4, 2011)

No........


----------



## theexpress (Oct 4, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> No........


lol you tryed that before huh


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yessir. I've been at it since I was a youngin, so I've tried most everything at this point. I bite the bullet and use a carbon filter. Currently using a massive Pro Filter setup (damn things almost as big as a 40gal water heater) that annihilates everything, then I can reverse the flanges when it's used up and get another year out of it. Doesn't cost anymore than the cheap ebay filters when you factor that in, plus it works better.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 4, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Yessir. I've been at it since I was a youngin, so I've tried most everything at this point. I bite the bullet and use a carbon filter. Currently using a massive Pro Filter setup (damn things almost as big as a 40gal water heater) that annihilates everything, then I can reverse the flanges when it's used up and get another year out of it. Doesn't cost anymore than the cheap ebay filters when you factor that in, plus it works better.


im just trying to dry some bud low odorish


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 4, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/7074-easy-build-diy-carbon-filter.html


----------



## poplars (Oct 4, 2011)

wind is blowin!


the plastic I put up is doing it's job though, no snapped branches, no further damaged buds.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 4, 2011)

hope your tent is staked down!


----------



## poplars (Oct 4, 2011)

haha I staked it down halfways, has some stuff in it like a mattress and a bunch of blankets , some shoes, spotlight, etc. hopefully it hasn't moved much by the time I get out there,, 



SMOKIN some green bubba sk, had to it's blowin hard out there.


----------



## poplars (Oct 5, 2011)

well I and the plants both survived that hardcore night. woke up in 1 inch of water in my tent LOL.

but no snaped tops that I could see,I"ll be able to tell if the wind fucked with them when the sun comes up,but I could see no major damage so i'm a happy camper!!!


----------



## poplars (Oct 5, 2011)

...60MPH gusts last night, .25 inches of rain.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 5, 2011)

i lost some bud to mold today.... 2 very small buds on the hash plant... i chopped that whole branch down even the shit on it w/o mold... its drying now... and i lost a fat top off the violator kush.. it was str8 up brownish mush.... i took that whole branch to.... sux... i may spray everything with 25% peroxide..... shit is turning purplke though


----------



## theexpress (Oct 5, 2011)

looking awesome pops


----------



## poplars (Oct 5, 2011)

sorry bout your plants bro, fuckin sucks that you guys don't ever seem to dry out . . . 

gonna be harvesting the sour kushes and probably the purple kushes too on the 11th (harvest moon), the midnights are probably gonna be an extra 4 or 5 days after that, but kinda hard to tell at this point they finish fast.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 6, 2011)

poplars said:


> sorry bout your plants bro, fuckin sucks that you guys don't ever seem to dry out . . .
> 
> gonna be harvesting the sour kushes and probably the purple kushes too on the 11th (harvest moon), the midnights are probably gonna be an extra 4 or 5 days after that, but kinda hard to tell at this point they finish fast.


it was an ugly sight...... the nighttime humidity is fucking ur boy up..... and im sure that 9 days of rain didnt help


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 6, 2011)

fuckin nasty ass mold. I lost a few plants to mold in the past few weeks.


----------



## poplars (Oct 6, 2011)

no mould or rot here thank god.....


----------



## theexpress (Oct 6, 2011)

ok.... its like 76 outside...... and like 46% humidity.... good nugg weather... i checked my plants today... i found a few spots of mildew on the tahoe.. i hit them up hard with the potassium bicarbonate.... and one leaf had some mildew on the hash plant... i also eradicated it..... on one of my sk nuggs {the sk that took the most abuse} i saw what looked to be mold growing... i think the culprit was from a dead and decaying bug... i took that bug out, i cut out the very small bits of mold, and i sorayed the shit outta that bud with the bicarb, and shook of has much water has i could off it... did what i could do... prolly shoulda just harvested that bud, but i let her go... if she fucks up more by next week i will surgically remove it.... hash plant is ready to be picked today.... its got that done look to it... but im letting her get the most of this next week of very nice weather...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 6, 2011)

also fed today at full dose but only 2 gallons for 6 plants...... i may feed that tahoe, and violator one last time.....


----------



## theexpress (Oct 6, 2011)

the hash plant sample, and the violator ae drying up nicely... im a lil dissapointed with the density but my direct sunlight wasnt were it needed to be.... that said it wasnt possible for me to take a chainsaw back in them woods to cut trees down.... hopefully they will swell up some more.... and when its dry it will prolly get a lil denser...


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 6, 2011)

cant believe not seen this thread subbed gunna have a read when smoking this zoot....


----------



## theexpress (Oct 6, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> cant believe not seen this thread subbed gunna have a read when smoking this zoot....


yeah i posted like 4 pages of pix a few pages back..... poplars got some tight ass pix up to


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 6, 2011)

excellent mate just excellent..subbed to fuck...


----------



## poplars (Oct 6, 2011)

new pics coming


----------



## theexpress (Oct 6, 2011)

past few days this thread been on hyperdrive...


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 6, 2011)

good it deserves to be growers excellent thread..hit my sig new updates on mi thread mate angel in my soil...ull understand when u see the update..


----------



## poplars (Oct 6, 2011)

midnight(possible fucking incredible pheno?)

midnight(looks to be the black pheno)

superbud!

purple kush (humboldt kush pheno)

other black pheno midnight 

purple kush(grandaddy purple pheno! super grapey!!!)

tall sour kush!!

1 foot long sour kush cola!

shorter sour kush

short 80s kush 


still can't tell if one of those sour kushes is a diesel pheno or not, I wont be able to say for sure till after the cure and I've smoked it atleast 10 times.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 6, 2011)

sikk mate sikk..thanks for sharin ...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 6, 2011)

hell yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hyperdrive!!!!!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 6, 2011)

nice......................................................


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 6, 2011)

what breeder is hash plant from i got one from dinafem doin 13 weeks veg in 72 litre pot and then vertical and horizontal 2000 watt for flower...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 6, 2011)

that cola will forever be known has the "JOHN HOLMS"


----------



## theexpress (Oct 6, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> what breeder is hash plant from i got one from dinafem doin 13 weeks veg in 72 litre pot and then vertical and horizontal 2000 watt for flower...


dinafem yes..... i have the same one... came has a freebee...... looks sick has hell!!!!! even got some purpleing going on!!!! but its rated at 8-12% thc... it better be heavy indica stone then..


----------



## poplars (Oct 6, 2011)

theexpress said:


> that cola will forever be known has the "JOHN HOLMS"


 lmfaooooo


that shit looks like pretty solid bubba pheno to me... what do you think?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 6, 2011)

poplars said:


> lmfaooooo
> 
> 
> that shit looks like pretty solid bubba pheno to me... what do you think?


yeah thats bubba all day... i dont have any diesel sk... i made a mistake.... that one just took soo much abuse i couldnt see it... plus it was more topped.... all i got is bubba pheno so my partner did a good job on giving me clones that i wanted


----------



## theexpress (Oct 6, 2011)

them sk will be done next week......... mine got like 10-14 days left..... cali hash comming down next week


----------



## theexpress (Oct 6, 2011)

this sk you got is mostly milky/clear, with the occasional amber.. she be done next week...


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 6, 2011)

theexpress said:


> past few days this thread been on hyperdrive...


Gotta be the sammich. I'm still thinking about that goddamn sandwich. Italian Beef...


----------



## poplars (Oct 6, 2011)

yeah I start cutting shit down on the 11th, those 2 sk's will probably go then.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 6, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah I start cutting shit down on the 11th, those 2 sk's will probably go then.


hold off till next weekend if ya can lil buddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lettem go half amber..... but if the wind and climate are bogus i understand


----------



## poplars (Oct 6, 2011)

theexpress said:


> hold off till next weekend if ya can lil buddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lettem go half amber..... but if the wind and climate are bogus i understand


cbd's aren't what matter bro cloudy is where it's at, if it's done on the full moon or the day after the full moon that's when I'm taken em 

it aint the cbd in sk that gets you fucked up, it's the high thc and terpenoids


----------



## theexpress (Oct 6, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Gotta be the sammich. I'm still thinking about that goddamn sandwich. Italian Beef...


no lie i just ate 2 of them shits...... these were from portillos...... in berwyn


----------



## theexpress (Oct 6, 2011)

poplars said:


> cbd's aren't what matter bro cloudy is where it's at, if it's done on the full moon or the day after the full moon that's when I'm taken em
> 
> it aint the cbd in sk that gets you fucked up, it's the high thc and terpenoids


there is just something magical about half amber to me... thats why im letting mine go till the 19-21


----------



## poplars (Oct 6, 2011)

theexpress said:


> there is just something magical about half amber to me... thats why im letting mine go till the 19-21


most potent bud I"ve ever smoked was 100% white/cloudy tho.


the sour kush that kicked my ass the hardest wasn't ambered at all except for on the leaves . 

unless you're talkin half amber trichs on the leaves... 

either way, day of the full moon they'll be ready


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 6, 2011)

theexpress said:


> no lie i just ate 2 of them shits...... these were from portillos...... in berwyn


Portillos is the shit.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 7, 2011)

hows things growers...rep given..


----------



## poplars (Oct 8, 2011)

they're good,, just waiting on the wait ya know.... takes forever 


I may not be done harvesting till the 15th. just looked back at last year and that's when I chopped. so I better try to keep the same standard this year. 


luckilly I got plenty of plastic and lots of patience and plenty of intuitive inspiration to figure out how to get this shit on my garden without bashin any buds... thankfully I have 2 other poeple that can help me. I couldn't imagine doing this shit alone.


----------



## poplars (Oct 8, 2011)

whew plants went through a pretty hard frost, atleast 29 degrees F, probably a lil lower. shocked em at first but they're gonna come out of it, gonna be 72 today and completely sunny 

the midnights darkened the fuck up hto, I'll take pics tomorrow or the next day, depends..


----------



## theexpress (Oct 8, 2011)

i need a spot to dry in,.... or im fucked....


----------



## poplars (Oct 8, 2011)

i'll be sending out the good vibes!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 8, 2011)

poplars said:


> i'll be sending out the good vibes!


how bout you send out a shed instead.... lol


----------



## poplars (Oct 8, 2011)

theexpress said:


> how bout you send out a shed instead.... lol


lol...I'm sure you'll figure out something before its too late.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 8, 2011)

poplars said:


> lol...I'm sure you'll figure out something before its too late.


i hope so.. i already know its gonna cost me some of my harvest..... them small branches of the hash plant, and violator kush even smelled up my crib bad


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 8, 2011)

theexpress said:


> how bout you send out a shed instead.... lol


Get a quart of Ona gel and a 5 gallon bucket with lid, a duct booster fan, and build a box big enough to hang it all. Drill a bunch of 1" holes in the sides of the bucket, and a hole in the lid big enough for your exhaust hose. Drop the bucket of Ona gel in the bucket, run your exhaust into there. That will kill most of the odor. You could try layering those charcoal furnace filters over the holes to improve performance, but it would slow airflow. This is all assuming you can't go all out and just get a good exhaust fan/filter combo...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 8, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Get a quart of Ona gel and a 5 gallon bucket with lid, a duct booster fan, and build a box big enough to hang it all. Drill a bunch of 1" holes in the sides of the bucket, and a hole in the lid big enough for your exhaust hose. Drop the bucket of Ona gel in the bucket, run your exhaust into there. That will kill most of the odor. You could try layering those charcoal furnace filters over the holes to improve performance, but it would slow airflow. This is all assuming you can't go all out and just get a good exhaust fan/filter combo...


naw i cant go all out.... and i have to think of something fast... either i have to dry at one of my friends who have a house and give them some buds, or think of something else... how bout i take a big tote, cut a square 10 inch hole on both ends, then on one end put a 1 inch thick furnace filter, and on the other end a big box fan pressed tight to other end of tote on low/medium?


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 8, 2011)

That won't do anything for the smell bro, the Ona setup would cost you less than $50 total. Get the small 6" booster fan $25, bucket and lid (free from restaurant/school cafeteria), the Ona gel should be somewhere around @35. You need a little ducting and large cardboard box and duct tape to seal. It would at least do what you need it to.


----------



## genuity (Oct 8, 2011)

^^yep,that ona will help,i use the spray(fresh linen)sent,neutralizing any smell,blunts..ect


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 8, 2011)

i had the spray now i have the jar behind the tv in the living room. shit is legit.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 8, 2011)

i will know by tommorow if i have a house to dry at...... hope buddy pulls threw....


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 9, 2011)

hows things today whens the next update growers...


----------



## poplars (Oct 9, 2011)

so I am thinking about chopping the seeded branches of the SK except for the one in the back of the tall plant that I pollinated AFTER I pulled the hermie. I felt some seeds in it so I'm gonna let them wait 3 more days...

but the other seeds that were pollinated 5+ weeks ago are definitely done... I highly doubt 3 more days will make any difference, but I just wanted to run that shit by you chitown before I do it.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 9, 2011)

poplars said:


> so I am thinking about chopping the seeded branches of the SK except for the one in the back of the tall plant that I pollinated AFTER I pulled the hermie. I felt some seeds in it so I'm gonna let them wait 3 more days...
> 
> but the other seeds that were pollinated 5+ weeks ago are definitely done... I highly doubt 3 more days will make any difference, but I just wanted to run that shit by you chitown before I do it.


 
do has you wish..... seeds take on avg about 6 weeks to mature though..... and has some mature they fall out the lil pods... once you see one or 2 fall chances are there all done


----------



## poplars (Oct 9, 2011)

theexpress said:


> do has you wish..... seeds take on avg about 6 weeks to mature though..... and has some mature they fall out the lil pods... once you see one or 2 fall chances are there all done


haven't seen any fall out, I do see the white slit on the calyxes though.

I just figured 3 or 4 more days wouldn't make a huge difference... if you think it will make a huge difference I will keep them longer. but if not I'd rather have them in the safety of my drying room


----------



## theexpress (Oct 9, 2011)

poplars said:


> haven't seen any fall out, I do see the white slit on the calyxes though.
> 
> I just figured 3 or 4 more days wouldn't make a huge difference... if you think it will make a huge difference I will keep them longer. but if not I'd rather have them in the safety of my drying room


3-4 days could matter..... its up to you....


----------



## poplars (Oct 9, 2011)

theexpress said:


> 3-4 days could matter..... its up to you....


if it could matter then they will wait.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 9, 2011)

ok explain this ona gel shit to me.... does it just mask odors or remove them somehow? if it just masks them does it do a really good job at it? whats the dif. from spray and the lil jar? can i just leave the lil jar open in a room im drying in? will it cover it up?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 9, 2011)

yo...... this california hash plant from dinafem is pretty fucking decent..... the buds did dry rock hard like how i thought! hairs everywere... the high is all indica and is pretty nice and mellowing but goes away after like 45 min like most sativas do me.... but that lingering indica draining feeling remains... not bad for 8-12% thc..... bag appeal is off the chain!!!! i think i might of got lucky and got the better phenotype....


----------



## theexpress (Oct 9, 2011)

the premature violator is a lil better then the hash plant.... lighter in color to!!! kinda taste like cherry jolly ranchers!!!!


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 9, 2011)

theexpress said:


> ok explain this ona gel shit to me.... does it just mask odors or remove them somehow? if it just masks them does it do a really good job at it? whats the dif. from spray and the lil jar? can i just leave the lil jar open in a room im drying in? will it cover it up?


No, it doesn't mask them it neutralizes them. It's the positive/negative ion thing, but there is also a cover scent present for extra precaution(not 100% will be treated in this DIY setup). If you were to rig up a smaller bucket glued upside down to the inside of the main bucket lid so that it somewhat overlaps the Ona container sitting inside the main bucket this would slow the airflow a bit and make sure most of it was treated. 

You'd glue the bottom of a 2gal (or thereabouts) bucket to the inside of the 5gal lid then drill your 4-6" hole through both. Place the Ona Gel container in the center of the 5gal (with holes drilled around the perimeter), place the lid on top, mount your ducting, ducting to fan in drying box. Tape up the seams and cut a couple of intakes. Presto, a ghetto rigged drying setup that would/should at least kill most of the odor. If you combined that with an aeresol can of the stuff for emergency situations I think you'd be pretty well set. It would be nowhere near as effective as a proper carbon filter setup, but it should work in a pinch. I should add the disclaimer that I've never actually tried doing this, it's just an idea, but I have thought it through pretty well I think.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 9, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> No, it doesn't mask them it neutralizes them. It's the positive/negative ion thing, but there is also a cover scent present for extra precaution(not 100% will be treated in this DIY setup). If you were to rig up a smaller bucket glued upside down to the inside of the main bucket lid so that it somewhat overlaps the Ona container sitting inside the main bucket this would slow the airflow a bit and make sure most of it was treated.
> 
> You'd glue the bottom of a 2gal (or thereabouts) bucket to the inside of the 5gal lid then drill your 4-6" hole through both. Place the Ona Gel container in the center of the 5gal (with holes drilled around the perimeter), place the lid on top, mount your ducting, ducting to fan in drying box. Tape up the seams and cut a couple of intakes. Presto, a ghetto rigged drying setup that would/should at least kill most of the odor. If you combined that with an aeresol can of the stuff for emergency situations I think you'd be pretty well set. It would be nowhere near as effective as a proper carbon filter setup, but it should work in a pinch. I should add the disclaimer that I've never actually tried doing this, it's just an idea, but I have thought it through pretty well I think.


good news..... i got a crib to dry at!!!! other dude wouldnt do me this solid but my one guy is down.... smell is not a problem here.... im kicking it old school!!!! fishing line, big closet, anf fan in room circulating air around but not on the nuggz......


----------



## theexpress (Oct 9, 2011)

got a couple more days of really nice weather, and then a couple more days of decentish weather.... some rain comming this way... hope it dont give me mold but plants could prolly use it.. im not watering or feeding them anymore.... just gonna let them start the natural cycle of there deaths..... i may feed the tahoe and violator one last time.... but prolly not....


----------



## poplars (Oct 9, 2011)

hey bro guess what, upon second looking at the pollinated bud on the taller plant, one of the pollinated calyxes was turning brown and crispy, so I removed the tip of it, to see a perfectly brown mature seed!!! I'm gonna harvest the 3 major ones on that one tall plant, the one branch on the smaller one I'm gonna keep till harvest, and theres still that one in teh back of the plant that I pollinated aswell.

shits going good, gonna cover up my plants tonight, rain coming tomorrow, then after that smooth sailin.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 9, 2011)

the tahoe is a mildew magnet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i know when i go back there to have my sodium bicarb spray ready!....


----------



## poplars (Oct 9, 2011)

the sk LIVES

those seeds came out of the pods that were turning brown as you can see in the pic.... they are PURE guaranteed because they got pollinated before the hermie plant.... 

7 of these that you see here are going to you chitown, I can send em to you hella soon, or we can wait a month for them to dry, your choice.

and also I have more drying but I'm gonna have to be very picky about which seeds I call pure... these seeds on the plate right now I can call PURE so you get 7 of them enough to restart everything

and trust me I know how to send seeds so they don't get broken


----------



## theexpress (Oct 9, 2011)

i can just tell those are sk beans from the tiger stripe pattern....you can spare the 10? i was hoping for like 20 something.... lol people are going to be salty... im not one of them... the sk lives!!!


----------



## poplars (Oct 9, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i can just tell those are sk beans from the tiger stripe pattern....you can spare the 10? i was hoping for like 20 something.... lol people are going to be salty... im not one of them... the sk lives!!!


well I said I can only send you 7 of those pure ones, I need atleast 4 for myself to be sure I'm breeding pure sk next year.


now I do have a lot of seeds in the rest of that bud I pollinated, 90% chance they are pure sk, probably higher, I just gotta be very strict about these kinda things with a strain like this.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 9, 2011)

poplars said:


> the sk LIVES
> 
> those seeds came out of the pods that were turning brown as you can see in the pic.... they are PURE guaranteed because they got pollinated before the hermie plant....
> 
> ...


nice seeds!


----------



## poplars (Oct 10, 2011)

rained a shitload last night, woke up with water in my tent again... think it's time for a new tent eh? hahaha.....

plants were dryer than my blankets were.... lol.

only one spot where the water has been dripping down near as I can tell, which isn't a big deal compared to the whole garden being protected


----------



## theexpress (Oct 10, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> nice seeds!


it is my half polynesian son greenhorn.... i created him with the fruits from my balls!!!! wassssss good doc!!!!!???? been a min.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 10, 2011)

poplars said:


> rained a shitload last night, woke up with water in my tent again... think it's time for a new tent eh? hahaha.....
> 
> plants were dryer than my blankets were.... lol.
> 
> only one spot where the water has been dripping down near as I can tell, which isn't a big deal compared to the whole garden being protected


What are the night time temps out there? You've got dedication, that's for sure. Then again, if I was cookin up something like that in my backyard I'd be pitching a tent too. Fuckin thieves are everywhere.


----------



## poplars (Oct 10, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> What are the night time temps out there? You've got dedication, that's for sure. Then again, if I was cookin up something like that in my backyard I'd be pitching a tent too. Fuckin thieves are everywhere.


they range anywhere from 48 to 29F, depending on the cloud cover and weather systems..


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 10, 2011)

poplars said:


> they range anywhere from 48 to 29F, depending on the cloud cover and weather systems..


Damn. Hope you've got a heater in that tent...


----------



## poplars (Oct 10, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Damn. Hope you've got a heater in that tent...


got the beating heart of a dedicated grower, that's all the heat I need........


----------



## theexpress (Oct 10, 2011)

damn its 76 here now....... im diggin it


----------



## theexpress (Oct 10, 2011)

poplars said:


> got the beating heart of a dedicated grower, that's all the heat I need........


that and a lil whiskey... i know how you mountain folk get down! lol thats all the warmth you ever need


----------



## poplars (Oct 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> that and a lil whiskey... i know how you mountain folk get down! lol thats all the warmth you ever need


lol yeah a lil whiskey if I wanted to be up all night


----------



## theexpress (Oct 10, 2011)

watch and learn..... http://meetthadealer.com/the-larry-hoover-documentary-the-sanctioned-version/


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> it is my half polynesian son greenhorn.... i created him with the fruits from my balls!!!! wassssss good doc!!!!!???? been a min.


 wasss goood homie  just been working and stuff


----------



## theexpress (Oct 11, 2011)

today and tommorow gonna be the last days of this indian summer..... rains is ah comming..... and so is the cold


----------



## poplars (Oct 11, 2011)

theexpress said:


> today and tommorow gonna be the last days of this indian summer..... rains is ah comming..... and so is the cold


when you chpping??? I'm starting tomorrow.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 11, 2011)

fucking hate working..............................................................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bullshit way to live......... unless your getting paid forreal...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 11, 2011)

maybe i can get a job with the sinoloa cartel to grow nugget for them and change the schwagg game forever.... lol were talking sourkush, og kush, sour diesel, seedless and all bricked up...... 1500 a kilo...


----------



## poplars (Oct 11, 2011)

lol get a job with the cartel you can kiss your medical growing dreams goodbye most likely.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 11, 2011)

But you'll have a bad ass collection of assault rifles and hookers!! Go for it!!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 11, 2011)

poplars said:


> lol get a job with the cartel you can kiss your medical growing dreams goodbye most likely.


its all good has i have my mexican workers under me water my 1000 acres full of tens of thousands of plants that are all like 10 feet tall and up


----------



## theexpress (Oct 11, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> But you'll have a bad ass collection of assault rifles and hookers!! Go for it!!


 

and a cadalac with the head of a rival cartel members head has a hood ornament


----------



## theexpress (Oct 11, 2011)

they will call me by my barrio name chango!!!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 11, 2011)

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/breaking/chi-cops-find-20m-worth-of-pot-in-warehouse-20111011,0,2555489.story?track=rss



lol they found all this bud right in the middle of the ghetto on the south side


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 11, 2011)

Damn. 7k pounds. Damn, I can't even get my head around that amount.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 11, 2011)

http://triblocal.com/wheaton/2011/10/11/police-man-found-tending-to-more-than-100-marijuana-plants-at-addison-preserve/ here ya go express.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 12, 2011)

building a tolerence to the hash plant..... which is kinda shitty cuzz im mixing her many differnt strains..... ill give the cali hash plant from dinafem a 6.5 on potency, a 8.5-9 on looks, a 7.5 on smell... and about a 7 on yield...... potency subject to change a lil maybe from the cropping of 8 day older hashplant


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 12, 2011)

I was getting tired if the hashplant to so I switched to super silver haze. Try that out


----------



## poplars (Oct 12, 2011)

started harvest today, had to retie my hanging lines because they weren't supported well enough, finished all the major buds of my purple kush, lets just say there's a lot more than it looks . . . . 

could only get through one plant today because of all the retieing the lines I had to do . . . but tomorrow we should be able to get a bunch done.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 13, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> I was getting tired if the hashplant to so I switched to super silver haze. Try that out


we have super lemon haze on deck... i like it better then the ssh cuzz the taste is better


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 13, 2011)

theexpress said:


> we have super lemon haze on deck... i like it better then the ssh cuzz the taste is better


SLH is great, I've been running that for a couple years now. However, there's no comparison to a good SSH when it comes to the buzz. SLH is strong, but I like the vibes from SSH much better. I haven't found a good pheno of SSH to grow, but there's a guy around here who has it (won't share) and it's phenomenal. Excellent flavor, super heady high, all 'round winner, IMO. Again, I obviously love the SLH also or I wouldn't still have it in my stable...


----------



## poplars (Oct 13, 2011)

shit I'd love to grow some authentic SSH and breed it..... if any of you get a clone or some shit make seeds and I'll make it happen....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 13, 2011)

poplars said:


> shit I'd love to grow some authentic SSH and breed it..... if any of you get a clone or some shit make seeds and I'll make it happen....


the original ssh is from mr nice. shanti is the true "breeder/creator" of ssh. doesnt get any more official than that. but even ghs's ssh is heavy sative smoke with a helluva yield.


----------



## poplars (Oct 13, 2011)

nobody here has their own seeds of it? I really am pretty much done buying genetics unless I get a lot of extra cash...


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 13, 2011)

poplars said:


> nobody here has their own seeds of it? I really am pretty much done buying genetics unless I get a lot of extra cash...


I just got rid of my clone of it, but only because the pheno I had was the uber sativa pheno. 14 week flowering time, tall, stretchy, and nutrient sensitive. I lost patience with it.


----------



## poplars (Oct 13, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> I just got rid of my clone of it, but only because the pheno I had was the uber sativa pheno. 14 week flowering time, tall, stretchy, and nutrient sensitive. I lost patience with it.


AWWWW 


next time make seeds, they're usually done in 4-6 weeks, so you don't even need the whole plant to finish, just teh seeds/.....

I'd try to get something like a super lemon haze MALE, and cross it with the super silver haze female, those would get some killer phenos I tell you waht.... and I would want some... and trade seeds for it....


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 13, 2011)

poplars said:


> AWWWW
> 
> 
> next time make seeds, they're usually done in 4-6 weeks, so you don't even need the whole plant to finish, just teh seeds/.....
> ...


Word. SLH crossed back to SSH should express some killer pheno's, I agree. I think you could use that as a first round in a breeding project to breed a pure SSH yourself, of course you still need that pesky male, which requires seeds to begin w/... Unless you're into STS or colloidial silver or something like that.


----------



## poplars (Oct 13, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Word. SLH crossed back to SSH should express some killer pheno's, I agree. I think you could use that as a first round in a breeding project to breed a pure SSH yourself, of course you still need that pesky male, which requires seeds to begin w/... Unless you're into STS or colloidial silver or something like that.


 not messing with sketchy feminizing bs.

I just don't have access to those clones so I'd appreciate it if one of you guys who have access to it use that opprotunity .


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 13, 2011)

I have both the cuts and seeds. My ssh is from 1999 so it's the real deal. 100day flowertime


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 13, 2011)

poplars said:


> not messing with sketchy feminizing bs.
> 
> I just don't have access to those clones so I'd appreciate it if one of you guys who have access to it use that opprotunity .


Man. I have access to the cut, no prob, but I don't have the space that I'm willing to dedicate to that big bitch for four damn months. It's definitely a strong haze leaning pheno, with massive yield potential but it's just too damn finicky and large. I'd love to do it if I had unlimited resources, but sadly I do not.


----------



## poplars (Oct 13, 2011)

four months??? bs bro. you could get this all done in 2 months if you wanted to, but it's all good I'm not gonna force you 


the tall sour kush was officially harvested today, the smaller buds are still left, the smaller sour kush hasn't been harvested yet, started on the big purple kush, all the lines are holding  room smells so damn good. been keeping the drying room from 65 (usually it creeps to that at night.) to 75, with the fan constantly blowing. good shit.

gonna try to get more purple kush done tonight, then gonna harvest the small sour kush tomorrow, then the super bud, then the midnights, then the 80s kush.

gonna be FUN. been at it all damn day. that's why I haven't posted pics, proably not gnna post pics till I'm done.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 13, 2011)

Minimum would be 3-1/2. Figure two weeks veg at least, if not three, then over three months flowering so yeah. I just can't dedicate the space, got too many other winners.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 13, 2011)

chopped a couple pounds of wet bud today in the rain like a g!!!! should dry to over 1.5 lz


----------



## theexpress (Oct 13, 2011)

i trimmed everything.... im not all the way done and i threw alot of popcorn to the hash bucket.. hommie didnt even help me trim lol. its cool cuzz i got his house reeking hard...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! cali hash plant chopped and solid!!! runt sk chopped might make hash with all of it the buds arent big or dense.... the one abused sk chopped... those buds are also a lil fluffier then id like but still top notch... 

all thats left is the violator, the dense has hell sk bubba, and the tahoe that smells like og and purple coolaide


----------



## theexpress (Oct 13, 2011)

i also found a seed in the cali hash and the one sk... i dont think its pollinated to shit but msybe one here and there.... i only found 2... something hermed... i dont think im gonna find many more though... prolly just a stray nanner... from who i dont know... im not gonna lie though my plants took some abuse this year....


----------



## poplars (Oct 13, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Minimum would be 3-1/2. Figure two weeks veg at least, if not three, then over three months flowering so yeah. I just can't dedicate the space, got too many other winners.


did you forget to read the part where I said you don't need to flower it fully to get seeds????


pollinate the bud when it's in the 2nd to 3rd week of flowering (preferrably 2nd) then you harvest 5 weeks after that, the seeds will be done even if the bud isn't.

but if you don't want to do it that's chill man.


----------



## poplars (Oct 13, 2011)

got most of that big purple kush done today, tall sour kush is done (besides small buds) other purple kush is done (besides smaller buds.) going to chop the smaller sour kush tomorrow, hella glad it got some extra time, and also going to chop the super-bud tomorrow as well. my dry room looks and smells amazing.....


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 14, 2011)

poplars said:


> did you forget to read the part where I said you don't need to flower it fully to get seeds????
> 
> 
> pollinate the bud when it's in the 2nd to 3rd week of flowering (preferrably 2nd) then you harvest 5 weeks after that, the seeds will be done even if the bud isn't.
> ...


Didn't forget to read it, forgot to address that point though. It takes that strain a solid six weeks to have enough floral material to really consider pollination, maybe you could do it a bit earlier, but you wouldn't get much of anything and I'm not sure they'd develop 100%. Anyhow, maybe after I finish the expansion I'm working on. We'll see. As of now, I just don't have room.


----------



## poplars (Oct 14, 2011)

pics from the 12th before I started chopping:

midnight: (fucking incredible pheno possibly.)

other midnight, looks to be hte black, heavier yeilder:

superbud(harvesting today.)

humboldt kush pheno purple kush (mostly harvested at this point.)

another midnight black pheno heavy yeilding, gonna be done tomorrow most likely (remember these pics are 2 days old.)

80s kush:

gdp pheno purple kush (harvested)

tall sour kush (harvested except the larger of the small buds.) 

short sour kush (harvesting today.)


harvest pics will be uploaded when I am finished


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 14, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Didn't forget to read it, forgot to address that point though. It takes that strain a solid six weeks to have enough floral material to really consider pollination, maybe you could do it a bit earlier, but you wouldn't get much of anything and I'm not sure they'd develop 100%. Anyhow, maybe after I finish the expansion I'm working on. We'll see. As of now, I just don't have room.


i pollinate at 4. and always get rock hard striped beans.


----------



## poplars (Oct 14, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i pollinate at 4. and always get rock hard striped beans.


thats right!!!! even on sativa dominant strains that seem to not be 'suitable' I've seen them take seeds at 2-3 weeks of flower, have rock hard seeds in 4-5 weeks.

you're speaking from inexperience I"m afriad wolverine, if you don't want to do it and you want to run your 'winners' that's fine, but don't make up some excuse like the seeds wont grow on time, that's total bullshit and experience proves it as such.


----------



## genuity (Oct 14, 2011)

^^^ill rep you when i can poplars,but i had to blow up this colorfull pic.


----------



## poplars (Oct 14, 2011)

genuity said:


> ^^^ill rep you when i can poplars,but i had to blow up this colorfull pic.[/QUOTE]
> 
> fall colors I tell ya!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 14, 2011)

where there's stigmas, there can be seeds. even if its a "pre-flower". i like to pollinate around 3 or 4 weeks to makes sure my indi's can get em done.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 14, 2011)

sk went purp has fuck


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 14, 2011)

speaking of purp. my black rose is purpin up @ 2weeks, so is my black sour bubble.


----------



## genuity (Oct 14, 2011)

them so milky heads..............


----------



## poplars (Oct 14, 2011)

theexpress said:


> sk went purp has fuck


that aint sk bro that's purple kush gdp pheno!


sk didn't purp up at all this year.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 14, 2011)

poplars said:


> that aint sk bro that's purple kush gdp pheno!
> 
> 
> sk didn't purp up at all this year.


i was gonna say .... mine never went purp either outdoor this year or last... i was gonna ask you what your secret is... hahahahahaha i must have read wrong last page...

plus those hairs reminded me of the sk


----------



## theexpress (Oct 14, 2011)

here she go....


----------



## theexpress (Oct 14, 2011)

man ima be under alotta fucking stress till my shit dry................ woke up early has hell today and took down everything but the tahoe....... i didnt get a wet weight hope my guy whos house im drying at dont be taken nuggs off my hard work!!!! well im more worried about his girl taking buds when buddy at work and giving her to her sister or friend to dry somewere else then give to that pothead bitch when its dry.... i been knowing this dude for like 4 years and been doing shit with him... i dont wanna have to react in an aggressive maner


----------



## poplars (Oct 14, 2011)

and bro when I trimmed that tall one up there were buds 3.5 inches wide in the middle, 4-5 inches tall, fucking amazing shit... organic yeilds way more than chems, fuck chems period.


my buds are so fucking amazing looking amaizng smelling I couldn't ask for more, I will never grow with chemicals again.


ever.


----------



## poplars (Oct 14, 2011)

theexpress said:


> man ima be under alotta fucking stress till my shit dry................ woke up early has hell today and took down everything but the tahoe....... i didnt get a wet weight hope my guy whos house im drying at dont be taken nuggs off my hard work!!!! well im more worried about his girl taking buds when buddy at work and giving her to her sister or friend to dry somewere else then give to that pothead bitch when its dry.... i been knowing this dude for like 4 years and been doing shit with him... i dont wanna have to react in an aggressive maner


yeah tht's a hard situation.. gotta promise him bud and hope he doesn't fuck you over...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 14, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah tht's a hard situation.. gotta promise him bud and hope he doesn't fuck you over...


well he sells bnud too.. he cops a pound or so once or 2ce a week...... and he keeps a fat knot of cash in his room in one of his drawers.... i dont wanna have to rob him at gunpoint..... but its been known to happen around here when you fuckj with someones money.... shit worse has happend....


----------



## poplars (Oct 14, 2011)

theexpress said:


> well he sells bnud too.. he cops a pound or so once or 2ce a week...... and he keeps a fat knot of cash in his room in one of his drawers.... i dont wanna have to rob him at gunpoint..... but its been known to happen around here when you fuckj with someones money.... shit worse has happend....


well you do what you gottado bro just make sure you're damn certain before you jump the gun.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 14, 2011)

man i woulda dried my shit in a vacant somewhere. its always a risk dealing wit ppl whether they fam or not. but shit if he got cash n coppin lbs every week then fuckin somebody on they hard work is the last he should be worried about, his chick shouldnt even kno. lol shoulda numbered and labeled every branch.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 14, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> man i woulda dried my shit in a vacant somewhere. its always a risk dealing wit ppl whether they fam or not. but shit if he got cash n coppin lbs every week then fuckin somebody on they hard work is the last he should be worried about, his chick shouldnt even kno. lol shoulda numbered and labeled every branch.


how can she not know when she stays there...?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 14, 2011)

theexpress said:


> how can she not know when she stays there...?


damn that sucks. i mean they couyldnt get off more than u would notice and make an issue out of i assume.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 14, 2011)

thinking about buying some bubble bags... with the lowest bag being 25 micron..... anybody rec. some good ones?


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 14, 2011)

Bubble bags are mandatory!!!! They all are about the same. I got mine off eBay for about $90. 8 bag 5 gal setup.


----------



## poplars (Oct 14, 2011)

theexpress said:


> thinking about buying some bubble bags... with the lowest bag being 25 micron..... anybody rec. some good ones?


I must stand by the bags that have made the best hash I have EVER had....

http://boldtbags.com/boldtbags-gallon5kit3.html

its not the cheapest but damnit... you buy that shit you will never buy bubble bags again if you treat it right....


and bubble bags are not all the same IMO.... higher quality straining material produces a higher quality product...


chitown remember that hash I made last year that came out looking white? those are the exact bags I used.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 14, 2011)

I forgot just make sure you see what micron levels they start and finish at. Double or triple sewn seams that's about it.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 14, 2011)

yo pops i was looking at them earlier.... http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-Gallon-3-Bag-Herbal-Ice-Extractor-Essence-Bubble-Kit-/310346376293?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item484215e465


----------



## poplars (Oct 14, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yo pops i was looking at them earlier.... http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-Gallon-3-Bag-Herbal-Ice-Extractor-Essence-Bubble-Kit-/310346376293?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item484215e465


gah *cringes at the thought of making hash with cheap bubble bags*


it'll work if you have to use em.


----------



## poplars (Oct 15, 2011)

got both sour kushes done now, going to do the super bud and the midnight in front today, then the midnight towards the back, then the 2 midnights towards the front, then the 80s kush. I'm thinking I have 2 days left including today, possibly 3, we'll see.


dry room is staying from 65F to 75F with the fan blowing 24 hours.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 15, 2011)

thats alotta work for a guy like you..... when you get done harvesting gimmy a call if you need some help "burning" it


----------



## poplars (Oct 15, 2011)

gonna have everything done by tomorrow probably.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 17, 2011)

high has hell off some super sticky outdoor sourkush


----------



## theexpress (Oct 17, 2011)

man im bout to be making some bubble hashish ma fukkaz!!!!! ounces!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 17, 2011)

how bout these bags??? wake da fuck up!!!! what yall think? i think these are were its at http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-GALLON-5-BAG-HERBAL-EXTRACT-BUBBLE-HASH-ICE-BAGS-KITS-/280748958815?_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D4%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D3548595352430963910


----------



## poplars (Oct 17, 2011)

I can't say shit about those bags unless someone else has bought them and posted their results...

I have experience with boldt bags which are 3x more expensive... so probably can't help you here.


----------



## poplars (Oct 17, 2011)

collected sour kush seeds today...

100% pure 100% certainty:


and the rest, which most likely are pure, but I can only be 90% on some of them so they are separated.


@chitown I'll send you 15 of the 100% guaranteed pure ones for you to breed for yourself, and I'll send all of the ones in the second pic that aren't quite as certain, but the seeds that look older/more developed are most likely to be the pure ones.


----------



## rhump11 (Oct 17, 2011)

Great grow!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

poplars said:


> collected sour kush seeds today...
> 
> 100% pure 100% certainty:
> 
> ...


 beautiful seeds!! .... awesome grow you had this year pops.


----------



## poplars (Oct 18, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> beautiful seeds!! .... awesome grow you had this year pops.


thanks bro I feel fuckin exhausted... can't wait for this bud to be cured up so I can fuckin relax...


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 18, 2011)

cant wait for the next killer update stella work mate...rep given...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 18, 2011)

i bought those bags..... 50 bux... good deal for triple stiched, 5 bags set, and wont flake with use


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 18, 2011)

everything looking good over here. Chi what's good wit it?


----------



## poplars (Oct 19, 2011)

high as fuck on some sour kush, the tall one... this is most definitely bubba pheno all day like you said chitown... just different smell, same sour smell in the background but a different kinda fruit smell, weird.... btu I'm lovin it! and not in a mc.donalds kinda way either


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 20, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i bought those bags..... 50 bux... good deal for triple stiched, 5 bags set, and wont flake with use


have u used em yet? i want to get know how they work b4 i go for boldt or bubble bags.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 20, 2011)

congrats pops, are u gonna weigh the harvest out? or is it to much? lol. 
i've got really nice sativa growin i wish i could let you grow out. 
smells so fuckin good, its Lemon Qleaner x CaseyBand these pics are from week 2 in a 1 gal pot. its purplling up nice it was looking better than the black rose but the black rose is black now at week 3 and the leaves are turning black. i also have a pink Black Sour Bubble. and im not much into color i'm into potency so im hopin they hit the spot



frosty






purple




[/QUOTE]


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 20, 2011)

very frosty like outside my house this mornin..nice job mate...


----------



## poplars (Oct 20, 2011)

man all these strains you fools run into and never make any seeds... you guys make me look like a greek god when I make seeds of every strain I grew this year... should try to do something like that hehe....


male pollen DOES store, as long as you keep the moisture away.... hell you could keep it in a jar with the lid open for a few weeks and still successfully pollinate a branch, you'll have to use more but it would work!!! I want some of these genetics you guys have in clone only lol....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm with you pops. i just have to find a male for her. i have a god bit of seeds left of the cross to find a male for f2's. i'm re-vegging her though. she so frosty with a nice purple tint.
but i do have a small lil stash of seeds ive made. ive got some corleone Kush x headband, my Lush f3's (OG x Lemon Larry OG x Chem D) going in veg. and i'm poppin some blue cheese x Lush i made.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 20, 2011)

sounds delisicious...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 21, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> everything looking good over here. Chi what's good wit it?


 
good to see you back.. i took down the tahoe last night.. she was well over 6 foot and purple has fuck... she still had white hairs though, and prolly needed another week or so to finish... i should have let her go longer but i got paranoid... everything green here has died and only the tahoe was alive looking... she was at 9 weeks bloom.. and produced huge ass hard purple buds that were a breeze to trim


----------



## theexpress (Oct 21, 2011)

poplars said:


> high as fuck on some sour kush, the tall one... this is most definitely bubba pheno all day like you said chitown... just different smell, same sour smell in the background but a different kinda fruit smell, weird.... btu I'm lovin it! and not in a mc.donalds kinda way either


my sk had a very bubblegummy smell to them in the beginning of bloom.. but got more rancid dank smelling deeper into bloom.. when i was trimming my last bubba sk that i pulled at close to 9 weeks it smelled so strong it made me nauseus... and that is not easy to do for me since i love the smell of foul loud smelling dank


----------



## theexpress (Oct 21, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> have u used em yet? i want to get know how they work b4 i go for boldt or bubble bags.


they havent came yet.... but when they do ima run half a 5 gallon bucket full of sugar trim, and broken up popcorn buds from the violator kush, sourkush, and tahoe og kush.... and hash plant

that violator hermed on me to... it pollinated itself on some buds pretty good... and also a few buds of the other strains..


----------



## theexpress (Oct 21, 2011)

its been a ruff year.... another year avoided in jail...... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9fHXha46ag


----------



## theexpress (Oct 21, 2011)

this goin hard http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DveoKW5U-ck&feature=related


----------



## poplars (Oct 21, 2011)

started trimming the tall SK todayt.....



gona be at it for a while


----------



## theexpress (Oct 21, 2011)

looks good pops.... gotta love those dense golf ball style sk nuggz


----------



## theexpress (Oct 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRhVmeOrK4c


----------



## theexpress (Oct 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_KzHcxxS8Y


----------



## theexpress (Oct 21, 2011)

cheaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElCPOBSfIaM&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Oct 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgNuhQO99_Q&feature=related


----------



## poplars (Oct 21, 2011)

theexpress said:


> looks good pops.... gotta love those dense golf ball style sk nuggz


 yeah they're rock [email protected]!! too much stress man I've been having a hard tim enjoying harvest... but I still am... its just I feel like I'm not gonna be truly enjoying it until the trimming is done and the shit is cured....


hows shit w/ your drying buddy?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 21, 2011)

got my hash bags today.... its on now!!!


----------



## poplars (Oct 21, 2011)

theexpress said:


> got my hash bags today.... its on now!!!


nice I wont be making hash for another month or so.

but it's chill, I'll be making em with the boldt bags again with the washer method I used last year... gonna use techniques from matt rize to keep the hash as dank ass possible tho


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 21, 2011)

Sound like you got yourself a good pheno let me know what u think


----------



## poplars (Oct 21, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Sound like you got yourself a good pheno let me know what u think


its definitely the bubba pheno, smoked it uncured last night and it fucked everyone up and I woke up super foggy like usual, it was epic.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 21, 2011)

poplars said:


> its definitely the bubba pheno, smoked it uncured last night and it fucked everyone up and I woke up super foggy like usual, it was epic.


Lol.. Sounds killer bro.. I finished my pre 98 bubba quick that smoke is so tasty and strong yield not my favorite but that's indoors


----------



## theexpress (Oct 21, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Sound like you got yourself a good pheno let me know what u think


it was cold has fuck.. the tahoe got most purple.... then the violator.. then the hash plant... the sk didnt turn any color... it can deal with the insane ass cold real well....


----------



## theexpress (Oct 21, 2011)

i could have squeezed one last week out on that tahoe man fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but..... im sure the 9 week tahoe will fuck me up good to


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 21, 2011)

Got a pic for me?


----------



## poplars (Oct 21, 2011)

I still have that 80's kush outdoors... gonna keep it out till the weather gets bad. I know the next 3 or 4 days are still good 


then there's small buds of sour kush, midnight, purple kushes, and super buds, still growing out there.. gonna harvest them as soon as I h ave room in my dry room.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 21, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Got a pic for me?


me???? no not YET!!!! i will show yall a donkey dick sourkush nugget to...


----------



## poplars (Oct 21, 2011)

theexpress said:


> me???? no not YET!!!! i will show yall a donkey dick sourkush nugget to...


shiiit I got a donkey dick sk nugget I forgot to post a pic of h/o....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 21, 2011)

Can't wait to see it from both of u


----------



## poplars (Oct 21, 2011)

sorrty I edited that post hit refredsh 

tokin the sk now  WITH some sk kief on top wooo


----------



## theexpress (Oct 22, 2011)

lol man i lost a fat nugget of hash plant somehow.......


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 22, 2011)

That bud right there looks sick


----------



## theexpress (Oct 22, 2011)

poplars said:


> shiiit I got a donkey dick sk nugget I forgot to post a pic of h/o....


let me run that nugget threw my hash bags...lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 22, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol man i lost a fat nugget of hash plant somehow.......


I bet you that chinchilla ate that shit, lol!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 22, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I bet you that chinchilla ate that shit, lol!


i would have rather fed it to him that have lost it... i got more but it was like a 1.5 gram nugg...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 22, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i would have rather fed it to him that have lost it... i got more but it was like a 1.5 gram nugg...


where you been all this time homie? I hardly see you posting that much anymore. and don't blame the job, I got a job too. lol what you been up to lately?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 22, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> where you been all this time homie? I hardly see you posting that much anymore. and don't blame the job, I got a job too. lol what you been up to lately?


harvesting....... working......... smoking......... you know what it iz.... lol im salty about that nugget still lol hahaha im petty like that i dont like to lose nothing....


----------



## poplars (Oct 22, 2011)

theexpress said:


> let me run that nugget threw my hash bags...lol


yeah fukin right that nug is way too nice to run through has bags.. I got the SHAKE for that

and you'll see in a month, I'll have the dankest hash yet.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 23, 2011)

i made some bubble last night with my new bags.... i got around 6 grams of hash or so from like 2 ounces or so maybe more maybe less of trim and popcorn mostly... i hate draining the 25 micron bag it takes so fucking long.... i did two runs..... i got like nothing my second run.... and i didnt put in the 25 micron bag the second run wich i know hurt my hash yield... i just hate drainning that fucking bag but that bag was were all the bubble hash was.. i got about a half 5 gallon bucket of trim left or so to make more concentrates from.... i may even do a small batch of bho.... oo yeah on the first run i took an egg beater for 25 min....... and about 10 pounds of ice lololol... i cant wait to smoke this bubble when im off work... its bubba sk, and hash plant mix... the next batches will be sk, tahoe og, and violator kush....


----------



## theexpress (Oct 23, 2011)

i only had one bucket to use so i put work bag and all in it...


----------



## poplars (Oct 23, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i only had one bucket to use so i put work bag and all in it.... i think i may have ruffed up my bags a lil lolol..... when im done with my trim ima run the bags to my partner for a 1/4 of bubble hash........


jeeze man 25% of the product when you're only giving bags??? bad deal imo.. my buddy asks 25% but thats WITH a washer and boldt bags that cost 150.... not to knock you I just think that's a little steep for a 50 dollar set of bubble bags...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 23, 2011)

poplars said:


> jeeze man 25% of the product when you're only giving bags??? bad deal imo.. my buddy asks 25% but thats WITH a washer and boldt bags that cost 150.... not to knock you I just think that's a little steep for a 50 dollar set of bubble bags...


lol....... ima show him how to make it and keep the first run..... for 7 grams of bubble hash.... then he can keep the bags... and just cuzz i paid lil dont make them shitty. there from thrichomebags.com...


----------



## poplars (Oct 23, 2011)

well if he can keep the bags that's a good deal


----------



## poplars (Oct 24, 2011)

makin edibles today. started the cannabutter process with purple kush trim, probablty about 2.5 oz of it into ONE stick of butter ... gonna be POTENT. I need a good breakkk.....


----------



## theexpress (Oct 24, 2011)

im high has hell off 2 week since harvested sourkush, and bubble hash made from sk, and hash plant trimming and popcorn


----------



## theexpress (Oct 24, 2011)

when it was all said and done i got about just under 6 grams of fully dry bubble... i dont know how much trim i had since i aint weigh it... i had a scale to lol... i would estimate 2-3 ounces... i took the egg beater to it for like 22 min on full blast... then i hand mixed for like 3-4 min.. then i let it sit for a lil then i started to harvest my hash.. i coulda got a couple extra grams for sure but i only did two runs of the trim/popcorn, and on the second run i didnt mix the shit with ice for longer then 5 min and i didnt use the 25 micron bag {was still fucking drainning from first run} i got much more trim and will do 3 full runs next time including the 25 micron bag.... thats like 1.5 hours gonna be spend just drainning the 25 micron bag lolol... fuck


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 25, 2011)

hows things growers..hope the grows goin well whens the next update growers want to see them fat bitches ...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 25, 2011)

man i know the wait on the 25bag must be long. i just made some iso and ran it through 2 coffee filters. shit took for ever. and i think 25mic is smaller than a coffee filter.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 25, 2011)

There was a lab analysis done recently (don't have motivation to go find it) showing that the 25u bag actually contains the most potent hash (by measure of thc%), though it's generally not considered "top quality" by hash affacionadoes.


----------



## poplars (Oct 25, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> There was a lab analysis done recently (don't have motivation to go find it) showing that the 25u bag actually contains the most potent hash (by measure of thc%), though it's generally not considered "top quality" by hash affacionadoes.


I'd say that lab result is bullshit because different trich sizes for different strains... I've found the 73 to have the bulk majority of the BUBBLE on my sk last year, best bubble I've ever had. and I would bet lab results state that it has the higher thc content aswell.


just sayin it's kinda farfetched that a lab could seriously say that, because it may be true with some strains, but its definitely not true with others.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 25, 2011)

poplars said:


> I'd say that lab result is bullshit because different trich sizes for different strains... I've found the 73 to have the bulk majority of the BUBBLE on my sk last year, best bubble I've ever had. and I would bet lab results state that it has the higher thc content aswell.
> 
> 
> just sayin it's kinda farfetched that a lab could seriously say that, because it may be true with some strains, but its definitely not true with others.


It was for an individual submission, so yeah it could very well be strain dependent. I realize that trich size varies with strain. It doesn't make the results incorrect, skewed perhaps, but lets not just shit all over it because you don't agree.


----------



## poplars (Oct 25, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> It was for an individual submission, so yeah it could very well be strain dependent. I realize that trich size varies with strain. It doesn't make the results incorrect, skewed perhaps, but lets not just shit all over it because you don't agree.


 wow do we really need to have such harsh wording here? shit all over it??

I'm just saying we can't take it seriously because there's no way they could say something that broad without a wide spectrum of strain testing.

didn't know I can't call something most likely bullshit and not worth taking seriously without shitting all over it...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 25, 2011)

gonna go have a peek at my partners bluewidow, sourpower, chillberry, grape ape, and super lemon haze... buddy dont wanna grow the sk no more since the yield isnt has high has hybrids like bluewidow... lolol..... me personally im a quality over quantity guy buddy is all about the yield and dont even smoke bud... i guess that 2 pound bluewdiow caught his eye... and the funny thing is i knew it would thats why i plugged him with it.... lol i have him figured out... he says he will grow a plant or 2 of sk for me lol... i will grow many plants of sk for me... well see what the 12-16% thc bluewidow is made of tonight... i know it aint better then the bubba pheno sk, and im pretty sure it aint touching the tahoe og kush, or even 22% thc violator...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 25, 2011)

buddy just cant grow the sk right to get huge yields... didnt top for shit, and spent nost of his time babying the bluewidow and slh....


----------



## poplars (Oct 25, 2011)

I got nice yeilds off the sk... its not like hybrids for sure... but I feel t he same way you do about it chitown.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 26, 2011)

man that bluewidow aint on shit.... kinda kiefey but the taste is just the taste of weed nothing special.... the smell is not super strong... and the high is weak imo.... the super lemon haze was much much better..


----------



## poplars (Oct 26, 2011)

well I'm probably finally gonna be getting back into trimming sk, shit was a lil crazy here so I had to focus on bagging up the hanging buds before they got too dry, now I can finally focus on trimming again 


btw I think that 80s kush is gonna finally go down today... longest I've ever kept a plant outdoors in the ground.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 26, 2011)

gotta try thr fully dry tahoe today..........


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 26, 2011)

poplars said:


> wow do we really need to have such harsh wording here? shit all over it??
> 
> I'm just saying we can't take it seriously because there's no way they could say something that broad without a wide spectrum of strain testing.
> 
> didn't know I can't call something most likely bullshit and not worth taking seriously without shitting all over it...


Fair enough, I was having a bad day and probably should have reconsidered my comment.


----------



## poplars (Oct 26, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Fair enough, I was having a bad day and probably should have reconsidered my comment.


all good bro we've all been here a while some slip ups happen I'm plenty guilty of it myself 


tokin on some backyard sativa from this year


----------



## NONHater (Oct 27, 2011)

How them edibles turn out pops? Bite probably knocked ya on your ass!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2011)

ok the tahoe was atleast a week premature.... i could have let it go a week longer but at the time the weather was really cold and shitty... then it was 60's for a couple of days.. anyway that tahoe gets you high has fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2011)

on a sad note the other half of my trim and popcorn rotted up... dude whos house i was drying at didnt take the trim out the bucket to dry on a flat area with more surface so the shit rotted... im not gonna make no bubble from that yuck


----------



## poplars (Oct 27, 2011)

NONHater said:


> How them edibles turn out pops? Bite probably knocked ya on your ass!


I didn't let the shake cure enough + I didn't use enough butter, so they weren't very strong sadly. COULD have been the strain but I doubt it.


----------



## poplars (Oct 27, 2011)

theexpress said:


> on a sad note the other half of my trim and popcorn rotted up... dude whos house i was drying at didnt take the trim out the bucket to dry on a flat area with more surface so the shit rotted... im not gonna make no bubble from that yuck


bahhhhhh

damn fools.

people like that gotta just dry trim with....hah..


fukcin sucks.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2011)

poplars said:


> bahhhhhh
> 
> damn fools.
> 
> ...


pops i love me some bubble hash.................... the 73 and 25 micro is were its at...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 27, 2011)

theexpress said:


> ok the tahoe was atleast a week premature.... i could have let it go a week longer but at the time the weather was really cold and shitty... then it was 60's for a couple of days.. anyway that tahoe gets you high has fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I tried to tell you. I love that Tahoe man I got 2 more seedlings looking for some girls.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I tried to tell you. I love that Tahoe man I got 2 more seedlings looking for some girls.


im sure she would be even better if i gave her like an extra 10 days... but everything around here was dieing leaving only the green weed plants.... i just took everything left at 64 days or so into bloom... the last sk is well done.... and still the most potent... but the tahoe and violator are no joke... everything is kiefey.. i dried too long though.. its too the point were if you break a nugg kief flys off.. lol... fuck it... its ready to smoke... and is already curing....


i got 7 more tahoe beans... plus the violator kush hermed out and pollinated everything in very small amounts... i may grow out the vk x sk and vk x tahoe.. i only found one bean in the tahoe so far and its white... hopefully i can find a few more.... i got 2 sk x vk already.. maybe a few more in there... the vk pollinated the shit outta itself in certain buds though... i may not grow any of those... hermy x hermy is no good....


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 27, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I tried to tell you. I love that Tahoe man I got 2 more seedlings looking for some girls.


Word. I have three packs of CC Tahoe OG calling me, calling me...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Word. I have three packs of CC Tahoe OG calling me, calling me...


only thing i didnt dig on the tahoe was at first the plants were weak stemmed and fragile, and the flowering time is about 2 weeks longer then id like.... about 10-11 weeks is needed

other then that my 9 week tahoe is pretty fucking potent!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2011)

the tahoe was easy has hell to trim though..... and had very little popcorn buds.... they veg out pretty fast... with huge ass fucking leaves that look str8 up indica... but the flowering time lets you know its sativa dom


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 27, 2011)

theexpress said:


> only thing i didnt dig on the tahoe was at first the plants were weak stemmed and fragile, and the flowering time is about 2 weeks longer then id like.... about 10-11 weeks is needed
> 
> other then that my 9 week tahoe is pretty fucking potent!


Yeah, I haven't grown any Tahoe yet, only smoked some a buddy grew last year. Fucking killer stuff, top notch. I'm running a few Larry OG, some Jedi kush and a shit ton of others I'm too lazy to list right now. But the Tahoe and Pre98 Bubba are screaming to be cracked... 

Glad your harvest turned out good man.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 27, 2011)

poplars said:


> I didn't let the shake cure enough + I didn't use enough butter, so they weren't very strong sadly. COULD have been the strain but I doubt it.



you suck. lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 27, 2011)

Hermes are a piss off hopefully you get some good ones out of those seeds


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 27, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Hermes are a piss off hopefully you get some good ones out of those seeds


Yepper, I had a Jedi herm on me as well as a Larry. They were both early in flowering, and since then all has been good. *fingers crossed*


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 27, 2011)

howak47 said:


> what happened and where is chitown


anybody heard from howak?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> anybody heard from howak?


he was on speedy last time i saw... havent seen buddy in months...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2011)

what yall think..... bho and moldy buds/trim..... or iso???? could i still make bubble by skimming off the top layer? or maybe add a 2% bleach solution to the ice water? enligghten me


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 27, 2011)

theexpress said:


> what yall think..... bho and moldy buds/trim..... or iso???? could i still make bubble by skimming off the top layer? or maybe add a 2% bleach solution to the ice water? enligghten me


Man, I'd just call it a loss myself. I've got a friend who soaks/washes moldy buds in a very weak h2o2 solution then rinses them and leaves a fan blowing on them until residual moisture is gone then he makes water hash, but with the quantity you're talking about I doubt it's worth the hassle. I'd toss it.


----------



## poplars (Oct 27, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> how long have you been at RIU?


 so you pretty much have nothing to contribute to this thread but trolling huh?

prove me wrong.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> how long have you been at RIU?


lol...... i was thinking adding enough greencure to the ice water.... ... i would think the best bet would be iso.. but i dont like iso.... is there any proof butane kills mold?


----------



## poplars (Oct 27, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol...... i was thinking adding enough greencure to the ice water.... ... i would think the best bet would be iso.. but i dont like iso.... is there any proof butane kills mold?


 imo dont smoke anything that has mold...

you can eat things that contain mold, like edibles or tincture... that sort of mold wont make you sick if processed even semi-well... people have eaten moldy bread without getting sick, its just a fact that mold isn't as bad for you to eat as it is to smoke. I say don't take the risk in smoking it. make a tincture or edibles.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2011)

poplars said:


> imo dont smoke anything that has mold...
> 
> you can eat things that contain mold, like edibles or tincture... that sort of mold wont make you sick if processed even semi-well... people have eaten moldy bread without getting sick, its just a fact that mold isn't as bad for you to eat as it is to smoke. I say don't take the risk in smoking it. make a tincture or edibles.


alcohal kills mold.....


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 27, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol...... i was thinking adding enough greencure to the ice water.... ... i would think the best bet would be iso.. but i dont like iso.... is there any proof butane kills mold?


Don't use Greencure, or iso (imo). H2O2 is the way to go, it will wash the mold away (or most of it anyhow). Then if you make water hash keep skimming the top surface of the water before you drain, that's about as clean as you're going to get it. Iso alcohol is a semi-polar solvent, so it will dissolve plant matter as well as some fungus, you don't want that. Butane is non-polar, so it only dissolves oils. You could do the wash I describe, then run some butane extract... 

I'd still toss it though, for the hassle you aren't going to yield much. This is all without seeing how moldy it is.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 27, 2011)

poplars said:


> imo dont smoke anything that has mold...
> 
> you can eat things that contain mold, like edibles or tincture... that sort of mold wont make you sick if processed even semi-well... people have eaten moldy bread without getting sick, its just a fact that mold isn't as bad for you to eat as it is to smoke. I say don't take the risk in smoking it. make a tincture or edibles.


Depends which type of mold. Bread mold won't hurt you at all, but there are many forms that if ingested will FU up. But I agree about smoking moldy product, I won't do it.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Don't use Greencure, or iso (imo). H2O2 is the way to go, it will wash the mold away (or most of it anyhow). Then if you make water hash keep skimming the top surface of the water before you drain, that's about as clean as you're going to get it. Iso alcohol is a semi-polar solvent, so it will dissolve plant matter as well as some fungus, you don't want that. Butane is non-polar, so it only dissolves oils. You could do the wash I describe, then run some butane extract...
> 
> I'd still toss it though, for the hassle you aren't going to yield much. This is all without seeing how moldy it is.


peroxide kills mildew but not mold i think.... its a large amount of trim... i dont wanna waste it... you dont think the greencure added to water would kill the visable mold and spores? potassium bicarb is water soluble to so very little of it should remain in the hash...


----------



## poplars (Oct 27, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Depends which type of mold. Bread mold won't hurt you at all, but there are many forms that if ingested will FU up. But I agree about smoking moldy product, I won't do it.


pretty sure that sort of mold that comes from buds wont hurt you after processed in alcohol in say a tincture .

probably wont taste the best, but there are methods for adjusting that.


maybe you can make BHO first, then a tincture....


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 27, 2011)

theexpress said:


> peroxide kills mildew but not mold i think.... its a large amount of trim... i dont wanna waste it... you dont think the greencure added to water would kill the visable mold and spores? potassium bicarb is water soluble to so very little of it should remain in the hash...


It kills both, and will wash it away and will leave zero residue. I wouldn't do the greencure, honestly that would be my absolute last choice.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 27, 2011)

poplars said:


> pretty sure that sort of mold that comes from buds wont hurt you after processed in alcohol in say a tincture .
> 
> probably wont taste the best, but there are methods for adjusting that.
> 
> ...


Yep, agreed.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 27, 2011)

> imo dont smoke anything that has mold...
> 
> you can eat things that contain mold, like edibles or tincture... that sort of mold wont make you sick if processed even semi-well... people have eaten moldy bread without getting sick, its just a fact that mold isn't as bad for you to eat as it is to smoke. I say don't take the risk in smoking it. make a tincture or edibles.


 
correct---penicillin


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 27, 2011)

poplars said:


> so you pretty much have nothing to contribute to this thread but trolling huh?
> 
> prove me wrong.


dude asked if he could use bleach in his bubble hash. what should i have said?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 27, 2011)

if your shit has mold in/on it, throw it away.

i doubt you'll listen to my advice though.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> dude asked if he could use bleach in his bubble hash. what should i have said?


lol........ 2% bleach isnt fatal..... even iso hash is made from denatured rubbing alcohal in it.... basicly they put a lil poison in it... yet people make/smoke iso oil all the time... i dont think a 2% bleach would be enough to hurt you or kill you... only the mold... wasnt my first choice im just trying to salvage about 6 ounces or so of trim...


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 27, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol........ 2% bleach isnt fatal..... even iso hash is made from denatured rubbing alcohal in it.... basicly they put a lil poison in it... yet people make/smoke iso oil all the time... i dont think a 2% bleach would be enough to hurt you or kill you... only the mold... wasnt my first choice im just trying to salvage about 6 ounces or so of trim...


yet there's a big debate on which hemp wick to use because a lighter will kill you. and i don't make ISO, because it's nasty like you say.


i really do try to help. you all always know better though. and then continue to fail as you insult me.


6 ounces? throw it away.


----------



## poplars (Oct 27, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> yet there's a big debate on which hemp wick to use because a lighter will kill you. and i don't make ISO, because it's nasty like you say.
> 
> 
> i really do try to help. you all always know better though. and then continue to fail as you insult me.
> ...


there is no big debate on using hemp wick vs lighter for health reasons... I merely made a point that there are IMPLICATIONS of health effects from butane, not that this is set in stone..

the true benefits are in flavor and smoothness.... but why would I care to explain this to someone who just seems to be trolling...but of course you'll explain it some other way to make it seem like it isn't trolling. idk, bringing up some issue from the past in an unrelated thread to essentially start shit... if that isn't trolling I don't know what is....


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 27, 2011)

poplars said:


> there is no big debate on using hemp wick vs lighter for health reasons... I merely made a point that there are IMPLICATIONS of health effects from butane, not that this is set in stone..
> 
> the true benefits are in flavor and smoothness.... but why would I care to explain this to someone who just seems to be trolling...but of course you'll explain it some other way to make it seem like it isn't trolling. idk, bringing up some issue from the past in an unrelated thread to essentially start shit... if that isn't trolling I don't know what is....



dude, gtfo my back. 


thanks.


----------



## poplars (Oct 27, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> dude, gtfo my back.
> 
> 
> thanks.


 when you get out of the thread I chill in all the time you'll find I tend to ignore you.


until then, I don't plan to change the way I think about this.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 27, 2011)

poplars said:


> when you get out of the thread I chill in all the time you'll find I tend to ignore you.
> 
> 
> until then, I don't plan to change the way I think about this.


so because of your fucked up attitude towards me i'm not allowed to post here? 

you need to get over it.


----------



## poplars (Oct 27, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> so because of your fucked up attitude towards me i'm not allowed to post here?
> 
> you need to get over it.


I didn't say you're not allowed. I said this is how I think and it's not gonna change... you can deal with it or you can leave... you don't make the rules here anymore.

I don't have anything to get over, if anything you do. bringing up a hemp wick argument when I havent even mentioned hemp wick in weeks here. I don't know where you're getting all this, but I think the one with the major issues here is you. and I think you're in serious denial of that fact.


either way get used to this buddy unless you want to hang out in one of the other thousands of threads on this site... up to you man


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 27, 2011)

poplars said:


> I didn't say you're not allowed. I said this is how I think and it's not gonna change... you can deal with it or you can leave... you don't make the rules here anymore.
> 
> I don't have anything to get over, if anything you do. bringing up a hemp wick argument when I havent even mentioned hemp wick in weeks here. I don't know where you're getting all this, but I think the one with the major issues here is you. and I think you're in serious denial of that fact.
> 
> ...



dude, it was just an example of people being critical of what they smoke while chi was suggesting putting bleach in his hash. it had NOTHING to do with you. stfu and GET OVER IT. 

fucking drama.


----------



## poplars (Oct 27, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> dude, it was just an example of people being critical of what they smoke while chi was suggesting putting bleach in his hash. it had NOTHING to do with you. stfu and GET OVER IT.
> 
> fucking drama.



so what are you here for? I don't think you're here to help because your posts don't seem to result in that.

you seem to just be here to judge us.


but of course it couldn't be that, that wouldn't make sense right??? I don't think you're doing this consciously... all I know is what you type results in this. and you want to call it me, yet there are many people on this site who react the same way to your posts as me. am I really going crazy here??? I think not. I think you just have a trollish reek to your posts that you've gained a blind spot for... dunno what it will take to expose it, probably wont ever happen.


but thank god you're not a global mod anymore... that was the BEST thing to ever happen to this site.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2011)

fade comes at you from many different angles.... he is the napoleon of the cyber battle hahahahahaha.... im not even gonna bother editing his post..... i want people to see this...


----------



## poplars (Oct 28, 2011)

for real......


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> yet there's a big debate on which hemp wick to use because a lighter will kill you. and i don't make ISO, because it's nasty like you say.
> 
> 
> i really do try to help. you all always know better though. and then continue to fail as you insult me.
> ...


well i agree with you on one thing.... iso taste like shit...... like buddy from michigan stated its a lil polar and it extracts more then cannaboids.... lots of plant waxes, and chloraphyll come with it... but... alcohol kills mold.... would doubleing up with 2 coffee filters get all the mold spores out? thats the million dollar ?


----------



## poplars (Oct 28, 2011)

theexpress said:


> well i agree with you on one thing.... iso taste like shit...... like buddy from michigan stated its a lil polar and it extracts more then cannaboids.... lots of plant waxes, and chloraphyll come with it... but... alcohol kills mold.... would doubleing up with 2 coffee filters get all the mold spores out? thats the million dollar ?


lol you know you're just encouraging him when you actually take his posts seriously . even if there are serious parts to his posts if you take even a little bit of it seriously that means you get the rest of the package which is FDD.....


you think he's really going to respond to that with anything constructive??? he'll just say some shit like you might but I'd throw it away.

is that really what you want?? I think you'd be better off not even asking his opinion on this one because it's pretty obvious we already know what it's going to be.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 28, 2011)

theexpress said:


> fade comes at you from many different angles.... he is the napoleon of the cyber battle hahahahahaha.... im not even gonna bother editing his post..... i want people to see this...


edit WHAT post? 

you want people to see what?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 28, 2011)

theexpress said:


> well i agree with you on one thing.... iso taste like shit...... like buddy from michigan stated its a lil polar and it extracts more then cannaboids.... lots of plant waxes, and chloraphyll come with it... but... alcohol kills mold.... would doubleing up with 2 coffee filters get all the mold spores out? thats the million dollar ?


i have told you several times now what the best thing to do with your moldy trim is. 

and you guys call ME the troll.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 28, 2011)

poplars said:


> lol you know you're just encouraging him when you actually take his posts seriously . even if there are serious parts to his posts if you take even a little bit of it seriously that means you get the rest of the package which is FDD.....
> 
> 
> you think he's really going to respond to that with anything constructive??? he'll just say some shit like you might but I'd throw it away.
> ...



so you feel smoking moldy trim is a good thing?

TROLL!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> edit WHAT post?
> 
> you want people to see what?


EDIT ALL YOUR OFF TOPIC ASSULTS........ but im not that guy... im not gonna mod another mods posts.... its all good.... threw all this i still like ya... your just hard to get along with most of the time... and its just how you are lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 28, 2011)

theexpress said:


> EDIT ALL YOUR OFF TOPIC ASSULTS........ but im not that guy... im not gonna mod another mods posts.... its all good.... threw all this i still like ya... your just hard to get along with most of the time... and its just how you are lol


what "off topic assaults"? i have not assaulted anyone. can you grab a quote or something? 

you asked what to do with moldy trim. i have been saying "throw it away". populars has been attacking ME for my suggestion. maybe it's him you should deal with.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> so you feel smoking moldy trim is a good thing?
> 
> TROLL!!!!!


dude... we all know smoking moldy trim is not proper.... im not just gonna roll it in joints and light up... the question is here is can it be salvaged in somehow.... without getting sick, or the risk of getting sick... yes we all know most people would just throw it away... i would to if i had more trim.... i dont wanna use my dank ass buds to make bubble hash but i really want some more bubble hash... worst comes to worse i will just throw the trim away, and go to my partner and "buy" some bubble off him when he makes it... but id rather have some for free... i would settle with having to make iso, and making edibles with it if the taste is even more shitty then usual..... would just add it to some butter and make brownies or something


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> what "off topic assaults"? i have not assaulted anyone. can you grab a quote or something?
> 
> you asked what to do with moldy trim. i have been saying "throw it away". populars has been attacking ME for my suggestion. maybe it's him you should deal with.


lol........... maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan you are something else....


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 28, 2011)

theexpress said:


> dude... we all know smoking moldy trim is not proper.... im not just gonna roll it in joints and light up... the question is here is can it be salvaged in somehow.... without getting sick, or the risk of getting sick... yes we all know most people would just throw it away... i would to if i had more trim.... i dont wanna use my dank ass buds to make bubble hash but i really want some more bubble hash... worst comes to worse i will just throw the trim away, and go to my partner and "buy" some bubble off him when he makes it... but id rather have some for free... i would settle with having to make iso, and making edibles with it if the taste is even more shitty then usual..... would just add it to some butter and make brownies or something



"NO, your moldy trim CANNOT be salvaged. THROW IT AWAY!!!!!!"

and I'M the troll?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 28, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol........... maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan you are something else....



i would love to see which post you feels need to be deleted. otherwise you're just spewing blather. 


throughout all this i continue to offer advice on your "topic", and you 2 simply continue to attack me. 

this is about MOLDY TRIM. 


DRAMA!!!!!!!


----------



## poplars (Oct 28, 2011)

LOL offer advice..

more like offer judgements.


----------



## poplars (Oct 28, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> removed


hey buddy, look whos' been here since the beginning of this thread... if you post shit in this thread, you're gonna have me replying to it too. that is just A FACT OF THE THREAD.

now are you trying to say I don't have the right to reply to everything you say? hahahahahahaha.

if you read a page back you'd see that I did offer advice, make a tincture, or butter, or make bho then a tincture. that was my advice. so yeah, I guess I am relevant to this conversation after all


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 28, 2011)

poplars said:


> hey buddy, look whos' been here since the beginning of this thread... if you post shit in this thread, you're gonna have me replying to it too. that is just A FACT OF THE THREAD.
> 
> now are you trying to say I don't have the right to reply to everything you say? hahahahahahaha.
> 
> if you read a page back you'd see that I did offer advice, make a tincture, or butter, or make bho then a tincture. that was my advice. so yeah, I guess I am relevant to this conversation after all



i would not follow your advice. i have worked with moldy trim in the past on numerous occasions and have found there is nothing that can be done to save it. mold is microscopic. any filter that allows THC to pass thru will allow the mold to pass thru as well. it's a wash. throw it away. 

you can reply to whatever you want. i'm not trying to do anything here. just telling chi his trim has to be scrapped. 

you get all wound up dude. try to relax a little.


----------



## poplars (Oct 28, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i would not follow your advice. i have worked with moldy trim in the past on numerous occasions and have found there is nothing that can be done to save it. mold is microscopic. any filter that allows THC to pass thru will allow the mold to pass thru as well. it's a wash. throw it away.
> 
> you can reply to whatever you want. i'm not trying to do anything here. just telling chi his trim has to be scrapped.
> 
> you get all wound up dude. try to relax a little.


 of course you would not follow my advice, this is not news to me.

chitown just wants to get SOMETHING out of it. I told him the only method that will get him SOMETHING without sending him to the hospital with a nasty lung infection. this method WORST thing that happens is he pukes.

you can tell him your purist methods that will yeild him nothing, I will tell him my gnarly method that WILL get him high and not send him to the hospital. simple.

would I do it myself? probably not. but that's not waht chitown is asking for, he doesn't care if it's pure, he just wants something that he can make use of that wont kill him or make him seriously sick. and like I said, at worst he will puke. highly highly doubtful that sort of mold can cause food poisoning like e. coli and others.... totally different organisms.

I get all wound up? you were saying fuck you just a couple posts ago. I think somebody needs a mirror. 

I'm actually trying to take a more comical stance towards this, because it really is comical to me. the way you talk on the internet in general is just somethign I think somebody should write a book about


----------



## poplars (Oct 28, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> you really do ramble.


your dismissive tactics are so 6 years ago


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2011)

this god damn moldy trim has started soo much drama..... i may just have buddy throw it away..... or see if he wants to make a tincture... if he drinks it and it fucks him up and he dont get sick i might have a lil bit.... how bout i run that green dragon threw a brita filter about 3 times???? anybody think that would remove the dead spores?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 28, 2011)

poplars said:


> your dismissive tactics are so 6 years ago


i was here helping chi. you are dismissed.


----------



## poplars (Oct 28, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> you really do ramble.
> 
> i said "fuck you" with a smile on my face.
> 
> do you ever just hang out with the boys and razz each other? apparently not, because most of this is going right to your heart. it should be hitting your balls. man up, mister.


 oh nice last second edit...

running out of things to say fdd? your responses are becoming more and more irrational. 

hey it's cool though, you try to be that solid rock you think you're portraying, I'm like the stream flowing through it, slowly breaking through the cracks wearing it down....


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 28, 2011)

theexpress said:


> this god damn moldy trim has started soo much drama..... i may just have buddy throw it away..... or see if he wants to make a tincture... if he drinks it and it fucks him up and he dont get sick i might have a lil bit.... how bout i run that green dragon threw a brita filter about 3 times???? anybody think that would remove the dead spores?





there is nothing you can do to separate microscopic mold spores from your trim. 


denying it won't change a thing. why can't you simply ACCEPT the fact that it is garbage?


----------



## poplars (Oct 28, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> there is nothing you can do to separate microscopic mold spores from your trim.
> 
> 
> denying it won't change a thing. why can't you simply ACCEPT the fact that it is garbage?


*sigh*


it's not garbage if iti gets him high


and if it doesn't get him sick, then I say it's 'a win win.


it's not the sort of mold that's going to be harmful to eat, why you trippin if some gnarly chicago fool wants to try it???


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2011)

well ima gonna go smoke some bubble hash untill i get big dark bags under my eyes... brb


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 28, 2011)

poplars said:


> oh nice last second edit...
> 
> running out of things to say fdd? your responses are becoming more and more irrational.
> 
> hey it's cool though, you try to be that solid rock you think you're portraying, I'm like the stream flowing through it, slowly breaking through the cracks wearing it down....


second edit? i added some more words. i guess that's a bad thing. 

you've offered nothing. you can't even hate very well. you're boring.


----------



## poplars (Oct 28, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> second edit? i added some more words. i guess that's a bad thing.
> 
> you've offered nothing. you can't even hate very well. you're boring.



in your purest view I have offered nothing.


to chitown I've probably given him a method that he can use to salvage this trim.

i could give a shit how you view things, I'm all about how this looks to everyone else. you can keep saying how it looks, it really doesn't matter how it looks from your perspective .

if I'm so boring why are you still here?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 28, 2011)

poplars said:


> I didn't let the shake cure enough + I didn't use enough butter, so they weren't very strong sadly. COULD have been the strain but I doubt it.


so what do you think it was? 

if you didn't use enough butter it would have been stronger.
curing weed doesn't effect potency. 


how long have you been at RIU? 

[video=youtube;oExfnnWzJDk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oExfnnWzJDk[/video]


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 28, 2011)

poplars said:


> in your purest view I have offered nothing.
> 
> 
> to chitown I've probably given him a method that he can use to salvage this trim.
> ...



looks to me like you're trying to convince someone to somehow ingest MOLDY WEED!!!! 

i'm doing my best to stop him.


----------



## poplars (Oct 28, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> so what do you think it was?
> 
> if you didn't use enough butter it would have been stronger.
> curing weed doesn't effect potency.
> ...


hahaha wow. not surprised you're bringing up past shit.

I'm not even going to take you seriously on this one. its a shame that you are in here fuckin up the vibes


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 28, 2011)

theexpress said:


> this god damn moldy trim has started soo much drama.....


that's why I like following this thread, lol.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 28, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7jE7qzfgQs


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 28, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7jE7qzfgQs


on a LIVE plant.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 28, 2011)

poplars said:


> yep you are officially a troll. you have a good day, I'm gonna go talk to some higher ups.


still have no idea how me helping chi is trolling.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 28, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> on a LIVE plant.


Well, no, not live he's washing fresh harvested branches. But then again they're not dry either. And again, if you read back through I also first recommended tossing it. If he's determined to get something out of it this would be as good of a way as any to wash away as much mold as possible before further processing.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 28, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Well, no, not live he's washing fresh harvested branches. But then again they're not dry either. And again, if you read back through I also first recommended tossing it. If he's determined to get something out of it this would be as good of a way as any to wash away as much mold as possible before further processing.




it's contaminated. contaminated is contaminated.

it's like trying to remove the flour from the cookie mix. it's just not gonna happen.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 28, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> it's contaminated. contaminated is contaminated.
> 
> it's like trying to remove the flour from the cookie mix. it's just not gonna happen.


Which would be why I recommended he throw it away.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 28, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Which would be why I recommended he throw it away.


 i agree with you. 

i guess we're both in trouble now.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 28, 2011)

lol! it seems so, hahaha


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2011)

too many changes in my life right now... gotta do some soul searching and focus on me for a while.......


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2011)

atleast i can log on to this site from my work lol.. for now


----------



## poplars (Oct 29, 2011)

theexpress said:


> atleast i can log on to this site from my work lol.. for now


fuckin a bro... whats on your mind? thinking about moving still?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 29, 2011)

its always good to take time out for real life. i kno you'll be around though stay on ya grind cuz can't nobody afford to take a break on that.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 29, 2011)

Chitown- if you're still set on trying to salvage some of that trim, go to the end of this thread. Matt Rize may be able to give you a tip, he's good with hashmaking etc...

edit: whoops, forgot link 
https://www.rollitup.org/organics/367111-bubble-hash-aka-ice-wax-31.html#post6540293


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 29, 2011)

i spent all afternoon yesterday making hash for chi, and now he's gone.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 29, 2011)

lol, ill take it.
what strains did u grow this year?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 29, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, ill take it.
> what strains did u grow this year?


super sour OG
mastodon kush
grapefruit diesel
ice cream


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 29, 2011)

fade you still wit da grapefruit and da ice cream hugh 

sumyo all time favs


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2011)

lol i never said i was going anywere.... im just doing alot more thinking then usual.... ill still take that fade..... lol


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2011)

ima go watch the ufc tonight even though gsp is not fighting


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i spent all afternoon yesterday making hash for chi, and now he's gone.


happy happy joy joy......


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2011)

forgot to add... as of right now i got kongo over meathead... and penn over diaz.... if the proidgy loses to diaz its time to hang up them 4 ounce gloves


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 29, 2011)

theexpress said:


> forgot to add... as of right now i got kongo over meathead... and penn over diaz.... if the proidgy loses to diaz its time to hang up them 4 ounce gloves


time to hang up the gloves..... lol! wtf you going on about? why should he retire if he losses to diaz? diaz is one of the top welterweights.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> time to hang up the gloves..... lol! wtf you going on about? why should he retire if he losses to diaz? diaz is one of the top welterweights.


diaz is a bitch.... just like his over paid brother....... i dont honer his boxing like how most do....


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2011)

[email protected] being a top welterweight..... gsp, ellenburger, jake shields, and to a lesser extent koscheck are top w.w.'s


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 29, 2011)

theexpress said:


> [email protected] being a top welterweight..... gsp, ellenburger, jake shields, and to a lesser extent koscheck are top w.w.'s


 [email protected],and gsp. fighters who don't know how to finish fights to save their lives  and ellenberger hasn't even been tested against top talent. koscheck? lol! don't even start


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 29, 2011)

stay on topic or you all will get reported for trolling. 

just a warning.


----------



## poplars (Oct 29, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> stay on topic or you all will get reported for trolling.
> 
> just a warning.



and you still don't see how what you're doing right here is trolling....


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 29, 2011)

poplars said:


> and you still don't see how what you're doing right here is trolling....


no, it's called humor. find some.


----------



## poplars (Oct 29, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> no, it's called humor. find some.


we're far past that point. good night.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 29, 2011)

poplars said:


> we're far past that point. good night.


you are the only one involved in any of this. i have no idea what your problem is. PLEASE stop harassing me. thank you.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> [email protected],and gsp. fighters who don't know how to finish fights to save their lives  and ellenberger hasn't even been tested against top talent. koscheck? lol! don't even start


ellenburger dropped shields..... also condit would kill diaz


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2011)

bj penn did the right thing be retiring


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2011)

bj penn gassed horribly man.... he took all them punches though.... diaz has no power though.....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 30, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> [email protected],and gsp. fighters who don't know how to finish fights to save their lives  and ellenberger hasn't even been tested against top talent. koscheck? lol! don't even start


GSP hater?? Who would u pick for a gsp vs. silva if gsp moved up? they are both so technical n smart. i didnt watch this one. how did cheick do ? diaz stands no chance against gsp either.


----------



## poplars (Oct 30, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> you are the only one involved in any of this. i have no idea what your problem is. PLEASE stop harassing me. thank you.


 keep tellin yourself that. I'm NOT gonna stop doing anything.


if you think I'm harrassing you maybe you should hang out somewhere else. I could give a fuck about what anyone else on this whole SITE thinks let alone this thread.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> GSP hater?? Who would u pick for a gsp vs. silva if gsp moved up? they are both so technical n smart. i didnt watch this one. how did cheick do ? diaz stands no chance against gsp either.


spider silva would ruin gsp


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2011)

well... a 7.5 year relationship has come to an end.... im sinlge again.... feels weird...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2011)

the match i wanna see is spider silva v.s. john bones jones... cuzz if machida cant beat him via decission noone can.. including bitch ass rashad evens


----------



## doc111 (Oct 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> well... a 7.5 year relationship has come to an end.... im sinlge again.... feels weird...


Sorry to hear that my friend. You know what they say though; women are like busses. If you get kicked off of one, just hang out for a few minutes. There will be another one along in about 15 minutes! lol! Keep your chin up bro. See if you can call up some skank to give you a sympathy BJ.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> well... a 7.5 year relationship has come to an end.... im sinlge again.... feels weird...


whoah. sorry to hear this. i hope it's for the better. i'll friend you again in case you need anything.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2011)

doc111 said:


> Sorry to hear that my friend. You know what they say though; women are like busses. If you get kicked off of one, just hang out for a few minutes. There will be another one along in about 15 minutes! lol! Keep your chin up bro. See if you can call up some skank to give you a sympathy BJ.


lol i dont know how we made it 7 years plus...... we break up every week.. unfaithfull to one another.... violence..... we just got accustomed to this shit over the years.... thank you for your kind words


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> whoah. sorry to hear this. i hope it's for the better. i'll friend you again in case you need anything.


lol thanx........ man it was a bad one... id be ashamed to tell you all the shit we put each other threw bro..... lol her parents dont like me, my ma dont like here.. lol its fucked up... im taking it better then i thought... she is already going out to clubs and shit and having dudes buy her drinks... she is just a whore


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 30, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> stay on topic or you all will get reported for trolling.
> 
> just a warning.


..........


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 30, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> GSP hater?? Who would u pick for a gsp vs. silva if gsp moved up? they are both so technical n smart. i didnt watch this one. how did cheick do ? diaz stands no chance against gsp either.


gsp hater?? hell no. if you look at my old posts, gsp was one of my favorite top 3 fighters at ww along with bj and diaz. if gsp moved up, silva would destroy him. the size differnce is to big. it's like me at 195lbs. fighting a dude at my same skill level who weighs 160 lbs. a total mismatch. 

chiek did alright. was a boring fight. meathead did a pretty good job but after the first round, you could get the felling that he was feeling overwhelmed by kongo. 

diaz would give gsp the toughrst fight and in my opinion, beat gsp. diaz is way better fighter than shields and shileds took gsp to the limits.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> well... a 7.5 year relationship has come to an end.... im sinlge again.... feels weird...


you know, when you where saying that you had to find yourself, I had a feeling you and your sweetie broke up. sorry to hear bro.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 30, 2011)

Well chi, its never really over. after 7.5 years it aint all said n done, til its all said n done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 30, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Well chi, its never really over. after 7.5 years it aint all said n done, til its all said n done.


after 7.5 years it's probably all been said and done. i usually say and do it all within the first 6 months. then it's just a "relationship".


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> gsp hater?? hell no. if you look at my old posts, gsp was one of my favorite top 3 fighters at ww along with bj and diaz. if gsp moved up, silva would destroy him. the size differnce is to big. it's like me at 195lbs. fighting a dude at my same skill level who weighs 160 lbs. a total mismatch.
> 
> chiek did alright. was a boring fight. meathead did a pretty good job but after the first round, you could get the felling that he was feeling overwhelmed by kongo.
> 
> diaz would give gsp the toughrst fight and in my opinion, beat gsp. diaz is way better fighter than shields and shileds took gsp to the limits.


gsp wa;ls aroun 190 some pounds.... silva walks around 220..... diaz will get ground fucked for 25 full min. by gsp 10 outta 10 times....... and ellenburger woul KO diaz.... i wouldnt mind boxing diaz... im just a 6'2 260 some pound fat guy w/o mma trainning.... but i would rock that azz


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> after 7.5 years it's probably all been said and done. i usually say and do it all within the first 6 months. then it's just a "relationship".


lol........... i dont know if that was ment to be funny or not but it made me laff


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> gsp wa;ls aroun 190 some pounds.... silva walks around 220..... diaz will get ground fucked for 25 full min. by gsp 10 outta 10 times....... and ellenburger woul KO diaz.... i wouldnt mind boxing diaz... im just a 6'2 260 some pound fat guy w/o mma trainning.... but i would rock that azz


lose some weight fat ass!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol........... i dont know if that was ment to be funny or not but it made me laff


funny, but true.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Well chi, its never really over. after 7.5 years it aint all said n done, til its all said n done.


too much pain there...... examples... she sent me to jail.. i sent her to the nutty bin.... she got pregnant by another man.....i cheated on her many times to get even... and soo much more fucked up shit.... it would take me all day to list it all and you wouldnt even beleave it......


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 30, 2011)

sometimes even having friends can be a commitment. having a best friend can be as bad as having a girlfriend, just without the sex part.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2011)

she just couldnt stop being a hoodrat... and i couldnt stand to be around her for more then 3 hours...... after i found out about all the shit she did she got less and less special to me.... everytime we broke up was a lil bit easier untill now its almost like its the right thing to do..


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lose some weight fat ass!!!


lol dont catch an uppercut or right hook.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> gsp wa;ls aroun 190 some pounds.... silva walks around 220..... diaz will get ground fucked for 25 full min. by gsp 10 outta 10 times....... and ellenburger woul KO diaz.... i wouldnt mind boxing diaz... im just a 6'2 260 some pound fat guy w/o mma trainning.... but i would rock that azz


I don't know about getting groundfucked. diaz has the sickest bjj. if anything, I think gsp's gameplan would be to stand and bang with diaz. gsp had somee sick standup till he changed his gameplan and started hugging guys and dry humping em for 5 rounds.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> she just couldnt stop being a hoodrat... and i couldnt stand to be around her for more then 3 hours...... after i found out about all the shit she did she got less and less special to me.... everytime we broke up was a lil bit easier untill now its almost like its the right thing to do..



sounds like it was for the best. learn and move on.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol dont catch an uppercut or right hook.....


i'll just dance in circles and let you chase me until you pass out.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> too much pain there...... examples... she sent me to jail.. i sent her to the nutty bin.... she got pregnant by another man.....i cheated on her many times to get even... and soo much more fucked up shit.... it would take me all day to list it all and you wouldnt even beleave it......


she got pregnant from another man? shit woulda ended for me right there..... and I woulda payed the other man a visit.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> she just couldnt stop being a hoodrat... and i couldnt stand to be around her for more then 3 hours...... after i found out about all the shit she did she got less and less special to me.... everytime we broke up was a lil bit easier untill now its almost like its the right thing to do..


Just walk away, and learn from it man. Whenever a relationship sustains that kind of shit over a long period of time, it's really just a matter of time. Walk away. Live another day.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I don't know about getting groundfucked. diaz has the sickest bjj. if anything, I think gsp's gameplan would be to stand and bang with diaz. gsp had somee sick standup till he changed his gameplan and started hugging guys and dry humping em for 5 rounds.


diaz has the sickest bjj????? fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk no.............. ummmm nooo noooooo noooooooooooooooo... palhares.......... damian maia....... ect......


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> she got pregnant from another man? shit woulda ended for me right there..... and I woulda payed the other man a visit.


he didnt want no issues from me..... i just told him your paying for the abortion or im spraying your house up with the tec.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i'll just dance in circles and let you chase me until you pass out.


and ill just reach in my boxers and pull out the lil .25 hahahaha j/k


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 30, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> she got pregnant from another man? shit woulda ended for me right there..... and I woulda payed the other man a visit.


i dealt with almost the same situation. baby issue and all. stay away from them hoodrats chi. no materr how good the gushy is. the hate i had toward that bitch was furious but now im over cuz now she got 2 more kids n still in the hood.i dont miss not one bit of that shit.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i dealt with almost the same situation. baby issue and all. stay away from them hoodrats chi. no materr how good the gushy is. the hate i had toward that bitch was furious but now im over cuz now she got 2 more kids n still in the hood.i dont miss not one bit of that shit.


yeah i just couldnt get past that doggie... that was 6 months ago this happend.. and even doe this relationship has been dead for years i cant forgive that.......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yeah i just couldnt get past that doggie... that was 6 months ago this happend.. and even doe this relationship has been dead for years i cant forgive that.......


so who gets to keep the chinchilla?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> he didnt want no issues from me..... i just told him your paying for the abortion or im spraying your house up with the tec.


lmmfao. i woulda cracced her head. n if he got loud i woulda got in his shit too. 


as far as diaz bjj. its legit i think that will come down to who has the better gameplan. and i have a hunch gsp will deliver. he wont outclass him, but he will out match. how is nates chin? better be built like koschecks. one thing i am wanting oh so bad is a gsp KNOCKOUT, lol yea right


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> so who gets to keep the chinchilla?


ima miss the chinchilla..... and he will miss all the buds i fed him......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 30, 2011)

nicks got a solid chin. there was some fights I thought he would get knocked out but he got an iron chin.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lmmfao. i woulda cracced her head. n if he got loud i woulda got in his shit too.
> 
> 
> as far as diaz bjj. its legit i think that will come down to who has the better gameplan. and i have a hunch gsp will deliver. he wont outclass him, but he will out match. how is nates chin? better be built like koschecks. one thing i am wanting oh so bad is a gsp KNOCKOUT, lol yea right


i have cracked her head before.... not trying to be that guy..... and no that vic didnt get loud...... we dont know each other but im sure someone we both know let him know i aint the one


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> nicks got a solid chin. there was some fights I thought he would get knocked out but he got an iron chin.


after he fights ellenburger we can talk about solid chins........ till then he is a no power having bitch with alot of reach...... and bj had the mother fucker untill he gassed...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2011)

btw...... JUNIOR DOS SANTOS..... NEXT H.W. CHAMP........ cain velasquez=going back to work for his father at the sonora hotdog stand


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> btw...... JUNIOR DOS SANTOS..... NEXT H.W. CHAMP........ cain velasquez=going back to work for his father at the sonora hotdog stand


alistair is gonna rule the division once he kicks brocks ass.. have you seen brock lately? dude lost a whole loota weight. he looks like a light heavyweight now. he looks skinny compared to what he used to look like


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> alistair is gonna rule the division once he kicks brocks ass.. have you seen brock lately? dude lost a whole loota weight. he looks like a light heavyweight now. he looks skinny compared to what he used to look like


too bad alistar dont have a chin.... and gasses easy.... his tank was on empty in the werdum fight... jds will k.o. the reem... most of reems losses come from k.o. and i dont give a fuck how much horse meat he eats... his chin is still glass


and the reson he did so well in k1 is cuzz he has atleast a good 30 pounds plus of muscle on everyone else..... those smaller k1 guys are way more skilled then the reem.. badr hari for example


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> too bad alistar dont have a chin.... and gasses easy.... his tank was on empty in the werdum fight... jds will k.o. the reem... most of reems losses come from k.o. and i dont give a fuck how much horse meat he eats... his chin is still glass
> 
> 
> and the reson he did so well in k1 is cuzz he has atleast a good 30 pounds plus of muscle on everyone else..... those smaller k1 guys are way more skilled then the reem.. badr hari for example


 Alistair has a weak chin. and sometimes he gets besides himself. he's the big that knows he's the big guy and sometimes it puts him in bad situations.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Alistair has a weak chin. and sometimes he gets besides himself. he's the big that knows he's the big guy and sometimes it puts him in bad situations.


he could weigh in 266 pounds of pure water loss from 285 pounds like how brock did it... it dont matter... he will get rocked when it comes to fighting cigano

ive never seen jds rocked... ive never seen him hurt... ive never seen him in any kind of real danger... ive never even seen him loose a couple seconds of a fight let alone a whole round.. he has layed hands on everyone he fought... no matter how big a name they were.... or how big they were period


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 30, 2011)

Lol, c'mon chi. everybody losses a couple seconds. but your right u can see his focuse, i feel the same about cain. this will be a stand up match which is why i give edge to jds


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, c'mon chi. everybody losses a couple seconds. but your right u can see his focuse, i feel the same about cain. this will be a stand up match which is why i give edge to jds


cains talking about he gonna stand with jds.. ill beleave it when i see it.... cains boxing is average.... i dont care that he ko big nog that dont mean shit today like it ment in pride days.......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 30, 2011)

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/10/30/2524286/ufc-137-results-dana-white-announced-georges-st-pierre-vs-nick-diaz

so it looks like it's official. diaz vs gsp. fuck ya!! poor thing for condit though.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> and ill just reach in my boxers and pull out the lil .25 hahahaha j/k



i keep mine right above my boot. 

[video=youtube;WlGL0MNrQ68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlGL0MNrQ68[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/10/30/2524286/ufc-137-results-dana-white-announced-georges-st-pierre-vs-nick-diaz
> 
> so it looks like it's official. diaz vs gsp. fuck ya!! poor thing for condit though.


he pissed gsp off to the point of gsp asked for the match.... what gsp wants he gets...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i keep mine right above my boot.
> 
> [video=youtube;WlGL0MNrQ68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlGL0MNrQ68[/video]


i may need to try that cuzz stainless steel can be cold on the nutts


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2011)

god i love bubble hash............................................................................. im more about the bubble hash then i am the oil now


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYLOkqrgBa4&feature=related


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> god i love bubble hash............................................................................. im more about the bubble hash then i am the oil now


 That's backwards son! Although I will admit the 73u with certain strains is tastier and easier on the lungs....


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> That's backwards son! Although I will admit the 73u with certain strains is tastier and easier on the lungs....


lol i used to be about the bho.......... just to messy to fuck with....


----------



## poplars (Oct 30, 2011)

I can't wait till hash time... not long yet....


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2011)

bubble wrecks your ass... around the same time last year i was smoking sourkush, laced with 3 strain marbled hash oil, and some good bubble hash from nor cali..... made by a very mysterious and misunderstood dude..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> bubble wrecks your ass... around the same time last year i was smoking sourkush, laced with 3 strain marbled hash oil, and some good bubble hash from nor cali..... made by a very mysterious and misunderstood dude..


well, mysterious dude is not following this thread anymore..


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> well, mysterious dude is not following this thread anymore..


lol....... i have no idea what your talking about or whats going on right now...... im lost in a "bubble" so to speak...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol....... i have no idea what your talking about or whats going on right now...... im lost in a "bubble" so to speak...


if your talking about fdd, he unsubscribed.


if your talking about pops, then I don't know what I'm talking about. lol


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2011)

this guy right here makes my hash... dont judge da brotha....


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2011)

pops you ever get done trimming everything bro?


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol i used to be about the bho.......... just to messy to fuck with....


 too messy? all in how u handle it. A good dish and a glass nail are a must imo. I usually just dab on the nail and use a vapor dome slide for the bong (kinda like hot knifing)...but I will also take a dab on the nail, and then use a lighter to 'melt it' on the tip until it drips onto the top of a fat bowl.

Lol maybe I'm just partial to the BHO because I hate stirring hash lol...even with my drill accessory maybe I'm just too lazy after washing all the hydroton hahah who knows


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> too messy? all in how u handle it. A good dish and a glass nail are a must imo. I usually just dab on the nail and use a vapor dome slide for the bong (kinda like hot knifing)...but I will also take a dab on the nail, and then use a lighter to 'melt it' on the tip until it drips onto the top of a fat bowl.
> 
> Lol maybe I'm just partial to the BHO because I hate stirring hash lol...even with my drill accessory maybe I'm just too lazy after washing all the hydroton hahah who knows


i use a dril with paint mixer ot atleast a electric egg beater.. my lest fav. part of it is draining the 25 micron bag.... making oil is dangerous has fuck for many reasons... one you can blow yourself up.... 2 the bhutane is cold has hell.. ive freeze burnt the shit outta my hand a couple times making it... plus its super messy process... the oil gets on everything and you gotta wash shit with high grade rubbing alcohol and shit.... i hate whipping big amounts of bho into budder.... takes forever... and is still kinda messy to fuck with unless cold... its soo much easier to just pinch off a lil bubble hash


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2011)

that jds v.s. cain fight is right around the corner huh doc? you still got cain i take it?


----------



## poplars (Oct 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> pops you ever get done trimming everything bro?


nope not yet.

my little purple kush is trimmed, it yeilded 1.1 pounds

the tall sk is almost trimmed. still got a lot more bud to trim tho.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> that jds v.s. cain fight is right around the corner huh doc? you still got cain i take it?


yup, I still got Cain on it.  but I like dos santos too. he's a nice guy and very humble...and he can kick some ass. but Cain is legit. you'll see when dos santos get's his ass handed to him. Cain ain't the typical HW, he has amazing cardio and stamina. kongo dropped him 2wice and Cain still won. gonna be a good fight though. I hate to see dos santos lose but Cain is gonna hold the belt a long time. he would smash alistair too.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 31, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> yup, I still got Cain on it.  but I like dos santos too. he's a nice guy and very humble...and he can kick some ass. but Cain is legit. you'll see when dos santos get's his ass handed to him. Cain ain't the typical HW, he has amazing cardio and stamina. kongo dropped him 2wice and Cain still won. gonna be a good fight though. I hate to see dos santos lose but Cain is gonna hold the belt a long time. he would smash alistair too.


the truth about cains chin will come out......


----------



## theexpress (Oct 31, 2011)

i dont think cain at 100% can beat jds... cain is comming off a 90% rotory disk tear in his shoulder.... my boys dad had the same exact surgury last year from a work related injury... they made 3 cuts in his shoulder just like cains... dude is still curbed from that surgury i mean yeah he is a 50 year old man but still.... cains gonna need that shoulder to shoot in and throw power punches


----------



## theexpress (Oct 31, 2011)

poplars said:


> nope not yet.
> 
> my little purple kush is trimmed, it yeilded 1.1 pounds
> 
> the tall sk is almost trimmed. still got a lot more bud to trim tho.


nice i didnt have any one pound plants... still happy with what i got....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 31, 2011)

theexpress said:


> nice i didnt have any one pound plants... still happy with what i got....


kkday is gonna harvest his indoor this friday. shit is looking marvelous! I'll take a few pics this week and share the love here


----------



## theexpress (Oct 31, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> kkday is gonna harvest his indoor this friday. shit is looking marvelous! I'll take a few pics this week and share the love here


that tahoe og kush is the bomb... i know you got some them from buddy to...... i am kicking my self hard for not takeing any pollin off the 6 foot plus tahhoe male and hitting my best sk bubba with it.. would brought down flowering time alot


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 31, 2011)

theexpress said:


> that tahoe og kush is the bomb... i know you got some them from buddy to...... i am kicking my self hard for not takeing any pollin off the 6 foot plus tahhoe male and hitting my best sk bubba with it.. would brought down flowering time alot


ya, I got some from buddy but didn't start those yet. gonna get those started soon though.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 31, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya, I got some from buddy but didn't start those yet. gonna get those started soon though.


dude... they get big fast..... maybe ill drop a tahoe nugg pic tonight..... or a couple..... gotta get threw work first.. then i gotta smoke up!!! lol


----------



## theexpress (Oct 31, 2011)

you know what i got some tahoe pix already taken at my niggaz computer... ill have him email me em tonight.... the tahoe looks sick when you hook up the comp to his huge ass 1080 p tv you see nothing but frost!!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 31, 2011)

My comp screen is a 48 inch 1080P. Everybody's buds looks proper on this mofo.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 31, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> My comp screen is a 48 inch 1080P. Everybody's buds looks proper on this mofo.


yeah dudes is like 42 inches.. still raw doe


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 31, 2011)

it's like that from when i got robbed. bitch ass nigga pistol whipped my laptop screen oh well, but yea, ya sk look like ski slopes.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 31, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> it's like that from when i got robbed. bitch ass nigga pistol whipped my laptop screen oh well, but yea, ya sk look like ski slopes.


i dont have any new dry sk pic..... ill try and take some when i can get buddys cam again


----------



## poplars (Oct 31, 2011)

theexpress said:


> nice i didnt have any one pound plants... still happy with what i got....


for sure bro glad you had a successful harvest this year.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 31, 2011)

theexpress said:


> that tahoe og kush is the bomb... i know you got some them from buddy to...... i am kicking my self hard for not takeing any pollin off the 6 foot plus tahhoe male and hitting my best sk bubba with it.. would brought down flowering time alot


 I tried to tell you u just wouldnt listen!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 31, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I tried to tell you u just wouldnt listen!


i knew it was gonna be bomb....


----------



## poplars (Oct 31, 2011)

sippin some fosters lager, puffin sour kush. good evening indeeed.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 31, 2011)

poplars said:


> sippin some fosters lager, puffin sour kush. good evening indeeed.


 
look at you drinking........ australian beer


----------



## poplars (Oct 31, 2011)

theexpress said:


> look at you drinking........ australian beer


my grandpa drank the stuff and it brought me back, turns out I love the flavor... and I have coasters for it....lmao.


shit really does taste nice tho 


hows shit goin bro you nice and stoned yet?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 31, 2011)

poplars said:


> my grandpa drank the stuff and it brought me back, turns out I love the flavor... and I have coasters for it....lmao.
> 
> 
> shit really does taste nice tho
> ...


[email protected] you deserve a ice cold beer after a nice years harvest



yes im very stoned off some bubble


----------



## poplars (Oct 31, 2011)

theexpress said:


> [email protected] you deserve a ice cold beer after a nice years harvest
> 
> 
> 
> yes im very stoned off some bubble


hella bro it's been such a long one definitely well deserved... 

nice bro I'm hella stoked for hash season, I got like 6 oz and climbing of sk SUGAR SHAKE and 5% small buds.. 3% trash leaf... so really mostly sugar leaf... I'm stoked.

how'd your outdoor sk turn out high wise anyways? did you get that killer bubba or did your partner slip you all diesel?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 31, 2011)

poplars said:


> hella bro it's been such a long one definitely well deserved...
> 
> nice bro I'm hella stoked for hash season, I got like 6 oz and climbing of sk SUGAR SHAKE and 5% small buds.. 3% trash leaf... so really mostly sugar leaf... I'm stoked.
> how'd your outdoor sk turn out high wise anyways? did you get that killer bubba or did your partner slip you all diesel?


it turned out killer... picked at 9 weeks and it rocks me


----------



## poplars (Oct 31, 2011)

theexpress said:


> it turned out killer... picked at 9 weeks and it rocks me


fuck yeah bro..... the taller one I had was a hybrid between the diesel and bubba.. still slightly stoney but not knockout... good nice smooth smoke but yummy... 

then the shorter one.... omg... more skunk undertones... and it knocks you the fuck out, makes you feel that classic sour kush fuzzy legs and arms heavy walk funny feel...gotta love this strain.... work of art... I'm never crossing it into anything... just gonna go with the flow on this one... its an amazing strain and I'm gonna keep it locked in time.....


----------



## theexpress (Oct 31, 2011)

poplars said:


> fuck yeah bro..... the taller one I had was a hybrid between the diesel and bubba.. still slightly stoney but not knockout... good nice smooth smoke but yummy...
> 
> then the shorter one.... omg... more skunk undertones... and it knocks you the fuck out, makes you feel that classic sour kush fuzzy legs and arms heavy walk funny feel...gotta love this strain.... work of art... I'm never crossing it into anything... just gonna go with the flow on this one... its an amazing strain and I'm gonna keep it locked in time.....


all sk i got is short stocky bubba dom.... its smoking heavy too


----------



## poplars (Oct 31, 2011)

theexpress said:


> all sk i got is short stocky bubba dom.... its smoking heavy too


fuck yeah bro glad to hear it thats the best case scenario!!

I harvested all my small buds today that were left out.


gonna make tinctures out of some of them... gonna be EPIC.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 31, 2011)

poplars said:


> fuck yeah bro glad to hear it thats the best case scenario!!
> 
> I harvested all my small buds today that were left out.
> 
> ...


 
send a bottle this way...


----------



## poplars (Oct 31, 2011)

theexpress said:


> send a bottle this way...


hah maybe one day when weeds legalized you can buy some cali tincture 


but this shit is like equivalent to holy sacrement over here...not leaving the holy lands


----------



## theexpress (Nov 1, 2011)

im all out of this years personal outdoor grow except an oz i kept of the best nuggets.... on the plus side my wallet is looking hefty


----------



## theexpress (Nov 1, 2011)

i need to see how many units my partner yielded


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 1, 2011)

theexpress said:


> im all out of this years personal outdoor grow except an oz i kept of the best nuggets.... on the plus side my wallet is looking hefty


Thats good and bad.. You'll end uP spending that bread to get some bud that's when it will feel shitty


----------



## theexpress (Nov 1, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Thats good and bad.. You'll end uP spending that bread to get some bud that's when it will feel shitty


lol you do know i grow indoors to right??? i get the lz from partner for 2500..........


----------



## theexpress (Nov 1, 2011)

ok indoor sk grown under cfls......


----------



## theexpress (Nov 1, 2011)

indoor sk under 400 watt worth of cfls....... they grow bright has fuck under cfls for some reason when compared to outside or hps


----------



## theexpress (Nov 1, 2011)

outdoor grown tahoe og kush... i left a lil more leaf on then i usually would since alot were purple.. all were crystally, and i like the contrast in colors it made the actual bud look that much whiter and frostier... i could pass this shit off for indoor here easy...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 1, 2011)

theexpress said:


> im all out of this years personal outdoor grow except an oz i kept of the best nuggets.... on the plus side my wallet is looking hefty


Thats wtf i'm talkin bout!... cuz i know you ain't smoke all that shit.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 1, 2011)

bubble hash


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 1, 2011)

for the express...

http://www.cagepotato.com/better-know-fighter-junior-dos-santos/

[email protected]:17


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 1, 2011)

sneak peek of kkday's indoor ......


----------



## Wolverine97 (Nov 2, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> sneak peek of kkday's indoor ......


Is that top pic super lemon haze?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 2, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> for the express...
> 
> http://www.cagepotato.com/better-know-fighter-junior-dos-santos/
> 
> [email protected]:17


he beat dude the match before..... and that was before he had bjj trainning.. he has a higher belt rateing under big nog's real bjj then cain has under that gorilla bjj hybrid shit.... werdum couldnt pull jds down.... roy nelson couldnt he is a sick ass grappler in his own right.... shane carwins div.2 wrestling couldnt get it done nor could his boxing... jds is gonna molly whop cain doggie.... the crazy thing is they been hanging out togather doing interviews and shit.... they shared a limo, they were even watching the same hockey game in canada... there is no thrash talking going on like with faggit ass diaz.... these guys respect each other and know well what the other guy is capable of.... cain can take you down and for the most part keep you down there and put you threw hell via ground and pound but he lacks one shot knockout power.... jds will keep it standing like genetlemen should.... his main objective is to smash you with his hands!!! he has been able to do it against everyone he faced... against much much more respected strikers... some people say he is one dimenshional.... i donno about that.... he has shown me he can do it all when he wants to....

jds has PROVEN ko power in both hands and a granite chin.......


----------



## theexpress (Nov 2, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> sneak peek of kkday's indoor ......


damn thats some flame!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 2, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Is that top pic super lemon haze?


 the top one is G13 haze


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Nov 2, 2011)

Damn!! looks good dude!! What's up my niggih doc?!?!?! How the hell u been dood?!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 2, 2011)

were u at popz...............................................????????????


----------



## theexpress (Nov 2, 2011)

i hear cain has been trainning his bixing with fred roach.....


----------



## poplars (Nov 2, 2011)

theexpress said:


> were u at popz...............................................????????????


chichichillin


schmokin some weeed.


sup man


----------



## theexpress (Nov 2, 2011)

poplars said:


> chichichillin
> 
> 
> schmokin some weeed.
> ...


there you go!!!!!!!! what ya smokin on jo?


----------



## poplars (Nov 2, 2011)

theexpress said:


> there you go!!!!!!!! what ya smokin on jo?


started the sativa at 3ish, then it sped by into 5, busted out the sour kush with some kief, chilllin bout to eat dinner then bust out a couple fosters, sip and smoke


----------



## theexpress (Nov 2, 2011)

poplars said:


> started the sativa at 3ish, then it sped by into 5, busted out the sour kush with some kief, chilllin bout to eat dinner then bust out a couple fosters, sip and smoke


you wineo you lol..... a couple beers never hurt anybody though...... im high off some tahoe og!


----------



## Wolverine97 (Nov 2, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> the top one is G13 haze


Looks very similar to my SLH. Thanks.


----------



## poplars (Nov 2, 2011)

theexpress said:


> you wineo you lol..... a couple beers never hurt anybody though...... im high off some tahoe og!


yeah I'm prolly the only person you know that can make a 12 pack last 3 days between me and my buddy... when you smoke a lot of dank and like the weed more idk a low level buzz is nicer.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 2, 2011)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Damn!! looks good dude!! What's up my niggih doc?!?!?! How the hell u been dood?!


hahah! what's up my nigguh!! been good. how you been my man? long time no see!


----------



## poplars (Nov 3, 2011)

mmm this mightnight seems like a nice hybrid... not a get you up out of your seat sativa but a nice inspiring morning weed that leaves you in your own little inspiring bubble... very very strong flavor too yum yum... so so glad I went organic this year...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 3, 2011)

hash has made me retarded lol... lovin it


----------



## theexpress (Nov 3, 2011)

man its cold wet and rainey out there.......... ugly outside...


----------



## poplars (Nov 3, 2011)

yep same here... making cannabutter today.


1.3 oz of sugar shake PER stick of butter. no trash leaf  making 2 sticks.


----------



## Penyajo (Nov 3, 2011)

Been a while since I stopped by. Hows it goin guys hope all is good. Ill stop back by laters. STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## poplars (Nov 3, 2011)

shits good in here, stoked for my edibles tomorrow!


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 3, 2011)

poplars said:


> yep same here... making cannabutter today.
> 
> 
> 1.3 oz of sugar shake PER stick of butter. no trash leaf  making 2 sticks.


 damn that's gonna be some potent stuff... I find that an ounce and a half of good ass trim is good for 3 sticks. When I bake cookies u only need to eat 1, out of a batch of 36 for a good high. Some less experienced users can't even eat more then half a cookie. I use the betty croker cookie packages that call for a whole stick of butter. Gotta scour the isles for highest butter content items lol


----------



## Penyajo (Nov 4, 2011)

poplars said:


> shits good in here, stoked for my edibles tomorrow!


Yeah I would be to. I actually had to buy bud yesturday for the first time in a long while. I can't wait for my next batch so I can make some edibles. STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## poplars (Nov 4, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> damn that's gonna be some potent stuff... I find that an ounce and a half of good ass trim is good for 3 sticks. When I bake cookies u only need to eat 1, out of a batch of 36 for a good high. Some less experienced users can't even eat more then half a cookie. I use the betty croker cookie packages that call for a whole stick of butter. Gotta scour the isles for highest butter content items lol


 hell yeah that should hit my half cookie dosage goal then!!!! I don't like having to eat a whole cookie...unless I wanna be FLYIN.


shit wil be cooking 18 hours by the time I stop it.. I think it's gonna put my last batch to shame


----------



## poplars (Nov 4, 2011)

Penyajo said:


> Yeah I would be to. I actually had to buy bud yesturday for the first time in a long while. I can't wait for my next batch so I can make some edibles. STAY HIGH!!!


hella bro... sucks that you had to buy weed... happens though.... I'm lucky that it hasn't happened to me yet... but I'm sure it wil someday...never know.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 4, 2011)

ditty i see you charlie... were you at!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 4, 2011)

i just bought a vacuum sealer.. the foodsaver 3040... hope she gives me a few years of good use.....


----------



## poplars (Nov 4, 2011)

right on bro...uploading cannabutter pics now. don't have aany of it cold YET... will in an hour or so....


----------



## poplars (Nov 4, 2011)

2.6 oz purple kush shake, 2 sticks of butter.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 4, 2011)

poplars said:


> 2.6 oz purple kush shake, 2 sticks of butter.


 be careful that is all. Heard of people eating quads and halfs and sleeping for days lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 4, 2011)

btw..... my 6 ounces of trim molded...... shitty... but my partner has a huge lawn contractor bag full of trim!!!!!!! i dont know how many pounds of trim that is id guess atleast 5........ lots of bubble comming for smoking!!!!!


----------



## poplars (Nov 4, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> be careful that is all. Heard of people eating quads and halfs and sleeping for days lol


haha don't worry I know what I'm doin with this shit


----------



## poplars (Nov 4, 2011)

another pic I forgot to upload


----------



## theexpress (Nov 5, 2011)

ufc tonight!!!!! free!!!!!!!!!!! i got da philapine wrecking machine over leban by decission.... possible tko if he mounts him.. munoz standup is weak, and even though leban swings wild like a dumbass he has mad power and a steel chin... i give him the advantage on the feet so munoz should use his wrestling takedowns and ground and pound his ass


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 5, 2011)

i was watching football. but i seen on espn bottom line that leben told the ref he couldnt see from a cut.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 5, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i was watching football. but i seen on espn bottom line that leben told the ref he couldnt see from a cut.


yup... he got his ass ground and pounded...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 7, 2011)

man im getting sick of waking up at 5;45 am to go to fucking work.................................... fucing aye.....................


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 7, 2011)

theexpress said:


> man im getting sick of waking up at 5;45 am to go to fucking work.................................... fucing aye.....................


dude, at 5:45 am I'm halfway to work smoking on some bomb in traffic. getting up at 5:45am is cake


----------



## theexpress (Nov 7, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> dude, at 5:45 am I'm halfway to work smoking on some bomb in traffic. getting up at 5:45am is cake


yeah rigth mother fucker...... it must be soo hard to wake up soo early to warm tropical weather........... come to chicago in about 3 weeks when its snowing and cold has hell and only gonna get colder from then on where you go to bed and its cold and the sun is down to were you wake up and its cold has fuck and the sun still not up yet.... then we can talk..... also wish i could smoke a fatty before work.. but they would prolly fire yo nigga then... lol

i used to wake up at 4-430 am when i did construction..... that was a bitch but i wish i was making then what i do now!!!!!

so you start at 6 i start at 7.... your on tropiucal time and climate so its not has bad....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 7, 2011)

this shit had me rollin jo!!!!!!! http://articles.chicagotribune.com/2011-10-20/news/ct-met-evidence-stolen-20111020_1_drug-thefts-heroin-overdose


this aint that bullshit cheap tar heron you guys get on the west coast for like 40-50 a gram..... this was either souteast asian china white, or south american gray/beige dope... both come in at well over 90% pure and can both be snorted readily.... unlike tar which has to be grinded down and mixed with pills, or heated up in water and snort the water..... kilos of this shit sell whole sale for 80-100k each.... and can be cut several times and still be strong dope.... you can cut one key to 5 and sell every single gram for 70-80$ quickly and easily... and people can still od.... someone is about to get paid off them 4 kilos, and someone is not going to jail for life, and the police look stupid has fuck for this... its a win/.win/win situation

also white heron doesnt need to be heated for it to dissolve in water or have any acid added to it like afghani heron


grams of raw dope sell for 100-150 with 120-140$ being more the avg. and you can get away with cutting your shit 25% and still calling it raw cuzz most wont even know


----------



## poplars (Nov 7, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yeah rigth mother fucker...... it must be soo hard to wake up soo early to warm tropical weather........... come to chicago in about 3 weeks when its snowing and cold has hell and only gonna get colder from then on where you go to bed and its cold and the sun is down to were you wake up and its cold has fuck and the sun still not up yet.... then we can talk..... also wish i could smoke a fatty before work.. but they would prolly fire yo nigga then... lol
> 
> i used to wake up at 4-430 am when i did construction..... that was a bitch but i wish i was making then what i do now!!!!!
> 
> so you start at 6 i start at 7.... your on tropiucal time and climate so its not has bad....


yeah for real we've been hittin 15 degree lows here recently and man that shit is straight debilitating almost, gotta just roll through it. def. not like waking up to tropical weather LOL


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 7, 2011)

we get our shit from mexico brola. same shipments as the crystal meth.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 7, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> we get our shit from mexico brola. same shipments as the crystal meth.


people dont buy the tar here... only the old school latino feinds.... but even in my hood its mostly white heron..... kilos of tar go for like 30k here..... cuzz noone buys them.... its like a dirty drug.... tons of meth move threw here but its all going out east to newyork/jersy/philly we dont fuck with the crystal here......


----------



## theexpress (Nov 7, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah for real we've been hittin 15 degree lows here recently and man that shit is straight debilitating almost, gotta just roll through it. def. not like waking up to tropical weather LOL


damn thats colder then were we at.... dont worry..... in jan-early feb we can easily hit 30 below with the wind chill factor....... do you know how cold that is??? when you spit it freezes before it hits the ground....... when that cold of wind hits ya it makes your skin fucking burn...... too many times like this i was still outside tippin....... brutal man...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 7, 2011)

this is what raw number 4 dope looks like... its not actually white white more like a tan/off grey beige...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 7, 2011)

when you step on white dope with dormz, or any white cut it then looks like this....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 7, 2011)

when you step on the black tar with a white cut your then left with brown dope... aka mexican mud.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 7, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yeah rigth mother fucker...... it must be soo hard to wake up soo early to warm tropical weather


fuck ya it's hard when we be partying to the wee hours of morning everynight. and HI rush hour traffic ain't no joke.


theexpress said:


> ........... come to chicago in about 3 weeks when its snowing and cold has hell and only gonna get colder from then on where you go to bed and its cold and the sun is down to were you wake up and its cold has fuck and the sun still not up yet.... then we can talk.....


you will neva see this nigga in chicago, lol! 


theexpress said:


> also wish i could smoke a fatty before work.. but they would prolly fire yo nigga then... lol


pusssy!!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 7, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> fuck ya it's hard when we be partying to the wee hours of morning everynight. and HI rush hour traffic ain't no joke.
> you will neva see this nigga in chicago, lol! pusssy!!


hahahahahahahaha your replies are always priceless...... [email protected] you will neva see this nigga in chicago....... kkday might make it he got some meat to im haha


----------



## theexpress (Nov 7, 2011)

sometimes i must admit its fin to get hammerd and play some snow football...... just gotta remeber not to be out there too long.... sometimes its soo cold my lungs are killing me cuzz im breathing in super cold air from my mouth cuzz im exhausted from football.... plus all that sweat and cold dont mix well sometimes...


----------



## genuity (Nov 7, 2011)

so who you going for chi?...............just kiddin

i hope they do not give forte a contract,so dallas can get'em...i need the bears to beat them,to help out dallas.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 7, 2011)

genuity said:


> so who you going for chi?...............just kiddin
> 
> i hope they do not give forte a contract,so dallas can get'em...i need the bears to beat them,to help out dallas.


you know who i got


----------



## theexpress (Nov 7, 2011)

anybody seen howak or sicc


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 7, 2011)

theexpress said:


> anybody seen howak or sicc


what happened to your soldier Jeb? he MIA too


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 7, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what happened to your soldier Jeb? he MIA too


Damn jeb Mia? Did he ever make sk seeds?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 7, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what happened to your soldier Jeb? he MIA too


last i heard hommie was growing massive amounts of shrooms


----------



## theexpress (Nov 7, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Damn jeb Mia? Did he ever make sk seeds?


no his male died or some shit... but thank god for popz.... if not for that mother fucker the sk would be clone only right now


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 7, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Damn jeb Mia? Did he ever make sk seeds?


I'm not sure if he ever did. still wondering though?


----------



## jeb5304 (Nov 7, 2011)

im still here. fucking pigs keep fucking with my grows they got another one. the one with the main sk and alll my la con. i still have 2 sk mom tho. no skeeds from me due to the pigs. i had 2 sk clones thaT were knocked up by themselves,collidial silver spray. but they got that too.
here is what i been doing i have 4 of these tubs.[video=youtube;zgEpukqsw4E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgEpukqsw4E[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 7, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> im still here. fucking pigs keep fucking with my grows they got another one. the one with the main sk and alll my la con. i still have 2 sk mom tho. no skeeds from me due to the pigs. i had 2 sk clones thaT were knocked up by themselves but they got that too.
> here is what i been doing i have 4 of these tubs.[video=youtube;zgEpukqsw4E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgEpukqsw4E[/video]


there my nigga goes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 7, 2011)

dude jeb how the fuck do you keep getting busted!!!?????


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 7, 2011)

theexpress said:


> no his male died or some shit... but thank god for popz.... if not for that mother fucker the sk would be clone only right now


 dude, step up yo game and be self sufficient nigguh. good thing you had yo boy pops to pull it out for you though. but step up yo game. you giving "breeders" a bad name, lol


----------



## jeb5304 (Nov 7, 2011)

yes thats where i been chi. pretty potent thangs too. 1.5 get ya nice and high.
im lookin into renting another house right now i can get a decent op going.
ill keep yall posted.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 7, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> dude, step up yo game and be self sufficient nigguh. good thing you had yo boy pops to pull it out for you though. but step up yo game. you giving "breeders" a bad name, lol


 
yeah breeding is a hobby of mine but you gotta remeber this is how a nigga eat to...... i grow for profit


----------



## theexpress (Nov 7, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> yes thats where i been chi. pretty potent thangs too. 1.5 get ya nice and high.
> im lookin into renting another house right now i can get a decent op going.
> ill keep yall posted.


lol poor you... when you gonna get to taste the sk?


----------



## jeb5304 (Nov 7, 2011)

theexpress said:


> dude jeb how the fuck do you keep getting busted!!!?????


man this one was something to do with the neighbor im pretty sure. details are still limited but me and my bro had this on lock.i did transport a few plants imto this location that could have been seen maybe. it was dark and all but you never know.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 7, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> man this one was something to do with the neighbor im pretty sure. details are still limited but me and my bro had this on lock.i did transport a few plants imto this location that could have been seen maybe. it was dark and all but you never know.


man you just got bad luck i think.... btw the tahoe og turned out fucking insane good.... lemme fetch a pic


----------



## jeb5304 (Nov 7, 2011)

well looks like my sk tasting will be in about 9 weeks. flipping 12/12 this next sun., i have 6 clones at this location


----------



## theexpress (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## jeb5304 (Nov 7, 2011)

theexpress said:


> man you just got bad luck i think.... btw the tahoe og turned out fucking insane good.... lemme fetch a pic


yes i think so too. bad luck. gotta change soon.sweet told you it was real deal strain


----------



## jeb5304 (Nov 7, 2011)

looks nice chi. how was taste? high?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 7, 2011)

this plant took a lil damage but came out insane.. taste of fuel, and i swear i taste grape coolaide....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 7, 2011)

plant was much taller then me.....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 7, 2011)

dry tahoe


----------



## jeb5304 (Nov 7, 2011)

nice nugs there like golf balls.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## theexpress (Nov 7, 2011)

lil indoo sk....


----------



## jeb5304 (Nov 7, 2011)

theexpress said:


> plant was much taller then me.....


i pictured you with tats on you neck lol.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## theexpress (Nov 7, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> i pictured you with tats on you neck lol.


naw no tats or anything that can easily id me


----------



## jeb5304 (Nov 7, 2011)

very nice looking buds chi.


----------



## jeb5304 (Nov 7, 2011)

whats an oz of boomers go for in chi?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 7, 2011)

outdoor sk...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 7, 2011)

those headshots make me sooo wanna slap that neck of yours chi, lol! but it's all good, I'm running the GSP hairdo too,


----------



## theexpress (Nov 7, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> whats an oz of boomers go for in chi?


a bill-bill 20


----------



## theexpress (Nov 7, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> those headshots make me sooo wanna slap that neck of yours chi, lol! but it's all good, I'm running the GSP hairdo too,


prolly shouldnt go around slapping big dudes on there thick ass necks.... btw i keep my shit bald i was due for a cut then


----------



## jeb5304 (Nov 7, 2011)

cool im get175 here lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 7, 2011)

hash plant...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 7, 2011)

hash plant


----------



## theexpress (Nov 7, 2011)

violator kush... this shit is dank has fuck smelling!!!!!


----------



## jeb5304 (Nov 7, 2011)

nice pics chi. ok guys ill try to be around more. shits just hetic right now. moms sickness actin up, pops just had sugery.cops beatin my grows down. but jebs still hanging in there. peace out


----------



## theexpress (Nov 7, 2011)

sk....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 7, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> ok guys ill try to be around more. shits just hetic right now. moms sickness
> 
> later nigga


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 7, 2011)

if only I had the real sour kush...pic looks fuckin amazing


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 7, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yeah rigth mother fucker...... it must be soo hard to wake up soo early to warm tropical weather........... come to chicago in about 3 weeks when its snowing and cold has hell and only gonna get colder from then on where you go to bed and its cold and the sun is down to were you wake up and its cold has fuck and the sun still not up yet.... then we can talk..... also wish i could smoke a fatty before work.. but they would prolly fire yo nigga then... lol
> 
> i used to wake up at 4-430 am when i did construction..... that was a bitch but i wish i was making then what i do now!!!!!
> 
> so you start at 6 i start at 7.... your on tropiucal time and climate so its not has bad....


Move 2 counties west of Cook, and grow. No more traffic, no more headaches....fuck Chicago etc.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 7, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Move 2 counties west of Cook, and grow. No more traffic, no more headaches....fuck Chicago etc.


i get down in all kinds of counties....... city of chi good to grow inside if you got a house with a basement, and a carbon filter..... too much real crime from gang wars, and open air drug dealing to be worried about some cat growing inside his own home


----------



## theexpress (Nov 7, 2011)

the violator kush has got me rocked.......... i got the top cola of the grenade looking sk bud left... ima let that cure another week before i dig into that. the smoke from the sk is the thickest smoke of any strain me or my partner grew out this year..... that shit makes you fucking cough!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it wrecks you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poplars (Nov 7, 2011)

theexpress said:


> the violator kush has got me rocked.......... i got the top cola of the grenade looking sk bud left... ima let that cure another week before i dig into that. the smoke from the sk is the thickest smoke of any strain me or my partner grew out this year..... that shit makes you fucking cough!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it wrecks you!!!!!!!!!!


 NO SHIT on the thickest fuckin smoke... out of ALL my strains, sk has the thickest smoke that shit is epic... the kick from the subsequent high makes it all worth it *tokes*


----------



## theexpress (Nov 7, 2011)

poplars said:


> NO SHIT on the thickest fuckin smoke... out of ALL my strains, sk has the thickest smoke that shit is epic... the kick from the subsequent high makes it all worth it *tokes*


i love that hours of drained feeling after the high goes away///...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 7, 2011)

thank you fucking j cutler!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! we need a score here!!!!


----------



## poplars (Nov 7, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i love that hours of drained feeling after the high goes away///...


shiit makes me not wanna get out of bed the next morning...lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 8, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> they got me again!! fukin pigs got my other indoor grow. my other partner took that fall. i dont know how or what really happened yet as it just happened last nite. its totally unrealated to other bust. man i cant win anymore. karma why!!!! im a good guy doing good things. why shit on me again??? well im off to bail him out and see what up. so glad i got my most equip out of there on halloween. skeeds, lights,tents fans or id be out on a killin spree. they got my main sour kush i was just bout to update. atleast i still have 2 bonsai moms. ill be back later with more details.


from speedy seedz, and jeb if you come over here man i hope everything comes out as best possible in all your situations.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 8, 2011)

damn, glad I got plastic! Sucks the man is wasting time, but we all know they gotta pay for that station and all those donuts somehow... way I see it, they bust us to survive like we grow to survive...fucked up thing is we pay them to bust us...damn system is all wrong. Best wishes to every grower, legal or not, trying to make this beautiful plant available.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 8, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> damn, glad I got plastic! Sucks the man is wasting time, but we all know they gotta pay for that station and all those donuts somehow... way I see it, they bust us to survive like we grow to survive...fucked up thing is we pay them to bust us...damn system is all wrong. Best wishes to every grower, legal or not, trying to make this beautiful plant available.


cuzzzzz you know its hard out here for ah pimp// when ya gotta get thiss money for da rent// yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen knoooooooooooooooooooooow!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;zQ7_yscOlW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQ7_yscOlW4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 8, 2011)

they duked a nigga into working on turkey day... 50 hour work week next week... ima be comming in high has fuck for turkey day..... im tellin niggaz i got pink eye KEEP AWAY!!!


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 8, 2011)

theexpress said:


> they duked a nigga into working on turkey day... 50 hour work week next week... ima be comming in high has fuck for turkey day..... im tellin niggaz i got pink eye KEEP AWAY!!!


 They pay u weekly at least? then they gotta pay u that time and half for that shiz... I've seen some asshole companies work people 50 one week and then sand bag em 30 the next week to not pay overtime on a bi-weekly, stingy ass bastards.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Nov 8, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> They pay u weekly at least? then they gotta pay u that time and half for that shiz... I've seen some asshole companies work people 50 one week and then sand bag em 30 the next week to not pay overtime on a bi-weekly, stingy ass bastards.


Haha yeah, my company does that shit. Luckily (or sometimes not) I'm not an hourly guy.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 9, 2011)

theexpress said:


> they duked a nigga into working on turkey day... 50 hour work week next week... ima be comming in high has fuck for turkey day..... im tellin niggaz i got pink eye KEEP AWAY!!!


my wife in the same shit wit her job(same industry as you). N i wanna go home n eat some of my G'ma food. but she gon get that time n a half tho.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 9, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> They pay u weekly at least? then they gotta pay u that time and half for that shiz... I've seen some asshole companies work people 50 one week and then sand bag em 30 the next week to not pay overtime on a bi-weekly, stingy ass bastards.


i get paid bi weekly......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 9, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i get paid bi weekly......


what is it that you do bro?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 9, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what is it that you do bro?


i pimp bitches on rush street.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 9, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i pimp bitches on rush street.....


soo, I'm guessing you're a seasonal door greeter at wal-mart  no shame brah, it's all good. lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 9, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> soo, I'm guessing you're a seasonal door greeter at wal-mart  no shame brah, it's all good. lol


excuse me sir......... can you please show me a receipt for that box of tampex? were gonna need security here...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 9, 2011)

theexpress said:


> excuse me sir......... can you please show me a receipt for that box of tampex? were gonna need security here...


lol!! ..... excuse me sir, but I don't see anywhere on this receipt where it says you purchased a box of ExtenZe.... lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 9, 2011)

lmfao....yall muthafuccas


----------



## theexpress (Nov 9, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol!! ..... excuse me sir, but I don't see anywhere on this receipt where it says you purchased a box of ExtenZe.... lol


sir.... why is there a 15 pound salmon halfway up your rectum? have you paid for that sir? lolol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 9, 2011)

u bullshittn but i seen a rack of ribs walk out the store. the meat man from back home use to get it all.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 10, 2011)

sourkush has hit me hard maaaan!!!!!!!! ima be useless to the world all day.......


----------



## poplars (Nov 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> sourkush has hit me hard maaaan!!!!!!!! ima be useless to the world all day.......


lolll that's why I /never/ smoket hat shit in the mornin. ever. 

gonna hopefully have fire heat before the end of the day today..i'm 'stoked' lol....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 10, 2011)

poplars said:


> lolll that's why I /never/ smoket hat shit in the mornin. ever.
> 
> gonna hopefully have fire heat before the end of the day today..i'm 'stoked' lol....


i feel like im toasted off some potent bubble hash....... but no bubble was smoked today...


----------



## poplars (Nov 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i feel like im toasted off some potent bubble hash....... but no bubble was smoked today...


still waitin on my buddy to get new boldt bags before I make bubble hash


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 10, 2011)

Why dont you just get em? they aint too expensive. and i know you have enough bud at your disposal right now to get some.


----------



## poplars (Nov 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Why dont you just get em? they aint too expensive. and i know you have enough bud at your disposal right now to get some.




fact: most nor-cali growers are poor as fuck. and have to grow poundage to scrounge by. if I was betting on this as my main income I would be growing 4x more than I am now....

boldt bags are 150 bucks, I don't just have that layin around.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Why dont you just get em? they aint too expensive. and i know you have enough bud at your disposal right now to get some.


i got mine for 50 bux shipped....... triple stitched and pvc flake free...... only used em once..... but you gotta have a debit card or c.c. to order offline


----------



## genuity (Nov 10, 2011)

poplars said:


> fact: most nor-cali growers are poor as fuck. and have to grow poundage to scrounge by. if I was betting on this as my main income I would be growing 4x more than I am now....
> 
> boldt bags are 150 bucks, I don't just have that layin around.


this statement is funny,but sad and true at the same time.

as for the bags,do they work good with dry ice?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 10, 2011)

genuity said:


> this statement is funny,but sad and true at the same time.
> 
> as for the bags,do they work good with dry ice?


all you really need for dry ice method is a 220 micron bag....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 10, 2011)

poplars said:


> fact: most nor-cali growers are poor as fuck. and have to grow poundage to scrounge by. if I was betting on this as my main income I would be growing 4x more than I am now....
> 
> boldt bags are 150 bucks, I don't just have that layin around.


lol you poorr guys... you guys sound like the poor himalayin charas growers of malana india....


----------



## poplars (Nov 10, 2011)

genuity said:


> this statement is funny,but sad and true at the same time.
> 
> as for the bags,do they work good with dry ice?


I agree with chitown you only need a basic one for dry-ice...

and yeah..until this becomes a legalized market, this is not a legit living, thus the people involved in trying to make a living on it will be poor.

that's why I only rely on it as /extra/ money... maybe 200-400 bucks a month if i'm lucky... sometimes there wont be anything one month... thats why you can't make it your main income unless you want to take some big risks... I say fuck that...


----------



## poplars (Nov 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol you poorr guys... you guys sound like the poor himalayin charas growers of malana india....


that's what happens when the middle man treats the grower like shit. they still make 5 or 6 grand per pound AFTER they buy it off us for 1000... fuck them. that's why we're all fucked... if it were possible to actually sell a 3000 dollar pound like it should be, this would be a quite different story on the whole income issue.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 10, 2011)

poplars said:


> I agree with chitown you only need a basic one for dry-ice...
> 
> and yeah..until this becomes a legalized market, this is not a legit living, thus the people involved in trying to make a living on it will be poor.
> 
> that's why I only rely on it as /extra/ money... maybe 200-400 bucks a month if i'm lucky... sometimes there wont be anything one month... thats why you can't make it your main income unless you want to take some big risks... I say fuck that...


it aint no risk if you got your shit vacume sealed 5 times, and each layer has been whipped with 91% or greater rubbing alcohal, and you use usps..... people will pay 2500 a pound for that bud you grow and more elsewere and thats for SURE


----------



## poplars (Nov 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> it aint no risk if you got your shit vacume sealed 5 times, and each layer has been whipped with 91% or greater rubbing alcohal, and you use usps..... people will pay 2500 a pound for that bud you grow and more elsewere and thats for SURE



don't give a shit how safe yotu think it is, there is a significant risk in doing it that way, and it is not worth it to me. if people want my bud they gotta take the risk, not me.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 10, 2011)

last week my bous cuzzin from socal sent him 2 zones of super silver haze tested at 20% thc to his crib for 200 bux an oz plus the 50 bux for overnight...... that was for indoor grown all organic nugget from the nuggetry medical disp.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> last week my bous cuzzin from socal sent him 2 zones of super silver haze tested at 20% thc to his crib for 200 bux an oz plus the 50 bux for overnight...... that was for indoor grown all organic nugget from the nuggetry medical disp.


next time we getting platnum bubba, and evil berry kush...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 10, 2011)

*Chicago Looks To Go Green With Marijuana Economics*

Tagged with: *Chicago* *NORML*

If an ordinance proposed by lawmakers in Chicago last week sparks enough support among city leaders, the cash-strapped Windy City may soon be turning to marijuana to bag some much-needed green.
Alderman Daniel Solis proposed the city ease its current policies regarding small possessions of marijuana last Wednesday, saying a change would generate $7 million for the city and save vast resources currently being used to fight small possessions of the drug.
Solis is proposing people caught with less than 10 grams of marijuana in Chicago be given a $200 ticket rather than face the current misdemeanor charges that come with potential jail time.
Stacy Raker, a spokesperson for Solis, said the ordinance is in part about saving and generating money and in part about opening a dialogue within the city about the decriminalization of marijuana.
Raker said the ordinance is estimated to save around $70 million within the legal system, beginning with time saved by officers on reduced paperwork and flowing all the way to the court system, where 87 percent of misdemeanor marijuana cases have been dismissed between 2006 and 2010 according to the Cook County Clerk of the Circuit Court.
Gary Storck, a spokesperson for the Wisconsin National Organization for the Reform of Marijuana Laws ( NORML ), said Chicago has been lagging behind other cities for some time now in its dealing with marijuana possession.
&#8220;It seems our neighbors are waking up to the high cost of marijuana prohibition,&#8221; Storck said.
Wisconsin, Milwaukee and Dane counties in particular, has had similar laws on the books for years now, Storck said. According to Chapter 24 of the Milwaukee County Code of Ordinances, those found in possession of up to 25 grams of marijuana are subject to a fine of between $250 and $500.
Storck said NORML will be celebrating the 35th anniversary of a similar law to the proposed Chicago bill in Madison in 2012.
Raker said the proposal still has to pass through committee, which will likely take two or three months, before it can be voted on by the council. She estimated the earliest the changes could take effect would be sometime next year.
In general, Raker said both public opinion and city leaders have been receptive and &#8220;very positive&#8221; about the proposal.
&#8220;Something like 27 or 28 signed on out of the fifty aldermen,&#8221; Raker said. &#8220;The public has been very happy and the proposal is very efficient.&#8221;
The Rev. Gregory O&#8217;Meara, Marquette professor of law, said while he hasn&#8217;t seen the specifics of the proposed Chicago bill, decriminalization has seemed to work well in other cities around the country.
&#8220;Ethically, it could go one way or the other,&#8221; he said.
O&#8217;Meara, formerly a captain for the felony team of the Metro Drug Enforcement Unit of the Milwaukee District Attorney&#8217;s office, said often people mistakenly believe the system will work without mistakes or &#8220;friction.&#8221;
&#8220;As a lawyer, you learn to step back from what&#8217;s proposed and identify where ( a bill ) can go wrong,&#8221; O&#8217;Meara said. &#8220;The concern on marijuana is that we still don&#8217;t know the long-term effects &#8211; how it affects the children of users as well as possible genetic defects.&#8221;
O&#8217;Meara said, in general, measures reducing penalties or decriminalizing substances make it easier for not only adults but also children to get that substance &#8211; something he has an issue with.
&#8220;Realistically, 13 and 14 year-olds &#8211; whom we don&#8217;t know what kinds of effects ( marijuana ) has on &#8211; are going to be able to get their hands on it,&#8221; O&#8217;Meara said. &#8220;It&#8217;s not just rational adults that will get it. That, and the long term health effects ( of the drug ), are the questions I would ask ( about decriminalization ).&#8221;
*Source:* Marquette Tribune (Marquette U, WI, Edu)
*Copyright:* 2011 The Marquette Tribune
*Contact:* [email protected]
*Website:* http://marquettetribune.org/
*Author:* Pat Simonaitis


----------



## theexpress (Nov 10, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> *Chicago Looks To Go Green With Marijuana Economics*
> 
> Tagged with: *Chicago* *NORML*
> 
> ...


 
they doing this to save man hours in court for petty weed offense that 90% of the cases get dropped anyway ....... also to stop giving the youth criminal records over small amounts of bud.... but for years the cpd has been throwing weed out or at times even let you keep your bud since they dont give a shit about weed... there more about the crack and heroin problem... and the gangs that sell them with all there gunz


----------



## theexpress (Nov 10, 2011)

10 grams aint shit it should be 30 grams and less


----------



## theexpress (Nov 10, 2011)

2 more days till dos santos v.s. cain.... the pros are going with jds!!! as am i


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 10, 2011)

poplars said:


> I agree with chitown you only need a basic one for dry-ice...
> 
> and yeah..until this becomes a legalized market, this is not a legit living, thus the people involved in trying to make a living on it will be poor.
> 
> that's why I only rely on it as /extra/ money... maybe 200-400 bucks a month if i'm lucky... sometimes there wont be anything one month... thats why you can't make it your main income unless you want to take some big risks... I say fuck that...


Wit your skill n knowledge add a lil criminal mindframe to that u'd be a certified thousandaire. but i feel you on everything u sayin . i keep forgettin how drowned out the cali market is. nobody is gettin 400 an oz out there are they?


----------



## poplars (Nov 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Wit your skill n knowledge add a lil criminal mindframe to that u'd be a certified thousandaire. but i feel you on everything u sayin . i keep forgettin how drowned out the cali market is. nobody is gettin 400 an oz out there are they?


nope nobody I know of or nobody they know of either... we're talkin people think 200 dollars an oz is expensive... that's how much I charge for my high quality organic outdoor bud... but most poundage growers release their shit for 100 dollars an oz or less....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> it aint no risk if you got your shit vacume sealed 5 times, and each layer has been whipped with 91% or greater rubbing alcohal, and you use usps..... people will pay 2500 a pound for that bud you grow and more elsewere and thats for SURE


 i keep tellin u .. use ups its not fed employees just regular muhfuccas who be like i smell weed, oh well. i have had many friends work for ups sayin they smell it all day, its not there issue. plus my homie got his shit in the mail.it was garbage but it happened. drugs get shipped there is no need to be worried about customs as millions of packages are shipped from state to state. customs only deals with international i would pay 3,000 a lbs easy.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 10, 2011)

you be rollin dem bones bruh 

could land on anything 

in any ones hands a person like described above =7

Mr Jonny Nark Dogood McGee = craps


and a lot of stuff be walkin in da post office to


----------



## theexpress (Nov 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i keep tellin u .. use ups its not fed employees just regular muhfuccas who be like i smell weed, oh well. i have had many friends work for ups sayin they smell it all day, its not there issue. plus my homie got his shit in the mail.it was garbage but it happened. drugs get shipped there is no need to be worried about customs as millions of packages are shipped from state to state. customs only deals with international i would pay 3,000 a lbs easy.


usps needs a SEARCH WARRENT to open your shit... everyone else doesnt

plus usps gets waaaaay more bulk mail making chances much smaller of getting popped.... just use there own boxes that they see millions of everyday..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 10, 2011)

this is true to. theres so many ways to get shit poppin.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 10, 2011)

true dat but must be smart must be lucky 

cause many ways to get popped also 

sum got albums for recod i dont even have a 45 never been there an aint gona visit


----------



## Wolverine97 (Nov 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> last week my bous cuzzin from socal sent him 2 zones of super silver haze tested at 20% thc to his crib for 200 bux an oz plus the 50 bux for overnight...... that was for indoor grown all organic nugget from the nuggetry medical disp.


Lucky. Overnight means planes, planes mean dogs, dogs are no bueno.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Nov 10, 2011)

poplars said:


> nope nobody I know of or nobody they know of either... we're talkin people think 200 dollars an oz is expensive... that's how much I charge for my high quality organic outdoor bud... but most poundage growers release their shit for 100 dollars an oz or less....


That's just crazy. Around here it's 3-4k _wholesale_...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 10, 2011)

usps may have dogs. but i know ups does not have dogs at their on site airport shipping facility. but it would be urgent to overtime from the west coast because there is no way u can keep the smell of some real good ganja down for 4-6 days.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Nov 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> usps may have dogs. but i know ups does not have dogs at their on site airport shipping facility. but it would be urgent to overtime from the west coast because there is no way u can keep the smell of some real good ganja down for 4-6 days.


Yeah, the smell thing is true for sure. The problem w/ UPS/FedEx is that they both have arrangements with the govt about "suspicious" packages, and as Chitown said above they don't need a warrant to open anything. IDK, I guess I'm just overly paranoid. I have shipped stuff before using the USPS, but only small amounts to friends in need though...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 10, 2011)

i'm wit you on bein noid bout big amounts.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 11, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Lucky. Overnight means planes, planes mean dogs, dogs are no bueno.


if its wrapped up right the dogs cant smell shit for a period of time......


----------



## theexpress (Nov 11, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> That's just crazy. Around here it's 3-4k _wholesale_...


the most i would pay for the bestn outdoorbud in the world grown the best by the best is 2500-2800...... and thats for just one....... id for sure want a break on more weight


----------



## theexpress (Nov 11, 2011)

theexpress said:


> if its wrapped up right the dogs cant smell shit for a period of time......


vacuum sealed 5 times by very "clean" hands with every layer of plastic being cleaned with high % rubbing alcohol.... then put into something sturdy like a cooler, or something similer {cuzz cardboard boxes sometimes get busted up letting you see whats inside}... then finally inside a box

its gonna take some time, heat, and friction before the dogs can smell it... longer then 24 hours....,


----------



## poplars (Nov 11, 2011)

theexpress said:


> the most i would pay for the bestn outdoorbud in the world grown the best by the best is 2500-2800...... and thats for just one....... id for sure want a break on more weight


that'd be cool I'd expect atleast 2500 for mine, I'd prefer 28. but that's east coast shiz... we'll see what happens when legalization kicks in, maybe then I could start a small business of high grade QP's and P's...who knows. but at the moment I gotta lay low.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 11, 2011)

poplars said:


> that'd be cool I'd expect atleast 2500 for mine, I'd prefer 28. but that's east coast shiz... we'll see what happens when legalization kicks in, maybe then I could start a small business of high grade QP's and P's...who knows. but at the moment I gotta lay low.


2500 is the universal hookup rate...... were everybody is happy...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 11, 2011)

dude this pheno of tahoe og i got is insane................


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 11, 2011)

theexpress said:


> dude this pheno of tahoe og i got is insane................


 damn I'd love a nice pheno of her, beans are sold out on the tude right now. The first person that can figure out how to mail a clone should win the noble prize lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 11, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> damn I'd love a nice pheno of her, beans are sold out on the tude right now. The first person that can figure out how to mail a clone should win the noble prize lol


the only female i ended up with out of 6 seedlings...... 3 died and 2 were male.... this pheno leans all the way tahoe with very lil lemony sfv og


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 11, 2011)

yummy man, nice purpling, cool temps or just naturally in the strain?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 11, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> damn I'd love a nice pheno of her, beans are sold out on the tude right now. The first person that can figure out how to mail a clone should win the noble prize lol


ive already done it. twice now send me some seeds for my prize.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 11, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> ive already done it. twice now send me some seeds for my prize.


 haha, deal. Breeding blackwater and pineapple express looking to bring out some purp in the PE and strengthn her branches a touch. Give me about 15 weeks lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 11, 2011)

Ive got the ultimate prup to breed with SG these are black rose f9's but i have black sour bubble which has nice colorful buds as well. im gonna have a colorful ass tent next grow. n its dank over color all day. but bsb, Lemon candy and caliband are bomb smoke to boot.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 11, 2011)

those are some sweet buds bro, damn I'm looking for some purp like that lol


----------



## Wolverine97 (Nov 11, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> damn I'd love a nice pheno of her, beans are sold out on the tude right now. The first person that can figure out how to mail a clone should win the noble prize lol


Snot hard.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 11, 2011)

ima show you guys how to make hamburger meat from live cattle in less then one minuet..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpcYzRTbODo&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Nov 11, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> yummy man, nice purpling, cool temps or just naturally in the strain?


a lil of both....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 12, 2011)

cain came in too heavy for this fight..... so far i give the edge to dos santos for striking, better chin, and speed and experiance.... cain has only the grappleing edge


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 12, 2011)

theexpress said:


> cain came in too heavy for this fight..... so far i give the edge to dos santos for striking, better chin, and speed and experiance.... cain has only the grappleing edge


Haha, i told yall Cain couldn't last a round!..JDS gonna be on top for a long time!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 12, 2011)

cain got smashed!!!!!!!!!! i told yall nothing will stop jds... nothing!!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 12, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Haha, i told yall Cain couldn't last a round!..JDS gonna be on top for a long time!


nigga i told yall first.... i knew has soon has i seen him ko werdum what time it was


----------



## theexpress (Nov 12, 2011)

were doc at he owe me some money!!!! lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 13, 2011)

It was a fast fight. as far as ufc goes it sucks that their first broadcast fight was a 1 minute fight. and lol brock scared now/


----------



## theexpress (Nov 13, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> It was a fast fight. as far as ufc goes it sucks that their first broadcast fight was a 1 minute fight. and lol brock scared now/


lol brock is in between a rock and a hardplace....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 13, 2011)

and my bears fucking shit up too hester just ran one back!!!!!!!!!!!!! DA BEARZZZZZZZ!!!!! 19-0 fuck detroit!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 13, 2011)

make that 20 nothing...


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 13, 2011)

theexpress said:


> make that 20 nothing...


 I call luck, bears got smoked by the lions earlier this season...


----------



## Wolverine97 (Nov 13, 2011)

Lets go Detroit, give me something in the second half...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 13, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Lets go Detroit, give me something in the second half...


good game today........


----------



## theexpress (Nov 13, 2011)

lol to my fellow midwesterners from michigan my bad about when i said fuck detroit....... it was a spur of the moment type thing........ everybody knows me to be somewhat of a gentleman so i must apolagize..... BUT YA GOTTA ADMIT MY BEARS FUCKED YALL UP TODAY!!!!! mighty midwest..... united has hell..... till it comes to football!!! haha


----------



## theexpress (Nov 13, 2011)

this looks like its from a prison rape scean..... jds was like "gimmy dat ass cain dont make it hard on yourself bitch" then the c.o. is pullin dos santos off buddy but its too late the asshole has already been ravaged!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 13, 2011)

theexpress said:


> this looks like its from a prison rape scean..... jds was like "gimmy dat ass cain dont make it hard on yourself bitch" then the c.o. is pullin dos santos off buddy but its too late the asshole has already been ravaged!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://sports.cbsimg.net/u/photos/general/img16094737.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> only you would see it like that. lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 13, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> only you would see it like that. lol


hay what can i say i know rape when i see's it


----------



## theexpress (Nov 13, 2011)

weres everyone at? just me and trubz... i see you pops.... say something......


----------



## Wolverine97 (Nov 14, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Lets go Detroit, give me something in the second half...


Well I guess that counts as "something", just not what I was looking for. Guh.


----------



## poplars (Nov 14, 2011)

theexpress said:


> weres everyone at? just me and trubz... i see you pops.... say something......


I was super fuckin stoned off sk last night, that's why I didnt post lolll didn't see this post either... fukin love sk.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 14, 2011)

hay pops how bout some dry weed pix??? hook it up for chi


----------



## poplars (Nov 14, 2011)

shit I'll try to upload some later tonight, if not tonight def. tomorrow


----------



## poplars (Nov 15, 2011)

dry pics as promised 

midnight:


tall purple kush(humboldt kush pheno)

Super Bud



short superstoney fast hitting bubba pheno sour KUSH *most potent bud out of the batch yet again...*


----------



## theexpress (Nov 15, 2011)

all your fucking bud looks retarded good.. not just the sk........ i like how you left some those purple leaves on......... and the sourkush looks just like her mother the pre 98 bubba..... its no0t even funny....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 15, 2011)

pops u killed it man... this year your 100% organic outdoor looks like indoor!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes those buds are looking good.. Nicely done


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 15, 2011)

u know pops gone get at talkin down on outdoor looks. good job pops. Does you mom help out with picking strains?


----------



## poplars (Nov 15, 2011)

theexpress said:


> pops u killed it man... this year your 100% organic outdoor looks like indoor!!!!!!!!!


hahaha fuck yeah bro I'm stickin with roots organic nutrients next year too they served me well, I'm just gonna use some of the stuff in different dilutions because that bud hardening stuff hardened the buds up too much :O.....



theexpress said:


> all your fucking bud looks retarded good.. not just the sk........ i like how you left some those purple leaves on......... and the sourkush looks just like her mother the pre 98 bubba..... its no0t even funny....


hell yeah bro thanks for clarifying that I noticed it looked way different in a strange way this year, but this shit is so fucking hardcore fast hitting stoney it's shocking to me... that bog pre98 bubba was no joke.... no joke at all...



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> u know pops gone get at talkin down on outdoor looks. good job pops. Does you mom help out with picking strains?


nah I wish she could I'm trying to set it up so she can pretty much choose which ones she likes the most and make those 6 holes those strains (the first 6 plants in the garden are hers, the last 6 are mine.)




wyteberrywidow said:


> Yes those buds are looking good.. Nicely done


thanks man.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 15, 2011)

i got some super lemon haze, bluewidow, sourpower, and chillberry now... and still a lil tahoe og


----------



## Wolverine97 (Nov 15, 2011)

theexpress said:


> all your fucking bud looks retarded good.. not just the sk........ i like how you left some those purple leaves on......... and the sourkush looks just like her mother the pre 98 bubba..... its no0t even funny....


That looks _exactly_ like my Sensi Star.


----------



## poplars (Nov 15, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> That looks _exactly_ like my Sensi Star.


never judge a book by it's cover


----------



## theexpress (Nov 15, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> That looks _exactly_ like my Sensi Star.


ive never seen a plant grow like the sk.... its super unique.... it has its own look.... like how the bud leaves look like there throwing gang signs at ya cuzz there pointed str8 down... you can just tell legit sk


----------



## theexpress (Nov 15, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yes those buds are looking good.. Nicely done


yo we still rocking that super lemon haze you plugged me with.... that shit is still fire and im high off a mixture of that and bluewidow right now.... outta everything my boy grew the super lemon haze is the best... next is the sourpower....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 15, 2011)

these buds are eye [email protected]!!! how do they smoke popz?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 15, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yo we still rocking that super lemon haze you plugged me with.... that shit is still fire and im high off a mixture of that and bluewidow right now.... outta everything my boy grew the super lemon haze is the best... next is the sourpower....


 Glad to hear that.. You should try crossing it to the sk


----------



## poplars (Nov 15, 2011)

theexpress said:


> these buds are eye [email protected]!!! how do they smoke popz?



they smoke SUPER smooth actually very very nice relaxing smoke, I think its my preferred pheno of purple kush.


----------



## poplars (Nov 15, 2011)

theexpress said:


> ive never seen a plant grow like the sk.... its super unique.... it has its own look.... like how the bud leaves look like there throwing gang signs at ya cuzz there pointed str8 down... you can just tell legit sk


so that pic I posted that you said looked just like the pre98 mother..., I found a quote of yours that I think couldn't apply more...




theexpress said:


> btw.... i made that... i spent about 10 years perfecting that strain.... its bog's pre-98 bubba kush crossed to rez. dog's east coast sour diesel ibl........ that pick is from the f4 example... bubba dominent pheno there.....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 16, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Glad to hear that.. You should try crossing it to the sk


 
i wish really really really bad i would have crossed my 6 foot tall fat leaved tahoe og kush male to my best bubba dom sk plant from clone i dubbed the grenade!!!!! that would have been the best marijuana on the face of this planet... PERIOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and i will do this in future!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 16, 2011)

theexpress said:


> ive never seen a plant grow like the sk.... its super unique.... it has its own look.... like how the bud leaves look like there throwing gang signs at ya cuzz there pointed str8 down... you can just tell legit sk


gang signs, huh. lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 16, 2011)

poplars said:


> so that pic I posted that you said looked just like the pre98 mother..., I found a quote of yours that I think couldn't apply more...


its bubba all day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 16, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Glad to hear that.. You should try crossing it to the sk


 
its still my favorite sativa high..... but its a tie overall with the sour d.. the sour d is awesome taste, and smell and looks..... but i like the lemon haze high a lil better.... the tahoe og is my all time favorite hybrid, and the sourkush is my all time favorite indica !!!!


----------



## poplars (Nov 16, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i wish really really really bad i would have crossed my 6 foot tall fat leaved tahoe og kush male to my best bubba dom sk plant from clone i dubbed the grenade!!!!! that would have been the best marijuana on the face of this planet... PERIOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and i will do this in future!


I'm very skeptical it can get better than it already is... I refuse to cross it into anything for this reason. but if you REALLY think it's better get that shit crossed and send me some seeds and I'll tell you what I think in a year or so...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 16, 2011)

poplars said:


> I'm very skeptical it can get better than it already is... I refuse to cross it into anything for this reason. but if you REALLY think it's better get that shit crossed and send me some seeds and I'll tell you what I think in a year or so...


dude poplars.... i feel the same way..... there is not much if anything that can be done to make it better then it is for sure...... now its time to cross her out to the other super elite strains in the world... POPLARS THIS PHENO I GOT OUT OF THE TAHOE OG KUSH FROM CALI CONNECT IS OFF THE FUCKING CHAIN GOOD........ THE SHIT IS GOOD IF I COULD HAVE BOUGHT SOME HAS A LIL KID I WOULD HAVE STOLE SOME MONEY OUTTA MY MOMMAS PURSE AND TOOK A WHOOPING.....


----------



## poplars (Nov 16, 2011)

theexpress said:


> dude poplars.... i feel the same way..... there is not much if anything that can be done to make it better then it is for sure...... now its time to cross her out to the other super elite strains in the world... POPLARS THIS PHENO I GOT OUT OF THE TAHOE OG KUSH FROM CALI CONNECT IS OFF THE FUCKING CHAIN GOOD........ THE SHIT IS GOOD IF I COULD HAVE BOUGHT SOME HAS A LIL KID I WOULD HAVE STOLE SOME MONEY OUTTA MY MOMMAS PURSE AND TOOK A WHOOPING.....


 I disagree, I don't think there is a time to 'cross it out' when it's as good as it is... I'm keeping it IBL. but I'm not gonna hate ya for doing what you will with it, it IS your strain, after all


----------



## theexpress (Nov 16, 2011)

poplars said:


> I disagree, I don't think there is a time to 'cross it out' when it's as good as it is... I'm keeping it IBL. but I'm not gonna hate ya for doing what you will with it, it IS your strain, after all


your gonna want some of theese tahoe og x sourkush... and ill give you some.... were gonna have a super stanky, kiefy, sappy, slightly hybrid plant, with bubblegummy, skunkey, fuely, odor thats gonna mature in like 9 weeks of budding, with a huge ass yield of rock hard colorful nuggets...... that will do insanely well outside and inside........


----------



## poplars (Nov 16, 2011)

theexpress said:


> your gonna want some of theese tahoe og x sourkush... and ill give you some.... were gonna have a super stanky, kiefy, sappy, slightly hybrid plant, with bubblegummy, skunkey, fuely, odor thats gonna mature in like 9 weeks of budding, with a huge ass yield of rock hard colorful nuggets...... that will do insanely well outside and inside........


 that'll be the version of SK I can actually sell to people...

but for real I don't see why people think cannabis will run out of genetics, when you breed it outdoors it gets new genetics every year from the interaction with the environment... I'm gonna allow this strain to EVOLVE.

you remember the phenotype I got last year? the short green bubba pheno? looked a LOT like the version kkday grew in hawaii that had that crazy amazing look to it.. .I'm going to breed it so THAT type of bud is the major pheno you will see 95% of the time... don't care if it takes me years... already got a start this year


----------



## theexpress (Nov 16, 2011)

poplars said:


> that'll be the version of SK I can actually sell to people...
> 
> but for real I don't see why people think cannabis will run out of genetics, when you breed it outdoors it gets new genetics every year from the interaction with the environment... I'm gonna allow this strain to EVOLVE.
> 
> you remember the phenotype I got last year? the short green bubba pheno? looked a LOT like the version kkday grew in hawaii that had that crazy amazing look to it.. .I'm going to breed it so THAT type of bud is the major pheno you will see 95% of the time... don't care if it takes me years... already got a start this year


i have that pheno on tap for clones...... thats what i been smoking on this whole time...


----------



## poplars (Nov 16, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i have that pheno on tap for clones...... thats what i been smoking on this whole time...


 its gonna evolve bro, that's the only way I can see the sk we know today getting better, allowing that pheno to nourish itself and do what people have been doing with cannabis for 1000s of years... I'm doing it no different than they did, except with a bit more percision and forethought.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 16, 2011)

theexpress said:


> your gonna want some of theese tahoe og x sourkush... and ill give you some.... were gonna have a super stanky, kiefy, sappy, slightly hybrid plant, with bubblegummy, skunkey, fuely, odor thats gonna mature in like 9 weeks of budding, with a huge ass yield of rock hard colorful nuggets...... that will do insanely well outside and inside........


Honestly speaking that sounds like fire ESP since I know Tahoe first hand


----------



## theexpress (Nov 16, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Honestly speaking that sounds like fire ESP since I know Tahoe first hand


i know em both...... they need to get togather........... it will be bliss....... i need to start a seed comnpany forreal.....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 16, 2011)

You and me both


----------



## poplars (Nov 16, 2011)

you guys stick to your seed co.s I'll be breeding specifically specialty buds for specialty customers, and specialty strains for friends and shit.


----------



## poplars (Nov 16, 2011)

gettin high off of that sour kuuushhh..yo


----------



## theexpress (Nov 17, 2011)

me too nigga me to.... i got like a gram left..... ouch,,,,


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 17, 2011)

say it ain't so


theexpress said:


> me too nigga me to.... i got like a gram left..... ouch,,,,


----------



## theexpress (Nov 17, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> say it ain't so


im afraid so......... im running low on bubble too..... i gotta whip up another batch....


----------



## poplars (Nov 17, 2011)

jeez that's not cool man gotta prevent that shit....


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 17, 2011)

poplars said:


> jeez that's not cool man gotta prevent that shit....


 I need to make some bubble too but it's just so damn labor intensive lol I wanna b lz and bho is just way easier. But they each have their own place I suppose...I gotta whip some more up my damn self thanks for the reminder!


----------



## poplars (Nov 17, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> I need to make some bubble too but it's just so damn labor intensive lol I wanna b lz and bho is just way easier. But they each have their own place I suppose...I gotta whip some more up my damn self thanks for the reminder!


that's why you gotta get yourself a washing machine... it does all the work for you. those little mini-washers are only 200 bucks, hella worth it if you ask me.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 17, 2011)

poplars said:


> that's why you gotta get yourself a washing machine... it does all the work for you. those little mini-washers are only 200 bucks, hella worth it if you ask me.


 I got the plastic paint mixer and a drill... works pretty good but I don't wanna burn out my cordless set... might just grab a 30 corded drill. And shit if I got a washing machine, it would be a full size one... u can score a cheap unused (ie: no detergents) for like 300... Then u can do bigger runs


----------



## poplars (Nov 17, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> I got the plastic paint mixer and a drill... works pretty good but I don't wanna burn out my cordless set... might just grab a 30 corded drill. And shit if I got a washing machine, it would be a full size one... u can score a cheap unused (ie: no detergents) for like 300... Then u can do bigger runs


idk man that lil washer worked great, not too big easy to move around and shit... each to his own.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 17, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> I need to make some bubble too but it's just so damn labor intensive lol I wanna b lz and bho is just way easier. But they each have their own place I suppose...I gotta whip some more up my damn self thanks for the reminder!


take turns with the egg beater or paint mixer with someone you trust.. maybe a g/f.... i donno.... also you can hang the 25 micron bag and let it drain like that so you dont have to fuck with it the whole time.....


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 18, 2011)

theexpress said:


> take turns with the egg beater or paint mixer with someone you trust.. maybe a g/f.... i donno.... also you can hang the 25 micron bag and let it drain like that so you dont have to fuck with it the whole time.....


 ha I would but the old lady has compacted discs in her back  so can't be askin much of her anymore. I havn't made any bubble in a few harvests so I've got some excitement motivation lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 19, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> ha I would but the old lady has compacted discs in her back  so can't be askin much of her anymore. I havn't made any bubble in a few harvests so I've got some excitement motivation lol


sorry to hear about your ole lady....... i just had to ditch mine of over 7 years.... i been fuckin my hand for 2 weeks but thats about to change.... i got some comeback pussy comming back, and also this chick that almost raped me a few new years back.. she work at a bank she got money... she kinda big doe.... but ill beast it up....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 19, 2011)

here's my picks tonight chi.

I'm a fan of shogun and wanderlei, but I think they are gonna lose their bouts. both by getting knocked out. hendo connects with the right, it's nighty nite. and cung le is gonna do the nasty on wanderlei. wanderlei is awesome, but just like chuck, he is past his prime. 

as far as the bowles vs california kid, I got bowles winning that one.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 19, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> here's my picks tonight chi.
> 
> I'm a fan of shogun and wanderlei, but I think they are gonna lose their bouts. both by getting knocked out. hendo connects with the right, it's nighty nite. and cung le is gonna do the nasty on wanderlei. wanderlei is awesome, but just like chuck, he is past his prime.
> 
> as far as the bowles vs california kid, I got bowles winning that one.


really, i was hoping for an old school silva beatdown, and then he'd retire.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 19, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> really, i was hoping for an old school silva beatdown, and then he'd retire.


if silva can get in close, I think he has a chance but cung le's kicks is something else. I hope it lasts 3 rounds and is a war.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 19, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> here's my picks tonight chi.
> 
> I'm a fan of shogun and wanderlei, but I think they are gonna lose their bouts. both by getting knocked out. hendo connects with the right, it's nighty nite. and cung le is gonna do the nasty on wanderlei. wanderlei is awesome, but just like chuck, he is past his prime.
> 
> as far as the bowles vs california kid, I got bowles winning that one.


 
hendo old slow ass will not land the H bomb.... the much more younger, well rounded, and talented fighter shogun will win by either submission, decission, or possible tko.... hendo can only win by k.o. and rua has a chin like he showed many times before.. esp in that jones fight were he ate some nasty knees... i agree with you on wanderlai looseing.... im not picking on the calfornia kids fight.. i hate the cali kid, and i dont know that much about bowles...

i would jump for joy if shogun stuns hendo with a big punch floors him and pounces on him to be the first one to tko hendo


----------



## theexpress (Nov 19, 2011)

but hay hendo is a beast.. that nigga will fight 300 pound men and think he can win... im still shocked at what he did to fedor.........


i will say this.... hendo has the sickest wrestling scramble when he gets rocked... my man gets hit hard and shoots in like its second nature and always gets that take down.......


----------



## theexpress (Nov 19, 2011)

i got hitman over the horror storey too


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> but hay hendo is a beast.. that nigga will fight 300 pound men and think he can win... im still shocked at what he did to fedor.........
> 
> 
> i will say this.... hendo has the sickest wrestling scramble when he gets rocked... my man gets hit hard and shoots in like its second nature and always gets that take down.......


 yup, he got rocked by both feijao and fedor in both those fights and immediately got the takedown right after both times and won both of those fights after he got rocked.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 19, 2011)

and i got dos santos against the world....... it dont matter if its the reem, lesnar, or cain again..... jds will forever be DROPPIN NIGGAZ!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i got hitman over the horror storey too


yup, I got the hitmann winning that one too


----------



## theexpress (Nov 19, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> yup, he got rocked by both feijao and fedor in both those fights and immediately got the takedown right after both times and won both of those fights after he got rocked.


and dont forget spider silva too....... silva rocked da shit outta him before he got the take down and got tapped


----------



## theexpress (Nov 19, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> yup, I got the hitmann winning that one too


lol why u gotta make the same pix i do for?? lolol hitman is super underrated....... and he has been robbed a few decissions before too....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> and i got dos santos against the world....... it dont matter if its the reem, lesnar, or cain again..... jds will forever be DROPPIN NIGGAZ!!!


I bet with frank mirs ground game, it would be a bad match-up for dos santos. and I don't think mir would make the mistake of standing and banging with dos santos. you better hope Mir don't go on a winning streak and contend for the belt


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> and dont forget spider silva too....... silva rocked da shit outta him before he got the take down and got tapped


 yup, hendo was winning the rounds and controlling silva before the tap.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 19, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I bet with frank mirs ground game, it would be a bad match-up for dos santos. and I don't think mir would make the mistake of standing and banging with dos santos. you better hope Mir don't go on a winning streak and contend for the belt


lol franks chin is no good... he will get beat down worse then carwin did it... he isnt tapping jds who trains bjj under big nog.... but i do think mir will beat big nog again.... even though i really want minotaro to win..... jds would kill mir.......... CAR CRASH STYLE!!!! high speed


----------



## theexpress (Nov 19, 2011)

im thinking mir will beat cain........ mir is more experianced, powerful, and well rounded then cain.... everything mir does is better then cain.... muay thai, bjj, strenght, experiance... ect......

carwin could beat cain too.... hopefull dana doesnt hand pick oppoents that he will smash easy like he did for his champ. run


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol franks chin is no good... he will get beat down worse then carwin did it... he isnt tapping jds who trains bjj under big nog.... but i do think mir will beat big nog again.... even though i really want minotaro to win..... jds would kill mir.......... CAR CRASH STYLE!!!! high speed


 I don't know about ground game, but JDS does have sick hands. his uppercut is a thing of beauty.....


[video=youtube;ZWcZeSZb4dE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWcZeSZb4dE[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 19, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I don't know about ground game, but JDS does have sick hands. his uppercut is a thing of beauty.....
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;ZWcZeSZb4dE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWcZeSZb4dE[/video]


there all things of beauty............ k.o. power in both hands and every punch.. hooks, uppercutts, overhands, shit i saw carwin almost get folded from a stiff ass jab..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> there all things of beauty............ k.o. power in both hands and every punch.. hooks, uppercutts, overhands, shit i saw carwin almost get folded from a stiff ass jab..


you mean like this? lol poor forrest...
[video=youtube;uWqA88T8ews]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWqA88T8ews[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 19, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you mean like this? lol poor forrest...
> [video=youtube;uWqA88T8ews]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWqA88T8ews[/video]


YEAH BUT SILVA HAD HIM HURT WAAAY BEFORE HE PAWED HIM OUT...... dont forget who jds trains with.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm thinking in time, Jon Jones is gonna move into the heavyweight division too if he doesn't trip up along the way.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 19, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm thinking in time, Jon Jones is gonna move into the heavyweight division too if he doesn't trip up along the way.


ooooh i cant wait for that day.... having him fight at 205 is has fair has havig rumble johnson fight at 170........ i cant wait for jds or carwin or anybody to get in that niggaz azz jo!!!!! i hate bones.... and i had him winning the belt before he did.. but i dont like him... IM CALLING IT RIGHT HERE... JONES DONT HAVE A CHIN.... i hope machida is elusive enough to decission him


----------



## theexpress (Nov 19, 2011)

i got ryan bader over jason brillz to...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> ooooh i cant wait for that day.... having him fight at 205 is has fair has havig rumble johnson fight at 170........ i cant wait for jds or carwin or anybody to get in that niggaz azz jo!!!!! i hate bones.... and i had him winning the belt before he did.. but i dont like him... IM CALLING IT RIGHT HERE... JONES DONT HAVE A CHIN.... i hope machida is elusive enough to decission him


lol! you right about rumble johnson, that dude is soo big! it is kinda unfair. but if he can make the weight, good on him. another big dude is maynard. he cut's a lot of weight.

can't wait to see the machida fight too. I would have rather seen the rashad fight tho.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i got ryan bader over jason brillz to...


I don't know about that bro, brillz is tough. not a fan of any of those guys though


----------



## theexpress (Nov 19, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol! you right about rumble johnson, that dude is soo big! it is kinda unfair. but if he can make the weight, good on him. another big dude is maynard. he cut's a lot of weight.
> 
> can't wait to see the machida fight too. I would have rather seen the rashad fight tho. I


rashad is a loay and prey bitch... id rather see the karate kid


----------



## theexpress (Nov 19, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I don't know about that bro, brillz is tough. not a fan of any of those guys though


brills will get ground and pounded......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm off to eat Jo! lol I was meaning to leave awhile ago but you got me occupied by chatting with you on here, I'm starving my ass off, lol. I leave you with a pic of some kali mist pulled last week.... enjoy


----------



## theexpress (Nov 19, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm off to eat Jo! lol I was meaning to leave awhile ago but you got me occupied by chatting with you on here, I'm starving my ass off, lol. I leave you with a pic of some kali mist pulled last week.... enjoy


you and your fucking sativas... looks good doggie... lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 19, 2011)

i gotta roll for a lil laterz


----------



## theexpress (Nov 19, 2011)

high has fuck off some master platnum kush.... INDOOR!!!! its been a min..... the taste off this strain is out of this world... it taste like str8 up bubba kush to me!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> high has fuck off some master platnum kush.... INDOOR!!!! its been a min..... the taste off this strain is out of this world... it taste like str8 up bubba kush to me!!!


Sounds like some dank.. I got some blue dream and silver surfer.. Trying something new for now. Cut down my Larry should be going in a jar today I got about 30 grams from her.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2011)

Everything went as planned lastnight. Proud of hendo, and especially wand. saw some nice fights though only 5-12 went the distance.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Everything went as planned lastnight. Proud of hendo, and especially wand. saw some nice fights though only 5-12 went the distance.


ok hendo handed shogun his ass for the first 2 rounds for sure........ i guess they even gave him round 1 10-8 which i dont agree with.... not 10-8........ round 5 was a 10-8 round for shogun for sure!!!! and a u.d. for hendo???!!!! wtf!!!! a u.d. i could see a split dec. ok thats one thing but a u.d.? naw..... to be real with you i didnt give hendo the first round 10-8 and i had it has a draw or a split for hendo...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Sounds like some dank.. I got some blue dream and silver surfer.. Trying something new for now. Cut down my Larry should be going in a jar today I got about 30 grams from her.


ive only had one example of bluedream i really liked....... and it was rock hard blueberry dom phen0... the rest were ok....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2011)

Hell yea. and now My panthers puttini thats ass whoopin on the Lions.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Hell yea. and now My panthers puttini thats ass whoopin on the Lions.


yeah we got san dieago todays after the packers game....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 20, 2011)

theexpress said:


> ok hendo handed shogun his ass for the first 2 rounds for sure........ i guess they even gave him round 1 10-8 which i dont agree with.... not 10-8........ round 5 was a 10-8 round for shogun for sure!!!! and a u.d. for hendo???!!!! wtf!!!! a u.d. i could see a split dec. ok thats one thing but a u.d.? naw..... to be real with you i didnt give hendo the first round 10-8 and i had it has a draw or a split for hendo...


I didn't see the judging score cards but I don't think any judges gave 10-8 rounds, I could be wrong. but the last round was definitely a 10-8 round for Rua. I think all judges gave the first 3 rounds 10-9 to hendo and the last 2 round 10-9 to Rua. 


at first I thought Rua got robbed cause all you remember is the last rounds but after watching the replays, I felt the decision was justified. was one of the most awesome fights ever. RUa got chin and a heart. and if hendo thinks he stands a chance against jones, he needs to get a bigger gas tank. but damn was he kicking Ruas ass the first 3 rounds. I bet they both are hurting big time this morning. hendo could barely walk after his fight and both their faces was fucked up! 

Cung le/silva fight was awesome too. good for silva. he busted cung's nose bigtime with that knee at the end.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I didn't see the judging score cards but I don't think any judges gave 10-8 rounds, I could be wrong. but the last round was definitely a 10-8 round for Rua. I think all judges gave the first 3 rounds 10-9 to hendo and the last 2 round 10-9 to Rua.
> 
> 
> at first I thought Rua got robbed cause all you remember is the last rounds but after watching the replays, I felt the decision was justified. was one of the most awesome fights ever. RUa got chin and a heart. and if hendo thinks he stands a chance against jones, he needs to get a bigger gas tank. but damn was he kicking Ruas ass the first 3 rounds. I bet they both are hurting big time this morning. hendo could barely walk after his fight and both their faces was fucked up!
> ...


hendo will take jones......... he just needs to k.o. him before he gASSES... i didnt see a unanimous decission last night... i saw a draw or a tight split slightly favoring hendo.... shogun took the last 2 rounds.. and he won round 5 huge.....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 20, 2011)

theexpress said:


> ive only had one example of bluedream i really liked....... and it was rock hard blueberry dom phen0... the rest were ok....


Yeah pretty fruity on this stuff.. It's some good stuff but I definately had better... I'm trying to get some SoCal master kush. Last time I had that I was in love


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 20, 2011)

theexpress said:


> hendo will take jones......... he just needs to k.o. him before he gASSES... i didnt see a unanimous decission last night... i saw a draw or a tight split slightly favoring hendo.... shogun took the last 2 rounds.. and he won round 5 huge.....


I saw a split or a draw. not a U.D. either. and I like hendo's chances at jones.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I saw a split or a draw. not a U.D. either. and I like hendo's chances at jones.


i dont like bones jones..... i dont find him super exciting like how everyone else does... i just see someone who uses there size and reach real well...... he has zero power except with his knees..... his hands arent ending anyfights... and people got him figured out now.... rampage did good has hell on tdd and deflecting the spinning elbow

jones has no chin and you heard it from chitown first.... im real good at calling shit like this.... see cain velasquez..... ect.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 20, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i dont like bones jones..... i dont find him super exciting like how everyone else does... i just see someone who uses there size and reach real well...... he has zero power except with his knees..... his hands arent ending anyfights... and people got him figured out now.... rampage did good has hell on tdd and deflecting the spinning elbow
> 
> jones has no chin and you heard it from chitown first.... im real good at calling shit like this.... see cain velasquez..... ect.


lol! the Cain fight was the first time you got it right! lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 20, 2011)

Dana White and the crew should really subscribe to this thread and see what's up. lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol! the Cain fight was the first time you got it right! lol


shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit....... i was right about lesnar not having a chin..... before the carwin fight....... ima be right about jones chin...... i called frank mir out on his chin years ago........ and vera proved me right.... im good at this.... and dana white can suck my nutts......


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2011)

only problem i see from machida is his chin aint all that too... nor is sugar in the booty rashads


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 20, 2011)

theexpress said:


> .... and dana white can suck my nutts......


dana wanted cain as his champ, lol. he's not feeling it with Dos Santos.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 20, 2011)

theexpress said:


> only problem i see from machida is his chin aint all that too... nor is sugar in the booty rashads


story goes rashad used to own jones in training


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> dana wanted cain as his champ, lol. he's not feeling it with Dos Santos.


he felt the same way about brock when cain took the belt from him....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> story goes rashad used to own jones in training


rashad better sneak in a huge punch on the feet... i dont see him outwrestling jones.... jones is div 1 elite..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 20, 2011)

theexpress said:


> he felt the same way about brock when cain took the belt from him....


lol! true..

the heavyweight division needs a true champion, one that holds the belt for awhile. time will tell if Dos Santos is that guy. 

I wanna see brock and the 'reem going at it all juiced up at 265+ lbs. that would be a gnarly fight


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol! true..
> 
> the heavyweight division needs a true champion, one that holds the belt for awhile. time will tell if Dos Santos is that guy.
> 
> I wanna see brock and the 'reem going at it all juiced up at 265+ lbs. that would be a gnarly fight


jds is that guy...... he is light years ahead of anybody in h.w. in standup...... he has a solid chin.... and has laid waste to the divisions most solid grapplers.. wether being high ranking bjj black belts, elite strikers, or elite colliget wrestlers.... i seen this comming over 18 months ago.. and dana white is a bitch for not giving jds the shot at the beslt after the cocop fight cuzz before that he k.o. werdum, and hurricane..


----------



## Wolverine97 (Nov 20, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Hell yea. and now My panthers puttini thats ass whoopin on the Lions.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


>


lol, i got the sad face now. we play good as fucc. can never win.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2011)

da bearzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Wolverine97 (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm more of a college football fan, but it's nice to see the Lions playing decently for once.

Go Blue! Beat Ohio!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> I'm more of a college football fan, but it's nice to see the Lions playing decently for once.
> 
> Go Blue! Beat Ohio!


i'm more of a college football fan too. Carolina Gamecocks!


----------



## Wolverine97 (Nov 20, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i'm more of a college football fan too. Carolina Gamecocks!


Just so long as you aren't a buckeye... cooler poopers.


----------



## Capitalnuk (Nov 20, 2011)

Where's the pics


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 20, 2011)

Capitalnuk said:


> Where's the pics


...................


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2011)

my x-mas gift? awww my lil polynesian friend... you shouldnt have...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2011)

another day at work............/....... fucking kill me!!!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 21, 2011)

theexpress said:


> another day at work............/....... fucking kill me!!!!!


Lol that's life man. Glad I got today n tomorrow off.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lol that's life man. Glad I got today n tomorrow off.


3 days down 3 more to go.... then finally A day off


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 21, 2011)

So u working the day after thanksgiving?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> So u working the day after thanksgiving?


all i got is friday off.... and today cuzz i called in sick lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 22, 2011)

Damn man they slaving u. Gotta get that paper. Income tax right around the corner.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 22, 2011)

theexpress said:


> all i got is friday off.... and today cuzz i called in sick lol


damn man i figured you would be off for the holidays, hope everything good in thi on the holidays. i feel bad cuz yall boys NY or CHI eat like we do down in the Carolinas.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2011)

im ready for some big changes....... i need to roll the fuck outta this area to a whole new area far the fuck away from this area...... how far will 20k take me in cali? i wanna just grow bud for a living sooo bad!!!!!!!!!!!! im not the kind of person who wants to wake up and go to work everyday.... id rather just do wtf i want in life and not worry about shit...... even if its getting baked all day and tending to my garden... thats all i want outta life, im a simple man.... all i need is like a 1500 sq. foot warehouse and 30k watts of hps.... that would start me out nice


----------



## poplars (Nov 22, 2011)

20k... depends. 1/4th of that should cover your moving costs dependoing on how much shit you're bringin w/ you.... plus initial deposite on a place with some land in the country somewhere.
another 1/4th of that is all you need to start a major commercial medical outdoor, the people you befriend, scripted people you get scripts from to grow from you, and the place you pick to grow all matter a lot at this point....

the only real way to survive in cali growing weed is to atleast have most of the grow seasons rent payed for...which I think another 1/4th of that should cover.... then your last 1/4th is for food and extra bs.


so yeah, you're cutting it close... you neeed to be sure you know people who can move pounds and easily, cash in hand type bs. this does exist but I do not know the people directly.

pretty much it's a big risk. you'll likely only get 1500 for good grade organic outdoor, but if you have high yeilding plants and lots of them, 50+, you cover your costs pretty decently. you'd have 

to have an accountant or some shit tho, I'm not a very good one 


big edit:::

if you want to grow indoor bud at that scale like that I don't really think it's posible with 20k... I think you'd be better off doing a commercial outdoor with that money... but like I said you need to know the right people.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2011)

poplars said:


> 20k... depends. 1/4th of that should cover your moving costs dependoing on how much shit you're bringin w/ you.... plus initial deposite on a place with some land in the country somewhere.
> another 1/4th of that is all you need to start a major commercial medical outdoor, the people you befriend, scripted people you get scripts from to grow from you, and the place you pick to grow all matter a lot at this point....
> 
> the only real way to survive in cali growing weed is to atleast have most of the grow seasons rent payed for...which I think another 1/4th of that should cover.... then your last 1/4th is for food and extra bs.
> ...


lol i have the people to buy the bud at a good rate.... prolly like 3k for a p of good out door.... atleast 2800 outside cali for more then a couple at a time


----------



## poplars (Nov 22, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol i have the people to buy the bud at a good rate.... prolly like 3k for a p of good out door.... atleast 2800 outside cali for more then a couple at a time


yeah but you're gonna be takin some big risks to get those numbers bro.....I know how it is.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah but you're gonna be takin some big risks to get those numbers bro.....I know how it is.


its not a risk on my part so much


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 22, 2011)

risk vs reward....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 22, 2011)

theexpress said:


> im ready for some big changes....... i need to roll the fuck outta this area to a whole new area far the fuck away from this area...... how far will 20k take me in cali? i wanna just grow bud for a living sooo bad!!!!!!!!!!!! im not the kind of person who wants to wake up and go to work everyday.... id rather just do wtf i want in life and not worry about shit...... even if its getting baked all day and tending to my garden... thats all i want outta life, im a simple man.... all i need is like a 1500 sq. foot warehouse and 30k watts of hps.... that would start me out nice


why not hawai'i?... or you think yo bustah ass hustle can't cut it over here it's okay,Ole Uncle Doc over here can help you get you off your feet.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> why not hawai'i?... or you think yo bustah ass hustle can't cut it over here it's okay,Ole Uncle Doc over here can help you get you off your feet.


all im sure of is its time for a change


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2011)

happy early thanksgiving to everybody


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanksgivung is the only day I don't mind being fat,drunk and high


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Thanksgivung is the only day I don't mind being fat,drunk and high


im like diss everyday...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 23, 2011)

theexpress said:


> im like diss everyday...


I usually drink on occasions and I meant being fat by eating everything. A bunch of Stuff. You know how a turkey table Is filled not like your everyday dinner table...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2011)

i dont drink has much has i used to... not unless i go out and i dont go out has much anymore..


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2011)

were gonna hit 200k views soon too..... thats whats up... thanx for stopping by everyone


----------



## poplars (Nov 23, 2011)

hell yeah, 200k views, whats up.


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 23, 2011)

yooooooo! wtf is up?!?! been a lil while i think...hows erryone doin...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2011)

rastadred22 said:


> yooooooo! wtf is up?!?! been a lil while i think...hows erryone doin...


still alive rastamon


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 23, 2011)

rastadred22 said:


> yooooooo! wtf is up?!?! been a lil while i think...hows erryone doin...


Lol, u think?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 23, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i dont drink has much has i used to... not unless i go out and i dont go out has much anymore..


but your still fat though, huh. lol


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 23, 2011)

theexpress said:


> still alive rastamon


ya mon kno dat!! lol still here...just gotta get my ballast wired and im up and runnin again....been stupid busy with the tourist season



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, u think?


 lofl yea man i think so...lol hopefully b bac round alot more!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> but your still fat though, huh. lol


i was depressed lately so now im down to around 250...... 10 more pounds and ill be were i need to be


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2011)

i just wanna express my love and respect to anyone following this thread ...... god bless you all... i wish nothing but the best for yall !!!!!!!! one day we will all get to meet each other in that big garden in the sky.... ill catch yall from work in a few hours.... happy holidays from the ghetto ass motha fukker from da chi


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 23, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i just wanna express my love and respect to anyone following this thread ...... god bless you all... i wish nothing but the best for yall !!!!!!!! one day we will all get to meet each other in that big garden in the sky.... ill catch yall from work in a few hours.... happy holidays from the ghetto ass motha fukker from da chi


Likewise bro.. Have a good one everyone. Stuck at work for the next 7 hours


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 23, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i just wanna express my love and respect to anyone following this thread ...... god bless you all... i wish nothing but the best for yall !!!!!!!! one day we will all get to meet each other in that big garden in the sky.... ill catch yall from work in a few hours.... happy holidays from the ghetto ass motha fukker from da chi


 aww someone catchin the holiday spirit. same goes out t you all, my net niggas .


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> aww someone catchin the holiday spirit. same goes out t you all, my net niggas .



you already know.......


----------



## Penyajo (Nov 23, 2011)

Whats good guys. Just figured I would stop by and wish you all a Happy Thanks Giving. Hope you guys are planning on partying it up tonight. STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2011)

Penyajo said:


> Whats good guys. Just figured I would stop by and wish you all a Happy Thanks Giving. Hope you guys are planning on partying it up tonight. STAY HIGH!!!


i will be smokihng right when i get off work!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 23, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i will be smoking right when i get off work!


ya man, get outta that depression. you're making me sad here. I'll take a extra hit for you my man, stay high!!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya man, get outta that depression. you're making me sad here. I'll take a extra hit for you my man


im almost outta it..... gotta ask god to help me change the things i can, and accept the things i cant


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2011)

sometimes i wish i could meet u fukks man.. see who's behind the keyboard....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 23, 2011)

same here bout most ppl i fucks wit on here. some id rather not, some ppl i could only see me typin to , never chillin,


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> same here bout most ppl i fucks wit on here. some id rather not, some ppl i could only see me typin to , never chillin,


man we could snort rails all night!!!!!!!!!!! and then drink hard liq. to come down.....


----------



## poplars (Nov 23, 2011)

theexpress said:


> sometimes i wish i could meet u fukks man.. see who's behind the keyboard....


if shit goes right that will probably be a reality. hope you can pull it off bro I have high hopes in you.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2011)

man i just had a revalation...... no joke..... im now thinking everything happends for a reason......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 23, 2011)

theexpress said:


> man i just had a revalation...... no joke..... im now thinking everything happends for a reason......


you gonna keep it a secret? what's up. I'm curious.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you gonna keep it a secret? what's up. I'm curious.


dude right now i cant even put it into words... i now know everything happends for a reason..... and someone up above is looking out for me even though i was a total peace of shit for a human being not too long ago... i just had a man pray for me.... and he told me that he knew he was supposed to talk to me today.... super weird......... i was talking with buddy and this other guy who is a reg at my hotel basicly lives here.... and we had a very good convo for like 3 hours that felt like 20 min....... theres alot more that im leaving out cuzz its hard to put in words but im no longer depressed... i feel hopefull and there is something i am ment to do in this world.........


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2011)

theexpress said:


> dude right now i cant even put it into words... i now know everything happends for a reason..... and someone up above is looking out for me even though i was a total peace of shit for a human being not too long ago... i just had a man pray for me.... and he told me that he knew he was supposed to talk to me today.... super weird......... i was talking with buddy and this other guy who is a reg at my hotel basicly lives here.... and we had a very good convo for like 3 hours that felt like 20 min....... theres alot more that im leaving out cuzz its hard to put in words but im no longer depressed... i feel hopefull and there is something i am ment to do in this world.........


no more distractions......


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2011)

right now man i feel blessed and thankfull for everything..., for my life family, for having yall has friends


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 23, 2011)

theexpress said:


> right now man i feel blessed and thankfull for everything..., for my life family, for having yall has friends


That's real right there homie..


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2011)

and i cant wait to go home and smoke a fatty pipe of bubblehash


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 23, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> same here bout most ppl i fucks wit on here. some id rather not, some ppl i could only see me typin to , never chillin,


For real but even everyone u meet still go. Some shade to them take it from me. I met a couple people on here 1 is Mia the other man well y'all know the story to that... But I can see myself chilling with a bunch of y'all.. I know doc ,trub and chi would be like my everyday people pop would be like a out of town visit..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 23, 2011)

theexpress said:


> and i cant wait to go home and smoke a fatty pipe of bubblehash


Shit I can't wait to go home to smoke period lmao..


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> For real but even everyone u meet still go. Some shade to them take it from me. I met a couple people on here 1 is Mia the other man well y'all know the story to that... But I can see myself chilling with a bunch of y'all.. I know doc ,trub and chi would be like my everyday people pop would be like a out of town visit..


we need to have proper smokeout at the meeting room of my hotel


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 23, 2011)

theexpress said:


> we need to have proper smokeout at the meeting room of my hotel


Everyone bring some of there best personal smoke and smoke out

sk all day... till our eyes bleed and we can move...


----------



## poplars (Nov 23, 2011)

theexpress said:


> dude right now i cant even put it into words... i now know everything happends for a reason..... and someone up above is looking out for me even though i was a total peace of shit for a human being not too long ago... i just had a man pray for me.... and he told me that he knew he was supposed to talk to me today.... super weird......... i was talking with buddy and this other guy who is a reg at my hotel basicly lives here.... and we had a very good convo for like 3 hours that felt like 20 min....... theres alot more that im leaving out cuzz its hard to put in words but im no longer depressed... i feel hopefull and there is something i am ment to do in this world.........


 fuck yeah bro.... when you open a door...many more reveal . . . . this is epic... I feel like this spot on RIU is glowing with good vibes right now... fuck yeah.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 23, 2011)

what up chi? bout to whip that hash up tomorrow night I think.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> what up chi? bout to whip that hash up tomorrow night I think.


god bless..... i only wish a few more of the guys could be here.... like howak ditty and a few... i miss yall come back to da spot...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2011)

wow so this hot ass lil blond chick i work with came in to relave me of my shift... she about to be 21... i was feeling like da mac so i was like whats up tommorow when you come threw to take my shift you wanna play some cards while you working cuzz she works night audit and itas dead at the hotel... she was all about it!!!!! she happily said yes then invited me to go to her 21 birthday party.... well see what happends....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2011)

poplars said:


> fuck yeah bro.... when you open a door...many more reveal . . . . this is epic... I feel like this spot on RIU is glowing with good vibes right now... fuck yeah.


TALL good vibes on here.... im glad i got to be apart of this....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 24, 2011)

damn im high off this tahoe og...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 24, 2011)

damn my outdoor came out soo much better then my partners... his is a lil more denser on some strains but his came out dark has fuck looking like outside bud!!! everybody is saying my sourkush, tahoe og, and violator kush were waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better.. and i agree.. thats what happends when someone who grows for profit and dont smoke himself grows


----------



## theexpress (Nov 24, 2011)

now i feast...... you guys enjoy this day.. i will shoot the shit with yall from work jo...... but i gotta smash like 2 plates first!


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 24, 2011)

damn I ate a ton of food today and didn't buy any ice...lol tomorrow I promise to get off my ass and stir this shit up.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 25, 2011)

damn i always heard about the emerald triangle... but siskiyou county is getting down nasty on the outdoor grows!!!! holly shit !!!

http://www.krcrtv.com/news/29316298/detail.html


----------



## theexpress (Nov 25, 2011)

http://www.ktvl.com/articles/marijuana-1191647-siskiyou-county.html


----------



## theexpress (Nov 25, 2011)

http://www.redding.com/news/2011/nov/21/six-arrested-alleged-marijuana-processing-facility/


----------



## poplars (Nov 25, 2011)

wowow chitown I never thought I'd see the day I'd see you linking KTVL.... epic....


ah north fork salmon...that's down river...different kinds of growers down there.... us valley folk can't hide so much weed like they can.


----------



## poplars (Nov 25, 2011)

theexpress said:


> http://www.ktvl.com/articles/marijuana-1191647-siskiyou-county.html


ahh yeah I remember that shit the year it happened..


----------



## theexpress (Nov 25, 2011)

poplars said:


> ahh yeah I remember that shit the year it happened..


what i wouldnt give right now for a couple acres in norcal with a 99 plant rec.....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2iiyYFxS5c&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Nov 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EcKZx98phlM&feature=related


----------



## poplars (Nov 25, 2011)

theexpress said:


> what i wouldnt give right now for a couple acres in norcal with a 99 plant rec.....


gotta be safe if you're growin in open valleys... best not to go over 75 plants....


the people who grew that lived in deep hidden valleys down river.. where you're hikin up and down steep hills tendin to yoru plants hah.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Nov 25, 2011)

Poplars... Havent been on for a while. 



How did your season go this year? I remember quite a while ago you telling me you might not grow this season due to school, just curious how it all panned out. Man it seems like only yesterday you were cropping out last years grow. How the time fly's..


----------



## poplars (Nov 26, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Poplars... Havent been on for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> How did your season go this year? I remember quite a while ago you telling me you might not grow this season due to school, just curious how it all panned out. Man it seems like only yesterday you were cropping out last years grow. How the time fly's..


lolol DAMN I haven't talked about going to school in well over a year... that shit is nonsense I'm good on college 


had a great year... let me quote from when I posted the types of dry organic bud I got 



poplars said:


> dry pics as promised
> 
> midnight:
> 
> ...



short gdp pheno purple kush:


----------



## theexpress (Nov 26, 2011)

talked to my pops today for the first time in a looong time...... i gotta call him more often man but its hard sometimes..... fucked up history...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 26, 2011)

i suck at stayin close to people iu should. My pops died when i was eight. But ppl like mr G'moms 
N pops i never call em, only on holidays. i think i might work on that.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 26, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i suck at stayin close to people iu should. My pops died when i was eight. But ppl like mr G'moms
> N pops i never call em, only on holidays. i think i might work on that.


my dad tried to kill my mom.... shot her in the ear back in 91 when i was like 6-7..... we lived in a domestic abuse shelter on the south side of chicago in at the time what was the worst hood in the city.... soo its weird for me...... its like i feel im choosing over my moms when i talk to my pops... my life is anything but normal... not to sound stuck up or w/e but if anybody deserves there dreams to come true i gotta be somewere on that list... and the truth is if you dont help yourself noone will.. i gotta look out for me and take control of my own life...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 26, 2011)

theexpress said:


> not to sound stuck up or w/e but if anybody deserves there dreams to come true i gotta be somewere on that list... and the truth is if you dont help yourself noone will.. i gotta look out for me and take control of my own life...


I feel you, i feel the same way. but you cant live in the past that shit'll fucc you up. And you can't sit around expecting a miracle to happen and pull you out of a hole of depression, dreams are dreams them shits don't come true, Life is what you make it You just gotta plan and execute. proper preparation prevent poor performance an all that. and as far as your father, i ain't saying forgive him, but it's the past and you get one father and your grown now and youve been in long term relationships n shit, so you know shit can get hectic( not saying it should) it ain't too much affecting you now. And aint no question looking out for yourself is a priority, I live life me first with my loved ones at a close second. 
I realized that a long time ago cuz. 
Everybody gotta do what they gotta do


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 26, 2011)

damn i aint realize i type that much. must be the weed.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 26, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I feel you, i feel the same way. but you cant live in the past that shit'll fucc you up. And you can't sit around expecting a miracle to happen and pull you out of a hole of depression, dreams are dreams them shits don't come true, Life is what you make it You just gotta plan and execute. proper preparation prevent poor performance an all that. and as far as your father, i ain't saying forgive him, but it's the past and you get one father and your grown now and youve been in long term relationships n shit, so you know shit can get hectic( not saying it should) it ain't too much affecting you now. And aint no question looking out for yourself is a priority, I live life me first with my loved ones at a close second.
> I realized that a long time ago cuz.
> Everybody gotta do what they gotta do




............... EVERYBODY DO GOTTA DO WHAT THEY GOTTA DO....thats for damn sure...


----------



## poplars (Nov 26, 2011)

good messages in this thread as usual.... munchin on some hash fudge...yum.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 26, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> damn i aint realize i type that much. must be the weed.


lol!  some good weed brah.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Nov 26, 2011)

theexpress said:


> ............... EVERYBODY DO GOTTA DO WHAT THEY GOTTA DO....thats for damn sure...


Whatever it is that you want to do, whatever goals you have, you should write them down and put it on your bathroom mirror. That way you look at it every night before you sleep and every morning when you wake up, your subconscious works in strange ways. But you gotta have the goals to begin with. Good luck with everything.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 26, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Whatever it is that you want to do, whatever goals you have, you should write them down and put it on your bathroom mirror. That way you look at it every night before you sleep and every morning when you wake up, your subconscious works in strange ways. But you gotta have the goals to begin with. Good luck with everything.


solid idea, but chitown don't got a mirror, he'd scare the shit outta himself if he did 


NAW we all know chitown is better looking then me though.... even my own momma thinks so...


----------



## Michael Phelps (Nov 26, 2011)

theexpress said:


> my life is anything but normal... not to sound stuck up or w/e but if anybody deserves there dreams to come true i gotta be somewere on that list... and the truth is if you dont help yourself noone will.. i gotta look out for me and take control of my own life...


The most influential thing ive read all day! Couldnt have said it better myself ! Thanks for bringing my spirit's up bro! 


It took me a long time to learn that i had to stop living my life for others, doing that will in the end cause you to be everything but happy, and in a lot of ways i feel it can cause a lot of resentment towards those you love. You spend so much time trying to please those around and by the end of the day nothing you do will ever be good enough for those you try so hard to please. 


Not saying it's not good to focus on those you love, just very important to make sure you focus on numero uno from time to time. 




theexpress said:


> i gotta look out for me and take control of my own life...


I have a similar slogan i say anytime im down and out... "This is my life and i run this shit!" 


To be honest it's helped me TREMENDOUSLY through the thick and thing.. Just be sure to keep reminding yourself buddy... Your dreams deserve to come true!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Nov 26, 2011)

poplars said:


> lolol DAMN I haven't talked about going to school in well over a year... that shit is nonsense I'm good on college
> 
> 
> had a great year... let me quote from when I posted the types of dry organic bud I got
> ...


Yeah it's def been quite a while since ive been on here, just been working out some stuff in my life... Didnt realize it had been a fucking year haha. I came to the same conclusion with college though, def good, happy it's available, but overall not something thats for me.

Damn pops! Those all look Sooo FIRE! Great job buddy, you killed it!


I swear if i dont ever get to smoke the REAL sour kush im going to blow my brains out, seriously! This has been on the top of my want to smoke/grow list since i first started watching the this thread WAY back when... Now i see all these seed banks advertising "Sour Kush" and all i can think to myself is that shit's wakk. No way it has anything on chitown's love..


----------



## poplars (Nov 26, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Yeah it's def been quite a while since ive been on here, just been working out some stuff in my life... Didnt realize it had been a fucking year haha. I came to the same conclusion with college though, def good, happy it's available, but overall not something thats for me.
> 
> Damn pops! Those all look Sooo FIRE! Great job buddy, you killed it!
> 
> ...



man I want to make that happen for you somehow... I wish meeting people from on here wasn't so sketch or I'd smoke you out one day ya know... maybe we can work out getting you some seeds since you've been watchin this for so damn long... idk.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 26, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Whatever it is that you want to do, whatever goals you have, you should write them down and put it on your bathroom mirror. That way you look at it every night before you sleep and every morning when you wake up, your subconscious works in strange ways. But you gotta have the goals to begin with. Good luck with everything.


i have no other place to go but up.........


----------



## theexpress (Nov 26, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> The most influential thing ive read all day! Couldnt have said it better myself ! Thanks for bringing my spirit's up bro!
> 
> 
> It took me a long time to learn that i had to stop living my life for others, doing that will in the end cause you to be everything but happy, and in a lot of ways i feel it can cause a lot of resentment towards those you love. You spend so much time trying to please those around and by the end of the day nothing you do will ever be good enough for those you try so hard to please.
> ...


 
i see you mikey!!!!!! glad ur back! thanx


----------



## Michael Phelps (Nov 26, 2011)

Check this out guys..


Just scored some hard to get super fire genetics.. 

OG Ghost Train haze







It's Ghost OG(thought to be the original O.G. Cut)x Arcata trainwreck x Neville's Haze


Tested at 26% last year at the Denver Cannabis Cup.. 


Got 6 regular seeds, am just planning on growing them all out, fucking the best 2, then searching for a 20%+ pheno...


----------



## Michael Phelps (Nov 26, 2011)

poplars said:


> man I want to make that happen for you somehow... I wish meeting people from on here wasn't so sketch or I'd smoke you out one day ya know... maybe we can work out getting you some seeds since you've been watchin this for so damn long... idk.


Yeah man i def hear ya.. Meeting people from this site could be sketchy no doubt, wouldnt trust 99% of the people here... Although there are def a few of you i think id be alright with IE You, Chi, and some of the others ive been talking to for a couple years now..

Woo, would love some seeds! Maybe someday, not in any rush or anything.. I figure the universe will present itself to me as it see's fit. 



After i grow that ghost train haze out for seeds id def be willing to send some seeds to you guys as well... That being if you decided you wanted a dank sativa for your garden, i know you guys are all indica fiends haha.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Nov 26, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i see you mikey!!!!!! glad ur back! thanx


Glad to be back buddy!


----------



## poplars (Nov 26, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Check this out guys..
> 
> 
> Just scored some hard to get super fire genetics..
> ...


man a strain that nice,, I will seriously lose respect for you if you don't save a male of that and keep seeds ;

but you said fucking the best 2 so I assume that means you're gonna make seeds... good shit bro.

I could give a fuck about thc percentages and b s.... I want to go back to the days where we just said this shit is fuckin killer and does this... or that... ya know? fuck these percentages.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 26, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Check this out guys..
> 
> 
> Just scored some hard to get super fire genetics..
> ...




that shit is da bomb


----------



## Michael Phelps (Nov 26, 2011)

poplars said:


> man a strain that nice,, I will seriously lose respect for you if you don't save a male of that and keep seeds ;
> 
> but you said fucking the best 2 so I assume that means you're gonna make seeds... good shit bro.
> 
> I could give a fuck about thc percentages and b s.... I want to go back to the days where we just said this shit is fuckin killer and does this... or that... ya know? fuck these percentages.


Haha i dont blame you. Id kick myself in the balls if i didnt make any seeds haha. 

But no, lots and lots of seeds 



Yeah im sure being in Norcal % is all you hear about these days.. Probably get's old. Was just using that as a reference for potency i guess.. 


Either way, def be sure to send you some seeds once all is said and done if you'd like.. Probably wont be for a while but ill make sure to keep it in mind


----------



## Michael Phelps (Nov 26, 2011)

theexpress said:


> that shit is da bomb


Atleast that's what im hopping for haha.


----------



## poplars (Nov 26, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Haha i dont blame you. Id kick myself in the balls if i didnt make any seeds haha.
> 
> But no, lots and lots of seeds
> 
> ...


 as a breeder I truly feel that percentages will distract from the content of the cannabis that truly gives you complexity to the high... for all we know sour kush may not even test all that great... maybe there's something else in it that gives it it's magic???

never know...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 26, 2011)

poplars said:


> as a breeder I truly feel that percentages will distract from the content of the cannabis that truly gives you complexity to the high... for all we know sour kush may not even test all that great... maybe there's something else in it that gives it it's magic???
> 
> never know...


yeah i sprinkle high grade crack on it... lol you wnna talk about full melt! lol


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 26, 2011)

Stirred up a bunch. Drying still but I'm guessing there's about 3-4g there total. I used up about half my trim so I'm gonna be stirring up some more tomorrow. The Pineapple 73u came out the best...makes some great bubble.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> View attachment 1907118View attachment 1907117
> Stirred up a bunch. Drying still but I'm guessing there's about 3-4g there total. I used up about half my trim so I'm gonna be stirring up some more tomorrow. The Pineapple 73u came out the best...makes some great bubble.


i agree on the pe being best... least green...


----------



## Michael Phelps (Nov 27, 2011)

poplars said:


> as a breeder I truly feel that percentages will distract from the content of the cannabis that truly gives you complexity to the high... for all we know sour kush may not even test all that great... maybe there's something else in it that gives it it's magic???
> 
> never know...


I think you could real be on to something there pops.. I Was actually just reading that a Blackberry Kush Plant tested at the 25-26% area and from what the person said it wasnt stoney at all, infact they said it was very absent of anything that they felt was good..


----------



## Michael Phelps (Nov 27, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> View attachment 1907118View attachment 1907117
> Stirred up a bunch. Drying still but I'm guessing there's about 3-4g there total. I used up about half my trim so I'm gonna be stirring up some more tomorrow. The Pineapple 73u came out the best...makes some great bubble.



Word up, i def love me some bubble! 


I agree, he Pineapple 73u def came out the best, im sure the others will all still smoke great though.. Ever thought about making any oil?


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 27, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Word up, i def love me some bubble!
> 
> 
> I agree, he Pineapple 73u def came out the best, im sure the others will all still smoke great though.. Ever thought about making any oil?


 Yeah, I make oil too but it just tears my lungs up so I don't smoke it much. I love the stuff it just wrecks me lol I swear though if I smoke more then 1 dab I start getting wheezy sounding shit in my lungs...But I can sit around and smoke 10 bowls and be fine. Has to be the selective extraction is missing something that is helping to keep me clear! They have proved it can have a dialing effect on the bronchial tubes, so maybe the oil missed this(these) cannabinoid(s)? idk, just rambling now lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 27, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Yeah, I make oil too but it just tears my lungs up so I don't smoke it much. I love the stuff it just wrecks me lol I swear though if I smoke more then 1 dab I start getting wheezy sounding shit in my lungs...But I can sit around and smoke 10 bowls and be fine. Has to be the selective extraction is missing something that is helping to keep me clear! They have proved it can have a dialing effect on the bronchial tubes, so maybe the oil missed this(these) cannabinoid(s)? idk, just rambling now lol


Good game yesterday sg, i know it feels good to take down a rival.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Nov 27, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Good game yesterday sg, i know it feels good to take down a rival.


Hell yeah it does! Go Blue! 

It's officially been 700 and some-odd days now since OSU beat Michigan, since their vacated season... w00t!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 27, 2011)

yea we beat clemson lastnight for the 3rd time in a row for the first time ever.


----------



## poplars (Nov 27, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> I think you could real be on to something there pops.. I Was actually just reading that a Blackberry Kush Plant tested at the 25-26% area and from what the person said it wasnt stoney at all, infact they said it was very absent of anything that they felt was good..


yep... people get lost in this percentage bullshit and forget wtf they were truly breeding this plant for...they think they're breeding for good high, but they're only breeding for a number...that's it.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2011)

maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan i fucking love this god damn tahoe og kush from caliconnection......


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 28, 2011)

theexpress said:


> maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan i fucking love this god damn tahoe og kush from caliconnection......


 damn spokesman, should I go order it? lol


----------



## poplars (Nov 28, 2011)

theexpress said:


> maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan i fucking love this god damn tahoe og kush from caliconnection......


send me some seeds of that bro...you got me interested.................... hop on the IRC in like an hour bro (makin dinner)


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> damn spokesman, should I go order it? lol


its chitown approved................ its up there with the sk...... but in its own way..... best hybrid ever atleast a.t.m.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2011)

poplars said:


> send me some seeds of that bro...you got me interested.................... hop on the IRC in like an hour bro (makin dinner)


 
dude i should have gatherd pollin from the male to hit the sk with!!!!! coulda called that shit chitown's holy grail kush..........


----------



## poplars (Nov 28, 2011)

theexpress said:


> dude i should have gatherd pollin from the male to hit the sk with!!!!! coulda called that shit chitown's holy grail kush..........


yeah I'm really likin the idea of that now because most of these kushes we got flowin around cali kinda piss me off.... they don't do the trick... and a sk crossed with a good kush, would be what I would consider weed I could sell for 200 an oz and be PROUD of it..... that's some guaranteed business right there....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 28, 2011)

lmmfao @ the name. how bout "the shit"


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lmmfao @ the name. how bout "the shit"


naw.... it will be holy grail kush............ ;plol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah I'm really likin the idea of that now because most of these kushes we got flowin around cali kinda piss me off.... they don't do the trick... and a sk crossed with a good kush, would be what I would consider weed I could sell for 200 an oz and be PROUD of it..... that's some guaranteed business right there....


lol my lil hommie dien to get 200 an oz..............


----------



## poplars (Nov 28, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol my lil hommie dien to get 200 an oz..............


gotta stand out in this mess of generalized kushes and sativa hybrids.... besides Im thinkin for the future when weeds legalized...gotta be able to keep my bottom line 

hop on that irc son


----------



## Wolverine97 (Nov 28, 2011)

theexpress said:


> maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan i fucking love this god damn tahoe og kush from caliconnection......


CC gear is awesome. I just finished some Jedi Kush and Larry OG that are stellar, the larry especially. Tastes like smoking a lemon scented christmas tree. Just started some Tahoe and Pre98 Bubba...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 28, 2011)

theexpress said:


> its chitown approved................ its up there with the sk...... but in its own way..... best hybrid ever atleast a.t.m.


 All I can say is I told u


----------



## theexpress (Nov 29, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> All I can say is I told u


i have like a half gram nugget left of the sk i have been saving...... its been curing for like a month!!!! i think ima smoke it tommorow


----------



## poplars (Nov 29, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i have like a half gram nugget left of the sk i have been saving...... its been curing for like a month!!!! i think ima smoke it tommorow


dang bro wwtf is wrong wiith this picture, i end up with way more sk than you this time of year.... you need to move over here so that can change


----------



## poplars (Nov 29, 2011)

damn those fuckin tahoe og kush seeds are too expensive to even think about buying.... hope one of you guys get some seeds to send to me .... I'll obviously be able to return the favor with one of my own strains....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 29, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol my lil hommie dien to get 200 an oz..............


Lol, id never sell 200 an Oz. only to my fam. and thats 2 ppl, and even for them it's 250.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 29, 2011)

poplars said:


> damn those fuckin tahoe og kush seeds are too expensive to even think about buying.... hope one of you guys get some seeds to send to me .... I'll obviously be able to return the favor with one of my own strains....


 i'm about to breed my f4's of my Lush. Its Og Kush x (Lemon Larry OG x Chem D). Its not CC but the originals from elite i already have my male and female selected. there will be pics soon of the M and F. Or you can go back in my Journal and see how frosty seh can get. I'm growing out the f3's now. i actually have two fem's i want to get my male on. a nice thick stocky funky indica and a lanky sweet sativa looking girl. all the others showed sex and are flowering at around a week and she just showed sex.


----------



## poplars (Nov 29, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i'm about to breed my f4's of my Lush. Its Og Kush x (Lemon Larry OG x Chem D). Its not CC but the originals from elite i already have my male and female selected. there will be pics soon of the M and F. Or you can go back in my Journal and see how frosty seh can get. I'm growing out the f3's now. i actually have two fem's i want to get my male on. a nice thick stocky funky indica and a lanky sweet sativa looking girl. all the others showed sex and are flowering at around a week and she just showed sex.



hmmmm ya know that may be something I'm interested in... I just need a strain I can sell that is super potent like sour kush that I like to smoke but can sell at the same time ya know? that strain sounds like the right deal... 


whats the high like?? general smoke report like smell and such?


----------



## poplars (Nov 29, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, id never sell 200 an Oz. only to my fam. and thats 2 ppl, and even for them it's 250.


lol what can I say in cali when you got tons of growers you have to find a way to stand out... high quality outdoor organic at 200 an oz is hard to ignore .


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 29, 2011)

I got a Tahoe male I'm hoping my other is fem. ItS on with tho pollen on errything I got...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2011)

im sooo high off sourkush..... not even 2 cups of coffee can bring me back.....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, id never sell 200 an Oz. only to my fam. and thats 2 ppl, and even for them it's 250.


were not from northern california aka one of the outdoor growing meccas of usa... im sure there is tons of outdoor shit out there


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I got a Tahoe male I'm hoping my other is fem. ItS on with tho pollen on errything I got...


i got 5 tahoe beans left..... i got some cataract kush i would like to pop too... and for sure them sour og's also!! 

im trying to get my hands on some clone only strains from cali.... louie the x111 is up there!!!!! obama og, the indica skywalker og,.... a couple other new things.... i wanna grab some alien gear to


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i got 5 tahoe beans left..... i got some cataract kush i would like to pop too... and for sure them sour og's also!!
> 
> im trying to get my hands on some clone only strains from cali.... louie the x111 is up there!!!!! obama og, the indica skywalker og,.... a couple other new things.... i wanna grab some alien gear to


 Yeah I've been talking to a boy for some louie13 clones and abusive og


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah I've been talking to a boy for some louie13 clones and abusive og


i cant find too much on the cataract kush you ever run her?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i cant find too much on the cataract kush you ever run her?


Yep. Very indi liked the la con. Fire )...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yep. Very indi liked the la con. Fire )...


nice............


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> nice............


You need to veg long if you want a good yield.. Smoke is good something i would run again but not now.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2011)

Today 12:39 PM #1108
howak47 
Member



Achievements:



Join Date
May 2010
Posts
68
Points
1,862
Level
3
Thanks
6
Thanked 114 Times in 41 Posts
damn man that sucks ass but at least u still got the mom !!!!! me and a buddy just strated a small 2 plant grow to test this new spot got critical mass and g13 blueberry gum just got em started .....but i just figured i would pop in and see whats up with everyone its been a while peace & 420 to u all


----------



## poplars (Dec 1, 2011)

sup everyone how you all doin???


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 1, 2011)

SHits good. that post above you was one from howak yesterday on speedy.


----------



## poplars (Dec 1, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> SHits good. that post above you was one from howak yesterday on speedy.


hmmm why didn't he pop in here? afriad he's bein watched???

either way cool to hear from him. glad shits goin good for you as well.. havin a good mornin over here for once.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 1, 2011)

Glad to see howak is okay and back up again...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 1, 2011)

cold has fuck today in da go...........


----------



## poplars (Dec 1, 2011)

theexpress said:


> cold has fuck today in da go...........


same here.. was 16 degrees outside when I went out to get some wood for the stove hows shit goin bro?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 1, 2011)

poplars said:


> same here.. was 16 degrees outside when I went out to get some wood for the stove hows shit goin bro?


thinking about what the best and most reaslistic thing is that i should do


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 1, 2011)

Cold over here too...Bundle up weather now...Winter is going to be a good one lml!...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 1, 2011)

47 outside now. cold as hell.


----------



## poplars (Dec 1, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> 47 outside now. cold as hell.


shiiiit that's nice the high today here is 49 


right now it's about 19 degrees


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 1, 2011)

poplars said:


> shiiiit that's nice the high today here is 49
> 
> 
> right now it's about 19 degrees


I Didn't think it went that low damn


----------



## poplars (Dec 1, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I Didn't think it went that low damn


only because of mt shasta.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2011)

whats going down?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 2, 2011)

Finally got a new iPhone.. I wasn't on as much because I had to share the laptop with the wife but I'm good now.. I'm waiting in my second Tahoe to show sex.. My male Tahoe is a real stud.. My pre 98 bubba is almost done that and corleone.. I just put another bubba clone in and I will take a clone from her to hit with both choc rain and Tahoe pollen. I gut fire og clones some skunky funky ones


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 2, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Finally got a new iPhone.. I wasn't on as much because I had to share the laptop with the wife but I'm good now.. I'm waiting in my second Tahoe to show sex.. My male Tahoe is a real stud.. My pre 98 bubba is almost done that and corleone.. I just put another bubba clone in and I will take a clone from her to hit with both choc rain and Tahoe pollen. I gut fire og clones some skunky funky ones


 How many Cali Connect beans you popped? My ratio with them has been terrible popped 6 total, 1 female. I saved the best male and collected the pollen but damn I'd like a lil selection with the ladies too ya know?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2011)

sometimes you gotta take 2 steps forward only to realize you belong 5 steps behind...... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKcXZ5a5o_g&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcB0haxWffg&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2011)

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! pass me da ak and a box of 7.62 mm shellz!!!!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y84orYr9o7Y&feature=related


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 2, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> How many Cali Connect beans you popped? My ratio with them has been terrible popped 6 total, 1 female. I saved the best male and collected the pollen but damn I'd like a lil selection with the ladies too ya know?


All together in 2 years about 15 I ended up with 5 male,1 hermie and the rest been fire females!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2011)

my bad nikkaz im on my own shit..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9cqyIdtJz0&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2011)

motha fukkaz act like they dont know me but they know just who i am!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3iC0Ik7KYo&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2011)

yall remeber this..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wA2CDJWx5So&feature=related


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 2, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yall remeber this..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wA2CDJWx5So&feature=related


 Yep, both those tracks in the library for sure.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6xntIlqepk&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2011)

rip pac and biggie..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIWJJRjca-M&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2011)

tearz dont effect me/ i hit em wit da tec G// http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3Tbg-nE3Jw&feature=related


----------



## doc111 (Dec 2, 2011)

Ok Chi! What do I have to do to get a fire ass cut of some SK?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2011)

doc111 said:


> Ok Chi! What do I have to do to get a fire ass cut of some SK?


go half with me on a warehouse


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9w6RAdUU7uc


----------



## doc111 (Dec 2, 2011)

theexpress said:


> go half with me on a warehouse


lol! I've got a warehouse. Not the best place for a grow op though I'm afraid. I'll work on it.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2011)

doc111 said:


> lol! I've got a warehouse. Not the best place for a grow op though I'm afraid. I'll work on it.


well lets make it happen... you in a med state? i come with alot of money, strains, and hella experiance..... lets get paid before i get locked up on some goon shit


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhr12OF4H_0


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzCNIx4hV9I&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2011)

VIC-TOR-YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLvBst3THu4&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2011)

MY ANTHEM NIGGA!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckKTq8IvfSU&feature=related


----------



## poplars (Dec 4, 2011)

wow super lemon haze is a leegit sativa...tastes really nice too. too bad I don't have any pure seeds of this. oh well, my buddy grew a good amount outdoors out here and wants to trade me a bunch so that's cool


----------



## Wolverine97 (Dec 4, 2011)

poplars said:


> wow super lemon haze is a leegit sativa...tastes really nice too. too bad I don't have any pure seeds of this. oh well, my buddy grew a good amount outdoors out here and wants to trade me a bunch so that's cool


Yeppers, I've been running that for a couple years now. Though I'm getting pretty bored with it, it is a potent strain and fairly easy to grow.


----------



## poplars (Dec 4, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Yeppers, I've been running that for a couple years now. Though I'm getting pretty bored with it, it is a potent strain and fairly easy to grow.


did you keep regular seeds??? or just a cut...?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Yeppers, I've been running that for a couple years now. Though I'm getting pretty bored with it, it is a potent strain and fairly easy to grow.


yields nice too


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 4, 2011)

poplars said:


> wow super lemon haze is a leegit sativa...tastes really nice too. too bad I don't have any pure seeds of this. oh well, my buddy grew a good amount outdoors out here and wants to trade me a bunch so that's cool


 Yeah that's a sativa I don't mind in my garden... Yields nice frosty lemony smoke!


----------



## Wolverine97 (Dec 4, 2011)

poplars said:


> did you keep regular seeds??? or just a cut...?


Just a cut.


----------



## poplars (Dec 4, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Just a cut.


bummer. maybe if you get some sativa seeds you can cross a male into it if you feel like it that is. I would certainly appreciate it


----------



## Wolverine97 (Dec 4, 2011)

poplars said:


> bummer. maybe if you get some sativa seeds you can cross a male into it if you feel like it that is. I would certainly appreciate it


I've been considering a couple of interesting crosses. I also have Destroyer from Cannabiogen, which is about as pure a sativa as you can find, but no males or seeds left. I'm almost exclusively a sativa guy, I only use indicas at night before bed.


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 4, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> I've been considering a couple of interesting crosses. I also have Destroyer from Cannabiogen, which is about as pure a sativa as you can find, but no males or seeds left. I'm almost exclusively a sativa guy, I only use indicas at night before bed.


 Why not just backcross it? As long as u have two diff phenos of the SLH could u not just reverse one to pollinate the sister?


----------



## Wolverine97 (Dec 4, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Why not just backcross it? As long as u have two diff phenos of the SLH could u not just reverse one to pollinate the sister?


I have one pheno. I could still self it, but I don't really believe in that kind of breeding.


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 4, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> I have one pheno. I could still self it, but I don't really believe in that kind of breeding.


 yeah, nah. I would only go there if I had to to save a strain or somethin.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2011)

im feelin like i need some love..... reach down in them pockets and send chi-tilla some good vibes and karma...........


----------



## poplars (Dec 5, 2011)

smoke up buddy!!! sour kush been getting me through some hard times lately...hella appreciatin it.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Dec 5, 2011)

Here's some happy trimming vibes for ya Chi! I've been at it two days now, about half-way there...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 9, 2011)

Damn 4 days no posts??? Everyone good? Chi what's good homie?


----------



## poplars (Dec 9, 2011)

just survivin over here, hard times but gettin through it you know. dunno what's up with chi been a day or two.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 9, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Damn 4 days no posts??? Everyone good? Chi what's good homie?


its ruff bro............................


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 9, 2011)

I finally collected pollen from both Tahoe and chocolate rain and hit my pre 98 bubba clone.. Now I'm gonna store pollen for the wifi, white and sour d..


----------



## poplars (Dec 9, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I finally collected pollen from both Tahoe and chocolate rain and hit my pre 98 bubba clone.. Now I'm gonna store pollen for the wifi, white and sour d..


pre98 bubba kush x tahoe og kush seeds are something I'd be willing to trade some serious seeds for... let me know when they're done


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 9, 2011)

theexpress said:


> its ruff bro............................


 Lost my 16 arm perc bong today... fucking cats...almost shed a tear... rough times indeed


----------



## theexpress (Dec 9, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I finally collected pollen from both Tahoe and chocolate rain and hit my pre 98 bubba clone.. Now I'm gonna store pollen for the wifi, white and sour d..


just give me some of them tahoe x bubba just cuzz i want em!!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 9, 2011)

theexpress said:


> just give me some of them tahoe x bubba just cuzz i want em!!!!


Lmao I will most definately send you some bubba hoes lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 9, 2011)

poplars said:


> just survivin over here, hard times but gettin through it you know. dunno what's up with chi been a day or two.


I just pollinated it today it's a 8-9 weeker it's 2 1/2 weeks in flower and has been dusted on 2 branches with Tahoe pollen. So 6 weeks from today we are in business buddy


----------



## Ditty! (Dec 9, 2011)

theexpress said:


> go half with me on a warehouse


StoP playin with homie


----------



## Ditty! (Dec 9, 2011)

poplars said:


> pre98 bubba kush x tahoe og kush seeds are something I'd be willing to trade some serious seeds for... let me know when they're done


Larryx tahoe x lac..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 9, 2011)

Ditty! said:


> Larryx tahoe x lac..


Did u grow those out yet ? Sounds like u will def find something from each..


----------



## poplars (Dec 9, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I just pollinated it today it's a 8-9 weeker it's 2 1/2 weeks in flower and has been dusted on 2 branches with Tahoe pollen. So 6 weeks from today we are in business buddy


sounds good looks like it will be right on time for the new season!


----------



## poplars (Dec 9, 2011)

Ditty! said:


> Larryx tahoe x lac..


another trade in order???


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2011)

Forgot to drop in and say. After tonight, jon jones will be the champ... for the next 5 years(barring injury)hahaha... i love lyoto but bones is too much for him. way too much, we gon see it lyoto can be as elusive as he always was. hate to see him lose but i dont even seem him going jon's pace, he used to be my favorite fighter at 205. im also picking the Nog brothers. them my boys. i hate frank mir fuckin ken barbie ass.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2011)

Ditty! said:


> StoP playin with homie


lets do it now....... we can pretty much buy a warehouse in detroit for 10k!!!!!! though i like the cali weather more.. i just need to do it up!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2011)

Ditty! said:


> Larryx tahoe x lac..


let me get some of those!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Forgot to drop in and say. After tonight, jon jones will be the champ... for the next 5 years(barring injury)hahaha... i love lyoto but bones is too much for him. way too much, we gon see it lyoto can be as elusive as he always was. hate to see him lose but i dont even seem him going jon's pace, he used to be my favorite fighter at 205. im also picking the Nog brothers. them my boys. i hate frank mir fuckin ken barbie ass.


i hope jones looses!!!! but to be real with you if machida cant beat him noone prolly will... i dont think rashaad can do it.. maybe shogun on a rematch.... but i would love to see hendo drop jones with an h bomb.. i know jones has no chin! i think hendo is going after jones... he dont want it with silva again... and i hope mark munoz destroys chael sonnen..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2011)

alright me and pops are gonna organize..... trouble.... kkday/doc...... whyte..... and ditty.... all getting sk beans... yall been on me for years.. and some of yall ran her and seen what she about... i think we should all work togather to get the best genetics there is.... what yall say........


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2011)

c'mon bruh. jones is gonna make machida work so hard, G Jack n jones i should say. u think machida can fuck wit jones wrestling? machida will never have worked this hard. im so hype like im fightin tonight. its my old fave vs my new. nobody in 205 can touch JJ. rashad is ust too stiff. he is an athlete but how can see jones wit that reach?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> alright me and pops are gonna organize..... trouble.... kkday/doc...... whyte..... and ditty.... all getting sk beans... yall been on me for years.. and some of yall ran her and seen what she about... i think we should all work togather to get the best genetics there is.... what yall say........


Woohoo! preciate that bos.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2011)

i got lil nog over ortiz...... i got frank mir over big nog {sadly} i would much rather have big nog win and hope he does but at risk of beiong wrong ima roll with mir.... i got machida over jones {though jones will prolly ground and pound him out} prolly jones will win though......


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Woohoo! preciate that bos.


i never forgot about u... sorry it took so long......


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> c'mon bruh. jones is gonna make machida work so hard, G Jack n jones i should say. u think machida can fuck wit jones wrestling? machida will never have worked this hard. im so hype like im fightin tonight. its my old fave vs my new. nobody in 205 can touch JJ. rashad is ust too stiff. he is an athlete but how can see jones wit that reach?


i think machida presents the best style to beat jones so long has he can stay off his back..... people starting to figures jones out.. even rampage slow ass could see the spinning elbow comming.. he aint super man doggie someone will test his chin


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i got lil nog over ortiz...... i got frank mir over big nog {sadly} i would much rather have big nog win and hope he does but at risk of beiong wrong ima roll with mir.... i got machida over jones {though jones will prolly ground and pound him out} prolly jones will win though......


 Lol.i'm going wit big nog. and i hope he hangs it up after this. just like i hoped wanderlei would. im, through wit tito, his game has been figured out. i like mir as a fighter. i dont like his face.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol.i'm going wit big nog. and i hope he hangs it up after this. just like i hoped wanderlei would. im, through wit tito, his game has been figured out. i like mir as a fighter. i dont like his face.


dos santos knee surgury was a success... cant wait for him to destroy overeem in a round.......


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i think machida presents the best style to beat jones so long has he can stay off his back..... people starting to figures jones out.. even rampage slow ass could see the spinning elbow comming.. he aint super man doggie someone will test his chin


 i agree. but you see how machida like to try n pick apart his guys off of counter's he's gonna get a lot of those chances wit JJ. How u figure jon ain't got the chin? and i don't see him submitting machida either, just beating the shit ot of him in round 3.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> dos santos knee surgury was a success... cant wait for him to destroy overeem in a round.......


 im not ordering overeem vs lesnar, cuz i gotta get aldo vs mendes lol. but i hope lesnar wins cuz if not its WWE all over again.


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 10, 2011)

i had my acl reattached, knee surgery never gets you back to 100%


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i agree. but you see how machida like to try n pick apart his guys off of counter's he's gonna get a lot of those chances wit JJ. How u figure jon ain't got the chin? and i don't see him submitting machida either, just beating the shit ot of him in round 3.


jones cant take a shot... just trust me on this one.... noone has really connected good on him... i hate him doe.. i think its bitch made how he is big has hell and cuts all that weight... move his ass up to the big boys and see how good he is...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> im not ordering overeem vs lesnar, cuz i gotta get aldo vs mendes lol. but i hope lesnar wins cuz if not its WWE all over again.


lesnar will eat an uberknee


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2011)

robert 14617 said:


> i had my acl reattached, knee surgery never gets you back to 100%


wassup rob!!!!!!??? glad to see you around bro!!!!! jds had a torn meniscus i think.. it was a cartilige issue?.... the man has got lead in both his hands.. he wll be destroying people again in no time


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 10, 2011)

sounds good it will more than likely be arthroscopic back on top in no time


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2011)

i feel you chi, but i root for him so hard at 205 b/c if he moves up then my boy JDS is goin down.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i feel you chi, but i root for him so hard at 205 b/c if he moves up then my boy JDS is goin down.


u nutts..... dos santos will lay jones out..... he isnt taking jds down.. he dont have the power to hurt jds on his feet {esp if carwin couldnt} jds would maul him and you know it.... jones fuck around and try that goofy ass spinning elbow and eat a lighting fast uppercutt from hell... cain would put the bizzness on jones to,... also mir just on experiance alone... anyone top ten would smash jones at heavyweight


----------



## Wolverine97 (Dec 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lets do it now....... we can pretty much buy a warehouse in detroit for 10k!!!!!! though i like the cali weather more.. i just need to do it up!!!


Yeah, you could. But then you have to_ secure_ that warehouse, which is easier said than done in Detroit.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2011)

robert 14617 said:


> sounds good it will more than likely be arthroscopic back on top in no time


i hope soo.... this man is a brutal yet humble dude... imo what a champion should be like.... plus there is talk jds will be doing olympic boxing at the 2016 event....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Yeah, you could. But then you have to_ secure_ that warehouse, which is easier said than done in Detroit.


i would have all the security id need with an ak and 100 shot drum mag..... lol.... in that situation i would be low key..... dont start no shit usually wont be no shit.... no smells... no tells....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> u nutts..... dos santos will lay jones out..... he isnt taking jds down.. he dont have the power to hurt jds on his feet {esp if carwin couldnt} jds would maul him and you know it.... jones fuck around and try that goofy ass spinning elbow and eat a lighting fast uppercutt from hell... cain would put the bizzness on jones to,... also mir just on experiance alone... anyone top ten would smash jones at heavyweight


Lol, now we have to dis-agree. jones comes wit elbows kicks n shit no HW wold expect, he is a monster JDS is as well. bt it'll never happen. like my dream of Silva vs. St Pierre. idk wtf they gon do wit either one of them once they clear the division top, again.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> alright me and pops are gonna organize..... trouble.... kkday/doc...... whyte..... and ditty.... all getting sk beans... yall been on me for years.. and some of yall ran her and seen what she about... i think we should all work togather to get the best genetics there is.... what yall say........


 Sounds great to me..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, now we have to dis-agree. jones comes wit elbows kicks n shit no HW wold expect, he is a monster JDS is as well. bt it'll never happen. like my dream of Silva vs. St Pierre. idk wtf they gon do wit either one of them once they clear the division top, again.


lol....... if jon jones came in against jds at the weight he walks around at {230} he would get smashed....... esp against jds... you kidding me... da mans a thug... noone has ever been able to stand with him... thats not changin.. even with overeem in ufc now.. noone has got any bizzness standing with dos santos in mma at any weightclass... has elite has a div. 1 colliget wrestler has jones is he wont be able to take and hold dos santos down... he couldnt even do that to rampage.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> alright me and pops are gonna organize..... trouble.... kkday/doc...... whyte..... and ditty.... all getting sk beans... yall been on me for years.. and some of yall ran her and seen what she about... i think we should all work togather to get the best genetics there is.... what yall say........


all you need to do is get them too me. been waiting patiently on you.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Sounds great to me..


thought it would................. lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> im so hype like im fightin tonight.


lol! I'm like that every ufc I watch. especially when a local boy is fighting.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> all you need to do is get them too me. been waiting patiently on you.


lol ive sent mad sk your way... i remember the first batch i sent turned to dust lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol! I'm like that every ufc I watch. especially when a local boy is fighting.


i hope big nog drops mir... but i dont see it... BLACKHOUSE BABY!!!! please let machida get the belt and we got almost every div. on lock..... well most of em


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i hope big nog drops mir... but i dont see it... BLACKHOUSE BABY!!!! please let machida get the belt and we got almost every div. on lock..... well most of em


Lol, im way more of a jackson mma guy. but then again im into smaller weight classes too.


----------



## poplars (Dec 10, 2011)

gonna be nice to see the classic people of this thread gettin epic stoned on sk. I'll get the seeds sent out to chitown as soon as I can.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, im way more of a jackson mma guy. but then again im into smaller weight classes too.


the lighter smaller guys are fun to watch... im always on the look out for lil guys with k.o. power... aldo..... manvil da anvil.... john dobson.... that dieago guy that just won ultimate fighter... guillard... ect...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2011)

poplars said:


> gonna be nice to see the classic people of this thread gettin epic stoned on sk. I'll get the seeds sent out to chitown as soon as I can.


it sux its up to my lazy ass to get them to yall... ill have to hit up da dollar store to get some bubble mailers


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> it sux its up to my lazy ass to get them to yall... ill have to hit up da dollar store to get some bubble mailers


ya, but it doesn't suck when you was receiving em, eh big guy


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya, but it doesn't suck when you was receiving em, eh big guy


maaaan calm down my lil philapino friend.... ju know the express makes stops in the tropics........


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> the lighter smaller guys are fun to watch... im always on the look out for lil guys with k.o. power... aldo..... manvil da anvil.... john dobson.... that dieago guy that just won ultimate fighter... guillard... ect...


Dodson and diego are the truth. Diego im very impressed with, i'd take him over aldo after he has 2 or 3 fights in the big show.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Dodson and diego are the truth. Diego im very impressed with, i'd take him over aldo after he has 2 or 3 fights in the big show.


 
i donno about him beating aldo.... i can see aldo destroying buddy legs with them soccer style leg kicks he gots... would be a damn good fight after dieago gets a few good wins under his belt....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2011)

just watched the weigh in's ... Machida and mir both looked the best i have ever seen em.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> just watched the weigh in's ... Machida and mir both looked the best i have ever seen em.


mir came in 260.... and machida looked ripped for once.... there is a rumor going around that machida is sick


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2011)

i wont like it if machida is sick. i wanna see both fighters at their best.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i wont like it if machida is sick. i wanna see both fighters at their best.


machida had pnemonia.... thats why he gassed... he was working jones in round one then he gassed and stop creating distance and went for the clinch with jones... machida can beat jones... i know all yall saw machida was sick....

ive seen machida go the distance many times... he couldnt tonigh and came in the octagon in great shape aside from being sick... big nog almost had mir too.. i knew once mir got on top it was over... 20 pounds of solid muscle easily got him the kimora {a more strenght then teq. submission} i told yall 2 things doe that remain true... one jones has no power in his hands, and 2 he has no chin...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2011)

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/370296/Machida-rumored-to-be-sick/

been floating around for 2 days...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2011)

watch the weigh inns at 42 min upward... u can see machida is sick with bags under his eyes http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aczgRXPT5cQ


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 11, 2011)

theexpress said:


> machida had pnemonia.... thats why he gassed... he was working jones in round one then he gassed and stop creating distance and went for the clinch with jones... machida can beat jones... i know all yall saw machida was sick....
> 
> ive seen machida go the distance many times... he couldnt tonigh and came in the octagon in great shape aside from being sick... big nog almost had mir too.. i knew once mir got on top it was over... 20 pounds of solid muscle easily got him the kimora {a more strenght then teq. submission} i told yall 2 things doe that remain true... one jones has no power in his hands, and 2 he has no chin...


Shit man, Big Nog was doin the dirt to Mir. but mir is a smart ass fighter., and damn when i seen that arm pop. shhh i give him props. But as far as machida. there was nothing he colda done.(even if he was healthy) he shoulda said no to the fight and let rashad jackson get beat on. i know you see now why im so high on JJ. machida is a true MMA fighter, and has heart and a chin, he aint want to tap. he better not ask for a re-match. lol and how bout Lil Nog, as much as i hate tito. sad to see him go.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 11, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Shit man, Big Nog was doin the dirt to Mir. but mir is a smart ass fighter., and damn when i seen that arm pop. shhh i give him props. But as far as machida. there was nothing he colda done.(even if he was healthy) he shoulda said no to the fight and let rashad jackson get beat on. i know you see now why im so high on JJ. machida is a true MMA fighter, and has heart and a chin, he aint want to tap. he better not ask for a re-match. lol and how bout Lil Nog, as much as i hate tito. sad to see him go.


bro... machida was sick..... and furthure more he won that first round big... jones couldnt land shit on him and was frustrated... jones aint got a chin man...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 11, 2011)

I wold say the first round was tied. machida kept getting in wit the karate. (fighting in a phonebooth style) he knew his distance very well. Jones got somethin keepin his head together. machida scared me twice in the first, i think it was two left hooks. it was a good night for mma thogh. and now ufc got a featherweight class. i think mighty mouse n john dodson gon be the headliners for the belt.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 11, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I wold say the first round was tied. machida kept getting in wit the karate. (fighting in a phonebooth style) he knew his distance very well. Jones got somethin keepin his head together. machida scared me twice in the first, i think it was two left hooks. it was a good night for mma thogh. and now ufc got a featherweight class. i think mighty mouse n john dodson gon be the headliners for the belt.


lol first round tied???? why dont you look at the actual stats on the round..... machida landed many times, jones never landed seems like


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 11, 2011)

jones landed.machida did too. but they both landed sparsely. achida got more hits because of his style, he hits lke 20 lil puches whenever he gets in close range, wit knee's n shit too. machida is still #2 LW. i went through this with my wife last night. she talk like like " you juss flipped on ya boy machida" but nah i just like JJ style a lil bit more. just a lil. im bout to watch the fight over again n burn this blunt tho bru. catch up wit ya later.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 11, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> jones landed.machida did too. but they both landed sparsely. achida got more hits because of his style, he hits lke 20 lil puches whenever he gets in close range, wit knee's n shit too. machida is still #2 LW. i went through this with my wife last night. she talk like like " you juss flipped on ya boy machida" but nah i just like JJ style a lil bit more. just a lil. im bout to watch the fight over again n burn this blunt tho bru. catch up wit ya later.


dude he had j0ones in trouble more then once.... jones has no chin machida is lacking power he is all teq. when jones landed that ONE hook it didnt even flinch machida {who is lacking chin to} jones has no power.... his days are numberd.. hendo ftw


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 11, 2011)

what's awesome about the ufc now is you can see the entire undercard free on tv. I didn'tt watch the PPV cause christmas has put me on a fuckin' budget


----------



## genuity (Dec 11, 2011)

bones has had to much time to watch all these guys fight,so he has the upper hand,
and that fight last night was what bones needed,he is a beast,and has a chin,and took a punch,
everyone can be beat,but he gots a lot of yrs to get his win on.

i think he will beat ortiz record,of longest win.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;3F3kFyllpuc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=3F3kFyllpuc#![/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 11, 2011)

big nog tapped after he broke his arm/shoulder....ouch


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 11, 2011)

No Like!!! ..but i do like the technique/instinct he used. 
u shoulda seen lil' no beat ortiz's ribcage to death.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 11, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> No Like!!! ..but i do like the technique/instinct he used.
> u shoulda seen lil' no beat ortiz's ribcage to death.


I was soo bummed that I couldn't watch the PPV. especially with y'all talking about it, lol. not a jones fan but he is the real deal. I'd like to see hendo and jones go at it. would be a solid fight.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 11, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> No Like!!! ..but i do like the technique/instinct he used.
> u shoulda seen lil' no beat ortiz's ribcage to death.


Mir's nasty with his locks. he tweaks them till they break. that was nasty. big props too nog though, he didin't even have pain on his face. I'd be crying like a bitch! lmao


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 11, 2011)

the other cool thing is they got ufc live on fx and fox now. i think the flyweight tourney will be on one of em. i hope mighty mouse wins that. then all the classes will be locked up for a long while,. i see non of these champs goin down.
lol at this new autosave shit on the post. it'll be helpful tho.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 11, 2011)

genuity said:


> bones has had to much time to watch all these guys fight,so he has the upper hand,
> and that fight last night was what bones needed,he is a beast,and has a chin,and took a punch,
> everyone can be beat,but he gots a lot of yrs to get his win on.
> 
> i think he will beat ortiz record,of longest win.



im not trying to force my opinion on any of you... i even called for jon jones to win the belt before year was up.. this happend... he has alotta skill... what he doesnt have is a chin... w/o a chin you can only go so far... there was once a bad ass heavyweight fighter by the name of andrea the pittbull arlovskie.. he fought outta chicago... he had super fast hands, k.o. power in both hands.... sick ass foot work,,, and the sickest take down defense there ever was in the ufc still to this day... only thing he was lacking was a chin,,, he had his time has champion... but soon after people found out he couldnt take a punch.... look at him now... i was the biggest arlovskie fan ever... now im all about dos santos.. he is everything arlovskie was... but he has a soild ass chin!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 11, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> big nog tapped after he broke his arm/shoulder....ouch


i thought u took bjj... you should know those guys go to the death...... there is no tapping... you either get a broken bone og go to sleep


----------



## theexpress (Dec 11, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Mir's nasty with his locks. he tweaks them till they break. that was nasty. big props too nog though, he didin't even have pain on his face. I'd be crying like a bitch! lmao


has soon has mir got on top i knew nog was in trouble..... nog had his ass man... its all good cain is gonna froggy fuck mir so long has he comes to the fight in shape


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 11, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i thought u took bjj... you should know those guys go to the death...... there is no tapping... you either get a broken bone og go to sleep


ya but I ain't trying to break a dudes arm, lol. just tweak them till they call me "uncle" and become best of friends after


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 11, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i thought u took bjj... you should know those guys go to the death...... there is no tapping... you either get a broken bone og go to sleep


and muthafucka tapped big guy, lol. watch the video


----------



## theexpress (Dec 11, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya but I ain't trying to break a dudes arm, lol. just tweak them till they call me "uncle" and become best of friends after


aww your not... your no blackbelt.... u aint no mir, or diaego, or palharas.... lol just fucking with you


----------



## theexpress (Dec 11, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> and muthafucka tapped big guy, lol. watch the video


yeah ur right......... nog still worked mir on the feet doe....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 11, 2011)

theexpress said:


> aww your not... your no blackbelt.... u aint no mir, or diaego, or palharas.... lol just fucking with you


well you're right on that one, I'm far from a black belt, lol.. 

it's all good bro, you hardly fuck with me anymore. you coming soft man. lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 11, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> well you're right on that one, I'm far from a black belt, lol..
> 
> it's all good bro, you hardly fuck with me anymore. you coming soft man. lol


lol.................... dont let me catch you west of fullerton ave.... THATS MY BLOCK PUNK..... hahahahahahahahaha u my manz an dem


----------



## Dr High (Dec 11, 2011)

Long time no see Chitown! (the express)

Whats going on these days, i just came back from a lower back and leg workout and my back is acting up again... Imma light one up to ease the painnnn, i tink it has to do with the sciatic nerve going down my leg... but im no Doctor  haha.

Hit up my grow when you got some time bro. Peace out

Doc


----------



## theexpress (Dec 11, 2011)

Dr High said:


> Long time no see Chitown! (the express)
> 
> Whats going on these days, i just came back from a lower back and leg workout and my back is acting up again... Imma light one up to ease the painnnn, i tink it has to do with the sciatic nerve going down my leg... but im no Doctor  haha.
> 
> ...


doctor high.. my man from the canadian land.... life has been up and down withme bro... just trying to stay focused.... been doing too much thinking lately... fucking sux.. good to see you again and keep on tuning in bro!


----------



## poplars (Dec 11, 2011)

fuckin love the bubba pheno man.... so fuckin stoned right now.. only 4 zong rips and i'm fuckin fucked up.... time to rip it a couple more times...


----------



## poplars (Dec 12, 2011)

whew gona tke 2 cups of coffee to recover from that one


----------



## poplars (Dec 12, 2011)

smoked this big of a nug of sk last nigiht between me and my buddy... for reference that plate is about 6-7 inches wide.




so fuckin dank... love sour kush... many of you will know this feeling soon enough.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 12, 2011)

thats some fucking nugget!!!


----------



## Wolverine97 (Dec 12, 2011)

So Wolverine's gonna be left out in the cold again eh?


----------



## poplars (Dec 12, 2011)

he shouldn't be..... I already sent the seeds out as of 1 hour ago.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 12, 2011)

Hairs on the bubba are shriveling up from the Tahoe pollen looks like a home run there


----------



## poplars (Dec 12, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Hairs on the bubba are shriveling up from the Tahoe pollen looks like a home run there


yep that's definitely home run... made 1000s of seeds this year and if you see that you definitely got it...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 12, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Hairs on the bubba are shriveling up from the Tahoe pollen looks like a home run there


we do gods work on rollitup!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 12, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> So Wolverine's gonna be left out in the cold again eh?


how much hash ya sittin on?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 12, 2011)

here the last indoor sk bubbapheno dry nugg shot i got... she gets dense has fuck under the 1000 watters boy..... i know yall seen this one before but fuckit... sorry you cant see the trichs has well shitty celly cam


----------



## theexpress (Dec 12, 2011)

i mean comeon wtf else does that look like but some kush!!!


----------



## Wolverine97 (Dec 12, 2011)

theexpress said:


> how much hash ya sittin on?


lol, not a lot. The hash goes quickly... I was just joking with ya man, no biggie.


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 12, 2011)

Lol chi loves the hash...mine got gobbled up pretty fast too. I'll have more in a couple weeks here tho


----------



## theexpress (Dec 12, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Lol chi loves the hash...mine got gobbled up pretty fast too. I'll have more in a couple weeks here tho


lol yeah the sk beans getting gobbled up fast too


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 12, 2011)

Well make some more shit, how u gonna run that bank without stock lol


----------



## poplars (Dec 12, 2011)

sup buddies, im buzzin and blazin chillin, fuckin happy I sent out around 100 sk seeds today. can't wait to see this thread flourish like a fresh spring garden..................


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 12, 2011)

Damn hope I can scoop 5 lol the race begins...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 12, 2011)

poplars said:


> sup buddies, im buzzin and blazin chillin, fuckin happy I sent out around 100 sk seeds today. can't wait to see this thread flourish like a fresh spring garden..................


I'm sure this thread will flourish for sure now...  good luck to those that are getting some of the dank ess.. Pops that's doing some good work there !


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Damn hope I can scoop 5 lol the race begins...



you know what you gotta do right...... <------ unzips pants... lol j/k


----------



## Penyajo (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey guys just figured I'd stop by and say what up as usual. Looks like all is going well here. I love how you guys are sharing the SK love with all your homies. Hope fully by next year y'all will kno me enough to shoot me sum bean Lolz. Always love stopping by and checking out what u guys got going on. You guys just keep on doin gods work. Ill stop back by later on and check it out. STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2011)

Penyajo said:


> Hey guys just figured I'd stop by and say what up as usual. Looks like all is going well here. I love how you guys are sharing the SK love with all your homies. Hope fully by next year y'all will kno me enough to shoot me sum bean Lolz. Always love stopping by and checking out what u guys got going on. You guys just keep on doin gods work. Ill stop back by later on and check it out. STAY HIGH!!!


you know what you gotta do for some right... lolololol


----------



## Penyajo (Dec 13, 2011)

Unfortunately I dont. I was hoping all you needed wad 1215 posts and 9 bars of rep. Fill me in on what I'm missing lol. STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2011)

Penyajo said:


> Unfortunately I dont. I was hoping all you needed wad 1215 posts and 9 bars of rep. Fill me in on what I'm missing lol. STAY HIGH!!!


hashhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiishhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Penyajo (Dec 13, 2011)

theexpress said:


> hashhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiishhhhhhhhhhhhhh


 hashhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiishhhhhhhhhhhhhh? If thats what your saying I think we can work sumtin out. lol. STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2011)

man im going bald has hell/..... fucking pops passed it down to me...... im keepin my shit mr.clean from now on jo!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l77wFo5NXec


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 13, 2011)

theexpress said:


> man im going bald has hell/..... fucking pops passed it down to me...... im keepin my shit mr.clean from now on jo!!!!!


no wonder you like dos santos. that dude young as fuck but balding, lol.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> no wonder you like dos santos. that dude young as fuck but balding, lol.


i aint dat bad.... yet....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 13, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i aint dat bad.... yet....


I ain't gotta worry about balding but the gray hairs are starting to dominate, lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I ain't gotta worry about balding but the gray hairs are starting to dominate, lol



with your tropical gypsie wizard lookin ass... lol dont stress too much thats were it comes from....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2011)

old school chitown rap...... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_eaik2-9OQ


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 13, 2011)

theexpress said:


> with your tropical gypsie lookin ass... lol dont stress too much thats were it comes from....


ya, main thing I ain't as ugly as you lol yup, stress bro.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya, main thing I ain't as ugly as you lol yup, stress bro.


lol i know.... you even UGLIER!!!!!!!! hahahaha


----------



## Penyajo (Dec 14, 2011)

What's good guys. Starting to get a little cold here. Had to put on my jacket this morning. Hope your days start off better than mine. StAY HIGH!!!


----------



## poplars (Dec 14, 2011)

10 degrees F outside here right now... waiting for the wood stove to heat up!


----------



## Penyajo (Dec 14, 2011)

poplars said:


> 10 degrees F outside here right now... waiting for the wood stove to heat up!


Damn man. I live in tropical weather where 55 degrees is pretty fuckkng cold. Hope that stove heats up pretty fast so you don't get frost bite. STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 14, 2011)

poplars said:


> 10 degrees F outside here right now... waiting for the wood stove to heat up!


Mid-December here and the ground still hasn't frozen...complete opposite of last year. I could actually put plants outside, only they're still germinating...lol
Have a good day!


----------



## poplars (Dec 14, 2011)

yeah I live up at the top of california by mt shasta... weird weather systems, we get so fuckin cold.... but the stove is billowing out heat now thank god  

was 55 in the house before I got it rollin.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 14, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah I live up at the top of california by mt shasta... weird weather systems, we get so fuckin cold.... but the stove is billowing out heat now thank god
> 
> was 55 in the house before I got it rollin.


You have one of those double 55 gal drum stoves?. I haven't used one of those since I was in Alaska many years ago...they crank out the heat though!.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 14, 2011)

Damn pops, wish i could send some heat in a package for ya. it'll be a nice 60f today for me. more yardwork is in order today.


----------



## genuity (Dec 14, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah I live up at the top of california by mt shasta... weird weather systems, we get so fuckin cold.... but the stove is billowing out heat now thank god
> 
> was 55 in the house before I got it rollin.


we been thinking about getting a corn burning stove,they are nice.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 14, 2011)

fucking gonna be almost 50 here today.....


----------



## genuity (Dec 14, 2011)

theexpress said:


> fucking gonna be almost 50 here today.....


all rain my way,43f..........


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 14, 2011)

Penyajo said:


> Damn man. I live in tropical weather where 55 degrees is pretty fuckkng cold. Hope that stove heats up pretty fast so you don't get frost bite. STAY HIGH!!!


how tropical is tropical? where you live at dude? you growing outdoors?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 14, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> how tropical is tropical? where you live at dude? you growing outdoors?



you lived on them islands all your life huh?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 14, 2011)

theexpress said:


> you lived on them islands all your life huh?


yup, yup!!


----------



## Penyajo (Dec 14, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> how tropical is tropical? where you live at dude? you growing outdoors?


Tropical is pretty tropical lol. Let's just say this morning was cold at a whopping 62. And now it is up to about 78. I'm Chillin in shorts, T shirt, and rocking the fuck outta my camo crocs. STAY HIGH!!!

P.S. Not growing out doors at the moment. But am going to be starting up some gals here around january. But I did just put a sour cream out side like two days ago. But she was bad from the begginning.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 14, 2011)

Penyajo said:


> Tropical is pretty tropical lol. I live down in Florida and work on an island every day. Let's just say this morning was cold at a whopping 62. And now it is up to about 78. I'm Chillin in shorts, T shirt, and rocking the fuck outta my camo crocs. STAY HIGH!!!


thats subtropical...... doc is on dem islands..... were its never colder then like 72


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 14, 2011)

Penyajo said:


> Tropical is pretty tropical lol. I live down in Florida and work on an island every day. Let's just say this morning was cold at a whopping 62. And now it is up to about 78. I'm Chillin in shorts, T shirt, and rocking the fuck outta my camo crocs. STAY HIGH!!!
> 
> P.S. Not growing out doors at the moment. But am going to be starting up some gals here around january. But I did just put a sour cream out side like two days ago. But she was bad from the begginning.


lol! ya, 62 degrees is a bit to cold for me too. hahaha


----------



## Penyajo (Dec 14, 2011)

theexpress said:


> thats subtropical...... doc is on dem islands..... were its never colder then like 72


Well then I guess my tropical is subtropical lol. It does get cold here. But the coldest I have ever seen it get was 28 for a few hours till the sun came out. I am just hoping it don't do that this year! Damn man I wish I was Chillin on them islands with doc. STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## Penyajo (Dec 14, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol! ya, 62 degrees is a bit to cold for me too. hahaha


Yeah I agree man. My dick starts shriveling up at about 67. STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## poplars (Dec 14, 2011)

hahaha jeeze you tropical peeps would think you were freezin to death up here haha...high of 40 here...


----------



## poplars (Dec 15, 2011)

wohoo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 15, 2011)

Sounding good now we need to hear from chi. Early x-mas huh


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2011)

no mail for me...


----------



## poplars (Dec 15, 2011)

hopefully tomorrow then.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 16, 2011)

nothing...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 16, 2011)

nvm......... nice post card


----------



## theexpress (Dec 16, 2011)

man i drank too much beer today......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 16, 2011)

theexpress said:


> nvm......... nice post card


so you got that box of chocolates, eh?
[video=youtube;YOn4vg0JIAo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOn4vg0JIAo[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 16, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> so you got that box of chocolates, eh?
> [video=youtube;YOn4vg0JIAo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOn4vg0JIAo[/video]



hell yeah.................


----------



## poplars (Dec 16, 2011)

fuck yeah glad to hear it

no crushed seeds right???


----------



## theexpress (Dec 16, 2011)

poplars said:


> fuck yeah glad to hear it
> 
> no crushed seeds right???


everyrhing is everythig


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 16, 2011)

theexpress said:


> everyrhing is everythig


ya, gotcha.lol are you crunk dude, or just speaking in e-bonics?


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hell yeah! Glad to hear they made the long trip safely.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 16, 2011)

Everything is everything then.. I'm starting to see all seeds forming on my bubba looking great I have to add


----------



## poplars (Dec 16, 2011)

thor1911 got his seeds safely too,, they're already germin, he should be postin pics in here soon!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 16, 2011)

ima get some bubble mailers after work tommorow.... to send out christmas cardz...........m low on stamps too


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 16, 2011)

theexpress said:


> ima get some bubble mailers after work tommorow.... to send out christmas cardz...........m low on stamps too


Same here.. I go to the post all the time so the stamps no pob


----------



## theexpress (Dec 16, 2011)

im gonna look out for the origenals of this thread.... i wonder wtf happend with jeb and his lone female sk mom? ditty were u at man... be a good time for u to pop up


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 16, 2011)

I wonder how she's looking? Which pheno did he get?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 16, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I wonder how she's looking? Which pheno did he get?


shit i dont even know... all i know is the police got everything but that lone female sk!!!!! i told yall she was a surviver... and thanx to pops she lives on in true form!!!! cuzz i was out of beans and had no way to make any more pure sk beans...


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 16, 2011)

theexpress said:


> shit i dont even know... all i know is the police got everything but that lone female sk!!!!! i told yall she was a surviver... and thanx to pops she lives on in true form!!!! cuzz i was out of beans and had no way to make any more pure sk beans...


good thing u gave it to pops. Nice work keepin the genetics alive, would be sad to lose an amazing strain like that.


----------



## poplars (Dec 16, 2011)

thanks guys i'm proud to keep a blessing as great as sk alive as I get super fuckin stoned on it tonight, cheers bros!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 16, 2011)

i think what i need to do is get down on a decent sized outdoor this year somewere in the middle of nowere....... do about a buck fiddy of em...... and go from there.... so i can finally move to a med state with some style


----------



## poplars (Dec 16, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i think what i need to do is get down on a decent sized outdoor this year somewere in the middle of nowere....... do about a buck fiddy of em...... and go from there.... so i can finally move to a med state with some style


you should do a few of that strain, the humboldt kush pheno is easy to pick out leaf structure wise if that's what you want, the bd and gdp pheno will be hard to tell apart leaf wise...


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 16, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i think what i need to do is get down on a decent sized outdoor this year somewere in the middle of nowere....... do about a buck fiddy of em...... and go from there.... so i can finally move to a med state with some style


before or after the male chop? Would be better to have 4 patches at least, then if one is discovered/ripped/flooded/whatever you got backups. But outdoor guerrilla is a ton of work with water, soil and all that... have you whipped right into shape lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 17, 2011)

chi n pops believe me. u wont't regret letting the og's in here grow the sk.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> chi n pops believe me. u wont't regret letting the og's in here grow the sk.


never even thought i would........... enjoy...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2011)

fucking snowing today......................


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 17, 2011)

theexpress said:


> fucking snowing today......................


dude, it was so damn hot here yesterday. it's still dark out right now, but I think today is gonna be another hot one. surf is cranking too. Yeeeeewww!!! I love winter


----------



## poplars (Dec 17, 2011)

30 and sunny here


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 17, 2011)

theexpress said:


> fucking snowing today......................


That blows.. It's just cold over here looks like rain coming..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 17, 2011)

45 n dry, in these parts.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2011)

getting bubble mailers today..........


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> dude, it was so damn hot here yesterday. it's still dark out right now, but I think today is gonna be another hot one. surf is cranking too. Yeeeeewww!!! I love winter


shut up nigga... noone cares...... ole wizard face ass... lololol ju know i juss playing manye


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2011)

lol........


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2011)

i jus wanna clear something up about my ethnicity... i was raised around a bunch of thugged out latinos.. columbians, mexicans, and puerto ricanz.. but i myself am thorobred albanian....... gotta keep it 100... i come from a long long long line of goonz......


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2011)

here is the story of my favorite unkles cousin http://search.lycos.com/b.php?u=zgu.0800000ryvs/yzgu/zbp.frvegfvavzfncvgan.jjj//:cggu&s=unknown&p=9&rd=www.lycos.com&as=www.antipasministries.com


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2011)

heres the story of my favoite unkle..... http://articles.chicagotribune.com/1989-06-13/news/8902090118_1_swedish-police-arrested-paul-carroll

i remeber when they grabbed my nigga........ shit i remeber when the cpd came looking for him in 87 tearing up our crib and telling us they were gonna kill him when they got him


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2011)

this is one of the og goonz........ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skanderbeg


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2011)

yet another illyrian goon...... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexander_the_Great


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 17, 2011)

theexpress said:


> shut up nigga... noone cares...... ole wizard face ass... lololol ju know i juss playing manye


wizard face, lol. wtf is a wizard face? are wizards handsome?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> wizard face, lol. wtf is a wizard face? are wizards handsome?


ok warlock face ass lolol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 17, 2011)

lol

so what you got going on for christmas? you seem to be in better spirits lately. you was bumming me out a couple weeks ago.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol
> 
> so what you got going on for christmas? you seem to be in better spirits lately. you was bumming me out a couple weeks ago.


shit bumming myself out.... lol nothing special working for x mas


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 17, 2011)

theexpress said:


> shit bumming myself out.... lol nothing special working for x mas


ahh man, same here, nothing special. I got my kids some awesome presents this year though so I'm looking forward to them being stoked on it. but other than that, I got nothing going on either. probably stone out and watch TV all day


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 17, 2011)

Wizards are short old with a beard as long as their hat


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Wizards are short old with a beard as long as their hat


merlin was tall...........


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 17, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ahh man, same here, nothing special. I got my kids some awesome presents this year though so I'm looking forward to them being stoked on it. but other than that, I got nothing going on either. probably stone out and watch TV all day


Same here. Got my oldest son a bike and a escalade power wheels my other one some toys.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 17, 2011)

theexpress said:


> merlin was tall...........


Did he have a beard as long as his hat?


----------



## poplars (Dec 17, 2011)

yum yum tahoe og can't wait!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2011)

poplars said:


> so who here had the tahoe og kush seeds or tahoe og kush cross? I'd really be interested in trading some of my genetics such as humboldt kush, superbud, etc. for it. I have many seeds just Pm me...



whyte is makeing the pre 98 bubba x tahoe.... and hopefully he crosses that to the sk... or i will


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 17, 2011)

theexpress said:


> whyte is makeing the pre 98 bubba x tahoe.... and hopefully he crosses that to the sk... or i will


I will most definately but you can do that also.. It's gonna be some kill!



poplars said:


> so who here had the tahoe og kush seeds or tahoe og kush cross? I'd really be interested in trading some of my genetics such as humboldt kush, superbud, etc. for it. I have many seeds just Pm me...


I'm making the crosses with a Tahoe male. The pollen i used on the bubba took good the Seeds are forming and it's plenty. My fire og clone along with my wifi, sour d and the white will also get hit with Tahoe pollen.


----------



## poplars (Dec 17, 2011)

stoked for tahoe OG!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 18, 2011)

poplars said:


> dr greenhorn is sending me 3 pure tahoe seeds and 3 kali mist. I'll be hella interested in those seeds once they're done too. hopefully I get a male and female of the tahoes, make some more pure seeds to send around...fuck paying hella for seeds.


yeah da doc has some tahoe.. i only got a few or id plug you


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 18, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yeah da doc has some tahoe.. i only got a few or id plug you


I might have to buy some unless someone made f2 stock. Prob try pick n mix again.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 18, 2011)

Quick question for anyone that knows if I cross a bx2 x bx2 what will that be bx3 or f1 of my stock?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 18, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Quick question for anyone that knows if I cross a bx2 x bx2 what will that be bx3 or f1 of my stock?


i think you have to backcross to the origenal parent for it to be bx3......


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 18, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i think you have to backcross to the origenal parent for it to be bx3......


I knew I was missing something for the bx part.. So basically these will be f1 of my own stock then?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 18, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I knew I was missing something for the bx part.. So basically these will be f1 of my own stock then?


yes.... thos will be first generation beans of two back crossed seeds.....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 18, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yes.... thos will be first generation beans of two back crossed seeds.....


That's good enough for me since mostly all phenos will be bubba Dom.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 18, 2011)

im getting a nie chunk of 73 micron hash today.....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 18, 2011)

theexpress said:


> im getting a nie chunk of 73 micron hash today.....


You love u some hash huh.. Lol.. I only made it a handful of times but I might start doing it more often


----------



## poplars (Dec 18, 2011)

gonna havesome cool ass genetics goin this year... gonna need to get another script or two...but damn t his is bitchen.


----------



## poplars (Dec 18, 2011)

"So far every seed that has been grown is pure Lemon kerosine skunk funk to the max. " - seedfinder about tahoe og kush

mmmmm sounds good to me!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 18, 2011)

poplars said:


> "So far every seed that has been grown is pure Lemon kerosine skunk funk to the max. " - seedfinder about tahoe og kush
> 
> mmmmm sounds good to me!


That tahoe is pure dank.. I'm sure you will like it especially if you like good quality bud. She wil get real frosty as well.. Someight even purple for ya.


----------



## poplars (Dec 18, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> That tahoe is pure dank.. I'm sure you will like it especially if you like good quality bud. She wil get real frosty as well.. Someight even purple for ya.


sounds good, I really want to make it so the majority of my bud is on a dank level near sour kush. midnight didn't really do it for me this year, neither did the superbud. but the gdp purple kush, tall pk, and the sk's always do it for me....

then I also have sativa strains to play around with aswell......jesus I need more scripts!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 18, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> You love u some hash huh.. Lol.. I only made it a handful of times but I might start doing it more often


yesssssssir


----------



## theexpress (Dec 18, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> That tahoe is pure dank.. I'm sure you will like it especially if you like good quality bud. She wil get real frosty as well.. Someight even purple for ya.


mine purpled up hard otuside in fall... but alot of it went away


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 18, 2011)

Mine did too inside cold temps.. Alot of my color stood with the bud..+ the trim job I did left purple trich covered leaves


----------



## theexpress (Dec 18, 2011)

seems fdd is hating on this thread again...... if you said something about seed trading please edit it..... i dont wanna have to battle this guy for this thread's right to exist... but i will... at anytimne for any reason.... please take advantage of our pm privledges... has yall are my friends i wont edit any of your posts....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 18, 2011)

theexpress said:


> seems fdd is hating on this thread again...... if you said something about seed trading please edit it..... i dont wanna have to battle this guy for this thread's right to exist... but i will... at anytimne for any reason.... please take advantage of our pm privledges... has yall are my friends i wont edit any of your posts....


Yeah that's understandable ..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 18, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah that's understandable ..


thank you kind gentleman very much for ur cooperation......... maybe one day weed will be legal on a global level so we wont be subjected to shit like this.... god bless and happy hollidays.... oh pops let me know how the hijack crosses matches up to the sk...


----------



## poplars (Dec 18, 2011)

yeah definitely is... must be mad I got the grapefruit diesel comin..... oh well. 


lol k I wish it was pure hijack I don't know about the ice-cream in it but hey we'll see hopefully I get that extra script.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 18, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> OPENLY trading seeds has ALWAYS been against the site rules. it puts EVERYBODY, including the site, at risk. you all know this. you can make it about me, ONCE AGAIN, but it is you all who broke the rules. man up and clean it up.
> 
> thank you all for UNDERSTANDING.
> 
> this is over now, carry on.


listen...... im an indoor mod... i got it coverd..... there are many other mods on here dailey.. we got it under control... your dissmissed


----------



## poplars (Dec 18, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> OPENLY trading seeds has ALWAYS been against the site rules. it puts EVERYBODY, including the site, at risk. you all know this. you can make it about me, ONCE AGAIN, but it is you all who broke the rules. man up and clean it up.
> 
> thank you all for UNDERSTANDING.
> 
> this is over now, carry on.



hey I did edit a buncha posts I do understand but I'm also inclined to think there's ulterior motive... but it's cool bro carry on,......


----------



## theexpress (Dec 18, 2011)

poplars said:


> hey I did edit a buncha posts I do understand but I'm also inclined to think there's ulterior motive... but it's cool bro carry on,......


everything is fine bro......... were all good.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah definitely is... must be mad I got the grapefruit diesel comin..... oh well.
> 
> 
> lol k I wish it was pure hijack I don't know about the ice-cream in it but hey we'll see hopefully I get that extra script.



i found 3 F1 hijack seeds the other day in my bean collection. 

the f1 came from a single male of air force 1 X road trip. i have about 20 F1 roadtrip left as well. 

i hold the few beans i need to do a back cross and try to get some more stable hijack beans. i'm scared to pop them though. it's all i have left.

i do have a few other f2, f3, and what-not. she started showing hermy traits at F3 though. 


the ice cream came from paradise seeds. it is BOMB. i only seeded it because i wanted more beans. i grew out some last year and they held the dominant ice cream traits. if you do grow it out you won't be disappointed. wonderful flavor, smell and tatste.


----------



## poplars (Dec 18, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i found 3 F1 hijack seeds the other day in my bean collection.
> 
> the f1 came from a single male of air force 1 X road trip. i have about 20 F1 roadtrip left as well.
> 
> ...



cool cool what was your over all opinion on the hash plant haze???


----------



## theexpress (Dec 18, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i found 3 F1 hijack seeds the other day in my bean collection.
> 
> the f1 came from a single male of air force 1 X road trip. i have about 20 F1 roadtrip left as well.
> 
> ...


whats going on with the super sour og????????? how was it?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2011)

poplars said:


> hey I did edit a buncha posts I do understand but I'm also inclined to think there's ulterior motive... but it's cool bro carry on,......








yo, pops, YOU are invited to my house on the 22nd. potluck smoke out. there is a caravan coming from SAC, you could hook up with. i would love to burn with you. looks like close to 20 people from rollitup, so far. 

PM me for directions to my house.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2011)

theexpress said:


> whats going on with the super sour og????????? how was it?


it was perfect. topped out at just over 6 feet with a pound per plant. tight dense colas. nice sweet smell. the high is "average +". makes for a good all day smoke. nice flavor and smell.


----------



## poplars (Dec 18, 2011)

idk I'm too much of a hermit right now, plus I'm so far up I don't think the caravan from sac is gonna go allll the way to mid siskiyou county... but that does sound fun...


from what I've read about ice cream it says there's only fem seeds, so I'm assuming the way they feminized this strain doesn't make it unsafe to cross with a normal male huh?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 18, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> it's 'cause i'm a MOD who was appointed duties to protect the site. i can't overlook things simply because of who it is doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


were all pretty much mods on this thread... noone is better then the other........ see how all "us" mods stick togather??? thats how it should be... btw im comming to ur house too!!!!! have hash ready!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 18, 2011)

thats my bday fdd. too bad im all the way on the eastcoast.

hope everything goes good. id put a cap or limit per person. just in case cops come through. like a 1/4 a person .


----------



## theexpress (Dec 18, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> it was perfect. topped out at just over 6 feet with a pound per plant. tight dense colas. nice sweet smell. the high is "average +". makes for a good all day smoke. nice flavor and smell.


nice.... was it og dominent? u know i show would like some.... lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2011)

theexpress said:


> nice.... was it og dominent? u know i show would like some.... lol


they sell the beans everywhere. kinda where i got them.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 18, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> actually it was all out in the open until i pm'ed you. you did NOT have it covered. stop blaming me and take some responsibility for your own actions.



lol............ stop atacking me or i will be forced to take agrressive actions... lol j/k...... last thing on that subject is seems nobody complained about it on my email... nobody reported it... just you....... thought you were unsubbed??? lol just gimmy my hash man


----------



## theexpress (Dec 18, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> they sell the beans everywhere. kinda where i got them.


lol but i want urs.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol............ stop atacking me or i will be forced to take agrressive actions... lol j/k...... last thing on that subject is seems nobody complained about it on my email... nobody reported it... just you....... thought you were unsubbed??? lol just gimmy my hash man


did i say i was unsubbed? thought i was here answering strain questions. you did just ask me about the ssog.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 18, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> did i say i was unsubbed? thought i was here answering strain questions. you did just ask me about the ssog.


your alright with me........ just dont tell me ur going to do something then bitch out....... cuzz my "ghetto" ass will hold you to your word...


----------



## poplars (Dec 18, 2011)

so I still had questions.... you seeded a feminized ice cream right? no worries about potential hermies?

and what did yu think of the hashplant haze overall?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2011)

poplars said:


> so I still had questions.... you seeded a feminized ice cream right? no worries about potential hermies?
> 
> and what did yu think of the hashplant haze overall?


hash plant haze was too hazy for me. i don't like that spicey flavor. it was an excellent plant, just not my flavor.

i grew out 6 or so of the ice cream so far and have seen no hermies. you're gonna have more hermy issues with the hijack then the ice cream. the hijack can take up to 10 weeks to finish. at 10 weeks, it's hard not to get hermies.


----------



## poplars (Dec 18, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> hash plant haze was too hazy for me. i don't like that spicey flavor. it was an excellent plant, just not my flavor.
> 
> i grew out 6 or so of the ice cream so far and have seen no hermies. you're gonna have more hermy issues with the hijack then the ice cream. the hijack can take up to 10 weeks to finish. at 10 weeks, it's hard not to get hermies.


interesting.... so the ice cream x hijack is sort of a chance strain.... I'll have to think about it. thanks for the info.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2011)

poplars said:


> interesting.... so the ice cream x hijack is sort of a chance strain.... I'll have to think about it. thanks for the info.


"chance strain"? i don't know what that means.

i had some ice cream females flowering that looked BOMB so i dropped some pollen on them so i would have some seeds for the next season. that is all.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 18, 2011)

sux i gotta wait for this bubble hash to dry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poplars (Dec 18, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> "chance strain"? i don't know what that means.
> 
> i had some ice cream females flowering that looked BOMB so i dropped some pollen on them so i would have some seeds for the next season. that is all.


chance as in... may hermie, has good shit within it... so there's a chance it's a serious keeper. that's all I meant.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 18, 2011)

hay whyte.... how good was the julius ceaser?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 18, 2011)

theexpress said:


> hay whyte.... how good was the julius ceaser?


Very damn good.. Somethung I'm mad I did not keep.. Another reason why I am using the male to make seeds..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 18, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Very damn good.. Somethung I'm mad I did not keep



i think that cross of her to bubba should be sick has hell.....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 18, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i think that cross of her to bubba should be sick has hell.....


I got 2 small ones in flower right now.. If I get girls I'll know for sure. One has fat India's like mom the other looks like a mix. I'll post pics later.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 18, 2011)

man bro im fucking starving..... somebody get your boy a gyros, or a big ass steak burrito


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 18, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i think that cross of her to bubba should be sick has hell.....


I haven't tried them yet but I know the corleone x jc gonna be something crazy good too.. My corleone smoked just like my bubba and yielded a bit more too. It also would double the og in the parentage corleone( pre-98bubba x sfv og) Julius ceaser(SoCal master kush x sfv og).. Like I was saying before the SoCal mk is straight fire and I'm mad I did not keep it..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 18, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I haven't tried them yet but I know the corleone x jc gonna be something crazy good too.. My corleone smoked just like my bubba and yielded a bit more too. It also would double the og in the parentage corleone( pre-98bubba x sfv og) Julius ceaser(SoCal master kush x sfv og).. Like I was saying before the SoCal mk is straight fire and I'm mad I did not keep it..


bubba kush= master kush x bubblegum....... the bubba x j.c. is gonna be kushy has fuck!!!!! and not the og chemmy kushy.... something real nice...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 18, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I haven't tried them yet but I know the corleone x jc gonna be something crazy good too.. My corleone smoked just like my bubba and yielded a bit more too. It also would double the og in the parentage corleone( pre-98bubba x sfv og) Julius ceaser(SoCal master kush x sfv og).. Like I was saying before the SoCal mk is straight fire and I'm mad I did not keep it..


are you sure your corleone is the sfv version? i have one corleone goin that im crossing to a Lush f3. like about everything i got.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 18, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> are you sure your corleone is the sfv version?


My corleone came from a reg pack from Cali conn and the description from the reg pack is pre98bubba x sfv og f4 male. Unless there's something I'm missing or there is another corleone I don't know about I'm sure


----------



## poplars (Dec 18, 2011)

wahts the deal with this corleone kush?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 18, 2011)

poplars said:


> wahts the deal with this corleone kush?


I don't know about the fem version but reg version I got is pre98 bubba x sfv og f4. In that I found a lovely frosty pheno that smokes just like my bubba so I pollinated it also.


----------



## poplars (Dec 18, 2011)

so is tahoe og one of the major standout strains from cali connection? or is the virdict still out?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 18, 2011)

poplars said:


> so is tahoe og one of the major standout strains from cali connection? or is the virdict still out?


to be fair its the only one from cali conn. it tried.. thanx to a generous donor i havde mad cali connect gear.. got blackwater, and a bunch of bubba crosses, julius ceaser croses, and others... the tahoe i grew out out was fucking phenominal... and im going to finish off the other half of that last nugget i have of it thats been curing for 2 months plus


i wanna try there purple chem, and also the budda tahoe!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 18, 2011)

poplars said:


> wahts the deal with this corleone kush?


corleone is pre 98 bubba x sfv ogf4..........


----------



## theexpress (Dec 18, 2011)

shit i had some platnum master kush a few weeks ago that str8 up tasted like some soapy bubba..... got double platnum bubba comming next time...... str8 from the dispensery!!!!!!! yeah niCCa!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 18, 2011)

poplars said:


> so is tahoe og one of the major standout strains from cali connection? or is the virdict still out?


sfv og and Tahoe og are the standout strains from Cali conn. but they have a bunch of clone only strains crossed to the sfv og male. All of them that I grew or smoked are fire too. So it's really what would you prefer


----------



## poplars (Dec 18, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> sfv og and Tahoe og are the standout strains from Cali conn. but they have a bunch of clone only strains crossed to the sfv og male. All of them that I grew or smoked are fire too. So it's really what would you prefer


fuck yeah looks like I'm on the right track!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 18, 2011)

theexpress said:


> to be fair its the only one from cali conn. it tried.. thanx to a generous donor i havde mad cali connect gear.. got blackwater, and a bunch of bubba crosses, julius ceaser croses, and others... the tahoe i grew out out was fucking phenominal... and im going to finish off the other half of that last nugget i have of it thats been curing for 2 months plus
> 
> 
> i wanna try there purple chem, and also the budda tahoe!!!!


Buddha Tahoe is just Tahoe og renamed so Buddha from Buddha seeds won't make money off of swerves Tahoe og.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 18, 2011)

poplars said:


> fuck yeah looks like I'm on the right track!!!


Yeah you are... I'm sure you will find something that you will claim top shelf.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 18, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Buddha Tahoe is just Tahoe og renamed so Buddha from Buddha seeds won't make money off of swerves Tahoe og.


lol i thought it was just more worked on tahoe.... the pic for that looks sick on there site.........


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 18, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol i thought it was just more worked on tahoe.... the pic for that looks sick on there site.........


It does right.. Yeah that's a way to market. But swerve himself said Tahoe og and Buddha og is the same thing just renamed..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 18, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> It does right.. Yeah that's a way to market. But swerve himself said Tahoe og and Buddha og is the same thing just renamed..


im gald you told me this before i wasted my money


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 18, 2011)

theexpress said:


> im gald you told me this before i wasted my money


No problem man.. Yeah I'm glad I told u this.. The purple chem fem I believe are not what's listed instead it's chem91 x pre 98 bubba..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 18, 2011)

[h=3]Re: Purple Chem[/h]by Swerve » Mon Dec 12, 2011 1:16 pm
the original version here in cali was chem 91 X blackwater male.. 

The Purple Chem line that is being sold on attitude and will be sold worldwide is the Chem91(SkVa) X Pre98 bubba reversed female...stupid fire in these seeds holy shit.. just wait til you guys see all the bubba hybrids wow insane dank in them... the purple chem is fire as all helll55-58 days some will get to 64....great great yeilder of top quality dank....

we got some killer pre98 bubba fem crosses in the works right now, from Bruce Wayne aka The Dark Night
Purple Chem, Purple Dieseland a few others hehehehe


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 18, 2011)

Top​


http://thecaliconnectionltd.co.uk/forums/report.php?f=8&p=9694
http://thecaliconnectionltd.co.uk/forums/posting.php?mode=quote&f=8&p=9694
[h=3]Re: Original Buddha Tahoe Og Seeds[/h]by Swerve » Tue Dec 06, 2011 8:06 pm
where are you guys reading all this....?????


look its simple the name buddha tahoe was just the name green place put on the buds.. the buds were 10000000% from the cali connection and are all pure as all hell bomb as fuck tahoe og kush....

aint no one got my tahoe cut. trust me on that. im actually extremely curious myself about what buddhas going to do for his beans that will be done next month... as we are the holders of the original cut and seeds of the Buddha tahoe ogaka tahoe og kush...

our distributors will have seeds for sale i think friday...

its pure tahoe and now its basically all marketing guys and thats the truth as i cannot let someone again ride my fucking lightening im getting tired of that...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 18, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Top​
> *Re: Original Buddha Tahoe Og Seeds*
> 
> by Swerve » Tue Dec 06, 2011 8:06 pm
> ...


he aint the only cat with the tahoe cut doe man........ and to keep it real ive had the tahoe cut kush... its more fuely then swerves... though im not at all hating on swerve.... his tahoe og is the bomb....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 18, 2011)

I think he feels he did all the marketing for the Tahoe,Larry ad sfv og like raskal did fire og and white fire


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 18, 2011)

theexpress said:


> corleone is pre 98 bubba x sfv ogf4..........





> *
> 
> Here is what Swerve said on our site. I hope this clears any confusion caused by the online vendors copy/paste skills lol.
> 
> ...


i read it somewhere else before too


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 18, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i read it somewhere else before too


Yeah the fem version is Tahoe og x pre98 reversed the reg version is pre 98 bubba x sfv og f4


----------



## theexpress (Dec 18, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i read it somewhere else before too


very confusing................................. he needs to stick to one story


----------



## theexpress (Dec 18, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah the fem version is Tahoe og x pre98 reversed the reg version is pre 98 bubba x sfv og f4


ooo no shit i get it..... shit id rather have the tahoe crossed to bubba..... lol soon i will from a privete breeder


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 18, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> It does right.. Yeah that's a way to market. But swerve himself said Tahoe og and Buddha og is the same thing just renamed..


budda seeds entered budda tahoe in the cup didn't they ? aint it win somethin?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 18, 2011)

Yeah I think 3rd or 2nd for best coffee shop and it was swerve Tahoe weed they entered from the above article..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 18, 2011)

lol, i missed all that.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 18, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, i missed all that.


Lol.. Well swerve basically is saying Buddha is copying his Tahoe and he won with swerves weed at the cup


----------



## theexpress (Dec 19, 2011)

shit man all i have to look forward now is smoking when im off work and days off lololol


----------



## Wolverine97 (Dec 19, 2011)

poplars said:


> so is tahoe og one of the major standout strains from cali connection? or is the virdict still out?


Tahoe is their flagship. Straight dank if you find a keeper pheno.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 19, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Tahoe is their flagship. Straight dank if you find a keeper pheno.



im thinking i might like the pre 98 bubba better if i can find that hella bubba pheno!!!! but yeah the tahoe is insane... onloy issue i have are it starts off weak has fuck stem wise..... i myself got alotta males more then i got females... like one outta 3 plants or so is female.... and the 10 week flowering period is longer then id like..... i picked mine at like 63-64 days...


----------



## poplars (Dec 19, 2011)

I've definitely got a good feeling about this year


----------



## Wolverine97 (Dec 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> im thinking i might like the pre 98 bubba better if i can find that hella bubba pheno!!!! but yeah the tahoe is insane... onloy issue i have are it starts off weak has fuck stem wise..... i myself got alotta males more then i got females... like one outta 3 plants or so is female.... and the 10 week flowering period is longer then id like..... i picked mine at like 63-64 days...


From what I've seen (I'm on the CC site a lot) the Tahoe just destroys all comers. I've got a couple packs of each Bubba and Tahoe that are getting cracked very shortly. We'll see. I'm pretty damn happy with their Larry OG and Jedi kush though...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 19, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> From what I've seen (I'm on the CC site a lot) the Tahoe just destroys all comers. I've got a couple packs of each Bubba and Tahoe that are getting cracked very shortly. We'll see. I'm pretty damn happy with their Larry OG and Jedi kush though...


Larry og tahoe and bubba all dank as fuck!!


----------



## Penyajo (Dec 19, 2011)

poplars said:


> I've definitely got a good feeling about this year


Yeah man I'm feeling the same vibes you are. I think this year is going to be awesome. I am going to be starting construction on my new grow op here in February if every thing goes as planned. Gonna have a nice 10'x4' room to work with. Thinking I am going to do a massive SOG with the biggest flood trays I can fit using an ebb n flow. Also going to be starting up a nice little out door grow too. But I have a feeling the weather is going to treat us real nice this year. STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## Thor1911 (Dec 19, 2011)

Well alright, heres my start . I would like to include pictures but unfortunately I cannot pull off good enough pictures to do these seeds justice. I gotta get ahold of a friends camera asap. They looked very similar to http://www.amsterdamcannabisseeds.com/images/seeds-gallery/big-beautiful-spotted-marijuana-seeds.jpg

Anyways I'll be growing these (5)little guys into jiffy pellets, I mean little girls(hopefully lol) then will be transplanting into a NTF/Aero system equipped w/ two 600s. Will be scrogging . I have them all separated from the main room because currently I have pm -_-. few clones took a little extra time to root & I guess provided great conditions for Powdery Mildew to take off. The clones are basically junk so I'm just going to vape a shit ton of sulfur & clean the whole room out before the SK goes in there.I tried a ton of methods, even bought PM Wash & that didn't do sh!t. I believe I know which species of PM I have I just have to get my temps higher Wish me luck! Should have pics up once they're sprouting out of the jiffies


----------



## theexpress (Dec 19, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> From what I've seen (I'm on the CC site a lot) the Tahoe just destroys all comers. I've got a couple packs of each Bubba and Tahoe that are getting cracked very shortly. We'll see. I'm pretty damn happy with their Larry OG and Jedi kush though...




doe i havent tried the bubba from casli con. i can say this though for sure.. the pre 98 bubba i got from bog in 01 is better then the clone only pure tahoe og kush....


----------



## poplars (Dec 19, 2011)

glad you could finally make it thor.... yeah those seeds look a lot like the sk seeds, but the sk has thicker stripes.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 19, 2011)

Thor1911 said:


> Well alright, heres my start . I would like to include pictures but unfortunately I cannot pull off good enough pictures to do these seeds justice. I gotta get ahold of a friends camera asap. They looked very similar to http://www.amsterdamcannabisseeds.com/images/seeds-gallery/big-beautiful-spotted-marijuana-seeds.jpg
> 
> Anyways I'll be growing these (5)little guys into jiffy pellets, I mean little girls(hopefully lol) then will be transplanting into a NTF/Aero system equipped w/ two 600s. Will be scrogging . I have them all separated from the main room because currently I have pm -_-. few clones took a little extra time to root & I guess provided great conditions for Powdery Mildew to take off. The clones are basically junk so I'm just going to vape a shit ton of sulfur & clean the whole room out before the SK goes in there.I tried a ton of methods, even bought PM Wash & that didn't do sh!t. I believe I know which species of PM I have I just have to get my temps higher Wish me luck! Should have pics up once they're sprouting out of the jiffies


who da fuck are you and how do you got my genetics!!!!!! 


lol j/k... welcome abord and your in for a treat!!!! did you say aero???!!!!! fuck yeah!!!!! things you should know about my sk....... she vegges slow.. esp from seed..... she has fat ass indica leaves, and 100% indica growth patterns..... when you flip her to 12/12 she barely even stretches so dont be afraind to veg long or untill atleast 18-24 inches...... she dont yield the best but she will give you rock soild thc glistening buds from top to bottom of plant!!!! there will be no shafty nuggets every bud on that plant no matter how small will knock your dick in the dirt!!!! she blooms for 8 weeks after you see pistils, BUT will hit extra hard if bloomed 9 weeks!!! she is a sturdy ass plant that deals with high wind/rain/rough conditions very well... she is easy to grow.... she can take the nutes heavy but build her up slow at first......SHE MAKES THE BEST BUBBLE HASH/HASH OIL IN THE FUCKING WORLD PERIOD!!! you will run into two main phenos... one will be the slightly more sativa but still indica has fuck "diesel" pheno.... the other will be the highly highly highl highly sought after "bubba" pheno...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 19, 2011)

poplars said:


> glad you could finally make it thor.... yeah those seeds look a lot like the sk seeds, but the sk has thicker stripes.



you could just tell by looking at da seeds that its gonna be some fucking heat!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 19, 2011)

heres what you can expect thor... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYDxUGCGOEo&list=UUaD0LVabChoRep1-NVXOM3Q&index=40&feature=plcp


----------



## poplars (Dec 19, 2011)

lol chitown even after a couple years of growin the sk myself your descriptions still get me goin every time! hahahaha


----------



## theexpress (Dec 19, 2011)

previous vid was bubba pheno here go some diesels.. comps howak47 were da fuck ever that cat is nowadays... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUqls9sGS3w&list=UUaD0LVabChoRep1-NVXOM3Q&index=32&feature=plcp


----------



## theexpress (Dec 19, 2011)

poplars said:


> lol chitown even after a couple years of growin the sk myself your descriptions still get me goin every time! hahahaha



did i ever lie to you bro even once!!!!!!!!


----------



## poplars (Dec 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> did i ever lie to you bro even once!!!!!!!!


nope, I certainly had my doubts but they were all proven wrong in the end


----------



## theexpress (Dec 19, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCcWjQvi_Qg&list=UUaD0LVabChoRep1-NVXOM3Q&index=48&feature=plcp


----------



## theexpress (Dec 19, 2011)

here it iz again... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYCSI6sw46g&list=UUaD0LVabChoRep1-NVXOM3Q&index=44&feature=plcp


----------



## theexpress (Dec 19, 2011)

dont forget were da shit comes from.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhF8c-RZgCk&feature=BFa&list=UUaD0LVabChoRep1-NVXOM3Q&lf=plcp


----------



## poplars (Dec 19, 2011)

so thought I'd spice up this thread with some straight sk pics...

straight up stoney ass bubba pheno here...



and the tincture I started 4 days ago or so... with 13+ strains of ground up bud from seeds I collected from my hippie buddy and I's breeding project


----------



## theexpress (Dec 19, 2011)

yeah that shit looks yummy has fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poplars (Dec 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yeah that shit looks yummy has fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


yep i'll be in that familiar cherished fuzzy fog of sk within an hour here,,,

when i get 7 or 8 zong rips in i can hear that ocean sound in my ears and my whole body and head feel awesome


----------



## theexpress (Dec 19, 2011)

i would trade you dobule weight of some indoor med grade bannana og right now for that one nugg on the bottom of the second sk pic


----------



## poplars (Dec 19, 2011)

lol I would never trade or send anyone sk.... I will smoke them out with sk if they're there at the right time to see the night time pheno... most of the time people just see the daytime phenotype but a few of my friends got the opprotunity .

ahh can't wait... might bust into it a lil early tonight...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 19, 2011)

just ahhhh break that nug down and uhh stuff it in like 5 pens.. and uh.... LMAO....


----------



## poplars (Dec 19, 2011)

lmfao.... i'll smoke to that.... hahahahaha toke up buddies


----------



## theexpress (Dec 19, 2011)

poplars said:


> lmfao.... i'll smoke to that.... hahahahaha toke up buddies


man id hate to break it to ya but i have been high has fuck since 3:30... but ill smoke with ya again...


----------



## poplars (Dec 19, 2011)

mmm zong rips of sk, oh yes..............


----------



## Thor1911 (Dec 20, 2011)

theexpress said:


> who da fuck are you and how do you got my genetics!!!!!!
> 
> 
> lol j/k... welcome abord and your in for a treat!!!! did you say aero???!!!!! fuck yeah!!!!! things you should know about my sk....... she vegges slow.. esp from seed..... she has fat ass indica leaves, and 100% indica growth patterns..... when you flip her to 12/12 she barely even stretches so dont be afraind to veg long or untill atleast 18-24 inches...... she dont yield the best but she will give you rock soild thc glistening buds from top to bottom of plant!!!! there will be no shafty nuggets every bud on that plant no matter how small will knock your dick in the dirt!!!! she blooms for 8 weeks after you see pistils, BUT will hit extra hard if bloomed 9 weeks!!! she is a sturdy ass plant that deals with high wind/rain/rough conditions very well... she is easy to grow.... she can take the nutes heavy but build her up slow at first......SHE MAKES THE BEST BUBBLE HASH/HASH OIL IN THE FUCKING WORLD PERIOD!!! you will run into two main phenos... one will be the slightly more sativa but still indica has fuck "diesel" pheno.... the other will be the highly highly highl highly sought after "bubba" pheno...


 Now that is a plant description growers love to here! I think I should be able to pull decent yields via scrogging this girl, I'm excited . Just trying to take care of this PowderyMildew with my DNA Kushberry else I'm just goin have to ditch that strain if I can't get it under control(has sulfur burning going atm). Thinking about just destroying it all, that sucks because I paid a couple hundred bucks for all the genetics in the room lol. Buh bai old, hello sk lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2011)

Thor1911 said:


> Now that is a plant description growers love to here! I think I should be able to pull decent yields via scrogging this girl, I'm excited . Just trying to take care of this PowderyMildew with my DNA Kushberry else I'm just goin have to ditch that strain if I can't get it under control(has sulfur burning going atm). Thinking about just destroying it all, that sucks because I paid a couple hundred bucks for all the genetics in the room lol. Buh bai old, hello sk lol


topping and lst= nice sk yields.....


----------



## poplars (Dec 20, 2011)

got some post cards today... all is well........ epic.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2011)

im mailing out some card today myself


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 20, 2011)

So yea, imma need birthday and xmas cards.. just giving ya a lil early warning since we are in such a giving and sharing mood.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 20, 2011)

theexpress said:


> im mailing out some card today myself


tis the season to be jolly.. Postcard should be touching down anydy now


----------



## poplars (Dec 20, 2011)

can't wait to see some more serious sk grows poppin up!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> So yea, imma need birthday and xmas cards.. just giving ya a lil early warning since we are in such a giving and sharing mood.


lol.....................


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> tis the season to be jolly.. Postcard should be touching down anydy now



you got me a holliday card too???

anyways i just sent out my cristmas cards...... they wont be picked up till tommorow... sorry dear friends...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 20, 2011)

hope u got mine !


----------



## highflyby (Dec 20, 2011)

This thread is going again?

Poplars is alive?

Whoa. Consider my mind blown.  Good to see all you niggas again.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2011)

hay itsa been a min how you been


----------



## highflyby (Dec 20, 2011)

shit bro, flying under the 5-0 radar but staying on top of the money making radar.

You know 

Looking to move to San Diego soon....guess its time to start prepping my grow.....it will be good to be back (growing)


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2011)

highflyby said:


> shit bro, flying under the 5-0 radar but staying on top of the money making radar.
> 
> You know
> 
> Looking to move to San Diego soon....guess its time to start prepping my grow.....it will be good to be back (growing)


yeah id love to get to a mid state too... but i dont have enough money yet


----------



## highflyby (Dec 20, 2011)

heard that.

Was it this thread I pwned FDD with the 'hitler is amused' photo?

That shit was classic.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2011)

highflyby said:


> heard that.
> 
> Was it this thread I pwned FDD with the 'hitler is amused' photo?
> 
> That shit was classic.


yeah i think thats what got us shut down at the time.... that will never happen again though...


----------



## highflyby (Dec 20, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yeah i think thats what got us shut down at the time.... that will never happen again though...



Yeah real sorry for that, but it was on everyone's mind, and I didn't mind saying it. I would love to find that post.....


Why wont it happen again? Did FDD finally get off unemployment or something and get a job?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2011)

highflyby said:


> Yeah real sorry for that, but it was on everyone's mind, and I didn't mind saying it. I would love to find that post.....
> 
> 
> Why wont it happen again? Did FDD finally get off unemployment or something and get a job?


cuzz im an indoor mod....... so is whyteberrywidow...... and penyajo...... and they come to this thread.. pops is an outdoor mod too and the doc is some kind of mod


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 20, 2011)

Doc is in the toke n talk section.. This thread will remain open for all of us to njoy


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 20, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Doc is in the toke n talk section..


thank you whyte.  



theexpress said:


> and the doc is some kind of mod


toke and talk muthafukka, remember that. your ass wouldn't be able to cut it in there, mr. high and mighty indoor mod, lol


----------



## poplars (Dec 20, 2011)

fuckin zoooonnnggg.....


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 20, 2011)

poplars said:


> fuckin zoooonnnggg.....


pops can't get enough of the bubba pheno lol...hopefully I can pick her out, u guys gotta give me some tips to look for since u know these beans so well.


----------



## poplars (Dec 20, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> pops can't get enough of the bubba pheno lol...hopefully I can pick her out, u guys gotta give me some tips to look for since u know these beans so well.


I only smoke the bubba pheno at night.... you're gettin seeds too?// news to me... I thought just the few people I knew about were gettin it... but maybe you've just been followin the thread for dayz and I never noticed you...


the thing about the bubba pheno is this... you can see some traits that we can call out as yeah this is very promising bubba pheno, but the only way you know is when it's cured up and you smoke up several rips of it, and you feel more stoned than you have on any other weed you've smoked in your recent years of your standard tolerance...


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 20, 2011)

poplars said:


> I only smoke the bubba pheno at night.... you're gettin seeds too?// news to me... I thought just the few people I knew about were gettin it... but maybe you've just been followin the thread for dayz and I never noticed you...
> 
> 
> the thing about the bubba pheno is this... you can see some traits that we can call out as yeah this is very promising bubba pheno, but the only way you know is when it's cured up and you smoke up several rips of it, and you feel more stoned than you have on any other weed you've smoked in your recent years of your standard tolerance...


Yeah worked it out with chi via pm. Like to keep business private ya know. I've been around for a minute usually lurkin most the time tho haha.

Gotcha, well I guess I'll have to pop at least 6 and then hope for 3 females. Would like to pop more but I know I will be limited in side space. Bubba leans towards the shorter side I'm guessing? Slightly broader leaves as well? Just generalizing of course, I know what you mean about you really won't know until you harvest and smoke it.


----------



## poplars (Dec 21, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Yeah worked it out with chi via pm. Like to keep business private ya know. I've been around for a minute usually lurkin most the time tho haha.
> 
> Gotcha, well I guess I'll have to pop at least 6 and then hope for 3 females. Would like to pop more but I know I will be limited in side space. Bubba leans towards the shorter side I'm guessing? Slightly broader leaves as well? Just generalizing of course, I know what you mean about you really won't know until you harvest and smoke it.


it DOES seem to be shorter... the leaves between the two phenotypes can be a challenge to tell apart, the diesel pheno isn't exactly a sativa dom haha...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 21, 2011)

poplars said:


> it DOES seem to be shorter... the leaves between the two phenotypes can be a challenge to tell apart, the diesel pheno isn't exactly a sativa dom haha...


I wouldn't mind the diesel pheno at all!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReskJN1fo6Q


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 21, 2011)

<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBtyCtxllP0">[video=youtube;kBtyCtxllP0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBtyCtxllP0[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 21, 2011)

View attachment 1946910

http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c302/Trouble263/elite pt2/DSCF46492.jpg


http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c302/Trouble263/elite pt2/DSCF4661.jpg


http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c302/Trouble263/DSCF0715.jpg


seeded
from a diff mom than the ones you got.


http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c302/Trouble263/DSCF0695.jpg
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c302/Trouble263/DSCF0768.jpg
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c302/Trouble263/DSCF0762.jpg
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c302/Trouble263/DSCF0766.jpg
your mom
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c302/Trouble263/DSCF0685.jpg
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c302/Trouble263/DSCF0772-1.jpg
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c302/Trouble263/DSCF0758.jpg
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c302/Trouble263/DSCF0764.jpg




theexpress said:


> i like this one mang...... its not the thickest coverage ever but there is frost everywere on that bitch...... fan leaves and all... you gonna be doing some inbreeding or what?





theexpress said:


> maybe one day we could introduce miss lush ass to a short stocky beast named mr. sourkush see if they like each other.... maybe some pollin can be arranged or some......



Lemon Larry Og Kush (genetic make-up Og Kush &#8220;The Larry clone&#8221; x Sour Larry Og kush male), This is a 100% Og Kush clone(The Larry) X ( Larry og kush x Sour Diesel IBL male)..Mathmatically This cross is a 75% Larry Og kush/25% Sour Diesel ibl but she was breed looking for og pheno & leans hard to the og side so more like 85% og/15% sd ibl or even 90/10 on most phenos!! This has a amazing lemon drop candy/og kush/fuel flavor, Amazing Potency/average to above average yields of lemon og funk! Sativa indica mix, flower time is 9-10 weeks

<< i told you about all the genetics xcept the llog. thx to whyt for postin this for me a while ago


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 21, 2011)

the new pic uploader sucks ass.


----------



## poplars (Dec 21, 2011)

wow thanks a BIG one bro I appreciate big chunks of info like that, I bet I"m gonna love this strain


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 21, 2011)

no prob man. when i was looking thru my journal i realized how long i been growing this shit and aint been bored with it yet that says alot because i go through alot of strains that i get tired of fairly quick. i just keep popping my own seeds tho. Gonna use my male one every female i have just for kicks b4 i close up shop for a little while. some xtra treats for when i start back.


----------



## poplars (Dec 21, 2011)

I can tell this is gonna be one of those strains that's danker than it looks.... I hardly go by looks anymore anyways... but that general look + the fact that you haven't gotten rid of it means it's definitely got an epic high to back it up....


----------



## poplars (Dec 21, 2011)

so I just looked at the weather in afghanistan... it's literally almost identical to the weather here... they have a high of 46, low of 14...


I have a high of 47, low of 14....

their humidity fluctuates from 30-40% to 3%... while it isn't quite that dry here.. it does get down to 7% humidity in the middle of the day when there's no clouds in the sky...


this pretty much explains why my area seems to grow the best afghanis I've ever had in my life...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 21, 2011)

what it do!!!!!!!?????


----------



## jeb5304 (Dec 21, 2011)

hey all was good? my sk still going. putting a older mum into flower this week. no time or place to do a big run yet but i still have 4 healthy bonsai mums around.ill be around peace


----------



## Penyajo (Dec 21, 2011)

Whats good guys!!! Hope you all are getting ready for the holidays. I know Im not lol. Any ways just stopping by to say what up. Hope you all with cold weather havent frozen solid yet. STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## Thor1911 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Update on my 5 seedlings*
I have one seedling that sprouted a bit before the others its already an inch taller then the rest, eee I gotta get my hands on a good camera quick lol. I'm excited, the stems on the seedlings are the hairest lookin things in the world like little tinnie white hairs I forgot what they're called lol. Anyways, girls are 1-2 1/2 inches now 

-crosses fingers & hopes for all females -



i'm fried I hope this msg all made sense I did a reread but ya never know guess thats what headband then diesel does to you in the morning  lol. Have a good rest of the day everyone & Happy Holidays


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 22, 2011)

Thor1911 said:


> *Update on my 5 seedlings*
> I have one seedling that sprouted a bit before the others its already an inch taller then the rest, eee I gotta get my hands on a good camera quick lol. I'm excited, the stems on the seedlings are the hairest lookin things in the world like little tinnie white hairs I forgot what they're called lol. Anyways, girls are 1-2 1/2 inches now
> 
> -crosses fingers & hopes for all females -
> ...


That made perfect sense.. Everything sounding good for you.. My bubba x jc cross has the fuzzy white hair on the stem too so I know what u mean. Can't wait to see it in flower..


----------



## Thor1911 (Dec 22, 2011)

Btw thought I'd just mention I'm going to be doing these SK in rdwc at first, after that I'll be doing areo. Just because if I put them in my areo setup & get a male it'd cause mayhem for a minute lol. I'd rather avoid that & just do a 6 bucket rdwc(5 for plants & extra for res adjusting)


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2011)

Thor1911 said:


> Btw thought I'd just mention I'm going to be doing these SK in rdwc at first, after that I'll be doing areo. Just because if I put them in my areo setup & get a male it'd cause mayhem for a minute lol. I'd rather avoid that & just do a 6 bucket rdwc(5 for plants & extra for res adjusting)


just do them justice.... please invest in a dank ass camera... dont be a broke ass nigga like me... lololol........... your gonna love the way they grow....... please do top them and train them.... they will bush out something fierce!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 22, 2011)

Chi how r things?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> hey all was good? my sk still going. putting a older mum into flower this week. no time or place to do a big run yet but i still have 4 healthy bonsai mums around.ill be around peace



lol u been vegging her out for like a year!!! hope she a tree by now... i woulda cropped her 3 times by now lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Chi how r things?


thinking manyana


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2011)

yo man....... do me a favor... everybody hit thor with some love.... punch that rep button for da new sk warrior!!!!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 22, 2011)

Damn either my rep high or he low cause he got a whole new bar with a rep from me Lol


----------



## Thor1911 (Dec 22, 2011)

theexpress said:


> just do them justice.... please invest in a dank ass camera... dont be a broke ass nigga like me... lololol........... your gonna love the way they grow....... please do top them and train them.... they will bush out something fierce!


Yeah I plan on investing in one that will do it justice , I need one anyways because I wanna get in photography as a hobby with a friend lol, what sounds better then a few puffs of sk & a nature walk with a sick camera.

These girls only get the upmost love & respect, they're my babies . Yeah they'll definitely be vegg'ed out more then long enough. I'm going to flip when my scrog canopy is full. Gotta be sure to get a nice harvest  lol atleast enuf to last me till next.



wyteberrywidow said:


> Damn either my rep high or he low cause he got a whole new bar with a rep from me Lol


thats hilarious, thanks lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2011)

Thor1911 said:


> Yeah I plan on investing in one that will do it justice , I need one anyways because I wanna get in photography as a hobby with a friend lol, what sounds better then a few puffs of sk & a nature walk with a sick camera.
> 
> These girls only get the upmost love & respect, they're my babies . Yeah they'll definitely be vegg'ed out more then long enough. I'm going to flip when my scrog canopy is full. Gotta be sure to get a nice harvest  lol atleast enuf to last me till next.
> 
> ...


awww dude if your gonna scrog her you will get alot of dry sk nugget!!!!


----------



## poplars (Dec 22, 2011)

smokin skkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk zonnnnnnnnnnnnnnngggg


----------



## Penyajo (Dec 23, 2011)

poplars said:


> smokin skkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk zonnnnnnnnnnnnnnngggg


............ Lucky.......... I know your High. You just need to STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## poplars (Dec 23, 2011)

chitown hows shit goin you got your post cards mailed out safely? hope all is well.


----------



## poplars (Dec 23, 2011)

been a lil while since I've posted a sk pic...here you guys [email protected]



thats the short stoney as fuck knock you flat on your ass pheno


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 23, 2011)

poplars said:


> chitown hows shit goin you got your post cards mailed out safely? hope all is well.


I know mine should reach him today.. I thought yesterday.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I know mine should reach him today.. I thought yesterday.


its cristmas time... mail is slow cuzz there is soo much of it.. you know how many people sending cars/gifts? millions and millions


----------



## Thor1911 (Dec 23, 2011)

poplars said:


> smokin skkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk zonnnnnnnnnnnnnnngggg





poplars said:


> been a lil while since I've posted a sk pic...here you guys [email protected]


U sm0kIn stronnnnnnnnnnnnnnngggg lol
Looks purty, fricken outthere atm head band then a b of galaxy god bud lol eyes are red as the devils package


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 24, 2011)

Well the seeds on the bubba are almost done and it looks like I underestimated the pollen.. Because the whole plant damn near is seeded.. Good n bad.. I'll have plenty of beans but not plenty of bubba.
@chi I also got a female pre98x jceaser. So u will know what's up with it.


----------



## jeb5304 (Dec 24, 2011)

murry christmas yall !!! santa plz send me sum sk pollen it is needed badly.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> murry christmas yall !!! santa plz send me sum sk pollen it is needed badly.


lol ur clone only looks like....,. merry x mas to all my rollitup fam!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Well the seeds on the bubba are almost done and it looks like I underestimated the pollen.. Because the whole plant damn near is seeded.. Good n bad.. I'll have plenty of beans but not plenty of bubba.
> @chi I also got a female pre98x jceaser. So u will know what's up with it.


i would love to see what this cross looks like...... the beans i got of it look very viable....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2011)

im be right here gang bangin if any yall need me...... pops bust out dem cans of spray paint... lol can ya dig!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2011)

apreciate da rep popz...........


----------



## poplars (Dec 24, 2011)

yeah bout time it let me throw some your way...most of the time it says I sent too much so I gave up for a while haha....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2011)

man i cant wait to get baked... even doe im runnin low on meds


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 24, 2011)

Nigga You? i'm drying weed on my 400w light for C-mas. smokin roaches out of my mini bong. but i'm high. Whats the plans after work 2mor?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Nigga You? i'm drying weed on my 400w light for C-mas. smokin roaches out of my mini bong. but i'm high. Whats the plans after work 2mor?


shit i got like a gram of actual indoor dispensery og left.. my saving grace is the gram half of bubble.... aint shit shaking on the reup for a few fucking days!!!! i might have to buy an 1/8 outta pocket!!!! fucking hate that.... i can grow the dankest herb but i have to pay for it!!!!!

no real plans jo.... just playing it by ear.... my og is leaving the country for a few weeks so i might see her off at o hare


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 24, 2011)

theexpress said:


> shit i got like a gram of actual indoor dispensery og left.. my saving grace is the gram half of bubble.... aint shit shaking on the reup for a few fucking days!!!! i might have to buy an 1/8 outta pocket!!!! fucking hate that.... i can grow the dankest herb but i have to pay for it!!!!!
> 
> no real plans jo.... just playing it by ear.... my og is leaving the country for a few weeks so i might see her off at o hare


Lol that was gonna be my reply. i hate buying but when i'm out i gotta cop 1/8s no more because there is a huge chance it'll be trash. Like a week ago i copped one and it was trash. and then on my bday i got some shit called blue dragon breath(that what he told me) it was aiight . but it just wasnt what im used too. 50 for a 8th.


----------



## poplars (Dec 24, 2011)

the flow of weed in this country is equivalent to an overweight cigg smoker beer drinkin chip eatin fat ass american.... half the blood going to his stomach and liver... maybe 20% going to the brain and the rest of the body LOL.... it's like we have a SHITLOAD of weed flowing to the whole west coast, then a few sorrounding states, then a TrICKLE of weed to the east....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 24, 2011)

Yall been over there doing it big for so long. you have probably never seend super seedy mexican weed actual schwag. we get alot of bud from over the border(the southern one). if we get some cali. we KNOW its cali.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 24, 2011)

theexpress said:


> shit i got like a gram of actual indoor dispensery og left.. my saving grace is the gram half of bubble.... aint shit shaking on the reup for a few fucking days!!!! i might have to buy an 1/8 outta pocket!!!! fucking hate that....


just take a break dude. I've haven't smoked in 4 days already. back hurts like fuck but a break here and there is always a plus. gotta detox once in a while. to much toxins not good for the body.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 24, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> just take a break dude. I've haven't smoked in 4 days already. back hurts like fuck but a break here and there is always a plus. gotta detox once in a while. to much toxins not good for the body.


i always want to try to take a break. but as e day goes on. i can't help myself, i gotta find something to do with my time.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 24, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i always want to try to take a break. but as e day goes on. i can't help myself, i gotta find something to do with my time.


I'm the same. I am jonesing at this moment, lol. but after about 7-10 days, those feelings go away. I always smoke just to pass the time. so when I don't smoke, it feels like 1 hour is a day, a day a week, lol. but as the thc leaves your system, all those jonesing feelings go away and you find out that there's a lot of other things to occupy your day than just smoking. when I stop smoking to take a break, I find myself doing all the things I used to/still love doing, but doing it more. like surfing, skating, playing ball, hanging out instead of staying home and getting stoned to pass time.


----------



## poplars (Dec 24, 2011)

fuck having a life I'd rather get stoned


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2011)

poplars said:


> the flow of weed in this country is equivalent to an overweight cigg smoker beer drinkin chip eatin fat ass american.... half the blood going to his stomach and liver... maybe 20% going to the brain and the rest of the body LOL.... it's like we have a SHITLOAD of weed flowing to the whole west coast, then a few sorrounding states, then a TrICKLE of weed to the east....


tons of weed here too i just hate buying it lol...... i know i have a greenthumb...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> just take a break dude. I've haven't smoked in 4 days already. back hurts like fuck but a break here and there is always a plus. gotta detox once in a while. to much toxins not good for the body.




mother fuckin blasphamy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! comon man i aint on paper no more i have the right to smoke!!!! shit 4 days.... ida hurt someone by now! lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2011)

poplars said:


> fuck having a life I'd rather get stoned




getting stoned is my life!!!!! major part......


----------



## Wolverine97 (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas you hooligans


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 24, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm the same. I am jonesing at this moment, lol. but after about 7-10 days, those feelings go away. I always smoke just to pass the time. so when I don't smoke, it feels like 1 hour is a day, a day a week, lol. but as the thc leaves your system, all those jonesing feelings go away and you find out that there's a lot of other things to occupy your day than just smoking. when I stop smoking to take a break, I find myself doing all the things I used to/still love doing, but doing it more. like surfing, skating, playing ball, hanging out instead of staying home and getting stoned to pass time.


Yep, doc ur right. I was the same way but then like u said after 7-10 days it's not a problem but them first 7 days are crucial.. Very very hard to sleep


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2011)

new pick up str8 from orange county cali... medi disp PRIVETE RESERVE NUGGET!!!!! holeywater og kush....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2011)

fully indoor.... fully organic........ fully dank!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2011)

double motha fuckin platnum bubba kush!!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm the same. I am jonesing at this moment, lol. but after about 7-10 days, those feelings go away. I always smoke just to pass the time. so when I don't smoke, it feels like 1 hour is a day, a day a week, lol. but as the thc leaves your system, all those jonesing feelings go away and you find out that there's a lot of other things to occupy your day than just smoking. when I stop smoking to take a break, I find myself doing all the things I used to/still love doing, but doing it more. like surfing, skating, playing ball, hanging out instead of staying home and getting stoned to pass time.


maaaaaaan you sound like a quitter!!!!!!! we dont need people like you in da movement nigga!!!! go smoke a bowl and think about the bullshit you just said! ooooo yeah.... AND DONT EVEN LET ME CATCH YOU WEST OF LAWRENCE AVE AGAIN!!!!! next time ima castrate ya!!! lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 24, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yep, doc ur right. I was the same way but then like u said after 7-10 days it's not a problem but them first 7 days are crucial.. Very very hard to sleep


oh ya, I forgot about adding that, hahaha. very, very hard to sleep those 7-10+ days, lol. I use melatonin to help some but I still get a hard time. but yup, them first 7 days is crucial.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 24, 2011)

theexpress said:


> maaaaaaan you sound like a quitter!!!!!!! we dont need people like you in da movement nigga!!!! go smoke a bowl and think about the bullshit you just said! ooooo yeah.... AND DONT EVEN LET ME CATCH YOU WEST OF LAWRENCE AVE AGAIN!!!!! next time ima castrate ya!!! lol


lol! I ain't no quitter, I'm a toker 4 life homie. just taking a little break. I did the same thing at the same time last year, remember? lol.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol! I ain't no quitter, I'm a toker 4 life homie. just taking a little break. I did the same thing at the same time last year, remember? lol.



blood inn................ blood out!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2011)

maybe in the next couple of days ill take some pix of some blackberry kush, ogre og, true og, and clone only tahoe og....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 24, 2011)

Nice those bugs should be some seriously dank ones.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 24, 2011)

theexpress said:


> maybe in the next couple of days ill take some pix of some blackberry kush, ogre og, true og, and clone only tahoe og....


ogre og, what a fitting strain for you



and those sound like some dank


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2011)

see how ya boy went from being out to smoking strong real quicj before he even really ran out? lol.... id go nutts w/o my meds bro!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 24, 2011)

theexpress said:


> see how ya boy went from being out to smoking strong real quicj before he even really ran out? lol.... id go nutts w/o my meds bro!


you're fuckin' nuttz with your meds bro,  glad you got what you need


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ogre og, what a fitting strain for you
> 
> 
> 
> and those sound like some dank


its a brand new strain.. so was the abusive larry i passed up on.... the true og is classic og funk but is super fucking retarded dense...... the black berry is og x dj shorts blueberry... and its the beez neez............... by far the most frosted outta everything..... clone only tahoe comes close..... its more indica hitting then cali connects...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2011)

they got some crazy ass ogs out now... bill clinton og... hairey back mary og..... santa og..... 5150 og.. lol im not making these names up... they released a gang of new strains


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 24, 2011)

Christmas oil time! lol best Christmas morning ever


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 24, 2011)

Crazy ogs lol.. I think I have a hermie on my retarded wifi.. It looks like pods are coming from the branches where I topped at but on the other branch it's shooting out white hairs.. I know it's not me or my grower on because I have 7 other plants flowering and this is a hermie.. This is exactly why I don't buy overpriced fem seeds.smdh!!:/


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Crazy ogs lol.. I think I have a hermie on my retarded wifi.. It looks like pods are coming from the branches where I topped at but on the other branch it's shooting out white hairs.. I know it's not me or my grower on because I have 7 other plants flowering and this is a hermie.. This is exactly why I don't buy overpriced fem seeds.smdh!!:/


my fem seed violator kush hermed on me... but the hasd plant didnt


----------



## poplars (Dec 25, 2011)

black berry kush seems to be a flavor strain... tried it this year outdoor from clone and wasn't very impressive... made seeds but I'm not gonna grow em... my hippie buddy can have at em.


ogre og...gnarly name.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2011)

poplars said:


> black berry kush seems to be a flavor strain... tried it this year outdoor from clone and wasn't very impressive... made seeds but I'm not gonna grow em... my hippie buddy can have at em.
> 
> 
> ogre og...gnarly name.


i dont know wtf to tell you buddy..... you got the wrong pheno i guess... the blackberry kush i had 2ce before was hard has hell.... super stanky, and highly highl like sk resinous.... tasted like blackberry and fuel..... i should just grab a full L of it!!!! it has purple on leaves and purp streaks on some caylxes


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2011)

poplars said:


> black berry kush seems to be a flavor strain... tried it this year outdoor from clone and wasn't very impressive... made seeds but I'm not gonna grow em... my hippie buddy can have at em.
> 
> 
> ogre og...gnarly name.


the ogre is a brand new strain they say... i personally think its just a new pheno of somekind of older more known og.... they all look very similer but some ogs smell stronger/different then others... also some more hybrid ect. more hairey less hairey...... ect..


----------



## poplars (Dec 25, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i dont know wtf to tell you buddy..... you got the wrong pheno i guess... the blackberry kush i had 2ce before was hard has hell.... super stanky, and highly highl like sk resinous.... tasted like blackberry and fuel..... i should just grab a full L of it!!!! it has purple on leaves and purp streaks on some caylxes



idk man it was just as crystally fit the description had a blackberry taste.... just not a very impressive high.

besides pretty sure blackberry kush is a clone only strain in cali right now, my hippie buddy got a clone of it, it looked exactly as you describe.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2011)

poplars said:


> idk man it was just as crystally fit the description had a blackberry taste.... just not a very impressive high.
> 
> besides pretty sure blackberry kush is a clone only strain in cali right now, my hippie buddy got a clone of it, it looked exactly as you describe.


if thats the case i have no clue why you dont like it!!!!! i go nutts over that shit....!!!!!!!!!!!!! it had deep blood red hairs too!!!!!!! smaller buds that are rock hard.... maybe you just need to try the indoor version of it!!!! its like a str8 up 50/50 mix of the og/blueberry!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2011)

comeon son...!!!!!!! fuck with ya boy!!!!!! cuzz he fux heavily with the blackberry og kush!!!


----------



## poplars (Dec 25, 2011)

oh yeah doc got that postcard  all 3 tahoe og kush seeds made it... but only one kali haze... dunno whats up with that but I don't realyl care the tahoe og was the priority . . . .


----------



## poplars (Dec 25, 2011)

lol bro I could give a fuck about the look and crystal count of a bud.


remember the strongest pheno of Sk, is NOT the most crystally.......


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2011)

poplars said:


> lol bro I could give a fuck about the look and crystal count of a bud.
> 
> 
> remember the strongest pheno of Sk, is NOT the most crystally.......


i dont know about that.... i dotn share that view at all....both the phenos of the sk are kiefed da fuck out.. but the diesel phen is lighter.... the bubba is more sappy doe..


----------



## poplars (Dec 25, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i dont know about that.... i dotn share that view at all....both the phenos of the sk are kiefed da fuck out.. but the diesel phen is lighter.... the bubba is more sappy doe..


well either way I've tried buds that were more crystally than sk that didn't have /half/ the high... blackberry kush had a nice high but I think the blueberry distracted from the true KICK of the kush in that strain.......... not for meeee


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2011)

here is a holey water og pic.. not taken by me or the camera i usually use...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2011)

poplars said:


> well either way I've tried buds that were more crystally than sk that didn't have /half/ the high... blackberry kush had a nice high but I think the blueberry distracted from the true KICK of the kush in that strain.......... not for meeee


lol i just a few days ago beat lordjins clone only tahoe og kush v.s. indoor grown sk grown by howak in a frostyness contest..... i havent had anything frostier then the sk.... ive had shit has frosty...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2011)

indoor ski gets kiefer then this indoor clone only tahoe.... this is the pic i had to beat..


----------



## poplars (Dec 25, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol i just a few days ago beat lordjins clone only tahoe og kush v.s. indoor grown sk grown by howak in a frostyness contest..... i havent had anything frostier then the sk.... ive had shit has frosty...


I've definitely seen shit only a little bit more crystally, but it doesn't fuckin matter... only matters if it gets you fuckin stoned as fuck in the end.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2011)

poplars said:


> I've definitely seen shit only a little bit more crystally, but it doesn't fuckin matter... only matters if it gets you fuckin stoned as fuck in the end.


that is the most important thing i look for in my bud.... everything else no matter how appealing taste ect is comes second


----------



## poplars (Dec 25, 2011)

theexpress said:


> that is the most important thing i look for in my bud.... everything else no matter how appealing taste ect is comes second


yep this is the way I intend to breed all my strains... for kick, growth characteristics, looks, THEN smells. it all counts... but the high matters the most.


that's why I wish we could go back into the days like 6 years ago when there was nothing but intuitive testingn of cannabis strains.... like this does this and thisi and this... not this has this % and this % and this % and this is waht you can expect from this because of this??


fuck that... I prefer the days where this strain is good for sleeping, does this this and this... why do we need to know the thc% and CBD% and shit when that isn't even the whole picture?

do you guys really need to know how much of each terpenoid and how much of each flavanoid and cannabinoid and everything that interacts in such minute amounts to create that delicate high you enjoy??? NO. you just want to know that it does what it says it does... THC% was a hope that this could be done, taking the lack of trust out of testers...

but the fact is, that isn't gonna happen, % of stuff isn't going to tel you what kind o fhigh you have to a certainty... a GOOD legit tester, or a few of them, CAN tell you with CERTAINTY how it will effect MOST people.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2011)

poplars said:


> yep this is the way I intend to breed all my strains... for kick, growth characteristics, looks, THEN smells. it all counts... but the high matters the most.
> 
> 
> that's why I wish we could go back into the days like 6 years ago when there was nothing but intuitive testingn of cannabis strains.... like this does this and thisi and this... not this has this % and this % and this % and this is waht you can expect from this because of this??
> ...


i will be that tester for you lol!!!


----------



## poplars (Dec 25, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i will be that tester for you lol!!!


yeah you'd be a good one but you'd have to get used to the outdoor bud lolol and that longer high and more draggy afterhigh.... but you'd be great especially with all your . . . kush expertise . . . . .lol

the kush professor . . . . . lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah you'd be a good one but you'd have to get used to the outdoor bud lolol and that longer high and more draggy afterhigh.... but you'd be great especially with all your . . . kush expertise . . . . .lol
> 
> the kush professor . . . . . lol



they call me cap eN. kush!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2011)

man im fucking starving... i wanna get high..... i wanna smoke a square!!!!!!!!! i need to see my og off overseas..... i need to get the fuck outta here!!!!!! i gotta pay for next moves..... ect... fuck working today!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 25, 2011)

poplars said:


> oh yeah doc got that postcard  all 3 tahoe og kush seeds made it... but only one kali haze... dunno whats up with that but I don't realyl care the tahoe og was the priority . . . .


right on. how come only one of the kali? try shaking the "object" I put it in. it might be stuck at the bottom. glad you got the tahoe's safely


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 25, 2011)

theexpress said:


> man im fucking starving... i wanna get high..... i wanna smoke a square!!!!!!!!! i need to see my og off overseas..... i need to get the fuck outta here!!!!!! i gotta pay for next moves..... ect... fuck working today!!!!!


you still off the ciggs? how many days you got clean?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you still off the ciggs? how many days you got clean?


lol i smoke like a chimeneyy..... and i need one bad now!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 25, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol i smoke like a chimeneyy..... and i need one bad now!!!


what brand you smoke? virginia slims? misty's??


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what brand you smoke? virginia slims? misty's??



lucky strikes motha fukka!!!!! unfiltered!!!!!!!






lolololol i used to smoke newport 100'z but they was killing me quick.... i smoke marlboro lights now.. i may switch to ultra lights


----------



## poplars (Dec 25, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> right on. how come only one of the kali? try shaking the "object" I put it in. it might be stuck at the bottom. glad you got the tahoe's safely


I'm thinking 2 of em fell out hella fast... because I found one on my desk because they are so uniquely small I could tell...so unless I magically find the last one... I have 2 kali mist seeds... so atleast a CHANCE.... lolllthanks again brotha merry christmas.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 25, 2011)

poplars said:


> I'm thinking 2 of em fell out hella fast... because I found one on my desk because they are so uniquely small I could tell...so unless I magically find the last one... I have 2 kali mist seeds... so atleast a CHANCE.... lolllthanks again brotha merry christmas.


right on man, merry christmas back at ya. I'm looking so forward to your grow next year.


----------



## poplars (Dec 25, 2011)

wow so, those cali mist seeds are SO tiny that one wedged itself somewhere in the pen, I heard it shakin around and I found it



woohooo


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 25, 2011)

poplars said:


> wow so, those cali mist seeds are SO tiny that one wedged itself somewhere in the pen, I heard it shakin around and I found it
> 
> 
> 
> woohooo


woohooo! awesome! you gonna love that kali mist man. here is one grown out from the same batch of beans


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2011)

were in mexico did this schwagg come from








lol thats that zecatecas green!!! lol


----------



## poplars (Dec 25, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> woohooo! awesome! you gonna love that kali mist man. here is one grown out from the same batch of beans


mmm that looks yummmy what did it smell like how was the high? you live in hawaii I'm sure you've tried some true ass sativas, how does it stack up to em? does it have that notorious shimmery colored energetic uppity high?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2011)

poplars said:


> mmm that looks yummmy what did it smell like how was the high? you live in hawaii I'm sure you've tried some true ass sativas, how does it stack up to em? does it have that notorious shimmery colored energetic uppity high?


cali mist is like 90% sativa...... lacks a real smell... ive smoked it many times.. a few diffrent phenos


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2011)

though not the shit to me since in racist to sativas..... 



Arguably the top sativa strain available today. With 90% sativa genetices, Kali Mist grows into tall, running, classically sativa plants with very few leaves. This strain produces dense clusters of full fluffy buds, producing much higher yields than you would expect. The plant structure and few leaves allow the light to pass all the way to lower branches, allowing bottom buds to develop fully. When planted outside early in the year this plant can grow very tall. Expect spiraling flowers with a high resin content and a delightfully spicy scent.Kali Mist is often the choice of experts for their own stash grows. Also, particularly woman seem to like this strain, next to the sheer pleasure of smoking it, we received several reports that it works great against menstrual cramps.We are proud to announce that Kali Mist was improved in 2000 to produce bigger yields. In Spain it proved to be very mold resistent, even outside during bad weather. This strain has flavor and subtle cerebral effect that gave it a Cannabis Cup first prize in 1995 (Hydro Cup) and again (with this new and improved version) in 2000 (Seed Company Sativa Cup)! Without a doubt the choice for connoisseur stash.
Type: sativa
Indoor clone grow time: 1 - 5 days
Indoor flowering time: 70 -90 days
Indoor yield: 300- 500 grams/m2
Outside/ Greenhouse harvest time; November


----------



## poplars (Dec 25, 2011)

theexpress said:


> cali mist is like 90% sativa...... lacks a real smell... ive smoked it many times.. a few diffrent phenos


by real smell do you mean smells like nothing or just doesn't have the sour pungent smell you're used to in your greasy indicas you prefer???

if its that much sativa then it should have a tart smell to it, most likely fruity or slightly piney...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2011)

heres a calimist bud from serious seed bank....


----------



## poplars (Dec 25, 2011)

that looks pretttty


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2011)

poplars said:


> by real smell do you mean smells like nothing or just doesn't have the sour pungent smell you're used to in your greasy indicas you prefer???
> 
> if its that much sativa then it should have a tart smell to it, most likely fruity or slightly piney...


if i recall correct.... smelled spicey..... and earthy..... odor levle was like a 5 outta 10 to me..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2011)

ima treat myself to a bowl of holeywater og laced with like .3 a gram of bubble hash... i deserve it....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 25, 2011)

poplars said:


> mmm that looks yummmy what did it smell like how was the high? you live in hawaii I'm sure you've tried some true ass sativas, how does it stack up to em? does it have that notorious shimmery colored energetic uppity high?


in flowering the smell was like a sweet smell. after drying it's not so strong of a smell. but a hint of sweetness. and it's one of my favorites. and it does have that long lasting creative high, the kind that keeps you up cause you got so much creativity going on in your head. gives me the munchies. and makes me happy. music sounds ohhh so sweet. one of my favorites for sure.

forgot to add it also takes my aches and pains away, especially the ones in my back


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 25, 2011)

theexpress said:


> cali mist is like 90% sativa...... lacks a real smell... ive smoked it many times.. a few diffrent phenos


so I see you been doing your homework G. he hit it on the nose, it lacks smell.


----------



## poplars (Dec 25, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> in flowering the smell was like a sweet smell. after drying it's not so strong of a smell. but a hint of sweetness. and it's one of my favorites. and it does have that long lasting creative high, the kind that keeps you up cause you got so much creativity going on in your head. gives me the munchies. and makes me happy. music sounds ohhh so sweet. one of my favorites for sure.
> 
> forgot to add it also takes my aches and pains away, especially the ones in my back


ah that sounds nice right on man I'm glad I found all those seeds hahahaha this is gonna be bitchen.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 25, 2011)

poplars said:


> by real smell do you mean smells like nothing or just doesn't have the sour pungent smell you're used to in your greasy indicas you prefer???
> 
> if its that much sativa then it should have a tart smell to it, most likely fruity or slightly piney...


just has a hint of smell. and also it does smell fruity or slightly piney. definitely doesn't have that "kick you in your nose" smell.


----------



## poplars (Dec 25, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> just has a hint of smell. and also it does smell fruity or slightly piney. definitely doesn't have that "kick you in your nose" smell.


very interesting . . . .will be cool to see how it turns out.... probably gonna be growing along with some mexi sativas and philipine sativa...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 25, 2011)

poplars said:


> ah that sounds nice right on man I'm glad I found all those seeds hahahaha this is gonna be bitchen.


When will you start those n the tahoe? Sounds likes it gonna be a good year for alot of people..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 25, 2011)

poplars said:


> very interesting . . . .will be cool to see how it turns out.... probably gonna be growing along with some mexi sativas and philipine sativa...


damn bro! sounds like an awesome grow. I was wondering how you was gonna top the past grow journal you made. looking forward to seeing your upcoming one. right on man.


----------



## poplars (Dec 25, 2011)

yeah I try to top myself every year if I can 


and I'm gonna germ those tahoe along with everything else some time in january.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 25, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah I try to top myself every year if I can
> 
> 
> and I'm gonna germ those tahoe along with everything else some time in january.


You start them indoors under flouro shop lights right? Them bubba x tahoes should be done around mid- january


----------



## poplars (Dec 25, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> You start them indoors under flouro shop lights right? Them bubba x tahoes should be done around mid- january


yep that's right....

cool, if they can germ within a week or two of being dry then that's definitely enough time.....


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 25, 2011)

i had seed outside that cracked and started to send out roots wile still on the plant , good luck i think your going to be fine


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2011)

robert 14617 said:


> i had seed outside that cracked and started to send out roots wile still on the plant , good luck i think your going to be fine


ive had that happen to.... only on outdoor plants


----------



## highflyby (Dec 26, 2011)

Merry Chrismtas to me.  Just bought this off BM!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2011)

highflyby said:


> Merry Chrismtas to me.  Just bought this off BM!


you didnt get me anything????? just let me get that


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> You start them indoors under flouro shop lights right? Them bubba x tahoes should be done around mid- january


how da fuck did you get your dog to do this???? lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1Vhsm6OZDQ


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 26, 2011)

theexpress said:


> how da fuck did you get your dog to do this???? lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1Vhsm6OZDQ


That dog belongs on America's best dance crew or that other dancing with the stars lol... H getting it in.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> That dog belongs on America's best dance crew or that other dancing with the stars lol... H getting it in.



that dogs a stud jo!!!!!! lol you seen him get greazy???!!!! hahaha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 26, 2011)

theexpress said:


> how da fuck did you get your dog to do this???? lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1Vhsm6OZDQ


ahahahahahaah! that was some funny shit! lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 26, 2011)

theexpress said:


> that dogs a stud jo!!!!!! lol you seen him get greazy???!!!! hahaha


lol!! I was laughing my ass off when I read this dudes comment

That awkward moment when the&#65279; dog dances better than you...

SpeediSongs 3 hours ago​


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ahahahahahaah! that was some funny shit! lol



man they had to of had that dog on strings or something....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 26, 2011)

theexpress said:


> man they had to of had that dog on strings or something....


lol. it was on a leash tied to the stool but couldn't see the leash. that doggie had the moves though huh, lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol. it was on a leash tied to the stool but couldn't see the leash. that doggie had the moves though huh, lol


hell yeah he did... those puerto ricans beat that dog to learn to dance like that


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 26, 2011)

theexpress said:


> hell yeah he did... those puerto ricans beat that dog to learn to dance like that


I think I watched the video 3 times already and I'm still laughing my ass off thanks for that. I gotta go share the video with someone now, lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I think I watched the video 3 times already and I'm still laughing my ass off


im not gonna lie i wish i could dance half has fuckin good has that dog!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 26, 2011)

theexpress said:


> im not gonna lie i wish i could dance half has fuckin good has that dog!


me too!!! hahahahaha


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 26, 2011)

theexpress said:


> hell yeah he did... those puerto ricans beat that dog to learn to dance like that


U damn skippy lol.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2011)

mornin folkks
.........................................................


----------



## poplars (Dec 27, 2011)

mornin broooooooooooo


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 27, 2011)

What's goodie people


----------



## poplars (Dec 27, 2011)

just survivin over here. no struggle is for nothing though..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 27, 2011)

Got my Xmas present via post.. Nice and sound now a couple babies will be cracking tonight.


----------



## poplars (Dec 27, 2011)

you talkin sk???


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 27, 2011)

poplars said:


> you talkin sk???


Yep I'm talking sk. I will be placing some in paper towel tonight.


----------



## poplars (Dec 27, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yep I'm talking sk. I will be placing some in paper towel tonight.


woohoo cool man I'm stoked...kinda crazy to think that those beans have seen some mileage...lol


thor needs to update with pics too...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Got my Xmas present via post.. Nice and sound now a couple babies will be cracking tonight.



sourkush mafia..... from newyork to cali by way of mad azz middle chitown.... all the way south to the tropics....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 27, 2011)

theexpress said:


> sourkush mafia..... from newyork to cali by way of mad azz middle chitown.... all the way south to the tropics....


Sour kush mafia got a ring to it..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2011)

brother trouble is in da mob too!!!!^^^


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 27, 2011)

theexpress said:


> brother trouble is in da mob too!!!!^^^



Nationwide sour kush mafia. Lol. This gem will be rolling with top of the line genetics.. Personal head stash


----------



## poplars (Dec 27, 2011)

fuck yeah..... can't wait till you guys are smokin on some and know what we're all talkin about... gonna be great...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 27, 2011)

theexpress said:


> sourkush mafia..... from newyork to cali by way of mad azz middle chitown.... all the way south to the tropics....


I like west better. way out west to the 808


----------



## theexpress (Dec 28, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Sour kush mafia got a ring to it..



anything crack open yet??? no tap roots?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 28, 2011)

theexpress said:


> anything crack open yet??? no tap roots?


I ended up smoking a blunt of fire og and falling out lol.. Disnt even take the seeds out yet.


----------



## poplars (Dec 28, 2011)

fail lol...........


----------



## jeb5304 (Dec 28, 2011)

theexpress said:


> they got some crazy ass ogs out now... bill clinton og... hairey back mary og..... santa og..... 5150 og.. lol im not making these names up... they released a gang of new strains


wait till jebz og is out i have the selling name picked out. ill have this and another of my strains out by 2013, IF ALL GOES WELL.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 28, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> wait till jebz og is out i have the selling name picked out. ill have this and another of my strains out by 2013.


you got any pix of my baby???


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 28, 2011)

Santa Claus made late stop by my place today thank you Santa


----------



## theexpress (Dec 28, 2011)

Never look at santa directly in da eye......


----------



## theexpress (Dec 28, 2011)

my ceromonial victory war cry!!!!!!!! CHI CHIGGITY CHOOO CHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## poplars (Dec 28, 2011)

woohoo!! be wise with this sacred gift you all have been bestowed... we're all about the people who deserve sk having it growin it and smokin it... respect the work we've done by keeping this as VIP as we can, don't give it out to people who reek of sketch, or simply are inconsiderate human beings who do not deserve it... enjoy this great gift.. I'm thrilled that this is happening.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 28, 2011)

poplars said:


> woohoo!! be wise with this sacred gift you all have been bestowed... we're all about the people who deserve sk having it growin it and smokin it... respect the work we've done by keeping this as VIP as we can, don't give it out to people who reek of sketch, or simply are inconsiderate human beings who do not deserve it... enjoy this great gift.. I'm thrilled that this is happening.


and thats da thuth right there nigga!!!! put them words on the 20 dolla bill!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 28, 2011)

Damnit now i feel left out! hopefully soon.


----------



## Thor1911 (Dec 28, 2011)

Alright well I took pictures, just realized I have no usb cord for it atm lol. Another thing to add to my task sheet for tomorrow
The girls look good, 2 or 3 of em have a light singe on a leaf from a bit too hot of soil, but that stage is all over with. Transplanted to a quick diy dwc for root development, they look good . I'm growing these babies as big as they'll get in a reasonable time. hopefully have something uploaded tomorrow. they currently are sitting in a nice mixture of sugar daddy & root66, so we'll see how they look in 24 hours after the transplant  I'll post before & after to see if they were even stressed


----------



## poplars (Dec 28, 2011)

woohooo man good to hear I knew I picked the right fella for the job...if you wanna call it that haha....

just wait till you hit the 3rd and 4th stage, those nice lush leaves will shine through...


----------



## Thor1911 (Dec 28, 2011)

http://www.ritzcamera.com/product/RI541538980.htm

think that camera shall suffice? walmart $90 lol
specs arnt bad at all
*Nikon Coolpix S3100 Digital Camera

also getting *http://www.amazon.com/Celestron-Deluxe-Handheld-Digital-Microscope/dp/B004QF0A1Y/ref=pd_bxgy_p_img_c
for super macro shots


----------



## poplars (Dec 28, 2011)

Thor1911 said:


> http://www.ritzcamera.com/product/RI541538980.htm
> 
> think that camera shall suffice? walmart $90 lol
> specs arnt bad at all
> ...


IMO because of my experience with my powershot a590IS, I think this one would be a safer choice than the nikon http://www.ritzcamera.com/product/EP128644563.htm


plus when you look at the macro focus distance... the nikon is Macro close-up mode: [W]: Approx. 4 in. (10 cm.) to infinity

whereas the cannon is 2 inches, which means you can take better macro shots


----------



## jeb5304 (Dec 28, 2011)

man bro jebz not doing any pics,vids right now but know this. the sk lives, and she stinkier than some in flower.cant wait to get full harvest of this. thx chi. i just might have to make sum fems soon,to share the love with more SK soldiers. peace all im b;azed


----------



## Thor1911 (Dec 29, 2011)

poplars said:


> IMO because of my experience with my powershot a590IS, I think this one would be a safer choice than the nikon http://www.ritzcamera.com/product/EP128644563.htm
> 
> 
> plus when you look at the macro focus distance... the nikon is Macro close-up mode: [W]: Approx. 4 in. (10 cm.) to infinity
> ...


Good catch I didn't even see that in the specs, that camera looks good  no stores close to me stock it so I gotta order online


----------



## poplars (Dec 29, 2011)

Thor1911 said:


> Good catch I didn't even see that in the specs, that camera looks good  no stores close to me stock it so I gotta order online


yeah I feel ya, livin in a rural area 20 miles from town I got damn good at finding quality products online...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 29, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Damnit now i feel left out! hopefully soon.


by monday-tuesday...... we gonna jump you in da mob..... be ready and dont tear up...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 29, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> man bro jebz not doing any pics,vids right now but know this. the sk lives, and she stinkier than some in flower.cant wait to get full harvest of this. thx chi. i just might have to make sum fems soon,to share the love with more SK soldiers. peace all im b;azed


carefull who you share that love with


----------



## theexpress (Dec 29, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> man bro jebz not doing any pics,vids right now but know this. the sk lives, and she stinkier than some in flower.cant wait to get full harvest of this. thx chi. i just might have to make sum fems soon,to share the love with more SK soldiers. peace all im b;azed



dude this last outdoor harvest the sourkushes smelled soooooooo fucking strong when we were trimming them up that it made me and my boy nausius....... i mean i mean i felt like i was gonna fucking puke!!!! same with my boy plus it gave him a headache.... the tahoe hashplant and violator didnt do me like that..,..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 29, 2011)

theexpress said:


> carefull who you share that love with


I will be spreading my love right into a spot in the fridge lmao.. Seeds will be held for personal only! No trade,give share unless otherwise from the guy I got em from.


----------



## poplars (Dec 29, 2011)

yeah definitely be careful who you give them to... I don't want this shit to get into the hands of people that just want to start a seed co or make a shitload of money off of it... I picked thor because he needed something that would actually kick his ass at night.. a good dude who doesn't want to give it to anyone, or cross it with ANYTHING..... 

I don't respect any of you who want to cross sk into something else... or give it out to people you're not willing to bet the sanctity of sk on... we have something special here. lets not let it get lost like all the other epic strains . . . .


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 29, 2011)

Lol @ getting jumped in. Is this some new smoking game? 

and pops, i'll probably cross sk into my own shit. nothing else, and wont give it out. there's no point really. and it'll be a long while before i do that.
it'll never be lost now. of the people who have all are capable of producing more sk. so we shouldn't worry about losing.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 29, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol @ getting jumped in. Is this some new smoking game?
> 
> and pops, i'll probably cross sk into my own shit. nothing else, and wont give it out. there's no point really. and it'll be a long while before i do that.
> it'll never be lost now. of the people who have all are capable of producing more sk. so we shouldn't worry about losing.


Your last 2 lines are 1000% true


----------



## theexpress (Dec 29, 2011)

this blackberry kush is a motha fukka.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 29, 2011)

theexpress said:


> this blackberry kush is a motha fukka.....


is it Cali outdoors?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 29, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> is it Cali outdoors?



its indo.......


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 30, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uiuLdo3fa4


----------



## poplars (Dec 30, 2011)

hmm I wonder what SK is gonna look like when it hits F10 . . . .


----------



## theexpress (Dec 30, 2011)

bananna og...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 30, 2011)

bannana og....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 30, 2011)

blackberry kush....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 30, 2011)

b.b. kush


----------



## poplars (Dec 30, 2011)

that bannana og looks like some dank outdoor 


and that blackberry kush is definitely the same one as the one I seeded at my buddies house... looks dank but idk if it's worth trying vs alll the other shit I got and the spaces I have ya know...


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> blackberry kush....


Hot damn that's some sick ass bud. Dipped in sugar. Wish I could smell it lol, trying to imagine... if I just close my eyes maybe... lol stay up bro I need to stop BSin and get back to trimmin the LBs


----------



## theexpress (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## theexpress (Dec 30, 2011)

sexiiiiiiii.....................


----------



## theexpress (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## theexpress (Dec 30, 2011)

poplars said:


> that bannana og looks like some dank outdoor
> 
> 
> and that blackberry kush is definitely the same one as the one I seeded at my buddies house... looks dank but idk if it's worth trying vs alll the other shit I got and the spaces I have ya know...


its not outdoor.. its fire ass all organic soil grown indoor... it just looks dark cuzz the pix were taken w/o flash.. unlike the blackberry


----------



## poplars (Dec 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> its not outdoor.. its fire ass all organic soil grown indoor... it just looks dark cuzz the pix were taken w/o flash.. unlike the blackberry


ah I see... shit half the time it's hard to tell between the indoor and the high grade outdoor dank.. no wonder they can sell it labled indoor when its outdoor haha...

&#8203;I'm fuckin blazeddd


----------



## theexpress (Dec 31, 2011)

another year dead and gone!!!!!........ they go by way too fucking fast... happy new years to everybody.....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 31, 2011)

theexpress said:


> another year dead and gone!!!!!........ they go by way too fucking fast... happy new years to everybody.....


Yea time is flying by too fast now.. happy new years everyone and everyone have many more good ones


----------



## poplars (Dec 31, 2011)

wish I could say years mean anything to me, but they really don't. seasons and night and day seem to be the only things that matter to me anymore... but happy new years to you guys who actually celebrate that.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 31, 2011)

Aww pops don't be like that man, look at it as another year to improve and do better. i don't really care about it being new year with that being said 
Happy New years everybody.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 31, 2011)

yeah just another year to me in my shitty shell of existence... lol..... well see if the word ends this year...


----------



## jeb5304 (Dec 31, 2011)

happy new year sk soldiers


----------



## Thor1911 (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy newyear all


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2012)

lets see what 2012 has in stored for me


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 1, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lets see what 2012 has in stored for me


Shit 2012 is the new year of new dank.. I know with all these damn crosses I made and crosses and elites I was gifted. I'm for sure finding some fire in the mass.. I will keep cuts of the keepers.. Searching for only the best to make the cut..


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2012)

im making a serious effort to doing it big in the 2012!!!!!!!! aint taking no shorts or losses!!!!!!! watch me make bank with just dirt.. litterly!!!!! im out for self this year!!!!!! this how a nigga eat!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PRQ6wwZYW0&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2012)

mgk!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWgr_p0ykwo


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2012)

white people can flow too... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRlmejxlFVk&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIwk4d_QD-I


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDXZ91etaF4&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2012)

i put on fo my city!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7qEc66b94A&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2012)

Mos Cutty said:


> Nice, I haven't heard anyone drop Crucial Conflict! in a thread before. I love it, them boys from Da Wes Side Chi, K-town them boys were hard.


u from da chi?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2012)

sly p!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38h7m88UlX0&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10RAaQHiPm4


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dy49kfpr6ow


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2012)

Mos Cutty said:


> Gotta be from Chi town to know about Places like K-town and the Wild 100's. Yeah I was born and raised now I live in the medical state of MI.


im from humboldt park.....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2012)

this shit go hard http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEWNDreiJ_0&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTntSpYz78g&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2012)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8u4RK7kd2hc&feature=related


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 1, 2012)

theexpress said:


> white people can flow too... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRlmejxlFVk&feature=related


Em changed the game up for the white folks


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Em changed the game up for the white folks



before em there was a cat from da chi named e.c. illa


----------



## highflyby (Jan 2, 2012)

Merry Christmas to HighFlyBy!  (courtesy of boromarket ;])


----------



## theexpress (Jan 3, 2012)

awwwwwww..... its fucking cold and early!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 3, 2012)

Yep per. Fucking 23...:/ brick city..


----------



## theexpress (Jan 3, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yep per. Fucking 23...:/ brick city..



its like fucking 12 here with the wind.... supposed to warm up to 47 by thursday..... my weekend starts after today lol......


----------



## poplars (Jan 3, 2012)

24 here, no wind... fire is rollin.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 3, 2012)

maaaaaaaaaaaaaaan its ruff!!!!!! whos down to k.o. a brinks truck with me???


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 3, 2012)

To I was on the cc forum and swerve said a couple things that caught my ear.. Like the new Buddha og is going to be Louie xiii og hit with Tahoe reversed pollen so that would make it basically some louie xiii in seed form..

Also about the purple chem is 91 skunk va cut hit with reversed bubba pollen.. Even looking for a crazy 3 way affie, SoCal master and bubba


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 3, 2012)

I might have to break bread for those Louie xiii tahoes and purple Chemd.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 3, 2012)

i might have to move to southern california before i get too fat and bald...... maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan!!!!!!!!! those bitches over there are bad!!!


----------



## Penyajo (Jan 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i might have to move to southern california before i get too fat and bald...... maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan!!!!!!!!! those bitches over there are bad!!!


I am thinking the same way you are man. I cant stand being confined in this gay ass state. All fucks are here. And man does so cal has some bad badd bitches. STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## highflyby (Jan 3, 2012)

I will be in California in fucking 9 days.

Life. Complete.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 4, 2012)

highflyby said:


> I will be in California in fucking 9 days.
> 
> Life. Complete.



awswwwwww man fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk youuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!! lol were in cali ??????????


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 4, 2012)

theexpress said:


> maaaaaaaaaaaaaaan its ruff!!!!!! whos down to k.o. a brinks truck with me???


i know the dude that did it down here man, i seen him and shit after he did it even a lil' before he got caught. him and 3 other people. i never woulda expected it, he was a lame who was going to one of the local colleges and working for them.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 4, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i know the dude that did it down here man, i seen him and shit after he did it even a lil' before he got caught. him and 3 other people. i never woulda expected it, he was a lame who was going to one of the local colleges and working for them.


damn sux for him he got popped off....... how much money they get?


----------



## highflyby (Jan 4, 2012)

theexpress said:


> awswwwwww man fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk youuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!! lol were in cali ??????????


San Diego and L.A. mang.....gonna be siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[insert 1 million i's here]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 4, 2012)

I just hit my ecsd with Tahoe pollen.. East coast Tahoe mmmm


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 5, 2012)

I actually hit the ecsd like 2 days ago and I only hit one bid site this time lol.. I went crazy on the bubba and paid for it dearly.. oh well Part of the game if u gonna play it. But the site I hit hairs are shriveled up so let's see how many beans I get from this


----------



## theexpress (Jan 5, 2012)

man im going outta my damn mind !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! gotta try and smoke these problems away


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 5, 2012)

theexpress said:


> man im going outta my damn mind !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! gotta try and smoke these problems away


So u gonna mask the problem? Deal with it so it won't be a problem


----------



## poplars (Jan 5, 2012)

theexpress said:


> man im going outta my damn mind !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! gotta try and smoke these problems away


only thing you can do right now bro, think about a good place and smoke.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> So u gonna mask the problem? Deal with it so it won't be a problem



lol they come and they go..... sometimes its harder to deal with then other....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 6, 2012)

> Two years ago, police in Columbia charged Domonique and Kelby Blakeney in connection with 9.8 million dollars stolen from the armored truck.​




they got 25 a piece. 


long story in case u bored



> *BLACK ROBBERS PULL OFF $9.8 MILLION ARMORED CAR HEIST:*
> *On May 11, 2007, at about midnight, deputies in Columbia, S.C. say an armored car pulled over at a gas station to refuel. An armored car that just happened to be carrying about $18 million. Once the guard refueling the truck finished at the pump, he got ready to hop back into the driver's seat. Deputies say as he was re-entering the car he was struck in the face by someone with a handgun. Before he knew what was happening, the guard found himself struggling with two attackers, who overpowered him and threw him between the seats of the truck. Deputies say the attackers were Dominic La Shaun Lyde (above) 22, and Jeremy McPhail, 19. Then McPhail and Lyde allegedly forced the second guard, Darryl C. Frierson, 21, to drive.*
> *After driving about two miles away, McPhail and Lyde had Frierson stop the car. Deputies say they were met by two other suspects at this location, Kelby Blakney, 20, and Dominique Blakney, 19. Investigators say the men proceeded to rob the truck of roughly $9.8 million.*
> *Deputies were immediately suspicious when they learned the car had been refueling when it was robbed. Armored cars usually have plenty of fuel for their routes, and there was no reason to stop.*
> ...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 7, 2012)

ahhh back to work.......... another work week begins....


----------



## highflyby (Jan 7, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> they got 25 a piece.
> 
> 
> long story in case u bored



First dude looks like a guy I see at a bar from time to time. lol


Funny ass shit though


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 7, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ahhh back to work.......... another work week begins....


That's the life man lol.. I gotta do some reconstructing in my room clean out stuff. I'm about to put up another flower tent and divide my veg closet in 2 sections. That way I can start seedlings on the top part and the bigger ones on the bottom half..


----------



## theexpress (Jan 7, 2012)

yall mother fuckers better not let this thread die!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! or i will be to see you with a black hoody, ski mask, and a baby .380........ with a silencer on that bitch....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 7, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yall mother fuckers better not let this thread die!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! or i will be to see you with a black hoody, ski mask, and a baby .380........ with a silencer on that bitch....


Gotta go south central on there ass potatoes and 38 revolvers man. Don't forget the black flag over the mouth lol..
this thread will not die bro for sure.. I for one got u mang.. But your ass better be here too..


----------



## poplars (Jan 7, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yall mother fuckers better not let this thread die!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! or i will be to see you with a black hoody, ski mask, and a baby .380........ with a silencer on that bitch....



lol.....

heres a pic of some sk, fuel the fire a lil bit...


----------



## highflyby (Jan 7, 2012)

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank


----------



## theexpress (Jan 7, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Gotta go south central on there ass potatoes and 38 revolvers man. Don't forget the black flag over the mouth lol..
> this thread will not die bro for sure.. I for one got u mang.. But your ass better be here too..



nigga im from chicago..... i wont even waste a bullit they cost too much nowadays... ill just beat a nigga to death and leave him ass up in da alley!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 7, 2012)

poplars said:


> lol.....
> 
> heres a pic of some sk, fuel the fire a lil bit...




beassssssssssssssst mode!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 7, 2012)

man there is this thick ass latina chick here bro with huge ass tits and ass at my telly....... i know this bitch sellin that ass...... i might have to see for how much lololol....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 7, 2012)

sk.... 25$ a gram... its foe rich niggas


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 7, 2012)

Give her some sk. Bet she drop to them knees quick lol..

@ pops that sk looks dank.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 7, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Give her some sk. Bet she drop to them knees quick lol..
> 
> @ pops that sk looks dank.


this traga is from cali....... she always be comming to my spot cuzz da hommie chi dont call da law ever.. esp since she sellin da chocha..... i can spot da hookers a mile away... i should be like "hay ma you need some guiedence in ya life... let a playa from da chi teach ya some extra game... but it wont come for free ya dig"


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 7, 2012)

theexpress said:


> this traga is from cali....... she always be comming to my spot cuzz da hommie chi dont call da law ever.. esp since she sellin da chocha..... i can spot da hookers a mile away... i should be like "hay ma you need some guiedence in ya life... let a playa from da chi teach ya some extra game... but it wont come for free ya dig"


Isn't the chi home of the pimps lol?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 7, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Isn't the chi home of the pimps lol?


i may have to let da bitch know.............. green is for da money and gold for da honnies!!!!!! pimps up!!!!! CHURRRRRRRCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 7, 2012)

ay trouble u get a post card yet?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2012)

were da fuck is yall at!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2012)

just grow out the sourkush......... fuck him then..........


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2012)

yeah i would have to agree with him being full of shit..... fuck it..... order from emeradl triangle from now on lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2012)

i want alot of e/t's gear bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the super sour og for sure... the blue headband... really everything.... lemon diesel....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i want alot of e/t's gear bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the super sour og for sure... the blue headband... really everything.... lemon diesel....


Yeah for that price it seems legit. I wouldn't mind running some strains from them.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah for that price it seems legit. I wouldn't mind running some strains from them.


they all do well outside too... all there strains pictured on attitude are outdoor grown!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2012)

I've been eyeing the og strains they have.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I've been eyeing the og strains they have.



dude.. the super sour og... the blueberry x headband..... and there purple kush all look to be top notch


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2012)

theexpress said:


> dude.. the super sour og... the blueberry x headband..... and there purple kush all look to be top notch


Yeah I'll look into some more.. Might have to grab a pack quick quick


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah I'll look into some more.. Might have to grab a pack quick quick


3 fem. beans for 32 bux....... good deal... esp for the genetics they have... look at cali connect greedy ass..... im sure emerald triangle gear is just has good when grown under optimum indoor conditions... just most of cali con, gear is indoor so it looks extra pretty...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2012)

I agree on that note. But I hear the FEMs are made in Europe the regs are made in cali.. So I don't know + my exp with fem seeds is I rather get reg


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I agree on that note. But I hear the FEMs are made in Europe the regs are made in cali.. So I don't know + my exp with fem seeds is I rather get reg


only fem bean that hermed on me was barneys farm violator kush..... it threw out a few nanners.... other then that no other real issues.... i just think barneys farm is to blame not female beans...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2012)

theexpress said:


> only fem bean that hermed on me was barneys farm violator kush..... it threw out a few nanners.... other then that no other real issues.... i just think barneys farm is to blame not female beans...


Lol I had ghs,reserva privada, og raskal, Cali connect, DNA genetics all hermie on me with fem gear except Cali inn there was a reg hermie


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lol I had ghs,reserva privada, og raskal, Cali connect, DNA genetics all hermie on me with fem gear except Cali inn there was a reg hermie


damn that sux..............


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2012)

theexpress said:


> damn that sux..............


Yeah that's why I go regs unless the FEMs are free


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2012)

maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan i need to ma fukking medicate broooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! every bitch ass sunday i gotta work... fml!


----------



## poplars (Jan 8, 2012)

blue headband is a tasty one...had that year before last... yum. pretty good high too. not even close to as strong as sk but damn good taste damn good high


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2012)

poplars said:


> blue headband is a tasty one...had that year before last... yum. pretty good high too. not even close to as strong as sk but damn good taste damn good high


shit yeah your right... you were the dude that showed me that strain waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay before not only emerald triangle sold it but even before e/t was a seed company


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2012)

Sent: Sun Jan 08, 2012 1:44 pm 
From: wbwidow 
To: Swerve 
Swerve wrote:yeah man sorry... i ran out of fucking money an coulnt get shit out.. i got your gear waiting for postage.. im sending ya new sour og seeds. some fem sour og as well we changed the name to 818 Headband...

im going to toss in strawberry og for ya and some other fun gear as well...sorry for the lagging man the holidays and new years and no money​and this is what I got back.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Sent: Sun Jan 08, 2012 1:44 pm
> From: wbwidow
> To: Swerve Swerve wrote:yeah man sorry... i ran out of fucking money an coulnt get shit out.. i got your gear waiting for postage.. im sending ya new sour og seeds. some fem sour og as well we changed the name to 818 Headband...
> 
> im going to toss in strawberry og for ya and some other fun gear as well...sorry for the lagging man the holidays and new years and no money​and this is what I got back.


what a fucking bum!!!!!!! how can that vic just change the name from sour og to 808 headband???? wooooooooooooooow... lets add more confusin to the game!!!!! sour og does not = headband.... real 707 head band is og kush x master kush x sour diesel......


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2012)

theexpress said:


> what a fucking bum!!!!!!! how can that vic just change the name from sour og to 808 headband???? wooooooooooooooow... lets add more confusin to the game!!!!! sour og does not = headband.... real 707 head band is og kush x master kush x sour diesel......




and its rock hard buds that got a dank ass lemony pledge soapyness to them!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2012)

theexpress said:


> what a fucking bum!!!!!!! how can that vic just change the name from sour og to 808 headband???? wooooooooooooooow... lets add more confusin to the game!!!!! sour og does not = headband.... real 707 head band is og kush x master kush x sour diesel......


Lmao, I guess I'll wait n see.. He said it would go out this week.. Hopefully so we will see.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Jan 8, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lmao, I guess I'll wait n see.. He said it would go out this week.. Hopefully so we will see.


He told me the same three weeks ago, then a month before that and so on...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2012)

Wolverine97 said:


> He told me the same three weeks ago, then a month before that and so on...


dude i know were this guy lives...... lets roll lololol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2012)

Wolverine97 said:


> He told me the same three weeks ago, then a month before that and so on...


Trust me wolverine I know.


theexpress said:


> dude i know were this guy lives...... lets roll lololol


I got the potatoe south central style.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Trust me wolverine I know.
> 
> I got the potatoe south central style.


lol.......WE DUECES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! huh ray ray!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol.......WE DUECES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! huh ray ray!!!


Chu already know dueces. Now where is ray ray lmao


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Chu already know dueces. Now where is ray ray lmao


og bobby johnson knows!!! he over there congregating with da big bad kansas city smack man


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2012)

there go my nigga loco smoking wikkie stix and rotting out his brain.......... ay loco fuckit lemme hit dat young pcp!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2012)

pushhhhh kushhhh// but stick upz we do that fasta// put this pump in ya mouth like you got asthma//.....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2012)

theexpress said:


> there go my nigga loco smoking wikkie stix and rotting out his brain.......... ay loco fuckit lemme hit dat young pcp!!!!!


Loco set tripping pass that shit!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Loco set tripping pass that shit!!!



loco gettin dusted jo!!!!!!! i know this cuzz i dunked that sherm he smokin on 3 times into dat wickie water......


----------



## Penyajo (Jan 8, 2012)

What up guys. Just stopping in to see if any things new. Hope things are going a bit better for you lately Chi I know shit can get rough. Either you figure out a way that you are going to resolve it or you are just going to have to wait it out and unfortunately that can sometimes be a very long time. Also I hope Wyteberry gets his order here real soon. Bull shit like that would always piss me off. If you are advertising something online you should atleast have enough money to mail the shit out. WTF. As for poplars I dont even know what to say to you I guess all i can say is just keep posting those DANK ASS PICS OF SK. STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2012)

Hold a rep cookie penyajo. Nice to see u around.. I'm not really worried as I got enough beans it's just the point. A man only has his word u break that u not a man at all... You are a child living in a grown mans body and need to be put on blast!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Hold a rep cookie penyajo. Nice to see u around.. I'm not really worried as I got enough beans it's just the point. A man only has his word u break that u not a man at all... You are a child living in a grown mans body and need to be put on blast!


hurry up and germ them beans!!!


----------



## poplars (Jan 8, 2012)

yeah we need some fresh plant pics up in here..... I gotta get my seedlings started by the end of this month... if I get in pics before you guys ima be ashamed!!!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2012)

theexpress said:


> hurry up and germ them beans!!!


I will lol.. I just bought a couple 2 gallon pots.. I need a bit more soil but I will be starting 5 beans prob tomorrow or tomorrow night.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I will lol.. I just bought a couple 2 gallon pots.. I need a bit more soil but I will be starting 5 beans prob tomorrow or tomorrow night.



lol dude.................... i really have gotta get a new fuckin job


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 9, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol dude.................... i really have gotta get a new fuckin job


Why what's going on with that one? Income tax is right there bro so don't stress yourself out.. See if you can find a little cholo you can claim to get some extra grand


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2012)

theexpress said:


> were da fuck is yall at!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Nah, not yet. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Nah, not yet. I'll keep you posted.


its been 7 days today on that late x mas card...... wtf...


----------



## poplars (Jan 10, 2012)

theexpress said:


> its been 7 days today on that late x mas card...... wtf...



that isn't good...........


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2012)

theexpress said:


> its been 7 days today on that late x mas card...... wtf...


Yeah that's cray.. The islands and the city got shit within a week. So for it to be 7 days looks iffy right about now! 

Drom my personal experience if the mail was in the states and it did not reach in 3-5 business days then 95% it's not coming.. It's either getting returned,lost or confiscated. Another reason why I mail off straight from the post office.. Even without tracking u can stil find out where your mail is at. Oh and another reason to use a real safe addy because it might get returned back there.. Happened to me twice and this was over the bridge to jersey. So after that exp I go straight to post.. Lost 2 which is 2 many packages.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah that's cray.. The islands and the city got shit within a week. So for it to be 7 days looks iffy right about now!
> 
> Drom my personal experience if the mail was in the states and it did not reach in 3-5 business days then 95% it's not coming.. It's either getting returned,lost or confiscated. Another reason why I mail off straight from the post office.. Even without tracking u can stil find out where your mail is at. Oh and another reason to use a real safe addy because it might get returned back there.. Happened to me twice and this was over the bridge to jersey. So after that exp I go straight to post.. Lost 2 which is 2 many packages.


yeah i got no tracking number..... it should be there today forreal!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2012)

poplars said:


> that isn't good...........


morning bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yeah i got no tracking number..... it should be there today forreal!!!


Yeah hopefully a nice Xmas card is waiting in trouble mailbox


----------



## poplars (Jan 10, 2012)

theexpress said:


> morning bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


mornin bro you just reminded me I haven't blazed at all this morning!!!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2012)

poplars said:


> mornin bro you just reminded me I haven't blazed at all this morning!!!!!


I haven't blazed in like a week.. Gotta detox for a bit.. + had a nasty cold just getting over it.


----------



## poplars (Jan 10, 2012)

ah that sucks . . . I honestly can't quit. I'd probably freak the fuck out and end up in a worse place than if I didn't quit in the first place... all I can say is thank god I have a strain like sk that works fuckin hardcore every day as long as I only smoke it at night... every night I get super fuckin stoned beyond belief, I mean after 4 zong rips of sour kush you really are so high you don't feel like lifting up the zong... but ya wanna smoke more.. its terible lol... but I love it.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I haven't blazed in like a week.. Gotta detox for a bit.. + had a nasty cold just getting over it.



you gotta do what you gotta do...............................


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2012)

this is gonna be the new avitar...


----------



## poplars (Jan 10, 2012)

theexpress said:


> this is gonna be the new avitar...


looks like your average moonshiner gold rusher


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2012)

poplars said:


> looks like your average moonshiner gold rusher



lol thats popcorn sutton!!!!


----------



## poplars (Jan 10, 2012)

hahahaha thought I recognised him hhaa... probably watched a documentary with that dude making moon shine hahaha...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2012)

poplars said:


> hahahaha thought I recognised him hhaa... probably watched a documentary with that dude making moon shine hahaha...


im sure you have..


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2012)

go get your goonz// an yo gunz// and whoever gone ride// but them same ma fukkaz u gone get gone die// WE FIRE IT UP// we love to make u bitches kick up dust//....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2012)

dead in here today................... it was fucking almost 50 here today!!!!! its jan. 10th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wtf is going on!!!


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 10, 2012)

little tess living it up


----------



## poplars (Jan 10, 2012)

new sk pic yo, this is the daytime pheno, not quite diesel, not fully bubba either.



gonna smoke this riiiighhht now.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2012)

It's gonna be a long summer the way this season is dragging


----------



## poplars (Jan 10, 2012)

shiit no man summers gonna be great whatcha talkin [email protected]!!!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2012)

poplars said:


> shiit no man summers gonna be great whatcha talkin [email protected]!!!!!


I mean look at the seasons now.. We supposed to be integrate of winter but we r still getting fall weather.. Idk


----------



## poplars (Jan 10, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I mean look at the seasons now.. We supposed to be integrate of winter but we r still getting fall weather.. Idk


idk man I'm wakin up to 20 degree mornins and shit, that's winter to me... but I feel ya the mountains aren't as snow-packed as they usually would be.

I'm enjoyin it tho, its different.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2012)

robert 14617 said:


> little tess living it up


hahaha yeah i see you got my rep... glad your dog is still all good


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2012)

poplars said:


> idk man I'm wakin up to 20 degree mornins and shit, that's winter to me... but I feel ya the mountains aren't as snow-packed as they usually would be.
> 
> I'm enjoyin it tho, its different.



it might be a bad year for outdoor growers..... or it might be a good one.... dpending on if we have a long or short grow season this year... the weather is getting crazy for sure.. its 40 something here today.. yesterday it was like 50


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 11, 2012)

theexpress said:


> it might be a bad year for outdoor growers..... or it might be a good one.... dpending on if we have a long or short grow season this year... the weather is getting crazy for sure.. its 40 something here today.. yesterday it was like 50


Yes that's my point.. Shit is crazy seasons don't know what they want to do.


----------



## poplars (Jan 11, 2012)

it'll be a good one....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2012)

theexpress said:


> it might be a bad year for outdoor growers..... or it might be a good one.... dpending on if we have a long or short grow season this year... the weather is getting crazy for sure.. its 40 something here today.. yesterday it was like 50


Bird Landed, but the package was open, i thought the federali's were on to me. but usps sent an apology for damaging the package. everythings good. appreciate it.


----------



## poplars (Jan 11, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Bird Landed, but the package was open, i thought the federali's were on to me. but usps sent an apology for damaging the package. everythings good. appreciate it.


nice!!!! goooooood


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 11, 2012)

Very nice everyone is set for 2012


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 13, 2012)

What's Goody peoples.. Feeling good today.. Signed back up for school.. You know further my edumakation.. It's a real good feeling.. Gotta go pick up my schedule later.. I know it's 3 days a week and from 10-1230.. So it's really not time cconsuming. I also got it worked out with my job to where I'm off on 2 days I go to school and come in later in the 3rd.. I hope everyone is feeling as good as I am laters!


----------



## poplars (Jan 13, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> What's Goody peoples.. Feeling good today.. Signed back up for school.. You know further my edumakation.. It's a real good feeling.. Gotta go pick up my schedule later.. I know it's 3 days a week and from 10-1230.. So it's really not time cconsuming. I also got it worked out with my job to where I'm off on 2 days I go to school and come in later in the 3rd.. I hope everyone is feeling as good as I am laters!


right on... I 'd support the school system if it wasn't an institution about money, not education. but congrats none the less.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 13, 2012)

poplars said:


> right on... I 'd support the school system if it wasn't an institution about money, not education. but congrats none the less.


Well the good thing about it is my job is paying more than half and being that I'm a father of two the only thing I pay is 500 a semester. Gotta take advantage of that. I'm paying next to nothing to get a degree and make even more money then I make now..


----------



## poplars (Jan 13, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Well the good thing about it is my job is paying more than half and being that I'm a father of two the only thing I pay is 500 a semester. Gotta take advantage of that. I'm paying next to nothing to get a degree and make even more money then I make now..


that's good man. my principals are too strong at this point....even if I could pay for it I wouldnt because I believe the whole system is a fuckin farse. but I truly do wish you luck man.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 13, 2012)

Congrats WBW, shit its in my plans too. probably next semester. probably something like Veterinary school/ sports manageent. full time cuz i aint gotta worry about gettin a job at the moment.


----------



## poplars (Jan 13, 2012)

I"ve heard theres a shortage of vetranarians so as a result there are some pretty hefty scholarships out there or so I hear.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 13, 2012)

poplars said:


> that's good man. my principals are too strong at this point....even if I could pay for it I wouldnt because I believe the whole system is a fuckin farse. but I truly do wish you luck man.


i feel you. but a farce? You pay them, they educate you. i agree they charge way to fuckin much. but you are Learning something you wanted to. and given access to all the information you can handle. truth is i probably wont even finish, givin my criminal record i doubt id be getting a job in the vet industry unless i open my own shit. i know like 100 athletes pro/aateur thaty i wanted to go that way. i used to want to do music business but i aint fuckin wit that. it aint built for my lifestyle, or vice versa. then i was like ill open a petstore but the law in nc on that are bogus.


----------



## poplars (Jan 13, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i feel you. but a farce? You pay them, they educate you. i agree they charge way to fuckin much. but you are Learning something you wanted to. and given access to all the information you can handle. truth is i probably wont even finish, givin my criminal record i doubt id be getting a job in the vet industry unless i open my own shit. i know like 100 athletes pro/aateur thaty i wanted to go that way. i used to want to do music business but i aint fuckin wit that. it aint built for my lifestyle, or vice versa. then i was like ill open a petstore but the law in nc on that are bogus.


see you're still stuck in the dark age way of thinking, we had the enlightenment over 300-400 years ago . . . access to knowledge is a right and has been for that long. if we were such an evolved society, we wouldn't be trying to capitalize on education we would be enbracing it like a public library or elementary school.

it is a farse because MOST universities are for profit, and most of the entire higher education system is based on the for-profit system, and that's why I refuse to support it. they have propaganda out there trying to make you think that this isn't a RIGHT, that it's a PRIVILAGE, that you must PAY for, or EARN somehow besides mere motivation to learn. its pathetic.

I do not have a problem with you guys going into it, but I do have a problem with people saying that it's worth it. right now all I see is people supporting someone else getting a little richer. while they continue to not care about people actually getting educated, besides the actual faculty members, they don't have much control over what they can teach by the way, for profit institutions have a lot of control over their teachers.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Jan 13, 2012)

poplars said:


> see you're still stuck in the dark age way of thinking, we had the enlightenment over 300-400 years ago . . . access to knowledge is a right and has been for that long. if we were such an evolved society, we wouldn't be trying to capitalize on education we would be enbracing it like a public library or elementary school.
> 
> it is a farse because MOST universities are for profit, and most of the entire higher education system is based on the for-profit system, and that's why I refuse to support it. they have propaganda out there trying to make you think that this isn't a RIGHT, that it's a PRIVILAGE, that you must PAY for, or EARN somehow besides mere motivation to learn. its pathetic.
> 
> I do not have a problem with you guys going into it, but I do have a problem with people saying that it's worth it. right now all I see is people supporting someone else getting a little richer. while they continue to not care about people actually getting educated, besides the actual faculty members, they don't have much control over what they can teach by the way, for profit institutions have a lot of control over their teachers.


I agree in principle, but the issue is that you want to have high quality people teaching or it's all a waste. You can't get high quality instructors without paying them decent money. Add to that the necessary infrastructure for a university to function and there you go... Europe has a better model.


----------



## poplars (Jan 13, 2012)

Wolverine97 said:


> I agree in principle, but the issue is that you want to have high quality people teaching or it's all a waste. You can't get high quality instructors without paying them decent money. Add to that the necessary infrastructure for a university to function and there you go... Europe has a better model.


now I didn't say that... when I say for profit, I talk about the people ABOVE the faculty. possibly principals, but the people who actually invested in the school.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Jan 13, 2012)

poplars said:


> now I didn't say that... when I say for profit, I talk about the people ABOVE the faculty. possibly principals, but the people who actually invested in the school.


Yeah, I should have read your post more carefully before I replied. I saw that after, but got busy with work and didn't add to my comment...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 13, 2012)

Wolverine97 said:


> I agree in principle, but the issue is that you want to have high quality people teaching or it's all a waste. You can't get high quality instructors without paying them decent money. Add to that the necessary infrastructure for a university to function and there you go... Europe has a better model.


Access to intellectual people is what i was referring too, in a field i want to be in is all. make a few connections n drop out again lol.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 13, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Congrats WBW, shit its in my plans too. probably next semester. probably something like Veterinary school/ sports manageent. full time cuz i aint gotta worry about gettin a job at the moment.


Thanks T.. I got big plans and it's in motion.. I got my schedule and passed the placement test with a 82 mind you I got my diploma 7 years ago.. But that shit still felt easy lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 13, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Thanks T.. I got big plans and it's in motion.. I got my schedule and passed the placement test with a 82 mind you I got my diploma 7 years ago.. But that shit still felt easy lol


how old are you bro?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 13, 2012)

theexpress said:


> how old are you bro?


Damn we didn't discuss this ??? I'm 26 and a 1/4 lmao.. But I lived the life of a 50 year Old... I done been in heated shit as well as been on top of shit. The only thing I can proudly say is I did not catch no felonies.. Youthful offender did drop a e-felony to a a-misdemeanor and only did a bullet in rikers island.. That's our new York county jail for those who didn't know. After I got out from that I stick with strictly bud.. They not giving out f's for possession of marijuana.. But that other shit they are had to leave it alone. Ya digg!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Damn we didn't discuss this ??? I'm 26 and a 1/4 lmao.. But I lived the life of a 50 year Old... I done been in heated shit as well as been on top of shit. The only thing I can proudly say is I did not catch no felonies.. Youthful offender did drop a e-felony to a a-misdemeanor and only did a bullet in rikers island.. That's our new York county jail for those who didn't know. After I got out from that I stick with strictly bud.. They not giving out f's for possession of marijuana.. But that other shit they are had to leave it alone. Ya digg!


were da same age... look at u nigga... u doing it.. u got a family and shit.. gonna get an education.... right on jo!!!! dont slow down on account of nobody!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 14, 2012)

theexpress said:


> were da same age... look at u nigga... u doing it.. u got a family and shit.. gonna get an education.... right on jo!!!! dont slow down on account of nobody!


Trust me i won't. I'm setting an example for my sons... Of anything they are my motivation . After I get the degree I got plans on moving ggetting a house where mj is legal.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Trust me i won't. I'm setting an example for my sons... Of anything they are my motivation . After I get the degree I got plans on moving ggetting a house where mj is legal.



thATS wassup pai..... im still not giving up on the med state dream!!!... a guy like me shoulda had his own 100 light warehouse grow years ago.... i gotta get this money right or ima be stuck like chuck in IL.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Bird Landed, but the package was open, i thought the federali's were on to me. but usps sent an apology for damaging the package. everythings good. appreciate it.



are u in da mob or not nigga????,..... you gonna j down with us?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2012)

were da fuck is all my folkks at today bro????!!!!!!!!! wake da fuck up and holla at me!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2012)

maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan too many changes im going threw brothaz...... sometimes its ruff when you look at your life and what u have accomplished thus far... and realize you havent lived up to your fullest potential...... and you cant blame anyone but yourself... lol i gotta get my shit togather .... or just keep wasting this pecious time.... the transition from street goon to a civilized adult has not been an easy one for me.....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 14, 2012)

sk mob certified.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 14, 2012)

theexpress said:


> were da fuck is all my folkks at today bro????!!!!!!!!! wake da fuck up and holla at me!!!!


U gotta day off now you want to talk lmao!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 14, 2012)

theexpress said:


> maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan too many changes im going threw brothaz...... sometimes its ruff when you look at your life and what u have accomplished thus far... and realize you havent lived up to your fullest potential...... and you cant blame anyone but yourself... lol i gotta get my shit togather .... or just keep wasting this pecious time.... the transition from street goon to a civilized adult has not been an easy one for me.....


I wa feeling the same way and figured why not get a bachelors and make double what I'm making now. Take advantage of the fact i dont have no felonies. We are still young and are only getting older, don't waste no time get shit done buddy.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> U gotta day off now you want to talk lmao!


lol i called off today.. told them vics i was stranded in indianapolis


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I wa feeling the same way and figured why not get a bachelors and make double what I'm making now. Take advantage of the fact i dont have no felonies. We are still young and are only getting older, don't waste no time get shit done buddy.


i never graduated high school.... look at u...... i feel like i gotta make it some other way.... and it may cost me later in life..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 14, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i never graduated high school.... look at u...... i feel like i gotta make it some other way.... and it may cost me later in life..


Start by getting your GED. There's 4 parts and you only need 410 to pass each one. That then you can be look into something better not no min wage just getting by feel me.

I used to think how u think but man I got homies in the Feds doing 100+ months, niggs in prison doing 10+ years for DruGs,shooting shit up all that gangsta shit, catching homicides all that shit.. I can't end up like that I got youngins man. I don't and can't see myself trying to get dollars hustling ducking cops banging out nah.. Those were the young days. We older now


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Start by getting your GED. There's 4 parts and you only need 410 to pass each one. That then you can be look into something better not no min wage just getting by feel me.
> 
> I used to think how u think but man I got homies in the Feds doing 100+ months, niggs in prison doing 10+ years for DruGs,shooting shit up all that gangsta shit, catching homicides all that shit.. I can't end up like that I got youngins man. I don't and can't see myself trying to get dollars hustling ducking cops banging out nah.. Those were the young days. We older now


yeah i know same here... got people with life on they backs..... i understand fully were your comming from bro... we are older know... and my brain is letting me know this because im not thinking the same way i used to.... my fuck every body attitude is dieing down...... but man when shit gets real ruff on me i wish i could just go back to that goon from past years who never gave a fuck... since ive become more of an adult or wtf ever everything bothers me too much...


----------



## poplars (Jan 14, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yeah i know same here... got people with life on they backs..... i understand fully were your comming from bro... we are older know... and my brain is letting me know this because im not thinking the same way i used to.... my fuck every body attitude is dieing down...... but man when shit gets real ruff on me i wish i could just go back to that goon from past years who never gave a fuck... since ive become more of an adult or wtf ever everything bothers me too much...


it's called opening your eyes...

and when a man who first exits a cave sees the light for the first time, it hurts like a bitch... then one day it looks amazing. 

or you can be overwealmed by the pain of seeing the light, and go back into your cave... but it's hard to forget about the light... and it is a tormenting thought to wonder what is out there in that perspective....


life isn't easy. and its way easy to dig yourself a mental hole... the bad feelings of a current moment messes up our perspective for the good moments... 

and in general, the world is dark rightnow... gotta find the light within yourself and the few good people in your life.... that's pretty much where it's at right now.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2012)

poplars said:


> it's called opening your eyes...
> 
> and when a man who first exits a cave sees the light for the first time, it hurts like a bitch... then one day it looks amazing.
> 
> ...


and you will never find a 20 year old kid has wise has my man popz................................. damn man... what you just said maid perfect ass sense...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 14, 2012)

theexpress said:


> and you will never find a 20 year old kid has wise has my man popz................................. damn man... what you just said maid perfect ass sense...


Damn the way he said that I would've thought he was older than me!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Damn the way he said that I would've thought he was older than me!



dude this guy right there bro... has litterly kept me sane at times when i was just going to go nutts!!!!


----------



## poplars (Jan 14, 2012)

makes me feel higher knowin I'm keepin my buddy who made the best strain I've ever had sane!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2012)

poplars said:


> makes me feel higher knowin I'm keepin my buddy who made the best strain I've ever had sane!!!


and it makes me feel fucked up that the sk is prolly the best thing ive ever done with my life... damn what a fucking shame lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 14, 2012)

when its all said and done. you gotta do what u gotta do to survive. and more times then not time is money. the reason i havn't enrolled yet is because of time wasted in class when i can be somewhere getting paid. same wit my ol' lady and she got a job.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> when its all said and done. you gotta do what u gotta do to survive. and more times then not time is money. the reason i havn't enrolled yet is because of time wasted in class when i can be somewhere getting paid. same wit my ol' lady and she got a job.



yeah i hear that too............ 


health and happiness.... are the secrets to life in my opinion..... it also helps to be humble, and content... and i am not any of these things... shit im barely healthy... lol


----------



## poplars (Jan 14, 2012)

theexpress said:


> and it makes me feel fucked up that the sk is prolly the best thing ive ever done with my life... damn what a fucking shame lol



your only 27 bro no problem!!! don't look back at 50 years old and say the same thing, start now! you've already started, don't convince yourself you haven't, the minute you think you're not who you think you are you have lost progress... don't think ofyourself as the mindless goon anymore... you broke away from that and came closer to your spirit... don't abandon that.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 14, 2012)

lets just hope all that 2012 bs is just that, bs.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2012)

poplars said:


> your only 27 bro no problem!!! don't look back at 50 years old and say the same thing, start now! you've already started, don't convince yourself you haven't, the minute you think you're not who you think you are you have lost progress... don't think ofyourself as the mindless goon anymore... you broke away from that and came closer to your spirit... don't abandon that.


man i dont even no were to start has its all new to me u know...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lets just hope all that 2012 bs is just that, bs.



yeah i hope so...... but thats another story.... 

im more worried about myself and my uncertain future then all that right now


----------



## poplars (Jan 14, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lets just hope all that 2012 bs is just that, bs.


I hope it isn't... the world can't go on the way it is... anyone who thinks it can and should has still got their head in the sand...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2012)

poplars said:


> I hope it isn't... the world can't go on the way it is... anyone who thinks it can and should has still got their head in the sand...


dude im all against the end of the world.... lol......


----------



## poplars (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't mean the end of the world... I mean just a massive change in the way things are going now... I think most people want that.. they just don't realize what that major change /costs/


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2012)

poplars said:


> I don't mean the end of the world... I mean just a massive change in the way things are going now... I think most people want that.. they just don't realize what that major change /costs/


lol it might cost the end of the world...


----------



## poplars (Jan 14, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol it might cost the end of the world...


as we know it (corny but true.....)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 14, 2012)

A new age.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> A new age.



were cannabis will be currency and your money is only has good has ur green iz lol


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 14, 2012)

Yea take it from someone with a college degree that it isn't a guaranteed job. Decent grades @ MSU been hunting for 6 months... in this economy with no one hiring it's more about who you know then what.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 14, 2012)

I hear that but just getting a degree is a good thing.. The economy will change soon hopefully.. Jobs will start opening up again. either that or there will be more jobs for police and correction officers because crime will go thru the roof mark my word!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2012)

yall my nuggs bro!!! i just wanted to take a lil time out to appreciate yall motha fukkas.... yall have been a big part of my life for the past few years and have helped me get over countless issues... esp my lil hommie pops.... 2nd in command of da sk mob!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 14, 2012)

The sk underboss lol.. No doubt chi chiggity..


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> The sk underboss lol.. No doubt chi chiggity..



if them boys ever grab me pops will be chief!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2012)

but thank you guys seriously.... one day before we die it would be glorious to meet up with yall and blow a couple back and just shoot da shit.... before i die i HAVE TO see some serious money/fame/happiness from the cultivation of gods medicine.. on a large yet legal scale... fuck you steve deangelo its time for the chi to hold it down..... i can relate much better with the comming generation...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> Yea take it from someone with a college degree that it isn't a guaranteed job. Decent grades @ MSU been hunting for 6 months... in this economy with no one hiring it's more about who you know then what.


just keep growing bro!!!!!! get to da grinding!!!!!


----------



## poplars (Jan 15, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yall my nuggs bro!!! i just wanted to take a lil time out to appreciate yall motha fukkas.... yall have been a big part of my life for the past few years and have helped me get over countless issues... esp my lil hommie pops.... 2nd in command of da sk mob!


nice to have a fuckin community huh? even if its just on the internet.



theexpress said:


> but thank you guys seriously.... one day before we die it would be glorious to meet up with yall and blow a couple back and just shoot da shit.... before i die i HAVE TO see some serious money/fame/happiness from the cultivation of gods medicine.. on a large yet legal scale... fuck you steve deangelo its time for the chi to hold it down..... i can relate much better with the comming generation...


hell yeah to that!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 15, 2012)

fuccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccck.... how many more days do i got waking up at 6 am on these cold chicago mornings to go to a shitty job lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 15, 2012)

poplars said:


> nice to have a fuckin community huh? even if its just on the internet.
> 
> hell yeah to that!!!!


hay ur up finally!!!! lol


----------



## poplars (Jan 15, 2012)

theexpress said:


> hay ur up finally!!!! lol


lol yeeeepp went through this feeeling of wanting to go back to sleep but I said fuck it and stoood by the wood stove... now I"m tokin!


had a weird dream that I had all my starts but they looked different than normal cannabis plants, tripped me out.... gotta love dreams.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 15, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I hear that but just getting a degree is a good thing.. The economy will change soon hopefully.. Jobs will start opening up again. either that or there will be more jobs for police and correction officers because crime will go thru the roof mark my word!


i could never, and if i couldi would never consider being a cop. especially where ppl know me. but that job market it always open.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 15, 2012)

theexpress said:


> but thank you guys seriously.... one day before we die it would be glorious to meet up with yall and blow a couple back and just shoot da shit.... before i die i HAVE TO see some serious money/fame/happiness from the cultivation of gods medicine.. on a large yet legal scale... fuck you steve deangelo its time for the chi to hold it down..... i can relate much better with the comming generation...


i feel like i relate to the younger generation alot too. thats why all my homies except 1 is Lil homies. seems like most niggas my age aint on it yet. my young niggas tryna get it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 15, 2012)

And you shoulda seen tha fight lastnight. seemed like all 1st round k.o.'s , jose aldo won at 4:59 in the first round


----------



## theexpress (Jan 15, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> And you shoulda seen tha fight lastnight. seemed like all 1st round k.o.'s , jose aldo won at 4:59 in the first round


i didnt like how they did my nigga eric silva..... he owned that vic... then they wanna d/q the lil hommie...... blackhouse is were its at.... aldo is a plugged thug.... mendez had nothing for him


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 15, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i didnt like how they did my nigga eric silva..... he owned that vic... then they wanna d/q the lil hommie...... blackhouse is were its at.... aldo is a plugged thug.... mendez had nothing for him


i love the way that kid looks. Fucked up he lost and he really won. ill be watching for him, that same ref was trippin all night.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 15, 2012)

theexpress said:


> just keep growing bro!!!!!! get to da grinding!!!!!


Am trying to keep up but the market price keeps falling and the bills keep going up...just put in 120 hours of trimmin over the last two weeks. 2.5 lbs shouldn't take that damn long to trim, I got issues lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 15, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> Am trying to keep up but the market price keeps falling and the bills keep going up...just put in 120 hours of trimmin over the last two weeks. 2.5 lbs shouldn't take that damn long to trim, I got issues lol


takes me 6 hours to do up a pound trimmed... how much weed going for in michigan? is it still profitable enough to live off?


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 15, 2012)

theexpress said:


> takes me 6 hours to do up a pound trimmed... how much weed going for in michigan? is it still profitable enough to live off?


250/oz tops pretty much, within a year I'm thinking 200/oz will be the standard. And I'm referring from growers, obviously shops still charging 3-350/oz. Most people don't want outdoor here tho, they seem to be into the high quality indoor. I guess I'm a perfectionist when it comes to the trim. I don't like the chlorophyll tastes the lil leaves leave behind. I think part of my problem this time was no monster nugs. Most were coke can sized instead of 2L size and that really slows the trimming down. Dunno what's been up but since I moved I cannot replicate my results I was getting in the walkin closet. Maybe the Afgan Kush was just a insane yielder (which wouldn't surprise me considering it's 100% indica)


----------



## theexpress (Jan 15, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> 250/oz tops pretty much, within a year I'm thinking 200/oz will be the standard. And I'm referring from growers, obviously shops still charging 3-350/oz. Most people don't want outdoor here tho, they seem to be into the high quality indoor. I guess I'm a perfectionist when it comes to the trim. I don't like the chlorophyll tastes the lil leaves leave behind. I think part of my problem this time was no monster nugs. Most were coke can sized instead of 2L size and that really slows the trimming down. Dunno what's been up but since I moved I cannot replicate my results I was getting in the walkin closet. Maybe the Afgan Kush was just a insane yielder (which wouldn't surprise me considering it's 100% indica)


maaaaaaaaaaaan on looks alone do you think i can get 4k a p from the disp. for my indoor sk???? cuzz i can get 4800 all day here!!!! more even.. most i ever got was 5200 for my indoor sk! how willing are the disp. to just buy your shit up if its of that grade? will they deal with a felon in another state??? does that even matter?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 15, 2012)

theexpress said:


> maaaaaaaaaaaan on looks alone do you think i can get 4k a p from the disp. for my indoor sk???? cuzz i can get 4800 all day here!!!! more even.. most i ever got was 5200 for my indoor sk! how willing are the disp. to just buy your shit up if its of that grade? will they deal with a felon in another state??? does that even matter?


4k seems doable but not off looks.. If the price is 250 a oz , 250 x 16= 4000.. But being that they are the ones that will buy it out I think they want it cheaper than that. So unless you have a bunch it would be better to find your own clients


----------



## theexpress (Jan 15, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> 4k seems doable but not off looks.. If the price is 250 a oz , 250 x 16= 4000.. But being that they are the ones that will buy it out I think they want it cheaper than that. So unless you have a bunch it would be better to find your own clients


you will find out the sk bubba pheno smokes much better then she looks.... lol and she looks like the frostiest shit there is...


----------



## poplars (Jan 15, 2012)

that bud is so strong it'd be worth it... strongest shit around yo


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 15, 2012)

theexpress said:


> you will find out the sk bubba pheno smokes much better then she looks.... lol and she looks like the frostiest shit there is...





poplars said:


> that bud is so strong it'd be worth it... strongest shit around yo


I'm not doubting it at all.. It's just going somewhere where everything is a set price already it wold be hard to get more for it.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 15, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I'm not doubting it at all.. It's just going somewhere where everything is a set price already it wold be hard to get more for it.


i agree with you to an extent... i just think the sickest pheno of a super rare strain, that none else in that state has {and only a handfull in the world have} should go for a lil more... esp if its done up fully right all organic with methodical trim work with atleast a 2 week cre before the disp. even sees it.... id prolly have to grow inside a house if i moved to michigan and would be limitied to 3 maybe 4 1k lights..... shit prolly just from 3 1k ligths and everything need to cool and vent id have to upgrade the existing electric... might have to get bigger circuit breaks or add more smaller breakers..


----------



## theexpress (Jan 15, 2012)

shed some light on this someguy.... or that other cat from michigan who is on here alot


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 15, 2012)

Problem is weight limits. so your 2 week cure is probably out. 5 patients still only gets you 12.5 oz weight limit which forces you to stagger the harvests. I think most shops out here are paying 3k/LB but I wouldn't know for sure, don't sell to the shops. My patients know other patients and it just breaks down from there. I'm running 2850w of flower and 1000w of veg in a single bedroom. Trick for me was just using extensions. Ran one from the kitchen 20a and another 15a from the hallway circuit. With the bedroom's 15 amp that gives me 50a to work with. I don't even vent externally, just back into the room and then cool it with A/C in the summer and good ole michigan winter when it permits. With room and other expenses, each cycle (2kw flower room) is costing me about 2,000 for rent, elec, nutes, pots/medium, co2, ect. I get about 2lbs, trying for 3, so yes it's profitable, just not greatly. And you have to be able to peace it out quick or your sitting on it illegally and your card won't help u for shit.


----------



## poplars (Jan 15, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> Problem is weight limits. so your 2 week cure is probably out. 5 patients still only gets you 12.5 oz weight limit which forces you to stagger the harvests. I think most shops out here are paying 3k/LB but I wouldn't know for sure, don't sell to the shops. My patients know other patients and it just breaks down from there. I'm running 2850w of flower and 1000w of veg in a single bedroom. Trick for me was just using extensions. Ran one from the kitchen 20a and another 15a from the hallway circuit. With the bedroom's 15 amp that gives me 50a to work with. I don't even vent externally, just back into the room and then cool it with A/C in the summer and good ole michigan winter when it permits. With room and other expenses, each cycle (2kw flower room) is costing me about 2,000 for rent, elec, nutes, pots/medium, co2, ect. I get about 2lbs, trying for 3, so yes it's profitable, just not greatly. And you have to be able to peace it out quick or your sitting on it illegally and your card won't help u for shit.


I don't see why it has to be indoor... the outdoor version of the bubba pheno would sufficiently knock anyones socks off...but I'm a broken fuckin record on this one so forget it.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 15, 2012)

poplars said:


> I don't see why it has to be indoor... the outdoor version of the bubba pheno would sufficiently knock anyones socks off...but I'm a broken fuckin record on this one so forget it.


Law here bro. If one wants to be legit, it must be indoor. At least 'an enclosed locked facility' which could be a greenhouse. Some people have tried chain fencing with locks, I wouldn't be testing it in court tho.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 15, 2012)

poplars said:


> I don't see why it has to be indoor... the outdoor version of the bubba pheno would sufficiently knock anyones socks off...but I'm a broken fuckin record on this one so forget it.


If I was legal I would be outdoors all spring,summer,fall.. Winter would be my only indoor harvest well that and keeping clones and breeding.


----------



## poplars (Jan 15, 2012)

ah well if that's the only reason that's a damn shame.... I really hate the way the world is right now... I seem to spend most of my days nowadays trying to ignore the way the world is right now....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 15, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> Problem is weight limits. so your 2 week cure is probably out. 5 patients still only gets you 12.5 oz weight limit which forces you to stagger the harvests. I think most shops out here are paying 3k/LB but I wouldn't know for sure, don't sell to the shops. My patients know other patients and it just breaks down from there. I'm running 2850w of flower and 1000w of veg in a single bedroom. Trick for me was just using extensions. Ran one from the kitchen 20a and another 15a from the hallway circuit. With the bedroom's 15 amp that gives me 50a to work with. I don't even vent externally, just back into the room and then cool it with A/C in the summer and good ole michigan winter when it permits. With room and other expenses, each cycle (2kw flower room) is costing me about 2,000 for rent, elec, nutes, pots/medium, co2, ect. I get about 2lbs, trying for 3, so yes it's profitable, just not greatly. And you have to be able to peace it out quick or your sitting on it illegally and your card won't help u for shit.


thanx bro.... highly insightful...... i have felonies that are drug related. has i understand i cant be a caregiver.... say me and my cuzzin move into one house and we both have med cards.. we can do 12 a peace for 24.. in the same house would that be legal? with out me or him being caregivers? and if so could i bring in another guy if i had like a 3 bedroom house and do 36? or would that make me an illeagle caregiver?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 15, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> Law here bro. If one wants to be legit, it must be indoor. At least 'an enclosed locked facility' which could be a greenhouse. Some people have tried chain fencing with locks, I wouldn't be testing it in court tho.


yeah i heard if they can see it locked or not they will arrest you.. i think it varies from county to county to?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 15, 2012)

Damn all this trouble for something that was put on earth for all to enjoy.. I don't see them saying this shit about tobacco plants or fucking salvia when people die from that shit fucking insane duke. I'll be glad when I get the fuck outta here.. Somewhere where it's all legal like Amsterdam or some shit.


----------



## poplars (Jan 15, 2012)

pisses me off when anything that we can plant in this earth is prohibited... I do believe in a sort of god, not the whole strict christian interpretation, but I do believe that these plants were put here for us to use them with respect... and every plant has a reason for being here... in terms of humanity.... and this may seem selfish to humanity... but lets face it... we are the ones who define what happens with this earth at this point, we either work with it, or we work against it and natural cycles will eventually, naturally turn on us... as anything you abuse does....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 16, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> Problem is weight limits. so your 2 week cure is probably out. 5 patients still only gets you 12.5 oz weight limit which forces you to stagger the harvests. I think most shops out here are paying 3k/LB but I wouldn't know for sure, don't sell to the shops. My patients know other patients and it just breaks down from there. I'm running 2850w of flower and 1000w of veg in a single bedroom. Trick for me was just using extensions. Ran one from the kitchen 20a and another 15a from the hallway circuit. With the bedroom's 15 amp that gives me 50a to work with. I don't even vent externally, just back into the room and then cool it with A/C in the summer and good ole michigan winter when it permits. With room and other expenses, each cycle (2kw flower room) is costing me about 2,000 for rent, elec, nutes, pots/medium, co2, ect. I get about 2lbs, trying for 3, so yes it's profitable, just not greatly. And you have to be able to peace it out quick or your sitting on it illegally and your card won't help u for shit.


also how many plants are you growing? are you doing the full 60? prolly not huh?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 16, 2012)

need around a good 10 more stax.... gotta keep on pushin...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wolverine97 (Jan 16, 2012)

theexpress said:


> thanx bro.... highly insightful...... i have felonies that are drug related. has i understand i cant be a caregiver.... say me and my cuzzin move into one house and we both have med cards.. we can do 12 a peace for 24.. in the same house would that be legal? with out me or him being caregivers? and if so could i bring in another guy if i had like a 3 bedroom house and do 36? or would that make me an illeagle caregiver?


That part of the law is still a little unclear. I've seen a couple of people get hit for having multiple caregivers in one site, but I never heard what the outcome was...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 16, 2012)

Wolverine97 said:


> That part of the law is still a little unclear. I've seen a couple of people get hit for having multiple caregivers in one site, but I never heard what the outcome was...



not caregivers... just 2 patiants..... noone is a cert. caregiver....... under same roof.. 24 plants..... hows bout it? legal or no


----------



## poplars (Jan 16, 2012)

breakin my rule and smokin the strongest weed I have in the mornin. fuck it.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 16, 2012)

poplars said:


> breakin my rule and smokin the strongest weed I have in the mornin. fuck it.



puff puff pass nigga!!!!!!!!! ............


----------



## theexpress (Jan 16, 2012)

its all political// my skillz are digital//.... workers dont qualify unless they got them resumes// we got your d.n.a.// ... got the same thumpers that the u.s. army got// we known for shaken dope, taken spots// and governing blocks//....


----------



## Wolverine97 (Jan 16, 2012)

theexpress said:


> not caregivers... just 2 patiants..... noone is a cert. caregiver....... under same roof.. 24 plants..... hows bout it? legal or no


I'm not 100% certain, but there are currently a couple of issues that our lovely state legislature is about to vote on which would make it 100% illegal to have multiple patients or caregivers in the same location, with the exception of immediate family (I think).


----------



## theexpress (Jan 16, 2012)

Wolverine97 said:


> I'm not 100% certain, but there are currently a couple of issues that our lovely state legislature is about to vote on which would make it 100% illegal to have multiple patients or caregivers in the same location, with the exception of immediate family (I think).



it should be all good in the family..... i was looking at spots in michigan hommies and man i think i almost have enough bread to make it happen... what i saw was this on craigslist... kalamazoo had 2 bedroom houses for like 500..... also 3 bedroom houses ffrom 550-650 a month.... battlecreek same story... same shit going for pretty much same prices.... the U>P> had cribs for dirt fucking cheap.... 300 bux for a 2 bedroom.... 650 for 4 bedroom 2200 sq. feet!!!!!!!!!!!! i can feel it...... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IM LIKING IT!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 16, 2012)

when do they vote on this and whats on the table... immediate family would be like spouse? what about someone with your last name good nuff?


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 16, 2012)

theexpress said:


> when do they vote on this and whats on the table... immediate family would be like spouse? what about someone with your last name good nuff?


It would be easiest to have one of the patients designated the other as their caregiver (you for instance) then you will be responsible for all the growing so u could have 5 oz (2.5 for your patient and yourself) and your 'patient' can have 2.5 oz. Only thing with this scenario is technically speaking you should be the only one with a key to access the garden. But from my couple runins with the boys they don't care as much about proving who does and doesn't have keys they just want to see a lock on the door your growing in. And don't have any kids or guns or cash and you'll be fine.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2012)

theexpress said:


> it should be all good in the family..... i was looking at spots in michigan hommies and man i think i almost have enough bread to make it happen... what i saw was this on craigslist... kalamazoo had 2 bedroom houses for like 500..... also 3 bedroom houses ffrom 550-650 a month.... battlecreek same story... same shit going for pretty much same prices.... the U>P> had cribs for dirt fucking cheap.... 300 bux for a 2 bedroom.... 650 for 4 bedroom 2200 sq. feet!!!!!!!!!!!! i can feel it...... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IM LIKING IT!!!


u kno where u gon be livin if u pay that. i wanna move outta state in april but if i gotta move to CO or something i dont wanna have to be back in the hood.save up soe more and pay a lil more for a lil security.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 16, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> It would be easiest to have one of the patients designated the other as their caregiver (you for instance) then you will be responsible for all the growing so u could have 5 oz (2.5 for your patient and yourself) and your 'patient' can have 2.5 oz. Only thing with this scenario is technically speaking you should be the only one with a key to access the garden. But from my couple runins with the boys they don't care as much about proving who does and doesn't have keys they just want to see a lock on the door your growing in. And don't have any kids or guns or cash and you'll be fine.


i have a couple felonies..... 1 of them is for str8 up narcotics.. i know i cant be a caregiver...... but i need to grow more then 12........ i think i could make do with 24... i mean u had run ins with the law? did someone complain about odors/traffic/wtf ever?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 16, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> u kno where u gon be livin if u pay that. i wanna move outta state in april but if i gotta move to CO or something i dont wanna have to be back in the hood.save up soe more and pay a lil more for a lil security.


bro....... kalamazoo is like 70 some % white... same with battlecreek.... and aint shit but white people in the u.p...... ima be around broke ass white people..... aint gonna be like here in chicago.... im not gonna move from here to like flint or detorit.. fuck all that


----------



## theexpress (Jan 16, 2012)

but yea trubz colorado is fucking glorious... i got some people out that way and they say jobs are everywere... and in the past 6 months tall people from chicago been moving out there not even to grow nugg just to work.... i heard it has the 2nd best economy in the nation.... alot of it is attributed to the tourist industry cuzz co is such a dank ass state... summer or winter you will find cool ass shit to do.... and the co has been spared most of the federal bullshit that hit cali, michigan ect.... but there laws are a lil shitty... 6 plants and only 3 in bloom.. if your lucky enough to be a caregiver thats 30 plants legal with half in bloom... michigan is 12 per person.. the laws are new since 08.....and the rent is cheap has fuccccck!!! but the state is going broke and local economy sux.. aside from grand rapids.... plus michigan is like a 2-3 hour drive from me.. least sout/southwest mich.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Jan 16, 2012)

theexpress said:


> when do they vote on this and whats on the table... immediate family would be like spouse? what about someone with your last name good nuff?


I'm not sure when they're going to bring it up for a vote. It was supposed to happen back in November from what I heard, but people tell me that it isn't getting brought up for vote because a lot of them are up for re-election and realize it's political suicide. That's what I can recall, but I'll ask around...


----------



## Wolverine97 (Jan 16, 2012)

theexpress said:


> bro....... kalamazoo is like 70 some % white... same with battlecreek.... and aint shit but white people in the u.p...... ima be around broke ass white people..... aint gonna be like here in chicago.... im not gonna move from here to like flint or detorit.. fuck all that


Yeah, you'll be fine in either place. Benton Harbor is a little rough, as are parts of Grand Rapids, but it's like that anywhere.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 16, 2012)

Wolverine97 said:


> Yeah, you'll be fine in either place. Benton Harbor is a little rough, as are parts of Grand Rapids, but it's like that anywhere.



benten harbor is on right by the lake..... its on the other side of my side of the lake.... my side of the lake is a "lil rough"....... lol... its not bad i been to benten harbor... small ass lil midwest town were the cops are hot has hell since there alotta blue color white crack heads around there.... its still paradise to neighborhoods like humboldt park, or inglewood, or pilsen, little village ect.


----------



## poplars (Jan 16, 2012)

smokin the sk yet again!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 17, 2012)

my ex..... she is still good lookin.. ima try to get back with her G


----------



## theexpress (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 17, 2012)

Never go bacc, its never the same. and don't even touch the pussy only bad things come from that. Ex's are ex's for a reason. they can be forgiven but why when the possibility of it happening again are that much bigger.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 17, 2012)

Rumble Johnson got cut from UFC, lol damn.


> Rumble Johnson did the damage to himself, White asserted. To be that unprofessional and not come in on weight, and to be that far off when you used to fight at 170, now you went to 185 pounds so you wouldnt have trouble making weight, and this is your worst weight cut ever? Thats at a detriment to himself.


and prater got paid.


> White stated at the UFC 142 post-fight press conference that Brazilian 170-pounder





> Erick Silva will be paid his win bonus from Saturdays bout against Carlo Prater. Silva was disqualified from the contest by referee Mario Yamasaki at the 29-second mark after dropping hammerfists on a dazed Prater, a few of which strayed to the illegal Mohawk area on the back of the head.


----------



## poplars (Jan 17, 2012)

don't be a dumbass... that chick with that dumbass look on her face in every pic, look at what hot shti I am. that's a dumbass chick right there.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 17, 2012)

poplars said:


> don't be a dumbass... that chick with that dumbass look on her face in every pic, look at what hot shti I am. that's a dumbass chick right there.


Lol, thats harsh. My girl is hot n takes pics of herself constantly showing off her sexiness. Yet, she is no dumbass. That's an unfair assumption.


----------



## poplars (Jan 17, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, thats harsh. My girl is hot n takes pics of herself constantly showing off her sexiness. Yet, she is no dumbass. That's an unfair assumption.


I could care less fair or not.. that's what I and most intelligent guys see when girls take pics like that of themselves.

if they don't want to be interpretted like that, perhaps try a different camera angle, and look on her face... I definitely don't feel wrong in saying my clear interpretation.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 17, 2012)

poplars said:


> I could care less fair or not.. that's what I and most intelligent guys see when girls take pics like that of themselves.
> 
> if they don't want to be interpretted like that, perhaps try a different camera angle, and look on her face... I definitely don't feel wrong in saying my clear interpretation.


Ok well all fairness aside. If you were to try and approach a pretty women, with the assumption that she's dumb, she'll play you to the left and leave you looking stupid. I am intelligent. and when i see a girl in a pic like that all i think is, "damn, i'd fuck" and even further more i never question some-ones brains. you know the saying "Never judge a book by it's cover"..

Your clear interpretation is wrong is no clear at all. It is a clouded opinion. Even though u stated it as a fact.


----------



## poplars (Jan 17, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Ok well all fairness aside. If you were to try and approach a pretty women, with the assumption that she's dumb, she'll play you to the left and leave you looking stupid. I am intelligent. and when i see a girl in a pic like that all i think is, "damn, i'd fuck" and even further more i never question some-ones brains. you know the saying "Never judge a book by it's cover"..
> 
> Your clear interpretation is wrong is no clear at all. It is a clouded opinion. Even though u stated it as a fact.


I'm just saying this is how they look to me. and I don't care if I miss out on the best woman of my life by that misinterpretation. I don't NEED a woman in my life. 

also, I'm not saying any woman who just looks good, I'm saying women who do poses like that and have that fuckin dumb look on their face like I"m hot shit. I'm just sick of that egotistical side that women are embracing more and more, its like I would MUCH rather appreciate a woman based on how epic her mind was and personality rather than some fuckin look she can throw at me.


but besides that, women try to fuckin say that its all about enjoying their sexuality... or embracing it... I don't see why it has to be embraced in a public level, I refuse to date any chick that's gonnna post pics like that. it shows something about her personality. if she feels the need to be seen like that, there's probably something else going on under the surface that I'm not gonna want to fuck around with.


but it's cool I'm used to being looked at as the dumbass shitbag douche.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 17, 2012)

i agree with some of that. 

But you do NEED a women, i promise you will sooner or later. Mom's dinners, n palmalina won't work forever. it's human nature.


----------



## poplars (Jan 17, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i agree with some of that.
> 
> But you do NEED a women, i promise you will sooner or later. Mom's dinners, n palmalina won't work forever. it's human nature.



moms dinners, even though I live with my mother I find it is I who does most of the cooking if not ALL of the cooking. big misconception.

what I need, is good community. some consider one good woman all the community one needs, I prefer good friendship, I don't know why but when people focus on their little relationship, they end up making a little micro life for themselves, kids, extended family... but ironically, your FRIENDS, that were with you no matter waht, don't seem to take much presidence in your life compared to say, your chick and kids and their family.

certainly it is for some people.

but you can't tell me I do NEED a woman, if you are gonna try and tell me that you don't have a damn clue about who I am as a human being and as a spirit.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 17, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Never go bacc, its never the same. and don't even touch the pussy only bad things come from that. Ex's are ex's for a reason. they can be forgiven but why when the possibility of it happening again are that much bigger.


famo this chick never did shit wrong to me.... we just stopped talking like that.... not like this last bitch!!!! thats one bitch i wont fuck with anymore... even if she had the last pussy on earth... but this chezcoslovakian chick pictured above is proper....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 17, 2012)

poplars said:


> moms dinners, even though I live with my mother I find it is I who does most of the cooking if not ALL of the cooking. big misconception.
> 
> what I need, is good community. some consider one good woman all the community one needs, I prefer good friendship, I don't know why but when people focus on their little relationship, they end up making a little micro life for themselves, kids, extended family... but ironically, your FRIENDS, that were with you no matter waht, don't seem to take much presidence in your life compared to say, your chick and kids and their family.
> 
> ...



awww dont turn on me like that folks..... u just told me the other day on facebook i should get another girl... i havent had sex in over 2 months and im tired of fucking my hand...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 17, 2012)

poplars said:


> don't be a dumbass... that chick with that dumbass look on her face in every pic, look at what hot shti I am. that's a dumbass chick right there.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 17, 2012)

poplars said:


> I could care less fair or not.. that's what I and most intelligent guys see when girls take pics like that of themselves.
> 
> if they don't want to be interpretted like that, perhaps try a different camera angle, and look on her face... I definitely don't feel wrong in saying my clear interpretation.



ima keep it 100 with yall since yall my niggz... she aint the brightest chick in the world... but most of em aint... she got a good heart doe.. and some big ass tittays... and azz


----------



## theexpress (Jan 17, 2012)

this shit is hittin my g


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 17, 2012)

I'll beat..lol . Trouble I have to disagree with you on one thing the x- part.. My wife now was my x like 10 years ago.. Now she is the mother of 2 of my sons. Shit is way better than before.. It's all in the person don't matter if it's a x or not. I'm living proof


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 17, 2012)

theexpress said:


> awww dont turn on me like that folks..... u just told me the other day on facebook i should get another girl... i havent had sex in over 2 months and im tired of fucking my hand...


Lo fnnnn l. That cat don't like this shot he ready to pop!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 17, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I'll beat..lol . Trouble I have to disagree with you on one thing the x- part.. My wife now was my x like 10 years ago.. Now she is the mother of 2 of my sons. Shit is way better than before.. It's all in the person don't matter if it's a x or not. I'm living proof



hell yeah pai she finna slide on da chi tommorow.... i havent seen her in 8 years!!!!!!!! she aint just gonna let me smash its gonna take a good long time before i get da pussy i already know


----------



## theexpress (Jan 17, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lo fnnnn l. That cat don't like this shot he ready to pop!



that cat is on some concreat gangsta shit my dude...


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 17, 2012)

Bitch lookin like a fake ass Khloe Kardashian LOL


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 17, 2012)

Shes got a good looking body but damn she needs to grow some real brows. Stencil brows look too fake imo. Its still worth a chase chi aint like ur tryin to wife her lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 17, 2012)

[QUOTE="SICC";6951522]Bitch lookin like a fake ass Khloe Kardashian LOL[/QUOTE]


awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww snapp my nigga!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! werew u been g


----------



## theexpress (Jan 17, 2012)

hahahahah wess wess yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaall!!! see the fam getting back


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 17, 2012)

theexpress said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww snapp my nigga!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! werew u been g


Just chillin my nigga, posted like a mutha fuccin mailbox. Been lurkin like a mutha fucca lately. You kno how it is G, just doin my thang. Hope all is good on your side of the hood.

[video=youtube;Eno_9mskvvo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eno_9mskvvo&amp;list=LLV_KjYOJFaEf8mPY_kuNOAw&amp; index=21&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 17, 2012)

Sicc what rh fuck is goody


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 17, 2012)

same shit different day homie, how things been with you?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 17, 2012)

Regular.. In college still growing you know same o.. What's up with the club?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 17, 2012)

[QUOTE="SICC";6951626]Just chillin my nigga, posted like a mutha fuccin mailbox. Been lurkin like a mutha fucca lately. You kno how it is G, just doin my thang. Hope all is good on your side of the hood.

[video=youtube;Eno_9mskvvo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eno_9mskvvo&amp;list=LLV_KjYOJFaEf8mPY_kuNOAw&amp; index=21&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video][/QUOTE]

i got to make it happen before my youthful years are gone...... money nigga!!!!! HAND OVER FIST!!!! AND LEGALLY!!!!!fuck with ya boy!


----------



## poplars (Jan 18, 2012)

thors sk pics


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/545/dscn0257h.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/833/dscn0264d.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...scn0294dy.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/21/dscn0303r.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/62/dscn0304o.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/15/dscn0308gj.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/23/dscn0309x.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/830/dscn0313p.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/580/dscn0314b.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/109/dscn0319b.jpg/


----------



## theexpress (Jan 18, 2012)

those gonna be some fucking bushes..... wait till the hid hits em!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2012)

Looking nice there.. Will he be going hydro all thru?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 18, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Looking nice there.. Will he be going hydro all thru?


yeah i think buddy said r.d.w.c. with 2 600 watt hps......


----------



## poplars (Jan 18, 2012)

ooo oo ooo yesssss


----------



## theexpress (Jan 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUbPNLwbOsk


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2012)

He is goin to have some shit... I'm buying 2x600 hps as soon as income tax come back.. Should be 2-3 weeks.. Shits is going to get real crazy


----------



## theexpress (Jan 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckKTq8IvfSU&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Jan 18, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> He is goin to have some shit... I'm buying 2x600 hps as soon as income tax come back.. Should be 2-3 weeks.. Shits is going to get real crazy


i still gotta do my fucking taxes....... fuck i got my w2's to


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i still gotta do my fucking taxes....... fuck i got my w2's to


Get to filing boy.. I know I'm investing in much needed equipment. I'm going heavy this time around.. Go hard or go home is my new motto lol..


----------



## theexpress (Jan 18, 2012)

poplars said:


> ooo oo ooo yesssss









"OOOOOOOH YESSSSSS"


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 18, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Get to filing boy.. I know I'm investing in much needed equipment. I'm going heavy this time around.. Go hard or go home is my new motto lol..


shit been my motto...gonna take the risk miswell go hard


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 18, 2012)

theexpress said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUbPNLwbOsk


damn goin hard on that beat. Sounds almost like the twista flow without the bitch sound in his voice lol


----------



## poplars (Jan 18, 2012)

theexpress said:


> "OOOOOOOH YESSSSSS"


lmfao yeeesssss ahahahaha


----------



## theexpress (Jan 18, 2012)

somewere in the oc socal the nugget grows just for chitown......... its almost ready.. pre 98 bubba


----------



## theexpress (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Jan 18, 2012)

ask about yo boy chi your chi's a GANGSTA


----------



## theexpress (Jan 18, 2012)

short ones pre 98 bubba tall sativas barneys farm tangerine dream.. elite pheno...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 18, 2012)

has the more experianced growers might be aboe to tell this is hommies first crop... not the prettiest.. but the genetics will still shine threw... he will get better... esp now he taking my advice over his boy ....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Jan 18, 2012)

these were grown organicly under 4 1k watt hps lights and 2 500 watt leds


----------



## theexpress (Jan 18, 2012)

yes this is still da most jukin thread on r.i.u.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 18, 2012)

everything goes down in this bitch..... im bout to grab a new .45 this weekend... maybe ill snap a few shots


----------



## theexpress (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2012)

No pics of guns man.. I rather take pics of plants.. But i got a vid with me at the range lol.. Desert, AR15, 44 bulldog big things popping.. 
That desert almost snaked me in my forehead first shot boy.. After that I gotta hold it with 2 hands.. Shit is as long as my forearm!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Jan 18, 2012)

lets form a ma fuckin union..... get paid nigga.... HAND OVER FIST!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 18, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> No pics of guns man.. I rather take pics of plants.. But i got a vid with me at the range lol.. Desert, AR15, 44 bulldog big things popping..
> That desert almost snaked me in my forehead first shot boy.. After that I gotta hold it with 2 hands.. Shit is as long as my forearm!



nigga u nutts if u think im not gonna show da new bitch.... i cant wait to let a couple clips go!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 18, 2012)

the d.e. is a bad gun... ive shot the .44 and .50... recoil was bad but ima bigger guy i could handle it..... i think the recoil on the s&w 500 mag was stronger..... but ive shot .75 cal. horse pistols that were even worse.... i fux with firearms!!!! im american like that


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2012)

theexpress said:


> nigga u nutts if u think im not gonna show da new bitch.... i cant wait to let a couple clips go!!!


I can't tell u what to do but I won't bro.. To talk about it is one thing but taking pics and showing is a whole other thing. At a range okay but other than that idk..


----------



## poplars (Jan 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> the d.e. is a bad gun... ive shot the .44 and .50... recoil was bad but ima bigger guy i could handle it..... i think the recoil on the s&w 500 mag was stronger..... but ive shot .75 cal. horse pistols that were even worse.... i fux with firearms!!!! im american like that


if you wanna have a bruised shoulder get your hands on an old british .303 sniper rifle. the fuckin thing to this day has the biggest kick out of any gun I've ever shot.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 19, 2012)

Did u try a .50 cal rifle?


----------



## poplars (Jan 19, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Did u try a .50 cal rifle?



no but I bet with modern recoil technology a .50 cal doesn't have as much kick back as a world war 2 .303. but I bet the kick is probably just as bad.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 20, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I can't tell u what to do but I won't bro.. To talk about it is one thing but taking pics and showing is a whole other thing. At a range okay but other than that idk..



dont be scurrrrrred....... lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> dont be scurrrrrred....... lol


Lol.. I just ordered 2x600 digitals with a/c reflectors.. Now tomorrow I gotta go pick up some coco bricks and coco nutes and it's on.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 20, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lol.. I just ordered 2x600 digitals with a/c reflectors.. Now tomorrow I gotta go pick up some coco bricks and coco nutes and it's on.


thats beastly.... you could pull two pounds every rip off those 2 lights...... might take a lil bit tho


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> thats beastly.... you could pull two pounds every rip off those 2 lights...... might take a lil bit tho


Sounds good to me.. I'm happy with one but if each 600 can give me a elbow I'll be more than happy..


----------



## highflyby (Jan 21, 2012)

sup ninjas.

Just got home from the west coast. Jesus christ.

nuff said.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 21, 2012)

What's goodie people's ? My 600s should be here Tuesday. I went out got some coco a big block that expands to 2.5 cubic feet.. I also picked up some grow bags 1 gallons and 3 gallons.. I was going to get some smart pots but I figure I'll use that next time.. They look like they hold alot of soil so I want to make sure I plant girls in it.. I'll be pissed If I put a male in there lol.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Jan 22, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> What's goodie people's ? My 600s should be here Tuesday. I went out got some coco a big block that expands to 2.5 cubic feet.. I also picked up some grow bags 1 gallons and 3 gallons.. I was going to get some smart pots but I figure I'll use that next time.. They look like they hold alot of soil so I want to make sure I plant girls in it.. I'll be pissed If I put a male in there lol.


Yeah, you don't want Smart Pots for the initial containers, they're a beeotch to transplant out of...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2012)

highflyby said:


> sup ninjas.
> 
> Just got home from the west coast. Jesus christ.
> 
> nuff said.



when u moving out there?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 22, 2012)

Wolverine97 said:


> Yeah, you don't want Smart Pots for the initial containers, they're a beeotch to transplant out of...


I kind of figured they are final pots instead of transitional. Glad I went the grow bags then.


----------



## highflyby (Jan 22, 2012)

theexpress said:


> when u moving out there?


Soooooooooooon. Grow journal within 1 day of getting my card. ;]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2012)

highflyby said:


> Soooooooooooon. Grow journal within 1 day of getting my card. ;]



lol good shit g.... ima have to stick you up and move there before you.... lemme hold down like 8k up out ya


----------



## highflyby (Jan 22, 2012)

trust me, im just securing a few things before I head out there.

gonna be sick


----------



## poplars (Jan 23, 2012)

so when are the other sk people gonna post up pics!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2012)

poplars said:


> so when are the other sk people gonna post up pics!!!



yeah no shit...... lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 23, 2012)

poplars said:


> so when are the other sk people gonna post up pics!!!


I'll post up mine within the week.. I got alot of stuff going on.. 30 plants going ATM in 3 different tents. I'm waiting on 10 to sex to start more.


----------



## poplars (Jan 23, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I'll post up mine within the week.. I got alot of stuff going on.. 30 plants going ATM in 3 different tents. I'm waiting on 10 to sex to start more.


you popped some sk??? focus on the sk buddy, you wont regret it


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah I just recently popped 5.


----------



## poplars (Jan 23, 2012)

philipine grow about to be confescated... I got some philipine sativa seeds so I'm interested in what they got goin over there


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 23, 2012)

poplars said:


> View attachment 2014143
> 
> philipine grow about to be confescated... I got some philipine sativa seeds so I'm interested in what they got goin over there


Ao they are taking that grow? That's crazy.. I know they got alot of shit going on over there


----------



## poplars (Jan 23, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Ao they are taking that grow? That's crazy.. I know they got alot of shit going on over there


yep and from the looks of it I don't see any seedbank hybrids  I got high hopes for these seeds.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah I just recently popped 5.


my man.... you have been waiting for them for sooooo long!!!! they are a fucking breeze to grow.... super easy...... and they show sex super fast after the switch.. and they bud extreamly fast..... if i was you i wouldnt even bother vegging to long first run... just grab some pollin off your best male and flower out your females... you wont get soo much weight yeah,... but you wont have to wait too long to feel that special high... and yes while the diesel pheno is still damn good..... THAT BUBBA PHENO IS SOMETHING ELSE!!!! ITS ALMOST HAS EVEN THE TWO PHENOS ARENT EVEN RELATED.. THAT BUBBA PHENO WILL PUT YOU ON YOUR ASS!!!!! PREPARE TO BE COUCH LOCKED.... !!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> my man.... you have been waiting for them for sooooo long!!!! they are a fucking breeze to grow.... super easy...... and they show sex super fast after the switch.. and they bud extreamly fast..... if i was you i wouldnt even bother vegging to long first run... just grab some pollin off your best male and flower out your females... you wont get soo much weight yeah,... but you wont have to wait too long to feel that special high... and yes while the diesel pheno is still damn good..... THAT BUBBA PHENO IS SOMETHING ELSE!!!! ITS ALMOST HAS EVEN THE TWO PHENOS ARENT EVEN RELATED.. THAT BUBBA PHENO WILL PUT YOU ON YOUR ASS!!!!! PREPARE TO BE COUCH LOCKED.... !!!


Okay so when the 600s get here I'll put them in 1 gallon pots and 12/12 them.. This way with th light I can get something decent with hardly no veg time feel me. You make it seem like I don't want to grow it lmao.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Okay so when the 600s get here I'll put them in 1 gallon pots and 12/12 them.. This way with th light I can get something decent with hardly no veg time feel me. You make it seem like I don't want to grow it lmao.


the buds will be dense has hell under duel 600 watt lights with fresh bulbs..... you can veg them huge next time.... it takes a while from seed though they veg slow dont say i didnt warn ya... prepare to so what the word kief really means!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2012)

and only hit your sickest strains with the sk nutt...... dont pollute the genetic pool with no boo boo!!!!!! and anything less then the best is boo boo... thats just how i roll nigga... sorry...



P.S.... IM NOT SORRY!!!! hahahahahahaha i j down how i live


----------



## poplars (Jan 23, 2012)

imo KEEP IT PURE...but that's just me. atleast I as an individual can say I will never cross sk into anything other than it's self, I live in a great climate, and I believe in the evolution of individual strains just becoming a reliable epic strain every year. 



and I'm stoked to see the people growin it after watchin for years. its a unique situation and truly awesome. at this rate we'll be seeing buds within a couple months here!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> the buds will be dense has hell under duel 600 watt lights with fresh bulbs..... you can veg them huge next time.... it takes a while from seed though they veg slow dont say i didnt warn ya... prepare to so what the word kief really means!!!





theexpress said:


> and only hit your sickest strains with the sk nutt...... dont pollute the genetic pool with no boo boo!!!!!! and anything less then the best is boo boo... thats just how i roll nigga... sorry...
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.... IM NOT SORRY!!!! hahahahahahaha i j down how i live


Aight got ya. They will be in 1 gallons and straight 12/12 once my lights get here tomorrow.. 



poplars said:


> imo KEEP IT PURE...but that's just me. atleast I as an individual can say I will never cross sk into anything other than it's self, I live in a great climate, and I believe in the evolution of individual strains just becoming a reliable epic strain every year.
> 
> 
> 
> and I'm stoked to see the people growin it after watchin for years. its a unique situation and truly awesome. at this rate we'll be seeing buds within a couple months here!


Don't worry pops I ain't crossing nothing this grow.. I'll prob just hit sk with sk that's it.. I'm not gonna cross anything else to it just yet. But I would like to see some sk crosses to be honest. Doesn't have to be by me..


----------



## poplars (Jan 23, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Aight got ya. They will be in 1 gallons and straight 12/12 once my lights get here tomorrow..
> 
> 
> Don't worry pops I ain't crossing nothing this grow.. I'll prob just hit sk with sk that's it.. I'm not gonna cross anything else to it just yet. But I would like to see some sk crosses to be honest. Doesn't have to be by me..


not like I'm gonna hate on anyone who does cross it IF they do it with respect. I just personally believe sk is an amazing rarity that should be preserved in its pure form.

stoked to see you grow it man.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2012)

poplars said:


> imo KEEP IT PURE...but that's just me. atleast I as an individual can say I will never cross sk into anything other than it's self, I live in a great climate, and I believe in the evolution of individual strains just becoming a reliable epic strain every year.
> 
> 
> 
> and I'm stoked to see the people growin it after watchin for years. its a unique situation and truly awesome. at this rate we'll be seeing buds within a couple months here!


there will always be pure sk for the chosen few........


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Aight got ya. They will be in 1 gallons and straight 12/12 once my lights get here tomorrow..
> 
> 
> Don't worry pops I ain't crossing nothing this grow.. I'll prob just hit sk with sk that's it.. I'm not gonna cross anything else to it just yet. But I would like to see some sk crosses to be honest. Doesn't have to be by me..


i encourage crosses.... i would even be honerd to grow some... i know my boy from norcal will to... but i will always grow pure sk... im super excited to see how the sourkush x violator kush does


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2012)

i must confess ima indoor guy and love smoking indoor bud and all... but pops is right there is just something about growing outside..... cant wait for spring.....!!!!!!!! yeaaaaaaaaaaah maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 23, 2012)

I want to try outdoors with all them monsters under the sun but I can't too too risky.. I rather run my op indoors on the low like I been doing until its legal over here or I move.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I want to try outdoors with all them monsters under the sun but I can't too too risky.. I rather run my op indoors on the low like I been doing until its legal over here or I move.



theyyyy get biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig under the sun....... let me tell you... its fucking the shit to sit aside your 6 foot plus tall plants basking in the sun.... there is just something soo dank about that... i wouldnt grow on my own land outdoors unless i lived in the country... or somewere legal.. gorilla is for me.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 24, 2012)

Whatup ya'll . been on the recovery. Got hit in the hand, ol' lady hit in the calf, motherfuccas need to shoot to kill and stop shootin strays. better be glad it was my hand cuz i woulda went for the colt, n took some heads off. pussy ass lil kids.. this time i actuall was innocent bystander... hope all is well. im movin soon and will be growing the sk as part of my new grow. but im not movin til april i have 11 monster girls left b4 i shut down for that lil couple of months.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Whatup ya'll . been on the recovery. Got hit in the hand, ol' lady hit in the calf, motherfuccas need to shoot to kill and stop shootin strays. better be glad it was my hand cuz i woulda went for the colt, n took some heads off. pussy ass lil kids.. this time i actuall was innocent bystander... hope all is well. im movin soon and will be growing the sk as part of my new grow. but im not movin til april i have 11 monster girls left b4 i shut down for that lil couple of months.


fuck man!!!! thats fucked up.. wish u and ur girl a speedy recovery........ what u get hit with? u know who did it?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 24, 2012)

.32, i don't know the kid but i seen him in that N'hood before. i don't really know many people in charlotte. the neighborhood snitched on him, he was gettin his ass handed to him in a fight wit another nigga, so he he go get his pistol n start bussin' at the other dude n his lil brother. in my direction, i was reachin in my pocket for my lighter and when i pulled it out bout to flame up my cig that shit sting, sting right thru or burn both weird sensations. god has a plan for me i feel, because if i wasn't standin at the angle i was that coulda been a crucial spot. i got some OC's so im in the game. and my lady has OC's and Morphine, i feel bad for her cuz she's an angel. im golad it aint my faulty tho excuse my typing my shit wrapped up like crazy too. n im floatin.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 24, 2012)

Damn t hope all goes good for u and your girl.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> .32, i don't know the kid but i seen him in that N'hood before. i don't really know many people in charlotte. the neighborhood snitched on him, he was gettin his ass handed to him in a fight wit another nigga, so he he go get his pistol n start bussin' at the other dude n his lil brother. in my direction, i was reachin in my pocket for my lighter and when i pulled it out bout to flame up my cig that shit sting, sting right thru or burn both weird sensations. god has a plan for me i feel, because if i wasn't standin at the angle i was that coulda been a crucial spot. i got some OC's so im in the game. and my lady has OC's and Morphine, i feel bad for her cuz she's an angel. im golad it aint my faulty tho excuse my typing my shit wrapped up like crazy too. n im floatin.


heal up nigg!!!.....


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> .32, i don't know the kid but i seen him in that N'hood before. i don't really know many people in charlotte. the neighborhood snitched on him, he was gettin his ass handed to him in a fight wit another nigga, so he he go get his pistol n start bussin' at the other dude n his lil brother. in my direction, i was reachin in my pocket for my lighter and when i pulled it out bout to flame up my cig that shit sting, sting right thru or burn both weird sensations. god has a plan for me i feel, because if i wasn't standin at the angle i was that coulda been a crucial spot. i got some OC's so im in the game. and my lady has OC's and Morphine, i feel bad for her cuz she's an angel. im golad it aint my faulty tho excuse my typing my shit wrapped up like crazy too. n im floatin.


Shit is crazy man. Hope nothing too major. Good thing your getting out of there tho, sounds like a place no 1 wants to be. Enjoy the OC, the ole lady has em too... unfortunately most of the people who do have them are in pretty serious condition. Gl on a speedy recovery.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 25, 2012)

i see ya jebs.... u in bloom yet?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 25, 2012)

well i made some hash butter with bubble hash.. i fucked up!! i was soo high i added water vefore i melted the butter with hash first.. i melted butter in a lil water then put hash in.. lol so now there lil chunks or globs of hash floating in there lol... ima filter the water after this shit hardens then ima collect those globs and add em to the butter.. lol fml!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 25, 2012)

Lol damn.. I gotta try all these ideas out.. I'm trying to find a good place to order those micron bags? I've checked eBay nyone else got links?


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 25, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lol damn.. I gotta try all these ideas out.. I'm trying to find a good place to order those micron bags? I've checked eBay nyone else got links?


Got the perfect set for ya. Sprungbags.com have served me well for nearly 2 years... even with a drill and paint mixer. $79 bucks for the 5 gal 5 bag set. used to be free shipping, looks like they are asking $5.95 now. Still a way better deal then bubble bags and I can vouch these are quality made.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you plenty.. I will order that prob this weekend.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2012)

those brownies fucked my world up... im still high off them from last night... damn


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 26, 2012)

Lol good times heh


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2012)

i got enough bubble for one more batch.....


----------



## NONHater (Jan 26, 2012)

bubble brownies...yummy.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 26, 2012)

I'mma bout to scoop some more ice today. Got about 14g of bubble to whip up at least..can't wait to see what turns out best. I'm thinking either the PE or the NLxS prob... bout to harvest that Blackwater soon too hoping that shit will make purple hash or atleast retain the grape soda flavor...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2012)

NONHater said:


> bubble brownies...yummy.



aww its been a while bro.. good to see u again
!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> I'mma bout to scoop some more ice today. Got about 14g of bubble to whip up at least..can't wait to see what turns out best. I'm thinking either the PE or the NLxS prob... bout to harvest that Blackwater soon too hoping that shit will make purple hash or atleast retain the grape soda flavor...



i got some blackwaters donated to me too.. let me know what u think of em


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 26, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i got some blackwaters donated to me too.. let me know what u think of em


So far great. Smell is amazing, exactly like grape crush pop. Didn't think I had a purple pheno but like week 5 or 6 it really started to come on. I'll post up some shots when it's done but my avatar is one of the buds.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> So far great. Smell is amazing, exactly like grape crush pop. Didn't think I had a purple pheno but like week 5 or 6 it really started to come on. I'll post up some shots when it's done but my avatar is one of the buds.


nice.....................


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2012)

i know the doc and kkday are growing sk..... thats were ya been huh doc?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUlFRp5QAMA


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2012)

this one still is raw bizz..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_GvUgVwffM&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTDWFK5PUa0&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bugCJlu2ao&feature=related


----------



## highflyby (Jan 26, 2012)

theexpress said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bugCJlu2ao&feature=related


my anthem son


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2012)

highflyby said:


> my anthem son


my anthem!!!! one of em... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaAfftQFCgE


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2012)

this my shit from back in da day... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBrepwClxBo&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2012)

this in my top ten ever..... shit this top 5!!!!!! lifes anthem! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hemut-EN6-w&feature=related


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 26, 2012)

theexpress said:


> this in my top ten ever..... shit this top 5!!!!!! lifes anthem! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hemut-EN6-w&feature=related


real fire track... chill ass beat toooo... on a motherfuckin paper chase


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> real fire track... chill ass beat toooo... on a motherfuckin paper chase


its a mid west thang! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__dOhjVyjnk&feature=g-vrec&context=G25d4543RVAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 26, 2012)

View attachment 2021173View attachment 2021175

Check out Da purps homie! haha couldn't wait had to take a lil sample branch. Shes almost done anyhow, few more days here.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> View attachment 2021173View attachment 2021174View attachment 2021175
> 
> Check out Da purps homie! haha couldn't wait had to take a lil sample branch. Shes almost done anyhow, few more days here.


you said u do veganics right?


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 26, 2012)

theexpress said:


> you said u do veganics right?


naw not on that shit. That's strait hydro in a waterfarm with canna nutes. No temp lowering or anything, just the genetics.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> naw not on that shit. That's strait hydro in a waterfarm with canna nutes. No temp lowering or anything, just the genetics.


canna is organic if memory serves me right... should be some tasty shit... i sholle would like some!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2012)

cheaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1WmG4ZVXpM


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 26, 2012)

they have an organic line called bio but I'm not using it. It's sythetic, but some of the cleanest nutes on the market...and I flush a bit also. Prob could be even more dank in organic soil, but the yields r usually bout half-75% of hydro.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> they have an organic line called bio but I'm not using it. It's sythetic, but some of the cleanest nutes on the market...and I flush a bit also. Prob could be even more dank in organic soil, but the yields r usually bout half-75% of hydro.


how long u flush my dude?


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 26, 2012)

theexpress said:


> how long u flush my dude?


typically aim for 7 days. sometimes its 3, sometimes is 10 just depends really. I don't think it matters much at the end, all they really do the last week is ripen. In soil I would do 2 weeks.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> typically aim for 7 days. sometimes its 3, sometimes is 10 just depends really. I don't think it matters much at the end, all they really do the last week is ripen. In soil I would do 2 weeks.



sounds good... that shit will be smoking organic or not! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeWJ71c_JVQ&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cj7vqyfQMBM&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSP5d1Q9EeY&feature=related


----------



## Wolverine97 (Jan 26, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> they have an organic line called bio but I'm not using it. It's sythetic, but some of the cleanest nutes on the market...and I flush a bit also. Prob could be even more dank in organic soil, but the yields r usually bout half-75% of hydro.


Eh, I don't know about the yield thing. I regularly pull well over 1gpw running in soil, organic, veganic grown.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2012)

Wolverine97 said:


> Eh, I don't know about the yield thing. I regularly pull well over 1gpw running in soil, organic, veganic grown.


thats right i think i confused him with you..


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 27, 2012)

Wolverine97 said:


> Eh, I don't know about the yield thing. I regularly pull well over 1gpw running in soil, organic, veganic grown.


pics or it never happened lol


----------



## NONHater (Jan 27, 2012)

Whats good chi pops replenish that SK stock? Hope you didnt lose her!


----------



## poplars (Jan 27, 2012)

NONHater said:


> Whats good chi pops replenish that SK stock? Hope you didnt lose her!


of course I did


----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2012)

NONHater said:


> Whats good chi pops replenish that SK stock? Hope you didnt lose her!


pops kept the bloodline going bro!!!


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 27, 2012)

Everyone thank pops now damnit... lol bred in the california sun too


----------



## poplars (Jan 27, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> Everyone thank pops now damnit... lol bred in the california sun too


yep strong ass sun too!!! straight desert valley.


----------



## NONHater (Jan 27, 2012)

Good stuff pops.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Jan 27, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> pics or it never happened lol


Yeah, that's the real problem. Pics, I don't do them...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> pics or it never happened lol


your weed looks damn good too......


----------



## Wolverine97 (Jan 27, 2012)

theexpress said:


> your weed looks damn good too......


For sure...


----------



## highflyby (Jan 28, 2012)

hey chi

some guy was just goin on about how he has the bubba sk...and he knows the guys at dna and how they bred it like back in 99....all kindsa shit.


I was all like


----------



## poplars (Jan 28, 2012)

hey it's cool lots of people will probably never know what true sk is like. ignorance is bliss IMO.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2012)

i need some mother fucking drugs in my life...... gotta smoke da fuck up man... oops i ment medicine lol not drugs... ahem


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2012)

ahhhh blackberry kush clone only strain from out west.... you have treated me soooo good over the past 3 weeks or so.... much better then that bannana og you came with.... ima miss you after this 1.5 gram bud is gone.... which will be this time tommorow....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 29, 2012)

highflyby said:


> hey chi
> 
> some guy was just goin on about how he has the bubba sk...and he knows the guys at dna and how they bred it like back in 99....all kindsa shit.
> 
> ...


what guy...... were was he from.......


----------



## poplars (Jan 29, 2012)

new sk pics from thor!!!

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...scn0321vh.jpg/
http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/2205/dscn0336rg.jpg
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/857/dscn0322p.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/809/dscn0323g.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...scn0324tj.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/9/dscn0325v.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/833/dscn0326x.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/849/dscn0327p.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/dscn0329cb.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/825/dscn0330b.jpg/
|http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/62/dscn0331n.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/3/dscn0332l.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/36/dscn0333pu.jpg/


----------



## theexpress (Jan 29, 2012)

future indica bushes...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 29, 2012)

sk all day....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Jan 29, 2012)

wait till the big lights hit these....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## poplars (Jan 29, 2012)

they all look bubba dom to me... we'll see when the buds roll in!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 29, 2012)

fuck it ill throw in a pic to.... here is some indoor nugget..... this strain is actually master kush x bubba kush x master kush... clone only this one dipshit breeds.. he kept the 2 best phenos... here we go... needs to be trimmed....... sorry for shitty cell fone pix...


----------



## poplars (Jan 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> fuck it ill throw in a pic to.... here is some indoor nugget..... this strain is actually master kush x bubba kush x master kush... clone only this one dipshit breeds.. he kept the 2 best phenos... here we go... needs to be trimmed....... sorry for shitty cell fone pix...


looks chron, *rips zong*


----------



## theexpress (Jan 29, 2012)

grape ape ..................


----------



## theexpress (Jan 29, 2012)

blackberry just cuzz....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 30, 2012)

annaheim confidential.......


----------



## theexpress (Jan 30, 2012)

5 diffrent kinds of og kush.....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 30, 2012)

some moe purple sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit


----------



## theexpress (Jan 30, 2012)

the fucking blackberry was super heavy chevy... and now its all gone..... damn!!!


----------



## Wolverine97 (Jan 31, 2012)

That blackberry looks legit. On the OG's, I'd say the top left, top middle, and bottom right look like the "truest" OG's.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 31, 2012)

Wolverine97 said:


> That blackberry looks legit. On the OG's, I'd say the top left, top middle, and bottom right look like the "truest" OG's.


all this bud was legit bro


----------



## theexpress (Jan 31, 2012)

theexpress said:


> 5 diffrent kinds of og kush.....


top 3 ogs from left to right are has follows... true og... og bubba.... and obama og....

bottom 2 left to right are og x herijuana privete reserve shit... and last lil nugg is platnum og


----------



## poplars (Jan 31, 2012)

gotta give ya'all something to drool over come on nO!

my outdoor sk from last year




2 different sessions, both bubba pheno.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 31, 2012)

hard to tell thats outdoor...


----------



## poplars (Jan 31, 2012)

fuckin epic shit man, I pride myself on growing that quality standard!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 31, 2012)

poplars said:


> fuckin epic shit man, I pride myself on growing that quality standard!!!!



my nigga roach grows that sick ass light coloerd keiefy outdoor shit ontop that dry mountain up there......


----------



## poplars (Jan 31, 2012)

theexpress said:


> my nigga roach grows that sick ass light coloerd keiefy outdoor shit ontop that dry mountain up there......


well technically I live in a valley, but the valley is around 3000 feet so to some of you it is a mountain . I'm sorrounded by 5000 foot + mountains!!


----------



## Wolverine97 (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks good pops


----------



## theexpress (Jan 31, 2012)

lets keep this thread jukin... bannana og... the better batch last one was chemy has fuck hydro style


----------



## theexpress (Jan 31, 2012)

Wolverine97 said:


> Looks good pops



60 bux an 1/8... i get half lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 31, 2012)

we got good qaulity soil here pops.... black gold baybay...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 31, 2012)

lol heres some chemed up purple kush from canada..... buncha yah hayssssssss.... grow organic


----------



## theexpress (Jan 31, 2012)

outdoor sfv og kush....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 31, 2012)

sourkush diesel pheno... outside shit from 2 years ago.....


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 31, 2012)

theexpress said:


> 60 bux an 1/8... i get half lol


Damn michigan prices almost half that lol war on drugs is just artificially raising the prices... real successful govt strategy huh?


----------



## poplars (Jan 31, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> Damn michigan prices almost half that lol war on drugs is just artificially raising the prices... real successful govt strategy huh?


yeah they're prolly sellin all the confiscated material through hired 'dealers' . . .


----------



## theexpress (Jan 31, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> Damn michigan prices almost half that lol war on drugs is just artificially raising the prices... real successful govt strategy huh?


show me some sourkush in michigan for 30 an 1/8


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 31, 2012)

theexpress said:


> show me some sourkush in michigan for 30 an 1/8


I'm donating the fake SK for 40 /8th lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 31, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> I'm donating the fake SK for 40 /8th lol


and thats what fake sk brings in....... lol


----------



## poplars (Jan 31, 2012)

so here's some REAL sk action!!

started germin 8 pure bubba pheno SK F5's 1st gen climatized!!!




and what I'm smokin tonight


----------



## theexpress (Jan 31, 2012)

wish i could have a gram outta that to smoke on........


----------



## poplars (Jan 31, 2012)

theexpress said:


> wish i could have a gram outta that to smoke on........



for real bro too bad you're hella far away I'd smoke ya out.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 2, 2012)

these broniews didnt hit me has hard this time has last.. thinking i shoukda just smoked that gram of hash


----------



## poplars (Feb 2, 2012)

bummer.........


----------



## Ditty! (Feb 2, 2012)

Should I Clown Walk? C Walk? B Walk? Lmao sup pimp cup diesel?


----------



## Ditty! (Feb 2, 2012)

Mi cuttin throats right now. Supa dank for $175


----------



## Ditty! (Feb 2, 2012)

theexpress said:


> show me some sourkush in michigan for 30 an 1/8


Not sk, but if it was avail, yup, $30. No outlets anymore so mom and pops with no outlets floodin the market. All pest infested and uno care. But they dont hive a shit. Sad really


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2012)

them brownies fucked me up better... it took a while doe.. waddup ditty


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2012)

Ditty! said:


> Not sk, but if it was avail, yup, $30. No outlets anymore so mom and pops with no outlets floodin the market. All pest infested and uno care. But they dont hive a shit. Sad really



the disp. are done up there or what?


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> the disp. are done up there or what?


Kinda. They passed case law based on 3 judges opionions (making p2p transfers illegal) so a bunch of the dispensories freaked and shut down. But some district prosecuters have gone as far as saying "I'm not going to waste my time with that" (ypsi) so a lot of them are still open. When they first announced it almost everything closed, I'd say these days about 25-50% of them are back open.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> Kinda. They passed case law based on 3 judges opionions (making p2p transfers illegal) so a bunch of the dispensories freaked and shut down. But some district prosecuters have gone as far as saying "I'm not going to waste my time with that" (ypsi) so a lot of them are still open. When they first announced it almost everything closed, I'd say these days about 25-50% of them are back open.


thanx for the insight.. seems the state of michigan is more fucked up then i once thought... is the whole state becomming a detroit? lol


----------



## Wolverine97 (Feb 3, 2012)

It's definitely a strange scene 'round here lately. Our attorney general is a real motherfucker, and he has a serious hard on for medical marijuana. They were supposed to vote back in November to try and "clarify" the law by pushing the AG's agenda and basically making it illegal again, but luckily too many rep's saw it as political suicide and it hasn't hit the floor yet. We'll see how it all shakes out, but I'm walking on eggshells the past year...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2012)

Wolverine97 said:


> It's definitely a strange scene 'round here lately. Our attorney general is a real motherfucker, and he has a serious hard on for medical marijuana. They were supposed to vote back in November to try and "clarify" the law by pushing the AG's agenda and basically making it illegal again, but luckily too many rep's saw it as political suicide and it hasn't hit the floor yet. We'll see how it all shakes out, but I'm walking on eggshells the past year...


i just wish i could be a caregiver... sadly felonies dont permit me to do so


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2012)

Ditty! said:


> Not sk, but if it was avail, yup, $30. No outlets anymore so mom and pops with no outlets floodin the market. All pest infested and uno care. But they dont hive a shit. Sad really


lol ditty for the love of love change ur fucking avitar... that shit is making me sick jo! lmao


----------



## theexpress (Feb 5, 2012)

been dead here lately...... thor was good with an update.... i know they growing quick in that dwc


----------



## theexpress (Feb 5, 2012)

thor what u vegging under??? what watts? those t5's?


----------



## poplars (Feb 5, 2012)

mine are getting ready to pop their first leaves  I"m stoked.


----------



## poplars (Feb 6, 2012)

farmers almanac long range forecast for my area:



> April and May will be cooler and drier than normal.Summer will be much warmer and slightly drier than normal. The hottest periods will occur in early and late July and early and mid-August.
> September and October will be warmer than normal, with above-normal rainfall in Washington and Oregon and near-normal rainfall



I reallllly like the sounds of this!!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2012)

poplars said:


> farmers almanac long range forecast for my area:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




winner winner chicken dinner!!!!! i hope the weather goes down like that.... maybe ill throw out a sativa or 2 now


----------



## poplars (Feb 6, 2012)

heres the one for your area bro



> The snowiest periods will be in mid-December, mid- and late January, mid-February, and mid-March.April and May will be cooler and drier than normal.
> Summer temperatures will be below normal, on average, with below-normal rainfall. The hottest periods will be in early to mid-June and early and mid-July.
> September and October will be cooler and rainier than normal.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2012)

lol pops got mad has hell when i told him i wanted to cross the sk with the tahoe x bubba... my man said something like this...

dude there are phenos of sk that are stronger than any weed I've ever had
I'm not willing to dilute that or agree with diluting that
under any circumstances

lol pops is a beast.... thats my guy...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 6, 2012)

Pops is a beast for sure.. I hear him on keeping it pure.. Especially if it's that kill.. But I do think crossing it to some next kill will be worth it.


----------



## poplars (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm sure ya'all will come to the same conclusion as me after you try it and all of it's crosses and find yourself going back to the pure stuff at the end of the day.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2012)

poplars said:


> I'm sure ya'all will come to the same conclusion as me after you try it and all of it's crosses and find yourself going back to the pure stuff at the end of the day.


this is possible to.... come on man lets start our own seed company.... you me and whyte... maybe a couple other guys around here too


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2012)

testimonials from a true stoner...... a wise man once said....

all i know is

this strain has been savin my nights for the past year and a half



moreso than any other strain has



and I've ran into a lot of fuckin chronic



that would leave most people fucked up



my tolerance is ridiculous



I swear I reek of weed



in my sweat



and shit



if there is such a thing as a tolerance tht would be off the scale



it would be mine


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2012)

i was gonna take a pic of this hash but camera wont fuckin work...


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 7, 2012)

theexpress said:


> this is possible to.... come on man lets start our own seed company.... you me and whyte... maybe a couple other guys around here too


it's fuckin easy once u get the legal stuff squared. Making strains is not rocket science, as sub says, if you cross dank with dank, your gonna get dank. lol just employ some good selection as well as private testing and it's a sure success.


theexpress said:


> testimonials from a true stoner...... a wise man once said....
> 
> all i know is
> 
> ...


haha second all that bro once u go concentrate u never go back cuz u aint gettin high nemore lol


theexpress said:


> i was gonna take a pic of this hash but camera wont fuckin work...


did I tell u how much of that hash I pulled? 44 lbs of ice and 2lbs of trim got me over a 18g of hash and 10+g of it a full fuckin melt blonde...in heaven right now...really wish u were in da glove bro! but I aint forgot bout that shit...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 7, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> it's fuckin easy once u get the legal stuff squared. Making strains is not rocket science, as sub says, if you cross dank with dank, your gonna get dank. lol just employ some good selection as well as private testing and it's a sure success.
> 
> haha second all that bro once u go concentrate u never go back cuz u aint gettin high nemore lol
> 
> did I tell u how much of that hash I pulled? 44 lbs of ice and 2lbs of trim got me over a 18g of hash and 10+g of it a full fuckin melt blonde...in heaven right now...really wish u were in da glove bro! but I aint forgot bout that shit...


how the fuck do you only get 18 grams of hash from 2 pounds of trim????? every 100 grams of good trim i get 8-10 grams of bubble.... and more then that when i use bud


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 7, 2012)

theexpress said:


> how the fuck do you only get 18 grams of hash from 2 pounds of trim????? every 100 grams of good trim i get 8-10 grams of bubble.... and more then that when i use bud


lol maybe I over estimated trim weight... it was in grocery bags...about 4 of them total.


----------



## poplars (Feb 7, 2012)

my sour kush starts!




also started 5 lush seeds, 5 shamrockspecial gnarly purp pheno x humboldt kush gnarly stoney pheno which I will name drop kick kush from here on. (I was very happy about this particular cross after I tried the bud from the mother plant ), 3 cheesequake, 3 tahoe og kush, and 4 white widow seeds(that ones for my mom  )


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 7, 2012)

I got no problem making beans and doing the damn thing.. Shit boys from the 600 club did it (breeders boutique)


----------



## poplars (Feb 7, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I got no problem making beans and doing the damn thing.. Shit boys from the 600 club did it (breeders boutique)


well you know I'm down to collaborate with you, I got the epic ass climate, you got the epic ass connects , lots of possibilities here.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 7, 2012)

I got the new Louie xiii og x Tahoe ,strawberry og and 818 headband to start a foundation


----------



## poplars (Feb 8, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I got the new Louie xiii og x Tahoe ,strawberry og and 818 headband to start a foundation


interesting, I'm sure the strength of this drop kick kush would be of interest in that cross for an extra stoney KICK. either way all these future strains are rather exciting.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 8, 2012)

After looking at two sites they have a new breeder named alien.. This guy hyped the shit out of his gear.. Selling a pack of fruity pebbles og which is a cross of Tahoe , alien and some other shit for 1000$.. Saying its rare one time release all this bullshit.. But 1000$ be fucking serious. I'm ready to start my own bean company fuck that!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 8, 2012)

soon as i get moved, ima pop mine might only grow sk and lush, i been gettin good reviews on lush as well, except for one person saying it's a little too indica. good luck to everybody who popped theirs already. gettin my mobility back in my hand and the pain wasn't really shit after a while. i have put my life in perspective though, its funny it took me bein the innocent bystander to realize. but i gotta make some changes. the oly problemn is i dont have time to change. anyway this is a high rant .. im testing my blue cheese lush, and i am overly satified this is def a blue cheese pheno, the kushy phenos get it next , im chopping the bc pheno after i out this blunt and the herb in the blunt is from a tester i took a week ago.i moked a blunt o' lush first(for compparison) then sparked the bc x lush and it cut right thru it or evened out the heavy body stone by giving my face a buzz, and my brain..we all know i dont type this much


----------



## poplars (Feb 8, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> soon as i get moved, ima pop mine might only grow sk and lush, i been gettin good reviews on lush as well, except for one person saying it's a little too indica. good luck to everybody who popped theirs already. gettin my mobility back in my hand and the pain wasn't really shit after a while. i have put my life in perspective though, its funny it took me bein the innocent bystander to realize. but i gotta make some changes. the oly problemn is i dont have time to change. anyway this is a high rant .. im testing my blue cheese lush, and i am overly satified this is def a blue cheese pheno, the kushy phenos get it next , im chopping the bc pheno after i out this blunt and the herb in the blunt is from a tester i took a week ago.i moked a blunt o' lush first(for compparison) then sparked the bc x lush and it cut right thru it or evened out the heavy body stone by giving my face a buzz, and my brain..we all know i dont type this much


good no such thing as too indica for me.


can't wait for you to try the bubba pheno of sk and see how it matches up buddy. you'll be very pleasantly surprised.


I realized myself that i didn't get the kushiest pheno of sour kush this year, so while it is stoney, it isn't as knock you out on your face as I had in a pheno last year.... but I'll live!! gonna be growin nothin but epic dank this year.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm hoping i get the most indica i love that feeling. i'm sure ill get a shot at it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 8, 2012)

And damn your a early bird! ...ain't it like 6am?


----------



## poplars (Feb 8, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> And damn your a early bird! ...ain't it like 6am?


yeah man I had a weird night of sleep last night so yeah. but shit man I used to wake up at 5am every day dunno why, maybe because I was goin to sleep at like 8 lol...that sour kush was so strong last year haha. I didn't get the truly KUSHY pheno like I got last year, I mean last year it had the most amazing sour piney smell and it had straight KUSH lookin buds...let me upload a pic to show you gus what to look for....


----------



## poplars (Feb 8, 2012)

in veg



that was the stoniest creeper pheno of sour kush I have had to date. a very sour skunky pine smell, mostly sour and piney, with a TOUCH of fruit...not very much though. its a very hard smell to describe, you will smell many smells similar to it, but no smells exactly like it.the high was a 15-20 min creeper, this particular pheno actually knocked a chick out literally with one zong rip... and it wasn't right after she took the rip either, it was 5 minutes after and she all of a sudden head dropped her boyfriend had to catch her hahaha..... epic shit and she was a daily blazer, not heavy like us, but still. this shit is nothin to fuck around with, no other pheno of sk will hit you like this one, and if you judge sk based on phenos other than this, you simply haven't judged sk. I didn't get this particular pheno this year, i got one that was more of a hybrid between this pheno and the diesel pheno, so I'm hoping for better luck this year, I'll likely germ even more seeds to assure I get this pheno this year, because THATS HOW GOOD IT IS!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 8, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> After looking at two sites they have a new breeder named alien.. This guy hyped the shit out of his gear.. Selling a pack of fruity pebbles og which is a cross of Tahoe , alien and some other shit for 1000$.. Saying its rare one time release all this bullshit.. But 1000$ be fucking serious. I'm ready to start my own bean company fuck that!!!


Shit you gotta get in where u fit in. if i had the bread and knew the right ppl id go at it, i already got a strain that i feel could survive. and its a strain not just a cross like most companies.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 8, 2012)

poplars said:


> in veg
> 
> 
> that was the stoniest creeper pheno of sour kush I have had to date. a very sour skunky pine smell, mostly sour and piney, with a TOUCH of fruit...not very much though. its a very hard smell to describe, you will smell many smells similar to it, but no smells exactly like it.
> ...


Well im hoping for this one. the grading curve for sk is already high to me because of chitown forcing it thru my retinas for years so i hope it meets my expectations which are always reasonable.


----------



## poplars (Feb 8, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Well im hoping for this one. the grading curve for sk is already high to me because of chitown forcing it thru my retinas for years so i hope it meets my expectations which are always reasonable.


yeah I really hope it meets your expectations as well. I honestly can't just say it's gonna blow you all away, I haven't tried everything surely, but I do know its probably one of the best afghani highs on earth within that strain.... its fucking amazing. like it goes beyond all other weed if you get the right pheno....


----------



## theexpress (Feb 8, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> lol maybe I over estimated trim weight... it was in grocery bags...about 4 of them total.


yeah for sure u did lol


----------



## theexpress (Feb 8, 2012)

poplars said:


> in veg
> 
> 
> 
> that was the stoniest creeper pheno of sour kush I have had to date. a very sour skunky pine smell, mostly sour and piney, with a TOUCH of fruit...not very much though. its a very hard smell to describe, you will smell many smells similar to it, but no smells exactly like it.the high was a 15-20 min creeper, this particular pheno actually knocked a chick out literally with one zong rip... and it wasn't right after she took the rip either, it was 5 minutes after and she all of a sudden head dropped her boyfriend had to catch her hahaha..... epic shit and she was a daily blazer, not heavy like us, but still. this shit is nothin to fuck around with, no other pheno of sk will hit you like this one, and if you judge sk based on phenos other than this, you simply haven't judged sk. I didn't get this particular pheno this year, i got one that was more of a hybrid between this pheno and the diesel pheno, so I'm hoping for better luck this year, I'll likely germ even more seeds to assure I get this pheno this year, because THATS HOW GOOD IT IS!!!


i beleave that is the pheno that you refer to has the "green bubba pheno"


----------



## theexpress (Feb 8, 2012)

poplars said:


> yeah I really hope it meets your expectations as well. I honestly can't just say it's gonna blow you all away, I haven't tried everything surely, but I do know its probably one of the best afghani highs on earth within that strain.... its fucking amazing. like it goes beyond all other weed if you get the right pheno....


everyone is gonna honer any female from the sk... but that one pheno aint to be fucked with


----------



## theexpress (Feb 8, 2012)

and pops i ca guarantee whoever gets that one particuler pheno of sk will be blown da fuck away


----------



## poplars (Feb 8, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i beleave that is the pheno that you refer to has the "green bubba pheno"


yep it was. only because the two other phenos I got were purple. but this year all the phenos I got were green. so I just call it that super killer creeper bubba pheno now 



theexpress said:


> and pops i ca guarantee whoever gets that one particuler pheno of sk will be blown da fuck away


that aint no joke... I cant wait to see that happen. growing weeds like this truly is a faith thing, because if you're stuck with the same bud of one pheno for a while it makes you think that's all that weed can be, when there's almost CERTAINLY a whole lot more to that weed than it's letting on....


----------



## poplars (Feb 9, 2012)

so my lil sk sprouts, most of em have much fatter leaves for their first leaf


----------



## poplars (Feb 10, 2012)

just announcing one of my new prized strains, that I will be calling Desert Valley Kush.

the seeds initially started from my hippie buddy coming from humboldt county, he had 2 types of original kush type strains from humboldt county, one was more sweet musky gnarly, and the other was skunky gnarly and very purple, both very stoney. a male from the skunky gnarly pheno pollinated his whole crop very lightly one year. 

the resulting seeds made the strains shamrock special and humboldt kush. I then took a humboldt kush male, and crossed it with a shamrock special purp (the plant below) which resulted in this strain, desert valley kush.

it is a second generation climatized afghan from 2 different kush clones and seeds from humboldt county. they are both gnarly and skunky, one of them is very very purple, which you will see in the pics below.

the bud below came from a 10 foot tall plant that yeilded about 2.8 lbs (a friends grow.) I had the opprotunity to do the pollination and thus cause this accidental pollination in the previous year to turn into something truly amazing.

the high is truly stoney as fuck, almost as stoney as sour kush. I would definitely smoke it to go to sleep at night or kill hardcore pain, and I usually wouldn't expect such a tall high yeilding plant to be like this, but it is what it is. 

anyways I'm pretty proud to announce this strain and I'll be working on it for atleast 2 more years before I distribute seeds, I may give out a few to a couple of people who I obviously owe the gratitude, but the rest will have to wait for this to become a bit more refined .



the bud ground up(it still looks purple!!!!!)


announcing it in thisi thread because I don't want hella people buggin me for seeds, I only have enough to keep it pure this year


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 10, 2012)

You are truly on deck this year lil' buddy. How did the lush seedlings look? long n skinny or short n fat? i know it'll do great in the sun. and every pheno of the f3 is worth having. 
i cant wait to have my garden filled with sk, lush f4's, and this Master Kush x Bubba Kush i got in the same tent.

good luck for the future. here's a young lush just to add to the porn of the thread.


----------



## poplars (Feb 10, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> You are truly on deck this year lil' buddy. How did the lush seedlings look? long n skinny or short n fat?


so far all I can tell you is that they all germed with nice taps and they are planted in happy frog soil and I'm waiting for em to pop up


----------



## poplars (Feb 10, 2012)

damn that lush looks chron! I'm gonna be happy to grow that out 

gonna be goign on a hike hella soon so I wont be postin till later today but I'll prolly post a couple pics.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 10, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> You are truly on deck this year lil' buddy. How did the lush seedlings look? long n skinny or short n fat? i know it'll do great in the sun. and every pheno of the f3 is worth having.
> i cant wait to have my garden filled with sk, lush f4's, and this Master Kush x Bubba Kush i got in the same tent.
> 
> good luck for the future. here's a young lush just to add to the porn of the thread.


My bk x j ceaser is starting to purple up abut on the buds. Shuts is looking sexy and temps staying at 78-82 so I know it's genetics that got it purpling.. Smells so dank.. Whoever got these crosses I made are gonna love it for sure... When I get time and space I will be crackin 10 to find another fire pheno and a male to get f2s


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 10, 2012)

i've still got black rose i think. if you need a real push in a purple direction. these buds are black and it breed true purple. solid yield ok smoke


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm trying a couple purple strains now.. I don know if I'll find purple but the strains were tested 25% thc(grapestomper)


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2012)

everybody is gonna snapp off this year huh...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 10, 2012)

Yep sure seems that way.. I got 4 Buddha og up from coco now some of these will be a mommies and hopefully I get that Louie xiii og pheno to make a mommy and yeah this year is gonna be great


----------



## Wolverine97 (Feb 10, 2012)

I like what I'm seeing guys. Good shit pops.


----------



## poplars (Feb 10, 2012)

yep it does look like shit's gonna snap off this year...lots of talent and prime genetics coming together at the right time.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 10, 2012)

Just in today some double dipped sour banana and ultimate moondawgs from elite genetics.. These are originals from before he got knocked... Not no f2s or anything else. I got some qleaner x deep bubba,drizzlella and another strain from dynasty. So yeah these strains gotta get grown out and worked


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 10, 2012)

Glad I got friends here that love this as much as I do because i need help

@ trouble- you grew the ddsb right? Any tips for me?


----------



## poplars (Feb 10, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Glad I got friends here that love this as much as I do because i need help
> 
> @ trouble- you grew the ddsb right? Any tips for me?


yep we all gotta work together to make this great!


----------



## Wolverine97 (Feb 10, 2012)

Just had a couple of my strains lab tested. My Casey Jones came back as the highest thc% of any submission from my city... I don't want to give the #'s, as it's on display and anyone who frequents the club I'm affiliated with could pin me down pretty easily. Anyway, I thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm gonna pop these double dipped sour banana since its lost and hope for a fire female and a good male to make beans from.. I also got 1 banana og x sour bubble I'll be popping with it just in case I need to have it for pollen or a female to get hit with pollen to keep this banana line going.

I got some more elite genetics that I'll be popping soon but these are what I originally wanted from elite before he gr busted so I hope I get a fire girl. I'm also ordering from sannies to get the herijuana and ko kush.. The herijuana that I got never gErmed which pussed me off this time in going direct with the breeder.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 11, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I'm gonna pop these double dipped sour banana since its lost and hope for a fire female and a good male to make beans from.. I also got 1 banana og x sour bubble I'll be popping with it just in case I need to have it for pollen or a female to get hit with pollen to keep this banana line going.
> 
> I got some more elite genetics that I'll be popping soon but these are what I originally wanted from elite before he gr busted so I hope I get a fire girl. I'm also ordering from sannies to get the herijuana and ko kush.. The herijuana that I got never gErmed which pussed me off this time in going direct with the breeder.


Lemme get summa dat ddsb j/p  uknow thats my grail bitch right ther. g'luck with em. for the smell specifically of one pheno i had. lovely and they stretch like crazy. the clsest smell ive had is my f3 lush male i used for f4's(the male with the trich's)

And i got some black rose x bog's sour bubble (black sour bubble). like i said i got alot of pretty potent purple n pinks.


----------



## poplars (Feb 11, 2012)

you know what, fuck subcool. he's an arrogant ass prick who only cares about lab percentages and winning cups.


this is what I get for trying to talk freely in a channel in which that egomaniac resides. good fucking riddance... I may just THROW OUT my cheesequake seeds so I can officially say I"m not growing any TGA GARBAGE!!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 11, 2012)

poplars said:


> you know what, fuck subcool. he's an arrogant ass prick who only cares about lab percentages and winning cups.
> 
> 
> this is what I get for trying to talk freely in a channel in which that egomaniac resides. good fucking riddance... I may just THROW OUT my cheesequake seeds so I can officially say I"m not growing any TGA GARBAGE!!!!


Thats how I felt when I asked him how is his plushberry a kush when there is no kush in it?

His reply because I said its a kush who r u? Then deleted the thread after that I said he won't get my money.


----------



## poplars (Feb 11, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Thats how I felt when I asked him how is his plushberry a kush when there is no kush in it?
> 
> His reply because I said its a kush who r u? Then deleted the thread after that I said he won't get my money.


so this basically started with me talking about golden tiger, this strain I'm interested in because of it's true psychedelic sativa characteristics.

he blatantly says he'd put it up against his jtr or vortex or some shit in a lab any day.

then I proceed to say that lab percentages don't really define a truly psychedelic sativa.


then everyone who previously knew of me from other channels in that channel proceeded tos ay 'oh pops knows more about something than sub lol' and then sub proceeded to get all ego maniac on me.

all I know is I'm pretty shocked and I"m not sure I even want to be growing these 3 cheesequake I have......


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 11, 2012)

Well the bird should be landing today


----------



## poplars (Feb 11, 2012)

orly, I'll have to take a look!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 11, 2012)

Yeah should be.. 

Quick vent --- if u hating unfucking sub.. Nobody is forcing you to look at this you can easily unsub it's only one quick click.. Unless you just love to hate well then walk on lmao!! People are too fucking funny!


----------



## poplars (Feb 11, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah should be..
> 
> Quick vent --- if u hating unfucking sub.. Nobody is forcing you to look at this you can easily unsub it's only one quick click.. Unless you just love to hate well then walk on lmao!! People are too fucking funny!


yep straight up. haters don't need to be hanging out here. we don't care about what you have to say.

I pretty much am annoyed deeply, I was just trying to have an unbiased discussion about potent landrace sativas, then sub gets all egotistical about his strains outtesting them in a lab... then everyone who knew me previously in that channel starts blurting out shit like 'ohh pops is at it again" 

it's like, I can't even talk to anyone on chat anymore, because other fucktards gain a perspective of me and refuse to change it. I'm fuckin tired....


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 11, 2012)

poplars said:


> yep straight up. haters don't need to be hanging out here. we don't care about what you have to say.
> 
> I pretty much am annoyed deeply, I was just trying to have an unbiased discussion about potent landrace sativas, then sub gets all egotistical about his strains outtesting them in a lab... then everyone who knew me previously in that channel starts blurting out shit like 'ohh pops is at it again"
> 
> it's like, I can't even talk to anyone on chat anymore, because other fucktards gain a perspective of me and refuse to change it. I'm fuckin tired....


The vain of a persistent online identity. I know what you mean tho, just because a strain tests higher for a FEW cannabinoids doesn't make it a stronger strain. They are really only looking for THCA, THC, CBD, and CBN... that's only 4 out of 60+ cannibinoids. And the cannabinoid content surly tells you nothing about how 'trippy/spacey' the high is.

Sad when egos get in the way, from what I've seen of sub he's a pretty cool guy (as breeders go). Apparently he doesn't take criticism too well... he should it's how we all learn. Sadly the seed biz is 95% marketing and 5% about having good genetics.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 11, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> The vain of a persistent online identity. I know what you mean tho, just because a strain tests higher for a FEW cannabinoids doesn't make it a stronger strain. They are really only looking for THCA, THC, CBD, and CBN... that's only 4 out of 60+ cannibinoids. And the cannabinoid content surly tells you nothing about how 'trippy/spacey' the high is.
> 
> Sad when egos get in the way, from what I've seen of sub he's a pretty cool guy (as breeders go). Apparently he doesn't take criticism too well... he should it's how we all learn. Sadly the seed biz is 95% marketing and 5% about having good genetics.


its all love i know how to get money on my own


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 11, 2012)

theexpress said:


> its all love i know how to get money on my own


maybe someday these bullshit laws can be repealed then we can all get money


----------



## theexpress (Feb 11, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> maybe someday these bullshit laws can be repealed then we can all get money



lol just dont make more then me or ill be to see ya lol


----------



## poplars (Feb 11, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> The vain of a persistent online identity. I know what you mean tho, just because a strain tests higher for a FEW cannabinoids doesn't make it a stronger strain. They are really only looking for THCA, THC, CBD, and CBN... that's only 4 out of 60+ cannibinoids. And the cannabinoid content surly tells you nothing about how 'trippy/spacey' the high is.
> 
> Sad when egos get in the way, from what I've seen of sub he's a pretty cool guy (as breeders go). Apparently he doesn't take criticism too well... he should it's how we all learn. Sadly the seed biz is 95% marketing and 5% about having good genetics.


my point exactly. but before I could convey this point I was basically silenced by the majority of the people in the room who had preconceptions of me being a know it all, correct everyone, always right type person, when I'm just trying to have an intelligent unbiased discussion without the bullshit sensitive ego crap to worry about.


----------



## poplars (Feb 11, 2012)

so here's my lil setup for starting seeds. the 2 big planters towards the back are for my buddy, the rest in front are for me. the little orange potted ones are sour kushes.


and closeups of the sk


----------



## theexpress (Feb 11, 2012)

they so purdy popz....


----------



## theexpress (Feb 11, 2012)

lol man states broke.... looks like im not getting a state income tax this year :[


----------



## poplars (Feb 11, 2012)

oh wow that fuckin sucks ass bro . . . . .better take a toke...


----------



## poplars (Feb 12, 2012)

im up early fuckin a


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 12, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol man states broke.... looks like im not getting a state income tax this year :[


Man wtf kinsa shyt. out here in NC they took like 75% of my lady's state. in sc around tax time she was bankin. Glad im tax free.

better claim somebody young'n.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 12, 2012)

Same thing here. The only problem is the state check will take up to2 weeks longer to recieve..

But chi if they taxed you then you are getting a state check bro


----------



## theexpress (Feb 12, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Man wtf kinsa shyt. out here in NC they took like 75% of my lady's state. in sc around tax time she was bankin. Glad im tax free.
> 
> better claim somebody young'n.


let me claim u has my son!!! lol


----------



## theexpress (Feb 12, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Same thing here. The only problem is the state check will take up to2 weeks longer to recieve..
> 
> But chi if they taxed you then you are getting a state check bro


shit they better i spent a dub doing my shit on turbotax.. fuck them vics... ITS MY MONEY AND I WANT IT NOW!!! lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 12, 2012)

Sound like the commercial


----------



## Dolci (Feb 12, 2012)

Some of the best food in the world is in Chi.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Feb 12, 2012)

Dolci said:


> Some of the best food in the world is in Chi.


Two words: ITALIAN BEEF


----------



## theexpress (Feb 12, 2012)

Dolci said:


> Some of the best food in the world is in Chi.


niggas be sleep on that young italian beef sammich!!! al's nigga best in da world


----------



## theexpress (Feb 12, 2012)

Wolverine97 said:


> Two words: ITALIAN BEEF



another 2 words... lou malnatis!!!


----------



## Wolverine97 (Feb 12, 2012)

theexpress said:


> another 2 words... lou malnatis!!!


Never been...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 13, 2012)

ur missing out then bro


----------



## poplars (Feb 13, 2012)

bunch more seeds poppin outta the dirt. I'm stoked.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Feb 13, 2012)

Leaving for Jamaica tonight! w00t


----------



## poplars (Feb 13, 2012)

Wolverine97 said:


> Leaving for Jamaica tonight! w00t


send back some seeds ehhh


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 13, 2012)

Lol^^^^^^^

Yo pops and chi let me know what's up surprised it didn't happen yet.


----------



## poplars (Feb 13, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lol^^^^^^^
> 
> Yo pops and chi let me know what's up surprised it didn't happen yet.


well it was the weekend so we'll see today buddy.


good timing btw, I can get them germed out pretty quickly.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Feb 13, 2012)

poplars said:


> send back some seeds ehhh


You got that right.


----------



## poplars (Feb 13, 2012)

so tryna. one of your lushes popped out with 3 cotyledons, triploid perhaps? ever seen this before?


----------



## theexpress (Feb 13, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lol^^^^^^^
> 
> Yo pops and chi let me know what's up surprised it didn't happen yet.


im all good around here... thank you very very very much.. but on a very sad note i lost a good friend of the family to pancriatic cancer... fucking sux


----------



## poplars (Feb 13, 2012)

theexpress said:


> im all good around here... thank you very very very much.. but on a very sad note i lost a good friend of the family to pancriatic cancer... fucking sux


ssorry bro i'll smoke a bowl in tribute.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 13, 2012)

theexpress said:


> im all good around here... thank you very very very much.. but on a very sad note i lost a good friend of the family to pancriatic cancer... fucking sux


Damn sad to hear.. 
Glad u good and my condolences.


----------



## poplars (Feb 13, 2012)

lil update

more seeds poppin up




sk closeups




I'm gonna wait until they get atleast to the 5th or 6th node before I start judging phenotypes. some got fatter leaves than others this early, but those aren't truly indicators until you see the whole big picture


----------



## theexpress (Feb 14, 2012)

good morning all


----------



## poplars (Feb 14, 2012)

mornin.......................


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 14, 2012)

What's good peoples!


----------



## poplars (Feb 14, 2012)

meh just my plants are good. me on the other hand, I'm just gettin by.


----------



## poplars (Feb 14, 2012)

got those seeds safely and am germin 6 or 7 of em.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 14, 2012)

Glad to hear that. Can't wait to see how they do under the California sun


----------



## theexpress (Feb 14, 2012)

we burried hommie today.... r.i.p. buddy.... its always sad has hell when a man with a good heart passes before his time... we will miss you!!!


----------



## poplars (Feb 14, 2012)

theexpress said:


> we burried hommie today.... r.i.p. buddy.... its always sad has hell when a man with a good heart passes before his time... we will miss you!!!


his spirit will go on to pass on more good bro. glad you payed your respects, sorry for your loss.


----------



## poplars (Feb 14, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Glad to hear that. Can't wait to see how they do under the California sun



hell yeah bro can you give me a lil background on that pre98 bubba kush and is this a F1? and was the tahoe the female?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 14, 2012)

Tahoe was the male. I got a Tahoe male from a reg pack this one stood out the most out of the 3 I had because it smelled very skunky funky and the sacs had frost which made me use it
, pre 98 bubba is a knockout 100 percent indica that flowers in 8 weeks leave it to 9 and your ass will be glued whereever to whatever. The pre 98 is also the mother to the sour kush well not from the same breeders but same genetics.
Yes this is a f1.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 14, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Tahoe was the male. I got a Tahoe male from a reg pack this one stood out the most out of the 3 I had because it smelled very skunky funky and the sacs had frost which made me use it
> , pre 98 bubba is a knockout 100 percent indica that flowers in 8 weeks leave it to 9 and your ass will be glued whereever to whatever. The pre 98 is also the mother to the sour kush well not from the same breeders but same genetics.
> Yes this is a f1.


its that heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeat


----------



## poplars (Feb 14, 2012)

sweet that sounds epic as fuck I'm stoked. thanks for the detailed info I'm gonna paste that shit in a folder.


----------



## poplars (Feb 14, 2012)

got any flowered out or dry pics of that pre98 bubba??


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm on my phone now but you can check my indoor kush thread like 20-30 pages back lol.. But when I get on my comp I'll post some for you.


----------



## poplars (Feb 14, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I'm on my phone now but you can check my indoor kush thread like 20-30 pages back lol.. But when I get on my comp I'll post some for you.


k I'll try to look but if I can't find any I'll definitely wait for you to post up.


----------



## poplars (Feb 14, 2012)

this cross seems like it has the potential to be as strong as sour kush if crossed correctly in the future. I have yet to try a strain as strong as chitowns sour kush but hey I'm keeping my mind open and I"ll let you guys know if I run into anything as strong or stronger.


----------



## poplars (Feb 15, 2012)

pic update today:
sour kush:

plants:

starts for my buddy:

my starts
white widow, lush, desert valley kush, tahoe og, cheesequake, then sour kushes on the side.


----------



## poplars (Feb 15, 2012)

sorry about the pic links going to the photobucket site instead of the pics themseleves, I got lazy. maybe I"ll edit it tomorrow mornin


----------



## NONHater (Feb 16, 2012)

Whats good guys, pops I like the line up! 

Was wondering if you knew anything bout that Cataract Kush?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 16, 2012)

Cataract kush is some good indica bud.. Grows short but is very strong.. Like la con which is in the cross


----------



## NONHater (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks wbw, ya my boy tossed me a few seeds said they were a mix of two starins though both LA Con qualities, the other strain of the two is Confidential Cheese. Popped a few for my outdoor grow.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 16, 2012)

You are in for some dank bro!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 16, 2012)

maaaaaaaaaaaaan michigan keeps popin g into my head more and more last few days...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 16, 2012)

@ pops here is some shots of the pre 98 bubba used to make the beans .. Pure coffee dank.. Smoke this when you are just willing to say fuck it lol because it will rock you to sleep....


----------



## theexpress (Feb 16, 2012)

that there bubba looks amazing at whyte...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 16, 2012)

man that description jus gives me a chubby Whyte ... what was yur X out?


----------



## theexpress (Feb 16, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> man that description jus gives me a chubby Whyte ... what was yur X out?



lol... aint u from michigan?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 16, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> man that description jus gives me a chubby Whyte ... what was yur X out?


Lol.. I got bubba x Julius ceaser and bubba x Tahoe og.. Trust me with this mom and the males used its going to be fire..


theexpress said:


> that there bubba looks amazing at whyte...


That bubba is what made me fall in love with it.. Everybody that tried this bubba loves it.. I know crossing it to the Tahoe will only make it better.


----------



## poplars (Feb 16, 2012)

yeah I'll prolly smoke that cross in the late afternoon, and in the evening mixed with sk, but probably not early in the day unless I'm just havin one of those days. 

honestly my heads spinnin with all the new strains I got goin. I'm gonna have to wait to make my judgements until after the next harvest when I'm actually sampling these smokes.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 16, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lol.. I got bubba x Julius ceaser and bubba x Tahoe og.. Trust me with this mom and the males used its going to be fire..
> 
> That bubba is what made me fall in love with it.. Everybody that tried this bubba loves it.. I know crossing it to the Tahoe will only make it better.



dalllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 16, 2012)

i just cooked up the most potent cannabutter i ever made in my life... half a stick of butter plus 3.7 grams of bubble hash.... my whole tip smells like hash now.. lol i cooked it for close to 35 min. in a ghetto made double boiler... ima be tore up tommorow


----------



## poplars (Feb 16, 2012)

dude fuck yeah. ghetto double boiler for the win!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 16, 2012)

poplars said:


> dude fuck yeah. ghetto double boiler for the win!


its efficent... a big frying pan with a lil water, with a pyrex glass plate that u would u know leave left overs in and shit to microwave later... its does work son


----------



## poplars (Feb 16, 2012)

theexpress said:


> its efficent... a big frying pan with a lil water, with a pyrex glass plate that u would u know leave left overs in and shit to microwave later... its does work son


yep ,you got that shit down. I just try to find some way to suspend the glass /in/ the water but not touching any of the metal. because if it touches the metal it spoils the double boiling process somewaht.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 17, 2012)

it kinda floats on water.... may touch a lil but fuckit doe.. does the trick


----------



## poplars (Feb 17, 2012)

yep prolly better than most people make it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 17, 2012)

i use a slow cooker. but i only done it once. chi got me wantin to do it now. but i want hash.. idk, can i use margerine instead of butter?


----------



## poplars (Feb 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;-cgY9pQeyp4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cgY9pQeyp4[/video]


good music.


----------



## poplars (Feb 17, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i use a slow cooker. but i only done it once. chi got me wantin to do it now. but i want hash.. idk, can i use margerine instead of butter?



I've read you can indeed use margarine, but I have no personal experience with it's success.


----------



## poplars (Feb 17, 2012)

tools of the trade:




have had that zong for over 3 years yo. the ash catcher and the bowl are new as of this year and last year, same with the glass on glass diffuser, but the original zong is actually made out of the real equipment used to make zongs.

apparently it's a 25 thousand dollar scientific piece of equipment that PULLS and PUSHES the glass at the same time to create VERY strong bends. as a result each bend in this zong is actually STRONGER than any part of the zong..... I've accidentally clanked it against glass, metal, porcelain, all sorts of shit, ,, the shape of it helps it stay in my lap without faling too..

thought I'd share what gets me high every fuckin day... the pipe in the background I use at night when I need to slow down for my lungs before I go to bed 

the hemp wick on the table is humboldt traders hemp wick, fine flame


----------



## theexpress (Feb 17, 2012)

poplars said:


> yep prolly better than most people make it.


nothing says lovin like hash in da oven


----------



## theexpress (Feb 17, 2012)

poplars said:


> I've read you can indeed use margarine, but I have no personal experience with it's success.


i would use sweet butter... but thats just me


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 17, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol... aint u from michigan?


 yeah from the greater detroit area  theres nothing great about it tho LOL


----------



## theexpress (Feb 17, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> yeah from the greater detroit area  theres nothing great about it tho LOL



yeah i hear detroit is fucked.... no money.... half the schools closed... no jobs..... chicago still hangin in there....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 17, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yeah i hear detroit is fucked.... no money.... half the schools closed... no jobs..... chicago still hangin in there....


yeah man its sad around here... no fuckin jobs ... smiles aint even free nomore lol


----------



## theexpress (Feb 17, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> yeah man its sad around here... no fuckin jobs ... smiles aint even free nomore lol


damn... how the fuck do people survive?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 17, 2012)

theexpress said:


> damn... how the fuck do people survive?


same way as before... jus gettin by at best in most cases. there is no hope for tha D...thats what happens when your entire economy is based on the auto industry... the popuplation is about 1/3 of what it used to be in the city now...most people moved away or up north more...N Mi is still the bomb!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 17, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> same way as before... jus gettin by at best in most cases. there is no hope for tha D...thats what happens when your entire economy is based on the auto industry... the popuplation is about 1/3 of what it used to be in the city now...most people moved away or up north more...N Mi is still the bomb!



you talking about the u.p.? how is it up there? there jobs? police strict? i saw there rent is cheap has hell...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 17, 2012)

theexpress said:


> you talking about the u.p.? how is it up there? there jobs? police strict? i saw there rent is cheap has hell...


 i never been to the UP tbh.... thats pretty far north, im talkin like an hour or so away from the city . furthest north i been was jus past gaylord.... pretty nice land up there to.

last tiem iwas in Chitown was a nitemare..had to deliver a tool to OHare .... jeeeezuz H that place is fuckin mental lol .. pretty sweet city tho


----------



## theexpress (Feb 17, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i never been to the UP tbh.... thats pretty far north, im talkin like an hour or so away from the city . furthest north i been was jus past gaylord.... pretty nice land up there to.
> 
> last tiem iwas in Chitown was a nitemare..had to deliver a tool to OHare .... jeeeezuz H that place is fuckin mental lol .. pretty sweet city tho


yeah chicago is a big ass city.... with millions of people... most of them are fucked up... highest gang membership per capita in tbhe world... more then l.a. more murders then l.a. and new york... they got bullitproof police cameras all ver and it aint stopping shit... people still getting shot in front the cameras.. drugs are still being sold in the open air in forn the cameras... welcome to chicago... a truely gangsta city... truth is ive seen it worse.. in the early 90's we were getting over 900 murders a year... thats about the time the crack shit hit our city... it hit us late cuzz the gangs kept it out of chicago because at the time the powder heroin and powder cocaine was more lucrative... tell me why we have the strikest gun laws in the nation but our nation leads the country in gun violence? lol crook county baby!!!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 17, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yeah chicago is a big ass city.... with millions of people... most of them are fucked up... highest gang membership per capita in tbhe world... more then l.a. more murders then l.a. and new york... they got bullitproof police cameras all ver and it aint stopping shit... people still getting shot in front the cameras.. drugs are still being sold in the open air in forn the cameras... welcome to chicago... a truely gangsta city... truth is ive seen it worse.. in the early 90's we were getting over 900 murders a year... thats about the time the crack shit hit our city... it hit us late cuzz the gangs kept it out of chicago because at the time the powder heroin and powder cocaine was more lucrative... tell me why we have the strikest gun laws in the nation but our nation leads the country in gun violence? lol crook county baby!!!


lol our last 3 govners all in the joint!!! and thats why mayor daley backed down cuzz the feds were watching him for years and they got too close... we know wtf u doing daley with your ohare bullshit... big time constructions companies paying you big time bux for you to give them the contract.. we been mobbed up like this since the beginning... since the city was established


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 17, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yeah chicago is a big ass city.... with millions of people... most of them are fucked up... highest gang membership per capita in tbhe world... more then l.a. more murders then l.a. and new york... they got bullitproof police cameras all ver and it aint stopping shit... people still getting shot in front the cameras.. drugs are still being sold in the open air in forn the cameras... welcome to chicago... a truely gangsta city... truth is ive seen it worse.. in the early 90's we were getting over 900 murders a year... thats about the time the crack shit hit our city... it hit us late cuzz the gangs kept it out of chicago because at the time the powder heroin and powder cocaine was more lucrative... tell me why we have the strikest gun laws in the nation but our nation leads the country in gun violence? lol crook county baby!!!


fuck yeah man, i felt defensive the whole trip...gotta keep on yur toes in that mofo lol Chitowns always been gangsta city , i know it was close to the D in murders for while back then , diff sorta gangs then the D tho ... most of the gangs there are low level thugs tryin to make it big and a few heavys but not like it was in the 80s and 90s. Id say Chicago is more dangerous now than Detroit is. Crack hit early in the D cuz the car plantts went thru a bad time , so smack and coke became a paycheck for most folks...then crack was king.

I found this docu by accident the other day ont he tube....i watched it and it was actually pretty good, they go into the deep history of detroit and how it got so fucked up...its a low budget docu done by locals but its pretty decent if yur into history and crime shit ... i remember when kids were gettin smoked for Starter and Max Julien jackets lol
[video=youtube;XoHJDW85Q60]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XoHJDW85Q60[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 17, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> fuck yeah man, i felt defensive the whole trip...gotta keep on yur toes in that mofo lol Chitowns always been gangsta city , i know it was close to the D in murders for while back then , diff sorta gangs then the D tho ... most of the gangs there are low level thugs tryin to make it big and a few heavys but not like it was in the 80s and 90s. Id say Chicago is more dangerous now than Detroit is. Crack hit early in the D cuz the car plantts went thru a bad time , so smack and coke became a paycheck for most folks...then crack was king.
> 
> I found this docu by accident the other day ont he tube....i watched it and it was actually pretty good, they go into the deep history of detroit and how it got so fucked up...its a low budget docu done by locals but its pretty decent if yur into history and crime shit ... i remember when kids were gettin smoked for Starter and Max Julien jackets lol
> [video=youtube;XoHJDW85Q60]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XoHJDW85Q60[/video]


i know some people in the mitten doing big thangs.... i mean big thangs... sooo easy to get canadian kush into michigan and move it to chicago new york, philly... big thangs... big bizzness on heron in the d too.. but the amount of medical marijuana michigan is growing is nothing to the amount of canadiaN warehouse grown kush that moves threw your state... and most of it comes here to the chi first.. to be rerouted


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 17, 2012)

yeah alota the shit floatin aroudn the D is usualy not local,heri usually comes from NY , that was the biggest money maker for years until the rock came around , chitown and the d have always been hand n hand since the 20s and shit , started with booze runnin adn never stoped


----------



## poplars (Feb 17, 2012)

k ima change notes, here's some seedlings!!

sour kushes, just replanted into 4 inch cell pots

the rest of the seedlings for my hippie buddy






forgot to take a pic of the rest of the seedlings that I'm growing for myself, I'll take some pics later.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 17, 2012)

So whats good with the homie Howak?


----------



## theexpress (Feb 17, 2012)

[QUOTE="SICC";7136468]So whats good with the homie Howak?[/QUOTE]


havent seen him around in along tome... what u been on cuzz?


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 17, 2012)

Same shit different day my nigga.

Been a minute since i posted. You know i gotta see how my niggas' doin', its good to see yall still postin n shit, i been MIA for a while haha.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 17, 2012)

[QUOTE="SICC";7136488]Same shit different day my nigga.

Been a minute since i posted. You know i gotta see how my niggas' doin', its good to see yall still postin n shit, i been MIA for a while haha.[/QUOTE]

yeah u missed alot fdd got popped off by the feds... looking at a 40 ball


----------



## theexpress (Feb 17, 2012)

for all those indoor growers in medical marijuana states who comes to check up on your plant count and how often does this happen?


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 17, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yeah u missed alot fdd got popped off by the feds... looking at a 40 ball


Fa real? Damn, thats some fuc'd up shit. 

Seems like everyone is getting caught up these days, i been trying to lay low myself.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 17, 2012)

[QUOTE="SICC";7136519]Fa real? Damn, thats some fuc'd up shit. 

Seems like everyone is getting caught up these days, i been trying to lay low myself.[/QUOTE]

yea me to.. i even have a full time job that i hate lol...


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 18, 2012)

theexpress said:


> for all those indoor growers in medical marijuana states who comes to check up on your plant count and how often does this happen?


no one 'comes to check' on schedule or anything. If they kick in your door, and your over your count... all your cards are worthless and your sitting on everything hot as fuck...same with having too much dry weight.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 18, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> no one 'comes to check' on schedule or anything. If they kick in your door, and your over your count... all your cards are worthless and your sitting on everything hot as fuck...same with having too much dry weight.


so my best bet is moving to a rural area with neighbors spread out and living quietly?


----------



## poplars (Feb 18, 2012)

theexpress said:


> so my best bet is moving to a rural area with neighbors spread out and living quietly?


what'd I tell ya.


----------



## poplars (Feb 18, 2012)

ed rosenthals superbud from clone grown outdoors organically by me last year:




and my new zippo:


----------



## poplars (Feb 18, 2012)

oh and for anyone wondering, the zippo came like that because I ordered street chrome, wanted one that was already scratched up for taking on hikes and shit.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 18, 2012)

poplars said:


> oh and for anyone wondering, the zippo came like that because I ordered street chrome, wanted one that was already scratched up for taking on hikes and shit.


ive got the same zippo. dont even use it (love bic too much) woulda sent you mine.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 18, 2012)

kief content to the side... look at this airey bud.. you can see what them sativas dont do it for a playa...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 18, 2012)

theexpress said:


> so my best bet is moving to a rural area with neighbors spread out and living quietly?


lol..... i wish cali was next door to me....


----------



## theexpress (Feb 18, 2012)

check this sativa out pops... some phenos bloom for 20 weeks it says... http://www.marijuana-seeds-canada.com/products/ace-purple-haze-x-thai


----------



## poplars (Feb 18, 2012)

it really isn't airy by my definition. it just isn't rock solid hard either. good shit if mixed correctly with the right indicas.


----------



## poplars (Feb 18, 2012)

theexpress said:


> check this sativa out pops... some phenos bloom for 20 weeks it says... http://www.marijuana-seeds-canada.com/products/ace-purple-haze-x-thai


looks cool but I'm not gonna buy any seeds myself


----------



## theexpress (Feb 18, 2012)

poplars said:


> looks cool but I'm not gonna buy any seeds myself



just had u in mind hommie


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 18, 2012)

poplars said:


> ed rosenthals superbud from clone grown outdoors organically by me last year:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome ligher, I like the bowl I peep in the background of pic 2 also. Looks tight, is it primarily red?


theexpress said:


> lol..... i wish cali was next door to me....


Michigan is bro, everything is good here except u can't use the great outdoors...but face it michigan season aint the best anyways so maybe it's for the better. and bugs and wildlife would piss me off fuckin with my plants.


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 18, 2012)

Also chi u mentioned u cant get a caregivers card but I think the patient card is still up for grabs. I guess that maxes you out at 12 plants tho which is a lil shabby. Grow some fuckin DWC monsters and flower each plant under a 1kw. Do 6 veg 6 flower and stagger your plants so u havest like every 1-2 weeks. With 6x1ks you could easily pull down 6 lbs in a inefficient setup and up to 10 in an efficient one with adequate space.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 18, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> Also chi u mentioned u cant get a caregivers card but I think the patient card is still up for grabs. I guess that maxes you out at 12 plants tho which is a lil shabby. Grow some fuckin DWC monsters and flower each plant under a 1kw. Do 6 veg 6 flower and stagger your plants so u havest like every 1-2 weeks. With 6x1ks you could easily pull down 6 lbs in a inefficient setup and up to 10 in an efficient one with adequate space.


im importing a dude from chicago to be the "caregiver" i aint going to michigan to grow 12 fucking plants bro.. i could do that here


----------



## theexpress (Feb 18, 2012)

if i move there we gonna do the 72... i just dont want my door kicked in and have wasted all my time and money only to catch yet another felony... the police dont have records of patients/caregivers right? only thing that could fuck me is myself? like being too loud at home and police get called and smell bud? or riding around with too much weight on me and the police come and search the house? or neighbors smelling weed? shit like this right? they cant just come to my crib w/o a complaint or reason and be like alright fucker lemme see how many you got?


----------



## theexpress (Feb 18, 2012)

[QUOTE="SICC";7136519]Fa real? Damn, thats some fuc'd up shit. 

Seems like everyone is getting caught up these days, i been trying to lay low myself.[/QUOTE]

this one for u cuzzo.. wesss wesss yall!!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TNXoH7EYWY&feature=related


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 18, 2012)

theexpress said:


> if i move there we gonna do the 72... i just dont want my door kicked in and have wasted all my time and money only to catch yet another felony... the police dont have records of patients/caregivers right? only thing that could fuck me is myself? like being too loud at home and police get called and smell bud? or riding around with too much weight on me and the police come and search the house? or neighbors smelling weed? shit like this right? they cant just come to my crib w/o a complaint or reason and be like alright fucker lemme see how many you got?


No the police don't have records. They have a system that allows them to enter the patient/caregiver id # and the system reports back valid or invalid. That's it. Some people are awful paranoid tho, and while I do believe there are inappropriate people trying to gain access to the records, our state has put up a fight. Information is protected under the HIPPA act, which is a privacy act. The dea wanted some records (in connection with drug rings or something) and the state refused because giving out the info, the employees could technically be prosecuted under the HIPPA act. If memory serves me correct it went to the supreme court in mich or something, but eventually I think the dea got what they wanted. Point is they didn't just roll over and give it out, it took some major pressure.

And yes the only thing that can fuck you is yourself. But I'll tell you the biggest pitfalls of people here I've heard doing stupid things.

1) Not counting a clone as a plant. Cops aren't plant biologists, they don't understand if the roots havn't formed yet its not technically a plant. They will count clones and if your over arrest you. Now you could probably make a decent case in court if you hired some specialist and shit, and maybe get it dropped but point is they will be fucking everything up anyways.

2) Not harvesting bud over a staggered period/not having enough legal avenues to get rid of the bud. You grow your plants, spread the harvest out and then it all needs to be jared. Well when it hits the jars it becomes dry usable bud, and counts to your weight. If you aren't trickling it away as it comes down, it builds over your limit and then you start getting paranoid bc at that point your illegal as fuck and you miswell not even have cards. So this pressure forces you to sell it cheap, make stupid decisions about legality and possibly get gripped up. It's the #1 problem with our system, the weights don't match the plant counts and it forces you to line up everything in advance to make sure product is moving steadily. Then you add in Michigans fucked up economy/everyone and their mother growing and your looking at sporadic business. Our state is far from doing well financially.

3)Smells, noises, lack of locks on the garden, having kids or guns in the house... nosy neighbors all things you want to avoid. Obviously if someone is annoyed they will call the cops. Their gonna knock on your door to try to confront you at this point u have 2 choices. Refuse to answer without a warrant being issued or open the door and be subject to a tap-and rap where they fuck with you psycologially. I was forced to show my plants at one point due to a situation like this. My roomate had the cops looking for him and I ended up in the crossfires. Luckily my cards were legit and I was within my counts. But still nerve wracking as fuck. Then at the station the pig had the nerve to be like 'were comin back in a week so flush all your shit' obviously they didn't have shit for a warrant and this never really happened, but it still fucked with me mentally ya dig?

Disclaimer: I'm not a lawyer, just someone who has read the law and plays the safer side of the fence. I know many others in this state are not following these precautions but those with their heads the highest get them cut off, remember that.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 18, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> No the police don't have records. They have a system that allows them to enter the patient/caregiver id # and the system reports back valid or invalid. That's it. Some people are awful paranoid tho, and while I do believe there are inappropriate people trying to gain access to the records, our state has put up a fight. Information is protected under the HIPPA act, which is a privacy act. The dea wanted some records (in connection with drug rings or something) and the state refused because giving out the info, the employees could technically be prosecuted under the HIPPA act. If memory serves me correct it went to the supreme court in mich or something, but eventually I think the dea got what they wanted. Point is they didn't just roll over and give it out, it took some major pressure.
> 
> And yes the only thing that can fuck you is yourself. But I'll tell you the biggest pitfalls of people here I've heard doing stupid things.
> 
> ...



this is the most informative shit ive ever read from you thanx... i kinda get the picture.... im more worried about them comming over period more then i am whats inside.. how hard is it to get someones card or find a patiant...?


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 18, 2012)

theexpress said:


> this is the most informative shit ive ever read from you thanx... i kinda get the picture.... im more worried about them comming over period more then i am whats inside.. how hard is it to get someones card or find a patiant...?


Finding patients can be challenging. A lot of people are hooked in with friends and you'll need a good reason to make them stray. There's constantly new people being added to the program, but I'm not sure the best way to get in touch. Some of the dispensaries have services to help patients meet caregivers. I only deal with close friends, so I don't need contracts and bs, but I would watch ur ass with randoms. At any time they aren't happy all they have to do is send a letter to the state and bam ur no longer their CG. Typically keeping patients happy involves offering them a free zone per month to have their card. Variety is also good, no matter how dank ur strain is if ur only growing doubt u'll last long around here. The market is pretty deflated but zones are still holding anywhere from 200-300 depending on quality and closeness to source. I do not deal with selling to dispensaries, too much paper trail for my liking, so can't offer advice there.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 18, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> Finding patients can be challenging. A lot of people are hooked in with friends and you'll need a good reason to make them stray. There's constantly new people being added to the program, but I'm not sure the best way to get in touch. Some of the dispensaries have services to help patients meet caregivers. I only deal with close friends, so I don't need contracts and bs, but I would watch ur ass with randoms. At any time they aren't happy all they have to do is send a letter to the state and bam ur no longer their CG. Typically keeping patients happy involves offering them a free zone per month to have their card. Variety is also good, no matter how dank ur strain is if ur only growing doubt u'll last long around here. The market is pretty deflated but zones are still holding anywhere from 200-300 depending on quality and closeness to source. I do not deal with selling to dispensaries, too much paper trail for my liking, so can't offer advice there.


one free ounce of sourkush a month.. plus a lil bubble hash.. just gimmy da card lol


----------



## poplars (Feb 18, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> Awesome ligher, I like the bowl I peep in the background of pic 2 also. Looks tight, is it primarily red?
> 
> Michigan is bro, everything is good here except u can't use the great outdoors...but face it michigan season aint the best anyways so maybe it's for the better. and bugs and wildlife would piss me off fuckin with my plants.


thanks bro, yep that pipe is red and blue.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 18, 2012)

poplars said:


> thanks bro, yep that pipe is red and blue.



you think your a lil bad ass with your zippo, and your switchblade, and your pack of lucky strikes rolled up in you sleeve huh? lmfao


----------



## poplars (Feb 18, 2012)

theexpress said:


> you think your a lil bad ass with your zippo, and your switchblade, and your pack of lucky strikes rolled up in you sleeve huh? lmfao


lmfaoooo hahahahaha no switch blade here but I do got a few good blades hahahaha


----------



## poplars (Feb 18, 2012)

my seedlings for this yearfor the main plot, there will be more for the potted ones...)

sour kushes:

3 pure tahoe og kushes (the 3rd one hasn't shown its leaves yet  

desert valley kushes

I think these 3 are white widow


there are 3 cheesequake in there too,and lush as well. I just forgot to really remember which ones were which when I was taking pics haha.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 18, 2012)

nice lil family Pops


----------



## poplars (Feb 18, 2012)

helllla I"m stoked. got some of whytes pre98 bubba kush x tahoe og sproutin too, one of em already cracked.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 18, 2012)

i got some of those badass beans to , ill be watchin yur grow liek a raptor lol


----------



## poplars (Feb 18, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i got some of those badass beans to , ill be watchin yur grow liek a raptor lol


oh really??? that there is one of the only strains that's gonna be possibly in the realm of an sk-like stone. 

but I truly believe chitown stumbled upon greatness within the F3 of sour kush, by F4 he just sealed the deal . at F1 this strain is just the beginning . . . a very interesting one.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 18, 2012)

poplars said:


> oh really??? that there is one of the only strains that's gonna be possibly in the realm of an sk-like stone.
> 
> but I truly believe chitown stumbled upon greatness within the F3 of sour kush, by F4 he just sealed the deal . at F1 this strain is just the beginning . . . a very interesting one.


 yeah man, they did sound fuckin badass! i cant wait to fire em up TBH
i got soem Larry OG x OG to that i wana do soem hunting in , i been diggin the Kush strains latley ... its a nice break from sativas .. these Kushberries are dank as all hell to , these are from Peak Seeds, there SOG Purple Kush x Blueberry , i jus flipped his SOG PK x Sweet Skunk to.

I agree , i havnt smoked any of Chitowns stuff, but it always drops my jaw when i see em.... man nothin beats finding a gem like those, i was pretty stoked when i found that crazy weerd C99 pheno to .. i just did 5 X's with the male from that line, should be intersting


----------



## poplars (Feb 18, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> yeah man, they did sound fuckin badass! i cant wait to fire em up TBH
> i got soem Larry OG x OG to that i wana do soem hunting in , i been diggin the Kush strains latley ... its a nice break from sativas .. these Kushberries are dank as all hell to , these are from Peak Seeds, there SOG Purple Kush x Blueberry , i jus flipped his SOG PK x Sweet Skunk to.
> 
> I agree , i havnt smoked any of Chitowns stuff, but it always drops my jaw when i see em.... man nothin beats finding a gem like those, i was pretty stoked when i found that crazy weerd C99 pheno to .. i just did 5 X's with the male from that line, should be intersting


oh nice the only larry og I got is in tryna's Lush. which I'm growing a few of.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 18, 2012)

poplars said:


> oh nice the only larry og I got is in tryna's Lush. which I'm growing a few of.


 nice, ill have to check those out to


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2012)

mornin world......................


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 19, 2012)

the Lush's are f3's pops. and don't count em out, i have been growing it about as long as you have been growing sk, never really felt as if they were ready til' now. I promise you'll be satisfied by your own standards as well. right now u got some very nice shit in your garden my man. what else you got goin beside SK,Lush, and the bubba x tahoe cross? Whats mom got going on ? How many holes you goin with and any new plans? You know proper preparation prevents poor performance. but going by last year i'm preachin to the choir.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> mornin world......................


Whats good?


----------



## poplars (Feb 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> the Lush's are f3's pops. and don't count em out, i have been growing it about as long as you have been growing sk, never really felt as if they were ready til' now. I promise you'll be satisfied by your own standards as well. right now u got some very nice shit in your garden my man. what else you got goin beside SK,Lush, and the bubba x tahoe cross? Whats mom got going on ? How many holes you goin with and any new plans? You know proper preparation prevents poor performance. but going by last year i'm preachin to the choir.



lol lush isn't counted out fol I'm just lazy about taking pics and I labled on the SIDES instead of on top so I have to look on the sides to see which are which. I think I germed 4 or 5 lush. 

these are all seedilngs for the main 12 plants in the main garden, I will be germin some more for 12 POTTED plants which will be outside with the ones in the ground (which I will likely use for sativas and unknown hybrids.) 

so basically
the stuff in the main holes is gonna be, sour kush, lush, tahoe og, pre98xtahoe og, cheesequake, white widow.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 19, 2012)

Widow still hangin in there. must be somethin special bout it.


----------



## poplars (Feb 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Widow still hangin in there. must be somethin special bout it.


well it came from a buddy of mine, who said it was from amsterdam (must be greenhouse seeds.) either way, my mom loves white widow, and I had to get her something she realy liked in the main garden, so that's why white widow is there along with those ELITES(and cheesequake...its not elite but it's not that bad either.)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 19, 2012)

that exodus cross i was telling you about got all sativa and shit on me. heres some pics i posted for whyte, its a dead on exodus pheno. 


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I'm pretty sure this is an exodus pheno, tallest thing in my tent and it started flowering on 1/16
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its in a 1 gal. pot from seed.


----------



## poplars (Feb 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> that exodus cross i was telling you about got all sativa and shit on me. heres some pics i posted for whyte, its a dead on exodus pheno.
> 
> 
> its in a 1 gal. pot from seed.


heh.. I'll make sure to grow the one that's lookng more afghani....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 19, 2012)

Lol, yea.. i have never smoked anything that sativa-like(well not since my 1st grow). i'm thinking my paranoia is gonna have me all fucked up. but i want to see if i can get jiggy with a sativa


----------



## poplars (Feb 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, yea.. i have never smoked anything that sativa-like(well not since my 1st grow). i'm thinking my paranoia is gonna have me all fucked up. but i want to see if i can get jiggy with a sativa


in my experience paranoia tends to be on the shitty indica crosses, not nnecessarily sativa. I wouldn't shy away froms ativa because of possible paranoia, its not as likely to cause that as it may seem.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 19, 2012)

Thx for the input, hopefully it doesn't have me smokin in front of the window, pistol in hand.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 19, 2012)

poplars said:


> damn gotta agree with chitown . . .. that larry lemon x chemdog has hella nice fat leaves . . . would be badass in my garden








that was the f1 mom.


----------



## poplars (Feb 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> that was the f1 mom.


oi oi 

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/2764ac66.jpg the 4 in the black cell planter in the middle BOTTOM, are all 4 lushes, I think I have one more in another planter in the same pic but I didn't take the time to lok around all of em. as you can see atleast one of those seedlings is exhibting fat leaf traits just like the pic above.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 19, 2012)

Sounding all good to me.. Damn I forgot to mention the Larry x chemvalley kush.. The seeds are small but have no problem germinating I know for a fact there is dank in that cross.. I'm gonna pop a few as soon as I get rid of the males I got.. A test strain I was doing for gage green grapestomper og x og I ended up with 5 females and 7 males out of it.. But the females I got ate looking like winners. One plant that I call #2 is frosting up craszy with a musty og smell.


----------



## poplars (Feb 19, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Sounding all good to me.. Damn I forgot to mention the Larry x chemvalley kush.. The seeds are small but have no problem germinating I know for a fact there is dank in that cross.. I'm gonna pop a few as soon as I get rid of the males I got.. A test strain I was doing for gage green grapestomper og x og I ended up with 5 females and 7 males out of it.. But the females I got ate looking like winners. One plant that I call #2 is frosting up craszy with a musty og smell.


right on man phase out as many of em as you can there's lots of stuff just distracting us from the truly elite genetics, this time next year we'll know even more eh?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 19, 2012)

Lookin good pops i see the one your talking about . my only complaint with the indi pheno's is they are leafy. but if i remember correctly u dont give a fluff bout leafy bud. 

And whyte are all GGG seeds regs? and havbe u finished any or do u have ny thing you'd consider a keeper? i gotta order for this 'tude promo so im doin some research.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Whats good?


workin my nigg


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lookin good pops i see the one your talking about . my only complaint with the indi pheno's is they are leafy. but if i remember correctly u dont give a fluff bout leafy bud.
> 
> And whyte are all GGG seeds regs? and havbe u finished any or do u have ny thing you'd consider a keeper? i gotta order for this 'tude promo so im doin some research.


Ggg only make regs no FEMs. I got a mixed gem that is finishing up and the thing is frosty for sure.. I'm thinking is a grande supremo.. Mendo montage x supremo from the ggg team and the person who grew the strain. Any strain you get from ggg is good to excellent. They don't release it if it does not pass their standards. Alot of good crosses we would like to see have been scrapped due to the captain not liking it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 19, 2012)

poplars said:


> right on man phase out as many of em as you can there's lots of stuff just distracting us from the truly elite genetics, this time next year we'll know even more eh?


That's why I got good friends who I believe can help in that process..


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lookin good pops i see the one your talking about . my only complaint with the indi pheno's is they are leafy. but if i remember correctly u dont give a fluff bout leafy bud.
> 
> And whyte are all GGG seeds regs? and havbe u finished any or do u have ny thing you'd consider a keeper? i gotta order for this 'tude promo so im doin some research.


whyte got all thew mother fucking new genetics!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2012)

there will be day soon were i will get back to breeding creating rare refined gems for my buddies to grow and smoke....


----------



## poplars (Feb 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lookin good pops i see the one your talking about . my only complaint with the indi pheno's is they are leafy. but if i remember correctly u dont give a fluff bout leafy bud.
> 
> And whyte are all GGG seeds regs? and havbe u finished any or do u have ny thing you'd consider a keeper? i gotta order for this 'tude promo so im doin some research.



yeah peopple tell me that outdoor is more leafy but meh I don't care, all i know is I get a lotta bud in the end and it lasts me all year. do the same thing next year. leafiness is hardly an issue, ti's all about how chronic it is.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> whyte got all thew mother fucking new genetics!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah I don't need to buy no more! I just need to sort what I have and dump the stuff that don't live up to my standards.. It's gonna be alot of stuff getting grown from me this year that's for sure!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 19, 2012)

Gone put his ass on seed hoarders. i aint got time to grow the lil bit of shit i got, and i still be tryna buy more.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2012)

poplars said:


> yeah peopple tell me that outdoor is more leafy but meh I don't care, all i know is I get a lotta bud in the end and it lasts me all year. do the same thing next year. leafiness is hardly an issue, ti's all about how chronic it is.



outdoors is usually more leafy cuzz mother fuckers get tired of trimming like 50 pounds of it...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah I don't need to buy no more! I just need to sort what I have and dump the stuff that don't live up to my standards.. It's gonna be alot of stuff getting grown from me this year that's for sure!


samre here im holding off on the genetics for outside.. i really think im moving to michigan this year... i got like 22k saved up.... and my buddy has no drug felonies.. we waiting on this cat to get his s.s.i. approval and we gone


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 19, 2012)

Shit I feel lie a hoarder that's why now I'm done buying and full on growing.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> samre here im holding off on the genetics for outside.. i really think im moving to michigan this year... i got like 22k saved up.... and my buddy has no drug felonies.. we waiting on this cat to get his s.s.i. approval and we gone


That's what's up there.. Let me know when you heading out and have a room for me.. I have no felonies and I can make it a extra hand but I'll have to be back n forth as my girl already said if we move it's not Michigan lol.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> That's what's up there.. Let me know when you heading out and have a room for me.. I have no felonies and I can make it a extra hand but I'll have to be back n forth as my girl already said if we move it's not Michigan lol.



nigga i got 22k saved.. can buy half of detroit with this lololol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah I heard the state is broke.

I'm still saving up to move and get a house in a mj friendly state in the south or west.. But my girl talking bout ATl and other bullshit


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah I heard the state is broke.
> 
> I'm still saving up to move and get a house in a mj friendly state in the south or west.. But my girl talking bout ATl and other bullshit


atl huh? heard they got mad jobs down there... ohh kahh kahh kaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!! take ur puerto rican ass to socal.. maybe u can pass off for a pisa!!! lol


----------



## poplars (Feb 19, 2012)

man, i honestly think you could move to my area with 22k...idk tho. I don't know the details and shit. but I know that its not that expensive to live out here and 22k sounds like enough to live out here and do a successful grow. but idk.

remember I'm talking about siskiyou county, not the centeral valley where it's MASSIVELY more expensive.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2012)

poplars said:


> man, i honestly think you could move to my area with 22k...idk tho. I don't know the details and shit. but I know that its not that expensive to live out here and 22k sounds like enough to live out here and do a successful grow. but idk.
> 
> remember I'm talking about siskiyou county, not the centeral valley where it's MASSIVELY more expensive.


michigan is alot closer to da chi then cali.... u told me poeple struggling to get 1500 a pound for outdoor... i dont wanna have though issues..


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2012)

i got 250 an ounce for every ounce i grew outside last year... maybe one or 2 went for 225... cuzz my cuzzin is a broke ass nigga.... i dont fuck with him on bizzness no more really.. he owes me humdreds of dollars that add up lol fucking guy...


----------



## poplars (Feb 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> michigan is alot closer to da chi then cali.... u told me poeple struggling to get 1500 a pound for outdoor... i dont wanna have though issues..


I don't get out and know everyone tho but it is what it is. this climate is the best for growin what you want to grow, that's why you should move here. the market always changes, the climate doesn't change very often.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2012)

poplars said:


> I don't get out and know everyone tho but it is what it is. this climate is the best for growin what you want to grow, that's why you should move here. the market always changes, the climate doesn't change very often.


you know with me.... its allways about the money.... if its not profitable wtf am i doing you know...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2012)

fuck man... im going bald.... i fucking hate it!!!! fuck u dad u bald ass nigga with your bald ass genetics!!!! mother fucker... all thm niggas on his side of fam is bald... feelin like flippin a 1/4 key just to have the hair inplant surgury


----------



## poplars (Feb 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> you know with me.... its allways about the money.... if its not profitable wtf am i doing you know...



and I"m sayin that you have no clue where the market is gonna go, nobody fuckin does. so why not just go where the weather is good and who fuckin cares about the market?

you realize that most growers in california are not even half as skilled as we are. they are a joke. you think they're truly gonna hold up in a connoisseur market???


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2012)

poplars said:


> and I"m sayin that you have no clue where the market is gonna go, nobody fuckin does. so why not just go where the weather is good and who fuckin cares about the market?
> 
> you realize that most growers in california are not even half as skilled as we are. they are a joke. you think they're truly gonna hold up in a connoisseur market???


i know this much..... there is no shortage of outdoor growers/bud in cali... esp near the emerald triangle, but even in socal known for its outdoor sativas.. only more people will grow more bud... i know in norcal if the rains come early the disp. wont even buy your outdoor even for 800 a p cuzz the THREAT of mold {your shit dont even need to have mold} and that why people in ur state wanna move there outdoor or just bud mperiod to places like were im from {which is not easy to do in large amounts unless you know a semi driver with some balls}


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2012)

damn im runnin low on weed. i prolly got like a dime... or a half gram.... fuck... need to grab something to smoke on soon... still got 5.5. gramz of bubble thank god


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 19, 2012)

Shit I try to grab something when I'm down to 3.5 anything lower than that you are risking not having anything lol. I found that out when I was down to my last gram and people were dry.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Shit I try to grab something when I'm down to 3.5 anything lower than that you are risking not having anything lol. I found that out when I was down to my last gram and people were dry.



i got a good amount of hash left.. i can grab but i dont wanna spend 300 bux for an ounce of canadian kush.... why do that from one guy when i can grab the whole pound of the same weed from the man for 3500? the canadian kush is good dont get me wrong... but its chemy hydro weed... its kinda mild in comparisson to what i grow or get from the west coast...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 19, 2012)

I hear ya.. Trust me I do that's one of the reason I slowed down smoking. That way I can have enough bud till my next harvest. But after this run with what I have flowering and about 30 plants vegging I'll be straight with the perp grow!!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I hear ya.. Trust me I do that's one of the reason I slowed down smoking. That way I can have enough bud till my next harvest. But after this run with what I have flowering and about 30 plants vegging I'll be straight with the perp grow!!


you be hittin that bacardi hard as hell huh pai!!!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 19, 2012)

If its not Bacardi then it's the Hennessy for sure


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> If its not Bacardi then it's the Hennessy for sure


lol u be fucking with that henny doe???? im partial to cognac... i fux with martel exclusively!!!! and if aint nun of that youn martel ill settle for remy.. aint none that ill fux with the henny then


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 19, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> If its not Bacardi then it's the Hennessy for sure


i
used to only drink grey goose, but i been hittin the hennessy lately, that and belvederre. but i dont drink much. once twice a month.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2012)

lol i can just see this cat whyte gettin drunk has fuck beatin his kids and shit like "fuck you listen mijo!!!" yellin at his ole lady talkin bout "wtf is up with them pork chops and rice and beans?"


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i
> used to only drink grey goose, but i been hittin the hennessy lately, that and belvederre. but i dont drink much. once twice a month.


as far as vodcas... i like greygoose... belvie is ok a lil harsh for me... but i fux with kettle one for the vodka


----------



## poplars (Feb 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i know this much..... there is no shortage of outdoor growers/bud in cali... esp near the emerald triangle, but even in socal known for its outdoor sativas.. only more people will grow more bud... i know in norcal if the rains come early the disp. wont even buy your outdoor even for 800 a p cuzz the THREAT of mold {your shit dont even need to have mold} and that why people in ur state wanna move there outdoor or just bud mperiod to places like were im from {which is not easy to do in large amounts unless you know a semi driver with some balls}



meh I'm not gonna debate but I do strongly disagree (just look at grassroot organic movements and their appreciation for smaller crops and high quality..)

do you REALLY think most growers in cali are /that/ skilled?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol i can just see this cat whyte gettin drunk has fuck beatin his kids and shit like "fuck you listen mijo!!!" yellin at his ole lady talkin bout "wtf is up with them pork chops and rice and beans?"


That was a episode yesterday lmao.. Drunk as shit telling my kids to just go to bed.. My 1 year looking at me like I wish u would


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol u be fucking with that henny doe???? im partial to cognac... i fux with martel exclusively!!!! and if aint nun of that youn martel ill settle for remy.. aint none that ill fux with the henny then


I fuck with the brown cause I love the way the taste is. Rent Martin is there but I rather have the henne.. Same alc/proof


----------



## Penyajo (Feb 19, 2012)

Whats good guys. Just stopping by and sharing the love. I have been drinking on some rum lately been getting that Captain Morgan private stock. Shit is real tasty. But I am not much of a drinker any ways. Just figured I would swing thru and say whats gooooood? STAY HIGH GUYSS!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2012)

poplars said:


> meh I'm not gonna debate but I do strongly disagree (just look at grassroot organic movements and their appreciation for smaller crops and high quality..)
> 
> do you REALLY think most growers in cali are /that/ skilled?


i donno.. all i know is everything i grabbed from cali was that official heat...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 19, 2012)

Here my list for the promo. Whyte i left off the GG stuff cuz i want to see what you think. so i went pick and mix. 

Emerald Triangle Seeds California Wildfire 
Emerald Triangle Seeds Bubba 76
 Reserva Privada OG Kush 
Soma Seeds Kushadelic 
 Cali Connection Sour OG ..

maybe ill take off the sour og, as you know it'll be my 3rd time trying to get her in here. but ill be saving these until after i move. gonna make my start up super nice. a kush in every cup.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Here my list for the promo. Whyte i left off the GG stuff cuz i want to see what you think. so i went pick and mix.
> 
> Emerald Triangle Seeds California Wildfire
> Emerald Triangle Seeds Bubba 76
> ...


whats wrong with the sour og?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Here my list for the promo. Whyte i left off the GG stuff cuz i want to see what you think. so i went pick and mix.
> 
> Emerald Triangle Seeds California Wildfire
> Emerald Triangle Seeds Bubba 76
> ...


Looks nice bro. Sour og I have like 4 packs on deck regs n fem all of that looks nice t. I was looking at some strains from rare dankness. But I think I'm ginna pass because I was lied to by one of the owners. I might just grab a pack of la haze or pepe le Chem from Gage green.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 19, 2012)

page 666 mofoz! FTW lol

ill take your sour og lol


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> page 666 mofoz! FTW lol
> 
> ill take your sour og lol


i got some sour ogs..... im hoping they dont herm cuzz i think i may wanna keepem around


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i got some sour ogs..... im hoping they dont herm cuzz i think i may wanna keepem around


 godspeed man! id wana keep em around to

i wanna try those Chuck D`s that Cannacopia has, Deep chunk daddy Sour D mommy... like that cant be bad lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i got some sour ogs..... im hoping they dont herm cuzz i think i may wanna keepem around


Sour og won first place at a Michigan med cup tested at 24% thc. Straight flame. The regs I got were made with the sfv ibl male the FEMs are from thetahoe reversed pollen.. Fire in both of these batches.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 19, 2012)

thats some special olympic training gear right there lol


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Sour og won first place at a Michigan med cup tested at 24% thc. Straight flame. The regs I got were made with the sfv ibl male the FEMs are from thetahoe reversed pollen.. Fire in both of these batches.


what did i get do u know


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: The Cali Connection Sour Og takes 1st*

by Sour OG » Tue Oct 25, 2011 9:39 pm
New Member!!!! Sour OG 1st Place Hybrid... It's like Driving a 2012 Lamborgini.. Sour Dominant SFV OG Kush!
Super Perfumey Pheno. Sour inhale, OG Kush exhale! Testing around 24% normally..





Thank You for The Love.... Swerve & The Cali Connection Squad!!!
Good Luck @ the Cup !!! My Squad @ T.H.C. works real hard.. Fanatical about Quality.
My 1st beans in 10 years and 1 of the 5 I cracked Trumped everything by far...
Keep up the great Breeding so I can crack a couple more Gold Cups!!! 
I'm very Honored and Humbled to get some recognition after 19 years of Hydroponics!
Thanks, The T.H.C. Squad
Sincerely. Sour OG
Ps. Also 1st Place Indica G.D.U & 2nd Place Sour D! Shout Out...M22 Collective..





Also... A Big Thanks to High Times & their High Times Crew!!!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> what did i get do u know


The same seeds that won the cup


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i got some sour ogs..... im hoping they dont herm cuzz i think i may wanna keepem around


paranoia once, robbed the second time, had to stop growin. rare dankness is so [email protected] whyte.. but i see some nice things and i saw the breeder on here hypin em. still gonna wait on you for the GG stuff. ive seen reviews from both sides of the table as with any company . i wonder if theres somethgin out there im over looking. and other than the Og, i'm not fuckin with dna or rp or th seeds.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> paranoia once, robbed the second time, had to stop growin. rare dankness is so [email protected] whyte.. but i see some nice things and i saw the breeder on here hypin em. still gonna wait on you for the GG stuff. ive seen reviews from both sides of the table as with any company . i wonder if theres somethgin out there im over looking. and other than the Og, i'm not fuckin with dna or rp or th seeds.


I havent heard nothing bad about gage green besides the limited drops but everything they put out is fire!

Rare dankness is expensive. I chatted with the owner about that then our discussion went into pm.. Let's just say I'm still waiting for something that should've been here 2 weeks ago. So I won't buy nothing fon them and I will let this go public in 2 more weeks.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 19, 2012)

i wonder why they charge so fuckin much though. the Venom og looks flame but ive seen people on here with it, and if somebody has it it ill be f2'd.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i wonder why they charge so fuckin much though. the Venom og looks flame but ive seen people on here with it, and if somebody has it it ill be f2'd.


Funny thing is all thier strains are crosses of og ghost cut. I told the owner if you are a new company why would you charge so much and not even start with a promo to attract attention. Basically they feel since moonshine man is the breeder they can do what they want.


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i wonder why they charge so fuckin much though. the Venom og looks flame but ive seen people on here with it, and if somebody has it it ill be f2'd.


I think some of the breeders do it to hype their products. Beans are beans. Anything over 10 ea and it's getting pricey, esp for regs where I'm gonna lose half.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> I think some of the breeders do it to hype their products. Beans are beans. Anything over 10 ea and it's getting pricey, esp for regs where I'm gonna lose half.


there supposed to hype there shit.... thats not the problem.. the problem lies with them hyping some bullshit just for money


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 19, 2012)

Ive read around and see that they have quite a name, with their rare dankness #1.. like SG15 said anything over 10 a bean is outrageous.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 19, 2012)

Rare dankness #1 is supposedly a hybrid of a bunch of og's. The Neville wreck they use as a male to most of the other strains is train wreck x nevilles haze.

Its whatever tho to sell seeds for that price with no tests done or at least it documentedis outrageous. At least dr greed thumb sends out testers.


----------



## NONHater (Feb 19, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I havent heard nothing bad about gage green besides the limited drops but everything they put out is fire!
> 
> Rare dankness is expensive. I chatted with the owner about that then our discussion went into pm.. Let's just say I'm still waiting for something that should've been here 2 weeks ago. So I won't buy nothing fon them and I will let this go public in 2 more weeks.


oh shit....wonderin what happened to ya av


----------



## theexpress (Mar 16, 2012)

lol.... damn we lost like a month on this thread


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 16, 2012)

On every thread! I lost 1k+ posts and all my pm's. Shit got critical glad I got my threads on other forums.


----------



## poplars (Mar 16, 2012)

oh shit really? well the upgrade looks decent... nothin we can't make up for.


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 16, 2012)

poplars said:


> oh shit really? well the upgrade looks decent... nothin we can't make up for.


Yeah looks like it got so bad they decided to just revert back to last months database snapshot. This new Apache server flaw has caused a mess, bet they decided to revert back to the previous version just to get the site back up.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 16, 2012)

well this kinda sux huh....... who wants to move with me to detroit???lol i found a 10 unit apt. building with 5 stores for less then 5k... lets start a commune


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 16, 2012)

theexpress said:


> well this kinda sux huh....... who wants to move with me to detroit???lol i found a 10 unit apt. building with 5 stores for less then 5k... lets start a commune


Feds already raped a few of those types of setups. Old apts converted to individual grow sites. Even though the state was fine with it, being more then 100 plants in one location, the dea just couldn't stay away.


----------



## poplars (Mar 16, 2012)

well I'm having a fine day today definitely very thankful for it, how are you guys doing today? much love


----------



## theexpress (Mar 16, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> Feds already raped a few of those types of setups. Old apts converted to individual grow sites. Even though the state was fine with it, being more then 100 plants in one location, the dea just couldn't stay away.


damn... dirty dirty fuckers


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 16, 2012)

theexpress said:


> well this kinda sux huh....... who wants to move with me to detroit???lol i found a 10 unit apt. building with 5 stores for less then 5k... lets start a commune


Lol, me and my lady a go half. but we both get a living unit ++2 additional and we split the rest of the units.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 16, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, me and my lady a go half. but we both get a living unit ++2 additional and we split the rest of the units.


i got the money to buy this place lol i just need yall cards


----------



## theexpress (Mar 17, 2012)

damn they cut my work days to 2 days a week.. only weekends.. fuck me


----------



## poplars (Mar 17, 2012)

theexpress said:


> damn they cut my work days to 2 days a week.. only weekends.. fuck me


fukkk that sucks man....


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 17, 2012)

theexpress said:


> damn they cut my work days to 2 days a week.. only weekends.. fuck me


yeah that really blows, u gonna have to pick up another pt time to make up?


----------



## theexpress (Mar 17, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> yeah that really blows, u gonna have to pick up another pt time to make up?


yeah..... ima grab a ounce of some raw china white a coffee grinder and a few bottles of benadryl and dorminz


----------



## theexpress (Mar 17, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yeah..... ima grab a ounce of some raw china white a coffee grinder and a few bottles of benadryl and dorminz


and a roll of tin foil.................. i got them jabz all day... 14 blowz for da bill


----------



## poplars (Mar 17, 2012)

gnarly you tryin to get fucked up hahaha


----------



## theexpress (Mar 17, 2012)

poplars said:


> gnarly you tryin to get fucked up hahaha


naw not me.... but when you see a buncha niggas nodding out in da alley you know what time it is


----------



## poplars (Mar 17, 2012)

theexpress said:


> naw not me.... but when you see a buncha niggas nodding out in da alley you know what time it is


lmfao........time for me to start laughing?


----------



## poplars (Mar 17, 2012)

so I replanted all 9 sour kushes into new pots, I think they're quart size. also transplanted all 5 lush and all 3 tahoe og. they're all lookin way happy.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 17, 2012)

poplars said:


> lmfao........time for me to start laughing?


lol time for you to start copping jabz off ya boy...


----------



## theexpress (Mar 17, 2012)

poplars said:


> so I replanted all 9 sour kushes into new pots, I think they're quart size. also transplanted all 5 lush and all 3 tahoe og. they're all lookin way happy.


hell yeah... good luck this year pops


----------



## poplars (Mar 17, 2012)

theexpress said:


> hell yeah... good luck this year pops


thanks bro you too.. I'm makin ice hash tomorrow too yo..will post pics here. 


boldt bags say they'll replace any tears or holes in their bags, so I'm asking them if they'll do that without a reciept and if they will I"ll be doing another run with FRESH bags . but these are still in pretty good condition after I clean them out, hopefully I can match the quality of last year, either way i will be happy.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2012)

poplars said:


> thanks bro you too.. I'm makin ice hash tomorrow too yo..will post pics here.
> 
> 
> boldt bags say they'll replace any tears or holes in their bags, so I'm asking them if they'll do that without a reciept and if they will I"ll be doing another run with FRESH bags . but these are still in pretty good condition after I clean them out, hopefully I can match the quality of last year, either way i will be happy.













well i cant wait to see what u come up with bro


----------



## poplars (Mar 18, 2012)

theexpress said:


> well i cant wait to see what u come up with bro


hell yeah I'd hit like on this post but they disabled it...and I'd give you rep but I've already gave you too much hahahha....


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2012)

maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan the bitches bad today at da telly jo... omg!!!!!!! too many of em be catching me peepin them out... i dont even hide da fact no more... im ruthless!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 18, 2012)

Don't hide it. Shit thas how u suppose to do it. oh and i meant to rep you. i got my dog i dont know if i told u or not. but shit i went and looked around after u mentioned wildside and i found some good people with some good blood at a low price. $800 later i got a girl.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Don't hide it. Shit thas how u suppose to do it.


awww man.. there was this kinda fatter chick today bro.... i shit you not doe... this bitch had like some triple gg's man.. everythime she spoke they would jiggle... on da love in my head i was thinking aout titty fuckin her!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 18, 2012)

aye for some reason the kinda chunky chicks gettin they game up. idk wtf it is. lol


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> aye for some reason the kinda chunky chicks gettin they game up. idk wtf it is. lol


its cuzz thirsty ass niggaz like me be gassin them up so they get all done up and shit... i liket hicker broads.. thick thighs... hips, tits, ass.... i fuck with skinny chix too...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 18, 2012)

I don't too much fuck with tit's im an ass guy legs n thick thighs. i don't mind a lil pudge. but over fat i cant do it.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I don't too much fuck with tit's im an ass guy legs n thick thighs. i don't mind a lil pudge. but over fat i cant do it.


i feel it.... i like tits and ass doe.... gotta have that combo


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 18, 2012)

i'm only 5'9 big ass titty's just get in my damn way.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 18, 2012)

Lol, pops get in here n change the subject.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i'm only 5'9 big ass titty's just get in my damn way.



lol im 6' duece... i can deal with it.....


----------



## poplars (Mar 18, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, pops get in here n change the subject.



haha that's easy.


so my buddy bailed on the ice, but I'm still gettin some myself just fuckin sucks I'm THAT poor don't even wanna spend money on ICE Lmfao... but I will it's worth it... just gotta patch up a few holes in the last bag, thank god they're not in the CENTER of the bag they're only on one edge in a centeralized area... so patching should do greatly... and I can always re-run the water through to make sure it caught everything.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2012)

poplars said:


> haha that's easy.
> 
> 
> so my buddy bailed on the ice, but I'm still gettin some myself just fuckin sucks I'm THAT poor don't even wanna spend money on ICE Lmfao... but I will it's worth it... just gotta patch up a few holes in the last bag, thank god they're not in the CENTER of the bag they're only on one edge in a centeralized area... so patching should do greatly... and I can always re-run the water through to make sure it caught everything.


freeze some water fooooooooooooooooool


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2012)

awwww man this bitch from minnissota smells sooo damn good.... bitch all done up and shit..... nice skinny white chick.. no ass or titties but ill break dat my g


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 18, 2012)

Lmmfao. thats how u know its time to pay for some ass. when the smells get u horny. and i cant do bony no more. unless she got ass. i done had a handfull of bony chicks with nice asses, da extra jiggle n all.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lmmfao. thats how u know its time to pay for some ass. when the smells get u horny. and i cant do bony no more. unless she got ass. i done had a handfull of bony chicks with nice asses, da extra jiggle n all.



i donno about all this paying for ass stuff jo.... lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 18, 2012)

I heard chi-town got all the hoes, from $5 and beyond


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I heard chi-town got all the hoes, from $5 and beyond


yeah maybe a hard up for cash crack head for 5 bux...... anything deso gonna cost atleast 50-100..... shit id pay 5 $ for some head right about now... lol


----------



## poplars (Mar 18, 2012)

theexpress said:


> freeze some water fooooooooooooooooool


lol that's a joke fo rhow much I need 


now if I had my ice maker in the freezer connected to a water line I could have been collecting ice for a while...but oh well


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2012)

poplars said:


> lol that's a joke fo rhow much I need


lol i know man ive made bubble hash before... freeze a couple one gallon jusg of water and take a hammer to em.... beak em down.. will take like 2 full days for that much water to freeze doe..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 18, 2012)

Lol, i aint never touched a junkie. but i have had weird thoughts


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, i aint never touched a junkie. but i have had weird thoughts


awww mAN when i used to tip da soft.... booooooy.... you dont even know.. like my man rick james say.. cocaine is a hella drug!!! i busted down my boys ex lady before he did for half a gram 
{which i mostly snorted}....


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2012)

the heat is making the natives restless... 7 people killed and 33 wounded since friday... man if it was hot here like l.a. or phoenix da chi would be getting like 2000 murders a year

http://chicago.cbslocal.com/2012/03/18/six-shot-dead-17-others-wounded-in-citywide-violence/


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2012)

and thats just dead and wounded lol.... thats not even countin g shootings were noone was hit..


----------



## poplars (Mar 18, 2012)

makin hash . .. . yo


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2012)

poplars said:


> makin hash . .. . yo



yeah lol you told me already hahaha


----------



## poplars (Mar 18, 2012)

yep tellin everyone else yooooo


----------



## poplars (Mar 18, 2012)

well this is just from the first wash bag filled up, 2 full runs. 73 micron gave the bulk, 25 gave a lil bit as well, quality is so similar I'm going to mix them together for best high.


almost as good as last year color wise




I was pretty much doing preparation all day... didn't get to the actual hash making until about 4:30PM haha... just got done at about 8:45 haha.. gonna do a whole lot more tomorrow.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2012)

that shit looks fucking flame


----------



## poplars (Mar 18, 2012)

theexpress said:


> that shit looks fucking flame


thanks bro that measns a lot... I'm expecting even HIGHER quality from the subsequent batches because the trim job quality was a lot higher on the bubba dom shake vs the daytime sk shake (which is what this hash was made outta.)


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2012)

poplars said:


> thanks bro that measns a lot... I'm expecting even HIGHER quality from the subsequent batches because the trim job quality was a lot higher on the bubba dom shake vs the daytime sk shake (which is what this hash was made outta.)



let me know how she smokes


----------



## poplars (Mar 18, 2012)

theexpress said:


> let me know how she smokes


I will after 3 or 4 days when it's dry


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 19, 2012)

Lookin good pops. 80 muthafuccin degrees today. we aint even get a winter no ice no snow, nothin, just heat. and i gotta be out all day house huntin.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lookin good pops. 80 muthafuccin degrees today. we aint even get a winter no ice no snow, nothin, just heat. and i gotta be out all day house huntin.


u movin bro?


----------



## poplars (Mar 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lookin good pops. 80 muthafuccin degrees today. we aint even get a winter no ice no snow, nothin, just heat. and i gotta be out all day house huntin.


thanks man, good luck to you too bro.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 19, 2012)

yup hopoefully outta the city back in the sticks. im back n its hot as fuck out today .


----------



## theexpress (Mar 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yup hopoefully outta the city back in the sticks. im back n its hot as fuck out today .


lol why so??? wanna be left alone? cheaper rent? or u just dont want nobody to see you fucking a goat??? lol j/k u my manz an dem


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 19, 2012)

Cheaper rent or the same, Some privacy. i live on a corner now. im seen at every angle and im on the main road for entry and exit both ways so its always cars and cops like to chill on the corner this spot got me extra pnoid daily. and u know i fucks wit u man.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 19, 2012)

outta curiosity in a rural area by u how much is rent for a 2-3 bedroom house?


----------



## theexpress (Mar 19, 2012)

finnal tally of violence in chicago is 10 dead 50 wounded since friday..... its grimey out ehre jo


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm lookin for a 3 bedroom in the 700 range. i found a nice ass spot outside the city for 675 3bed 1bath. but if you wouldnt give a fuck how it look. 500 could have you in a 3 bedroom . when u say rural. i'm not talking real deep. i doubt yall got "rural" like we got out here. and i'm talkin houses, no apt's


----------



## theexpress (Mar 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I'm lookin for a 3 bedroom in the 700 range. i found a nice ass spot outside the city for 675 3bed 1bath. but if you wouldnt give a fuck how it look. 500 could have you in a 3 bedroom . when u say rural. i'm not talking real deep. i doubt yall got "rural" like we got out here. and i'm talkin houses, no apt's


naw we got rural here too... ust not in the greater chicago area... i been down to i.s.u. theres a town called normal illinois... aint shit out there but corn jo... sometimes ur nearest neighbor is like 2 football fields away.. its dead out there doe


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 19, 2012)

2 football fields ain't nothin. Try 5 miles.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> 2 football fields ain't nothin. Try 5 miles.



maaaaaaaaaaaaan damn thats rural... if i had it like that.... i would need to hire half of east l.a. to help me trim come late oct..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 19, 2012)

Shit all i needd is the space. i wanna go outdoors this year. i know i'm ready but that'll be hell for 1 person . especially how deep imma have to go.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Shit all i needd is the space. i wanna go outdoors this year. i know i'm ready but that'll be hell for 1 person . especially how deep imma have to go.



yeah gorilla growing isnt for everyone jo... but thanx to gorilla growing i can proudly say im no longer scared of spiders... there fucking everywere!!!! and now my city ass can flow like a ballerina threw them woods


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 19, 2012)

Lol, i'm from the woods, im still over here laughin @ 2 football field mf's woulda love that back then on them dirt roads. to put it in perspective my homie grandma house still gotta outhouse, no indoor plumbing shower outside n all. lol


----------



## theexpress (Mar 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, i'm from the woods, im still over here laughin @ 2 football field mf's woulda love that back then on them dirt roads. to put it in perspective my homie grandma house still gotta outhouse, no indoor plumbing shower outside n all. lol


now das country............ niggaz doing deive bis on horseback... with grampas 1865 winchester


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 20, 2012)

Lol, i dont know bout all that. most ppl grow up and move into city limits. but this one time i was wit my boy in some lil small town. i seen a man on a horse at a payphone. this was like 2 years ago. lol. a payphone and a horse, MF's aint even had cars or i aint see him. i seen 4wheelers and dirt bike. crazy mane bout to head out on this house hunt again.


----------



## poplars (Mar 20, 2012)

73 and 25 micron chopped up together still wet



same stuff dry


----------



## poplars (Mar 20, 2012)

I also got the word back from boldt bags that they're gonna send me a new 5 gal 25 micron bag!!!! I don't even have to send in the old one... fuckin hella surprised honestly...it's epic.


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 20, 2012)

poplars said:


> 73 and 25 micron chopped up together still wet
> 
> 
> 
> same stuff dry


That's sick looking. Any special tips for crumbling it like that? I usually just let it dry in solid blocks, but this would have it's purpose too.


----------



## poplars (Mar 20, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> That's sick looking. Any special tips for crumbling it like that? I usually just let it dry in solid blocks, but this would have it's purpose too.


you chop it with a card or razor blade when it is been drying for 12 hours, that's the perfect level of moisture to actually powder it up.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 21, 2012)

i like to make balls with my bubble... i find it retains moisture better... i like my bubble to have a lil moisture and be pliable... sorta like a tootsie roll


----------



## theexpress (Mar 21, 2012)

got some skywalker og comming


----------



## theexpress (Mar 21, 2012)

740 bux a q/p..... indoor dank...


----------



## poplars (Mar 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i like to make balls with my bubble... i find it retains moisture better... i like my bubble to have a lil moisture and be pliable... sorta like a tootsie roll



not me, I prefer the matt rize way, assures purity, and avoids mold growth. I keep it in jars so it'll keep the moisture just fine 


theexpress said:


> 740 bux a q/p..... indoor dank...


not bad man not bad


----------



## theexpress (Mar 21, 2012)

poplars said:


> not me, I prefer the matt rize way, assures purity, and avoids mold growth. I keep it in jars so it'll keep the moisture just fine
> 
> not bad man not bad


yeah by time it gets to me it had cost me close to a stack.... but ill let u know how she smokes


----------



## poplars (Mar 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yeah by time it gets to me it had cost me close to a stack.... but ill let u know how she smokes


for sure brooo


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 23, 2012)

Anybody home?2 days is forever in the internet world


----------



## poplars (Mar 23, 2012)

yeah ya know I was getting that feeling like I was neglecting this thread....my plants are doing great... I've been busy with life and I'm waiting on a hash bag to come so I can make more hash  also have a cold atm so Im takin it easy


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 23, 2012)

Oh ok. makin sure the squad was good, good day.


----------



## poplars (Mar 23, 2012)

for sure chitown seems good. haven't heard from anyone else tho.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 23, 2012)

I've been lurking a bit... still a little banged up


----------



## poplars (Mar 23, 2012)

Wolverine97 said:


> I've been lurking a bit... still a little banged up


still got good plans for the future??


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 23, 2012)

poplars said:


> still got good plans for the future??


Yeah, I'm working on a couple of things that could turn into something nice. I may get involved in the timber business, which is in my general field. I could be good, or I could fail miserably (requires quitting my job). Gotta try though.


----------



## poplars (Mar 23, 2012)

Wolverine97 said:


> Yeah, I'm working on a couple of things that could turn into something nice. I may get involved in the timber business, which is in my general field. I could be good, or I could fail miserably (requires quitting my job). Gotta try though.


for sure... stayin away from teh cannabis thing for a while then I take it???? understandable if so man..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 23, 2012)

Wolverine97 said:


> I've been lurking a bit... still a little banged up


hope everything is squaring up for you man.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 24, 2012)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwfull and bizzy start to work.. not even worth min wage for 2 days a fucking week.. i could make the same if they fired me and gave me unemployment.. bitches


----------



## theexpress (Mar 24, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFiPANvxfDg


----------



## theexpress (Mar 24, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rJOifcv3HA


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 24, 2012)

Lol. shawt buss shawty is my shit. funny as fucc especially cuz thats the shit the niggas get down too dfown here


----------



## theexpress (Mar 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol. shawt buss shawty is my shit. funny as fucc especially cuz thats the shit the niggas get down too dfown here


lol... you seen the second vid i posted with lil wayne at halloween


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 24, 2012)

Lol, i just got done wit that shit. them niggas fool .


----------



## theexpress (Mar 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, i just got done wit that shit. them niggas fool .


yup.... man i ended up paying 1060 for da fucking q/p.... lolol bizzness expenses and shit {titty bar, reg. bar.} lol need to grab whole units from the connect to get them good deals... gotta try to locATE some high grade cali outdoor for da low low


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 24, 2012)

Lol, better put a bug in poplars ear. heard he got dat GAS.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, better put a bug in poplars ear. heard he got dat GAS.


pops be too scured {carefull} to fuck with me.... im reckless has hell... too many fucking risks


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 24, 2012)

You still alive though. something going right.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 24, 2012)

ive had edibles and clones come in the mail. never weed tho


----------



## poplars (Mar 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> You still alive though. something going right.


now that's truth.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 24, 2012)

poplars said:


> for sure... stayin away from teh cannabis thing for a while then I take it???? understandable if so man..


Oh no, I don't think I'm capable of that honestly. I've been a daily smoker since I was 15, without a single day off. I just don't smoke much during the day.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> You still alive though. something going right.


lol yeah but why...... they cut my hours to 8 hours a fucking week this bitch wants me to quit


----------



## theexpress (Mar 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> ive had edibles and clones come in the mail. never weed tho


there is a science to it.....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 24, 2012)

thats why i quit dead slobster. fuckin 9 hours a week. lol in one day. wtf.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thats why i quit dead slobster. fuckin 9 hours a week. lol in one day. wtf.


i donno wtf ima do... i was only making a lil bit of legal bread but it helped... i may have to go back to full time husslin


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 24, 2012)

Really if i had your job. i'd be full time on my part time. rent a room out to my nigga wit' the discount, give him a pack and let him boom.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Really if i had your job. i'd be full time on my part time. rent a room out to my nigga wit' the discount, give him a pack and let him boom.


lol see look at you.. like the lil devil on my right shoulder 



im still not givin up on legal growing in a med state... but i need to rack up another 10 stax....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 24, 2012)

Shit that is a dream we both share. if my girl was down for livin in the dumps for a while i could make the move. and just have to build back up.


----------



## poplars (Mar 24, 2012)

any of you guys got some seeds of bog sour bubble? I think I'm gaining an interest in them bubble gum genetics in it


----------



## theexpress (Mar 25, 2012)

poplars said:


> any of you guys got some seeds of bog sour bubble? I think I'm gaining an interest in them bubble gum genetics in it


no wish i did.. its hard to get bogs gear... everytime u see it they sell out in minuetes


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 25, 2012)

I believe i have pure sour bubble as well i gotta look. but i know for sure i have black rose x sour bubble.
nope only black rose x sour bubble.. aka black sour bubble.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 25, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I believe i have pure sour bubble as well i gotta look. but i know for sure i have black rose x sour bubble.
> nope only black rose x sour bubble.. aka black sour bubble.


lemme get some...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 25, 2012)

cool, the easy thing about them is the sour bubble is bred to an f9 black rose so all the br pheno's are BLACK. Makes it easier to find sour bubble pheno's. chi hmu if u want em. think i got 7 or 8 left. Need none of em.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 25, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> cool, the easy thing about them is the sour bubble is bred to an f9 black rose so all the br pheno's are BLACK. Makes it easier to find sour bubble pheno's. chi hmu if u want em. think i got 7 or 8 left. Need none of em.


you didnt like that strain i take it lol? man im feelin low right about now my nigga... the whole job thing... i need a big change of sceanery,,


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 25, 2012)

Not that i didn't like it i wont have time between breeding and my battle of the kush grow coming up. starring Sour Kush, Lush, Sour OG, and DOG, n a Masterkush x Bubbakush i cant think of anything that deserves a spot except tahoe but i couldnt get it so oh well.. just take a vacate. shit helps sometimes. On some other shit. I'm gettin a Cane Corso puppy to bring up with my new black pittie. im hyped. ive only raised pits my whole life cant wait to see this .. cane's are some beast.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 25, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Not that i didn't like it i wont have time between breeding and my battle of the kush grow coming up. starring Sour Kush, Lush, Sour OG, and DOG, n a Masterkush x Bubbakush i cant think of anything that deserves a spot except tahoe but i couldnt get it so oh well.. just take a vacate. shit helps sometimes. On some other shit. I'm gettin a Cane Corso puppy to bring up with my new black pittie. im hyped. ive only raised pits my whole life cant wait to see this .. cane's are some beast.


yeah cane corso's are a tight ass breed to... how much u getting it for? i hear they go for expensive?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 25, 2012)

800 no tail or ears cropped tho. but we may do the tail. not ears im not big on that . he's fawn and white gettin him thursd. so imma post pics of him n my new pit girl. Which i my name Girl just like her predecessor. he is actually a Cane Corso Dom, Bandogge 3rd gen from Pitbull x Cane Corso cross. If u aint know a bandogge is any Bulldog crossed to a Mastiff breed. i just think the pit/cane will be better that say the Staffy and the French Mastiff would do.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 25, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> 800 no tail or ears cropped tho. but we may do the tail. not ears im not big on that . he's fawn and white gettin him thursd. so imma post pics of him n my new pit girl. Which i my name Girl just like her predecessor. he is actually a Cane Corso Dom, Bandogge 3rd gen from Pitbull x Cane Corso cross. If u aint know a bandogge is any Bulldog crossed to a Mastiff breed. i just think the pit/cane will be better that say the Staffy and the French Mastiff would do.



damn man thats whats up......


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 25, 2012)

essentially a mutt. but in this stag it has the bet of both dogs brains, size, power, drive. im gonna love this. bandogge is not really a breed. more like a class of pretection dogs. which i will be training . gonna go to school for something in the fall to do with animals so i can start workin on legal money. which i havnt seen since 2005


----------



## theexpress (Mar 25, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> essentially a mutt. but in this stag it has the bet of both dogs brains, size, power, drive. im gonna love this. bandogge is not really a breed. more like a class of pretection dogs. which i will be training . gonna go to school for something in the fall to do with animals so i can start workin on legal money. which i havnt seen since 2005


yeah i dig u gotta do something... sometimes i just blow one back and sit back and think like man wtf ami gonna do with myself.. i been in da game too long not to know one day it will all end one way or another


----------



## poplars (Mar 25, 2012)

as far as I'm concerned you motherfuckers are as AMERICAN as it gets. fuck what anyone else says.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 25, 2012)

poplars said:


> as far as I'm concerned you motherfuckers are as AMERICAN as it gets. fuck what anyone else says.


lol what do u mean my dude?


----------



## poplars (Mar 25, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol what do u mean my dude?


what you guys are doing, making money despite unjust laws, is as american as it gets. god bless.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 25, 2012)

I feel you pops. but theres a reason for this attitude. but i can say while i might not be the biggest patriot. i would never wanna live in another country. unless im rich of course.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 25, 2012)

hopefully they dont lock my ass up


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah, i aint used to care about that shit. but now i feel like every cop is trying to find a reason to arrest me, lol.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 25, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Yeah, i aint used to care about that shit. but now i feel like every cop is trying to find a reason to arrest me, lol.


lol i know he feeling..


----------



## theexpress (Mar 25, 2012)

go for broke till da casket drops!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 25, 2012)

awwwwwwwwwwww depression..... comes and goes


----------



## theexpress (Mar 25, 2012)

i think its time to light one up..........


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 25, 2012)

Its whatever bruh. Everybody have they up and down days. Hell sometimes i be on the same shit all u can do is keep on pushin. We young mane. We aint failures yet. believe that.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 25, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i think its time to light one up..........


bout to do the same thing.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 25, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Its whatever bruh. Everybody have they up and down days. Hell sometimes i be on the same shit all u can do is keep on pushin. We young mane. We aint failures yet. believe that.



yeah.... lol i got 2 felony convictions.... multiple felony arrestts, and a couple ex's who would argue diffrent... but yeah i feel what your saying...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 25, 2012)

I got 4. believe me. We ain't fail yet. Our time will come with patience n persistence. bet on it.


----------



## poplars (Mar 25, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I got 4. believe me. We ain't fail yet. Our time will come with patience n persistence. bet on it.



persistance and patience... two very honorable virtues... respect goes hand in hand with both of these...


----------



## poplars (Mar 25, 2012)

oh yeah I forgot to post it here, i got a new clipper lighter, fuckin bitchen lighters yo if you guys haven't tried em. replaceable flint and refillable butane, epic shit.





thats the newest bubbler in the back too, my buddy got it for my mom but it ended up bein too big for her so its basically mine, 50 bcuks at the headshop in oregon:


----------



## theexpress (Mar 25, 2012)

poplars said:


> oh yeah I forgot to post it here, i got a new clipper lighter, fuckin bitchen lighters yo if you guys haven't tried em. replaceable flint and refillable butane, epic shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice lighter bro


----------



## theexpress (Mar 25, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I got 4. believe me. We ain't fail yet. Our time will come with patience n persistence. bet on it.


the hope is strong with my nigga T


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 26, 2012)

Shit yea, it gotta be. I see all these lame ass niggas wt they legit jobs gettin real money. i wanna be like that in a benz u know?


----------



## theexpress (Mar 26, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Shit yea, it gotta be. I see all these lame ass niggas wt they legit jobs gettin real money. i wanna be like that in a benz u know?


yeah think we shoulda went to school huh? lmmfao


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 26, 2012)

Lol, yea. i was just on phone wit my bruh from backhome. How we got lil homies gett FB schollies n shit. n how we tellin them this is the way to go. shit crazy cuz i was never concerned wit no classroom.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 26, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, yea. i was just on phone wit my bruh from backhome. How we got lil homies gett FB schollies n shit. n how we tellin them this is the way to go. shit crazy cuz i was never concerned wit no classroom.


yeah i got kicked out of a decent high school then had to go to whats called a "hands on" alternative school... it was made up of the worst kids from cook county, dupage, kane, and will county... we got paid to go there a lil weed money in check form if we was good... i was never good.. so my checks would be like enough for a 40 oz or a pack of swishers lol.. i remeber one day i japped out and this teacher a big ass 360 pound black dude we called truck slammed my ass to the hard floor and held me in a pressure point,.. he fractured my fucking arm.. i had to go to dr. to get a cast and shit and had to go to school with it on.. i couldnt skip school cuzz i was not only on probation but also house arrest.. i had to go... i remeber i got caught with a nickle bag of herb in class and they aint even call the law or tell my p.o... and that is what i got kicked outta reg. h.s. for was tippin the green.. i neevr learnt shit at this school.. since i was always in trouble i stayed in the c.i.b.s. room {crisses interdiction breifing stratergy or some shit like that} were all we did was do crossword puzzles, and word searches.. they couldnt furthur teach me cuzz other fools didnt even know how to fucking read bro... i got into all kinds of gang fights too... jumed by like 5 4 corner husstlers in gym and they couldnt even floor me.. got into it with the traver vice lords... a maniac latin diciple {i gave it to that nigga in the hall} and all kinds of latin kings from everywere {north side, south side cicero, they were deep} i only went to this school for like 2 years... then i stopped ... it was bullshit... got tired of all the metal detectors and other bullshit... lol if you would run away from school the teachers would try and catch ya.... but they could only follow has much has the school property was.. once crossed the street u all good they cant chase you nomore.. lol but when you came back the next day or same day they would take ur shoes from you for a week has soon has you got into the building... lol it was fucked up...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 26, 2012)

Damn, i went to an alernative school as well. Nothing like that though, just bad ass kids n see thru bookbags. Khaki n dress shoes. but because of that i finished school at 16 wit no plans. so i just start beatin the block.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRE2wnOIgHA

i just peeped this last Night. t DJ greatness is actually a nigga they used to call big blue. was over a crip set used to be known as icn insane crip nation. he aint fuckin wit the 60's tho' me n my brothesit is the largest in columbia. i just want u to see how different it is bangin in the country.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 26, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRE2wnOIgHA
> 
> i just peeped this last Night. t DJ greatness is actually a nigga they used to call big blue. was over a crip set used to be known as icn insane crip nation. he aint fuckin wit the 60's tho' me n my brothesit is the largest in columbia. i just want u to see how different it is bangin in the country.



yall are country has fuck maaan.. lol

this is how we get down in the chi... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKCUScCG93o


----------



## theexpress (Mar 26, 2012)

observe... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkE1p01IcVM&feature=related


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 26, 2012)

lmmfao. u see the difference. He was riding through our downtown. lol no buildings.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 26, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lmmfao. u see the difference. He was riding through our downtown. lol no buildings.


yeah i see.... plus hommie was from the south hard!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 26, 2012)

is this chicago or ma fucking iraq??!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlGuh-gpYeE


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 26, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yeah i see.... plus hommie was from the south hard!!!!


He had a lil set poppin when i was in hs like 01-03. all them boys 60's now. I done heard alot about the chi, tv of course but every once in a while a chicagoan would move in our NH and wanna school everybody on how it is up there, but i been in a big city a few times, and the way we bang out here would not be possible. and i think it goes both ways.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 26, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> He had a lil set poppin when i was in hs like 01-03. all them boys 60's now. I done heard alot about the chi, tv of course but every once in a while a chicagoan would move in our NH and wanna school everybody on how it is up there, but i been in a big city a few times, and the way we bang out here would not be possible. and i think it goes both ways.


yeah there is no crips or bloods over here for one... it would be waaaay diffrent and prolly would go both ways... i know there some gds and lords out that way tho


----------



## poplars (Mar 27, 2012)

poplars said:


> got the new 25 micron bag last night, it drains so nice and works great, gotta love boldt bags...
> 
> here's the runs from last night, first one was 30 min agitation, mixed the 73 and 25 microns together because they are so close in grades, I do NOT mix my 1st and 2nd run together however.
> 
> ...



funnnnn stuffff


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice bubble hash pops. Yeah I just discovered the clippers too. Fav part is the round bottom, perfect for bowls and slides. Gotta find a new flint tho, already went through 1 in less than a month. Also got a herb iron for my bday from the ole lady. That is my new favorite lighter when I'm smokin @ home. You can vape the top of the bowl and through a triple bub it tastes like heaven.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 27, 2012)

poplars said:


> funnnnn stuffff


i see many batches of edibles there lol


----------



## theexpress (Mar 27, 2012)

http://news.yahoo.com/video/chicagocbs2-15750637/police-crackdown-shuts-down-2-open-air-drug-markets-28740459.html#crsl=%252Fvideo%252Fchicagocbs2-15750637%252Fpolice-crackdown-shuts-down-2-open-air-drug-markets-28740459.html


----------



## poplars (Mar 27, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> Nice bubble hash pops. Yeah I just discovered the clippers too. Fav part is the round bottom, perfect for bowls and slides. Gotta find a new flint tho, already went through 1 in less than a month. Also got a herb iron for my bday from the ole lady. That is my new favorite lighter when I'm smokin @ home. You can vape the top of the bowl and through a triple bub it tastes like heaven.


steal a flint from an old bic lighter, they put a SHITLOAD of flint in those........



theexpress said:


> i see many batches of edibles there lol


sacrilege!!!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 27, 2012)

how them sk's looking pops


----------



## poplars (Mar 27, 2012)

theexpress said:


> how them sk's looking pops


strong, they seem a lot more hardcore after 1 generation in my area 

starting the sk bubba batch of bubble FINALLY in 15 mins


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 27, 2012)

so i guess they replaced your bag?


----------



## theexpress (Mar 27, 2012)

pops over there making bubble the easy way.. he got a machine lol... im old school give me a big ass metal spoon or egg beater lol.. im not big on the drill/paintmixer combo beats the fuck outta the bags


----------



## theexpress (Mar 28, 2012)

you know lately this seems like this thread is dieing down....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 28, 2012)

once i get back growing there will be enough pics to gawk @ for a while.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 28, 2012)

can yall see me now!!!???


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 28, 2012)

All the money in the way!
[video=youtube;GgK_z12wKJ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgK_z12wKJ4[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Mar 28, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> All the money in the way!
> [video=youtube;GgK_z12wKJ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgK_z12wKJ4[/video]


eeeeeeee i like that nigga i like that alott.. you japped off!!!!!!!


----------



## poplars (Mar 28, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> so i guess they replaced your bag?


yes they did, and it's fucking epic.... here's the 25 micron from the new bag


http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/b8dd0f58.jpg

I'm gonna seeabout them replacing the 73 micron as well but they haven't replied to me yet.


----------



## poplars (Mar 28, 2012)

theexpress said:


> can yall see me now!!!???


ey I hope you took off the metadata outta that pic


----------



## theexpress (Mar 28, 2012)

poplars said:


> ey I hope you took off the metadata outta that pic


no i donno wtf that means... all this bread oing back to da safe house doe


----------



## poplars (Mar 28, 2012)

theexpress said:


> no i donno wtf that means... all this bread oing back to da safe house doe


metadata is extra stuff in a picture that could potentially identify the camera or computer you took it on... it's not THAT identifyable but if it came down to court and shit it is.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 28, 2012)

poplars said:


> metadata is extra stuff in a picture that could potentially identify the camera or computer you took it on... it's not THAT identifyable but if it came down to court and shit it is.


if it comes down to court i won this shit on a hot hand of dice in vegas...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 28, 2012)

i love the consistency of it. or texture, whater it is i like the look of it


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 28, 2012)

theexpress said:


> if it comes down to court i won this shit on a hot hand of dice in vegas...


grandma gave it to me.


----------



## Sencha (Mar 28, 2012)

Very pretty +rep, and my mouth is watering.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 28, 2012)

Sencha said:


> Very pretty +rep, and my mouth is watering.



i repped you once and gave u 2 full bars extra... mail me a 20 now lol.. thats how i got all this bread jo!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 28, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i love the consistency of it. or texture, whater it is i like the look of it


when he first makes it before it dries it comes out looking like fresh cooked rocks! thats sk bro.. its crack good


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 28, 2012)

Lol, now he gotta give me a ten


----------



## theexpress (Mar 28, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, now he gotta give me a ten


lol.........


----------



## theexpress (Mar 28, 2012)

damn you made him go up 2 bars too... lololol hit him pops....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 28, 2012)

Lmao +rep wars.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 28, 2012)

they kicked out bobby rush for wearing a hoodie.. lmmfao... it was in honer of the lil balck kid who got killed in florida.. but its funny to me cuzz allot of homicides in chicago start like that... its too easy to just pull the hoodie over your face and pull out a strap from a baggy ass hoodie.. everyone wears hoodies around ehre cuzz its chillier here at times.. 



http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/ticket/bobby-rush-hoodie-gets-him-tossed-house-video-153140719.html


----------



## theexpress (Mar 28, 2012)

people from chicago startin shit everywere they go... good for bobby rush... dont let em get jesse jackson on they asses!!! lol i hate jesse jackson doe.. he is a black racist peace of shit.. same thing for al sharpton... but its funny watching them start shit sometimes...


----------



## theexpress (Mar 28, 2012)

lol jesse a hood nigga doe... he just stirs the pot of hate more doe... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQl_6buUggM


----------



## theexpress (Mar 28, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1j29UtPbIw&feature=related lol hypocrites... lol the funny part is sharpton saying he is upset that jackson says nigga... lol like sharton dont say the word nigga every other word to.. 

could you imagine what there privete phone convos sound like lololo???? im sure the cia got them on tap.... prolly go some shit like this...

jackson> big al waddup my nigga what it is?
sharpton>shit my nigga j i cant call it whats craccin in d chi nigga?
jackson>shit my nigga its on an poppin out here jo stupid ass niggas still killin each other dailey... they dont be listening to me jack to shoot da white devil.. shit nigga i almost had to kill me a nigga da other day nigga nigga done stepped on my gators an shit nigga!!!

sharpton>oo word my nigga thats fucked up nigga...

and so on and so forth lol


----------



## theexpress (Mar 28, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wp6c8mYpr8c&feature=related


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 28, 2012)

I hope something comes of all this. That trayvon case coulda easily been one of my lil homies you know. its not close to home, but its close to home in a way. Especially growing up in the south.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 28, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I hope something comes of all this. That trayvon case coulda easily been one of my lil homies you know. its not close to home, but its close to home in a way. Especially growing up in the south.


they will give that dude who shot him only a couple yeas for mansluaghter... sorry to say.. i agree he had no bizzness fucking with that lil boy.. thats fucked up..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 28, 2012)

Shit he deserves more than a few. But Remember my wifes cousin that got killed. And the shooter stayed with him? its all in my journal. that nigga got off with NO CHARGES, but took a mans life. Sayin my wifes ppl used his car as a weapon and he was defending himself. smh, shit crazy in these streets. i checked the trayvon thread on here. nobody round these parts get it. shit like that happens daily. its the bigger picture.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 28, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Shit he deserves more than a few. But Remember my wifes cousin that got killed. And the shooter stayed with him? its all in my journal. that nigga got off with NO CHARGES, but took a mans life. Sayin my wifes ppl used his car as a weapon and he was defending himself. smh, shit crazy in these streets. i checked the trayvon thread on here. nobody round these parts get it. shit like that happens daily. its the bigger picture.


yeah i know shit like that happends dailey... esp rond these parts but not only these parts... dude deserves more then that but i doubt he will get more... nothing surprizes me anymore bro.. i just assume the worst in people period and thats why i dont trust nobody... shit it took me a long while to open up to yall and show pix and shit


----------



## poplars (Mar 28, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i love the consistency of it. or texture, whater it is i like the look of it


yeah I do it the matt rize way, like 6-12 hours drying time later chalk it up with a card of some sorts (matt uses some crazy grader, I don't mind the lil chunks)

this method guarantees no mold can grow and also allows you to take out any hairs or pieces of string from the wash bag (it happens when you're poor.)


----------



## theexpress (Mar 28, 2012)

awwww man pops u should send me some "poor mans brownies jo!"


----------



## theexpress (Mar 28, 2012)

i gave my hommie 50 sourkush beans or so to crack.. and 10 gdp x bluedream x humboldt kush... hope he can get them going


----------



## poplars (Mar 28, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i gave my hommie 50 sourkush beans or so to crack.. and 10 gdp x bluedream x humboldt kush... hope he can get them going


nice reppin one of my crosses !  and that's actually (gdp x humboldt kush) x bluedream F1 all 3 strains are climatized to my area so be careful for mold because it's used to a hot and dry climate 1 gen.


for anyone else who hasn't seen it I have my own hashish fun thread 

https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/516467-poplars-hashish-fun.html


----------



## theexpress (Mar 28, 2012)

poplars said:


> nice reppin one of my crosses !  and that's actually (gdp x humboldt kush) x bluedream F1 all 3 strains are climatized to my area so be careful for mold because it's used to a hot and dry climate 1 gen.
> 
> 
> for anyone else who hasn't seen it I have my own hashish fun thread
> ...


im hping for pounds... my other buddy is doing all female clones outside this year from genetics i gave him.. he is gonna throw out close to 100 or so..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 28, 2012)

So pops the bd on the superbud x bd is Blue dream not blue diesel?


----------



## poplars (Mar 28, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> So pops the bd on the superbud x bd is Blue dream not blue diesel?


that is correct. tryna check my hash thread, new pics yo.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm on it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 28, 2012)

poplars said:


> that is correct. tryna check my hash thread, new pics yo.


i'm on it.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 28, 2012)

i had a badass bacth of rockhard bluedream hugit before.. it smelled like sweet blueberry vomit... i think i still got a pic of it.. every other heavy sativa leaning batch i got of it scked.. i never grew it out before just smokeed good amounts of diffrent phenos of it..


----------



## theexpress (Mar 28, 2012)

http://www.nbcchicago.com/news/local/chicago-crime-commision-gang-book-138174334.html


----------



## theexpress (Mar 28, 2012)

lol... http://www.wgntv.com/news/wgntv-wgntv-investigates-chicago-crime-commissions-gang-book-20120327,0,7611100.story


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2012)

almost out of bud oooo noooo


----------



## poplars (Mar 31, 2012)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2012)

poplars said:


> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO less then 1/8 left


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2012)

weres all my folkks at???? whyte!!!!???? trubz????? someguy!!!!!! ditty!!!??? my nigga sicc!!!!! howak wtf playa!!!!! its coo we see who the last man standing jo!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 31, 2012)

Lol I'm here Jo


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 31, 2012)

shit i'm here.. lurkin like always.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 31, 2012)

lol, see right on time. im lookin at cigars bout to order another 60pk of swishers


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> shit i'm here.. lurkin like always.


my nigga trubz aka mr. cwalk 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBk_fHBzg4U&feature=relmfu


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2012)

one of da anthems... listen to what he says.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndXlNpEAC6o&feature=related


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 31, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lol I'm here Jo


Whyte i fuck with that sig no bull. But i just bought a cane corse/pit ala Bandogge.. and i'm impressed. I been raising and dealing in dogs 4ever. he's the fawn the black one is Sox my new pit pup that i found pretty much cuz of chitown. gettin the bandog ears done in 6 weeks.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Whyte i fuck with that sig no bull. But i just bought a cane corse/pit ala Bandogge.. and i'm impressed. I been raising and dealing in dogs 4ever. he's the fawn the black one is Sox my new pit pup that i found pretty much cuz of chitown. gettin the bandog ears done in 6 weeks.


found cuzz of me?


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lol I'm here Jo


waddup nigga glad you could make it to the junta pai!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2012)

c-wal nigga!!!!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NCfAG-147k&feature=related


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 31, 2012)

Yea chi, remember i was on here talkin bout i was online puppy searchin. All u really did is point in the right directions


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Yea chi, remember i was on here talkin bout i was online puppy searchin. All u really did is point in the right directions



awww yeah.. i remeber...


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlutphekQT0&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2012)

theexpress said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlutphekQT0&feature=related



if you down with da chi play that shit loud!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QNuQizaaJM


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 31, 2012)

yea, if i had never went google'n den boys never would found her


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKcXZ5a5o_g&feature=related


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 31, 2012)

It's cheaper to order?
I just ordered another tent fan+filter,t5 bulbs,ph meter, hygrometer and a couple other things.. A new cam too..
im gonna be popping alot of seeds and the cheap hydrofarm coco slowed me up alot killing most my plants.. Straight pro mix bx soil


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yea, if i had never went google'n den boys never would found her


right on jo.... my boy used to have an argentianian doggo mix.. his name was hooch he ws bad ass


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> It's cheaper to order?
> I just ordered another tent fan+filter,t5 bulbs,ph meter, hygrometer and a couple other things.. A new cam too..
> im gonna be popping alot of seeds and the cheap hydrofarm coco slowed me up alot killing most my plants.. Straight pro mix bx soil


wassup with them sour kushes...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 31, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Whyte i fuck with that sig no bull. But i just bought a cane corse/pit ala Bandogge.. and i'm impressed. I been raising and dealing in dogs 4ever. he's the fawn the black one is Sox my new pit pup that i found pretty much cuz of chitown. gettin the bandog ears done in 6 weeks.


Love pits b.. Always!



theexpress said:


> waddup nigga glad you could make it to the junta pai!


Been dealing wit some fuckery but I'm moving on.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Love pits b.. Always!
> 
> 
> Been dealing wit some fuckery but I'm moving on.


we all have brotha.... lol i been up and down like a roller coaster past few months....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 31, 2012)

theexpress said:


> wassup with them sour kushes...


They growing slow as shit I thinking cause of the ba coco but have been transplanted in pro mix bx after rinsing the coco off. I'm starting the rest along with lush and some of my crosses when the tent gets here.

I also got mad new stuff that is killer!

Bluberry og x tres stardawg
white stArdawg x purple nam
William wonder bx x herijuana 
mikado hybrid x (ww bx x heri)

Rare dankness
facewreck haze
ghost train haze 5,8 and 9 and karmAs bitch! Expect a bunch of sick ass crosses!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> They growing slow as shit I thinking cause of the ba coco but have been transplanted in pro mix bx after rinsing the coco off. I'm starting the rest along with lush and some of my crosses when the tent gets here.
> 
> I also got mad new stuff that is killer!
> 
> ...


lemme get some lolol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 31, 2012)

U r more than welcome to the crosses I make no doubt..


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> U r more than welcome to the crosses I make no doubt..



lol my nigga


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 31, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol my nigga


Everything is getting crossed except sk.. It will be pure for now.. Until I rate it myself and see if I can cross something into it but that will only be limited to sk mob only!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 31, 2012)

same here whyte. but i don't see me doing it yet. i like the uniqueness of some things. It'll be going up against Lush, dog N sour Og soon.


----------



## poplars (Mar 31, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Everything is getting crossed except sk.. It will be pure for now.. Until I rate it myself and see if I can cross something into it but that will only be limited to sk mob only!


legit.

I'll be open to any crosses you have (not sk crosses but others..) that you find to be the primest of the time . I'm just ampin it up year by year you know.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Everything is getting crossed except sk.. It will be pure for now.. Until I rate it myself and see if I can cross something into it but that will only be limited to sk mob only!


hell yeah... thanx... my partners tahoe og is 39 inches tall


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 31, 2012)

poplars said:


> legit.
> 
> I'll be open to any crosses you have (not sk crosses but others..) that you find to be the primest of the time . I'm just ampin it up year by year you know.


I wAs thinking bout you when I got my hands on the purple nam and mikado hybrid. I know the purple nam has a sativa influence on some phenos while the others wI'll be urkle dom


----------



## poplars (Mar 31, 2012)

man oh man... sk makes the most desireable bubble hash on earth... no joke.





wyteberrywidow said:


> I wAs thinking bout you when I got my hands on the purple nam and mikado hybrid. I know the purple nam has a sativa influence on some phenos while the others wI'll be urkle dom


interesting, I'm not too into purple urkel, I found it too be too weak, and I truly feel that any cross with urkel in it is going to be limiting the potency potential of a strain. definitely keep me in mind when you run into strains that look like they'll have a strong as fuck high. that's what I'm truly looking for.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 31, 2012)

theexpress said:


> hell yeah... thanx... my partners tahoe og is 39 inches tall


Is it female? That one is goin to yield some crazy nugz.. I got a couple Louie xiii x Tahoe in flower now


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 31, 2012)

whyte u wanna try dog?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 31, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> whyte u wanna try dog?


Dog kush? That's the one that 600 rave bout?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes. same one the breeders boutique website is up and running.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2012)

poplars said:


> man oh man... sk makes the most desireable bubble hash on earth... no joke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it makes the sickest bho too.. i never had pure sk bubble but i did make some full melt bubble last outdoor harvest of dinafems cali hash plant, and bubba pheno sk.. and that shit was da bomb... way better then the slh hash my partner made!!! but at that point we had already beat the shit outta da bags lolol.. we was getting bag fiber and shit in em


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Is it female? That one is goin to yield some crazy nugz.. I got a couple Louie xiii x Tahoe in flower now


i been looking for da louie for quit some time!!! u got da clone cut? and yes maybe in the next day or so ill update me and partners grow.... sow yall some indoor gusto.. hommie wants to go back to 18/6!!! lol cuzz 2 of his mag. ballest shitted out.. i told him fuck that stay in bloom till u fix the lights.. nigga only got like 8 foot ceilings and shit!!! 2 foot needed for the 1k watters u know.. and shit will start to stretch nasty now since he in bloom


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2012)

24 plants will be copped in the next 2 months or so... tahoe og.... alphadogs... purplewrecs... gdp x blue dream x humboldt kush... white siberian.... and like 3 more strains i cant thin of right now.... another 15 strains are cracked and vegging... 28 clones already vegging for outside.. not bad 28 outta 30 rooted... were throwing triple digits outside this year... i got soo much going on here and my other nigga wants me to move to socal... to grow triple digits inside... and triple digits outside.. lol i already told him yeah.. fuck what will i do.. i know one thong.. ima try and profit from it all.... and this indoor batch were expecting 5-6 pounds dry.. from 4k worth of hps... could be more even.. a couple high yielders in there.. mixed with some moderate yielders...


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2012)

what i really wants is some dessert valley kush..... santa if your listening... but shit we dont even have the room for it lolol fucking over 20 something top notch strains already...


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2012)

even the dry sift kief from the sk is full met nigga!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcScsu-3Nfg&list=UUaD0LVabChoRep1-NVXOM3Q&index=248&feature=plcp


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2012)

look at the sk budder howak made http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COGFKlyAVBQ&feature=plcp&context=C427f72dVDvjVQa1PpcFMiRsB-QfFxX297vz2OJSaZOR8a7Z7GWJ0%3D


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2012)

sourkush... my gift to yall... my contribution to life... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsnERdp2pwg&feature=plcp&context=C454234eVDvjVQa1PpcFMiRsB-QfFxX2H7NxXNKiX9-p4YUNB2l5I%3D


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2012)

if you cant beat us join us!!!!! yall cant beat us... sk all day.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcVOzdrMIA8&feature=plcp&context=C4cd2ac3VDvjVQa1PpcFMiRsB-QfFxX_5DbjF93O0xXiigtaqbgbE%3D


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 31, 2012)

theexpress said:


> if you cant beat us join us!!!!! yall cant beat us... sk all day.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcVOzdrMIA8&feature=plcp&context=C4cd2ac3VDvjVQa1PpcFMiRsB-QfFxX_5DbjF93O0xXiigtaqbgbE%3D


still waiting to get this imposter out of my garden lol


----------



## poplars (Mar 31, 2012)

theexpress said:


> what i really wants is some dessert valley kush..... santa if your listening... but shit we dont even have the room for it lolol fucking over 20 something top notch strains already...


hehe let me atleast get it to F3


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2012)

poplars said:


> hehe let me atleast get it to F3



no if i come out there ima expect some seeds asap!!!! lol


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> still waiting to get this imposter out of my garden lol


lol.................. im sure the imposter still smokes good doe


----------



## poplars (Mar 31, 2012)

theexpress said:


> no if i come out there ima expect some seeds asap!!!! lol


you betcha if you actually come out here hah.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 31, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i been looking for da louie for quit some time!!! u got da clone cut? and yes maybe in the next day or so ill update me and partners grow.... sow yall some indoor gusto.. hommie wants to go back to 18/6!!! lol cuzz 2 of his mag. ballest shitted out.. i told him fuck that stay in bloom till u fix the lights.. nigga only got like 8 foot ceilings and shit!!! 2 foot needed for the 1k watters u know.. and shit will start to stretch nasty now since he in bloom


I got the clone that was hit with Tahoe pollen. This is my first run with her.. I don't have the Louie xiii clone just a cross


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I got the clone that was hit with Tahoe pollen. This is my first run with her.. I don't have the Louie xiii clone just a cross


ahhhhh i see... should still be good.. the tahoe was hella dank


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 31, 2012)

But if she is worth it she will get hit with pollen.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2012)

theres no doubt she will be worth it.......


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2012)

well if i went to cali tommorow there would be 25 clones of pre 98 bubba waiting for me to grow ranging in size from 14-17 inches...


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2012)

i donno what to do... i could stay here.. do my own small personal gorilla... maybe like 15 females... plus me and buddy got a nice thing going with the 4000 watt flower grow... and planning a huge ass outdoor... i was gonna help him threw all this for a even/fair split.... i kinda wanted to save up off that... but ive always wanted to go to a med state.. and cali in part. at the same time my other and closest friend were gonna move to michigan and i was gonna have him be the caregiver on paper and i grow the 72 plants.... prolly outta everything thats what i wanted to do most.. grow mad poundage still in da midwest close to chi and legally with my main man ive known threw life... and this way i can still maintain good ties you know what im saying with my partner over here.... cali is just so far... but ive always wanted to live there... and id be living in socal too... like in the middle of nowere socal but still like an hour away from l.a.,,, i know the electric people out there rape u and im scared of what a 6-8k watt light bill might look like in a residential area lol!!! im not trying to waste all my hard saved money for nothing in cali... i have to make money if i move out there.... and the local med scean is super saturated right now!!! but the laws are sooo fucking lax!!! but the county this fool from out west wants to move to outlawed not ony dispenseries but outdoor growing period.... at the same time doe this crib is out in the middle of nowere on 3 acres of land were ur closest neighbor is about 2 football fields away... shoul we test it and put out like 20 anyways?...... dudes got a guy down the road in san bernardino county who agreed we could do an outdoor at his house too... {lol were thinking like 99 plants lolol} he just wants a %... 

what do you guys think i should do?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 31, 2012)

Man I'm with going legal.. But with me it's not about the most money it's about a steady cow legally if you do move.. If Michigan is a go you are legal,price is cheap etc go for that.. If Cali is good you can do outdoors and be in touch with clone only genetics definately do that.. If all else is wack stay where u at .


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Man I'm with going legal.. But with me it's not about the most money it's about a steady cow legally if you do move.. If Michigan is a go you are legal,price is cheap etc go for that.. If Cali is good you can do outdoors and be in touch with clone only genetics definately do that.. If all else is wack stay where u at .


the county this fool picked isnt cool with outdoor nomore... and thats bitch made has fuck cuzz it has the sickest climate for growing outdoors... hot, dry has fuck, sunny every got damn day.... its fucked up... its like how can they do that.. i thought it was cali!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 31, 2012)

theexpress said:


> the county this fool picked isnt cool with outdoor nomore... and thats bitch made has fuck cuzz it has the sickest climate for growing outdoors... hot, dry has fuck, sunny every got damn day.... its fucked up... its like how can they do that.. i thought it was cali!!


Can u find a diff spot that u can do outdoors? If not as long as u in a legal med state where u can touch clone onlies


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Can u find a diff spot that u can do outdoors? If not as long as u in a legal med state where u can touch clone onlies


lol buddy is set on this spot... ill see ill brin it up tommorow...


----------



## poplars (Mar 31, 2012)

compromise usually yeilds great things, who knows ....


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2012)

poplars said:


> compromise usually yeilds great things, who knows ....


?
i wonder how much they enforce the no outdoor law


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2012)

good news is has soon has this law came out 100 people sued the county one year ago


----------



## theexpress (Apr 1, 2012)

lol its 3 am and me opos and whyte still online


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 1, 2012)

Lmao I don't sleep at night. Lights come on now so I tend to the garden


----------



## theexpress (Apr 1, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lmao I don't sleep at night. Lights come on now so I tend to the garden


[email protected] puerto rican tip towwing around the growroom not tryna wake his kids n wife lolol right on jo


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 1, 2012)

theexpress said:


> [email protected] puerto rican tip towwing around the growroom not tryna wake his kids n wife lolol right on jo


Lol damn Right bro.. I ready to pop the some more sk and some rare dankness seeds.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 1, 2012)

it was my 5th anniversary last night. so i was kinda busy. but most nights i'm at another spot workin so i don't get on. cuz i don't like fuckin wit my phone much.

and whyte u ain't fuckin wit it? had to edit the shit for forum rules i got a good amount thugh. not looking to trade just have no use for this amount.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 1, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> it was my 5th anniversary last night. so i was kinda busy. but most nights i'm at another spot workin so i don't get on. cuz i don't like fuckin wit my phone much.
> 
> and whyte u ain't fuckin wit it? had to edit the shit for forum rules i got a good amount thugh. not looking to trade just have no use for this amount.


congrats on ur anniversery


----------



## theexpress (Apr 1, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lol damn Right bro.. I ready to pop the some more sk and some rare dankness seeds.


how big are the sks u already got going


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 1, 2012)

Like 3-5 inches.. Growth was slow with bad coco


----------



## theexpress (Apr 1, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Like 3-5 inches.. Growth was slow with bad coco


damn!!!!!!! the roots must not be getting any air...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 1, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> it was my 5th anniversary last night. so i was kinda busy. but most nights i'm at another spot workin so i don't get on. cuz i don't like fuckin wit my phone much.
> 
> and whyte u ain't fuckin wit it? had to edit the shit for forum rules i got a good amount thugh. not looking to trade just have no use for this amount.


I thought I sent a pm back.. Yeah always interested shit Ill send something your way Anyway bro!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 1, 2012)

theexpress said:


> damn!!!!!!! the roots must not be getting any air...


I was thinking of taking them out the coco and put them in pro mix which I've been having good results.
But I'll be starting more tomorrow


----------



## theexpress (Apr 1, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I was thinking of taking them out the coco and put them in pro mix which I've been having good results.
> But I'll be starting more tomorrow


yeah i would transplant for sure.... i mean the sk vegges slow yes but that shit is crazy..... lol.... dont just kill em transplant em and start more...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 1, 2012)

lol, anybody heard from sicc in a while(speaking of killing sk's)


----------



## theexpress (Apr 1, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, anybody heard from sicc in a while(speaking of killing sk's)


he was on here like a month ago


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 1, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yeah i would transplant for sure.... i mean the sk vegges slow yes but that shit is crazy..... lol.... dont just kill em transplant em and start more...


Yeh I'm going to start some more definately.. I need to start thinking the stash and adding new crosses


----------



## theexpress (Apr 1, 2012)

shit i need some big changes in my life bro.. hope im ready for em


----------



## poplars (Apr 1, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, anybody heard from sicc in a while(speaking of killing sk's)


 yeah for real wtf.....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 1, 2012)

havent seend docgreenhorn in a grip to... thats my dude to..


----------



## poplars (Apr 1, 2012)

not diggin that shit at all.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 1, 2012)

So how many people with SK are active?


----------



## theexpress (Apr 1, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> So how many people with SK are active?


i dont have any going.. my boy is germing 50 of em right now.... pops got some.... doc got some.... whyte got some... and u got some...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 1, 2012)

and if i cross a male n a fem. what
will they be f?'s?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 1, 2012)

i don't think i'm moving anytime soon. wifey only was buggin so hard cuz we got roaches. she's hella clean and i keep it clean. but i got something for them. lol think that was tmi. imma mention startin my grow back up and see what happens.


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 1, 2012)

I say mich has more promise than cali in terms of a market. Grade A around here is still somewhat rare (read lots of cheap home growers trying to grow on a g or less) so there's some room to be made. If you can get a solid dispensary connection then you will really b gravy, but then your on the books and all that shit. Feds like to fuck with them, I choose to stay away from that shit personally. Just stick with my patients... only thing were missin around here is really good cuts. I feel like most of the shit clubs have are wack soil clones of questionable origin and shit. Maybe I just haven't found the right spot, but none the less seeds and pheno selection have been a requirement for me. All about connects tho, knowing the right people will make a big diff. Its awful risky to uproot and move somewhere with no connects, never know how long it will take to make new legit ones. O yea the weather here sucks too, but u from da chi u can take it np lol


----------



## theexpress (Apr 1, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> and if i cross a male n a fem. what
> will they be f?'s?


if there diffrent strains those are f'1s if there inbred same strain those are f'2s


----------



## theexpress (Apr 1, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> I say mich has more promise than cali in terms of a market. Grade A around here is still somewhat rare (read lots of cheap home growers trying to grow on a g or less) so there's some room to be made. If you can get a solid dispensary connection then you will really b gravy, but then your on the books and all that shit. Feds like to fuck with them, I choose to stay away from that shit personally. Just stick with my patients... only thing were missin around here is really good cuts. I feel like most of the shit clubs have are wack soil clones of questionable origin and shit. Maybe I just haven't found the right spot, but none the less seeds and pheno selection have been a requirement for me. All about connects tho, knowing the right people will make a big diff. Its awful risky to uproot and move somewhere with no connects, never know how long it will take to make new legit ones. O yea the weather here sucks too, but u from da chi u can take it np lol


yeah im really feeling michigan.. again tht is what i wanna do... i just dont feel i have adequet bank for all that.. cuzz ima drop 3k right off the bat on a grow room... 6 lights is gonna cost me 1500 alone and thats a hook up deal... plus i can buy a house after my first harvest... i would there tommorow if i had just a couple more grand...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 1, 2012)

theexpress said:


> if there diffrent strains those are f'1s if there inbred same strain those are f'2s


im talkin bout the sk's lol. u know im past that level.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 1, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> im talkin bout the sk's lol. u know im past that level.


the last batch that pops made i can proudly say were f5's....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 1, 2012)

aiight cool...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 1, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYCSI6sw46g&feature=plcp&context=C4a951d3VDvjVQa1PpcFMiRsB-QfFxX_Cic8ElRCpMlqMgnzyEYeU%3D

yummy!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 2, 2012)

im gonna be in cali by april 20th... how about that.... my new life of growing for a living will start on 4/20... were gonna order my ticket later this week.. my partner out there is gonna fly me in with his freq. flier miles so it will only cost me 80 bux to get there... damn i feel weird about it... i hope it fucking works out... i already got 25 bubbas out there ima be growing and i havent even landed at john wayne a/p yet lol.... im only gonna commit like 4500-maybe 5k of money on this... dude got 4500 put up to... and he gets a 2700$ check every month for the next 3 months then he gonna get like 1600 a month unemployment... i think we got this... he got some credit card numbers and we gonna work some magic to get a couple grand of grow equp. i hope that goes threw.. im not really tryna pay a couple racks for grow shit if we can G some shit


----------



## theexpress (Apr 2, 2012)

shit that worries me.... 
i hate flying...
im moving far da fuck away...
will i get fucked with by the law?
and can i get harvests to were they need to be?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 2, 2012)

So what's going to happen with your grow now? I was looking forward to seeing all my crosses

Starting 5 more sk now for the good news bro! Send me sme clones!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 2, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> So what's going to happen with your grow now? I was looking forward to seeing all my crosses
> 
> Starting 5 more sk now for the good news bro! Send me sme clones!



i was looking forward to seeing all your crosses to.... they will still be grown in il. i can prolly pursued my partner out here to take pix.. lol i havent even told him im leaving yet.. or my moms just a couple of my close friends.. and my brother and a few cuzzins.. i will be growing sourkush in cali for sure!!!!!!!!! FOR FUCKING SURE!!!!!! ima try to sell it to a bunch of socal dispenseries.. there prolly not gonna wanna give me more then 3k-3200 a p for some shit they will sell for like 60-70 bux an 1/8th and will fly off the shelves!!! dirty ass mother fuckers.. and its not like the sk is known for its huge yields.. a got a few more of your crosses left i had extra of.. i got the cali con pre 98 bubba x tahoe!!!! and the julius ceaser x pre 98 bubba!!! were gonna get a bunch more clone only strains.. we already got the real deal pre 98 nbubba clone only... for sure getting some pure 91chemdog for its yield and odor.. and im thinking about platnum headband cuzz its dank has fuck and yields better them most og kushes.. 

glad u popping more sk.. give them nice loose proper aerated soil this time..

got some platnum blackberry kush, and bannana og on the way to... yummy/!!!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 2, 2012)

yeah dont worry i got u u aint even gonna wanna fuck with seeds anymore... lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah pro mix bx soil been good so far. 
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=5&sqi=2&ved=0CDQQFjAE&url=http://www.hydrowholesale.com/Soil-and-Soilless-Mixes/Premier-PRO-MIX-BX-MYCORISE-PRO-MIX-38-cu-ft.asp&rct=j&q=pro mix bx mycorise&ei=rGZ6T-fjAuTa0QG1w8X7BQ&usg=AFQjCNEfZ3QJKQ2lvK1b-uFs3VeH-JRPYQ&sig2=DRLA-e9WsaBU0uOCbbrGIQ


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 2, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yeah dont worry i got u u aint even gonna wanna fuck with seeds anymore... lol


I hear that shit man! Wish the best man.


----------



## poplars (Apr 2, 2012)

theexpress said:


> im gonna be in cali by april 20th... how about that.... my new life of growing for a living will start on 4/20... were gonna order my ticket later this week.. my partner out there is gonna fly me in with his freq. flier miles so it will only cost me 80 bux to get there... damn i feel weird about it... i hope it fucking works out... i already got 25 bubbas out there ima be growing and i havent even landed at john wayne a/p yet lol.... im only gonna commit like 4500-maybe 5k of money on this... dude got 4500 put up to... and he gets a 2700$ check every month for the next 3 months then he gonna get like 1600 a month unemployment... i think we got this... he got some credit card numbers and we gonna work some magic to get a couple grand of grow equp. i hope that goes threw.. im not really tryna pay a couple racks for grow shit if we can G some shit




FUCK YES.....

if all goes well we'll be sharin a bowl of sk bubble one day soon.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 2, 2012)

poplars said:


> FUCK YES.....
> 
> if all goes well we'll be sharin a bowl of sk bubble one day soon.


ill be like a 9 hour drive south of u lol


----------



## theexpress (Apr 2, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I hear that shit man! Wish the best man.


thanx man just worried... big change... im scared of earth quakes too lol!!! hope its gonna be cool living with buddy.. he is tryna kick a tar habit.. tommorow he gonna go to the doc and get some suboxone or wtf ever... its gonna be my crazy ass.. his 35 year old crazy ass.. lol and his crazy ass also comming off dope 20 year old "girlfriend' he said he will know by the 13th if were gonna get that house in san bernardino..


----------



## theexpress (Apr 2, 2012)

im scared of the light bill to!!!! please dont rape me cali!!!!! gonna start out with like 6 100 watters... then upgrade to 8.. doubt the crib can support that kind of current... lol unless a grower lived there before!! but if not gonna have to upgrade all the breakers and wiring to do this.. yuck more money spent!!! im prolly only gonna put in at the most 5k to this over the next 4 months or so... i aint gonna waste too much untill i see a fucking return on that first 5k... then once the money rolls in all will be gravey.. i wont have any more problems any more worries from then on has long has the gravey trains keeps cho choooooin...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 2, 2012)

ima have to get on the link card too.. lol ill take that 200 bux in food.. ittl help.. not much doe ima beast i can eat...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 2, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ima have to get on the link card too.. lol ill take that 200 bux in food.. ittl help.. not much doe ima beast i can eat...


Lmao gotta do what u have to...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 2, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lmao gotta do what u have to...


i did a no call no show this sunday at work.. they cut my hours to 8 a week.. im wondering if i can get unemployment from them.. i mean they aint fire me i havent even talked to them in a while lol.. im suposed to work next sunday... but ima just prolly file anyway say they fired me... and see if i can get it


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 2, 2012)

They will call your job so until they fire you do no file. I would say call out use sick or bac hours.. They can Denise you for tardiness so try to be legit


----------



## theexpress (Apr 2, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> They will call your job so until they fire you do no file. I would say call out use sick or bac hours.. They can Denise you for tardiness so try to be legit


ok... its unbearable to work for this lady... she is the gm her husband the owner wont do shit about her being a bitch... like 3-4 other people before me quit becuase of here including my old assistent gm.... lol they cut my hours to shit.. only one day a week on some personal shit... they told me to quit i told them to fire... they purposely keeping me at one day a week so i dont get unemployment..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 2, 2012)

Go to wok and dont do shit leave early


----------



## greengrowthexpert (Apr 2, 2012)

That's fucking bullshit man. Idk what id do. Probably quit and find another job.. how long have you been working there? Btw I could use some help on my thread is seed/strain reviews(I posted pictures) please and thank you.


----------



## greengrowthexpert (Apr 2, 2012)

Agree with wyte as well


----------



## theexpress (Apr 2, 2012)

greengrowthexpert said:


> That's fucking bullshit man. Idk what id do. Probably quit and find another job.. how long have you been working there? Btw I could use some help on my thread is seed/strain reviews(I posted pictures) please and thank you.


about a year


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 5, 2012)

yall betta join up! https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/518173-kush-lovers-thread.html my new thred.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 5, 2012)

lol got fired.. gotta file unemployment


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 5, 2012)

Damnit, back to the basics. You gotta sub to my thread chi. im back at it


----------



## poplars (Apr 5, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol got fired.. gotta file unemployment



good fuck those dumbasses glad you finally got fired


----------



## theexpress (Apr 6, 2012)

hope i get unemployment...


----------



## poplars (Apr 6, 2012)

theexpress said:


> hope i get unemployment...


hope you do too


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 6, 2012)

theexpress said:


> hope i get unemployment...


Unless u violated company policy then I see no reason u shouldn't.. Good luck with it tho.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 6, 2012)

Sexual 
Harassment is against any company policy, so i guess it's back to da corner in them pumps. Jp. G'luck wit un-employment. It aint ever shyt, but i know something else a come thruif your persistent, everybody gotta eat.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 6, 2012)

thanx everyone should know da demo in about a week or so...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 7, 2012)

looks like i got unemployment


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 7, 2012)

theexpress said:


> looks like i got unemployment


nice, u still en route to cali?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 7, 2012)

theexpress said:


> looks like i got unemployment


You popping now! lol


----------



## theexpress (Apr 7, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> nice, u still en route to cali?


from midway to john wayne nikka... yeah looks like it gotta touch base with hommie tonight.. he went other spots in san bernardino today to peep out some more houses in case them fools rented the other one he was eyein


----------



## theexpress (Apr 7, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> You popping now! lol


i know.. got my half of the rent coverd for the next 6 months in cali..... if the deparment of employment in il. say shit to me ima just tell em im on vacation nigga!!!! cant get link card i dont think cuzz i got drug felonies


----------



## theexpress (Apr 7, 2012)

and again for the record id rather moved to michigan cuzz the close prox. to homeland


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 7, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i know.. got my half of the rent coverd for the next 6 months in cali..... if the deparment of employment in il. say shit to me ima just tell em im on vacation nigga!!!! cant get link card i dont think cuzz i got drug felonies


Thats bullshit.. well i dont know how it works in the chi but over here i know people with armed robberies and manslaughter charges still able to get food stamps.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 7, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Thats bullshit.. well i dont know how it works in the chi but over here i know people with armed robberies and manslaughter charges still able to get food stamps.


im talking cali... i know mad crack heads in chicago with link... this a cali law dude says... i might try to get link but i dont wanna loose unemployment.. lol.... can i transfer my unemployment to another state?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 7, 2012)

Nah i doubt you will lose unemployment they just wont give you as much link.. If i was you file for the li9nk in the chi.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 7, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Nah i doubt you will lose unemployment they just wont give you as much link.. If i was you file for the li9nk in the chi.


ima see sup.. i dont want them to give me less actual money doe... i mean if worse comes to worse i can buy my food... i hope they got aldi's on da west coast.. lol


----------



## theexpress (Apr 7, 2012)

sometimes the stars just line up for ya.... everything is falling into place for me it seems... i mean it could all go terribly wrong but why would it after having so much going for it!!! its nutts.. from the breakup of me and my g/f of 7 years {got nothing holding me here now}, to me meeting my cali connect threw my other real good freind {who i dont even fuck with anymore cuzz got on some hoe shit} to getting fired from this vic ass job and getting unemployment right away when i needed it most... and the money is just enough for my rent every month till oct.{outdoor harvest season} and for my internet to talk to you fuckers all da time lol!!!! i just needed a change of everything in my life soo badly.. its like god is making it happen for me after soo long of suffering.. i could very well be on my way to being just who it is i wanna be..


----------



## poplars (Apr 7, 2012)

theexpress said:


> sometimes the stars just line up for ya.... everything is falling into place for me it seems... i mean it could all go terribly wrong but why would it after having so much going for it!!! its nutts.. from the breakup of me and my g/f of 7 years {got nothing holding me here now}, to me meeting my cali connect threw my other real good freind {who i dont even fuck with anymore cuzz got on some hoe shit} to getting fired from this vic ass job and getting unemployment right away when i needed it most... and the money is just enough for my rent every month till oct.{outdoor harvest season} and for my internet to talk to you fuckers all da time lol!!!! i just needed a change of everything in my life soo badly.. its like god is making it happen for me after soo long of suffering.. i could very well be on my way to being just who it is i wanna be..


hell yeah I'm takin a fat hash rip to this!!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 7, 2012)

poplars said:


> hell yeah I'm takin a fat hash rip to this!!!!!!!!


something tells me u been smoking hash all day anyway lol


----------



## poplars (Apr 7, 2012)

theexpress said:


> something tells me u been smoking hash all day anyway lol


of course


----------



## theexpress (Apr 7, 2012)

hahahahahahahahaha right on


----------



## poplars (Apr 7, 2012)

made a good bit of hash today too  out of the last of my sk shake. will run the last of my sk buds after I get the new work bag


----------



## theexpress (Apr 7, 2012)

shoulda never told us to sub to your thread T now we gonna take turns gang rapeing it lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 8, 2012)

Lol, i don't care.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 8, 2012)

Sooo, .... What it do my niggas? Been a minute. Stay hi my friends.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Sooo, .... What it do my niggas? Been a minute. Stay hi my friends.



hahahahahahasha dr ma fuckin greenhorn!!!!! good to see you back holmz!!!! wtf u been on? tell me there is sk growing in the tropics!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2012)

member this doc????? gizmo da pothead chinchilla??? god i miss that rodent... havent seen him much since me and my ex broke up.. i may have to steal him..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 8, 2012)

theexpress said:


> hahahahahahasha dr ma fuckin greenhorn!!!!! good to see you back holmz!!!! wtf u been on? tell me there is sk growing in the tropics!!!!


There is sk growing in the tropics my nigga.  I'll get some pics up sometime. One is in flower about 4 weeks already and then we have a mother also. So sk is alive and well in th 808. I still got a few sk beans I put up on reserve for back-up just in case.


So how you been man? Hope is all good with y'all. I missed y'all monkey asses, lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 8, 2012)

Hahaha, ya I remember that chinchilla,lol. U gotta teach that chinchilla to dance like that one puertorican dog lol


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> There is sk growing in the tropics my nigga.  I'll get some pics up sometime. One is in flower about 4 weeks already and then we have a mother also. So sk is alive and well in th 808. I still got a few sk beans I put up on reserve for back-up just in case.
> 
> 
> So how you been man? Hope is all good with y'all. I missed y'all monkey asses, lol



lol fuck yessss... dont lose those genetics doc... one day soon you gonna hear about the chitown sk being a craze in cali.. cuzz it looks like im moving there son!!!!!! i been ok for the most part doc.. up and down but this is life... and we missed u too nigg.. to many times i was like wtf is da doc!!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hahaha, ya I remember that chinchilla,lol. U gotta teach that chinchilla to dance like that one puertorican dog lol


lol everytime im around that chinchilla he is soo fucking baked he dont do shit but chill in his lil plastic house with his head out the door so i can pet him between his ears while he eats alpalpha lol... m


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2012)

he makes this weird ass sound when he wants attention.. lol he sounds like a squeekey toy when he does it.. its fucking funny has hell


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 8, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol fuck yessss... dont lose those genetics doc... one day soon you gonna hear about the chitown sk being a craze in cali.. cuzz it looks like im moving there son!!!!!! i been ok for the most part doc.. up and down but this is life... and we missed u too nigg.. to many times i was like wtf is da doc!!


Good to hear u ok and holding the fort down homie. I thought u would be part owner of RIU by now,lol. I haven't been on so long I thought I would have lost my mod status by now,.... I must be one of the special ones, lol. 

First thing I logged on, I came straight to this thread son, so that makes u special too, lol. Been busy doing my thing lately and don't got an Internet Connection so I been away From the RIU scene for awhile.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Good to hear u ok and holding the fort down homie. I thought u would be part owner of RIU by now,lol. I haven't been on so long I thought I would have lost my mod status by now,.... I must be one of the special ones, lol.
> 
> First thing I logged on, I came straight to this thread son, so that makes u special too, lol. Been busy doing my thing lately and don't got an Internet Connection so I been away From the RIU scene for awhile.


naw i wouldnt let them take ur account away... lol... i even go hella back in this thread from time to time to rep howak so his account dont vanish.. i think it helps.. lol... roast is gonna impliment a new plan that over the course of the next few months mods will be given more responsibilities.. first they will be givin another forum to moderate... then another from there.. then after that they will global mods.. i dont think he made the announcment yet.. gotta check the staff forums doe.. how big is the sk in bloom? she gettinmg kiefy huh? pretty soon theres gonna be alotta tropica; people walking funny around da island huh bra
? lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 8, 2012)

The sk in bloom is about 2 ft right now. Indoor. Not going for monsters but going more for numbers. Once the flowering room opens up with space, then the flower room will be filled with sk, but no space right now so only got that one sk in the flowering room. And ya man, that shit be frosty. Can't wait till smoke that shit


----------



## F A B (Apr 8, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Good to hear u ok and holding the fort down homie. I thought u would be part owner of RIU by now,lol. I haven't been on so long I thought I would have lost my mod status by now,.... I must be one of the special ones, lol.
> 
> First thing I logged on, I came straight to this thread son, so that makes u special too, lol. Been busy doing my thing lately and don't got an Internet Connection so I been away From the RIU scene for awhile.


damn bro we thought we lost u 
people been worried about u 
seen post asking where u were now i understand 
welcome back


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 8, 2012)

F A B said:


> damn bro we thought we lost u
> people been worried about u
> seen post asking where u were now i understand
> welcome back


Hey what's up FAB. Thanks for rolling out the welcome wagon  good to see ya man, .... I'm still alive and well


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> The sk in bloom is about 2 ft right now. Indoor. Not going for monsters but going more for numbers. Once the flowering room opens up with space, then the flower room will be filled with sk, but no space right now so only got that one sk in the flowering room. And ya man, that shit be frosty. Can't wait till smoke that shit


hell yeah.. take some pix for ya boy chi.. how is kkday doing man? u still fuck with him? havent seen him around in a grip


----------



## F A B (Apr 8, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hey what's up FAB. Thanks for rolling out the welcome wagon  good to see ya man, .... I'm still alive and well


well i seen a guy post where is dr greenhorn then i looked at your profile and seen u hadent been on since 18 of last month and feared the worse 
glad all is good and u still among us


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 8, 2012)

theexpress said:


> hell yeah.. take some pix for ya boy chi.. how is kkday doing man? u still fuck with him? havent seen him around in a grip


Kkday is doing fine. Ya man, I still fuck with him, lol. I see him pretty much everyday. Either we go surfing or we work on his grow but ya man, I see him daily. I'm actually at his house right now and using his Internet connection, lol. And I'll get those pics up sometime soon.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 8, 2012)

F A B said:


> well i seen a guy post where is dr greenhorn then i looked at your profile and seen u hadent been on since 18 of last month and feared the worse
> glad all is good and u still among us


I've hardly been logging on lately. Another moderator pissed me off awhile back and I Got so pissed at him, I really wanted to break his ass. So I took a break from RIU for awhile for that reason, I wanted to choke the fuck outta that guy, lol. But now I've been over it for awhile but just haven't had much time or an Internet connection to check out RIU on the daily..... But I'm back now and just getting my feet wet again


----------



## F A B (Apr 8, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I've hardly been logging on lately. Another moderator pissed me off awhile back and I Got so pissed at him, I really wanted to break his ass. So I took a break from RIU for awhile for that reason, I wanted to choke the fuck outta that guy, lol. But now I've been over it for awhile but just haven't had much time or an Internet connection to check out RIU on the daily..... But I'm back now and just getting my feet wet again



please dont choke a muthafucker out lol
but i understand your reasons


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 8, 2012)

All right gang, I'm out the door and got errands to do. I'll catch up on y'all later when I got some time. It was good hearing from u guys again. Stay hi and love your neighbors  peace out friends....


----------



## F A B (Apr 8, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> All right gang, I'm out the door and got errands to do. I'll catch up on y'all later when I got some time. It was good hearing from u guys again. Stay hi and love your neighbors  peace out friends....



take care bro i got to run to 
catch up later


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Kkday is doing fine. Ya man, I still fuck with him, lol. I see him pretty much everyday. Either we go surfing or we work on his grow but ya man, I see him daily. I'm actually at his house right now and using his Internet connection, lol. And I'll get those pics up sometime soon.



hahahaha right on tell him i said waddup


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> All right gang, I'm out the door and got errands to do. I'll catch up on y'all later when I got some time. It was good hearing from u guys again. Stay hi and love your neighbors  peace out friends....



for sure hommie... drop by more often da door always open... just annouce yourself first. we be paranoid lololol


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2012)

ok lil update. i know yall like pix... here we have the 25 bubba kush clones on the 31st of last month..


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2012)

has of today looks like 2 of em are gonna die.. but the clones have grown some since the 31st. 

u can see the 2 that arent gonna make it... these teens were 15 bux a pop for 25=400 bux.. they came with a 30 day warrenty.. lol i shit u not.. gotta love cali..


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2012)

heres one with the hps off.. the hps is 1000 watt dimable set at 750 watts now.. on my orders tommorw the hps will be set at full 1000 watts, and plants will be waterd.. temps in this grow roon are like 88-90.. ouch... its fucking hot in socal today doe... some look better then others but im sure the rest will make it... gonna tell buddy to top the taller bubbas as to allow the smaller ones about a week to catch up while the taller ones focus more on branching out..


----------



## F A B (Apr 8, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ok lil update. i know yall like pix... here we have the 25 bubba kush clones on the 31st of last month..


we love pics
sorry about the 2 that are terminally ill 
rest look great


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2012)

on more pick with the hps light off... these plants have been fed once since we got em. fox farms veg shit we using. i told this fool i wanted all organic and to get floranova nutes but the dro shop aint have em and he panicked and got fucking newbie ass fox farm trio... lmao.. 60 bux for the line up.. and he fucking had all kinds of organic nutes at home in a drawer he forgot about lololol... i might switch over to organics for bloom cuzz i dont like fox farmz tigerbloom hot bullshit... he better keep em healthy till i get there...


----------



## F A B (Apr 8, 2012)

theexpress said:


> on more pick with the hps light off... these plants have been fed once since we got em. fox farms veg shit we using. i told this fool i wanted all organic and to get floranova nutes but the dro shop aint have em and he panicked and got fucking newbie ass fox farm trio... lmao.. 60 bux for the line up.. and he fucking had all kinds of organic nutes at home in a drawer he forgot about lololol... i might switch over to organics for bloom cuzz i dont like fox farmz tigerbloom hot bullshit... he better keep em healthy till i get there...


whats that piece of pvc pipe for is that a ebb and flow tray?


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2012)

from a past grow... used has a base to lay netting to train plants


----------



## F A B (Apr 8, 2012)

theexpress said:


> from a past grow... used has a base to lay netting to train plants


oh ok got u


----------



## jeb5304 (Apr 8, 2012)

theexpress said:


> hahahahahahasha dr ma fuckin greenhorn!!!!! good to see you back holmz!!!! wtf u been on? tell me there is sk growing in the tropics!!!!


Or some of that Tahoe OG. What's good all blazin on the best bho I've ever smoked. Chi's sk bho. Just deadly!! Only way to describe it. Puts me in an oil Coma in 3 dabs. then the taste yum!!! Got some news. Bay area is in the plans in June. Big things going down.real big!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 8, 2012)

hey hey hey! even though i'm going 100% organic. I can't let you shit on foxfarm man.


----------



## poplars (Apr 8, 2012)

jeb5304 said:


> Or some of that Tahoe OG. What's good all blazin on the best bho I've ever smoked. Chi's sk bho. Just deadly!! Only way to describe it. Puts me in an oil Coma in 3 dabs. then the taste yum!!! Got some news. Bay area is in the plans in June. Big things going down.real big!!!


 hell yeah I've been blazin sk ice wax and it is str8 up deadly  nice tyo see u on here jeb..


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2012)

jeb5304 said:


> Or some of that Tahoe OG. What's good all blazin on the best bho I've ever smoked. Chi's sk bho. Just deadly!! Only way to describe it. Puts me in an oil Coma in 3 dabs. then the taste yum!!! Got some news. Bay area is in the plans in June. Big things going down.real big!!!



i tried to put yall on game years ago. thank yuo all for affirming what i been claiming for years.. great to see you jeb!!! weres ditty?


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> hey hey hey! even though i'm going 100% organic. I can't let you shit on foxfarm man.


lol bro i havent used fox farms since 2002 chally


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2012)

poplars said:


> hell yeah I've been blazin sk ice wax and it is str8 up deadly  nice tyo see u on here jeb..


we have to have the sk tested... there is some shit in there thats special...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2012)

everybody from socal go to your local dispenseries and tell them i want my chitown sourkush nuggs and i want them now!!!! so bny the time i go to these places they gonna be waiting for me...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2012)

whaT YOUR SEEING AND WHO your seeing right here on this very thread is the future heavies of the pro marijuana movement... guys like cervantes, and emery, and even bog are gonna have to make way for the new breed.


----------



## poplars (Apr 8, 2012)

theexpress said:


> we have to have the sk tested... there is some shit in there thats special...



the thing is, we'd have to have it tested by a lab that can actually figure out every single chemical in there, not just focusing on things it defines as canabinoids, everything needs to be interpretted and ruled out. otherwise I wouldn't agree to send it in honestly. it has to be a serious test not just a basic THC, CBD, CBN test... I want flavanoid profiles and all sorts of shit...






theexpress said:


> whaT YOUR SEEING AND WHO your seeing right here on this very thread is the future heavies of the pro marijuana movement... guys like cervantes, and emery, and even bog are gonna have to make way for the new breed.


big time agree with that... been rippin hash outta the zong it's kickin my ass, time for ano ther


----------



## jeb5304 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thx pops. Glad to be back into forums. Been into too much other stuff lol! But yea got plans for a big 5 bedroom house. My cousin getting another house so well have 2 locations.my breeding going at another location. Gf going go to revere glass and be a blower. Make me some Dabbers and dishes. Just chopped some sk. Only 4 plants this round. More to come. Gotta set up my outdoor here then I'm off to Cali in June


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2012)

jeb5304 said:


> Thx pops. Glad to be back into forums. Been into too much other stuff lol! But yea got plans for a big 5 bedroom house. My cousin getting another house so well have 2 locations.my breeding going at another location. Gf going go to revere glass and be a blower. Make me some Dabbers and dishes. Just chopped some sk. Only 4 plants this round. More to come. Gotta set up my outdoor here then I'm off to Cali in June


lol ill see you out there.. i should be in cali this month.. socal baby!!!! and breeding is a must... so is growing weight of quality nugget


----------



## poplars (Apr 8, 2012)

jeb5304 said:


> Thx pops. Glad to be back into forums. Been into too much other stuff lol! But yea got plans for a big 5 bedroom house. My cousin getting another house so well have 2 locations.my breeding going at another location. Gf going go to revere glass and be a blower. Make me some Dabbers and dishes. Just chopped some sk. Only 4 plants this round. More to come. Gotta set up my outdoor here then I'm off to Cali in June



shit she should hook me up too for savin the sk last year  


I should be gettin a dabber set this month, hella stoked... gonna be blazin this shizz outta it.

sk ice wax (whipped slightly for the pic)


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2012)

damn u mother fukker make me want some concentrates.. i swear yall gonna make me take this ounce of bannana og grind it up, fill up a glass turkey baster with it and run a few cans of butane threw it lol


----------



## poplars (Apr 8, 2012)

theexpress said:


> damn u mother fukker make me want some concentrates.. i swear yall gonna make me take this ounce of bannana og grind it up, fill up a glass turkey baster with it and run a few cans of butane threw it lol



gaah... I'll carefully chop that bud up, run it through my machine 3 times and give you some epic clean nice ass hash.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2012)

poplars said:


> shit she should hook me up too for savin the sk last year
> 
> 
> I should be gettin a dabber set this month, hella stoked... gonna be blazin this shizz outta it.
> ...


around here.. we call that there full melt!!!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2012)

poplars said:


> gaah... I'll carefully chop that bud up, run it through my machine 3 times and give you some epic clean nice ass hash.


bet ya ill be done quicker lololol.. i could go for some sk bubble to right now... shit just infuse it in some glcyerine and hook me up to an iv and feed it to me threw my veins nigga


----------



## poplars (Apr 8, 2012)

theexpress said:


> bet ya ill be done quicker lololol.. i could go for some sk bubble to right now... shit just infuse it in some glcyerine and hook me up to an iv and feed it to me threw my veins nigga



depends, I can get a full session of hash runs done in an hour and 20 mins if I'm really on it. usually it takes me an hour and 45 mins. then you allow the hash to dry for 3-4 days and sort of cure before you press it. then voila. 

I bet the actual process is less intensive compared to BHO though... all I do is turn on a fuckin machine and walk away..come back and work w/ water.... how fuckin intensive is that haha.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2012)

poplars said:


> depends, I can get a full session of hash runs done in an hour and 20 mins if I'm really on it. usually it takes me an hour and 45 mins. then you allow the hash to dry for 3-4 days and sort of cure before you press it. then voila.
> 
> I bet the actual process is less intensive compared to BHO though... all I do is turn on a fuckin machine and walk away..come back and work w/ water.... how fuckin intensive is that haha.


lol takes me like less then half hour to make some bho.... shit sometimes i think i spend more time whipping it into wax/butter then actually making it haha


----------



## jeb5304 (Apr 8, 2012)

theexpress said:


> we have to have the sk tested... there is some shit in there thats special...


What's up chi. Thx bro for this great gift. Def have to get it tested. I bet it's 25% thc 5+ CBd def some heavy meds.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2012)

jeb5304 said:


> What's up chi. Thx bro for this great gift. Def have to get it tested. I bet it's 25% thc 5+ CBd def some heavy meds.


its up there... its fun guessing... but it be funner to know forreal... have you noticed tolerence buildup is almost non existent? i love the sk.. i hope this climetazation shit pops is doing for da movement out there is gonna improve yields in a native enviorment!!! the yiled on the sk is hella low unless u veg long


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2012)

what are you pulling per sk plant jeb? under what conditions


----------



## poplars (Apr 8, 2012)

I think that would be simplifying it too much honestly I'd be willing to bet there's something surprisingly different in there. but who knwos I could be wrong.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2012)

poplars said:


> I think that would be simplifying it too much honestly I'd be willing to bet there's something surprisingly different in there. but who knwos I could be wrong.


i dont think your wrong.. its heavy duty... gotta love those sk trade mark racoon eyes the high gives ya.. and that drained feeling at the end.. like nothing matters.. it usually puts me to sleep


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2012)

after you smoke some sk people will know your high... there is No hiding that..


----------



## poplars (Apr 8, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i dont think your wrong.. its heavy duty... gotta love those sk trade mark racoon eyes the high gives ya.. and that drained feeling at the end.. like nothing matters.. it usually puts me to sleep



lol as you describe this I'm literally reaching that point...hard to type hahaha


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2012)

poplars said:


> lol as you describe this I'm literally reaching that point...hard to type hahaha


when you smoke sk and walk you get that sk swagger to you... walkin a lil funny.. kkday and dr.greenhorn can confirm this.


----------



## poplars (Apr 8, 2012)

theexpress said:


> when you smoke sk and walk you get that sk swagger to you... walkin a lil funny.. kkday and dr.greenhorn can confirm this.


lol yeah makes me look like a damn goof.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2012)

poplars said:


> lol yeah makes me look like a damn goof.



yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrr.. lol j/k j/k...


----------



## poplars (Apr 8, 2012)

hahaa time for another puffffff


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2012)

poplars said:


> hahaa time for another puffffff


yeah me 2!!!


----------



## poplars (Apr 8, 2012)

yeah im str8 up 9/10 stoned, fuckin just gonna load a lil more in the pipe then im sleepin


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2012)

lol.... im not even tired.


----------



## jeb5304 (Apr 8, 2012)

theexpress said:


> what are you pulling per sk plant jeb? under what conditions


 gettin about 2+ oz plant with a 600w/soiless mix vegged like 45 days. I think that's right.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 9, 2012)

jeb5304 said:


> gettin about 2+ oz plant with a 600w/soiless mix vegged like 45 days. I think that's right.


nice!!!!!.....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 9, 2012)

I think the CBD is higher.


----------



## poplars (Apr 9, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I think the CBD is higher.


CBD is associated with pain free but not high or exactly stoned either bro. people who have vaped str8 cbd reported feeling totally sober. 


and I really don't like oversimplifying things to 2 or 3 chemicals, I thinks foolish personally. but idk.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 9, 2012)

I thought that was the sleepy couch lock feeling but thx for informing me.


----------



## poplars (Apr 9, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I thought that was the sleepy couch lock feeling but thx for informing me.


well they're thinking it comes from a combo of thc cbd and cbn, but I don't know if they're certain.


there's been lots of info showing that a significant portion of the complexities of the high comes from terpenoids and flavanoids... that is definitely something to look into.


----------



## F A B (Apr 9, 2012)

hey express how them 2 sick clones doing any improvement ?


----------



## theexpress (Apr 9, 2012)

F A B said:


> hey express how them 2 sick clones doing any improvement ?



they died,,,,


----------



## F A B (Apr 9, 2012)

theexpress said:


> they died,,,,


im sorry for your loss bro


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 10, 2012)

poplars said:


> well they're thinking it comes from a combo of thc cbd and cbn, but I don't know if they're certain.
> 
> 
> there's been lots of info showing that a significant portion of the complexities of the high comes from terpenoids and flavanoids... that is definitely something to look into.


The CBD/THC interaction is weird. If you smoke/vape pure cbd first, and then smoke/vape pure thc the cbd actually blocks the thc from having the typical effect. I'm not sure if the reverse is true also, but there's a lot of research that needs to be done still.


----------



## poplars (Apr 10, 2012)

Wolverine97 said:


> The CBD/THC interaction is weird. If you smoke/vape pure cbd first, and then smoke/vape pure thc the cbd actually blocks the thc from having the typical effect. I'm not sure if the reverse is true also, but there's a lot of research that needs to be done still.


yep this is why I prefer the days of subjective testing, where we got a bunch of professional testers together to say what a strain does medinally and in general.... seems a LOT more accurate to me than tryigm to define chemical percentages to correlate with medicinal effets... that's sounds like a big pharma goal not mine.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 10, 2012)

poplars said:


> yep this is why I prefer the days of subjective testing, where we got a bunch of professional testers together to say what a strain does medinally and in general.... seems a LOT more accurate to me than tryigm to define chemical percentages to correlate with medicinal effets... that's sounds like a big pharma goal not mine.


Agreed. I do think there's value to getting your strains tested as a general indicator of quality, but it definitely doesn't tell the whole story. Actually, I'm taking in three more (Sensi Star, Apollo 13, and ECSD) samples tonight to have them tested. I just like to have a verifiable baseline to compare my stuff to others running the same gear.


----------



## poplars (Apr 10, 2012)

Wolverine97 said:


> Agreed. I do think there's value to getting your strains tested as a general indicator of quality, but it definitely doesn't tell the whole story. Actually, I'm taking in three more (Sensi Star, Apollo 13, and ECSD) samples tonight to have them tested. I just like to have a verifiable baseline to compare my stuff to others running the same gear.



I think the only thing that should be tested is for mold and other contaminants like pesticides... the rest should be up to CERTIFIED testers who KNOW their shit about highs and medicinal qualities


----------



## theexpress (Apr 10, 2012)

poplars said:


> I think the only thing that should be tested is for mold and other contaminants like pesticides... the rest should be up to CERTIFIED testers who KNOW their shit about highs and medicinal qualities


well its always intersting to know where the levels stand.. but i feel you.. ive been higher off 15-18% thc tested indicas then i have been off 23% thc sativas.....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 10, 2012)

F A B said:


> im sorry for your loss bro



its ok.. we make more lol


----------



## poplars (Apr 10, 2012)

theexpress said:


> well its always intersting to know where the levels stand.. but i feel you.. ive been higher off 15-18% thc tested indicas then i have been off 23% thc sativas.....


and this is a perfect example of why I prefer the subjective testing method because when you actually have a tester who has tried literally the best bud from everywhere and you have several of these sort of people you will have a truly unbiased tests and hell these guys could make their own stamp that actually confirms the bud is dank, then on the back it can have details to the high or a website or some shit...

right now shit is disorganized as fuck, and I quite frankly don't trust most people when they say something is dank because if they went a week without bud before they tried it they'll think most dank strains ARE THE BEST THEY"VE EVER HAD.

that's why I only trust a few people in here's opinions about what is dank and what is not, it's the only way I can tell between what is bullshit and what isn't for now, but this is a pretty spartan system IMO..... true legalization would hopefully have something like what I talked about above....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 10, 2012)

I hope u trust my oponion when I said the Tahoe and bubba is dank as fuck and both together should be dank !


----------



## theexpress (Apr 10, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I hope u trust my oponion when I said the Tahoe and bubba is dank as fuck and both together should be dank !


i can vouch for the tahoe from cali con... havent tried there bubba... but once again bubba ismy favorite strain still to date


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 10, 2012)

The bubba I got from them was very coffe smelling and earth tasting with hints of chocolate and a knockout drug high.. Stoned to the bone!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 10, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> The bubba I got from them was very coffe smelling and earth tasting with hints of chocolate and a knockout drug high.. Stoned to the bone!


the bubba im used to smells like thick beefy coffee skunk... earthy i would say is a very subtle undertone... chockolate cant say ive tasted in bubba..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 10, 2012)

Put it like this it tasted like Starbucks mocha coffee


----------



## poplars (Apr 10, 2012)

you two are the few people on this site I do trust opinions on bud. chitown is the only reason I have tahoe og, and you're the only reason I have that cross.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 10, 2012)

poplars said:


> you two are the few people on this site I do trust opinions on bud. chitown is the only reason I have tahoe og, and you're the only reason I have that cross.


lol im da only reason u got sk... and ur the only reason i still have sk seeds..


----------



## theexpress (Apr 10, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Put it like this it tasted like Starbucks mocha coffee


im thinking the cali con. bubba is a lil diffrent... they had to use a very similer strain to pollinate a clone only strain and try to lock in the bubba traits... im sure they did a great job... and im sure its fire has hell!!!!! but there is a certain funk about the pre 98 bubba kush that once you smell enough times u will always remeber it.. i would describe it like this and in this order of smell/tase.. thick coffee/skkunk hits you first... then with slightly fruity/earthy/hashy undertones... smoke like a half gram and you will be fucked up for a good 2 hours atleast


----------



## poplars (Apr 10, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol im da only reason u got sk... and ur the only reason i still have sk seeds..


gooood shit


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 11, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> The bubba I got from them was very coffee smelling and earth tasting with hints of chocolate and a knockout drug high.. Stoned to the bone!


One of the lush cuts smell like coffe right out the can. im hopin the corleon x lush will have the same smell, i love it .


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 11, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> One of the lush cuts smell like coffe right out the can. im hopin the corleon x lush will have the same smell, i love it .


U got bubba x sfv og with og x lemon Larry og x chem d that should be something real special..


----------



## theexpress (Apr 11, 2012)

its pops birthday today... happy b day pops!!!


----------



## poplars (Apr 11, 2012)

thanks bro


----------



## theexpress (Apr 11, 2012)

poplars said:


> thanks bro



yeah for sure!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 11, 2012)

Happy bday pops.


----------



## poplars (Apr 11, 2012)

thanks man;


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 11, 2012)

Damn pops happy bday how old r u now lol


----------



## poplars (Apr 11, 2012)

21 hahah. not getting drunk but maybe a lil buzzed


----------



## theexpress (Apr 11, 2012)

im exvited... i got some headband, purpleheadband, master kush, and og crack ima be smoking on!!!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 11, 2012)

poplars u young ass basterd!!!!! i turned 21 in another country in europe.... in a balkan country while i was on vacation/really visiting my unkle after he served 7 years and got deported from norway lol.... i spent my b-day smoking albanian landrace sativa dom hybrids, drinking tirrana beer, and my unkle bought me a hooker for the night for 100 euros.. ahh good times...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 11, 2012)

here is a pic of the village i was in...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 11, 2012)

this bridge is over 1200 years old... {much older then our country of usa! and i smoked a joint thicker then my thumb on it}


----------



## theexpress (Apr 11, 2012)

this is what i come from.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ehf4n5UIdo&feature=relmfu


----------



## poplars (Apr 11, 2012)

sick!!!!! looks chillaxing


----------



## theexpress (Apr 12, 2012)

hay..... yall ma fukkas like pix... o what?


----------



## theexpress (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 12, 2012)

Looks like a jungle!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 12, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Looks like a jungle!


those super lemon hazes you see there... the big ass sativas are 5 feet.... there all in 5 gallon grow bags... theres a tahoe there thats a lil under or around 4 feet right next to the slh... today is end of week one bloom


----------



## theexpress (Apr 12, 2012)

tommorow ill update the pre 98 bubbas in cali... lol... this da chitown bloom room doe pictured here


----------



## theexpress (Apr 12, 2012)

everything is all organic... fed with floranova bloom, calmag, jamaican bat guano tea... thats it.. no man made chems here in this grow...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice !!!!!!


----------



## poplars (Apr 13, 2012)

sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 13, 2012)

sounds great might do an all organic one day just not here in the near future , just ok with my results and i am a cheap bastard


----------



## theexpress (Apr 13, 2012)

robert 14617 said:


> sounds great might do an all organic one day just not here in the near future , just ok with my results and i am a cheap bastard


40 bux and you can get floranova off ebay..


----------



## theexpress (Apr 13, 2012)

that super lemon haze is a scraggly ass mother fucker.... lol looks ugly to me.. but the buds that come off this strain esp. this phenotype are lemon pez, incense, peppery candy!!!


----------



## poplars (Apr 13, 2012)

robert 14617 said:


> sounds great might do an all organic one day just not here in the near future , just ok with my results and i am a cheap bastard


well that's chill I used to be like that but then I tried true organics several times and noticed how much smoother it was... tried it myself with my own strains and I can tell you there's no way I'm goin back.... get on the train man!


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 13, 2012)

Flora Nova is actually only partly organic. Just sayin...


----------



## poplars (Apr 13, 2012)

Wolverine97 said:


> Flora Nova is actually only partly organic. Just sayin...


knowledge is power.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 13, 2012)

poplars said:


> knowledge is power.


It's good shit, I will occasionally use it during veg if I somehow end up with a plant in straight pro-mix or some other soilless medium. Just not completely organic. Pretty concentrated but a bit sludgy.

It does produce some nice looking nuggage though, I have a friend who uses it consistently (that's how I ended up trying it) and swears by the stuff.


----------



## poplars (Apr 13, 2012)

Wolverine97 said:


> It's good shit, I will occasionally use it during veg if I somehow end up with a plant in straight pro-mix or some other soilless medium. Just not completely organic. Pretty concentrated but a bit sludgy.
> 
> It does produce some nice looking nuggage though, I have a friend who uses it consistently (that's how I ended up trying it) and swears by the stuff.



I swear by roots organics, but it's not like I've tried a shitlaod of other organic nutrients... but I had epic results with roots organics and fuck it don't fix what aint broke.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 14, 2012)

Wolverine97 said:


> Flora Nova is actually only partly organic. Just sayin...


fuck lol your right...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 14, 2012)

i liked the blue mountain organics line.. but 2 things.. one doesnt contain shit for cal/mag, and 2 there bloom formula needs a lil extra nitrogen in it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm about to do organics myself with a couple stains an Lucas formula on the rest. I've heard good things about it


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 14, 2012)

Aye, whyte u get that?


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 14, 2012)

theexpress said:


> fuck lol your right...


Yeah man, I wasn't gonna say anything but I'd want to know if it was me. It works well though, I will say that.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 14, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Aye, whyte u get that?


Nothing yet I'll let you know when thy show so I can send something back


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 15, 2012)

if you don't see em by monday let me know i'l send a few more.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 15, 2012)

morning...........................


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 15, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> if you don't see em by monday let me know i'l send a few more.


Yeah hopefully Monday they arrive. Ill let you know..


theexpress said:


> morning...........................


Afternoon


----------



## theexpress (Apr 15, 2012)

looking like is gonna storm over here..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 15, 2012)

Not good.. Weather is getting warmer on my side.. I can tell I'm going to have to use a a/c in the summer


----------



## poplars (Apr 15, 2012)

wish you guys could grow outdoors and fully understand why you can't...........


----------



## jeb5304 (Apr 15, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I hope u trust my oponion when I said the Tahoe and bubba is dank as fuck and both together should be dank !


I bet it I'll be. Did you run outa stamps bro. Lol. You know he does. I know pops knows I know my shit from shine-ola.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 15, 2012)

Stamps pm's all that but I'm straight now


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 16, 2012)

i mighta neded to thro two stamps on that package. i sent another andi don think he got that either.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 16, 2012)

Who?? I should know by later


----------



## theexpress (Apr 16, 2012)

ahhhh... been dabbin som wax... im fuckin zooted


----------



## poplars (Apr 16, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ahhhh... been dabbin som wax... im fuckin zooted


aww damn son you beat me too it I"m gettin a dabber set ordered THIS WEEK.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 17, 2012)

aww the wax fucks u up............ 3-4 daps and im flying!!


----------



## poplars (Apr 17, 2012)

theexpress said:


> aww the wax fucks u up............ 3-4 daps and im flying!!



omg I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 17, 2012)

poplars said:


> omg I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!


yeah dude... my boys oil rig is like a bong... we put ice cold water from the freezer in it and that filters/cools the already purged wax... its fucking yummy!!!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 17, 2012)

hay... guess who got a house in california....... and its absolutely perfect for growing medicine... {prop 215 complient :] }


----------



## poplars (Apr 17, 2012)

theexpress said:


> hay... guess who got a house in california....... and its absolutely perfect for growing medicine... {prop 215 complient :] }


I knew this would happen one day . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice man, I'm happy for you. Hope it all goes well, and lots of green in the future...


----------



## poplars (Apr 17, 2012)

I wish they hadn't killed the like system, I bet that post would have helllla likes by now.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 18, 2012)

poplars said:


> I wish they hadn't killed the like system, I bet that post would have helllla likes by now.


Hell yeah!!!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 18, 2012)

theexpress said:


> hay... guess who got a house in california....... and its absolutely perfect for growing medicine... {prop 215 complient :] }


congrats, just send me the info n me n my lady will be out there by mid summer and out by fall. just nered a place to stack bread, thx!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 18, 2012)

i need some good vibes... my old employer tryna dispute my unemployment!!!! dirty dirty indian heffer!!!! ima know in about 5 days if i got it or not...


----------



## poplars (Apr 18, 2012)

blaze up son, you're movin to cali.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 18, 2012)

Congrats you lucky fucker lol


----------



## theexpress (Apr 18, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> congrats, just send me the info n me n my lady will be out there by mid summer and out by fall. just nered a place to stack bread, thx!


awww u tryna move to cali to huh?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 18, 2012)

hell yea. 
but my lady scared to live in the hood over there for a few months til she can get a job to help on the bills in a better N'hood. I told her it cant be much worse then places we stayed before in our life but she aint hearin it. i got the money to move n afford 500-600 easy.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 18, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> hell yea.
> but my lady scared to live in the hood over there for a few months til she can get a job to help on the bills in a better N'hood. I told her it cant be much worse then places we stayed before in our life but she aint hearin it. i got the money to move n afford 500-600 easy.


you dont gotta live in compton/watts/oakland just cuzz u black jo!! i mean its super expensive to live in some parts of cali.. but much more manageable in others... your gonna want the smaller communities in the outskirts... rent will be like 1000-1200 a month.. which aint bad for cali.. plus u gonna have a couple acres and privacey in places like this.. like me ima move to a hickish town of about 15k people in a small city in unincorperated san bernardino county...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 18, 2012)

and pops u was right about that area bro.. it is like 50-60% sand.. digging holes and filling them back up with loam shouldnt be that hard.. thinking a power auger would do the job


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 18, 2012)

theexpress said:


> you dont gotta live in compton/watts/oakland just cuzz u black jo!! i mean its super expensive to live in some parts of cali.. but much more manageable in others... your gonna want the smaller communities in the outskirts... rent will be like 1000-1200 a month.. which aint bad for cali.. plus u gonna have a couple acres and privacey in places like this.. like me ima move to a hickish town of about 15k people in a small city in unincorperated san bernardino county...


 i keep forgettin bout the country side. Now i gotta build an argument. If i can get a trailor or something for just a couple of months im good.


----------



## poplars (Apr 18, 2012)

theexpress said:


> and pops u was right about that area bro.. it is like 50-60% sand.. digging holes and filling them back up with loam shouldnt be that hard.. thinking a power auger would do the job



hell fuckin yeah!!!!!!!!


you can make a decent normal garden in that native sand too ya know.

hows the water there!?


----------



## theexpress (Apr 18, 2012)

poplars said:


> hell fuckin yeah!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> you can make a decent normal garden in that native sand too ya know.
> ...


lol... da water is wet over there i hear... hahaha i dont fucking know yet bro.. id imagine its from some river or some shit has its in the high desert.. i donno if they have wells in the desert?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 18, 2012)

theexpress said:


> awww u tryna move to cali to huh?


fackin right i do lol..... well Nor Cal , not so much Socal. Maybe close to Oregon-ish


----------



## poplars (Apr 18, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol... da water is wet over there i hear... hahaha i dont fucking know yet bro.. id imagine its from some river or some shit has its in the high desert.. i donno if they have wells in the desert?


yeah it's prolly on a water system from the city.


put a buncha plants outside today. 5 sour kushe females, 2 lush females, the 4 tahoe og x bubba kush seedlings (unsexed so far) , and 2 desert valley kushes. I only have one more lush female inside, one more desert valley kush female, 2 cheesequake females, and I'm waiting on one pure tahoe og to sex (hope it's female...) , the rest are males. I think I have 3 lush males, 2 pure tahoe og males, 1 cheesequake male, 2 dvk males, and 2 sk males.


----------



## highflyby (Apr 18, 2012)

*Whats up, fuckers.*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Apr 18, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


>



da doc is in da house!!!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 18, 2012)

highflyby said:


> *Whats up, fuckers.*


loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## F A B (Apr 18, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


>


whats growing on fellas
hey express how them 23 clones doing got a pic ?


----------



## theexpress (Apr 18, 2012)

F A B said:


> whats growing on fellas
> hey express how them 23 clones doing got a pic ?


yeah but its a shitty cell phone pic..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Apr 18, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


>


lol nice break dancing


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Apr 18, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


>


----------



## poplars (Apr 18, 2012)

I'll prolly be takin pics within the next couple of days


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 19, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


>


Lol, you always come around right around fight time man. I got Jones by knockout in Second round. I have a feeling he is going to fuck rashad evans whole head (mentally) up when he starts throwin the strikes he's working on. I like Rashad i just dont feel good about his chances this time, plus Bones is my boy! Who you pickin? some other good fights on that card.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 19, 2012)

ima have to lean on jones to win... 60% jones 40% evens... evans has quick hands, and jones a suspect chin.... evens could win by decission or knockout.. but most likely jones will win by tko


----------



## theexpress (Apr 19, 2012)

i wanna see who dos santos is gonna fight.. he will be fighting dana says.. i really wanted too see jds knock out the reem in a round... the reem knew it was comming.. thats why he tried to bulk up too much with roids.. i mean comone alistar.. u been doing roids for over 3 years nigga i know u know how/when to cycle off em before a piss test.. jds just had that nigga scared.. he had to weigh like 275 and cut down to 265 to fight cigano... it dont matter how big he comes in that chump still getting foo fopped....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 19, 2012)

i knew he was roided up.


----------



## poplars (Apr 19, 2012)

this thread is lame as fuck lately, wher ethe fuck are the sour kush pics. shit is lame as fuck. I mean I thought this was teh sour kush thread not the KUSH LOVERS thread...wtf. I wont post on that kush lovers thread if it's gonna kill all the traffic from this thread, fuck that. thisi thread is way the fuck more legendary adn I wont let it die.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 19, 2012)

Well poplars, its not that the kush thread is taking away from this thread. Chi-town is busy so he can't flood us to the top with vidz, and only like 5 people have sk, and half of them dont post pictures, chitown included. The kush thread is in no way compromising this one they are even in different parts of the forum. Nobody wants to come in and watch a strain they will never grow.. so its just us.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 19, 2012)

But i will post my SK pics in both threads so this one doesn't die off. because between me and whyte there won't be any sk pics until fall, and those will be yours, once i get the perpetual pat going u will see some sk action daily.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i knew he was roided up.


shit we all did...........


----------



## theexpress (Apr 19, 2012)

poplars said:


> this thread is lame as fuck lately, wher ethe fuck are the sour kush pics. shit is lame as fuck. I mean I thought this was teh sour kush thread not the KUSH LOVERS thread...wtf. I wont post on that kush lovers thread if it's gonna kill all the traffic from this thread, fuck that. thisi thread is way the fuck more legendary adn I wont let it die.


awww man someones in a bad mood huh....... lol calm down smoke some bubbkle hash.... its gonna be all good. im not gonna let this thread die.. lol shit one day maybe there gonna use this thread against me for states evidence at my trial . lolol


----------



## theexpress (Apr 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Well poplars, its not that the kush thread is taking away from this thread. Chi-town is busy so he can't flood us to the top with vidz, and only like 5 people have sk, and half of them dont post pictures, chitown included. The kush thread is in no way compromising this one they are even in different parts of the forum. Nobody wants to come in and watch a strain they will never grow.. so its just us.


im not growing any sk yet... or i would post pix.... i will be growing sk in the near future.. and pix will be posted.. and those from socal will hopefully be able to grab some sk off disp. in/around riverside county, and orange countie.. hopefully


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 19, 2012)

Well that makes two of us, it'll be atleast 4 months or so before i see sk flowering.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, you always come around right around fight time man. I got Jones by knockout in Second round. I have a feeling he is going to fuck rashad evans whole head (mentally) up when he starts throwin the strikes he's working on. I like Rashad i just dont feel good about his chances this time, plus Bones is my boy! Who you pickin? some other good fights on that card.


hahaha. ya man, I think jones is gonna fuck rashad up. I like rashad, but jones looks unbeatable right now.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 19, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahaha. ya man, I think jones is gonna fuck rashad up. I like rashad, but jones looks unbeatable right now.


Aloha! Perfect reply, i wonder what the odds are in vegas.. I don't see anybody leaning to rashad except for the blackzilla camp.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 19, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahaha. ya man, I think jones is gonna fuck rashad up. I like rashad, but jones looks unbeatable right now.


jones dont have a chin... i think rahad has a punchers chance... i could see rashad ground fucking jones for 5 rounds.. i really could.. rashad dont do much damage on the ground but he would control the fight like that.. rashad has some powerfull double leg take downs... i dont much like jones... and i dont much like evens.... but i dislike jones more.. and i cant wait for the day jones cant cut the weight for 205... and he will have to fight guys like, the reem, cain, mir, dos santos.. well see how unbeatable he is then...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> jones dont have a chin... i think rahad has a punchers chance... i could see rashad ground fucking jones for 5 rounds.. i really could.. rashad dont do much damage on the ground but he would control the fight like that.. rashad has some powerfull double leg take downs... i dont much like jones... and i dont much like evens.... but i dislike jones more.. and i cant wait for the day jones cant cut the weight for 205... and he will have to fight guys like, the reem, cain, mir, dos santos.. well see how unbeatable he is then...


So you sayng machida don't have power. Cuz i remember him tagging jones chin quite a bit in round 1.
And IF and thats a big if, Rashad can get Jones down, he'll have to keep him there. Lol, you would go and pick rashad.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Aloha! Perfect reply, i wonder what the odds are in vegas.. I don't see anybody leaning to rashad except for the blackzilla camp.



the odds are 1-6 in favor of jones..... and the reem would beat jones at h.w. but the reem is gonna get smashed by dos santos... and cain would beat the reem to.. im sorry i have just seen too many people k.o. the reem .. i know what happends when you touch his chin..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Aloha! Perfect reply, i wonder what the odds are in vegas.. I don't see anybody leaning to rashad except for the blackzilla camp.


last I heard, the odds was 6:1 in favor of jones. 

and [email protected] testosterone testing at 14:1...... dude had the testosterone of 14 men!! god damn!! lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 19, 2012)

Honestly i dont think Cigano could beat jones at HW. Like i said man same thing for rashad Except dos santos has not too much of a ground game.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> So you sayng machida don't have power. Cuz i remember him tagging jones chin quite a bit in round 1.


im saying this..... machida could beat jones at 205.. machida had the flu when he fought jones.. and machida was giving it to jones on the feet till he gassed and got chocked out.. machida dont have power.. what is his is precise teq. if you watch the evens machida fight u will see machida hit evens in the same spot of the jaw a few times before he made him do the stanky leg... but machida having heavy hands is not true


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 19, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> last I heard, the odds was 6:1 in favor of jones.
> 
> and [email protected] testosterone testing at 14:1...... dude had the testosterone of 14 men!! god damn!! lol


Damn is that shit healthy. I bet his rage was outrageous.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 19, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> last I heard, the odds was 6:1 in favor of jones.
> 
> and [email protected] testosterone testing at 14:1...... dude had the testosterone of 14 men!! god damn!! lol



bro i called this a while back... i knew this would happen.. and the funny thing is jds spoke on this end of last year... saying how guys like brock, and reem are cheaterd for using roids.. lol and the reem got all mad and shit at jds.. lol when we all knew jds as right.. horse meat my ass.. that nigga is on anabolics


----------



## theexpress (Apr 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Honestly i dont think Cigano could beat jones at HW. Like i said man same thing for rashad Except dos santos has not too much of a ground game.


how couldnt a much bigger stronger fighter with a solid chin and some of the best takedown defense ever, and who has steel in both hands not knock out a no chin skinny legged ass ma fukka?..


----------



## theexpress (Apr 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Damn is that shit healthy. I bet his rage was outrageous.



i dont care if he was shooting the roids directly in his chin lol.. it aint gonna help him once he gets caught by a hook or upper...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> im saying this..... machida could beat jones at 205.. machida had the flu when he fought jones.. and machida was giving it to jones on the feet till he gassed and got chocked out.. machida dont have power.. what is his is precise teq. if you watch the evens machida fight u will see machida hit evens in the same spot of the jaw a few times before he made him do the stanky leg... but machida having heavy hands is not true


i agree to disagree LOL. But machida can not beat Jon Jones. He will get his chance again soon enough after JJ trashes HEndo and probably alexander gustaffson or mr wonderful. And i really like Alexander gustaffson. bader has no chance either


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> bro i called this a while back... i knew this would happen.. and the funny thing is jds spoke on this end of last year... saying how guys like brock, and reem are cheaterd for using roids.. lol and the reem got all mad and shit at jds.. lol when we all knew jds as right.. horse meat my ass.. that nigga is on anabolics


there's more fighters using than u think.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 19, 2012)

I like hendo's chances against jones. hendo got that bomb in his right hand


----------



## theexpress (Apr 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i agree to disagree LOL. But machida can not beat Jon Jones. He will get his chance again soon enough after JJ trashes HEndo and probably alexander gustaffson or mr wonderful. And i really like Alexander gustaffson. bader has no chance either



i like gustovsons chance against jones... i tink a couple solid leg kicks from that cat will slow down jones takedowns... and i know gustofson got the power to tko jones... jones will prolly beat hendo on account of hendo gasses super fast... but know this... IF ONE H-BOMB LANDS ON JONES... THATS IT THAT NIGGA GONNA BE OUT LIKE A LIGHT...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 19, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I like hendo's chances against jones. hendo got that bomb in his right hand



yeah biut everyone knows it....... getting harder for him to land it..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> how couldnt a much bigger stronger fighter with a solid chin and some of the best takedown defense ever, and who has steel in both hands not knock out a no chin skinny legged ass ma fukka?..


After he lets rashad test his chin this weekend you won't have that against him. i know Evans will land at least 1 good one before its NIGHT NIGHT! And if JJ has to stand with cigano, Cigano cant hang.. If you dont think jones can do all that amazing shit at heavyweight your crazy, his brother plays for the ravens as a D Lineman so i believe with some weight on him he's still competitive in that way


----------



## theexpress (Apr 19, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> there's more fighters using than u think.



yeah. all the older dudes on testosterone shit... like hendo is on it to... makes no secret about it.. so is rampage now... those are barely legal roids.. bigfoot silva cant ever pass a roid test.. has he has a prescription for them to counteract his gigantisism


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 19, 2012)

The H bomb will be the only way hendo takes that. And i do really like Hendo as a fighter.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> After he lets rashad test his chin this weekend you won't have that against him. i know Evans will land at least 1 good one before its NIGHT NIGHT! And if JJ has to stand with cigano, Cigano cant hang.. If you dont think jones can do all that amazing shit at heavyweight your crazy, his brother plays for the ravens as a D Lineman so i believe with some weight on him he's still competitive in that way



ill bet you a stack.. that jones will never be able to beat jds...... never...... theres no way he could win.. he dont have the power to k.o. dos santos.. never will... he isnt gonna take jds down... jds has cleared the h.w. division of all there most dangerous grapplers.. were talking hella glorified div. 1 and div 2 ncaa wrestlers... were talking world class bjj blackbelts..


----------



## theexpress (Apr 19, 2012)

once people start kicking jones in them skinny legs he gonna need surgury.. i have no fucking clue why shogun didnt use his leg kicks more.. he has vicious ones... but he ate a big knee early...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> jds has cleared the h.w. division of all there most dangerous grapplers.. were talking hella glorified div. 1 and div 2 ncaa wrestlers... were talking world class bjj blackbelts..


jds still hasn't fought mir yet. mir would snap his limbs off


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> once people start kicking jones in them skinny legs he gonna need surgury.. i have no fucking clue why shogun didnt use his leg kicks more.. he has vicious ones... but he ate a big knee early...


jones does have some skinny ass legs, lol


----------



## theexpress (Apr 19, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> jds still hasn't fought mir yet. mir would snap his limbs off



lol its not going to the floor untill mir eats a big punch.. watch how cain treats mir like a bitch.. and them remember how jds treated cain like a bitch...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 19, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> jds still hasn't fought mir yet. mir would snap his limbs off


very interesting matchup. very.mir aint no slouch.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 19, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> jones does have some skinny ass legs, lol


yup... even has a h.w. jones wouldnt be more then 240 pounds.... its not in his genetics to be bigger it shows... even the reem at 205 pounds was much more soilidly built then jones...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol its not going to the floor untill mir eats a big punch.. watch how cain treats mir like a bitch.. and them remember how jds treated cain like a bitch...


lmfao you retarded cuz.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> very interesting matchup. very.mir aint no slouch.



lol i saw an over the hill big nog give it to mir on his feet... mir dont got a chin either... but he is a very inteligent fighter.. and a bright person in general.. he has stopped being such a asshole and is much more likeable now.. he will never be champ again doe...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lmfao you retarded cuz.


i know u dont got mir over cain right?


----------



## theexpress (Apr 19, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_12Pg-kRGlc


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 19, 2012)

here's all the odds on saturdays fight

http://network.yardbarker.com/author/article_external/10585387?headline=ufc_145_jones_vs_evans_odds_champion_favored_big&linksrc=mb_right_col&mailing_id=1537&sport_name=mma


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes i think mir can beat cain. Because mir got some ok hands and cain is gonna wanna wrestle, Mir will just like Dr.G said " Snap his arm off" Mir is too good down on the ground.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 19, 2012)

Damn, the card looks even nice to me now.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 19, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiH_W-jO1Lc


----------



## theexpress (Apr 19, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I82Tj5eabLU&feature=related

sorry guys noone is gonna beat dos santos not atleast for a couple years... and certainly noone is gonna move up from a lowwer weight class to beat dos santos... beleave in destiny? i do


----------



## theexpress (Apr 19, 2012)

yo doc... how do you deal with the tropical heat???n im sure it fucking sux when its like 95 and 70 something % humidity...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yo doc... how do you deal with the tropical heat???n im sure it fucking sux when its like 95 and 70 something % humidity...


by going to the beach,.... like I'm going to do right now  later, alligator


----------



## theexpress (Apr 19, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> by going to the beach,.... like I'm going to do right now  later, alligator



lol i wondwer wtf im supposed to do.. ima be in the desert.. aint no beaches jo!!!!!! guess ill have to turn up the a/c and add more more money twords an already fucking retardly high power bill


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 19, 2012)

I'll try and get those sk pics up sometime this week. everytime I'm at the growhouse, it's lights out. I gotta be there when the lights are on to snap some pics. don't wanna fuck with the lighting schedule. it's at 5 weeks now I think. somewhere around there


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol i wondwer wtf im supposed to do.. ima be in the desert.. aint no beaches jo!!!!!! guess ill have to turn up the a/c and add more more money twords an already fucking retardly high power bill


if you wanna see retardedly high electric bills, try moving to HI. everything in HI is outrageously skyhigh in cost


----------



## theexpress (Apr 19, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'll try and get those sk pics up sometime this week. everytime I'm at the growhouse, it's lights out. I gotta be there when the lights are on to snap some pics. don't wanna fuck with the lighting schedule. it's at 5 weeks now I think. somewhere around there


21 more days or so till chop!!!!!! nice.....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 19, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> if you wanna see retardedly high electric bills, try moving to HI. everything in HI is outrageously skyhigh in cost


lol at .33 cents per kilowatt hour for highest electrical tier in the state of california ill show you a 1500$ a month electric bill... we gotta somehow get on the c.a.r.e. program


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 19, 2012)

So when you gonna be in Cali? you know I don't believe you till you move there. what happen to colorado last year? lol you told me you found a place there


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 19, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> So when you gonna be in Cali? you know I don't believe you till you move there. what happen to colorado last year? lol you told me you found a place there


Lol, I really hope he makes the move. Hopefully!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, I really hope he makes the move. Hopefully!


ya I hope he does too, lol. I could go actually visit the fool if he moves to Cali, hahaha


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 19, 2012)

yea, that is true. Its weird that i talk to some ppl on here more than family, but have never met em.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yea, that is true. Its weird that i talk to some ppl on here more than family, but have never met em.


lol. same here


----------



## theexpress (Apr 19, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> So when you gonna be in Cali? you know I don't believe you till you move there. what happen to colorado last year? lol you told me you found a place there



the other investor bitched out..... u dont beleave me huh?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> the other investor bitched out..... u dont beleave me huh?


not till you in Cali


----------



## theexpress (Apr 19, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> not till you in Cali


ok...... lol......... when u gonna come visit? u got people in cali or some?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ok...... lol......... when u gonna come visit? u got people in cali or some?


ya I gots people in Cali, lol


----------



## theexpress (Apr 19, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya I gots people in Cali, lol



were bouts?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> were bouts?


my boy surfdout posts up in Cali half the year. not sure whereabouts though. also got few other friends who fly out to Cali to grab some weight then bring it back to HI for resale. .... so when you gonna be posting up in Cali?


----------



## theexpress (Apr 20, 2012)

happy 420 everyone


----------



## poplars (Apr 20, 2012)

happy 420!!!!!! ordering a dabber set w/ quartz nail and a work bag off of ALT today w00000t


----------



## theexpress (Apr 20, 2012)

^^^ hell yeah.. your gonna have some fun with that


----------



## poplars (Apr 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ^^^ hell yeah.. your gonna have some fun with that


seriously.. I might even opt to put a rush order on it so I get it sooner....lol even tho it's friday and they're polly already swamped.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 20, 2012)

happy 420 !,,,


----------



## STEADY BLAZING (Apr 20, 2012)

happy 420!!!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 20, 2012)

yes happy 420 to everyone!!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 20, 2012)

man i got got for a bill fifty last night.... if i dont see this money by todays ima go to this vics home.. if yall dont see me on the next few weeks its cuzz im in county jail on some aggravated battery shit... i have never been ripped off even 5 dollars.. this is new to me.. shit aint gonna fly


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> man i got got for a bill fifty last night.... If i dont see this money by todays ima go to this vics home.. If yall dont see me on the next few weeks its cuzz im in county jail on some aggravated battery shit... I have never been ripped off even 5 dollars.. This is new to me.. Shit aint gonna fly


i feel u. I fronted an oz off the other day n it got lost .. Oh well made a 150 off 21 grams yesterday.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 21, 2012)

> It appears that Frank Mir is going to get another shot at championship gold a little sooner than expected, as he will lock horns with reigning champion Junior dos Santos in the UFC 146 main event.
> 
> UFC President Dana White announced the news on his Twitter account late Friday evening: &#8220;May 26th is now Mir vs. JDS for the HW title in Las Vegas at the MGM Grand,&#8221; he wrote.


u got a challenge now


----------



## theexpress (Apr 21, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> u got a challenge now



lol i got jds k.o. round 1...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 21, 2012)

man im bitter over this 150 tstill.. i gotta try to get to this chumps home.. he lives far


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 21, 2012)

Lol, man don't get sour grapes. 150 aint worth no kind of charge. When dude told me he tried to stick the o'z under his bumper and it fell out on the way to the trap i just said it's cool. just wont front him no more.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol i got jds k.o. round 1...


mir ain't gettin ko'd . we gon finally see jds ground game.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 21, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> mir ain't gettin ko'd . we gon finally see jds ground game.


i thought you knew me my g... cuzz if u really did you would know that i am not the one to stand for this shit... its fucking frustrating that i dont have a ride to this bitch ass stains crib...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 21, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> u got a challenge now


yup yup!! Mir's gonna take dos santos arm and belt come fight night.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> man im bitter over this 150 tstill.. i gotta try to get to this chumps home.. he lives far


do how I do and go get that money. go kick the guys ass dude.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 21, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> mir ain't gettin ko'd . we gon finally see jds ground game.


yup. and JDS got a weak ass ground game. it don't matter who he train with. his ground game weak


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 21, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> yup. and JDS got a weak ass ground game. it don't matter who he train with. his ground game weak


I believe this is because he is a trained boxer. he will never have the mindset of even being on the ground. lol picyure JDS submitting Mir, lol. JDS would look awkward on the ground. Mir is a beast down there. I used to call him the smooth operator. he males bjj look so sick.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 21, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I believe this is because he is a trained boxer. he will never have the mindset of even being on the ground. lol picyure JDS submitting Mir, lol. JDS would look awkward on the ground. Mir is a beast down there. I used to call him the smooth operator. he males bjj look so sick.


yup' the only way JDS wins is if he catches Mir early in the stand up. and Mir is still a stud on the ground. he gets nasty with it too. he ain't afraid to snap a limb if need be. wonder what's gonna happen with Overeem? hope he doesn't get cut from the ufc


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 21, 2012)

I think once it gets to the ground, JDS is gonna be in some big trouble. but if Mir decides to try and bang with JDS, it's gonna be a short night for Mir. 


damn bro, I can't wait till the fights tonight. hope someone gets knocked the fuck out. also looking forward to the travis browne fight on fx undercard. he's a future heavyweight champ. his draw with kongo a few fights back was BS. he owned kongo in that fight


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 21, 2012)

i agree on travis about the kongo fight. There will be knockouts though. i think everybody fighting tonight is pumped to be on the card.


----------



## poplars (Apr 21, 2012)

I find it really hard to not get extremely super bored and dissapointed with this thread when 15+ posts are nothing but UFC>... I really think you fools should start your own thread for that shit. 


hate me if you want, I'm getting really fuckin tired of all this UFC talk distracting from sour kush and plant talk.



seriously this shit is getting fuckin OLD...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 21, 2012)

the UFC thread sucks. Lighten up pops. You can't talk str8 sk everyday.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 21, 2012)

wah wah wah.


----------



## poplars (Apr 21, 2012)

nah I"m done, you fools can have this thread, I'm gonna hang out in the kush lovers thread because they can actually keep it on topic.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 21, 2012)

poplars said:


> I find it really hard to not get extremely super bored and dissapointed with this thread when 15+ posts are nothing but UFC>... I really think you fools should start your own thread for that shit.
> 
> 
> hate me if you want, I'm getting really fuckin tired of all this UFC talk distracting from sour kush and plant talk.
> ...


you should start a new thread champ. the flow of the thread was always this way. put it on ignore if you don't like it


----------



## poplars (Apr 21, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you should start a new thread champ. the flow of the thread was always this way. put it on ignore if you don't like it


gotta love the respect, the only reason you even have sk seeds right now is because of me and that's how it's gonna be? absolutely no respect for this thread. peace.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 21, 2012)

poplars said:


> gotta love the respect, the only reason you even have sk seeds right now is because of me and that's how it's gonna be? absolutely no respect for this thread. peace.


STFU the only reason I have sk is cause of chitown, not you. your monkeyass just made seeds. big whoop


----------



## poplars (Apr 21, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> STFU the only reason I have sk is cause of chitown, not you. your monkeyass just made seeds. big whoop


yeah if my monkey ass hadn't made seeds that year this strain would be clone only. some monkey I am.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 21, 2012)

poplars said:


> yeah if my monkey ass hadn't made seeds that year this strain would be clone only. some monkey I am.


chitowns a monkeyass too for not being able to do the shit on his own. how the fuck he gonna be a "breeder" and the monkeyass can't even make his own seeds to save his own strain???


----------



## poplars (Apr 21, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> chitowns a monkeyass too for not being able to do the shit on his own. how the fuck he gonna be a "breeder" and the monkeyass can't even make his own seeds to save his own strain???


yeah statements like that are gonna make us REAL glad we gifted you with Sk.........REAL glad.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 21, 2012)

Lol, a bunch of monkey asses. My bad if fight talk bothers you pops, but thats what we are into, and we enjoy conversing about it. Just bypass it. cuz if we weren't talkin fights the thread would be dead for a while. 

You gotta remember the thread was built by howak while he was growing different strains for people to watch and see. like i said before


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Well poplars, its not that the kush thread is taking away from this thread. Chi-town is busy so he can't flood us to the top with vidz, and only like 5 people have sk, and half of them dont post pictures, chitown included. The kush thread is in no way compromising this one they are even in different parts of the forum. Nobody wants to come in and watch a strain they will never grow.. so its just us.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 21, 2012)

poplars said:


> yeah statements like that are gonna make us REAL glad we gifted you with Sk.........REAL glad.


lol ya whateva's. who the fuck is "us"?? lmao you chitown's girlfriend or something? go ask chitown if he is "glad" he gave me the sk and see what he says.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 21, 2012)

there is life out there!


----------



## poplars (Apr 21, 2012)

ya know what I think this thread has run it's course, you guys can have it. 

*unsubbed*


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 22, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol ya whateva's. who the fuck is "us"?? lmao you chitown's girlfriend or something? go ask chitown if he is "glad" he gave me the sk and see what he says.


Hawaii did it big last night man.. good fights


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 22, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Hawaii did it big last night man.. good fights


yup some good fights. eddie yagin did a number on hominick. I was worried they were gonna rob yagin and give the decision to hominick because of the way rogan was all swinging from his balls and hyping hominick when he was commentating during the fight. and travis browne did exactly what I thought he was gonna do. he is one dangerous heavyweight. the jones/rashad fight was good too. rashad was holding up well until they started to play pattycake and rashad started eating some solid elbows. I'm kinda surprised rashad went the whole 5 rounds


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 22, 2012)

put some of this in your pipe and smoke it........ sk at about the 6 week mark


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 22, 2012)

Yagin is a nasty lil fucker. love his style in that fight. and Trav Brown is forever entertaining so big and athletic. and jones did it how i thought he would. My Ladies problem with travis is that he is too big. i like the guy


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 22, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> put some of this in your pipe and smoke it........ sk at about the 6 week mark


go in my thread and post those, if you don't mind. lookin dank as always.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 22, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Yagin is a nasty lil fucker. love his style in that fight. and Trav Brown is forever entertaining so big and athletic. and jones did it how i thought he would. My Ladies problem with travis is that he is too big. i like the guy


ya I like travis browne too. hopefully he gets a couple good fight in this year so he can go after the belt. I hear he is gonna fight Cain. hope it hapens. and travis is a huge muthafucka, lol.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 23, 2012)

ok.... first off... out of my 150 that i was owed i got back 110 cash abnd 2 video games back for it... 

now.... i was denied unemployment... i dont know wgtf ima do now... i need that money for cali.. i guess ima have to try and appeal it.. hop;e for the best for me


----------



## theexpress (Apr 23, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> put some of this in your pipe and smoke it........ sk at about the 6 week mark


looking good doc...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 23, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> chitowns a monkeyass too for not being able to do the shit on his own. how the fuck he gonna be a "breeder" and the monkeyass can't even make his own seeds to save his own strain???


 i was bizzy making sweet sweet love to your sister... kkday was there to.. he was filming.. lol..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i was bizzy making sweet sweet love to your sister... kkday was there to.. he was filming.. lol..


lol 

I was wondering where you was bro. you didn't log on for a whole day, I thought you went to get that buckfifty and got your ass handed to you instead, ahahahaha!........ no unemployment huh? dude, I ran out of unemployment and am on an extension right now. been on unemployment since Oct. last year had a few cash jobs to help boost my stack during the time. One of my buddies just exhausted all of his unemployment, and dude been on unemployment for 3 years straight!! lol how come they denied your unemployment?


----------



## theexpress (Apr 23, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol
> 
> I was wondering where you was bro. you didn't log on for a whole day, I thought you went to get that buckfifty and got your ass handed to you instead, ahahahaha!........ no unemployment huh? dude, I ran out of unemployment and am on an extension right now. been on unemployment since Oct. last year had a few cash jobs to help boost my stack during the time. One of my buddies just exhausted all of his unemployment, and dude been on unemployment for 3 years straight!! lol how come they denied your unemployment?


u know im fully about my money doggie.. if someone handed my ass to my 6'2 250 pound ass i would have to pick up a big rock or stick.. you know your boy cant be chumped.... im cool with the 110 bux back and 2 video games.. i aint wasteing my time no more chasing cluck ass niggas not for no 30 bux... i should have just smashed dude when he gave me the money and games but ill wait and see if he pays me the extra 30.. i wont hold my breath if not ill just gamestop the games and get w/e they gonna give me which will prolly only be like 10 bux for both games.. 


anyway they denied me cuzz i got fired for nocall no show... but.. i said i was sick has hell.. i justy filed for an appeal via fax a lil bit ago.. gonna be a min for i hear back... i donno wtf is going on with cali now... shits all fucked up...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 23, 2012)

worlds greatest indica!!!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 23, 2012)

doing some soul searching... ill be back on later


----------



## genuity (Apr 23, 2012)

bein able to see that sk,in full indoor pic like that is beast,i must say she is a very nice cross.


----------



## poplars (Apr 24, 2012)

genuity said:


> bein able to see that sk,in full indoor pic like that is beast,i must say she is a very nice cross.


she tokes 10x better than she looks so what does that tell you


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2012)

taking the necessary steps that will better my funding twords cali so if i dont get the unemploy. i can still live da dream


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 24, 2012)

I thought u was going out there by 4/20?

Besides them fags denying unemployment hope everything is good


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I thought u was going out there by 4/20?
> 
> Besides them fags denying unemployment hope everything is good



i know i was supposed to... im just needing to get this unemployment bad bro... its 4k over the next 6 months.. that will def. help. my boy in cali will be moving shit into the new house one week from today.. he keeps callin for me to go there... to take control of the cultivation... i mean i wanna go out there and ball.. after i flip this next bow ima have 25k racks good to go.. i wanna invest like 5k of that into the operation plus the other 4k over the next 6 months from unemploy. i gotta do this right... buddy is tryna get his unkle to invest about 5k into it to...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2012)

lol yall all prolly looking at me like damn chi u jew peace of shit u already got the bread for it.. i do.. but i am very weird about how i do shit.. very strategic.. i look at this 4k has money owed and not paid.. ima fight for it.. cuzz ima fighter.. period


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 24, 2012)

By all means get that.. I know I would do the same


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> By all means get that.. I know I would do the same



yeah bro i tried to pull it with these niggas nasty da other day.. i wrote a letter saying i want to appeal, i never been late for work, never called off, always early, was good employee, that i got no money for food, or rent, and that my g/f is 2 weeks pregnant.. noone with a heart would deny that id think


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice one! Good luck if not we ride out on them busters!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Nice one! Good luck if not we ride out on them busters!



hell yeah.. ill go get the leather gloves from pops house.. you go get the tec 9'z from underneathj doc's porch...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 25, 2012)

Haha, lol i just bought a tec9 it's funny umention it. probably never use it get bored n sell it. this is my 2nd one. if i can get my hands on a Desert eagle that'll be my baby 4 life. but im not getting that off the streets, imma get my lady to get a gun licence n get it like that . Gonna be wayyyy more expensive


----------



## theexpress (Apr 25, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Haha, lol i just bought a tec9 it's funny umention it. probably never use it get bored n sell it. this is my 2nd one. if i can get my hands on a Desert eagle that'll be my baby 4 life. but im not getting that off the streets, imma get my lady to get a gun licence n get it like that . Gonna be wayyyy more expensive


the d.e. is a big ass strap for sure!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 26, 2012)

I want 2 of em. One for the car one for the house. and she can get a concealed weapons licence then i can make it happen. I don't see a reason why i need a tec9 right now, i'm chillin.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 26, 2012)

Tech 9 Ahhh memories .. I had one at like 17... My weapon of choice now is the sig.40. And p90 ruger..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 26, 2012)

Been through a few tec's , never had a .40 but i had a military issue colt .45, and a had a .44magnum for lil while. most recently i had a .32 dont know what kind, a highpoint 9, and a.38special all within the year. i used to be a nut bout guns but i chilled out. but im gettin strapped back up incase this 2012 shit is gonna pop off.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 26, 2012)

my weapons of choice in jail was a sock fulla dominoes, and a flexible pen that i got to stay str8 by wrapping it with a long string i pulled off my blanket.. fuck with me.. division 9 warrior!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 26, 2012)

i stol this pic from another thread... lol this ios my guys trubz sk;s... they looking proper


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 26, 2012)

yes, they doing good as expected.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 26, 2012)

just touched down with a L of some a747... its fucking huge!!!!!!!!!!!!! greenhouse grown.. cant go wrong for 2200.. its not bad for a sativa.. nice piney smell...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 27, 2012)

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay.. who likes updates...?


----------



## theexpress (Apr 27, 2012)

CLONE ONLY!!!!!!! pre 98 bubba kush...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## poplars (Apr 27, 2012)

i'm definitely seeing a couple pre98 leaf structure in the tahoe x pre98


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 27, 2012)

Any pics? ..
I sent a few of those out but you are the only one who started.


----------



## poplars (Apr 27, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Any pics? ..
> I sent a few of those out but you are the only one who started.


well they survived a frost today had to bring them in before the inversion layer (when the sunrises it causes the temp to abruptly lower 2 degrees or so) so they're recovering atm but fine, I wanna take pics when they're in full lush leaf structure mode, which woulda been good yesterday haha. I'll get some pics in a day or two depending on recovery time.

I'm surprised I"m the only one who started those up...that's a daank ass cross. I still got like 4 extra seeds too just in case. butI"m already seeing one male out of the 4 I started, hopefully the other 2-3 are female.


----------



## highflyby (Apr 28, 2012)

I *fucking love* this thread. It *delivers.*

I show up every once in a while, I got hella pages of drama and riff raff to read. I miss you fuckers. I do have hella time now......but still not able to grow, yet.

-hfb


----------



## theexpress (Apr 29, 2012)

highflyby said:


> I *fucking love* this thread. It *delivers.*
> 
> I show up every once in a while, I got hella pages of drama and riff raff to read. I miss you fuckers. I do have hella time now......but still not able to grow, yet.
> 
> -hfb


can me, pops, T, and da rest da sk mob come threw and run a train on ya misses..? lol we miss you to


----------



## theexpress (Apr 29, 2012)

your boy just picked up some iotv body armer... military issue nigga....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 29, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Improved_Outer_Tactical_Vest


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 30, 2012)

I need that!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 30, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I need that!


800 and its yours..... its heavy hS FUCK.. you have been warned..


----------



## theexpress (Apr 30, 2012)

damn this thread is 1400 fucking pages long... lets celebrate... {rolls a 2 gram joint of ak47}


----------



## poplars (Apr 30, 2012)

ima be dabbin sk yoooo


----------



## theexpress (May 1, 2012)

poplars said:


> ima be dabbin sk yoooo


save me some!!!


----------



## theexpress (May 1, 2012)

my partner already moved into the house in san bernardino!!! the bubbas are with him!!! they made the move safely!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 1, 2012)

wassup homeslice? all good in tha hood


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 2, 2012)

theexpress said:


> my partner already moved into the house in san bernardino!!! the bubbas are with him!!! they made the move safely!!!


nevermind your partner. when are you going to move to Cali?


----------



## Penyajo (May 2, 2012)

Hey guys what's goooooood? Sorry haven't ha much time for RIU lately. Hope all is well here with you guys. I finally have got my setup all done and now have 3 nice querkle clones that just showed root a few days ago. Things are going to be getting exciting here soon. When I get off work I'll post some pics and show you guys what I am working with now. STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## theexpress (May 2, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> nevermind your partner. when are you going to move to Cali?


the 15th.. by way of train


----------



## highflyby (May 2, 2012)

theexpress said:


> can me, pops, T, and da rest da sk mob come threw and run a train on ya misses..? lol we miss you to


My lady would kick your fucking teeth in sir 

...and today is actually her birthday. We got joints and beers - Were headed to the river!


----------



## Penyajo (May 2, 2012)

theexpress said:


> the 15th.. By way of train


^^^^^^^^^like^^^^^^^^^


----------



## theexpress (May 2, 2012)

highflyby said:


> My lady would kick your fucking teeth in sir
> 
> ...and today is actually her birthday. We got joints and beers - Were headed to the river!


i like it ruff!!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (May 2, 2012)

Penyajo said:


> ^^^^^^^^^like^^^^^^^^^



wish me luck im going to need it!!!


----------



## Penyajo (May 6, 2012)

Hey guys hope all is well. Took me a few days to take some pics and post them up here but I am finally doin it. Right now all I have is 3 querkle clones and the mum. All clones are in 5 gallon rubbermaid coolers. Let me know what you guys think. STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## highflyby (May 8, 2012)

Guess who just landed a Job in San Diego?

*&#8203;This Fucking Guy.*


----------



## theexpress (May 10, 2012)

theexpress said:


> the 15th.. by way of train



gonna be a couple days longer then thought


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 10, 2012)

theexpress said:


> gonna be a couple days longer then thought


ya, I figured so


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 11, 2012)

Don't doubt 'em.


----------



## poplars (May 11, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Don't doubt 'em.


seriously.... haha. chitowns gonna be in cali foos watch out it's gonna be a completely different state after . . . jk.


but for real that's gonna be sick.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 11, 2012)

until he's in cali, I doubt him


----------



## poplars (May 11, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> until he's in cali, I doubt him


gotta love the hope in that statement.... or the lack of? lol.

whatev I'm not gonna get into it.


----------



## theexpress (May 11, 2012)

i have my over the fone interview with me a judge and my former employer on the 18th.....


----------



## theexpress (May 11, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> until he's in cali, I doubt him


yeah nigga!!! like that huh lol.... i got pimpin... ima take a picture of next to joshua tree throwing gang signs that are native to chicago mobs..


----------



## theexpress (May 11, 2012)

i met this nice chick on facebook from costa mesa.... she is only 20.. god i love cali already!!!


----------



## poplars (May 11, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i met this nice chick on facebook from costa mesa.... she is only 20.. god i love cali already!!!


lmaooooooooooooooooo


----------



## theexpress (May 11, 2012)

poplars said:


> lmaooooooooooooooooo


real talk pops..... i hit with the chitown swagger.. she seems like a nice girl.. plus she be talking dirty to me over the fone.... omg!!!! i cant wait


----------



## theexpress (May 11, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya, I figured so


u going threw a midlife crisses huh doc? lol


----------



## poplars (May 11, 2012)

theexpress said:


> u going threw a midlife crisses huh doc? lol


lolol. you should hang out on the IRC more chitown, its pretty funny sometimes.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 11, 2012)

theexpress said:


> u going threw a midlife crisses huh doc? lol


I think you're the one going thru a midlife crisis, not me. have you read your own thread lately?


----------



## theexpress (May 11, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I think you're the one going thru a midlife crisis, not me. have you read your own thread lately?


hahahahahahaha im going threw something...... see u in cali..... if u ever get there.. i doubt u will lolol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 11, 2012)

theexpress said:


> hahahahahahaha im going threw something...... see u in cali..... if u ever get there.. i doubt u will lolol


ya I'll see u in cali  lmao


----------



## theexpress (May 11, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya I'll see u in cali  lmao


lol i donno man im feeling hawaii now doe.. hahaha


----------



## theexpress (May 13, 2012)

happy mothers day


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 13, 2012)

theexpress said:


> happy mothers day


But I'm not a mother,lol's

Hope all is well!


----------



## theexpress (May 13, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> But I'm not a mother,lol's
> 
> Hope all is well!


well im sure you have a mother ..... all is well thanx


----------



## Someguy15 (May 13, 2012)

This is what I gave my mom for mothers day... lol jk


----------



## theexpress (May 13, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> This is what I gave my mom for mothers day... lol jk


that is a beutifull flush.. what strain of cubensis is that golden teachers im guessing? or is it p.e.s.h.?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 13, 2012)

hey chi-town. guess who's walking sideways right now, yup I am!! hahahahaha yeaaah buddy ...


----------



## Someguy15 (May 13, 2012)

theexpress said:


> that is a beutifull flush.. what strain of cubensis is that golden teachers im guessing? or is it p.e.s.h.?


p.e.s.h first


----------



## poplars (May 13, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey chi-town. guess who's walking sideways right now, yup I am!! hahahahaha yeaaah buddy ...


sk wobbles??? hahaha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 13, 2012)

poplars said:


> sk wobbles??? hahaha


da sk wobbles!! hahahahaha! that's da one.!!  haven't smoked it over 2 years till today. I love it  I'll try to get a picture up of a few buds later. right now I'm just enjoying the high.


----------



## theexpress (May 13, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> p.e.s.h first



i knew it was one of them.. i grew the pesh.. i liked it... not too many aborts but the yields werent huge... sick ass body buzz


----------



## theexpress (May 13, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey chi-town. guess who's walking sideways right now, yup I am!! hahahahaha yeaaah buddy ...


u smoking that def huh!!!! lol and i saw ur ass had the bubba pheno too!!! luckie!!!!! i havent smoked sourkush since dec. of last year


----------



## theexpress (May 13, 2012)

poplars said:


> sk wobbles??? hahaha


yep da sk strut....


----------



## theexpress (May 13, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> da sk wobbles!! hahahahaha! that's da one.!!  haven't smoked it over 2 years till today. I love it  I'll try to get a picture up of a few buds later. right now I'm just enjoying the high.


man i know u gotta be hella fucked up!!!!! u gonna sleep good tonight!


----------



## theexpress (May 13, 2012)

maaaaan my hommie in cali got into some shit in fullerton ca today... one of his guys got smashed and they got a gun pulled on them and they got chased and rammed by a truck... thats wild.. hommies car is all smashed up on one side and he dont have any insurence...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 13, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yep da sk strut....


lol!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 13, 2012)

theexpress said:


> man i know u gotta be hella fucked up!!!!! u gonna sleep good tonight!


ya I love the sk, good stuff. I only took a couple rips,... I wanna take more but I'm trying to shake off this mean ass flu I had the whole week, so I'm gonna wait till I get better. but the sk was finally ready to smoke and I just had to sample, lol. it's the first smoke I had since about 10 days ago. I was sober this whole week and was planing to stay sober for awhile just cause I had some days under my belt already due to me being down, but I guess that plan went out the window!


----------



## theexpress (May 13, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya I love the sk, good stuff. I only took a couple rips,... I wanna take more but I'm trying to shake off this mean ass flu I had the whole week, so I'm gonna wait till I get better. but the sk was finally ready to smoke and I just had to sample, lol. it's the first smoke I had since about 10 days ago. I was sober this whole week and was planing to stay sober for awhile just cause I had some days under my belt already due to me being down, but I guess that plan went out the window!


sometimes u just gotta get high no matter what.... didnt ya know sk cures the flu!!!!! it will also remove scratches from your car lolol


----------



## poplars (May 13, 2012)

haha hella glad we're gonna see more sk wobbles in this thread very soon. 

got my main 12 plants planted, pretty happy. 5 sour kushes, 1 pre98 bubba kush x tahoe og, 1 pure tahoe og, 2 cheesequake, 2 lush, 1 desert valley kush. 

I'll take pics sometime soon, they aint much to look at yet, in a few weeks they will be


----------



## theexpress (May 13, 2012)

poplars said:


> haha hella glad we're gonna see more sk wobbles in this thread very soon.
> 
> got my main 12 plants planted, pretty happy. 5 sour kushes, 1 pre98 bubba kush x tahoe og, 1 pure tahoe og, 2 cheesequake, 2 lush, 1 desert valley kush.
> 
> I'll take pics sometime soon, they aint much to look at yet, in a few weeks they will be


good luck this year bro!!!


----------



## poplars (May 13, 2012)

theexpress said:


> good luck this year bro!!!



thanks bro I definitely need it, good luck to you too bro!


this sk hash hits like a fraight train. it was like the first 3 hits I wasn't feelin much. by the 5th and 6th rip I'm like almost passin out already hahha.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 13, 2012)

poplars said:


> haha hella glad we're gonna see more sk wobbles in this thread very soon.
> 
> got my main 12 plants planted, pretty happy. 5 sour kushes, 1 pre98 bubba kush x tahoe og, 1 pure tahoe og, 2 cheesequake, 2 lush, 1 desert valley kush.
> 
> I'll take pics sometime soon, they aint much to look at yet, in a few weeks they will be


I'll be looking forward to those pictures. killing it every year huh pops, got you give you credit on that bro. every year I see your garden get better and better, which is kinda hard to do, cause you got a bad ass garden every year..... anyways like chitown said, good luck this year but I know you don't need it, lol


----------



## poplars (May 14, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'll be looking forward to those pictures. killing it every year huh pops, got you give you credit on that bro. every year I see your garden get better and better, which is kinda hard to do, cause you got a bad ass garden every year..... anyways like chitown said, good luck this year but I know you don't need it, lol



thanks bro posts like these honestly mean a lot to me.. I make great strides to do better and better each year, its the only way I know how to do it I guess, there's always some little ways to improve each year that doesn't seem to stress me out too badly as long as I don't take on too much.


you guys should be in for some entertainment this year, buncha strains other than SK that you all will recognise, and a whole extra foot of dirt above their holes vs last year . I'll definitely take pics this morning after I get out of that post-sk coma... hahah


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2012)

tryna sign up for the c.a.r.e. program lol... i need that 20% off my electric bill.... then i gotta buy my ticket this week... prolly by friday at the latest.... i feel a lil overwelmed


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2012)

those fucking cloners better get here by tommorow!!!! some of the bubbas are like 3.5 feet tall already!!! but they suffering from calmag def. a lil.. told my boy to get some calmag or else!!! yall wanna see a pic?


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2012)

heres a bubba just 2 weeks or so ago...


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2012)

heres one of the bigger bubbas today... after these get pimped for 4-5 clones a peace or so they will go outside to get climetized to the desert.. when i get out there they going into big ass holes we gonna drill with a power auger son!!!! like i said some of these plants are now bigger then 3 feet..


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2012)

heres a pic of our newest guard dog puppy.... he is a mix of pitbull and mastiff!!!


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2012)

look how fucking big his paws are already at like 5 weeks old!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 14, 2012)

couple of nuggs of sk. I'll put better ones up later. I just wanted to get some quick ones up while I got some time


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2012)

mahalo brudda!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 14, 2012)

thanks goes out to you buddy. It's just as stoney as I remember.


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> thanks goes out to you buddy. It's just as stoney as I remember.


well just you enjoying it soo much makes it worth it to me... im glad i decided to share her with the world...


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2012)

theexpress said:


> heres one of the bigger bubbas today... after these get pimped for 4-5 clones a peace or so they will go outside to get climetized to the desert.. when i get out there they going into big ass holes we gonna drill with a power auger son!!!! like i said some of these plants are now bigger then 3 feet..


this plant is now dead... split right in half by heavy desert wind gusts.. son of a mah bitch.. we are now down to 19 fucking bubba clones were there once was 25... how the fuck am i supposed to grow outside under these conditions


----------



## poplars (May 14, 2012)

fuck yeah doc, I'm hella glad you got the bubba pheno. looks so dank.


thats the kidna bud that it aint about it looking so crystally it frosts you off the screen, it looks hella crystally but it kicks your ass harder than any of those super crystally strains, and that's whats up.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 14, 2012)

thanks pops.

ya man , I been getting superstoned today, lol. happy vibes all day. gonna go get lit again soon so I can be in the clouds again, hahaha


----------



## poplars (May 14, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> thanks pops.
> 
> ya man , I been getting superstoned today, lol. happy vibes all day. gonna go get lit again soon so I can be in the clouds again, hahaha


hahaha shit I wish I could smoke sk all day...

with 5 of my 12 main plants being sk though I think this may be a reality... but probably not I can't handle being that stoned alll day lmao.


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2012)

poplars said:


> hahaha shit I wish I could smoke sk all day...
> 
> with 5 of my 12 main plants being sk though I think this may be a reality... but probably not I can't handle being that stoned alll day lmao.



if its too much for ya ill take some off ur hands lol


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 15, 2012)

theexpress said:


> mahalo brudda!!!


Just had to bring this up in this next page cuz DAMN!!!
nice work doc!

Damn sucks about the bubbas chi... Hope the rest of them come thru for ya!


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2012)

fuck... i think i may need to have a tooth pulled... my last molar on my right side on the top is fucking hurting... i think that fuckers cracked.... dont feel good man.. 3rd day now and it feels like it got worse... the advil is helping alot.. i have no fucking dental insurence too lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2012)

theexpress said:


> fuck... i think i may need to have a tooth pulled... my last molar on my right side on the top is fucking hurting... i think that fuckers cracked.... dont feel good man.. 3rd day now and it feels like it got worse... the advil is helping alot.. i have no fucking dental insurence too lol


next time save yourself some money and start brushing your teeth knucklehead, mouthwash helps also. the people around you will start thanking you


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> next time save yourself some money and start brushing your teeth knucklehead, mouthwash helps also. the people around you will start thanking you



its not like that.. the tooth has a big ass crack in it and i think bacteria or wtf ever is attacking the inside... pains gone for now but im wondering if thats just cuzz the advil


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2012)

I feel your pain bro. I just pulled a teeth a month and a half ago cause that bastard was hurting like a bitch. it was the very back one. a big fucker. it took 2 sessions to pull it out cause the painkilers wasn't doing shit for the pain the first attempt. tooth was infected, had to take antibiotics and go back and try again after the infection went down. they gave me so much shots they had to cut my fucking line! lol then there was a big hole that took forever to fill in.

in all honesty, if you aint got dental, you're fucked. cause toothaches are a bitch.


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2012)

im in pain!!!! lol 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSgkBF6LjH4


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I feel your pain bro. I just pulled a teeth a month and a half ago cause that bastard was hurting like a bitch. it was the very back one. a big fucker. it took 2 sessions to pull it out cause the painkilers wasn't doing shit for the pain the first attempt. tooth was infected, had to take antibiotics and go back and try again after the infection went down. they gave me so much shots they had to cut my fucking line! lol then there was a big hole that took forever to fill in.
> 
> in all honesty, if you aint got dental, you're fucked. cause toothaches are a bitch.


i have the same issue... its that big fucker in the back.... upper right molar last one..... and i think my shit rotting too..


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2012)

if worst comes to worst ill drop 500 or so to get that fucker pulled.. id rather keep it though.. hope it gets better atleast till i get some dental ins.


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rh9S4vLDDOI&feature=related had to take it back on yall


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZ-wstbaTzM&feature=fvwrel


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2012)

t money on anotha traxter beat... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWUVR-cj0jA


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2012)

^^^"its mista stay fuckin with them crooks, peel a backwood and mix da diesel with da kush"


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2012)

theexpress said:


> if worst comes to worst ill drop 500 or so to get that fucker pulled.. id rather keep it though.. hope it gets better atleast till i get some dental ins.


ya you gotta do it cause if you let it go too long, you get fucking migraines and shit. I had to go emergency room one night cause it hurt so bad and being that the tooth is infected, it won't numb the surrounding nerves when you try to give it a fix. you gotta get them antibiotics going first.


----------



## genuity (May 15, 2012)

find one of the collages that got dental students..no insu,like $200,no more than $250.
but i feel ya,i you can keep it,kep it.it sucks trying to eat with out them.


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2012)

u dont wanna see em bust... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_bRAk02czs


----------



## Wolverine97 (May 15, 2012)

theexpress said:


> its not like that.. the tooth has a big ass crack in it and i think bacteria or wtf ever is attacking the inside... pains gone for now but im wondering if thats just cuzz the advil


You better go get that checked out man. I had the same thing happen last year, then I started feeling sick a couple weeks later. Didn't go to the doctor because I hate to. Long story short, it turned into a septic infection that started shutting my organs down. Almost died, for real. Handle it.

Edit: I ended up going through six weeks of IV antibiotics at the hospital, lost 25 lbs in just over a week, yeah, no bueno.


----------



## cph (May 15, 2012)

Don't be a sissy chi. Get a 5th of some 151 and a pair of pliers.  jk lol hope you get that shit taken care of I hate tooth aches!!!


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2012)

cph said:


> Don't be a sissy chi. Get a 5th of some 151 and a pair of pliers.  jk lol hope you get that shit taken care of I hate tooth aches!!!


man its good to see old faces!


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2012)

Wolverine97 said:


> You better go get that checked out man. I had the same thing happen last year, then I started feeling sick a couple weeks later. Didn't go to the doctor because I hate to. Long story short, it turned into a septic infection that started shutting my organs down. Almost died, for real. Handle it.
> 
> Edit: I ended up going through six weeks of IV antibiotics at the hospital, lost 25 lbs in just over a week, yeah, no bueno.


i just hope this goes away on its own


----------



## poplars (May 16, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i just hope this goes away on its own


sorry to break it to you bro but teeth problems NEVER go awawy on their own when you're eating like an american.

pretty much, drop the cash and get that shit fixed. don't fuck around.


----------



## Wolverine97 (May 16, 2012)

poplars said:


> sorry to break it to you bro but teeth problems NEVER go awawy on their own when you're eating like an american.
> 
> pretty much, drop the cash and get that shit fixed. don't fuck around.


Cosigned, if it's an infection it will not go away. If it enters your bloodstream it's no joke.


----------



## poplars (May 16, 2012)

on a brighter note, heres my garden as of this morning

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/e512afac.jpg

ignore some of the fried growth, the inner growth is very lush and healthy. they are thriving and will be lil bushes in 3 weeks


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 16, 2012)

Loving the dirt mound idea.


----------



## NONHater (May 16, 2012)

Gona have some beasts!


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

started taking amoxicillin... just to be on the safe said of shit...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2012)

theexpress said:


> started taking amoxicillin... just to be on the safe said of shit...


still get that teeth fixed or pulled. amoxicillin is just temporary till you fix your grill. your teeth is still fucked


----------



## poplars (May 16, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Loving the dirt mound idea.



hell yeah I figured it would use the dirt a lot better than having it spread out flat in a thin layer 




NONHater said:


> Gona have some beasts!


quantities of quality yo


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

.......................


----------



## poplars (May 16, 2012)

oh yeah, te strains in the garden are:
5 chitown sour kushes
1 pre98 bubba kush x tahoe og
1 pure tahoe og 
2 tynas lushes
2 cheesequake
1 desert valley kush


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 16, 2012)

new drug !! Lol, i wouldnt even try to sell it OXIDADO

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/06/02/oxidado-new-drug-sweeping_n_870352.html

_Oxi_ (abbr. from Portuguese _oxidado_) is a stimulant drug based on cocaine paste originally developed in the Brazilian Amazon forest region.[SUP][9][/SUP] It is reportedly a mixture of cocaine paste, petrol, kerosene andquicklime (calcium oxide).[SUP][10][/SUP] This description may be a garbled account of an acid-base extraction procedure. Its popularity has soared in the last decade, in part due to its strongly addictive effect and lower price than other common drugs. While in the 1980s it could be found mainly in the Amazon region, the police in major Brazilian cities have recently reported significant drug arrests.[SUP][11][/SUP] Possible health effects include delusional disorder.
[h=2][edit][/h]Say its more toxic and deadly than crack .


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> new drug !! Lol, i wouldnt even try to sell it OXIDADO
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/06/02/oxidado-new-drug-sweeping_n_870352.html
> 
> ...


not a new drug.. sounds more like a cruder form of cocaine...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2012)

I've seen a show on national geographic or something that showed those guys in the amazon making it for a living. it was that exact same recipe with the paste and stuff


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

da doc cooks this shit in his tiki hutt


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

i think the diffrence between cocaine hydrochloride and this shit is the same diffrence from good southeast asain or columbian heroin in comparisson to mexicos black tar.. a lesser refined and more crudely made drug but is still cocaine..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2012)

theexpress said:


> da doc cooks this shit in his tiki hutt


lol&#8203;..


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

sites giving me problems still dude.. they doing some shit with servers again doc?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2012)

ya I think they still working on some stuff. I got some lag here and there


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

man i think the aleav and amoxicillion is fucking with my stomache


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya I think they still working on some stuff. I got some lag here and there



lag is the last thing im worried about.. i cant see latest post of threads im subbed to unless i make a post


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

hahahaha this thread will never die!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 16, 2012)

Hell yea, Until the site fuck up again.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2012)

where whyte at? haven't seen him around much lately


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> where whyte at? haven't seen him around much lately



prolly selling grams of coke from his bodega!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 16, 2012)

i hope so, cuz i'm waitin on a returned favor. idk if he even got his though.


----------



## poplars (May 16, 2012)

yeah weird not seein whyte around much....


----------



## Wolverine97 (May 16, 2012)

poplars said:


> yeah weird not seein whyte around much....


He's around. I see (er, see him post) on another site I'm on a bit.


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

whyte will drop by.... im shocked da doc is on soo much.. lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2012)

lol! ya I been sick he past 2 weeks so I've been on quite a bit lately, lol. nothing better to do


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

man i might have to take a lil break from da site.. its acting super weird for me


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol! ya I been sick he past 2 weeks so I've been on quite a bit lately, lol. nothing better to do



ur old school.... great to see you around so much... u crazy phillapino u!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2012)

potroast just said that rollie is still working on it. it's lagging for me too homie


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> potroast just said that rollie is still working on it. it's lagging for me too homie



good to know... also good to know its just not me


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2012)

wtf is this def.? this is whats been killing the bubbas... i dont know if its a calcium def. or ph flux.... has this dumb ass in cali has no ph pen i cant have him check ph.. off sight what yall think it is


----------



## Wolverine97 (May 17, 2012)

theexpress said:


> wtf is this def.? this is whats been killing the bubbas... i dont know if its a calcium def. or ph flux.... has this dumb ass in cali has no ph pen i cant have him check ph.. off sight what yall think it is


Phosphorus and magnesium (slight).
edit: and maybe a touch of rust fungus...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 17, 2012)

theexpress said:


> wtf is this def.? this is whats been killing the bubbas... i dont know if its a calcium def. or ph flux.... has this dumb ass in cali has no ph pen i cant have him check ph.. off sight what yall think it is


I see multiple deficiencies which leads me to believe it's PH. He doesnt need a expensive pen just for ph, have him get the Drops from GH, thats what i use.


----------



## Wolverine97 (May 17, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I see multiple deficiencies which leads me to believe it's PH. He doesnt need a expensive pen just for ph, have him get the Drops from GH, thats what i use.


I've seen similar when I've been lazy about watering too.


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

ok yall cats wanna see some progress pix?


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

new cloners... aerponic.... each one holds 64 clones for a grand total of 128,,


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

earlier on.....


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

yall wanna live my lifestyle.. never seen a brick never seen a crack house... wanna go tto war wit da don pull ur macs out... bring it on and ima show u GANGSTA!!!!"


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

da full 2 cloners 128 clones are now full... ill show a pic of that later if i wanna


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 18, 2012)

What are they, Bubbas or SK? i fim'd my SK's and i'm boutta LST em too many nodes, not enough branches yet.


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> What are they, Bubbas or SK? i fim'd my SK's and i'm boutta LST em too many nodes, not enough branches yet.


pre 98 bubbas.. clone only kind.. dont u worry... like 50 sk getting popped when i touch down in cali..


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

if all 128 root, plus the origenal 19 huge ass bubba mother... ima be sittin pretty on bubba kushes... need to get some e.c.s.d. chemdog platnum master kush and a few others...its like time to put shot outside now.... i need to get on the grind.. only so much i can do states away doe.


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

dont worry about the sk branching out.. she prolly just needs more light.. she will bush out like a beast i promise u... been growing her since 01 i know what im talkin bout lol


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 18, 2012)

you still talkin dat gangsta pimp azzed shit 

you a breeder you errryting 

a aman of many talents 

you still got yo likle guinie pigs 


LO fkn L


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 18, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> What are they, Bubbas or SK? i fim'd my SK's and i'm boutta LST em too many nodes, not enough branches yet.


same here. to many nodes on them bitches, and that's without fimming too. hard to get a good cut, lol. kkday and I was talking about this the other day


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 18, 2012)

I remember about 3 years ago somebody asked chi what he considered "tight" nodes, he said 3 per inch and the guy said thats bullshit, lol. i do have 3 an inch, may take a pic. But they are some short lil bitches, still slow but have some nice looking razor sharp leaves.


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

fuck site still fuckin up


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> you still talkin dat gangsta pimp azzed shit
> 
> you a breeder you errryting
> 
> ...


why thank u sir... i bring da chi with me were ever i go


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> same here. to many nodes on them bitches, and that's without fimming too. hard to get a good cut, lol. kkday and I was talking about this the other day


thats how i want her to grow thats why she do that lol..... i dont want too many niggaz havin clones hahaha... u have to veg her big to get good cuts.. the clones from sk root easy... and grow about 3 times quicker then she do from seed... i can turn a 5 inch sk clone into a 18-21 inch plant in about a month or so


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I remember about 3 years ago somebody asked chi what he considered "tight" nodes, he said 3 per inch and the guy said thats bullshit, lol. i do have 3 an inch, may take a pic. But they are some short lil bitches, still slow but have some nice looking razor sharp leaves.


lol i think i recall that... she a stout sturdy bitch......


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

as promised pix comming up... cut only 120 clones.... outta 128..... 15 or so dont look so hot.. well see if they make it.. i hope they do!


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

cloner one.....


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

cloner 2.. this one is the one with the not soo hot ones...


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

tryna make it a good year... da big hommie gotta eat and boy does he have an appetite


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

man i hope most if not all of dem clones come threw for me


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

this shit go hard,.,, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHkpNRwW3V4&feature=fvst


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

theexpress said:


> this shit go hard,.,, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHkpNRwW3V4&feature=fvst



this ones better its uncenserd 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCoEJBPcihE&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMLqTHRWPDA

mid west!!!!


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

rockin da world from da middle.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrIcd1YHBSM&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

hopsin .... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oaw7xQq2_K4&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

triple darkkness... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8t3V3RKUdg


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

so far two clones looking like there not gonna make it... the rest look good!!! sadly another big ass bubba is gonna die... but the rest of them look real good!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> But they are some short lil bitches, still slow but have some nice looking razor sharp leaves.


ya they take awhile to veg. they grow slow as hell. but they be stacked


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya they take awhile to veg. they grow slow as hell. but they be stacked


i promise all yall she grows 3 times faster from clone!!!!! but yeah she stacked... all those tight nodes will turn into tight nuggs... in my breeders kind of mind i know that if she was crossed to a purer sativa or heavy sativa dom strain she would express nasty hybrid vigor!!!! but at what cost!!!??? becuase right now the high on her is perfect!


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

lag lag laaaaaaaaaaaag


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2012)

same here bruh.


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

.......................


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 19, 2012)

why do you keep doing that bro? lol are you lagging or something?


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mB9zt5oR0js&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> why do you keep doing that bro? lol are you lagging or something?




yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

they all snapped here!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66AwxB74wNk&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

hhHAHAHAHA theese dudes still alive... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56ftJKUOkKk&feature=related


----------



## poplars (May 20, 2012)

back from hiking, whooo yeah, I love the mountains but the valley is where I belong


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2012)

poplars said:


> back from hiking, whooo yeah, I love the mountains but the valley is where I belong


hay lil buddy.. good to see ya around


----------



## poplars (May 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> hay lil buddy.. good to see ya around


for sure bro I wouldn't be anywhere else


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2012)

hows your outdoor comming along?


----------



## poplars (May 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> hows your outdoor comming along?



great they're haulin ass, I need to get my ass up to oregon and get nutrients and more oregonism xl, as well as soil for the other plants. I plan to mix some of their soil probably 60% their soil 40% my native soil. I might do 50/50 depending on how the mix looks to me.


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2012)

poplars said:


> great they're haulin ass, I need to get my ass up to oregon and get nutrients and more oregonism xl, as well as soil for the other plants. I plan to mix some of their soil probably 60% their soil 40% my native soil. I might do 50/50 depending on how the mix looks to me.



how big are they has of now???


----------



## poplars (May 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> how big are they has of now???



they're all about 1 foot, bushing out and are definitely establishing their root systems first before they start rushin!


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2012)

poplars said:


> they're all about 1 foot, bushing out and are definitely establishing their root systems first before they start rushin!


u hope you yield mad poundage!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2012)

I... lol ^^


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2012)

how many plants u got pops?


----------



## poplars (May 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> u hope you yield mad poundage!!!!!


for sure bro I'm keepin my hopes up that's for sure.


----------



## Wolverine97 (May 21, 2012)

http://www.newser.com/story/146427/4-tons-of-marijuana-pulled-from-ocean.html?utm_source=part&utm_medium=huffpo&utm_campaign=strangestuff_rss


----------



## theexpress (May 21, 2012)

Wolverine97 said:


> http://www.newser.com/story/146427/4-tons-of-marijuana-pulled-from-ocean.html?utm_source=part&utm_medium=huffpo&utm_campaign=strangestuff_rss



yeah did a thread on tnt about it earlier..


----------



## theexpress (May 21, 2012)

bubba clones in aero cloner... day 3 cloner 1


----------



## theexpress (May 21, 2012)

day 3 cloner # 2


----------



## Wolverine97 (May 21, 2012)

Clones not looking too happy bro. What kind of cloner is that? Kinda looks like a Botanicare?


----------



## theexpress (May 22, 2012)

they dont look that bad.. a lil over crowded....


----------



## theexpress (May 22, 2012)

a lil discoloration.. theres a couple that might not make it... o well...... theres 120 clones there... even if i get like 80% not bad....


----------



## Wolverine97 (May 22, 2012)

theexpress said:


> a lil discoloration.. theres a couple that might not make it... o well...... theres 120 clones there... even if i get like 80% not bad....


Yeah for sure, I wasn't criticizing, they just look a bit droopy is all. The reason I ask about what kind of cloner is that I'm shopping for a new one, I've heard the new Botanicare Power Cloner rocks.


----------



## poplars (May 22, 2012)

so I thought I'd let you guys know that I'm probably not gonna be as active because I'm going throguh some pretty major life changes within myself. currently figuring out where cannabis belongs in my life, and if it belongs in my life period.

I'm still continuing with the grow this year, I"m just uncertain about my actual use of cannabis and the future beyond this year... thought I'd let you guys know... wish me luck.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 22, 2012)

Me and Express heading down to the NATO summit...yes I'm baked this AM...lol

[video=youtube;YHa_jqxnn4o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHa_jqxnn4o[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 22, 2012)

poplars said:


> so I thought I'd let you guys know that I'm probably not gonna be as active because I'm going throguh some pretty major life changes within myself. currently figuring out where cannabis belongs in my life, and if it belongs in my life period.
> 
> I'm still continuing with the grow this year, I"m just uncertain about my actual use of cannabis and the future beyond this year... thought I'd let you guys know... wish me luck.


what's up dude? what you talking about? well, go do some soul searching and take care buddy


----------



## theexpress (May 22, 2012)

Wolverine97 said:


> Yeah for sure, I wasn't criticizing, they just look a bit droopy is all. The reason I ask about what kind of cloner is that I'm shopping for a new one, I've heard the new Botanicare Power Cloner rocks.



they are each 64 site clone kings or king cloner or some shit like that..... yeah they are a bit droopy... but ive seen shittier clones root... i paid like 240 bux for both cloners off ebay


----------



## poplars (May 22, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what's up dude? what you talking about? well, go do some soul searching and take care buddy


it's like I"ve just been blazing a lot for years man, since I was 16, and I used it as too much of a coping mechanism, not necessarily a healthy way to use it. so pretty much yeah I gotta do a lot of soul searching and stuff... thanks bro I appreciate the good vibes man.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 22, 2012)

poplars said:


> it's like I"ve just been blazing a lot for years man, since I was 16, and I used it as too much of a coping mechanism, not necessarily a healthy way to use it. so pretty much yeah I gotta do a lot of soul searching and stuff... thanks bro I appreciate the good vibes man.


 I'm in the same boat, as in using it to much as a coping mechanism. so I understand totally.


----------



## poplars (May 22, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm in the same boat, as in using it to much as a coping mechanism. so I understand totally.


yeah for sure... it's strange ya know, I wish I could go back to before it got complicated. but I dug this hole myself now I gotta climb out of it. 

luckilly I got good advice when I need it and good friends and family. I mean I wish my family was a lil bigger but hey atleast I got some family right.


----------



## theexpress (May 22, 2012)

you guys gotta get back to the basics man... maybe doc nd u are outgrowing smoking bud.. what a shame.. i use it to cope with shit too.. but its also a mood stabilizer, antidepressent, makes me enjoy food more and makes shit taste better, give me joy to grow and smoke... pays some bills here and there... ive been going strong smoking weed since i was like 11-12.. ima be 27 thus year... going strong... im never gonna quit... when you think of me think of a pothead.... im moving far has hell away just to grow it and smoke it w/o worry.. i respect yall and ur decissions.. but when you think of me just know im in for da rest of my life!!!


----------



## poplars (May 22, 2012)

theexpress said:


> you guys gotta get back to the basics man... maybe doc nd u are outgrowing smoking bud.. what a shame.. i use it to cope with shit too.. but its also a mood stabilizer, antidepressent, makes me enjoy food more and makes shit taste better, give me joy to grow and smoke... pays some bills here and there... ive been going strong smoking weed since i was like 11-12.. ima be 27 thus year... going strong... im never gonna quit... when you think of me think of a pothead.... im moving far has hell away just to grow it and smoke it w/o worry.. i respect yall and ur decissions.. but when you think of me just know im in for da rest of my life!!!


yeah bro I respect that big time man. 

I just can't ignore myself any longer. I feel like I've been truly stifling my potential with cannabis, I was already a deeply insightful person before I blazed... 

so I'm just gonna keep figuring it out, its definitely not an easy thing for me to do...but I can tell when I'm on the right path..


----------



## theexpress (May 22, 2012)

poplars said:


> yeah bro I respect that big time man.
> 
> I just can't ignore myself any longer. I feel like I've been truly stifling my potential with cannabis, I was already a deeply insightful person before I blazed...
> 
> so I'm just gonna keep figuring it out, its definitely not an easy thing for me to do...but I can tell when I'm on the right path..


ive felt like that before too... like i should stop smoking bud, go to school, get a g.e.d. then some college... seems to be the way these days... but if i can make it doing what i love to do then thats a dream come true, packing my shit for cali now.... i hope this venture dont just drain my wallet... i need to make some money here.. becuase i dont have a job and i dont like working. esp for small money hourly.. btw my tooth feels much better today!!!!!!! and it looks like my boy got us a connect possibly with this dude who is starting a co-op.... if we can get in with him we will be able to legally grow dumb ass amounts of plants...


----------



## theexpress (May 22, 2012)

maaaaaaaan i hope this cali shit works..


----------



## theexpress (May 22, 2012)

im gonna update some shit has soon has i check my mail brb!!! waiting on unemployment shit


----------



## theexpress (May 22, 2012)

fuck it he aint on my side yet!!!! big ass bubbas kushes!!!!!!!! get em while they hot!!!


----------



## theexpress (May 22, 2012)

many clones have been taken


----------



## theexpress (May 22, 2012)

biubbas again with bubba clones in corner rooting..


----------



## theexpress (May 22, 2012)

these plants are going outside and im looking for around 10 ounces a plant..... if they werent bubbas id be expecting over a pound a plant maybe 2...


----------



## theexpress (May 22, 2012)

im getting an 8 ball tonight to celebrate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! chi chiggity chooooooo choooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo000000000000000000000oooooooooooo


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 22, 2012)

how much does an 8ball go for $ in your neck of the woods?


----------



## poplars (May 22, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> how much does an 8ball go for $ in your neck of the woods?


he's prolly too coked up to get on the computer right now lmao


----------



## Mcgibblets (May 22, 2012)

pretty good looking grow...

If he is actually from chi town if you have the right connect you can get a 8 ball for 110-50........


----------



## theexpress (May 23, 2012)

Mcgibblets said:


> pretty good looking grow...
> 
> If he is actually from chi town if you have the right connect you can get a 8 ball for 110-50........


lol what u mean if im actually from chitown??? im fro,m humboldt park my dude...


----------



## theexpress (May 23, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> how much does an 8ball go for $ in your neck of the woods?


i paid 150 bux for a ball of some fucking raw... crystally fish scale raw!!!!!!!! rock hard right from da brick chunks... no rebri_ked shit... can get shittier shit for cheaper... but my nose only likes da raw.. im geeked up_


----------



## theexpress (May 23, 2012)

poplars said:


> he's prolly too coked up to get on the computer right now lmao


does it make me a bad person because from time to time i like to get geeked da fuck up? lol


----------



## Wolverine97 (May 23, 2012)

Eh, I used to TEAR SHIT UP. I can't handle it anymore, but nothing wrong with it as long as it's not habit.


----------



## poplars (May 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> does it make me a bad person because from time to time i like to get geeked da fuck up? lol


nah not unless you're trippin on that yourself? I didn't say you were a bad person for using that.


now if you used meth I would porbably say something entirely different. buut cocaine aint shit compared to some of the other crap out htere.....


----------



## theexpress (May 23, 2012)

i been up all night.. lol


----------



## poplars (May 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i been up all night.. lol



not surprised lol.


----------



## theexpress (May 23, 2012)

wish i had some fucking weed


----------



## poplars (May 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> wish i had some fucking weed


go get some ????


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 23, 2012)

Lol, no wonder u still up. Just coke or you been mixin it up? Lol, my people out here be on coke xanax and lean all together. geeked out n calm as fuck. I just stick to the herb.


----------



## theexpress (May 23, 2012)

leaving for cali on saterday.. bought my ticket.. here goes nothing lol


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 23, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## theexpress (May 23, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Good luck!


thanx tupac!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (May 23, 2012)

day 4 no roots..


----------



## theexpress (May 23, 2012)

figure ill see something in the next 4 days or so... roots or atleast the bumps that roots come from


----------



## theexpress (May 23, 2012)

remeber me around 2008 on here? remeber i was on probation? remember i would never show pix.? remeber alot of yall didnt beleave me about my sk or that i even grow? now look at me today... proudly posting mad pix.. im gonna have a chance to make my dreams come true.. i have to take this chance... it just feels right.. im on a mission.. i feel that this is were i wanna be.. and this is what i have trained soo long for to do... remember me for being down for the medical marijuana movement.. _its time to be the guy i always wanted to be.. under the circumstances i always wanted them to be under... reach deep down in the good karma isle and pull out some for ya boy chi... cuzz he is trying to do this california thang!!!_


----------



## theexpress (May 23, 2012)

lol i think im the only mother fucker here who still reps howak!!! lol


----------



## poplars (May 23, 2012)

I misis howak, talk about a good down to earth mofo.


----------



## theexpress (May 23, 2012)

poplars said:


> I misis howak, talk about a good down to earth mofo.


"ALRIGHT.... WELL...." LOL one of the best most humble dudes i ever met... online or in real life... boy he loved his sourkush!!! i hope he isnt locked up.. be cool to see him check in every once a while


----------



## poplars (May 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> "ALRIGHT.... WELL...." LOL one of the best most humble dudes i ever met... online or in real life... boy he loved his sourkush!!! i hope he isnt locked up.. be cool to see him check in every once a while


yeah I'll say a lil prayer for him now.

we know you're out there somewhere howak47


----------



## theexpress (May 23, 2012)

poplars said:


> yeah I'll say a lil prayer for him now.
> 
> we know you're out there somewhere howak47



i hope i can tie the clones down this year so the fucking wind stops ripping them up...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 23, 2012)

Cali on saturday huh. don't forget to pack your sunblock casper,


----------



## theexpress (May 24, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Cali on saturday huh. don't forget to pack your sunblock casper,



see what u get for doubting me....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 24, 2012)

Just make u sure if u get on before me you throw me a ticket! Cali is my next move. even if i go broke getting there i know it's over crowded, but i feel like i can thug my way in to it. i was telling my lady this month i'm selling my car and addin that to however much $$$ i got get to cali n live the hotel life til' i find my hustle n she finds a job, n we're good. lol, it'll still probably be years.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 24, 2012)

theexpress said:


> see what u get for doubting me....


dude, it's only easy to buy a one way ticket to cali, lol.... go there and DO something now, lol.


----------



## theexpress (May 24, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> dude, it's only easy to buy a one way ticket to cali, lol.... go there and DO something now, lol.



your sisters easy mother fukker!!!!! lololol you see we got 120 clones going... you see we now got 17 huge ass bubbas,... you know ima buy even more clones and pop some sk's i am doing something.. get a job ya beach bum!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 24, 2012)

I got a job, and it pays well. that's why I get to stay home whenever I want and not worry about income.


----------



## theexpress (May 24, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I got a job, and it pays well. that's why I get to stay home whenever I want and not worry about income.


sellin a ass on craigslist to tourists huh? lol what do you do bro? after a few harvest i shouldnt have to worry about money too


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 24, 2012)

theexpress said:


> what do you do bro? after a few harvest i shouldnt have to worry about money too


I told you before what I do, lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 24, 2012)

I would love to not have have to worry about money. What are the plans? Or you just gonna grow an ass of weed and see what happens. Just make sure is you go to one of those clubs wit the SK Let em know it's the chi-town sour kush or whatever u can come up wit'. just to clear up any confusion.


----------



## theexpress (May 24, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I told you before what I do, lol


you do the same shit has me?


----------



## theexpress (May 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I would love to not have have to worry about money. What are the plans? Or you just gonna grow an ass of weed and see what happens. Just make sure is you go to one of those clubs wit the SK Let em know it's the chi-town sour kush or whatever u can come up wit'. just to clear up any confusion.


i got a plan..... and it all starts with an "ass load" of weed.......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 24, 2012)

theexpress said:


> you do the same shit has me?


I'm in the construction industry


----------



## Wolverine97 (May 25, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm in the construction industry


Hey Doc, out of curiosity how is the market there for people with lots of experience running jobs (residential and commercial)? I can do just about any job in that field other than the actual physical labor, the islands have always been a dream place for me to live.


----------



## Penyajo (May 25, 2012)

Hey guys what's going on. So chi doing the big move tomorrow ehh? Man I wish you the best of luck. I am really debating as to where and if I should move. Life where I'm at just isn't cutting it. Ppl suck jobs suck and your not allowed to have any herbs. The only thing this state has going for it is the weather water and fishing. Starting to wonder if any one would even buy my house at this point in time. Hope all is going well for every one. 
P.S. I would remove some leaves off those clones. Really should speed it up a bit. STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 25, 2012)

Wolverine97 said:


> Hey Doc, out of curiosity how is the market there for people with lots of experience running jobs (residential and commercial)? I can do just about any job in that field other than the actual physical labor, the islands have always been a dream place for me to live.


right now the market is kinda slow, but it is getting better. there are a few big companies actually hiring right now looking for people qualified people. you should look into it


----------



## Wolverine97 (May 25, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> right now the market is kinda slow, but it is getting better. there are a few big companies actually hiring right now looking for people qualified people. you should look into it


Thanks, I may do that.


----------



## sm0kesh0p420 (May 25, 2012)

i think im gonna switch from 5 gal pots to 10 gal pots


----------



## theexpress (May 25, 2012)

Penyajo said:


> Hey guys what's going on. So chi doing the big move tomorrow ehh? Man I wish you the best of luck. I am really debating as to where and if I should move. Life where I'm at just isn't cutting it. Ppl suck jobs suck and your not allowed to have any herbs. The only thing this state has going for it is the weather water and fishing. Starting to wonder if any one would even buy my house at this point in time. Hope all is going well for every one.
> P.S. I would remove some leaves off those clones. Really should speed it up a bit. STAY HIGH!!!


yup big day for me tommorow.. bought me some desert style summer clothes.. thanx for da love


----------



## theexpress (May 25, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> right now the market is kinda slow, but it is getting better. there are a few big companies actually hiring right now looking for people qualified people. you should look into it


if work dies down for ya doc u can always be my assitent pimp.... sometimes it gets hard layin da mac down by myself.. aint no bizzness like hoe bizzness!!!!


----------



## theexpress (May 25, 2012)

sm0kesh0p420 said:


> i think im gonna switch from 5 gal pots to 10 gal pots



you lost or something buddy???? what size shoes is those?


----------



## theexpress (May 26, 2012)

ight fellas wish me luck... i may not post for a lil bit untill i get settled in.. hopefully my wimax internet works good out in cali... but if not yall might not hear from me untikl i get some internet.. thanx for staying with me this far.. stay tuned.. bigger shit comming... from da land of cali!!!


----------



## Wolverine97 (May 26, 2012)

Luck......


----------



## Someguy15 (May 26, 2012)

Have fun, work hard and win.


----------



## theexpress (May 26, 2012)

thank u guys soo much... big thangs poppin... now i gotta get on the chitown express my damn self... hopefully ill catch up with yall in a few days.. goodbye for now


----------



## poplars (May 26, 2012)

theexpress said:


> thank u guys soo much... big thangs poppin... now i gotta get on the chitown express my damn self... hopefully ill catch up with yall in a few days.. goodbye for now


been waiting a long time for this day. pretty fuckin epic bro.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;suWpx540-oY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suWpx540-oY[/video]


----------



## Wolverine97 (May 26, 2012)

Gonna be iron
Like a lion
In Zion


----------



## poplars (May 29, 2012)

so I've decided I will only be posting my grow pictures in THIS thread and THS thread only.

gonna take some today


----------



## poplars (May 29, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> couple of nuggs of sk. I'll put better ones up later. I just wanted to get some quick ones up while I got some time


oi doc I wanna see more of this!!!!!!!

some people out there don't believe sk is the best shit to hit this planet since teh cannabis plant itself. we need more people to let them know


----------



## poplars (May 29, 2012)

full garden shot

desert valley kush (got tricked into bud, slowly coming out of it.)

tryna's LUSH (2 of em)

pure tahoe og kush:

pre98 bubba kush x tahoe og (from whyte) 

sour kushes (4 in the shot, 5 total)

other sour kush that wasn't in the first frame.

green stemmed pheno looking to be bubba dom:

the highlighted pheno, judging by all the characteristics I've seen so far, this one looks to be the best pheno of sk judging by characteristics, I'm betting the bud will prove me correct in the end, we will see.

and one of the other sk's purple stems. before any of you try to say it's a deficiency, all these plants got the same nutrients, same water, same food, and none of them have purple stems except 2 of the 5 sour kushes. so no nonsense please.



I forgot to take a pic of the 2 cheesequakes I have in here as well. but I guess that shows my disdaine for subcool. haha. well they are in there and they re doing fine.

that's it, new pics in a few more weeks.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 29, 2012)

poplars said:


> oi doc I wanna see more of this!!!!!!!
> 
> some people out there don't believe sk is the best shit to hit this planet since teh cannabis plant itself. we need more people to let them know


I'll get a few nugg shots later today. been smoking on sk primarily for the past couple weeks. some real good shit. 

and your garden is looking awesome. looking forward to more pics down the road.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 29, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Just make u sure if u get on before me you throw me a ticket! Cali is my next move. even if i go broke getting there i know it's over crowded, but i feel like i can thug my way in to it. i was telling my lady this month i'm selling my car and addin that to however much $$$ i got get to cali n live the hotel life til' i find my hustle n she finds a job, n we're good. lol, it'll still probably be years.


Its expensive, but it aint that expensive bro.


----------



## poplars (May 29, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'll get a few nugg shots later today. been smoking on sk primarily for the past couple weeks. some real good shit.
> 
> and your garden is looking awesome. looking forward to more pics down the road.


good shit bro. yeah I'm expectin em to get real bushy and tall. cept hte sk haha.

gonna feed em again today with some buddha grow. pretty much the main 2 nutrients I will be using are buddha grow and buddha bloom, with oregonism xl.

and man how the hell are you even walkin around straight smokin sk all weeek!!! hahaha


----------



## billcollector99 (May 29, 2012)

Are they all mid flower?


----------



## poplars (May 29, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Are they all mid flower?


no bro flowering doesn't start till mid august. 

a couple of them got tricked into flowering but they are going back into veg.


----------



## Lady.J (May 29, 2012)

Wow, that purple stemmed one looks very unique...would be interesting to see how different it smokes from the others. The SK you have as "highlight pheon" is absolutely gorgeous, thick and bushy!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 29, 2012)

poplars said:


> and man how the hell are you even walkin around straight smokin sk all weeek!!! hahaha


ahahahahaha!


----------



## poplars (May 29, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Wow, that purple stemmed one looks very unique...would be interesting to see how different it smokes from the others. The SK you have as "highlight pheon" is absolutely gorgeous, thick and bushy!


i've smoked purple stemmed sk before, it was mainly carrying after the diesel pheno, very nice afternoon smoke, or middle of the day if youd on't mind movin a lil slower


----------



## poplars (May 29, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ahahahahaha!



wel shit I guess if I lived in hawaii I'd be smokin sk all day too


----------



## billcollector99 (May 29, 2012)

poplars said:


> no bro flowering doesn't start till mid august.
> 
> a couple of them got tricked into flowering but they are going back into veg.


Thats what I meant. some of the SK looked like they were revegging too.


----------



## poplars (May 29, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Thats what I meant. some of the SK looked like they were revegging too.



I think the only one that reached anything close to mid flower would have been the desert valley kush, and it is revegging.


----------



## Lady.J (May 29, 2012)

poplars said:


> i've smoked purple stemmed sk before, it was mainly carrying after the diesel pheno, very nice afternoon smoke, or middle of the day if youd on't mind movin a lil slower


Ah so Diesel tends to have purple stems? I saw that you just mentioned in kush lover's that you're growing OG to see if it's worthwhile compared to SK...how do you feel about Diesel? I hear everyone talk about it a lot, and I smoked some once (well, I was _told_ it was diesel but sometimes people lie to impress), but wasn't blown away by the bud I tried. Got the same kind of high as nameless euro mid-grade MJ.


----------



## poplars (May 29, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Ah so Diesel tends to have purple stems? I saw that you just mentioned in kush lover's that you're growing OG to see if it's worthwhile compared to SK...how do you feel about Diesel? I hear everyone talk about it a lot, and I smoked some once (well, I was _told_ it was diesel but sometimes people lie to impress), but wasn't blown away by the bud I tried. Got the same kind of high as nameless euro mid-grade MJ.


the true east coast sour diesel has a very nice high. high grade afghani hybrid mainly afghani dominant with some hints of sativa that keep it sort of a soary high.

the diesel pheno of sour kush tends to have purple stems, I don't know about the other sour diesels out there.


----------



## Lady.J (May 29, 2012)

Ah ok...Yea I'm a noob  but thanks for answering.


----------



## poplars (May 29, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Ah ok...Yea I'm a noob  but thanks for answering.


no problem.


----------



## bassman999 (May 29, 2012)

poplars said:


> full garden shot
> 
> desert valley kush (got tricked into bud, slowly coming out of it.)
> 
> ...


I see the tall mounds around the SK's and others....Does that help a lot with pests?


----------



## Wolverine97 (May 29, 2012)

poplars said:


> the true east coast sour diesel has a very nice high. high grade afghani hybrid mainly afghani dominant with some hints of sativa that keep it sort of a soary high.
> 
> the diesel pheno of sour kush tends to have purple stems, I don't know about the other sour diesels out there.


Gotta disagree on the ECSD genetic makeup. It's definitely heavily sativa dominant.


----------



## poplars (May 29, 2012)

Wolverine97 said:


> Gotta disagree on the ECSD genetic makeup. It's definitely heavily sativa dominant.


I was only speaking of the high I felt within the diesel pheno of sk. so I guess that is pretty heavily influenced by the bubba side of things because of the way chitown bred it. 

forgive me as I've only tried pure ecsd once and I found it to have a great deal of afghani influence in the high despite being sativa dominant. perhaps the person just got a more afghani pheno.


----------



## poplars (May 29, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I see the tall mounds around the SK's and others....Does that help a lot with pests?


no but it does help with watering and pruning a great deal.

this is my first year doing the mounds like ethat, the main reason I'm doing it like that was because it USED to be a flat bed with holes in it, but I realized the roots weren't going very wide, so it was more efficient to make mounds to make use of the soil instead. so far they seem to be loving it.

my area is in general very good for pest control as long as you are growing in the open air and sun and not under any trees or within grass and shit. guerilla growing out here = pest city. growing out in the open like I am = almost no pest problems at all.


----------



## bassman999 (May 29, 2012)

I think it might help me (if I stay where I am) because my ground is so shallow to get more depth for the roots. I have a huge pile of extra dirt that I could use as mounds already.

I actually spray my neighbors trees that are bordering my yard.


----------



## Wolverine97 (May 29, 2012)

poplars said:


> I was only speaking of the high I felt within the diesel pheno of sk. so I guess that is pretty heavily influenced by the bubba side of things because of the way chitown bred it.
> 
> forgive me as I've only tried pure ecsd once and I found it to have a great deal of afghani influence in the high despite being sativa dominant. perhaps the person just got a more afghani pheno.


Oh, I gotcha. Carry on.


----------



## poplars (May 29, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I think it might help me (if I stay where I am) because my ground is so shallow to get more depth for the roots. I have a huge pile of extra dirt that I could use as mounds already.
> 
> I actually spray my neighbors trees that are bordering my yard.



well, just for reference sake, the holes go down 2-3 feet deep BELOW the mounds... so there's a lot more soil there than it appears.

I'd recommend you dig actual holes and fill them with soil like I did. make mounds if you want but at minimum dig deepish holes (atleast 1.5 feet)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 29, 2012)

That's whats up pops, What kind of yield are you expecting this year outta your grow?


----------



## poplars (May 29, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> That's whats up pops, What kind of yield are you expecting this year outta your grow?


hard to say bro, atleast 10 pounds I'd say. 

my script covers me for 6.5 lbs, same with my moms. so we're allowed 13 lbs total.


----------



## Chiceh (May 29, 2012)

Looking good Pops.


----------



## poplars (May 30, 2012)

Chiceh said:


> Looking good Pops.


thanks for showin some love chiceh 


and by the way EVERYONE... chitown made it to cali. talked to him last night. bout time eh?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 30, 2012)

i really am proud if he made it out there, and thats from the heart. i'm next .


----------



## cph (May 30, 2012)

glad ya made it chi!!


----------



## theexpress (May 30, 2012)

Love all y'all I'm I'm da mountains of SoCal


----------



## theexpress (May 30, 2012)

Tribe my rent is a stack but I live in rural area some places I'm cali cheaper


----------



## theexpress (May 30, 2012)

Lol this fone Internet sux tat last post for Truman


----------



## bassman999 (May 30, 2012)

poplars said:


> no bro flowering doesn't start till mid august.
> 
> a couple of them got tricked into flowering but they are going back into veg.


My outdoor all started to flower, but I just use light deprivation to keep flowering. I can do 3 outdoors year that way theoretically


poplars said:


> well, just for reference sake, the holes go down 2-3 feet deep BELOW the mounds... so there's a lot more soil there than it appears.
> 
> I'd recommend you dig actual holes and fill them with soil like I did. make mounds if you want but at minimum dig deepish holes (atleast 1.5 feet)


yeah Ill dig the holes as deep as the ground allows (22") and the mounds will get me close to 3' total prolly. I just worry about root rot as the ground drains poorly. Maybe this wont be a problem with a thirsty girl in the hole though??


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 30, 2012)

theexpress said:


> Lol this fone Internet sux tat last post for Truman


Thats wassup boss, glad u made it out there. Both my sk's fem. and i hope u get shit together n get back online soon.


----------



## poplars (May 30, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> My outdoor all started to flower, but I just use light deprivation to keep flowering. I can do 3 outdoors year that way theoretically
> 
> yeah Ill dig the holes as deep as the ground allows (22") and the mounds will get me close to 3' total prolly. I just worry about root rot as the ground drains poorly. Maybe this wont be a problem with a thirsty girl in the hole though??


if you use good soil drainage will NOT be a problem... you pretty much just need to dig the hole, throw good soil in it and on top of it and you're golden.

and I pretty much don't like light dep harvesting, I do everything I want to do in one fell swoop then I'm done for the year I believe in the mentality of do it up big or not at all if you're going outdoors. I go as big as I can for a connoisseur grow, while still maintaining connoisseurship. 

I mean suer you can do 3 harvests a year, but wold you really WANT to ? when you can do ONE and have everything you need in one year whats the point IMO.


----------



## bassman999 (May 30, 2012)

poplars said:


> if you use good soil drainage will NOT be a problem... you pretty much just need to dig the hole, throw good soil in it and on top of it and you're golden.
> 
> and I pretty much don't like light dep harvesting, I do everything I want to do in one fell swoop then I'm done for the year I believe in the mentality of do it up big or not at all if you're going outdoors. I go as big as I can for a connoisseur grow, while still maintaining connoisseurship.
> 
> I mean suer you can do 3 harvests a year, but wold you really WANT to ? when you can do ONE and have everything you need in one year whats the point IMO.


I have to move really soon so I gotta speed it up...plus We have 4 ft chain link fences and this is a mobile park full of white trash (you know except me)...Ill never keep my crop if I go that big. 

Actually this is a decent community as they call it, but there are so many old ppl that are watching all the time.


----------



## poplars (May 30, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I have to move really soon so I gotta speed it up...plus We have 4 ft chain link fences and this is a mobile park full of white trash (you know except me)...Ill never keep my crop if I go that big.
> 
> Actually this is a decent community as they call it, but there are so many old ppl that are watching all the time.


ahhhh totally understood forgive me for sayin there aint no point. good luck bro!


----------



## bassman999 (May 30, 2012)

poplars said:


> ahhhh totally understood forgive me for sayin there aint no point. good luck bro!


Its all good, just trying to grow as much as I can because I might not be able to grow where I end up. If i do stay here (slim chance) I will grow more outdoor girls and just let em finish naturally.
I have never done 3-4 outdoor crope per yr yet, just thinking it could be done...I have done 2 though last yr..Arp-june, and late June till early October. I veg them indoor prior to going outside as well for a month.


----------



## theexpress (May 30, 2012)

Bubbas need to go outside real soon getting hot here most of the clones fully rooted to. Need more strains. This is costing me sooo much money already lol hope I can make it. Also got accepted to the care program so I get twenty percent off my bills but it don't start till two bills


----------



## billcollector99 (May 30, 2012)

theexpress said:


> Bubbas need to go outside real soon getting hot here most of the clones fully rooted to. Need more strains. This is costing me sooo much money already lol hope I can make it. Also got accepted to the care program so I get twenty percent off my bills but it don't start till two bills


What kinda strains are you looking for?


----------



## poplars (May 30, 2012)

theexpress said:


> Bubbas need to go outside real soon getting hot here most of the clones fully rooted to. Need more strains. This is costing me sooo much money already lol hope I can make it. Also got accepted to the care program so I get twenty percent off my bills but it don't start till two bills


keep them in the shade for atleast a week and a half before you let them see full sun.


----------



## theexpress (May 30, 2012)

U in SoCal ie arres


----------



## theexpress (May 30, 2012)

poplars said:


> keep them in the shade for atleast a week and a half before you let them see full sun.


Can't days maybe


----------



## poplars (May 30, 2012)

theexpress said:


> Can't days maybe


can't? you doubtin my outdoor experience now? fine enjoy your burned plants.


----------



## theexpress (May 31, 2012)

ill put em out before i transplant hope they make it man


----------



## bassman999 (May 31, 2012)

I put 2 out a week ago with partial shade for 3 days, they are fine but the temps have gone up since then


----------



## poplars (May 31, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I put 2 out a week ago with partial shade for 3 days, they are fine but the temps have gone up since then



if you don't mind me asking where do you live??? because the sun in cali desert is literally 3-5x stronger than most other areas so what may be the conditions for you will likely not apply here.


----------



## poplars (Jun 1, 2012)

so I removed all my pictures off of photobucket because of recent events it seems that piracy is going to be making way for a whole new age of lack of internet privacy and corporations sharing information freely with FBI and DEA and shit.


so pretty much I'm not uploading pictures unless i've delted all the metadata and taking precautions to makesure that it cannot be traced back to me in any way. so far I don't feel like I've been safe enough so I'm taking precautions now before it bites me in the ass. I suggest you all do the same.

any of you that actually talk about anything like this on facebook you better stop asap and delete everything related to it off your facebook because otherwise the information just stays there forever and pretty soon facebook will likely have the RIGHT to share it with the FBI if it feels like it. I say don't take the chance, clean it up.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 1, 2012)

I live in norcal...how do you remove the metadata etc...?


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 1, 2012)

With a scrubber program. I've been knowing this about facebook for a while now, watched a documentary on the company and it's privacy issues. They let police read your private messages...used facebook to arrest a woman who was court ordered not to drink again. She wrote a PM to a friend saying to meet at a certain gas station to get drinks and they busted her there.


----------



## poplars (Jun 1, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I live in norcal...how do you remove the metadata etc...?



what part of nor-cal?? I've found the centeral valley (redding and below) has a less intense sun than the upper valley where I live. so-cal desert seems to be just as strong sun wise. maybe specific spots of the centeral valley. if it stays more humid where you're at the sun will be less intense.


----------



## poplars (Jun 1, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> With a scrubber program. I've been knowing this about facebook for a while now, watched a documentary on the company and it's privacy issues. They let police read your private messages...used facebook to arrest a woman who was court ordered not to drink again. She wrote a PM to a friend saying to meet at a certain gas station to get drinks and they busted her there.



yeah I cleared everything that was related to cannabis off of there and any of my friends that talk about bud I will be telling them to stop or I will remove them from my facebook basically.


----------



## DSB65 (Jun 1, 2012)

sour kush...she didnt want to grow at first...pics at 1 month....


----------



## poplars (Jun 1, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> sour kush...she didnt want to grow at first...pics at 1 month....


chitowns sk?????


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 1, 2012)

poplars said:


> what part of nor-cal?? I've found the centeral valley (redding and below) has a less intense sun than the upper valley where I live. so-cal desert seems to be just as strong sun wise. maybe specific spots of the centeral valley. if it stays more humid where you're at the sun will be less intense.


Sacramento-bordering Elk Drove measured 103.3 at 4:20 yday! humidity 22% News said sac was 96*lol Mine is right as I have 2 thermometers both in the shade different brands and within .4* of each other. I think the news lies or just gives the lowest temp from like downtown.


----------



## DSB65 (Jun 1, 2012)

poplars said:


> chitowns sk?????


 this one is from dna


----------



## poplars (Jun 1, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> this one is from dna


ahh I thought so the leaf structure looked too different for it to be chitowns. hope its dank regardless!!!!


----------



## poplars (Jun 1, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Sacramento-bordering Elk Drove measured 103.3 at 4:20 yday! humidity 22% News said sac was 96*lol Mine is right as I have 2 thermometers both in the shade different brands and within .4* of each other. I think the news lies or just gives the lowest temp from like downtown.



yeah the sun is much lighter down there compared to up here or way south. chitown definitely needs to let his plants have atleast 5-6 days in full shade.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 1, 2012)

poplars said:


> yeah the sun is much lighter down there compared to up here or way south. chitown definitely needs to let his plants have atleast 5-6 days in full shade.


Some strains are tougher than others. I had a 4 ft Bubba I took outside 2 yrs ago in early may and it burned up, I put a Blackwater 18" tall this yr end may and no issues at all, it actually loves it.

If this is light sun, I feel sorry you everyone else!!


----------



## poplars (Jun 1, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Some strains are tougher than others. I had a 4 ft Bubba I took outside 2 yrs ago in early may and it burned up, I put a Blackwater 18" tall this yr end may and no issues at all, it actually loves it.
> 
> If this is light sun, I feel sorry you everyone else!!


its not exactly'light sun' I think it's more like the sun up here is very extreme... but yeah so far I haven't really seen much difference in strains as far as leaf burning or not. I've seen differences in which ones can take the HEAT in general, but not much difference in leaf burning when they're not prepared strain vs strain.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 1, 2012)

poplars said:


> its not exactly'light sun' I think it's more like the sun up here is very extreme... but yeah so far I haven't really seen much difference in strains as far as leaf burning or not. I've seen differences in which ones can take the HEAT in general, but not much difference in leaf burning when they're not prepared strain vs strain.


What strains have you found vulnerable to heat?


----------



## poplars (Jun 1, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> What strains have you found vulnerable to heat?



mainly sativa dominant strains. but not all of them.

for now my desertvalley haze is very sensitive to the heat and it does best grown in full shade. but I'm sure through a few generations of climatization that can be fixed. I have yet to breed it in my area, it came from seeds from this area but that's only one generation and not proper breeding ya know. so hopefully this year if I get a male. last year I didn't get ANY males :O

makes me think they were originated from hermie seeds and th at might be why it's more sensitive to heat.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 3, 2012)

put a bubba outside all day yesterday it didnt burn i need to get shit outside asap cali has neen kicking mybass spending too muh money n shit


d


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> put a bubba outside all day yesterday it didnt burn i need to get shit outside asap cali has neen kicking mybass spending too muh money n shit
> 
> 
> d


Hope its all good out there man. New places always fuck me up. and i know cali and chitown are wayyyyyy different.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 3, 2012)

Glad the Bubba didnt flinch in the sun


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 8, 2012)

theexpress said:


> put a bubba outside all day yesterday it didnt burn i need to get shit outside asap cali has neen kicking mybass spending too muh money n shit
> 
> 
> d


so what's happening Slice? everything good? you still alive?


----------



## poplars (Jun 8, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> so what's happening Slice? everything good? you still alive?



I talked to him yesterday and he's doin alright but the money is getting tight and he's not sure if shits gonna work in cali or not. I told him to make some connections with people at minimum if he's gonna go back to chicago. atleast make some friends here so you have some sort of connection to california for future things.....


as for me, I moved out of my moms house because she's fuckin psycho. I"m gonna be watering the plants and shit but I will not be feeding them even 1/10th as much as I intended to. I still have leftover flowering nutrient from last year and I'm going to use that on them when the time comes .


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 8, 2012)

poplars said:


> I talked to him yesterday and he's doin alright but the money is getting tight and he's not sure if shits gonna work in cali or not. I told him to make some connections with people at minimum if he's gonna go back to chicago. atleast make some friends here so you have some sort of connection to california for future things.....
> 
> 
> as for me, I moved out of my moms house because she's fuckin psycho. I"m gonna be watering the plants and shit but I will not be feeding them even 1/10th as much as I intended to. I still have leftover flowering nutrient from last year and I'm going to use that on them when the time comes .


I hope everything works out for both of ya..I know about psycho moms!! I am being kicked out of the house that my grandma gave me, but was in my moms name. Oh well what can I do?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 8, 2012)

poplars said:


> I talked to him yesterday and he's doin alright but the money is getting tight and he's not sure if shits gonna work in cali or not. I told him to make some connections with people at minimum if he's gonna go back to chicago. atleast make some friends here so you have some sort of connection to california for future things.....


hey thanks for the update pops. I was starting to get worried about the guy. it's not like him to miss a day of RIU.



poplars said:


> as for me, I moved out of my moms house because she's fuckin psycho. I"m gonna be watering the plants and shit but I will not be feeding them even 1/10th as much as I intended to. I still have leftover flowering nutrient from last year and I'm going to use that on them when the time comes .


wow man. bummers. I hope everything works out well for you. main thing you keep them vibes good and positive bro.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 8, 2012)

What did you have to buy to get all that free?


----------



## poplars (Jun 8, 2012)

yeah I'm keepin up the good vibes it's all I know how to do honestly. other than grow the dankest outdoor you guys have ever seen .


@bassman get what for free????


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 8, 2012)

poplars said:


> yeah I'm keepin up the good vibes it's all I know how to do honestly. other than grow the dankest outdoor you guys have ever seen .
> 
> 
> @bassman get what for free????


I thought I saw a post about freebies from some seed-bank, maybe it was on another thread......and I aint even high lol. Maybe I should be!


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 8, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I thought I saw a post about freebies, maybe it was on another thread......and I aint even high lol. Maybe I should be!


LMAO no you're not high...I smoked a fatty and have a beer in my hand so posted on the wrong thread. I'll post it here though cuz it's good info. Ordered a few seeds from attitude and got several for free in return:

Order Inventory:
Product: Royal Queen Seeds Shining Silver Haze
Options: Feminized Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: ROYA21
Price: $10.89


Product: Green House Seeds Bubba Kush
Options: Feminized Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: GRE321
Price: $9.33


Product: World of Seeds Legend Collection Mazar Kush
Options: Feminized Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: WFS371/WFS771/WFS1271
Price: $10.89


Product: Dinafem Seeds Cheese
Options: Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 01 seed 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: DINH34
Price: $14.00


Product: G13 Labs Blue Venom
Options: Feminized Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: G13248
Price: $10.89


Product: FEMINIZED UFO #1 World of Seeds Medical Collection Afghan Kush x Skunk
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FEMINIZED UFO #1
Price: $0.00


Product: FEMINIZED UFO #2 World of Seeds Medical Collection Northern Lights x Big Bud
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FEMINIZED UFO #2
Price: $0.00


Product: T H Seeds Lambo
Quantity: 1
Product Code: June Jubilee Promo (2 seeds)
Price: $0.00


Product: Dinafem Seeds Cheese AUTO
Quantity: 1
Product Code: June Jubilee Promo
Price: $0.00


Product: Delicious Seeds Critical Jack Herer
Quantity: 1
Product Code: June Jubilee Promo
Price: $0.00


Product: Reserva Privada Kandy Kush
Quantity: 1
Product Code: June Jubilee Promo
Price: $0.00


Product: Cali Connection Blue Dream Haze
Quantity: 1
Product Code: June Jubilee Promo
Price: $0.00


Product: G13 Labs Pineapple Express
Quantity: 1
Product Code: June Jubilee Promo
Price: $0.00


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 8, 2012)

You so crazy!! lol
I knew I saw it here!!


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 8, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> You so crazy!! lol
> I knew I saw it here!!



Haha bet you were trippin' out for a min


----------



## Wolverine97 (Jun 8, 2012)

What's going on here


----------



## poplars (Jun 8, 2012)

Wolverine97 said:


> What's going on here


nm life changed a lot but I"m stilll growing in the same plot. just not even 1/10th as much nutrients as I was planning on using but hey sour kush is still sour kush, lightly fed or not. 

thankfully I have high P organic liquid bat guano from roots organics that I bought last year, I'll be feedin em that during flowering..


----------



## Wolverine97 (Jun 9, 2012)

poplars said:


> nm life changed a lot but I"m stilll growing in the same plot. just not even 1/10th as much nutrients as I was planning on using but hey sour kush is still sour kush, lightly fed or not.
> 
> thankfully I have high P organic liquid bat guano from roots organics that I bought last year, I'll be feedin em that during flowering..


That sucks to hear. Good luck with it all. Chitown too.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 10, 2012)

still alive... whats up world


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 10, 2012)

theexpress said:


> still alive... whats up world


wassup man. everything all good?


----------



## poplars (Jun 11, 2012)

I ended my cannabis break last night. worked so hard that day i got that feeling like I earned smoking. and it was nothing short of wonderful. I"m definitely gona just be a weekend smoker from here on out unless I get in some bad pain of some sort.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 11, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> wassup man. everything all good?


 No it's not. Everything is fucked. I'm in another state. My partner is a tar heroin fiend. I saw his lady almost die from an of a few days ago. She was blue and her eyes rolled in her head. Then I watch my partner slap this bitch for the next two hours saying that he has to do this to keep the bitch alive. I felt like smashing this nigga for that. I was so scared I though da bitch died and I was sure I was going to jail for it. The high desert sun is fucking up my bubbas I can't even put th outside till I get some shade cloth and I ain't investing shit else cuzz I'm over two grand in and I only been here two weeks. My partners car is totaled. His broad smashed it on a ford pick up truck in Fullerton Cali. No one in the car had a license and him and da nitch had warrants. They got arrested. Now I have no car. I live on the desert. The propane tanks pry so I can't cook or even take a hot shower. The fucking dryer been broke and now so is the washer kinda. It flooded the laundry room which is we're the indoor op is to and to top it off my cloths came out dirtier washed then they were before


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 11, 2012)

theexpress said:


> No it's not. Everything is fucked. I'm in another state. My partner is a tar heroin fiend. I saw his lady almost die from an of a few days ago. She was blue and her eyes rolled in her head. Then I watch my partner slap this bitch for the next two hours saying that he has to do this to keep the bitch alive. I felt like smashing this nigga for that. I was so scared I though da bitch died and I was sure I was going to jail for it. The high desert sun is fucking up my bubbas I can't even put th outside till I get some shade cloth and I ain't investing shit else cuzz I'm over two grand in and I only been here two weeks. My partners car is totaled. His broad smashed it on a ford pick up truck in Fullerton Cali. No one in the car had a license and him and da nitch had warrants. They got arrested. Now I have no car. I live on the desert. The propane tanks pry so I can't cook or even take a hot shower. The fucking dryer been broke and now so is the washer kinda. It flooded the laundry room which is we're the indoor op is to and to top it off my cloths came out dirtier washed then they were before


My wifes moms bf went blue and wasnt breathing from heroin and tequila. I did cpr on him for 30 min till the ambulance came. They said he basically died several times in the ambulance on the way to the hospital. I hate drugs and dont want to be around that shit! I feel for you bro being exposed to that shit.

Man you are living in hell right now! I feel bad, but hopefully all the bad is at a peak now and shit will start to come together for you! Ill be sending good vibes your way.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 11, 2012)

I think ima go back to Chicago. I've known many people who died off white powder heroin in da chi that don't bother me. I could care less if that fiend bitch died. It's her choice. What was bothering me is if she died when I was in the car. I don't wanna go to jail because some cluck ass bitch died and I was around when it happens. I have a felony for dealing heron in Chicago. And it woulda looked bad for me to be in car were nineteen year old white girl from Newport beach area died you feel me


----------



## theexpress (Jun 11, 2012)

Shit is just fucked up around here


----------



## theexpress (Jun 11, 2012)

Fuck now there's a an county sherif on my land parked I donno wtf is up my dude is in OC jail and he only got a rec if they come in here I'm popped prey for me right about now


----------



## genuity (Jun 11, 2012)

thats all bad,get back to the go.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 11, 2012)

He is on my land I went to go play it off like I'm giving dogs water and saw he on my land I hid all the bowls and mmj containers. Locked all doors. And turned off grow lights a lil worried. Not gonna lie


----------



## genuity (Jun 11, 2012)

that sucks chi,hopeing the best for ya.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 11, 2012)

genuity said:


> that sucks chi,hopeing the best for ya.


Thanx I donno wtf is going on all I know is there's a san bernardino sheriff on my land


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 11, 2012)

theexpress said:


> No it's not. Everything is fucked. I'm in another state. My partner is a tar heroin fiend. I saw his lady almost die from an of a few days ago. She was blue and her eyes rolled in her head. Then I watch my partner slap this bitch for the next two hours saying that he has to do this to keep the bitch alive. I felt like smashing this nigga for that. I was so scared I though da bitch died and I was sure I was going to jail for it. The high desert sun is fucking up my bubbas I can't even put th outside till I get some shade cloth and I ain't investing shit else cuzz I'm over two grand in and I only been here two weeks. My partners car is totaled. His broad smashed it on a ford pick up truck in Fullerton Cali. No one in the car had a license and him and da nitch had warrants. They got arrested. Now I have no car. I live on the desert. The propane tanks pry so I can't cook or even take a hot shower. The fucking dryer been broke and now so is the washer kinda. It flooded the laundry room which is we're the indoor op is to and to top it off my cloths came out dirtier washed then they were before


bro, pack the fuck up and get outta there!!! go back to chitown homie. cut your losses. try again next year, but this time in HI instead of Cali, you got homies here. serious.

and your partner is fucked up dude! slap that nigguh.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 11, 2012)

theexpress said:


> Thanx I donno wtf is going on all I know is there's a san bernardino sheriff on my land


keep us updated.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 11, 2012)

Damn man I hope all goes alright for ya!


----------



## theexpress (Jun 11, 2012)

Ok what happens was someone tried to break into neighbors house I come to find fuck in sittin on about a bill twenty of bubbas man min five. And I got a gauge in da crib unregistered and I'm not supposed to have it cuzz my back ground


----------



## theexpress (Jun 11, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> bro, pack the fuck up and get outta there!!! go back to chitown homie. cut your losses. try again next year, but this time in HI instead of Cali, you got homies here. serious.
> 
> and your partner is fucked up dude! slap that nigguh.


. I think him and ole girl are done she on probation so my understanding is she will have to do two to three months in county. My partner should be out soon. They relationship is built on heroin and sex. It's poison. And they both know it we all do. Hopefully they stay clean an away from one nother. Thanx for support doc good to know I got friends in the tropics. Friends that I have never met and still down for me. This is a very unique situation and you can only find it on this thead on this site


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 11, 2012)

theexpress said:


> Thanx for support doc good to know I got friends in the tropics. Friends that I have never met and still down for me. This is a very unique situation and you can only find it on this thead on this site


ya brah, no problem. that's the aloha spirit. hard to find nowadays, but it's still there. 

hope everything gets better for you.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 11, 2012)

Yeah I hope so to doc. Hope the real sk is still treAtin u good. U could smoke her everyday forever and lil to no tolerance built. Also there is no ceiling with my sk. What I'm rryna say is you can get has high has you wanna off her. U can lottery smoke urself retarded. Or to sleep. Other strains only get you so high no matter how much u smoke. Have over hundred sk beans. Haven't popped any don't know what ima do yet. Prolly will go back home end of month or beginning of next month. Didn't wanna leave my elite genetics in Cali to be the next big thing and everyone but me get paid fuck all fat noise. This my strain I made it u masters it and you will never be able to order it's seeds online or get a cut from ur local disp. And I'm tearing where's strains with the same respect has my sk


----------



## theexpress (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm online from iPhone so I'm sorry in advance if I made some mistakes on my posts u can figure out what I mean. My fingers too fat for this fone


----------



## theexpress (Jun 11, 2012)

The real sk will remain VIP. So those who have her should feel blessed. Don't ever ever give a cut or seed to anyone. It's for the VIP crew to enjoy grow it sell it but never give up the genetics cuzz if u do we aint friends no more I don't care who you are. Don't dishonest your boy chi for giving away what're worlds most potent indica


----------



## poplars (Jun 11, 2012)

theexpress said:


> The real sk will remain VIP. So those who have her should feel blessed. Don't ever ever give a cut or seed to anyone. It's for the VIP crew to enjoy grow it sell it but never give up the genetics cuzz if u do we aint friends no more I don't care who you are. Don't dishonest your boy chi for giving away what're worlds most potent indica



fuck yeah bro, that's the striaght up truth I've been preachin fro yearrrss


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 12, 2012)

I hope all that shit works out for you man. that shits gotta suck. Especially not being from there.


----------



## Penyajo (Jun 14, 2012)

Man Chi. Sounds like some real shitty luck there. I wish there was some way we could help you out. It's real hard making a new life in a new place with not a lot of money. At least you have some where to go back to. Keep us posted mane. STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 15, 2012)

anyone know what happen to whyte? is he still growing the SK? did he just get up one morning and said "aw the hell with RIU, it's time to bounce"? ? 

howz things on your end chitown?


----------



## Wolverine97 (Jun 15, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> anyone know what happen to whyte? is he still growing the SK? did he just get up one morning and said "aw the hell with RIU, it's time to bounce"? ?
> 
> howz things on your end chitown?


I've been wondering too. I saw him around a while back, but it's been over a month now since I've seen him on any other site. Hope he's alright, dudes a good guy.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 15, 2012)

i sent him some beans about two months ago, and he never got back on. i don't even know if he got em. Hope he is good. i pm'd him about a month ago noreply.


----------



## poplars (Jun 15, 2012)

oh wow that's kinda concerning.........


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 15, 2012)

Well yea. cuz they were beans i was limited on. i figured if he ever got em he'd get on. from his phone if his comp was fucked. we had conversed right b4 he disappeared. i hope he ain't get locked up. that would be like 3 out of 8 sk mobters busted.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 15, 2012)

I hope he is just offline due to a pc issue or something...
A friend of mine Wormdrive hasnt been on in a month either, hope all is good with him as well.
Morning all I hope all is good with all you that are present at least!


----------



## poplars (Jun 15, 2012)

I think life is pretty hectic for everyone nowadays honestly. must be that 2012 stuff....


----------



## theexpress (Jun 16, 2012)

Shit is more stable but still shitty. Loaned my partner two fifty He better pay me back next week. I'm about ready to admit defeat. It's hard to grow outside in the SoCal high desert. This bubba is not liking it. The clones are looking awesome I been raking care of them good. The huge ass bubbas look sad. Pains my heart. They need to be transplanted outside ASAP but in which case they will die. Or transplanted to bigger buckets and flowers inside. Only have two lights. Then what would the clones veg under. The heat is wicked too. And the sun is super intense. Might have to go back to chi. Lol but only place I could go back to is my moms man I ain't rryna do that.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 16, 2012)

theexpress said:


> Shit is more stable but still shitty. Loaned my partner two fifty He better pay me back next week. I'm about ready to admit defeat. It's hard to grow outside in the SoCal high desert. This bubba is not liking it. The clones are looking awesome I been raking care of them good. The huge ass bubbas look sad. Pains my heart. They need to be transplanted outside ASAP but in which case they will die. Or transplanted to bigger buckets and flowers inside. Only have two lights. Then what would the clones veg under. The heat is wicked too. And the sun is super intense. Might have to go back to chi. Lol but only place I could go back to is my moms man I ain't rryna do that.


What are the temps like out there?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 16, 2012)

theexpress said:


> Shit is more stable but still shitty. Loaned my partner two fifty He better pay me back next week. I'm about ready to admit defeat. It's hard to grow outside in the SoCal high desert. This bubba is not liking it. The clones are looking awesome I been raking care of them good. The huge ass bubbas look sad. Pains my heart. They need to be transplanted outside ASAP but in which case they will die. Or transplanted to bigger buckets and flowers inside. Only have two lights. Then what would the clones veg under. The heat is wicked too. And the sun is super intense. Might have to go back to chi. Lol but only place I could go back to is my moms man I ain't rryna do that.


how close are you to pops?


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jun 16, 2012)

theexpress said:


> Shit is more stable but still shitty. Loaned my partner two fifty He better pay me back next week. I'm about ready to admit defeat. It's hard to grow outside in the SoCal high desert. This bubba is not liking it. The clones are looking awesome I been raking care of them good. The huge ass bubbas look sad. Pains my heart. They need to be transplanted outside ASAP but in which case they will die. Or transplanted to bigger buckets and flowers inside. Only have two lights. Then what would the clones veg under. The heat is wicked too. And the sun is super intense. Might have to go back to chi. Lol but only place I could go back to is my moms man I ain't rryna do that.



HeHe for a swift second there when I read that first line your avatar flashed my eye that 
E trader baby you know on the commercial? I briefly thought wtf is the stock trading baby doing bitchin about cash? idk it cracked me up wanted to share


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey so is this like a private thread of sorts? Didn't mean to intrude it seems chill here and I need a break from yelling at racists.


----------



## highflyby (Jun 16, 2012)

Here for my monthly check in, I see all is well. 

Fortunately I can say 2012 is great! Move to San Diego is in progress and life is fucking golden.

Keep up the work guys, i like what this lady above me has going on


----------



## poplars (Jun 16, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> how close are you to pops?


like 300+ miles away.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 16, 2012)

What about putting up some shade cloth for your outdoor girls Chi?


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 16, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> What about putting up some shade cloth for your outdoor girls Chi?


Fm is doing that with good results so far. Im not sure if his area is as temperate though.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 16, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Fm is doing that with good results so far. Im not sure if his area is as temperate though.


I dont know of many spots hotter than where FM lives...


----------



## theexpress (Jun 21, 2012)

Getting the outdoor plants adjusted to the hot ass sun Gotta get a yard if soil or so


----------



## poplars (Jun 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> Getting the outdoor plants adjusted to the hot ass sun Gotta get a yard if soil or so


keep going bro!!!

all my plants are doing great. fed em today. the lot of them are hitting 2 feet possibly even 2.5


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> Getting the outdoor plants adjusted to the hot ass sun Gotta get a yard if soil or so


Things getting easier for you?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 22, 2012)

^^same question..


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 22, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> What about putting up some shade cloth for your outdoor girls Chi?


When I lived in the valley, that's how my Auntie got her chronic plant to grow! She's Japanese, you know they're garden masters...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 22, 2012)

theexpress said:


> Getting the outdoor plants adjusted to the hot ass sun Gotta get a yard if soil or so


so how's life bro? the grow going good? you going back to chicago or you gonna stay in cali? you still with your partner? any pics?


----------



## theexpress (Jun 23, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Things getting easier for you?


 Dudes off tar for now. His girl is about to get outta county in a few days so we will. See what happens. I donno that I wanna live in the high desert. I gotta talk to dude about that soon to. I been reluctent to cuzz I feel bad. But I gotta do what's best for myself. I wanna get him growing right so this couple grand I spent ain't in vain and I can get some kind of compensation for my time and money. Plus I want this fool to succeed but wtf am I gonna do back in the chi. Nothing good I'd imagine. I donno what ima do. All I know is I gotta get the bubbas adjusted to sun and get the hundred bubba clones transplanted from Dixie cups to one gallon or one half gallon grow bags.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 23, 2012)

Trying to get around the whole shade cloth thing.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 23, 2012)

Maybe I'll get some pix up


----------



## theexpress (Jun 23, 2012)

Took a bunch of pix but can't or don't know how to upload from email to photobucket off this fone


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 23, 2012)

When you say High Desert, how far are you from San diego?


----------



## theexpress (Jun 25, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> When you say High Desert, how far are you from San diego?


 San bernardino county


----------



## theexpress (Jun 25, 2012)

Bubbas outside have been heavily overwaterd thanx to the bitch ass non draining ass soil here. Fuccccck


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2012)

You got them going in the ground?


----------



## poplars (Jun 26, 2012)

there are lots of basic things you gotta know about outdoor growing before you grow outdoors...otherwise a lot of bullshit will happen to you.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 26, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> You got them going in the ground?


Yep the two six footers are diein but the smaller foot clones are taking the circumstances real well


----------



## theexpress (Jun 26, 2012)

poplars said:


> there are lots of basic things you gotta know about outdoor growing before you grow outdoors...otherwise a lot of bullshit will happen to you.


I know u live in the NorCal high desert to but were ur at its greener. I am at forty five hundred foot elelvation. The sun cooks ya I got sun burnt bad in a half hour. The ground here is rock hard. WAsnt this hard in il. Btw the wind scorpions creep me out


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 26, 2012)

san berandino county is shit. Used to stay in mo val. Don't know how you're growing out there...


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 26, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y is growing out there in the hot ass summer.

Maybe check out his thread and take some tips...

I know his conditions oughta be pretty similar to yours.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Jun 26, 2012)

Just fyi, I did see WBW around again...


----------



## poplars (Jun 26, 2012)

theexpress said:


> I know u live in the NorCal high desert to but were ur at its greener. I am at forty five hundred foot elelvation. The sun cooks ya I got sun burnt bad in a half hour. The ground here is rock hard. WAsnt this hard in il. Btw the wind scorpions creep me out


bro where I live it is scorched dry. trust me if you had listened to every single tip I told you to a T you would not have the problems you are having now. 

not to be rude but I live in a DESERT valley, not simply 'nor cal'

sun is just as strong here, ground is just as hard. ......


----------



## poplars (Jun 26, 2012)

by the way I have a sour kush that is almost hitting 3 foot already. they are taking the climatization very well. I only have one pheno of sour kush that is kinda lagging behind. might be reacting to me not giving it oregonism xl when I should have. I"ll be getting some of that within a few weeks hopefully.

most of the plants are 2ft + pushing 3 feet.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 26, 2012)

Plants were underwaterd not over. I drowned em in water they common back. Damn this desert. Pops I'm at 45oo elevation. The sun kills. My Illinois ass is cookin.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 26, 2012)

Pops do u have joshua trees by u. Cuzz they everywhere here this is the mojarra desert a whole diff animal


----------



## theexpress (Jun 26, 2012)

Btw picked up a half zip of da fake sk aka fake head band. Shut is good.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 26, 2012)

theexpress said:


> Plants were underwaterd not over. I drowned em in water they common back. Damn this desert. Pops I'm at 45oo elevation. The sun kills. My Illinois ass is cookin.


Thats really high up!


----------



## poplars (Jun 26, 2012)

theexpress said:


> Pops do u have joshua trees by u. Cuzz they everywhere here this is the mojarra desert a whole diff animal


juniper trees. and not that different. we both hit 11/16+ uv. my tips woulda saved you tons of problems.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 27, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Thats really high up!


I get light headed standing up lol. Thin ass air


----------



## poplars (Jun 27, 2012)

pass it off as more hardcore than it is all you want. i know how to grow in the desert, as long as it isn't over 108 degrees F adn you have water there is no excuse. get your shit together.

I mean I told you, you were gonna need to get GOOD soil to fill into those holes, your holes shoulda already been dug and ready to go by now, your plants shoulda been in the shade atleast a week and a half before they saw full sun. you needed to treat them with oregonism xl because it makes the plants able to handle the heat stress waaay better. plus hving them in good soil in the ground pretty much assures they can handle the heat.

then you needed to steak up all your plants to make them able to handle the wind... tons of things you coulda done to prevent all this man. 


I'm not trying to talk shit, it just bugs me when you try to pass it off like your area is harder than mine when everything I told you would have worked GREAT down there.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 27, 2012)

I gotta agree with pops.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 27, 2012)

theres always chi-town 

BREAKING: Chicago City Council just voted 43-2 to to lower marijuana possession to a citable offense. 

from norml's fb page​


----------



## theexpress (Jun 27, 2012)

poplars said:


> pass it off as more hardcore than it is all you want. i know how to grow in the desert, as long as it isn't over 108 degrees F adn you have water there is no excuse. get your shit together.
> 
> I mean I told you, you were gonna need to get GOOD soil to fill into those holes, your holes shoulda already been dug and ready to go by now, your plants shoulda been in the shade atleast a week and a half before they saw full sun. you needed to treat them with oregonism xl because it makes the plants able to handle the heat stress waaay better. plus hving them in good soil in the ground pretty much assures they can handle the heat.
> 
> ...


I did what u said they still burnt bleached and wilted under some kind of desert tree shade. I have a soil mixture of half compost half top soil. I had to rent a heavy duty power auger on wheels and shit. Back home it would have gone threw soil like hot knife to butter. Got sixteen huge ass bubbas and eleven smaller bubba clones out. Hope they live hope the sheriffs don't come by and be like u wanna go to jail or cut down ur plants. Yeah stop being a shithead to me I'm not feeling ur I told u do personality. When I did what u said about the couple days of shade


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 27, 2012)

hmmmm this line
been in the shade atleast a week and a half before they saw full sun. you needed to treat them with oregonism xl because it makes the plants able to handle the heat 

verses this line
When I did what u said about the couple days of shade


ahhhhh iiiiiiiiii dont know 

but i wasnt there and not even in da mix 
just peeped in on da tail end 

stay focused 
stay strong 


1Luv


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 27, 2012)

Ay Chi, Im sure your ladies will rebound, and you still got a month or so of veg left, so time for them to get some size.

Like D said too. Stay focused

I got faith you can pull it through. Thougt I have more time then as month don't I got till mid aug


----------



## poplars (Jun 27, 2012)

aight that's not what i was tryin to do so I'll drop it.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 28, 2012)

i had faith in the old express

the gangsta gunslinger bitch slappin pimp 
opinionated egotistcal breeder of the golden seed 

this new express i dont know 


I an I


----------



## poplars (Jun 28, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> i had faith in the old express
> 
> the gangsta gunslinger bitch slappin pimp
> opinionated egotistcal breeder of the golden seed
> ...


uh I don't think you really have a say in this, you don't have sk, you probably never will, you just jump in and give your 2c in tons of threads and this is just one of them.

chitown is still cool not that it matters to you.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 28, 2012)

you are correct sir it really dont 
an this is a public forum

have yoself one fine day


----------



## poplars (Jun 28, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> you are correct sir it really dont
> an this is a public forum
> 
> have yoself one fine day


well I guess if chitown feels like it he can delete these posts since he is a section mod of indoor growing.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 28, 2012)

no need to we all have our opinions 
but if he likes he can by all means

an as far as the seeds i dont kiss anybodys anything for seeds - an you are prolly right ill never have those 
but i will and do have many more 

once again be sure to have yoself a fine day


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 28, 2012)

try to relax...............puff puff


----------



## poplars (Jun 28, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> no need to we all have our opinions
> but if he likes he can by all means
> 
> an as far as the seeds i dont kiss anybodys anything for seeds - an you are prolly right ill never have those
> ...


look the only reason this thread is around is because of chitown. I didn't mean him any disrespect with my posts. your posts obviously do mean disrespect, so either change up y our attitude or I'll feel the need to defend chitown.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 28, 2012)

look here mr bodyguard 
i think you need to reread my post 
meant no harm or disrespect 

light humor -maybe 

anything else is just fabricated by you and misunderstanding 

all i said was i had respect for him and now questioning that 

so stand off -bodyguard 
relax lighten up 
smoke sumtin 
dont have an aneurysm


----------



## poplars (Jun 28, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> look here mr bodyguard
> i think you need to reread my post
> meant no harm or disrespect
> 
> ...



you are essentially a troll. hopefully chitown removes these posts.......


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 28, 2012)

we all have our opinions 
im not going into name calling 
whut i think of you

i may not agree wit your opinion -but i respect your right to express it 

have a fine day


----------



## poplars (Jun 29, 2012)

fuck man i'm havin a draggy one. been doing odd jobs for people every single fuckin day for the past 2 weeks haha... i need a fuckin WEEKEND ahahahah


----------



## theexpress (Jun 29, 2012)

Lol pops. I hope shit is going better for u bro


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 29, 2012)

pop i was a super in a 34 family apartment building before my first house 

was everyones flunky cleanup garbage washers plumbing grass snow torture 
busted my azz but aman gota do whut a mans gota do 

i hate to see a able man beggin for hand outs 

i was not gona move back home to my moma


----------



## poplars (Jun 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> Lol pops. I hope shit is going better for u bro


yeah man shits going better thankfully this weekend I'll be able to kinda chill. I"m gonna make sure I have weekends off from now on lol....


----------



## poplars (Jun 29, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> pop i was a super in a 34 family apartment building before my first house
> 
> was everyones flunky cleanup garbage washers plumbing grass snow torture
> busted my azz but aman gota do whut a mans gota do
> ...



yep for real can't be a beggar gotta make your own in this world no matter how hard it gets.


----------



## sixstring2112 (Jun 30, 2012)

i know this is off topic but anybody talked to wyteberrywidow lately? i talk to him on a few dif forums and he be gone from all of them,hope he's all good,peace


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 30, 2012)

i heard an accident 
from sumeone dat read it sumwhere 

said-posters name was scarhole or sumtin like dat 
i wish bad on no one 
an hope it is not true 
an if it is hope he is ok


----------



## Wolverine97 (Jun 30, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> i heard an accident
> from sumeone dat read it sumwhere
> 
> said-posters name was scarhole or sumtin like dat
> ...


^^^this^^^


----------



## theexpress (Jun 30, 2012)

Pops my partner back home is super impressed with da GDP x blue dream x humboldt kush. Said he wish he could shake ur hand and shit.


----------



## poplars (Jun 30, 2012)

theexpress said:


> Pops my partner back home is super impressed with da GDP x blue dream x humboldt kush. Said he wish he could shake ur hand and shit.


haha hell yeah man hella glad to hear it. those are legit genetics for sure


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 30, 2012)

aye that purple kush x sad is showing good signs at almost 2 weeks in. she's frosty as fuck for so early. And she is a pretty lil' lady too.


----------



## poplars (Jun 30, 2012)

nice post up some pics whenever u can.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 30, 2012)

How are the sk doing trouble.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 30, 2012)

great. Both pheno's are in veg and topped. both green as well. they will get cloned n flowered within the next two weeks. maybe three i wanna put some size on em.


----------



## sixstring2112 (Jun 30, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> i heard an accident
> from sumeone dat read it sumwhere
> 
> said-posters name was scarhole or sumtin like dat
> ...


thanks for the reply dwez,peace


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jun 30, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> i heard an accident
> from sumeone dat read it sumwhere
> 
> said-posters name was scarhole or sumtin like dat
> ...


well yes it's true a motorcycle accident broke my leg and totaled the bike.. I'm doing better now I'm able to move around a bit more and stuff.. I always went thru a couple close deaths. People been getting murdered and crazy ess..


----------



## sixstring2112 (Jul 1, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> well yes it's true a motorcycle accident broke my leg and totaled the bike.. I'm doing better now I'm able to move around a bit more and stuff.. I always went thru a couple close deaths. People been getting murdered and crazy ess..


 you be alright bro,i been run over to on a scooter to.glad yer ok man,hope you were able to get somebody to look after all yer girlz,peace


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 1, 2012)

im scared of bikes 
i can honestly say wit no frets to my manhood 
never rode bought a 750 honda got scared teaching myself 
saw myself getting hurt 
sold the bike befor i had a chance to get hurt 
i went down but was just a slide down crash bars saved my leg 
bikes not for old men as beginners maybe if rideing all there life 
and very esy to total a bike -be gratful you ok -leg will heal -get pins 

bikes on country road ok not for city to much to look out for to many things can happen 
all motorcycle accs car driver say i never saw him 

get better


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 1, 2012)

pop the gdp was kens ?

suposed to be lagit 
i got sum dem 
after magic merlin gdp double purple doja by outlaw


----------



## poplars (Jul 1, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> pop the gdp was kens ?
> 
> suposed to be lagit
> i got sum dem
> after magic merlin gdp double purple doja by outlaw


it was a legit clone only gdp from cali that's all I know. it tastes an smells like grapes when its finished. crossed with down river kush and then crossed again with blue dream.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 1, 2012)

sounds serrious not really fond of 3 ways -but that sounds lagit 
prefer 2 ways 

now a 3 way verses a 2 way cross is gona be more diff phenos or whut


----------



## theexpress (Jul 1, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> great. Both pheno's are in veg and topped. both green as well. they will get cloned n flowered within the next two weeks. maybe three i wanna put some size on em.





wyteberrywidow said:


> well yes it's true a motorcycle accident broke my leg and totaled the bike.. I'm doing better now I'm able to move around a bit more and stuff.. I always went thru a couple close deaths. People been getting murdered and crazy ess..


Sorry to hear pai. Hope u get better. Everything u gave me genetic wise was off da fucking chain.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 1, 2012)

One of our dogs ran away. Come back lil bear. Lol I hope the coyotes ain't get him he just ah puppy


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 1, 2012)

so you got any pics chitown? what's the grow looking like?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 1, 2012)

theexpress said:


> Sorry to hear pai. Hope u get better. Everything u gave me genetic wise was off da fucking chain.


I know what I gave u but forgot what u were growing which strains stood out?


----------



## theexpress (Jul 1, 2012)

Snowdog this one pheno of it is sick. Got the lemony pheno of the Tahoe this time ths sfv one. A lot of your shit is veggin back in da chi. Can't wait for Tahoe x bubba. That's still vegging


----------



## theexpress (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm in Cali white for da past month. I'm comming back to da chi three grand poorer


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 1, 2012)

theexpress said:


> I'm in Cali white for da past month. I'm comming back to da chi three grand poorer


What happened the move wasn't a good one?? U goijg back to live in the chi?

Im glad you are liking the genetics man. It came from top notch stuff..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 1, 2012)

How is pops bubba x tahoes?


----------



## poplars (Jul 1, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> How is pops bubba x tahoes?



I have one in my main garden over 3 foot tall. I gave 2 potted ones to my neighbors because they were in need.

its lookin pretty epic so far tho man.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 1, 2012)

Bubba Dom or Tahoe Dom? Sounds like this is only going to get better,)


----------



## poplars (Jul 1, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Bubba Dom or Tahoe Dom? Sounds like this is only going to get better,)


hard to say, looks possibly hybridish. I have one pure tahoe og next to it and they do look a lil similar but it does appear to have a more bubba look. i'll take pics tomorrow if i remember.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 3, 2012)

Smoking some Burkle bubba x quenelle and some chem d


----------



## poplars (Jul 3, 2012)

smokin on some hash i made from my buddies last years shake. its pretty kickin.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 5, 2012)

Woke up in paradise


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 5, 2012)

theexpress said:


> Woke up in paradise


well are you gonna tell us about it? who's paradise? a dude?


----------



## theexpress (Jul 6, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> well are you gonna tell us about it? who's paradise? a dude?


Loooooooooooooool


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 6, 2012)

What's good in the hood? 
Fucking fried my veg tent grrr.. Have to pop some more babies. But I'm gonna pop alot of stuff again.. I got too much shit to decide but I'm definately popping sk's and Louie tahoes.. Migt add some fire og and 818 headband too..


----------



## Wolverine97 (Jul 6, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> What's good in the hood?
> Fucking fried my veg tent grrr.. Have to pop some more babies. But I'm gonna pop alot of stuff again.. I got too much shit to decide but I'm definately popping sk's and Louie tahoes.. Migt add some fire og and 818 headband too..


What's up wyte. Have you run the 818 yet? I've got a couple packs that I'm considering popping in my next seed run.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 6, 2012)

No not yet but im seeing good results from growers and friends.. I'm about to run that and a bunch of Chems maybe even blue dream FEMs.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Jul 7, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> No not yet but im seeing good results from growers and friends.. I'm about to run that and a bunch of Chems maybe even blue dream FEMs.


Nice. I'd be interested to see how the BD's come out for ya, that's one I haven't run yet (sampled plenty, never grown).


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 8, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> No not yet but im seeing good results from growers and friends.. I'm about to run that and a bunch of Chems maybe even blue dream FEMs.


My first 3 818's were male, but had what i liked. Im goin at them again when i pop seeds in a week or so.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 8, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> My first 3 818's were male, but had what i liked. Im goin at them again when i pop seeds in a week or so.


The males are good for breeding?smell?

I was thinking of Wht I'm gonna pop I'm torn after frying my veg tent.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 8, 2012)

male contribution littlemore then smell 
strenth and structure contributions as well


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 8, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> The males are good for breeding?smell?
> 
> I was thinking of Wht I'm gonna pop I'm torn after frying my veg tent.


I had two pheno's that i was hoping would be fem. One was short n stocky and one was twice as tall but had good nodage. Both of them smelled superb in their own right. I didn't get to see the yield because i binned em.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 8, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> male contribution littlemore then smell
> strenth and structure contributions as well


Yeah I know but from looking they looked good from what I remember I just wanted to know the smell they were giving off some sour funk or more to og?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 8, 2012)

definitely sour funk. from both but in a different way but it wasnt like an og funk


----------



## theexpress (Jul 9, 2012)

Wassup world.................


----------



## Penyajo (Jul 9, 2012)

theexpress said:


> Wassup world.................


Not much on my end of the stick. Been battling fungus gnats in a few of my hydro buckets so that's been real shitty. Other than that the querkles are looking real nice got about another two weeks till they come down. How's shit going over there bru? I have really been thinking bout moving soon. Hit me up in a PM if ya wanna chat!! STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 9, 2012)

Hot as hell, been 100 degree's for a week str8. and my ac aint worth shit.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah it's been like that over here hot as hell


----------



## Penyajo (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah. Right now I am working outside and is 99 degrees wtf. Usually we are hotter than every where else but this year seems to be much different. STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 9, 2012)

theexpress said:


> Wassup world.................


what's up with you??

life's been good. just harvested another round of indoor yesterday. surf was up this past week, and weathers been great. can't complain to much.


----------



## poplars (Jul 9, 2012)

I could complain but I wont. just gonna smoke too much or somethin instead.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 9, 2012)

poplars said:


> I could complain but I wont. just gonna smoke too much or somethin instead.


you quit, quitting?


----------



## poplars (Jul 9, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> you quit, quitting?


of course, a while ago


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 9, 2012)

oh ok. any epiphanies or mind blowing revelations. Or everything the same?


----------



## poplars (Jul 9, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> oh ok. any epiphanies or mind blowing revelations. Or everything the same?




nope everythings a lil different but still pretty shitty. not much else to say.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 9, 2012)

u n chi should room up together.


----------



## poplars (Jul 9, 2012)

hah. that's a fuckin joke man. no offense to chi or anyone......


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 9, 2012)

Lol, ok... hope shit comes together for you.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 9, 2012)

Okay I came to the conclusion I'm gonna start a new grow at the end of this month. I'm just trying decide on what. Need help???? Lmfao
did ya guys hear swerve and raskal teamed up and are working on new crosses and some fire og s1s


----------



## d3cryption (Jul 10, 2012)

wyteberry, where did you get that info? fire og s1? wonder if they will be better than his fire og bx.....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 10, 2012)

From various people the rAskal og is way better than raskals fire Og bx.. I'm taking about people who are running 20-30 ants of this strain are saying the fire og bx is not good. I can vouch for the raskal og as that is my favorite right next to Tahoe og pure fuel... 
Got the inside scoop on the cali connection forum.. Fire og s1 are first to come from " get connected" then other fire og crosses and s1s.


----------



## poplars (Jul 10, 2012)

i'll try to take some pics tomorrow, its hardto remember.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 10, 2012)

Hope everything is on the up n up for everyone..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 11, 2012)

something like that. Boutta take clones today ill post pics. the sk's boutta go in flower soon.


----------



## poplars (Jul 11, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> something like that. Boutta take clones today ill post pics. the sk's boutta go in flower soon.


bout time son!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 11, 2012)

Wanted to get some some size to em, and some clones. One of the ones going in is a clone from the one that died from the tea incident. the other one burnt up bad but recovered. Neither the dog nor lush were affected. but chi did tell me they were sensitive. I have em in 3gal smart pots so they should be a nice size. I'll probable let them veg a week after i clone them and then flower them.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 11, 2012)

How is the organics working?
Im so fucking high of the Louie hoe this shit is dangerous!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 11, 2012)

It's workin out, i need a ppm meter it's more important than i thought


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah me too I thought the same when dealing with something new u need the tools


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 11, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> It's workin out, i need a ppm meter it's more important than i thought


I have one i dont use.. It's yours when I make it to the post office...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 11, 2012)

Its cool man, no rush i'll probably go get one soon, thanks though. in the mean time i don't mind pushing my chances. I have a credit from the hydro shop thats probably what i'll use it for.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 19, 2012)

You just now blooming them truble how big are they


----------



## poplars (Jul 21, 2012)

I hope you not posting too often chitown means that you are too busy kickin ass makin shit work for you down there!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jul 24, 2012)

im trying pops but nothing is certain


----------



## poplars (Jul 24, 2012)

theexpress said:


> im trying pops but nothing is certain


it gets betta bro


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 24, 2012)

SK's....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 24, 2012)

Looking good t


----------



## poplars (Jul 24, 2012)

legit shape, looking pretty bubba pheno dom (as it should be.)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 24, 2012)

Purple Kush x Sweet Afghani Delight, leaves turning purple so i'm guessing it's purple kush dominate.


----------



## poplars (Jul 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Purple Kush x Sweet Afghani Delight, leaves turning purple so i'm guessing it's purple kush dominate.


oh wait is that one of my crosses? if so that's sweet afghani delicious not delight.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 24, 2012)

Lol, OH! yea thats you right there. she's a nice one.


----------



## poplars (Jul 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, OH! yea thats you right there. she's a nice one.



interesting, I'd say there's a lot of SAD influence in there, depends on which pk it was... did I give you gdp dom pk or the tall pk??? if it's the tall one then that /could/ be it showing it's dominant structure, either way that's just nothinbut dank shit right there.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 24, 2012)

tall pk, but she is a short stout bitch,


----------



## poplars (Jul 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> tall pk, but she is a short stout bitch,


yep, the tall pheno was a down river kush pheno. it does have very similar structure, you're in for some nice relaxing smooth smoke


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 25, 2012)

hey chitown, so how's it been going with you lately? I've been away for over 2 weeks and this thread has barely moved. you still growing bro? where's the updates?


----------



## poplars (Jul 26, 2012)

pics finally













the 2 big bushes in the front and side picture are lushes






5 out of the 6 in this row are sour kushes, the one that isn't is a pre98 bubba kush x tahoe og 

I was feeling lazy about labeling because nobody usually gives a rats ass about what strain is what in veg pics, so this is just to show you guys how they are doing.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 26, 2012)

Lol, i give a shit. All of those ladies are huge!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 26, 2012)

very nice work up there T nice grow 
nice cultivation pop

pop nice grow very impressive 
hearty healthy huge happy bunch 
hardly a bad leaf among them 
nice work


----------



## poplars (Jul 26, 2012)

thanks I appreciate the positivity


----------



## theexpress (Jul 27, 2012)

Shit a lil better. II'm staying in Cali till the grow is done. Almost 50plants outside. Various sizes some in holes others in pita will update next time I go to someone's house with internet I can't figure out how to do it with this iPhone almost all my bubbas are flowering some has much has two weeks in. After this crop I'm going back to Chicago then off to Michigan. Ima buy my own house


----------



## theexpress (Jul 27, 2012)

Pops your plants look wicked bro I wish I could figure out how to post. Pix. Maybe I can email them to pops and he can upload em. I got a couple 6foot bushes that need to be showed off.


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 27, 2012)

theexpress said:


> Pops your plants look wicked bro I wish I could figure out how to post. Pix. Maybe I can email them to pops and he can upload em. I got a couple 6foot bushes that need to be showed off.


Have you tried making a photobucket account yet? You could link your pics from there....am dying to see your girls. Hear about them all the time!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 27, 2012)

theexpress said:


> Pops your plants look wicked bro I wish I could figure out how to post. Pix. Maybe I can email them to pops and he can upload em. I got a couple 6foot bushes that need to be showed off.


Aye man, how long should i expet these sk's to flower. Once they kicked in flower they kicked in hard.


----------



## poplars (Jul 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Aye man, how long should i expet these sk's to flower. Once they kicked in flower they kicked in hard.


I've heard she's finished around 60 somethin days of flowering/

but I go by eye.

and yes they really do flower /hard/


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Aye man, how long should i expet these sk's to flower. Once they kicked in flower they kicked in hard.


we was flowering them for 8 weeks indoors.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 28, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Have you tried making a photobucket account yet? You could link your pics from there....am dying to see your girls. Hear about them all the time!


chi only post pics 4x a year. even if he can, he probably won't lol. maybe he's more comfortable about it in cali.


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 28, 2012)

I posted this vid in the 600....and realized that it would only be right to put it in a Chitown thread seeing as it's probably the best group to ever come out the chi. I hope yall enjoy as much as I do! Cheers 

[video=youtube_share;aakd2QtBJ5o]http://youtu.be/aakd2QtBJ5o[/video]


----------



## Ditty! (Jul 29, 2012)

Yall still up in this bitch??? My mothafuckas


----------



## poplars (Jul 29, 2012)

hell yeah we're still here. love sour kushh


----------



## bigsourD (Jul 29, 2012)

poplars, where you been? you don't like us no more or what?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 29, 2012)

Ditty! said:


> Yall still up in this bitch??? My mothafuckas


what happened to growanon .com? you guys shut down shop?


----------



## poplars (Jul 29, 2012)

bigsourD said:


> poplars, where you been? you don't like us no more or what?


im around. and no i dont really like the irc anymore. too many arrogant assholes, pill poppers and drunks.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 29, 2012)

whos yall boy!!!???


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> whos yall boy!!!???


ahahahahaha!!  take a shot from a distance. I wanna see the field of weed. and stop kneeling down when you take pics by your plants so they look bigger than they are


----------



## theexpress (Jul 29, 2012)

few weeks before they went into ground


----------



## theexpress (Jul 29, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ahahahahaha!!  take a shot from a distance. I wanna see the field of weed. and stop kneeling down when you take pics by your plants so they look bigger than they are


that plants bigger then 6 feet pimp


----------



## theexpress (Jul 29, 2012)

ditty wtf is up fAMO!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jul 29, 2012)

theres a bunch more clones not shown in the ground and in pots i dont have pix of yet


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 29, 2012)

With all the troubles you were describing I almost expected a wreck...but they look great! Damn they're huge...


----------



## theexpress (Jul 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> that plants bigger then 6 feet pimp


take that back its like 5'11 lol


----------



## theexpress (Jul 29, 2012)

i got into it with my dude over money.. shit went bad i killed like 4 clones fucking snapping off cuzz buddy lol i feel salty now wish i could go back in time but ooo well.


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i got into it with my dude over money.. shit went bad i killed like 4 clones fucking snapping off cuzz buddy lol i feel salty now wish i could go back in time but ooo well.



Damn that sucks...but at least you got those bad bitches lined up by the fence!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 29, 2012)

ya man, the way you was talking, I expected much worse. they look good


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 29, 2012)

Lookin good chitown, what you smoking in the mean time, you got somebody wit a card right?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 29, 2012)

What kind of stank floating over there?


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jul 30, 2012)

They look great dude! U got a bunch of lil wnba players over there lol


----------



## theexpress (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm smoking on some candy kush and cp3og. Some weird ass og


----------



## theexpress (Jul 31, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lookin good chitown, what you smoking in the mean time, you got somebody wit a card right?


Lol prop 215


----------



## theexpress (Jul 31, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> What kind of stank floating over there?


Everything is in SoCal. Every strain. It's all on the menu


----------



## theexpress (Jul 31, 2012)

Down to forty 2 plants now various sizes.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 31, 2012)

theexpress said:


> Everything is in SoCal. Every strain. It's all on the menu


I hope u bringing some genetics back with you. Grab them smokers and send it boxed up clone only lol


----------



## theexpress (Aug 1, 2012)

Back up to 44 plants added two small sativas a jack Herrera or blue dream and a strawberry diesel


----------



## theexpress (Aug 1, 2012)

Wish I had more this was supposed to be a 99 plAnT grow we had over 100 clones but some got sold on budtrader for money. Dude in humboldt we sold em to is begging me for more clones saying my clones so raw he woulda drove to Vegas for em. I take care of my plants doggie. Dude got hundreds of plants on mad acres in humboldt county. Maybe me and him can work something out.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 1, 2012)

boutta post SK pics in my thread.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 1, 2012)

I just got some blue dream clones (legit cut) so believe me when I say this is going to be a breeding project.. I'm trying to get 2 different og clones so well see.


----------



## poplars (Aug 1, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> boutta post SK pics in my thread.


post them herre too man show some respect


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 1, 2012)

Copy N Paste...


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> +rep capt. sweet pics.
> 
> 
> I got a few to share.
> ...


----------



## poplars (Aug 1, 2012)

yeah ur gonna see some amazing growth in the next few weeks, it onnly gets more amazing from here!


----------



## poplars (Aug 1, 2012)

what does that pk x sad smell like???


----------



## Ditty! (Aug 2, 2012)

Wtf!! Who let Chi into Cali? There goes the neighborhood. Smh

Doc, yeah they shut down. Dudes got popped, bunch of dramamine. We still got the backup saved and the host site is paid til next year, but fuck it. I only get online after i e already drunk dialed everyone else


----------



## Ditty! (Aug 2, 2012)

What kinda shit was i on postin that^^^ass as my avatar? Fuck


----------



## Ditty! (Aug 2, 2012)

And dont tell me yall all the Mod Squad now? I better keep it straight and narrow round hurr huh? Lmmmao


----------



## poplars (Aug 2, 2012)

Ditty! said:


> And dont tell me yall all the Mod Squad now? I better keep it straight and narrow round hurr huh? Lmmmao


lmao nice to see yah back.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 3, 2012)

Lol @ ditty what up?

pops the cross has an unusual burnt rubber floral mix. like a condom with flowers, seriously .


----------



## poplars (Aug 5, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol @ ditty what up?
> 
> pops the cross has an unusual burnt rubber floral mix. like a condom with flowers, seriously .



yeah the 'unusual' smell comes from the down river kush, that is a good sign of a nice calm stone ahead.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 6, 2012)

Cool, and ill get some bud pics of sk today. look exactly like yours.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## poplars (Aug 6, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


>


nice frostin up hella early as the sk does, you are in for a treat man.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 7, 2012)

Ditty! said:


> So without goin back 100 pages. Who or where the legit sk come from? i had like 1 right? Jeb got that, chi got violator. Niw i see shes stable?


What? Lol chi got the original sk and pops kept it going. Now a few people got them. Not sure on who exactly but not many from what I know.


----------



## Comatoke (Aug 7, 2012)

well, dont know much about the thread, but chitown anything mixed with kush...i can get behind it....


----------



## poplars (Aug 7, 2012)

Comatoke said:


> well, dont know much about the thread, but chitown anything mixed with kush...i can get behind it....


hehe, chitownsmoking was the online nickname of the person who made this particular 'sour kush' strain, which is the most potent I have ever tried out of all the strains I've tried and I live in northern california. only a particular phenotype of it is super killer potent. 

it is an F5 hybrid of Pre98 Bubba kush x east coast sour diesel


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 8, 2012)

I wanna at least sample it one day lol.


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 8, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I wanna at least sample it one day lol.


LOL hell yea


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 8, 2012)

i'll be sampling soon enough. But pops i'll be tastin the purple kush x sad hope she smokes like she looks?


----------



## poplars (Aug 8, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i'll be sampling soon enough. But pops i'll be tastin the purple kush x sad hope she smokes like she looks?



any pics?? she smokes awesome, it isn't the strongest shit in the world but it is a nice strong calm buzz I love it.


----------



## poplars (Aug 8, 2012)

heres a rare opportunity for you guys, I will only keep this video up for a short time, but I wanted to show you guys how these plants look when you walk through them. enjoy.

[video=youtube;nOgwLmzceR8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOgwLmzceR8[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 8, 2012)

That's an amazing garden Poplars...I feel privileged to have seen it!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 9, 2012)

lol damn i have never seen so many leaves on a lush bro you have her really looking "lush'' i cant wait til she's flowering for you.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey pops thanks for the walk thru your garden. I just happened to stumble upon it and like my cute Lady J said, I feel privileged too : !)

That's sweet your having a good year with it, hope it continues for ya! 

Go pops go haha, later mang ; !)


----------



## poplars (Aug 9, 2012)

thanks all, I'll keep that video up for a few more days for anyone else who wants to see then it's gonna be pictures for the rest of the season


----------



## poplars (Aug 9, 2012)

and just to give you guys reference, I'm about 6 foot tall, so I'm holding the camera up at probably 5.4 feet tall, so that'll give you an idea of how big the plants are.


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey Pops that is a sweet garden bro!! I hope one day to have a space like that, and to be able to grow as well as you!
I wanted to tell ya which one I liked best, but honestly they all look amazing!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 9, 2012)

I was thinking either this guy is short or he got some monsters in the field lol.


----------



## poplars (Aug 9, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I was thinking either this guy is short or he got some monsters in the field lol.



yeah I"m not short by no means, I"m not quite 6 foot but close ahaha. honestly I'm expecting the highest yeild I've ever got out of this garden before this year.

even though I don't plan on using much of the potassium supplement to make the buds harder I don't think I"ll have a problem with yeild this year 

all those plants will likely gain an extra foot before harvest 


and shit man, my hippie buddies garden always makes mine look so tiny... the bud quality that comes out of my garden always beats his, but not by a whole lot. he grows high quantites of quality  haha. gotta love all teh differentn styles of grwing there are.


----------



## poplars (Aug 11, 2012)

so I compared a pic from last year to this year and it appears that 80% of my garden is significantly larger than last year. 

last year, august 14th 2011







this year, august 7th, 2012






I will take a pic on the 14th to match up to last years pic


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 11, 2012)

You were a lot bushier last year, this years garden is much more vertical. but both look great.


----------



## poplars (Aug 11, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> You were a lot bushier last year, this years garden is much more vertical. but both look great.


well the only reason 2 of those plants were way more bushy was because they were vegged under a 1000w HPS . next year I"m going to make a make-shift greenhouse so the plants are more beefy by the time they do get in the ground.

all of the sour kushes except one are atleast 1 foot taller than they were last year at this same time! I'm hella stoked, and I have 5 sour kushes, not 2 or 3, haha.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 11, 2012)

does it stay warm enough for you to grow out doors year round?


----------



## poplars (Aug 11, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> does it stay warm enough for you to grow out doors year round?


no, I grow enough in one season to last all the way till the next season.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 11, 2012)

Nah i was asking because i know a few on here that veg out side all year but don't grow in ground like you. I was imagining vegging outdoors for 6 months(like nov-april) and then going in ground, makin monsters in my head.


----------



## poplars (Aug 11, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Nah i was asking because i know a few on here that veg out side all year but don't grow in ground like you. I was imagining vegging outdoors for 6 months(like nov-april) and then going in ground, makin monsters in my head.


well I've seen 1 foot tall plants that were vegged under a 1000 watt hps for like 2.5 months, treated with oregonism xl and really good soil, go into a 3 foot deep good soil bed and by the time flowering is beginningthey're 8 foot tall !

so I don't think its about veg time, I think it's about soil space and health of the roots


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 12, 2012)

of course root space is important but veg time is just as important.


----------



## poplars (Aug 12, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> of course root space is important but veg time is just as important.



IMO no, its not. I"ve seen plants that were vegged much longer than seedlings that were put in the ground with good root space and it doesn't make a damn difference. it's all about the plant that has the most vigorous growth and the most opprotunity to grow that fast. for example my buddy had a 2 month old mother that was vegged under a 1000 watt hps, was a 2.5 foot tall female to start. 

well, the 1 foot tall seedlings are the tallest plants in the garden, not the plants that were bigger when they first started 

I mean of course I agree a certain amount of veg time is necessary, but I've seen pretty specacular growth from plants that had healthier root systems and more space to grow that were only 1 foot tall when they started.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 12, 2012)

i agree to dis-agree, for outdoors atleast. Indoors i'm 100% positive veg size matter as much as root space. MJ is a taproot plants roots go str8 down n spread out. once they reach as far asthe go down they push up. this starts happening in the seedling stage. the most important thing tho is that you have enough roots to supports whats up top,


----------



## poplars (Aug 15, 2012)

man this thread has been dead lately what the fuckkkk


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 15, 2012)

the whole riu is dead.


----------



## poplars (Aug 16, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> the whole riu is dead.



no it's not... people just not postin on here no more. sour kush is a special strain ya should post updates speecial for it because it really will rock your world man.

I"m back at my moms house again, working on getting my license, already got my permit, just gettin shit rollin. plants are doing great, I"ll post up some updates tonight or tomorrow...


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 16, 2012)

bumpin this thread w/ some of chi town's finest 


[video=youtube_share;oUsr0ralES4]http://youtu.be/oUsr0ralES4[/video]


----------



## poplars (Aug 17, 2012)

hell yeah maybe that'll bring chitownexpress outta the woodworks


----------



## rebelfied (Aug 17, 2012)

where the hell did howak go?? I have sent him pm's and no replies!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 17, 2012)

rebelfied said:


> where the hell did howak go?? I have sent him pm's and no replies!!


lol, hope he's aiight.you got none of his off riu contacts?


----------



## rebelfied (Aug 18, 2012)

Negatory ghostrider....lol


----------



## poplars (Aug 22, 2012)

chitowns sour kush is the firest of fire you may set fire to!


----------



## poplars (Aug 23, 2012)

what'd I tell ya guys, the kush lovers thread pretty much caused this thread to die. and for some reason tryna doesn't want to post sour kush pictures on here. so whatever, I'm done trying to keep this fucking thread alive.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 23, 2012)

Not that I didn't want to, i'm just lazy. And i don't see the kush thread contributing to the downfall of this one. this thread has been on a downfall for over a year maybe even two. I mean all the OG's are gone except us. And even before chi-town disappeared between his random music video's running people away( i fuck wit chicago music, but most riu'ers dont) Random argument's about bullshit, and a random bud pic every blue moon there were really no post. Not to mention the most important thing, People used to stay in this thread because howak would post pics and vids of ALL KINDS OF DIFFERENT STRAINS, so people could relate and come in and comment. NOBODY HAS SK, so therefore people don't want to come and chill and talk and see pics of a strain they will likely never grow with such a V.I.P. status. And even more than that, nobody besides me has SK and can post pics on a regular basis year round. So for the thread to be as it was before is impossible even i wouldn't want to come in a thread just see a strain grown that i could never try, and i'm no suck up so i definitely wouldn't be doing that. You have to realize these things pops, Chi is like a i-net family member if there was one, but even he realized this stuff. I have no problem droppin my CHI-TOWN SK pics in this thread every time i take some though, no problem man. Also, i never made my thread to be in any competition. I don't believe in that, or care about it either. My thread is simply a place for me and other kush lovers to share our appreciation for kush and other nice indica's. The sour Kush thread is for growers of sour kush, and out of the 9 or so who have You, Doc G, and Myself are the only active growers. And out of the people who are active two are outdoor and can't do year round shots like howak used to(but also other strains)


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Sour Kush's, getting noticeably better from the N deficiency. Looking good.


----------



## poplars (Aug 23, 2012)

yeah fair enough. I want others to be encouraged to post other pics on here too, when I upload my pics I do post other strains as well. I guess howak being gone makes a big impact on this...

damn only 3 people posting wtf... I know thor kinda fucked up on the sk so he pretty much can't post pics, but if there were 9 people... why are we only seeing 3? strange if you ask me.

I always figured though one of those 9 people leaked it. who knows which one, I'm just guessing it /must/ have happened by now, not by me or you , or any of us in this circle, but idk maybe someone got it with a loose end on chitowns end or something idk.


either way... guess it was a bad idea from the start to have a huge thread for a VIP strain practically nobody can grow unless it gets leaked out...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 23, 2012)

Well I'm one of those 9 and I did not leak nothing. Unfortunately my circumstances stopped me from growing anything for almost 2 months. I plan on running them soon to see whats the deal with them. When I do start them I'll happily contribute but for the rest of the cats who do have it I can't speak for them. But if they got it and they don't want to grow it hey.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 23, 2012)

Yea it's kinda like going to club to stand in line. Why would you feel like it got leaked? I gotta keep my word to chi, plus he ain't give me enough to share . I don't really know who else currently has it all i know is Me, Doc, You, Howak, and i'm not sure if ditty got it. and i think jebs still has a mom. And of course, chi. I don't think there were enough ppl with enough beans to leak it, especially with the high m:f ration she throws.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 23, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Well I'm one of those 9 and I did not leak nothing. Unfortunately my circumstances stopped me from growing anything for almost 2 months. I plan on running them soon to see whats the deal with them. When I do start them I'll happily contribute but for the rest of the cats who do have it I can't speak for them. But if they got it and they don't want to grow it hey.


Whatup man? Everything good?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 23, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Whatup man? Everything good?


Things are starting to look good now so I'm getting things rolling again.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 23, 2012)

thats wassup, hope you healing up good.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 23, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thats wassup, hope you healing up good.


Yeah i am healing well more mobile now so I can start up again. I was thinking a bubba kush x grow this way I can test my crosses and make more pre 98 bubba reg seeds. I'm down to my last pre 98 bubba beans so I'm trying to keep it alive.


----------



## poplars (Aug 23, 2012)

idk i just dont know about some people. you guys are good but i dont know about who ever else might be out there with it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 23, 2012)

Sour Kush 
Day 31.


----------



## poplars (Aug 23, 2012)

definitely looks like a diesel pheno to me. do yo u only have one sk plant?


it could be a bubba pheno th at looks like a diesel pheno but it isnt as likely


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 23, 2012)

i have 2 pheno's. both look n smell similar at the moment, kind of a piney smell with some othe smels just starting to come through.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 23, 2012)

A diesel pheno well she looks good.. I'm wondering how the bubba pheno looks compared to her.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 23, 2012)

Id hope a lil less leafy. My bubba crosses were chocalatey smelling, and even my corleone kush and the crosss with lush smells like coffee beans. is this a bubba thing ? the pre-98 in my Master Kush x Bubba Kush was from a dispensary in cali and i'm sure cali con's bubba was too.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 23, 2012)

Yeah I'm quite sure cc bubba was and yes coffee bean,choclate and earthy are all a bubba thing. Bubba is less leafy but also yields small because of how short it stays. Some say bubba stretch but I haven't seen it yet
Bubba is dominate in a lot of crosses so most phenos should lean somewhat to it. That's why I'm excited to see how the bubba x Tahoe come out. I've already tried my bubba x Julius ceaser and I'm growing that again because it was very good


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 23, 2012)

O ok, my bk x mk didn't stretch not one bit. they were the smallest of that harvest.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 23, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> O ok, my bk x mk didn't stretch not one bit. they were the smallest of that harvest.


Yeah both need good veg but the mk is more of a solid yielder. Was the veg long for you?


----------



## poplars (Aug 23, 2012)

piney is a good sign, in my experience hte best pheno of sk has a sour piney funk to it.

the diesel pheno seems to be sour with fruit


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 23, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah both need good veg but the mk is more of a solid yielder. Was the veg long for you?


I did them 12/12 from seed. But doing 12/12 from seed will really show you who stretches n who doesn't. 



poplars said:


> piney is a good sign, in my experience hte best pheno of sk has a sour piney funk to it.
> 
> the diesel pheno seems to be sour with fruit


Thats how i would describe it, If both the girls i have are the same pheno i'll just throw one mom in flower .


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 23, 2012)

I hope u have more to try out because I know for a fact the buds u showed of the Bkxmk was looking mighty fine. 

The way your sk is coming out looks like it will be some solid colas. You got clones running? 
Im getting ready to drop some in a paper towel and water and germ about 4-5.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 23, 2012)

Yea i got a good amount of bk x mk, and i got moms of the sk going with rooted cuts already in veg.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 23, 2012)

So she roots quick or wht? I'm looking forward to see if this can get in a rotation


----------



## poplars (Aug 23, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> So she roots quick or wht? I'm looking forward to see if this can get in a rotation


yeah usually sk clones /very/ well. as an outdoor grower I prefer seedlings for many reasons, but sk definitely clones well and is ideal for growing indoors via cloning.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 23, 2012)

poplars said:


> yeah usually sk clones /very/ well. as an outdoor grower I prefer seedlings for many reasons, but sk definitely clones well and is ideal for growing indoors via cloning.


Sounds real good then.. 4 are soaking now. I got some pro mix bx to start them in. Being that I have nothing going at the moment I'm going to veg for 4 weeks then flower. I will be putting some rare dankness in this mix to see what's up with a couple of t bier strains


----------



## poplars (Aug 23, 2012)

good I've been looking forward to seeing what you and tryna think of SK


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 23, 2012)

Yeah this is something that I've been looking forward to trying and I figure since I'm starting back up why not with these. That way they can get full attention and I can finally see what the sk is all about.


----------



## poplars (Aug 23, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah this is something that I've been looking forward to trying and I figure since I'm starting back up why not with these. That way they can get full attention and I can finally see what the sk is all about.



good shit, I hope the mother you're rooting from is the straight bubba pheno, the other phenos of sk are high grade dank, but the true bubba pheno is the out of this world dankness that is unmatchable by anything I"ve tried so far.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Id hope a lil less leafy. My bubba crosses were chocalatey smelling, and even my corleone kush and the crosss with lush smells like coffee beans. is this a bubba thing ? the pre-98 in my Master Kush x Bubba Kush was from a dispensary in cali and i'm sure cali con's bubba was too.


I did not know that man did you get that info from aev. I still have a shitload of those beans but the eagle hasn't been flying lately, on a hiatus right now I'm thinking lol ; !)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 24, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> I did not know that man did you get that info from aev. I still have a shitload of those beans but the eagle hasn't been flying lately, on a hiatus right now I'm thinking lol ; !)


yea, i read through his old thread when i popped the beans. it's the first post on his thread, but he explains what dispensary deeper in.


----------



## poplars (Aug 24, 2012)

new pics coming today


----------



## poplars (Aug 24, 2012)

here we go!

24th of august... beginning of bud season.

instead of individually linking all these pictures I've decided I"ll link to the album, and each time I upload new pics I will get rid of the last batch of pics so the pics in this album will ALWAYS be the latest.

and the URL is very easy to remember and I think you guys will enjoy it.

www.photobucket.com/thebudjar


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 24, 2012)

Some reason I couldn't see anything unless u didn't put none up yet?


----------



## poplars (Aug 24, 2012)

hmmm when you click the bud jar link you see nothign???
let me mess w/ this for a sec


----------



## poplars (Aug 24, 2012)

added pass, "medical" try it and see if it works.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 24, 2012)

Hey Hey Hey pop, it must be a mighty nice day utside, or it looks it. i can only imagine how leafy sk gets outside, caause she's the same indoors. Everything looks awesome, have you picked up on feeding yet, or still slightly dosing? And because ive never seen one this big or done outdoors right this is the bst lush ive ever seen, i see why chi town was always proud to see his work in your garden man. A+







Everything Looks great and thats no understatement!


----------



## poplars (Aug 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Hey Hey Hey pop, it must be a mighty nice day utside, or it looks it. i can only imagine how leafy sk gets outside, caause she's the same indoors. Everything looks awesome, have you picked up on feeding yet, or still slightly dosing? And because ive never seen one this big or done outdoors right this is the bst lush ive ever seen, i see why chi town was always proud to see his work in your garden man. A+
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks again man, thank god I finally figured out a way I can upload all these without it taking too much of my time. I'll definitely be keeping up with the updates from now on.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 24, 2012)

Looks proper. The dvk looks like a fast flowerer.. She looks like she is almost done already. The sk look good and so does the lone 98 hoe. Lush looking very big and like that's going to yield nice..

Good work man


----------



## poplars (Aug 24, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Looks proper. The dvk looks like a fast flowerer.. She looks like she is almost done already. The sk look good and so does the lone 98 hoe. Lush looking very big and like that's going to yield nice..
> 
> Good work man


thanks bro I'm lookin forward to that pre98 cross I think it's gonna be some stank. I gave 2 of them to my neighbors who are also growing outdoors, they didn't get nearly as big as mine did but hey they'll get a taste of the chron atleast.

I'm betting the DVK will be done by the end of september, I expect those buds to triple in size before they are done 

that's some good fuckin genetics right there, I'm gonna pollinate a branch of it with the DVK pollen I had saved up tomorrow morning (very early.)


----------



## theexpress (Aug 26, 2012)

Wassup folks. Took a while to read the last few pages. Everything is budding up nice. I got plants six Ana half feet tall. Will update soon


----------



## theexpress (Aug 26, 2012)

Tryna I got the diesel pheno from what I saw and yeah she leafy an a bitch to trim. Lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 26, 2012)

So that's what the diesel pheno looks like?


----------



## HotShot7414 (Aug 26, 2012)

I haven't seen this thread in a long time.Express toss a couple beans on the east side fo a nig


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 27, 2012)

HotShot7414 said:


> I haven't seen this thread in a long time.Express toss a couple beans on the east side fo a nig


word, really?


----------



## Penyajo (Aug 27, 2012)

Damn pops. Shits lookin real good and starting to get frosty. Your gnna have one hell of a harvest this year. +rep. What's going on Chitown? Hope all is well on your side. Let's see some pics of them 6 1/2 footers. I just finished up building a flood table and got some clones rooting and ready to go. Getting excited. STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## poplars (Aug 27, 2012)

thanks big time, I really do enjoy all the positive feedback I get on that garden. sometimes its just such a stress to keep it going along with everything else... but it's worth it, as hard as it is.

pollinated my desert valley kush with it's own pollin today, thus bringing it to F2. I'm going to be making crosses with tahoe og and pre98 bubba kush x tahoe og with the dvk male pollen.


----------



## Penyajo (Aug 27, 2012)

Well nvmind about the rep. I gotta spread it around before I get back to ya. And no prob on the compliments. You deserve every last one. STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## poplars (Aug 27, 2012)

Penyajo said:


> Well nvmind about the rep. I gotta spread it around before I get back to ya. And no prob on the compliments. You deserve every last one. STAY HIGH!!!



thanks anyways man I threw some at you in stead +rep


----------



## poplars (Aug 27, 2012)

so I'm getting a 20 lb bag of roots organics uprising bloom. its ratio is 3-6-4, ingredients : Fish bone meal, oyster shell flour, kelp meal, greensand, soybean meal, glacial rock dust, alfalfa meal, feather meal, bat guano, langbeinite, rock phosphate, leonardite and hop flowers.

yep, gonna be a dank ass year. I'm gonna top dress the tops and sides of the mounds with this stuff, will be also feeding supplemental phosphorus in the form of liquid bat guano roots organics HP2.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 27, 2012)

How much was it? Sounds like a good grab.. Are you mixing with anything else or just using to top dress


----------



## poplars (Aug 27, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> How much was it? Sounds like a good grab.. Are you mixing with anything else or just using to top dress


its gonna be 55 bucks for a 20 lb bag.

gonna use it with roots organics HP2 (0-4-0) liquid bat guano


----------



## poplars (Aug 27, 2012)

little mini update: Desert Valley Kush











and a bud I pollinated with DVK pollen thus bringing the strain to F2.







smell: super gnarly skunk funk. probably not everyones taste but it surely makes itself known that it is killer stoney bud.


----------



## poplars (Aug 27, 2012)

I recommend you right click on those and click view image to see them a little bigger


----------



## HotShot7414 (Aug 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> word, really?


Naw i don't solicit lol


----------



## bigsourD (Aug 27, 2012)

poplars said:


> little mini update: Desert Valley Kush
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How's all the other's coming along?


----------



## poplars (Aug 27, 2012)

bigsourD said:


> How's all the other's coming along?


nice to see ya in here buddy

www.photobucket.com/thebudjar pass "medical"


----------



## poplars (Aug 28, 2012)

got my nutrients today.

apparently roots made their dry bloom a bit stronger this year, looks like I'm gonna have hella dense buds again! I'll try using it lighter so I don't get as dense of buds as I did last year( whoever said organics doesn't make dense buds as chemicals bumped their head and forgot about an organic substance called leonardite.)

dry bloom (20lbs) and oregonism xl 





closeup on dry bloom info:





closeup on oregonism xl endo and ecto bacteria as well as fungi and beneficial bacteria


----------



## theexpress (Aug 30, 2012)

Cropped a bubba yesterday drying out now smells dank


----------



## HotShot7414 (Aug 30, 2012)

theexpress said:


> Cropped a bubba yesterday drying out now smells dank


imma follow the smell so i can find you and help u smoke it lol


----------



## poplars (Aug 30, 2012)

theexpress said:


> Cropped a bubba yesterday drying out now smells dank


I demand pics. 


how the hell you cropping at teh end of august, did you force flower????


----------



## theexpress (Aug 30, 2012)

poplars said:


> I demand pics.
> 
> 
> how the hell you cropping at teh end of august, did you force flower????


something strange happend with the moon this year.... was fucking with tides in asia and shit.. some of my plants been in flower since june... ill take some pix of the cola when i can.. i know u aint calling me a liar.. im cropping another one around sept 7th..


----------



## theexpress (Aug 30, 2012)

HotShot7414 said:


> imma follow the smell so i can find you and help u smoke it lol


lol u got a long ways to go im not in cook county anynore im way da fuck out in socal inland empire area


----------



## theexpress (Aug 30, 2012)

i got another pheno of bubba im guessing these are cali connect gear and not the real pre 98 cut but anyway the other pheno is hella og but will take longer to bloom... all my plants of the true bubba pheno will be done before end of sept


----------



## theexpress (Aug 30, 2012)

theexpress said:


> something strange happend with the moon this year.... was fucking with tides in asia and shit.. some of my plants been in flower since june... ill take some pix of the cola when i can.. i know u aint calling me a liar.. im cropping another one around sept 7th..



we smoked alot of it..... been quick drying alot of bud... smokes and burns soo clean and it aint even cured or dryed yet all the way really... if i told you this was organic youd be hard pressed not to beleave me.. it burns white has fuck... and i been using str8 up chemical nutes... my secreat is in the flush... we have a 45 dollar cap on our water seems no matter how much of it we use.. so i flush the ones comming close to harvest with like 30 gallons or more of water everyday


----------



## poplars (Aug 30, 2012)

theexpress said:


> something strange happend with the moon this year.... was fucking with tides in asia and shit.. some of my plants been in flower since june... ill take some pix of the cola when i can.. i know u aint calling me a liar.. im cropping another one around sept 7th..


yeah I'll agree with that its definitely been a weird year.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 30, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i got another pheno of bubba im guessing these are cali connect gear and not the real pre 98 cut but anyway the other pheno is hella og but will take longer to bloom... all my plants of the true bubba pheno will be done before end of sept


Unless you got corleone kush there should not be no og characteristics in bubba. The outcross was used with a afghan forthe bx's. The FEMs are s1 from the clone in Cali.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 30, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Unless you got corleone kush there should not be no og characteristics in bubba. The outcross was used with a afghan forthe bx's. The FEMs are s1 from the clone in Cali.


all i know is i def have two phenos and i was under the impression i had the real pre 98 cutt....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 30, 2012)

Well you r out in Cali. Do you know where these clones were sourced from? Dispencery or another grower? 
People could've passed off something else for extra money?

Either way I hope what you get is good and was worth your time. Did you try sourcing some elite clones from out there?


----------



## poplars (Aug 31, 2012)

new pics

www.photobucket.com/thebudjar "medical" is the pass


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 31, 2012)

Girls are looking lovely!


----------



## bigsourD (Sep 2, 2012)

poplars said:


> nice to see ya in here buddy
> 
> www.photobucket.com/thebudjar pass "medical"


Nice dude, is that the garden before you moved? or after


----------



## poplars (Sep 2, 2012)

bigsourD said:


> Nice dude, is that the garden before you moved? or after


garden is in the same spot, I moved away for 3 months and came back, but I was always close enough to tend to the garden.


----------



## poplars (Sep 5, 2012)

gonna post a few pics today, would take more but my camera batteries are dying so I am going to mainly focus on the plants that are most ahead.


----------



## poplars (Sep 6, 2012)

new pics!

www.photobucket.com/thebudjar pass "medical"


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 6, 2012)

That lush is one sexy chick..

The Tahoe looks great.

The sk looks great

The pre 98 x Tahoe looks good but is lacking frost compared to the other ladies but her bud structure looks great and she looks like she will yield well can't wait to hear the smoke on this gal


----------



## poplars (Sep 6, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> That lush is one sexy chick..
> 
> The Tahoe looks great.
> 
> ...


she's crystaling up pretty good, I"m gonna cross the tahoe og and the pre98 cross with DVK and see where that goes. 

I bet in a couple weeks the pre98 cross will look just as crystally as the rest


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 6, 2012)

Almost forgot about the dvk that thing is looking killer and finishing up quick..


----------



## poplars (Sep 6, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Almost forgot about the dvk that thing is looking killer and finishing up quick..


yeah it turned out to be quite the specimin, it doesn't smell as AMAZING as the other strains , it has a more TART and gnarly funk smell to it, but it will fuck you up no doubt about that. I pollinated a branch very good, the pollen is in very good shape.

I'll probably make the crosses in a few days when I see the buds I want to pollinate are big enough to make atleast 50-60 seeds.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 6, 2012)

Looking good pops, Bout time to start picking up feeding, or no? They look like they are about ready to start getting chunky.


----------



## poplars (Sep 6, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Looking good pops, Bout time to start picking up feeding, or no? They look like they are about ready to start getting chunky.


fed them heavy yesterday, I finished off the dry bloom about a week ago I think. gave them all a pretty heavy dose of roots organics HP2 mixed with HPK, trinity, ancient amber and a little bit of molasses. the over-all ratio on this mix is 0.2-8-4


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 6, 2012)

What's your thoughts on the liquid organics vs the powdered?

Ive used age old organics had no problem with it except for a little over feeding and burnt my plant leaves. But I was thinking of ordering some more as it pretty cheap.


----------



## poplars (Sep 6, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> What's your thoughts on the liquid organics vs the powdered?
> 
> Ive used age old organics had no problem with it except for a little over feeding and burnt my plant leaves. But I was thinking of ordering some more as it pretty cheap.


if you have a big enough spot on top of the root system to give powdered nutrients and still adequately water, then I think powdered nutrients are great, they definitely cover all the micro and macro nutrients and get the plant everything they need but it's slow acting and long acting.

so I recommend using both honestly, just try to figure out the delicate mix because if you get it right its basically like the plant is getting fed every day.

the liquid nutrients are definnitely the ones responsible for the jolts in growth though.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks I've been ding soil/soiless why not do organics for a bit.. Real gardeners get dirty lol


----------



## poplars (Sep 6, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Thanks I've been ding soil/soiless why not do organics for a bit.. Real gardeners get dirty lol


yep that's whats up! organics is realyl nice once you get it fine tuned. outdoors organics is really where its at, truly makes it a lot more automated of a process when you do organics.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 7, 2012)

Huge update tonight. Almost 30 pix. Let me get off this phone and on a comp. couple hours stay tuned


----------



## theexpress (Sep 7, 2012)

Who da man!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

ok first off sorry i havent been on here has much has you guys are used to... no furthure adue.... peep game...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

hopeing for a p. off this big six footer thats wide has hell


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

peek a boo....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

other pheno.. these ones get big... fat nuggs. they look to be the yielders...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

the pure indica pheno.... !!!! this one leaves everyone in a coma after smoking a bowl or 2


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

this bitch is short and thick..... 4.5 feet tall and nuggs everywere!!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

this bitch is huge she 6'6 but she leanes to about 6;3 from being to heavy.. she like 2.5 times even maybe 3 times wider then this big ass rocking chair i put in for comparission


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

for da doc!!! this garden is protected by dem goons hommie!!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

just doin it...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

for my man pops..... for my prop 215 motha fukkaz...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

and the express keeps on rollin... this for whyte!!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

for my man howak47 wereever he be at!!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

were you at ditty!!! im comming to michigan next....... get at yo boy


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

what u thinkin penyayo? this one for you my fellow mod!!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

this should have been a 99 plant grow but shit got fucked up...... heres a lil some some to peep out..


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

expecting over or around a pound from this bitch... i call her da wall... she also 6'6 and has huge nuggs comming off her..


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

heres one of 3 bubbas i think is gonna yield a pound or more...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

pic dont do this plant any justice this bitch got more arms then an octopuss and im hoping for 6 oz off her..


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

gotta love them 100% pure indica bubba kush nugget....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

wish yall could see the kief better.. or better yet smell my 3 acres of land lol..... much love


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

im hoping for a lil over 2 oz dry off this bitch...... she is short has hell less then or around 1.5 feet


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

this one for trubz.. i know he loves pittbulls.. it was a bitch to get him to pose so its not the best pic of him.. anywway meet beast mode..


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

hows this been for an update huh...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

yall my motha fucking boys....... never forget...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

last one.. sorry i didnt take any dry pix but much much much more pix to come in following weeks


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

this has been my biggest outdoor grow at 44 plants, and its looking like one of my most potent... i grow fire ass weed back home but it dont come out looking has good has super high u.v. everyday.. sunny all day, hot dry temps, with lots of watering.. zero humidity almost never... and the fact that rain has only touched my buds 3 times in there life make them lighter green buds that look like str8 indoor if trimmed proper... this weed knocks you da fuck out...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

thank god i finally got the caterpillar situation under controll.. i lost around an oz or more to them already.... but i have been spraying cat. killer with bacillius t. pretty regularly.... there all kinds of caterpillars big green ones super small brown striped ones.. gypsie moths... ect... fuckem all.. thripes getting me a lil bit... i dont see them personally but i see there white marks on my plants... there not a serious threat.. not like da bud worms


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

i forgot to take pix of a less then 2 foot bubba with a cola on it the bigger then a one liter water bottle


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

poplars said:


> new pics
> 
> www.photobucket.com/thebudjar "medical" is the pass


what i live for!!!! sk all day!!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

miss her wish i had her outside instead of her mother bubba....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

she getting super frosty super early.. like she supposed to.. thanx for honering me with sick ass outdoor grows of my gem pops..


----------



## poplars (Sep 8, 2012)

theexpress said:


> for my man pops..... for my prop 215 motha fukkaz...


lookin good man I love a fellow outdoor! gotta love that classic kush nugget!


----------



## poplars (Sep 8, 2012)

theexpress said:


> this has been my biggest outdoor grow at 44 plants, and its looking like one of my most potent... i grow fire ass weed back home but it dont come out looking has good has super high u.v. everyday.. sunny all day, hot dry temps, with lots of watering.. zero humidity almost never... and the fact that rain has only touched my buds 3 times in there life make them lighter green buds that look like str8 indoor if trimmed proper... this weed knocks you da fuck out...


now you startin to understand what I say when I mean KILLER outdoor 



theexpress said:


> thank god i finally got the caterpillar situation under controll.. i lost around an oz or more to them already.... but i have been spraying cat. killer with bacillius t. pretty regularly.... there all kinds of caterpillars big green ones super small brown striped ones.. gypsie moths... ect... fuckem all.. thripes getting me a lil bit... i dont see them personally but i see there white marks on my plants... there not a serious threat.. not like da bud worms



yep small amounts of thrips are normal as long as they don't take over the whole plant  I get them every year but I never have to spray em.


----------



## poplars (Sep 8, 2012)

theexpress said:


> she getting super frosty super early.. like she supposed to.. thanx for honering me with sick ass outdoor grows of my gem pops..



no prob brotha I feel more honored to grow it honestly, this strain continues to surprise me every year I grow it in smell looks and it seems to be yeilding more because of climatization and possibly other variables. I'm stoked they're getting so much more crystally even from those last pics!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

everyone go back like 4 pages or so to see all the pix i posted


----------



## genuity (Sep 8, 2012)

sweetness..............go hard.


----------



## poplars (Sep 8, 2012)

atleast you're growing nothing but weight so you should be good in that department.

too bad you don't got a camera like mine so you can take real macro shots!!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

genuity said:


> sweetness..............go hard.



im trying... come on big harvest!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

poplars said:


> atleast you're growing nothing but weight so you should be good in that department.
> 
> too bad you don't got a camera like mine so you can take real macro shots!!!


yeah i wish i had a good cam too


----------



## poplars (Sep 8, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yeah i wish i had a good cam too


oh well i've seen enough bubba kush to know what those probably look like on a macro level 


time to smoke a doooob


----------



## poplars (Sep 8, 2012)

after seeing your update chitown i am certain the pre98 bubba x tahoe og is bubba dom with possible tahoe influence. i checked out the two i gave my neighbor and they look so much like those bubbas your growin chitown. we'll see in a few weeks


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 8, 2012)

showin up mighty nice out there theE 

keep up good work looks like you on third base

respect


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

dude this weed is potent...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 8, 2012)

lot of potent shit out dere

im not disputin or challengin i believe you 
*its potent *

gluck wit yo venture 


an we should be gettin a few others imput on the weed soon seems to be a lot in circulation a small circle but still a circle
i cant waIt to hear sum other input on the product of which we speak 

im impressed by circle cause you normally keep things under pretty tight lock an key 

i can feel and hear your opinion on it been hearing it for years 
id really like to know if all othes agree is it A+ alll catogories head ,smell,bag , taste 
im just saying takin yo word for it for all these years -is it all that - i want to believe it is 

till then it all be loukin goud 

be cumin around home plate pretty soon 
gluck 

oh a nice healthy bunch of fat azzed girls in yo yard 

you killin like jason bro


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

ok..... need to get some bubble bags to make some hash


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> lot of potent shit out dere
> 
> im not disputin or challengin i believe you
> *its potent *
> ...


i can see to it you get to smoke some of the bubba pheno next time i run her.... then you can tell us what u personally think... trubs says its the kiefiest bitch in his tent... and he only has the diesel pheno... ima make sure he not only gets to try the bubba pheno but also grow it for himself repeatedly to enjoy... i understand what your saying... i take no offense to it so dont worry u my dude too ritchie.. but u gotta understand im not paying anybody to say anything nice about my strain... its just that damn good... and next time i run her {in michigan} like i said i can make sure you get a gram or 2 to try....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 8, 2012)

yea she so tric covered she looks moldy, but it kief! .. the aint pungent tho, kinda sweet and piney.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

trubs u peep da update? like almost 30 pix i posted


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yea she so tric covered she looks moldy, but it kief! .. the aint pungent tho, kinda sweet and piney.


like i said u need that bubba pheno..... its all there... i can smell the bubba pheno threw the fucking floor when i dry it in the crawlspace... the diesel pheno produces a relaxing slightly indica dom high... but like ive said for years.. fuck that pheno... i killed it off last time... i mean its still bomb ass smoke but to be real with you i only smoke the best of the absoulute best... well get you that bubba pheno... the diesel pheno is a beast outside doe... she loves it.... i dont love her doe.... that bitch was just a byproduct of breeding... the funny thing is i know there people in the world who would give up there right nutt for a cutt of even da diesel pheno of sk...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

the next documented grow after this will be in michigan and i will eaither buy a house for real real fucking cheap, or depending on what i yield from this years outdoor i might just rent a small and cheap one bedroom apt, and grow in a warehouse... i been looking at prices all week... i saw a 12k sq. foot warehouse {gated in and tucked away } for 40k$....... but it would cost so much money to outfit it to grow with lights fans ect. i already got 22k saved up cash in hand.... if we get 10 lbows from this years outdoor half of that is mine at 3200 a unit thats another 16k in my pocket..... which would put me at like 38k


----------



## poplars (Sep 8, 2012)

I thought it looked like troub had the diesel pheno. probably 2 variations of the diesel pheno.

but yeah I concur on the bubba pheno, when you got it, you know it, by the smell, and the overwhealmingly potent high compared to everything you've ever smoked.

I know for sure I have atleast 2 bubba phenos this year, possibly even 3. I'm very excited. if I had fresh double A batteries I'd take new pics.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

there are 2 main phenos... the bubba and the diesel... then you have another 2 sub phenos... they the ones with the purple stems... though slightly diffrent... i still look at it has 2 main phenos...... were when i ran the f1's over a decade ago there was like 5 phenos... threw selective breeding i got it down to 2 main phenos


----------



## poplars (Sep 8, 2012)

theexpress said:


> there are 2 main phenos... the bubba and the diesel... then you have another 2 sub phenos... they the ones with the purple stems... though slightly diffrent... i still look at it has 2 main phenos...... were when i ran the f1's over a decade ago there was like 5 phenos... threw selective breeding i got it down to 2 main phenos




yeah I'd say there are 2 major phenos, with probably 3 variations of each major pheno would probably be the easiest way to explain it. there are probably more variations than that as well.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

anyone seen da doc around lately?


----------



## poplars (Sep 8, 2012)

can't say that I have.


here's a song for ya to smoke out to chizzle 

I'm sure you can relate to it now.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsW6xQNg4OY


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

i think i had it a lil better with 2 main phenos and 2 subphenos... keep in mind diffrent nutes, with diffrent soil and diffrent enviorment will have an affect on the plant and may make it slightly diffrent from what u remeber... that doesnt mean its a new pheno or subpheno bro... if i took a cut off the sk bubba pheno for myself and gave u one has well and i grew mine indoors with chemical nutes and you grew by you outside 2000 plus miles away with all organic nutes and watering them with totally diffrent water its gonna effect it to some degree,,, all my outside bubbas in pots that i used roots organic soil on look waaaaaaay lighter then the much much much bigger in ground plants that are being grown in a 50/50 potting soil/wood compost mix...... and everything but the soil and pot shit was the same.. same well water for all.. same regiment ofnutes for them all... i can show picture proof of this..... though imo genetics are like 75-80% of the crop... enviorment does matter to.. but to a much smaller degree if the growing conditions are ambient... enviorment can matter much more if the growing conditions are ruff...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

poplars said:


> can't say that I have.
> 
> 
> here's a song for ya to smoke out to chizzle
> ...


lol i certainly can relate....


----------



## poplars (Sep 8, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i think i had it a lil better with 2 main phenos and 2 subphenos... keep in mind diffrent nutes, with diffrent soil and diffrent enviorment will have an affect on the plant and may make it slightly diffrent from what u remeber... that doesnt mean its a new pheno or subpheno bro... if i took a cut off the sk bubba pheno for myself and gave u one has well and i grew mine indoors with chemical nutes and you grew by you outside 2000 plus miles away with all organic nutes and watering them with totally diffrent water its gonna effect it to some degree,,, all my outside bubbas in pots that i used roots organic soil on look waaaaaaay lighter then the much much much bigger in ground plants that are being grown in a 50/50 potting soil/wood compost mix...... and everything but the soil and pot shit was the same.. same well water for all.. same regiment ofnutes for them all... i can show picture proof of this..... though imo genetics are like 75-80% of the crop... enviorment does matter to.. but to a much smaller degree if the growing conditions are ambient... enviorment can matter much more if the growing conditions are ruff...


well my perceptions are based on basically observing and smelling the plants for 3 years. upon the 3rd year I am definitely noticing variations of smells that are definitely caused by the plant itself not the nutrients. bare in mind these plants all get treated the same and I only grow from seedlings so I see lots of variation. there are 2 obvious phenos, but there are most definitely more than 2 variations of each pheno in my experience thus far. I don't see this as a bad thing, the bubba phenos high variations are all nice, though I prefer the variation of the bubba pheno high that has a creeper effect vs the instant effect, I found it more surprising and enjoyable. I believe I may have got this variation this year, judging entirely based on smell and look of the plant. I will report back as always the specifics after i've smoked it for a bit.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

anyone wanna donate da hommie a set of bubble bags? lolololool just fucking arounbd ill buy some for cheap off ebay


----------



## poplars (Sep 8, 2012)

theexpress said:


> anyone wanna donate da hommie a set of bubble bags? lolololool just fucking arounbd ill buy some for cheap off ebay


buy some boldt bags you cheapo mofo then if you accidentally get a lil micro tear in them or anything they replace em for free. legit investment I'm still using the same boldt bags (plus the ones I had replaced).


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

poplars said:


> well my perceptions are based on basically observing and smelling the plants for 3 years. upon the 3rd year I am definitely noticing variations of smells that are definitely caused by the plant itself not the nutrients. bare in mind these plants all get treated the same and I only grow from seedlings so I see lots of variation. there are 2 obvious phenos, but there are most definitely more than 2 variations of each pheno in my experience thus far. I don't see this as a bad thing, the bubba phenos high variations are all nice, though I prefer the variation of the bubba pheno high that has a creeper effect vs the instant effect, I found it more surprising and enjoyable. I believe I may have got this variation this year, judging entirely based on smell and look of the plant. I will report back as always the specifics after i've smoked it for a bit.


also....... your using diffrent seed stock..... they will change a lil bit from generation to generation.... and diffrent people describe diffrent shit diffrently.. like that "creeper bubba pheno" didnt we dub that the "green bubba pheno"? i personally get no creeper effect from it at all... has soon has it hits my lungs and gets absorbed im fucking feeling it.... the diesel pheno is slightly more creepy... after you smoke a bowl it takes a min or two to kick in.... but then again... we dont know what are tolerences are at any giving time.... and thats gonna vary on what your smoking, how much you smoking, ect.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

poplars said:


> buy some boldt bags you cheapo mofo then if you accidentally get a lil micro tear in them or anything they replace em for free. legit investment I'm still using the same boldt bags (plus the ones I had replaced).


lol ima buy some 30-40 dollar hash bags..,. i dont give a shit if they last forever or any long amount of time.... i only need it to make this batch.. lol maybe when i move to michigan ill get those expensive ass humnboldt bags... but right now aint da time lil buddy


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

you gotta understand pops ive smoked more sk then anyone else in the world.... many many many pounds... in 11 years i did 4 breedings of her... thats like one generation almost every 3 years..... i did this because i wanted to very carfully selectively breed for what i wanted outta the sourkush...... so i had f1's for years which i would grow... same with f2's all the way to f4's...... i had the same seed stock from same generation for years..... ive got maybe 3 dozen or more runs with the sk.... and yes when i would do the breeding the next generation was diffrent... but it was weird has fuck because what made it diffrent each breeding that it was more the same more uniform each breeding if that makes sense to you......


----------



## poplars (Sep 8, 2012)

theexpress said:


> also....... your using diffrent seed stock..... they will change a lil bit from generation to generation.... and diffrent people describe diffrent shit diffrently.. like that "creeper bubba pheno" didnt we dub that the "green bubba pheno"? i personally get no creeper effect from it at all... has soon has it hits my lungs and gets absorbed im fucking feeling it.... the diesel pheno is slightly more creepy... after you smoke a bowl it takes a min or two to kick in.... but then again... we dont know what are tolerences are at any giving time.... and thats gonna vary on what your smoking, how much you smoking, ect.


I'm very much aware of the variables in judging cannabis. the reason I am so good at it is because I am stuck with these same buds for atleast 6+ months so I have a lot of time to test it under various tolerances. there is a bubba pheno that creeps, and there is a bubba pheno that is an instant hitter. now I don't know if the creeper effect is something only certain people feel, but everyone I smoked out with the bubba creeper pheno felt a little something instantly, then it hit them hard within 10 mins and kept creeping in layers for the next hour. good shit I tell you what.


----------



## poplars (Sep 8, 2012)

theexpress said:


> you gotta understand pops ive smoked more sk then anyone else in the world.... many many many pounds... in 11 years i did 4 breedings of her... thats like one generation almost every 3 years..... i did this because i wanted to very carfully selectively breed for what i wanted outta the sourkush...... so i had f1's for years which i would grow... same with f2's all the way to f4's...... i had the same seed stock from same generation for years..... ive got maybe 3 dozen or more runs with the sk.... and yes when i would do the breeding the next generation was diffrent... but it was weird has fuck because what made it diffrent each breeding that it was more the same more uniform each breeding if that makes sense to you......



well pretty soon I'll probably have smoked as much sk as you so you better get to growin some more soon!!!!! 

but trust me man, I'm no fool when it comes to variation in strains. sk has a beautiful variation while looking very stable at the same time, you should be proud of this, not arguing against it .


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

poplars said:


> I'm very much aware of the variables in judging cannabis. the reason I am so good at it is because I am stuck with these same buds for atleast 6+ months so I have a lot of time to test it under various tolerances. there is a bubba pheno that creeps, and there is a bubba pheno that is an instant hitter. now I don't know if the creeper effect is something only certain people feel, but everyone I smoked out with the bubba creeper pheno felt a little something instantly, then it hit them hard within 10 mins and kept creeping in layers for the next hour. good shit I tell you what.


ddue i wanna get back to breeding... i have for about 3 years almost now... it fucking sux that i gotta grow for "donations" when i move to michigan... no matter if its in a house or warehouse... ima set aside a lil area for breeding... even if its like a small ass area i have to illuminate with cfls, t5's or low wattage hps... ima get back to breeding.... new strains will be made.. and they will be all that since im such a perfectionst.... im ocd like that... it wont happen overnight doe good things like this take time..... esp when im involved.... im the kinda guy that if i spend 3-4 years breeding a strain and all the sudden the following generation is not up to par i will just scrap that strain and years of work.. im not gonna try and outcross it to a super dank pheno of a super dank strain.. cuzz with me its gotta be perfect every step of the way... too many shady breeders biting others genetics, and calling one pheno of the same strain a totally diffrent strain while calling another pheno of same strain another name.. that shit is weak... any forreal breeder who releases f1 crosses to the public is also weak has fuck.... its gotta be stabilized, uniform, and potant


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

poplars said:


> well pretty soon I'll probably have smoked as much sk as you so you better get to growin some more soon!!!!!
> 
> but trust me man, I'm no fool when it comes to variation in strains. sk has a beautiful variation while looking very stable at the same time, you should be proud of this, not arguing against it .


you got a long way to go on catching up to my overall sk consumption lil buddy.... lol im not argueing with u... sorry if u feel that way... im just stateing my opinions and beleaves and by which me being the breeder and having grown the most sk my opinion should carry some weight no? anyways thanx for all your help.. if you didnt do the f'5 breeding the breeder {me} wouldnt have any sk seeds... so there not only goes the best indica pheno of the best indica strain.. but also over a decade of time in carefull selective inbreeding ...... but everyone has a right to there opinion.. so you can state your beleaves all you want bro... if not for you trubs wouldnt even be flowering the less sought after diesel pheno right now... the doc wouldnt have the bubba pheno clones on tap ect.


----------



## poplars (Sep 8, 2012)

yeah man I was half joking on the amounts of consumption part but ya never know I"m workin on probably over 4lbs of sk consumed and this year I'll have a lot more hehehehe 

but yeah bro I don't disagree with there being 2 major phenos, I'm just saying that sk seems to show more flavor variation. that's all. but if you don't think so then i'll just have to agree to disagree.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

and wtf is up with cali!!!!!!! how da fuck am i soo close to mexico but i cant find any good yay?.. wtf jo!!!!!! all da soft white around here is cutt to shit and cost 150 a ball... back in the chi {which is far has fuck away from mexico} i can get a ball of raw one chunk right off da brick for 100-120 a ball depending on who i go threw.... and this is with the price of coke being 25k or more a brick in da chi... i used to get balls of raw for 70-80 bux 7-8 years ago... back then you could get da brick for 15-18 for da birdie depending on who you copped from and if it was fish scale or oil base yay....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2012)

well i know you love her... or you wouldnt grow her year after year enjoy.... wish i had some.... im sitting on over 100 sk beans and i didnt pop one for this years grow and hears why... didnt wanna waste elect. on males, or the diesel pheno... and at the time my fututre was uncertain... like 5 times i almost lost it and smashed my partner... and 3 times i was gonna go home... i wasnt gonna leave my genetics with him if i left.... and i would been heartbroken to have to kill a bunch of bubba pheno sk plants..... even if i got a better cam pops the bubbas im growing are not even half has kiefy has any pheno sk..... these bubbas are a good mix of being kiefy and sticky... while the sk is kiefy has fuck and stick has fuck.... ima prolly harvest alot more weight then you this year.. shit i fucking better after all the money spent and bullshit i went threw... but the bubba pheno sk's you got are gonna be kiefier and more potent then my pre 98 bubbas.... i would take the pure pre 98 bubba im growing over the diesel pheno or its subpheno doe........ also both phenos of the sk yield better then pure bubba in the same amount of time for flowering.... that the e.c.s.d. for that... the bubba yields for shit.... and even doe i got 3 plants that im expecting a pound each off of dont mean shit.. because if i were growing pure e.c.s.d. instead of the pure pre 98 bubba i would be expect 3 or more pounds off the pure sour d'z with the same amount of skill and gardening work put in has the current bubbas im growing and hoping for a p off of


----------



## poplars (Sep 8, 2012)

theexpress said:


> well i know you love her... or you wouldnt grow her year after year enjoy.... wish i had some.... im sitting on over 100 sk beans and i didnt pop one for this years grow and hears why... didnt wanna waste elect. on males, or the diesel pheno... and at the time my fututre was uncertain... like 5 times i almost lost it and smashed my partner... and 3 times i was gonna go home... i wasnt gonna leave my genetics with him if i left.... and i would been heartbroken to have to kill a bunch of bubba pheno sk plants..... even if i got a better cam pops the bubbas im growing are not even half has kiefy has any pheno sk..... these bubbas are a good mix of being kiefy and sticky... while the sk is kiefy has fuck and stick has fuck.... ima prolly harvest alot more weight then you this year.. shit i fucking better after all the money spent and bullshit i went threw... but the bubba pheno sk's you got are gonna be kiefier and more potent then my pre 98 bubbas.... i would take the pure pre 98 bubba im growing over the diesel pheno or its subpheno doe........ also both phenos of the sk yield better then pure bubba in the same amount of time for flowering.... that the e.c.s.d. for that... the bubba yields for shit.... and even doe i got 3 plants that im expecting a pound each off of dont mean shit.. because if i were growing pure e.c.s.d. instead of the pure pre 98 bubba i would be expect 3 or more pounds off the pure sour d'z with the same amount of skill and gardening work put in has the current bubbas im growing and hoping for a p off of



I hear you there man the sk is something amazing....

the big diesel pheno I got this year is literally like 5 foot 5 man and it has the biggest sk colas I've ever seen in my life :O

but it's the bubba phenos that truly make me look like oooo i want sommmeee...

the pre98 bubba x tahoe og looks pretty appealing too, I expect it to look better in the weeks to come.

the pure tahoe og , looks amazing. I'm /very/ excited to smoke it.


----------



## poplars (Sep 10, 2012)

*pollinated tahoe og kush with pure desert valley kush pollen. also pollinated the pre98 bubba kush x tahoe og with the DVK pollen




*

they all got fed yesterday, gonna take pics today


----------



## poplars (Sep 10, 2012)

new pics!

go on www.photobucket.com/thebudjar pass "medical" or right click and click view, or view full image, on each image to see a larger version of what I am pasting here.

the view out my office window of the garden in the morning





the garden





desert valley kush:















cheesequake (starting to crystal up)










lush plant 1















lush plant 2




















tahoe og kush:

























cheesequake plant 2 (just getting out of preflower)





pre98 bubba kush x tahoe og:

























sour kush bubba pheno plant 1:

























sour kush bubba pheno plant 2




















sour kush bubba pheno plant 3




















sour kush tall diesel pheno fucking amazing smell






























back view:











wheeew, can't wait for this


----------



## theexpress (Sep 10, 2012)

Looking dank pops


----------



## theexpress (Sep 10, 2012)

A branch broke off a plant today cuzz it was too heavy and windy. It weighs 40 grs wet


----------



## poplars (Sep 10, 2012)

theexpress said:


> Looking dank pops


thanks bro, do you think that pre98 x tahoe og is taking after the pre98 bubba the most??




theexpress said:


> A branch broke off a plant today cuzz it was too heavy and windy. It weighs 40 grs wet


that sucks man, I picked out a specially sheltered spot on my property and put a trailor on the side that gets the most wind so I'm lucky most of the time... my other neighbor who grows has to tie up his plants big time when we get big gusts...


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Sep 12, 2012)

Damn those sk are lookin good pops!! Nice work!


----------



## poplars (Sep 12, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Damn those sk are lookin good pops!! Nice work!


thanks man it's the shit indeed, it's getting tested against OG kushes ( in my garden) this year so now we'll truly see if it's still the best of the best


----------



## poplars (Sep 13, 2012)

putting the video together today. hopefully I get it done before the end of the day and I will share it with you all


----------



## poplars (Sep 14, 2012)

ey chitown you ever run into any RUNT phenos of sour kush? ones that just lagged behind the rest? looks like I have one. we'll see how good it turns out in the end, it smells different from the other ones too.. maybe it's an accidental sativa pollination from that hermie last year. either way I'll make sure the next batch of seeds I make are from pure as fuck phenos. I'm guesing 99% of the seeds are pure and this one slipped in. but I think it's more likely it's just a runt pheno so I"ll be waiting for your feedback on this.


----------



## poplars (Sep 15, 2012)

started up a youtube channel, the bud jar. check it [youtube]fAqjm4v7XDY[/youtube] first episode of The Bud Jar! subscribe and enjoy!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 15, 2012)

Damn pops, seeing that actually makes me feel super bad for you. You gonna try and harvest all that in how long again? 3 weeks? hope you got some aleve or something for the hand cramps coming your way.


----------



## poplars (Sep 15, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Damn pops, seeing that actually makes me feel super bad for you. You gonna try and harvest all that in how long again? 3 weeks? hope you got some aleve or something for the hand cramps coming your way.


 haha yep that's the truth brotha. while others might have more bud than me I really try to process mine like a scientist, I don't like any buds to get dirt (even though I'm an outdoor grower I still believe the bud can be clean as fuck...) luckilly with experience it gets easier to handle all that bud all at once, i've figured out many methods of handling it all. and this year I'm gonna be a LOT more focused on getting it all done in the beginning unlike years past... so I'm pretty stoked.


----------



## poplars (Sep 15, 2012)

and luckilly some plants will finish before others... but yeah it's looking like 80% of the garden is gonna finish all at once... I'm preparing mentally as we speak...hehe.


----------



## poplars (Sep 15, 2012)

sour kush, unclimatized, last year on the 20th of september




sour kush, 1st generation climatized, this year on the 12th of september:




as you can see, it is over 2 weeks ahead. PROOF of climatization right before your eyes.


----------



## poplars (Sep 19, 2012)

new photos yo 9/18/2012 Desert Valley Kush:  cheesequake  cheesequake plant 2  Lush1  Lush2  Tahoe OG KUSH  PRE98 BUBBA KUSH X TAHOE OG  SOUR KUSH bubba pheno 1  SOUR KUSH bubba pheno 2 ( I honestly can't pick between any of the bubba phenos, they all look/smell amazing to me.)  SOUR KUSH huge DIESEL pheno  SOUR KUSH, BUBBA PHENO 3(this one is the MOST remeniscent of the green bubba epic creeper pheno I had the first year I grew sk, I compared pics when it was in early veg and marked it special, it turned out to match in smell and bud growth as well!!! call me stoked)  the creeper bubba pheno wasn't as crystally as the other phenos, the smell was truly unique, that's why this last one is truly special to me, but I'm sure the other 2 bubba phenos will show me whats up as well


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 19, 2012)

Definitely doing the Ganja Gods proud !


----------



## poplars (Sep 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Definitely doing the Ganja Gods proud !


 hell yeah bro. here's a couple pics of an extra lush I have out back, its a few weeks ahead of the girls in the main garden, much much smaller plant though. hasn't been fed really much of anything, I did give them an oregonism xl treatment though.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 19, 2012)

Still look dank.


----------



## poplars (Sep 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Still look dank.


 yeah for real looks like I'll get to sample lush before anything else. I have 2 extra desert valley kushes back there too, they're both pretty much done as well.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 19, 2012)

i was about to say she looks close. Lush has uique dark red orange-ish hairs when finish. Some pheno's foxtail quite a bit in that generation.


----------



## poplars (Sep 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i was about to say she looks close. Lush has uique dark red orange-ish hairs when finish. Some pheno's foxtail quite a bit in that generation.


 yeah that pheno I pictured is definitely foxtailing. that's cool I really like that red-orangish hairs with the extremely fluffed out calyxes. this strain has some extremely big calyxes, making me think it has seeds haha.


----------



## Ditty! (Sep 22, 2012)

Chi, had a talk. Can u settle it? I asked about your Bubba from BOG, was told nahhh! So can we restart the history right quick?..


----------



## Ditty! (Sep 22, 2012)

*i was asked? I already know homie.


----------



## poplars (Sep 22, 2012)

uh? what are you talking about????


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 23, 2012)

daaaaammmmmn 
14748 
ihave never seen a better bunch of pics 


killin it 

sum of us are growers you my friend is a gardener 

gluck


----------



## poplars (Sep 23, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> daaaaammmmmn
> 14748
> ihave never seen a better bunch of pics
> 
> ...


thanks big time!!!! I come from like 2-3 generations of english gardeners hahaha... must have some sort of effect


----------



## poplars (Sep 23, 2012)

wow so i never noticed this but i must have gave someone authorization to use my pics online, this site has my basic review of sour kush the first year i grew it.

http://hdbud.com/2011/02/hd-indica-chitowns-sour-kush/

by the way, i am planning to submit photos to high times this year!! maybe ill get payed!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Sep 23, 2012)

Ditty! said:


> Chi, had a talk. Can u settle it? I asked about your Bubba from BOG, was told nahhh! So can we restart the history right quick?..


Roethlisberger!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 25, 2012)

What u mean ditty also been super buzzy cropping


----------



## poplars (Sep 25, 2012)

theexpress said:


> What u mean ditty also been super buzzy cropping


finally you get on. check my pics man, I sent you a few on facebook, there's a 'runt' pheno sk that I need your opinion on.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2012)

Too much trimming need more help fuck. Looking like 20 plus unit yield. Got about six units tr and dry so far.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 2, 2012)

theexpress said:


> Too much trimming need more help fuck. Looking like 20 plus unit yield. Got about six units tr and dry so far.


C'mon cuz, lets see it. Don't be a stranger like u ain't got 10 minutes to get on riu and keep us posted.


----------



## poplars (Oct 2, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> C'mon cuz, lets see it. Don't be a stranger like u ain't got 10 minutes to get on riu and keep us posted.


exactly what I was thinking lol. for a while there I thought you got busted chitown.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 2, 2012)

Hope not. i know he's lurking around somewhere.


----------



## poplars (Oct 8, 2012)

dunno where you're at chitown, maybe these pics will bring you out!

10/7/12


Lush 1

Lush 2

Tahoe OG Kush:

Cheesequake 1

Cheesequake 2

Pre98 Bubba Kush x Tahoe OG (bubba pheno)

close

closer

closest

chitowns Sour Kush bubba pheno 1:

chitowns sour kush bubba pheno 2:

chitowns sour kush bubba pheno 3:

chitowns sour kush diesel pheno:


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 8, 2012)

YES FUCKING SIR! Pops thank you for showing all these lovely pics !!! Wow I'm impressed by everything there looking dank and thank you ganja gods for creating these lovely plants! That pre 98 x Tahoe og is looking sweeeeet. Nice getting purple woooot. That sk wtf! Lush aka ods to elite g man this shit is seriou here man.. Killing it with those strains and I'm sure you will love the harvest on that..


----------



## poplars (Oct 8, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> YES FUCKING SIR! Pops thank you for showing all these lovely pics !!! Wow I'm impressed by everything there looking dank and thank you ganja gods for creating these lovely plants! That pre 98 x Tahoe og is looking sweeeeet. Nice getting purple woooot. That sk wtf! Lush aka ods to elite g man this shit is seriou here man.. Killing it with those strains and I'm sure you will love the harvest on that..



thanks a lot bro I greatly appreciate the genetics you hooked me up with and others... this garden wouldn't be possible without RIU, can't stress it enough! and this beautiful climate, so very thankful for it... you need to grow some more sk by the sounds of it~!!!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 9, 2012)

a toast to all the propagators 
followed by a toast to all the gardeners 

all you massive yielders gona have to hire sum hands at trim time 
all has ups and downs all two sideded coins 

or can do yourself four days and nights cramps phatigue but keep all the $$ for the money hungry 
all has its price 

sure you gona make a lot off of it 
not without a price tag if nuthin else just hand cramps when your my age 
nuthing without a price tag


----------



## theexpress (Oct 12, 2012)

damn pops that diesel sk got fucking purp all in it!!!! been gone a while been super bizzy... ok firstn off... total yield was 25 fucking pounds.... my persdonal biggest ever!! i have 12 units vac sealed up plus a few loose ounces of bluedream and strawberry diesel... now im stuck in cali!!! lololol i need to get back home so i can do my thing in michigan!!!! but yes i did alrigt with 12 units... though im never partnering up with anyone again!!! i did all the work!!!!! even when it came to trimming. thank god i had this machine to were all i had to do was destem the nuggs and load the machine and then spin that bitch!!!! my partner was a bitch fuck that vic i should just rob that mark... in my eyes he did jack shit i didnt need him for shit and i should have kept all 25 elbows!!!! NEVER AGAIN DA BIG HOMMIOE NOW FLY'SM SOLO!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 12, 2012)

dude even in cali my shit is the shit.... im in a town called victorville and my nugget is the best... all the tweekers and bikers and gang members agree.. io got that motha fuckin kill bill shit!!!! w/e i put my hands on turns to gold... even the bluedream i grew is fucking murder!!!!! gets you high for hours... i got a heavy gree thumb


----------



## theexpress (Oct 12, 2012)

and there was also 25 pounds of dry trim to work over... left it to dope feind former partner... he can sit in front them bubble bags for weeks with a spoon.. im done with him.. if i want hash or wax ill just make some of my own with an oz or 2 of some dank dank dank bubba


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 12, 2012)

Glad everything is good man, hope the grind pays off.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 12, 2012)

25 pounds that's alot! Good luck.. Outdoor grown bubba? Should be nice.

Isnt your partner the card holder? Maybe he thinks his contribution to you is enough?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 12, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> 25 pounds that's alot! Good luck.. Outdoor grown bubba? Should be nice.
> 
> Isnt your partner the card holder? Maybe he thinks his contribution to you is enough?



that nigga can suck my dick.. when we haqrvested and weeks prior we had no actual rec. so fuck that vic... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLVXiVDxIHk&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Oct 12, 2012)

ill have larger grows in the future i promise... :]


----------



## theexpress (Oct 12, 2012)

listen to this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckKTq8IvfSU&feature=related wgile yall look threw this http://s689.photobucket.com/albums/vv259/chitownsmoking/


----------



## theexpress (Oct 12, 2012)

ima be snmoking tall bubba kush


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 12, 2012)

now why you be smokin bk when you got sk 

just to switch up i guess 

I an I


----------



## theexpress (Oct 12, 2012)

i swear yall mugs dont be beleaving shit w/o no motha fuckin pix huh....?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 12, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> now why you be smokin bk when you got sk
> 
> just to switch up i guess
> 
> I an I


ay you know who said it best right.... "we be burnin not concernin what nobody gonna say// some got gold and some got diamonds all we got is mary j// legalize it time to recognize it... sk is on deck next grow will have mad kiefy dank sk.. so i can show you some thick sk pix next time and you can tell me again how i be "glueing sand on it" lololololol


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 12, 2012)

nice haul 

i dont doubt no reason 
thats funny glueing sand on buds 

my line has always been if its as good as you say it is 
cause thats all i have to go by 
i have seen pics of stuff looks like it will hurt you real life was litttle above adv 

cant go by only pic as final judgment 
is a firm indicator though 

i have seen weed that looks just OK an hurt you bad 

so all i have to go by is whut you say 

an i have no reason to doubt you or believe you 
is why i always say if it is as good as you say


----------



## theexpress (Oct 12, 2012)

im fucking homesick... i miss eating good food!!!


----------



## poplars (Oct 12, 2012)

just harvested everything but the 2 cheesequakes. smokin a bowl then I"m gonna make some bubble hash.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 12, 2012)

fuck yeah im working on going home tonight!!!! fuck all this high desert shit


----------



## poplars (Oct 12, 2012)

theexpress said:


> fuck yeah im working on going home tonight!!!! fuck all this high desert shit



right on brotha glad you had a successful harvest.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 12, 2012)

i'm movin out west soon. 6 months tops.


----------



## poplars (Oct 12, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i'm movin out west soon. 6 months tops.



you gonna pop them sk seeds before you dO?? I hope so you should make more pure ones for yourself!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 12, 2012)

Its in my plans .


----------



## poplars (Oct 12, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Its in my plans .



gooood shit bro.


I"m making some DANNK dvk hash, its straight golden white lookin, bet it full melts, hopefully dabbable I wouldn't mind takin a dab or two haha. 

will post pics when dry tomorrow


----------



## theexpress (Oct 16, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i'm movin out west soon. 6 months tops.


cali aint all that g maybe san dieago or norcal better im in oc right now in tweeker hotel going home soon. i was gonna drive back but had to turn round at vegas cuzz some one told on me.. had speaker boxes and door pannels loaded. ima fuck that chump up before i go. already shipped crop home its there waiting


----------



## theexpress (Oct 16, 2012)

gave a pound well 18 ounces to this dude for his help... gonna make 40k this year for seasons work. spent close to 7k of personal cash. bought a new comp cuzz i fist fucked my old one for not working right. paid da costto be da boss.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 16, 2012)

lol that pound i gave him was 3500-4k outta my pocket. i got 11 left. its all love u know ima beseein mad pounds in my future just like my past


----------



## theexpress (Oct 16, 2012)

you shoulda known by now chi tweezy does it


----------



## theexpress (Oct 16, 2012)

ima go to the bar and see sup with some latin hoes


----------



## theexpress (Oct 17, 2012)

them broads mang they love me......l they like how u gonna be a gangsta and a gentleman at da same time..... i just am


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 17, 2012)

theexpress said:


> them broads mang they love me......l they like how u gonna be a gangsta and a gentleman at da same time..... i just am


They like your money$


----------



## theexpress (Oct 17, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> They like your money$



we all like my money nigga. aint enough borriquas for me in cali. i love me fat puerto rican ass... ill eat pork chops and rice and beans out that shit chally


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 17, 2012)

theexpress said:


> cali aint all that g maybe san dieago or norcal better im in oc right now in tweeker hotel going home soon. i was gonna drive back but had to turn round at vegas cuzz some one told on me.. had speaker boxes and door pannels loaded. ima fuck that chump up before i go. already shipped crop home its there waiting


Ima be in OC. prob oin a tweeker motel. My wifes job is in OC, in dana point. so imma be there.


----------



## poplars (Oct 17, 2012)

still nowhere close to siskiyou county lol. it's like I live in a totally different state.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 17, 2012)

Almost, i read an article on your area, and southwestern oregon.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 17, 2012)

so senior Chi you had dem grls workin for you hugh 
comin home wit deep pockets ?

glad yo venture wnt good- was a drastic move 
but a succesful roll of the dice 

i would not suggest to many big rolls like that

a thing called odds - already stacked 

gluck


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 17, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol that pound i gave him was 3500-4k outta my pocket. i got 11 left. its all love u know ima beseein mad pounds in my future just like my past


some pricey shit you selling there huh boss? lol how the dudes you sell it to gonna make bank? by breaking it all down to dub sacks? hahahahaha 

what's up buddy. long time no see.


----------



## poplars (Oct 17, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> some pricey shit you selling there huh boss? lol how the dudes you sell it to gonna make bank? by breaking it all down to dub sacks? hahahahaha
> 
> what's up buddy. long time no see.


they still pay 5-6G a P over in the east !


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 17, 2012)

No way pops. Not 5 - 6 maybe 3-4.. Lbs go to the hustlers. If you can get ya Oz off fa 300 or higher your gold.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 17, 2012)

yeah 5-6 a little off da roof


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 17, 2012)

The game is all fucked up now.. My boy gets pounds of sour d for 2600 and mails it back from Cali another friend of mine went to San Diego to meet a connect and see what he got but his prices are cheaper. So 2600 in Cali then in ny they sell 4k-4500.. It used to be more but I guess a lot more growers now and stuff is easy to get.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 17, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Ima be in OC. prob oin a tweeker motel. My wifes job is in OC, in dana point. so imma be there.



i can reccomend a good tweeker hotel lol


----------



## theexpress (Oct 17, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> The game is all fucked up now.. My boy gets pounds of sour d for 2600 and mails it back from Cali another friend of mine went to San Diego to meet a connect and see what he got but his prices are cheaper. So 2600 in Cali then in ny they sell 4k-4500.. It used to be more but I guess a lot more growers now and stuff is easy to get.


high grade greenhouse cost 1200-1500 in cali and can be sold lets say inda chi for 3k-4k


----------



## jeb5304 (Oct 17, 2012)

hey all jeb say its been too Bong. i seen cali in last post. well ima be there nov. finally. 
ill be in socal 2 hrs from la and sd .ill be all over cali!! sd to tha bay. ima go back abitand catch up on things.
smokin sum cherry pie.


----------



## jeb5304 (Oct 17, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> What's good in the hood?
> Fucking fried my veg tent grrr.. Have to pop some more babies. But I'm gonna pop alot of stuff again.. I got too much shit to decide but I'm definately popping sk's and Louie tahoes.. Migt add some fire og and 818 headband too..


hey bro i had this happen to me. fried the a veg and mothers. luckily i have two mother rooms in diff places.
it was about same time during the heatwaves. my ac clunked out on me from over working. i was gone like a day and a half. i came home to a sorry ass sight. now i got backup ac in place so that wont ever happen again. my sk lives. now im gonna need my sk in cali. should i send myself a clone or whos got me on it cuz i need my CHITOWN SOUR KUSH!!!


----------



## poplars (Oct 17, 2012)

you mean some of this stuff right ere'


----------



## jeb5304 (Oct 17, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> male contribution littlemore then smell
> strenth and structure contributions as well


after i choose a male i cross it with a strain i know well.
then you can see what this male brings with him in the crossed strains.
if i like what it adds to the known strain like more flavor,resin,potency. 
then ill keep this male as a pollen dude.


----------



## jeb5304 (Oct 17, 2012)

poplars said:


> you mean some of this stuff right ere'


fuk yea was up pops?


----------



## jeb5304 (Oct 17, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what's up with you??
> 
> life's been good. just harvested another round of indoor yesterday. surf was up this past week, and weathers been great. can't complain to much.


ever do them tahoes i got ya?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 17, 2012)

jeb5304 said:


> hey all jeb say its been too Bong. i seen cali in last post. well ima be there nov. finally.
> ill be in socal 2 hrs from la and sd .ill be all over cali!! sd to tha bay. ima go back abitand catch up on things.
> smokin sum cherry pie. View attachment 2377304


some outdoor?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 17, 2012)

jeb5304 said:


> hey bro i had this happen to me. fried the a veg and mothers. luckily i have two mother rooms in diff places.
> it was about same time during the heatwaves. my ac clunked out on me from over working. i was gone like a day and a half. i came home to a sorry ass sight. now i got backup ac in place so that wont ever happen again. my sk lives. now im gonna need my sk in cali. should i send myself a clone or whos got me on it cuz i need my CHITOWN SOUR KUSH!!!



u moving to cali from michigan im moving from cali to michigan lol


----------



## jeb5304 (Oct 17, 2012)

yep od fire. im actually in mn last 2 years but just as cold lol. why go to mi? cold sucks.
i got a job lined up making extracts for a couple of places. extraction experts are needed 
badly. all the tane filled underpurged crap wax/budder i see ppl postin. ive been in the lab 
got new eqip ready to put my shatter and full melt to the test. i bet i can impresss rize.
like i said jebs in the lab.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 17, 2012)

72 plant legal caregiver grow... i already got 3 cards and need 3 more


----------



## theexpress (Oct 17, 2012)

wish i had a cam to show u my outdoor.. if i told u it was indoor u would not question me


----------



## jeb5304 (Oct 17, 2012)

yea mine was minnesota grown tho. moal!! oh i posted sum of my work from the lab in last post ^^


----------



## jeb5304 (Oct 17, 2012)

theexpress said:


> 72 plant legal caregiver grow... i already got 3 cards and need 3 more


sweet man well good luck. where you at in cali or in in chi?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 18, 2012)

in cali..............


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 18, 2012)

jeb5304 said:


> ever do them tahoes i got ya?


I gave the tahoes to poplars actually awhile back. not sure if he grew them or not. 

good to see ya Jeb. I haven't been around much lately either. comp shit on me a few months ago and then I was having some major sciatica pain running down my back and legs so I had to do another back surgery 2 weeks ago. I'm still recovering from the surgery.


----------



## jeb5304 (Oct 18, 2012)

theexpress said:


> in cali..............


well we need to hook up if your there next month


----------



## jeb5304 (Oct 18, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I gave the tahoes to poplars actually awhile back. not sure if he grew them or not.
> 
> good to see ya Jeb. I haven't been around much lately either. comp shit on me a few months ago and then I was having some major sciatica pain running down my back and legs so I had to do another back surgery 2 weeks ago. I'm still recovering from the surgery.


that sucks, heal well my brudda. so pops got them hoes huh, cool. i think i remember that i sent em to hi then you send em to nor cal moal!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 18, 2012)

jeb5304 said:


> that sucks, heal well my brudda. so pops got them hoes huh, cool. i think i remember that i sent em to hi then you send em to nor cal moal!!


moal

ya I woulda kept them and grew them out but the grow room was full already and pops was on a mission to get some tahoe og. so being the cool guy that I am, lol, I felt for the bro and sent the beans his way

by the way jeb, is the club still in action or did it close shop?


----------



## jeb5304 (Oct 18, 2012)

the story of those beans is kinda funny. i got a 10 pack of reg tahoe skeeds. gave ditty 5 on football game bet i lost. i told him to
make more and he did from best 2 parents. sent me like 150 back.then i sent em all over usa as prizes and hookin ppl up and being cool like that.
then you hook up our boy pops. right on. so pops how was that tahoe? ive never grown it yet.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 18, 2012)

the club is closed... crazy shit went down..
whats good doc! jeb! chi! damn good to see yall mofos!!!

glad your doing better doc.. surgery sucks bro but if it heals your pain the its for the best!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 18, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> the club is closed... crazy shit went down..
> whats good doc! jeb! chi! damn good to see yall mofos!!!
> 
> glad your doing better doc.. surgery sucks bro but if it heals your pain the its for the best!


damn bro!! it's like a reunion up in this bitch! wassup amigo!, haven't seen ya around in awhile. it's damn good to see y'all too


----------



## jeb5304 (Oct 18, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> moal
> 
> ya I woulda kept them and grew them out but the grow room was full already and pops was on a mission to get some tahoe og. so being the cool guy that I am, lol, I felt for the bro and sent the beans his way
> 
> by the way jeb, is the club still in action or did it close shop?


its closed up sum at the skunk skool. or here


----------



## jeb5304 (Oct 18, 2012)

it is ill toke to that.glad to be back!! ill be around more often in the coming weeks. was up boyz?


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 18, 2012)

a reunion forreal! lol
i've been chillin bro stackin some paper on the low.. trying to get my license back!! i miss driving lol
it sucks what happened with the club but after what happened its for the best..

maybe it'll be back in the future but its been sooo long already that i'm not sure if its even worth it


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 18, 2012)

I gotta go catch on on some zzzzzz's gang. good to see y'all and don't be strangers!! you know some heavy reunions go down in the SK thread hahahahaha! 

take it easy gang and stay HI! see y'all in a min


----------



## jeb5304 (Oct 18, 2012)

yea i hear that stackin paper. the club got fucked but i miss it. glad we all still can stay in touch somehow.
we still need to get a big ass meetup bbq going. after i get going maybe next summer.


----------



## jeb5304 (Oct 18, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I gotta go catch on on some zzzzzz's gang. good to see y'all and don't be strangers!! you know some heavy reunions go down in the SK thread hahahahaha!
> 
> take it easy gang and stay HI! see y'all in a min


fuck yea reunion central!! im out too brah. peace to yall!! stay medicated!!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 18, 2012)

jeb5304 said:


> yea i hear that stackin paper. the club got fucked but i miss it. glad we all still can stay in touch somehow.
> we still need to get a big ass meetup bbq going. after i get going maybe next summer.


i'm down for that but i'd have to catch a flight to cali cuz i'm probably the furthest one out lol
beside doc of course.. hawaiian pimpin!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 18, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I gave the tahoes to poplars actually awhile back. not sure if he grew them or not.
> 
> good to see ya Jeb. I haven't been around much lately either. comp shit on me a few months ago and then I was having some major sciatica pain running down my back and legs so I had to do another back surgery 2 weeks ago. I'm still recovering from the surgery.


Hope you good brah.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 18, 2012)

i guess we are all moving to cali huh? Wanna bet on who gets there first? beans maybe? once i figure out how i'm getting my dogs out there, i'm gone. if i wasn't so serious i would never mention it. Yall know me!


----------



## poplars (Oct 18, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I gave the tahoes to poplars actually awhile back. not sure if he grew them or not.
> 
> good to see ya Jeb. I haven't been around much lately either. comp shit on me a few months ago and then I was having some major sciatica pain running down my back and legs so I had to do another back surgery 2 weeks ago. I'm still recovering from the surgery.


yep you did and I greatly appreciate it. here it is



those pics were taken on 10/7/12, harvested 10/12/12


----------



## poplars (Oct 18, 2012)

jeb5304 said:


> the story of those beans is kinda funny. i got a 10 pack of reg tahoe skeeds. gave ditty 5 on football game bet i lost. i told him to
> make more and he did from best 2 parents. sent me like 150 back.then i sent em all over usa as prizes and hookin ppl up and being cool like that.
> then you hook up our boy pops. right on. so pops how was that tahoe? ive never grown it yet.



its one of my most amazing looking plants, smells the best, haven't tried the bud yet, but it will be very soon! been hanging drying since the 12th of october!

really cool story on those beans, I don't have anymore of them but I'd love more otherwise I"m just gonna grow the pre98 bubba x tahoe og.


----------



## poplars (Oct 18, 2012)

jeb5304 said:


> fuck yea reunion central!! im out too brah. peace to yall!! stay medicated!!



big ass reunion up in this, I didn't think this thread was gonna come back alive but I've been proven wrong! I"ll take a couple dabs to that!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 18, 2012)

poplars said:


> yep you did and I greatly appreciate it. here it is
> 
> 
> 
> those pics were taken on 10/7/12, harvested 10/12/12


beautiful stuff, as always. right on pops. I'm glad everything worked out for you.


----------



## poplars (Oct 18, 2012)

me too man didn't get rained on ONCE I got to harvest that bud in its perfection without any rain ( not that a little rain is that bad. ) 

very stoked to start trimming soon, possibly tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## poplars (Oct 18, 2012)

Desert Valley Kush (gonna rename it I think, it's not stoney enough to be called a kush, but it deserves desert valley )


----------



## jeb5304 (Oct 18, 2012)

poplars said:


> me too man didn't get rained on ONCE I got to harvest that bud in its perfection without any rain ( not that a little rain is that bad. )
> 
> very stoked to start trimming soon, possibly tomorrow or the next day.


Did I hear my new fav word. Trim. I love taking peoples trim and making golden amber shatter. Did you see my pics a few posts back. I got my oil game stepped way the fuck up.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 18, 2012)

jeb5304 said:


> Did I hear my new fav word. Trim. I love taking peoples trim and making golden amber shatter. Did you see my pics a few posts back. I got my oil game stepped way the fuck up.


my buddy kkday is on the whole bho trip too. he's getting pretty good at it. I smoked some bho for the first time in my life a few weeks ago and I love it!!! I'd just smoke bho for the rest of my life if I had the supply. as far as concentrates, tinctures and extracts go, hawai'i is far behind in the maryjane game. very rare to find someone offering anything other than bud.


----------



## jeb5304 (Oct 18, 2012)

poplars said:


> Desert Valley Kush (gonna rename it I think, it's not stoney enough to be called a kush, but it deserves desert valley )


I've made a strain called desert kush. 
Its Tahoe OG x La confidential. I named it desert kush cuz if your in the middle of la and Tahoe where are you? The fucking desert!! 
Perfect name IMO. Its is strong not as heavy high as the Sk but def Heavy meds! The taste is just unreal. Like a Sweet fuel pinesol funk. I love it. Ill def get you some pops.


----------



## jeb5304 (Oct 18, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> my buddy kkday is on the whole bho trip too. he's getting pretty good at it. I smoked some bho for the first time in my life a few weeks ago and I love it!!! I'd just smoke bho for the rest of my life if I had the supply. as far as concentrates, tinctures and extracts go, hawai'i is far behind in the maryjane game. very rare to find someone offering anything other than bud.


Kkday tell him Jeb says what up. Glad you got to try it man. Yep def make you crave that flavor. I'll be making a new bho/shatter thread when I get to Cali. So watch for that.


----------



## poplars (Oct 18, 2012)

sk truly is amazing in how heavy the bubba pheno is.. I can't wait till its dry I'm feenin for some bubba pheno!!!!


and no offence to the bho game I'm ccool with smokin someones dank bho, but I prefer high grade ice wax 

I need to buy a couple more bags to step up my game a bit more heres some pics of some sk ice wax I made last year 

sk full melt ice wax


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 18, 2012)

jeb5304 said:


> Kkday tell him Jeb says what up. Glad you got to try it man. Yep def make you crave that flavor. I'll be making a new bho/shatter thread when I get to Cali. So watch for that.


I'll be on the lookout for that thread. give me a heads up when you make it.


----------



## jeb5304 (Oct 18, 2012)

poplars said:


> sk truly is amazing in how heavy the bubba pheno is.. I can't wait till its dry I'm feenin for some bubba pheno!!!!
> 
> 
> and no offence to the bho game I'm ccool with smokin someones dank bho, but I prefer high grade ice wax
> ...


Rize up!! I love me dabable ice wax. I've been a student of extractions this last year, I got my ice wax game up there too. 
Full meltiness is just amazing. Thanks sub and Rize. They got me started on the bubble now we all in trouble.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 18, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i guess we are all moving to cali huh? Wanna bet on who gets there first? beans maybe? once i figure out how i'm getting my dogs out there, i'm gone. if i wasn't so serious i would never mention it. Yall know me!


 Get yer azz out here lol, just be ready for the heat when summer comes.


poplars said:


> its one of my most amazing looking plants, smells the best, haven't tried the bud yet, but it will be very soon! been hanging drying since the 12th of october!
> 
> really cool story on those beans, I don't have anymore of them but I'd love more otherwise I"m just gonna grow the pre98 bubba x tahoe og.


I cant wait for a smoke report, as I have Tahoe flowering, and I never grew/smoked it b4 and thats all I really have going right now.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 18, 2012)

waxy has fuck...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 18, 2012)

theexpress said:


> waxy has fuck...


did you make that homie?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 18, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> did you make that homie?


the hash no..... but the strain that madethe hash yes... i have tall scissor hash and even some dry sift.... i got it pressed into finger looking incraments


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 18, 2012)

the hash looks good.......! you know my addy  hahahahha


----------



## theexpress (Oct 18, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> the hash looks good.......! you know my addy  hahahahha



lol yeah i do.. should i just mail u 27 pounds of improperly packaged trim. then call u in for da reward? lol


----------



## theexpress (Oct 19, 2012)

we right here are the future of cannabiss culitvation... we are way more growe savy at our young age then our forefathers fromthe 60's and 70's were at our age.. theywere just figuring out what works by trial and error................... we know what works and teach others... look at all da dank ass strains were making... look at this network or people who never met each other but get the genetics fowing for growing/breeding... by the tie im 30 years old in 3 years.. ill have 15 years of serious cultivation under my belt.. or half of my life had beenspent growing... and ima never quit... dont matter wtf happends... even if i haveto do some calenders in da joint.. this shit is till da world blow ya dig... ima never put down the nutrients and fiskars.. can you dig that!!! we dafuture right here.... going with whats proven and finding out new shit haswe grow..


----------



## theexpress (Oct 19, 2012)

heres some new shit for ya on flushing that works well i tried and proved it... u dont even need to flush reallyif u do this here.. u keep feeding till harvest toensuremax yied then u cutt the stem above the ground.. then fill up a huge vase or cooler withwater.. and put the plant right in that for about 4 days... nchanging the water twice a day.. u can see the undesirbles leaves threw the water has it gets more cloudy during the day.. your changing the water tce a day fo more then just theobvious more clean water reason.. your also replenishing oxygen to keep theplant alive... i pourthe water from extrahigh so has it comes down it mixes more with oxygen... tried andproven try it urself... what worked even better then a cooler"which was a bitch to keep a plant that had 2 pounds of nugg on it in place" was my aero cloners... was able to flush for a full week with highly oxygenated water changed only once a day to replenish clean water not needed twice for air cuzz my misters handled that much better then i could of.all my nuggwas flushed2weeksbutthe few plantsi did this too could have pssed off for organic...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 19, 2012)

they use alot of fucking water olike this too.... if u could imagine a6'6 tall plant thats 5.5 feet wide with 2 elbows of nugg cutt and fitted in a aero cloner that hold like 3 gallons of water lol


----------



## theexpress (Oct 19, 2012)

with the aero clone u can manage a full 2 weeks flush in this maner..... the plants will just wilt a lil but live and be fine... in the vase cooler it aint like that has much


----------



## theexpress (Oct 19, 2012)

think i got 5 days of flush outta the cooler.... and i did double in the cloner and it coulda flushed longer


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 19, 2012)

What is that water cure or something like that? I heard that's a way to get rid of mold well traces of it not rid the whole thing. It sounds risky like you can fuck up your harvest easy?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 19, 2012)

Water curing is puttin the reef in the water in a jar. it works. When i used to gets bows of schwag id take my personal nd do that. glad those days are long gone.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 19, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> What is that water cure or something like that? I heard that's a way to get rid of mold well traces of it not rid the whole thing. It sounds risky like you can fuck up your harvest easy?


no with mymethod the buds stay dry.. think of a rose in a vase with water same conecpt


----------



## theexpress (Oct 19, 2012)

lol my g there is no mold or mildew in the high desert...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 19, 2012)

the OC is considered desert? my second option in cali is san fran. but really i have freedom of choice now.


----------



## poplars (Oct 19, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> did you make that homie?



I made that, homie


----------



## theexpress (Oct 19, 2012)

poplars said:


> I made that, homie


a fine job u did to


----------



## poplars (Oct 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> a fine job u did to



wont be long till I"m making more. but I gotta buy a 220 micron bag and a 160 micron. the 160 to catch more of the inactive stuff.. I'll go lower if someone recommends it. i've heard 120 catches more of the contaminants but some people consider it smokeable, so I figure 160 is a good tradeoff. just to get the little pieces of dirt and stuff the first filter usually misses.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 19, 2012)

thats whats up pops


----------



## theexpress (Oct 19, 2012)

damn i found a whoe other photobucket account i forgot about... it js pix from an outdoor sk grow about 3 years ago... heres a half ounce nugget of somebubbask i did a few years back..


----------



## theexpress (Oct 19, 2012)

thenheres my personal dank jarloded withbubbaphenosk...






tall ounces inthat bitch


----------



## poplars (Oct 19, 2012)

hella bro I got some huuge sk nugs this year, some like a foot and a half long!!!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 19, 2012)

poplars said:


> hella bro I got some huuge sk nugs this year, some like a foot and a half long!!!


how muxh they wegh? my prize bubba nugg is 19 grams top of a ola


----------



## poplars (Oct 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> how muxh they wegh? my prize bubba nugg is 19 grams top of a ola


dunno I'll let you know when they're dry


----------



## theexpress (Oct 19, 2012)

poplars said:


> dunno I'll let you know when they're dry


that 19 gram bud came off a bubba kush.. and it wasthevery top of a cola that dried to 60 grams almost.. one cola.... a nigga cropped a lil over 2 them thangsthis year jo


----------



## theexpress (Oct 19, 2012)

this new laptop i got sucks..... ima return it.. its too weird.. im typiing to fast and it makes my spelling look like im drunk and shit cuz its a small ass acer netbook... 400 bux for this bullshit...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 19, 2012)

poplars said:


> I made that, homie


I thought the plate in the background looked familiar


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> this new laptop i got sucks..... ima return it.. its too weird.. im typiing to fast and it makes my spelling look like im drunk and shit cuz its a small ass acer netbook... 400 bux for this bullshit...


it's not the laptop buddy, you're spelling always looks like your typing drunk, lol


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 19, 2012)

^^ lol!

for 400 bucks you can get a bad ass laptop bro look on ebay they always have deals..
you can get an hp touchsmart laptop with fingerprint protection for less than 300.. i almost pulled the trigger on one but opted for the touchsmart pc


----------



## theexpress (Oct 19, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> it's not the laptop buddy, you're spelling always looks like your typing drunk, lol



stop smoking that batu nigga.. lol but yeahu aint ever lied


----------



## theexpress (Oct 19, 2012)

psssst yall niggas wanna see a dozen pounds of dank ass bubba right quick... ? SUCCES!!!! i shoulda up dabanger to ex partner and took the other 12.. i grewall this.. vic ainthelp at all.. he alwayshad the mexican and parmieflue from fucking with that tarand narcotic pills


----------



## poplars (Oct 19, 2012)

haha epic shit bro hahahaha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> stop smoking that batu nigga.. lol but yeahu aint ever lied


ahahahahaha!!! how you know about batu? lol


----------



## theexpress (Oct 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> thenheres my personal dank jarloded withbubbaphenosk...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that jar is has big has a gallon of milk and can hold a full p of sk and likewise dense nuggets... she aint no hoe.. that used to be a picjkle jar think


----------



## theexpress (Oct 19, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ahahahahaha!!! how you know about batu? lol



cuzz im over here snorting it nigga cuzz i cant find no raw coke... llol shitburn


----------



## theexpress (Oct 19, 2012)

i been up for 2 days hmey off 2 lines


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> that jar is has big has a gallon of milk and can hold a full p of sk and likewise dense nuggets... she aint no hoe.. that used to be a picjkle jar think


lol!! no way that jar holds an elbow


----------



## theexpress (Oct 19, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol!! no way that jar holds an elbow



bet money.... ive had it jammed packed with 18 oz before... my units of bubba are 10 x 10 x 2.5 inches thick...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 19, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> it's not the laptop buddy, you're spelling always looks like your typing drunk, lol



hay what can i say... fucking chicago public schools bro lol


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> cuzz im over here snorting it nigga cuzz i cant find no raw coke... llol shitburn


lol shit if you were around my way i would hook you up all day for some sk seeds lol


----------



## theexpress (Oct 19, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> lol shit if you were around my way i would hook you up all day for some sk seeds lol


lol i get shit right off the brick for free for lie a half g or g or i pay 120 for a ball of raw


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> bet money.... ive had it jammed packed with 18 oz before... my units of bubba are 10 x 10 x 2.5 inches thick...


you must be smashing all your buds in that jar cause I look at elbows all day long, and mister, I can tell you by the size of that jar, no way an elbow fits in there.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol i get shit right off the brick for free for lie a half g or g or i pay 120 for a ball of raw


word thats like the pr's around here too.. 27.5.. shit be stankkk! lol


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 19, 2012)

27.5 damn your getting your head chopped brah


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 19, 2012)

lol nah thats cheap here right now cuz theres a drought.. there's nigguhs payin 30-32
usually when times are good you see it at 24-25


----------



## poplars (Oct 19, 2012)

ordered a 120 micron 5gallon boltd bag to clean up my 73 micron hash. im stoked!!!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 20, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you must be smashing all your buds in that jar cause I look at elbows all day long, and mister, I can tell you by the size of that jar, no way an elbow fits in there.


lol im not gonna argue with you over something i know im right about dude.. if u say so..


----------



## theexpress (Oct 20, 2012)

leaving cali for chicago this afternoon


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 20, 2012)

G'lucc. Would you say your venture was a failure. Or a success?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 20, 2012)

i


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> G'lucc. Would you say your venture was a failure. Or a success?


made abour 40k in 5 months... nyou tel me


----------



## theexpress (Oct 20, 2012)

picked up some tahoe og from the disp. to


----------



## theexpress (Oct 20, 2012)

smoking a joint of it now


----------



## theexpress (Oct 20, 2012)

if i was you t i would move up to norcal... southern california is like a cess pool that sucks you in.. everyone is out for themselves out here.. which isnt too much diffrent from the chi but they just got a diffrent swagg about it all and its bitchmade to me... stay the fuck away from the crystal meth !!!! thats shuts no good.. it starts out real good but shigt getsweird when u dont sleep. like i saw shadows fighting each other on the ceilings around day 4.5 of a shard beinge.... you start out using it cuzz it feels good and you get an insane amount of work done the first 48 hours on it... i trimmed for like 36 hours str8 on it once!!!! shits no good nigga!!!! donteven lay your handson a pookie never.. i persoanlly cant smoke it thats hype shit. and snirting it burns soo much... i havent beenable to sleep for 3 days cuzz i ate some rolled up in paper 3 daysago!!!! feel all weirdand shit.. and i gotta catch a train tonight been up for 3 days with my eyes looiking like im on str8 hard drugs nigga.. i feel like a scumbag... tweekers are a super fuck up faction of life... they make crackheads and junkies not seem has bad... 
!!!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 20, 2012)

and no... methis not a good substitute for fire ass raw cain.. wtf was i thinkig... yeah its safe to sayim never doing shard again


----------



## theexpress (Oct 20, 2012)

they put gay ass shit on the newshere too... like the other daythey showed a dude got arressted for dumping soiled adult diapers on the highways for a while.. and a puppy that almost drowned but survived... then when ima be back home monday ima watch the fox chicagom 9 oclock news and the first 15-20 min of that always is about how many fucking people got shot that day...you'll see when you get here...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 20, 2012)

So y leave ?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 20, 2012)

i havent met no hard ass mother fuckers out here either.. everyone i met from orange county to san bernardino has been a peace of shit snitch ass tweeker... its all fucked up out here.. its not like how you see on tv at ll hommie


----------



## poplars (Oct 20, 2012)

yeah man now you know how shit is.... tweakers fuckin suck. meth is the one drug I would say continue prohibition on, its the only drug on earth that I think has no place in the world.

those shadows fighting you saw, was meth psychosis starting. no sleep + no food + stimulants = hallucinations.

nor cal is way more chill, there's still tweakers but there's alot more pepole interested and in tuned with nature.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 20, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> So y leave ?


cuzz i dont wanna end up a peace of shit tweeker all because iwant to accomplish alot in a shrt period of time or cuzz good yay ait readily available when ifeel like gettin str8 geeked up... and most of the people uwill run across out here are str8 bogus.. and not the kinda shoot atur ass bogus i been bred threw my whole life but there that sneakey tryna see what they canget outta ya while still t=swearing up and down there yo hommie


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> if i was you t i would move up to norcal... southern california is like a cess pool that sucks you in.. everyone is out for themselves out here.. which isnt too much diffrent from the chi but they just got a diffrent swagg about it all and its bitchmade to me... stay the fuck away from the crystal meth !!!! thats shuts no good.. it starts out real good but shigt getsweird when u dont sleep. like i saw shadows fighting each other on the ceilings around day 4.5 of a shard beinge.... you start out using it cuzz it feels good and you get an insane amount of work done the first 48 hours on it... i trimmed for like 36 hours str8 on it once!!!! shits no good nigga!!!! donteven lay your handson a pookie never.. i persoanlly cant smoke it thats hype shit. and snirting it burns soo much... i havent beenable to sleep for 3 days cuzz i ate some rolled up in paper 3 daysago!!!! feel all weirdand shit.. and i gotta catch a train tonight been up for 3 days with my eyes looiking like im on str8 hard drugs nigga.. i feel like a scumbag... tweekers are a super fuck up faction of life... they make crackheads and junkies not seem has bad...
> !!!


Lol, atleast you have your dignity. Crackheads are cool, Nod are aiight...Thanks for the input. i'll have to put that into consideration, I havn't even looked in norcal yet. Just in OC, and LA. But my Lady doesnt want to do LA. I aint tryna live in the middle of nowhere, but im not tryna be in a overpopulated city either.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 20, 2012)

poplars said:


> yeah man now you know how shit is.... tweakers fuckin suck. meth is the one drug I would say continue prohibition on, its the only drug on earth that I think has no place in the world.
> 
> those shadows fighting you saw, was meth psychosis starting. no sleep + no food + stimulants = hallucinations.


iforce yself to eat but yeah 4 days will go buyand youll be like damn jo when da fuck i last.. lol cant even remeber when or what u ate last...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 20, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, atleast you have your dignity. Crackheads are cool, Nod are aiight...Thanks for the input. i'll have to put that into consideration, I havn't even looked in norcal yet. Just in OC, and LA. But my Lady doesnt want to do LA. I aint tryna live in the middle of nowhere, but im not tryna be in a overpopulated city either.



i think comming from chicago i woulda liked la alot better then tweeker centrel here.. i never been to la yet


----------



## poplars (Oct 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> iforce yself to eat but yeah 4 days will go buyand youll be like damn jo when da fuck i last.. lol cant even remeber when or what u ate last...


the shit is no good man. I've seen people use that shit their whole lives and it takes them to the grave harder than alcohol does... that shit is a fuckin beast that takes you by the balls and the hair you don't have. don't fuck around with it I fully support you moving back but remember meth is everywhere.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> cuzz i dont wanna end up a peace of shit tweeker all because iwant to accomplish alot in a shrt period of time or cuzz good yay ait readily available when ifeel like gettin str8 geeked up... and most of the people uwill run across out here are str8 bogus.. and not the kinda shoot atur ass bogus i been bred threw my whole life but there that sneakey tryna see what they canget outta ya while still t=swearing up and down there yo hommie


Oh i see, Well i don't fuck wit nobody no how. After i got robbed all that extra shit stopped. If you aint been down i cant fuck wit em. Anybody i meet it'll be strictly about business.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 20, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, atleast you have your dignity. Crackheads are cool, Nod are aiight...Thanks for the input. i'll have to put that into consideration, I havn't even looked in norcal yet. Just in OC, and LA. But my Lady doesnt want to do LA. I aint tryna live in the middle of nowhere, but im not tryna be in a overpopulated city either.


dude im so anti i tweeker bro even due i fuck with shard a lil.... they all scared of me to my face butwhen i cant readily just grab em and smash em they all have tried to fuck me outta money and merch with sob stories and scams and shit


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 20, 2012)

Should have moved to Mich brother...it is like Shangrila up here and when I get homesick I drive 2 hours back to Chicago...best of both worlds...land/houses cheap as hell and the people are chill and mind their own business...tweekers here too but I have no contact with any junkies, no reason too.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 20, 2012)

poplars said:


> the shit is no good man. I've seen people use that shit their whole lives and it takes them to the grave harder than alcohol does... that shit is a fuckin beast that takes you by the balls and the hair you don't have. don't fuck around with it I fully support you moving back but remember meth is everywhere.



ive seen what 2 decades of useing speed do... and there are alot of people right wee im at been doing it 20 or more year... there all kinds of tweekers fron youg and old.. all lost has fuck and out there bad.. if i onlyhadfthe bullits thumpers ad an power id erk them all... but shit i got a train to catch.. :]


----------



## theexpress (Oct 20, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Should have moved to Mich brother...it is like Shangrila up here and when I get homesick I drive 2 hours back to Chicago...best of both worlds...land/houses cheap as hell and the people are chill and mind their own business...tweekers here too but I have no contact with any junkies, no reason too.


i know... and i am.... right after the new year.... fuck tweekers in ichigan too???? mother fucker i might have to stay in chicago withall the crackheads and dopefeinds or like my man trubs callem "da nods" hahaha.. theyaint so bad compared to the tweekes .. shit the dopers and rock smokers been putting shoes on my feet and food in my stomache from years.. lol


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 20, 2012)

The tweekers here keep to themselves for the most part in my 5 months here from what I can tell...could be different in other parts of michigan ....Way better livin than Chicago ...so much more relaxing and laid back....no traffic, you can get 40 miles in like 40 minutes- no cameras and cops everywhere like Chicago...clean air...wild life...should have my card today or monday....the negatives are no jobs....


----------



## theexpress (Oct 20, 2012)

[email protected] he said the crack heads are cool cuzz u can get them to dance and do all kinds of stupid shit.. shit they will do anything for one dollar... then you get them going dancing!! hahaha omfg!! those clucks swear like they dancing raw has hell or something.. when in reality they all clucked out making a motha fucka fool outta themselves... lol they will go on like this for hours... if your ever missing an antenna off anything... you can bet sure then shit a crackhead took it... they still and try to sell stupid cheap shit noone wants.. a tweeker will try to break you off for all you got.. and da nods... they aint on shit.. untill they get dope sick!!! then look out.. then u see what da nods really about.. the nods will kill you to make the feeling go away


----------



## poplars (Oct 20, 2012)

meth will make its way to chicago too, its only a matter of time. just be smart about that shit, it's poison made from industrial chemicals, it makes your brain chemistry go crazy. simple.


there are people in this county that have been using it for 40+ years, it just turns you into a shell of who you once were, and nobody in their right mind can stand being around you/


----------



## theexpress (Oct 20, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> The tweekers here keep to themselves for the most part in my 5 months here from what I can tell...could be different in other parts of michigan ....Way better livin than Chicago ...so much more relaxing and laid back....no traffic, you can get 40 miles in like 40 minutes- no cameras and cops everywhere like Chicago...clean air...wild life...should have my card today or monday....the negatives are no jobs....


ahh chicago.. no tweekrs in site like no bloods or crips.. gotta watch out for da gangs, da crackheads,da nods, and da cops... fuck those bullitprrof cameras they putting everywere!!! they bother you dog? i dont give a fuck about them.. there not stopping me from doing nothing.. lol people still get killed in view of them.. and dope is still sold.. seems u da only one who give a shit about em...


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 20, 2012)

Meth is in Chi ust not prevalent outside of bikers and queers.


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 20, 2012)

I don't like my privacy invaded and feel like living in a police state...that is what Chicago has become.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 20, 2012)

i been to alot of places but i never seen any place like chicago... you will see people parked for almost a full 2 city blocks on the west side on any givin block at any givin time to buy rocks or heron.. i never seen no other shit like this anywere else in the world even!!!! but da chi should me alotta shit you gotta adapt to that you dont have to anywere else... all of thewest of chicago is like that..


----------



## theexpress (Oct 20, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> I don't like my privacy invaded and feel like living in a police state...that is what Chicago has become.


what do you mean become like it happend overnight.. its always been like this... lol...... ill take a police state over a state that has even one tweeker anyday


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 20, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> lol nah thats cheap here right now cuz theres a drought.. there's nigguhs payin 30-32
> usually when times are good you see it at 24-25


I live in the cocaine capital, much better pr down here.


----------



## poplars (Oct 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> what do you mean become like it happend overnight.. its always been like this... lol...... ill take a police state over a state that has even one tweeker anyday



every state has at least one tweaker in it lmao.....


gotta love it. man, if you wanna know what I think you should do for real.

that cash you got, you should buy some property in siskiyou county or a close by county, siskiyou county would be your best bet for growing the best oudoor weed though, and privacy and pretty good property prices.

just think about it.


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 20, 2012)

I seen open air drug markets in the Bronx that kinda reminded me of Chicago when I was there a few years back...I am sure Detroit has open air markets too on some blocks have not been to detroit yet though...soon will check it out...I can drive for 2 hours up here and see one cop and back home you can't drive 12 blocks without seeing multiple cops....pay to park everywhere..boot your damn car and ruin your day, squeeze every last cent out of everyone for everything now in crook county...I will always love Chi but got plans to move back anytime soon.


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 20, 2012)

poplars said:


> every state has at least one tweaker in it lmao.....
> 
> 
> gotta love it. man, if you wanna know what I think you should do for real.
> ...




when ya say good prices..ballpark? what does 5 acres and a house run there?


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> what do you mean become like it happend overnight.. its always been like this... lol...... ill take a police state over a state that has even one tweeker anyday




Nah man, every year there are more cops and more cameras more bullshit taxes...(while property value is dropping) .... there are more unmarked cars now than anytime in history ..and I don't mean a narc or detectives unmarked cruiser..I mean ford fusions and tauruses that look like any other fusion on the street.


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 20, 2012)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> I live in the cocaine capital, much better pr down here.




What is the capitol? Elpaso? Miami?


----------



## poplars (Oct 20, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> when ya say good prices..ballpark? what does 5 acres and a house run there?



it varies, I've seen good property for 100K with a house on it, then I've seen middle ground stuff. it's mainly the fact that if you're growing in the same valley I"m in, you wont have to use pesticides because there are no bud worms, no serious predators against the cannabis plant, practically no risk of mold, tons of sun in the summer. 

I say check the craigslist.

http://siskiyou.craigslist.org/rea/

gotta realize when looking through these that there's a lot of inherited wealth in this county, so you gotta look through the high class shit and find somethign in the middle.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> [email protected] he said the crack heads are cool cuzz u can get them to dance and do all kinds of stupid shit.. shit they will do anything for one dollar... then you get them going dancing!! hahaha omfg!! those clucks swear like they dancing raw has hell or something.. when in reality they all clucked out making a motha fucka fool outta themselves... lol they will go on like this for hours... if your ever missing an antenna off anything... you can bet sure then shit a crackhead took it... they still and try to sell stupid cheap shit noone wants.. a tweeker will try to break you off for all you got.. and da nods... they aint on shit.. untill they get dope sick!!! then look out.. then u see what da nods really about.. the nods will kill you to make the feeling go away


Thats exactly what i was thinkin when i typed it. Shyt i done bought shit from a crackhead recently. damn 16 bars of dove soap for 4 dollars.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 20, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> What is the capitol? Elpaso? Miami?


It is one of those two.I would say less mexicans but theres alot here too


----------



## theexpress (Oct 20, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> I seen open air drug markets in the Bronx that kinda reminded me of Chicago when I was there a few years back...I am sure Detroit has open air markets too on some blocks have not been to detroit yet though...soon will check it out...I can drive for 2 hours up here and see one cop and back home you can't drive 12 blocks without seeing multiple cops....pay to park everywhere..boot your damn car and ruin your day, squeeze every last cent out of everyone for everything now in crook county...I will always love Chi but got plans to move back anytime soon.


ive never seen anyplace else with niggas on the roofs with walkie talkies and hgih powerd rifles holding security for da dope tip.... all the runnerswearing na vest and packing a gun.. nwere you will find 4 diffrent gangs that are all at war who will all slang from the same block and keep the peace for the most part..


----------



## theexpress (Oct 20, 2012)

in detroit all drugs are sold from hiuses behind closedm doors. there not all in public with it under view of police cameras like fuckit if they bust us will bond out and move ablock over


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 20, 2012)

lol, you wanna talk tweakers, come to hawai'i, the ice capital. ice been around here for decades.


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 20, 2012)

I am just glad you did not convert to a lakers fan and come home with a kobe or howard jersey.


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 20, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol, you wanna talk tweakers, come to hawai'i, the ice capital. ice been around here for decades.





I thought the five foot three tough guy DOG the bounty hunter had those dangerous ice heads under control....what a huge turd that clown is eh.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 21, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> I thought the five foot three tough guy DOG the bounty hunter had those dangerous ice heads under control....what a huge turd that clown is eh.


hahaha! ya, that dude is a turd, lol


----------



## theexpress (Oct 24, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol, you wanna talk tweakers, come to hawai'i, the ice capital. ice been around here for decades.


yy

doc fucking with that batu heavy


----------



## theexpress (Oct 24, 2012)

back in da home of capone!!!!!!!! murder capitol baby were we murder fror capitol... aint no meth here but this is da land of raw heron dope... got my iot vest ready.... got my .40 cal ready. .38 ready bricks of ammo... i mean bricks.. i got bullits so old from back in the day when .40 cals cost much less then a buck a pop... they will still bust bullits dont expire... time to hit da block and get to paper chasin... GOD I LOVE CHITOWN!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 24, 2012)

and the dea is in chicago thick has fuck... huge grows busted.... drugs moving threw ohare.. all this has nothing to do with my weed farming ass...


----------



## poplars (Oct 24, 2012)

my 120µ bag is coming today, pretty stoked about that  probably gonna run some Lush trim today


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 24, 2012)

How much trim you hot from each plant or u didn't finish trimming yet? It's going to be a lot of hash this harvest im assuming?


----------



## poplars (Oct 24, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> How much trim you hot from each plant or u didn't finish trimming yet? It's going to be a lot of hash this harvest im assuming?


lotsa hash, haven't finished trimmming yet. almost done with the first lush plant and so far I have something like 3oz of supersugary trim.

lots of kief in there, here's a pic of some that I scraped into the bag, tons of kief like that in this bag of trim

http://i1258.photobucket.com/albums/ii536/poplars/file_zpse3965aca.jpg


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 24, 2012)

theexpress said:


> back in da home of capone!!!!!!!! murder capitol baby were we murder fror capitol... aint no meth here but this is da land of raw heron dope... got my iot vest ready.... got my .40 cal ready. .38 ready bricks of ammo... i mean bricks.. i got bullits so old from back in the day when .40 cals cost much less then a buck a pop... they will still bust bullits dont expire... time to hit da block and get to paper chasin... GOD I LOVE CHITOWN!!!!


my nigga! good to see you back home. was wondering what you was up to these past few days. hit dat block and chase dat paper son!


----------



## poplars (Oct 24, 2012)

bout to do the first run of Lush trim , very stoked. got the 120 µ bag so now I have a 4 bag setup, next bag I"ll buy will be the 160 to clean up stuff even more, but I'm pretty happy with the 120 it should clean up the 73 micron a GREAT deal.

will post pics.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 24, 2012)

Awesome, having never have smoked proper hash i wish that could be me right now.


----------



## poplars (Oct 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Awesome, having never have smoked proper hash i wish that could be me right now.



shiit son I'm surprised with how much herb you grow indoors you haven't invested in a lil 1 gal bubble bag set????


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 24, 2012)

Not yet. always done ISO.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 24, 2012)

How do you think ypr yield added up. Who had the most or least ? did your mom do widow this year


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 24, 2012)

The bags are kind of a pain in the ass...if you are talking ice cube trays making cubes around the clock..but I hear dry ice is the way to go with the bags


----------



## poplars (Oct 24, 2012)

so here's the first run of Lush trim
from left to right , 120µ, 73µ, 25µ 

73µ closeup, obviously the bubble, highest quality I've got so far, maybe if I added a 160 micron bag I'd clean it up more? or maybe a 90µ? either way this is pretty damn pure, probably about 99% trichs haha.


----------



## poplars (Oct 24, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> The bags are kind of a pain in the ass...if you are talking ice cube trays making cubes around the clock..but I hear dry ice is the way to go with the bags


dry ice wont yeild this sort of quality.


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 24, 2012)

The tane is the way to go for quality but are you saying Iso>dry ice? hard to believe


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 24, 2012)

all i wanna know is who sending mine?


----------



## poplars (Oct 24, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> The tane is the way to go for quality but are you saying Iso>dry ice? hard to believe



have a hard time agreeing with that when I see quality like this from ice water hash


I believe the highest grade ice wax is as high grade as you can get, no chemicals involved in this extraction, clean water, organic cannabis, doesn't get any cleaner IMO.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Not yet. always done ISO.


11
ewww thats just nasty nigga iso


----------



## theexpress (Oct 24, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> my nigga! good to see you back home. was wondering what you was up to these past few days. hit dat block and chase dat paper son!


i gotta me something for ju meng... tu quieres mota guey?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 24, 2012)

yo i swear i saw subcool on the train but it was just some other tweeker lol.. ima be flying to and from socal alot in the near future....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 24, 2012)

Lol, tryna put the chi on?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, tryna put the chi on?


yalll ready know....


----------



## theexpress (Oct 24, 2012)

this shit look like raw south east asain dope... fuck ima throw it in a coffee grinder and drop a few dormins in that bitch and foil it up into jabs... damn nigga.. i want some lush to grow in michigan.. how she smell? loud?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 24, 2012)

pops u want a job for me has my full time hash maker? i got a spare bedroom in michigan for ya...


----------



## poplars (Oct 24, 2012)

theexpress said:


> this shit look like raw south east asain dope... fuck ima throw it in a coffee grinder and drop a few dormins in that bitch and foil it up into jabs... damn nigga.. i want some lush to grow in michigan.. how she smell? loud?


medium on the smell, not loud like sk.






theexpress said:


> pops u want a job for me has my full time hash maker? i got a spare bedroom in michigan for ya...


haha thanks for the compliment but I love nor -cal too much haha.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 24, 2012)

poplars said:


> medium on the smell, not loud like sk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will get u a ticket... plane or train...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 24, 2012)

ima be on here alot more.. getting post count up lol


----------



## poplars (Oct 24, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ima be on here alot more.. getting post count up lol


haha good you were off long enough for me to beat you in post count! something wrong with that!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 25, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i gotta me something for ju meng... tu quieres mota guey?


only word I recognize outta that phrase is mota.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 25, 2012)

sittin on a quarter p of hay// thangs just feeling good today// http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Fg2NRCB9Sc&feature=related


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 25, 2012)

some very hansome product


----------



## theexpress (Oct 25, 2012)

this my shit.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAxgYdJFbDM memphis plugged with da ci


----------



## theexpress (Oct 25, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> only word I recognize outta that phrase is mota.


thats needed to know jo

my nigggggaaaaaaaaaaaaa thats all


----------



## theexpress (Oct 25, 2012)

eeeeeeeeeeeee what yal know about this.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9H6UrM0TO8o&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Oct 25, 2012)

hardest track segal ever laid... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Svq4zSiN4dc


----------



## poplars (Oct 25, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> some very hansome product



thank you very much, dried and semi-cured pictures coming up later today!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 25, 2012)

one of my propagations one of da granparents of T's lush

its a very high B+ was origanaly one of my odd to Elite Genetic 2 serrious propagations -i must say 

it should do the job but wont knock yo dick in da dirt 


hope you like it an it is all you wanted it to be 
you got a lot of fruits of your labor to enjoy 
if you nedd help juss holla LO fkn L


*I *


----------



## poplars (Oct 25, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> one of my propagations one of da granparents of T's lush
> 
> its a very high B+ was origanaly one of my odd to Elite Genetic 2 serrious propagations -i must say
> 
> ...



took a dab of it this morning and it is quite nice. perfect for a daytime weed for me, something that'll calm me down but not knock me out or drain me for the rest of my day. gotta love that.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 25, 2012)

yeah good for when you got shit to do wnt put you to sleep 

all got there time an place my last grow was all sativas red dragon, acapulco gold,sup lemon haze, an destroyer 
this gro leanen more indicas started wit 3 grandad purple 2 bubba 1 kosher kush 

droped the tray got all mixed up but i retrieved them one since never germed two havin a raogh go yet 3 doin fine 
even though i dont know who they are 


stay up 



I an I


----------



## theexpress (Oct 25, 2012)

get high and watch this flic.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HLUlNgeGDs&feature=related


----------



## poplars (Oct 25, 2012)

25% cured before scrape

after scrape 


yum yum blows up on the nail, shits pretty killer.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 25, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLmZnEBu4qY&feature=related


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 26, 2012)

theexpress said:


> hardest track segal ever laid... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Svq4zSiN4dc


You don't know bout my boy beans. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG8hAR-YVX4


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 26, 2012)

You got me on my music tip early in the a.m. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyDtOL4x2zw&feature=related pt2 is my shit. sparks killed the first verse on the 1st one. can't really feel that shit unless u been through.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 26, 2012)

haha memories http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbuCYRLpfl4&playnext=1&list=PL393823E3B3CA0FAA&feature=results_video


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 26, 2012)

i used to fuck wit cam around that time too. hated dipset though.
[video=youtube;UBdoOaHEfbI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBdoOaHEfbI[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Oct 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHNihXzwBQ4


----------



## poplars (Oct 26, 2012)

pocket cured final yeild 73


----------



## theexpress (Oct 26, 2012)

cheaaaaaa http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaAfftQFCgE


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2012)

dMN nigga i just smoked a 8 gram joint to da face... it took 4 whole job 1.5 rolling papers, and the sticky part of another 2 papers to even make this possible... needless to saty im fucked up no lie dog!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2012)

anybody want da roach? its like 1.3 gz lol


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2012)

you making hash or toppings for ice cream p-dub??? mmm caramel...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2012)

i donno about matt rize and sr. verde... pops=new bubble hash king... he got that shit sewed up.... they can still be hash oil kings {untill i pick up my extractor and a peace of coathanger to whip up wax} but pops got the bubble hashish down to a science.. ima let yall in a lil secreat of da trade.. i can make some damn fine concentratesmyself.. if you can find it use sonic ice.. stays colder waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay longer then reg ice... and use reverse osmosis water with low to zero ppm of anything... also if your real dank use actual nugget instead of trim... yields will be atleast double, and trichome heads will be bigger


----------



## poplars (Oct 27, 2012)

haha damn never thought about it like that, mmmmmmm

ordered a 160 micron bag, and a 90 micron bag, gonna be making even danker hash up in this


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNSxt9xsF0Y&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLxDanJ4h3E&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2012)

even though i just took down a 25 lbow harvest i cant stand not growing!!!! need to get indoor setup going asap!!!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

cooked some butter tonight... 14 grams per stick got pix bare wit me


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

waiting on butter to soilidy.. had to strain it again.. hate aking butter from anything but kief, bubble hash, bho.. too fucking messy


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

my new peace...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

first ingrediant... big bag of nugg


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

to give idea...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

then we peel back and pull out some of that young ya dig...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

use nutri bullitr to grind


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

some poor trimmed an vac sealed bricked but still very potent lemon kush grinded up


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

land o lakes unsalted sweet butter


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

bang butter


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

docs big titty sister i been fuckin


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

i love docs sister... she swallows..


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

close ur eyes doc.. u dont need to see her like diss brah..


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

and yes im fucking ditty's wifes sister too..


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

butter baby


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

str8 butter


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

lol ommy belly from having a kid but i think its cute..


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

nighht..............


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

the thick ass yellowbone broad on this vid was my media arts teacher at hillside academy... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0wDoD88NJo


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

chooo chooooooo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iY7Wo06AIq4


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

now if u cant j down with this then u deserve a bitch slap !!!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5iwRs9FpWA&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1xvQ7AQq18&feature=related


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 28, 2012)

Slap me then ! [video=youtube;3vom--NyO5M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vom--NyO5M[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;MJ7WDF3X-U8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJ7WDF3X-U8&feature=related[/video]

Bout to roll up a blunt of sk.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> [video=youtube;MJ7WDF3X-U8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJ7WDF3X-U8&feature=related[/video]
> 
> Bout to roll up a blunt of sk.


what u think of da diesel pheno?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 28, 2012)

my shit!!!!!!!!
[video=youtube;wT6lV5snKZ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wT6lV5snKZ4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

this da cutt joe!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaFQeyRCPrU


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 28, 2012)

Well chi, it's definitely a sit down type of smoke, very frosty i cant get a smell out of it. It is definitely stony weed it is top shelf for sure.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 28, 2012)

i kno u aint fuckin wit this, i used to fuck wit cool breeze.
[video=youtube;AOBL9cj-G74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOBL9cj-G74&feature=related[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Well chi, it's definitely a sit down type of smoke, very frosty i cant get a smell out of it. It is definitely stony weed it is top shelf for sure.


lol the diesel pheno is like 75% indica.... you like it huh???? it aint SHIT TO DA BUBBA PHENO..... u better pop 6 more sk beans outta what pops gave u to be sure you get the proper pheo...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 28, 2012)

I will .... i got 3 seedlings up now.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1ntbIksNh8


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I will .... i got 3 seedlings up now.



im just saying if u dont get that pheno u missing out... thats the one keeper pheno... the diesel is just a byproduct to me...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

u might not know about diss... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veflCk2rHfA


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 28, 2012)

Yea i done heard a lot of busta twista and a buncha fast rappers gettin it together lately.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 28, 2012)

My lil nigga go hard, ut he cant rap.

[video=youtube;QFEhJfUcD1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFEhJfUcD1Q[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

bout to meet this nigga tuesday.. ima try blow some bubba with this nigga... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWgr_p0ykwo


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 28, 2012)

heard a song wit him and them fast rappin niggas too. i like MGK tho.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

this lil cat will eat up eminem http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKdJicpVxoY&feature=relmfu


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 28, 2012)

i agree, only because eminem only talk about crazy shit. no substance. i like yelawolf too tho.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64AykADwYl4&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i agree, only because eminem only talk about crazy shit. no substance. i like yelawolf too tho.


yela got a few cutts.... i like da dirty dozen.. what happend to them studz?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 28, 2012)

aye my sk got a buncha bastard seeds i forgot to tell you.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9s1JeYpUUVQ


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 28, 2012)

*

Sour Kush||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| x |||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 60's Kush|||||||||||||||


Pre 98 Bubba Kush||||| x|||||Rez's Sour Diesel IBL||||||||||||||||||Corleone Kush||||||||||||||||||||||||x|||||||||||||||||Lush f3|||||||||||||||||||||||

|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| ||||||||||||||Pre 98 Bubba Kush x SFV OG Kush F4||||||||||||||||OG Kush x Lemon Chem

|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| ||||||||||||||||||||||||||OG Kush(sfv cut) x Afghani #1|||||||||||||||| Lemon Larry OG x Chem D

|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| |||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| ||||||||||||||||||||| Larry OG kush x Sour Diesel IBL f1







*


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> aye my sk got a buncha bastard seeds i forgot to tell you.


what pollinated her?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 28, 2012)

lol, i had d12 album back in the day. like 8th grade i think.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 28, 2012)

Look up check the genetics.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

lush?.....


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ov0ncfiPsMg


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeEyo_baW1U


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 28, 2012)

No, Corleon Kush x Lush. Sixties or 60's Kush is what i call it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 28, 2012)

Noooooooooooo, i can't do canibus. i see your music type though. i can fuck wit it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 28, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> *
> 
> Sour Kush||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| x |||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 60's Kush|||||||||||||||
> 
> ...


Sounds like a nice accident


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Sounds like a nice accident


yeah ima need to rub some of em


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

so far for michigan i got sourkush f5's pre 98 bubba x tahoe og... pre 98 bubba x master kush..... strawberry diesel STRAWBERRY KUSH X E.C.S.D.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

Tryna pick up some king louie og and girlscout cookies


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 28, 2012)

Lol, WBW it was an accident. I left the male in too long. It pollinated all the wrong shit. SK, DOG, 60's Kush(wrong pheno) , Nayborhood Kush got pollinated. But the most seeds are in dog and sk as they were the oldest and biggest. the rest were just starting. i have the pollen for 60's kush f2. but i guess i'll see what this male was made of.


----------



## poplars (Oct 28, 2012)

theexpress said:


> so far for michigan i got sourkush f5's pre 98 bubba x tahoe og... pre 98 bubba x master kush..... strawberry diesel STRAWBERRY KUSH X E.C.S.D.



yum yum I love that pre98 x tahoe , havnet smoked it yet but I already know it's gonna be killer. master kush huh? the original dankness?

strawberry yum yum


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, WBW it was an accident. I left the male in too long. It pollinated all the wrong shit. SK, DOG, 60's Kush(wrong pheno) , Nayborhood Kush got pollinated. But the most seeds are in dog and sk as they were the oldest and biggest. the rest were just starting.


tha new sk cross will have some hybrid vigor... should veg faster.... and be heavily sk dom since the sk was a mom and its inbred soo thick


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

poplars said:


> yum yum I love that pre98 x tahoe , havnet smoked it yet but I already know it's gonna be killer. master kush huh? the original dankness?
> 
> strawberry yum yum


the strawberry diesel was fucking sick.... 50/50 hybrid


----------



## poplars (Oct 28, 2012)

the only way I'd cross sk into anything was if I found a strain just as stoney as sk.

to this day the only strain I've ran into that kicked my ass as hard as sk was outdoor grown humboldt Hindu Kush..... keep en eye out for that strain.

still gotta try the tahoe og, pre98 bubba cross, and others, but we'll see   


*prepares a dab of Lush wax*


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 28, 2012)

theexpress said:


> Tryna pick up some king louie og and girlscout cookies


i was reading about GSC, and a strawberry diesel has been on my list for a while. but ot by that make up. whats in strawberry Kush.


----------



## poplars (Oct 28, 2012)

theexpress said:


> the strawberry diesel was fucking sick.... 50/50 hybrid




nice if it has the kick whilst still being hybrid I'd be down to run it!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 28, 2012)

i can guarantee SK dom at first. 60's was just an f1. And i'm expecting a lift in vigor, and yield.

And pops If i was going to purposely cross SK, i doubt i would use something just as stoney. The point in me crossing it would be to diversify the smoke by crossing it with something that i like equally as much or more but with different effects, and then to the best of my ability find the best representative of those two two find some unique. but as you know, theres more than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i was reading about GSC, and a strawberry diesel has been on my list for a while. but ot by that make up. whats in strawberry Kush.


strawberry cough x some kind of kush..... x e.c.s.d. let me see how many i got on deck cuzz i need some and doc getting some... i think there s1's should all be fefe http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjNtWoHKqyo&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

poplars said:


> nice if it has the kick whilst still being hybrid I'd be down to run it!


it had a very strawberry tarness to it in the bag.. then when u broke it up that diesel hit ya in your nose... smooth smoke thats potent... long lasting high..


----------



## poplars (Oct 28, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i can guarantee SK dom at first. 60's was just an f1. And i'm expecting a lift in vigor, and yield.
> 
> And pops If i was going to purposely cross SK, i doubt i would use something just as stoney. The point in me crossing it would be to diversify the smoke by crossing it with something that i like equally as much or more but with different effects, and then to the best of my ability find the best representative of those two two find some unique. but as you know, theres more than one way to skin a cat.



yeah I tend to like to find the strongest of a particular category then work from there. though with how much I'm into hash making at this point I'll probably be considering strains due to their hash making potential just as much as anything else. 


over all I'm looking for the highs that 'stand out' not necessarily the strongest (unless we're talking about sedating indicas) but just highs that you'll remember when you think back ya know.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 28, 2012)

theexpress said:


> strawberry cough x some kind of kush..... x e.c.s.d. let me see how many i got on deck cuzz i need some and doc getting some... i think there s1's should all be fefe http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjNtWoHKqyo&feature=related


Now i can ride to that shit. but thats just a certain type of chi-town music i can fuck wit tho. It has that laid back southern feeling to it.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlonJfmRfOk kinda reminds me of them, completely different style of course. but same vibe.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 28, 2012)

Chi-town i'd like to apologize on behalf of my team for what they are doing to your QB.


----------



## poplars (Oct 28, 2012)

trimmin the first bubba pheno today, doesn't seem like the stoniest pheno of bubba but I need to test it again (gonna do that now.) the smells are TOTALLY bubba...straight up piney sour funk...mmm

realized why sk is easier to trim than Lush, the scizzor hash is more oily, thus allowing you to trim despite hash accumulation !


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Chi-town i'd like to apologize on behalf of my team for what they are doing to your QB.


its cool nigga we won!!!!! my 6-1 chicago bears.. monsters of da midway folkks!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

poplars said:


> trimmin the first bubba pheno today, doesn't seem like the stoniest pheno of bubba but I need to test it again (gonna do that now.) the smells are TOTALLY bubba...straight up piney sour funk...mmm
> 
> realized why sk is easier to trim than Lush, the scizzor hash is more oily, thus allowing you to trim despite hash accumulation !


lol ive noticed that to.. but ive gone to far without scrapping fiskars that they glued shut... had to waste that lil bit of hash by putting fiskars directly in 91% iso.... even her scissor hash is full melt!!! i want the lush doe... from what ive seen and read she reminds me of a slightly more indica tahoe og....


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

all my east cast potheads stay safe during the hurricane... da chi is with you!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

theexpress said:


> its cool nigga we won!!!!! my 6-1 chicago bears.. monsters of da midway folkks!!!!!!!


dont feel special everyone been smashing j cutler... our offensive line cant protect him.. nigga got fend for his own


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

how u hangin on there T? it getting ugly out my g?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 28, 2012)

Shit nothin but wind here. no rain in the forecast. i'm more concerned bout my fam in atlantic city, they supposed to get hit hard.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

just protect da grow hommie.. protect da grow!!!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yu4uiEl3hW8&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

lmmfao.... u know whats fucked up?.... im looking at my avatar and thinking damn i look alot like that baby right now... my left eye all fucked up looking lazy cuzz i had a lil eye infection


----------



## poplars (Oct 28, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lmmfao.... u know whats fucked up?.... im looking at my avatar and thinking damn i look alot like that baby right now... my left eye all fucked up looking lazy cuzz i had a lil eye infection


lmao that's funny but t hat sucks at the same time ahaha.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 28, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lmmfao.... u know whats fucked up?.... im looking at my avatar and thinking damn i look alot like that baby right now... my left eye all fucked up looking lazy cuzz i had a lil eye infection


Used tea bag on the eye bro supposed to help as much as meds.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lmmfao.... u know whats fucked up?.... im looking at my avatar and thinking damn i look alot like that baby right now... my left eye all fucked up looking lazy cuzz i had a lil eye infection





bassman999 said:


> Used tea bag on the eye bro supposed to help as much as meds.


ya chitown, go tell one of your buddies to teabag your left eye If I was by you, I'd do the honors of giving you a teabag personally


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 29, 2012)

Haha good one Doc.


----------



## poplars (Oct 29, 2012)

lmao


we need more sk pics up in this bitch.... I'll do something about that later today.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 29, 2012)

lmaoooooo!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 29, 2012)

yea, same here.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 29, 2012)

imma take some of what im rollin up. and the SK cross beans. maybe a flower pic too.


----------



## poplars (Oct 29, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> imma take some of what im rollin up. and the SK cross beans. maybe a flower pic too.



cool man make sure you label!!!!!! lmao


----------



## poplars (Oct 29, 2012)

mmm I think I have a new favorite strain, blackberry kush. shit has HUGE trichomes too look at this bud


that is blackberry kush clone x sad S1, F1. the blackberry pheno, it is dank as fuck, actually kicks my ass. pretty stoney stare into space knock you on your ass kinda weed. I have 4-5 seeds left, I'll make more next year 

now this is the 'bubba 1' pheno of sour kush, I'm not sure if it's a bubba dom now that I've smoked it a few times, it seems to have more of a diesel high, and looking at the crystal structure in the plant matter it definitely looks like one of the diesel hybrid phenos. I'll wait for chitown to chime in, the hairs are much ligher faint orange color. 

smells like true diesel fresh pine smell.



and a pile of em


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey poplars, BBK is one of my favorite strains.
The pheno I hd wasnt a great producer at all, but was soile crystal, the frostiest strain I have grown so far.

BTW those buds look dank!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

poplars said:


> mmm I think I have a new favorite strain, blackberry kush. shit has HUGE trichomes too look at this bud
> 
> 
> that is blackberry kush clone x sad S1, F1. the blackberry pheno, it is dank as fuck, actually kicks my ass. pretty stoney stare into space knock you on your ass kinda weed. I have 4-5 seeds left, I'll make more next year
> ...


i been trying to tell ya about the blackberry kush for 2 years homie.... og x blueberry...







this id cross to sk in a heartbeat!!!
yeah let me get a cloe of this and watch some high end top shel strains be made...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

diesel pheno.... lighter colored hairs give her away...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

pure and true... blackberry kush indoor.. from nba disp. in anaheim


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

lol aint it funny how the most sativa pheno of my sk is still 70% indica.. lol this diesel hommie... looks like str8 indoor nugg


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

mattte fact it looks kiefier and lighter the the curred blackberry above it... it will darken once the chloraphll leaves....


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 29, 2012)

They both look like FIRE man!

 Some random websites Claims to BBK genetics

*Strain Name:* Blackberry Kush
*Genetics:* Unknown: Possibly Blackberry x Bubba Kush (Blackberry = the black x Afghani Landrace) (The Black = Afghani Landrace x Nepalese Landrace/Hawaiian. I have also heard people say it is D J Short&#8217;s Blueberry x Bubba Kush???



Afghani Mother x DJ Shorts Blue Berry

Afghani x Blackberry

Blackberry Kush is a hybrid between Kush, and Blackberry

Who knows the real genetics lol.
All I know is the one I had I liked.


----------



## poplars (Oct 29, 2012)

thanks bro I had a feeling it was a diesel pheno, I will promptly label it such .

so I have 2 more sk plants that are possible straight bubba,

sk bubba 2


sk bubba 3




your thoughts on those buds chitown? I'm thinking they're both bubba dom.

especially bubba3.



as far as blackberry is concerned, I"m defiitely gonna grow this next year, this bud was from my buddy down the road, he grows more commercial but the quality still shows. this strain in my hands would be straight up dank if I run into the right pheno.


----------



## poplars (Oct 29, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> They both look like FIRE man!



thanks man I pride myself in growin tha fire  the blackberry was grown by my buddy who is a commercial outdoor grower, all organic though humboldt style. (we're not in humboldt.)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

number 3 bubba is most bubba pops///


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

the light yellowish cheesey color hairs are a dead giveaway to the diesel pheno


----------



## poplars (Oct 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> number 3 bubba is most bubba pops///



that's what I thought, I **'ed that pheno from the beginning because it looked the most like the 'green bubba' killer pheno.

I think number 2 is a runner up though, it has almost all the characteristics of a good bubba pheno except the shortness.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

also the purpleishleaf stems and were the leafletts meet the stem.. i beleave thats called a septill? or some shit..


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

some super frosty nugg... u can still get 25 a g all day for this in ur state.... its shitting on the brick and canadian beaster i know yall get..


----------



## poplars (Oct 29, 2012)

what do ya think of that number 2 bubba chitown??? still mostly bubba? or not sure?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

poplars said:


> what do ya think of that number 2 bubba chitown??? still mostly bubba? or not sure?


id call it bubba.. hairs look lil lighter but buds looking hella bubba


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> They both look like FIRE man!
> 
> *Strain Name:* Blackberry Kush
> *Genetics:* Unknown: Possibly Blackberry x Bubba Kush (Blackberry = the black x Afghani Landrace) (The Black = Afghani Landrace x Nepalese Landrace/Hawaiian. I have also heard people say it is D J Shorts Blueberry x Bubba Kush???
> ...


the strain i know to becalled has no bubba its all og... then u smell da berry when u break it up


----------



## poplars (Oct 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> id call it bubba.. hairs look lil lighter but buds looking hella bubba



right on my same thoughts exactly.


that diesel pheno is a sneaky bitch huh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poplars (Oct 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> the strain i know to becalled has no bubba its all og... then u smell da berry when u break it up



yep the cut I crossed with Sad S1 looked EXACTLY like the bud you showed in that pic from teh dispensary indoors.

smell slike straight up blackberries, I was amazed.

and this year my buddy grew the crosses, many of them were definitely blackberry dominant, the sad S1 only showed up in 1 out of 5 female seedlings. 

come next year this great strain will be semi-stable seed form!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

poplars said:


> right on my same thoughts exactly.
> 
> 
> that diesel pheno is a sneaky bitch huh!!!!!!!!!


she wants to be noticed too :] ive grown hundreds of sk plants she aint fooling me... lol


----------



## poplars (Oct 29, 2012)

straight up connoisseurship in this thread!!!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

show me a truer purer indica then the bubba pheno sk... she stretches only 25% during flower switch if that... rock hard nuggs from top to bottom..... she is soo much nodes ontop of odes kkday was complaining he couldnt even clone her she soo stacked.. and now cuzz pops did the last breeding were he lives she can be harvested a full week earlier... she is now a 7 week strain and no potency was lost from this...


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 29, 2012)

A good 7 weeker is really hard to find!!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> A good 7 weeker is really hard to find!!


shit show me a better 16 week strain then da sk


----------



## poplars (Oct 29, 2012)

gotta take into account that it might flower a week earlier in my area because it detects the colder nights and the change in the season in my area.. but if this translates into the indoors I'm very happy for you guys! let me know how it goes


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

the moon was too close to earth for a time this year.. it triggers flowering for me a month earlier.. if i woulda had a month more of veg went from 25 lbows to 35 ebows.. easy prolly more... much more... 30 days of veg on a huge ass plant with a huge complex root structure outdoors at 5k elevation is a long time. esp in cali were i swear the sun is 4 times back home


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> shit show me a better 16 week strain then da sk


Shit if a strain is 16 weeks I would never grow her again no matter how bomb.

So she is Bubba dom on the best pheno, but better than both her parents?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> the moon was too close to earth for a time this year.. it triggers flowering for me a month earlier.. if i woulda had a month more of veg went from 25 lbows to 35 ebows.. easy prolly more... much more... 30 days of veg on a huge ass plant with a huge complex root structure outdoors at 5k elevation is a long time. esp in cali were i swear the sun is 4 times back home


The moon is lighting up my backyard to the fullest.
It is ruining any chance of my late outdoor doing well.
they have like almost no hairs on them.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Shit if a strain too 16 weeks I would never grow her again no matter how bomb.
> 
> So she is Bubba dom on the best pheno, but better than both her parents?


waaaaaay better then both her arents.. im smoking some pure pre 98 bubba right now that isnt half has kiefy has da sk... any pheno of sk... this bubba is still my fav. indica hands down


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> waaaaaay better then both her arents.. im smoking some pure pre 98 bubba right now that isnt half has kiefy has da sk... any pheno of sk... this bubba is still my fav. indica hands down


Never grew pre-98 just reg bubba.
What is the difference if any?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Never grew pre-98 just reg bubba.
> What is the difference if any?


wtf is reg bubba there is only one true pre 98 bubba kush... there might be a remake of her.... but unlike da 1000 ogs there only one bubba!!!!!! and i love her


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> wtf is reg bubba there is only one true pre 98 bubba kush... there might be a remake of her.... but unlike da 1000 ogs there only one bubba!!!!!! and i love her


Idk, used to get clones of "Bubba Kush" and grow it.

then go to the disp and they have pre-98 Bubba and ppl tell me it is better than the reg Bubba, like Kens cut is better than reg GDP.

I have even seen Bubba and pre 98 Bubba clones side by side at the dispensary b4.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> show me a truer purer indica then the bubba pheno sk... she stretches only 25% during flower switch if that... rock hard nuggs from top to bottom..... she is soo much nodes ontop of odes kkday was complaining he couldnt even clone her she soo stacked.. and now cuzz pops did the last breeding were he lives she can be harvested a full week earlier... she is now a 7 week strain and no potency was lost from this...


i had the same problem cloning that bitch. u gotta veg em big because if you growin multiple strains she aint gon keep up. She don't stretch and has a better yield than i thought.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

i got 9 beans of strawberry diesel... im keeping 3... doc getting 2... there 4 more... pops u want two? then whyte and trubz.... yall can get 2... i got one bean i found in 10 pounds of bubba... real pre 98 bubba...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i had the same problem cloning that bitch. u gotta veg em big because if you growin multiple strains she aint gon keep up. She don't stretch and has a better yield than i thought.


the diesel pheno stretches some.. and yields lil better..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i got 9 beans of strawberry diesel... im keeping 3... doc getting 2... there 4 more... pops u want two? then whyte and trubz.... yall can get 2... i got one bean i found in 10 pounds of bubba... real pre 98 bubba...


make sure you label them beans. is the strawberry diesel fem beans?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 29, 2012)

there is only supposed to be 1 pre98 bubba. All the others are remakes, or bubblegum Kush's


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> the diesel pheno stretches some.. and yields lil better..


haha, some....exactly:d granted tey have to stretch some, thats about all. i put it in at 11" it flowered @ 18" . about 24" now but its just bud on a bush.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> make sure you label them beans. is the strawberry diesel fem beans?



ok the mobil disp dude grew the straw d. indoors.. he fucked up and stressed it... it polliated itself... i got 9 beans from what i bought off him.. didnt even wanna grow da strain cuzz the batch i got beans from was dispicable... but he came by with another much better indoor run of her.. i got da picture of what it supposed to be... so i grew her outside one bean got a fefe.. and i grew her better then the mobil disp. dude ben ever grew her or ever will.. se veg and flower fast and yields big.. not like the bluedream but 3 times more th any kush.. she hella dank to


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 29, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> there is only supposed to be 1 pre98 bubba. All the others are remakes, or bubblegum Kush's


Maybe thats what I have?
My clone came from Oakstredam.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> haha, some....exactly:d granted tey have to stretch some, thats about all. i put it in at 11" it flowered @ 18" . about 24" now but its just bud on a bush.


thats how i like my bitches.. short... thick.. and stacked


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

the strawberry diesel left me with an ear to ear smile everytime


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

that circ. 08 bluedream is a moth fucker doe... i yielded like 5 ounces of bud off a 21 inch plant that was sharring a shallow dug hole with a straw. diesel plant... i didnt even top her cuzz i couldnt, and i started her super late... these nuggs were 80% sativa and has hard has any bubba kush nugg... it looked so neon indigo green you would never never never beleave it was outdoor.. never!!!! iwas getting 60 an 1/8th for it in orange county from dudes who cop off the dispenseries... top shelf.. i cant even get my kushes that lime green indoors!!! and this is the origenal bluedream...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

i could pull 5-6 pounds a plant off the bluedream outside easy..... real easy.... start veg in jan indoors throw outside at 6 feet and bushy mid may.. bam come oct.... weight!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 29, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Maybe thats what I have?
> My clone came from Oakstredam.


Maybe they had the greenhouse bubba which was supposed to be real nice.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

im still high from last nights edibles.... lol


----------



## poplars (Oct 29, 2012)

I think I'm good, 2 seeds isn't enough to do much with really I'd rather more seeds go to someone else so they can actually make a meaningful re-pollination.


----------



## poplars (Oct 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> that circ. 08 bluedream is a moth fucker doe... i yielded like 5 ounces of bud off a 21 inch plant that was sharring a shallow dug hole with a straw. diesel plant... i didnt even top her cuzz i couldnt, and i started her super late... these nuggs were 80% sativa and has hard has any bubba kush nugg... it looked so neon indigo green you would never never never beleave it was outdoor.. never!!!! iwas getting 60 an 1/8th for it in orange county from dudes who cop off the dispenseries... top shelf.. i cant even get my kushes that lime green indoors!!! and this is the origenal bluedream...


sheeiiit I bet I could get those fools to pay that much for some of my buds haha. they look just as good as any indoor buds I've ever seen.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 29, 2012)

trimming the indoor grow today, yumboldt x arcata trainwreck. the staple strain kkday and I been growing the past few years. I'll get some pics up later.


----------



## poplars (Oct 29, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> trimming the indoor grow today, yumboldt x arcata trainwreck. the staple strain kkday and I been growing the past few years. I'll get some pics up later.


that sounds like a dank ass strain, right on!

a staple huh, how does it compare to sk? or is this your first time trying it?


----------



## Sencha (Oct 29, 2012)

I've got 3 RP SK, 6 weeks in. Love it. One is much shorter then the others but they all have those cheese colored hairs. Can't wait.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

Sencha said:


> I've got 3 RP SK, 6 weeks in. Love it. One is much shorter then the others but they all have those cheese colored hairs. Can't wait.


not the same at all

its not the same... i tried the fake sk.....


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

only thing thats the same was the sour d.. and thats were the light colored hairs come from fyi


----------



## Sencha (Oct 29, 2012)

The RP looks good to me. Smells good too. 

I didn't read too far back. What beans where you talking about?


----------



## poplars (Oct 29, 2012)

Sencha said:


> The RP looks good to me. Smells good too.
> 
> I didn't read too far back. What beans where you talking about?



chitowns sour kush, made by theexpress , its an F5 hybrid between pre98 bubba kush and east coast sour diesel IBL. very meticulously crossed into the amazing strain it is today. if I'm correct only 7 or 8 people on earth have this strain right now.


----------



## Sencha (Oct 29, 2012)

Well shit, I can be in Chitown in about 3 hours. lol

I like the RP SK, it's been the best I've grown in the past 2 years. Guess I need to up my game?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

Sencha said:


> Well shit, I can be in Chitown in about 3 hours. lol
> 
> I like the RP SK, it's been the best I've grown in the past 2 years. Guess I need to up my game?



theres is an og x sour d..... its ok.. it has a weird ass lemon pledge slightly acidic chemmy smell... not real kiefy more sappy/sticky...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 29, 2012)

We refer to RP sour kush as headband around here.


----------



## Sencha (Oct 29, 2012)

The beans were better a few years ago. Not sure what happened. I fell in love with it because it had such a strong diesel smell. Smelled bad, but tasted amazing. Back when they still called it headband. I never had a lemon pledge version.

The ones I have now don't smell as dank.

Any suggestions for next time? I've never ran any of the ogs. I do have a Dinafem Diesel going but it still doesn't smell like I want it too.


----------



## Sencha (Oct 29, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> We refer to RP sour kush as headband around here.


I think I figured that out. So what the fuck is headband supposed to be and how is dif then SK?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

Sencha said:


> The beans were better a few years ago. Not sure what happened. I fell in love with it because it had such a strong diesel smell. Smelled bad, but tasted amazing. Back when they still called it headband.
> 
> The ones I have now don't smell as dank.
> 
> Any suggestions for next time? I've never ran any of the ogs. I do have a Dinafem Diesel going but it still doesn't smell like I want it too.



get a clone of any of these... l.a. confidential.... king louie og..... girl scout cookies..... tahoe og kush..... chemdog.... pre 98 bubba kush.... 3 kings og...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

Sencha said:


> I think I figured that out. So what the fuck is headband supposed to be and how is dif then SK?


the real headband is sour d x master kush x og kush and is the 707 cutt and not to be fucked with.. its up there with my sourkush and shits on anything rp has


----------



## Sencha (Oct 29, 2012)

I want that sick diesel fuel smell back.

I found the 818, but not the 707.


----------



## Sencha (Oct 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> get a clone of any of these... l.a. confidential.... king louie og..... girl scout cookies..... tahoe og kush..... chemdog.... pre 98 bubba kush.... 3 kings og...


I have to start from seed. And, I forgot, I grew some BUKU. That was the best I'd ever had but it hermied every time I grew it. Seeded real bad but the tops were fire.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 29, 2012)

The 818 headband is really sour OG. you wont find 707 in seed form easily.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> the real headband is sour d x master kush x og kush and is the 707 cutt and not to be fucked with.. its up there with my sourkush and shits on anything rp has


Are you saying the 707 Hb is the better one?

I have that one in clone form right now.

I have never grown this strain b4.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

707 headband is da shit.... i dubbed it headbanga!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRzcAAYQL5s&feature=relmfu


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xlr0TEtKqvk&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izbh_gTaSsQ


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrW9FEe1lUk&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EO9I0QS-9xA&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMunKrcrPLg


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 30, 2012)

R u the guy with the autographed cassette Express?

I was reading the comments on utube.....


----------



## poplars (Oct 30, 2012)

theexpress said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMunKrcrPLg



good shit I'll rip a dab to this one


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

poplars said:


> good shit I'll rip a dab to this one


hahahahaha pops got some goon in him... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SHPS1ZQcLU


----------



## poplars (Oct 30, 2012)

theexpress said:


> hahahahaha pops got some goon in him... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SHPS1ZQcLU


lol I dig the ones that rap about the herb haha


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> R u the guy with the autographed cassette Express?
> 
> I was reading the comments on utube.....



naw....................


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

i need to sr=tart selling sk to these rappers joe.. 500 a zip... str8 bubba pheno


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

yall already know were me and pops gonna be at...... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-1ydLh7aSY


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 30, 2012)

Lol , you better put the chi on. All the new rap dudes from the chi.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol , you better put the chi on. All the new rap dudes from the chi.


i dont fuck with them new niggas like dat jo!!!!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OG02Pq0_H8


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

whitefolkks in diss biitch... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpVMNuXH28M


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NCfAG-147k&feature=relmfu


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 30, 2012)

poplars said:


> that sounds like a dank ass strain, right on!
> 
> a staple huh, how does it compare to sk? or is this your first time trying it?


been smoking it for awhile. probably the last year and a half or so. it's a bomb ass strain. super frosty and a big yielder. the only down side of it is the branches are weak so they need a lot of staking to hold it up. nice taste and smell. it's right there with the sk as far as potency and what not. it runs 8 weeks in flower indoors........ it's a clone only but I probably got some seeds of it crossed with the tahoe og. we grew out 3 tahoe og beans and they ended up being males so we pollinated one of the yumboldt x arcata trainwreck with the tahoe og male. I just put some of those seeds outdoor the other day and they are beginning to sprout. first time growing this cross. I probably got a few more of those crossed beans laying around the house. when I find them, I can send some your way if you wanna try them. should be killer beans.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoCmsAzT3xU&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LnukEDUJJo&feature=related cheaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

if u cant feel this one then fuck u real talk jo.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBk_fHBzg4U&feature=relmfu


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

insane to da brain... cobra to da grave... big ole <c> nigga sssssssnakkebite.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhKxzVWHyrI


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

9-19-3-14 crazy all day... concreat kking killaz http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckKTq8IvfSU&feature=related


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 30, 2012)

theexpress said:


> if u cant feel this one then fuck u real talk jo.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBk_fHBzg4U&feature=relmfu


Most people won't.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Most people won't.


most people who dont can be found ass up w/o a pulse in one of our many grimmey allies.. lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHNihXzwBQ4


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 30, 2012)

RR60's NHC!

[video=youtube;4HQR9fINBuM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HQR9fINBuM[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

im right off lawrence ave....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 30, 2012)

theexpress said:


> most people who dont can be found ass up w/o a pulse in one of our many grimmey allies.. lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHNihXzwBQ4


I don't feel like i should have an issue no where. Real recognize real and i see that for myself. Plus if i'm in any city that ain't mine. ou better be stupid hungry to try me. for some reason im always on guard.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

here go my niggas right here... cobra luv.... wildin out jo... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjnOgvnPHM0


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

the police be tryna fuck us up lolol... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lYdcbTOZj0&feature=related


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 30, 2012)

damn, police the same everywhere.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wf456w6h_VE


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

im in this one... yall see me? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvmyg12UrbY&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fu2ERoEZtng&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

amor de culebrassssssssss.....


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

waddup doe joe,,,, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGYR6mm3kg0


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

insssssssssssssssssssssssssssssane....!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12JAk1jK3VE


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I don't feel like i should have an issue no where. Real recognize real and i see that for myself. Plus if i'm in any city that ain't mine. ou better be stupid hungry to try me. for some reason im always on guard.


around here jo.... you gotta watch colors u wear.. and they all taken trust me... no color is safe... keep ur hat str8 dont cock it... cock it at ur own risk... dont have one pant leg rolled up higher then the other... eft or right.... dont sound to ghetto when u talk or u gonna get checked for what gang u in.... dont look niggas in the eyes or look at them dirty..... dont trust da police... they will fucking kill u faster then da gangs... always.... always carry a banger on you.. its madatory.... if u aint buying dope then dont hag out at da dope spot.. u will get shot lol.. loiter at ur own risk..... dont be trusting them fine ass chitown hoes when we know u from oitta town.. ya dig... be carefull how and what u do with ur fingers... niggas take it personal... u may offend someone and not even know it


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

if u fuck with segal u should this joint.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRMUoPaInNE&feature=related


----------



## poplars (Oct 30, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> been smoking it for awhile. probably the last year and a half or so. it's a bomb ass strain. super frosty and a big yielder. the only down side of it is the branches are weak so they need a lot of staking to hold it up. nice taste and smell. it's right there with the sk as far as potency and what not. it runs 8 weeks in flower indoors........ it's a clone only but I probably got some seeds of it crossed with the tahoe og. we grew out 3 tahoe og beans and they ended up being males so we pollinated one of the yumboldt x arcata trainwreck with the tahoe og male. I just put some of those seeds outdoor the other day and they are beginning to sprout. first time growing this cross. I probably got a few more of those crossed beans laying around the house. when I find them, I can send some your way if you wanna try them. should be killer beans.


 for sure id be down!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaFQeyRCPrU


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

poplars said:


> for sure id be down!


between lucky and us u gonna grow every strain there is


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

i fuck with da dirty south shit too but im real particuler about it... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_om53KpUe6Y


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GG0zH5a6fZI&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

this my shit.. from back in da day..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ax9hgON5wM&feature=related


----------



## poplars (Oct 30, 2012)

theexpress said:


> between lucky and us u gonna grow every strain there is


you got that right, straight up blessed over here and ill spread the love


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYrP4vothvs


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nf4DhXy9oU


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7f8_9P6gIro


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 30, 2012)

poplars said:


> for sure id be down!


give me a little bit of time to go find them. but I'll make sure I get them to you


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTpKiztxn0U&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee see a nigga like me gonna get money till i get ritch... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wN7RT1bl4Ko


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 30, 2012)

i fuck wit bout all that shit. especially the boosie. the lloydd and Ball n G was my shit round 04 05.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXByFSKBAD0&feature=fvwrel


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;7iy4YSujYbM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iy4YSujYbM[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

yall stay fly... but i gotta stay chiiiiiiii http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GF8YjHtAO9o


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 30, 2012)

this the real dirty.
[video=youtube;dnToxeBgwC8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnToxeBgwC8[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

right here nigga real hip hop... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mer0Pnyzr1c&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

what happend to da dirty boys.... they gds like 8 ball and mjg


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't know what happen to them, they was my shit back then though i know every word from all they cd's. and i used to listen to Juice when i used to listen to underground music. i listen to all kind of music, mostly southern though. 
this shit right here ride though.
[video=youtube;m_71q5lVEjc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_71q5lVEjc[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

unsigned hype... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tysFgOzGpok&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

da truth right here jo..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7qqoNk-q_s


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 30, 2012)

Aint it though.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

fuck it i been drinkin ima do yall like diss... ole school shit.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-m3dtyHy6n8&feature=fvst diss for docs sister


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 30, 2012)

Haha, wth...yea ol' school.


----------



## dirtnap411 (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow, lots of familiar "faces" in here, the SK looks bomb as always.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

some yall might nt be up on this... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVYxKRXDT2I&feature=related


----------



## poplars (Oct 30, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> give me a little bit of time to go find them. but I'll make sure I get them to you


 right on brotha pm me if ya need any detailis


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

ima take about a 90 day vacation from here........ its fun yall...... but its about time i get made a global or i dont want to have shit to do with this site anymore... just wanted to let yall niggas know first....


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

well see what happends... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07SWjWaOxc4&feature=related


----------



## poplars (Oct 30, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ima take about a 90 day vacation from here........ its fun yall...... but its about time i get made a global or i dont want to have shit to do with this site anymore... just wanted to let yall niggas know first....


wtf. .."....."


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

poplars said:


> wtf. .."....."



its like u been working for mcdonalds for almost 5 years.... then they dont wanna make u manager of your own store... im not happy being assitant manager aka indoor mod... its not panning out... i have another account at icmag that i dont use but ill go back there and try and make there site the worlds leading cannabiss site again.... well see what roast does... im prolly gonna end up bouncing cuzz he isnt going to do the right thing...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

this site is gonna lose its most beloved and same time hated mod.. lol real talk jo


----------



## poplars (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't agree with that way of doing it, I doubt pressuring them will work and idk if you're gonna find what you're looking for on another site. if you do let me know tho I guess haha.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

poplars said:


> I don't agree with that way of doing it, I doubt pressuring them will work and idk if you're gonna find what you're looking for on another site. if you do let me know tho I guess haha.


i dont agrree with how i going about this too... but fuckit bro... roast keeps saying there will be more globals elected but lmost a year later nothing... i was the very first new mod they selected.. and id love to be the first new global they pick... u dont think i deserve it


----------



## poplars (Oct 30, 2012)

I just dont' think it's worth pushing over. this site is finally starting to get more active and nice again since its harvest season and you're threatening to bail??? 

realistically these "do this or I'm gone" threats don't go well... you're better off reasoning with them and bugging them patiently than doing that ya dig???


edit: dude we have the same exact number of posts!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

poplars said:


> I just dont' think it's worth pushing over. this site is finally starting to get more active and nice again since its harvest season and you're threatening to bail???
> 
> realistically these "do this or I'm gone" threats don't go well... you're better off reasoning with them and bugging them patiently than doing that ya dig???
> 
> ...


lol no i have one more...... i need more powers..... there some shithead mods on here that wanna edit my posts that they dont fully understand on there sections... i think a 24 hour ban would earn them for doing annoying shit like that.... i need to be able to do that to them and oters who deserve it....


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

im getting sick of the idiots on this site asking stupid questions that have been answerd a million times and casn be answerd with a search for it... and bad grow advice given by moros who cant grow themselves.... and nebw saying wtf ever they ant with no repacussions for it... shit aint kosher jo not at all


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 31, 2012)

theexpress said:


> .. u dont think i deserve it


to be honest you my boy and all but you me and a couple people know what's up and the way you wnt about it proved you still need a bit of control. Who in there mind will say "if I don't get a promotion I quit" if they make you global they would have to make every one global because you being global before people who actually deserve it after all the drama that will be a surprise and I'm sure will upset A lot of people.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 1, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> to be honest you my boy and all but you me and a couple people know what's up and the way you wnt about it proved you still need a bit of control. Who in there mind will say "if I don't get a promotion I quit" if they make you global they would have to make every one global because you being global before people who actually deserve it after all the drama that will be a surprise and I'm sure will upset A lot of people.



naw nigga thats fucked up.. this is not my first time asking for this.... i been waiting over 2 years...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 1, 2012)

who deserves it more then me whyte? go head jo speak on it chally


----------



## Sencha (Nov 2, 2012)

I cut a tester of my RP SK, and you were right about that pledge taste. WTF? I swear I grew this last year and it was way different. I even found a pic of the buds from a year ago. They look like hand grenades or pine cones. I want the old RP SK "Headband" back!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 2, 2012)

Sencha said:


> I cut a tester of my RP SK, and you were right about that pledge taste. WTF? I swear I grew this last year and it was way different. I even found a pic of the buds from a year ago. They look like hand grenades or pine cones. I want the old RP SK "Headband" back!!


the pinecone shape is how they grow. Look at Dog from breeders boutique, closest to the old Headband, but better.


----------



## poplars (Nov 2, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> the pinecone shape is how they grow. Look at Dog from breeders boutique, closest to the old Headband, but better.



orly, close to old headband eh? sounds nice now that you describe it like that haha


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 2, 2012)

poplars said:


> orly, close to old headband eh? sounds nice now that you describe it like that haha


Dog is a force, i promise you this. its very complex smels n high are awesome.


----------



## poplars (Nov 2, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Dog is a force, i promise you this. its very complex smels n high are awesome.



right on I might be interested in running that next year


----------



## Sencha (Nov 2, 2012)

RP's used to be like that. Pinecone shape/christmas tree shaped, smelled like fuel, not super resinous but greasy as fuck.

Now, not one seed out of five pack is even similar. It's a totally different plant sold with the same profile pic. aka Headband my ass. I'm fucking pissed.

Not to mention that one of them hermied over calcium def.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 2, 2012)

Sencha said:


> I cut a tester of my RP SK, and you were right about that pledge taste. WTF? I swear I grew this last year and it was way different. I even found a pic of the buds from a year ago. They look like hand grenades or pine cones. I want the old RP SK "Headband" back!!


the newer batches are like that..


----------



## theexpress (Nov 2, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Dog is a force, i promise you this. its very complex smels n high are awesome.


fucker herms heavily


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 2, 2012)

theexpress said:


> fucker herms heavily


Yikes I always hear they herm but some said its controllable.. To be honest tho if it hermies naturally that's something I wouldn't consider..


----------



## theexpress (Nov 2, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yikes I always hear they herm but some said its controllable.. To be honest tho if it hermies naturally that's something I wouldn't consider..


controllable hermies... hahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha get ur tweezers ready.... put a mattress in ur grow room.. and be vigil


----------



## poplars (Nov 2, 2012)

yikes i have a big aversion to hermie genetics....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 2, 2012)

the dog herms naturaly has i understand it


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 2, 2012)

theexpress said:


> controllable hermies... hahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha get ur tweezers ready.... put a mattress in ur grow room.. and be vigil


That's okay.. I'm good no need to put proven hermie in my small room lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 2, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> That's okay.. I'm good no need to put proven hermie in my small room lol


or outside.. lol the sk can herm maybe like one outta 50 of em... but if u treat her good and right she wont..... a lady can only take soo much jo


----------



## poplars (Nov 2, 2012)

never had sk herm in my hands


----------



## theexpress (Nov 2, 2012)

poplars said:


> never had sk herm in my hands


thats cuzz u know how to treat a lady... like ya daddy chi taught ya :] thats my boy... were my nephew whyte at???? come holla at ur tio papo


----------



## jeb5304 (Nov 2, 2012)

Cali bound!! Lvn in morning. All loaded up. So fuckin excited. Socal here comes Jeb!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 2, 2012)

jeb5304 said:


> Cali bound!! Lvn in morning. All loaded up. So fuckin excited. Socal here comes Jeb!


san diego???????????????????????


----------



## theexpress (Nov 2, 2012)

stay off that meth.... lolol shit is no joke and its everywere in socal esp the i.e.


----------



## jeb5304 (Nov 3, 2012)

Palm desert, But I'll be all over Cali doing my thing. Got a good deal on a house there.


----------



## jeb5304 (Nov 3, 2012)

pops im coming up north for some SK. you better hook a brotha up!!!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 3, 2012)

jeb5304 said:


> pops im coming up north for some SK. you better hook a brotha up!!!


that all depends on what u plan to do with the sk in cali?


----------



## jeb5304 (Nov 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> that all depends on what u plan to do with the sk in cali?


smoke it nigga. its vip. i already have it chi. just need the dank bud to ease my fiending till i can supply myself


----------



## jeb5304 (Nov 3, 2012)

where in cali are you at chi? i would luv to meet up and sesh


----------



## theexpress (Nov 3, 2012)

im back home now... i was in phelan calfornia... in san bernardino county....... tweeker centel.. lol


----------



## poplars (Nov 3, 2012)

jeb5304 said:


> pops im coming up north for some SK. you better hook a brotha up!!!



haha its 250 an oz for the diesel pheno, 300 for the bubba 

all other dank is 200-225 an oz.


----------



## jeb5304 (Nov 3, 2012)

poplars said:


> haha its 250 an oz for the diesel pheno, 300 for the bubba
> 
> all other dank is 200-225 an oz.


id pay 4 for the bubba if i had too. ill be in touch pops


----------



## poplars (Nov 3, 2012)

jeb5304 said:


> id pay 4 for the bubba if i had too. ill be in touch pops



for sure brotha I got other buds that are cheaper if economics aren't in your favor, keep it on the DL and be safe bro


----------



## theexpress (Nov 3, 2012)

poplars said:


> haha its 250 an oz for the diesel pheno, 300 for the bubba
> 
> all other dank is 200-225 an oz.



hahahahhahahah all other dank is waaaaay cheaper... how it should be... sk all day


----------



## theexpress (Nov 3, 2012)

jeb5304 said:


> id pay 4 for the bubba if i had too. ill be in touch pops


ive gotten 500 an oz from the indoor bubba per zip before... easy has fuck.. was selling to some black dudes on the west side..... i think they was 4ch or vicelords... didnt even matter when they paying 5 a zone... them niggas always had cash..... i was charging them 1400 a cutie pie lol....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 3, 2012)

ahhh man this site was getting me in a shitty mood till i dropped by this thread...


----------



## jeb5304 (Nov 3, 2012)

ok guys back to driving. peace


----------



## theexpress (Nov 3, 2012)

jeb5304 said:


> ok guys back to driving. peace



da multi tasking pothead


----------



## poplars (Nov 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ahhh man this site was getting me in a shitty mood till i dropped by this thread...



yeah see this is why you could never leave this site man, this thread + the kush lovers thread is straight up awesomeness.


been takin dabs and trimmin all day haha, bout to start on a bubba pheno after I finish trimmin like 5-6 more tops...lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ahhh man this site was getting me in a shitty mood till i dropped by this thread...


My man been tweekIng xtra. C'mon man you know you cool but you be flipping lol.. I got new crosses coming down the pipe so nigg stay around and calm down. I don't do that Facebook shit!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 3, 2012)

poplars said:


> yeah see this is why you could never leave this site man, this thread + the kush lovers thread is straight up awesomeness.
> 
> 
> been takin dabs and trimmin all day haha, bout to start on a bubba pheno after I finish trimmin like 5-6 more tops...lol


i aint going nowere... let a bitch edit my posts again doe... i dont play that shit... i dont edit noone elses post...


----------



## poplars (Nov 3, 2012)

no one!!!!!


jk


but not


lol I need to eat brb


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 3, 2012)

I was going to edit it lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 3, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I was going to edit it lol



dont u dare!!!! lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 3, 2012)

huh?.......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 3, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> huh?.......


it's a moderator thing

obijohn deleted a post of chi's in toke and talk and chi flipped out on it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 4, 2012)

oh ok.... fuck censorship


----------



## poplars (Nov 4, 2012)

dude you turned on us, not the other way around.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 4, 2012)

theexpress said:


> im bout to roll out this bitch my folkks.. waiting on my account to be erased... its funny outta all these fake ass bitches around here... only a lil nigga like u been true forreal fuck everyone else.. its been real dog... ima be on icmag from now on


Duke you are bugging and not thinking straight.. I don't know how you draw your conclusions but its
not right, and a big change happened since Cali. It de changed you but hey What do I know.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 4, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Duke you are bugging and not thinking straight.. I don't know how you draw your conclusions but its
> not right, and a big change happened since Cali. It de changed you but hey What do I know.


that was u nigga/... u erased my posts... pinche crusado


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 4, 2012)

What post are you serious? I'm not going to entertain the bullshit just know I didn't touch shit and if I did you'll know because I'll tell you!


----------



## jeb5304 (Nov 4, 2012)

Dabs everyone!!


----------



## poplars (Nov 4, 2012)

jeb5304 said:


> Dabs everyone!!



aready dabbed out my friend but I assume you'll be doin some dabs with me in a few days hehe


----------



## theexpress (Nov 13, 2012)

yall just gonna let this mother fucker die out without me huh?... been fucked up last 2 weeks... gotta stay the coke.... mind back to normal..normalish... got robbed for 2 ps.... think family had something to do with it.. aint that a bitch... gonna move to either michigan or colorado... im leaning colorado atm... the houses in michigan or going up..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 13, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yall just gonna let this mother fucker die out without me huh?... been fucked up last 2 weeks... gotta stay the coke.... mind back to normal..normalish... got robbed for 2 ps.... think family had something to do with it.. aint that a bitch... gonna move to either michigan or colorado... im leaning colorado atm... the houses in michigan or going up..


wassup my nigga. I knew you would come back to your senses sooner or later. stay off that coke son!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 13, 2012)

oh ya, you should move to washington.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 13, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> oh ya, you should move to washington.


fuck that..... colorado is a sexy ass state ... its got eye appeal and plenty of grow potential... we all saw what prop 215 did for cali in 96.. a whole gang of peple moved there just for that... watch what happends in co now that they made history... cali takes a backseat to colorado now for the growing mecca of the worl..


----------



## theexpress (Nov 13, 2012)

and the coke is one thing man but that batu fucked my head up for weeks after leaving it alone


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 13, 2012)

theexpress said:


> and the coke is one thing man but that batu fucked my head up for weeks after leaving it alone


well it's good to see you back to normal. please stay this way  lol


and stay off that ice man, I seen way to many people wast their lives away on that shit, lots of close friends and family. just stick to herb


----------



## theexpress (Nov 13, 2012)

il try..... loool


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 13, 2012)

anyway, good to see you back. and no hard feelings for the mean nasty things you said to me hahahahaha I forgive you


----------



## theexpress (Nov 13, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> anyway, good to see you back. and no hard feelings for the mean nasty things you said to me hahahahaha I forgive you



lol aww man my fault jo... that was drugged out chitown....


----------



## poplars (Nov 13, 2012)

finally. now we can try and pretend that didn't happen. the herb is the only thing that's gonna be your friend in the long run, even coke will bite you in the ass at some point. 


remember bro it'll take your brain 6-12 months to go back to normal from the meth, don't trip, just keep smokin herb and doing your thing you'll feel more and more normal every day.

I highly emphasize that you don't touch any coke either, because now that you have done speed, you have a different association in your brain for other speed quite possibly, just be careful and be contemplative about all your actions.


----------



## poplars (Nov 13, 2012)

jeb wanted you guys to know that he landed safely in CA, he isn't visiting me yet since he's low on funds. but he's in cali and all good!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 13, 2012)

imn still hurtin over them 2 units man..


----------



## theexpress (Nov 13, 2012)

poplars said:


> jeb wanted you guys to know that he landed safely in CA, he isn't visiting me yet since he's low on funds. but he's in cali and all good!


come down a lil on the bubba..lol


----------



## poplars (Nov 13, 2012)

theexpress said:


> come down a lil on the bubba..lol



nah nobody gets a break on the bubba , but I have other buds for 200-225


----------



## theexpress (Nov 13, 2012)

poplars said:


> nah nobody gets a break on the bubba , but I have other buds for 200-225


im feeling the same way aout this pre 98 bubba i got. wish i had some of that sk u got.... maybe ill get u a vac sealer for x mas lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 16, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLUtJWdz2Os


----------



## theexpress (Nov 16, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLUtJWdz2Os


----------



## theexpress (Nov 16, 2012)

almighty aint nobody.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7FTcNHaZkk&feature=relmfu


----------



## theexpress (Nov 16, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLK8mzv_18Q&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Nov 16, 2012)

fel this... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuglBkpVPLE&feature=relmfu


----------



## theexpress (Nov 16, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlcEgdLIxqA&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Nov 16, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYQ1cVLwns4&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Nov 16, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C533f1EZC2A&feature=watch-vrec


----------



## theexpress (Nov 16, 2012)

eeee... let em know.. i know this nigga.. he plugged wit dem c'z.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2iiyYFxS5c&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Nov 16, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oxhrx4If7_c&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Nov 16, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRZSMGFz7ic&feature=watch-vrec


----------



## theexpress (Nov 16, 2012)

da root of all evil ....


----------



## jeb5304 (Nov 17, 2012)

Palm Springs area. Loving it!!! Met up with an ol buddy from the ol club. Dom0211. 
Hooked me nice welcome pak. Can't wait to get north. 12 hrs pops I am. Ill be up ASAP tho. Need my sk.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 17, 2012)

Lol, chi i hope that aint one of ya fb pics.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 17, 2012)

hey jebs, if u dont mind. How much do you pay for rent n shit? I was planning on moving by april, but with colorado going legal and southern cali looking so espesive i been on the fence about cal.


----------



## poplars (Nov 17, 2012)

jeb5304 said:


> Palm Springs area. Loving it!!! Met up with an ol buddy from the ol club. Dom0211.
> Hooked me nice welcome pak. Can't wait to get north. 12 hrs pops I am. Ill be up ASAP tho. Need my sk.



yep 12 hours but well worth it, make sure you get some rest in redding or something, gotta be all fresh when you get up here in siskiyou man, you'll see why. come up at like 10AM-12PM, most beautiful drive I tell you what.


----------



## poplars (Nov 17, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> hey jebs, if u dont mind. How much do you pay for rent n shit? I was planning on moving by april, but with colorado going legal and southern cali looking so espesive i been on the fence about cal.



I wonder how much shit in colorado is going to go up after the legaliation bill gets truly enacted..... lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 17, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, chi i hope that aint one of ya fb pics.


lol naw... cant put a bed of break on blast like that on my page


----------



## theexpress (Nov 17, 2012)

poplars said:


> I wonder how much shit in colorado is going to go up after the legaliation bill gets truly enacted..... lol


was 200 bux an ounce before the law


----------



## theexpress (Nov 17, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> hey jebs, if u dont mind. How much do you pay for rent n shit? I was planning on moving by april, but with colorado going legal and southern cali looking so espesive i been on the fence about cal.


you coud find a crib for has low has 800 bux a month in san bernardino countyu


----------



## theexpress (Nov 17, 2012)

trubs go to colorado....... ill meet u there im thinkin


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 17, 2012)

Lol, colorado it may be. 800 a month is the most i'm trying to pay. I can get a 4 bedroom joint here for that. but i don't know how colorado is, what the areas are like. I can't cut my hair to look european like you and there is some things about me that make certain ppl uncomfortable. i wanna be in a well diverse type of place


----------



## theexpress (Nov 17, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, colorado it may be. 800 a month is the most i'm trying to pay. I can get a 4 bedroom joint here for that. but i don't know how colorado is, what the areas are like. I can't cut my hair to look european like you and there is some things about me that make certain ppl uncomfortable. i wanna be in a well diverse type of place[/QUOTE
> 
> lol get a conk..... tell niggas u sicilian....


----------



## poplars (Nov 17, 2012)

lmao........


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 17, 2012)

Lol, already got the name for it.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 17, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, already got the name for it.


real talk........ lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm noid as fuck right now, chopped my dog and my house is thick with that funky armpit smell. tryna watch football, but i keep gettin up looking out the window.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 17, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I'm noid as fuck right now, chopped my dog and my house is thick with that funky armpit smell. tryna watch football, but i keep gettin up looking out the window.


u fucking with that yay????? dont lie to me bro.... i just got off a nasty beinge on it... shit nigga chop me up a young rail.. lol


----------



## poplars (Nov 17, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I'm noid as fuck right now, chopped my dog and my house is thick with that funky armpit smell. tryna watch football, but i keep gettin up looking out the window.



smoke some kush, only so much being paranoid can do bro.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 17, 2012)

poplars said:


> smoke some kush, only so much being paranoid can do bro.


thats pops advice for everything... u just got robbed.... smoke some kush..... ur dog died bro?.... smoke some kush..... your paranoid are ya... smoke some kush.... your outta weed.... smoke some........ ciggeretts.. lmmfao


----------



## poplars (Nov 17, 2012)

theexpress said:


> thats pops advice for everything... u just got robbed.... smoke some kush..... ur dog died bro?.... smoke some kush..... your paranoid are ya... smoke some kush.... your outta weed.... smoke some........ ciggeretts.. lmmfao



lmfaoooooooooo no you're out of weed get better friends!~


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 17, 2012)

Lol, i'm smoking a blunt of sk as we speak. and chi, na i aint fuckin wit no yay.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 17, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, i'm smoking a blunt of sk as we speak. and chi, na i aint fuckin wit no yay.


http://www.zillow.com/homes/for_rent/#/homes/for_rent/Victorville-CA/27683_rid/144136-245032_price/500-850_mp/34.64027,-117.157345,34.420505,-117.588558_rect/11_zm/. lots of black people in victoreville and san bernardino city but them dudes is mostly bloods... i had no issues with any of them... they found out i was from da chi on jumped on ya dig


----------



## poplars (Nov 17, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, i'm smoking a blunt of sk as we speak. and chi, na i aint fuckin wit no yay.



that diesel pheno have a touch of paranoia to it????


----------



## theexpress (Nov 17, 2012)

poplars said:


> that diesel pheno have a touch of paranoia to it????


naw that diesel pheno mainly indica too..... its the coke he sprinkled on top da blunt.... trubles is coo coo for co co puffs


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 17, 2012)

Nah i doubt it's the weed, living here ive become more paranoid than normal. i see way too many pd's and the othe dat a copter flew directly across from my house in the back and set ther for like 5 minutes loud as fuck and then flew further out to the front and set there. plus i'm always hearin cars n shyt because i live on the corner, n my dogs bark at everything. lol i just need to move.


----------



## poplars (Nov 17, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Nah i doubt it's the weed, living here ive become more paranoid than normal. i see way too many pd's and the othe dat a copter flew directly across from my house in the back and set ther for like 5 minutes loud as fuck and then flew further out to the front and set there. plus i'm always hearin cars n shyt because i live on the corner, n my dogs bark at everything. lol i just need to move.



ahh for sure fuck that... it's quiet as fuck out where I live... just mostly nature and the occassional car. sometimes planes


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 17, 2012)

thats how it was back home.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 17, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thats how it was back home.


i cant sleep good if its too quiet... its like i need to hears cars, yelling, sirens.... i cant fuck with just the crickets... i would like to but i have to get used to it first....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 17, 2012)

shit aint right jo...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 17, 2012)

this field the size of 2 football fields was growing in da ghetto on the south side..


----------



## theexpress (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Nov 17, 2012)

soo uch weed they had to bulldoze threw it..


----------



## theexpress (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Nov 17, 2012)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/10/05/chicago-marijuana-field-d_n_1943697.html


----------



## theexpress (Nov 17, 2012)

http://chicago.cbslocal.com/2012/03/13/cops-seize-4m-in-marijuana-from-grow-house-network/


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 17, 2012)

thats why i be 'noid.


----------



## poplars (Nov 17, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thats how it was back home.


ahh no wonder you're paranoid bro when you come from a peaceful area its' ridiculously hard to adapt you gotta move to a peaceful place again bro. check out oregon too it's a really chill back place esp southern oregon.


----------



## poplars (Nov 17, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i cant sleep good if its too quiet... its like i need to hears cars, yelling, sirens.... i cant fuck with just the crickets... i would like to but i have to get used to it first....


wow that's interesting I didn't know it worked the opposite way aroundl.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 17, 2012)

yall be sum funny maufukas 
i just read a few pages - "smoke sum weed"
T why you be stressin yoslf sound like me when i couldnt put the pipe down answer the door wit it 

bee qiet be quiet an peepin out da window 
but yo my dude weed aint like dat 


get a grip on self 


why aint no mod tag on yo shit mahn 
whuts da dilly yo




I an I


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 17, 2012)

Who me? im no mod... i'm against authority, just gotta keep some on my side


----------



## theexpress (Nov 17, 2012)

found some wealthy well to do white people to work with... cashed da hommie out... good to see there still decent people ina fucked up city


----------



## theexpress (Nov 17, 2012)

burnin on them 2 lz.... burnin still doe jo!!!!!! that eight racks fuckin hurts..


----------



## theexpress (Nov 17, 2012)

now i gotta decide which med state i will move to... so that i may medicate and cultivate in peace...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 18, 2012)

Sounds like Colorado is the Mecca. How Cali was a few years back..

Im not sure when they will pass tho iheardthat it's not in affect yet maybe in the next year or so?


----------



## poplars (Nov 18, 2012)

colorados law can take up to 30 days or morre to become activated, as they have to verify votes and etc. so it could be as late as january


----------



## theexpress (Nov 18, 2012)

still i need to be able to grow large number of large plants.... co is still sticking to the 6 plants 3 inb bloom.... in cali i could walk around with a half pound on me and it was legal


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 19, 2012)

Sounds like your decision is made for you then no?

If you can do what you want in Cali then sounds like the place to be..


What the other choices Michigan, Colorado ? I'm not sure on the states laws but there's not mny state like Cali 




*I. Summary Chart: 18 states and DC have enacted laws to legalize medical marijuana* *State**Year Passed**How Passed 
(Yes Vote)**Fee**Possession Limit**Accepts other states' registry ID cards?**1.* *Alaska*1998
Ballot Measure 8 (58%)$25/$20
1 oz usable; 6 plants (3 mature, 3 immature)
unknown[SUP]1[/SUP]*2.* *Arizona*2010Proposition 203 (50.13%)$150/$752.5 oz usable; 0-12 plants[SUP]2[/SUP]Yes[SUP]3[/SUP]*3.* *California*1996
Proposition 215 (56%)$66/$33
8 oz usable; 6 mature or 12 immature plants[SUP]4[/SUP]No*4.* *Colorado*2000
Ballot Amendment 20 (54%)$35
2 oz usable; 6 plants (3 mature, 3 immature)
No5. *Connecticut*2012House Bill 5389 (96-51 House, 21-13 Senate)*One-month supply (exact amount to be determined)No*6.* *DC*2010Amendment Act B18-622 (13-0 vote)**2 oz dried; limits on other forms to be determinedunknown*7.* *Delaware*2011Senate Bill 17 (27-14 House, 17-4 Senate)$1256 oz usableYes[SUP]5[/SUP]*8.* *Hawaii*2000
Senate Bill 862 (32-18 House; 13-12 Senate)$25
3 oz usable; 7 plants (3 mature, 4 immature)
No*9.* *Maine*1999
Ballot Question 2 (61%)$100/$752.5 oz usable; 6 plants
Yes[SUP]6[/SUP]*10. **Massachusetts*2012Ballot Question 3 (63%)TBD[SUP]7[/SUP]Sixty day supply for personal medical useunknown*11.* *Michigan*2008Proposal 1 (63%)$100/$252.5 oz usable; 12 plantsYes*12.* *Montana*2004
Initiative 148 (62%)$25/$10
1 oz usable; 4 plants (mature); 12 seedlings
No*13.* *Nevada*2000
Ballot Question 9 (65%)$200 +fees
1 oz usable; 7 plants (3 mature, 4 immature)
No*14.* *New Jersey*2010
Senate Bill 119 (48-14 House; 25-13 Senate)$200/$202 oz usable
No*15.* *New Mexico*2007Senate Bill 523 (36-31 House; 32-3 Senate)$06 oz usable; 16 plants (4 mature, 12 immature)No*16.* *Oregon*1998
Ballot Measure 67 (55%)$200/$100[SUP]8[/SUP]
24 oz usable; 24 plants (6 mature, 18 immature)
No*17.* *Rhode Island*2006
Senate Bill 0710 (52-10 House; 33-1 Senate)$75/$10
2.5 oz usable; 12 plants
Yes*18.* *Vermont*2004
Senate Bill 76 (22-7) HB 645 (82-59)$50
2 oz usable; 9 plants (2 mature, 7 immature)
No*19.* *Washington*1998
Initiative 692 (59%)***
24 oz usable; 15 plants
No


----------



## theexpress (Nov 19, 2012)

ahhh whyte nk u for that enlightining post jo jo


----------



## poplars (Nov 19, 2012)

looks like oregon is the winner.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 19, 2012)

poplars said:


> looks like oregon is the winner.


Yep that's where I would go if I had to choose based on the chart..


----------



## theexpress (Nov 19, 2012)

dude cali is deep in cannabiss culture.. it all started there.. the hippie movement... then those hippies rolled out eastand to amsterdam, and to india, thailand, ect collecting genetics to cross. lets not forget our culture... i kbow dudes croppig 500 pounds a season outdoors in cali... both norcal and socal.. they had mmj laws since 96.... heres the kicker about cali.. 8 oz useable 12 plants 6 mature is out the gate... i know dudes with co op license that that can hold 10 pounds dry and grow several hundred plants and be state legal... they have enough patiants in there co op... i was growing under one of there co ops.. under ther protection from the law... theres dudes with 99 plant edibles recs who will have drs come to court and testify they need that muh cannabiss and the pothead liberal jury will agree..... cali is making niggas ike me rich jo


----------



## theexpress (Nov 19, 2012)

and the bitches in cali are fucking fine has fuck but dumb has shit.... u can get ur dick wet properly!!!


----------



## aknight3 (Nov 19, 2012)

poplars said:


> colorados law can take up to 30 days or morre to become activated, as they have to verify votes and etc. so it could be as late as january


im not sure how true this is but i heard colorado is going to wait about a year before it starts actually selling cannabis out of shops ''legally'' and such, however im not sure about just walking around with it, it may be legal as we speak


----------



## theexpress (Nov 19, 2012)

aknight3 said:


> im not sure how true this is but i heard colorado is going to wait about a year before it starts actually selling cannabis out of shops ''legally'' and such, however im not sure about just walking around with it, it may be legal as we speak



in 2014 they gonna sell herb like smokes n booze...... there trying to take the money away from the grower.. and monopalize shit.. thats the main reason it aint pass in cali... there onlygetting 15-1800 a p for high grade outdoor... and 22-3200 for high grade indoor with 2500 being da avg. u think they wanna make even less or nothing at all...


----------



## poplars (Nov 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> dude cali is deep in cannabiss culture.. it all started there.. the hippie movement... then those hippies rolled out eastand to amsterdam, and to india, thailand, ect collecting genetics to cross. lets not forget our culture... i kbow dudes croppig 500 pounds a season outdoors in cali... both norcal and socal.. they had mmj laws since 96.... heres the kicker about cali.. 8 oz useable 12 plants 6 mature is out the gate... i know dudes with co op license that that can hold 10 pounds dry and grow several hundred plants and be state legal... they have enough patiants in there co op... i was growing under one of there co ops.. under ther protection from the law... theres dudes with 99 plant edibles recs who will have drs come to court and testify they need that muh cannabiss and the pothead liberal jury will agree..... cali is making niggas ike me rich jo


bro you have no idea there's a HUGE hippie movement in oregon it's like a buncha hippies from cali all went up to oregon. don't knock it till you check it, oregon is beautiful as fuck that's the 2nd place I'd live if I couldn't live here.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 19, 2012)

poplars said:


> bro you have no idea there's a HUGE hippie movement in oregon it's like a buncha hippies from cali all went up to oregon. don't knock it till you check it, oregon is beautiful as fuck that's the 2nd place I'd live if I couldn't live here.


bro.... im tryna grow like 200 plants... and not be botherd... at all.....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 19, 2012)

i, trying to see 480k next year.... all legal....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 19, 2012)

ima spend the money to get my own co op inc. think about 1500 is the money needed... then i can legally grow stupid ass numbers.....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 19, 2012)

Shit if 1500 is all you need why not do that now? I'll be all over that if I just had all those pounds and sold it. But seriously if I can grow 6-12 plants legally I'll be a happy man but that's me.. I don't think I'll be able to handle no 200 plants that's for sure.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 19, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Shit if 1500 is all you need why not do that now? I'll be all over that if I just had all those pounds and sold it. But seriously if I can grow 6-12 plants legally I'll be a happy man but that's me.. I don't think I'll be able to handle no 200 plants that's for sure.



i can handle it...............


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i can handle it...............


By yourself? You are going to need some help managing that many


----------



## poplars (Nov 20, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> By yourself? You are going to need some help managing that many


and that, is where it gets complicated.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

ahhhh where would i be without doubters... me and 2 of my boys gonna handle it... ia buy one of these to... http://www.thetrimmerstore.com/product/TRIMPRO


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

i basikly grew and trimmed 45 plants last season.... all by myself... 25 elbos....


----------



## poplars (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ahhhh where would i be without doubters... me and 2 of my boys gonna handle it... ia buy one of these to... http://www.thetrimmerstore.com/product/TRIMPRO


yeah I've seen one of those, they do an ok job, definitely what you want for running through tons of herb.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

poplars said:


> yeah I've seen one of those, they do an ok job, definitely what you want for running through tons of herb.


ima have both my dudes go over nugs with fiskars and get anything thats left... but those machines do a decent ass job.. like a b- trim job.. but you can trim 10-15 pounds a day with em....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

i donno whats wrong with yall cats man u gotta grow smarter not harder.. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Drip-Irrigation-Kit-100-ft-Plants-Irrigat-ion-Garden-/251172088157?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a7b05e95d


----------



## poplars (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i donno whats wrong with yall cats man u gotta grow smarter not harder.. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Drip-Irrigation-Kit-100-ft-Plants-Irrigat-ion-Garden-/251172088157?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a7b05e95d


I grow connoisseur herb broseph you can't grow over 50 plants and maintain connoisseurship without helpers who are very precise in their work.not saying you wont grow dank, I witness B+/A- grade dank grown in massive amounts organically by my buddy every year so I know it's possible. but I've /never/ seen anyone grow commercial and get grade A+ bud.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

poplars said:


> I grow connoisseur herb broseph you can't grow over 50 plants and maintain connoisseurship without helpers who are very precise in their work.no t saying you wont grow dank, I witness B+/A- grade dank grown in massive amounts organically by my buddy every year so I know it's possible. but I've /never/ seen anyone grow commercial and get grade A+ bud.


awwwww buddy buddy that sounds like a chllenge... you dont think ur boy chi is the man who can do this? a man who has been growing for like 13 years.... and in the next 13 years will still be growing..... when conditions are ideal all you have to do is make sure you water enough, feed enough, harvest at right tiem.. trim and dry right... then a lil 30 day cure.. boom....


----------



## poplars (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> awwwww buddy buddy that sounds like a chllenge... you dont think ur boy chi is the man who can do this? a man who has been growing for like 13 years.... and in the next 13 years will still be growing..... when conditions are ideal all you have to do is make sure you water enough, feed enough, harvest at right tiem.. trim and dry right... then a lil 30 day cure.. boom....


I think at best you'll get A- grade which is amazing for a commercial grow.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

poplars said:


> I think at best you'll get A- grade which is amazing for a commercial grow.


lol i think ill get 1600 a unit for everything.. locally....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luDgb5vVHuA


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRiGOjHFsgg


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2012)

is that what u was listenin to when u was strung out on meth fuckin wit them tiny titty tweekers?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> is that what u was listenin to when u was strung out on meth fuckin wit them tiny titty tweekers?


yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss. lmfao...... naw but forreal doe u dont fuck with zeplin? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQ_JAgHxR14


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2012)

never tried. only rap since i was knee high.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2012)

Soo weak but so fuckin catchy. [video=youtube;TUks0Hant0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUks0Hant0s&feature=related[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> never tried. only rap since i was knee high.


u gotta diversify youngin...... it wasnt till i started hangin out in da burbs pushin packs that i found ot about zepplin, doors, shit i even fuck with some floyd


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XVGSJBNyZM&feature=share


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkCLFJHDPBM


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EU_fbb6FPB0


----------



## poplars (Nov 20, 2012)

classic rock is cool. im all about the ska punk raggae rock.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRhVmeOrK4c&feature=related


----------



## D3monic (Nov 20, 2012)

What are you running for beans? Just the sour kush?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apzq7ShYyro&feature=relmfu


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

D3monic said:


> What are you running for beans? Just the sour kush?


ive grown dozens and dozens and dozens of strains threw my years.... i always try and keep some sk atleast for myself


----------



## D3monic (Nov 20, 2012)

Get blown and watch this vidhttp://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vIm6yJGjgEM&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DvIm6yJGjgEM


----------



## D3monic (Nov 20, 2012)

Ah, just wondering. Being local thought a bean swap one day would be cool.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Ah, just wondering. Being local thought a bean swap one day would be cool.


u gotta wait in line for my sk..... time will prove if u worth it...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

http://hdbud.com/2011/02/hd-indica-chitowns-sour-kush/


----------



## D3monic (Nov 20, 2012)

Only thing I got tradable right now are some UK blues or uk cheese x blues. No biggie, I'm a few months out from breeding. Got the tittie twisters im veg now. Hoping for a nice grape pheno


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wE_D3XuUQQo&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

sk all day... indoor outdoor how u want it...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## poplars (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


>


real pre98 look right there


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

poplars said:


> real pre98 look right there


fo sho.... u know clones was on tap


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

outdoor diesel pheno dry cured nuggs..


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

i fucking love this lil creature... i used to feed him sooo much weed.. it started with just stems... then i fed him shake.... then i said fuckit lil hommie just eat this swolle ass nugg. and he did..


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

he like a lil bear mouse squirrel... he used to attack my exes lil dog and shit... he was buck wit it


----------



## D3monic (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i fucking love this lil creature... i used to feed him sooo much weed.. it started with just stems... then i fed him shake.... then i said fuckit lil hommie just eat this swolle ass nugg. and he did..


My mom used to breed chinchillas. Bad ass little critters but those dust baths get messy


----------



## poplars (Nov 20, 2012)

my neighbors had chinchillas for a couple weeks they looked funny lol.


dude u better run sk next year.

and stop talkin shit to people on here everyone loves the peaceful stoned chill chitown


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

poplars said:


> my neighbors had chinchillas for a couple weeks they looked funny lol.
> 
> 
> dude u better run sk next year.
> ...


them lil shits doo look funny uh.... they cute has fuck doe


----------



## D3monic (Nov 20, 2012)

MMM muff taco, my favorite meal of the day.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

poplars said:


> haha now this thread truly has it all....


want me to upload a couple more off my phone?


----------



## D3monic (Nov 20, 2012)

I had to delete mine, I sent my bro a pic and the fucker started showing everyone... including my exwife. Fucking retard.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

loooool......... im in a couple what u call em "open relationships" dont matter to me


----------



## poplars (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> want me to upload a couple more off my phone?


nah we don't need that kinda heat on this thread. one's good enuff hopefully no mods trip out lolon another note I"m gonna be taking some dabs of that sk bubba hash I made yesterday, will take pics!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 20, 2012)

Too late for that.. We need to e easy with the porno lol too many kids around


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Too late for that.. We need to e easy with the porno lol too many kids around


looooool... dude... can u not police my thread..... this is an 18 and over site


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 20, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Too late for that.. We need to e easy with the porno lol too many kids around


 too many kids? how about too little respect for fellow members? selfish is as selfish does. why the fuck do we need to see some crab infested, beat up, street crack? i could smell fish just from looking at it. gotta go scrub myself off now. that shit was NASTY!!!! seems like some mods are willing to let the rules slide, as long as it's for their "friends". not very professional, if you ask me.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> looooool... dude... can u not police my thread..... this is an 18 and over site


Chi it's site rule and FYI I didn't do anything.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Chi it's site rule and FYI I didn't do anything.


then im sorry.... for these.. accuzations...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 20, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> too many kids? how about too little respect for fellow members? selfish is as selfish does. why the fuck do we need to see some crab infested, beat up, street crack? i could smell fish just from looking at it. gotta go scrub myself off now. that shit was NASTY!!!! seems like some mods are willing to let the rules slide, as long as it's for their "friends". not very professional, if you ask me.


It was a joke. I just freaking saw the pic after your post geez!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> It was a joke. I just freaking saw the pic after your post geez!


dont let tat dude get u down bro.. i wouldnt be surprised if he is putting them alphabet boys onto me...


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 20, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> It was a joke. I just freaking saw the pic after your post geez!


 i wasn't directing it towards you.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

im not posting any more pix of shit untill fdd reports to jail


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> im not posting any more pix of shit untill fdd reports to jail


 i thought you left. ran away crying. hahaha someday soon i will be out of prison and back to my normal life. YOU will always be the same though. good luck.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i thought you left. ran away crying. hahaha someday soon i will be out of prison and back to my normal life. YOU will always be the same though. good luck.


yes i will because unlike u its not going to stop because i was a dumb ass and got caught


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

this was a mellow ass peacefull thread. were many mods and respected members come to kick back.. and now ur fucking it up


----------



## poplars (Nov 20, 2012)

gonna have some sk hash pics up in this bitch soon, drama free


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

poplars said:


> gonna have some sk hash pics up in this bitch soon, drama free


i cant wait to see them....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

heres an older one... god i wish i had a cutie pie of this right now...


----------



## poplars (Nov 20, 2012)

this hash dabs MUCH better on the quartz nail than all the other strains, much more oily. I'm gonna be getting a grade 2 TI adjustable nail for 40-45 with shipping. seems like a damn good deal to me. so far this shits pretty kickin, bout to do the 4th dab hehe.


----------



## D3monic (Nov 20, 2012)

NO way I would grow out doors around here. Maybe gorilla but fuck there's no privacy by me.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

D3monic said:


> NO way I would grow out doors around here. Maybe gorilla but fuck there's no privacy by me.


that is a gorilla grow in il. notice there is grass n shit.. no grass in the dessert lol


----------



## poplars (Nov 20, 2012)

sk bubba pheno hashish, tis dank, ;Dtop brown stuff is 73 micron, lighter bottom stuff is 90, its all dabb worthy  smells delishhh90µ73µ


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

how does she melt.... http://i1258.photobucket.com/albums/ii536/poplars/hashish/file_zpsf286cf19.jpg


----------



## poplars (Nov 20, 2012)

better than the other hashes I've made, vapes up way faster on the quartz nail than my other hashes to. I'm gonna get a ti nail soon but still it dabs dankkkk.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

poplars is now excepting donations for gz of sk bubba full melt bubba.... 50 bux a g and yes he checkin recs lolol


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 20, 2012)

you can't sell dope here.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> you can't sell dope here.


i tried to tell u da same thing... lol i know it was a joke.... why dont u just give it a rest...


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 20, 2012)

hey batter, batter!!! swing and a miss!!!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

you gettin on my fucking nerves and i been drinkin... just roll da fuck out


----------



## poplars (Nov 20, 2012)

oh god. I"m going to sleep


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

poplars said:


> oh god. I"m going to sleep


yeah me to lil buddy.... right after i ea somethin.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 20, 2012)

seems you have NO problem jacking everyone else's threads. god forbid someone jack yours though. how's it feel?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2012)

good morning kiddies. what's for breakfast?


----------



## poplars (Nov 21, 2012)

too knocked out from sk bubba hash to give a fuck about this drama. hope it ends tho


----------



## poplars (Nov 21, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> good morning kiddies. what's for breakfast?


thats weedhopper to you! and I'm having coffee and hash  dabbbbs


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> good morning kiddies. what's for breakfast?


my dick......................


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

damn hector macho camacho got shot in da face....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

this is fucked up to... i hate these things they were everywere in socal.. http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/11/16/massachusetts-woman-finds-black-widow-spider-in-grapes/


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnL-cuzmzS4


----------



## poplars (Nov 21, 2012)

[youtube]jrS0IO9bvrI[/youtube]oregon band, they're pretty kicken


----------



## poplars (Nov 21, 2012)

[youtube]jnahotU23oY[/youtube]


----------



## poplars (Nov 21, 2012)

one last one[youtube]YNkto7t__7E[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckKTq8IvfSU&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhKxzVWHyrI&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

coo coo cal got some mad rythem... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypeIM3XtjqQ&feature=watch-vrec


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZzvv0owKw0


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-nQ8L0xe-o


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59p8vgaRJ-w&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

this ones for whyte... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-T06KMsoXsI


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> this ones for whyte... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-T06KMsoXsI


Nothing loaded????


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

for dem east coast swagga cats... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Op7zAP7U0Y8&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

yall wanna live my lifestyle.. never seen a brick never seen a crackhouse// http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vq9T-xsg6eo


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 21, 2012)

Joe n pun lol!! A bunch of swagga cats came from over here ..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yall wanna live my lifestyle.. never seen a brick never seen a crackhouse// http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vq9T-xsg6eo


Remix with jadakiss is a problem!!!! Styles and jada alway kill shit.. Fucks with them they call your boy jada twist how much I twist up


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

for my man pops....... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuHXXW32gd8


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

killa cali jo... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phcnSD4792M


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

nothin but love for cali... norcal socal and inbetween.... play this loud!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWbXQQG9B6c


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

this ones for trouble..... dirty souf.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQRZcHPeUlk


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

wanna be ah balla... shot calla..... twnety inch blades on da impala.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvrevbVA0Ec


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

da midwest and the south connect.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTTJzEhN4H0


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

east coast n da chi... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlyxP4gN2jw


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

NY to da chi..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RUnFx0yXOI


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

this for pye pai in da nyc,,,,, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fJZbBcDsRQ


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

back to da midwest... this my midwest piasa ass niggaz..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDzdUSNKw7M


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_vW-PdLYZ0


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

for my west coast brown pride mafukkaz http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Aw5CRoNyhg


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 21, 2012)

you should move this thread over to toke and talk, lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you should move this thread over to toke and talk, lol


naw nigga.... whyte protects it better then u can... lololol sup doc... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8k_KcOsV7tE&feature=related


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 21, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you should move this thread over to toke and talk, lol


 Lol, it went that route a long time ago.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

hay it all goes down in here.....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

naked pix, guns, drugs, money, grow advice.... sourkush.. wtf more u need


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 21, 2012)

I finally found my USB cable for my camera and was gonna put up some pics in here. but the site is not working right for me and I can't post pics right now


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

a remake of an oldie... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1t5h4ps7vWo


----------



## aknight3 (Nov 21, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I finally found my USB cable for my camera and was gonna put up some pics in here. but the site is not working right for me and I can't post pics right now


RIU is bein a MAJOR pain in the ass right now. its been acting this way for awhile now...i hope pr or rolly get it figured out soon, i think it needs to be rebooted or some shit, i aint tech savvy


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

yeah uh im moving forward on the medicinal powder cocaine movement.... rocks will still be ileagle.... powder good to go.... we gonna fda regulate it soo anyone selling less then raw powder will be fined.... if u wanna join da movement grab a mirror a razor blade and lets capaign... lol high grade cannabis for soem..... uncutt coke for others.... or both for everybody... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJdCbszn0m0


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrgElsovqq4&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgZvUagAQVY&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHmf9VxbY18&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

ill give someone a free 1/8th if they an tell me wtf bizzy bone is sayin jo lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMYAEHE2GrM&feature=watch-vrec


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 21, 2012)

that was my shit in 4th grade.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> that was my shit in 4th grade.


back in da day shit


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 21, 2012)

Let's all bring it in for Wally, Eazy, C's uncle CharlieLittle Boo, cause God's got him and I'm gonna miss everybody I done roll with Bone my gang look to where they layWhen playing with destiny, plays too deep for me to sayLil' Layzie came to me, told me if he should decease well then pleaseBury me by my grand-grand and when you can, come follow me


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 21, 2012)

Send my 1/8 lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 21, 2012)

lol, now send that pack.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Let's all bring it in for Wally, Eazy, C's uncle CharlieLittle Boo, cause God's got him and I'm gonna miss everybody I done roll with Bone my gang look to where they layWhen playing with destiny, plays too deep for me to sayLil' Layzie came to me, told me if he should decease well then pleaseBury me by my grand-grand and when you can, come follow me


this nigga just won a sack.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 21, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> that was my shit in 4th grade.


damn!! I was 3 years outta highschool when that song came out


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 21, 2012)

lol, showing our age here.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

shit ima be hittin 30 before i know it.... hopefully ill mature some more.. doubt it doe


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 21, 2012)

Me and trubz around the same age. I think I got him by 1 or 2 tho


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Me and trubz around the same age. I think I got him by 1 or 2 tho


i think u my age.... ima be 28


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 21, 2012)

Lol, 5th grade http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5ZvzIOO6aU


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 21, 2012)

I'll hit 26 in a month and a day.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i think u my age.... ima be 28


Yep we the same age.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 21, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I'll hit 26 in a month and a day.


You carry yourself a lot older then that


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> You carry yourself a lot older then that


hard life will do it to ya... thats why i joke alot.. sheeit its all i can do to stay sane.....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

gotta go grab another roll for my vac sealer... i be runnin threw tha shit like toilete paper n dish soap...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 21, 2012)

Life will do that to you.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> hard life will do it to ya... thats why i joke alot.. sheeit its all i can do to stay sane.....


whyte was talking to trouble not you. you're the exact opposite, lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> whyte was talking to trouble not you. you're the exact opposite, lol


i gotta be bro... or id be on some murder suicide shit...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

lets take a look at what chi has to live with.... gang banger even doe in all honesty i got my outs years ago it still follows me... police still lable me one.... saw my mom get shot by my dad when i was 6..... lived in domestic abuse shelter on south side in a even more crime infested area then what im used to... been shot at myself... shot at others... been hit in the head with bricks bottles ect... been robbed by family... family keeps getting smaller... been locked up repeatedly.... ect. ect. ect. when da fuck will it end..... when im dead im guessing... why does god or wtf ever put me threw such troubling shit? fuckit doe i keep rollin and doing me


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

i have to smoke insane amounts of weed just to maintain..... and sometimes shit even harder.... just to relase wtf ever chemicals in my brain so i can forget and be happy for a lil.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6XhzXB3oY8


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 21, 2012)

it probably wont end until you make the right choices. Hell i just started doin that myself.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 21, 2012)

Except for the mom & pop and the shelter par that life in new York city that's why I grow bud


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 21, 2012)

stop cryin though. because we all got our stories and been through it.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Except for the mom & pop and the shelter par that life in new York city that's why I grow bud


i grow and tip da nugg to give me and my family that i call family a better life... and ima keep doing this.. period.... despite jail, jackers ect... im in it to win it.... and im sorry to my mom i had to do it like this because i know she wanted better for me...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> stop cryin though. because we all got our stories and been through it.


aint noone crying nigga.... dont take this the wrong way but id be willing to bet i had to overcome more...... and i know there others out there that got it harder... point is its fucked up.. i didnt have a choice or say in a lot of shit i been threw.. and some i brought apon myself


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 21, 2012)

sound like my brother.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> aint noone crying nigga.... dont take this the wrong way but id be willing to bet i had to overcome more...... and i know there others out there that got it harder... point is its fucked up.. i didnt have a choice or say in a lot of shit i been threw.. and some i brought apon myself


 i feel you, i just hate readin sob stories. because just as white said minus the group home n the mom n pop its the same everywhere. i rarely mention my past and i been through all that on top of chronic health issues my whole life. i don't evrr compare two mens lives as people go thru things n it affects them in different ways.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> sound like my brother.


thought u knew nigga i am yo brotha.... of anotha motha... from a lighter colah..... u spend ur childhood watching ur scitzo ass dad to himself iny the mirror and abuse ur moms? ever been beat with belts soo bad ur skin peels for a week.... or had a frying pan or hot ass grease thrown onto ur stomache... ever woke up to ur mom crying shot bleeding everywere, dad on the floor handcuffed getting beat by cpd bad with batons bad him asking u if u love him and give him a kiss goodbye... trying to explaine to ur 2 year old lil bro whats going on when u dont know urself... then the police steal all my fucking families jewlry.... i aint easy to walk in my shoes folkks


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

and thats why 2 thigs happend to me.... one i have to make jokes to stay sae... and 2 ima ruthless ass motha fucker at times cuzz thats how u gotta be... hay


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> thought u knew nigga i am yo brotha.... of anotha motha... from a lighter colah..... u spend ur childhood watching ur scitzo ass dad to himself iny the mirror and abuse ur moms? ever been beat with belts soo bad ur skin peels for a week.... or had a frying pan or hot ass grease thrown onto ur stomache... ever woke up to ur mom crying shot bleeding everywere, dad on the floor handcuffed getting beat by cpd bad with batons bad him asking u if u love him and give him a kiss goodbye... trying to explaine to ur 2 year old lil bro whats going on when u dont know urself... then the police steal all my fucking families jewlry.... i aint easy to walk in my shoes folkks


 No but i have seen the effects of it . ive posted it before but my girls mom and stepdad are schizo/bipolar. she got some real deal crazy shit stories. but like i said, it aint a pissin match its that most times in our kind of enviroment. this is what you see/get.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> No but i have seen the effects of it . ive posted it before but my girls mom and stepdad are schizo/bipolar. she got some real deal crazy shit stories. but like i said, it aint a pissin match its that most times in our kind of enviroment. this is what you see/get.


not trying to make it A pissin match just spreading knolidge and venting.... i still dont understand why my moms keeps that vics last name... and as it stands right now.. id put a bullit in my own father...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

i just find it fuced up when people on this site say im fake when my life is as real has it gets... ima go blow one back to da sky... amor my niggas ill holla


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 21, 2012)

because, as far as they know "gangsta's thug's" or anybody from the "hood" dont have computers.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 21, 2012)

Well I don't care what anybody thinks as long as who I consider friends know I'm good I'm happy.. No need to be telling people stuff about my life especially personal stuff like that.. I wouldn't go around saying what I'll do and what I did because in reality "that makes YOU look weak"


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> my dick......................


 .... and a bowl of grape nuts.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

loooooooool.... afternoon fade... be cool.... u still smoking or no? i would be if i was you...


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> loooooooool.... afternoon fade... be cool.... u still smoking or no? i would be if i was you...


 i get randomly drug tested. think about it.


----------



## poplars (Nov 21, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i get randomly drug tested. think about it.


cant wait till you can blaze again faded


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2012)

poplars said:


> cant wait till you can blaze again faded


 i'm fine without it. it's not something i "need". it did help a lot with my pain, but i still have my pills.


----------



## poplars (Nov 21, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I'll hit 26 in a month and a day.


jeeze if your the young i feel like a kid at 21 lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 21, 2012)

poplars said:


> jeeze if your the young i feel like a kid at 21 lol


Lmao I see why he refers to you as the lil homie..


----------



## poplars (Nov 21, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lmao I see why he refers to you as the lil homie..


yep thankfully it doesnt reflect in my growing. if i hadnt have shown my pic and told my age people would think i was a loooot older lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 21, 2012)

poplars said:


> yep thankfully it doesnt reflect in my growing. if i hadnt have shown my pic and told my age people would think i was a loooot older lol


I'm one of those people.. Shit 21 that's what's up keep it up and your name might remain in this game. You speak with a lot more knowledge then alo of people


----------



## poplars (Nov 21, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I'm one of those people.. Shit 21 that's what's up keep it up and your name might remain in this game. You speak with a lot more knowledge then alo of people


yeah i fully intend to bro thanks. its definitely not always certain but i know i have accomplioshed things worth talking about and worth reproducing and improving upon. i try m best not to stay stagnat in thought, try a few new things every year, stay up with the pros in the movement.typing on an ipad so sorry if i dont sound as eloquent as usual


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

nice avitar pops...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

pops is getting more n more buck with it..... fuck it he legal!!!

ona side note i will be going to check out colorado in a few weeks or less even... gotta visit close friends of family... ima check out the vibe and see if it could be for me


----------



## poplars (Nov 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> pops is getting more n more buck with it..... fuck it he legal!!!ona side note i will be going to check out colorado in a few weeks or less even... gotta visit close friends of family... ima check out the vibe and see if it could be for me


yep besides you cant see much in that pic haha smokescreen.right on let us know what you thiink of co


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

poplars said:


> yep besides you cant see much in that pic haha smokescreen.right on let us know what you thiink of co


ohh i will.... hoping i can find a rual area far from big cities were i can grow how i want.. indoors and out


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ohh i will.... hoping i can find a rual area far from big cities were i can grow how i want.. indoors and out


Sell you some nice land in CO


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Sell you some nice land in CO


keep talkin..


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> keep talkin..


 you can't really make big purchases without proving where your money came from.  unless you want a visit from the IRS.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> you can't really make big purchases without proving where your money came from.  unless you want a visit from the IRS.



i can pay in gold and ivory/.... lolol


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> keep talkin..


Lol it's out in Loveland, CO


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Lol it's out in Loveland, CO


what is it house cabin ect? what size land? are neigbors close? small town? how are the cops? what amp service does it get to the house? hopefully 200.... does it have a basement? can i get cable internet there? how much u want for rent? also sq. footage of house


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 21, 2012)

i swear i was just looking at houses in loveland, thats by ft collins right?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i can pay in gold and ivory/.... lolol


 you still have to show some type of "income".


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> you still have to show some type of "income".


lol i have a plan for that.. u think ima walk up to somone with a shoebox full of cash? come on man....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

i dont have to show no income if its by owner rental....


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol i have a plan for that.. u think ima walk up to somone with a shoebox full of cash? come on man....


 yes, judging by the way you show yourself, i think that's exactly what you would do.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> what is it house cabin ect? what size land? are neigbors close? small town? how are the cops? what amp service does it get to the house? hopefully 200.... does it have a basement? can i get cable internet there? how much u want for rent? also sq. footage of house


Let me call my aunt. She still lives out there I live about 7 hours away and just rent out to good people. Where it's located is is in the rural area just outside of loveland and the cops don't get 2 shits about growing or anything. Matter of fact my 2nd cousin is married to a cop and she grows lol. 

Yes it is 200 and yes it has a basement and I use to have dish network and cox internet there. If I remember right its right around 1200 not including basement. I usually ask 1100 but it just depends on who it is.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 21, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i swear i was just looking at houses in loveland, thats by ft collins right?


Sure is


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> yes, judging by the way you show yourself, i think that's exactly what you would do.


hahahahaha ahhh its a love hate relationship with you uncle.. i swear


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Sell you some nice land in CO





theexpress said:


> keep talkin..





theexpress said:


> i dont have to show no income if its by owner rental....


 he said "sell". you said "keep talking". now you say "rental". so what is it?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Let me call my aunt. She still lives out there I live about 7 hours away and just rent out to good people. Where it's located is is in the rural area just outside of loveland and the cops don't get 2 shits about growing or anything. Matter of fact my 2nd cousin is married to a cop and she grows lol.
> 
> Yes it is 200 and yes it has a basement and I use to have dish network and cox internet there. If I remember right its right around 1200 not including basement. I usually ask 1100 but it just depends on who it is.


i can do 900-1k a month.. consider my electric bill will be like 2k or more a month and ima drop like 10K in equipment..... thats just for indoors... outside is more


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> hahahahaha ahhh its a love hate relationship with you uncle.. i swear


 there is NOTHING about you that i love. other then pointing out your ignorance.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> there is NOTHING about you that i love. other then pointing out your ignorance.


well then ima give u plenty to point at... mother fucker!!! lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> well then ima give u plenty to point at... mother fucker!!! lol


 you already do, girlfriend. show me some more guns.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> you already do, girlfriend. show me some more guns.


are you pointing me out to others has your pointing at me? shoud i go underground? switch everything up again? dont try to get outta shit by puttin others in shit... lol shame on u


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i can do 900-1k a month.. consider my electric bill will be like 2k or more a month and ima drop like 10K in equipment..... thats just for indoors... outside is more


I'd do 950. I'll be going out there here pretty soon to see my family so I'll see what's up.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> I'd do 950. I'll be going out there here pretty soon to see my family so I'll see what's up.


how much land is it on? what sized lot? also how does the whole electric bill shit work out in co? is it like calis gay ass tier system were they rape in the ass raw the more power u use? can i get like a locked rate on lets say .14c per kwh?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

ude the smell of this bubba after u smoke it lingers long has fuck............ my who tip smelling like fresh ground coffee kush funk


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> how much land is it on? what sized lot? also how does the whole electric bill shit work out in co? is it like calis gay ass tier system were they rape in the ass raw the more power u use? can i get like a locked rate on lets say .14c per kwh?


The house currently sets on 20 acres. I haven't ever paid more then .15c per kwh and no it's not like cali's gay teir system. You use as much as you want as long as you pay your bill they don't fuck wit ya bro.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

hats from just opening a small jar packing a fat bowl and blazing it,,,, shit hittin hard


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> The house currently sets on 20 acres. I haven't ever paid more then .15c per kwh and no it's not like cali's gay teir system. You use as much as you want as long as you pay your bill they don't fuck wit ya bro.


ooo wow 20 acres... any of it wooded with a decent size clearing? how far is that from denver?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

here pm me dude lets not talk in public no more fdd is an informent for da feds


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> are you pointing me out to others has your pointing at me? shoud i go underground? switch everything up again? dont try to get outta shit by puttin others in shit... lol shame on u


 it is YOU that is posting what you post. once again, there is no need for me to point out anything, you already do good job of that YOURSELF.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> here pm me dude lets not talk in public no more fdd is an informent for da feds


 you do realize ANYONE, and EVERYONE, can see what you post.  you are your own informant.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> you do realize ANYONE, and EVERYONE, can see what you post.  you are your own informant.


yea but u know my real name


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yea but u know my real name


 it is you who keeps posting peoples names. i have more class than to ever even consider it. seems you worry because it's something you yourself would do. i'm not you. keep posting pics of money and weed though. it's not doing anything to help you stay safe. i'm trying to warn you, if anything. you seem more focused on bragging then worrying about your own safety though. you're exactly what they are after. good luck. and it won't take me telling them your name for you to get caught. there are 1000 other ways. none of them involving me.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> it is you who keeps posting peoples names. i have more class than to ever even consider it. seems you worry because it's something you yourself would do. i'm not you. keep posting pics of money and weed though. it's not doing anything to help you stay safe. i'm trying to warn you, if anything. you seem more focused on bragging then worrying about your own safety though. you're exactly what they are after. good luck. and it won't take me telling them your name for you to get caught. there are 1000 other ways. none of them involving me.


i just wanna know how da fuck are still free? u already been sentenced but ur still out? hows that work? cuzz i know if i was in ur shoes they would have set my bond igh has hell.. made me forfit my passport... and i would have been transferd to prison soon after i was sentenced.. makes no sense... u got popped on fe drug charges and there treating u like a white color criminal.. wtf u doing for them?......


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

fed* drug charges.. and white collar* criminal... excuse my poor spelling


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 21, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm not you. keep posting pics of money and weed though. it's not doing anything to help you stay safe. i'm trying to warn you, if anything. you seem more focused on bragging then worrying about your own safety though.


something I tried explaining to him already


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i just wanna know how da fuck are still free? u already been sentenced but ur still out? hows that work? cuzz i know if i was in ur shoes they would have set my bond igh has hell.. made me forfit my passport... and i would have been transferd to prison soon after i was sentenced.. makes no sense... u got popped on fe drug charges and there treating u like a white color criminal.. wtf u doing for them?......


 i am on a $100,000 dollar signature bond. i am under the watchful eye of a federal probation officer. i am not allowed to leave my district and he visits my work and drug tests me. it's what the feds do. i report to prison Jan 22. this is "common procedure". it is called "self surrendering", look it up. it was a nonviolent crime, with no victim. it pretty much is a "white collared crime". if i were doing anything for them i would be considered a CI and would not being on my way to PRISON for 3 years.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 21, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i am on a $100,000 dollar signature bond. i am under the watchful eye of a federal probation officer. i am not allowed to leave my district and he visits my work and drug tests me. it's what the feds do. i report to prison Jan 22. this is "common procedure". it is called "self surrendering", look it up. it was a nonviolent crime, with no victim. it pretty much is a "white collared crime". if i were doing anything for them i would be considered a CI and would not being on my way to PRISON for 3 years.


Trust me CI's don't get sentenced for 3 yrs. My old home boy was caught up on federal charges and was looking at 15-20yrs and some how ended up with 10 months on work release program. Hmm and somehow 15 people were busted shortly after he was transferred.

I would hate to have a federal p.o. Fuck that! I thought my state corrections officer was bad.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 21, 2012)

Well when you are the sole provider for your family then you have to make tough decisions. Everybodies situation is different and I'm hoping for the best for fdd. On top of that since he's doing goo on his probation hopefully he gets out early back on probation and back home with the family.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> something I tried explaining to him already


if u think there aint purpose to what i do ur sick...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i am on a $100,000 dollar signature bond. i am under the watchful eye of a federal probation officer. i am not allowed to leave my district and he visits my work and drug tests me. it's what the feds do. i report to prison Jan 22. this is "common procedure". it is called "self surrendering", look it up. it was a nonviolent crime, with no victim. it pretty much is a "white collared crime". if i were doing anything for them i would be considered a CI and would not being on my way to PRISON for 3 years.


i thought it was 5 years???? then u said ull be out in 13 months... now 3 years.... which is it?


----------



## poplars (Nov 21, 2012)

glad to see this thread has gone to hell again.but don't worry I'll still be the peaceful STONER who doesn't consume alcohol or any other drug that would make me more likely to go on an argument rampage.....................so sk dabs to you all, I wont tell you to simmer down because that'll just fuel the fire


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

poplars said:


> glad to see this thread has gone to hell again.but don't worry I'll still be the peaceful STONER who doesn't consume alcohol or any other drug that would make me more likely to go on an argument rampage.....................so sk dabs to you all, I wont tell you to simmer down because that'll just fuel the fire



were can i get a hat like that???.....


----------



## poplars (Nov 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> were can i get a hat like that???.....


its a mexican hat, just go to so cal lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

poplars said:


> its a mexican hat, just go to so cal lol


i was just there..... didnt see any hats like that... lots of crystal meth doe... lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> if u think there aint purpose to what i do ur sick...


So there's a purpose to you showing off pictures of you and pictures of money?If there is I don't see it:/


----------



## poplars (Nov 21, 2012)

probably need to go closer to the mexico boarder


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> So there's a purpose to you showing off pictures of you and pictures of money?If there is I don't see it:/


you off all fucking people should see it.......


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

poplars said:


> probably need to go closer to the mexico boarder


will there be coke there?


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 21, 2012)

Wish I could try some of this legendary sk


----------



## poplars (Nov 21, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Wish I could try some of this legendary sk


just hang out here for a while and you will probably get a chance one day...ima dab some now.http://i1258.photobucket.com/albums/ii536/poplars/hashish/file_zpsf286cf19.jpg


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i thought it was 5 years???? then u said ull be out in 13 months... now 3 years.... which is it?


 i explained it thoroughly. you just didn't get it. i got sentenced to 34 months, which is roughly 3 years. there is a program that if i am accepted into will possibly cut my time down to as little as 13 months. but that is the best case scenario. i figure i'll do at least 18. i've already done 4. so i start at 30. minus 4 more for good behavior. there are several different possibilities of what i actually will do so i can't say for sure. try to follow along, i've posted this numerous times now.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 21, 2012)

poplars said:


> just hang out here for a while and you will probably get a chance one day...ima dab some now.http://i1258.photobucket.com/albums/ii536/poplars/hashish/file_zpsf286cf19.jpg


That's what I like to hear. and damn pops wanna share a dab with me?  lol I'm so jealous.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> So there's a purpose to you showing off pictures of you and pictures of money?If there is I don't see it:/


 it must make his penis bigger. lord knows he can use all the help he can get.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i explained it thoroughly. you just didn't get it. i got sentenced to 34 months, which is roughly 3 years. there is a program that if i am accepted into will possibly cut my time down to as little as 13 months. but that is the best case scenario. i figure i'll do at least 18. i've already done 4. so i start at 30. minus 4 more for good behavior. there are several different possibilities of what i actually will do so i can't say for sure. try to follow along, i've posted this numerous times now.


o
k well i wish the best for you and your family...


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> o k well i wish the best for you and your family...


 you say that now.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

yall see fdd antagonize me and shit.......... lol ahhhhhhh welcome to the sk thread uncle fade... home of the strain thats greater then ur hijack or anything u ever grew.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yall see fdd antagonize me and shit.......... lol ahhhhhhh welcome to the sk thread uncle fade... home of the strain thats greater then ur hijack or anything u ever grew.....


 i don't even smoke. why would i care?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> you say that now.


i
always ment that man... i wish u would have never got caught... and didnt have to lose ur freedome for basicly growing a marvelous plant... but u just aggravate the shit outta me.... so i say vulger shit twords u


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i don't even smoke. why would i care?



well if u dont even smoke and u dont care why do you bother posting on this thread? or this site even? must be to antagonize me...


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i always ment that man... i wish u would have never got caught... and didnt have to lose ur freedome for basicly growing a marvelous plant... but u just aggravate the shit outta me.... so i say vulger shit twords u


 you spend half your time on this forum fucking with other people. getting all geeked out and attacking all the women. how's it feel to get a little back? you certainly have it coming.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> well if u dont even smoke and u dont care why do you bother posting on this thread? or this site even? must be to antagonize me...


 didn't you just recently post my name on the open forum? again. didn't you recently get the "picture of yourself" thread closed because you were being a dick? didn't you threaten us all that you were leaving? didn't you attack april and sunni? then simply blamed it on meth and coke? why didn't you leave? why are YOU even here?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> you spend half your time on this forum fucking with other people. getting all geeked out and attacking all the women. how's it feel to get a little back? you certainly have it coming.


looooooool.... do it with style... and the diffrence is with me people know im fucking around and play into it.... u...... u just make people wanna chock u and shit


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

ur just her trying to stir shit up and get my thread closed because im not a indoor mod anymore... ur a looser dude... i did meth for like 90 days off and on... we both know ur a tweeker from waaaaay fucking back.... u prolly used to shoot that shit even...


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2012)

you weren't "kidding". you were out of your mind and you offended people. then you blamed it on the meth and coke.


----------



## poplars (Nov 21, 2012)

yeah I guess I'm just too medicated all the time to understand the point behind arguing like this... the ego tends to fade in the background when you see it and realize all the trouble it can cause you............. time for another dab


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ur just her trying to stir shit up and get my thread closed because im not a indoor mod anymore... ur a looser dude... i did meth for like 90 days off and on... we both know ur a tweeker from waaaaay fucking back.... u prolly used to shoot that shit even...


 it was 15 years ago, and i have never in my life touched a needle. i have no intention of getting your thread closed. i'm "just kidding" around with you.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2012)

poplars said:


> yeah I guess I'm just too medicated all the time to understand the point behind arguing like this... the ego tends to fade in the background when you see it and realize all the trouble it can cause you............. time for another dab


 i learned it from theexpress.  he's good at dishing it out, terrible at taking it though.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i learned it from theexpress.  he's good at dishing it out, terrible at taking it though.



lol i hope u get to "take it good" in da joint... lol i was just kidding


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2012)

prison CAMP is not "the joint". LOL


----------



## aknight3 (Nov 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol i hope u get to "take it good" in da joint... lol i was just kidding


hey man i understand yall wanna duke it out and i dont really care honestly whether its defense or not, lets just not call eachother ''motherfucker'' and ''tweakers'' in really poor taste like that cause then i have to move my mouse n stuff..ok?


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 21, 2012)

poplars said:


> yeah I guess I'm just too medicated all the time to understand the point behind arguing like this... the ego tends to fade in the background when you see it and realize all the trouble it can cause you............. time for another dab


I never saw the point in it. I think this hobby needs peace and love and just pure happiness. I'm a firm believer in karma and talking with my plants. I feel that if I'm in tune with them they will treat me good in return. 

I never saw the point in getting all worked up over a bunch of idiots. The world tends to work itself out in the end.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

aknight3 said:


> hey man i understand yall wanna duke it out and i dont really care honestly whether its defense or not, lets just not call eachother ''motherfucker'' and ''tweakers'' in really poor taste like that cause then i have to move my mouse n stuff..ok?


lol are you an indoor mod? i dont know who you are... but u can start moving your mouse on fdd..... i dont appreciate ur threats... esp not in this thread...


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol are you an indoor mod? i dont know who you are... but u can start moving your mouse on fdd..... i dont appreciate ur threats... esp not in this thread...


 bust out your gun!!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

da penguin took my gun away....... otherwise id been bounced ya... and the other one making threats to me when he isnt even an indoor mod.... lol


----------



## aknight3 (Nov 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol are you an indoor mod? i dont know who you are... but u can start moving your mouse on fdd..... i dont appreciate ur threats... esp not in this thread...


hey man im not threating anyone at all...im being very nice actually, it doesnt matter to me if you know who I am. and it doesnt matter what thread you post on, fdd isnt calling anyone vulgar names...like i said if you want to fight, then fight, but dont say vulgar things to other members


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

this used to be the spot... now this is just the spot that fdd has fucked up.... im going to go roll up about 2 2.5 grams into a jay and light that sucker up... id appreciate if one of the true indoor mods wether it be my dude whyte, or my dude penyayo, or my other dude genuity to clean this bitch up a lil since i am no longer indoor mod and cant... i understand i contributed and therefore its only fair some my posts be deleted.. i dont give a shit.. this just stops here though.. thank yall and happy turkey day..... peaaaaaaaaaaaace


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

aknight3 said:


> hey man im not threating anyone at all...im being very nice actually, it doesnt matter to me if you know who I am. and it doesnt matter what thread you post on, fdd isnt calling anyone vulgar names...like i said if you want to fight, then fight, but dont say vulgar things to other members


happy thanksgiving...... seems like you dont know me yet... i just talk like that... and if you dont like it then dont associate with me... uzz 90% or more of the tie im on this site im on here... this is the fort right here... your welcoe to stay... but keep that sensor shit away from all the regulars on this thread.. we all have an understanding and dont need any other imput.. have a nice night


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> this used to be the spot... now this is just the spot that fdd has fucked up.... im going to go roll up about 2 2.5 grams into a jay and light that sucker up... id appreciate if one of the true indoor mods wether it be my dude whyte, or my dude penyayo, or my other dude genuity to clean this bitch up a lil since i am no longer indoor mod and cant... i understand i contributed and therefore its only fair some my posts be deleted.. i dont give a shit.. this just stops here though.. thank yall and happy turkey day..... peaaaaaaaaaaaace



am I allowed to stay in the sk thread?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> am I allowed to stay in the sk thread?


lol i mean can u go even a lil lower on the rent.... im starting to think its one of ur many grow houses but not in use and u dont give a shit about it... shit ill work that bitch... anyway happy turkey day bro.. stay in touch


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol i mean can u go even a lil lower on the rent.... im starting to think its one of ur many grow houses but not in use and u dont give a shit about it... shit ill work that bitch... anyway happy turkey day bro.. stay in touch


Same to you bro!


----------



## poplars (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm stupid stoned off of 3 fat dabs...g ood night


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

poplars said:


> I'm stupid stoned off of 3 fat dabs...g ood night


night to you to... and happy turkey day... and to all yall....


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 21, 2012)

poplars said:


> I'm stupid stoned off of 3 fat dabs...g ood night


Well I may not be super stoned off some sk but I am super stoned off some bubble hash


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2012)

i'm stone sober.


----------



## aknight3 (Nov 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> happy thanksgiving...... seems like you dont know me yet... i just talk like that... and if you dont like it then dont associate with me... uzz 90% or more of the tie im on this site im on here... this is the fort right here... your welcoe to stay... but keep that sensor shit away from all the regulars on this thread.. we all have an understanding and dont need any other imput.. have a nice night


thanks for the welcome  it doesnt matter to me really who is a regular or not, vulgarity is against the forum rules, with all this fighting going on i didnt see the 'understanding', ive been here since 2007, i know who the regulars are  happy thanksiving to you as well


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 21, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm stone sober.


Haha. I remember those days. I use to sit and take a shit every time they asked for piss. I swear my po had a fascination with the penis.


----------



## aknight3 (Nov 21, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Haha. I remember those days. I use to sit and take a shit every time they asked for piss. I swear my po had a fascination with the penis.


my next door neighbor used to be into meth really bad, like to the point he had a lab and started making pounds of it, he was the guy stealing those big tanks from the farms lol, he was caught and put on federal parole, he said it was really really tough, i feel for anyone who has the us of a govt on their back like that, its very intimidating i bet, as im sure thats how its designed to be.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 21, 2012)

aknight3 said:


> my next door neighbor used to be into meth really bad, like to the point he had a lab and started making pounds of it, he was the guy stealing those big tanks from the farms lol, he was caught and put on federal parole, he said it was really really tough, i feel for anyone who has the us of a govt on their back like that, its very intimidating i bet, as im sure thats how its designed to be.


Yea it sucked ass. Worst 4 yrs of my life. 

Tell you what the day I was released I smoked a fat j. Oh yes such a stress reliever


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

this is where im tryna get to.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgSfsXBa19U&feature=related


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving my fellow stoners!!!


----------



## poplars (Nov 22, 2012)

meh probably not gonna be a happy one over here but I'll be plenty stoned....cheers.....


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 22, 2012)

poplars said:


> meh probably not gonna be a happy one over here but I'll be plenty stoned....cheers.....


Well that's never good pops, Well I wish you the best stoned Thanksgiving then 

Smoke a another dab man.


----------



## poplars (Nov 22, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Well that's never good pops, Well I wish you the best stoned Thanksgiving then Smoke a another dab man.


yep..... wish I had a TI nail. quartz is kinda effy on the dabbing, takes more flame and doesn't vape as much.but atleast I can take dabs lolwish I had other bros to chill with today and toke out but it is what it is. they prolly got actual families to have thanksgiving with. *loads another dab*


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 22, 2012)

Aint nothing better for a bad day like good food pops. You aint go nowhere to get a plate from.


----------



## poplars (Nov 22, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Aint nothing better for a bad day like good food pops. You aint go nowhere to get a plate from.


well idk I feel like I'd rather stay home and not eat much than just impose myself on someone elses thanksgiving. idk. I do have someone I could hit up but idk. ima take some more dabs


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 22, 2012)

poplars said:


> yep..... wish I had a TI nail. quartz is kinda effy on the dabbing, takes more flame and doesn't vape as much.but atleast I can take dabs lolwish I had other bros to chill with today and toke out but it is what it is. they prolly got actual families to have thanksgiving with. *loads another dab*


Bro I'd chill and toke up with you if I could. I've gotta go to my in-laws today and I don't think there is enough weed in the world for that lol


----------



## poplars (Nov 22, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Bro I'd chill and toke up with you if I could. I've gotta go to my in-laws today and I don't think there is enough weed in the world for that lol


haha the funny thing is I have plenty of herb and hash just nobody lives close so its not easy to get to chillin. but I do have a stoner neighbor who is cool I"ll probably hit them up later today.for now it's just one of those mornings where I feel like I just have to dab until I feel better.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 22, 2012)

poplars said:


> haha the funny thing is I have plenty of herb and hash just nobody lives close so its not easy to get to chillin. but I do have a stoner neighbor who is cool I"ll probably hit them up later today.for now it's just one of those mornings where I feel like I just have to dab until I feel better.


Lol I know how that goes. My closet neighbor is over 2 miles away. Love it. I have those mornings to man

Might have to take me a road trip sometime


----------



## poplars (Nov 22, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Lol I know how that goes. My closet neighbor is over 2 miles away. Love it. I have those mornings to manMight have to take me a road trip sometime


yeah I hear that, my closest neighbors are closer than that, but most people live about 10-20 miles from me haha, possibly more.task & linus is kickin I'm really enjoying this dab rap ! any other bands like this?


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 22, 2012)

poplars said:


> yeah I hear that, my closest neighbors are closer than that, but most people live about 10-20 miles from me haha, possibly more.task & linus is kickin I'm really enjoying this dab rap ! any other bands like this?


Not sure man


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

i got a vacuume sleaer pops... ill mail ya a plate//... lol :]


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 22, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i got a vacuume sleaer pops... ill mail ya a plate//... lol :]


You can always mail me some


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> You can always mail me some


lol ur eatin diner with family..... i have alot to e mad at for sure... but i have evenmore to be thankful for today..... im alive, in good health, smoking good, and gonna spend time with what lil i consider family..


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

poplars said:


> yeah I hear that, my closest neighbors are closer than that, but most people live about 10-20 miles from me haha, possibly more.task & linus is kickin I'm really enjoying this dab rap ! any other bands like this?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUl3OrCVdrg


----------



## poplars (Nov 22, 2012)

bro I'm gonna teach you a trick that will change your life chitown.take the last part of this linkhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v= *lUl3OrCVdrg* then [youtube*] lUl3OrCVdrg[*/youtube] (without *'s)


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

i cant just click that..


----------



## poplars (Nov 22, 2012)

[youtube]lUl3OrCVdrg[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

poplars said:


> [youtube]lUl3OrCVdrg[/youtube]


fuck it one mo gain!!!!!


----------



## poplars (Nov 22, 2012)

[youtube]GkSP28GuUug[/youtube]


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 22, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol ur eatin diner with family..... i have alot to e mad at for sure... but i have evenmore to be thankful for today..... im alive, in good health, smoking good, and gonna spend time with what lil i consider family..


I may be eating with my familia but doesn't mean I wouldn't accept it lol


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 22, 2012)

Alright guys so tomorrow is the tudes black friday sale so any of you got suggestions on my next strain?


----------



## poplars (Nov 22, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Alright guys so tomorrow is the tudes black friday sale so any of you got suggestions on my next strain?


how much of cali cons gear have you run???


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> I may be eating with my familia but doesn't mean I wouldn't accept it lol


just dont sign for it ;]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

poplars said:


> how much of cali cons gear have you run???


ive myself run the tahoe og.... blackwater... and i got some specia pend from papo from new york... julius ceaser x pre 98 bubba and i think tahoe x bubba is that right whyte?.. havent run those yet.. saving them


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

special blend* i be trying to type to fast lol it aint working out for me.... gives what im trying to say that drunk look.. im not always drunk...lol


----------



## poplars (Nov 22, 2012)

[youtube]EY43pKh3u1Q[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZY3HUd8tPc


----------



## poplars (Nov 22, 2012)

theexpress said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZY3HUd8tPc


don't want to use that trick I just tried to teach you huh?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzdad9uktzQ&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

poplars said:


> bro I'm gonna teach you a trick that will change your life chitown.take the last part of this linkhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v= *lUl3OrCVdrg* then [youtube*] lUl3OrCVdrg[*/youtube] (without *'s)


i dont understand wtf this means


----------



## poplars (Nov 22, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i dont understand wtf this means


the part thats in bold, you copy and paste that into the youtube brackets, remove the * and you have a full link you can click.....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uGKlQuyCeU&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

dude i stilll dont understand... its easier for me to do it my way.. thats my tade mark


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufN3sNsqNqA&feature=fvwrel


----------



## poplars (Nov 22, 2012)

half as many people will click on em tho. it's so fuckin easy I don't know why this is so fucking hard to explain.the LAST PART OF THE YOUTUBE LINK THAT IDENTIFYS IT.... like "EY43pKh3u1Q"put it in the MIDDLE of this*[youtube] EY43pKh3u1Q /youtube]* add a bracket [ to that and it wil work.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mB9zt5oR0js


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 22, 2012)

lol, flew right over his head pops.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 22, 2012)

I've tried telling him before pops....... it's better this way coming from chitown though..... all those videos he posts, if they were all changed to youtube videos than links, it would lag the fuck outta my comp. I'd have to just bypass this thread with all the lag. I like it better when theexpress just shoots links, I just bypass them anyway. It's always gonna be a rap video and always some dude from chicago anyway.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I've tried telling him before pops....... it's better this way coming from chitown though..... all those videos he posts, if they were all changed to youtube videos than links, it would lag the fuck outta my comp. I'd have to just bypass this thread with all the lag. I like it better when theexpress just shoots links, I just bypass them anyway. It's always gonna be a rap video and always some dude from chicago anyway.


llololbetter my way cuzz its a surprize till u click it

aloha tropucal peoples... rip isreal http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1bFr2SWP1I

ol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

as a welfare baby i can feel this a lil bit..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6am8V5KNJ4A


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2012)

i simply don't click them.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i simply don't click them.


hahaha

how bout u simply dont click on this thread... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCDAfa-NI-M


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2012)

click, click, click.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

bet everyone but trubz is sleep on diss.... chitown... ole school cut http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJkjVfOcIxs


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> click, click, click.


got a couple things that go click clickc lick myself.. dont tell them peoples lolol


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 22, 2012)

poplars said:


> how much of cali cons gear have you run???


I've run tahoe og, pre98, headband, and black water.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 22, 2012)

Only because i have Grandparents, lol i may be hearing some of this today.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2012)

theexpress said:


> got a couple things that go click clickc lick myself.. dont tell them peoples lolol


 like the gun YOU posted a picture of. lol


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 22, 2012)

theexpress said:


> just dont sign for it ;]


Shit only a fool would sign for it lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> like the gun YOU posted a picture of. lol


i kn
ow what ur problem is..... u need to smoke and listen to some laid back music... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WzeCDhC7nY


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 22, 2012)

what is legality is in the eye of the beholder? that shit makes no sense to me


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Only because i have Grandparents, lol i may be hearing some of this today.


u sleep on that good music jo


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 22, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i kn ow what ur problem is..... u need to smoke and listen to some laid back music... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WzeCDhC7nY


 this one'll always ride.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 22, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> what is legality is in the eye of the beholder? that shit makes no sense to me


Lol, idk bro I did that a long time ago and thought I changed it but I guess not. I was prob backed off some bubble hash lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 22, 2012)

i ain't sleepin. i appreciate for what it is. but it gets no play in my usual daily grind.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> what is legality is in the eye of the beholder? that shit makes no sense to me


legalityn is has simple has going to a 420 friendly dr. and telling that chump u cant sleep at night and have chronic pains... then giving him 60 bux


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 22, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Lol, idk bro I did that a long time ago and thought I changed it but I guess not. I was prob backed off some bubble hash lol


 oh, well you should change that shit. it's pretty retarded.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i kn ow what ur problem is..... u need to smoke and listen to some laid back music... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WzeCDhC7nY


 Problem? i have no problem. just chillin' on the couch with my wife watching Dr. Phil.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2012)

theexpress said:


> legalityn is has simple has going to a 420 friendly dr. and telling that chump u cant sleep at night and have chronic pains... then giving him 60 bux


 what?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

but in chicago we say fuckit it and ride around with pounds in the trunk on some catch e if u can type ish


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 22, 2012)

theexpress said:


> legalityn is has simple has going to a 420 friendly dr. and telling that chump u cant sleep at night and have chronic pains... then giving him 60 bux


 i wanna hiti CO but that 6 plant limit is bs. is that even if im medical?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 22, 2012)

theexpress said:


> but in chicago we say fuckit it and ride around with pounds in the trunk on some catch e if u can type ish


 thats everywhere.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> what?


u heard right..... thinkin about going to colorado now were i dont even gotta pretend to be sick... lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i wanna hiti CO but that 6 plant limit is bs. is that even if im medical?


here the trick tot hat..... find someplace rural in co and just blow it up....


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 22, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> oh, well you should change that shit. it's pretty retarded.



Already have bro.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 22, 2012)

theexpress said:


> here the trick tot hat..... find someplace rural in co and just blow it up....


 I mean, what do you think that plant limit is here? i make my own laws. but if the laws in place suit my needs then i will abide as much as possible.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsU6_eSG4k4


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 22, 2012)

You been drinkin? i gotta homie that everytime im at his crib and he's drunk he plays some al green.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I mean, what do you think that plant limit is here? i make my own laws. but if the laws in place suit my needs then i will abide as much as possible.


6 plants per person.. only half can be mature... they have the caregiver program.. dont know if there is a cap on patients like in michigan


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> You been drinkin? i gotta homie that everytime im at his crib and he's drunk he plays some al green.


yeah
im slow sippin some of this martel.. almost out and need more but everything is closed


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 22, 2012)

Lol, so only 3 in flower, 3 in veg. .. no clones n shyt?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 22, 2012)

theexpress said:


> llololbetter my way cuzz its a surprize till u click italoha tropucal peoples... rip isreal http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1bFr2SWP1Iol


Ok, ...that one I had to click.  thanks


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UP34u6rdscs


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 22, 2012)

theexpress said:


> 6 plants per person.. only half can be mature... they have the caregiver program.. dont know if there is a cap on patients like in michigan


Nah bro there is no cap if your a caregiver, my uncle has 16 patients lol.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Ok, ...that one I had to click.  thanks


da chi respects da people of the tropics and there rich poi eating heritage... never met a more kind or goodhearted people


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVIA1n5ng4Y&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Nah bro there is no cap if your a caregiver, my uncle has 16 patients lol.


w

ell if its like that ima be growing for half of colorado lol


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 22, 2012)

theexpress said:


> w
> 
> ell if its like that ima be growing for half of colorado lol


LOL ya bro. he has 96 plants right now. I know you are tryin to go bigger than that but at 96 plants I sure as shit wouldn't complain


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukPMo5EhauQ&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> LOL ya bro. he has 96 plants right now. I know you are tryin to go bigger than that but at 96 plants I sure as shit wouldn't complain


its a start


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 22, 2012)

theexpress said:


> its a start



We all gotta start somewhere.

Oh good ol Colorado.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

da anthem.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spkcAjt-TKU&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHowqKYSXNI


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 22, 2012)

Well all I'm headed to go eat me some grub and make an appearance with the in-laws. Better pack a bowl for the road.

Hope you all have a good thanksgiving!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUlFRp5QAMA&feature=g-vrec


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2012)

[youtube]18wHoMOBPh4[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> [youtube]18wHoMOBPh4[/youtube]


[youtube]JE70Dv31udk[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

[youtube]HXSZ1E2Yb[/youtube] ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2012)

you didn't even listen to my song. it's almost 8 minutes long and you posted 3 mins after i posted.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

theexpress said:


> [youtube]JE70Dv31udk[/youtube]



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXSZ1E2Yb-4&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> you didn't even listen to my song. it's almost 8 minutes long and you posted 3 mins after i posted.



lol ur right i didnt....


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 22, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> [youtube]18wHoMOBPh4[/youtube]


I listened .


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

[youtube]tX1v6LOKsL0[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

still workin on it.. lol ^^^^ think i lmost got it


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

amn ive smoked 15 grams in less then 48 hours.. hahahaha ima major pothead.. we talkin str8 bubba


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2012)

theexpress said:


> amn ive smoked 15 grams in less then 48 hours.. hahahaha ima major pothead.. we talkin str8 bubba


 must not be very good if you have to smoke that much.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

[youtube]8cdslT4ecSI[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> must not be very good if you have to smoke that much.



hahahahahahahaha or i have a major ass tolerence because i consume huge amounts of only the highest grade cannabiss


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2012)

theexpress said:


> hahahahahahahaha or i have a major ass tolerence because i consume huge amounts of only the highest grade cannabiss


 what's the point?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

damn taste sooo fucking good... man fuck ah og kush.... its not always about that pinsole og taste this coffee/chocklatey/funky/hashy bubba is shitting on over 98% of the thousands of diffrent kinds of og kush


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

[youtube]C_HXieVm7Tk[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

[youtube]XfNHPQ3ixNc[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> what's the point?


to reach da level of soma/nirvana.... to keep myself from doing the dumbshit i think about doing every few minuetes.. to medicate....


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2012)

[youtube]0aEnnH6t8Ts[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> [youtube]0aEnnH6t8Ts[/youtube]


brittany can get speared in a darkend alley... no rubber not pullin out... [youtube]XfNHPQ3ixNc[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

[youtube]YqEqS5pQqFg[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

[youtube]4wbwdoeJWuI[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

[youtube]tNhAkcr4xqg[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

[youtube]pFqsUHBrxuw[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

[youtube]KIwk4d_QD-I[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

ecilla>eminem, machine gun kelly, and lil whyte.... [youtube]VIevqhc8paw[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

[youtube]c_VCEXFiIkk[/youtube] no crips no bloods just folks n people// no hope for the peace treaty no otha cities equall//


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2012)

*reported as spam*


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> *reported as spam*


oonly spam i see here is u unc.... [youtube]pgDiMchRiCM[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 22, 2012)

here we go with the lag... I like the links better so I can pick and chose what to view... videos once in a while is good if you trying to drop a point or express yourself. but multiple videos in a row, not so great.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> here we go with the lag... I like the links better so I can pick and chose what to view... videos once in a while is good if you trying to drop a point or express yourself. but multiple videos in a row, not so great.


im just high posting videos before i max out on some fire ass food..... anyways humboldt park native.... [youtube]5PK3X1fVito[/youtube] u need better internet if ur shit laggin jo


----------



## poplars (Nov 22, 2012)

theexpress said:


> im just high posting videos before i max out on some fire ass food..... anyways humboldt park native.... [youtube]5PK3X1fVito[/youtube] u need better internet if ur shit laggin jo


it isn't the internet its the computer bro if you put too many of those videos like that it's gonna lock up computers man.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

poplars said:


> it isn't the internet its the computer bro if you put too many of those videos like that it's gonna lock up computers man.


welll get a new computer then doc.. lol i didnt know that though


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbUDXc3M250&feature=related


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 22, 2012)

theexpress said:


> welll get a new computer then doc.. lol i didnt know that though


buy me one for christmas with the stack you had stuck to your upper lip you posted earlier, lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rErLlNXSYM4&feature=related


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> here we go with the lag... I like the links better so I can pick and chose what to view... videos once in a while is good if you trying to drop a point or express yourself. but multiple videos in a row, not so great.


 it makes it appear as if he's desperate for attention, or something. :-/ or it's just spam.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> buy me one for christmas with the stack you had stuck to your upper lip you posted earlier, lol



only if u take this facial.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2012)

poplars said:


> it isn't the internet its the computer bro if you put too many of those videos like that it's gonna lock up computers man.


 he only cares about himself.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> it makes it appear as if he's desperate for attention, or something. :-/


kinda look you... always trying to be on here..... vic!!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9EZoqGSpZA


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 22, 2012)

theexpress said:


> only if u take this facial.....


is that how you got the stack to stay stuck on your upper lip like that? lol I was wondering how you got it to stick so well.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> is that how you got the stack to stay stuck on your upper lip like that? lol I was wondering how you got it to stick so well.


i just bit on that 10k ike a pittbull with a bone.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lJW1_ul3oU&feature=related


----------



## poplars (Nov 22, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> he only cares about himself.


looks like he cares a lil bit he switched back


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> he only cares about himself.


i 
care about everyone but u..... time to go smash a few plates... [youtube]6lJW1_ul3oU&feature[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGL1XgZZ9eU


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

for truble...... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1YK1Zm3COA


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVCE7Z66Y6E&feature=related


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i care about everyone but u..... time to go smash a few plates...


 i'm thankful for that.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

it just never stops here.. not even for holidays... the police should be more on this and less about people doing what i do.. http://www.suntimes.com/16557184-418/man-stabbed-to-death-8-shot-as-thanksgiving-weekend-begins.html


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/breaking/chi-man-found-dead-in-south-side-yard-20121122,0,1577201.story?track=rss


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 22, 2012)

theexpress said:


> for truble...... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1YK1Zm3COA


 Just got back from smashin plates. you know we love that song down here in the country/


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4LVf9qdFYA


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9spv26OXYOg


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WjJiOoY-k8


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8CXUzepL6k


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlnfxc6fKDM


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EO9I0QS-9xA&feature=related


----------



## poplars (Nov 22, 2012)

seems like time flies when you dab all day.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 22, 2012)

Damn what a day. My girls family tried starting shit. Thank god for cannabis.


----------



## poplars (Nov 22, 2012)

sorry to hear that, my day was just as uneventful as I thought it would be. got a lil bit of trimming done but got a lot more dabbing done..hahah


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2012)

poplars said:


> sorry to hear that, my day was just as uneventful as I thought it would be. got a lil bit of trimming done but got a lot more dabbing done..hahah


 you should have spent your day running up your post count with youtube videos.


----------



## poplars (Nov 22, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> you should have spent your day running up your post count with youtube videos.


lmfao............you just can't get enough of this can ya hahaha


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2012)

poplars said:


> lmfao............you just can't get enough of this can ya hahaha


 it is rather entertaining.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 22, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> poplars said:
> 
> 
> > lmfao............you just can't get enough of this can ya hahaha
> ...


Hell yea its entertaining and this damn thread moves so quick everytime I post I gotta read like 20 pages to find it again.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 22, 2012)

poplars said:


> sorry to hear that, my day was just as uneventful as I thought it would be. got a lil bit of trimming done but got a lot more dabbing done..hahah


Yea it sure did would of helped if I had some sk lol


----------



## poplars (Nov 22, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Yea it sure did would of helped if I had some sk lol


not like sk is the only dank strain around, it's just one of the dankest .as long as you're puffin the herb, stickin with plants grown from this earth, you're all good in my book man.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 22, 2012)

poplars said:


> not like sk is the only dank strain around, it's just one of the dankest .as long as you're puffin the herb, stickin with plants grown from this earth, you're all good in my book man.


LOL, I know I know, but I'm just so ready to try something new and from what I hear about this stuff it's something to write home about. 

I'm a connoisseur of beans and just hope that someday I can get my hands on some of these legendary beans, until then I will just smoke on my bubble hash.


----------



## poplars (Nov 22, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> LOL, I know I know, but I'm just so ready to try something new and from what I hear about this stuff it's something to write home about. I'm a connoisseur of beans and just hope that someday I can get my hands on some of these legendary beans, until then I will just smoke on my bubble hash.


with that attitude you'll definitely be a big contendor man.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 22, 2012)

poplars said:


> with that attitude you'll definitely be a big contendor man.


Thanks bro, I have a very deep passion for this hobby. I am a very firm believer in the medicinal use of MJ. I wouldn't be who I am today without it. 

I've spend the majority of my adult life on supporting cannabis. Peace, love and happiness!


----------



## poplars (Nov 22, 2012)

yep that's the general attitude I'm hoping we're trying to cultivate around here, atleast I try to encourage that


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 22, 2012)

Well you got my support pops. 

So I'm thinking of getting some cali con blackwater beans, anyone ever grown this one?


----------



## poplars (Nov 22, 2012)

looks to really be mostly a color strain...mendo purps x sfv og . . . much better sfv og crosses from cali con. what are you looking for in another strain?


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 22, 2012)

That's what I was thinking. I'm kinda on the hunt on something like a cheese high. I want it to knock me in the dirt, I also want to be to help my anxiety. I'm a real body high type of guy. I've done way to many shrooms to want a head trip lol.


----------



## poplars (Nov 22, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> That's what I was thinking. I'm kinda on the hunt on something like a cheese high. I want it to knock me in the dirt, I also want to be to help my anxiety. I'm a real body high type of guy. I've done way to many shrooms to want a head trip lol.


too high tonight to help with this endevaor haha


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 22, 2012)

poplars said:


> too high tonight to help with this endevaor haha


Haha it's ok man, I've got all the time in the world and don't feel bad I've been spacing tonight seeing as I've been smoking non stop since I left to go with the in-laws.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

so i bought an xbox 360 again,. been a while since i owed one... imA GET BLACK OPS 2 AND ufc undispute 3... its a must... anyone else got xbox? lets kick off some online gameing..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 23, 2012)

i got one. but i dont play that shit. i had max payne3 ncaa 12-13 but i sold all of em. i want halo 4 though. but i hate buying games cuz i get bored fast. i think my gamer tag is like trouble60s or TroubleOGLoc if i decide to get something offline on monday i might get black ops too n see wassup


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> so i bought an xbox 360 again,. been a while since i owed one... imA GET BLACK OPS 2 AND ufc undispute 3... its a must... anyone else got xbox? lets kick off some online gameing..


I got a PS3. I also got the game undisputed 3. lot's of fun. but the game I love playing is Saints Row 2. if they have that shit in xbox, you gotta get it.


----------



## poplars (Nov 23, 2012)

[youtube]YFgTN64JY0A[/youtube]task rok , I can hella relate to this music, just being a grower basically detatched from society for 4 years. just stayin productive not letting bullshit get me down. peace and love


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 23, 2012)

i have an xbox. i play homefront though. black ops is for the kiddies.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I got a PS3. I also got the game undisputed 3. lot's of fun. but the game I love playing is Saints Row 2. if they have that shit in xbox, you gotta get it.


ill piut da bixxness on ur ass in undisputed 3.... ill wreck u with jds...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i got one. but i dont play that shit. i had max payne3 ncaa 12-13 but i sold all of em. i want halo 4 though. but i hate buying games cuz i get bored fast. i think my gamer tag is like trouble60s or TroubleOGLoc if i decide to get something offline on monday i might get black ops too n see wassup


coo i got a holiday packge deal.. for 200 bills i got new xbox wifi conecct on it, racing game,controler, and headphone set... im buy a 3 month online card for it.. we should on some all j down on some video games


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;tW2gV7thJmo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tW2gV7thJmo&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> [video=youtube;tW2gV7thJmo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tW2gV7thJmo&amp;feature=related[/video]


u need to get some black ops to so we can play some zmbies....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

[youtube]http://lhRmpLiu7VE[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

[youtube]lhRmpLiu7VE[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

[youtube]r9AwVdqjzOY[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

[youtube]QkwQ90Rc_qI[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

[youtube]ddBGNgfJLBw[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;Trd49Da0gf0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Trd49Da0gf0&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;np3pU-dLok4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=np3pU-dLok4[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

[youtube]u4be7A1w4CA&feature[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> [video=youtube;np3pU-dLok4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=np3pU-dLok4[/video]


yeah im up on that yelawulf.... sometimes he snaps off


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 23, 2012)

hell yea
[video=youtube;3rhDC0yGZJE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rhDC0yGZJE&feature=artistob&playnext=1&list=TLxcwlqgidTTY[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

eeeeeeeeeeeee.... this video never got no play from mtv and bet.. it was too gang related.. [youtube]Ug-_otAToP8&feature[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

they dont know.... [youtube]fWQ4jGb7cks&feature[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> u need to get some black ops to so we can play some zmbies....


i have the first one. i never play it though. it bores me. get homefront.


----------



## poplars (Nov 23, 2012)

my lil bro has the xbox lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

lets do some online gaming in the near future.... sk thread style... with a whole lotta herb smoking an shit talkin....


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 23, 2012)

go get it ... https://www.google.com/search?q=homefront&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.yahoo:en-US:official&client=firefox#q=homefront+xbox+360&hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox&hs=cfj&tbo=d&rls=com.yahoo:en-US:official&source=lnms&tbm=shop&sa=X&ei=2AuwUNyxM4q-igKpi4HoCg&sqi=2&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAA&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&fp=a39c343416880b67&bpcl=38897761&biw=1333&bih=647


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ill piut da bixxness on ur ass in undisputed 3.... ill wreck u with jds...


shit, I'd put the business on you and use travis "hapa" browne on your monkey ass all day


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> we should on some all j down on some video games


get saints row 2 bro, it's right up your alley. like GTA but way better. it's a game about the life you supposedly living[youtube]_g7F7Pq-lh0[/youtube]


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 23, 2012)

I need to get a new xbox. Mine is on the lovely red ring of death and im tired of fixing the damn thing


----------



## poplars (Nov 23, 2012)

startin up the sk dabs right now  who's dabbin with me, or toking in general???


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 23, 2012)

not me.


----------



## poplars (Nov 23, 2012)

oh well you're still welcome hahaha


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 23, 2012)

poplars said:


> startin up the sk dabs right now  who's dabbin with me, or toking in general???


I wish I could be dobbin with u man 

But I am tokin on the church.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> shit, I'd put the business on you and use travis "hapa" browne on your monkey ass all day


hahaha ight catch a left hook u aint see comming... ima counter puncher hommie.. those rock u fast... u gonna have to shoot in on me like a girl.. i hate ground work on ufc... its fucking aggravating


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> get saints row 2 bro, it's right up your alley. like GTA but way better. it's a game about the life you supposedly living[youtube]_g7F7Pq-lh0[/youtube]


lol is it now... lol i like how u gotta dissrespect me in eerything u say even if its just a lil... lolol thats how i do u too doe.... ill see if i can get a preowned one from gamestop.. theres soo many games i want.. ima drop like a stack on this real quick.. lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

poplars said:


> startin up the sk dabs right now  who's dabbin with me, or toking in general???


no concentrates for me... just smoking weed the old fashioned way..... no sk for me either... pitty....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> hahaha ight catch a left hook u aint see comming... ima counter puncher hommie.. those rock u fast... u gonna have to shoot in on me like a girl.. i hate ground work on ufc... its fucking aggravating


The ground pounding is the most aggravating part.. I use to make people to in the first round


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

u know ur ghetto when u use dish soap to shave...... fuck i need some more shave gel lol


----------



## poplars (Nov 23, 2012)

@giggles, thats funny I grew the church 2 years ago outdoors, it was OK, strange flavor.chitown thought youw ere gonna get an oil rig for herb? blast some bho or some shit? get on it mayne


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

poplars said:


> @giggles, thats funny I grew the church 2 years ago outdoors, it was OK, strange flavor.chitown thought youw ere gonna get an oil rig for herb? blast some bho or some shit? get on it mayne


its gonna have to wait..... :[ ....


----------



## poplars (Nov 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> its gonna have to wait..... :[ ....


well then enjoy that pre98 bro


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 23, 2012)

poplars said:


> @giggles, thats funny I grew the church 2 years ago outdoors, it was OK, strange flavor.chitown thought youw ere gonna get an oil rig for herb? blast some bho or some shit? get on it mayne


Yea it's deff a diff strain. I like to smoke it and go to church that way I can say I smoked church and went to church lol.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> hahaha ight catch a left hook u aint see comming... ima counter puncher hommie.. those rock u fast... u gonna have to shoot in on me like a girl.. i hate ground work on ufc... its fucking aggravating


I work em both, ground and stand up. if I use Anderson Silva, it's like I'm cheating it's so easy with him.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol is it now... lol i like how u gotta dissrespect me in eerything u say even if its just a lil... lolol thats how i do u too doe.... ill see if i can get a preowned one from gamestop.. theres soo many games i want.. ima drop like a stack on this real quick.. lol


ya buddy, you always do me like that too 

dude, get it from gamestop. I got mine for like 15 bucks. once you get that game, you won't wanna play anything else


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 23, 2012)

here's that pic I promised earlier. 

a scrog that we just threw into the flower room about 2 weeks ago

and also a pic off the last harvest a few weeks ago. pulled a week early at 7 weeks.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya buddy, you always do me like that too
> 
> dude, get it from gamestop. I got mine for like 15 bucks. once you get that game, you won't wanna play anything else


yea i was real good at the other 2 ufc games


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 23, 2012)

just got 32 kills on homefront.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 23, 2012)

Damn this thread is poppin tonight. Guess I better go smoke another bowl.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Damn this thread is poppin tonight. Guess I better go smoke another bowl.


ive smoke close to a 1/4 alreadytoday.... all in bowls... seems like every 15 min i go smoke a fat ass bowl and a square


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

anybody wanna scrape my bowl for me and they can keep da resin? i fuckin hate that nasty shit


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ive smoke close to a 1/4 alreadytoday.... all in bowls... seems like every 15 min i go smoke a fat ass bowl and a square


square?? I thought you quit smoking


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> anybody wanna scrape my bowl for me and they can keep da resin? i fuckin hate that nasty shit


Ha I just scraped mine today and took 1 hit off that shit and said fuck this!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> square?? I thought you quit smoking


shiiiiit i smoke like 2 pax a day....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Ha I just scraped mine today and took 1 hit off that shit and said fuck this!


i havent smoked resin since middleschool.... id rather twist up some mids... shit even some brick... not resin


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 23, 2012)

i recently threw away a couple ounces of roaches. i'd been collecting them for years. i could never just throw them away, but had no reason to smoke them either.

whenever my pipe would get dirty, i'd just make a new one. i had a huge draw full of used pipes as well. oh, the good ol' days.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i recently threw away a couple ounces of roaches. i'd been collecting them for years. i could never just throw them away, but had no reason to smoke them either.
> 
> whenever my pipe would get dirty, i'd just make a new one. i had a huge draw full of used pipes as well. oh, the good ol' days.


yeah i usually just buy another cheap chillum or smaller bowl for like 5-10 bux and throw them away rather then clean em... dank u can just make another one


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i havent smoked resin since middleschool.... id rather twist up some mids... shit even some brick... not resin


Haha it's been a deep min since I have and I don't know what possessed me to do it today but 1 hit was more then enough for me.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yeah i usually just buy another cheap chillum or smaller bowl for like 5-10 bux and throw them away rather then clean em... dank u can just make another one


I got a couple of chillums, I just use them as straight shooters though, lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

you will smoke weed again uncle faded........ and you will grow again!!!!!! its just wont be has good has what me and pops and whyte and tryna are growing but ull be doing it with us.. lololololol j/k.... about the last part... ull be back.. we need ya


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 23, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i recently threw away a couple ounces of roaches. i'd been collecting them for years. i could never just throw them away, but had no reason to smoke them either.
> 
> whenever my pipe would get dirty, i'd just make a new one. i had a huge draw full of used pipes as well. oh, the good ol' days.


Do your time and be good so you can get out early and I'll have a fatty waiting for ya


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I got a couple of chillums, I just use them as straight shooters though, lol



yeah ok u aint fooling noone.... we all know what u really do with them chillums doc.... lol


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> you will smoke weed again uncle faded........ and you will grow again!!!!!! its just wont be has good has what me and pops and whyte and tryna are growing but ull be doing it with us.. lololololol j/k.... about the last part... ull be back.. we need ya


so WTF I'm not included in on this? fucked up chi.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> you will smoke weed again uncle faded........ and you will grow again!!!!!! its just wont be has good has what me and pops and whyte and tryna are growing


wtf?! ahahahahahahaha


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

ive gone threw alot of fucked up shit this year as well..... u got it worse fade then me this year, but i sufferd too... i hope i can move to colorado and get some sort of spiritual uplifting type shit going on for me... my luck is horrible has of late...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> so WTF I'm not included in on this? fucked up chi.


a

hay man when i move to the big ole co ill have sourkush for proper "donations" lololololol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i hope i can move to colorado and get some sort of spiritual uplifting type shit going on for me... my luck is horrible has of late...


Guess who's moving to the big island and doing it large outdoors in 2013..


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Guess who's moving to the big island and doing it large outdoors in 2013..


yeah ima be doing that after co..... built me a tiki hutt.... lolololol i hope u document this for the brotherhood... u got the gift of a greenthumb to doc.... u need some sourkush in the tropics.....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

i hope to be doing it large as well.... wherever i chose to relocate to... i think in yall hearts and minds yall know ima be doing ridiculess type grows... hahahahaha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yeah ima be doing that after co..... built me a tiki hutt.... lolololol i hope u document this for the brotherhood... u got the gift of a greenthumb to doc.... u need some sourkush in the tropics.....


I got a few beans left but I'm gonna need more. I'll hit you up when I start packing. but it's gonna be soon. you're always welcome to the islands. and I might document it a bit. can't show my whole hand but I can keep y'all in the loop.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

shit if i like that peace of land ill throw u like 15 beans of her.... ull get the magical bubba pheno and doing da sourkush strut in no time.... have your eyes dark has fuck like someone punched u in them... all racooned out n shit... attacking everything in ur fridge...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I got a few beans left but I'm gonna need more. I'll hit you up when I start packing. but it's gonna be soon. you're always welcome to the islands. and I might document it a bit. can't show my whole hand but I can keep y'all in the loop.


i fully fucking support u in anything that u do.... esp f its a serious tropical outdoor.... im all for it... down to donate some sk soldiers for da cause,... u need an indoor situation where u can keep a few moms to propagate more... yall got the curse of never having more then 13 hours of sunlight a day so like no veg time but the gift of being able to plant any fucking time u want... even if its in january


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> shit if i like that peace of land ill throw u like 15 beans of her.... ull get the magical bubba pheno and doing da sourkush strut in no time.... have your eyes dark has fuck like someone punched u in them... all racooned out n shit... attacking everything in ur fridge...


Shit bro I've been hoping. All you fucks talking about sk has my jealous as shit.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i fully fucking support u in anything that u do.... esp f its a serious tropical outdoor.... im all for it... down to donate some sk soldiers for da cause,... u need an indoor situation where u can keep a few moms to propagate more... yall got the curse of never having more then 13 hours of sunlight a day so like no veg time but the gift of being able to plant any fucking time u want... even if its in january


kkday is gonna stay on oahu and take care of the indoor. I'm going up to the big island and take care the outdoor. I will have an indoor veg set-up though, to propogate.  we got this shit planned out dude. you gotta come visit next year


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Shit bro I've been hoping. All you fucks talking about sk has my jealous as shit.


its not just me.... its everyone who grows or smokes her.... the people of the tropics love the sk... doc, kkday, auntytahua... the westcoast loves.... the midwest loves it... the dirty south loves it... colorado ell love it... its uniqe has fuck and unbeleavably potent... shit legends are made outta... u wont even beleave till u try it urself.. and u shouldnt.. this is the weed for a situation like... ur mother just died and ur heartbroken... u need to chill... smoke some bubba sk... it will make life more bearable.. while also making everyday simpke tasks much more difficult... shit like standing up and getting a drink is hard... or staying awake a couple hours after a heavy sk session... hard..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> its not just me.... its everyone who grows or smokes her.... the people of the tropics love the sk... doc, kkday, auntytahua... the westcoast loves.... the midwest loves it... the dirty south loves it... colorado ell love it... its uniqe has fuck and unbeleavably potent... shit legends are made outta... u wont even beleave till u try it urself.. and u shouldnt.. this is the weed for a situation like... ur mother just died and ur heartbroken... u need to chill... smoke some bubba sk... it will make life more bearable.. while also making everyday simpke tasks much more difficult... shit like standing up and getting a drink is hard... or staying awake a couple hours after a heavy sk session... hard..


it's aunty lehua. I can't believe you still remember her. ya the sk is some good shit


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> kkday is gonna stay on oahu and take care of the indoor. I'm going up to the big island and take care the outdoor. I will have an indoor veg set-up though, to propogate.  we got this shit planned out dude. you gotta come visit next year


i love how u guys branch out.... overgrow da world.. hahahahahahahahahahaha... but on a serious note.. i think the days of the drug war on cannabis are comming to an end soon.. its got that aura dont it..


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> it's aunty lehua. I can't believe you still remember her. ya the sk is some good shit


hell yeah she ole school riu!!!! like us...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i love how u guys branch out.... overgrow da world.. hahahahahahahahahahaha... but on a serious note.. i think the days of the drug war on cannabis are comming to an end soon.. its got that aura dont it..


what's even better is the DEA shut down their office on the big island.. so no more feds fucking with the herb growers.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

cali will legalise next....... followed by oregan.. or oregan might even get it first... they even got medical marijuana in d.c. come on feds give it up!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

illinois its on ballot again.. we missed it last time by only 3 votes for mmj....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what's even better is the DEA shut down their office on the big island.. so no more feds fucking with the herb growers.



thats cuzz those bitches went back to cali to fuck with uncle faded........ they got tired of chasing lil philapino lookin fools in them jungles fullah mosquitos, and snakes, and spiders... like fuck this bullshit... paradise my ass....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> thats cuzz those bitches went back to cali to fuck with uncle faded........ they got tired of chasing lil philapino lookin fools in them jungles fullah mosquitos, and snakes, and spiders... like fuck this bullshit... paradise my ass....


ya I think they shut down so they could move the troops back to the mainland to fight the war on drugs there.......and we don't got snakes here, lol. only snakes that are brought in illegally


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> thats cuzz those bitches went back to cali to fuck with uncle faded........ they got tired of chasing lil philapino lookin fools in them jungles fullah mosquitos, and snakes, and spiders... like fuck this bullshit... paradise my ass....


It is paradise to us the growers lol. 

But for real fuck the feds they have to realize that they aren't ever going to win this war. I think 20 new threads every hour pop up on the newbie section with people just joining. Hell I'm still a young buck on this site but I'm starting to get in with some of you old shits lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya I think they shut down so they could move the troops back to the mainland to fight the war on drugs there.......and we don't got snakes here, lol. only snakes that are brought in illegally


it just reminded them too much of vietnam bro.... they got that feeling in there gut.. lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

you guys have something bigger stronger and deadlier then snakes... them somoans... and even worse the hairey ass 350 pound somoan women... its hard to distinguish gender between these two species.. u just kinda gotta lift they belly rolls up and see if u can make out there genital type... thats if u can get that close to one... they seem docile like a manatee but they pounce on shit and charge like a rhino or gorrilla... the trick is u gotta put a heavy dose of nyquil in there poi or spam...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> you guys have something bigger stronger and deadlier then snakes... them somoans... and even worse the hairey ass 350 pound somoan women... its hard to distinguish gender between these two species.. u just kinda gotta lift they belly rolls up and see if u can make out there genital type... thats if u can get that close to one... they seem docile like a manatee but they pounce on shit and charge like a rhino or gorrilla... the trick is u gotta put a heavy dose of nyquil in there poi or spam...


ahahahahahaha!!!  good shit man


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ahahahahahaha!!!  good shit man


u

know what im sayin.. its hard to tell jo they both got titties and long hair.... hard!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 23, 2012)

Shit I'm stuck in my chair. Damn you pre98. 

And to top it off Billy Madison is on TV. Guess I'll just chill and watch this thread fly by again


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Shit I'm stuck in my chair. Damn you pre98.
> 
> And to top it off Billy Madison is on TV. Guess I'll just chill and watch this thread fly by again


nice the pre 98 got me faded to.... im smoking massive amounts of it... like its going outta fashion and shit.... but it never will not with me.... hands down best pure indica pure kush.... not that diluted by the the sativa cess pool geans....


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 23, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya I think they shut down so they could move the troops back to the mainland to fight the war on drugs there.......and we don't got snakes here, lol. only snakes that are brought in illegally


don't you have sea snakes? those things will kill you.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> nice the pre 98 got me faded to.... im smoking massive amounts of it... like its going outta fashion and shit.... but it never will not with me.... hands down best pure indica pure kush.... not that diluted by the the sativa cess pool geans....


Hell ya brotha, I love the pre98. You can never smoke to much tree lol.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 23, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> don't you have sea snakes? those things will kill you.


no sea snakes. we got them tiger sharks though...


and watching your grow journals thru the years I've been here was always a big inspiration to me. I hope I can do half as good as you do when I begin my quest. thanks for all the inspiration


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> no sea snakes. we got them tiger sharks though...
> 
> 
> and watching your grow journals thru the years I've been here was always a big inspiration to me. I hope I can do half as good as you do when I begin my quest. thanks for all the inspiration


im sure youll be just fine...... i would just be weary of the mould/mildew were ur at.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

and yea fade has had some nice ass grows outside over the years... havent seen none of his indoor yet doe..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> im sure youll be just fine...... i would just be weary of the mould/mildew were ur at.


that's something that concerns me. among other things


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> that's something that concerns me. among other things


also lay bear traps baited with both poi and spam and that should take care of da somoans... lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> also lay bear traps baited with both poi and spam and that should take care of da somoans... lol


ahahahahahaha!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> that's something that concerns me. among other things


from begginning to end of flowering rotate between useing green cure pot. bicarb, and the more fart smelling bacillius shit... im high has hell and cant think of its name... i just use the greencure now.... it doesnt have an odor...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

seranade was da name of the fart smellin shit


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> and yea fade has had some nice ass grows outside over the years... havent seen none of his indoor yet doe..




you've seen them, you just don't remember. here's an old thread of mine full of posts from you ... https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/403805-ice-creamx-along-some-grapefruit.html

i never did really good inside.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> you've seen them, you just don't remember. here's an old thread of mine full of posts from you ... https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/403805-ice-creamx-along-some-grapefruit.html
> 
> i never did really good inside.




ohhh yeay yeah yea.. i remeber now.. sorry i smoke waaaaay too much reefer... takes a sec to get the old brain goin..


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

i love growing indoors... its my prefferd style... but im rediscovering outdoors again!!!! nothing like harvesting a couple pounds per plant,.,


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

fuck dude im hungry has fuck for some sweet shit.... i wish i had some churros.... think ima have to butter up some french bread, and sprinkle brown sugar over that bitch and bake it.... gotta satisify my sweet tooth somehow


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 24, 2012)

theexpress said:


> fuck dude im hungry has fuck for some sweet shit.... i wish i had some churros.... think ima have to butter up some french bread, and sprinkle brown sugar over that bitch and bake it.... gotta satisify my sweet tooth somehow


Lol I just had a churro bro


----------



## theexpress (Nov 24, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Lol I just had a churro bro


lieeeeeeeeeeeeees


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 24, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lieeeeeeeeeeeeees


No for real a taco bell churro lol


----------



## D3monic (Nov 24, 2012)

Nomz


----------



## theexpress (Nov 24, 2012)

ima get gta 5 and ufc 3,..... homefronts like 10 bux used so ima grab that.. it better be decent... and maybe black ops just for zombies


----------



## theexpress (Nov 24, 2012)

also gonna grab that new madden so i can flex anyone who want it with my chicago bears!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 24, 2012)

theexpress said:


> also gonna grab that new madden so i can flex anyone who want it with my chicago bears!!!



Daaaa Bears.....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 24, 2012)

lol, my xbox is the black slim one with wireless, but its dusty as fuck. i think if i buy anything, it would be halo 4. I aint fuckin wit madden this year. it's different having a game you like but nobody to play wit. back home i cut everyone ass.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 24, 2012)

u dont wanna see me in no madden.... ill take the 85 bears against any team u got.....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 24, 2012)

IDK man i'm pretty damn good. i could probably use this years eagles/ and or panthers and it'll be a blowout.


----------



## poplars (Nov 24, 2012)

gonna be doing a big hash run today. got 4 and a half bags of ice in the freezer. most of it will be for my neighbor, however I will probablly fit in time to do a run of some sour diesel pheno SK since I'm running low on that particular ice wax


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 24, 2012)

how do you store your hash?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 24, 2012)

theexpress said:


> u dont wanna see me in no madden.... ill take the 85 bears against any team u got.....


the 85 bears. I remember that team. they were stacked//// they even did the sk strut..... I mean the superbowl shuffle, lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 24, 2012)

Yea i was born in 86 so i dont know ish boutta 85 bear.


----------



## poplars (Nov 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> how do you store your hash?



in glass jars, like this:


I keep them in a cool locked file cabinet.

I only store the highest grade waxes in glass jars, anything lower grade goes in an altoid tin or something like


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Yea i was born in 86 so i dont know ish boutta 85 bear.


haha youngster lol!!


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Yea i was born in 86 so i dont know ish boutta 85 bear.


Me too bro me too lol. I feel old as shit though.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 24, 2012)

did you get homefront yet?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 24, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> the 85 bears. I remember that team. they were stacked//// they even did the sk strut..... I mean the superbowl shuffle, lol.


we aint here to cause no trouble... we just here to do da supa bowl shuffle


----------



## theexpress (Nov 24, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Me too bro me too lol. I feel old as shit though.


i was born in 85......


----------



## theexpress (Nov 24, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> did you get homefront yet?


no not yet.. my xbox wont arrive untill sometime next week either... i gotta hit up gamestop first


----------



## theexpress (Nov 24, 2012)

uncle fade is just dieing to whoop my ass in homefront... lolol..


----------



## theexpress (Nov 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> IDK man i'm pretty damn good. i could probably use this years eagles/ and or panthers and it'll be a blowout.


lol u must be smoking something strong or puttin something strong on top of what u smokin on..... get ur qb sacked on the regular!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 24, 2012)

theexpress said:


> we aint here to cause no trouble... we just here to do da supa bowl shuffle


hahahaha! they were my favorite team at that time. McMahon was the coolest back then. they also had sweetness and a gang of bad ass defensive players


----------



## theexpress (Nov 24, 2012)

this is for da doc... http://www.metacafe.com/watch/69344/super_bowl_shuffle/


----------



## theexpress (Nov 24, 2012)

da fridge huge swolle ass... and iron mike ditka..... meanest coach that ever lived.... str8 spite in ur face and shit


----------



## poplars (Nov 24, 2012)

I think I'm going to buy a new belt for my hash machine, it seems to be running slower than it used to, a new belt should fix that 

ima roll a doob of tahoe og


----------



## theexpress (Nov 24, 2012)

poplars said:


> I think I'm going to buy a new belt for my hash machine, it seems to be running slower than it used to, a new belt should fix that
> 
> ima roll a doob of tahoe og


funny im breaking down some bubba right now to twist up... i miss my job 1.5 papers bro... they dont got that sht out on the west coast... yall zig zap peole over there.. i fuckin hate zig zags... dont burn right to me


----------



## theexpress (Nov 24, 2012)

not too long ago i orderd a calzone.. with mushroom, italia beef, giardinara, and black olives... ima get hig and smash on dat..........


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2012)

poplars said:


> I think I'm going to buy a new belt for my hash machine, it seems to be running slower than it used to, a new belt should fix that
> 
> ima roll a doob of tahoe og


My early nug at 7 weeks of Tahoe doesnt seem to have much head high at all. I hope the next few weeks pack on more punch!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 24, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> My early nug at 7 weeks of Tahoe doesnt seem to have much head high at all. I hope the next few weeks pack on more punch!


u gotta et her flower 10 weeks.... i let mine go 9 weeks and a day last year outside... bitch was smokin righteous..


----------



## theexpress (Nov 24, 2012)

7 weeks too soon.... u can pick my sk at 7 weeks and she will wreck u... she a 8 week strain... but let her go nine and watch out.... ull be in a coma


----------



## poplars (Nov 24, 2012)

she smokes prettygood I['ll reserve my opinion till I make hash


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 24, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i was born in 85......


Old ass  lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 24, 2012)

i dont feel old yet... can i hit 30 first before being called old lol


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 24, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i dont feel old yet... can i hit 30 first before being called old lol


fuck nooo!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 24, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> fuck nooo!!!!


dayummmmmmm.....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 24, 2012)

[youtube]ewhrsE4jmbU&feature[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 25, 2012)

[youtube]VhF8c-RZgCk&list=UUaD0LVabChoRep1-NVXOM3Q&index=47[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 25, 2012)

[youtube]httpmCcWjQvi_Qg[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 25, 2012)

[youtube]mCcWjQvi_Qg&feature=BFa[/youtube]


----------



## poplars (Nov 25, 2012)

I miss howak nobodies heard from him huh?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 25, 2012)

Nah, probably caught time, he probably had to take the meth charges too. Since it was all on the same property. hope not n hope all is well though.


----------



## poplars (Nov 25, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Nah, probably caught time, he probably had to take the meth charges too. Since it was all on the same property. hope not n hope all is well though.



oh wow I didn't know that part of the story...fuck


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 25, 2012)

Yea thats how they found him out. They were busting a meth lab in either his brother or GF's brothers. And the house they were in was on the same property same addy so they search his crib too. he told the story in this thread when it happened,.


----------



## poplars (Nov 25, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Yea thats how they found him out. They were busting a meth lab in either his brother or GF's brothers. And the house they were in was on the same property same addy so they search his crib too.



ah wow. well I hope he's all good, that's probably a pretty steep charge..


----------



## theexpress (Nov 25, 2012)

this the one troble got.... [youtube]list=UUaD0LVabChoRep1-NVXOM3Q&index=32[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 25, 2012)

theexpress said:


> this the one troble got.... [youtube]list=UUaD0LVabChoRep1-NVXOM3Q&index=32[/youtube]



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUqls9sGS3w&list=UUaD0LVabChoRep1-NVXOM3Q&index=32&feature=plcp


----------



## theexpress (Nov 25, 2012)

the pheno i wish trubz woulda got... [youtube]JYDxUGCGOEo[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 25, 2012)

[youtube]l7g6TaOmXMA[youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 25, 2012)

lol lets try that shit again sorry im baked... [youtube]l7g6TaOmXMA[/youtube]


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 25, 2012)

theexpress said:


> the pheno i wish trubz woulda got... [youtube]JYDxUGCGOEo[/youtube]


NICE


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 25, 2012)

a couple of chicago white boys, ...


[video=youtube;hWaOAqEeats]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWaOAqEeats&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 25, 2012)

Im faded as hell watching high school


----------



## D3monic (Nov 25, 2012)

Watching family guy on netflix, alternating between some only one week cured PW and fresh hash. My head feels like it's going to pop.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 25, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Watching family guy on netflix, alternating between some only one week cured PW and fresh hash. My head feels like it's going to pop.


Haha that's how I feel right now bro! 

Did you catch the new family guy tonight? Lois and her mid life crisis lol!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 25, 2012)

kingm bord///


----------



## theexpress (Nov 25, 2012)

[youtube]Q8_P5FHWctQ[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 25, 2012)

[youtube]3k2dUEDZiMQ[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 25, 2012)

[youtube]httpB8Cnhh_dxEU[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 25, 2012)

[youtube]TY1TztMc9WA[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 25, 2012)

[youtube]QDGEf1lSps0[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 25, 2012)

[youtube]dDprmLE99dA[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 25, 2012)

[youtube]qhKHTx_lecI[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 25, 2012)

just because you live in Hollywood it doesn't mean you're a movie star.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 25, 2012)

[youtube]pCBkWQzMg60[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 26, 2012)

[youtube]V7yGwsDJ8aw[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 26, 2012)

[youtube]PjKp4VWy1RY[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 26, 2012)

[youtube]42fqtsoTUi4[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 26, 2012)

giggles is it possible to have a greenhouse all year round in colorado with a space ehater or is it too cold for that? be cool to have like 5-6 10x20 greenhouses going all year round... get a couple propane heaters to run at night.. or even in the day if needed cuzz of cold.. hook up some cheap ass 4 foot duel t12 tube floros just for a couple extra house to keep them vegging...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 26, 2012)

[youtube]gtfd69DfOak[/youtube]


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 26, 2012)

theexpress said:


> giggles is it possible to have a greenhouse all year round in colorado with a space ehater or is it too cold for that? be cool to have like 5-6 10x20 greenhouses going all year round... get a couple propane heaters to run at night.. or even in the day if needed cuzz of cold.. hook up some cheap ass 4 foot duel t12 tube floros just for a couple extra house to keep them vegging...


Really all depends on what part of colorado man. Some parts yes it may be possible if your green house is insulated to where it doesn't lose much heat. 

But this year I think it's going to be a pretty harsh winter.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 26, 2012)

[youtube]AK-jGG7Q46w[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 26, 2012)

[youtube]CFIl52tKgVI[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 26, 2012)

[youtube]5n8yqwi9nz0[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 26, 2012)

shit go hard...... [youtube]rashlT-BkUM[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 26, 2012)

[youtube]B2nqjZCrPlg[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 26, 2012)

i need to get the fuck outta this state.. its fucking cold has hell.. like 23 degreese...


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 26, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i need to get the fuck outta this state.. its fucking cold has hell.. like 23 degreese...


Haha, you back in the chi?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 26, 2012)

[youtube]ywC9JrELSGQ[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 26, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Haha, you back in the chi?


what gave that away... maybe the frozen snot by my nose? lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 26, 2012)

its only gonna get colder too... fuck.....


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 26, 2012)

theexpress said:


> what gave that away... maybe the frozen snot by my nose? lol


Haha bro I hate that place. I remember I got laid over at the airport there for 10 fucking hours one time! Fuck that shit!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 26, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Haha bro I hate that place. I remember I got laid over at the airport there for 10 fucking hours one time! Fuck that shit!


lol ohare? lolol aka the worlds bizziest airport... i hate that place too...


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 26, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol ohare? lolol aka the worlds bizziest airport... i hate that place too...


Yep ohare. Fuck having to walk 20 miles to go outside to smoke in a lil enclosed glass capsule. Fuck that busy ass piece of shit airport.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 26, 2012)

wish i had some bubblehash... this was a chunk from bubba pheno sourkush and also a dinafem cali hashplant..


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 26, 2012)

theexpress said:


> wish i had some bubblehash... this was a chunk from bubba pheno sourkush and also a dinafem cali hashplant..


Share? lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 26, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Share? lol


lol that was from grow in 2011... long gone...


----------



## poplars (Nov 26, 2012)

that sucks chitown I've been makin bubble hash all day. gonna drain my final run of diesel 1 now , before I get too stoned to get off my ass!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 26, 2012)

pops is the ceo/spokesman for h.m.o.a.=hash makers of america.... lol


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 26, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol that was from grow in 2011... long gone...


I'm sure you will have more  lol. Don't kid yourself chi you know you do big. I've seen your bank roll.


----------



## poplars (Nov 26, 2012)

theexpress said:


> pops is the ceo/spokesman for h.m.o.a.=hash makers of america.... lol



haha definitely a spokesperson... a very stoned spokesperson......times for a nothaz dabz?


yes.

sour kush blaze it


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 26, 2012)

poplars said:


> haha definitely a spokesperson... a very stoned spokesperson......times for a nothaz dabz?
> 
> 
> yes.
> ...


Blaze some sk for me.


----------



## poplars (Nov 26, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Blaze some sk for me.



will do I"m already pretty stoned tho


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 26, 2012)

poplars said:


> will do I"m already pretty stoned tho


Haha good. Me too. I just harvested my little plant that I flipped over at 8" and lst'd and ended up with 64 wet. So now I"m waiting for that to all dry now so I can replinish my stash.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 26, 2012)

gonna be low of 19 tonight.... thats cold..


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 26, 2012)

theexpress said:


> gonna be low of 19 tonight.... thats cold..


Low of 20 for me tonight lol. Better kick my heater on.


----------



## poplars (Nov 26, 2012)

really cold where you guys are at its only gonna be 33 here


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 26, 2012)

poplars said:


> really cold where you guys are at its only gonna be 33 here


God yes! It was snowing here today. I was like wtf! Didn't even call for it in the forcast.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 26, 2012)

theexpress said:


> gonna be low of 19 tonight.... thats cold..


41* here tonight, but then rain for the rest of the week thru the weekend.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 26, 2012)

19 ain't shit...tried to pm you..box full...found a real nice place for you up here


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 26, 2012)

So my grandpa gave me some land today back in my home town. Thinking of doing an outdoor grow next summer there.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 26, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> 19 ain't shit...tried to pm you..box full...found a real nice place for you up here


bet its gonna feel like 8...


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 26, 2012)

theexpress said:


> bet its gonna feel like 8...


That feel like bullshit blows ass. Especially when you take wind chill into consideration. Fuck!!!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 26, 2012)

i think one more joint and im done for the night....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 27, 2012)

damn, seem like im the only person on riu that only smokes blunts. I have a nice custom glass piece but i only use it once every blue moon, like if i'm stuck at home with no cigars. very rare.


----------



## poplars (Nov 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> damn, seem like im the only person on riu that only smokes blunts. I have a nice custom glass piece but i only use it once every blue moon, like if i'm stuck at home with no cigars. very rare.


I've probably smoked 10 blunts in my whole life, not really my thing.

dabs are way tastier, way stronger. a rip out of a nice big bong with an ash catcher is way nicer than any joint or blunt IMO. 


depends on what you're used to though, my throat isn't used to joints and blunts, I'm better at taking huge dabs, huge rips out of a bong, or pipe rips if I have to.


but I don't hate on blunt smokers, I just think different strokes for different folks but if you chill with me I"ll probably encourage dabs


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 27, 2012)

I'd probably want to try dabs. but the blunt is where my heart is, ive bought hundreds of $'s in glass but ive sold, given away or broke it by accident. I just like the feeling of sitting back and smoking a blunt.


----------



## poplars (Nov 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I'd probably want to try dabs. but the blunt is where my heart is, ive bought hundreds of $'s in glass but ive sold, given away or broke it by accident. I just like the feeling of sitting back and smoking a blunt.



oh man if you haven't tried dabs you gotta get yourself a basic set from ALT and see what it's all about man! 


I honestly just love dabs, even with a pretty moderately high tolerance 2-3 dabs gets me where I want to be, the hits taste amazing, the intensity is just awesome... it's like the first time you took a huge rip, every time you take a big dab, it rocks....


----------



## KushXOJ (Nov 27, 2012)

My friend put me on dabs not to long ago. The asshole didn't tell me I was dabbling "pure gold 75% thc" long story short 2 hours later I woke up to some hotwings and everything was fine again.


----------



## poplars (Nov 27, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> My friend put me on dabs not to long ago. The asshole didn't tell me I was dabbling "pure gold 75% thc" long story short 2 hours later I woke up to some hotwings and everything was fine again.



I haven't dabbed any pure dank bho but I do make some ridiculously pure concentrates from ice water.

sk bubba (73 on top, 90 on bot)

sk diesel pheno 73 is darker, 90 is lighter:

Lush ice wax 73 micron (before I got my 90 bag):

some lush ice wax melted:


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I'd probably want to try dabs. but the blunt is where my heart is, ive bought hundreds of $'s in glass but ive sold, given away or broke it by accident. I just like the feeling of sitting back and smoking a blunt.


shit i used to smoke like 10 blunts a day.. kickin it in da cypha with my niggas... i also used to smoke newport 100's then i started coughing up some nasty green/brown/yellow shit from too many blunts and cadalacs [newport 100s'] i cant fuck with them blunts no more... its too harsh and i cant hold in the smoke deeply like how i need to. ad now i only fuck with newport 100s when i snort tall rails


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2012)

i cant fuck with blunts..... esp them gay assm blunt wraps... that shit is `horrible..


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> damn, seem like im the only person on riu that only smokes blunts. I have a nice custom glass piece but i only use it once every blue moon, like if i'm stuck at home with no cigars. very rare.





poplars said:


> I've probably smoked 10 blunts in my whole life, not really my thing.
> 
> dabs are way tastier, way stronger. a rip out of a nice big bong with an ash catcher is way nicer than any joint or blunt IMO.
> 
> ...


I have bad lungs from 2nd hand cig smoke for my 1st 20 yrs.

So for me the bong is the way to go.
When I was young everyone had blunts and I smoked hundreds, but now I am liking my bong.
I have papers and a spoon and a hammer, but the bong gets me higher without aggravating my asthma.

I remember when I was like 22 we were still doing gravity bong shit.
I seriously almost died with the gallon bottle in the 5 gallon bucket. After about 20 minutes I was able to enjoy the high though 
I couldnt get a breath for what seemed like 5 minutes.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i cant fuck with blunts..... esp them gay assm blunt wraps... that shit is `horrible..


Peeps is always like, I thought u smoke? Im like yeah papers or the bong.....

Besides I get sick way less now that I dont share blunts anymore.

I know lots love the blunts as I used to as well though.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2012)

[youtube]9158ZC55bt0[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2012)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuu cant see me ballin sippin on hennesy-sy-sy!!!! an iiiiiiiiiiiiiii can never pay ur bills cuzz i gotta keep it real-real-real..... i got my keys on da passanger side cuzz aint scrubb in me-me-me [youtube]6JgJCMkkTnw[/youtube]


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2012)

[youtube]MAD7yccH8DE[/youtube]


----------



## poplars (Nov 27, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Peeps is always like, I thought u smoke? Im like yeah papers or the bong.....
> 
> Besides I get sick way less now that I dont share blunts anymore.
> 
> I know lots love the blunts as I used to as well though.



true that, when you're hitting glass of some sort you can wipe it off, can't wipe off a fuckin blunt or a joint....


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 27, 2012)

poplars said:


> I've probably smoked 10 blunts in my whole life, not really my thing.
> 
> dabs are way tastier, way stronger. a rip out of a nice big bong with an ash catcher is way nicer than any joint or blunt IMO.
> 
> ...


You don't have to encourage dabs with me


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 27, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I have bad lungs from 2nd hand cig smoke for my 1st 20 yrs.
> 
> So for me the bong is the way to go.
> When I was young everyone had blunts and I smoked hundreds, but now I am liking my bong.
> ...


Haha, funny I was doing gravity bongs at 22 also. LOL. I have had that happen to me before. Felt like I was going to collapse and then later on I couldn't move besides to get some food lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Haha, funny I was doing gravity bongs at 22 also. LOL. I have had that happen to me before. Felt like I was going to collapse and then later on I couldn't move besides to get some food lol.


Or we would rip the bong and try to hit 20 push ups b4 exhale lol.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 27, 2012)

poplars said:


> true that, when you're hitting glass of some sort you can wipe it off, can't wipe off a fuckin blunt or a joint....


Someone always nigga lippin the damn joint or blunt. 

I always gotta be wiping my glass off after someone takes a hit.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 27, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Or we would rip the bong and try to hit 20 push ups b4 exhale lol.


Haha I've tried that and If I ever made it to 20 I usually was passed out on the floor.

Have you ever tried taking a huge bong rip and then chugging a beer before you exhale? FUCK!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Haha I've tried that and If I ever made it to 20 I usually was passed out on the floor.
> 
> Have you ever tried taking a huge bong rip and then chugging a beer before you exhale? FUCK!


yeah I choked on the beer the 1st time, and it came out my nose lol.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2012)

poplars said:


> true that, when you're hitting glass of some sort you can wipe it off, can't wipe off a fuckin blunt or a joint....


u gotta put da flame to it when folkks be nigga lippen da joint jo.... we dont play that shithere... if u in my cypha and u nigga lip of drop da jilla/blunt then u gotta hold out your hand and everyone in da cypha gets to slap it has hard has they can... motha fukkas learn quick chally


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Or we would rip the bong and try to hit 20 push ups b4 exhale lol.


wtf is wrong with u man??? lmmfao... i smoke weed to relax and chill and stay grounded... yall just trying to get high like some teenagers n shit..... this is not a drug... for some of us this is a way of life.... lol dude said take a bong rip hold it in and do 20 push ups... yall wild has hell jo... id rather take a bong rip, hold it in, blow it out, then take another bong rip... im good on push ups... feel like im in county jail again playin spades for push ups n shit... lolol


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 27, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> yeah I choked on the beer the 1st time, and it came out my nose lol.


Haha I bet some people got a good laugh out it.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2012)

theexpress said:


> wtf is wrong with u man??? lmmfao... i smoke weed to relax and chill and stay grounded... yall just trying to get high like some teenagers n shit..... this is not a drug... for some of us this is a way of life.... lol dude said take a bong rip hold it in and do 20 push ups... yall wild has hell jo... id rather take a bong rip, hold it in, blow it out, then take another bong rip... im good on push ups... feel like im in county jail again playin spades for push ups n shit... lolol


I am talking 17 yrs ago lol.

I am the same way now trust me. I had quit weed for 10 yrs after all that.
I just sit in my chair now and sometimes even fall asleep with the bong in my hand lol


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 27, 2012)

theexpress said:


> wtf is wrong with u man??? lmmfao... i smoke weed to relax and chill and stay grounded... yall just trying to get high like some teenagers n shit..... this is not a drug... for some of us this is a way of life.... lol dude said take a bong rip hold it in and do 20 push ups... yall wild has hell jo... id rather take a bong rip, hold it in, blow it out, then take another bong rip... im good on push ups... feel like im in county jail again playin spades for push ups n shit... lolol


Haha, I'm the same way now man but back in my prime when I was still a crazy fucker I did some pretty wild shit. I'm all settled down now and like to just smoke and watch me some tv and play some video games. 

Oh and of course eat some food and pussy lol.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 27, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I am talking 17 yrs ago lol.
> 
> I am the same way now trust me. I had quit weed for 10 yrs after all that.
> I just sit in my chair now and sometimes even fall asleep with the bong in my hand lol


Haha you typed faster than I did! I'm to stoned and got side tracked watching The Source Code.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Haha you typed faster than I did! I'm to stoned and got side tracked watching The Source Code.


Gotta take my daughter to the Dr.
She was in the car with mom and they got rear-ended.
So I didnt smoke yet.

They are ok, but might be a lil whiplash is all.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 27, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Gotta take my daughter to the Dr.
> She was in the car with mom and they got rear-ended.
> So I didnt smoke yet.
> 
> They are ok, but might be a lil whiplash is all.


Shit sorry bro. Hope they are ok.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2012)

[youtube]7TOY3iQSlW8[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2012)

[youtube]p4oLtwpOT58[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2012)

da realest shit ever spit by anyone to date!!!! [youtube]GsOWMJVNbAU[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2012)

[youtube]VkVey5EW0vk[/youtube]


----------



## thatboyis1uvakind (Nov 27, 2012)

Bro.....what's up?.....u real serious w these videos huh?...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2012)

thatboyis1uvakind said:


> Bro.....what's up?.....u real serious w these videos huh?...


yeah.. i can relate to this shit alot more then most other shit... [youtube]qnXguf5A_Z4[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2012)

thatboyis1uvakind said:


> Bro.....what's up?.....u real serious w these videos huh?...


btw who da fuck are you? how u just gonna walk up in my tip n i dont even know you? you can stay if u aint da police... DONT STEAL NOTHIN!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2012)

NORTH SIDE!!!! NORTH SIDE!!!!! [youtube]pMH62ukCMM0[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2012)

[youtube]7ZkfrN9297U[/youtube]


----------



## thatboyis1uvakind (Nov 27, 2012)

But why u posting all this shit?.....if u watch it for urself y u posting it?....just curious


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2012)

thatboyis1uvakind said:


> But why u posting all this shit?.....if u watch it for urself y posting it?....just curious


cuzz i want ur ass to watch it.... lol [youtube]Q_dicAfaaQE[/youtube]


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Shit sorry bro. Hope they are ok.


Nah they r cool, just a lil crash.
The estimate is $2800 to fix it.
Ill pay less and keep the rest for my trouble


----------



## thatboyis1uvakind (Nov 27, 2012)

Bro.....u spend alotta time postin videos....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2012)

thatboyis1uvakind said:


> Bro.....u spend alotta time postin videos....


why you worried about wtf i do for lol.....


----------



## thatboyis1uvakind (Nov 27, 2012)

I wouldn't say I'm "worried" abt it...or u....I was just minding my business surfin through threads n ran across this dumbshit n it actually suprises me that someone with the mentality to sit around all day n post these bullshit videos can actually grow some weed....nah it really isn't any of my concern or any of my business....just making an observation.....maybe u should chill on the videos Bro....it don't look good


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2012)

thatboyis1uvakind said:


> I wouldn't say I'm "worried" abt it...or u....I was just minding my business surfin through threads n ran across this dumbshit n it actually suprises me that someone with the mentality to sit around all day n post these bullshit videos can actually grow some weed....nah it really isn't any of my concern or any of my business....just making an observation.....maybe u should chill on the videos Bro....it don't look good


Hey man this is his thread, so let the man post vids.
If you dont like vids you can chill on another thread.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 27, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Nah they r cool, just a lil crash.
> The estimate is $2800 to fix it.
> Ill pay less and keep the rest for my trouble


Haha I like the way you think.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Haha I like the way you think.


A local shop quoted me $1500 and a receipt for $2755.99 for the ins company!


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 27, 2012)

thatboyis1uvakind said:


> I wouldn't say I'm "worried" abt it...or u....I was just minding my business surfin through threads n ran across this dumbshit n it actually suprises me that someone with the mentality to sit around all day n post these bullshit videos can actually grow some weed....nah it really isn't any of my concern or any of my business....just making an observation.....maybe u should chill on the videos Bro....it don't look good


Hey bro this is chitowns thread that was started a long long time ago. He created the legendary sk strain and chi just likes to post videos and talk shit but he's cool in my books.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 27, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> A local shop quoted me $1500 and a receipt for $2755.99 for the ins company!


Local shops are good for that  

My dad's best friend owns a body shop and I always got shit like that lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Local shops are good for that
> 
> My dad's best friend owns a body shop and I always got shit like that lol.


Heres the damage


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 27, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Heres the damage


Shit man...1500$ for that?! Bring it to me I'll do it for half the price lol. I went to auto body school.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Shit man...1500$ for that?! Bring it to me I'll do it for half the price lol. I went to auto body school.


are you local?
Im NorCal...


----------



## poplars (Nov 27, 2012)

we got a good crew in this thread


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 27, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> are you local?
> Im NorCal...


I use to be but I moved  

I'm out in CO now. Wish I could help you out bro cuz I get everything at cost.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 27, 2012)

poplars said:


> we got a good crew in this thread


Hope I'm included in on this so called "crew"


----------



## poplars (Nov 27, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Hope I'm included in on this so called "crew"


keep hangin out. as long as your here your in the crew if you can hang


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 27, 2012)

poplars said:


> keep hangin out. as long as your here your in the crew if you can hang


Oh I can hang lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2012)

im checkin playa passes at da door...


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 27, 2012)

theexpress said:


> im checkin playa passes at da door...


Guess my pass musta been valid then.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Guess my pass musta been valid then.


you should get it in da mail in like 35-85 days.... ittl be vac sealed... lol i mean "laminated"


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2012)

[youtube]Qs6lDU5Fbg0[/youtube]


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 27, 2012)

theexpress said:


> you should get it in da mail in like 35-85 days.... ittl be vac sealed... lol i mean "laminated"


Haha I think I'll take the vac sealed one


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Haha I think I'll take the vac sealed one


that ghetto laminated....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2012)

[youtube]O4opqcVgniQ[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2012)

[youtube]hWcGl1X3D-0[/youtube]


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 27, 2012)

theexpress said:


> that ghetto laminated....


Damn straight playa. 

Oh so guys I found this bad ass mask that I'm gonna take a pic with and post up. It fits my name on here perfect lol. It's a big ol clown face smiling. lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2012)

[youtube]5Ax9hgON5wM[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2012)

[youtube]7vGgEb3Brh8[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2012)

[youtube]G2hx8yxDsNs[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2012)

[youtube]TWsxzwIja2k[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2012)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee [youtube]G2rF7UTAyZQ[/youtube]


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 27, 2012)

Time to open my super skunk jar that's been curing! wahoo gonna be a good night! Think I might smoke a lil of it followed by some ice hash.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2012)

darkroom familia... [youtube]2VDp4jzXSZ0[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2012)

here u go pops... [youtube]51lQBmX8nbc[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2012)

damn poplars u in this video and shit... i didnt know u was a norteno... [youtube]pFUo0qiK2gs[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2012)

this thread needs to be moved to the music section.


----------



## cdnbudder (Nov 27, 2012)

how about some classic floyd or zep for a change?


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 27, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> this thread needs to be moved to the music section.


haha I didn't even see you put that until now! Damn you chi!


----------



## poplars (Nov 27, 2012)

cdnbudder said:


> how about some classic floyd or zep for a change?


theere ya go


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 27, 2012)

I love me some floyd and zepplin. 

Have any of you guys watched the wizard of oz with the pink floyd dark side of the moon?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;p6S9oqJRclo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6S9oqJRclo[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> this thread needs to be moved to the music section.


no.. it will not lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2012)

[youtube]9Egt1Hq4wpE[/youtube]


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 27, 2012)

Fuck I'm stoned. Just took a hit off my g-pen.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2012)

[youtube]awi14wDTxNw[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2012)

[youtube]DED812HKWyM[/youtube]


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 27, 2012)

View attachment 2422665
*Smile Bitches!!!!!*


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2012)

[youtube]bwAw9ThDQmk[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> View attachment 2422665
> *Smile Bitches!!!!!*



while da mouth is smiling... da eyes are like... ima stab you in the neck threw your brainstem with an icepick.... lol u down wit da clown? [youtube]PL73F656D7686A8B5D[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2012)

[youtube]56ftJKUOkKk[/youtube]


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 27, 2012)

theexpress said:


> while da mouth is smiling... da eyes are like... ima stab you in the neck threw your brainstem with an icepick.... lol u down wit da clown? [youtube]PL73F656D7686A8B5D[/youtube]


Lol you know it bro.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2012)

popars dont this that fist pic look alot like my sk? http://reviews.nuggetry.com/buds/sour-kush-organix-danktim420


----------



## poplars (Nov 27, 2012)

yeah it does, very similar cross too, sour diesel x hindu kush , hindu kush is some fuckin chron.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 27, 2012)

damn you super skunk


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2012)

poplars said:


> yeah it does, very similar cross too, sour diesel x hindu kush , hindu kush is some fuckin chron.


Yeah I really wanted to grow the Hindu Kush.
I ended up with Hindu Skunk, I love the smell and taste, but feel the high represents hindu Kush.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 27, 2012)

Where's everyone at tonight.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2012)

lol i found ditty on there even.... http://reviews.nuggetry.com/buds/master-kush-private-dealer-ditty


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Where's everyone at tonight.


chillin inside with the heat on 72...... haha


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 27, 2012)

theexpress said:


> chillin inside with the heat on 72...... haha


Haha me too bro, I'm watching Tosh.0 smoking a j


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 28, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol i found ditty on there even.... http://reviews.nuggetry.com/buds/master-kush-private-dealer-ditty


that was a awesome review from ditty. is that bud he grown? I'm assuming it is.. what he up to now?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 28, 2012)

theexpress said:


> chillin inside with the heat on 72...... haha


what's up now nigga. you know it's almost time. 


http://www.lowkickmma.com/UFC/bj_penn_looks_to_be_in_incredible_shape_for_comeback_fight_vs_rory_macdonald


where my dog trouble at?. who y'all got on this one?. you know where I stand.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2012)

im sorry doc... i dont got penn


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 28, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what's up now nigga. you know it's almost time.
> 
> 
> http://www.lowkickmma.com/UFC/bj_penn_looks_to_be_in_incredible_shape_for_comeback_fight_vs_rory_macdonald
> ...


rory, and i was gonna pop in and let you know Rory is gonna retire penn. i didnt read the article yet but i will. And i'm not a penn hater at all. but rory is nasty.


----------



## poplars (Nov 28, 2012)

posted a review of tahoe og https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/588609-cali-con-tahoe-og-review.html


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 28, 2012)

Alright guys it's that time of year again. Time to replenish my seed stash. 

Any suggestions? Tried a lot of cali conn, white label, g13, dna genetics, barneys farms, and a few tga seeds.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2012)

i tell u who i got though... for the last 3 years shit really longer i been telling yalll about this cat.... now after he smashes cain for the second time in one rd. them smashes the reem he would have cleaned out the whole top 10 heavy division... [youtube]zxvbwqLmoiI[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2012)

look at this roid monkey talkin shit jo.. sayin jds scared.... while this goofy mug doin more roids then ever.. had the testosterone of 10 horses and shit.. this nigga getting knocked out quick has he dont have a chin.. and he wants to fight the sickest knockout artist ever... sheeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit... [youtube]Bf2TWhYs5Cg[/youtube]

you used to fight at 205... i been onto you for years nigga horse meat my ass u on da juice!!!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2012)

most professional athleates who do use steroids know how to cycle off in time to be tested.. this nigga was scared..... he dont wanna catch a big hook or uppercutt


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 28, 2012)

this thread is racist.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2012)

lol look at mirs face..... [youtube]PBABepFEdFU[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2012)

thismore epic.... [youtube]d8co-VW2C8M[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2012)

ima huge badr hari fan... [youtube]cYezKRYhyyA[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2012)

[youtube]shrXeEaHh_w[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2012)

fuck da reem/... [youtube]zFsU0aW99WY[/youtube]


----------



## poplars (Nov 28, 2012)

runnin tahoe og trim


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2012)

how much hash have u made already?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 28, 2012)

too damn much.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 28, 2012)

who the hell is "jo"?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> who the hell is "jo"?


ahhhhhhh im too high to explaine... watch this educational video mkay.... [youtube]lNDNHLCCA68[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 28, 2012)

pot makes you stupid?


----------



## poplars (Nov 28, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> pot makes you stupid?


no but booze does.


----------



## poplars (Nov 28, 2012)

on a brighter note I'm running some blackberry kush shake for my buddy, the shit is dank. good hash strain, I bet the 73 and 90 are dab quality, I will be definitely taking a good 40% of the dabbable quality hehe....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2012)

[youtube]-zKlx86SUzQ[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2012)

da dope boy anthem... [youtube]CqJ54Ve7qJA[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 28, 2012)

you get homefront yet? i thought you were a baller. you should have just rolled into gamestop and loaded up. get the kinect, a gold card, some extra memory and everything else you may need. right after you leave best buy with the flat screen and surround sound. it's what i did. had my shit set up in a few hours. i've never heard of anyone waiting weeks to get an xbox, other than the kiddies who were mowing lawns for money.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2012)

since im stuck in da 90's yall stuck with me... [youtube]ipjGYpr5cA0[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> you get homefront yet? i thought you were a baller. you should have just rolled into gamestop and loaded up. get the kinect, a gold card, some extra memory and everything else you may need. right after you leave best buy with the flat screen and surround sound. it's what i did. had my shit set up in a few hours. i've never heard of anyone waiting weeks to get an xbox, other than the kiddies who were mowing lawns for money.


y
i got da 250 bg one comming ittl be here tuesday.. an id be ballin harder if i wasnt missing 2 units... fuck it doe.. next year its on jo!!!!! im prolly only gonna buy that game to play with u.... ima go to gamestop and grab a 90 day online card and some games...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2012)

also i orderd offline.. thats why.... i got a decent deal and it came with all kinds of extra shit...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2012)

i already got a nice size flatscreen 42 inches..... a new laptop, da works.....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2012)

[youtube]KRQg5WdTk7U[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2012)

[youtube]doUDcec5ZMg[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2012)

west coast ass beat!!! [youtube]YlhWfX6ptAw[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2012)

as a proud american im all for the arms... awww man i want this bad........ http://www.slickguns.com/product/yugo-pap-m92pv-pistol-krinkov-style-pistol-762x39-zastava-serbia-mfg-54995


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2012)

that pistol with one of these on it http://www.gunauction.com/search/displayitem.cfm?itemnum=3422565


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 28, 2012)

theexpress said:


> also i orderd offline.. thats why.... i got a decent deal and it came with all kinds of extra shit...



my bad, i thought you actually had money.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> my bad, i thought you actually had money.


lol you a fool if u think i was going to stand in line for hours and hours on black friday..


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 28, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol you a fool if u think i was going to stand in line for hours and hours on black friday..


who said anything about black friday? gamestop was open today, and yesterday and the day before. you were flashing wads of cash, i thought it was really yours. must have been a handful of 5's or something. xboxes don't cost _that_ much. i see your game was just a front.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> who said anything about black friday? gamestop was open today, and yesterday and the day before. you were flashing wads of cash, i thought it was really yours. must have been a handful of 5's or something. xboxes don't cost _that_ much. i see your game was just a front.


lmmfao.. im not playing ur game today... go suck a chode u old fool... ill come back to you when u play nice.. mmmmmmkay? lolol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2012)

also i just weighed myself for the first time in about 8 months..... i only weigh 215 pounds now... wtf.... lol i mean i guess its good for me.... i lose 50 fucking pounds dude!!!!!!!!! damn doc u were right bro... i am like scarecros compared to what i was before... i was thinking i was like 2225-230. not even


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 28, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lmmfao.. im not playing ur game today... go suck a chode u old fool... ill come back to you when u play nice.. mmmmmmkay? lolol


you've got a long way to go yet.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 28, 2012)

theexpress said:


> also i just weighed myself for the first time in about 8 months..... i only weigh 215 pounds now... wtf.... lol i mean i guess its good for me.... i lose 50 fucking pounds dude!!!!!!!!! damn doc u were right bro... i am like scarecros compared to what i was before... i was thinking i was like 2225-230. not even


meth will do that to ya.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 28, 2012)

yet you "like" all my posts. 

simply more "fakery".


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2012)

cuzz im kinda hoping ur gump ass would stfu... but i gotta put myself in ur shoes... if i was going away and havent smoked in long ime id prolly act like a shithead too


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 28, 2012)

theexpress said:


> cuzz im kinda hoping ur gump ass would stfu... but i gotta put myself in ur shoes... if i was going away and havent smoked in long ime id prolly act like a shithead too


no, you typically act like a shithead after you do coke. 

when you like my posts it only encourages me. 

maybe if you'd stop calling me uncle. but you won't, so i'll keep riding you. tit for tat kinda thing. 

and just so you know, i'm happier with myself today more than i have been in a long time.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2012)

theexpress said:


> also i just weighed myself for the first time in about 8 months..... i only weigh 215 pounds now... wtf.... lol i mean i guess its good for me.... i lose 50 fucking pounds dude!!!!!!!!! damn doc u were right bro... i am like scarecros compared to what i was before... i was thinking i was like 2225-230. not even


I am down to 212-216 now from 230.
I had to quit the weights with some shoulder and scapula shit that wont clear up.
I am pissed about it esp since my belly is starting to pop out but I weight less!
Gonna start running and some tennis I think till hopefully I can lift again.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> no, you typically act like a shithead after you do coke.
> 
> when you like my posts it only encourages me.
> 
> ...


lol u dont bother me has much has i let on uncle... we all know ur bitchmade.... we still love ya ;]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2012)

yeah im cool on coke for a while and im def never touching crystal again... ycuk.......


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2012)

sometimes doe u gotta snort a fat ass rail... sometimes i wont touch it for like a month or even months... but i get that urge... i swear i can taste da drip then lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 28, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol u dont bother me has much has i let on uncle... we all know ur bitchmade.... we still love ya ;]


says the guy who can't even afford an xbox. lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2012)

lol this is gonna be my 3rd xbox360.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 28, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol this is gonna be my 3rd xbox360.....



sure it is.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> sure it is.


put down da pookie...


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 28, 2012)

theexpress said:


> put down da pookie...


that would be you.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2012)

naw i snorted all my tweek......


----------



## poplars (Nov 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> how much hash have u made already?



probably made over an OZ yesterday.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;78FfdBX-U3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78FfdBX-U3M[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;MIW2H-wgC54]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIW2H-wgC54&feature=endscreen[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;cNY7lzp1ho0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNY7lzp1ho0[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;syZzZXSbfbo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syZzZXSbfbo[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> sometimes doe u gotta snort a fat ass rail... sometimes i wont touch it for like a month or even months... but i get that urge... i swear i can taste da drip then lol


I cant hit a line here and there...I go all out all day everyday.
I had to quit completely.


----------



## poplars (Nov 29, 2012)

I don't touch coke at all, never have. probably never will. I'd drink coca tea tho. 

every now and then I"ll enjoy a good poppy tea make me feel way low and slow haha. but not very often ya know. and atleast that shit doesn't knock you off balance like you're acting like an asshole to everyone you know for a few weeks . I try to stick to things that wont make me more likely to be in a bad mood because I'm already under enough stress from my crazy mother and financial obligations.

I used to drink alcohol every now and then but then I realized that it was nothing but a poison for me, I didn't see any good examples of alcohol doing anyone any good, I just see a bunch of people kidding themselves. I'd rather drink an opium tea than a beer, but that's just me and I feel like I can live with that.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 29, 2012)

poplars said:


> I don't touch coke at all, never have. probably never will. I'd drink coca tea tho.
> 
> every now and then I"ll enjoy a good poppy tea make me feel way low and slow haha. but not very often ya know. and atleast that shit doesn't knock you off balance like you're acting like an asshole to everyone you know for a few weeks . I try to stick to things that wont make me more likely to be in a bad mood because I'm already under enough stress from my crazy mother and financial obligations.
> 
> I used to drink alcohol every now and then but then I realized that it was nothing but a poison for me, I didn't see any good examples of alcohol doing anyone any good, I just see a bunch of people kidding themselves. I'd rather drink an opium tea than a beer, but that's just me and I feel like I can live with that.


Opium tea!!

I never heard of that...?


I have a crazy mom as well, but I finally cut her outta my life!!


----------



## poplars (Nov 29, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Opium tea!!
> 
> I never heard of that...?
> 
> ...


my crazy mom owns the 5 acres I grow on so I'm kinda stuck in that sense. 

its poppy tea, its pretty much the natural alkaloids of the poppy plant, where opium comes from, which is where they derive all opioids from (vicodin, morphine, oxy's, etc.) but opium is chemically balanced naturally. poppy seeds aren't too hard to aquire, google around and you'll find some sites. 


just keep it on the DL, people don't really know about them, the US government has done a damn good job of keeping poeple very ill-educated on this. it IS addictive, but it takes about 3-5 days of straight use to become physically addicted, so by comparison of the pills, it's a bit harder to get addicted. as long as you don't go crazy on it and be smart about it you shouldn't attract any unwanted attention or anything. 


but yeah I don't talk about it too much because first off it isn't a major priority in my life, it's one of those things I like to have in the background in small quantities just in case, but I will tell people every now and then about it ya know.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 29, 2012)

poplars said:


> my crazy mom owns the 5 acres I grow on so I'm kinda stuck in that sense.
> 
> its poppy tea, its pretty much the natural alkaloids of the poppy plant, where opium comes from, which is where they derive all opioids from (vicodin, morphine, oxy's, etc.) but opium is chemically balanced naturally. poppy seeds aren't too hard to aquire, google around and you'll find some sites.
> 
> ...


Sounds interesting, how does the tea taste?


----------



## poplars (Nov 29, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Sounds interesting, how does the tea taste?



its weird, but it doesn't taste worse than bad edibles! I'm able to drink it easily with just sugar. I find poorly tasting cannabis edibles MUCH harder to down. they also recommend you smoke a good bit of herb as you're digesting the tea to prevent nausea, but I"ve never experienced it. though I've always smoked each time, oh well.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 29, 2012)

Pops be getting fuccked up lol..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 29, 2012)

no wonder pops is sooo mellow nowadays.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 29, 2012)

still no xbox? wtf!?!


----------



## poplars (Nov 29, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> no wonder pops is sooo mellow nowadays.


haha I actually don't consume that much of it, but I do learn from the mellow side of life, I prefer it. as you guys have seen in the past I am capable just as anyone else is of going on tirades going too far into something, just taking shit too seriously.

I have been just keeping up a chill back attitude as much as possible now. smokin concentrates and when life starts to add up on me I'll enjoy some opium tea. but typically only at night and idk it has an effect like I feel more balanced the next day. 

opium tea isn't that addictive if you don't consume it every day, cannabis also curbs opiate addiction as well. 

in general I believe opium to be a generally safe thing if you are wise about it, that's why I don't recommend it to everyone as I don't consider others to be as wise about such substances. but I will gladly let people know that it isn't that dangerous and the high is very similar to a dank indica only stonier haha.


but do keep it on the DL, nobody really knows about it, and I don't really see them ever legalizing this (even though it should be) because it is such a huge cash crop for them if it remains illegal. 


processing poppy straw into pills = billions of dollars of profit, vs people growing their own and maybe 30% of the population going for the pills which wouldn't be worth as much. oh and by the way the poppy plant is chemically balanced unlike the pills.


----------



## poplars (Nov 29, 2012)

I also must emphasize that I don't consume things that knock me off balance over time... like alcohol, speed, etc. that's the main reason I wont consume alcohol even in small amounts anymore, it subtly effects your attitude and not in a good way. cannabis is much more pure of a high, if I need an extra buzz I'll go for opium tea before I'll go for alcohol, I feel it's better for me, and I know for a fact opium tea doesn't kill brain cells, alcohol does. cannabis doesn't kill brain cells, alcohol does. so I"m good on all that ya know, I wont hate on people who do drink but I do wish that it wasn't so intwined in our culture, hopefully the legalization of cannabis will reveal the true flaws of alcohol and how it negatively effects your mental and physical health.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 30, 2012)

poplars said:


> I also must emphasize that I don't consume things that knock me off balance over time... like alcohol, speed, etc. that's the main reason I wont consume alcohol even in small amounts anymore, it subtly effects your attitude and not in a good way. cannabis is much more pure of a high, if I need an extra buzz I'll go for opium tea before I'll go for alcohol, I feel it's better for me, and I know for a fact opium tea doesn't kill brain cells, alcohol does. cannabis doesn't kill brain cells, alcohol does. so I"m good on all that ya know, I wont hate on people who do drink but I do wish that it wasn't so intwined in our culture, hopefully the legalization of cannabis will reveal the true flaws of alcohol and how it negatively effects your mental and physical health.


i agree with all that bro.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Pops be getting fuccked up lol..


pops be catching a mean ass nod while he making bubble....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2012)

i just wanna say for the record sex is da bomb.... but sex on speed is fucking ungodly!!!!!!!!!!!! unlike coke it dont make ur dick limp.... u can fiuck for 3-4 hours before u nutt... and right after u nutt u right back in the pussy for a couple more hours... untill the bitches walls run dry and ur dick is chaffed da fuck up... i fucked a bitch for like 7 hours once... i couldnt even maintain an erection after that and my dick hurt for 2 days nigga


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> still no xbox? wtf!?!


yoooo ur gonna have to get black ops 2.... ill get homefront cuzz its cheap n shit but something tells me im not gonna like it... so take some of that money r.i.u. been sending u and cop that black ops 2.. well play some zombies... my 360 will be ehre monday or tuesday


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2012)

poplars said:


> haha I actually don't consume that much of it, but I do learn from the mellow side of life, I prefer it. as you guys have seen in the past I am capable just as anyone else is of going on tirades going too far into something, just taking shit too seriously.
> 
> I have been just keeping up a chill back attitude as much as possible now. smokin concentrates and when life starts to add up on me I'll enjoy some opium tea. but typically only at night and idk it has an effect like I feel more balanced the next day.
> 
> ...


i got a mean ass recipee for narcotic tea... u get a can of brisk ice tea right... then u open up a dime bag of heron {number 4 dope no tar!} and put that bitch in there... then swirl it... then drink half... dont drink the whole thing..


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> no wonder pops is sooo mellow nowadays.


listen bro.. u gotta stop macing on all them fat bitches dude.... i dont know wtf u be saying to these hefty hoes but u gassin these bitches up got em thinking they something special or some... i know its u gassin all these fat hoes uop nigga... i saw one of ur victems.. told that fat bitch blow how she know then pay how she weigh.. bitch told me uh uh i dont do that.... i only do that for the doc.. he said i could be on americas next top model... i thought to myself "yeah right maybe the biggest looser" i put my away zipped my pants and rolled out... u can keep these fat hoes up... just stop juicein there minds and make em think they hot or some.



hahahahaha


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2012)

raiderman said:


> i agree with all that bro.


dont think i seen u before.. u been on this site a minuete to huh.. welcome to da vip train....... we alow smoking weed, snorting rails, and fucking hoes on this train {just dont jizz on my upholstry fool}.... and never never never ever ever evr... look at this trains conductor directly in the eye... they say he paranoid and considers it a threat... u look down at the floor if u ever see him...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 30, 2012)

I'll prob get the black ops 2 after I'm done harvesting.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 30, 2012)

pop i had been wanting to try a few 
you use stems and bud in yo tea

are they hard to grow 
i got sum seeds tried to start in summer did not take 
sumone told me to start in winter is dat correct 
where to ge the grow procedure you know


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I'll prob get the black ops 2 after I'm done harvesting.


u xboxin it up or ps3 pimpin it?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> pop i had been wanting to try a few
> you use stems and bud in yo tea
> 
> are they hard to grow
> ...


u tryna make some of 'pops poppy pleasure tea' pops is gonna have everyone on riu doing da lean n nod...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2012)

Shit not this dude. i done popped more Oxy's than any human should, i don't even fuck with any opiates now. At all. smoke weed, might drink on somebodies birthday but even that it's only grey goose or belve, and now ciroc. i wanna try shrooms though.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Shit not this dude. i done popped more Oxy's than any human should, i don't even fuck with any opiates now. At all. smoke weed, might drink on somebodies birthday but even that it's only grey goose or belve, and now ciroc. i wanna try shrooms though.


u mean u havent tried shrooms??????


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2012)

everybody should try shrooms atleast once in there lives... me im cool on them... i used to grow them and my last trip i ate 75 wett grams and had a wicked ass trip... havent touched em since... u gotta eat an eight bro.... half 1/8 gives u nice buzz but a full eighth will rock yo ass!!!! when i ate the 75 wett grams thats the same has a lil over a 1/4 dry.. it was waaaaay too much and when u eat them fresh they kick in super fast like 20 min as appose to dry it takes like a hour or so....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2012)

never, ain't no shrooms where i'm from. and if they are wasn't in none of my n'hoods.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2012)

do you got some brown rice flour.... a couple half pint jars... a can of lysol, a 15 psi pressure cooker? and a big ass clear plastic tote?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2012)

thanx to pops the chinease people of siskiyou county will always have work with him...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2012)

growers from all over northern california have now switched crops from cannabis to poppy... the price per pound for opium locally is much higher then per pound of nugget... enter the medical opium movement? meanwhile somewere in norcal....------->


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2012)

lol, i aint got none of that shit.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2012)

[youtube]GEtNRGbVISs[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2012)

[youtube]Kx4fQCjAifA[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2012)

[youtube]4gVRhCB97zo[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2012)

[youtube]FleF8D1etis[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2012)

[youtube]tgHcQjwR6U0[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2012)

I worked on a Gangsta Grillz mixtape before my riu time. the first independent one actually. we paid drama 20 stacks. lol. no return.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I worked on a Gangsta Grillz mixtape before my riu time. the first independent one actually. we paid drama 20 stacks. lol. no return.


no return has in yall didnt even get your moneyback?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2012)

YeA as in 20,000 dollars worth of dj drama tapes still in the studio. we used ti give em out free as promo after a year or two. i bet they still sittin in that boy studio gettin dusty. not to mention the cd's n packaging was extra. drama didn't promote and the other dj tried but there was a lack of effort in all areas


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 30, 2012)

theexpress said:


> listen bro.. u gotta stop macing on all them fat bitches dude.... i dont know wtf u be saying to these hefty hoes but u gassin these bitches up got em thinking they something special or some... i know its u gassin all these fat hoes uop nigga... i saw one of ur victems.. told that fat bitch blow how she know then pay how she weigh.. bitch told me uh uh i dont do that.... i only do that for the doc.. he said i could be on americas next top model... i thought to myself "yeah right maybe the biggest looser" i put my away zipped my pants and rolled out... u can keep these fat hoes up... just stop juicein there minds and make em think they hot or some.
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahaha


it's not my fault the ladies love me


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> it's not my fault the ladies love me


u can keep da fat hoez boss pimp..... its all u jo lol/...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 30, 2012)

theexpress said:


> u can keep da fat hoez boss pimp..... its all u jo lol/...


I wonder what the chicks say when they talk shit about you  lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I wonder what the chicks say when they talk shit about you  lol


i already know.... they say shit like " that mother fucker is made of money and he took me to mcdonalds wtf..." or like "ewwww chi made me suck him off till he nutted in my mouth and made me swallow".... and then your sister always be like "chi u dont love me.. u only come around when you need to borrow my car or ask if you can claim my kids on yo taxes"


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2012)

check this out pops.. somebody get these studs a vac sealer lol . [youtube]OqIaYIOLeS4[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2012)

and these cats just need some bubble bags and some ice.. [youtube]Sn5k_LA6MBI[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 30, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yoooo ur gonna have to get black ops 2.... ill get homefront cuzz its cheap n shit but something tells me im not gonna like it... so take some of that money r.i.u. been sending u and cop that black ops 2.. well play some zombies... my 360 will be ehre monday or tuesday


over 3 weeks to get a fucking xbox? 

i'm not spending $60 on a game i'll play for 2 weeks before i have to leave. 

spend donated money on xbox games? yeah we know what kind of person YOU are.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2012)

actually 8 days... lol.........


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2012)

im trying to track down a privete dealer for that m92 but noone has it locally... i found someone with a mini draco doe.... 600...


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 30, 2012)

theexpress said:


> actually 8 days... lol.........


it's been 2 weeks already.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> it's been 2 weeks already.


no i orderd on black friday lol......


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2012)

beleave me i dont wanna wait for it... im about to drop 6 bills on a raw ak pistol


----------



## poplars (Nov 30, 2012)

jeeze this is what I get for having bad internet.


anyways, opium is nothing like heroin (they're not even chemically the same...) I don't even reach the point of nodding out, I just get really stoned and chill I don't feel the need to push it to the point of nodding .

cannabis is a much more interesting high in general than opium, opium is more effective for intense stress however.




and chitown incase you didn't realize it isn't NATURAL to fuck for 7 hours, all the personality effects that shit has on you isn't worth it. 

like I said I don't encourage people go out and grow poppies and be like me, I wil say they'r enot harmful like everyone wants to make them out to be. and I will also say that poppy users are more like pot heads than pill poppers, pill poppers are junkies, there's a huge difference.

cannabis is the main vessel behind my calm attitude, but opium is a good backup where cannabis doesn't work. but I consider myself wise enough to know the difference, which is why I don't recommend it to most people.

other people prolly got more going for their lives than I do, I'm just doing waht I have to be an independant and happy person, you do whatever you gotta do to maintain.


I just am trying to emphasize, humans do what we need to to be happy, realizing where balance is necessary is one of the best things you can do for your life, don't overdo anything, don't under-do anything. 


the buddhist middle path.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2012)

ive smoked my fair share of opium pops..... shit is fun has hell and taste awesome...


----------



## poplars (Nov 30, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ive smoked my fair share of opium pops..... shit is fun has hell and taste awesome...



tea is even betta  but the smoke is ridiculously tasty and smooth, very sweet. hard to smoke without the proper tools tho .

and nobody in the right mind would try to produce opium for profit in the US, takes way too much, way too much work, and just not enough payoff. 

cannabis in high quantities gives you MUCH more profit for MUCH less work. makes sense. the true war on opium is the war on the INFORMATION, the fewer people know, the less it matters.

it grows everywhere humans are pretty much, certain areas will produce better opium than others, but it pretty much grows everywhere. 


those who are afraid of opium because they see heroin coming from it, they need to realize this... to get heroin they separate the morphine from the other 10+ chemicals in opium that are balancing, apply a couple chemicals to it to get diacetylmorphine (which is I believe 7 times stronger than pure morphine.) 

so by the time it reaches heroin, it isn't even close to the same thing anymore, it's much more dangerous , much more addictive.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2012)

eeeeee was just offerd a galil for 700!!!!!!!! .223


----------



## poplars (Nov 30, 2012)

blackberry kush hash dabs dank dude. made some for my neighbor and took 40% of the high grade, mmmm. he's gonna be hella happy  grade AAA


----------



## poplars (Nov 30, 2012)

here we go . . . . . 

fresh runs in the last week and a half:

sour kush diesel pheno 73 (diesel 1, last of the trim. there will be a small bud run of each strain however.)

tahoe OG kush 73 (there was more but I only put the highest grade dabbable in the jars  )

90:

blackberrykush 73 micron on top 90 on bottom:


having all this hash now and dabbing as a main method + positive outlook has definitely been making it easier to stay chill and upbeat.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 30, 2012)

poplars said:


> here we go . . . . .
> 
> fresh runs in the last week and a half:
> 
> ...


Looking dabaliciuos bro!!

Do you prefer the 73 or 90 micron?


----------



## poplars (Nov 30, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Looking dabaliciuos bro!!
> 
> Do you prefer the 73 or 90 micron?



73 most of the time, sometimes the 90 is more bubbly/melty though.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 30, 2012)

Whats up guys?


----------



## poplars (Nov 30, 2012)

stoned mayne . . . yoU/?


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 30, 2012)

Same man same lol. Just got back from visiting with family about my grandma.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2012)

alright got something set up for a hungarian ak tommorow... 650.. lets hope he aint checking foids..


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2012)

this be her.... hopefully tommorow she be mines...


----------



## raiderman (Nov 30, 2012)

ns piece...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2012)

raiderman said:


> ns piece...


oooo yeah... i got a dude up north in rockford who knows how to convert them to fully auto... he wont even charge me money.. im sure he would do it for 2 cases of cheap beer


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 30, 2012)

theexpress said:


> this be her.... hopefully tommorow she be mines...





theexpress said:


> oooo yeah... i got a dude up north in rockford who knows how to convert them to fully auto... he wont even charge me money.. im sure he would do it for 2 cases of cheap beer





wow, is that a real gun?


----------



## poplars (Nov 30, 2012)

keep the guns outta the thread man. its not good for the over all health of the thread.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2012)

ittll be good for my health potentially...


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 30, 2012)

poplars said:


> keep the guns outta the thread man. its not good for the over all health of the thread.


he doesn't care about anything but himself. that's why he keeps embedding youtube videos.


----------



## str8sativa (Dec 1, 2012)

theexpress said:


> this be her.... hopefully tommorow she be mines...


get an under folder you pussy that Hungarian pos isnt worth 300 haha


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;rHa2p8zWmRc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHa2p8zWmRc[/video]
thats a nice piece chi.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 1, 2012)

str8sativa said:


> get an under folder you pussy that Hungarian pos isnt worth 300 haha


the bitch mother fucker came by and then asked me for my foid... fuckin chump... he said 650 bux isnt worth the trouble.. i told him ill give u 900 and to report it stoen but he wouldnt go..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 1, 2012)

its cool ima be on the same website looking for people in kentucky, indianna, and arizona.... ima get a fuckin ak dude....


----------



## poplars (Dec 1, 2012)

you don't need a fuckin ak dude.


that's probably just as bad as giving you meth.


----------



## D3monic (Dec 1, 2012)

poplars said:


> you don't need a fuckin ak dude.
> 
> 
> that's probably just as bad as giving you meth.


From the little I know you I have to agree with this... lol.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 1, 2012)

man fuck yall... im gettin an ak.. then my nigga converting it to shoot auto.. period... u dont wanna see the ak then stay da fuck from around me.. [youtube]8BrI1Gu3XzU[/youtube]


----------



## str8sativa (Dec 1, 2012)

poplars said:


> you don't need a fuckin ak dude.
> 
> 
> that's probably just as bad as giving you meth.


hes right get an AR-15 what are you a beaner?

and AZ is the place for guns...
try backpage.com in phoenix.

most people wont sell to non az resident tho and at least wanna see your eighteen.
some will want a bill of sale. i have gotten few with no id no question cash money, im not a felon or anything and in az you can do pretty much whatever you want with a gun except run around blasting people that is a no no.

just go on the phx backpage and find someone who is selling an ak that has a bunch of misspelling mistakes in there add most likely a beaner who wont care


----------



## str8sativa (Dec 1, 2012)

theexpress said:


> man fuck yall... im gettin an ak.. then my nigga converting it to shoot auto.. period... u dont wanna see the ak then stay da fuck from around me.. [youtube]8BrI1Gu3XzU[/youtube]



and its gonna cost you some cash to do a conversion plus 10 years if you get caught.... but you need full auto fire controls/ trigger group to be able to withstand the full auto power..
any old ak will not be a good idea


----------



## theexpress (Dec 1, 2012)

str8sativa said:


> hes right get an AR-15 what are you a beaner?
> 
> and AZ is the place for guns...
> try backpage.com in phoenix.
> ...




ars arent reliable.... an ak will bust no matter what.... and im not gonna tell u again dont come in here talkin about someracist beaner shit cuzz i was brought up around some gang bangin ass mexicans and pr's that would slit ur throat... keep that racist bullshit outta here... cover that red neck up when u come threw here hommie


----------



## theexpress (Dec 1, 2012)

[youtube]cBvddDv5WL0[/youtube]


----------



## str8sativa (Dec 1, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ars arent reliable.... an ak will bust no matter what.... and im not gonna tell u again dont come in here talkin about someracist beaner shit cuzz i was brought up around some gang bangin ass mexicans and pr's that would slit ur throat... keep that racist bullshit outta here... cover that red neck up when u come threw here hommie



lol who ever told you ar's are not reliable mos of had a cheap ass bushmaster that had never been cleaned, or never had one i guess if you plan on never cleaning your weapon and firing it full of dirt and beans get a cheap ass ak you will probably hit everything your not aiming at haha


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 1, 2012)

Shit chi wish you would of known you were looking I had quite the gun collection lol. 

Oh and are any of you guys going to order from the tude for their xmas special? 10 free seeds when you spend 55! Including 3 unreleased strains.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 1, 2012)

dont matter where a 7.62 hits u its gonna fuck u up... yeah im good ima get a cheap ass ak that will fire no matter what... i aint trying to snipe shit.. if i gotta pull it it wont be from furture then 25 feet.. ill hit what im aiming at... dont u worry..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 1, 2012)

[youtube]21co2jUtHjw[/youtube]


----------



## D3monic (Dec 1, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;htBTjIPPhDY]http://youtu.be/htBTjIPPhDY[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 1, 2012)

some thick ass fefes in this joint... ima make another track like this... called "ill be str8 by late oct" lol.. [youtube]jNVBRYryyVM[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 1, 2012)

[youtube]hlx8yUWb4Bo[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 1, 2012)

[youtube]STsC4BtK_[/youtube] .................


----------



## theexpress (Dec 1, 2012)

[youtube]STsC4BtK_5E[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm over the automatic weapon thrill,i just don't need one nowLol, ,i didn't really need them then. All i need is my trusty rusty, who is shiny. however, i don't live in chi-raq. and chi im sure there is an ak in your city with your name on it. 
[video=youtube;bEoDSTBY_Y4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEoDSTBY_Y4[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 1, 2012)

lol my nigga said chira.. i likes dats jo.... [youtube]jMuWjY6hXqY[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 1, 2012)

chiraq... http://bobmccarty.com/2009/01/03/number-of-chicago-murders-in-2008-tops-number-of-us-soldier-deaths-but-medias-not-reporting-it/


----------



## theexpress (Dec 1, 2012)

or u can callit "chiganistan" http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/06/16/chicago-homicide-rate-wor_n_1602692.html


----------



## theexpress (Dec 1, 2012)

damn our murder rate is 4 times new york.. double los angeles..... only other cities on our level is like detroit.....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 1, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I'm over the automatic weapon thrill,i just don't need one nowLol, ,i didn't really need them then. All i need is my trusty rusty, who is shiny. however, i don't live in chi-raq. and chi im sure there is an ak in your city with your name on it.
> [video=youtube;bEoDSTBY_Y4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEoDSTBY_Y4[/video]


lol im sure over here there a bullit with my name on it to...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 1, 2012)

come to chicago like shits sweet over here and leave with a toe tag... i done seen it all over here.. niggas gang bangin throwin sighs to the police.. moother fuckers sellin rocks n heron in front of police cameras knowing there there... niggas get lit up right in front the police like there gonna help you around here shit theyll kill you to.. come take a field trip my way.. 
fucking funerals and wakes getting shot up, clubs, bars... i dont seen street corners turn to warzones...
[youtube]bejAWQBvkC0[/youtube]


----------



## poplars (Dec 1, 2012)

you been drinkin huh?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 1, 2012)

poplars said:


> you been drinkin huh?


hahahahahahahahahaha naw.... its fucked up here... tall police, shitty overall attitude of everybody.. not just the city of chicago all the fuck over... its a police state... people doing crazy ass shit made the state government give crazy ass jail sentences, andpass new stricter crazy ass laws... and for what.. its not detering shit from going down over here.. all it does is more the statemore unbearable for everyone... none of you will ever understand how cutt throat it is over here... you could be from another ghetto in another state... it aint da same... i know i been to other ghettos in other states... and im serious has fuck when i tell yall IM GONNA GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE SOON HAS I CAN JO....


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 1, 2012)

i still don't know who the hell "jo" is.


----------



## poplars (Dec 1, 2012)

theexpress said:


> hahahahahahahahahaha naw.... its fucked up here... tall police, shitty overall attitude of everybody.. not just the city of chicago all the fuck over... its a police state... people doing crazy ass shit made the state government give crazy ass jail sentences, andpass new stricter crazy ass laws... and for what.. its not detering shit from going down over here.. all it does is more the statemore unbearable for everyone... none of you will ever understand how cutt throat it is over here... you could be from another ghetto in another state... it aint da same... i know i been to other ghettos in other states... and im serious has fuck when i tell yall IM GONNA GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE SOON HAS I CAN JO....



why get an ak , sounds like you need a tiket out of there instead bro


----------



## theexpress (Dec 1, 2012)

poplars said:


> why get an ak , sounds like you need a tiket out of there instead bro


i need an ak... i already have an sks but its big has fuck... hard to conceal... i need an ak with a foldout stock... anyway ima need that for my ranch in colorado... co is much more gun friendly.. and just more friendl voerall... just tired of living like this in many ways...... soon enough ill start a new life... and hopefully ill change for the better a lil bit. but as it sits right now ima angry bitter ass mother fucker shaking my fist cursing and spitting at the world... i dont know if its were i was raised, who i was raised by, or just my enviorment... maybe all 3.. but righthere right now is some bullshit...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 1, 2012)

[email protected] change for the better a "little bit".


----------



## theexpress (Dec 1, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> [email protected] change for the better a "little bit".


hopefully more then a lil bit.. you know what i ment.. lol... im almost there... its been a long time in the making.. a long time comming... im almost there jo...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;PFsr2cybfk8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFsr2cybfk8[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 1, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> [video=youtube;PFsr2cybfk8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFsr2cybfk8[/video]


god damn kids with ther jungle music these days maaan..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 1, 2012)

[youtube]l4lNcFiIEwU[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 1, 2012)

you gotta bump that old triple six mafia!
[video=youtube;-PqiwqPyy6I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PqiwqPyy6I[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 1, 2012)

One mo.
[video=youtube;Qm9DU7n6p9A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qm9DU7n6p9A[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 1, 2012)

[youtube]CY66JDNEcnY[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;d_nJfwANooE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_nJfwANooE[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 1, 2012)

[youtube]_60ePxhFjPI[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;cWHrnMgE4L4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWHrnMgE4L4[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 1, 2012)

[youtube]8EghhV0RAGc[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 1, 2012)

broght it back... [youtube]MnP1XmxyqxA[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 1, 2012)

hell yea.
[video=youtube;j2ZHLMMfoOA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2ZHLMMfoOA&feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 1, 2012)

johnny p is up there with goddamit nate dog, and r kelly in vocasl.... [youtube]YN6__NPnHbM[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 1, 2012)

Or..
[video=youtube;58MCThiRjPw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58MCThiRjPw[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 1, 2012)

every motha fucka on this track was on point wit it.. [youtube]Glbu98H9ybw[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 1, 2012)

yea, thats a forever classic. lol the video funny as hell now back then that shit was smooth.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 1, 2012)

[youtube]4psMlS65vHA[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 1, 2012)

time changes everything trubz.. dont ya fuckin hate that...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 1, 2012)

Yea i do. for real, its way different for like a 17-21 y/o then when i was and it wasnt even that long ago.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 1, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Yea i do. for real, its way different for like a 17-21 y/o then when i was and it wasnt even that long ago.


atleast we got death to look forward to chally.. lolol


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 1, 2012)

God damn right shit has changed, I have a cousin who is now 17 and it's a complete different world. 

God damn I feel so old


----------



## theexpress (Dec 1, 2012)

thats cuzz u are ^^^^


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

[youtube]Y9oNHudoubc[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

[youtube]wvIn79BVFNU[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

[youtube]Skn3g-LaIjw[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

classic chitown chit... [youtube]j8v86WGD0YQ[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

[youtube]YrCmnJkZROc[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

[youtube]5cq5f5FRXIg[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

introducng pres obama... u knew he had it in him he from da chi [youtube]DUEoa-lVrwo[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

[youtube]wxJdpwaICrE[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

getem barry... [youtube]h0JVelMlLaY[/youtube]


----------



## poplars (Dec 3, 2012)

makin more hash today


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

its fucking 70 outside and its dec. the world is comming to an end..


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> its fucking 70 outside and its dec. the world is comming to an end..


My house is 65* this morning with my window open all night


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> My house is 65* this morning with my window open all night


yeah but im in chicago... it should be fucking snowing and shit about now....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 3, 2012)

73 partly cloudy. shorts n tee shirt.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> 73 partly cloudy. shorts n tee shirt.


this is good cocaine snortin weather... lolololol


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yeah but im in chicago... it should be fucking snowing and shit about now....


yeah thats true


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> 73 partly cloudy. shorts n tee shirt.


I wear shorts and tee in any weather though...I hate being hot!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;2qj0Pbo_H7U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qj0Pbo_H7U[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> thats cuzz u are ^^^^


I'm not old. Your the old ass chi lol. I'm still 27 yrs young lol.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> I'm not old. Your the old ass chi lol. I'm still 27 yrs young lol.


we same age goofy


----------



## poplars (Dec 3, 2012)

got my TI nail today... it is So much better than quartz.... dabs are so much faster and stronger off my ice wax... fuck yes.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

poplars said:


> got my TI nail today... it is So much better than quartz.... dabs are so much faster and stronger off my ice wax... fuck yes.


have u ever been to colorado lil buddy?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> we same age goofy


LOL, ya well after the years of abuse I've put my body through I sure feel a lot older.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

giggles..... sell me on moving to colorado...... what should i expect?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

[youtube]2hsE6Vw8y_w[/youtube]


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> giggles..... sell me on moving to colorado...... what should i expect?


Cold weather, hot bitches wearing skimpy clothing, fresh mountain air. Can grow some killer ganja up in the mountains. Pot is legal for everyone 21 and over.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Cold weather, hot bitches wearing skimpy clothing, fresh mountain air. Can grow some killer ganja up in the mountains. Pot is legal for everyone 21 and over.


i knew most of that shit... thought u could put me on some other game...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

[youtube]C_HXieVm7Tk[/youtube]


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i knew most of that shit... thought u could put me on some other game...


LOL, bro I've got connects all over that place. I can put you on any game you want in that state. Like 85% of my familia lives there bro.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 3, 2012)

chi u smoke cigs?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> chi u smoke cigs?


yup//.... unfortenently... like 2 pax a day jo... and if im snortin them rails.... its like a carton a day..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> LOL, bro I've got connects all over that place. I can put you on any game you want in that state. Like 85% of my familia lives there bro.


u got any dispensery plugs that will cash me out so i dont gotta be on budtrader all bogus?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> u got any dispensery plugs that will cash me out so i dont gotta be on budtrader all bogus?


Yes bro I do.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Yes bro I do.


how much are pounds of indoor and outdoor kush going for? highest grades


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2012)

good luck. maybe you can deal to some local college kids.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> good luck. maybe you can deal to some local college kids.


lol............ sometimes ur alllllright....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

ay if they got there recs.... im all for it bro


----------



## poplars (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> have u ever been to colorado lil buddy?


 never been.

here's the new nail 

after some initial seasoning:

after like 8 dabs:


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ay if they got there recs.... im all for it bro


yeah, that will save you.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> yeah, that will save you.



if there 18 or older and hold a valid drs rec. in a state that fully legaliezed marijuana it will....


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 3, 2012)

poplars said:


> never been.
> 
> here's the new nail
> 
> ...


It's official I am jealous of you pops!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

i dont give a fuck if i gotta move it am zip at a time... shits goin uncle faded... gotta keep it legal or i could be in ur shoes... u know...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2012)

i thought you were a hustler. here you are begging for sales on an open grow forum. you've really let me down.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i thought you were a hustler. here you are begging for sales on an open grow forum. you've really let me down.


looooooooooooooool wtf are you talking about? im not begging for nothing.. i simply asked dude if he knew some people who were in a position to buy my legal goods and resell then in a legal setting to the truely sick patiants that need high grade medicine...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

especially in a state im very unfamilier with... i dont know anyone like that over there...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> u got any dispensery plugs that will cash me out so i dont gotta be on budtrader all bogus?


sounds like desperation to me.

"budtrader" LOLOLOL


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

and even if i gotta move it a zip or upto 2.5 oz at a time to be fully protected by the great state of colorados law then so be it... i aiont going out like u unkle fade


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> sounds like desperation to me.


lol im not even at that point yet... and i wont be... u know why.... because i thin way ahead......


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2012)

post some more gun pictures.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> post some more gun pictures.


naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw........... tell your friends at da buereu i dont own any weapons... nor am i even a real person... and also clean up chicago first before wasting any money on someone like me....


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw........... tell your friends at da buereu i dont own any weapons... nor am i even a real person... and also clean up chicago first before wasting any money on someone like me....


i'd put 20 or 30k away if i were you. hide it somewhere safe. maybe let your mom hold it for you.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd put 20 or 30k away if i were you. hide it somewhere safe. maybe let your mom hold it for you.



.......................................... i got u......................................


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

ifuck its gonna take aabout 46k to make colorado possible... im 4k short.... ;[


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

and thats not including food for 2 people i plan on bringing with me... i cant afford to feed them


----------



## poplars (Dec 4, 2012)

theexpress said:


> and thats not including food for 2 people i plan on bringing with me... i cant afford to feed them


foodstamps


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 4, 2012)

sell blowjobs.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

poplars said:


> foodstamps


ut i dont know if they got a limit on how many people can get it per household.

i know.. shit i would even get the card for myself.. im not too proud for free gov. cheese.. it save me close to 3k a year just for myself... b


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> sell blowjobs.


naw thats why i got u for... that will be ur racket in da joint for me to furthur da cause..


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 4, 2012)

where's that xbox?


----------



## MM3 (Dec 4, 2012)

im from the Chi town area and would love to have some seeds that produce plants like that . unfortunately I'm growing bag seed


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> where's that xbox?


i think ur boys are searching it now.... thinking its something else...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

MM3 said:


> im from the Chi town area and would love to have some seeds that produce plants like that . unfortunately I'm growing bag seed


and u will stay growing bagseed untill u get some better genetics


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 4, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i think ur boys are searching it now.... thinking its something else...


you could have bought one at gamestop months ago. something sounds fishy.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

i was j/k i got it.... i need some better games for it though


----------



## MM3 (Dec 4, 2012)

theexpress said:


> and u will stay growing bagseed untill u get some better genetics


Just very nervous about ordering seeds online with a card, and to my house..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

MM3 said:


> Just very nervous about ordering seeds online with a card, and to my house..



man da fuck up nigga!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 4, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i was j/k i got it.... i need some better games for it though


now i know you're lying.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

lie about what..... it didnt come wityh a controller charger


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 4, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lie about what..... it didnt come wityh a controller charger


you've had weeks to buy games. 

they typically come with a controller. and everything else you may need.

did you buy it used off eBay or something?

who goes thru this much drama just to get an xbox? 

the whole story just reeks of nonsense. 

:/


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

this one didnt... PUZZYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 4, 2012)

nonsense i tell you, nonsense.


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 4, 2012)

Xbox is overrated I'm still playing n64 FTW


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 4, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ifuck its gonna take aabout 46k to make colorado possible... im 4k short.... ;[


what?! flip a fucking elbow then, lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Xbox is overrated I'm still playing n64 FTW


i cant even do it.. i tried playing some goldeneye in cali but it didnt last long.. it was all we had atm


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what?! flip a fucking elbow then, lol


im all outta merch.


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 4, 2012)

nah I'm lying but n64 was the shit if I get a van ill throw one in it with golden eye 007 lol

Call it the "hoxbox machine"


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

ima set up a paypay account were yall can donate to the "fund a hussla program"


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

see right now is were that 2 p loss is fucking killing me.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 4, 2012)

theexpress said:


> im all outta merch.


then where all your hoes at?  time to collect


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> then where all your hoes at?  time to collect



shit jo i aint seen ur sister in weeks....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 4, 2012)

theexpress said:


> shit jo i aint seen ur sister in weeks....


then it's time to man up and start selling blow jobs then


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> then it's time to man up and start selling blow jobs then


how much would u pay me to nutt on u? no touching doe


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

im a lil depressed... but i feel better after flamming on da doc aka d.o.c. aka department of corrections... aka tropic breeze... aka deeeeeeeeeze nuhhttzzzzzzz


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

that fucking lemon afghani lemon afghoeey shit wtf ever it is.. i underestimated that shit.. this shit is smoking.. i think i vac sealed it a lil moist cuzz it was darker.. now it got wayy liughter colored and taste bomb....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 4, 2012)

theexpress said:


> im a lil depressed... but i feel better after flamming on da doc aka d.o.c. aka department of corrections... aka tropic breeze... aka deeeeeeeeeze nuhhttzzzzzzz


always glad to make your day, hahaha


----------



## poplars (Dec 4, 2012)

new TI nail + a new TI dabber I'm dabbin away now  


now I need to get me a girl who takes dabs too


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

poplars said:


> new TI nail + a new TI dabber I'm dabbin away now
> 
> 
> now I need to get me a girl who takes dabs too


how much money u got? the docs sister might work with u for a couple dabs..


----------



## poplars (Dec 4, 2012)

theexpress said:


> how much money u got? the docs sister might work with u for a couple dabs..


hah I"m good did meet a cool chick recently maybe shit might happen she does blaze we'll seeee....... I hate that point before you know if anythings gonna happen or not, I'm just pretty sure its gonna happen ahaha


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

i got roofies for donation pops... just so u know... u can slip them in her opium tea


----------



## poplars (Dec 4, 2012)

nah she's a way cool chick she'd take the opium tea willingly  I just gotta get her over here to chill out for a bit


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

if she take it willingly it will be easier to hide it in her tea


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

see whats up with her sister for me... or even her mama


----------



## poplars (Dec 4, 2012)

haha she has a hella cool mom from what I hear lmao. we'll see if I even get anywhere bro... there was hella chemistry the last few times so we'll see, send out the good vibes, good luck, prayers, w/e I'll take it!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

poplars said:


> haha she has a hella cool mom from what I hear lmao. we'll see if I even get anywhere bro... there was hella chemistry the last few times so we'll see, send out the good vibes, good luck, prayers, w/e I'll take it!


do her mama gt a big booty?


----------



## poplars (Dec 4, 2012)

theexpress said:


> do her mama gt a big booty?




haven't met her but her daughter is pretty bangin


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

poplars said:


> haven't met her but her daughter is pretty bangin


i likes that.... if it dont work out between yall see sup with her and her mama for me...?


----------



## poplars (Dec 4, 2012)

haha you crack me up chitown..... she don't even live here sadly...this is why I'm feeling so shakey about the whole thing she's only gonna be here a few more weeks but I don't care I once dated a foreign exchange student from italy so I'm not averse to dating someone even if I don't see a super long term path.... I just really could use that sort of connection right now to really just wake me up...give me motivation.... I barely have any motivation nowadays, probably about 2-3 hours max of motivation per day as I'm sitting.... so yeah I'd definitely greatly appreciate someone like her in my life right now.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

yeah i feel u pops... id like some in house pussy to...


----------



## poplars (Dec 4, 2012)

not just pussy yo.... like a straight up connection. its been years since I've had a true relationship with a woman because of my isolated grower lifestyle. shit sucks but it is what it is, I gotta try to work my way out of this.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

poplars said:


> not just pussy yo.... like a straight up connection. its been years since I've had a true relationship with a woman because of my isolated grower lifestyle. shit sucks but it is what it is, I gotta try to work my way out of this.


ayyy man i told this years ago... blood in blood out... u in this for life jo..... man da fuck up... dont ever put down ur fiskars.. unless u buy a trim pro.. lol


----------



## poplars (Dec 4, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ayyy man i told this years ago... blood in blood out... u in this for life jo..... man da fuck up... dont ever put down ur fiskars.. unless u buy a trim pro.. lol


I think dealing with a mother who has a sort of meth issue (she doesn't abuse it daily but she wont leave it for longer than 3 weeks) the bipolar issues and money issues just really drain the fuck outta me, so I hardly have the motivation to trim some days....


that girl is a trimmer btw, maybe I can get her to trim for me for a couple weeks.....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

poplars said:


> I think dealing with a mother who has a sort of meth issue (she doesn't abuse it daily but she wont leave it for longer than 3 weeks) the bipolar issues and money issues just really drain the fuck outta me, so I hardly have the motivation to trim some days....
> 
> 
> that girl is a trimmer btw, maybe I can get her to trim for me for a couple weeks.....


its hard to get off them shards after decades of abuse...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

esp that westcoast mexi super lab p2p shard.... that shit is a motha fukka.....


----------



## poplars (Dec 4, 2012)

yeah my moms been into it since her 20's so it's kind of a lost cause. . . . . . I gotta deal with it though if I wannan grow on 5 acres on prime land.........


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

i used to be fucked up on them shards bro... id be outside and shit with a broom sweeping the desert for hours.... lol... didnt know why ... or trimming for days str8.... that shit will have u out there bad..


----------



## poplars (Dec 4, 2012)

yeah that's how my mom is.......


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

poplars said:


> yeah that's how my mom is.......


im sorry bro........ yeah but the old school tweekers that really do wanna quit and u can see it there forreal have a hard ass time... they just get all depressed.. they feel they cant even do the simplest things without there glorious speed!!! shame but fact


----------



## poplars (Dec 4, 2012)

my mom told me straight up she couldn't tell me she'd ever quit. I haven't brought it up since. no point. 

I think she thinks she can do things without it, it's just that it's fucked everything else up.


she has no big picture thinking, if she does it's totally flawed and fucked in nature, very apathetic and distant, very selfconscious and in a self-pity like state... its pretty annoying and a constant challenge to be motivated. 


that's why I'd really rather be chillin with a cool girl smoking out having a good vibe than toughing it out alone.


----------



## poplars (Dec 4, 2012)

damn my moms a fuckin idiot. I hope the person who invented meth is reaping their karma for that shit.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear of your situation pops. I feel ya


----------



## poplars (Dec 4, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm sorry to hear of your situation pops. I feel ya


thanks bro that helps for sure sometimes I feel pretty alone in the struggle. I have hope things will get better but I dont think that's gonna happen very fast.. I'm just doing what I can to get by


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

[youtube]LXixTkgS7sQ[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

[youtube]pw75fT0XStI[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 4, 2012)

poplars said:


> thanks bro that helps for sure sometimes I feel pretty alone in the struggle. I have hope things will get better but I dont think that's gonna happen very fast.. I'm just doing what I can to get by


just keep staying positive my friend


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 4, 2012)

theexpress said:


> [youtube]pw75fT0XStI[/youtube]


Bob Marley..... now you talking my language. awesome post just cause it is Bob



..." the stone that the builder refuse, shall always be the head cornerstone"..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

ive found out that if u smoe enough weed... nothing can bother u... true storey... and its not the same thing has drinking your problems away, or doing harder drugs to cope... its waaaay safer...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Bob Marley..... now you talking my language. awesome post just cause it is Bob
> 
> 
> 
> ..." the stone that the builder refuse, shall always be the head cornerstone"..


ya mon....... now pass de marijuana ye errrrrd me bumbaclott...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 4, 2012)

we should post a bunch of fucked up pics and see if we can get this thread closed.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

uncle fade.. borrow that black ops 2 from ur son tommorow.. ima go buy it.. my xbox came with a free month of online shit. i got the headset so i can talk mad shit to ur old huff ass


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> we should post a bunch of fucked up pics and see if we can get this thread closed.


nawwwww....... it wouldnt ride like that


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

atleast when it comes down to it... 3 cats i depend on to not fuck with this thread is penyajo, whyte, and genuity. there all on here.... it used to be four us... then one of us got out there bad on that young cocaine... plus im sure the around 100 days of repeat shard use didnt help...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 4, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> we should post a bunch of fucked up pics and see if we can get this thread closed.


 hahahahahahaha!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

but then what would we do with ourselves.....? hmmmmmm


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 4, 2012)

theexpress said:


> uncle fade.. borrow that black ops 2 from ur son tommorow.. ima go buy it.. my xbox came with a free month of online shit. i got the headset so i can talk mad shit to ur old huff ass




i keep telling you ... i play HOMEFRONT!!!

pay attention.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 4, 2012)

theexpress said:


> nawwwww....... it wouldnt ride like that


sure it would. i can go get a bunch of cock pictures. hang on ...


----------



## poplars (Dec 4, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ive found out that if u smoe enough weed... nothing can bother u... true storey... and its not the same thing has drinking your problems away, or doing harder drugs to cope... its waaaay safer...



I've tried that, it doesn't work. but it does help.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> sure it would. i can go get a bunch of cock pictures. hang on ...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

poplars said:


> I've tried that, it doesn't work. but it does help.


dude your not smoking enough bro... double it up... trust me... my friend docgreen horn is a dr...


----------



## poplars (Dec 4, 2012)

theexpress said:


> dude your not smoking enough bro... double it up... trust me... my friend docgreen horn is a dr...



bro I've smoked just about as much as you can smoke, not going down that road again, it doesn't work.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

poplars said:


> bro I've smoked just about as much as you can smoke, not going down that road again, it doesn't work.


it helps me....


----------



## poplars (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm glad it helps you... at some point it stops helping me and I just feel like I'm smoking for no reason. I guess my mom just is that much of a drain on my life, would take something potent like a girl in my life to make a huge dent in the stress I feel.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

poplars said:


> I'm glad it helps you... at some point it stops helping me and I just feel like I'm smoking for no reason. I guess my mom just is that much of a drain on my life, would take something potent like a girl in my life to make a huge dent in the stress I feel.


yeah im glad it helps me too... or i would prolly be on some murder suicide shit...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


>


mines bigger...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;bwegzhXAqaQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwegzhXAqaQ[/video]


----------



## poplars (Dec 4, 2012)

last dab of the night... hope tomorrow is a better day. good night all!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

doc.... am i high... or was that monkey face fucking that toad?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 4, 2012)

theexpress said:


> doc.... am i high... or was that monkey face fucking that toad?


 no, you're not high. ahahahahahaa


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


>


lol now whos the one comming across desperate.. lolol


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


>


i pisst myself... lmmfao


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2012)

for my sk mobstaz....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2012)

theexpress said:


>


[youtube]Hemut-EN6-w[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2012)

[youtube]x7NmwjAe27w[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2012)

[youtube]ojnK-X-PPiI[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2012)

[youtube]ewhrsE4jmbU[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2012)

[youtube]jM6xF3NZ-u8[/youtube]


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 5, 2012)

CHI still at it,thats what I'm talkin bout,when you sleep,we eat.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> CHI still at it,thats what I'm talkin bout,when you sleep,we eat.


ill sleep when im dead.... or fully paid.... which ill never be cuzz i stay hungry... [youtube]BcbNpf5ssaE[/youtube]


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 5, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ill sleep when im dead.... or fully paid.... which ill never be cuzz i stay hungry... [youtube]BcbNpf5ssaE[/youtube]


Turn up then!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2012)

[youtube]Gt99C-KNUvo[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2012)

[youtube]xKW82iHMsLQ[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2012)

[youtube]NYs5vP15YNE[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2012)

[youtube]rLmZnEBu4qY[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2012)

[youtube]UDLbWs2EZSE[/youtube]


----------



## genuity (Dec 5, 2012)

already>>>>>>>>[video=youtube;OLvBst3THu4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLvBst3THu4[/video]

^^^get it in chi.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2012)

genuity said:


> already>>>>>>>>[video=youtube;OLvBst3THu4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLvBst3THu4[/video]
> 
> ^^^get it in chi.


whats goody genuity???? [youtube]gj5WVZ5Ycu4[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2012)

[youtube]oUsr0ralES4[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2012)

[youtube]-xM0h39A3kY[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2012)

man this one brings back some memories dued.. [youtube]DXNk1fEbLvw[/youtube]


----------



## genuity (Dec 5, 2012)

chopin plants,burpin jars,burnin blunts.......tryin to get this x-mas money






[video=youtube;EA-cwN6TYw4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EA-cwN6TYw4[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2012)

whats that purpley shit right there genuity?


----------



## genuity (Dec 5, 2012)

theexpress said:


> whats that purpley shit right there genuity?


(purple kush x grapestomper og)


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2012)

theexpress said:


> [youtube]Hemut-EN6-w[/youtube]


Good luck.


----------



## poplars (Dec 5, 2012)

takin dabs this mornin. I'm lovin the new dabber, really vapes everything evenly..... I feel like today's gonna be much better than yesterday, keepin up the good vibes!

dabbing tahoe og!
and
sour diesel pheno sk!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2012)

fuck man im hungry.... want some steak n eggs


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 5, 2012)

dat be brutiful









pop yall always be riden the rolls roice of highs


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2012)

theexpress said:


>



i bet those are all one's under there.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i bet those are all one's under there.


yup.... one-hundreds... lol who am i kidding its 2 hundos ontop many many layers of cut up notebook paper...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 5, 2012)

so chi 
looks like
you gettin paper 
LOL


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> so chi
> looks like
> you gettin paper
> LOL


naw bro... they all ones....


----------



## poplars (Dec 5, 2012)

things are going great with this girl, she's amazing... I'm really jazzed up about it. gonna take some dabs and do my thing yo will keep you all posted she's such a pure hearted stoner way down to earth it's awesome . . . . . she's down to chill at my place so I'm really just buzzin period, thanks to all my friends on here offering support sending good vibes!!!!



cheers! *dabs*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 5, 2012)

in all honesty, that is a small stack


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 5, 2012)

poplars said:


> things are going great with this girl, she's amazing... I'm really jazzed up about it. gonna take some dabs and do my thing yo will keep you all posted she's such a pure hearted stoner way down to earth it's awesome . . . . . she's down to chill at my place so I'm really just buzzin period, thanks to all my friends on here offering support sending good vibes!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> cheers! *dabs*


right on pops! good to hear things are going well with that girl your seeing


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> in all honesty, that is a small stack


i counted 19, maybe 20. that's only 2000 dollars. not even enough to buy a boat.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 5, 2012)

was more then 19 

by my count 
i did not mean no dis bro 
i know you ant slingin no monopoly money 
i meant like CB
[video=youtube;JDOCpKyKnYM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDOCpKyKnYM&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## str8sativa (Dec 5, 2012)

theexpress said:


> naw bro... they all ones....


a beaner makes that much in one day cutting lawns good work


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> in all honesty, that is a small stack


i know........ lol how much u think is here... its over4n inches thick....


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2012)

peel of a 20, jump on the bus, and ride over to gamestop and pick up homefront. 

20k? that's it?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2012)

theexpress said:


> man yall niggas aint talin bout shit...


i really don't think anyone here really cares.

keep incriminating yourself though. it will make for an awesome defense. 

you ride the bus across town yet?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 5, 2012)

i got 2 2009's geneses and flex 
two homes and stocks nice fat savings 
pension an social security about 45 a year 
to sit home an jerk off sum work erry day dont make dat
wifie did 112 last year an i got a pocket full of plastic an about 45 bucks

when i was a kid i thought a man wit a pocket full of money had wealth 
but real money dont carry money trump or smbody prolly got a hunnerd bucks an plastic 

are you paying rent LOL

im just sayin


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 5, 2012)

Atleast get a Bic, damn.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 5, 2012)

theexpress said:


> man yall niggas aint talin bout shit...


just one stack padawan?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> i got 2 2009's geneses and flex
> two homes and stocks nice fat savings
> pension an social security about 45 a year
> to sit home an jerk off sum work erry day dont make dat
> ...


he lives with his mom. she does his laundry for him. cooks him eggs and bakey every morning.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 5, 2012)

mmm i remember them days...momma's biscuits


----------



## poplars (Dec 5, 2012)

going on a hike with that amazing girl tomorrow  I'm fuckin epic stoked..... things like this make up for all the suffering...fuck yeah.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 5, 2012)

fuck yeah! hahahaha go get em tiger.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 6, 2012)

gluck on dat pops 
i think there is sumone for everyone 
an we all deserve to be happy


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 6, 2012)

poplars said:


> going on a hike with that amazing girl tomorrow  I'm fuckin epic stoked..... things like this make up for all the suffering...fuck yeah.


Goodluck pops, smoke a bowl n loosen up. Bring protection If she's really the one and she feel's like you feel whether she said it on or not. you should be waxin' some ass out in the middle the woods somewhere.  jk. have fun.


----------



## poplars (Dec 6, 2012)

hahahahaha for sure I'll bring some just in case but I have a feeling it'll be just chillin and making out hahaha. definitely gonna smoke, she's an awesome toker, loves hash bud all of that good shit 



thanks all


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 6, 2012)

thats great man. i been with my girl 6 years and i still reminisce about the beginning when we used to just chill @ the park n shyt before we were official. good times.


----------



## poplars (Dec 6, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thats great man. i been with my girl 6 years and i still reminisce about the beginning when we used to just chill @ the park n shyt before we were official. good times.



that's fuckin awesome bro...... out of all the girls I've been with before we started dating this is by far the most intense I've ever felt about it..... I'm just gonna nourish this, I feel so lucky....


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 6, 2012)

not just a feeling you are 
we all are just to be here 
an be a part of this hobby we do 
we all do it for diff reasons but are lucky to be here and be able to 
an we shold be greatful for being this lucky 
an you desrve to get lucky cause you are lucky 


stay lucky 

I an I


----------



## poplars (Dec 6, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> not just a feeling you are
> we all are just to be here
> an be a part of this hobby we do
> we all do it for diff reasons but are lucky to be here and be able to
> ...



wise words I greatly appreciate you posting this.... +rep


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 6, 2012)

im happy for you man, enjot your time.


----------



## poplars (Dec 6, 2012)

I will bro I love this mountain, it's right where I live , perfect view of the valley, it's gonna be mostly sunny today... everything is just perfect... honestly days like this have me thanking god repeatidly haha.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 6, 2012)

where you been champ? thought I'd see you posting last night


----------



## poplars (Dec 6, 2012)

what the fuck chitown, blaze up haha.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 6, 2012)

What's up guys?! Been a min since I've been posting in this thread looks like I've missed quite a bit.

Congrats pops on finding you a girl!

Oh and chi fuck yourself! ha! OLD ASS quit incriminating yourself you know da feds watching joo!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 6, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> What's up guys?! Been a min since I've been posting in this thread looks like I've missed quite a bit.
> 
> Congrats pops on finding you a girl!
> 
> Oh and chi fuck yourself! ha! OLD ASS quit incriminating yourself you know da feds watching joo!


uncle fade will keep his friends off me.... that money gone aw of right now....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 6, 2012)

fukin with that new black ops and ufc 3...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 6, 2012)

uncle dae dae... get that new black ops jo


----------



## theexpress (Dec 6, 2012)

so i can sho ur ass whats good right quick


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 6, 2012)

no. 

keep dropping names.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 6, 2012)

whats everyone up to..


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 6, 2012)

theexpress said:


> whats everyone up to..


Smoking out of my hooka


----------



## theexpress (Dec 6, 2012)

thas wassup giggles da clown


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 6, 2012)

lol damn right brotha


----------



## theexpress (Dec 6, 2012)

ima be going to colorado to check out some shit before this month is over..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 6, 2012)

im about done with this state.... theres nothing good i can do here... fuck around and catch a case i cant shake


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 7, 2012)

theexpress said:


> im about done with this state.... theres nothing good i can do here... fuck around and catch a case i cant shake


you rappin now?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

lo, u slow as shit


----------



## poplars (Dec 7, 2012)

chilled with this amazing girl yesterday, spent the whole afternoon and night together, just lots of making out and just awesome synergy. this seems like something that could last. I'll keep ya all posted, I'm just buzzin on life right now lol.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

i got some new pussy comming this way.... she a str8 bustdown... everyone i knew fucked her.... now its my turn.. i only met this bitch like 5 times in my whole life but i known her like 4 years or so... she sweatin me hard....ima have to lay into her...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

i meaaaaaan... its gotta be da money.... AMOR!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 7, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i got some new pussy comming this way.... she a str8 bustdown... everyone i knew fucked her.... now its my turn.. i only met this bitch like 5 times in my whole life but i known her like 4 years or so... she sweatin me hard....ima have to lay into her...


make sure to pay by the hour.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> make sure to pay by the hour.


it aint gonna cost me shit bt a hotel room, and a few kind words... i aint paying for sex fool... im not bricktop.... as always..ill take some pictures for yall... yall my nuggs jo!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

this girls titties aint that big... b]so they all gonna be pussy shots... she looks fire when she bent doggy... i can only imagine that naked...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

poplars said:


> chilled with this amazing girl yesterday, spent the whole afternoon and night together, just lots of making out and just awesome synergy. this seems like something that could last. I'll keep ya all posted, I'm just buzzin on life right now lol.


[youtube]pCpu_d5R_YA[/youtube]

get er pops....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

some ole gangsta shit... [youtube]4XucLQK2R48[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

fuck ur friends fade... [youtube]RCIeqwWNHAQ[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

[youtube]RCIeqwWNHAQ[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

[youtube]KjXSzKQDVBI[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

[youtube]3J44cUBePPQ[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


>



[youtube]l-nQ8L0xe-o[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

[youtube]ZWnNtnNMETs[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;37Y5HoqbEb4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37Y5HoqbEb4[/video]


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 7, 2012)

you were told already how embedding videos makes the page take forever to load. you APOLOGIZED and said you would stahp. you once again, don't care.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> you were told already how embedding videos makes the page take forever to load. you APOLOGIZED and said you would stahp. you once again, don't care.


listen dude.... [youtube]ZWnNtnNMETs[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

[youtube]5ctENfK1-XY[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 7, 2012)

post up some more EVIDENCE. 

come on, prove yourself worthy.  

screw the lame videos, lets see your GUNS!!!!! 

or are you scared?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> post up some more EVIDENCE.
> 
> come on, prove yourself worthy.
> 
> ...


im scurrrred........ i dont know what ur intentions are..... as far has i know ur working with the feds to bring this glorious site down... og.com got shut down over seed sharing and u tryna bring us down cuzz u got popped.... [youtube]E-SESh707V4[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 7, 2012)

you're scared. 

hahhahaha


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> you're scared.
> 
> hahhahaha


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 7, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol just cuzz i post videos aot dont mean u can say da first dumb shit that come to ur head jo


speaking of "dumb shit".


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Oh ya watch me bitch


lmao...... if u dont get yo big.....




face ass on jo... lololol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> speaking of "dumb shit".


ill do battle with you today if u like..... rawwwwr u lion u... lmao


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 7, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lmao...... if u dont get yo big.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Time to pull out the chitown decoder lol.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Time to pull out the chitown decoder lol.


giggles da drugged up clown....


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 7, 2012)

theexpress said:


> giggles da drugged up clown....


Your just jealous haha.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Your just jealous haha.


chitown dont play dat....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

get a sock full of penies and broken glass upside yo head


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 7, 2012)

At least use nickels bro get some weight behind it lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

how bout a lock...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

poplars said:


> chilled with this amazing girl yesterday, spent the whole afternoon and night together, just lots of making out and just awesome synergy. this seems like something that could last. I'll keep ya all posted, I'm just buzzin on life right now lol.



take some pix of her naked and post them for da sk brothas.... lets see what ole girl workin with


----------



## poplars (Dec 7, 2012)

theexpress said:


> take some pix of her naked and post them for da sk brothas.... lets see what ole girl workin with



im good im a gentleman not a player, show a lil respect 

and this thread has been way too much drama, enbedding videos, and not enough toking, herb pics, etc.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

god bless this man..... may he not see one day in jail!!!!! http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/abc-blogs/day-1-legal-pot-marred-deaths-alleged-wash-203458295--abc-news-politics.html


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

poplars said:


> im good im a gentleman not a player, show a lil respect
> 
> and this thread has been way too much drama, enbedding videos, and not enough toking, herb pics, etc.


i mean u do notice how everything was cool an peaceful before dudes ass showed up? thats lame doe pops.... atleast take a pic of her titties or some lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

also im trying to force my style of music on yall... if u dont like it its not for yall its up to yall not to click it.... lmmfao


----------



## poplars (Dec 7, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i mean u do notice how everything was cool an peaceful before dudes ass showed up? thats lame doe pops.... atleast take a pic of her titties or some lol



bro not to hate on what you do , but i DATE girls, not fuck and ditch. she is special to me and im not going to do anything to jeopardize that.


bro fdd is fdd, its the way you react to him that defines the way he acts to you.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

poplars said:


> bro not to hate on what you do , but i DATE girls, not fuck and ditch. she is special to me and im not going to do anything to jeopardize that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


first off hommie.... i respect what u sayin but to me u sounding like========>







and on the other subject of uncle fade its a two way street..... u know this... eye for an eye


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

and as far as picture go i aint got a grow going right now so i cant bless yall with pix.. im not gonna grow in this shitty ass state... u out yo mind .. im too close to being exactly who im tyrna be in life...

[youtube]5ogGV5CN5H4[/youtube]


----------



## poplars (Dec 7, 2012)

theexpress said:


> first off hommie.... i respect what u sayin but to me u sounding like========>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im going to choose to focus on the part of your reply that says i respect what youre saying. 


and on th e faded subject, if you want a peaceful thread you gotta change the way you react to him, its that simple. or ou can just make the thread go to hell while you waiot for fdd to go to prison, even then , hell be back eventually....

the only truely rational solution to this, is to be diplomatic, otherwise youre actin a fool.....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

[youtube]w-O1OvFm-Bs[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 7, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ill do battle with you today if u like..... rawwwwr u lion u... lmao




did you get homefront yet?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

poplars said:


> im going to choose to focus on the part of your reply that says i respect what youre saying.
> 
> 
> and on th e faded subject, if you want a peaceful thread you gotta change the way you react to him, its that simple. or ou can just make the thread go to hell while you waiot for fdd to go to prison, even then , hell be back eventually....
> ...



awwww man.. u know ima fool with it my nigg.. i hope uncle fade does come back so we can continue this strange ass relationship me and dude got... [youtube]w-O1OvFm-Bs[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> did you get homefront yet?


did u get black ops 2 yet?


----------



## poplars (Dec 7, 2012)

id jusqt rather see you guys chattin peacefully as men instead, i think everryone who is a regular on this thred would appreiate that.... i know i would..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

pops u switchy bro.... u gonna jump ship hommie i can feel it..... u aint i this for life like ur hommie chi..... u be fallin for shit bro... i dont see you growing or smoking for too much longer... u already nt abut it has much man... ull give up growing for a broad... when ive lost more then one bitch due to my love or growing and smoking, and money


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 7, 2012)

theexpress said:


> first off hommie.... i respect what u sayin but to me u sounding like========>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nothing you say affects me in any way. this isn't my thread. 

keep disrespecting all your friends and you'll be the only one posting here.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

poplars said:


> id jusqt rather see you guys chattin peacefully as men instead, i think everryone who is a regular on this thred would appreiate that.... i know i would..


ill be nice to uncle fade for a proper donation... lol.. this is has peaceful has me and fade been in years... its mostly a joke fool... lmao.....


----------



## poplars (Dec 7, 2012)

theexpress said:


> pops u switchy bro.... u gonna jump ship hommie i can feel it..... u aint i this for life like ur hommie chi..... u be fallin for shit bro... i dont see you growing or smoking for too much longer... u already nt abut it has much man... ull give up growing for a broad... when ive lost more then one bitch due to my love or growing and smoking, and money



dude youre trippin. she loves the fact that i grow and smoke, she smokes as muh as i do almost. refuckinlax


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> nothing you say affects me in any way. this isn't my thread.
> 
> keep disrespecting all your friends and you'll be the only one posting here.


naw ull still be here with me jo.... even if u have to smuggle an iphone up yer ass in jail.. i know u lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

poplars said:


> dude youre trippin. she loves the fact that i grow and smoke, she smokes as muh as i do almost. refuckinlax[/QUOTE
> 
> i hope so man... id hate to lose a loyal weed soldier who can actually grow some dank...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 7, 2012)

theexpress said:


> did u get black ops 2 yet?


figured you'd back out. you act all rich, but can't back it up with a 20 dollar game. i already told you i'm not going to spend 60 dollars on a game i don't even play. you on the other hand said you would get homefront. put your money where your mouth is. or just be a fraud. doesn't matter to me. i already got what i need.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> figured you'd back out. you act all rich, but can't back it up with a 20 dollar game. i already told you i'm not going to spend 60 dollars on a game i don't even play. you on the other hand said you would get homefront. put your money where your mouth is. or just be a fraud. doesn't matter to me. i already got what i need.


its a fucking ten dollar game... and its fucking garbage


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 7, 2012)

theexpress said:


> its a fucking ten dollar game... and its fucking garbage



i knew you'd get scared. 

hahahhaha


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

ima honer u while u locked up uncle fade by having a huge 100% legal grow in colorado that has cameras filming every inch of my grow cuzz thats what the state law states.. and i will serve those meds outta my disp. my bizzness partner is gonna open in dnever thats 100% legal.. every transaction will be on camera.... and reorded on paper. as state law dictates... i mean id offer u a job when u get out but u a felon and all...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i knew you'd get scared.
> 
> hahahhaha


its cool ima multiple felon too.... theres me the actual grower... and then theres dude... the grower on "paper" ..... [youtube]biAQO73WZLA[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 7, 2012)

nothing worse than a scared fraud.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

we gettin ready to drop over 100k on grow equip. indoors and out, proper paper work, and lawyers on retainer just in case mother fuckers wanna pull it with us... amendment 64 goes into effect next month... eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee how u like me now!!!!????? i was growing da green under prop 215... now we getten doe thanx to amendement six foe


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> nothing worse than a scared fraud.


lololol... say what u want fool.. im living the dream.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 7, 2012)

theexpress said:


> we gettin ready to drop over 100k on grow equip. indoors and out, proper paper work, and lawyers on retainer just in case mother fuckers wanna pull it with us... amendment 64 goes into effect next month... eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee how u like me now!!!!????? i was growing da green under prop 215... now we getten doe thanx to amendement six foe


none of that means anything to me. doesn't affect me in the least bit. i just want to play homefront. which i'm gonna go do in a few minutes here. while you just keep telling stories.


----------



## poplars (Dec 7, 2012)

theexpress said:


> poplars said:
> 
> 
> > dude youre trippin. she loves the fact that i grow and smoke, she smokes as muh as i do almost. refuckinlax[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> none of that means anything to me. doesn't affect me in the least bit. i just want to play homefront. which i'm gonna go do in a few minutes here. while you just keep telling stories.


true storey.... lol.................... dude u been growing decent sized outdoor grows for 4 years now.. i know u got 60 bux to buy black ops come on son


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

poplars said:


> theexpress said:
> 
> 
> > if i was going to quit growing it would have happened this year. im living on 5 acres of land in prime outdoor growing area... my life would have to be totaly different to actually consider stopping.
> ...


----------



## poplars (Dec 7, 2012)

theexpress said:


> true storey.... lol.................... dude u been growing decent sized outdoor grows for 4 years now.. i know u got 60 bux to buy black ops come on son



ridiculous man, asking someone to buy a 60 dollar game vs 10 or 20? im just being unbiased here, thats not a deal i would go for .....


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 7, 2012)

theexpress said:


> true storey.... lol.................... dude u been growing decent sized outdoor grows for 4 years now.. i know u got 60 bux to buy black ops come on son


my family is more important then playing games with your fake ass. 

either drop 10 dollars or stfu.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 7, 2012)

poplars said:


> ridiculous man, asking someone to buy a 60 dollar game vs 10 or 20? im just being unbiased here, thats not a deal i would go for .....


he's just scared.


----------



## poplars (Dec 7, 2012)

theexpress said:


> poplars said:
> 
> 
> > lol im glad u tryna reassure me... fact is on more then one occasian u told me u were done and had to reevaluate ur cannabiss useage...
> ...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> my family is more important then playing games with your fake ass.
> 
> either drop 10 dollars or stfu.


if ur family is so importent to u then why did u put them threw all the bullshit u did? why u selling to college kids? who u got too many pounds then u supposed to have on u? why didnt u have it somewere else? i know i love my family and wouldnt do that to them... u cold hearted uncle faded... even more so then me.. damn


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 7, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol and furthur more yall cracking me up jo.. yall soft ass niggas be catching feelings over the internet.. ahahhhahaha atleast when i do that im coked outta my fuckin mind jo


speaking of "soft ass", ... got any more pics of your man boobs? lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 7, 2012)

theexpress said:


> if ur family is so importent to u then why did u put them threw all the bullshit u did? why u selling to college kids? who u got too many pounds then u supposed to have on u? why didnt u have it somewere else? i know i love my family and wouldnt do that to them... u cold hearted uncle faded... even more so then me.. damn



at least i have "family". who's your daddy?


----------



## aknight3 (Dec 7, 2012)

i have never seen so much african american lingo and talk on a thread wheres theres no african americans lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

poplars said:


> theexpress said:
> 
> 
> > yeah having your best friend of 7 years go insane after smoking nothing but herb with you for 2 years will get you to re evealuate quite a few things.
> ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 7, 2012)

theexpress said:


> poplars said:
> 
> 
> > well atleast u didnt say i was lieing... dont bitch out we need u... this for life dog... u know unce fade gonna start growing again as soon has he gets off parole and realises he aint good at shit else... not that hes that great at cultivating anyway
> ...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

aknight3 said:


> i have never seen so much african american lingo and talk on a thread wheres theres no african americans lol


loooool aint that about the stupidest shit i about herd in whole fuckin life.... why do i gotta talk black for? why cant i just be a ghetto street goon from the chi no matter my color.. bullits dont care about color... and we all gettin shot out this way... that race shit is dead in chicago... u will find blacks latinos and whites all in the sae gang callin each other nigga folkks and brotha..., get ur huff ass on dude.. u make me fuckin laff...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> theexpress said:
> 
> 
> > feds don't do parole. fool.
> ...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

automatics raaaang out and i dnt give ah fuck//.... [youtube]biAQO73WZLA[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

[youtube]GqSHmisgyHE[/youtube] cuzz i now yall love these vids so much jo!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 7, 2012)

theexpress said:


> loooool aint that about the stupidest shit i about herd in whole fuckin life.... why do i gotta talk black for? why cant i just be a ghetto street goon from the chi no matter my color.. bullits dont care about color... and we all gettin shot out this way... that race shit is dead in chicago... u will find blacks latinos and whites all in the sae gang callin each other nigga folkks and brotha..., get ur huff ass on dude.. u make me fuckin laff...


what makes me laugh is a ghetto ass gang banger posting youtube vids on a pot forum all day. 

the only bullets you be avoiding is the shoes your mom throws at you. now clean your room.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> what makes me laugh is a ghetto ass gang banger posting youtube vids on a pot forum all day.
> 
> the only bullets you be avoiding is the shoes your mom throws at you. now clean your room.


[youtube]rP1gDSO24Ps[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

im always on a weed forum cuzz i love weed... i love smoking weed... i love growing it possibly even more... im better then u.. been doing it longer then you... and im like half ur age... and not slowing down anytime soon... for anyone or anything..... im not getting popped off like u... i been popped off before... i went to jail manyyyy times... it made me better and more determind to be like fuck yall rules and structure.. ima do me....... im everything u tried to be in life but failed at being.... leave it the pros dude.... now look at ya.... ya cant even smoke weed... and u going away for a bit.... lets all pray for u and hope u get some street smarts or just common sense.... [youtube]Zx0bnUK_sTs[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

andure more uncle fade.. ive made you a better person somehow... ur welcome... lolololol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

[youtube]6FmWAvyTYBA[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 7, 2012)

shit just keeps getting funnier. 


i started my first grow in 1985. were you even born then? 

i have more without weed then you'll ever have with it. you can't even spell words.


----------



## aknight3 (Dec 7, 2012)

theexpress said:


> loooool aint that about the stupidest shit i about herd in whole fuckin life.... why do i gotta talk black for? why cant i just be a ghetto street goon from the chi no matter my color.. bullits dont care about color... and we all gettin shot out this way... that race shit is dead in chicago... u will find blacks latinos and whites all in the sae gang callin each other nigga folkks and brotha..., get ur huff ass on dude.. u make me fuckin laff...



i dont know why you ''gotta talk black for''..i didnt ask that question...i can promise you no real ''ghetto street goon'' is posting youtube videos over and over again all day on rollitup.org, so maybe thats why....now i have never seen you in my life, but i can bet what you look like, you wear newera hats all day long, prob a little overweight, maybe asian or irish....dont tell me i bet im close. the way you constantly reach for attention to me is more of a sign that you want or need help and dont know really quite how to express yourself, well, probably because alot of people made fun of you as a child. i feel bad for you in all honesty, i get the impression you need to take a big fat look in the mirror and maybe try to accept and embrace your own cultural backgrounds both linguistically and geographically, but i think this is the part where you get mad and go tell me to 'kick rocks' 

ps. b u l l e t s


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> shit just keeps getting funnier.
> 
> 
> i started my first grow in 1985. were you even born then?
> ...


lol u started ur first grow in85.. and then realised u sucked... and didnt do it again untill u joined this site in 07... at which time i was already growing for money not just fucking around how u were in 85 for 7 years already... now about 7 years later since o7... been growing commercial amounts of quality nugget for 13 years...... if u wanna count years fucking around and learning u can say i been growing for 17 years then...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

aknight3 said:


> i dont know why you ''gotta talk black for''..i didnt ask that question...i can promise you no real ''ghetto street goon'' is posting youtube videos over and over again all day on rollitup.org, so maybe thats why....now i have never seen you in my life, but i can bet what you look like, you wear newera hats all day long, prob a little overweight, maybe asian or irish....dont tell me i bet im close. the way you constantly reach for attention to me is more of a sign that you want or need help and dont know really quite how to express yourself, well, probably because alot of people made fun of you as a child. i feel bad for you in all honesty, i get the impression you need to take a big fat look in the mirror and maybe try to accept and embrace your own cultural backgrounds both linguistically and geographically, but i think this is the part where you get mad and go tell me to 'kick rocks'
> 
> ps. b u l l e t s


loooooooooooooooooooooooooool... he said irish or asian!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lmmfao............................................................. kick rocks is old news.... now we on that go walk outside in a storm with a long copper pole shit.... flake ass.... hahahahhahahah he said i bet ur asia...hahaha


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

lol dude be killing me..... he also said i was made fun of has a child.... naw i can assure i wasnt vic cuzz all them dudes who grew up like that turned out to be police officers.... or c.is like uncle fade there... hi my name is chitown and i reppresent the " dont talk to police and take ur weight if ur ass gets caught" foundation...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> shit just keeps getting funnier.
> 
> 
> i started my first grow in 1985. were you even born then?
> ...


enjoy the warmth of ur families love from prison from a mistake u didnt have to make... :[


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

[youtube]X-mHh6KjGnw[/youtube]


----------



## poplars (Dec 7, 2012)

chill out or im gonna avoid this thread for a week.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

poplars said:


> chill out or im gonna avoid this thread for a week.


shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... i cant hear the music over ur whinning my G......


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

[youtube]KcbD2K53W2g[/youtube]


----------



## poplars (Dec 7, 2012)

theexpress said:


> shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... i cant hear the music over ur whinning my G......


 see ya in a week, good vibes or nothing bro.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

poplars said:


> see ya in a week, good vibes or nothing bro.


u changed bro..... u used to roll with the punches.... and take it for what it is.. now that u all in love u pops 2.0 and shit... still got love for u even doe u chaned... come back when u want.. u know chitown will never change


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

[youtube]fypomnCOtmE[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

[youtube]-fpQQGjT2p8[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

[youtube]Xlr0TEtKqvk[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

[youtube]7ZkfrN9297U[/youtube]


----------



## poplars (Dec 7, 2012)

theexpress said:


> u changed bro..... u used to roll with the punches.... and take it for what it is.. now that u all in love u pops 2.0 and shit... still got love for u even doe u chaned... come back when u want.. u know chitown will never change


the only thing that has changed is that i wont support you if youre not supporting peace. you only push people away with. that attidude... i probably wont stray away completely but others will... think about the big picture bro.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

poplars said:


> the only thing that has changed is that i wont support you if youre not supporting peace. you only push people away with. that attidude... i probably wont stray away completely but others will... think about the big picture bro.


im just doing what i feel like doing.... like always... they will come back if they even leave in the first place once my next grow op is up.... we both know that... its the off season for me now i guess u can say lol...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

this shit still going hard even after all these years... [youtube]GLj1Bry2YrE[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

[youtube]hYof3l67w6Y[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

[youtube]XGJsrN5Fe6Q[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 7, 2012)

Lol, i aint goin nowhere yall motherfuckas funny. and to that one guy, im black. Not the white-washed kind either. but i don;t use nigga cuz really im the only nigga in here. and fdd your comment about chi-towns pops was racist, he knows his pops


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

had to do it.... im sorry... but not really... [youtube]8u84d7nY8pQ[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, i aint goin nowhere yall motherfuckas funny. and to that one guy, im black. Not the white-washed kind either. but i don;t use nigga cuz really im the only nigga in here. and fdd your comment about chi-towns pops was racist, he knows his pops


i wish i didnt know that bitch ass vic sperm donor.... fuck him and his baldness he passed to me... and to be real with u... u lil light skinded jo u got white people in ya somewere from sometime.. lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

lol i like how trubs said to that one guy.. cuzz nobody knows that vic at all and he been here since 08.. lmmfao jo...... i had to rep him once so he could get all his rep points up cuzz u gotta come into this thread correct... u was a lil [email protected] dude that noone knows or wants to know


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 7, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i wish i didnt know that bitch ass vic sperm donor.... fuck him and his baldness he passed to me... and to be real with u... u lil light skinded jo u got white people in ya somewere from sometime.. lol


Nah i'm brown man i aint tyrese chocolate but more like a nas skin tone, my moms dad was italian.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 7, 2012)

but i did get that good hair.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Nah i'm brown man i aint tyrese chocolate but more like a nas skin tone, my moms dad was italian.


well u def aint kumba ass black with it either... ah ya got a lil dago in ya huh??? oooopsss that was racist.. lmmfao....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> but i did get that good hair.



hahahahahahaha stop playing.... if u dont stop leaving jerry curl on my fucking leather couch i dont know what ima do jo.... lololol ... dy-no-mite.. !!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

ay i bet uncle fade keeps his hair like this...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ay i bet uncle fade keeps his hair like this...


or on second thought... this is funner i thinkk..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

and yes viewrs i am aware im a lil rough around da edges and whatnot... but ahhh... just fucking deal with it... [youtube]FUM8tEWYoGw[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

[youtube]U3-XOstFcCQ[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

ight ima get down on some black ops.... ONE!!!! [youtube]f0--3evyMZg[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 7, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, i aint goin nowhere yall motherfuckas funny. and to that one guy, im black. Not the white-washed kind either. but i don;t use nigga cuz really im the only nigga in here. and fdd your comment about chi-towns pops was racist, he knows his pops


how do you come up with my comment being racist? race was never mentioned. i assume he has no father because he has no respect, or integrity, or honor, or morals, or shame, or dignity, or ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 7, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i wish i didnt know that bitch ass vic sperm donor.... fuck him and his baldness he passed to me... and to be real with u... u lil light skinded jo u got white people in ya somewere from sometime.. lol


well this explains everything.

hahahaha, you didn't have a real daddy.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 7, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> well this explains everything.
> 
> hahahaha, you didn't have a real daddy.


this reminds me of that one comedy with robert downey jr and zach whatshisname in it where his wife is pregnant and he has to hitch a ride with a stranger back home, lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> this reminds me of that one comedy with robert downey jr and zach whatshisname in it where his wife is pregnant and he has to hitch a ride with a stranger back home, lol


leave it to my dude da doc to bust out with some wild ass shit outtanowere... its always a pleasure to see u around good sir...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> well this explains everything.
> 
> hahahaha, you didn't have a real daddy.


i have no parents... i was raised by wolves..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> how do you come up with my comment being racist? race was never mentioned. i assume he has no father because he has no respect, or integrity, or honor, or morals, or shame, or dignity, or ...


we all know ur punk ass is racist anyway... u better unlearn that shit motha fukker beofre them blacks and latinos dig in that old white ass withot any lube....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

ture storey..... ^^^


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

lmmfao uncle fade is gnna come back to us with titties, and skittles lipstick.... everytime he waks u can hear his bootyhole whistle.... he gonna be attending rape classes and shit.. they gonna lea've that man mentally and emontionally scard... he gonna be infront of the miror for the rest of his days looking at himselfand repeatedly saying uncontrollably "i am a man... i am a man... not women.. i am a man... ' lololololol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

doc trubs... yall diaz or henderson?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 8, 2012)

diaz!, just because i was a fan. either way the belt aint movin


----------



## theexpress (Dec 8, 2012)

i think diaz will win but i hope ben does.. i know bj penn is going down hard


----------



## theexpress (Dec 9, 2012)

fucking hung over nasty... diaz got his ass whooped!!!! shogun lost all his luster to me.... and pacman got dropped hard has fuck!!!! he was beatiing the shit outta marquez before all that...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 9, 2012)

http://fightnext.com/video/GBUYOKNKRN5B/Manny-Pacquiao-vs-Juan-Manuel-Marquez-IV--Part-II


----------



## theexpress (Dec 9, 2012)

this was just a wicked one sided ass beating here... http://fightnext.com/video/O6HNMM93DNU5/Benson-Henderson-vs-Nate-Diaz-Part-I--UFC-on-Fox-Henderson-vs-Diaz


----------



## theexpress (Dec 9, 2012)

then the saddest fight i have ever seen with my eyes... http://fightnext.com/video/MK798X3B7W4N/Rory-MacDonald-vs-BJ-Penn--UFC-on-Fox-Henderson-vs-Diaz


----------



## theexpress (Dec 9, 2012)

i cant wait for this to happen again!!!! http://fightnext.com/video/24WBX8MW1AK/Cain-Velasquez-vs-Junior-dos-Santos--UFC-on-Fox


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 10, 2012)

theexpress said:


> doc trubs... yall diaz or henderson?


sorry, I was on a trip this weekend so I wasn't online since fri. I was going for diaz. I was always a diaz fan. and as you know, I was going for BJ too. I totally missed the fights to this weekend. fuck


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2012)

my brotha da doc u can find LL THOse fights and more at www.fightnext.com


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2012)

It was a good night for my piccs. they all won.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2012)

u know what keeps me going in this game besides them donations?.... its everyone i know tellin me my meds are da best!!!!!!!!!! i never get tired of hearing that.. even the dudes who want it for lower donations are always like man this shits good but can you do it for da so and so.... they never say man this is mild or bullshit i cant pay that... greenthumbs.... some people got em..... others not sooo much... LOVE!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 10, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> It was a good night for my piccs. they all won.


bad night for me. i had diaz, penn, and shogun.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> bad night for me. i had diaz, penn, and shogun.


lol i had similer pix... i knew penn was done tho


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 11, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol i had similer pix... i knew penn was done tho


penn could fight tomorrow and I would still be behind penn's corner. you know me.

so things are looking pretty good as far as the big island goes. went to check out some land with kkday this past weekend. so we got an idea of where I'm setting up camp. totally off the grid living though dude. we talking shitting in the woods and shit  lol I gotta prepare myself for the change of lifestyle and living conditions


----------



## theexpress (Dec 11, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> penn could fight tomorrow and I would still be behind penn's corner. you know me.
> 
> so things are looking pretty good as far as the big island goes. went to check out some land with kkday this past weekend. so we got an idea of where I'm setting up camp. totally off the grid living though dude. we talking shitting in the woods and shit  lol I gotta prepare myself for the change of lifestyle and living conditions


yeah ur ass doing it up like a cartel mexican!!!!! thank god in cali i was able to grow 50 plants in my yard... lol its gonna be hard road for you bro but should be big pay off in ur neck of the woods.. wish you the best... im getting ready to make another big move i feel destined for cannabis glory!!!! i wish you the same.. all i can say is take plenty of picturs for me.. even if i dont get to see them till way after the harvest idc.. just telivise it.. i know i will be taking plenty of pictures..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 11, 2012)

i hope you have a near water source doc


----------



## theexpress (Dec 11, 2012)

i need to get an indoor grow going.. im starting to feind for it!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 11, 2012)

[youtube]vabnZ9-ex7o[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 11, 2012)

this is my shit too.. [youtube]pkcJEvMcnEg[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 11, 2012)

[youtube]mvEa7-btKec[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 11, 2012)

[youtube]Rmo_UIB-0eU[/youtube]


----------



## poplars (Dec 11, 2012)

*takes a dab of blackberry kush hash*

looks like the good vibes are back, so I am 


blaze up brothas

[youtube]jnahotU23oY[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 11, 2012)

happy page 1666


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2012)

theexpress said:


> this is my shit too.. [youtube]pkcJEvMcnEg[/youtube]


I always liked Nirvana!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 11, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i hope you have a near water source doc


we have to set up an water catchment. it rains a lot in the area too. it's gonna be a huge greenhouse set-up too. it's a plot of land that needs a lot of work to be done. 

I'll document it. I'll probably journal it too. it just depends


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 11, 2012)

Whats up everybody! My beans came in today!!!! Time to get me some new mothers.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 12, 2012)

[youtube]LJ-yy1VgBUY[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 12, 2012)

[youtube]xaFLlpTIwHQ[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 12, 2012)

[youtube]qt3KBCDCfYc[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 12, 2012)

some more of that chitown chit... [youtube]HIwJdvCbb_A[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 12, 2012)

[youtube]fhDfiutiIy0[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 12, 2012)

[youtube]zsfuEuImcX0[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 12, 2012)

what u know about playa fly trubz... [youtube]63JhxstZMfg[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 12, 2012)

to cheap to buy homefront? or just to scared?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 12, 2012)

He's to scared fade lol. Oh btw hi chi!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 12, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> to cheap to buy homefront? or just to scared?


 borrow black ops or rent it from a redbox man?
i havent.... u cant cant


----------



## theexpress (Dec 12, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> He's to scared fade lol. Oh btw hi chi!


i fucking hate clowns...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 13, 2012)

theexpress said:


> borrow black ops or rent it from a redbox man?
> i havent.... u cant cant


no.

you said you were going to buy homefront. you clearly lied. and are obviously scared.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> no.
> 
> you said you were going to buy homefront. you clearly lied. and are obviously scared.


next time i go to game stop which hould be soon il grab a used copy crybaby.... then when u get out ill buy you a copy of the latest call of duty game and we can get down on some c.o.d.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2012)

matter of fact my guy was just trying to sell me his cod for only 30 bux cuzz he beast it already... ill see if he will take 2-3 gz of some nugg for it and ill mail it to ya..... ill even vacume seal it for ya... hows that sound?how much longer are ya free?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 13, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i fucking hate clowns...


Then quit bitching bout me not reppin you lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 13, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Then quit bitching bout me not reppin you lol


he's begging you for rep? ahahahahahaha!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 13, 2012)

You must spread some reputation around before giving it to the express again. 

Lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 13, 2012)

[h=2]Latest Reputation Received (24827 point(s) total)[/h][h=2]Latest Reputation Given (Reputation Power: 265)[/h]

not fdd status yet, but working my way too it, lol


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 13, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> he's begging you for rep? ahahahahahaha!


*Thread: the chitown sourkush thread*
u never rep me u fag ass clown!

*Hmm you tell me lol....*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 13, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> *Thread: the chitown sourkush thread*
> u never rep me u fag ass clown!
> 
> *Hmm you tell me lol....*


Oh my....


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 13, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Oh my....


Hahaha I think chi was getting lonely, right chi?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> *Latest Reputation Received (24827 point(s) total)*
> 
> *Latest Reputation Given (Reputation Power: 265)
> 
> ...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Hahaha I think chi was getting lonely, right chi?


lol or i fuckin made u clown and u didnt rep a homie once.... thats like everyday you smokin on my shit and ur hoe ass never matches me doewn. or gets me high... shame on u clown....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> You must spread some reputation around before giving it to the express again.
> 
> Lol [/QUO
> 111
> nice to see u around ehre my lil keeper pheno


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Oh my....


i know i told you it was big didnt i????


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 13, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol or i fuckin made u clown and u didnt rep a homie once.... thats like everyday you smokin on my shit and ur hoe ass never matches me doewn. or gets me high... shame on u clown....


Well shit if you made me share that bank roll daddy haha


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Well shit if you made me share that bank roll daddy haha


shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit nigga u gotta be smoking liquid pcp dipped ciggeretts..... this nigga gone he said share some of that money.... go get a job.... by day he is gigglez d clown.. by night he is jigglez da homosexual clown stipper..


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 13, 2012)

theexpress said:


> shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit nigga u gotta be smoking liquid pcp dipped ciggeretts..... this nigga gone he said share some of that money.... go get a job.... by day he is gigglez d clown.. by night he is jigglez da homosexual clown stipper..


There is no reason to get jealous now. There is plenty of me to go around


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> There is no reason to get jealous now. There is plenty of me to go around


can i hit that sherm with you or what......


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 13, 2012)

damn wish they were $$$

[h=2]Latest Reputation Received (25709 point(s) total)[/h]
[h=2]Latest Reputation Given (Reputation Power: 271)[/h]


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 13, 2012)

theexpress said:


> can i hit that sherm with you or what......


Haha sure bro sure.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 13, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> damn wish they were $$$
> 
> *Latest Reputation Received (25709 point(s) total)*
> 
> ...


No shit lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> damn wish they were $$$
> 
> *Latest Reputation Received (25709 point(s) total)*
> 
> ...


awww this nigga got more then me!!!!??? man u better rep me lololol


----------



## poplars (Dec 13, 2012)

[h=2]Latest Reputation Received (22504 point(s) total)[/h][h=2]Latest Reputation Given (Reputation Power: 240)[/h]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2012)

ima never forget the first time i smoked pcp!!!! it was during the second ike tyson hollyfield fight... i remeber taking a small ass hit off the dunk and blowing out a huge ass cloud of smoke... and a nasty ass metalic chemmy taste followed... then everything slowed down real hard like my whole existence was chopped and screwed... i remeber my boys was like yo the fights starting... and it took me about 3 hours to climb 2 flights of stairs.... then i got litterly stuck to the wall for a few hours... all the while crazy ass thoughs, sounds, and sensations clouded my mind.... atleast i didnt end up butt ass naked fighting 8 cops.... dont smoke pcp kids....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2012)

poplars said:


> *Latest Reputation Received (22504 point(s) total)*
> 
> *Latest Reputation Given (Reputation Power: 240)*


check it again lol


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 13, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ima never forget the first time i smoked pcp!!!! it was during the second ike tyson hollyfield fight... i remeber taking a small ass hit off the dunk and blowing out a huge ass cloud of smoke... and a nasty ass metalic chemmy taste followed... then everything slowed down real hard like my whole existence was chopped and screwed... i remeber my boys was like yo the fights starting... and it took me about 3 hours to climb 2 flights of stairs.... then i got litterly stuck to the wall for a few hours... all the while crazy ass thoughs, sounds, and sensations clouded my mind.... atleast i didnt end up butt ass naked fighting 8 cops.... dont smoke pcp kids....


That aint no shit bro. PCP is fun once but after that no thank you lol. NO more angel dust for this clown. I was walking in the city first time I tried it and what should of taken me 20 minutes took me like 9 hrs. Fuck that shit lol. Lets get wet hahaha


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 13, 2012)

[h=2]Latest Reputation Received (2255 point(s) total)[/h]
[h=2]Latest Reputation Given (Reputation Power: 23)[/h]
That's right be jealous lol


----------



## poplars (Dec 13, 2012)

theexpress said:


> check it again lol


 rep power 242


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 13, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol or i fuckin made u clown and u didnt rep a homie once.... thats like everyday you smokin on my shit and ur hoe ass never matches me doewn. or gets me high... shame on u clown....


ummm, you shouldn't talk


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2012)

ment ur rep points.... because you should be 265 points higher then u posted.....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ummm, you shouldn't talk


lol......... im sorry..... i just been super lazy... whyte waiting on me to...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2012)

before xmas its all gonna be handled...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2012)

[youtube]5RyfWn2bK7c[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2012)

them gds gonna kill rick ross fat ass...... the gd folks from all over gunnin for this nigga


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2012)

[youtube]1b5Gv7otcCY[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2012)

lol this shit funny has helll [youtube]ljFfOSTSltE[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 14, 2012)

Yea my niggaz back home is ready for him to try n perform. he losin all that show money for being fake, shoulda kept it real.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 14, 2012)

And the cancelled date here was cuz of the same shit. back home it ain't just GDs, its all the folks.
[video=youtube;1b8owe1n88Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1b8owe1n88Q[/video]


----------



## Penyajo (Dec 14, 2012)

What's good?!?!? Been busy as fuck lately and haven't had much time to do much postin. Good to see chi back to his normal self. I bet y'all dudes are high as fuck off y'all's harvests. I've been sitting dry for about 2 weeks. Just can't bring my self to pay 300 an ounce for some alright. And to top it all off my tent been empty for almost 3 month. Need to get some girls going ASAP!! Actually now that I think about it imma look into ordering some beans today. Well guys as always keep it real and............... Wait for it...............STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 14, 2012)

You guys are boring my stoned ass right now lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 14, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> You guys are boring my stoned ass right now lol



i'm about the only thing that keeps this thread worth reading.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 14, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm about the only thing that keeps this thread worth reading.


Haha ya at least I don't gotta get out my decoder to read your posts lmao. Sucks that in about what 20 some days it's gonna stop for bout 3 years


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 14, 2012)

what..........
if you don't like it then don't clock on it. You in particular Giggles idk who you are but your ass is bogus, and fdd i understand your reason for antagonizing this thread but to be 89 years old you seem just as childinsh and ignorant as my boy chi, atleast when he's being a dick he's fucked up. your sober as shit coming in here for what?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 14, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> what..........
> if you don't like it then don't clock on it. You in particular Giggles idk who you are but your ass is bogus, and fdd i understand your reason for antagonizing this thread but to be 89 years old you seem just as childinsh and ignorant as my boy chi, atleast when he's being a dick he's fucked up. your sober as shit coming in here for what?


Haha why cuz I can't joke around with chi when he knows I'm fucking with him? Ya I'm bogus bro. If you can't understand that I'm joking then how bout you don't chime in. 

Oh and btw I'm giggles and I don't really give a fuck if you know who I am. I'm not hear to impress you so move on.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 14, 2012)

there is a difference between your so called "joking" and being a sarcastic asshole ya know? "joking" is what pussies do when they are too intimidated(for whatever reasons. internet or real life) to really say wtf they want. they sit back and make fuck boy comments all day. And by no means do i care wtf you do on or offline. But if you gotta problem why post, thats where the bogusness comes in. go clutter somebody else's shit(preferebly not mine). We get enough of that from chi. read back n learn what this thread is really about, before you think its just a random bs thread.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 14, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> what..........
> if you don't like it then don't clock on it. You in particular Giggles idk who you are but your ass is bogus, and fdd i understand your reason for antagonizing this thread but to be 89 years old you seem just as childinsh and ignorant as my boy chi, atleast when he's being a dick he's fucked up. your sober as shit coming in here for what?


chi and i have a "special relationship". 

and i'm NOT 89.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 14, 2012)

Bro I know what this thread is about. The legendary Sour kush that chi himself created. I am no way shape or form having a problem with him or what he posts. I'm down with chi and was trying to help him out by helping him get a place and some land in CO. I know that this didn't start out as a bs thread and it truly does have a meaning and by no means was I around when it started but I have read what it really is about. 

So sorry that I like to have a good time and that it's taken the wrong way but it's w/e I'm not hear to argue over a internet forum.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 14, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Bro I know what this thread is about. The legendary Sour kush that chi himself created. I am no way shape or form having a problem with him or what he posts. I'm down with chi and was trying to help him out by helping him get a place and some land in CO. I know that this didn't start out as a bs thread and it truly does have a meaning and by no means was I around when it started but I have read what it really is about.
> 
> So sorry that I like to have a good time and that it's taken the wrong way but it's w/e I'm not hear to argue over a internet forum.


oh, well my bad.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 14, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> oh, well my bad.


It's cool bro...Sometimes I can come off the wrong way.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 14, 2012)

Its cool, i'm good as always.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 14, 2012)

i'm NOT 89.


----------



## aknight3 (Dec 14, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm about the only thing that keeps this thread worth reading.



you can say that again


----------



## theexpress (Dec 14, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> chi and i have a "special relationship".
> 
> and i'm NOT 89.


yeah he has to suck me off when noone is looking for rights to post here...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2012)

aknight3 said:


> you can say that again


pssssst..... ay hater... i be getting paper..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2012)

ok i got just under 50k to my name and its time pretty soon here to make this move and do it to the fullest in colorado.... this thread is going to get alot more back to the subject with the beginning of the new year... i will show yall lots and lots of plants that will make lots and lots of buds.... i made 13k just today... AAAAAAAY!!!! fuck with it... now im forreal sold out and just got a half p to smoke on.... but... i now have a shoebox full of money... lolol


----------



## aknight3 (Dec 15, 2012)

who doesnt have that? 



thats not what makes life important to me, you cant buy happiness and peace of mind


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Bro I know what this thread is about. The legendary Sour kush that chi himself created. I am no way shape or form having a problem with him or what he posts. I'm down with chi and was trying to help him out by helping him get a place and some land in CO. I know that this didn't start out as a bs thread and it truly does have a meaning and by no means was I around when it started but I have read what it really is about.
> 
> So sorry that I like to have a good time and that it's taken the wrong way but it's w/e I'm not hear to argue over a internet forum.


you want a job counting my money for me? if you do a good job you can keep all the 5's and crinkley tens...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2012)

aknight3 said:


> who doesnt have that?
> 
> 
> 
> thats not what makes life important to me, you cant buy happiness and peace of mind


awwwwwwwwww nigga... u did not just challenge dA big hommie to a game of "who got da fattest knot"


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2012)

u know wtf it is with me jo...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2012)

i mean ow much u think right here alone....?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i mean ow much u think right here alone....?


[youtube]L9fxyqx7BgE[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> You guys are boring my stoned ass right now lol


im not here to amuse u clown!!!! ur here to amuse me... REMEMBER THAT SHIT!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2012)

[youtube]io5_R9iPRdE[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2012)

[youtube]OzxrHmWkm00[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2012)

i think this track somes it up pretty well huh haters... [youtube]vrpeXTlvcQk[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2012)

[youtube]VgV1T8mU82k[/youtube] ayday homie ayday


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2012)

[youtube]iY7Wo06AIq4[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2012)

home sweet home..... http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/breaking/chi-shootings-violence-december-14-december-15-20121214,0,912168.story?track=rss


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2012)

while i understand the urge to want to kill is just human nature esp in cases of self defense of someone just fucked up way too bad but i dont understand shit like this... what a tragedy wtf is wrong with people... poor children.. http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/northamerica/usa/9746923/Connecticut-school-shooting-live.html


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 15, 2012)

aknight3 said:


> you can say that again


You're a dickrider. if you come in this thread for fdd then you don't even com in here. because fdd doesnt really come in here other than lurking.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 15, 2012)

theexpress said:


> while i understand the urge to want to kill is just human nature esp in cases of self defense of someone just fucked up way too bad but i dont understand shit like this... what a tragedy wtf is wrong with people... poor children.. http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/northamerica/usa/9746923/Connecticut-school-shooting-live.html


real shit man, i seen it when i was at the barber shop gettin my nephew hair cut. that shit blew my mind, then the dude in china who stabbed 22 kids in an elementary school wtf is wrong wit people.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> You're a dickrider. if you come in this thread for fdd then you don't even com in here. because fdd doesnt really come in here other than lurking.


yeah he is ... he a str8 cheerleader.... im still laffing at his stupid ass when he tried t threaten me and tell me to watch what i say on my thread or he "will push buttons and stuff" dude str8 homo.. no lie dog...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> real shit man, i seen it when i was at the barber shop gettin my nephew hair cut. that shit blew my mind, then the dude in china who stabbed 22 kids in an elementary school wtf is wrong wit people.


yeah but chinease people are fucked up so its understandable .... they dont get paid shit and have suicide rates for there people... plus they eat dog... and has a dog lover i find that shit str8 foul jo


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 15, 2012)

Speaking of dogs
i picked up another pit, from the same litter as my boy. She's red, he's brown.
And if you really wanna try dog you can order em from BreedersBoutique, i only have two pure dog beans left. But i got crosses of dog w/ Corleone x Lush(OG x Lemon Larry OG x Chem D).


----------



## poplars (Dec 15, 2012)

lets ignore the drama shall we.... blazeup


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 15, 2012)

theexpress said:


> you want a job counting my money for me? if you do a good job you can keep all the 5's and crinkley tens...


Don't tempt me with such great offers.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 15, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yeah he has to suck me off when noone is looking for rights to post here...


you enjoy sex with men, eh?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 15, 2012)

theexpress said:


> im not here to amuse u clown!!!! ur here to amuse me... REMEMBER THAT SHIT!!!


No that's what your jester is for fool. So you remember that shit!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 15, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yeah he is ... he a str8 cheerleader.... im still laffing at his stupid ass when he tried t threaten me and tell me to watch what i say on my thread or he "will push buttons and stuff" *dude str8 homo*.. no lie dog...


says the guy begging for blowjobs from other dudes.


----------



## poplars (Dec 15, 2012)

lolol........."...l. *smokes*


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> you enjoy sex with men, eh?


no its just that you sure can suck a mean one... lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 16, 2012)

theexpress said:


> no its just that you sure can suck a mean one... lol


so you enjoy it? 

sounds like you do to me. 

i don't judge. if you like guys sucking your dick then have at it.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 16, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> so you enjoy it?
> 
> sounds like you do to me.
> 
> i don't judge. if you like guys sucking your dick then have at it.


u ready for urcock meat sandwich


----------



## theexpress (Dec 16, 2012)

im fucking faded real nicely jack.... str8 lit up joe!!!! still highly honering the pre 98 bubba kush...


----------



## poplars (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm dabbed out , might take another tho


----------



## theexpress (Dec 16, 2012)

poplars said:


> I'm dabbed out , might take another tho


take a couple for me youngin


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 16, 2012)

poplars said:


> I'm dabbed out , might take another tho


Still jealous of your ti nail


----------



## theexpress (Dec 16, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Still jealous of your ti nail


thats right u be jelous.. cuzz u will never have one has long has chitown still breathing...


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 16, 2012)

theexpress said:


> thats right u be jelous.. cuzz u will never have one has long has chitown still breathing...


No reason to be so mean to me chi lol


----------



## poplars (Dec 16, 2012)

lol thanks man I"m hella diggin the nail still... can take super fat dabs if you want to... shit I haven't dabbed in about 3 hours... it's time!


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 16, 2012)

poplars said:


> lol thanks man I"m hella diggin the nail still... can take super fat dabs if you want to... shit I haven't dabbed in about 3 hours... it's time!


Is it one like this?

http://titaniumcrusher.com/titanium-nail


----------



## poplars (Dec 16, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Is it one like this?
> 
> http://titaniumcrusher.com/titanium-nail



nope, not even close.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 16, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> No reason to be so mean to me chi lol


i donno you like that clown ...... im watching u...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 16, 2012)

poplars said:


> nope, not even close.


he will never have one like yours bro.... he doesnt understand that you had to slay 2 dragons and an ogre who were guarding it deep in the heart of an active volcanoe.....


----------



## poplars (Dec 17, 2012)

theexpress said:


> he will never have one like yours bro.... he doesnt understand that you had to slay 2 dragons and an ogre who were guarding it deep in the heart of an active volcanoe.....



LMFAO! epic hahahahahahahayaha


but for realz I can probably hook you up with the dude who sells them, I'd have to talk to him though. the nails are like 50 w/ shipping.


certified US grade 2 titanium nails with pretty much an identical design to the HE V3 nails. he has the certificate for the grade 2 TI as well.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 17, 2012)

theexpress said:


> he will never have one like yours bro.... he doesnt understand that you had to slay 2 dragons and an ogre who were guarding it deep in the heart of an active volcanoe.....


Oh but I will  So keep watching me chi one day you'll understand.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2012)

stayed up all night in hopes of getting back to normal person sleep scheduel


----------



## poplars (Dec 17, 2012)

theexpress said:


> stayed up all night in hopes of getting back to normal person sleep scheduel



right on that works if you do it right.


----------



## poplars (Dec 17, 2012)

melted down and mixed blackberry kush 73 and 90, lush, and sour kush bubba 73 and 90 hash all mixed..gonna get super stoned  daaabs!


----------



## SOSAbaby (Dec 17, 2012)

i want a free souvenir . Gotta support my city..


----------



## poplars (Dec 17, 2012)

my girl is gone for 2 weeks and I miss her bad already...gonna be hittin the dabs up hard tonight!!!!


making more ice wax tomorrow too since its gonna be hella cold!

people post up lets make it lively in here cheer a poor fella up?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 17, 2012)

where's the homefront?

fraud!!


----------



## poplars (Dec 17, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> where's the homefront?
> 
> fraud!!



hahahahaha good shit


----------



## SOSAbaby (Dec 17, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> where's the homefront?
> 
> fraud!!


Who a fraud


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 17, 2012)

Anyone wanna fix my red ring of death xbox? Pretty please. I'm tired of fixing it. 

Oh and I'm sorry your girl is away from ya. Just will make it that much sweeter when she gets back!


----------



## poplars (Dec 17, 2012)

yep true but daayum its hard now I'm taking mad dabs to get to sleep tonight without her ahahaa  lol


----------



## poplars (Dec 17, 2012)

sk dabs got me noddin lmao..... finally..... one more and i'm gonna pass out... night riu


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 17, 2012)

Night pops


----------



## poplars (Dec 18, 2012)

woke up thick this morning, hellla missin my girl bad, but I'll live *sips coffee*


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2012)

poplars said:


> woke up thick this morning, hellla missin my girl bad, but I'll live *sips coffee*


i'm trying to figure out how to say good-bye to my family for 2 years.


----------



## poplars (Dec 18, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm trying to figure out how to say good-bye to my family for 2 years.



ugh.... that's fuckin harsh man. there is no perfect way but I"m sure you'll figure it out , that shits rough tho fuck...


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm trying to figure out how to say good-bye to my family for 2 years.


There is no way to say good bye to your wife and kids for 2 years. I couldn't do it and I wish you the best bro.

It's gotta be down and you will be a better person for doing it but still that shit sucks.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 18, 2012)

Lol, how will he be better for doing it? i have served a lot of time. i was never better for it. 

Look Fdd, Just be str8 about it. You're going away and there is nothing you or them can do about it. Its not like your going to war, or going on an extended job-stay. Your going to Federal Prison for committing crimes. Make the most of whatever time and then take that trip. You will have phone and mail privileges, plus you have the added advantage of riu ppl writing you, so it won't be as long as you think. My well wishes are with you man, i just sent my homie some booty mags for christmas, and sent money orders to my other homie. i feel for them during these holidays ur lucky you get to be home for xmas. In my opinion if you have already man'd up and took responsibility for what u did then you will feel more comfy upon your departure.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2012)

I've spent plenty of time and I've changed my ways since what got me locked up. I spent 4 years on community corrections and 134 days in jail. It made me a better person by making sure I didn't do the same dumb shit to get caught again


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh yea, some people do learn


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2012)

I had to learn. I'm tired of paying out the ass for my attorneys and tired of spending holidays locked up. Hate wearing the orange jump suits to. But I do say I'd rather be locked up in the pen for 2 years rather then spending 2 years in county.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 18, 2012)

yea, thats what anybody would say. they both same to me. it aint home


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2012)

It's far from home. and I got fucking cited while I was locked up for contraband and for trading.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

my ambitions i always knew.... take me str8 to the top.... my ambitions are stronger then my actual talents..... if iw ant something bad enough... i put my head togather... and just go get it


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> my ambitions i always knew.... take me str8 to the top.... my ambitions are stronger then my actual talents..... if iw ant something bad enough... i put my head togather... and just go get it



go to bed.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

i cant i been snorting that powder...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2012)

you'll be broke in no time.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> you'll be broke in no time.


i cant feel my teef!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

[youtube]vs9NsYgmWZo[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> my ambitions i always knew.... take me str8 to the top.... my ambitions are stronger then my actual talents..... if iw ant something bad enough... i put my head togather... and just go get it


damn bro! where ya been? your pimp finally give you a day off? 

how's things going with you?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> my ambitions i always knew.... take me str8 to the top.... my ambitions are stronger then my actual talents..... if iw ant something bad enough... i put my head togather... and just go get it


now you're sounding like kay kutta from ink master  just put exclamation marks at the end of each sentence and capitalize it so it sounds like you're screaming it, lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> now you're sounding like kay kutta from ink master  just put exclamation marks at the end of each sentence and capitalize it so it sounds like you're screaming it, lol


i donno who that is but he must be alright... im focused on whats ahead for me..... getting ready to do some serious legal growing... i dont know how to even act.. ive hidden behind states med laws before but ive never been outright legal like how im going to be in colorado. i just hope the elevation dont fuk with me too much.. it did in cali... anyway im ready for it..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

anybody still doubr me or what i can accomplish? please let me know because yall doubt and hate only makes me stronger and more determined!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> anybody still doubr me or what i can accomplish? please let me know because yall doubt and hate only makes me stronger and more determined!!!


If I doubt you sending me them beans, will that make you get off of your ass and have it to me by new years?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> If I doubt you sending me them beans, will that make you get off of your ass and have it to me by new years?


naw hit me with the info again.... nows the time were anything flows threw mail freely!!!! lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> naw hit me with the info again.... nows the time were anything flows threw mail freely!!!! lol


hit you with the info _again_?!?! 
 so you wasn't gonna send it, fdd was right.... FRAUD!!!! lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hit you with the info _again_?!?!
> so you wasn't gonna send it, fdd was right.... FRAUD!!!! lol


look nigga if u want... u can get ur own world class genetics ok mang?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

u my boy and all but im sorry ur not important enough for me to memorize ur info jo.... thats some police asss shit111


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> look nigga if u want... u can get ur own world class genetics ok mang?


if you don''t want to send them it's up to you. it's not really my loss. If it's to hard for you, keep them.

the thing is, I never did ask you for beans, ever... you always offer them to me, so I take up your offer. so don't offer if you don't mean it


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> if you don''t want to send them it's up to you. it's not really my loss. If it's to hard for you, keep them.
> 
> the thing is, I never did ask you for beans, ever... you always offer them to me, so I take up your offer. so don't offer if you don't mean it


listen... snort a line with me so i know ur not da law..... then i got u.....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

its not too hard i just been bizzy with other shit like a mild cocaine and money addiction... i got u fool relax


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> its not too hard i just been bizzy with other shit like a mild cocaine and money addiction... i got u fool relax


ya I know. but you did ask to doubt you so you become more determined


you'll be happy you sending them. like I said, I'm moving to the BI and planning big things. was gonna grow the sk there outdoors. among other strains too


you gotta keep that coke habit in check. this is friend to friend talk here. the money addiction is fine, your just using the 'secret' to your advantage, but you gotta kick the coke habit. it will deter your plans to success


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

yeh after i finish off this about g left in done for tonight... i only grabed a teener not the whole ball relax..


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 20, 2012)

What up guys. Woke up to a blizzard this morning but while surfing the web I did find this article that has some somewhat good info in it. 

*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/1...n_2299512.html
​




*


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> What up guys. Woke up to a blizzard this morning but while surfing the web I did find this article that has some somewhat good info in it.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


ay clown..... u ever been fucking shot clown? cuzz ur about to get shot with a 7.62 sks round for no other reason then that ur a clown and its early in the morning.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i donno who that is but he must be alright... im focused on whats ahead for me..... getting ready to do some serious legal growing... i dont know how to even act.. ive hidden behind states med laws before but ive never been outright legal like how im going to be in colorado. i just hope the elevation dont fuk with me too much.. it did in cali... anyway im ready for it..


yeah, 6 plants and 1 ounce. you're gonna be ballin' for sure.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 20, 2012)

u kno chi don't read!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> u kno chi don't read!


i heard free for all.... i herd niggaz dont honer shit like numbers and weights... they sure aint in cali huh uncle fade? wasnt shit got fucked up till yuppie shcool kids got in da mix huh


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

and everybody knows chi dont read.... or can read.... but prefers not to when he dont like what he reading..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> yeah, 6 plants and 1 ounce. you're gonna be ballin' for sure.


gramz.... all day gramz.... 20 a gram!!!!! 2 gramz for 30 all day... to underage school children... ima come up everyday 560 bux a rip off tippin grams.. ima sell ur kids grams when ur locked u too.. right threw the mail.. to ur house even.... they gonna be smoking some fire... not like the shit u grow... ur shit huff has hell thats why ur kids stopped pinching ur sacks years ago.... GRAMS HOMMIE!!! GETTIN IT IN LOLOLOL


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

fuck u doc... i had to walk in da rain to send u an xmas present... and its supposed to snow tonight a few inches... only in chicao will it rain 6 inches and snow 4 in the same day... enjoy nigga!!! chi chiggitty chooo chooo


----------



## poplars (Dec 20, 2012)

man I agree 100% with doc that coke shit is gonna fuck your future plans if you're not careful.


stay away from drugs that alter your personality. cannabis enhances good parts of your personality, helps get rid of the bad, don't use drugs that enhance the shitty parts of you (coke, meth, alcohol)

honestly some may call me a purist, but I really wish the only drugs that existed in the world were ones like cannabis, opium, and psychedelics. drugs that don't dumb you down, but calm you down and possibly allow your perspective to open up.


but I suppose in life you have choices, and the drugs you choose only further cement those choices.................


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

i know the powdery substances are bad for ya overall.. relax... i know what im doing.. im just celAbrating


----------



## poplars (Dec 20, 2012)

a wise man would celebrate another way. just sayin' 


but I realize everyone grows out of their own habits at their own pace...though I often think this could be sped up by wisdom but hey....sometimes ears aren't open when they need to be.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2012)

never go full retard!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> never go full retard!


i try not to go above half retarded.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey!! Stop taking that shit. It's full of cut. Ain't good for you!! Go wash it up and check it- 40% back at best !!! Jk


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hey!! Stop taking that shit. It's full of cut. Ain't good for you!! Go wash it up and check it- 40% back at best !!! Jk


when i cook it up with ammonia for doc greenhorn to smoke i get 3.2 grams back from an 1/8 ball


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

giggles da clown... u didnt do anything to help me find a place mang.... its cool i found a place thats almost 40 acres.... 3 bedroom 2 bath..... detatched 1500 sq ft. garage {future 12k light grow room } my partner is gonna go look at it this weekend or next weekend... if i like it ima drop the money down on it... think ill love it....


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> when i cook it up with ammonia for doc greenhorn to smoke i get 3.2 grams back from an 1/8 ball


Whoah!! Wtf r u? Columbia ? That's like 98%. I'm not havin it!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Whoah!! Wtf r u? Columbia ? That's like 98%. I'm not havin it!!


its good y

ay.... a few lines and ud be naked...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> fuck u doc... i had to walk in da rain to send u an xmas present... and its supposed to snow tonight a few inches... only in chicao will it rain 6 inches and snow 4 in the same day... enjoy nigga!!! chi chiggitty chooo chooo


 thanks


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

[youtube]uWHAIWUeve0[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 20, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hey!! Stop taking that shit. It's full of cut. Ain't good for you!! Go wash it up and check it- 40% back at best !!! Jk


sounds like you got some experence  lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 20, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Whoah!! Wtf r u? Columbia ? That's like 98%. I'm not havin it!!


yup, you got experience


----------



## poplars (Dec 20, 2012)

fuckin coke heads


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> yup, you got experience


snorting b12 and manitol cutt up shit


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

poplars said:


> fuckin coke heads :O


whaaaat???... go smoke some opium opium head..... brew some of that tea for me... here ill get a line ready for ya


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

all im saying is if im paying 1100 an oz for yay it better be raw!!!!!!!!! 80-92%... or someone will get shot


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 20, 2012)

i told my boy to cut his shit ephedrine, lol fuck his pack up. And a j told me once they don't love that ammonia shit.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> all im saying is if im paying 1100 an oz for yay it better be raw!!!!!!!!! 80-92%... or someone will get shot


Lol, not when oz is 11 anyway. you think you gettin raw, its all fucked. i seen an oz of pink coke lol. i tried to cook it and that shit just foamed.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i told my boy to cut his shit ephedrine, lol fuck his pack up. And a j told me once they don't love that ammonia shit.


what the feinds around here loved my rocks... they were smaller but melted at higher temps and u got more hits from a smaller rock... trick is u gotta wash off the rock with light sink water while its in a coffee filter to fully wash off the ammonia... shittier coke and more oil base yay u have to actually heat theammonia... with the coke i get lately i can tell it would just seperate as soon has it hit room temp ammonia and water and was stirred a lil... sparkle sparkle... who cutts coke with ephedrine? thats that dirty south shit... i lay out my b12 its lready powderd and sparkly like good yay...i spray it with any lidococain containing spray... let that shit dry under a halogen light... put a lil cafeine and laxitive in there... put it in the press... spray it with high grade grain alcohal, or even better acetone.... then press a whole new kilo that u will have a hard time telling it was cutt....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, not when oz is 11 anyway. you think you gettin raw, its all fucked. i seen an oz of pink coke lol. i tried to cook it and that shit just foamed.


im getting raw in chicago!!!!! i rember when the same grade coke wass just 600 a oz back in like 03 ANd earier... i couldnt even find good coke in socal... and mexico was right there.. explaine that?.... but the chi has the best coke i have ever got in my life... and i attribute that to our populatin of over a querter milion crackheads locally


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

ill show yall a pic of the next sack of yay i get... its rock hard crayola white glossy shiney ass yay!!!! it doesnt have that acetone smell yet cuzz it hasnt been cutt and rerocked... whe u rub ur finger on a gram eace or so u dont feel any grit... its oily has fuck..its raw... anyone who has gotten raw coce even once will never forget what its like. super smoove no burn at all goes up like air... nose jaw, teeth, lips, whole face numb right away... ur mouth starts jaw jackin and shit... hands get a lil jittery... u feel like ur superman.. u have no flaws.. ur a go getter... u can drink like a fish and not even feel it... ad with raw coke there is no sick ass crash... u just kinda come down...and the next day ur nose aint all fucked up and u can breath cuzz the coke has no adulterents in it so it all freely enterd ur blood stream threw ur ose


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

chitown dont do bullshit drugs.......da fuck wrong with yall.... even when iw as doing meth.. it was the purest most clear see threw p2p shards u ever seen seen... do a 1/4 gram and tell me u sleppt for the 4-5 days....


----------



## poplars (Dec 20, 2012)

this is fuckin bullshit stop talking about that shit in this thread or I"m out.


----------



## poplars (Dec 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> whaaaat???... go smoke some opium opium head..... brew some of that tea for me... here ill get a line ready for ya



hah atleast it wont change my personality. and I obviously don't have the issues with opium that you do with coke and speed fool


and to get the record straight I haven't had an opium tea in like 3 weeks, I don't even feel the need to take that shit, I can smoke some one day and then leave it alone for months. it is what it is.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2012)

good luck.


----------



## poplars (Dec 20, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> good luck.



doesn't bother me I got better things to do than to be associated with this bs


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

dduddude u can do what ever u want... this my thread so ima say what i want like how i always fuckig have regaurless of what threats u make.... nothing has changed here but ur ass...dont think ur any better then me because u drink opium tea and i snort yay.... were both drug up loseres just the same in societys eyes fool... u pussy whipped nigga.. thats all there is too it.. u can say all this soulmate this and woo woo woo... but the fact is i been with waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more females then u.. all types of bitches from hoodrats and well to do yuppy white chix... and the romance goes out with the nutt.. and once u be fucking enough ull see that a bitch aint shit but a warm place to house ur dick till u bust.... or u can be a lame ass nigga and let some broad change u... i been threw waaaaaaay more then u to date and the way i live i can already tell ima be threw waaaay more bullshit.... i aint letting it change me


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

m.o.e. money over eything!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> m.o.e. money over eything!!!!!


[video=youtube;bjZRAvsZf1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjZRAvsZf1g[/video]


----------



## poplars (Dec 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> dduddude u can do what ever u want... this my thread so ima say what i want like how i always fuckig have regaurless of what threats u make.... nothing has changed here but ur ass...dont think ur any better then me because u drink opium tea and i snort yay.... were both drug up loseres just the same in societys eyes fool... u pussy whipped nigga.. thats all there is too it.. u can say all this soulmate this and woo woo woo... but the fact is i been with waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more females then u.. all types of bitches from hoodrats and well to do yuppy white chix... and the romance goes out with the nutt.. and once u be fucking enough ull see that a bitch aint shit but a warm place to house ur dick till u bust.... or u can be a lame ass nigga and let some broad change u... i been threw waaaaaaay more then u to date and the way i live i can already tell ima be threw waaaay more bullshit.... i aint letting it change me


you're just gonna use any excuse you can to compare yourself to me, it just isn't the reality fool, I"m looking out for the general health and survival of this thread, you're not, you're egocentric and narcissistic. 

you can act like you've met all the girls in the world but you'll never meet girls like this acting like that fool. grow the fuck up.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> [video=youtube;bjZRAvsZf1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjZRAvsZf1g[/video]


money...... its da new sex..... niggas gotta have it... OHHHHHH LORD KNOWS... NIGGAS GOTTA HAVE IT!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

poplars said:


> you're just gonna use any excuse you can to compare yourself to me, it just isn't the reality fool, I"m looking out for the general health and survival of this thread, you're not, you're egocentric and narcissistic.
> 
> you can act like you've met all the girls in the world but you'll never meet girls like this acting like that fool. grow the fuck up.


who needs to grow the fuck up???? a dude who is self made self taught and is well onto his way of eather making alot of money or brining apon him a harsh jail sentence.. or a 22 yeard old kid who is sprung on some twat he ainteven sample yet... and i dont even gotta ask u if u hit it yet bro.. cuzz ur attitude tells me u didnt... how bout this... wait 5 years right.... and see who u still talking to... the chick u was pussy whipped and made urself out to be an ass over... over some mother fucker from the internet like me u dont even really knw but been talking to for years already... ight...

w


----------



## poplars (Dec 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> who needs to grow the fuck up???? a dude who is self made self taught and is well onto his way of eather making alot of money or brining apon him a harsh jail sentence.. or a 22 yeard old kid who is sprung on some twat he ainteven sample yet... and i dont even gotta ask u if u hit it yet bro.. cuzz ur attitude tells me u didnt... how bout this... wait 5 years right.... and see who u still talking to... the chick u was pussy whipped and made urself out to be an ass over... over some mother fucker from the internet like me u dont even really knw but been talking to for years already... ight...
> 
> w


aint even sample yet???? lmfao just because I"m a gentlemen and I don't fuck and tell everyone about it doesn't mean I haven't 'sampled it' lmfao. it is amazing, why the fuck do you think I aint been on here when she was here? you think we spent all that time talking? LOL


keep talkin you're just makin an ass outta yourself, everyone here knows how I am, you're the one too coked up or boozed up to realize it. when you just smoke weed and stay chll you realize how I am, then you go on a coke or alcohol binge and you forget all over again.

I"m gonna give you some time to remember bro


*dabs*


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> [video=youtube;bjZRAvsZf1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjZRAvsZf1g[/video]


somewere in newyork... for no reason other then u just put up this vid.. whyteberry widow is doing the harlem shake on instinct and dont even know why.. lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

poplars said:


> aint even sample yet???? lmfao just because I"m a gentlemen and I don't fuck and tell everyone about it doesn't mean I haven't 'sampled it' lmfao.
> 
> 
> keep talkin you're just makin an ass outta yourself, everyone here knows how I am, you're the one too coked up or boozed up to realize it. when you just smoke weed and stay chll you realize how I am, then you go on a coke or alcohol binge and you forget all over again.
> ...


listen bro.. take all the time u want.... when u come back if u decide to.. u will find im stil here... and havent changed a bit.... but ima make 2 predictions here right now.... one... juior dossantos is gonna knock out cain velasquez for the second time... and two.. u and this girl aint gonna last...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> who needs to grow the fuck up???? a dude who is self made self taught and is well onto his way of eather making alot of money or brining apon him a harsh jail sentence.. or a 22 yeard old kid who is sprung on some twat he ainteven sample yet... and i dont even gotta ask u if u hit it yet bro.. cuzz ur attitude tells me u didnt... how bout this... wait 5 years right.... and see who u still talking to... the chick u was pussy whipped and made urself out to be an ass over... over some mother fucker from the internet like me u dont even really knw but been talking to for years already... ight...
> 
> w


 
&#8203;...........


----------



## poplars (Dec 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> listen bro.. take all the time u want.... when u come back if u decide to.. u will find im stil here... and havent changed a bit.... but ima make 2 predictions here right now.... one... juior dossantos is gonna knock out cain velasquez for the second time... and two.. u and this girl aint gonna last...



such predictions will only push me away bro, if you were a true friend you'd be wishing me luck. whatever, I see how it is.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

shit ima even be doing coke recreationally.... ill stop myself before im doing it everyday... dont worry about me.... i been snorting coke longer then u had hair on ya balls shorty.. aint ruined my life yet.. i wont leet it ive seen it ruin soo many others...


----------



## poplars (Dec 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> shit ima even be doing coke recreationally.... ill stop myself before im doing it everyday... dont worry about me.... i been snorting coke longer then u had hair on ya balls shorty.. aint ruined my life yet.. i wont leet it ive seen it ruin soo many others...



it definitely shows.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

poplars said:


> such predictions will only push me away bro, if you were a true friend you'd be wishing me luck. whatever, I see how it is.


goodluck... and i promise u when it happends i wont be like i told u soo.... but goodluck....


----------



## poplars (Dec 20, 2012)

this is just getting pathetic, I'm gonna do something better with my day now.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> somewere in newyork... for no reason other then u just put up this vid.. whyteberry widow is doing the harlem shake on instinct and dont even know why.. lol


yeaaaaaah get it whyte jo!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

poplars said:


> this is just getting pathetic, I'm gonna do something better with my day now.


go brew up some opium tea for us.. doc takes his with no sugar... just a lil honey


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> shit ima even be doing coke recreationally.... ill stop myself before im doing it everyday... dont worry about me.... i been snorting coke longer then u had hair on ya balls shorty.. aint ruined my life yet.. i wont leet it ive seen it ruin soo many others...


I gotta say you got some funny disses, lol.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

i aint gonna lie doe... sometimes i feel like this.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> go brew up some opium tea for us.. doc takes his with no sugar... just a lil honey


LOTS of honey


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> LOTS of honey


and lots of opium too!!!! i want the doc to nod out so i can check his wallet... his back pocket looking kinda fat lets see what he got in there...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

i like my tea ole school... no sugar no honey just weigh out 1.3 grams of raw coke and mix it in there for me.... and dont forget my schones nigga


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 20, 2012)

hey pops, enjoy your day and take a few extra dabs for me.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

in the comming weeks this thread will get much more weed related... ill still be here all coked up talking shit doe.... so its on yall.... i keeps it one hunded!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey pops, enjoy your day and take a few extra dabs for me.


he know we love him.. he just forgets... but if he thinks im going to censer what i say when i always been like this just because he sprung then that mother fucker is out of his god damn mind.... love doe anyways jo


----------



## poplars (Dec 20, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey pops, enjoy your day and take a few extra dabs for me.



for sure will do you enjoy your day as well bro

looks like a blizzard outside, time to go split some wood


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> its good y
> 
> ay.... a few lines and ud be naked...


No, I wouldn't. If i even tried the smallest line I'd be climbing the walls (prob trying to escape you!)



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> sounds like you got some experence  lol


Or perhaps BSc follow my name ? 



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> yup, you got experience


You should never play with things you don't understand!!  



theexpress said:


> whaaaat???... go smoke some opium opium head..... brew some of that tea for me... here ill get a line ready for ya


 Yeah, I'll have some of that please! I've done that in Thailand with the locals. It's smoked in big bamboo pipes.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> No, I wouldn't. If i even tried the smallest line I'd be climbing the walls (prob trying to escape you!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when i pull out an ounce u wont be trying to escape shit.... its gonna be like... ahhhhh got ya bitch.... take this dick for a few lines


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 20, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Or perhaps BSc follow my name ?


what's BSc? and what does your user name mean in english? I never figured it out


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what's BSc? and what does your user name mean in english? I never figured it out


its swahili foranal....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

lil some for ole girl new to the thread... yeah i havent slept in a while.. ooo well... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmZvOhHF85I


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> dduddude u can do what ever u want... this my thread so ima say what i want like how i always fuckig have regaurless of what threats u make.... nothing has changed here but ur ass...dont think ur any better then me because u drink opium tea and i snort yay.... were both drug up loseres just the same in societys eyes fool... u pussy whipped nigga.. thats all there is too it.. u can say all this soulmate this and woo woo woo... but the fact is i been with waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more females then u.. all types of bitches from hoodrats and well to do yuppy white chix... and the romance goes out with the nutt.. and once u be fucking enough ull see that a bitch aint shit but a warm place to house ur dick till u bust.... or u can be a lame ass nigga and let some broad change u... i been threw waaaaaaay more then u to date and the way i live i can already tell ima be threw waaaay more bullshit.... i aint letting it change me


unless you find the one, then you aint gotta change for them. plus, you know that feeling.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 20, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what's BSc? and what does your user name mean in english? I never figured it out


La Hada Extranjera = The Foreign Fairy. (Scrogdolyte calls me Fairy girl) 

BSc = Bachelor of Science or science degree.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lil some for ole girl new to the thread... yeah i havent slept in a while.. ooo well... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmZvOhHF85I


santa.... if u can have nicki minage be bodygaurdless behind my ally i swear on drgreenhorns moms life ill stop selling and carrying guns...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> unless you find the one, then you aint gotta change for them. plus, you know that feeling.


aHHHH the one... there is no the one nigga... u and a bitch are only compatible for a set amount of time and bam its over... my longest relationship was over 7 years ... thats a jail sentence right there..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> aHHHH the one... there is no the one nigga... u and a bitch are only compatible for a set amount of time and bam its over... my longest relationship was over 7 years ... thats a jail sentence right there..


I dunno dude. you seemed quite heartbroken over it to me. 



jail sentence for who? you or HER? lol


----------



## poplars (Dec 20, 2012)

yeah bro you're just a jaded fuck atm and you're trying to act like you've attained this wisdom about relationships when you just had shitty ones. seriously you could learn a thing or two from tryna or me 

but of course you wont because you got shit figured out right because you make $$$$$


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 20, 2012)

Lol, you still sour bout loss and the chinchilla man. I gotta keeper. And i ain't have to change. And i done swiped my dick through plenty of pussy in my days. Some things do last.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I dunno dude. you seemed quite heartbroken over it to me.
> 
> 
> 
> jail sentence for who? you or HER? lol


lol for both of us.... ahh the stories.... 7 plus years worth... i shoulda fucked her cuzzin when i coulda


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

poplars said:


> yeah bro you're just a jaded fuck atm and you're trying to act like you've attained this wisdom about relationships when you just had shitty ones. seriously you could learn a thing or two from tryna or me
> 
> but of course you wont because you got shit figured out right because you make $$$$$


u da one who thinks they know it all about everything.... i keep it simple... if its about mma.... dog fighting.... guns.... drugs..... u cant tell me shit.... im not an expert on relationships by no means... i just been around long enough to know urs aint gonna work out fool.. this is what u call da honey moon period.... wait till u find shit out about olr gilr before u say she ur soulmate... u aint even hit yet... what if she got a hairey ass pussy??? lol what if she really crazy after a few months u see it.. u dont know these things lolol...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

and yes i have it all figured out because i have money... lololololololo whatever fool.. only thing i have figured out is how i make my money..... dont be like me... grow high grade weed and give it away for free like how u been doing... well see who has what materialsticly in the next 12 months even...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, you still sour bout loss and the chinchilla man. I gotta keeper. And i ain't have to change. And i done swiped my dick through plenty of pussy in my days. Some things do last.



and then ur girl got pregnant and it came out half chinease......loloolol


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2012)

poplars said:


> doesn't bother me I got better things to do than to be associated with this bs


i was talking to chi.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 20, 2012)

Hell maybe your right, shit better have had n lost then never had at all.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

and yea i miss that fucking chinchilla... ole girl... not soo much.. when i get to co ima buy a chinchila... and also a miny horse.... for no other reason other then i wanna get them high and feed them large amounts of weed... if this is wrong then call the animal cops now... cuzz this is what im doing


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Hell maybe your right, shit better have had n lost then never had at all.


when it was all said and done i wish i would have never met da bitch... and im sure she feels the same about me... funny thing doe... firt few months shit even first 3 years we thought we were gonna be togather forever... lolololoolol goes back to what ive always been saying.... time.... it changes everything


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 20, 2012)

Im against animal cruelty, imma need for you not to do that.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Im against animal cruelty, imma need for you not to do that.


right next to him smashing on a fat cola

i promise u i will post up videos of my miny horse eating a 5 gallon bucket of trim with da lil chinchilla


----------



## poplars (Dec 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> u da one who thinks they know it all about everything.... i keep it simple... if its about mma.... dog fighting.... guns.... drugs..... u cant tell me shit.... im not an expert on relationships by no means... i just been around long enough to know urs aint gonna work out fool.. this is what u call da honey moon period.... wait till u find shit out about olr gilr before u say she ur soulmate... u aint even hit yet... what if she got a hairey ass pussy??? lol what if she really crazy after a few months u see it.. u dont know these things lolol...


oh wow bro you've blown my mind :O 


lmfao dude this is so shallow it's not even funny, I guess you don't understand what buddhism is all about at all.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

poplars said:


> oh wow bro you've blown my mind :O
> 
> 
> lmfao dude this is so shallow it's not even funny, I guess you don't understand what buddhism is all about at all.


no since im a drug dealer from chicago i will never understand budism..


----------



## poplars (Dec 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> no since im a drug dealer from chicago i will never understand budism..



no because you are so locked into your perspective of who you are you will never understand buddhism. if you actually let go of worrying about who you are and started just doing shit to better yourself for better reasons besides all this ego bullshit you'd actually grow as a person. 

but anyways I should just stop this is absolutely pointless. don't know why I even started in the first place, I know whats right.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 20, 2012)

Yea he is right on one thing pops. you never REALLY know what you got til you live together.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2012)

poplars said:


> no because you are so locked into your perspective of who you are you will never understand buddhism. if you actually let go of worrying about who you are and started just doing shit to better yourself for better reasons besides all this ego bullshit you'd actually grow as a person.
> 
> but anyways I should just stop this is absolutely pointless. don't know why I even started in the first place, I know whats right.


dude doesn't even have any desire to learn to spell. it was over for him before it even started.


----------



## poplars (Dec 20, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Yea he is right on one thing pops. you never REALLY know what you got til you live together.


yeah I understand that, spent 10 days with her, besides the daytime, I understand how relationships progress, nothing mindblowing for me here, I'm just annoyed that I don't get to see her for two weeks, I've already found out some things about her that I don't necessarily like, but you get over certain things when you weigh out all the good vs bad and just see the big picture, meditate be buddhist about it. 


all I k now is, drugs cannot replace the feeling of having an amazing girlfriend that you truly connect with, that's the feeling that matters to me, and if most of the things match up around that, then that's all that matters to me, because otherwise my life felt half as great as it does now.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

poplars said:


> yeah I understand that, spent 10 days with her, besides the daytime, I understand how relationships progress, nothing mindblowing for me here, I'm just annoyed that I don't get to see her for two weeks, I've already found out some things about her that I don't necessarily like, but you get over certain things when you weigh out all the good vs bad and just see the big picture, meditate be buddhist about it.
> 
> 
> all I k now is, drugs cannot replace the feeling of having an amazing girlfriend that you truly connect with, that's the feeling that matters to me, and if most of the things match up around that, then that's all that matters to me, because otherwise my life felt half as great as it does now.


its cool.... we just live by diffrent ethics


----------



## poplars (Dec 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> its cool.... we just live by diffrent ethics


finally you say something I can respect


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> dude doesn't even have any desire to learn to spell. it was over for him before it even started.



or u can be like unke dave and marry the first and only girl who will have him inside her...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

poplars said:


> finally you say something I can respect


and this was the case the whole time.... has i will never change.. we didnt have to go threw all this drama shit... i dont care that we did.. just didnt have to happen....


----------



## poplars (Dec 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> and this was the case the whole time.... has i will never change.. we didnt have to go threw all this drama shit... i dont care that we did.. just didnt have to happen....



well it was good for me now I know for sure that we have a basically functional friendship.

which is cool by me I don't usually take internet people that seriously anyways  I'm totally chill with seed swappin just bizz


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> or u can be like unke dave and marry the first and only girl who will have him inside her...


or you can be like you and date your own mom.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

poplars said:


> well it was good for me now I know for sure that we have a basically functional friendship.


blackops 2

lol i dont know wtf u talking about... but yeah u my boy..... do me a favor.. tap uncle dae dae on the shoulder and tel that cheap peace ah shit to buy


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> or you can be like you and date your own mom.



ewwww.... my mom would never let u inside her...... sheeeeit she wouldnt even let ur tweeker looking ass inside da house.... but dont feel bad she dont let me in her house to... lol esp when she not home... lol and she does crazy shit like hide all the glass jars and baking soda, and her coffee grinder... ahhh all the years of her pulling out big bags of various substances and everything from .22's up to big ass sks from my room left her scard huh?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

its cool doe has long has she keeps da pots and pans in the kitchen... [youtube]Z9w8Oxztelo[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 20, 2012)

poplars said:


> all I k now is, drugs cannot replace the feeling of having an amazing girlfriend that you truly connect with, that's the feeling that matters to me, and if most of the things match up around that, then that's all that matters to me, because otherwise my life felt half as great as it does now.


true story.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

got some tangerine dream.... only a 1/4 of it.... higly colorfull insoor grown.... it looks pretty.... has a good taste... interesting not y... sativa or any strains taste like this.. high is uppiddy and very fast onsett.... smell is weak has fuck.... other tds are usually much more fragrent but and tastier but still dissapoint in potency... high is happy.... nice..... functioning... but the smell again is sad... its got some purple in there and is pretty kiefey... but really this strain won a cannabis cup??? REALLY? id never waste my power or even the suns power growing it unless i didnt have better genetics.. they say arjan is buying cannabis cups but if this strain won a c.cup then so is barneys farm.... im not big n them.... there violator kus hermed on me too.... i mean dude said this was the best pheno outta 4 phenos that he kept.. lol damn... 120 on mediocre dank just cuzz my tolerence high to bubba kush now... {been smoking on it 3 months}


----------



## poplars (Dec 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> got some tangerine dream.... only a 1/4 of it.... higly colorfull insoor grown.... it looks pretty.... has a good taste... interesting not y... sativa or any strains taste like this.. high is uppiddy and very fast onsett.... smell is weak has fuck.... other tds are usually much more fragrent but and tastier but still dissapoint in potency... high is happy.... nice..... functioning... but the smell again is sad... its got some purple in there and is pretty kiefey... but really this strain won a cannabis cup??? REALLY? id never waste my power or even the suns power growing it unless i didnt have better genetics.. they say arjan is buying cannabis cups but if this strain won a c.cup then so is barneys farm.... im not big n them.... there violator kus hermed on me too.... i mean dude said this was the best pheno outta 4 phenos that he kept.. lol damn... 120 on mediocre dank just cuzz my tolerence high to bubba kush now... {been smoking on it 3 months}




now we're talkin back t ocannabis!

haven't been hearing great things about the Cannabis cup lately.... seems like these other competitions are where it's at. (though I don't know which ones.....) 


what competitions should we pay attention to...that's the question.....


----------



## poplars (Dec 20, 2012)

doc I'd rep ya but it says I need to spread it around more


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 20, 2012)

poplars said:


> doc I'd rep ya but it says I need to spread it around more


no problem buddy.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

poplars said:


> doc I'd rep ya but it says I need to spread it around more [/QUOTE}
> 
> pops is all hung up on the da doc huh? lol u sprung on him now...... lol let me let u in on something about da doc..... ok first off.... rare ever when i use cocaine do i smoke it.... but it seems like everytime im smoking rock... da docs there!!!! and he got lil rock pipe { 3/4ths of an inch long at times} his lil s.o.s aka choreboy with the copper already burnted off... and he got a lil spoon or shot glass with a small baggie of baking soda every were he goes!!!!! matter fact doc is always the one peer pressuring me to smoke rock... i dont like smoking rocks like that im good on tooting it ya know... da doc dont give a fuck he prefers to smoke his coke.... ive seen him beg me for bumps all night just so on the 12th bump he has enough to cook up a hit of crack.... since da doc has started smoking da rock he hasnt been brushing his teeth or eating well..... when he runs outta money to buy his rocks he plays da ukahlaylay to the tourists and shit for money and hands out those gay ass flower necklaces and says "aloha bru ima be 100 with ya i need some money to cop more rocks} lol wtf do u think of da doc now pops??? lolololololol i just pissed myself almost while righting this... im rollin jo


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> pops is all hung up on the da doc huh? lol u sprung on him now...... lol let me let u in on something about da doc..... ok first off.... rare ever when i use cocaine do i smoke it.... but it seems like everytime im smoking rock... da docs there!!!! and he got lil rock pipe { 3/4ths of an inch long at times} his lil s.o.s aka choreboy with the copper already burnted off... and he got a lil spoon or shot glass with a small baggie of baking soda every were he goes!!!!! matter fact doc is always the one peer pressuring me to smoke rock... i dont like smoking rocks like that im good on tooting it ya know... da doc dont give a fuck he prefers to smoke his coke.... ive seen him beg me for bumps all night just so on the 12th bump he has enough to cook up a hit of crack.... since da doc has started smoking da rock he hasnt been brushing his teeth or eating well..... when he runs outta money to buy his rocks he plays da ukahlaylay to the tourists and shit for money and hands out those gay ass flower necklaces and says "aloha bru ima be 100 with ya i need some money to cop more rocks} lol wtf do u think of da doc now pops??? lolololololol i just pissed myself almost while righting this... im rollin jo


you got the good shit this time huh lol don't smoke it all in one night now


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you got the good shit this time huh lol don't smoke it all in one night now


i mean u shoulda told me u was a crack feind bro.... i knew something was up by the way ur eyes were go scoping everywere everytime u hear a lighter flic.... he could be in a deep sleep and be playing that loud ass jungle shit uncle fade listens to and he wont wake up... but flic a lighter next to him and he wake right up... like ur smoking crack without him or some lol.. ive had him wake up from deep sleep cuzz i flicked a lighter 2 rooms away


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 20, 2012)

"loud ass jungle shit"


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

thats my dude da doc... aka bobby boulders aka "hide ur electronics its crackhead doc" aka "yeah i stole ur car antenna to smoke rocks what!!!" aka this nigga


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

my nigga trubz right behind him like "let me see that ukahlaylay nigga im outta rocks"


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

pops over there passing judgement on us while he stuck off them poppies...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

heres pops smoking opium with his son...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

heres pops 2 days later trying to sell the same kid his son to a life of sex abuse for just about 4 grams of dried opium sap..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 20, 2012)

cool story bro

hahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

there now hardcore proof meth not only ruins teeth but also mustaches it would appear..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

lol this is just too funny not to post....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol this is just too funny not to post....


i always thought that the docs sister mom and granny is whats been driving down the price of blowjobs for 60 years.... hmmm


----------



## poplars (Dec 20, 2012)

ugh thread got ridiculous again.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 20, 2012)

.






damn! 3 yrs kicked his ass. watch out bro, that might be you someday, lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

poplars said:


> ugh thread got ridiculous again.


lol yeah it does that from time to time... u should know this by now.. i mean u only been here since when...? da beginning of it all right? lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


too late bro... i mean my teeth are in better shape... but meth fucked up my mustache too....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

funny how this tweeker reminds me of everyone i met in socal somehow..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

you know ur in the inland empire when people are smiling and it looks like this....


----------



## poplars (Dec 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol yeah it does that from time to time... u should know this by now.. i mean u only been here since when...? da beginning of it all right? lol



yeah you're right I should be used to it dunno why I"m not  I just think this thread is at its highest points when we're discussin strains postin plant bud pics hash pics etc. just gettin down connoisseur style.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> funny how this tweeker reminds me of everyone i met in socal somehow..


you picked "her" up on a corner on one of many lonely nights?  looks different without the lipstick huh, lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you picked "her" up on a corner on lonely night? [/QUOTE"]her" face was clean shaven that night
> 
> "


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

poplars said:


> yeah you're right I should be used to it dunno why I"m not  I just think this thread is at its highest points when we're discussin strains postin plant bud pics hash pics etc. just gettin down connoisseur style.....


lol yeah i feel u bro... i just feel like i need some laffter right now....


----------



## poplars (Dec 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol yeah i feel u bro... i just feel like i need some laffter right now....



for sure I can dig that


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 20, 2012)

Lol i guess that would be me. i typed in rolling 60 crackhead n he popped up in google


----------



## poplars (Dec 20, 2012)

oi fools you can smoke O with a nail and dome and it seems to be pretty effective


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2012)

every time i post in this thread i get a little dumber.


----------



## poplars (Dec 20, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> every time i post in this thread i get a little dumber.



you have a dangerous addiction there


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 20, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


>


ahahahahahaha!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> every time i post in this thread i get a little dumber. [/QUOT
> were just prepping u for prison... cuzz its gonna be like what u see on here... just a bunch of convicts talkin shit


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 20, 2012)

why are you having such a hard time quoting a dude today? lol no can handle the powder, lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


>


----------



## poplars (Dec 20, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> why are you having such a hard time quoting a dude today? lol no can handle the powder, lol


LMFAO hilarious... I needed a good laugh my life is beign rough atm.


I just miss my girl sooo bad and my life is so fuckin shitty besides her haha. and the herb I grow too..that's great too, but everything else is pretty harsh, my mom is just a fuckin basket-case.

ima take some sour kush dabs.... if I had a bong I"d do bong rips of sour kush bud... but sadly I don't so I'm gonna do dabs.......hope my girl calls me tonight I could definitely use it


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> why are you having such a hard time quoting a dude today? lol no can handle the powder, lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 21, 2012)

dude, you didn't even get 2 grams.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 21, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> dude, you didn't even get 2 grams.


i know... i dont even know wtf yall worried about ill be fine... i been doing this like this for years now.. a good beinge to me is about 24 hours a arazor blade or id card... a dinner plate or mirror or glass table... and a quter ounce of coke... in da raw!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 21, 2012)

when i need to get down forreal i get atleast a ball of raw!!!! when im jsut tryna partty a lil a teener will do... for just a tase a gram is whats up... ull never catch me grabbing just a half g doe... thats a tease... thats 2 decent lines only..


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> giggles da clown... u didnt do anything to help me find a place mang.... its cool i found a place thats almost 40 acres.... 3 bedroom 2 bath..... detatched 1500 sq ft. garage {future 12k light grow room } my partner is gonna go look at it this weekend or next weekend... if i like it ima drop the money down on it... think ill love it....


Your never messaged me back man. My cousin was waiting to hear from me what was up. But best of luck to ya. What part is it in?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 21, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Your never messaged me back man. My cousin was waiting to hear from me what was up. But best of luck to ya. What part is it in?



it's all bullsh*t. he ain't going nowhere.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 21, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> it's all bullsh*t. he ain't going nowhere.


keep telling urself that.....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 21, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Your never messaged me back man. My cousin was waiting to hear from me what was up. But best of luck to ya. What part is it in?


if that house is available for 850 ill take it still... if not this house is in colo springs


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> keep telling urself that.....


you can't even buy homefront. 

you are proving it yourself.


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 21, 2012)

oh , shit fdd is back , your going to be shut down soon ...sorry bro , thats riu


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 21, 2012)

robert 14617 said:


> oh , shit fdd is back , your going to be shut down soon ...sorry bro , thats riu


what are you babbling about?


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 21, 2012)

the old days when , fdd picked fights just to shut down threads


----------



## poplars (Dec 21, 2012)

lol.....fdd has more of a comedic effect nowadays


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 21, 2012)

liked the old fdd, and hope the new one has had time to heal , good people are hard to come by


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 21, 2012)

robert 14617 said:


> liked the old fdd, and hope the new one has had time to heal , good people are hard to come by


thanks. 

i'm on my way to federal prison for 2 years. i leave late Jan.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 21, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> thanks.
> 
> i'm on my way to federal prison for 2 years. i leave late Jan.


Shitty.....At least after 2 years you will be able to be a free man again. Yes it sucks but go in do your time and get out so we can burn one down


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 21, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Shitty.....At least after 2 years you will be able to be a free man again. Yes it sucks but go in do your time and get out so we can burn one down



2 years, then 3 more on probation.


----------



## poplars (Dec 21, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> 2 years, then 3 more on probation.


dayummmm that's harsh probation.... atleast you wont be in prison 5 years.....


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 21, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> 2 years, then 3 more on probation.


Shit so now I've gotta wait 5 years. Is that out on parole?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 21, 2012)

feds don't do parole


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank God I've never had run in with the feds. They've tried to but I've never been federally tried only state law.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 21, 2012)

I've never ecer been pulled over in my life, not even a traffic ticket . And now i'm officially 26.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 21, 2012)

Shit I wish I had your luck. In 6 months I'm going to be 27. Although I haven't been in trouble for 2 1/2 years and haven't had a ticket in 3 years, knock on wood.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2012)

poplars said:


> lol.....fdd has more of a comedic effect nowadays


what u mean nwadays.. i been laffing at him for years already


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> 2 years, then 3 more on probation.


still did my thing

youll be fine... i grew up on probation....


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 22, 2012)

theexpress said:


> still did my thing
> 
> youll be fine... i grew up on probation....


the last thing i want to do is turn out like you.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> the last thing i want to do is turn out like you.


u dont wanna be young, not going to prison, and ballin?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Shit I wish I had your luck. In 6 months I'm going to be 27. Although I haven't been in trouble for 2 1/2 years and haven't had a ticket in 3 years, knock on wood.


im gonna call da police on you and tell them u cooking meth in ur shed.... shit better yet ima also tell them u the one stealing all the anhydras. ammonia to cook it with.... shit i aint even gonna call them on you... im just tell fdd what u up to... he will send the feds ur way :]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2012)

damn somethings gotta happen for the better for me.... its like lately my life has been one long ass day u know what i mean? the way i am now the way i been my whole life tells me im going to lead a lonely life... i just dont like most people and it shows.... its not my fault so much has the blame is the shady mother fuckers i was brought up in this world with both so called friends, and so called family alike... i do find myself matureing alot more... and trying to welcome it and not look at it has im getting soft or some shit... man too many times i been up in life... just to hit that rock bottom again.... i mean ive live a horrible shitty life ... ive had to adapt and overcome threw some bitter storm of shit man.... i keep asking myself when will it get better and force myself to beleave it will get better... im trying to change how i am and what ive become lil by lil... its just sooo fucking hard when ur set in ur ways.... i hope the comming years will make me a lil more humble..... uzz has hard a hand i ben dealt i am blessed.. im blessed to be alive... im blessed a bullit never touched me... even though i have a super small family what i consider my true family im blessed to have them... im blessed to have yall to talk to even.... lol even doe i talk mad shit...


----------



## poplars (Dec 22, 2012)

theexpress said:


> damn somethings gotta happen for the better for me.... its like lately my life has been one long ass day u know what i mean? the way i am now the way i been my whole life tells me im going to lead a lonely life... i just dont like most people and it shows.... its not my fault so much has the blame is the shady mother fuckers i was brought up in this world with both so called friends, and so called family alike... i do find myself matureing alot more... and trying to welcome it and not look at it has im getting soft or some shit... man too many times i been up in life... just to hit that rock bottom again.... i mean ive live a horrible shitty life ... ive had to adapt and overcome threw some bitter storm of shit man.... i keep asking myself when will it get better and force myself to beleave it will get better... im trying to change how i am and what ive become lil by lil... its just sooo fucking hard when ur set in ur ways.... i hope the comming years will make me a lil more humble..... uzz has hard a hand i ben dealt i am blessed.. im blessed to be alive... im blessed a bullit never touched me... even though i have a super small family what i consider my true family im blessed to have them... im blessed to have yall to talk to even.... lol even doe i talk mad shit...




for sure bro, you gotta keep focusing on that part of you that is getting better, let the other shit shed off of you like a lizard skin yo.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 22, 2012)

theexpress said:


> damn somethings gotta happen for the better for me.... its like lately my life has been one long ass day u know what i mean? the way i am now the way i been my whole life tells me im going to lead a lonely life... i just dont like most people and it shows.... its not my fault so much has the blame is the shady mother fuckers i was brought up in this world with both so called friends, and so called family alike... i do find myself matureing alot more... and trying to welcome it and not look at it has im getting soft or some shit... man too many times i been up in life... just to hit that rock bottom again.... i mean ive live a horrible shitty life ... ive had to adapt and overcome threw some bitter storm of shit man.... i keep asking myself when will it get better and force myself to beleave it will get better... im trying to change how i am and what ive become lil by lil... its just sooo fucking hard when ur set in ur ways.... i hope the comming years will make me a lil more humble..... uzz has hard a hand i ben dealt i am blessed.. im blessed to be alive... im blessed a bullit never touched me... even though i have a super small family what i consider my true family im blessed to have them... im blessed to have yall to talk to even.... lol even doe i talk mad shit...


Bro I don't even think anything of it. When you go on one of your little rampages I just try to joke around with you hopefully realizing that life isn't worth that powder and shit. Keep to what God made for us, the cannabis, the opium and the shrooms .

And trust me it's hard to change when your so set in your ways I know this. I've been there bro. I was addicted the the powder for years and I thought I would never kick the habbit but now I can say I'm happier now then I have ever been in my life since I've only worried about cannabis. I love this plant and it has amazing qualities but you gotta go down the right path bro. We still love you chi hahah.


----------



## poplars (Dec 22, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Bro I don't even think anything of it. When you go on one of your little rampages I just try to joke around with you hopefully realizing that life isn't worth that powder and shit. Keep to what God made for us, the cannabis, the opium and the shrooms .
> 
> And trust me it's hard to change when your so set in your ways I know this. I've been there bro. I was addicted the the powder for years and I thought I would never kick the habbit but now I can say I'm happier now then I have ever been in my life since I've only worried about cannabis. I love this plant and it has amazing qualities but you gotta go down the right path bro. We still love you chi hahah.


man you just said what I believe 100% 

while I"m tolerant of alcohol use and many other drugs, I am an idealist of sorts that wished the drugs of social preference were completely natural ones..... one day maybe... but idk. its a hard world we live in now..... stupid legislation against these things .... stops society from realizing whats better for them.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 22, 2012)

poplars said:


> man you just said what I believe 100%
> 
> while I"m tolerant of alcohol use and many other drugs, I am an idealist of sorts that wished the drugs of social preference were completely natural ones..... one day maybe... but idk. its a hard world we live in now..... stupid legislation against these things .... stops society from realizing whats better for them.


It's true though. People say that pharmaceuticals are good for us and they keep shoving them down there throats because the doc says it's good for them and that the pro's outweigh the cons. But if they would actually give MJ a look on the federal level they would see that it can do everything that the shit they are shoving down our threats and more without all the nasty side effects.


----------



## poplars (Dec 22, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> It's true though. People say that pharmaceuticals are good for us and they keep shoving them down there throats because the doc says it's good for them and that the pro's outweigh the cons. But if they would actually give MJ a look on the federal level they would see that it can do everything that the shit they are shoving down our threats and more without all the nasty side effects.


and the way our laws force people to drink, it causes this huge society of drinkers and it's fucked up.... I can't wait to see the society of cannabis smokers emerge...... ahh great days ahead I say.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 22, 2012)

poplars said:


> and the way our laws force people to drink, it causes this huge society of drinkers and it's fucked up.... I can't wait to see the society of cannabis smokers emerge...... ahh great days ahead I say.


Yep, Hopefully it wont be to long there are a lot of us and it's only a matter of time. We have come out of the dark and now were not going back. It's our time to shine.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2012)

im short one person to help me out on this grow....... anybody want a home in exchange for some trim work and waterings? u gotta buy ur own food doe


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2012)

poplars said:


> and the way our laws force people to drink, it causes this huge society of drinkers and it's fucked up.... I can't wait to see the society of cannabis smokers emerge...... ahh great days ahead I say.


that society has been alive and well since the 60's hommie


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 22, 2012)

theexpress said:


> im short one person to help me out on this grow....... anybody want a home in exchange for some trim work and waterings? u gotta buy ur own food doe


when are you planning to move to colorado?


and what's your plan there? grow indoors? can you grow outdoors there?


----------



## poplars (Dec 22, 2012)

theexpress said:


> that society has been alive and well since the 60's hommie


I know all about it, and I dont' see it as a solid institution..... I see it as a forced one....


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 22, 2012)

theexpress said:


> damn somethings gotta happen for the better for me.... its like lately my life has been one long ass day u know what i mean? the way i am now the way i been my whole life tells me im going to lead a lonely life... i just dont like most people and it shows.... its not my fault so much has the blame is the shady mother fuckers i was brought up in this world with both so called friends, and so called family alike... i do find myself matureing alot more... and trying to welcome it and not look at it has im getting soft or some shit... man too many times i been up in life... just to hit that rock bottom again.... i mean ive live a horrible shitty life ... ive had to adapt and overcome threw some bitter storm of shit man.... i keep asking myself when will it get better and force myself to beleave it will get better... im trying to change how i am and what ive become lil by lil... its just sooo fucking hard when ur set in ur ways.... i hope the comming years will make me a lil more humble..... uzz has hard a hand i ben dealt i am blessed.. im blessed to be alive... im blessed a bullit never touched me... even though i have a super small family what i consider my true family im blessed to have them... im blessed to have yall to talk to even.... lol even doe i talk mad shit...



maybe you can start by learning how to spell.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> maybe you can start by learning how to spell.


i donno i said no to school and yes to drugs......kiss-ass


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2012)

poplars said:


> I know all about it, and I dont' see it as a solid institution..... I see it as a forced one....


everybody on this site needs to do a huge seed crop and get tens of thpusands of seeds and just start throwing handfuls of them everywere... u and uncle fade should ride up and down pacific coast highway throwing beans out the wind for the seagulls to eat and shit out god knows were and weed will grow there too


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 22, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> when are you planning to move to colorado?
> 
> 
> and what's your plan there? grow indoors? can you grow outdoors there?


you still never answer this question, or are you avoiding it? lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you still never answer this question, or are you avoiding it? lol


im sorry doc.. i must not have seen what u asked... im moving to colorado end of next month or first week of feb. plan is this.... rent a house on 40 acres and blow it up both inside and out esp outdoors...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 22, 2012)

theexpress said:


> im sorry doc.. i must not have seen what u asked... im moving to colorado end of next month or first week of feb. plan is this.... rent a house on 40 acres and blow it up both inside and out esp outdoors...


40 acres is huge!! you need to get you a quad, or a horse to get around the property


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2012)

also i got a close friend of the family in denver who wants to open a disp in denver and have me be his main supplier of meds.... this way more med patiantswill sighn over there red cards to us and i will be legally able to grow insane numbers of plants... shitty part about being legal at that level is the disp has to have every sq. inch of it on camera... and so does my grow rooms.... which is bullshit... cuzz what if im all coked up and drunk on my spread riding a horse around my property bustin a mini draco in the air and throwing up gang signs.... legal or not thats gonna look fucked up on camera lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 22, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i donno i said no to school and yes to drugs......kiss-ass


you claim you want to better yourself. then make excuses why you can't.

you'll never amount to anything.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> 40 acres is huge!! you need to get you a quad, or a horse to get around the property


lol nigga i know 40 acres is huge.... im from a city were we have like a million people in that amount of space... it be nice to be spread out... dude one of the houses im looking at is 120 fucking acres!!!!!!!!!! all fenced in!!!!!!!! lil pole barns and sheds every were!!!!!!!!! and not a neighbor in sight!!!! only pikes peak!!! if they cant see me they cant smell me


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> you claim you want to better yourself. then make excuses why you can't.
> 
> you'll never amount to anything.


nothing but a convict... who can grow some damn good nugget.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 22, 2012)

theexpress said:


> nothing but a convict... who can grow some damn good nugget.....


anyone can grow weed.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> anyone can grow weed.


no they cant..... and u need to tell that shit to your fellow states man cuzz they the reason real deal top shelf cultivars like myself cant get the proper donations for our nugget...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 22, 2012)

theexpress said:


> no they cant..... and u need to tell that shit to your fellow states man cuzz they the reason real deal top shelf cultivars like myself cant get the proper donations for our nugget...



15 year old kids are growing that shit in shoe boxes under their beds.

anyone can grow weed. you need to learn a "skilled trade". something that will make your mom proud.


----------



## poplars (Dec 22, 2012)

anyone can grow weed I agree, but not anyone can grow super dank high grade connoisseur style bud.


----------



## aknight3 (Dec 22, 2012)

poplars said:


> anyone can grow weed I agree, but not anyone can grow super dank high grade connoisseur style bud.


i think anyone can, what it comes down to is, how much of it can you grow AND keep it dank..


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 22, 2012)

poplars said:


> anyone can grow weed I agree, but not anyone can grow super dank high grade connoisseur style bud.


sure they can. it's just pot.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> 15 year old kids are growing that shit in shoe boxes under their beds.
> 
> anyone can grow weed. you need to learn a "skilled trade". something that will make your mom proud.



lol my mom will be plenty pround once her morgage is paid off... and sees me ballin... she knows what i do for a long time now.. she dont condone it..... but this is what i do


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)

poplars said:


> anyone can grow weed I agree, but not anyone can grow super dank high grade connoisseur style bud.


lol u know what.... ive had about all i can take with ur gump ass agreeeing always with uncle dae dae and always on his side... neverr saying shit about his trolling... but trying t tell me shit like not to talk about drugs... lol on my fucking thread.... u know mother fucker it wasnt too long ago that faggit tried to have me banned, and closed down this thread... remeber how we both had to go to rolli to open it again...is this because im no longer a mod and he and u still are? or because u trying to be nice to him cuzz he is going to prison for his own mistake? i mean i feel bad too... but never to the point of nutt grippin.... i mean u see dude trys to get me to react and always antagonize me... lololol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)

chicago in this bitch early has fuck in the mornin what it do!! [youtube]G50Tc8C2Hhk[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)

lol my man said shut out to my chicago niggas... shout out to my hawaiin niggas CATCH DAT WAVE SON!!! [youtube]daYXkvDNj0U[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)

da big hommies qoute of da day... peep game jo..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)

and....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)

hahahahahahaha


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> sure they can. it's just pot.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)

pimp my ride chally!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)

hhahahahahahaha awww shit jo


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)

ahhh growing weed soo easy a caveman could do it..... but only half a percent of the people growing in cali can..... the dispenseries are flooded with garbadge or bud thats not worth what the charging... thanks to da fdds of the world.. :wink


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)

this ones better lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)

damn trubs u a str8 goon jo..... i cant even let u in my tip no more u be on that debo shit...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)

lmmfaooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)

lololol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)

for da doc


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)

hhahahahahahahahhaha omfg...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> da big hommies qoute of da day... peep game jo..


Negative, though i took care of a baby that wasnt mine for two years before finding out. That was my ex.ended up with her in jail.Now my girl now is the real dizzle. that raw.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Negative, though i took care of a baby that wasnt mine for two years before finding out. That was my ex.ended up with her in jail.Now my girl now is the real dizzle. that raw.


well my nigga im glad u found ur special someone now joe... but for me its just one night stands and maybe some hookers in da future if i dont feel like macin bitches... thats fucked up what happend to u... i had something similer happen were i loaned money for an abortian to my ex of 7 years for a shorty that wasnt mine... looking back i shouldnt have loaned that bitch sheeeeeit... she paid me back but still... i even called dude she who got her pregnant and told him u gonna pay for most of this shit or ima stomp u and have this dumb bitch take u to court for child support.. hows that for some g shit.... not soo proud to admit i slapped the shit outta that hoe...... tried to mae it work for some dumbass reason for a few more months.. but i couldnt get over that shit... so i called it quits....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)

i know most of my real nuggs on here recall that period a year ago or a lil longer when i was depressed has hell right... never again.... not over no hoe ever again


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 23, 2012)

i slapped the shit outta my ex too, she deserved it and so did her mom n brothers. funny shit is, she went to jail for domestic violence, not me. Karma is a muthafucka. But the girl im wit now was green when i met her, so i been training her, lol. and loyalty and all that good shit run in her fam.

and yea, i aint never stressin over no female ever again


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)

true story of domestic violence... about like 4 years ago i was comming back from a party. it was actually my then gf's brothers crib who is one of my main boys.. im fucking smashed right soo i passed out in the back with ole girl... next thing i know im geting punched and slapped and bitten to the point i was bleeding and bruised nasty from this btch biting on me... my boy was driving on the highway and shit trying to calm her down {aparently when i was passed out she was all like u cheated on me u cheated on me fuck u and started beatin on me} so we pull up to the fuckin pay toll right... this bitch still hittin me and bitten me all drunk and shit... well finaly after like the 5th time of this bitch biting me i japped off.... i was like ima end this now with one big ass right hand... i was in da back seat sittin so i couldnt get the proper torque to just put this broads lights out but i still got a good deal of power in it... stupid ass bitch started crying and couldnt talk right after that... lol her brother was all mad at me... i felt bad but he wasnt there he didnt kow how she was.. my boy was trying to tell him but he was all drunk too and insisted on hommie not to be scared of me and tell him what really happend... lol he was tellin him da truth da whole time that was crazy on my momma...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)

here is an oz of some tangerine dream i picked up for 3 bills yesterday... i just needed a change and this shit looks bomb has fuck... red and orange colored hairs.... an oz of this looks huge compared to a zip of bubba.... kiefy has fuck with hues of purplein it.. lol unfortenently i have a cheap ass celly so this pic dont do this bud any justice at all... this just looks like some leafy mids here..... lol.. this was grown by some newbie philapeno growers from the western burbs has i understand it... it would have been better if they did a better trim job, and cutt off all the popcorny nuggs as the oz was mostly that..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)

heres my fish mugzy.. he da best fish in da world jack... he a red belly pirrahna... he lets me pet him and shit!!!! my lil dude right there jo


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)

he scared that goldfish to there litterly.. he will chase them for hours stressing them out so bad they just die from what i would imagine a fish heart attack...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 23, 2012)

a zip for 3 bills? kinda pricey if you ask me. you ain't got any homies who give you the hook up?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> a zip for 3 bills? kinda pricey if you ask me. you ain't got any homies who give you the hook up?


lol that was a hookup..... 3 bills for anything not beaster is a good price in da chi.... u just think its pricey cuzz i took a shady ass pic of it... i can assure u its glistening with trichomes.. its just amature grown and not my favorite strain to begin with... in cali at a disp this bud would cost 225-250 for an oz... its indoor to... i just had to cop some indoor.. i dont give a fuck what noone says indoor is waaaay easier on the throat... and way more pronounced flavors and muc much more vibrent colors...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol that was a hookup..... 3 bills for anything not beaster is a good price in da chi.... u just think its pricey cuzz i took a shady ass pic of it... i can assure u its glistening with trichomes.. its just amature grown and not my favorite strain to begin with... in cali at a disp this bud would cost 225-250 for an oz... its indoor to... i just had to cop some indoor.. i dont give a fuck what noone says indoor is waaaay easier on the throat... and way more pronounced flavors and muc much more vibrent colors...


I didn't even look at a pic. where's the pic? I just think it's pricey cause you're a grower and aren't you in the scene? 300 is a decent price for a street deal but 300, when you grow your own? pricey, even if your out.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)

i got a dude up north by wisconsin who grows too... i get lbows for 3k even of his indoor.. its all bomb genetics.. shit most of the genetics come from me.. but he dont smoke and only grows for profit... so... it doesnt come out to full potential again...

or i can just fly back to cali and pick up pounds of mass produced indoor kush for 2500-2800 for a single unit..... way cheaper on a 10 pack.... outdoor kush 1500 a unit for high end greenhouse.... has low has 1200 for a 10 pack now.... :]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I didn't even look at a pic. where's the pic? I just think it's pricey cause you're a grower and aren't you in the scene? 300 is a decent price for a street deal but 300, when you grow your own? pricey, even if your out.


....
what u talkin about jo...... when i grow my own its damn well near free..... and im not out... i still got 3 zips of outdoor bubba... but i been smoking it everday now for 3 months!!!!and i need a change... shit i would have payed 350 for that punce even just cuzz i want something new and i got da money


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ....
> what u talkin about jo...... when i grow my own its damn well near free..... and im not out... i still got 3 zips of outdoor bubba... but i been smoking it everday now for 3 months!!!!and i need a change... shit i would have payed 350 for that punce even just cuzz i want something new and i got da money


what I am saying is 300 is pricey for a guy your status. 300 is a street price. I live in hi and we have the highest prices here and I wouldn't pay more that 250-275 for a zip.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol u know what.... ive had about all i can take with ur gump ass agreeeing always with uncle dae dae and always on his side... neverr saying shit about his trolling... but trying t tell me shit like not to talk about drugs... lol on my fucking thread.... u know mother fucker it wasnt too long ago that faggit tried to have me banned, and closed down this thread... remeber how we both had to go to rolli to open it again...is this because im no longer a mod and he and u still are? or because u trying to be nice to him cuzz he is going to prison for his own mistake? i mean i feel bad too... but never to the point of nutt grippin.... i mean u see dude trys to get me to react and always antagonize me... lololol


poor baby. you getting soft on me?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what I am saying is 300 is pricey for a guy your status. 300 is a street price. I live in hi and we have the highest prices here and I wouldn't pay more that 250-275 for a zip.


you guys dont have the highest prices.... for top shelf shit in chicago can fetch like 500 an oz.... i just wish i knew were these gumps were at... i dont pay for weed to often anymore bro... my guy got me that oz and didnt even charge me for it extra cuzz he was already going to cop..... im happy to have it just cuzz its indoor... and since im familier with the game around here i know this could sell for 400 bills a zip to someone.... variety is the spice of life homme


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> you guys dont have the highest prices.... for top shelf shit in chicago can fetch like 500 an oz.... i just wish i knew were these gumps were at... i dont pay for weed to often anymore bro... my guy got me that oz and didnt even charge me for it extra cuzz he was already going to cop..... im happy to have it just cuzz its indoor... and since im familier with the game around here i know this could sell for 400 bills a zip to someone.... variety is the spice of life homme


we got some of the highest prices out there. 140 a quarter is nor expensive?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> poor baby. you getting soft on me?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> we got some of the highest prices out there. 140 a quarter is nor expensive?



new york is getting raped.... 30 bux a gram 2 grams for 50.... ounces for 600... pounds for over 6500... i see why whyte grows lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 23, 2012)

waahhhh, fdd's pickin' on me.

that ounce looks hella larfy. i wouldn't have paid 200 for it. in fact i would have simply passed it by for something better. i'm not a top dog baller though.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 23, 2012)

I must've missed the picture of the nugg. I even went back a few pages. re-post that nug shot. I wanna see what you getting for 3 bills


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 23, 2012)

never mind, I found it...... yikes!!! that's indoor?


theexpress said:


> here is an oz of some tangerine dream i picked up for 3 bills yesterday... i just needed a change and this shit looks bomb has fuck... red and orange colored hairs.... an oz of this looks huge compared to a zip of bubba.... kiefy has fuck with hues of purplein it.. lol unfortenently i have a cheap ass celly so this pic dont do this bud any justice at all... this just looks like some leafy mids here..... lol.. this was grown by some newbie philapeno growers from the western burbs has i understand it... it would have been better if they did a better trim job, and cutt off all the popcorny nuggs as the oz was mostly that..


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> here is an oz of some tangerine dream i picked up for 3 bills yesterday... i just needed a change and this shit looks bomb has fuck... red and orange colored hairs.... an oz of this looks huge compared to a zip of bubba.... kiefy has fuck with hues of purplein it.. lol unfortenently i have a cheap ass celly so this pic dont do this bud any justice at all... this just looks like some leafy mids here..... lol.. this was grown by some newbie philapeno growers from the western burbs has i understand it... it would have been better if they did a better trim job, and cutt off all the popcorny nuggs as the oz was mostly that..



he took the pic with a potato to try to cover up the fact that it's B grade.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> waahhhh, fdd's pickin' on me.
> 
> that ounce looks hella larfy. i wouldn't have paid 200 for it. in fact i would have simply passed it by for something better. i'm not a top dog baller though.[/QUOTEoff budtrader shit like this could be had for that price 200 in socal for sure.... never at a disp. ever that low... i know its leafy... shit i didnt grow it .... its still a black market here in illinois and its ILEAGLE HERE FOOL has i know u personally know lol... STOP PICKIN ON ME... lol
> 
> i


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> he took the pic with a potato to try to cover up the fact that it's B grade.


it is b grade ur right.. its just hella kiefy and colorful.. and that pic doenst show it at all...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)

lol my lil nigga tim stay in da joint bro... this cats criminal record is soo long it cant even fit on one paige... i remeber we was ocked up in county and i had to save his ass from a swolle ass vicelord... http://www2.illinois.gov/IDOC/OFFENDER/Pages/InmateSearch.aspx


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)

damn it didnt show dude lol... his number R25455


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)

my other nigga r58775... he comming home soon.. free jeremy!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)

my other nigga dino inmate number k79383


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)

k67367 the bitch ass mother fucker who snitched on me... eat a bullit bitch... his jail pic dont look like he having fun in there with his snitch ass


----------



## firelane (Dec 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> my other nigga dino inmate number k79383


Do you know his sister Teresa? She used to be fine as hell


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)

firelane said:


> Do you know his sister Teresa? She used to be fine as hell



what??? hell yeah.... nina too... who da fuck are you


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)

you from cicero jo? teresa is still fine as hell.... and ninas fine ass too... u knew there mom sue to?


----------



## firelane (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh ya, Nina too. I don't know there mom tho. Prob fine too


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)

firelane said:


> Oh ya, Nina too. I don't know there mom tho. Prob fine too


were u know them from? u atwo two boy?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)

small world in a big city jo...... grow on bro... i been getting down in n. il for years now... i recently went to southern california and did my thing prop 215 legal..... im about to move to colorado and do my thing there w/o worry at all.... if u ever smoked some fire ass bud called sourkush... thats my shit.... i breed and grow that..


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> small world in a big city jo...... grow on bro... i been getting down in n. il for years now... i recently went to southern california and did my thing prop 215 legal..... im about to move to colorado and do my thing there w/o worry at all.... if u ever smoked some fire ass bud called sourkush... thats my shit.... i breed and grow that..


nobody cares.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> nobody cares.


everybody cares.. esp you.. thats why u cant get enough of my thread with gump azz


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> everybody cares.. esp you.. thats why u cant get enough of my thread with gump azz


no, nobody cares.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> no, nobody cares.


psssst ay... im better then u... but keep it on da low low.. cuzz nobody cares ayway :]


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> psssst ay... im better then u... but keep it on da low low.. cuzz nobody cares ayway :]


yeah, you're better than me. your spelling proves it.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> yeah, you're better than me. Your spelling proves it.


my dick is also bigger then urs..... Or so ur wife tells me... But eh what does she know.. She after all ended up with u...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> my dick is also bigger then urs..... Or so ur wife tells me... But eh what does she know.. She after all ended up with u...


learn to spell. most third graders know how. you're on the internet all day. use it to your advantage.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> learn to spell. most third graders know how. you're on the internet all day. use it to your advantage.


naw fuck u.... u want me to just buy u black ops 2 with ur broke ass and mail it to u? im serious


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> naw fuck u.... u want me to just buy u black ops 2 with ur broke ass and mail it to u? im serious


no, i want you to learn to spell.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> no, i want you to learn to spell.


well get me hooked on phonix for xmasand ill get ur huff ass black ops 2.... ill just mail u mine and go buy me another one.. i can send it out tommoroweven i got stamps and padded envelopes.. ad even a vacuume sealer if u want something else.. lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> well get me hooked on phonix for xmasand ill get ur huff ass black ops 2.... ill just mail u mine and go buy me another one.. i can send it out tommoroweven i got stamps and padded envelopes.. ad even a vacuume sealer if u want something else.. lol


please, don't send me anything.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> naw fuck u.... u want me to just buy u black ops 2 with ur broke ass and mail it to u? im serious


Dude!, long time no see.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Dude!, long time no see.
> 
> Merry Christmas!


merry x mas to you too my fellow chicagoin


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

fuck man.... i left 5 100 dollar bills in my coat pocket right.. and now smehow 3 of them got pipe resin stains on them lololol... fuck they reek like resin hard... i wonder if i can get it off wit a q tip dipped in alcohal? without stripping da ink?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

apparently it does.... dried em out on a light bulb to... almost good has new.. still smell like resin a lil lol but stain almost gone


----------



## poplars (Dec 24, 2012)

haha rght on good to know lol


hows shit goin foo

my internet was dead for a lil over a day so I've been gone


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

poplars said:


> haha rght on good to know lol
> 
> 
> hows shit goin foo
> ...


yoooooooooooooooo happy holidays my lil concentrate smoker


----------



## poplars (Dec 24, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yoooooooooooooooo happy holidays my lil concentrate smoker



for sure happy holidays.... been stressful without my lady so I've been hittin the hash hard lol... took like 8 dabs last night before I went to sleep haha.....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

poplars said:


> for sure happy holidays.... been stressful without my lady so I've been hittin the hash hard lol... took like 8 dabs last night before I went to sleep haha.....


lol just dont hit the opium tea too hard... i got back to a normal person sleeping scheduel bro... im proud... no more staying up all night waiting to be raided lololol.... now they wake me up if thats the case... lol but seriously doe its good to be on civilized human sleep sced.


----------



## poplars (Dec 24, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol just dont hit the opium tea too hard... i got back to a normal person sleeping scheduel bro... im proud... no more staying up all night waiting to be raided lololol.... now they wake me up if thats the case... lol but seriously doe its good to be on civilized human sleep sced.


yeah for real, honestly I haven't touched any opium in like 4-5 days, haven't touched the tea in a month, I just don't really want to escape reality anymore ya know, I'll get a lil high but I prefer to deal with my issues head on nowadays.


she doesn't have a phone now so I'm just a lil concerned until I hear from her again. I'll live, the weed still gets me to sleep at night so I see no reason to do anything stronger.


good job on the sleep schedule, I remember when I was stayin up super late years ago, that shit sucked.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

poplars said:


> yeah for real, honestly I haven't touched any opium in like 4-5 days, haven't touched the tea in a month, I just don't really want to escape reality anymore ya know, I'll get a lil high but I prefer to deal with my issues head on nowadays.
> 
> 
> she doesn't have a phone now so I'm just a lil concerned until I hear from her again. I'll live, the weed still gets me to sleep at night so I see no reason to do anything stronger.
> ...


right on i havet fucked with da soft in like 3 days now... just smoking tang. dream and bubba kush


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

and yeah feels weird to still be wide awake when everyone else is fast asleep... aint shit to do.. anyone still up at those times is all coked up too.. lol


----------



## poplars (Dec 24, 2012)

true that bro. I'm just finding that there's a lot to life that I really enjoy, weed enhances this enjoyment, most other drugs do not (besides maybe hallucinogens.) so I'm stickin to that kinda mentality pretty much.... hopefully gonna be getting my car worked on soon gonna be talkin to my mechanic buddy this mornin


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

dude hallucinagens will rott ur brain..... ive seen what happends when people done waaaay too muc acid in there lives..... also the dmt....


----------



## poplars (Dec 24, 2012)

theexpress said:


> dude hallucinagens will rott ur brain..... ive seen what happends when people done waaaay too muc acid in there lives..... also the dmt....


oh I agree bro hallucinogens aren't somethign you do often like cannabis, they're something you do for insight at particular points in your life. I would never encourage people to use hallucinogens often, I'd probably say no more than 3-4 times a year.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

doing acid 2ce in my life was enough for me....... its not for me.... 2 bad trips.....


----------



## Cannabinoids (Dec 24, 2012)

theexpress said:


> dude hallucinagens will rott ur brain..... ive seen what happends when people done waaaay too muc acid in there lives..... also the dmt....


Wrong my friend. there are natural hallucinogens that are safe and do noting harmful to your body. Acid will fuck your brain up (its is called acid lol)....however DMT is natural in all plants and animals. Its a natural chemical in our bodies, studies show it naturally flows through are blood and the reason we dream is from dmt. It just as natural cannabis my friend. COMPLETELY different experience but you cant overdose on it and it doesn't melt your brain.

Acid will fuck your brain up...dmt/mushrooms (close oral form of DMT) is 100% safe just as is cannabis. just like cannabis you would need a very large dose to die from (75grams dmt or 1500 lbs of cannabis both impossible feats) a standard dose of dmt is 30mg. for those who dont know there is 1000m in 1 gram. the onset of DMT is 30 seconds to 45 seconds at best....soooo you would have to smoke 2,500 doses of 30mg within 1 minute to die......

Not to mention the famous Ibogain plant that is used as a ''human reset button'' to treat herion and sever drug addiction.....

if you like to read...read the book DMT the Spirit Molecule....read the book dont watch the documentry....90% of the boo is left out of it.

It almost bothers me as much as it does cannabis when there is so much uninformed information about certain useful drugs like cannabis and other tins such as  hallucinogens. ...

Take a look at te site http://www.maps.org/

lsd/mdma/musrooms are being used to treat ptsd and other mental issues....

I perfer and at tis point in my life only consume cannabis, however we cant shit on other plants if we dont know anything about them


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

Cannabinoids said:


> Wrong my friend. there are natural hallucinogens that are safe and do noting harmful to your body. Acid will fuck your brain up (its is called acid lol)....however DMT is natural in all plants and animals. Its a natural chemical in our bodies, studies show it naturally flows through are blood and the reason we dream is from dmt. It just as natural cannabis my friend. COMPLETELY different experience but you cant overdose on it and it doesn't melt your brain.
> 
> Acid will fuck your brain up...dmt/mushrooms (close oral form of DMT) is 100% safe just as is cannabis. just like cannabis you would need a very large dose to die from (75grams dmt or 1500 lbs of cannabis both impossible feats) a standard dose of dmt is 30mg. for those who dont know there is 1000m in 1 gram. the onset of DMT is 30 seconds to 45 seconds at best....soooo you would have to smoke 2,500 doses of 30mg within 1 minute to die......
> 
> ...


ok... dmt is naturally produced in the brain for sure... i know that.. in small ass numbers.. dmt is released in small amount when we sleep thats why we dream... and also before we die or have a near death experiance... i can make dmt.. its not hard to extract it ... i know its not good for you... smoke dmt everyday for a month then talk to me... mdma is not a hallucinagen.. its a stimulent.. closely related to meth... it puts a lil pin sized hole in ur brain everytime u do it ive herd... shrooms... shrooms will have ur mind all bent... i used to grow massive ass amounts of grain loving and the much stronger woodloving fungi..... there not has harmless has u would think.... they will wig u out


----------



## poplars (Dec 24, 2012)

yeah I'm not too big on MDMA either, I think more research needs to be done.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

poplars said:


> yeah I'm not too big on MDMA either, I think more research needs to be done.


ill work on that research... lol ima go get a gram of some molly....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

[youtube]2N9SPvtZ6pE[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

its a love hate relationship for me... i love my city but hate da people in charge.. still there is no other place like da chi on earth.. and im proud like a motha fucker to be from here for better or worse.... i cant wait to bounce again but will be dieing to come back at some point... its in my blood.... [youtube]O8hqGu-leFc[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 24, 2012)

the reason I used to love chicago and who I used to emulate my game after, even down to the tongue wag


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> the reason I used to love chicago and who I used to emulate my game after, even down to the tongue wag


everybody still wanna be like mike.. aint that right koby bryant? im likin my nigg d rose he from da chi even... he should be back off injury before da playoffs... we got some for yall miami!!!!!!!!!!! listen to this track doc... its bluesy as fuck.. str8 laid back ole school mac shit.. [youtube]no_HTNWYgtM[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

in chicago we forever got love for the following people...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

well im going back to california i tell no lies// dont ya know i love ya baby untill da day that i die// going back to chicago but i cant take you// only a dozen or so pounds of kush that i grew// well im going back to chicago baby i cant take yu// lol im still trippin on that bb king shit thats my shit right there


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

[youtube]XVToI6D4P-s[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

[youtube]s0aIjyX7vwI[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

[youtube]e3kK2l4on9w[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 24, 2012)

U must be gone off that soft again. spittin bars n bumpin blues. And how often should you take molly. people out here pop mollies like daily or couple times a week. I'm assuming it's like .04 or something in the capsules.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> U must be gone off that soft again. spittin bars n bumpin blues. And how often should you take molly. people out here pop mollies like daily or couple times a week. I'm assuming it's like .04 or something in the capsules.


naw im not on da soft.... each capsul .1 a gram... i take .2 and im rollin pretty hard.. i cant do that daily shit doe... rarely... less often then coke... i think its worse for ya, just my opinion..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

i am doing a lil holiday drinking.... just some wine doe... sometimes i like wine.. usually around this time of da year


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

respec it... [youtube]WdZPCjwu0kw[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 24, 2012)

Lmao, wine smell like shit. i can't drink that shit.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lmao, wine smell like shit. i can't drink that shit.


well keep fuckin with that wild irish rose then shorty lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

i had 3 glasses so far im feelin that warmth now.... wish i had a lil yac too... some dat young martel


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

[youtube]oHowqKYSXNI[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 24, 2012)

theexpress said:


> well keep fuckin with that wild irish rose then shorty lol


Lol hell nah. Only Grey Goose, or Belevedere. and thats only on occassion.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol hell nah. Only Grey Goose, or Belevedere. and thats only on occassion.


try kettle one ull thank me


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

[youtube]4Ou-6A3MKow[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

"something make u do wrong... make u do right" [youtube]1EOimdQMK8s[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

chitowns own daddy!!!! [youtube]ZVANQheoRUw[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 24, 2012)

you're fucking lagging my comp again when I click on this thread.

give me a heads up when the page flips. post #17131. I got my shit on 30 posts per page. lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you're fucking lagging my comp again when I click on this thread.
> 
> give me a heads up when the page flips. post #17131. I got my shit on 30 posts per page. lol


man shut yo ass up and make urself usefull........ break me out a line and get me some more ice for this cheap ass wine im drinkin on... lol


[youtube]hCDAfa-NI-M[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

lt me lag up da docs shit al lil moe [youtube]HJkjVfOcIxs[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 24, 2012)

wine is for bitches.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 24, 2012)

okay much better, lol. looked at the reply count instead of relying on you to inform me chi. 

and yes, wine is for bitches hahahahaha. and I seen that post cause fdds on my friend list  lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> wine is for bitches.



shhhhhhh.... [youtube]cU6VbeQS5SI[/youtube]

ima misss u while u gone jo.... u know u compleate me baby.. who ima talk shit to now???? FUCK!!!!!!! liq run!!!!!!! brb


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 24, 2012)

grow some balls and go pick up some jack daniel's.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> grow some balls and go pick up some jack daniel's.



i grabbed some martel and a 6 pack of fat tire... jd is for hillbillies


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> okay much better, lol. looked at the reply count instead of relying on you to inform me chi.
> 
> and yes, wine is for bitches hahahahaha. and I seen that post cause fdds on my friend list  lol


lol he is on my friends list too pussy just like u... wine is for connessouirs as diss yac is for pimps


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 24, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol he is on my friends list too pussy just like u...


I mentioned that only BECAUSE I didn't look at the last posts on the previous page. so I knew what he said by looking at the activity on my friends list..... oh boy. I told you I wasn't gonna view this thread till the page flipped and I meant it. If I wanted to look at youtube videos all day, I woulda gone to the music section of the forum. there is a reason I hardly frequent there.. cause of the lag. not all of us live in the burbs. some of us are living right on the edge of the grid. so internet connection sucks. hope you catch on to this post a little bit faster than the last


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I mentioned that only BECAUSE I didn't look at the last posts on the previous page. so I knew what he said by looking at the activity on my friends list..... oh boy. hope you catch on to this post a little bit faster than the last



looool i donno i have been drinkin and all... happy toprical holidays my G [youtube]7BqZPLNoaos[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 24, 2012)

theexpress said:


> looool i donno i have been drinkin and all... happy toprical holidays my G [youtube]7BqZPLNoaos[/youtube]


happy holidays to you to my nigg lol

and don't try to soften me up with IZ vids, lol. even though it worked. hahaha


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> happy holidays to you to my nigg lol
> 
> and don't try to soften me up with IZ vids, lol. even though it worked. hahaha


id give my left nutt for the 70 degrees i no it is in hi. i should have stayed in socal desert a lil onger ... nigga freezen balls jo


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

p.s. i know da way to ur heart chally lololol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

ur has proud to be hawaiin has i am a windy city goon


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

and to keep it real iz soulfull in his own right jo... its crazy such a beatifull sound comes from such a big ass nigga jo


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

he looks like he should be breakin bones for money n shit rip izzy


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

catch that wave my nigga!!! [youtube]AL94UKMTqg-9CCqJLWRP1bntndujFjWOjg[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

back 2 da basics... momma im sorry ima thug... [youtube]Dy49kfpr6ow[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

[youtube]l0aa8BWe72k[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

cheaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!! [youtube]6UzA-SbWth0[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

[youtube]httpQSPD9E-ovMU[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

da fuckkjkkkkkk.... [youtube]QSPD9E-ovMU[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

ther it go i figure it out jo


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

[youtube]2pSXKv10VVA[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

[youtube]IH8lyhR7774[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

[youtube]DDYtIFSAp6k[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

[youtube]M_hZP0LZJiM[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2012)

[youtube]ReT0haWcsbk[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 24, 2012)

what ever happen to the homie howak? you don't keep in touch with him chi?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 24, 2012)

jesus christ, talk about being lonely.

"all i got is my youtube videos."

pretty sad.


----------



## poplars (Dec 24, 2012)

I would like to see more actual conversation going on...just sayin'.


I asked about howak like a month ago, nobody has heard shiiit.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 24, 2012)

poplars said:


> I would like to see more actual conversation going on...just sayin'.
> 
> 
> I asked about howak like a month ago, nobody has heard shiiit.


chitown you lagging my shit again! 


I remember you asking pops. I figured maybe chi and howak facebook each other or something. just to keep in touch


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 24, 2012)

express be lagging everyone's shit. he doesn't care. he's one of those guys that drags his feet crossing the street. slowing down once he gets in front of your car. he's "thug" like that. LOL


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 24, 2012)

Dr you and KK still got the SK?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 24, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Dr you and KK still got the SK?


I got maybe 2 beans left on hand, lol. but santa and his reindeer are in route to deliver presents as we speak. we need to hook up next time we fly up. mid january I think

I like see how you get your garden set-up. also I like see what genetics you stay running and what works well there. I definitely going grow that columbian x chemdog that east hawaii and punabud get. that thing is a monster!


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 24, 2012)

Bet, my country ass will turn on my phone.....staying in Puna all this week looking at propertys, I need something down here too, it's pretty dope...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 24, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Bet, my country ass will turn on my phone.....staying in Puna all this week looking at propertys, I need something down here too, it's pretty dope...


ya I fell in love with da puna area. didn't quite make it to ka'u and to be honest, glad we didn't


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah, the whole world could go to hell and you won't even know as you'd still have all the water and food ya need down in the Punaverse...


----------



## trindawg (Dec 24, 2012)

Am frm da 773 where can i get sum seeds frm


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 24, 2012)

trindawg said:


> Am frm da 773 where can i get sum seeds frm


i'd like to buy a vowel, please.


----------



## aknight3 (Dec 24, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd like to buy a vowel, please.



lol.........


----------



## aknight3 (Dec 24, 2012)

hookd on fonics werked fer me


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)

trindawg said:


> Am frm da 773 where can i get sum seeds frm


meet me in da alley behind lucky 7's on fullerton and tripp..... bring money!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)

damn i drank too much and passed out... im up now doe....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what ever happen to the homie howak? you don't keep in touch with him chi?


no i think he went to da joint bro


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> express be lagging everyone's shit. he doesn't care. he's one of those guys that drags his feet crossing the street. slowing down once he gets in front of your car. he's "thug" like that. LOL


u know whats fun???? spinning off on cars has they go like 20-25 mph!!!! like just put a lil juke move on them like ur a running back n shit..... the goal is for ur jacket or hoody to just barly touch the side of the car has its passing.... its fun... go try it on the p.c.h.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd like to buy a vowel, please.


yeahh uhhh... id like to solve da puzzle my nigga!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)

u need soap... and water.... [youtube]d7B2mtn1sis[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)

[youtube]jzHeR-PTVtY[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)

[youtube]iKKONgfNONU[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)

[youtube]u6VTj7LhCtE[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)

[youtube]cj9_yW8tZxs[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)

[youtube]kw02oX3_uC8[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)

[youtube]0hiUuL5uTKc[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)

[youtube]CikybHxxOB0[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)

[youtube]Cv3sAFe1FCM[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)

[youtube]vimZj8HW0Kg[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)

happy christmas motha fukkaz.... and mery motha fuckin new year


----------



## Krondizzel (Dec 25, 2012)

You too you man.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)

Krondizzel said:


> You too you man.


thanx do one up wit yo boy chi...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)

u got some money right? lmao...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)

[youtube]HfXwmDGJAB8[/youtube]


----------



## Krondizzel (Dec 25, 2012)

theexpress said:


> u got some money right? lmao...


First time should be free.


----------



## Krondizzel (Dec 25, 2012)

How the heck do you post so fast?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)

Krondizzel said:


> First time should be free.


first line is.....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)

Krondizzel said:


> How the heck do you post so fast?


we are legion.... cuzz we are many.....


----------



## Krondizzel (Dec 25, 2012)

I'll be over here smokin' my chronic while you mess with that though.


----------



## Krondizzel (Dec 25, 2012)

theexpress said:


> we are legion.... cuzz we are many.....


I'll race you to 25k.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)

Krondizzel said:


> I'll be over here smokin' my chronic while you mess with that though.


want me to sprinkle some on that chronic for 20 bux?


----------



## Krondizzel (Dec 25, 2012)

Got keef for that.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)

[youtube]ngbf30vASss[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)

Krondizzel said:


> Got keef for that.


i got that keef that numbs ur fucking jaw!!!!


----------



## Krondizzel (Dec 25, 2012)

YOU... i cant keep up with your legion.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)

Krondizzel said:


> YOU... i cant keep up with your legion.


i told that ass we many


----------



## Krondizzel (Dec 25, 2012)

do work... damn. 12k posts? crazy


----------



## Krondizzel (Dec 25, 2012)

So you've been around, how exactly do these silly ass titles and rep bar things work.

looks like im a stoner at 892? what's the second "stoner" below it for? the rep bar? because it looks like mines maxed out and.. still at the same titles? fill me in?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)

Krondizzel said:


> So you've been around, how exactly do these silly ass titles and rep bar things work.
> 
> looks like im a stoner at 892? what's the second "stoner" below it for? the rep bar? because it looks like mines maxed out and.. still at the same titles? fill me in?


this will explaine everything u wanna knw... listen up good... [youtube]RdX79pwyBII[/youtube]


----------



## Krondizzel (Dec 25, 2012)

That's 4 minutes and 37 seconds of my life we're talking about here. I dunno man.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)

Krondizzel said:


> That's 4 minutes and 37 seconds of my life we're talking about here. I dunno man.


well walk around with ur head up ur ass then cuzz thats shit da truth right there!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)

lil hommie u aint bout it bout it [youtube]NEjY6BELn_Q[/youtube]


----------



## Krondizzel (Dec 25, 2012)

theexpress said:


> well walk around with ur head up ur ass then cuzz thats shit da truth right there!


That good huh.. Ok fine, I'll bite.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)

Krondizzel said:


> That good huh.. Ok fine, I'll bite.


[youtube]yctj5h7-Tcg[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)

for unkle fade.... [youtube]XwjXb5h58hg[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)

[youtube]TffqApRdWek[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)

[youtube]fw9kRjLi9ms[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)

"cuzz if u lookin for me u can find me on da block dissobeyin da law// a real g// thorobred from da streets// pants saggin with my gun in my drawz//"


----------



## poplars (Dec 25, 2012)

merry christmas fools. my christmas presents this year consist of an amazing girlfriend, and dank ice wax to dab! good enuff for me


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)

poplars said:


> merry christmas fools. my christmas presents this year consist of an amazing girlfriend, and dank ice wax to dab! good enuff for me


yeah da nly thing i got for xmas was DRUNK......


----------



## poplars (Dec 25, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yeah da nly thing i got for xmas was DRUNK......



lol that sucks bro better set it up for a better one next year, like a stoner party


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)

poplars said:


> lol that sucks bro better set it up for a better one next year, like a stoner party


should i veg an indica big has hell and decorate it?


----------



## poplars (Dec 25, 2012)

theexpress said:


> should i veg an indica big has hell and decorate it?



yep and bring a bunch of true stoners over who will actually appreciate it 

[youtube]FaJytyOISmE[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 25, 2012)

Krondizzel said:


> So you've been around, how exactly do these silly ass titles and rep bar things work.
> 
> looks like im a stoner at 892? what's the second "stoner" below it for? the rep bar? because it looks like mines maxed out and.. still at the same titles? fill me in?


dude, how many times are you gonna ask that question? never mind da rep bars and titles, they full of shit anyway.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 25, 2012)

pops. you shoulda never told chi how to load them videos. this thread is a pain in the ass to follow now.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> pops. you shoulda never told chi how to load them videos. this thread is a pain in the ass to follow now.


he told me a few times but it wasnt till i quoted fdd on something i truely found out how


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 25, 2012)

theexpress said:


> he told me a few times but it wasnt till i quoted fdd on something i truely found out how


if your gonna put the videos up, at least spread em out a bit. a video here, 4 posts there. another video here, than another 8 posts there...... if they are all lined up, it fucks shit up. I need to close everything down and clear my cache everytime you do that.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4EiBFUpFXg


ill just do that from now on that dont fuck with ya right doc?..... it dont look has proper but i got ya....


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 25, 2012)

theexpress said:


> damn i drank too much and passed out... im up now doe....


like father like son.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 25, 2012)

theexpress said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4EiBFUpFXg
> 
> 
> ill just do that from now on that dont fuck with ya right doc?..... it dont look has proper but i got ya....


wow. you do care  
thanks and merry christmas to you


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> like father like son.



hahahahahaha


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)

damn everyone is in such good spirits... awesome... the magic of da holidays...


----------



## poplars (Dec 25, 2012)

lol kinda gotta be other people are having epic christmases I'd feel like an asshole if I rained on their parade. I'm just sittin gettin stoned doing work today but I got hella shit to be happy about so why not


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 25, 2012)

take a few dabs for me pops. and your sweetie will be back soon enough. sometimes the time away makes the relationship stronger. makes you love and miss them that much more and vice-versa. I'm sure she thinking about you all the time. I miss being in love....

have a merry christmas my friend


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)

poplars said:


> lol kinda gotta be other people are having epic christmases I'd feel like an asshole if I rained on their parade. I'm just sittin gettin stoned doing work today but I got hella shit to be happy about so why not



i feel the same way... we didnt celebrate xmas this year,... shit we rarely do... but i understand whats its really about.. da love


----------



## poplars (Dec 25, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> take a few dabs for me pops. and your sweetie will be back soon enough. sometimes the time away makes the relationship stronger. makes you love and miss them that much more and vice-versa. I'm sure she thinking about you all the time. I miss being in love....
> 
> have a merry christmas my friend


will do that right now buddy 


yeah bro definitely feel like it's made it a lot stronger, I'm stoked for the day she comes back that's gonna be an intense day  

you have a merry christmas too bro


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas guys!!!


----------



## poplars (Dec 25, 2012)

just split a bunch of wood, gonna take some dabs finish this coffee and stack it like a boss.........stay high


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)

poplars said:


> just split a bunch of wood, gonna take some dabs finish this coffee and stack it like a boss.........stay high


like a boss http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXL2RQLP-0k


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)

one da baddest bitches from da oc ever http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXFXwenVJg4


----------



## poplars (Dec 26, 2012)

well my christmas was ok I missed my girl too bad to really enjoy it tho. oh well, I'm finally officially getting the ball rolling with my mechanic buddy, we're gonna figure out this whole car, diagnostics and shit, gonna be fun.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2012)

in 3 more days........ dos santos v.s. vealquez......... yeah buddy


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 26, 2012)

theexpress said:


> in 3 more days........ dos santos v.s. vealquez......... yeah buddy


I'm not amped to see that fight, who's on the undercard? convince me to order it


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm not amped to see that fight, who's on the undercard? convince me to order it


yeah nigga cuzz u know whats gonna happen.. cain is kissing da ground again come the 29th... dont order it go out to da bar hommie but if i gotta make u spend da 55 bux then here... da crippler leban fighting... should be a good stand up brawl... against some dude im not too familier with,,, da hommie yushin okami is on deck v,s, belcher.... boetch v.s. phillapou.... i only give a fuck about da main event... atleast stream it fool its free den... melvyn guillard on da undercards 2


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 26, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yeah nigga cuzz u know whats gonna happen.. cain is kissing da ground again come the 29th... dont order it go out to da bar hommie but if i gotta make u spend da 55 bux then here... da crippler leban fighting... should be a good stand up brawl... against some dude im not too familier with,,, da hommie yushin okami is on deck v,s, belcher.... boetch v.s. phillapou.... i only give a fuck about da main event... atleast stream it fool its free den... melvyn guillard on da undercards 2


cripplers on it? then I'm ordering it. he's a local boy now, one of us  one of my favorite fighters too. 

the assasins on it too? fuck ya I'm ordering it now.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 26, 2012)

and if my e-netz can't keep up with the videos you post on this thread, how the fuck you think I'm gonna stream it?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 26, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> and if my e-netz can't keep up with the videos you post on this thread, how the fuck you think I'm gonna stream it?


I was just about to say you can stream it for free that's how I watch all the pay per view fights


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 26, 2012)

ho whtye. it's been awhile. good to see you around


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 26, 2012)

I had to deal with some sad news during this holiday season so been basically helping the family. But birthdays funerals and Christmas is over just time to bring in the new year.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2012)

i want both u 2 niggas to know i took care yall niggas... it took a min... lets just say da conductor was drunk... and all geeked up on dat perico jo


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I had to deal with some sad news during this holiday season so been basically helping the family. But birthdays funerals and Christmas is over just time to bring in the new year.


damn im sorry to hear...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> cripplers on it? then I'm ordering it. he's a local boy now, one of us  one of my favorite fighters too.
> 
> the assasins on it too? fuck ya I'm ordering it now.


i always thought leban was from by u but thought he claimed washington or oragen or some shit.. and i had super high asperations for da young assassin... he let me down but still putts on on hell of a show!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 26, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i want both u 2 niggas to know i took care yall niggas... it took a min... lets just say da conductor was drunk... and all geeked up on dat perico jo


thank you kindly


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 26, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i always thought leban was from by u but thought he claimed washington or oragen or some shit.. and i had super high asperations for da young assassin... he let me down but still putts on on hell of a show!!!!


he's from oregon, but transplanted to hawaii

ya melvin let me down too man. but I still ride with em. he one of the most explosive muthafuckers out there


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> he's from oregon, but transplanted to hawaii
> 
> ya melvin let me down too man. but I still ride with em. he one of the most explosive muthafuckers out there


fast ass hands and knock out power in a division full of lil guys.... sick ass take down d also...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 26, 2012)

you do realize i have black ops 2, don't you? 

i have NO desire to play it though. 

now go spend 10 dollars.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 26, 2012)

Who's down for some black ops 2 zombies lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 26, 2012)

soooo overrated.

i'd rather kill real people.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Who's down for some black ops 2 zombies lol.


u got x box jo-jo?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> soooo overrated.
> 
> i'd rather kill real people.


you wanna get jumped into my gang so when you go away you will have some back up and street cred? i even got a good hood name for you .... uncle-do-wrong!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> you do realize i have black ops 2, don't you?
> 
> i have NO desire to play it though.
> 
> now go spend 10 dollars.


no i didnt know that..... and no im not buying that game... i know thats all you play mother fucker... and im not giving ur ass the satisfaction of beating me in anything period!!!! wanna play some zombies... im high has hell


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> soooo overrated.
> 
> i'd rather kill real people.


wanna learn how to make a shank with a styrofoam cup some matches and cold toiletee water right quick?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 26, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> soooo overrated.
> 
> i'd rather kill real people.


The multiplayer?



theexpress said:


> u got x box jo-jo?


Yeah man been rocking that zombies and multiplayer on the black op


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> The multiplayer?
> 
> 
> Yeah man been rocking that zombies and multiplayer on the black op



i gotta call my internet peoples and find out what my wifi password is so my xbox can pick it up... i been staggulatng on it cuzz i hate waiting on hold... ima call them up now... then i gotta setup my account i already got da card brb.. whats ur info online?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 26, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> The multiplayer?
> 
> 
> Yeah man been rocking that zombies and multiplayer on the black op


i play *homefront*, multiplayer. 

zombies is for kids who don't have the skills to take on real players.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i play *homefront*, multiplayer.
> 
> zombies is for kids who don't have the skills to take on real players.


theres multi player in black ops 2


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 26, 2012)

theexpress said:


> theres multi player in black ops 2


really? 

it's lame. bunch of 14 year olds talking shit. 

you do realize i have black ops 1 as well, don't you? i'm more than familiar with the game. it's weak. man up and play with some real players, go buy homefront.


----------



## poplars (Dec 26, 2012)

just go buy homefront so we don't gotta hear about this bs anymore!!! lol



does this mean there are more sk beans out in the circulation??? good shit if so


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2012)

no... and yes... lil buddy....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7o9lGoCVfo


----------



## poplars (Dec 26, 2012)

my gf said she's gonna be coming back in a few days instead of a week because she's running low on herb !!!! fuckin epic I'm so happy


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3BJGHPdh8E


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 26, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i gotta call my internet peoples and find out what my wifi password is so my xbox can pick it up... i been staggulatng on it cuzz i hate waiting on hold... ima call them up now... then i gotta setup my account i already got da card brb.. whats ur info online?


Ny ooog. I'll see what up with this home front too!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 26, 2012)

just played some happy wars with one of our resident forum members. she kicked some ass on me. it felt weird beating up on a girl, but once she whooped me a few times i had no problem swinging back.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Ny ooog. I'll see what up with this home front too!


,my boy is gonna set my shit up tommorow... i cant get a fucking signal from my router it seems.. im too high for this shit now.. ima just play some undisputed 3 against the computer on hard....


----------



## spoolinsupra (Dec 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJ36mpKvm04


----------



## spoolinsupra (Dec 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Szr8mPHKAdA

Another classic


----------



## spoolinsupra (Dec 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkCqkVlaw5A


----------



## spoolinsupra (Dec 26, 2012)

I know theexpress can appreciate good music when he sees it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 26, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ,my boy is gonna set my shit up tommorow... i cant get a fucking signal from my router it seems.. im too high for this shit now.. ima just play some undisputed 3 against the computer on hard....



derp


----------



## spoolinsupra (Dec 26, 2012)

This songs titled Green Magic lol these boys are all about their herb.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENzOKFMs7ho


This ones smooth too
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pud8DQ6Bsv8


----------



## spoolinsupra (Dec 26, 2012)

My nigga Hardo just got out..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPZRcgyW5ls


----------



## spoolinsupra (Dec 26, 2012)

RIP Teff

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJmWr7-u3dQ


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 26, 2012)

welcome to rollitup.


----------



## spoolinsupra (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey thanks nice face, lol Ive seen more youtube posts in this thread than anything Im just sharing some music..


----------



## poplars (Dec 26, 2012)

oh god now we know we put off the wrong impression when someone comes into the sour kush thread like huh this is a music video thread....lmfao gtfo


----------



## spoolinsupra (Dec 26, 2012)

Its the same taste the owner of the thread has...I dont see any problem with it, in fact im sure hell enjoy it..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> derp




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4cOqoevV4o


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2012)

spoolinsupra said:


> Its the same taste the owner of the thread has...I dont see any problem with it, in fact im sure hell enjoy it..


buy something or leave... lol j/k...


----------



## spoolinsupra (Dec 26, 2012)

theexpress said:


> buy something or leave... lol j/k...


lol thats usually how it goes


----------



## spoolinsupra (Dec 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hxf_rMi_Hxs


----------



## spoolinsupra (Dec 26, 2012)

as i miss bowl dumping keef onto deep carpet instead... smh


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2012)

one mans eyes say im going to fuck you up pussy!!!! the others eyes say i know.....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2012)

and then in the back behind them joe rogans eye say... damn im fuckin high bro... i hope dana dont notice


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2012)

dana white eyes are like..... "damn ima get paid big time for this on pay per views and jds and cain only getting paid dog shit"


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 26, 2012)

theexpress said:


> one mans eyes say im going to fuck you up pussy!!!! the others eyes say i know.....


they both lookin' hella tap if you ask me. should be a good one. I want dos santos to win just so he can face horsemeat.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 26, 2012)

theexpress said:


> and then in the back behind them joe rogans eye say... damn im fuckin high bro... i hope dana dont notice


Haha he does looked blazed as hell


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2012)

go to bed!!!

all of you.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> they both lookin' hella tap if you ask me. should be a good one. I want dos santos to win just so he can face horsemeat.


horsemeat will get dropped in the first.... 95% of horse meats losses via k.o. alotta dudes done pushed dat niggas button joe... he gonna be looking for that thai clinch and ubeknee... and that were he will eat a nasty uppercutt


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Haha he does looked blazed as hell


joe rogan does all kinds of drugs... he smokes weed dailey and fuckes with dmt


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> go to bed!!!
> 
> all of you.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4nyv_a1w48


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyfTR3QwOOg


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxaWPWLHvMk


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ydfSfFg5U0


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 27, 2012)

Lol, it was better for me when u posted the vid. so i can know what it is without clicking it.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmmtW6WDD5M


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, it was better for me when u posted the vid. so i can know what it is without clicking it.



hahahahahahahaha i aint gonna put no bullshit on da block jo.....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2012)

i know what u want trubz..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBmbzB6ljw0


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2012)

got dat sound... foe yo ass T. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHnA94-hTC8


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 27, 2012)

this what im bumpin right now 
[video=youtube;9NcI6XAVnnw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NcI6XAVnnw[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 27, 2012)

theexpress said:


> got dat sound... foe yo ass T. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHnA94-hTC8


Lmfao! hell nah


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> this what im bumpin right now
> [video=youtube;9NcI6XAVnnw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NcI6XAVnnw[/video]


da doc is gonna be salty at you lmmfao.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sz57UECHpHE


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_om53KpUe6Y


----------



## spoolinsupra (Dec 27, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bg9B2aG_hFI


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gWlqb6mnH8


----------



## spoolinsupra (Dec 27, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZ6Vxnwn_60


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2012)

who could forget this classic.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3n6nbLlFoaE


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2012)

ay pass me a bur mehng.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIW2H-wgC54


----------



## spoolinsupra (Dec 27, 2012)

I like the one blunt to my lips


----------



## spoolinsupra (Dec 27, 2012)

WOAH hahahahahah!!!!


----------



## spoolinsupra (Dec 27, 2012)

I posted that I liked blunt to my lips at the same time you posted the video...weirddddd


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2012)

spoolinsupra said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZ6Vxnwn_60


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_gzq6MggIc


----------



## spoolinsupra (Dec 27, 2012)

Everybody loves the weed loving Curren$y..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwomt_SVc78


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAAyNyywhHc


----------



## spoolinsupra (Dec 27, 2012)

theexpress said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_gzq6MggIc


lol .


----------



## spoolinsupra (Dec 27, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8Fj7iTHw8c

Roastedddddd


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvOpEDDW51o


----------



## spoolinsupra (Dec 27, 2012)

Race Cars and Weed Jars [email protected]


----------



## spoolinsupra (Dec 27, 2012)

Curren$y and Danny Danko at Cannabis Cup...

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/app-2o_eKpg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbHLj7xt5Rw


----------



## spoolinsupra (Dec 27, 2012)

spoolinsupra said:


> Curren$y and Danny Danko at Cannabis Cup...
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/app-2o_eKpg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


welp that didnt work...smh


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SJFaUqwuQY


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 27, 2012)

theexpress said:


> horsemeat will get dropped in the first.... 95% of horse meats losses via k.o. alotta dudes done pushed dat niggas button joe... he gonna be looking for that thai clinch and ubeknee... and that were he will eat a nasty uppercutt


that's when he was in light heavy. no way dos santos is dropping 'reem. dos santos is getting knocked out sometime in the first round. to bad though, he's a great guy.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> that's when he was in light heavy. no way dos santos is dropping 'reem. dos santos is getting knocked out sometime in the first round. to bad though, he's a great guy.


bet a rack on it?.... steroids cant fix a weak chin... not even if u shoot em up right into ur chin.. dos santos is taylor made to destroy overeem.... styleisticly its not looking good for da reem.... esp with dos santos hitting so hard and fast... and with them light ass gloves the ufc uses.... first round knock out... dos santos!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 27, 2012)

@spoolinsupra.... I actually like the music you bumpin'.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2012)

for da doc http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyCwubQdRrg


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 27, 2012)

theexpress said:


> bet a rack on it?....


maybe. dos santos needs to get by cain first. cain fuckin' disappointed me the last time he and dos santos met. I still mad at that muthafucka, lol. but if he gets past cain, I'll bet a rack on horsemeat


----------



## spoolinsupra (Dec 27, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> @spoolinsupra.... I actually like the music you bumpin'.


Glad to hear..who you liking? B. White is sooo ill to me. Coming up right now with the dude who produces for wiz khalifa and mac miller, Big Jerm. Look out for B and the rest of the 58s theyre about to explode..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 27, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> that's when he was in light heavy. no way dos santos is dropping 'reem. dos santos is getting knocked out sometime in the first round. to bad though, he's a great guy.


Wow, just... Wow..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 27, 2012)

theexpress said:


> for da doc http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyCwubQdRrg


damn. looks like his nose took a left hook, lol. it looks twisted. hahaha 


I can't say anything bad about dos santos, I like da guy.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 27, 2012)

spoolinsupra said:


> Glad to hear..who you liking? B. White is sooo ill to me. Coming up right now with the dude who produces for wiz khalifa and mac miller, Big Jerm. Look out for B and the rest of the 58s theyre about to explode..


all of em. but ya, I was digging the B. White


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2012)

yeah right fool..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtnlZQKr8To


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> damn. looks like his nose took a left hook, lol. it looks twisted. hahaha
> 
> 
> I can't say anything bad about dos santos, I like da guy.


and he will take more hooks..... and it wont phase him... dude has a super solid chin.... ive never seen him loose one sec of a fight let alone a round jo


----------



## spoolinsupra (Dec 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;MPSSxU21Ds8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPSSxU21Ds8&amp;list=UU_G-yRUm30UP6v6G4NMdd2w&amp;index=1[/video]


----------



## spoolinsupra (Dec 27, 2012)

sickest flow in that song ^ at 1:49 on...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2XLWw4gE2g get it!!!


----------



## spoolinsupra (Dec 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;p3bHrZRidd4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3bHrZRidd4&amp;list=UU_G-yRUm30UP6v6G4NMdd2w[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 27, 2012)

theexpress said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2XLWw4gE2g get it!!!


the video was locked for me. couldn't view it


----------



## poplars (Dec 27, 2012)

oh great now the other guy figures out how to embed.....................


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 27, 2012)

poplars said:


> oh great now the other guy figures out how to embed.....................


 ahahahahahaaa! your turn pops! go get em tiger! hahaha 

morning buddy


----------



## poplars (Dec 27, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ahahahahahaaa! your turn pops! go get em tiger! hahaha
> 
> morning buddy


lol.........morning bro


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2012)

*moved to the MUSIC section*


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> *moved to the MUSIC section*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVnJgvGc4zk

watch mma ...its for men!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2012)

got da x box live up n runnin.. holla at your boy... thugnasty85


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2012)

"thugnasty"


LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> "thugnasty"
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOL


feel me jo???? i knew u would like that


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKP-eiz9vQ8


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 27, 2012)

theexpress said:


> got da x box live up n runnin.. holla at your boy... thugnasty85


Lol I'll hit u with a friend request when my son is for playing. You got the b ops 2? 

I forgot I got the app I'll send 1 now


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2012)

hell yeah i got black ops 2... and i got ufc 3..... and skyrim... lol i have to download it... came with da fucking package...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2012)

ay im still having issues getting my xbox live shit going... my boy is going to have to hook it up....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 27, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ay im still having issues getting my xbox live shit going... my boy is going to have to hook it up....


? 
Do you have Internet connection? Shouldn't be a problem if you got a email and connection


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2012)

derp


----------



## spoolinsupra (Dec 27, 2012)

nawww just got back from snowboarding and noones on postin sick hip hop vids...all buzzed up fromt he foggy goggle trynna listen!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 28, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> ?
> Do you have Internet connection? Shouldn't be a problem if you got a email and connection


its acting weird... i thought it was all good to go... now it seems its back were it started.... its fucking pissing me off.... i only bought black ops 2 to play fucking zombies


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 28, 2012)

it's 3am, go to bed!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 28, 2012)

theexpress said:


> its acting weird... i thought it was all good to go... now it seems its back were it started.... its fucking pissing me off.... i only bought black ops 2 to play fucking zombies


Roll a couple blunts and call 1-800-4myxbox and get that shit straightened out


----------



## spoolinsupra (Dec 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;dLUMvhxlJCQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLUMvhxlJCQ[/video]


----------



## spoolinsupra (Dec 28, 2012)

Fast forward to 1:52 ^


----------



## spoolinsupra (Dec 28, 2012)

sooo whats up guys


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 28, 2012)

not a gotdamn thing. it's friday night so chi-town is somewhere sniffin a 1/8th off some sweaty sluts titties.


----------



## spoolinsupra (Dec 28, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> sniffin a 1/8th off some sweaty sluts titties.


Ew haha..I just got off deliverin pizza pies drinkin a sam adams and smokin some kill...relaxing after stressfull driving for 4 hours. Maybe some counterstrike source is calling me?? hmm until then


----------



## theexpress (Dec 28, 2012)

http://forum.fightnext.com/showthread.php?718-UFC-155-Dos-Santos-vs-Velasquez-II-Weigh-Ins


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 28, 2012)

Im not even interested in this fight cuz i know the outcome. im gonna watch it though. but i got all dollars on jds.


----------



## spoolinsupra (Dec 29, 2012)

Classic Purp Song

[video=youtube;CEYOQBqpvYo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEYOQBqpvYo[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 29, 2012)

All i know is tonight Guillard, M. Johnson and phillipou better put on tonight.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 29, 2012)

they gonna get it in tonight jo...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 29, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> All i know is tonight Guillard, M. Johnson and phillipou better put on tonight.


guillard is a beast but his pun ass always get caught in submissions... i like phillapou boxing.... he aight for a greek


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 29, 2012)

Yea guillard is hit or miss man, but his style is crazy. and philipou has some heavy fuckin hands.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 29, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Yea guillard is hit or miss man, but his style is crazy. and philipou has some heavy fuckin hands.


philipou got a purdy ass uppercutt to... [youtube]cYQ1cVLwns4[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 29, 2012)

tonight is all about kicking back and watching a bad ass ufc event.... gonna grab a 12 pack of 312's or bluemoons... a couple steaks..... a lil pre 98 bubba kush and a lil tangerinedream..... and watch the figh with my boys...... no yayo tonight...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 29, 2012)

for da record im giving up pussy tonight to watch tis fight... this broad been sweating me for weeks.. on facebook on my fone... ill fuck her latter... cant let down my folks...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;R1cqt0mfMbQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1cqt0mfMbQ[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 29, 2012)

real shit, my girl want me to go to a party with her. Lol, i don't really wanna go but we need the money. but if i do it right i can hit the party. Hit the nipsey hussle show and then get home in time to see the main.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 29, 2012)

[youtube]3cAdMEh3hH8[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 29, 2012)

shops closed tonight... [youtube]NbCrfSyRn00[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 29, 2012)

melvin got no chin or submission defense yo, i hope he win this shit. otherwiseim stuck at home watching the rest of this boring shit. girl aint wanna go out.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 29, 2012)

bad night for all my boys. Cain dominated JDS. glad im not a bettin'man


----------



## theexpress (Dec 29, 2012)

that wasnt jds


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 30, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Wow, just... Wow..


what was that again? lmao


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 30, 2012)

theexpress said:


> that wasnt jds


told you nigga. shoulda listen to me boss


----------



## theexpress (Dec 30, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> told you nigga. shoulda listen to me boss


lol shut up nigga u had jds too...something wasnt right with him doe all bullshit to the side... its almost like he got paid to lose...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 30, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol shut up nigga u had jds too...something wasnt right with him doe all bullshit to the side... its almost like he got paid to lose...


lol. I never had jds. go back and check my posts. jds should fight werdum now


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 30, 2012)

the real JDS will eat Febreeze. Lol idk wtf that was last night though. cain had JDS looking all lost n shit. I missed the last round. i ain't pay so i was like fucc this shit here.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 30, 2012)

Mary7Grace said:


> thank you for your posts


wtf?? you trying to raise your post count to achieve PM's or something


----------



## poplars (Dec 30, 2012)

honestly this is probably the funniest thing I"ve seen in a long time...

[youtube]xcxLifZc53M[/youtube]


----------



## spoolinsupra (Dec 30, 2012)

yoooooo sup guys


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 30, 2012)

spoolinsupra said:


> yoooooo sup guys


sup dude.. where da videos at? lol


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 30, 2012)

Whats up guys. Gotta question for any of you organic growers. I'm thinking of making the switch and just wondering what's good.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 30, 2012)

I think i am the only indoor organic grower in here. and everything is good about it.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 30, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I think i am the only indoor organic grower in here. and everything is good about it.


Mind sharing with me how you do it man? I got a bunch of new beans for the holidays and I"m really wanting to go organic.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 30, 2012)

Good soil, Amendments and Tea's. But there are a million ways to skin a cat as many people have different types of organic supplements. theres plenty of research you can do here on riu. If you need a recipe after researching ican helpmyou.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 30, 2012)

I've been in the organic section and been looking at some products. Been looking at the Epsoma line.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 31, 2012)

I'd roll with espoma for your base stuff. some good soil to start, some molasses and thats the basics.


----------



## poplars (Dec 31, 2012)

roots organics , but I"m outdoors so dunno. but I don't see why it wouldn't work indoors soil.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 31, 2012)

[youtube]cq-SQcvRFBM[/youtube]


----------



## poplars (Dec 31, 2012)

lol dude kinda looks like u chitown


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 31, 2012)

Pops i swear on my life. i was like chi dropped a damn album, lol.


----------



## spoolinsupra (Dec 31, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> sup dude.. where da videos at? lol


lolol im runnin low, I gotta keep lookin.


----------



## spoolinsupra (Dec 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;z3Q9dCIHMt4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3Q9dCIHMt4[/video]


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 31, 2012)

*moved to toke-n-talk*


----------



## spoolinsupra (Dec 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;74pqA4hDE1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74pqA4hDE1g[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 31, 2012)

wasn't gangsta enough ...
[video=youtube;2qj0Pbo_H7U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qj0Pbo_H7U[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 31, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> *moved to toke-n-talk*


shut chu vic ass up nullllllkkah


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 31, 2012)

theexpress said:


> shut chu vic ass up nullllllkkah


you gonna get coked out tonight, or what?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 31, 2012)

tru story niggas.. the dts came to my house today askin me about some grocery store getting robbed... hahaha i had to treat them vics since i know i didnt do it...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 31, 2012)

Yea u better hope thats what they were coming for. What u doin new years?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 31, 2012)

theexpress said:


> [youtube]cq-SQcvRFBM[/youtube]


its my life on that track,.

dude livin my life....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 31, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Yea u better hope thats what they were coming for. What u doin new years?


them niggas came on a hunch? with a picture that very lil looked like me... it was str8 made up bullshit.... i tought they were here for something else i was shook jo for a sec


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 31, 2012)

theexpress said:


> them niggas came on a hunch? with a picture that very lil looked like me... it was str8 made up bullshit.... i tought they were here for something else i was shook jo for a sec


maybe you should post some more money, weed and gun pics.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 31, 2012)

donno what im doing tonight.... its hot has hell over here.. im not really trying to go to my hommies club tonight regaurdless of how crazy he say its gonna be... i might just lame it at the tip drinkin and smokin and see if i can get a drunk bitch to slide on me latter.. cant call it yet jo


----------



## theexpress (Dec 31, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> maybe you should post some more money, weed and gun pics.


lol..... only the feds come for that... lol anyway im going to be super low key from now on.. shops closed indeffinently... and im dippin out this police state soon


----------



## theexpress (Dec 31, 2012)

babinigadick said:


> stupid ass....go suck a baby niga dick


who da fuck u talkin to... shut yo 5 dolla ass up for i make change bitch...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 31, 2012)

lookin for dat slammin sammy sosa tonight boy... ets get this quorter ball [youtube]pLeTLe811Wg[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 31, 2012)

[youtube]W7YTW9jQb8E[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 31, 2012)

Lol, i knew you was fuckin wit chief keef.


----------



## spoolinsupra (Jan 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;134blgxUKUg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=134blgxUKUg[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2013)

wild ass night... got into it with security at a club whie i was working security at da club..., man half naked bitches with huge ass sparklers... bitches breathing fire... open bar... crystal all night... kush on deck....... tall hoes dancin... cheaaa


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2013)

i lost my phone amungst all the crazieness


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2013)

happy new years to all my fellow cultivars out there in internet land btw......


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Jan 1, 2013)

theexpress said:


> happy new years to all my fellow cultivars out there in internet land btw......


happy new year to you too bruv.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2013)

ima drop a stack on myself tommorow.... mostly new clothes and shit... lol and a new phone.. i deserve it.. i been grindin hard... lol da law gonna be like i know that nigga robbed that store look at that pelle pelle fit he got on with them new jordans..


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy New Year Chi!! Make 2013 a good one! Barca was rocking last night !  

i got the best Xmas pressie and last night I got a pretty decent NY EVE pressie too!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Happy New Year Chi!! Make 2013 a good one! Barca was rocking last night !
> 
> i got the best Xmas pressie and last night I got a pretty decent NY EVE pressie too!


when you gonna stop playin with me and give me some that good pussy i know u got? happy new years mamaz.... heres to never stickin my dick in da same hole twice... amooooor


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 1, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ima drop a stack on myself tommorow.... mostly new clothes and shit... lol and a new phone.. i deserve it.. i been grindin hard... lol da law gonna be like i know that nigga robbed that store look at that pelle pelle fit he got on with them new jordans..


Pelle Pelle, nooo.. but i omly rocc Levi's n tee's like crooks n castle, dgk, staple, 10deep. i aint even seen pelle in years.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Pelle Pelle, nooo.. but i omly rocc Levi's n tee's like crooks n castle, dgk, staple, 10deep. i aint even seen pelle in years.


get yo big i model for abercrombie and fitch on weekends face ass on.... lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2013)

i fux with echo too... still.....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 1, 2013)

Lol, fuck A&F. lol you can get ecco for the low at salvation army . other than that i only wear white/black tee's. i'm simple


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2013)

[youtube]RhTf5l-aKuM[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2013)

[youtube]nvFDjDLxwGg[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2013)

ay trub.. what u know abut this jo? if u aint up on ths u aint from da dirty dirty.. [youtube]36kKf-BQfyQ[/youtube]


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 1, 2013)

theexpress said:


> when you gonna stop playin with me and give me some that good pussy i know u got? happy new years mamaz.... heres to never stickin my dick in da same hole twice... amooooor


Hey! I ain't playin wid u! Coz u know u ain't never gonna get it. Thing is, I am already taken. That was my Xmas pressie, a new man, last night I found over $1,000 in my account for electricity rebate!!! ( I hadn't written the numbers in 2 yrs and im planning on moving house!)


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2013)

[youtube]ZL5syiJTlOE[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hey! I ain't playin wid u! Coz u know u ain't never gonna get it. Thing is, I am already taken. That was my Xmas pressie, a new man, last night I found over $1,000 in my account for electricity rebate!!! ( I hadn't written the numbers in 2 yrs and im planning on moving house!)



damnz..... [youtube]4wTp7H5Sd58[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2013)

[youtube]dY5-SVzAFSw[/youtube]


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 1, 2013)

Boooo!! This is how we do! Check the shaking of those moobs at the end! Friend of a friend from London. 

[video=youtube;_x2JiELXthQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_x2JiELXthQ&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player [/video]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Boooo!! This is how we do! Check the shaking of those moobs at the end! Friend of a friend from London.
> 
> [video=youtube;_x2JiELXthQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_x2JiELXthQ&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player [/video]



hahaahahahahaha thats how it goes down "across da pond huh"


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2013)

[youtube]0XVGSJBNyZM[/youtube] midwest yalll


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2013)

[youtube]GRhVmeOrK4c[/youtube]


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 1, 2013)

theexpress said:


> hahaahahahahaha thats how it goes down "across da pond huh"



The lyrics and rappin yes but not all do that moob dance ( moob = man with boobs) 
could u understand the accent ?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> The lyrics and rappin yes but not all do that moob dance ( moob = man with boobs)
> could u understand the accent ?


no i cant....... da bulls... can u understand my accent?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2013)

im getting bord here in da chi man..... been here my whole life. def. long enough to know one way or another im only gonna get in trouble here... too many shady ass people and too much police activity... im going to go to colorado this month and scope it out for a few days and get a good vibe on things and also look at about 4 houses ive narrowed my search down to


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2013)

does anybody wanna play some zombies on xbox live ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 1, 2013)

theexpress said:


> does anybody wanna play some zombies on xbox live ?


homefront fool. go spend a dime on it.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> homefront fool. go spend a dime on it.


but im hung over today....... maybe man... maybe.....


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 1, 2013)

theexpress said:


> no i cant....... da bulls... can u understand my accent?


Sometimes I have trouble understanding ur writing. I could decipher Patois easier!!


----------



## poplars (Jan 1, 2013)

so my girls gonna be trying to get a ride down here today, hope she does, anyone who wants to send out some good luck vibes for her I will appreciate haha. I've been kinda keeping myself busy so that's why I haven't been posting much, haven't really felt like it. I'll be getting back into it again though once she's back and I get back into the normal cycle again


toke toke toke


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2013)

heres to young love..... and niggas gettin they dicks wet.... cheers


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 1, 2013)

theexpress said:


> heres to young love..... and niggas gettin they dicks wet.... cheers


you aren't black. must be why you don't get any.

LOL


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> you aren't black. must be why you don't get any.
> 
> LOL


or in your case heres to prison sex, and niggas gettin butt raped.... lol..... dont get any what? of ur lame ass dry humor... sho u right jo


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2013)

i been waiting for an opprotonity to handle ur ass with words no matter how poorly spelled they may be.... im lil depressed and need to bring someone else down to make myself feel better... u down to do a good deed homo?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 1, 2013)

any raping done in prison will be done by me. gonna grab me up a little puppy when i get there. right after i bite the nose off the biggest dude around.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 1, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> any raping done in prison will be done by me. gonna grab me up a little puppy when i get there. right after i bite the nose off the biggest dude around.










lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> any raping done in prison will be done by me. gonna grab me up a little puppy when i get there. right after i bite the nose off the biggest dude around.


damn bro... i dont even know wtf to say on that..... i already have a celly.. go bunk with da doc


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 1, 2013)

theexpress said:


> damn bro... i dont even know wtf to say on that..... i already have a celly.. go bunk with da doc


hey boss, someone needs your 10th degree expertise in the outdoor section

https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/605916-chicago-outdoors.html#post8463042


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2013)

FADE IS ABOUT TO TASTE A BLACK, WHITE, AND PUERTO RICAN RAINBOW G...


----------



## poplars (Jan 1, 2013)

so she's gonna be back by tomorrow afternoon probaby around 3PM  I'm so fuckin stoked.

she's bringing back all kinds of badass stuff, new bong, some shrooms, massage oil, all kinds of fun stuff  i'm so stoked


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2013)

lolol massage oil... get it in lil hommie


----------



## poplars (Jan 1, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lolol massage oil... get it in lil hommie


shit yeah dude I love givin her back rubs and she's down to reciprocate haha... its all badass man tis the life I've always wanted I'd say.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2013)

poplars said:


> shit yeah dude I love givin her back rubs and she's down to reciprocate haha... its all badass man tis the life I've always wanted I'd say.


much love.. im trying to find the life i always wanted too... still getting there i hope


----------



## poplars (Jan 1, 2013)

theexpress said:


> much love.. im trying to find the life i always wanted too... still getting there i hope


keep tryin bro be positive all ya can do 


*rips sk bubba outta bowl*

much love


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2013)

poplars said:


> keep tryin bro be positive all ya can do
> 
> 
> *rips sk bubba outta bowl*
> ...


its about all i can do is try.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;zxtn6-XQupM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxtn6-XQupM[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2013)

the course implies to my life more then a lil bit.... [youtube]cEfD8h2HOYE[/youtube]


----------



## poplars (Jan 1, 2013)

night peeps


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 1, 2013)

poplars said:


> night peeps


G'night pops


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2013)

night g ball ima be up doing some deep thinking.. just me... youtube... and this here weed pipe


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2013)

fuck my mind is a scarey ass place...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2013)

[youtube]SrUfliBHnZM[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2013)

for da luv of da nation.... [youtube]fuLIa7vVEXE[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 2, 2013)

did a few posts just get erased? or were we chatting on a different thread 




nevermind, it was a different thread we were chatting on, lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> did a few posts just get erased? or were we chatting on a different thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see that oregano got ur ass nigga u dont even know were u at.... man wait till u sk strutin it out


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2013)

[youtube]_pA4O8ZGbHA[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2013)

[youtube]EmrbmGIF6b0[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2013)

theexpress said:


> [youtube]EmrbmGIF6b0[/youtube]


t
hem cats japped off jo yall better listen to every sec. of that 10 min track... live by it god dammit... lol.....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2013)

[youtube]5kb6o-tbcfM[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 4, 2013)

this thread been quiet for a few days. very unusual, lol..... where you at chitown?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 4, 2013)

he's in the alley, smokin' rock.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> this thread been quiet for a few days. very unusual, lol..... where you at chitown?


I was just thinking that shit lol. I was like wow chitown thread hasn't been on my recent posts and then hit refresh and bam there it is!

Oh chi where are you????


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 5, 2013)

Maybe i should post my SK and my SK crosses, none flowering though.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 5, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Maybe i should post my SK and my SK crosses, none flowering though.


post em up bro! how many weeks they been vegging? and what sk crosses do you got?


----------



## spoolinsupra (Jan 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;Zk3WvcLJV94]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zk3WvcLJV94[/video]


----------



## spoolinsupra (Jan 6, 2013)

[video]https://soundcloud.com/beedie/git-beats-ft-b-white-sean[/video]


----------



## spoolinsupra (Jan 6, 2013)

If anyone wants any free 58's stickers there shipping em out for free...This just came up in my newsfeed on facebook.

Do you rep the 58's? If you do, and you are looking to take it to the next level, email [email protected] your name and address. She will be sending out free The 58's Die-cut vinyl stickers for your car or truck for the next week!


----------



## spoolinsupra (Jan 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;CjhhvMIPFJU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjhhvMIPFJU[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 6, 2013)

Ain't gangsta enough.


----------



## spoolinsupra (Jan 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;75N3lGcf6yU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75N3lGcf6yU[/video]


----------



## spoolinsupra (Jan 6, 2013)

mannnnn lets talk about weeed please LOL


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 6, 2013)

where'd he go? 

i'm almost worried, almost.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 6, 2013)

me too, maybe he still recovering fron New Year.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm kinda worried as well.... what's up chi?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 6, 2013)

Idk, but yo fdd. I truly wish you the best on your vacation man, make the most of your time.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 6, 2013)

I noticed he had a very recent sig change. .. weird... he had the 10th degree black belt at soil shit forever, and now it changes. maybe he's finding himself right now, soul searching?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 6, 2013)

maybe Last i ever saw from him was a rep it said Ta-dowwww! lol that was on the 3rd


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 6, 2013)

hey pops, you still keep in touch with chi on FB?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 6, 2013)

realy its only been like three days since he been on. sure he's chillin.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 6, 2013)

ya. he could be checking the CO scene right now. he said he was going to in jan


----------



## poplars (Jan 6, 2013)

nah I don't have him on FB anymore.


been chillin with my amazing girl , been too busy/distracted to post. probably will be for the next week or two, but I'll pop in when I can, hope you all are having a great time, hope shits all good with everyone here. peace


----------



## theexpress (Jan 7, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> he's in the alley, smokin' rock.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 7, 2013)

everything is all good...... i was just in da alley... smokin rock....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 7, 2013)

theexpress said:


> everything is all good...... i was just in da alley... smokin rock....


hahaha! wassup buddy. missed ya. what you been up to? on da real?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 7, 2013)

you had us all worried. thought for sure you were dead in a ditch somewhere.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 7, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahaha! wassup buddy. missed ya. what you been up to? on da real?


went to go see about some other kind of money in another kind of land.... got cauht up... spent 4 bills on yay on this weekend... the baddest raw i seen in a decade.... i got 10 gz of it ans snorted all that shit... I WAS ON A GOODIN JO!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 7, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> you had us all worried. thought for sure you were dead in a ditch somewhere.


naw not this time atleast...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 7, 2013)

theexpress said:


> went to go see about some other kind of money in another kind of land.... got cauht up... spent 4 bills on yay on this weekend... the baddest raw i seen in a decade.... i got 10 gz of it ans snorted all that shit... I WAS ON A GOODIN JO!!!!


tolja!........


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 7, 2013)

I never been so weary of noobs in my life, they all seem like bots n cops.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 7, 2013)

just ignore them and maybe they will stop posting.... but prolly not luirking lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 7, 2013)

Whutup wit you chi.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 7, 2013)

shit... feling like shit... nose all raw and i cant smell or breath threw it... ima smoke a fe more pipes and finly get some rest jo


----------



## poplars (Jan 7, 2013)

that sucks chi hope you're still keeping your goals in mind bro. 

rippin my gf's bong, it's pretty siiick. I"ll post up a pic


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 7, 2013)

thats awesome bro, my girl rips my bong all the time, it great


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 7, 2013)

theexpress said:


> went to go see about some other kind of money in another kind of land.... got cauht up... spent 4 bills on yay on this weekend... the baddest raw i seen in a decade.... i got 10 gz of it ans snorted all that shit... I WAS ON A GOODIN JO!!!!


Just stopping by to add my brand of humor...

[video=youtube;Mm3ypbAbLJ8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mm3ypbAbLJ8[/video]

Yes, I'm baked.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 7, 2013)

poplars said:


> rippin my gf's bong, it's pretty siiick. I"ll post up a pic


awesome! make sure you post a picture of the bong also


----------



## poplars (Jan 7, 2013)

lmaoooo good one doc. yeah T she's just as heavy of a blazer as I am, we were totally meant for eachother haha.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 7, 2013)

poplars said:


> lmaoooo good one doc. yeah T she's just as heavy of a blazer as I am, we were totally meant for eachother haha.....


nice bong! you got a keeper of a girlfriend there


----------



## poplars (Jan 7, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> nice bong! you got a keeper of a girlfriend there



thanks bro, we're both just straight up ecstatic for the life ahead together  have a good day everyone


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 7, 2013)

theexpress said:


> naw not this time atleast...



that's a shame.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 7, 2013)

poplars said:


> that sucks chi hope you're still keeping your goals in mind bro.
> 
> rippin my gf's bong, it's pretty siiick. I"ll post up a pic


ahhh sometimes i wonder why i do this to myself lol..


----------



## theexpress (Jan 7, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> that's a shame.


yeah im sorry maybe next time...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 7, 2013)

theexpress said:


> yeah im sorry maybe next time...


we couldn't be so lucky.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 7, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ahhh sometimes i wonder why i do this to myself lol..


sometimes I wonder too.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 7, 2013)

ya dum fuks cause yals dum azzez luvs so

niiice bong dr looks uded ha


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

i called my ex yesterday... i was just trying to see how she been.. but really i wanted to brag to da bitch how well i been doing.... lol i never got a chqance da hoe hung up once she realized it was me... so i texted her lol... gave a pussy pic of this bitch i been sticking it too lately... lol also text her that i wish i would have hooked up with her older sister who is fine has hell.. instead of her chubby ass... hahahahahaha ima mother fuker i know... i dont care... next stop colorado... wmen beware.....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 8, 2013)

lmfao, you retarded cuz. but you know all she was doing was showing that shit to her new nigga, now how that look.?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lmfao, you retarded cuz. but you know all she was doing was showing that shit to her new nigga, now how that look.?


lololol... jo..... i dont give fuck..... that nigga a dj and manage some skate park... ima drug dealer.... i gets paid.... if i care what people thought about me i would have changed long ago... i hope she shows him da texts to.. lol.. cuzz he stuck with some chubby cheatin biitch and im dickin down dime peace jo..... now who in da worng.. lololol thug love till diss dynasty blowz jo


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> ya dum fuks cause yals dum azzez luvs so
> 
> niiice bong dr looks uded ha


look my G we gonna enroll you in some english classes.. we gonna understand just wtf u tryna say in no time....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 8, 2013)

Lol, chi. He's well aware o his slanguage, i love it its kinda unique n shit. i wish my girl would leave me for a cornball nigga. you know you miss her though, gotta hit it one more time.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, chi. He's well aware o his slanguage, i love it its kinda unique n shit. i wish my girl would leave me for a cornball nigga. you know you miss her though, gotta hit it one more time.


no bro i dont miss her... just cuzz u keep saying that dont make it true... i miss kicking it with her pops in his big ass yard drinking uth and atecates, modelo negroes, and patron..... i miss all that shit... i dont wanna hit it one more time because i was fucking that for over 7 years.. even doe i ait smashed it in well over a year if someone fingerd her i could pick up da smell of her... i know that pussy well... i dont drained it her mouth and booty hole for years... im still not over the shit she did to me.. cuzz i feel i aint deserve that.. i wouldnt do that shit to a friend let alone someone who supposed to be my sig. other.... i mean i knew from day one she wasnt for me. yet i stayed 7 years lol... im only 27 so 7 years is a huge chunk of my life ya dig... but on da real doe... fuck that bitch..., just cant trust these hoes these days man.. it aint like the good ole world war 2 generation and before when nroads were loyal to there niggas till death.. equal rights fucked da game up :]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 8, 2013)

I feel you bruh, i just be fuckin around. 7 years is a long ass time, imagine how long 7 years from now is.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I feel you bruh, i just be fuckin around. 7 years is a long ass time, imagine how long 7 years from now is.


yeah but looking at it that way isnt the same... the future always pops up way too soon becuase time flies.... gotta get ready to make this move jo.. move on to the next faze of my life..... because i am going to see millions from this game or life is not worth living and ima go back to choppin up kilos...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 8, 2013)

I used to think like that. but now i'm not so concerned wit millions. i just wanna be comfortable. and i aint that yet.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I used to think like that. but now i'm not so concerned wit millions. i just wanna be comfortable. and i aint that yet.


i need millions to be comfortable.. and really its not that hard to do... doenst seem impossible or hard to me.. my last outdoor grow of 25 p's of high grade bubba whats 25 x 3500? its not that hard..... its harder to hide it then make it.... 


yo doc greenhorn u werent lieing about island living being epensive my G... i might move to hawaii to be homeless beach bum if shit dont work out in da contenential us http://screen.yahoo.com/why-hut-worth-2-5-020011695.html


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i called my ex yesterday... i was just trying to see how she been.. but really i wanted to brag to da bitch how well i been doing.... lol i never got a chqance da hoe hung up once she realized it was me... so i texted her lol... gave a pussy pic of this bitch i been sticking it too lately... lol also text her that i wish i would have hooked up with her older sister who is fine has hell.. instead of her chubby ass... hahahahahaha ima mother fuker i know... i dont care... next stop colorado... wmen beware.....



your mom must be proud.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

people in my ral life be like chi..... u a greazy ass nigga.... THEY KNOW.... [youtube]l0aa8BWe72k[/youtube] fear no man.... love no hoe......


----------



## poplars (Jan 8, 2013)

this thread is like an urban ghetto story almost. haha


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> your mom must be proud.


she is.... i can take care of myself... i wasnt raised with a mom dad like how u were... mommy was mommy and daddy in one... get ur bitch ass online and lets get on some black ops 2.... im trying to prestige up ma fukker... hurry da fuck up dont make me come find u.... thugna5ty85


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

poplars said:


> this thread is like an urban ghetto story almost. haha


do u have a problem with how i was raised were i was raised, and how i live my life hommie?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

[youtube]GcAAImtENSY[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

for anybdy out there living like me... i feel ya struggle//..... but its time to bubble... [youtube]OwAsgCEh0sU[/youtube] the way obama and them running this country to hell pretty soon all yall gonna be ghetto thrash like me.... welcome to our struggle gumpz...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

ima be on now uncle dae dae... hop ur fagg ass on dude


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


>


lol... maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan u aint About shit u middle aged fool...... u keep lettin me down...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


>


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## poplars (Jan 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> do u have a problem with how i was raised were i was raised, and how i live my life hommie?


you forget who I am?

I only wish the best for you brother, that's for real. you're going through some sorta spot in your life and I don't judge you for it, I just hope your future is brighter brotha, cheers


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i called my ex yesterday... i was just trying to see how she been.. but really i wanted to brag to da bitch how well i been doing.... lol i never got a chqance da hoe hung up once she realized it was me... so i texted her lol... gave a pussy pic of this bitch i been sticking it too lately... lol also text her that i wish i would have hooked up with her older sister who is fine has hell.. instead of her chubby ass... hahahahahaha ima mother fuker i know... i dont care... next stop colorado... wmen beware.....


lol. giving her a pussy pic of another bitch. that's fucked upully she doesn;t post back her dudes cic


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

poplars said:


> you forget who I am?
> 
> I only wish the best for you brother, that's for real. you're going through some sorta spot in your life and I don't judge you for it, I just hope your future is brighter brotha, cheers


i loe u too... but u block me on facebook? u scared da feds gonna come huh,... they satisfied u see they snatched up uncle dae dae


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol. giving her a pussy pic of another bitch. that's fucked upully she doesn;t post back her dudes cic


i know jo... lol and of a way hotter bitch too.. this broad used to be a gymnist.... she mad flexible due


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol. giving her a pussy pic of another bitch. that's fucked upully she doesn;t post back her dudes cic


the funny part is, ... he is only making himself look bad by doing it. 

and then he says he's over her. lol


----------



## poplars (Jan 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i loe u too... but u block me on facebook? u scared da feds gonna come huh,... they satisfied u see they snatched up uncle dae dae


no I blocked you on facebook after you disrespectfully spoke of my gf in a way that I just didn't consider us facebook friend material at that point bro sorry. 


I hope the best for you but for the most part we're mainly cannabis friends. I can't say jack about your life and you can't say jack about mine


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i know jo... lol and of a way hotter bitch too.. this broad used to be a gymnist.... she mad flexible due


real talk jo...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

this nigga blocked me over a girl he just met... i know da cat on here years now.... lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i need millions to be comfortable.. and really its not that hard to do... doenst seem impossible or hard to me.. my last outdoor grow of 25 p's of high grade bubba whats 25 x 3500? its not that hard..... its harder to hide it then make it....
> 
> 
> yo doc greenhorn u werent lieing about island living being epensive my G... i might move to hawaii to be homeless beach bum if shit dont work out in da contenential us http://screen.yahoo.com/why-hut-worth-2-5-020011695.html


if your monkeyass moves out here, kkday and I got your back. but ya man, shits expensive as fuck out here


----------



## poplars (Jan 8, 2013)

there are people here who understand, and then there are people who don't, its all good man.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i loe u too... but u block me on facebook? u scared da feds gonna come huh,... they satisfied u see they snatched up uncle dae dae


blocked on facebook. hahahhahaha


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> if your monkeyass moves out here, kkday and I got your back. but ya man, shits expensive as fuck out here


yeah yeah yeah.. just hook me up with ur sister... because i need something to cuddle up to and smash on when it gets cold and dark.. much love bro..much love to you and anyone who respects and honers our craft that we risk soo much for...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> blocked on facebook. hahahhahaha


shut up chump i bet u got me blocked to... lol i should check.. yo true storey.. i bet im in da top 10 most blocked motha fukkers on facebook... i wonder why... hahahahaha


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> shut up chump i bet u got me blocked to... lol i should check.. yo true storey.. i bet im in da top 10 most blocked motha fukkers on facebook... i wonder why... hahahahaha



i could give you 100 reasons why.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> the funny part is, ... he is only making himself look bad by doing it.
> 
> and then he says he's over her. lol


i am over her..... im thinking about your wife right now jo..... is she flexible as well?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

if that bitch didnt wanna get the occasianal rude ex call then that bitch shoulda changed her number jo.... ral talk lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i am over her..... im thinking about your wife right now jo..... is she flexible as well?


if you were over her you wouldn't be bothering with her. you can try to lie to yourself, but to everyone else it's pretty obvious what's really going on.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> if you were over her you wouldn't be bothering with her. you can try to lie to yourself, but to everyone else it's pretty obvious what's really going on.


see if u knew me just well enough u would already know... im a very spite full mother fukker... i love shitting on pople... if im doing better then u and i dont like u im going to flaunt it all over u... yeah try and take what i built... yeah call the police on me to report me and watch what happends... im that guy.. and i would touch that bitch with ur old wrinkled short dick doggie... im coo


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> see if u knew me just well enough u would already know... im a very spite full mother fukker... i love shitting on pople... if im doing better then u and i dont like u im going to flaunt it all over u... yeah try and take what i built... yeah call the police on me to report me and watch what happends... im that guy.. and i would touch that bitch with ur old wrinkled short dick doggie... im coo



see, you aren't over her.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

like wen ur locked up... ima mail u annoying ass letters that they have to giv u.. it will be magazine cutt out letters to form words and shit like a ransom note.... ima even wear gloves like i was mailing off da nugg.. ima drive 2 hours away from my house in a diffrent direction everytime i mail off one these letters... ima creep around peoples hoods looking for cars that are home to good names and addys and use there so if anything they get into trouyble.. if u keep talkin shit ima liquidize some some pure china white heron and soak a bday card with it.. and mail it to u in a obvious manor that this contains drugs so u get into trouble... then u will go to a real joint and feel ass rape.. fuck with ya boy lol go head


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> see, you aren't over her.


its ur wife im not over/.... did she pick out a tat yet with her sexy ass.. i usually dont go for them cougars but ill drive miss daisey on this occasian


----------



## genuity (Jan 8, 2013)

dizzam^^^^^^^hahahaa
you crazy mofo.funny tho.

sounds like a good movie.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> like wen ur locked up... ima mail u annoying ass letters that they have to giv u.. it will be magazine cutt out letters to form words and shit like a ransom note.... ima even wear gloves like i was mailing off da nugg.. ima drive 2 hours away from my house in a diffrent direction everytime i mail off one these letters... ima creep around peoples hoods looking for cars that are home to good names and addys and use there so if anything they get into trouyble.. if u keep talkin shit ima liquidize some some pure china white heron and soak a bday card with it.. and mail it to u in a obvious manor that this contains drugs so u get into trouble... then u will go to a real joint and feel ass rape.. fuck with ya boy lol go head


i just sent this post to my lawyer. 

good luck.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lmfao, you retarded cuz. but you know all she was doing was showing that shit to her new nigga, now how that look.?


ay g.. i had to do it... dont take it personal jo... lmmfao...


----------



## poplars (Jan 8, 2013)

bong rips of tahoe og


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> i just sent this post to my lawyer.
> 
> good luck.


lol i can reccamend u a better lawyer who will do more for u bu he dont come cheap ....... or u can roll with ur public pretender and do ur lil bid


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 8, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> i just sent this post to my lawyer.
> 
> good luck.


&#8203;.........


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol i can reccamend u a better lawyer who will do more for u bu he dont come cheap ....... or u can roll with ur public pretender and do ur lil bid



good luck.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> good luck.


ahh this is a cat and mouse game that i been playing my whole life.. and im very at.. im good at hiding behind states laws... im good at coveing my tracks and never leave a paper trail i pay for shit in cash.. nooe knows my real name, and i change my burner cellies everymonth and eval. my custies and cut some loose bimonthly.. i dont make mistakes.. i dont have a wife and kids like u so i can move around much much more and it help... i got money to bond out and for proper lawyer... comming from da chi were money talks and bullshit walks i seen what a good lawyer can do.. my boy beat 4 murders... 2 that we know he did, and 2 others we have no recollection about and they just tried to pin on him.... it never made it to trial even. thanx to a bad ass jew lawyer by last name of goldberg... i aint sweatin da petty shit... im only being so open now because i dont have shit ileagle or aint doing shit bad... i know when to shut up and do work.. worry about ur self g ball


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

u can ask alot of ur fellow mods and respected member who we both know... they will tell u chi a real ass nigga


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i pay for shit in cash.


word. same here. everything cash


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ahh this is a cat and mouse game that i been playing my whole life.. and im very at.. im good at hiding behind states laws... im good at coveing my tracks and never leave a paper trail i pay for shit in cash.. nooe knows my real name, and i change my burner cellies everymonth and eval. my custies and cut some loose bimonthly.. i dont make mistakes.. i dont have a wife and kids like u so i can move around much much more and it help... i got money to bond out and for proper lawyer... comming from da chi were money talks and bullshit walks i seen what a good lawyer can do.. my boy beat 4 murders... 2 that we know he did, and 2 others we have no recollection about and they just tried to pin on him.... it never made it to trial even. thanx to a bad ass jew lawyer by last name of goldberg... i aint sweatin da petty shit... im only being so open now because i dont have shit ileagle or aint doing shit bad... i know when to shut up and do work.. worry about ur self g ball


you told me your real name. my lawyer now has it. he has the link to your facebook page as well. 

good luck.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> u can ask alot of ur fellow mods and respected member who we both know... they will tell u chi a real ass nigga



dude, you aren't black.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 8, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> you told me your real name. my lawyer now has it. he has the link to your facebook page as well.
> 
> good luck.








lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

and allow me to furthur elaborate... if shit hits da fan... i got 3 passports in 3 safehouses i can easily get too... all valid.. i got familiy real blood die for u family in mulitple piss poor 3 world countries in eastern europe that will safehouse me... u know wat a gangster is... cuzz thats who is typing to u right now... now hope ur hoe ass on xbox and alow me to demonstrate


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> and allow me to furthur elaborate... if shit hits da fan... i got 3 passports in 3 safehouses i can easily get too... all valid.. i got familiy real blood die for u family in mulitple piss poor 3 world countries in eastern europe that will safehouse me... u know wat a gangster is... cuzz thats who is typing to u right now... now hope ur hoe ass on xbox and alow me to demonstrate


gangster and x-box in the same sentence, lol. that's classic!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> dude, you aren't black.


i knw... but the thing is jo... im not quit whte either.... more of an darker olive color... after the socal sun hit my ass i was looking str8 puerto rican... and thats what i was raised around.. some wild ass gang bangin latinos... and blacks to a lesser extent


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> and allow me to furthur elaborate... if shit hits da fan... i got 3 passports in 3 safehouses i can easily get too... all valid.. i got familiy real blood die for u family in mulitple piss poor 3 world countries in eastern europe that will safehouse me... u know wat a gangster is... cuzz thats who is typing to u right now... now hope ur hoe ass on xbox and alow me to demonstrate



you amuse me.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> gangster and x-box in the same sentence, lol. that's classic!


dont laf.. lol u know how many bodies i stanked on black ops jo... lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i knw... but the thing is jo... im not quit whte either.... more of an darker olive color... after the socal sun hit my ass i was looking str8 puerto rican... and thats what i was raised around.. some wild ass gang bangin latinos... and blacks to a lesser extent


whenever I go to the mainland, all the white folk up there think I'm mexican


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> you amuse me.


just dont tell on me so i dont have to leave this country.. i like it hear been here my whole life.. and im loosing my native language... ill still boggie doe try me....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> whenever I go to the mainland, all the white folk up there think I'm mexican



yeah ur wy darker then me.. ur like one them 20% black puerto ricans ii see all up n down north ave


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> and allow me to furthur elaborate... if shit hits da fan... i got 3 passports in 3 safehouses i can easily get too... all valid.. i got familiy real blood die for u family in mulitple *piss poor 3 world countries* in eastern europe that will safehouse me... u know wat a gangster is... cuzz thats who is typing to u right now... now hope ur hoe ass on xbox and alow me to demonstrate


this i can believe.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> just dont tell on me so i dont have to leave this country.. i like it hear been here my whole life.. and im loosing my native language... ill still boggie doe try me....


you keep telling on yourself. you do realize this is not a private website, don't you? EVERYONE sees EVERYTHING you post.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> this i can believe.


if we went on vaca togather there... we boh got on the plane and a week later only i got back on that plane noone would ask me ? about u at all :]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> you keep telling on yourself. you do realize this is not a private website, don't you? EVERYONE sees EVERYTHING you post.


u do realize i always have the benifit of the doubt? im always in diffrent places its all good...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> if we went on vaca togather there... we boh got on the plane and a week later only i got back on that plane noone would ask me ? about u at all :]


dude, i won't even play xbox with you.

figure it out.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

like i said catch me if u can..... ima be fully legal... come check out my grow... just dont touch anything officer... here are my red cards for these plants... it all adds up... wait what u think these 7 foot plants are gonna put me weight count.. officer i been growing for a long time esp this strain.. i can assure this 7 footer will yields under 2.5 ounce.. lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> dude, i won't even play xbox with you.
> 
> figure it out.


i know and looks like u never will. cuz im not getting that weak ass homefront shit... i played it for ps3 ad it was hella boring... sorry fool


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> yeah ur wy darker then me.. ur like one them 20% black puerto ricans ii see all up n down north ave


I love me some puerto rican babes. they got booty for days


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

u know... what i dont get... is are u trying to friendly up to me... or are you still trying to be a btch made faggit peace of shit but just in a more subtle way?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i know and looks like u never will. cuz im not getting that weak ass homefront shit... i played it for ps3 ad it was hella boring... sorry fool


i have black ops 2.

fool


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I love me some puerto rican babes. they got booty for days


awwwww hell da fuck yeah..... and brazilians too... they talk funny doe


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> u know... what i dont get... is are u trying to friendly up to me... or are you still trying to be a btch made faggit peace of shit but just in a more subtle way?


you can't be talking to me, i'm not being friendly.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> i have black ops 2.
> 
> fool


lieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez u dont have shit... u pawned everythig off to gamestop for bond money... stop playin


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

ok... i got 2 childhood friends i can trust comming with me... they both got there link cards so thats wassup... got my lil hommie scribbles {we call him that cuzz he cant read or write} and my dude johnny ponerati {i dont knw why da fuq this nigga wants to be called that when he broke} should be a goodin.... stay tuned.. gotta stay on craigslst and zillow..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> awwwww hell da fuck yeah..... and brazilians too... they talk funny doe


I love brazillian babes too. we got a bunch here. in fact, we got every flavor and color here. I love it!  variety is the spice of life


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ok... i got 2 childhood friends i can trust comming with me... they both got there link cards so thats wassup... got my lil hommie scribbles {we call him that cuzz he cant read or write} and my dude johnny ponerati {i dont knw why da fuq this nigga wants to be called that when he broke} should be a goodin.... stay tuned.. gotta stay on craigslst and zillow..


lol.... scribbles huh.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I love brazillian babes too. we got a bunch here. in fact, we got every flavor and color here. I love it!  variety is the spice of life


do u have any gang bangin ass latinos... cuzz i need them around to feel at home jo....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol.... scribbles huh.


yup scribbles..... we gonna make hella vids... showing off grow... ad just high bord in the middle of owere colorado just talkin shit.... should be a goodin


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> do u have any gang bangin ass latinos... cuzz i need them around to feel at home jo....


not to much gang bangers here. mostly everything goes down fisticuffs style. than after we shake hands when it's all over.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol.... scribbles huh.


lol yup... he dont read... he dont write, he just scribbles.. lol i remeber when his moms pulled him out of pub school to home school hiss ass... i would ditch school after i sold my drugs for the day and go to scribblez crib to smoke up and play at the time nintendo 64.... lol i used to do his homework cuzz he couldnt lol.. it was all super easy ass shit.... like spell cat and 2 plus 2= hahaha and this nigga couldnt do it.. so my high ass did it... it was sooo easy.. his moms was all impressed... lololol like awwww scribblez ur learning my baby... as we sat there getting down on some goldeneye eyes red has fuck!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> not to much gang bangers here. mostly everything goes down fisticuffs style. than after we shake hands when it's all over.


damn... see if u whooped my ass in a one on one fight i couldnt just shake ur hand after it wasd one... esp. if others saw this,, it prolly chase thAT vic with a bamboo stick all on his grill.. that i can do... yall got baseball bats over there atleast? and if not...and can do work with a 2 x 4


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

ima try to buy a good cam.... well see if my budget allows... it should but im getting ready to drop well over 30k to get started... i think scribblez has a cam.... somehow this igga cant read or write but he graduated homeschooling and went to school for photography...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> damn... see if u whooped my ass in a one on one fight i couldnt just shake ur hand after it wasd one...


that's why I pick my fights wisely. I got kids to watch grow up. I wanna see them graduate. I'll usually kill people with kindness. scrapping is a last resort. we're peaceful folk


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ima try to buy a good cam.... well see if my budget allows... it should but im getting ready to drop well over 30k to get started... i think scribblez has a cam.... somehow this igga cant read or write but he graduated homeschooling and went to school for photography...



lol go fucking figure... and i have a 155 i.q. and never graduated h.s. and had to go to the most ghetto h.s. on earth!!!!! metal detectors, gang fights stabbings were da norm.. i beleve the most school work i did was word searches and crossword puzzles... what a waste of my talents..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 8, 2013)

Imma go grab me some breakfast. be right back. don't run away yet. I still wanna chat 


brb


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> that's why I pick my fights wisely. I got kids to watch grow up. I wanna see them graduate. I'll usually kill people with kindness. scrapping is a last resort. we're peaceful folk


im pretty peaceful too untill u dont pay me for what u owe, or u snort my last line... then all bets are off


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Imma go grab me some breakfast. be right back. don't run away yet. I still wanna chat
> 
> 
> brb


lol breakfast... itts fuckin 1 here... im always here dont worry... ima be here shakking my fist at da world and cussin and spittin up a storm jo..... now u got me hungry to lol brb


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol go fucking figure... and i have a 15.5 i.q. and never graduated h.s. and had to go to the most ghetto h.s. on earth!!!!! metal detectors, gang fights stabbings were da norm.. i beleve the most school work i did was word searches and crossword puzzles... what a waste of my talents..


you forgot the decimal point.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> that's why I pick my fights wisely. I got kids to watch grow up. I wanna see them graduate. I'll usually kill people with kindness. scrapping is a last resort. we're peaceful folk


but yeah if u got shorties and shit that u wanna see again then yeah dont start no shit with me.... cuzz if im naked {without gun} ill pick up a big ass rock or something sharp and handle my bizzness


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> im pretty peaceful too untill u dont pay me for what u owe, or u snort my last line... then all bets are off


you get those 2 pounds back yet? lol


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> im pretty peaceful too untill u dont pay me for what u owe, or u snort my last line... then all bets are off


You got mad at me because you broke your nail.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> you forgot the decimal point.



hahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahaha lol.... fuck u... but thats also why i love u a lil and sometimes... u want me to hook u up with my ex so she can write ya? lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> You got mad at me because you broke your nail.


i know fucker.... aand ive been doing lines and or key bumps ever since... i take my coke seriously..... i dont do coke all da time now dont get it twisted... but when i do.... I DOES IT RIGHT AND GETS GREAZY!!!!!!!!! there better not be any cutt in this or we going to war!!!!! yup war... over a 150$ eight ball..... bet em up


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i know fucker.... aand ive been doing lines and or key bumps ever since... i take my coke seriously..... i dont do coke all da time now dont get it twisted... but when i do.... I DOES IT RIGHT AND GETS GREAZY!!!!!!!!! there better not be any cutt in this or we going to war!!!!! yup war... over a 150$ eight ball..... bet em up


Must have been a serious fingernail


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

takes a long time to grow one of these.. and u gotta file it and keep it clean... shit aint easy jo


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Must have been a serious fingernail


like a bitch. lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

there is some truth to this....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> like a bitch. lol


----------



## kinetic (Jan 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> do u have any gang bangin ass latinos... cuzz i need them around to feel at home jo....


Wait hold up. Doc talks about women and you want to make sure there's a bunch of angry dudes around to gang bang _your_ ass? Tell me I read that wrong.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Wait hold up. Doc talks about women and you want to make sure there's a bunch of angry dudes around to gang bang _your_ ass? Tell me I read that wrong.


say what u want.... leave me out there for a week and come back... and everyone gonna be plugged up insane spanish cobras.....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

ima have da docs kids pushing rocks and batuu hard has hell to the tourists... my lil peewee thugs.... my young futures.....


----------



## kinetic (Jan 8, 2013)

express how long you think you stay in the game before you retire from it or do a large bid?
I'm not trying to be a dick, just curious.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ima have da docs kids pushing rocks and batuu hard has hell to the tourists... my lil peewee thugs.... my young futures.....


my kids are smarter than that. they take after their father 


steak and eggs nigga! breakfast of champions lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> my kids are smarter than that. they take after their father


they gonna wanna be just like u when they see u doing the same shit for me... now fall in line and go serve up then packs


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> they gonna wanna be just like u when they see u doing the same shit for me... now fall in line and go serve up then packs


the only line is the line to your moms room.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 8, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> the only line is the line to your moms room.


bwahahahahahaa! that was a good one


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> the only line is the line to your moms room.


lol.... yeah...... i dont know what ur getting at but i loves my moms.... we been threw too much... thats why i go outta my way to pay for her cable and internet, and always buy resteraunt food for her so she dont have to cook after a hard days work.... and ima pay off her house note to in less then a year... yeah nigga... ima mommas boy like that... i just cant live with myself knowing that my familiy and loved oness arent living has good has me..when u were growing and getting paid what did u do for ur mother?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> bwahahahahahaa! that was a good one


no... it wasn't... not even a little bit.... now serve them packs or catch a 30 second head to toe violation lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

uncl dae dae someone sent u a check for 5k cuzz ur stupid ass got locked up... lolololol hell no....... that was nice of scoobie doe..... dont spend it all on crystal meth now.. lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol.... yeah...... i dont know what ur getting at but i loves my moms.... we been threw too much... thats why i go outta my way to pay for her cable and internet, and always buy resteraunt food for her so she dont have to cook after a hard days work.... and ima pay off her house note to in less then a year... yeah nigga... ima mommas boy like that... i just cant live with myself knowing that my familiy and loved oness arent living has good has me..when u were growing and getting paid what did u do for ur mother?


my mom is well enough off that she doesn't NEED me to pay her bills.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> my mom is well enough off that she doesn't NEED me to pay her bills.


niether does mine...... i just prefer to.... cuzz im a real man.... just cuzz u got kids and a wife dont make u a real man.... ur a soft ass vic.... but still... ill honer u somewhat


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> niether does mine...... i just prefer to.... cuzz im a real man.... just cuzz u got kids and a wife dont make u a real man.... ur a soft ass vic.... but still... ill honer u somewhat



your mom works. lol


----------



## kinetic (Jan 8, 2013)

Real men don't capitalize on selling poison to the weak minded.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 8, 2013)

*unsubscribed*


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> *unsubscribed*


that vic will be back... brace urselves...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Real men don't capitalize on selling poison to the weak minded.


i was always the one to say... "if they dont get it from me that money will go to someone else" it helps alot


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> *unsubscribed*


stop being mad cuzz da doc shut down ur thread panhandeling for money for a lil bit dude... fucking drama queen... i remember it wasnt too long ago u had this thread shut down and u tried to have me banned by giving me bogus ass infractions... karmas a bitch.... now aint it bitch


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

dont look for sympathy here cuzz u will find none


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

[youtube]vaiF8_-kagY[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

robert maday... real american hero.... go getter... http://articles.chicagotribune.com/2013-01-06/news/ct-met-maday-escape-letter-20130106_1_robert-maday-bank-robbery-bank-heist


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

larry bernard hoover.... real american hero... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Larry_Hoover


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

jeff fort... real american hero... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeff_Fort


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

david barkdale rip.. real american hero... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Barksdale


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

king shorty.. rip..... a family memeber did time with u at pontiac.. said u was a real nigga who held it down... real american hero... king shorty folkks.. http://www.suntimes.com/news/metro/9897741-418/black-disciples-leader-ran-drug-gun-trade.html


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

real american hero.... gustavo colon... even doe i hate da faggit ass flakkey ass kings this nigga had juice... http://articles.chicagotribune.com/1997-09-19/news/9709190091_1_latin-king-gangster-disciples-street-gangs


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

real ass american hero... booney black da don.... http://deletionpedia.dbatley.com/w/index.php?title=Black_Gangsters_(deleted_23_Apr_2008_at_06:27)


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

real american hero..... mickey cogwell..... one of the main origenal main 21.... u shoulda listened to jeff fort pimp ud still be alive... but prolly in federal prison... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mickey_Cobras


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

real american hero... willie loyds.... chief of the unkown vicelords.... lets hear it for willie yalll http://www.biography.com/people/willie-lloyd-504960


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 8, 2013)

lmfao, you trippin. these ppl on here don't care about all that.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lmfao, you trippin. these ppl on here don't care about all that.


its coo cuzz i dont care about most of these people lol fuck em


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

im about to go cop an oz of some street weed.. im runnin low has hell on bubba... im down to one bud that weighs 7.5 grams.... gotta up 325 for this zi and my boy told me it isnt has good has the purp. tang. dream i bought for 300 a zip... fuckit i gotta smoke.. ill serve some eights if it aint that hot..


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lmfao, you trippin. these ppl on here don't care about all that.


i fux with u doe... so find comfort in that


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 8, 2013)

Lol, yea. we just relate a lot more than most these growers.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2013)

got some bad ass og crosses comming this way...... they commin from " a friend of ours" sk mob nukka


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 9, 2013)

theexpress said:


> got some bad ass og crosses comming this way...... they commin from " a frind of ours" sk mob nukka


I'm supposed to be getting some GSC . should be in my mailbox by now. gonna check today. I also got geared up with a bunch of herijuana beans and jack herrer beans from a good friend of mine. should be a sweet season this year


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm supposed to be getting some GSC . should be in my mailbox by now. gonna check today. I also got geared up with a bunch of herijuana beans and jack herrer beans from a good friend of mine. should be a sweet season this year


whats gsc bro?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2013)

Girl Scout Cookies. But i thought it was clone only? i know a few with it in clone form.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Girl Scout Cookies. But i thought it was clone only? i know a few with it in clone form.


ooo yeah lol.. my dumb ass... i was like wtf is gsc hahahaha... didnt swerve try to recreate that strain? that was the hottest strain in cali before i left


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 9, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Girl Scout Cookies. But i thought it was clone only? i know a few with it in clone form.


it was clone only. lot of people doing the CS thing. also hard to find the real deal gsc. to tell you the truth, I still not sure what the real deal is. I hear so much different shit on this forum about the gsc, it's confusing.

I'm getting mine from the good homie thumpeasy. I'll give more info on exactly what gsc I got when I check my mail today


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2013)

i shouldnt have bought this last zip of street weed. anadia hydro indoor garbadge... there new beasters..... no longer that rock hard orange haired shit that smells like hay/fruity..... now its more hybrid with a prettier face byt still sub par double aa beaster... shit taste old too... prolly been sitting in a vauume sealed bag for over a year.... its bout dat time to tap da rockies my nigg


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 9, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Girl Scout Cookies. But i thought it was clone only? i know a few with it in clone form.


I still need to grab me up some of that dippy ellsees or whatever that strain is called that the BB carries. I want to try me some of that


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> it was clone only. lot of people doing the CS thing. also hard to find the real deal gsc. to tell you the truth, I still not sure what the real deal is. I hear so much different shit on this forum about the gsc, it's confusing.
> 
> I'm getting mine from the good homie thumpeasy. I'll give more info on exactly what gsc I got when I check my mail today


i was told it was og x purple urkle...... i smoked some burkle in cali that set me str8 nigga.. pre 98 bubba x purp urkle.... thump easy a hoe ass nigga btw.... im glad he plugged u jo... i just dont see eye to eye with folkks... and i use da term folkks sparringly cuzz dat nigga aint my folkks forreal


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2013)

i ego clash withalot of people on here... just like in real life lol.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 9, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i was told it was og x purple urkle...... i smoked some burkle in cali that set me str8 nigga.. pre 98 bubba x purp urkle.... thump easy a hoe ass nigga btw.... im glad he plugged u jo... i just dont see eye to eye with folkks... and i use da term folkks sparringly cuzz dat nigga aint my folkks forreal


I read that. along with 20 other versions of it, lol. from what I understand, it got durban poison, og kush, cherry pie, and gdp. but not sure how it's crossed up.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 9, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i was told it was og x purple urkle...... i smoked some burkle in cali that set me str8 nigga.. pre 98 bubba x purp urkle.... thump easy a hoe ass nigga btw.... im glad he plugged u jo... i just dont see eye to eye with folkks... and i use da term folkks sparringly cuzz dat nigga aint my folkks forreal


I knew you was going say something about thump, lol. he's a cool guy bro.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I knew you was going say something about thump, lol. he's a cool guy bro.


untill that stud send me some genetics and a lil vacuume sealed "oregano' in a letter he aint cool in my eyes jo....i think he can be ok we just got off on da wrong foot


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 9, 2013)

theexpress said:


> untill that stud send me some genetics and a lil vacuume sealed "oregano' in a letter he aint cool in my eyes jo....i think he can be ok we just got off on da wrong foot


oregano  hahahahaha

that comment still hurts huh, lol. I was just kidding


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2013)

every once in a while... i say something deep jo..... here it is... ive come to the realization that i am the perfect {well almost perfect} balace between good, and evil, darkness and light, hope , and despair..... i love most people but i hate most people also..... im a caring ass person, but at times my blood can run cold, im sick of getting agg bateries and doing time for fucking people up..... but make no mistake about it... i will fuck u up!!!! i generally beleave in the good of others.... but people have let me down time and time again so the trust gone... i can be da most generous charitable person u ever did see... but at other times esp if i think u wronged me ima str8 jew with it!!!! i took many wrong paths in life and hit many rock bottoms and prolly many more to come..... but right now nigga im on top of da world.... im able to take good advice from knolidgeable folkks... but at the same time my nigga u cant tell me nothing.... i often feel bad for the poor, sick children, the homeless ect., but at the same time i feel as if though "if a nigga dont got shit that mean he aint greedy and dont want nothing outta life".... im soo fucking humble even has a child ask my momma even.... but yall can vouch for the fact im oe of the most proud stuck up mother fuckers u ever did see... i hold grudges forever... but my hert at times wants me to let it go.... my brain and thinking process beg to differ.... im the bright future of this world... yet in the same respect... its worst nightmare... at the end of the day my niggas... IM JUST ME..... CHITILLA


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> oregano  hahahahaha
> 
> that comment still hurts huh, lol. I was just kidding


LIKE A HOT ICEPICK THAT JUST STUCK U IN DA CHEST AND COLLAPSED A LUNG LOLOLOL I KNOW.... its all love jo


----------



## kinetic (Jan 9, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i ego clash withalot of people on here... just like in real life lol.....


I've never noticed any egos here? lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 9, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I've never noticed any egos here? lol


with all the huge egos running around on this thread, it's amazing we all get along


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I've never noticed any egos here? lol


hahah slow down it aint valentines day till next month hommie... but thanx


----------



## kinetic (Jan 9, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> with all the huge egos running around on this thread, it's amazing we all get along


It's usually easy to tell when I've been drinking or had a piss poor day. I try not to be too much of a dick, but I have my days. Nothing like fab, that boy had deep seeded issues compounded by drinking


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> with all the huge egos running around on this thread, it's amazing we all get along


its da common love of a certain magical plant...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2013)

theexpress said:


> its da common love of a certain magical plant...


thats wtf holds thiscircus togather jo...... people from everywere all walks of life....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2013)

its funny how when this thread was made it only attracted people like me.. ego maniakks. who love da bud..... like a magnet... hahaha


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2013)

<<< NO Ego, but i could. same in real life.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 9, 2013)

<<< huge ego. but I keep the volume down 80% of the time. lol


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 9, 2013)

Someone say ego?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> <<< huge ego. but I keep the volume down 80% of the time. lol


how ever do u manage? lol been sick has fuck this week man.... but today is awesome chicago day.. 50 some out there sunny.. is this still socal? lol i got alot to do in a short amount of time... still gotta pick da one right house.. go to colorado on a scout mission..... then either buy a car in il. and take lil belongings me and scribbles got or rent a smaller uhaul and drive it out there and buy a vehicle in colorado.... then i gotta order all my indoor equip and outdoor shit.... start seeds real fast so i can sex them and cull males and put back on veg cycle... will be neding clones to has i know they female and veg waaaaaaaay faster then from seed since they are a cutting from a mature plant with an already extensive and developed root mass.... then i have to do one of my least favorite things about growing aside from hand trimming nugget...n groroom construction... im no magyver... lol u guys with only 1-5 lights are lucky.... the commercial grower not sooo much.... ventilation up da ass.... studding up walls for drywall... or wood frame to be outfitted with panda film..... sometimes u gotta cut extra holes for venting.... yuck....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 9, 2013)

theexpress said:


> how ever do u manage? lol been sick has fuck this week man.... but today is awesome chicago day.. 50 some out there sunny.. is this still socal? lol i got alot to do in a short amount of time... still gotta pick da one right house.. go to colorado on a scout mission..... then either buy a car in il. and take lil belongings me and scribbles got or rent a smaller uhaul and drive it out there and buy a vehicle in colorado.... then i gotta order all my indoor equip and outdoor shit.... start seeds real fast so i can sex them and cull males and put back on veg cycle... will be neding clones to has i know they female and veg waaaaaaaay faster then from seed since they are a cutting from a mature plant with an already extensive and developed root mass.... then i have to do one of my least favorite things about growing aside from hand trimming nugget...n groroom construction... im no magyver... lol u guys with only 1-5 lights are lucky.... the commercial grower not sooo much.... ventilation up da ass.... studding up walls for drywall... or wood frame to be outfitted with panda film..... sometimes u gotta cut extra holes for venting.... yuck....


I still lol when I hear you mention your homie scribbles


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I still lol when I hear you mention your homie scribbles


lol wait till we start making vids jo... u gonna cme to find out that me on here is no diffrent then me in real life...... and we gonna be in da middle of nowere... we going to be on str8 dummy... like i can see myself just getting bord to death and getting waaaay to drunk and going outside and poppin off da sks like we were in an alley in chicago in a bad neighborhood... scribbles has a bad ass all blonde game bred fight style pittbull... direct decendent of grandchampion jocco.... wait till u see him hang on a spring pole for like 6 hours... its fucking nutts... he unlike most pitts is not only hyper dog agrressive... but hyper man agrressive to strangers.... dont tresspass on my shit.. if scribbles dog dont get ya me and scribblez will... you can dig alot of human size holes on 40 acres ya nah meen.... its gonna be a expensive move... ima drop more bread on this then anything in my life to date... this has to work... succeed or die!!! and fuck that momma aint raise no failure i shits u not!!!


----------



## poplars (Jan 9, 2013)

moderate ego here, just enough to keep me inspired to do it up the best I can  *rips bong*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 9, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol wait till we start making vids jo... u gonna cme to find out that me on here is no diffrent then me in real life...... and we gonna be in da middle of nowere... we going to be on str8 dummy... like i can see myself just getting bord to death and getting waaaay to drunk and going outside and poppin off da sks like we were in an alley in chicago in a bad neighborhood... scribbles has a bad ass all blonde game bred fight style pittbull... direct decendent of grandchampion jocco.... wait till u see him hang on a spring pole for like 6 hours... its fucking nutts... he unlike most pitts is not only hyper dog agrressive... but hyper man agrressive to strangers.... dont tresspass on my shit.. if scribbles dog dont get ya me and scribblez will... you can dig alot of human size holes on 40 acres ya nah meen.... its gonna be a expensive move... ima drop more bread on this then anything in my life to date... this has to work... succeed or die!!! and fuck that momma aint raise no failure i shits u not!!!


I'm gonna have the same problem. I'm also gonna be set-up in the middle of no where. no electric lines nothing. everything is gonna run off generators. the land is raw still and we have to go in with the heavy equipment and bust down all the trees and level out some foundation to put a structure on. kkday and I are investing A LOT into this project.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2013)

I bet ya homie scribbles aint funnier than my homie Goo, He deaf and he gangbang, couldnt none of them boss niggas stack like he could. plus he think he can rap. but he is well protected too.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2013)

fuck my nigga making bubble hash right now as i type..... many strains mixed.. he only charge me 200 a zip 2500 a elbow.... i should not have bought this canadian weed..... but at the same time that nigga be staggin on gettin da bubble hash to me....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm gonna have the same problem. I'm also gonna be set-up in the middle of no where. no electric lines nothing. everything is gonna run off generators. the land is raw still and we have to go in with the heavy equipment and bust down all the trees and level out some foundation to put a structure on. kkday and I are investing A LOT into this project.


I hope it goes well.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm gonna have the same problem. I'm also gonna be set-up in the middle of no where. no electric lines nothing. everything is gonna run off generators. the land is raw still and we have to go in with the heavy equipment and bust down all the trees and level out some foundation to put a structure on. kkday and I are investing A LOT into this project.


yeah gorrilla grows are nothing nice..... i know this.. mad prep work... much easier to post up with 50 huge trees in your back yard for sure


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2013)

poplars said:


> moderate ego here, just enough to keep me inspired to do it up the best I can  *rips bong*



ive seen ur ego before... u got that stick ur nose up at the world im smarter and more civilized shit going for ya.... gotta admit outta all us u got urs in check most... i cant controll mine it controls me


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 9, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I hope it goes well.


thanks man. I hope it will too. but I got extreme confidence in this working out real well... that's where the ego comes in handy, lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I bet ya homie scribbles aint funnier than my homie Goo, He deaf and he gangbang, couldnt none of them boss niggas stack like he could. plus he think he can rap. but he is well protected too.


lol...









lol scribblez is a white cat from da burbs.... he has nappy ass italian hair.... took tae kwon do and reached black belt... cant read or write for shit nigga, but somehow speaks properish english... and i swear jo when he tries toget ghetto has i call it its funnier then any def nigga gang bangin.... lol yall gonna love scribbles... just be forwarned... he speaks proper but aint that bright.. v.s. i talk slang but sharp as a razor blade... scribbles is one of those fucked up ass white kids who calls there moms a bitch and destroys the house... hahahahahahahaha no lie dog ive seen it happen soo many times... he brought down the value of there crib by half almost and shit.... scribbles broke down there hole fucking back porch... like how did his skkinny ass do that... and omg i cant even count all the peaces of his moms furniture that have been burnt in da fire place.. hahahaha he would be like "lets start a fire jo" id be rollin just cuzz he said jo.... and cuzz he is about to burn his moms shit up... id be like jo dont burn up yo ogs shit jo..... that nigga would respond "fuck that bitch she ruined my life" scribblez is one of those fucked up kids u see on maury povich and shit but the stud my age lolololol.... lol sribbles dont drink much and i remeber whe me and my unkle got him sooo drunk off cognac that he passed out out side using my concreat stairs has a pillow all on his puke... ahhh scribblez u make me laff nigga


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2013)

cant wait for warmer weather when we all doing are thang.... makes for pretty pictures for sure...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2013)

ight got a big bag of nugget..... ima be doing up some xbox live... check back in a few hours... be good to one another... C.M.B. WE ALL WE GOT... lol


----------



## poplars (Jan 9, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ive seen ur ego before... u got that stick ur nose up at the world im smarter and more civilized shit going for ya.... gotta admit outta all us u got urs in check most... i cant controll mine it controls me



yep that's for sure most people here have seen that part of me haha,the ego is a nasty beast I refer to this comic now when trying to explain how to keep things in balance.

http://zenpencils.com/comic/94-the-two-wolves/


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I bet ya homie scribbles aint funnier than my homie Goo, He deaf and he gangbang, couldnt none of them boss niggas stack like he could. plus he think he can rap. but he is well protected too.


boss??? brothers of the struggle? he a gd then?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2013)

My whole hometown is GD, unless slobs,hooks, or Crips, 60's of course. there more but they really don't matter. 60's is the clicc and they answer to me, and my bro of course. but even as it is, it aint all that like it was growing up. a lot done changed


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> My whole hometown is GD, unless slobs,hooks, or Crips, 60's of course. there more but they really don't matter. 60's is the clicc and they answer to me, and my bro of course. but even as it is, it aint all that like it was growing up. a lot done changed


them fucking gd's everywere same with them latin kings/.... they in mexico, spain, canada, puerto rico, columbia, ect....... hommie said hooks i aint herd tht in a grip.... shit we used to call them vickie lous... thats that late 80's early 90's shit.... them vicelords and foe's got the whole west side on lock....... ive seen lines around 2 full city blocks full of cars all trying to cop sime heron.... big bizzness on the powdery substances.... i was all about it... super dirty money doe...... ruff clientel... yuppies and hippies so much easier to deal with


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2013)

[youtube]-1KT3qLvcxg[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2013)

fuck yeah scribblez scraped da fuck outta my fav. bowl... now time to dirty her up again... i hate cleaning my pipes/ dirty ass work... scribbles does it for me just for da resin.... dirty ass mug lol.. i cant smoke that shit... not since gradeschool


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2013)

theexpress said:


> them fucking gd's everywere same with them latin kings/.... they in mexico, spain, canada, puerto rico, columbia, ect....... hommie said hooks i aint herd tht in a grip.... shit we used to call them vickie lous... thats that late 80's early 90's shit.... them vicelords and foe's got the whole west side on lock....... ive seen lines around 2 full city blocks full of cars all trying to cop sime heron.... big bizzness on the powdery substances.... i was all about it... super dirty money doe...... ruff clientel... yuppies and hippies so much easier to deal with


Yea, call em vicky lou's too.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Yea, call em vicky lou's too.


[youtube]CZ-W9Jq1bz0[/youtube] "saw the five in da sky// and it blew my high//


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2013)

chitown proudly presents... some niggas from aroud da way who never made it... but prolly shoulda.... [youtube]OIEQSfaEHzY[/youtube]


----------



## Xrangex (Jan 9, 2013)

theexpress said:


> fuck yeah scribblez scraped da fuck outta my fav. bowl... now time to dirty her up again... i hate cleaning my pipes/ dirty ass work... scribbles does it for me just for da resin.... dirty ass mug lol.. i cant smoke that shit... not since gradeschool


Haha, if I'm out of bud I don hesitate to scrape that shit out my stem for a bowl.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2013)

i ain't got no bud. been smokin hash n roaches in my pipe. them roaches always come in handy. Imma be out for a bit too, like a week or two. i got a girl slated to come down in 6 days but she still look young.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2013)

some 7-4 gangstaz off da block.... real shit/ [youtube]xVzI9WNkKVY[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i ain't got no bud. been smokin hash n roaches in my pipe. them roaches always come in handy. Imma be out for a bit too, like a week or two. i got a girl slated to come down in 6 days but she still look young.



awwww u out of weed??? damn thats no bueno jo........ im runnin super low at a zip and a quorter... i give scribbles all my roaches to.... either him or my boy jr


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2013)

Lol, i give mine to my girls mom usually. but im out.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2013)

[youtube]3YA6NIzsxrU[/youtube]


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 9, 2013)

I keep finding weed everywhere! I found a huge bag of outdoor the other day. Yesterday I found 3 small bags of outdoor JD. Last week I found a jar with 50g of double Dutch indoor I forgot about. It's never ending. Tonight I found and smoked some ice-o-later hash.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 9, 2013)

Outdoor from October




Jamaican Dream outdoor. What a lazy bitch! I didn't even bother cutting it. Been smoking this today. It's so resinous someone told me it had to dry out more!! What 3 mths later!?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Outdoor from October
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aint all that to the eye but if its gets da job done


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 9, 2013)

theexpress said:


> aint all that to the eye but if its gets da job done


Damn right! It looks a fucking mess but yeah it smokes really nice. Those were the lower branches. I got sick of cutting after 2 weeks of it solid!! So I just chucked the rest in a paper bag. I could put it through the pollinator machine at the club but it's too nice. I need to sleep. It's 3:35am here ! As usual, I'm well ahead of you! Lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2013)

send me some. Lol, nah im up waitin for my man to bring a gram for $20 that prolly goin in one blunt. u hate paying for weed.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Damn right! It looks a fucking mess but yeah it smokes really nice. Those were the lower branches. I got sick of cutting after 2 weeks of it solid!! So I just chucked the rest in a paper bag. I could put it through the pollinator machine at the club but it's too nice. I need to sleep. It's 3:35am here ! As usual, I'm well ahead of you! Lol


sure thing sexy


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2013)

this shit garbage,, GARBAGE.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> this shit garbage,, GARBAGE.


they gave u some bullshit ,my nigga? lol i bought a zip of some not on par shit too...... damn that sux....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2013)

lol them niggas gave u some baby dro huh


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2013)

idk wtf it was, just "loud". and weak. im bout to pull this early bitch piece by piece until its gone. you know how small a small ass compacted gram is ?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> idk wtf it was, just "loud". and weak. im bout to pull this early bitch piece by piece until its gone. you know how small a small ass compacted gram is ?


yeah i know just how small that is nigga... im bout to show ya!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2013)

it smelled good but aint do the trick?.... a gram aint shit anyway... to me thats like 2-3 bowls, one fat joint, one deso blunt, or a smoke session for myself


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2013)

or one small ass blunt. then the swisher i got was stale shit cracked. shitty night. u see im up later than normal.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> or one small ass blunt. then the swisher i got was stale shit cracked. shitty night. u see im up later than normal.


how much hash u workin with?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 10, 2013)

theexpress said:


> they gave u some bullshit ,my nigga? lol i bought a zip of some not on par shit too...... damn that sux....


Send that shit back. I wouldn't pay. Bad reputation it will bring. I'd never forward weed that weren't the grade.


theexpress said:


> how much hash u workin with?


U gonna make hash with ur zip there?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 10, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> U gonna make hash with ur zip there?


 &#8203;..........


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Send that shit back. I wouldn't pay. Bad reputation it will bring. I'd never forward weed that weren't the grade. U gonna make hash with ur zip there?


no but i was gonna make some with the 2 pounds i was robbed of.... ima pick up a couple onions of bubble this weekend for 200 a oz.... cheaper by bulk...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> &#8203;..........


wtf u laffin at???? u gone off that oregano again huh.. hahahahahaha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 10, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> idk wtf it was, just "loud". and weak. im bout to pull this early bitch piece by piece until its gone. you know how small a small ass compacted gram is ?


you sound like the guy to ask, lol. what does 'loud' mean? I know it's a slang but what constitutes a bud being 'loud'? is it the look? the smell?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you sound like the guy to ask, lol. what does 'loud' mean? I know it's a slang but what constitutes a bud being 'loud'? is it the look? the smell?


both but mostly smell..... ive seen the slang change threw da years..... kind.... dro...... kush..... fire..... hot sauce.... LOUD.. lol i remember when kush was actual indica strains of weed... now i guess any good dank is kush? lol got da game fucked up


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2013)

yall be watching that drugs inc shit? i just saw the one on detroit.. so far my favorite... the one in london was interestimg... and the one in puerto rico down right nasty....


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 10, 2013)

theexpress said:


> no but i was gonna make some with the 2 pounds i was robbed of.... ima pick up a couple onions of bubble this weekend for 200 a oz.... cheaper by bulk...


I'm having a meeting today with a girl that makes butane ice-o-lator. Her Dad is a famous weed god though!! I can't make it myself. Maybe if im very luck she'll teach me. Yup! Today's gonna be a good day!!!! Why else would I get up at 9:30am?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 10, 2013)

theexpress said:


> yall be watching that drugs inc shit? i just saw the one on detroit.. so far my favorite... the one in london was interestimg... and the one in puerto rico down right nasty....


Watch that shit all the time bro


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'm having a meeting today with a girl that makes butane ice-o-lator. Her Dad is a famous weed god though!! I can't make it myself. Maybe if im very luck she'll teach me. Yup! Today's gonna be a good day!!!! Why else would I get up at 9:30am?


she makes oils/shatter/budder/waxes from bubble hash? thats nothing new or nothing special sweetheart.. dont make it any stronger but you yield more oil from bubble then high grade trim or flowers..... and if u want i can teach u how to its not that hard lol...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Watch that shit all the time bro


its good shit.... i miss gangland tho... i dont think they make new episodes of it?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 10, 2013)

theexpress said:


> its good shit.... i miss gangland tho... i dont think they make new episodes of it?


I see it on the history channel all the time. I know the latest season is season 5. I'll take a look on the guide tomorrow.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2013)

my hommie just north of me is making it for urs truely fresh....... i love smoking it but i hate making it lol...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I see it on the history channel all the time. I know the latest season is season 5. I'll take a look on the guide tomorrow.



ima be out there soon smiles da clown


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 10, 2013)

theexpress said:


> she makes oils/shatter/budder/waxes from bubble hash? thats nothing new or nothing special sweetheart.. dont make it any stronger but you yield more oil from bubble then high grade trim or flowers..... and if u want i can teach u how to its not that hard lol...


All I know is that it's time consuming. I havent done it. I like playing with the pollinator machine. We're seeing less pollen/kief and more hash and ice-o- lator in the clubs. Even had hash oil in syringes for 40 & 60 for .5 and 1ml I think ? I've made some knockout choc brownies recently with skunk. The thing is I just like my weed (and sometimes whiskey) Ive smoked hash yesterday twice and I just don't like it. Reminds me of what we had in London in the 90's.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 10, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ima be out there soon smiles da clown


That's whats up. Have to hmu.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 10, 2013)

theexpress said:


> my hommie just north of me is making it for urs truely fresh....... i love smoking it but i hate making it lol...


did you just blow your snots? lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> All I know is that it's time consuming. I havent done it. I like playing with the pollinator machine. We're seeing less pollen/kief and more hash and ice-o- lator in the clubs. Even had hash oil in syringes for 40 & 60 for .5 and 1ml I think ? I've made some knockout choc brownies recently with skunk. The thing is I just like my weed (and sometimes whiskey) Ive smoked hash yesterday twice and I just don't like it. Reminds me of what we had in London in the 90's.


whats it gonna take to get you outta your clothes my english lass?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> did you just blow your snots? lol


you know that shit looks melty has fuck... my nigga did a good job... im proud of him... showed him a new method so he dont just beat his bags to shit with his powerdrill lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> That's whats up. Have to hmu.


fo sho doe.... BRING MONEY!!!!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 10, 2013)

theexpress said:


> whats it gonna take to get you outta your clothes my english lass?


Its gonna take About 8 days and a 2 hr flight to London tbh !!  I can't fucking wait, it's been a long time so I told him to get a feather duster for my cobwebs !!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 10, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I can't fucking wait, it's been a long time so I told him to get a feather duster for my cobwebs !!!!


&#8203;................


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Its gonna take About 8 days and a 2 hr flight to London tbh !!  I can't fucking wait, it's been a long time so I told him to get a feather duster for my cobwebs !!!!


lol.... BRING MONEY... errrrrrr POUNDS.... you guys need to just adopt the euro... funny ass looking currency...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> &#8203;................



^^^ thats the same look i get when i used to snort a fat rail of batuu


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 10, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol.... BRING MONEY... errrrrrr POUNDS.... you guys need to just adopt the euro... funny ass looking currency...


He'll be cool as I'll adopt him. UK money will be weird for me though. Not been back in 28 mths and now I'm dying to get back.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 10, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> &#8203;................


Yup!! It's true I'm afraid. I ain't had it since the summer and that was with my ex of 7 years. I'm boring !! They always say the ones that talk abt it aren't getting any!!!! This will now change ! Lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 10, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yup!! It's true I'm afraid. I ain't had it since the summer and that was with my ex of 7 years. I'm boring !! They always say the ones that talk abt it aren't getting any!!!! This will now change ! Lol


your lucky you ain't visiting me , cause I would tear that shit up!  no mercy lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yup!! It's true I'm afraid. I ain't had it since the summer and that was with my ex of 7 years. I'm boring !! They always say the ones that talk abt it aren't getting any!!!! This will now change ! Lol


the ones who dont talk about it are sticking it fat and or ugly bitches....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> your lucky you ain't visiting me , cause I would tear that shit up!  no mercy lol



you trying to take her "surfing" huh


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 10, 2013)

theexpress said:


> you trying to take her "surfing" huh


horseriding bareback, lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> your lucky you ain't visiting me , cause I would tear that shit up!  no mercy lol


can i participate, filmed it, or at the very least watch?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 10, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> your lucky you ain't visiting me , cause I would tear that shit up!  no mercy lol


That's why I stayed on lock down for a while after my break up. U need that space I think. I'm still very lucky tho, Ive seen what's in store for me ! Talk about the best things cum to those who wait !


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 10, 2013)

theexpress said:


> fo sho doe.... BRING MONEY!!!!!


Let me hold a elbow hahahaha only playing chi.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 10, 2013)

theexpress said:


> can i participate, filmed it, or at the very least watch?


you can be the 'fluffer'  lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> horseriding bareback, lol


you tryna get off huh... keep it 100 [youtube]U3AMuA2A4nw[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Let me hold a elbow hahahaha only playing chi.


lol how bout i let u hold a cracked rib .... BRING MONEY!!!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 10, 2013)

theexpress said:


> can i participate, filmed it, or at the very least watch?


No coz I did that when I was 20 with my boyfriend of 6 years and when we split up the tape went uh missing! Glad I put on a good show !


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you can be the 'fluffer'  lol


how bout i just jerk off on both yall faces and well call it good....


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 10, 2013)

theexpress said:


> fo sho doe.... BRING MONEY!!!!!


Let me hold a elbow hahahaha only playing chi.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 10, 2013)

theexpress said:


> how bout i just jerk off on both yall faces and well call it good....


&#8203;......


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> No coz I did that when I was 20 with my boyfriend of 6 years and when we split up the tape went uh missing! Glad I put on a good show !




ohhh oooo spaghettioes


----------



## Sincerely420 (Jan 10, 2013)

Ain't no filter on this thread lmao! Y'all are ruthless hahahah
And I F's with the sig. Good luck with the op


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2013)

Sincerely420 said:


> Ain't no filter on this thread lmao! Y'all are ruthless hahahah
> And I F's with the sig. Good luck with the op


thanx... and fuck censorship in any degree... this is america is it not... lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2013)

man i feel like str8 shit today again... no sleep yet... nasty ass cough.. its fucking hella fatigeing.... wish i had sweetheart of a girl who would make me some chicken soup... and then some good old fallatio with that....


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

theexpress said:


> man i feel like str8 shit today again... no sleep yet... nasty ass cough.. its fucking hella fatigeing.... wish i had sweetheart of a girl who would make me some chicken soup... and then some good old fallatio with that....


Doesn't sound like what a hardass from chicago would be complaining about. Wimp.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2013)

da chi closed the 2012 year off with 506 homicides... once again more then any other city in america. take that detroit!!!!! ta daaaw http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2012/12/29/16218098-tale-of-two-cities-homicides-plummet-in-new-york-leap-in-chicago?lite


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

theexpress said:


> da chi closed the 2012 year off with 506 homicides... once again more then any other city in america. take that detroit!!!!! ta daaaw http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2012/12/29/16218098-tale-of-two-cities-homicides-plummet-in-new-york-leap-in-chicago?lite


They just die easier.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> They just die easier.


no its just that over here we shoot to kill....


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

theexpress said:


> no its just that over here we shoot to kill....


It's because most of you don't know how to handle firearms properly. Look up the stats ho, suicide rate is high as hell too


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you sound like the guy to ask, lol. what does 'loud' mean? I know it's a slang but what constitutes a bud being 'loud'? is it the look? the smell?


Exacty what chi said. I only smoke Loud. I consider my weed to be loud if im selling any. I keep loud on deck(used in sentence, lol). Its mostly about smell, and as long as it dun look like mexi schwag.
and a Loud Pack s ya sack.
[video=youtube;8tHNQ4A2JcI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tHNQ4A2JcI[/video]

flyer than a pellican, higher than a billy goat, its&#65279; ceo im tryna get you higher than a mountain lion, tri n bubble kush supplyin, lyin buyin slangin iron, i suggest you fuck with mine n you dont need no people cryin, time after reminded so icey go stupid diamonds, you just a lil groupie truly plz respect the gucci movie (IT'S GUCCCI) LOL.


----------



## Sincerely420 (Jan 10, 2013)

^^^^^ Who uglier than Gucci damn haha??? That black smoke done finished his mind if you ask me.
And loud over here in NC is anything that you'll pay $20/gram. Prices vary as you go up when you know ppl...But a dub is a dub is a dub. From Cali to NY I'm sure 
Like buddy said^^ You'll know if it loud or not simply by the smell. If it don't smell off ain't loud out here.

And bra you left me with *666* rep points WTF. I appreciate you but damn haha! I need some more rep ASAP!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2013)

Sincerely420 said:


> ^^^^^ Who uglier than Gucci damn haha??? That black smoke done finished his mind if you ask me.
> And loud over here in NC is anything that you'll pay $20/gram. Prices vary as you go up when you know ppl...But a dub is a dub is a dub. From Cali to NY I'm sure
> Like buddy said^^ You'll know if it loud or not simply by the smell. If it don't smell off ain't loud out here.
> 
> And bra you left me with *666* rep points WTF. I appreciate you but damn haha! I need some more rep ASAP!


ur welcome


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2013)

lol first bears... now this... http://news.yahoo.com/authorities-alligator-protecting-marijuana-during-probation-check-071609129.html


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## Sincerely420 (Jan 10, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3m3t_PxiUI <-Stand up for your city son!

I'm from the city of http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bDKq4O8bhc .......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 10, 2013)

Sincerely420 said:


> I'm from the city of http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bDKq4O8bhc .......


#23. the man, the legend. I wanted to be MJ when I was growing up. had has swagger down to a T when I used to play b-ball, lol. tongue wag and all...."like mike. if I could be like mike.."

[video=youtube;b0AGiq9j_Ak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0AGiq9j_Ak[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2013)

Sincerely420 said:


> ^^^^^ Who uglier than Gucci damn haha??? That black smoke done finished his mind if you ask me.
> And loud over here in NC is anything that you'll pay $20/gram. Prices vary as you go up when you know ppl...But a dub is a dub is a dub. From Cali to NY I'm sure
> Like buddy said^^ You'll know if it loud or not simply by the smell. If it don't smell off ain't loud out here.
> 
> And bra you left me with *666* rep points WTF. I appreciate you but damn haha! I need some more rep ASAP!





Sincerely420 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3m3t_PxiUI <-Stand up for your city son!
> 
> I'm from the city of http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bDKq4O8bhc .......


GTFOH, no noobs. not like you lol im too noid. How u from NC im from NC and u from da chi... n chi from the chi. too awkward.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 10, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> GTFOH, no noobs. not like you lol im too noid. How u from NC im from NC and u from da chi... n chi from the chi. too awkward.


if he says he been to HI too then I'm gonna quit posting  lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2013)

funny thing is he aint the first nood to get on here saying that. im thinking either they want beans or they feds, but that the paranoia.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 10, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> funny thing is he aint the first nood to get on here saying that. im thinking either they want beans or they feds, but that the paranoia.


the paranoia hasn't got me yet. lol I ain't got shit going on right now that's why. lol in a few months I'll be on the same wavelength as you. paranoia is a bitch and it gets me from time to time


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2013)

Lol, nobody can even knock on my door without me going crazy. rural southern living will do that to you.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 10, 2013)

A healthy amount of paranoia has kept me clean so far. It's when you get crazy and start pullin' shit that makes you realize you went to far the next day.


----------



## Sincerely420 (Jan 10, 2013)

Lol Tryna smoking them dippers hahah! I understood a lil bit of what you meant but damn lol. I'm from the Port City. The city of Jordan. 910

That Lupe post was directed as the OP lol. And Feds lol. 10,000 posts ago you were prolly hella paranoid haha

But dead ass, I flushed my last grow(2bagseed) the day after the first pre-flowers showed do to an unannounced knock.

Now no one other than my girl knows where I live...Since I made that move I been coolin'.
A sacrifice that I had to make in order to make this possible.
I don't always trust myself, so I damn sure ain't about to trust another guy with my freedom..
People do strange things with their backs up against a wall. Which bring me to the reason I posted here...

The OPs sig is as true as it gets.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2013)

kinetic said:


> A healthy amount of paranoia has kept me clean so far. It's when you get crazy and start pullin' shit that makes you realize you went to far the next day.


Been there, Twice.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm from the streets, so im used to looking out for them boys. Just doing what we do as chill as it is makes me that much more noid. I'm the guy that could be riding in a clean car no drugs n still be on the lookout.i think might have to do with all the times i been arrested and locked too. lol, it complicated but i'm noid as fuck, but dont give a fuck at the same time.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Jan 10, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> All I know is that it's time consuming. I havent done it. I like playing with the pollinator machine. We're seeing less pollen/kief and more hash and ice-o- lator in the clubs. Even had hash oil in syringes for 40 & 60 for .5 and 1ml I think ? I've made some knockout choc brownies recently with skunk. The thing is I just like my weed (and sometimes whiskey) Ive smoked hash yesterday twice and I just don't like it. Reminds me of what we had in London in the 90's.


hey nothing wrong with top rock Hun!! 
I adore that stuff, kicks arse like no weed can do, tastes and smells lush too.
just wish I could still get it, not the crappy soap bar now a days.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Jan 10, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Its gonna take About 8 days and a 2 hr flight to London tbh !!  I can't fucking wait, it's been a long time so I told him to get a feather duster for my cobwebs !!!!


Lucky man!! I wonder who??


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Jan 10, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> the paranoia hasn't got me yet. lol I ain't got shit going on right now that's why. lol in a few months I'll be on the same wavelength as you. paranoia is a bitch and it gets me from time to time


only when I'm caining yay! Though I now avoid that like the plague....
Can't say im a big Fan of being didged out/wired all night...lol!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2013)

Sincerely420 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3m3t_PxiUI <-Stand up for your city son!
> 
> I'm from the city of http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bDKq4O8bhc .......


thats whats up welcome abord


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> GTFOH, no noobs. not like you lol im too noid. How u from NC im from NC and u from da chi... n chi from the chi. too awkward.


u bring up a good point....... thats some funny shit huh


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> funny thing is he aint the first nood to get on here saying that. im thinking either they want beans or they feds, but that the paranoia.


awww man they s.o.l... they aint getting no seeds cuzz we dont do that here its agaisnt site rules... and thats one rule i firmly support.....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I'm from the streets, so im used to looking out for them boys. Just doing what we do as chill as it is makes me that much more noid. I'm the guy that could be riding in a clean car no drugs n still be on the lookout.i think might have to do with all the times i been arrested and locked too. lol, it complicated but i'm noid as fuck, but dont give a fuck at the same time.


you sound like me.... when i been up 3-4 days... lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;2OG02Pq0_H8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OG02Pq0_H8[/video]


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 10, 2013)

theexpress said:


> my hommie just north of me is making it for urs truely fresh....... i love smoking it but i hate making it lol...


Hey Chi!! Can ur homies make this? It's amber glass (en castellano Amber cristal). It's 86% pure THC. Friends gave me some during our 3 hr meeting. Yeah, I enjoyed today! Took me hours to come down.

People smoke it in a pipe as its so expensive. Crack weed!! Lol 60/g


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm sure our resident hashmasters Jebs n Pops showed some glass not too long ago.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 10, 2013)

We make amber. Bho. Been getting good at it too. Been doing it for a few months now


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 10, 2013)

They had this other stuff in there that they call 'ear wax' . Looks nasty. Like candle shavings or something.


----------



## poplars (Jan 10, 2013)

theexpress said:


> my hommie just north of me is making it for urs truely fresh....... i love smoking it but i hate making it lol...



omg,, wet ice hash on cardboard???? GHETTO.

*dies inside*


I don't make glass, I make ice wax.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2013)

Yea i had earwax, once. it was ugly like frozen lumpy butter. from a old riu user a while ago.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Jan 10, 2013)

poplars said:


> omg,, wet ice hash on cardboard???? GHETTO.
> 
> *dies inside*
> 
> ...


I actually thought it looked just like my dogs puppy puke! Lool!!
after munching grass!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2013)

Man wth yo.


----------



## poplars (Jan 10, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Man wth yo.


huh??? whats up??


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2013)

Idk man. I gotta question though. does anybody find weed addictive in a way? btw not a question pertaining to me.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2013)

i now how to do everything involving marijuana...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i now how to do everything involving marijuana...


Bet u makin ya own hemp bracelets n necklaces n shit.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Bet u makin ya own hemp bracelets n necklaces n shit.



of course dont u.....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2013)

Yea, Nothing goes to waste. speaking of which i got 4 months worth of stick stems n fanleaves, dirt n pots which are trash cuz im scared to put this shit in my garbage outside. its starting to take up way to much real estate in my room.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 10, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Idk man. I gotta question though. does anybody find weed addictive in a way? btw not a question pertaining to me.


To an extent, I mean it's really hard to smoke to much pot IMO but some people can't handle their shit and have to have it every moment of the day to get by. Yes there are medical patients that need it everyday but when you can't go a day without smoking and freak out then maybe it is additive. 

Idk bro I don't really think about it towards either direction I just know I use it to medicate and hope that others don't ruin it for me.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2013)

when is the last time you ran out? i just think of it as part of my daily routine. so if i go a day without i feel like something is missing.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 10, 2013)

Ya I feel ya there man. It is part of my daily routine to so I know what you mean you feel like something is missing but I don't think that makes it addicting its just part of who we are. 

Last time I ran out would of been hmm last May before I finally went perpetual.


----------



## Sincerely420 (Jan 10, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> [video=youtube;2OG02Pq0_H8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OG02Pq0_H8[/video]


Neva heard of this fucking bum...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2013)

Then u aint from the Chi.


----------



## Sincerely420 (Jan 10, 2013)

Never said I was. WTF you talking about.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2013)

Sincerely420 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3m3t_PxiUI <-Stand up for your city son!
> 
> I'm from the city of http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bDKq4O8bhc .......


this. so it was an assumption. But u also said u were from NC. but since im the only person in NC that grows weed i dont believe that. oh yea SC too.


----------



## Sincerely420 (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah it was an assumption....*Jordan grew up in Wilmington, North Carolina.* Went to school in my city...
He just made a name for himself in *Chicago. That was only the city of Jordan while he wore the jersey.
Smoke one to that! *


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2013)

Ok i see. Jordan can do me a big favor n fire himself or give his job up. Making my cities team look like trash. shit all our pro teams here need revamping.


----------



## Sincerely420 (Jan 10, 2013)

Can't be the GOAT as a player and coach I guess


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2013)

Pretty Much, plus this city ain't behind the team... at all. we want the hornets back. and im from sc 1:30 down i77 so i been reppin these teams b4 i moved up here recently.


----------



## Sincerely420 (Jan 10, 2013)

http://youtu.be/NtxmnBQmfZs

That other dude wasn't talking about nothing...Whoever he was

"That's just how I feel".


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2013)

Lol, the other dude is Jay Rock. Thank him for getting kendrick schoolboy n all them on. And he is talented for a slob.
they all TDE


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2013)

They are http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Hippy ,.
[video=youtube;oRY1k6aSE0g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRY1k6aSE0g[/video]


----------



## Sincerely420 (Jan 10, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, the other dude is Jay Rock. Thank him for getting kendrick schoolboy n all them on. And he is talented for a slob.
> they all TDE


I'm talkin about that new niggas who are you niggas ish. I know who JR is. That track you posted is *FLAME*


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

Sincerely420 said:


> Neva heard of this fucking bum...


you dont know about bump jilla??? aka young chief.... my nigga did some time for bank robbery.. they just let him out a year ago or so... were u from jo?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Ok i see. Jordan can do me a big favor n fire himself or give his job up. Making my cities team look like trash. shit all our pro teams here need revamping.



it aint jordans fault homie..... not everyone can be like mike,... i remeber going to jorans rest. in da chi... fire ass food


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

for my mind body soul, money mac murder, knolidge, wisdom and uderstanding niggas.... them seven foe niggas who laid down the folkks concept that my an other nations adoptd. FOLKKS OR NOTHIN!!!! [youtube]qXlyapGbHIs[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 11, 2013)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Lucky man!! I wonder who??


if it's you who's the 'lucky man', didn't you say you were married or something?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 11, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> if it's you who's the 'lucky man', didn't you say you were married or something?


No, he said he already had his beautiful girlfriend !!   

T minus 7 days !!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 11, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> No, he said he already had his beautiful girlfriend !!
> 
> T minus 7 days !!


hahahaha. I'd still tear that pussy up  lol have fun you two lovers


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> No, he said he already had his beautiful girlfriend !!
> 
> T minus 7 days !!


ill suck yo pussy out yo pelvic area... now think about that fuck heathrow land in ohare...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

u ainy ever been fucked till u get fucked by a windy city thug!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 11, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ill suck yo pussy out yo pelvic area... now think about that fuck heathrow land in ohare...


 watch your language sir


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> watch your language sir


hahahahahahahhahaha ill send u a copy of it


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 11, 2013)

theexpress said:


> hahahahahahahhahaha ill send u a copy of it


after I tore it all up, lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 11, 2013)

Shiiiiiiit!!! Good times to cum!!! 

Check list: passport, weed (don't leave home without it), toothbrush and above all, the feather duster!! 

OMG! OMG! OMG !! Yiiiippppeeeee!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> after I tore it all up, lol


2nd is better then 3rd fuckit jo


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 11, 2013)

theexpress said:


> 2nd is better then 3rd fuckit jo


ahahaahhahaa


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Shiiiiiiit!!! Good times to cum!!!
> 
> Check list: passport, weed (don't leave home without it), toothbrush and above all, the feather duster!!
> 
> OMG! OMG! OMG !! Yiiiippppeeeee!!!


i always wanted to bone a british chick...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i always wanted to bone a british chick...


just tag me in when its my turn chally... ima be in that dark corner keeping it hard till im up..


----------



## poplars (Jan 11, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Idk man. I gotta question though. does anybody find weed addictive in a way? btw not a question pertaining to me.



of course it's fuckin addictive. not as addictive as other things, but I've smoked enough every day that when I quit I will get the cold sweats and feel like I' drank like 3 cups of coffee all day whilst the apetite isn't the same, etc.. that's addiction.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 11, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i always wanted to bone a british chick...


Yeah but the accent would kill u in 5 mins flat.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

theexpress said:


> for my mind body soul, money mac murder, knolidge, wisdom and uderstanding niggas.... them seven foe niggas who laid down the folkks concept that my an other nations adoptd. FOLKKS OR NOTHIN!!!! [youtube]qXlyapGbHIs[/youtube]


When i was BOSS.. WAS in middle school we was 2.7.4. and we used to have to learn all that shit, all of it. or we was gettin violated. But this Crippin is just like me, or was. wild as fuck for no reason.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

if not for cannabiss.. id be dead or in jail with a couple bodies on my case... i owe everything to this plant..... ^^^


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yeah but the accent would kill u in 5 mins flat.


this dick would have u squirtin in 5 min flat.... im wicked with it... this dick like magic.. i make all kinds of speeds and diffrent motions.. always switching it up to keep it new and fresh... id stretch out some fierce mamaz


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

same here chi. MJ n my lady.. but more MJ in the house because it made me sit my ass down n not lett the whole hood in my crib.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

theexpress said:


> this dick would have u squirtin in 5 min flat.... im wicked with it... this dick like magic.. i make all kinds of speeds and diffrent motions.. always switching it up to keep it new and fresh... id stretch out some fierce mamaz


Lmmfao


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 11, 2013)

theexpress said:


> this dick would have u squirtin in 5 min flat.... im wicked with it... this dick like magic.. i make all kinds of speeds and diffrent motions.. always switching it up to keep it new and fresh... id stretch out some fierce mamaz


Chi! Wtf? A dick is a dick and a dildo is a dildo???? Starting treatin it as such as you'll spend more time using it and less time typing on RIU !


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 11, 2013)

theexpress said:


> this dick would have u squirtin in 5 min flat.... im wicked with it... this dick like magic.. i make all kinds of speeds and diffrent motions.. always switching it up to keep it new and fresh... id stretch out some fierce mamaz


I'm saving this for future signature. lol 

I got that magic too


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Chi! Wtf? A dick is a dick and a dildo is a dildo???? Starting treatin it as such as you'll spend more time using it and less time typing on RIU !


that ain't true. You must ain't had no Goon dick before. its different then that uptight white dick. i call myself a Mixed-dingo, i got that work. Thug dick is incredible i turned women into sex monsters in the past. Plain vanilla dick ain't shit. better check the porno's


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

crips aint so organised... they act on impulse with no real leadership... da folks are like a well oiled military machine...everything is planned out in great detail before work is put in.. failure is not acceptable... example.. crip hommie gets killed crips get mad and go shoot u rigt away in broad day light .....folkks get shot... we burry folks... at the funeral we begin plans to handle bizzz. a week goes by... wait for dark... report a fake shooting on the other side of the hood... giving u about 20 min for you and 3 carloads of niggas to roll up jump out da whipe run up on iggas and spray the whole fuking block... dont stop shooting till u out of bullits... then when yall niggas have yall funeral... then my niggas come by and shoot ur fucking funeral up!!!! dont even matter if ur momma or granny gets hit.. thats folkks


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

lol, sorry if that sound racist. but it seems to be true.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 11, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> that ain't true. You must ain't had no Goon dick before. its different then that uptight white dick. i call myself a Mixed-dingo, i got that work. Thug dick is incredible i turned women into sex monsters in the past. Plain vanilla dick ain't shit. better check the porno's


I got brown in me and also a little thug too so I can relate to what you're saying 


saving this quite for future sig too, lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm saving this for future signature. lol
> 
> I got that magic too



[youtube]de4row4MmB4[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

theexpress said:


> crips aint so organised... they act on impulse with no real leadership... da folks are like a well oiled military machine...everything is planned out in great detail before work is put in.. failure is not acceptable... example.. crip hommie gets killed crips get mad and go shoot u rigt away in broad day light .....folkks get shot... we burry folks... at the funeral we begin plans to handle bizzz. a week goes by... wait for dark... report a fake shooting on the other side of the hood... giving u about 20 min for you and 3 carloads of niggas to roll up jump out da whipe run up on iggas and spray the whole fuking block... dont stop shooting till u out of bullits... then when yall niggas have yall funeral... then my niggas come by and shoot ur fucking funeral up!!!! dont even matter if ur momma or granny gets hit.. thats folkks


Yea, we ride in the day or night. No organziation for the most part I'm big homie n i aint even in sc. but i can control from my facebook plus my bro is as well(im his lefty) so he do what i cant. the feds took out all the top 74 niggas last year.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Chi! Wtf? A dick is a dick and a dildo is a dildo???? Starting treatin it as such as you'll spend more time using it and less time typing on RIU !


not tru... and furthure more ill make u nutt with just my fingers... u gonna experiance all 3 kinds of orgasims women can have.. g spot, clitoraal, and anal...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Yea, we ride in the day or night. No organziation for the most part I'm big homie n i aint even in sc. but i can control from my facebook plus my bro is as well(im his lefty) so he do what i cant. the feds took out all the top 74 niggas last year.


over here nothing is doen till chief gives da order.... and yes we have all kinds of laws, prayers, and literature u have to knw... i remeber has a shorty we used to get check for our lit. and if u said one word wrong u got puton the wall and run threw da gauntlet... catch a V real fast.. peewee folkks learned not to fuck up right quick... shit makes a man outta ya.. no lie dog


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 11, 2013)

I can't believe I'm bringing out the worst/best in you to the point you wanna save for signatures!! Hey, I'm 35 so in my time I did come across guys that weren't white. I'm a Londoner after all!! Happy to be with my local boy regardless of colour tbh.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

IDK bout that anal shit. i made my girl cry when we first started fuckin, before we were in a relationship. it was so uncomfy i can't do it again.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 11, 2013)

theexpress said:


> not tru... and furthure more ill make u nutt with just my fingers... u gonna experiance all 3 kinds of orgasims women can have.. g spot, clitoraal, and anal...



Uh yeah! You's da sexpert! LMFAO


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 11, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> IDK bout that anal shit. i made my girl cry when we first started fuckin, before we were in a relationship. it was so uncomfy i can't do it again.


I wanna hear more about the 'crying' part ! Lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> IDK bout that anal shit. i made my girl cry when we first started fuckin, before we were in a relationship. it was so uncomfy i can't do it again.


u sick has hell.. i love getting in girls booties... i jizz buckets jo wtf u thougt... and the more they scream the more i likes it jack


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Uh yeah! You's da sexpert! LMFAO


dildoes run outta batteries... but i dont.. esp on molly or shards...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

theexpress said:


> over here nothing is doen till chief gives da order.... and yes we have all kinds of laws, prayers, and literature u have to knw... i remeber has a shorty we used to get check for our lit. and if u said one word wrong u got puton the wall and run threw da gauntlet... catch a V real fast.. peewee folkks learned not to fuck up right quick... shit makes a man outta ya.. no lie dog


Lol, Learning lit. for V's we used to do a "walk the life" wit 6 niggas 3 on each side. I got jumped in doing "6 penny pick up" picking up 6 pennies while getting beat. then the 6 point star which is a circle of death. or take 6 to the chest. i was on top of my lit. them niggas still love me. My only two growing homies are Over half the cities 74 now.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah but she was crying before they were in a relationship. So I'm wondering if that's why? Or she liked? Or she really didn't like it? She'd have liked it more if they were in a relationship ?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I wanna hear more about the 'crying' part ! Lol


Try imagining a anaconda going into a garter snake hole . but im very humble bout this dick. she hated it. but its been 6 years. time to try again.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 11, 2013)

OK, so who in the western suburbs has been cleaning out Home Depots and Menards of Promix, Epsoma fertilizers, and light bulb adapters?.

At least leave me a few...you don't need 18 bags of Plant-tone!


----------



## Sincerely420 (Jan 11, 2013)

theexpress said:


> you dont know about bump jilla??? aka young chief.... my nigga did some time for bank robbery.. they just let him out a year ago or so... were u from jo?



Wilmington, NC. "The City of Jordan". Not Chicago.
And if dude was nice like that, he woulda never had to rob a bank...Somebody woulda been listening out


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, Learning lit. for V's we used to do a "walk the life" wit 6 niggas 3 on each side. I got jumped in doing "6 penny pick up" picking up 6 pennies while getting beat. then the 6 point star which is a circle of death. or take 6 to the chest. i was on top of my lit. them niggas still love me. My only two growing homies are Over half the cities 74 now.


lol pickin up pennie... ours were from 10 seconds up depending on what u did.. and ranged in severity.... again depending on what u did.. starts out with just body blows... one of the worst v's you could get was that "head to toe" you couldnt fight back... if u did.. niggas hitt u harder .... if they saw a single tear in ur eye... NIGGAS HIT U HARDER!!!! make a man outta ya... more severe v's then that even.... 2 above it... u could get shot in ur leg if u lets say got acused of rape....... u could lose ur life even... thats called an s.o.s. shoot on sight.... snitching 100% of the time will result in this... also jumping ship and joining another mob.... thug life.. i didnt make the rules... but i knew better then to not follow them lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

Sincerely420 said:


> Wilmington, NC. "The City of Jordan". Not Chicago.
> And if dude was nice like that, he woulda never had to rob a bank...Somebody woulda been listening out


Ita a helluva lot easier to rob a bank than to get a deal. My homies just robbed a bank got in a shoot out and 1 homie died. they really went out like some g's. movie shit.



> [h=1]3 arrested, 1 killed following bank robbery near Columbia Place Mall[/h] By NOELLE PHILLIPS and R. DARREN PRICE - [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> OK, so who in the western suburbs has been cleaning out Home Depots and Menards of Promix, Epsoma fertilizers, and light bulb adapters?.
> 
> At least leave me a few...you don't need 18 bags of Plant-tone!


my bad they were all out in da city so i had to jump on i88 westbond.... they dont stock planting shit in winter bro... u gonna have to order offline or wait till spring


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Ita a helluva lot easier to rob a bank than to get a deal. My homies just robbed a bank got in a shoot out and 1 homie died. they really went out like some g's. movie shit.


free sin c!!! http://chicagogangs.org/index.php?pr=NEWS83


----------



## Sincerely420 (Jan 11, 2013)

Life too fucking short for all that BS...If buddy was nice, and had any will, he'd get signed. Period.
The risk vs. the reward in an armed robbery don't add for me.

Ive bee to Liverpool in the UK, never London. 
One thing I know is that western european girls love American boys..Period.
And SWAG you got...times that by like 10 abroad...that's literally what it's like..Just because you from the states...

Now....get a F on your record, and you ain't traveling abroad bra. 
You ain't getting financial aid for school either...
No to mention the fuckin Jim Crow system...Get entered into that if you wanna...

I had to many ppl close to me die for whatever reason, that I ain't worried about a lot shit these days.
Life's that short. And it's easier to get killed than it is to live a good life in EVERY hood, bcuz a nigga without shit to lose is a DANGEROUS man, and ANY gun can play god on any given day.
I don't condone none of that shit man...

If you about that, it should be that money ain't thang...But if you ain't in it for the cash or gettin that...You wasting time.
You can't choose family....Unfortunately...
But just about everything else requires a choice...

You love pussy then you love freedom.
And I know for a FACT that ANYTHING is possible if you correctly plan it. Don't come back with ideas of walking on the moon or some shit. I'm talking life.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

that article makes us look awfull.. whats not stated there is buddy was a big time big time coke dealer... who operated in the hood and didnt wanna pay da landlords rent.. shit happends esp in chicago..


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

Sincerely420 said:


> Life too fucking short for all that BS...If buddy was nice, and had any will, he'd get signed. Period.
> The risk vs. the reward in an armed robbery don't add for me.
> 
> Ive bee to Liverpool in the UK, never London.
> ...


life is also too short to wake up eberyday like a chump and go to work... day in day out... never have enough money to live hw u wanna live.. just enough to LIVE.. fuck all that


----------



## Sincerely420 (Jan 11, 2013)

If you wake up like a chump and go to work day in and out to make "not enough money"...That's your fault 9/10 times.
Handle your business and you won't haveto rob a bank to get money. This is AMERICA.

Think about the fucking dude that patented the sillyband....Cut a shape out of a string of rubber and then sold it nationwide...
Now he ain't got SHIT to worry about even tho his days are done...That's just one example.

THIS IS AMERICA. And it's still the land of opportunity.

*edit* granted we do work too fucking hard for what we're given 9/10 times too..It's so many ways to get money that you taking a FAT ASS LOSS by robbing a bank. That's a DUMBASS way out if you ask me


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 11, 2013)

Sincerely420 said:


> Life too fucking short for all that BS...If buddy was nice, and had any will, he'd get signed. Period.
> The risk vs. the reward in an armed robbery don't add for me.
> 
> Ive bee to Liverpool in the UK, never London.
> ...


Liverpool is not London. They even look different, check 'scouser eyebrows' on google. They are just a lot friendlier up North. London is moody. Just like me!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

bank robbery is a victemless crime..... so long has noone gets hurt


----------



## Sincerely420 (Jan 11, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Liverpool is not London. They even look different, check 'scouser eyebrows' on google. They are just a lot friendlier up North. London is moody. Just like me!!


DUH it's still in England! And I got MAD LOVE over there haha. I know about scousers like I know about geordies and all this lol I've been schooled by my scouser lad. Worked with a guy from Newcastle as well!
But I lived in Holland for 15 months and flew over once for three nights...Never had a better three nights! And the weed was still coming from Holland, so it's just like being in Amsterdam. I wish I ferry from here to the UK lol


----------



## Sincerely420 (Jan 11, 2013)

theexpress said:


> bank robbery is a victemless crime..... so long has noone gets hurt


Bank robbery is a sure fire way to get fucked in the ass by some big ass nigga. No homo


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 11, 2013)

Fuck the UK. London weren't good enough either. Estoy en Barcelona desde 2005 !!!  

Check out my local shopping centre from when I was a kid. Bang out of order!! 


[video=youtube;izw1lnm2yyU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izw1lnm2yyU&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

KK- does it look familiar ? Lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

Sincerely420 said:


> Life too fucking short for all that BS...If buddy was nice, and had any will, he'd get signed. Period.
> The risk vs. the reward in an armed robbery don't add for me.


 wrong... a lot of my niggas can rap. n my niggas is in the hood stuck Labels dont go there. mf's got fams to feed and can't only focus on rap. not to mention these niggas dont have internet.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

i guess you gotta be from the bottom to dig it.


----------



## Sincerely420 (Jan 11, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> wrong... a lot of my niggas can rap. n my niggas is in the hood stuck Labels dont go there. mf's got fams to feed and can't only focus on rap. not to mention these niggas dont have internet.


Bra...talent is talent. Period. Labels go to hoods ALL DAY. Labels know where that advance money coming back from, in the back of their minds...They need each other labels and artist....It's simple. In fact, labels need artists..Artist don't need labels.
If you're good at what you do...Ppl gonna notice..If you're great at what you do, more ppl gonna notice..

I can rap....But I ain't famous...I don't work hard enough on the craft..It's not what I wanna do.
"MFers" hustle to put money in the pockets where I'm from..Not robbing banks because I guess they ain't stupid enough..The ones that are...You hear about em on the evening news...And bra...I'm from the bottom of the bottoms bottom..And I learned to use the internet as well as do over time..Not having or not using ain't an excuse for nothing.
My brothers 36 and just went back to college last year...The reason I had EVERYTHING I did as a kid was because of him hustling....

Dont give me no excuses.... If you can rap, you can get signed...It's all on how bad you want it.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i guess you gotta be from the bottom to dig it.


where im from if u wanna rise above u gotta 1. have a wicked jum shot, 2. rap, 3. move alotta narcotics... and now 4. grow some fire ass weed!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

Sincerely420 said:


> Bra...talent is talent. Period. Labels go to hoods ALL DAY. Labels know where that advance money coming back from, in the back of their minds...They need each other labels and artist....It's simple. In fact, labels need artists..Artist don't need labels.
> If you're good at what you do...Ppl gonna notice..If you're great at what you more ppl gonna notice..
> 
> I can rap....But I ain't famous...I don't work hard enough on the craft..
> ...


Your still not gettin' it. My homie is 23 with 5 kids, can rap better than 99% of ppl i know. But he cant get time to do any music because right now hes on a full time grind. Labels to don't got to hoods. I have a background in the music business, a serious one. Labels are not going into the hood to find talent. they search the net for artist that have a fanbase already and then sign them. they dont want to do the A&Rs are not looking to polish the rapper anymore. they want an already put together kit they can put there name on.... Look at trinidad james. That is one way, the other way is knowing somebody. If you rap (the best ever) right? but aint dropped no tapes and songs or nobody knows you, im not wasting my time. artist developement is dead. i know this from experiences. i i been in the big offices in atl and NY/NJ met some of your fave rappers and even non faves(benzino for one but that guy is a money machine genius) they don't want the hood nigga with a risk of losing their money to the streets or a personality. but yes grinding is the only part that matters. if was about rhymes we would have a much different radio. like jay said "truthfully i wanna rhyme like common sense(but i did 5 mill) i aint been rappn liker common since".


everybody don't know how to do it the right way. idk one person im cool with in reality with HS Diplomas, so as far as it is to them, they gonna thug they way out, or into a circle.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

Sincerely420 said:


> Bra...talent is talent. Period. Labels go to hoods ALL DAY. Labels know where that advance money coming back from, in the back of their minds...They need each other labels and artist....It's simple. In fact, labels need artists..Artist don't need labels.
> If you're good at what you do...Ppl gonna notice..If you're great at what you do, more ppl gonna notice..
> 
> I can rap....But I ain't famous...I don't work hard enough on the craft..It's not what I wanna do.
> ...


i have lots of felonies..... and am ghetto has fuck!!!! im not gettening no comfy desk job... my best bet would be blue collar construction work.. breaking my fucking back for 35$ an hour or so..... u need to know someone to get into that.. which i do... but.. they wake up early has fuck.. be at work at 6 am!!! they drug test too.... and right now there is no work period!!!!! and when the work comes.. only the most plugged ones getting work.. everyone else left to rot at the union hall...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

Gotta beat the block.. that all most of us know. i tried college twice but better believe crack is a lot more lucrative. plus i just used to chill all day. way better than school. go there and come out oweing 50,000 whether i finish or not, spend life payin it off. fuck that, id rather go to mental health n then go get a check from the gove n flip that.


----------



## Sincerely420 (Jan 11, 2013)

They won't let me fucking rep you for that...But that's fact of the matter for black America. Everybody here needs to see that.

That's and the fact that you missed *#5. Have a strong ass intellect.* And a solid mind and heart......

The shit that we seen or had to see on a daily basis coming up, makes us who we are...Our strength from life experience is SECOND TO NONE. The problem is finding the way to cull that experience and do something special with it...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Gotta beat the block.. that all most of us know.


the block been kickin my ass lately... them 2 units hurt still... niggas aint got dues on time... cant catch no cases....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

the money train is slowwing down..... need inventory!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 11, 2013)

theexpress said:


> .. my best bet would be blue collar construction work.. breaking my fucking back for 35$ an hour or so.....


you can make waaaay more than that, trust me. but I hear what you're saying.


and on a side note, my back stay all bust too, so I'm just about over that phase of my life and moving on to the next one


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

Sincerely420 said:


> They won't let me fucking rep you for that...But that's fact of the matter for black America. Everybody here needs to see that.
> 
> That's and the fact that you missed *#5. Have a strong ass intellect.* And a solid mind and heart......
> 
> The shit that we seen or had to see on a daily basis coming up, makes us who we are...Our strength from life experience is SECOND TO NONE. The problem is finding the way to cull that experience and do something special with it...


me n u the only black ppl in here, lol.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

anyhow.....anyway.... ima live another day.... i found my calling.. ima be in this field for life!!!!!!!! theres nothing wrong with what im doing only the place i been doing it for most of the time i been doing it till 2012.... ima move to a med state.. problem solved... i learnd whats really gucci in cali... and i was always a fast learner!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 11, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> me n u the only black ppl in here, lol.


&#8203;.......


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you can make waaaay more than that, trust me. but I hear what you're saying.
> 
> 
> and on a side note, my back stay all bust too, so I'm just about over that phase of my life and moving on to the next one


i know.... my unkle makes 50 an hour painting!!!!! foremans and higher uos way more!!! id start off at apprentiship at 20 some an hour.. and after that be at 30 some.. then a dollar raise everyyear not counting promotions.. i know da game daddy.. im from chicago union capital... WE GOT OBAMA INTO OFFICE 2CE WE KNOW WHAT WE TALKING ABOUT LOL


----------



## Sincerely420 (Jan 11, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Your still not gettin' it. My homie is 23 with 5 kids, can rap better than 99% of ppl i know. But he cant get time to do any music because right now hes on a full time grind. Labels to don't got to hoods. I have a background in the music business, a serious one. Labels are not going into the hood to find talent. they search the net for artist that have a fanbase already and then sign them. they dont want to do the A&Rs are not looking to polish the rapper anymore. they want an already put together kit they can put there name on.... Look at trinidad james. That is one way, the other way is knowing somebody. If you rap (the best ever) right? but aint dropped no tapes and songs or nobody knows you, im not wasting my time. artist developement is dead. i know this from experiences. i i been in the big offices in atl and NY/NJ met some of your fave rappers and even non faves(benzino for one but that guy is a money machine genius) they don't want the hood nigga with a risk of losing their money to the streets or a personality. but yes grinding is the only part that matters. if was about rhymes we would have a much different radio. like jay said "truthfully i wanna rhyme like common sense(but i did 5 mill) i aint been rappn liker common since".
> 
> 
> everybody don't know how to do it the right way. idk one person im cool with in reality with HS Diplomas, so as far as it is to them, they gonna thug they way out, or into a circle.



It ain't that your homie don't get time...It's that he don't make time..A wise man once said that to me, and I havent since said that I didn't have time for anything..Bcuz I plan and make time for when it's due man. Think about that..

And ok, labels don't go to hoods...That's understandable....We'll the hood damn sure gets to the label....And they work it out from there..
Drug money finances the rap game bra....That's a FACT. I be execs turn their heads like the state of Cali in regards to weed.

You ain't gone get some rapper that ain't from the hood to connect with ppl that are...I mean...Drake is paid, but it still co-signed by nobody like that...He just talks a lot it about the life and got with the right team at the right time.

You ain't tellin me 2chainz came up of his flow alone...I can say the same for half these rapper out here...If you bang bra you would know this...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

But this is a very international thread. between Me,Doc,Chi,Pops, and if you count howak lol all corners covered.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> me n u the only black ppl in here, lol.


lol i bet dude hella white washed... round here we call that halfrican..... lol he got that drake complex going... lollolol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 11, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i know.... my unkle makes 50 an hour painting!!!!! foremans and higher uos way more!!! id start off at apprentiship at 20 some an hour.. and after that be at 30 some.. then a dollar raise everyyear not counting promotions.. i know da game daddy.. im from chicago union capital... WE GOT OBAMA INTO OFFICE 2CE WE KNOW WHAT WE TALKING ABOUT LOL


you start your own business and that's when you see the big bucks


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you start your own business and that's when you see the big bucks


i already have my own bizzness.......


----------



## Sincerely420 (Jan 11, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol i bet dude hella white washed... round here we call that halfrican..... lol he got that drake complex going... lollolol


I bet dude hella good...We call that as it is around here...Hella good. This shit you sayin makes me realize how much time I just wasted...Pfff..
I don't have to hustle...Bcuz I'm good...I don't gotta move west to grow weed, bcuz I'm good....And I only speak my mind to try to lookout for others bcuz I'm good.
My ego don't concern none of you....You don't know me "gangster"

Let me get back to being productive now...I'm done with your thread kid. Good luck in life.

And did I say I was GOOOOOOOOOOOOD? Like with that many O's <-


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 11, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i already have my own bizzness.......


pimpin' ain't easy, lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

Sincerely420 said:


> It ain't that your homie don't get time...It's that he don't make time..A wise man once said that to me, and I havent since said that I didn't have time for anything..Bcuz I plan and make time for when it's due man. Think about that..
> 
> And ok, labels don't go to hoods...That's understandable....We'll the hood damn sure gets to the label....And they work it out from there..
> Drug money finances the rap game bra....That's a FACT. I be execs turn their heads like the state of Cali in regards to weed.
> ...


two chainz been in the industry over ten years(met him and his manager on two occasions back in 03) right along with t.i.'s manager while performing at his club in atl. where my car got broken into. he had time to pefect "his" style. drake is co-signed by real thugs in houston and memphis where his pops is a crackhead. i know this for fact. 
as far as my bro in law. He cant make time. time is what it is. time is money. imagine having 5 kids no ged no job but a helluva hustle. No time for the studio when u gotta feed the fam, but he locked up until march up in raleigh, gettin his ged too. he WANTS to do right . n he got the mind and the right homie(me) .. but at the end of the day my nieces n nephews gotta eat.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> But this is a very international thread. between Me,Doc,Chi,Pops, and if you count howak lol all corners covered.


you might not know this but pops is black has hell.... he soo black he purple... he is one of them str8 from africa funny accent sounding blacks who doesnt wanna be black because he is ashamed of da ghetto niggas around here... so thats why he talks all proper and has good spelling... i dont know who da fuck that white dude is in his avitar but that aint pops purple ass!!! lmao


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol i bet dude hella white washed... round here we call that halfrican..... lol he got that drake complex going... lollolol


lmfaooo halfrican. i like that. NEW SHIT!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 11, 2013)

I learn a lot on this thread


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> pimpin' ain't easy, lol


nethet is fronting shit out and having vics pay u on time... is chi gonna have to choke a nigga for for 200 bux!!!! find out by monday!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

Sincerely420 said:


> I bet dude hella good...We call that as it is around here...Hella good. This shit you sayin makes me realize how much time I just wasted...Pfff..
> I don't have to hustle...Bcuz I'm good...I don't gotta move west to grow weed, bcuz I'm good....And I only speak my mind to try to lookout for others bcuz I'm good.
> My ego don't concern none of you....You don't know me "gangster"
> 
> ...


dont leave yo, i love talking demographics music n street shit. in a political kinda way.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 11, 2013)

theexpress said:


> nethet is fronting shit out and having vics pay u on time... is chi gonna have to choke a nigga for for 200 bux!!!! find out by monday!!!!


it's all part of the hustle

just make sure that nigga don't choke you out, lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I learn a lot on this thread


i made ur pimp hand strong jo!!!!!! now u got that chitown strut to ya... u learned well my pupil...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 11, 2013)

Sincerely420 said:


> I bet dude hella good...We call that as it is around here...Hella good. This shit you sayin makes me realize how much time I just wasted...Pfff..
> I don't have to hustle...Bcuz I'm good...I don't gotta move west to grow weed, bcuz I'm good....And I only speak my mind to try to lookout for others bcuz I'm good.
> My ego don't concern none of you....You don't know me "gangster"
> 
> ...


ya dude, don't leave. theexpress always acts like this, it's part of his swag. you'll get used to it. he's mostly just talking shit. he does this to all of us even though we are better growers than he is


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> it's all part of the hustle
> 
> just make sure that nigga don't choke you out, lol


looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool............


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

looooooooooooooooooool...i wasnt even paying attention to what that huff ass nigga was saying.. apparently he took offense to something? lol loook at trubs trying to get hommie to stay just cuzz he black {allegedly} hahahahaha... jo i dont gotta treat u special.. this my block come correct.. u gotta earn my respect... if anything u owe me not me owe u... look at da rep i gave u... pay how ur momma weigh.... hefty... i need my dues!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya dude, don't leave. theexpress always acts like this, it's part of his swag. you'll get used to it. he's mostly just talking shit. he does this to all of us even though we are better growers than he is


mostly... this is mosty correct.. MOSTLY..


----------



## Sincerely420 (Jan 11, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> two chainz been in the industry over ten years(met him and his manager on two occasions back in 03) right along with t.i.'s manager while performing at his club in atl. where my car got broken into. he had time to pefect "his" style. drake is co-signed by real thugs in houston and memphis where his pops is a crackhead. i know this for fact.
> as far as my bro in law. He cant make time. time is what it is. time is money. imagine having 5 kids no ged no job but a helluva hustle. No time for the studio when u gotta feed the fam, but he locked up until march up in raleigh, gettin his ged too. he WANTS to do right . n he got the mind and the right homie(me) .. but at the end of the day my nieces n nephews gotta eat.


You can make time for ANYTHING you need to. You can't freeze or change the way it moves...But you can damn sure make time for anything..
My momma hustled everyday right in front of my eyes...It more ways that you could probably imagine...
I been on my own now since 18 and I've been tow two different colleges, The Citadel and Catawba College, and lived across the water for 15 months dus ik spreek goed nederlands(so I speak food Dutch). I dropped out of both of those schools because of things that I had to do. Decisions I had to make..Without a mom or a dad at 18, you learn sacrifice QUICK. No need to get into the story of my life...But I'm from under a fucking rock that lives in a hard place..

My intellect is the difference between you and I...Or myself and whoever else...
Our mindset, that go get it thing...That's AMERICAN BORN AND BRED. Go abroad for ANY amount of time and you'll notice that..

I say all that to say you make time for what you wnat/need if you want/need it enough.
If buddys better than 99% of rappers you heard, he'd be known in the world.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

Sincerely420 said:


> You can make time for ANYTHING you need to. You can't freeze or change the way it moves...But you can damn sure make time for anything..
> My momma hustled everyday right in front of my eyes...It more ways that you could probably imagine...
> I been on my own now since 18 and I've been tow two different colleges, The Citadel and Catawba College, and lived across the water for 15 months dus ik spreek goed nederlands(so I speak food Dutch). I dropped out of both of those schools because of things that I had to do. Decisions I had to make..Without a mom or a dad at 18, you learn sacrifice QUICK. No need to get into the story of my life...But I'm from under a fucking rock that lives in a hard place..
> 
> ...



in a world were garbadge ass rappers make it big but the real talent is left to the street partner what ur saying is false... HOW DA FUCK DO U EXPLAINE JAY Z!!!!!!???? with his huff ass..... he str8 garbage!!!! yet look at him.... look at lil boosie garbage ass... even gucci... flo rider??? come da fuck on man...... boo boo ass niggas


----------



## Sincerely420 (Jan 11, 2013)

theexpress said:


> looooooooooooooooooool...i wasnt even paying attention to what that huff ass nigga was saying.. apparently he took offense to something? lol loook at trubs trying to get hommie to stay just cuzz he black {allegedly} hahahahaha... jo i dont gotta treat u special.. this my block come correct.. u gotta earn my respect... if anything u owe me not me owe u... look at da rep i gave u... pay how ur momma weigh.... hefty... i need my dues!!!


You need some fucking help bra...Period.
I wish I could respect you...The shit you sayin just disgust me...It was funny at first like everything but then...true colors shine. 

I owe you for giving me rep on a website? Take it back damn...It's worthless coming from you. I rather you not acknowledge me or would tht be treating me special? 

And momma wasn't hefty either. She was a queen that raised kings...Kings that do the things I do...The things my brother does....
Cheers to living a good life tho...Hopefully you get it right sooner than later..Better sooner because second chances grow numbered by MINUTE..

And lastly...I'm offended that you saying you black and talking out the side of your neck for the world to witness..I'm offended but I could care less and won't sweat about it.
Did I say already that I was good?? Like GREAT actually??


I hope you find what you looking for 

But Ill tell you now that the answers ain't in the box you living in


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

Sincerely420 said:


> You can make time for ANYTHING you need to. You can't freeze or change the way it moves...But you can damn sure make time for anything..
> My momma hustled everyday right in front of my eyes...It more ways that you could probably imagine...
> I been on my own now since 18 and I've been tow two different colleges, The Citadel and Catawba College, and lived across the water for 15 months dus ik spreek goed nederlands(so I speak food Dutch). I dropped out of both of those schools because of things that I had to do. Decisions I had to make..Without a mom or a dad at 18, you learn sacrifice QUICK. No need to get into the story of my life...But I'm from under a fucking rock that lives in a hard place..
> 
> ...


You sir are officially white washed? u went to the citadel ? j/p i went to camden military as a teen lol you actually got in ? i been on my own since 16 so i can relate man. my whole thing is. You cant make time for something if ypou cant fit in. going hand n hand wit dont give you time to relax, music is secondary when you have real responsibilities. On tne flip side my other homie can rap, has no kids n dropped the first independent dj drama gangsta grills way back he had time, and money. studio time cost bread, so doe comps internet n shit. If you barely feedin your fam and your wife n kids are needing it bad, no time for other shit.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

Sincerely420 said:


> You need some fucking help bra...Period.
> I wish I could respect you...The shit you sayin just disgust me...It was funny at first like everything but then...true colors shine.
> 
> I owe you for giving me rep on a website? Take it back damn...It's worthless coming from you. I rather you not acknowledge me or would tht be treating me special?
> ...


hahahahaha get yo big "let me tell ya some youngblood" face ass on man.... you need to stop fucking antagonizing me or u gonna like me even less... go put some activator in ur hair or something jo... fall da fuck back...


----------



## Sincerely420 (Jan 11, 2013)

theexpress said:


> in a world were garbadge ass rappers make it big but the real talent is left to the street partner what ur saying is false... HOW DA FUCK DO U EXPLAINE JAY Z!!!!!!???? with his huff ass..... he str8 garbage!!!! yet look at him.... look at lil boosie garbage ass... even gucci... flo rider??? come da fuck on man...... boo boo ass niggas


Jay-Z is one that you need to hold your mouth when you talking about...We talking about a dude who aint really have SHIT at 24(my age) but some work...
Now he's the part owner of an NBA team in his HOMETOWN...WTF you talking about....
And how did Jay-Z come up? Drug money...Where's he from..Brownsville, Brooklyn where its gutter as fuck.
Gucci - Drug money....Boosie...Fuck if I know....Florida...a smart nigga...Get in where you fit in and get money..I ain't mad.

Who cares how garbage you think they are...They're all GOOD as far as they're concern...Disagree with that?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

i guess i get chi because he is exactly like my brother, and a lot of my homies. But you gotta really live it and i can tell you havn't or you'd still be in it. i mean really live it. my niggas aint never left they N'hood back in columbia. i made it out n moved to the queen city(because i got robbed which is documented with pics n shit) I really live it n i feel you dont get it. i been hungry and i ain't bout to be hungry again especially at somebody else's will . you being on your own at 18 in college is not on your own. 16 with a burnt down crib sleepin in the car wit a 44 magnum n a pound a weed is being on your own .


----------



## Sincerely420 (Jan 11, 2013)

theexpress said:


> hahahahaha get yo big "let me tell ya some youngblood" face ass on man.... you need to stop fucking antagonizing me or u gonna like me even less... go put some activator in ur hair or something jo... fall da fuck back...


I'm a young blood boy...And ain't no need to hide my beautiful BLACK dreads...And I didn't just put that avatar up boy.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya dude, don't leave. theexpress always acts like this, it's part of his swag. you'll get used to it. he's mostly just talking shit. he does this to all of us even though we are better growers than he is [/QUOTE
> 
> why i oughttta............... lol...... let me see what ur oragano is all about haha


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

im only 26 since dec 22. you aint a youngin no more. i fuck wit u tho cuz u black. lol n u still here.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

Sincerely420 said:


> I'm a young blood boy...And ain't no need to hide my beautiful BLACK dreads...And I didn't just put that avatar up boy.



thems shitlocks.. dreads my ass


----------



## Sincerely420 (Jan 11, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i guess i get chi because he is exactly like my brother, and a lot of my homies. But you gotta really live it and i can tell you havn't or you'd still be in it. i mean really live it. my niggas aint never left they N'hood back in columbia. i made it out n moved to the queen city(because i got robbed which is documented with pics n shit) I really live it n i feel you dont get it. i been hungry and i ain't bout to be hungry again especially at somebody else's will .


Just cause I don't trap I don't get it?
You don't get it..

I choose to be the way that I am bra.
And ppl love me around the world for that..
Not just in my city...Or my state...

I don't dumb down to feel hard around other niggas. My kinda niggas are doing things like winning they debut UFC fights..
Living in Holland.. Working AND hustling....

Certainly not worrying...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

i NEVER mentiond trapping. I'm saying if you never been in it. You don't know how hard it is to leave it alone. Its what we know. Nothing more, nothing less. If you was bout that life you would be a lot more understanding towards these situations that people go through. thats all lol damn cant you see im trying to get along with you.


----------



## Sincerely420 (Jan 11, 2013)

theexpress said:


> thems shitlocks.. dreads my ass


I look good. Period.


----------



## Sincerely420 (Jan 11, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i NEVER mentiond trapping.


Trapping is the life that you mention that you're not sure I get...

Fucking banging. I won't no part of following around some dumb nigga blindly..
I'd rather blaze my own trail. And if you banging and worried about money...

It defeats the purpose, so obviously buddy ain't who he say he is.
A criminal record don't make you a thug. That makes you a dumbass marked by the man


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

Sincerely420 said:


> Trapping is the life that you mention that you're not sure I get...
> 
> Fucking banging. I won't no part of following around some dumb nigga blindly..
> I'd rather blaze my own trail. And if you banging and worried about money...
> ...


Trapping is NOT the life i was talking about. I'm talkin bout Low income living, gutta living, rats n roaches. crackheads, H addicts, pimps/hoes. trapping is just a job, it aint the life. You get used to moving in a certain way when you grow up like that. I been to college as well but i as uncomfortable n my homie had OZs for 650, i know why i made my choice and as far as banging goes, i been in charge, never follow nobody thats why they love me cuz i was me. Nothing makes me a thug, i don't consider myself a thug or a G. Imma rolling 60 crip but im a man first n been that way. and as far as my crim record just shows a fucked up youth.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

Its just obvious you had opportunities and advantages we didnt.


----------



## Sincerely420 (Jan 11, 2013)

My homies have ounces for $300 tops. That's what makes them homies bra. The more you buy, that # drops.
And trapping is DEF. the life if you talking about being from the hood. Thats that.

It's called trapping becuase it's living in a fucking trap..A life where you gotta hustle to survive noing once you get caught, you don't have a choice of a new career.
A felony will follow a nigga around like his shadow...My brother went back to school becuase he sons about to hit middle school..Then high school then college..

My brother dropped out of high school. Dropped outta college before...And hustled EVERY DAMN DAY while I was in school to make sure I had wht I needed bcuz ma couldnt work. Thats the sacrifice he made. I don't know that I'll ever be a good a man, but I know that my brother got his financial aid becuase I filled out his FAFSA. He's now going to school for FREE and getting a refund check twice a year...

That's how life works bra. Take care of ppl and they take care of you. 
But If you get schedule 1.....Plan on trapping for the next 10 years...Unless like you like construction or something


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

Lol, at giving trappin a definition/ everybody in the hood aint trappin its workers there too. Lol. No we live in the hood. trap in the trap house. If we lived in the trap i wouldnt be in the hood saying im bout to hit the trap. and as a 4 time felon i kno this which is why i dont work. and the 650 price was for coca. REAL RECOGNIZE REAL i respect your consciousness but we cant all live like that. i sell my weed owes to the homies for 200 btw 300 is overkill for ya nicca when they only goin 350.


----------



## Sincerely420 (Jan 11, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Its just obvious you had opportunities and advantages we didnt.


Yeah....My mom, dad, and younger sister all had HIV. My Dad and younger sister died from it when I was in 3rd(sister) and 4th(dad) grade.
My mom lived with it for 18 years ad ended up dying from cancer..I'm negative and I'll never know if it's becuase my dad brought it home to my mom and got her preg, or if I was just born lucky...

I was born May 4, 1988 and my sis Nov 28, 1989. She had it, I didnt. <-That's the start that I got bra...

Fuck the start tho....It about the finish..

And as far as traveling abroad got a job in Hunter,NY working a summer camp where ppl came to work at from all over the world..
I met a Dutch girl the summber of 08' that I feel in love and took it from there...And nah we didn't last..But while it lasted it was good.
Opportunities come and they go...I've been stiting still for the last couple years but I'm on that goes....Oppotunities are meant to be taken advantage of.

You can sit around and wait for shit to happen, or plan it out and get it done..I'm the second type.


You take chances in life and you make time when you need to


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

But as i said. i respect your mindframe. but you cant expect a dog to grow up n be a cat. imma dog n i luv it couldn't switch up no matter how much more educated i get.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

Sincerely420 said:


> Yeah....My mom, dad, and younger sister all had HIV. My Dad and younger sister died from it when I was in 3rd(sister) and 4th(dad) grade.
> My mom lived with it for 18 years ad ended up dying from cancer..I'm negative and I'll never know if it's becuase my dad brought it home to my mom and got her preg, or if I was just born lucky...
> 
> I was born May 4, 1988 and my sis Nov 28, 1989. She had it, I didnt. <-That's the start that I got bra...
> ...


While that makes for a pressing situation, its not the same. i never mentioned to you that i suffer from 4 MAJOR mdical conditions, on top of everything else. it makes for a tough life but all the extras make it 10 times worse. My father also died when i was 8 so once again, i relate.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

i think i love you, or this debate. probably cuz im outta smoke.


----------



## Sincerely420 (Jan 11, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, at giving trappin a definition/ everybody in the hood aint trappin its workers there too. Lol. No we live in the hood. trap in the trap house. If we lived in the trap i wouldnt be in the hood saying im bout to hit the trap. and as a 4 time felon i kno this which is why i dont work. and the 650 price was for coca. REAL RECOGNIZE REAL i respect your consciousness but we cant all live like that. i sell my weed owes to the homies for 200 btw 300 is overkill for ya nicca when they only goin 350.


Yeahh but the trap is the hood. I didnt say the trap house...or what trapping is...trapping is hustling to survive. You trap in the trap...
That's the def. that I'd say we got for it in Wilmington. And that's wassup bro..Its just like damn man...

In Holland and England I realized what the fuck was up..
Ppl in the world look at us like black diamonds..I'm speaking on behalf of the black american male.
Sure in parts of europe they're racist and you see it in the soccer and what not...But let black dude with his head on his shoulders open his mouth...The table will be yours. Period. The easy part of life for us(our age) should be living right about now..Hell we seen everything that we don't want...Got all the wrong examples to learn from...
And have had hella time to adapt and survive..

Theres no reason to be speaking this bullshit express talk..I'm talking about the bigger picture..Bigger things.

Lifes about the relationship you come into and how you handle them.


----------



## Sincerely420 (Jan 11, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i think i love you, or this debate. probably cuz im outta smoke.


haha I'm about to roll up! But I'm telling you man...We WASTE too much time pointing out difference rather than relating...
You get that euphoric feeling bcus too many black dudes wanna initally beef.
I say fuck em and keep it moving...And I don't miss a blink with that

If black stuck together...the world would be our...
Think about the olympics lol . We be atop ever podium except swimming and cricket LMAO. but give us some time and we'll get there

Couldnt rep you but tried...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

the express or chitown as i call him speaks like an animal, but better believe he's got a plan n doing major things in this field. He just speaks out of his ass. But he moves with his brain.


----------



## Sincerely420 (Jan 11, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> the express or chitown as i call him speaks like an animal, but better believe he's got a plan n doing major things in this field. He just speaks out of his ass. But he moves with his brain.


And that's just ass backwards lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

Hes the book you don't judge. Unless he's coked up, then he can be read like braille .


----------



## Sincerely420 (Jan 11, 2013)

Word! That's nice to know..Guess I'll leave the bool closed until I have a reason to open again.
I did just debo this thread lol

*eidt and I apologize regarding the pissing in between this lines... I gotta correct that problem...
I'm not a fan of wreckless talking either but ain't like I could ever do shit about anything that ever happened here.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

It happens all the time. Random ppl pop n because they cant understand how chi is. n he fucks wit everybody . but its always funny.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 11, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> It happens all the time. Random ppl pop n because they cant understand how chi is. n he fucks wit everybody . but its always funny.


I do believe at one point you thought I was a random person 

All good gotta keep yourself safe and being noid seems to keep me safe the whole time I've been smoking pot


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I do believe at one point you thought I was a random person
> 
> All good gotta keep yourself safe and being noid seems to keep me safe the whole time I've been smoking pot


I did one upon a time. Youre cool ppls. Hope your enjoying your new 6er


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks brotha! I'm the same way with new people so wasn't no big deal. 

I'm loving that fucking light! I can already tell it wont be long before I'm gonna want another one, wait shit I mean I already want another one! 

I seriously think my white skunk has grown ten fold since I've put it under the ol 6er.


----------



## Sincerely420 (Jan 11, 2013)

Damn.....

I think I just needed to smoke 

But anyways GL to all of ya'll. Hopefully nobody connected has a safe and prosperous 2013.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> the express or chitown as i call him speaks like an animal, but better believe he's got a plan n doing major things in this field. He just speaks out of his ass. But he moves with his brain.


ima like a diamond in da ruff...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> It happens all the time. Random ppl pop n because they cant understand how chi is. n he fucks wit everybody . but its always funny.


i grow on yall.... like a fucking tumor!!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 11, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i grow on yall.... like a fucking tumor!!!!


Tumors allow us to smoke cannabis


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

smiley da clown..... im sol on cribs bro.. the ones i was checking out seemed to have been rented... be on da lookout for cribs with big lnd and deso prices for rent please


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Tumors allow us to smoke cannabis


lol ur from colorado bro... were we no longer need to pretend were sick to smoke up


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 11, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol ur from colorado bro... were we no longer need to pretend were sick to smoke up


Hey I like to tell my family I need to medicate though


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Hey I like to tell my family I need to medicate though


i feel ya john wayne gacey da clown...


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 11, 2013)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to theexpress again





*




Gay!. How can I spread the rep if I can't give it.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

hi kids do ya like clowns????..,


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

theexpress said:


> hi kids do ya like clowns????..,


u fucking better like clowns....


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 11, 2013)

I think my smile is better and my eyes are a better shade of oh what should we call it? Blood shot!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

im trying to get this one girl man.. i been known her for yearssss.. she got aa shorty by one of my former best friends... and i been wanting her since back then... i was trying to get up with her buti fucked that up and pushed her away... now she with this one new nigga right.. i fucked up heavy... i should have went to her b day party in rosemont..... thats were the new nigga got in... this is bad bro.... fine has hell.. has a job... dont smoke or do drugs... drinks when she goes out which aint all the time.. is mature has fuck... damn i want her!!! now i am da one who gotta fall back in line... i be fucking up too much man.. if a broad tell me she ikes me i expect her to fuck me right away or she lieing... and most higher class well to do fefes aint gonna fuck u right away.. now i gotta think of a way to snatch this honey back up... fuck... she happy with this vic too.. lol i gotta slide in there.. ima start off by trying to get her daughter to love me.. then shit should fall in line by my calculations..... she calls me everyday!!!! we talk hella!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

going to my niggaz club tonight...... latina night!!!!!!! ima try to find me a nice lil latina to smash on after hours.... yes i aint gonna lie... ima be snorting them powdery substances..... figure out what to wear... take a shower.. cut all my finger nails but one... that special one....


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 11, 2013)

theexpress said:


> im trying to get this one girl man.. i been known her for yearssss.. she got aa shorty by one of my former best friends... and i been wanting her since back then... i was trying to get up with her buti fucked that up and pushed her away... now she with this one new nigga right.. i fucked up heavy... i should have went to her b day party in rosemont..... thats were the new nigga got in... this is bad bro.... fine has hell.. has a job... dont smoke or do drugs... drinks when she goes out which aint all the time.. is mature has fuck... damn i want her!!! now i am da one who gotta fall back in line... i be fucking up too much man.. if a broad tell me she ikes me i expect her to fuck me right away or she lieing... and most higher class well to do fefes aint gonna fuck u right away.. now i gotta think of a way to snatch this honey back up... fuck... she happy with this vic too.. lol i gotta slide in there.. ima start off by trying to get her daughter to love me.. then shit should fall in line by my calculations..... she calls me everyday!!!! we talk hella!!!!


I see your coming back down after your recent coke binge lol Welcome back to reality 

But you gotta least find you a chick that smokes bro unless she's down with it lol. My girl is bad as hell and I wouldn't trade her the world.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I see your coming back down after your recent coke binge lol Welcome back to reality
> 
> But you gotta least find you a chick that smokes bro unless she's down with it lol. My girl is bad as hell and I wouldn't trade her the world.


i havent done coke in a while..... this girl dont like me tippin, or growing... but im not gonna stop because of her.. if anything between us she needs to accept this... she always be like my daughter woo woo woo...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

see i had a girl who used to smoke with me and shit.. but ya see she was a whore.... lol when she would drink and get all fucked up bitch was up for grabs.. i dont want a bitch like that...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

theexpress said:


> see i had a girl who used to smoke with me and shit.. but ya see she was a whore.... lol when she would drink and get all fucked up bitch was up for grabs.. i dont want a bitch like that...


not for longer then a night....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

My girl dont smoke, just drink. im glad she quit. more for me. i started her smoking. she just didnt seem to like it after a while said it makes her think too much.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

1800 pages!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lets celebrate!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> My girl dont smoke, just drink. im glad she quit. more for me. i started her smoking. she just didnt seem to like it after a while said it makes her think too much.


v.s. drinking make u not think at all sometimes.. just do...... im not against alcohal... shit i drink.. ima be drinking tonight.. prolly massively... thats why i snort that powder.. cuzz it evens it out alot... u can still think and function... u dont feel has fucked up has u really are...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

Yea, and when she drink she sips, forever. never been sloppy wit' it.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Yea, and when she drink she sips, forever. never been sloppy wit' it.


see my ex was a chuggin ass mexican broad.... sip on water but chug patron... i dont need a bitch like that in y life jo.... get all fucked up and wanna fight with me.... and all whorey like.. all drunk and annoying sounding... i used to fuck her in da ass when she got all horny and drunk and annoying.. im not even trying to be funny on my momma!!!! only time she didnt fucking cry.. bitch took it like a champ...


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 11, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> My girl dont smoke, just drink. im glad she quit. more for me. i started her smoking. she just didnt seem to like it after a while said it makes her think too much.


Haha my girl is always complaining about how much I smoke so that's why she was down with letting me grow so she could always have her own stash. I still have yet to find it lol.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Haha my girl is always complaining about how much I smoke so that's why she was down with letting me grow so she could always have her own stash. I still have yet to find it lol.


lol... im never letting u in my [email protected] jiggles da clown


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 11, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol... im never letting u in my [email protected] jiggles da clown


I'll stand outside. Get you a drive up. That way I don't even need to get outa my whip


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I'll stand outside. Get you a drive up. That way I don't even need to get outa my whip


ill serve u via carrier pigeon.... my pigeon can count... dont try fuck with him and short him.. cuzz me and him will be at that ass


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

you ever had your eyeballs pecked out by pigeon while a 220 pound man has u in da full nelson? nothin nice jack


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 11, 2013)

theexpress said:


> .. ima start off by trying to get her daughter to love me.. then shit should fall in line by my calculations..... she calls me everyday!!!! we talk hella!!!!


I hope you plan on staying with this chick forever. if not, that's totally fucked up


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I hope you plan on staying with this chick forever. if not, that's totally fucked up



i dont think ill even get to hook up with her bro... i aint the only nigga in line this chick special.... plus with me moving outta state.. and what im doing for living she dont approve... but still i try.. she likes da attention... i hope she and hommie brek up real quick.... she dont call him her bf... she said she aint told him she loves him.... but still its not like there having problems either....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

she might come out with me next weekend to go to my boys club...... ima get her sauced up and pull her to the side spit some G in her ear,


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

ight mob.... ima have to start getting readyto go out.... yall be good to one another... say a lil prayer for da ch to get some pussy tonight... ima on a mission with my thirsty ass.... ha-ha-ha-holla at ur boy


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

uffffff da hommie is decked out a lil in sean jean..... still ill smash someones face if they look at me wrong.. and security riden with me.. get u some!!! [youtube]2Ptk3ik5FkY[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2013)

[youtube]aCsVfyatp2s[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

Word i just put a whole buncha old three six on my phone.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 12, 2013)

theexpress said:


> wat yall nijkaz sleep jo wake da fuikk up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yeah im fucm,im with that powder foljkkkz still up jo!!!


Yo! I've been up since 9am to help my friends move house. U been taking that shit again Chi?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 12, 2013)

lol i was fucked up da other night...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 12, 2013)

and we gonna recreate this again tonight.....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 12, 2013)

damn nobody out there huh??? did federal indictments get handed down and somehow only i escaped??? lol thought they nab me first.. hahaha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 12, 2013)

today is saturday homie. everybody's enjoying the weekend. just got back from the beach. water was cold as fuck today


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 12, 2013)

I've been in my garden fool lol. Had to make some upgrades. 

Dr green I bet that water was cold as fuck lol but I bet it's better then where I'm at haha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 12, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I've been in my garden fool lol. Had to make some upgrades.
> 
> Dr green I bet that water was cold as fuck lol but I bet it's better then where I'm at haha


 I'm gonna have to agree with that hahaha


----------



## theexpress (Jan 13, 2013)

uhhh.... quitting smoking squares is gonna be in my near fucking future... i been coughing bad... nasty nasty ass fucking habit. i dont know why da fuck i smoke,. it dont get ya high.. just makes ya sick and kills ya... yall need to watch that movie lawless.. bad ass flict.. ima go watch gangster squad this week too... needs to


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 13, 2013)

theexpress said:


> uhhh.... quitting smoking squares is gonna be in my near fucking future... i been coughing bad... nasty nasty ass fucking habit. i dont know why da fuck i smoke,. it dont get ya high.. just makes ya sick and kills ya... yall need to watch that movie lawless.. bad ass flict.. ima go watch gangster squad this week too... needs to


dude, you just don't look right with the avatar switch. I know you as the smoking baby. you're throwing me off, lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 13, 2013)

fuck... wild ass weekend.... my boys bro might loose his hand cuzz he tried to light a bbq with lighter fliud.... shitty... they had to fly him from one hospital to another...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 13, 2013)

and apparently scribbles is now a morman.... he jumped ship... just to date hot ass morman girls... and its working for him...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 13, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> dude, you just don't look right with the avatar switch. I know you as the smoking baby. you're throwing me off, lol


im still da pothead baby in my heart....... but right now im flossin my man from da land whipeing his ass with our constitution


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 13, 2013)

theexpress said:


> and apparently scribbles is now a morman.... he jumped ship... just to date hot ass morman girls... and its working for him...


what?

so you gonna hire another dude?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 13, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what?
> 
> so you gonna hire another dude?


nawwwww.... scribbles is gonna come with his now morman ass... he has an amature mma fight on feb 8th... lol i think he is gonna get smashed despite being a tae kwon do black belt.. but he wants to fight... its 200 bux even if he loses he says... im like scribbles dont get ur head swolle for 200 bux son..


----------



## theexpress (Jan 13, 2013)

my other nigga coco wants to come with....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 13, 2013)

theexpress said:


> my other nigga coco wants to come with....


coco huh.  lmao


----------



## theexpress (Jan 13, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> coco huh.  lmao


coco is str8 up one of the funniest mother fuckers who ever lived... he is up there with me.. thats my puerto rican nigga... {d. c. is now opening mmj dispenseries} there is gonna be a huge cannabiss boom in this nation.... there isnt going to be has much money in it in the next few years... we need to act fast to get this money...


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jan 13, 2013)

whats happenin in the chi? Im just chillin out here in a fla swamp. whats good?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 13, 2013)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> whats happenin in the chi? Im just chillin out here in a fla swamp. whats good?


well its fucking cold has hell...... i love it here.. i really do love my city... till death.. i just hate those who are in charge and what there trying to do to this great city.. im ready for a change of everything...


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jan 14, 2013)

I hear that. Chicago is a legendary city. Home of Al Capone. I definetly want to visit chicago as well as a bunch of other places.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 14, 2013)

Chitown, u know i fuck wot u big homie! bout to roll up some smoke n chill Ni been poppin oxy's assl weekend


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Chitown, u know i fuck wot u big homie! bout to roll up some smoke n chill Ni been poppin oxy's assl weekend


what u smokin on nigga???? its that kush???


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2013)

almighty jew... we tryna bring liv night club from so florida to chicago.. its in da works as we speak..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 14, 2013)

theexpress said:


> what u smokin on nigga???? its that kush???


Yea, it was some dank too. And my cousin dj's at liv sometimes, all the mia clubs really.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Yea, it was some dank too. And my cousin dj's at liv sometimes, all the mia clubs really.



that pre 98 bubba will make ya catch nod just like that oxycodone jo!!!! small ass world... my unkles ....nigga limon knows all them niggas from miami.. im plugged everywere jo...... west coast east coast, mid west, europe... not too much in da south.. i got some connect in kentucky threw my boy who lived there for a few years..


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2013)

[youtube]2WcRXJ4piHg[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2013)

[youtube]dIolSEEiCgY[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 14, 2013)

cant front on chief keef, lil nigga make wanna shine up my pistol n shyt


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi Chi! I love my Jamaican Dream so much that I just had to share it with you. Fragrant of lime with coffee. Going to see Eva seeds next month at the Spannabis Expo!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> cant front on chief keef, lil nigga make wanna shine up my pistol n shyt


lol trusty rusty? this make me wanna bust mines.... [youtube]21co2jUtHjw[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hi Chi! I love my Jamaican Dream so much that I just had to share it with you. Fragrant of lime with coffee. Going to see Eva seeds next month at the Spannabis Expo!!


thats has lovely has you my dear.... thatnks for sharing that with me... id like to share some bodily fluids with you....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 14, 2013)

theexpress said:


> thats has lovely has you my dear.... thatnks for sharing that with me... id like to share some bodily fluids with you....


so sweet but yet so raw, lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> so sweet but yet so raw, lol


i done tald ya... perfect balence of ying and yang....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2013)

and in da chi raw=compliment... example.... "man jo them kicks you got on raw has hell jo... were you get them shits from" ... or... "eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee that broad raw has hell chally!!!!"


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 14, 2013)

theexpress said:


> thats has lovely has you my dear.... thatnks for sharing that with me... id like to share some bodily fluids with you....


I'll be sharing alright- this weekend !!!!  T minus 4 days!!! Lool !!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'll be sharing alright- this weekend !!!!  T minus 4 days!!! Lool !!![/QUOTE
> 
> if it aint with me i dont care lololol.. have fun be safe.... watch out for those albanians over there... i hear there super violent... dont end up being sold into sexual slavery


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2013)

cash rules everythannng around my way// bitches dont wanna fuck you if you dont get paid// [youtube]md7GVaJowLI[/youtube]


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 14, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lahadaextranjera said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be sharing alright- this weekend !!!!  T minus 4 days!!! Lool !!![/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 14, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> The Albanians ain't nothing!


Ouch!! that must have hurt you a bit huh chi, lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Ouch!! that must have hurt you a bit huh chi, lol


like someone took my nutts and beat on them with a sharp rock....

now i gotta smoke some "oregano" lol

[youtube]HZlEbLNtKXY[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> theexpress said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, in my area we have bigger things to worry about. The Albanians ain't nothing! Home sweet home eh ?
> ...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 14, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lahadaextranjera said:
> 
> 
> > [youtube]paNvRMVpQiw[/youtube]
> ...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2013)

its albanian euro tec trash.. this shit funny has hell!!!! cuzz its true has fuck!!! [youtube]0tQN9otfE5Q[/youtube] lil culture for yall


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 14, 2013)

theexpress said:


> its albanian euro tec trash.. this shit funny has hell!!!! cuzz its true has fuck!!! [youtube]0tQN9otfE5Q[/youtube] lil culture for yall


#15. enuff said, lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> #15. enuff said, lol


more like number 8!!!! nuff said.. were a very warring people.,. u dont like my cultures music... its better then that ukkalaylay shit yall bumpinlol 

[youtube]49kz2-F7E7o[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2013)

http://pibillwarner.wordpress.com/tag/daut-kadriovski-aka-mehmed-haidini-the-reputed-boss-of-one-of-the-15-families/


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2013)

read this if your bord to better understand... http://www.streetgangs.com/billboard/viewtopic.php?t=42991


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 14, 2013)

theexpress said:


> more like number 8!!!! nuff said.. were a very warring people.,. u dont like my cultures music... its better then that ukkalaylay shit yall bumpinlol
> 
> [youtube]49kz2-F7E7o[/youtube]


I enjoy ALL cultures, lol.... that shit alright. not my type of music though. sounds like techno that's why there's only a few techno songs I can stand listening too


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2013)

culture is what makes the uneducated seem smart......


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2013)

[youtube]15aY0ua6naY[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 14, 2013)

I wanna get outta the grass hut today, but it's pouring like crazy outside. I think I'm just gonna stay home all day and play on the coconut wireless instead


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 14, 2013)

The damn weather sucks ass here. I haven't gone outside in 2 days for the most part. I think I took some trash out to the trash cans but that's it. I can't even walk up my driveway to the street to get my newspaper.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 14, 2013)

Fuck the techno! I go out to electro!!  


[video=youtube;BnigNbYVQJE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnigNbYVQJE&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 14, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Fuck the techno! I go out to electro!!
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;BnigNbYVQJE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnigNbYVQJE&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


I can groove to this


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I wanna get outta the grass hut today, but it's pouring like crazy outside. I think I'm just gonna stay home all day and play on the coconut wireless instead


hahahahaha ur my nigga jo!!!! stay in da hutt today.... dont get wet and catch da flu...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2013)

u gotta get off them rocks doe doc.... i told ya before snort that shit hommie!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q726r6e8qKs


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 14, 2013)

theexpress said:


> u gotta get off them rocks doe doc.... i told ya before snort that shit hommie!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q726r6e8qKs


stop spreading false lies, the noobs actually believe the shit you say. I don't do rocks, lol.


----------



## Clemons3ea (Jan 14, 2013)

*

iam probly goin to veg for 4 to 5 weeks all depends on how big they are!!!






*


----------



## spoolinsupra (Jan 14, 2013)

OOOHHHHHH SHIIIIIIITTT HEEE KILLED IT. yes all caps were needed for this one...

[video=youtube;PfjU2A9tiMo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfjU2A9tiMo[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 15, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> stop spreading false lies, the noobs actually believe the shit you say. I don't do rocks, lol.


we love u doc... please get off the crack bro... why else would u have a years supply of chor boy?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2013)

theexpress said:


> we love u doc... please get off the crack bro... why else would u have a years supply of chor boy?


To clean fool  Go to bed or your up super fucking early!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 15, 2013)

damn jo my ex is looking fine... why she had to be a dirty ass bitch for... lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 15, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> stop spreading false lies, the noobs actually believe the shit you say. I don't do rocks, lol.



Hhhmmmm dubious!!?? We know how the express likes to keep it real, def one of the least fake people on the forum. 
So Doc, How often are you doing the washing up ?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 15, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hhhmmmm dubious!!?? We know how the express likes to keep it real, def one of the least fake people on the forum.
> So Doc, How often are you doing the washing up ?


from sun up to sun down... look how chapped his lips are... look at how burnt his finger tips are.. the lives in a hutt didnt u hear him... he sold off all his possessions....... i bought his high school graduation ring for 5 bux.... in return he bought a nickle rock off me so i got my money back and kept his ring.... but someone stople the antenna off my car.. and i do remeber doc saying something like "fuck i dont got my rock pipe on me" hmmmmmmm...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 15, 2013)

theexpress said:


> from sun up to sun down... look how chapped his lips are... look at how burnt his finger tips are.. the lives in a hutt didnt u hear him... he sold off all his possessions....... i bought his high school graduation ring for 5 bux.... in return he bought a nickle rock off me so i got my money back and kept his ring.... but someone stople the antenna off my car.. and i do remeber doc saying something like "fuck i dont got my rock pipe on me" hmmmmmmm...


Yup!! You're away with the fairies!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 15, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yup!! You're away with the fairies!!


loooooooooooooool


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 15, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hhhmmmm dubious!!?? We know how the express likes to keep it real, def one of the least fake people on the forum.
> So Doc, How often are you doing the washing up ?


see chitown?? told ya the noobs believe the shit you say, lol. 

If I was doing rocks, I wouldn't be 202lbs and solid as a stallion. I'd be a skinny fuck like chitown if I was doing rocks, lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 15, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> see chitown?? told ya the noobs believe the shit you say, lol.
> 
> If I was doing rocks, I wouldn't be 202lbs and solid as a stallion. I'd be a skinny fuck like chitown if I was doing rocks, lol





lol damn 202....... im like 220 nowadays......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 15, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol damn 202....... im like 220 nowadays......


I'm 5'11". 9% bodyfat.. and you?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 15, 2013)

6'2...... 220..... dont know body fat percentage... im sure its more then 9%... i dont care doe... CUZZ ILL STILL TAKE YA MAN HOOD NIGGA... WITH NO LUBRICATION.... i used to weigh like 260 something and up but didnt look like i weighed that much... now im 220 and look like i weigh more that that... broad shoulders... hugechest... thick necked...


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 15, 2013)

theexpress said:


> 6'2...... 220..... dont know body fat percentage... im sure its more then 9%... i dont care doe... CUZZ ILL STILL TAKE YA MAN HOOD NIGGA... WITH NO LUBRICATION.... i used to weigh like 260 something and up but didnt look like i weighed that much... now im 220 and look like i weigh more that that... broad shoulders... hugechest... thick necked...


Tough guy eh?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 15, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Tough guy eh?


naw....... str8 goon!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 15, 2013)

damn im getting closer to that one chick ive been dieing to kick it to!!!!!!! we talk everyday for hours.... now the talk is getting more sexual and what not.. she be talkin to me when she in the bathtub.... but dont even matter... aint enough time for me to slide in... she still seeing ole boy.. still not calling dude her man.... there like an unofficial couple.. i know being with me done ran threw her head a lil bit..... asked me a funny question today... if me and her hooked up would i not go to colorado to follow my dreams... hmmmm now why would she ask that?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2013)

theexpress said:


> damn im getting closer to that one chick ive been dieing to kick it to!!!!!!! we talk everyday for hours.... now the talk is getting more sexual and what not.. she be talkin to me when she in the bathtub.... but dont even matter... aint enough time for me to slide in... she still seeing ole boy.. still not calling dude her man.... there like an unofficial couple.. i know being with me done ran threw her head a lil bit..... asked me a funny question today... if me and her hooked up would i not go to colorado to follow my dreams... hmmmm now why would she ask that?


Tell her to go with you to follow your dreams


----------



## theexpress (Jan 15, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Tell her to go with you to follow your dreams


you know i did foo... but she has a daughter who she does not want to be around cannabiss or any drug.... and as we all know da hommie grows and smokes cannabiss... and snorts many drugs.....


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2013)

theexpress said:


> you know i did foo... but she has a daughter who she does not want to be around cannabiss or any drug.... and as we all know da hommie grows and smokes cannabiss... and snorts many drugs.....


Lol well quit that powder shit bro and just stick to the cannabis, what God has put on this earth not some cut down bs . 

Tell her to get with the 21st century and understand that everyone smokes pot and it's not the end of the world. Hell my ol auntie smokes the cheeba.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 15, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Tell her to go with you to follow your dreams



you know what dude... ur da unnafficial new poplars while poplars is out with his wife starting his family.... it is now ur job to give me sound unbiased advice... and keep me from snappin da fuck off.......


----------



## theexpress (Jan 15, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Lol well quit that powder shit bro and just stick to the cannabis, what God has put on this earth not some cut down bs .
> 
> Tell her to get with the 21st century and understand that everyone smokes pot and it's not the end of the world. Hell my ol auntie smokes the cheeba.


see thats some shit pops would say...... good shit






QUIT MY POWDER?????? THIS NIGGAS OUT HIS GOD DAMN MIND..


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2013)

theexpress said:


> see thats some shit pops would say...... good shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta keep your ass in line so you can make it out to Co 

I'll admit bro I use to be all about the powder and shit to and you and I are the same age pretty much but shit I was tired of doing dumb shit and I love growing me some weed. I could spend all fucking day in the garden and not even worry about anything else. But for real that shit aint good for jo and you know dat but I'm not here to tell you what to do your a grown ass man and either way your coo in my books.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 15, 2013)

my insanity program came in today muthafuckas!! got my TRX system in transit too as we speak... It's on now. I'll be in beast mode in 60 days, lol


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> my insanity program came in today muthafuckas!! got my TRX system in transit too as we speak... It's on now. I'll be in beast mode in 60 days, lol



Now you'll be able to insanely super crop


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 15, 2013)

Word i coulda got that for you on bootleg DocG, the movie man sell all them workouts. p90x n all that. so you bout to try some muscle confusion huh?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 15, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Word i coulda got that for you on bootleg DocG, the movie man sell all them workouts. p90x n all that. so you bout to try some muscle confusion huh?


I was undecide on whether to get the insanity or the P90x. I went with the insanity cause you don't need any extra equipment. also my cardio sucks ass so bad, I need to work on it, lol. the P90x is the muscle confusion one. 


and I wish I knew about that earlier, this shit cost me over $100 bucks! lol

I usually never do this kind of workouts. I usually just pump weights but I tried out a personal trainer a few weeks ago and she turned me on to the insanity. It was a helluva workout, lol. I didn't think it would be that hard. I had to stop halfway my first time doing it cause I felt like I was gonna throw up, lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 15, 2013)

yea man, lol. the whole p90x set was 30bux, so im sure insanity was close. wish i had it id do that shit with you. try n get in they commercials. when i work out i shape up very fast. but then again i am only 5'9 155-160


----------



## theexpress (Jan 16, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> my insanity program came in today muthafuckas!! got my TRX system in transit too as we speak... It's on now. I'll be in beast mode in 60 days, lol



i cut soda out my life and alot of sugary shit and the weight melting off... i drink water!!!! all the time fuck soda.. once in a while when im eating something fire ill drink a soda... i might drink 3 cans of 12 oz soda a month... im more into ice ts now... im trying to get down to 210.... target weight... 10 pounds to lose... thats not bad there were times in my life when i weighed 300 pounds... shit a year ago i was 270!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 16, 2013)

when u see me nigga better shoot better swing// cuzz i gots the greenlight badda boom badda bing//


----------



## theexpress (Jan 16, 2013)

bro if i worked out id be a fucking monster.. all my dudes that work out started out super skinny and now they jacked.... they say i have the body type and genetics to be a beast... i think i could be at 255-260 rock soild if i went to the gym 4-5 times a week for hour and a half a day... 75 min of weigh trainning and a lil bit of cardeo.... these cats can bench waaaaay more weight then me... but they still jelous cuzz my shoulders and chest is waaaaay bigger then there genetics allow


----------



## theexpress (Jan 16, 2013)

[youtube]dIolSEEiCgY[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 16, 2013)

da anthem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [youtube]FhKxzVWHyrI[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 16, 2013)

another anthem [youtube]ckKTq8IvfSU[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;JXOF8yXuS90]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXOF8yXuS90[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 16, 2013)

[youtube]pLVXiVDxIHk[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;iwZSbj_kvIY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwZSbj_kvIY[/video]


like big booty and big ol titties
Bitch, you know youve been fucked by many
So come and be my private dancer
I got some money if thats the answer
I really wanna be with you;
I get hard after seeing you
How hard? hard like a rock,
When you make that pussy pop!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2013)

BOw!!!
[video=youtube;eRyS0Gp3yes]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRyS0Gp3yes[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 16, 2013)

looool i pisst myself at this one...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2013)

Lol, i dont care aout gun control. Nobody gettin mine anyway.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 16, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, i dont care aout gun control. Nobody gettin mine anyway.



likewise.. ima keep da bangers on me!!!!! but the irony is chicago has a city and illinois has a whole got the strictest gun control laws in the nation... new york is number 2 there super strict to... but chicago leads the nation in gun violence.... so now what lets make even stricter gun control laws? fuck that ima felon many times over... im not supposed to have guns but i do... i have to.. for the life i live and just for being an american!!!! ima keep da itchy close!!!!! there just making it much harder for the people who really need the guns to protect there families from bullshit of today..... the other guys guys like me who for what ever reason need a gun as well will always be able to get a banger off the black market.... for me its has easy has calling my boy in indianna and wireing him some money he can go to the store and buy some heat that he dont have to have registerd under his name in his state.... or me and him just go to a gun show and i bring some money and he brings his indiaNNA id


----------



## theexpress (Jan 16, 2013)

btw way im getting a new 9 ina week or so with a few zips of high grade bubble... dropped off to me... who aint got juice... i dont even gotta move and shit gets done


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2013)

<<< I got da Juice!. Lol where the hell pops been?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 16, 2013)

[youtube]8AIO3rOaOc8[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 16, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> <<< I got da Juice!. Lol where the hell pops been?


nigga got married and started a family i heard


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2013)

oh well damn! can't forget about the homies.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 16, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> oh well damn! can't forget about the homies.


his outdoor ass will be back in warmer weather id bet my left nutt


----------



## theexpress (Jan 16, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> <<< I got da Juice!. Lol where the hell pops been?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2013)

Lol, yea. im sure he will.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2013)

Lol, dat lean is a beast out here. i remember way back i told a nigga from the chi to put a jolly rancher in a sprite n u'll get fucked up. thats before i tried lean on my own, wayyyy back.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 16, 2013)

wish i had some lean jo..... shit fire!!!!! like candy!!! think if i mix a nickle bag of heron and 2 pills of dormin with some sprite and jolly ranchers it be da same? bet it taste like shit doe


----------



## theexpress (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2013)

theexpress said:


> wish i had some lean jo..... shit fire!!!!! like candy!!! think if i mix a nickle bag of heron and 2 pills of dormin with some sprite and jolly ranchers it be da same? bet it taste like shit doe


yea prolly nasty. Lean be like bubble gum. especially da snot.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 16, 2013)

now if yall excuse me im go do some lunchtime drinking with some of my latino hommies.... hollat at ur boy....


----------



## poplars (Jan 16, 2013)

theexpress said:


> his outdoor ass will be back in warmer weather id bet my left nutt



you'd be bettin right!!!!!


just been enjoying life and gettin shit done  

getting a new showerhead diffuser (alex k) for the bong, stoked. gonna make some ice wax today, I'll try postin some pictures.

hard to find time to chill on here all the time but I do check back from time to time to see how shits going.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 16, 2013)

poplars said:


> you'd be bettin right!!!!!
> 
> 
> just been enjoying life and gettin shit done
> ...


Wish you the best with you and your girl 

Hope all is well pops and enjoy that new showerhead


----------



## poplars (Jan 16, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Wish you the best with you and your girl
> 
> Hope all is well pops and enjoy that new showerhead




thanks man I appreciate that.. 

I will post pics when I get it . mainly stoked to have some ice wax again!!! hopefully I can get that done today.


took a small dose of shrooms last night, was pretty fun, didn't get intense visuals but it was interesting and over all a good experience, definitely going to try a better strain when the opportunity presents itself (my gf is a bit of a shroom connoisseur haha...)


----------



## poplars (Jan 17, 2013)

very stoked to get that alex k showerhead diffuser, been reading absolutely nothing but epic shit about them! I was betting it will transform this bong and the reviews I'm reading seem to confirm this


----------



## spoolinsupra (Jan 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;UvBYVSvlj6s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvBYVSvlj6s[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 18, 2013)

theexpress said:


> now if yall excuse me im go do some lunchtime drinking with some of my latino hommies.... hollat at ur boy....


Lunchtime was 2 days ago niglet.


----------



## spoolinsupra (Jan 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;Je5Z5mcKldc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Je5Z5mcKldc[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 18, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lunchtime was 2 days ago niglet.



[youtube]v5J7e4_CgkU[/youtube]


----------



## poplars (Jan 19, 2013)

new diffuser rocks, woke up at 1:30 after passing out with the gf, and actually found myself taking 5-6 rips of sk bubba... what a difference a diffuser makes. took pics of it fresh and new, will upload in the daytime, peace peeps


----------



## theexpress (Jan 19, 2013)

for pops/....... [youtube]qQkBeOisNM0[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 19, 2013)

[youtube]Q8_P5FHWctQ[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 19, 2013)

ay men!!! [youtube]wsPXSUs26ic[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 19, 2013)

im all growd up now.....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 19, 2013)

Lol, anybody seen WBW?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 19, 2013)

theexpress said:


> im all growd up now.....


so how are things going bro? you making the move yet or what?



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, anybody seen WBW?


I've seen him posting in the seed and strain reviews forum


----------



## OldGrowth420 (Jan 19, 2013)

Here is my video, warning though it's pretty intense[video=youtube;ci9KI4rSXw4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ci9KI4rSXw4[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 19, 2013)

OldGrowth420 said:


> Here is my video, warning though it's pretty intense[video=youtube;ci9KI4rSXw4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ci9KI4rSXw4[/video]


jesus?? you got to be kidding me. I think your definitely on the wrong thread bro, lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 19, 2013)

most definitely.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 19, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, anybody seen WBW?


he on my xbox live ... he be on there alot... he on this site from time to time aint seen that stud post in here in a while doe...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 19, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> so how are things going bro? you making the move yet or what?
> 
> 
> I've seen him posting in the seed and strain reviews forum


no... and its taking too long.... im just saving my dollars, and strain collecting.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 19, 2013)

theexpress said:


> no... and its taking too long.... im just saving my dollars, and strain collecting.....


you better hurry dude. outdoor season is just around the corner.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 19, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you better hurry dude. outdoor season is just around the corner.


i could get out there by end of next month and still be ok..... but yesssss i feel the pressure..... im ready to dip trust me!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 19, 2013)

[youtube]NtxmnBQmfZs[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 19, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-kedjMC1eY


----------



## theexpress (Jan 19, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z52z9-QyPco


----------



## theexpress (Jan 19, 2013)

[youtube]n9-eAp0Hbuo[/youtube]


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 19, 2013)

What's up chi!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poplars (Jan 20, 2013)

so I stupidly broke the new diffuser I bought.... gonna call ALT on monday and see if they can hook me up with a little discount on a new one possibly. hopefully...lol otherwise i'm just gonna eat another 40 bucks on it because I loved it that much...lol


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2013)

[youtube]OFzXaFbxDcM#![/youtube]

For you chi


----------



## theexpress (Jan 21, 2013)

ima be in denver at the end of da month... scout mission...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 21, 2013)

look out im comming...... tuck in ya chainz...


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ima be in denver at the end of da month... scout mission...


What you scouting? Females? land? so many choices lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 21, 2013)

its been a glorious week.... cocaine... booze.... my niggas...... fuck everythang but gettin this money.... cuzz its gonna come... faST and in big lumpz...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 21, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> What you scouting? Females? land? so many choices lol


yall gonna love me out there... my swag is supernatural.... plus my meds are better then the masses.;....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 21, 2013)

speaking of females.... i cant wait to bust some mountain bitches down..... scribbles gonna be filmin it and shit lol


----------



## poplars (Jan 21, 2013)

good luck bro! 

ordered a new downstem today, blah. another 50 bucks gone haha. but they're throwin in stickers and shipping it out today so I'm cool 


http://aqualabtechnologies.com/scientific-glass/alex-k-downstems/alex-k-14-18-mm-showerhead-downstem-5-52.html


----------



## theexpress (Jan 21, 2013)

poplars said:


> good luck bro!
> 
> ordered a new downstem today, blah. another 50 bucks gone haha. but they're throwin in stickers and shipping it out today so I'm cool


lol i put 50 bux upm my bose in a line or two... thanx for the good luck... this time seems everything is in order... down to the last detail


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2013)

theexpress said:


> speaking of females.... i cant wait to bust some mountain bitches down..... scribbles gonna be filmin it and shit lol


There are plenty of those out there. There be some dumb bitches out there to. Watch out for them


----------



## theexpress (Jan 21, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> There are plenty of those out there. There be some dumb bitches out there to. Watch out for them


ddamn.. cali had some dumb ass fucking people omg!!!!! these people half retarded.. wtf is in da water out west lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 21, 2013)

hook me up with a nice college white girl who smokes da [email protected] smilies da clown


----------



## theexpress (Jan 21, 2013)

i hope da altitude dont interfier with my sex..... be tired after like 4 pumnps and shit... tell that bitch suck sum or ride me....


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ddamn.. cali had some dumb ass fucking people omg!!!!! these people half retarded.. wtf is in da water out west lol


Shit I don't know but my water is good, but then again I am on a well lol. Fuck city water. Don't even gotta ph my shit



theexpress said:


> hook me up with a nice college white girl who smokes da [email protected] smilies da clown


There are a shit ton of those there bro lol. It wont be hard to find them. 



theexpress said:


> i hope da altitude dont interfier with my sex..... be tired after like 4 pumnps and shit... tell that bitch suck sum or ride me....


If anything it has improved my game lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 21, 2013)

i promis u..... it will be a glorious day when im on my huge ass land in the mountains... there will be a victorious but heinious war cry to be heard that day... followed by gunfire....


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i promis u..... it will be a glorious day when im on my huge ass land in the mountains... there will be a victorious but heinious war cry to be heard that day... followed by gunfire....


I'm ready to go boarding. Get you a nice place up in the mountains like a cabin


----------



## theexpress (Jan 21, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I'm ready to go boarding. Get you a nice place up in the mountains like a cabin


since were friends now can i fuck ur girl? ill give u some sk beans... but only 3?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 21, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgaBc6TKw9I


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2013)

theexpress said:


> since were friends now can i fuck ur girl? ill give u some sk beans... but only 3?


Haha your gonna have to run that one by her, but 3 come bro


----------



## theexpress (Jan 21, 2013)

[youtube]list=PL24AF2902F3A05E93[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 21, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Haha your gonna have to run that one by her, but 3 come bro


4???? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHf6p9Adr-U&playnext=1&list=PL24AF2902F3A05E93


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2013)

theexpress said:


> 4????
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHf6p9Adr-U&playnext=1&list=PL24AF2902F3A05E93


Getting there, keep up the good work


----------



## theexpress (Jan 21, 2013)

were is everyone..... its getting quiet here lol


----------



## poplars (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm busy with life...waiting for that diffuser to get here now  haha..... bong rips bong rips!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2013)

poplars said:


> I'm busy with life...waiting for that diffuser to get here now  haha..... bong rips bong rips!


I was looking at diffuser beads the other day at the head shop. They looked pretty interesting.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 21, 2013)

poplars said:


> I'm busy with life...waiting for that diffuser to get here now  haha..... bong rips bong rips!


u overthere makin babies huh... dont be a fuckin stranger.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 21, 2013)

giggles u seen anything decent for big land in ur local newspaper... fuckin craigslist and zillow are letting me down lately bro


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2013)

Nah bro there hasn't been shit around here lately. Want some land in ks? hahahah. I've got some there to

People are being greedy right now and asking 2200/acre. Fuck that noise.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 21, 2013)

im cool on kansas...... fuck ill find something


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 21, 2013)

Yo! I'm back !!! Looooool!!! Hope u had a good weekend Chi, I had a great time in London. Could say I was pretty flat out!!!!


----------



## poplars (Jan 21, 2013)

diffuser beads fuckin suck balls... all those are is airsoft BB's sold at 3x the price for idiots . don't buy that shit they don't even compare to having a true glass diffuser.

glass marbles could be another story tho.

I aint been makin babies chitown, been having a lot of fun though  haha. Im tryin not to be a stranger but shit bro I got a life to live too


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2013)

poplars said:


> diffuser beads fuckin suck balls... all those are is airsoft BB's sold at 3x the price for idiots . don't buy that shit they don't even compare to having a true glass diffuser.
> 
> glass marbles could be another story tho.
> 
> I aint been makin babies chitown, been having a lot of fun though  haha. Im tryin not to be a stranger but shit bro I got a life to live too


My new bong has a diffuser in it. Just almost identical to the one you just got. Actually it has diffuser on the stem and then 3 smaller ones in the second chamber


----------



## theexpress (Jan 21, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yo! I'm back !!! Looooool!!! Hope u had a good weekend Chi, I had a great time in London. Could say I was pretty flat out!!!!


looool...............


----------



## theexpress (Jan 21, 2013)

poplars said:


> diffuser beads fuckin suck balls... all those are is airsoft BB's sold at 3x the price for idiots . don't buy that shit they don't even compare to having a true glass diffuser.
> 
> glass marbles could be another story tho.
> 
> I aint been makin babies chitown, been having a lot of fun though  haha. Im tryin not to be a stranger but shit bro I got a life to live too


lol only one....im livin like 3 lives....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 21, 2013)

were is my nigg trouble? they deported that cat back to haiti huh?


----------



## spoolinsupra (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;N1cxwItg2dM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1cxwItg2dM&amp;list=UU_G-yRUm30UP6v6G4NMdd2w&amp;index=1[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

[youtube]QbE_Rfd-EgY[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2013)

shit did T get arressted?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2013)

ay can anybody else not paste pix on here or is it just me? ima abput to snap if its just me!!!


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jan 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;aaSQgNC_8U0]http://youtu.be/aaSQgNC_8U0[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 24, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ay can anybody else not paste pix on here or is it just me? ima abput to snap if its just me!!!


it's only you...


----------



## poplars (Jan 24, 2013)

getting the new diffuser today... I wont break it within 24 hours this time!  stoked


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 24, 2013)

Whutup Folks! haha..


----------



## poplars (Jan 24, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Whutup Folks! haha..


ey bro been a while hows shit going?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 24, 2013)

Everythings aiight. tryna put my marbles in a circle, lol. Im gettin shit together basically.


----------



## poplars (Jan 24, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Everythings aiight. tryna put my marbles in a circle, lol. Im gettin shit together basically.


right on man glad to hear that!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 24, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Whutup Folks! haha..


amooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooor my nigga!!!! thought u got popped for a sec.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 25, 2013)

nah, had to go back home to handle some shit. am good now tho. just gotta get my head right n back where it was.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 26, 2013)

So what's popping chi? you on point or what? how's your plans coming along.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> So what's popping chi? you on point or what? how's your plans coming along.


naw not on point.... i cant find a house that fits the script for the right price... i shit you not they want like 1500 and up for what im looking for.... plus 1500 deposit.. or around that... some bullshit... wtf happend to colorado!!!!! might have to go back to the desert if all else fails


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 26, 2013)

theexpress said:


> naw not on point.... i cant find a house that fits the script for the right price... i shit you not they want like 1500 and up for what im looking for.... plus 1500 deposit.. or around that... some bullshit... wtf happend to colorado!!!!! might have to go back to the desert if all else fails


what about giggles?? I thought he had connections? and whatever you do, you better make the move quick. time is running out bro


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what about giggles?? I thought he had connections? and whatever you do, you better make the move quick. time is running out bro


find me a house.... thought u had connections... lol.. lol it aint even feb yet hommie.. relax... i know u from da tropics but da rest da world is cold has fuck right now


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 26, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what about giggles?? I thought he had connections? and whatever you do, you better make the move quick. time is running out bro


I do but he didn't want me kickin my cuz out of the house he said he would find something. 

Can't kick my cuz out now, he's in the middle of a cycle lol.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2013)

sooo much stress with this shit... keeps me up at night... id much prefer colorado... but ill go back to tweekerville if i have too... i see houses right now in hemet for under a stack...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 26, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I do but he didn't want me kickin my cuz out of the house he said he would find something.
> 
> Can't kick my cuz out now, he's in the middle of a cycle lol.


oh well, at least you tried bro


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 26, 2013)

theexpress said:


> sooo much stress with this shit... keeps me up at night... id much prefer colorado... but ill go back to tweekerville if i have too... i see houses right now in hemet for under a stack...


that's what happen when all you like do is party and put your priorities on the back burner


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> that's what happen when all you like do is party and put your priorities on the back burner


dont come at me like that... like i havent been on craigslist everyday since i got back from cali...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 27, 2013)

theexpress said:


> sooo much stress with this shit... keeps me up at night... id much prefer colorado... but ill go back to tweekerville if i have too... i see houses right now in hemet for under a stack...


We need to move to cali n bunk up in something for like 1500-2gz, just keep ya eyes off my lady


----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> We need to move to cali n bunk up in something for like 1500-2gz, just keep ya eyes off my lady



i make no promises there for i tell no lies.... lol..... i found cribs on 2-3 acres or more in socal desert for under a stack....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2013)

it wouldnt be the worst thing in the world if i moved back to the i.e. i just used to hate my skin getting all dry and itchy cuzz lack of humidity


----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2013)

i need a team of trimmers who will work for trimmings... lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2013)

[youtube]lLLHoNDfB_A[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2013)

[youtube]NsXgEJjEXGk[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2013)

[youtube]txUp5t8kTOY[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2013)

for da doc....... i need a refill on my medication.... should i put in an order to cali.. or bu some street nugget? [youtube]ab3YGyG34Sg[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 27, 2013)

lmfao dat shit crazy old. i remember that.forreal though fuc them tramps who made that shit.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 27, 2013)

theexpress said:


> it wouldnt be the worst thing in the world if i moved back to the i.e. i just used to hate my skin getting all dry and itchy cuzz lack of humidity


don't turn icehead on me bro


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 27, 2013)

theexpress said:


> it wouldnt be the worst thing in the world if i moved back to the i.e. i just used to hate my skin getting all dry and itchy cuzz lack of humidity


use some lotion son


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 27, 2013)

theexpress said:


> for da doc....... i need a refill on my medication.... should i put in an order to cali.. or bu some street nugget? [youtube]ab3YGyG34Sg[/youtube]


just as long as its not meth, get your shit anywhere you want lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 27, 2013)

im sure hes got some around


----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> just as long as its not meth, get your shit anywhere you want lol


hahahahahahah my nigga... let mesample some of that batuu yall got down there .. i hear that shit is diffrent from the p2p dope they cook in mexico.. let me try that japanese shard


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 27, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> im sure hes got some around


meth or lotion?  


I'm sure he has both. they go hand in hand lmao


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 27, 2013)

theexpress said:


> hahahahahahah my nigga... let mesample some of that batuu yall got down there .. i hear that shit is diffrent from the p2p dope they cook in mexico.. let me try that japanese shard


ahahahahah! I'm your friend bro, I would never lead you to the darkside hahaha


----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> im sure hes got some around


\



hahhahahahaha nigga ull know ull smoke the pookie with me.... lol ur too soft to snort it.. that shit burns!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2013)

im cool on the shard doe.... it was ok to try it...... i got alot of work done... lololololol but everybody knows ima cocaine kinda guy...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2013)

theexpress said:


> im cool on the shard doe.... it was ok to try it...... i got alot of work done... lololololol but everybody knows ima cocaine kinda guy...


and i only fuck with yay 2-4 times a month... but when i get down i likes to get down.... nothing less then a teener to da face but more like da ball.... sometimes ill snort a 1/4 in 2 days... thats what we call a goodin..... you know da hommie on one then... most of the second day is spent looking out the blinds in da window every 3-5 min or so.... niggas be geekin hard jo


----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> meth or lotion?
> 
> 
> I'm sure he has both. they go hand in hand lmao


see u fucked up there doc u know that right? now i know u have atleast tried da shard.... :]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ahahahahah! I'm your friend bro, I would never lead you to the darkside hahaha



come on bro.. ill trade u some raw sout east asian shit.... lolololol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 27, 2013)

theexpress said:


> see u fucked up there doc u know that right? now i know u have atleast tried da shard.... :]





bro don't stay away from the forum to long. it gets boring at times without you lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> bro don't stay away from the forum to long. it gets boring at times without you lol


come on ima give ya that myanamar flu..... u gonna be nodding for days... and i wont sleep for days.....


----------



## kinetic (Jan 27, 2013)

Tried is one thing, perpatuating to the masses a poison is irresponsible express. You have the potential to be a helluva Jedi if you ever wrestle your way from Vaders Dark Side. Word is Bond, or Born, depending on your perspective.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2013)

i aint going nowere but to another state dude.... i wont leave this site.... has sad has this sounds this site is the only stable thing in my life... everything else is uncertain and up for grabs jo.. dont chu worry


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 27, 2013)

theexpress said:


> come on ima give ya that myanamar flu..... u gonna be nodding for days... and i wont sleep for days.....


no wonder you so ugly.. you need that beauty sleep bro


----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Tried is one thing, perpatuating to the masses a poison is irresponsible express. You have the potential to be a helluva Jedi if you ever wrestle your way from Vaders Dark Side. Word is Bond, or Born, depending on your perspective.


WHAT!!!!! hommie ima tnth degree jedi... dont you worry about me


----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> no wonder you so ugly.. you need that beauty sleep bro


looooooooooooooooooooool.... with yo big pirate looking head ass... "yaaaaaaaaaaaaaar"


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 27, 2013)

theexpress said:


> looooooooooooooooooooool.... with yo big pirate looking head ass... "yaaaaaaaaaaaaaar"


bwahahahahaha!!


and kinetic is right, you'd make one helluva jedi hahaha


----------



## kinetic (Jan 27, 2013)

theexpress said:


> looooooooooooooooooooool.... with yo big pirate looking head ass... "yaaaaaaaaaaaaaar"


Says the dude with sensodyne on his bathroom shelf below the mirror.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> bwahahahahaha!!
> 
> 
> and kinetic is right, you'd make one helluva jedi hahaha


youd make on hellova women.... kkday was right... look at them legs.... when u getting that operation? hahahahahahaha they would love u in da joint... skittles lipstick and all :]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Says the dude with sensodyne on his bathroom shelf below the mirror.


meth heads got sensitive teeth dude lol



theexpress said:


> youd make on hellova women.... kkday was right... look at them legs.... when u getting that operation? hahahahahahaha they would love u in da joint... skittles lipstick and all :]


don't hate on me cause I'm sexy


----------



## kinetic (Jan 27, 2013)

OG's that get out either take care of their communites and are still involved that way, or mind their own and nurture their true seeds. Take a little Rza advise, the Abbot knows playa.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Says the dude with sensodyne on his bathroom shelf below the mirror.



looooooooooooooooooooooooooool nice one.....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> meth heads got sensitive teeth dude lol
> 
> 
> don't hate on me cause I'm sexy


come on son... u can tell by the bite bruises on ya sisters titties aitn shit wrong with my teeeth... i do need to get a molar yanked doe.... lol but thast been fucked up...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 27, 2013)

theexpress said:


> looooooooooooooooooooooooooool nice one.....


I gotta bounce dude. I got a manicure appt in an hour.  catch up with you later holmez


----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> meth heads got sensitive teeth dude lol
> 
> 
> don't hate on me cause I'm sexy


lol i cant decide if your a pretty man, lol or a handsome lady!!!!! lolololo


----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I gotta bounce dude. I got a manicure appt in an hour.  catch up with you later holmez



looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool.... i need one on my feet jo.... i got bear claws an shit


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 27, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol i cant decide if your a pretty man, lol or a handsome lady!!!!! lolololo


you might wanna come outta the closet bro lol

don't worry, I won't think of you any differently.... and I really got a bounce this time. later chief


----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you might wanna come outta the closet bro lol
> 
> don't worry, I won't think of you any differently.... and I really got a bounce this time. later chief












lol......... i love pussy too much.... well some pussy... other pussy is str8 bogus... but ill still smash fuckit...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2013)

[youtube]6UzA-SbWth0[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2013)

[youtube]QSPD9E-ovMU[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2013)

you dont want no woe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [youtube]3EINepieDKI[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2013)

lol its cold has fuck outside... i dont even wanna go oiut to have a marboro and shit... but these fools over here still killing themselves... http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-201_162-57566080/chicagos-deadly-day-shootings-kill-7-wound-6/


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 27, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol its cold has fuck outside... i dont even wanna go oiut to have a marboro and shit... but these fools over here still killing themselves... http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-201_162-57566080/chicagos-deadly-day-shootings-kill-7-wound-6/


mom doesn't allow you to smoke in the house huh lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> mom doesn't allow you to smoke in the house huh lol


lol/.... i only smoke bud in da crib no ciggs. esp in winter... when i cant just open a window.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 29, 2013)

ay trubs... didnt i say da folkks was gonna kill this fat fucker... he got lucky it seems.. http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1700932/rick-ross-drive-by-shooting.jhtml


----------



## theexpress (Jan 29, 2013)

shit who needs sleep [youtube]OE_n_MZqYcY[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 29, 2013)

Shit man, thats just the warning shots.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 31, 2013)

<------------------- has a fat ass sack of coke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 31, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJdCbszn0m0&playnext=1&list=PL006CDDE2D39E67ED&feature=results_video


----------



## theexpress (Jan 31, 2013)

[youtube]hWitRABYVBk[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 2, 2013)

ahhh its been a ruff couple days...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 2, 2013)

Did u get arrested? ......


----------



## theexpress (Feb 2, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Did u get arrested? ......[/QUOT
> 
> 
> no...... just been putting alott powder up my nose.... lol.. i was up for a couple days no sleep


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 2, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lahadaextranjera said:
> 
> 
> > Did u get arrested? ......[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2013)

im already too old for this shit...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> no...... just been putting alott powder up my nose.... lol.. i was up for a couple days no sleep


dude. while you're putting powder up your nose, I'm busy gearing up for the summer. I got a goal in mind and I ain't stopping till I achieve it...... my priorities are in check. are yours?


good luck with that.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> dude. while you're putting powder up your nose, I'm busy gearing up for the summer. I got a goal in mind and I ain't stopping till I achieve it...... my priorities are in check. are yours?
> 
> 
> good luck with that.


Dude I'm with you, for the last month and half I've been working ground and stocking pile shit for my compost and running drip systems from the spring. 

Got some new strains I'm running outdoor this season so I'm pumped. 

I'm so ready for this spring/summer!!!! It can't get here fucking soon enough!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 4, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Dude I'm with you, for the last month and half I've been working ground and stocking pile shit for my compost and running drip systems from the spring.
> 
> Got some new strains I'm running outdoor this season so I'm pumped.
> 
> I'm so ready for this spring/summer!!!! It can't get here fucking soon enough!



Tell me about it! I've been in my friends hydro shop looking up prices for new systems!! Buuuuusssssyyyy!!!


----------



## sunni (Feb 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> dude. while you're putting powder up your nose, I'm busy gearing up for the summer. I got a goal in mind and I ain't stopping till I achieve it...... my priorities are in check. are yours?
> 
> 
> good luck with that.


fuck that i wanna eat mangos on the beach with a pina colda ....


----------



## theexpress (Feb 4, 2013)

[youtube]8mouGal02Nw[/youtube]


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> fuck that i wanna eat mangos on the beach with a pina colda ....


I've got a pond with a sandy beach if you want


----------



## theexpress (Feb 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> dude. while you're putting powder up your nose, I'm busy gearing up for the summer. I got a goal in mind and I ain't stopping till I achieve it...... my priorities are in check. are yours?
> 
> 
> good luck with that.


if you think that u dont know me at all............ true outdoor season in socal dont start till late march early april.. and its fucking warm till xmas damn well near.. being from the tropics u should understand this.. ur the cat with all the prep work, ur going gorrilla, and ur in a place were ur plants never veg at al barely outside.. in i.e. in the high desert.. it was no joke BING!!!! sun from 6 am all the way to 8 soething pm... i got some time and using it has best i can.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> fuck that i wanna eat mangos on the beach with a pina colda ....


hiiii.. never seen u here before.. welcome!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 4, 2013)

[youtube]FGNjjkiADO8[/youtube]


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Feb 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> if you think that u dont know me at all............ true outdoor season in socal dont start till late march early april.. and its fucking warm till xmas damn well near.. being from the tropics u should understand this.. ur the cat with all the prep work, ur going gorrilla, and ur in a place were ur plants never veg at al barely outside.. in i.e. in the high desert.. it was no joke BING!!!! sun from 6 am all the way to 8 soething pm... i got some time and using it has best i can.


I think your buddy is concerned about you bro. I don't even know you on here and I am. I see you mention that stuff all the time.

That shit is evil man, and ends badly for everyone, every time. No exceptions to that rule I'm afraid. I know.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 4, 2013)

i understand the concern.. i have been fucking with powder too much for sure... i havent done anytoday and im not going to... trust me im sick of this cold ass weather here im ready to bounce. i have to meet with a few people first, and do a few things before i go. appreciate the concern from people i never even met.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i understand the concern.. i have been fucking with powder too much for sure... i havent done anytoday and im not going to... trust me im sick of this cold ass weather here im ready to bounce. i have to meet with a few people first, and do a few things before i go. appreciate the concern from people i never even met.


You know I lub you chi 

Haha but for real stop that shit, your destroying your nose.


----------



## sunni (Feb 4, 2013)

i used to be a hardcore drug abuser, and i got clean, its a great feeling, you will die from this shit. you need to stop


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> i used to be a hardcore drug abuser, and i got clean, its a great feeling, you will die from this shit. you need to stop


Same here, I OD 3 times of the crystal and I will never put my family through that shit again. Nothing is worth that shit.

I'm good with my cannabis and shrooms. I'll stick to nature. 

Is it summer yet? Fuck I'm ready!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 4, 2013)

Here chi for you. Just listen to bubba 

[youtube]WtjDHHAaQSE[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> fuck that i wanna eat mangos on the beach with a pina colda ....




One day....


----------



## theexpress (Feb 4, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You know I lub you chi
> 
> Haha but for real stop that shit, your destroying your nose.


well i am defently not gonna smoke it motha fukker lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> if you think that u dont know me at all............ true outdoor season in socal dont start till late march early april.. and its fucking warm till xmas damn well near.. being from the tropics u should understand this.. ur the cat with all the prep work, ur going gorrilla, and ur in a place were ur plants never veg at al barely outside.. in i.e. in the high desert.. it was no joke BING!!!! sun from 6 am all the way to 8 soething pm... i got some time and using it has best i can.


well, we shall see. and it's february already homey, march/april is right around the corner


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 4, 2013)

Yall chill it's just powder, chi can handle that, You get back on that meth bruh we aint cool no mo.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 4, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Yall chill it's just powder, chi can handle that, You get back on that meth bruh we aint cool no mo.


chi can handle it??? yaaa, rigggghthttt. is that why he always act a fool when he is using?


----------



## theexpress (Feb 4, 2013)

i gotta put da juke to this shit for it all go up my nostrils...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> well, we shall see. and it's february already homey, march/april is right around the corner


understad... death is also around da corner... everything is just around the corner... i am working on something were all i have to do is just grow good nugget and get a set rate per pound regaurdlessof strain and price depending on indoor or outdoor product.. i dont have it in me no more to go do all that bitch ass leg work and take all the fucking risks..


----------



## theexpress (Feb 4, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Yall chill it's just powder, chi can handle that, You get back on that meth bruh we aint cool no mo.


lol they act like im just now fucking with it.. i been blowing rails since i was 15ish


----------



## theexpress (Feb 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> i used to be a hardcore drug abuser, and i got clean, its a great feeling, you will die from this shit. you need to stop


loooooooooooooool... thanx i guess i thought u didnt like me...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 4, 2013)

[youtube]OcgCeKN48f0[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 4, 2013)

[youtube]ZXZGUYytlsk[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 4, 2013)

[youtube]v2a5CN6fTS8[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 5, 2013)

its 3:30 am and im still up i cant fucking sleep wish i could soo bad, but what should i expect when i wake up at 4 pm most of the time lol... i might has well blow a fucking rail since i cant sleep anyways .... shit


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 5, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i cant fucking sleep wish i could soo bad


lol. no you don't want to sleep. if you did, you would stop putting shit up your nose.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 5, 2013)

someone give chi a valium, thorazin, or maybe some lithium


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 5, 2013)

theexpress said:


> its 3:30 am and im still up i cant a fucking rail since i cant sleep anyways .... shit


Time to come down boy!!! It's nasty but as they say 'what goes up....' . You don't need that shit!! 

Im just glad I can wake up everyday knowing that my day will be how I make it. You've got plans for this year so go make them happen. I've got work to do too and nothing and nobody will stop me.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2013)

maaaaaaaaaaaaaan... its time to take a break from the white and get back to da green


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2013)

well usps is stopping mailing on saturday... along with the post offices that have already been closed, and there staff is cutting down by 50%.. nigga finna run it this year jo!!! choooooooooooooo chooooooooooooooooooooo express


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey bro longtime lurker, but just registered my account! I've been hanging out over on ICMag. You located in ChIraq too? I see you order from attitude....how's the shipping to the Chi? I heard USPS at OHare is a bitch to get packages through?


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2013)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Hey bro longtime lurker, but just registered my account! I've been hanging out over on ICMag. You located in ChIraq too? I see you order from attitude....how's the shipping to the Chi? I heard USPS at OHare is a bitch to get packages through?


what nigga!!!!! who sent u???? naw everything is easy to recieve and send out....


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 6, 2013)

theexpress said:


> what nigga!!!!! who sent u???? naw everything is easy to recieve and send out....



Haha, actually I was googling some stuff and the site just popped up at the top and I was like lemme check this place out and the rest is history....That's good to hear about the shipping. I think I'm gonna place an order then. I was holding off because everyone I talk to in the area says USPS is a bitch to get through here. I used to order all the time when I was living down in Miami, but I got shook hearing about packages coming through OHare. I was gonna do the loop around and have them mailed to a friend out on the west coast and then have him re-ship them to me here in the Chi just to get around the international mail part coming through Ohare, but you've had no probs ordering from Attitude?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 6, 2013)

Nobody has probs ordering. U askin to many questions yo.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2013)

i just weighed myself on the .25 cent scale at kmart and im down to 215..... DAMN!!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 6, 2013)

i weighed myself im down to 162, but i was wearing heavy ass levis n a leather coat. im prolly like 157. i been at the most 185. 152 was my weight class in hs wrestling.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 6, 2013)

Weigh first thing in the AM when you wake up. It's when you're at your lightest because you haven't ingested anything yet...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2013)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Haha, actually I was googling some stuff and the site just popped up at the top and I was like lemme check this place out and the rest is history....That's good to hear about the shipping. I think I'm gonna place an order then. I was holding off because everyone I talk to in the area says USPS is a bitch to get through here. I used to order all the time when I was living down in Miami, but I got shook hearing about packages coming through OHare. I was gonna do the loop around and have them mailed to a friend out on the west coast and then have him re-ship them to me here in the Chi just to get around the international mail part coming through Ohare, but you've had no probs ordering from Attitude?


everything is everything on da mail jo.... go head and place ur order...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i weighed myself im down to 162, but i was wearing heavy ass levis n a leather coat. im prolly like 157. i been at the most 185. 152 was my weight class in hs wrestling.


i been has much has 280 something.... i feel small has hell at 215... im trying my hardest not to go grab a pack of squares... im trying to let that habbit die out before it dies me out.. i been smoking sqaures since i was like 11-12... im gonna be 28 soon... and im startin to feel them slowing me down.. soheres day one no squares


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 6, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i been has much has 280 something.... i feel small has hell at 215... im trying my hardest not to go grab a pack of squares... im trying to let that habbit die out before it dies me out.. i been smoking sqaures since i was like 11-12... im gonna be 28 soon... and im startin to feel them slowing me down.. soheres day one no squares


yo cigs is killin me too. i got a ecig on the way, supposed to be one of the best. i dont even like the way i feel smokin cigs no more. i don't buy paccs anymore though, only loosies ecently so im way down to like 6 cigs or so a day. n i just smoke my last so we startin the same time.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yo cigs is killin me too. i got a ecig on the way, supposed to be one of the best. i dont even like the way i feel smokin cigs no more. i don't buy paccs anymore though, only loosies ecently so im way down to like 6 cigs or so a day. n i just smoke my last so we startin the same time.



the ecigs aint on shit... i mean they take da fiend away.. but u still feinding for nicotein at the end of the day.. just go cold turkey bro like how im trying to do.. ive tried the ecig, ive tried the gum, the patches... u just gotta stop... if this dont work im gonna try that pill were u can smoke on it the first week or w/e... celebrex?


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2013)

my other dude just quit smoking ABOUT 2 weeks ago like that just said fukit im not gonna brab anotner pack....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 6, 2013)

try using hypnosis.... and come back and report the results. I always wanted to try hypnosis for stuff, but I'm afraid that'll fuck with my mind


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 6, 2013)

I quit cig cold turkey two years ago, but substitued that w/ blacc n milds. then back to cigs. i go days at a time very often like atleast 2 or 3 days out the week i won't even go get a cig.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2013)

dont fuck with them black n milds, or even smoke blunts if you wanna quit smoking.. free urself of tobbacco and nicotein alltogather, anyways i got some nutty ass almost pure sativa shit!!! its all foxtailey which ihate breaks down to nothing without u even touching it just by being in ur poacket which i hate.. when you do carefully break it down the stem skeloton it leaves behind is cool.. looks kinda like a branchy tree at fall w/o leaves.. shit is about 90% sativa and im digging its high.. ill post a pic in a sec


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2013)

doc... have you ever even felt cold weather before? i should drag you out here bro..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 6, 2013)

theexpress said:


> doc... have you ever even felt cold weather before? i should drag you out here bro..


just for moments at a time. I think the coldest I ever felt was like in the low 50 something degrees F when I went to seattle back in the day.

over here in hawaii, it gets a bit cold on the mountaintops on the big island. cold enough to snow. but haven't been there when it snowed. I will some day though!


and I'm not sure about chicago bro. they gonna think I'm mexican or something, lol


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> just for moments at a time. I think the coldest I ever felt was like in the low 50 something degrees F when I went to seattle back in the day.
> 
> over here in hawaii, it gets a bit cold on the mountaintops on the big island. cold enough to snow. but haven't been there when it snowed. I will some day though!
> 
> ...


50 is love jo!!!!!! awwwww man id give my right nutt for 50 about now... its 50 out man im in a wife beater grillin drinkin outside jo!!!!!!!!! ill show 30 below wind chill factor....


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2013)

just tell people ur puerto rican... and you were born here... so they dont look at ya all funny when they say something in spanish to you and u look all puzzled and shit hahahahah..


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2013)

so far today has been a nicotein, cocaine, and alcohal free day!!!! only smoked a few bowls of weed instead of the usual 1/8 or more


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 6, 2013)

theexpress said:


> so far today has been a nicotein, cocaine, and alcohal free day!!!! only smoked a few bowls of weed instead of the usual 1/8 or more


Yay! Smoke all the weed you want, there is nothing wrong with that. But the other leave alone


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2013)

scribbles bitched out... he had his first amature mma fight this friday and apparently won via k.o. now he has big fight dreams and wants to stay here.. lol he won 200 bux for that fight and was all happy.. i put 200 bux up my nose in a 3 hour period da other day this nigga is slow.. im trying to see no less then 225k this year.. i cant hate on scribbles... he is just foll0wing his dream like i am... i know one thing.. scribbles is gonna fight some heavy handed wrestler and get pounded out and wish he woulda came with... i found a house i like on 5 acres.. huge ass house 2100 sq. foot 4 bedrooms.. i donno about a huge indoor grow.. southern california edison is on some gangsta shit.. my dudes light bill was 750 bux last month with only 4k burning 12 hours a day and house appliences.. which aint shit cuzz water heater and stove are propane... with what im trying to do my light bill wil be double my rent.. i cant do that just yet..


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2013)

im throwing all sativas out this year btw... they grow better in the high desert... they look like str8 indoor.. so id imagine greenhose grown even be better.. i gotta get the addy for that crib today.. have my dude on the west coast go peep it out and see if its ideal and privete


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2013)

i been spending mad money... like i got an endless supply of it.. i dont just yet... im down to just over 43k. i gotta get out there and get ready.... the weather there is love jo!!! its wam enough to grow till like thanksgiving... figure witha coldframe greenhouse and how intense the sun is i can grow into dec. if i put in a heater and some supplemental lighting its all yearround...


----------



## stak (Feb 10, 2013)

theexpress said:


> just tell people ur puerto rican... and you were born here... so they dont look at ya all funny when they say something in spanish to you and u look all puzzled and shit hahahahah..


this exact scenario has happened to me way too many times. 


so you're leaving the city?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 10, 2013)

sativas suck


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2013)

stak said:


> this exact scenario has happened to me way too many times.
> 
> 
> so you're leaving the city?


yeah if u mean da chi and not l.a.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> sativas suck


naw nigga not when they yield u 5 pounds or more per plant... im talkin bluedream sour d. sativas like that.. they much easier to trim to and deal with stress way better... u know how hard it was to get the bubba kush to even survive the high desrt socal sun and heat?... yet the bledream and strawberry diesel had no problems at all..


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2013)

either way im asking and will get 2k a p.{in bulk} so why not grow sativas.... ill throw out some pure indicas for myself


----------



## stak (Feb 10, 2013)

theexpress said:


> yeah if u mean da chi and not l.a.


hell yeah I meant chicago. That's the only place I would ever call the city.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 10, 2013)

everybody calls their city "the city". so i'm assuming u see where there coulda been confusion.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 10, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> everybody calls their city "the city". so i'm assuming u see where there coulda been confusion.


I represent my city


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2013)

stak said:


> hell yeah I meant chicago. That's the only place I would ever call the city.


me to nigga


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 10, 2013)

theexpress said:


> me to nigga


You can't say nigga! Didn't you see the racism thread in tnt


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 10, 2013)

i can say nigga. but usually dont, on riu . it'd feel weird. i justb say cuz. lol.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You can't say nigga! Didn't you see the racism thread in tnt


i must have missed that has i was geekin hard has hell jo... ill slap a nigga if he try and tell me i cant say nigga...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 10, 2013)

yea, all the mexican back home be on tht "nigga" shit. swear they hate us but stay tryna fuck our ho's. mexicans the biggest tricks.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yea, all the mexican back home be on tht "nigga" shit. swear they hate us but stay tryna fuck our ho's. mexicans the biggest tricks.


i knew this cat named able he was a high ranking latin king from aurora.. he was cool doe for a kkrankk ass nigga i did bizzness with him.. anyway this dude hated black people.. he would drive around da hood looking for black people to shoot.. i think it was mostly cuzz the gd's klled his brother.. im sure some of them black studs he was busstin at coulda been 4ch or some kind of hook and those niggas is "fin ball rollin" just like them kings


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 10, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i must have missed that has i was geekin hard has hell jo... ill slap a nigga if he try and tell me i cant say nigga...


Here ya go, have yourself a laugh 

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/623409-riu-racism-hatecrime-newbie-area.html


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2013)

were da doc at????? i bet that nigga takin resin hits off the missil.... u aint gotta do that doc i got that butter jo!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I represent my city


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2013)

scribblez in his first ever mma fight.... amature mma lol this is why he is staying in chicago [youtube]z5ktBMXSS1k[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2013)

hahahahaha scribblez is all gassed cuzz he smokes mad bud and like 2 packs of menthol ciggerettes a day... thats my dude doe.... he is gona get his ass beat down and wish he woulda rolled with... ay he dropped that lil mexican doe...


----------



## stak (Feb 11, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> everybody calls their city "the city". so i'm assuming u see where there coulda been confusion.


We're in a Chicago based thread. He's from Chicago. I'm from Chicago. We live pretty damn close to each other. So....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 11, 2013)

stak said:


> We're in a Chicago based thread. He's from Chicago. I'm from Chicago. We live pretty damn close to each other. So....


This thread is SC based, as the op was from SC. just a chicago strain.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 11, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> This thread is SC based, as the op was from SC. just a chicago strain.


He is?.

Yo Express...WTF did you come to this shithole of a city for?.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 11, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> He is?.
> 
> Yo Express...WTF did you come to this shithole of a city for?.


funny thing is, express is not the op. Op got busted years ago, we aint seen him since.


----------



## stak (Feb 11, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> This thread is SC based, as the op was from SC. just a chicago strain.


okay, fine. I'll eliminate the first part.






stak said:


> He's from Chicago. I'm from Chicago. We live pretty damn close to each other. So....



It still works the same.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 11, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> funny thing is, express is not the op. Op got busted years ago, we aint seen him since.


LOL, as many times as I have posted in this thread...and finally I click page 1.

Nevermind Express, go back to powdering your nose...j/k


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 11, 2013)

Lol, yea. Sour Kush is Chitowns strain. Chitown= Express. thats what this thread WAS for. It is Bubba Kush x Sour D ibl. members only though :-/


----------



## theexpress (Feb 11, 2013)

damn just got up.. bummy lol


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 11, 2013)

another beautiful day in the big city...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 12, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, yea. Sour Kush is Chitowns strain. Chitown= Express. thats what this thread WAS for. It is Bubba Kush x Sour D ibl. members only though :-/


we checkin cards at da door


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 12, 2013)

I just noticed ya sig, that was my movie. and this ecig shit is working, if i re-order cartridges it'll just be flavor no nicotine. but its only been a few days.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 12, 2013)

theexpress said:


> damn just got up.. bummy lol


You always miss the party...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 12, 2013)

Wait !!!!! I'm on da list !!


----------



## stak (Feb 13, 2013)

What kind of strains are you guys smoking in chicago?

I'm about to pack some C99 in the bong. Yesterday was an all Buddha Tahoe day. And I also have some Cheese and Jazz Berry Jam.

what else is in the city?


----------



## poplars (Feb 14, 2013)

been on vacation in washington, just letting you guys know im all good havent dissapeared for good yet.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 14, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


>


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## theexpress (Feb 14, 2013)

stak said:


> What kind of strains are you guys smoking in chicago?
> 
> I'm about to pack some C99 in the bong. Yesterday was an all Buddha Tahoe day. And I also have some Cheese and Jazz Berry Jam.
> 
> what else is in the city?


sour d.... juicey fruit..... and misc. fruity canadian buds.... im ptuttin in an order for some l.a. con. and tahoe og. clone only tahoe..


----------



## theexpress (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 15, 2013)

Got some of the Crazy Train currently...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2013)

almost 2 weeks since i quit smoking!!!!!! two weeks tommorow


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 19, 2013)

Congrats bro. How you been bro?


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2013)

ehhh shitty... plans falling apart on me... but better in other ways... no more ciggs.. feel good.. breath and clothes less stank.. dont wake up dieing hacking up shit... food taste better... air smells better... i dont have that burnt lung taste in my nose, and everytime i hack up some shit... havent done coke in about 3 days... just been smoking some sour diesel nugget, and playing xbox... layin low... tryin to find someone who down to ride out who i trust.. sick of this shit...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2013)

i still fiend for ciggs here and there.. i try to combat it by smoking a bowl and doing something to occupy my mind... takeing it day by day... its hard to break an old ass habit..


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 19, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ehhh shitty... plans falling apart on me... but better in other ways... no more ciggs.. feel good.. breath and clothes less stank.. dont wake up dieing hacking up shit... food taste better... air smells better... i dont have that burnt lung taste in my nose, and everytime i hack up some shit... havent done coke in about 3 days... just been smoking some sour diesel nugget, and playing xbox... layin low... tryin to find someone who down to ride out who i trust.. sick of this shit...


Bro if I didn't have 2 kids I'd be all over it.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2013)

i rarely even drink anymore... i drink like 2 to no more then 3 times a month... dont get me wrong i still get hammerd when i drink but its not has often nearly. i usually only drink for mma events, we do a whole thing... grill up someshit, smoke weed, get drunk, have a good time.. maybe some poker afterwords... i dont just drink by myself anymore lol o first thing when i wake up..


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Bro if I didn't have 2 kids I'd be all over it.


ohhh i didnt now u had shorties bro... thats cool... how old ?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 19, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ohhh i didnt now u had shorties bro... thats cool... how old ?


Ya bro sure do. 5 and 6. That's why I offered you some land you know where


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2013)

u make ur kids trim ur crops because u dont wanna... dont lie.... its like a lil assembly line of elves....


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 19, 2013)

theexpress said:


> u make ur kids trim ur crops because u dont wanna... dont lie.... its like a lil assembly line of elves....


You can't pass up free labor 

edit-and you're right, I don't wanna, that's why my girl does it lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 19, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ehhh shitty... plans falling apart on me... but better in other ways... no more ciggs.. feel good.. breath and clothes less stank.. dont wake up dieing hacking up shit... food taste better... air smells better... i dont have that burnt lung taste in my nose, and everytime i hack up some shit... havent done coke in about 3 days... just been smoking some sour diesel nugget, and playing xbox... layin low... tryin to find someone who down to ride out who i trust.. sick of this shit...


me too bruh. even the other day my girl kissed me telling me that my breath don't stank.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 19, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> me too bruh. even the other day my girl kissed me telling me that my breath don't stank.


No one likes the stanky breath tryna


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 19, 2013)

Good on you for trying to give up cigs. I didn't smoke one for 6 mths last time I quit. Those nicotine chewing gums helped but I was also keeping busy with the gym, cleaning etc. anything to keep my hands busy. It was actually a UK government advert that made me want to quit. If I can find it on you tube I'll show you.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 19, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Good on you for trying to give up cigs. I didn't smoke one for 6 mths last time I quit. Those nicotine chewing gums helped but I was also keeping busy with the gym, cleaning etc. *anything to keep my hands busy*. It was actually a UK government advert that made me want to quit. If I can find it on you tube I'll show you.


I can think of plenty of things that keep your hands busy


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Good on you for trying to give up cigs. I didn't smoke one for 6 mths last time I quit. Those nicotine chewing gums helped but I was also keeping busy with the gym, cleaning etc. anything to keep my hands busy. It was actually a UK government advert that made me want to quit. If I can find it on you tube I'll show you.


i went cold turkey...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I can think of plenty of things that keep your hands busy


i can occupy her mouth with something to do to


----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2013)

hahahahahaha


----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2013)

this what they call a shake down in detroit...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2013)

afterbegging his momma for 2 weeks i finally got a baby picture of trynagrowsmeshit...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2013)

here go baby chi an momma chi...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2013)

here go da doc's bathroom sink in his lil hutt...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2013)

hahahahahahahaha http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rudwx5keGLk&feature=player_embedded


----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2013)

yo... i found a baby pic of whyteberrywidow too..


----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2013)

hhahahahahahahahahahahahha can u dig...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2013)

hahahahaha [youtube]v=G-U3ywMyNDI#![/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=G-U3ywMyNDI#!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 22, 2013)

Lmfao bruh you trippin. Whatup?


----------



## theexpress (Feb 24, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lmfao bruh you trippin. Whatup?


non jo... gettin fat again since i sto[ smoking squares.....


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 24, 2013)

U B 1 sick pupppy bro 

an U got to much time on yo hands 

pics R funny i since a lot of prejudice 

but to each his or her own


----------



## theexpress (Feb 25, 2013)

[youtube]iXXATMLad3I[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 25, 2013)

[youtube]DMDVhuGwAVA[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 25, 2013)

[youtube]lhJ4XxI4RCk[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 25, 2013)

[youtube]KF8Ivv-4l_Y[/youtube]


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 25, 2013)

Is the sour kush strain still making rounds or no?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 25, 2013)

so what's up niggas? how things going with you chitown. still moving forward or you stay motionless right now? lol



#dosomething!!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 26, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> so what's up niggas? how things going with you chitown. still moving forward or you stay motionless right now? lol
> 
> 
> 
> #dosomething!!


dont upset me right now... im out of weed... southern cali edison jewed me on my depostie... c.a.r.e. fucked me too.... dont play with fire right now...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 26, 2013)

theexpress said:


> dont upset me right now... im out of weed... southern cali edison jewed me on my depostie... c.a.r.e. fucked me too.... dont play with fire right now...


lol..... why is everyone so mad?! i shoulda stayed away, lol... so how's the op coming? still on the target date or what?! things here are moving, but much slower than i anticipated.. but the goal is still on track


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 26, 2013)

theexpress said:


> dont upset me right now... im out of weed... southern cali edison jewed me on my depostie... c.a.r.e. fucked me too.... dont play with fire right now...


sounds like you got fucked over???? you shoulda came out here brah. you woulda had better luck.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 26, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> sounds like you got fucked over???? you shoulda came out here brah. you woulda had better luck.


id rather be growing then organizing the movement of weight others grew... either way... ima get this money..... yeah i got fucked over jo... i dont like/trust anyone anymore... no more deals for any nigga.. its str8 up 375 a z. 4800 a p. no breaks at any level for foney ass niggas... no matter how long we been down... fuck da world right now.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 26, 2013)

theexpress said:


> id rather be growing then organizing the movement of weight others grew... either way... ima get this money..... yeah i got fucked over jo... i dont like/trust anyone anymore... no more deals for any nigga.. its str8 up 375 a z. 4800 a p. no breaks at any level for foney ass niggas... no matter how long we been down... fuck da world right now.


lol. you wouldn't be moving my weight here. you would've been helping me grow weight silly. not sure if you could handle the mountainman life though


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 26, 2013)

theexpress said:


> id rather be growing then organizing the movement of weight others grew... either way... ima get this money..... yeah i got fucked over jo... i dont like/trust anyone anymore... no more deals for any nigga.. its str8 up 375 a z. 4800 a p. no breaks at any level for foney ass niggas... no matter how long we been down... fuck da world right now.


4800 a elbow? that shit aint gonna sell, to expensive


----------



## theexpress (Feb 26, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> 4800 a elbow? that shit aint gonna sell, to expensive


topshelf indoor kush will...... in this state it will.... if niggas dont like cop off the next guy... last few days ive had to buy street weed for 325-330 an ounce for sour diesel and nyc diesel.. and its fucking outdoor.... no med laws in this vic ass state so u can charge premium


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 26, 2013)

theexpress said:


> topshelf indoor kush will...... in this state it will.... if niggas dont like cop off the next guy... last few days ive had to buy street weed for 325-330 an ounce for sour diesel and nyc diesel.. and its fucking outdoor.... no med laws in this vic ass state so u can charge premium


med laws in this state and premium prices are still the standard here. lucky we grow. anyway, if you get super down on luck, you can fly here. but you gotta pay your own way. and do something!! lol

hope luck turns out better for you


----------



## stak (Feb 26, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> 4800 a elbow? that shit aint gonna sell, to expensive


it will in chicago or the burbs for sure.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 26, 2013)

stak said:


> it will in chicago or the burbs for sure.


you know that's the first time you responded to me without talking shit? you going soft on me bro?


----------



## theexpress (Feb 26, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> med laws in this state and premium prices are still the standard here. lucky we grow. anyway, if you get super down on luck, you can fly here. but you gotta pay your own way. and do something!! lol
> 
> hope luck turns out better for you


there has to be alot of money in it for me to roll out that way bro... u want me to live in the tropics on a mountain and shit in a jungle? nigga thats gonna cost.. lol..


----------



## theexpress (Feb 26, 2013)

stak said:


> it will in chicago or the burbs for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got a cutie comming to my niggas crib of l.a. con, and clone only tahoe og... i give a fuck if its organic and i paid nowere neaaaraaaaaar 300 a ournce... i paid less then 220 a zip.. for indoor kush...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 26, 2013)

theexpress said:


> there has to be alot of money in it for me to roll out that way bro... u want me to live in the tropics on a mountain and shit in a jungle? nigga thats gonna cost.. lol..


lol I wouldn't be going thru the trouble if there wasn't huge $$$ at the end of the rainbow. you think i like shitting in a hole in the middle of the woods? lol


----------



## theexpress (Feb 26, 2013)

see 250k and up is alot of money to me...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 26, 2013)

theexpress said:


> see 250k and up is alot of money to me...


i don't look at the numbers, I just do work. the numbers will add up. it always does. I know what i want, I just go and get it. everything else will fall into place. it's not like kkday and I pulled this idea outta our ass one day. this was heavily planned for success. so in other words, the money will come cause that's exactly how we planned it


----------



## theexpress (Feb 26, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> i don't look at the numbers, I just do work. the numbers will add up. it always does


ill keep that in the back of my mind comming out there in case all else fails... im still on a mission to munipulate someone to comming to the desert with me.. dude im hurtin.. im taking resin hits off the bowl... im boycotting the local dealers for charging too much for outdoor... or i would just buy an 8th right now lol... i cant wait till my shit comes in.. these niggas are getting taxed hard.... and if they dont wanna cop off me ill just take my muh better product directly to there custies... i dont give a fuck if it leads to gunplay.. i havent had to bust at someone in years... i kinda miss it...


----------



## stak (Feb 26, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you know that's the first time you responded to me without talking shit? you going soft on me bro?


Maybe I've hit the bong enough times today? Or maybe that was the first time I replied to a post where you weren't being a douche?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 26, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ill keep that in the back of my mind comming out there in case all else fails... im still on a mission to munipulate someone to comming to the desert with me.. dude im hurtin.. im taking resin hits off the bowl... im boycotting the local dealers for charging too much for outdoor... or i would just buy an 8th right now lol... i cant wait till my shit comes in.. these niggas are getting taxed hard.... and if they dont wanna cop off me ill just take my muh better product directly to there custies... i dont give a fuck if it leads to gunplay.. i havent had to bust at someone in years... i kinda miss it...


ya man, keep it in the back of your mind. the first year up there I'm gonna be solo so lots of work to be done. but i'm gonna have all the time in the world to do it. 


also kkday and i been hitting the gun range lately. i never was into guns but i kinda got hooked after shooting an ar15. lol lots of hunting on big island so kn owing how to use a gun is good. but I'd probably go hunt with dog and knife instead


----------



## theexpress (Feb 26, 2013)

stak said:


> Maybe I've hit the bong enough times today? Or maybe that was the first time I replied to a post where you weren't being a douche?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nigga u cant even fuck with me then... get elbows for 15-1800 for higher end outdoor and greenhouse from socal.. also pounds of indoor fire from bluedream 2200 a p... or og kush varients for 2500-2800 a p.. all ths shit mandatory min. worth 4k a p and up in this great city


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 26, 2013)

stak said:


> Maybe I've hit the bong enough times today? Or maybe that was the first time I replied to a post where you weren't being a douche?


there you go! that's the stak i know


----------



## theexpress (Feb 26, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya man, keep it in the back of your mind. the first year up there I'm gonna be solo so lots of work to be done. but i'm gonna have all the time in the world to do it.
> 
> 
> also kkday and i been hitting the gun range lately. i never was into guns but i kinda got hooked after shooting an ar15. lol lots of hunting on big island so kn owing how to use a gun is good. but I'd probably go hunt with dog and knife instead


bump fire an ak..... now thats fucking fun........ hunting with a dog and knife... sounds like ur hunting bore and gonna need a pittbull... then u gotta slit there throat or stab them deep under there arm... u got the heart to do that my dude? thats nasty its gonna be messier then just shooting it.. id personally go with a heavy slowwer moving slug like a .44 magnum... put that pig in a world of hurt


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 26, 2013)

theexpress said:


> bump fire an ak..... now thats fucking fun........ hunting with a dog and knife... sounds like ur hunting bore and gonna need a pittbull... then u gotta slit there throat or stab them deep under there arm... u got the heart to do that my dude? thats nasty its gonna be messier then just shooting it.. id personally go with a heavy slowwer moving slug like a .44 magnum... put that pig in a world of hurt


yup, pig/boar hunting. ... [email protected] I have the heart to do that... honestly, I don't know. I love life even if it's a boars life. but ya, I can kill a boar, lol. and the guns, it's just for my safety. I aint about to pop a nigga in his ass, that's for sure. so ya, I think I could do in a pig lol. the guns will be for target practice only.. and anyone who has the idea of trying to intrude on our land


----------



## stak (Feb 26, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> there you go! that's the stak i know


I wasn't trying to be a dick. I was kinda being serious. I smoke a lot of fucking weed man. I don't remember being pissed at you for something specific.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 26, 2013)

stak said:


> I wasn't trying to be a dick. I was kinda being serious. I smoke a lot of fucking weed man. I don't remember being pissed at you for something specific.


nah I don't think you had a problem with me. I notice you talk shit to a lot of mods, including me a few times, so I don't take it personal. lol it's just a mod thing I guess


----------



## stak (Feb 26, 2013)

I don't think it's a mod thing. I think I'm pretty fair about my shit talking. I don't really care about their status if they're being a fucking dumbass. Potroast has talked shit to me and I gave it right back just like I would anybody else. Fuck that. I don't like dumb people.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 26, 2013)

stak said:


> I don't think it's a mod thing. I think I'm pretty fair about my shit talking. I don't really care about their status if they're being a fucking dumbass. Potroast has talked shit to me and I gave it right back just like I would anybody else. Fuck that. I don't like dumb people.


the penguin would never do such a thing.....


----------



## theexpress (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 26, 2013)

theexpress said:


> the penguin would never do such a thing.....


so how's your boy scribbles? and you still moving to cali or what?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 27, 2013)

theexpress said:


> bump fire an ak..... now thats fucking fun........ hunting with a dog and knife... sounds like ur hunting bore and gonna need a pittbull... then u gotta slit there throat or stab them deep under there arm... u got the heart to do that my dude? thats nasty its gonna be messier then just shooting it.. id personally go with a heavy slowwer moving slug like a .44 magnum... put that pig in a world of hurt


i used to boar hunyt wit bulldogs, i done it all with dog but this is by far the most exciting  boars are beast


----------



## silverhazefiend (Feb 27, 2013)

This is a funny ass thread .maybe cause I can relate ..

Chi -raq is tuff place ..but alot of y'all faking the funk ..ya boy keef is mr bang -bang ..but crying like he won a Oscar when he got that 7 months in juvie ..double -o 

Express u seem like a real dude ..just stay off the nose candy bruh ..look what it did to bobby ..mouth be moving all types of ways and he ain't saying shit :/


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 27, 2013)

silverhazefiend said:


> This is a funny ass thread .maybe cause I can relate ..
> 
> Chi -raq is tuff place ..but alot of y'all faking the funk ..ya boy keef is mr bang -bang ..but crying like he won a Oscar when he got that 7 months in juvie ..double -o
> 
> Express u seem like a real dude ..just stay off the nose candy bruh ..look what it did to bobby ..mouth be moving all types of ways and he ain't saying shit :/


Lol, who the fuck is you and where you come from? analyzin shit...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 27, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, who the fuck is you and where you come from? analyzin shit...


 

regulate!!! hahaha


----------



## theexpress (Feb 27, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> so how's your boy scribbles? and you still moving to cali or what?


hahahahahah scribbles bro??? hahahahah real talk hommie just left da tip.. i just served him up.. lol ok scribbles wants to be an mma figther and shit... he had his first amature mma fight and won by knockout.. but he had another amature mma fight i think a week ago or less and got fucked up!!! buddies face was scratched up and shit.. he got tkoed by a 3rd degree blackbelt in taekwondo.. scribbles is also a blck belt in taekwondo.. not third degree doe.. here is his first amature mma fight were he won.. i dont got his last fight were he got dropped..


this kinda puts his name on blst but fuckit.. he aint no hustler... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5ktBMXSS1k


----------



## theexpress (Feb 27, 2013)

damn i do got the vid were scribbles got dropped... he got fucked up ugly... if i was with him i woulda shot dude.. damn i just saw this for the first time a min. ago... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLCFomFSeHI


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 27, 2013)

theexpress said:


> hahahahahah scribbles bro??? hahahahah real talk hommie just left da tip.. i just served him up.. lol ok scribbles wants to be an mma figther and shit... he had his first amature mma fight and won by knockout.. but he had another amature mma fight i think a week ago or less and got fucked up!!! buddies face was scratched up and shit.. he got tkoed by a 3rd degree blackbelt in taekwondo.. scribbles is also a blck belt in taekwondo.. not third degree doe.. here is his first amature mma fight were he won.. i dont got his last fight were he got dropped..
> 
> 
> this kinda puts his name on blst but fuckit.. he aint no hustler... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5ktBMXSS1k


scribbles is tall! but no wonder scribbles got tko'd. he has his hands down the whole time. a lot of taekwondo fighters do that. it's just the way they were taught to fight. but his reach gives him some distance. give the dude credit for stepping in the ring. how much he make on that fight he won?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 27, 2013)

theexpress said:


> damn i do got the vid were scribbles got dropped... he got fucked up ugly... if i was with him i woulda shot dude.. damn i just saw this for the first time a min. ago... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLCFomFSeHI


damn!!! scribbles went down like a sack of potatoes. that aint no tko. that's a fuckin' knockout! lol give him credit for doing his thing though


----------



## theexpress (Feb 27, 2013)

silverhazefiend said:


> This is a funny ass thread .maybe cause I can relate ..
> 
> Chi -raq is tuff place ..but alot of y'all faking the funk ..ya boy keef is mr bang -bang ..but crying like he won a Oscar when he got that 7 months in juvie ..double -o
> 
> Express u seem like a real dude ..just stay off the nose candy bruh ..look what it did to bobby ..mouth be moving all types of ways and he ain't saying shit :/


ayyy sometimes i like to chew on air...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 27, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> damn!!! scribbles went down like a sack of potatoes. that aint no tko. that's a fuckin' knockout! lol give him credit for doing his thing though


scribblez fucked up... he only has good kicks cuzz of tae kwon do.. he has no other formal trainning... that other dude was 10 pounds or more heavier he weighed in 170 to scribbles 161... plus it was a fight on short notice... and scribbles just fought not too long ago.. but yeah folkks got fucked up ma.. that aint no tko.. he dulled it down.. that was a clean knockout.. if i was there and drunk ida jumped in ... or we woulda jumped buddy in the back or somethng.. lol... yeah he got fucked up... no doubt jo


----------



## theexpress (Feb 27, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> scribbles is tall! but no wonder scribbles got tko'd. he has his hands down the whole time. a lot of taekwondo fighters do that. it's just the way they were taught to fight. but his reach gives him some distance. give the dude credit for stepping in the ring. how much he make on that fight he won?


he was taught by grand master jung ho park... world renowked... scribbles used to be sick has fuck in taw kwon do and flexible has hell.. he could rest his foot upwarprds and hold it on the ceiling and shit... i used to hold up my hand wearing those kicking pads has high has i could hpld it and he would spinning round house kick it easy.. it looked soo clean and cold his tecnique.. but he fell off.. he stopped trainning with his grandmaster and smokes 2 packes of sqaures a day.. he was on hard drugs for a lil too... yeah he is tall has shit.. he is an inch or so taller then me.. he like almost 6'4... taller depending on his jew fro... hahahahahahahaha


----------



## theexpress (Feb 27, 2013)

he made 2 bills apeace on both fights.. one he won and lost.. lol... that aint shit.... im bout to make that today or more doing nothng


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 27, 2013)

I wanna go hit some thai-pads now, lol. you watch the rousey fight bro?


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 27, 2013)

theexpress said:


> he made 2 bills apeace on both fights.. one he won and lost.. lol... that aint shit.... im bout to make that today or more doing nothng


Hella lot better than getting your face smashed in. lol


----------



## theexpress (Feb 27, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I wanna go hit some thai-pads now, lol. you watch the rousey fight bro?


yeah.... i had machida over hendo too...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 27, 2013)

i had to peep out whut all da hipe was about 

yo boy went down like a sak oh potatos 
he was geten fuked up all da while 
den dat overhand - roundhouse right came in - oops up side da head 
an da lights went out fo da fo da boy - i said take a nap - OK

yo spress he was prolly lookin like yo av when he came around


----------



## theexpress (Feb 27, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> i had to peep out whut all da hipe was about
> 
> yo boy went down like a sak oh potatos
> he was geten fuked up all da while
> ...



lol thats still my boy...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 27, 2013)

well yo bouy better learn how to block, duck, bob, wieve sumtin 

or how to put his foot on aponents jaw instead of cieling


----------



## theexpress (Feb 27, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> well yo bouy better learn how to block, duck, bob, wieve sumtin
> 
> or how to put his foot on aponents jaw instead of cieling


my boy got rocked so hard jack that he know how to read and wright now...


----------



## silverhazefiend (Feb 27, 2013)

Lmaoo yoo 

You kno I'm in this thread forever now ..it's no getting rid of me ..and greenhorn who u tryna G check ? Lol ..I'm official like a referee whistle ...

Hannnnnnnn-French Montana voice ..btw I'm from NYC we get it how we live


----------



## theexpress (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Feb 27, 2013)

lol


----------



## theexpress (Feb 27, 2013)

GreenGurlz said:


> Free seeds and more coming soon


wtf r u talking about


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 27, 2013)

theexpress said:


> wtf r u talking about


Lol. Don't worry, he's cool.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 27, 2013)

Chi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WTF is up man. Been staying off that powder? Hope so


----------



## theexpress (Feb 27, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Lol. Don't worry, he's cool.


i thought dude was high and in the wrong thread


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 27, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i thought dude was high and in the wrong thread


Ya me too,  The avatar looks familiar though lol


----------



## theexpress (Feb 27, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Ya me too,  The avatar looks familiar though lol


so u dont even know da stud???? but he is "cool" lol


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 27, 2013)

[youtube]QhxPBrxxaqc[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 27, 2013)

theexpress said:


> so u dont even know da stud???? but he is "cool" lol


I plead the fifth dude lol I ain't saying anything else but ya, he cool. lol


----------



## stak (Feb 27, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> [youtube]QhxPBrxxaqc[/youtube]


that song sucks! why would you post that?


----------



## theexpress (Feb 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> [youtube]QhxPBrxxaqc[/youtube]


i swear i saw howak in that jonit


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 28, 2013)

stak said:


> that song sucks! why would you post that?


I posted it cuz I wanted to, is that ok with you? Or do I need to ask permission to post stuff?

Chi liked it so if you have a problem with it don't listen to it, not my deal bro.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I posted it cuz I wanted to, is that ok with you? Or do I need to ask permission to post stuff?
> 
> Chi liked it so if you have a problem with it don't listen to it, not my deal bro.


broad cuzz she mildly reminded me of gwen stefani... 

i only liked that broad cuzz she mildly reminded me of gwen stefani...and i would suck the period outta her pussy jo... tampon and all.... i cant beleave this shit came out in 01 my g... im getting old in my latter 20's lol [youtube]Wt88GMJmVk0[/youtube]


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 28, 2013)

You aint old fool, your the same age as me lol.

But ya 01 was a deep min ago haha.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You aint old fool, your the same age as me lol.
> 
> But ya 01 was a deep min ago haha.


i remeber 01 well jo... i got kicked out of reg. high school already and was going to a ghetto ass school... teacher broke my arm and shit.. lol i was fresh outta juvi on house arresst ankle bracelet and all... then later on 9-11 happend... i remeber alot of shit from back then and it dont seem that long ago untill u think... damn thats 12 fuckin years ago... fuck... were has the time gone... mother fucker....


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i remeber 01 well jo... i got kicked out of reg. high school already and was going to a ghetto ass school... teacher broke my arm and shit.. lol i was fresh outta juvi on house arresst ankle bracelet and all... then later on 9-11 happend... i remeber alot of shit from back then and it dont seem that long ago untill u think... damn thats 12 fuckin years ago... fuck... were has the time gone... mother fucker....


I know where the last 12 years of my life went, growing cannabis


----------



## stak (Feb 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I posted it cuz I wanted to, is that ok with you? Or do I need to ask permission to post stuff?
> 
> Chi liked it so if you have a problem with it don't listen to it, not my deal bro.


I asked a fucking question. No need to act like a butt hurt little bitch about it.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 28, 2013)

stak said:


> I asked a fucking question. No need to act like a butt hurt little bitch about it.


And I answered your "fucking" question. No need to respond with something like that cuz I'm pretty sure I'm not hurt about it. 

I asked you a question or do you not know what ? is.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I know where the last 12 years of my life went, growing cannabis


dude i started smoking bud in 95-96.... fucking around growing by 97-98{schwagg plants by the window and later t12's floro tubes came into play.. then after that cfls} started doing mad research on growing. readin books from ed rosenthal jorge cervantez , hightimes mag. anybit of info i can find on the web... later on i found overgrow.com and got everything i needed there from expert advice from the best growers.. the sickest genetcs {of the time and to this day} since about 2000-2001 i been growing for donations ... its been good to me...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 28, 2013)

stak said:


> I asked a fucking question. No need to act like a butt hurt little bitch about it.


hahahahahahahahaha.... did u take ur depakote today chally?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> dude i started smoking bud in 95-96.... fucking around growing by 97-98{schwagg plants by the window and later t12's floro tubes came into play.. then after that cfls} started doing mad research on growing. readin books from ed rosenthal jorge cervantez , hightimes mag. anybit of info i can find on the web... later on i found overgrow.com and got everything i needed there from expert advice from the best growers.. the sickest genetcs {of the time and to this day} since about 2000-2001 i been growing for donations ... its been good to me...


Haha that's just how long I've been growing is just 12 years, I started smoking in lets see when I was 11 so 97 so you started just a lil before me 

I remember overgrow, why was that bitch shut down.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 28, 2013)

i used to be on depakote and ritalin, zoloft, ativan ect.... they wanted to keep me nice and doped up has a youth so i woukdnt do crazy ass shit.. everyone from my mom, teaachers, probation officer, the fucking judge who court orderd me to take those fucking pills... lol have me all zombied out to control me... all i needed was weed... it matured me has a person into a somewhat milder life then i used to live...


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i used to be on depakote and ritalin, zoloft, ativan ect.... they wanted to keep me nice and doped up has a youth so i woukdnt do crazy ass shit.. everyone from my mom, teaachers, probation officer, the fucking judge who court orderd me to take those fucking pills... lol have me all zombied out to control me... all i needed was weed... it matured me has a person into a somewhat milder life then i used to live...


You were knocking over candy stores when you were still in diapers huh chi


----------



## theexpress (Feb 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Haha that's just how long I've been growing is just 12 years, I started smoking in lets see when I was 11 so 97 so you started just a lil before me
> 
> I remember overgrow, why was that bitch shut down.


ive been growing since about 98... i remeber all i had seen was brick bud untill then.. i was fucking amazed watching watching this plant grow.. it was so alien looking when it bloomed.. fucking hairs that just got more abundent ... i was wowwww this is what that shit looks like before they brick it up in mexico....


----------



## theexpress (Feb 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You were knocking over candy stores when you were still in diapers huh chi



i took a turn for the worst in about 94 my momma would say..


----------



## stak (Feb 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> And I answered your "fucking" question. No need to respond with something like that cuz I'm pretty sure I'm not hurt about it.
> 
> I asked you a question or do you not know what ? is.


why the fuck would I legit answer a question of yours when you're acting like a bitch? Fuck off. 

Fuck you and whatever question you asked.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 28, 2013)

ima dip for a lil... i was gonna jag off to pics of giggles wife but giggles is in all of them to... :[


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 28, 2013)

stak said:


> why the fuck would I legit answer a question of yours when you're acting like a bitch? Fuck off.
> 
> Fuck you and whatever question you asked.


Ok have fun


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ima dip for a lil... i was gonna jag off to pics of giggles wife but giggles is in all of them to... :[


Just cut me out nigga lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ima dip for a lil... i was gonna jag off to pics of giggles wife but giggles is in all of them to... :[


&#8203;......


----------



## poplars (Feb 28, 2013)

almost time to start seeds f00ls . . . . . . hows it going!?! ?!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 28, 2013)

poplars said:


> almost time to start seeds f00ls . . . . . . hows it going!?! ?!


hey buddy! good to see ya. it's been awhile. life must be great I'm assuming


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm doing good pops how are things with you and the girl? Hope all is well.

I'm ready for this shit to get started! March 20th, first official day of spring! Lets get this!


----------



## poplars (Feb 28, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey buddy! good to see ya. it's been awhile. life must be great I'm assuming



you would be right in that assumption sir! good to see you too! stoked to grow that strain you sent me


giggles26 said:


> I'm doing good pops how are things with you and the girl? Hope all is well.
> 
> I'm ready for this shit to get started! March 20th, first official day of spring! Lets get this!


man things are amazing with my girl and I, couldn't be happier


----------



## stak (Feb 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ima dip for a lil... i was gonna jag off to pics of giggles wife but giggles is in all of them to... :[


I got a bong in my lap.

Why would you waste your time looking at pics of a fat nasty bitch with giggles?


----------



## theexpress (Feb 28, 2013)

poplars said:


> almost time to start seeds f00ls . . . . . . hows it going!?! ?!


awwwwwwwww shit kid.... its captain outdoor!!!!!!!!!!!! its great to see you around these here parts.. hope life been treating ya good.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 28, 2013)

stak said:


> I got a bong in my lap.
> 
> Why would you waste your time looking at pics of a fat nasty bitch with giggles?


This is where you crossed the line asshole, leave my girl the fuck out of this, you are the only one that said something just cause your a dick doesn't mean you say that shit. 

Come say this shit to my face you dumb mother fucker and I'll make sure you never walk again. Do not talk shit about my family I don't give a fuck who you are I will make you disappearI don't care if your from the chi or wherever the fuck your from dude. Just shut the fuck up now and go hit your bong by yourself.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 28, 2013)

stak said:


> I got a bong in my lap.
> 
> Why would you waste your time looking at pics of a fat nasty bitch with giggles?


i think giggles wife looks good... she just got a lil baby fat from having two lil giggletts and shit.... u can tell she was a dime before that.... a lil baby fat aint nothin... u out your mind...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 28, 2013)

poplars said:


> you would be right in that assumption sir! good to see you too! stoked to grow that strain you sent me
> 
> 
> man things are amazing with my girl and I, couldn't be happier


it wouldnt let me rep ya lil buddy... guess who stopped smoking ciggerretts over 3 weeks ago???? cheaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## theexpress (Feb 28, 2013)

yo doc who u got the reem or jds? cain or bigfoot? jones or machida? big nog. or werdum?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> it wouldnt let me rep ya lil buddy... guess who stopped smoking ciggerretts over 3 weeks ago???? cheaaaaaaaaaaah


i aint smoke non since that day either, i been smoking the ecig, but i never hit it much. no im cold off he e cig. i walked my dog today and wanted to try n jog, but im proud bout the shit. And who the fuck is this stak character.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 28, 2013)

my pix... jds, cain, machida, big nog...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> yo doc who u got the reem or jds? cain or bigfoot? jones or machida? big nog. or werdum?


Aint them fights happen?


----------



## poplars (Feb 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> it wouldnt let me rep ya lil buddy... guess who stopped smoking ciggerretts over 3 weeks ago???? cheaaaaaaaaaaah


congrats, remember you're not quitting ciggs, you're walking away from them, that's the only way to truly leave anything, don't quit it, leave it alone for good. there is a difference 


definitely glad to be back in here, just been managing shit and keeping shit rolling, pretty stoked about this year, gonna have some interesting genetics rolling, probably gonna try to have an extra 6 plants as well, just jazzed in general


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 28, 2013)

And you would pick machida over jones?


----------



## theexpress (Feb 28, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i aint smoke non since that day either, i been smoking the ecig, but i never hit it much. no im cold off he e cig. i walked my dog today and wanted to try n jog, but im proud bout the shit. And who the fuck is this stak character.


its a circle of stop smoking... my boy dae dae put a face book update like "i quit smoking two weeks ago" im like fuckit im with you cuz.... he inspired me to as well.. because for the longest time it was already in my head to stop that shit because i feel it catching up to me at such a young age.. that shit is nasty... i still feind hard sometimes for a square i just smoke a bowl when i do and it passes... as long as i have bud im ok.. but yeah its been over 3 weeks and i still sometimes feind for them


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 28, 2013)

I been quitting for years, but now im mentally into it. Health issues and it just seems nasty to me now. shit changed.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 28, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> And you would pick machida over jones?


i dont like jon jones no chin having goofy ass mug headed ass..... i think he soft lik titties... and is all reach n wrestling... he got no real power he just cuts dudes up with them elbows...


----------



## poplars (Feb 28, 2013)

straight up that's when change can actually happen T


----------



## theexpress (Feb 28, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I been quitting for years, but now im mentally into it. Health issues and it just seems nasty to me now. shit changed.


i second all of that.... i wanna get my moms, unkle, and bro to quit to....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> yo doc who u got the reem or jds? cain or bigfoot? jones or machida? big nog. or werdum?


not sure on reem bro. he ain't eating horsemeat anymore. did you see how soft his body looked in his last fight? I think jds over reem. but I like reem personally. cain over bigfoot all day, but bigfoot is a beast. and nog over verdum, but nog is getting old already


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 28, 2013)

I seen a old j i used to serve a full time smoke and she has aids, i seen her the other day i aint know who the fuck she was and she called me over and told me she quit smoking crack and been clean 8months and she tryna get my aunt in law to follow suit (they was like road warriors together) . said she just woke up and and said fuck it.

And i like jon jones, he aint got no real power or a chin but he has skills and creativity in the ring. i like him he's just a genetic athlete like his two nfl brothers. machida was my fave before bones stepped on the scene, machidas style is nasty. 

and pops i got a lot of changes going on right now, i think my brain finally clicked on.;


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> my pix... jds, cain, machida, big nog...


forgot, jones over machida all day. jones got to much reach


----------



## theexpress (Feb 28, 2013)

i fux with dudes like... jds, mark hunt {even doe he old and gasses} fat country, johnny hendrix, spider silva, melvyn g uillard, manvill da anvil, jose aldo, vitor belfort, the old rampage {i dont know who this slow, sloppy mug is today all that remains is his chin but i still fuck with him} chamalot chamalaya that dudes a killer


----------



## theexpress (Feb 28, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> forgot, jones over machida all day. jones got to much reach


i know machidas style is too much for jones... and pretty much anyone except for shogun.. i think machida would get a u.d. on rampage in a rematch.. machida had the flue last time he fought jones... and thats why i beleave he gassed in the second round and was chocked out.. he gave it to jones in round one... and that was the first roud i ever seen jon jones loose in mma


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i fux with dudes like... jds, mark hunt {even doe he old and gasses} fat country, johnny hendrix, spider silva, melvyn g uillard, manvill da anvil, jose aldo, vitor belfort, the old rampage {i dont know who this slow, sloppy mug is today all that remains is his chin but i still fuck with him} chamalot chamalaya that dudes a killer


yup, they all studs. I still got BJ all day long. travis 'hapa' brown, max holloway all day


----------



## theexpress (Feb 28, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> not sure on reem bro. he ain't eating horsemeat anymore. did you see how soft his body looked in his last fight? I think jds over reem. but I like reem personally. cain over bigfoot all day, but bigfoot is a beast. and nog over verdum, but nog is getting old already



30% chance bigfoot k.o.s cain... if he can catch him good cain will drop.. reem just overdid the roids and didnt cycle off right... he is not off the or he would shrink down to like 230


----------



## stak (Feb 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> This is where you crossed the line asshole, leave my girl the fuck out of this, you are the only one that said something just cause your a dick doesn't mean you say that shit.


That was the point of my comment you fucking idiot. Everything I said to you, up to the point of that comment, I would gladly look you in the eye and say. Yet for some reason you call me an internet tough guy? Okay then, I might as well take it somewhere only an internet tough guy would take it. 





giggles26 said:


> Come say this shit to my face you dumb mother fucker and I'll make sure you never walk again. Do not talk shit about my family I don't give a fuck who you are I will make you disappearI don't care if your from the chi or wherever the fuck your from dude. Just shut the fuck up now and go hit your bong by yourself.


But way to be a fucking hypocrite. You're gonna call me an internet tough guy and then come with this bullshit? 



Your problem is you're a fucking idiot.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> reem just overdid the roids and didnt cycle off right... he is not off the or he would shrink down to like 230


nope, he just stopped eating horsemeat for that fight

http://bleacherreport.com/tb/d9PRn?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=newsletter&utm_campaign=mma


^^^ check the link out


----------



## theexpress (Feb 28, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I seen a old j i used to serve a full time smoke and she has aids, i seen her the other day i aint know who the fuck she was and she called me over and told me she quit smoking crack and been clean 8months and she tryna get my aunt in law to follow suit (they was like road warriors together) . said she just woke up and and said fuck it.
> 
> And i like jon jones, he aint got no real power or a chin but he has skills and creativity in the ring. i like him he's just a genetic athlete like his two nfl brothers. machida was my fave before bones stepped on the scene, machidas style is nasty.
> 
> and pops i got a lot of changes going on right now, i think my brain finally clicked on.;


lol i think dos santos been helping out machida with his english and shit...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 28, 2013)

hendrix1976 said:


> I like the pic express


that kinda looks like poplars all swolled out n the future..


----------



## stak (Feb 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> reem or jds? cain or bigfoot? jones or machida? big nog. or werdum?


jds beats overeem, but I'd rather see overeem win
cain beats bigfoot 
jones for sure
and probably werdum, nog is too worn down


----------



## theexpress (Feb 28, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> nope, he just stopped eating horsemeat for that fight
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/tb/d9PRn?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=newsletter&utm_campaign=mma
> 
> ...


lol bro how much do u know about steroids??? if u stop using them in time before the test ur testosterone levels will go back down to prime atleate levels were u will be considerd passing... the reem went overboard on the anabolics when he heard he had to fight jds in a cage with them small ass mma gloves not them big ass k1 gloves that hids his glass ass chin so well.. he was like i need to be bigger then bob sapp!!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 28, 2013)

stak said:


> That was the point of my comment you fucking idiot. Everything I said to you, up to the point of that comment, I would gladly look you in the eye and say. Yet for some reason you call me an internet tough guy? Okay then, I might as well take it somewhere only an internet tough guy would take it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your problem is your an asshole and no one likes you, but of course you already know this so there is no point in telling you.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 28, 2013)

stak said:


> jds beats overeem, but I'd rather see overeem win
> cain beats bigfoot
> jones for sure
> and probably werdum, nog is too worn down


but ud rather see overeem win it??? nigga im never repping u again... lol


----------



## stak (Feb 28, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> And who the fuck is this stak character.


who the fuck are you?


----------



## stak (Feb 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Your problem is your an asshole and no one likes you, but of course you already know this so there is no point in telling you.


uh oh! giggles says no one on the internet likes me. fuck! what am I gonna do?

god damn. you really are a fucking moron.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 28, 2013)

stak said:


> uh oh! giggles says no one on the internet likes me. fuck! what am I gonna do?
> 
> god damn. you really are a fucking moron.


Your still talking?


----------



## silverhazefiend (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm mad y'all having a "chat fight "
Lol where they do that at ..o yea..RIU


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> its a circle of stop smoking... my boy dae dae put a face book update like "i quit smoking two weeks ago" im like fuckit im with you cuz.... he inspired me to as well.. because for the longest time it was already in my head to stop that shit because i feel it catching up to me at such a young age.. that shit is nasty... i still feind hard sometimes for a square i just smoke a bowl when i do and it passes... as long as i have bud im ok.. but yeah its been over 3 weeks and i still sometimes feind for them


not that i think you want a legit job or anything, but employers these days are even testing for nicotine in your blood, if you piss dirty they wont hire you.

aint that some shit


----------



## theexpress (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Feb 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


>


somehow king of the hill turned black but slammin sammy sosa turned white???


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 28, 2013)

so did mike jackson 
born a black male died a white female


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 28, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> so did mike jackson
> born a black male died a white female


Hahaha, a broken white female.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> somehow king of the hill turned black but slammin sammy sosa turned white???


lol somehow this is dick cheyney's doing lol


----------



## theexpress (Feb 28, 2013)

i mean damn????
















wtf?????????


----------



## theexpress (Feb 28, 2013)

everybody who atleast my age should remeber this shit... 90's shit... makes me wanna pimp slap a bitch with a light coating of baby powder to teach her a fresh lesson.. lol [youtube]uB1D9wWxd2w[/youtube]


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 28, 2013)

yo spress peep out da hair diff in bottom pic an da one above it

you notice whut side da steering weel is on in vid

mark mc was spitin it out an puttin it down in 1996

fosho


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol i think dos santos been helping out machida with his english and shit...


Somebody need to work on Anderson silvas voice


----------



## theexpress (Feb 28, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Somebody need to work on Anderson silvas voice


my nigga dont gotta learn no english jo.. he speaks perfectly well with his fists, knees, and elbows...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 28, 2013)

yea but he talk like a 13 y/o girl.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> my nigga dont gotta learn no english jo.. he speaks perfectly well with his fists, knees, and elbows...


and he is about the same a jon jones, he has no real chin or power either, i think gsp would put him out,


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol bro how much do u know about steroids??? if u stop using them in time before the test ur testosterone levels will go back down to prime atleate levels were u will be considerd passing... the reem went overboard on the anabolics when he heard he had to fight jds in a cage with them small ass mma gloves not them big ass k1 gloves that hids his glass ass chin so well.. he was like i need to be bigger then bob sapp!!!!


shit homeslice, i know more than you that's for damn sure. read the link and feel like a  lol

his test was low, way low, extremely low.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 28, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Somebody need to work on Anderson silvas voice


yup! lol



theexpress said:


> my nigga dont gotta learn no english jo.. he speaks perfectly well with his fists, knees, and elbows...


lol

that nigga talk like a panty.. you watch mma or what? lol or you just posing


----------



## theexpress (Mar 1, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> and he is about the same a jon jones, he has no real chin or power either, i think gsp would put him out,


who needs power when u have pin point precise striking..


----------



## theexpress (Mar 1, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> shit homeslice, i know more than you that's for damn sure. read the link and feel like a  lol
> 
> his test was low, way low, extremely low.


his sht was extreamly low because he had a testosterone dump... thats what happends when u do lots of roids and quit trying to cycle off in time for piss tests... like i said if he was off the roids he would shrink back to this guy...











but nstead what u have is this... even joe rogan knows... this nigga on da juice..


----------



## theexpress (Mar 1, 2013)

theexpress said:


> who needs power when u have pin point precise striking..


anderson spider silva... prooving to niggas that they aint bout that life..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SLwCRYLzZU


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 1, 2013)

theexpress said:


> his sht was extreamly low because he had a testosterone dump... thats what happends when u do lots of roids and quit trying to cycle off in time for piss tests... like i said if he was off the roids he would shrink back to this guy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


his test was low cause that's what happens when you abuse the sauce. then when you stop, your test is outta whack cause you shut down your body's own ability to produce test.... that's why he got low testosterone, from the years of ped abuse.. long story short, dude is not saucing anymore cause if he gets busted, there goes his big contract and goodbye income..... lol @ mis-timing his cycle , wrong. like I said, read the link


----------



## theexpress (Mar 1, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> his test was low cause that's what happens when you abuse the sauce. then when you stop, your test is outta whack cause you shut down your body's own ability to produce test.... that's why he got low testosterone, from the years of ped abuse.. long story short, dude is not saucing anymore cause if he gets busted, there goes his big contract and goodbye income..... lol @ mis-timing his cycle , wrong. like I said, read the link


he is still juiceing it..... he is just cycleing off way sooner to lower his T. count.. he wasnt trying to fail another test. but he def. aint trying to stop being a roid monkey... and all the roids in the world aint gonna do shit for him when he finally has to fight dos santos..... when you get big has fuck from roids and u stop it u dont keep all that mass... it goes away fast..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 1, 2013)

theexpress said:


> he is still juiceing it..... he is just cycleing off way sooner to lower his T. count.. he wasnt trying to fail another test. but he def. aint trying to stop being a roid monkey... and all the roids in the world aint gonna do shit for him when he finally has to fight dos santos..... when you get big has fuck from roids and u stop it u dont keep all that mass... it goes away fast..


lower his t-count??? dude, he's probably shitting his pants his t-counts will never be the same!!! lol READ THE F'ING" LINK!!!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 2, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lower his t-count??? dude, he's probably shitting his pants his t-counts will never be the same!!! lol READ THE F'ING" LINK!!!


nooo fuck that link....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 2, 2013)

theexpress said:


> nooo fuck that link....


lol ya I figured that 3 posts ago, lol. what you doing up at this hour?


----------



## theexpress (Mar 2, 2013)

high has hell....


----------



## theexpress (Mar 2, 2013)

lol


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 2, 2013)

^^Funny

dont reach for niether one dem fuckas just freeze if day see you


----------



## theexpress (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Mar 2, 2013)

lol


----------



## theexpress (Mar 2, 2013)

wtf!!!lmmfao... aunt jemimah an da quaker oats dude was gettin it in..


----------



## theexpress (Mar 2, 2013)

hell naw... been there... poor mans bbq.... i used to do this all the time has a shorty...


----------



## theexpress (Mar 2, 2013)

hahahahahahahahahahahahhahahaha fuck u lakers....


----------



## theexpress (Mar 2, 2013)

dieing>>>>>>>>> lololololol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 2, 2013)

lol, thats dwez's dog.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 2, 2013)

heckie nawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## theexpress (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Mar 2, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, thats dwez's dog.


hhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahaha lmmfao..


----------



## theexpress (Mar 2, 2013)

this that january chitown shit..


----------



## theexpress (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Mar 2, 2013)

hahahahahahah he didnt pull over...


----------



## theexpress (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 2, 2013)

yall almost made me bust my vap bag swellin up while im laughin 
got bunches of material


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;xjC9aybFA5s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjC9aybFA5s&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

Haha nice tryna, how you been bro. Haven't seen you around the club lately.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm chillin man, gettin it in while there still time.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

You remind me of my nigga d tryna lol, idk why but every time I see you talk I imagine smoking a blunt with him haha. 

Glad to hear your good bro.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Mar 2, 2013)

looooooooooool


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 2, 2013)

theexpress said:


>


Wordddd!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 2, 2013)

^^not all gona get dis


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 2, 2013)

lol for those who don't know, stevie is blind.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 2, 2013)

i was harlem or alphabet city for boy spanish harlem for girlbe three of us comin home wit a quarter boy eightball girl solid pieces alphabet city was sumtimes bron sumtimes P


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 3, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


>


you found my cousin pablo


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Mar 3, 2013)

im hung da fuck over.. done drining for a while man.. feel like death... passed out at da club.. threw up in da trash can a lil... 2 niggas got stabbed on division right outside da club.... the club still got my debit card n i.d.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 3, 2013)

i can barely stand up.. this is fucking pathetic..


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey!! So you had a good night then? What time is it there?


----------



## theexpress (Mar 3, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hey!! So you had a good night then? What time is it there?


5:30....pm... can i suck on your titties till i feel better?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> 5:30....pm... can i suck on your titties till i feel better?


No, you just had a feed at 3pm. Babies???!! IDK


----------



## theexpress (Mar 3, 2013)

i feel like i gotta throw up but cant... i bought a pack of ciggs.. lol i smoked one and gave da pack away.... i was soo fucking done.. was drinking coors light, absinth, some kind of honey liq. heinikens, long islands... lots lots of weed.. i almost smashed a bouncer.. i ost my coat and dude told me were ur dumb ass leaveit.. i was ike wtf u call me my nigga... he aint say sht... no more booze for me for a while....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 3, 2013)

lmfao, sound like a good night, hope u found your coat tho.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 3, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lmfao, sound like a good night, hope u found your coat tho.


i did.. i had no choice it had my house key in it.. lol...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 3, 2013)

i figured that, and probably sum weed a lighter.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 3, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i figured that, and probably sum weed a lighter.


i had da weed all along.... lol


----------



## lemonogkush (Mar 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> hahahahahahah he didnt pull over...


iam in Austin district... I know you from when you were working Englewood? didnt know your hittin up on this forum..10-01


----------



## theexpress (Mar 3, 2013)

lemonogkush said:


> iam in Austin district... I know you from when you were working Englewood? didnt know your hittin up on this forum..10-01


u from da westside huh? im not from englewood or anywere on the southisde. im from humboldt park. and we dont know eachother...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> u from da westside huh? im not from englewood or anywere on the southisde. im from humboldt park. and we dont know eachother...



Oooops! You've been rumbled bro!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 3, 2013)

lol, crazy shit.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 3, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, crazy shit.



Yup! It's a small world!!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Mar 3, 2013)

lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkJjWOYvyTY


----------



## theexpress (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## giggles26 (Mar 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


>


[youtube]YLO7tCdBVrA[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> im hung da fuck over.. done drining for a while man.. feel like death... passed out at da club.. threw up in da trash can a lil... 2 niggas got stabbed on division right outside da club.... the club still got my debit card n i.d.


you fucking lightweight. go put a nipple on that bottle next time lol


----------



## theexpress (Mar 4, 2013)

i bet gett my debit card back from da club shit got racks on it... need my id too


----------



## theexpress (Mar 4, 2013)

lol


----------



## theexpress (Mar 4, 2013)

heres on for da bill collector... throw back music [youtube]4o_yXw96htc[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Mar 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you fucking lightweight. go put a nipple on that bottle next time lol


that word in da absinth fucked me up my g... i was having tunnle vision n shit...


----------



## theexpress (Mar 4, 2013)

the wormwood^^^^ excuse me


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> my g....


so are you out? i was gonna say, that pic you posted earlier. I was kinda fiending after that lol


----------



## theexpress (Mar 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> so are you out? i was gonna say, that pic you posted earlier. I was kinda fiending after that lol


im sayin doe... u want it soft or hard my nigga....


----------



## theexpress (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> im sayin doe... u want it soft or hard my nigga....


no wonder you get hard time quit. if i was getting cream like that, i would have a hard time quitting too. lol. 


anyways,,... stop staying motionless!!! do something!!!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 4, 2013)

i knew u smoked rocks my [email protected] da doc... its cool baby bro i wont judge ya.... STOP WINDOW SHOPPING !!! BUY SOMETHING!!! LOL


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i knew u smoked rocks my [email protected] da doc... its cool baby bro i wont judge ya.... STOP WINDOW SHOPPING !!! BUY SOMETHING!!! LOL


I don't smoke that shit!!  lol


but I do know a thing or 2 about it lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> STOP WINDOW SHOPPING !!! BUY SOMETHING!!! LOL


ahahahahahaha


----------



## aknight3 (Mar 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


>


this is my new desktop image.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;XF4ROEVTLXI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XF4ROEVTLXI[/video]
chi, this you all day. @ 1:15


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 5, 2013)

Lol, nah tha whole video is you. My nigga gunplay a animal though.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 5, 2013)

think ima start pimpin.... all i need is about 3 bitches with low self esteem.... and maybe a drug habbit... :]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 5, 2013)

i got an ex homie in the feds for pimpin.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 5, 2013)

i shoulda turned out my ex... she woulda made a good hoe.... coulda taxed thats hoes ass for months.....


----------



## theexpress (Mar 5, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i got an ex homie in the feds for pimpin.


why he an ex hommie.. he turnt out y auntie huh?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 5, 2013)

nah, fronted him some work. he neva paid up. he was like my lil brother. its in my old journal around december some time of 2011. lol and as far as my auntie she was turned out way b4 i wsas born, died in like 04 or 05. my girl aunt just got out the hospital from an OD on her bday.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 5, 2013)

its always over some money.... my family used to be bigger to jo [youtube]YdjwQJogPT8[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Mar 5, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnL-cuzmzS4


----------



## theexpress (Mar 5, 2013)

fucking blizzard.... some ole bullllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll shit


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 6, 2013)

I heard it only 8 inches, youll be good. Hope you gotta bump, bottle of martel sum weed n some candle bruh.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 6, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I heard it only 8 inches, youll be good. Hope you gotta bump, bottle of martel sum weed n some candle bruh.


lol this nigga said some candle... scented!!!!! lololol


----------



## theexpress (Mar 6, 2013)

[youtube]HaFQeyRCPrU[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Mar 6, 2013)

ONNNNNNNNNNNNNNN DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEW!!!!

ATLEAST FOR YALL I BEEN ON THIS...

[youtube]v2a5CN6fTS8[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Mar 6, 2013)

forgot to mention.... picked up a zip of some bubble hash... 25, 73 and 90 micron sieved... got like 5 strains in it..


----------



## theexpress (Mar 6, 2013)

rip paul bearer....


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 6, 2013)

Super Silver Haze


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 6, 2013)

theexpress said:


> rip paul bearer....


Damn i remember back n middle school he brought Kane out for the first time, and they was beefin' wit undertaker. And when he was managing Mankind.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 6, 2013)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Super Silver Haze


thats some outdoor!!! OOOOOOOOOOO YEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSS!!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 7, 2013)

Paul was a whiny backstabbing bitch... i could never stand that dude.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 7, 2013)

Lol, paul was weird to me, but i was huge on kane in 5th-6th grade.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 7, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> nah, fronted him some work. he neva paid up. he was like my lil brother. its in my old journal around december some time of 2011. lol and as far as my auntie she was turned out way b4 i wsas born, died in like 04 or 05. my girl aunt just got out the hospital from an OD on her bday.


shit. I remember that


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 7, 2013)

theexpress said:


> rip paul bearer....


lol dude died? how?


----------



## theexpress (Mar 7, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Paul was a whiny backstabbing bitch... i could never stand that dude.



yeah he wasnt no jerry da king lawler... rip still


----------



## theexpress (Mar 7, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol dude died? how?


shit he grabbed da ball off me and it was too much for his fat ass.. lol j/k heart attack i beleave


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 8, 2013)

gull bladder probs. side effects from a gastric bypass.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 8, 2013)

behold,....... hashish!!!!!!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 8, 2013)

a lot of it too


----------



## theexpress (Mar 8, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> a lot of it too


thats not alot.... one time i had 5 ounces bho sap!!!!! that was alot!!!!


----------



## dictate (Mar 8, 2013)

wow this is a really big thread, i'm guessing it's for chicago people? I'm from the northwest side.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 8, 2013)

dictate said:


> wow this is a really big thread, i'm guessing it's for chicago people? I'm from the northwest side.


Northside yuppies.....


Southside all dayy!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 8, 2013)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Northside yuppies.....
> 
> 
> Southside all dayy!


fuck da south side ..... i seen yuppies in bridgeport too..


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> fuck da south side ..... i seen yuppies in bridgeport too..


 Don't you talk about my hood like that! Bridgeport all day! We run this city! We beat yuppie ass down here!


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 8, 2013)

It's all good though. I fuck with northsiders all the time. My fav piece shops are those ones off Belmont and Halsted up there.......I just could never live up there....shits tooooo busy!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 9, 2013)

genetelman.. i do beleave i have found a new avitar...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 9, 2013)

theexpress said:


> genitalmen.. i do believe i have found a new avitar...


Fixed it for you.....


----------



## theexpress (Mar 9, 2013)

hay^^^ u gonna make fun of my spelling cuzz im al fucked up on that flibbity floppity


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 9, 2013)

theexpress said:


> hay^^^ u gonna make fun of my spelling cuzz im al fucked up on that flibbity floppity


Si!! Y que?


----------



## theexpress (Mar 9, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Si!! Y que?




que linda....


----------



## dictate (Mar 9, 2013)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Northside yuppies.....
> 
> 
> Southside all dayy!


Haha, I'll be on the southside tomorrow for the parade.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 9, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Si!! Y que?


spanish eh?


me gusta un poco de acción


how's that?


----------



## theexpress (Mar 9, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> spanish eh?
> 
> 
> me gusta un poco de acción
> ...


tu madre esa una perra quey


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 9, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> spanish eh?
> 
> 
> me gusta un poco de acción
> ...





theexpress said:


> tu madre esa una perra quey


 que mal! Palabras muy mal!! 


He said ur mum's a dog.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 11, 2013)

theexpress said:


>


so what's the plan this summer? staying motionless? lol


----------



## theexpress (Mar 11, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> so what's the plan this summer? staying motionless? lol


no......... gardening pays well... and i love doing it..


----------



## theexpress (Mar 13, 2013)

5 dolla hollas in da alley all day from da docs oldest sister...


----------



## theexpress (Mar 13, 2013)

bitch will suck da chrome of your rims... cant yall see she already sucked her teeth from her gums.... lololol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 13, 2013)

I bet you like that snaggletooth action huh, lol


----------



## theexpress (Mar 13, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I bet you like that snaggletooth action huh, lol


yeah i have a special "pierce proof" rubber just for the occasian... its made with walrus hide.... and BONDO!!!! lol


----------



## theexpress (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Mar 14, 2013)

hahahahazhahahahahahahahaha


----------



## theexpress (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 14, 2013)

theexpress said:


>


Ahahahahaha 


theexpress said:


>


that's how I'm leaving this life, lol


----------



## theexpress (Mar 14, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Ahahahahaha
> that's how I'm leaving this life, lol



this how im leaving this life...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 14, 2013)

6 million ways to die and you choose dat?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 14, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> 6 million ways to die and you choose dat?


And how are you leaving my dear?


----------



## theexpress (Mar 14, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> 6 million ways to die and you choose dat?[/QUOTe
> 
> im going out with honer and dignity.... and an ounce and a half of coke and a rolled up 100 apparently


----------



## theexpress (Mar 14, 2013)

dr. Greenhorn said:


> and how are you leaving my dear?



a.i.d.s. !!!!!!!!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 14, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> And how are you leaving my dear?


Haha, God only knows! I just hope it's not on the road. If I died scuba diving though then at least I could say I totally enjoyed my life right up until the end. I don't mind being a sharks toothpick!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 14, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Haha, God only knows! I just hope it's not on the road. If I died scuba diving though then at least I could say I totally enjoyed my life right up until the end. I don't mind being a sharks toothpick!


damn british shorty!!!!! u soooo fine!!!!!!! dont ya wanna have my babies??? ALL IN YO MOUTH!!!!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 14, 2013)

Lol, i see you turnin' up early b4 the weekend chi.


----------



## poplars (Mar 14, 2013)

been germin seeds . high on edibles now, I can't smoke anymore, have reactive airway dysfunction syndrome in the part of my lung where I had pneumonia 2 years ago. no big deal to me, I'm accepting it as I have been thinking this day has been coming for a while now...


so I ordered this book:
http://www.amazon.com/Cooking-Cannabis-Effective-Preparing-Marijuana/dp/0914171550/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


and I will be only consuming cannabis through edibles from now on, as I am not interested in developing a serious chronic lung condition. 

germing the last 6 blackberry kush seeds I have, it has ridiculously good sedative properties so I decided it is worthy of crosing with sour kush (don't worry, I got you guys on beans) , very stoked about the future of all this.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey pops! Good to see ya man.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 14, 2013)

poplars said:


> been germin seeds . high on edibles now, I can't smoke anymore, have reactive airway dysfunction syndrome in the part of my lung where I had pneumonia 2 years ago. no big deal to me, I'm accepting it as I have been thinking this day has been coming for a while now...
> 
> 
> so I ordered this book:
> ...


my lil buddy came back jo.... good to see you around... i made some medicated pumpkin bars da other day when iw as at my hommies crib... i put like an 1/8 of good bubble hash into a stick of butter then made the bars... shit got me soo fucked up i couldnt walk.. my dude threw up from them they were too potent... everyone always say stupid shit like edibles dont get me high... yeah ok nigga... eat my edibles ull be puking too.. lol... 

yeah if your crossing 2 of my favorite strains u know im getting some of those beans!!!!! :] man i cant wait for those!!!!!!!!!!! how u been man how is life!!!!! hope shit is well... come by more often..,


----------



## theexpress (Mar 14, 2013)

just so everyone is aware of whats happening here... my lil nigga said he will be crossing this....











w
ith the ever soo deadly this.....


----------



## theexpress (Mar 14, 2013)

yo pops my bubby just a lil north of me still holding nutts to the gdp x bluedream x down river kush!!!!! things a beast... it goes dark ass purple like 50% of the bud yields sick ass nuggets that are caked in kief!!!! and apparently has extream vigor in veg .. its vegging much faster then ghs super lemon haze {both phenos the lemonskunk, and haze leaning} i havent smoked any of it yet since i was gone on other adventures past year or so but i will be smoking some of that in the next 8-9 weeks!!!! cant wait!!!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 14, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, i see you turnin' up early b4 the weekend chi.


lol naw... im done with coke for a good while.... but next time i do get down its gonna be atleast an 8 ball....


----------



## poplars (Mar 15, 2013)

been doing great man besides the lung issue haha shit's been working out just been trying to keep up and make a good season happen here! yeah man you'll be the first I send beans to haha. 

good to see you too greenhorn, gonna be germing that cross you sent me as well. 


yeah man those crosses are hella solid I just sent some crosses like that to wyte and hc so Im pretty stoked to hear what others think, gonna be making some interesting crosses this year that's for sure I'm too stoned on edibles right now to go into details but you all will see soon enough.

night alll


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 15, 2013)

Right on pops. Good to see you still rocking that positive vibe. Take it easy my friend


poplars said:


> been doing great man besides the lung issue haha shit's been working out just been trying to keep up and make a good season happen here! yeah man you'll be the first I send beans to haha.
> 
> good to see you too greenhorn, gonna be germing that cross you sent me as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 15, 2013)

both dem products look quite hansome 

yo pop after a long break from puffing the lung condition might clear up


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 15, 2013)

Good to hear from ya pops, sorry to hear about your condition. But hey at least you can eat medibles all the time and be fucked up around anyone you want. I enjoy the shit out of them and always have some cookies with me lol.

Hope all is well guys, have a good day. Headed outside to get shit done.

Oh and hi chi!!!


----------



## poplars (Mar 15, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> both dem products look quite hansome
> 
> yo pop after a long break from puffing the lung condition might clear up



nope not gonna happen my lungs are naturally more sensitive than most people and once you give yourself reactive airway dysfunction disorder your lung will be more sensitive to shit for the rest of your life. and continuing to smoke, would almost certainly assure that I develope some sort of chronic bronchitis. 

@greenhorn you bet man I don't know any other way to be honestly, good vibes till I die. and even then good vibes haha.



not that I didn't wish that was true dweze, I've just been kidding myself with smoking for far too long, now I just have to switch it up, no big deal, edibles honestly jive better with me.

@giggles, for sure man no worries, atleast I know what the fuck I have instead of dealing with it every day and not knowing wtf it was. medibles kick ass when you maintain a tolerance specifically for medibles... gotta say you can't beat having a 6-8 hour high..... it really makes smoking seem pretty lame when you have one of those epic edible highs haha.

now I have like 600 dollars in glass haha... looks like my girlfriend and my friends can enjoy that haha.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 15, 2013)

Ya dude. Most of my crop goes to medibles anyways. I keep a lil here and there for my glass and such but if I had to just do medibles like you I'd be down with it lol. The high is completely different to. People are expecting what they get from smoking but it's not. I love a medible high. I make space cakes, love them fuckers.

If you ever want some quick easy recipes let me know bro. I do a lot of cooking with cannabis  I've got that book and I've got some that aren't in there. Have you tried fire crackers yet?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 15, 2013)

sorry - an yo glass did not help things either 

an i know whut you mean about edables 
gotta test them in the beginning 
cause i have had highs i wished i could turn down a little 
an just had to wait it out - an hope i lived


----------



## theexpress (Mar 15, 2013)

pops.. is there any kind of steroids they can give u for yo resperatory issues? im sorry to hear about that.. my lungs been getting beter every week since is topped smoking ciggs... im getting bigger on vapping oils and waxes... still expands the lungs and makes u cough but seems less damaging then burning something... maybe that would help.. in any case hope shit works out for ya...


----------



## theexpress (Mar 15, 2013)

the edibles high is one of the most potent... i throw retardedamounts of product into my medibles... i like to wake up high the next day from them...


----------



## theexpress (Mar 15, 2013)

maury went hard on this one jo... lol


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 15, 2013)

yo spress whut does da text say on top yo avy 

my old azzed eys cant even read dat ish - too small - is tough when you get old 

wood gets rigid erry now and then an dont last 

cant see for shit needed glasses at 50


dont laugh is in alls cards 




I an I


----------



## theexpress (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Mar 15, 2013)

dont trips bubba my eyes is bullshit at not even 28!!!!!!! ill be blind by 40 i think....


----------



## theexpress (Mar 15, 2013)

hahahahahahahaha


----------



## theexpress (Mar 15, 2013)

lmmfaooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## theexpress (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 15, 2013)

theexpress said:


>


just got back from the grocery store.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## aknight3 (Mar 15, 2013)

theexpress said:


>


lololololol,,,


----------



## theexpress (Mar 16, 2013)

introducing the newest member of da fam... scar 16/// ill shoot ur dick off at 100 yards///


----------



## theexpress (Mar 16, 2013)

best 3 racks da hommie ever spent...... get u some!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 16, 2013)

You need to get you a bigger clip bro

3 racks? You scored dude


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 16, 2013)

Why is the tv in the background showing new years fireworks 'live' ? Lol

Or are you watching a Justin beiber concert or something, lmao


----------



## theexpress (Mar 16, 2013)

i know tjs bitch going for 4 racks and up... god bless this economy


----------



## theexpress (Mar 16, 2013)

im toire up nigga dont make urself da first polynesian nigga to get lit up with a scar jo lololol


----------



## theexpress (Mar 16, 2013)

this bitch came with a carry case jo... on nation ill lit that ass up :] . i got dem nato rounds nigga... i quit smokin but im fucked uop sue me nigga


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 16, 2013)

You gots a butler my dude? Your house is looking a little to proper for a street hustling gang banging thug like yourself homey, lol. And what's with the diapers baby safety gates and baby toy footballs and shit. You banging a babys momma or something? Or moms house is home base, lmao


----------



## theexpress (Mar 16, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> You gots a butler my dude? Your house is looking a little to proper for a street hustling gang banging thug like yourself homey, lol. And what's with the diapers baby safety gates and baby toy footballs and shit. You banging a babys momma or something? Or moms house is home base, lmao


them dipers for nepew lil bro hit hard times with his dui and crazy ass babuy mama n shit... why u hatin on my shit nigga.. wtf u be thinkin i be takin all these riss for fool.. to live like a monkety.. dont think so.. u got me fucked up.. if it dont make dollas it dont make sense


----------



## theexpress (Mar 16, 2013)

i mean jp after seeing mycolonge collection u think ima ive like a hoodrat???? u must be smokin large amountw s of what im tippin jo


----------



## theexpress (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol least u aing heat on me for my pink lighter lolol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 16, 2013)

Bwahahahaha!  you mad bro? lol


----------



## theexpress (Mar 16, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Bwahahahaha!  you mad bro? lol


nawwww nigga jus drunk lol


----------



## theexpress (Mar 16, 2013)

wish i had a ball bro


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 16, 2013)

theexpress said:


> nawwww nigga jus drunk lol


You know I love you bro, don't get mad hahaha


----------



## theexpress (Mar 16, 2013)

u know i love u too... lik my left nutt which is slightly biggger then my right nutt lolol


----------



## theexpress (Mar 16, 2013)

im dead jo... i go mimis now... be ez// one!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 16, 2013)

theexpress said:


> im dead jo... i go mimis now... be ez// one!


lol next time put a nipple on that bottle bro, 


sleep easy my friend


----------



## poplars (Mar 16, 2013)

always entertaining shit going down on this thread. whyte I hope you got those seeds I sent you because I haven't got shit from your direction yet!!! looks like I'm germing what I got and hopefully anything else that shows up; shows up on time.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 16, 2013)

you gotta catch whyte in his thread or the rare dankness thread, he dont fuck around in here much nowadays.


----------



## poplars (Mar 16, 2013)

already sent him a PM so it is what it is. where is the rare dankness thread?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 16, 2013)

poplars said:


> already sent him a PM so it is what it is.


To be honest, I've noticed a pattern with that guy when seeds are sent to him. He goes Mia after for a bit. Just an observation. I never sent gifts to him before but threads that I follow, I've seen it happen a couple times


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 16, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> To be honest, I've noticed a pattern with that guy when seeds are sent to him. He goes Mia after for a bit. Just an observation. I never sent gifts to him before but threads that I follow, I've seen it happen a couple times


observation correct. He usually gets back it just takes a while.


----------



## poplars (Mar 16, 2013)

yeah I've got seed from him before , its just that its crunch time right now!!! 


it's not like with you indoor growers when you can start whenever you please, if I don't' get those seeds within a week I wont be starting them till next year, any later and it literally isn't worth my time.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 16, 2013)

theexpress said:


> im dead jo... i go mimis now... be ez// one!


yeah last night wasnt my proudest momemt lol


----------



## theexpress (Mar 16, 2013)

whyte is good about da genetics.. he just taking his sweet ass time.. ill leave him a message on xbox or some.. cuz he rarely on here


----------



## theexpress (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## poplars (Mar 16, 2013)

theexpress said:


> whyte is good about da genetics.. he just taking his sweet ass time.. ill leave him a message on xbox or some.. cuz he rarely on here



for sure, I sent him some dank seeds I really hope they got there.....


----------



## theexpress (Mar 16, 2013)

he got them pops.. and i rember about a week ago he said he was gonna lace me n you up... u know we potheads operated at a slower speed. shit even me n you do.. the only cat who puts some stank on shit gettin quick is T. btw i got some lovely genetics today from da dirty dirty south..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 16, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ... u know we potheads operated at a slower speed. shit even me n you do.. the only cat who puts some stank on shit gettin quick is T. btw i got some lovely genetics today from da dirty dirty south..


Brah, how quick you forget. I'm always on it too, lol


----------



## theexpress (Mar 16, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Brah, how quick you forget. I'm always on it too, lol


yeah true.. i didnt forget im just hung over... lets do it again tonight!!!! watch this ass whooping gsp puts on diaz.. smoek alil some...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 16, 2013)

Diaz is my boy, I gotta go with him do or die. I can't wait to watch it. I think I'm going to the bar to watch it, not sure. You know how froggy everyone gets when your watching fights, lol. Look at a dude the wrong way and he thinks your testing him hahaha. But ya, I think I'm gonna go to the bar to watch that one


----------



## theexpress (Mar 16, 2013)

i got gsp by ud.... i also have carlos condit over hendrix by submission. or decission maybe... im leaning submission... i respect the shit outta hendrix!!!! he is a good wrestler with nasty ass power in his left hand... but the natural born killer in my opinion is way too well rounded...


----------



## theexpress (Mar 16, 2013)

hendrix is dirty for what he did to the hitman kampman!!!! i had martin to win that. but hendrix put his lights out quick.. i dont beleave hitman was stopped in a fight before then... least not with da hands... its not out da real of reality hendrixknocks out condit... just not likely in my opinon jo


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 16, 2013)

Hendrix is nasty, but I like condit. I really like his game. He got the full arsenal and uses all his tools.. GSP used to be like that, now he's boring


----------



## theexpress (Mar 16, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Diaz is my boy, I gotta go with him do or die. I can't wait to watch it. I think I'm going to the bar to watch it, not sure. You know how froggy everyone gets when your watching fights, lol. Look at a dude the wrong way and he thinks your testing him hahaha. But ya, I think I'm gonna go to the bar to watch that one


dont even trip nigga ill let u hold down da scar!!!!!!! and extra rounds.... shit will put down anything from a moose to a somoan


----------



## theexpress (Mar 16, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hendrix is nasty, but I like condit. I really like his game. He got the full arsenal and uses all his tools.. GSP used to be like that, now he's boring


gsp has always been a boring ass lay n pray type fighter... he just used to throw more kicks back in da day.. now all he does is jab on his feet and shoot for singles and doubles...


----------



## theexpress (Mar 16, 2013)

i cant wait for ufc 160..... jds v.s. mark hunt is gonna be a sick ass fight... waaaaaaay better then jds v.s. da reem who would have got knocked out in round one... i think mark hunt can take a couple uppercutts and hooks from cigano {unlike most} should be a goodin.. if jds cant knockout mark hunt this will prolly be like a repeat of da jds carwin fight... in which case after the fight mark hunt will need to be rushed to the e.r. huge fan of mark hunt.... but jds is gonna break his face... then cains face next... http://www.cagedinsider.com/ufc/fighters/carwin-suffers-broken-nose-and-more-following-jds-fight-pics/


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 16, 2013)

Ya mark hunt is beast mode. He took crocops best shots when crocop was in his prime and he didn't even blink an eye.. Mark hunt is very under rated


----------



## theexpress (Mar 16, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Ya mark hunt is beast mode. He took crocops best shots when crocop was in his prime and he didn't even blink an eye.. Mark hunt is very under rated


mark is a certified goon... he is just a thick boned big dude.. me n him got the same body style im like a taller lighter mark hunt lol.. but my prediction is late round one dos santos huts hunt with a huge lightning quick left hook.. hunt falls to floor and junior floods his ass and wins via tko... jds could also beat hunt by kimora hunts submission d sucks balls...


----------



## theexpress (Mar 16, 2013)

or this could be a prolonged 3 round ass whooping i dont want that for mark hunt.. he creepin on a come up and is gonna be da new gate keeper at h.w. i mean we all know carwin aint been in da cage since jdsbroke his face... hunts gonna be 39 years old when he fights the 28 year old lion jds


----------



## theexpress (Mar 16, 2013)

i forgot to tell u.. lol scribbles had another fight and got his ass beat down harder even.. this dude had 2 black eyes like a racoon and his left eye u know the part of ur eye thats supposed to be white? this niggas was blood red. i cant his new fight vid...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 16, 2013)

Poor scribbles , lol


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2013)

What up guys. Just rolling through.

I think GSP is seriously pissed and is gonna put a hurt on Diaz. I don't think it'll get to a decision. Would be something to have a loudmouth like Diaz as champ. Be careful at the bar Doc. Like you said, dudes get all amped up watching that. Haha... bring a couple peace joints just in case.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> What up guys. Just rolling through.
> 
> I think GSP is seriously pissed and is gonna put a hurt on Diaz. I don't think it'll get to a decision. Would be something to have a loudmouth like Diaz as champ. Be careful at the bar Doc. Like you said, dudes get all amped up watching that. Haha... bring a couple peace joints just in case.


Hey jiggy! It's been awhile. I try to follow your threads but they move so fast, lol. And ya man, definitely bringing some peace joints to the bar, hahaha


----------



## poplars (Mar 16, 2013)

theexpress said:


> he got them pops.. and i rember about a week ago he said he was gonna lace me n you up... u know we potheads operated at a slower speed. shit even me n you do.. the only cat who puts some stank on shit gettin quick is T. btw i got some lovely genetics today from da dirty dirty south..


well that's good he got mine... now where the fuck are my seeds? I used to be slow about shit but now I'm not so I don't like waiting when it's go time . . . if I don't get those crosses soon they will be NEXT YEAR's crosses.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 16, 2013)

poplars said:


> well that's good he got mine... now where the fuck are my seeds? I used to be slow about shit but now I'm not so I don't like waiting when it's go time . . . if I don't get those crosses soon they will be NEXT YEAR's crosses.


i got a surplus.. my nigga from d dirty sent me enough for a platation n shit... let me know and ill plug u with some beans if u hurtin


----------



## theexpress (Mar 16, 2013)

i still have faith in da puerto rican nigga..... he wil do da do


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 16, 2013)

Condit got robbed!!!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 17, 2013)

agreed doc. u.d. my ass. shoulda been split in favor of condit.... hendrix was not able to impliment his plan and the take downs won him the fight doe lil damage was dished out..... if it was a 5 round fight condit would have tkod that vic


----------



## theexpress (Mar 17, 2013)

the ellenburger fight was da best tonight. i think dana is gonna cutt nate da great now... ellenburger v.s. gsp will be a good ass fight... and i got ellenburger there... even doe gsp number 2 pound for pound in da world.. iggas sleep on da juggernaunt


----------



## silverhazefiend (Mar 17, 2013)

That SCAR is meannnnn!! Lol 

Where I'm from that shit is like 1000 yrs in jail if u slip up lol ..but that shit look like a block buster


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 17, 2013)

theexpress said:


> the ellenburger fight was da best tonight. i think dana is gonna cutt nate da great now... ellenburger v.s. gsp will be a good ass fight... and i got ellenburger there... even doe gsp number 2 pound for pound in da world.. iggas sleep on da juggernaunt


Nate got knocked the fuck out and he was complaining about an early stoppage! lol

I had nate too but ya I guess he ain't that good without the horse meat. I swear he looked way more chiseled and defined at 170 when he was fighting for strikeforce.

Diaz got beat up. Mostly controlled. There was a glimmer of hope in the 3rd or 4th round. I forget which round it was but he was tagging gsp pretty good.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 17, 2013)

diaz landed some goos shots on gsp in later rouds.. even stuffed some tkds but it was too late


----------



## theexpress (Mar 17, 2013)

like i said im looking forward to ufc 160... fuck cain n bigfoot. jds v.s. hunt should be da main event. if u like stand up fight slike i do.. fuck al dat grapplion shit


----------



## theexpress (Mar 17, 2013)

silverhazefiend said:


> That SCAR is meannnnn!! Lol
> 
> Where I'm from that shit is like 1000 yrs in jail if u slip up lol ..but that shit look like a block buster


nigga ima felon its like 1000 years here too... come try n take it from me jo... ill show u whats hooid


----------



## theexpress (Mar 17, 2013)

murika fuck yeah :}


----------



## poplars (Mar 17, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i got a surplus.. my nigga from d dirty sent me enough for a platation n shit... let me know and ill plug u with some beans if u hurtin



I'm not hurting, he had a couple crosses I really wanted to try.

I'm just a little pissed off quite frankly that he hasn't got back to me to let me know what the fuck is up, he has my seeds, and I don't have any from him except that one pre98 x tahoe og and come on, to the strains I've just sent him that isn't a very fair trade so I'd like to see those seeds hit me soon.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 17, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i got a surplus.. my nigga from d dirty sent me enough for a platation n shit... let me know and ill plug u with some beans if u hurtin


So they landed? if it did idk if you got the same as pops got, but prolly so. i suck a remembering.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 17, 2013)

^^^^^ da eagle has landed... kaaaaaw kaaaaaaaaaaw kaw kaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw


----------



## theexpress (Mar 17, 2013)

poplars said:


> I'm not hurting, he had a couple crosses I really wanted to try.
> 
> I'm just a little pissed off quite frankly that he hasn't got back to me to let me know what the fuck is up, he has my seeds, and I don't have any from him except that one pre98 x tahoe og and come on, to the strains I've just sent him that isn't a very fair trade so I'd like to see those seeds hit me soon.


yeah i wanna grow those rare dankness crosses he fuckin with.... ima go harass him in pm and see whats goin on for me and u


----------



## theexpress (Mar 17, 2013)

oo yeah pops what was ur thoughts on bubba x tahoe? how kiefy was it? stank? yielded well ect. i got some them too..


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 17, 2013)

Hey Chi!! Have u got pics of any afgooey ? It looks perfect for SOG, like 25/sq


----------



## theexpress (Mar 17, 2013)

only if u massage my pinga... with ur mouth lips n tounge...







they got way bigger then the bubbas these are lemon afghooe






i remeber being high on tweek for a few days and playing catch with a top cola of afghooey like it was a footballl...


----------



## theexpress (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 17, 2013)

Mine is only a seedling but looks very indica. Busy with some OG Kush but planning the next lot.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## poplars (Mar 17, 2013)

theexpress said:


> oo yeah pops what was ur thoughts on bubba x tahoe? how kiefy was it? stank? yielded well ect. i got some them too..



honestly bro the pre98 x tahoe was one of the best strains in the garden this year as far as sheer potency and taste. I think it needs to be crossed into other things to make it more kiefy, it has kind of a classic look when it comes to the bud, not sure if it needs to be crossed with anything... the pre98 was pretty strong in the bud, I d idn't see much tahoe influence honestly.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 17, 2013)

at sounds tasty bro 
i just sprang for a tahoe alien f2 ( alien genetics) started one didnot see anyting bout femed seeds 
time will tell 
most dem be sayin up front on top in bold type femed seeds

personally i luv the hoe an larry n bubba 
have not got to bubba yet maybe next grow 
got a few bubbas from the doc tons of bubba crosses 
got her sister peyote purple 

she been crossed wit erryting on dis planet bro 
bee slingin dat thing all ova town 

I N I


----------



## dopedeeii (Mar 17, 2013)

Dweeze inbox me I need to know where to get peyote purple


----------



## theexpress (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Mar 17, 2013)

i got a decent number of those pops glad to hear it... im dieing for that sk x blackberry kush... thats too far away!!!!


----------



## silverhazefiend (Mar 17, 2013)

theexpress said:


> nigga ima felon its like 1000 years here too... come try n take it from me jo... ill show u whats hooid


That's a invite ? Lol


----------



## poplars (Mar 18, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i got a decent number of those pops glad to hear it... im dieing for that sk x blackberry kush... thats too far away!!!!



hell yeah blackberry x sk sounds like the dream strain i've been waiting to make for a long time!!! so stoked. all 6 of the blackberry kush seeds I had left germinated RIGHT OUT OF THE DIRT. no paper towel


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 18, 2013)

poplars said:


> nope not gonna happen my lungs are naturally more sensitive than most people and once you give yourself reactive airway dysfunction disorder your lung will be more sensitive to shit for the rest of your life. and continuing to smoke, would almost certainly assure that I develope some sort of chronic bronchitis.
> 
> @greenhorn you bet man I don't know any other way to be honestly, good vibes till I die. and even then good vibes haha.
> 
> ...


Because reactive airway disease is sometimes used as a quick diagnosis for a patient in lieu of further investigation, patients may want to see a respiratory specialist or ask their doctors for additional information if they are diagnosed with this condition. Adults should receive pulmonary function tests which can be used to distinguish between reactive airway disease and asthma, and additional diagnostic tools can also be used on children to explore the cause of the respiratory syndrome. Failure to get a proper diagnosis for a respiratory condition can lead to long term problems and delays in treatment.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 18, 2013)

Dweeze inbox me I need to know where to get peyote purple 

squuze me cuzz but i dont know you an have no desire to PM you bout nutin
stay up


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 18, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> Dweeze inbox me I need to know where to get peyote purple
> 
> squuze me cuzz but i dont know you an have no desire to PM you bout nutin
> stay up


thats my dude! wassup unc?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 18, 2013)

den ill lighten up onem erryting be erie broda slow but steady


----------



## theexpress (Mar 18, 2013)

hahahaha


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 18, 2013)

dopedeeii said:


> Dweeze inbox me I need to know where to get peyote purple


You must not be looking hard enough...

http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/cannabiogen-peyote-purple-seeds-2883


----------



## poplars (Mar 19, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Because reactive airway disease is sometimes used as a quick diagnosis for a patient in lieu of further investigation, patients may want to see a respiratory specialist or ask their doctors for additional information if they are diagnosed with this condition. Adults should receive pulmonary function tests which can be used to distinguish between reactive airway disease and asthma, and additional diagnostic tools can also be used on children to explore the cause of the respiratory syndrome. Failure to get a proper diagnosis for a respiratory condition can lead to long term problems and delays in treatment.



well I'm getting rid of the reactive stimuli so I figure by doing that I should cure the problem over time... as well as improving my diet and habits, etc.


I'll get more information if I need to, but I'd prefer not to as they seem to be keen on using very nasty medication on me instead of telling me to change my diet and things that would actually prevent shit like this in the first place..... hmm.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 19, 2013)

yeah PP is all over the place seen it in about 6 locations

that blackberry sounds good and by whut i hear the sk is 25 karat gold


----------



## theexpress (Mar 19, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> yeah PP is all over the place seen it in about 6 locations
> 
> that blackberry sounds good and by whut i hear the sk is 25 karat gold


yeah.... you wanna try it?


----------



## poplars (Mar 19, 2013)

theexpress said:


> yeah.... you wanna try it?



I think dweze has been here chillin plenty long enough to try SK


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 19, 2013)

So chi you going back out to the desert or what's your plans bro?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 19, 2013)

thanks guys but im supposed to have two ofem from a trade 
but not sure i have authentic - cause no trust in the person i got them from so have to wait an see whut they are 
but im an old man and have mor seeds then i need i only grow like 4 to 6 ata time or wife gets nervous 

and i must have like three hunnerd seeds at least my latest list updated entirly in January 
entrys on the right are two and three per line left is one entry per line all diff quantaties per


----------



## poplars (Mar 19, 2013)

whytes seeds landed today. no problems


----------



## poplars (Mar 19, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> thanks guys but im supposed to have two ofem from a trade
> but not sure i have authentic - cause no trust in the person i got them from so have to wait an see whut they are
> but im an old man and have mor seeds then i need i only grow like 4 to 6 ata time or wife gets nervous
> 
> ...


supposed to have two of what from a trade??? man if you get the opportunity to grow the real deal sk I'd take it, I wouldn't just assume some seeds someone gave me are the same strain when the likelyhood of that is quite low unless you got it from one of the 7 or 8 people who have the strain.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 19, 2013)

I know I just got some SK but it's deff not the legendary SK from here I know that shit.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 19, 2013)

poplars said:


> whytes seeds landed today. no problems


i told u about da boriqua express


----------



## theexpress (Mar 19, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> So chi you going back out to the desert or what's your plans bro?


i dont know... i think ill just do the world a favor and shoot myself in da head with da scar ... lol im thinking michigan... i dont know i gotta do something... im not feeling right in da head lately man....


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 19, 2013)

washington is nice. good growing weather too.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 19, 2013)

> whytes seeds landed today. no problems


glad for you 





i heard you pop cant assume dont think i am 

have not done drugs in a long time i just smoke erryday 
have acouple vodkas an acouple of becks


I an I


----------



## poplars (Mar 19, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> glad for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bro if you're doing vodkas every day you're on drugs, sorry. alcohol is a serious drug.


----------



## poplars (Mar 19, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> washington is nice. good growing weather too.



I gotta disagree with that, unless humid weather with shorter seasons is suddenly prime conditions for growing pounds of high grade cannabis outdoors??? lol no offence.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 19, 2013)

What does season have to do with growing indoor?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 20, 2013)

im a druggy then LOL 

we all have our own vices 
if you have none your special 

i smoke all day erry day 
rest in evening sumtimes but i do them 

by the way whut ever happened to howak


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 20, 2013)

pretty sure he got popped, if anyone knew his name i coulda looked him up on his county site or out state site.

edit: we know he got popped, i think he caught time.


----------



## poplars (Mar 20, 2013)

I have my vices but I don't go around saying I"m not on drugs when I obviously am (cannabis is a drug, it's just nothing compared to alcohol as a drug)



yeah it's a damn shame about howak.... he must have caught some serious time, haven 't heard jack shit in like 2 years.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 20, 2013)

Yea, prolly hear something soon assuming the meth lab on that property wasn't too big.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 20, 2013)

you right pop im a drug addict i drink not erry night and smoke weed erry day deff makes me a drug addict 
cant argue wit you 


dam dats fucked up wit howak seems i was just speakin to him on finding a girl friend just a few months ago 
an you right about the meth lab not gona help things 

js why i try to stay reasonably clean - no record and i do just a few plants at a time - i should make out pretty good if anything ever happened


----------



## poplars (Mar 20, 2013)

hope we hear from him some time soon, would definitely be nice.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2013)

stak said:


> it's kinda bs that he's slow about sending his end of the trade considering he runs around the board whining like a bitch when breeders are slow to send him free beans.


What the hell is it with you and my john? Seems like its always in your mouth.
You are in my biz because?

Bitch when breeders are slow to send free beans or make a legitimate complaint about something that should've been replcaed months. To a year ago. Know what the fuck you are talking about before talking shit you clown..

A lot of funny bullshit lol.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 20, 2013)

Good to see ya around wyte


----------



## poplars (Mar 20, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> What the hell is it with you and my john? Seems like its always in your mouth.
> You are in my biz because?
> 
> Bitch when breeders are slow to send free beans or make a legitimate complaint about something that should've been replcaed months. To a year ago. Know what the fuck you are talking about before talking shit you clown..
> ...


people are really quick to talk shit man. I was only a little annoyed because I needed to start all these seeds at the same time like 7 days ago, I wasn't doubting you. but a lot of other motherfuckers are quick to jump on the shit talking band wagon (or what they percieve is the shit talking band wagon when I was merely just complaining.) 


funny bullshit indeed.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey pops I never heard anything from your boy. 

Hope all is well brotha.


----------



## stak (Mar 20, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> What the hell is it with you and my john? Seems like its always in your mouth.
> You are in my biz because?
> 
> Bitch when breeders are slow to send free beans or make a legitimate complaint about something that should've been replcaed months. To a year ago. Know what the fuck you are talking about before talking shit you clown..
> ...


Damn that took you a while to reply to. That post was made several days ago and deleted within a couple of hours. You've been in this thread a bunch, we can see the likes, since I made that post, so what took so long to reply? Been thinking about me much?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2013)

stak said:


> Damn that took you a while to reply to. That post was made several days ago and deleted within a couple of hours. You've been in this thread a bunch, we can see the likes, since I made that post, so what took so long to reply? Been thinking about me much?


You are a real clown. Its called "reading pages back" any likes given by me in the last 100 pages was probably done today or yesteday as that's when I took a peek into the thread.. unlike you I actually deal with people in here how about you?

Fyi just because you delete it doesn't mean I can't see it smart ass. Its nice to know eventho I'm busy doing other things I'm still being thought and talked about. Would've preferred a girl tho


----------



## poplars (Mar 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Hey pops I never heard anything from your boy.
> 
> Hope all is well brotha.


the dude who was supposed to hook it up with the cheap nails?? meh he's a clown I guess sorry about that man.


----------



## aknight3 (Mar 20, 2013)

hey clown hit me back, did u spread that bird food yet? later bro


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 20, 2013)

poplars said:


> the dude who was supposed to hook it up with the cheap nails?? meh he's a clown I guess sorry about that man.


Ya that guy lol. It's cool bro no worries I just went ahead and got one.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 25, 2013)

thinkin about buying this raw ass lev.3 bullitproof vest and face mask.


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

theexpress said:


> thinkin about buying this raw ass lev.3 bullitproof vest and face mask.


where the hell have oyu been for the last 2 weeks


----------



## theexpress (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> where the hell have oyu been for the last 2 weeks


awwwwww did chu miss me. shit it ben 2 weeks. time flys huh


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

theexpress said:


> awwwwww did chu miss me. shit it ben 2 weeks. time flys huh


just making sure you alive bro

doc says to stop staying motionless and do something


----------



## theexpress (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> just making sure you alive bro
> 
> doc says to stop staying motionless and do something


u in hawaii. tell da doc i got cnote peaces fatter den monkey nutts....lol


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

theexpress said:


> u in hawaii. tell da doc i got cnote peaces fatter den monkey nutts....lol


HELL no if i was in hawaii i wouldnt be on riu id be ont he beach not moving surrounded in mangos


----------



## theexpress (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> HELL no if i was in hawaii i wouldnt be on riu id be ont he beach not moving surrounded in mangos


 wish i was in tropics fuckin snowing here.ggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrarbage


----------



## silverhazefiend (Mar 26, 2013)

theexpress said:


> thinkin about buying this raw ass lev.3 bullitproof vest and face mask.


 You going to war bro ? Lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 26, 2013)

theexpress said:


> thinkin about buying this raw ass lev.3 bullitproof vest and face mask.


fuck the mask and buy a paper bag instead and put it over your head. you'll score more chicks that way. you casn thank me later


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 26, 2013)

theexpress said:


> u in hawaii. tell da doc i got cnote peaces fatter den monkey nutts....lol


stop staying motionless and do something with your life!! lol  

what up nigg


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 26, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Mine is only a seedling but looks very indica. Busy with some OG Kush but planning the next lot.


looking good there lahada


----------



## theexpress (Mar 26, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> fuck the mask and buy a paper bag instead and put it over your head. you'll score more chicks that way. you casn thank me later


loooool...... paper bags aint bullliytproof


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 26, 2013)

theexpress said:


> loooool...... paper bags aint bullliytproof


what you need bullet proof shit for anyway. kill your enemies with kindness


----------



## theexpress (Mar 26, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what you need bullet proof shit for anyway. kill your enemies with kindness


 naw 7.62s better... wat u ben on shitlocks


----------



## sunni (Mar 26, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what you need bullet proof shit for anyway. kill your enemies with kindness


proven to work


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 26, 2013)

theexpress said:


> naw 7.62s better... wat u ben on shitlocks


not much really, just being motionless. lol

just waiting for shit to be set-up then i'm off. probably next month sometime. at the latest, early may. had a few setbacks but still chugging along chasing the dream


----------



## theexpress (Mar 26, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> not much really, just being motionless. lol
> 
> just waiting for shit to be set-up then i'm off. probably next month sometime. at the latest, early may. had a few setbacks but still chugging along


im house shoppin mysel......... wassup nigga i aint had my dick wet ina grip ur sisters number still da same lololol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 26, 2013)

theexpress said:


> im house shoppin mysel......... wassup nigga i aint had my dick wet ina grip ur sisters number still da same lololol


lol  ya my sisters number still the same lmao



I ain't wet mine for a while either lol so i feel your frustration


----------



## theexpress (Mar 26, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol  ya my sisters number still the same lmao
> 
> 
> 
> I ain't wet mine for a while either lol so i feel your frustration


lets see wassup with sunni .i only got one rubber and we gottta share. be advised its old hahaha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 26, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lets see wassup with sunni .i only got one rubber and we gottta share. be advised its old hahaha


fuck you, she's mine lol 

stick that rubber on your nose and then stick your nose up your ass lol


----------



## theexpress (Mar 26, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> fuck you, she's mine lol
> 
> stick that rubber on your nose and then stick your nose up your ass lol


lolol theres da doc we kn0w n lovelol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 26, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lolol theres da doc we kn0w n lovelol



&#8203;.................


----------



## poplars (Mar 26, 2013)

lol bulletproof vest and mask? what happened to moving to a medi state and starting up a fat grow??


hard to do that when you blow your money on shit, believe me I would know.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 26, 2013)

poplars said:


> lol bulletproof vest and mask? what happened to moving to a medi state and starting up a fat grow??


I know right?!

I'm disappointed in you chi. so what's the plan this year?


----------



## theexpress (Mar 26, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I know right?!
> 
> I'm disappointed in you chi. so what's the plan this year?


 bullitproof mask n vest this scar 16 den ima bust howak out da joint get his guns from evidence. stick up diss brinks truck n move to south east asia n live fatty jo


----------



## theexpress (Mar 26, 2013)

still got that army iot vest too... fits me too small doe need nother


----------



## aknight3 (Mar 26, 2013)

theexpress said:


> thinkin about buying this raw ass lev.3 bullitproof vest and face mask.


ive been looking at assault rifles sincee the begining of this year. i really want a fully modifiable AR just havent found the right one, what type of vest are you looking at?>


----------



## theexpress (Mar 26, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> ive been looking at assault rifles sincee the begining of this year. i really want a fully modifiable AR just havent found the right one, what type of vest are you looking at?>


i already got an iotv withbody armor plates but it is too small for me ima just get a xl kevlar vest n mask and possibly helmet to cover back my head


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 27, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i already got an iotv withbody armor plates but it is too small for me ima just get a xl kevlar vest n mask and possibly helmet to cover back my head


what, you got fat again? lol

last I seen you, you was slim bro. and the jaw was starting to look a little fragile too  lmao

are you gonna stay in the chi this year?


----------



## theexpress (Mar 27, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what, you got fat again? lol
> 
> last I seen you, you was slim bro. and the jaw was starting to look a little fragile too  lmao
> 
> are you gonna stay in the chi this year?


ill fragile ur jaw nigga nasw ima dip to mich


----------



## poplars (Mar 27, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ill fragile ur jaw nigga nasw ima dip to mich



good shit make it happen!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 27, 2013)

im working with a cool ass realator atm to get da rite 1 he know wat im tryna do n is down wit it


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 27, 2013)

theexpress said:


> im working with a cool ass realator atm to get da rite 1 he know wat im tryna do n is down wit it


right on man.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ill fragile ur jaw nigga nasw ima dip to mich


I'd advise against that. Prices here are super fucked right now. There are almost no dispensaries operating, so everyone is cut throat on the bottom line. It sucks man. Don't do it, you'll regret it.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 29, 2013)

Wolverine97 said:


> I'd advise against that. Prices here are super fucked right now. There are almost no dispensaries operating, so everyone is cut throat on the bottom line. It sucks man. Don't do it, you'll regret it.


 ill be ok prices still high in mich. i got custys


----------



## theexpress (Mar 29, 2013)

i own da mad azz middle region....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 29, 2013)

theexpress said:


> im working with a cool ass realator atm to get da rite 1 he know wat im tryna do n is down wit it


Get that shit done boy. Lol want to see what's good with the chitown farm.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 29, 2013)

its comming up jo.


----------



## Ganja.Farmer (Mar 29, 2013)

Are there any cookies in chicago?


----------



## theexpress (Mar 29, 2013)

Ganja.Farmer said:


> Are there any cookies in chicago?


 just da ones between your moms legs


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 30, 2013)

theexpress said:


> just da ones between your moms legs


lmfao.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 30, 2013)

theexpress said:


> just da ones between your moms legs


bwahahahahahaha!


----------



## Ganja.Farmer (Mar 31, 2013)

theexpress said:


> just da ones between your moms legs


Nah bitch. Im talking about the cookies strain. Im wondering if anybody if Chicago has been able to smoke any girl scout cookie weed. I havent seen it come around and am wondering if anyone else in the city has seen it?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 31, 2013)

Ganja.Farmer said:


> Nah bitch. I&#8217;m talking about the cookies strain. I&#8217;m wondering if anybody if Chicago has been able to smoke any girl scout cookie weed. I haven&#8217;t seen it come around and am wondering if anyone else in the city has seen it?





theexpress said:


> just da ones between your moms legs


................


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2013)

Ganja.Farmer said:


> Nah bitch. I&#8217;m talking about the cookies strain. I&#8217;m wondering if anybody if Chicago has been able to smoke any girl scout cookie weed. I haven&#8217;t seen it come around and am wondering if anyone else in the city has seen it?


 im fresh outta cookies but i got plenty of deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze nuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhtttttttzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 31, 2013)

theexpress said:


> im fresh outta cookies but i got plenty of diiiiiiiiiiiiick cheeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzeee that I'd love to give you


Fixed it for ya dear!


----------



## Ganja.Farmer (Mar 31, 2013)

theexpress said:


> im fresh outta cookies but i got plenty of deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze nuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhtttttttzzzzzzzzzzzzz



ahh, so you don't have it and never have. Sucks to be you. Maybe you should look for better connections.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 31, 2013)

theexpress said:


> im fresh outta cookies but i got plenty of deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze nuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhtttttttzzzzzzzzzzzzz


&#8203;.......


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2013)

ive had gsc and thin mints........ its not all that aside from look of bud u cant tell there ne og in it.... this platnum master im smokin on puts it to shame...


----------



## jeb5304 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm alive!! Just been busy blasting, living and planning. Still gotta get up north to see pops. Just so far (700 miles)but soon ill be up there. Ill be around more soon. Jebs loving so cal.


----------



## Dannysayo (Apr 1, 2013)

Hell yea bro that and another strain sweet tooth


Ganja.Farmer said:


> Nah bitch. Im talking about the cookies strain. Im wondering if anybody if Chicago has been able to smoke any girl scout cookie weed. I havent seen it come around and am wondering if anyone else in the city has seen it?


----------



## theexpress (Apr 1, 2013)

jeb5304 said:


> I'm alive!! Just been busy blasting, living and planning. Still gotta get up north to see pops. Just so far (700 miles)but soon ill be up there. Ill be around more soon. Jebs loving so cal.


 enjoy socal.... stay off da shardz dont hit da pookie its a trap.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 1, 2013)

Dannysayo said:


> Hell yea bro that and another strain sweet tooth


 wat u doin here... dont u know diss a bad neighborhood .... what size dem black n red jordans......... matter fact im movin let me hold sum.... what pocket u keep ur walet


----------



## WindyCityBlowinTrees (Apr 1, 2013)

Yeah in the north side, i get GSC, Lavender, GPD, Blue Dream, agent orange, skywalker kush and bubba kush, blue cheese


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 1, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ill be ok prices still high in mich. i got custys


Better hope. It's fucking brutal here right now man. I'm seeing shit going for $150/z that a year ago would have been double that. It's fucked, and the "middle" is the worst. You're better off in the Chi.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 1, 2013)

Wolverine97 said:


> Better hope. It's fucking brutal here right now man. I'm seeing shit going for $150/z that a year ago would have been double that. It's fucked, and the "middle" is the worst. You're better off in the Chi.


 nowere in this country is indoor topshelf kush goinhg for 150.... how da fuck is a key of coke 50 rax but u can only sell ur gear for 150 zip. even in floofded ass cali no toopshelf kush 150 oz shiiiiiiiiit i donno wtf yall b grown....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 1, 2013)

@express ---> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/640156-female-growers.html

you can thank me later


----------



## theexpress (Apr 1, 2013)

i c u ditty im commin to mich hommie


----------



## jeb5304 (Apr 1, 2013)

theexpress said:


> enjoy socal.... stay off da shardz dont hit da pookie its a trap.


 ill try bro but they taste so good moal!


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 2, 2013)

theexpress said:


> nowere in this country is indoor topshelf kush goinhg for 150.... how da fuck is a key of coke 50 rax but u can only sell ur gear for 150 zip. even in floofded ass cali no toopshelf kush 150 oz shiiiiiiiiit i donno wtf yall b grown....


Not mine going for that, I shut down for a minute. It is what it is, it's not all going that low but a lot is. No dispensaries operating ATM + a shitload of new growers = terrible prices. I'm just tellin ya how it is here right now, take it fwiw.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 2, 2013)

if yours aint going for that low why u talkin to me like im not a sick ass veteren grower with acces to elite ass genetics... they said the same thing about cali.... i did my thang in cali..... i donno about u but in on the med market im not taking less then 250 a zip for my indoor kush.... thats in a legal market setting... if michiganers dont honer that i know cats who will pay 350 for that same zip.... more of a gray area here doe.. worry about urself cuzzin.... once i get to a legal setting again like urs im never shutting down... its always gonna be on and poppin...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 2, 2013)

ive almost been growing half my life pimpin...........


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 2, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ive almost been growing half my life pimpin...........




did someone poke the bear with a stick? hahaha you feisty bitch


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2013)

He's just mad doc cuz he didn't get to sample my girl


----------



## theexpress (Apr 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> He's just mad doc cuz he didn't get to sample my girl


who wants a sample... i want the whole experiance... mouth... ass and pussy... in no particuler order


----------



## theexpress (Apr 2, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> did someone poke the bear with a stick? hahaha you feisty bitch


quit staying motionless... do something... u fiesty bitch u


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2013)

theexpress said:


> who wants a sample... i want the whole experiance... mouth... ass and pussy... in no particuler order


That's gonna cost ya


----------



## theexpress (Apr 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> That's gonna cost ya


i got you on 6 sourkush seeds..... and a half eatin turkey sandwich...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Apr 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> who wants a sample... i want the whole experiance... mouth... ass and pussy... in no particuler order



There ya go..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> quit staying motionless... do something... u fiesty bitch u


4/20 buddy. that's the day I'm moving to big island. true story..

yup stop staying motionless, do something!! lol 

gonna have a 4/20 concert too on that day. I got my tickets already. looks like 2013 is gonna be kind to the doc

so what's up with you? still pulling your sacks in the chi? it's spring already dude. you late, do something!!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 3, 2013)

still cold her3 im moving this month


----------



## theexpress (Apr 3, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> View attachment 2598745View attachment 2598746View attachment 2598747
> There ya go..


thats funny has hell hepatitus


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 3, 2013)

You're hard to talk to man. Good luck.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> still cold her3 im moving this month


it's been nippy over here too. went surfing in the evening yesterday and just about froze of my nuts, lol.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> thats funny has hell hepatitus


hepatitis, lmao


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 3, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> it's been nippy over here too. went surfing in the evening yesterday and just about froze of my nuts, lol.


Lucky bro, cold or not. I would love to surf/learn. Nothing close to me like that tho lol.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 3, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> Lucky bro, cold or not. I would love to surf/learn. Nothing close to me like that tho lol.


you live somewhere in the mid states?


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 3, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you live somewhere in the mid states?


Ontario lol


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 3, 2013)

If I was to ever go on vacation, I would want to pick somewhere that I could try it. Probably one of the things I wanna do most in life lol. It just seems super fun, and I grew up a water baby so I love the water.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 3, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> Ontario lol


well you guys got snow. I've never seen snow in my life. so you got one up on me


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 3, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> If I was to ever go on vacation, I would want to pick somewhere that I could try it. Probably one of the things I wanna do most in life lol. It just seems super fun, and I grew up a water baby so I love the water.


ya man surfings fun. it's my stress reliever. surfing always takes the problems away, just like herb


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 3, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> well you guys got snow. I've never seen snow in my life. so you got one up on me


Your not missing much, ill trade you any day.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 3, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> Your not missing much, ill trade you any day.


lol. nah, I think I like it where I'm at. hahahahaha


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 3, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol. nah, I think I like it where I'm at. hahahahaha


hahaha, see your one up on me then lolol


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Apr 3, 2013)

I get no water or snow.. Never been surfing nor have I ever seen snow.. anybody wanna get attacked by dusty cows with me down here in texas?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I get no water or snow.. Never been surfing nor have I ever seen snow.. anybody wanna get attacked by dusty cows with me down here in texas?


lol

texas. you guys got mexi brick shwag dude, we aint got that shit here.. so you got one up on me too


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol
> 
> texas. you guys got mexi brick shwag dude, we aint got that shit here.. so you got one up on me too


Don't even joke about it. I bought 2lbs back in the day and it fit in a 1 gallon ZIPLOCK with room to spare.

Had to steam it in a double-boiler and hit it with a chisel just to break it up.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Don't even joke about it. I bought 2lbs back in the day and it fit in a 1 gallon ZIPLOCK with room to spare.
> 
> Had to steam it in a double-boiler and hit it with a chisel just to break it up.


&#8203;............


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 4, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Don't even joke about it. I bought 2lbs back in the day and it fit in a 1 gallon ZIPLOCK with room to spare.
> 
> Had to steam it in a double-boiler and hit it with a chisel just to break it up.


thats no lie, i used to have sit mine in the bathroom with the shower going an use a screwdrive to break down smaller pieces add to that the million seeds i had to clean up off the floor rom breaking it down and the million seeds in the actual bud. Oh yea and it always had the same taste and i nevr noticed until i started growing and had mold that the actal tste was mold/mildew probably from the trip, and packaging.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

i was raised to walk quietly n carry a roscoe/ get paid n try to move more drugs den osco/ never get greedy lay low wen da block slow/


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol
> 
> texas. you guys got mexi brick shwag dude, we aint got that shit here.. so you got one up on me too


Haha, you live in paradise. So you got like 100 up on us hehe. True story!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 4, 2013)

someone say paradise..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> someone say paradise..
> 
> View attachment 2600657


that's beautiful... i got some pics of paradise too  lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 4, 2013)

I am still surrounded by water in my new digs.. but damn i miss the ocean.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 4, 2013)

So does anyone have any SK growing right now... any recent pics they care to share with the world? lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> So does anyone have any SK growing right now... any recent pics they care to share with the world? lol


lol not any at the moment. but I will be in a month or so. I'll update in this thread. it will be a while though. but ya, the sk is on my grow list this summer


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol not any at the moment. but I will be in a month or so. I'll u pdate in this thread. it will be a while though. but ya, the sk is on my grow list this summer


 you did nice job with her last time pick da bubba pheno to clone... after u weed out males keep da pheno thats shortess and dark3r green with least amount of space tween nodes das da bubba


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 4, 2013)

Ay Chi, im sure you have answered this before, but what bubba and what SourD did you use to make your SK? How many generations have you broke it down to?


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> So does anyone have any SK growing right now... any recent pics they care to share with the world? lol


 thats my staple..... dont yield well veges slow has shit but gram for gram better den da rest esp if ur indica lover...... both phenos are frosy as fuck.... never seen anything kiefier not even in socal...or any other strain i grew


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> thats my staple..... dont yield well veges slow has shit but gram for gram better den da rest esp if ur indica lover...... both phenos are frosy as fuck.... never seen anything kiefier not even in socal...or any other strain i grew


ya thats the only problem. takes forever to veg and not a big yielder. I need to figure that out. gonna have to supplement with lights at night so they stay vegging. and ya it's frosty as fuck. stoney too. make you walk sideways and shit. cool trick lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> thats my staple..... dont yield well veges slow has shit but gram for gram better den da rest esp if ur indica lover...... both phenos are frosy as fuck.... never seen anything kiefier not even in socal...or any other strain i grew


LOL. i know it's your creation..
I was just wondering if anyone had any recent porn, or had it going right now..
edit:
yeah i had a bubba that was a small yielder, but she was the frostiest plant that "I" ever grew.. and I still havent found anything that smokes quite like her. I am currently in the search for a pheno like her from a cross i made..


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Ay Chi, im sure you have answered this before, but what bubba and what SourD did you use to make your SK? How many generations have you broke it down to?


 rez dog ecsd circ. 01... pre 98 bubba obtained from bog real bubba from back in day bog didnt make bubba just gave me beans from cali.there f5z now... i bred da f1s in 01.... kept her ever since carefully inbreedin for traits i fin desireable


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thats wassup.. Have you found that you prefer 1 generation over the other? At f5 do they all grow pretty similar?


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya thats the only problem. takes forever to veg and not a big yielder. I need to figure that out. gonna have to supplement with lights at night so they stay vegging. and ya it's frosty as fuck. stoney too. make you walk sideways and shit. cool trick lol


 we call dat da sk strut..... makes u have racoon eyes wen u gone off it. leaves u raiding fridge n sleepy. real stoney from cbd from bubba but high clean as hell from trace amounts of thcv from diesel.. it meshed real well... also super mold mildew resitent from sd and deters insects from touching buds da bubba pheno reeks so bad it makes me an my boys nauses wen we trim her


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Thats wassup.. Have you found that you prefer 1 generation over the other? At f5 do they all grow pretty similar?


 they got more indica and uniform over time cuz my breeding. she outcrosses real well to


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya thats the only problem. takes forever to veg and not a big yielder. I need to figure that out. gonna have to supplement with lights at night so they stay vegging. and ya it's frosty as fuck. stoney too. make you walk sideways and shit. cool trick lol


 couple 48 inch t12 duel tube floro. cheap to buy n on electric. light weight to an can be hung anywere even on tropical tree fed from smaller quieter gas or propane generator


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> couple 48 inch t12 duel tube floro. cheap to buy n on electric. light weight to an can be hung anywere even on tropical tree fed from smaller quieter gas or propane generator


I'm runnning on generator the first year or so. and it's really gonna be tested this year. I live in a wet area. greenhouse though with fans, thrip netting, the whole 9.. I really wanna see what I can do with the sk... how much did the good man pops yield per plant?


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm runnning on generator the first year or so. and it's really gonna be tested this year. I live in a wet area. greenhouse though with fans, thrip netting, the whole 9.. I really wanna see what I can do with the sk... how much did the good man pops yield per plant?


 she didnt mildew or mold wen da tahoe og n violator kush n hashplant did few years go ran her outsidde n she got lil mildew cuzz location but lil peroxide shit gone n aint come back ive pulled a half p off her from clone put outside after rooted


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> she didnt mildew or mold wen da tahoe og n violator kush n hashplant did few years go ran her outsidde n she got lil mildew cuzz location but lil peroxide shit gone n aint come back ive pulled a half p off her from clone put outside after rooted


with all the air moving around in the GH, I'm thinking I'll be fine. I'll be on it though looking for mold and shit. I don't foresee any problems though


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> with all the air moving around in the GH, I'm thinking I'll be fine. I'll be on it though looking for mold and shit. I don't foresee any problems though


 have sum greencure on stand by


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> have sum greencure on stand by


roger dodger


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

narrowing my house seach down.... gonna go out there next week to check out da best 4 from 9 i liked out of like 80 i saw online


----------



## theexpress (Apr 6, 2013)

bang bang bang skeeeeee skeeeeee skeeeeeee bang bang bang skeeeeee skeeeeee skeeeeeeeee


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 6, 2013)

theexpress said:


> bang bang bang skeeeeee skeeeeee skeeeeeee bang bang bang skeeeeee skeeeeee skeeeeeeeee


I know that song lol


----------



## theexpress (Apr 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I know that song lol


do da sk strut to it..... [youtube]qf4F7XvVYLc[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Apr 6, 2013)

oooooh u fux with that chi town juke shit..... [youtube]EIv_vBzUtQw[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Apr 6, 2013)

[youtube]azxa-ccUHmc[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Apr 6, 2013)

goey goey kush


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 6, 2013)

theexpress said:


> goey goey kush


you ever talk to howak lately bro? I haven't seen him around in ages


----------



## theexpress (Apr 6, 2013)

makes two of us doc.....


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;EilVnTOvvZs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EilVnTOvvZs[/video]


----------



## poplars (Apr 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm runnning on generator the first year or so. and it's really gonna be tested this year. I live in a wet area. greenhouse though with fans, thrip netting, the whole 9.. I really wanna see what I can do with the sk... how much did the good man pops yield per plant?



6-12 oz a plant bubba pheno,

10-16 oz diesel pheno.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 6, 2013)

poplars said:


> 6-12 oz a plant bubba pheno,
> 
> 10-16 oz diesel pheno.


right on pops.


good to see ya bro. hope all is still positive vibes with you


----------



## poplars (Apr 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> right on pops.
> 
> 
> good to see ya bro. hope all is still positive vibes with you



yep alls still positive, makin shit happen, got hella starts going in a little greenhouse. just transplanted them into roots organic potting soil  gonna hit em with oregonism xl tomorrow and just watch em take the fuck off.


gonna be a great summer, possibly greatest grow yet.


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 6, 2013)

how is your new gf pops, i know you were really enjoying being with her a bit ago, are you guys still together?


----------



## poplars (Apr 6, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> how is your new gf pops, i know you were really enjoying being with her a bit ago, are you guys still together?



she's great, things are going awesome and we are still together


----------



## poplars (Apr 7, 2013)

took 3 capsules, gonna sleep nice tonight. getting closer to mastering this stuff, it's a challenge and everyones digestive system is different thus if anyone is getting into this it will right off the bat require experimentation. otherwise you will not know for sure if you have the best method for you. otherwise you'll be relying on someone like me, who actually is willing to go into these depths to make sure everything was done properly. 

if I figure out a way to make it simplified and consistent I'll let you guys know. so far the most reliable methods I've been coming across require 190 proof everclear as an extraction mechanism, then coconut oil as a carrier. and then possibly other oils to aid in digestion, then individual factors after that. I'm just gonna continue on my usual reading binges until I finally figure this shit out. 


here's a lil cool tip I've discovered through diligent research: you can activate thc IN oil, at 250F, while watching CO2 bubbles rise to the top of the oil. really cool and reliable method of decarbing and you can see when you should stop. (more experimentation necessary, but if skunk pharm llc recommends this method, I think i'm down with it as well.) 

peace all I'll keep up with ya, gonna have to post plant pics real soon here! night


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 7, 2013)

awesome pops! ya man, keep us updated on that. I'm very interested


----------



## poplars (Apr 7, 2013)

something pretty cool and actually somewhat surprising, got promoted to global mod . gonna be keepin this place clean yo. that's whats up!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 8, 2013)

poplars said:


> something pretty cool and actually somewhat surprising, got promoted to global mod . gonna be keepin this place clean yo. that's whats up!


congratulations buddy!

keep it clean and spread that positive vibe


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2013)

poplars said:


> something pretty cool and actually somewhat surprising, got promoted to global mod . Gonna be keepin this place clean yo. That's whats up!


 u leave this thread to be as dirty as needed.... This a bad part of town u aint gonna make no diffrence here... Lol congrats bro.... Good to have an unbiasesd global


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2013)

ok they gave da homie another 17 weeks of unemp. ben. an tomm. ima be in michigan peepin out houses..... then gotta pic right house hire inspector.... an hire lawyer closing... operation lez get this paper in full effect


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ok they gave da homie another 17 weeks of unemp. ben. an tomm. ima be in michigan peepin out houses..... then gotta pic right house hire inspector.... an hire lawyer closing... operation lez get this paper in full effect


soaking the system there huh gangster


lol


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> soaking the system there huh gangster
> 
> 
> lol


uuuuuuu already know.... free money


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 8, 2013)

update us when you get back from michigan. hope you find what you're looking for. finally stopped being motionless huh. right on lol


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> update us when you get back from michigan. hope you find what you're looking for. finally stopped being motionless huh. right on lol


 right on... hope to b in new house this month..... but still got make offer on house inspection closing uhaul blah blah ect


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> right on... hope to b in new house this month..... but still got make offer on house inspection closing uhaul blah blah ect


I'm outski's in a few days bro. wish me luck. don't need it though


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm outski's in a few days bro. wish me luck. don't need it though


 goodluck n enjoy shitting in da jungle


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2013)

i got 14 strains in my possession im dieing to germ... with more strains commin


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> only da kushes


That's about 17 of them lol


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> That's about 17 of them lol


 wat u workin wit


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> wat u workin wit


12"

what you working with?


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> wat u workin wit




OG kush
kushncheese
chocolope kush
Critical kush
powerkush
afghan kush
afghan kush special 
stacked kush
purple kush
midnight kush
lemon kush
bubba kush
og #18
skywalker kush
kosher kush
kandy kush
grapefruit kush



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> 12"
> 
> what you working with?


LOL I just blew my fucking bud out of my bowl!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> 12"
> 
> what you working with?


 i set dat one up nice for u..... fuckin mandingo


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> only da kushes


[video=youtube;PMZNnnuez8Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMZNnnuez8Q[/video]


----------



## poplars (Apr 9, 2013)

bout [email protected]!!!!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 9, 2013)

they legal there 

[video=youtube;rImQZ8euKok]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rImQZ8euKok&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## poplars (Apr 9, 2013)

so I"m definitely going to be looking into moving to oregon after this season. my mom is a fuckin idiot, it's too had to deal with a methed out maniac half the time. gonna start talkin to people and see where I can get by harvest, my girl knows some people up there too I"m just sick of living in an excessively stressful situation, I feel like I could be so much more productive and happy in another place. so that's pretty much where I'm at with that. want to find a place in oregon, preferrably on someone elses property that wouldn't mind getting in on the growing, but would leave us alone for the most part 


I'm confident it'll work out, I just know for sure my girl and I cannot handle this bullshit here much longer so I'm cutting it off after this season. but it's going to be a grand season indeed!


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 9, 2013)

poplars said:


> so I"m definitely going to be looking into moving to oregon after this season. my mom is a fuckin idiot, it's too had to deal with a methed out maniac half the time. gonna start talkin to people and see where I can get by harvest, my girl knows some people up there too I"m just sick of living in an excessively stressful situation, I feel like I could be so much more productive and happy in another place. so that's pretty much where I'm at with that. want to find a place in oregon, preferrably on someone elses property that wouldn't mind getting in on the growing, but would leave us alone for the most part
> 
> 
> I'm confident it'll work out, I just know for sure my girl and I cannot handle this bullshit here much longer so I'm cutting it off after this season. but it's going to be a grand season indeed!


 i plan on trying to move to oregon or washington after this year as well, i was thinking maybe nevada, but most likley oregon, i love that place. after i get my last harvest from where im at now ill be packin up, ill share a house with you pops lol


----------



## poplars (Apr 9, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> i plan on trying to move to oregon or washington after this year as well, i was thinking maybe nevada, but most likley oregon, i love that place. after i get my last harvest from where im at now ill be packin up, ill share a house with you pops lol



haha I'm trying to hit up people who are well established but it's nice to have offers. good luck to you I highly recommend oregon for growing conditions. I wouldn't go to washington unless you prefer indoor weed? i'm good on that outdoor weed for life.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 9, 2013)

poplars said:


> but it's going to be a grand season indeed!


right on. end this season off with a bang. 

hope everything works out for you bro, but I know it will

stay HI


----------



## poplars (Apr 9, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> right on. end this season off with a bang.
> 
> hope everything works out for you bro, but I know it will
> 
> stay HI



thanks bro that's the spirit I'm trying to maintain! I really think shit doesn't work out for a lot of people in this wold because of the attitude they have when they are going into something. I"m just ready for a big change, my gf can't handle this bullshit life, and I can't either. so it's time to start a for real life, I don't think I'll have a problem convincing someone to let me use their property for growing if I let them in on it... I'll come prepared with over 45 strains, dank buds, hash making skills, edible making skills, you name it. hell I can even fix your computers


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 9, 2013)

poplars said:


> thanks bro that's the spirit I'm trying to maintain! I really think shit doesn't work out for a lot of people in this wold because of the attitude they have when they are going into something


*

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.





*


----------



## theexpress (Apr 10, 2013)

poplars said:


> so I"m definitely going to be looking into moving to oregon after this season. my mom is a fuckin idiot, it's too had to deal with a methed out maniac half the time. gonna start talkin to people and see where I can get by harvest, my girl knows some people up there too I"m just sick of living in an excessively stressful situation, I feel like I could be so much more productive and happy in another place. so that's pretty much where I'm at with that. want to find a place in oregon, preferrably on someone elses property that wouldn't mind getting in on the growing, but would leave us alone for the most part
> 
> 
> I'm confident it'll work out, I just know for sure my girl and I cannot handle this bullshit here much longer so I'm cutting it off after this season. but it's going to be a grand season indeed!


come stay with ur unkle chi... i dont be methed only yayed out...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 10, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> they legal there
> 
> [video=youtube;rImQZ8euKok]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rImQZ8euKok&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


 wont let me rep u.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 10, 2013)

how long it gonna take before you find out if you get the place or not?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 10, 2013)

> wont let me rep u.....


is all right no value 
dont even have the value of the old Ralie Cupons 
or S and H Greenstamps 


the old lady retires in about 4 yrs 
we lookin at colorodo dont know where yet


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;do9VLONS86Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=do9VLONS86Y&amp;ytsession=D5uxhSRWt7Y8D8eChEay c2WXe4U8vTKNJl-X9_dzQ3bUlAHI0CWmyAOsvgKvrYt_1Kiq-XEWdxLdezolXsLmv_ZjrFjIUp3K5KUky39JhNrCD3B4TUpt7AX UoeTMlnAEZPsQ1SP5hAenxShP6HXxO6FJf7_-e7XfwD8ST0CwUtt_BoJIhp-urKGlG__zwf-uQtqsk_iMWYIdQBm79gDcN7ppCmIBAKzHAgaHOSpge2yHwGwK6 NzZNWe_djS2VRgdB1YYzjfvl6qhQvk-k0vpuosx1-nP2f5Kuole3x1xj4lQmD2DNgdCsjRlOm7p6Gc86vUkr57dCFd7 jhg3oC8dgbAa_Yw1PoGCUKibtI3x2XHB0KbF_8cQciPWEHhX-jc-Z4gLG3e9XgaqHVkIwTGe5NUHBawrDiarCNAsJCyxHIWnghNvOS 8OXOc4ew0wFrxZbMr2oEsIDZB9Jd8egOiM_wiQj7XBanOvNVwR DRF6NCAXbfICrZ1eqUhAK9tb_b6Va0476H9p3cELWudiJ6D4rd q8NI2yysN9kCAVWJGpdUC8fepfOfLqCVZkpYxpMrfXdYKyj_ih drcg1ZjajyFUNxJQpSUDQzajIoNXWXwoW1zlC8Jd7mCW41rPIq rWGdihQchuiPEqNytXR2Yx21vh36t2NfzF_vF0cmBVMEFSgJAO ITS_mefO6BGimQCPy6EMgUVqwIFwoWE[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Apr 10, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> how long it gonna take before you find out if you get the place or not?


 couple days gotta put 500 down to even bid on hud home. could take 45 days for paper work title search ect then got bout 2 weeks worth work on house


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 10, 2013)

theexpress said:


> couple days gotta put 500 down to even bid on hud home. could take 45 days for paper work title search ect then got bout 2 weeks worth work on house


right on brah. good luck. I'll be pulling for you


and hermes franca your monkey ass, lol


----------



## theexpress (Apr 10, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> right on brah. good luck. I'll be pulling for you
> 
> 
> and hermes franca your monkey ass, lol


 lmao............


----------



## theexpress (Apr 10, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> is all right no value
> dont even have the value of the old Ralie Cupons
> or S and H Greenstamps
> 
> ...


move to detroit 1500 buys a house...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 10, 2013)

that is cheap 
had sum pockets in newark that was still nice was cheap 
but id need a armed guard to walk my dog 

i dont think im interested in cheap maybe inexpensive 
wont be lookin for a grow house
just a house wit grow possabilities 

im kinda in suburbs houses between 2 - 3 hunnerd 
i need quiet now im an old man 

gluckwitit


----------



## theexpress (Apr 10, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> that is cheap
> had sum pockets in newark that was still nice was cheap
> but id need a armed guard to walk my dog
> 
> ...


itsfuckedu0p

wensome1 from jesresy wont move to detroit lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 12, 2013)

I think every state and every city has a bad neighborhood, some may just be worse than others. But there are assholes and fuckups galore in this great country... There is no escaping it.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 13, 2013)

^^ agreed anywhere there is peeps there is a poss of running into one


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 13, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> ^^ agreed anywhere there is peeps there is a poss of running into one


post got delete  darn

wonder what it said? lol


----------



## poplars (Apr 13, 2013)

no more drama please.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 13, 2013)

@chitown

wassup buddy. so any updates on the michigan situation?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 13, 2013)

poplars said:


> no more drama please.


[video=youtube;em328ua_Lo8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=em328ua_Lo8[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 13, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> [video=youtube;em328ua_Lo8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=em328ua_Lo8[/video]


ohhh snap!! reminds me of as the world turns and shit, lol. I used to live with my grandma when I was young so I seen all them soap operas, lol young and the restless, falcons crest, dallas, etc. etc. haha she used to watch all that shit


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 13, 2013)

gluck wit cho house spress 
erry man should experience da responsibilities

i was really workin um when i had two houses first and second
a two fam converted to legal 2 1/2 and current 1 fam home
id write all my big jobs done in 1 family against the multi family - muty famis profit against loss at tax time - 1 family is shit nutin (eat it)
so id only work wit a contractor that would work wit me 
i played the tax game well if you got nutin to work wit you cant play 

dumped the 2 1/2 while still workin in NYC to much not knowing i was gona retire in 3 more years 
would have had plenty time to run both but shit happens = bad timing 
old man is still good 

nice piece of stock 
pension full benes 
social sec
a wife doin 1 an a 1/4 that swears she luves me 
afta the kidney i think she does 

my next run
odd to Bubba
Bubba Kush............................cali conn, the doc's (and a docs male being used for this run had pol for a minuet might do over) =3
Bub x Larry ...........................?
Bub x Cheese.........................CGG
Bub x Tahoe..........................?
Swing Kid .............................Riot- chem d x bub
Ak47 x Bub............................friend from cani coll
Bub x Sage Sour....................."
Mataro Blu x BubaYum Chemo .."
Bub x Couger .........................Bill

I N I


----------



## theexpress (Apr 14, 2013)

dont think i won the bid on that house......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 14, 2013)

theexpress said:


> dont think i won the bid on that house......


so what's the plan now?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 14, 2013)

> dont think i won the bid on that house......


dont give up before it is time 
stay up and posative till it is final 
if final shoot for another 

glucktoya


----------



## theexpress (Apr 14, 2013)

ill find something somewere


----------



## poplars (Apr 14, 2013)

I need to get some of my plant pics up in here, this place feels really like it needs some plants up in here!!!

currently have like 22 little seedlings kickin ass in a little greenhouse, they've been out for a few weeks now. it gets around 30 in there at night but they handle it like champs! I even have some sativas in there that don't give a shit (chocolope x blue dream) 

will take pics soon if I feel like it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 14, 2013)

poplars said:


> will take pics soon if I feel like it.


haha!! sounds like me lol


----------



## poplars (Apr 14, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> haha!! sounds like me lol


haha what can I say I don't feel like taking pics of tiny plants that arent' even sexed yet ya know, if anything I"ll take one picture to show all the plants in a group shot but I just don't care enough to take them out and individually photograph them anymore lol.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 14, 2013)

i got ssome pix to share.... new ones...yallaint seen yet


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 14, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i got ssome pix to share.... new ones...yallaint seen yet


so where they at buddy? what kine pics you sharing?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 14, 2013)

agreed Pop needs a pick me up around here


----------



## theexpress (Apr 14, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> so where they at buddy? what kine pics you sharing?


couple unseen pics from last year outdoor n a few pix of some pretty ass indoor bluedream n straw diesel... ill put em up later


----------



## theexpress (Apr 14, 2013)

ok here is some bubba kush nuggs i grew last year in socall...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 14, 2013)

fat nuggets drying out.....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 14, 2013)

whole plants drying... big weight ...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 14, 2013)

5 gallon bucket filled to top with da kush nugget,,,


----------



## theexpress (Apr 14, 2013)

here go some blluedream i grew outdoors in socal....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 14, 2013)

strawberry diesel indoor


----------



## theexpress (Apr 14, 2013)

ok heres da nutty part... same bluedream clone has the one i grew outside... here is that same bluedream indoor run.... call it rainbow dream


----------



## theexpress (Apr 14, 2013)

bluedreeam.. alongside strawberry diesel


----------



## theexpress (Apr 14, 2013)

straw. d.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 14, 2013)

theexpress said:


> couple unseen pics from last year outdoor n a few pix of some pretty ass indoor bluedream n straw diesel... ill put em up later


last year??? lol ..... that's soooo last year though. lol I like see what you get now

but ya, put em up


----------



## theexpress (Apr 14, 2013)

straw d


----------



## theexpress (Apr 14, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> last year??? lol ..... that's soooo last year though. lol I like see what you get now
> 
> but ya, put em up


garbage bag full of bluedream...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 14, 2013)

sum nice bounty


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 14, 2013)

theexpress said:


> garbage bag full of bluedream...


I'm smoking on some gsc kkday got from a guy in cali. looks nice and all, it's loud, *lol cant believe I just used that word* . but shit is more hype than anything else. it's weak as fuck the high. I need shit that got me doing the sk strut lol


----------



## theexpress (Apr 14, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm smoking on some gsc kkday got from a guy in cali. looks nice and all, it's loud, *lol cant believe I just used that word* . but shit is more hype than anything else. it's weak as fuck the high. I need shit that got me doing the sk strut lol


 the gsc aint on nun... just looks.... once that hot tropical uv rich sun hits the sourkush plants u gonna be doin da dope fein lean in no time.. let the sour kush bloom 9 weeks n u gonna doped up... u can pikk her as early as 55 days doe


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 14, 2013)

theexpress said:


> the gsc aint on nun... just looks.... once that hot tropical uv rich sun hits the sourkush plants u gonna be doin da dope fein lean in no time.. let the sour kush bloom 9 weeks n u gonna doped up... u can pikk her as early as 55 days doe




dope fiend lean, ahahahaha! I love it. lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 14, 2013)

Wish i was doing the dopefiend lean, lol. Or the SK strut for that matter.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## giggles26 (Apr 14, 2013)

What up chi!! Your punk ass still wanna do that. 

Stop slacking and get with shit


----------



## poplars (Apr 15, 2013)

nice that's a ridiculously solid cross, pretty much every pheno is dank.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 15, 2013)

that thing veges so fuckin fast. it vegged faster den da super lemon haze which is fast vegger to


----------



## poplars (Apr 15, 2013)

theexpress said:


> that thing veges so fuckin fast. it vegged faster den da super lemon haze which is fast vegger to


yeah man comes from nor cal genetics that get 10 foot tall from little 1 footers in may!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 15, 2013)

theexpress said:


> that thing veges so fuckin fast. it vegged faster den da super lemon haze which is fast vegger to


so where da pics chief? 

and so I'm guessing your just gonna stay in the chi this season?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 15, 2013)

yeah whuts da dilly yo 

on da pondarosa 
yall get da final word yet 

do i still send my worming gift


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm so glad I'm legal beagle. and I feel ya on the striving for excellence

well, I hope you figure something out. wishing you the best. how's my man scribbles? lol


----------



## theexpress (Apr 15, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm so glad I'm legal beagle. and I feel ya on the striving for excellence
> 
> well, I hope you figure something out. wishing you the best. how's my man scribbles? lol


 he still beggin for fronts n getten ass beat in da cage....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 15, 2013)

im not giving up on michigan n being legal.... even if i miss diss years outdoor season... ima indoor grower at heart anyway. dream still alive n achievable


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 15, 2013)

theexpress said:


> im not giving up on michigan n being legal.... even if i miss diss years outdoor season... ima indoor grower at heart anyway. dream still alive n achievable


well, outdoor grower at heart here.... It's gonna be a real pain in the ass trimming this year


----------



## theexpress (Apr 15, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> well, outdoor grower at heart here.... It's gonna be a real pain in the ass trimming this year


 i cropped 26 big boy units last year i know all to well pains of trimmin. my advice to u is get trim machine


----------



## poplars (Apr 15, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i cropped 26 big boy units last year i know all to well pains of trimmin. my advice to u is get trim machine


fuck that... my advice to you is get a big shed that is moderately temperature controlled and CURE that shit on the plant while slowly trimming it properly.  <-- pro outdoor grower advice.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 15, 2013)

poplars said:


> fuck that... my advice to you is get a big shed that is moderately temperature controlled and CURE that shit on the plant while slowly trimming it properly.  <-- pro outdoor grower advice.


 im lookin into a crib on fenced acre with a big ass metal shop that id be willin to bet is already 200 amp wired.. i could hang prolly 20 1k watters... but can i cheaply n efficently insulate this shop... this woould be a good place for caregiver to grow full 72 plants. 4 scrogged plants under a 1k watter each plant even 2x2 canopy lollipopeverything under screen. boom nice yields


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 15, 2013)

Figure on 2+ elbows per light, that's a lot of meds


----------



## theexpress (Apr 15, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Figure on 2+ elbows per light, that's a lot of meds


ill never hit that with any kush strain... sour d bluedream ssh slh yes... not with any og or bubbaid be hoping for 22 to 24 zips per light...


----------



## poplars (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 15, 2013)

Cute lil buggers. lol


----------



## poplars (Apr 15, 2013)

the start of monsters.


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 16, 2013)

ok pops inspired me to get out the cam and the little flower icon, im scarce with a camera so be nice...

Anyways, these are Cinderella 99-F2 from what I beleive to be Brothers Grimm stock (the original c99 breeders)...these ladies are about 25-30 days into flower, im not exactly sure because i dont count days anymore, embaressingly lol i guess im cocky i dont need days to tell me when a plant is done  pretty crazy trich coverage for 3 or 4 weeks i think so IMO im very very happy with the current situation, havent grown this strain in about 3 years and it was outside last time so im really getting to appreciate cinderella all over again, and its great, anyways, to the goods. many more will follow these are all c99 from seed very old seeds to i might add. if i told you how many plants you prob wouldnt beleive me anyways.


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 16, 2013)

more more more more


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 16, 2013)

ok maybe i took to many


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 16, 2013)

loukin goud der Pop 

must be about 30 of dem 
looks like class picture in da first grade LoL 

you got dem outside already 
or you doing days out nights in 
wher are you - im in jrz and i just put out my cold weather stuff in veg garden 
peas lettice and whut not we have 60 one day 40 the next better a constant 60 

gluck wit em 
but your a outside pro 
and dont use luck 
you use skill


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 16, 2013)

eyup-i heres you my dude 

dats whut beotches do 
just ignor dem keep on keepin on like day ant shit 
dont let dem push yo button cause den day win 
when yo blood boilen day be laughin 
take da pill an chill - den you win 

you aint pimpin now you bitchen 

come on dog


----------



## theexpress (Apr 16, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> eyup-i heres you my dude
> 
> dats whut beotches do
> just ignor dem keep on keepin on like day ant shit
> ...


u right jo.... back to pimpin pimpin


----------



## theexpress (Apr 16, 2013)

i just had to address that n tell sum vics off... i feel sooo much better now


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 16, 2013)

yeah i go off like dat to is all you can do to get yo shit off 

way back when i was a little nappy headed kid at about 12 
in da hood you pissed me off id have a brick do a store run 
after dark run by yo house smash window scared and fellin better as i ran home 

here is all you can do cant punch um inda face 
cant scratch his car 
cant light a pile of dog shit in brown bag on fire he runs out an stomp it 
cant break his window 
cant moless his daughter 

is only weapon you got 
so use it feel better 
and 
build a brige an get da fuk over it


----------



## poplars (Apr 16, 2013)

those plants are outside in the greenhouse, they've taken 30 degree nights with ease, just kickin ass.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 16, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i just had to address that n tell sum vics off... i feel sooo much better now


fuck dude. I missed it again. I thought you're thread was uncensored??


----------



## poplars (Apr 16, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> fuck dude. I missed it again. I thought you're thread was uncensored??



no such thing man... I haven't even talked to rolli but looking at the messages that were censored I can honestly say that the way they were written wont be missed  hate me if you want for that but honestly you can convey what you want to say without sounding like you're 14.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 16, 2013)

ahhh, that's why I come to this thread, to hear chitown talk his shit.. like there's anything else going on in this thread that's interesting, lol


----------



## poplars (Apr 16, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ahhh, that's why I come to this thread, to hear chitown talk his shit.. like there's anything else going on in this thread that's interesting, lol


well there could be, make shit happen! I'm making hella tinctures and shit, maybe I'll post up somem pics.


----------



## poplars (Apr 16, 2013)

7 grams, , 50% ethanol







7g 3.6 grams of ethanol, 25% ethanol


----------



## theexpress (Apr 16, 2013)

lol roast pissed me da fuck off... i will not be censored or change how i talk.. i used to like roast now no respect left at all


----------



## poplars (Apr 16, 2013)

well don't be hating on me for saying it like it is. I don't mind personally but I'm not gonna DISAGREE with him you dig???

and I doubt I"m gonna be the one stuck deleting your posts... stop playin games man, you drinking and doing coke again?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 16, 2013)

poplars said:


> well don't be hating on me for saying it like it is. I don't mind personally but I'm not gonna DISAGREE with him you dig???
> 
> and I doubt I"m gonna be the one stuck deleting your posts... stop playin games man, you drinking and doing coke again?





next time do one of these pops.... @chitown


your post makes it sound like you're talking to me. lol I wish I had some coke and I haven't drunk a drink since I was on the big island 3 weeks ago lol


----------



## poplars (Apr 16, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> next time do one of these pops.... @chitown
> 
> 
> your post makes it sound like you're talking to me. lol I wish I had some coke and I haven't drunk a drink since I was on the big island 3 weeks ago lol



haha... sorry will do next time.

better off staying away from that shit, will do you good in the long run.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 16, 2013)

is a lot to cover here on this site 

and got very few good mods sum wit no power 

the meat loaf ah pot roast cant cover erryting 
an whut he does cover has a lot to do wit his mood and who you are 
but he will permanently delet yo azz if in a foul mood and you crossin da line 

we must walk in the light an stay withen the boundries set up for us 
we can not go around incrimanating ourselves cause then we do there job for them 

good karma to all 

I N I


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 16, 2013)

poplars said:


> haha... sorry will do next time.
> 
> better off staying away from that shit, will do you good in the long run.


ya man. I'm better off without all that shit. I'm already naturally 'wired' . that's one of the reasons I love the herb  plus If I do the coke, I turn into a fiend. not good


I'll try and post a pic of an outdoor jillybean later, just to give the thread more content. lol it's in full flower right now


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 16, 2013)

daaaaaam Pop dat looks like sum foreal shit right dere boyeee
how much send you on yo way about two drops


----------



## poplars (Apr 16, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> daaaaaam Pop dat looks like sum foreal shit right dere boyeee
> how much send you on yo way about two drops



well depends on yo;ur tolerance bro, a full dropper is equivalent to 0.1 gram by my calculation. as it's 7 grams to 4 oz reduced 75%, do the math in ML, a dropper is about 1 ML.... so yeah.

but I"m making a hash one that's supposed to be good within 8 drops supposidly, we'll see


----------



## poplars (Apr 16, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya man. I'm better off without all that shit. I'm already naturally 'wired' . that's one of the reasons I love the herb  plus If I do the coke, I turn into a fiend. not good
> 
> 
> I'll try and post a pic of an outdoor jillybean later, just to give the thread more content. lol it's in full flower right now



sounds good bro!!! looking forward to it.


----------



## poplars (Apr 16, 2013)

gonna be making a super tincture... with 36.8 grams of bud, 7 different strains.... its gonna be fuckin ridiculous.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 16, 2013)

I want some!!  lol


----------



## poplars (Apr 16, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> I want some!!  lol


got access to 190 proof in your area??? could probably be worked out


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 16, 2013)

^^is dat whut you need to make that tincture


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 16, 2013)

Havent been to a store that sells alcohol here yet... not really a drinker. Ill ask though.


----------



## poplars (Apr 16, 2013)

yep you need 190 proof to make a proper tincture.

you can make it with 151, and it will be successful, but it wont taste as good nor be even close to as refined of an end product. 

here's some hash tincture I just made...

2.4g of hash to .5 oz of ethanol (which I'm evaporating at room temp ambiently... going to try to get it down to .3 oz or lower.) 




gonna be super potent shit, I'll sample it day after tomorrow (currently on a lil edibles t break... the tolerances are apparently different than smok


----------



## poplars (Apr 16, 2013)

started a ridiculously potent tincture today, 36.8 grams to 9.5 oz of ethanol. that's 3.9 grams per oz of ethanol, and that's before reduction!!!

so in other words... it's knock you on your ass potent. and made with 7 strains. that's whats up.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 17, 2013)

yeah the tolerance way way diff from smoke 
i think i want to try to make sum the way you do it


----------



## poplars (Apr 17, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> yeah the tolerance way way diff from smoke
> i think i want to try to make sum the way you do it


well let me know when you're interested, the guide I follow is on grass city(their edibles section blows RIU away 10times over...)


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 17, 2013)

thanks much pop


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 18, 2013)

i like the idea of - return of da gangster 
but you aint being gangster 
the sunday piece of meat can fuk you you cant fuk him he got a chasity belt on his azz 
here pot roast is god if you were face to face be diff 

*let go *
what can it do *for* you 
an whut can it do *to* you 

have a joint an a becks

I C U lookin like yo old self dese days


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 18, 2013)

What's up buddy


----------



## poplars (Apr 18, 2013)

wow. just wow.


----------



## poplars (Apr 21, 2013)

re-opening, I didn't close the thread initially... I just don't think it should be closed.. but if shit goes crazy again I'll take the liberty myself of closing this thread and I wont think about re-opening it. BE COOL.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 21, 2013)

poplars said:


> re-opening, I didn't close the thread initially... I just don't think it should be closed.. but if shit goes crazy again I'll take the liberty myself of closing this thread and I wont think about re-opening it. BE COOL.


I know u aint threatning me.. lol u turned gangster since fucking with me..


----------



## theexpress (Apr 21, 2013)

edit: I didn't just post that and act like I don't give a shit about my friend re-opening this thread for me....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 21, 2013)

theexpress said:


> edit: I didn't just post that and act like I don't give a shit about my friend re-opening this thread for me....


lol exactly..... man ive been so bord lately.... I just need something new in my life bro... tired of like everything man... clubs, bars, concerts all that shit.. seems like the only thing keep me going is smoking bud growing bud and making money....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 21, 2013)

u don't like my 40 cal huh pops? lol


----------



## poplars (Apr 21, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol exactly..... man ive been so bord lately.... I just need something new in my life bro... tired of like everything man... clubs, bars, concerts all that shit.. seems like the only thing keep me going is smoking bud growing bud and making money....



yeah bro because that's the one true thing in this life that you have done. keep at it man focus on what is real, don't do these thigns that make you lose yourself... like clubs and bars... concerts can be cool if it's 420 based... just keep your head up and away from the shitty stuff man....don't feed the bad wolf.


----------



## poplars (Apr 21, 2013)

theexpress said:


> u don't like my 40 cal huh pops? lol



lets say I like this thread being open more


----------



## poplars (Apr 21, 2013)

those blackberry kushes are looking solid...I think it's gonna make a very nice cross with SK


----------



## theexpress (Apr 21, 2013)

poplars said:


> yeah bro because that's the one true thing in this life that you have done. keep at it man focus on what is real, don't do these thigns that make you lose yourself... like clubs and bars... concerts can be cool if it's 420 based... just keep your head up and away from the shitty stuff man....don't feed the bad wolf.


lol its the shitty part of doing shit when you were too young... all that I have left to do is be a father and die..


----------



## poplars (Apr 21, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol its the shitty part of doing shit when you were too young... all that I have left to do is be a father and die..


nah that's bullshit, you can keep breeding strains and make dank ass herb, don't fall under bullshit western definitions, fuck that.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 21, 2013)

z


poplars said:


> nah that's bullshit, you can keep breeding strains and make dank ass herb, don't fall under bullshit western definitions, fuck that.


Exactly!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 21, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol its the shitty part of doing shit when you were too young... all that I have left to do is be a father and die..


Even after all the bullshit you've done when you were young you still here so you can go about it right now. Breed some fire go to a legal state try getting legal and live your dream.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 21, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Even after all the bullshit you've done when you were young you still here so you can go about it right now. Breed some fire go to a legal state try getting legal and live your dream.


 I would love nothing more... lol seems in Michigan u actually gotta be dieing to get ur rec... that's some kbulshit I need a lil some some for my bipolar!!! lol I think yall can vouch for this


----------



## theexpress (Apr 21, 2013)

ima blast some bluedream later this week and whip up some budder.... it might be a bitch to find the right butane at the store.. then I need an extractor tube too.. its gotta be glass copper or metal I don't like using plastic.. prolly run a half ounce of bluedream bud threw it


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 21, 2013)

Lmao! Yeah I would look somewhere else if that's the case or try finding a doc who can get you that script


----------



## theexpress (Apr 21, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lmao! Yeah I would look somewhere else if that's the case or try finding a doc who can get you that script


 I ight have to cut my toe off or something jo


----------



## theexpress (Apr 21, 2013)

my dude is good to go.. he is fucked up forreal.. got mris and xrays.. plus he has no drug felonies or assults... aka caregiver on paper...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 21, 2013)

theexpress said:


> my dude is good to go.. he is fucked up forreal.. got mris and xrays.. plus he has no drug felonies or assults... aka caregiver on paper...


So yeah push him to get the papers right and get the legal show moving.. it will be sick to see some 20 k indoor setup like you say you'll do when you can.
Why not try full out breeding when you do get legal?
You would hhhhhhhave access to elite cuts and such and space to run numbers for seelection.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 21, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> So yeah push him to get the papers right and get the legal show moving.. it will be sick to see some 20 k indoor setup like you say you'll do when you can.
> Why not try full out breeding when you do get legal?
> You would hhhhhhhave access to elite cuts and such and space to run numbers for seelection.


ayyyy 20k waters... I didn't say that.. I said if I got that one crib u could hang like 20k waters in there... id start with like 8-10... work my way up... buying a house is not has easy has one would think... esp forclosed homes.. u gotta bid on them and shit... then u gotta have proof of were ur money came from.. which isa bitch on its own... then u gotta find the right house... pain in the ass cuzz u gotta be so far fromm anny kind of school daycare or I beleave even church... they trynna make u get down in the middle of nowere.. which is fucked up when ur a city kid..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 21, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ayyyy 20k waters... I didn't say that.. I said if I got that one crib u could hang like 20k waters in there... id start with like 8-10... work my way up... buying a house is not has easy has one would think... esp forclosed homes.. u gotta bid on them and shit... then u gotta have proof of were ur money came from.. which isa bitch on its own... then u gotta find the right house... pain in the ass cuzz u gotta be so far fromm anny kind of school daycare or I beleave even church... they trynna make u get down in the middle of nowere.. which is fucked up when ur a city kid..


Lol I know all about it trust me.


----------



## poplars (Apr 21, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ima blast some bluedream later this week and whip up some budder.... it might be a bitch to find the right butane at the store.. then I need an extractor tube too.. its gotta be glass copper or metal I don't like using plastic.. prolly run a half ounce of bluedream bud threw it


you should pick up some 190 proof everclear and winterize that shit after you're done to make it really dank and safe your lungs... fuck vaporized waxes!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 21, 2013)

poplars said:


> you should pick up some 190 proof everclear and winterize that shit after you're done to make it really dank and safe your lungs... fuck vaporized waxes!


but there soo tastey!!!! knowing me id just end up drinking da everclear in some jungle juice... id make some shatter if I had another freezer...


----------



## poplars (Apr 21, 2013)

theexpress said:


> but there soo tastey!!!! knowing me id just end up drinking da everclear in some jungle juice... id make some shatter if I had another freezer...


I'd say it's worth it man, just knowing you've made a quality product that isn't gonna fuck your lungs up will make you feel a lot better... plus you get rid of any extra butanes that failed to evaporate.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 21, 2013)

poplars said:


> I'd say it's worth it man, just knowing you've made a quality product that isn't gonna fuck your lungs up will make you feel a lot better... plus you get rid of any extra butanes that failed to evaporate.


 my main problem with alcohol extractions is that they take some of the plant waxes from the matter ur extracting.. hopelly I can find some 5 x filterd utane


----------



## Ganja.Farmer (Apr 21, 2013)

poplars said:


> just knowing you've made a quality product that isn't gonna fuck your lungs up


LOL!!!! f'n bhotards


----------



## poplars (Apr 21, 2013)

theexpress said:


> my main problem with alcohol extractions is that they take some of the plant waxes from the matter ur extracting.. hopelly I can find some 5 x filterd utane



well you're not running the bud through ethanol...

you take what you extracted with the butane...

you disolve it in a large volume of ethanol, approximately 10parts ethanol to 1 part oil. 

then you freeze it 24-36 hours, the waxes will solidify within the mixture, then you filter through a coffee filter, evaporate the ethanol and you're left with a wax free oil that will fuck you up.


----------



## poplars (Apr 21, 2013)

Ganja.Farmer said:


> LOL!!!! f'n bhotards



whats the context here?? bho tard being the person who doesn't consider winterizing their oil??


----------



## theexpress (Apr 21, 2013)

poplars said:


> well you're not running the bud through ethanol...
> 
> you take what you extracted with the butane...
> 
> ...


that's basicly how u make shatter... except u spread thin amounts of it on a glass plate and heat it on a hotplate...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 21, 2013)

observe... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iIfxanx_aM


----------



## poplars (Apr 21, 2013)

pretty much then I think shatter is the only thing in oil worth consuming then. don't do vaporized plant waxes man.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 21, 2013)

ima dip to the country side to do some striped bass fishin.. I aint been fishin in fucking 2 years... miss it them shits soo delicious bro.. they taste like tilapia.. anyway ima blast a half zip of bluedream, and maybe 5 grams of the strawberry diesel... should be fun... go bust some guns off to... get in touch with my inter hillbilly


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 21, 2013)

Stay occupied g


----------



## theexpress (Apr 21, 2013)

also I think I may stay here till fall.. do a decent sized gorilla grow.. ima germ every bean I have... may not have the luxury of starting them inside for 2-3 weeks... these are gonna be str8 up outdoor plants.. I got 2 grow locations scooped out... one is very close to a creek.. the other is a clearing in the woods.. gonna be a bitch to water there.. might dig a hole and put some of that black pond plastic... the kind of shit people use for koi ponds.. water gets fucking heavy... esp threw hot humid july with mosquitoes, nd ticks trying to eat u


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 21, 2013)

> lol exactly..... man ive been so bord lately.... I just need something new in my life bro... tired of like everything man... clubs, bars, concerts all that shit.. seems like the only thing keep me going is smoking bud growing bud and making money....


is cause yo azz is getin old join da club B

not like you just rot away just take on diff interest when in the burbs still got city life in heart just no longer a kid city is where we are from 
burbs is where we grow up and work towards or at least a home or two an sum property thats yos


glad dis thread is opened back up yall 

only place to hear real slang nigs bein nigs straight up like dat 
i dont see daprobl cause all adults here 
like if go to da bar all adults gona jack a mf for cussin 
aint sposed to be no kids an all des females are not ladies


----------



## theexpress (Apr 21, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> is cause yo azz is getin old join da club B
> 
> glad dis thread is opened back up yall
> 
> ...


yeah me too... this thread is waaaaay chill....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 21, 2013)

lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 21, 2013)

touche


----------



## theexpress (Apr 21, 2013)

lol


----------



## theexpress (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Apr 21, 2013)

damn thought it was gonna warm up tomorrow.. no such luck..


----------



## poplars (Apr 21, 2013)

that sucks man, it's warming up here... nice to see this thread open and active again. I don't want to see it get closed again that was kinda boring...

compost tea really is some kickass shit, might want to look into it chitown... as well as myhicorrizae. 


sour kush seems to have quite the sativa head to it while maintaining that indica stone, have you noticed this chitown?


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 21, 2013)

poplars said:


> that sucks man, it's warming up here... nice to see this thread open and active again. I don't want to see it get closed again that was kinda boring...
> 
> compost tea really is some kickass shit, might want to look into it chitown... as well as myhicorrizae.
> 
> ...


Im actually trying that shit out this week. How you been Express?


----------



## theexpress (Apr 21, 2013)

poplars said:


> that sucks man, it's warming up here... nice to see this thread open and active again. I don't want to see it get closed again that was kinda boring...
> 
> compost tea really is some kickass shit, might want to look into it chitown... as well as myhicorrizae.
> 
> ...


more so with the diesel phenol.. its prolly 30% sativa into it.. it will all pass u out if u harvest 1/4 or more amber


----------



## theexpress (Apr 21, 2013)

Integra21 said:


> Im actually trying that shit out this week. How you been Express?


so so man.. haven't seen you around for a grip


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 22, 2013)

Yeah, I took a brake from the forums for a while. But I'm back. Getting ready for my next run. What up to Poplars too.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 22, 2013)

today is a wonderfull day to get drunk... wild irish rose it is!!!!!! on some wino shit!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 22, 2013)

A little early for that haha.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 22, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> A little early for that haha.


naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah I just got up lol.... u know u ghetto when u gotta use ur passport to buy booze cuzz ur hommie lost ur state i.d. da night he caught a d.u.i.lol


----------



## theexpress (Apr 22, 2013)

they gonna be lookin at me all funny at da liq. store like jo it aint even noon yet.. u still got eye boogers in ur eyes cuzz u just woke up.. and u gonna use ur passport to buy this... its like bro... just put my wild irish rose ina brown bag so I can guzzle it down right quick in front ur store... maybe do a lil gang bangin... tag up ur walls.. who knows da days young for me


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 22, 2013)

Lol usinag a passport to buy liquor


----------



## theexpress (Apr 22, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lol usinag a passport to buy liquor


ayyyyyy it be like dat sometimes jo.... [youtube]a32nDGpWYpc[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Apr 22, 2013)

[youtube]Y9oNHudoubc[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Apr 22, 2013)

[youtube]jbWcyp6wk5w[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Apr 22, 2013)

[youtube]12qpqzb0spQ[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Apr 22, 2013)

one my all time favorites... [youtube]1JEd5LuSBiM[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Apr 22, 2013)

[youtube]pLVXiVDxIHk[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Apr 22, 2013)

cool ass video [youtube]5NqPrMEeQ4Q[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Apr 22, 2013)

[youtube]waDIIj8NC6w[/youtube]


----------



## poplars (Apr 22, 2013)

Integra21 said:


> Yeah, I took a brake from the forums for a while. But I'm back. Getting ready for my next run. What up to Poplars too.



not much, taking a little t-break. trying to master edibles... growing organic dank shit... trying to find a better place to grow.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 22, 2013)

Pops have you tried the roots organic uprising nutes?

I have a couple sample packs of the bloom and grow.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 22, 2013)

he is all about da roots organic... ive used to grow mediums with great success...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 22, 2013)

I just got a couple products from them might try their soiless mix next go to the hydro store but I got uprising grow bloom and hpk flower booster from them.

I was thinking of trying it out since I have it for free.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 22, 2013)

this go hard.... [youtube]68Eqezfly8I[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Apr 22, 2013)

going back to Michigan soon to peep out that one house


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 22, 2013)

Good luck with that. ÷ thought you was looking at something different tho?


----------



## theexpress (Apr 22, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Good luck with that. ÷ thought you was looking at something different tho?


 yeah that's plan b..... id rather be a home owner doe... wouldn't u.. im gonna look at the crib with the big shop on it.


----------



## poplars (Apr 22, 2013)

do it while you can ...

and I have used their uprising stuff before, it's really long lasting so I only recommend it beginning veg... you have much more control with their liquid nutrients though.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 22, 2013)

What up chi, if your still wanting to do that get at me. If not I'm popping them tomorrow.

Hope you get shit figured out and find a place brotha

Oh and hope all is well with you pops, congrats on global


----------



## poplars (Apr 22, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> What up chi, if your still wanting to do that get at me. If not I'm popping them tomorrow.
> 
> Hope you get shit figured out and find a place brotha
> 
> Oh and hope all is well with you pops, congrats on global


thanks man things are well


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 22, 2013)

Glad to hear that bro. Wish you the best of luck on finding a new place as well, no one likes to deal with a crazy mother lol.

I'm ready for this stupid weather to stop freezing so I can get my outdoor going. Trying to decide what else to run. Need something that is pretty resistant to mold


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 23, 2013)

gluck spress 
nutin like your own home, my first was in 87 a year B4 son was born 
i started wit a 2 faml was easier on me then i later converted to a 2 1/2 fam 
was living for free was in Irvington nj right outside newark but neighborhood went down -had to bail out 
i chose union nj for school system for my son im glad it paid off in the end he is very smart 
graduated one of the best engeneering schools around and soon to be a luitenat in the airforce as a jet pilot training now for almost 2 years

glucktoya on yo quest takes time to find whuts right for you - but dont give up 
i heard you say B4 on bid - i prolly did not get it, never sell yoself out - they will do that for you

hola pop


I N I


----------



## theexpress (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 23, 2013)

That is too funny.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 23, 2013)

[youtube]KIwk4d_QD-I[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Apr 23, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNQ05BYYQ5M


----------



## theexpress (Apr 23, 2013)

im lovin this strawberry diesel... tatse a lot like Tahoe og with a diesel twist.. when u open da jar smells like strawberry jam.. the calyxes so fat u can break a single one into 3rds


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 23, 2013)

theexpress said:


> im lovin this strawberry diesel... tatse a lot like Tahoe og with a diesel twist.. when u open da jar smells like strawberry jam.. the calyxes so fat u can break a single one into 3rds


Is he high profile the same? Sounds like a winner there.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 23, 2013)

shits got a real nice high that lass long enough


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2013)

anyone seen T?


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## poplars (Apr 24, 2013)

theexpress said:


> anyone seen T?



nope haven't seen him. and you need to make some strawberry D seeds f00


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 24, 2013)

http://www.hiphopearly.com/Juicy-J-ft-Pimp-C-TI-Young-Jeezy-Show-Out-R-t18335.html


----------



## theexpress (Apr 25, 2013)

creepin up on 420k views... ima smoke one to that


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 26, 2013)

good afternoon...


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 26, 2013)

What you doin Chi

[video=youtube;9I7mGneHFU0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9I7mGneHFU0[/video]


----------



## poplars (Apr 26, 2013)

mmmm just made the best tasting edibles I"VE EVER MADE.... and I expect them to be the most potent too...


the key... extra virgin coconut oill.... make sure it's EXTRA VIRGIN.... omg. tastes so good, approx .6 g per piece, probably more.... will let you guys know how dank they are in an hour or two.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 26, 2013)

Chef Poplar


----------



## poplars (Apr 26, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Chef Poplar


with the help of my wonderful gf


----------



## theexpress (Apr 26, 2013)

I bought thousands of poppy seeds.. I got like more then 10 strains in a mix.. try some out for ornamental purposes.. hope its not too late to plant em


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 26, 2013)

What up chi....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 26, 2013)

whaddam clown?....


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 26, 2013)

Not shit just planted some new beans for my new run


----------



## theexpress (Apr 26, 2013)

that's whats up bro....................................


----------



## poplars (Apr 26, 2013)

theexpress said:


> I bought thousands of poppy seeds.. I got like more then 10 strains in a mix.. try some out for ornamental purposes.. hope its not too late to plant em


haha ornamental purposes....


it's not too late.. but almost too late.... sow em and germ em as soon as you get em. 

edibles had a mild effect, not potent enough or not processed right, or something, not sure.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 26, 2013)

this here is gonna be for smoking opium... ima be lancing some pods...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 26, 2013)

should I germinate these tiny ass beans in paper towel and baggie or str8 to soil u think pops?


----------



## poplars (Apr 26, 2013)

theexpress said:


> should I germinate these tiny ass beans in paper towel and baggie or str8 to soil u think pops?



if you were to do it (not saying you should...for legal reasons...) I'd do a light sowing straight to soil, mix with sand and disperse carefully, water in lightly and mist every day make sure the soil stays moist, don't over water or under water and don't spray the litle sprouts with heavy droplets, use a fine mist until they get bigger...... in theory of course.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 26, 2013)

sand.... now I gotta go to the beach and shit... lol.. u think waaaaay loosey mostly spghamnum moss soil will suffice lil buddy? I know I misspelled the shit outta that word too lol


----------



## poplars (Apr 26, 2013)

theexpress said:


> sand.... now I gotta go to the beach and shit... lol.. u think waaaaay loosey mostly spghamnum moss soil will suffice lil buddy? I know I misspelled the shit outta that word too lol


dunno as long as it seems like it'll fall evenly with the seeds, the whole point is so you don't have too many seeds in one spot.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 27, 2013)

I found trynagrow some shit... he made h is way out to Chicago... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNEIk7Gt0ac


----------



## theexpress (Apr 27, 2013)

finaly a decent camera... blue dream


----------



## theexpress (Apr 27, 2013)

bluedream


----------



## theexpress (Apr 27, 2013)

strawberry diesel.. yummy..


----------



## theexpress (Apr 27, 2013)

one more of bluedream.


----------



## poplars (Apr 27, 2013)

that bluedream looks like some outdoor dankness! glad I"m growing it crossed with chocolope.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 27, 2013)

all that shit indoor


----------



## theexpress (Apr 27, 2013)

wish I had some sourkush bubba pheno the one with da green stem.. u know da one piney skunk funk.. shit lay me out.. havrent slept in a while.. need some indica


----------



## poplars (Apr 27, 2013)

so far all the lil sour kushes I've popped up except 1 is looking like the green stemmed skunk funk pheno. hope it is.


----------



## poplars (Apr 27, 2013)

oh yeah forgot to mention I found one PURE tahoe og kush seed in a dank tahoe og bud... hope it's female... if not I"ll still be using it's male to cross into shit... either way as a breeder it's a win win... it's on it's 5th-6th node now.


----------



## poplars (Apr 27, 2013)

rippin some tahoe now... it's definitely up there in my top 10 weeds that's for sure. . . . .


----------



## silverhazefiend (Apr 27, 2013)

Who's strawberry D is that ?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 28, 2013)

yo gear lookin sweet spress 

poppies like soil like cactus soil and like to pop in colder weather


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 28, 2013)

Whatup though?


----------



## poplars (Apr 28, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Whatup though?



sup man hows it giong?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 28, 2013)

Yo T how you Be had um worried round here good you good 

i luve the Hoe 
i did a buda tahoex tahoe 
got a few tahoe crosses
just not to long ago jumpedon tahoe alien f2 
busted one turned up a cowboy i kept the dust cause seeds i got are f2's 
was told stability starts at f4 dont know ??
but i luv fucken wit da hoe her larry an bubba in top runin forsure


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm good man, alive.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 28, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I'm good man, alive.


Better than the alternative


----------



## poplars (Apr 28, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I'm good man, alive.


did some shit happen or something? no worries if you don't want to discuss, glad you're back around.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 28, 2013)

yo pop just peeped around ova at cho house saw dat Tahoe a monster lu dat Hoe


----------



## theexpress (Apr 28, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Whatup though?


 been a min huh...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 28, 2013)

silverhazefiend said:


> Who's strawberry D is that ?


 southern californias... I got 4 beans left...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Apr 29, 2013)

today we finna hit 420k posts... and I will smoke myself retarded... which I may have already done diss mourning


----------



## theexpress (Apr 29, 2013)

views jo not posts... see I smoked myself retarded already lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 29, 2013)

We knew what you meant


----------



## theexpress (Apr 29, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> We knew what you meant


 thank u bro.. ur like da son I never wanted..


----------



## theexpress (Apr 29, 2013)

[youtube]kfCEpLtwH-0[/youtube]


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 29, 2013)

any word on the new casa?


----------



## theexpress (Apr 29, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> any word on the new casa?


 yeAH... I went out there all day yeterday.. wasted soo much time ND gas.. the house I really wanted was in poor shape lol.. they had like 3 tarps over the roof... shit still leaked inside,,, I saw another house just because,, it was nice... too bad the neighborhood it was in wasn't... it was on the ghetto side of battle creek... im not trying to have people rob my house when I go buy groceries... or have the police on the block because the neighbors sellin dope.. now I don't know wtf to do..


----------



## theexpress (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 29, 2013)

better wit a bad house in suberbs 

then the best in da getto


----------



## theexpress (Apr 29, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> better wit a bad house in suberbs
> 
> then the best in da getto


 hell yeah........ I could stay here for all that shit


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 29, 2013)

look out west a little. If you go in the dekalb area there is lots of cheap houses, some with property...
More hillbillyish than ghetto...


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 29, 2013)

if you want to talk to members about this kind of stuff at rollitup please refer to the rules on the forum, its against the rules to trade/sell anything cannabis related, thanks later.


we just want to keep you and in turn, us, safe. goodnight man


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 29, 2013)

beleive me friend im not picking and choosing anyone, I am only one person, i cannot hawk this or any thread all day long looking for people breaking the rules, the only post that i saw where someone was asking to get in on trading and or selling seeds was yours, which is why i commented on yours, i cant stop everyone all the time, im only one guy, and a pretty stoned/lazy guy at that, i simplly wont go through threads looking to fuck with people, but your right, i am just doing my job, i dont think anyones panties were in a knot or anyone was giving you a 'riot act' - i just had simply reminded a member if they werent sure of the guidelines they could look them up, thats all, i didnt even threaten or send you a pm or try to give you any consequence for breaking the rules, i simply reminded you what they were and why i did what i did, again its for your safety, and more importantly everyones safety (including mine) which i take rather seriously, im sorry if i offended you or you felt like i singled you out, that wasnt my intention, i saw a post about something that isnt allowed and i addressed it accordingly, i cant ignore it, i have to at least pretend to do stuff here  sorry again goodnight bro


----------



## sunni (Apr 30, 2013)

No ones allowed to ask for seeds.End of disucssion


----------



## silverhazefiend (Apr 30, 2013)

@express my fault for the drama ..back to the regular scheduled programming ..#RNS 

@ak ..my fault ..u just doing what u gotta do it's nothing ..I came off kinda harsh ..it's wasnt even a big deal ..good looking on the calm ass reply ..I was wilding ..


----------



## theexpress (Apr 30, 2013)

silverhazefiend said:


> @express my fault for the drama ..back to the regular scheduled programming ..#RNS
> 
> @ak ..my fault ..u just doing what u gotta do it's nothing ..I came off kinda harsh ..it's wasnt even a big deal ..good looking on the calm ass reply ..I was wilding ..


its ok bro.............. illlive


----------



## theexpress (Apr 30, 2013)

looks like we didn't hit 420k views... we will do it later doe.. lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 30, 2013)

i see things is good!


----------



## poplars (Apr 30, 2013)

*sigh* some people just /don't/ get it...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 30, 2013)

karman 

"you must respect my athoratay"


----------



## theexpress (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Apr 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> No ones allowed to ask for seeds.End of disucssion


 ay sweetheart this isn't the place for such a lovely lady like urself to be walking around... its grimey around here.. someone might just grab ya booty :]


----------



## theexpress (Apr 30, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> karman
> 
> "you must respect my athoratay"


 consider this an early b-day present my dude... just gimmy ur address and ill vac seal it 3-4 times while wearing latex gloves clean of every layer with bleach water and rubbing alcohol.... wait... that's not needed here lol


----------



## poplars (Apr 30, 2013)

gonna be starting 12 more sk seedilngs today to make sure I get that serious green bubba pheno this year.... culling out ANY sk's that are purple stemmed this year.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 30, 2013)

poplars said:


> gonna be starting 12 more sk seedilngs today to make sure I get that serious green bubba pheno this year.... culling out ANY sk's that are purple stemmed this year.


 u hashed both phenos out some right? how was the diesel dom pheno bubble?


----------



## poplars (Apr 30, 2013)

theexpress said:


> u hashed both phenos out some right? how was the diesel dom pheno bubble?


bubbles really amazing, that's probably the only way you'll ever want to enjoy the diesel pheno again man, the bubba hash from it is very nice.

but you'll probably prefer the bubba hash all the way, melts pretty much just as good almost but kicks your ass much harder.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 1, 2013)

funny - bumbbaclot!!! lol







> Originally Posted by *Dwezelitsame*karman
> 
> "you must respect my athoratay"
> consider this an early b-day present my dude... just gimmy ur address and ill vac seal it 3-4 times while wearing latex gloves clean of every layer with bleach water and rubbing alcohol.... wait... that's not needed here lol



can spell when i have to 
i helped to build a data based drafting department for NYNEX -NYC 
when finished i got stuck with the people problems 20 Unionized subordinates

if im writing a term paper let me know bro 
if not ill be havin fun 
i worked in corporate america 
glad im done with it in 97
left with a nice bundle in there bell system savings plan 
and a pension

i can spell bro when its time to get da money - i just have fun dese days


----------



## giggles26 (May 1, 2013)

That's what's up d.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 1, 2013)

is good to have someone to laugh at other then self 

but ther is always the look at self for a pretty good lugh


----------



## poplars (May 2, 2013)

so really good news, the old soil source I had years ago for 60-75 bucks a yard is back! so stoked, picking up a yard today to fill in the rest of the bed 

just to give you guys some scale, 

*1 (cubic yard) = 27 cubic feet*


----------



## theexpress (May 3, 2013)

planted many many many dozens of seeds past cuple days....


----------



## poplars (May 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> planted many many many dozens of seeds past cuple days....


right on, I have 12 sk seeds in cups with myhicorrizae mix and roots soil, waiting for germination. I really want that super strong pheno... that's the only pheno of sk I will grow from now on... I'm really serious about making it uniformly that pheno.


----------



## theexpress (May 4, 2013)

think I planted close to 40 sk beans... even thought they were oldest.. them bitches still sunk in the cup of water first and cracked first...


----------



## theexpress (May 4, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> is good to have someone to laugh at other then self
> 
> but ther is always the look at self for a pretty good lugh


 you might not know it by listening to me type... but I have 155 i.q. wish I wouldn't have dropped outta h.s. and went to college...


----------



## theexpress (May 4, 2013)

[youtube]00jcAFB7_pg[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (May 4, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> ne just adverage, i stayed home worked helped two youger brothers to get college deg's
> was drafter for Western Electric was a natural was close to art same hand eye contrll that was a gods gift natural
> 
> got myself in big trouble making a buck but spending more
> ...


ooooo you used to be this guy huh???


----------



## theexpress (May 4, 2013)

[youtube]G2wFXfki5lM[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (May 4, 2013)

[youtube]zsfuEuImcX0[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (May 4, 2013)

[youtube]dIWFjZ8sHGs[/youtube] takem to church!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (May 4, 2013)

I know trubs down south black ass gonna like this one... [youtube]wLMTbO-72XY[/youtube]


----------



## poplars (May 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> think I planted close to 40 sk beans... even thought they were oldest.. them bitches still sunk in the cup of water first and cracked first...




right on, I germ all my seeds straight in soil nowadays!

the way I see it is if it can't pop out of soil it's not worth growing.


----------



## Mahjeek (May 4, 2013)

OH dude lets match after our grows are finished. We're in the chitown suburbs haha.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 4, 2013)

yeah i guess i was one of the same 
but then i started working hard and banking hard and got my first house then my second 
diff in those guys and me they just have dreams that dont include hard work , saving or sacrafice like training or school

dreams were a dime a dozen in da hood but if did not include hardd work, sacrafice, a btilliant idea or saving yo azz off 
yo azz be right dere still dreaming next year and da year after dat an da year afta dat an so on 

i was never a genius i knew a couple, one kinda went crazed just walk around hood talkin to self called him professor cruze 
i noticed if you have to much of one thing kinda slacking in another area 

i just worked hard i could put $$ aside and bank it easy after i got outa da kitchen nutin else to do wit $$ an i was gettin paid


----------



## theexpress (May 5, 2013)

planted Tahoe x bubba, sour og x 60's , n.h.k, n.h.k x 60's, and sourkush so far... i have just been informed da sk's are starting to pop from soil.... i have smaller amounts of bluedream x docs og, docs og f2s, bubba x julias ceaser {master kush x sfv og} strawberry diesel {only 4 beans ouch} big dog x 60's kush ... i was gonna keep these for an indoor grow but i may germ them all real soon and put them outside next time i go out to the boonies... also had a pure bubba kush bean or 2 i was luck enugh to find in 26 elbows of my last years outdoor.. think i mixed it with the sk doe... fuckit


----------



## theexpress (May 5, 2013)

got 2 outdoor spots this year... one by creek other not... id like to get 80 or so females in both spots... planted around 130 or so but after males half gone... im gonna get some super lemon haze clones, and bluedream x gdp x kush... workin on those...


----------



## poplars (May 6, 2013)

so... made some insanely strong oil yesterday.


took all the leftover small buds from all the plants, collected them into plastic bags.

I proceeded to stuff a 1 quart mason jar until it was filled to the 1st rim, then filled with everclear.

heated on double boiler 4 mins, shaking occasionally, strained material, replaced with fresh material...

I repeated this process 5 times... the resulting liquid looked black, amber when lit up.... I then transferred it into 4 OZ of extra virgin coconut oil, with 4 teaspoons of lecithin... 


the resulting oil looks amber/brown, black in plain light.

haven't sampled it yet, but I didn't decarb the material since it had been in the curing room since last october :O. no doubt it is fully activated material... this shit will fuck someone up. no doubt about it... I'm gong to proceed cautiously . . . .


----------



## poplars (May 6, 2013)

pics or it never happened....


and capsules...


----------



## theexpress (May 6, 2013)

my hoez dey do druhhhgz... [youtube]pPMRrbpYJIk[/youtube]


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 6, 2013)

^^pop dat do look like itll put da big hurt on yo azz


----------



## theexpress (May 6, 2013)

[youtube]AN9H-aliDhM[/youtube]


----------



## poplars (May 6, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> ^^pop dat do look like itll put da big hurt on yo azz



took 2 capsules, light effect, I think I'm going to try activating it more with heat. it's in the freezer right now for another 4 and a half hours.. then i'm going to heat it another 40 mins on the double boiler then do a test. 

for all I know my standard dosage is probably significantly higher... like 4-6 capsules... will try this again with 5 capsules after the next freezing and heating cycle.


----------



## theexpress (May 6, 2013)

[youtube]NZxfvcTQuPY[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (May 6, 2013)

at 8;20 some dude took an axe to the skull... lol that's brutal


----------



## theexpress (May 9, 2013)

plants are slow to comme up.. mother fuckers.... don't they know I want them all to come up fast... 27 broke soil so far...


----------



## theexpress (May 9, 2013)

lol my fine city... http://www.dnainfo.com/chicago/20130124/chicago/most-shooters-chicago-dont-face-charges


----------



## billcollector99 (May 9, 2013)

And thats why i will never visit. lol


----------



## Ganja.Farmer (May 9, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> And thats why i will never visit. lol


Yeah, because if you did visit, you would definitely be hanging out in the hoods where the shootings are happening.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 9, 2013)

Ganja.Farmer said:


> Yeah, because if you did visit, you would definitely be hanging out in the hoods where the shootings are happening.


fa·ce·tious [fuh-see-shuhs]
adjective
1.
not meant to be taken seriously or literally


----------



## theexpress (May 10, 2013)

Ganja.Farmer said:


> Yeah, because if you did visit, you would definitely be hanging out in the hoods where the shootings are happening.


 only place ur safe of not getting hit by a hotone is the gold coast... there gangs latterly on every block this way.


----------



## theexpress (May 10, 2013)

[youtube]uEzWf7kso0Y[/youtube]


----------



## billcollector99 (May 10, 2013)

Hows the germing coming along? How many seeds are you waiting for to pop?


----------



## theexpress (May 10, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Hows the germing coming along? How many seeds are you waiting for to pop?


 about only a 1/5th or 6th came up soo far... and also males need to be weeded out...


----------



## billcollector99 (May 10, 2013)

Got em over a heating mat or anything? How are you germing em?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 10, 2013)

Express, do u grow in hydro or are you playing with mud?


----------



## theexpress (May 10, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Express, do u grow in hydro or are you playing with mud? [/QUOT a outdoor hydroponic gorilla grow? lol im playin in the mud


----------



## theexpress (May 10, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Got em over a heating mat or anything? How are you germing em?


 I let them soak in a cup f water till they sunk and planted them directly into the ground for this one.. didn't have the time to germ them all in paper towls... I think its been slow germinng cuzz one the soil was pretty thick even with the fat cut of perlite I put in it, and also its been chilly.


----------



## poplars (May 10, 2013)

extra sk's are germing straight out of soil outside. lots of purple stemmed motherfuckers, but a few have green so I'm hopeful . luckilly there was 1 magnificent female sk that is beautiful green stemmed looks just like that classic bubba, I put it in a 3 gallon pot.

everything else is in 1 gallon pots except a couple blackberry kushes x sad, they'are in 3 gal's as well. the lil sk's are in party cups.

basically I would have planted some stuff by now but I'm still trying to get the fuck outta here so I'm keeping everything in pots just in case we get a good place to grow.


----------



## poplars (May 10, 2013)

lol you knwo you're fucked up when you refer to sour kush as SUR kush hahahah


----------



## theexpress (May 10, 2013)

dat oberon ale gomi.t e twiztid.. bess shit ever came outta Comstock


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 11, 2013)

I aint even gonna try and make that shit into any kind of sense.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 11, 2013)

all sounds to rockin along abahere good to hear 

good karma gluck to all 


spress i have tried many forms of germ
all include water seed an heating pad 

i find my percentags are no where witout my heat pad an controller 

have used cd cases 
paper towels to cups 
straight water to cups 
straight to cups 

an even after germed till leave red cups on heating pads 
i believe in dem sum believe in top of frig, top of cable box and ect 

i been havin a rough go wit germs lately 
all an there mama are playin wit seeds
all kind of mongaloids, an misfits, twins, triploids, buds growin from leafs, 
an erryting else seeds dont germ autos dont auto femed seeds giving males 
supernature


[video=youtube;QgGK4qBTwpw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgGK4qBTwpw&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]

1977


----------



## theexpress (May 12, 2013)

[youtube]wGBlcWIOFnw[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (May 12, 2013)

[youtube]LJ-yy1VgBUY[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (May 12, 2013)

not one pure nhk came up.... there as like 40 of does... wtf!!!! 61 total broke soil


----------



## theexpress (May 12, 2013)

now I gotta crack da reserve genetics I wanted to run indoor... fuckit!!!!


----------



## poplars (May 12, 2013)

theexpress said:


> not one pure nhk came up.... there as like 40 of does... wtf!!!! 61 total broke soil



got like 5 or 6 nhk x sour og's that are a foot tall now.


----------



## theexpress (May 12, 2013)

yeah those are coming up just fine and im excited for... fuck a foot.. I got a late start... shit its still chilly from time to time here.. fucking gay ass Chicago weather


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 12, 2013)

@Chitown wassup slice. I got them 2 strawberry diesels and the one pre98 bubba going. They're seedlings right now but looking good. I got 8 sk germing.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 12, 2013)

Oh ya, i took a hit the other week. Greenharvest and the dea came and took all my plants lol They landed their helicopter on my property hahaha was pretty nuts What an experience


----------



## theexpress (May 12, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Oh ya, i took a hit the other week. Greenharvest and the dea came and took all my plants lol They landed their helicopter on my property hahaha was pretty nuts What an experience


 whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat????????????????


----------



## kushhound187 (May 12, 2013)

While you were gone someone made a thread about how the ghettobird was scoping their place and they were considering going out with a 12 guage. it was priceless


----------



## poplars (May 12, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Oh ya, i took a hit the other week. Greenharvest and the dea came and took all my plants lol They landed their helicopter on my property hahaha was pretty nuts What an experience


oh damn that sucks..


yeah man I started fuckin early, and kept them in a greenhouse, so they're beasts... you should see my buddies plants.. he's got 3 footers now.

also already have 2-3 female blackberry x sad seedlings... they're kickass..they look so amazing.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 12, 2013)

Ya gang, they got me lol its all good though #wedontfold #wecomebackstronger


----------



## theexpress (May 12, 2013)

u dipp off on them threw da jungle doc?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 12, 2013)

Nah, just faced the consequences like a man. The dea dude was super cool. He was one of my kind, a hawaiian, so it was all good. He let me slide this time


----------



## Ganja.Farmer (May 12, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Nah, just faced the consequences like a man. The dea dude was super cool. He was one of my kind, a hawaiian, so it was all good. He let me slide this time


It's kinda easy for him to let it slide when it's only happening in your imagination. It's pretty easy to control the outcome in there.


----------



## theexpress (May 12, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Nah, just faced the consequences like a man. The dea dude was super cool. He was one of my kind, a hawaiian, so it was all good. He let me slide this time


 what!!!!! lol he just let u slide.... if it was this way ida slide into some time... good shit bro... I woulda dipped out quick!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 12, 2013)

theexpress said:


> what!!!!! lol he just let u slide.... if it was this way ida slide into some time... good shit bro... I woulda dipped out quick!!!!!!


If i was on oahu and got busted, id be dead duck right now lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 12, 2013)

Ganja.Farmer said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> If I were a troll I would think I'm pretty good if I can get a response like this^^ so fast.


so did you educate your brain? Or you still gonna talk outta you ass


----------



## theexpress (May 12, 2013)

Ganja.Farmer said:


> It's kinda easy for him to let it slide when it's only happening in your imagination. It's pretty easy to control the outcome in there.


 ayyy bro.... SHUT DA FUCK UP!!!! thank u in advance...


----------



## theexpress (May 12, 2013)

don't come in ehre blowing upp my spot with ur hate and negativity and shit...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 12, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Nah, just faced the consequences like a man. The dea dude was super cool. He was one of my kind, a hawaiian, so it was all good. He let me slide this time


We know you wouldn't roll!!  so how much did you pay him?


----------



## theexpress (May 12, 2013)

im sorry they fucked up ur legal outdoor medical grow.... its great nothing bad happened tp ya doc and dea dude was cool. but id be salty still... good to see u around doe bro.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 12, 2013)

I told you not to give fdd your home address!! Jk


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 12, 2013)

News flash - this thread was started by theexpress in Chicago!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 12, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> We know you wouldn't roll!!  so how much did you pay him?





lahadaextranjera said:


> I told you not to give fdd your home address!! Jk


lol no didnt rat lol. And i didnt pay him off either. I told ya, dude was one of my kind. And who would i rat on? Myself?? Lol


----------



## Ganja.Farmer (May 12, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> News flash - this thread was started by theexpress in Chicago!!


Newsflash!! It wasn't. 

I'm guessing you're throwing out the chicago part because I said humboldt? That's just short for humboltdt park, it's a neighborhood in chicago.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 12, 2013)

Wack ass G.F. with his 60 something posts, none of them relevant... sounds like a troll to me.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 12, 2013)

Ganja.Farmer said:


> And you're just a liar. I mean what kind of a loser has to make up stories to get attention on the internet?


Get a clue homey. And get da fuck off this thread and go back to the toolbox you came from


----------



## theexpress (May 12, 2013)

<--------------- Humboldt park raised


----------



## joe macclennan (May 12, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Wack ass G.F. with his 60 something posts, none of them relevant... sounds like a troll to me.



Ganja farmer lol. More like butt farmer.


----------



## kushhound187 (May 12, 2013)

I love how everyone knows about how hurting ganjafarmer is.

these assholes alway make it so obvious. everyone finds out. its amazing how much someone can be hated in only a whopping 60 posts.


----------



## theexpress (May 12, 2013)

ima stop giving trolls rep lol. they follow me around 2 much wen there rep bars go up like 4 bars from one my reps


----------



## Ganja.Farmer (May 12, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ima stop giving trolls rep lol. they follow me around 2 much wen there rep bars go up like 4 bars from one my reps


Yeah because rep is soooooooo important


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 12, 2013)

Ganja.Farmer said:


> Yeah because rep is soooooooo important


So what you working with tool? Lets see what kind of shwag you growing, ganga farmer lol


----------



## theexpress (May 12, 2013)

Ganja.Farmer said:


> Yeah because rep is soooooooo important


 when I rep u once...... its like god himself touches you.........


----------



## kushhound187 (May 12, 2013)

I was wondering how gf got any rep. lol someone with high rep power gave him a rep. lol i wondered what that rep power meant.

I love how he denys nothing about what he vm me. what a goof.


----------



## Ganja.Farmer (May 12, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> So what you working with tool? Lets see what kind of shwag you growing, ganga farmer lol


right now I got the bong packed with some 707 headband. I also have some santa cruz blue dream, og #18, leia og, and skywalker kush curing right now. all grown by me, in the chi. I'm guessing your asking for pictures? I'll post those up as soon as you post up the pics you claim to have of the "raid".


----------



## joe macclennan (May 12, 2013)

Ganja.Farmer said:


> right now I got the bong packed with some 707 headband. I also have some santa cruz blue dream, og #18, leia og, and skywalker kush curing right now. all grown by me, in the chi. I'm guessing your asking for pictures? I'll post those up as soon as you post up the pics you claim to have of the "raid".


what a fool you are. The docs been around for quite a while his rep. around here is impeccable as well as his generally great attitude. 
not to mention he is a mod which means someone on here respects him. You are only some dweeb living in your moms basement. Get a life or better yet a girlfriend.

welcome back doc. Glad you came out ok over there on your island.


----------



## theexpress (May 12, 2013)

Ganja.Farmer said:


> right now I got the bong packed with some 707 headband. I also have some santa cruz blue dream, og #18, leia og, and skywalker kush curing right now. all grown by me, in the chi. I'm guessing your asking for pictures? I'll post those up as soon as you post up the pics you claim to have of the "raid".


 can I see ur grow?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 12, 2013)

Ganja.Farmer said:


> right now I got the bong packed with some 707 headband. I also have some santa cruz blue dream, og #18, leia og, and skywalker kush curing right now. all grown by me, in the chi. I'm guessing your asking for pictures? I'll post those up as soon as you post up the pics you claim to have of the "raid".


Sure.... ill post pics when i get a chance too. Cant post them from my phone. In the meantime post yours..... also other memberson this forum can vouch for me. They werewith me when dea payed me a visit. Like i said, follow the HI thread. Or you could follow my instagram, but its private cause of jerks like you who talk shit... anyone wants my instagram username and wants to follow, shoot me a pm. The more the merrier


----------



## joe macclennan (May 12, 2013)

Ganja.Farmer said:


> Oh really? a generally great attitude?


Yes. I think he has a terrific attitude toward masturbating, know nothing, cum loving trolls.

Like yourself.


----------



## theexpress (May 12, 2013)

put him in da Americana doc... lolololol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 12, 2013)

your turn


----------



## theexpress (May 12, 2013)

thtas some bullshit doc.....^^^ I used to see helicopters and lil planes all the time flying over my grow in socal... sometimes doing figures 8s around my grow... sometimes I be up for a couple days on that batuu no needless to say I almost shit my plants cuzz I was a tad weeee bit over my plant count... they never came doe.. da dude who owned the local grow shop said they looking for Mexicans in the san Bernardino forrestt... found some comfort in that :]


----------



## theexpress (May 12, 2013)

happy mothers day to all the mothers and everyone who has a mother....


----------



## BarnBuster (May 12, 2013)

I'm thinking that's actually his helicopter so he can survey his crop better from the air


----------



## joe macclennan (May 12, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> View attachment 2653663View attachment 2653663your turn


Well shiit doc. That blows bigtime. At least it is early in the year. You have a lot of summer left. Especially where you are. I planted some outdoors one time in mid june and still ended up w/great results.


----------



## theexpress (May 12, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> I'm thinking that's actually his helicopter so he can survey his crop better from the air


 if that's the case let me get some chopper rides from cali back to da chi :]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 12, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> I'm thinking that's actually his helicopter so he can survey his crop better from the air


One day i plan on owning one


----------



## theexpress (May 12, 2013)

enough with the propaganda !!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 12, 2013)

lol at you. Weaksauce. Your turn. Wheres Your pics? Who's the bullshitter now


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 12, 2013)

I'll be on this thread all day. Ithink i might just own it for a few days. I'll be waiting for you pics


----------



## theexpress (May 12, 2013)

yo doc... look what the strawberry diesel turns into... http://s689.photobucket.com/user/chitownsmoking/media/1367073610_zps09e414de.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 12, 2013)

He's gone off butthurt coz he knows you guys know girls on this site that grow better weed than he ever could!


----------



## theexpress (May 12, 2013)

open ur ears and listen.... CHURCCCCCHHHHH


----------



## joe macclennan (May 12, 2013)

Ganja.Farmer said:


> I'll post them once you post up your proof of a raid.



looooser.

*fail*


----------



## joe macclennan (May 12, 2013)

Gringo fahker


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 12, 2013)

There's nothing incorrect about us waiting for you to deliver your promise of pics tho!!! Lol


----------



## kushhound187 (May 12, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> He's gone off butthurt coz he knows you guys know girls on this site that grow better weed than he ever could!


All the girls in the world grow beter than ganja farmer. he trolls, hes not here cause hes a grower who wants to socialize with othera in the comunity.

no matter how hard he tries,.he will never be one of us


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 12, 2013)

Ganja.Farmer said:


> I'm puerto rican ya dumbass


Entonces que te pasa? Tranquillo vale? Estas nuevo en este sitio y no tienes algo amigos.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 12, 2013)

Ganja.Farmer said:


> I'm not going to waste time taking pics for guys that said they were going to post pics and still haven't.
> 
> Here, https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/636116-illinois-smokers-unite-where-yall.html#post8856383, that's the best I'll do for now. That was C99 BX1 (Mosca) grown from seed, machine trimmed. That particular pheno smelled like oranges but the other two were all pineapple.
> 
> If I harvest some blue dream tonight like I'm supposed to I might take some pics and throw them up.


ahahahaha! Fuckng weak! Lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 12, 2013)

And later on, once I've been to a dispensary I'm gonna throw up some pics!!!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 12, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> And thats why i will never visit. lol


Visiting Chicago as opposed to Express are 2 entirely different trips.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 12, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Visiting Chicago as opposed to Express are 2 entirely different trips.


You'd have to see him and then Chicago as you'd need a holiday to get over a holiday! I reckon he'd mash you right up and try to be a good (drug) host.


----------



## Ganja.Farmer (May 12, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> And later on, once I've been to a dispensary I'm gonna throw up some pics!!!


No, but nice try. I'll post up real plant pics not just bud shots. Even if there were just bud shots they would look freshly harvested anyway. Growers can tell the difference between a freshly harvested and a dried/cured bud, even in a pic.


----------



## theexpress (May 12, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Visiting Chicago as opposed to Express are 2 entirely different trips.


 either trips ends with a maxwells polish....


----------



## theexpress (May 12, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> You'd have to see him and then Chicago as you'd need a holiday to get over a holiday! I reckon he'd mash you right up and try to be a good (drug) host.


 bring money and ill make sure u never sleep again... or constantly nodding off w/e u prefer....


----------



## Ganja.Farmer (May 12, 2013)

theexpress said:


> either trips ends with a maxwells polish....


just a polish? gotta throw in an italian beef and some deep dish (I prefer giordanos).


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 12, 2013)

Ganja.Farmer said:


> No, but nice try. I'll post up real plant pics not just bud shots. Even if there were just bud shots they would look freshly harvested anyway. Growers can tell the difference between a freshly harvested and a dried/cured bud, even in a pic.


Why delay? Im quite sure I'll be able to tell. Here's mine. Now lets see yours. 

My live plants (not purchased from a dispensary)


----------



## theexpress (May 12, 2013)

Ganja.Farmer said:


> just a polish? gotta throw in an italian beef and some deep dish (I prefer giordanos).


 giordanos is pretty fire.... I fux with lou's more though... I like there slightly acidic sauce apose to gioradnos sweeter sauce... both fire has fuck... what u know about al's and novis beef


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 12, 2013)

theexpress said:


> bring money and ill make sure u never sleep again... or constantly nodding off w/e u prefer....


I don't need to bring it, I'm made of it!! Lol


----------



## billcollector99 (May 12, 2013)

theexpress said:


> bring money and ill make sure u never sleep again... or constantly nodding off w/e u prefer....


Im not a big fan of the white, but ill smoke all the SK you can throw my way and then some!! lol


----------



## theexpress (May 12, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Im not a big fan of the white, but ill smoke all the SK you can throw my way and then some!! lol


 well we gotta grow it first.... lol


----------



## billcollector99 (May 12, 2013)

You mean, You gotta grow it... about all I can do is send good vibes. lol


----------



## theexpress (May 12, 2013)

its growing...... and thanx....... ima need all the good vibes I can get against da rabbits and deer who aim to fuck my year up!!!!! and coyote piss... ima need all that I can get too :]


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 12, 2013)

I can see loads of neighbours around me starting their outdoor grows. I might have to take some eye spy pics!!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 12, 2013)

How do you collect coyote piss? lmao


----------



## theexpress (May 12, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> How do you collect coyote piss? lmao


 you order it off ebay!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (May 12, 2013)

ima try hard to get it inn good this year bro..... I deserve it...... and ima work hard for it...


----------



## Ganja.Farmer (May 12, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Why delay? Im quite sure I'll be able to tell. Here's mine. Now lets see yours.
> 
> My live plants (not purchased from a dispensary)


I'm smoking on some headband and kinda lazy. 
I don't keep many pics saved on my laptop or cell phone or camera. 
Flower lights come on at 6pm local so I got another 1.5 hours plus. Veg pics are kinda boring and all are pretty small or clones right now.
Again, I'm lazy.

I don't have the option of going to a dispensary. They don't have any dispensaries around here. I've never actually seen a dispensary. I buy seeds from the attitude, seed depot, and other places. I was gifted the clones that I work with and I grow them out myself. I wouldn't mind having the option of checking out a dispensary but even when they legalize it medically here I doubt I'll be able to find a way to qualify in the beginning. 






theexpress said:


> giordanos is pretty fire.... I fux with lou's more though... I like there slightly acidic sauce apose to gioradnos sweeter sauce... both fire has fuck... what u know about al's and novis beef


I like lou's too but I don't like their tomato chunks. I don't really know any particular beef spots. Beef, dipped, sweet and I'm happy for the most part. 

My dad used to like to take me to a spot, I wanna say over by pulaski and maybe division, they had some pretty damn good mexwells. I'll try to google the name in a sec.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 12, 2013)

Lol the lion turned into a kitty, how cute


----------



## Ganja.Farmer (May 12, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Lol the lion turned into a kitty, how cute


wtf are you talking about?




it was pulaski and grand not division


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 12, 2013)

Ganja.Farmer said:


> just a polish? gotta throw in an italian beef and some deep dish (I prefer giordanos).


Lou Malnati tops G's...


----------



## Integra21 (May 12, 2013)

I hat lou's crust. White Cottage is one of my local favorites. Little to far west for chitown though. Unless you fieldtrip to the burbs a lot. Whats up doc? How is the island. I havent talked to you forever...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 12, 2013)

Integra21 said:


> Whats up doc? How is the island. I havent talked to you forever...


Hey dude! Other than a few setbacks, life's been awesome. How are things with you? Hope all is good


----------



## Ganja.Farmer (May 12, 2013)

Blue Dream


I'm chopping her later. For now I'm probably gonna meet up with friends, smoke some, and hit up the al's beef around the corner from their house.


----------



## theexpress (May 12, 2013)

my bluedreams better.. http://s689.photobucket.com/user/chitownsmoking/media/1367073523_zpsd213aa3c.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3


----------



## theexpress (May 12, 2013)

http://s689.photobucket.com/user/chitownsmoking/media/1367073584_zps74270a3f.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## Ganja.Farmer (May 12, 2013)

theexpress said:


> my bluedreams better.. http://s689.photobucket.com/user/chitownsmoking/media/1367073523_zpsd213aa3c.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3


Pretty damn nice. I like mine better. Did you grow yours?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 12, 2013)

I thought you got banned chitown. How'd you work your way back into the system?


----------



## billcollector99 (May 12, 2013)

10 characters


----------



## sunni (May 12, 2013)

*sigh* jeesh peeeps ^_^


----------



## theexpress (May 12, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I thought you got banned chitown. How'd you work your way back into the system?


 I know some people who know some people who knew some people who used to be somebody... back in da day..... you know thell never bann me fool


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> *sigh* jeesh peeeps ^_^


Yup. Im back lol

This thread needed a boost anyway lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 12, 2013)

theexpress said:


> I know some people who know some people who knew some people who used to be somebody... back in da day..... you know thell never bann me fool


If you got banned, I'd miss you lol. I'll post up some pics of the shit you gave me later. They are all doing good. Thank you my friend


----------



## theexpress (May 12, 2013)

sunni would miss me da most I think...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 12, 2013)

theexpress said:


> sunni would miss me da most I think...


......


----------



## Integra21 (May 12, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hey dude! Other than a few setbacks, life's been awesome. How are things with you? Hope all is good


I've been doing decent. Had problems with my girls the last few runs, but i think I've got it figured out. The next few weeks I'll know. Did some nice upgrades in the process though. What kinda setbacks you hit, besides the one from the last couple of pages.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 12, 2013)

Integra21 said:


> I've been doing decent. Had problems with my girls the last few runs, but i think I've got it figured out. The next few weeks I'll know. Did some nice upgrades in the process though. What kinda setbacks you hit, besides the one from the last couple of pages.


That was the main setback. That and Trying to put everything up before i miss the long growing season here. Its all good now though


----------



## joe macclennan (May 12, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> View attachment 2653979
> 
> 10 characters


how did them lil fackers get in my water park?


----------



## theexpress (May 13, 2013)

good morning..................


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 13, 2013)

theexpress said:


> good morning..................


Buenos dias.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 13, 2013)

Aloha kakahiaka


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 13, 2013)

Does anyone know how to tell the difference between an adult fungus gnat and a fruit fly?.

Every summer I have a war on these little bitches, and I see a few flying around. I'm about to water with peroxide just in case, every year I get them due to moving plants indoors to out and back in. I've tried a topdressing of perlite, but the little bastards simply go through numerous drain holes.

TY

Peace


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 13, 2013)

Try using yellow sticky paper and see if that helps If it's fruit flys


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 13, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Try using yellow sticky paper and see if that helps If it's fruit flys


I got a close-up view, they're gnats...it's only a matter of time before the eggs hatch into larvae.

So I just soil drenched w/a 4 to 1 ratio of water to 3% peroxide...that should keep them in check. 

"Once the top layer of soil is dry, mix one part hydrogen peroxide with four parts water. Using this solution, water your plants as you normally would. The fungus gnat larvae will die on contact with the hydrogen peroxide, but the solution will not hurt your plants so long as it is mixed correctly. It would take an awful lot of hydrogen peroxide to harm the plants. When the hydrogen peroxide is watered in it will fizz a bit, but in a very short time it will naturally break down into nothing more than oxygen and water molecules which the plant will love."
http://www.freeplants.com/fungus-gnats.htm

I did some homework as well.

Peace


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 13, 2013)

Hehe!, now I feel like takin' a drive due east...

[video=youtube;KutXyPEEbQs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KutXyPEEbQs[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (May 13, 2013)

I have found the best way to get ri of the larvae, and prevent more adults from laying eggs, is to topdress with a layer of sand.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 13, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> I have found the best way to get ri of the larvae, and prevent more adults from laying eggs, is to topdress with a layer of sand.


This seems a better option than perlite, one more thing to p/u from the garden center tomorrow.

Sand, peroxide, and a vacuum cleaner seem to be good prevention tools.


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2013)

damn its fuckin 85 today....... I bet a lot of people gonna get shot in da chi today....


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2013)

[youtube]2JnGe4Xidrw[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2013)

[youtube]NNFyGSPWrIg[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2013)

tuck dat chain in jo!!!! [youtube]mer0Pnyzr1c[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 14, 2013)

theexpress said:


> damn its fuckin 85 today....... I bet a lot of people gonna get shot in da chi today....


It's hot as fuck down my way. Sweating up a storm as i type this lol


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> It's hot as fuck down my way. Sweating up a storm as i type this lol


 i cant st
and that high humidity shit......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 14, 2013)

Ya man, the humidity is a killer. Drinking some strong cofee ain't helping out either lol gottta get my morning bump though, with cofee. 
You quit the yayo? Haven't heard you mention it lately...or you broke and can't re-up lol


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2013)

[youtube]YGQg8pCL3fk[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Ya man, the humidity is a killer. Drinking some strong cofee ain't helping out either lol my morning bump though, with cofee.
> You quit the yayo? Haven't heard you mention it lately...or you broke and can't re-up lol


 i haven't fucked with da soft in over a month.... sometimes i get that taste in da back my thorat like damn wish i had a rail...


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2013)

[youtube]GKidbVvdOxA[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2013)

i need a tropical vacation doc.... i wanna go to Jamaica... if this years outdoor comes in strong ima dip out there for a couple weeks... stimulate there economy a lil


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2013)

[youtube]2hsE6Vw8y_w[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 14, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i haven't fucked with da soft in over a month.... sometimes i get that taste in da back my thorat like damn wish i had a rail...


Last time i did the Soft was back in jan when we went camping. We did a shitload of shrooms to that weekend. Was hella fun. Yoy shoulda seen kkday, lol


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Last time i did the Soft was back in jan when we went camping. We did a shitload of shrooms to that weekend. Was hella fun. Yoy shoulda seen kkday, lol


 that shit will have you out there... lookin out the windows and shit


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 14, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i need a tropical vacation doc.... i wanna go to Jamaica... if this years outdoor comes in strong ima dip out there for a couple weeks... stimulate there economy a lil


Come by this way come oct. Bro


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Come by this way come oct. Bro


 how much u think a months vacation there would cost? i know Jamaica cheap as shit that's why everyone go there


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 14, 2013)

theexpress said:


> how much u think a months vacation there would cost? i know Jamaica cheap as shit that's why everyone go there


Kinda pricey lol shit is expensive in the 808. Unlimited free herb though... just gotta polish my knob lmao


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Kinda pricey lol shit is expensive in the 808. Unlimited free herb though... just gotta polish my knob lmao


 lol......... i aint polishing shit... ill just mail me a care package to my hotel...


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2013)

id like to try some tropical grown bud though..... i used to get some dank ass buds from what i told was Hawaii in cans... u would open the can then the funk would hit u... it would fluff up a lil higher then csn line too when u opend it... it was never a set amount in the can but supposed to be a zip in each,,, in any case the can was 350 bux no matter how much was in it :[ this was like a decade ago


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 14, 2013)

Dude zips go for a dollar here On da big island. Unbelievable


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2013)

a dollar an ounce????? wtf are growing for then???? it be more profitable for u to grow bannas iit seems... id slap a nniggas face if they were like lemme get that onion for a dollar... this is not fucking mcdonalds jo


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2013)

i wount let a vic hit the blunt for a dollar even!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2013)

u cant even get an ounce of brick schwagg in mexico for a dollar!!!!


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2013)

i mean wasssup can i get some dollar ounces :]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 14, 2013)

theexpress said:


> a dollar an ounce????? wtf are growing for then???? it be more profitable for u to grow bannas iit seems... id slap a nniggas face if they were like lemme get that onion for a dollar... this is not fucking mcdonalds jo


I know right?! I almost fell over backwards when i found out. Better off just buying weed here and taking back to oahu and clean up shop lol but i love to grow.. so no go


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 14, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i mean wasssup can i get some dollar ounces :]


Hahahaha yup


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2013)

i donno doc... i think i would prolly shit myself if i saw a cane spider bro.... those things look creepy as fuck..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 14, 2013)

Dude it is fucking hot today! I need to jump in the ocean soon.


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2013)

be carefull of sharks... and somoans..


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2013)

id jump in lake Michigan but im scared of ecoli... lol we fucked up the lake from us up too milwaukkee and bback down to gary.... the Michigan side of lake Michigan much much cleaner....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 14, 2013)

lol you funny bro lmao

I'm out. I'll shoot the shit with you later....stay HI


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2013)

lol i been stayin high since i was like 12.. nothing gonna change


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (May 14, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Dude it is fucking hot today! I need to jump in the ocean soon.


Ha ha I did that this past weekend


----------



## joe macclennan (May 14, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Dude zips go for a dollar here On da big island. Unbelievable


I tried to "like" this.

I couldn't just couldn't

I'm sorry bro


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 14, 2013)

supply and demand is da name of da game


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 14, 2013)

Awwwww...look at the cure little sk's.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 14, 2013)

gluckwitum^^

i thought i had 2 
but things happen and we move on 

sum times we have to cry a river 
then build a brige an get over it 


Erie I


----------



## poplars (May 14, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Awwwww...look at the cure little sk's.
> View attachment 2656472



do you have anymore of them? I suggest you germ them all if you do. best chance of getting that golden pheno.....


----------



## poplars (May 14, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Awwwww...look at the cure little sk's.
> View attachment 2656472



do you have anymore of them? I suggest you germ them all if you do. best chance of getting that golden pheno.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 14, 2013)

poplars said:


> do you have anymore of them? I suggest you germ them all if you do. best chance of getting that golden pheno.....


Yes i do. I'll pop more as soon as my solo cups free up lol


----------



## giggles26 (May 14, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Yes i do. I'll pop more as soon as my solo cups free up lol


Quit playing beer pong with all the local girls and you would have more


----------



## poplars (May 14, 2013)

they're cheap as fuck go to walmart!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 14, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Quit playing beer pong with all the local girls and you would have more


Hahaha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 14, 2013)

poplars said:


> they're cheap as fuck go to walmart!


Dude i live in the middle of nowhere. Only leave the place once a week to grab food and supplies. I am living off the grid. No plumbing, which means i shit in a hole, no electricity, which means i use a generator, and no running water. Gas is expensive as fuck here. I ain't driving All the way to town to grab solo cups lol


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 14, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Dude i live in the middle of nowhere. Only leave the place once a week to grab food and supplies. I am living off the grid. No plumbing, which means i shit in a hole, no electricity, which means i use a generator, and no running water. Gas is expensive as fuck here. I ain't driving All the way to town to grab solo cups lol



But you have internet?


Priorities, negro


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 14, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> But you have internet?
> 
> 
> Priorities, negro


Using android. And my connection is terrible! Cant yall tell? Lol My responses are late , lot of the time my signal goes dead and my connection comes and goes


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 14, 2013)

You know I love you, you know this,.......but if you are using a smart phone, you're not REALLY "off the grid". Pretty GD close though!


----------



## sunni (May 14, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> You know I love you, you know this,.......but if you are using a smart phone, you're not REALLY "off the grid". Pretty GD close though!


since ive seen the property i just imagine doc aimlessly walking round with his cell high up in the air trying to get a signal HAHAHAHha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> since ive seen the property i just imagine doc aimlessly walking round with his cell high up in the air trying to get a signal HAHAHAHha


Lol! So true lol and guess what? My generator just ran out of gas, i'm in the dark now. Fuck



But don't worry sunni, when you get here, I'll have solar and plumbing. And running water ^_^


----------



## sunni (May 14, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Lol! So true lol and guess what? My generator just ran out of gas, i'm in the dark now. Fuck
> 
> 
> 
> But don't worry sunni, when you get here, I'll have solar and plumbing. And running water ^_^


lol y abetter i dont do the whole camping int he bush thing i enjoy running water and plumbing.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 14, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> You know I love you, you know this,.......but if you are using a smart phone, you're not REALLY "off the grid". Pretty GD close though!


this is how i do laundry. Yup im off the grid


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 15, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> this is how i do laundry. Yup im off the grid
> View attachment 2656842



What the fuck is that? Why not just use your abs?


----------



## sunni (May 15, 2013)

yeah well this is how i do mine


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 15, 2013)

Seriously, Doc, what's your situation? Did you buy some land, or are you camping out a gorrilla grow?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2013)

Hahajja. First time i seen it i thought it was a plunger lol but you basically put clothes and Water with suds in a tub and pump away like your inflating A bicycke tube. Works better than the old style boards they used to use back in the day


ClaytonBigsby said:


> What the fuck is that? Why not just use your abs?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah well this is how i do mine


You suck lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Seriously, Doc, what's your situation? Did you buy some land, or are you camping out a gorrilla grow?


My and my buddy kkday got a project going on. This land is ours. We been planning this for a few years


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 15, 2013)

Sounds like a good time to me.......'cept for the running around in the dark trying to get a signal


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2013)

Ya clayton, it's all good. Solar should be installed sometime within the next couple weeks than plumbing after that. Already got the water catchment set up. Gotta install the gutters on the eaves so i can get water to the catchment. But i gotta finish painting the fascia and shit. Already primed it, just gotta paint now. So much work to be done still. Awesome experince though, for sure


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 15, 2013)

If I was single, I would love to come help


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2013)

You're an awesome dude clayton. 


Its not too bad though. I'm totally motivated even though it's tough at times. I got a goal that i am trying to achieve and i won't quit till it becomes reality. Sunni knows what I'm talking about ^_^


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 15, 2013)

Doc, that's like primal shit right there. What real man wouldn't want to build an off grid home. Roughing it is part of the adventure. You being there is just a big bonus. I'm jealous and stoked for you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunni (May 15, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> You're an awesome dude clayton.
> 
> 
> Its not too bad though. I'm totally motivated even though it's tough at times. I got a goal that i am trying to achieve and i won't quit till it becomes reality. Sunni knows what I'm talking about ^_^


hey ^_^ is my smiley btich


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2013)

sunni said:


> hey ^_^ is my smiley btich


Ya i know lol i stole it from you 


Thanks clayton.for the kind words


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> this is how i do laundry. Yup im off the grid
> View attachment 2656842


bum ass nigga....


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2013)

bought a pint of coyote piss... and like 2 pounds of polymer crystals... should be enough to fill the bottom of a bunch of holes when activated... germing 30 more beans ... warm weather is here to stay.... why am I still up???? its not coke I promise..


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2013)

btw..... super lemon haze and gdpxbluedream x kush getting chopped this Friday!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2013)

gdp cross... from norcal.. http://s689.photobucket.com/user/chitownsmoking/media/1368610867_zps7ecf0eb3.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2013)

100% organic indoor!!!!!! gotta love it


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2013)

excited for da docs og and docs og crosses!!!!!!! got docs f2's, docs x bubba, docs x bluedream!!!! look at this shit!!!! http://www.raredankness.com/Seeds/KUSH/DocsOG.htm


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2013)

ta dawwwwwww.... http://hpj.com/archives/2005/mar05/mar28/Illinoissoilnamednationsbes.CFM


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2013)

The main difference between Kane and Williamson County &#8211; and Steve Ruh&#8217;s and Jim Anderson&#8217;s farms - isn&#8217;t just a few hundred miles. Nor is it the amount of rain received this year, although Kane County has had at least a tiny bit more rain. It&#8217;s literally the ground the crops are planted in.
Illinois farmers like to boast their soil is the best in the world. But it depends on where you are in the state.
&#8220;When we talk about the best soil in the world, we&#8217;re talking about that soil in the northern two-third of Illinois,&#8221; clarifies John Hawkins, of the Illinois Farm Bureau.
Geologist Andrew Stumpf said this is all because of glaciers - from Ice Ages that occurred 600,000; 200,000; and 15,000 years ago.
&#8220;When the glaciers came across, they deposited glacial till &#8212; sand, silt, clay, gravel,&#8221; said Stumpf, who works with the Illinois State Geological Survey. &#8220;Soil develops in that material. it gets broken down and there is organic material mixed in. So, the soil is really a derivative of what material was there from the glacier.&#8221;




The result is deep, rich, dark black soil that holds water. Before he planted, Ruh felt like conditions were ripe for his best harvest ever. The relatively warm winter meant the ground hasn&#8217;t frozen, but there was still sufficient snow that was absorbed deep into the ground.
Unfortunately for farmers in the south, the glaciers went only as far as what is today I-70.
South of that, the other soils tend to be less fertile because of the clay, Stumpf said, adding those soils are sandier and can&#8217;t hold as much water.


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2013)

[h=2]Mollisols[/h]

The most common soils in Illinois are the fertile black mollisol soils. They were formed under vast fields of grass by the decomposition of many generations of grasses. When dry they are soft and granular. Mollisols are some of the most fertile soils anywhere on earth. They are found all over Illinois, and are most concentrated in the north and center of the state.




Read more: Illinois Soil Classification | eHow http://www.ehow.com/facts_7904668_illinois-soil-classification.html#ixzz2TMACmLuU


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2013)

breakdown of soil types http://www.ehow.com/list_7405731_soil-types-world.html


----------



## poplars (May 15, 2013)

looking forward to seeing the bud of that cross of mine 


smoking some Lush and tahoe og mixed together....


----------



## stak (May 15, 2013)

theexpress said:


> 100% organic indoor!!!!!! gotta love it





theexpress said:


> i give a fuck if its organic




What changed?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2013)

Someone sounds excited this morning lol 

What it do chitown? Sounds Like you got a lot on your plate as well. Stay safe man.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 15, 2013)

theexpress said:


> *Mollisols*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only other places on earth with our type of topsoil are located in wine producing areas of southern Europe.

http://soils.usda.gov/technical/classification/orders/mollisols_map.html


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2013)

stak said:


> What changed?


 it depends on the situation... I prefer to smoke organic myself... but when it comes to money ii don't give a fuck... nothhings changed


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2013)

Hahaha funny shit. Change of heart huh lol


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hahaha funny shit. Change of heart huh lol


 uhhhh noooooooooooooo......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2013)

Send some of that organic oregano this way homey! Lol


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Send some of that organic oregano this way homey! Lol


 ok.... with.... or without...p.c.p?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2013)

Sherm all da way lol


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Sherm all da way lol


 ohh you want the whole chitown experience huh lol


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2013)

fuck... I never did anything with those opium seeds....... maybe next year


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2013)

Next year? Just plant em now. Why next year


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (May 15, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> My and my buddy kkday got a project going on. This land is ours. We been planning this for a few years


I'm saving for something like this kinda my dream. Hope Yer good with animals like me get chickens. They will provide food and fertilizer. And some rabbits will do the same. Oh and some dogs "security". I like the fact your doing solar. If Yer planning to use the roof to catch water for the love of God check what roofing chems have been used. I always been weary of gutter water off my roof.


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2013)

cuzz I want them to bolt and make decent sized and lots of pods........


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> I'm saving for something like this kinda my dream. Hope Yer good with animals like me get chickens. They will provide food and fertilizer. And some rabbits will do the same. Oh and some dogs "security". I like the fact your doing solar. If Yer planning to use the roof to catch water for the love of God check what roofing chems have been used. I always been weary of gutter water off my roof.


lol this is how da doc washes his ass every morning...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 15, 2013)

now i dont feel bad you hard on erry fukn body


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> now i dont feel bad you hard on erry fukn body


 I gotta fuck with da doc and keep him humble.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> I'm saving for something like this kinda my dream. Hope Yer good with animals like me get chickens. They will provide food and fertilizer. And some rabbits will do the same. Oh and some dogs "security". I like the fact your doing solar. If Yer planning to use the roof to catch water for the love of God check what roofing chems have been used. I always been weary of gutter water off my roof.


Yup! Im on it. Been looking in CL for egg laying chickens. Gonna be full on farming. That's the life now 

Gonna get a bunch of animals, grow my own food, and dogs are gonna be here next week.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2013)

theexpress said:


> I gotta fuck with da doc and keep him humble.....


 likewise my friend lol


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> likewise my friend lol


 lol ay while u was washing ur lil Asian nutts in da river... http://s689.photobucket.com/user/chitownsmoking/media/1368649452_zpsee8b774c.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol ay while u was washing ur lil Asian nutts in da river... http://s689.photobucket.com/user/chitownsmoking/media/1368649452_zpsee8b774c.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1


lol. There is a hot pond around the way here that i use once in awhile lol gotta Do what gotta do lol


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2013)

ay sometimes u gotta just let ur nutts hang jo... this beer hittin me faster cuzz da heat....


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2013)

this next picture is for pops... my man got them solid ass genetics...


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2013)

gdp cross... no hps light.. http://s689.photobucket.com/user/chitownsmoking/media/1368663406_zpsa3c949e2.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26p3pIAiA84


----------



## poplars (May 15, 2013)

theexpress said:


> gdp cross... no hps light.. http://s689.photobucket.com/user/chitownsmoking/media/1368663406_zpsa3c949e2.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


is that gdp x bd??? it looks hella nice


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2013)

yes.... sorry for shitty cam. shit is blinged out trust me


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2013)

What you doing up at this hour?


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> What you doing up at this hour?


 smoking rocks.....  ... alotta da sk never came up :[ like a lot.... I planted 38... 3 came up :[ bich ass shit I think the soil I used was too thick for alotta them


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2013)

My sk's are doing fine. 100% germination rate so far


----------



## poplars (May 16, 2013)

mine are about 80% germination rate here.. sucks to hear that chitown. I'll make more this year...


and doc you should too, no point in me being the only vessel keping SK alive. just mamke sure you're picky about your males... this generation is the last generation we can really fuck around with breeding the bubba pheno. anymore and it risks being lost...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 16, 2013)

my numbers went up when i added heat pad an controller


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2013)

I would have to figure something out if i made seeds. I can't afford to get my crop seeded. I'd have to find someone here, on island, to have hold my male


----------



## mehrific (May 16, 2013)

theexpress said:


> smoking rocks.....  ... alotta da sk never came up :[ like a lot.... I planted 38... 3 came up :[ bich ass shit I think the soil I used was too thick for alotta them


Goddamn....smoking rocks.. change your location to... the land of the toothless?


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (May 16, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I would have to figure something out if i made seeds. I can't afford to get my crop seeded. I'd have to find someone here, on island, to have hold my male


Bet he is a great stud. I would hold him but I'm way south in the states. Keep him in a small cardboard chamber. The male wouldn't need a fancy set up. Maybe a window and supplement lighting in another room. Your keeping him for the genes to collect pollen not bud. When I make a indoor cross I use really small cloned males. Change your clothes wash your hands after handling a male. I've done this before with zero accidental insemination. I use cotton swab brush method.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Bet he is a great stud. I would hold him but I'm way south in the states. Keep him in a small cardboard chamber. The male wouldn't need a fancy set up. Maybe a window and supplement lighting in another room. Your keeping him for the genes to collect pollen not bud. When I make a indoor cross I use really small cloned males. Change your clothes wash your hands after handling a male. I've done this before with zero accidental insemination. I use cotton swab brush method.


 Get massive tradewinds in the islands. The breeze blows right thru this house. I can't take the risk of keeping a male here cause for one, this is how i make a living. Can't jepoardize it. And 2, my partner would kill me if i seeded our crop. For real, lol. This project ain't cheap. I'll just have to find someone on island to hold the Male should, and when, i get one...thanks For the tips though


----------



## kushhound187 (May 16, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I would have to figure something out if i made seeds. I can't afford to get my crop seeded. I'd have to find someone here, on island, to have hold my male


Pollen travils like 2-3 hundred kms. you gotta be so careful with outdoor


----------



## Cloudiology (May 16, 2013)

kushhound187 said:


> Pollen travils like 2-3 hundred kms. you gotta be so careful with outdoor


swear to christ if one day i crack open a window just to have my girls deflowered and seedy by some prick down't road... well i'll.... do.... nothing at all really..... lol


----------



## kushhound187 (May 16, 2013)

Lol, it would be unlikely. but if it happened, id keep the seeds to tell a story.

plus who knows, could be some killer mystery daddy.

But im into breeding now so i think like that


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 16, 2013)

theexpress said:


> smoking rocks.....  ... alotta da sk never came up :[ like a lot.... I planted 38... 3 came up :[ bich ass shit I think the soil I used was too thick for alotta them


Well shit, you're probably still in bed while I was out getting sunburned digging holes in mollisol. There were 2 deer feeding, they watched me dig while I watched them eat...the mosquitos are already the size of houseflies. And what are going in these holes you may wonder?...clones of this bitch.

Caramel candy kush, a pre-98 OG bubba clone X Ms Universe male...

Peace!


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2013)

ay doc.... would u fuck Rhonda rousey?


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2013)

I know id beast it!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ay doc.... would u fuck Rhonda rousey?


Fuck ya!! Her and the chick she's fighting. Zindago or whatever her name is, is a fucking hottie who can throw down


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2013)

id give it to cat zingano too....


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2013)

damn jo....


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2013)

I think ronda hotter thenn cat zingano




but she bad too


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2013)

theexpress said:


> I think ronda hotter thenn cat zingano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like cat better but rhonda smoking hot too


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2013)

Even meisha tate would get da dirty from me


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2013)

u be on dat bullshit doc.......,. look at rhondas face yo.... don't u just wanna nutt on it.. [youtube]LJ-yy1VgBUY[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Even meisha tate would get da dirty from me


 lol I heard u got a thing for cyborg santos? hahahah


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol I heard u got a thing for cyborg santos? hahahah


Ahahaha!  hell noooo!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2013)

theexpress said:


> u be on dat bullshit doc.......,. look at rhondas face yo.... don't u just wanna nutt on it.. [youtube]LJ-yy1VgBUY[/youtube]


Ya but cat got The most awesome smile.


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Ya but cat got The most awesome smile.


 that's ur opinion nigga


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2013)

dime peace


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2013)

[youtube]k1f0u-ICbyw[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2013)

90 of them thangs broke soil.... I put like 130 or so in... even germed some extra... somebug ate one of my lil straw. d seedlings...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2013)

I still got them 2 strawberry deisels doing their thang. They took little bit Cracks from leaf miner but i sprayed them along with everything else and now they stay doing cherry. I'll take pics when they get a lil bigger. Looking at starters ain't all that exciting lol


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2013)

yeah its funner watching paint [email protected]... my heart hurts for that straw d I lost... shit is some heat....


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2013)

goal is 60 female plants this year.... 30 per plot.. sux I gotta grow and water double that inn order to get that,,,breakin my back watering males.. that's why I usually fuck with clones...


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2013)

my dude in cali putting out 60-80 bluedreams and straw like 4 foot strawberry diesels at 4 foot tall in that hot desert socal sun.. that vic will see like 5 pounds a plant... gonna be a good year


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2013)

theexpress said:


> goal is 60 female plants this year.... 30 per plot.. sux I gotta grow and water double that inn order to get that,,,breakin my back watering males.. that's why I usually fuck with clones...


You solo? Get your boy scribbles to help you out


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2013)

poor lil oll me I have to be content with 4-6 ounces a plant... :[


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> You solo? Get your boy scribbles to help you out


 I got a 4 man team !!!!! yeah right il never show scribbles my grow... lol that nigga a consumer not producer!


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2013)

I pray for abundant rainfall this year.... if it rains good and wth the polymer crystals I may ony have to watr once a monthe


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2013)

[email protected]

Kkday just harvested a backyard plant yeilded 5 zips. I fly back over to oahu for the weekend so imma smoke that shit up for him lol


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2013)

im gonna top and supercrop all I can to them I don't see myself getting a pound a plant doing a gorilla grow.. I cant give them the time they need... id be happy with a 6 ounce avg, per plant


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2013)

fuck man the seedlings I just germed and planted today are doing shitty, something keeps eating them before they even turning green... its shit like this that makes me hate outdoor growing and starting from seeds... bitch ass shit....


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2013)

thank fucking god I don't pay for my seeds jo ... lol....


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (May 16, 2013)

Diatomaceous Earth just don't use this stuff if you have beneficial bugs like lady bugs and mantis. Around thus time of year grasshopper are born and hungry


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 16, 2013)

theexpress said:


> I got a 4 man team !!!!! yeah right il never show scribbles my grow... lol that nigga a consumer not producer!


That's 4 people too many my friend.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 16, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Diatomaceous Earth just don't use this stuff if you have beneficial bugs like lady bugs and mantis. Around thus time of year grasshopper are born and hungry


Nasty stuff, DM has the consistency of jello...but great for fungus gnat prevention on contained indoors.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (May 16, 2013)

...................................................


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (May 16, 2013)

I use DM for gnats mostly he could use it in the beginning til the seedlings are strong enough to fend for themselfs.


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> That's 4 people too many my friend.


 nahhhhhhhhh.... I trust my team....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2013)

Brah chishizzle, You ain't the only one taking cracks fucking catterpillars


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2013)

William625 said:


> Oh yeah, just got done with class....at work...drunk....


And who da fuck are you? lol spambot huh. Sheesh


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> View attachment 2659739View attachment 2659740View attachment 2659741Brah chishizzle, You ain't the only one taking cracks fucking catterpillars


I know u ate that thing lol


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2013)

when I was in socal and I caught a budworm eating my buds id feed it to the fire ants...


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (May 16, 2013)

it's been a long time chi


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2013)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> it's been a long time chi


 for sure......


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2013)

sk from 09 grow... http://s689.photobucket.com/user/chitownsmoking/media/newsk.jpg.html?sort=3&o=218


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2013)

http://s689.photobucket.com/user/chitownsmoking/media/newsk3.jpg.html?sort=3&o=216


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2013)

sk 2011/... http://s689.photobucket.com/user/chitownsmoking/media/DSC01522.jpg.html?sort=3&o=172


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (May 16, 2013)

not bad ... I forgot all about roll it up .. what u got going now?


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2013)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> not bad ... I forgot all about roll it up .. what u got going now?


 im working on an outdoor grow.... about a dozen different strains im runnin.. most of them new genetics


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2013)

yeah u used to see u on here a lot... u been gone like 2 years lol


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (May 16, 2013)

shit... more i think ..lol I'm still Growing tho .. shit is like crack .. u cant stop


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2013)

I was living in the inland empire last year bro... got to see a lot of socal...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2013)

theexpress said:


> I was living in the inland empire last year bro... got to see a lot of socal...


And smoke a lot of batu huh lol


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2013)

only in California can ur backyard be like this... and its ok... http://s689.photobucket.com/user/chitownsmoking/media/1347088173.jpg.html?sort=3&o=62


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> And smoke a lot of batu huh lol


 I may have hit da pookie once or twice...


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (May 16, 2013)

theexpress said:


> only in California can ur backyard be like this... and its ok... http://s689.photobucket.com/user/chitownsmoking/media/1347088173.jpg.html?sort=3&o=62


thats how mine was with 3 Banana Kush & 3 blackberry Kush...


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (May 16, 2013)

I.E Huh ..


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2013)

lol I ran 44 plants... sum dem shits was hefty jo... http://s689.photobucket.com/user/chitownsmoking/media/1347087886.jpg.html?sort=3&o=71


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2013)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> I.E Huh ..


 yes tweeker city usqa.. lol I know u got a bad taste in ur mouth just saying it..


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2013)

I was not too far from Victorville....... san Bernardino county... I liked the o.c. uch much better.. but u cant really grow 44 plants in ur yard in da oc...


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (May 16, 2013)

theexpress said:


> yes tweeker city usqa.. lol I know u got a bad taste in ur mouth just saying it..


yea... never in the I.E


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2013)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> yea... never in the I.E


 the high deserts of socal were pretty cool.... seen some shit I never seen anywere else..


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2013)

god mother fucking dammnit!!!! I fucking hate!!!!! hate!!!! HATE!!!!!! outdoor fuckiut something outside killed them...... waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too many fucking fucking variables... all my fucking seeds germed but something ate them... this isw str8 fucking bullshit..... this will prolly be my last year ever growing outside from seed. fuck seeds!!!!! fuck males... fuck watering males for 3 months till u know what they are... fuck weaker phenos.. fuck seeds in an outdoor seting period...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2013)

I feel your pain.... i got a big ass greenhouse with no plants in it yet  taking cracks so far and the season only just beginning


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2013)

I fucked up tryna start seeds in da ground outside... never fucking again...


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2013)

im done growing from seed outside.... I always take some kind of loss with seeds in beginning then I gotta kill half them cuzz they male... clone only from now on


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2013)

starting seeds in da ground? Guerilla? Ya you fucked up.


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2013)

20 fucking seeds/..... 4 fucking sprouts left.. they aint even fully green yet


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2013)

theexpress said:


> im done growing from seed outside.... I always take some kind of loss with seeds in beginning then I gotta kill half them cuzz they male... clone only from now on


Gimme your seeds then


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2013)

dude its in my back yard... a lil area its even got rabbit fencing by it.. insects got me..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2013)

Guerilla growing in your backyard? *snickers*
Oh my... lol


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2013)

stop being a peace of shit.. they were gonna get started there for 2 weeks then moved to the spot... I got close to 100 seedling already came up at my boys.... I need another 30


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2013)

I need to get about 2 dozen clones from my nigga up north this is ridickuless. he only got 2 strains doe.. fuckit.. ill clear a pound a plant plus from clone with pops gdp x and slh


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2013)

theexpress said:


> stop being a peace of shit.. they were gonna get started there for 2 weeks then moved to the spot... I got close to 100 seedling already came up at my boys.... I need another 30


U mad bro?


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> U mad bro?


 what gave it away?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2013)

you know i love you lol

It's okay bro, you'll just come back stronger. I feel your pain totally.kkday does too


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2013)

yall need to fuck with ur boy this fall... I got it on lock from da go to west coast... I love yall too... put some luuchi in my pockets g


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2013)

lol the waaaay u show me u love me is by how ya pay me


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2013)

lol I cant believe this shit... I grew in the heinious conditions of the socal high desert.... were nothing else would grow bare land... my shit was sooo green u coulda sworn it was a landrace strain accustomed to that area!!! and here I am back home and Im having issues sprouting seeds.. fuck my luck


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2013)

[youtube]jJOJL0EPOM0[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol the waaaay u show me u love me is by how ya pay me


I'll start You off by just inserting the tip. If you can handle that then I'll give you the whole 12" lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol I cant believe this shit... I grew in the heinious conditions of the socal high desert.... were nothing else would grow bare land... my shit was sooo green u coulda sworn it was a landrace strain accustomed to that area!!! and here I am back home and Im having issues sprouting seeds.. fuck my luck


Ya, but at least you got the best soil in the world lmao


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2013)

lol put da chode up nigga..... I got u beat on length and girth..... u wont know what hit ya... ya would swear there was a can of glade air freshner in ya mouth


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol put da chode up nigga..... I got u beat on length and girth..... u wont know what hit ya... ya would swear there was a can of glade air freshner in ya mouth


Ahahahaha! Show pics for prove!! I don't believe you


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Ahahahaha! Show pics for prove!! I don't believe you


 I got u my g ...


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2013)

[youtube]GTL8C_Qp9hI[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2013)

one of da only niggas on the east coast I fuck wit... [youtube]NW55FRXlPEs[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2013)

[youtube]tS3MXdzFSRI[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRwj7sixvN4


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2013)

getting it all ready http://s689.photobucket.com/user/chitownsmoking/media/1368816624_zps58b662d3.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2013)

http://s689.photobucket.com/user/chitownsmoking/media/1368816662_zps65887c6a.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2013)

I think I should have grabbed an extra pound for plants... it says a teaspoon per gallon of soil... ima already activate it and layer it on bottom of holes...


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2013)

that's some good ass coyote urine too... it says they feed there coyotes raw meat as appose to dog food.... makes for some pungent piss..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2013)

oh really Now? ...lol let me know if you need some tiger piss, i gotcha on that


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> oh really Now? ...lol let me know if you need some tiger piss, i gotcha on that


 scribbles pittbull bruce killed 4 tcoyotes last week bro... he was walkin bruce in the forrestt preserve... and a female coyote in heat caught bruces attention... he took off after the female and found like a pack of 6 ot more coyotes... they start scraappin bruce kills one coyote with a single bite on his snout.. scribbles said that one coyote snout was bent waaaaaaay left on the top part of its mouth.. 2 coyotes ran away bruce killed the other 4 in like 10 minuetes... then scribbles said he raped da female coyote...


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2013)

bruce is a bad ass game bred fight pitt.... does not feel pain at all... his bloodline is mason/carver


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2013)

lol..Scribbles cracks me up


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2013)

lol this is bruce .. aka bruce lee... coyote killa all day... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M68QEQPBHwk&list=FLGuDltnDJazYE3MgbVoSQ6g&index=8


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2013)

lol scribbles in da tree... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8Y7yc1FrDM


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2013)

i found the culprits fuckin my seedlings up.. iits some dull red colored ants... caught them red handed eatin my shit... so I sprayed everything with raid... how that for organic mother fucker lol... fucking 20 some seeds and all I got left is 5 seedlings .... didn't even leave me a strawberry d.. bitches


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 17, 2013)

i would have gotten more pleasure wit lighter fluid an a match 

or stompin da azzez


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> i would have gotten more pleasure wit lighter fluid an a match
> 
> or stompin da azzez


 they were on my plants doe..... ima train a wolf spider to attack on command


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2013)

gettem boy....


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 17, 2013)

dat'll do da joby fo sho


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2013)

I fucking hate spiders.... dirty dirty lil mother fuckers.... that's a big reason why I go threw the woods in sweat pants tucked into my socks and a hoody with the hood pulled over my face... I hate walking into lets say a big ass baannas spiders web... and the ticks are awefull too...


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2013)

it be 95 out with [email protected] humidity im in da wooods like its fall lol


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2013)

I think ima buy a couple of these if I can somehow strap it to my back like a back pack... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Outdoor-Hiking-Folding-Solar-Camp-Shower-Water-Bathing-Bag-40L-10-Gallons-Black-/271054406005?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1c1a0175 I bet its much fucking easier then carrying 2-3 gallong of water per hand


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 17, 2013)

da 4 hooks on top strap rwo to a sholder pole like da chinese 40 liter about 80 pounds


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 18, 2013)

theexpress said:


> I think ima buy a couple of these if I can somehow strap it to my back like a back pack... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Outdoor-Hiking-Folding-Solar-Camp-Shower-Water-Bathing-Bag-40L-10-Gallons-Black-/271054406005?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1c1a0175 I bet its much fucking easier then carrying 2-3 gallong of water per hand


10 gallons weighs a tad over 80 lbs, those plastic loops on top are probably not designed to attach backpack type straps.

BTW, this product saves a ton of watering:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Miracle-Gro-0-75-lb-Water-Storing-Crystals-100831/202563065#.UZeO1Uouung


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 18, 2013)

Aye 1 gal close to 4 liters 

4 x 10 = 40 liters i said close to 80 pounds per 
was just talikn liters cause add was talkin liters 

stay up bro


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> 10 gallons weighs a tad over 80 lbs, those plastic loops on top are probably not designed to attach backpack type straps.
> 
> BTW, this product saves a ton of watering:
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Miracle-Gro-0-75-lb-Water-Storing-Crystals-100831/202563065#.UZeO1Uouung


I got 2 pounds of that... I was gonna get the zeba corn kind but I couldntg find it


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 18, 2013)

theexpress said:


> I got 2 pounds of that... I was gonna get the zeba corn kind but I couldntg find it


I used 2 teaspoons in a 2x2 hole 2 days ago after transplanting and of course watering afterwards. It hasn't rained, went back today to find the ground still wet...strong shit. 

Not sure where you're at these days, but if anywhere in the Midwest watch out for black-legged ticks...fuckers are really bad this spring and they carry lyme disease. I found one the other day in my shirt, now I shower immediately upon returning cuz' I don't know if they're in my pants...


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2013)

ima activate the crystals first.. then layer it on the bottom fill with lil dirt... add plant... fill up rest way with dirt... its a beatifull day in da chi... still my heart misses California... I just don't got nobody out there... just my weed plugs lol... I may be back..... if I can save 6 diggits worth of money at the end of this year I will be back.... even if I gotta post up in a single wide trailor in da high desert on a couple acres of land with well water. IM BOUT DAT LIFE!!!! I miss my prop 215!!!


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2013)

wish I would have gotten to see the emerald triangle... think I would fit in good over there... they would accept my ghetto ass after they sample my fruits... its soo hard to move ur meds from there doe... they got it on lock come croptover.... for that reason plus supply and demand if u got a bangin outdoor crop that came in eary u getting it in jo!!!!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 19, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ima activate the crystals first.. then layer it on the bottom fill with lil dirt... add plant... fill up rest way with dirt... its a beatifull day in da chi... still my heart misses California... I just don't got nobody out there... just my weed plugs lol... I may be back..... if I can save 6 diggits worth of money at the end of this year I will be back.... even if I gotta post up in a single wide trailor in da high desert on a couple acres of land with well water. IM BOUT DAT LIFE!!!! I miss my prop 215!!!


Same here, I need to buy a chunk of land so I can grow trees instead of bushes...too many damn *2-legged creatures* riding horses in this area make my job a lot more difficult.

Time to go sweat some more before the rains hit.

Peace!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 19, 2013)

theexpress said:


> wish I would have gotten to see the emerald triangle... think I would fit in good over there... they would accept my ghetto ass after they sample my fruits... its soo hard to move ur meds from there doe... they got it on lock come croptover.... for that reason plus supply and demand if u got a bangin outdoor crop that came in eary u getting it in jo!!!!


Would this be the place you had in mind?....

[video=youtube;ZM0N3z_Kikg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZM0N3z_Kikg&amp;list=UUeH4pozs0NPJn0CW5cvbt5A&amp; index=3[/video]


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2013)

naw I was thinking more like this... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgSfsXBa19U


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2013)

[youtube]lwpPKPjwe08[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2013)

[youtube]vOdlLGViow8[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2013)

[youtube]cpmBWJGTegY[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2013)

"never turn on da hood that's where u got ur game fro" [youtube]9TjcpeJnG48[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2013)

[youtube]VXXVEoX92_Q[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (May 21, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Zc6yekaYlY


----------



## theexpress (May 21, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N59jnYlxEo8


----------



## poplars (May 22, 2013)

so I made coconut oil capsules using the ethanol extraction method, but it was a superconcentrated ethanol extraction, reduced to 4 oz of extra virgin coconut oil.

activated using 250 degrees F in an oil bath (in the beginning, no longer using this method, oven isn't as smelly...), finished with 250 in the oven

had the resulting product tested at a music festival, they had a booth setup.

my capsules tested in at...

85MG THC per 00 Cap, 90MG per gram of oil.
5MG THCV per 00 Cap, 
2MG CBG
1MG CBC

the dude said it was the best coconut oil he has ever tested. I credit skunk pharm LLC, bad kitty smiles, and psychedelic sam for all their useful information.


edit: forgot to mention there was absolutely NO THCa, or CBN, meaning there was absolutely no degradation and it was 100% activated!!!


----------



## theexpress (May 22, 2013)

who tested ur shit? u sent it in to a lab?


----------



## poplars (May 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> who tested ur shit? u sent it in to a lab?


these guys had a booth setup at the festival

www.canna-test.com


----------



## Integra21 (May 22, 2013)

bet your shoulders are glad about the rain we're getting.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ima activate the crystals first.. then layer it on the bottom fill with lil dirt... add plant... fill up rest way with dirt... its a beatifull day in da chi... still my heart misses California... I just don't got nobody out there... just my weed plugs lol... I may be back..... if I can save 6 diggits worth of money at the end of this year I will be back.... even if I gotta post up in a single wide trailor in da high desert on a couple acres of land with well water. IM BOUT DAT LIFE!!!! I miss my prop 215!!!


You gon go guerrilla in the middle of the city ?


----------



## theexpress (May 22, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> You gon go guerrilla in the middle of the city ?


 yup I got my holes already dug at my spot...




whats up jo.. aint seen u around in a grip...


----------



## theexpress (May 22, 2013)

Integra21 said:


> bet your shoulders are glad about the rain we're getting.


 were still at about half inches we should e for this month on avg. but there is more days left and more rain coming....


----------



## theexpress (May 23, 2013)

finally have the right number of seedlings up!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 23, 2013)

How much you got player? I'm finally getting back on track..still gonna be a good year for this soljah


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 23, 2013)

I'm trying to load pictures but it's giving me problems. Its taking my pictures but it ain't putting them in my posts... bumming my trip. Lamo


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 23, 2013)

Fuck it. No pics for the peanut gallery then. Oh well...maybe next time


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 24, 2013)

need sum big pots for your holes you dug


----------



## theexpress (May 24, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> How much you got player? I'm finally getting back on track..still gonna be a good year for this soljah


 120....................................................


----------



## theexpress (May 24, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> You gon go guerrilla in the middle of the city ?


 http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-504083_162-57525898-504083/chicago-marijuana-field-about-1500-pot-plants-worth-$10-million-found-growing-in-citys-south-side-police-say/


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 24, 2013)

theexpress said:


> finally have the right number of seedlings up!!!!!!


I'm happy to say I'm finally done planting outdoors, but I should have hardened off more...a few had taco leaf I put in 10 days ago. Hell the ground was still so moist I didn't even need to water the ones I just planted.

Happy holiday weekend.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 24, 2013)

theexpress said:


> http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-504083_162-57525898-504083/chicago-marijuana-field-about-1500-pot-plants-worth-$10-million-found-growing-in-citys-south-side-police-say/


They used the wrong strain for that type of a commercial operation...C99 would have had those growers out of there before all the surrounding native vegetation turned yellow and exposing their field of green.


----------



## theexpress (May 24, 2013)

anything with 10 or less weeks flowering time will finish just fine in northern Illinois.. down the state in central and south il. waaaaaay down there like 7 hours or more drive south u got even more time.. 12-14-week strains can finish there...


----------



## theexpress (May 24, 2013)

but og kush, bubba kush, sour diesel. all hybrid hazes, anything put pure tropical sativas will finish on time up here


----------



## theexpress (May 24, 2013)

flowering time starts here from id-late aug. first frost comes usually mid oct. my hardy plants can take a couple frosts easy... u gotta figure also its only frost till sun comes up big pants with deep roots wont be botherd by this and most indicas prefer this.. I van leave plants outside comfortably until Halloween on an avg year.. some years it stays soo warm u can go until first week of nov. or so.


----------



## theexpress (May 24, 2013)

my seedling still small with the biggest ones starting there first set of true leaves or the 3 fingerd leaves... the cold we having aint helping them... not when there this lil and not in ground yet... im sure there growth slowed slightly but other then that they aint botherd... still heathy green. and exposing most of these indica dom hybrids to the cold early will harden them for the real cold come fall...


----------



## theexpress (May 24, 2013)

yo that tangerine dream from barneys farm is a mother fucker!!!! I been getting it from a local grower threw some gang banger and its always been just ok/decent.. his last batch was fucking phenominal.. it seems like not only a different phenol but altogather almost different strain.. It only looks da same... taste/smell is way different now... u coulda told me this was some og18 pr some and id beleave u.. its got a meaty skunky smell... purply.. fat ass nuggs, and kiefed out... I swore off barneys farm after my violator kush {which was dank has fuck and tasted like cherry jolly ranchers} hermed on me.. ima have to get some reg sexed seeds and hope to run into that phenol


----------



## poplars (May 24, 2013)

stay with the growing man you sound like you're actually having fun again.


----------



## theexpress (May 24, 2013)

poplars said:


> stay with the growing man you sound like you're actually having fun again.


 its all I got to look forward too!!!!


----------



## theexpress (May 24, 2013)

im popping a couple extra seeds to offset the small number of plants I expect to loose to the elements...


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (May 24, 2013)

Ahhh the great outdoors  I did the same. Weather has been crazy lately but a lil more predictable. Im full guerilla mode now. I wish I had my patio still  Good luck this season.


----------



## poplars (May 24, 2013)

my plants are looking great, hit em with veg nutes today (buddha grow, about 90ML distributed throughout ~30 plants... mixed with a few gallons of water of course.)

my plants had been sorta viciously topped by a goat almost 2 weeks ago, so they're finally almost fully recovered and back in full veg mode. kinda sucks because I would have had the biggest plants yet this year if they hadn't been viciously topped. however I still think there's a good chance I might have my biggest year yet. none of the plants were killed by the goat thankfully. 

either way I got some nice strains lined up, running 18 plants this year, pretty stoked. got extra soil as well (1.6 yards) as well as using compost tea, I'm sure the compost tea we gave them immediately the next day after being fucked up by the goat helped them recover dramatically faster...

so that's where we're at, waiting for the growth to fully recover before I take pics (by fully recover I mean like it just looks like a nice bush again, instead of seeing spots where limbs used to be.) 


smoking on a mix of sour kush, lush, and tahoe og, quite nice indeed.


----------



## theexpress (May 25, 2013)

poplars said:


> my plants are looking great, hit em with veg nutes today (buddha grow, about 90ML distributed throughout ~30 plants... mixed with a few gallons of water of course.)
> 
> my plants had been sorta viciously topped by a goat almost 2 weeks ago, so they're finally almost fully recovered and back in full veg mode. kinda sucks because I would have had the biggest plants yet this year if they hadn't been viciously topped. however I still think there's a good chance I might have my biggest year yet. none of the plants were killed by the goat thankfully.
> 
> ...


lol topped by a goat.... one man worries about bunnies n deer... other man has to b weary of goats...


----------



## theexpress (May 25, 2013)

ufc tomorrow night.... cant wait for jds mark hunt... I also think bigfoot is gonna pull off the upset.. I think he is gonna knock cain out... either that or cain wins a u.d.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 25, 2013)

theexpress said:


> my seedling still small with the biggest ones starting there first set of true leaves or the 3 fingerd leaves... the cold we having aint helping them... not when there this lil and not in ground yet... im sure there growth slowed slightly but other then that they aint botherd... still heathy green. and exposing most of these indica dom hybrids to the cold early will harden them for the real cold come fall...


Ah, those clones I tossed in the ground yesterday are going WTF?...and the forecast calls for shit til' almost Wed. now. On the upside, no need to water.

Speaking of water, it's that godamn lake hardly anyone uses anymore which causes these cool wet springs...I'd like to drain that bitch into Canada somewhere


----------



## poplars (May 25, 2013)

gonnabe digging some new holes, planting some blackberry kushes today if I mix the soil quick enough... fuck yeah.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 25, 2013)

my Peyote Purple choped yest at 8.2 wks
she is a sister to bubba kush 
and is supposed to be dusted wit bubba kush pollen was a little old we will see 
a hansome plant 







good Karma 
good grows
good luck to all


----------



## theexpress (May 25, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> my Peyote Purple choped yest at 8.2 wks
> she is a sister to bubba kush
> and is supposed to be dusted wit bubba kush pollen was a little old we will see
> a hansome plant
> ...


i consider myself a master of the bubba kush strain!!! ive grown soooo much fucking bubba bro!!! I can clearly see the bubbba in that peyote strain...from the bud structure to the degree of frostiness... looks t be very bubba lening


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 25, 2013)

yeah for most part it is is very bubba my second time to run it i was very happy wit it da first time 
my first harvest for a long while 
i shut down way to early for a kidney transplant i had in december havin bad luck since 
was forced to buy dime bags from newark 
but is good to be back in form


----------



## theexpress (May 25, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> yeah for most part it is is very bubba my second time to run it i was very happy wit it da first time
> my first harvest for a long while
> i shut down way to early for a kidney transplant i had in december havin bad luck since
> was forced to buy dime bags from newark
> but is good to be back in form


awwwww bro... u let them cut ya open and shit.... man I hope my life don't come to that.. I don't even let them stick needles in me.. think id rather die..


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 25, 2013)

i hear whut you say and as a kid i agreed wit you 
as an old man im glad day got all dat shit 


you funny and i hope it dont come to that if thats the way you feeel 
to me bettern the options 

glad for the times we live in i imagine the civil war days cutting off a leg give you a shot of rotgut tell you to bit on a piece of wood


----------



## theexpress (May 25, 2013)

jds wrecked mark hunt tonight... knocked out da super somoan In spectactular fashion!!!!


----------



## theexpress (May 25, 2013)

hurry up and watch this before powers that be take it down... http://forum.fightnext.com/showthread.php?1986-Junior-Dos-Santos-vs-Mark-Hunt-Betting-amp-Discuss


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 26, 2013)

jds get another chance now.


----------



## theexpress (May 26, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> jds get another chance now.


 cain is gonna stanged


----------



## theexpress (May 26, 2013)

noonne has ever done that to mark hunt....


----------



## theexpress (May 26, 2013)

da land of da Lincoln might get a lil less shittier... http://blogs.findlaw.com/law_and_life/2013/05/illinois-medical-marijuana-bill-awaits-govs-ok.html


----------



## theexpress (May 26, 2013)

on the other side of the spectrum cali is shutting shit down... atlleast socal.. all the mobile and buisssnes front disp. are forced to close!!! all the ones in the o.c. gone... there was this lil strip mall in gardon grove that had 5 dispenseries in that lil strip... all those are gone...


----------



## theexpress (May 26, 2013)

lol...


----------



## theexpress (May 27, 2013)

SPRINGFIELD, Ill.  Illinois lawmakers agreed to legalize the use of medical marijuana on Friday under a plan that's being billed as the strictest in the nation among states that have authorized the drug's medicinal use, though it was unclear whether the Democratic governor plans to sign it.
The plan authorizes a pilot program for physicians to prescribe marijuana only to patients with whom they have an existing relationship. Background checks are required, and patients must have at least one of more than three dozen terminal illnesses or other debilitating medical conditions specifically listed in the bill.
Gov. Pat Quinn has declined to say whether he supports the legislation, saying only that he was "open-minded" on the issue. Lt. Gov. Sheila Simon, a former prosecutor, has said she is in favor of the plan after meeting with patients, including military veterans.
The proposed legislation creates a framework for a four-year pilot program that includes requiring patients and caregivers to undergo background checks. It sets a 2.5 ounce limit per patient per purchase and calls for 60 dispensaries regulated by the state where patients could buy the drug.
"We are embarking here on a way to achieve relief, compassionate relief, consistent with the law (with) a system which avoids abuse," said the bill's sponsor, Democratic Sen. Bill Haine of Alton. "It's the tightest, most controlled legislative initiative in the United State related to medical cannabis."
Supporters say it is a compassionate measure that could save patients from the agony caused by illnesses such as cancer, multiple sclerosis and HIV. They argue that marijuana can relieve continual pain without triggering the harmful effects of other prescription drugs, including painkillers such as Oxycontin and Vicodin.
But opponents contend the program could encourage the recreational use of marijuana, especially among teenagers.
A report issued last month by the Pew Research Center poll showed that 77 percent of Americans say marijuana has legitimate medical uses. Eighteen states and the District of Columbia allow the use of marijuana for medical purposes.
But critics in the Illinois Senate, which approved the plan Friday in a 35-21 vote, worried about whether the regulations would be enough to prevent abuse of the drug.
"For every touching story that we have heard about the benefits of those in pain, I remind you today that there are a thousand times more parents who will never be relieved from the pain of losing a child due to addiction, which in many cases has started with the very illegal, FDA-unapproved, addiction-forming drug you are asking us to make a normal part of our communities," Sen. Kyle McCarter, a Republican from Lebanon, said ahead of the chamber's vote.
Under the bill, patients who are prescribed the drug would automatically consent to submit to a sobriety field test should a police officer suspect they were driving under the influence of the drug. But leading Illinois law enforcement organizations have opposed the legislation, saying the test cannot determine if a motorist is under the influence of marijuana. The groups say the test works only for alcohol.
Haine, however, said his measure is the strictest the General Assembly has considered on medical marijuana.
Haine and other supporters have advocated for the issue for several years. A measure that cleared the Senate failed in the House in 2011. The current version of the bill received the House's approval in April.


Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/05/19/illinois-senate-approves-bill-to-legalize-medical-marijuana/#ixzz2UTuBkmgb


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 27, 2013)

kinda lame...idk if im for or against legalization anymore.


----------



## theexpress (May 27, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> kinda lame...idk if im for or against legalization anymore.


 as long has I don't go to the joint idc myself...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 27, 2013)

im on that same boat. but i feel id rather not have to worry about jail.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 27, 2013)

i been hearin them LEP boys on the radio n seen a video or two.


----------



## theexpress (May 27, 2013)

yeah.... jail is for da birds..... how can I grow good marijuana if im in jail...


----------



## theexpress (May 27, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i been hearin them LEP boys on the radio n seen a video or two.


 yeah the bogus boys commin up.... moonie and them... look out for lil durk too..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 27, 2013)

yea i been i been hearing lil durk for a minute, them boyz G right? one of my young ones got a award for sum shit at da gd ball in ms last month.


----------



## theexpress (May 27, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yea i been i been hearing lil durk for a minute, them boyz G right? one of my young ones got a award for sum shit at da gd ball in ms last month.


 I donno wtf that man is... they need to stop just blessin fools whatever happened to jumpin niggas in... I had to run da gauntlet...


----------



## theexpress (May 27, 2013)

this man right here a 7-4 chiitown original http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vs8ZF9WgzbI


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 27, 2013)

theexpress said:


> I donno wtf that man is... they need to stop just blessin fools whatever happened to jumpin niggas in... I had to run da gauntlet...


Lol, i got jumped in. Most people do, especially young'ns. But no, an actual award. this was a ball wit a few hundred g's from all over the country.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 27, 2013)

theexpress said:


> SPRINGFIELD, Ill.  Illinois lawmakers agreed to legalize the use of medical marijuana on Friday under a plan that's being billed as the strictest in the nation among states that have authorized the drug's medicinal use, though it was unclear whether the Democratic governor plans to sign it.
> The plan authorizes a pilot program for physicians to prescribe marijuana only to patients with whom they have an existing relationship. Background checks are required, and patients must have at least one of more than three dozen terminal illnesses or other debilitating medical conditions specifically listed in the bill.
> Gov. Pat Quinn has declined to say whether he supports the legislation, saying only that he was "open-minded" on the issue. Lt. Gov. Sheila Simon, a former prosecutor, has said she is in favor of the plan after meeting with patients, including military veterans.
> The proposed legislation creates a framework for a four-year pilot program that includes requiring patients and caregivers to undergo background checks. It sets a 2.5 ounce limit per patient per purchase and calls for 60 dispensaries regulated by the state where patients could buy the drug.
> ...


This nonsense is set-up for corporate grow ops so they can be taxed at higher rates. And since I know they didn't spend the past year popping beans, looking for desired phenos, and creating mother's from said phenos...their end product will most likely be 'medical mids'.

Fuck em' and their economic laws, which are always created for one purpose...to make a select few rich while raping everyone else.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 27, 2013)

real shyt though. i think since im not growing i might get into activism.


----------



## theexpress (May 27, 2013)

my shit will still fetch 60 all day in that case sunbizz..


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 27, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> real shyt though. i think since im not growing i might get into activism.


But actively growing pays much better...


----------



## poplars (May 27, 2013)

on a lighter note, I saw these guys live while I was on shrooms about a week ago...

was breathtakingly amazing... at 1-2 am....

[video=youtube;YFg-3zJhs3Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFg-3zJhs3Q[/video]


----------



## poplars (May 27, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> real shyt though. i think since im not growing i might get into activism.


dude that's some serious shit mad respect!!!!!

without activists we wouldn't even be on this site talking about growing today.... mad respect......


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 27, 2013)

poplars said:


> dude that's some serious shit mad respect!!!!!
> 
> without activists we wouldn't even be on this site talking about growing today.... mad respect......


exactly, and i have a cult following to start. and i know a few lobbyist but they are doing it for other reasons but im going to go to the local norml meeting n see what happens i love this hobby and plant it has done very much for me and i mean that to the bone.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 27, 2013)

theexpress said:


> cain is gonna stanged


not anytime soon, and not by some punkass brasilian...;olol


----------



## theexpress (May 27, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> not anytime soon, and not by some punkass brasilian...;olol


 cain w will be wired shut by dos santos.... there rubber match isn't gonna be like he last one were jds didn't even land a punch... it will be more like there first one.. watch...


----------



## theexpress (May 27, 2013)

I don't like cain... ive never liked cain.. maybe its because I don't like most wrestlers.. he is a very smart fighter who uses his colliget div. 1 wrestling real well in mma.. but also he is a boring ass mother fucker to watch fight.. even when he does finish.. only fight of his wasn't boring to watch was when he knocked out big nog, and when jds floored his ass..i know dos santos can beat cain... he has before... made it look easy and fast.... danie cormier can also beat cain... at his own game even.. I think frank mir has a good chance to submit cain.. if cain fought big country or mark hunt he would ground fuck them for 3-5 rounds and win by decision.. he don't have the stopping power to end the fight early on both them, both those guys can knock cain out if they land.. shit anyone at h..w. can ko cain if they land. cain don't have a chin.. which is why he wont last.. he never had one shot ko power ever... and that's the last thing to go as u age {cain is 30} ur cardeo also goes down.... cain has good speed when it comes to shooting in.. he doesn't have anywere close to the hand speed o jds.. also its important to have a good chin.. if u cant take a punch u in da wrong sport. a chin is something ur born with or not.. u can do all the roids inn the world and get swollen has fuck and still get dropped ask alistar overeem.. also cain is not so successful at taking people down anymore.. jds stuffed soo many take downs from him.. he couldn't take down silva las fight.. he wont last...


----------



## billcollector99 (May 27, 2013)

theexpress said:


> cain w will be wired shut by dos santos.... there rubber match isn't gonna be like he last one were jds didn't even land a punch... it will be more like there first one.. watch...


wanna bet some of dem sk beans on that? lol


----------



## billcollector99 (May 27, 2013)

The last fight Cain coulda ended it in any round he wanted to. He purposely drug it out 5 rounds so he could beat on Cigano as long as possible.


----------



## theexpress (May 28, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> wanna bet some of dem sk beans on that? lol


 ill put a pound on da line...


----------



## theexpress (May 28, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> The last fight Cain coulda ended it in any round he wanted to. He purposely drug it out 5 rounds so he could beat on Cigano as long as possible.


 our out of ur fucking mind..... lmao.... wow... if he coulda stopped the fight he would have.. he gave cugano all he had and cigano took it... at no time was the fight in jepordy of being stopped... not like cain got stopped in 64 seconds..s by jds


----------



## theexpress (May 28, 2013)

[youtube]238CAfTFXtM[/youtube]


----------



## billcollector99 (May 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> our out of ur fucking mind..... lmao.... wow... if he coulda stopped the fight he would have.. he gave cugano all he had and cigano took it... at no time was the fight in jepordy of being stopped... not like cain got stopped in 64 seconds..s by jds


I guess i saw it differently...
JDS was manhandled in all 5 rounds imo.

They are all a bunch of giant roided mofos anyway, lol.

I guess we will all see when they have that 3rd match up huh.

And i don't want lb. just some beans  

I mean, a beaner has to have his beans!! lol


----------



## theexpress (May 29, 2013)

smoking on that gdp x bluedream x down river kush... aka da pops delux... shiit smells like sweet grape candy... and taste like musty grapes!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (May 29, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEtNRGbVISs


----------



## theexpress (May 29, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0Ad6KB7NW8


----------



## theexpress (May 29, 2013)

what u know bout this T? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=truEh4S8pr8


----------



## theexpress (May 29, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkDUEFa5efw


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 29, 2013)

theexpress said:


> what u know bout this T? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=truEh4S8pr8


See that little icon on the above right(second from the end)?.

Click on it, then paste video:

[video=youtube;truEh4S8pr8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=truEh4S8pr8[/video]

On another note, had to top the first 4 in-ground kush...too much rain this year when last year we had none.


----------



## theexpress (May 29, 2013)

I don't mind the rain we needed it bad... aint get shit here last year...


----------



## theexpress (May 29, 2013)

[youtube]gsitWzZFF30[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (May 29, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6Y7UZbGx1Q


----------



## theexpress (May 29, 2013)

lol http://kdvr.com/2013/05/29/beaver-attacks-kills-fisherman-in-belarus/


----------



## poplars (May 29, 2013)

looks like that stuff is uppity huh!! lol


----------



## theexpress (May 29, 2013)

poplars said:


> looks like that stuff is uppity huh!! lol


 mostly sativa like 65% maybe a lil more... the slh is all heady...


----------



## poplars (May 29, 2013)

theexpress said:


> mostly sativa like 65% maybe a lil more... the slh is all heady...


yeah that cross in my experience is definitely a more upbeat high. has a nice amount of body in some phenos though that is really satisfying.


so I"m gonna be traveling this year instead of growing, if I'm doing any growing it'll probably be helping people to try to work out a better spot for next year. going to have my buddy run my plants for me this year and I'll get 60% of it. don't got much other choice at this point, gotta make something happen.


----------



## theexpress (May 29, 2013)

poplars said:


> yeah that cross in my experience is definitely a more upbeat high. has a nice amount of body in some phenos though that is really satisfying.
> 
> 
> so I"m gonna be traveling this year instead of growing, if I'm doing any growing it'll probably be helping people to try to work out a better spot for next year. going to have my buddy run my plants for me this year and I'll get 60% of it. don't got much other choice at this point, gotta make something happen.


looks like im gonna have to make the f6 sks?.... that's gonna be a bitch from gorilla growing... were u traveling to


----------



## poplars (May 29, 2013)

theexpress said:


> looks like im gonna have to make the f6 sks?.... that's gonna be a bitch from gorilla growing... were u traveling to



yeah it's lookin like it idk what else. going to washington first, then going to be camping around oregon just networking and having fun. trying to make shit work with a crazy drug addict bitch isn't worth it, better off trying to make something else for ourselves...

I still have like 6-8 seeds of sk so I can make F6's next year or something but I highly recommend you transplant a male when it shows up guerilla and keep it alive frankenstien style and get as much pollen off it as possible.


----------



## theexpress (May 30, 2013)

poplars said:


> yeah it's lookin like it idk what else. going to washington first, then going to be camping around oregon just networking and having fun. trying to make shit work with a crazy drug addict bitch isn't worth it, better off trying to make something else for ourselves...
> 
> I still have like 6-8 seeds of sk so I can make F6's next year or something but I highly recommend you transplant a male when it shows up guerilla and keep it alive frankenstien style and get as much pollen off it as possible.


fuck........ I donno if I can do all that.... im just gonna have to break down the sk bubba dom nuggs and hope to god I get a seed or 2 every couple ounces...


----------



## theexpress (May 30, 2013)

I wish u the best of luck bro!!!!! sounds like ur up to some hippie shit.... good luck with everything and I hope it all works out for u....


----------



## theexpress (May 30, 2013)

just keep coming on here pops..... cuzz once I see all the origenals don't log on here no more im gone as well.. I only stick around here for a few of yall and give yall insight to my illicit life..


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 30, 2013)

^^ you are good at dat bro



*so I"m gonna be traveling this year instead of growing, if I'm doing any growing it'll probably be helping people to try to work out a better spot for next year. going to have my buddy run my plants for me this year and I'll get 60% of it. don't got much other choice at this point, gotta make something happen.
*gluck Popo


----------



## theexpress (May 30, 2013)

throwback Thursday [youtube]12qpqzb0spQ[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (May 30, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> ^^ you are good at dat bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what giving insight to shit I do?.... I don't wanna get popped off... ill str8 up lie to the police while lookin them in the eye with a smile.... at the same time if they get me fuckem!!! they could suck my dick jo!!!! that's all u can do to me is lock me up for a couple years in a small cell lol... mother fucker my mind is a scarier place then that.. im Spanish cobra affiliated so its not like ima have a hard time... too many my folks locked up in da Illinois department of corrections... it be nice to shake up with some them niggas.. and ima still do the same shit when I get out.. even on parole... they might has well just shoot me in the head if what im doing bothers them too much... cuzz aint shit changing this way jack.. bettemup


----------



## theexpress (May 30, 2013)

I my eyes anything to do with cannabiss isn't a crime.. I gives a fuck what others think


----------



## theexpress (May 30, 2013)

[youtube]TgJEGI-ThmE[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (May 30, 2013)

[youtube]nYTL0DxnbNk[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (May 30, 2013)

[youtube]4-jLIteERJk[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (May 30, 2013)

let me sho u how to ball [youtube]pGyT53HTIIo[/youtube]


----------



## billcollector99 (May 30, 2013)

G'morning to you too


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 30, 2013)

yo spress still no word from or about da wak


----------



## theexpress (May 30, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> G'morning to you too


 good morning huh??? shit some of us never went to sleep... tell me good morning around 4pm when I wake up


----------



## theexpress (May 30, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> yo spress still no word from or about da wak


 nope.............


----------



## theexpress (May 30, 2013)

its heating up... this was just on the south side... just one side of Chicago one day... http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/breaking/chi-chicago-shootings-violence-2-shot-on-far-south-side-20130529,0,6107595.story


----------



## poplars (May 30, 2013)

I'll keep coming in here, I got internet on my smart phone and I can tether it to my laptop so no worries...

I'm kinda up on some hippie shit, not up on the western bullshit that's for sure. I feel like the only way my gf and I can get something truly worthwhile going is by traveling and meeting people. call us crazy but it works for a lot of people. not the type to settle down before I even started, neither is my gf. 

I'll keep you guys posted, today my gf has to get a tooth pulled so its a pretty stressful day to say the least, just hoping everything goes well today so we can get started on this trip ASAP.....


----------



## theexpress (May 30, 2013)

poplars said:


> I'll keep coming in here, I got internet on my smart phone and I can tether it to my laptop so no worries...
> 
> I'm kinda up on some hippie shit, not up on the western bullshit that's for sure. I feel like the only way my gf and I can get something truly worthwhile going is by traveling and meeting people. call us crazy but it works for a lot of people. not the type to settle down before I even started, neither is my gf.
> 
> I'll keep you guys posted, today my gf has to get a tooth pulled so its a pretty stressful day to say the least, just hoping everything goes well today so we can get started on this trip ASAP.....


I gotta get a tooth yanked too... same one been fuckin with me for years....


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 30, 2013)

^^ gona be tough on you cowboy style cause you said you dont let them stick no needles in you 


popo whut hapened to colorodo


----------



## billcollector99 (May 30, 2013)

"The 56-year-old didn&#8217;t appear to be the target, according to police and witnesses."

Fuckin idiots need to go to the firing range more often... learn how to aim n shit.

I mean if the gangsters wanna kill each other so be it. But leave the innocents out of it.


----------



## theexpress (May 30, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> "The 56-year-old didn&#8217;t appear to be the target, according to police and witnesses."
> 
> Fuckin idiots need to go to the firing range more often... learn how to aim n shit.
> 
> I mean if the gangsters wanna kill each other so be it. But leave the innocents out of it.


its hood over here... over 500 murders last year.. more then 2000 were shot and survived....


----------



## theexpress (May 30, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (May 30, 2013)

the game still da same threw da years...


----------



## theexpress (May 30, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> ^^ gona be tough on you cowboy style cause you said you dont let them stick no needles in you
> 
> 
> popo whut hapened to colorodo


my phobia of needles is only needles threw vains... that shit is fucking nasty to me... needles in muscle is ok... bloodwork is nasty... its only when in the vain does it bother me


----------



## poplars (May 31, 2013)

theexpress said:


> I gotta get a tooth yanked too... same one been fuckin with me for years....



just go get it done... you wont live very long if you don't... shit causes heart disease.

besides, its not very expensive to get it done anyways... more expensive if you try going with all that root canal bs.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 1, 2013)

poplars said:


> just go get it done... you wont live very long if you don't... shit causes heart disease.
> 
> besides, its not very expensive to get it done anyways... more expensive if you try going with all that root canal bs.


 lol I been living with it for like 2 years.... I know its not expensive bro this month I gotta get it done


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 1, 2013)

sum tings not about da cost


----------



## theexpress (Jun 1, 2013)

yo patt Quinn... wtf is the deal my dude... hurry ur bitch ass up and sign that peace of paper that will give Illinois medical marijuana...


----------



## theexpress (Jun 1, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> sum tings not about da cost


 yessir,... that could be implied for many meanings... and im just now starting to think like that.. money isn't everything all the time... respect


----------



## theexpress (Jun 1, 2013)

lol this is the only thing that Detroit can comete with us with... cuzz when it comes to football, bbasbeball,basketball, and hockey we come on up top... http://news.yahoo.com/four-chicago-neighborhoods-named-list-25-most-dangerous-213400258.html


----------



## theexpress (Jun 1, 2013)

chicagos finest... niggas got .40 cals on there belt still shook of one pitt


----------



## theexpress (Jun 1, 2013)

that dog was later shot and on its person was a .32 and 3 jabs of heroin... lol fuck da law


----------



## poplars (Jun 1, 2013)

theexpress said:


> yessir,... that could be implied for many meanings... and im just now starting to think like that.. money isn't everything all the time... respect


right on bro


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 1, 2013)

most of da cops same peeps dat got chased home from school now a big men
an da world gotta pay for its wrong it did to dem


----------



## theexpress (Jun 2, 2013)

I woulda made a gerat corrupt cop... shaking down drug dealers if they wanna slang and not go to jail... making them give me throw away pistols once a week to make my sgt. happy by taking guns off the street.. making hookers suck my dick and balls if they wanna sell pussy on my area...... beating down lil dissrespectfull gang bangers then taking them to a rivals hood and drop him off there and let them take care of there own functions... confinscating drugs only to sell back to other dealers... shooting mother fuckers I don't like in life and putting a pistol on them and calling it sef defense... too bad I got these fucking felonies jo


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 2, 2013)

i got a cop as one of my lil homies, he a rookie cop tho idk if he last. pretty cool tho that i got a cop lil homie.


----------



## poplars (Jun 2, 2013)

here's a digital copy of my lab results for the coconut oil capsules


----------



## theexpress (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Jun 2, 2013)

ay this shit go hard.... [youtube]t9P2B7NUPfM[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jun 2, 2013)

Humboldt park is in da building.. north west side thuggin it.. [youtube]PL25EF30CE5F2AE1D1[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jun 2, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TISuSLmIWI&list=PL25EF30CE5F2AE1D1


----------



## theexpress (Jun 2, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSPD9E-ovMU


----------



## theexpress (Jun 2, 2013)

real quick question for other seasoned growers like myself... ive noticed that organic grown bud though much smoother then chemical ferts is more of a creeper high regaurdless of the strain.. be it indica/sativa wtf ever.. I don't wanna say its weaker... just takes a lil more time to hit ya... anybody else notice this? chime in.... also indoor organics aren't has dense has chems... is it just me?


----------



## theexpress (Jun 2, 2013)

don't taze me bro???? http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2334778/Escaped-llama-tasered-cops-spat-trampled-officer.html?ITO=1490&ns_mchannel=rss&ns_campaign=1490


----------



## poplars (Jun 2, 2013)

theexpress said:


> real quick question for other seasoned growers like myself... ive noticed that organic grown bud though much smoother then chemical ferts is more of a creeper high regaurdless of the strain.. be it indica/sativa wtf ever.. I don't wanna say its weaker... just takes a lil more time to hit ya... anybody else notice this? chime in.... also indoor organics aren't has dense has chems... is it just me?


I'd say this is somewhat true, but only if you're used to smoking chemmy weed as there's something in the chemmy weed that causes that initial shock to the high.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 3, 2013)

@chitown so what's up my nigg? It's been a minute... still punching your clown on moms couch?? Go out and do something!! stop staying motionless!!


Also hows that guerilla growing in the backyard working out for ya? lmao


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> real quick question for other seasoned growers like myself..


Bwahahahaha!!!!

*breathes*

bwahahahahahaa!! !!! .... oh my, lol


----------



## theexpress (Jun 3, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Bwahahahaha!!!!
> 
> *breathes*
> 
> bwahahahahahaa!! !!! .... oh my, lol


14 years growing bud pimp..... donnt hate cuzz im better then u.... ur plants always look like they got aids my nigga.. lololol wassup doc!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jun 3, 2013)

the state of Illinois is about to become the 19t state to have medical [email protected]


----------



## theexpress (Jun 3, 2013)

good article.. http://patdollard.com/2012/08/high-ranking-mexican-drug-cartel-member-makes-explosive-allegation-fast-and-furious-is-not-what-you-think-it-is/


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> good article.. http://patdollard.com/2012/08/high-ranking-mexican-drug-cartel-member-makes-explosive-allegation-fast-and-furious-is-not-what-you-think-it-is/


LOL, there is nothing new under the sun:

[video=youtube;SFR3bj6-Ja0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFR3bj6-Ja0[/video]

The crack epidemic was also used to racially cleanse inner city neighborhoods via incarceration.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 3, 2013)

u think mother fuckers would learn from there mistakes... this is way different then that contra shit.. they were allowing drugs to come threw to fund a democracy... in this case it seems like there gonna get rid of the smaller or less powerfull cartels first... then either go after sinolah or let that cartel carry out bizzness as usual but way more controlled.. tis has nothing to do with funding a democracy..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 3, 2013)

Chitown, wassup! So how ya been man? How's the grow going along?


----------



## theexpress (Jun 3, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Chitown, wassup! So how ya been man? How's the grow going along?


 its coming along.. lost only a few seedlings due to nasty ass Midwest storms.... something happened a few days ago that coud have jepordized the grow.. im not gonna go into it... bbut its been amended... pants going into the ground as soon as the storms let up... once I see no rain in forecast for a week or so ill transplant them and let there roots and stems get stronger then the solo cups there in can provide.. running about 10 strains this year... got everything I need for the grow down to the veg nutes... wish me luck... I don't need it since im such a A SEASONED GROWER... as long as no rippers get me its gonna be wonderfull


----------



## theexpress (Jun 3, 2013)

there getting there bro.. most are on there second set of 5 fingerd leaves..


----------



## theexpress (Jun 3, 2013)

did u see that dos santos fight nigga.. aint shit fuckin with cigano... cant wait for cain to get dropped again papas


----------



## theexpress (Jun 3, 2013)

[youtube]yrWbzKu7ySU[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 3, 2013)

I got some molokai frost going... the fans are funky on those. I got 11 fingered leaves. 9 Leaves and then 2 more stacked on top of that. Like how you see them weird buds in the fan leafs.. it got that going on. And them shits get huge here!!! You should see the size of the fans


----------



## theexpress (Jun 3, 2013)

ativa dom strain? ive noticed sativas have more then 7 fingerd leaves


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> did u see that dos santos fight nigga.. aint shit fuckin with cigano... cant wait for cain to get dropped again papas


Nah, i missed it. Heard about it though


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ativa dom strain? ive noticed sativas have more then 7 fingerd leaves


Hybrid im guessing. The fan leaves are fat as hell as well


----------



## theexpress (Jun 3, 2013)

I started getting fat over the winter.. being lazy/... now I been loosing weight like I got aids or some shit doggie... down to 220!!! don't got man titties no more nigga,, they str8 pecks chally.. I can make them shits bounce... ur sister gotta see this!!!! thinking about getting back to the gym.. get my swollen on.. I got good genetics like my seeds... I get swollen/lse weight quick


----------



## theexpress (Jun 3, 2013)

I was at like 40 inch waiste this time last year.. now 38s big on me [youtube]yrWbzKu7ySU[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jun 3, 2013)

lol wrog video... was posed to be this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThU5NF0mv4g


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> I started getting fat over the winter.. being lazy/... now I been loosing weight like I got aids or some shit doggie... down to 220!!! don't got man titties no more nigga,, they str8 pecks chally.. I can make them shits bounce... ur sister gotta see this!!!! thinking about getting back to the gym.. get my swollen on.. I got good genetics like my seeds... I get swollen/lse weight quick


lol... you waited to long champ, my sister already gots a dude lol. I got girl cousins though..


----------



## theexpress (Jun 3, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol... you waited to long champ, my sister already gots a dude lol. I got girl cousins though..


 ill fuck that chump up!!!!! tell her chi says keep it warm for a pimp


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ill fuck that chump up!!!!! tell her chi says keep it warm for a pimp


Hahahaha. Dudes a monster, lol. I'd still fuck him up If he get stupid Though lol

But my sister's dude is a good guy. He allright in my book



So lets some pics of the 2013 version of Chinatown... you looking like the diaz boys now?? Lomao


----------



## theexpress (Jun 3, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hahahaha. Dudes a monster, lol. I'd still fuck him up If he get stupid Though lol
> 
> But my sister's dude is a good guy. He allright in my book
> 
> ...


ima monster too... ask the chcqago police department... they never roll on me solo....... detectives still got me on gang file armed and dangerous


----------



## theexpress (Jun 3, 2013)

nigga u know u just wannna see me with my shirt off and oiled up lololol... chitown don't play that


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> nigga u know u just wannna see me with my shirt off and oiled up lololol... chitown don't play that


Titties or get the fuck out!!!! lol let me see them chi tittys bounce on time


----------



## theexpress (Jun 3, 2013)

check ya inbox and don't blow my cover g..... n chi titties for u... only for ur sister lol


----------



## theexpress (Jun 3, 2013)

[youtube]LJecfEXeLwQ[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> [youtube]LJecfEXeLwQ[/youtube]


you aint neva lied.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 3, 2013)

rip pac and nate dog... [youtube]ULJDtRpvyg8[/youtube] "my own momma say im thugged out"


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> I started getting fat over the winter.. being lazy/... now I been loosing weight like I got aids or some shit doggie... down to 220!!! don't got man titties no more nigga,, they str8 pecks chally.. I can make them shits bounce... ur sister gotta see this!!!! thinking about getting back to the gym.. get my swollen on.. I got good genetics like my seeds... I get swollen/lse weight quick


Remember my trips to the city last summer?. I replaced blows 9 months ago with the gym, put on 20 lbs. of solid mass...

Hit the iron my man.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 3, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Remember my trips to the city last summer?. I replaced blows 9 months ago with the gym, put on 20 lbs. of solid mass...
> 
> Hit the iron my man.


ii got them 14 blow jabs for da bill....


----------



## theexpress (Jun 3, 2013)

and hunded peace rocks like monkey nutts jo... :]


----------



## kushhound187 (Jun 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ima monster too... ask the chcqago police department... they never roll on me solo....... detectives still got me on gang file armed and dangerous


Makin em shake in they boots.

they dont fuck with me ever


----------



## theexpress (Jun 3, 2013)

kushhound187 said:


> Makin em shake in they boots.
> 
> they dont fuck with me ever


 yeah right..... the cpd will split ur shit wide open with a maglight..... try that by Harrison and kedzie


----------



## theexpress (Jun 3, 2013)

come get ya sick off with ya boy... [youtube]n9-eAp0Hbuo[/youtube]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ii got them 14 blow jabs for da bill....


Ha!, no way I'm going back there...just noticed thread down under here.

I'll stick to caramel candy kush, which is almost finished.

Pics upcoming later.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 3, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Ha!, no way I'm going back there...just noticed thread down under here.
> 
> I'll stick to caramel candy kush, which is almost finished.
> 
> Pics upcoming later.


if u aint shoppin then get da fuck off da block!!!! lolol makin it hot around here... gotta get my pack off


----------



## theexpress (Jun 3, 2013)

[youtube]9bcmdZ_KOng[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jun 3, 2013)

[youtube]gf_9oyfl-gA[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jun 3, 2013)

http://s689.photobucket.com/user/chitownsmoking/media/1370283398_zps0d5fd1fb.jpg.html


----------



## kushhound187 (Jun 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> yeah right..... the cpd will split ur shit wide open with a maglight..... try that by Harrison and kedzie


Im from vancouver city. the vpd is probably just as violent as your cpd. they dont take us big uns one on one. they all too pussy to go man to man


----------



## theexpress (Jun 3, 2013)

kushhound187 said:


> Im from vancouver city. the vpd is probably just as violent as your cpd. they dont take us big uns one on one. they all too pussy to go man to man


 lol somehow I doubt this.... I really really highly dubt this...


----------



## theexpress (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Jun 3, 2013)

another interesting article http://www.sfgate.com/business/bloomberg/article/Chicago-Killings-Cost-2-5-Billion-as-Homicides-4541938.php


----------



## theexpress (Jun 3, 2013)

kushhound187 said:


> Im from vancouver city. the vpd is probably just as violent as your cpd. they dont take us big uns one on one. they all too pussy to go man to man


 http://www.suntimes.com/news/18893726-418/police-shoot-kill-man-in-albany-park-neighborhood.html http://chicago.cbslocal.com/2013/03/20/chicago-cop-shoots-kills-man-who-rammed-police-car/ this was in ,my hood.... this how we do the bogus ass law here http://www.policeone.com/officer-shootings/articles/134565-Chicago-police-kill-man-are-pelted-with-rocks-by-witnesses/ 
http://www.policeone.com/off-duty/articles/5052423-Chicago-cop-kills-man-trying-to-run-him-over/ cpd kills people... others take the prison sentence for some shit they aint do http://www.myfoxchicago.com/story/22217717/man-charged-with-death-of-woman-struck-and-killed-in-police-chase I could find a couple hundred more articles like this


----------



## theexpress (Jun 3, 2013)

sign the fucking bill already mother fucker!!!!!!!!!! fuck ur background checks to!!!! how you gonna be like that when half the chi got felonies... http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/05/17/illinois-medical-marijuana/2208023/ im not going anywere ima stay right here in this state with its fresh cannabiss laws.... its ripe for the picking...


----------



## kushhound187 (Jun 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> http://www.suntimes.com/news/18893726-418/police-shoot-kill-man-in-albany-park-neighborhood.html http://chicago.cbslocal.com/2013/03/20/chicago-cop-shoots-kills-man-who-rammed-police-car/ this was in ,my hood.... this how we do the bogus ass law here http://www.policeone.com/officer-shootings/articles/134565-Chicago-police-kill-man-are-pelted-with-rocks-by-witnesses/
> http://www.policeone.com/off-duty/articles/5052423-Chicago-cop-kills-man-trying-to-run-him-over/ cpd kills people... others take the prison sentence for some shit they aint do http://www.myfoxchicago.com/story/22217717/man-charged-with-death-of-woman-struck-and-killed-in-police-chase I could find a couple hundred more articles like this



im not saying chicago is a eazy town. not by a long shot. im saying i know what its like living in places with nasty police.
and ill deffinitly admit american cops are rough. but the vpd do all sorts of dirty shit. they shot a dude a few years ago after he was already hit like 12 times. he was crawling on the fucking ground... them push women with ms to the ground for being in their way. they beat a homeless dude to death like almost 10 years ago now. the cops are honestly more dangerous than junkies on the eastside.

all im sayin is one on one, all cops are pussys. 90% of the violence they commit against us involves like 6 of them vs one of us. no matter where you live those fuckers only become johnny dangerous when they outnumber you at least 4 to 1. 

i hate that about cops...


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mornin' peeps!

Just a bit of caramel candy kush to start the day. It's far from my best work b/c I pushed both mother's in veg for cloning purposes, plus I'm still battling the damn spider mites.

Peace.


----------



## poplars (Jun 4, 2013)

kushhound187 said:


> im not saying chicago is a eazy town. not by a long shot. im saying i know what its like living in places with nasty police.
> and ill deffinitly admit american cops are rough. but the vpd do all sorts of dirty shit. they shot a dude a few years ago after he was already hit like 12 times. he was crawling on the fucking ground... them push women with ms to the ground for being in their way. they beat a homeless dude to death like almost 10 years ago now. the cops are honestly more dangerous than junkies on the eastside.
> 
> all im sayin is one on one, all cops are pussys. 90% of the violence they commit against us involves like 6 of them vs one of us. no matter where you live those fuckers only become johnny dangerous when they outnumber you at least 4 to 1.
> ...



big surprise, stanford prison expirement all over again.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 4, 2013)

Ive been jumped by cops on more than 1 occasion. one of which i wasnt fighting back and got tazed by a bitch cop while her homies held me down screaming "stop resisting" but i was layin flat. now everytime i hear "stop resiting" i have flashbacks. wtf, lol.


----------



## poplars (Jun 4, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Ive been jumped by cops on more than 1 occasion. one of which i wasnt fighting back and got tazed by a bitch cop while her homies held me down screaming "stop resisting" but i was layin flat. now everytime i hear "stop resiting" i have flashbacks. wtf, lol.



damn bro,, better get yourself some high CBD weed you got yourself some PTSD....

man if you haven't heard of the stanford prison expirement before... they took like 20 normal people... made 10 of them guards, 10 of them prisoners or something. they couldn't even FINISH the experiment before it got too fucked up to continue... the 'guards' quickly began to start treating the prisoners shittier and shittier, eventually full on abusing them then they had to end the experiment...


the 'guards' were questioned later and basically didn't really understand what happened... fucked up human impulses man.

that's why we all gotta work to bring the good out of eachother... beacause we are all capable of fucked up shit.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 4, 2013)

yea, humans are savages "born sinners" for those who believe. but some ppl have compassion, not most.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 4, 2013)

@Chitown where you at bro? I got some pics for you champ... those 2 strawberry diesels are female the pre98 is male. What up with that? But anyway, they lookinng good. One of the SD is stacked. Kinda remind me of the sk little bit. Tight noding. She stay growing outdoors but look like one indoor plant cause the nodes stay stacking so tight... the other SD kinda strechy compare to this pheno


----------



## theexpress (Jun 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> @Chitown where you at bro? I got some pics for you champ... those 2 strawberry diesels are female the pre98 is male. What up with that? But anyway, they lookinng good. One of the SD is stacked. Kinda remind me of the sk little bit. Tight noding. She stay growing outdoors but look like one indoor plant cause the nodes stay stacking so tight... the other SD kinda strechy compare to this pheno


 yeah I figured they would be doggie.. they are s1's that pollinated themselves on accident... watch out for hermies late in bloom... she may pop a naner or two.. im pissed the only 2 straw ds I plated got eaten by bugs.. I still got 2 left good to know there females.. they may be tight noded now but they will stretch soon.. they like to grow tall more then bushy... might wnna top then to encourage bushyness


----------



## theexpress (Jun 4, 2013)

take a bunch of clones off them when u can..... I only got a stretchy pheno... id like to see what the more comact pheno does


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 4, 2013)

Go to my album later chi. I'll post pics in there. I can't post multiple pics in one post off my phone on threads. I'll have the pics in there


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 4, 2013)

That's the SD that isn't stacked. She go though


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 4, 2013)

One more pic since get more bullshit than pics in this thread lol

This the 13 fingered molokai frost..... on a side note, Heco *hawaiian electric company* stay flying in my area today Checking powerlines,..Giving me flashbacks of green harvest lol..oh well..


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 4, 2013)

Mr Chi mabe dis is yo regen vehicle 

maybe 


I N I 
Rastafari


----------



## theexpress (Jun 5, 2013)

how old is that straw. d doc? like a lil over a month?


----------



## theexpress (Jun 5, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> Mr Chi mabe dis is yo regen vehicle
> 
> maybe
> 
> ...


what da hell u tryin to say to me rastamon?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2013)

theexpress said:


> how old is that straw. d doc? like a lil over a month?


Ya, about there...i didn't get a chance to upload pics in my album yet...here's another pic...super blue dream


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2013)

hawaiian chilipeppers


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2013)

rosemary


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2013)

hawaiian ghost

Hawaiian chilipepper x ghost pepper

Good shit right here


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2013)

@chiown lol at your avi.

Here's another pic. Cute little seedlings of herijuana and some local stuff i call Bob


----------



## poplars (Jun 5, 2013)

any sour kushes rollin greenhorn???


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2013)

poplars said:


> any sour kushes rollin greenhorn???


Yes sir!

I'll get pics of that as well. They're just coming outta the seedling stage. I'll get them pics up for ya bro.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 5, 2013)

had a close call today/.... someone tried to set me up..... :[ shops closed indeffinently


----------



## poplars (Jun 5, 2013)

theexpress said:


> had a close call today/.... someone tried to set me up..... :[ shops closed indeffinently


oh shit glad you're all good...


----------



## theexpress (Jun 5, 2013)

I flushed a q/p and killed 10 seedlings :[


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2013)

theexpress said:


> had a close call today/.... someone tried to set me up..... :[ shops closed indeffinently


Wtf? What's up?



@Pops let me know later. I'll have them on the side far away from here, lol. Sacks not popping yet so I'll just keep cutting the balls off till i move them


----------



## poplars (Jun 5, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Wtf? What's up?
> 
> 
> 
> @Pops let me know later. I'll have them on the side far away from here, lol. Sacks not popping yet so I'll just keep cutting the balls off till i move them



oh well I might be hooking you up with my buddy then so he can use the pollen since I may be outta here in a week or so


----------



## theexpress (Jun 5, 2013)

a friend of a friend tried to set me up... came to my door.. noticed all kinds of law activities.... dude was acting suspect.. I served him and then I took it back and gave him back da bread... I had him drive me around a lil bit and noticed law everywere.. lots of marked cars some unmarks were following us... everyime I tol him to turn they turnt with us... thinking quick I had dude drive me to my niggas crib and I took the sack I had for him and threw it all over his back yard area and ripped the bag.. I plyed it off like I was gonna serve dude later and told him ikll get back at him. had dude drop me off 2 blocks from my tip and went home smashed my scale and broke up a qp of bud and flushed it half oz at a time!!!! sshit fucked up my day and many many days to come.. this game a bitch sometimes


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2013)

Group love...


----------



## theexpress (Jun 5, 2013)

im out this bitch for the time being .... and now needing this medical law to go into effect more then ever


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2013)

Hana hou ...birds eye view...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2013)

theexpress said:


> a friend of a friend tried to set me up... came to my door.. noticed all kinds of law activities.... dude was acting suspect.. I served him and then I took it back and gave him back da bread... I had him drive me around a lil bit and noticed law everywere.. lots of marked cars some unmarks were following us... everyime I tol him to turn they turnt with us... thinking quick I had dude drive me to my niggas crib and I took the sack I had for him and threw it all over his back yard area and ripped the bag.. I plyed it off like I was gonna serve dude later and told him ikll get back at him. had dude drop me off 2 blocks from my tip and went home smashed my scale and broke up a qp of bud and flushed it half oz at a time!!!! sshit fucked up my day and many many days to come.. this game a bitch sometimes


ude, serve that mark a can of whoop ass


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2013)

theexpress said:


> a friend of a friend tried to set me up... came to my door.. noticed all kinds of law activities.... dude was acting suspect.. I served him and then I took it back and gave him back da bread... I had him drive me around a lil bit and noticed law everywere.. lots of marked cars some unmarks were following us... everyime I tol him to turn they turnt with us... thinking quick I had dude drive me to my niggas crib and I took the sack I had for him and threw it all over his back yard area and ripped the bag.. I plyed it off like I was gonna serve dude later and told him ikll get back at him. had dude drop me off 2 blocks from my tip and went home smashed my scale and broke up a qp of bud and flushed it half oz at a time!!!! sshit fucked up my day and many many days to come.. this game a bitch sometimes


That's what happens when you deal with a friend of a friend...smh


----------



## theexpress (Jun 5, 2013)

that's coming up next... fuckit they already watching me.... I wish I coulda just moved shit to somewere else.. didn't know if I had time.. had to bite da bullit and flush da shit... now im fucked out that money cuzzi didn't grow that shit.... now no mmore money coming in.. and I gotta pay for more weed to smoke.. and 10 seedlings are dead... thank god I don't have any gunz here at this time


----------



## theexpress (Jun 5, 2013)

everyones blowing up my fone,... just told scribbles sorry charlie


----------



## theexpress (Jun 5, 2013)

im gonna wait and see if this vic tries to call me back tomorrow then if he does ima pretend like ima plug him up and if I see same law activities ima have him pull up to ann alley and pound his fucking face in!!!!!!!! on my momma!!!! even if they watching me cuzz something or somebody else.. I fucking flushed a cutie...


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 5, 2013)

Eh express shit sounds fucked up. Gotta create insulation when yer serving. And never serve from Yer spot. Get a hot trick to flip that shit for ya G. Personally their are a lot of ways to handle this type of situation.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 5, 2013)

Besides most don't flip on the hot "single" lady


----------



## theexpress (Jun 5, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Eh express shit sounds fucked up. Gotta create insulation when yer serving. And never serve from Yer spot. Get a hot trick to flip that shit for ya G. Personally their are a lot of ways to handle this type of situation.


 I know this dude from another guy who is one of my 3 best friends.... ive smoked ounces of kush with this fool... this mother fucker turned me and my dude onto disk golfing and shit... I known this cat... today it was weird.. everything was off even if u take all the law activities to the side.. this man was acting shady/weird... I called my igga and let him know what happened. told him don't say shit to buddy and just see how he acts and what he says.. my boy is telling me in trippin . askin me if im on coe and shit... I known the man 12-13 years I aint trying to start no problems.. something is just up... and now everything different...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2013)

theexpress said:


> I know this dude from another guy who is one of my 3 best friends.... ive smoked ounces of kush with this fool... this mother fucker turned me and my dude onto disk golfing and shit... I known this cat... today it was weird.. everything was off even if u take all the law activities to the side.. this man was acting shady/weird... I called my igga and let him know what happened. told him don't say shit to buddy and just see how he acts and what he says.. my boy is telling me in trippin . askin me if im on coe and shit... I known the man 12-13 years I aint trying to start no problems.. something is just up... and now everything different...


I stopped reading at disk golfing....lmao! gangbangers these days, oh my, lol


----------



## theexpress (Jun 5, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I stopped reading at disk golfing....lmao! gangbangers these days, oh my, lol


 im glad u think shits funny bro... btw I fucking hate disc golfing... and I suck ass at it and mainly go to get fucked up... similer to fishing except I can actually fish well... but im glad u think this is funny... im out plus bills personal ccash... them bitches watching me, u be on str8 bullshit


----------



## theexpress (Jun 5, 2013)

im out this bitch for a while... im erasing my photobucket shit.. still gonna do the gorilla it wont be televisied... ima try to download all my grow pic to my comp so I don't lose them.. but im taking that shit down.. going low for a while... il be back when I feel like shit is back to somewhat normal..... yall take care now... im glad u find this funny doe doc... mother fucker


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2013)

Take it easy champ..I'll still be here when you get back.. stay safe


Word of advice,.... keep your circle small, keep your circle tight..blood in, blood out

Dueces


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 5, 2013)

How much is a snitching reward nowadays?? Looks like Yer new enemy might have gotten in trouble and trying to get out of jail. Also the possibility competition might be involved??


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 5, 2013)

I would set up a fake grow no weed at all. Lure cops into a bad raid. Then sit on a nice lawsuit settlement.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 5, 2013)

do you think you are that big 
outside your mind t
hat they are putting man hours on you - hugh 

gotta ask yo self - is dis pnoia

but not laughin atchu bro 

i member when smokin cain 
an flushin all my weed from p noia 
an go back an smoke all my shit fast 
an sit around after sayn why did i do dat


----------



## poplars (Jun 5, 2013)

doesn't sound like paranoia to me... good luck to you chitown.

I think I have like 6-8 SK seeds left over, so I can make F6's next year if I need to, but I HIGHLY recommend anyone who has seedlings of this shit (doc) make sure you make ANY sort of seeds, doesn't matter if its out of the diesel pheno or not, just make sure you make pure SK seeds.... we can fix the diesel problem next generation.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 5, 2013)

you know dis shit should not be happenin if dat shit be as correct as yall say it

chi said he was gona try to do a seed run, out side - getdafukoutahere

dis opp is in bad disarray at da moment 
but seems can be corrected by you sitin on a 6-8 ball 

i hope all it is P noia an nutin real 

an peace calm an safty falls like a worm blanket across the land once again 

all will be on - please hold - till you get back to work on em - anyone trustworthy could run em 

but 

whutever 

not da brains of yo op

1Luv 
I N I 
Rastarfari


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2013)

poplars said:


> doesn't sound like paranoia to me... good luck to you chitown.
> 
> I think I have like 6-8 SK seeds left over, so I can make F6's next year if I need to, but I HIGHLY recommend anyone who has seedlings of this shit (doc) make sure you make ANY sort of seeds, doesn't matter if its out of the diesel pheno or not, just make sure you make pure SK seeds.... we can fix the diesel problem next generation.


Ya i be making beans for sure


----------



## poplars (Jun 5, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Ya i be making beans for sure


good shit bro glad we can depend on you, the good karma will come your way


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2013)

poplars said:


> good shit bro glad we can depend on you, the good karma will come your way


Ya man for sure. Just returning the favor.. we wouldn't have these beans if it weren't for you. So ya, I'd be more than glad to make beans for the cause


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 5, 2013)

theexpress said:


> a friend of a friend tried to set me up... came to my door.. noticed all kinds of law activities.... dude was acting suspect.. I served him and then I took it back and gave him back da bread... I had him drive me around a lil bit and noticed law everywere.. lots of marked cars some unmarks were following us... everyime I tol him to turn they turnt with us... thinking quick I had dude drive me to my niggas crib and I took the sack I had for him and threw it all over his back yard area and ripped the bag.. I plyed it off like I was gonna serve dude later and told him ikll get back at him. had dude drop me off 2 blocks from my tip and went home smashed my scale and broke up a qp of bud and flushed it half oz at a time!!!! sshit fucked up my day and many many days to come.. this game a bitch sometimes


i hope shit str8, id rather be robbed than set up for the pigs anyday cuz. i hope your good though, you know i can relate bruh,


----------



## poplars (Jun 5, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Ya man for sure. Just returning the favor.. we wouldn't have these beans if it weren't for you. So ya, I'd be more than glad to make beans for the cause


right on bro... I appreciate that. gonnna smoke some sk in tribute of this right now. . . . .


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 6, 2013)

theexpress said:


> im glad u think shits funny bro... btw I fucking hate disc golfing... and I suck ass at it and mainly go to get fucked up... similer to fishing except I can actually fish well... but im glad u think this is funny... im out plus bills personal ccash... them bitches watching me, u be on str8 bullshit


Disk golf=horseshoes w/a frisbee.

Sorry to hear about the rest, looks like it's time for a new marketing plan...better class of people to market to?.

Peace.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 6, 2013)

you a good man Dr 
Ya man for sure. Just returning the favor.. we wouldn't have these beans if it weren't for you. So ya, I'd be more than glad to make beans for the cause

is how peeps are sposed to be but are not all da time 



spress i hope you closed shop for a while 
i dont think my old azz nurves could handle all da repercussions of clocking and slinging 
so i just smoke is why i stoped working in 97 - i realized im never going to be rich - an never going to be poor 
so fritz da cat it - fuck it all man 
but i wiil be high for shure

to much 
jealosy
greed 
envy 
da law 
rats - kid gets busted dont know nutin cops let him walk if he talks 
both sides lookin to do ya 

just to much 

get low bro 
gluck


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 6, 2013)

A friend in need is a true friend indeed... Beans are highly over priced.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 6, 2013)

da cream of da crop always rise to da top = we always find out who da gooduns are in time


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 6, 2013)

<<< one of the good guys! lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 6, 2013)

Since chitown is taking a hiatus, i'm gonna hijack this thread and claim it till He comes back. I'm sure he won't mind me keeping his thread warm for the time being.....


I know this indoor thread but it's summer in the northern hemisphere so we going outdoors now. My thread starts now....


Heres a pic of a few plants i just transplanted.. japan cucumbers and kale..yup, we self sustain here and grow and eat our own shit. Nature provides, i just prepare...more to come down the road. Stay tuned...


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 6, 2013)

Nice doc, did you know that Monsanto bought Fox Farms?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 6, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Nice doc, did you know that Monsanto bought Fox Farms?


No i did not. Thanks for informing me.. no more fox farms for me..and fuck mansato


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> No i did not. Thanks for informing me.. no more fox farms for me..and fuck mansato


Yep they sure did. Just keeping a fellow grower informed 

and yes fuck monsanto!!

Here if you hate them as much as you you should get a kick out of this 

http://www.whydontyoutrythis.com/2013/06/kid-destroys-monsanto-in-ted-talk.html


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> No i did not. Thanks for informing me.. no more fox farms for me..and fuck mansato


Hey Doc, you seem like you know a bit about growing veggies. I have a 2 ft tall chillie plant that I bought as is...Any ideas on how to look after? Should I just continue to water or do they need nutes? Also parsley...You know anything about them as I have some seeds...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 6, 2013)

ShazMo09 said:


> Hey Doc, you seem like you know a bit about growing veggies. I have a 2 ft tall chillie plant that I bought as is...Any ideas on how to look after? Should I just continue to water or do they need nutes? Also parsley...You know anything about them as I have some seeds...


I've been giving mine peters all purpose for now, I'm on a budget lol. I usually use a bunch of worm castings in my outdoor grows, among other things.. but for now, my chilis aregetting peters all purpose plant food Whenever they look like they need it


----------



## poplars (Jun 7, 2013)

moving out tomorrow.... mad scramble to get all my shit packed and shit... it's intense. stoked....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 7, 2013)

so we don't see too much male plants being posted so I'll start today off with a male...pre-98 bubba kush. Gonna hang on to this for a bit then move it outta here...more pics to follow later..stay tuned.. it gets better as the season progresses..if johnny law didn't pay me a visit a month ago, this grow woulda really been rocking..oh well, we don't fold. We come back stronger

One love


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 7, 2013)

so we got a new sherrif in town hugh Doc
you like growin veges to
i just put up a few vids showing my back yard 
hers one
[video=youtube;DEoFeDJch1I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEoFeDJch1I&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


Pop- befo you said you was lookin into Colorodo now packin off up around Washington
gluck - gona be postin up here still ???


I N I 
Rastafari


----------



## poplars (Jun 7, 2013)

I never said I was looking into colorado. I was looking into Oregon... but I'm gonna just be lookig around oregon and northern california.


I"ll still post in here when I can, but it'll be through my smart phone so I can't guarantee the same quality of posts.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 7, 2013)

oh i got it wrong 

either way good luck


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 7, 2013)

Weak ass lychee tree purchased from the local hardware store..she's gonna get transplanted into the earth today..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 7, 2013)

Weak ass lychee tree post transplant.. now just gotta wait about 7 yrs to fruit!  lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 10, 2013)

strawberry diesel. ..the stacked pheno


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> View attachment 2694138strawberry diesel. ..the stacked pheno


Whose strawberry D?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 10, 2013)

the other strawberry diesel pheno...not so stacked but much bigger growth on this one


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 10, 2013)

More pics to come...smoke break time.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 10, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Whose strawberry D?


from express..do you know who chi got it from Trouble?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> from express..do you know who chi got it from Trouble?


Nopez, but he shoulda hooked ya boi up. there is a very good strawberry D out there, it is my grail. very stacked sticky buds, strawberry cheescake smell and a helluva exhale and head high. mmmm .. mmmmm.. mmmmmmmm


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 10, 2013)

Shit bro. To bad I'm not in the states. He only gave me 2 sd beans but both ended up being female. If i was in the states, I'd get clones out to y'all. These plants are stinking so good Already. That tall pheno is gonna get good size me thinks. Not big, but good size


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 10, 2013)

Blue dream. Midway thru first week of flowering..should be ready for harvest on the 24th of july..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 10, 2013)

molokai frost. vegging like a champ. I got 4 of em. I'll post up pics of 2 since they pretty much look all the same somewhat


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 10, 2013)

molokai frost. Little different on the structure compared to the other one

Enough pics for now...more to come later


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2013)

Got you sativas on deck huh? And idk if you know but HI is a state lol. regardles how yall feel. JK 
u doin it year round? i got sum ish for you if so.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 10, 2013)

lol i meant the upper 48, lol. If there wasn't an ocean dividing us, it would be a lot easier handing them out lol


And ya man, year round. I got some ish for you too, well in a few months. I got bubble gum male and females i bought from serious seeds a while back that are growing now. My buddy kkday and i grew them indoors before too.they was nice plants.I'm growing the leftover seedsi had left..i got those seeds way back in the speedy days, lol. But ya, I'm making beans of that..it's serious seeds only IBL .. I'll kick a bunch to all you sojahs. That and the sk

Here's the male bubble gum reaching for the sun


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 10, 2013)

Soooo...here we have the stars of the show, cause this is the sk thread lol

8 Sk basking in the Hawaiian sun...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2013)

How is the pheno variation? im so mad i never got the bubba, like chi said the diesel pheno he considers a by-product . thats all i got. however i did hit some of the bubba he had frfom cali.. was official like a ref witta whistle


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 10, 2013)

So is chi still in hiding like a lil school girl or what's up.

and damn it seeing all this sk pr0n is making so jealous! I would love to see her in person.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 10, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> How is the pheno variation? im so mad i never got the bubba, like chi said the diesel pheno he considers a by-product . thats all i got. however i did hit some of the bubba he had frfom cali.. was official like a ref witta whistle


They pretty much looking all the same..give ma a week or so and I'll have a better idea what pheno/phenos i got on hand


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> So is chi still in hiding like a lil school girl or what's up.
> 
> and damn it seeing all this sk pr0n is making so jealous! I would love to see her in person.


Hey what's up buddy..
Things are finally staRting to take shape here lol


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 10, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hey what's up buddy..
> Things are finally staRting to take shape here lol


Shit not much, everyday life. Same shit just a different day, thank god I have cannabis to make it through the days. 

Just getting my grow on, in and out.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 10, 2013)

4 Special seeds that just sprouted  ...got these from the most awesome friend! I'm stoked to just grow these. Yup, that special  Thank you friend 

Should be able to see the strain on the label in the pic


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 11, 2013)

Soooo.....i went to check on the sk's this morning and 2 of them are showing signs of male already..so I'm keeping these 2 guys in the house for now...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 11, 2013)

A closer viewpoint....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 11, 2013)

close up of baby ballsack...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 11, 2013)

Woo Hoo, i wonder if the beans you make would grow diff than the ones pop made? Thx for keeping his thread going. This thread is like the hood to me, and all the other ones are suburban type, i love to come back to the hood n chill.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 11, 2013)

No problem trouble....when i harvest those beans, I'll remember all the good guys lol

But ya, you're one of em bro..along with pops and others


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 11, 2013)

And ya man, this my favorite thread as well. Feel right at home here in the hood. This the meanest streets Of RIU right here haha... for real though


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 11, 2013)

Ya this is the mean street's and I'm the lil rabbit sitting in the corner lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 11, 2013)

Just as long as you know your role here giglgles, lol


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 11, 2013)

Shit someday my role will be to grow the sk lol.

but yes I know my place haha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 11, 2013)

You're good peeps giggles


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 11, 2013)

Glad to hear the brotha.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 11, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> View attachment 2695441close up of baby ballsack...


I always knew u loved to play with some balls nigga lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 11, 2013)

Wassup chief!!! How you doing? Good to see ya...you came back faster than i thought....you missed your boy, huh lol


----------



## theexpress (Jun 11, 2013)

what it do.... took a lil vacation... left Chicago for close to a week and went south to work on my gorilla... down to less then 100 plants so if any law dickheads see this it aint even worth ur time.... my dude lets call him country for security sake is like partially crippled..y well his leg jacked up... plus the fact this nigga was dope sick all the time all we could dig holes for and plant was 25 plants soo far.. like I even bought this nigga a bag of dope so he can shoot up {nigga keepin it 100 I snorted some too} and he sts all loveill claimed to hurt his ankle has we were in the dark ass woods with shovles.. its all love doe the rest of the plants will be in the ground by this weekend... thems small still.. some of them are on there 4th sets of 5 fingesured leaves.e . 70% have been topped... all will be topped before they hit the ground.. the sks are tiny.... they reeeeeeeeeeeeeek hard!!!!! HARD NIGGA!!!!! these shits smling like dank!!!!! I have about a dozen that have sexy dark purple stems... everything got mixed up strain wise thanx to my junkie hommie transplantin. but I could spot my sks right da fuck away... im no longer servin niggas... shop still closed.. grow gos on..


----------



## theexpress (Jun 11, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Wassup chief!!! How you doing? Good to see ya...you came back faster than i thought....you missed your boy, huh lol


 wanted u to play with my balls for a nigga


----------



## theexpress (Jun 11, 2013)

extra special thanx to my man truble and pops... yall know what yall did for me!!!! much love yall made this possible this year


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 11, 2013)

theexpress said:


> wanted u to play with my balls for a nigga


I did one better, i hijacked and claimed your thread as my own


----------



## theexpress (Jun 11, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I did one better, i hijacked and claimed your thread as my own


 thanx for keeping her warm and moist bro... im changing my celly again and being extra carefull who gets it.. plus im done hookin up bags bro... I think the worst of that is over.. my neighbor she they aint seen no police shit around this way so that's a plus.. still flushed a q/p doe on sum bulshit... btw those polymer crystals are the shit.. I activated only 2 pounds of the 5 pounds I bought and those 2 pounds filled up 5 5 gallon buckets fully... non of the plants that went into the ground show any signsof shock... got like another 70 need holes... lets pray for a good yeaar


----------



## theexpress (Jun 11, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> View attachment 2689670so we don't see too much male plants being posted so I'll start today off with a male...pre-98 bubba kush. Gonna hang on to this for a bit then move it outta here...more pics to follow later..stay tuned.. it gets better as the season progresses..if johnny law didn't pay me a visit a month ago, this grow woulda really been rocking..oh well, we don't fold. We come back stronger
> 
> One love


hay that looks just like the pre 98 bubba I grew I cali :] keep that pollin and sk pollin... chuck it on something real good


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 11, 2013)

Sending positive vibes your way..


To bad you dumped the merch real quick, you shoulda at least put it somewhere where you could have grabbed it later...i got holes on the property for just that purpose lol ever watch cocaine cowboys?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 11, 2013)

theexpress said:


> hay that looks just like the pre 98 bubba I grew I cali :] keep that pollin and sk pollin... chuck it on something real good


Bad news on that one, my puppy got to it and ate it lol


My dude sheckster gave me pre-98 bubba pollen though..


----------



## theexpress (Jun 11, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> How is the pheno variation? im so mad i never got the bubba, like chi said the diesel pheno he considers a by-product . thats all i got. however i did hit some of the bubba he had frfom cali.. was official like a ref witta whistle


 I got gangster on 2 pounds of that bubba.that shit was smoking jo.. niggas still ask me about it till this day.. but they do that for everything I grow... mark my words... u will be trying the sk bubba phenol this year... and it will be grwn by a pro!!!! I just see these things in my crystal ball... I took some big losses last year... at the end of the day I guess I can grow more... mother fuckers aint gonna break my will


----------



## theexpress (Jun 11, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Bad news on that one, my puppy got to it and ate it lol
> 
> 
> My dude sheckster gave me pre-98 bubba pollen though..


its prolly not the same but fuckit!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jun 11, 2013)

ima be getting some that grapey yum yum gdp dream that nigga pops be breeding and some slh clones... but keep in mind... under 100 plantds at any givin plot so its not worth any cops time.. so if any cops see this just fuc off small personal grow... go bust a huge schwagg grow or some.. p.s. sign that fucking bill patt quinnn... u want my future vote or what


----------



## theexpress (Jun 11, 2013)

also for whom it may concern that strawberry diesel is kyle kushmans strawberry cough x unkown og x e.c.s.d. whos diesel I don't know.. also not sure on exact og used.. theres kyle kushmans strawberry cough I it doe.. but fuck that vic I grow better :] [email protected]


----------



## theexpress (Jun 11, 2013)

also the outdoor sourkush reek hard!!!!!!!! I know I have already said that but extra emphasis on they reeeeeeeeeek hard... they back inn native soil growin for daddy.. I remember 2 years ago me and my boy jroc and timmy was helpin me trim.. we got threw the Tahoe og good.. the violator kush also... then we moved to the 2 bubba phenol sk clones and all 3 of us got nauseauses as fuck...that shit smelt like armpits onions and assholes with a whole lotta skunk.. I let that bitch go almost 10 weeks then.. inn return she made me and my niggas feel ill when we trimmed her..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 11, 2013)

lol. 
Yup, chitown is back in the hizzie lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 11, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ..that shit smelt like armpits onions and assholes with a whole lotta skunk.. ..


You sure that smell wasn't you and your homies sweating? lol


----------



## theexpress (Jun 11, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> You sure that smell wasn't you and your homies sweating? lol


 most of it wasn't lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 11, 2013)

I heard y'all white boys smell like onion when you sweat


----------



## theexpress (Jun 11, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol.
> Yup, chitown is back in the hizzie lol


 you god damn right... just way more cautious.... I bought a decent camera so I will snap some pics here and there when I can... not gonna be that many and I may have to take them in da dark but we will see whats up


----------



## theexpress (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't like taking pics from cell phones even if I turn the gps off... I just never had a decent camera for yall.. my fault... shit e ghetto sometimes I know yall understand... they need to start making 30 dollar burner phones with decent cameras :]


----------



## theexpress (Jun 11, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Shit someday my role will be to grow the sk lol.
> 
> but yes I know my place haha


 aint shit like that going down until you let a mac titty fuck ur wife...


----------



## theexpress (Jun 11, 2013)

you could watch if u want giggles but only if u promise to cry... and im not talking a few man tears here and there.. I want u to ball like a bitch


----------



## theexpress (Jun 11, 2013)

the more u cry the quicker I will get off and quicker it will all be over... don't even trip ill bring my own moist toweleets and clean up my own mess... just gotta remember to hit up kfc first... if not yall kids blanket will do just fine... holllllla at ur boy.... big greasy


----------



## theexpress (Jun 11, 2013)

pops ass came to come see me but got lost along da way lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 11, 2013)

I took lucky for a walk and snapped a few pics along the way


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 11, 2013)

This one baaaad bitch..she plays for keeps


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 11, 2013)

What is she ? she's pretty, she looks wise.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 11, 2013)

She's part American bulldog and part golden retriever. And you hit it on the nail. She's very wise. best dog i ever had


----------



## theexpress (Jun 12, 2013)

I just reread what I wrote to giggles and it was pretty fucked up.. my fault... I say some fucjed up shit sometimes... I was only kidding... ur cool in my book to


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 12, 2013)

No worries chi lol, I know you want my girl to suck you off to get them beans it's cool bro I got ya lol


----------



## theexpress (Jun 12, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> No worries chi lol, I know you want my girl to suck you off to get them beans it's cool bro I got ya lol


 npot suck off.. only titttiy fuck.. lol..... how have u been giggles


----------



## theexpress (Jun 12, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I heard y'all white boys smell like onion when you sweat


 lol damn.. im just seeing this now... I herd tropical people smell like fermented poi when they sweat... white people smell like wet dog when they get wet..


----------



## theexpress (Jun 12, 2013)

the more I look into illiois marijuana laws the more I feel this some bullshit... Under the proposal, a four-year trial program would be created to allow doctors to prescribe patients no more than 2.5 ounces of marijuana every two weeks. To qualify, patients must have one of 42 serious or chronic conditions listed in the bill &#8212; including cancer, multiple sclerosis, glaucoma and HIV &#8212; and an established relationship with a doctor.
They would undergo fingerprinting and a criminal background check and would be issued a registration ID card. Marijuana use would be banned in public, in vehicles, around minors and near school grounds. Property owners would have the ability to ban marijuana use on their grounds.
Patients could not legally grow marijuana, and would have to buy it from one of 60 dispensing centers across Illinois. The state would license 22 growers, one for every state police district.
Opponents said they did not trust the state to properly regulate marijuana production, pointing to Illinois' inability to solve problems such as a budget crisis fueled by inaction on pension reform. They also questioned the legitimacy of using marijuana for medical reasons, saying there are other options for pain management that have been approved by federal regulators.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 12, 2013)

im never gonna be one of those 22 licensed growers.... not with this background... looks like im still black balled until some class action lawsuits are won by some outstanding and prolly very sick mmj patiants from the ill state.... people w/o felonies and time and money to fight the good fight... sounds like they still gonna wanna lock my ass up.... no bueno :[


----------



## theexpress (Jun 12, 2013)

I will never by fucking scwagg weed from anyone of those 22 licensed dipshits who just cuzz maybe they went to college and got a botanist degree think just because they understand how photosynthesis works and shit that they can grow some bomb ass meds... fuck u and ur college degree.... exxperiance in excellence will always trump some bitch ass peace of paper.... #teamgrowurown


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 12, 2013)

theexpress said:


> npot suck off.. only titttiy fuck.. lol..... how have u been giggles


I've been good bro, just doing my thing you know how it is.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 12, 2013)

Soooo, the hawaiian sun is so strong, it'll do this to the plants..

if you can't see what the sun is doing in this pic, You'll really be able to see what's happening in the next..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 12, 2013)

The sun is so strong, the fan leaves twist Toward the sun like solar panels, following the sun all the way tilk sunset..cool shit... notice it's dusk already. Guess which way is west...lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 12, 2013)

Plant that was just on showcase was the strawberry diesel, the tall, lankier pheno


----------



## theexpress (Jun 12, 2013)

the sun is pretty strong over here too doc... my ass is starting to peel from getting sun burnt other day


----------



## theexpress (Jun 12, 2013)

the rain has still been coming in proper. at this rate with atleast one day of rain every 7-10 days {which were getting way more rain then that} and all the polymer crystals I will never have to water my plants :] uv index has been high has hell lately around here... not soo much today but if its ot raining and cloudy theres ruff ass uv outside


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 12, 2013)

Dude, take bioastin. Astaxanthin...i take 15mg's a day and i have never used sunscreen since. That shit works wonders. It does a lot for you body but one of the things it does is help with sun exposure. I walk around all Day in just surf shorts And no sunburn to speak of


----------



## theexpress (Jun 12, 2013)

ill look into that doc thanx..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 12, 2013)

No problem buddy


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 12, 2013)

Super Blue dream..today marks the 2nd week of flowering


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 12, 2013)

Hawaiian ghost peppers


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 12, 2013)

Hawaiian chilli peppers


----------



## theexpress (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Jun 12, 2013)

dweezy.. talkto Tweezy about that young skizzy


----------



## theexpress (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Jun 12, 2013)

yall wanna see sum pics


----------



## theexpress (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Jun 12, 2013)

lil bird shit on some these http://s689.photobucket.com/user/chitownsmoking/media/1371102148_zpsfa72b05c.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1


----------



## theexpress (Jun 12, 2013)

somebody say some about some sourkush? http://s689.photobucket.com/user/chitownsmoking/media/1371102097_zpsc082696b.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2


----------



## theexpress (Jun 12, 2013)

sourkush http://s689.photobucket.com/user/chitownsmoking/media/1371102137_zps8d2c9426.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3


----------



## theexpress (Jun 12, 2013)

yet more sourkush http://s689.photobucket.com/user/chitownsmoking/media/1371102126_zps281486d4.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4


----------



## theexpress (Jun 12, 2013)

two sourkush and something else that's not a sk... all these in holes in the ground now http://s689.photobucket.com/user/chitownsmoking/media/1371102061_zpsd3004548.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5


----------



## theexpress (Jun 12, 2013)

couple sk in here too.... most of these bigger ones in the ground as well http://s689.photobucket.com/user/chitownsmoking/media/1371102088_zpsb53cce3f.jpg.html?sort=3&o=6


----------



## theexpress (Jun 12, 2013)

3 sourkushes http://s689.photobucket.com/user/chitownsmoking/media/1371102019_zps9a120d83.jpg.html?sort=3&o=7


----------



## theexpress (Jun 12, 2013)

http://s689.photobucket.com/user/chitownsmoking/media/1371102029_zps810f9df7.jpg.html?sort=3&o=8


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 12, 2013)

Dude, can't you post the pics in here? Chances are not many are gonna click the links


----------



## theexpress (Jun 12, 2013)

don't know if I said this but by saterday all em should be in holes... got a late start and weather finally been getting warm... plants wont be huge this year....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 12, 2013)

I ain't even click on em. I got a blank on the first link. I wasn't gonna waste my time opening up the rest


----------



## theexpress (Jun 12, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Dude, can't you post the pics in here? Chances are not many are gonna click the links


 it wouldn't let me.. only for the first one... now shut da fuck up and click...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 12, 2013)

You're wasting my fucking batteries making me click links!


----------



## theexpress (Jun 12, 2013)

well fuck u then..... its not for u to see... lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm clicking on the links but ain't jack shit showing up for me


----------



## theexpress (Jun 12, 2013)

that's wild im having no problems....


----------



## theexpress (Jun 12, 2013)

can u see this.... this is da only way I can do it how u want it


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 13, 2013)

Might be cause I'm on a phone? I dunno bro...does anyone see the pics in the link?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 13, 2013)

theexpress said:


> can u see this.... this is da only way I can do it how u want it


Yup i can see that. Looking good bro


----------



## theexpress (Jun 13, 2013)

how da fuck can u see that lol... all u can tell is that there green.. that size is bogus that's why I linked them how I did..


----------



## theexpress (Jun 13, 2013)

here doc... special just for u... chode smoking ass ...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 13, 2013)

theexpress said:


> how da fuck can u see that lol... all u can tell is that there green.. that size is bogus that's why I linked them how I did..


Cause I'm on my phone numbnuts lol you can Zoom on shit to where i could see a boger in your nose


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 13, 2013)

theexpress said:


> here doc... special just for u... chode smoking ass ...


Lot of oregano you got there buddy lol good on you


----------



## theexpress (Jun 13, 2013)

that's just some.. I trid to showcase the sks best I could... u know I luve my bitches


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm about to transplant them sk's tomorrow. . One of them is purpled out. Kinda cool


----------



## theexpress (Jun 13, 2013)

bro I got hella purple stem sourkush this year... like a good dozen..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 13, 2013)

I only got one.didn't sex yet but it's a keeper wether it be male or female. .I'm pretty sure i got 6 females though.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 13, 2013)

nice,, wont know wht I got till august


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 13, 2013)

Ill probably find out what i got by the end of the week .plants sex fast over here


----------



## theexpress (Jun 13, 2013)

lost 8-10 plants last night due to nasty hail.... now im under 100 forreal lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 13, 2013)

Your jabroni ass thread just got Spammed huh lol.. 

I got pics coming up,


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 13, 2013)

6 sk's basking in the morning sun..the other 2, which are male, are cruising in the house


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 13, 2013)

Assorted starters that are going out to Guerilla grow sites In a week or so after transplant


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 13, 2013)

Seedlings for next rotation


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 13, 2013)

2 Strawberry diesels


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 13, 2013)

2 Bubblegum Just starting to flower


----------



## theexpress (Jun 13, 2013)

also never got that good camera even doe gave my booy an 8th for it.... he is like there is a long ass story behind it... he prolly sold it to someone else.. lame..... lol he is like I can replace that 8th.. lol yeah right I wont hold my breath..... good thin I pay less then 30 an 8th fuck my week sux


----------



## theexpress (Jun 13, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=di4iyRdolT0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 13, 2013)

Last pic for now..super blue dream entering 2nd week of flowering


----------



## theexpress (Jun 13, 2013)

top ur plants asswipe.. u will double your yield!!!! don't be one of those guys who don't top there plants... fucking naturalist lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 13, 2013)

Top my plants? [email protected] noob

You must know nothing about growing outdoor


----------



## theexpress (Jun 13, 2013)

nooob huh.... I aint gonna lie jo... that onne cut deep lololololol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 13, 2013)

My main bitch..only bitch i trust..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 13, 2013)

theexpress said:


> nooob huh.... I aint gonna lie jo... that onne cut deep lololololol


 know your role


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 13, 2013)

Strawberry diesel fan leaves..they huge and the stalk is thick


----------



## theexpress (Jun 13, 2013)

yo momma said my stalk thick too... 2000 pages woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 14, 2013)

Damn, I been in here for 2000 pages. Only if you can deal with chi could you make that happen. What's more surprising is this bitch still open.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 14, 2013)

da hommie drained his balls in some chicx mouth last night... she was chubbyish but the bitch was going..


----------



## theexpress (Jun 14, 2013)

off da dome cypher.. underground legends.. [youtube]iUBBvkiO-7A[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jun 14, 2013)

yall remember big tigga and da basement days..... [youtube]NKhs20egoOs[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jun 14, 2013)

[youtube]e1xvQ7AQq18[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jun 14, 2013)

[youtube]S6GF32r_ipY[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jun 14, 2013)

[youtube]pYgE8HExbFg[/youtube]


----------



## jeb5304 (Jun 14, 2013)

Was good fam? Jebs been hella busy making slabs and taking dabs. I have a new home for my breeding gardens nothing super big but enuff for what I need to do.should be all setup by August.get it in July. Otherwise Right now I'm working on a strain called tropix og. It's the progeny of a project by me and ditty. It's his cannacolada x Tahoe og. I then pheno hunted and made f2 with a fruity resinous male. I'm gonna get it to f3 then release it. I got this Krew tho for free as testers. Now I'm still missing that SK in my garden. What can we do to fix that. My uncle still has it in mn for me but noided on sending clones. Maybe some pollen. I just never seem to get up north to see pops yet. I'm too busy making oil for shops in Palm Springs. Well ill be around peace


----------



## theexpress (Jun 14, 2013)

whats up jeb.. been a long time....


----------



## theexpress (Jun 14, 2013)

im tryng to upload some photos from my camera to my comp and to photobucket.. having fuckin problems.. I cant get them from my comp to photobucket..


----------



## theexpress (Jun 14, 2013)

I figue it out...


----------



## theexpress (Jun 14, 2013)

hindu kush http://s689.photobucket.com/user/chitownsmoking/media/NENO/Pictures/2010-03-10/CIMG0936_zps656c97e6.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## theexpress (Jun 14, 2013)

hindu http://s689.photobucket.com/user/chitownsmoking/media/NENO/Pictures/2010-03-10/CIMG0925_zpse63ac921.jpg.html?sort=3&o=7


----------



## theexpress (Jun 14, 2013)

hindu http://s689.photobucket.com/user/chitownsmoking/media/NENO/Pictures/2010-03-10/CIMG0924_zps2df2e30f.jpg.html?sort=3&o=8


----------



## theexpress (Jun 14, 2013)

hindu k. http://s689.photobucket.com/user/chitownsmoking/media/NENO/Pictures/2010-03-10/CIMG0921_zpsfda16048.jpg.html?sort=3&o=9


----------



## theexpress (Jun 14, 2013)

sexi sexi hindu... http://s689.photobucket.com/user/chitownsmoking/media/NENO/Pictures/2010-03-10/CIMG0920_zps4566c229.jpg.html?sort=3&o=10


----------



## theexpress (Jun 14, 2013)

tangerine dream... a half o all indoor http://s689.photobucket.com/user/chitownsmoking/media/NENO/Pictures/2010-03-10/CIMG0926_zps23a6cfb2.jpg.html?sort=3&o=6


----------



## theexpress (Jun 14, 2013)

tang. dream http://s689.photobucket.com/user/chitownsmoking/media/NENO/Pictures/2010-03-10/CIMG0927_zpse295f6fb.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5


----------



## theexpress (Jun 14, 2013)

tg http://s689.photobucket.com/user/chitownsmoking/media/NENO/Pictures/2010-03-10/CIMG0931_zpsd21b6e1f.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2


----------



## theexpress (Jun 14, 2013)

close up tg http://s689.photobucket.com/user/chitownsmoking/media/NENO/Pictures/2010-03-10/CIMG0930_zps76f0ee07.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3


----------



## theexpress (Jun 14, 2013)

sativa tg http://s689.photobucket.com/user/chitownsmoking/media/NENO/Pictures/2010-03-10/CIMG0928_zpsb300dcfc.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4


----------



## theexpress (Jun 14, 2013)

special for doc.... hindu kush...


----------



## theexpress (Jun 14, 2013)

I know docs bootleg ass phone cant open da links... and it wont let me copy and paste them whole.. so here special for da doc tangerine dream...


----------



## jeb5304 (Jun 14, 2013)

Looks Dank as fuck. Tasty I bet.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 14, 2013)

im smoking a bowl of tangerine dream now... and it is tastey... and has a nice soaring sativa up high


----------



## theexpress (Jun 14, 2013)

lol yall don't get shit like that in Michigan huh?


----------



## theexpress (Jun 14, 2013)

check out this blue dream jeb.. http://s689.photobucket.com/user/chitownsmoking/media/1367073523_zpsd213aa3c.jpg.html?sort=3&o=17


----------



## theexpress (Jun 14, 2013)

bluedream clone only http://s689.photobucket.com/user/chitownsmoking/media/1367073626_zps226d7c0d.jpg.html?sort=3&o=15


----------



## theexpress (Jun 14, 2013)

bd indoor http://s689.photobucket.com/user/chitownsmoking/media/1365926473_zpsb80a9e02.jpg.html?sort=3&o=19


----------



## theexpress (Jun 14, 2013)

strawberry diesel.. shit was some fire jeb http://s689.photobucket.com/user/chitownsmoking/media/1367073610_zps09e414de.jpg.html?sort=3&o=16


----------



## jeb5304 (Jun 15, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol yall don't get shit like that in Michigan huh?


I'm in so cal bro.


----------



## poplars (Jun 15, 2013)

sup all, I'm still alive ,


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 15, 2013)

poplars said:


> sup all, I'm still alive ,


looking forward to some of your outdoors harvests this year. they put most everyone here to shame, even some of the better growers.


----------



## poplars (Jun 15, 2013)

thanks i appreciate that. sadly I'm not going to be running my plants myself due to fucked up situation however my ppie buddy is ttrunning my script and giving my a way good cut so we're going to be trying to find a better place to grow in the meantime and have a good summer in the process... how's that sound to you guys haha.... already in Washington gonna go many other places from here within the Pacific Northwest


----------



## theexpress (Jun 16, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> looking forward to some of your outdoors harvests this year. they put most everyone here to shame, even some of the better growers.


 yeah i agree pops def. can grow better then u for sure lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 16, 2013)

theexpress said:


> yeah i agree pops def. can grow better then u for sure lol




you're soft, eggspress.

a pot of boiling water for 10-15 minutes should get you hard (boiled) though.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 16, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you're soft, eggspress.
> 
> a pot of boiling water for 10-15 minutes should get you hard (boiled) though.


you know what gets me hard....... the docs sister :] dont hate on me cuzz i got the skills to pay da bills bra


----------



## theexpress (Jun 17, 2013)

that 1990's chitown shit... [youtube]QEIgNjWGUMc[/youtube]


----------



## poplars (Jun 17, 2013)

man its so beautiful here. you all should move here lol


----------



## theexpress (Jun 17, 2013)

poplars said:


> man its so beautiful here. you all should move here lol


 where u at lil buddy? oregan or Washington?


----------



## theexpress (Jun 17, 2013)

its getting hot out... and with the heat comes all the bullshit... http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-504083_162-57589589-504083/chicago-violence-7-dead-46-shot-over-the-weekend-reports-say/


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 18, 2013)

the thread that never dies.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 19, 2013)

[youtube]vSyTy9Oaz54[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 21, 2013)

lmmfao, that one right there is funny as hell


----------



## poplars (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm in Washington.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 23, 2013)

poplars said:


> I'm in Washington.


Beautiful out there bro, my girl has family that lives there and we visit every summer.

Hope all is well pops.


----------



## poplars (Jun 23, 2013)

things are all right. got ripped off about a week ago and have been making preparations for retaliation. gonna probably be out of here and camping elsewhere in 2 weeks. i still have herb but they ripped off about 1800 dollars worth... I'm thinking a couple busted knee caps and noses will properly repay ..


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 23, 2013)

Well fuck that sucks pops, I woulda killed someone for that shit. 

Some people are just worthless pieces of shit.

Hope the rest of your summer is better bro


----------



## poplars (Jun 23, 2013)

well i know who did it. they did it right to my face. all i can say is the only one walking away without broken bones is a minor. after that I'm probably gonna lay low for a few months and travel. all i know is they are gonna get what they deserve.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 23, 2013)

You could always come out and enjoy part of my land lol


----------



## poplars (Jun 23, 2013)

I am looking for a new place to grow. where are you at giggles?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Well fuck that sucks pops, I woulda killed someone for that shit.
> 
> Some people are just worthless pieces of shit.
> 
> Hope the rest of your summer is better bro


MF'ers die over that shit. 
Is there housing on the land, can i bring my own trailor? all my dogs? how close would we be ? what numbers you talking for the land itself(leasing)


----------



## theexpress (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't really like hockey that much but lets go blackhawks...


----------



## theexpress (Jun 24, 2013)

poplars said:


> things are all right. got ripped off about a week ago and have been making preparations for retaliation. gonna probably be out of here and camping elsewhere in 2 weeks. i still have herb but they ripped off about 1800 dollars worth... I'm thinking a couple busted knee caps and noses will properly repay ..


 yeah I finally found out what its like to be burnt last grow season... i got burnt for 2 pounds in da chi... and a pound back in cali thanx to some old ass tweeker and a grammy nominatable performance.. shit sux bad... then i had to split half my crop with my partne who really didn't do shit to deserve it..... im still heated... sorry for ur loss bro..


----------



## theexpress (Jun 24, 2013)

all in all im short either 4500 cali worth.... or 9-12k chi worth


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 24, 2013)

theexpress said:


> I don't really like hockey that much but lets go blackhawks...


Hawkey rocks.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 24, 2013)

only sports i watch and get excited about are m.m.a. and football... and sometimes boxing..... sometimes... more times then not its boring to


----------



## theexpress (Jun 24, 2013)

we drinking cognac out that Stanley cup chally!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jun 24, 2013)

im not sure if im hearing fireworks.... gunshots.... or both right now


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 24, 2013)

theexpress said:


> im not sure if im hearing fireworks.... gunshots.... or both right now


Fireworks out here...I make my own.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 24, 2013)

theexpress said:


> we drinking cognac out that Stanley cup chally!!!!!


Hennessy straight outta the freezer.


----------



## Cali soul (Jun 25, 2013)

Cfgjhhjjjjjj


----------



## theexpress (Jun 25, 2013)

[youtube]qMjMwp50UIc[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jun 27, 2013)

making oil with ABOUT 5-6 OUNCES of tangerine dream trim... dont have enough butane i think.. only 4 cans but there 10.6 oz.. 7x filterd


----------



## theexpress (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## giggles26 (Jun 27, 2013)

poplars said:


> I am looking for a new place to grow. where are you at giggles?


I'm by the Colorado border.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> MF'ers die over that shit.
> Is there housing on the land, can i bring my own trailor? all my dogs? how close would we be ? what numbers you talking for the land itself(leasing)


No housing, but you can put whatever you want on it. Have as many dogs as you want. Closest neighbor on 1 section of land is 1/4 mile and on the other it's almost a mile.

I would have to do some thinking on numbers.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 28, 2013)

[youtube]T8ZjkmCzYo8[/youtube]


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 28, 2013)

[youtube]gJEcoTRhSjU[/youtube]


----------



## mehrific (Jun 28, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;hzent1GJy6g]http://youtu.be/hzent1GJy6g[/video]


----------



## mehrific (Jun 28, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Q7gV9RfXl9E]http://youtu.be/Q7gV9RfXl9E[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Jun 30, 2013)

wax


----------



## theexpress (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 30, 2013)

lookin very hansum ther boyeee 

dat should knok yo dick inda dirt 

verry irradesent looking whut process


----------



## theexpress (Jun 30, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> lookin very hansum ther boyeee
> 
> dat should knok yo dick inda dirt
> 
> verry irradesent looking whut process


whipped up tangerine dream wax...... whipped up while in a make shift dpuble boiler under hot water...... ta dow... this what I got


----------



## theexpress (Jun 30, 2013)

made 5 grams of it with 7 x butane.. that's only a gram of it.... Im gonna drop that gram in a half stivk of butter as soon as I get some brownie or cookie mix


----------



## theexpress (Jun 30, 2013)

ima be making some shatter next time.....


----------



## genuity (Jun 30, 2013)

whip game>>>shit looking hella good.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 1, 2013)

tang drm sounds good 
your on a gourmet level now
do it right bro an Njoy bro


----------



## theexpress (Jul 1, 2013)

mehrific said:


> [video=youtube_share;hzent1GJy6g]http://youtu.be/hzent1GJy6g[/video]


 I donno who u are bro but ur alright.....


----------



## theexpress (Jul 1, 2013)

lol


----------



## theexpress (Jul 1, 2013)

for da struggle... [youtube]kC0H4jQILAg[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Jul 6, 2013)

been a min..... lost 15 more outdoor plants last week due to flooding...got about 75 left.... come august male will show and ill pull those.... hopefully I end up with 45-50 females.. we will see..


----------



## theexpress (Jul 6, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbNhOwf0BFo


----------



## theexpress (Jul 9, 2013)

plants getting bigger... bit of bad news... my partner in socal got into a fight with his newlywed wife they were married 12-12-12.... long story short he took his own life with a .40 cal.. he shot himself in the head... he had a lot to live for and had an ealry outdoor crop coming in at end of the month and a huge one coming in oct. he couldn't fight his demons anymore... he died at a loma linda hospital. rip to my nigga Charlie... u left us too soon bro


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 9, 2013)

theexpress said:


> been a min..... lost 15 more outdoor plants last week due to flooding...got about 75 left.... come august male will show and ill pull those.... hopefully I end up with 45-50 females.. we will see..


WTF...you plant near a river bed?.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 9, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> WTF...you plant near a river bed?.


 a creek... yes.... the creek r0se high has hell...


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 9, 2013)

theexpress said:


> a creek... yes.... the creek r0se high has hell...


Hell, I haven't even had to water...at all. I just dump aged manure/compost and let rain finish the job.

Sorry to hear about the shitty ending to your holiday weekend...a shame that some folks base their own self-esteem on other people.

But it happens, unfortunately.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 9, 2013)

whuts da dilly yo
i neva tried outside 
i just do my 4 to 6 in my little tent 
is enough to keep me happy till next harvest 

good karma -good grows- good health to all ova here 




the powers dat be made me change my old avy - said could see da pus i had been lookin for dat pus for months neva saw shit but darkness down dere to make da kids happy i changed it - an fell in luv again - already haad to clean my screen off


----------



## theexpress (Jul 9, 2013)

were down to 65 plants now... fucking sux... 2 males showed and one female due to bein under a tree and lack of light before they got planted to there final homes.. there getting bigger doe looking good


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 10, 2013)

65 still a lot i think 
i never been over 6 the wife gets nurvous 
got 4 runnin now 
a bubba couger by bill-a bubba cheese by cgg-a white s1 by og rask-a clockwork or by riot 

gluck wit yo 65 may end result be 65


----------



## theexpress (Jul 10, 2013)

i got plenty of sourkush out there.... lots of them have the purple stem going on too... there looking sexi


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 10, 2013)

sounds nice 

ya need to pull a good one each an overnight dem to me to reproduce em


my avy gulfrin when you eventually see her face its not bad atall


----------



## theexpress (Jul 10, 2013)

its been a fucked up week with the loss of my friend and bizzness partner... I aint even gonna lie I put alotta that boy up my nose...


----------



## theexpress (Jul 10, 2013)

thought id mention im running the whole fox farm line for this outdoor.. even the additives open seasome, cha ching, and beastie bloomz....everything but the big bloom bullshit....


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 10, 2013)

yeah i have a lot of shit to use tons of shit but dis run im useing mainly da fox farm trio 
bud candy micor an hygozymes


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 10, 2013)

theexpress said:


> thought id mention im running the whole fox farm line for this outdoor.. even the additives open seasome, cha ching, and beastie bloomz....everything but the big bloom bullshit....


I'm running aged manure and compost, mixed with epsoma plant-tone...cheap and very effective as a top dressing.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 10, 2013)

you smellin P 

caution back off da boy 

i used to run to harlum or alphabet city in village for boy 

uptown for da girl 160's to 180's latin an dominacan city 

was a rough perioud in my life on da run and id buy big pkg's an turn ova my $$ back dat i wasted was a very dark perioud i was getting straight to da point 

you did whut you had to do now step off - let it go you start out takin it then it takes you


[video=youtube;padvnsLUhUM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=padvnsLUhUM[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Jul 11, 2013)

they released my niggas body to his family today.. he is getting creamated.. his wife keeping half the ashes and taking them from socal to phoenix.. his moms get the other half and bring them back home to da chi.. shit be fucked up.... need to find someone else with balls to ship me to ship me big boy units intween harvests


----------



## theexpress (Jul 11, 2013)

[youtube]X8XwR4DR0XA[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jul 11, 2013)

how many more friends and family do I have to lose... most before there time..... [youtube]jbWcyp6wk5w[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jul 11, 2013)

I took a few new pics but I cant accesss my old email... I know the password but it keeps directing me to a security question I fucking forgot answer to lol..... and if I wanna make a new one I have to put in a valid cell phone number!!!! suck my fucking dick yahoo... peace of shit I tried to put in a bunk cell fone number but it kept telling m it had to be valid.... sorry guys.... I should have just brought my actuall camera and uploaded to my comp and download them from comp str8 to photobucket... instead I took cheap ass pix with my cell fone ic ant upload anyway


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Yo express, you like good BBQ?...check this place out:

[video=youtube;U3yQpzmL9KA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3yQpzmL9KA[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Jul 11, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Yo express, you like good BBQ?...check this place out:
> 
> [video=youtube;U3yQpzmL9KA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3yQpzmL9KA[/video]


I bet u that place is off Madison somewere lololol


----------



## theexpress (Jul 11, 2013)

its actually on the south side .... just looked it up


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 11, 2013)

theexpress said:


> its actually on the south side .... just looked it up


It tells you in the vid, which is why they have bullet-proof glass...

This channel has a shitload of restaurants from all over city/burbs...I use it find new spots. Only I can't find JJ's chicken and fish, the original one on Roosevelt in Maywood.

I was there last month, they still make everything from scratch...wings are da bomb.

[video]https://www.youtube.com/user/ChicagosBestWGNTV/videos[/video]


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 11, 2013)

relax my dude erryting be erie 
dis is a pass itup 
sumtings we gotta pass dem up to our creator 
cause day be to big for us to handle 


pass it up


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 11, 2013)

yeah i have a lot of shit to use tons of shit but dis run im useing mainly da fox farm trio 
bud candy micor an hygozymes


View attachment 2733400


----------



## theexpress (Jul 11, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> yeah i have a lot of shit to use tons of shit but dis run im useing mainly da fox farm trio
> bud candy micor an hygozymes
> 
> 
> View attachment 2733400


holly shit old man u hoarding nutes and seeds for da zombie apocalypse huh


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 12, 2013)

LOL ^^^
im a mad man 

the good book says we are supposed to rejoice at death and be sad at birth
i will forever have it backwards 
we all have to die - no one gets outa here alive 

stay up stay strong
i have seen a lot of my peeps leave here 
as you get older is more an more


----------



## theexpress (Jul 12, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> LOL ^^^
> im a mad man
> 
> the good book says we are supposed to rejoice at death and be sad at birth
> ...


yeah.... I feel u... to be real I think the hardest loss in my life is yet to come... I donno how ima act when my moms passes.. ima mommas boy jo..


----------



## theexpress (Jul 12, 2013)

a typical weekend in m y home town... http://www.csmonitor.com/USA/2013/0708/Chicago-erupts-in-gun-violence-74-people-shot-12-killed-over-July-4-weekend


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 12, 2013)

theexpress said:


> yeah.... I feel u... to be real I think the hardest loss in my life is yet to come... I donno how ima act when my moms passes.. ima mommas boy jo..


ditto...ive lost a lot, i whole lot in my short lifetime losing my mom might have me back in mental health, or prison.. but i wont be stable on these streets.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 12, 2013)

from 1989-last year Chicago recorded over 16,400 murders... more then any other American city in that same time frame,... damn....


----------



## theexpress (Jul 12, 2013)

we fucking fill up cemeteries this way... we keep funeral homes in bizzness..... my man sean connery said it best in the film the untouchables.. "he pulls a knife... you pull a gun.. he sends one of urs to the hospital.. YOU SEND ONE OF HIS TO THE MOURGE.. THATS THE CHICAGO WAY" been like this since da beginning


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 12, 2013)

theexpress said:


> from 1989-last year Chicago recorded over 16,400 murders... more then any other American city in that same time frame,... damn....


Speaking of news, can you believe they would charge $350 for a cannabis convention here?......they should be paying me to attend:

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/ct-met-medical-marijuana-20130712,0,5402735.story


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 12, 2013)

lol, i wouldnt be going to that shit.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 12, 2013)

wont let me read that.. some digital plus add comes up and when I try to close it it tkes me to some George zimmermann shit


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 12, 2013)

theexpress said:


> wont let me read that.. some digital plus add comes up and when I try to close it it tkes me to some George zimmermann shit


Sorry, fucking Trib is still trying to sell the article...it's on page 1 of today's hard copy.

Lemme see if I can paste the text.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 12, 2013)

man I wish I knew wtf is wrong with me... why am I such a spiitefull angry as mother fucker all the time jo..... it gets old and it takes a toll on me... I feel homicidal has fuck today... I don't even know why... my temper will be the undoing of me.....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 12, 2013)

theexpress said:


> man I wish I knew wtf is wrong with me... why am I such a spiitefull angry as mother fucker all the time jo..... it gets old and it takes a toll on me... I feel homicidal has fuck today... I don't even know why... my temper will be the undoing of me.....


at least you aint feelin suicidal. Homicidal is natural for us. most recently well a few months ago right after i stopped growing i was in a depressed fucked up angry state, pushin people away for no reason, I was getting emotional over dumb shit and im not emotional. shit was crazy u i think i had some kinda imbalance yo. i'm good now a lil homicidal today, not suicidal like b4. i feel im on the right path i just keep runnin into roadblocks.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 12, 2013)

homi bettern sui any day 

why stop da grow if so much pennance to pay for stopping 

pushin people away for no reason - reason was you were in a pissy mood , they did nutin but be in wrong place at wrong time 
emotional - cause you were carrying pain 
u i think i had some kinda imbalance - you did for a while 
i'm good now - dats good 
i just keep runnin into roadblocks - not following you but a prt of you , must shake them 

on da right course sumtimes takes time 

stay high 
stay up 
stay strong



spress i dont want none of dat BI's pie


----------



## theexpress (Jul 12, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> homi bettern sui any day
> 
> why stop da grow if so much pennance to pay for stopping
> 
> ...


 why u gotta hate on paula joo....


----------



## theexpress (Jul 12, 2013)

u don't think rosa parks calls white people honkies, crackers, and ofays on da day to day???? but yet white folks still got love for rosa!!! I just think we missuderstood what paula dean actually ment... im just sayin da old bitch can throw down on some peach cobbler jo... lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 12, 2013)

lol, nah. she wanted slaves dressed up at a wedding lol. she did and said and treated ppllike shit its all over the net iono where i read it tho.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 12, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> at least you aint feelin suicidal. Homicidal is natural for us. most recently well a few months ago right after i stopped growing i was in a depressed fucked up angry state, pushin people away for no reason, I was getting emotional over dumb shit and im not emotional. shit was crazy u i think i had some kinda imbalance yo. i'm good now a lil homicidal today, not suicidal like b4. i feel im on the right path i just keep runnin into roadblocks.


 find myself bord with life a lot lately..... nothing makes me happier for longer then 20 sec. one of my biggest worries in life is that I wont leave my mark on the world, and DIDNT LIVE UP TO MY FULL POTENTIAL... that scares and angers me... im torn between who I want to be, and who I am {who I made myself to be since I was young has hell} I wish like I would just grow up and mature... that's one thing I am looking forward for to ageing... my body producing less testosterone cuzz shit I got waaaay too much... I hate that I just go ape shit for any petty reason {and I can tell those close to me do to} I fucking programed myself too be a mean callas mother fucker since about 8 years old.... ive spent 20 years living has basicly a goon... it got me nowere good... I got a shitload of felonies that's all I got to show for this life... there is no real good secure job out there for me.. I fucked up my life pretty damn good before it actually got started... now i gotta deal with it... now what we got.... a angry ass adult stuck in his ways even doe he knows it holds him back... you wanna join my club famo? its called fucked from the start!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 12, 2013)

theexpress said:


> find myself bord with life a lot lately..... nothing makes me happier for longer then 20 sec. one of my biggest worries in life is that I wont leave my mark on the world, and DIDNT LIVE UP TO MY FULL POTENTIAL... that scares and angers me... im torn between who I want to be, and who I am {who I made myself to be since I was young has hell} I wish like I would just grow up and mature... that's one thing I am looking forward for to ageing... my body producing less testosterone cuzz shit I got waaaay too much... I hate that I just go ape shit for any petty reason {and I can tell those close to me do to} I fucking programed myself too be a mean callas mother fucker since about 8 years old.... ive spent 20 years living has basicly a goon... it got me nowere good... I got a shitload of felonies that's all I got to show for this life... there is no real good secure job out there for me.. I fucked up my life pretty damn good before it actually got started... now i gotta deal with it... now what we got.... a angry ass adult stuck in his ways even doe he knows it holds him back... you wanna join my club famo? its called fucked from the start!!!!


Blame it on yourself pussy!.. nah im jp. i feel the exact way, like ok i feel like i done it all n i aint done shit. whats my purpose? i done tried everythingto get myself off the shit im on. even today homie i applied for a comm college buti cant get no records from my old school cuz that bitch closed so i cant doschool now. back at square uno. i hate that everything im good at is illegal man. and getting a job been out the question i dont blame nobody but me, but damn i aint been arrested in 8 years for anything serious and they still on my dick. i live in an apt now just moved in. my name cant even be on the lease but i pay the damn rent. so i be here on the couch tryna make moves feeling like shit, barely feel like a man nowadays cuz the money aint the same. through it all though, i gotta remember my position in life and my circumstance dont affect my happiness. believe me if ppl like us that are trying to find change cant find it. they better clear out a grave or a cell .


----------



## theexpress (Jul 12, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, nah. she wanted slaves dressed up at a wedding lol. she did and said and treated ppllike shit its all over the net iono where i read it tho.


 i see how it is with u... we all know who u go for....




lol i didn't know that about paula... maybe she gone cenile?


----------



## theexpress (Jul 12, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Blame it on yourself pussy!.. nah im jp. i feel the exact way, like ok i feel like i done it all n i aint done shit. whats my purpose? i done tried everythingto get myself off the shit im on. even today homie i applied for a comm college buti cant get no records from my old school cuz that bitch closed so i cant doschool now. back at square uno. i hate that everything im good at is illegal man. and getting a job been out the question i dont blame nobody but me, but damn i aint been arrested in 8 years for anything serious and they still on my dick. i live in an apt now just moved in. my name cant even be on the lease but i pay the damn rent. so i be here on the couch tryna make moves feeling like shit, barely feel like a man nowadays cuz the money aint the same. through it all though, i gotta remember my position in life and my circumstance dont affect my happiness. believe me if ppl like us that are trying to find change cant find it. they better clear out a grave or a cell .


id rather blame my father...... who should have been there has a man to teach me right from wrong and lead by example.... would have prolly came out different if i had him to look up to instead of a gang chief..... but he didnt....


----------



## theexpress (Jul 12, 2013)

not that there was much too look up to... a man who couldn't even write his own name, is a fucking janitor, and tried to kill my moms 2ce... that vic is barred for life from me, my bro, my moms, and my nephew.... still all that hate aside... im too much like his punk ass.... fuck him, his unstable mental genetics, that i got, his fucking receeding hairline that i got, just fuck him in general... maybe when he passes the hate will too... im not going to his funeral.. he knows this... i told him that right after he told me im not his son... i wish that was true....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 12, 2013)

same here.i was just asking my girl that if i had my dad around would i be different. nobody taught me shit about a man. my mom never tried, she was there but she couldnt handle this. well pops aint here now so what we gon do ? thats the answer i get so ill give it to you. hell we bout 30 now it is about time to man up n get right. I taught myself right from wrong, and i teach the tiny locs the same way, and i tell em right from wrong only matters i fyou care. shit is true lol @ them typo's fuck em. its 130 and im typin from the bed while my lady sleepin.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 12, 2013)

" i feel like i done it all but aint done shit" precisely........


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 12, 2013)

lol, well i done a few things. but im ready to live, like wake up happy n shit. bben drained recently,like im missing something idk. bored really. everyday is the same routine fa me.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 12, 2013)

i think after this years outdoor if its a deso one... ima buy myself a nice car to make myself feel better... i already bought myself a 60 inch tv a week ago... that bitch go hard...


----------



## theexpress (Jul 12, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, well i done a few things. but im ready to live, like wake up happy n shit. bben drained recently,like im missing something idk. bored really. everyday is the same routine fa me.


 when u figure out the secreat to happiness let me know jo... ill let u have my big ass tv


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 13, 2013)

lol 60" i on need all that i got 50" thats enough, i dont even use it. i know the secret to happiness but it only last 5-10minutes


----------



## theexpress (Jul 13, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol 60" i on need all that i got 50" thats enough, i dont even use it. i know the secret to happiness but it only last 5-10minutes


 5-10 minuetes huh... with u i can only assume 2 things... 1. fucking your girl? or 2. smoking rocks out da missil? hahahahahaha lmao jk


----------



## theexpress (Jul 13, 2013)

if it was cocaine that happiness only last till the last line gone... then depending on how much yay u did will come the most terrible dirty feeling in ur life.. crashing... i was out there bad last week bro after my boy killed himself... we were gonna ball out this year... i donno why he did that... i brought a half gram of raw heron like light brown rock hard chunk shit and i started tooten that bitch... i was noddin out for 2 days nigga.... trying to forget about this shit...... didnt sleep for shit even doe i was noddin out every 20 min or so... for like 5-10 min intervals.. fucked up!!!!! im not gonna do that again!!!! but that shit helps to kill da pain... u wont feel shit nigga... ur dog coulda got shot in front ur ass... NOTHIN!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 13, 2013)

lol, my girl would be 10-20 minutes. i was talkin bout them stones. or some H. but i aint fuckin wit opiate no more. my mom had a crazy reaction the other day. then in the hospital they gave her anti anxiety shit n that fucked her up worse.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 13, 2013)

read a few pages back 
an my pops was a worthless terd also out for self 
i was fathered but never had a father 

so i was a great father i had the perfect example to follow 
just be the opposite of my father and i was doing fine as a father 
my son is a engineering school graduate a fine musian and a pilot in the u s air force 
he makes me proud 

spress dont know much bout you 

T im just gussen but i think you put to much into growin not enough into rest of da world not even yo self 
now witout da grow left wit a emty bag dat you never put nutin into - just gotta find sumtin you like to put into dat bag
cause you still a young man 

i was always gardening vegatables outside learning stain glass school nights learning html art busy making self happy an complete 
now feel whole as a old man - find sumtin meaningful you like an makes you feel whole as stoners we tend to want to just vegatate an do nutin

dat is not benifecial to us we are diamonds - diamonds has many sides angles reflections and refractions not just flat like a table made of wood 

like old army comercial be all that you can be stoners mostly happy doing as little as they can


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 13, 2013)

good advice N analysis. you are correct though. i put y life into drugs/growing. now that i want change i dont even know where to start.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 13, 2013)

take yo time you have wasted so much 
take yo time waste none frome here on 
look around outside den look around inside 
be open cause he will speak to you to help 
he wants us to be happy and succesful 
stay open 
stay positive 
stay in da light 
stay in yo white hat 
dis world we walk in da times we walkin
is fillied wit holes like swiss cheese 
one can fall into a hole sum are hard to climb out 
sum bottomless 
an its cheap swiss cheese =more hols den cheese 

serrious take yo time but be on da case 
find yo piece dats missin 
life is like a chess game an to kick azz in chess one has to have a open game - amiddle game - and a close game = iahave seen many could not close a game i could run alll night 

im in my close game of life (chess is life) yall should be runnin yalls open game 
a it should include sweat blood sacrafice struggle for loved ones and self 
otherwise you just actin like you playin da game of life an you playin a game like manoply or sum shit 

dreamin like daigs on da corner - one day oma have me a black cady wit Bm sterio in it 
yeah how you gona get it save work go to school training sports - idont know but its gona have 22's an chrome rims

adrem is fine witout safrifice blood sweat tears pain it just a dream empty dat an a buss pass will get you on da bus = nutin 

im retired im sposed to be relaxin chillin in my close game 
yall sposed to be workin an buildin like da ants an shit 

wlk in dalight 
youll come to sight 
be open to da one dats right
an do whut it takes to make it right 

when i was a young man i hated my father 
as i grew up an lived through all my sons activites 
music sports coccer basball all of it i had so much fun 
i realized my father missed a lot 

and i did all icould for him on his way out when he needed help forgetting all 

i no longer could blame 
it is now on me 
im responsible 
do boys dat allways blamed another for why day are hooked 
could never get clean - it was not day fault - ha ha haaaaa


----------



## theexpress (Jul 13, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> good advice N analysis. you are correct though. i put y life into drugs/growing. now that i want change i dont even know where to start.


 why did u stop growing? u still smoke right?


----------



## theexpress (Jul 13, 2013)

[youtube]_JaprHmpKOA[/youtube]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 13, 2013)

Yo Express,

Remember those water saving crystals we talked about a while back?.

I'm gonna have to start hauling water, you have any idea how well they actually work?.

Let's say I'm watering twice a week on in-grounds without using the crystals, think I can get away with once a week?...it's hot and I really don't want to hike for miles more than I have to.

Peace


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 13, 2013)

theexpress said:


> why did u stop growing? u still smoke right?


i smoke when i can, gotta fellow gardener i met from riu hooks me up every few days i cop a 1/8.. but nowhere near how i was smoking before which was more like an 1/8th a day. all these niggas n bitches i used to show love too wit fat sacks n free bud go missin when u aint got it. i had to move out my crib into a 1br apartment. n i was in a hotel for a month last month as well. idk how long i can take apt life again. i aint tryna meet nobody or nothin.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 13, 2013)

idle hands not healthy 
will bring problems 

should be building time for young peeps


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 13, 2013)

Yea, true shit. fucked up i cant get back in school. i don't want to but i got a shitload of vicodin imma have to sell. N this is a whole new area, i now live in Southside of my city, nothin but money n richfolk in my area.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Yo Express,
> 
> Remember those water saving crystals we talked about a while back?.
> 
> ...


i haven't had to water once..... it hasn't rained in a while... with has many plants I have it be too much work.... even when I fertilize its foliar feeding so a gallon or 2 is enough to drench 65 plants.... after next month when the males have been culled I will water/feed old school threw the roots... so to answer yo question the polymer water crystals have been saving my ass lots of work... along with the frequent rain


----------



## theexpress (Jul 14, 2013)

keep in mind a gallon of water weighs like 9 pounds.... that shit adds up fast


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 14, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i haven't had to water once..... it hasn't rained in a while... with has many plants I have it be too much work.... even when I fertilize its foliar feeding so a gallon or 2 is enough to drench 65 plants.... after next month when the males have been culled I will water/feed old school threw the roots... so to answer yo question the polymer water crystals have been saving my ass lots of work... along with the frequent rain


Just watered a gallon per plant, they were fine without the extra water...but I want bigger buds/more bud sites. 2 years ago this month, we had the wettest July ever recorded...and I still went and watered by late August. 

Gettin' hot out, so I bought one of those cooling vests you soak in ice water...that helped.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 14, 2013)

theexpress said:


> keep in mind a gallon of water weighs like 9 pounds.... that shit adds up fast


That's why I spent all winter busting my ass in the gym.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 14, 2013)

some chi shit [youtube]BHnCA3yxxd4[/youtube]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 14, 2013)

theexpress said:


> some chi shit [youtube]BHnCA3yxxd4[/youtube]


Englewood has nothing on Juarez, Mexico...til' recently the cartels averaged 10 murders a day.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 14, 2013)

GDs down in my old city got a group they callin Genuine Determination Network(GDN) really showing growth n developement. My growing homie is in the vid. i support what they doin, but that aint the ways of a crip nigga.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> That's why I spent all winter busting my ass in the gym.


 lol that's y I bought polymer crystals


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 14, 2013)

meant to add the link
http://www.wistv.com/story/22828641/residents-demand-stop-to-violence-in-their-neighborhood?autoStart=true&topVideoCatNo=default&clipId=9087489#.UeCMu01G3-w.facebook


----------



## theexpress (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Englewood has nothing on Juarez, Mexico...til' recently the cartels averaged 10 murders a day.


 lol Juarez is a 3rd world country with a lil smaller population then Chicago but with a police force of 800 officers... Chicago has over 13k cops, and bullit proof rotating police cameras on almost every block now {atleast the hot ones} id be willing to bet if u compare total number of murders in Chicago from the 20's until now it would be higher then the murders in Juarez in the same period


----------



## theexpress (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Just watered a gallon per plant, they were fine without the extra water...but I want bigger buds/more bud sites. 2 years ago this month, we had the wettest July ever recorded...and I still went and watered by late August.
> 
> Gettin' hot out, so I bought one of those cooling vests you soak in ice water...that helped.


we had the wettest april this year ever.. and are 9 inches over avg for rainfall this year already...


----------



## theexpress (Jul 14, 2013)

should we send jesse jackksons ass to mexico to make peace amongst the cartels?




he gonna be like "YALL MESSICANS NEED JESUS"


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 14, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol Juarez is a 3rd world country with a lil smaller population then Chicago but with a police force of 800 officers... Chicago has over 13k cops, and bullit proof rotating police cameras on almost every block now {atleast the hot ones} id be willing to bet if u compare total number of murders in Chicago from the 20's until now it would be higher then the murders in Juarez in the same period


http://www.businessinsider.com/most-dangerous-cities-in-the-world-2012-10?op=1

If you go by the amount of inhabitants, New Orleans would probably rate higher than Chicago since the 1920's...hell chitown didn't even crack the top 50 in 2012.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com/most-dangerous-cities-in-the-world-2012-10?op=1
> 
> If you go by the amount of inhabitants, New Orleans would probably rate higher than Chicago since the 1920's...hell chitown didn't even crack the top 50 in 2012.


I don't go by population.... I go by number of toes tagged, and bodies bagged


----------



## theexpress (Jul 14, 2013)

its gonna be hot, humid has fuck, very high u.v. and sunny with no rain until Friday and then its only like a 30% chance... the outdoor plants will start juking hard soon!!!! I got a late start I hope they blow up!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jul 15, 2013)

well soo much for no rain till friday


----------



## howak47 (Jul 15, 2013)

yo whats good chi its been a while!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jul 15, 2013)

howak47 said:


> yo whats good chi its been a while!!!!!


 helllllll da fuck no!!!!!!! Whats howak!!!!???? Were da fuck u been man?


----------



## theexpress (Jul 15, 2013)

what happened with you bro??..


----------



## theexpress (Jul 15, 2013)

its good to see old faces in here... u missed a lot bro... I was living in socal last year did my thing out there... took some losses too... still getting it in jo


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 16, 2013)

da wak is back 

good times were had across the land in celabration


----------



## poplars (Jul 16, 2013)

howak47 said:


> yo whats good chi its been a while!!!!!


holy fucking shit its howak... im doing my own thing chitown. dont always have internet anymore so ill respond when and where I can.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 16, 2013)

wooooooooooooooooooooo its hot has fuck outside...this one of them days when like 30 people gonna get shot.... [youtube]WQW14hMXR2A[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7qEc66b94A


----------



## theexpress (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keT4fv-fmA8


----------



## theexpress (Jul 16, 2013)

some fin ball rollin shit... for them hook ass niggas... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vg7eGnb3xaw


----------



## theexpress (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fx2BnStaNi8


----------



## theexpress (Jul 16, 2013)

[youtube]IwL94WXgmoI[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jul 16, 2013)

poplars said:


> holy fucking shit its howak... im doing my own thing chitown. dont always have internet anymore so ill respond when and where I can.


 pops... hows life man.. u still in oregan?


----------



## theexpress (Jul 16, 2013)

"never try to take food from a bear" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1461yF2XSNU


----------



## poplars (Jul 16, 2013)

theexpress said:


> pops... hows life man.. u still in oregan?


lifes good still in washington actually getting ready to do some nice traveling though. my seed stash is in storage.. so cant really help anyone there. ill try to be on more. its easier with a tablet


----------



## theexpress (Jul 16, 2013)

im getting preflowers early has hel this year :[


----------



## howak47 (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## howak47 (Jul 16, 2013)

a couple pics got 3 unknown 2OG and 2 sour D all found in bags so hopefully i will get some females out of them just flipped lights to 12/12 four days ago they where in veg for 4 weeks got them under 400 watt hps also they are all in 3gal pots


----------



## theexpress (Jul 16, 2013)

those look good... nice and healthy


----------



## howak47 (Jul 16, 2013)

theexpress said:


> those look good... nice and healthy


thanks .. yea this room stays right at 73 to 76 with light on and 63 or so at night so its about perfect! just hope all of them are females


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 17, 2013)

howak47 said:


> thanks .. yea this room stays right at 73 to 76 with light on and 63 or so at night so its about perfect! just hope all of them are females


pm me i got some shit for you.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 17, 2013)

this nigga gave it to the judge and states attorney... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKvLJmI3Qr4


----------



## theexpress (Jul 17, 2013)

bizzness is good in chicagos hospitals... shootings survival victems cost the city In access of 2.5 billion dollars each year http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prXRcPADEd0


----------



## howak47 (Jul 17, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> pm me i got some shit for you.


Alright cool thanks man


----------



## howak47 (Jul 18, 2013)

Well i went and checked on things today and 1 of the sour D looks like it might be female not 100% sure yet and 2 of the others look like they might be males another couple days and ill know for sure what i got


----------



## theexpress (Jul 18, 2013)

I had to pay for weed today..... 325 for an oz.... some ole bullshit for a man who can grow


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 18, 2013)

theexpress said:


> I had to pay for weed today..... 325 for an oz.... some ole bullshit for a man who can grow


Thats how.shit.is.when you run out.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 18, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Thats how.shit.is.when you run out.


 I know I forgot,, I got used to elbows of socal kill for 2500 .......


----------



## theexpress (Jul 19, 2013)

all my sourkush still left alone by mother nature are all showing sex from what I hear... and there all female!!!! but... there small has shit!!!!! other plants are bigger waiste high and no sex yet... prayin for rain today


----------



## theexpress (Jul 19, 2013)

I paid 325 for this poorly trimmed tangerine dream..


----------



## howak47 (Jul 19, 2013)

theexpress said:


> I paid 325 for this poorly trimmed tangerine dream..


yea is a poor trim job but still looks dank oz around here is anywhere from $350 to 450 and it might not even look that good hahha


----------



## theexpress (Jul 19, 2013)

howak47 said:


> yea is a poor trim job but still looks dank oz around here is anywhere from $350 to 450 and it might not even look that good hahha


 in my head 225-250 max would have been a fair price for this.... it smells and taste great and fries u good... bag appeal is low........ while price is high


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 19, 2013)

theexpress said:


> I paid 325 for this poorly trimmed tangerine dream..


Thanks for the intel, I'll be raising my prices.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 19, 2013)

lol I got it last time for 300.... and it was a better batch..... these prices are ridicules.... make a pimp wanna take the amtrac to Denver with his vacume sealer


----------



## theexpress (Jul 19, 2013)

last batch


----------



## poplars (Jul 20, 2013)

That looks like some pretty decent outdoor chitown. I just sold my Samsung tab and bought an iPad 3 off of Craigslist. Pretty jazzed about it, it is ridiculously easier and nicer to use over all.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 20, 2013)

its indoor pops... just a lil darker from high humidity levels I thinkkk.... humidity does that to buds.... I learned that in cali desert... were my outdoor was looking like indoor...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 20, 2013)

spress dat bud looks nice 
i wish i had access to it at dat price 
when my op was down for hospital stay an recoop 
i had to go to Newark for $10.oo bags as many as i want but just $10.oo bags 
is all i knew an was doing 6 or 7 a week sum high grade shit smelled like a diezel skunk cross


----------



## theexpress (Jul 20, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> spress dat bud looks nice
> i wish i had access to it at dat price
> when my op was down for hospital stay an recoop
> i had to go to Newark for $10.oo bags as many as i want but just $10.oo bags
> is all i knew an was doing 6 or 7 a week sum high grade shit smelled like a diezel skunk cross


theres no way id buy a bunch of dimes.... id go broke... I smoke like an 8th every day... this is what happends when u don't have a job...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 20, 2013)

is why i was pissed wit da ones dat prromised to send me supplies when my op was down 
no one came through but im a big boy cost me sum bucks but $$ is shit germy stinky worthless 

in my safe deposit box along wit other shit is old bills that said redeemabke on demand in gold sum say in silver 
now just have treasurers signature nutin behind it = no value - used to have gold behind erry dollar - now a promise 
like da head on da corner ssaying - "dont worry i got you" in larger scale


----------



## theexpress (Jul 20, 2013)

u need money to have a decent quality of life.... not to many old school homesteader live off the land types left...


----------



## howak47 (Jul 20, 2013)

Man bad news 3 of the nicest plants I had turned out to be male today .... So I got 1 FEMale SD and 3 that haven't showed sex yet


----------



## theexpress (Jul 20, 2013)

those damn males!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jul 21, 2013)

they found dweezy out ther bad on the west side of da chi.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjcOsRQpjnQ&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 21, 2013)

theexpress said:


> they found dweezy out ther bad on the west side of da chi.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjcOsRQpjnQ&feature=player_embedded


https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/695676-seeking-master-gardner-illinois.html

You gonna apply?....


----------



## theexpress (Jul 21, 2013)

nope........ got felonies....


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> nope........ got felonies....


That was a joke, I have a clean record and still would not apply. Why take on the headaches of a salaried position growing for others', when you can simply do it yourself and keep all the profit.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 22, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> That was a joke, I have a clean record and still would not apply. Why take on the headaches of a salaried position growing for others', when you can simply do it yourself and keep all the profit.


shhhhh not profit... donations bro... DONATIONS...


----------



## theexpress (Jul 22, 2013)

[youtube]T8ZjkmCzYo8[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jul 22, 2013)

[youtube]tXiC1i6yfOg[/youtube]


----------



## Ditty! (Jul 22, 2013)

Not locked up. Not in a porn shoot with fatties.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 22, 2013)

Ditty! said:


> Not locked up. Not in a porn shoot with fatties.


 awwwwwwwwww shit... that's good to know ditty.. been a long min. how u doing man


----------



## howak47 (Jul 22, 2013)

ditty! said:


> not locked up. Not in a porn shoot with fatties.


what the fuc is up ditty its been a long time!!!


----------



## howak47 (Jul 22, 2013)

man the other 3 plants are taking forever to show sex its like day 12 of 12/12 now i have had 1 female and 3 males show so far .....so i really need the others to be female or its going to be a small harvest


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 23, 2013)

howak47 said:


> man the other 3 plants are taking forever to show sex its like day 12 of 12/12 now i have had 1 female and 3 males show so far .....so i really need the others to be female or its going to be a small harvest


i aint forget about you homie, just aint had the time yet. i got you tho. probably in a week or so.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2013)

[youtube]KBNsd9AOahc[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2013)

[youtube]SIXCf9sj754[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2013)

cap1 commin back after a decade [youtube]OIXPDnWGvdg[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2013)

[youtube]neRKqyl5x6o[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2013)

some ole school cap1... takes me back in the day... ridein around on the c.t.a. bus with a sawed off 20 gauge tied with a belt on my right leg.... [youtube]8uwW0L7fmJE[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2013)

[youtube]CRYlGF0p3wg[/youtube]


----------



## howak47 (Jul 23, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i aint forget about you homie, just aint had the time yet. i got you tho. probably in a week or so.


Thats cool man thanks alot


----------



## theexpress (Jul 24, 2013)

[youtube]TnpjuV7bAV4[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jul 24, 2013)

this shit is crazy read this shit... http://superofficialnews.com/obama-auctioning-off-pot-seized-in-drug-raids-since-2008/


----------



## spoolinsupra (Jul 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;_DE_tA2C1pI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DE_tA2C1pI&amp;list=UU_G-yRUm30UP6v6G4NMdd2w[/video]


----------



## spoolinsupra (Jul 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;FZlV3R2BqO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZlV3R2BqO8&amp;list=UU_G-yRUm30UP6v6G4NMdd2w[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 24, 2013)

theexpress said:


> this shit is crazy read this shit... http://superofficialnews.com/obama-auctioning-off-pot-seized-in-drug-raids-since-2008/



http://www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/763


Wanna hear some crazy shit, click on the Chicago PD live feed...fuckin' war going on down there.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 25, 2013)

[youtube]TnpjuV7bAV4[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jul 25, 2013)

im so high I forgot I posted that joint already


----------



## theexpress (Jul 25, 2013)

anyone seen drgreenhorn lately


----------



## theexpress (Jul 25, 2013)

some chi shit... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iuWlXxkIfI


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 25, 2013)

theexpress said:


> anyone seen drgreenhorn lately


Don't know how accurate this is but I think I saw sunnI say something about him no longer here. I could be wrong on the exact details but I know something along those lines.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 26, 2013)

yo Spress 
wasent it da good doctor dat volunteered to rework yalls SK seeds


----------



## poplars (Jul 26, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> yo Spress
> wasent it da good doctor dat volunteered to rework yalls SK seeds


I believe it was. Hopefully he comes through or I'll have to rework them if I get the chance next year... I only have like 5 seeds left though so it'll be a close one, but should be ok.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 26, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Don't know how accurate this is but I think I saw sunnI say something about him no longer here. I could be wrong on the exact details but I know something along those lines.


 awwwww I hope that's not the ccase...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 26, 2013)

pop you start yo trip yet


----------



## poplars (Jul 26, 2013)

Been gone almost 2 months now.


----------



## sunni (Jul 26, 2013)

theexpress said:


> awwwww I hope that's not the ccase...


he is gone he is never coming back


----------



## theexpress (Jul 26, 2013)

^^^^^ howcome?


----------



## sunni (Jul 26, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ^^^^^ howcome?


cant say man, board is too chatty about shit


----------



## theexpress (Jul 27, 2013)

[youtube]OG7ev0vUtJQ[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jul 27, 2013)

[youtube]dqe88LWQQgM[/youtube]


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 28, 2013)

> Been gone almost 2 months now.


gluck pop.............................


----------



## poplars (Jul 28, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> gluck pop.............................


Thanks, ironically not growing has been a huge growing experience. Thankfully I have a very good friend growing for me who I trust greatly. 

Still in Washington but going to be going to Oregon soon, hopefully ill meet someone who has property and is willing to work with me. 

I certainly have a lot of proof of my skills and potential, I just need someone at this point who's down to work with me.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 28, 2013)

it will work about sending out dem positive vibes 

a positive reciever will pick up on dem 

an all will work out fine 



good karma yo way


----------



## theexpress (Jul 29, 2013)

[youtube]BgxaFumhIAI[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jul 29, 2013)

im tryna go west.... people from out west wanna come out eeast lol http://www.inquisitr.com/875965/legalized-marijuana-in-california-is-hurting-drug-dealing-hippies/


----------



## theexpress (Jul 29, 2013)

today is the 29th of july... if Illinois house bill 1 is not vetoed by august 4th {in a few days} Illinois house bill 1 will be Illinois law the next day august 5th... thus making Illinois the 19th state to have mmj !!! the 4 year {and very poorly and bogously wrote pilot} will go into effect the very beginning of next year... the bill DOES NOT ALLOW PATIANTS TO GROW THERE OWN!!!!! that is bullshit.... hopefully some lawsuits are filed and that's overturned... hopefully im not the only one who intends to ignore that bilil bit of the current rule... cuzz man I don't have 300 bux or more to keep grabbing ounces from the dispenseries of weed I mmay or may not like.. but somehow I will have the 1000 bux a month to cover my light bill


----------



## poplars (Jul 29, 2013)

That's really good to hear chitown


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 29, 2013)

im in a medical MJ state with the worst set of laws in the U S of A cant grow, min amout sucks, must be half dead to get ok'd for card 
Jersey laws the shittiest i have seen lookin at colorodo after wife retires in 4 yrs


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 29, 2013)

Hopefully things go thru for ya guys down there. I know ny is in the same boat and is likely to pass when it goes up.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 29, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> im in a medical MJ state with the worst set of laws in the U S of A cant grow, min amout sucks, must be half dead to get ok'd for card
> Jersey laws the shittiest i have seen lookin at colorodo after wife retires in 4 yrs


they tryna do same shit here... limit on 2.5 oz every 2 weeks also


----------



## theexpress (Jul 29, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Hopefully things go thru for ya guys down there. I know ny is in the same boat and is likely to pass when it goes up.


 I might just move to new York !!!! id like to see 5k or more per pound of sour d


----------



## theexpress (Jul 29, 2013)

bit of bad news... my outdoor gorilla plants are small has hell :[ ima go peep them out in a couple days... I think im done growing outdoors... its always some shit.. bugs, mold, mildew, wind, hail, floods, rippers, cops, wasteing time finding spots, hauling water, digging holes in the middle of the night.. fuck all that!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 29, 2013)

theexpress said:


> I might just move to new York !!!! id like to see 5k or more per pound of sour d


$4500 is the steady number


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 29, 2013)

Are you growing from clones or beans outdoor?? If they are clones I LST them til they're like 2-3 ft if they where not tied down. Also I plant for summer grows aimed for sept harvest around the end of May. I do both seed and clone. 

Guerilla growing ain't for the faint of heart. But when you do it right you get some big harvest. Try vegging them for longer before you place em outside. Water polymers work wonders!!


----------



## theexpress (Jul 29, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> $4500 is the steady number


 I thought I saw somewere that even this dude who writes articles for high times even pays 600 an ounce for high grade bud.... it was on an episodes of drugs inc I think.. 4500 a pound still good....


----------



## theexpress (Jul 29, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Are you growing from clones or beans outdoor?? If they are clones I LST them til they're like 2-3 ft if they where not tied down. Also I plant for summer grows aimed for sept harvest around the end of May. I do both seed and clone.
> 
> Guerilla growing ain't for the faint of heart. But when you do it right you get some big harvest. Try vegging them for longer before you place em outside. Water polymers work wonders!!


im just salty im not gonna get the `15 pound atleast harvest I was planning on.. and that's not asking for much I pulled like double that last year in socal... shitty mood


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 29, 2013)

theexpress said:


> I thought I saw somewere that even this dude who writes articles for high times even pays 600 an ounce for high grade bud.... it was on an episodes of drugs inc I think.. 4500 a pound still good....


that shit is probably soooo outdated or someone saw him coming lol. $4500 is the most right now that I've seen. Probably more outside the city.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 29, 2013)

theexpress said:


> today is the 29th of july... if Illinois house bill 1 is not vetoed by august 4th {in a few days} Illinois house bill 1 will be Illinois law the next day august 5th... thus making Illinois the 19th state to have mmj !!! the 4 year {and very poorly and bogously wrote pilot} will go into effect the very beginning of next year... the bill DOES NOT ALLOW PATIANTS TO GROW THERE OWN!!!!! that is bullshit.... hopefully some lawsuits are filed and that's overturned... hopefully im not the only one who intends to ignore that bilil bit of the current rule... cuzz man I don't have 300 bux or more to keep grabbing ounces from the dispenseries of weed I mmay or may not like.. but somehow I will have the 1000 bux a month to cover my light bill


The greedy fat cats are to blame. They are trying to make money off it. Just like they did to alcohol. You have to get some expensive ass license pay a shit ton of taxes. Total bull shit. I think once its legal in Yer state. Sue for violation of civil rights. 

Dispensaries won't create meds catered to specific ailments. That could be the basis of your arguement. They will sell what they want for ridiculously outrageous prices. When it comes down to it. All its bout is squeezing as much taxes possible from the common man.

I see another revolution on the horizon. This time its gonna be on American soil. I know for a fact that this countries founding Fathers are turning in their graves.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 29, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> that shit is probably soooo outdated or someone saw him coming lol. $4500 is the most right now that I've seen. Probably more outside the city.


 it was from last year.. they had w hite dude on a bike who operated a delivery service for 50 bux for 2 grams.... he was riding his lil bike all threw new York city getting it in like on half baked.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZ6wHWAiC8Y


----------



## theexpress (Jul 29, 2013)

watch that bro


----------



## theexpress (Jul 29, 2013)

and to top it off that shit he paid 600 a zip looks like outdoor.. lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> I see another revolution on the horizon. This time its gonna be on American soil. I know for a fact that this countries founding Fathers are turning in their graves.


i could go so many different directions with this.

sorry to hear about your woes, eggspress. you know i love you.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 29, 2013)

theexpress said:


> watch that bro


dude coming from d.r. lmao



theexpress said:


> and to top it off that shit he paid 600 a zip looks like outdoor.. lol


I did.
1 thing I want to mention the whole "pot courier" thing was not all NYC it was just Manhattan. So I can see why the prices are like that. Nothing but users in the city that's the most expensive place in nyc to live ATM. The shit he paid 600 for he prob got from someone who got it from someone else and added the $ to make money off it.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 29, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> dude coming from d.r. lmao
> 
> I did.
> 1 thing I want to mention the whole "pot courier" thing was not all NYC it was just Manhattan. So I can see why the prices are like that. Nothing but users in the city that's the most expensive place in nyc to live ATM. The shit he paid 600 for he prob got from someone who got it from someone else and added the $ to make money off it.


im just sayin.. for 600 a zip nigga ill send that shit to his door in 2 days no matter where im at in these here united states jo


----------



## theexpress (Jul 29, 2013)

and that shit will be blinged out indoor of a highly desired strain


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 29, 2013)

That video cracked me up. From the dope head to the pot smoker. The courier dude was a joke. $50 for 2 grams his customers must pay extra for the delivery.


----------



## poplars (Jul 29, 2013)

Don't give up growing outdoors, just buy good land in a good area for doing it thats all... I'm proof of the power of outdoor bud....


----------



## theexpress (Jul 29, 2013)

poplars said:


> Don't give up growing outdoors, just buy good land in a good area for doing it thats all... I'm proof of the power of outdoor bud....


 this isn't when I was like in socal when I could grow 50 huge trees in my back yeard and water them by hose..


----------



## theexpress (Jul 29, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> That video cracked me up. From the dope head to the pot smoker. The courier dude was a joke. $50 for 2 grams his customers must pay extra for the delivery.


 yeah for sure... ima start charging people extra for service with a smile :] id be smiling like a mother fucker for 50 bux for 2 grams.. that wat I do 8ths for


----------



## poplars (Jul 30, 2013)

theexpress said:


> this isn't when I was like in socal when I could grow 50 huge trees in my back yeard and water them by hose..


I know, that's why I'm saying don't give up and strive to grow like that again.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bybmGJpcmnM


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2013)

[youtube]wnGyweJxxE0[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2013)

[youtube]N-b5KAgILjk[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbVP599bNYc


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuZo8GzUWPI


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGYR6mm3kg0


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2013)

[youtube]VcBatDONP54[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2013)

WHY DO I GET SOOOO FUCKIN BLOWN!!!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCXO6OJqC8w


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;7bM3I5r7bto]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bM3I5r7bto[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2013)

[youtube]JDC3y7uOz6k[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83SjDlF_d_0


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBDu272zCGg


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2013)

after this years harvest im taking a vacation to south east asia for a month.... I deserve it... ima be smoking opium and fucing slanty eyed broads.... either Thailand or cambodia


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 30, 2013)

Watchout in Thailand
Heard alot of stories about the ladies down there and some of those countries penalty is death for getting caught with weed.


----------



## howak47 (Jul 30, 2013)

heres a nice oz i picked up not really sure what it is but it has a disel after taste


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2013)

howak47 said:


> View attachment 2756590View attachment 2756593View attachment 2756596heres a nice oz i picked up not really sure what it is but it has a disel after taste


how much was that


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Watchout in Thailand
> Heard alot of stories about the ladies down there and some of those countries penalty is death for getting caught with weed.


 that's the phillapeens and shit.. but yeah its real bad to get caught in thai too.. that's why im leaning more cambodia


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 30, 2013)

hah the jail system = death 

peeps out of jail livin on streets = death 

they will sell you 10 year old girls


----------



## howak47 (Jul 31, 2013)

theexpress said:


> how much was that


my dude fronts it to me for $350 and thats cheap around here normally i can get it off for $500 to $600 easy


----------



## theexpress (Jul 31, 2013)

touchdown bears!!!!! http://www.nbcchicago.com/blogs/ward-room/illinois-medical-marijuana-217854331.html


----------



## theexpress (Jul 31, 2013)

theexpress said:


> touchdown bears!!!!! http://www.nbcchicago.com/blogs/ward-room/illinois-medical-marijuana-217854331.html


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 1, 2013)

howak47 said:


> my dude fronts it to me for $350 and thats cheap around here normally i can get it off for $500 to $600 easy


350 is right on! That's the pricing I get!


----------



## spoolinsupra (Aug 3, 2013)

whats up guys


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 3, 2013)

spress whut it be

dats def an black bear LOL


----------



## theexpress (Aug 4, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> spress whut it be
> 
> dats def an black bear LOL


----------



## theexpress (Aug 4, 2013)

saw some wild ass Illinois hemp the other day.... some plants were like 11 feet tall... very sativa looking leaves..... def. cool to see just growing wild..


----------



## theexpress (Aug 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> saw some wild ass Illinois hemp the other day.... some plants were like 11 feet tall... very sativa looking leaves..... def. cool to see just growing wild..


----------



## theexpress (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Aug 4, 2013)

ill get a few pics of some plants up in next few days.... most of em small and not muvh to look at... im crashing off yay now so ima drink some booze and pass out... laters


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 4, 2013)

sounds like a plan bro 

those are sum lanky azzed plants will thay hold a bud up 

see i knew you were a racest had black bear digging in garbage 
an white bear chillin wit a cig an a fifth of vodka 

not fair 

not fair


how ya like dis[video=youtube;0SHxMD2D0K4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SHxMD2D0K4&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Aug 4, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> sounds like a plan bro
> 
> those are sum lanky azzed plants will thay hold a bud up
> 
> ...


there hemp I don't care what they do lol


----------



## theexpress (Aug 5, 2013)

lost an old school friend today... 2nd one in one month.... rip to my nigga momo G folks.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRJTQ7FHx0o


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 6, 2013)

sorry bro i found dat as i got older i learned of more and more that had departed 

we are all to join up wit him one day 

we dont know when our creator felt it to be better not knowing 
would prolly freak sum out 

stay up 

the book says we have it backwards and are supposed to rejoice at death 
an be sorrowful at birth 

we just have it backwards you and I


----------



## theexpress (Aug 6, 2013)

im not much for religion bro....


----------



## theexpress (Aug 6, 2013)

people dieing of old age is not the same has suicide, murder, and overdoses.. when people die well before there time..... lol and how u gonna call me racist...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 6, 2013)

fine by me we are free to believe what we want here in da U S of A 
nobody gets da head choped off


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 6, 2013)

i know of many that died from the list you mentioned as well when i was younger 

now older the reasons have changed 

but sir you are not the lone ranger 
i was almost on O D list myself

had 3 friends from that list 
one by car on purpose 
one from rooftop
2 murder - one trying to pull a robery from dope boys fuckin guy used to have his car all shot up - it was his thing


----------



## howak47 (Aug 6, 2013)

I JUST NOTICED SIGNS OF SPIDERMITES ON MY LEAVES WHAT DO i need to do i have never had a problem with them before got some white spots on leaves and i can see a few mites under a few leaves !! need a cheap fast way to get rid of them PL4EASE HELP


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 6, 2013)

Dish soap and neem oil.


----------



## howak47 (Aug 6, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Dish soap and neem oil.


ok i might try that ...i was looking and found this spray that kills spidermites and is safe to use on veggies so i think iam going to try that and wash each leaf with it!!!!had to take off 2 leaves they where half covered with the white spots and had about 15mites under each one i flushed them.. bout to go try to smash some of them wid my fingers cause i cant go get anything to kill them with till tomorrow shit sucks


----------



## howak47 (Aug 6, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Dish soap and neem oil.


any kind of dish soap??


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 6, 2013)

Regular dawn or regular joy no the ultra 1tsp to 24oz water. For the neem 2tbls to 1 gallon spray 1 a week rotating.


----------



## poplars (Aug 6, 2013)

Really happy to see this thread active again


----------



## howak47 (Aug 7, 2013)

just found the source of the spidermites my buddy had this chocolate mint plant in the grow room and it was webbed up with them so i think they came from that plant so we got it out of the house and went over all the leaves smashing the ones we saw and tomorrow i will get some dish soup and some mite spray and go over every leaf again didnt see any webs or really that many mites probly around 60 on all 4 plants so hopefully we will get rid of them


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 7, 2013)

i have tried the yellow and white no pests strips -they work 
works on flying bugs never had spider mites but heard are good for them as well
not harmful to plants - if you use to many and if you are in closed area with them to long can be harmful to us 
they have a life expectancy of 4 months - i pull out use till i dont see anymoreabout 3 to 4 days then store away in zip lock till the next time i need them
i found open and exposed decreasess useage stored away does not

i keep a few new ones in storage for when i need them
neem is a good product as well - never tried neem and soap is a thick oil on its own 
with neem sum dunk kkills whats in soil as well sum spray sum sponge on tops and bottoms of leaves but must do stems as well


----------



## theexpress (Aug 7, 2013)

pyrithium bomb howak


----------



## theexpress (Aug 7, 2013)

I was only able to get a single pic.. my camera was low has fuck on battery :[ I took a pic of the biggest plant in my buddies back yard the rest in the gorilla spot... ill put it up when I get back to the city


----------



## theexpress (Aug 7, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> fine by me we are free to believe what we want here in da U S of A
> nobody gets da head choped off


 I just don't like serbians and greeks.. everyone else cool with me....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 7, 2013)

theexpress said:


> I just don't like serbians and greeks.. everyone else cool with me....


i try to stay away from mexicans, we got a different breed of "mescanz" in the south.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 7, 2013)

im afickel fuk
i luve erryone at times 
an hate erryone at times 
all equally


----------



## spoolinsupra (Aug 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;LMnV4ob0AQs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=LMnV4ob0AQs[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Aug 7, 2013)

that plant is much bigger then it seems..


----------



## howak47 (Aug 7, 2013)

well we went over every leaf on the plants last night and smashed a bunch of the mites and we just got done sprayin this organic garden neem oil shit on all the plants so we will see what happens!!!WE didnt really see anymore while i was spraying the leaves


----------



## howak47 (Aug 7, 2013)

theexpress said:


>


Looking great chi


----------



## theexpress (Aug 7, 2013)

picked 16 more males... got most of em.. maybe 3-5 more left they haven't showed yet... about 30 something confirmed females soo far...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 7, 2013)

B E A U T I F U L 
beautiful


----------



## poplars (Aug 7, 2013)

What strain was that? Looks super healthy.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 7, 2013)

poplars said:


> What strain was that? Looks super healthy.


 I donno... all I know is its a female and its not a sourkush... lol everything got mixed up this year.. has I was pulling males I got all kinds of dank ass smells.. if I had to guess I would say its one of t's creations....


----------



## theexpress (Aug 7, 2013)

that's one of the babied plants.. the more wild ones aren't has big.. nowere near has bushy.. but everything is green and healthy for the most part... yield is gonna suck this year.. expecting 6-7 pounds only....


----------



## theexpress (Aug 7, 2013)

in the next couple weeks ill get u guys some better pix... everything should be budding and about 2 weeks into bloom at the end of this month.. I wont forget my cam charger next time... thanx for the kind word on the plant doe everybody...


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 7, 2013)

howak47 said:


> I JUST NOTICED SIGNS OF SPIDERMITES ON MY LEAVES WHAT DO i need to do i have never had a problem with them before got some white spots on leaves and i can see a few mites under a few leaves !! need a cheap fast way to get rid of them PL4EASE HELP


I went though this a while back. I tried all the safer soaps, and neem(Einstein oil) and none of it worked. The only things I would suggest is Azamax(only kept the little shits weak, wouldn't get rid of them), and a pyrithin industrial greenhouse bomb, (which actually got rid of them.)

Use this and they'll be gone, but follow the directions and make sure all spark generating hardware is off(fans, pumps, ballasts, timers, ect). This is the exact one I used and it got rid of them in one shot after everything else failed.
http://www.amazon.com/Attain-TR-Insecticide-2-oz/dp/B0012BIZGW/ref=pd_sim_sbs_lg_13

Otherwise, here's azamax, it will keep them under control, but not get rid of them.
http://www.amazon.com/GH2083-Azamax-Antifeedant-Insect-Regulator/dp/B005JVSWSC/ref=sr_1_6?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1375936017&sr=1-6&keywords=azamax

If you have any questions about using either of these, just ask. And somewhere in my journal there is the whole process of me going through it.


----------



## howak47 (Aug 7, 2013)

Integra21 said:


> I went though this a while back. I tried all the safer soaps, and neem(Einstein oil) and none of it worked. The only things I would suggest is Azamax(only kept the little shits weak, wouldn't get rid of them), and a pyrithin industrial greenhouse bomb, (which actually got rid of them.)
> 
> Use this and they'll be gone, but follow the directions and make sure all spark generating hardware is off(fans, pumps, ballasts, timers, ect). This is the exact one I used and it got rid of them in one shot after everything else failed.
> http://www.amazon.com/Attain-TR-Insecticide-2-oz/dp/B0012BIZGW/ref=pd_sim_sbs_lg_13
> ...


thanks man i will look into this if i still got a problem tomorrow when i go check on them


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 8, 2013)

howak47 said:


> well we went over every leaf on the plants last night and smashed a bunch of the mites and we just got done sprayin this organic garden neem oil shit on all the plants so we will see what happens!!!WE didnt really see anymore while i was spraying the leaves


neem oil works, its all i used. But you have to water it in the soil too.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 8, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-b5KAgILjk


----------



## theexpress (Aug 8, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJA3ezvIKY4


----------



## theexpress (Aug 8, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P02BGc7MJrg


----------



## theexpress (Aug 8, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38h7m88UlX0


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Yo Chi,

Did you happen to see the news yesterday...all the patients lining up for prescriptions. Now how exactly are they going to stock all of these dispensaries in 5 months?.

They'd either have to undertake a massive grow starting yesterday, or import it from another med state somehow.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 8, 2013)

This stuff is sold at almost every Home Depot for $6.88/half gallon.
http://www.ecosmart.com/wp-content/docs/labels/home-pest-control-64-oz-label.pdf

Cheap and effective, can also be used as a soil drench for eggs/larvae.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 9, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Yo Chi,
> 
> Did you happen to see the news yesterday...all the patients lining up for prescriptions. Now how exactly are they going to stock all of these dispensaries in 5 months?.
> 
> They'd either have to undertake a massive grow starting yesterday, or import it from another med state somehow.


if they import they better import from cali.. lol I been importing from cali for years.... there gonna have to get rid of that u cant grow ur own shit that is a terrible rule... I fully intend to disobey hat rule


----------



## theexpress (Aug 9, 2013)

were about to have a bunch of patiants for sure... more then Michigan and Colorado...


----------



## theexpress (Aug 9, 2013)

the law is bullshit doe... it doesn't allow growing but allows caregiver wtf/?????? and u can only caregive for one person....... lil retarded if u ask me.. should went with the old proposed pilot that allowed for 6 plants.... better start then this


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 9, 2013)

theexpress said:


> if they import they better import from cali.. lol I been importing from cali for years.... there gonna have to get rid of that u cant grow ur own shit that is a terrible rule... I fully intend to disobey hat rule


Haha!, you and every other one of the probably hundreds of illegal growers in the state that have been doing it for decades.

If they had half a brain, they would buy it from us...then they could open on time. And how in hell are they gonna transport it from Cali, drive a semi load or 2 cross country?.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 9, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Haha!, you and every other one of the probably hundreds of illegal growers in the state that have been doing it for decades.
> 
> If they had half a brain, they would buy it from us...then they could open on time. And how in hell are they gonna transport it from Cali, drive a semi load or 2 cross country?.


u.s.p.s.............. the only dealer that shows up on time


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 9, 2013)

theexpress said:


> u.s.p.s.............. the only dealer that shows up on time


Cali is the only state I can think of that could handle this type of extra volume.

I'll wager you're right.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 9, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Cali is the only state I can think of that could handle this type of extra volume.
> 
> I'll wager you're right.


ur right... cali grows more weed then mexico now


----------



## theexpress (Aug 9, 2013)

the land of raw dope finally got mmj!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! been a long time coming... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yb39-zIDrCs


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 9, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ur right... cali grows more weed then mexico now


If that's the plan, better not let the Feds find out...I'm sure they'd be more than happy to intercept a USPS truck etc.

Which would be a shame, b/c these people really need their medicine.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 9, 2013)

shit im almost outta meds ..... nneed another oskie quick jo


----------



## theexpress (Aug 9, 2013)

lol... look at this shit http://www.freep.com/article/20130808/SPORTS02/308080097/Indians-fans-chant-Detroit-s-bankrupt-at-Tigers-game-with-video Detroit maybe bankrupt but cleaveland aint too far behind them lolol


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 9, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol... look at this shit http://www.freep.com/article/20130808/SPORTS02/308080097/Indians-fans-chant-Detroit-s-bankrupt-at-Tigers-game-with-video Detroit maybe bankrupt but cleaveland aint too far behind them lolol


Have to watch when I get back, time to tend to the garden.

Peace


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 9, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol... look at this shit http://www.freep.com/article/20130808/SPORTS02/308080097/Indians-fans-chant-Detroit-s-bankrupt-at-Tigers-game-with-video Detroit maybe bankrupt but cleaveland aint too far behind them lolol


Too funny, Cleveland happens to be where NFL players go to die.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Aug 9, 2013)

and cutler throws a pick first throw of the game... fuck


----------



## theexpress (Aug 9, 2013)

its hard seeing greg olson on da other team :[


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 10, 2013)

He look better in our blue anyway. I hate my boy alshon gotta play for yall. but atleast he gon start


----------



## theexpress (Aug 10, 2013)

[youtube]cYQ1cVLwns4[/youtube] big ole <c>


----------



## theexpress (Aug 10, 2013)

[youtube]1tUkfcBc3X8[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Aug 10, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvgZ7sL2vPU


----------



## theexpress (Aug 11, 2013)

typical chi shit.... http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/breaking/


----------



## theexpress (Aug 11, 2013)

lol even da mail lady can get it... http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/breaking/chi-attack-on-carrier-leads-to-mail-service-suspension-20130809,0,5530574.story


----------



## theexpress (Aug 11, 2013)

u just don't get news like this on the west coast lol.... maybe a police car chase every now and then.. mother fuckers are crazey.... on da plus side the homicide rate down slightly.. u would never know this by watchin the news... 1300 people shot... http://crime.chicagotribune.com/chicago/shootings/ ..... 260 or so killed so far this year... http://crime.chicagotribune.com/chicago/homicides


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 11, 2013)

wut up, egghead?

what's the chances a white boy like me could hang in 'da chi'?

i can grow a plant or two if you can be my wingman and hook it up wit dem sweet hoes.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 11, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> wut up, egghead?
> 
> what's the chances a white boy like me could hang in 'da chi'?
> 
> i can grow a plant or two if you can be my wingman and hook it up wit dem sweet hoes.


just don't wear any color but white.. never tilt ur hat to the right or left keep it str8t. mind ur own... look at the ground don't make eye contact with the natives we don't like that... stay outta allys at night.. if u follow these rules da worst thing that will happen to u is maybe some goons will try to sell u some crack, heroin, or pcp


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 11, 2013)

theexpress said:


> just don't wear any color but white.. never tilt ur hat to the right or left keep it str8t. mind ur own... look at the ground don't make eye contact with the natives we don't like that... stay outta allys at night.. if u follow these rules da worst thing that will happen to u is maybe some goons will try to sell u some crack, heroin, or pcp


i don't wear a hat.

will this be a problem?


----------



## theexpress (Aug 11, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i don't wear a hat.
> 
> will this be a problem?


no its better.. be carefull what u do with ur fingers too... the wrong people might think ur gang bangin... stay ur ass in cali with ur ktv ass... u aint bout this fox news life


----------



## theexpress (Aug 11, 2013)

damn somebody put too much lactose in this yay cuzz ive had to shit like 4 times already......


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 11, 2013)

theexpress said:


> no its better.. be carefull what u do with ur fingers too... the wrong people might think ur gang bangin... stay ur ass in cali with ur ktv ass... u aint bout this fox news life


lmao! Bout that fox news life


----------



## theexpress (Aug 11, 2013)

mista speaker...


----------



## theexpress (Aug 11, 2013)

this bitch go hard... this 40 cal mostly plastic..


----------



## theexpress (Aug 11, 2013)

got tall ammo too


----------



## theexpress (Aug 11, 2013)

from right to left.... 9 mm, .40 cal, .45 cal


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 11, 2013)

Your ass is bold I tell you that. I'm low tho so hook a brother up


----------



## theexpress (Aug 11, 2013)

lol the 9 o clock Chicago news be like diss.... [youtube]Z_quRDyijwo[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Aug 11, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Your ass is bold I tell you that. I'm low tho so hook a brother up


lol I got some 9 shells for ya


----------



## theexpress (Aug 11, 2013)

full metal jack, hollow point.... and hydroshock rounds..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 11, 2013)

the homie need some for the .40 cal too, lol.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 11, 2013)

I think I showed yall my fal rifle before... I took those pix down... that bitch go hard to


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 11, 2013)

Fmj all day haha.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 11, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Fmj all day haha.


 I donno im a hydroshock kinda guy.... massive blood loss real fast big ass holes to


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 11, 2013)

Full metal jacket going thru doors and walls.. shit just going thru shit is good enough for me. But they all sound good to me how much for a box of em?
I know they don't run the same price as the others.
Shit I had to pay a $1 a shell for the p-95


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 11, 2013)

HydroShok bullets have a large hollow cavity with a post of harder lead in the center. The purpose of the post is to redirect body fluids against the side of the cavity, ensuring expansion at lower velocity.


lol, i never knew i just liked the name


----------



## theexpress (Aug 11, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Full metal jacket going thru doors and walls.. shit just going thru shit is good enough for me. But they all sound good to me how much for a box of em?
> I know they don't run the same price as the others.
> Shit I had to pay a $1 a shell for the p-95


fir that 40 cal u get a box of 20 for like 28 bux.... I don't have em in 9 just reg. fmj an reg hollowz


----------



## theexpress (Aug 11, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> HydroShok bullets have a large hollow cavity with a post of harder lead in the center. The purpose of the post is to redirect body fluids against the side of the cavity, ensuring expansion at lower velocity.
> 
> 
> lol, i never knew i just liked the name


like I said.. im hydro all da way


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 11, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> HydroShok bullets have a large hollow cavity with a post of harder lead in the center. The purpose of the post is to redirect body fluids against the side of the cavity, ensuring expansion at lower velocity.
> 
> 
> lol, i never knew i just liked the name


that's real right there.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 11, 2013)

theexpress said:


> like I said.. im hydro all da way


In thought you had your black belt in soil lol!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 12, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ju4j0DLSp8


----------



## theexpress (Aug 12, 2013)

this is what I wanna get next.. I cant decide between thisand the 500 magnum.... it might just come down to which is a lil lighter and has cheaper ammo http://www.basspro.com/Smith-&-Wesson-460XVR-460-Mag-Revolver/product/10218156/


----------



## theexpress (Aug 12, 2013)

or a saiga 12 with one these on it


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 12, 2013)

You bout to go to war huh ? 

anybody seen howak, he had a bird suppose to hit today. i put the sk back in his hands.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 12, 2013)

Fuck just get a m60 and a couple nades you popping.

NY is about to o back up in crimes which is sad because of the stop & frisk ban. The mayor and police commissioner are mad as shit on TV with there speech.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 12, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> You bout to go to war huh ?
> 
> anybody seen howak, he had a bird suppose to hit today. i put the sk back in his hands.


kaaaaaaaw kaaaaaaaw.. da eagle has landed... howak better make moore... I don't have anymore left.. they all growing in a clearing in the woods in bum fucked ill. somewere


----------



## theexpress (Aug 12, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Fuck just get a m60 and a couple nades you popping.
> 
> NY is about to o back up in crimes which is sad because of the stop & frisk ban. The mayor and police commissioner are mad as shit on TV with there speech.


where can I buy that? lmao check this out... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tD0PKDGlwiw


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 12, 2013)

That dude Walter bought 1 in a 7/11 parking lot...


----------



## theexpress (Aug 12, 2013)

transplanting that big ass plant from a 5 gallon pot to like a 15 gallon cooler... no more males..... last 2 been culled... everything is now about to be going into bloom...


----------



## jazzyjsd18 (Aug 12, 2013)

The Saiga 12 with an AA drum is the way to go, bro. Dont even bother with the other drums for it, and stick to the 20rd. i know, i know... the 30rd is hella sick, but it doesn't perform as well. Then load it up with some crazy dope shit. http://www.firequest.com/exotic-shotgun-ammo.html. Make sure the drums are legal in your town tho. Cant have em in chi or forest park.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 13, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsyq8Fe2RWs


----------



## theexpress (Aug 13, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xu8rJTMX7E


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 13, 2013)

Check your inbox fool...

Hey speaking of which where the fuck has the doc been?


----------



## theexpress (Aug 13, 2013)

try again in 2 min jigglez


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 13, 2013)

Message me, I ain't bout to type that again...


----------



## theexpress (Aug 13, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfkA5hI7uP4


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 13, 2013)

Chi what did you just post hat got deleted?


----------



## theexpress (Aug 13, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Chi what did you just post hat got deleted?


 where?.............................


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 13, 2013)

In the fed is watching lmao


----------



## theexpress (Aug 13, 2013)

all I did is be like I know who balzack really is and put a pic of baby huey up.. lol he must have gotten salty or some shit


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 13, 2013)

Haha okay I was wondering why .


----------



## theexpress (Aug 13, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYbjU5X8viw


----------



## theexpress (Aug 14, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l77wFo5NXec


----------



## theexpress (Aug 14, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i don't wear a hat.
> 
> will this be a problem?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYv9gBHQbzQ


----------



## theexpress (Aug 14, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gW4GrXGONgA


----------



## theexpress (Aug 14, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhKxzVWHyrI


----------



## theexpress (Aug 14, 2013)

[youtube]bcB0haxWffg[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Aug 14, 2013)

I have sk pollin almost dry......!!! I almost forgot to tell ya..... atleast im pretty sure its sk pollin.... lol its from a short green stemmed oderous male that branched out like a champ!!! when I squeezed the stem and smelled it it had that sk bubba like funk to it... im 80% or better sure its sk.........


----------



## theexpress (Aug 14, 2013)

if it aint sk bubba... its Tahoe og x bubba and bubba dom... either way it was my biggest healthyiest smelliest male and im using its pollin.... howak I hope u get a male.....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 14, 2013)

He got the package, i know that. hopefully he come thru n update us in if they germ.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 14, 2013)

theexpress said:


> if it aint sk bubba... its Tahoe og x bubba and bubba dom... either way it was my biggest healthyiest smelliest male and im using its pollin.... howak I hope u get a male.....


Sounds good. I hope its a SK male for you so you can do what you do but either way should be some nice crosses with that pollen.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 14, 2013)

thats why i wish i still had some of the sk crosses to throw around.


----------



## howak47 (Aug 17, 2013)

heres a few pics of the sour diesel starting 5th week flower


----------



## howak47 (Aug 17, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> He got the package, i know that. hopefully he come thru n update us in if they germ.


i def will let yall know when i germ them it will be a little while cause all i got is one room right now need a separate veg area like i used to have


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 20, 2013)

Former Bears receiver David Terrell faces drug and battery charges after he was arrested in Chicago on Friday.
The _Chicago Sun-Times_ reports that the incident began on Friday afternoon when officers responded to a call reporting people smoking marijuana. Police found Terrell and two other people with what were described as &#8220;materials to package and distribute narcotics&#8221; in plain view.
Police say Terrell struck one officer&#8217;s hand and &#8220;resisted and attempted to defeat the arrest.&#8221;
Terrell was charged with one felony count of manufacture or delivery of 30-500 grams of cannabis and one misdemeanor count of battery. He paid the required 10 percent of his $20,000 bond and was released from jail.
As the No. 8 overall pick in the 2001 NFL draft, Terrell was a disappointment: He lasted four years in Chicago and caught 128 passes for 1,602 yards and nine touchdowns. He caught on with Denver for long enough to play one game in 2005, and that was the last game of his NFL career.

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2013/08/19/ex-bear-david-terrell-arrested-on-drug-battery-charges/


----------



## theexpress (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 21, 2013)

Nyc train and bus fare is $2.50 + a $1.00 for every new card lol. It pays to have a car.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Aug 21, 2013)

I KNOW DWEEZY OLD ASS LIKE.. "how do I find this "redline train"


----------



## theexpress (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 24, 2013)

got 2 cars hondai genesis and a ford flex 
sold my motorcycle got scared

dont ride nobodys line took a walk on brooklyn bridge 
did statue of liberty
did da twin tower site 
and went to top of empire state 

wit wifes cousin from cuba 
no english wife did a lot of talkin translating
all cabs 
car in parking lot 
*no* stankazz tunnels and subway cars for me thank you 
besides day pushin folks in front of um


*wit my old azz * fuk you 
i hop you get to be old 
yo azz might not make it


----------



## theexpress (Aug 26, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> got 2 cars hondai genesis and a ford flex
> sold my motorcycle got scared
> 
> dont ride nobodys line took a walk on brooklyn bridge
> ...


not me... I hope I die before I become a bitter old prick like yoself..... im already a bitter prick.. last thing I need is to get old....


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 26, 2013)

> I hope I die before I become a bitter old prick like yoself


you either gona get old or die young 


when a young man my mom looked at me and said dont get old ( on one of her suffering days)

i laughed and said there is only one option to being old - death 

ill take getting old to death - i guess you can choose your own option

im not bitter / not happy go lucky either - i am old not ashamed of it or no one would know 




nuttin from da doc ????


----------



## mehrific (Aug 26, 2013)

If you grew up in the chi, you have bought this shirt at the local mega mall/ flea market


----------



## theexpress (Aug 27, 2013)

mehrific said:


> View attachment 2793084 If you grew up in the chi, you have bought this shirt at the local mega mall/ flea market


 lol u used t shop in jew town huh


----------



## theexpress (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Aug 27, 2013)

that pix a week old...... I gotta get some new ones up next time I roll out to the country.... pray for rain!!!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 27, 2013)

plant is in a 5 gallon pot... then we cut the bottom off and put it in another 10 gallon bucket.....


----------



## theexpress (Aug 27, 2013)

creepin up on half a million views :]


----------



## thump easy (Aug 27, 2013)

thexpress ima need to advertise with you GEE!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 27, 2013)

Gee Wizz!...


Edited.


Man Chi, all we been getting is rain. all summer it been wet wit cool temps. crazy fuckin summer.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 27, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Gee Wizz!...
> 
> 
> Edited.
> ...


it was promising at first.... it was wett has hell till about 45 days ago.... its rained like 2ce since then.. atleast respectable rain..... its like 100 out right now.... its gonna be 90s for the next few days... need that rain I cant get out there to water them like that... and my partner is kinda handicapped lets call iit and he aint about to lug 40 gallons of water at a time like 2ce a week


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 27, 2013)

We aint even get that hot we only had like 2 days over 95 this year. i remember last year i was fightin 100+ for weeks straight.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 27, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> We aint even get that hot we only had like 2 days over 95 this year. i remember last year i was fightin 100+ for weeks straight.


 wtf... yall got our weather and we got urs... come take this shit back.. usually the worst over by now.. the worse just came here lol


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 27, 2013)

that pix a week old...... I gotta get some new ones up next time I roll out to the country.... pray for rain!!!


sprss you prayin you said you dont believe in god - who you be prayin to 


lol


----------



## theexpress (Aug 27, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> that pix a week old...... I gotta get some new ones up next time I roll out to the country.... pray for rain!!!
> 
> 
> sprss you prayin you said you dont believe in god - who you be prayin to
> ...


----------



## D3monic (Aug 27, 2013)

Its fucking hot in the Chicagoland, was steam cleaning the inside some piping out in this shit today. Couldn't jump in the cold shower fast enough when I got home. Between my allergies and this sweating im ready to pack up and move to the promised land (Colorado)


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 27, 2013)

i hear ya glad im straight - my best to ya 

[video=youtube;Ll3uipTO-4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=Ll3uipTO-4A[/video]


is why i grow so few is just for me 
i got no hustle runnin and glad - id be to nurvous wit traffic 
in a very quiet residentual hood 

im OK never gona be rich - but never gona be poe or broke 
but will be high and comfortable an dats a bet right dere boyeee

work hard while your young relax when old 
be lazy when young and work for da rest of yo life 

life like a game of chess to be effective one must have a open game (where you build)
amiddle game (where you grow it - finance not weed)
and a close (im in my close) i have met peeps could not close i could run from dem all night on chess board

an you doin weed on da side all da while - some act like day in finish stage of life layin back 
kinda like me im - but im retired i get full benefits, pension, and social security 

day should be building and not chillaxing day azz off 

from experience - plan for tomorrow its closer then you think

my best to all 

to be old and comfortable not bad 
to be old still bustin yo azz is sad 

and if you gona get old you should be plannin an building
if gona leave here soon it dont matter 
if you dont get in gear could be an old man in same spot as you are today 
hugh think on it


Im an old man leavin dis world around 90 
i should be tired an runnin outa seeds by den lol


----------



## theexpress (Aug 27, 2013)

D3monic said:


> Its fucking hot in the Chicagoland, was steam cleaning the inside some piping out in this shit today. Couldn't jump in the cold shower fast enough when I got home. Between my allergies and this sweating im ready to pack up and move to the promised land (Colorado)


 yeah... that's why I haven't even been outside yet... lol.... fuck all that.. the a.c. is set on 68 to im chillin


----------



## howak47 (Aug 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


>


hell yea man she lookin nice


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2013)

thank you Korean jesus for all the rain last 2 days... hallejulla holla back


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 31, 2013)

U
R
1

funny guy


----------



## theexpress (Sep 1, 2013)

that nigga showtime ptttis jo.... that nigga forreal jo.......


----------



## theexpress (Sep 1, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> U
> R
> 1
> 
> funny guy


----------



## theexpress (Sep 1, 2013)

sourkush... just chillin in a 5 gallon container


----------



## theexpress (Sep 1, 2013)

big ass fuely smellin og kush cross chillin in a 10 gallon container...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 1, 2013)

ill get yall some pix of the in ground plants in the next 2 weeks or soo.... got a couple 5 plus footers not even showed to u guys yet


----------



## theexpress (Sep 1, 2013)

hard to tell there but that sk is a purple stemmed bubba pheno..... the camera fone used to take these pix is poor quality.... ill take some digital 16 megapixel pix next time..


----------



## poplars (Sep 2, 2013)

hah I could tell that was an sk from a mile away 


I need to take pics, I have 1 sour kush, 1 blackberry kush, 1 pre98 bubba kush x tahoe, and 2 chocolope x blue dream's


----------



## theexpress (Sep 3, 2013)

poplars said:


> hah I could tell that was an sk from a mile away
> 
> 
> I need to take pics, I have 1 sour kush, 1 blackberry kush, 1 pre98 bubba kush x tahoe, and 2 chocolope x blue dream's


hay bro nice to see u posting. hope all is well


----------



## poplars (Sep 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> hay bro nice to see u posting. hope all is well


thanks bro same to you man, all is well just trying to get the car smogged so I can drive it around after october, looking to take my drive test soon so I'll be driving around hopefully by the end of the week. been managing the outdoor grow taking some dank ass bong rips, 2.3 foot HBG cali certified bong, kicks ballls motherfuckers..... gonna make some dank ass ice wax soon reallly jazzed about that, just trying to make shit work without my moms property, working out really well, lil rocky here and there but mostly good and very hopeful 

I need to post up some pics very soon.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> thank you Korean jesus for all the rain last 2 days... hallejulla holla back


I ran out and dumped a ton of granular nutes, then rain did the rest.

Everyone whose BBQ's were cut short kept asking why I was so happy it was pouring...told em' my lawn needed it.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2013)

gentlemen.... my luc is fucked...... I had 32 females in full bloom.... guerilla grow on some farmers land... that cock sucker mowed down most of my plants... he uprooted about 8 and it looks like 7 of them will make it... I had my partner go over there and salvage has much has he could... still 22 plants fucked over... pretty much im fucked!!!!!! were down to 10 plqnts now.... words cant fuckinng express how shitty I feel now.. I don't got a job.. and I was counting on that shit to eat with.... now there is just gonna be weed to smoke.... most of whats left is sourkush.. and a few crosses of various kush.. some of them have purple hairs.. never seen that before in real life... I don't kow wtf ima do now though... thank god I saved up a nest egg from growing over time... fuck me jo


----------



## theexpress (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 5, 2013)

very pretty gals you runnin around wit dere booyeeeee




> gentlemen.... my luc is fucked...... I had 32 females in full bloom.... guerilla grow on some farmers land... that cock sucker mowed down most of my plants... he uprooted about 8 and it looks like 7 of them will make it... I had my partner go over there and salvage has much has he could... still 22 plants fucked over... pretty much im fucked!!!!!! were down to 10 plqnts now.... words cant fuckinng express how shitty I feel now.. I don't got a job.. and I was counting on that shit to eat with.... now there is just gonna be weed to smoke.... most of whats left is sourkush.. and a few crosses of various kush.. some of them have purple hairs.. never seen that before in real life... I don't kow wtf ima do now though... thank god I saved up a nest egg from growing over time... fuck me jo


you need sum Jesus in yo life dere booyeee


wow 92 friends = a lot- i got ithink 28 ( I guess i need sum moe jesus lol) 
an 45oo likes = i got 4177
you gave 5192 likes = i gave 1543


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 6, 2013)

Whut...................


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2013)

chopped a sk diesel...... it was dieing from when my crop got fucked up....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2013)

about to get a new whip....... what would yall get between a 2000 chevy impala.... or a 2003 monte carlo s.s.? its been a ruff ife... I need to treat myself better..


----------



## poplars (Sep 12, 2013)

monte carloooo


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2013)

poplars said:


> monte carloooo


 im leaning twords that too.... but the impala is faster... and in this case a lil cheaper...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2013)

the monte carlo got some dull spots on the hood....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2013)

the impala is a lil more cleaner this case too..


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2013)

I think I see a scratch doe... gotta go peep them both in real life.... the monte carlo on the south sie doe... I fucking hate the south side


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 12, 2013)

theexpress said:


> about to get a new whip....... what would yall get between a 2000 chevy impala.... or a 2003 monte carlo s.s.? its been a ruff ife... I need to treat myself better..


The impala is nice. Depends on the situation tho whats the mileage on both and how cheapet is the impala.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 12, 2013)

The m.c. Has leather interior+?


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2013)

the impala is a 2000 its got a lot of miles... 190k... bbut had a lot of work done to it also... all black cloth interior...... the monte carlo is black on grey I beleave... 110k miles... its a 2003 no leather...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2013)

they askin 2 rax for the impala and 2500 for the m.c. s.s. I should just buy them both huh lol... I gotta put some bread up for Colorado... gotta budget so I got 40 rax or so for denver


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2013)

yo pops...... u wanna help ur boy out? u wanna take an online ged test for me? ill pay for everything.....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 12, 2013)

theexpress said:


> they askin 2 rax for the impala and 2500 for the m.c. s.s. I should just buy them both huh lol... I gotta put some bread up for Colorado... gotta budget so I got 40 rax or so for denver


Well with that said monte Carlo there's no way a 13 year old impala should cost that much. I bought a 2000 all white impala $ 3500 in '08 and the dash was at 90k. Unless he put a brand new Trans in it and can prove it i would go with the m.c.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Well with that said monte Carlo there's no way a 13 year old impala should cost that much. I bought a 2000 all white impala $ 3500 in '08 and the dash was at 90k. Unless he put a brand new Trans in it and can prove it i would go with the m.c.


right on... I gota ask on the trans... I think I can get the impala for lie 1600.. I know I can get the m.c. for 2200... maybe even 21 but hommie said he would do 2200 ill give him 2100 an a gram of kush... we call it good lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 12, 2013)

Yeah if you can get the m.c. Lower even better.

On another note spoke with the doc green horn he wanted me to tell the crew over here he is good.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah if you can get the m.c. Lower even better.
> 
> On another note spoke with the doc green horn he wanted me to tell the crew over here he is good.


that's good.... doc is a good dude.. I wish I would have gotten his number before he rlld out to keep in touch....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2013)

on another note again.. I think im ready to grow up lol..... ima be 28 this month jo... got nothing to show for it but a fucked up criminal record and a bunch of street smarts that aint worth shit in the job market... I don't wanna be a drug dealer all my life bro... and I def. don't wanna be a janitor like my bitch made father and I use the term fater loosely... u could say a fire has been lit under my ass... I nneed to get some formal carrer training.. mother fuckers not only want u to have a clean criminal record.. but also some education and now some places even check ur crdit rating... wtf type of shit is this??? wtf happened to America man!!!! I need to get this ged bro but I don't think I can pass the math part.. with that mail order ged I would like to go to a trade school for either heating and cooling, or electrician... im getting a late start on life because my past outlook and perspective on life was fucked up... put it to u short momma was right about all the shit she tried to put u on game about growing up lol...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 13, 2013)

were chopping a big ass sk bubba in about 10-12 days.. ill be smoking that shit by oct....


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 13, 2013)

sounds good 
Njoy it 
you deserve it 
i just had a flash back on da pic


----------



## theexpress (Sep 14, 2013)

http://brodaily.com/11-signs-live-chicago/


----------



## poplars (Sep 14, 2013)

just made some stupidly kill ice wax fools....

the 90micron from this cheesequake trim is some of the most melty shit i've ever made, it puts even sour kush to shame in oil like texture :O.

when I put it in this jar sideways like shown in pictures, it fuckng MELTED and tripped down like oil, fucking beautiful, acts like shatter when its cold 



[http://i1258.photobucket.com/albums/ii536/poplars/hashish/IMG_1732_zps65db6127.jpg]




[/URL][http://i1258.photobucket.com/albums/ii536/poplars/hashish/IMG_1735_zps5393ff62.jpg]




[/URL]
[http://i1258.photobucket.com/albums/ii536/poplars/hashish/IMG_1739_zps8fad6825.jpg]




[/URL]

honestly at this point, I'm honestly considering just doing hash making full time instead of growing, only because of demand and workability with my new life...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 14, 2013)

poplars said:


> just made some stupidly kill ice wax fools....
> 
> the 90micron from this cheesequake trim is some of the most melty shit i've ever made, it puts even sour kush to shame in oil like texture :O.
> 
> ...


that shit looks good and full melty pops/


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 14, 2013)

POP when it melted in jar on side did you have yo hans on jar 

or no contact 

either way sounds impressive 
thats a full melt on its own no heat needed


----------



## theexpress (Sep 14, 2013)

poplars said:


> just made some stupidly kill ice wax fools....
> 
> the 90micron from this cheesequake trim is some of the most melty shit i've ever made, it puts even sour kush to shame in oil like texture :O.
> 
> ...


nothing sub breeds is stronger or stoner then my sk... ive smoked cheesequake from the multiple socal disp. not impressed with its hybrid high... I think ur just getting better at making bubble


----------



## howak47 (Sep 14, 2013)

hey has anyone ever seen a bud growing in the middle of a fan leaf? heres a couple pics of a leaf off my og plant thats getting harvested in a few days


----------



## theexpress (Sep 15, 2013)

yes ive seen it and it is rare.... da breeder ids out of sk u better make th f6s


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 15, 2013)

howak - i have seen in pics only never met one face to face


----------



## theexpress (Sep 15, 2013)

how bout them Chicago bears boy.. 2-0


----------



## theexpress (Sep 15, 2013)

well beleave it or nnot I haven't smoked any bud in a week..... there is only street weed and its either overpriced beaster {fuck Canadian warehouse weed} or mexi brick schwagg that barely gets me lit, hurts my fingers to break down.. hate picking out seeds.. and the shit smells like windex... we cropped a lil sk diesel.. but atm im fucked on getting it cuzz I have no car atm... tomorrow im gonna go grab this car I found off ebay for da lick... im not gonna grab that monte carlo it be a bitch to gt parts for... ive been drug free for a week lol.. noo weed no coke no nothing... I had a hell of a time going to sleep first few days.. now im all good.... taking a lil tolerance break.... ima be wrecked off that sk diesel pheno


----------



## theexpress (Sep 15, 2013)

think ima do some target practice when I hit da country... hope I don't get pulled over lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 15, 2013)

better not, thats a helluva charge right there.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 15, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> better not, thats a helluva charge right there.


 when did u go soft on me? lolol ur prolly right tho... I just wanna bust her...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 15, 2013)

Thats one that you keep in the house after you test it. I had a ar15 last year holding it for my homie, it was auto and had a drum. i woulda never hopped in the car wit that, really had no reason too, my .45 is just enough. I ain't even suppose to have a burner in my crib so something like that is pushing my luck, and i think my luck been ran out.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 15, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Thats one that you keep in the house after you test it. I had a ar15 last year holding it for my homie, it was auto and had a drum. i woulda never hopped in the car wit that, really had no reason too, my .45 is just enough. I ain't even suppose to have a burner in my crib so something like that is pushing my luck, and i think my luck been ran out.


 lol whats ur skinny ass doing with a four fin? I figured u had like a 380 or a .38.... I got me a lil 380 to... nothing wrong with it,... that four fin got some recoil to it.. has im sure u know..


----------



## theexpress (Sep 15, 2013)

that ar aint come like that its tricked da fuck out...... them 5.56 doe they 7.62z them boys still no joke!!! I got some that busst them 7.62s to tho I think u seen it before.... I gotta get rid some of these itchys... theres no need to have has many I got.. lol I only got 2 hands ya know lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 16, 2013)

Yea they was 5.56, and it was military issue came with a flash bomb and a grenade in the bag. I had a .32 before used to keep it in my pocket, cops own that now lol. i had a colt 45 miltary issue wanted another one, this aint a the same gun but i bet it'll pop off if need be.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2013)

this thread been dead huh??? almost time to crop some more sk :]


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2013)

ill fetch yall some pix in the next few days here


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Sep 20, 2013)

Smokin on that Tahoe OG


----------



## poplars (Sep 20, 2013)

The hash is not stronger than sk hash. Yeah your right i might just be getting better hehe.... But ive never made sk hash that melted down the jar...lol. And no i was not touching the jar, temps were around 80f when it melted though. 

I have some pics coming up for you guys, got some dank bud coming up, though not quite as high quality as i would have done it, still all organic roots organics, im just more picky than most people. 


Got my license, just gotta throw 600-800 into my car and it will be more reliable than ever. Shooting to go to humboldt and be a hash maker there, we will see how that goes.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 21, 2013)

poplars said:


> The hash is not stronger than sk hash. Yeah your right i might just be getting better hehe.... But ive never made sk hash that melted down the jar...lol. And no i was not touching the jar, temps were around 80f when it melted though.
> 
> I have some pics coming up for you guys, got some dank bud coming up, though not quite as high quality as i would have done it, still all organic roots organics, im just more picky than most people.
> 
> ...


you know I wish u the best bro.... ur a Humboldt boy at heart. wish I would have got to see norcal.. socal was a cess pool... but I loved it... Chicago is fucked though.. ive lost another friend to overdose... 3 of my friends gone in less then 3 months...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 21, 2013)

took down some sk colas.... bubba pheno.. this whole grow is coming down end of month some lil early but there is a whole bunch of cops askin people questions about a mutal friends od so its time for shit to come down or risk losing the whole crop or worse.. most plants done eted early tough but some need 7-10 more days into oct to finish...thank god everything indica and bloom started early this year


----------



## theexpress (Sep 21, 2013)

sk bbubba nugget almost dry awaiting final trim...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 21, 2013)

hope u guys can zoom in more then it lets me on here to see kief... I can zoom in on the camera I used but not when I posted pic here fpr some reason... ill be smoking that sk and walkin funny by tomorrow night...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 21, 2013)

smoking on some barely dry sour og x nayborhood kush... that shit is bomb thanx T!!!!!! sick ass coloration on plant... bitch had purple hairs and calyxes that connected to purp pistils were purp to... but sadly all that went away as it dried... shit fire doe.. I can taste the og in it.. but I would say the nayborhood kush is more dom in it.. more musky with faint soury og undertones


----------



## mehrific (Sep 21, 2013)

sorry to here that shit...fucked up news all over the place recently. enjoy your smokes playa


----------



## theexpress (Sep 21, 2013)

mehrific said:


> sorry to here that shit...fucked up news all over the place recently. enjoy your smokes playa


 thanx... I think ive lost more friends to heroin then bullits over here.... good people too.. just made a few bad choices in life.. coulda happened to anyone


----------



## theexpress (Sep 21, 2013)

trimmed up but still not all the way dry


----------



## theexpress (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## ThaMagnificent (Sep 21, 2013)

I think im getting high just looking at it...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 21, 2013)

I found a seed in an 8th of really legit girl scout cookies.. it was outdoor or greenhouse shit from cali.. I hope its a female.. I found one seed so far of bubba phenol sk.... the seeds look different this time... donno what pollinated it still keeping them


----------



## theexpress (Sep 22, 2013)

wake n bake sk style


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Sep 22, 2013)

[youtube]kagjaZoBC3s[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Sep 23, 2013)

the last 8th of sk bubba until I chop some more... shit is dense has fuck and taste like nyquill... puts u down like nyquill to... its super dark cuzz the humid ass enviorment around here but the center is light and goey has fuck.. sticks to the bag and leaves a mark and the side of the bud that stuck to the bag gets a plasticky even shine to it... wish I could figure out how to take macros.. on the camera when I zoom in on the pic I took I can see all the goeyness anyone know how I can maybe save the pic on my cam while zoomed in? in any case this shit is super dense... just starting to cure now...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2013)

sis I just see my nigga sicc liken the above post.. whhuddup sicc


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2013)

cook county till da world blow..... made me who and what I am!!!! [youtube]k11Ddg6rhBE[/youtube]


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Sep 24, 2013)

That park shooting was like 10 blocks from my work LOL


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2013)

ThaMagnificent said:


> That park shooting was like 10 blocks from my work LOL


 where those 13 people got shot at one time?


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Sep 24, 2013)

theexpress said:


> where those 13 people got shot at one time?


yessir!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2013)

ThaMagnificent said:


> yessir!!!!


 yeah its still a fucked up city.... I remember worse times though..... late 80's threw the later 90's was extra fucked up growing up has a shorty ... its half has bad now... still gotta be real carefull though


----------



## theexpress (Sep 25, 2013)

its da big hommies b day....... it aint even about me.. rip jerry nelson... Charlie paige,.... steve momo lofton amor nigga gone but not forgotten http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbWcyp6wk5w


----------



## theexpress (Sep 30, 2013)

a few harvest pix coming by or before the weekend... til then be ez


----------



## theexpress (Oct 3, 2013)

pix up.....


----------



## theexpress (Oct 3, 2013)

cherry choke og....


----------



## theexpress (Oct 3, 2013)

cc og


----------



## theexpress (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Oct 3, 2013)

sk diesel


----------



## theexpress (Oct 3, 2013)

sk bubba


----------



## theexpress (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Oct 3, 2013)

my boy with a huge sk bubba


----------



## theexpress (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Oct 3, 2013)

sourkush bubba phenol purple stem sub phenol...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 3, 2013)

same has above...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 3, 2013)

cherry choke og colorful has hell till it dried...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 3, 2013)

cc og....


----------



## theexpress (Oct 3, 2013)

sk bubba purp stem


----------



## theexpress (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Oct 3, 2013)

12 oz bubba sk green stem one plant..


----------



## theexpress (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Oct 3, 2013)

cherry choke og kush...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 3, 2013)

decent size sk bubba green stem phenol nugg


----------



## theexpress (Oct 3, 2013)

almost dry sk bubba purp pheno huge bud.... fully dried to 24 grams!!!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 3, 2013)

nice bag of sk


----------



## theexpress (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Oct 3, 2013)

mae my buddy trim this whole plant... was too drunk at this point


----------



## theexpress (Oct 12, 2013)

couple more days till jds breaks cains jaw...


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Oct 12, 2013)

theexpress said:


>


What strain?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 12, 2013)

ThaMagnificent said:


> What strain?


 cherry choke og......


----------



## theexpress (Oct 15, 2013)

lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xe6wB1_Hx-0


----------



## theexpress (Oct 15, 2013)

lol the westdie fucked up tooo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=duLmWjwz9oE


----------



## poplars (Oct 18, 2013)

Nice harvest buddy. I need to get my pix up... Between harvest, getting my car fixed and raising funds I've been a pretty busy guy lol.

will do my best to stay active in the future. Btw I'm driving a classic early 80s bmw. Pretty jazzed about it, no doubt .


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Oct 18, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xe6wB1_Hx-0


LOL! That's great! Only in Chicago do they outsmart the bait car!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 18, 2013)

theexpress said:


>


Too funny, that's twice I've come home from the gym and seen that skinny arm...send dude out this way. I'll rehab him in a month.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 18, 2013)

poplars said:


> Nice harvest buddy. I need to get my pix up... Between harvest, getting my car fixed and raising funds I've been a pretty busy guy lol.
> 
> will do my best to stay active in the future. Btw I'm driving a classic early 80s bmw. Pretty jazzed about it, no doubt .


eeeeeeee u in da beamer bro????? its good to see you around.. was wodering were u went... and th was small thanx... the harvest w we as small this year.. got 2 pounds was expecting 10!!! fucking farmer curbed 22 plants or so... then he called the Illinois state police who were flying over our gorilla spot a couple times in black helicopters... thankfully we pulled them 2 days before... that spot is burnt up now... they gonna fly choppers over it nex year too..


----------



## theexpress (Oct 18, 2013)

ThaMagnificent said:


> LOL! That's great! Only in Chicago do they outsmart the bait car!


 if they were in da Mexican neighborhood they would stole everything but the car,,,, left the body sitting on bricks in 15 min flat!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 18, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Too funny, that's twice I've come home from the gym and seen that skinny arm...send dude out this way. I'll rehab him in a month.


if u look real closely u can see his track marks.... im trying to get dude to go into the syke ward for a few days to get threw the worst of his withdrawls... he is my best friend bro.. and he is either always dope sick or nodding out.... bothers me alot


----------



## poplars (Oct 18, 2013)

That sucks bro,I'm friends with a couple heroin addicts as well. Pretty sad shit.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 18, 2013)

poplars said:


> That sucks bro,I'm friends with a couple heroin addicts as well. Pretty sad shit.


 yeah the tar is big has hell out west... . my old grow buddy was hooked on it.. I got him off it!!! but he took his life a couple months later due to a marriage problem and I think his demons just caught up with him... everyone in the chi is shooting south east Asian or Columbian white dope... ive lost 2 friends to that in only a few months... I keep telling my buddy to get off that shit he wants to but lies about his use.. I can tel on the phone when he is high off heron by the echoey sound of his voice.. he has been hooked for 7 years now... started out snorting it.... met the wrong kinda people and they got him shooting it... that was it :[


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 18, 2013)

theexpress said:


> if u look real closely u can see his track marks.... im trying to get dude to go into the syke ward for a few days to get threw the worst of his withdrawls... he is my best friend bro.. and he is either always dope sick or nodding out.... bothers me alot


Exercise releases small amounts of dopamine into the brain, heroin releases it all at once...continuously. That's why it's so hard to quit, eventually opium based drugs tell the brain to stop producing dopamine altogether. That's why some addicts have to take methadone etc for life., not a good thing.

What a horrible drug.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Oct 18, 2013)

theexpress said:


> yeah the tar is big has hell out west... . my old grow buddy was hooked on it.. I got him off it!!! but he took his life a couple months later due to a marriage problem and I think his demons just caught up with him... everyone in the chi is shooting south east Asian or Columbian white dope... ive lost 2 friends to that in only a few months... I keep telling my buddy to get off that shit he wants to but lies about his use.. I can tel on the phone when he is high off heron by the echoey sound of his voice.. he has been hooked for 7 years now... started out snorting it.... met the wrong kinda people and they got him shooting it... that was it :[


Chapo has the Chicago dope game on lock

[youtube]NX10PRL0TiY[/youtube]


----------



## poplars (Oct 19, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Exercise releases small amounts of dopamine into the brain, heroin releases it all at once...continuously. That's why it's so hard to quit, eventually opium based drugs tell the brain to stop producing dopamine altogether. That's why some addicts have to take methadone etc for life., not a good thing.
> 
> What a horrible drug.



I call bullshit on some addicts needing methadone for life, methadone is a fucked up industry created from the inability to truly treat these addicts the way they should be. 


Watch the documentary methodonia on netflix. Then try and tell me they need that shit...

This is nothing that a strong dose of ibagain and a couple years of cognitive therapy wouldn't fix.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 19, 2013)

ufc 166 tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got dos santos/cormier/Dodson/Melendez/booesch/Lombard/Jordan all winning


----------



## theexpress (Oct 19, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XucLQK2R48


----------



## theexpress (Oct 19, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpOZLH5na_8


----------



## poplars (Oct 19, 2013)

Chitown you watching the fight tonight?


----------



## Ganja.Queen (Oct 19, 2013)

Sup yall? Does Trynagrowsomeshyt still post here?

I used to chat here a while back but went off the radar for a while when my grow got too big in an unfriendly state. Living in a legal state now so back on RIU but a different name. Pics of the SK on last page are beautiful


----------



## theexpress (Oct 20, 2013)

poplars said:


> Chitown you watching the fight tonight?


 lol yeah man.... my guy lost..... again...... cain still a bitch but he is the new fedor..... the bears lost too :[ frowns all around,.... sick ass ppv though


----------



## theexpress (Oct 31, 2013)

I got free genetics for those I consider my folks... get rich starter kits.....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 2, 2013)

[youtube]UJD79gH-BFw[/youtube]


----------



## poplars (Nov 4, 2013)

Smoke tuff


----------



## poplars (Nov 5, 2013)

Gotta give props to all you cool ass motherfuckers in here, cheers


----------



## theexpress (Nov 5, 2013)

[youtube]AM0oHBz-h10[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 5, 2013)

[youtube]9mZ_7VOLtYk[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 5, 2013)

[youtube]yEPWUvaT_m8[/youtube]


----------



## Ganja.Queen (Nov 5, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;2OozyYEAcLs]http://youtu.be/2OozyYEAcLs[/video]


----------



## Ganja.Queen (Nov 5, 2013)

One more 

[video=youtube_share;7vGgEb3Brh8]http://youtu.be/7vGgEb3Brh8[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 5, 2013)

[youtube]kC0H4jQILAg[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 5, 2013)

[youtube]KoCmsAzT3xU[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 5, 2013)

[youtube]1m-2J30d_dI[/youtube] ....... johnny p killin it!!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 5, 2013)

Hello trouble! How's it going? I haven't been online much.


----------



## Ganja.Queen (Nov 8, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;OvtZ9fuZv2E]http://youtu.be/OvtZ9fuZv2E[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 11, 2013)

whatup Chi?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 12, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> whatup Chi?


 smokiin an snortin that good good


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 12, 2013)

thats good to hear keep on keepin on my brother


----------



## theexpress (Nov 12, 2013)

[youtube]-y1GkE6t6HE[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 12, 2013)

[youtube]EeEyo_baW1U[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 12, 2013)

[youtube]UEfXUiu9qQk[/youtube]


----------



## Wolverine97 (Nov 12, 2013)

I see yall hoodlums are still around here. This thread is dark undead.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 13, 2013)

I fucking hate Chicago winters...... already snowed.... cold has shit!!!! grey 90% of the time!!!!!! did I mention its cold has fuck!!!!! I hardly ever see real sunshine...... sun sets at 5 pmish and I typicly wake up like 2 pm.... ths some str8 caca!!!!!!! just wanna move or curl up in a ball until spring....


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 13, 2013)

all the lights you want and don't have to worry about the heat


----------



## theexpress (Nov 14, 2013)

[youtube]VuOdosizz7Q[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 14, 2013)

a bunch of new rappers out of Chicago.. some you might heard of.. a couple of them are dead now... think like 4 of em lol.. im not with most of these new cats and there garbage ass Gucci mayne type style or chief kiefs style.. most of that shit is huff.... I guess im stuck in the 90s.... people got too far away from that twist fast ass rap style that I love and the chi is known for .... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5UjBFHDsXA


----------



## theexpress (Nov 14, 2013)

this more me :] [youtube]34Fe14wqPLQ[/youtube]


----------



## wdk420 (Nov 14, 2013)

SD is my favorite new rapper but I still bump Do or Die and Bone.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 14, 2013)

shits old but still one of the realest tracks ever least to me... fuck what u think.... [youtube]GsOWMJVNbAU[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 14, 2013)

wdk420 said:


> SD is my favorite new rapper but I still bump Do or Die and Bone.


 where u froom?


----------



## wdk420 (Nov 14, 2013)

theexpress said:


> where u froom?


Kansas City aka Killa City


----------



## theexpress (Nov 14, 2013)

yuppie probes into everyday Chicago problems.... no one cares lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7q3tokn4ew


----------



## howak47 (Nov 14, 2013)

whats up everyone doin good??? goin to be postin some pics soon of the 8 we got goin 2 60s kush 2 sour kush and a couple others


----------



## howak47 (Nov 14, 2013)

they got about a week before the lights go on 12/12 so hopefully they are mostly females!!!


----------



## Ganja.Queen (Nov 15, 2013)

theexpress said:


> a bunch of new rappers out of Chicago.. some you might heard of.. a couple of them are dead now... think like 4 of em lol.. im not with most of these new cats and there garbage ass Gucci mayne type style or chief kiefs style.. most of that shit is huff.... I guess im stuck in the 90s.... people got too far away from that twist fast ass rap style that I love and the chi is known for .... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5UjBFHDsXA


Quoted for Truth


----------



## Ganja.Queen (Nov 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;LiF5PrMJEDU]http://youtu.be/LiF5PrMJEDU[/video]


----------



## Ganja.Queen (Nov 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ozoNzHAUy14]http://youtu.be/ozoNzHAUy14[/video]


----------



## Ganja.Queen (Nov 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;pLVXiVDxIHk]http://youtu.be/pLVXiVDxIHk[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 15, 2013)

this is dedicated to every broad ever been in my life... [youtube]V94AgqU0ljE[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 15, 2013)

[youtube]bqnCaaHnZN0[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 15, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cq5f5FRXIg


----------



## theexpress (Nov 15, 2013)

the outdoor sk i have left is off the fucking chain.... omg i even have a new ffound respect for the diesel pheno it looks like str8 indoor..... u could not tell the difference... the bubba pheno is darker.... maybe ever so slightly less kiefier but it looks like less mostly cuzz the darkness... the bubba is fucking dank... smells better and taste better then i ever remember it!!!!!! zero tolerance built..... well almost... keep in mind im a super heavy smoker


----------



## theexpress (Nov 15, 2013)

[youtube]qNQ05BYYQ5M[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 16, 2013)

[youtube]cDd5_XQfp10[/youtube] this that shit!!!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 16, 2013)

[youtube]FpPq2wi4D9I[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 18, 2013)

15 people shot in 7 hours... that's gtta be a new record for the past decade here... http://globalgrind.com/2013/11/18/18-shot-chicago-weekend-gun-violence-details/


----------



## theexpress (Nov 18, 2013)

lol I think the last was when 13 people got shot at one incident.. that happened just a few months ago to...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 18, 2013)

Chicago stay hot, it's hoodie season now. I hope you stayin safe it there brola.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 18, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Chicago stay hot, it's hoodie season now. I hope you stayin safe it there .


 yeah hoodie season for sure... ez to hide the banger under a baggy hoody... been crazy here... had some nutty ass storms fly threw here yesterday... delayed bears game and tornadoes fucked shit up down south some from me..... im staying safe ... trying to keep away with most of if not all the bulllshit flowing threw here.. its good to see you around bro... hope life has been treating ya well


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 18, 2013)

One of my bulldog folks p there got hit wit a cat5 yesterday. parents hose is fucked up but luckily they whole n'hood got basements. heard it was like 44 or so tornado's


----------



## poplars (Nov 19, 2013)

Need to breed more mold resistance into sour Kush, my favorite pheno molded on the inside of the dense nugs. No other strain molded so it needs to be taken care of ASAP . Sup howak.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 19, 2013)

Wassup pops, hows life? you still in the pacific NW?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2013)

poplars said:


> Need to breed more mold resistance into sour Kush, my favorite pheno molded on the inside of the dense nugs. No other strain molded so it needs to be taken care of ASAP . Sup howak.


ive never had a problem with mold on any sk... mildew yesss but not for years.. sorry to hear that... back cross to e.c.s.d. but id use a male r it would change it too much


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2013)

"this for the bogus nigga who keep getting shot n wont die" [youtube]6UzA-SbWth0[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2013)

or pops get some serenade... or greencure... serenade smells like 100 farts to me


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2013)

county of crooks..... [youtube]h4o6NP_gJgs[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2013)

fuckit im guilty suck my dick judge... [youtube]QEIgNjWGUMc[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2013)

[youtube]_PRQ6wwZYW0[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2013)

for my love,life,loyalty,knolidge,wisdom,understanding, ass niggas [youtube]r_xFy2bgglU[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2013)

hommmie hit up every spot in da chi... [youtube]as2kjtCtS5k[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2013)

from da land were we import narcotics and export gang culture.. [youtube]FhKxzVWHyrI[/youtube]


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Nov 22, 2013)

http://m.chicagoreader.com/chicago/drug-trafficking-case-deal-flores-twins-witnesses/Content?oid=11463514&issue=11388382

Here is an interesting story about the Flores Twins and their operations here in Chicago. Basically, these guys ran the dope game in Chicago for the Sinaloa Cartel. Probably 90% of the cocaine that came into the city would come through these twins. They even were flown out to meet with El Chapo and Mayo in Sinaloa where they wore a wire for the DEA which is what they're trying to use in the case against Vincente Zambada (Mayo's son). The article talks about how the DEA allowed them to continue to bring drugs in while they were federal informants which lead to busts and long jail sentences for their buyers while the twins may just get away with parole & time served once it's all said and done.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 26, 2013)

cold...dark....windy... depressing....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2013)

met this bad ass hot girl....... she is bad jo!!!! like model material.... and just has beautifull inside..... im spitting that raw G to her str8 from the scroll of pimps.... were kicking it off real well


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2013)

I think she stole her eyes from a cat...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2013)

btw that dude is not me.. that's the chump I stole her from.... take good care of ur women.... cuzz da hommie chi will


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2013)

man I didn't even want her to leave my house tonight jo lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2013)

her eyes change color to depending on if she horney or mad


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2013)

that pussy is fire.... can go down on her for hours.... yeah I eat pussy... its low in cholesterol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2013)

[email protected] bucks rep... fuck u unkle buck..... find ur own dime peace


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> [email protected] bucks rep... fuck u unkle buck..... find ur own dime peace


i think i just found her


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i think i just found her


not bad for a "egghead" huh unkle buck....... lol my pimp hand is strong.....


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2013)

ill sell u sex tapes of us unkle buck....... what u got on the porno?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2013)

im just talkin shit.. this girl is bad has hell... im so glad she into my life.... I been in the clouds past few days...... has hot has she is omg her personality is even more off the chain.. wifey material


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 28, 2013)

titty pics?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> titty pics?


 yeah........ on my shitty ass celly... I cant show u those though.. those are for my eyes and mouth


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2013)

she is a c cup use ur imagination


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> she is a c cup use ur imagination


i'm trying to, but i think i need pics. please post henceforth.

gracias.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2013)

hahaha im not gonna sho u titty pix of my possible future wife for free.... mail me some bud or something lol fuck


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 28, 2013)

i'll mail some pics of my dick then. fine. you win.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'll mail some pics of my dick then. fine. you win.


wrong.... we all lose then


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2013)

keep da chode tucked up bro.... nobody wanna see that shit


----------



## Ganja.Queen (Nov 28, 2013)

She's cute Chi. Hope she turns out to be who you take her to be. Hard to find truly good ladies nowadays!


----------



## Ganja.Queen (Nov 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> that pussy is fire.... can go down on her for hours.... yeah I eat pussy... its low in cholesterol


lmfao!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8v86WGD0YQ


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2013)

Ganja.Queen said:


> She's cute Chi. Hope she turns out to be who you take her to be. Hard to find truly good ladies nowadays!


 i know so i had to steal one from someone else.....


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Nov 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> hahaha im not gonna sho u titty pix of my possible future wife for free.... mail me some bud or something lol fuck


tits for weed


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2013)

also excepting hash lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2013)

so I made a decession to stop smking weed for a while... today is day 3.... so far soo good.. havnt had an urge to smoke up for the first time in my life... its not that I cant bud or have money for it.... just need to take a break for a while.. I gotta accomplish some shit in life;;; and its hard to do when them potent indicas want to have u on the couch all day.. I think im finally growing up at 28... look out world


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2013)

def done doing cocaine too.... it takes me off my sq. more then the weed.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Nov 30, 2013)

Just be honest and tell us it's because of the new girl


----------



## Ganja.Queen (Nov 30, 2013)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Just be honest and tell us it's because of the new girl


^ lol...this is what I was thinking.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2013)

naw I sent her back were she came from.... let the baby have his milk... its sad watching a grown man cry over a girl..... got tired of all the sad facebook messages... first threatning then begging... phone calls with him crying... lol he must love her more then I do.. I was feeling her doe.. im not that ugly and bitches love my personality...{some hate it} ill snatch another http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_-S9JtRiYQ


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2013)

im doing all this for me :]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2013)

lol I still have his sad ass texts...... aint my fault she came on to me.. I was just being myself......


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8Cnhh_dxEU


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2013)

[youtube]Bdfih_F-cDQ[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2013)

[youtube]hrGYU4jG2XY[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## Ganja.Queen (Nov 30, 2013)

theexpress said:


> im doing all this for me :]


that's always good...sometimes I lay off the herb for a while too. Nice to be less dependent on it. Before I had to chief all day er'day. I save a lot more weed now haha.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2013)

Ganja.Queen said:


> that's always good...sometimes I lay off the herb for a while too. Nice to be less dependent on it. Before I had to chief all day er'day. I save a lot more weed now haha.


im the biggest pothead u will ever find.. .. at my height ill smoke a 1/4 of top shelf to the dome.. more if I share... also more if I roll joints/blunts... but I gotta get my shit in gear...im jelous of a lot of my peers... they got families, carrers and shit.. the only thing ive accumulated in my life is a fucked up criminal background :[


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2013)

I fuck with evenston.. there is tall fine ass hoes on toughy ave.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2013)

always have a spare in the trunk lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2013)

hahaha


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2013)

north-west side until the world blow like fukushima bitch!!!! [youtube]WHNihXzwBQ4[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6waled4lPc


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## howak47 (Dec 1, 2013)

well good news 6 out of 8 was female and my 2 sour kushs are female my camera fucked up goin to try to take a couple pics with the ipod so yall can check um out j8ust started 1st week of flower


----------



## poplars (Dec 1, 2013)

busy running hash in humboldt here, stay high fools.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2013)

howak47 said:


> well good news 6 out of 8 was female and my 2 sour kushs are female my camera fucked up goin to try to take a couple pics with the ipod so yall can check um out j8ust started 1st week of flower


sourkush is on the menu again soon huh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2013)

poplars said:


> busy running hash in humboldt here, stay high fools.


 your doing it bro!!!! its good to see you and howak around.... old school riu folks...


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2013)

ThaMagnificent said:


>


Naperville is str8.... some bad ass bitches on the riverwalk and fox valley mall.... police is out there bad though..... aurora deso to...STAY OUTTA ROCKFORD DOE..... esp state st. on da west side


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 2, 2013)

theexpress said:


> Naperville is str8.... some bad ass bitches on the riverwalk and fox valley mall.... police is out there bad though..... aurora deso to...STAY OUTTA ROCKFORD DOE..... esp state st. on da west side


Rockford, lol...used to be a nice place til' all the bad elements moved there from Cook county.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Dec 2, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Rockford, lol...used to be a nice place til' all the bad elements moved there from Cook county.


Yup!

Add Bolingbrook to those SW burbs too! Parts of Aurora and Joliet too!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2013)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Yup!
> 
> Add Bolingbrook to those SW burbs too! Parts of Aurora and Joliet too!


dude... bollingbrook is a nice area... Joliet is so-so .. the east side of aurora is fucked... those latin kings aint letting shit slide in killa kane county.... but Rockford is a shithole thats why there isn't even a train that goes there anymore.... ive been to parts of Rockford that I would swear I was auburn/Gresham area of the south side of chi


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Rockford, lol...used to be a nice place til' all the bad elements moved there from Cook county.


 why do you gotta blame my fellow chicagoins for rockfords downfall??? lol its the truth doe... we also fucked up gary indianna to decades ago


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2013)

some g.i. shit... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaZnXLKCKww


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2013)

what ever happened to my boy ric jilla http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpVvOq00128


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2013)

if this don't make u wanna curb stomp a mother fukka I donno what will http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GLLzlUQ8tc


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Dec 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> dude... bollingbrook is a nice area... Joliet is so-so .. the east side of aurora is fucked... those latin kings aint letting shit slide in killa kane county.... but Rockford is a shithole thats why there isn't even a train that goes there anymore.... ive been to parts of Rockford that I would swear I was auburn/Gresham area of the south side of chi


Bolingbrook is going downhill quick! My parents live out that way and that's all I hear about. Drew Peterson didn't do it any help either.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## Ganja.Queen (Dec 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;WB6sUVtV6Qo]http://youtu.be/WB6sUVtV6Qo[/video]


----------



## Ganja.Queen (Dec 4, 2013)

Not the chi but still good 

[video=youtube_share;YtEQUAAitng]http://youtu.be/YtEQUAAitng[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2013)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Bolingbrook is going downhill quick! My parents live out that way and that's all I hear about. Drew Peterson didn't do it any help either.


 you cant compare any part of bollingbrook to where im from in Humboldt park..... shit parts of Humboldt park are even getting better with more yuppies moving in and condos being built...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2013)

anyone seen the movie casino? it was about these cats right here..., http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ct7CmtKPR8w


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Dec 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> you cant compare any part of bollingbrook to where im from in Humboldt park..... shit parts of Humboldt park are even getting better with more yuppies moving in and condos being built...


Humboldt!

When my girl moved to the city she hired some bum ass condo search company to show her around. I think she was looking for a place for like $900/mo at the time. I told her don't settle for any place you see blue light cameras near. The dude took her to Humboldt Park and as soon as she saw a blue light she said No thanks! LOL! The best part was he was supposed to show them around the next day and he bailed on her and never called back!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2013)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Humboldt!
> 
> When my girl moved to the city she hired some bum ass condo search company to show her around. I think she was looking for a place for like $900/mo at the time. I told her don't settle for any place you see blue light cameras near. The dude took her to Humboldt Park and as soon as she saw a blue light she said No thanks! LOL! The best part was he was supposed to show them around the next day and he bailed on her and never called back!


Humboldt park is still hella ghetoo.... but trust me a far cry from the 80s and 90's..... east Humboldt park has lots of gang activity.. plenty of shootings and murders... its mainly Puerto rican. west Humboldt park is mainly black and Puerto rican with some whites.... west Humboldt has all the opean air drug markets... its easier for white people to buy there rocks and blows here then a few blocks south in the 99.9% black westside areas of south Austin, east and west Garfield park, and north Lawndale... I have memeries from a decade or more ago at the Puerto rican parade on north ave with gang snipers on roofs and shit always popping off... it is what it is.... I used to kick it over there by Roberto clemente h.s.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Dec 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> Humboldt park is still hella ghetoo.... but trust me a far cry from the 80s and 90's..... east Humboldt park has lots of gang activity.. plenty of shootings and murders... its mainly Puerto rican. west Humboldt park is mainly black and Puerto rican with some whites.... west Humboldt has all the opean air drug markets... its easier for white people to buy there rocks and blows here then a few blocks south in the 99.9% black westside areas of south Austin, east and west Garfield park, and north Lawndale... I have memeries from a decade or more ago at the Puerto rican parade on north ave with gang snipers on roofs and shit always popping off... it is what it is.... I used to kick it over there by Roberto clemente h.s.


I work in construction so I know the city pretty well and which areas to avoid. I have countless stories from some of our guys on the crews about the crazy shit they see on the streets. South & West sides always have something poppin.

My boy lives up north and I'll drive by Clemente right up Western when 94 is messed up from time to time...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2013)

I started smoking bud again.... I didn't smoke for close to a week.... I got some shit called wonder chem.... some str8 topshelf wish it was louder smelling.. can barely taste the chemdog in there


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2013)

[youtube]j4yTBvxNqcg[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2013)

lil chilla murked this track http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZkfrN9297U


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2013)

wonder chem... indoor... from Colorado im told.....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2013)

da Dutchman.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9JU3WkgjFU


----------



## poplars (Dec 5, 2013)

sup dooods I'm kickin ass on hash in humboldt, might be setting up something more long term here, we will see  pretty stoked though I'll post some hash pics when I get the chance..


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Dec 5, 2013)

theexpress said:


> wonder chem... indoor... from Colorado im told.....


Looks like some quality nugs! I used to get some Chem Dog from Colorado as well. The new connect is now from Cali though


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2013)

poplars said:


> sup dooods I'm kickin ass on hash in humboldt, might be setting up something more long term here, we will see  pretty stoked though I'll post some hash pics when I get the chance..


 fuck yeah bro!!!!!!!! I always wanted to live in Humboldt myself... socal was cool though but the emerald triangle is the mecca!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2013)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Looks like some quality nugs! I used to get some Chem Dog from Colorado as well. The new connect is now from Cali though


 everybody is getting it in threw the mail now..... if you know what ur doing ittl always get threw..... no one is driving 2k miles to cali from here for like 3-5 elbows of some cali dank.. know that... too many people know how to properly use a vacuume sealer and rubber gloves nowadays


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Dec 5, 2013)

theexpress said:


> everybody is getting it in threw the mail now..... if you know what ur doing ittl always get threw..... no one is driving 2k miles to cali from here for like 3-5 elbows of some cali dank.. know that... too many people know how to properly use a vacuume sealer and rubber gloves nowadays


LOL I know it's crazy aint it? I've been trying to ask my guy for weeks how they do it and even he isn't so sure. What gets me thinking is how the hell they get it through O'Hare? O'Hare is notorious for their searches.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2013)

ThaMagnificent said:


> LOL I know it's crazy aint it? I've been trying to ask my guy for weeks how they do it and even he isn't so sure. What gets me thinking is how the hell they get it through O'Hare? O'Hare is notorious for their searches.


im runnin low on da meds atm... ill walk you threw it for a qoarta ounce lol..... but basicly there is a way to not only make so no humane nose but also k9 can smell it ... atleast for a period od 2-3 days {for k9 longer still for humans} and according to the way some states {like ours} handle and set up a bust for this kind of thing were if u follow protocol the worst thing that will happen is what ever is in the box will be confinscated and that addy will forever be watched... its like a one time get outta jail free card {NOT THAT I PERSONALLY DO STUFF LIKE THAT BECAUSE THATS HIGHLY ILEAGLE} just know a thing or 2 about it uuu noooo


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2013)

this wonder chem is interesting... it taste like tropical papaya candy with a lil fuel.. not enough fuel for my liking but very intesting taste anyway... nice balanced high


----------



## theexpress (Dec 6, 2013)

this one for da block!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rALnB1EGls


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Dec 6, 2013)

You ever think about moving outta Humboldt Park?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 6, 2013)

ThaMagnificent said:


> You ever think about moving outta Humboldt Park?


 yeah I have... ive lived all over..... mostly on the north side and southern and western burbs... ive lived in cali before too for a grow season... ive lived in Humboldt park, logan sq. lake view, rogers park, cicero, lyons, aurora, Humboldt park is just were my hearts at..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 6, 2013)

ive lived even more places then I mentioned.. moved around a lot has a shorty


----------



## theexpress (Dec 6, 2013)

im lookin for my bottom bitch have ya seen her? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVYxKRXDT2I


----------



## theexpress (Dec 6, 2013)

I always jam to the old shit this time of year... its tradition caddy music diamond in the back shit http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjN8huzS2Nc


----------



## theexpress (Dec 6, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3toBfCJt67w


----------



## theexpress (Dec 6, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJkjVfOcIxs


----------



## theexpress (Dec 6, 2013)

if your girl like tall decent looking gentlemen who dress nice and wear expensive cologne with a lot of conversation to spare.... DONT BRING UR BROAD AROUND ME THEN.... [youtube]cSsEii5xkxk[/youtube] I might just cuff her for a week or weekend


----------



## theexpress (Dec 6, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=io5_R9iPRdE


----------



## theexpress (Dec 6, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpmBWJGTegY


----------



## theexpress (Dec 6, 2013)

getting shitty off that wildmer bro brew http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iY7Wo06AIq4


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Dec 6, 2013)

Week from today and I will be smokin a fatty in Amsterdam!


----------



## Ganja.Queen (Dec 6, 2013)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Week from today and I will be smokin a fatty in Amsterdam!


Make sure you hit up the _Rasta Baby._ Was always my favorite shop....miss living close to A-Dam


----------



## theexpress (Dec 6, 2013)

sick ass ufc tonight..... I think hunt should have gotten the split but a draw is cool I guess.... no one lost esp not anyone watching there or on tv


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Zc6yekaYlY


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uDVf0R1zyA


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2013)

u guys wanna see two game gladiators go to war in a cage? http://fightnext.com/video/YAUHD48D3129/Mark-Hunt-vs-Antonio-Silva--UFN-33


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2013)

[youtube]MhmrnYbIVqs[/youtube]


----------



## Ganja.Queen (Dec 7, 2013)

theexpress said:


> sick ass ufc tonight..... I think hunt should have gotten the split but a draw is cool I guess.... no one lost esp not anyone watching there or on tv


Hell yea! Probably the bloodiest fight I've seen on UFC in a long time, maybe even ever. Was hard to watch a few times lol. Hunt's hair was completely red at the end lawd...great fight. Both had awesome sportsmanship too. Hard to believe they were hugging each other after lying that ass beating on each other!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2013)

Ganja.Queen said:


> Hell yea! Probably the bloodiest fight I've seen on UFC in a long time, maybe even ever. Was hard to watch a few times lol. Hunt's hair was completely red at the end lawd...great fight. Both had awesome sportsmanship too. Hard to believe they were hugging each other after lying that ass beating on each other!


what... u like mma?????? im all for broads likeing mma!!!! that's cool has fuck....


----------



## Ganja.Queen (Dec 7, 2013)

theexpress said:


> what... u like mma?????? im all for broads likeing mma!!!! that's cool has fuck....


Yea, I've always been into martial arts / fighting. Did Tae Kwon Do when I was younger and was an amateur boxer overseas a couple years back training under a middleweight champion's father. I fukkin' *love* that females were on this year of the Ultimate Fighter. Hoping that Meisha Tate gives Ronda Rousey a beat down so she can learn to chill the hell out! Bish be tryin' too hard...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2013)

Ganja.Queen said:


> Yea, I've always been into martial arts / fighting. Did Tae Kwon Do when I was younger and was an amateur boxer overseas a couple years back training under a middleweight champion's father. I fukkin' *love* that females were on this year of the Ultimate Fighter. Hoping that Meisha Tate gives Ronda Rousey a beat down so she can learn to chill the hell out! Bish be tryin' too hard...


miesha tate is fucking hot!!!!!! but ronda is gonna grab that arm again... you took tkd huh??? let me hear ur kiai lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2013)

ahhhhh meisha tate....


----------



## Ganja.Queen (Dec 7, 2013)

theexpress said:


> miesha tate is fucking hot!!!!!! but ronda is gonna grab that arm again... you took tkd huh??? let me hear ur kiai lol


No lie, she is beautiful, and hard not to have mad respect for a female that refused to tap out when an Olympic champion had her caught ded in an arm bar! I imagine she's been training the hell out of defending against it lol. She seems so chill on the show, definitely a girl I could hang out with. I used to admire Ronda real tough, but after seeing her on the show I realized her personality is pretty shitty.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 8, 2013)

Ganja.Queen said:


> No lie, she is beautiful, and hard not to have mad respect for a female that refused to tap out when an Olympic champion had her caught ded in an arm bar! I imagine she's been training the hell out of defending against it lol. She seems so chill on the show, definitely a girl I could hang out with. I used to admire Ronda real tough, but after seeing her on the show I realized her personality is pretty shitty.


I still like ronda...... she is a beast..... she needs to stop ducking cyborg though


----------



## Ganja.Queen (Dec 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> I still like ronda...... she is a beast..... *she needs to stop ducking cyborg though*


I will say that I like her work ethic and she has skills without a doubt. Was just wondering about cyborg! Is she still fighting or what?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 8, 2013)

Ganja.Queen said:


> I will say that I like her work ethic and she has skills without a doubt. Was just wondering about cyborg! Is she still fighting or what?


 she prolly somewere looking for her penis


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Dec 8, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNQ05BYYQ5M


----------



## theexpress (Dec 8, 2013)

miesha can put me in the triangle choke anyday da week


----------



## theexpress (Dec 8, 2013)

my cities a fucking zoo lol.. heres what a decent north side community looks like.... yes it gets much worse even then this lolol the 17th district aint even has bad has some other areas http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8J64PX7TFZA


----------



## Ganja.Queen (Dec 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> she prolly somewere looking for her penis


LMAO!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 9, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZgZVl-V-Bk


----------



## theexpress (Dec 9, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOPIUXYcfkY


----------



## theexpress (Dec 9, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7lwWaiSsnQ


----------



## theexpress (Dec 9, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cC6PNJ5cLZQ


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Dec 9, 2013)

Just picked up some Alien Fire straight from Cali from my boy. Kinda fluffy in appearance, but hits harrrrrrrrd!!! Go Bears!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 9, 2013)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Just picked up some Alien Fire straight from Cali from my boy. Kinda fluffy in appearance, but hits harrrrrrrrd!!! Go Bears!


 they better fucking win!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 9, 2013)

I think we got this dallas aint used to this Chicago cold...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 9, 2013)

feels like negative 4 out there.... some great lakes states football weather!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 9, 2013)

fuck they need to bring back urlacher and teach this new bears team wtf run defense is omg!!!!!!!


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Dec 9, 2013)

Rookie LBs look terrrrrible tonight...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 9, 2013)

we still getting it done though!!!!!!!! big lead on em now


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2013)

Yall lovin my boy Alshon Jeffery huh? I miss him his Lil'brother on the squad but he aint the same.


----------



## poplars (Dec 11, 2013)

sup T hows life? hope you're still breeding those rockin genetics. to this day Lush made some of the most impressive hash I've ever made, following sour kush then cheesequake. however I would put them all in the same category of top of the line hash strains.

forgive my lack of responses, mainly hella busy, mainly only having access to an ipad, and without a real keyboard I"m much less likely to go into depth with my responses. but right now I do have access to a keyboard so no worries


----------



## theexpress (Dec 11, 2013)

rip shane del Rosario!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 11, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Yall lovin my boy Alshon Jeffery huh? I miss him his Lil'brother on the squad but he aint the same.


 awwwwww hell yeah that's my mans an em........ we go some big ass recievers now..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 11, 2013)

poplars said:


> sup T hows life? hope you're still breeding those rockin genetics. to this day Lush made some of the most impressive hash I've ever made, following sour kush then cheesequake. however I would put them all in the same category of top of the line hash strains.
> 
> forgive my lack of responses, mainly hella busy, mainly only having access to an ipad, and without a real keyboard I"m much less likely to go into depth with my responses. but right now I do have access to a keyboard so no worries


been a min bro......... use that keyboard lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 11, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLVXiVDxIHk


----------



## theexpress (Dec 11, 2013)

da bears...... [youtube]BCm6BvSMx3w[/youtube]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Where's da love for da Hawks?

2 cups and they are still ignored in this town.

[video=youtube;S-h46vxck4g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-h46vxck4g[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 11, 2013)

[youtube]n0u0jdcc7xM[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 11, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sngVufzkgk


----------



## theexpress (Dec 11, 2013)

im highhhh rite nooooooowwwwwww.... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oSpF9_HVwo


----------



## theexpress (Dec 11, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cX_sT0pf_lY some new niggas


----------



## theexpress (Dec 11, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSnY-nV2Iy4


----------



## theexpress (Dec 11, 2013)

[youtube]eAqwLKGTMpg[/youtube] free crack!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 11, 2013)

old school shit from the 90's https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10RAaQHiPm4


----------



## theexpress (Dec 11, 2013)

WTF U GONNA DO BESIDES HUSSLE???.... [youtube]A7qqoNk-q_s[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 11, 2013)

damn I just found out one of my neighbors were murderd out of state... 5th person I lost this year that I knew... im jinxed :[


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2013)

lets go bears!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Dec 15, 2013)

Love Amsterdam!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2013)

my bears still in this bitch.... get u some philly


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2013)

ThaMagnificent said:


> View attachment 2929991
> 
> Love Amsterdam!


why u aint me if I wanna go bro... sup with that?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2013)

I need Detroit to loose tomorrow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2013)

Da beaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaars....... Get lit up philly!!!!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 17, 2013)

Howak Wassup wit the Royal 60's Kush? they fem?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2013)

I know he said those 2 sk beans were fefe..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 17, 2013)

Well i hope he got the right pheno's.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 17, 2013)

My bday in 5 days i don't think i wanna do shit. Just chill holidays dont seem holiday-ish no more, that fucked my bday up. lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2013)

I found a new respect for the diesel pheno this last outdoor.... but the bubba pheno screams kush...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> My bday in 5 days i don't think i wanna do shit. Just chill holidays dont seem holiday-ish no more, that fucked my bday up. lol


 yeah I hear that.... everything is just another day now..... im getting fucked up for new years doe.... cocaine and cognac is def on the menu... hope my heart can handle it... so far it has


----------



## theexpress (Dec 18, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVnu7zi0daY


----------



## theexpress (Dec 18, 2013)

theexpress said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVnu7zi0daY


 lupe is one of the coldest deepest artists coming out the chi... him and common


----------



## theexpress (Dec 18, 2013)

[youtube]S77zUWqawag[/youtube]


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2013)

Ah shit I listened to Lupe back in the day.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 19, 2013)

[youtube]a4wqEFIwVSs[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 19, 2013)

some latter 90s shit [youtube]735TW4hlTVo[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 19, 2013)

coo coo cal..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRhVmeOrK4c


----------



## theexpress (Dec 19, 2013)

[youtube]nA-URaRooAY[/youtube]


----------



## howak47 (Dec 20, 2013)

heres a fe3w pics of what i got goin on right now they are about to start week 5!!!!! only got 5 now we lost the 60s kush hermed in the 2nd week of flower but the sk is looking dank as always got a sour d pheno and a bubba pheno


----------



## howak47 (Dec 20, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Howak Wassup wit the Royal 60's Kush? they fem?


one was male and the other one hermed 2nd week of flower i was pissed shit was lookin frosty


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2013)

yeah.. u certainly did get both phenos again..... this the one doe....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2013)

don't ever say I don't do shit for yall... ima put u up game....., MY NAME IS LOUIE BUT THEY CALL TONY!!!! [youtube]SrUfdmqzc-s[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2013)

howak47 said:


> heres a fe3w pics of what i got goin on right now they are about to start week 5!!!!! only got 5 now we lost the 60s kush hermed in the 2nd week of flower but the sk is looking dank as always got a sour d pheno and a bubba phenoView attachment 2935367View attachment 2935369View attachment 2935370View attachment 2935371View attachment 2935372View attachment 2935374View attachment 2935377


here was my outdoor diesel pheno {purple stemmed sub-pheno}... you usually have to grow a lot of sk to get the purple stemmed pheno and it comes in bubba and diesel.... I popped almost 40 sk beans about half were male and only one was the purple stem sub pheno.... u cant really see the purple stem in this pic because its all bud...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2013)

sk bubba..... she was a wide bitch.... she had them big ole child bearin hips......


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2013)

I don't think u seen this pic howak... my dude is 6 foot even... check that sourkush bubba bitch out


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2013)

smoking on some double purple doja... and girl scout cookies... 2 pix of dpj... and one of gsc and dpj


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 20, 2013)

*outlaw genetics dpd looks fkn nice - njoy 

gsc is dat all hype or whut *


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> *outlaw genetics dpd looks fkn nice - njoy
> 
> gsc is dat all hype or whut *


this batch of gsc is pretty fire to... high takes a few min to kick in... pretty well balanced high that finishes indica like.... ive had better batches...


----------



## howak47 (Dec 20, 2013)

yea this is from the sd pheno also


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2013)

about 3 more weeks howak.... ur gonna be getting ready to be smoking good!


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Dec 21, 2013)

theexpress said:


> yeah I hear that.... everything is just another day now..... im getting fucked up for new years doe.... cocaine and cognac is def on the menu... hope my heart can handle it... so far it has


Thought u quit?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 21, 2013)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Thought u quit?


 one does not simply just quit doing yayo....... lo ive cut down alot... i just likes to party.. dont judge me


----------



## theexpress (Dec 21, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbKw86dTUAk


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2013)

RIP lord imfamous,,,,,,,


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUfu_dOTbDI


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2013)

before kush and even "dro" we had that bin ladin bud... [youtube]aKvzWH9O4as[/youtube]


----------



## Ganja.Queen (Dec 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> RIP lord imfamous,,,,,,,


Sucks, but not surprised.

R.I.P. Bears division clenching dreams of 2013. Tough game.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2013)

Ganja.Queen said:


> Sucks, but not surprised.
> 
> R.I.P. Bears division clenching dreams of 2013. Tough game.


I hate u sometimes :[ .... they should have put mcown in...... cutler is a chump.... hope they don't renew his contract next year..... atleast Detroit and greenbay lost to


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2013)

throwback.... [youtube]o2kTgp8Hrsc[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmYorGvQZ4I


----------



## Ganja.Queen (Dec 24, 2013)

theexpress said:


> I hate u sometimes :[ .... *they should have put mcown in*...... cutler is a chump.... hope they don't renew his contract next year..... atleast Detroit and greenbay lost to


Was thinking this the whole time. Can understand loyalty but damn.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2013)

merry x mas,... [youtube]9xkCRbCe2rs[/youtube]


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Dec 25, 2013)

Ganja.Queen said:


> Was thinking this the whole time. Can understand loyalty but damn.


Puting McCown in wouldn't have changed anything. Cutler got sacked 5 times. Also, McCown can't make the same throws that Cutler can he's just not physically able to. Bears will end up franchising Cutler next year to get another year out of him before giving him a huge contract. On another note, it's prolly time to same bye to Peanut, Julius Peppers, and prolly Devin too. Hate to see Devin go cause I chilled with him in college, but he's just not worth the $1.5-2 mil he'll get next year for only 1 punt return for TD....


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Dec 25, 2013)

theexpress said:


>



LOL! That the one off Ashland? I work right around the corner...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2013)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Puting McCown in wouldn't have changed anything. Cutler got sacked 5 times. Also, McCown can't make the same throws that Cutler can he's just not physically able to. Bears will end up franchising Cutler next year to get another year out of him before giving him a huge contract. On another note, it's prolly time to same bye to Peanut, Julius Peppers, and prolly Devin too. Hate to see Devin go cause I chilled with him in college, but he's just not worth the $1.5-2 mil he'll get next year for only 1 punt return for TD....


I beg to differ... worst case sceanario we wouldn't loss 50 something to 11


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2013)

[youtube]rFUB3hsY7ss[/youtube] 'cuzz they love me when im high"


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Dec 26, 2013)

theexpress said:


> I beg to differ... worst case sceanario we wouldn't loss 50 something to 11


This season doesn't matter anyways because the Bears won't win a playoff game with this team. Leave Cutler in because he has to play for a contract and you have to see if he's worth the $16-20 mil/year


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2013)

ThaMagnificent said:


> This season doesn't matter anyways because the Bears won't win a playoff game with this team. Leave Cutler in because he has to play for a contract and you have to see if he's worth the $16-20 mil/year


I miss the old D........ they got nothing for the run.... everyone has been running all over the bears


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Dec 27, 2013)

Well if it makes you feel any better, Mel Tucker (the new DC) is still using Lovie's old D schemes even though he has his own way of running D. Why? Because he thought it would be easier for the vets if he learned their system rather than trying to make them switch over to something new this season.....Next year we will see how his D really operates since he will finally be able to put in his own plays. He runs a 3-4 instead of the Bears typical 4-3 and like to put in alot of exotic blitz packages.


----------



## Ganja.Queen (Dec 27, 2013)

I used to go to school with CB Zach Bowman. He was a year ahead of me. Kind of crazy to see people that you used to go to school with play professionally. Have to say, I'm glad the Bears ain't my team though. Would be disappointed for sure.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 27, 2013)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Well if it makes you feel any better, Mel Tucker (the new DC) is still using Lovie's old D schemes even though he has his own way of running D. Why? Because he thought it would be easier for the vets if he learned their system rather than trying to make them switch over to something new this season.....Next year we will see how his D really operates since he will finally be able to put in his own plays. He runs a 3-4 instead of the Bears typical 4-3 and like to put in alot of exotic blitz packages.


Tucker will get a pink slip by Valentine's Day, good thing we have 2 Stanley Cups...although nobody in this town seems to care.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Dec 28, 2013)

Ganja.Queen said:


> I used to go to school with CB Zach Bowman. He was a year ahead of me. Kind of crazy to see people that you used to go to school with play professionally. Have to say, I'm glad the Bears ain't my team though. Would be disappointed for sure.


Same with me for Devin. I played baseball in college so we would always chill with the football guys


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Dec 28, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Tucker will get a pink slip by Valentine's Day, good thing we have 2 Stanley Cups...although nobody in this town seems to care.


Nah, you can't fire Tucker when he isn't even allowed to run his own D! LOL! Next year he will blow up Lovie's old D scheme and go 3-4 with that roaming outside LB kind of like what the Pakcers do. Who knows? Maybe we'll actually get a Shea McClellin sighting now!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 28, 2013)

this shit right here will get u fucked up jo!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 28, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Tucker will get a pink slip by Valentine's Day, good thing we have 2 Stanley Cups...although nobody in this town seems to care.


 this aint a hockey town bro.... we needed the bulls to win some shit... but they lost d rose.... the cubs aint done shit in over a century.... the sox aint on shit for a few years now.... the bears letting me down!!!


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Dec 29, 2013)

pretty sure it's a hockey town ever since the hawks won the cup a few years ago and every game since then has been a sell out...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 29, 2013)

ThaMagnificent said:


> pretty sure it's a hockey town ever since the hawks won the cup a few years ago and every game since then has been a sell out...


 pretty sure the hwks all we got so ur lead to beleave its hockey town


----------



## Dannysayo (Dec 30, 2013)

Well the bears are out


----------



## theexpress (Dec 30, 2013)

it sux we drasticly needed something good to happen for the city... with headlines like these in recent days.. http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/breaking/chi-police-teen-in-custody-after-man-found-decapitated-in-northwest-side-apartment-20131225,0,5049990.story


----------



## theexpress (Dec 30, 2013)

theexpress said:


> it sux we drasticly needed something good to happen for the city... with headlines like these in recent days.. http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/breaking/chi-police-teen-in-custody-after-man-found-decapitated-in-northwest-side-apartment-20131225,0,5049990.story


http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/breaking/chi-pregnant-woman-dies-after-shooting-baby-saved-20131226,0,6557551.story


----------



## theexpress (Dec 30, 2013)

an oldie but a goodie lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHs6zrgg1b0


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2014)

happy new year!!!!!


----------



## poplars (Jan 3, 2014)

happy new year to all you motherfuckers.... I be makin hash like a motherfucker...need to post some pics up in here..


please don't take my inactivity as me not caring, it is merely a reflection upon how much more busy I have become. let 2014 be a great year


----------



## theexpress (Jan 4, 2014)

poplars said:


> happy new year to all you motherfuckers.... I be makin hash like a motherfucker...need to post some pics up in here..
> 
> 
> please don't take my inactivity as me not caring, it is merely a reflection upon how much more busy I have become. let 2014 be a great year


go gettem... givem da flux http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lIhVGCK3mo


----------



## theexpress (Jan 4, 2014)

[youtube]Gt99C-KNUvo[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 4, 2014)

[youtube]6CFHs75zPWg[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 4, 2014)

[youtube]rLmZnEBu4qY[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 4, 2014)

[youtube]7ZkfrN9297U[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 4, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOXaY_cauu0


----------



## theexpress (Jan 4, 2014)

[youtube]ckKTq8IvfSU[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 5, 2014)

negative 52 degreese coming on Monday for the Chicago area.... mother fucker!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2014)

[youtube]vtel1kUq_p0[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 12, 2014)

[youtube]tnIpq3K5Y2A[/youtube]


----------



## howak47 (Jan 16, 2014)

got some sourkush pre harvest pics but the uploader is not workin for me for some reason ... its been drying for about 3 days smelling nice & just as frosty as i remember


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jan 16, 2014)

Bought a new handgun, but I gotta wait til tomorrow night to pick it up. Gotta love the 72hrs law...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 20, 2014)

death follows me I swear... rip to my nigga arab sam..... 6th person I know to have died in not even a year.. and this happened in the burbs to.. wtf.. knowig dude he prolly went out side to get the robbers license plates.. he was shot... http://abclocal.go.com/wls/story?id=9400213


----------



## theexpress (Jan 20, 2014)

howak47 said:


> got some sourkush pre harvest pics but the uploader is not workin for me for some reason ... its been drying for about 3 days smelling nice & just as frosty as i remember


bust out some pics bro I need something to feel good about... hope u enjoying her...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 21, 2014)

theexpress said:


> death follows me I swear... rip to my nigga arab sam..... 6th person I know to have died in not even a year.. and this happened in the burbs to.. wtf.. knowig dude he prolly went out side to get the robbers license plates.. he was shot... http://abclocal.go.com/wls/story?id=9400213


I don't st this often but I hope they catch these bitch ass mother fuckers bro...... they took his life for what like 200 bux maybe.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVhnzkBpO4c


----------



## thump easy (Jan 21, 2014)

dam that sux..


----------



## thump easy (Jan 21, 2014)

i thought id come and harass three express this morning never mind!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 21, 2014)

thump easy said:


> dam that sux..


 he was a good dude... I used to hook dude up with lil in there sacks here and there.. he didn't really smoke but he would meet broads who would and want to get in there pants and id axes give him a half 8th here n there.... I never paid taxes on smokes or anything... he was a good dude... rip sam!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2014)

allow me to culture yall..... [youtube]oIMfgKP5xcY[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 24, 2014)

AMOR DE CULEBRASSSSSSSSSSSSS [youtube]cYQ1cVLwns4[/youtube]


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jan 26, 2014)

http://wgntv.com/2014/01/26/cpd-seized-350-pounds-of-marijuana-in-southwest-side-drug-bust/


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2014)

ThaMagnificent said:


> http://wgntv.com/2014/01/26/cpd-seized-350-pounds-of-marijuana-in-southwest-side-drug-bust/


 that lil 350 unit bust isn't gonna hurt anything around this way  they prolly already sent out 2 more truck fulls..


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 26, 2014)

So what's good with your boy chi.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2014)

[youtube]jZ3XHSdJFtA&feature=youtu.be[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 29, 2014)

[youtube]BWT2VItLZ1U[/youtube]


----------



## howak47 (Feb 4, 2014)

sorry bout your homie man!!!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2014)

howak47 said:


> sorry bout your homie man!!!


 its ok...... how is that sk smoking bro.........


----------



## theexpress (Feb 7, 2014)

[youtube]Dq_EjCU2eB4[/youtube]


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 11, 2014)

Damn man I've been trying to pickup a zip the past couple days, but everyone's dry or wont answer....one dude just moved to your neck of the woods express, but his cat ran away


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 12, 2014)

Express,

They caught that guy....

http://wgntv.com/2014/02/12/arrest-made-in-murder-of-bensenville-store-clerk/


----------



## theexpress (Feb 13, 2014)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Express,
> 
> They caught that guy....
> 
> http://wgntv.com/2014/02/12/arrest-made-in-murder-of-bensenville-store-clerk/


I know... but they didn't catch that other chump yet the one who actually shot sam..... im sure that peace of shit they caught tricked off on the other dudes name and or whereabouts


----------



## theexpress (Feb 13, 2014)

now its time to wake n bake early in the morning on a weekday cuzz a nigga aint got a job  [youtube]e7FSx2bk_W8[/youtube]


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 13, 2014)

Job??....what's a job...


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 17, 2014)

Headband aka Sour Og


----------



## theexpress (Feb 18, 2014)

[youtube]ESmeMQrW6LQ[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 18, 2014)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Headband aka Sour Og


yeah u better call that shit sour og and not sourkush


----------



## theexpress (Feb 18, 2014)

smoking good around here


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 18, 2014)

Always smoking on some good here 

View attachment 2999120


----------



## theexpress (Feb 18, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Always smoking on some good here
> 
> View attachment 2999120


nigga that shit is still on the plant n shit my nigga... dry it out an snap a pic then


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh you want pics off the plant, you got it homie...



Ask nicer next time to  ha


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Oh you want pics off the plant, you got it homie...
> 
> View attachment 2999141View attachment 2999142View attachment 2999143View attachment 2999144View attachment 2999145
> 
> Ask nicer next time to  ha


naw fuck that... those cherry rolling paper are the shit doe


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 19, 2014)

So much for not being a douche a chi.

And to think I was gonna let you clam chowder my girl....


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2014)

[youtube]Py5Dsf2jmKk[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> So much for not being a douche a chi.
> 
> And to think I was gonna let you clam chowder my girl....


good sir.... may we please run a train on ur wifey


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2014)

some real shit... [youtube]9jMsaCmJzcY[/youtube]


----------



## briccksquad (Feb 19, 2014)

fun thread man


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 19, 2014)

theexpress said:


> good sir.... may we please run a train on ur wifey


Did we go back to mid evil times lol, good sir may I please run this train on your wife....


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 19, 2014)

Lol that Cwal Monster video is that kiddie garbage really is not real Chicago music just that simple minded west sider hot garbage. please anyone not from the Chi don't think music like that or Kanye or The Goonies is real Chicago hip hop.Real Chicago hip hip is made by emcees who know what a metaphor and simile are lol


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2014)

FilthyFletch said:


> Lol that Cwal Monster video is that kiddie garbage really is not real Chicago music just that simple minded west sider hot garbage. please anyone not from the Chi don't think music like that or Kanye or The Goonies is real Chicago hip hop.Real Chicago hip hip is made by emcees who know what a metaphor and simile are lol


lol were u from?........ it aint from here.... Chicago rap used to just be rapping fast has hell called twisting.... i think i know what your looking for though.... i aim to please.... btw dutch is from the south side... [youtube]PLJGQQrdKQw[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2014)

some north side shit from waaaay back n da day.. [youtube]VIevqhc8paw[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2014)

crucial conflict.... old ass c.c. [youtube]ND7aSfk_QbM[/youtube]think this from late 80's


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 19, 2014)

Im from the Chi.. That twisting stuff again was the low minded stuff and really the only one who did it well was Twista. Real Chicago music is like you posted my boy JUICE, my partner Profound, Mass Hysteria, B- Movie Fiends, Qualo,Rec Center,NoID,Emmaculate,rubber room,Molemen,Lupe before his major deal, Ang-13 you know the real deals none of that play ground speed knot garbage. Im out there alot I have a local label if I put the name out anyone in the hip hop underground would know who I am then but cant do that here lol

Shouts to the Sub, Bettys Blue Starr,Elbow room The Vic and all the local joints

Rep dem Sox all day and Please no House music...Sorry Fast eddie


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2014)

FilthyFletch said:


> Im from the Chi.. That twisting stuff again was the low minded stuff and really the only one who did it well was Twista. Real Chicago music is like you posted my boy JUICE, my partner Profound, Mass Hysteria, B- Movie Fiends, Qualo,Rec Center,NoID,Emmaculate,rubber room,Molemen,Lupe before his major deal, Ang-13 you know the real deals none of that play ground speed knot garbage. Im out there alot I have a local label if I put the name out anyone in the hip hop underground would know who I am then but cant do that here lol
> 
> Shouts to the Sub, Bettys Blue Starr,Elbow room The Vic and all the local joints
> 
> Rep dem Sox all day and Please no House music...Sorry Fast eddie


outta everyone u named qualo is decent..... i don't like that shit u like... i fuck with twista, do or die, triple darkness, psycho drama, da smart, traxter, crucial conflict, cap1, ect.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2014)

furthure more i donno wtf u think the city is but this aint new York with that hip hop shit... we are built on a foundation of gangster ass shit since the city was first inc.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 19, 2014)

*[youtube]H-rbDkVKY4o[/youtube]*


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2014)

FilthyFletch said:


> *[youtube]H-rbDkVKY4o[/youtube]*


 that shit wont bump in Humboldt park.... maybe wicker park  [youtube]KoCmsAzT3xU[/youtube]


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 19, 2014)

Yeah we on different plains. Im in the Chicago Hip Hop and emcee scene where if you don't have vernacular you don't touch the mic. That other stuff your talking about is that simple minded rap with no real skill or talent need. Its cool if thats your thing I just like skillz in my music.The ones I named are the most World Known from the Chi the ones you named are more like th Ktown west side local cats just too simple and boring for me though


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 19, 2014)

Illa is a cool cat worked with him a few times but I cant honestly say I enjoy most of his music. More of his original stuff before he became White Boy illa though


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 19, 2014)

Lol I grew up in Humboldt Park ..Humboldt and Wabansia area


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2014)

FilthyFletch said:


> Lol I grew up in Humboldt Park ..Humboldt and Wabansia area


 sure you did....... a/p st. artesan n pottomac big ole c


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 19, 2014)

*[youtube]jWfroZTf-Sg[/youtube]*


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2014)

^^^ that one was better


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 19, 2014)

Grew up there and met my lovely boricua there....I love to stop in at Joe's Shrimp House and order a nice jibarito. I might be a bit older then you though which is why we have different views of whats Chicago


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 19, 2014)

*[youtube]4AicAmQ8Ap0[/youtube]*


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 19, 2014)

*[youtube]pqbm65z2Miw[/youtube]*


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 19, 2014)

How bout this one
[youtube]Y-0KaJ95d7E[/youtube]


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 19, 2014)

More Rec
[youtube]02P9S-c4l2U[/youtube]


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 19, 2014)

Ok I got caught up in the music lol sorry to hijack the thread lol


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2014)

its all good...


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 19, 2014)

theexpress said:


> naw fuck that... those cherry rolling paper are the shit doe


was thinking the same thing!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 19, 2014)

Yes the cherry papers are fucking great.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 19, 2014)

[youtube]zzO4zqWQLvY[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 20, 2014)

[youtube]Ody2O3pk9Uc[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 20, 2014)

[youtube]iY7Wo06AIq4[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 20, 2014)

[youtube]WHNihXzwBQ4[/youtube]


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 20, 2014)

[youtube]*YCeIgt7hMs*[/youtube]

Hmmm not working today wont display


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 20, 2014)

[youtube]Laj2unxWsIg[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2014)

[youtube]9jMsaCmJzcY[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2014)

[youtube]TyoyvTnvUME[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2014)

[youtube]ckKTq8IvfSU[/youtube] the anthem


----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2014)

[youtube]VRzcAAYQL5s[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2014)

[youtube]FhKxzVWHyrI[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2014)

FilthyFletch said:


> [youtube]*YCeIgt7hMs*[/youtube]
> 
> Hmmm not working today wont display


[youtube]pFqsUHBrxuw[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2014)

[youtube]3k2dUEDZiMQ[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2014)

[youtube]Qqe2lin7WPo[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2014)

[youtube]ByraF73fzA8[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2014)

[youtube]j-qpvvu0in4[/youtube]


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 21, 2014)

Is this a music thread now?

Sup Chi


----------



## theexpress (Feb 22, 2014)

damn they arrested chapo guzman..


----------



## theexpress (Feb 22, 2014)

billcollector99 said:


> Is this a music thread now?
> 
> Sup Chi


yes for now......... [youtube]GTDWFK5PUa0[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 22, 2014)

theexpress said:


> damn they arrested chapo guzman..


 bet u now prices on this are gonna double.. no more 80k for da birdy


----------



## theexpress (Feb 22, 2014)

[youtube]8CJyRfQOLg0[/youtube]


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 22, 2014)

theexpress said:


> damn they arrested chapo guzman..


don't mean shit for the sinaloa cartel....he was just the face...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 23, 2014)

blue crack ....


----------



## theexpress (Feb 23, 2014)

pimmpin aint dead u scarred.... [youtube]ASyah0QlKqA[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 23, 2014)

what up bro!!!!!!!!! good to see you around these parts ....


----------



## poplars (Feb 23, 2014)

theexpress said:


> what up bro!!!!!!!!! good to see you around these parts ....


hell yeah bro I never forget about my original brothers here.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 23, 2014)

poplars said:


> hell yeah bro I never forget about my original brothers here.


 and wee never forgot u hommie... good luck in ur adventures


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 24, 2014)

See they shot, killed, and burned Twista's bodyguard?


----------



## theexpress (Feb 24, 2014)

ThaMagnificent said:


> See they shot, killed, and burned Twista's bodyguard?


 yea..... .


----------



## theexpress (Feb 25, 2014)

[youtube]tNhAkcr4xqg[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 25, 2014)

that Humboldt park shit... "rollin in a rammer jo" [youtube]fuLIa7vVEXE[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 25, 2014)

some more Humboldt park shit [youtube]8rALnB1EGls[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 25, 2014)

[youtube]3TISuSLmIWI[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 26, 2014)

damn haven't herd this in a long time... glad I found it [youtube]vyM2seJ_jko[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 26, 2014)

ima make it raaaaaaain... [youtube]Eiy8VXt8Ct0[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 26, 2014)

[youtube]8a7sfUgJzjA[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 26, 2014)

[youtube]5yJqalGe7OM[/youtube]


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 26, 2014)

theexpress said:


> [youtube]8a7sfUgJzjA[/youtube]



Dude's from Gary, not Chicago

On a side note, did you see the note TSA left him when they searched his luggage and found a couple zips in his bags? LOL!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 27, 2014)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Dude's from Gary, not Chicago
> 
> On a side note, did you see the note TSA left him when they searched his luggage and found a couple zips in his bags? LOL!


man gary Indiana basicly is Chicago.., gary Indiana is more Chicago then flint Michigan is Detroit....


----------



## theexpress (Feb 27, 2014)

[youtube]O_eaik2-9OQ[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 27, 2014)

[youtube]r9_D6DkE_SE[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 27, 2014)

play this loud!!!! [youtube]q8t3V3RKUdg[/youtube]


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 27, 2014)

yo spress 
howdafuckareyou
best DJ in the house 
tight soundz 

why does my shitalways say i have to spred rep and you can add back to back 

stay up


----------



## theexpress (Feb 27, 2014)

Dwezelitsame said:


> yo spress
> howdafuckareyou
> best DJ in the house
> tight soundz
> ...


im good.....nice to see you around..... long life to u bro...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 27, 2014)

matter fact now that ur here dweezy we can start the playas ball [youtube]4cPR4aD-4Go[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 27, 2014)

good old cook county jail... stomping mother fuckers since forever... I hope they get nailed on this lawsuit http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/breaking/chi-cook-county-jail-brutality-lawsuit-20140227,0,6491372.story


----------



## theexpress (Feb 28, 2014)

[youtube]wnGyweJxxE0[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Mar 4, 2014)

[youtube]ddBGNgfJLBw[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Mar 4, 2014)

[youtube]wVKiJEhkG64[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Mar 4, 2014)

[youtube]WAKolq9V8G4[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Mar 4, 2014)

[youtube]wGBlcWIOFnw[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Mar 4, 2014)

[youtube]n7qEc66b94A[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Mar 5, 2014)

[youtube]HIwJdvCbb_A[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Mar 7, 2014)

[youtube]b2LMgzh_fvs[/youtube]


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## NONHater (Mar 7, 2014)

Nice to see this thread still goin strong! What up chi!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 10, 2014)

NONHater said:


> Nice to see this thread still goin strong! What up chi!


whaddup hater.... I just wont let it die..... bitch ass idot trying to charge me for some pay tolls I don't remember passing without paying... this is what happends sometimes when u drink and drive lol.. ima try to despute them anyway


----------



## theexpress (Mar 10, 2014)

ThaMagnificent said:


>


maybe one hand in there own pocket... I aint paying these mother fuckers shit..


----------



## theexpress (Mar 11, 2014)

the bitch ass suburban police grabbed my ass the other night........ impounded my car and everything... allegeing failure to yield to on coming traffic.... impounded my car and everything... I don't have a valid license but I had insurance.... they aint care.... its been a few years since I had handcuffs on me... I was just driving how I would in the city... im outta here... real real soon.... needless to say I wont be at my court date... im fucking heated bro!


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 12, 2014)

Which burb?


----------



## theexpress (Mar 13, 2014)

w/o too specific it was in dupage county... there on some bullshit there


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## theexpress (Mar 13, 2014)

ay now... crook or not... mayor daley was the shit...... waaaaaaay better then this Spanish jew whos missing a middle finger...


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 14, 2014)

theexpress said:


> ay now... crook or not... mayor daley was the shit...... waaaaaaay better then this Spanish jew whos missing a middle finger...


Other than leasing out the tollway (which is now $7 one way) and the parking meters (it's like $6.25/hr now) along with the rest of his corruption that has us in 100s of millions in the hole, yes he was the shit. LOL


Rahm is just carrying on the Daley legacy...


----------



## theexpress (Mar 14, 2014)

I wonder how he flicks people off?


----------



## thump easy (Mar 15, 2014)

i wounder how he finger bangs the girls?? when they ask for two fingers???


----------



## jeb5304 (Mar 15, 2014)

Jebz still alive. Growing, Making hash & Livin that cali life!! So who's going to the SoCal secret cup next week Anyone I this thread?


----------



## thump easy (Mar 15, 2014)

were? this at?


----------



## jeb5304 (Mar 15, 2014)

It's a hash makers cup.mirf info http://www.medicaljane.com/2014/02/17/the-secret-cup-expert-hash-makers-compete-for-the-national-crown-bragging-rights/

tickets https://www.eventbrite.com/e/the-secret-cup-socal-tickets-10704887607


----------



## theexpress (Mar 15, 2014)

waddup jeb.. been a long ass time


----------



## theexpress (Mar 15, 2014)

thump easy said:


> i wounder how he finger bangs the girls?? when they ask for two fingers???


2 in da wink and one in da stink


----------



## theexpress (Mar 15, 2014)

I miss that cali life myself jeb.... no lie dawg


----------



## theexpress (Mar 15, 2014)

[youtube]-9RE8dCgDSc[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Mar 15, 2014)

home of capone.... [youtube]FhKxzVWHyrI[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Mar 15, 2014)

[youtube]1S2nBKQayVM[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Mar 15, 2014)

[youtube]ldJ1cREffkc[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Mar 15, 2014)

ufc 171 tonight.... lets get this gold hendricks


----------



## jeb5304 (Mar 18, 2014)

Get yo ass back out here son! I'll show you some ice hash that will make you think I'm rize lol. And some nug shatter that will win cups! Jebz got SoCal on lock!!


----------



## thump easy (Mar 18, 2014)

three were the fuck you at?????? and lets see some pics!!!!


----------



## jeb5304 (Mar 19, 2014)

A few pics. All nug run made. Bud is called bazooka bumble. Jebz got hash down. Getting close loop next week stepping up the game.


----------



## jeb5304 (Mar 19, 2014)

La to Palm Springs i go.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 19, 2014)

jeb5304 said:


> View attachment 3027385View attachment 3027384View attachment 3027386View attachment 3027387View attachment 3027388View attachment 3027389View attachment 3027390View attachment 3027391A few pics. All nug run made. Bud is called bazooka bumble. Jebz got hash down. Getting close loop next week stepping up the game.


u coming u in the world


----------



## theexpress (Mar 21, 2014)

jeb5304 said:


> Get yo ass back out here son! I'll show you some ice hash that will make you think I'm rize lol. And some nug shatter that will win cups! Jebz got SoCal on lock!!


theres too man black widows out that way... there fucking everywere... underneath trash cans.... all in da garage and shit.... yuck!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 27, 2014)

for the sake of keeping this mother fucker alive.... some fire organic norcal grown shit!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 27, 2014)

this batch is actuallym high altitude greenhouse grown shit from Colorado...


----------



## NONHater (Mar 29, 2014)

Mighty fine....


----------



## poplars (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 19, 2014)

Nice!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Apr 19, 2014)

dam gee colorado is maken nor cal look bad..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 19, 2014)

Poplars wtf is up bro? Hows life m still got the same chick? Hope everything is good.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 20, 2014)

good too see some of the older heads back on here


----------



## theexpress (Apr 20, 2014)

good too see some of the older heads back on here


----------



## theexpress (Apr 20, 2014)

I got that raaaaaaaaaw~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! untouched fish scale....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 20, 2014)

Lol, i see aint shyt changed.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Apr 21, 2014)

Shits called 4/20, not fishscale/20 LOL! btw, my girl told me the other day she's getting those sudden urges to take a sniff after not touching it for years! LOL!

But if I had to guess.....I would say it's brought to you by the fine folks from Sinaloa!


----------



## poplars (Apr 22, 2014)

nope not with the same chick anymore sadly. shits messed up. doing a good sized grow this year, just hoping everthing works out or i'll just be a full time hash maker (ice wax/ice water hash.)


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2014)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Shits called 4/20, not fishscale/20 LOL! btw, my girl told me the other day she's getting those sudden urges to take a sniff after not touching it for years! LOL!
> 
> But if I had to guess.....I would say it's brought to you by the fine folks from Sinaloa!


 a gram of this shit will keep u jukein for 12 or more hours shits raw no line needed every 10 or 15 min one line keep u froze an hour or more


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 24, 2014)

hows errybody doin 
smoke looking good get the coffie pot out for a piece of that fish scale


----------



## theexpress (Apr 26, 2014)

Dwezelitsame said:


> hows errybody doin
> smoke looking good get the coffie pot out for a piece of that fish scale


 llol its a quarter o......ill cook that bitch up in a mayo jar. bet u it all come back and overages


----------



## theexpress (Apr 26, 2014)

str8 fish grease jo


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 26, 2014)

glad to see you doin OK broski 
im not a hater an d like to see peeps doin good 
had to stop my grow op divorce still in process greedy lawyers ha 
i got my NJ medical marijuna card all very expensive in NJ card weed all 
headin to colorado soon after all is over 
peace out my dude


----------



## theexpress (Apr 28, 2014)

Dwezelitsame said:


> glad to see you doin OK broski
> im not a hater an d like to see peeps doin good
> had to stop my grow op divorce still in process greedy lawyers ha
> i got my NJ medical marijuna card all very expensive in NJ card weed all
> ...


 wassup jo u need a room mate in da colo


----------



## theexpress (Apr 28, 2014)

sorry to hear about ur divorce dweeezt


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 28, 2014)

prolly get myself a nice oneor two bedroom wit a terrace and gurage not a room but thanks


----------



## theexpress (Apr 28, 2014)

Dwezelitsame said:


> prolly get myself a nice oneor two bedroom wit a terrace and gurage not a room but thanks


 lets j down bro.... they say u make a mean jerked chicken. look into park hill or cap. hill areas unless u wanna live by white yuppies... avoid east colfax its there ghetto.no were near as bad as a chicago or even newark ghettto but ur older now so im sure u dont wanna deal with that


----------



## theexpress (Apr 28, 2014)

so my state has only been a mmj state since jan. there already trying to go the recreational route now. guess il. got tired of looseing people who moved to colorado. glory be to god for the day i dont have to crotch my weed is on its way


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 29, 2014)

thanks for input broda still got leagal stuff to deal wit here 
when you own a house and got savings together the lawyers eat you up 
house to go on market in 3 weeks lot of work getting it ready


----------



## theexpress (May 9, 2014)

smokin on that s.k. grown in full cali sun yum


----------



## AlexanderJevon (May 18, 2014)

Hey Dwezelitsame , it's really sorry to hear to about your divorce.. but you got the new house for yourself, so it would be great if you share some pics of your new house.


Irvington NJ Locksmith


----------



## thump easy (May 18, 2014)

theexpress said:


> I got that raaaaaaaaaw~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! untouched fish scale....


is that yay!!!!!! get a close up fucken with that lavaditoe????


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2014)

thump easy said:


> is that yay!!!!!! get a close up fucken with that lavaditoe????


 yea i put that up my nose weeks ago. got that from a mexican who dont speak english... str8 pisa..... that chump cartel i think.... he tried to sell me a half brick ... lol im like i just need a quarter


----------



## giggles26 (May 20, 2014)

Sounds like the dude I use to get my shit from. Use to meet that fool at the strip clubs on E colfax in Denver. Dude was cousin's with some dudes in the Cartel. 

Shit I even remember his name....


----------



## theexpress (May 24, 2014)

murder is down like 30 percent in chiraq yet we still lead the nation in killing. la is second most there behind about 25 toe tags but with the hot weathur commin we gonna leave la in the dust.... anyways go blackhawks


----------



## smashcity (May 27, 2014)

Whats goin on everybody? Im a fellow chicagoan and just wanted to stop thru and show sum chi town love. i can relate to a lot of shit in this thread. bringing up sum good ole memories about the chi.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 9, 2014)

got about 60 plants over a foot of sk going into the ground hell yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## theexpress (Jun 9, 2014)

like to thank everyone from the chi for tuning into this thread... it used to be more juking back in da day


----------



## theexpress (Jun 9, 2014)

the game and tyga need to stfu about Chicago.... this aint gay ass la hommie aint no crips or bloods or surenoes around here jo.... l.a. is cool but they need to bow down to the murder cap.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 9, 2014)

we may be the second city but on nation we shootin ya vics first...


----------



## mehrific (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## mehrific (Jul 5, 2014)

cruisin down LSD music. when gas cost less than a gallon of milk.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 7, 2014)

waddup world


----------



## theexpress (Jul 29, 2014)

too many fat bitches on craigslist w4m this week... slim game available this week. lol these fat hoes want perfection too lmao. like im bettering myself an my body to get with a rolly polly lol... hope i have better luck at da bar.... nerve of these fat broads jo...


----------



## theexpress (Jul 31, 2014)

damn from 1955 to 2014 over 37k people have been killed in chicago.. thats not counting people killed by cops bodies never found or the roaring 20s or prohibition era


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Sep 12, 2014)

GSC


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 12, 2014)

Nice, rich wassup ol man.sorrybout the news.


----------



## spoolinsupra (Sep 24, 2014)

wasssuuupppp everyoneee


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2014)

sourkush...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2014)

more outdoor norcal high desert grown sourkush


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 4, 2014)

Looks tasty. Wish that fuckin fairy would of made it with my SK....


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Dec 5, 2014)

You got any seeds of the SK?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2014)

of course i have beans but low


----------



## howak47 (Dec 10, 2014)

theexpress said:


> sourkush...





theexpress said:


> more outdoor norcal high desert grown sourkush


looking great man sorry havent been on in a while been really busy got a few auto sour diesels and a auto pineapple express started at another spot been gettin on that tsu site latly might try to post some pics on here but check me out on that site if you get time would like to hear from u


----------



## howak47 (Dec 10, 2014)

lil sour diesel wax run i did a couple months ago


----------



## howak47 (Dec 10, 2014)

last of the beans i had got fucked by the heat


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2014)

howak47 said:


> last of the beans i had got fucked by the heat


dude ur still alive... fuck yeah.. i hope shits good ur way bro.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2014)

its real good to see you around bro. something told me to.log in today. poplars hasnt been on in a while he now lives in seattle and is doing great out there...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2014)

just picked up some og kush. sour d. and syrawberry d. its all mixed in one bag shits some dank


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2014)

theexpress said:


> just picked up some og kush. sour d. and syrawberry d. its all mixed in one bag shits some dank


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2014)

sum fattys in there og nugg with 12 guage bujkshot for size ref


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm still alive to asshole....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I'm still alive to asshole....


lol i see that strawberry d on left ecsd on right ak rd in middle for size ref


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 10, 2014)

Strawberry D looks tasty.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2014)

its all stanky and tastey. but imall out.of da sourkush


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 10, 2014)

Oh ya well I'm all out of everything so what now!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Oh ya well I'm all out of everything so what now!


ill give an 8th for 25 min with ur wife...


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 10, 2014)

theexpress said:


> ill give an 8th for 25 min with ur wife...


Well right now that wont work. She's not doing to well. She's on bed rest....

But what else ya want lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2014)

im sorry to hear that and i was only kidding. hope gets well soon bro


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 10, 2014)

theexpress said:


> im sorry to hear that and i was only kidding. hope gets well soon bro


Hey I know ya were, no stress.


----------



## howak47 (Dec 10, 2014)

taken a trip to Colorado in bout a month got a buddy there goin to show me around might end up staying there lol


----------



## howak47 (Dec 10, 2014)

theexpress said:


> dude ur still alive... fuck yeah.. i hope shits good ur way bro.


yea still kickin!!!! lol just keepin my head low


----------



## theexpress (Dec 11, 2014)

howak47 said:


> taken a trip to Colorado in bout a month got a buddy there goin to show me around might end up staying there lol


i still gotta go to colorado myself.theres some good things happening out there not just weeed. denver is ranked nimber 5 or 6 in the nation for job growth as well.. the economy is jukeing.the 10 county denver metro is like 4% unemployment rate


----------



## theexpress (Dec 14, 2014)

great main event last night these dudes eent to war


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2015)

happy new years....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## theexpress (Jan 12, 2015)

gonna be blastin an oz of sour diesel nuggs that turned to shake in a few days.. ill ppst some pix on here.. this thread needs a pick me up


----------



## theexpress (Jan 13, 2015)

some shatter till then


----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2015)

better late then never


----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2015)

from a fat oz of sour d shake


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 27, 2015)

Yea gonna purge that shit bro...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Yea gonna purge that shit bro...


its been low heat purged.... its clean used 14x vector i dont have a vac chamber


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 27, 2015)

theexpress said:


> its been low heat purged.... its clean used 14x vector i dont have a vac chamber


Winterize it. Will remove a lot of the nasties


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## thump easy (Jan 28, 2015)

whats that ??? looks like a piece of soil??? or pookie????


----------



## thump easy (Jan 28, 2015)

hahahah just kidding man i just wanted to see what you sead gee lolz piece peice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 29, 2015)

thump easy said:


> whats that ??? looks like a piece of soil??? or pookie????


shatter go back a page got more ehrl pics...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 17, 2015)

Lasssst motherrrrrr fuckkkker standing.....


----------



## jeb5304 (Sep 14, 2015)

It lives. Was good fam?


----------



## NONHater (Sep 29, 2015)

jeb5304 said:


> It lives. Was good fam?


Nada man off papers bout to get shit poppin again...how's things?


----------



## poplars (Oct 8, 2015)

woop woop! man I"ve been out of the growing game too long .


----------



## poplars (Oct 8, 2015)

This thread represents some super fun years for me, now I'm up near seattle working my ass off in a kitchen, oh how shit changes. 

Smoking on Ghost OG Moonshine right now though, 9/10 bud.


----------



## NONHater (Oct 8, 2015)

Nice to see a familiar face, specially a OG like yourself. Been on hiatus myslef. Just started back up though you thugs should check er out if get some rare free time. Again good to see ya *poplars*.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/nonhaters-back-at-it-600w-hps.885985/#post-11968154


----------



## smokefacekillah (Oct 8, 2015)

Chicago growers are up in here? there's like 1055 fucking pages!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 14, 2015)

The thread lives... Sup poplars and family


----------



## poplars (Oct 17, 2015)

sadly I am still on hiatus but I have a feeling the future will hold great fortune.


----------



## howak47 (Dec 1, 2015)

poplars said:


> This thread represents some super fun years for me, now I'm up near seattle working my ass off in a kitchen, oh how shit changes.
> 
> Smoking on Ghost OG Moonshine right now though, 9/10 bud.


whats good everyone its been a while ...yea man this tread represents alot to me to


----------



## howak47 (Dec 1, 2015)

theexpress said:


> The thread lives... Sup poplars and family


what up man?? hell yea this thread will never die lol man i miss the old days ...i dont have any green growing right now but i just started my 1st shroom grow about to get jars in fruiting chamber in a day or 2


----------



## poplars (Dec 17, 2015)

I just wish I could get back into the game. Working in the restaurant industry is killing me. Made me a lot stronger but over all is killing me.


----------



## Ditty! (Jan 28, 2016)

Got daaamn! Yall mufuckaz still up in this jernt? Fat hoes and oreos. Stay up fam


----------



## NONHater (Feb 15, 2016)

Ditty! said:


> Got daaamn! Yall mufuckaz still up in this jernt? Fat hoes and oreos. Stay up fam


Ditty! Where u be at FAM! Hope all is well! -PBF


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 8, 2016)

ain't no by here anymore? chitown is locked up if anyone was wondering.


----------



## burrheadd (Aug 8, 2016)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> ain't no by here anymore? chitown is locked up if anyone was wondering.


What happened?


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 9, 2016)

Wtf man. Why? I'll keep this thread alive. Chitown right here


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 9, 2016)

This thread massive


----------



## SmokyLungs (Aug 15, 2016)

Wtf a chi thread?


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Dec 24, 2016)

Any local dudes left?


----------



## jeb5304 (Nov 30, 2017)

Was up


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Dec 1, 2017)

anyone got a cut of this?


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jan 21, 2018)

Yo anyone still active on here need some help im have issues with my grow just tryna see if maybe its our tap water can anyone post the results of our water ppm n chemicals for this year test results i was able to check before but now my phone wont open the file


----------



## poplars (Jul 14, 2019)

Chitown the dude who created this strain has passed on. I'm not sure if I even have it anymore but I have a small glass vial of seeds in my freezer I hope is them. Hopefully this strain will live on, we all kept it so tight that nobody has it anymore lol....


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jul 15, 2019)

damn that really sucks to hear.... I've been gone for a few years and now that I'm back I'm finding out alot of homies I used to kick it with online have passed...


----------

